# *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2019 ***



## JG

Being near to the end of this year grants I believe it is time to shift towards 2019 thread so those who receive a grant from 2019 Jan please post here.:spy::spy::spy:

layball:layball:layball:


----------



## vamsi01986

I think most of us aspirants can safely move to/post in this group henceforth!..


----------



## JG

vamsi01986 said:


> I think most of us aspirants can safely move to/post in this group henceforth!..


I also feels so......


----------



## JG

Looks like not much people are ready to give up the grant for next year.....


----------



## intruder_

I am also certain that I will receive it in 2019, so yes let's start posting here.


----------



## JG

intruder_ said:


> I am also certain that I will receive it in 2019, so yes let's start posting here.


Looks like that is sure now.


----------



## intruder_

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like that is sure now.


I knowingly filed it after substantial time, so it was always 2019 for me. Many filed the VISA with hopes of getting it before the holidays, wishing them good luck.


----------



## majjji

As I'm also awaiting a response from my CO so I am following this thread too as it seems inevitable to have my outcome in 2019. Good luck to all those waiting for their grants in 2019, as there is a long gap of Christmas holidays now. May this new year brings happiness in the form of visa grants. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Following this thread. I lodged my 189 application on 19/12/2018.


----------



## shahid15

Hi everyone!
Hoping for a grant in 2019, without difficulties. Hope everyone here gets it ASAP.


----------



## foios

So many hopes for January 2019...hope to receive a DG :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good luck to everyone


----------



## vamsi01986

yes, lets just pray we do not get IACM mail or CO contact.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yopik

I dont want to believe that I started to follow 2019 thread :faint:


----------



## alegor

*2019 it is*

count me in


----------



## priyaChhabra

Count me in


----------



## majjji

yopik said:


> I dont want to believe that I started to follow 2019 thread :faint:


You have to believe it because you're really in the 2019 thread 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanta1

Following this thread. Still finalising my docs, but hope that I can submit soon and wait for positive results in 2019.


----------



## Rajgautam

Developer programmer...EOI filed on August 2019 
Invitation received- Sept 2019
We lodged our application on oct 11 2019.
I have seen on imitracker that someone who lodged on 10 oct got DG .
But lots of people behind him still are still in waiting.


Any idea guys when i can expect grant or CO contact


----------



## Rajgautam

Year is 2018


----------



## Tqthanh2408

General Accountant 
80 points 
ITA 11/11/18
Submitted 22/11/18
When will i get grant anyone?
I have checked the visa processing time has been shortened, from 8-11 months to 7-8 months.
Hopefully everything will be faster.


----------



## shahid15

Tqthanh2408 said:


> General Accountant
> 80 points
> ITA 11/11/18
> Submitted 22/11/18
> When will i get grant anyone?
> I have checked the visa processing time has been shortened, from 8-11 months to 7-8 months.
> Hopefully everything will be faster.


No one can predict when we all get the grants
But its like 3 months nowadays


----------



## sahana rashmi

Hi I filed my Visa through my agent, can I create a new immiaccount and import the details using the TRN number, just to view my application, or by creating another immiaccount will there be any problem.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi I filed my Visa through my agent, can I create a new immiaccount and import the details using the TRN number, just to view my application, or by creating another immiaccount will there be any problem.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


As long as the agent doesn’t have any objections, you can do it

Many members have been doing it routinely 
Make sure that you don’t upload any documents or press any options, without the explicit approval of your agent, else he may just wash off his hands from your case

Cheers


----------



## sahana rashmi

NB said:


> As long as the agent doesn’t have any objections, you can do it
> 
> Many members have been doing it routinely
> Make sure that you don’t upload any documents or press any options, without the explicit approval of your agent, else he may just wash off his hands from your case
> 
> Cheers


Thanks , sure I will not make any changes.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogjeet1984

63 days and counting.. Hopefully it shud be before end of Jan 2019 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

yogjeet1984 said:


> 63 days and counting.. Hopefully it shud be before end of Jan 2019 :fingerscrossed:


An ulcer or grant ?

Chances of ulcer are much more then a grant if you keep counting the days

Relax
It will come in its own sweet time
Use this time to catch up with friends and family as after grant you will not be able to

Cheers


----------



## priyaChhabra

I lodged on 17th October.. fingers crossed.. Bt I think it will be Feb 1st week.


----------



## sahana rashmi

I applied visa through my agent, my agent has uploaded my spouse form 80 in character evidence of section but he did not upload it in the form 80 personal particulars for character assessment , is this ok ? For me he uploaded it in both sections.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sahana rashmi said:


> I applied visa through my agent, my agent has uploaded my spouse form 80 in character evidence of section but he did not upload it in the form 80 personal particulars for character assessment , is this ok ? For me he uploaded it in both sections.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


As far as I recall, there is a specific drop down for form 80 

I uploaded it under that dropdown for all applicants 

If the drop down has changed, then let the agent do his job.
After all you must have appointed him after due diligence 
If you want to be a back seat driver, it’s very dangerous 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi

I am expecting grant in year 2019. Below is my case

ANZSCO Code : 261313(Software Engineer)
Invited: 11-Aug-2018
Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
Wife pregnant - Her Medical's are pending as x-ray is not advisable during pregnancy. Expected Delivery date is 22-Jan
First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, CO is asking for wife's medical & work reference letter from Current workplace. 
Employment reference should meet below requirements
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned


Replied on : 19-Dec-2018 in below fashion.
1. Sent a mail to [email protected] to defer the wife's medical till the child birth. I have attached wife's latest sonography report and latest gynecologist prescription report to the mail. Uploaded these docs in ImmiAccount as well.
2. Uploaded below docs to ImmiAccount for current employment proof
- Reference Letter on company's letter head. The reference letter does not have the salary details and a direct contact number of the person writing the reference as the company has a standard template.
- Salary Certificate on company's letter head
- Compensation Letter
- Uploaded all payslips contaning latest payslips
3.Asked CO to defer wife's medical by using change in circumstances option available in ImmiAccount. 


Waiting for CO contact..........


----------



## harpreet22

vamsi01986 said:


> yes, lets just pray we do not get IACM mail or CO contact.:fingerscrossed:


Can someone please let me know what does IACM mean?


----------



## Malikkk

Hi everyone I just got my 79 each in pte and updated my EOI on 85 points for 189 as a general accountant and hopefully am gonna receive invitation on 11th of January...
I have already applied for the 485 subsequent dependent entrant visa on 28th of November because my TR got expired on 10th of December and my wife got TR until June 2019. Right now am on briging visa and waiting for the decision and hopefully am gonna receive the invitation before that visa decision...
Now my question is that when I will lodge application for 189 visa they will grant me a new briging visa but what will happen with the current briging visa?
Your expert advice will be really appreciated...


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please let me know what does IACM mean?


IACM="IMMI Assessment Commence"


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> IACM="IMMI Assessment Commence"


What is it? I already got my skill assessment from ACS. What type of assessment is it?


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> What is it? I already got my skill assessment from ACS. What type of assessment is it?


It's kind of notification some COs send which indicates that they are currently assessing the application.


----------



## vamsi01986

NB said:


> An ulcer or grant ?
> 
> Chances of ulcer are much more then a grant if you keep counting the days
> 
> Relax
> It will come in its own sweet time
> Use this time to catch up with friends and family as after grant you will not be able to
> 
> Cheers


Easier said than done brother!  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15

Happy and peaceful holidays everyone!
And many many thanks to everyone for helping us with all our idiotic queries and enquiries.
You guys are wonderful!! 

Hope everyone around the world, be it expats or locals, who are struggling internally and externally make it big and make the world a beautiful place to live


----------



## svj

Count me in too! Finally lodged our Visa on 24th December. Hoping and praying for DG soon. Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for supporting and creating a feeling of togetherness. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## SLO

Is anyone of you holding 489 visa and waiting for 189 visa grant? or someone before got 189 grant while holding 489?

Would like to know whether the processing time for 189 is faster or not if someone is already held 489 visa and apply 189 visa.

regards,


----------



## pcdfrost

SLO said:


> Is anyone of you holding 489 visa and waiting for 189 visa grant? or someone before got 189 grant while holding 489?
> 
> Would like to know whether the processing time for 189 is faster or not if someone is already held 489 visa and apply 189 visa.
> 
> regards,


Processing time for 189 Visa has nothing to do with any visa you may currently hold.


----------



## kmathur90

Hi, I am applying in same ANZSCO code and preparing for my ACS eval. I am looking for the formats for the documents that needs to be submitted,Can you share the reference letter format in private message? 



arvindjoshi said:


> I am expecting grant in year 2019. Below is my case
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313(Software Engineer)
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Her Medical's are pending as x-ray is not advisable during pregnancy. Expected Delivery date is 22-Jan
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, CO is asking for wife's medical & work reference letter from Current workplace.
> Employment reference should meet below requirements
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned
> 
> 
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018 in below fashion.
> 1. Sent a mail to [email protected] to defer the wife's medical till the child birth. I have attached wife's latest sonography report and latest gynecologist prescription report to the mail. Uploaded these docs in ImmiAccount as well.
> 2. Uploaded below docs to ImmiAccount for current employment proof
> - Reference Letter on company's letter head. The reference letter does not have the salary details and a direct contact number of the person writing the reference as the company has a standard template.
> - Salary Certificate on company's letter head
> - Compensation Letter
> - Uploaded all payslips contaning latest payslips
> 3.Asked CO to defer wife's medical by using change in circumstances option available in ImmiAccount.
> 
> 
> Waiting for CO contact..........


----------



## vabhs192003

I logged my app along with my partner on 25th October, 2018 for Software Engineer profile (75 points). Lately, there has been some speedup in Visa processing but I think that's not the case across the board.

However, given the recent trend, my question to the community is by when can I tentatively expect the Visa grant at best and at worst? Is there a possibility that my IED could be more than 2 months as our medicals were done on 15th October, 2018?


----------



## Ismiya

I m here...


----------



## NB

vabhs192003 said:


> I logged my app along with my partner on 25th October, 2018 for Software Engineer profile (75 points). Lately, there has been some speedup in Visa processing but I think that's not the case across the board.
> 
> However, given the recent trend, my question to the community is by when can I tentatively expect the Visa grant at best and at worst? Is there a possibility that my IED could be more than 2 months as our medicals were done on 15th October, 2018?


Nobody in the world can predict it

4-6 months is a good guess if all your documents are complete and the evidence that you have submitted is strong

As far as earliest and latest is concerned, I think the grant varies from 2 weeks to even 2 years, but these are exceptionally rare

The CO has powers to extend the IED beyond the medicals expiry date and they usually do so

You will have to wait patiently for the grant


Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

Today I was going through my EOI details, the PDF file that I downloaded. I have two different queries:

1. In the PDF file under Employment it says: Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.
When I submitted the EOI, I did not provide any employment details as I did not claim any point. 
But in my visa application I provided all the employment details. did I do something wrong?

2. In my EOI I entered my Qualification as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology and course as Information Technology whereas I had to put course as Bachelor Degree in Information Technology. 
Same with Masters - Entered qualification as Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology and course name as Computer Networks whereas course should be Masters of Information Technology (Professional) -Computer Networks
My agent corrected it in visa application and he told me that this should not be an issue as you did not do anything wrong to claim extra points.

Can these cause a visa rejection? I am not sure whats going to happen.


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> Today I was going through my EOI details, the PDF file that I downloaded. I have two different queries:
> 
> 1. In the PDF file under Employment it says: Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.
> When I submitted the EOI, I did not provide any employment details as I did not claim any point.
> But in my visa application I provided all the employment details. did I do something wrong?
> 
> 2. In my EOI I entered my Qualification as Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology and course as Information Technology whereas I had to put course as Bachelor Degree in Information Technology.
> Same with Masters - Entered qualification as Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology and course name as Computer Networks whereas course should be Masters of Information Technology (Professional) -Computer Networks
> My agent corrected it in visa application and he told me that this should not be an issue as you did not do anything wrong to claim extra points.
> 
> Can these cause a visa rejection? I am not sure whats going to happen.


1. You have submitted a wrong EOI
How serious the CO will take it is speculative 

2. It’s a minor mistake
I don’t think there is anything to be worried about

Moreover, you already have a Mara agent, so relax, 
I am sure he knows what he is doing more then all of us combined on the forum

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

NB said:


> 1. You have submitted a wrong EOI
> How serious the CO will take it is speculative
> 
> 2. It’s a minor mistake
> I don’t think there is anything to be worried about
> 
> Moreover, you already have a Mara agent, so relax,
> I am sure he knows what he is doing more then all of us combined on the forum
> 
> Cheers


1. So you mean I should have mentioned my Employment in EOI even I am not claiming any point. Right?


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> 1. So you mean I should have mentioned my Employment in EOI even I am not claiming any point. Right?


That’s correct
That’s precisely why they have an option in the EOI wherein you have to mention that this employment is relevant or not

If an applicant was supposed to fill only those records for which he has claimed points, then this option would not be required 

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

NB said:


> That’s correct
> That’s precisely why they have an option in the EOI wherein you have to mention that this employment is relevant or not
> 
> Cheers


Can this be a serious issue? My agent did not tell me anything about this. I am very nervous now.

What happens if a visa gets refused?


----------



## essessp

Can someone help me to understand if i did below correctly:

I am working for company "X", and i got RNR on Company letterhead stating i am working here from **/**/2014 to till date along with other details. The company had sent me on UK assignment for 10 months last year. As I was working for same company "X", i did not mentioned my UK details anywhere except in Form 80 for address of last 10 years. Can i receive a CO contact for producing Tax related details of UK stay/work(though for same company X)?

For my previous company(I:E before 2014), I got Australian stay mentioned as I had to claim Australian work points as well, like i worked between **/**/2012 to **/**/2013 in Australia and rest of the period in India. As far as ACS letter is concerned, They have provided me Australian work mentioned the way i wanted and nothing mentioned for my UK work. 

Is there any need of voluntary correction for mentioning UK work of 10 months? or is it that since i worked for same organisation and it falls in overseas exp so it does not matter to CO if i worked in UK(on client assignment) or India as all will fall into Overseas exp.


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> Can this be a serious issue? My agent did not tell me anything about this. I am very nervous now.
> 
> What happens if a visa gets refused?


Looks like you paid peanuts and got a monkey as an Agent

The chances of refusal are very low but it was best avoided 

It’s just a technical fault and not a misrepresentation case

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

NB said:


> Looks like you paid peanuts and got a monkey as an Agent
> 
> The chances of refusal are very low but it was best avoided
> 
> It’s just a technical fault and not a misrepresentation case
> 
> Cheers


Because I got an invitation first and then contacted the agent.
What happens if visa gets refused?


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> Because I got an invitation first and then contacted the agent.


Then the fault is entirely yours

But still tif it was a good agent, he should have pointed this out to you and maybe you could have allowed that invite to go waste and applied with a new corrected EOI

Anyways what’s done is done

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

NB said:


> Then the fault is entirely yours
> 
> But still tif it was a good agent, he should have pointed this out to you and maybe you could have allowed that invite to go waste and applied with a new corrected EOI
> 
> Anyways what’s done is done
> 
> Cheers


What happens if visa gets refused?


----------



## NB

essessp said:


> Can someone help me to understand if i did below correctly:
> 
> I am working for company "X", and i got RNR on Company letterhead stating i am working here from **/**/2014 to till date along with other details. The company had sent me on UK assignment for 10 months last year. As I was working for same company "X", i did not mentioned my UK details anywhere except in Form 80 for address of last 10 years. Can i receive a CO contact for producing Tax related details of UK stay/work(though for same company X)?
> 
> For my previous company(I:E before 2014), I got Australian stay mentioned as I had to claim Australian work points as well, like i worked between **/**/2012 to **/**/2013 in Australia and rest of the period in India. As far as ACS letter is concerned, They have provided me Australian work mentioned the way i wanted and nothing mentioned for my UK work.
> 
> Is there any need of voluntary correction for mentioning UK work of 10 months? or is it that since i worked for same organisation and it falls in overseas exp so it does not matter to CO if i worked in UK(on client assignment) or India as all will fall into Overseas exp.


During ACS assessment, did you give the breakup of the Indian and UK experience?
Did the Reference letter or SD you submitted for assessment have that breakup ?

Cheers


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> What happens if visa gets refused?


The chances of refusal are extremely extremely low

You will get a NJL before your application is rejected and given a chance to justify your actions
I think even at that stage you can get away with just a rap on your knuckles 

Still if you are apprehensive, get in touch with some really reputable Mara agent and ask him for his advice

Cheers


----------



## omkar13

Following this thread! 

Application lodge date 189 visa: *28 Dec 2018*

I wish you all great success in 2019!!!


----------



## harpreet22

NB said:


> The chances of refusal are extremely extremely low
> 
> You will get a NJL before your application is rejected and given a chance to justify your actions
> I think even at that stage you can get away with just a rap on your knuckles
> 
> Still if you are apprehensive, get in touch with some really reputable Mara agent and ask him for his advice
> 
> Cheers


I just contacted my agent. He advised me that he had similar cases before, there were no issues. That's why he did not point out the mistake before. I even asked him to withdraw the file and create a new EOI. He said there will be no issue as you did not claim any point for employment and we added the employment history in the Visa application. 
I am bit relaxed now.


----------



## essessp

NB said:


> During ACS assessment, did you give the breakup of the Indian and UK experience?
> Did the Reference letter or SD you submitted for assessment have that breakup ?
> 
> Cheers


No, I did not provided any breakup between UK and India for my current employer to ACS. I had provided Reference letters on company letter head, and it does not have any breakup between India and UK. Additionally, during those 10 months i was getting part of India salary as well and have produced PF, Bank statements as well(with VISA application) but nothing for UK.


----------



## NB

essessp said:


> No, I did not provided any breakup between UK and India for my current employer to ACS. I had provided Reference letters on company letter head, and it does not have any breakup between India and UK. Additionally, during those 10 months i was getting part of India salary as well and have produced PF, Bank statements as well(with VISA application) but nothing for UK.


Do you want a honest answer ?
Ready to face bad news ?

Cheers


----------



## essessp

NB said:


> Do you want a honest answer ?
> Ready to face bad news ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes. Please advise me on this. i was under impression that since my employer sent me on deputation to UK, and provided reference letter for over all employment period so it should be fine.


----------



## NB

essessp said:


> Yes. Please advise me on this. i was under impression that since my employer sent me on deputation to UK, and provided reference letter for over all employment period so it should be fine.


Your ACS assessment is defective
You can see the sample reference letter given in the ACS website 
It clearly shows that location have to be clearly marked as separate entries 

And so based on a defective assessment the entire process thereafter becomes defective 

Apply to ACS immediately for a correction in the assessment after getting a new reference letter from your company which bifurcates the locations
I doubt ACS will entertain your request after a year, and will probably ask you to apply afresh 
Moreover even if you get a fresh assessment, the CO may not accept it as it is done after the invite 


Maybe if you are lucky enough the CO will not go too deep into your ACS assessment and will give you a grant without you having to do anything 

How you want to proceed is your decision but if I were in your shoes I would be very worried
Of course I have a very low threshold for errors in immigration application and hence my panic and maybe all is well

Cheers


----------



## essessp

NB said:


> Your ACS assessment is defective
> You can see the sample reference letter given in the ACS website
> It clearly shows that location have to be clearly marked as separate entries
> 
> And so based on a defective assessment the entire process thereafter becomes defective
> 
> Apply to ACS immediately for a correction in the assessment after getting a new reference letter from your company which bifurcates the locations
> I doubt ACS will entertain your request after a year, and will probably ask you to apply afresh
> Moreover even if you get a fresh assessment, the CO may not accept it as it is done after the invite
> 
> 
> Maybe if you are lucky enough the CO will not go too deep into your ACS assessment and will give you a grant without you having to do anything
> 
> How you want to proceed is your decision but if I were in your shoes I would be very worried
> Of course I have a very low threshold for errors in immigration application and hence my panic and maybe all is well
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for letting me know. Just saw ACS template again.

Employment references must contain:
1. Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as
the "To Date", but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed
as not suitable.
2. Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to thenominated occupation
3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time
4. Country where Employment was Completed - *if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified.*
5. Company Letterhead and signed by the author

I missed it right from the beginning. I got it done for my previous employer where i had Australian 1 year exp as well but missed for my current employer. I really pray and hope not to get picked on this. I am not falsifying information in a planned way and all my exp letters/service letters etc are on Company letter head. It's just that i missed it when got RNR generated from current employer. I hope CO will be kind to me and ask me to get new letter(if needed) from employer only. My roles and responsibilities remained same both in UK and India.

In worst case scenario, will it go for rejection? or i will be given a chance to get new letter from ACS or new RNR letter from employer. As far as exp points are concerned, they remain same.


----------



## NB

essessp said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Just saw ACS template again.
> 
> Employment references must contain:
> 1. Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as
> the "To Date", but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed
> as not suitable.
> 2. Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to thenominated occupation
> 3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> 4. Country where Employment was Completed - *if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified.*
> 5. Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> I missed it right from the beginning. I got it done for my previous employer where i had Australian 1 year exp as well but missed for my current employer. I really pray and hope not to get picked on this. I am not falsifying information in a planned way and all my exp letters/service letters etc are on Company letter head. It's just that i missed it when got RNR generated from current employer. I hope CO will be kind to me and ask me to get new letter(if needed) from employer only. My roles and responsibilities remained same both in UK and India.
> 
> In worst case scenario, will it go for rejection? or i will be given a chance to get new letter from ACS or new RNR letter from employer. As far as exp points are concerned, they remain same.


How the co will react, is asking for speculation 
Your guess is as good as mine

Wait for the grant or CO contact and then take it from there

Kaju has made such a prominent sticky thread on the forum which would have prevented most common mistakes the applicant make during the process but unfortunately very few members take the time to go through it

They prefer to waste their time speculating when they will get the invite and their grant over which they have no control, instead of concentrating on how to submit a better application 

Anyways one can only do so much for other members 

Cheers


----------



## essessp

NB said:


> How the co will react, is asking for speculation
> Your guess is as good as mine
> 
> Wait for the grant or CO contact and then take it from there
> 
> Kaju has made such a prominent sticky thread on the forum which would have prevented most common mistakes the applicant make during the process but unfortunately very few members take the time to go through it
> 
> They prefer to waste their time speculating when they will get the invite and their grant over which they have no control, instead of concentrating on how to submit a better application
> 
> Anyways one can only do so much for other members
> 
> Cheers


Yes. Agreed. It's my mistake which could have been avoided. Hope CO will ignore
it as even if the CO assumes deduction of 10 months I still manage to have 15 points on exp. All other supporting documents are provided. Thanks for taking time to respond. Appreciate.


----------



## ankur14

essessp said:


> Can someone help me to understand if i did below correctly:
> 
> I am working for company "X", and i got RNR on Company letterhead stating i am working here from **/**/2014 to till date along with other details. The company had sent me on UK assignment for 10 months last year. As I was working for same company "X", i did not mentioned my UK details anywhere except in Form 80 for address of last 10 years. Can i receive a CO contact for producing Tax related details of UK stay/work(though for same company X)?
> 
> For my previous company(I:E before 2014), I got Australian stay mentioned as I had to claim Australian work points as well, like i worked between **/**/2012 to **/**/2013 in Australia and rest of the period in India. As far as ACS letter is concerned, They have provided me Australian work mentioned the way i wanted and nothing mentioned for my UK work.
> 
> Is there any need of voluntary correction for mentioning UK work of 10 months? or is it that since i worked for same organisation and it falls in overseas exp so it does not matter to CO if i worked in UK(on client assignment) or India as all will fall into Overseas exp.


Our case was little similar to yours. My wife (main applicant) is working for a reputed IT company and was deputed to the UK for 7 months (transferred from ABC company, India to ABC Company, UK ). She was on the payroll of UK office and was paying taxes, getting salary slips from that entity. However, while filing for ACS, we didn't provide any information about that location since her company didn't provide that transfer information on RnR. The ACS was positive and we filled the EOI based on that and similarly filled the visa application in the same manner without creating any discrepancy. But when we uploaded the documents, we provide all UK documents like passport (with UK visa stamp), all 7 payslips, tax returns statement, UK bank statement (highlighted salary). In form80 & form1221, we mentioned UK employment duration, office address, UK stay address, etc. Still, we got out visa in less than 90 days of applying.

*Note: During these 7 months my wife not getting any salary from India & her employment was put on hold in India entity till the time she was in the UK. Hence she does not have any Indian payslip those 7 months, no PF updates on the statement, no bank statement updates for salary credit.*

So if you were transferred and was getting the salary from UK entity then you should fill your EOI & visa application the same way as we did. If you were not transferred and was payroll of India entity and was getting per diems (allowance) then your RnR is right and you have to fill you EOI & visa application based on the outcome of ACS.


----------



## ffbigfans

hell yeah 2019 !!
caught a cold and flu right after my lodgement and im getting paranoid that it will affect my medical..haha..will delay my med check till next year..

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## spirecode

guys, co contacted for rnr onshore current company which i fwded today. isit true that they take 5-6 months after co contact? or chances i might get in a month or two?
onshore 75points/ 189/sep 24th lodged/co contact dec 20th


----------



## csdhan

spirecode said:


> guys, co contacted for rnr onshore current company which i fwded today. isit true that they take 5-6 months after co contact? or chances i might get in a month or two?
> onshore 75points/ 189/sep 24th lodged/co contact dec 20th


Typically it takes on average 2-3 months. But it's very random and up to anybody's guess. You can get it tmrw or after two years. So just sit tight and wait for it.


----------



## spirecode

thnx mate for your reply. you mean they pick randomly? not in order or you know...

anyways wait is the only option for now hopin best


----------



## essessp

ankur14 said:


> Our case was little similar to yours. My wife (main applicant) is working for a reputed IT company and was deputed to the UK for 7 months (transferred from ABC company, India to ABC Company, UK ). She was on the payroll of UK office and was paying taxes, getting salary slips from that entity. However, while filing for ACS, we didn't provide any information about that location since her company didn't provide that transfer information on RnR. The ACS was positive and we filled the EOI based on that and similarly filled the visa application in the same manner without creating any discrepancy. But when we uploaded the documents, we provide all UK documents like passport (with UK visa stamp), all 7 payslips, tax returns statement, UK bank statement (highlighted salary). In form80 & form1221, we mentioned UK employment duration, office address, UK stay address, etc. Still, we got out visa in less than 90 days of applying.
> 
> *Note: During these 7 months my wife not getting any salary from India & her employment was put on hold in India entity till the time she was in the UK. Hence she does not have any Indian payslip those 7 months, no PF updates on the statement, no bank statement updates for salary credit.*
> 
> So if you were transferred and was getting the salary from UK entity then you should fill your EOI & visa application the same way as we did. If you were not transferred and was payroll of India entity and was getting per diems (allowance) then your RnR is right and you have to fill you EOI & visa application based on the outcome of ACS.


Thanks for sharing the information. In my case, I was getting salary in UK but some part in India as well(PF, base salary so two salary slips). My company never gives breakdown of exp in countries where we go on deputation(3 months, 6 months, 1 years etc). They give single RnR which does not state any work location details. ACS never asked me for new Roles and Responsibility letter(which has location details for India or outside). I think they might be getting many such cases from my organisation(Infosys) and that is why despite RnR letter not having location details(ACS approved exp). I hope and believe that CO's might also be getting such cases, so hoping for a clearance on this. If asked, I will provide UK Pay slips, tax document etc and HR denial email for location details on RnR.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi
Did u submitted ur r&r before and it was asked again or this is the first tym u have submitted after Co contact?



spirecode said:


> thnx mate for your reply. you mean they pick randomly? not in order or you know...
> 
> anyways wait is the only option for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopin best


----------



## spirecode

rnr i had submitted previous companies. current employer letter i missed so 1st time co contact only for rnr letter which i have provided


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

spirecode said:


> rnr i had submitted previous companies. current employer letter i missed so 1st time co contact only for rnr letter which i have provided


 Is the curtent company included in ACS assessment or it's a new company after ACS assessment


----------



## spirecode

current company included in acs.v unfortunate tht my mara agent forgot this 1 document frm pf statements to all bsnk statements to payslips all ha provided except this


----------



## Jigneshpatel1

What was the post about? Why moderator had to remove the post?


----------



## Julyhtet

Hi Guys, 

I have few questions about lodging of the Visa after the invitation. I have not received the invitation but I expected to receive it soon as I have 80 points as of now. 

I have documents ready more of less in terms of educational certs and so on. Skill assessment is completed. And, I would like to start accumulating other documents such as Police clearance

I studied in Australia 7 years ago and understand that I need to apply PCC from there. I understand I can apply on-line. My question is 

Can we do the Police check without the invitation. Do we have to include the Fingerprint check for the immigration purpose?

My second question is for my wife. She stayed in Malaysia (she is not Malaysian citizen) for the 5 years. Now when we google for obtaining PCC from Malaysia, I found that we need to do it online as well. Has anyone obtained the PCC from Malaysia recently before? If so, can help us to advice what documents are required? 

It will be great If you all can advice us on these questions. thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Usha Balla

NB said:


> essessp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Just saw ACS template again.
> 
> Employment references must contain:
> 1. Start & Finish Dates of Employment - if currently employed, your "finish" date can be written as
> the "To Date", but the job reference must have the date when it was written or it will be assessed
> as not suitable.
> 2. Description of Duties Performed - required to determine the relevance to thenominated occupation
> 3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time
> 4. Country where Employment was Completed - *if you have worked with the same company in different countries, the job reference must have the dates and locations clearly specified.*
> 5. Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> I missed it right from the beginning. I got it done for my previous employer where i had Australian 1 year exp as well but missed for my current employer. I really pray and hope not to get picked on this. I am not falsifying information in a planned way and all my exp letters/service letters etc are on Company letter head. It's just that i missed it when got RNR generated from current employer. I hope CO will be kind to me and ask me to get new letter(if needed) from employer only. My roles and responsibilities remained same both in UK and India.
> 
> In worst case scenario, will it go for rejection? or i will be given a chance to get new letter from ACS or new RNR letter from employer. As far as exp points are concerned, they remain same.
> 
> 
> 
> How the co will react, is asking for speculation
> Your guess is as good as mine
> 
> Wait for the grant or CO contact and then take it from there
> 
> Kaju has made such a prominent sticky thread on the forum which would have prevented most common mistakes the applicant make during the process but unfortunately very few members take the time to go through it
> 
> They prefer to waste their time speculating when they will get the invite and their grant over which they have no control, instead of concentrating on how to submit a better application
> 
> Anyways one can only do so much for other members
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi
Can you please provide the link created by Kaju.


----------



## NB

Usha Balla said:


> Hi
> Can you please provide the link created by Kaju.


Here you go

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

It’s always on top of the forum page as it is a sticky thread 

Cheers


----------



## Usha Balla

NB said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can you please provide the link created by Kaju.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> 
> It’s always on top of the forum page as it is a sticky thread
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## arvindjoshi

spirecode said:


> rnr i had submitted previous companies. current employer letter i missed so 1st time co contact only for rnr letter which i have provided


Same thing happened with me as well. CO contacted to provide proof of employment for current workplace(R&R on company letter head). I had provided the experience letter of all the previous company's but not for the current employer as you generally get the experience letter after leaving the company. I spoke to the HR team and they agree to provide the R&R letter on company letter. Recently uploaded the R&R letter for current employer.
Note: R&R of all my previous employer is on statutory declaration.


----------



## spirecode

so arvindjoshi- did you get grant? if yes aftr how long after last document?


----------



## arvindjoshi

spirecode said:


> so arvindjoshi- did you get grant? if yes aftr how long after last document?


Hi spirecode,

No, please see my signature.


----------



## farh

Hi guys

Need some advice.

Lodged the application on 28th of November and uploaded all documents but I just realised I have entered wrong dates of employment and unemployment periods in form 80 and form 1221.

have entered the wrong months. Instead of from May 14 to june 14 and july 14 to april 15 I have entered from may to march of the same year and april 14 to april 15

this was family business employment (unclaimed points)

what should I do now? Should i reupload the form80 and 1221? or use a stated incorrect information form?
Please help.


----------



## NB

farh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Need some advice.
> 
> Lodged the application on 28th of November and uploaded all documents but I just realised I have entered wrong dates of employment and unemployment periods in form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> have entered the wrong months. Instead of from May 14 to june 14 and july 14 to april 15 I have entered from may to march of the same year and april 14 to april 15
> 
> this was family business employment (unclaimed points)
> 
> what should I do now? Should i reupload the form80 and 1221? or use a stated incorrect information form?
> Please help.


Nothing to worry
Just file a form 1023

Cheers


----------



## farh

Thanks a lot! Will upload the form asap


----------



## tekula_expat

*189 lodged - change of present address*

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my 189 visa(self - no dependents) on 18th Dec'18 from Australia. My current 457 visa expires on 8th Jan'19 and hence i was asked to travel back to India before that, though i am legally allowed to stay in Australia.

Should i need to update any information like present address etc. that i have provided during my visa submission as i will be in India while decision on my 189 visa is made?

Also, In current scenario, how long does it take to get the grant ?

Appreciate your help with the above query.


----------



## NB

tekula_expat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa(self - no dependents) on 18th Dec'18 from Australia. My current 457 visa expires on 8th Jan'19 and hence i was asked to travel back to India before that, though i am legally allowed to stay in Australia.
> 
> Should i need to update any information like present address etc. that i have provided during my visa submission as i will be in India while decision on my 189 visa is made?
> 
> Also, In current scenario, how long does it take to get the grant ?
> 
> Appreciate your help with the above query.


If you have applied for 189 while you were in Australia on a 457 , you should have been issued a Bridging visa

Did you not get it ?

If you have got it and yet chosen to come back to your home country, then you should file a form 1022 and give the CO your new contact details

When you will get the grant is anybody’s guess, but 4-6 months is a reasonable estimate 

Cheers


----------



## tekula_expat

NB said:


> If you have applied for 189 while you were in Australia on a 457 , you should have been issued a Bridging visa
> 
> Did you not get it ?
> 
> Cheers


I have received my bridging visa but the company i work for has a rule stating that i cannot work on my PR bridging visa(Not sure why this rule though i am allowed work legally here) and hence i am travelling back.


----------



## NB

tekula_expat said:


> I have received my bridging visa but the company i work for has a rule stating that i cannot work on my PR bridging visa(Not sure why this rule though i am allowed work legally here) and hence i am travelling back.


I have edited my previous post

Read it again

Cheers


----------



## tekula_expat

NB said:


> I have edited my previous post
> 
> Read it again
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate.. Once i go back to my home country, I will fill form 1022 and upload to my 189 visa application in immiaccount.


----------



## kaniz

*Help*

Need advice please. During my EOI application i didn't claim any point for employment and neither i mentioned any employment detail for last 10 years. After i have received my invitation, i lodged my 189 visa without providing any employment history. Even on form 80 i didn't mention any employment details as i am not claiming any points for my employment. But i have worked in a company for 3 years which is not relevant to my profession , that why i didn't mention about my employment anywhere. But on form 1221, i mentioned about my that 3 years employment which i noticed suddenly during the visa lodgement. What should i do? Is it a huge mistake? 

Note* i made another mistake during application for which i have already filled up a form 1023 and submitted. Now should i add another 1023 dorm for this employment mistake? I am very worried. Dont know what to do. Will my visa be refused?

Thank you very much in advance

Profession : General Accounting
Invitation received 11th October
Visa Lodged 18th October
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

kaniz said:


> Need advice please. During my EOI application i didn't claim any point for employment and neither i mentioned any employment detail for last 10 years. After i have received my invitation, i lodged my 189 visa without providing any employment history. Even on form 80 i didn't mention any employment details as i am not claiming any points for my employment. But i have worked in a company for 3 years which is not relevant to my profession , that why i didn't mention about my employment anywhere. But on form 1221, i mentioned about my that 3 years employment which i noticed suddenly during the visa lodgement. What should i do? Is it a huge mistake?
> 
> Note* i made another mistake during application for which i have already filled up a form 1023 and submitted. Now should i add another 1023 dorm for this employment mistake? I am very worried. Dont know what to do. Will my visa be refused?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance
> 
> Profession : General Accounting
> Invitation received 11th October
> Visa Lodged 18th October
> Grant :fingerscrossed:


You should file a Form 1023

I don’t think you need to worry

Cheers


----------



## kaniz

NB said:


> You should file a Form 1023
> 
> I don’t think you need to worry
> 
> Cheers


Thank you life saver

:kiss:


----------



## kaniz

NB said:


> You should file a Form 1023
> 
> I don’t think you need to worry
> 
> Cheers


So multiple 1023 form will not cause any problem? 

Thank You


----------



## NB

kaniz said:


> So multiple 1023 form will not cause any problem?
> 
> Thank You


You have no choice 
You should only worry where you have a choice 

Cheers


----------



## kEtraG

*Holiday in Australia today?*

No updates today.. Is there a holiday that we might not be aware of at offshore?


----------



## JG

kEtraG said:


> No updates today.. Is there a holiday that we might not be aware of at offshore?


Most probably the majority of the CO must have taken off today to get the benefit of continued leave up to 2 Jan due to the coming New Year.


----------



## kEtraG

josygeorge000 said:


> Most probably the majority of the CO must have taken off today to get the benefit of continued leave up to 2 Jan due to the coming New Year.


Yes, we can give them that. Hopefully, we see some good numbers from 02 Jan 2019.


----------



## vamsi01986

kEtraG said:


> Yes, we can give them that. Hopefully, we see some good numbers from 02 Jan 2019.


Yes fingers crossed!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

kEtraG said:


> No updates today.. Is there a holiday that we might not be aware of at offshore?


May your grant happen this week. :brick:


----------



## Ramramram222

PR 189 Visa granted!!
Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
Application lodgement: 13th Oct
Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)

It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018

Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> May your grant happen this week. :brick:




Prior to that, Josy you should get since you had a lodged a week prior to him. Any predictions for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Wow... Congrats buddy. Really, it's the best gift for New Year 🙂


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Friends, my agent is not willing to provide me the 189 visa application number, but provided me with only visa fee payment receipt. Can we get to know the status of our application using the receipt number or abs number mentioned on the reciept ?


----------



## NB

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Friends, my agent is not willing to provide me the 189 visa application number, but provided me with only visa fee payment receipt. Can we get to know the status of our application using the receipt number or abs number mentioned on the reciept ?


Make a Immiaccount and try to import the application with the details you have

You have nothing to lose even if you are unsuccessful 

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

NB said:


> Make a Immiaccount and try to import the application with the details you have
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing to lose even if you are unsuccessful
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Will my agent come to know about this, if I import my application. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Will my agent come to know about this, if I import my application.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Nope

Only if you upload some document or fiddle with some options

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you upload some document or fiddle with some options
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


To mport the application, it is asking for the application details/reference number. Where can I find that in my visa fee receipt

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy.
Certainly its a superb new year gift. And a sigh of relief for me too, i thought 70 otrs are not getting grant.
I lodged my visa on 18th october


----------



## Bandish

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## priyaChhabra

There is one more grant that has happened on 31st Dec- Occupation - Software Engineer (Code: 261313); Lodgement Date: 13th October.

Source: Immitracker


----------



## Rupi2cool

Happy New Year to everyone and hope 2019 brings a lot of happiness and grants...😊😊


----------



## Ismiya

Happy new year 2019 to all... hope this new year will bring us a joy. And pray for all our wishes come true..


----------



## Ismiya

Which country??


priyaChhabra said:


> There is one more grant that has happened on 31st Dec- Occupation - Software Engineer (Code: 261313); Lodgement Date: 13th October.
> 
> Source: Immitracker


----------



## Ramramram222

Sam701 said:


> Congratulations buddy.
> Certainly its a superb new year gift. And a sigh of relief for me too, i thought 70 otrs are not getting grant.
> I lodged my visa on 18th october




If you have uploaded all the docs before lodgement, you have chance to get direct grant mate. I had made my application so simple and easy to understand. This could be reason that i got direct grant. Anyways all the best bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Wow... Congrats buddy. Really, it's the best gift for New Year 🙂




Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! Many Congratulations.


----------



## majjji

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations to you. Enjoy your time and new year too 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

kEtraG said:


> Yes, we can give them that. Hopefully, we see some good numbers from 02 Jan 2019.


Hi kEtraG, 

I have seen you commenting on each granted case on immitracker and can feel how passionately you're waiting for your grant. I hope this new year showers its blessing to all passionately waiting for the grant including you and me. Happy new year to all of you out there. Enjoy your time 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

kaniz said:


> Need advice please. During my EOI application i didn't claim any point for employment and neither i mentioned any employment detail for last 10 years. After i have received my invitation, i lodged my 189 visa without providing any employment history. Even on form 80 i didn't mention any employment details as i am not claiming any points for my employment. But i have worked in a company for 3 years which is not relevant to my profession , that why i didn't mention about my employment anywhere. But on form 1221, i mentioned about my that 3 years employment which i noticed suddenly during the visa lodgement. What should i do? Is it a huge mistake?
> 
> Note* i made another mistake during application for which i have already filled up a form 1023 and submitted. Now should i add another 1023 dorm for this employment mistake? I am very worried. Dont know what to do. Will my visa be refused?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance
> 
> Profession : General Accounting
> Invitation received 11th October
> Visa Lodged 18th October
> Grant :fingerscrossed:


I made the same mistake in my EOI. But I filled my employment history in my visa application/Form 80. I contacted many people and my agent. They all advised that there is nothing to worry as I did not claim any point or hide something. My agent told me that he had similar cases in past, there was no issue. So relax and wait. 
Please update when CO contacts you or you get DG.
Good luck.


----------



## outspoken

harpreet22 said:


> I made the same mistake in my EOI. But I filled my employment history in my visa application/Form 80. I contacted many people and my agent. They all advised that there is nothing to worry as I did not claim any point or hide something. My agent told me that he had similar cases in past, there was no issue. So relax and wait.
> Please update when CO contacts you or you get DG.
> Good luck.


Same is the case with me. My EOI is in place now and my agent did not add the non-relevant work experience.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

outspoken said:


> Same is the case with me. My EOI is in place now and my agent did not add the non-relevant work experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What your agent advised you? Why he did not add it? I submitted my EOI myself, so I was not sure. I was thinking that I only have to add the experience if I am claiming the points.


----------



## NB

outspoken said:


> Same is the case with me. My EOI is in place now and my agent did not add the non-relevant work experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looks like the non relevant experience link was put in the EOI and application just for the fun of it

The technical team had nothing to do so one fine day they decided that let’s put the option to enter non relevant experience and make the applicants waste their time by filling it

Those who believe that , I am sure you are right
Others please enter your non relevant experience also in the EOI and application 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken

NB said:


> Looks like the non relevant experience link was put in the EOI and application just for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> The technical team had nothing to do so one fine day they decided that let’s put the option to enter non relevant experience and make the applicants waste their time by filling it
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe that , I am sure you are right
> 
> Others please enter your non relevant experience also in the EOI and application
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I too second you. Your argument seems logical. But those who hired an agent cannot do much on their own, but to believe them.
I am too sceptical about my agent. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

harpreet22 said:


> What your agent advised you? Why he did not add it? I submitted my EOI myself, so I was not sure. I was thinking that I only have to add the experience if I am claiming the points.


She says we only need to add experience as per ACS evaluation and she has been doing the same for all her clients. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

outspoken said:


> She says we only need to add experience as per ACS evaluation and she has been doing the same for all her clients.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ok. If she had positive results in past that means we don't have to worry. My agent also advised me the same that it does not create any issue. I even asked him to withdraw the file and submit the EOI again. He still told me that there will be no issue.


----------



## shahid15

Hi,
I know its a silly and many times echoed qn, still: to kill the anxiety,
when can we reasonably expect a grant provided we get a direct one without any co contact, assuming I lodged the application November last (based on the current trend and taking into account the holiday season)?


----------



## NB

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> I know its a silly and many times echoed qn, still: to kill the anxiety,
> when can we reasonably expect a grant provided we get a direct one without any co contact, assuming I lodged the application November last (based on the current trend and taking into account the holiday season)?


4-6 months would be a good bet

Cheers


----------



## shahid15

NB said:


> 4-6 months would be a good bet
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## bssanthosh47

Good to know few CO's are back and working today . A 23rd oct lodged mechi got a grant today and i am sitting here and wondering about my case as i being the same ANZSCO and lodged on 22nd sept . 
Well any ways todays guy was onshore but still CO's have crossed me and even touched files from early oct for mechies . God alone knows what they are upto  

Just saying u know  

Cheers
Santhsoh


----------



## harpreet22

outspoken said:


> Same is the case with me. My EOI is in place now and my agent did not add the non-relevant work experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Finally I was able to confirm it with Iscah Australian Migration:

My query was: I have submitted my visa application. I did not claim any points for my experience. In EOI, I did not add any experience as I thought I only have to add it if I am claiming the points. I added my experience in Form 80 and visa application. I now realised that I had to add that in EOI too. What should I do?

They replied: No that's fine. Declare your work in your Form 80 but is not necessary in the EOI if you not claiming the points.


----------



## kaniz

harpreet22 said:


> I made the same mistake in my EOI. But I filled my employment history in my visa application/Form 80. I contacted many people and my agent. They all advised that there is nothing to worry as I did not claim any point or hide something. My agent told me that he had similar cases in past, there was no issue. So relax and wait.
> Please update when CO contacts you or you get DG.
> Good luck.


Thank you mate, i will update. This is good to know from you that i shouldn't worry. All the best for you too.


----------



## harpreet22

kaniz said:


> Thank you mate, i will update. This is good to know from you that i shouldn't worry. All the best for you too.


Please read the previous post too. I was also worried. But I am not now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

harpreet22 said:


> Finally I was able to confirm it with Iscah Australian Migration:
> 
> My query was: I have submitted my visa application. I did not claim any points for my experience. In EOI, I did not add any experience as I thought I only have to add it if I am claiming the points. I added my experience in Form 80 and visa application. I now realised that I had to add that in EOI too. What should I do?
> 
> They replied: No that's fine. Declare your work in your Form 80 but is not necessary in the EOI if you not claiming the points.


I am sure they are correct

Each member can take his own decision on whether to add the non relevant experience or not
I would add it if I have to apply again despite what anyone may say

Cheers


----------



## foios

bssanthosh47 said:


> Good to know few CO's are back and working today . A 23rd oct lodged mechi got a grant today and i am sitting here and wondering about my case as i being the same ANZSCO and lodged on 22nd sept .
> Well any ways todays guy was onshore but still CO's have crossed me and even touched files from early oct for mechies . God alone knows what they are upto


Same thing here...But I noticed on the immi tracker, there are several real applicants from July, onshore, with all docs...and they didn't even have a CO contact. Just sitting and waiting. I'm wondering why is that??


----------



## kaniz

foios said:


> Same thing here...But I noticed on the immi tracker, there are several real applicants from July, onshore, with all docs...and they didn't even have a CO contact. Just sitting and waiting. I'm wondering why is that??


I think many of them got visa or case officer contact but didn't update their information on immitracker.


----------



## foios

kaniz said:


> I think many of them got visa or case officer contact but didn't update their information on immitracker.


If only...The one I'm referring to actually commented not long ago that there's still no updates. This is so weird to me


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> Prior to that, Josy you should get since you had a lodged a week prior to him. Any predictions for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing like that date doesn't matter since people with Oct 23 also got their grant so it is completely luck based.


----------



## bssanthosh47

kaniz said:


> I think many of them got visa or case officer contact but didn't update their information on immitracker.


exactly , if you notice some old cases are being updated now for CO contacts and some as mentioned might not have been updated at all . But yeah for sure there are few waiting for Grant or CO contact from June or Jan 2018 onwards too  there is nothing we can do about it . Just wait wait and wait and pray to God that our case gets picked up. Bitter truth .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> There is nothing like that date doesn't matter since people with Oct 23 also got their grant so it is completely luck based.


Yes , pure luck and fate . Dammit !! wish DHA had a streamlined system for grant processing too. FIFO or point based or something  speculating and guessing grant date is a nightmare  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kaniz

josygeorge000 said:


> There is nothing like that date doesn't matter since people with Oct 23 also got their grant so it is completely luck based.


i was needed to assess my luck beside my skill  .. This waiting time was fine, but when i actually see that who lodged after me but got grant or co contact then getting worried . I hope everyone get a direct grant without waiting too long.


Invitation received 11 Oct 2018
Visa lodge 19 Oct 2018
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shahid15

kaniz said:


> i was needed to assess my luck beside my skill  .. This waiting time was fine, but when i actually see that who lodged after me but got grant or co contact then getting worried . I hope everyone get a direct grant without waiting too long.
> 
> 
> Invitation received 11 Oct 2018
> Visa lodge 19 Oct 2018
> Grant :fingerscrossed:



So the cases are not picked up on FIFO basis? I was under the impression it was. So is it like they are randomly choosing from the pool of applications? That's so unfair


----------



## NB

kaniz said:


> i was needed to assess my luck beside my skill  .. This waiting time was fine, but when i actually see that who lodged after me but got grant or co contact then getting worried . I hope everyone get a direct grant without waiting too long.
> 
> 
> Invitation received 11 Oct 2018
> Visa lodge 19 Oct 2018
> Grant :fingerscrossed:


A person with one leg feels bad only till such that he sees a man without legs

Same is the case in immigration 
For every one case which gets a grant before you, there are probably 2 waiting more then you

Cheers


----------



## farooq41

NB said:


> A person with one leg feels bad only till such that he sees a man without legs
> 
> Same is the case in immigration
> For every one case which gets a grant before you, there are probably 2 waiting more then you
> 
> Cheers


Well said!


----------



## JG

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man so you are the last luckiest person of 2018.:brick::brick::brick:

Enjoy 2019 with a blast.


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes , pure luck and fate . Dammit !! wish DHA had a streamlined system for grant processing too. FIFO or point based or something  speculating and guessing grant date is a nightmare
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Wait for one or two weeks I don't think it will go more than that for your case...


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes , pure luck and fate . Dammit !! wish DHA had a streamlined system for grant processing too. FIFO or point based or something  speculating and guessing grant date is a nightmare
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Best thing is to expect a delay of 6 months minimum from the lodgement and enjoy...


----------



## kEtraG

josygeorge000 said:


> There is nothing like that date doesn't matter since people with Oct 23 also got their grant so it is completely luck based.


It is hard to accept, especially when you get an invitation from well predicted 189 (as compared to others). Also, most of the applicants, who got grants recently, are single or havent claimed spouse points, dont have kids in application and are onshore - which means familiarity of documents. All said and done, but where is my PR?! :tsk:


----------



## pcdfrost

shahid15 said:


> So the cases are not picked up on FIFO basis? I was under the impression it was. So is it like they are randomly choosing from the pool of applications? That's so unfair


When there are multiple CO’s handling a large number applications, many of which are incomplete one cannot expect FIFO accross the board.


----------



## kaniz

josygeorge000 said:


> Wait for one or two weeks I don't think it will go more than that for your case...[/QUOTE
> 
> make a guess for me too bro


----------



## JG

pcdfrost said:


> When there are multiple CO’s handling a large number applications, many of which are incomplete one cannot expect FIFO accross the board.


Lets expect the best in any case..


----------



## JG

kaniz said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for one or two weeks I don't think it will go more than that for your case...[/QUOTE
> 
> make a guess for me too bro
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOPS I dont know man pray to god.
Click to expand...


----------



## kEtraG

kEtraG said:


> It is hard to accept, especially when you get an invitation from well predicted 189 (as compared to others). Also, most of the applicants, who got grants recently, are single or havent claimed spouse points, dont have kids in application and are onshore - which means familiarity of documents. All said and done, but where is my PR?! :tsk:


I take this back - Direct Grant reported for offshore -

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-61725

NOT ME.


----------



## kaniz

kEtraG said:


> I take this back - Direct Grant reported for offshore -
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-61725


Congratulations :second:


----------



## kEtraG

kaniz said:


> Congratulations :second:


Sorry, thats not me, unfortunately. I am just telling.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Dear mates, the visa fee receipt I received from my agent doesn't have TRN number mentioned on it just before main applicants name. I have the FTRN number, Bp no., and receipt number. How can we know the application number or track my application. Thanks

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## priyaChhabra

Ismiya said:


> Which country??


China.. However, today one 261313 applicant from India also received the grant. (Lodged on 23rd October)


----------



## Ismiya

Yes i saw ... waiting eagerly...


priyaChhabra said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which country??
> 
> 
> 
> China.. However, today one 261313 applicant from India also received the grant. (Lodged on 23rd October)
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam701

Ramramram222 said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations buddy.
> Certainly its a superb new year gift. And a sigh of relief for me too, i thought 70 otrs are not getting grant.
> I lodged my visa on 18th october
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have uploaded all the docs before lodgement, you have chance to get direct grant mate. I had made my application so simple and easy to understand. This could be reason that i got direct grant. Anyways all the best bro!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have uploaded only the transcript not the marksheet. Doest it matter? Will CO ask me to upload the marksheet as well?


----------



## omkar13

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have few questions about lodging of the Visa after the invitation. I have not received the invitation but I expected to receive it soon as I have 80 points as of now.
> 
> I have documents ready more of less in terms of educational certs and so on. Skill assessment is completed. And, I would like to start accumulating other documents such as Police clearance
> 
> I studied in Australia 7 years ago and understand that I need to apply PCC from there. I understand I can apply on-line. My question is
> 
> Can we do the Police check without the invitation. Do we have to include the Fingerprint check for the immigration purpose?
> 
> My second question is for my wife. She stayed in Malaysia (she is not Malaysian citizen) for the 5 years. Now when we google for obtaining PCC from Malaysia, I found that we need to do it online as well. Has anyone obtained the PCC from Malaysia recently before? If so, can help us to advice what documents are required?
> 
> It will be great If you all can advice us on these questions. thank you very much in advance.


You can apply for Australian Federal Police Check before getting invite. You don't need fingerprint check. I would advice you to apply it quickly since it takes up to 20-25 days by post for international address. I applied it before getting my invite. I uploaded my passport and birth cert and got the FPC within a week since I gave Australian address.
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
Hope it helps! 

PCC Malaysia: Not sure abouttheir process but you wife will need to get PCC.


----------



## priyaChhabra

Ismiya said:


> Yes i saw ... waiting eagerly...


Same here... when did you lodge?


----------



## priyaChhabra

wait is killing ...


----------



## NB

priyaChhabra said:


> I have seen you guessing grants for so many people in this forum.. can you please make a guess for me as well.. its been 73 days but seems like an era altogether :clock:


If wishes were horses, everybody would ride

Cheers


----------



## priyaChhabra

josygeorge000 said:


> Being near to the end of this year grants I believe it is time to shift towards 2019 thread so those who receive a grant from 2019 Jan please post here.:spy::spy::spy:
> 
> layball:layball:layball:



I have seen you guessing grants for so many people in this forum.. can you please make a guess for me as well.. its been 73 days but seems like an era altogether :clock:


----------



## JG

priyaChhabra said:


> I have seen you guessing grants for so many people in this forum.. can you please make a guess for me as well.. its been 73 days but seems like an era altogether :clock:


Best wishes only god knows when u will get grant.


----------



## Ramramram222

Sam701 said:


> I have uploaded only the transcript not the marksheet. Doest it matter? Will CO ask me to upload the marksheet as well?




If your transcript covers all the marks you have got, it should be fine. Make sure you upload course completion letter, which is what they will check first cause it tell straightway when and from where you completed education!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

josygeorge000 said:


> Congrats man so you are the last luckiest person of 2018.:brick::brick::brick:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy 2019 with a blast.




I feel the same bro #lucky person
Anyways all the hardwork of 2018 got paid off in 2018 so new goals are set for 2019. 
Good luck for you as well mate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ramramram222 said:


> I feel the same bro #lucky person
> Anyways all the hardwork of 2018 got paid off in 2018 so new goals are set for 2019.
> Good luck for you as well mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your wishes and have a dairy milk silk to sweeten your grant. Since I ate it today and it is so tasty man....


----------



## JG

Ramramram222 said:


> I feel the same bro #lucky person
> Anyways all the hardwork of 2018 got paid off in 2018 so new goals are set for 2019.
> Good luck for you as well mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I forgot to mention that you are an unlawful person with 2018 grant and announcing it in 2019 grant gang.


----------



## Ramramram222

josygeorge000 said:


> And I forgot to mention that you are an unlawful person with 2018 grant and announcing it in 2019 grant gang.




Haha You're too funny mate.. 
I have never expected to get it by 2018, i think my fate made it unlawful even though I wasn't expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ramramram222 said:


> Haha You're too funny mate..
> I have never expected to get it by 2018, i think my fate made it unlawful even though I wasn't expected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes being unlawful is far better than being lawful. So enjoy the days and include me in your prayers as well.


----------



## Ismiya

April 15th 😞 with 2 co contact


priyaChhabra said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i saw ... waiting eagerly...
> 
> 
> 
> Same here... when did you lodge?
Click to expand...


----------



## yopik

kaniz said:


> I think many of them got visa or case officer contact but didn't update their information on immitracker.


I wish it was true...


----------



## abhiaus

Hi everyone, 
I have received invite for 189 visa by God Grace, in the process of lodging visa application. I have arranged all documentation however my wife India- PCC is pending for which we are eagerly waiting. This will be the last document to be uploaded. As I am applying by myself, can you please advise after uploading all documents on IMMI account, there are many options which seems confusing to me, please need expert advise who has done the application by themselves:
1. There is option of clicking 'Next' at the same document upload page. When I click on it first , it has asked me to click on confirmation on completion of documents. Now this option is not coming and direct 'Submit' option is coming. 
2. There is option to submit at the Main 'E-lodgement' Page.
3. When we have to pay Fees, does it had to be paid after you submit the application or before submitting the application.

I AM NOT GETTING OPTION TO INSERT IMAGES OF THE WEBSITE SCREENSHOT TAKEN.

Please confirm on above points as it is very important for me cause I will have to upload PCC of my wife and finish the submission process after making payment. Your support will be highly appreciated.


----------



## abhiaus

Hi,
Can someone please advise as I am not able to upload the Pictures /screenshot for the issues arising during application process.

I have deadline for submission on 8th January 2019.


----------



## abhiaus

Congratulation to everyone who got Grant last year!!


----------



## abhiaus

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulation to you!!
Happy for you..Could you please let me know if you submitted the Visa application by yourselves.
Could you please help me in my queries :

There are many options which seems confusing to me, please need expert advise who has done the application by themselves:
1. There is option of clicking 'Next' at the same document upload page. When I click on it first , it has asked me to click on confirmation on completion of documents. Now this option is not coming and direct 'Submit' option is coming. 
2. There is option to submit at the Main 'E-lodgement' Page.
3. When we have to pay Fees, does it had to be paid after you submit the application or before submitting the application.

Please confirm on above points as it is very important for me cause I will have to upload PCC of my wife and finish the submission process after making payment. Your support will be highly appreciated
Deadline for Visa Application submission - 8th Jan 2019


----------



## Creation2683

Hi Guys

First of all, wish you all a very happy new year.

Just to confirm if anybody got grant from CO Lisa in last 6 month as she is known for asking more supporting docs.


----------



## RustedGold

198 days and counting..


----------



## Bandish

abhiaus said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation to you!!
> Happy for you..Could you please let me know if you submitted the Visa application by yourselves.
> Could you please help me in my queries :
> 
> There are many options which seems confusing to me, please need expert advise who has done the application by themselves:
> 1. There is option of clicking 'Next' at the same document upload page. When I click on it first , it has asked me to click on confirmation on completion of documents. Now this option is not coming and direct 'Submit' option is coming.
> 2. There is option to submit at the Main 'E-lodgement' Page.
> 3. When we have to pay Fees, does it had to be paid after you submit the application or before submitting the application.
> 
> Please confirm on above points as it is very important for me cause I will have to upload PCC of my wife and finish the submission process after making payment. Your support will be highly appreciated
> Deadline for Visa Application submission - 8th Jan 2019
Click to expand...

You need to pay visa fee after submitting the application with at least one document attached in each section. 

If you skip attaching documents for any section you will have to provide reasons for not attaching.


----------



## bssanthosh47

looks like the priority is clearly Onshore with less or no points claimed for experience . They Just want to meet this months target i guess  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> looks like the priority is clearly Onshore with less or no points claimed for experience . They Just want to meet this months target i guess
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Can be like that but we can just sit back and relax and watch what they do.......


----------



## bssanthosh47

haan . this has become my daily routine at ofc now . If i had watched share markets like this i would have made some good bucks i guess .. hehe 

has been this trend since yesterday . They are picking up easy cases from october and Onshore being their first priroity  

DHA come back to September plss  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> haan . this has become my daily routine at ofc now . If i had watched share markets like this i would have made some good bucks i guess .. hehe
> 
> has been this trend since yesterday . They are picking up easy cases from october and Onshore being their first priroity
> 
> DHA come back to September plss
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


May be they have picked up your case and going through your case right now...You never know.. so let wait and see....


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi All, i am new to this forum. On nov 4 i lodged my visa. While uploading the documents for my ex employer, i have uploaded all the documents other thna my payslips. Just to be on safer side, i contacted my ex employer for my payslips but it seems that they don't have it. If there is a possible CO contact, can anyone please suggest how should i proceed. Can i think of getting a salary certificate from my ex employer.


----------



## Saif

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All, i am new to this forum. On nov 4 i lodged my visa. While uploading the documents for my ex employer, i have uploaded all the documents other thna my payslips. Just to be on safer side, i contacted my ex employer for my payslips but it seems that they don't have it. If there is a possible CO contact, can anyone please suggest how should i proceed. Can i think of getting a salary certificate from my ex employer.


Please attach bank statements highlighting salary credits for the entire duration that you are claiming points for. And attach other documents such as appointment letter, IT returns, appraisal letters etc.


----------



## NB

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All, i am new to this forum. On nov 4 i lodged my visa. While uploading the documents for my ex employer, i have uploaded all the documents other thna my payslips. Just to be on safer side, i contacted my ex employer for my payslips but it seems that they don't have it. If there is a possible CO contact, can anyone please suggest how should i proceed. Can i think of getting a salary certificate from my ex employer.


That’s the next best option
Ask them to give the salary with a breakup in letter form

Cheers


----------



## Saif

abhiaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have received invite for 189 visa by God Grace, in the process of lodging visa application. I have arranged all documentation however my wife India- PCC is pending for which we are eagerly waiting. This will be the last document to be uploaded. As I am applying by myself, can you please advise after uploading all documents on IMMI account, there are many options which seems confusing to me, please need expert advise who has done the application by themselves:
> 1. There is option of clicking 'Next' at the same document upload page. When I click on it first , it has asked me to click on confirmation on completion of documents. Now this option is not coming and direct 'Submit' option is coming.
> 2. There is option to submit at the Main 'E-lodgement' Page.
> 3. When we have to pay Fees, does it had to be paid after you submit the application or before submitting the application.
> 
> I AM NOT GETTING OPTION TO INSERT IMAGES OF THE WEBSITE SCREENSHOT TAKEN.
> 
> Please confirm on above points as it is very important for me cause I will have to upload PCC of my wife and finish the submission process after making payment. Your support will be highly appreciated.


1. If you have uploaded at least 1 doc per section, it wont ask.
2. Yes because the system thinks your application is ready to be submitted.
3. When you submit your application you need to pay the fees. Only when the fees is paid your application is considered submitted and ready for action.

For screenshots, first paste them into paint and convert into .jpg, then you can upload the same in the relevant section.


----------



## Creation2683

Anyone pleas3


----------



## NB

Creation2683 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> First of all, wish you all a very happy new year.
> 
> Just to confirm if anybody got grant from CO Lisa in last 6 month as she is known for asking more supporting docs.


Please stop naming any particular CO

It is not in good taste as she is only doing her job


Cheers


----------



## Creation2683

NB..I am not naming anybody. Just curious about if anybody got grant in which co is Lisa for the timelines.


----------



## Sam701

Hello guys
In educational documents my lawyer submitted only the course completion letter (Pass certificate) and Transcript. I asked him why he didnt upload my Higher school and Secondary School certificates too? He replied, they need only your last education certificates or degree. And he has been doing it with all of his clients so i dont have to be worried about that.
Is he right??


----------



## Saif

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> In educational documents my lawyer submitted only the course completion letter (Pass certificate) and Transcript. I asked him why he didnt upload my Higher school and Secondary School certificates too? He replied, they need only your last education certificates or degree. And he has been doing it with all of his clients so i dont have to be worried about that.
> Is he right??


Yes, only tertiary education docs are required. Although most of us have uploaded High school marksheet as a proof of birth in the absence of a birth cert. Relax.


----------



## NB

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> In educational documents my lawyer submitted only the course completion letter (Pass certificate) and Transcript. I asked him why he didnt upload my Higher school and Secondary School certificates too? He replied, they need only your last education certificates or degree. And he has been doing it with all of his clients so i dont have to be worried about that.
> Is he right??


He is correct 

Cheers


----------



## priyaChhabra

Hi friends, 
During this waiting period, if I keep on adding further documents (for experience or relationship proof) in order to avoid CO contact, will that affect the grant timeline? Will that delay that further?

TIA,


----------



## JG

priyaChhabra said:


> Hi friends,
> During this waiting period, if I keep on adding further documents (for experience or relationship proof) in order to avoid CO contact, will that affect the grant timeline? Will that delay that further?
> 
> TIA,


Don't think so.


----------



## Vab18

priyaChhabra said:


> Hi friends,
> During this waiting period, if I keep on adding further documents (for experience or relationship proof) in order to avoid CO contact, will that affect the grant timeline? Will that delay that further?
> 
> TIA,


We did and got immi commence email! Still waiting so best to add all at time of visa and not keep adding while you’re waiting.


----------



## NB

priyaChhabra said:


> Hi friends,
> During this waiting period, if I keep on adding further documents (for experience or relationship proof) in order to avoid CO contact, will that affect the grant timeline? Will that delay that further?
> 
> TIA,


It may affect

Every time you upload a document, the CO has to go through it 

So upload additional documents once the processing has started which are really important and you feel will really strengthen your case

Peripheral documents are best avoided

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s

Query regarding the proof of current employment
===============================

Friends, for my current organization i prefer to submit the Notarized affidavit as RnR letter than the HR certificate due to known reasons (which requires manager's involvement etc).

For my current organization, I had used a Notarized affidavit as RnR certificate during my ACS assessment @ March 2017.
Now as its been long, would it be advisable to use the same affidavit as my employment proof + current month payslips ?
Or do i need to arrange a new affidavit with recent dates ?
Any mandate on the date of issue of the affidavits by DHA ?

I'm sure couple of us would have faced this situation.
Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## NB

nimit.s said:


> Query regarding the proof of current employment
> ===============================
> 
> Friends, for my current organization i prefer to submit the Notarized affidavit as RnR letter than the HR certificate due to known reasons (which requires manager's involvement etc).
> 
> For my current organization, I had used a Notarized affidavit as RnR certificate during my ACS assessment @ March 2017.
> Now as its been long, would it be advisable to use the same affidavit as my employment proof + current month payslips ?
> Or do i need to arrange a new affidavit with recent dates ?
> Any mandate on the date of issue of the affidavits by DHA ?
> 
> I'm sure couple of us would have faced this situation.
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


2 years is a long time

DHA mandate or not, I would not use such a old SD for a fresh assessment 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

saifsd said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I have received invite for 189 visa by God Grace, in the process of lodging visa application. I have arranged all documentation however my wife India- PCC is pending for which we are eagerly waiting. This will be the last document to be uploaded. As I am applying by myself, can you please advise after uploading all documents on IMMI account, there are many options which seems confusing to me, please need expert advise who has done the application by themselves:
> 1. There is option of clicking 'Next' at the same document upload page. When I click on it first , it has asked me to click on confirmation on completion of documents. Now this option is not coming and direct 'Submit' option is coming.
> 2. There is option to submit at the Main 'E-lodgement' Page.
> 3. When we have to pay Fees, does it had to be paid after you submit the application or before submitting the application.
> 
> I AM NOT GETTING OPTION TO INSERT IMAGES OF THE WEBSITE SCREENSHOT TAKEN.
> 
> Please confirm on above points as it is very important for me cause I will have to upload PCC of my wife and finish the submission process after making payment. Your support will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If you have uploaded at least 1 doc per section, it wont ask.
> 2. Yes because the system thinks your application is ready to be submitted.
> 3. When you submit your application you need to pay the fees. Only when the fees is paid your application is considered submitted and ready for action.
> 
> For screenshots, first paste them into paint and convert into .jpg, then you can upload the same in the relevant section.
Click to expand...

Thanks Saif your prompt and clear reply is highly appreciated..
Few more queries:

1. Could you let me know by any chance if we don't get wife PCC , can I go ahead with submission without my wife PCC. In that case, should remove my PCC also and submit later when asked by CO.

2. After submitting the form along with attachments, that time I will get some invoice. As I open the payment page, there is no option to pay, will I get it after submitting form.

3. I created the jpg file of screenshot but I click on option for uploading the pictures, it ask to provide 'Link', not the option of browsing and uploading the image 
Please advise


----------



## nimit.s

NB said:


> 2 years is a long time
> 
> DHA mandate or not, I would not use such a old SD for a fresh assessment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks New Bienz.
Make sense. Will arrange a new notarized affidavit now.
Do you think i need to certify them as "True Copy", as required for ACS evaluation ?

And what about other coloured scanned documents or B/W originals. Do they require any attestation ?


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Thank you for the response.



NB said:


> That’s the next best option
> Ask them to give the salary with a breakup in letter form
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

One more doubt, my RnR documents from all the companies are almost 1 year old. Is it still valid to use the same RnR document.


----------



## nimit.s

Ravi_Ryan said:


> One more doubt, my RnR documents from all the companies are almost 1 year old. Is it still valid to use the same RnR document.


Yes i too have RnR documents issued by HR almost 2 years ago.
Hope they still hold true as they are issued for companies which i had left prior to the letter issue dates.

Others can provide their insights...!!

Thanks.


----------



## NB

nimit.s said:


> Thanks New Bienz.
> Make sense. Will arrange a new notarized affidavit now.
> Do you think i need to certify them as "True Copy", as required for ACS evaluation ?
> 
> And what about other coloured scanned documents or B/W originals. Do they require any attestation ?


Everything for ACS has to be attested as true copy

Cheers


----------



## Sslou

Finally, after months of waiting finally my PR visa is granted. I would like to thank you for this forum for being very helpful and supportive.

Below is my timeline:
Invited: 11 October 2018
PR documents submitted: 18 October 2018 (All documents, no work experience claimed)
Medical check up: 23 October 2018
Grant: 3 January 2019

For those who have been waiting for your visa to be granted, please remain hopeful and patient. It’s all about time 🙂


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Sslou said:


> Finally, after months of waiting finally my PR visa is granted. I would like to thank you for this forum for being very helpful and supportive.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Invited: 11 October 2018
> PR documents submitted: 18 October 2018 (All documents, no work experience claimed)
> Medical check up: 23 October 2018
> Grant: 3 January 2019
> 
> For those who have been waiting for your visa to be granted, please remain hopeful and patient. It’s all about time 🙂


Many congratulations


----------



## Fanta1

Sslou said:


> Finally, after months of waiting finally my PR visa is granted. I would like to thank you for this forum for being very helpful and supportive.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Invited: 11 October 2018
> PR documents submitted: 18 October 2018 (All documents, no work experience claimed)
> Medical check up: 23 October 2018
> Grant: 3 January 2019
> 
> For those who have been waiting for your visa to be granted, please remain hopeful and patient. It’s all about time 🙂


Congrats, Sslou!

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ravi_Ryan said:


> One more doubt, my RnR documents from all the companies are almost 1 year old. Is it still valid to use the same RnR document.


You should get fresh RnR .
They are too old

Cheers


----------



## essessp

NB said:


> priyaChhabra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> During this waiting period, if I keep on adding further documents (for experience or relationship proof) in order to avoid CO contact, will that affect the grant timeline? Will that delay that further?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> 
> 
> It may affect
> 
> Every time you upload a document, the CO has to go through it
> 
> So upload additional documents once the processing has started which are really important and you feel will really strengthen your case
> 
> Peripheral documents are best avoided
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi NB, Are you trying to say that, eventhough we still see same received message for application in system but quite possible CO might have already picked our case for processing? If this is the case, I have had medical issue for my kid and last message updated after 3 tests was " Health assessed wait for CO to get assinged, Further action maybe required". My understanding was that whenever application processing starts, its medical first to get cleared, so is it safe to assume that my kid doesnot need any subsequent test if my application is already picked in background?. I submitted application on 17-10-2018.


----------



## NB

essessp said:


> Hi NB, Are you trying to say that, eventhough we still see same received message for application in system but quite possible CO might have already picked our case for processing? If this is the case, I have had medical issue for my kid and last message updated after 3 tests was " Health assessed wait for CO to get assinged, Further action maybe required". My understanding was that whenever application processing starts, its medical first to get cleared, so is it safe to assume that my kid doesnot need any subsequent test if my application is already picked in background?. I submitted application on 17-10-2018.


There are hundreds of cases on the forum where the grant was made directly from received to finalised including me

You cannot assume anything as far as immigration is concerned

Your case may or may not have been picked up, although the chances that it has been picked up is quite high as it more then 2.5 months

Once the child’s medicals are cleared, it will reflect that no further action required

You have to wait patiently for the grant or co contact
Upload documents only which will actually strengthen your case at this stage

Cheers


----------



## essessp

NB said:


> essessp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB, Are you trying to say that, eventhough we still see same received message for application in system but quite possible CO might have already picked our case for processing? If this is the case, I have had medical issue for my kid and last message updated after 3 tests was " Health assessed wait for CO to get assinged, Further action maybe required". My understanding was that whenever application processing starts, its medical first to get cleared, so is it safe to assume that my kid doesnot need any subsequent test if my application is already picked in background?. I submitted application on 17-10-2018.
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of cases on the forum where the grant was made directly from received to finalised including me
> 
> You cannot assume anything as far as immigration is concerned
> 
> Your case may or may not have been picked up, although the chances that it has been picked up is quite high as it more then 2.5 months
> 
> Once the child’s medicals are cleared, it will reflect that no further action required
> 
> You have to wait patiently for the grant or co contact
> Upload documents only which will actually strengthen your case at this stage
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying. I am waiting for Grant or CO contact. I haven't updated anything in last 40 days. Also Child's medical message "Health assessed- wait for further advise from CO" does say that No further action is needed at this stage, and if needed CO will contact you. I think CO has ample information handly to make a decision as far as medical is concerned. Hoping for grant patiently.


----------



## Divkasi

Sslou said:


> Finally, after months of waiting finally my PR visa is granted. I would like to thank you for this forum for being very helpful and supportive.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Invited: 11 October 2018
> PR documents submitted: 18 October 2018 (All documents, no work experience claimed)
> Medical check up: 23 October 2018
> Grant: 3 January 2019
> 
> For those who have been waiting for your visa to be granted, please remain hopeful and patient. It’s all about time 🙂


Many congratulations


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis

Happy New Year to all and congrats to all who received grants on January.


----------



## Julyhtet

NB said:


> You should get fresh RnR .
> They are too old
> 
> Cheers


The company I worked back in 2013 has been closed down but I had a R&R letter back then (with a date in 2013). But now the company is closed down. Will it be a problem? No way for me to ask for the letter again.


----------



## NB

Julyhtet said:


> The company I worked back in 2013 has been closed down but I had a R&R letter back then (with a date in 2013). But now the company is closed down. Will it be a problem? No way for me to ask for the letter again.


I meant for the current company
For those you have already left, the previous reference letters are good enough

Cheers


----------



## kEtraG

*Any updates today?*

What a shame.. There is no update anywhere. How long till they come out of their slumber?


----------



## bssanthosh47

kEtraG said:


> What a shame.. There is no update anywhere. How long till they come out of their slumber?


There is not much activity happening this week. Only small number of CO have resumed work . As expected many are still on their holidays .

We should wait till next week and see how it goes . hope they pick up speed like last couple of months and look back into old and new cases  

i am still hopeful and expecting them to retain the same speed and not drop to how they were till July last year 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kEtraG

bssanthosh47 said:


> There is not much activity happening this week. Only small number of CO have resumed work . As expected many are still on their holidays .
> 
> We should wait till next week and see how it goes . hope they pick up speed like last couple of months and look back into old and new cases
> 
> i am still hopeful and expecting them to retain the same speed and not drop to how they were till July last year
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


They are picking up simpler cases lodged later with mostly not spouse points or kids and applicants with one company.. Then, what is point of hurrying and lodging at the earliest? They are only showing numbers to their bosses,"Oh, I gave away 3 grants and 2 CO contacts today. 5 cases in a day!" Some of those CO contact dont even make sense, imagine the frustration if you have already submitted the document which CO has contacted you for, just because he or she was still in the holiday mood. :mad2::mad2:


----------



## bssanthosh47

kEtraG said:


> They are picking up simpler cases lodged later with mostly not spouse points or kids and applicants with one company.. Then, what is point of hurrying and lodging at the earliest? They are only showing numbers to their bosses,"Oh, I gave away 3 grants and 2 CO contacts today. 5 cases in a day!" Some of those CO contact dont even make sense, imagine the frustration if you have already submitted the document which CO has contacted you for, just because he or she was still in the holiday mood. :mad2::mad2:


yeah man . literally no transparency :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## kEtraG

bssanthosh47 said:


> yeah man . literally no transparency :mad2::mad2::mad2:


100+ days yourself?! Must be killing you.. How many companies have you claimed? And spouse points?


----------



## bssanthosh47

kEtraG said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man . literally no transparency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100+ days yourself?! Must be killing you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many companies have you claimed? And spouse points?
Click to expand...

Yes .the wait is painful 😞 

Claimed 3 companies and no spouse points claimed .


----------



## cooljapes

Hello Guys, Have an query/doubt. Hoping someone can provide thier views on this.

I had completed medicals(Sep 8) before I lodged for Visa (Oct 4 th). A day or two after I completed my medicals I could see in the health assessment section of the Health application that for all 3 of us(myself, spouse, kid) it showed Health clearance provided - No further action required.

After lodging Visa on Oct 4th, However, in the health assessment section of the skilled Migration application, it shows examination required for my kid. For myself and wife it shows Health clearance provided - No further action required. In the health application even now it shows health clearance provided for all 3 of us.

My agent told me sometimes it takes some time to sync up so left it as is. But has been 90+ days it is still the same.

Also there is an action required flag showing because of this, in the main page it shows arrange health examinations.

Has anyone faced similar issues before?

Does the action required flag lead to Co it being assigned or being assigned with delay?

Is there something I should do right now or just wait for CO to pick up because I don't see any point in doing medicals again for my Kid?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## essessp

cooljapes said:


> Hello Guys, Have an query/doubt. Hoping someone can provide thier views on this.
> 
> I had completed medicals(Sep 8) before I lodged for Visa (Oct 4 th). A day or two after I completed my medicals I could see in the health assessment section of the Health application that for all 3 of us(myself, spouse, kid) it showed Health clearance provided - No further action required.
> 
> After lodging Visa on Oct 4th, However, in the health assessment section of the skilled Migration application, it shows examination required for my kid. For myself and wife it shows Health clearance provided - No further action required. In the health application even now it shows health clearance provided for all 3 of us.
> 
> My agent told me sometimes it takes some time to sync up so left it as is. But has been 90+ days it is still the same.
> 
> Also there is an action required flag showing because of this, in the main page it shows arrange health examinations.
> 
> Has anyone faced similar issues before?
> 
> Does the action required flag lead to Co it being assigned or being assigned with delay?
> 
> Is there something I should do right now or just wait for CO to pick up because I don't see any point in doing medicals again for my Kid?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Have you checked your E medical details for kid on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Does it show examination required? or all examinations accessed and results submitted to DIBP? As per the procedure, it has happened as expected. Medicals are accessed for further tests only after application is submitted. I am not an expert here and open for correction from seniors.


----------



## cooljapes

essessp said:


> Have you checked your E medical details for kid on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> 
> Does it show examination required? or all examinations accessed and results submitted to DIBP? As per the procedure, it has happened as expected. Medicals are accessed for further tests only after application is submitted. I am not an expert here and open for correction from seniors.


Yes I have accessed e-medicals for kid it shows as completed and results sent to Dibp. And even if further examinations are required even the health application should reflect the same am I right? In the health application it shows clearance provided- no further clearance required. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## raudichy

*Very slow today*

Looks like today being Friday....rare grant may happen


----------



## Saif

abhiaus said:


> Thanks Saif your prompt and clear reply is highly appreciated..
> Few more queries:
> 
> 1. Could you let me know by any chance if we don't get wife PCC , can I go ahead with submission without my wife PCC. In that case, should remove my PCC also and submit later when asked by CO.
> 
> 2. After submitting the form along with attachments, that time I will get some invoice. As I open the payment page, there is no option to pay, will I get it after submitting form.
> 
> 3. I created the jpg file of screenshot but I click on option for uploading the pictures, it ask to provide 'Link', not the option of browsing and uploading the image
> Please advise


1. Upload what you have and state a reason why dont have your wife's PCC, you are sure to get a CO contact for this, so please arrange your wife's PCC before submitting application or upload asap after submitting to avoid CO contact.
2. Yes, it's the next step after submission.
3. Upload it as regular document under the relevant section, dont use the upload pic option.


----------



## kEtraG

cooljapes said:


> Hello Guys, Have an query/doubt. Hoping someone can provide thier views on this.
> 
> I had completed medicals(Sep 8) before I lodged for Visa (Oct 4 th). A day or two after I completed my medicals I could see in the health assessment section of the Health application that for all 3 of us(myself, spouse, kid) it showed Health clearance provided - No further action required.
> 
> After lodging Visa on Oct 4th, However, in the health assessment section of the skilled Migration application, it shows examination required for my kid. For myself and wife it shows Health clearance provided - No further action required. In the health application even now it shows health clearance provided for all 3 of us.
> 
> My agent told me sometimes it takes some time to sync up so left it as is. But has been 90+ days it is still the same.
> 
> Also there is an action required flag showing because of this, in the main page it shows arrange health examinations.
> 
> Has anyone faced similar issues before?
> 
> Does the action required flag lead to Co it being assigned or being assigned with delay?
> 
> Is there something I should do right now or just wait for CO to pick up because I don't see any point in doing medicals again for my Kid?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


When you login into immiaccount, it shows you may see Action Required flag even though you have done it. It is a defect and they are working on it. Apparently, for a long time. Your best bet is to wait and hope the CO doesnt come back for any queries on your child's health assessment. I hope you get a direct grant.


----------



## cooljapes

kEtraG said:


> When you login into immiaccount, it shows you may see Action Required flag even though you have done it. It is a defect and they are working on it. Apparently, for a long time. Your best bet is to wait and hope the CO doesnt come back for any queries on your child's health assessment. I hope you get a direct grant.


It is not just this page, even in the health assessment section of the skilled migration application it shows examination required for my kid but the health application shows clearance provided. That's what worries me so I have uploaded the e-medicals completed pdf which was downloaded into my kids document.

Not sure if I can do anything else but just just wanted to know if anyone else experienced similar issues. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

cooljapes said:


> It is not just this page, even in the health assessment section of the skilled migration application it shows examination required for my kid but the health application shows clearance provided. That's what worries me so I have uploaded the e-medicals completed pdf which was downloaded into my kids document.
> 
> Not sure if I can do anything else but just just wanted to know if anyone else experienced similar issues.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


If you have provided the right HAPIDs in the application no need to worry about the message, it is an error. You've already done the next best hing.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Dear Expats,

I lodged my visa on 4th nov but i generated hap id for both myself and my spouse on 07th nov. We both got health clearances in the last week of nov. Is it the right approach. Will CO will come to know about our health clearances. If not how can we avoid a possibke CO contact for medicals. I m looking for a direct grant.


----------



## cooljapes

saifsd said:


> If you have provided the right HAPIDs in the application no need to worry about the message, it is an error. You've already done the next best hing.


Where in the skilled migration application do we mention the HAP id? I just downloaded my application and checked, I can't find any place where we have mentioned any of the HAP id's. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

cooljapes said:


> Where in the skilled migration application do we mention the HAP id? I just downloaded my application and checked, I can't find any place where we have mentioned any of the HAP id's.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Under the questions that says "Have you gone under a health examination in the last 12 months", or similar...


----------



## NB

cooljapes said:


> Where in the skilled migration application do we mention the HAP id? I just downloaded my application and checked, I can't find any place where we have mentioned any of the HAP id's.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Have you completed the medical tests before lodging the application ?

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal

Sslou said:


> Finally, after months of waiting finally my PR visa is granted. I would like to thank you for this forum for being very helpful and supportive.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Invited: 11 October 2018
> PR documents submitted: 18 October 2018 (All documents, no work experience claimed)
> Medical check up: 23 October 2018
> Grant: 3 January 2019
> 
> For those who have been waiting for your visa to be granted, please remain hopeful and patient. It’s all about time 🙂


 Congratulations 🎊 was their a co contact


----------



## cooljapes

NB said:


> Have you completed the medical tests before lodging the application ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I had completed Medicals before the lodging the application. Medical completed on September 8th and Visa lodged in Oct 4th.

For the question, Has this applicant undertaken any health examination for an Australian Visa in the last 12 months, it is answered as NO for all 3 of us in the application. But despite this for myself and wife it shows health clearance provided. Only for Kid it shows examination required. Health declaration application shows clearance for all 3.

When I asked my agent why this question should be NO as we have already completed Medicals, they said this asking if we have completed any medicals prior to this medical and that this how they answered for all other clients too. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

cooljapes said:


> Yes, I had completed Medicals before the lodging the application. Medical completed on September 8th and Visa lodged in Oct 4th.
> 
> For the question, Has this applicant undertaken any health examination for an Australian Visa in the last 12 months, it is answered as NO for all 3 of us in the application. But despite this for myself and wife it shows health clearance provided. Only for Kid it shows examination required. Health declaration application shows clearance for all 3.
> 
> When I asked my agent why this question should be NO as we have already completed Medicals, they said this asking if we have completed any medicals prior to this medical and that this how they answered for all other clients too.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Are you sure your agent is a qualified Immigration agent ?

I have nothing more to say

I hope you pray everyday as you will really need god’s help on the way

Cheers


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Dear Experts,

Can you please throw some light on this.





Ravi_Ryan said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 4th nov but i generated hap id for both myself and my spouse on 07th nov. We both got health clearances in the last week of nov. Is it the right approach. Will CO will come to know about our health clearances. If not how can we avoid a possibke CO contact for medicals. I m looking for a direct grant.


----------



## NB

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 4th nov but i generated hap id for both myself and my spouse on 07th nov. We both got health clearances in the last week of nov. Is it the right approach. Will CO will come to know about our health clearances. If not how can we avoid a possibke CO contact for medicals. I m looking for a direct grant.


As per the guidelines of the department, you should not have generated the hap I’d after lodging the application 
You should have either done it before lodging the application, else waited for the co to generate it

Anyways now that you have done it, as long as the dashboard says that no further action required under medicals tab, you have nothing to worry

If it changes to action required , post again

Cheers


----------



## turiguiliano

Sslou said:


> Finally, after months of waiting finally my PR visa is granted. I would like to thank you for this forum for being very helpful and supportive.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Invited: 11 October 2018
> PR documents submitted: 18 October 2018 (All documents, no work experience claimed)
> Medical check up: 23 October 2018
> Grant: 3 January 2019
> 
> For those who have been waiting for your visa to be granted, please remain hopeful and patient. It’s all about time 🙂


Congratulations and good luck with your movement. Happy new year!


----------



## Bhaggy

NB said:


> As per the guidelines of the department, you should not have generated the hap I’d after lodging the application
> You should have either done it before lodging the application, else waited for the co to generate it
> 
> Anyways now that you have done it, as long as the dashboard says that no further action required under medicals tab, you have nothing to worry
> 
> If it changes to action required , post again
> 
> Cheers




Hey NB


Is there a guideline url that says this ?

I am contemplating whether to generate hap Id before lodge or after. Would be helpful to me.

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Bhaggy said:


> Hey NB
> 
> 
> Is there a guideline url that says this ?
> 
> I am contemplating whether to generate hap Id before lodge or after. Would be helpful to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can look up the DHA website
It’s Given under medicals process

Cheers


----------



## AGupta

Hello pals

Referring to below statement
_Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies._
I assume we had to upload color scans of the documents/evidences only. What does certified copy means here?


----------



## mike129

Bhaggy said:


> Hey NB
> 
> 
> Is there a guideline url that says this ?
> 
> I am contemplating whether to generate hap Id before lodge or after. Would be helpful to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


u can generate hap id After visa lodge there is no issue.


----------



## NB

AGupta said:


> Hello pals
> 
> Referring to below statement
> _Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies._
> I assume we had to upload color scans of the documents/evidences only. What does certified copy means here?


Certified copy means that the Xeroxes should be notarised 

Cheers


----------



## AGupta

Thanks NB for the reply

It may be a dump query - 
while I was scanning passport, either the image or the text was getting distorted in the settings that I tried. However I had taken a colored printout earlier which was perfectly fine. So I took a colored printout first which then I scanned and uploaded.

I have a doubt now - Does this mean that I couldn't upload this scanned copy of colored printout straight away? And is it that I have to take another direct scan and upload it?




NB said:


> Certified copy means that the Xeroxes should be notarised
> 
> Cheers


----------



## PekinCordis

Hey all,

I have lodged my 189 on 7 December 2018 onshore, and I'm applying with my family. I am currently on 485 visa. My wife and I did our health check back in March 2018 and our baby girl didn't do her health check back then as she was born in Australia, but was told to ask a GP to write a memo to say she's healthy. We submitted the memo and our 485 visa was subsequently granted. 

Question: Baby Girl wasn't asked to do med examination on the immi account and since we have already included all documents (hoping for a Direct Grant) - does she still need to go through the med check? She's already 6 months old now.


----------



## NB

AGupta said:


> Thanks NB for the reply
> 
> It may be a dump query -
> while I was scanning passport, either the image or the text was getting distorted in the settings that I tried. However I had taken a colored printout earlier which was perfectly fine. So I took a colored printout first which then I scanned and uploaded.
> 
> I have a doubt now - Does this mean that I couldn't upload this scanned copy of colored printout straight away? And is it that I have to take another direct scan and upload it?


If you are uploading a printed copy, better to get it notarised and then scanned

Cheers


----------



## Jammy22

Hi All,

I have claimed 15 points for my education in my 189 EOI. However, while lodging the Visa application,

I have answered *NO *to the question:

Australian Study Requirement
Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?

Just now I have noticed this and I am afraid the answer should have been YES as I am claiming points for my overseas education.

If it is a mistake which I have done in my application, Please suggest me a way to correct it. It has really made me worried.

Thanks,
Jammy


----------



## NB

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have claimed 15 points for my education in my 189 EOI. However, while lodging the Visa application,
> 
> I have answered *NO *to the question:
> 
> Australian Study Requirement
> Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?
> 
> Just now I have noticed this and I am afraid the answer should have been YES as I am claiming points for my overseas education.
> 
> If it is a mistake which I have done in my application, Please suggest me a way to correct it. It has really made me worried.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jammy


File a form 1023

Nothing to worry

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786

You have completed your degree or any course in australia?



Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have claimed 15 points for my education in my 189 EOI. However, while lodging the Visa application,
> 
> I have answered *NO *to the question:
> 
> Australian Study Requirement
> Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?
> 
> Just now I have noticed this and I am afraid the answer should have been YES as I am claiming points for my overseas education.
> 
> If it is a mistake which I have done in my application, Please suggest me a way to correct it. It has really made me worried.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jammy


----------



## Jammy22

Thanks NB for the quick reply.

But When I again gone through my Application it is taking my educations points -Not sure how.(In EOI Points Breakdown doc)

Please also tell me if I am claiming the Education points (B.E Done from INDIA ) then what should be the answer of this :

Australian Study Requirement
Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test? --- *YES/NO*

Education History
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level Yes
and above? ---* YES* as in my application.

Which field exactly claiming my education points Education History OR Australian Study Requirement.

Thanks
Jammy


----------



## Jammy22

Mohammed786 said:


> You have completed your degree or any course in australia?


No Mohammed - I have done Graduation from India. 

What do you think what should be answer for this *YES/NO*

Thanks 
Jammy


----------



## bssanthosh47

Jammy22 said:


> Thanks NB for the quick reply.
> 
> But When I again gone through my Application it is taking my educations points -Not sure how.(In EOI Points Breakdown doc)
> 
> Please also tell me if I am claiming the Education points (B.E Done from INDIA ) then what should be the answer of this :
> 
> Australian Study Requirement
> Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test? --- *YES/NO*
> 
> Education History
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level Yes
> and above? ---* YES* as in my application.
> 
> Which field exactly claiming my education points Education History OR Australian Study Requirement.
> 
> Thanks
> Jammy


For Australian Study Requirement to be answered as YES : You must have completed 2 years of course in Australia and this will add you 5 additional points . Else the answer has to be NO

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...illed-migration-applications/2-year-study#who

Extract from DHA website 
Course requirements
Each qualification that you have completed and are relying on to meet this requirement must:

be either a degree (a bachelor or any higher degree), a diploma, an advanced diploma, or a trade qualification
have been undertaken at an Australian educational institution in Australia
have been conducted in English
be registered on CRICOS.


Education History : YES (15 points will be added for your overseas Bachelors)

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi NB,

Thanks for the response. From the emedical site when i download the medical pdf for myself and my spouse, i can see that all the tests are completed and reports are sent to DoHA. Is it a good idea to attach those 2 pdfs in the attach documents section of my immi account. Atleast CO will come to know about our HAP IDs.



NB said:


> As per the guidelines of the department, you should not have generated the hap I’d after lodging the application
> You should have either done it before lodging the application, else waited for the co to generate it
> 
> Anyways now that you have done it, as long as the dashboard says that no further action required under medicals tab, you have nothing to worry
> 
> If it changes to action required , post again
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47

Jammy22 said:


> No Mohammed - I have done Graduation from India.
> 
> What do you think what should be answer for this *YES/NO*
> 
> Thanks
> Jammy


Answer is NO for 'Australian study requirement' and refer to my above reply for DHA link

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Mohammed786

bssanthosh47 has already answered this question and the answer must be NO if you have not enrolled in any degree program or courses in australia.



Jammy22 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have completed your degree or any course in australia?
> 
> 
> 
> No Mohammed - I have done Graduation from India.
> 
> What do you think what should be answer for this *YES/NO*
> 
> Thanks
> Jammy
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

Have u already received ur invitation and are now lodging ur visa?
If the answer is yes to above question then your points won't change after receiving the invitation, then how are you education points changing?



Jammy22 said:


> Thanks NB for the quick reply.
> 
> But When I again gone through my Application it is taking my educations points -Not sure how.(In EOI Points Breakdown doc)
> 
> Please also tell me if I am claiming the Education points (B.E Done from INDIA ) then what should be the answer of this :
> 
> Australian Study Requirement
> Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test? --- *YES/NO*
> 
> Education History
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level Yes
> and above? ---* YES* as in my application.
> 
> Which field exactly claiming my education points Education History OR Australian Study Requirement.
> 
> Thanks
> Jammy


----------



## Jammy22

bssanthosh47 said:


> Answer is NO for 'Australian study requirement' and refer to my above reply for DHA link
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Thanks bssanthosh47


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

I have lodged ny application alongwith my wife on dec 15,2018. Since my wife address has changed on aadhar card but not on her passport her pcc required physical verification. Now pcc happened only on this Sunday as the enquiry officer was on leave. How much time will it take for pcc completion? As the enquiry officer fold he has sent it across to the next team but we are still waiting for the pcc hardcopy. 

Regards


----------



## NB

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged ny application alongwith my wife on dec 15,2018. Since my wife address has changed on aadhar card but not on her passport her pcc required physical verification. Now pcc happened only on this Sunday as the enquiry officer was on leave. How much time will it take for pcc completion? As the enquiry officer fold he has sent it across to the next team but we are still waiting for the pcc hardcopy.
> 
> Regards


Without giving details of the PSK where you have applied for, do you really think anyone can answer your question

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Hello,

I have ITR V for 4 years from 2011 to 2014-15 but not for 2015-16 (Worked till July 2015) but not last year of job in which I worked only 3 months (I didn't file ITR for that year as I moved to Australia for studies).

I also don't have form 16 for FY 2015-16 (I have asked my company to provide it to me). I am uploading the remaining form 16s.

I am also uploading form 26as but I have 0 tax until 2014-15 and paid tax in 2015-16, so I think this should suffice instead of form 16 for 2015-16?

I am attaching payslips one per quarter and last 6 months of job.
Should I also upload bank statements?

Is this proof enough?


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

NB said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged ny application alongwith my wife on dec 15,2018. Since my wife address has changed on aadhar card but not on her passport her pcc required physical verification. Now pcc happened only on this Sunday as the enquiry officer was on leave. How much time will it take for pcc completion? As the enquiry officer fold he has sent it across to the next team but we are still waiting for the pcc hardcopy.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Without giving details of the PSK where you have applied for, do you really think anyone can answer your question
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 My bad pcc appointment was at delhi psk last week on Dec 27,2018

Regards


----------



## ShreyGotri

Finally Lodged Visa Application today with 75 points (Electrical Engineer)...How much can be the wait time? I Knw that officially it is mentioned 9-11 months, but i have seen people getting it in 3 months time.....What factors are considered while granting visa early? Do points play a role here?


----------



## Jammy22

Mohammed786 said:


> Have u already received ur invitation and are now lodging ur visa?
> If the answer is yes to above question then your points won't change after receiving the invitation, then how are you education points changing?


Hi,

I have already lodged my application. And I have claimed 15 points for my Bachelors degree from India. This degree was assessed equivalent to AQF Major by ACS.

I thought as my education is considered relevant and equivalent to AQF Majors I should be saying Yes to the question :

Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?

I am confused a bit.


----------



## outspoken

My wife has her house address in aadhaar and my address in her passport ( updated passport after marriage) 
Is that a problem if I submit these documents? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhs192003

NB said:


> Are you sure your agent is a qualified Immigration agent ?
> 
> I have nothing more to say
> 
> I hope you pray everyday as you will really need god’s help on the way
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB/All,

I noticed I too have made the same mistake. I too completed my family's medical tests before logging the visa. But to the question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?", I selected "No" for all the applicants.  After reading your posts and others, I imply that this should have been selected as "Yes" and I should have entered mine, partner's and kids' HAPIDs. Under my medical examination application section, I can see there is "no action required for all the applicants, while for my Skilled Migration application I can see "Action Required: Arrange Medical Examination."

Now, this is a genuine mistake. What should I do? I went back to my application and I could see that I could submit "a notification for mistakes" option on my application update section. Given that I have submitted everything else, should I be proactive and notify them of this mistake by submitting the notification or should I wait and allow them to contact me? Should I call them and ask them to consider this correction?

Please advise.


----------



## souvlaki

VISA GRANTED! lane: 

Visa lodged: 11/09/2018
Visa Grant: 05/01/2019
Occupation: Engineering Technologist - 233914


----------



## Divkasi

souvlaki said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: 11/09/2018
> Visa Grant: 05/01/2019
> Occupation: Engineering Technologist - 233914[/QUOTE
> 
> Many congratulations


----------



## mongapb05

Divkasi said:


> souvlaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: 11/09/2018
> Visa Grant: 05/01/2019
> Occupation: Engineering Technologist - 233914[/QUOTE
> 
> Many congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations,
> 
> Did grant come on Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mongapb05

souvlaki said:


> VISA GRANTED! lane:
> 
> Visa lodged: 11/09/2018
> Visa Grant: 05/01/2019
> Occupation: Engineering Technologist - 233914


Congratulations 
Did grant come on Saturday? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## umermehmood1986

Skill assessment done 28th Aug
PTE test 9th Sep
PTE result 10th Sep (8 all) and launch EOI
Invitation 11th Sep
Launch visa application 22nd Oct
Medical 29th Oct
Direct grant 5th Jam 2019.
Thanks God 🙂


----------



## TinaLe-2112

umermehmood1986 said:


> Skill assessment done 28th Aug
> PTE test 9th Sep
> PTE result 10th Sep (8 all) and launch EOI
> Invitation 11th Sep
> Launch visa application 22nd Oct
> Medical 29th Oct
> Direct grant 5th Jam 2019.
> Thanks God 🙂




Congratulation!!!
Seen quite a few people lodged on October got grant, now even 22/10. Mine on 11/10, onshore, no experience point, still waiting. Who else here on the same boat? I am getting worried, should I contact them or just sit tight and wait?


----------



## Divkasi

umermehmood1986 said:


> Skill assessment done 28th Aug
> PTE test 9th Sep
> PTE result 10th Sep (8 all) and launch EOI
> Invitation 11th Sep
> Launch visa application 22nd Oct
> Medical 29th Oct
> Direct grant 5th Jam 2019.
> Thanks God 🙂


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## vamsi01986

umermehmood1986 said:


> Skill assessment done 28th Aug
> PTE test 9th Sep
> PTE result 10th Sep (8 all) and launch EOI
> Invitation 11th Sep
> Launch visa application 22nd Oct
> Medical 29th Oct
> Direct grant 5th Jam 2019.
> Thanks God 🙂


Congratulations 
Did you claim partner points and for how many companies? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25

Seen quite a few people lodged on October got grant, now even 22/10. Mine on 11/10, onshore, no experience point, still waiting. Who else here on the same boat? I am getting worried, should I contact them or just sit tight and wait?
[/QUOTE] I am also in the same boat lodged on 14th October. You will get it soon keep on waiting..


----------



## 13akber

Rishabh25 said:


> Seen quite a few people lodged on October got grant, now even 22/10. Mine on 11/10, onshore, no experience point, still waiting. Who else here on the same boat? I am getting worried, should I contact them or just sit tight and wait?


 I am also in the same boat lodged on 14th October. You will get it soon keep on waiting..[/QUOTE]


Dont worry i am in the same boat too. I also havnt claimed any experience point and based onshore on 485 Visa

Occupation: Engineering technologist 
Points: 75 (70+5)
Vic invite: 23 Oct 18
190 Visa lodged: 24Oct 18
Grant: Waiting

I dont know how they assess because few cases after my lodgement have been granted already


----------



## Mohammed786

The answer must be NO to this question as you have completed your studies in India.



Jammy22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already lodged my application. And I have claimed 15 points for my Bachelors degree from India. This degree was assessed equivalent to AQF Major by ACS.
> 
> I thought as my education is considered relevant and equivalent to AQF Majors I should be saying Yes to the question :
> 
> Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?
> 
> I am confused a bit.


----------



## darni1000

Congratulations..!! I’m also a RN and lodged my application on 12 th October and I’m still waiting for the visa grant. Did u get contacted by a CO during the process and did u include any other family members in ur application?


----------



## darni1000

Hi I also applied on12 th October and still waiting. I’m onshore and no work experience. I think it will take a few more days as it seems they are processing October lodgements. What stage is ur application on in the ImmiAccount. Mine still says “received” only. And did u include any family members?


----------



## umermehmood1986

vamsi01986 said:


> Congratulations
> Did you claim partner points and for how many companies?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No I didn't claim partner points. My points breakup is as follows:
Age: 30
Experience: 15
Studies: 15
PTE: 20
Total: 80


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

umermehmood1986 said:


> Skill assessment done 28th Aug
> PTE test 9th Sep
> PTE result 10th Sep (8 all) and launch EOI
> Invitation 11th Sep
> Launch visa application 22nd Oct
> Medical 29th Oct
> Direct grant 5th Jam 2019.
> Thanks God 🙂


Congratulations...! 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas6782000

umermehmood1986 said:


> Skill assessment done 28th Aug
> PTE test 9th Sep
> PTE result 10th Sep (8 all) and launch EOI
> Invitation 11th Sep
> Launch visa application 22nd Oct
> Medical 29th Oct
> Direct grant 5th Jam 2019.
> Thanks God 🙂



Congratulations for the grant!! 

I have contacted by CO for Employment evident and have doubts. Could you please confirm below:
1)if you uploaded R&R with direct number of HR/Signing person.
2)Did you uploaded certified copy or colored scan of Payslip, company salary certificate, Form16, ITR?


----------



## aviv

Occupation - Developer Programmer (261312)
PTE Score - (S-90,W-84,R-90,L-80) - 87
Invitation - 11/Dec/18
Visa Lodge - in Progress


----------



## nimit.s

Query on Partner Document
===================

Friends, its mentioned in the website that the following Partner documents we need to provide.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo

Partner documents
Provide:
1) identity documents
2) character documents
3) as marriage certificate
4) documents about other relationships, if applicable

However in certain posts and threads i saw Form 80 & Form 1221 also needs to be submitted for partner (secondary applicant). Does it hold true ?
Nothing mentioned about this in the DIBP website. 
Please assist.

Also, while lodging the application, do we need to attest the colour scan of the original documents, prior to uploading them in relevant sections ?

Thanks...


----------



## priyaChhabra

umermehmood1986 said:


> Skill assessment done 28th Aug
> PTE test 9th Sep
> PTE result 10th Sep (8 all) and launch EOI
> Invitation 11th Sep
> Launch visa application 22nd Oct
> Medical 29th Oct
> Direct grant 5th Jam 2019.
> Thanks God 🙂


Your code & occupation?


----------



## darni1000

Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations..!! I’m also a RN and lodged my application on 12 th October and I’m still waiting for the visa grant. Did u get contacted by a CO during the process and did u include any other family members in ur application?


----------



## souvlaki

Yes Saturday at 3AM Australia time.


----------



## souvlaki

mongapb05 said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations,
> 
> Did grant come on Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Saturday at 3AM Australia time.
Click to expand...


----------



## vikas6782000

souvlaki said:


> VISA GRANTED! lane:
> 
> Visa lodged: 11/09/2018
> Visa Grant: 05/01/2019
> Occupation: Engineering Technologist - 233914


Many congratulations for the grant!! 

I have contacted by CO for Employment evident and have doubts. Could you please confirm below:
1)If you uploaded R&R with direct number of HR/Signing person. I have uploaded all company R&R on company letterhead signed by HR. Letter head includes company contact details.
2)Did you uploaded certified copy or colored scan of Payslip, company salary certificate, Form16, ITR?


----------



## alegor

nimit.s said:


> Query on Partner Document
> ===================
> 
> Friends, its mentioned in the website that the following Partner documents we need to provide.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo
> 
> Partner documents
> Provide:
> 1) identity documents
> 2) character documents
> 3) as marriage certificate
> 4) documents about other relationships, if applicable
> 
> However in certain posts and threads i saw Form 80 & Form 1221 also needs to be submitted for partner (secondary applicant). Does it hold true ?
> Nothing mentioned about this in the DIBP website.
> Please assist.
> 
> Also, while lodging the application, do we need to attest the colour scan of the original documents, prior to uploading them in relevant sections ?
> 
> Thanks...


I submitted Form 80 and Form 1221 for secondary applicant as well. Since I am claiming points for partner, in secondary applicant document sections Form 80 section was listed so I uploaded it. IMO, not sure whether it is mandatory or not but its better to submit it for all applicants above 16 years of age. 

Colour scan of original documents is enough. No need to get notarised.


----------



## sksksanjay1

I too lodged my Visa on 11th Oct. Still waiting for the grant. 261313.


----------



## Sam701

Thanks Saifsd and NB!!


----------



## Sam701

Hello guys
The organizations i was working with, paid me salary in cash. So i dont have any bank statement for the proof of salary. I already have uploaded all the payslips and salary mentioned appointment letter. Is that making my case weaker because i was getting salary in cash?


----------



## NB

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> The organizations i was working with, paid me salary in cash. So i dont have any bank statement for the proof of salary. I already have uploaded all the payslips and salary mentioned appointment letter. Is that making my case weaker because i was getting salary in cash?


You have already submitted the application with the best evidence you could manage

So relax, if you were paid in cash, there is nothing you can do about it 

There is nothing more you can do at the moment

Wait patiently for grant or co contact and act accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## azam_qr

TinaLe-2112 said:


> Congratulation!!!
> Seen quite a few people lodged on October got grant, now even 22/10. Mine on 11/10, onshore, no experience point, still waiting. Who else here on the same boat? I am getting worried, should I contact them or just sit tight and wait?


I lodge visa on 7/10/2018 and still waiting. I did contact them once and they said the normal processing time is 7 to 8 months and he can't do anything about it. I should wait for the reply he said.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Dear mates, I'm having 8+ years of experience on Mainframes into Development, Support, Maintenance.

I'm very much interested in learning Digital Marketing and want to work on this in Australia. Currently I'm awaiting my visa grant.

Can anyone of you please let me know how would be the career and pay for DGM in Australia. Also please let me know if they'll entertain a person with Bachelor of Technology in Computers.

Thank you.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimit.s

alegor said:


> I submitted Form 80 and Form 1221 for secondary applicant as well.
> Colour scan of original documents is enough. No need to get notarised.


In my case, i'm not claiming points for secondary applicant.
However will now submit these forms also.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## outspoken

Congrats,

Could you please share information about how to get nursing registration in Australia?

My wife is a RN in India and I am adding her as my dependent in my application (without claiming points).

I am curious about how can she start a nursing career in Australia. Do we need to do some pre-requisites while we are in India?




Ramramram222 said:


> PR 189 Visa granted!!
> Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
> Application lodgement: 13th Oct
> Grant day: 31 Dec 2018( 1 day after my Birthday)
> 
> It is the best gift I have ever got. I just had celebrated my birthday yesterday and preparing to celebrate new yr eve and here I got my PR grant. What a year 2018 I have had.
> I hope 2019 will be more fabulous than 2018
> 
> Thanks everyone who has supported and guided me throughout my PR journey. Wish you all happy New Year 2019. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701

I lodge visa on 7/10/2018 and still waiting. I did contact them once and they said the normal processing time is 7 to 8 months and he can't do anything about it. I should wait for the reply he said.[/QUOTE]

How did you made a contact with them?


----------



## JG

outspoken said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Could you please share information about how to get nursing registration in Australia?
> 
> My wife is a RN in India and I am adding her as my dependent in my application (without claiming points).
> 
> I am curious about how can she start a nursing career in Australia. Do we need to do some pre-requisites while we are in India?


She has to register in AHPRA and then do a course of 3 or 6 months then register in AHPRA again and search for job.


----------



## Sam701

How did you made a contact with them?[/QUOTE]

Any number or via email?


----------



## JG

nimit.s said:


> In my case, i'm not claiming points for secondary applicant.
> However will now submit these forms also.
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Even if you are not claiming points just filling it will not cause any troubles.


----------



## outspoken

josygeorge000 said:


> She has to register in AHPRA and then do a course of 3 or 6 months then register in AHPRA again and search for job.


I heard this course fee comes around 10K AUD. Is this course mandatory for getting the registration?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701

azam_qr said:


> TinaLe-2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation!!!
> Seen quite a few people lodged on October got grant, now even 22/10. Mine on 11/10, onshore, no experience point, still waiting. Who else here on the same boat? I am getting worried, should I contact them or just sit tight and wait?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodge visa on 7/10/2018 and still waiting. I did contact them once and they said the normal processing time is 7 to 8 months and he can't do anything about it. I should wait for the reply he said.
Click to expand...


How did you made a contact with them?


----------



## JG

outspoken said:


> I heard this course fee comes around 10K AUD. Is this course mandatory for getting the registration?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes manadatory. Course fees for my wife was close to 12000AUD for three months, but I heard that 3 month course is no more available to enroll.


----------



## nitin2611

Hi All,

I filed my visa on 2nd Jan. Now getting into the queue. I had 2 queries w.r.t PTE scores:

1. I have heard about sending PTE scores to DHA. Post the PTE exam, I got this general email from PTE stating:

_As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report._

There is no further communication after this stating that it has actually been sent. Should I attach this email to my visa application further?

2. I also read somewhere about request of sending PTE scores online. Is it something that is needed even despite above mail (to be double sure)? 

3. I suppose this is via the '*Send Scores*' button that appears in the PTE account next to the exam entry. I searched for Department of Home Affairs. Is the following attached screenshot correct? 

4. Post submit do I need to again take a snapshot and upload to my visa application?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## vabhs192003

What is the best way to reach out to DHA Immigration Dept. for any enquiries or corrections on the application? Any telephone number or email address?


----------



## vabhs192003

vabhs192003 said:


> Hi NB/All,
> 
> I noticed I too have made the same mistake. I too completed my family's medical tests before logging the visa. But to the question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?", I selected "No" for all the applicants.  After reading your posts and others, I imply that this should have been selected as "Yes" and I should have entered mine, partner's and kids' HAPIDs. Under my medical examination application section, I can see there is "no action required for all the applicants, while for my Skilled Migration application I can see "Action Required: Arrange Medical Examination."
> 
> Now, this is a genuine mistake. What should I do? I went back to my application and I could see that I could submit "a notification for mistakes" option on my application update section. Given that I have submitted everything else, should I be proactive and notify them of this mistake by submitting the notification or should I wait and allow them to contact me? Should I call them and ask them to consider this correction?
> 
> Please advise.


I suppose my above query got lost among all the VISA grant news.  Could someone please enlighten what should be my next steps? Every passing moment is making me nervous.


----------



## Ajaysharma

Hi Guys
I have one query. I applied for 189 visa on 20 Dec 2018 I am currently 31yrs old, by Aug 2019 i will be tuning 32. What if i don't get my visa until then Shall i have to Lodge EOI again as 5 points will be reduced because of 32+ age. 

Thanks for your feedback on this query. Regards !!


----------



## arpz

Hey All,
Just wanted some analysis, I submitted the documents on 9th November,2018 which was asked by the CO. So what would be the turn around time for the grant after the CO contact (considering the holiday season)? Any ideas?


----------



## rashidk392

Hi All,

Good to see how these discussions benefit people like me who actually have very limited information about what needs to be done for the immigration process. I took PTE exam last year and secured 75 marks and section wise marks as below(for visa subclass 189)

PTE: L78/R70/S90/W73
Overall: 70 pts
ANZCO :261312

Seeking your help/advice for further steps and what are the chances of getting visa/grant at this score.


----------



## NB

vabhs192003 said:


> What is the best way to reach out to DHA Immigration Dept. for any enquiries or corrections on the application? Any telephone number or email address?


For correction you can just file a form 1023
No need to contact specifically 
The global contact numbers are given on the DHA website, but generally they are not very helpful as they do not have much information 

Cheers


----------



## NB

arpz said:


> Hey All,
> Just wanted some analysis, I submitted the documents on 9th November,2018 which was asked by the CO. So what would be the turn around time for the grant after the CO contact (considering the holiday season)? Any ideas?


There is nothing specific that anyone can tell you 

You have to just wait patiently for grant or next co contact
I hope you have pressed the IP button, if it was active 

Cheers


----------



## NB

rashidk392 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good to see how these discussions benefit people like me who actually have very limited information about what needs to be done for the immigration process. I took PTE exam last year and secured 75 marks and section wise marks as below(for visa subclass 189)
> 
> PTE: L78/R70/S90/W73
> Overall: 70 pts
> ANZCO :261312
> 
> Seeking your help/advice for further steps and what are the chances of getting visa/grant at this score.


Wait for the 11th jan round and then post again

Cheers


----------



## NB

vabhs192003 said:


> Hi NB/All,
> 
> I noticed I too have made the same mistake. I too completed my family's medical tests before logging the visa. But to the question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?", I selected "No" for all the applicants.  After reading your posts and others, I imply that this should have been selected as "Yes" and I should have entered mine, partner's and kids' HAPIDs. Under my medical examination application section, I can see there is "no action required for all the applicants, while for my Skilled Migration application I can see "Action Required: Arrange Medical Examination."
> 
> Now, this is a genuine mistake. What should I do? I went back to my application and I could see that I could submit "a notification for mistakes" option on my application update section. Given that I have submitted everything else, should I be proactive and notify them of this mistake by submitting the notification or should I wait and allow them to contact me? Should I call them and ask them to consider this correction?
> 
> Please advise.


Heavens have not fallen 
Relax

Just file a form 1023 giving your hap I’d number

Do not complicate your case by waiting any further because if the co also generates a hap I’d for you, there will be 2 hap ids for you

Cheers


----------



## vabhs192003

NB said:


> Heavens have not fallen
> Relax
> 
> Just file a form 1023 giving your hap I’d number
> 
> Do not complicate your case by waiting any further because if the co also generates a hap I’d for you, there will be 2 hap ids for you
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB,

And once I am ready with Form 1023, I am supposed to attach it to my upload document list on the portal- Correct?

And thanks a ton for replying.


----------



## NB

vabhs192003 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> And once I am ready with Form 1023, I am supposed to attach it to my upload document list on the portal- Correct?
> 
> And thanks a ton for replying.


That’s correct
Upload it in the correct location on Immiaccount 
There is a specific drop down for form 1023 as far as I remember 

Cheers


----------



## vabhs192003

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Upload it in the correct location on Immiaccount
> There is a specific drop down for form 1023 as far as I remember
> 
> Cheers


I just checked this and I see the following options under update details: 

Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s)

On clicking the last option I am taken to the following screen [see link]. Have they changed the process? Maybe, now form 1023 is not required. What do you think?


----------



## NB

vabhs192003 said:


> I just checked this and I see the following options under update details:
> 
> Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
> Change of address details
> Change of email address details
> Change of passport details
> Notification of changes in circumstances
> Notification of incorrect answer(s)
> 
> On clicking the last option I am taken to the following screen [see link]. Have they changed the process? Maybe, now form 1023 is not required. What do you think?


It’s an individual choice
You can do it either way
Through form or directly on website

Cheers


----------



## NB

I WILL NO LONGER BE ANSWERING ANY QUESTIONS ON ANY THREAD

IF you HAVE ANY QUESTIONS SPECIFICALLY FOR ME, PLEASE POST ON MY THREAD
The link is given in my signature 

HOLIDAYS OVER, BACK TO WORK 

CHEERS


----------



## vabhs192003

Noted! :d


----------



## nitin2611

Ajaysharma said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have one query. I applied for 189 visa on 20 Dec 2018 I am currently 31yrs old, by Aug 2019 i will be tuning 32. What if i don't get my visa until then Shall i have to Lodge EOI again as 5 points will be reduced because of 32+ age.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback on this query. Regards !!




Hi Ajay

As per my understanding the points are calculated as per the visa lodge date ( infact perhaps till EOI). Once visa is lodged it all remains. So points are not changed,

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## sourav.mukherj

Ajaysharma said:


> Hi Guys
> I have one query. I applied for 189 visa on 20 Dec 2018 I am currently 31yrs old, by Aug 2019 i will be tuning 32. What if i don't get my visa until then Shall i have to Lodge EOI again as 5 points will be reduced because of 32+ age.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback on this query. Regards !!


Ajay,
Points are calculated till the date of invitation. You have gone passed that stage and hence need not to be worried.
Cheers


----------



## Ismiya

1. Actually u no need to send but it depends on co. becoz some co may feel hard to find ur score i guess so u have to save that mail as pdf and attach it as a proof sent score 
2. Yes attach it
3. Yes
4. Yes


nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed my visa on 2nd Jan. Now getting into the queue. I had 2 queries w.r.t PTE scores:
> 
> 1. I have heard about sending PTE scores to DHA. Post the PTE exam, I got this general email from PTE stating:
> 
> _As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report._
> 
> There is no further communication after this stating that it has actually been sent. Should I attach this email to my visa application further?
> 
> 2. I also read somewhere about request of sending PTE scores online. Is it something that is needed even despite above mail (to be double sure)?
> 
> 3. I suppose this is via the '*Send Scores*' button that appears in the PTE account next to the exam entry. I searched for Department of Home Affairs. Is the following attached screenshot correct?
> 
> 4. Post submit do I need to again take a snapshot and upload to my visa application?
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


----------



## sheikh359

Hi Fellows,

Need some guidance. Actually I am about to do the online 189 visa lodgement and a window with required documents comes up before payment. It is mentioned there to attach the documents before payment and if you opt not to attach now then you will need to give reason.

For my case, wife is pregnant and I haven't done PCC and medicals. But here in the required documents PCC is also requested.

please guide me what to do in this situation


----------



## GoAustralia7

Eoi submitted mid June 2018 at 65 points, 261313.
Got superior score in PTE on Jan 5, 2019
Will update EOI today
Can i expect invite in Jan 11, 2019 draw?


----------



## GoAustralia7

GoAustralia7 said:


> Eoi submitted mid June 2018 at 65 points, 261313.
> Got superior score in PTE on Jan 5, 2019
> Will update EOI today
> Can i expect invite in Jan 11, 2019 draw?


So i will be at 75 points post EOI update. 
Pte Superior score giving me 10 extra points. Can i expect invite under his 189, on Jan 11, 2019? 🙂


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vabhs192003 said:


> I just checked this and I see the following options under update details:
> 
> Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
> Change of address details
> Change of email address details
> Change of passport details
> Notification of changes in circumstances
> Notification of incorrect answer(s)
> 
> On clicking the last option I am taken to the following screen [see link]. Have they changed the process? Maybe, now form 1023 is not required. What do you think?


I used the Change of Address and Notification of Changes in Circumstances form on Immi - and it auto-uploaded the relevant form in my documents section - in case that helps.


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Anzco 261313 (Software engineer)
Points 70
Lodged 189 visa as on 10th Dec
Any idea by when I can get the grant / CO contact?


----------



## itspuneetv

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Anzco 261313 (Software engineer)
> Points 70
> Lodged 189 visa as on 10th Dec
> Any idea by when I can get the grant / CO contact?


You will have to wait at least 2-3 months. They are still picking odd cases from October. It's mostly people who lodged in September have got grants.


----------



## Ismiya

God help us to get our grants soon.. ameen!!


----------



## vamsi01986

Wishing everyone the best in days to come.. :fingerscrossed:


Ismiya said:


> God help us to get our grants soon.. ameen!!


----------



## chopradeepti

Hi All,

Would be great if someone can assist with the below queries.

Points: 80
Visa lodged: 24-Sep-2018 (without medicals)
ANZSCO: 261313 (Software engineer)
Applied through agent and we are offshore.

1. It's been more than 3 months and so far my agent says that CO is not assigned. By when should I expect CO to be assigned?

2. Does it make difference if medicals are not done while lodging the application? My agent asked to wait until CO contacts and asks for medicals. Though I feel with this we lose the option of getting a direct grant. Any recommendations?

3. With the application lodged on 24-Sep-2018, by when should we expect to get the grant? 

We are a family of 4 (husbant, wife and 2 kids)

Thanks a lot


----------



## shahid15

chopradeepti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would be great if someone can assist with the below queries.
> 
> Points: 80
> Visa lodged: 24-Sep-2018 (without medicals)
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software engineer)
> Applied through agent and we are offshore.
> 
> 1. It's been more than 3 months and so far my agent says that CO is not assigned. By when should I expect CO to be assigned?
> 
> 2. Does it make difference if medicals are not done while lodging the application? My agent asked to wait until CO contacts and asks for medicals. Though I feel with this we lose the option of getting a direct grant. Any recommendations?
> 
> 3. With the application lodged on 24-Sep-2018, by when should we expect to get the grant?
> 
> We are a family of 4 (husbant, wife and 2 kids)
> 
> Thanks a lot


If its 189, I think you could go ahead with the medicals instead of doing so after being requested by the CO. Your case might not have been assigned as no request for medicals is made yet. If I were you, I would do the medicals ASAP and update the same to my application (inform your agent about this and get a confirmation from him).


----------



## chopradeepti

vamsi01986 said:


> I think most of us aspirants can safely move to/post in this group henceforth!..


Hi,

I am in exact same situation as yours. 80 points, 261313 and visa lodged on 24-Sep. So far no CO contact. Did you lodge yourself or agent? I lodged through agent. Is there a way I can track my application status myself? 
Also, have you submitted medicals as well? I have not done that. Agent asked to wait for CO to ask for it. Not sure if this is a good approach or not. Please advise.


----------



## chopradeepti

shahid15 said:


> If its 189, I think you could go ahead with the medicals instead of doing so after being requested by the CO. Your case might not have been assigned as no request for medicals is made yet. If I were you, I would do the medicals ASAP and update the same to my application (inform your agent about this and get a confirmation from him).


Thanks a lot. I am meeting my agent tomorrow. Will plan for medicals soon. Is there a way I could track my application myself instead of asking agent all the time for updates?


----------



## chopradeepti

itspuneetv said:


> You will have to wait at least 2-3 months. They are still picking odd cases from October. It's mostly people who lodged in September have got grants.


Nooooooo. I lodged in Sep with 80 points and still no grant. No CO assigned as well  Could this be as medicals are not uploaded yet?


----------



## vamsi01986

Best to get your medicals done ASAP. This might also delay your appln process.


chopradeepti said:


> Nooooooo. I lodged in Sep with 80 points and still no grant. No CO assigned as well  Could this be as medicals are not uploaded yet?


----------



## vamsi01986

You should never wait for a CO contact. That is the last thing you want.
CO contact will pushy your appln by 4-5 months. Upload medicals ASAP


chopradeepti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would be great if someone can assist with the below queries.
> 
> Points: 80
> Visa lodged: 24-Sep-2018 (without medicals)
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software engineer)
> Applied through agent and we are offshore.
> 
> 1. It's been more than 3 months and so far my agent says that CO is not assigned. By when should I expect CO to be assigned?
> 
> 2. Does it make difference if medicals are not done while lodging the application? My agent asked to wait until CO contacts and asks for medicals. Though I feel with this we lose the option of getting a direct grant. Any recommendations?
> 
> 3. With the application lodged on 24-Sep-2018, by when should we expect to get the grant?
> 
> We are a family of 4 (husbant, wife and 2 kids)
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

chopradeepti said:


> Nooooooo. I lodged in Sep with 80 points and still no grant. No CO assigned as well  Could this be as medicals are not uploaded yet?


Your points cease to matter afaik once you lodge your application.

Personally I would avoid a CO contact for more info and do the medicals as others suggested as well


----------



## Ramramram222

outspoken said:


> Congrats,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share information about how to get nursing registration in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a RN in India and I am adding her as my dependent in my application (without claiming points).
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about how can she start a nursing career in Australia. Do we need to do some pre-requisites while we are in India?




Hi mate,

It's not as easy as it seems to get Registered especially for Overseas Nurse in Australia. But it is far more easier than those who come here in student visa. 
If your wife wish to get Registered in Australia, first she needs to contact AHPRA( Nursing bodies). They will assess her degree and all experience claimed. Once her application is finalised, they will advise that some one course need to be done, which is commonly know as IRON program for nurse. This course is roughly for 6 months with some months placement and once she does compete, she will be registered as Nurse in Australia and will be eligible to work. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajaysharma

hi 
i lodge 189 visa Dec 20 with 75 points as a RN. i will be turning 32 yrs old in may,2019. Will this put any impact on my visa application ?? Will my points be reduced or will i be asked to lodge new EOI ?? kindly share your experience as many persons might have faced this issue


----------



## Ajaysharma

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Ajay
> 
> As per my understanding the points are calculated as per the visa lodge date ( infact perhaps till EOI). Once visa is lodged it all remains. So points are not changed,
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Thanks for your feedback bro!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

chopradeepti said:


> Thanks a lot. I am meeting my agent tomorrow. Will plan for medicals soon. Is there a way I could track my application myself instead of asking agent all the time for updates?


You can "import" your application to your own immiaccount to track it:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online

You would need,
"Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant"


----------



## Manusun

Visa lodged on june 13 under 189. Got co contact for USA state PCC n responded back on oct 3rd 2018. 

Still waiting to get the grant..any one who lodged on june or before tat still on same boat like me?

Any way to call and chk abt status? ( portal its still showing further Assesment )

Feeling Frustrated


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Manusun said:


> Visa lodged on june 13 under 189. Got co contact for USA state PCC n responded back on oct 3rd 2018.
> 
> Still waiting to get the grant..any one who lodged on june or before tat still on same boat like me?
> 
> Any way to call and chk abt status? ( portal its still showing further Assesment )
> 
> Feeling Frustrated


Usually 2-4 months after a CO contact folks receive a decision of some sort - plus you're reaching the global processing time limit too, so perhaps it is around the corner.

No harm chucking in an inquiry via the Feedback Form on the DHA website


----------



## Manusun

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged on june 13 under 189. Got co contact for USA state PCC n responded back on oct 3rd 2018.
> 
> Still waiting to get the grant..any one who lodged on june or before tat still on same boat like me?
> 
> Any way to call and chk abt status? ( portal its still showing further Assesment )
> 
> Feeling Frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually 2-4 months after a CO contact folks receive a decision of some sort - plus you're reaching the global processing time limit too, so perhaps it is around the corner.
> 
> No harm chucking in an inquiry via the Feedback Form on the DHA website
Click to expand...

Oh Thank u

Thank u for the postive words.i will try to check in DHA website


----------



## Ismiya

Is there any grant or co contact today ??


----------



## vamsi01986

Ismiya said:


> Is there any grant or co contact today ??


One co contact reported for 18th Oct lodgement

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100

chopradeepti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if someone can assist with the below queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 80
> 
> Visa lodged: 24-Sep-2018 (without medicals)
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software engineer)
> 
> Applied through agent and we are offshore.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's been more than 3 months and so far my agent says that CO is not assigned. By when should I expect CO to be assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Does it make difference if medicals are not done while lodging the application? My agent asked to wait until CO contacts and asks for medicals. Though I feel with this we lose the option of getting a direct grant. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. With the application lodged on 24-Sep-2018, by when should we expect to get the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> We are a family of 4 (husbant, wife and 2 kids)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot




If I were you, I would have contacted all the authorised health check centres and would have taken appointment at the centre with the earliest available slot right away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## essessp

chopradeepti said:


> Nooooooo. I lodged in Sep with 80 points and still no grant. No CO assigned as well  Could this be as medicals are not uploaded yet?


Just wondering how do you or for that matter anyone else know that CO has not been assigned on our application? My understanding is all applications get CO assigned right from first few weeks itself or in less then 60 days. We never receive any communication if a CO has been assigned or not, and that is why people often get direct grant or a CO contact for missing supporting document. We have to understand that Immigration is a well established process and all supporting documents might be going to various checks for the documents which we have provided. While we see just received message in our application, I am sure work is always going on in the background. When CO feels something is missing or needing more supporting documents, they ask us to furnish more/missing documents. Once all checks are done application is finalized. This is why 7 to 8 months is maximum timeline.


----------



## sheikh359

sheikh359 said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Need some guidance. Actually I am about to do the online 189 visa lodgement and a window with required documents comes up before payment. It is mentioned there to attach the documents before payment and if you opt not to attach now then you will need to give reason.
> 
> For my case, wife is pregnant and I haven't done PCC and medicals. But here in the required documents PCC is also requested.
> 
> please guide me what to do in this situation


Any comments on my query?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

essessp said:


> Just wondering how do you or for that matter anyone else know that CO has not been assigned on our application? My understanding is all applications get CO assigned right from first few weeks itself or in less then 60 days. We never receive any communication if a CO has been assigned or not, and that is why people often get direct grant or a CO contact for missing supporting document. We have to understand that Immigration is a well established process and all supporting documents might be going to various checks for the documents which we have provided. While we see just received message in our application, I am sure work is always going on in the background. When CO feels something is missing or needing more supporting documents, they ask us to furnish more/missing documents. Once all checks are done application is finalized. This is why 7 to 8 months is maximum timeline.


Quite true, there is a lot about the visa assessment process that is understandably not made public.

From reading AAT decisions, often lots of verification processes are less well known e.g. travel document / English score reports being sent for facial recognition consistency checking, liaising with overseas consulates / High Commissions for document verification etc. 

In my mind often the CO team may be waiting on colleagues / partners to complete required / needed checks, that may take the bulk of the time. 

Since applications are deemed invalid in a very short time frame, it does suggest some initial screening that takes place quite close to the date an application is lodged.


----------



## sheikh359

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Many congratulations


Hi atifiqbal1985

I would really appreciate if you can provide some input on this

I am about to do the online 189 visa lodgement and a window with required documents comes up before payment. It is mentioned there to attach the documents before payment and if you opt not to attach now then you will need to give reason.

For my case, wife is pregnant and I haven't done PCC and medicals. But here in the required documents PCC is also requested.

please guide me what to do in this situation


----------



## JG

sheikh359 said:


> Hi atifiqbal1985
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can provide some input on this
> 
> I am about to do the online 189 visa lodgement and a window with required documents comes up before payment. It is mentioned there to attach the documents before payment and if you opt not to attach now then you will need to give reason.
> 
> For my case, wife is pregnant and I haven't done PCC and medicals. But here in the required documents PCC is also requested.
> 
> please guide me what to do in this situation


In the reason place you can enter the reason there are no problems.


----------



## JG

Manusun said:


> Visa lodged on june 13 under 189. Got co contact for USA state PCC n responded back on oct 3rd 2018.
> 
> Still waiting to get the grant..any one who lodged on june or before tat still on same boat like me?
> 
> Any way to call and chk abt status? ( portal its still showing further Assesment )
> 
> Feeling Frustrated


We can understand the frustration but all we can do is wait.


----------



## JG

essessp said:


> Just wondering how do you or for that matter anyone else know that CO has not been assigned on our application? My understanding is all applications get CO assigned right from first few weeks itself or in less then 60 days. We never receive any communication if a CO has been assigned or not, and that is why people often get direct grant or a CO contact for missing supporting document. We have to understand that Immigration is a well established process and all supporting documents might be going to various checks for the documents which we have provided. While we see just received message in our application, I am sure work is always going on in the background. When CO feels something is missing or needing more supporting documents, they ask us to furnish more/missing documents. Once all checks are done application is finalized. This is why 7 to 8 months is maximum timeline.


Yeah.


----------



## Goki

Hello Friends , 

I would need an advise on proceeding further . It has been 274 days since we have lodged the application and we have got a immi commencement mail on August 15th . We have been waiting till then and there is no update . We have tried calling the DHA multiple times and we have got a standard reply . Even though now the processing times are 7 to 8 months , they are not agreeing to drop a note to CO . we have crossed 9 months now . will any feedback / Complaints in the DHA online forum help ? Or how should i proceed . Any help or information would be much appreciated . Thanks in advance


----------



## Ptashant

Manusun said:


> Visa lodged on june 13 under 189. Got co contact for USA state PCC n responded back on oct 3rd 2018.
> 
> Still waiting to get the grant..any one who lodged on june or before tat still on same boat like me?
> 
> Any way to call and chk abt status? ( portal its still showing further Assesment )
> 
> Feeling Frustrated


Same boat..
Lodged 27 Jun
Co contact 15 Oct 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ptashant said:


> Same boat..
> Lodged 27 Jun
> Co contact 15 Oct
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Hold on your time might be soon...


----------



## dhruvmisra

josygeorge000 said:


> Hold on your time might be soon...




Same here

Lodged on 25th June
No CO contact till now
No Grant as well..

This wait is getting longer and longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

Goki said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> I would need an advise on proceeding further . It has been 274 days since we have lodged the application and we have got a immi commencement mail on August 15th . We have been waiting till then and there is no update . We have tried calling the DHA multiple times and we have got a standard reply . Even though now the processing times are 7 to 8 months , they are not agreeing to drop a note to CO . we have crossed 9 months now . will any feedback / Complaints in the DHA online forum help ? Or how should i proceed . Any help or information would be much appreciated . Thanks in advance


Hi Goki, I would call again and politely request that they pass a message on to your CO as it has now passed the estimated processing time. I know quite a few with Immi Commencement in September got grants in December but each is individual so no way of knowing. Hopefully you’re visa is just around the corner! We also got immi commence and waiting, it’s frustrating having no idea when it may come especially reading wait times like yours!


----------



## vamsi01986

dhruvmisra said:


> Same here
> 
> Lodged on 25th June
> No CO contact till now
> No Grant as well..
> 
> This wait is getting longer and longer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi dhruv did you apply through an agent or by yourself

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruvmisra

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi dhruv did you apply through an agent or by yourself
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




By myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

dhruvmisra said:


> By myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just trying to understand. You have dependants? And for how many companies your claimed points? Also partner points? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

vamsi01986 said:


> dhruvmisra said:
> 
> 
> 
> By myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to understand. You have dependants? And for how many companies your claimed points? Also partner points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It’s irrelevant whether you claimed alone or with dependants it’s purely random! There are those who get a direct grant, then those who get CO contact due to missing information or medicals etc needing done typically adding 3-6 months post CO contact for grant. Then there’s Immi commence email group who can wait for who knows how long for grant (again this is random) then another unlucky bunch who seem to just be forgotten about with no contact. The positive news is we will all get our grant eventually, none of us have a crystal ball it’s extremely frustrating but everything happens for a reason and when it’s meant to happen it will 🙂


----------



## dhruvmisra

vamsi01986 said:


> Just trying to understand. You have dependants? And for how many companies your claimed points? Also partner points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




I have one dependent, my wife, claimed points for 2 companies and no I have not claimed partner points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruvmisra

Vab18 said:


> It’s irrelevant whether you claimed alone or with dependants it’s purely random! There are those who get a direct grant, then those who get CO contact due to missing information or medicals etc needing done typically adding 3-6 months post CO contact for grant. Then there’s Immi commence email group who can wait for who knows how long for grant (again this is random) then another unlucky bunch who seem to just be forgotten about with no contact. The positive news is we will all get our grant eventually, none of us have a crystal ball it’s extremely frustrating but everything happens for a reason and when it’s meant to happen it will 🙂




Absolutely correct...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Vab18 said:


> It’s irrelevant whether you claimed alone or with dependants it’s purely random! There are those who get a direct grant, then those who get CO contact due to missing information or medicals etc needing done typically adding 3-6 months post CO contact for grant. Then there’s Immi commence email group who can wait for who knows how long for grant (again this is random) then another unlucky bunch who seem to just be forgotten about with no contact. The positive news is we will all get our grant eventually, none of us have a crystal ball it’s extremely frustrating but everything happens for a reason and when it’s meant to happen it will 🙂


Thanks for clarifying  . I didn't know this about claiming alone vs partner points 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Looking at the immitracker it seems they haven't started giving grants to Accountants (October lodgements) yet 


:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Gary P

*Telecom EOI Chance*

Hi there,

Can anyone tell, When can I expect my invitation for Telecommunication Engineer 263311 on 70 points. Submitted EOI today : 07/01/2019.

Thanks in advance.
Gary


----------



## sourav.mukherj

I was in Australia for work visa (457) for four times from 2008. I have submitted my EOI with 75 points and got invited on 11 Sept and lodged 189 visa on 20th Sept. At the time of my invitation my Australia experience was 5 years 1 month and 3 days. And rest of last 10 years was having overseas experience (India, UK). In ACS and for the invitation, I had put my Australia experience start and end date for each of the tenure based on immigration details from passport. Today I found that in two occasions the dates were incorrect (I found it from the Australian tax document PAYG for the corresponding years). Once instead of start date as 22/11/2009, I put 21/11/2009 and instead of experience end date as 09/06/2014, I have put 10/06/2014. These essentially added two days to my Australia experience. Although, these two days has not impacted my overall points and invitation, should I intimate the CO through 1022? My agent is telling that it is not needed as it will not impacting anything. Regards


----------



## JG

Gary P said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone tell, When can I expect my invitation for Telecommunication Engineer 263311 on 70 points. Submitted EOI today : 07/01/2019.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Gary


Looks like it may take some 3 or 4 more months if lucky to get an invite with 70 now..


----------



## Usha Balla

Hi,

Request your advice on the below:
My husband is currently on 457visa in Australia. Our PR is still getting processed. Can I apply for a dependent visa now?
Will there be any impact on my PR application?


----------



## JG

Usha Balla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Request your advice on the below:
> My husband is currently on 457visa in Australia. Our PR is still getting processed. Can I apply for a dependent visa now?
> Will there be any impact on my PR application?


why do u apply for partner visa of pr is applied ???If you have applied for PR you must be very close within one or two months from your grant so wait for that..


----------



## Manusun

Vab18 said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends ,
> 
> I would need an advise on proceeding further . It has been 274 days since we have lodged the application and we have got a immi commencement mail on August 15th . We have been waiting till then and there is no update . We have tried calling the DHA multiple times and we have got a standard reply . Even though now the processing times are 7 to 8 months , they are not agreeing to drop a note to CO . we have crossed 9 months now . will any feedback / Complaints in the DHA online forum help ? Or how should i proceed . Any help or information would be much appreciated . Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goki, I would call again and politely request that they pass a message on to your CO as it has now passed the estimated processing time. I know quite a few with Immi Commencement in September got grants in December but each is individual so no way of knowing. Hopefully you’re visa is just around the corner! We also got immi commence and waiting, it’s frustrating having no idea when it may come especially reading wait times like yours!
Click to expand...


Whats the contact details for DHA?


----------



## $andeep

*CO contact*

Have received CO contact for following:

Time lapse and appearance change in child passport holders

Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained
when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely
to have occurred over the five year period. As this is the case for <>, please provide
a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is
not the child’s relative:

· the declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented
for their medical examination (501) is the same as the child photographed in the
passport and
· the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.

Action taken : Consolidated all photos from birth till date (5 photos per year) along with STAT decl. Doc sent to CO.


----------



## accountant0618

What is a commencement email? Does every applicant get that first, regardless of direct grant/CO contact? Is that the next thing I should keep an eye for? Sorry bit clueless what to expect next.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saif

accountant0618 said:


> What is a commencement email? Does every applicant get that first, regardless of direct grant/CO contact? Is that the next thing I should keep an eye for? Sorry bit clueless what to expect next.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Not really, this is the last thing that you should pray for. It happens with random applicants where the application goes for further validation of docs provided. Hope for a direct grant mate.


----------



## erakash2003

*Yellow Flag*

Hello Everyone!

I have a query related to the medical test required. 

In my application summary page, I have two applications. 
1. Skilled Migration
2. Health

If I click on the "view details" tab under "Skilled Migration", I see health assessment link on the left side. Further, I click on "Health Assessment", it shows Examination required.

However, if go back to the application summary page, and click on "view details" under the "Health application", it shows "Health clearance provided – no action required".

Does any one know about this conflicting information?


I have done my medical test. Once I received the invite, I created the immi account. After this, I initiated the health assessment to generate the HAP IDs. Once medical was done, I created the "Skilled Migration" application and selected "yes" when it asked "if candidate has done medical test" and provided the HAP ID. 


Regards,
Akash


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys ,

Is there anyone in this forum who has applied for 261313 in Oct end last year or nov and got a grant ?

Regards


----------



## yopik

erakash2003 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have a query related to the medical test required.
> 
> In my application summary page, I have two applications.
> 1. Skilled Migration
> 2. Health
> 
> If I click on the "view details" tab under "Skilled Migration", I see health assessment link on the left side. Further, I click on "Health Assessment", it shows Examination required.
> 
> However, if go back to the application summary page, and click on "view details" under the "Health application", it shows "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> Does any one know about this conflicting information?
> 
> 
> I have done my medical test. Once I received the invite, I created the immi account. After this, I initiated the health assessment to generate the HAP IDs. Once medical was done, I created the "Skilled Migration" application and selected "yes" when it asked "if candidate has done medical test" and provided the HAP ID.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Akash


What is written under health assessment is it "submitted"?

Not same at all but I had a similar issue , a couple of months ago my health assessment has dissapeared under 189 application although it was still visible under health application. I waited 1.5 months nothing changed, then contacted with technical support and they fixed it in one day 

So, do not wait and contact with technical team.

Cheers,


----------



## sahilchaudhary

The age points will be calculated up until the date of invitation.
Post that it doesn't matter I believe.
So don't worry, also May is too far, you will probably get your PR before May 2019.

Cheers


Ajaysharma said:


> hi
> i lodge 189 visa Dec 20 with 75 points as a RN. i will be turning 32 yrs old in may,2019. Will this put any impact on my visa application ?? Will my points be reduced or will i be asked to lodge new EOI ?? kindly share your experience as many persons might have faced this issue


----------



## Oren29

*Spouse Points*

The 5 points for Spouse skills - do we need to get an assessment done for her as well?

Also can we claim the points even if the spouse is having a different occupation?


----------



## alegor

Oren29 said:


> The 5 points for Spouse skills - do we need to get an assessment done for her as well?
> 
> Also can we claim the points even if the spouse is having a different occupation?



Yes, if you are claiming 5 points for partner skills then you need to get assessment done for your spouse too.

The below 3 points should be met,

- Must be on the same occupation list
- Positive skills assessment
- At-least competent English


----------



## snirav89

Goki said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> 
> 
> I would need an advise on proceeding further . It has been 274 days since we have lodged the application and we have got a immi commencement mail on August 15th . We have been waiting till then and there is no update . We have tried calling the DHA multiple times and we have got a standard reply . Even though now the processing times are 7 to 8 months , they are not agreeing to drop a note to CO . we have crossed 9 months now . will any feedback / Complaints in the DHA online forum help ? Or how should i proceed . Any help or information would be much appreciated . Thanks in advance




Hi Goki 
I m still waiting..
Lodge in 08/02/2018
Immi Ass. comm. mail received on 09/07/2018
Still Waiting........
Try to calling DHA so many times but there’s no result..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erakash2003

yopik said:


> What is written under health assessment is it "submitted"?
> 
> Not same at all but I had a similar issue , a couple of months ago my health assessment has dissapeared under 189 application although it was still visible under health application. I waited 1.5 months nothing changed, then contacted with technical support and they fixed it in one day
> 
> So, do not wait and contact with technical team.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the response.
What is written under health assessment is it "submitted"?
Yes, it is written submitted.

Can you please share the contact of technical team.

Regards,
Akash


----------



## chopradeepti

shahid15 said:


> If its 189, I think you could go ahead with the medicals instead of doing so after being requested by the CO. Your case might not have been assigned as no request for medicals is made yet. If I were you, I would do the medicals ASAP and update the same to my application (inform your agent about this and get a confirmation from him).


I imported my application into immi account today and found out that medicals were requested on 20th Dec. My agent has still not informed me about it yet and I will raise this concern in our meeting tomorrow. Also, the immi account shows that on 20th Dec there was request for more information. It says to provide payslips/reference letter for a certain period. I had already provided the same earlier. Not sure what else is needed. Can someone advise who had been in similar situation.

TIA


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

chopradeepti said:


> I imported my application into immi account today and found out that medicals were requested on 20th Dec. My agent has still not informed me about it yet and I will raise this concern in our meeting tomorrow. Also, the immi account shows that on 20th Dec there was request for more information. It says to provide payslips/reference letter for a certain period. I had already provided the same earlier. Not sure what else is needed. Can someone advise who had been in similar situation.
> 
> TIA


Is your agent a MARA agent? That is just a sign of basic certification not necessarily a sign of overall competence - just in case you lose confidence in your agent.

Perhaps they were already on Christmas leave.

Usually you have 28 days to respond, so I would use the HAP IDs generated by the CO to begin the process to book a medical appointment for all applicants, and collate the payslips / reference letter for the period asked.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Goki said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> I would need an advise on proceeding further . It has been 274 days since we have lodged the application and we have got a immi commencement mail on August 15th . We have been waiting till then and there is no update . We have tried calling the DHA multiple times and we have got a standard reply . Even though now the processing times are 7 to 8 months , they are not agreeing to drop a note to CO . we have crossed 9 months now . will any feedback / Complaints in the DHA online forum help ? Or how should i proceed . Any help or information would be much appreciated . Thanks in advance


I would definitely drop a feedback note via the DHA website - state how your family plans are on hold as you trusted the global processing times as a reliable published indicator.

Be courteous but truthful - might work as it has for others


----------



## kryptor21

josygeorge000 said:


> In the reason place you can enter the reason there are no problems.





souvlaki said:


> VISA GRANTED! lane:
> 
> Visa lodged: 11/09/2018
> Visa Grant: 05/01/2019
> Occupation: Engineering Technologist - 233914


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

josygeorge000 said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Request your advice on the below:
> My husband is currently on 457visa in Australia. Our PR is still getting processed. Can I apply for a dependent visa now?
> Will there be any impact on my PR application?
> 
> 
> 
> why do u apply for partner visa of pr is applied ???If you have applied for PR you must be very close within one or two months from your grant so wait for that..
Click to expand...

Hi
Thanks for responding. 

1. PR is taking too long.
2. I can get dependent visa in a short time. 
3. We are mainly worried about kid's school


----------



## Goki

Usha Balla said:


> Hi
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> 1. PR is taking too long.
> 2. I can get dependent visa in a short time.
> 3. We are mainly worried about kid's school


Hi Usha , 

I was also in a same situation as yours .we were waiting for a 189 invite and since it was taking too long i had applied for dependent visa . However the processing time shown at that point of time was 15 months for dependent visa . luckily / unluckily we got our invite for PR the next month . So we applied for PR and revoked the Dependent application. Now i am waiting for PR for past 9 months . I regret revoking the Dependent application now . 

The only issue is the most recent visa will override the existing visa . That was the reason we revoked dependent visa , thinking PR might some soon .
this was my experience . Please do a double check and plan accordingly .


----------



## RustedGold

203 days and counting


----------



## bssanthosh47

RustedGold said:


> 203 days and counting


ANZSCO code and timeline ?


----------



## RustedGold

bssanthosh47 said:


> ANZSCO code and timeline ?


Updated my signature


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

RustedGold said:


> Updated my signature


Usually peeps seem to hear back 2-4 months after a CO contact - given the Dec-Jan shutdown/slowdown hopefully you'll be picked up soon!

What was the CO contact for?


----------



## RustedGold

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Usually peeps seem to hear back 2-4 months after a CO contact - given the Dec-Jan shutdown/slowdown hopefully you'll be picked up soon!
> 
> What was the CO contact for?


My sons documents, which i already updated in the portal. Seems as if they missed it for some reason


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

RustedGold said:


> My sons documents, which i already updated in the portal. Seems as if they missed it for some reason


Not the first time that has happened, speculation is that it could be the file was corrupted when uploaded if not overlooked.

You're nearing the global processing time benchmarks so hopefully a decision is around the corner


----------



## Jammy22

*Its a Grant*

Hi All,:kiss:

With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
It is a Direct Grant.
We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.

Below are the few pointers :

Offshore Applicant
ANZSCO : 261312
Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
Points - 75
Age -30
English -20
Education -15
Partner point - 5
Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
IED - Before Medical Expiry

Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Looks like 189 is still rolling through at a 2.5-3 month pace for decision ready applications!

All the best


----------



## Ismiya

Congratulations!!


Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT 🙂 - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


----------



## vamsi01986

congratulations 


Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,:kiss:
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> 
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> 
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> 
> Points - 75
> 
> Age -30
> 
> English -20
> 
> Education -15
> 
> Partner point - 5
> 
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> 
> GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
> 
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


Congratulations 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> 
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> 
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> 
> Points - 75
> 
> Age -30
> 
> English -20
> 
> Education -15
> 
> Partner point - 5
> 
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> 
> GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
> 
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.




Congratulations...Me and my husband lodged on 19th oct almost same points as yours, Yesterday was his birthday we were hoping looking at the trend we might get the grant but we weren’t so lucky. Now waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT 🙂 - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


MAny congratulations 🎊 

We applied on 28 October. Hope we get the grant soon


----------



## kEtraG

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,:kiss:
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


Congrats! I have lodged application similar to yours on 20 OCT 2018. Can you please tell if you had to upload PCC for any country other than your home country. Also, when did you receive grant, preferably as per AEDT? Thanks!


----------



## Rupi2cool

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT 🙂 - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


Congratulations!!! What time you received the golden mail? Don't want to refresh immi account again and again..


----------



## 13akber

Rupi2cool said:


> Jammy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT 🙂 - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! What time you received the golden mail? Don't want to refresh immi account again and again..
Click to expand...

Congrats bro
Whts IED?


----------



## JG

Usha Balla said:


> Hi
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> 1. PR is taking too long.
> 2. I can get dependent visa in a short time.
> 3. We are mainly worried about kid's school


In that case wait for the PR to approve. If you apple partner visa results are money lose. and it may override the PR if issued later.


----------



## kEtraG

13akber said:


> Congrats bro
> Whts IED?



Initial Entry Date. Given out to Offshore applicants before which they have to make one entry. Mostly IED is set before your medicals and PCC expiry.


----------



## nitin2611

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> 
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> 
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> 
> Points - 75
> 
> Age -30
> 
> English -20
> 
> Education -15
> 
> Partner point - 5
> 
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> 
> GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
> 
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.




Many congratulations....A new beginning for the new year


----------



## kEtraG

Guys, till what time can we expect any CO contact or Grant notification?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kEtraG said:


> Guys, till what time can we expect any CO contact or Grant notification?


There doesn't appear to be a noticeable time / time range mate.


----------



## kEtraG

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There doesn't appear to be a noticeable time / time range mate.


Then there is no end to the misery of refreshing and rechecking the status of immiaccount.


----------



## JG

kEtraG said:


> Then there is no end to the misery of refreshing and rechecking the status of immiaccount.


It is a luck based game. Some people from Aug also did not get a CO or grant till now so October people can wait and see like me and you. 

All we can do is do something else.


----------



## gauraveca

*Reference Letter Updated*

Hi Guys

I lodged my application back in Oct 2018. My current employer's HR who gave me the RnR letter left the organization. Her contact details were mentioned in the letter which is not available now since she relocated to the US.

I can get an updated reference letter from the new HR with her details. Should I upload the new doc as is or I should upload it along with Form 1022 (change in circumstances). 

Also, does uploading the documents now, have an impact on my case considering Oct filed cases are being granted now? What do you guys suggest?


----------



## k2rulz

Hi Guys,

I have a small query. I applied for 189 in November and claimed partner points owing to her employment and PTE score. Now, she has resigned from the current company and it would take about 2 months to be released from the current employer. Do I need to update anything on my application? Please suggest

Regards


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yopik

erakash2003 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> What is written under health assessment is it "submitted"?
> Yes, it is written submitted.
> 
> Can you please share the contact of technical team.
> 
> Regards,
> Akash


I used this form. Do not forget to give the reference number of health application and HAP IDs. in the explanation

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...line-forms/immiaccount-technical-support-form

Cheers,


----------



## raudichy

Anybody with 5 companies and reference letter for 2 of them.Do we know how much time it may take CO to verify employment reference.I know this is very unpredictable, just incase someone has been granted with that number of companies.


----------



## vamsi01986

kEtraG said:


> Then there is no end to the misery of refreshing and rechecking the status of immiaccount.


Hi, may be this will help you.
I was told by my friend who received his grant, that we receive 2 emails at a time. One for Grant ND another for EOI Cease.
The immi account gets updated late. So I guess if your Gmail is tagged then you need not login to immi account frequently. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yopik

raudichy said:


> Anybody with 5 companies and reference letter for 2 of them.Do we know how much time it may take CO to verify employment reference.I know this is very unpredictable, just incase someone has been granted with that number of companies.


There is someone who has not been granted with these number of companies :wave:

I and my husband claimed 5 companies (actually last two were different country brances of same company). 

If you get a clue about this please let me know, because i really wondering if claiming too many companies is the reason for delay :confused2:


----------



## AdhishP

*2613 group*

Hi Experts and friends,

I have one doubt, regarding the cutoff of ANZSCO 2613.
Since there are multiple codes under 2613 i:e 261311, 261312, 261313 i just want to know that do they have different cutoff for each and how they identify how many %of 261312 , 261313 will be selected. Is it possible 261313 will have a cutoff for 70 and 261312 will have a cutoff for 75. Or they just selected the number of application lets say 500 without considering weather its 261312 or 261313 or 261311.

Thanks in advance.
Adhish
Points:70


----------



## gauraveca

I do think no. of companies and other factors such as multiple PCC's, spouse points etc. affects the processing timelines. Simpler cases, less work for the CO and faster grants. 



yopik said:


> There is someone who has not been granted with these number of companies :wave:
> 
> I and my husband claimed 5 companies (actually last two were different country brances of same company).
> 
> If you get a clue about this please let me know, because i really wondering if claiming too many companies is the reason for delay :confused2:


----------



## yopik

gauraveca said:


> I do think no. of companies and other factors such as multiple PCC's, spouse points etc. affects the processing timelines. Simpler cases, less work for the CO and faster grants.


Yes, most probably you are right.
But, it has been almost 6 months and it is becoming more and more frustrating...
No CO contact or IACM (for sure I prefer this silence to IACM :bowl...

Whatever, i am about to receive a CO contact since medical is expiring in a month...


----------



## Saif

Goki said:


> Hi Usha ,
> 
> I was also in a same situation as yours .we were waiting for a 189 invite and since it was taking too long i had applied for dependent visa . However the processing time shown at that point of time was 15 months for dependent visa . luckily / unluckily we got our invite for PR the next month . So we applied for PR and revoked the Dependent application. Now i am waiting for PR for past 9 months . I regret revoking the Dependent application now .
> 
> The only issue is the most recent visa will override the existing visa . That was the reason we revoked dependent visa , thinking PR might some soon .
> this was my experience . Please do a double check and plan accordingly .


Hi Usha and Goki,

I trust you are well.
Since you guys are planning the move with kids, I want to clarify about the schooling thing down-under, I read they begin their session in Jan and us in April here in India, so does that mean my kids will have to lose a year anyway? Will they get admission in the same or a higher class the next year. For instance my daughter is in Std/class 5 going 6 in April...
Another doubt is, now when the session is about to end and I am hopeful for a grant soon, I was wondering if I should pay the school fee for the coming session or save the money (which is a lot here in Delhi) if we have to go there by the end of 2019 which we are planning for.
Any heads up and experience shall help.

Thanks,
Saif


----------



## kEtraG

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi, may be this will help you.
> I was told by my friend who received his grant, that we receive 2 emails at a time. One for Grant ND another for EOI Cease.
> The immi account gets updated late. So I guess if your Gmail is tagged then you need not login to immi account frequently.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, my agent's email is present there, but how long does it take for immi account to update? I am actually bit relieved with this new info, Vamsi. Thanks!


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Usha ,
> 
> I was also in a same situation as yours .we were waiting for a 189 invite and since it was taking too long i had applied for dependent visa . However the processing time shown at that point of time was 15 months for dependent visa . luckily / unluckily we got our invite for PR the next month . So we applied for PR and revoked the Dependent application. Now i am waiting for PR for past 9 months . I regret revoking the Dependent application now .
> 
> The only issue is the most recent visa will override the existing visa . That was the reason we revoked dependent visa , thinking PR might some soon .
> this was my experience . Please do a double check and plan accordingly .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Usha and Goki,
> 
> I trust you are well.
> Since you guys are planning the move with kids, I want to clarify about the schooling thing down-under, I read they begin their session in Jan and us in April here in India, so does that mean my kids will have to lose a year anyway? Will they get admission in the same or a higher class the next year. For instance my daughter is in Std/class 5 going 6 in April...
> Another doubt is, now when the session is about to end and I am hopeful for a grant soon, I was wondering if I should pay the school fee for the coming session or save the money (which is a lot here in Delhi) if we have to go there by the end of 2019 which we are planning for.
> Any heads up and experience shall help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saif
Click to expand...


Hi Saif,

Since my husband is in Melbourne and I have many family friends with kids there, I did collect some information. 
First you need to select the suburb in which you are planning to stay. 
Each suburb has a private school, one govt school and a catholic school. 
Yes, the school year is from Feb to Dec. It is divided into 4 semisters. I understand as per rule the schools should provide admission to children holding valid PR/visa.
The admission can also happen in second or third semisters also depending on the school. 
They won't accept children in last semester. 
I had personally mailed few schools(got their mail ID's from net) the requirement was visa id and vaccination card. 
I am planning to let my kid finish his school year in March and then move there for second semester. Anyways for his age he will be repeating the same standard there. 
We will only get to know all information once we settle or have a visa id in hand. Else schools are also not responding to emails.


----------



## vamsi01986

This was an observation of a friend back in 2017.
Back then it took an hour i guess. But everything changes with time.So we never know until that golden moment 


kEtraG said:


> Unfortunately, my agent's email is present there, but how long does it take for immi account to update? I am actually bit relieved with this new info, Vamsi. Thanks!


----------



## vamsi01986

75 is a better score to get an invite.


AdhishP said:


> Hi Experts and friends,
> 
> I have one doubt, regarding the cutoff of ANZSCO 2613.
> Since there are multiple codes under 2613 i:e 261311, 261312, 261313 i just want to know that do they have different cutoff for each and how they identify how many %of 261312 , 261313 will be selected. Is it possible 261313 will have a cutoff for 70 and 261312 will have a cutoff for 75. Or they just selected the number of application lets say 500 without considering weather its 261312 or 261313 or 261311.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Adhish
> Points:70


----------



## bssanthosh47

kEtraG said:


> Unfortunately, my agent's email is present there, but how long does it take for immi account to update? I am actually bit relieved with this new info, Vamsi. Thanks!


my refresh keys have worn out lol


----------



## essessp

Usha Balla said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> Since my husband is in Melbourne and I have many family friends with kids there, I did collect some information.
> First you need to select the suburb in which you are planning to stay.
> Each suburb has a private school, one govt school and a catholic school.
> Yes, the school year is from Feb to Dec. It is divided into 4 semisters. I understand as per rule the schools should provide admission to children holding valid PR/visa.
> The admission can also happen in second or third semisters also depending on the school.
> They won't accept children in last semester.
> I had personally mailed few schools(got their mail ID's from net) the requirement was visa id and vaccination card.
> I am planning to let my kid finish his school year in March and then move there for second semester. Anyways for his age he will be repeating the same standard there.
> We will only get to know all information once we settle or have a visa id in hand. Else schools are also not responding to emails.


Also, If your Kid is in Class 1 and is of age 6 at the time of admission he will go to Year-1 in Australia. e;g My Kids Birthday is in May and he is in Class 1 in India, but will go to Class 2 in India in April. But, If I try to get him admitted to Australian School before May-2019, he will have to go to Year-1, and If I get him admitted him after May-2019, He will go to year-2 in Australia(Age at the time of admission).

Note: We cannot keep Kids at home just like that for the sake of jumping/aligning to right class as per birthday. If we are there and have Kid of school age, he/she has to go to school for sure ASAP.


----------



## Usha Balla

essessp said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saif,
> 
> Since my husband is in Melbourne and I have many family friends with kids there, I did collect some information.
> First you need to select the suburb in which you are planning to stay.
> Each suburb has a private school, one govt school and a catholic school.
> Yes, the school year is from Feb to Dec. It is divided into 4 semisters. I understand as per rule the schools should provide admission to children holding valid PR/visa.
> The admission can also happen in second or third semisters also depending on the school.
> They won't accept children in last semester.
> I had personally mailed few schools(got their mail ID's from net) the requirement was visa id and vaccination card.
> I am planning to let my kid finish his school year in March and then move there for second semester. Anyways for his age he will be repeating the same standard there.
> We will only get to know all information once we settle or have a visa id in hand. Else schools are also not responding to emails.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, If your Kid is in Class 1 and is of age 6 at the time of admission he will go to Year-1 in Australia. e;g My Kids Birthday is in May and he is in Class 1 in India, but will go to Class 2 in India in April. But, If I try to get him admitted to Australian School before May-2019, he will have to go to Year-1, and If I get him admitted him after May-2019, He will go to year-2 in Australia(Age at the time of admission).
> 
> Note: We cannot keep Kids at home just like that for the sake of jumping/aligning to right class as per birthday. If we are there and have Kid of school age, he/she has to go to school for sure ASAP.
Click to expand...

I know! Keeping kids at home is more nightmarish than the entire PR process.


----------



## Jammy22

Shenali12 said:


> Congratulations...Me and my husband lodged on 19th oct almost same points as yours, Yesterday was his birthday we were hoping looking at the trend we might get the grant but we weren’t so lucky. Now waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Shenali,

Hope you have submitted the best possible documents. You should get it within a week or so. My prediction


----------



## Jammy22

kEtraG said:


> Congrats! I have lodged application similar to yours on 20 OCT 2018. Can you please tell if you had to upload PCC for any country other than your home country. Also, when did you receive grant, preferably as per AEDT? Thanks!


Thank KetraG.

if you had to upload PCC for any country other than your home country
No

I have got my grant by 1300 Hrs AEDT.


----------



## Jammy22

Rupi2cool said:


> Congratulations!!! What time you received the golden mail? Don't want to refresh immi account again and again..


Hi Rupi2cool,

mine was at 1300 AEDT, however, dont think there is any specific time.

Start enjoying this time mate, stop refreshing the immi account. This mail can never miss your eyes anyways,


----------



## Jammy22

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I lodged my application back in Oct 2018. My current employer's HR who gave me the RnR letter left the organization. Her contact details were mentioned in the letter which is not available now since she relocated to the US.
> 
> I can get an updated reference letter from the new HR with her details. Should I upload the new doc as is or I should upload it along with Form 1022 (change in circumstances).
> 
> Also, does uploading the documents now, have an impact on my case considering Oct filed cases are being granted now? What do you guys suggest?


Does the RnR has your company contact? A board line or something?

If it has company contact details, you need not to worry as any one from HR can confirm that the document is valid and issued to issued.

For me, it does not qualifies as a case for filing 1022.

Uploading the documents does not impact in grant - if the document being uploaded in of prime importance.

However, filing 1022 will surely impact if your case is already in progress.

Relax.


----------



## priyaChhabra

*Congratulations*



Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,:kiss:
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


Many Congrats... Lets pray I also get this golden email and status soon... getting anxious as days are passing by ..:spy:


----------



## manusaavi

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT 🙂 - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.


Congrates a lot...have you applied with kids?


----------



## accountant0618

saifsd said:


> Not really, this is the last thing that you should pray for. It happens with random applicants where the application goes for further validation of docs provided. Hope for a direct grant mate.



So the scenarios that can happen are: 1. Direct Grant; 2. CO Contact and 3. Commencement email?


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> Since my husband is in Melbourne and I have many family friends with kids there, I did collect some information.
> First you need to select the suburb in which you are planning to stay.
> Each suburb has a private school, one govt school and a catholic school.
> Yes, the school year is from Feb to Dec. It is divided into 4 semisters. I understand as per rule the schools should provide admission to children holding valid PR/visa.
> The admission can also happen in second or third semisters also depending on the school.
> They won't accept children in last semester.
> I had personally mailed few schools(got their mail ID's from net) the requirement was visa id and vaccination card.
> I am planning to let my kid finish his school year in March and then move there for second semester. Anyways for his age he will be repeating the same standard there.
> We will only get to know all information once we settle or have a visa id in hand. Else schools are also not responding to emails.


So they take kids in 2nd and 3rd Sem, that is some information, thanks! Any difference between the govt, private, catholic school? I know private has a higher fee, what about govt and catholic?


----------



## Saif

essessp said:


> Also, If your Kid is in Class 1 and is of age 6 at the time of admission he will go to Year-1 in Australia. e;g My Kids Birthday is in May and he is in Class 1 in India, but will go to Class 2 in India in April. But, If I try to get him admitted to Australian School before May-2019, he will have to go to Year-1, and If I get him admitted him after May-2019, He will go to year-2 in Australia(Age at the time of admission).
> 
> Note: We cannot keep Kids at home just like that for the sake of jumping/aligning to right class as per birthday. If we are there and have Kid of school age, he/she has to go to school for sure ASAP.


O yeah, exactly! We shouldn't keep them back for something which is not fixed thus far. So they'll go to school until we move knowing that they do admit students mid session and that age is a criterion, it makes me breathe better. So, my daughters' birthday falls in Oct and Dec resp which is also a good thing in a way...thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saif,
> 
> Since my husband is in Melbourne and I have many family friends with kids there, I did collect some information.
> First you need to select the suburb in which you are planning to stay.
> Each suburb has a private school, one govt school and a catholic school.
> Yes, the school year is from Feb to Dec. It is divided into 4 semisters. I understand as per rule the schools should provide admission to children holding valid PR/visa.
> The admission can also happen in second or third semisters also depending on the school.
> They won't accept children in last semester.
> I had personally mailed few schools(got their mail ID's from net) the requirement was visa id and vaccination card.
> I am planning to let my kid finish his school year in March and then move there for second semester. Anyways for his age he will be repeating the same standard there.
> We will only get to know all information once we settle or have a visa id in hand. Else schools are also not responding to emails.
> 
> 
> 
> So they take kids in 2nd and 3rd Sem, that is some information, thanks! Any difference between the govt, private, catholic school? I know private has a higher fee, what about govt and catholic?
Click to expand...

The syllabus/curriculum for all three is same. I had seen a few school personally. 
Only for catholic schools the first preference is for catholic kids. Apart from that all schools follow the same pattern. Regarding lunch, books, do’s and don’t are all available in the below list:
https://www.australia.gov.au/about-australia/special-dates-and-events/school-term-dates
You can see the school names and search for their sites for more info.


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> The syllabus/curriculum for all three is same. I had seen a few school personally.
> Only for catholic schools the first preference is for catholic kids. Apart from that all schools follow the same pattern. Regarding lunch, books, do’s and don’t are all available in the below list:
> https://www.australia.gov.au/about-australia/special-dates-and-events/school-term-dates
> You can see the school names and search for their sites for more info.


Cant thank you enough for the information...best of luck for your grant!


----------



## JG

Looks like a dry day today...


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like a dry day today...


Yeah 😞 I think I saw a healthy grant count somewhere around 14-15th Dec ..from then it's just a downfall 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## raudichy

yopik said:


> There is someone who has not been granted with these number of companies :wave:
> 
> I and my husband claimed 5 companies (actually last two were different country brances of same company).
> 
> If you get a clue about this please let me know, because i really wondering if claiming too many companies is the reason for delay :confused2:


I am seriously considering focussing on alternate future cz one can't keep chasing this when this is going to take its own sweet time...better to apply myself somewhere else...was refreshing status like crazy


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like a dry day today...




I feel most of the people would have resumed back to work from this week and start working on the files. So I believe from next week we can see decent grant numbers since the invite numbers are over 4000 each for October and November.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yopik

raudichy said:


> I am seriously considering focussing on alternate future cz one can't keep chasing this when this is going to take its own sweet time...better to apply myself somewhere else...was refreshing status like crazy


I am trying to give up this bad habit as well.. I am open for new hobby recommendations :frog:


----------



## Usha Balla

yopik said:


> raudichy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering focussing on alternate future cz one can't keep chasing this when this is going to take its own sweet time...better to apply myself somewhere else...was refreshing status like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to give up this bad habit as well.. I am open for new hobby recommendations
Click to expand...

Do some certifications!


----------



## arvindjoshi

yopik said:


> I am trying to give up this bad habit as well.. I am open for new hobby recommendations :frog:


Plan for a marathon. I have started preparing for the Marathon run for 3-March.


----------



## yopik

arvindjoshi said:


> Plan for a marathon. I have started preparing for the Marathon run for 3-March.


ahahaha! I wish i had started at the beginning of PR journey. I bet I would be the champion!



Usha Balla said:


> Do some certifications!


Good idea! 


Actually I am researching about chartership (CPEng) of Engineers Australia. 
But not sure if it really helps to find a good job, and also could not understand clearly the process..

Is there any thread in the forum that I can get info about this?


----------



## Jammy22

manusaavi said:


> Congrates a lot...have you applied with kids?


Hi Manusaavi, 
My application has no kids - only 2 MoFU.


----------



## YesJ

Jan may bring faster processing times for approval


----------



## manusaavi

Hi friends ,

I am trying to understand the process here . My immi account has the application status as received and I had submitted it on 03 nov . So there are three statuses in immi account 

1) Recieved - After submitting the application.
2) Assessment in Progress - After CO is assigned 
3) Grant - Need no explanation😁


Please confirm and let know of any other status on immi account .

Regards


----------



## yogjeet1984

raudichy said:


> Anybody with 5 companies and reference letter for 2 of them.Do we know how much time it may take CO to verify employment reference.I know this is very unpredictable, just incase someone has been granted with that number of companies.


I am there with 5 companies, Exp/Ref letter from 1 of them and RnR Affidavits for the other 4. Still waiting.... 

BTW wats ur job code?


----------



## yogjeet1984

manusaavi said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> I am trying to understand the process here . My immi account has the application status as received and I had submitted it on 03 nov . So there are three statuses in immi account
> 
> 1) Recieved - After submitting the application.
> 2) Assessment in Progress - After CO is assigned
> 3) Grant - Need no explanation😁
> 
> 
> Please confirm and let know of any other status on immi account .
> 
> Regards


I am not sure the "Assessment in Progress" status is assigned to every application. Many times it is either a Direct Grant or CO Contact for more documentation.

Experts, pls comment further..


----------



## Sam701

PrettyIsotonic said:


> chopradeepti said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imported my application into immi account today and found out that medicals were requested on 20th Dec. My agent has still not informed me about it yet and I will raise this concern in our meeting tomorrow. Also, the immi account shows that on 20th Dec there was request for more information. It says to provide payslips/reference letter for a certain period. I had already provided the same earlier. Not sure what else is needed. Can someone advise who had been in similar situation.
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Is your agent a MARA agent? That is just a sign of basic certification not necessarily a sign of overall competence - just in case you lose confidence in your agent.
> 
> Perhaps they were already on Christmas leave.
> 
> Usually you have 28 days to respond, so I would use the HAP IDs generated by the CO to begin the process to book a medical appointment for all applicants, and collate the payslips / reference letter for the period asked.
Click to expand...

When you import your application, will our agent come to know about that?
My agent asked me not to make a copy account. Idk why


----------



## raudichy

yopik said:


> There is someone who has not been granted with these number of companies :wave:
> 
> I and my husband claimed 5 companies (actually last two were different country brances of same company).
> 
> If you get a clue about this please let me know, because i really wondering if claiming too many companies is the reason for delay :confused2:





yogjeet1984 said:


> I am there with 5 companies, Exp/Ref letter from 1 of them and RnR Affidavits for the other 4. Still waiting....
> 
> BTW wats ur job code?


261313
75 points, lodge date with medical/pcc is 4 Oct


----------



## sheikh359

Hi Fellows!

I have some query related to spouse language requirement and welcome your inputs

Me and my spouse did IELTS in Aug 2017 and I have lodged the visa now in Jan 2018. So for me IELTS is still valid but for partner functional English, IELTS must be done within 12 months before lodging the visa.

My spouse got Proficient English score in IELTS so even in this scenario she has to undergo another test?

or what are my options?

and please note that she is expecting and I have lodged visa without PCC and medicals and ultimately waiting for CO contact.


----------



## 13akber

nitin2611 said:


> Jammy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> 
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> 
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> 
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> 
> Points - 75
> 
> Age -30
> 
> English -20
> 
> Education -15
> 
> Partner point - 5
> 
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> 
> GRANT 🙂 - 08 Jan 2018
> 
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations....A new beginning for the new year
Click to expand...

Just wanna ask you , did your status in immi account changed before grant from recieved to anything?
With direct grants do we know when the CO been assigned?


----------



## harpreet22

sheikh359 said:


> Hi Fellows!
> 
> I have some query related to spouse language requirement and welcome your inputs
> 
> Me and my spouse did IELTS in Aug 2017 and I have lodged the visa now in Jan 2018. So for me IELTS is still valid but for partner functional English, IELTS must be done within 12 months before lodging the visa.
> 
> My spouse got Proficient English score in IELTS so even in this scenario she has to undergo another test?
> 
> or what are my options?
> 
> and please note that she is expecting and I have lodged visa without PCC and medicals and ultimately waiting for CO contact.


I had similar situation. My husband's PTE expired in Sept. I applied for my Visa in Nov. PTE/IELTS score does not matter if they already expired. 

I would recommend you to get her to go for the test again to avoid delays (you have alternative options too, check on immi website). I husband also took the test again as this was the easiest option than others.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sam701 said:


> When you import your application, will our agent come to know about that?
> My agent asked me not to make a copy account. Idk why


Not too sure about that, but you shouldn't have a relationship with your agent where you can't understand why they are doing certain things, it is part of their OMARA code of conduct afaik where they have to explain to you why they are doing certain things or tell you not to do certain things. 

Hope things work out, good news is you're in the system and being processed


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

13akber said:


> Just wanna ask you , did your status in immi account changed before grant from recieved to anything?
> With direct grants do we know when the CO been assigned?


With direct grants, unless they received an Immi Commencement Assessment Email (signalling someone or a process to substantially look at the application has begun) - we don't know.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

manusaavi said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> I am trying to understand the process here . My immi account has the application status as received and I had submitted it on 03 nov . So there are three statuses in immi account
> 
> 1) Recieved - After submitting the application.
> 2) Assessment in Progress - After CO is assigned
> 3) Grant - Need no explanation😁
> 
> 
> Please confirm and let know of any other status on immi account .
> 
> Regards


These are Immiaccount status titles on the revamped DHA website:

"The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.

Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
Submitted means you have submitted an application.
Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.
Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post."

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


----------



## mandubian

Looking for a scala developer who has received a visa grant recently. Message me.
Thanks,


----------



## Hankoss

*189 Visa Pre and Post Qualification Overseas Experience*

Hi All,

How is everyone I'm hoping someone is kind enough to answer the following 

I graduated as a mechanical engineer in the UK 3.5 years ago and I have submitted an EOI for the 189 visa 2335 Indus, Mech, Prod Engineer.

My pre-qualification overseas experience includes
-a placement year (lasting 15 months) working as a Building Services Mechanical Engineer where I worked 37.5 hrs per week full time.
-A summer internship at a manufacturing Engineering company lasting 2 months (37.5 hrs per week full time)
-I also worked part time as an Building Services Mechanical Engineer for 10 months while studying (often longer than 20 hours per week)

My post qualification overseas experience includes
-worked as a full time Mechanical Engineer in the UK for 19 months

So all in including pre and post qualification work experience I have 36 months full time engineering experience and 10 months part time engineering experience.

I now work in Australia and have 5 months left on the skilled graduate visa with 70 points and updated my EOI with 70 points lat month with the 2335 Indus, Mech, Prod Engineer.

So the question I'm hoping to be answered is
-Does pre-qualification engineering experience count towards my overseas experience?
The reason I'm hoping it does count is I was performing the role of a full time engineer pre qualification (my previous employer would confirm this) as you don't need an engineering degree to be employed as an engineer (heaps in my UK office didn't).

I'd be grateful if anyone can offer advise on this or point me in the right direction to find the answer?

Thanks and best regards!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Looks like there are no Grants yet for the day. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Looks like there are no Grants yet for the day.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


There are actually. Two reported on Myimmitracker.


----------



## kEtraG

Jammy22 said:


> Hi All,:kiss:
> 
> With God's blessings, Myself along with my partner has been granted our 189 visa.
> It is a Direct Grant.
> We haven't hired a MARA agent and have gone through the entire process based on the knowledge of people in this forum . I dont think it would have been possible without the help from you guys.
> Thanks a lot and I pray everyone will their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> Below are the few pointers :
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 22 Oct 2018
> Points - 75
> Age -30
> English -20
> Education -15
> Partner point - 5
> Experience points : 5 (3 Companies )
> GRANT  - 08 Jan 2018
> IED - Before Medical Expiry
> 
> Thanks again. I am here to help with my experience to this journey.



Congrats once again! Can you please tell when was the last document updated for your application? Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Hankoss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How is everyone I'm hoping someone is kind enough to answer the following
> 
> I graduated as a mechanical engineer in the UK 3.5 years ago and I have submitted an EOI for the 189 visa 2335 Indus, Mech, Prod Engineer.
> 
> My pre-qualification overseas experience includes
> -a placement year (lasting 15 months) working as a Building Services Mechanical Engineer where I worked 37.5 hrs per week full time.
> -A summer internship at a manufacturing Engineering company lasting 2 months (37.5 hrs per week full time)
> -I also worked part time as an Building Services Mechanical Engineer for 10 months while studying (often longer than 20 hours per week)
> 
> My post qualification overseas experience includes
> -worked as a full time Mechanical Engineer in the UK for 19 months
> 
> So all in including pre and post qualification work experience I have 36 months full time engineering experience and 10 months part time engineering experience.
> 
> I now work in Australia and have 5 months left on the skilled graduate visa with 70 points and updated my EOI with 70 points lat month with the 2335 Indus, Mech, Prod Engineer.
> 
> So the question I'm hoping to be answered is
> -Does pre-qualification engineering experience count towards my overseas experience?
> The reason I'm hoping it does count is I was performing the role of a full time engineer pre qualification (my previous employer would confirm this) as you don't need an engineering degree to be employed as an engineer (heaps in my UK office didn't).
> 
> I'd be grateful if anyone can offer advise on this or point me in the right direction to find the answer?
> 
> Thanks and best regards!


My understanding is only post-qualification employment will be deemed as in your nominated occupation or closely related to your nominated occupation for points claim purposes - this is a general rule of thumb across most skills assessing authorities.

The EA MSA booklet states so among other requirements on page 28-29,
"Work experience cannot be claimed before the completion of the applicable qualification"

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/2017-08/MSA Booklet August 2017.pdf


----------



## Manusun

Finallly Finally

THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED

Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
Grant- 9th jan 2019
First Entry- 2rd May 2019.

Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


----------



## ajyegnesh

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .




Super.. Congrats..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


Awesome, congrats!

Looks like 3.5 months after the CO contact, perhaps sooner if not for the Dec-Jan shutdown / slowdown


----------



## praveenevr4u

*When will be my invite ?*

I am writing to understand the estimated eoi invitation based on the below information . 
Appreciate your help . Thanks!

– Occupation : 261112 (Systems Analysts)
– Points Score : 75 ( 189 Visa ) 
– EOI effect date: 26/11/2018


----------



## Manusun

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, congrats!
> 
> Looks like 3.5 months after the CO contact, perhaps sooner if not for the Dec-Jan shutdown / slowdown
Click to expand...

Thank u


----------



## kEtraG

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


Congrats! I am sure they are picking up June or earlier cases as well, so they dont get complaints for violating their global processing times.


----------



## Manusun

ajyegnesh said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super.. Congrats..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thank u


----------



## Manusun

kEtraG said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I am sure they are picking up June or earlier cases as well, so they dont get complaints for violating their global processing times.
Click to expand...

 Thank u 
Yea ..True


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


Congrats buddy 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikh359

harpreet22 said:


> I had similar situation. My husband's PTE expired in Sept. I applied for my Visa in Nov. PTE/IELTS score does not matter if they already expired.
> 
> I would recommend you to get her to go for the test again to avoid delays (you have alternative options too, check on immi website). I husband also took the test again as this was the easiest option than others.


Thanks a lot for your response. I am also considering other options. But IELTS result is still valid, two years are not over yet.

That's the confusion actually, immi website says IELTS must be undertaken within 12 months before lodging so I am wondering that if you are scoring 4.5 or equivalent then it will come under functional English category and for that only 12 months is the validity but what if your score is higher and it is still valid.


----------



## Usha Balla

Lot of grants today! Seems they are back in action.


----------



## chaps

Hi All,

Can you please help me with the below question? 

We have lodged 190 visa application as my husband as primary applicant on September 3rd 2018 with two dependents. Our healthy clearance was provided - no action required on September 22 2018. We received IMMI Assessment commencement mail on 14th December 2018. Unfortunately my husband white playing badminton fell down and suffered multiple fractures in right hand elbow. He underwent surgery day before yesterday and fractures have been fixed using plates n screws. 
Do we have to inform CO/DOHA about this incident/Surgery? If yes, will they ask any additional Check up with panel doctors? Will this cause delay in our application processing? Thanks for your help.


----------



## gauraveca

Another dry day today with just 3 grants reported on myimmitracker. Looks like this week is going to be like this only. Its like watching grass grow.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Usha Balla said:


> Lot of grants today! Seems they are back in action.


Yes , looks like they are picking Developer programmers and software guys from october and proessing them or the CO allocated to these guys are on fast track  

June cases are being picked up to avoid global time line issues . Hope they clear all backlog cases and my Anzsco code CO picks up some speed ..:mad2::mad2:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Shenali12

Me and my husband both have ANZSCO code 263111 and I can see there are very less grants for this code. Could there be some specific reason for this ? Or are grants code specific as I can see many software developers and progammers getting grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## JG

Vab18 said:


> Congratulations 🎉


Guys is it necessary to upload 1022 for a 7 days holiday to my home country as a change of circumstance form.???


----------



## Ptashant

Usha Balla said:


> Lot of grants today! Seems they are back in action.


Where do you see that? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


See, being patient helps. Congratulations!


----------



## abhiaus

Could anyone advise what is the process followed by DIBP ?? 

1. After 189 Visa application is submitted and status has changed to "LODGED". What happens next?
2. Please let me know when concerned CO will pick my file I will get any update on my IMMI account?
3. How much time is taken for evaluation of documents? 
4. As I can see on many forum , there is a doubt that whether to submit the "Notarized true copies" OR " Original color scan" of documents to be submitted??
5. How does verification happens from Employer? Is it from current Employer only OR for all Employers for which documents is submitted? In which case Employer verification not happens?
6. I have submitted my 189 Visa application however, my Wife PCC is still awaited, can I upload in "Other documents" after receipt of wife PCC ,as I can see there is option to upload even after lodging visa. Or Should I wait for CO contact?

Your prompt and clear reply to the above points is highly appreciated. Thanks for support.


----------



## Saif

sheikh359 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I am also considering other options. But IELTS result is still valid, two years are not over yet.
> 
> That's the confusion actually, immi website says IELTS must be undertaken within 12 months before lodging so I am wondering that if you are scoring 4.5 or equivalent then it will come under functional English category and for that only 12 months is the validity but what if your score is higher and it is still valid.


Any of these should work if the scores are expired, which is 12 months for func eng irrespective of how high they were...

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## Saif

chaps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help me with the below question?
> 
> We have lodged 190 visa application as my husband as primary applicant on September 3rd 2018 with two dependents. Our healthy clearance was provided - no action required on September 22 2018. We received IMMI Assessment commencement mail on 14th December 2018. Unfortunately my husband white playing badminton fell down and suffered multiple fractures in right hand elbow. He underwent surgery day before yesterday and fractures have been fixed using plates n screws.
> Do we have to inform CO/DOHA about this incident/Surgery? If yes, will they ask any additional Check up with panel doctors? Will this cause delay in our application processing? Thanks for your help.


Yes. Change of circumstances
I think so...


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys is it necessary to upload 1022 for a 7 days holiday to my home country as a change of circumstance form.???


I was told here to do the same for a 5 day trip but I dont think it is mandatory...


----------



## itspuneetv

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys is it necessary to upload 1022 for a 7 days holiday to my home country as a change of circumstance form.???


I don't think so. I am planning a month long holiday trip and currently on student visa. I called DHA and officer told me that every thing is fine. I asked do I need to inform DHA or do anything in formal? He said nothing is needed as per records. Also, change of circumstance could be something like change in job or change in passport details etc. Any comments by experts would be appreciated.


----------



## Saif

itspuneetv said:


> I don't think so. I am planning a month long holiday trip and currently on student visa. I called DHA and officer told me that every thing is fine. I asked do I need to inform DHA or do anything in formal? He said nothing is needed as per records. Also, change of circumstance could be something like change in job or change in passport details etc. Any comments by experts would be appreciated.


This is plain simply right. 
Change in circumstances cant mean I visited my Granny over Christmas...
We are just being overcautious to an extent being hilarious


----------



## Saif

abhiaus said:


> Could anyone advise what is the process followed by DIBP ??
> 
> 1. After 189 Visa application is submitted and status has changed to "LODGED". What happens next?
> 2. Please let me know when concerned CO will pick my file I will get any update on my IMMI account?
> 3. How much time is taken for evaluation of documents?
> 4. As I can see on many forum , there is a doubt that whether to submit the "Notarized true copies" OR " Original color scan" of documents to be submitted??
> 5. How does verification happens from Employer? Is it from current Employer only OR for all Employers for which documents is submitted? In which case Employer verification not happens?
> 6. I have submitted my 189 Visa application however, my Wife PCC is still awaited, can I upload in "Other documents" after receipt of wife PCC ,as I can see there is option to upload even after lodging visa. Or Should I wait for CO contact?
> 
> Your prompt and clear reply to the above points is highly appreciated. Thanks for support.


1. Status is normally "Received", and I'm talking about immi account and not skill select. You just sit tight and wait for a grant or CO contact after this.
2. No one knows that, it's not displayed anywhere. Chances are you may get your grant while your application remains in the "Received" state. Later it changes to "Finalized" I guess.
3. 3-6 months, only an estimate though...
4. Notarized copies to Skill assessment/ACS but OCS for Visa
5. It happens but rarely, via email, phone, visits.
6. Under "Evidence of Character"


----------



## scorpion24

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys is it necessary to upload 1022 for a 7 days holiday to my home country as a change of circumstance form.???


I have reported my 7-day trip to USA under "Notification of changes in circumstances". I don't know if its a must. But definitely no harm.


----------



## JG

scorpion24 said:


> I have reported my 7-day trip to USA under "Notification of changes in circumstances". I don't know if its a must. But definitely no harm.


In some other thread, NB has confirmed that more than 14 days is a must and less than that not mandatory since no change in any phone or email.

Anyway thanks for the reply.


----------



## diakov

Hi guys,

I've changed company after the visa logment and still in the same occupation. Do I need to mention as change of circumstances? What do you reckon?

Cheers


----------



## kkjuly15

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


Congrats 🙂


----------



## Saif

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've changed company after the visa logment and still in the same occupation. Do I need to mention as change of circumstances? What do you reckon?
> 
> Cheers


Yes you should.


----------



## kEtraG

Isn't this day a little closer to the weekend than yesterday and better than all from the start of this year? So many grants today, guys! So much to hope!


----------



## Jammy22

kEtraG said:


> Congrats once again! Can you please tell when was the last document updated for your application? Thanks


Last document Uploaded on 16th Nov 2018


----------



## kEtraG

Jammy22 said:


> Last document Uploaded on 16th Nov 2018


Thanks!


----------



## diakov

Thanks mate


----------



## JG

Looks like they allocated all CO to 189 and only 1 or 2 for 190.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zack-93

Hey guys

I am just wondering does it take longer to get the grant for 189 visa for pro rate ?
Me and my friend applied at the same time in October last year and he received his grant this week. And I got nothing from my side. He is telecommunication and i am mechanical which is a pro rate.

Any Ideas please ?


----------



## JG

zack-93 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am just wondering does it take longer to get the grant for 189 visa for pro rate ?
> Me and my friend applied at the same time in October last year and he received his grant this week. And I got nothing from my side. He is telecommunication and i am mechanical which is a pro rate.
> 
> Any Ideas please ?


No one in the world knows that correctly.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys is it necessary to upload 1022 for a 7 days holiday to my home country as a change of circumstance form.???


From what I have read at multiple threads and probably on DHA website as well, it is only in case of travel for more than 14 days, since the address has change has to be notified if the address changes for more than 14 days. For less than 14 days, it does not require to be updated to DHA.

Thanks.


----------



## JG

atifiqbal1985 said:


> From what I have read at multiple threads and probably on DHA website as well, it is only in case of travel for more than 14 days, since the address has change has to be notified if the address changes for more than 14 days. For less than 14 days, it does not require to be updated to DHA.
> 
> Thanks.


I also saw like that only.


----------



## itspuneetv

A trend I have been noticing in grants is that more number of offshore people are getting grants compared to onshore. My interpretation is on basis of expatforum and myimmitracker.


----------



## Saif

itspuneetv said:


> A trend I have been noticing in grants is that more number of offshore people are getting grants compared to onshore. My interpretation is on basis of expatforum and myimmitracker.


A few days ago people were thinking otherwise, so I dont think we can conclude there is any method to this madness.


----------



## balaaspire17

itspuneetv said:


> A trend I have been noticing in grants is that more number of offshore people are getting grants compared to onshore. My interpretation is on basis of expatforum and myimmitracker.




Me too noticing it. I thought the opposite would be the trend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Sorry for posting this here. Didn't find relevant group for it. Please help me if you can. Thanks. 

I have a CDR report for secondary applicant on Electronics and Communications engineering to claim 5 points.

Actually it was written for my spouse who was an ECE engineer. Before the CDR report was delivered I got the invite with my own points and lodged our visa.

Now the CDR report is no use for me. If you or your friends need them, please let me know.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011

atifiqbal1985 said:


> From what I have read at multiple threads and probably on DHA website as well, it is only in case of travel for more than 14 days, since the address has change has to be notified if the address changes for more than 14 days. For less than 14 days, it does not require to be updated to DHA.
> 
> Thanks.


In case there is no address change while travelling for more than 2 weeks, do we still need to notify them? My email as well as the mobile number was always operational during travel. Is there a link to DHA website that clarifies this requirement for notifying them for travel?


----------



## imprincek

I got an IMMI assessment commence mail today. 
Does that mean it will not be a direct grant and I will have to wait a few more months?


----------



## Saif

imprincek said:


> I got an IMMI assessment commence mail today.
> Does that mean it will not be a direct grant and I will have to wait a few more months?


Unfortunately yes, this is what most people on this forum have observed, but it is not written in stone. In your mind, just think it will take slightly more time, and if it doesn't hurray...I wish you good luck.
What is your date of visa app submission/lodge date?


----------



## imprincek

saifsd said:


> Unfortunately yes, this is what most people on this forum have observed, but it is not written in stone. In your mind, just think it will take slightly more time, and if it doesn't hurray...I wish you good luck.
> What is your date of visa app submission/lodge date?



Ok. I thought my case was straight forward and I'm claiming points for just one company. 

My lodgement date is 23rd Oct.


----------



## Saif

imprincek said:


> Ok. I thought my case was straight forward and I'm claiming points for just one company.
> 
> My lodgement date is 23rd Oct.


Even I think the same and claiming points for just 1 company, you made my heart pump harder, fingers crossed...good luck to me


----------



## YesJ

If after lodging application in 189 we receive invite for 190. What should we do ?
Shall we apply on 190 again or wait for results of 189.


----------



## Bandish

imprincek said:


> I got an IMMI assessment commence mail today.
> Does that mean it will not be a direct grant and I will have to wait a few more months?


As far as I know, after Immi assessment commence mail you have to wait longer for grant and it's a direct grant with no CO contact. I may not be aware of cases where CO has asked for more documents after immi assessment commence mail. Wish you good luck.


----------



## outspoken

Retweeting - This got lost in the grant applauses!

Guys, Please give your views about this. i'm also in the same boat and I too noticed less grants reported for 263111 - Network and System Engineers



Shenali12 said:


> Me and my husband both have ANZSCO code 263111 and I can see there are very less grants for this code. Could there be some specific reason for this ? Or are grants code specific as I can see many software developers and progammers getting grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

imprincek said:


> Ok. I thought my case was straight forward and I'm claiming points for just one company.
> 
> My lodgement date is 23rd Oct.


Hi,

Based on understanding from various communication, the commencement mail doesn't seem to be linked to any case type (complex or simple). Atleast there hasn't been any concrete deduction found.

For now, it is understood that it is just a random sample.

Wish you all the luck for direct grant. The time shall fly much faster than you expect. 

regards,
Nitin


----------



## tekula_expat

NB said:


> If you have applied for 189 while you were in Australia on a 457 , you should have been issued a Bridging visa
> 
> Did you not get it ?
> 
> If you have got it and yet chosen to come back to your home country, then you should file a form 1022 and give the CO your new contact details
> 
> When you will get the grant is anybody’s guess, but 4-6 months is a reasonable estimate
> 
> Cheers


I found a link in immi account update details page that says "Notification of changes in circumstances", should i just update contact details alone or any other details like "residential address" & "usual country of residence" which are also changed.


----------



## Vab18

imprincek said:


> I got an IMMI assessment commence mail today.
> Does that mean it will not be a direct grant and I will have to wait a few more months?


Welcome to the IACM group! We also got it back in November! Some people get grants within days of getting it others wait months. Just take it as a positive someone has picked up your file!


----------



## ajyegnesh

outspoken said:


> Retweeting - This got lost in the grant applauses!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Please give your views about this. i'm also in the same boat and I too noticed less grants reported for 263111 - Network and System Engineers




263111 is different from 261311.. Yes I too noticed there is minimal number of grants for 261311 compared to 12/13.. I understood like most are picking software engineers anzsco code as it is more generic.. so more applications leads to more grant numbers visible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

It's not like more application leads to more visible grants. In immitracker alone, many 263111 are waiting months for grant.



ajyegnesh said:


> 263111 is different from 261311.. Yes I too noticed there is minimal number of grants for 261311 compared to 12/13.. I understood like most are picking software engineers anzsco code as it is more generic.. so more applications leads to more grant numbers visible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ram1289

Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.

Lodged: 20th May 2018
CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


----------



## harpreet22

I have applied for my visa on 28th Nov.
Point breakdown:
Age – 30
Education – 20
English – 10
NAATI – 5
Professional Year – 5

No points claimed for experience.

When can I expect the grant? Or CO contact?

My medicals will expire on 4th Feb, do I need to go for my medicals again?


----------



## harpreet22

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


Congrats. Good luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


Congrats ram! What was your CO contact for?


----------



## harpreet22

harpreet22 said:


> I have applied for my visa on 28th Nov.
> Point breakdown:
> Age – 30
> Education – 20
> English – 10
> NAATI – 5
> Professional Year – 5
> 
> No points claimed for experience.
> 
> When can I expect the grant? Or CO contact?
> 
> My medicals will expire on 4th Feb, do I need to go for my medicals again?


Please advice.


----------



## ram1289

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats ram! What was your CO contact for?


CO contact was for partner PTE scores to be sent online. Applied from onshore.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ram1289 said:


> CO contact was for partner PTE scores to be sent online. Applied from onshore.


Thanks mate


----------



## balaaspire17

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> 
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> 
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019




Congrats!!! Ram.

Pls share the list of documents you submitted.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


Congratulations Ram. When did you rely to CO?


----------



## molaboy

one question

as per my skills calculation, i need to be invited prior to Dec 2018 so that i will still have 8yrs experience, and so i was invited and i lodged my visa last Oct 2018.

since i had work break from jun-nov 2018, will the calculation of skills as far as exp start date to exp end date calculation be -10 yrs from ITA date and will freeze there?


----------



## nkcpr

I have lodged 189 visa application (261313) on 9th Nov 2018. I have attached all possible employment related proofs except R&R on a company letter head. Now I am thinking of attaching a statutory declaration signed by a senior colleague mine. When I try to upload SD under work experience proofs related section, I see different types of doc categories mentioned. Which one shall I choose for SD i.e as "work reference" or "other docs" category?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nkcpr said:


> I have lodged 189 visa application (261313) on 9th Nov 2018. I have attached all possible employment related proofs except R&R on a company letter head. Now I am thinking of attaching a statutory declaration signed by a senior colleague mine. When I try to upload SD under work experience proofs related section, I see different types of doc categories mentioned. Which one shall I choose for SD i.e as "work reference" or "other docs" category?


Just curious, what about the R&R letter / SD letter you used for your skills assessment - have you not submitted that?

Perhaps make a reasonable effort to get a R&R letter on the company letterhead + the other DHA requirements, so in case the CO asks for one you can show that you tried and were refused. 

As for the doc categories, not sure it matters much - but I would choose 'work reference' .


----------



## nkcpr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nkcpr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application (261313) on 9th Nov 2018. I have attached all possible employment related proofs except R&R on a company letter head. Now I am thinking of attaching a statutory declaration signed by a senior colleague mine. When I try to upload SD under work experience proofs related section, I see different types of doc categories mentioned. Which one shall I choose for SD i.e as "work reference" or "other docs" category?
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what about the R&R letter / SD letter you used for your skills assessment - have you not submitted that?
> 
> Perhaps make a reasonable effort to get a R&R letter on the company letterhead + the other DHA requirements, so in case the CO asks for one you can show that you tried and were refused.
> 
> As for the doc categories, not sure it matters much - but I would choose 'work reference' .
Click to expand...




PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious, what about the R&R letter / SD letter you used for your skills assessment - have you not submitted that?
> 
> Perhaps make a reasonable effort to get a R&R letter on the company letterhead + the other DHA requirements, so in case the CO asks for one you can show that you tried and were refused.
> 
> As for the doc categories, not sure it matters much - but I would choose 'work reference' .


I have submitted SD for ACS assessment as my company won't provide R&R Letter. While submitting the visa application, my agent advised me not to upload SD (as I was submitting all other employment proofs and exp letters) letters). He suggested to upload SD only when/if CO contacts. Iam not sure if that's the correct approach(??) Now that it has been already 2 months since I submitted the visa application, should I upload SD now or wait till (if) CO contacts? My application is still in received state. Appreciate suggestions


----------



## Jammy22

nkcpr said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nkcpr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application (261313) on 9th Nov 2018. I have attached all possible employment related proofs except R&R on a company letter head. Now I am thinking of attaching a statutory declaration signed by a senior colleague mine. When I try to upload SD under work experience proofs related section, I see different types of doc categories mentioned. Which one shall I choose for SD i.e as "work reference" or "other docs" category?
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what about the R&R letter / SD letter you used for your skills assessment - have you not submitted that?
> 
> Perhaps make a reasonable effort to get a R&R letter on the company letterhead + the other DHA requirements, so in case the CO asks for one you can show that you tried and were refused.
> 
> As for the doc categories, not sure it matters much - but I would choose 'work reference' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what about the R&R letter / SD letter you used for your skills assessment - have you not submitted that?
> 
> Perhaps make a reasonable effort to get a R&R letter on the company letterhead + the other DHA requirements, so in case the CO asks for one you can show that you tried and were refused.
> 
> As for the doc categories, not sure it matters much - but I would choose 'work reference' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have submitted SD for ACS assessment as my company won't provide R&R Letter. While submitting the visa application, my agent advised me not to upload SD (as I was submitting all other employment proofs and exp letters) letters). He suggested to upload SD only when/if CO contacts. Iam not sure if that's the correct approach(??) Now that it has been already 2 months since I submitted the visa application, should I upload SD now or wait till (if) CO contacts? My application is still in received
> state. Appreciate suggestions
Click to expand...

I would suggest you to upload the SD. Its a DHA guideline to “submit ALL the documents you have used for skill assessment.”


----------



## nsathin

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> 
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> 
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


Congrats for the grant . What's the CO contact for?


----------



## kkjuly15

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


Congrats


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nkcpr said:


> I have submitted SD for ACS assessment as my company won't provide R&R Letter. While submitting the visa application, my agent advised me not to upload SD (as I was submitting all other employment proofs and exp letters) letters). He suggested to upload SD only when/if CO contacts. Iam not sure if that's the correct approach(??) Now that it has been already 2 months since I submitted the visa application, should I upload SD now or wait till (if) CO contacts? My application is still in received state. Appreciate suggestions


As another user mentioned, the DHA website (see: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx) implies in my understanding you ought to have submitted it, and anecdotally many other applicants have - and some of them have not been asked for a reference letter on their company letter head and some have.

I don't think it being 2 months is an issue, instead I would be worried about DHA making a decision on your application without a CO contact (i.e. rejecting).

I would get a second opinion from another MARA agent.


----------



## Rajesh arora

Congratulations


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> 
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> 
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


Congrats buddy 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustedGold

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


very much happy for you! the wait must be exhausting!


----------



## Saif

The earliest Grant date moved to 23rd Oct, any further update guys?


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> The earliest Grant date moved to 23rd Oct, any further update guys?


Better don't expect our grant within that frame of lucky people.


----------



## Divkasi

saifsd said:


> The earliest Grant date moved to 23rd Oct, any further update guys?


As per immi tracker 1. Person got direct. Grant with lodgement date 26-oct


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> Better don't expect our grant within that frame of lucky people.


No no I am not amongst the 'every 5 min refresh' group 
It just makes you a little excited knowing that your dates are being picked now, just good fun!


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> No no I am not amongst the 'every 5 min refresh' group
> It just makes you a little excited knowing that your dates are being picked now, just good fun!


I was also excited but now the things are going not like that Oct 20 to 15 are picked up now but I was also expecting but being Oct 11 case they have not picked up me till now.


----------



## sbahuguna

saifsd said:


> No no I am not amongst the 'every 5 min refresh' group
> It just makes you a little excited knowing that your dates are being picked now, just good fun!


I'm also on the same boat with Lodge date Oct 31. For me, the wait is excruciating rather than exciting as there are also applicants from previous months awaiting grants.


----------



## JG

sbahuguna said:


> I'm also on the same boat with Lodge date Oct 31. For me, the wait is excruciating rather than exciting as there are also applicants from previous months awaiting grants.


Yeah some cases from Aug and Sept are also not being touched till now.


----------



## nkcpr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As another user mentioned, the DHA website (see: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx) implies in my understanding you ought to have submitted it, and anecdotally many other applicants have - and some of them have not been asked for a reference letter on their company letter head and some have.
> 
> I don't think it being 2 months is an issue, instead I would be worried about DHA making a decision on your application without a CO contact (i.e. rejecting).
> 
> I would get a second opinion from another MARA agent.


Thank you and @Jammy22 for the suggestions. I went ahead and uploaded the SD today.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

josygeorge000 said:


> sbahuguna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also on the same boat with Lodge date Oct 31. For me, the wait is excruciating rather than exciting as there are also applicants from previous months awaiting grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some cases from Aug and Sept are also not being touched till now.
Click to expand...

Has it got something to do with the skill code? For example, I’m an electronics engineer (reduced ceilings) and my visa application won’t be picked by a CO soon. 🤔


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah some cases from Aug and Sept are also not being touched till now.


Septemeber .. It is going to be the most hated month hence forth for me  

Eitherways it is raining ONSHORE grants today .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> I was also excited but now the things are going not like that Oct 20 to 15 are picked up now but I was also expecting but being Oct 11 case they have not picked up me till now.


I am sure your file is being worked upon just that you dont know, it's comin dude...


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Septemeber .. It is going to be the most hated month hence forth for me
> 
> Eitherways it is raining ONSHORE grants today .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Now, I think I was 'clever' to have taken my time and submitting the application in Oct having got the invite the same day as you


----------



## Saif

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Has it got something to do with the skill code? For example, I’m an electronics engineer (reduced ceilings) and my visa application won’t be picked by a CO soon. 🤔


Cant be said for sure but I dont think so, we are seeing more of 2613 because there are more 2613 applicants...


----------



## turiguiliano

ram1289 said:


> Finally got my grant. Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Lodged: 20th May 2018
> CO Contact: 06th Sep 2018
> Grant date: 09th Jan 2019


Congrats. Wish you good luck in Oz. Btw, What is your code ? What was the Co contact for ?


----------



## Sam701

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you import your application, will our agent come to know about that?
> My agent asked me not to make a copy account. Idk why
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure about that, but you shouldn't have a relationship with your agent where you can't understand why they are doing certain things, it is part of their OMARA code of conduct afaik where they have to explain to you why they are doing certain things or tell you not to do certain things.
> 
> Hope things work out, good news is you're in the system and being processed
Click to expand...

My agent is living in Aus, and he doesnt want to have multiple IPs logging to my account.
My 2nd query is The organizations i was working with, paid me salary in cash. So i dont have any bank statement for the proof of salary. I already have uploaded all the payslips and salary mentioned appointment letter. Does it make my case weaker because i was paid salary in cash?


----------



## Sam701

saifsd said:


> imprincek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I thought my case was straight forward and I'm claiming points for just one company.
> 
> My lodgement date is 23rd Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> Even I think the same and claiming points for just 1 company, you made my heart pump harder, fingers crossed...good luck to me
Click to expand...

I am claiming the points for just 1 company, and i thought the same as if my case should be straight forward case. My lodgement date is 18th oct.
Received nothing.... 📭


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Now, I think I was 'clever' to have taken my time and submitting the application in Oct having got the invite the same day as you


:brick: i am now even tired of mouthing DHA for this uncertainity


----------



## RockyRaj

My understanding from immitracker is the check for people with 15 points for work and offshore is checked with longer processing time with the exception for 2613**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

RockyRaj said:


> My understanding from immitracker is the check for people with 15 points for work and offshore is checked with longer processing time with the exception for 2613**
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would've believed you had it not for the mentioned exception...it just doesn't make sense!


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> I am sure your file is being worked upon just that you dont know, it's comin dude...


Maybe so.


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> I would've believed you had it not for the mentioned exception...it just doesn't make sense!


I believe one thing and that is for sure. There are no set rules for picking up of candidates for visa grant.


----------



## farooq41

josygeorge000 said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would've believed you had it not for the mentioned exception...it just doesn't make sense!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe one thing and that is for sure. There are no set rules for picking up of candidates for visa grant.
Click to expand...

I second your thought 🙂


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Sam701 said:


> My agent is living in Aus, and he doesnt want to have multiple IPs logging to my account.
> My 2nd query is The organizations i was working with, paid me salary in cash. So i dont have any bank statement for the proof of salary. I already have uploaded all the payslips and salary mentioned appointment letter. Does it make my case weaker because i was paid salary in cash?


Not weaker, but in such cases they usually go for more scrutiny to validate the claim. Check with your employer if they have received any request for employment verification.


----------



## JG

30 minutes guysssss.


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> 30 minutes guysssss.


ita?


----------



## derawat

Invitation To Apply


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

derawat said:


> Invitation To Apply


Received skill select invitation to apply for visa 189?


----------



## Saif

Guys, this is not the right thread for ITA related news. Just FYI.


----------



## rkhalid

what is meant by security background check and how long it usually takes..Is it done for all or only speicfic caes as in some cases grants are givne even within 90days does ds mean those applicants havent been looked for background checks..


----------



## outspoken

Can someone provide a sample employee reference letter which has the format prescribed by DIBP including job roles and salary?


----------



## GoAustralia7

derawat said:


> Invitation To Apply


Did you get?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

GoAustralia7 said:


> Did you get?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Request everyone to keep invitation related messages to it's specific thread. Please don't fill every thread with such messages.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GoAustralia7

I got 189 invite. 261313. 
75 points.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krislaks

RockyRaj said:


> My understanding from immitracker is the check for people with 15 points for work and offshore is checked with longer processing time with the exception for 2613**
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this observation might be right. Let us see why. First of all, is the grant process rocket science? No, definitely not. In fact, everything is clearly documented on DIBP website pages. Here is one aspect:

We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
how quickly you respond to any requests for additional information
how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration program


Read the 3rd point above. Read it again and keep reading until you understand what it means. ALL, and I repeat, ALL claims are verified for authenticity and DIBP does not take any chances, even if Bill Gates is applying. There is no question of luck here. Let's look at the criterion for which points are typically claimed by applicants. Let's break it down.

Age - How can it be verified? Passport, National ID, Birth Certificate etc. Obviously, DIBP would believe the information in the passport for age because it is Govt issued and if a Govt does not believe another Govt (passport issuer), there is no other way to verify the birth date. 

English - PTE and IELTS scores. How can it be verified? DIBP can validate these scores online and in the case of PTE, the applicants are asked to send the scores via PTE. If you recall the candidate validation performed when you appear for these tests (example PTE - passport and fingerprinting), you will be convinced that there is no way anyone can get away with cheating the system. 

Educational Qualification - How can it be verified? Obviously, it has to be verified from the issuing university. But how? Let's visit that along with the most important criterion, which is next

Employment Experience - How can this be verified? Only the company where you have worked can confirm whether or not you worked there. 

Now let's see why 2613** applications, particularly from India are processed quicker. In the period 2000 to 2008, the demand for IT professionals was so high in India which made it easy for some unscrupulous elements to enter the corporate IT world. They would print 'fake' experience letters on fake letterheads [companies that do not even exist] and get away with it. To combat this, IT companies engaged the services of background verification companies. Also common in the Indian IT arena is job hopping. So each time an employee switches companies, the hiring company requests the degree and experience certificates for background verification. Now the software guys are smiling because you realized that the documents requested by the hiring company are very similar to the ones requested by DIBP. Now, think like a software designer - if you wanted to verify an individual's background, would you go through the entire process of visiting the universities and calling up the previous employers or would you look up a database that already has this information verified? The various background verification companies exchange verified information available in their databases and they keep adding to it when an individual switches jobs. It goes without saying that it is impossible to fake the entries in these databases because it is maintained by different companies and it is a question of their integrity and survival. If one fake guy gets past the DBs and the software company finds out, that is the end of that background verification firm. All updates to the databases are diligently monitored and handled by the guys with the highest clearance in these firms. So, it is easier for DIBP to engage the services of such background companies [some even have offices in Australia] for employment related verification. Employement and Education verification is quicker for Indian software guys because most of their educational and work experience is already verified. Naturally it takes time to verify one's antecedents the first time which is why other job codes take longer for 189 processing. Sorry to be the bearer of this news. I think the same background verification companies do the thorough verification the first time, if information is not already available in their DBs. 

I would like to add a suggestion. No matter what your friends, other boarders, your MARA agent says, upload everything before you pay the fees. Simple as that - don't delay PCC, medicals or some employment documentation just to get into the queue. Why? It is not just the CO who looks at your file. They get some help from processing staff and even this is documented on a DIBP page:

The documents are permanently saved for your application when you select 'Attach'. You will not receive further acknowledgement from the Department. Processing staff will assess the new information as soon as possible after you have provided it. High workloads may mean that you may still not hear about your application for some time.

Put yourself in the CO's shoes. If you wanted to make a decision about an applicant keeping in mind the nation's security, would you be wanting to go through almost 60+ documents uploaded for each case to assess which one is relevant and which to discard? You would be exhausted by the time you finish that exercise leaving you with no energy to focus on the most important aspect - the country's security. Imagine this for 1000s of applications entering the system each month. 

Now, how is the involvement of processing staff related to submitting documents before paying the fees? Read the process above - it says new information will be assessed as soon as possible after it is provided. Now, I am making an educated guess here - I think the processing staff sorts out all the relevant documents and keeps the file ready for the CO. It goes into a queue. If some documents are missing, they would naturally be flagged and when when the file gets to the CO, the applicant gets a CO contact. If the applicant added a few documents after say 15-20 days, the file gets pulled out of the queue and the processing staff would process new information and put it back into the queue. Obviously, the file cannot say to the next file or the file before, 'I will be back soon' to reclaim its old spot, like how we do while waiting in long queues in India. The file will go to the bottom of the pile, which is why keeping everything ready and then making the payment is for your own benefit and DIBP has been saying this too - they just did not explain why.

Good luck!


----------



## bssanthosh47

krislaks said:


> I think this observation might be right. Let us see why. First of all, is the grant process rocket science? No, definitely not. In fact, everything is clearly documented on DIBP website pages. Here is one aspect:
> 
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> 
> whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> how quickly you respond to any requests for additional information
> how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration program
> 
> 
> Read the 3rd point above. Read it again and keep reading until you understand what it means. ALL, and I repeat, ALL claims are verified for authenticity and DIBP does not take any chances, even if Bill Gates is applying. There is no question of luck here. Let's look at the criterion for which points are typically claimed by applicants. Let's break it down.
> 
> Age - How can it be verified? Passport, National ID, Birth Certificate etc. Obviously, DIBP would believe the information in the passport for age because it is Govt issued and if a Govt does not believe another Govt (passport issuer), there is no other way to verify the birth date.
> 
> English - PTE and IELTS scores. How can it be verified? DIBP can validate these scores online and in the case of PTE, the applicants are asked to send the scores via PTE. If you recall the candidate validation performed when you appear for these tests (example PTE - passport and fingerprinting), you will be convinced that there is no way anyone can get away with cheating the system.
> 
> Educational Qualification - How can it be verified? Obviously, it has to be verified from the issuing university. But how? Let's visit that along with the most important criterion, which is next
> 
> Employment Experience - How can this be verified? Only the company where you have worked can confirm whether or not you worked there.
> 
> Now let's see why 2613** applications, particularly from India are processed quicker. In the period 2000 to 2008, the demand for IT professionals was so high in India which made it easy for some unscrupulous elements to enter the corporate IT world. They would print 'fake' experience letters on fake letterheads [companies that do not even exist] and get away with it. To combat this, IT companies engaged the services of background verification companies. Also common in the Indian IT arena is job hopping. So each time an employee switches companies, the hiring company requests the degree and experience certificates for background verification. Now the software guys are smiling because you realized that the documents requested by the hiring company are very similar to the ones requested by DIBP. Now, think like a software designer - if you wanted to verify an individual's background, would you go through the entire process of visiting the universities and calling up the previous employers or would you look up a database that already has this information verified? The various background verification companies exchange verified information available in their databases and they keep adding to it when an individual switches jobs. It goes without saying that it is impossible to fake the entries in these databases because it is maintained by different companies and it is a question of their integrity and survival. If one fake guy gets past the DBs and the software company finds out, that is the end of that background verification firm. All updates to the databases are diligently monitored and handled by the guys with the highest clearance in these firms. So, it is easier for DIBP to engage the services of such background companies [some even have offices in Australia] for employment related verification. Employement and Education verification is quicker for Indian software guys because most of their educational and work experience is already verified. Naturally it takes time to verify one's antecedents the first time which is why other job codes take longer for 189 processing. Sorry to be the bearer of this news. I think the same background verification companies do the thorough verification the first time, if information is not already available in their DBs.
> 
> I would like to add a suggestion. No matter what your friends, other boarders, your MARA agent says, upload everything before you pay the fees. Simple as that - don't delay PCC, medicals or some employment documentation just to get into the queue. Why? It is not just the CO who looks at your file. They get some help from processing staff and even this is documented on a DIBP page:
> 
> The documents are permanently saved for your application when you select 'Attach'. You will not receive further acknowledgement from the Department. Processing staff will assess the new information as soon as possible after you have provided it. High workloads may mean that you may still not hear about your application for some time.
> 
> Put yourself in the CO's shoes. If you wanted to make a decision about an applicant keeping in mind the nation's security, would you be wanting to go through almost 60+ documents uploaded for each case to assess which one is relevant and which to discard? You would be exhausted by the time you finish that exercise leaving you with no energy to focus on the most important aspect - the country's security. Imagine this for 1000s of applications entering the system each month.
> 
> Now, how is the involvement of processing staff related to submitting documents before paying the fees? Read the process above - it says new information will be assessed as soon as possible after it is provided. Now, I am making an educated guess here - I think the processing staff sorts out all the relevant documents and keeps the file ready for the CO. It goes into a queue. If some documents are missing, they would naturally be flagged and when when the file gets to the CO, the applicant gets a CO contact. If the applicant added a few documents after say 15-20 days, the file gets pulled out of the queue and the processing staff would process new information and put it back into the queue. Obviously, the file cannot say to the next file or the file before, 'I will be back soon' to reclaim its old spot, like how we do while waiting in long queues in India. The file will go to the bottom of the pile, which is why keeping everything ready and then making the payment is for your own benefit and DIBP has been saying this too - they just did not explain why.
> 
> Good luck!


I went throught the entire post and every point you mentioned here checks in .
very well analyzed and put in simple words. Thanks for breaking it down in detail. yet again there are complex cases where grant has been given in 60-70 days time . we can always debate on DIBP work procedure based on little things we know but CO's alone know what they are doing because as you said above national security is their upmost priorty . 

All i do is just pray that all things are OK with my application and i get a grant without any trouble .

I have a doubt now , do you work for DIBP  
well at times i have dreams about CO's reading our comments on the forum lol 

Cheer
Santhosh


----------



## handyjohn

krislaks said:


> I think this observation might be right. Let us see why. First of all, is the grant process rocket science? No, definitely not. In fact, everything is clearly documented on DIBP website pages. Here is one aspect:
> 
> 
> 
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> 
> 
> 
> whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> 
> how quickly you respond to any requests for additional information
> 
> how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> 
> how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> 
> for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the 3rd point above. Read it again and keep reading until you understand what it means. ALL, and I repeat, ALL claims are verified for authenticity and DIBP does not take any chances, even if Bill Gates is applying. There is no question of luck here. Let's look at the criterion for which points are typically claimed by applicants. Let's break it down.
> 
> 
> 
> Age - How can it be verified? Passport, National ID, Birth Certificate etc. Obviously, DIBP would believe the information in the passport for age because it is Govt issued and if a Govt does not believe another Govt (passport issuer), there is no other way to verify the birth date.
> 
> 
> 
> English - PTE and IELTS scores. How can it be verified? DIBP can validate these scores online and in the case of PTE, the applicants are asked to send the scores via PTE. If you recall the candidate validation performed when you appear for these tests (example PTE - passport and fingerprinting), you will be convinced that there is no way anyone can get away with cheating the system.
> 
> 
> 
> Educational Qualification - How can it be verified? Obviously, it has to be verified from the issuing university. But how? Let's visit that along with the most important criterion, which is next
> 
> 
> 
> Employment Experience - How can this be verified? Only the company where you have worked can confirm whether or not you worked there.
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see why 2613** applications, particularly from India are processed quicker. In the period 2000 to 2008, the demand for IT professionals was so high in India which made it easy for some unscrupulous elements to enter the corporate IT world. They would print 'fake' experience letters on fake letterheads [companies that do not even exist] and get away with it. To combat this, IT companies engaged the services of background verification companies. Also common in the Indian IT arena is job hopping. So each time an employee switches companies, the hiring company requests the degree and experience certificates for background verification. Now the software guys are smiling because you realized that the documents requested by the hiring company are very similar to the ones requested by DIBP. Now, think like a software designer - if you wanted to verify an individual's background, would you go through the entire process of visiting the universities and calling up the previous employers or would you look up a database that already has this information verified? The various background verification companies exchange verified information available in their databases and they keep adding to it when an individual switches jobs. It goes without saying that it is impossible to fake the entries in these databases because it is maintained by different companies and it is a question of their integrity and survival. If one fake guy gets past the DBs and the software company finds out, that is the end of that background verification firm. All updates to the databases are diligently monitored and handled by the guys with the highest clearance in these firms. So, it is easier for DIBP to engage the services of such background companies [some even have offices in Australia] for employment related verification. Employement and Education verification is quicker for Indian software guys because most of their educational and work experience is already verified. Naturally it takes time to verify one's antecedents the first time which is why other job codes take longer for 189 processing. Sorry to be the bearer of this news. I think the same background verification companies do the thorough verification the first time, if information is not already available in their DBs.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to add a suggestion. No matter what your friends, other boarders, your MARA agent says, upload everything before you pay the fees. Simple as that - don't delay PCC, medicals or some employment documentation just to get into the queue. Why? It is not just the CO who looks at your file. They get some help from processing staff and even this is documented on a DIBP page:
> 
> 
> 
> The documents are permanently saved for your application when you select 'Attach'. You will not receive further acknowledgement from the Department. Processing staff will assess the new information as soon as possible after you have provided it. High workloads may mean that you may still not hear about your application for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Put yourself in the CO's shoes. If you wanted to make a decision about an applicant keeping in mind the nation's security, would you be wanting to go through almost 60+ documents uploaded for each case to assess which one is relevant and which to discard? You would be exhausted by the time you finish that exercise leaving you with no energy to focus on the most important aspect - the country's security. Imagine this for 1000s of applications entering the system each month.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how is the involvement of processing staff related to submitting documents before paying the fees? Read the process above - it says new information will be assessed as soon as possible after it is provided. Now, I am making an educated guess here - I think the processing staff sorts out all the relevant documents and keeps the file ready for the CO. It goes into a queue. If some documents are missing, they would naturally be flagged and when when the file gets to the CO, the applicant gets a CO contact. If the applicant added a few documents after say 15-20 days, the file gets pulled out of the queue and the processing staff would process new information and put it back into the queue. Obviously, the file cannot say to the next file or the file before, 'I will be back soon' to reclaim its old spot, like how we do while waiting in long queues in India. The file will go to the bottom of the pile, which is why keeping everything ready and then making the payment is for your own benefit and DIBP has been saying this too - they just did not explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Just read your post. 
Apart from last one assumption, I’m agree. The reason is we are witness for many cases in the past where applicants keep uploading additional docs and they got their grant in normal time 3-4 months. Even some of them just updated one day before and next day they were recipients of golden emails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

In my view, last updated date doesn’t matter at all. Department works in a different way. It has 4 different teams at different locations. Cases are sent to different teams by batches and then in those batches cases are further allocated to case officers. So that’s why there is no as such queue system but we can generally get an idea which batch is being processed. when a case officer open your file. Most probably same day there will one of three actions. 
Direct grant, request for more information or IACM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katlongz

Hi everyone.
I got contacted by my CO for further evidence of income as part of the verification for employment. I claimed years from 5 different organisations. I have some questions
1. I have bank statements from my time in four organisations but no pay slips, will that be sufficient?
2. In the bank statements only the first payment specifies the source institutions the rest of the months are simply recorded as allowance with the same amount stated and no source institution will that be enough to serve as proof?
3. The fifth organisation had previously stated only my basic salary monthly on my reference letter and when the pay slip was supplied it had other allowances that bumped up my monthly pay even though that basic salary is clearly stated. Will that cause the claim to be disqualified?
My timeline
EOI submitted May 2018
ITA August 11 2018
Lodged 26/09/18
CO contact 3/1/19
Just about to submit the documents but am a bit confused. Can some one help?


----------



## RockyRaj

krislaks said:


> I think this observation might be right. Let us see why. First of all, is the grant process rocket science? No, definitely not. In fact, everything is clearly documented on DIBP website pages. Here is one aspect:
> 
> 
> 
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> 
> 
> 
> whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> 
> how quickly you respond to any requests for additional information
> 
> how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> 
> how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> 
> for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the 3rd point above. Read it again and keep reading until you understand what it means. ALL, and I repeat, ALL claims are verified for authenticity and DIBP does not take any chances, even if Bill Gates is applying. There is no question of luck here. Let's look at the criterion for which points are typically claimed by applicants. Let's break it down.
> 
> 
> 
> Age - How can it be verified? Passport, National ID, Birth Certificate etc. Obviously, DIBP would believe the information in the passport for age because it is Govt issued and if a Govt does not believe another Govt (passport issuer), there is no other way to verify the birth date.
> 
> 
> 
> English - PTE and IELTS scores. How can it be verified? DIBP can validate these scores online and in the case of PTE, the applicants are asked to send the scores via PTE. If you recall the candidate validation performed when you appear for these tests (example PTE - passport and fingerprinting), you will be convinced that there is no way anyone can get away with cheating the system.
> 
> 
> 
> Educational Qualification - How can it be verified? Obviously, it has to be verified from the issuing university. But how? Let's visit that along with the most important criterion, which is next
> 
> 
> 
> Employment Experience - How can this be verified? Only the company where you have worked can confirm whether or not you worked there.
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see why 2613** applications, particularly from India are processed quicker. In the period 2000 to 2008, the demand for IT professionals was so high in India which made it easy for some unscrupulous elements to enter the corporate IT world. They would print 'fake' experience letters on fake letterheads [companies that do not even exist] and get away with it. To combat this, IT companies engaged the services of background verification companies. Also common in the Indian IT arena is job hopping. So each time an employee switches companies, the hiring company requests the degree and experience certificates for background verification. Now the software guys are smiling because you realized that the documents requested by the hiring company are very similar to the ones requested by DIBP. Now, think like a software designer - if you wanted to verify an individual's background, would you go through the entire process of visiting the universities and calling up the previous employers or would you look up a database that already has this information verified? The various background verification companies exchange verified information available in their databases and they keep adding to it when an individual switches jobs. It goes without saying that it is impossible to fake the entries in these databases because it is maintained by different companies and it is a question of their integrity and survival. If one fake guy gets past the DBs and the software company finds out, that is the end of that background verification firm. All updates to the databases are diligently monitored and handled by the guys with the highest clearance in these firms. So, it is easier for DIBP to engage the services of such background companies [some even have offices in Australia] for employment related verification. Employement and Education verification is quicker for Indian software guys because most of their educational and work experience is already verified. Naturally it takes time to verify one's antecedents the first time which is why other job codes take longer for 189 processing. Sorry to be the bearer of this news. I think the same background verification companies do the thorough verification the first time, if information is not already available in their DBs.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to add a suggestion. No matter what your friends, other boarders, your MARA agent says, upload everything before you pay the fees. Simple as that - don't delay PCC, medicals or some employment documentation just to get into the queue. Why? It is not just the CO who looks at your file. They get some help from processing staff and even this is documented on a DIBP page:
> 
> 
> 
> The documents are permanently saved for your application when you select 'Attach'. You will not receive further acknowledgement from the Department. Processing staff will assess the new information as soon as possible after you have provided it. High workloads may mean that you may still not hear about your application for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Put yourself in the CO's shoes. If you wanted to make a decision about an applicant keeping in mind the nation's security, would you be wanting to go through almost 60+ documents uploaded for each case to assess which one is relevant and which to discard? You would be exhausted by the time you finish that exercise leaving you with no energy to focus on the most important aspect - the country's security. Imagine this for 1000s of applications entering the system each month.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how is the involvement of processing staff related to submitting documents before paying the fees? Read the process above - it says new information will be assessed as soon as possible after it is provided. Now, I am making an educated guess here - I think the processing staff sorts out all the relevant documents and keeps the file ready for the CO. It goes into a queue. If some documents are missing, they would naturally be flagged and when when the file gets to the CO, the applicant gets a CO contact. If the applicant added a few documents after say 15-20 days, the file gets pulled out of the queue and the processing staff would process new information and put it back into the queue. Obviously, the file cannot say to the next file or the file before, 'I will be back soon' to reclaim its old spot, like how we do while waiting in long queues in India. The file will go to the bottom of the pile, which is why keeping everything ready and then making the payment is for your own benefit and DIBP has been saying this too - they just did not explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!




I fail to understand why can’t DIBP keep a status tab on the application to let know at what stage the application in process. When I applied for skills assessment I could check at anytime what stage my application was. Especially when the waiting time after lodgment for most of applicant is over 3 months it would make sense if they implement that; moreover, many would avoid calling the call centre as well. I would anyway give this feedback when I get the outcome for my application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krislaks

handyjohn said:


> In my view, last updated date doesn’t matter at all. Department works in a different way. It has 4 different teams at different locations. Cases are sent to different teams by batches and then in those batches cases are further allocated to case officers. So that’s why there is no as such queue system but we can generally get an idea which batch is being processed. when a case officer open your file. Most probably same day there will one of three actions.
> Direct grant, request for more information or IACM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recall cases in which applicants said, 'I don't know why the CO asked for a document that was already uploaded'. Think about this thoroughly, systematically. If the processing is happening in batches, they may not be a queue for cases, but I think there would be a queue for batches. I still think a case gets pulled out of a batch when new documentation is added, unless the batch has already been queued for processing, in which case, the document would not be in the file the CO is looking at. In cases where the document was added, as you claim, just a day before the grant email, perhaps that document was not required by the CO for making a decision?


----------



## krislaks

RockyRaj said:


> I fail to understand why can’t DIBP keep a status tab on the application to let know at what stage the application in process. When I applied for skills assessment I could check at anytime what stage my application was. Especially when the waiting time after lodgment for most of applicant is over 3 months it would make sense if they implement that; moreover, many would avoid calling the call centre as well. I would anyway give this feedback when I get the outcome for my application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am thinking it is to maintain the integrity of the system and the process. They do not want people second-guessing the system and find ways to circumvent it. They have already said 75% of the cases are processed in 7 to 8 months and 90% in a year. Applicants should take this as a yardstick and if it gets processed sooner, consider it a bonus. The reason why they kept the invitation date as the cut-off for all criterion must be mostly because they do not want the applicants to lose out on points because of their delays.


----------



## raudichy

krislaks said:


> I think this observation might be right. Let us see why. First of all, is the grant process rocket science? No, definitely not. In fact, everything is clearly documented on DIBP website pages. Here is one aspect:
> 
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> 
> whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> how quickly you respond to any requests for additional information
> how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration program
> 
> 
> Read the 3rd point above. Read it again and keep reading until you understand what it means. ALL, and I repeat, ALL claims are verified for authenticity and DIBP does not take any chances, even if Bill Gates is applying. There is no question of luck here. Let's look at the criterion for which points are typically claimed by applicants. Let's break it down.
> 
> Age - How can it be verified? Passport, National ID, Birth Certificate etc. Obviously, DIBP would believe the information in the passport for age because it is Govt issued and if a Govt does not believe another Govt (passport issuer), there is no other way to verify the birth date.
> 
> English - PTE and IELTS scores. How can it be verified? DIBP can validate these scores online and in the case of PTE, the applicants are asked to send the scores via PTE. If you recall the candidate validation performed when you appear for these tests (example PTE - passport and fingerprinting), you will be convinced that there is no way anyone can get away with cheating the system.
> 
> Educational Qualification - How can it be verified? Obviously, it has to be verified from the issuing university. But how? Let's visit that along with the most important criterion, which is next
> 
> Employment Experience - How can this be verified? Only the company where you have worked can confirm whether or not you worked there.
> 
> Now let's see why 2613** applications, particularly from India are processed quicker. In the period 2000 to 2008, the demand for IT professionals was so high in India which made it easy for some unscrupulous elements to enter the corporate IT world. They would print 'fake' experience letters on fake letterheads [companies that do not even exist] and get away with it. To combat this, IT companies engaged the services of background verification companies. Also common in the Indian IT arena is job hopping. So each time an employee switches companies, the hiring company requests the degree and experience certificates for background verification. Now the software guys are smiling because you realized that the documents requested by the hiring company are very similar to the ones requested by DIBP. Now, think like a software designer - if you wanted to verify an individual's background, would you go through the entire process of visiting the universities and calling up the previous employers or would you look up a database that already has this information verified? The various background verification companies exchange verified information available in their databases and they keep adding to it when an individual switches jobs. It goes without saying that it is impossible to fake the entries in these databases because it is maintained by different companies and it is a question of their integrity and survival. If one fake guy gets past the DBs and the software company finds out, that is the end of that background verification firm. All updates to the databases are diligently monitored and handled by the guys with the highest clearance in these firms. So, it is easier for DIBP to engage the services of such background companies [some even have offices in Australia] for employment related verification. Employement and Education verification is quicker for Indian software guys because most of their educational and work experience is already verified. Naturally it takes time to verify one's antecedents the first time which is why other job codes take longer for 189 processing. Sorry to be the bearer of this news. I think the same background verification companies do the thorough verification the first time, if information is not already available in their DBs.
> 
> I would like to add a suggestion. No matter what your friends, other boarders, your MARA agent says, upload everything before you pay the fees. Simple as that - don't delay PCC, medicals or some employment documentation just to get into the queue. Why? It is not just the CO who looks at your file. They get some help from processing staff and even this is documented on a DIBP page:
> 
> The documents are permanently saved for your application when you select 'Attach'. You will not receive further acknowledgement from the Department. Processing staff will assess the new information as soon as possible after you have provided it. High workloads may mean that you may still not hear about your application for some time.
> 
> Put yourself in the CO's shoes. If you wanted to make a decision about an applicant keeping in mind the nation's security, would you be wanting to go through almost 60+ documents uploaded for each case to assess which one is relevant and which to discard? You would be exhausted by the time you finish that exercise leaving you with no energy to focus on the most important aspect - the country's security. Imagine this for 1000s of applications entering the system each month.
> 
> Now, how is the involvement of processing staff related to submitting documents before paying the fees? Read the process above - it says new information will be assessed as soon as possible after it is provided. Now, I am making an educated guess here - I think the processing staff sorts out all the relevant documents and keeps the file ready for the CO. It goes into a queue. If some documents are missing, they would naturally be flagged and when when the file gets to the CO, the applicant gets a CO contact. If the applicant added a few documents after say 15-20 days, the file gets pulled out of the queue and the processing staff would process new information and put it back into the queue. Obviously, the file cannot say to the next file or the file before, 'I will be back soon' to reclaim its old spot, like how we do while waiting in long queues in India. The file will go to the bottom of the pile, which is why keeping everything ready and then making the payment is for your own benefit and DIBP has been saying this too - they just did not explain why.
> 
> Good luck!


 Superb Analysis!!! Thanks a Ton


----------



## Ismiya

A lot of discussions!! That s great.. but i still didn’t get my golden email.. everything moving like tortoise even me 😞 😞 😛


----------



## Fanta1

Manusun said:


> Finallly Finally
> 
> THE GOLDEN MAIL ARRIVED.GRANTED
> 
> Lodged -13th june 2018( Under 189)
> Co contact-19th sep( for USA STATE PCC)
> Grant- 9th jan 2019
> First Entry- 2rd May 2019.
> 
> Thank u everyone in this forum for the support and positive words .




Many congratulations, Manusun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone.
> I got contacted by my CO for further evidence of income as part of the verification for employment. I claimed years from 5 different organisations. I have some questions
> 1. I have bank statements from my time in four organisations but no pay slips, will that be sufficient?
> 2. In the bank statements only the first payment specifies the source institutions the rest of the months are simply recorded as allowance with the same amount stated and no source institution will that be enough to serve as proof?
> 3. The fifth organisation had previously stated only my basic salary monthly on my reference letter and when the pay slip was supplied it had other allowances that bumped up my monthly pay even though that basic salary is clearly stated. Will that cause the claim to be disqualified?
> My timeline
> EOI submitted May 2018
> ITA August 11 2018
> Lodged 26/09/18
> CO contact 3/1/19
> Just about to submit the documents but am a bit confused. Can some one help?


1 - Do your bank statements show consistent salary credit at the same amount written in your employment reference letter? If so, it might be sufficient if you have a paper trail to show you tried to get pay slips but were unable to get them.

2 - This is where having payslips, the CO would be able to match the dates at least. Curious to hear from others if this is a banking institution quirk or normal where you are from. Personally all my salary credits are labelled as from my employer. Just putting my imaginary "DHA visa processing officer" hat on - I would be concerned you didn't just organise to transfer this monies to yourself. 

3 - Not sure about this. The concern here in my mind would be if you were getting paid more/less than you claimed, therefore not working at the skilled level you claim (e.g. claiming to be a manager but doing 'lower' skilled work, or claiming to be a technician but actually doing 'higher' skilled work). 

Have you submitted provident fund / tax returns for the period in question?

You usually have 28 days to respond so don't be in a rush. I would consult with a good MARA agent too, to double-check your response to the CO contact.


----------



## Shali

*Please withdraw you used EOIs*

Guys please withdraw your unused EOIs and give others a chance. you are not doing any favours to yourself or others by keeping unused EOIs if you are already invited. Please think about your fellow brothers and sisters who are waiting for their dream to come true.


----------



## Zak_M

$andeep said:


> Have received CO contact for following:
> 
> Time lapse and appearance change in child passport holders
> 
> Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained
> when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely
> to have occurred over the five year period. As this is the case for <>, please provide
> a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is
> not the child’s relative:
> 
> · the declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented
> for their medical examination (501) is the same as the child photographed in the
> passport and
> · the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.
> 
> Action taken : Consolidated all photos from birth till date (5 photos per year) along with STAT decl. Doc sent to CO.


I would appreciated if you could send me a-snapshot of the STAT decl you did, as i am facing the same matter for my boy. 

Thanks,
Zak


----------



## Zak_M

$andeep said:


> Have received CO contact for following:
> 
> Time lapse and appearance change in child passport holders
> 
> Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained
> when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely
> to have occurred over the five year period. As this is the case for <>, please provide
> a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is
> not the child’s relative:
> 
> · the declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented
> for their medical examination (501) is the same as the child photographed in the
> passport and
> · the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.
> 
> Action taken : Consolidated all photos from birth till date (5 photos per year) along with STAT decl. Doc sent to CO.


i would much appreciated if you could send me a snapshot of the STAT dec you did, as i am facing the same matter for my boy.

Thanks,


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Hi All

I lodged my Visa on 14th Dec do you know when I can expect the Visa?

Pte 10
Age 30
Edu 15
ACS positive
Experience 10
Spouse 5

Total 70 points

Invited on Nov 11

Lodged Dec 14

Grant: currently waiting

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 14th Dec do you know when I can expect the Visa?
> 
> Pte 10
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> ACS positive
> Experience 10
> Spouse 5
> 
> Total 70 points
> 
> Invited on Nov 11
> 
> Lodged Dec 14
> 
> Grant: currently waiting
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I think noone can pridict it accurately, but the trend seems to be 2-3 months. Happy waiting 

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## essessp

krislaks said:


> Recall cases in which applicants said, 'I don't know why the CO asked for a document that was already uploaded'. Think about this thoroughly, systematically. If the processing is happening in batches, they may not be a queue for cases, but I think there would be a queue for batches. I still think a case gets pulled out of a batch when new documentation is added, unless the batch has already been queued for processing, in which case, the document would not be in the file the CO is looking at. In cases where the document was added, as you claim, just a day before the grant email, perhaps that document was not required by the CO for making a decision?


Agree. By the time we add additional supporting document e;g Bank statements/PF statement, maybe the required check was already green(means checked and verified as positive). Also few of my mates who had got their applications processed told me this, as long as you have RnR on company letter head, and its a well known IT MNC(for 2613**) they have well established process, so employment verification is done quickly.


----------



## JG

Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.

Visa granted 189.

Engineering Technologist.

Days to grant : perfect 90 days.

Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.

An end to a big journey from June 2015. 

A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.

Thanks a lot guys.

A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


----------



## Marcus_1104

Hi guys, would like to know how often do CO call your employer to verify your employment with them? I heard from my agent that the probability is quite high if you are in IT field as ACS will not do the call when they assess your skill, thus CO will need to do the job. is that true?


----------



## gauraveca

Congrats mate. 



josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


----------



## priyaChhabra

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Many congrats josygeorge... enjoy the fruit of this long journey.. and keep us in your prayers


----------



## bssanthosh47

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Awesome news joseyy .. congrats buddy .. 

All the best for future . 

Atleast they are back to first week of Oct now . Waiting for my turn or atleast to hear back on my case eagerly .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Awesome news joseyy .. congrats buddy ..
> 
> All the best for future .
> 
> Atleast they are back to first week of Oct now . Waiting for my turn or atleast to hear back on my case eagerly .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Awesome news joseyy .. congrats buddy ..
> 
> All the best for future .
> 
> At least, they are back to first week of Oct now . Waiting for my turn or at least to hear back on my case eagerly .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## himsrj

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Happy to read this.
Congrats to you and family.


----------



## gauraveca

I do have a couple of questions. 
1. When did you uploaded your last doc?
2. When did you last logged on to immiaccount website?



josygeorge000 said:


> Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## vivinlobo

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Wow!! Congrats Bro.. God bless.. Happy for you 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Congrats bro


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Congrats bro 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

[email protected]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Any invites in last week?


----------



## RockyRaj

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.




Congrats!
Did you submit any documents like PCC, Medical and any other documents post lodgment. Also when was the last time you uploaded a document?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

erakash2003 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query related to the medical test required.
> 
> 
> 
> In my application summary page, I have two applications.
> 
> 1. Skilled Migration
> 
> 2. Health
> 
> 
> 
> If I click on the "view details" tab under "Skilled Migration", I see health assessment link on the left side. Further, I click on "Health Assessment", it shows Examination required.
> 
> 
> 
> However, if go back to the application summary page, and click on "view details" under the "Health application", it shows "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one know about this conflicting information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done my medical test. Once I received the invite, I created the immi account. After this, I initiated the health assessment to generate the HAP IDs. Once medical was done, I created the "Skilled Migration" application and selected "yes" when it asked "if candidate has done medical test" and provided the HAP ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Akash




Hi Akash,

I faced a similar problem for one of my dependents applicant. In my case, the status message displayed was the other way around i.e., Under visa application, it was “clearance provided” whereas under Health Declaration, it was “Examination in progress”. I reached out to immi technical support team to resolve the issue, yet to receive their response.

By any chance, have you done any health examination (medical) in the last 12 months? Or, do you have any valid medical examination already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

My bad ,didn't go through the prev threads, apart from waiting no other option. My filing date was Dec 4,2018 189 subclass


----------



## RustedGold

207 days and counting


----------



## Goki

Hi Friends / Experts , 

Need your advice here , I don't think i will get the grant for next few months .Jan 27th my medicals will expire (Since i am using the medicals which was taken for dependent visa ) and in march my wife's medical is about to expire . It has been 9 months of waiting and in that case Jan we may get a co for medicals as it expires on Jan and till the time my wife medicals will also expire on march . Torrid times for me 

Is it advisable to take the medicals now and update rather than waiting for that to expire and get a CO , sorry might be a silly question . just i am unaware . Any leads would be helpful . Thanks in advance .


----------



## sreeneshkamath

RustedGold said:


> 207 days and counting


For an invite or Grant?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raudichy

josygeorge000 said:


> visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : Perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from june 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing i am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


a w e s o m e


----------



## Rajesh arora

Congratulations jo


----------



## sreeneshkamath

davidng said:


> I think noone can pridict it accurately, but the trend seems to be 2-3 months. Happy waiting
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


Thanks David

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogjeet1984

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Many congratulations!!:thumb:


----------



## Saif

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by saifsd View Post
> I am sure your file is being worked upon just that you dont know, it's comin dude...
> Maybe so.



See I told you mate. Many congratulations!


----------



## Mohammed786

Congrats josy. All the best for your future endeavour. May i know how many points you claimed for your employment and how many employers you have worked for. Also, could you please mention what all documents you have uploaded to claim your employment points?




josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


----------



## sahana rashmi

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nkcpr

nkcpr said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As another user mentioned, the DHA website (see: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx) implies in my understanding you ought to have submitted it, and anecdotally many other applicants have - and some of them have not been asked for a reference letter on their company letter head and some have.
> 
> I don't think it being 2 months is an issue, instead I would be worried about DHA making a decision on your application without a CO contact (i.e. rejecting).
> 
> I would get a second opinion from another MARA agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and @Jammy22 for the suggestions. I went ahead and uploaded the SD today.
Click to expand...


I have uploaded the SD yesterday. I also got a mail from our HR saying that they cannot issue R&R letter for existing employees. Would it make sense to upload the PDF copy of that mail thread as well to the application now or wait till/if CO contacts? The mail is self explanatory, but is a covering letter required too ? Would appreciate suggestions.


----------



## nsathin

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Wow congrats.
Can u pls share ur timeline. how many points did u claim for exp and have u claimed ur spouse points?


----------



## sbahuguna

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.




Congratulations! 

Now that the thread-starter has got the grant, we should get one soon


----------



## JG

Thanks all for wishing me.

To all, I have claimed 5 points for employment and documents uploaded was rnr letter, pf, salary statement , payslip and Visa in UAE for two companies all these documents.

Total points at the time of invite was 75.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

nsathin said:


> Wow congrats.
> Can u pls share ur timeline. how many points did u claim for exp and have u claimed ur spouse points?


Yes 75 points and exp 5 and spouse also claimed. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

raudichy said:


> a w e s o m e


Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats!
> Did you submit any documents like PCC, Medical and any other documents post lodgment. Also when was the last time you uploaded a document?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have submitted 1023 for incorrect on last Sunday and uploaded PCC on last month. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Thanks for your prompt response. May i know at what time did you receive your golden email (U.A.E. time)?




josygeorge000 said:


> Thanks all for wishing me.
> 
> To all, I have claimed 5 points for employment and documents uploaded was rnr letter, pf, salary statement , payslip and Visa in UAE for two companies all these documents.
> 
> Total points at the time of invite was 75.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

vivinlobo said:


> Wow!! Congrats Bro.. God bless.. Happy for you
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Thanks vibin

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

gauraveca said:


> Congrats mate.


Thanks dear

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response. May i know at what time did you receive your golden email (U.A.E. time)?


1AM UAE TIME. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nkcpr said:


> I have uploaded the SD yesterday. I also got a mail from our HR saying that they cannot issue R&R letter for existing employees. Would it make sense to upload the PDF copy of that mail thread as well to the application now or wait till/if CO contacts? The mail is self explanatory, but is a covering letter required too ? Would appreciate suggestions.


Good question, I would keep the email trail in hand in case of a CO contact. 

My only concern would be planting seeds of doubt in the COs mind if they are not intending to ask for an employment ref letter and are satisfied with the SD. 

Curious to hear from others too.


----------



## kkjuly15

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Congrats and best wishes 🙂


----------



## Saif

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Good question, I would keep the email trail in hand in case of a CO contact.
> 
> My only concern would be planting seeds of doubt in the COs mind if they are not intending to ask for an employment ref letter and are satisfied with the SD.
> 
> Curious to hear from others too.


This is the right approach for me, good luck!


----------



## sahilchaudhary

My status is showing as Lodged.
I lodged on 9 Jan 2019.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> These are Immiaccount status titles on the revamped DHA website:
> 
> "The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.
> 
> Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
> Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
> Submitted means you have submitted an application.
> Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
> Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.
> Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
> Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post."
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


----------



## Saif

Have the dates moved any further than 26 Oct?


----------



## balaaspire17

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.




Congrats. Pls share the list of the documents you submitted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Many congratulations


----------



## Shenali12

No grants today ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

kkjuly15 said:


> Congrats and best wishes 🙂


Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.




Congratulations and Good Luck for Australia. 
What’s your IED ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

balaaspire17 said:


> Congrats. Pls share the list of the documents you submitted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will tell that. .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Shenali12 said:


> Congratulations and Good Luck for Australia.
> What’s your IED ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks sep 27 .

I think this is from pcc issued date. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Shenali12 said:


> No grants today ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I got one . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes I got one .
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk




Okay there was none on immitracker and thought yours is from yesterday. Anyways Enjoy the feeling !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

I don't have a tracker in there . Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta225

*Awaiting grant!!*

Dear fellow members,

Just wanted to share my status too, since i am in the same boat. I submitted the visa fee on 9th October, EOI was received on 12th August. The visa application was filed in April, ACS in March and PTE in January 2018. All the documents have been uploaded, including medical, educational and PCC. And, like most here, I am yet to hear from the CO, let alone a grant. We are a family of 4, with my wife a housewife and 2 daughters - 9 and 5. 

Question - Our PCC was obtained in September. Assuming that we get the grant in February, what will be the approx time frame within which we will need to travel at least once? Or shall i prepare to get a new PCC, keeping the delay in mind?

TIA


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Status
Skillselect - Lodged
Immiaccount - Received

The wait begins 
:amen:


sahilchaudhary said:


> My status is showing as Lodged.
> I lodged on 9 Jan 2019.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Congratulations JosyGeorge000.... all the best for your future.. did u uploaded all docs at once while lodging or later?


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Just relax and wait until CO contact or grant.


sumitgupta225 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Just wanted to share my status too, since i am in the same boat. I submitted the visa fee on 9th October, EOI was received on 12th August. The visa application was filed in April, ACS in March and PTE in January 2018. All the documents have been uploaded, including medical, educational and PCC. And, like most here, I am yet to hear from the CO, let alone a grant. We are a family of 4, with my wife a housewife and 2 daughters - 9 and 5.
> 
> Question - Our PCC was obtained in September. Assuming that we get the grant in February, what will be the approx time frame within which we will need to travel at least once? Or shall i prepare to get a new PCC, keeping the delay in mind?
> 
> TIA


----------



## JG

Rupi2cool said:


> Congratulations JosyGeorge000.... all the best for your future.. did u uploaded all docs at once while lodging or later?


I uploaded lot of files after lodgement and my last upload was on Sunday the last. For 1023 incorrect form .
So there is nothing related to that as the delay. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Congratulations and all the best for your future down under! 


josygeorge000 said:


> Being near to the end of this year grants I believe it is time to shift towards 2019 thread so those who receive a grant from 2019 Jan please post here.:spy::spy::spy:
> 
> layball:layball:layball:


----------



## JG

vamsi01986 said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your future down under!


Hahaha thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

$andeep said:


> Have received CO contact for following:
> 
> 
> 
> Time lapse and appearance change in child passport holders
> 
> 
> 
> Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained
> 
> when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely
> 
> to have occurred over the five year period. As this is the case for <>, please provide
> 
> a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is
> 
> not the child’s relative:
> 
> 
> 
> · the declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented
> 
> for their medical examination (501) is the same as the child photographed in the
> 
> passport and
> 
> · the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.
> 
> 
> 
> Action taken : Consolidated all photos from birth till date (5 photos per year) along with STAT decl. Doc sent to CO.




Pls let me know how old is your child. My child is 3 years. Do you think I need to get this SD ready?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

arvindjoshi said:


> I am expecting grant in year 2019. Below is my case
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313(Software Engineer)
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Her Medical's are pending as x-ray is not advisable during pregnancy. Expected Delivery date is 22-Jan
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, CO is asking for wife's medical & work reference letter from Current workplace.
> Employment reference should meet below requirements
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned
> 
> 
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018 in below fashion.
> 1. Sent a mail to [email protected] to defer the wife's medical till the child birth. I have attached wife's latest sonography report and latest gynecologist prescription report to the mail. Uploaded these docs in ImmiAccount as well.
> 2. Uploaded below docs to ImmiAccount for current employment proof
> - Reference Letter on company's letter head. The reference letter does not have the salary details and a direct contact number of the person writing the reference as the company has a standard template.
> - Salary Certificate on company's letter head
> - Compensation Letter
> - Uploaded all payslips contaning latest payslips
> 3.Asked CO to defer wife's medical by using change in circumstances option available in ImmiAccount.
> 
> 
> Waiting for CO contact..........




Do we need to provide the salary certificate even if all the payslips and tax documents are submitted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Anxiously waiting since 6-Dec-2018 when I lodged my visa application.

Expecting grant in Feb as per current trend of 70-75 days for 261313.

Need something to take my mind off this gruesome waiting game, as it's driving me crazy..

It's like posted on a border front waiting for nothing.. infinity ..



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Anxiously waiting since 6-Dec-2018 when I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Expecting grant in Feb as per current trend of 70-75 days for 261313.
> 
> Need something to take my mind off this gruesome waiting game, as it's driving me crazy..
> 
> It's like posted on a border front waiting for nothing.. infinity ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Likewise

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

It seems decision's are already taken before and the grant's are generated through the system later on because 1 am U.A.E. time means approx. 6-7 am in Australia and DHA working hours are i guess from 9 am to 5 pm.



josygeorge000 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response. May i know at what time did you receive your golden email (U.A.E. time)?
> 
> 
> 
> 1AM UAE TIME.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## atifiqbal1985

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Many congrats


----------



## rmd123

Congratulations!! looks like 11th is ur lucky number 



josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


----------



## Ptera

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Congratulations buddy! Very happy for you!
All the best!


----------



## outspoken

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Congrats bro,
Meanwhile, if dibp is following same trend, I'm not gonna expect my grant anytime soon. My wedding anniversary is in late June and birthday comes after September.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## insiyah4

balaaspire17 said:


> Pls let me know how old is your child. My child is 3 years. Do you think I need to get this SD ready?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had the CO contact for the same document
Our child was 3 months old when his passport was made.. so we were said to submit proof... so if your child's passport is created way back...den its better ot keep things ready and upload it on the portal so as there is no CO contact and a direct grant


----------



## insiyah4

*Congrats *



josygeorge000 said:


> I don't have a tracker in there . Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations  ... what is your IED and all the best for your future


----------



## balaaspire17

insiyah4 said:


> We had the CO contact for the same document
> 
> Our child was 3 months old when his passport was made.. so we were said to submit proof... so if your child's passport is created way back...den its better ot keep things ready and upload it on the portal so as there is no CO contact and a direct grant




Ok, thanks. 

Could you please share the documents and the template that you had used?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanta1

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.




Sweet! Many congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil

josygeorge000 said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.



Congratulations Josygeorge


----------



## $andeep

Zak_M said:


> i would much appreciated if you could send me a snapshot of the STAT dec you did, as i am facing the same matter for my boy.
> 
> Thanks,


1 ) Attach photos of every year. I provided 4 per year - collaged on A4 paper. Colored copy.
2 ) Get below signed by your friend who is AU Citizen or PR and not relative of child in front of Justice of Peace (JP).
3 ) Upload colored copy.

I have used below :

Statutory Declaration
OATHS ACT 1900, NSW, NINTH SCHEDULE


I, Name, Profession and resident of Address, contact No. Number, do solemnly declare and affirm that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.
I am family friend of applicant’s father and we know each other since year XXXX and have seen XXXX grow over years. We often meet at each other’s residence.

Visa applicant’s name
Family Name - XXX
Given Name – XXXX
Passport - XXXXX


[the facts to be stated according to the declarant’s knowledge, belief, or information, severally]
And I make this solemn declaration, as to the matter (or matters) aforesaid, according to the law in this behalf made – and subject to the punishment by law provided for any wilfully false statement in any such declaration.
Declared at: XXXX on XXXX
[place]	[date]

[signature of declarant]
in the presence of an authorised witness, who states:
I, -------------------	, a --------------------	,
[name of authorised witness]	[qualification of authorised witness]
certify the following matters concerning the making of this statutory declaration by the person who made it: [* please cross out any text that does not apply]
1.	*I saw the face of the person 
2.	*I have confirmed the person’s identity using an identification document and the document I relied on was …………...…………………………………. [describe identification document relied on]

[signature of authorised witness]	[date]


----------



## $andeep

Zak_M said:


> i would much appreciated if you could send me a snapshot of the STAT dec you did, as i am facing the same matter for my boy.
> 
> Thanks,


1 ) Attach photos of every year. I provided 4 per year - collaged on A4 paper. Colored copy.
2 ) Get below signed by your friend who is AU Citizen or PR and not relative of child in front of Justice of Peace (JP).
3 ) Upload colored copy.

I have used below :

Statutory Declaration
OATHS ACT 1900, NSW, NINTH SCHEDULE


I, Name, Profession and resident of Address, contact No. Number, do solemnly declare and affirm that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.
I am family friend of applicant’s father and we know each other since year XXXX and have seen XXXX grow over years. We often meet at each other’s residence.

Visa applicant’s name
Family Name - XXX
Given Name – XXXX
Passport - XXXXX


[the facts to be stated according to the declarant’s knowledge, belief, or information, severally]
And I make this solemn declaration, as to the matter (or matters) aforesaid, according to the law in this behalf made – and subject to the punishment by law provided for any wilfully false statement in any such declaration.
Declared at: XXXX on XXXX
[place]	[date]

[signature of declarant]
in the presence of an authorised witness, who states:
I, -------------------	, a --------------------	,
[name of authorised witness]	[qualification of authorised witness]
certify the following matters concerning the making of this statutory declaration by the person who made it: [* please cross out any text that does not apply]
1.	*I saw the face of the person 
2.	*I have confirmed the person’s identity using an identification document and the document I relied on was …………...…………………………………. [describe identification document relied on]

[signature of authorised witness]	[date]


----------



## JG

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Many congrats


Thanks. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

rmd123 said:


> Congratulations!! looks like 11th is ur lucky number


Feel so

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ptera said:


> Congratulations buddy! Very happy for you!
> 
> All the best!


Thanks dear

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Fanta1 said:


> Sweet! Many congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

divyashil said:


> Congratulations Josygeorge


Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeze50

Dear All,

A bit new to this forum.

Lodged my 189 Visa request on 27th Oct 2018 and had submitted a revised Form 80 in 1st week of November 2018.

Based on current trend, any idea by when I can expect a grant from my case officer assuming all documents are good ?


----------



## gauraveca

It is actually very hard to predict anything. But looking at the trend, at the earliest you can expect your grant next week.

Also, you just uploaded revised form 80 or you also uploaded Form 1022/1023 along with it?




beeze50 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A bit new to this forum.
> 
> Lodged my 189 Visa request on 27th Oct 2018 and had submitted a revised Form 80 in 1st week of November 2018.
> 
> Based on current trend, any idea by when I can expect a grant from my case officer assuming all documents are good ?


----------



## Vab18

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Anxiously waiting since 6-Dec-2018 when I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Expecting grant in Feb as per current trend of 70-75 days for 261313.
> 
> Need something to take my mind off this gruesome waiting game, as it's driving me crazy..
> 
> It's like posted on a border front waiting for nothing.. infinity ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


I wouldn’t expect anything until at least March as you still have Oct/Nov lodged in front of you and backlog people like us and others who are still waiting from earlier last year.


----------



## gauraveca

Hi All

I think over-documenting your application certainly slows down processing. I am realizing now that we should not keep adding documents (which aren't absolutely required) to make the case stronger. It might actually work against you.

One should provide only the documents which are absolutely necessary and avoid uploading the same document in different categories as well if you already have some documentation for that particular category. 

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## ShreyGotri

Vab18 said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting since 6-Dec-2018 when I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Expecting grant in Feb as per current trend of 70-75 days for 261313.
> 
> Need something to take my mind off this gruesome waiting game, as it's driving me crazy..
> 
> It's like posted on a border front waiting for nothing.. infinity ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t expect anything until at least March as you still have Oct/Nov lodged in front of you and backlog people like us and others who are still waiting from earlier last year.
Click to expand...

Wanted to know as how u guys get to know what is the backlog for visa applications? Is there any website which provides list/ backlogs for a particular feild? I applied for visa on 5th Jan 2019 under ANZ233311 via 189. When can i expect my visas?


----------



## gauraveca

Hey

There is no sure shot way to predict grants but people generally look out for trends and speculate. There are two main sources of these trends AFAIK

a. Expatforum : People report their grants/CO contacts here on this thread.
b. Myimmtracker : There is a website, "myimmitracker" where people add their cases and update the statuses as and when they get grants and CO contacts. On the basis of this data they show you interesting charts, stats and predict your grant date etc.

Hope you find this helpful.



ShreyGotri said:


> Wanted to know as how u guys get to know what is the backlog for visa applications? Is there any website which provides list/ backlogs for a particular feild? I applied for visa on 5th Jan 2019 under ANZ233311 via 189. When can i expect my visas?


----------



## raudichy

Based on inputs on this forum processing team reviews all documents and places it in queue for CO to take a call, it is kinda hard to believe that it can take 4 months for ones application to make it to CO if the all documents are updated in one go (I am 100 days in).

One concrete thing that i understand is that CO's need to keep a tab on global processing times and hence they may need to go back to 6-7 months back and see if they have the needed data to take a call.

I lodged on 4 Oct with 75 points for 261313 and have seen CO contact happening as long as 110 days considering cases since last June and 118 days if all job codes are considered together.

Does anybody know if processing team could also raise background check before it makes it to CO and hence there may be a delay. In the current period there is also a 2 week lag due to very slow pick up post december holidays compared to 2017.


----------



## Tony12345

310 days in, 2 CO contacts, 2 verification calls, 1 interview at the embassy... Still waiting


----------



## gauraveca

Hang in there mate. You'll get it soon.



Tony12345 said:


> 310 days in, 2 CO contacts, 2 verification calls, 1 interview at the embassy... Still waiting


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

can somebody please explain the list of dependent (spouse) documents required to submit 189 visa application. my wife completed her graduation (B.Tech) and working for a IT company from 4 years.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyGotri

gauraveca said:


> Hey
> 
> There is no sure shot way to predict grants but people generally look out for trends and speculate. There are two main sources of these trends AFAIK
> 
> a. Expatforum : People report their grants/CO contacts here on this thread.
> b. Myimmtracker : There is a website, "myimmitracker" where people add their cases and update the statuses as and when they get grants and CO contacts. On the basis of this data they show you interesting charts, stats and predict your grant date etc.
> 
> Hope you find this helpful.


Thanks!


----------



## Ptashant

Tony12345 said:


> 310 days in, 2 CO contacts, 2 verification calls, 1 interview at the embassy... Still waiting


Why 2 CO contacts? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

raudichy said:


> Based on inputs on this forum processing team reviews all documents and places it in queue for CO to take a call, it is kinda hard to believe that it can take 4 months for ones application to make it to CO if the all documents are updated in one go (I am 100 days in).
> 
> One concrete thing that i understand is that CO's need to keep a tab on global processing times and hence they may need to go back to 6-7 months back and see if they have the needed data to take a call.
> 
> I lodged on 4 Oct with 75 points for 261313 and have seen CO contact happening as long as 110 days considering cases since last June and 118 days if all job codes are considered together.
> 
> Does anybody know if processing team could also raise background check before it makes it to CO and hence there may be a delay. In the current period there is also a 2 week lag due to very slow pick up post december holidays compared to 2017.


I don’t think anyone will know how they process visas. It is speculation and purely that. One thing that is certain is points don’t matter post invite. If you have the necessary documents, medicals & police check you are in with a good chance of a direct grant. It is completely random though and a bit of a lottery as to when you will get it! Hopefully this helps, unfortunately once you hit apply it’s out of your hands and your in the queue! We got IACM email which people said is the last thing you want but actually it’s not so bad because at least we know someone has looked at our application and it will progress eventually!


----------



## Zak_M

$andeep said:


> 1 ) Attach photos of every year. I provided 4 per year - collaged on A4 paper. Colored copy.
> 2 ) Get below signed by your friend who is AU Citizen or PR and not relative of child in front of Justice of Peace (JP).
> 3 ) Upload colored copy.
> 
> I have used below :
> 
> Statutory Declaration
> OATHS ACT 1900, NSW, NINTH SCHEDULE
> 
> 
> I, Name, Profession and resident of Address, contact No. Number, do solemnly declare and affirm that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.
> I am family friend of applicant’s father and we know each other since year XXXX and have seen XXXX grow over years. We often meet at each other’s residence.
> 
> Visa applicant’s name
> Family Name - XXX
> Given Name – XXXX
> Passport - XXXXX
> 
> 
> [the facts to be stated according to the declarant’s knowledge, belief, or information, severally]
> And I make this solemn declaration, as to the matter (or matters) aforesaid, according to the law in this behalf made – and subject to the punishment by law provided for any wilfully false statement in any such declaration.
> Declared at: XXXX on XXXX
> [place]	[date]
> 
> [signature of declarant]
> in the presence of an authorised witness, who states:
> I, -------------------	, a --------------------	,
> [name of authorised witness]	[qualification of authorised witness]
> certify the following matters concerning the making of this statutory declaration by the person who made it: [* please cross out any text that does not apply]
> 1.	*I saw the face of the person
> 2.	*I have confirmed the person’s identity using an identification document and the document I relied on was …………...…………………………………. [describe identification document relied on]
> 
> [signature of authorised witness]	[date]


Thank you so much for your help, appreciated.
wishing you the best


----------



## Zak_M

$andeep said:


> 1 ) Attach photos of every year. I provided 4 per year - collaged on A4 paper. Colored copy.
> 2 ) Get below signed by your friend who is AU Citizen or PR and not relative of child in front of Justice of Peace (JP).
> 3 ) Upload colored copy.
> 
> I have used below :
> 
> Statutory Declaration
> OATHS ACT 1900, NSW, NINTH SCHEDULE
> 
> 
> I, Name, Profession and resident of Address, contact No. Number, do solemnly declare and affirm that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.
> I am family friend of applicant’s father and we know each other since year XXXX and have seen XXXX grow over years. We often meet at each other’s residence.
> 
> Visa applicant’s name
> Family Name - XXX
> Given Name – XXXX
> Passport - XXXXX
> 
> 
> [the facts to be stated according to the declarant’s knowledge, belief, or information, severally]
> And I make this solemn declaration, as to the matter (or matters) aforesaid, according to the law in this behalf made – and subject to the punishment by law provided for any wilfully false statement in any such declaration.
> Declared at: XXXX on XXXX
> [place]	[date]
> 
> [signature of declarant]
> in the presence of an authorised witness, who states:
> I, -------------------	, a --------------------	,
> [name of authorised witness]	[qualification of authorised witness]
> certify the following matters concerning the making of this statutory declaration by the person who made it: [* please cross out any text that does not apply]
> 1.	*I saw the face of the person
> 2.	*I have confirmed the person’s identity using an identification document and the document I relied on was …………...…………………………………. [describe identification document relied on]
> 
> [signature of authorised witness]	[date]



For the 
Visa applicant’s name
Family Name - XXX
Given Name – XXXX
Passport - XXXXX

Do you mean the main applicant name with the other details, or the child nam and details?

Thanks


----------



## ihaleem9

I have a situation and wanted to get opinion. What would be my IED?

Got invite in August 2018
Pcc from March 2018
Didn't take medicals bcoz of pregnancy situation - will be taking medicals in May 2019 (that's after delivery) 

What will be my IED since it'll be already past 1 yr from pcc?


----------



## 457aug2016

Hi guys,

A very happy Sunday to all of you. I am a fellow traveler in the PR journey - here are my details - 

on 457 visa in Melbourne since nov 2016

lodged EOI for 189 and 190 both on 60 and 65 points respectively in November 2018

increased points via pte and updated EOI on 7th Jan 2019 so DOE is 7th Jan

Now the points are - 70 for 189 and 75 for 190(Victoria SS)

based on the recent trends, what will you guys suggest me, in how much time can i expect invitation? I am seeing random trends.. one of my friend got invite on 70 points in 189 stream after 11 months but did not get vic 190 invite on 75 points.

The 457 direct nomination pathway for Victoria has been closed since last September.. otherwise I would have got PR by now. Many of my friends got PR through the fast track 457 190 direct pathway stream..

This is just first of my post to register myself as a contributor and learner in this forum.. hope to get you guys' support and offering help in whichever way I can.. 

Will you guys suggest me to file EOI from all states? NT, WA, NSW etc.. to increase my chances?

ANZCO: 261313 (70 pts)
Date Of Effect (189) and 190 - 07/01/19
PTE- 20 pts, 
AGE- 30 pts (27yr old),
experience - 5pts,
education-15 pts

state sponsorship - 5 points


----------



## sreeneshkamath

457aug2016 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A very happy Sunday to all of you. I am a fellow traveler in the PR journey - here are my details -
> 
> on 457 visa in Melbourne since nov 2016
> 
> lodged EOI for 189 and 190 both on 60 and 65 points respectively in November 2018
> 
> increased points via pte and updated EOI on 7th Jan 2019 so DOE is 7th Jan
> 
> Now the points are - 70 for 189 and 75 for 190(Victoria SS)
> 
> based on the recent trends, what will you guys suggest me, in how much time can i expect invitation? I am seeing random trends.. one of my friend got invite on 70 points in 189 stream after 11 months but did not get vic 190 invite on 75 points.
> 
> The 457 direct nomination pathway for Victoria has been closed since last September.. otherwise I would have got PR by now. Many of my friends got PR through the fast track 457 190 direct pathway stream..
> 
> This is just first of my post to register myself as a contributor and learner in this forum.. hope to get you guys' support and offering help in whichever way I can..
> 
> Will you guys suggest me to file EOI from all states? NT, WA, NSW etc.. to increase my chances?
> 
> ANZCO: 261313 (70 pts)
> Date Of Effect (189) and 190 - 07/01/19
> PTE- 20 pts,
> AGE- 30 pts (27yr old),
> experience - 5pts,
> education-15 pts
> 
> state sponsorship - 5 points


If you have a job in hand go ahead and apply for 189/190 that way it becomes faster.

Btw what's your job code? Some of the code till November was sending invites for 70 pointers from Dec onwards trend has moved to 75 points for 189 for most of the job codes. Also since you're in AU, give it a go on NAATI exam. That will fetch you a good 5 points. All the best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 457aug2016

sreeneshkamath said:


> If you have a job in hand go ahead and apply for 189/190 that way it becomes faster.
> 
> Btw what's your job code? Some of the code till November was sending invites for 70 pointers from Dec onwards trend has moved to 75 points for 189 for most of the job codes. Also since you're in AU, give it a go on NAATI exam. That will fetch you a good 5 points. All the best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


My job code is 261313 

Thanks for replying, I will check NAATI exam, how much will it take to gain 5 points through the NAATI exam, 5 months/ 6 months? Is it worth waiting ?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

457aug2016 said:


> My job code is 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying, I will check NAATI exam, how much will it take to gain 5 points through the NAATI exam, 5 months/ 6 months? Is it worth waiting ?


I know it's costly but it's your call. If the exam is available and you're comfortable and confident go for it as it's worth spending and things are more easier when you are an onshore applicant

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsathin

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Anxiously waiting since 6-Dec-2018 when I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Expecting grant in Feb as per current trend of 70-75 days for 261313.
> 
> Need something to take my mind off this gruesome waiting game, as it's driving me crazy..
> 
> It's like posted on a border front waiting for nothing.. infinity ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Add ur case into myimmitracker, it will give u fair understanding about grant trends.


----------



## nsathin

JG said:


> I uploaded lot of files after lodgement and my last upload was on Sunday the last. For 1023 incorrect form .
> So there is nothing related to that as the delay.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I guess the process has changed now, the incorrect info can b submitted in update us section no need to submit form 1023, as per my understanding.


----------



## nsathin

Shenali12 said:


> Congratulations and Good Luck for Australia.
> What’s your IED ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RustedGold said:


> 207 days and counting


Very long wait!! No CO contacts or immi commencement email still?


----------



## 457aug2016

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Anxiously waiting since 6-Dec-2018 when I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Expecting grant in Feb as per current trend of 70-75 days for 261313.
> 
> Need something to take my mind off this gruesome waiting game, as it's driving me crazy..
> 
> It's like posted on a border front waiting for nothing.. infinity ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


What is your points score and job code mate ?


----------



## 457aug2016

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Anxiously waiting since 6-Dec-2018 when I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Expecting grant in Feb as per current trend of 70-75 days for 261313.
> 
> Need something to take my mind off this gruesome waiting game, as it's driving me crazy..
> 
> It's like posted on a border front waiting for nothing.. infinity ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


What is your points score and job code mate ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nsathin said:


> I guess the process has changed now, the incorrect info can b submitted in update us section no need to submit form 1023, as per my understanding.


True, and once you submit the electronic form via the Update Us section on Immiaccount, the relevant form appears in the documents attached section.


----------



## Duajaved

Hello can any one guide that is it compulsory to upload payslip and bankstatement for one claiming experience points... As i dont have these documents and not possible to get them because salary was in cash... Yes but i have tax documents and employment references letter... Are these ok???


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All, what are the chances of getting a grant in feb if the application is lodged on Dec 4,2018 for job code 261313 and 80 points?

Regards


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Duajaved said:


> Hello can any one guide that is it compulsory to upload payslip and bankstatement for one claiming experience points... As i dont have these documents and not possible to get them because salary was in cash... Yes but i have tax documents and employment references letter... Are these ok???


Hi, I would say upload all the available docs. Be it tax statement, form16, reference letters etc. The idea is to provide maximum supporting documents. If you have taken any agent's help .go ahead and ask him for his advise.

Others can also provide their inputs on this.

Regards


----------



## Duajaved

Duajaved said:


> Hello can any one guide that is it compulsory to upload payslip and bankstatement for one claiming experience points... As i dont have these documents and not possible to get them because salary was in cash... Yes but i have tax documents and employment references letter... Are these ok???





urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Duajaved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can any one guide that is it compulsory to upload payslip and bankstatement for one claiming experience points... As i dont have these documents and not possible to get them because salary was in cash... Yes but i have tax documents and employment references letter... Are these ok???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I would say upload all the available docs. Be it tax statement, form16, reference letters etc. The idea is to provide maximum supporting documents. If you have taken any agent's help .go ahead and ask him for his advise.
> 
> Others can also provide their inputs on this.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Thank u soo much for ur response.... I haven't taken any agent request..


----------



## JG

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All, what are the chances of getting a grant in feb if the application is lodged on Dec 4,2018 for job code 261313 and 80 points?
> 
> Regards


Most probably looking at the current trend grant will be in March 2018. If no CO contacts.


----------



## JG

ihaleem9 said:


> I have a situation and wanted to get opinion. What would be my IED?
> 
> Got invite in August 2018
> Pcc from March 2018
> Didn't take medicals bcoz of pregnancy situation - will be taking medicals in May 2019 (that's after delivery)
> 
> What will be my IED since it'll be already past 1 yr from pcc?


so must be the date which is earlier from PCC and medicals.


----------



## JG

Tony12345 said:


> 310 days in, 2 CO contacts, 2 verification calls, 1 interview at the embassy... Still waiting


That is really painful. But the end will be fruitful.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

457aug2016 said:


> What is your points score and job code mate ?


261313, 75pts

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All, what are the chances of getting a grant in feb if the application is lodged on Dec 4,2018 for job code 261313 and 80 points?
> 
> Regards


After Feb 20 IMO.

Mine is 6Dec with 75pts.

Keep in touch mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger_king2000

Hi expats. I want ur expert opinion.
Case: while waiting for my invite onshore, I applied for a student visa 1 month ago bcz my 485 was expired. I was issued a bridging visa A.
Now I have got the invite and have applied for the 189 visa as well.
My studne visa application is still not decided.

Question1: if I withdraw my student visa application before it’s decision, which bridging visa will be issued to me.

Question2: will this withdraw have any negative impact upon my PR visa application or its processing?

Question3: will college create any troubles for me because I won’t pay them the fees once I withdraw the student visa?

Early replys will be appreciated.
Thanx.


----------



## farh

Are you going to preupload the statutory declaration? My daughter is 2 yrs 3 months old. I'm wondering if I should preupload it too before CO asks as I'm hoping for a direct grant and no more delays




balaaspire17 said:


> Ok, thanks.
> Could you please share the documents and the template that you had used?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farh

How old was your child when CO asked for SD?


----------



## farh

Zak_M said:


> i would much appreciated if you could send me a snapshot of the STAT dec you did, as i am facing the same matter for my boy.
> 
> Thanks,



How old is your child? 

Mine is 2 years old and I'm wondering if I should keep this ready too


----------



## farh

Danger_king2000 said:


> Hi expats. I want ur expert opinion.
> Case: while waiting for my invite onshore, I applied for a student visa 1 month ago bcz my 485 was expired. I was issued a bridging visa A.
> Now I have got the invite and have applied for the 189 visa as well.
> My studne visa application is still not decided.
> 
> Question1: if I withdraw my student visa application before it’s decision, which bridging visa will be issued to me.
> 
> Question2: will this withdraw have any negative impact upon my PR visa application or its processing?
> 
> Question3: will college create any troubles for me because I won’t pay them the fees once I withdraw the student visa?
> 
> Early replys will be appreciated.
> Thanx.


I was in the same position few months ago. Had approached a Mara agent and a lawyer. They gave suggestion to apply 189 after getting student visa

If you've already applied then mail the department and tell to withdraw student visa application. 

I'm not sure how or what mail you have to send. Better approach an agent


----------



## balaaspire17

$andeep said:


> 1 ) Attach photos of every year. I provided 4 per year - collaged on A4 paper. Colored copy.
> 
> 2 ) Get below signed by your friend who is AU Citizen or PR and not relative of child in front of Justice of Peace (JP).
> 
> 3 ) Upload colored copy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have used below :
> 
> 
> 
> Statutory Declaration
> 
> OATHS ACT 1900, NSW, NINTH SCHEDULE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, Name, Profession and resident of Address, contact No. Number, do solemnly declare and affirm that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.
> 
> I am family friend of applicant’s father and we know each other since year XXXX and have seen XXXX grow over years. We often meet at each other’s residence.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa applicant’s name
> 
> Family Name - XXX
> 
> Given Name – XXXX
> 
> Passport - XXXXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [the facts to be stated according to the declarant’s knowledge, belief, or information, severally]
> 
> And I make this solemn declaration, as to the matter (or matters) aforesaid, according to the law in this behalf made – and subject to the punishment by law provided for any wilfully false statement in any such declaration.
> 
> Declared at: XXXX on XXXX
> 
> [place][date]
> 
> 
> 
> [signature of declarant]
> 
> in the presence of an authorised witness, who states:
> 
> I, -------------------, a --------------------,
> 
> [name of authorised witness][qualification of authorised witness]
> 
> certify the following matters concerning the making of this statutory declaration by the person who made it: [* please cross out any text that does not apply]
> 
> 1.*I saw the face of the person
> 
> 2.*I have confirmed the person’s identity using an identification document and the document I relied on was …………...…………………………………. [describe identification document relied on]
> 
> 
> 
> [signature of authorised witness][date]




Thanks Sandeep for sharing this.

How old was your child when you were asked to provide this declaration? 

This declaration was uploaded under ‘Other’ section under your child attach documents page. Correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger_king2000

Alright bro, but my questions are still the same. Either college will create the problem or not and either it will effect my 189 file or not.

Did you went to same agent who did your student visa and COE?


----------



## nitin2611

ram1289 said:


> CO contact was for partner PTE scores to be sent online. Applied from onshore.


Hi Ram

Was it that you had not sent the scores online earlier (I am refering to the choice we are asked while booking exam and later the mail we get that scores will be sent) ? Or was it despite that you got this CO contact?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Ismiya

272 days 😞 and counting counting... never expected this happen to me from beginning till now


----------



## Ejaz26

Hi guys, 
I have received an invitation and I’m gathering documents required for the visa. 
I have a question, if anybody can help me with.
In the EOI, I have written my last name as first name and first name as last name accidently.
Now that I have already got the invitation, will there be any issues if I proceed with the visa application? Please help. 
Regards,
Ejaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

JG said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Many Congratulations!!


----------



## nitin2611

sahilchaudhary said:


> My status is showing as Lodged.
> I lodged on 9 Jan 2019.


Hi Sahil

You mean lodged is shown where?
For me the status is shown as 'Lodged' for the EOI 
And for the immi account it shows as 'Received'.

What's the case for you?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## waqasashraf03

Anyone with Lodgement in November 2018? Any CO contact?


----------



## JG

nitin2611 said:


> Many Congratulations!!


Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03

Congratulations...

We were in the 2339x thread as well..


----------



## DivAus

waqasashraf03 said:


> Anyone with Lodgement in November 2018? Any CO contact?


Lodged on Nov 1st 2018.. still waiting.. no updates 😟


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

*Received the Visa Grant*

Hello Guys,

I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail" 

Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.

Here are my details:
Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )

Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.

Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


----------



## balaaspire17

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> 
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.




Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniz

84 Days and still counting....

Accountant
invited 11th October
Visa lodged 19th October 2018
Visa grant:tsk::tsk:


----------



## Divkasi

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


Many congratulations 🎊


----------



## dkkrlaus

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> 
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

waqasashraf03 said:


> Anyone with Lodgement in November 2018? Any CO contact?


Lodged on Nov 27.. Still no update.. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## foios

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


Congrats!!!

Hopefully they will start closing the October applicants...the wait is just killing!


----------



## nitin2611

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> 
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.




Many congratulations


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Hi, I received ITa for 189 visa on 11th Jan. Today I want to launch visa application, at this moment, I don't have proof for spouse functional English. Is it ok, to add spouse funcrional english proof after launching visa application. Is it ok, if the date of her PTE or letter from her college mentioning medium of instruction as English are after the date of my visa application date. can I still add them?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkjuly15

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


Congrats 🙂


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Hi, I received ITa for 189 visa on 11th Jan. Today I want to launch visa application, at this moment, I don't have proof for spouse functional English. Is it ok, to add spouse funcrional english proof after launching visa application. Is it ok, if the date of her PTE or letter from her college mentioning medium of instruction as English are after the date of my visa application date. Will I be able to add them later?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi, I received ITa for 189 visa on 11th Jan. Today I want to launch visa application, at this moment, I don't have proof for spouse functional English. Is it ok, to add spouse funcrional english proof after launching visa application. Is it ok, if the date of her PTE or letter from her college mentioning medium of instruction as English are after the date of my visa application date. Will I be able to add them later?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Received the invite on Jan 11, right?

If you’re not claiming spouse points, it’s fine. The date on the document proving her functional english capacity doesn’t matter.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Received the invite on Jan 11, right?
> 
> If you’re not claiming spouse points, it’s fine. The date on the document proving her functional english capacity doesn’t matter.


Thank you, as I am not claiming spouse points, dovI have to add all my spouse documents in the same section as mine or do I get a seperate category to attach her documents?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> 
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


Congratulations on the grant and all the best for your future down under!  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received the invite on Jan 11, right?
> 
> If you’re not claiming spouse points, it’s fine. The date on the document proving her functional english capacity doesn’t matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, as I am not claiming spouse points, dovI have to add all my spouse documents in the same section as mine or do I get a seperate category to attach her documents?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There are separate sections for uploading documents of each applicant.


----------



## JG

dkkrlaus said:


> Lodged on Nov 27.. Still no update..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


November is yet to be touched. 1 month more it may take.


----------



## JG

waqasashraf03 said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> We were in the 2339x thread as well..


Thanks dear.


----------



## Bandish

I have a feeling that next week few early Nov cases will get direct grants... 1 or 2 Nov. And that there will be more grants on Monday.


----------



## JG

To all those who have doubt in submitting documents after visa lodgement, I just want to clarify that I have uploaded documents a minimum 5 times during the course of 90 days. And the last document I have uploaded was on the last Sunday in the week of the grant that too for form 1023 notification for incorrect information. That had no effect on my application in any way because within one week I got my grant without a co contact.

And of course I am not saying that if you upload anything very serious changes there must be some effects but still, I am referring to the supporting of each section documents in short.

PS: You can upload documents anytime after the lodgement before CO contact to support your application.

I am saying this because a lot of people PM'ed me asking this.


----------



## DVS105

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Hi, I received ITa for 189 visa on 11th Jan. Today I want to launch visa application, at this moment, I don't have proof for spouse functional English. Is it ok, to add spouse funcrional english proof after launching visa application. Is it ok, if the date of her PTE or letter from her college mentioning medium of instruction as English are after the date of my visa application date. can I still add them?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Congrats for the invite!
You may submit the spouse english medium certificate or PTE/IELTS results later but before CO makes a contact. Given the current timelines, you have atleast 2 months to gather that document.

Good luck.


----------



## ashishk07

Applied for 189 on 20/10/2018 (261312) and still nothing 😥😥. 

This wait is killing me


----------



## Ejaz26

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have received an invitation and I’m gathering documents required for the visa.
> I have a question, if anybody can help me with.
> In the EOI, I have written my last name as first name and first name as last name accidently.
> Now that I have already got the invitation, will there be any issues if I proceed with the visa application? Please help.
> Regards,
> Ejaz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi guys, 
Can anyone help me with this doubt I have?

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhs192003

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


When is your IED? Did you apply with a partner or/and kid?


----------



## vabhs192003

ashishk07 said:


> Applied for 189 on 20/10/2018 (261312) and still nothing 😥😥.
> 
> This wait is killing me


Lodgement on 25th Ocotber. Slowly the anxiousness is tipping the sanity!


----------



## Sam701

Duajaved said:


> Hello can any one guide that is it compulsory to upload payslip and bankstatement for one claiming experience points... As i dont have these documents and not possible to get them because salary was in cash... Yes but i have tax documents and employment references letter... Are these ok???


I have the same issue as yours. I was receiving the salary in cash so i dont have a bank statement but i finally managed to get the payslips. Try to arrange payslips if possible.


----------



## Sam701

Ismiya said:


> 272 days 😞 and counting counting... never expected this happen to me from beginning till now


You are reaching the global time limit. Hopefully you will get it in a month or so.
Maybe you should contact them and ask about your case.


----------



## Ajaysharma

rkhalid said:


> what is meant by security background check and how long it usually takes..Is it done for all or only speicfic caes as in some cases grants are givne even within 90days does ds mean those applicants havent been looked for background checks..


Visit the nearest Police Station in KSA and Request them to provide you Criminal Record Check . Provide them the copy of your Invitation or get Letter from Australian Embassy requesting this "Criminal Record Check" document. Once you receive get it attested from MOFA office in Riyad.


======================

Lodge 189 Visa on 20-dec-2018


----------



## kaniz

ashishk07 said:


> Applied for 189 on 20/10/2018 (261312) and still nothing 😥😥.
> 
> This wait is killing me


I am on the asme boat, lodged on 19th October from accounting.


----------



## JG

kaniz said:


> I am on the asme boat, lodged on 19th October from accounting.


Your time is coming mate.


----------



## sksksanjay1

I am also waiting for my grant. Visa lodged on 11th Oct 2018. 261313


----------



## Nadine1986

A couple of questions please:
I lodged my visa application Dec first week and I have moved to the UK (change of address) the first week of Jan. I will be in the UK for another 6 months before I go back to India. I presume I should notify this as an address change in immi account. Please advise if can do this under Update details>Change of address details. Does this need a form to be filled and uploaded? 

Also, I didn’t have the bank statements for one of my previous employers when I lodged the visa application and I have it now. Is it wise to upload it now? Does it ask for a form to be uploaded with it? 

Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

Nadine1986 said:


> A couple of questions please:
> I lodged my visa application Dec first week and I have moved to the UK (change of address) the first week of Jan. I will be in the UK for another 6 months before I go back to India. I presume I should notify this as an address change in immi account. Please advise if can do this under Update details>Change of address details. Does this need a form to be filled and uploaded?
> 
> Also, I didn’t have the bank statements for one of my previous employers when I lodged the visa application and I have it now. Is it wise to upload it now? Does it ask for a form to be uploaded with it?
> 
> Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.


Use the update us for address 

Upload the statement under the correct section 
Nothing else required 

Cheers


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Hello all, 

I wanted to know about the document limit in the immiaccount I have exhausted the 60 document limit , is there a way to enhance that, I have got 3rd CO contact now, another question is does the status not change after first CO contact as my status is now further assessment and not changed to information requested , also the I see the ip switch currently disabled , will it get enabled once I attach any new document?

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wanted to know about the document limit in the immiaccount I have exhausted the 60 document limit , is there a way to enhance that, I have got 3rd CO contact now, another question is does the status not change after first CO contact as my status is now further assessment and not changed to information requested , also the I see the ip switch currently disabled , will it get enabled once I attach any new document?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


The document limit can be enhanced only by the CO
If the CO has asked you to upload any documents, you can email him back and ask him to raise the limit
If not , then there is no way you can upload more documents 

The IP button will be activated by the CO only when he asks you to submit some additional evidence
It does not get activated when you upload fresh documents 

Cheers


----------



## nitin2611

Nadine1986 said:


> A couple of questions please:
> 
> I lodged my visa application Dec first week and I have moved to the UK (change of address) the first week of Jan. I will be in the UK for another 6 months before I go back to India. I presume I should notify this as an address change in immi account. Please advise if can do this under Update details>Change of address details. Does this need a form to be filled and uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I didn’t have the bank statements for one of my previous employers when I lodged the visa application and I have it now. Is it wise to upload it now? Does it ask for a form to be uploaded with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly advise. Thanks in advance.




You can refer the official link 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online

There is a section there for change of address. You may refer the attached snapshot as well.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611

NB said:


> The document limit can be enhanced only by the CO
> If the CO has asked you to upload any documents, you can email him back and ask him to raise the limit
> If not , then there is no way you can upload more documents
> 
> The IP button will be activated by the CO only when he asks you to submit some additional evidence
> It does not get activated when you upload fresh documents
> 
> Cheers




A quick query - What is the IP button being talked about n when is it applicable?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## vijaysharma1953

NB said:


> The document limit can be enhanced only by the CO
> If the CO has asked you to upload any documents, you can email him back and ask him to raise the limit
> If not , then there is no way you can upload more documents
> 
> The IP button will be activated by the CO only when he asks you to submit some additional evidence
> It does not get activated when you upload fresh documents
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB you are great.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

nitin2611 said:


> A quick query - What is the IP button being talked about n when is it applicable?
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


It becomes activated when a co asks you for a document

When you upload the document, you press it to inform the co that the information has been provided and he can proceed with the processing 

Cheers


----------



## nitin2611

NB said:


> It becomes activated when a co asks you for a document
> 
> 
> 
> When you upload the document, you press it to inform the co that the information has been provided and he can proceed with the processing
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for that info NB


----------



## Ismiya

Hai friends I lodged on april 15th first co contact 21st august and 2nd co contact October 15th... wait already killed me and reborn again in these waiting period.. 😛 😛 can anyone guess when can I expect our grant ???


----------



## Nadine1986

Thanks much NB. 

Cheers



NB said:


> Use the update us for address
> 
> Upload the statement under the correct section
> Nothing else required
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Nadine1986

Thank you Nitin! 



nitin2611 said:


> You can refer the official link
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online
> 
> There is a section there for change of address. You may refer the attached snapshot as well.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


----------



## Fanta1

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> 
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

Ismiya said:


> Hai friends I lodged on april 15th first co contact 21st august and 2nd co contact October 15th... wait already killed me and reborn again in these waiting period.. 😛 😛 can anyone guess when can I expect our grant ???




What the first and second contact for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


----------



## vamsi01986

Congratulations ismiya. Please share your journey with us. All the best for the future down under! 


Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Hai everyone !! Our journey is quite long journey . Started in 2017 with ielts but unfortunately got 7 in writing alone. Then again started in jan with pte , same happened again strucked in one subject and in third attempt in pte we got above 80 in all in month of april. And in meanwhile we completed acs in jan itself and got positive assessment and got invite in april 8th 2018 eoi I applied medical on the next day itself completed in 3 dayd and applied april 15th 2018 then wait started...
Got first co contact for form 815 ( since my hus had tb history so expected one)
Becoz of that medical for him is expired in 6 months that s in October month 
So got another co contact for to renew medical on 15th October and submitted on 23rd October 
At last today we r granted.. meanwhile i called dha for around 5 times i guess., some time good reply and some time standard reply.. our waiting period was hard because we cant take any decision in work r in life because this but most of the time funny too when reading this forum . For past few months I seriously missed and thanks to @gunbun @international canuck @nb and so many sorry if I didn’t mention ur name but thanks to god and thanks to this members...
But all the pain bursted after opened that golden mail for me and my hus and my kid..


----------



## vamsi01986

thanks for sharing your journey, where are you currently and what time you received the email?


Ismiya said:


> Hai everyone !! Our journey is quite long journey . Started in 2017 with ielts but unfortunately got 7 in writing alone. Then again started in jan with pte , same happened again strucked in one subject and in third attempt in pte we got above 80 in all in month of april. And in meanwhile we completed acs in jan itself and got positive assessment and got invite in april 8th 2018 eoi I applied medical on the next day itself completed in 3 dayd and applied april 15th 2018 then wait started...
> Got first co contact for form 815 ( since my hus had tb history so expected one)
> Becoz of that medical for him is expired in 6 months that s in October month
> So got another co contact for to renew medical on 15th October and submitted on 23rd October
> At last today we r granted.. meanwhile i called dha for around 5 times i guess., some time good reply and some time standard reply.. our waiting period was hard because we cant take any decision in work r in life because this but most of the time funny too when reading this forum . For past few months I seriously missed and thanks to @gunbun @international canuck @nb and so many sorry if I didn’t mention ur name but thanks to god and thanks to this members...
> But all the pain bursted after opened that golden mail for me and my hus and my kid..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ismiya said:


> Hai everyone !! Our journey is quite long journey . Started in 2017 with ielts but unfortunately got 7 in writing alone. Then again started in jan with pte , same happened again strucked in one subject and in third attempt in pte we got above 80 in all in month of april. And in meanwhile we completed acs in jan itself and got positive assessment and got invite in april 8th 2018 eoi I applied medical on the next day itself completed in 3 dayd and applied april 15th 2018 then wait started...
> Got first co contact for form 815 ( since my hus had tb history so expected one)
> Becoz of that medical for him is expired in 6 months that s in October month
> So got another co contact for to renew medical on 15th October and submitted on 23rd October
> At last today we r granted.. meanwhile i called dha for around 5 times i guess., some time good reply and some time standard reply.. our waiting period was hard because we cant take any decision in work r in life because this but most of the time funny too when reading this forum . For past few months I seriously missed and thanks to @gunbun @international canuck @nb and so many sorry if I didn’t mention ur name but thanks to god and thanks to this members...
> But all the pain bursted after opened that golden mail for me and my hus and my kid..


Nearly a year long journey, I'm so glad it worked out with the PTE / Form 815  

Congrats!


----------



## nitin2611

Ismiya said:


> Hai everyone !! Our journey is quite long journey . Started in 2017 with ielts but unfortunately got 7 in writing alone. Then again started in jan with pte , same happened again strucked in one subject and in third attempt in pte we got above 80 in all in month of april. And in meanwhile we completed acs in jan itself and got positive assessment and got invite in april 8th 2018 eoi I applied medical on the next day itself completed in 3 dayd and applied april 15th 2018 then wait started...
> Got first co contact for form 815 ( since my hus had tb history so expected one)
> Becoz of that medical for him is expired in 6 months that s in October month
> So got another co contact for to renew medical on 15th October and submitted on 23rd October
> At last today we r granted.. meanwhile i called dha for around 5 times i guess., some time good reply and some time standard reply.. our waiting period was hard because we cant take any decision in work r in life because this but most of the time funny too when reading this forum . For past few months I seriously missed and thanks to @gunbun @international canuck @nb and so many sorry if I didn’t mention ur name but thanks to god and thanks to this members...
> But all the pain bursted after opened that golden mail for me and my hus and my kid..




Many congratulations Ismiya


----------



## kkjuly15

Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


Congrats 🙂


----------



## farooq41

Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


Congratulations! Your prayers have been answered. All the best down under!


----------



## Swethaganga

Congrates.. 
while just going through form i have read your post, long journey finally all good. 
May be its a kind of co incidence.. just reading ur grant post..
Iam waiting since august. 

Invite- august 11/2018
Submited- august 15

Co cantact - november 20 ( for staturatory declaration of my son) 

Submited same day. 

Waiting waiting...
Praying all the time.


----------



## vamsi01986

Swethaganga said:


> Congrates..
> while just going through form i have read your post, long journey finally all good.
> May be its a kind of co incidence.. just reading ur grant post..
> Iam waiting since august.
> 
> Invite- august 11/2018
> Submited- august 15
> 
> Co cantact - november 20 ( for staturatory declaration of my son)
> 
> Submited same day.
> 
> Waiting waiting...
> Praying all the time.


Hi swetha what was the statutory declaration for? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swethaganga

It was like he pass port was taken when he was 8 weeks .. so CO asked for staturatory declaration to confirm his identity signed by an Australian PR or citizens along with his some photos.. 
Catch :: Am an onshore, He was already granted two visas with the same pass port. 
But this time they asked this.


----------



## Swethaganga

My advice with any one with kids under 5 years, 
Try to submit this to avoid CO contact, as am seeing lot of this these days.


----------



## jenvas

*Got my grant*

Hi All,

I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker

My timeline below

Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant

PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
ITA - 11th Sep 2018
Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
Grant - 14th Jan 2019


Note:

1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating

Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.


----------



## Jammy22

krislaks said:


> RockyRaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding from immitracker is the check for people with 15 points for work and offshore is checked with longer processing time with the exception for 2613**
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think this observation might be right. Let us see why. First of all, is the grant process rocket science? No, definitely not. In fact, everything is clearly documented on DIBP website pages. Here is one aspect:
> 
> We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:
> 
> whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
> how quickly you respond to any requests for additional information
> how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
> how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
> for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration program
> 
> 
> Read the 3rd point above. Read it again and keep reading until you understand what it means. ALL, and I repeat, ALL claims are verified for authenticity and DIBP does not take any chances, even if Bill Gates is applying. There is no question of luck here. Let's look at the criterion for which points are typically claimed by applicants. Let's break it down.
> 
> Age - How can it be verified? Passport, National ID, Birth Certificate etc. Obviously, DIBP would believe the information in the passport for age because it is Govt issued and if a Govt does not believe another Govt (passport issuer), there is no other way to verify the birth date.
> 
> English - PTE and IELTS scores. How can it be verified? DIBP can validate these scores online and in the case of PTE, the applicants are asked to send the scores via PTE. If you recall the candidate validation performed when you appear for these tests (example PTE - passport and fingerprinting), you will be convinced that there is no way anyone can get away with cheating the system.
> 
> Educational Qualification - How can it be verified? Obviously, it has to be verified from the issuing university. But how? Let's visit that along with the most important criterion, which is next
> 
> Employment Experience - How can this be verified? Only the company where you have worked can confirm whether or not you worked there.
> 
> Now let's see why 2613** applications, particularly from India are processed quicker. In the period 2000 to 2008, the demand for IT professionals was so high in India which made it easy for some unscrupulous elements to enter the corporate IT world. They would print 'fake' experience letters on fake letterheads [companies that do not even exist] and get away with it. To combat this, IT companies engaged the services of background verification companies. Also common in the Indian IT arena is job hopping. So each time an employee switches companies, the hiring company requests the degree and experience certificates for background verification. Now the software guys are smiling because you realized that the documents requested by the hiring company are very similar to the ones requested by DIBP. Now, think like a software designer - if you wanted to verify an individual's background, would you go through the entire process of visiting the universities and calling up the previous employers or would you look up a database that already has this information verified? The various background verification companies exchange verified information available in their databases and they keep adding to it when an individual switches jobs. It goes without saying that it is impossible to fake the entries in these databases because it is maintained by different companies and it is a question of their integrity and survival. If one fake guy gets past the DBs and the software company finds out, that is the end of that background verification firm. All updates to the databases are diligently monitored and handled by the guys with the highest clearance in these firms. So, it is easier for DIBP to engage the services of such background companies [some even have offices in Australia] for employment related verification. Employement and Education verification is quicker for Indian software guys because most of their educational and work experience is already verified. Naturally it takes time to verify one's antecedents the first time which is why other job codes take longer for 189 processing. Sorry to be the bearer of this news. I think the same background verification companies do the thorough verification the first time, if information is not already available in their DBs.
> 
> I would like to add a suggestion. No matter what your friends, other boarders, your MARA agent says, upload everything before you pay the fees. Simple as that - don't delay PCC, medicals or some employment documentation just to get into the queue. Why? It is not just the CO who looks at your file. They get some help from processing staff and even this is documented on a DIBP page:
> 
> The documents are permanently saved for your application when you select 'Attach'. You will not receive further acknowledgement from the Department. Processing staff will assess the new information as soon as possible after you have provided it. High workloads may mean that you may still not hear about your application for some time.
> 
> Put yourself in the CO's shoes. If you wanted to make a decision about an applicant keeping in mind the nation's security, would you be wanting to go through almost 60+ documents uploaded for each case to assess which one is relevant and which to discard? You would be exhausted by the time you finish that exercise leaving you with no energy to focus on the most important aspect - the country's security. Imagine this for 1000s of applications entering the system each month.
> 
> Now, how is the involvement of processing staff related to submitting documents before paying the fees? Read the process above - it says new information will be assessed as soon as possible after it is provided. Now, I am making an educated guess here - I think the processing staff sorts out all the relevant documents and keeps the file ready for the CO. It goes into a queue. If some documents are missing, they would naturally be flagged and when when the file gets to the CO, the applicant gets a CO contact. If the applicant added a few documents after say 15-20 days, the file gets pulled out of the queue and the processing staff would process new information and put it back into the queue. Obviously, the file cannot say to the next file or the file before, 'I will be back soon' to reclaim its old spot, like how we do while waiting in long queues in India. The file will go to the bottom of the pile, which is why keeping everything ready and then making the payment is for your own benefit and DIBP has been saying this too - they just did not explain why.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

It was a good explanation Krislaks.
However, I dont agree with the point of the file moving to the bottom of the pile if you upload a new document.
I had submitted my application on 22nd Oct and The last updated document was on 22 of November.

But, I second your thoughts on keeping everything ready and not to delay pcc and medicals.

All the best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.


Looks like 189 is still steamrolling through decision ready applications - congrats!  

Just to clarify, you applied for your BVB on 17/12 and it was approved the same day? I might need to get familiar with the process, in a few months my BVA will become active.


----------



## vamsi01986

Congrats jenvas 
What time AEDT did you get the email?


jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.


----------



## farooq41

Swethaganga said:


> My advice with any one with kids under 5 years,
> Try to submit this to avoid CO contact, as am seeing lot of this these days.


Hi Shwetha,

What was your child age when CO contact happened?


----------



## jenvas

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like 189 is still steamrolling through decision ready applications - congrats!
> 
> Just to clarify, you applied for your BVB on 17/12 and it was approved the same day? I might need to get familiar with the process, in a few months my BVA will become active.


I applied BVB on the 15th of Dec. BVB application is the easiest visa application I have ever applied till date (And I have applied loads!!). You go through the steps in immi site , attach your passport and tickets and submit and pay.


----------



## vamsi01986

Thank you Swetha, I have a similar case, may I request you the format you followed and the details you exactly provided? I will get it attested by my friend who is a PR holder.


Swethaganga said:


> My advice with any one with kids under 5 years,
> Try to submit this to avoid CO contact, as am seeing lot of this these days.


----------



## jenvas

vamsi01986 said:


> Congrats jenvas
> What time AEDT did you get the email?


I got it at 11.41 AM to be exact  Funny story, I logged in to my immi account at the exact same time to show my BVB grant notice to my colleague. When I opened the status of application was received and when I traversed through the site to view my BVB grant notice message, I saw a change in my status to finalized and my 189 grant notice message as well!


----------



## itspuneetv

jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.


Congrats


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> I applied BVB on the 15th of Dec. BVB application is the easiest visa application I have ever applied till date (And I have applied loads!!). You go through the steps in immi site , attach your passport and tickets and submit and pay.


Thanks mate that's great to know


----------



## jenvas

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks mate that's great to know


I just realized yours is 190 and you have added de facto later in your application. All the best to you and your partner in getting the grant soon.


----------



## Swethaganga

He was 2 years when CO contact


----------



## vamsi01986

jenvas said:


> I got it at 11.41 AM to be exact  Funny story, I logged in to my immi account at the exact same time to show my BVB grant notice to my colleague. When I opened the status of application was received and when I traversed through the site to view my BVB grant notice message, I saw a change in my status to finalized and my 189 grant notice message as well!


A day you will remember forever  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> I got it at 11.41 AM to be exact  Funny story, I logged in to my immi account at the exact same time to show my BVB grant notice to my colleague. When I opened the status of application was received and when I traversed through the site to view my BVB grant notice message, I saw a change in my status to finalized and my 189 grant notice message as well!


Now that is a visa grant story if I heard one  

Thanks for the well wishes! Hope I'm 2-4 months away from some good news myself.


----------



## vamsi01986

Swethaganga said:


> He was 2 years when CO contact


Swetha, may I request you the format you followed and the details you exactly provided? I will get it attested by my friend who is a PR holder.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenvas

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Now that is a visa grant story if I heard one
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes! Hope I'm 2-4 months away from some good news myself.


Haha yeah! It was funny and the best way to start my first day back at work for this year  Thanking God every minute that I get to see this moment. I really wanted my grant to come through before 20th Dec'18 as I had planned my travel. I was even postponing my BVB application till the last minute. But once I got my BVB, I did not have any anxiety or frustration that I had during the waiting period. I think it was all related to me leaving the country for my holidays haha. I never really checked the immi site, forums or trackers throughout my holidays and only opened it on the 11th Jan '19 to update my residential address. So yeah, feeling really blessed and happy.

Also, from what I can see from the trackers, you should get it in 2-3 months.


----------



## balaaspire17

Swethaganga said:


> Congrates..
> while just going through form i have read your post, long journey finally all good.
> May be its a kind of co incidence.. just reading ur grant post..
> Iam waiting since august.
> 
> Invite- august 11/2018
> Submited- august 15
> 
> Co cantact - november 20 ( for staturatory declaration of my son)
> 
> Submited same day.
> 
> Waiting waiting...
> Praying all the time.




Please share what was the statutory declaration for your kid about. 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenvas

Jammy22 said:


> It was a good explanation Krislaks.
> However, I dont agree with the point of the file moving to the bottom of the pile if you upload a new document.
> I had submitted my application on 22nd Oct and The last updated document was on 22 of November.
> 
> But, I second your thoughts on keeping everything ready and not to delay pcc and medicals.
> 
> All the best.


I agree. I updated my application on the 11th of Jan and got my grant my grant today (14th Jan). Updating the application, attaching documents at the later stage (I kept attaching documents until mid Nov'18), change of circumstances (country movement) does not really affect your application queue (if there is even one and I seriously doubt it. I personally feel, applications are picked up randomly). People even warned me when I left the country for more than 14 days that my application would be moved to the bottom of the queue. 

Definitely not true in my case at least. It was more like they were waiting for me to come back to Aus.


----------



## balaaspire17

jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> 
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> 
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> 
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> 
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> 
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> 
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> 
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> 
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> 
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> 
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> 
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

balaaspire17 said:


> Please share what was the statutory declaration for your kid about.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry saw your later post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.


many hearty congratulations 🎊... Please pray for me as I am stuck in the first step ☺


----------



## jenvas

Abysmal said:


> many hearty congratulations 🎊... Please pray for me as I am stuck in the first step ☺


Sure. If you are stuck with PTE 90 score, I would suggest to go for a coaching class. A friend of mine struggled quite a lot and finally joined a coaching class here in Aus and he cleared it after 2 attempts post joining. He did give many attempts before joining the class.


----------



## balaaspire17

Swethaganga said:


> He was 2 years when CO contact




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


 many hearty congratulations 🎊


----------



## Abysmal

jenvas said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> many hearty congratulations 🎊... Please pray for me as I am stuck in the first step ☺
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. If you are stuck with PTE 90 score, I would suggest to go for a coaching class. A friend of mine struggled quite a lot and finally joined a coaching class here in Aus and he cleared it after 2 attempts post joining. He did give many attempts before joining the class.
Click to expand...

 I have submitted my application for reassessment... Waiting for results since two ✌ more than two months now... And I got 7 overall in ielts... L 8, R 7, W 6.5, S 6... Will write ielts again as soon as reassessment results come. 😉


----------



## Swethaganga

For those who asked me about staturatory declaration,, i fellowed this farmat : 
Format starts below:


Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to Evidence of Identity of <<Name>>
Details of person making the statutory declaration 
Family name 
Given names 
Passport 
Australian PR 
Your residential address 

Visa applicant’s name 
Family Name	
Given Name	
Passport	

How long have you known this person:	

Evidence of Identity : 

I declare that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.



And also copy of proof that person signed the stat dec is PR or citizen. 

And photos of my son.

Thanks 
Swetha


----------



## dkkrlaus

Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> 
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> 
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> 
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> 
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> 
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> 
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> 
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> 
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> 
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> 
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> 
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.


Congrats 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Thank u all for wishes!!


----------



## vamsi01986

Swethaganga said:


> For those who asked me about staturatory declaration,, i fellowed this farmat :
> Format starts below:
> 
> 
> Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to Evidence of Identity of <<Name>>
> Details of person making the statutory declaration
> Family name
> Given names
> Passport
> Australian PR
> Your residential address
> 
> Visa applicant’s name
> Family Name
> Given Name
> Passport
> 
> How long have you known this person:
> 
> Evidence of Identity :
> 
> I declare that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.
> 
> 
> 
> And also copy of proof that person signed the stat dec is PR or citizen.
> 
> And photos of my son.
> 
> Thanks
> Swetha


Thank you for the reference of format. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

dkkrlaus said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

foios said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Hopefully they will start closing the October applicants...the wait is just killing!


Thanks a lot and yes October Visa applications are getting processed faster.

All the best to you.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

Divkasi said:


> Many congratulations 🎊


Thank you.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

vamsi01986 said:


> Congratulations on the grant and all the best for your future down under!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Vamsi and all the best to you.


----------



## vabhs192003

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received the Visa Grant on 12 Jan in the morning, finally the " The Golden mail"
> 
> Thanks to all of you here and All the best for the ones who are waiting for their grant.
> 
> Here are my details:
> Occupation: Software Engineer 261313
> Visa Lodged: 26 October ( including Medicals and PCC )
> 
> Direct Grant: 12 January 2019.
> 
> Now I will be looking for a job, job search will start now.
> If anyone has any contacts or have some job vacancy in Melbourne or Sydney, please let me know.


Do you mind sharing the IED? And also did you apply with a partner and/or Kid?


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003

vabhs192003 said:


> Do you mind sharing the IED? And also did you apply with a partner and/or Kid?



My IED is 18 Sept 2019 and yes I claimed 5 points for Spouse.


----------



## Zak_M

I am in the process of filling out the application online, in steps no 5 I got this warning message “Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information”

I am in student visa at the moment and i don't have any application unfinalised yet.

your help and advice in this matter would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ptashant

Good to see people receiving grant.. Hope I receive it soon.. Lodged 27 June and Co contact 15 Oct 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ismiya said:


> Thank u all for wishes!!


Congrats Ismiya ,

Can you share the number to contact DHA ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## balaaspire17

Ptashant said:


> Good to see people receiving grant.. Hope I receive it soon.. Lodged 27 June and Co contact 15 Oct
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk




What was the CO contact for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Call +61131881 between 9am to pm australia time then press 3 extension


bssanthosh47 said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u all for wishes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ismiya ,
> 
> Can you share the number to contact DHA ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## jenvas

Abysmal said:


> I have submitted my application for reassessment... Waiting for results since two ✌ more than two months now... And I got 7 overall in ielts... L 8, R 7, W 6.5, S 6... Will write ielts again as soon as reassessment results come. 😉


If you want to score 8 in all, I would suggest PTE. It's my personal opinion. All the best and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Zak_M said:


> I am in the process of filling out the application online, in steps no 5 I got this warning message “Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information”
> 
> 
> 
> I am in student visa at the moment and i don't have any application unfinalised yet.
> 
> 
> 
> your help and advice in this matter would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I had the same warning message, and the only non-finalised thing in my Immiaccount was my health check (which had "submitted" as the status).

So I just acknowledged it and continued.


----------



## Ptashant

balaaspire17 said:


> What was the CO contact for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was for medical and pcc 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Since we are waiting for the decision. How important role the points scored in assessment play for our decision apart from other things? 

Regards


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Since we are waiting for the decision. How important role the points scored in assessment play for grant decision apart from other things?


----------



## Rishabh25

So today is the 3 month anniversary of my application. Lodged on 14th October. The wait is making me paranoid, constantly checking emails and hoping one of them is with any news.


----------



## kkjuly15

jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.


Congrats 🙂


----------



## Zak_M

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I had the same warning message, and the only non-finalised thing in my Immiaccount was my health check (which had "submitted" as the status).
> 
> So I just acknowledged it and continued.


Thank you so much for your help appreciated. 

Any other experts can you please give further advice if we had been through this issue?

Thanks


----------



## alegor

Hello Guys,

We submitted our application on 2nd DEC, 2018. My wife is the primary applicant and me being secondary applicant. We are claiming spouse points. Now, my company is asking me to travel either to GOA or Vietnam for project purpose. I would like to know if I choose any one of the mentioned travel will there be any problem in my application process? Do I have to update anything in the application? Because I am secondary applicant only, still do I have to mention anything and will it delay the process further? Kindly help


----------



## vengals




----------



## vengals

Rishabh25 said:


> HI All,
> 
> There is an typo in one of the earlier employer's email id. Will this cause a concern from CO?


----------



## AT03

Hi Experts,
Need your help!!!
I have filed my 190 PR sometime back and yet to get a grant. 
1. My wife had previous experience of working in Australia but was not working at that time of filing the PR. So I have filled as not working in immi website. She is now back to work. I have upload the most recent salary slip and the offer letters now. Do I need to fill any form also?
2. We have travelled for a 5 day vacation during Christmas break. How do I declare these as days spent outside Australia now. 
Cheers!!


----------



## farh

Hey

Are you planning to submit this statutory declaration before CO asks? Or just keeping it ready for now? 

My daughter also has similar case. Not sure if I should submit beforehand or wait thinking maybe co will not ask 



vamsi01986 said:


> Swetha, may I request you the format you followed and the details you exactly provided? I will get it attested by my friend who is a PR holder.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## farh

Thanks for the input!




Swethaganga said:


> He was 2 years when CO contact


----------



## vamsi01986

As of now I am thinking of uploading the same at the earliest so I can avoid CO contact


farh said:


> Hey
> 
> Are you planning to submit this statutory declaration before CO asks? Or just keeping it ready for now?
> 
> My daughter also has similar case. Not sure if I should submit beforehand or wait thinking maybe co will not ask


----------



## bssanthosh47

Rishabh25 said:


> So today is the 3 month anniversary of my application. Lodged on 14th October. The wait is making me paranoid, constantly checking emails and hoping one of them is with any news.


lol 

I will soon hit my 4th month anniversary soon . This wait so painful and god alone knows what is happening to my application . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sbahuguna

farh said:


> Hey
> 
> Are you planning to submit this statutory declaration before CO asks? Or just keeping it ready for now?
> 
> My daughter also has similar case. Not sure if I should submit beforehand or wait thinking maybe co will not ask


I have similar case as well however I'm not planning to submit an SD beforehand. 
There's a friend of mine that applied in Sep 2017 with similar situation and got a direct grant. Hoping for the same output, fingers crossed!


----------



## Rupi2cool

19th October Lodgement,, eagerly waiting. When should I expect golden mail guys??


----------



## farh

Okk
Thanks 😊



vamsi01986 said:


> As of now I am thinking of uploading the same at the earliest so I can avoid CO contact


----------



## farh

Ohh

Totally depends on the CO I guess...

Hope we all get direct granta soon  



sbahuguna said:


> I have similar case as well however I'm not planning to submit an SD beforehand.
> There's a friend of mine that applied in Sep 2017 with similar situation and got a direct grant. Hoping for the same output, fingers crossed!


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Rishabh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So today is the 3 month anniversary of my application. Lodged on 14th October. The wait is making me paranoid, constantly checking emails and hoping one of them is with any news.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I will soon hit my 4th month anniversary soon . This wait so painful and god alone knows what is happening to my application .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Day 118 today for us 😫..... 55 days since IACM wondering will it come this month... Feb...Mar... 😡 so frustrating when we are trying to plan our move in June!


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> Day 118 today for us 😫..... 55 days since IACM wondering will it come this month... Feb...Mar... 😡 so frustrating when we are trying to plan our move in June!


What are your details Vab ? Anzsco and lodgement date ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## atifiqbal1985

alegor said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> We submitted our application on 2nd DEC, 2018. My wife is the primary applicant and me being secondary applicant. We are claiming spouse points. Now, my company is asking me to travel either to GOA or Vietnam for project purpose. I would like to know if I choose any one of the mentioned travel will there be any problem in my application process? Do I have to update anything in the application? Because I am secondary applicant only, still do I have to mention anything and will it delay the process further? Kindly help


Well, that's not much of an issue. If you are travel is infact a relocation, than you would need to update DHA of your new address, after you have moved to the new address by submitting Form 1022.

If your travel is lesser than 14 days, then you don't even need to update DHA.

In both cases, it has no impact on your application, and you need not worry.

Thanks.


----------



## Elu

Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........


----------



## vamsi01986

santosh you haven't received any IACM mail or CO contact at all?


bssanthosh47 said:


> What are your details Vab ? Anzsco and lodgement date ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## jenvas

*India calling number*

Hey Guys,

Does anyone have the number to call DHA from India ? Asking for a friend


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 118 today for us 😫..... 55 days since IACM wondering will it come this month... Feb...Mar... 😡 so frustrating when we are trying to plan our move in June!
> 
> 
> 
> What are your details Vab ? Anzsco and lodgement date ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

I’m the secondary applicant my husband is main applicant. His anzsco code is 342315 
Invited 11 Aug
Lodged 18 Sep family of 5
IACM 20 Nov


----------



## Ismiya

Yea number s +61131881


jenvas said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have the number to call DHA from India ? Asking for a friend


----------



## jenvas

Ismiya said:


> Yea number s +61131881


Thanks Ismiya!


----------



## nitin2611

jenvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant this morning by God's grace. Case updated in immitracker
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline below
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer - 75 points - Onshore single applicant
> 
> 
> 
> PTE (90 All) - 1st Mar 2018
> 
> ACS +ve assessment - 7th May 2018
> 
> EOI update with 75 points - 29th Jun 2018
> 
> ITA - 11th Sep 2018
> 
> Lodged - 28th Sep 2018
> 
> Medicals - 4th Oct 2018
> 
> Bridging Visa A Start - 15th Dec 2018
> 
> Bridging Visa B applied and granted - 17th Dec 2018
> 
> Updated residential address as I traveled to India for more than 14 days - 20th Dec 2018
> 
> Came back to Aus and updated my Aus residential address - 11th Jan 2018
> 
> Grant - 14th Jan 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure if Employment verification was done and I never checked with anyone. I claimed 10 points for Aus employment
> 
> 2. My work visa expired on 15th Dec 2018 so I had to apply Bridging B to travel outside Aus
> 
> 3. I updated my address details online via immi site. No forms were submitted. I called DHA and confirmed before updating
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions related to my case and I hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon.




Many congratulations Jenvas


----------



## Bandish

Elu said:


> Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........


OMG... More than one and a half year!!!! What's your ANZSCO code? Have you called DHA?


----------



## sbahuguna

Elu said:


> Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........


Is that 2017?!! Dint know it could take that long too


----------



## Immigrantno1

Elu said:


> Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........


Hi ELu
You lodged visa on 26/05/17 and is still awaited. That must be too long wait.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Goki

Goki said:


> Hi Friends / Experts ,
> 
> Need your advice here , I don't think i will get the grant for next few months .Jan 27th my medicals will expire (Since i am using the medicals which was taken for dependent visa ) and in march my wife's medical is about to expire . It has been 9 months of waiting and in that case Jan we may get a co for medicals as it expires on Jan and till the time my wife medicals will also expire on march . Torrid times for me
> 
> Is it advisable to take the medicals now and update rather than waiting for that to expire and get a CO , sorry might be a silly question . just i am unaware . Any leads would be helpful . Thanks in advance .



Hi All , 

Any leads will be helpful . 

It would be great full if you could help me with the info . We had applied on april 8th and we got a IMMI commencement on august 15 and no further info thereafter . My medicals is about to expire on January 27 th and my wife's medical will expire on march . now my doubt is since there is only few days left for january 27 , i have lost hope that we will get the grant before that . if i wait further i may get a co for my medicals and once i submit it , my wife's medical will expire in the mean time . Is it possible to take another medicals before the current one expires . Will the HAP id change or can we take it with the same HAP ID . I don't have any idea how can i proceed. Can we go ahead with the medical without the CO , since it will expire in 15 days odd. Any advice would be grateful .


----------



## Vab18

Elu said:


> Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........


😱 since 2017? Have you had any contact??


----------



## Goki

Elu said:


> Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........


Sorry for you ELU . i can understand how painful it is  we will not be in a position to take any decision in our career nor life . U r added in my prayer list


----------



## bssanthosh47

vamsi01986 said:


> santosh you haven't received any IACM mail or CO contact at all?


Nope . nothing .

They have just skipped me and few cases from septemeber and directly jumped into October .

Moreover looking at the recent trend from past 15 days , DHA has lost focus on my Anzsco code completely . Just keeping my hope and prayers high . the least i can do now  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Goki said:


> Sorry for you ELU . i can understand how painful it is  we will not be in a position to take any decision in our career nor life . U r added in my prayer list


The highlighted part is absolutely true . so tensed and stressed at the moment . :mad2::mad2:


----------



## bssanthosh47

Goki said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Any leads will be helpful .
> 
> It would be great full if you could help me with the info . We had applied on april 8th and we got a IMMI commencement on august 15 and no further info thereafter . My medicals is about to expire on January 27 th and my wife's medical will expire on march . now my doubt is since there is only few days left for january 27 , i have lost hope that we will get the grant before that . if i wait further i may get a co for my medicals and once i submit it , my wife's medical will expire in the mean time . Is it possible to take another medicals before the current one expires . Will the HAP id change or can we take it with the same HAP ID . I don't have any idea how can i proceed. Can we go ahead with the medical without the CO , since it will expire in 15 days odd. Any advice would be grateful .


You cannot do the medicals without the CO contact and CO generating the HAP ids now . 

I have seen cases where CO has provided direct grant without the request for medicals even after it was expired . So sit back and wait for CO contact or a DG 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vamsi01986

Strange and unpredictable is all I can say. Wake up everyday thinking today is our day.
All the best to everyone who is frustrated and waiting!!


bssanthosh47 said:


> Nope . nothing .
> 
> They have just skipped me and few cases from septemeber and directly jumped into October .
> 
> Moreover looking at the recent trend from past 15 days , DHA has lost focus on my Anzsco code completely . Just keeping my hope and prayers high . the least i can do now
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## Elu

Thank you guys for your empathy. We are really passing tough time. 
Contacted and complained several times but only got standard response. 
Applied skill: Primary health organization manager. 
Applied date: 26/05/17
CO contact: 27/07/17( for medical) after that complete silence 😢😢😢
PCC and medical both had expired on July, 18
Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> I’m the secondary applicant my husband is main applicant. His anzsco code is 342315
> Invited 11 Aug
> Lodged 18 Sep family of 5
> IACM 20 Nov


All we can do now is wait  unfortunately, stupid thing has no tracking and no way to know the progress . we are the few unlucky ones left behind  
:rant::rant:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vamsi01986

We will. All the best Elu.:fingerscrossed:


Elu said:


> Thank you guys for your empathy. We are really passing tough time.
> Contacted and complained several times but only got standard response.
> Applied skill: Primary health organization manager.
> Applied date: 26/05/17
> CO contact: 27/07/17( for medical) after that complete silence 😢😢😢
> PCC and medical both had expired on July, 18
> Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Goki

Elu said:


> Thank you guys for your empathy. We are really passing tough time.
> Contacted and complained several times but only got standard response.
> Applied skill: Primary health organization manager.
> Applied date: 26/05/17
> CO contact: 27/07/17( for medical) after that complete silence 😢😢😢
> PCC and medical both had expired on July, 18
> Please keep us in your prayers.



Did u try writing it in the DHA feedback form ?


----------



## alegor

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, that's not much of an issue. If you are travel is infact a relocation, than you would need to update DHA of your new address, after you have moved to the new address by submitting Form 1022.
> 
> If your travel is lesser than 14 days, then you don't even need to update DHA.
> 
> In both cases, it has no impact on your application, and you need not worry.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you Atifiqbal.


----------



## jacky101010

Hi Guys

I received a contact today.

Invitation: 11 Oct
Lodgement Date: 24 Oct
Medical: 7 Nov
Contact: 14 Jan asking for Form 1399

Dunno why i need to fill it tho 

I didn't claim working experience point and no spouse.


----------



## bssanthosh47

jacky101010 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I received a contact today.
> 
> Invitation: 11 Oct
> Lodgement Date: 24 Oct
> Medical: 7 Nov
> Contact: 14 Jan asking for Form 1399
> 
> I didn't claim working experience point and no spouse.



Form 1339 is to provide details of your military service if u have any(if i am not wrong). Atleast you know your application is being worked on  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Gunner147

Hi Guys,

Could not find the correct thread but it will be appreciated if anyone can put a comment.

Just go a response from Engineers Australia. 

I noted you nominated Structural Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you gained through your Bachelor and Master in Civil Engineering (and the competencies demonstrated through your career episodes) do not support such recognition. 

If you have completed Master Degree in Structural Engineering or any relevant and Official professional development courses in Structural Engineering, please submit it now. 

If you do not have such official continuing professional, you will be assessed and considered as Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211



I nominated occupation of Structural Engineer. However, my title of my Bachelor (from Pakistan) and Masters Degree (from Belgium) is Civil Engineering. In my masters degree most of my subjects were related to Structural Engineering. However, in the last 4 years I have been working full time with no such CPD. I'm trying to get an assessment for a Structural Engineer as it is on skilled list of some regional NSW areas and in Pakistan PTE is not an option. It is almost impossible to get 8.0 bands each in IELTS. I already have 8.0 total with 7 bands each in IELTS and there is no other option to increase my total points score. 

P.S. : I will be claiming 10 points for my 5 years work experience which will bring my points to a maximum of 65.


----------



## Gunner147

Query from a friend...



Gunner147 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could not find the correct thread but it will be appreciated if anyone can put a comment.
> 
> Just go a response from Engineers Australia.
> 
> I noted you nominated Structural Engineer as the occupation. However, the underpinning knowledge you gained through your Bachelor and Master in Civil Engineering (and the competencies demonstrated through your career episodes) do not support such recognition.
> 
> If you have completed Master Degree in Structural Engineering or any relevant and Official professional development courses in Structural Engineering, please submit it now.
> 
> If you do not have such official continuing professional, you will be assessed and considered as Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> 
> 
> 
> I nominated occupation of Structural Engineer. However, my title of my Bachelor (from Pakistan) and Masters Degree (from Belgium) is Civil Engineering. In my masters degree most of my subjects were related to Structural Engineering. However, in the last 4 years I have been working full time with no such CPD. I'm trying to get an assessment for a Structural Engineer as it is on skilled list of some regional NSW areas and in Pakistan PTE is not an option. It is almost impossible to get 8.0 bands each in IELTS. I already have 8.0 total with 7 bands each in IELTS and there is no other option to increase my total points score.
> 
> P.S. : I will be claiming 10 points for my 5 years work experience which will bring my points to a maximum of 65.


----------



## jacky101010

bssanthosh47 said:


> Form 1339 is to provide details of your military service if u have any(if i am not wrong). Atleast you know your application is being worked on
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Yeah its bittersweet. At least i know it's in progress.
But it should have been direct grant tho as I have claimed no military service experience on form 80.


----------



## bssanthosh47

jacky101010 said:


> Yeah its bittersweet. At least i know it's in progress.
> But it should have been direct grant tho as I have claimed no military service experience on form 80.


Which country are you from ? In some countries it is mandatory to serve in the military and sometimes people are not asked to even if it is mandatory .

If you are from the country where it is mandatory , CO tend to ask for this form . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Sanjiv1985

You're up next Vamsi! 



vamsi01986 said:


> Strange and unpredictable is all I can say. Wake up everyday thinking today is our day.
> All the best to everyone who is frustrated and waiting!!


----------



## Abysmal

jenvas said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my application for reassessment... Waiting for results since two ✌ more than two months now... And I got 7 overall in ielts... L 8, R 7, W 6.5, S 6... Will write ielts again as soon as reassessment results come. 😉
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to score 8 in all, I would suggest PTE. It's my personal opinion. All the best and will keep you in my prayers.
Click to expand...

 Thanks dear... I will look into it... I have seen the pte format it seemed confusing to me. But I will try out.


----------



## Elu

Hello Goki, 
We have not try DHA feedback form yet. Thank you so much for your idea. We'll definitely go through it and let you know the outcome.


----------



## majjji

Swethaganga said:


> Congrates..
> while just going through form i have read your post, long journey finally all good.
> May be its a kind of co incidence.. just reading ur grant post..
> Iam waiting since august.
> 
> Invite- august 11/2018
> Submited- august 15
> 
> Co cantact - november 20 ( for staturatory declaration of my son)
> 
> Submited same day.
> 
> Waiting waiting...
> Praying all the time.


Hi swethaganga,

My timeline exactly matches with yours. I hope I will get the grant now after 1 CO contact. ::fingerscrossed::

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the secondary applicant my husband is main applicant. His anzsco code is 342315
> Invited 11 Aug
> Lodged 18 Sep family of 5
> IACM 20 Nov
> 
> 
> 
> All we can do now is wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, stupid thing has no tracking and no way to know the progress . we are the few unlucky ones left behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

I know, keeping my fingers crossed you get a DG or hear something soon Santosh, good luck 🤞. I phoned today and spoke to a really helpful guy he’s left a note to our CO that we called.


----------



## outspoken

Has anyone added aadhaar as their identity document or got contacted by CO for submitting aadhaar?
My agent seems adamant about aadhaar and I do not have one yet. I have enrolled last week, but it might take some time to get generated. 
Can I ask my agent to submit the application without aadhaar ID? My wife has aadhaar and if I am not submitting it, shall I choose not to submit her's as well?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elu

Dear vamsi01986

Thank you so much for you kind words.


----------



## vamsi01986

Sanjiv1985 said:


> You're up next Vamsi!


Ah! Fingers crossed!!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the secondary applicant my husband is main applicant. His anzsco code is 342315
> Invited 11 Aug
> Lodged 18 Sep family of 5
> IACM 20 Nov
> 
> 
> 
> All we can do now is wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, stupid thing has no tracking and no way to know the progress . we are the few unlucky ones left behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, keeping my fingers crossed you get a DG or hear something soon Santosh, good luck 🤞. I phoned today and spoke to a really helpful guy he’s left a note to our CO that we called.
Click to expand...

Wow ..that's really nice vab. U r really lucky to get a nice guy who responded well . Let me try calling them tomorrow . What number did u call to exactly ?
Thank you for your wishes and I wish the same to you too .


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sumitgupta225

It seems pretty random with the way the grants are given. I lodged the visa on October 10th and am still awaiting either the grant or contact from CO. I read few posts here where the users who lodged even later than me (typically end October) have received their grants, while others are waiting since start of last year! I too have uploaded all docs including medical and PCC on 10/10 itself. 
Anyone who understands how the process works?


----------



## Sanjiv1985

sumitgupta225 said:


> It seems pretty random with the way the grants are given. I lodged the visa on October 10th and am still awaiting either the grant or contact from CO. I read few posts here where the users who lodged even later than me (typically end October) have received their grants, while others are waiting since start of last year! I too have uploaded all docs including medical and PCC on 10/10 itself.
> 
> Anyone who understands how the process works?


Hey Sumit, 

Cheer up !! We have to be patient. You will get it very soon. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the secondary applicant my husband is main applicant. His anzsco code is 342315
> Invited 11 Aug
> Lodged 18 Sep family of 5
> IACM 20 Nov
> 
> 
> 
> All we can do now is wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, stupid thing has no tracking and no way to know the progress . we are the few unlucky ones left behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, keeping my fingers crossed you get a DG or hear something soon Santosh, good luck 🤞. I phoned today and spoke to a really helpful guy he’s left a note to our CO that we called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow ..that's really nice vab. U r really lucky to get a nice guy who responded well . Let me try calling them tomorrow . What number did u call to exactly ?
> Thank you for your wishes and I wish the same to you too .
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Hi Santosh I called the number you ring if outside Australia. You ring between 9-5 local time in your country ... number is 0061 261 960196. Good luck hope you get a helpful person too 🙂


----------



## farooq41

110 Days and counting. No CO contact or any mail communication! Indeed, what a lesson of patience!


----------



## Sam701

Immigrantno1 said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ELu
> You lodged visa on 26/05/17 and is still awaited. That must be too long wait.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
Click to expand...

Thats crazy. It shouldnt take that long, just call them immediately and ask them to give you a clear n cut reply. They can not keep you and your future hanging that long.


----------



## AGupta

Hi Folks

I wish to upload couple of documents again
1) Photo - I just noticed that the photo uploaded earlier was not 35*45 mm. I had used a wrong software earlier. The ratio (width, height) is
right but not the actual measurement. 
2) Aadhaar - Another scan with better resolution now.

Can you please suggest the process of uploading them again? Do I just need to update the name (along with latest date so that it is evident that this doc is the latest one) OR is there any other process regarding the same?

Much appreciate your response as always

Thank you


----------



## Vab18

Ismiya said:


> Hai everyone !! Our journey is quite long journey . Started in 2017 with ielts but unfortunately got 7 in writing alone. Then again started in jan with pte , same happened again strucked in one subject and in third attempt in pte we got above 80 in all in month of april. And in meanwhile we completed acs in jan itself and got positive assessment and got invite in april 8th 2018 eoi I applied medical on the next day itself completed in 3 dayd and applied april 15th 2018 then wait started...
> Got first co contact for form 815 ( since my hus had tb history so expected one)
> Becoz of that medical for him is expired in 6 months that s in October month
> So got another co contact for to renew medical on 15th October and submitted on 23rd October
> At last today we r granted.. meanwhile i called dha for around 5 times i guess., some time good reply and some time standard reply.. our waiting period was hard because we cant take any decision in work r in life because this but most of the time funny too when reading this forum . For past few months I seriously missed and thanks to @gunbun @international canuck @nb and so many sorry if I didn’t mention ur name but thanks to god and thanks to this members...
> But all the pain bursted after opened that golden mail for me and my hus and my kid..


Congratulations your long wait is finally over! All the best in Oz 🎉


----------



## Arun1987

*What documents are to be notarised?*

Hi friends, i got invite on the 11th Jan. I am waiting for PCC. 
In the meanwhile i'm uploading documents.
Have a doubt on the documents to be notarized. Is it mandatory that all docs including work ex, paylips to be notarised or only the educational documents and national identity documents?

thanks,
Arun


----------



## AGupta

Congratulations. True it was long wait but glad it worked out for you.



Ismiya said:


> Hai everyone !! Our journey is quite long journey . Started in 2017 with ielts but unfortunately got 7 in writing alone. Then again started in jan with pte , same happened again strucked in one subject and in third attempt in pte we got above 80 in all in month of april. And in meanwhile we completed acs in jan itself and got positive assessment and got invite in april 8th 2018 eoi I applied medical on the next day itself completed in 3 dayd and applied april 15th 2018 then wait started...
> Got first co contact for form 815 ( since my hus had tb history so expected one)
> Becoz of that medical for him is expired in 6 months that s in October month
> So got another co contact for to renew medical on 15th October and submitted on 23rd October
> At last today we r granted.. meanwhile i called dha for around 5 times i guess., some time good reply and some time standard reply.. our waiting period was hard because we cant take any decision in work r in life because this but most of the time funny too when reading this forum . For past few months I seriously missed and thanks to @gunbun @international canuck @nb and so many sorry if I didn’t mention ur name but thanks to god and thanks to this members...
> But all the pain bursted after opened that golden mail for me and my hus and my kid..


----------



## harpreet22

Zak_M said:


> Thank you so much for your help appreciated.
> 
> Any other experts can you please give further advice if we had been through this issue?
> 
> Thanks


I had the same issue when my agent was lodging my application. I confirmed it with DHA by submitting queries to ImmiAccount technical team:

1 Query: My agent called me as he is trying to submit an application (189) for me but he receives a message that there is a pending application in your system which needs to withdraw. However, I don’t have any application which is pending. Could you please check this for me?

They replied: 
Thank you for your recent contact with the Department.
Occasionally the system will link to an older record and incorrectly display this message.
If you have now unfinalised applications your agent should click on confirm when this message displays and continue with the application

2 Query: I sent a query yesterday and you replied to this query. It was regarding the notification my agent gets when lodging my 189 visa application that I have an unfinalised application. The information provided in the reply is that " The system will link to an older record and incorrectly display the message." This is not very clear!! I would like to know if DoHA has any unfinalised application for me? I am unable to find any unfinalised application using my immiaccount. Could you please check and let me know if I have unfinalized application in your system? and how can I withdraw the applications if there is any as I don't have any information ?

They replied: You have no unfinalised applications currently with the Department


----------



## Divkasi

Hello expats,

My application status is “received” in immi account. This means co has not allocated to my case. I applied in 29 October 

Thanks


----------



## Zak_M

harpreet22 said:


> I had the same issue when my agent was lodging my application. I confirmed it with DHA by submitting queries to ImmiAccount technical team:
> 
> 1 Query: My agent called me as he is trying to submit an application (189) for me but he receives a message that there is a pending application in your system which needs to withdraw. However, I don’t have any application which is pending. Could you please check this for me?
> 
> They replied:
> Thank you for your recent contact with the Department.
> Occasionally the system will link to an older record and incorrectly display this message.
> If you have now unfinalised applications your agent should click on confirm when this message displays and continue with the application
> 
> 2 Query: I sent a query yesterday and you replied to this query. It was regarding the notification my agent gets when lodging my 189 visa application that I have an unfinalised application. The information provided in the reply is that " The system will link to an older record and incorrectly display the message." This is not very clear!! I would like to know if DoHA has any unfinalised application for me? I am unable to find any unfinalised application using my immiaccount. Could you please check and let me know if I have unfinalized application in your system? and how can I withdraw the applications if there is any as I don't have any information ?
> 
> They replied: You have no unfinalised applications currently with the Department


Thank you soooo much for your concern, i actually call the DOHA today and i got the same answer which is, its a system error and since i don't have any application unfinalized i should ignore the massage and continue with the application. So hopefully it goes well.

once again thanks for your help,


----------



## luvjd

Arun1987 said:


> Hi friends, i got invite on the 11th Jan. I am waiting for PCC.
> In the meanwhile i'm uploading documents.
> Have a doubt on the documents to be notarized. Is it mandatory that all docs including work ex, paylips to be notarised or only the educational documents and national identity documents?
> 
> thanks,
> Arun


For visa application, you don't need to notarize any documents if you have original color scanned copies.


----------



## krsnasv88

*261311 - Analyst Programmer waiting for grant*

Hi Guys,

I am wondering why 261311 - Analyst Programmers are not getting any grants. I have lodged my visa on 10th Oct and been waiting. Anyone with Analyst Programmer skill received the grant recently?

SKill: 261311 Analyst Programmer
Visa lodged : 10th Oct
Grant: Waiting


----------



## jenvas

outspoken said:


> Has anyone added aadhaar as their identity document or got contacted by CO for submitting aadhaar?
> My agent seems adamant about aadhaar and I do not have one yet. I have enrolled last week, but it might take some time to get generated.
> Can I ask my agent to submit the application without aadhaar ID? My wife has aadhaar and if I am not submitting it, shall I choose not to submit her's as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes I added it at the start of my application. It's the national ID for India. Not sure CO will contact you if you haven't added one.


----------



## jenvas

AGupta said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I wish to upload couple of documents again
> 1) Photo - I just noticed that the photo uploaded earlier was not 35*45 mm. I had used a wrong software earlier. The ratio (width, height) is
> right but not the actual measurement.
> 2) Aadhaar - Another scan with better resolution now.
> 
> Can you please suggest the process of uploading them again? Do I just need to update the name (along with latest date so that it is evident that this doc is the latest one) OR is there any other process regarding the same?
> 
> Much appreciate your response as always
> 
> Thank you


You upload it with the name as updated. I did the same for couple of my documents. I forgot to add the colored scan and added black and white copies of my educational documents. I uploaded them again the same tab as updated.

e.g: "BE Degree Certificate" was my black and white copy and "BE Degree Certificate_Color Updated" was my reuploaded document


----------



## jenvas

Arun1987 said:


> Hi friends, i got invite on the 11th Jan. I am waiting for PCC.
> In the meanwhile i'm uploading documents.
> Have a doubt on the documents to be notarized. Is it mandatory that all docs including work ex, paylips to be notarised or only the educational documents and national identity documents?
> 
> thanks,
> Arun


All black and white photocopies needs to be notarized. All color scan/photo copies don't need to be. If the originals of a document is in black and white, it need not be as well.

I did not notarize any of my documents except for SD


----------



## Zak_M

*Documents for dependents*

Can you please help, I am preparing the document for the application, I am the main applicant with my spouse and 2 kids. I am not claiming any points for my spouse.

For my spouse do I need to complete Form 47a??

As far as I know for the kids who are under 18, as my kids we need the following document 
•	identity documents, passport
•	proof of relationship with the dependent such as a birth certificate

Is there anything else I should include to these documents???

In the DoHA website it mentions the following and I am not sure whether I need to do it or not,
“”Parental responsibility documents””
If anyone else has a legal right to decide where your child who is under 18 years of age lives, they must complete either:
•	a completed Form 1229 - Details Consent form to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years 
•	a statutory declaration giving their consent for the child to live in Australia on this visa.
Provide an identity document such as a passport or drivers licence that contains the signature of the person who completed Form 1229 or the statutory declaration.
Provide adoption papers or parental court orders, if applicable.””


Please advise,


----------



## molaboy

guys i got contacted by my CO asking for medical and pcc, after adding my baby in the application.

CO is also adding evidence of my change name (middlename is birth cert is different from passport)
- this is a known issue and my birth cert has a note after it was cleared for public change of name.

any other evidence I can give them? i was thinking of getting my mom's birth cert and parents marriage contract.


----------



## dnk.05

CO CONTACT RECEIVED 

ITA - 11 Sep
Logged - 5 Oct
ANZACC - 261313

CO contacted for form 815 for 5 year old. Blood test positive for TB (Due to BCG vaccine) but X-ray normal. Hoping to submit 815 today itself.

I have a couple of questions:

1. Does it mean all our other docs are in order?

2. CO has asked "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below" 
No email address is provided. Only a name and position ID. So should we upload the document on Immi account only or write an email too?

Appreciate advise. Thanks and hope those awaiting will get CO contacts and Grant soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

dnk.05 said:


> CO CONTACT RECEIVED
> 
> ITA - 11 Sep
> Logged - 5 Oct
> ANZACC - 261313
> 
> CO contacted for form 815 for 5 year old. Blood test positive for TB (Due to BCG vaccine) but X-ray normal. Hoping to submit 815 today itself.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Does it mean all our other docs are in order?
> 
> 2. CO has asked "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below"
> No email address is provided. Only a name and position ID. So should we upload the document on Immi account only or write an email too?
> 
> Appreciate advise. Thanks and hope those awaiting will get CO contacts and Grant soon.


1 - No not necessarily.

2 - You could do both unless the s56 request specifically states not to reply via email. Personally we just uploaded the stuff that was asked on Immiaccount, and clicked the "I have provided the info asked" button in the documents section.


----------



## jenvas

molaboy said:


> guys i got contacted by my CO asking for medical and pcc, after adding my baby in the application.
> 
> CO is also adding evidence of my change name (middlename is birth cert is different from passport)
> - this is a known issue and my birth cert has a note after it was cleared for public change of name.
> 
> any other evidence I can give them? i was thinking of getting my mom's birth cert and parents marriage contract.


If you are in Aus, get SD for name from JP. I used it because my name was all over all the place and I had no issues. If you are not, get it notarized from wherever you are. 

The document should say that you are known by all these names and the one in passport is the right name.


----------



## rakheshrajan

Swethaganga said:


> My advice with any one with kids under 5 years,
> Try to submit this to avoid CO contact, as am seeing lot of this these days.


Hi Swethaganga
What documents did you upload before the co contact for your child?


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Seems like today is a dry day with no Grants ??

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta225

Guys, i am awaiting my grant as well. Did i make a mistake by simply scanning mine and family's passport sized pics and uploading them? I did the entire process all by myself and so no agent involved to guide. If i need to use a software, can someone suggest? Also, can i update these pics now or shall i await contact by CO?


----------



## NB

sumitgupta225 said:


> Guys, i am awaiting my grant as well. Did i make a mistake by simply scanning mine and family's passport sized pics and uploading them? I did the entire process all by myself and so no agent involved to guide. If i need to use a software, can someone suggest? Also, can i update these pics now or shall i await contact by CO?


You have done it correctly 
Relax

Cheers


----------



## Bandish

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Seems like today is a dry day with no Grants ??
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Already 6 grants reported on immitracker for today and 13 reported for yesterday's date... I am pleased to see the number of grants increasing as I had predicted before. By this week there should be Nov 1st or 2nd grant as well... Let's see if that comes out to be true..


----------



## nirmitgarg

Swethaganga said:


> It was like he pass port was taken when he was 8 weeks .. so CO asked for staturatory declaration to confirm his identity signed by an Australian PR or citizens along with his some photos..
> Catch :: Am an onshore, He was already granted two visas with the same pass port.
> But this time they asked this.




@swethaganga: my daughter was 2 years old when she got her passport. CO is not yet assigned to me. I submitted fee on Dec 15th. Should I get a new passport for my daughter and upload before CO gets assigned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjeetdeol2

Hi All,

I have submitted 189 application.

I received the CO contact yesterday regarding outstanding debt.
I have never been to Australia.Never had anything to do with any Australian entity.

Request from CO: "Please prove evidence that all debts to the Commonwealth have been paid. Our records show that an amount of $1000 is still outstanding."

Could anyone please advise what would be the best way to respond

1. Will a written statement in response to this request suffice. Should it be notarized?


----------



## Zak_M

*Form 1221*

I am preparing the documents for the application, I am the main applicant and my spouse second applicant with my 2 kids. I am filling the form 1221 for my spouse. In this form, there is a section C Details of travelling dependents/family members traveling with you to Australia. 

What should I put here? do I need to put my details here though I am the main applicant??? 

For the kids I suppose that we need to mention their details as they are going to travel with us??

Your advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## nirmitgarg

vamsi01986 said:


> Thank you Swetha, I have a similar case, may I request you the format you followed and the details you exactly provided? I will get it attested by my friend who is a PR holder.




Hi Vamsi, how old your kid was at the time of passport? Rather than getting it attested later, can’t you have a new passport for tour kid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swethaganga

Its totally deponds on CO, some cases they may ask in some they are not asking,, am very lucky that they asked me😀.. 
I uploaded his pass port, birth certificate, family photos birthday celebration both years.. and his immunization record also. 

So, its up to you. New pass port not a good idea, the CO clearly said with new passport we need under health examinations again. 
So, if posible get staturatory declaration its easy and just wait.


----------



## JG

Bandish said:


> Already 6 grants reported on immitracker for today and 13 reported for yesterday's date... I am pleased to see the number of grants increasing as I had predicted before. By this week there should be Nov 1st or 2nd grant as well... Let's see if that comes out to be true..


Yes. Seeing the 9000invites in October and November totally the process may also slow down in the coming months.


----------



## JG

Zak_M said:


> I am preparing the documents for the application, I am the main applicant and my spouse second applicant with my 2 kids. I am filling the form 1221 for my spouse. In this form, there is a section C Details of travelling dependents/family members traveling with you to Australia.
> 
> What should I put here? do I need to put my details here though I am the main applicant???
> 
> For the kids I suppose that we need to mention their details as they are going to travel with us??
> 
> Your advise would be much appreciated.


You need to put details of your dependent also.

you need to put all the people details even if it is kid or adult.


----------



## Bandish

So good to see many old cases getting grants... Congratulations to everyone who got their grants. 

People who have not yet received grants please check if you have already sent PTE scores online through the PTE website, to avoid unnecessary CO contact and get faster grants 🙂


----------



## JG

ramanjeetdeol2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted 189 application.
> 
> I received the CO contact yesterday regarding outstanding debt.
> I have never been to Australia.Never had anything to do with any Australian entity.
> 
> Request from CO: "Please prove evidence that all debts to the Commonwealth have been paid. Our records show that an amount of $1000 is still outstanding."
> 
> Could anyone please advise what would be the best way to respond
> 
> 1. Will a written statement in response to this request suffice. Should it be notarized?


That is so unfortunate to hear.

I think a written statement will suffice with correct wording saying that there was no connection established earlier with the commonwealth.


----------



## JG

Arun1987 said:


> Hi friends, i got invite on the 11th Jan. I am waiting for PCC.
> In the meanwhile i'm uploading documents.
> Have a doubt on the documents to be notarized. Is it mandatory that all docs including work ex, paylips to be notarised or only the educational documents and national identity documents?
> 
> thanks,
> Arun


No need of any documents to be notarized if the original is scanned.


----------



## JG

Ptashant said:


> Good to see people receiving grant.. Hope I receive it soon.. Lodged 27 June and Co contact 15 Oct
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Your case must be near by mate.


----------



## JG

Rishabh25 said:


> So today is the 3 month anniversary of my application. Lodged on 14th October. The wait is making me paranoid, constantly checking emails and hoping one of them is with any news.


Have patience and check one more time all documents are uploaded correctly. One advice is look through immitracker and look for the CO contact reasons and make sure all that files are uploaded and wait for the grant.

Refreshing the page when you are near to the average grant time is very common since we are human beings.
best wishes.:amen:


----------



## JG

alegor said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> We submitted our application on 2nd DEC, 2018. My wife is the primary applicant and me being secondary applicant. We are claiming spouse points. Now, my company is asking me to travel either to GOA or Vietnam for project purpose. I would like to know if I choose any one of the mentioned travel will there be any problem in my application process? Do I have to update anything in the application? Because I am secondary applicant only, still do I have to mention anything and will it delay the process further? Kindly help


File a 1022 there is no harm in doing that if the travel is more than 14 days.


----------



## JG

vengals said:


> Rishabh25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI All,
> 
> There is an typo in one of the earlier employer's email id. Will this cause a concern from CO?
> 
> 
> 
> File a form 1023 for notification of incorrect answers. There is no problems in updating the information as long as you show the sincerity. Moreover, it is better to update the email id especially if the CO tries to send mail to the employer then it must be a problem. So file 1023 notification of incorrect answers ASAP.
Click to expand...


----------



## azam_qr

GOT MY GRANT TODAY BY GOD'S GRACE. :d

Lodge: 11 oct 2018

Thank you everyone for your support and guidance... wish everyone in here best of luck.


----------



## JG

AT03 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Need your help!!!
> I have filed my 190 PR sometime back and yet to get a grant.
> 1. My wife had previous experience of working in Australia but was not working at that time of filing the PR. So I have filled as not working in immi website. She is now back to work. I have upload the most recent salary slip and the offer letters now. Do I need to fill any form also?
> 2. We have travelled for a 5 day vacation during Christmas break. How do I declare these as days spent outside Australia now.
> Cheers!!


No need for both.


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> lol
> 
> I will soon hit my 4th month anniversary soon . This wait so painful and god alone knows what is happening to my application .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Sooner.


----------



## JG

Rupi2cool said:


> 19th October Lodgement,, eagerly waiting. When should I expect golden mail guys??


Any moment.


----------



## nirmitgarg

Swethaganga said:


> Its totally deponds on CO, some cases they may ask in some they are not asking,, am very lucky that they asked me😀..
> I uploaded his pass port, birth certificate, family photos birthday celebration both years.. and his immunization record also.
> 
> So, its up to you. New pass port not a good idea, the CO clearly said with new passport we need under health examinations again.
> So, if posible get staturatory declaration its easy and just wait.




CO has not been assigned yet. I will get new passport in a week or so and CO is expected to be assigned in Feb 1st week as per agent. Will he get to know that child passport has been changed by applicant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Elu said:


> Probably I'm the most senior here. Applied on 26/05/17. Still waiting........


This must be asked with DHA.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

azam_qr said:


> GOT MY GRANT TODAY BY GOD'S GRACE. :d
> 
> 
> 
> Lodge: 11 oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidance... wish everyone in here best of luck.


Many congratulations bro 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

azam_qr said:


> GOT MY GRANT TODAY BY GOD'S GRACE. :d
> 
> 
> 
> Lodge: 11 oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidance... wish everyone in here best of luck.


Congrats Bro !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsathin

azam_qr said:


> GOT MY GRANT TODAY BY GOD'S GRACE. :d
> 
> 
> 
> Lodge: 11 oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidance... wish everyone in here best of luck.


Hi mate, u are on which occupation code


----------



## JG

Elu said:


> Thank you guys for your empathy. We are really passing tough time.
> Contacted and complained several times but only got standard response.
> Applied skill: Primary health organization manager.
> Applied date: 26/05/17
> CO contact: 27/07/17( for medical) after that complete silence 😢😢😢
> PCC and medical both had expired on July, 18
> Please keep us in your prayers.


Your good day will come soon.


----------



## kkjuly15

azam_qr said:


> GOT MY GRANT TODAY BY GOD'S GRACE. :d
> 
> Lodge: 11 oct 2018
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidance... wish everyone in here best of luck.


Congrats 🙂


----------



## thulili

Hi guys!
I was invited to lodge visa by Victoria. However, I have just updated my English points. So I believe that I would be given ITA (visa 189). 
What should I do now? If I will not cancel visa 190, will I not be given ITA visa 189? 
Thank you!


----------



## Zak_M

JG said:


> You need to put details of your dependent also.
> 
> you need to put all the people details even if it is kid or adult.



Thank you so much for your help.

can you clarify please, I just want to know should i put my details, evnethough i am the main applicant, as dependent traveling to AU in my spouse form 1221 or not??? 

please advise


----------



## Nadine1986

Is form 1022 required for address change or updating it online against change of residential address will suffice? 



JG said:


> alegor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> We submitted our application on 2nd DEC, 2018. My wife is the primary applicant and me being secondary applicant. We are claiming spouse points. Now, my company is asking me to travel either to GOA or Vietnam for project purpose. I would like to know if I choose any one of the mentioned travel will there be any problem in my application process? Do I have to update anything in the application? Because I am secondary applicant only, still do I have to mention anything and will it delay the process further? Kindly help
> 
> 
> 
> File a 1022 there is no harm in doing that if the travel is more than 14 days.
Click to expand...


----------



## himsrj

jenvas said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 189 is still steamrolling through decision ready applications - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, you applied for your BVB on 17/12 and it was approved the same day? I might need to get familiar with the process, in a few months my BVA will become active.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied BVB on the 15th of Dec. BVB application is the easiest visa application I have ever applied till date (And I have applied loads!!). You go through the steps in immi site , attach your passport and tickets and submit and pay.
Click to expand...

Just adding info to that. It always does gets active instantly or in some cases within 24 hrs of payment.


----------



## sumitgupta225

NB said:


> You have done it correctly
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


thank you.....so the wait continues


----------



## Bandish

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> I was invited to lodge visa by Victoria. However, I have just updated my English points. So I believe that I would be given ITA (visa 189).
> What should I do now? If I will not cancel visa 190, will I not be given ITA visa 189?
> Thank you!


If you have two EOIs (one for 189 and other for 190), then you can get two invitations, they are not linked.
If you have only one EOI and you have received 190 invite and you have accepted it and got approval (don't remember the exact terminology) from the state then your EOI should be in suspended state and you will not get invitations further. (This is my understanding). But if your EOI is not in suspended state then you can get 189 invitation.


----------



## molaboy

jenvas said:


> If you are in Aus, get SD for name from JP. I used it because my name was all over all the place and I had no issues. If you are not, get it notarized from wherever you are.
> 
> The document should say that you are known by all these names and the one in passport is the right name.


hi sorry but what does SD and JP means?

my problem is all my documents even when i was a kid is showing the right middlename, except for my birth cert (i only notice this when i was applying for my first passport 15 yrs ago, my dads fault!).

however we did go through the legal proceeding to change it and in my birth cert actually have the text from the registrar mentioning this change, but still the CO is asking, i dunno if they just missed it.

any recommendation of a artifact/doc I can use to satisfy this requirement?


----------



## sumitgupta225

krsnasv88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am wondering why 261311 - Analyst Programmers are not getting any grants. I have lodged my visa on 10th Oct and been waiting. Anyone with Analyst Programmer skill received the grant recently?
> 
> SKill: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Visa lodged : 10th Oct
> Grant: Waiting


Same code and same date for me too.....am awaiting as well


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

molaboy said:


> hi sorry but what does SD and JP means?
> 
> 
> 
> my problem is all my documents even when i was a kid is showing the right middlename, except for my birth cert (i only notice this when i was applying for my first passport 15 yrs ago, my dads fault!).
> 
> 
> 
> however we did go through the legal proceeding to change it and in my birth cert actually have the text from the registrar mentioning this change, but still the CO is asking, i dunno if they just missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> any recommendation of a artifact/doc I can use to satisfy this requirement?


SD = statutory declaration 

JP = Justice of the Peace


----------



## jenvas

ramanjeetdeol2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted 189 application.
> 
> I received the CO contact yesterday regarding outstanding debt.
> I have never been to Australia.Never had anything to do with any Australian entity.
> 
> Request from CO: "Please prove evidence that all debts to the Commonwealth have been paid. Our records show that an amount of $1000 is still outstanding."
> 
> Could anyone please advise what would be the best way to respond
> 
> 1. Will a written statement in response to this request suffice. Should it be notarized?


Just so you know, commonwealth is a group of countries like UK, India, AUS, NZ,etc

Please check if you have been to any of the countries - https://www.tendringdc.gov.uk/council/elections-voting/list-commonwealth-countries-voting-rights

Be very sure before you get a notarised document. If they have proof they may even deny your application.

If you never been to any of the countries and you are absolutely sure that you do not owe any money to the government, I would still suggest you to go a MARA agent for consultation.

All the best.


----------



## jenvas

Nadine1986 said:


> Is form 1022 required for address change or updating it online against change of residential address will suffice?


I changed it online but I went away only for 3 weeks.


----------



## Saif

Ismiya said:


> Alhamdulilla!! Visa granted !!! Thank u all.. no words to explain other than thanks.. will update soon with all details


Very happy for you, now you must be quite relaxed


----------



## jenvas

molaboy said:


> hi sorry but what does SD and JP means?
> 
> my problem is all my documents even when i was a kid is showing the right middlename, except for my birth cert (i only notice this when i was applying for my first passport 15 yrs ago, my dads fault!).
> 
> however we did go through the legal proceeding to change it and in my birth cert actually have the text from the registrar mentioning this change, but still the CO is asking, i dunno if they just missed it.
> 
> any recommendation of a artifact/doc I can use to satisfy this requirement?


Still an affidavit from a notary will add value to your case. I can share you my Statutory declaration format via private message


----------



## rmd123

Even I am waiting, timeline is same as yours!
lodged on 10th oct, Analyst Programmer


----------



## rkhalid

Tony12345 said:


> 310 days in, 2 CO contacts, 2 verification calls, 1 interview at the embassy... Still waiting


Interview calls ? verification calls ? CO contacts

is there any thing specific they are inquiring to you.. never heard of interview .. can you please explain your case and scenarios here


----------



## Saif

rkhalid said:


> Interview calls ? verification calls ? CO contacts
> 
> is there any thing specific they are inquiring to you.. never heard of interview .. can you please explain your case and scenarios here


I believe it could be due to the country of origin, especially if you served the military...just my guess though...


----------



## mdabdulnazim

majjji said:


> As I'm also awaiting a response from my CO so I am following this thread too as it seems inevitable to have my outcome in 2019. Good luck to all those waiting for their grants in 2019, as there is a long gap of Christmas holidays now. May this new year brings happiness in the form of visa grants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Wish you good luck too, please let me know where have you written the mock test for PTE from. I mean which website. 

Appreciate.


----------



## molaboy

jenvas said:


> Still an affidavit from a notary will add value to your case. I can share you my Statutory declaration format via private message


thank you so much!!! cheers


----------



## Divkasi

azam_qr said:


> GOT MY GRANT TODAY BY GOD'S GRACE. :d
> 
> Lodge: 11 oct 2018
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidance... wish everyone in here best of luck.


Many congratulations 🎉


----------



## rkhalid

saifsd said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interview calls ? verification calls ? CO contacts
> 
> is there any thing specific they are inquiring to you.. never heard of interview .. can you please explain your case and scenarios here
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it could be due to the country of origin, especially if you served the military...just my guess though...
Click to expand...

hope the person replies to this too so that we can have idea of what is going on in his case


----------



## majjji

mdabdulnazim said:


> Wish you good luck too, please let me know where have you written the mock test for PTE from. I mean which website.
> 
> Appreciate.


It's from the official pearson pte website. I bought a kit which included 3 scored mock test. You can check out their current deals as per your need. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrshar

So, we can upload the documents post lodgement.


----------



## intruder_

vikrshar said:


> So, we can upload the documents post lodgement.


Yes, you can upload documents post lodgement.


----------



## Ptashant

By the grace of almighty, we received our grant today.
Analyst programmer 
Lodged 27 June 2018
Co contact 15 Oct 2018
Grant 15 Jan 2019

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Ptashant said:


> By the grace of almighty, we received our grant today.
> Analyst programmer
> Lodged 27 June 2018
> Co contact 15 Oct 2018
> Grant 15 Jan 2019
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


congrats..
Co contact was for what
How many employment yrs you claimed and EV you know dat happened in ur case


----------



## Rajesh arora

Ptashant said:


> By the grace of almighty, we received our grant today.
> Analyst programmer
> Lodged 27 June 2018
> Co contact 15 Oct 2018
> Grant 15 Jan 2019
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

azam_qr said:


> GOT MY GRANT TODAY BY GOD'S GRACE. :d
> 
> Lodge: 11 oct 2018
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and guidance... wish everyone in here best of luck.


Congratulations


----------



## balaaspire17

Ptashant said:


> By the grace of almighty, we received our grant today.
> Analyst programmer
> Lodged 27 June 2018
> Co contact 15 Oct 2018
> Grant 15 Jan 2019
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krislaks

jenvas said:


> I agree. I updated my application on the 11th of Jan and got my grant my grant today (14th Jan). Updating the application, attaching documents at the later stage (I kept attaching documents until mid Nov'18), change of circumstances (country movement) does not really affect your application queue (if there is even one and I seriously doubt it. I personally feel, applications are picked up randomly). People even warned me when I left the country for more than 14 days that my application would be moved to the bottom of the queue.
> 
> Definitely not true in my case at least. It was more like they were waiting for me to come back to Aus.


jenvas, Jammy22: My statements are based on logic and not whimsical or based on how I "feel". I am sure you have read about cases in which the applicant said "I don't know why the CO ask for that document - I had uploaded it already". Can you explain why that might happen unless the file is already marked CO Ready by the processing staff? All I am saying is, between the time of application lodging and the file being CO Ready, if the applicant adds a document, it gets pulled out of the queue by processing staff, hence the delay. Did it occur to you that the documents you kept adding after application lodging were not needed by the CO for making a decision?


----------



## Ptashant

rkhalid said:


> congrats..
> Co contact was for what
> How many employment yrs you claimed and EV you know dat happened in ur case


Co contact was for medical and pcc.. What is ev? I got points for 5 years out of 9 years. My total points was 80

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100

*Direct Grant*

Hello Everyone.

Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.

Timeline:
Occupation - 261313
EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
Invite -11th August.
Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


----------



## sharv

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Occupation - 261313
> 
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> 
> Invite -11th August.
> 
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> 
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congratulations !!


----------



## Saif

Ptashant said:


> By the grace of almighty, we received our grant today.
> Analyst programmer
> Lodged 27 June 2018
> Co contact 15 Oct 2018
> Grant 15 Jan 2019
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## Saif

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> Timeline:
> Occupation - 261313
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> Invite -11th August.
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congrats dear!

@Santhosh - Your time has arrived as someone is looking at those dates...tomorrow? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG

Nadine1986 said:


> Is form 1022 required for address change or updating it online against change of residential address will suffice?


Any of them will work.


----------



## Vab18

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> Timeline:
> Occupation - 261313
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> Invite -11th August.
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## sumitgupta225

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> Timeline:
> Occupation - 261313
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> Invite -11th August.
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congratulations buddy. Did you upload Form 80 along with PCC? I simply uploaded PCC for me and spouse instead of form 80


----------



## HuntForAus

Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Ptashant said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats..
> Co contact was for what
> How many employment yrs you claimed and EV you know dat happened in ur case
> 
> 
> 
> Co contact was for medical and pcc.. What is ev? I got points for 5 years out of 9 years. My total points was 80
> 
> By EV i mean employment verification
Click to expand...


----------



## HuntForAus

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Occupation - 261313
> 
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> 
> Invite -11th August.
> 
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> 
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptashant

rkhalid said:


> Ptashant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Co contact was for medical and pcc.. What is ev? I got points for 5 years out of 9 years. My total points was 80
> 
> By EV i mean employment verification
> 
> 
> 
> I think ev happened with the hr since I got no notification.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## dkkrlaus

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Occupation - 261313
> 
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> 
> Invite -11th August.
> 
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> 
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> Timeline:
> Occupation - 261313
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> Invite -11th August.
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congratulations!


----------



## sahana rashmi

Vin100 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Got a Direct Grant yesterday. Thanks to everybody here for all the help without which DG was not possible.
> 
> Timeline:
> Occupation - 261313
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> Invite -11th August.
> Visa Lodgement - 23 Sept.
> Direct Grant on 14th Jan.


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100

sumitgupta225 said:


> Congratulations buddy. Did you upload Form 80 along with PCC? I simply uploaded PCC for me and spouse instead of form 80


I had uploaded everything the CO could ask for  Useful or not. Just didnt want a CO contact.


----------



## Vin100

*Thank you.*

Thanks everybody for all the wishes!


----------



## balaaspire17

Vin100 said:


> I had uploaded everything the CO could ask for  Useful or not. Just didnt want a CO contact.




Did you upload all the documents in a single shot? Or, did you do it multiple times? If yes, when was the last document uploaded?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Grant after CO Contact ?*

Hi Experts,

Can you please let me know when can I expect my PR? 

Lodged VISA on SEP 17th, 2018( All Documents uploaded ) 261312, but got a CO contact on Nov 22nd, 2018 asking for evidence of a relationship with my spouse even after submitting a Marriage certificate. Anyway submitted some more docs to prove my relationship.

It is really testing my patience. Do I need to call DHA? Please suggest?


----------



## Vab18

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please let me know when can I expect my PR?
> 
> Lodged VISA on SEP 17th, 2018( All Documents uploaded ) 261312, but got a CO contact on Nov 22nd, 2018 asking for evidence of a relationship with my spouse even after submitting a Marriage certificate. Anyway submitted some more docs to prove my relationship.
> 
> It is really testing my patience. Do I need to call DHA? Please suggest?


I think it’s usually between 2-4 months after a CO contact. Probably not too much longer. We lodged 18 Sep but got IACM so not expecting ours anytime soon 😡


----------



## Vin100

balaaspire17 said:


> Did you upload all the documents in a single shot? Or, did you do it multiple times? If yes, when was the last document uploaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost all of them during submission. Medicals and PF in Nov end.


----------



## Vin100

Guys, Was going through Iscah news and came across this:

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/migrant...ewstart-after-government-does-deal-with-labor

Is there a thread on this? To whom is this applicable?

Also which is the next thread after getting the grant?

I came across this https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html

Are there others like the above?

Thanks!


----------



## molaboy

was checking the required details from the CO contact and noticed that one of my daughters health upload section is saying in progess. im suspecting those clinics i called to check the details probably booked her HAPID, can i ask them to release or they will automatically release/upload new reports once we go for our checkups?

----
Examinations in progress

A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Vin100 said:


> Guys, Was going through Iscah news and came across this:
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/migrant...ewstart-after-government-does-deal-with-labor
> 
> Is there a thread on this? To whom is this applicable?
> 
> Also which is the next thread after getting the grant?
> 
> I came across this https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html
> 
> Are there others like the above?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 
News article is dated nov 2018, so how relevant it is no one can say. 
You can find much threads in life in australia section only.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## saurabhsharma365

Hello All,

I have recently got a co contact , but the case officer seems to have forgotten / missed to enable the IP switch , could someone please guide what can I do in this case as he wouldn't get notified even if I add the requested documents .

TIA



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta225

Vin100 said:


> I had uploaded everything the CO could ask for  Useful or not. Just didnt want a CO contact.


thanks for your reply. Puts me in a tight spot. I had uploaded PCC in place of form 80, as it mentioned 'character certificate'. Now don't know whether i should upload form 80 or await CO contact, which may mean delay for further few weeks.

@fellow members, should i preempt and upload form 80 or wait?


----------



## ramanjeetdeol2

JG said:


> That is so unfortunate to hear.
> 
> I think a written statement will suffice with correct wording saying that there was no connection established earlier with the commonwealth.


Thanks man.


----------



## Bandish

sumitgupta225 said:


> thanks for your reply. Puts me in a tight spot. I had uploaded PCC in place of form 80, as it mentioned 'character certificate'. Now don't know whether i should upload form 80 or await CO contact, which may mean delay for further few weeks.
> 
> @fellow members, should i preempt and upload form 80 or wait?


There is a separate section for form 80 in the attach documents section. So, Form 80 is mandatory, CO will definitely contact you if you have not uploaded it at all.
BTW, what have you uploaded in the Form 80 section? Or you lodged your application prior to June 18 approx when it was not mandatory.


----------



## sumitgupta225

Bandish said:


> There is a separate section for form 80 in the attach documents section. So, Form 80 is mandatory, CO will definitely contact you if you have not uploaded it at all.
> BTW, what have you uploaded in the Form 80 section? Or you lodged your application prior to June 18 approx when it was not mandatory.


If i remember correctly, i had left form 80 empty but since the application was not allowed to be submitted, i attached PCC instead (so PCC uploaded twice actually in different sections), since i thought form 80 being used for character certification would effectively means PCC only. I lodged the application on October 10.


----------



## nkcpr

While applying in Nov, I have attached Form80 with the details of a friend (PR) under the Australian contacts section. However my friend's Australian address has changed recently. How and where should I notify this change in my application?


----------



## raudichy

Got my Direct Grant today - 103 days

Lodgement date 4 Oct / 75 points / All documents along with medical submitted in one go / lodged for self / Software Engineer

PTE 90/90/90/90
US PCC, India PCC
Work experience on Letter head for majority of employment



Regards,
Rajnesh Audichya


----------



## nader_amj

Bandish said:


> Already 6 grants reported on immitracker for today and 13 reported for yesterday's date... I am pleased to see the number of grants increasing as I had predicted before. By this week there should be Nov 1st or 2nd grant as well... Let's see if that comes out to be true..




As per your predictions, when 29th December lodge might receive grant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

sumitgupta225 said:


> If i remember correctly, i had left form 80 empty but since the application was not allowed to be submitted, i attached PCC instead (so PCC uploaded twice actually in different sections), since i thought form 80 being used for character certification would effectively means PCC only. I lodged the application on October 10.



Hi Sumit,

Form 80 is a mandatory (recently even Form 1221 is). If you had a separate section for it, it simply means mandatory. 

Haven't you got CO contact as well yet? I guess since it is mandatory it is still recommended that you upload it at the earliest hopefully before CO sees.

The other side if you wish to do is wait for CO contact along with any other possible documents he might ask.

Still I feel uploading right away is better.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## Nadine1986

JG said:


> Any of them will work.


Thanks Josy.


----------



## yogjeet1984

raudichy said:


> Got my Direct Grant today - 103 days
> 
> Lodgement date 4 Oct / 75 points / All documents along with medical submitted in one go / lodged for self / Software Engineer
> 
> PTE 90/90/90/90
> US PCC, India PCC
> Work experience on Letter head for majority of employment
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya


Congrats Rajnesh!! Just one question. I guess you claimed exp from 5 companies. 
How many of those were on Statutory declarations?


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Congrats dear!
> 
> @Santhosh - Your time has arrived as someone is looking at those dates...tomorrow? :fingerscrossed:


:fingerscrossed: :amen:


----------



## raudichy

yogjeet1984 said:


> Congrats Rajnesh!! Just one question. I guess you claimed exp from 5 companies.
> How many of those were on Statutory declarations?


2 of them carrying 15 months out of my total 14 years of exp.


----------



## Bandish

nader_amj said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already 6 grants reported on immitracker for today and 13 reported for yesterday's date... I am pleased to see the number of grants increasing as I had predicted before. By this week there should be Nov 1st or 2nd grant as well... Let's see if that comes out to be true..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your predictions, when 29th December lodge might receive grant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

20 March 2019 😄


----------



## dipanshub

Bandish said:


> 20 March 2019 😄



Hi Bandish,

Any prediction for me. Visa Lodged date is 10 Nov 2018.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## molaboy

jenvas said:


> Still an affidavit from a notary will add value to your case. I can share you my Statutory declaration format via private message


pm sent, waiting for your template. thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sumitgupta225 said:


> thanks for your reply. Puts me in a tight spot. I had uploaded PCC in place of form 80, as it mentioned 'character certificate'. Now don't know whether i should upload form 80 or await CO contact, which may mean delay for further few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> @fellow members, should i preempt and upload form 80 or wait?


I would upload Form 80 and Form 1221 - it is listed as required on the revamped DHA website. 

I also uploaded my CV, as it was recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 on the archived website for potentially faster processing. 

Sometimes they ask for it, sometimes they don't, but I would hedge against being asked and provide it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nkcpr said:


> While applying in Nov, I have attached Form80 with the details of a friend (PR) under the Australian contacts section. However my friend's Australian address has changed recently. How and where should I notify this change in my application?


You can submit a Notification of Incorrect Answers form via Immiaccount.


----------



## Divkasi

raudichy said:


> Got my Direct Grant today - 103 days
> 
> Lodgement date 4 Oct / 75 points / All documents along with medical submitted in one go / lodged for self / Software Engineer
> 
> PTE 90/90/90/90
> US PCC, India PCC
> Work experience on Letter head for majority of employment
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya



Congratulations 🎉


----------



## balaaspire17

raudichy said:


> Got my Direct Grant today - 103 days
> 
> Lodgement date 4 Oct / 75 points / All documents along with medical submitted in one go / lodged for self / Software Engineer
> 
> PTE 90/90/90/90
> US PCC, India PCC
> Work experience on Letter head for majority of employment
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya




Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satyant

Any Forester or Agricultural Scientist (ANZSCO 234113) waiting for 189 here?
Lodged my application 22 Nov, all docs completed on 28 Nov.
Hoping for a direct grant ..


----------



## Zak_M

*Documents for dependents*

Can you please help, I am preparing the document for the application, I am the main applicant with my spouse and 2 kids. I am not claiming any points for my spouse.

For my spouse do I need to complete Form 47a??

Do I need to fill in Form 1229 for my kids??

Please advise,


----------



## nitin2611

Zak_M said:


> Can you please help, I am preparing the document for the application, I am the main applicant with my spouse and 2 kids. I am not claiming any points for my spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> For my spouse do I need to complete Form 47a??
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fill in Form 1229 for my kids??
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise,




Form 1229 Is for citizen ship applications or if you have a kid who is not travelling with you or will travel alone. It is a comment form. If that's not the case then it is not required. That's my understanding n I didn't submit.

Don't know about Form 47a.

Have you read that it is mandatory? I haven't seen any discussion about someone submitting this (that doesn't mean no one submitted it).

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## vamsi01986

Hi nirmit
my kid was 8 months old when passport was obtained. He is now 3.
I am not thinking of a new passport at the moment. I am hoping I dont get a CO contact


nirmitgarg said:


> Hi Vamsi, how old your kid was at the time of passport? Rather than getting it attested later, can’t you have a new passport for tour kid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

Congratulations and all the best 


raudichy said:


> Got my Direct Grant today - 103 days
> 
> Lodgement date 4 Oct / 75 points / All documents along with medical submitted in one go / lodged for self / Software Engineer
> 
> PTE 90/90/90/90
> US PCC, India PCC
> Work experience on Letter head for majority of employment
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya


----------



## Zak_M

nitin2611 said:


> Form 1229 Is for citizen ship applications or if you have a kid who is not travelling with you or will travel alone. It is a comment form. If that's not the case then it is not required. That's my understanding n I didn't submit.
> 
> Don't know about Form 47a.
> 
> Have you read that it is mandatory? I haven't seen any discussion about someone submitting this (that doesn't mean no one submitted it).
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Thank you so much Nitin for your respond, appreciated 

I found Form 47a under the documents for dependents 18 or older in the document checklist at the DoHA, the link is below, and I am not sure whether I should fill it in or not!?

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...led/documents-for-dependents-18-or-older.aspx

Responds and advise from other experts would be much appreciated. So please help 

Thanks,


----------



## Bandish

dipanshub said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 March 2019 😄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Any prediction for me. Visa Lodged date is 10 Nov 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Ha ha... Not an astrologer... As per trend... You may get around 25 Jan at the earliest... Or later by around 15 Feb or further. Just guessing ... 😄 Please don't take it seriously.


----------



## nkcpr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nkcpr said:
> 
> 
> 
> While applying in Nov, I have attached Form80 with the details of a friend (PR) under the Australian contacts section. However my friend's Australian address has changed recently. How and where should I notify this change in my application?
> 
> 
> 
> You can submit a Notification of Incorrect Answers form via Immiaccount.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## vamsi01986

Bandish said:


> Ha ha... Not an astrologer... As per trend... You may get around 25 Jan at the earliest... Or later by around 15 Feb or further. Just guessing ... 😄 Please don't take it seriously.


Brandish, Oct 27 lodge, offshore, 3 companies, no spouse points, 1 kid. Please be my fun fortune teller  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

vamsi01986 said:


> Brandish, Oct 27 lodge, offshore, 3 companies, no spouse points, 1 kid. Please be my fun fortune teller
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Spellcheck - Bandish

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can submit a Notification of Incorrect Answers form via Immiaccount.


this doesn't sound right as the answer was not incorrect when it was filed.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amit9 said:


> this doesn't sound right as the answer was not incorrect when it was filed.


<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594*

When I wanted to correct a similar answer on my Form 80 - not due to it being 'incorrect' - but the information being no longer accurate - I was advised by my MARA agent to submit a notification of incorrect answers. Of course that was advice specific to me.

Edit:

Removing any reference to other forums.


----------



## Ahmed94

Hi guys! Need urgent help

I am a civil engineer graduated from university of Surrey , UK. 
I have 14 months of work experience as a construction project manager in Bangladesh .can I be assessed positively with vetassess


----------



## bssanthosh47

Anyone facing issues with Immi Accont today ?

When i log in and click view details on my application , it throws back an unexpected error message and ask to close browser and try again . 
any one else facing the same issue ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## funkyninja

Received my grant today! The wait is over :cheer2:


----------



## vamsi01986

Yes, I too am facing this issue. And I know few people who are facing this as well. Lets hope for the best


bssanthosh47 said:


> Anyone facing issues with Immi Accont today ?
> 
> When i log in and click view details on my application , it throws back an unexpected error message and ask to close browser and try again .
> any one else facing the same issue ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## vamsi01986

congratulations  what time did you receive the email


funkyninja said:


> Received my grant today! The wait is over :cheer2:


----------



## Divkasi

funkyninja said:


> Received my grant today! The wait is over


Congratulations 🎉. What’s your lodgement date and anzsco code


----------



## funkyninja

vamsi01986 said:


> congratulations  what time did you receive the email


Email arrived 1:57pm AEDT


----------



## priyaChhabra

bssanthosh47 said:


> Anyone facing issues with Immi Accont today ?
> 
> When i log in and click view details on my application , it throws back an unexpected error message and ask to close browser and try again .
> any one else facing the same issue ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Same with me.


----------



## amarsandhu

bssanthosh47 said:


> Anyone facing issues with Immi Accont today ?
> 
> When i log in and click view details on my application , it throws back an unexpected error message and ask to close browser and try again .
> any one else facing the same issue ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


mine too..view details opening..


----------



## Abysmal

funkyninja said:


> Received my grant today! The wait is over


 many hearty congratulations 🎊 dear


----------



## bssanthosh47

vamsi01986 said:


> Yes, I too am facing this issue. And I know few people who are facing this as well. Lets hope for the best
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone facing issues with Immi Accont today ?
> 
> When i log in and click view details on my application , it throws back an unexpected error message and ask to close browser and try again .
> any one else facing the same issue ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Just another system bug or glitch then . Nothing special .hehe 

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

vamsi01986 said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandish, Oct 27 lodge, offshore, 3 companies, no spouse points, 1 kid. Please be my fun fortune teller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Spellcheck - Bandish
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Tomorrow...


----------



## Bandish

funkyninja said:


> Received my grant today! The wait is over


Many congratulations...


----------



## amarsandhu

bssanthosh47 said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too am facing this issue. And I know few people who are facing this as well. Lets hope for the best
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone facing issues with Immi Accont today ?
> 
> When i log in and click view details on my application , it throws back an unexpected error message and ask to close browser and try again .
> any one else facing the same issue ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another system bug or glitch then . Nothing special .hehe
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

I wish they are closing our files with DG 😍


----------



## vamsi01986

Bandish said:


> Tomorrow...


If I do get it I will personally gift you something fingers crossed  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

amarsandhu said:


> I wish they are closing our files with DG 😍


Ah man, hope so! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkjuly15

funkyninja said:


> Received my grant today! The wait is over


Congrats 🙂


----------



## Usha Balla

I see all the CO contact cases from June end to August have not been touched. 
No idea when we can expect a grant 🙁


----------



## kkjuly15

amarsandhu said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I too am facing this issue. And I know few people who are facing this as well. Lets hope for the best
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone facing issues with Immi Accont today ?
> 
> When i log in and click view details on my application , it throws back an unexpected error message and ask to close browser and try again .
> any one else facing the same issue ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another system bug or glitch then . Nothing special .hehe
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they are closing our files with DG 😍
Click to expand...

I thought so. 😄 ... hope it happens.. Cheers.


----------



## Bandish

vamsi01986 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> If I do get it I will personally gift you something fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Aah... Don't take it this serious... We all know it depends on your docs and CO... All the very best ...


----------



## vamsi01986

Bandish said:


> Aah... Don't take it this serious... We all know it depends on your docs and CO... All the very best ...


I know, fingers crossed! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

kkjuly15 said:


> I thought so. 😄 ... hope it happens.. Cheers.


Issue resolved. Whatever it was. All pages opening now. Santhosh for you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## insiyah4

hello all
just wanted to know one thing...
When a grant is granted , do we receive a mail ? or the agent receives the mail?
Does the status change on the DIBP application page as well ? and what does it read... Its been 7 months in all and 4 months after CO contact and 3 after replying to the CO... y is it so long ... getting impatient... my son is 4 years old, i have to take his admission in a school , plan my life... life is in tits and bits now... no control at all just waiting eagerly


----------



## bssanthosh47

vamsi01986 said:


> Issue resolved. Whatever it was. All pages opening now. Santhosh for you?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No , not yet  tried just now on multiple devices .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## farooq41

insiyah4 said:


> hello all
> just wanted to know one thing...
> When a grant is granted , do we receive a mail ? or the agent receives the mail?
> Does the status change on the DIBP application page as well ? and what does it read... Its been 7 months in all and 4 months after CO contact and 3 after replying to the CO... y is it so long ... getting impatient... my son is 4 years old, i have to take his admission in a school , plan my life... life is in tits and bits now... no control at all just waiting eagerly


I think it is close for you! saw a grant reported for august Co contact in immitracker


----------



## farooq41

bssanthosh47 said:


> No , not yet  tried just now on multiple devices .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Do not worry Santhosh it is either a software glitch or server is slow due to lot of Hits


----------



## insiyah4

*Hopefully*



farooq41 said:


> I think it is close for you! saw a grant reported for august Co contact in immitracker


Hopefully
Lodged on : 22nd june 2018
Co Contact : 11/10/2018
Replied To the Co : 2/11/2018
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## shahid15

Hi all,
a help needed. I made a stupid mistake while applying. In place where they ask for proof of identity,
along with my passport and birt certificate, I attached my current student visa grant notification too- and labelled it as "immicard". I did the same for my wife too. Just now only did I realize that, thats not an immicard (how stupid of me). Please suggest how I can let the CO know of this-


----------



## Goki

bssanthosh47 said:


> No , not yet  tried just now on multiple devices .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hi , 

I am getting the same error too .Hope the co is opening the case file . Please god :fingerscrossed::help:


----------



## Vin100

mandubian said:


> Looking for a scala developer who has received a visa grant recently. Message me.
> Thanks,


Can't PM you. Maybe you need to have minimum number of posts?


----------



## vamsi01986

Goki said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting the same error too .Hope the co is opening the case file . Please god :fingerscrossed::help:


Issue resolved for me. What about you all

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vamsi01986 said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting the same error too .Hope the co is opening the case file . Please god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issue resolved for me. What about you all
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Resolved . Just some stupid system glitch .


----------



## sharma.shailender

insiyah4 said:


> hello all
> just wanted to know one thing...
> When a grant is granted , do we receive a mail ? or the agent receives the mail?
> Does the status change on the DIBP application page as well ? and what does it read... Its been 7 months in all and 4 months after CO contact and 3 after replying to the CO... y is it so long ... getting impatient... my son is 4 years old, i have to take his admission in a school , plan my life... life is in tits and bits now... no control at all just waiting eagerly


Did you call them. I am also in similar situation. It's almost 8 months and no update. 4 months since CO contact (replied next day). I have 2 kids and all my plans are on hold. I never thought my case will be among 10% cases, which take more than 8 months. Not sure what to do.


----------



## amarsandhu

bssanthosh47 said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting the same error too .Hope the co is opening the case file . Please god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issue resolved for me. What about you all
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resolved . Just some stupid system glitch .
Click to expand...

resolved


----------



## sharma.shailender

insiyah4 said:


> hello all
> just wanted to know one thing...
> When a grant is granted , do we receive a mail ? or the agent receives the mail?
> Does the status change on the DIBP application page as well ? and what does it read... Its been 7 months in all and 4 months after CO contact and 3 after replying to the CO... y is it so long ... getting impatient... my son is 4 years old, i have to take his admission in a school , plan my life... life is in tits and bits now... no control at all just waiting eagerly


To answer your question.. the mail will be sent to agent. The status will be changed to "Finalized". Also you will be able to see the communication under "messages" section in immiaccount.


----------



## dipanshub

Bandish said:


> Ha ha... Not an astrologer... As per trend... You may get around 25 Jan at the earliest... Or later by around 15 Feb or further. Just guessing ... 😄 Please don't take it seriously.


Ya, of course....I don't take it seriously...however, want that seriously...


----------



## bssanthosh47

sharma.shailender said:


> Did you call them. I am also in similar situation. It's almost 8 months and no update. 4 months since CO contact (replied next day). I have 2 kids and all my plans are on hold. I never thought my case will be among 10% cases, which take more than 8 months. Not sure what to do.


You need to call them daily and they have give you a feedback as it has crossed the flobal processing timelines and they leave a note to the CO for the same .

Have you got any positive feedbacks when u tried calling them ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## insiyah4

bssanthosh47 said:


> You need to call them daily and they have give you a feedback as it has crossed the flobal processing timelines and they leave a note to the CO for the same .
> 
> Have you got any positive feedbacks when u tried calling them ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


any contact number?


----------



## Goki

amarsandhu said:


> resolved




Not Yet . I am getting an page like go back to online account.


----------



## yopik

Goki said:


> Not Yet . I am getting an page like go back to online account.


I have the same message!


----------



## vamsi01986

Goki said:


> Not Yet . I am getting an page like go back to online account.


I'm getting the same now 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

vamsi01986 said:


> I'm getting the same now
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I guess it is something for everyone and nothing to get excited about

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vamsi01986 said:


> I guess it is something for everyone and nothing to get excited about
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes , Same here now . its a bug in the immi account . 

But yes lets hope for the best :amen:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## amarsandhu

bssanthosh47 said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is something for everyone and nothing to get excited about
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , Same here now . its a bug in the immi account .
> 
> But yes lets hope for the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

lets hope for DG 😊


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Goki said:


> Not Yet . I am getting an page like go back to online account.


Yup, same issue here!


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys,

I have seen the grants till Oct27. Any further extension to the dates observed?

Regards,


----------



## JG

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have seen the grants till Oct27. Any further extension to the dates observed?
> 
> Regards,


Oct 29.


----------



## gauraveca

Looks like they skipped 9th and 17th Oct completely. No CO contacts, no grants whatsoever. I wish I could go back and lodge a week later (lodged on 17th). 



JG said:


> Oct 29.


----------



## Rajesh arora

funkyninja said:


> Received my grant today! The wait is over


Congratulations


----------



## Sam701

balaaspire17 said:


> raudichy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Direct Grant today - 103 days
> 
> Lodgement date 4 Oct / 75 points / All documents along with medical submitted in one go / lodged for self / Software Engineer
> 
> PTE 90/90/90/90
> US PCC, India PCC
> Work experience on Letter head for majority of employment
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Rajnesh Audichya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What educational documents you uploaded?


----------



## Jammy22

Just a thought,

It would be interesting to plot a relation between your grant interval and english scores.
There is no site in which applicants have mentioned there points claimed for language along with lodged and grant date... but It may be interesting to analyze if they have any relationship....

190 sponsorship is certainly affected by language ability....


----------



## beeze50

Guys I am in the waiting list too.

I am the main applicant with my spouse and 2 kids.

Applied for 189 on 27th Oct 2018 with PCC, revised Form 80 for my spouse with correction and Health Assessment reports added in November 2nd week time frame.

I had 2 questions for the forum :

1. Does my ANZSCO code matter in terms of cases being cleared ? I have applied under 261111 - Business Analyst

2. I see lot of cases in October getting cleared or a CO contact for additional documents. Since I uploaded my PCC, Health Assessment and revised Form 80 in Nov 2nd week time frame, does it impact progress of my review

Lastly any astrologer who can predict a time frame for my case 

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## nitin2611

beeze50 said:


> Guys I am in the waiting list too.
> 
> I am the main applicant with my spouse and 2 kids.
> 
> Applied for 189 on 27th Oct 2018 with PCC, revised Form 80 for my spouse with correction and Health Assessment reports added in November 2nd week time frame.
> 
> I had 2 questions for the forum :
> 
> 1. Does my ANZSCO code matter in terms of cases being cleared ? I have applied under 261111 - Business Analyst
> 
> 2. I see lot of cases in October getting cleared or a CO contact for additional documents. Since I uploaded my PCC, Health Assessment and revised Form 80 in Nov 2nd week time frame, does it impact progress of my review
> 
> Lastly any astrologer who can predict a time frame for my case
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun



Hi Varun 

I believe it would be associated to the ANZSCO code as number of vacancies are also different for different codes. But that's only a guess.

Regarding adding documents affecting the case, there also people have mixed opinion. The only thing I can deduce is add documents only if it really makes your case stronger. 

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## farooq41

Jammy22 said:


> Just a thought,
> 
> It would be interesting to plot a relation between your grant interval and english scores.
> There is no site in which applicants have mentioned there points claimed for language along with lodged and grant date... but It may be interesting to analyze if they have any relationship....
> 
> 190 sponsorship is certainly affected by language ability....


Interesting! but i guess it is only luck. hope someone can come up with some kind of relation, it reduces a lot of curiosity


----------



## beeze50

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Varun
> 
> I believe it would be associated to the ANZSCO code as number of vacancies are also different for different codes. But that's only a guess.
> 
> Regarding adding documents affecting the case, there also people have mixed opinion. The only thing I can deduce is add documents only if it really makes your case stronger.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Thanks Nitin ... Lets hope I get an update soon.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

gauraveca said:


> Looks like they skipped 9th and 17th Oct completely. No CO contacts, no grants whatsoever. I wish I could go back and lodge a week later (lodged on 17th).


Hi,

Can you please help me understand how to figure out if a CO is assigned or a tentative date of getting the grant. I'm referring to you mentioning 'they completely skipped 9th...' where do you get this information.

We've lodged the Visa Application on the 8th Oct and PCC & Medicals a week after that. Please let me know an approximate date if possible.

Cheers!!


----------



## farooq41

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me understand how to figure out if a CO is assigned or a tentative date of getting the grant. I'm referring to you mentioning 'they completely skipped 9th...' where do you get this information.
> 
> We've lodged the Visa Application on the 8th Oct and PCC & Medicals a week after that. Please let me know an approximate date if possible.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi,

You can do some analysis if you want by registering here: https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## JG

beeze50 said:


> Guys I am in the waiting list too.
> 
> I am the main applicant with my spouse and 2 kids.
> 
> Applied for 189 on 27th Oct 2018 with PCC, revised Form 80 for my spouse with correction and Health Assessment reports added in November 2nd week time frame.
> 
> I had 2 questions for the forum :
> 
> 1. Does my ANZSCO code matter in terms of cases being cleared ? I have applied under 261111 - Business Analyst
> 
> 2. I see lot of cases in October getting cleared or a CO contact for additional documents. Since I uploaded my PCC, Health Assessment and revised Form 80 in Nov 2nd week time frame, does it impact progress of my review
> 
> Lastly any astrologer who can predict a time frame for my case
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun



Answer to the second question.

I have got my grant on the same week of uploading my last form 1023 incorrect answers. So there is no relation in that to the grant.


----------



## JG

I can understand the frustration it causes when the same date lodger getting the visa before you. But all should understand that it is not simply picking your case and approving it on the day as the CO picks it up. It may be given to the CO from the lodgement dates so that the CO will scrutinize your application and if he finds something suspicious he may give for further checkings or give to some agency for verifications something like that.

I have seen posts saying that Oct 9 th and 17th are skipped from someone so it does not matter they just took your case may be from the lodgement date. Maybe they have something to clear about your case and so that they are doing in the meanwhile.


----------



## priyaChhabra

gauraveca said:


> Looks like they skipped 9th and 17th Oct completely. No CO contacts, no grants whatsoever. I wish I could go back and lodge a week later (lodged on 17th).


Sailing in the same boat.. stay in touch


----------



## Saif

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would upload Form 80 and Form 1221 - it is listed as required on the revamped DHA website.
> 
> I also uploaded my CV, as it was recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 on the archived website for potentially faster processing.
> 
> Sometimes they ask for it, sometimes they don't, but I would hedge against being asked and provide it.


On that note, is it advisable to upload form 1221 to those who haven't when it was not mandatory, or it is relevant only for new applicants?
Have people who have recently got the grant uploaded form 1221?


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> Congratulations 🎉


Congrats! Did u upload form 1221?


----------



## swapnasis

After filling the 189 visa application (17 tabs),I am being asked to upload documents first instead of visa fees.Has the process changed or I am doing something wrong?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

swapnasis said:


> After filling the 189 visa application (17 tabs),I am being asked to upload documents first instead of visa fees.Has the process changed or I am doing something wrong?


It changed in 1 July 2018 - you will be asked to provide a reason why you can't upload required docos and then can proceed. You can continue to upload stuff after submitting.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saifsd said:


> On that note, is it advisable to upload form 1221 to those who haven't when it was not mandatory, or it is relevant only for new applicants?
> 
> Have people who have recently got the grant uploaded form 1221?


I'm pretty risk averse, and Form 1221 doesn't seem like too much of an inconvenience to potentially avoid a further CO contact, so personally I would fill it in.


----------



## farooq41

swapnasis said:


> After filling the 189 visa application (17 tabs),I am being asked to upload documents first instead of visa fees.Has the process changed or I am doing something wrong?


Yes documents first then fees.


----------



## Elu

Congratulations to all who received their golden mail. All the best for your new journey.


----------



## Vigrad

Hi Everyone,

I lodged my visa on 18th Nov 2018 and my health assessment is still pending as I got a scar in my chest X ray. I am expecting my sputum test results by end of this month. I just wanted to know whether my visa application will be considered for processing even though the health results are pending or it will be considered only after the health clearance? 

The visa lodge date will be the date on which we paid the visa fee or the date on which the health clearance is provided? 


My Details:
ANZSCO code: 261312
Points : 75 (Age:30 PTE:20 Exp:10 Edu:15)
Invite Date : 11-Oct-2018
Lodge date : 18-Nov-2018


----------



## swapnasis

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It changed in 1 July 2018 - you will be asked to provide a reason why you can't upload required docos and then can proceed. You can continue to upload stuff after submitting.


Thank you so much for the quick response..bt once I upload documents ,then pay the visa fees and finally submit, will I be able to upload further documents if I need to in future?


----------



## nitin2611

swapnasis said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response..bt once I upload documents ,then pay the visa fees and finally submit, will I be able to upload further documents if I need to in future?




Yes you can still upload doc post submission.


----------



## sumitgupta225

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm pretty risk averse, and Form 1221 doesn't seem like too much of an inconvenience to potentially avoid a further CO contact, so personally I would fill it in.


i don't see the option of form 1221 in my application. I have uploaded form 80 now, as suggested. What purpose is form 1221? Attached screenshot of the documents i was asked for


----------



## kkjuly15

Goki said:


> Not Yet . I am getting an page like go back to online account.


Am still facing this issue. Anyone else with the same issue ?


----------



## jenvas

saifsd said:


> On that note, is it advisable to upload form 1221 to those who haven't when it was not mandatory, or it is relevant only for new applicants?
> Have people who have recently got the grant uploaded form 1221?


I did not


----------



## utopia1987

Your application will get a CO asigned only 1 month after you get your sputum results (You have to take an X-ray 3 months later from your 1st X-ray)


----------



## utopia1987

Vigrad said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 18th Nov 2018 and my health assessment is still pending as I got a scar in my chest X ray. I am expecting my sputum test results by end of this month. I just wanted to know whether my visa application will be considered for processing even though the health results are pending or it will be considered only after the health clearance?
> 
> The visa lodge date will be the date on which we paid the visa fee or the date on which the health clearance is provided?
> 
> 
> My Details:
> ANZSCO code: 261312
> Points : 75 (Age:30 PTE:20 Exp:10 Edu:15)
> Invite Date : 11-Oct-2018
> Lodge date : 18-Nov-2018


Your application will get a CO asigned only 1 month after you get your sputum results (You have to take an X-ray 3 months later from your 1st X-ray)


----------



## nkcpr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nkcpr; said:
> 
> 
> 
> While applying in Nov, I have attached Form80 with the details of a friend (PR) under the Australian contacts section. However my friend's Australian address has changed recently. How and where should I notify this change in my application?
> 
> 
> 
> You can submit a Notification of Incorrect Answers form via Immiaccount.
Click to expand...

I just checked my immiaccount for updating this and got a doubt.

The Australian personal contact's address that I used in Form80 (Question 47) while submitting the application was correct. But he changed his address very recently.
So is it appropriate to update it under "Notification of Incorrect Answers"? 
Shouldn't this be updated under "Notification of Change in Circumstances" instead? 

The form 1023 for "Notification of Incorrect Answers" says the following:

This form should be used to inform the department of
incorrect information that you may have provided in one of
the situations outlined above. Should you wish to notify the
department of any change in your circumstances, which
means that information you have previously provided to the
department in a application is no longer correct, you should
use form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sumitgupta225 said:


> i don't see the option of form 1221 in my application. I have uploaded form 80 now, as suggested. What purpose is form 1221? Attached screenshot of the documents i was asked for


Form 80 and Form 1221 are listed under the Character Docos on the DHA website. Since Form 1221 didn't have it's own section for me, I uploaded it under the Character Evidence section.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nkcpr said:


> I just checked my immiaccount for updating this and got a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian personal contact's address that I used in Form80 (Question 47) while submitting the application was correct. But he changed his address very recently.
> 
> So is it appropriate to update it under "Notification of Incorrect Answers"?
> 
> Shouldn't this be updated under "Notification of Change in Circumstances" instead?
> 
> 
> 
> The form 1023 for "Notification of Incorrect Answers" says the following:
> 
> 
> 
> This form should be used to inform the department of
> 
> incorrect information that you may have provided in one of
> 
> the situations outlined above. Should you wish to notify the
> 
> department of any change in your circumstances, which
> 
> means that information you have previously provided to the
> 
> department in a application is no longer correct, you should
> 
> use form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.


Based on what you posted, Form 1022 would seem more appropriate. 

I was advised to use Form 1023 and haven't had an issue yet after one CO contact (I similarly had a bit of info in my Form 80 that became no longer accurate).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kkjuly15 said:


> Am still facing this issue. Anyone else with the same issue ?


Just tried and it's been fixed for me. If it persists for longer than 24 hrs perhaps get in touch with the Immiaccount tech support team.


----------



## shahid15

Hi,
Anyone still with problems in accessing their application? I am facing an issue saying "go back to online account".


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone still with problems in accessing their application? I am facing an issue saying "go back to online account".


I'm seeing it reported on other forums this morning, so seems to be affecting a relatively large number of accounts.


----------



## robanto

Vab18 said:


> I think it’s usually between 2-4 months after a CO contact. Probably not too much longer. We lodged 18 Sep but got IACM so not expecting ours anytime soon 😡


Adding on to the IACM stuff. I lodged on 17 Sept  Got IACM on 22 Nov. Nothing since then. Worked in 3 companies so far, so uploaded all docs including HR RnR letter for the first 2 companies and SD for the third one. Looking forward to the grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tsb_warks

Hi all, looking for some advice. I applied on 6th Apr 2018 and my application status still says received, not a word since then. Have called them multiple times. What shall I do next?
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tsb_warks said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice. I applied on 6th Apr 2018 and my application status still says received, not a word since then. Have called them multiple times. What shall I do next?
> Thanks


There seem to be a few options with varying degrees of success:

Call DHA repeatedly, until you get someone on the phone willing to leave a note for your CO / CO team.

Submit a feedback (suggestion not complaint) form via the DHA website advising the department you are beyond the global processing times, have a decision ready application, and are seeking clarification.

Is everything else on your application still valid? (e.g. health checks / PCC).


----------



## jenvas

kkjuly15 said:


> Am still facing this issue. Anyone else with the same issue ?


What happens when you click "Go back to your online account" button? I got the same issue but when I clicked the go back to your online account button it took me to my application.


----------



## tsb_warks

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There seem to be a few options with varying degrees of success:
> 
> Call DHA repeatedly, until you get someone on the phone willing to leave a note for your CO / CO team.
> 
> Submit a feedback (suggestion not complaint) form via the DHA website advising the department you are beyond the global processing times, have a decision ready application, and are seeking clarification.
> 
> Is everything else on your application still valid? (e.g. health checks / PCC).



Thank you for replying.

The leaving a note for the CO has had no effect.

I can try the feedback option. Can I have some more info on this please.

Everything else is still in date till end of April.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> What happens when you click "Go back to your online account" button? I got the same issue but when I clicked the go back to your online account button it took me to my application.


When I tried yesterday it would just loop me back to the same page. 

Looks like an interim fix :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tsb_warks said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> The leaving a note for the CO has had no effect.
> 
> I can try the feedback option. Can I have some more info on this please.
> 
> Everything else is still in date till end of April.


Is your Last Updated date still the date you submitted your application / last uploaded something? If no, hopefully that means someone from DHA has looked into your application!

Sounds silly, but nothing in the "Messages" tab either, yeah?

Here is the feedback form I'm aware of:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## jenvas

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When I tried yesterday it would just loop me back to the same page.
> 
> Looks like an interim fix :fingerscrossed:


I've had this happening to my application from 11th Jan. But it always took me back to my application. Never looped me for sure.


----------



## tsb_warks

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Is your Last Updated date still the date you submitted your application / last uploaded something? If no, hopefully that means someone from DHA has looked into your application!
> 
> Sounds silly, but nothing in the "Messages" tab either, yeah?
> 
> Here is the feedback form I'm aware of:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


there is just one message from the 6th April which is an acknowledgement that the application is received.

Last updated date is 13th April, and submitted date is 6th April.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jenvas said:


> I've had this happening to my application from 11th Jan. But it always took me back to my application. Never looped me for sure.


I only had it for about 14 hours and it seems to have gone, hopefully permanently.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tsb_warks said:


> there is just one message from the 6th April which is an acknowledgement that the application is received.
> 
> Last updated date is 13th April, and submitted date is 6th April.


Perhaps your application was flagged for further security vetting by an external agency. 

I know someone in their mid-40's with a reasonable amount of travel, Aussie citizen, who had to wait about 13 months to get security clearance (not sure at which level, but presumably NV1/NV2/PV). 

According to the article below, the average wait time for PV (the highest level of security clearance) is 15 months, in case it is comforting to note that there is a known bottleneck, assuming some of the same agencies are involved in the migration process:
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...d-to-private-contractors-20180831-p500yy.html


----------



## tsb_warks

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Perhaps your application was flagged for further security vetting by an external agency.
> 
> I know someone in their mid-40's with a reasonable amount of travel, Aussie citizen, who had to wait about 13 months to get security clearance (not sure at which level, but presumably NV1/NV2/PV).
> 
> According to the article below, the average wait time for PV (the highest level of security clearance) is 15 months, in case it is comforting to note that there is a known bottleneck, assuming some of the same agencies are involved in the migration process:
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...d-to-private-contractors-20180831-p500yy.html


Oh dear!

And my application could have been flagged randomly? I cannot think of a reason why I would need Positive vetting level of clearance.

Very useful information though, thanks for sharing


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tsb_warks said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> And my application could have been flagged randomly? I cannot think of a reason why I would need Positive vetting level of clearance.
> 
> Very useful information though, thanks for sharing


Security clearance can only be applied for and granted when nominated by a government agency - but perhaps the type of checks done when applications are flagged for further security vetting by DHA is similar, and hence the resource strain would be experienced by all who need to go through them.

For example AAT rulings talk about facial recognition checks to ensure consistency between immigration biometrics and English test results, and assuming there is a limited number of facial recognition specialists / capacity overall you can imagine a wait list gathering. 

A former visa processing officer (and current MARA agent) shared on a Reddit AMA that some applications are flagged based on whatever is deemed a 'red flag' of the day, e.g. if intelligence organisations were wary of specialist chemical engineering expertise finding its way into Australia, then folks with a chemical engineering background would be flagged.

Could also be random, to ensure a certain % of applications are thoroughly vetted - but naturally these departmental processes are not made public.


----------



## shahid15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Security clearance can only be applied for and granted when nominated by a government agency - but perhaps the type of checks done when applications are flagged for further security vetting by DHA is similar, and hence the resource strain would be experienced by all who need to go through them.
> 
> For example AAT rulings talk about facial recognition checks to ensure consistency between immigration biometrics and English test results, and assuming there is a limited number of facial recognition specialists / capacity overall you can imagine a wait list gathering.
> 
> A former visa processing officer (and current MARA agent) shared on a Reddit AMA that some applications are flagged based on whatever is deemed a 'red flag' of the day, e.g. if intelligence organisations were wary of specialist chemical engineering expertise finding its way into Australia, then folks with a chemical engineering background would be flagged.
> 
> Could also be random, to ensure a certain % of applications are thoroughly vetted - but naturally these departmental processes are not made public.


Hi PI,
I made a stupid mistake while applying. In place where they ask for proof of identity,
along with my passport and birth certificate, I attached my current student visa grant notification too- and labelled it as "immicard" from the drop-down menu. Just now only did I realize that, thats not an immicard (how stupid of me). Please suggest how I can let the CO know of this-


----------



## zack-93

jenvas said:


> I did not



Same here but I uploaded all my documents on 14 October and still waiting for grant !
Did you get the grant without uploading form 1221 ? 

Do you recommend uploading it ?


----------



## shahid15

shahid15 said:


> Hi PI,
> I made a stupid mistake while applying. In place where they ask for proof of identity,
> along with my passport and birth certificate, I attached my current student visa grant notification too- and labelled it as "immicard" from the drop-down menu. Just now only did I realize that, thats not an immicard (how stupid of me). Please suggest how I can let the CO know of this-


bump


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shahid15 said:


> Hi PI,
> I made a stupid mistake while applying. In place where they ask for proof of identity,
> along with my passport and birth certificate, I attached my current student visa grant notification too- and labelled it as "immicard" from the drop-down menu. Just now only did I realize that, thats not an immicard (how stupid of me). Please suggest how I can let the CO know of this-


Doesn't sound like a major issue so I wouldn't panic too much!

Just a mislabeled and potentially irrelevant upload - nothing that is going to contradict or jeapordise your application in my mind. Perhaps submit a Form 1023 stating it was an unintentional mistake due to a misunderstanding of the instructions in the drop-down menu.

Of course a MARA agent will likely have the most accurate advice


----------



## swapnasis

*Travel Document Attachment*

I traveled to Thailand and turkey (Holiday Trips). Should I attach documents such as tickets and hotel stay in travel documents section under the attach document section? Please advice


----------



## gauraveca

what's your ANZSCO mate?



tsb_warks said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice. I applied on 6th Apr 2018 and my application status still says received, not a word since then. Have called them multiple times. What shall I do next?
> Thanks


----------



## nitin2611

swapnasis said:


> I traveled to Thailand and turkey (Holiday Trips). Should I attach documents such as tickets and hotel stay in travel documents section under the attach document section? Please advice




You need to mention the travel details in the form 80 along with last 10 year addresses. But no where you are asked to attach proof of travel. Of course if you want to use that for your Relationship / Marriage proof (e.g. You travelled with spouse, If applicable) you can upload in that section.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## beeze50

I am also getting an issue when I login to my immi account and click on view details, it doesnt load the page and only has a button to "Go back to online account".

Are all facing the same issue ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

beeze50 said:


> I am also getting an issue when I login to my immi account and click on view details, it doesnt load the page and only has a button to "Go back to online account".
> 
> Are all facing the same issue ?


For some users clicking on the "Go back to online account" button takes them to the same place "view details" usually would.

For me it sent me in a loop, but resolved itself in 14 hours or so.


----------



## ashishk07

*3 months...no contact...*

89 days and counting... no contact... 

261312 
Applied on 20/10/18
Spouse, no kids. 


 :mad2: layball:  :tsk:


----------



## beeze50

For me its taking me to summary page and not view detail page. Quite strange , observed it since yesterday and not resolved


----------



## kkjuly15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> beeze50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also getting an issue when I login to my immi account and click on view details, it doesnt load the page and only has a button to "Go back to online account".
> 
> Are all facing the same issue ?
> 
> 
> 
> For some users clicking on the "Go back to online account" button takes them to the same place "view details" usually would.
> 
> For me it sent me in a loop, but resolved itself in 14 hours or so.
Click to expand...

It is still looping me back to the same page. Hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ashishk07 said:


> 89 days and counting... no contact...
> 
> 261312
> Applied on 20/10/18
> Spouse, no kids.
> 
> 
> :mad2: layball:  :tsk:


189 decision ready applications that are not flagged for any external checks seem to be finalised in 2.5-3.5 months lately - if you are in that bracket you are likely going to receive a grant very soon. Quite a few October 2018 lodged applications getting grants recently in this thread and on MyImmiTracker.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello Experts,

Have couple of doubts regarding Form 1221.

1. Question 40: Do you intend to work in Aus. Whether i should flag Yes or No. If Yes, it is asking me for employment details.

2. Also if there is an employment gap of around 1 year 6 months, how to justify that gap.

Thanks,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Have couple of doubts regarding Form 1221.
> 
> 1. Question 40: Do you intend to work in Aus. Whether i should flag Yes or No. If Yes, it is asking me for employment details.
> 
> 2. Also if there is an employment gap of around 1 year 6 months, how to justify that gap.
> 
> Thanks,


1 - Qn 40: if yes, only if you have organised that employment, do they ask for details. If not, then just tick 'yes' and leave it blank.

2 - Qn 25: you don't have to justify it, you just have to explain it, i.e. how you spent your time if unemployed. E.g. whether you were a student / living off savings /
unpaid sabbatical / travelling / partying like a rock star etc.


----------



## vamsi01986

*Grant received!*

Hi Friends
It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:

ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)

ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018

PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points

PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points

Invited: 11 OCT 2018
Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congrats dude!

So awesome to see the 189 pipeline continuing to get cleared pretty fast!!

Given the Dec/Jan shutdown - slowdown - perhaps processing will get even faster in a few weeks.


----------



## akkash

Hi everyone,

I am about to lodge my application soon however I wanted to ask how much an agent should charge in my case. Here are my details:

189 Invited: Degree 20 PTE 20 Age 30
No experience claimed
All documents are ready.

I just do not want to get ripped off when I go for an agent. A fair price would give me the idea on how to negotiate with the agencies. Thanks


----------



## vamsi01986

vamsi01986 said:


> If I do get it I will personally gift you something fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Bandish, where the hell are you? You sweet devil  please pm me with your contact. Thank you and Thank you is all I can say!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thulili

Hi guys!

I have submitted my EOI in January 15th, 2019. I get 75pts, non-pro rata occupation. I am wondering when I will get invitation to apply visa. Do you have any experience like me ? 

Thank you!


----------



## farooq41

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congratulations


----------



## bssanthosh47

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congrats buddy . happy for u . All the best for the future down under  


Just pray for me is what i can ask from u atm  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

akkash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am about to lodge my application soon however I wanted to ask how much an agent should charge in my case. Here are my details:
> 
> 189 Invited: Degree 20 PTE 20 Age 30
> No experience claimed
> All documents are ready.
> 
> I just do not want to get ripped off when I go for an agent. A fair price would give me the idea on how to negotiate with the agencies. Thanks


It really depends mate. But my 2 cents:

Just like any profession you get a variety of price points. 

In my mind MARA registration was just the bare minimum to expect - beyond that like any other profession whether Doctors to Mechanics - you need to look for someone who you can work with within your budget but also has the necessary people skills (e.g. empathy) and technical skills (e.g. is your case straightforward, or does it have an element of complexity like medical issues or employment evidence etc.) to meet your expectations. 

I would recommend these folks:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/

I liked them because they provided me with a lot of free advice, a very reasonable price (given I wasn't looking for 'end-to-end' management, just a specific aspect of my visa), are prompt, empathetic, professional (e.g. they always explain the 'why' if you ask with reference to the Migration Regulations) etc. 

If you PM me I'll share some reputable MARA agents I have come across who have different fee structures but who all built confidence in me.


----------



## swapnasis

*189 work experience doc attach*

I have the below-listed work experience docs:
*Offer Letter
PF Forms
Experience Letter(or service Letter)
Relieving Letter
Full and Final Settlement Latter
Increment Letter*

I am not sure each one of these will go under which of the document type listed below:

*Employee Contract
Letter Statement-Business/Employer
Other(specify)
Super Annuation Document
Financial Statement 
Tax statement*


----------



## Bandish

vamsi01986 said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I do get it I will personally gift you something fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish, where the hell are you? You sweet devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please pm me with your contact. Thank you and Thank you is all I can say!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hahaha ... Many congratulations...
Happy for you...
Enjoy the golden moment... 
So I become an astrologer 😄


----------



## sksksanjay1

Congrats Vamsi...

Hoping to get mine soon. Visa lodged 11 Oct, 261313.


----------



## sksksanjay1

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019



Congrats Vamsi...

Hoping to get mine soon. Visa lodged 11 Oct, 261313.


----------



## Divkasi

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## vamsi01986

Thank you Santosh, you are in my prayers. Keep your fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats buddy . happy for u . All the best for the future down under
> 
> 
> Just pray for me is what i can ask from u atm
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## vamsi01986

thank you!!


Divkasi said:


> Congratulations 🎉


----------



## vamsi01986

Your grant is just around the corner. be hopeful. all the best and thank you!


sksksanjay1 said:


> Congrats Vamsi...
> 
> Hoping to get mine soon. Visa lodged 11 Oct, 261313.


----------



## vamsi01986

thank you!!


farooq41 said:


> Congratulations


----------



## vamsi01986

thank you and all the best! 


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> So awesome to see the 189 pipeline continuing to get cleared pretty fast!!
> 
> Given the Dec/Jan shutdown - slowdown - perhaps processing will get even faster in a few weeks.


----------



## sksksanjay1

Bandish said:


> Hahaha ... Many congratulations...
> Happy for you...
> Enjoy the golden moment...
> So I become an astrologer 😄


Bandish... Please be my astrologer


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys ,
Can we see whether the health assessment is submitted or not ?

Please share the process? MY agent says we won't be able to see it.

Regards,


----------



## kkjuly15

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congrats 🙂


----------



## bssanthosh47

kkjuly15 said:


> It is still looping me back to the same page. Hope it gets resolved soon.


It is working fine for me now .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## balaaspire17

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> 
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> 
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019




Congrats!!! 

Would you mind sharing the list of documents you submitted?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarsandhu

Lodged on 12 oct. still no update, don't know y its happening... 😞


----------



## gauraveca

Congrats mate. 



vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


----------



## kkjuly15

vamsi01986 said:


> vamsi01986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same now
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is something for everyone and nothing to get excited about
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Getting a bit excited now 😄


----------



## foios

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019



OMG, congrats!!! you give me hope!! I have the same code and timeline....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kkjuly15 said:


> Getting a bit excited now 😄


Wouldn't that be crazy, a link between the apparent bug and grants, 

By the way, when did you lodge your application? Your signature doesn't say


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats buddy . happy for u . All the best for the future down under
> 
> 
> Just pray for me is what i can ask from u atm
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Your grant also looks like this week.


----------



## Rajesh arora

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congratulations


----------



## dkkrlaus

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> 
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> 
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsb_warks

gauraveca said:


> what's your anzsco mate?


253111


----------



## kkjuly15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kkjuly15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit excited now 😄
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be crazy, a link between the apparent bug and grants,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, when did you lodge your application? Your signature doesn't say
Click to expand...

Lodged on October 9.


----------



## sumitgupta225

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


congratulations! I lodged on 11th October with Analyst Programmer code, and still waiting. With none of the APs getting grants, wondering if should have used a different one . No CO contact must have been a huge sigh of relief


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kkjuly15 said:


> Lodged on October 9.


Definitely in the mix for a grant sometime soon assuming a decision ready application


----------



## nsathin

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> 
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> 
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Heartiest Congratulations Vamsi. Enjoy your day and all the very best for ur move.


----------



## beeze50

sumitgupta225 said:


> congratulations! I lodged on 11th October with Analyst Programmer code, and still waiting. With none of the APs getting grants, wondering if should have used a different one . No CO contact must have been a huge sigh of relief


I also applied on 27th Oct 2018 and still waiting 

Pass on some good luck to me as well!!!


----------



## nsathin

Has anyone tried to login into the skillselect. I've tried it and got this error. Can someone please chk and confirm.


----------



## swapnasis

Where should I Attach form 1221 in Attach document section of 189 visa?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

swapnasis said:


> Where should I Attach form 1221 in Attach document section of 189 visa?


As it is listed under 'Character' evidence on the DHA website, I attached it under the 'Evidence of Character' section.


----------



## HuntForAus

Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Hello
I just need a little help
I lodged my visa under 189 ,263312 ANZSCO on 29th November with 70 points through agent and he uploaded all the documents.
When can I expect the visa grant?
And what are the few factors which leads to CO contact?
Thanks 🙂


----------



## HuntForAus

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> 
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> 
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congratulations... Vamsi...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeze50

Guys got a CO contact asking for details of my English proficiency - PTE score. My CO wants a secured copy of my PTE score to be send through online PTE Academic account they can verify.

I had applied for myself, spouse and 2 kids and applied all relevant documents as advised by my agent.

While I will submit my PTE score through my PTE account had a query - Does this mean this is the only pending documentation left and if he gets satisfied I am good to have a direct Grant ?

For other, I had applied on 27th Oct 2018.


----------



## Mohammed786

When did you take your PTE exam? Did you chose the option of directly sending the score to DIBP? IF yes, then find the email with the notification that the PTE score has been send to DIBP and send to your CO.



beeze50 said:


> Guys got a CO contact asking for details of my English proficiency - PTE score. My CO wants a secured copy of my PTE score to be send through online PTE Academic account they can verify.
> 
> I had applied for myself, spouse and 2 kids and applied all relevant documents as advised by my agent.
> 
> While I will submit my PTE score through my PTE account had a query - Does this mean this is the only pending documentation left and if he gets satisfied I am good to have a direct Grant ?
> 
> For other, I had applied on 27th Oct 2018.


----------



## JG

beeze50 said:


> Guys got a CO contact asking for details of my English proficiency - PTE score. My CO wants a secured copy of my PTE score to be send through online PTE Academic account they can verify.
> 
> I had applied for myself, spouse and 2 kids and applied all relevant documents as advised by my agent.
> 
> While I will submit my PTE score through my PTE account had a query - Does this mean this is the only pending documentation left and if he gets satisfied I am good to have a direct Grant ?
> 
> For other, I had applied on 27th Oct 2018.


The current turn around time is 2 months minimum but if you are lucky maybe earlier.

You should have read this forum it was the simple CO contact which must have been avoided if you were so careful. 

I have seen a lot of times the same CO contact for PTE score sending.


----------



## swapnasis

Where do I upload my spouse PTE score (there is no section to attach PTE score under my spouse's name)?


----------



## yogjeet1984

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Many congrats!! All the best for Downunder


----------



## Saif

yogjeet1984 said:


> Many congrats!! All the best for Downunder


Congratulations Vamsi!


----------



## Saif

Never thought logging into my email account would become an adventure sport sometime...


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> Never thought logging into my email account would become an adventure sport sometime...


And that is life.


----------



## JG

saifsd said:


> Never thought logging into my email account would become an adventure sport sometime...


Looks like you are also so near to you DG.


----------



## sbahuguna

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019



Congratulations!! I'm most amazed about how the prediction came true for you 😄 Hope the rest of us also get similar quick Direct Grants. 🙂


----------



## swapnasis

In attach documents section of 189 visa, there are two sections under my spouse's name:
1-Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
2-Member of Family Unit, Evidence of

I have uploaded all docs showing evidence of our marriage in section1(1-Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of).
What extra docs do I need to upload in section 2(2-Member of Family Unit, Evidence of)?
*Note*-
We dont have kids 
I am not claiming points for my spouse


----------



## beeze50

Understood. So just to clarify is this the only query my CO has ?


----------



## JG

swapnasis said:


> In attach documents section of 189 visa, there are two sections under my spouse's name:
> 1-Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 2-Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 
> I have uploaded all docs showing evidence of our marriage in section1(1-Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of).
> What extra docs do I need to upload in section 2(2-Member of Family Unit, Evidence of)?
> *Note*-
> We dont have kids
> I am not claiming points for my spouse


Photos of marriage/travelling docs/ any interconnected proofs such as connected accounts or something and some proof which shows the relation is continuing now also.


----------



## waqasashraf03

Any predication of 1st November visa lodgements?


----------



## JG

beeze50 said:


> Understood. So just to clarify is this the only query my CO has ?


That cannot be made sure. Sometimes they ask for some more details, but if you are lucky enough then no problems.
Pray to god to not to ask for anything more.


----------



## swapnasis

JG said:


> Photos of marriage/travelling docs/ any interconnected proofs such as connected accounts or something and some proof which shows the relation is continuing now also.



All the above docs you mentioned I have uploaded in Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of.What more or other docs do I need to upload in Member of Family Unit, Evidence of?


----------



## swapnasis

swapnasis said:


> I have the below-listed work experience docs:
> *Offer Letter
> PF Forms
> Experience Letter(or service Letter)
> Relieving Letter
> Full and Final Settlement Latter
> Increment Letter*
> 
> I am not sure each one of these will go under which of the document type listed below:
> 
> *Employee Contract
> Letter Statement-Business/Employer
> Other(specify)
> Super Annuation Document
> Financial Statement
> Tax statement*


Can anybody reply to this question of mine, I need so that I can upload my docs today. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vab18

saifsd said:


> Never thought logging into my email account would become an adventure sport sometime...


Agreed!! I think I may fall off my seat when the status in immi account actually decides to change!!


----------



## priyaChhabra

Bandish said:


> Hahaha ... Many congratulations...
> Happy for you...
> Enjoy the golden moment...
> So I become an astrologer 😄


Hey Bandish.. any predictions for me mate? May be that will ease some of the wait period


----------



## Saif

JG said:


> Looks like you are also so near to you DG.


I hope so, not even buying a new refrigerator which we would have done straight had it not been for this Grant, that is the only issue in life due to this wait....


----------



## JG

swapnasis said:


> All the above docs you mentioned I have uploaded in Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of.What more or other docs do I need to upload in Member of Family Unit, Evidence of?


passport with the name of spouse will also work.


----------



## Saif

swapnasis said:


> Can anybody reply to this question of mine, I need so that I can upload my docs today. Thanks in advance



Employee Contract - Your appointment letter goes here
Letter Statement-Business/Employer - Offer/exp/relieving Letter
Other(specify) - everything else such as increment letter, bonus/commission letter.
Super Annuation Document - PF statement
Financial Statementv - Bank Statement
Tax statement - ITR, 26AS


----------



## scorpion24

saifsd said:


> I hope so, not even buying a new refrigerator which we would have done straight had it not been for this Grant, that is the only issue in life due to this wait....


Ha Ha. I am in your shoes. Recently had my old washing machine replaced with new one. Waiting for Grant or else I need to think about refrigerator also.


----------



## Bandish

scorpion24 said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, not even buying a new refrigerator which we would have done straight had it not been for this Grant, that is the only issue in life due to this wait....
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha. I am in your shoes. Recently had my old washing machine replaced with new one. Waiting for Grant or else I need to think about refrigerator also.
Click to expand...

Hahaha... 100% same case as yours: scorpion24


----------



## kaniz

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019



Many congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Vigrad

utopia1987 said:


> Your application will get a CO asigned only 1 month after you get your sputum results (You have to take an X-ray 3 months later from your 1st X-ray)


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Raj2030

Hi All

I lodge my application on 19 October and till now I did not get any contact yet, and from IMMI tracker I found that most of the applicant who lodges after 20 got contacted and from 10 to 19 only a few. 

What seems to be the reason? starting to get worried


----------



## Singh19

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Perhaps your application was flagged for further security vetting by an external agency.
> 
> I know someone in their mid-40's with a reasonable amount of travel, Aussie citizen, who had to wait about 13 months to get security clearance (not sure at which level, but presumably NV1/NV2/PV).
> 
> According to the article below, the average wait time for PV (the highest level of security clearance) is 15 months, in case it is comforting to note that there is a known bottleneck, assuming some of the same agencies are involved in the migration process:


Does the different 'Last Updated' and 'Submitted Date' likely suggests that the application was flagged for security vetting by an external agency.

My 'Submitted Date' is 28-Nov-2018 and 'Last Updated' date is 3-Dec-2018. Also, 3-Dec-2018 is the date when my medicals were initiated. So, the last updated date could be related to this. Any thoughts?


----------



## kaniz

Raj2030 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodge my application on 19 October and till now I did not get any contact yet, and from IMMI tracker I found that most of the applicant who lodges after 20 got contacted and from 10 to 19 only a few.
> 
> What seems to be the reason? starting to get worried


I am on the same boat as yours . lodged on 19th October. All we can do is wait and pray.


----------



## azuprejo

Raj2030 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodge my application on 19 October and till now I did not get any contact yet, and from IMMI tracker I found that most of the applicant who lodges after 20 got contacted and from 10 to 19 only a few.
> 
> What seems to be the reason? starting to get worried



I lodged 12 th Oct, No contacts or updates after that.
But I dont think it has anything to do with the dates. 
May be our time is yet to come, Only thing we can do is hope and pray..


----------



## azuprejo

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congrats mate happy for you..
Hope mine is around the corner


----------



## scorpion24

Raj2030 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodge my application on 19 October and till now I did not get any contact yet, and from IMMI tracker I found that most of the applicant who lodges after 20 got contacted and from 10 to 19 only a few.
> 
> What seems to be the reason? starting to get worried


immitracker represents a sample of actual cases. Out of the 140 cases shown in immitracker 18 have either received grants/co contacts. Means we still have traction on the applications lodged during that period. May be the cases in that period are assigned to COs who are slow working or on vacation or they are reassigned from 1 CO to another one. I dont think this is something specific to applicants.


----------



## Vab18

Congratulations Vamsi on your grant 🎉.

Also on a side note I noticed a lot of you saying your case hasn’t been picked up as still saying received. CO are most likely working on it in the background after 60-90 days as ours still says received in immi with date lodged in Sep but received IACM in November so someone has looked at our file. Quite often the status just changes from received to finalised when you receive your grant. Only time it’s likely to change apart from that is if CO asks for additional information. Hope this helps those worrying no one has looked at their file!


----------



## souvlaki

swapnasis said:


> I traveled to Thailand and turkey (Holiday Trips). Should I attach documents such as tickets and hotel stay in travel documents section under the attach document section? Please advice


No.


----------



## priyaChhabra

Raj2030 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodge my application on 19 October and till now I did not get any contact yet, and from IMMI tracker I found that most of the applicant who lodges after 20 got contacted and from 10 to 19 only a few.
> 
> What seems to be the reason? starting to get worried


I lodged on 17th and completely resonate with this


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi, it seems the wait period is really unbearable though I lodged on Dec 4,2018. Congratulations to all the lucky ones getting the grants. For all of us who are waiting Fingers crossed!!!

Regards


----------



## vamsi01986

thank you to all the forum members for the wishes. I wish you all who are waiting, a speedy grant!!


----------



## Raj2030

Please, Guys, anyone got invited from 19 Oct and below update us here 
let's hope we get invited before the end of JAN


----------



## yopik

185 th day of waiting with silence.. last 18 day for expiring of medical check...

Do you have any grant day guess for me?


----------



## swapnasis

Where do I upload my spouse PTE score (there is no section to attach PTE score under my spouse's name)? Can somebody advise please..


----------



## bssanthosh47

swapnasis said:


> Where do I upload my spouse PTE score (there is no section to attach PTE score under my spouse's name)? Can somebody advise please..



Upload under others with correct document naming .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

Northern Territory of Aus opens a new pathway for PR for aspirants with limited skills and english competency:
https://www.visasavenue.com/immigra...alia-opens-pr-pathway-for-the-new-immigrants/

FYI only...


----------



## Nath123Perth

scorpion24 said:


> immitracker represents a sample of actual cases. Out of the 140 cases shown in immitracker 18 have either received grants/co contacts. Means we still have traction on the applications lodged during that period. May be the cases in that period are assigned to COs who are slow working or on vacation or they are reassigned from 1 CO to another one. I dont think this is something specific to applicants.


Same here.. applied on 19th October 2018. Hoping all COs return from their vacation and start working from 21st Jan.. lets hope for the best..


----------



## junaidshah

Same here. Applied on 19th October. No Co contact or direct grant yet. Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gauraveca

You really think people are still on vacations? I thought everyone would have been back by 14th.



Nath123Perth said:


> Same here.. applied on 19th October 2018. Hoping all COs return from their vacation and start working from 21st Jan.. lets hope for the best..


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts,
My query is about getting visa for my baby. My baby born on 7th of October in Australia. I am holding student visa. Currently we are in India. But I haven’t got visa for my baby. I need visa for my baby. So what visa should I apply for my baby and what is the procedure for this? Thanks


----------



## Saif

Lovegill said:


> Hi experts,
> My query is about getting visa for my baby. My baby born on 7th of October in Australia. I am holding student visa. Currently we are in India. But I haven’t got visa for my baby. I need visa for my baby. So what visa should I apply for my baby and what is the procedure for this? Thanks


I think more details are required, for instance if your spouse is a PR or Aus citizen then your child is an Aus citizen directly...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_nationality_law#Citizenship_by_birth

Children born in Australia are automatically Australian citizens if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident at the time of the child’s birth.

If neither parent is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident of Australia at the time of birth, the child is called a temporary resident. The child will hold the same visa subclass as the parent’s temporary resident visa.


----------



## Bandish

It seems due to technical issues... Less grants have been given today.. Probably 20 grants will be there tomorrow.. Many inboxes filled with golden mails..


----------



## amarsandhu

Bandish said:


> It seems due to technical issues... Less grants have been given today.. Probably 20 grants will be there tomorrow.. Many inboxes filled with golden mails..


I hope so.. Wait is unbearable..
lodged 12th oct


----------



## HuntForAus

Hi Experts,

I am new to this forum just filed my visa few days ago. I am interested to know about myimmitracker. What it is used for? Also, I have hired an agent to file my visa, I don't have any I'd with me, how do I get benefitted from myimmitracker?

Please suggest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Hi Guys,

I will be quitting my job in March. Do I update my application on the exact date that I resigned? before? After? Also, do I need to upload a document related to this, like resignation letters, or any other proof? Might be a silly question but just want to be sure that everything in my 189 application will have no problems even if I am no longer employed with my current company.

Another question is, I have a valid multiple entry holiday visa(Subclass 600-Tourist) as I went there last November. Will they still let me in even if I am already unemployed? I plan to stay for like a month in March. lane: Then go back to my country and apply for a new job - worst case if ever my 189 visa is still in progress.


TIA


----------



## Sam701

Hello guys
What Educational Documents are needed to be uploaded?
I have got the birth certificate so maybe i can avoid uploading ny SSC n HSC, right?


----------



## nitin2611

beeze50 said:


> Guys got a CO contact asking for details of my English proficiency - PTE score. My CO wants a secured copy of my PTE score to be send through online PTE Academic account they can verify.
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied for myself, spouse and 2 kids and applied all relevant documents as advised by my agent.
> 
> 
> 
> While I will submit my PTE score through my PTE account had a query - Does this mean this is the only pending documentation left and if he gets satisfied I am good to have a direct Grant ?
> 
> 
> 
> For other, I had applied on 27th Oct 2018.




One query - I have seen this point of CO asking for PTE Score. Wanted to ask if you had NOT opted for score sending when you registered for the exam?


----------



## beeze50

Hi,

As per my CO instructions, I have uploaded my PTE score electrically via PTE website.

Post which, I logged into my immi account and clicked the button which asks for confirmation for all documents needed as per my clarification.

Is there anything else I need to communicate to my CO that the document is ready for review... perhaps an inbox facility in my IMMI account I might be missing ?

I was quite pissed with my agent and have escalated this matter to the seniors. Based on their past experience, it seems this should be the only pending document or else in the list the CO would have added additional supporting documents too.

Fingers crossed to get a quick grant since this was a very simple and silly mistake from my end 

Regards,
Varun


----------



## anushadias89

Bandish said:


> It seems due to technical issues... Less grants have been given today.. Probably 20 grants will be there tomorrow.. Many inboxes filled with golden mails..


Hi Bandish,

From where did you get this info ?......


----------



## nitin2611

swapnasis said:


> Where do I upload my spouse PTE score (there is no section to attach PTE score under my spouse's name)?




Are you claiming spouse 5 points? If so you will see a section under your name where you have to load her PTE, ACS n age proof


----------



## Elu

Congratulations vamsi01986. All the best for your new endeavors.


----------



## gauraveca

*Form 80 Correction*

Hi Guys

I missed to mention one of my addresses in form 80 during lodgement. Should I upload a form 1023 (incorrect answers) along with updated form 80 in my application docs?


----------



## Sanjiv1985

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> 
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> 
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


I told you bro! \m/

Enjoy the moment!! It's your day 

And keep me in your prayers.!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> 
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> 
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> 
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019


Whats ur IED??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

anushadias89 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems due to technical issues... Less grants have been given today.. Probably 20 grants will be there tomorrow.. Many inboxes filled with golden mails..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> From where did you get this info ?......
Click to expand...

Didn't get it from anywhere... Just speculating, as most of us had issues logging into immiaccount.


----------



## khurems

Got DG today for family of 3. This forum has been very helpful in providing guidance and removing any doubts regarding the whole process. Thanks to the regular posters who are there to help


----------



## Bandish

khurems said:


> Got DG today for family of 3. This forum has been very helpful in providing guidance and removing any doubts regarding the whole process. Thanks to the regular posters who are there to help


Congratulations...


----------



## Vab18

Those that have grants can I ask, did you find out by logging in to immi account or did you get email first??
Just curious


----------



## Qunal

khurems said:


> Got DG today for family of 3. This forum has been very helpful in providing guidance and removing any doubts regarding the whole process. Thanks to the regular posters who are there to help


Congratulations...can you post your timeline

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anushadias89

Bandish said:


> Didn't get it from anywhere... Just speculating, as most of us had issues logging into immiaccount.


Hope your speculations come true and grants pour in for tomorrow..  

BTW any guess for November applicants.. I applied on 25th Nov .. god knows when it will come..


----------



## bssanthosh47

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I missed to mention one of my addresses in form 80 during lodgement. Should I upload a form 1023 (incorrect answers) along with updated form 80 in my application docs?


You can update it under notification of wrong answeres under Update us tab in immi account

Mention form 80 and section and mention the missed data . The tab is self explanatory .
it will automatically create a form 1023 for you and upload in your docs 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

anushadias89 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get it from anywhere... Just speculating, as most of us had issues logging into immiaccount.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your speculations come true and grants pour in for tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW any guess for November applicants.. I applied on 25th Nov .. god knows when it will come..
Click to expand...

Hope there are lots of grants tomorrow. 

Late November applicants should start getting grants by Feb end. For you earliest should be 28 Feb I guess.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Hope there are lots of grants tomorrow.
> 
> Late November applicants should start getting grants by Feb end. For you earliest should be 28 Feb I guess.


Sucks to be a september guy waiting in middle of happening october and 2613 job code  Just praying mine comes through without any trouble . 

Waiting really sucks without any reason and to add up to the tensions immi account issues 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## khurems

Vab18 said:


> Those that have grants can I ask, did you find out by logging in to immi account or did you get email first??
> Just curious


I found out through mail. 1 thing to note is if you have gmail as the email address the mail goes to the "Update" group and you probably won't get notification on the phone.


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope there are lots of grants tomorrow.
> 
> Late November applicants should start getting grants by Feb end. For you earliest should be 28 Feb I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be a september guy waiting in middle of happening october and 2613 job code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just praying mine comes through without any trouble .
> 
> Waiting really sucks without any reason and to add up to the tensions immi account issues
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

What's your ANZSCO code?


----------



## khurems

Qunal said:


> Congratulations...can you post your timeline
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk



EOI(189) DOE - 24-07-2018
ITA(189) - 10-09-2018
Visa Lodged (189) - 06-10-2018
Medical - 13-10-2018
PCC - 13-10-2018
Direct Grant - 16-01-2019


----------



## Qunal

khurems said:


> I found out through mail. 1 thing to note is if you have gmail as the email address the mail goes to the "Update" group and you probably won't get notification on the phone.


My agent has put his email address for communication. Can I change that without affecting my assessment? My agent says don't change it because it may lead to confusion to CO. Is this true.? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope there are lots of grants tomorrow.
> 
> Late November applicants should start getting grants by Feb end. For you earliest should be 28 Feb I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be a september guy waiting in middle of happening october and 2613 job code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just praying mine comes through without any trouble .
> 
> Waiting really sucks without any reason and to add up to the tensions immi account issues
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your ANZSCO code?
Click to expand...

233512 - Mechanical Engineer


----------



## bssanthosh47

Qunal said:


> khurems said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found out through mail. 1 thing to note is if you have gmail as the email address the mail goes to the "Update" group and you probably won't get notification on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent has put his email address for communication. Can I change that without affecting my assessment? My agent says don't change it because it may lead to confusion to CO. Is this true.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do not change any thing in your immi- account if u have an agent in place . 
Create a Mirror account and just watch the immi- account . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Qunal

bssanthosh47 said:


> Do not change any thing in your immi- account if u have an agent in place .
> Create a Mirror account and just watch the immi- account .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks a lot. How to mirror an account?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

hi, I have lodged my visa application and generated Hap Ids for me and mywife. Now, what is the website to take appointment for medical tests.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Qunal said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not change any thing in your immi- account if u have an agent in place .
> Create a Mirror account and just watch the immi- account .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. How to mirror an account?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Transaction reference number will be mentioned in your invoice if not ask your agent the number . It will start with "EGO...." Use this number and create a Mirror account . But do not change anything as you have authorised your agent for it .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> hi, I have lodged my visa application and generated Hap Ids for me and mywife. Now, what is the website to take appointment for medical tests.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


You have to contact the clinic mentioned by DHA in their website for your city and take the appointment from the clinic for performing the medical tests 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## junaidshah

Qunal said:


> Thanks a lot. How to mirror an account?
> 
> To import an online application:
> 
> log in to ImmiAccount
> select 'Import Application'
> enter the Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant
> select 'Confirm'
> The imported application will show in your ImmiAccount.


----------



## gauraveca

Thanks mate. 



bssanthosh47 said:


> You can update it under notification of wrong answeres under Update us tab in immi account
> 
> Mention form 80 and section and mention the missed data . The tab is self explanatory .
> it will automatically create a form 1023 for you and upload in your docs
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## Qunal

junaidshah said:


> Qunal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. How to mirror an account?
> 
> 
> 
> To import an online application:
> 
> 
> 
> log in to ImmiAccount
> 
> select 'Import Application'
> 
> enter the Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant
> 
> select 'Confirm'
> 
> The imported application will show in your ImmiAccount.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## junaidshah

Qunal said:


> junaidshah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> You will also need the reference number which will be on the invoice used to pay when the application was submitted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vab18

khurems said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that have grants can I ask, did you find out by logging in to immi account or did you get email first??
> Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> I found out through mail. 1 thing to note is if you have gmail as the email address the mail goes to the "Update" group and you probably won't get notification on the phone.
Click to expand...

Thanks and Congratulations on your grant. Yes that’s why I asked because when we got IACM it didn’t come through on my phone I only saw the mail logging in to immi then checked my email on computer!


----------



## Mohammed786

Congrats for the grant. May i know how many points you have claimed for your employment and how many employers you have worked for?
Also, what all documents you have submitted to claim your employment points?



khurems said:


> Got DG today for family of 3. This forum has been very helpful in providing guidance and removing any doubts regarding the whole process. Thanks to the regular posters who are there to help


----------



## aviator505

Hi All,Am quite new here in this group.
Can anyone advise if there is any specific day/date in a month when the PR grants happen?
For ex-For invites it is 11th of each month.Is there a similar date for visa grants?
Thanks in advance.


Code:261313
Visa Lodged-21 Nov 2018
Visa Grant:Awaiting


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,Am quite new here in this group.
> Can anyone advise if there is any specific day/date in a month when the PR grants happen?
> For ex-For invites it is 11th of each month.Is there a similar date for visa grants?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Code:261313
> Visa Lodged-21 Nov 2018
> Visa Grant:Awaiting


No mate there isn't, would ease anxiety in a way to have bulk processing dates where batches of applications get finalised  

It looks like decision ready 189 applications from October 2018 are being finalised, so perhaps you are 1-2.5 months away from a grant


----------



## Marcus_1104

junaidshah said:


> Qunal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. How to mirror an account?
> 
> To import an online application:
> 
> log in to ImmiAccount
> select 'Import Application'
> enter the Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant
> select 'Confirm'
> The imported application will show in your ImmiAccount.
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be any impact to the original account that lodged the application (the agent), and will they be notified about that where an application ID was imported to another account?
> 
> Asking this because my agent is not really willing to share all these with me, so if it will trigger the notification on their side they may get pissed off.
Click to expand...


----------



## HuntForAus

khurems said:


> Got DG today for family of 3. This forum has been very helpful in providing guidance and removing any doubts regarding the whole process. Thanks to the regular posters who are there to help


Congratulations... Can please share the details,?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Marcus_1104 said:


> junaidshah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be any impact to the original account that lodged the application (the agent), and will they be notified about that where an application ID was imported to another account?
> 
> Asking this because my agent is not really willing to share all these with me, so if it will trigger the notification on their side they may get pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> You have hired the agent and paid him , so the only person who can be pissed off is you , but yeah you should not do any thing against the agreement that u r in with your agent . then he will get pissed off . lol
> 
> But yeah having a mirror account is your right and you can create a mirror account only to track the status or see the status of your application in Immi account . You are not supposed to change edit or attach anything because u have hired a agent for those things and only he is to do so till u r in agreement with the agent
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

junaidshah said:


> Will there be any impact to the original account that lodged the application (the agent), and will they be notified about that where an application ID was imported to another account?
> 
> Asking this because my agent is not really willing to share all these with me, so if it will trigger the notification on their side they may get pissed off.


Sorry to hear you have such a relationship with your agent, that is not cool - they should be empathetic and reassuring =\

Just in case nobody else answers, you could try emailing Immiaccount Help Desk and checking with them directly


----------



## Marcus_1104

bssanthosh47 said:


> Marcus_1104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have hired the agent and paid him , so the only person who can be pissed off is you , but yeah you should not do any thing against the agreement that u r in with your agent . then he will get pissed off . lol
> 
> But yeah having a mirror account is your right and you can create a mirror account only to track the status or see the status of your application in Immi account . You are not supposed to change edit or attach anything because u have hired a agent for those things and only he is to do so till u r in agreement with the agent
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Thanks for replying, i've actually imported the application to my immi Account just now, and to my surprise i found out that my agent got the name of the pdf that they uploaded wrongly, (I've given them Australian Degree Transfer Programme Transcript, the name of the document they mistakenly put as* American* Transfer Programme Transcript), which got me worried, and then i called them up, pretending like i haven't import that application, asking for permission if i can import that to my own immiAccount, and they told me that if i do so it will remove the access from their end, which they do not suggest me to do so, any idea what am i gonna do now? i'm freakin worry now
> 
> 
> 
> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you have such a relationship with your agent, that is not cool - they should be empathetic and reassuring =\
> 
> Just in case nobody else answers, you could try emailing Immiaccount Help Desk and checking with them directly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been really good all the while, just that they aren't particularly cool to share these kind of stuff with me, and i'm concerned about that because something happened back when i lodged my EOI, they lodged only 190 for me at first and if i did not find out i'm able to lodge 189 as well, i would still be sitting here waiting for 190 invite by now, so i know i cannot completely rely on them regarding to those latest update and sort, i'm not trying to challenge them or what, just that i would like to know the status as soon as anything changed, but they don't seems to like to share that.
Click to expand...


----------



## bssanthosh47

Marcus_1104 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Thanks for replying, i've actually imported the application to my immi Account just now, and to my surprise i found out that my agent got the name of the pdf that they uploaded wrongly, (I've given them Australian Degree Transfer Programme Transcript, the name of the document they mistakenly put as* American* Transfer Programme Transcript), which got me worried, and then i called them up, pretending like i haven't import that application, asking for permission if i can import that to my own immiAccount, and they told me that if i do so it will remove the access from their end, which they do not suggest me to do so, any idea what am i gonna do now? i'm freakin worry now
> 
> 
> 
> They have been really good all the while, just that they aren't particularly cool to share these kind of stuff with me, and i'm concerned about that because something happened back when i lodged my EOI, they lodged only 190 for me at first and if i did not find out i'm able to lodge 189 as well, i would still be sitting here waiting for 190 invite by now, so i know i cannot completely rely on them regarding to those latest update and sort, i'm not trying to challenge them or what, just that i would like to know the status as soon as anything changed, but they don't seems to like to share that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your agent will not loose any access . Many here who have agents have imported sucessfully . Your agent is just giving you false imformation . The mail id etc will still be in your agents name . you yourself can check this in your mirror account . Just dont do any changes or add any docs on your own . You are good till then
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Thanks for replying, i've actually imported the application to my immi Account just now, and to my surprise i found out that my agent got the name of the pdf that they uploaded wrongly, (I've given them Australian Degree Transfer Programme Transcript, the name of the document they mistakenly put as* American* Transfer Programme Transcript), which got me worried, and then i called them up, pretending like i haven't import that application, asking for permission if i can import that to my own immiAccount, and they told me that if i do so it will remove the access from their end, which they do not suggest me to do so, any idea what am i gonna do now? i'm freakin worry now
> 
> 
> 
> They have been really good all the while, just that they aren't particularly cool to share these kind of stuff with me, and i'm concerned about that because something happened back when i lodged my EOI, they lodged only 190 for me at first and if i did not find out i'm able to lodge 189 as well, i would still be sitting here waiting for 190 invite by now, so i know i cannot completely rely on them regarding to those latest update and sort, i'm not trying to challenge them or what, just that i would like to know the status as soon as anything changed, but they don't seems to like to share that.


Thanks for sharing mate - my advice is, this is no time to beat around the bush or to be meek. 

Clearly they have a track record of making mistakes, sure everyone makes mistakes but they don't seem to be admitting to it, on the contrary they seem to be providing you with inaccurate info (e.g. if you import the account they do not get their access removed). That seems to be a downright lie compared to the experience of others on this forum, and incredibly unprofessional. 

I can empathise with the sunk costs and not wanting to rock the boat, but be firm yet courteous in trying to get what you would like to get as a client - preferably in writing - so there is a paper trail. 

If they are MARA agents I would report them to OMARA right away!


----------



## sharv

Marcus_1104 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying, i've actually imported the application to my immi Account just now, and to my surprise i found out that my agent got the name of the pdf that they uploaded wrongly, (I've given them Australian Degree Transfer Programme Transcript, the name of the document they mistakenly put as* American* Transfer Programme Transcript), which got me worried, and then i called them up, pretending like i haven't import that application, asking for permission if i can import that to my own immiAccount, and they told me that if i do so it will remove the access from their end, which they do not suggest me to do so, any idea what am i gonna do now? i'm freakin worry now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been really good all the while, just that they aren't particularly cool to share these kind of stuff with me, and i'm concerned about that because something happened back when i lodged my EOI, they lodged only 190 for me at first and if i did not find out i'm able to lodge 189 as well, i would still be sitting here waiting for 190 invite by now, so i know i cannot completely rely on them regarding to those latest update and sort, i'm not trying to challenge them or what, just that i would like to know the status as soon as anything changed, but they don't seems to like to share that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello marcus, i understand your concern as , i am dealing with same type of agent in my case. Makes so many big mistakes but acts like he knows everything and doing so as it is the correct way, i nearly lost the chance to get invite due to his ignorance and carelessness, but thank god they issued bulk invites in octuber november as my eoi was expiring on 9 december just a day before iscah predicted my invite after a wait of from 9 december 2016.
> But we cant say anything to them till be get our grant, as they might delay or do smtjing out of grudge( thats what i tjink in my case). But the truth is these agent just need their money, we are just moneybag for them , they dont give a **** about us.
> I have also made a mirror account, and as far as i know if they got any notification my agent would have reacted and asked me to close it and scare me that it will do this and that, but he didnt . Means he dont know about it.
> Even if your agent knows, its still better have a rough conversation for once but he will know tht u have knowledge about ua case and he will be more carefull.
> Good luck for your quick grant mate!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

sksksanjay1 said:


> Bandish... Please be my astrologer


22 Jan 2019


----------



## champion840

Pls share agents name so other can be saved from this disaster 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840

sharv said:


> Marcus_1104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello marcus, i understand your concern as , i am dealing with same type of agent in my case. Makes so many big mistakes but acts like he knows everything and doing so as it is the correct way, i nearly lost the chance to get invite due to his ignorance and carelessness, but thank god they issued bulk invites in octuber november as my eoi was expiring on 9 december just a day before iscah predicted my invite after a wait of from 9 december 2016.
> But we cant say anything to them till be get our grant, as they might delay or do smtjing out of grudge( thats what i tjink in my case). But the truth is these agent just need their money, we are just moneybag for them , they dont give a **** about us.
> I have also made a mirror account, and as far as i know if they got any notification my agent would have reacted and asked me to close it and scare me that it will do this and that, but he didnt . Means he dont know about it.
> Even if your agent knows, its still better have a rough conversation for once but he will know tht u have knowledge about ua case and he will be more carefull.
> Good luck for your quick grant mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pls share agents name
> We dont want this agent for other innocent people
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

priyaChhabra said:


> Hey Bandish.. any predictions for me mate? May be that will ease some of the wait period


21-Jan-2019


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> priyaChhabra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bandish.. any predictions for me mate? May be that will ease some of the wait period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-Jan-2019
Click to expand...

Hey bandish,

Since the service is FOC , I would like to take my predictions too 😄 hehe 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bandish have a go with me too will ya


----------



## RockyRaj

Bandish has taken over Josy role as he had already got his grant. Good luck with your predictions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniz

*NEED HELP*
Hello experts , I am wondering about a notification appearing on my immi account since last 2 months . Every time I log in I can see the following things- 

*Current system issue:*
Action required flag still showing
Please disregard the action required flag if you have already providd the following informations and it is still showing as required on your application summary page.
-Health assessment
-Character assessment
-biometric
-additional payment required

But, I have provided all of the above except biometric for my 189 application. Why is it appearing ? Is there anyone else who has the same problem?

Invitation received :11 October 2018
Visa lodged : 19 October 2018
Grant: waiting:faint:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kaniz said:


> *NEED HELP*
> Hello experts , I am wondering about a notification appearing on my immi account since last 2 months . Every time I log in I can see the following things-
> 
> *Current system issue:*
> Action required flag still showing
> Please disregard the action required flag if you have already providd the following informations and it is still showing as required on your application summary page.
> -Health assessment
> -Character assessment
> -biometric
> -additional payment required
> 
> But, I have provided all of the above except biometric for my 189 application. Why is it appearing ? Is there anyone else who has the same problem?
> 
> Invitation received :11 October 2018
> Visa lodged : 19 October 2018
> Grant: waiting:faint:


Chill buddy, if you read closely you can see it says:

"Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page"

-

When you log in, what does your Action Required Flag ask for? For me it is "Pay Outstanding Amount" - which of course, I ignore, since I have already.


----------



## vabhs192003

Bandish said:


> priyaChhabra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bandish.. any predictions for me mate? May be that will ease some of the wait period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21-Jan-2019
Click to expand...


Bandish Dude

You gotta be impartial here. You are only doing this community a service here.

Visa logged on 25th October. Say my predictions as well... 😋😂


----------



## kaniz

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Chill buddy, if you read closely you can see it says:
> 
> "Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page"
> 
> -
> 
> When you log in, what does your Action Required Flag ask for? For me it is "Pay Outstanding Amount" - which of course, I ignore, since I have already.


Thank you so much . Waiting for the grant eagerly, so every single information is confusing me nowadays.


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey bandish,
> 
> Since the service is FOC , I would like to take my predictions too 😄 hehe
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hahaha...Grants for Mechanical looks slow... As per immitracker, last grant was on 14-Jan-2019 for Jun-28-2018 and Oct-20-2018 lodgements. Next seems to be your turn only. Just four september people left in Mechanical for getting grants (Out of probably many who have not added their case on immitracker).

Your grant seems to be around 30 Jan 2019 or 12 Feb 2019. (Just wild guesses... )

Though all this is just for lightening up the mood in this forum. No algorithm or anything applied ...


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Bandish have a go with me too will ya


I think 6 Feb 2019. 
All the best !


----------



## amarsandhu

Bandish said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish have a go with me too will ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 6 Feb 2019.
> All the best !
Click to expand...

Bandish, me left 🙂

263311
12oct


----------



## Rajesh arora

khurems said:


> Got DG today for family of 3. This forum has been very helpful in providing guidance and removing any doubts regarding the whole process. Thanks to the regular posters who are there to help


Congratulations


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Bandish said:


> I think 6 Feb 2019.
> 
> All the best !


What about me Bandish? Plz predict.

261313, 75 points, 6-Dec lodged.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniz

Bandish said:


> I think 6 Feb 2019.
> All the best !


Please give an assumption for me too regard my grant date. This will make me a little less stressed.

Accountant
Invitation received : 11 October 2018
Visa Lodged: 19 October 2018


----------



## dipanshub

kaniz said:


> Thank you so much . Waiting for the grant eagerly, so every single information is confusing me nowadays.


What about the biometric? even the same flag appears for me as well and I have not provided any biometric.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

By any chance, do anybody who have lodged visa in november 1st week got the grant. I can see 29th oct is the latest updated in immitracker. My lodgement date is 4th nov.


----------



## beeze50

Need some help here.

Post my CO contacting me to send my PTE score electronically through PTE website, I did the same and submitted and then went to my application and there was a button enabled to confirm if all documents based on clarification have been submitted and i clicked on it.

Is there anything else I need to intimate the CO to review my application ?

Also can anyway throw light based on past experience that my CO would have reviewed all documents and raised query for only something which we found missing. Logically, this should be the case ... wouldn't expect someone to hold on to queries till 1st one is resolved.

I am praying that since it was just a small query, my application would be processed quickly and would get a grant my end of this month.

Cheers,
Varun

Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Hahaha...Grants for Mechanical looks slow... As per immitracker, last grant was on 14-Jan-2019 for Jun-28-2018 and Oct-20-2018 lodgements. Next seems to be your turn only. Just four september people left in Mechanical for getting grants (Out of probably many who have not added their case on immitracker).
> 
> Your grant seems to be around 30 Jan 2019 or 12 Feb 2019. (Just wild guesses... )
> 
> Though all this is just for lightening up the mood in this forum. No algorithm or anything applied ...


haha , yeah man . just having some fun here .

You need to add your paytm number in your signature and charge per prediction . lots of requests flowing in .. 

Yeah , Mechanical has taken a complete slowdown since december 15th . till then it was on track  
Yesterday one 25th oct mechi reported grant in one of the group and many are waiting since many days . Lets hope we can see sunlight soon 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

beeze50 said:


> Need some help here.
> 
> Post my CO contacting me to send my PTE score electronically through PTE website, I did the same and submitted and then went to my application and there was a button enabled to confirm if all documents based on clarification have been submitted and i clicked on it.
> 
> Is there anything else I need to intimate the CO to review my application ?
> 
> Also can anyway throw light based on past experience that my CO would have reviewed all documents and raised query for only something which we found missing. Logically, this should be the case ... wouldn't expect someone to hold on to queries till 1st one is resolved.
> 
> I am praying that since it was just a small query, my application would be processed quickly and would get a grant my end of this month.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun
> 
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111


For PTE score to be sent electronically , once you have sent it just click the IP button in your immi account and you are good . the stauts in your immi account will change to initial assesment or further assesment .

Just asking : had you not ticked the box to send scores to DHA while booking for the PTE exam ?
And yeah any co contact as per the current trend takes 2-3 months . Just have a look at immitracker many such cases can be found . but hope for the best .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## priyaChhabra

Bandish said:


> 21-Jan-2019


Amen.. will gift you something great if that happens


----------



## jtech

Any grants today?


----------



## beeze50

Thanks Santhosh,

Honestly I dont remember since I gave my PTE exam long time back... it seems I have missed it.

Keeping fingers crossed on a faster turn around time. But do you think my CO would have mostly likely reviewed all the documents and this would be the only additional clarification needed ?

Regards,
Varun


----------



## bolt_thrower

jtech said:


> Any grants today?


I see 4 on myimmitracker. Interesting that 3 of them are people who've received CO contacts in november.


----------



## vamsi01986

Bandish, you can earn a fortune if you make this your full time occupation 


Bandish said:


> I think 6 Feb 2019.
> All the best !


----------



## bssanthosh47

beeze50 said:


> Thanks Santhosh,
> 
> Honestly I dont remember since I gave my PTE exam long time back... it seems I have missed it.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed on a faster turn around time. But do you think my CO would have mostly likely reviewed all the documents and this would be the only additional clarification needed ?
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


We cant really say if CO will come back with further requirement , if they needed something they would have asked it this time itself . But yeah there are cases of multiple CO contacts . Yet again no one really predict if your application is completely checked and only this was what they were looking for .

Just check through if you have submitted everything and relax . If they need anything they will come back else keep your fingers crossed for a grant 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Uzma_M

Hello Expats. 
Any idea when is embassy going to start touching November lodgement files. I know this is a kiddish question, but the wait is so killing.. LoL..

Lodged file on 23rd November..


----------



## Vab18

Can the current IACM gang write date of lodge and date of receiving IACM below so we can keep track of when any of us get grants! The last batch that got IACM in Sep/Oct got grants 6 Dec so I predict Feb/March for us 😫.
I’ll start it off...
Application lodged 18 Sep 2018
IACM 20 November 2018


----------



## DivAus

Ravi_Ryan said:


> By any chance, do anybody who have lodged visa in november 1st week got the grant. I can see 29th oct is the latest updated in immitracker. My lodgement date is 4th nov.


Applied on 1st Nov 2018 and still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitin2611

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Chill buddy, if you read closely you can see it says:
> 
> 
> 
> "Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page"
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> When you log in, what does your Action Required Flag ask for? For me it is "Pay Outstanding Amount" - which of course, I ignore, since I have already.




I thought this is a general info and appears for all (I see it too).

And I can only ignore if not applicable


----------



## swapnasis

Even though I have uploaded all the docs..still while proceeding it shows this below message:

*Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.



Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time


If the applicant chooses to exit the application without submitting and does not return to access the application within 30 days, all associated attachments will be deleted.



Cancel Confirm
*

Should I go forward and confirm?
Please advice...


----------



## gauraveca

Did you leave out a category where you haven't uploaded any docs?



swapnasis said:


> Even though I have uploaded all the docs..still while proceeding it shows this below message:
> 
> *Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time
> 
> 
> If the applicant chooses to exit the application without submitting and does not return to access the application within 30 days, all associated attachments will be deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel Confirm
> *
> 
> Should I go forward and confirm?
> Please advice...


----------



## sharath121k

Vab18 said:


> Can the current IACM gang write date of lodge and date of receiving IACM below so we can keep track of when any of us get grants! The last batch that got IACM in Sep/Oct got grants 6 Dec so I predict Feb/March for us 😫.
> I’ll start it off...
> Application lodged 18 Sep 2018
> IACM 20 November 2018


Applied on 24 th Sep
IACM 3 Dec 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

sharath121k said:


> Applied on 24 th Sep
> IACM 3 Dec
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Whats your ANZSCO ?


----------



## azuprejo

swapnasis said:


> Even though I have uploaded all the docs..still while proceeding it shows this below message:
> 
> *Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time
> 
> 
> If the applicant chooses to exit the application without submitting and does not return to access the application within 30 days, all associated attachments will be deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel Confirm
> *
> 
> Should I go forward and confirm?
> Please advice...


Same thing happened to me as well.
I remember doing logout and close the browser, loged in again and next time it was not showing the message with same set of docs so i went ahead and submitted.


----------



## Shenali12

90 days today. 
Today is In-law’s anniversary. 
We were hoping grant on my husband’s birthday first and then today but no luck !! Fingers crossed !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

Hey Bandish,
Since your predictions are coming true... even I am tempted to post this question to you..lol
can you predict mine too? 
261311
Lodge date : 10th Oct 2018




Bandish said:


> 22 Jan 2019


----------



## swapnasis

gauraveca said:


> Did you leave out a category where you haven't uploaded any docs?



I did not upload any docs under "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" 
All the docs for the above category I have already uploaded in "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and I don't have kids.
What should I do?Please advice


----------



## atifiqbal1985

vamsi01986 said:


> Hi Friends
> It gives me great pleasure to let you all know that we have received the grant at 8:58 AM IST today. My timelines are as below. I owe a lot to this forum as I have learnt a lot and made a lot of friends here. Please feel free to reach out to me for any doubts, I will try my best to guide you. Please be patient (which is the most difficult) and god will open doors! Cheers! :cool2:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 14 FEB 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 APR 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (7th MAR 2018): L 90 R 75 S 90 W 85
> EOI Lodged: 11 APR 2018, 70 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (12th SEP 2018): L 90 R 81 S 90 W 90
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> Visa Lodged: 27 OCT 2018
> Docs Upload: 22 OCT 2018 + 16 NOV 2018
> Medicals: 2 NOV 2018
> GRANT DATE: 17 Jan 2019



Many congratulations


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Bandish said:


> 21-Jan-2019


Well, since everyone is getting the predictions, I think I will ask for it too. :cool2:

What do you think Bandish?


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Uzma_M said:


> Hello Expats.
> Any idea when is embassy going to start touching November lodgement files. I know this is a kiddish question, but the wait is so killing.. LoL..
> 
> Lodged file on 23rd November..


Next week its going to be Nov lodges cases. Looking at the trend i am hopeful that nov first week will start getting grants. I am Nov 4 lodger. 261311


----------



## sharath121k

bssanthosh47 said:


> Whats your ANZSCO ?


2211 - Accounting

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DivAus

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Next week its going to be Nov lodges cases. Looking at the trend i am hopeful that nov first week will start getting grants. I am Nov 4 lodger. 261311


Hopefully  Lodged on Nov 1st at 00:02 AEST


----------



## majjji

bolt_thrower said:


> I see 4 on myimmitracker. Interesting that 3 of them are people who've received CO contacts in november.


Me too in the list of the ones who received CO contact in November. Hoping to get the grant now and no more CO contacts. Good luck to everyone with CO contacts in NOVEMBER. I can smell they've started picking up the August cases with CO contacts in November. 

BOL everyone!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swethaganga

Hopefully will get, 
Lodged august 11 
Got CO contact in november.. 

Hoping to happend good things.. 
all the best everyone..


----------



## Sam701

Marcus_1104 said:


> junaidshah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qunal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. How to mirror an account?
> 
> To import an online application:
> 
> log in to ImmiAccount
> select 'Import Application'
> enter the Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant
> select 'Confirm'
> The imported application will show in your ImmiAccount.
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be any impact to the original account that lodged the application (the agent), and will they be notified about that where an application ID was imported to another account?
> 
> Asking this because my agent is not really willing to share all these with me, so if it will trigger the notification on their side they may get pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly the same issue here. My agents doesnt want me to create a mirror account. Idk why these agents doesnt want us to follow the proceedings.
Click to expand...


----------



## junaidshah

Sam701 said:


> Marcus_1104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with my agent not really telling me anything. Every-time I wanted to check the status of my application I had to wait for a whole week before he would reply to my message. Thankfully I saw this forum and got a mirror account.
> 
> For those of you who are worried about a notification going to the agent. Atleast for me, nothing was sent to the agent. He hasn't contacted me about it so I assume that the notification doesn't get sent out. I'd also suggest to be very careful once you have mirrored the application. I take extra care to make sure I am only reading things on the application and not making any changes or deleting something accidentally.
Click to expand...


----------



## csdhan

Sam701 said:


> Marcus_1104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the same issue here. My agents doesnt want me to create a mirror account. Idk why these agents doesnt want us to follow the proceedings.
> 
> 
> 
> Most experienced agents don't like their customers to keep bugging them with various requests regarding uploaded docs. They know what they are doing but most people only open forums after their agents have lodged and keep on bugging them about docs as they go through these forums. Some even go to the lengths of uploading docs without informing them which is annoying for them.
> 
> So, trust your agent, sit tight and wait.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qunal

Swethaganga said:


> Hopefully will get,
> Lodged august 11
> Got CO contact in november..
> 
> Hoping to happend good things..
> all the best everyone..


Best of luck. Hope you get direct grant soon.

Are there any grants today? Looks like a full day today!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qunal

Qunal said:


> Best of luck. Hope you get direct grant soon.
> 
> Are there any grants today? Looks like a full day today!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


*dull not full

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj

Bandish said:


> 21-Jan-2019




Bandish Bandish, please predict mine, lodged 29 December 2018 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Let the predictions come true for everyone . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj2030

Guys 19 oct over here still waiting 
Let's hope for the best 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca

Yes I remember that as well. I added my marriage certificate there. 



swapnasis said:


> I did not upload any docs under "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of"
> All the docs for the above category I have already uploaded in "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and I don't have kids.
> What should I do?Please advice


----------



## vinay.desetty

Hi Everyone,

I received grant letter last week and it says that I need to go there by 24th May 2019. Is there any way that I can get this date extended? Are the instances where this happened? Please help me figure the way. 

Thank you for your help.

Vinay


----------



## Bandish

OMG!! So many requests.. Love u and respect u all...
We all know these are just my guesses... Do not want to dishearten anyone ... Will now stop predictions..

Just this last time, guessing for all who have requested as don't want to dishearten immediately..
Hope everyone gets their grant at the earliest...


----------



## Bandish

vabhs192003 said:


> Bandish Dude
> 
> You gotta be impartial here. You are only doing this community a service here.
> 
> Visa logged on 25th October. Say my predictions as well... 😋😂


25 Jan 2019...
Somehow missed sending it in the morning..


----------



## Raj2030

Bandish said:


> OMG!! So many requests.. Love u and respect u all...
> 
> We all know these are just my guesses... Do not want to dishearten anyone ... Will now stop predictions..
> 
> 
> 
> Just this last time, guessing for all who have requested as don't want to dishearten immediately..
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grant at the earliest...


I really enjoyed your guesses
All the best 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

amarsandhu said:


> Bandish, me left 🙂
> 
> 263311
> 12oct


15 Feb 2019 I guess..


----------



## Bandish

Sanjiv1985 said:


> What about me Bandish? Plz predict.
> 
> 261313, 75 points, 6-Dec lodged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


12-March-2019 
All the best..


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi Bandish, Please guess for me also. 4th nov. 262112.😊😊


----------



## Divkasi

Bandish please guess me also 

29 October 2019

261313


----------



## Bandish

kaniz said:


> Please give an assumption for me too regard my grant date. This will make me a little less stressed.
> 
> Accountant
> Invitation received : 11 October 2018
> Visa Lodged: 19 October 2018


05-Feb-2019..
Wish you get it soon...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha , yeah man . just having some fun here .
> 
> You need to add your paytm number in your signature and charge per prediction . lots of requests flowing in ..
> 
> Yeah , Mechanical has taken a complete slowdown since december 15th . till then it was on track
> Yesterday one 25th oct mechi reported grant in one of the group and many are waiting since many days . Lets hope we can see sunlight soon
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Haha... Paytm is promising...
All the best..


----------



## amarsandhu

Bandish said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish, me left 🙂
> 
> 263311
> 12oct
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Feb 2019 I guess..
Click to expand...

I was hoping this month 🤐


----------



## Bandish

vamsi01986 said:


> Bandish, you can earn a fortune if you make this your full time occupation


Haha  And u get a good percentage of that ...


----------



## Nadine1986

I didn't upload my current and old residence permits and the pages of passport showing entries/exits. Saw a case on immitracker where the CO asked for this. Is it worth uploading it now? My application was lodged on Dec 5, 2018.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bandish said:


> OMG!! So many requests.. Love u and respect u all...
> 
> We all know these are just my guesses... Do not want to dishearten anyone ... Will now stop predictions..
> 
> 
> 
> Just this last time, guessing for all who have requested as don't want to dishearten immediately..
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grant at the earliest...


Thanks mate, just a little light heartedness thanks for entertaining everyone. My partner and I are giggling at the dates and the ones that have come true by you and JG. 

Something to look forward to!

And if I don't get it by 6 Feb, I'm sure you would have meant 6 March


----------



## kaniz

Bandish said:


> 05-Feb-2019..
> Wish you get it soon...


Thanks buddy, i really hope your prediction comes true:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vabhs192003

Bandish said:


> vabhs192003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish Dude
> 
> You gotta be impartial here. You are only doing this community a service here.
> 
> Visa logged on 25th October. Say my predictions as well... 😋😂
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Jan 2019...
> 
> 
> Somehow missed sending it in the morning..
Click to expand...

True or not, this is just for fun. And the only tangible stuff u get out of this, is rise higher in expatforum user rank list cause of the number of posts and likes you get. 😉😋🤣


----------



## vabhs192003

Bandish said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha , yeah man . just having some fun here .
> 
> You need to add your paytm number in your signature and charge per prediction . lots of requests flowing in ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah , Mechanical has taken a complete slowdown since december 15th . till then it was on track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday one 25th oct mechi reported grant in one of the group and many are waiting since many days . Lets hope we can see sunlight soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... Paytm is promising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best..
Click to expand...

You know right : if any more of the these predictions come true , you will be doing this for life...there is no getting out of this then. 😆🤣.


----------



## mdrutsay

189
Civil Engineer
Points:65
Date of effect: 12/10/2018
What are my chances guys?


----------



## Bandish

rmd123 said:


> Hey Bandish,
> Since your predictions are coming true... even I am tempted to post this question to you..lol
> can you predict mine too?
> 261311
> Lodge date : 10th Oct 2018


21-Jan-2019
Yours seems anytime now..
All the best..


----------



## Bandish

swapnasis said:


> I did not upload any docs under "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of"
> All the docs for the above category I have already uploaded in "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of" and I don't have kids.
> What should I do?Please advice


You must upload at least one document in all the categories..
Under MOFU: Health Insurance, Life Insurance, Family Photos , Marriage certificate..


----------



## Imnikita

Hey Bandish,

Pls predict mine as well, Just curious to know expected timelines as per you. 😝

Visa lodge date 29 Nov 2018
261312


----------



## Bandish

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, since everyone is getting the predictions, I think I will ask for it too. :cool2:
> 
> What do you think Bandish?


25-Jan-2019..
All the best!


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi Bandish, Please guess for me also. 4th nov. 262112.😊😊


Hi Bandish, can you please predict mine also. Curious to know...😊😊


----------



## Bandish

nader_amj said:


> Bandish Bandish, please predict mine, lodged 29 December 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats your ANZSCO code?
Otherwise, Late December lodgements should start from mid March.. May be yours on 17 March 2019.


----------



## rmd123

rmd123 said:


> Hey Bandish,
> Since your predictions are coming true... even I am tempted to post this question to you..lol
> can you predict mine too?
> 261311
> Lodge date : 10th Oct 2018





Bandish said:


> 21-Jan-2019
> Yours seems anytime now..
> All the best..



Thanks Man! Even I am expecting around that time  eases some tension


----------



## Bandish

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi Bandish, Please guess for me also. 4th nov. 262112.😊😊


18-Feb-2019..
All the best!
Many October cases are already pending... Hope you get it sooner...


----------



## Divkasi

Hi bandish . Can you predict mine as well

29 October.

261313


----------



## Bandish

Divkasi said:


> Bandish please guess me also
> 
> 29 October 2019
> 
> 261313


04-Feb-2019..
All the best...
Wish you get soon...


----------



## Bandish

amarsandhu said:


> I was hoping this month 🤐


Wish you get sooner...


----------



## Bandish

vabhs192003 said:


> True or not, this is just for fun. And the only tangible stuff u get out of this, is rise higher in expatforum user rank list cause of the number of posts and likes you get. 😉😋🤣


Haha ... True... No effort gets wasted in life... We either gain or learn something...
All the best to you ...


----------



## sreem81

*CO contact for MCC while it's already completed*

Hi,

I got a CO contact asking to do my medicals (MCC). My MCC is already done along with my family members. That was 4 months ago. How ever the status for me only showing was indicating I have not done medicals. I have forwarded the bill that I received the hospital to my agent. Have any one faced this issue before?

Thanks.


----------



## Bandish

Imnikita said:


> Hey Bandish,
> 
> Pls predict mine as well, Just curious to know expected timelines as per you. 😝
> 
> Visa lodge date 29 Nov 2018
> 261312


04-March-2019..
All the best..


----------



## Mohammed786

When was the CO contact and whats is your lodgement date and anzcode?

Check this link if all of your's medical are completed and submitted to DHA or no.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient



If yes, dowload the confirmation and send to your CO.

If no, check with the medical centre with regards to this.



sreem81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a CO contact asking to do my medicals (MCC). My MCC is already done along with my family members. That was 4 months ago. How ever the status for me only showing was indicating I have not done medicals. I have forwarded the bill that I received the hospital to my agent. Have any one faced this issue before?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Qunal

Bandish said:


> Wish you get sooner...


Hi Bandish
Can you predict mine? Date of application 28 Oct. Code 26313

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

Dears,

What should be the ANZSCO code for drug safety and pharmaco vigilance?
Need urgent help. 

Regards
Usha


----------



## Rishabh25

It seems like only software engineers and developer programmers are getting grant more ofterlnly. Wondering when will department will grant to other occupations..


----------



## Da__N

Bandish said:


> Whats your ANZSCO code?
> 
> Otherwise, Late December lodgements should start from mid March.. May be yours on 17 March 2019.




Oh! Does it depend on code? I lodged the same day!!

Mine is trade occupation 323211 

Please predict mine too. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj2030

Mohammed786 said:


> When was the CO contact and whats is your lodgement date and anzcode?
> 
> Check this link if all of your's medical are completed and submitted to DHA or no.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> 
> If yes, dowload the confirmation and send to your CO.
> 
> If no, check with the medical centre with regards to this.


If you did your medicals then you should see message in your immi account that your medical have been provided
If you did not see this messages then contact the hospital

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03

Any prediction for November lodgements?


----------



## kaniz

Mohammed786 said:


> When was the CO contact and whats is your lodgement date and anzcode?
> 
> Check this link if all of your's medical are completed and submitted to DHA or no.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> 
> If yes, dowload the confirmation and send to your CO.
> 
> If no, check with the medical centre with regards to this.


Hello mohammad , after looking at your advice I have checked my HAP ID on your provided link. but it shows "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry". But I have lodged my visa with this HAP ID ON 19TH October.:brick: what should I do?


----------



## newuserr

*Need urgent help in applying for 189*

Hi,

I need some urgent help in filling 189 visa application. In the employment history section, I have shown my work exp after ACS deduction as -

12/09/11 - 12/09/13 - Company A :: Not claiming points (DD/MM/YY)
13/09/13 - 16/05/14 - Company A :: Not claiming points 
26/05/11 - 08/09/17 - Company B :: claiming points 
11/09/17 - 17/12/18 - Company C :: claiming points 

According to my ACS result, my work exp after 09/13 is at skilled level. Is this correct way of filling?

Also, I wanted to ask - on filling my EOI, I mistakenly, started my exp from 2011 onwards ie

12/09/11 - 16/05/14 - Company A :: Related to NOC 
26/05/11 - 08/09/17 - Company B :: Related to NOC 
11/09/17 - 17/12/18 - Company C :: Related to NOC 

Although in both the cases, I still stand at 75 points only. If you take my exp from 2011, it will be 7 yrs 3 months and with ACS deduction, it will be 5 yrs 3 months. I did not do this deliberately. I did not understand the ques since all the exp is in 26313 in IT industries only.

Now, I called the home affairs to ask if I would submit a fresh EOI in this case. She said as long as the points are same, you can lodge 189 on this invite.

I need urgent help on this. Has anybody faced similar issue and faced no problems in getting 189 grant. Please share your experiences and kindly suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## sheikh359

Hi!

I would like to get some opinion regarding the documents I uploaded for visa application.

* I have uploaded national ID and on the back side of this card, address is mentioned in URDU. Shall I also submit translation of the back side of card?

* The photograph I uploaded was in jpeg format, so shall I also scan front and back of printed photograph with my name and signature and upload it?

Those who have experience in translating the documents can guide me in this, I have seen requirements from DHA is that translation must be done by professional translator and they must endorse it.

In UAE I couldn't find translator who can endorse the translation from URDU to English since they don't have certification for this language pair, however they can provide normal translation with their letter head and stamp only.

Under such circumstances, shall I just submit normal translation of this card??


Please guide


----------



## RustedGold

214 days and counting


----------



## handyjohn

sheikh359 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to get some opinion regarding the documents I uploaded for visa application.
> 
> * I have uploaded national ID and on the back side of this card, address is mentioned in URDU. Shall I also submit translation of the back side of card?
> 
> * The photograph I uploaded was in jpeg format, so shall I also scan front and back of printed photograph with my name and signature and upload it?
> 
> Those who have experience in translating the documents can guide me in this, I have seen requirements from DHA is that translation must be done by professional translator and they must endorse it.
> 
> In UAE I couldn't find translator who can endorse the translation from URDU to English since they don't have certification for this language pair, however they can provide normal translation with their letter head and stamp only.
> 
> Under such circumstances, shall I just submit normal translation of this card??
> 
> 
> Please guide




CNIC is just required for your name and DOB. If these details are there in English then you are fine. And for photograph, no need of backside as well. The requirement mentioned on website is for paper application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsathin

RustedGold said:


> 214 days and counting


Have u got any immi comencement email or a CO contact in the mean time. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

newuserr said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I need some urgent help in filling 189 visa application. In the employment history section, I have shown my work exp after ACS deduction as -
> 
> 
> 
> 12/09/11 - 12/09/13 - Company A :: Not claiming points (DD/MM/YY)
> 
> 13/09/13 - 16/05/14 - Company A :: Not claiming points
> 
> 26/05/11 - 08/09/17 - Company B :: claiming points
> 
> 11/09/17 - 17/12/18 - Company C :: claiming points
> 
> 
> 
> According to my ACS result, my work exp after 09/13 is at skilled level. Is this correct way of filling?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask - on filling my EOI, I mistakenly, started my exp from 2011 onwards ie
> 
> 
> 
> 12/09/11 - 16/05/14 - Company A :: Related to NOC
> 
> 26/05/11 - 08/09/17 - Company B :: Related to NOC
> 
> 11/09/17 - 17/12/18 - Company C :: Related to NOC
> 
> 
> 
> Although in both the cases, I still stand at 75 points only. If you take my exp from 2011, it will be 7 yrs 3 months and with ACS deduction, it will be 5 yrs 3 months. I did not do this deliberately. I did not understand the ques since all the exp is in 26313 in IT industries only.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I called the home affairs to ask if I would submit a fresh EOI in this case. She said as long as the points are same, you can lodge 189 on this invite.
> 
> 
> 
> I need urgent help on this. Has anybody faced similar issue and faced no problems in getting 189 grant. Please share your experiences and kindly suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't take migration advice over the phone from DHA, only registered migration agents are qualified to give advice in Australia. I would consult with a few to get an opinion asap. 

Personally, I would not lodge a visa based on this EOI. 

Do update the forum with what you learn.


----------



## newuserr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I wouldn't take migration advice over the phone from DHA, only registered migration agents are qualified to give advice in Australia. I would consult with a few to get an opinion asap.
> 
> Personally, I would not lodge a visa based on this EOI.
> 
> Do update the forum with what you learn.


Hi, thanks for your reply. 

It does not change my points in any way. I have the ACS result which has validated 5 yrs 3 months of exp after deduction. Also, I am correcting my mistake here and not claiming points for the same. Should it still be a problem?


----------



## Mohammed786

What about your family? Are you able to find their medical confirmations?
You need to check with your medical centre as it seems either they didn't upload it or have entered some wrong information for your medicals. That's why the CO was unable to see your medicals.



kaniz said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the CO contact and whats is your lodgement date and anzcode?
> 
> Check this link if all of your's medical are completed and submitted to DHA or no.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> 
> 
> If yes, dowload the confirmation and send to your CO.
> 
> If no, check with the medical centre with regards to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mohammad , after looking at your advice I have checked my HAP ID on your provided link. but it shows "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry". But I have lodged my visa with this HAP ID ON 19TH October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should I do?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

I don't know much about translation service in U.A.E., but you can surely find this through net. But why are you not uploading your nicop card instead of nic. In overseas card you will be having the address in english only.



sheikh359 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to get some opinion regarding the documents I uploaded for visa application.
> 
> * I have uploaded national ID and on the back side of this card, address is mentioned in URDU. Shall I also submit translation of the back side of card?
> 
> * The photograph I uploaded was in jpeg format, so shall I also scan front and back of printed photograph with my name and signature and upload it?
> 
> Those who have experience in translating the documents can guide me in this, I have seen requirements from DHA is that translation must be done by professional translator and they must endorse it.
> 
> In UAE I couldn't find translator who can endorse the translation from URDU to English since they don't have certification for this language pair, however they can provide normal translation with their letter head and stamp only.
> 
> Under such circumstances, shall I just submit normal translation of this card??
> 
> 
> Please guide


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Has anyone who filed for Visa in Nov 2018 has been contacted by Case Officer? 

We had filed in 2nd week of Nov and trying to figure out the current lead time for CO Contact (unless Direct Grant) for the Visa Applications.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

If all the documents are uploaded in correct order and format. How much time will it take to get the grant for 189 pr? This wait time is unbearable. 

Anzo Code : 2631313(S/W Engineer)
Point Secured : 80
Application lodged: Dec 4,2018
All docs uploaded with the help of agent : Dec 07,2018
Medical done : Dec 11,2018 
Pcc ec 27,2018


----------



## amarsandhu

Bandish said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping this month 🤐
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you get sooner...
Click to expand...

Thanks bandish 😊


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

If all the documents are uploaded in correct order and format. How much time will it take to get the grant for 189 pr? This wait time is unbearable. 

Anzo Code : 261313(S/W Engineer)
Point Secured : 80
Application lodged: Dec 4,2018
All docs uploaded with the help of agent : Dec 07,2018
Medical done : Dec 11,2018 
Pcc







ec 27,2018


----------



## Vab18

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> If all the documents are uploaded in correct order and format. How much time will it take to get the grant for 189 pr? This wait time is unbearable.
> 
> Anzo Code : 2631313(S/W Engineer)
> Point Secured : 80
> Application lodged: Dec 4,2018
> All docs uploaded with the help of agent : Dec 07,2018
> Medical done : Dec 11,2018
> Pcc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec 27,2018


 The wait time is unbearable!!! ???
You have only been waiting a month, I wouldn’t be expecting any movement to at least March! Unfortunately it is not a rapid process there are people in this forum waiting from early last year so spare a thought for them before claiming it’s unbear when you only applied last month!


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Vab18 said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all the documents are uploaded in correct order and format. How much time will it take to get the grant for 189 pr? This wait time is unbearable.
> 
> Anzo Code : 2631313(S/W Engineer)
> Point Secured : 80
> Application lodged: Dec 4,2018
> All docs uploaded with the help of agent : Dec 07,2018
> Medical done : Dec 11,2018
> Pcc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec 27,2018
> 
> 
> 
> The wait time is unbearable!!! ???
> You have only been waiting a month, I wouldn’t be expecting any movement to at least March! Unfortunately it is not a rapid process there are people in this forum waiting from early last year so spare a thought for them before claiming it’s unbear when you only applied last month!
Click to expand...

Apologies buddy I never wanted to hurt anyone's emotion. I do understand what you are saying as I can see for how long people have been waiting!!! The wait time is unbearable for all of us, keeping fingers crossed for all of us waiting in for this.

Regards


----------



## sheikh359

Mohammed786 said:


> I don't know much about translation service in U.A.E., but you can surely find this through net. But why are you not uploading your nicop card instead of nic. In overseas card you will be having the address in english only.


Thanks for your opinion. Yeah I have already researched and contacted 4 translators and got some lead to get information from Ministry of Justice UAE.

Well for me I have already uploaded NICOP which has everything in English but my spouse has only CNIC on new format. When I checked with Embassy here for NICOP, they said that there is no requirement since this card is already on new format.


----------



## sheikh359

handyjohn said:


> CNIC is just required for your name and DOB. If these details are there in English then you are fine. And for photograph, no need of backside as well. The requirement mentioned on website is for paper application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input


----------



## Raj2030

Guys if I uploaded new document in immi after Visa Lodge , will the Last updated Date will change to the date of the upload?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniz

Dear Experts,
I think i have made the biggest mistake of my life. I need help  . 

On my passport my Given name - Kaniz and Family name - Fatema
On my EOI My Given Name - Fatema and Family Name - Kaniz
On My 189 visa application My Given Name - Fatema and Family Name - Kaniz
Medical Form My Given name - Kaniz and Family name - Fatema

I lodged my 189 visa on 19th october, and just noticed this while i am actually waiting for my visa grant :help: . i am feeling helpless at this point. Please help me what should i do. previously I made an another mistake during application and i have filed a form 1023 that time for another mistake. Now this is an another mistake .What should i do now?

Thank you, i appreciate your valuable advices. Trying to avoid the case officer contact rather expecting a direct grant.


----------



## bssanthosh47

kaniz said:


> Dear Experts,
> I think i have made the biggest mistake of my life. I need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On my passport my Given name - Kaniz and Family name - Fatema
> On my EOI My Given Name - Fatema and Family Name - Kaniz
> On My 189 visa application My Given Name - Fatema and Family Name - Kaniz
> Medical Form My Given name - Kaniz and Family name - Fatema
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 19th october, and just noticed this while i am actually waiting for my visa grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i am feeling helpless at this point. Please help me what should i do. previously I made an another mistake during application and i have filed a form 1023 that time for another mistake. Now this is an another mistake .What should i do now?
> 
> Thank you, i appreciate your valuable advices. Trying to avoid the case officer contact rather expecting a direct grant.


Use update us option in immi- account and use notification of wrong answer and update the mistake and correct terminology for names and relax . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Raj2030 said:


> Guys if I uploaded new document in immi after Visa Lodge , will the Last updated Date will change to the date of the upload?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Nope 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## elby

Hello! Hope someone can advice.

I uploaded all my documents besides one under the required document category - overseas work experience.

In my EOI I did not claim any points for work experience, same for when I lodged. I did include my 10-year employment history in the application during lodgement and have marked 'no' to claiming points for every job as it is irrelevant. The only overseas work experience I have within that 10-year employment history are internships I did about 4-6 years ago, which are also irrelevant. I included them as employment due to the definition of employment under Form 80.

May be a bit paranoid but is it okay to leave that required document section blank considering it is irrelevant and are internships? I don't really have documents for it either as it is quite a few years ago.

I only lodged on 11 Jan, so not expecting CO contact anytime soon.


----------



## kaniz

bssanthosh47 said:


> Use update us option in immi- account and use notification of wrong answer and update the mistake and correct terminology for names and relax .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank You very much. Stressing too much.


----------



## Nadine1986

Nadine1986 said:


> I didn't upload my current and old foreign residence permits and the pages of passport showing entries/exits. Saw a case on immitracker where the CO asked for this. Is it worth uploading it now? My application was lodged on Dec 5, 2018.


Anybody please?


----------



## gauraveca

You can upload the documents. Don't worry. That has no impact. If you have seen somewhere that CO asked for those docs then you should upload them. I'd do that.



Nadine1986 said:


> Anybody please?


----------



## New_asp

It was for a specific region.... it’s not a necessity to upload stamped pages all the time


----------



## Bandish

@Creation2683, I think I am unable to send you private message. What is your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## Bandish

Qunal said:


> Hi Bandish
> Can you predict mine? Date of application 28 Oct. Code 26313
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


7-Feb-2019
All the best !


----------



## Bandish

Da__N said:


> Oh! Does it depend on code? I lodged the same day!!
> 
> Mine is trade occupation 323211
> 
> Please predict mine too. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


13-March-2019
All the best !


----------



## Bandish

waqasashraf03 said:


> Any prediction for November lodgements?


I was hoping that there will be at least one grant from November lodgements this week, but DIBP changed their track of giving grants to new cases and focused on CO contacted cases. Also, no grants reported on immitracker today..Else there should have had been one November grant. Anyways, good that they are clearing old cases first. This strengthens our faith in DIBP .. Lets hope that they maintain a balance between old and new cases. November lodgement grants should start from the coming week. (21-Jan-2019)


----------



## Bandish

BTW, 28-Jan-2019 is holiday on account of "Australia Day (26-Jan-2019)" as 26-Jan falls on a weekend. So, probably no grants from 26 Jan-28 Jan.


----------



## Divkasi

I don’t see any grants from yesterday


----------



## Raj2030

Bandish said:


> I was hoping that there will be at least one grant from November lodgements this week, but DIBP changed their track of giving grants to new cases and focused on CO contacted cases. Also, no grants reported on immitracker today..Else there should have had been one November grant. Anyways, good that they are clearing old cases first. This strengthens our faith in DIBP .. Lets hope that they maintain a balance between old and new cases. November lodgement grants should start from the coming week. (21-Jan-2019)


But many candidates in October didn't get contacted yet 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

Sure, thanks 🙂



gauraveca said:


> You can upload the documents. Don't worry. That has no impact. If you have seen somewhere that CO asked for those docs then you should upload them. I'd do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody please?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nadine1986

Alright. Than you 🙂


New_asp said:


> It was for a specific region.... it’s not a necessity to upload stamped pages all the time


----------



## Qunal

Bandish said:


> 7-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best !


Thanks mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105

Raj2030 said:


> Guys if I uploaded new document in immi after Visa Lodge , will the Last updated Date will change to the date of the upload?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


No.. i dont think so.i have just uploaded the pcc after 1 month of medicals. The last update date changed when medicals were uploaded by the clinic

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus

Hi everyone, I am finding it difficult to get PCC from KSA. I worked there for 2 years in the assessed 9.3 years. 

The KSA office of my current employer has given such certificate that is Chambers and Foreign Affairs office attested. Has anyone faced such issues. What can be done to take deviation in such case. Enlighten please

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

arora.ashu said:


> Hi everyone, I am finding it difficult to get PCC from KSA. I worked there for 2 years in the assessed 9.3 years.
> 
> The KSA office of my current employer has given such certificate that is Chambers and Foreign Affairs office attested. Has anyone faced such issues. What can be done to take deviation in such case. Enlighten please
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


 I also work in Saudi Arabia... Here there is no concept of income tax return and pf fund... Please let me know what documents are you submitting as your employment evidence?? Your answer will be very helpful for me


----------



## RockyRaj

arora.ashu said:


> Hi everyone, I am finding it difficult to get PCC from KSA. I worked there for 2 years in the assessed 9.3 years.
> 
> The KSA office of my current employer has given such certificate that is Chambers and Foreign Affairs office attested. Has anyone faced such issues. What can be done to take deviation in such case. Enlighten please
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk




There is a thread Saudi PCC - Help. Hope the information in that thread helps you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k.suraj8

Bandish said:


> 13-March-2019
> 
> All the best !


Hello bandish, 

Hope u r doing great!!! 
Since ur prediction work well,i wuld like to try my luck 


Application date : 11th november 2018 
Code : 233411( electronics engg ) 

Thanks mate in advance 

Regards, 
Suraj 



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## insider2195

*Application status Received*

I submitted my visa application on 18-Oct for 261111. Application status is still Received. Can anyone help with the workflow? What is the next status to know if anyone has picked up the case?


----------



## JG

insider2195 said:


> I submitted my visa application on 18-Oct for 261111. Application status is still Received. Can anyone help with the workflow? What is the next status to know if anyone has picked up the case?


In my case it was directly changed from received to finalised in one night.


----------



## m3nation

arora.ashu said:


> Hi everyone, I am finding it difficult to get PCC from KSA. I worked there for 2 years in the assessed 9.3 years.
> 
> The KSA office of my current employer has given such certificate that is Chambers and Foreign Affairs office attested. Has anyone faced such issues. What can be done to take deviation in such case. Enlighten please
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Hi arora, 

To obtain PCC from KSA you should be physically there with a valid Resident Permit "Iqama".

In case you are in KSA, the following steps are required: 
1- A letter from the Australian Embassy - Riyadh to Saudi Police requesting the PCC.
* The letter will be issued for free if the CO has asked for PCC.
* The letter will cost around 200 SAR for each applicant in case no CO request is available (proactive approach).
2- After you get the letter you will need to certify it from Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
3- Then head to Deera Police Station (with all dependents requiring PCC) carrying the certified letter then they will advise when to collect (usually 1 week). 

Note for Step 1, you will need to book an appointment in advance at the embassy.

In case you are out of KSA, then the PCC cannot be obtained and the last exist (Final exit) stamp on your passport should be scanned along with your old Resident Permit.

Good luck!


----------



## priyankarishi

JG said:


> In my case it was directly changed from received to finalised in one night.


Can you please share more details on your visa application date, occupation code, status change date, grant date, etc.


----------



## Bandish

k.suraj8 said:


> Hello bandish,
> 
> Hope u r doing great!!!
> Since ur prediction work well,i wuld like to try my luck
> 
> 
> Application date : 11th november 2018
> Code : 233411( electronics engg )
> 
> Thanks mate in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Suraj
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Just my guess..
07-Feb-2019

All the best!


----------



## Mohammed786

JG said:


> In my case it was directly changed from received to finalised in one night.


Hi jose,

Once you have mentioned with regards to the issue of different designation in your Payslip or something. How did you handle that?

Thanks


----------



## Maximus

m3nation said:


> Hi arora,
> 
> 
> 
> To obtain PCC from KSA you should be physically there with a valid Resident Permit "Iqama".
> 
> 
> 
> In case you are in KSA, the following steps are required:
> 
> 1- A letter from the Australian Embassy - Riyadh to Saudi Police requesting the PCC.
> 
> * The letter will be issued for free if the CO has asked for PCC.
> 
> * The letter will cost around 200 SAR for each applicant in case no CO request is available (proactive approach).
> 
> 2- After you get the letter you will need to certify it from Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> 
> 3- Then head to Deera Police Station (with all dependents requiring PCC) carrying the certified letter then they will advise when to collect (usually 1 week).
> 
> 
> 
> Note for Step 1, you will need to book an appointment in advance at the embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> In case you are out of KSA, then the PCC cannot be obtained and the last exist (Final exit) stamp on your passport should be scanned along with your old Resident Permit.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Thank a ton m3nation!

Final exit case is applicable in my situation. So, final exit stamp with last Iqama will be sufficient in place of PCC (for KSA stay period) for 190 visa application. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Raj2030 said:


> But many candidates in October didn't get contacted yet
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah I know, But as the trend shows.. they keep giving grants to even newly lodged cases.. So, both should continue in parallel..

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## sc.mnit

Bandish said:


> Yeah I know, But as the trend shows.. they keep giving grants to even newly lodged cases.. So, both should continue in parallel..
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!


Hey Bandish , Hope you are doing well. Seems everyone is asking you for grant date bestestimate  , so let me see what's in store for me as far as predictions are concerned.

190 NSW Lodged 11 Dec 2018 , Code 261111 ICT BA , pls... thanks , Apologies if you only predict 189s


----------



## bolt_thrower

Hi everyone. My wife who's the dependent on my application and is onshore quit her job recently, how do I go about updating her form 80 for the same? 

Thanks!


----------



## JG

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi jose,
> 
> Once you have mentioned with regards to the issue of different designation in your Payslip or something. How did you handle that?
> 
> Thanks


I changed the designation in the SAP of the company to the electrical engineer. Then I uploaded the payslips using that designation.


----------



## souvlaki

m3nation said:


> Hi arora,
> 
> To obtain PCC from KSA you should be physically there with a valid Resident Permit "Iqama".
> 
> In case you are in KSA, the following steps are required:
> 1- A letter from the Australian Embassy - Riyadh to Saudi Police requesting the PCC.
> * The letter will be issued for free if the CO has asked for PCC.
> * The letter will cost around 200 SAR for each applicant in case no CO request is available (proactive approach).
> 2- After you get the letter you will need to certify it from Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> 3- Then head to Deera Police Station (with all dependents requiring PCC) carrying the certified letter then they will advise when to collect (usually 1 week).
> 
> Note for Step 1, you will need to book an appointment in advance at the embassy.
> 
> In case you are out of KSA, then the PCC cannot be obtained and the last exist (Final exit) stamp on your passport should be scanned along with your old Resident Permit.
> 
> Good luck!


Just a quick tip for step 1, you can get the letter from your country's embassy if it is more convenient or nearer.


----------



## Mohammed786

Thanks for the prompt response. Good to know that your H.R. department was cooperative with regards to this issue in this part of world👍👍👍


JG said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jose,
> 
> Once you have mentioned with regards to the issue of different designation in your Payslip or something. How did you handle that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the designation in the SAP of the company to the electrical engineer. Then I uploaded the payslips using that designation.
Click to expand...


----------



## newuserr

*Please help me!!*

Hi,

I had posted this question of quoting my work exp as 7 years 3 months in EOI while it is 5 years 3 months after ACS deduction. What should I do now? I have received 189 invite.

Please help me !! Has nobody made such an error?


----------



## Maximus

Abysmal said:


> I also work in Saudi Arabia... Here there is no concept of income tax return and pf fund... Please let me know what documents are you submitting as your employment evidence?? Your answer will be very helpful for me


Hi Abysmal, 

Just need to submit employment evidence letter from HR or reporting team head in KSA. The employment letter should mention designation, joining date, leaving date (if you have left the company or mention as currently working), current salary, 5-6 job responsibilities as per ANZSCO code job role definition in the ABS.

You also need to submit first and last /most recent salary slip for claiming the tenure of employment. 

Hope it helps!






Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Mohammed786 said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. Good to know that your H.R. department was cooperative with regards to this issue in this part of world👍👍👍


I somehow managed and fooled them.


----------



## waqasashraf03

*November Lodgements*

Any luck for November guys?:clock:


----------



## JG

waqasashraf03 said:


> Any luck for November guys?:clock:


You must have got ur grant by now if you have lodged little earlier like me. But now best for you in coming days.


----------



## Maximus

Hi,


Please inform if PCC is required for kids as well for 190 visa application. Have a family of 3 including 7 year old son. 

Applied for pre-invite however haven't yet got the invitation. Making PCC ready for myself and family. 

Cheers!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

newuserr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had posted this question of quoting my work exp as 7 years 3 months in EOI while it is 5 years 3 months after ACS deduction. What should I do now? I have received 189 invite.
> 
> Please help me !! Has nobody made such an error?


From your explanation, it looks like you are on a boat now.

If you have enough points and sure that you will get an invite by next month then apply for another EOI and wait.

But if your point is very less and there are no chances of receiving it soon then apply visa and update the immiaccount with incorrect information 1023. 

I believe there will not be an effect since it does not make any point difference between these two. But at the end there is a small risk but decision is your.


----------



## JG

arora.ashu said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Please inform if PCC is required for kids as well for 190 visa application. Have a family of 3 including 7 year old son.
> 
> Applied for pre-invite however haven't yet got the invitation. Making PCC ready for myself and family.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


No need below 16 age.


----------



## JG

vinay.desetty said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received grant letter last week and it says that I need to go there by 24th May 2019. Is there any way that I can get this date extended? Are the instances where this happened? Please help me figure the way.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Vinay


There is no probability of IED waiver until unless you cannot travel due to some unavoidable circumstances such as pregnancy or major accidents etc.


----------



## JG

Bandish said:


> Haha  And u get a good percentage of that ...


What is your grant prediction on your own case bytheway?


----------



## Maximus

JG said:


> No need below 16 age.


Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Abysmal said:


> I also work in Saudi Arabia... Here there is no concept of income tax return and pf fund... Please let me know what documents are you submitting as your employment evidence?? Your answer will be very helpful for me


I dont know if this will help or not but I have submitted UAE employment visa as an engineer. And then payslips salary statement bank statements rnr letter etc.


----------



## JG

priyankarishi said:


> Can you please share more details on your visa application date, occupation code, status change date, grant date, etc.


Visa invite Oct 11.
Code:233914.
Lodge Oct 11.(State: Receieved)
Jan 10 2019: Received. (After refreshing 1000 times also received state). 
On Jan 11: Morning 1 AM two emails from Immi grant notification for me and wife seperately.


----------



## JG

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi jose,
> 
> Once you have mentioned with regards to the issue of different designation in your Payslip or something. How did you handle that?
> 
> Thanks


But for my case, I was using Engineering technologist so any occupation which is somehow related will work.


----------



## sumitgupta225

For the people who have lodged in October but still waiting, 'How's the Josh guys?'  
Let's get ready for praying and checking for that email early in our morning this week too!


----------



## JG

sumitgupta225 said:


> For the people who have lodged in October but still waiting, 'How's the Josh guys?'
> Let's get ready for praying and checking for that email early in our morning this week too!


Yeah best wishes.


----------



## joebas

While doing document upload I noticed that there is no specific area for uploading Form 1193, 1221 or any other applicable forms. 

Anyone who has recently done it, could you please suggest whether it can be done in the next step or based on CO requirement? I was under impression that apart from Form 80, 1193 and 1221 or when you have a <18 dependent, 1229 and 1281 is mandatory.

Any suggestions?

Regards


----------



## Mohammed786

Haha..thats the only way to get work done here.



JG said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response. Good to know that your H.R. department was cooperative with regards to this issue in this part of world👍👍👍
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow managed and fooled them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

So seperate emails will be send for each person in the application. Thanks for sharing this info.



JG said:


> priyankarishi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share more details on your visa application date, occupation code, status change date, grant date, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa invite Oct 11.
> Code:233914.
> Lodge Oct 11.(State: Receieved)
> Jan 10 2019: Received. (After refreshing 1000 times also received state).
> On Jan 11: Morning 1 AM two emails from Immi grant notification for me and wife seperately.
Click to expand...


----------



## Akha04

Hi guys,

I got ITA on 11th of this month for 189 visa and while trying to lodge my application i came across a few queries, I would be most grateful if you can guide me:

1. I am planning to do medical for myself and family couple of days before lodging my application and I plan to mention my HAP ID in application form online for 189. Is this the right approach?

2. I am planning to upload all the documents and submit in one go...currently am waiting for PCC and Polio certificate (expecting PCC by 27th JAN)..rather than submitting documents whatever i have and uploading the missing ones later.

3. Not sure against which document type should i upload form 1221 and polio certificate? since i cannot see any Health related tab / option to upload the polio certificate...

4. Against my application am attaching in total 57 docs (45 are documents for work experience proof). I already had my experience assessed by EA; and currently I have uploaded the same sets of document in Work experience proof as well. Is that okay or i should reduce the count somehow?

Thank You so much!


----------



## Akha04

and i see below bulletin / message every time i log in, is this generic message ?

Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement
This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.

Note: Citizenship applications are not affected

Please click continue to proceed to your application summary screen


----------



## Julyhtet

Akha04 said:


> and i see below bulletin / message every time i log in, is this generic message ?
> 
> Current System issue:
> 
> Action Required flag still showing:
> 
> Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:
> 
> Health Assessment
> Character assessment
> Biometrics
> Additional payment requirement
> This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.
> 
> Note: Citizenship applications are not affected
> 
> Please click continue to proceed to your application summary screen


I saw the same everytime I log in too. I think generic message.


----------



## Bandish

Akha04 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got ITA on 11th of this month for 189 visa and while trying to lodge my application i came across a few queries, I would be most grateful if you can guide me:
> 
> 1. I am planning to do medical for myself and family couple of days before lodging my application and I plan to mention my HAP ID in application form online for 189. Is this the right approach?
> 
> 2. I am planning to upload all the documents and submit in one go...currently am waiting for PCC and Polio certificate (expecting PCC by 27th JAN)..rather than submitting documents whatever i have and uploading the missing ones later.
> 
> 3. Not sure against which document type should i upload form 1221 and polio certificate? since i cannot see any Health related tab / option to upload the polio certificate...
> 
> 4. Against my application am attaching in total 57 docs (45 are documents for work experience proof). I already had my experience assessed by EA; and currently I have uploaded the same sets of document in Work experience proof as well. Is that okay or i should reduce the count somehow?
> 
> Thank You so much!


1. Yes, you can do that. Many others have done this. 

2. That's a good approach, but still you will have option to upload docs later in case you need to. 

3. I have not uploaded these docs so no idea. Probably 1221 under character evidence. Not too sure. 

4. Maximum count is 60, if you are totally sure that there is no document that you have left, then doesn't matter. Else if there is any doubt then you should try merging same type of documents logically.


----------



## Bandish

Julyhtet said:


> Akha04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i see below bulletin / message every time i log in, is this generic message ?
> 
> Current System issue:
> 
> Action Required flag still showing:
> 
> Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:
> 
> Health Assessment
> Character assessment
> Biometrics
> Additional payment requirement
> This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.
> 
> Note: Citizenship applications are not affected
> 
> Please click continue to proceed to your application summary screen
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the same everytime I log in too. I think generic message.
Click to expand...

Yes it's a generic message


----------



## joebas

joebas said:


> While doing document upload I noticed that there is no specific area for uploading Form 1193, 1221 or any other applicable forms.
> 
> Anyone who has recently done it, could you please suggest whether it can be done in the next step or based on CO requirement? I was under impression that apart from Form 80, 1193 and 1221 or when you have a <18 dependent, 1229 and 1281 is mandatory.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards


Someone??


----------



## Bandish

JG said:


> What is your grant prediction on your own case bytheway?


Ha ha ... At least I had predicted this question to be asked by someone  
Thanks for the question...

There are chances of a selfless prediction for someone else coming true.. but a prediction for ourselves will not be selfless...  so no predictions as such.. Due to other constraints we are in no hurry to move (As is visible from my signature that I did not submit my EOI on 8-May-2018, when I got my PTE score, did it after 2 months). So the 7-8 months timeline is ok.

Otherwise, as per the trend it looks like that mine will come on 2-Feb-2019 at the earliest.


----------



## Akha04

joebas said:


> joebas said:
> 
> 
> 
> While doing document upload I noticed that there is no specific area for uploading Form 1193, 1221 or any other applicable forms.
> 
> Anyone who has recently done it, could you please suggest whether it can be done in the next step or based on CO requirement? I was under impression that apart from Form 80, 1193 and 1221 or when you have a <18 dependent, 1229 and 1281 is mandatory.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Someone??
Click to expand...

I am also lodging my application and havent come across anyone mentioning other forms being mandatory except 80 and 1221.
Hope others can comment and guide us..


----------



## Bandish

sc.mnit said:


> Hey Bandish , Hope you are doing well. Seems everyone is asking you for grant date bestestimate  , so let me see what's in store for me as far as predictions are concerned.
> 
> 190 NSW Lodged 11 Dec 2018 , Code 261111 ICT BA , pls... thanks , Apologies if you only predict 189s


Hey sc.mnit, I actually don't have any idea of 190 timelines for grants.
Before anything else, I saw in your signature that you are waiting for CO contact for providing Hong Kong PCC. If I remember correctly, I had sometime back read in this forum (actually the 2018 visa lodge/grant gang) that people had some way of getting the PCC without showing 'CO request' asking for PCC. You could search that forum and get the PCC upfront following the same method. Probably they has shown the 189 invitation letter.

29-March-2019 - Just a guess grant date for you.

All the best!


----------



## Bandish

Akha04 said:


> I am also lodging my application and havent come across anyone mentioning other forms being mandatory except 80 and 1221.
> Hope others can comment and guide us..


Yes, Form 80 is definitely mandatory.
I haven't filled 1221, it wasn't mandatory when I lodged my visa application.
Have read in this forum, that probably recently it has been made mandatory. But I do not see any separate category for it in my application.


----------



## Vab18

Bssantosh my prediction is your long awaited grant is coming by Friday this week! Just got a feeling! 🙂


----------



## Raj2030

Get ready Guys 


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishk07

93 days and waiting.... 

Code: 261312
Applied: 20/10/18
No change in status or anything. 
Applied with Spouse and no kids.
Work Ex for 2 companies claimed.

:mad2:


----------



## Jeffcc

Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congrats!

Looks like November 2018 cases are being finalised


----------



## Ravish84

Hi Bandish.. Saw ur predictions and wanted to have ur views on my case on the potential grant date

Code -261312 (Developer Programer)
Lodged on 11th Sep
CO contact 22nd Nov
CO response on the portal - 30th Nov
My Location - Sydney
CO had contacted for proof of my son's photograph. His passport was created when he was 6 months old and during 189 medical he was 4 years. Hence there was a difference in his photographs. So apparently CO wanted to ensure that perosn in both photos is same

Kindly let me know ur views.. Would appreciate 😊😊


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congrats buddy 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Can you please share your code and timelines please. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satyant

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congrats! 
A good news for us, - also lodging our application in Nov.
I have a feeling and been wondering that the grant decision is affected by occupation.


----------



## davidng

Hi Guys, 

My boy is 9-years old and his passport is 4-years old. Do you think I need to do child's statutory declaration for him. 

Thanks,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

davidng said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My boy is 9-years old and his passport is 4-years old. Do you think I need to do child's statutory declaration for him.
> 
> Thanks,


Do they look alike? If no, might be worth preparing a SD in advance. 

There is free facial recognition software out there that might help you check.

Do keep the forum updated


----------



## balaaspire17

Friends,

Filed 189 visa on 31-Dec. Got following questions in relation to that.

1. My PCC was obtained in Oct’18. Is it OK to reuse the same PCC or should I get one again with the most recent date?

2. I have been working for the same employer since the beginning but worked in different countries under different entity name. I got a employment reference letter from the employer on company letter head mentioning the roles and responsibilities and all the countries with timeframe where I have worked. It is the same document I submitted for my ACS. Given this case, do I need to submit resume too? I am about to exhaust the documents upload limit, hence wanted to check.

3. My application last updated date and submitted date are same although my kid medicals were submitted by the medical centre after I submitted my application. Is it normal? As I understand from others, last updated date should be different to submitted date if the medical was updated later. 

Appreciate your inputs.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptor21

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congrats Jeffcc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do they look alike? If no, might be worth preparing a SD in advance.
> 
> There is free facial recognition software out there that might help you check.
> 
> Do keep the forum updated


Thank for your info.

I've given it a try at https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-services/face/
and the result is 65% (it's not too bad , I myself, result is only 75% between the two images) I think I will try my luck without any changes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

davidng said:


> Thank for your info.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given it a try at https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-services/face/
> 
> and the result is 65% (it's not too bad , I myself, result is only 75% between the two images) I think I will try my luck without any changes. :fingerscrossed:


Awesome 

Now I'm gonna give it a go


----------



## vamsi01986

Congrats All the best!


Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


----------



## dkkrlaus

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congrats !! Good see them taking up the Nov cases !! Please share your code 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffcc

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Can you please share your code and timelines please.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Electrical Engineer, lodged 5th Nov, medical 9th Nov. promotion letter updated 19th Nov. DG 21th Jan.Not sure if this will help...


----------



## vamsi01986

hey santosh, any updates? all the best...


bssanthosh47 said:


> We cant really say if CO will come back with further requirement , if they needed something they would have asked it this time itself . But yeah there are cases of multiple CO contacts . Yet again no one really predict if your application is completely checked and only this was what they were looking for .
> 
> Just check through if you have submitted everything and relax . If they need anything they will come back else keep your fingers crossed for a grant
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Jeffcc said:


> Electrical Engineer, lodged 5th Nov, medical 9th Nov. promotion letter updated 19th Nov. DG 21th Jan.Not sure if this will help...


Onshore or offshore applicant. Did you claim spouse points. Points break down please. How many years of experience you claimed. Any SD.

The question list is more  Please respond once you get some free time. Thanks

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view

hi guys.. I'm expecting to get my invite in the next few rounds, my timeline is a bit tight as my workplace contract is until 9 Sep 2019, they mentioned they can't rehire me as a permanent unless I have my PR. 

I'm hoping for invite at latest April, which gives about 4 months for grant, I have taken medicals as well as have gotten PCC. I know there is form80 and form1221 as well, anything else I should prepare in advance?


----------



## Divkasi

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Many congratulations 🎊🎉 . And all the best


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Guys, there is a DG for the application lodged on Dec 2 it seems. Someone posted in other group. Fingers crossed  Mine lodged on Dec 4.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffcc

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Onshore or offshore applicant. Did you claim spouse points. Points break down please. How many years of experience you claimed. Any SD.
> 
> The question list is more  Please respond once you get some free time. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


um.. 70 points with 10 pts in English, Onshore, no spouse points and claimed 1 year onshore exp.


----------



## scorpion24

I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Jeffcc said:


> um.. 70 points with 10 pts in English, Onshore, no spouse points and claimed 1 year onshore exp.


Thanks mate. This is your day. Enjoy 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


Wow.... Congratulations 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## insider2195

JG said:


> In my case it was directly changed from received to finalised in one night.


Did you check the status everyday on the immiaccount site or did you get an email? Also how many days were there between grant date and date of first arrive in Oz?


----------



## insider2195

It looks like 261111 is taking much longer than others.


----------



## Ismiya

Hai u will get before the end of February month if ur application is clear


Ravish84 said:


> Hi Bandish.. Saw ur predictions and wanted to have ur views on my case on the potential grant date
> 
> Code -261312 (Developer Programer)
> Lodged on 11th Sep
> CO contact 22nd Nov
> CO response on the portal - 30th Nov
> My Location - Sydney
> CO had contacted for proof of my son's photograph. His passport was created when he was 6 months old and during 189 medical he was 4 years. Hence there was a difference in his photographs. So apparently CO wanted to ensure that perosn in both photos is same
> 
> Kindly let me know ur views.. Would appreciate 😊😊


----------



## scorpion24

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Wow.... Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk



Thank you so much!!


----------



## waqasashraf03

Many Congratulations. Seems like November is to be touched this week.


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


When did you lodged your visa and what is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## bssanthosh47

vamsi01986 said:


> hey santosh, any updates? all the best...


Nope . Nothing yet  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> Bssantosh my prediction is your long awaited grant is coming by Friday this week! Just got a feeling! 🙂


:amen:


----------



## Bandish

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Many Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


Many Congratulations...


----------



## waqasashraf03

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.



Congratulations. Please share your timelines


----------



## scorpion24

Bobby_Punjab said:


> When did you lodged your visa and what is your ANZSCO code?


lodge date: 28th Oct 2018 - 261313


----------



## Divkasi

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


Many congratulations 🎊. I lodged on 29th October. Hoping for direct grant soon


----------



## scorpion24

Divkasi said:


> Many congratulations 🎊. I lodged on 29th October. Hoping for direct grant soon


Thanks. Yes, Yours would be just around the corner!!!


----------



## jaggsb

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## jaggsb

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


Great News. Congrats.


----------



## scorpion24

jaggsb said:


> Great News. Congrats.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


Great News. Congrats...one doubt, does thr status in your immi account immediately changes or will it take some time.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congrats and all the best for your future down under...


----------



## Satyant

waqasashraf03 said:


> Many Congratulations. Seems like November is to be touched this week.


Really do hope so, and hopefully it is also a direct Grant. 

From your Nov applicant fellow,


----------



## beeze50

Hi,

I had applied on 27th Oct 2018 for myself, spouse and 2 kids with 75 points as a Business Analyst - ANZSCO Code - 261111.

I had a CO contact on 17th Jan 2019 to send my PTE scores electronically via their website. I did it on the same day itself.

However, I would like someone to throw light on my full checklist of documents and based on their experience and suggest if this looks ok for a grant :

Myself (Primary Applicant) :

1. English Exam - PTE Score - Send electronically and also attached PDF
2. Travel Document - Passport Scan
3. National Identity - Aadhar, PAN & Birth Certificate
4. Photograph Passport
5. Qualification - All true copies of individual mark sheets of engineering & convocation certificate - True Copy 
6. Form 80
7. Work Experience - All experience letters of 4 companies I worked for, Payslips of last 1 year and Tax documents from 2008 till 2018 (ITR documents)
8. Character Evidence - PCC clearance
9. Skill assessment letter from ACS 
10. Health clearance

Spouse :
1. Form 80
2. Relationship - Marriage Certificate
3. Travel Document - Passport
4. Language Ability/Functional English - Letter from College for proficiency 
5. Photograph - Passport
6. Character Evidence - PCC clearance
7. Birth Age/Identity - Aadhar/PAN/Birth Certificate/Name change affidavit
8. Health Clearance
9. Additional documents - Convocation/ School & College passing certificates 

2 Kids aged 5 & 3 

1. Passport 
2. Photograph
3. Aadhar Card
4. Birth Certificate

Will be greatful if somebody can highlight I am missing something.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## scorpion24

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Great News. Congrats...one doubt, does thr status in your immi account immediately changes or will it take some time.


I checked the status in immi account 1 hr after I received the EMail. Its already changed to "Finalised".


----------



## vabhs192003

scorpion24 said:


> Ravi_Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great News. Congrats...one doubt, does thr status in your immi account immediately changes or will it take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the status in immi account 1 hr after I received the EMail. Its already changed to "Finalised".
Click to expand...

Hey Buddy

Congratulations. This is a great news for you and your family.

Quick question: When was your medicals done and when is the mandated IED for you guys?


Thanks
Vaibhav.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

beeze50 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied on 27th Oct 2018 for myself, spouse and 2 kids with 75 points as a Business Analyst - ANZSCO Code - 261111.
> 
> I had a CO contact on 17th Jan 2019 to send my PTE scores electronically via their website. I did it on the same day itself.
> 
> However, I would like someone to throw light on my full checklist of documents and based on their experience and suggest if this looks ok for a grant :
> 
> Myself (Primary Applicant) :
> 
> 1. English Exam - PTE Score - Send electronically and also attached PDF
> 2. Travel Document - Passport Scan
> 3. National Identity - Aadhar, PAN & Birth Certificate
> 4. Photograph Passport
> 5. Qualification - All true copies of individual mark sheets of engineering & convocation certificate - True Copy
> 6. Form 80
> 7. Work Experience - All experience letters of 4 companies I worked for, Payslips of last 1 year and Tax documents from 2008 till 2018 (ITR documents)
> 8. Character Evidence - PCC clearance
> 9. Skill assessment letter from ACS
> 10. Health clearance
> 
> Spouse :
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Relationship - Marriage Certificate
> 3. Travel Document - Passport
> 4. Language Ability/Functional English - Letter from College for proficiency
> 5. Photograph - Passport
> 6. Character Evidence - PCC clearance
> 7. Birth Age/Identity - Aadhar/PAN/Birth Certificate/Name change affidavit
> 8. Health Clearance
> 9. Additional documents - Convocation/ School & College passing certificates
> 
> 2 Kids aged 5 & 3
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Photograph
> 3. Aadhar Card
> 4. Birth Certificate
> 
> Will be greatful if somebody can highlight I am missing something.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


That's progress!

Your list looks great, this is the stuff I would upload - might be overkill to some:

Form 80 / Form 1221 are now listed on the DHA website as required, so personally I would upload Form 1221 for all adult applicants.

CV used to be recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 on the archived DHA website for potentially faster processing, so personally I would upload that for each adult applicant too.

If you have payslips for all your years of claimed employment, and bank statements showing salary credit too - I would upload all of those as well (combining them into one doco of course). 

Sometimes they ask for a transcript too for applicants trying to prove Functional English (in addition to a completion letter), if you have that around I would upload that too.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Whats your anzsco code?


----------



## beeze50

Thanks buddy... let me review your comments & all the very best for your grant this month


----------



## nkcpr

Which category under "Attach documents" is appropriate for uploading Children's change in appearance SD? Please suggest.


----------



## farooq41

Congratulations to all the grant receivers!


----------



## jaggsb

beeze50 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied on 27th Oct 2018 for myself, spouse and 2 kids with 75 points as a Business Analyst - ANZSCO Code - 261111.
> 
> I had a CO contact on 17th Jan 2019 to send my PTE scores electronically via their website. I did it on the same day itself.
> 
> However, I would like someone to throw light on my full checklist of documents and based on their experience and suggest if this looks ok for a grant :
> 
> Myself (Primary Applicant) :
> 
> 1. English Exam - PTE Score - Send electronically and also attached PDF
> 2. Travel Document - Passport Scan
> 3. National Identity - Aadhar, PAN & Birth Certificate
> 4. Photograph Passport
> 5. Qualification - All true copies of individual mark sheets of engineering & convocation certificate - True Copy
> 6. Form 80
> 7. Work Experience - All experience letters of 4 companies I worked for, Payslips of last 1 year and Tax documents from 2008 till 2018 (ITR documents)
> 8. Character Evidence - PCC clearance
> 9. Skill assessment letter from ACS
> 10. Health clearance
> 
> Spouse :
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Relationship - Marriage Certificate
> 3. Travel Document - Passport
> 4. Language Ability/Functional English - Letter from College for proficiency
> 5. Photograph - Passport
> 6. Character Evidence - PCC clearance
> 7. Birth Age/Identity - Aadhar/PAN/Birth Certificate/Name change affidavit
> 8. Health Clearance
> 9. Additional documents - Convocation/ School & College passing certificates
> 
> 2 Kids aged 5 & 3
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Photograph
> 3. Aadhar Card
> 4. Birth Certificate
> 
> Will be greatful if somebody can highlight I am missing something.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Hi Varun,

I had submitted the visa for my family with the same set of documents you highlighted. From the list provided, You are good to get a direct grant. One question though, I didn't see any medicals for your kids?. 

All the best. DG is on the way.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nkcpr said:


> Which category under "Attach documents" is appropriate for uploading Children's change in appearance SD? Please suggest.


Guessing here but perhaps "Identity"


----------



## Ravish84

Thanks for the uodate.. Just to be clear what do you mean by "If application is ckear"? Are u referring to another CO contact or delays due to external checks viz employment, criminal, English etc.



Ismiya said:


> Hai u will get before the end of February month if ur application is clear
> 
> 
> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish.. Saw ur predictions and wanted to have ur views on my case on the potential grant date
> 
> Code -261312 (Developer Programer)
> Lodged on 11th Sep
> CO contact 22nd Nov
> CO response on the portal - 30th Nov
> My Location - Sydney
> CO had contacted for proof of my son's photograph. His passport was created when he was 6 months old and during 189 medical he was 4 years. Hence there was a difference in his photographs. So apparently CO wanted to ensure that perosn in both photos is same
> 
> Kindly let me know ur views.. Would appreciate 😊😊
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

I can even see a direct grant for december application in immitracker. That means they are picking december applicants also.


----------



## Maximus

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's progress!
> 
> 
> 
> Your list looks great, this is the stuff I would upload - might be overkill to some:
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 / Form 1221 are now listed on the DHA website as required, so personally I would upload Form 1221 for all adult applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> CV used to be recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 on the archived DHA website for potentially faster processing, so personally I would upload that for each adult applicant too.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have payslips for all your years of claimed employment, and bank statements showing salary credit too - I would upload all of those as well (combining them into one doco of course).
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they ask for a transcript too for applicants trying to prove Functional English (in addition to a completion letter), if you have that around I would upload that too.


Hi PrettyIsotonic / other expert friends, 

For English proficiency of the spouse, is the letter from college mandatory? Can the similar letter be taken from the company she was working earlier? 

Cheers!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwinc2003

Got our grants today guys

Code - 261313
Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
Experience - 10 
Age- 32 years
Education - 15
Medical - 6th Jan 2019
PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
IED - 7th Jan 2020
Didn't claim spouse points

I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


----------



## jaggsb

Ravi_Ryan said:


> I can even see a direct grant for december application in immitracker. That means they are picking december applicants also.


Good News. All the best for everyone in this forum to receive a Grant soon.


----------



## farooq41

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Congratulations mate & all the best down under!


----------



## jaggsb

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


WOW. Congrats. Great news for your family at the beginning of the week. All the best..


----------



## vamsi01986

congratualtions!


ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


----------



## beeze50

Yes medicals done for kids too, sorry missed it


----------



## Maximus

farooq41 said:


> Congratulations mate & all the best down under!


Congrats Ashwin. I am also not claiming any spouse points. My wife has done Masters and was working earlier. Getting English proficiency letter folrom her college will be tedious for me. 

Which letter did you submit for showing English proficiency for your spouse?

Cheers!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

arora.ashu said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic / other expert friends,
> 
> For English proficiency of the spouse, is the letter from college mandatory? Can the similar letter be taken from the company she was working earlier?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is mandatory to show proof of English proficiency, either you need a letter (must be printed on the school's letterhead) from the college stating that the course was conducted in English or you need to take PTE(An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components) or IELTS(An average band score of at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components) exam.

Attach Degree certificates, transcripts and English proficiency proof.

All the best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arora.ashu said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic / other expert friends,
> 
> For English proficiency of the spouse, is the letter from college mandatory? Can the similar letter be taken from the company she was working earlier?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Heya 

There's a few options, a letter from an employer won't do unfortunately 

Here are the ways:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## outrageous_view

hi all, just preparing for documents beforehand, I am having trouble finding the original of my proof of qualification from uni but I do have a scanned copy which is black & white saved on my computer. Would that be an issue?


----------



## farooq41

outrageous_view said:


> hi all, just preparing for documents beforehand, I am having trouble finding the original of my proof of qualification from uni but I do have a scanned copy which is black & white saved on my computer. Would that be an issue?


You would need to notarize all that which is not a color scan of the original.


----------



## Satyant

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Congrats! This is in agreement to what I thought..Mechanical and software engineers seems to have be cruising.


----------



## ashwinc2003

I only submitted her IELTS score. Didn't submit any university letter


----------



## Divkasi

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Many congratulations 🎉🎊


----------



## Bandish

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Wow... Congratulations...


----------



## jaggsb

outrageous_view said:


> hi all, just preparing for documents beforehand, I am having trouble finding the original of my proof of qualification from uni but I do have a scanned copy which is black & white saved on my computer. Would that be an issue?


Hi,

Colour scanned copy of your degree certificate is ideal

All the best.


----------



## Goki

Bandish said:


> Wow... Congratulations...



Hi Bandish , 

I had logged in after a gap and your predictions were entertaining . Got a prediction for me ? :clock:


----------



## Maximus

ashwinc2003 said:


> I only submitted her IELTS score. Didn't submit any university letter


Thanks Ashwin!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

outrageous_view said:


> hi all, just preparing for documents beforehand, I am having trouble finding the original of my proof of qualification from uni but I do have a scanned copy which is black & white saved on my computer. Would that be an issue?


You will likely have to get it certified.

Do you have an original soft-copy? I was able to use an original soft-copy document (by showing the pharmacist I was accessing it from my account online) to get a photocopy certified.


----------



## nkcpr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Guessing here but perhaps "Identity"


Thanks! Unfortunately none of the categories for child clearly mentioned "ldentity". So I have uploaded it under "Other doc" with description as "Change in appearance Statutory Declaration". Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bandish

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Bandish.. Saw ur predictions and wanted to have ur views on my case on the potential grant date
> 
> Code -261312 (Developer Programer)
> Lodged on 11th Sep
> CO contact 22nd Nov
> CO response on the portal - 30th Nov
> My Location - Sydney
> CO had contacted for proof of my son's photograph. His passport was created when he was 6 months old and during 189 medical he was 4 years. Hence there was a difference in his photographs. So apparently CO wanted to ensure that perosn in both photos is same
> 
> Kindly let me know ur views.. Would appreciate 😊😊


Looks like tomorrow... 22-Jan-2019...
There is no need for CO to wait on giving you a grant.. 
All the best...


----------



## Swethaganga

As a trend please Bandish 
Please predict mine

Lodgement — 15 august 
CO — cantact 20 november 
Replied same day 


Please predict mine😝😝😝


----------



## DivAus

Hi Bandish, 

Can you please predict mine.

Code-261313
Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
Claimed 5 points for Spouse 
Medicals updated on 6th Nov 2018


----------



## JG

Bandish said:


> Wow... Congratulations...


So you must be having laddu in your mind as the lodgement date for grant is nearby to your date.


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Hello Everyone!

Is there any grants for Telecommunications Occupation, ANZSCO- 263312 recently?

Do visa grants depends on occupation.
The occupation more in demand gets the visa grant quickly?


----------



## outspoken

arora.ashu said:


> Congrats Ashwin. I am also not claiming any spouse points. My wife has done Masters and was working earlier. Getting English proficiency letter folrom her college will be tedious for me.
> 
> Which letter did you submit for showing English proficiency for your spouse?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Your visa don't come easy. Get out and get those certificates.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

Jeffcc said:


> Got DG this morning. Lodged 5th Nov.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Congratulations


----------



## scorpion24

vabhs192003 said:


> Hey Buddy
> 
> Congratulations. This is a great news for you and your family.
> 
> Quick question: When was your medicals done and when is the mandated IED for you guys?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Vaibhav.


Thank you!!

We did the medicals on 21st Oct 2018. PCC Date is 5th Oct 2018. Hence IED is 5th Oct 2019.


----------



## itspuneetv

Finally DHA touched November cases today. There's one grant reported for December 2 case (code: 233512). That is a big leap. So there is not standard format and one can expect grant any time.


----------



## farhan125

Does the visa processing time is depended on ANZSCO code or profession as well. 

Mine is 263111 ( Computer Network Engineer )
Invitation received : 11 Dec 2018
Visa Lodged: 07 Jan 2019
Grant: ( Waiting )


----------



## dkkrlaus

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Woow.... congrats !

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Goki said:


> Hi Bandish ,
> 
> I had logged in after a gap and your predictions were entertaining . Got a prediction for me ? :clock:


Ha ha... good to know that it lightened up your mood...

Your's an Immi assessment commence case. You have been waiting a long time..
As per trend, Immi assessment cases take long time with no clear understanding ..
You have already completed 5 months after Immi mail. 
So, mostly you should get by 18-Feb-2019 when 6 months are over..
Just a guess...

Though I sincerely wish that your case gets cleared in this month itself.

All the best !


----------



## Bandish

farhan125 said:


> Does the visa processing time is depended on ANZSCO code or profession as well.
> 
> Mine is 263111 ( Computer Network Engineer )
> Invitation received : 11 Dec 2018
> Visa Lodged: 07 Jan 2019
> Grant: ( Waiting )


According to me ... yes.. As these are skill based visas and should definitely depend on it for faster grants...


----------



## Bandish

Swethaganga said:


> As a trend please Bandish
> Please predict mine
> 
> Lodgement — 15 august
> CO — cantact 20 november
> Replied same day
> 
> 
> Please predict mine😝😝😝


Feels like 30-Jan-2019.
All the best !!


----------



## Bandish

DivAus said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Can you please predict mine.
> 
> Code-261313
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Claimed 5 points for Spouse
> Medicals updated on 6th Nov 2018


November grants have already started so I think 24-Jan-2019...if all docs are submitted ...
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

JG said:


> So you must be having laddu in your mind as the lodgement date for grant is nearby to your date.


Haha... These are ghee laddoos... Tasty anytime...


----------



## yopik

Bandish do you have any guess for me?

Today 189th day of waiting with silence.. btw I have believed I will get CS189 grant on the 189th day :juggle: 

I think I started to agree with flat earthers, so there is no australia at all and I made up everything in my mind...


----------



## yopik

itspuneetv said:


> Finally DHA touched November cases today. There's one grant reported for December 2 case (code: 233512). That is a big leap. So there is not standard format and one can expect grant any time.


The case of the 2 December is different. He told that he had applied CS 489 on 27oct and CO evaluated both application together.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> 25-Jan-2019..
> All the best!


I'll consider this prediction for myself without asking you owiung to the similarity in our cases.
BTW, someone like you shouldn't leave the grant date blank in your own signature


----------



## Bandish

yopik said:


> Bandish do you have any guess for me?
> 
> Today 189th day of waiting with silence.. btw I have believed I will get CS189 grant on the 189th day :juggle:
> 
> I think I started to agree with flat earthers, so there is no australia at all and I made up everything in my mind...


I could just see two cases in immitracker from Turkey for Structural Engineers.. The 2017 case took 7 months ... You too have already completed 6 months... So looks like its near for you... May be 6-Feb-2019..

All the Best !!
Wish a speedy grant...

Edit: One more thing... If you please, please remove that Blue angry emoticon... Smileys are meant to smile...


----------



## DivAus

Bandish said:


> November grants have already started so I think 24-Jan-2019...if all docs are submitted ...
> All the Best !!


Thank you 
All the best to all who are waiting for grant !!


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> I'll consider this prediction for myself without asking you owiung to the similarity in our cases.


Haha... true... there's lot of similarity in our cases... Even the refrigerator thing...  Hope it doesn't ditch till I plan to move...



saifsd said:


> BTW, someone like you shouldn't leave the grant date blank in your own signature


Ha ha ha ha... Can't stop laughing... Its just that everytime co-members ask for a guess... I feel bad to not respond... though they too know that these are just guesses...


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> Haha... true... there's lot of similarity in our cases... Even the refrigerator thing...  Hope it doesn't ditch till I plan to move...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha... Can't stop laughing... Its just that everytime co-members ask for a guess... I feel bad to not respond... though they too know that these are just guesses...


Can you predict mine too Bandish based on your observations 
ANZSCO:261313
Points:75
VISA lodged:21 nov 18
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll consider this prediction for myself without asking you owiung to the similarity in our cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... true... there's lot of similarity in our cases... Even the refrigerator thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it doesn't ditch till I plan to move...
> 
> 
> 
> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, someone like you shouldn't leave the grant date blank in your own signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha ha... Can't stop laughing... Its just that everytime co-members ask for a guess... I feel bad to not respond... though they too know that these are just guesses...
Click to expand...

Hi Bandish,

Please predict mine too. 
Lodged: 18th Aug 2018
CO contact: 7th Nov 2018
Responded: 26th Nov 2018
Systems Analyst

Regards
Usha


----------



## yopik

Bandish said:


> I could just see two cases in immitracker from Turkey for Structural Engineers.. The 2017 case took 7 months ... You too have already completed 6 months... So looks like its near for you... May be 6-Feb-2019..
> 
> All the Best !!
> Wish a speedy grant...
> 
> Edit: One more thing... If you please, please remove that Blue angry emoticon... Smileys are meant to smile...


Thank you for detailed analysis  and thanks for the advise, you are right we should send positive messages to the universe :flypig:

All the best for you too


----------



## k2rulz

Bandish said:


> According to me ... yes.. As these are skill based visas and should definitely depend on it for faster grants...


I see current trend is more focused on "Software Engineers". Haven't seen many grants for 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engr). I suppose this is similar to seasonal fruits.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Haha... true... there's lot of similarity in our cases... Even the refrigerator thing...  Hope it doesn't ditch till I plan to move...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha... Can't stop laughing... Its just that everytime co-members ask for a guess... I feel bad to not respond... though they too know that these are just guesses...


It's good fun, take a shot for me my little phoenix...
At least I could tell my wife if I'm buying her the new fridge anytime soon


----------



## scorpion24

saifsd said:


> It's good fun, take a shot for me my little phoenix...
> At least I could tell my wife if I'm buying her the new fridge anytime soon


Yours must be a day away. I think its time to plan buying the stuff in Australia!!!!


----------



## Bandish

scorpion24 said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good fun, take a shot for me my little phoenix...
> At least I could tell my wife if I'm buying her the new fridge anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours must be a day away. I think its time to plan buying the stuff in Australia!!!!
Click to expand...

Haha true... I too feel the same... Tomorrow...


----------



## sornakumar89

Guys, 
I have got an invite to lodge visa application on 11th Jan 2019. Now i am preparing documents and filling application form. I need confirmation from someone whether i need to get attestation to those documents which i have to upload it later.


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> scorpion24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's good fun, take a shot for me my little phoenix...
> At least I could tell my wife if I'm buying her the new fridge anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours must be a day away. I think its time to plan buying the stuff in Australia!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha true... I too feel the same... Tomorrow...
Click to expand...

Now I am eagerly waiting for Ur prediction too🤞


----------



## Saif

Originally Posted by scorpion24 View Post


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by saifsd View Post
> It's good fun, take a shot for me my little phoenix...
> At least I could tell my wife if I'm buying her the new fridge anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours must be a day away. I think its time to plan buying the stuff in Australia!!!!





Bandish said:


> Haha true... I too feel the same... Tomorrow...


Thanks and let's see...I cant see 261111 moving as fast as 2613 or others:fingerscrossed:
Well, the adventure sport called gmail/immi is pumping more adrenaline now than ever before, who needs parachutes

...I wish I could buy in INR and ship for free, initial buying with my INRs into AUDs would be killing, even eating


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Originally Posted by scorpion24 View Post
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by saifsd View Post
> It's good fun, take a shot for me my little phoenix...
> At least I could tell my wife if I'm buying her the new fridge anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours must be a day away. I think its time to plan buying the stuff in Australia!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha true... I too feel the same... Tomorrow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the adventure sport called gmail/immi is pumping more adrenaline now than ever before, who needs parachutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I wish I could buy in INR and ship for free, initial buying with my INRs into AUDs would be killing, even eating
Click to expand...

Please don't buy/sell things immediately. Some companies do pay relocation allowance.


----------



## scorpion24

sornakumar89 said:


> Guys,
> I have got an invite to lodge visa application on 11th Jan 2019. Now i am preparing documents and filling application form. I need confirmation from someone whether i need to get attestation to those documents which i have to upload it later.


Colour scan of the originals will be good enough. Attestation may be needed only if you are uploading the photocopies.


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> Please don't buy/sell things immediately. Some companies do pay relocation allowance.


O really! can you elaborate on that a bit more please. Thanks


----------



## yogjeet1984

Bandish said:


> Haha... true... there's lot of similarity in our cases... Even the refrigerator thing...  Hope it doesn't ditch till I plan to move...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha... Can't stop laughing... Its just that everytime co-members ask for a guess... I feel bad to not respond... though they too know that these are just guesses...


Hello Bandish,

Thought why shud i be left behind in the prediction game

Pls take a guess for me too.. Its been 95 days today:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sornakumar89

scorpion24 said:


> Colour scan of the originals will be good enough. Attestation may be needed only if you are uploading the photocopies.


Thanks for your reply. 
Is it recommended to do medical and police clearance in advance or after CO request?


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

how many had applied for code 221111 - Accountant. Any separate group for this code. further how to search for jobs


----------



## scorpion24

sornakumar89 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Is it recommended to do medical and police clearance in advance or after CO request?


Every CO contact might cause a delay in finalising(GRANTing) the application. Its advised to avoid CO contact and preferable to lodge a decision ready application.


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't buy/sell things immediately. Some companies do pay relocation allowance.
> 
> 
> 
> O really! can you elaborate on that a bit more please. Thanks
Click to expand...

My friend with ANZ was given this allowance where she can either get her things from India or buy new ones in Australia. Some fixed amount was given. 
But this was more than an year ago-2017. Not sure of the policies now. 
May be we should negotiate while getting into job.


----------



## Saif

sornakumar89 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Is it recommended to do medical and police clearance in advance or after CO request?


In advance, avoid CO contact afap


----------



## bharathkarnam

Granted!!!!!

Visa summary:

Date of grant 21 January 2019

For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019


Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)

Anzsco code: 261313
EOI received: 11sept 2018
Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sornakumar89

scorpion24 said:


> Every CO contact might cause a delay in finalising(GRANTing) the application. Its advised to avoid CO contact and preferable to lodge a decision ready application.


I appreciate your reply. I will do it as you said.


----------



## zack-93

I got few questions regarding my case 

Anzo 233513 Production ENG 
Education 20
age 30
English 20
Work Experience 5
Invitation 11-oct-2017
Grant; waiting !!

when do you guys think I'll get my grant ?

And 

For work experience, I have done an assessment from Engineers of Australia and they have approved it as a relevant. 
This is what they wrote in my skill assessment letter 
Relevant Australian Skilled Employment 
- August 2017 to August 2018 


For the immigration are they going to do background check even after assessment ?


----------



## sornakumar89

I am filling form 80 to submit it while uploading documents. I cant find link to download form 1221. 
can anyone share the link? 

Form 80 & 1221 is only for primary applicant or to all adults included in the application form?


----------



## scorpion24

sornakumar89 said:


> I am filling form 80 to submit it while uploading documents. I cant find link to download form 1221.
> can anyone share the link?
> 
> Form 80 & 1221 is only for primary applicant or to all adults included in the application form?


Link for 1221 , googled it,  https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1221.pdf

Needed for Adult applicants(18+ years).


----------



## Bandish

aviator505 said:


> Can you predict mine too Bandish based on your observations
> ANZSCO:261313
> Points:75
> VISA lodged:21 nov 18
> Thanks in advance.


20-Feb-2019.. I think

All the best !!


----------



## farhan125

Thanks.. Hope you get your grant soon..


----------



## priyankarishi

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Can you please let me know what are the documents you submitted for work experience.

And when approximately your status changed from "Received"


----------



## kkjuly15

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congrats 🙂


----------



## Saif

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Please predict mine too.
> Lodged: 18th Aug 2018
> CO contact: 7th Nov 2018
> Responded: 26th Nov 2018
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Regards
> Usha


27-Feb-2019.. I feel... as the CO contact was for RnR letter.. It may take time...
All the best!


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> My friend with ANZ was given this allowance where she can either get her things from India or buy new ones in Australia. Some fixed amount was given.
> But this was more than an year ago-2017. Not sure of the policies now.
> May be we should negotiate while getting into job.


Thanks, I will keep in mind...but initially I guess we will be like the needy ones, dont know if we'll be in a position to negotiate...a job is all that we would need first up! Thanks again.


----------



## JG

My best prediction for all is waiting for 120 days for either CO or grant. 

If you think a date which is earlier then you might be disappointed if you are not getting at the expected time. Frankly, I was expecting my application grant at 6 months only luckily it went through within 3 months. So, don't expect your grant within the correct time frame like others. Coz my friend in 261313 who applied on October 02 does not get anything till now.


----------



## ptp

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congrats... Good luck for next phase buddy


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Please predict mine too.
> Lodged: 18th Aug 2018
> CO contact: 7th Nov 2018
> Responded: 26th Nov 2018
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Regards
> Usha
> 
> 
> 
> 27-Feb-2019.. I feel... as the CO contact was for RnR letter.. It may take time...
> All the best!
Click to expand...

Hey

Thank you!


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Originally Posted by scorpion24 View Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and let's see...I cant see 261111 moving as fast as 2613 or others:fingerscrossed:
> Well, the adventure sport called gmail/immi is pumping more adrenaline now than ever before, who needs parachutes
> 
> ...I wish I could buy in INR and ship for free, initial buying with my INRs into AUDs would be killing, even eating


Ohh... somehow I had registered your code as 261313...
All the Best!


----------



## Saif

zack-93 said:


> I got few questions regarding my case
> 
> Anzo 233513 Production ENG
> Education 20
> age 30
> English 20
> Work Experience 5
> Invitation 11-oct-2017
> Grant; waiting !!
> 
> when do you guys think I'll get my grant ?
> 
> And
> 
> For work experience, I have done an assessment from Engineers of Australia and they have approved it as a relevant.
> This is what they wrote in my skill assessment letter
> Relevant Australian Skilled Employment
> - August 2017 to August 2018
> 
> 
> For the immigration are they going to do background check even after assessment ?


You will get a grant only after you lodge a visa application my friend 
Prepare a decision ready application by providing all the necessary documents.
For background check, only a small number of applications go through the same, so chances are they wont.
Good luck.


----------



## bharathkarnam

priyankarishi said:


> Congrats!! Can you please let me know what are the documents you submitted for work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> And when approximately your status changed from "Received"


For work experience we submitted payslips, form 16, pf statements and self declaration.

We had our status as received only today it changed to granted.

Points: 75
Work experience: 5 points


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp

It seems that the Software engineers are clearly getting preference.

This calls for the check on notion that Job Code has no significance after ITA. The current trend clearly seem to indicate that the job role plays a major role in Visa Grant as well


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Ohh... somehow I had registered your code as 261313...
> All the Best!


I give you time to change your prediction in that case


----------



## Bandish

yogjeet1984 said:


> Hello Bandish,
> 
> Thought why shud i be left behind in the prediction game
> 
> Pls take a guess for me too.. Its been 95 days today:fingerscrossed:


I think 23-Jan-2019...
All the best !!


----------



## Bandish

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## Vab18

Bandish you might as well add us in to your predictions! 🤔
Lodged 18 Sep
IACM 20 Nov.


----------



## ptp

Being a good participant to whole prediction game, I also request Bandish to predict date for me as well!


----------



## Bandish

Vab18 said:


> Bandish you might as well add us in to your predictions! 🤔
> Lodged 18 Sep
> IACM 20 Nov.


19-March-2019...
This is just a wild guess... 
All the best !


----------



## Saif

Bandish, please consider sitting on your crystal ball for 40 hours per week. You have a great career ahead, also can you please revise my prediction based on the job code. I promise I wont hold you accountable for any delay whatsoever. Ha ha...


----------



## ptp

Whats the Job Code for Astrologer???


----------



## Saif

ptp said:


> Whats the Job Code for Astrologer???


Looks like it is 261111 mate, else we should have been on our way


----------



## zack-93

saifsd said:


> You will get a grant only after you lodge a visa application my friend
> Prepare a decision ready application by providing all the necessary documents.
> For background check, only a small number of applications go through the same, so chances are they wont.
> Good luck.


I did lodge a visa application , I have seen people in this forum who got Invited in October and got their grant in Jan, I am just wondering if it takes long for work experience assessment.


Anzo 233513 Production ENG 
Education 20
age 30
English 20
Work Experience 5
Invitation 11-oct-2017
Grant; waiting !!


----------



## Bandish

ptp said:


> Being a good participant to whole prediction game, I also request Bandish to predict date for me as well!


01-Feb-2019..
All the Best !!

Just a guess !!


----------



## ptp

saifsd said:


> Looks like it is 261111 mate, else we should have been on our way


LOL !!!! Valid point!


----------



## Saif

zack-93 said:


> I did lodge a visa application , I have seen people in this forum who got Invited in October and got their grant in Jan, I am just wondering if it takes long for work experience assessment.
> 
> 
> Anzo 233513 Production ENG
> Education 20
> age 30
> English 20
> Work Experience 5
> Invitation 11-oct-2017
> Grant; waiting !!


Update your lodge date in the details. Consider 3 - 4 months for a direct grant. As I said not all work assessment is validated by DHA, they trust the assessor unless your application goes into random sampling checks...


----------



## vikrshar

Hi PrettyIsotonic,

Can you also please confirm us in which option we can upload Form1221.
Thanks for your appropriate response.




PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's progress!
> 
> Your list looks great, this is the stuff I would upload - might be overkill to some:
> 
> Form 80 / Form 1221 are now listed on the DHA website as required, so personally I would upload Form 1221 for all adult applicants.
> 
> CV used to be recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 on the archived DHA website for potentially faster processing, so personally I would upload that for each adult applicant too.
> 
> If you have payslips for all your years of claimed employment, and bank statements showing salary credit too - I would upload all of those as well (combining them into one doco of course).
> 
> Sometimes they ask for a transcript too for applicants trying to prove Functional English (in addition to a completion letter), if you have that around I would upload that too.


----------



## ptp

Bandish said:


> 01-Feb-2019..
> All the Best !!
> 
> Just a guess !!




Thanks !! Whenever you move to Australia, you can setup your own shop with a crystal ball !!! Trust me, you will have lot of references and reviews from this group to give you a good start !!


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Please Predict Bhandish*

Bandish,

I know it might be frustrating, but with the current trend in Expat even I want to know my grant prediction. Please respond..

261312( Developer Programmer )
Invitation: Sep 11 2018
Lodged Sep 20, 2018( Family PR 189 )
CO contact : Nov 22 and responded on Nov 23, 2018.
Points 80.
Grant : ????

Would look forward to hearing from you !!!


----------



## farooq41

Bandish said:


> ptp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a good participant to whole prediction game, I also request Bandish to predict date for me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 01-Feb-2019..
> All the Best !!
> 
> Just a guess !!
Click to expand...

@Bandish you can actually take this as your vocational job 😛


----------



## balaaspire17

Kalyan1920 said:


> Bandish,
> 
> I know it might be frustrating, but with the current trend in Expat even I want to know my grant prediction. Please respond..
> 
> 261312( Developer Programmer )
> Invitation: Sep 11 2018
> Lodged Sep 20, 2018( Family PR 189 )
> CO contact : Nov 22 and responded on Nov 23, 2018.
> Points 80.
> Grant : ????
> 
> Would look forward to hearing from you !!!




Would you mind sharing what the CO contact for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyaChhabra

Bandish said:


> 20-Feb-2019.. I think
> 
> All the best !!


Hey Bandish.. idid not receive grant even today i.e, on my predicted date - 21st January. Any next lucky date?


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Bandish, please consider sitting on your crystal ball for 40 hours per week. You have a great career ahead, also can you please revise my prediction based on the job code. I promise I wont hold you accountable for any delay whatsoever. Ha ha...


Ha ha now that seems to be a great relief...

As per immitracker, actually the average no of grant days is around 90-100 for direct grants for 261111, recently. So, yours should probably be around the date which you predicted 25-Jan-2019 at the earliest or else 1-Feb-2019.

If its tomorrow, go for refrigerator online window shopping to check out the latest models in Australia...

All the Best !!


----------



## zack-93

saifsd said:


> Update your lodge date in the details. Consider 3 - 4 months for a direct grant. As I said not all work assessment is validated by DHA, they trust the assessor unless your application goes into random sampling checks...


I lodge my application on the next day 12 OCT 
and i did my medical on the 17 OCT
Hopefully it works out fast for me


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Ha ha now that seems to be a great relief...
> 
> As per immitracker, actually the average no of grant days is around 90-100 for direct grants for 261111, recently. So, yours should probably be around the date which you predicted 25-Jan-2019 at the earliest or else 1-Feb-2019.
> 
> If its tomorrow, go for refrigerator online window shopping to check out the latest models in Australia...
> 
> All the Best !!


You are such a jolly good fellow, hope our roads cross in Aus. Thanks my Phoenix!


----------



## Saif

zack-93 said:


> I lodge my application on the next day 12 OCT
> and i did my medical on the 17 OCT
> Hopefully it works out fast for me


Great, in that case your grant should be around the corner. Relax and enjoy the meanwhile...


----------



## kryptor21

scorpion24 said:


> I am very happy to announce that we(Me, My Spouse, 2 kids) received the DG today at 6:27 AM IST. I wish all the applicants to have the Grant EMails in their inboxes very soon.


Congrats scorpion24.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys, 

The health assessment section in immi account says - Health clearance provided- no action required. Does it mean that the hospital has submitted the health clearance?


Regards


----------



## kryptor21

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Congrats ashwinc2003

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goki

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The health assessment section in immi account says - Health clearance provided- no action required. Does it mean that the hospital has submitted the health clearance?
> 
> 
> Regards


Yes , They would have submitted to the DHA .


----------



## kryptor21

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congrats bharathkarnam

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

beeze50 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied on 27th Oct 2018 for myself, spouse and 2 kids with 75 points as a Business Analyst - ANZSCO Code - 261111.
> 
> I had a CO contact on 17th Jan 2019 to send my PTE scores electronically via their website. I did it on the same day itself.



Hi Varun, 

One query regarding the CO contact. Did you not send your scores at the time you took your PTE exam. OR Was it something you did and still were asked to do so?

And other query is - what did you finally do im your reply. Did you send it and also upload some confirmation as PDF?

Happy to hear some movement for 261111 (Business Analyst). I am also for that though it was very recently that I lodged.

Wish you luck n a grant soon.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## Bandish

Kalyan1920 said:


> Bandish,
> 
> I know it might be frustrating, but with the current trend in Expat even I want to know my grant prediction. Please respond..
> 
> 261312( Developer Programmer )
> Invitation: Sep 11 2018
> Lodged Sep 20, 2018( Family PR 189 )
> CO contact : Nov 22 and responded on Nov 23, 2018.
> Points 80.
> Grant : ????
> 
> Would look forward to hearing from you !!!


What was the CO contact for? 
Considering Nov CO contact cases are getting cleared ... I think it should be around 11-Feb-2019.
All the Best !!


----------



## sahana rashmi

ashwinc2003 said:


> Got our grants today guys
> 
> Code - 261313
> Lodge Date - 8th November 2018
> PTE - 90 (R-90,L-90,W-87)
> Experience - 10
> Age- 32 years
> Education - 15
> Medical - 6th Jan 2019
> PCC - 2nd Jan 2019
> IED - 7th Jan 2020
> Didn't claim spouse points
> 
> I think Job code plays an important role here in how soon the application is assessed. The last update date has no role to play (I did my medical test 2 months after the application was lodged)


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Any sept lodge people here with no CO or grant??????


----------



## Bandish

priyaChhabra said:


> Hey Bandish.. idid not receive grant even today i.e, on my predicted date - 21st January. Any next lucky date?


Hey Priya, The guesses are just to see if it happens or not on that date... Nothing very serious...
Don't get disheartened, be happy and energetic... it will reciprocate... and lets not go into the cycle of re-guessing... Hope you understand..
These are just guesses...

Wish you a speedy grant..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## waqasashraf03

Bandish--- prediction please . 

Would be grateful


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> priyaChhabra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bandish.. idid not receive grant even today i.e, on my predicted date - 21st January. Any next lucky date?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Priya, The guesses are just to see if it happens or not on that date... Nothing very serious...
> Don't get disheartened, be happy and energetic... it will reciprocate... and lets not go into the cycle of re-guessing... Hope you understand..
> These are just guesses...
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant..
Click to expand...

Now the astrologer has become a baba!
Scared of repercussions😜


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Now the astrologer has become a baba!
> Scared of repercussions😜


Haha... true...At least now my Astrologer status will change... 
The trend #immiPrediction will fade...


----------



## farooq41

JG said:


> Any sept lodge people here with no CO or grant??????


Me - Lodged 24th Sept. 120 days since lodged. The curiosity to look into mail box every morning has only grown every day


----------



## Bandish

waqasashraf03 said:


> Bandish--- prediction please .
> 
> Would be grateful


I think this is the last guess before status change...

07-March-2019...

All the Best..


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi All

Peculiar feelings start to kick in, seeing oct-nov lodged cases getting DG. Still no contact/no iacm status still recieved for us. While confident enough for getting DG and rechecked many times that all docs have been uploaded by agent.
All the best to all waiting.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## jeevajoy

JG said:


> My best prediction for all is waiting for 120 days for either CO or grant.
> 
> If you think a date which is earlier then you might be disappointed if you are not getting at the expected time. Frankly, I was expecting my application grant at 6 months only luckily it went through within 3 months. So, don't expect your grant within the correct time frame like others. Coz my friend in 261313 who applied on October 02 does not get anything till now.


This is the perfect prediction of the current situation. Thanks, JG a real motivator.

:clock:


----------



## KTB

*Medicals - Visa 190 - High Blood Sugar*

Dear All,
I am new to this forum and would highly appreciate your valuable feedback.
We are a family of 3 applying for VISA 190 NSW. We lodged our application on 10 Jan 2019. Our medical was scheduled for 20 Jan 2019. After the medicals we were informed that my hubbys sugar level is high. We did not declare this in the form as we were not aware.
The doctor has asked us to do another glucose test , to reconfirm. Will the diagnosis of diabetes be an issue now?
Would appreciate your feedback.
Thank you


----------



## jeevajoy

Bandish said:


> I think this is the last guess before status change...
> 
> 07-March-2019...
> 
> All the Best..


Better to stop predicting a date as people may get disheartened on that date.


----------



## Saif

farooq41 said:


> Me - Lodged 24th Sept. 120 days since lodged. The curiosity to look into mail box every morning has only grown every day


Exactly, now I'm wondering if I "achieve" a Grant, there would be no excitement in life...I'm in no hurry friends...it's just my fridge


----------



## Rajesh arora

bharathkarnam said:


> Granted!!!!!
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant 21 January 2019
> 
> For first entry, arrive by 08 November 2019
> 
> 
> Visa Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> EOI received: 11sept 2018
> Visa lodgement: 11 October 2018
> Medical uploaded and cleared: 09 Nov 2018
> Documents: all documents in checklist for work experience submitted sd since it is only one company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using
> 
> 
> Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Hi mates, is uploading PF statements a mandatory thing. I claimed points for 5 companies out of 7. Only few companies from 2014 I'm able to get the PF statements from UAN portal. Before that I'm not sure how can I get them. The companies with SD has the PF statements. For 2 companies I'm not able to get them, but have uploaded Form 16, few payslips (Same uploaded while ACS), Bank statements.

Is it suggested that I can upload the PF statements what ever I have now.

Lodged - 4 December

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

KTB said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum and would highly appreciate your valuable feedback.
> We are a family of 3 applying for VISA 190 NSW. We lodged our application on 10 Jan 2019. Our medical was scheduled for 20 Jan 2019. After the medicals we were informed that my hubbys sugar level is high. We did not declare this in the form as we were not aware.
> The doctor has asked us to do another glucose test , to reconfirm. Will the diagnosis of diabetes be an issue now?
> Would appreciate your feedback.
> Thank you


Hi
The medicals is to check HIV, TB and any such diseases. Having high BP or sugar is not a concern. 
Go for it and upload the prescription for any medicines. 
Things will be fine. All the best. 
Regards
Usha


----------



## JG

Mohammed786 said:


> So seperate emails will be send for each person in the application. Thanks for sharing this info.





Usha Balla said:


> Hi
> The medicals is to check HIV, TB and any such diseases. Having high BP or sugar is not a concern.
> Go for it and upload the prescription for any medicines.
> Things will be fine. All the best.
> Regards
> Usha


Correct.


----------



## KTB

Thank you Usha. My main concern was not disclosing it in the form which I did not want to seem like providing false information.
Your response brings some relief while we wait on the bumpiest road to the grant.
Have a great day!


----------



## priyankarishi

bharathkarnam said:


> For work experience we submitted payslips, form 16, pf statements and self declaration.
> 
> We had our status as received only today it changed to granted.
> 
> Points: 75
> Work experience: 5 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the details! congrats again


----------



## Vab18

JG said:


> Any sept lodge people here with no CO or grant??????


Bsantosh is a Sep lodge with no contact since lodge.


----------



## Vab18

Bandish said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish you might as well add us in to your predictions! 🤔
> Lodged 18 Sep
> IACM 20 Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> 19-March-2019...
> This is just a wild guess...
> All the best !
Click to expand...

🤣Thanks! Be sure to come back in March to see if your correct! I don’t think you will be far wrong!


----------



## farooq41

saifsd said:


> Exactly, now I'm wondering if I "achieve" a Grant, there would be no excitement in life...I'm in no hurry friends...it's just my fridge


Haha


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Exactly, now I'm wondering if I "achieve" a Grant, there would be no excitement in life...I'm in no hurry friends...it's just my fridge


Ha Ha same here... Every morning there is an excitement seeing the grants and the numbers...


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Hi mates, is uploading PF statements a mandatory thing. I claimed points for 5 companies out of 7. Only few companies from 2014 I'm able to get the PF statements from UAN portal. Before that I'm not sure how can I get them. The companies with SD has the PF statements. For 2 companies I'm not able to get them, but have uploaded Form 16, few payslips (Same uploaded while ACS), Bank statements.
> 
> Is it suggested that I can upload the PF statements what ever I have now.
> 
> Lodged - 4 December
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Mates, any inputs, please.... 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

JG said:


> Any sept lodge people here with no CO or grant??????


Here here .. 😄

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

jeevajoy said:


> Better to stop predicting a date as people may get disheartened on that date.


You are right... If guesses are disheartening people... Hope people are a sport...

BTW, mine is a Data Warehousing background... So, predictions is my bread and butter... based on historical data... so couldn't stop myself...  There's a whole big industry running on it... Will leave it to my profession only now.. 

All the best to everyone...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sbahuguna

How many times could a person check their email in a day? I refresh my inbox every 15mins on an average during the day and every night I wake up twice or thrice just to check it again. :clock: This wait is making me crazyyyy. I'm not able to concentrate on anything else. 
...Just ranting :tsk:


----------



## Bandish

Vab18 said:


> 🤣Thanks! Be sure to come back in March to see if your correct! I don’t think you will be far wrong!


Ha Ha... Sure


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> JG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any sept lodge people here with no CO or grant??????
> 
> 
> 
> Bsantosh is a Sep lodge with no contact since lodge.
Click to expand...

I remembered those old days when all pokey nosey relatives were like take 2613 as your engineering degree. You will shine like a diamond ..hehehe no offence guys 

CO's have their priority set straight for 2613 .from the past 6-8 months, for the first time I am looking at this kind of trend set by COs . Clearly shows the number of 2613 applications lodged in last couple of months . What they don't understand is they r going to saturate the job market by flooding in so many ppl with the same code . But again my hopes are high and kicking every single day of waiting with sadness 😞 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Mates, any inputs, please....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Upload the maximum evidence that you can for each employment and relax. If there was a PF deducted then you can take the statement from the accounts dept. We have seen recently COs asking for PF statements but I'm sure if your supporting documents are strong and you are presenting a few PF statements, your case shouldn't go wrong. Try sending your ex-employers emails and attach their replies to prove the CO that you tried but couldn't get it.


----------



## bssanthosh47

sbahuguna said:


> How many times could a person check their email in a day? I refresh my inbox every 15mins on an average during the day and every night I wake up twice or thrice just to check it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wait is making me crazyyyy. I'm not able to concentrate on anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just ranting


What's your application lodgement details ? 
All I can say is relax calm down have a beer and sleep tight . When it comes u will see it eventually the next day morning in your inbox and immi- account . No point in waking up at night. Insomnia will take control of your body and u will get feelings of depression . U need to get tensed and frustrated but not at the expense of your health .
This is not the end of life . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## farooq41

sbahuguna said:


> How many times could a person check their email in a day? I refresh my inbox every 15mins on an average during the day and every night I wake up twice or thrice just to check it again. :clock: This wait is making me crazyyyy. I'm not able to concentrate on anything else.
> ...Just ranting :tsk:


I felt the same, and sometimes still do. Take up a hobby it will be fine.


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> I remembered those old days when all pokey nosey relatives were like take 2613 as your engineering degree. You will shine like a diamond ..hehehe no offence guys
> 
> CO's have their priority set straight for 2613 .from the past 6-8 months, for the first time I am looking at this kind of trend set by COs . Clearly shows the number of 2613 applications lodged in last couple of months . What they don't understand is they r going to saturate the job market by flooding in so many ppl with the same code . But again my hopes are high and kicking every single day of waiting with sadness 😞
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Right mentality and your good news will come soon.


----------



## chopradeepti

Any guesses by when to expect the looong awaited grant??? Application lodged on 24th Sep-2018 and medicals submitted on 9th Jan-2019. Checking immi account multiple times daily  

How long before I get the final golden mail.


ANZSCO: 261313
ITA: 11-Sep-2018
Visa Lodged: 24-Sep-2018
PCC: 21-Sep-2018
Medical: 9-Jan-2019
Grant: ????


----------



## accountant0618

Whats the latest for Accountants? 221111


----------



## NB

chopradeepti said:


> Any guesses by when to expect the looong awaited grant??? Application lodged on 24th Sep-2018 and medicals submitted on 9th Jan-2019. Checking immi account multiple times daily
> 
> How long before I get the final golden mail.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ITA: 11-Sep-2018
> Visa Lodged: 24-Sep-2018
> PCC: 21-Sep-2018
> Medical: 9-Jan-2019
> Grant: ????


Only after you stop checking your Immiaccount 
It’s darkest before dawn

That aside, you could have avoided CO contact and the associated delay by doing the medicals before submitting the application 

Cheers


----------



## davidlovespressies

hello to all expats in here, today is my 200th day after my application without any co contacts, even a commencement mail. It is just untouched for no reasons.I am just wondering how many guys of u a like me? Could u please kindly share with me? Thx in advance.


----------



## JD DB

davidlovespressies said:


> hello to all expats in here, today is my 200th day after my application without any co contacts, even a commencement mail. It is just untouched for no reasons.I am just wondering how many guys of u a like me? Could u please kindly share with me? Thx in advance.


My husbands application is still not touched as well. We lodged on 21st November. I know ours is only 60 days but trust me the wait is really very depressing. It will take maximum 8 months. Relax, it will come when the time is right:fingerscrossed: Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## bssanthosh47

davidlovespressies said:


> hello to all expats in here, today is my 200th day after my application without any co contacts, even a commencement mail. It is just untouched for no reasons.I am just wondering how many guys of u a like me? Could u please kindly share with me? Thx in advance.


What is the job code and application details ? Did u try to call DHA and ask for an update ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## davidlovespressies

JD DB said:


> davidlovespressies said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello to all expats in here, today is my 200th day after my application without any co contacts, even a commencement mail. It is just untouched for no reasons.I am just wondering how many guys of u a like me? Could u please kindly share with me? Thx in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> My husbands application is still not touched as well. We lodged on 21st November. I know ours is only 60 days but trust me the wait is really very depressing. It will take maximum 8 months. Relax, it will come when the time is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get the grant soon.
Click to expand...




thx. U a a lovely person. I hope u and ur husband get ur grant soon.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

*Renew Passport after Visa Lodge*

Hey fellow aspirants,

Need advice.
I lodged my Visa on Sept.25,2018. Got CO contact for Wife's functional english proof on Dec.6, 2018 to which I responded on Dec.8
Now that *my passport is expiring in June 2019, I want to know if it is wise to wait for communication/grant and then follow the process of renewing the passport, Or shall I renew it now and update CO through immiaccount.
*
Will this impact any timeline to process the Visa application?

Please advice which will be the right path?



Points Breakdown:


Occupation: 261313 - Developer Programmer
Invited: 11/08/2018
Application lodge: 25/09/2018
1st CO contact for Wife's Functional English Proof - Dec.6,2018
Replied to CO - Dec.8,2018 
Grant - waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## davidlovespressies

bssanthosh47 said:


> davidlovespressies said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello to all expats in here, today is my 200th day after my application without any co contacts, even a commencement mail. It is just untouched for no reasons.I am just wondering how many guys of u a like me? Could u please kindly share with me? Thx in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the job code and application details ? Did u try to call DHA and ask for an update ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...



Its 262112 security specialist. I tried to call them once, but they told me that I have to wait as it is only 7 months.


----------



## NB

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hey fellow aspirants,
> 
> Need advice.
> I lodged my Visa on Sept.25,2018. Got CO contact for Wife's functional english proof on Dec.6, 2018 to which I responded on Dec.8
> Now that *my passport is expiring in June 2019, I want to know if it is wise to wait for communication/grant and then follow the process of renewing the passport, Or shall I renew it now and update CO through immiaccount.
> *
> Will this impact any timeline to process the Visa application?
> 
> Please advice which will be the right path?
> 
> 
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> 
> 
> Occupation: 261313 - Developer Programmer
> Invited: 11/08/2018
> Application lodge: 25/09/2018
> 1st CO contact for Wife's Functional English Proof - Dec.6,2018
> Replied to CO - Dec.8,2018
> Grant - waiting :fingerscrossed:


The CO May refuse to give you the grant till you renew the passport

They generally require the passport validity of at least 6 months on the date of the grant

Get it renewed asap and upload the new passport scans and numbers in the system

Cheers


----------



## hulkb86

Got DG this morning for my family of 3  

Visa summary:

Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019

IED - 14 Sep 2019

ANZSCO code: 261313

EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.

Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018

Medicals : 25 Oct 2018

Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.

Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Congrats a lot.


----------



## nitin2611

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Many congratulations!!


----------



## farooq41

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## ajyegnesh

bssanthosh47 said:


> I remembered those old days when all pokey nosey relatives were like take 2613 as your engineering degree. You will shine like a diamond ..hehehe no offence guys
> 
> CO's have their priority set straight for 2613 .from the past 6-8 months, for the first time I am looking at this kind of trend set by COs . Clearly shows the number of 2613 applications lodged in last couple of months . What they don't understand is they r going to saturate the job market by flooding in so many ppl with the same code . But again my hopes are high and kicking every single day of waiting with sadness 😞
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Yes Precisely. Any seniors have thoughts on how the job market is for the 2613 applicants now?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sourav.mukherj

NB said:


> ausMigrationAspirant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellow aspirants,
> 
> Need advice.
> I lodged my Visa on Sept.25,2018. Got CO contact for Wife's functional english proof on Dec.6, 2018 to which I responded on Dec.8
> Now that *my passport is expiring in June 2019, I want to know if it is wise to wait for communication/grant and then follow the process of renewing the passport, Or shall I renew it now and update CO through immiaccount.
> *
> Will this impact any timeline to process the Visa application?
> 
> Please advice which will be the right path?
> 
> 
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> 
> 
> Occupation: 261313 - Developer Programmer
> Invited: 11/08/2018
> Application lodge: 25/09/2018
> 1st CO contact for Wife's Functional English Proof - Dec.6,2018
> Replied to CO - Dec.8,2018
> Grant - waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CO May refuse to give you the grant till you renew the passport
> 
> They generally require the passport validity of at least 6 months on the date of the grant
> 
> Get it renewed asap and upload the new passport scans and numbers in the system
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Occupation: 261313 - Developer Programmer
Invited: 11/09/2018
Application lodge: 20/09/2018
Applicants: along with wife (5 points) and kid
I have completed PCC for Australia, US, UK and India before lodging the application.
For some reason HAP id was not generating, hence waited for CO to allocate HAP (21/11/2018). Completed medical by 27/11/2018.
My wife and kid passport are due to expire on May and April 2019.
Moreover I have seen in the forum that if passport picture of kid is not matching with current picture, they are asking for declaration.
I am currently in UK. Renewed passports for both in tatkal last week and uploaded today.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

*ausMigrationAspirant*



NB said:


> The CO May refuse to give you the grant till you renew the passport
> 
> They generally require the passport validity of at least 6 months on the date of the grant
> 
> Get it renewed asap and upload the new passport scans and numbers in the system
> 
> Cheers


Many Thanks NB, Really appreciate your services to the community!
Can you please guide on what all is to be done after renewing the passport? other than updating through immiaccount, do I need to attach any additional form/s or affidavits?


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

NB said:


> The CO May refuse to give you the grant till you renew the passport
> 
> They generally require the passport validity of at least 6 months on the date of the grant
> 
> Get it renewed asap and upload the new passport scans and numbers in the system
> 
> Cheers


Many Thanks NB, Really appreciate your services to the community!
Can you please guide on what all is to be done after renewing the passport? other than updating through immiaccount, do I need to attach any additional form/s or affidavits?


----------



## sumitgupta225

Yet another day passes with no clarity on the status. Already 102 days and nothing but wait


----------



## yopik

davidlovespressies said:


> hello to all expats in here, today is my 200th day after my application without any co contacts, even a commencement mail. It is just untouched for no reasons.I am just wondering how many guys of u a like me? Could u please kindly share with me? Thx in advance.


This is my 189th day without any contact or commencement mail...


----------



## Kalyan1920

Bandish said:


> What was the CO contact for?
> Considering Nov CO contact cases are getting cleared ... I think it should be around 11-Feb-2019.
> All the Best !!


Thanks for your prediction. By the way, Co asked for further evidence of a relationship with my spouse even after submitting a marriage certificate. So submitted some more docs to prove my relationship.


----------



## Rajesh arora

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Vab18

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CO May refuse to give you the grant till you renew the passport
> 
> They generally require the passport validity of at least 6 months on the date of the grant
> 
> Get it renewed asap and upload the new passport scans and numbers in the system
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks NB, Really appreciate your services to the community!
> Can you please guide on what all is to be done after renewing the passport? other than updating through immiaccount, do I need to attach any additional form/s or affidavits?
Click to expand...

We renewed our passports and just uploaded as update passport details in immi and had to scan and put photo page on.


----------



## NB

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Many Thanks NB, Really appreciate your services to the community!
> Can you please guide on what all is to be done after renewing the passport? other than updating through immiaccount, do I need to attach any additional form/s or affidavits?


As I said upload the scan of the new passport and enter the number of the new passport through the update us link 

Cheers


----------



## gauraveca

They really said its "only" 7 months? 



davidlovespressies said:


> Its 262112 security specialist. I tried to call them once, but they told me that I have to wait as it is only 7 months.


----------



## gauraveca

Stop checking every now and then. If you keep checking it, again and again, you'll become more impatient and depressed. Stop caring about it and keep yourself busy with other things.




sbahuguna said:


> How many times could a person check their email in a day? I refresh my inbox every 15mins on an average during the day and every night I wake up twice or thrice just to check it again. :clock: This wait is making me crazyyyy. I'm not able to concentrate on anything else.
> ...Just ranting :tsk:


----------



## ashwinc2003

I have not been so regular to this forum. For people lodging their application/awaiting grants, please read through this post (word by word) and see if you have any other docs to upload that can help make a decision. Wear the CO's hat, look through your application and see if there is anything that you think can help the assessment. If there is a document which can act as an alternative ,please upload it even though it has been uploaded in a different section. Find 2-3 alternate documents for everything that can help you with your claim (Education, work ex, relationship). 


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...02-my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey.html


----------



## vabhs192003

Interestingly, all the cases lodged on 25th October, including mine, are pending while all the cases above and below that date have seen traction. It seems the CO who picked up these cases for this date is either slow or MIA.


----------



## gauraveca

Looks like you missed 17th Oct. 14 lodged and just 1 CO contact. I think 25th october is doing better mate. 



vabhs192003 said:


> Interestingly, all the cases lodged on 25th October, including mine, are pending while all the cases above and below that date have seen traction. It seems the CO who picked up these cases for this date is either slow or MIA.


----------



## Raj2030

gauraveca said:


> Looks like you missed 17th Oct. 14 lodged and just 1 CO contact. I think 25th october is doing better mate.


Yup . 20 Oct and below applications are still waiting


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhs192003

Raj2030 said:


> Yup . 20 Oct and below applications are still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was more focused on my app lodgement date.  

I hope it's not the same CO allocated for both the dates. :mad2: or else it could be a long wait for us. :mad2::clock: 

On a side note, I hope slow COs believe in delegating the pending cases to faster COs.


----------



## kkjuly15

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats 🙂


----------



## falcon22

I have a query regarding the spelling of my name in some documents. I was living in KSA for some years where my name on the local ID was spelled wrong and middle name was missing. For this duration bank account was on the wrongly spelled name. How to explain this while lodging a visa. The experience letter from the company and payslips are all with the correct spelling. Any idea how to tackle it.


----------



## saradindu.sinha

Hi Friends, we are a family of 4 , working and living in Australia for past 4 years. I have got 75 points and submitted EOI on 21.01.2019. my code is 261111. My mother lives in India and I am the only child. Can, I include her name during submitting my 189 application upon receiving the invitation? Also, will it affect my visa granting time line or overall chances for getting the approval?


----------



## Antonyc11

Looks like the time for people who lodged their application around 10~15 Oct has come. There were 5 cases on the tracker being granted during that period.

Finger crossed that I will receive my golden email today or tomorrow.


----------



## foios

Antonyc11 said:


> Looks like the time for people who lodged their application around 10~15 Oct has come. There were 5 cases on the tracker being granted during that period.
> 
> Finger crossed that I will receive my golden email today or tomorrow.


Same here mate....the wait is killing. Hopefully, we receive our grants this week! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raj2030

foios said:


> Same here mate....the wait is killing. Hopefully, we receive our grants this week! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Same over here 
Let's hope for the best 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv

I just checked that in my skill assessment letter, in PDF file name I wrote 233513 however my occupation code is 233512. Though in the letter itself, 233512 is mentioned by EA. Shall I update DHA about the typo mistake or leave it?


----------



## davidlovespressies

yopik said:


> davidlovespressies said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello to all expats in here, today is my 200th day after my application without any co contacts, even a commencement mail. It is just untouched for no reasons.I am just wondering how many guys of u a like me? Could u please kindly share with me? Thx in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 189th day without any contact or commencement mail...
Click to expand...



It looks like that july applicants are least favoured by them.


----------



## anubhavsharma18

itspuneetv said:


> I just checked that in my skill assessment letter, in PDF file name I wrote 233513 however my occupation code is 233512. Though in the letter itself, 233512 is mentioned by EA. Shall I update DHA about the typo mistake or leave it?


Yes please mention, it would not hurt. I also by mistake named Non_Relevant for one of my relevant experience doc and later informed DHA about it, i won't hurt.


----------



## itspuneetv

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Yes please mention, it would not hurt. I also by mistake named Non_Relevant for one of my relevant experience doc and later informed DHA about it, i won't hurt.


Which form should I upload for that?


----------



## kryptor21

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhavsharma18

check on portal, there a link to make corrections, no separate form upload required.


----------



## farooq41

Grant received!

By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Congrats... good to hear...all the best... Can you please share your timelines along with anzsco code.


----------



## jaggsb

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats..

All the best.


----------



## jaggsb

vabhs192003 said:


> Interestingly, all the cases lodged on 25th October, including mine, are pending while all the cases above and below that date have seen traction. It seems the CO who picked up these cases for this date is either slow or MIA.


Haha. Don't worry. Yours grant is on the way and will reach you soon ..


----------



## jaggsb

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Congratulations.. All the best.


----------



## farooq41

Ravi_Ryan said:


> farooq41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats... good to hear...all the best... Can you please share your timelines along with anzsco code.
Click to expand...

Thank you! It is already in the signature anyway here it is:

Anzsco : 261313
PTE : 18 Apr 2018 (83,90,90,90)
EOI : 24 Jul 2018
ITA : 11 Sep 2018
Medical & PCC : 18 Sep 2018
Lodged : 24 Sep 2018
Grant : 22 Jan 2019


----------



## Bandish

saradindu.sinha said:


> Hi Friends, we are a family of 4 , working and living in Australia for past 4 years. I have got 75 points and submitted EOI on 21.01.2019. my code is 261111. My mother lives in India and I am the only child. Can, I include her name during submitting my 189 application upon receiving the invitation? Also, will it affect my visa granting time line or overall chances for getting the approval?


Oh you cannot add your mother in the application. She is not part of "MoFU - Member of Family Unit" as per the definition provided by Australian Department of Home Affairs.


----------



## Bandish

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Many Congratulations...


----------



## RustedGold

218 days and counting


----------



## scorpion24

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Congrats bro ,

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sksksanjay1

*Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL*

Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.

Anzsco Code : 261313
PTE- 20 points
Australia Experience- 10 points
Age : 30 points
Qualification - 15 points
Visa 189 - 75 points
Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


----------



## priyankarishi

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Congrats!!


----------



## adichauhan

Granted !!!
Direct Grant after 104 days 


Date of grant - 22 Jan 2019

Code - 261312
Lodge Date - 10th October 2018
Didn't claim spouse points
Documents: all documents in checklist including FORM1221 and work experience docs.
Medical and PCC completed before lodegment

Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!


----------



## sksksanjay1

Bandish said:


> 22 Jan 2019


Spot on... You are true astrologer... Now predict when will I get a job in Australia.


----------



## Antonyc11

sksksanjay1 said:


> Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
> While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> PTE- 20 points
> Australia Experience- 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
> IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


Congrats,

Same lodgement date with me, when did you apply that date!!!

Me please be the next person in line!!


----------



## priyankarishi

sksksanjay1 said:


> Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
> While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> PTE- 20 points
> Australia Experience- 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
> IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


Congrats!!


----------



## sksksanjay1

Antonyc11 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Same lodgement date with me, when did you apply that date!!!
> 
> Me please be the next person in line!!


Thanks
I think.. within 4-5 hrs of the visa invitation.
Hope you get that very soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Divkasi

sksksanjay1 said:


> Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
> While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> PTE- 20 points
> Australia Experience- 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
> IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


Many congratulations 🎊


----------



## Divkasi

adichauhan said:


> Granted !!!
> Direct Grant after 104 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of grant - 22 Jan 2019
> 
> Code - 261312
> Lodge Date - 10th October 2018
> Didn't claim spouse points
> Documents: all documents in checklist including FORM1221 and work experience docs.
> Medical and PCC completed before lodegment
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!


Many congratulations 🎊


----------



## sksksanjay1

Thanks


----------



## Bandish

sksksanjay1 said:


> Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
> While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> PTE- 20 points
> Australia Experience- 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
> IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


Many Congratulation...
Happy for you...


----------



## Bandish

adichauhan said:


> Granted !!!
> Direct Grant after 104 days
> 
> 
> Date of grant - 22 Jan 2019
> 
> Code - 261312
> Lodge Date - 10th October 2018
> Didn't claim spouse points
> Documents: all documents in checklist including FORM1221 and work experience docs.
> Medical and PCC completed before lodegment
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!


Many Congratulations... 
Enjoy the moment...


----------



## foios

sksksanjay1 said:


> Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
> While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> PTE- 20 points
> Australia Experience- 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
> IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


Congrats mate!!! thanks for posting. Have the same lodgement date, so it gives me hope to see my grant soon!


----------



## Ravish84

Congratulations Sanjay.. Is it a direct grant? I had applied on 11th for same code but had a CO contact on 22nd Nov.. Wondering if CO contact is the reason for delay in my application? 



sksksanjay1 said:


> Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
> While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> PTE- 20 points
> Australia Experience- 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
> IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


----------



## Bandish

sksksanjay1 said:


> Spot on... You are true astrologer... Now predict when will I get a job in Australia.


Ha ha... Great...


----------



## sksksanjay1

Ravish84 said:


> Congratulations Sanjay.. Is it a direct grant? I had applied on 11th for same code but had a CO contact on 22nd Nov.. Wondering if CO contact is the reason for delay in my application?


Thanks Ravish... Yes it is a direct grant. Usually they take 2-3 months after a CO contact for a grant. Hope you will get it very soon.


----------



## sksksanjay1

foios said:


> Congrats mate!!! thanks for posting. Have the same lodgement date, so it gives me hope to see my grant soon!


Thanks Mate


----------



## gauraveca

Because your prediction came true not just once but twice now (AFAIK) I am going to ask you to make a prediction for me now.

Lodgement Day 17 Oct 2018
ANZSCO Code 261313
Points 75
PTE 20




Bandish said:


> Ha ha... Great...


----------



## adichauhan

Bandish said:


> Many Congratulations...
> Enjoy the moment...


:amen:
Thanks a Ton


----------



## adichauhan

Thanks




Divkasi said:


> Many congratulations 🎊


----------



## farooq41

Thank you all! Wish a speedy grant for all!


----------



## amarsandhu

I just received mail- IMMI Acknowledgement Document Reveived..
Whats that mean?
CO is Lisa


Lodged 12 October
263311


----------



## gauraveca

That means a CO has been assigned to your case who is Lisa in your case.



amarsandhu said:


> I just received mail- IMMI Acknowledgement Document Reveived..
> Whats that mean?
> CO is Lisa
> 
> 
> Lodged 12 October
> 263311


----------



## lakzz

I think they Missed our Case... No contact Yet

@Bandish: Can you predict Our Case???


Anzsco Code : 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
PTE- 20 points
Experience- 15 points
Age : 25 points
Qualification - 15 points
Visa 189 - 75 points
Visa lodged - 21 Oct 2018
Visa grant - ???:clock:


----------



## Qunal

amarsandhu said:


> I just received mail- IMMI Acknowledgement Document Reveived..
> Whats that mean?
> CO is Lisa
> 
> 
> Lodged 12 October
> 263311


Hey mate 
How to know who is CO?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

I can see on immitracker that the last grant was for an ICT security Specialist who applied on 2nd Oct. I can't see any further grants and CO contacts. is here someone in this group who applied after 2nd Oct received a grant or a CO contact? 

I applied on 28th Nov, when I can expect something? My medicals are expiring on 2nd of Feb.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

harpreet22 said:


> I can see on immitracker that the last grant was for an ICT security Specialist who applied on 2nd Oct. I can't see any further grants and CO contacts. is here someone in this group who applied after 2nd Oct received a grant or a CO contact?
> 
> I applied on 28th Nov, when I can expect something? My medicals are expiring on 2nd of Feb.


I am also on the same boat. Lodged on 04th nov but awaiting for grant. Not sure when will they pick our job codes as the last grant as oer immitracker is on 02 oct.


----------



## Elu

Congratulations and all the best to all grant holders. Please keep us in your prayers. 

Today is our 606 th day of lodgement unfortunately still waiting............. Feeling a bit helpless now. 😢😢😢


----------



## amarsandhu

Qunal said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received mail- IMMI Acknowledgement Document Reveived..
> Whats that mean?
> CO is Lisa
> 
> 
> Lodged 12 October
> 263311
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate
> How to know who is CO?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Actualy mail is by Lisa.. so i though the same..

Anyone got that mail before grant?


----------



## minimano

Hi,

Please excuse me if this is a repeat post. 

I logged my 189 on January 8th 2019. Details as below. Can someone please throw some light on when I can expect invitation. Thanks very much


Date lodged - 8thJanuary2019
PTE 20
Total score 75 points
ANZSCO 261112 - System Analyst


----------



## RustedGold

Elu said:


> Congratulations and all the best to all grant holders. Please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Today is our 606 th day of lodgement unfortunately still waiting............. Feeling a bit helpless now. 😢😢😢


thats nearing its second year.. your timelines please? you tried calling them?


----------



## srini.e

Elu said:


> Congratulations and all the best to all grant holders. Please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Today is our 606 th day of lodgement unfortunately still waiting............. Feeling a bit helpless now. 😢😢😢




606?? How come ? CO contacted ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

hulkb86 said:


> Got DG this morning for my family of 3
> 
> Visa summary:
> 
> Date of grant - 21 Jan 2019
> 
> IED - 14 Sep 2019
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> EOI received: 11 Sep 2018 (75 points). Didn't claim spouse points.
> 
> Visa lodgement: 10 Oct 2018
> 
> Medicals : 25 Oct 2018
> 
> Documents: all documents including RnR letters for 3 employers.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Good to know that, congratulations!


----------



## jaggsb

sksksanjay1 said:


> Got my GOLDEN GRANT EMAIL...
> While reading the posts on the forum, I saw an email notification on my mobile... Yes, it was a visa grant email.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> PTE- 20 points
> Australia Experience- 10 points
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 11 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - 22 Jan 2019
> IED - 5 June 2019 (based on my Aus PCC)


Congratulations. All the best..


----------



## jaggsb

adichauhan said:


> Granted !!!
> Direct Grant after 104 days
> 
> 
> Date of grant - 22 Jan 2019
> 
> Code - 261312
> Lodge Date - 10th October 2018
> Didn't claim spouse points
> Documents: all documents in checklist including FORM1221 and work experience docs.
> Medical and PCC completed before lodegment
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!


Congrats Brother . All the best..


----------



## Saif

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Hey Farooq, so happy for you and your family. Have a good life down under...


----------



## farooq41

saifsd said:


> Hey Farooq, so happy for you and your family. Have a good life down under...


Thanks Saif! You are next!


----------



## Saif

*Bringing parents to Australia*



Bandish said:


> Oh you cannot add your mother in the application. She is not part of "MoFU - Member of Family Unit" as per the definition provided by Australian Department of Home Affairs.


This might help...
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## Saif

*Bringing parents to Australia*



> Originally Posted by saradindu.sinha View Post
> Hi Friends, we are a family of 4 , working and living in Australia for past 4 years. I have got 75 points and submitted EOI on 21.01.2019. my code is 261111. My mother lives in India and I am the only child. Can, I include her name during submitting my 189 application upon receiving the invitation? Also, will it affect my visa granting time line or overall chances for getting the approval?





Bandish said:


> Oh you cannot add your mother in the application. She is not part of "MoFU - Member of Family Unit" as per the definition provided by Australian Department of Home Affairs.


This might help...
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## Saif

sksksanjay1 said:


> Spot on... You are true astrologer... Now predict when will I get a job in Australia.


Only one prediction per member is FREE, I am Bandish's agent now, contact for subscription plans (all prices are in AUD)....


----------



## adichauhan

*Visa Grant*

This feels like such a big moment.  Thank you, Everyone, for your continuous support through this forum. And thank you Universe for this opportunity 

Congrats to all who have received it and All the best to everyone waiting

Docs Submitted: All in the checklist

-----
Code 261312
Total 75 Points
ACS Letter: 11 May 2018
PTE: 13 July 2018
EOI: 14 July 2018 
189 Invitation: 10 September 2018
189 Visa Lodge: 10 October 2018
Visa Grant: 22 January 2019 :cheer2:


----------



## adichauhan

jaggsb said:


> Congrats Brother . All the best..


Thanks 

Hope you get your grant real soon. All the best


----------



## sksksanjay1

saifsd said:


> Only one prediction per member is FREE, I am Bandish's agent now, contact for subscription plans (all prices are in AUD)....


lol :lol: :roll:


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> sksksanjay1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on... You are true astrologer... Now predict when will I get a job in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one prediction per member is FREE, I am Bandish's agent now, contact for subscription plans (all prices are in AUD)....
Click to expand...

It's a wonder u dint list the items you would accept as payment😜


----------



## sammylee

NB said:


> The CO May refuse to give you the grant till you renew the passport
> 
> They generally require the passport validity of at least 6 months on the date of the grant
> 
> Get it renewed asap and upload the new passport scans and numbers in the system
> 
> Cheers



Please could you advise where this is stated? I am in the same boat.
Applied - 18th August 2018.
CO Contact - 7th November 2018 for New Medicals, Police Report and Polio Vaccination. Submitted after a week.
Onshore applicant. Trying to renew passport here is going to be a lengthy process for me. Am in melbourne and will need to go all the way to Canberra this could take a month plus to sort out if am lucky. Passport expires July 2 2019.

PLEASE KINDLY ADVISE. Thanks.


----------



## NB

sammylee said:


> Please could you advise where this is stated? I am in the same boat.
> Applied - 18th August 2018.
> CO Contact - 7th November 2018 for New Medicals, Police Report and Polio Vaccination. Submitted after a week.
> Onshore applicant. Trying to renew passport here is going to be a lengthy process for me. Am in melbourne and will need to go all the way to Canberra this could take a month plus to sort out if am lucky. Passport expires July 2 2019.
> 
> PLEASE KINDLY ADVISE. Thanks.


This is a general rule applicable on all visas world wide

I have got my passport renewed in Melbourne and it was a breeze
You don’t have to travel to Canberra
VFS Melbourne will do the paperwork 

If you have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## sourav.mukherj

sammylee said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CO May refuse to give you the grant till you renew the passport
> 
> They generally require the passport validity of at least 6 months on the date of the grant
> 
> Get it renewed asap and upload the new passport scans and numbers in the system
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please could you advise where this is stated? I am in the same boat.
> Applied - 18th August 2018.
> CO Contact - 7th November 2018 for New Medicals, Police Report and Polio Vaccination. Submitted after a week.
> Onshore applicant. Trying to renew passport here is going to be a lengthy process for me. Am in melbourne and will need to go all the way to Canberra this could take a month plus to sort out if am lucky. Passport expires July 2 2019.
> 
> PLEASE KINDLY ADVISE. Thanks.
Click to expand...

My wife’s passport was renewed in Melbourne in 2009 and kid fresh passport was applied in 2014 (Melbourne). The process was pretty quick.


----------



## sammylee

NB said:


> This is a general rule applicable on all visas world wide
> 
> I have got my passport renewed in Melbourne and it was a breeze
> You don’t have to travel to Canberra
> VFS Melbourne will do the paperwork
> 
> If you have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


I can see you are an Indian National. I am a Nigerian National and I am not sure if this VFS service is available for Nigerians.
Please kindly comment.


----------



## balaaspire17

sammylee said:


> Please could you advise where this is stated? I am in the same boat.
> 
> Applied - 18th August 2018.
> 
> CO Contact - 7th November 2018 for New Medicals, Police Report and Polio Vaccination. Submitted after a week.
> 
> Onshore applicant. Trying to renew passport here is going to be a lengthy process for me. Am in melbourne and will need to go all the way to Canberra this could take a month plus to sort out if am lucky. Passport expires July 2 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE KINDLY ADVISE. Thanks.




Hi Sammylee,

1. Please share why new medicals and police report was requested 

2. Was the polio vaccination requested for your child or someone else? How did you get it? 

Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammylee

balaaspire17 said:


> Hi Sammylee,
> 
> 1. Please share why new medicals and police report was requested
> 
> 2. Was the polio vaccination requested for your child or someone else? How did you get it?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Medicals had expired and Police report did not include all my names.
2. Polio vaccination was requested for me which i did at a local GP.


PLEASE CAN SOMEONE COMMENT ABOUT DOING THIS PASSPORT RENEWAL IN MELBOURNE. AM A NIGERIAN NATIONAL.


----------



## Bandish

gauraveca said:


> Because your prediction came true not just once but twice now (AFAIK) I am going to ask you to make a prediction for me now.
> 
> Lodgement Day 17 Oct 2018
> ANZSCO Code 261313
> Points 75
> PTE 20


 Only if you pledge  to not get disheartened if it does not work... 
Its total guess work..


----------



## sandy8051

Hi everyone,
Got Grant today for myself & wife.
Thanks for all the conversations on this forum which have been truly helpful.

Profile
75 points
PTE: 80 ( ALL)
Lodged: Oct 29th 2018
Grant: 22nd Jan 2019


----------



## Divkasi

sandy8051 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Got Grant today for myself & wife.
> Thanks for all the conversations on this forum which have been truly helpful.
> 
> Profile
> 75 points
> PTE: 80 ( ALL)
> Lodged: Oct 29th 2018
> Grant: 22nd Jan 2019


Many congratulations. I also applied on October 29th. Hope I get the grant soon


----------



## jaggsb

sandy8051 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Got Grant today for myself & wife.
> Thanks for all the conversations on this forum which have been truly helpful.
> 
> Profile
> 75 points
> PTE: 80 ( ALL)
> Lodged: Oct 29th 2018
> Grant: 22nd Jan 2019


Congrats. All the best.. What is your ANSZCO code?


----------



## nitin2611

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.




Congratulations...


----------



## accountant0618

Bandish said:


> Only if you pledge  to not get disheartened if it does not work...
> Its total guess work..



Can you predict mine too? haha


----------



## vikrshar

Hello Everyone, If you could help me out here in below query:
I lodged my application on 13th November (263312, 70 pointer) and not claiming spouse points. My wife is expecting (tentative date: 1st week of march), her medical report is pending since she didn't undergo X-ray and received deferral letter from Medical team to hold her application. They told us to come again for x-ray after delivery. Just want to check, what documents should I get ready once baby is born and how will I intimate DHA if no CO is assigned till then. 
Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## Bandish

lakzz said:


> I think they Missed our Case... No contact Yet
> 
> @Bandish: Can you predict Our Case???
> 
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> PTE- 20 points
> Experience- 15 points
> Age : 25 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 21 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - ???:clock:


Only if you won't feel bad if it didn't work... Its just guess...


----------



## Bandish

sandy8051 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Got Grant today for myself & wife.
> Thanks for all the conversations on this forum which have been truly helpful.
> 
> Profile
> 75 points
> PTE: 80 ( ALL)
> Lodged: Oct 29th 2018
> Grant: 22nd Jan 2019


Congratulations...


----------



## JG

I think CO's are back in full swing 12 grants today itself is a promising number.

But considering the number of invites given during Oct and Nov this is less. But expect more grants in coming days.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Only one prediction per member is FREE, I am Bandish's agent now, contact for subscription plans (all prices are in AUD)....


Hahahaha.... :lol:


----------



## Bandish

accountant0618 said:


> Can you predict mine too? haha


So, is the pledge on....


----------



## sahana rashmi

Bandish said:


> So, is the pledge on....


Bandish please predict mine too

Lodged on: Dec 20

Code: 261312

Will not feel bad, it's just a guess 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeevajoy

JG said:


> Visa granted on the 2nd wedding anniversary day was the perfect gift which can be given by Australian government.
> 
> Visa granted 189.
> 
> Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Days to grant : perfect 90 days.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys without expat forum this must be a dream for me without any agents at all.
> 
> An end to a big journey from June 2015.
> 
> A sweet revenge to my boss who decreased my increment from others showing I am not inferior.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> A great day ahead for all of who waiting for grant.


Congrats.


----------



## Bandish

sahana rashmi said:


> Bandish please predict mine too
> 
> Lodged on: Dec 20
> 
> Code: 261312
> 
> Will not feel bad, it's just a guess
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


18-March-2019...
All the Best.. !!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

Any prediction on my case .. still waiting for any invite 

EOI updated- 16 Jun 2018
PTE-20
total points- 70
State - 70+5
ANZSCO- 261313


----------



## JG

Please hit like if anyone thinks in the same way as below.

The word that becomes magical word after getting an invite is DG, which earlier in my life I was only considering as diesel generator since I am an electrical engineer.

Of course 99% of the people are looking for a DG after the lodgement of their visa. 

So,

DG is a magical word which everyone want in their life to happen.


----------



## accountant0618

Bandish said:


> So, is the pledge on....


What do you want??? hahahaha

:rant:


----------



## atifiqbal1985

farooq41 said:


> Grant received!
> 
> By the grace of The God, I received grant today along with my wife and son. Mail check curiosity finally ends! Exactly one year ago today the first thought of moving triggered. I thank the forum members for helping along the way. Senior guys, you are doing a noble job of guiding new members like us. Likewise, I will try to help and share my knowledge whereever i can.


Many congratulations


----------



## davidng

Hi guys, 

My lodgement is on Nov, and I can feel the heat now . I claimed 10 points for overseas experience in only one company where I worked for more than 6 years. All the evidence that I provided are: 
-	Employment reference
-	Superannuation log book
-	Bank statements with highlighted salary (it would be very annoyed because the salary fluctuated every month as they paid base on fixed + performance bonus)
-	Highlighted tax refund every year in the bank statement
- Others: salary increase decision, promotion letter

I do not have: 
-	Work contract (as my company and I all lost it) 
-	Payslip (the company did not use)
At first, I felt confident as I do have 3rd evidence (bank and super) to support my claim but, now the waiting does overwhelm my confidence.

What do you think about my case? Anything else that I can do to strengthen my case? Thanks


----------



## JG

davidng said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My lodgement is on Nov, and I can feel the heat now . I claimed 10 points for overseas experience in only one company where I worked for more than 6 years. All the evidence that I provided are:
> -	Employment reference
> -	Superannuation log book
> -	Bank statements with highlighted salary (it would be very annoyed because the salary fluctuated every month as they paid base on fixed + performance bonus)
> -	Highlighted tax refund every year in the bank statement
> - Others: salary increase decision, promotion letter
> 
> I do not have:
> -	Work contract (as my company and I all lost it)
> -	Payslip (the company did not use)
> At first, I felt confident as I do have 3rd evidence (bank and super) to support my claim but, now the waiting does overwhelm my confidence.
> 
> What do you think about my case? Anything else that I can do to strengthen my case? Thanks


If you have any of these submit it otherwise all you can do is wait for the CO.


----------



## Bandish

JG said:


> Please hit like if anyone thinks in the same way as below.
> 
> The word that becomes magical word after getting an invite is DG, which earlier in my life I was only considering as diesel generator since I am an electrical engineer.
> 
> Of course 99% of the people are looking for a DG after the lodgement of their visa.
> 
> So,
> 
> DG is a magical word which everyone want in their life to happen.


Haha JG you long back chose DG...


----------



## sahana rashmi

Bandish said:


> 18-March-2019...
> All the Best.. !!


Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Any prediction on my case .. still waiting for any invite
> 
> EOI updated- 16 Jun 2018
> PTE-20
> total points- 70
> State - 70+5
> ANZSCO- 261313


Hey Bandish, Any prediction for my case? please


----------



## davidng

JG said:


> If you have any of these submit it otherwise all you can do is wait for the CO.


Thanks, just another question, do they care about employment position? I worked in several positions, all related with my anzsco but in the ER, I only mentioned the last one?

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

accountant0618 said:


> What do you want??? hahahaha
> 
> :rant:



Here you go...
13-Feb-2019...
All the Best !!


----------



## gauraveca

I am ready mate. Just say a date. 



Bandish said:


> Only if you pledge  to not get disheartened if it does not work...
> Its total guess work..


----------



## JG

davidng said:


> Thanks, just another question, do they care about employment position? I worked in several positions, all related with my anzsco but in the ER, I only mentioned the last one?
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


Your employer, if called, must reply them with the position which you have said to DHA.
Are you telling about the senior levels in the same designation if yes there are no problems?


----------



## JG

Astrologer bandish what is your grant date??


----------



## erakash2003

yopik said:


> What is written under health assessment is it "submitted"?
> 
> Not same at all but I had a similar issue , a couple of months ago my health assessment has dissapeared under 189 application although it was still visible under health application. I waited 1.5 months nothing changed, then contacted with technical support and they fixed it in one day
> 
> So, do not wait and contact with technical team.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks. 
I contacted the technical team via online form and issue got resolved. 

please google "DIBP Technical Support"


----------



## sandy8051

Anzsco : 261111


----------



## nitin2611

sandy8051 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Got Grant today for myself & wife.
> Thanks for all the conversations on this forum which have been truly helpful.
> 
> Profile
> 75 points
> PTE: 80 ( ALL)
> Lodged: Oct 29th 2018
> Grant: 22nd Jan 2019




Congratulations Sandy


----------



## scorpion24

davidng said:


> Thanks, just another question, do they care about employment position? I worked in several positions, all related with my anzsco but in the ER, I only mentioned the last one?
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


I have only my last designation mentioned in the application and didn’t face any issues.


----------



## Bandish

gauraveca said:


> I am ready mate. Just say a date.



25-Jan-2019...
All the Best...

Hope you get before...


----------



## umermehmood1986

Hi Everyone, I have got 189 visa with family, and deadline to enter is 2nd Oct 2019. This is the date mentioned on all the grant letters (wife and 2 children). So is it a must to be followed by all applicants or just primary applicant can go and the rest can follow after the IED mentioned on the letter. I am pretty sure that all must go, but a friend of mine confused me saying the dependents can follow later on as well.


----------



## NB

umermehmood1986 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have got 189 visa with family, and deadline to enter is 2nd Oct 2019. This is the date mentioned on all the grant letters (wife and 2 children). So is it a must to be followed by all applicants or just primary applicant can go and the rest can follow after the IED mentioned on the letter. I am pretty sure that all must go, but a friend of mine confused me saying the dependents can follow later on as well.


Nope 

Each individual has to complete their IED
They can go separately also if desired, but have to go

Cheers


----------



## vikrshar

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone, If you could help me out here in below query:
> I lodged my application on 13th November (263312, 70 pointer) and not claiming spouse points. My wife is expecting (tentative date: 1st week of march), her medical report is pending since she didn't undergo X-ray and received deferral letter from Medical team to hold her application. They told us to come again for x-ray after delivery. Just want to check, what documents should I get ready once baby is born and how will I intimate DHA if no CO is assigned till then.
> Your response is highly appreciated.


Just a gentle reminder here. If somebody can help me here....


----------



## rajeev86

Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...



I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...


Regards,

Rajeev
/SNIP/

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk




Congrats Rajeev. Is that a direct grant or was there a CO contact in between. I lodged a month later to you with same occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations 🎉. And all the best


----------



## rajeev86

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats Rajeev. Is that a direct grant or was there a CO contact in between. I lodged a month later to you with same occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was a direct grant bro.... i think you should get it by next feb... hav you submitted on your own taken the service of agent... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Bandish

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

JG said:


> What is your grant prediction on your own case bytheway?





Bandish said:


> Ha ha ... At least I had predicted this question to be asked by someone
> Thanks for the question...
> 
> There are chances of a selfless prediction for someone else coming true.. but a prediction for ourselves will not be selfless...  so no predictions as such.. Due to other constraints we are in no hurry to move (As is visible from my signature that I did not submit my EOI on 8-May-2018, when I got my PTE score, did it after 2 months). So the 7-8 months timeline is ok.
> 
> Otherwise, as per the trend it looks like that mine will come on 2-Feb-2019 at the earliest.





JG said:


> Astrologer bandish what is your grant date??


Hey JG, you are asking the question again...

Though the prediction for myself is a bit selfish one ...


----------



## Bandish

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hey Bandish, Any prediction for my case? please


Invitation - 11-March-2019

Hope you get it a month before...
All the Best...


----------



## accountant0618

Bandish said:


> Here you go...
> 13-Feb-2019...
> All the Best !!



I really do hope your predictions come true! :cheer2::dance:
Though Accountants don't seem to be moving a lot. Or they are just lazy to update immitracker. I'm hoping for the latter.haha

All the best for everyone!


----------



## bssanthosh47

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone, If you could help me out here in below query:
> I lodged my application on 13th November (263312, 70 pointer) and not claiming spouse points. My wife is expecting (tentative date: 1st week of march), her medical report is pending since she didn't undergo X-ray and received deferral letter from Medical team to hold her application. They told us to come again for x-ray after delivery. Just want to check, what documents should I get ready once baby is born and how will I intimate DHA if no CO is assigned till then.
> Your response is highly appreciated.


You need to get the Birth certificate and Passport for the baby .

You can file a Change in circumstance under update us tab in Immi Account and when CO is allocated he will add the child into your application and activate the sction to upload the docs for the child and generat the HAP id for your wife and the child . This is how the process flows . You can easily expect a time frame of 6 months once your file the update to Grant . Might increase or decrease .

Till then enjoy and cherish every moment  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## adichauhan

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk



Congratulations Rajeev


----------



## Saadsiddiqi17

i have submitted EOI 189visa with 70points for Electrical engineer occupation in Jan,219. When should i expect to receive ITA?


----------



## Manman12

Hi guys,

Need help!!

The CO has contacted me for my wife's FBI clearance and state penal certificate for Florida as she was working on a ship under sea farers visa...

I have got the FBI certificate sorted but not getting much information regarding the state penal certificate for Florida.. The Florida law enforcement site is also not opening up for applying..

Kindly advice.

Could someone please share some insight into how i can obtain this??


----------



## Abysmal

adichauhan said:


> Granted !!!
> Direct Grant after 104 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of grant - 22 Jan 2019
> 
> Code - 261312
> Lodge Date - 10th October 2018
> Didn't claim spouse points
> Documents: all documents in checklist including FORM1221 and work experience docs.
> Medical and PCC completed before lodegment
> 
> Good luck to all those who are awaiting their grants!


 many hearty congratulations 🎊


----------



## mrk_aussie

bssanthosh47 said:


> You need to get the Birth certificate and Passport for the baby .
> 
> 
> 
> You can file a Change in circumstance under update us tab in Immi Account and when CO is allocated he will add the child into your application and activate the sction to upload the docs for the child and generat the HAP id for your wife and the child . This is how the process flows . You can easily expect a time frame of 6 months once your file the update to Grant . Might increase or decrease .
> 
> 
> 
> Till then enjoy and cherish every moment
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


I lodged my Visa on Nov 5. We are expecting our kid in the first week of June. If we get the visa granted before the kid is born, what are the options to have the kid added to the application? TIA

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill

Dear all,
I’m silent reader on this forum. I lodged my 189 application on 21st August 2018. CO contacted me for my newborn baby passport and birth certificate and form 1022 on 27th of November and I responded same day. I already uploaded both things but CO still asked me for that. CO hasn’t contacted me back and haven’t added my baby in application yet. What should I do now? Its quite frustrating.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Manman12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help!!
> 
> The CO has contacted me for my wife's FBI clearance and state penal certificate for Florida as she was working on a ship under sea farers visa...
> 
> I have got the FBI certificate sorted but not getting much information regarding the state penal certificate for Florida.. The Florida law enforcement site is also not opening up for applying..
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Could someone please share some insight into how i can obtain this??


Perhaps contact the Florida folks directly?

The website seems to be working for me now and I was able to proceed to the application page - assuming it is the State of Florida Criminal History Record Check you were looking at


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Lovegill said:


> Dear all,
> I’m silent reader on this forum. I lodged my 189 application on 21st August 2018. CO contacted me for my newborn baby passport and birth certificate and form 1022 on 27th of November and I responded same day. I already uploaded both things but CO still asked me for that. CO hasn’t contacted me back and haven’t added my baby in application yet. What should I do now? Its quite frustrating.


You can try emailing [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected] to request them to add your newborn to the application and to generate the HAP ID for any medical test.


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> Invitation - 11-March-2019
> 
> Hope you get it a month before...
> All the Best...


Hi Bandish,
Based on your analysis/observations so far,could you predict mine please.
ANZSCO-261313
Points-75
Lodged on 21 Nov 2018
Grant date: ??


Thanks in advance


----------



## rajeev86

Hey guys i suggest we make a watsapp group for the peoples who have received the grant... or about to receive it.... if its already there pls do add me...

Regards,

Rajeev 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_1104

Just saw there's a changes in Processing Time for 189 in immiAccount, from 7-8 months changed to 6-8 months, seems like they are getting faster now


----------



## balaaspire17

Marcus_1104 said:


> Just saw there's a changes in Processing Time for 189 in immiAccount, from 7-8 months changed to 6-8 months, seems like they are getting faster now




Yes, me too noticed it this morning. Good to see the faster progress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Marcus_1104 said:


> Just saw there's a changes in Processing Time for 189 in immiAccount, from 7-8 months changed to 6-8 months, seems like they are getting faster now


The breakneck finalisations of decision ready applications recently must be bringing down the average processing time, awesome news - second month in a row the numbers have gone down.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

Hi Friends. Need one urgent suggestion . please help !!

I have got my positive ACS assessment result on 29-Jan-2018 for ANZSCO code 261313 and updated the same in my Skillselect EOI. I have changed my employer here in Australia on 16th November 2018, but my roles and responsibilities are still the same to what I mentioned in my ACS assessment. Further, I have the supporting documents ( statutory declaration, payslips, bank statement etc) for the new Employer.

I will be completing 3 years of Australian work experience on 30th January 2019. 

I have the following concerns as per my current situation :
Can I mark my new work experience as relevant while updating my EOI, as my roles and responsibilities remain the same?
If I mark my new work experience as relevant, do I need to reassess my skills via ACS or providing adequate documents supporting my new work experience shall suffice?

Please help me in taking the correct action.


----------



## Elu

Visa applied on 26/05/27
ANZSCO 134213
CO contacted on 27/07/17 for medical
Medical on 29/7/17
After that no co contact
Tried every option several times calling, complaining, DHA feedback but no fruitful outcome till date. 
Any suggestion? It will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

Does this mean people who have been waiting for 7 months now can start sending emails? Like escalation email for their case?


----------



## itssujan

Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..

This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk




Many congratulations Rajeev...


----------



## nitin2611

itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Many Congratulations Sujan


----------



## Divkasi

itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 🎉. All the best


----------



## Ravish84

Congratulations.. What is ur code? 



itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_1104

Guys, one question, does the Record of Responses under immiAccount (the one that was generated in PDF format when you clicked View Application) changed everytime when you uploaded new documents? or it will just stay as it is when you lodged your application?


----------



## Rajesh arora

itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## DVS105

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Friends. Need one urgent suggestion . please help !!
> 
> 
> 
> I have got my positive ACS assessment result on 29-Jan-2018 for ANZSCO code 261313 and updated the same in my Skillselect EOI. I have changed my employer here in Australia on 16th November 2018, but my roles and responsibilities are still the same to what I mentioned in my ACS assessment. Further, I have the supporting documents ( statutory declaration, payslips, bank statement etc) for the new Employer.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be completing 3 years of Australian work experience on 30th January 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following concerns as per my current situation :
> 
> Can I mark my new work experience as relevant while updating my EOI, as my roles and responsibilities remain the same?
> 
> If I mark my new work experience as relevant, do I need to reassess my skills via ACS or providing adequate documents supporting my new work experience shall suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me in taking the correct action.


Unfortunately, you will need a reassessment from ACS if you need that to be counted.
If you think adding the experience would not change the points outcome then, you can avoid disclosing it.. or marking it non relevant. You must however mark in the Eoi about the end date of the past company service period


Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Marcus_1104 said:


> Guys, one question, does the Record of Responses under immiAccount (the one that was generated in PDF format when you clicked View Application) changed everytime when you uploaded new documents? or it will just stay as it is when you lodged your application?


No , It wont change .

It will show only the list of docs u have submitted before paying the visa fees and lodging the appilcation . It does not get updated with new doc additions.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

mrk_aussie said:


> I lodged my Visa on Nov 5. We are expecting our kid in the first week of June. If we get the visa granted before the kid is born, what are the options to have the kid added to the application? TIA
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



How did you even get the medicals done for your wife ?

The clinic will not perform medicals when the lady is pregnant .


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Marcus_1104

bssanthosh47 said:


> No , It wont change .
> 
> It will show only the list of docs u have submitted before paying the visa fees and lodging the appilcation . It does not get updated with new doc additions.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks Santhosh,

asking this was because i was afraid that the documents was not uploaded by my agents, so i'm referring to that, and i got the answer after checking the Attach Documents tab, which in fact my agent really forgot to upload my wife's English result, and only did that after i reminded her, and what's worse was, she lied to me earlier saying that she had already uploaded that before i told her so, but upon checking the date of the document upload, it was just right after i told her.


----------



## turiguiliano

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Congrats Rajeev. Good luck with your move to Oz.


----------



## jaggsb

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Congrats Rajeev. All the best.


----------



## turiguiliano

itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations. Good luck with your move to Oz.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Marcus_1104 said:


> Thanks Santhosh,
> 
> asking this was because i was afraid that the documents was not uploaded by my agents, so i'm referring to that, and i got the answer after checking the Attach Documents tab, which in fact my agent really forgot to upload my wife's English result, and only did that after i reminded her, and what's worse was, she lied to me earlier saying that she had already uploaded that before i told her so, but upon checking the date of the document upload, it was just right after i told her.


What an unprofessional muppet - if they're MARA registered, do report them to OMARA.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Marcus_1104 said:


> Thanks Santhosh,
> 
> asking this was because i was afraid that the documents was not uploaded by my agents, so i'm referring to that, and i got the answer after checking the Attach Documents tab, which in fact my agent really forgot to upload my wife's English result, and only did that after i reminded her, and what's worse was, she lied to me earlier saying that she had already uploaded that before i told her so, but upon checking the date of the document upload, it was just right after i told her.


This is really sad , Hope you have selected a MARA Agent and it is good that you have a mirror account see whats going on .

Agents these days tend to do nothing . They just take money and do the online work .

Rest all the work from collecting docs to everything we need to do . It is always better to sit and study the process and do everything by yourself .:amen:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## jaggsb

itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## Marcus_1104

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What an unprofessional muppet - if they're MARA registered, do report them to OMARA.


They are, but i don't feel like doing it now, because i'm still with them, so trying to play nice and hopefully they don't do anything stupid anymore, anyhow, just a little update to you PrettyIsotonic since you have helped me out earlier by providing valuable information for me, i asked nicely about getting the permission from them of importing my application to my own immiAccount, by telling them how it would benefit both parties (i told them i'm checking for updates every day, so anything that comes up, i'll be the first to know and i don't need to bother them by asking them once in a while, so they'll save the hassle of keep an eye for me and i can help them out by providing the latest update to them), then after a few days they finally agreed to let me do so, (well i did that way back, just to let them know that i want that and get a proper response from them, so that i can question them all these queries).

Anyway, all things turned out well now and we shall wait for the golden email right after i got everything sorted out.


----------



## Marcus_1104

bssanthosh47 said:


> This is really sad , Hope you have selected a MARA Agent and it is good that you have a mirror account see whats going on .
> 
> Agents these days tend to do nothing . They just take money and do the online work .
> 
> Rest all the work from collecting docs to everything we need to do . It is always better to sit and study the process and do everything by yourself .:amen:
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Exactly bro Santhosh, most of the things were done by ourselves anyway, but just that they do really comes in handy in some circumstances, so now i'm having the best of both world where i get to track my own application and i can still bug them whenever things gone wrong.


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Job Code 261311, are getting grants today, 2 reported till now. I think they shifted from 261313 to 261311. Finally now its my turn to get the golden mail.


----------



## lakzz

Bandish said:


> Only if you won't feel bad if it didn't work... Its just guess...



Yeah, I know its pure Guess... Please guess for us also... it's interesting


----------



## dhruvmisra

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Does this mean people who have been waiting for 7 months now can start sending emails? Like escalation email for their case?




Hi Can anyone please answer this query I am also in the 7th month of waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Does this mean people who have been waiting for 7 months now can start sending emails? Like escalation email for their case?


No harm trying, at worst they tell you that you are still within the global processing times and you try again in a month


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Marcus_1104 said:


> They are, but i don't feel like doing it now, because i'm still with them, so trying to play nice and hopefully they don't do anything stupid anymore, anyhow, just a little update to you PrettyIsotonic since you have helped me out earlier by providing valuable information for me, i asked nicely about getting the permission from them of importing my application to my own immiAccount, by telling them how it would benefit both parties (i told them i'm checking for updates every day, so anything that comes up, i'll be the first to know and i don't need to bother them by asking them once in a while, so they'll save the hassle of keep an eye for me and i can help them out by providing the latest update to them), then after a few days they finally agreed to let me do so, (well i did that way back, just to let them know that i want that and get a proper response from them, so that i can question them all these queries).
> 
> Anyway, all things turned out well now and we shall wait for the golden email right after i got everything sorted out.


Nicely done walking that tightrope!  

If you are onshore, just curious if you have to come to Canberra to pick up your PCC?


----------



## rmd123

*Hurray! It's a Grant!*

Hello Friends..

Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all. 
Best Wishes!


----------



## Antonyc11

Congrats rmd123,

Hope mine will be soon, we have the same lodgment date.


----------



## rmd123

Thanks! yes you will.. All the best



Antonyc11 said:


> Congrats rmd123,
> 
> Hope mine will be soon, we have the same lodgment date.


----------



## azuprejo

*CO Contact for additional information for spouse*

I was hoping for a Direct Grant today as I saw many people with 11-Oct-2018 dates were getting grants yesterday, mine was 12-Oct-2018 so expected a Grant. Instead I received a CO contact 

For my spouse's application they need additional information.
Evidence of functional English.

-I have submitted her Mtech and Btech degree certificates along with mark sheets.
-But they need additional letter from education provider that the degree was conducted entirely in English.

Can somebody guide me what exactly I have to do.
Few clarifications that I need are below.
-whether I need to submit two documents since she has two degrees? (4 year Btech and 2year Mtech)
-I have to get the document from her University or the college she studied in?
-Also, who is authorized to provide such a letter?
-what should be the content of the letter


----------



## jaggsb

rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> Best Wishes!



Congratulations. Best Wishes on your move to Australia.


----------



## rmd123

Thanks



jaggsb said:


> Congratulations. Best Wishes on your move to Australia.


----------



## Marcus_1104

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nicely done walking that tightrope!
> 
> If you are onshore, just curious if you have to come to Canberra to pick up your PCC?


No bro, i'm offshore, but if you are asking about my Malaysian PCC, back in 2012 when i applied for my 485 i flew from Brisbane to Melbourne to collect that. But since now i'm in Malaysia, i'm doing it online and the status still showing "In Process".

If you are asking about Australian PCC, my agent helped me apply that this time and was sent to my Sister in law's place in Brisbane, and have them scanned and email me.


----------



## Bandish

itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> Best Wishes!


Many Congratulations...


----------



## nitin2611

rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> 
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> 
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> 
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> 
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> 
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> 
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> 
> Best Wishes!




Many congratulations rmd


----------



## Bandish

aviator505 said:


> Can you predict mine too Bandish based on your observations
> ANZSCO:261313
> Points:75
> VISA lodged:21 nov 18
> Thanks in advance.





Bandish said:


> 20-Feb-2019.. I think
> 
> All the best !!


Hey I had already guessed for you.. It May be fast now due to the reduced grant timelines..


----------



## rmd123

Thanks! you predicted it to be 21st Jan.. was close enough 



Bandish said:


> Many Congratulations...


----------



## shahid15

rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> Best Wishes!


Congrats


----------



## Rishabh25

Today is the day that long awaited dream is fulfilled. Got my grant for registered nurse nec on 23/1/19 lodged on 14/10/18. It has been a long journey started back in Feb 2013 when I first came to Australia and after all the hurdles and roadblocks in life, today is a special day. Thank you for this group a valuable source of support and knowledge about the immigration agendas. I hope everyone get their grant soon. 
Regards 
Rishabh


----------



## rmd123

Thanks



nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations rmd


----------



## Bandish

rmd123 said:


> Thanks! you predicted it to be 21st Jan.. was close enough


You too knew it was anytime... 
Congratulations again... 
All the best for your future...


----------



## jaggsb

azuprejo said:


> I was hoping for a Direct Grant today as I saw many people with 11-Oct-2018 dates were getting grants yesterday, mine was 12-Oct-2018 so expected a Grant. Instead I received a CO contact
> 
> For my spouse's application they need additional information.
> Evidence of functional English.
> 
> -I have submitted her Mtech and Btech degree certificates along with mark sheets.
> -But they need additional letter from education provider that the degree was conducted entirely in English.
> 
> Can somebody guide me what exactly I have to do.
> Few clarifications that I need are below.
> -whether I need to submit two documents since she has two degrees? (4 year Btech and 2year Mtech)
> -I have to get the document from her University or the college she studied in?
> -Also, who is authorized to provide such a letter?
> -what should be the content of the letter


Yes, you need the letter of evidence that the course was conducted in English. I believe it will be better if you get for both the degrees (I am not sure on this.Experts can advise). You can get the letter from the university which awarded the degree.

The letter should be typed on the University's Letterhead stating the Name, DOB, Student no or Degree no, course start date, course end date. It should also state that the above student has studied in this university (start date & end date), was awarded a degree on (Awarded date as per the degree certificate) and the Degrees offered by (Name of school) are taught and assessed in English.

All the best.


----------



## Bandish

Rishabh25 said:


> Today is the day that long awaited dream is fulfilled. Got my grant for registered nurse nec on 23/1/19 lodged on 14/10/18. It has been a long journey started back in Feb 2013 when I first came to Australia and after all the hurdles and roadblocks in life, today is a special day. Thank you for this group a valuable source of support and knowledge about the immigration agendas. I hope everyone get their grant soon.
> Regards
> Rishabh


Congratulations....
Enjoy the special moment...


----------



## Abysmal

Rishabh25 said:


> Today is the day that long awaited dream is fulfilled. Got my grant for registered nurse nec on 23/1/19 lodged on 14/10/18. It has been a long journey started back in Feb 2013 when I first came to Australia and after all the hurdles and roadblocks in life, today is a special day. Thank you for this group a valuable source of support and knowledge about the immigration agendas. I hope everyone get their grant soon.
> Regards
> Rishabh


 many hearty congratulations 🎊


----------



## jaggsb

Rishabh25 said:


> Today is the day that long awaited dream is fulfilled. Got my grant for registered nurse nec on 23/1/19 lodged on 14/10/18. It has been a long journey started back in Feb 2013 when I first came to Australia and after all the hurdles and roadblocks in life, today is a special day. Thank you for this group a valuable source of support and knowledge about the immigration agendas. I hope everyone get their grant soon.
> Regards
> Rishabh


Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## ashishk07

Approximately at what time have people been getting their grants? I'm tired of logging on every 1 hour and checking my status and it's been quite frustrating for me. 


Applied on 20/10/18 (261312) and haven't heard anything. I have a work contract till 2nd March (which is when my current visa expires) unless I get my PR before that date. 

I feel they would extend my date as I'll have bridging visa with same working rights but I don't want to fall under that situation 


Any predictions when I might get it?


----------



## bssanthosh47

The only thing that is getting updated in my Immi-account is the Global processing timelines and nothing else  

9-11
7-8
6-8 

I have been part of history now . lol

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

lakzz said:


> I think they Missed our Case... No contact Yet
> 
> @Bandish: Can you predict Our Case???
> 
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> PTE- 20 points
> Experience- 15 points
> Age : 25 points
> Qualification - 15 points
> Visa 189 - 75 points
> Visa lodged - 21 Oct 2018
> Visa grant - ???:clock:





lakzz said:


> Yeah, I know its pure Guess... Please guess for us also... it's interesting


26-Feb-2019...
All the Best...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> The only thing that is getting updated in my Immi-account is the Global processing timelines and nothing else
> 
> 9-11
> 7-8
> 6-8
> 
> I have been part of history now . lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Ha ha... You have lot of historical data to share...
While predicting for another Mechanical (Lakzz), was wondering why you have been left in the September batch on immitracker... Have you filled your application in your own beautiful handwriting that the CO doesn't want to let go of it... 

I think next mechanical to get grant will be you ... 
All the Best...


----------



## sagniksar08

Hi everyone,
I have lodge my application on 13th November, so when can i expect my grant.
Date of lodge-13/11/2018
263311

TIA for all your valuable responses


----------



## farhan125

Hi,

Recently saw an update that the processing time for 189 has been reduced to 6-8 months. On an average does it take 6 months in most of the cases or less. We all know that they mention that 75% of the cases within 6 months and 90% of the cases in 8 months.

Can someone provide some explanation for the above two points

Thanks


----------



## nitin2611

Rishabh25 said:


> Today is the day that long awaited dream is fulfilled. Got my grant for registered nurse nec on 23/1/19 lodged on 14/10/18. It has been a long journey started back in Feb 2013 when I first came to Australia and after all the hurdles and roadblocks in life, today is a special day. Thank you for this group a valuable source of support and knowledge about the immigration agendas. I hope everyone get their grant soon.
> Regards
> Rishabh




Congrats Rishab....Your hard work and patience paid off. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ashishk07 said:


> Approximately at what time have people been getting their grants? I'm tired of logging on every 1 hour and checking my status and it's been quite frustrating for me.
> 
> 
> Applied on 20/10/18 (261312) and haven't heard anything. I have a work contract till 2nd March (which is when my current visa expires) unless I get my PR before that date.
> 
> I feel they would extend my date as I'll have bridging visa with same working rights but I don't want to fall under that situation
> 
> 
> Any predictions when I might get it?


I haven't seen a trend in terms of timings, and grants are sent through on weekends too.

Usually I log into my Immiaccount in the morning, and then in the night - strictly keep it to twice daily so I can enjoy the in between  

Hope you are able to negotiate an extension, but assuming you have a decision ready application I would be very surprised if you don't have a grant by March 2019 judging by recent trends.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that is getting updated in my Immi-account is the Global processing timelines and nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11
> 7-8
> 6-8
> 
> I have been part of history now . lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha... You have lot of historical data to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While predicting for another Mechanical (Lakzz), was wondering why you have been left in the September batch on immitracker... Have you filled your application in your own beautiful handwriting that the CO doesn't want to let go of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next mechanical to get grant will be you ...
> All the Best...
Click to expand...

Yeah unfortunately . Just go near my name on tracker and all you can see is greenery all around me ..haha.. Hoping for the best .
Yes its my own handwriting ..lol. but it's dirty .they should clear it soon ..hahaha . Man sucks!! 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

Bandish said:


> Hey JG, you are asking the question again...
> 
> Though the prediction for myself is a bit selfish one ...


Sorry I didnot see this earlier.


----------



## farhan125

Did you received a message or an update that the CO is assigned to your case or normally do they inform the applicants that the CO is assigned or visa can be granted directly without receiving such updates.


----------



## JG

Saadsiddiqi17 said:


> i have submitted EOI 189visa with 70points for Electrical engineer occupation in Jan,219. When should i expect to receive ITA?


2 or 3 months waiting if lucky next month you will get.


----------



## JG

Elu said:


> Visa applied on 26/05/27
> ANZSCO 134213
> CO contacted on 27/07/17 for medical
> Medical on 29/7/17
> After that no co contact
> Tried every option several times calling, complaining, DHA feedback but no fruitful outcome till date.
> Any suggestion? It will be highly appreciated.


Wait is the only answer now for you.


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that is getting updated in my Immi-account is the Global processing timelines and nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11
> 7-8
> 6-8
> 
> I have been part of history now . lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha... You have lot of historical data to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While predicting for another Mechanical (Lakzz), was wondering why you have been left in the September batch on immitracker... Have you filled your application in your own beautiful handwriting that the CO doesn't want to let go of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next mechanical to get grant will be you ...
> All the Best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah unfortunately . Just go near my name on tracker and all you can see is greenery all around me ..haha.. Hoping for the best .
> Yes its my own handwriting ..lol. but it's dirty .they should clear it soon ..hahaha . Man sucks!!
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

So have you filled the form(80) really in your own handwriting ... Is it... If that's the case then I would consider that as my biggest prediction 😄.. Or you are just kidding....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bandish said:


> So have you filled the form(80) really in your own handwriting ... Is it... If that's the case then I would consider that as my biggest prediction 😄.. Or you are just kidding....


See, you were born to do this


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> See, you were born to do this


HaHa... :lol:


----------



## adichauhan

Congratulations!!!





rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> Best Wishes!


----------



## farhan125

Congrants...Did you receive a message that a CO is assigned to your case or it was a direct grant without having any such updates. 

Regards


----------



## Bandish

JG said:


> Sorry I didnot see this earlier.


Hey, chill JG...


----------



## Roshen

Any chance getting invite for Software Engineer code 2613 in Jan 2019 invitation round.

My EOI date is 28th Aug 2018 with 70 points.


Software Engineer code:2613
Age: 25 pts 
Qualification: 15 
Experience:15 
PTE: 10 pts 
partner: 5 pts
Total : 70
updated EOI: 28/08/2018
Many Thanks


----------



## harpreet22

Can someone please let me know if CO can ask for employment proof even if we haven't claimed any points for it?


----------



## adichauhan

Along with the degree certificates, you would have to submit evidence that the Medium of instruction was English. As the University Degrees don't mention the medium of Instruction.

If you have the Transcripts for the two courses, that should do as they would have the mention of Medium of Instruction.

That is what worked in my case.
I submitted the Transcripts along with the BTech and MBA degree for my wife as evidence of functional english.




azuprejo said:


> I was hoping for a Direct Grant today as I saw many people with 11-Oct-2018 dates were getting grants yesterday, mine was 12-Oct-2018 so expected a Grant. Instead I received a CO contact
> 
> For my spouse's application they need additional information.
> Evidence of functional English.
> 
> -I have submitted her Mtech and Btech degree certificates along with mark sheets.
> -But they need additional letter from education provider that the degree was conducted entirely in English.
> 
> Can somebody guide me what exactly I have to do.
> Few clarifications that I need are below.
> -whether I need to submit two documents since she has two degrees? (4 year Btech and 2year Mtech)
> -I have to get the document from her University or the college she studied in?
> -Also, who is authorized to provide such a letter?
> -what should be the content of the letter


----------



## nshntkala4u

Folks,

How to proceed if we have submitted 190 NSW nomination application and then received a 189 invite as well on another EOI, should I just withdraw 190 EOI and proceed with 189 EOI or ask NSW to cancel my application.


----------



## lakzz

Bandish said:


> 26-Feb-2019...
> All the Best...


Hope for Best


----------



## yogjeet1984

rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> Best Wishes!


Congrats Brother!! All the best for the new journey


----------



## Shenali12

Bandish said:


> You too knew it was anytime...
> 
> Congratulations again...
> 
> All the best for your future...




Hey Bandish, I have been silently watching you predicting grants and some coming true too so would request you to predict mine too. Lodgement date :- 19th Oct, Job code :- 263111. Total points :-80. 
Thanks in advance !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Its really hard to analyse the trend and the invitation pattern. I am still trying to come to terms !

I understand each case officer is different and works at own speed.

Do you feel that the cases are really picked up by ANZSCO Codes or by the date of Lodgement? 

Another question is why the case gets pushed again so long in case there is a CO contact even for a minor request?


----------



## nitin2611

harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please let me know if CO can ask for employment proof even if we haven't claimed any points for it?



Hi Harpreet 

I have read about one such case in the forum Where the applicant mentioned that he didn't claim points but CO asked for employment proof or some other details. What exactly was asked don't recall.

I assume you would anyway upload relieving letters of your previous companies.

By the way what's the background of your question. Why you ask this specifically?

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## rmd123

Seeing the tracker updates.. I think normally emails are sent around 12-1 :00 PM Australian time.. might not be true always
even i received the email around 8:00 AM IST 




ashishk07 said:


> Approximately at what time have people been getting their grants? I'm tired of logging on every 1 hour and checking my status and it's been quite frustrating for me.
> 
> 
> Applied on 20/10/18 (261312) and haven't heard anything. I have a work contract till 2nd March (which is when my current visa expires) unless I get my PR before that date.
> 
> I feel they would extend my date as I'll have bridging visa with same working rights but I don't want to fall under that situation
> 
> 
> Any predictions when I might get it?


----------



## yopik

*Granted*

Hello guys,

I am happy to inform you that I and my husband received our grants today :cheer2:

Thank you for everything, you helped me a lot 

But, I have another question, now. The IED is 05.02.2019 which is 12 days later :shocked: and imposible to plan a trip...

I received immi grant notification for both and just after it also received an immi later which says:

"Dear xxx
Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
This information is applicable to:
xxxxx(Date of Birth,F)
xxxxx (Date of Birth,M)
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
*General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.*"


I really couldnt get the point . Is this a waiver or just a notification to not exceed the IED. :help:


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi,

I have received a request for PCC from UK and USA due to an error while filing form 80 and 1221. I have a degree from a University in london and i have mentioned the London address instead of their approved Tuition providers address in U.A.E. The tuition provider has closed since 2010. Similarly for U.S.A. also i have mentioned the main bodies name for my certification instead of self-study and institution's name. Now, CO is asking for PCC from this 2 countries which i have not visited. May i know how to deal with this issue?

Thank You


----------



## rmd123

I think yours will be the in this week or early next week.. Not many applications for your codes are pending before you...All the best



bssanthosh47 said:


> The only thing that is getting updated in my Immi-account is the Global processing timelines and nothing else
> 
> 9-11
> 7-8
> 6-8
> 
> I have been part of history now . lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## yopik

BTW, Bandish your prediction (06.02.2019) was wrong lol! Just joking... thank you for giving hope


----------



## foios

*Direct Grant Baby!*

Got my Direct Grant today!!!! The wait is over...finally!

Good luck to all awaiting the grants! Hope you all receive yours quickly!

261313

Skills Assessment Nov17
EOI 60 pts Dec 17
EOI 70 pts Mar18
EOI 75 pts Sep 18
Invite Oct 18
Lodged - 11/10/18
Grant - 23/01/19


----------



## farhan125

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Its really hard to analyse the trend and the invitation pattern. I am still trying to come to terms !
> 
> I understand each case officer is different and works at own speed.
> 
> Do you feel that the cases are really picked up by ANZSCO Codes or by the date of Lodgement?
> 
> Another question is why the case gets pushed again so long in case there is a CO contact even for a minor request?



Hi, 
The most practical answer to this question can be found in myimmitracker. You can find out your self by averaging the total time taken from application lodged till grant date. You can filter your query based on nationality, ANZSCO code to have a rough idea....


----------



## JG

Bandish said:


> Hey, chill JG...


I think your grant will be in Feb first half.


----------



## Saif

rajeev86 said:


> Finally received my visa grant today under subclass 189... i am so happy today... date of submission is 3rd of September 2018..ANZSCO 233513...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to meet and talk to people who have received the grant or about to receive the grant... so that we can discuss and know more about the further journey...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajeev
> /SNIP/
> 
> Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


Congratulation my friend.


----------



## Bandish

JG said:


> I think your grant will be in Feb first half.


Thanks so much...  It means a lot from the first predictor...


----------



## jaggsb

yopik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I and my husband received our grants today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you for everything, you helped me a lot
> 
> But, I have another question, now. The IED is 05.02.2019 which is 12 days later :shocked: and imposible to plan a trip...
> 
> I received immi grant notification for both and just after it also received an immi later which says:
> 
> "Dear xxx
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
> This information is applicable to:
> xxxxx(Date of Birth,F)
> xxxxx (Date of Birth,M)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> *General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition.*"
> 
> 
> I really couldnt get the point . Is this a waiver or just a notification to not exceed the IED. :help:


Congratulations on getting a Direct grant. All the best for your migration.


----------



## Bandish

yopik said:


> BTW, Bandish your prediction (06.02.2019) was wrong lol! Just joking... thank you for giving hope


Ha ha ha ha... Your positive vibes expedited my numbers ... 

All the very best... So happy for you...


----------



## Saif

mrk_aussie said:


> I lodged my Visa on Nov 5. We are expecting our kid in the first week of June. If we get the visa granted before the kid is born, what are the options to have the kid added to the application? TIA
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The kid will automatically get one of the parent's visa...


----------



## Bandish

foios said:


> Got my Direct Grant today!!!! The wait is over...finally!
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting the grants! Hope you all receive yours quickly!
> 
> 261313
> 
> Skills Assessment Nov17
> EOI 60 pts Dec 17
> EOI 70 pts Mar18
> EOI 75 pts Sep 18
> Invite Oct 18
> Lodged - 11/10/18
> Grant - 23/01/19


Congratulations...


----------



## krsnasv88

I got a CO contact yesterday to provide evidence for my spouse functional english.
I immediately submitted the docs, any predictions on how long I need to wait?

Skill code: 261311
Lodge date: 10-Oct
Co contact: 22-Jan
Grant: ???


----------



## Saif

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The breakneck finalisations of decision ready applications recently must be bringing down the average processing time, awesome news - second month in a row the numbers have gone down.


Can we say there is a change in their take about immigrations policies and immigrants, Peter Duton wont be happy...


----------



## jaggsb

foios said:


> Got my Direct Grant today!!!! The wait is over...finally!
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting the grants! Hope you all receive yours quickly!
> 
> 261313
> 
> Skills Assessment Nov17
> EOI 60 pts Dec 17
> EOI 70 pts Mar18
> EOI 75 pts Sep 18
> Invite Oct 18
> Lodged - 11/10/18
> Grant - 23/01/19


Congrats.. All the best


----------



## bssanthosh47

yopik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I and my husband received our grants today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you for everything, you helped me a lot
> 
> But, I have another question, now. The IED is 05.02.2019 which is 12 days later :shocked: and imposible to plan a trip...
> 
> I received immi grant notification for both and just after it also received an immi later which says:
> 
> "Dear xxx
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
> This information is applicable to:
> xxxxx(Date of Birth,F)
> xxxxx (Date of Birth,M)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> *General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition.*"
> 
> 
> I really couldnt get the point . Is this a waiver or just a notification to not exceed the IED. :help:


Yes your IED is waived off . They first mentioned the IED conditions and the final lines reads they are OK with u deviating the above conditions . This is what i could interpret from the above letter .

Better to call DHA and get it confirmed .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Visa applied on 26/05/27
> ANZSCO 134213
> CO contacted on 27/07/17 for medical
> Medical on 29/7/17
> After that no co contact
> Tried every option several times calling, complaining, DHA feedback but no fruitful outcome till date.
> Any suggestion? It will be highly appreciated.


Elu, I strongly recommend you try taking services of a MARA agent now, they have communication channels that we dont have access too, that's your best bet imo...all the best.


----------



## Saif

itssujan said:


> Got my PR grant few minutes back...applied on 29 August 2018 and got CO contact on 27 November..
> 
> This group has been helpful.. Thanks so much
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congrats, you are probably a few last ones to have received an invite on 60 pts, lucky man!


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> So have you filled the form(80) really in your own handwriting ... Is it... If that's the case then I would consider that as my biggest prediction 😄.. Or you are just kidding....


haha no buddy . filled it electronically . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nitin2611

yopik said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I and my husband received our grants today :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for everything, you helped me a lot
> 
> 
> 
> But, I have another question, now. The IED is 05.02.2019 which is 12 days later :shocked: and imposible to plan a trip...
> 
> 
> 
> I received immi grant notification for both and just after it also received an immi later which says:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dear xxx
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> 
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
> 
> This information is applicable to:
> 
> xxxxx(Date of Birth,F)
> 
> xxxxx (Date of Birth,M)
> 
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> 
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> 
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> 
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> 
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> 
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> 
> entry date.
> 
> *General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> 
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> 
> so would be the breach of this condition.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really couldnt get the point . Is this a waiver or just a notification to not exceed the IED. :help:




Many congratulations. I guess someone who has got a grant can confirm if your email is standard template or specific to you for exception.

Best thing of course is you Call DHA and get it confirmed the Interpretation for this. A written mail if they confirm your understanding is always preferable.


----------



## jaggsb

Hi JG & Bandish, 

Since you guys are good at predicting (DG Astrologers) the grant date. Could you guys predict for me as well?

No hard feelings guys. So provide your prediction


----------



## nitin2611

foios said:


> Got my Direct Grant today!!!! The wait is over...finally!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting the grants! Hope you all receive yours quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Skills Assessment Nov17
> 
> EOI 60 pts Dec 17
> 
> EOI 70 pts Mar18
> 
> EOI 75 pts Sep 18
> 
> Invite Oct 18
> 
> Lodged - 11/10/18
> 
> Grant - 23/01/19




Many congratulations foios.


----------



## JG

nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations. I guess someone who has got a grant can confirm if your email is standard template or specific to you for exception.
> 
> Best thing of course is you Call DHA and get it confirmed the Interpretation for this. A written mail if they confirm your understanding is always preferable.


This is IED waiver I believe the good option is call and ask DHA. But somewhere in the forum I have seen this same to lot of people with immediate IED. So it is ok to enter after IED for you with this letter.


----------



## Saif

rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> Best Wishes!


Good news! Happy for you mate.


----------



## turiguiliano

foios said:


> Got my Direct Grant today!!!! The wait is over...finally!
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting the grants! Hope you all receive yours quickly!
> 
> 261313
> 
> Skills Assessment Nov17
> EOI 60 pts Dec 17
> EOI 70 pts Mar18
> EOI 75 pts Sep 18
> Invite Oct 18
> Lodged - 11/10/18
> Grant - 23/01/19


Congrats!.


----------



## JG

jaggsb said:


> Hi JG & Bandish,
> 
> Since you guys are good at predicting (DG Astrologers) the grant date. Could you guys predict for me as well?
> 
> No hard feelings guys. So provide your prediction


March second half is what I believe.


----------



## Saif

azuprejo said:


> I was hoping for a Direct Grant today as I saw many people with 11-Oct-2018 dates were getting grants yesterday, mine was 12-Oct-2018 so expected a Grant. Instead I received a CO contact
> 
> For my spouse's application they need additional information.
> Evidence of functional English.
> 
> -I have submitted her Mtech and Btech degree certificates along with mark sheets.
> -But they need additional letter from education provider that the degree was conducted entirely in English.
> 
> Can somebody guide me what exactly I have to do.
> Few clarifications that I need are below.
> -whether I need to submit two documents since she has two degrees? (4 year Btech and 2year Mtech)
> -I have to get the document from her University or the college she studied in?
> -Also, who is authorized to provide such a letter?
> -what should be the content of the letter


You should have done that right away man as it is clearly listed on the DHA website, feeling sorry for you but that happens, never mind...
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

You can ask the college to issue that letter for either of her two degrees since both of them is for 2 years or more. They can write that your wife was bonafide student of college, completed her degree of XXXX, and that the medium of instruction throughout her course was English.
Usually colleges have their own format for this and they are well aware. Dont worry submit this and your grant will be there sooner than you'd expect. All the best.


----------



## yopik

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes your IED is waived off . They first mentioned the IED conditions and the final lines reads they are OK with u deviating the above conditions . This is what i could interpret from the above letter .
> 
> Better to call DHA and get it confirmed .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh





nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations. I guess someone who has got a grant can confirm if your email is standard template or specific to you for exception.
> 
> Best thing of course is you Call DHA and get it confirmed the Interpretation for this. A written mail if they confirm your understanding is always preferable.





JG said:


> This is IED waiver I believe the good option is call and ask DHA. But somewhere in the forum I have seen this same to lot of people with immediate IED. So it is ok to enter after IED for you with this letter.


Thank you guys! You are right, I will ask the question in also "after grant" threads but better to ask to the department


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> The only thing that is getting updated in my Immi-account is the Global processing timelines and nothing else
> 
> 9-11
> 7-8
> 6-8
> 
> I have been part of history now . lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Some people are destined to help others more so they are delayed just so that they remain on this forum a little longer, after the grant people just move away, promise that you'll still be online everyday for a few more weeks/months post grant and you will see your grant coming this week (not trying to take up Bandish's position, he's the official astrologer)


----------



## thulili

Hi guys!

I have been finishing my application to submit my visa. 

“Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?” => I listed 3 members of my family who will not go to Australia with me. So in the “Attach documents” part, there are rooms for attaching docs of the 3 above-mentioned persons. Is there anyting wrong? Is it necessary to talk about them in my application? 

Thank you!


----------



## gauraveca

Yes, you could get a CO contact. I just saw one case. "CO Contact: Request for evidence of employment - For the period of employment for which points were NOT claimed."

So be proactive and submit documentation.



harpreet22 said:


> Can someone please let me know if CO can ask for employment proof even if we haven't claimed any points for it?


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Congratulations...


Congratulations foios !


----------



## sbahuguna

Just got a Direct Grant!!!
Details in signature 
Yeyyy, Im soooo excited!!
Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum. 
All the best to those awaiting..your grants are on the way :amen:


----------



## srini.e

sbahuguna said:


> Just got a Direct Grant!!!
> 
> Details in signature
> 
> Yeyyy, Im soooo excited!!
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum.
> 
> All the best to those awaiting..your grants are on the way :amen:




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sbahuguna said:


> Just got a Direct Grant!!!
> Details in signature
> Yeyyy, Im soooo excited!!
> Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum.
> All the best to those awaiting..your grants are on the way :amen:


This is epic quick, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Some people are destined to help others more so they are delayed just so that they remain on this forum a little longer, after the grant people just move away, promise that you'll still be online everyday for a few more weeks/months post grant and you will see your grant coming this week (not trying to take up Bandish's position, he's the official astrologer)


haha ..promise man ! it feels good to share the lil things i know which can help others . Even if u had not got this topic i would have been here sharing the things i know  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Divkasi

foios said:


> Got my Direct Grant today!!!! The wait is over...finally!
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting the grants! Hope you all receive yours quickly!
> 
> 261313
> 
> Skills Assessment Nov17
> EOI 60 pts Dec 17
> EOI 70 pts Mar18
> EOI 75 pts Sep 18
> Invite Oct 18
> Lodged - 11/10/18
> Grant - 23/01/19


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## jaggsb

sbahuguna said:


> Just got a Direct Grant!!!
> Details in signature
> Yeyyy, Im soooo excited!!
> Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum.
> All the best to those awaiting..your grants are on the way :amen:


Congrats . All the best on your migration towards Aus.


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Not much grant given to 262112 - ICT Security Specialist it seems hmm


----------



## jaggsb

JG said:


> March second half is what I believe.


Thanks JG for your prediction. Hope it happens.


----------



## rmd123

Thanks.... no updates in between.. it was changed directly from received to finalized.




farhan125 said:


> Congrants...Did you receive a message that a CO is assigned to your case or it was a direct grant without having any such updates.
> 
> Regards


----------



## itspuneetv

Any prediction for me? Details in signature. I never thought I would wish for grant that badly because I see one position vacant now and I need PR for that ray:


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Some people are destined to help others more so they are delayed just so that they remain on this forum a little longer, after the grant people just move away, promise that you'll still be online everyday for a few more weeks/months post grant and you will see your grant coming this week (not trying to take up Bandish's position, he's the official astrologer)


Very true.. bssanthosh provides a very clear answer to queries... Just like his mechanical drawings I believe... (Don't know much about mechanical though)...

Just one correction Saif... Its a _She_ :cool2: not He (not trying to take up Bandish's position, he's the official astrologer)


----------



## Bandish

sbahuguna said:


> Just got a Direct Grant!!!
> Details in signature
> Yeyyy, Im soooo excited!!
> Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum.
> All the best to those awaiting..your grants are on the way :amen:


Congratulations...


----------



## ShreyGotri

Hello Guys! 
I have been a silent reader all this while and have observed a trend that applications from software engineering have recently got more active ( CO contact/ queries/ Visa grant). So is there a particular pattern in which the CO picks a file?
I was actively following immi tracker for some days and have not seen a single movement as far as electrical engineering (Anz 233311) is concerned.
Or is it that there are less number of ppl applying from this feild and hence i cannot spot more active ppl.?


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Very true.. bssanthosh provides a very clear answer to queries... Just like his mechanical drawings I believe... (Don't know much about mechanical though)...
> 
> Just one correction Saif... Its a _She_ :cool2: not He (not trying to take up Bandish's position, he's the official astrologer)


wait what 

SHE IT IS!! is it ?

Riddle me not !! lady luck is working for many here :amen::amen:

cheers
santhosh


----------



## nitin2611

sbahuguna said:


> Just got a Direct Grant!!!
> Details in signature
> Yeyyy, Im soooo excited!!
> Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum.
> All the best to those awaiting..your grants are on the way :amen:


Many congratulations.....


----------



## Bandish

Shenali12 said:


> Hey Bandish, I have been silently watching you predicting grants and some coming true too so would request you to predict mine too. Lodgement date :- 19th Oct, Job code :- 263111. Total points :-80.
> Thanks in advance !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


11-Feb-2019...
All the Best!!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sbahuguna said:


> Just got a Direct Grant!!!
> 
> Details in signature
> 
> Yeyyy, Im soooo excited!!
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people on this forum.
> 
> All the best to those awaiting..your grants are on the way :amen:


Congrats. Can you please share your timelines, as I'm not able to see your signature. Thanks 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> wait what
> 
> SHE IT IS!! is it ?
> 
> Riddle me not !! lady luck is working for many here :amen::amen:
> 
> cheers
> santhosh


Ha ha ha ha... She it is ...  :yo:


----------



## rmd123

Thanks! 



saifsd said:


> Good news! Happy for you mate.


----------



## bssanthosh47

gauraveca said:


> Yes, you could get a CO contact. I just saw one case. "CO Contact: Request for evidence of employment - For the period of employment for which points were NOT claimed."
> 
> So be proactive and submit documentation.


I have seen this case too . The query was here too by the same person . dont remember the post name .

If you are on tracker below is the link harpreet . 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-57165

Contact him there and see what he has provided as a reply if you are really interested becasue his grant was quick after the CO contact . It must have been a mistake from the CO becasue i dont see any logic in them asking for the documents for which u r not claiming points for .

But again their system their rules.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Hi JG & Bandish,
> 
> Since you guys are good at predicting (DG Astrologers) the grant date. Could you guys predict for me as well?
> 
> No hard feelings guys. So provide your prediction


25-Feb-2019... Best case.. As processing by DHA is faster now...
Not to override JGs prediction or anything... Just what I felt...
All the Best !!


----------



## mrk_aussie

saifsd said:


> The kid will automatically get one of the parent's visa...


Sorry, I should have been much clearer. We are in the US now and plan to have the baby delivered here. Moreover, we do not want to travel to Oz and get settled at this point. We plan to complete the validation trip after the kid is born, assuming we get our IED in September which was our pcc and medicals date

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

itspuneetv said:


> Any prediction for me? Details in signature. I never thought I would wish for grant that badly because I see one position vacant now and I need PR for that ray:


Earliest seems to be 12-March-2019...
All the Best !!


----------



## vikrshar

Thanks a lot Santosh for your valuable feedback. 



bssanthosh47 said:


> You need to get the Birth certificate and Passport for the baby .
> 
> You can file a Change in circumstance under update us tab in Immi Account and when CO is allocated he will add the child into your application and activate the sction to upload the docs for the child and generat the HAP id for your wife and the child . This is how the process flows . You can easily expect a time frame of 6 months once your file the update to Grant . Might increase or decrease .
> 
> Till then enjoy and cherish every moment
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## falcon22

What are the common and important documents need to be uploaded for getting a direct Grant. I know direct Grant is also based on luck but I want to be sure that I have all the required documents.

I have worked for starting some months in Pakistan and rest in KSA. Following are the documents which I am intending to upload.

Age proof: Birth certificate, National ID, Secondary school Marks sheet, All 5 old passports

Education: Degree, transcript, provisional certificate (provided before the degree)

Employee 1 Pakistan (Not claiming pts as per ACS): Experience letter with RnR, payslips

Employee 2 KSA (Not claiming pts as per ACS): Experience letter with RnR, payslips

Employee 3 KSA (Claiming pts after ACS meet date): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, upraisal letters, employee id, medical insurance card of 2 years (lost cards of rest of 1st and last year), salary deposit statement ( starting after 1.5 years of joining), Exit only visa, offer letter (copied, lost the original one), First flight ticket and hotel accommodation letter (in Arabic), local id (name has spelling mistake with missing middle name) will use an affidavit to support it.

Employee 4 KSA (Claiming pts): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, offer letter (copied), joining letter, on boarding documents from 3rd organization where deployed, employee id, salary deposit (except 1st month), KSA work visa, local id.

Employee 5 KSA Present (Claiming pts): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, salary deposit, employee id, upraisal emails, business card, local id

PTE score

PCC: Pakistan and KSA

Form 80 & 1221

Medical

Appreciate the support of everyone.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## azuprejo

adichauhan said:


> Along with the degree certificates, you would have to submit evidence that the Medium of instruction was English. As the University Degrees don't mention the medium of Instruction.
> 
> If you have the Transcripts for the two courses, that should do as they would have the mention of Medium of Instruction.
> 
> That is what worked in my case.
> I submitted the Transcripts along with the BTech and MBA degree for my wife as evidence of functional english.


I have submitted transcript for both the courses along with degree certificates.
but still they are asking for a letter from university.


----------



## Raj2030

falcon22 said:


> What are the common and important documents need to be uploaded for getting a direct Grant. I know direct Grant is also based on luck but I want to be sure that I have all the required documents.
> 
> I have worked for starting some months in Pakistan and rest in KSA. Following are the documents which I am intending to upload.
> 
> Age proof: Birth certificate, National ID, Secondary school Marks sheet, All 5 old passports
> 
> Education: Degree, transcript, provisional certificate (provided before the degree)
> 
> Employee 1 Pakistan (Not claiming pts as per ACS): Experience letter with RnR, payslips
> 
> Employee 2 KSA (Not claiming pts as per ACS): Experience letter with RnR, payslips
> 
> Employee 3 KSA (Claiming pts after ACS meet date): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, upraisal letters, employee id, medical insurance card of 2 years (lost cards of rest of 1st and last year), salary deposit statement ( starting after 1.5 years of joining), Exit only visa, offer letter (copied, lost the original one), First flight ticket and hotel accommodation letter (in Arabic), local id (name has spelling mistake with missing middle name) will use an affidavit to support it.
> 
> Employee 4 KSA (Claiming pts): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, offer letter (copied), joining letter, on boarding documents from 3rd organization where deployed, employee id, salary deposit (except 1st month), KSA work visa, local id.
> 
> Employee 5 KSA Present (Claiming pts): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, salary deposit, employee id, upraisal emails, business card, local id
> 
> PTE score
> 
> PCC: Pakistan and KSA
> 
> Form 80 & 1221
> 
> Medical
> 
> Appreciate the support of everyone.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Bank statement is added value

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> 25-Feb-2019... Best case.. As processing by DHA is faster now...
> Not to override JGs prediction or anything... Just what I felt...
> All the Best !!


Thanks for your prediction  ..


----------



## TinaLe-2112

With God’s blessing, waiting time has been over. We god direct grant today, lodged on 11/10/18. The interesting thing is that our international PCC already expired on 18/1/19. Wish you all have grant soon


----------



## Shenali12

Bandish said:


> 11-Feb-2019...
> 
> All the Best!!




Thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22

Raj2030 said:


> Bank statement is added value
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


I mean Salary deposit in bank with bank statements for employment 3(partial) , 4, 5. 1st two were with cash.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

TinaLe-2112 said:


> With God’s blessing, waiting time has been over. We god direct grant today, lodged on 11/10/18. The interesting thing is that our international PCC already expired on 18/1/19. Wish you all have grant soon


Congratulations...


----------



## azuprejo

saifsd said:


> You should have done that right away man as it is clearly listed on the DHA website, feeling sorry for you but that happens, never mind...
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> You can ask the college to issue that letter for either of her two degrees since both of them is for 2 years or more. They can write that your wife was bonafide student of college, completed her degree of XXXX, and that the medium of instruction throughout her course was English.
> Usually colleges have their own format for this and they are well aware. Dont worry submit this and your grant will be there sooner than you'd expect. All the best.


Thanks mate for the reply.
Yes, I see that now and clearly understand.
Feels like i didnt give much importance for partner documents.
And screwed myself.
Hoping to get the docs as soon as possible.


----------



## SandeepAP

Hi guys,

My details are below, any guess when I can get my grant?
@Bandish, could please predict my grant date?

SC-189 - 75Points 
ANZSCO Code :- 261313
ACS :- 21/06/2017 (L-84,R-90,S-90,W-87)
Invite :- 11/09/2018
Visa Lodged :- 10/10/2018 
Grant :- Awaited.


----------



## nshntkala4u

Hi All,
How to proceed if we have submitted 190 NSW nomination application and then received a 189 invite as well on another EOI, should I just withdraw 190 EOI and proceed with 189 EOI or ask NSW to cancel my application.


----------



## NB

nshntkala4u said:


> Hi All,
> How to proceed if we have submitted 190 NSW nomination application and then received a 189 invite as well on another EOI, should I just withdraw 190 EOI and proceed with 189 EOI or ask NSW to cancel my application.


You should withdraw the 190 and also inform nsw that you will no longer be accepting their sponsorship and they should not process your application any further 
This is What courtesy demands

Cheers


----------



## itspuneetv

Bandish said:


> 25-Feb-2019... Best case.. As processing by DHA is faster now...
> Not to override JGs prediction or anything... Just what I felt...
> All the Best !!


Any prediction for me?


----------



## azuprejo

krsnasv88 said:


> I got a CO contact yesterday to provide evidence for my spouse functional english.
> I immediately submitted the docs, any predictions on how long I need to wait?
> 
> Skill code: 261311
> Lodge date: 10-Oct
> Co contact: 22-Jan
> Grant: ???


Similar case for me what docs you submitted? is it a university letter stating the medium of Course. or an English test


----------



## nitin2611

falcon22 said:


> What are the common and important documents need to be uploaded for getting a direct Grant. I know direct Grant is also based on luck but I want to be sure that I have all the required documents.
> 
> I have worked for starting some months in Pakistan and rest in KSA. Following are the documents which I am intending to upload.
> 
> Age proof: Birth certificate, National ID, Secondary school Marks sheet, All 5 old passports
> 
> Education: Degree, transcript, provisional certificate (provided before the degree)
> 
> Employee 1 Pakistan (Not claiming pts as per ACS): Experience letter with RnR, payslips
> 
> Employee 2 KSA (Not claiming pts as per ACS): Experience letter with RnR, payslips
> 
> Employee 3 KSA (Claiming pts after ACS meet date): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, upraisal letters, employee id, medical insurance card of 2 years (lost cards of rest of 1st and last year), salary deposit statement ( starting after 1.5 years of joining), Exit only visa, offer letter (copied, lost the original one), First flight ticket and hotel accommodation letter (in Arabic), local id (name has spelling mistake with missing middle name) will use an affidavit to support it.
> 
> Employee 4 KSA (Claiming pts): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, offer letter (copied), joining letter, on boarding documents from 3rd organization where deployed, employee id, salary deposit (except 1st month), KSA work visa, local id.
> 
> Employee 5 KSA Present (Claiming pts): Experience letter with RnR, payslips, salary deposit, employee id, upraisal emails, business card, local id
> 
> PTE score
> 
> PCC: Pakistan and KSA
> 
> Form 80 & 1221
> 
> Medical
> 
> Appreciate the support of everyone.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hi Falcon,

I found this while applying for my visa.

Under the health link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-requirements/health/threats-to-public-health

In the Polio section it is mentioned '_You must provide a polio vaccination certificate if you are travelling from one of the countries listed under the Endemic or Outbreak categories on the Global Polio Eradication Initiative_'

I understand from your signature that you are from Pakistan. In the above link i see that Pakistan is a listed country. Please check if this is applicable for you ( I don't understand the definition of 'travelling from one of the countries'). I had seen some post where CO had asked this. If it is applicable for you then you may want to provide this certificate to avoid CO contact. 

Else you may ignore. Just wanted to share what i understood.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Vab18

Anyone else having issues with immi account? Tried log in and it’s letting me get to the page that tells you your last log in then keeps saying error close browser and try again??


----------



## nitin2611

TinaLe-2112 said:


> With God’s blessing, waiting time has been over. We god direct grant today, lodged on 11/10/18. The interesting thing is that our international PCC already expired on 18/1/19. Wish you all have grant soon


Many congratulations.

Could you also share your timeline details?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## sumitgupta225

rmd123 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Today is the day.. Jan 23 2019!! ! Yes We got the grant.(myself, wife and daugther)
> Our journey started last year in Feb 2018, debated on IELTS or PTE, finally I gave PTE and my wife IELTS.
> We didnot have enough exam slots for PTE, only available date was 01 May 2018 and then next slot was in Sep 2018!!! so, we had to crack it in 1st attempt, and yes we did it!! Thanks to many PTE forums which really helped us to prepare.
> After this we collated all documents required for ACS, and submitted on 9th June 2018, and we got positive result on 24th Aug 2018.
> We were invited on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged the application 11th Oct 2018, after we had all the documents in place including PCC.
> I was having this date in my mind based on tracker updates,was happy to see the grant!!!! (my prediction was right ..lol)
> I know this wait is very hard, painful... I hear you all who are waiting for their grants... hang in there!! everyone has their day!! All the very Best to all who are waiting for the grant.
> This forum has helped me with my questions and doubts,Thanks to you all.
> Best Wishes!


Congratulations rmd123 bro and all the best for time ahead! I have sent a personal message too if you can have a look


----------



## nitin2611

Vab18 said:


> Anyone else having issues with immi account? Tried log in and it’s letting me get to the page that tells you your last log in then keeps saying error close browser and try again??


I faced this couple of times today (it was slow at times and at times such errors). it worked later. It should be just a temporary issue.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## sc.mnit

Bandish said:


> Hey sc.mnit, I actually don't have any idea of 190 timelines for grants.
> Before anything else, I saw in your signature that you are waiting for CO contact for providing Hong Kong PCC. If I remember correctly, I had sometime back read in this forum (actually the 2018 visa lodge/grant gang) that people had some way of getting the PCC without showing 'CO request' asking for PCC. You could search that forum and get the PCC upfront following the same method. Probably they has shown the 189 invitation letter.
> 
> 29-March-2019 - Just a guess grant date for you.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Bandish  , Appreciate your prediction and insights.
This may not work in HK as I have clarified with AHC in HK as well as HK police , so only thing can do is wait for a CO contact


----------



## Divkasi

TinaLe-2112 said:


> With God’s blessing, waiting time has been over. We god direct grant today, lodged on 11/10/18. The interesting thing is that our international PCC already expired on 18/1/19. Wish you all have grant soon


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## rmd123

sumitgupta225 said:


> Congratulations rmd123 bro and all the best for time ahead! I have sent a personal message too if you can have a look


Thanks mate! I have replied to your message.. All the best to you!.. yours will be anytime soon


----------



## accountant0618

Will quitting my job affect my grant?

I will be quitting effective mid March. I don't plan to work yet for at least a month or two as I will be travelling in April-May.


----------



## rajeev86

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats Rajeev. Good luck with your move to Oz.


still a long way bro... hav to find work before i move... 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Congrats


----------



## accountant0618

accountant0618 said:


> Will quitting my job affect my grant?
> 
> I will be quitting effective mid March. I don't plan to work yet for at least a month or two as I will be travelling in April-May.


Ok Someone has answered this in the 2018 thread. I feel better now.


----------



## Bandish

itspuneetv said:


> Any prediction for me? Details in signature. I never thought I would wish for grant that badly because I see one position vacant now and I need PR for that ray:





Bandish said:


> Earliest seems to be 12-March-2019...
> All the Best !!





itspuneetv said:


> Any prediction for me?


Already provided a prediction for you .. 12-March-2019...
All the Best..


----------



## Bandish

SandeepAP said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My details are below, any guess when I can get my grant?
> @Bandish, could please predict my grant date?
> 
> SC-189 - 75Points
> ANZSCO Code :- 261313
> ACS :- 21/06/2017 (L-84,R-90,S-90,W-87)
> Invite :- 11/09/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 10/10/2018
> Grant :- Awaited.


I think tomorrow... 
All the Best ...


----------



## SandeepAP

Bandish said:


> I think tomorrow...
> All the Best ...


Thanks Bandish :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Very true.. bssanthosh provides a very clear answer to queries... Just like his mechanical drawings I believe... (Don't know much about mechanical though)...
> 
> Just one correction Saif... Its a _She_ :cool2: not He (not trying to take up Bandish's position, he's the official astrologer)


Oops
These display names convey nothing :mad2: doesn't really matter though, you are our lady Nostradamus!


----------



## Vab18

nitin2611 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with immi account? Tried log in and it’s letting me get to the page that tells you your last log in then keeps saying error close browser and try again??
> 
> 
> 
> I faced this couple of times today (it was slow at times and at times such errors). it worked later. It should be just a temporary issue.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin
Click to expand...

Arghhh still not letting me view application! Hopefully it’s because they are in the process of granting it!! Doubt it but wishful thinking! 🤞


----------



## tejaswireddy99

hi 

got CO contact to provide more documents 
for employment which i had claim ( had already provided bank statements , tax documents , reference letter )
for spouse relationship as we married in march 2018 ( had already provided marriage certificate , photos , joint bank account , trips we had done out of country ) still he is asking more documents . 

can any one help me out 

thanks


----------



## Bandish

Vab18 said:


> Arghhh still not letting me view application! Hopefully it’s because they are in the process of granting it!! Doubt it but wishful thinking! 🤞


And takes you a long way...
All the Best...
Wish you get grant soon...


----------



## Bandish

tejaswireddy99 said:


> hi
> 
> got CO contact to provide more documents
> for employment which i had claim ( had already provided bank statements , tax documents , reference letter )
> for spouse relationship as we married in march 2018 ( had already provided marriage certificate , photos , joint bank account , trips we had done out of country ) still he is asking more documents .
> 
> can any one help me out
> 
> thanks


What about PF statement? 
What exactly is the CO asking? Any specific document...


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> Anyone else having issues with immi account? Tried log in and it’s letting me get to the page that tells you your last log in then keeps saying error close browser and try again??


yupe . i too had/have the same error .


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## tejaswireddy99

Bandish said:


> What about PF statement?
> What exactly is the CO asking? Any specific document...





Further evidence of Australian employment - payslips, tax PAYG payment summaries and bank statements showing salary payments 


Evidence of your relationship with your spouse covering the entire 12 month period prior to the Visa Application Date of 13 October 2018


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Oops
> These display names convey nothing :mad2: doesn't really matter though, you are our lady Nostradamus!


Ha ha "Lady Nostradamus"... As a kid I used to be fascinated by him...
Such an honour...


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> yupe . i too had/have the same error .
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


 I thought the CO is kneading my application for a Grant. Shouldn't have happened with you all :rant::faint:


----------



## Roshen

saifsd said:


> I thought the CO is kneading my application for a Grant. Shouldn't have happened with you all :rant::faint:


Any chance getting invite for Software Engineer code 2613 in Jan 2019 invitation round.

My EOI date is 28th Aug 2018 with 70 points.


Software Engineer code:2613
Age: 25 pts 
Qualification: 15 
Experience:15 
PTE: 10 pts 
partner: 5 pts
Total : 70
updated EOI: 28/08/2018
Many Thanks


----------



## Saif

Roshen said:


> Any chance getting invite for Software Engineer code 2613 in Jan 2019 invitation round.
> 
> My EOI date is 28th Aug 2018 with 70 points.
> 
> 
> Software Engineer code:2613
> Age: 25 pts
> Qualification: 15
> Experience:15
> PTE: 10 pts
> partner: 5 pts
> Total : 70
> updated EOI: 28/08/2018
> Many Thanks


Quite possible in Feb but if you increase PTE by another 10 points, next month is a surety...


----------



## thulili

Hi guys!

I have been finishing my application to submit my visa. 

“Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?” => I listed 3 members of my family who will not go to Australia with me. So in the “Attach documents” part, there are room for attaching docs of the 3 above-mentioned persons. Is there anyting wrong? Is it necessary to talk about them in my application? 

Pls help me clarify that,

Thank you!


----------



## davidng

tejaswireddy99 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> got CO contact to provide more documents
> 
> for employment which i had claim ( had already provided bank statements , tax documents , reference letter )
> 
> for spouse relationship as we married in march 2018 ( had already provided marriage certificate , photos , joint bank account , trips we had done out of country ) still he is asking more documents .
> 
> 
> 
> can any one help me out
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Omg, it seems as I am on the boat even though I have not been contacted yet. The only one item is different with your list

#1 superannuation log book
#2 we have one kid

What documents that they are asking for more?

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have been finishing my application to submit my visa.
> 
> “Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?” => I listed 3 members of my family who will not go to Australia with me. So in the “Attach documents” part, there are room for attaching docs of the 3 above-mentioned persons. Is there anyting wrong? Is it necessary to talk about them in my application?
> 
> Pls help me clarify that,
> 
> Thank you!


Members in your family unit include only : You ,your wife and children and no one else .

Remove other members before submitting the application . They are not part of your family unit . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## balaaspire17

tejaswireddy99 said:


> Further evidence of Australian employment - payslips, tax PAYG payment summaries and bank statements showing salary payments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of your relationship with your spouse covering the entire 12 month period prior to the Visa Application Date of 13 October 2018




1. Are you onshore?

2. What are the documents you submitted for your employment and spouse relationship initially?

3. Have they requested for any specific documents?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carnish

Hi guys, a quick query .. my partner has done Diploma and Advanced Diploma in Leadership and Management combining over 92 weeks .. she is now going to apply her EOI for 189 Visa in Registered Nurse profession. 

Just wanted to know if she can use her studies to get 5 points for the Australian Study Requirements??

Any leads or experience helps .. we have got mixed signals from 2 different migration agents so really confused. TIA

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

23 grants reported on myimmitracker till now for Jan 23 for 189 and 3 CO contact today and 1 for 190 that is huge.


----------



## Usha Balla

JG said:


> 23 grants reported on myimmitracker till now for Jan 23 for 189 and 3 CO contact today and 1 for 190 that is huge.


I see only 20 grants under 189...


----------



## vikrshar

Hi Santosh,

Just want to quickly check with you on the same. I already lodged my application (13th November) and added my parents details, as they specifically asking to summarize the details of members not moving along with you. I've added Form 80 for my parents as well. 

Can you please help me, how can I remove them from my application then..




bssanthosh47 said:


> Members in your family unit include only : You ,your wife and children and no one else .
> 
> Remove other members before submitting the application . They are not part of your family unit .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## kgaurav37

Dear Members,

Please explain the estimated start time in Immi account will be from the date of submission or date of modification?


----------



## Saif

kgaurav37 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Please explain the estimated start time in Immi account will be from the date of submission or date of modification?


Date of submission/lodge.


----------



## kgaurav37

saifsd said:


> Date of submission/lodge.


Thank you


----------



## JG

Usha Balla said:


> I see only 20 grants under 189...


Is n't 20 a good number ??? sorry for 3 extra.


----------



## Saif

vikrshar said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Just want to quickly check with you on the same. I already lodged my application (13th November) and added my parents details, as they specifically asking to summarize the details of members not moving along with you. I've added Form 80 for my parents as well.
> 
> Can you please help me, how can I remove them from my application then..


Login to your immi account, update details, Notification of incorrect answer.


----------



## bssanthosh47

vikrshar said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Just want to quickly check with you on the same. I already lodged my application (13th November) and added my parents details, as they specifically asking to summarize the details of members not moving along with you. I've added Form 80 for my parents as well.
> 
> Can you please help me, how can I remove them from my application then..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Members in your family unit include only : You ,your wife and children and no one else .
> 
> Remove other members before submitting the application . They are not part of your family unit .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

You need to read the DHA guidelines or click the question mark on each question for explanations. 

You need to mention about parents only in your form 80 and update as non migrating .you should not add their names in the visa application else all unnecessary doc sections medical requirements will pop up in immiaccount .

Done is done .
File notifications of wrong answer under update us tab in immi- account . And update your family unit details and mention those who r not migrating with you and mention u added them in your application by mistake and ask for them to be removed from your application.
Update the info and forget about it . Sit back and relax .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Usha Balla

JG said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see only 20 grants under 189...
> 
> 
> 
> Is n't 20 a good number ??? sorry for 3 extra.
Click to expand...

It is a really good number. 
I was checking to see if I had filtered wrongly.


----------



## chopradeepti

Posting again...
need advice from experts here 

261313 Software engineer (80 points)
Offshore candidate (Family of 4: me, my husband, 2 kids)
ITA: 11th Sep-2018
Application Lodged: 24th Sep-2018
PCC: 21th Sep-2018

1st CO contact for medicals: 20th Dec-2018
Medicals done: 9th Jan-2019

The status of the Application is still Further Assessment. How long would it take for the CO to give the grant now?

Can someone please give an idea. I am checking everyday few times hoping for good news


----------



## Saif

chopradeepti said:


> Posting again...
> need advice from experts here
> 
> 261313 Software engineer (80 points)
> Offshore candidate (Family of 4: me, my husband, 2 kids)
> ITA: 11th Sep-2018
> Application Lodged: 24th Sep-2018
> PCC: 21th Sep-2018
> 
> 1st CO contact for medicals: 20th Dec-2018
> Medicals done: 9th Jan-2019
> 
> The status of the Application is still Further Assessment. How long would it take for the CO to give the grant now?
> 
> Can someone please give an idea. I am checking everyday few times hoping for good news


Looking at the trend you should get it in a month from now...I hope you pressed the "Information Provided" button if it started appearing there...


----------



## nitin2611

chopradeepti said:


> Posting again...
> 
> need advice from experts here
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 Software engineer (80 points)
> 
> Offshore candidate (Family of 4: me, my husband, 2 kids)
> 
> ITA: 11th Sep-2018
> 
> Application Lodged: 24th Sep-2018
> 
> PCC: 21th Sep-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 1st CO contact for medicals: 20th Dec-2018
> 
> Medicals done: 9th Jan-2019
> 
> 
> 
> The status of the Application is still Further Assessment. How long would it take for the CO to give the grant now?
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please give an idea. I am checking everyday few times hoping for good news




The general consensus is that it takes anywhere between 2-3 months post CO contact.


----------



## chopradeepti

nitin2611 said:


> The general consensus is that it takes anywhere between 2-3 months post CO contact.


Means that would be somewhere in Mar-2019  That's a long long wait.


----------



## sharath121k

Hi experts, i am living in Australia. just realised that I had exited AU for over 14 days while my application was in progress and I did not update it my residential address. Now am back in AU, should I still need to notify the address for the time I exited the country?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sharath121k said:


> Hi experts, i am living in Australia. just realised that I had exited AU for over 14 days while my application was in progress and I did not update it my residential address. Now am back in AU, should I still need to notify the address for the time I exited the country?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Too short a trip for anyone to be bothered

Cheers


----------



## priyaChhabra

Bandish said:


> Already provided a prediction for you .. 12-March-2019...
> All the Best..


Hey.. Any second guesses for me?


----------



## arunavamunshi1988

Hi,
I lodged my 189 application as primary onshore applicant while my spouse became a secondary offshore applicant. My question -
1. Does my spouse have to be at offshore during the grant as she was originally an offshore secondary applicant?
2. She already has a visa which allows her multiple travel facilities to and from Australia. So, if she arrives Australia while the decision is being made by CO, can she be asked to leave Australia while the department decides for a grant?


----------



## NB

arunavamunshi1988 said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my 189 application as primary onshore applicant while my spouse became a secondary offshore applicant. My question -
> 1. Does my spouse have to be at offshore during the grant as she was originally an offshore secondary applicant?
> 2. She already has a visa which allows her multiple travel facilities to and from Australia. So, if she arrives Australia while the decision is being made by CO, can she be asked to leave Australia while the department decides for a grant?


There is no restrictions on the applicant or dependent to be in Australia or out of Australia when the decision is made

Just make sure that the CO is aware of the latest location for all applicants as he has to give the IED according to their residential status

Cheers


----------



## Bandish

priyaChhabra said:


> Hey.. Any second guesses for me?


Hey Priya, you shouldn't be worried considering the current faster grant scenario...
Lets see if 25-Jan-2019 is your grant date...

Wish a speedy grant ...
All the Best ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Malar2331

Hi
My husband was lodged visa on 3dec2018 (ICT SECURITY 262112)
Eoi invitation granted on 11Nov2018
PCC - 5 dec 2018
Medical - 9 Dec 2018
Grant - waiting 
How long it will take?


----------



## beeze50

Any statistics available on IMMI tracker for grants and turn around time for ICT business Analyst ?

Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## Elu

Hello Saifsd
Thank you so much. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## bssanthosh47

carnish said:


> Hi guys, a quick query .. my partner has done Diploma and Advanced Diploma in Leadership and Management combining over 92 weeks .. she is now going to apply her EOI for 189 Visa in Registered Nurse profession.
> 
> Just wanted to know if she can use her studies to get 5 points for the Australian Study Requirements??
> 
> Any leads or experience helps .. we have got mixed signals from 2 different migration agents so really confused. TIA
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


This is the requirement to claim 5 points for Australian study requirement .

Each qualification you have completed and are relying on to meet this requirement must:

be either a bachelors degree or higher, a diploma, an advanced diploma, or a trade qualification
have been undertaken at an Australian educational institution in Australia
have been taught in English
be registered on CRICOS

Refer to the below link from DHA to understand better on how they calculate the weeks and other requirements.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ed-nominated-190/australian-study-requirement

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Nadine1986

Hello, is this required for the primary/single applicant as well?



jaggsb said:


> Yes, you need the letter of evidence that the course was conducted in English. I believe it will be better if you get for both the degrees (I am not sure on this.Experts can advise). You can get the letter from the university which awarded the degree.
> 
> The letter should be typed on the University's Letterhead stating the Name, DOB, Student no or Degree no, course start date, course end date. It should also state that the above student has studied in this university (start date & end date), was awarded a degree on (Awarded date as per the degree certificate) and the Degrees offered by (Name of school) are taught and assessed in English.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## carnish

bssanthosh47 said:


> This is the requirement to claim 5 points for Australian study requirement .
> 
> 
> 
> Each qualification you have completed and are relying on to meet this requirement must:
> 
> 
> 
> be either a bachelors degree or higher, a diploma, an advanced diploma, or a trade qualification
> 
> have been undertaken at an Australian educational institution in Australia
> 
> have been taught in English
> 
> be registered on CRICOS
> 
> 
> 
> Refer to the below link from DHA to understand better on how they calculate the weeks and other requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ed-nominated-190/australian-study-requirement
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh, 

Thanks for replying.. there is a small section in the same webpage which says that all qualifications should closely match your relevant occupation which is where our confusion is coming from. 

Since she is applying for a Nursing occupation but her studies are for leadership and management. 

Do you believe this will not be a problem?? We have actually had 2 different opinions from different migration agents and hence are really confused

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Harpreet
> 
> I have read about one such case in the forum Where the applicant mentioned that he didn't claim points but CO asked for employment proof or some other details. What exactly was asked don't recall.
> 
> I assume you would anyway upload relieving letters of your previous companies.
> 
> By the way what's the background of your question. Why you ask this specifically?
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


I have read that CO can ask for employment proof you you have used your employment for skill assessment, and don't claim any points for employment. 

I did not use my employment for my skill assessment. My employment in Australia is not relevant. I have worked in Restaurants and warehouses. Some of the employments were for a day or 2, which I don't even remember and did not add in the application. Restaurants owners sold their shops. I have no idea what to do if they ask for employment proofs. They all were casual employments when I was studying here.

So I don't know what to do if they ask for proofs. I haven't attached any document at the moment.


----------



## st080805

I have registered EOI for 189 and my relevant work experience is closing near 8 years. Hence, I wrote to ACS ( including th case officer who handled my ACS assessment and asked for exact date when in would just cross 8 years relevant work experience.
During the filing of EOI, I had marked the start of relevant work experience by me from Dec 1st, 2010. ( Since in the ACS result , it stated "The following Employment after Nov 2010". ) Based on the Dec 1st 2010 start date, 8 years would be reached on or after 5th April, 2019. Based on the response from ACS Case Officer for my query, they confirmed that I could use Nov 16, 2010 a start date. Based on this, the 8 years exp would be reached on march 5, 2019. With the 5 additional points , I would have a total of 75 points for 261313. 1. Can I update the start date in EOI? Would it not be a problem later and would CO have a conflicting opinion ? Has anyone done this before successfully . 2. Is there any mailing id for skill select, to whom I could write and get their confirmation ? Kindly advise


----------



## YesJ

I have lodged visa on 30 Oct for ICT SECURITY Specialist. No update till date.. 
Invite - 11 Oct 
Lodged Application - 30 Oct. 

Looking at trends did not see more people getting grants for this occupation..

Sometimes wait makes us so anxious..


----------



## harpreet22

YesJ said:


> I have lodged visa on 30 Oct for ICT SECURITY Specialist. No update till date..
> Invite - 11 Oct
> Lodged Application - 30 Oct.
> 
> Looking at trends did not see more people getting grants for this occupation..
> 
> Sometimes wait makes us so anxious..


I also feel the same. Not many grants for ICT Security. And grant time for most of the applications is more than 90 days.

ICT Security Specialist
Visa lodged on 28 Nov 2018.


----------



## Jeffcc

Hi,

Can I just ask a quick question?
After the visa grant, do I need to ask the agent for immi account detial? Because I may need to get a new passport later, or I can use another account to update the passport detail? (the one I used to monitor the visa progression before).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pyrodestroyer

harpreet22 said:


> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged visa on 30 Oct for ICT SECURITY Specialist. No update till date..
> Invite - 11 Oct
> Lodged Application - 30 Oct.
> 
> Looking at trends did not see more people getting grants for this occupation..
> 
> Sometimes wait makes us so anxious..
> 
> 
> 
> I also feel the same. Not many grants for ICT Security. And grant time for most of the applications is more than 90 days.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist
> Visa lodged on 28 Nov 2018.
Click to expand...


I’ve lodged my 189 application on 19th Dec 2018 under ICT Security Specialist as well.


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> Hey Priya, you shouldn't be worried considering the current faster grant scenario...
> Lets see if 25-Jan-2019 is your grant date...
> 
> Wish a speedy grant ...
> All the Best ! :fingerscrossed:


Hi Bandish,
Will u predict mine too?
ANZSCO-261313
Points-75
Lodged on:21 Nov 2018
Grant date: ??

Thanks


----------



## robanto

Hey Bandish, 
Any chance you could predict mine too 

No CO contact yet.
ANZSCO - 261312
Points- 75
Lodged - 17 Sept 2018
Medical clearance - 28 Sept 2018
IACM mail - 22 Nov 2018

Immiaccount status:
Received 
Last updated - 28 Sep 2018
Date submitted - 17 Sep 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I have read that CO can ask for employment proof you you have used your employment for skill assessment, and don't claim any points for employment.
> 
> I did not use my employment for my skill assessment. My employment in Australia is not relevant. I have worked in Restaurants and warehouses. Some of the employments were for a day or 2, which I don't even remember and did not add in the application. Restaurants owners sold their shops. I have no idea what to do if they ask for employment proofs. They all were casual employments when I was studying here.
> 
> So I don't know what to do if they ask for proofs. I haven't attached any document at the moment.


I haven't included evidence for such casual / not relevant employment either - but they are reflected in my tax returns. 

Worst case you tried to get the evidence, and if you can't, you can show you tried - and tell the CO you declared them for DHAs record keeping purposes, not to claim any points or as being relevant to your visa. 

Highly doubt CO will ask for them, although some have.


----------



## Bandish

aviator505 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Priya, you shouldn't be worried considering the current faster grant scenario...
> Lets see if 25-Jan-2019 is your grant date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish a speedy grant ...
> All the Best !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> Will u predict mine too?
> ANZSCO-261313
> Points-75
> Lodged on:21 Nov 2018
> Grant date: ??
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hey I had predicted yours the first time you asked me. Please check previous messages in the forum. I think yesterday also I had replied. 
All the best...


----------



## kunalbatra46

Bandish said:


> Hey I had predicted yours the first time you asked me. Please check previous messages in the forum. I think yesterday also I had replied.
> All the best...




Hey Bandish

Could you please predict mine too.

G. Accountant- lodged -16th nov 2018.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> Hey I had already guessed for you.. It May be fast now due to the reduced grant timelines..


Hey Bandish,
Sorry somehow i had missed this.Hope it comes true,Fingers crossed

Just one more query.
In case of CO contacts,after providing the required docs,how much time does it take (based on your observations).


Cheers!


----------



## Arfath

Hi bandish

Skill code 261313 software engineer
Invited on oct 11 2018
Lodged on nov 12,2018 all docs including medical except my qatar pcc

I am dependnt and my wife is primary applicant.i claimed spouse 5 points for the primary..

I worked in qatar for 3 yrs which i showed in ACS and i was on business visa which i used to get back to india and move to qatar very frequently as i was on business visa.
I am facing problem with qatar pcc..as they are ready to show only a limited tenure in pcc...i.e last 6 months only entry and exit..

Will this be a problem in granting my visa???

Please help me out what to do as i am currently facing this issue and i dont want my dream vanish....thanks


----------



## nitin2611

beeze50 said:


> Any statistics available on IMMI tracker for grants and turn around time for ICT business Analyst ?
> 
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111




There is one average visa grant time for every ANZSCO code. For ICT Business Analyst this is 128 days..of course this is average....you can get earlier or later as per the case


----------



## nitin2611

harpreet22 said:


> I have read that CO can ask for employment proof you you have used your employment for skill assessment, and don't claim any points for employment.
> 
> I did not use my employment for my skill assessment. My employment in Australia is not relevant. I have worked in Restaurants and warehouses. Some of the employments were for a day or 2, which I don't even remember and did not add in the application. Restaurants owners sold their shops. I have no idea what to do if they ask for employment proofs. They all were casual employments when I was studying here.
> 
> So I don't know what to do if they ask for proofs. I haven't attached any document at the moment.




It would depend what have you shown in the section in Form 80. There is one section which asks employment since birth...if you have mentioned that period as study period then of course no one would guess that you worked as well. 

Whatever employment duration you have declared in FORM 80, CO is free to ask anything about it. 

This is just the way I would understand. May or may be different in reality.

You need not worry about things by just assuming it might happen. If at all it does, you can only tell or share with them what you have. So just relax and hope for the best.


----------



## nitin2611

st080805 said:


> I have registered EOI for 189 and my relevant work experience is closing near 8 years. Hence, I wrote to ACS ( including th case officer who handled my ACS assessment and asked for exact date when in would just cross 8 years relevant work experience.
> 
> During the filing of EOI, I had marked the start of relevant work experience by me from Dec 1st, 2010. ( Since in the ACS result , it stated "The following Employment after Nov 2010". ) Based on the Dec 1st 2010 start date, 8 years would be reached on or after 5th April, 2019. Based on the response from ACS Case Officer for my query, they confirmed that I could use Nov 16, 2010 a start date. Based on this, the 8 years exp would be reached on march 5, 2019. With the 5 additional points , I would have a total of 75 points for 261313. 1. Can I update the start date in EOI? Would it not be a problem later and would CO have a conflicting opinion ? Has anyone done this before successfully . 2. Is there any mailing id for skill select, to whom I could write and get their confirmation ? Kindly advise




As per my understanding, EOI can be updated. There is no email required. Of course if you score is increasing (for e.g. People update due to better PTE Score) you should update the EOI. It does change your EOI updated date and your application would start fresh. But anyway increase in points increases your probabilities of getting an invite. 

This is my take on it. Others can comment.


----------



## ceylannehir

My agent (yes MARA registered 😒) just decided to not to upload my husband’s military exclusion document (he was in military school and then left). And yes that was my mistake, too. I couldn’t realize the document wasn’t there when I checked the application. So, we got the CO contact on 21jan. Do we really wait 2 more months? Are there any exceptions that you know 😞 The problem isn’t waiting the visa grant, I am just so angry with her and I can’t sit and wait 🤬

My timeline;
Chemical Engineering
Visa lodgement: 6th November- including medical and PCC
Onshore
Respond to CO: 22nd Jan


----------



## sumitgupta225

Guys need help - finally got a CO contact today, asking for following things:-

For me:-
1. Academic trascripts - They say - 'Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider.'

I have neither had any education nor employment in Australia. I am not sure why they asked it for?

2. Evidence of employment - 

"The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
invitation.
We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment

'provident fund statements
● pay slips
● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
● group certificates
● superannuation information

We also require an employment reference from <<current org>>.
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)"

Q 1. I have already uploaded notarized documents containing offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters and roles and responsibilities for all my employers - basically all the docs for ACS. Besides, i uploaded salary slips from last 6 months as well as bank statement for last 6 months too. What else is needed?

Q 2. Regarding the reference letter from <<current org>>, how can i provide the reference on official letter head without informing the HR of the intent of the letter?

Q 3. I don't have salary slips from previous organizations, which were like 15 years back

For wife:-
1. Proof of functional english - As rmd123 suggested in his private message, i should get certificates from both UG and PG universities. Do i need from one from her school as well? 

2. Marriage certificate - I read here that if the spouse name is endorsed on the passport, it is not required, which is the case for me. What shall be done?

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ceylannehir said:


> My agent (yes MARA registered 😒) just decided to not to upload my husband’s military exclusion document (he was in military school and then left). And yes that was my mistake, too. I couldn’t realize the document wasn’t there when I checked the application. So, we got the CO contact on 21jan. Do we really wait 2 more months? Are there any exceptions that you know 😞 The problem isn’t waiting the visa grant, I am just so angry with her and I can’t sit and wait 🤬
> 
> My timeline;
> Chemical Engineering
> Visa lodgement: 6th November- including medical and PCC
> Onshore
> Respond to CO: 22nd Jan


Makes your blood boil don't it - is she remorseful at all?

Generally after a CO contact grants are seen 2-4 months later - 189 seems to be on a roll, so it may be faster


----------



## ceylannehir

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Makes your blood boil don't it - is she remorseful at all?
> 
> Generally after a CO contact grants are seen 2-4 months later - 189 seems to be on a roll, so it may be faster



It does... 
No! She said she prefers CO contacts :rant:

This is an amazing comment to read, thank you. I hope you are right :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitin2611

st080805 said:


> I have registered EOI for 189 and my relevant work experience is closing near 8 years. Hence, I wrote to ACS ( including th case officer who handled my ACS assessment and asked for exact date when in would just cross 8 years relevant work experience.
> 
> During the filing of EOI, I had marked the start of relevant work experience by me from Dec 1st, 2010. ( Since in the ACS result , it stated "The following Employment after Nov 2010". ) Based on the Dec 1st 2010 start date, 8 years would be reached on or after 5th April, 2019. Based on the response from ACS Case Officer for my query, they confirmed that I could use Nov 16, 2010 a start date. Based on this, the 8 years exp would be reached on march 5, 2019. With the 5 additional points , I would have a total of 75 points for 261313. 1. Can I update the start date in EOI? Would it not be a problem later and would CO have a conflicting opinion ? Has anyone done this before successfully . 2. Is there any mailing id for skill select, to whom I could write and get their confirmation ? Kindly advise



I replied earlier. But then realized, your points won't increase immediately right? It's just your start date you will change. The effect is that you will qualify for 5 extra points 15 days earlier. If I were you 15 days may not make a huge difference. There may be a certain chance that I get a call in the meantime. But changing now will put my EOI application in the bottom. However, If you have just lodged the EOI application then of course it may not make a huge difference and then I would update it if I was you. Sorry if I caused confusion with my previous reply.


----------



## bssanthosh47

ceylannehir said:


> My agent (yes MARA registered 😒) just decided to not to upload my husband’s military exclusion document (he was in military school and then left). And yes that was my mistake, too. I couldn’t realize the document wasn’t there when I checked the application. So, we got the CO contact on 21jan. Do we really wait 2 more months? Are there any exceptions that you know 😞 The problem isn’t waiting the visa grant, I am just so angry with her and I can’t sit and wait 🤬
> 
> My timeline;
> Chemical Engineering
> Visa lodgement: 6th November- including medical and PCC
> Onshore
> Respond to CO: 22nd Jan


You can just report your MARA agent to OMAR for this stupidity and ineffeciency to upload a document which was already provided . this sukx. recently i have seen so many such cases where MARA agents act like fools and it leads to CO contact . :mad2:

There is nothing you can do but wait . Average time post CO contact is 2-3 months . Cant help it . Anyways seems like u r onshore . enjoy some beer and relax 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ceylannehir

bssanthosh47 said:


> You can just report your MARA agent to OMAR for this stupidity and ineffeciency to upload a document which was already provided . this sukx. recently i have seen so many such cases where MARA agents act like fools and it leads to CO contact . :mad2:
> 
> There is nothing you can do but wait . Average time post CO contact is 2-3 months . Cant help it . Anyways seems like u r onshore . enjoy some beer and relax
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I know, I've seen the comments. It is unbelievable...

Haha thanks Santosh, I guess you are right. 
I hope you get yours soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sumitgupta225 said:


> Guys need help - finally got a CO contact today, asking for following things:-
> 
> For me:-
> 1. Academic trascripts - They say - 'Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider.'
> 
> I have neither had any education nor employment in Australia. I am not sure why they asked it for?
> 
> 2. Evidence of employment -
> 
> "The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment
> 
> 'provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> We also require an employment reference from <<current org>>.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)"
> 
> Q 1. I have already uploaded notarized documents containing offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters and roles and responsibilities for all my employers - basically all the docs for ACS. Besides, i uploaded salary slips from last 6 months as well as bank statement for last 6 months too. What else is needed?
> 
> Q 2. Regarding the reference letter from <<current org>>, how can i provide the reference on official letter head without informing the HR of the intent of the letter?
> 
> Q 3. I don't have salary slips from previous organizations, which were like 15 years back
> 
> For wife:-
> 1. Proof of functional english - As rmd123 suggested in his private message, i should get certificates from both UG and PG universities. Do i need from one from her school as well?
> 
> 2. Marriage certificate - I read here that if the spouse name is endorsed on the passport, it is not required, which is the case for me. What shall be done?
> 
> Thanks


1 - Academic Transcripts - double-check that you didn't claim that you do (you can check your record of responses in your Immiaccount). If you have made a mistake, submit a Form 1023, if they have made a mistake submit a polite cover letter (a SD might be preferable) stating you have not got any education from an Australian provider. 

2 Qn1 - Missing from your list is a bunch of things they have asked for: provident fund statements, payslips (why only from last 6 months?), tax returns etc. etc. 

2 Qn2 - You could concoct a white lie, e.g. say you need the letter for further study and the institution will use the letter to ascertain any RPL (recognition of prior learning). Otherwise - you could be honest and simply ask for it. Worst case HR says no - and you use that as proof that you cannot obtain it. 

2 Qn3 - I would make a reasonable effort to get them, and if you are denied, use that as proof of trying. Do you have bank statements that show proof of salary credit? 

Wife - 1 - Depends how you are intending to show Functional English proof, there is a host of ways: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english | generally a completion letter + transcripts ought to work. 

Wife - 2 - That is not what the DHA website states, where they ask for a marriage certificate amongst other things: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx


----------



## vabhs192003

No grant today yet?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vabhs192003 said:


> No grant today yet?


Two DG's on MyImmiTracker reported (lodged 13/14 Oct)


----------



## bssanthosh47

sumitgupta225 said:


> Guys need help - finally got a CO contact today, asking for following things:-
> 
> For me:-
> 1. Academic trascripts - They say - 'Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider.'
> 
> I have neither had any education nor employment in Australia. I am not sure why they asked it for?
> 
> 2. Evidence of employment -
> 
> "The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment
> 
> 'provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> We also require an employment reference from <<current org>>.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)"
> 
> Q 1. I have already uploaded notarized documents containing offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters and roles and responsibilities for all my employers - basically all the docs for ACS. Besides, i uploaded salary slips from last 6 months as well as bank statement for last 6 months too. What else is needed?
> 
> Q 2. Regarding the reference letter from <<current org>>, how can i provide the reference on official letter head without informing the HR of the intent of the letter?
> 
> Q 3. I don't have salary slips from previous organizations, which were like 15 years back
> 
> For wife:-
> 1. Proof of functional english - As rmd123 suggested in his private message, i should get certificates from both UG and PG universities. Do i need from one from her school as well?
> 
> 2. Marriage certificate - I read here that if the spouse name is endorsed on the passport, it is not required, which is the case for me. What shall be done?
> 
> Thanks


A1 ) Promotion letters, Form 26AS , Complete bank statement showing credit of salary, complete payslips , PF statements . R&R as per the mentioned general format from the CO.
A2) If you have got a CO contact now , you cant help it but try . If your HR denies to provide it , send the same to CO . but have E Mail communication record as evidence and provide it to CO.
A3) You can try contacting your employer and try to get mail evidence saying it cant be provided . Provide all other proofs for this organization .

Wife :
1) Degree certificates will not do . U need transcripts which shows her medium of study is english . Just simply follow the DHA guidelines . 
Get a letter from her university in the format that DHA wants to indicate Medium of instruction is English . Some CO accept degree certificates/transcripts some CO strictly follow Guidelines . Sicne you have got a CO contact now better be safe than trying your luck .

2) Marriage certificate is the prime and most required document to prove your marriage . Passport evidence is the secondary evidence you provice to further prove your marriage to your spouse . You can also add joint bank account , photograps , travel tickets , house/car any joint agreements , financial transactions between each other . You can anything that proves you guys are still married and it is a continnuing relationship. 
I have seen cases getting cleared with very min docs for this condition if you have a child below 5years .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

ceylannehir said:


> It does...
> No! She said she prefers CO contacts :rant:
> 
> This is an amazing comment to read, thank you. I hope you are right :fingerscrossed:


She prefers CO contacts .. lol,

well its not a bad thing to wish for.

You must have replied , i prefer to pay u only 50% of your fees . 

God help her :amen:

Cheer
Santhosh


----------



## csdhan

sumitgupta225 said:


> Guys need help - finally got a CO contact today, asking for following things:-
> 
> For me:-
> 1. Academic trascripts - They say - 'Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider.'
> 
> I have neither had any education nor employment in Australia. I am not sure why they asked it for?
> 
> *Please check your application again and see if you have selected yes for Australian Degree points. If no, point the same to CO over mail.*
> 
> 2. Evidence of employment -
> 
> "The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment
> 
> 'provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> We also require an employment reference from <<current org>>.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)"
> 
> Q 1. I have already uploaded notarized documents containing offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters and roles and responsibilities for all my employers - basically all the docs for ACS. Besides, i uploaded salary slips from last 6 months as well as bank statement for last 6 months too. What else is needed?
> 
> *Provident Fund or Superannuation statements, tax statements, payslips and bank statements for entire period of employment. If not available, at least one per quarter.
> 
> For reference letters, check if all the details requested above are present in all letters. If not, get updated ones and upload. If yes, inform the same over mail to CO. *
> 
> Q 2. Regarding the reference letter from <<current org>>, how can i provide the reference on official letter head without informing the HR of the intent of the letter?
> 
> *REquest for ref letter over mail. If they reject, attach that mail along with an SD signed by colleague. That should suffice.*
> 
> Q 3. I don't have salary slips from previous organizations, which were like 15 years back
> *You only needs these for the period of employment for which you claim points. You have to contact them and arrange for them for this period alone. If they reject, attach mails and inform CO.*
> 
> 
> For wife:-
> 1. Proof of functional english - As rmd123 suggested in his private message, i should get certificates from both UG and PG universities. Do i need from one from her school as well?
> *No.*
> 
> 2. Marriage certificate - I read here that if the spouse name is endorsed on the passport, it is not required, which is the case for me. What shall be done?
> 
> *You heard that wrong. Marriage certificate is must and everything else is supporting proof. Get it done ASAP if you don't have it. Attach other proofs like photos, travel tickets etc to further cement your position.*
> 
> Thanks


All replies in BOLD. I have to say it is a very incomplete application that you have submitted, should have used all this time to collect the missing docs. Nevertheless, do it now at least.


----------



## rmd123

sumitgupta225 said:


> Guys need help - finally got a CO contact today, asking for following things:-
> 
> For me:-
> 1. Academic trascripts - They say - 'Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider.'
> 
> I have neither had any education nor employment in Australia. I am not sure why they asked it for?
> 
> 2. Evidence of employment -
> 
> "The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment
> 
> 'provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> We also require an employment reference from <<current org>>.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)"
> 
> Q 1. I have already uploaded notarized documents containing offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters and roles and responsibilities for all my employers - basically all the docs for ACS. Besides, i uploaded salary slips from last 6 months as well as bank statement for last 6 months too. What else is needed?
> 
> Q 2. Regarding the reference letter from <<current org>>, how can i provide the reference on official letter head without informing the HR of the intent of the letter?
> 
> Q 3. I don't have salary slips from previous organizations, which were like 15 years back
> 
> For wife:-
> 1. Proof of functional english - As rmd123 suggested in his private message, i should get certificates from both UG and PG universities. Do i need from one from her school as well?
> 
> 2. Marriage certificate - I read here that if the spouse name is endorsed on the passport, it is not required, which is the case for me. What shall be done?
> 
> Thanks


Hello

Q 3- Most of the companies have alumini portal for ex employees, you can request for payslips through that portal. That's how I did, and I was to get almost all the payslips..give it a try. I had submitted all the payslips for all 15 yrs of exp.
Same with Bank statements, some bank provide the statements for previuos years if you request them.


----------



## Bandish

Arfath said:


> Hi bandish
> 
> Skill code 261313 software engineer
> Invited on oct 11 2018
> Lodged on nov 12,2018 all docs including medical except my qatar pcc
> 
> I am dependnt and my wife is primary applicant.i claimed spouse 5 points for the primary..
> 
> I worked in qatar for 3 yrs which i showed in ACS and i was on business visa which i used to get back to india and move to qatar very frequently as i was on business visa.
> I am facing problem with qatar pcc..as they are ready to show only a limited tenure in pcc...i.e last 6 months only entry and exit..
> 
> Will this be a problem in granting my visa???
> 
> Please help me out what to do as i am currently facing this issue and i dont want my dream vanish....thanks


Hi Arfath,

PCC is required for the whole tenure of your stay in any country for the last 10 years. 
Having said that, do you have a mail trail stating that you will not be provided Qatar PCC for the whole period you have stayed there and only for last 6 months? If so, you could attach that along with your Qatar PCC. So that you can prove that you tried from your end to get the PCC for full duration. Apart from that I think you could add the Visa stamp pages for your entry/exit from Qatar. These are my views, others could also provide their valuable insight in this issue.


----------



## Goki

yopik said:


> BTW, Bandish your prediction (06.02.2019) was wrong lol! Just joking... thank you for giving hope


she got your initial entry date  some or the other way

++ correction . just read the older post now


----------



## Roopesh91

Hello, 

The wife and I received our grant yesterday morning! 
It was a pleasant surprise to receive it not long after the CO contact. 

This forum has been a great resource and wishing everyone the best on their journey!


----------



## Bandish

Goki said:


> he got your initial entry date  some or the other way


Ha ha ... Didn't realize that...


----------



## Bandish

Roopesh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The wife and I received our grant yesterday morning!
> It was a pleasant surprise to receive it not long after the CO contact.
> 
> This forum has been a great resource and wishing everyone the best on their journey!


Congratulations...


----------



## beeze50

Roopesh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The wife and I received our grant yesterday morning!
> It was a pleasant surprise to receive it not long after the CO contact.
> 
> This forum has been a great resource and wishing everyone the best on their journey!


Hi Roopesh,

What did the CO ask you during the contact ?

Also can you share your ANZSO code ?

Good to see you got the grant a month after you submitted your documents... makes us more hopeful for a grant


----------



## Goki

saifsd said:


> I thought the CO is kneading my application for a Grant. Shouldn't have happened with you all :rant::faint:


I have had this feeling too . 290 days i have logged in once per day whenever my work is over . if the page throws some error . I use to pray , Please God let me get a grant  don't know when is that day


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Roopesh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The wife and I received our grant yesterday morning!
> It was a pleasant surprise to receive it not long after the CO contact.
> 
> This forum has been a great resource and wishing everyone the best on their journey!


Super fast!

What was the CO contact for?

Congrats!


----------



## DivAus

Does the status change from Received , when there is a CO contact?


----------



## bssanthosh47

Goki said:


> I have had this feeling too . 290 days i have logged in once per day whenever my work is over . if the page throws some error . I use to pray , Please God let me get a grant  don't know when is that day


Hi Goki ,

Did you give DHA a call lately ? You must call them daily now . All their GP timelines are well way off .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

DivAus said:


> Does the status change from Received , when there is a CO contact?


Yes it does ,

I guess to Initial Assesment . 

Cheer
Santhosh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

DivAus said:


> Does the status change from Received , when there is a CO contact?


Usually it changes to 'Initial Assessment' - after you submit the required docos - it changes to 'Further Assessment' - at least that was my experience. 

If you login to Immiaccount it explains the flow as well.


----------



## harpreet22

Finally I can see a grant for an ICT Security Specialist who lodged on 26th Oct.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Finally after a long gap one grant for 262112 in immitracker for oct 26 onshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Finally after a long gap one grant for 262112 in immitracker for oct 26 onshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, now I can expect something in Feb. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## beeze50

Seems to be some issue with Immi website ? Not able to login, throws a technical error but still sends me a message that I have successfully logged in. Anyone else facing the same?


----------



## rntbtm

Hi all,

I lodged my visa on April 16 2018 and have been contacted by the CO twice so far asking for more documents and I have provided them all. The last CO contact was in November and I still do not see any update in my ImmiAccount. It still says "Further Assessment". I was expecting the grant by December, but considering their Christmas and New Year holidays, I assumed it would come by January. So far, no luck. 

Anybody here who can tell me the current visa grant trend?

Regards,
Soumya


----------



## rntbtm

beeze50 said:


> Seems to be some issue with Immi website ? Not able to login, throws a technical error but still sends me a message that I have successfully logged in. Anyone else facing the same?



I have the same problem. Wonder what's wrong!


----------



## DivAus

beeze50 said:


> Seems to be some issue with Immi website ? Not able to login, throws a technical error but still sends me a message that I have successfully logged in. Anyone else facing the same?


Even I am facing same issue.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rntbtm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa on April 16 2018 and have been contacted by the CO twice so far asking for more documents and I have provided them all. The last CO contact was in November and I still do not see any update in my ImmiAccount. It still says "Further Assessment". I was expecting the grant by December, but considering their Christmas and New Year holidays, I assumed it would come by January. So far, no luck.
> 
> Anybody here who can tell me the current visa grant trend?
> 
> Regards,
> Soumya


Usually it is 2-4 months after a CO contact mate


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

beeze50 said:


> Seems to be some issue with Immi website ? Not able to login, throws a technical error but still sends me a message that I have successfully logged in. Anyone else facing the same?





rntbtm said:


> I have the same problem. Wonder what's wrong!





DivAus said:


> Even I am facing same issue.


Same issue here - must be the department elves working on a huge batch processing project


----------



## st080805

nitin2611 said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have registered EOI for 189 and my relevant work experience is closing near 8 years. Hence, I wrote to ACS ( including th case officer who handled my ACS assessment and asked for exact date when in would just cross 8 years relevant work experience.
> 
> During the filing of EOI, I had marked the start of relevant work experience by me from Dec 1st, 2010. ( Since in the ACS result , it stated "The following Employment after Nov 2010". ) Based on the Dec 1st 2010 start date, 8 years would be reached on or after 5th April, 2019. Based on the response from ACS Case Officer for my query, they confirmed that I could use Nov 16, 2010 a start date. Based on this, the 8 years exp would be reached on march 5, 2019. With the 5 additional points , I would have a total of 75 points for 261313. 1. Can I update the start date in EOI? Would it not be a problem later and would CO have a conflicting opinion ? Has anyone done this before successfully . 2. Is there any mailing id for skill select, to whom I could write and get their confirmation ? Kindly advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replied earlier. But then realized, your points won't increase immediately right? It's just your start date you will change. The effect is that you will qualify for 5 extra points 15 days earlier. If I were you 15 days may not make a huge difference. There may be a certain chance that I get a call in the meantime. But changing now will put my EOI application in the bottom. However, If you have just lodged the EOI application then of course it may not make a huge difference and then I would update it if I was you. Sorry if I caused confusion with my previous reply.
Click to expand...

My work experience spans over 2 companies. Hence, these 15 days provide one month more exp ( since my last date was middle of the month and it was not counted )

Hence, march 6th would be my 8 years completion.

It should help me in time to be considered for March 11 skill select round.


----------



## Nadine1986

Hello all, I have been seeing CO contacts for evidence for partner's functional English. Is this something required exclusive for the partner? Just wondering if I had/have to provide this being a lone applicant? Excuse me please if my question is stupid.


----------



## winterapril

Nadine1986 said:


> Hello all, I have been seeing CO contacts for evidence for partner's functional English. Is this something required exclusive for the partner? Just wondering if I had/have to provide this being a lone applicant? Excuse me please if my question is stupid.


Hi, you have already given IELTS/PTE right? So why should you worry about this?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Nadine1986 said:


> Hello all, I have been seeing CO contacts for evidence for partner's functional English. Is this something required exclusive for the partner? Just wondering if I had/have to provide this being a lone applicant? Excuse me please if my question is stupid.


The primary applicant has to show at least Competent English via test scores (edit: or the relevant passport) - if you have claimed points, then accordingly the test scores for Proficient or Superior English.


----------



## sumitgupta225

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - Academic Transcripts - double-check that you didn't claim that you do (you can check your record of responses in your Immiaccount). If you have made a mistake, submit a Form 1023, if they have made a mistake submit a polite cover letter (a SD might be preferable) stating you have not got any education from an Australian provider.
> 
> 2 Qn1 - Missing from your list is a bunch of things they have asked for: provident fund statements, payslips (why only from last 6 months?), tax returns etc. etc.
> 
> 2 Qn2 - You could concoct a white lie, e.g. say you need the letter for further study and the institution will use the letter to ascertain any RPL (recognition of prior learning). Otherwise - you could be honest and simply ask for it. Worst case HR says no - and you use that as proof that you cannot obtain it.
> 
> 2 Qn3 - I would make a reasonable effort to get them, and if you are denied, use that as proof of trying. Do you have bank statements that show proof of salary credit?
> 
> Wife - 1 - Depends how you are intending to show Functional English proof, there is a host of ways: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english | generally a completion letter + transcripts ought to work.
> 
> Wife - 2 - That is not what the DHA website states, where they ask for a marriage certificate amongst other things: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx


Thank you @PrettyIsotonic for your detailed explanation. I will try to get all docs needed asap. Some more queries.

1. I double checked my form 80 and haven't had anything mentioned about any kind of education in Australia. Is it advisable to drop the CO an email asking what it is about? Do they usually respond in time?
2. Yes, i have proof of salary being credited and can provide it for last 18 months. Do i need to provide statements beyond that? If yes, how long? Doesn't it make it pretty difficult to do for last 15 years!
3. It was only for my current org that i gave an affidavit since HR asked for manager's approval, which i didn't want. I am pretty sure they will ask for manager approval again. Won't an affidavit work?
4. Any specific format for functional english proof for spouse that i need to ask for from the University? The link only mentions what constitutes proof but i am sure they will ask for format.


----------



## Nadine1986

Thank you 🙂 Majorly paranoia. That's the reason for the worry. 



winterapril said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, I have been seeing CO contacts for evidence for partner's functional English. Is this something required exclusive for the partner? Just wondering if I had/have to provide this being a lone applicant? Excuse me please if my question is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have already given IELTS/PTE right? So why should you worry about this?
Click to expand...


----------



## winterapril

Nadine1986 said:


> Thank you 🙂 Majorly paranoia. That's the reason for the worry.


Don't worry you should get soon. When did you lodge the visa?


----------



## Nadine1986

Thanks much PrettyIsotonic. I have another question please if I may ask. I have lodged the visa application and I didn't attach my defacto partner to the application because I didn't know if I would have enough documents to substantiate the defacto and consequently run the run the risk of a refusal/delay. What would be the best way here on to get my partner a visa? Wait for the Grant and then apply for a dependent visa?



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, I have been seeing CO contacts for evidence for partner's functional English. Is this something required exclusive for the partner? Just wondering if I had/have to provide this being a lone applicant? Excuse me please if my question is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The primary applicant has to show at least Competent English via test scores (edit: or the relevant passport) - if you have claimed points, then accordingly the test scores for Proficient or Superior English.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nadine1986

Cheers for waking me up 🙂. Dec 4th. 



winterapril said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you 🙂 Majorly paranoia. That's the reason for the worry.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should get soon. When did you lodge the visa?
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sumitgupta225 said:


> Thank you @PrettyIsotonic for your detailed explanation. I will try to get all docs needed asap. Some more queries.
> 
> 1. I double checked my form 80 and haven't had anything mentioned about any kind of education in Australia. Is it advisable to drop the CO an email asking what it is about? Do they usually respond in time?
> 2. Yes, i have proof of salary being credited and can provide it for last 18 months. Do i need to provide statements beyond that? If yes, how long? Doesn't it make it pretty difficult to do for last 15 years!
> 3. It was only for my current org that i gave an affidavit since HR asked for manager's approval, which i didn't want. I am pretty sure they will ask for manager approval again. Won't an affidavit work?
> 4. Any specific format for functional english proof for spouse that i need to ask for from the University? The link only mentions what constitutes proof but i am sure they will ask for format.


1 - Apart from Form 80 - check your record of responses for your visa application itself, in case you marked the education as 'onshore' . I am not sure if they will respond by email, but no harm trying! 

2 - Well, you need to provide all the required proof for the full period you are claiming points for my friend - there have been instances of folks not doing so and still getting grants but that is up to the CO / CO team I believe. Also, since DHA only considers the last 10 years of skilled employment, why do you need 15? Apologies if it is a naive question. It isn't easy collating together 'old' evidence - but necessary, at least to try. 

3 - Clearly it won't work, since you have submitted an affidavit, and they have asked for an employment reference letter. Do note you have to meet DHA's standards for what an employment reference letter should have. 

4 - Depends on the institution - usually the Registrar's office may already have a template or be able to put something together if it is a new request. As long as it is on the official letter head, it could be one long run on sentence stating person ABC with ID XYZ completed the course at the appropriate level, which was conducted in English etc. etc. 

Good news is your application is progressing, all the best


----------



## gauraveca

Congrats mate. What was the CO contact for?



Roopesh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The wife and I received our grant yesterday morning!
> It was a pleasant surprise to receive it not long after the CO contact.
> 
> This forum has been a great resource and wishing everyone the best on their journey!


----------



## Goki

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Goki ,
> 
> Did you give DHA a call lately ? You must call them daily now . All their GP timelines are well way off .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Hi Santhosh , 

Yes , i have been trying to call them once or twice a week , but all i get is the standard response . When asked about the processing time reducing in immi account . They say that its only for reference and some cases may take time .


----------



## kdpillai

*Finally received the Grant*

Dear all,
Happy to inform..Today received the grant for myself, wife and kid.

Code - 233914. Points - 75
Lodged - 11th Oct 2018
Grant date - 24th January 2019.
IED 24th Sep 2019

So happy guys. Best of luck for others waiting for the grant...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Nadine1986 said:


> Thanks much PrettyIsotonic. I have another question please if I may ask. I have lodged the visa application and I didn't attach my defacto partner to the application because I didn't know if I would have enough documents to substantiate the defacto and consequently run the run the risk of a refusal/delay. What would be the best way here on to get my partner a visa? Wait for the Grant and then apply for a dependent visa?


From what I have read and heard through my own MARA consultations - if DHA is not convinced of your de facto relationship i.e. your evidence - they will approve your visa and refuse your partners (or in some cases ask that your partners be withdrawn).

The alternative to including your partner on your 189 visa is to apply for a partner visa (309/100 or 820/801) after you have become a PR. They are considerably more expensive and lengthy (2-stages) in time to process (~$7,000 VAC / 16-24 months for each stage). 

There is also a prospective marriage visa (300). 

I would recommend consulting a reputable MARA agent (or two) ASAP to evaluate your evidence and circumstances. You can still add your partner to your pending application via Form 1436 before a decision is made if there is any prospects


----------



## Divkasi

kdpillai said:


> Dear all,
> Happy to inform..Today received the grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> Code - 233914. Points - 75
> Lodged - 11th Oct 2018
> Grant date - 24th January 2019.
> IED 24th Sep 2019
> 
> So happy guys. Best of luck for others waiting for the grant...


Many congratulations. And all the best 🎊🎉


----------



## Nadine1986

Thanks much for that. Really appreciate it. It looks I am in for a long haul. 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much PrettyIsotonic. I have another question please if I may ask. I have lodged the visa application and I didn't attach my defacto partner to the application because I didn't know if I would have enough documents to substantiate the defacto and consequently run the run the risk of a refusal/delay. What would be the best way here on to get my partner a visa? Wait for the Grant and then apply for a dependent visa?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read and heard through my own MARA consultations - if DHA is not convinced of your de facto relationship i.e. your evidence - they will approve your visa and refuse your partners (or in some cases ask that your partners be withdrawn).
> 
> The alternative to including your partner on your 189 visa is to apply for a partner visa (309/100 or 820/801) after you have become a PR. They are considerably more expensive and lengthy (2-stages) in time to process (~$7,000 VAC / 16-24 months for each stage
> 
> There is also a prospective marriage visa (300).
> 
> I would recommend consulting a reputable MARA agent (or two) ASAP to evaluate your evidence and circumstances. You can still add your partner to your pending application via Form 1436 before a decision is made if there is any prospects
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

kdpillai said:


> Dear all,
> Happy to inform..Today received the grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> Code - 233914. Points - 75
> Lodged - 11th Oct 2018
> Grant date - 24th January 2019.
> IED 24th Sep 2019
> 
> So happy guys. Best of luck for others waiting for the grant...


Congratulations...


----------



## harpreet22

I did not provide any details for my Employment Gap in Form 80 and my agent did not even ask me to do so. 

is it necessary to provide details for these gaps?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I did not provide any details for my Employment Gap in Form 80 and my agent did not even ask me to do so.
> 
> is it necessary to provide details for these gaps?


Qn 19 asks for all gaps to be included  

If unemployed/retired/never worked (as defined by the form) - you have to give details about how you occupied your time and how you financially supported yourself.


----------



## harpreet22

One more grant for an ICT security specialist, lodged on 14th Oct


----------



## SandeepAP

SandeepAP said:


> Thanks Bandish :fingerscrossed:


@Bandish,

You are spot on. I got my grant today.

All the best to you.

Thank you.



SC-189 - 75Points*
ANZSCO Code :- 261313
ACS :- 21/06/2017 (L-84,R-90,S-90,W-87)
Invite :- 11/09/2018
Visa Lodged :- 10/10/2018*
Grant :- 24/02/2019.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Qn 19 asks for all gaps to be included
> 
> If unemployed/retired/never worked (as defined by the form) - you have to give details about how you occupied your time and how you financially supported yourself.


My agent already attached the form without updating it and did not ask me to do so. Not sure what to do?


----------



## pallavid

kdpillai said:


> Dear all,
> Happy to inform..Today received the grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> Code - 233914. Points - 75
> Lodged - 11th Oct 2018
> Grant date - 24th January 2019.
> IED 24th Sep 2019
> 
> So happy guys. Best of luck for others waiting for the grant...


Hey Congratulations 
We too received our grant yesterday 23Jan 
Code - 261312
Lodged - 12th OCT 2018
Grant - 23rd Jan 2019
IED - 1 Oct 2019

Best of luck to all who r waiting for the grant


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SandeepAP said:


> @Bandish,
> 
> You are spot on. I got my grant today.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> SC-189 - 75Points*
> ANZSCO Code :- 261313
> ACS :- 21/06/2017 (L-84,R-90,S-90,W-87)
> Invite :- 11/09/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 10/10/2018*
> Grant :- 24/02/2019.


Holy moly, Bandish you clever bandicoot!!

Congrats Sandeep!


----------



## SandeepAP

Typo, grant is on 24/01/2019


SC-189 - 75Points*
ANZSCO Code :- 261313
ACS :- 21/06/2017 (L-84,R-90,S-90,W-87)
Invite :- 11/09/2018
Visa Lodged :- 10/10/2018*
Grant :- 24/01/2019.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SandeepAP

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Holy moly, Bandish you clever bandicoot!!
> 
> Congrats Sandeep!



Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> My agent already attached the form without updating it and did not ask me to do so. Not sure what to do?


I would submit a Form 1023 and go ahead and be as transparent as possible. Do note, I'm super risk averse and don't want to risk not including information that was requested (I've had myself further spooked reading AAT decision records haha).

As seen on this thread there are plenty of agents who don't have an eye for detail.

Based on your lodged date your grant seems right around the corner though!


----------



## Roopesh91

beeze50 said:


> Hi Roopesh,
> 
> What did the CO ask you during the contact ?
> 
> Also can you share your ANZSO code ?
> 
> Good to see you got the grant a month after you submitted your documents... makes us more hopeful for a grant


Hi,

The CO had contacted for evidence of employment - For previous employment which was not assessed and points were NOT claimed.


----------



## kdpillai

Bandish said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks a lot...In Fact from yesterday i was thinking of asking you for prediction..I type the words then delete...


----------



## Roopesh91

Thank you!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Roopesh91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The CO had contacted for evidence of employment - For previous employment which was not assessed and points were NOT claimed.


This was employment not deducted by your skills assessing authority too?

How did you go about responding to this CO contact - e.g. did you manage to find evidence of employment / what did you submit? 

Thanks and congrats!!


----------



## kdpillai

pallavid said:


> Hey Congratulations
> We too received our grant yesterday 23Jan
> Code - 261312
> Lodged - 12th OCT 2018
> Grant - 23rd Jan 2019
> IED - 1 Oct 2019
> 
> Best of luck to all who r waiting for the grant


Hey congrats to you too for the grant.. Best of luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

kdpillai said:


> Hey congrats to you too for the grant.. Best of luck for everyone waiting for the grant.


Congrats!!

Also, I think you meant to write 24 Jan 2019 in your signature (not September!)


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would submit a Form 1023 and go ahead and be as transparent as possible. Do note, I'm super risk averse and don't want to risk not including information that was requested (I've had myself further spooked reading AAT decision records haha).
> 
> As seen on this thread there are plenty of agents who don't have an eye for detail.
> 
> Based on your lodged date your grant seems right around the corner though!


My agent is overseas. Might be coming next week, only then I can talk to him. My medicals are expiring on 2 Feb.

For my spouse's functional english, we attached his PTE Score report (Vocational English) which he took in Sept 2017.

I feel like I will get a CO contact for sure.


----------



## dkkrlaus

Any grants for Nov ? Any update?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roopesh91

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Super fast!
> 
> What was the CO contact for?
> 
> Congrats!


Hi,

The CO had contacted for evidence of employment - For previous employment which was not assessed and points were NOT claimed.

The employment in question was my first job, was not relevant to my ANZSCO, not requested for employment assessment with EA and no points claimed. I had not uploaded any employment evidence pertaining to the same during visa lodge.

Post CO contact, I contacted the previous employer, received and uploaded the reference letter. Also included all payslips, bank statements etc.

I also tried to avoid further CO contacts by applying and uploading Wife's PCCs for two other countries where she'd lived for around 10 months.


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Job Code 261311, are getting grants today, 2 reported till now. I think they shifted from 261313 to 261311. Finally now its my turn to get the golden mail.


Any analysis for 2613's sub divisions? I used to think Job code doesn't matter.


----------



## kdpillai

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Also, I think you meant to write 24 Jan 2019 in your signature (not September!)


Hey thanks. yes IED and grant got confused...thanks for pointing out.


----------



## Rajesh arora

kdpillai said:


> Dear all,
> Happy to inform..Today received the grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> Code - 233914. Points - 75
> Lodged - 11th Oct 2018
> Grant date - 24th January 2019.
> IED 24th Sep 2019
> 
> So happy guys. Best of luck for others waiting for the grant...


Congratulations


----------



## yopik

Arfath said:


> Hi bandish
> 
> Skill code 261313 software engineer
> Invited on oct 11 2018
> Lodged on nov 12,2018 all docs including medical except my qatar pcc
> 
> I am dependnt and my wife is primary applicant.i claimed spouse 5 points for the primary..
> 
> I worked in qatar for 3 yrs which i showed in ACS and i was on business visa which i used to get back to india and move to qatar very frequently as i was on business visa.
> I am facing problem with qatar pcc..as they are ready to show only a limited tenure in pcc...i.e last 6 months only entry and exit..
> 
> Will this be a problem in granting my visa???
> 
> Please help me out what to do as i am currently facing this issue and i dont want my dream vanish....thanks


Hi Arfath,

We had a similar issue. I and my husband lived in qatar with bussiness visa about 1.5 years by entering and exiting every 3 months. Then we got our residency on march 2018. When we tried to get our PCC on july they gave it only for march-july interval.
I asked to MoI to get the previous interval they refused, but a guy advised to try our chance in passport department (or something like this not remember clearly) so they may accept to give a clearance report. But, we did not go to the department and decided to wait for CO contact for this.
Then, after 191 day we got our direct grants yesterday 
Sooo, go with your 6month-PCC and try your chance


----------



## kdpillai

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Thanks..


----------



## yopik

Goki said:


> she got your initial entry date  some or the other way
> 
> ++ correction . just read the older post now


hahah yes, she was close enough


----------



## Lovegill

Dear all, Department has added my baby in 189 application. My baby is born in Australia and 3 months old. But they haven’t provided HAP ID for him. I want to ask that is medical mandatory for my baby ? as one customer executive answered my call and he said that if the baby is born in Australia, no medicals are required. Kindly suggest me if someone has similar situation. Also, Action required section shows outstanding payment, but when I open the link, it shows nothing. I have already paid all required payment. Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Roopesh91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The CO had contacted for evidence of employment - For previous employment which was not assessed and points were NOT claimed.
> 
> The employment in question was my first job, was not relevant to my ANZSCO, not requested for employment assessment with EA and no points claimed. I had not uploaded any employment evidence pertaining to the same during visa lodge.
> 
> Post CO contact, I contacted the previous employer, received and uploaded the reference letter. Also included all payslips, bank statements etc.
> 
> I also tried to avoid further CO contacts by applying and uploading Wife's PCCs for two other countries where she'd lived for around 10 months.


Good on you my friend - that's really odd isn't it. 

Thanks for sharing, congrats again


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> My agent is overseas. Might be coming next week, only then I can talk to him. My medicals are expiring on 2 Feb.
> 
> For my spouse's functional english, we attached his PTE Score report (Vocational English) which he took in Sept 2017.
> 
> I feel like I will get a CO contact for sure.


Sounds like a few potential outstanding items indeed - hopefully your CO / CO team exercise their discretion and send through a grant anyhow


----------



## intruder_

SandeepAP said:


> @Bandish,
> 
> 
> 
> You are spot on. I got my grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC-189 - 75Points*
> 
> ANZSCO Code :- 261313
> 
> ACS :- 21/06/2017 (L-84,R-90,S-90,W-87)
> 
> Invite :- 11/09/2018
> 
> Visa Lodged :- 10/10/2018*
> 
> Grant :- 24/02/2019.


Congrats! 
P.S: You have erroneously mentioned the wrong month in your grant date.


----------



## balaaspire17

rntbtm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my visa on April 16 2018 and have been contacted by the CO twice so far asking for more documents and I have provided them all. The last CO contact was in November and I still do not see any update in my ImmiAccount. It still says "Further Assessment". I was expecting the grant by December, but considering their Christmas and New Year holidays, I assumed it would come by January. So far, no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody here who can tell me the current visa grant trend?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Soumya




Would you mind sharing what the CO contact for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15

Hi Bandish.
Seeing as you are a seer of natural talent, thought I would jump the Bandish bandwagon
Care to have a guesstimate for me? Logdeod on 30/11/18. TIA


----------



## Bandish

SandeepAP said:


> @Bandish,
> 
> You are spot on. I got my grant today.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> SC-189 - 75Points*
> ANZSCO Code :- 261313
> ACS :- 21/06/2017 (L-84,R-90,S-90,W-87)
> Invite :- 11/09/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 10/10/2018*
> Grant :- 24/02/2019.


Ha ha ha ha...
Many Congratulations ... Happy for you... 

I think its time to start a paid service


----------



## Roopesh91

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Good on you my friend - that's really odd isn't it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, congrats again


Thank you buddy! It is indeed odd and I'm glad that was all. 

Wishing you the best too!


----------



## Bandish

prettyisotonic said:


> holy moly, bandish you clever bandicoot!!
> 
> Congrats sandeep!


----------



## foios

Hi Guys,

I was asked to share the documents prepared:

- Skills Assessments (for me and partner, as I claimed partner points)
- PTE certificates and emails confirmations from PTE that they sent the scores
- PCCs
- Diplomas and Transcripts with translations
- CV, Microsoft certificates
- Birth Certificates with translations
- Passports, NSW Photo Cards, Driver Licenses
- Proof of de-facto relationships: Bank Statement, Lease Agreement, Statutory Declaration
- Form 80 for both
- Non relevant experience references (non relevant because it was used for Skills Assessment)
- AUS experience proof (reference, pay slips (2 for each month of 1 year claimed), tax statement, ATO extract about the company as it changed names)
- Medicals done one month before the visa invite

I think that's about it...


----------



## Bandish

kdpillai said:


> Thanks a lot...In Fact from yesterday i was thinking of asking you for prediction..I type the words then delete...


----------



## azuprejo

*where to add additional documents that CO requested ?*

Hi

I got a CO contact yesterday requesting for additional doc for my spouse English.

I have a doubt now where to upload the document

Is it inside the section for Language ability for her, or in the additional documents on top.

And confirm that i provided the documents as requested.

Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## amarsandhu

This feeling is inexpressible.
Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.

Anzsco- 263311
Lodge date- 12 october 2018
Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc

additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019

🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## nitin2611

azuprejo said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I got a CO contact yesterday requesting for additional doc for my spouse English.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a doubt now where to upload the document
> 
> 
> 
> Is it inside the section for Language ability for her, or in the additional documents on top.
> 
> 
> 
> And confirm that i provided the documents as requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody confirm this?




If you have claimed points for spouse then under your name there would be a section related to partner - there one needs to provide 3 things - Age proof, skill assessment n then functional English. I would understand you need to provide in that section.


----------



## Lovegill

]Dear all, Department has added my baby in 189 application. My baby is born in Australia and 3 months old. But they haven’t provided HAP ID for him. I want to ask that is medical mandatory for my baby ? as one customer executive answered my call and he said that if the baby is born in Australia, no medicals are required. Kindly suggest me if someone has similar situation. Also, Action required section shows outstanding payment, but when I open the link, it shows nothing. I have already paid all required payment. Thanks


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Just a doubt guys.. what is immi acknowledgement document recieved status... does it mean that co has started working on our case. Is it somewhat related to the grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Congratulations


----------



## DivAus

dkkrlaus said:


> Any grants for Nov ? Any update?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Nope


----------



## Bandish

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Many Congratulations...
Happy for you..


----------



## beeze50

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Hi Amar,

How did you get IMMI acknowledgment for documents received ? Was it an email sent to you acknowledging it or something else?

Regards,
Varun


----------



## azuprejo

nitin2611 said:


> If you have claimed points for spouse then under your name there would be a section related to partner - there one needs to provide 3 things - Age proof, skill assessment n then functional English. I would understand you need to provide in that section.


I am not claiming partner points.

She is the dependent application in separate section.


----------



## Divkasi

kdpillai said:


> pallavid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Congratulations
> We too received our grant yesterday 23Jan
> Code - 261312
> Lodged - 12th OCT 2018
> Grant - 23rd Jan 2019
> IED - 1 Oct 2019
> 
> Best of luck to all who r waiting for the grant
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations 🎉
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

*Got it !*

*Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*

Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...

Never expected within 90 days. 

Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


----------



## Divkasi

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Many congratulations 🎊. And all the best.


----------



## Divkasi

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congratulations 🎊. What’s your anzsco code


----------



## Saif

Bandish Bandish, our own little soothsayer, it is between tomorrow and the 25th 

My wife and I would love to host a dinner for you if you are anywhere in and around Delhi


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> Congratulations 🎊. What’s your anzsco code


Thanks mate!

For people on mobile:
ICT BA - 261111
ITA - 911
Lodged - 29OCT18
DG - 24JAN19


----------



## Divkasi

saifsd said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎊. What’s your anzsco code
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> For people on mobile:
> ICT BA - 261111
> ITA - 911
> Lodged - 29OCT18
> DG - 24JAN19[/QUOTE
> 
> I too lodged my on 29th October.261313. Hope I get the grant soon
Click to expand...


----------



## nitin2611

azuprejo said:


> I am not claiming partner points.
> 
> 
> 
> She is the dependent application in separate section.




Then perhaps language section is the most apt one


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congrats!!


----------



## nitin2611

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> 
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...




That's cool Saif...wish you all the best


----------



## bssanthosh47

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Congratulations man ..happy for u 🙂 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## amarsandhu

Rajesh arora said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## amarsandhu

Bandish said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations...
> Happy for you..
Click to expand...

Thanku so much bandish


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Awesome Saif bhai .. congratulations..happy for u brother 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## atifiqbal1985

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


WoW! Many congrats Saif. You are one of the most active members, and help everyone a lot.

I am sure more good things will come your way. Enjoy the day.


----------



## amarsandhu

bssanthosh47 said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations man ..happy for u 🙂
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Santosh,
I hope & pray ur grant is also just on the way... 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## amarsandhu

beeze50 said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amar,
> 
> How did you get IMMI acknowledgment for documents received ? Was it an email sent to you acknowledging it or something else?
> 
> Regards,
> Varun
Click to expand...

Hi Varun,

I had uploaded additional docs just 12-15 days before. 
So i got that mail by CO that ur new docs has been received & acknowledged


----------



## Rajesh arora

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congratulations


----------



## dkkrlaus

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> 
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibu1481

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...



Many congrats !!! and all the very best


----------



## intruder_

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> 
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congrats on the anticipated news !


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Woooww... Super happy for you... 
Congratulations to you and your family.... Real fast Grant...
Enjoy the moment...


----------



## Vab18

Bandish said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Woooww... Super happy for you...
> Congratulations to you and your family.... Real fast Grant...
> Enjoy the moment...
Click to expand...

Congrats Saifsd


----------



## aviator505

JG said:


> March second half is what I believe.


Hi JG,
What's your prediction on my case below:
ANZSCO:261313
Points:75
VISA lodged on:21 november 2018
Grant date:??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vab18

Can I ask is there anyone on here with Immi Assessment Commence received prior to 20 November who is still waiting please?


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Bandish Bandish, our own little soothsayer, it is between tomorrow and the 25th
> 
> My wife and I would love to host a dinner for you if you are anywhere in and around Delhi


Ha ha ... you have already given me so many titles...:typing:  
You too are a nice and helping person. Great to know you on this forum.

Would have loved the dinner party ...   But we stay nowhere near Delhi... 
Enjoy the moment and beautiful life ahead...


----------



## ffbigfans

*Immitracker*

Hi guys,
just sign in and submit my case in immitracker.
does anyone having error in custom view ?
I remove so many columns in Consolidated visa 189, and save my custom view.
But when I reopen the tracker, it showed me loading view forever.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> 
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...




Many Many Congratulations Saif....all the best for your future down under...Really happy for you...Directly and indirectly you have helped me a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> For people on mobile:
> ICT BA - 261111
> ITA - 911
> Lodged - 29OCT18
> DG - 24JAN19[/QUOTE
> 
> I too lodged my on 29th October.261313. Hope I get the grant soon
> 
> 
> 
> You should get it sooner than you expect...
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks Usha, I wish you get yours very soon, it is well deserved...


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> That's cool Saif...wish you all the best


Thanks Nitin


----------



## thulili

bssanthosh47 said:


> Members in your family unit include only : You ,your wife and children and no one else .
> 
> Remove other members before submitting the application . They are not part of your family unit .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Awesome Saif bhai .. congratulations..happy for u brother
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Santhosh, my brother, my eyes would be searching your announcement from today. Just chill and be not worried...


----------



## aljon_villar

Lodged Oct 12 (189)
Registered Nurse
Grant: ???

Bandish?? Any predictions?


----------



## gauraveca

Congrats saif. Now say a prayer for me as well 



saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


----------



## Saif

atifiqbal1985 said:


> WoW! Many congrats Saif. You are one of the most active members, and help everyone a lot.
> 
> I am sure more good things will come your way. Enjoy the day.


Thanks Atif for your kind words, I'll be here to help, if the frequency goes down you know my notice period at work is over 
Good luck to you from across the border bro!


----------



## Saif

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Thank you Rajesh


----------



## kkjuly15

Hi all.. Happy to share that we (family of 3) got our direct grant this morning.. at 9.10 AM IST.

Thank you all for all your support. 
Wish everyone who are waiting a speedy grant.

261313
Lodged - Oct 9
Direct Grant - Jan 24


----------



## Saif

dkkrlaus said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks dkkrlaus!


----------



## Saif

bibu1481 said:


> Many congrats !!! and all the very best


Thanks bibu1481


----------



## Saif

intruder_ said:


> Congrats on the anticipated news !



only good people anticipate good about others...Thank you


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Woooww... Super happy for you...
> Congratulations to you and your family.... Real fast Grant...
> Enjoy the moment...


Thanks Bandish.


----------



## Saif

Vab18 said:


> Congrats Saifsd


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bandish

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey Bandish
> 
> Could you please predict mine too.
> 
> G. Accountant- lodged -16th nov 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20-Feb-2019...
All the Best !


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Ha ha ... you have already given me so many titles...:typing:
> You too are a nice and helping person. Great to know you on this forum.
> 
> Would have loved the dinner party ...   But we stay nowhere near Delhi...
> Enjoy the moment and beautiful life ahead...


Thanks for all the fun with your estimates.
Good to know you too.
I wish the best for you my friend.


----------



## Saif

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Many Many Congratulations Saif....all the best for your future down under...Really happy for you...Directly and indirectly you have helped me a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! It is my pleasure if I can be of any help to anyone.


----------



## Bandish

robanto said:


> Hey Bandish,
> Any chance you could predict mine too
> 
> No CO contact yet.
> ANZSCO - 261312
> Points- 75
> Lodged - 17 Sept 2018
> Medical clearance - 28 Sept 2018
> IACM mail - 22 Nov 2018
> 
> Immiaccount status:
> Received
> Last updated - 28 Sep 2018
> Date submitted - 17 Sep 2018


04-March-2019
All the Best...


----------



## Saif

gauraveca said:


> Congrats saif. Now say a prayer for me as well


Thanks Gaurav!
You are all in my prayers. If I was a CO I would have sent a bulk mail to all people waiting on this forum. I can understand the little decisions in life that you avoid taking just because of this wait...


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Usha, I wish you get yours very soon, it is well deserved...
Click to expand...

Thank you. Keep me in Ur prayers. 
Have a wonderful life ahead!


----------



## Saif

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi all.. Happy to share that we (family of 3) got our direct grant this morning.. at 9.10 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support.
> Wish everyone who are waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> 261313
> Lodged - Oct 9
> Direct Grant - Jan 24


Congratulations! Happy for you.


----------



## Bandish

shahid15 said:


> Hi Bandish.
> Seeing as you are a seer of natural talent, thought I would jump the Bandish bandwagon
> Care to have a guesstimate for me? Logdeod on 30/11/18. TIA


21-Feb-2019
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

aljon_villar said:


> Lodged Oct 12 (189)
> Registered Nurse
> Grant: ???
> 
> Bandish?? Any predictions?


Whats your ANZSCO code? There are different categories of registered nurses on immitracker..


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Bandish said:


> Hi Arfath,
> 
> 
> 
> PCC is required for the whole tenure of your stay in any country for the last 10 years.
> 
> Having said that, do you have a mail trail stating that you will not be provided Qatar PCC for the whole period you have stayed there and only for last 6 months? If so, you could attach that along with your Qatar PCC. So that you can prove that you tried from your end to get the PCC for full duration. Apart from that I think you could add the Visa stamp pages for your entry/exit from Qatar. These are my views, others could also provide their valuable insight in this issue.


Hi Arfath I am with the same case as yours I applied 190 visa on 9th May and got three CO contacts as I failed to procure Qatar PCC even paid a sum of RS 25000 to an agency of Kerala out of fifty thousand demanded by them and wasted well over four months but they could not secure the PCC from Qatar yes previously they claimed they had been securing PCC . Now I have requested for a PCC waiver to the CO.First of all you send an Email mail to Qatar embassy at New Delhi that you require a PCC on visitor/business visas they will let you know that without a resident card of Qatar it is not given .Attach that and any other attempts you made and a screen shot of the web site where it's clearly mentioned that in business visas they don't issue PCC. Before a CO contact apply for the waiver that would save the time otherwise like me it's going to be nine months and still nothing and case is with the CO for the waiver

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Santhosh, my brother, my eyes would be searching your announcement from today. Just chill and be not worried...


wishes and prayers and friends from forum is what keeps me going . 
i had lost all hope but wishes from good hearted ppl give me a glimmer of hope everyday  Lets see what how and when is it in store for me ! CO's have distanced themselves from my case   
but i am positive and feel that it has to be my day the next day  

btw , Its time to let go off your refrigerator   

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Goki

Goki said:


> I have had this feeling too . 290 days i have logged in once per day whenever my work is over . if the page throws some error . I use to pray , Please God let me get a grant  don't know when is that day



Congrats Mate , May be really CO was accessing your files . Happy for u


----------



## sumitgupta225

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - Apart from Form 80 - check your record of responses for your visa application itself, in case you marked the education as 'onshore' . I am not sure if they will respond by email, but no harm trying!
> 
> 2 - Well, you need to provide all the required proof for the full period you are claiming points for my friend - there have been instances of folks not doing so and still getting grants but that is up to the CO / CO team I believe. Also, since DHA only considers the last 10 years of skilled employment, why do you need 15? Apologies if it is a naive question. It isn't easy collating together 'old' evidence - but necessary, at least to try.
> 
> 3 - Clearly it won't work, since you have submitted an affidavit, and they have asked for an employment reference letter. Do note you have to meet DHA's standards for what an employment reference letter should have.
> 
> 4 - Depends on the institution - usually the Registrar's office may already have a template or be able to put something together if it is a new request. As long as it is on the official letter head, it could be one long run on sentence stating person ABC with ID XYZ completed the course at the appropriate level, which was conducted in English etc. etc.
> 
> Good news is your application is progressing, all the best


Thank you again. 

1. I verified all communication and have never claimed any education in Australia. I have sent an email to them explaining it. Fingers crossed for getting a reply from them. Plan B is a Statutory declaration mentioning i never have had any education in Australia. 
2. Started collecting all documents and will get them notarized. 
3. Contacted the HR. Plan B here will be to make them say this is for a loan.
4. Getting letters is difficult but started the process. Plan B will be making spouse give PTE.

I will post again once i have all documents ready for further action.


----------



## accountant0618

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...



Congratulations! Enjoy the moment and good luck down under!


----------



## jaggsb

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## accountant0618

Hi Experts,

While I am waiting for my grant, I want to also look on options for my brother for a 189 or 190 visa as well. He wants me to do the research. :rant: 

He has a degree in Computer Engineering, has worked as a programmer for I think around 12 years now. He is 35. What are his options? Is there another thread for this, or some resources maybe, for a start? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jaggsb

kdpillai said:


> Thanks..


Congrats kdpillai on your visa grant. All the best for your migration towards Australia.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Goki said:


> Congrats Mate , May be really CO was accessing your files . Happy for u


Hi Goki ,

I saw your reply to my previous post but i am unable to find it to reply to it . lol


During your calls by any change were u able to convince CO to open your file and look at the status and drop a note to CO?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mongapb05

Hey Bandish Bro, 

Can u please predict mine. 

Lodged date 14 oct

Code 261313

Claimed spouse points 

Total points 75

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey Bandish
> 
> Could you please predict mine too.
> 
> G. Accountant- lodged -16th nov 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see another Accountant here. You are 6 days ahead of me. Please let me know when you get anything!

Good luck to us!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaggsb

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Congrats. Best wishes for your migration towards Australia.


----------



## kunalbatra46

accountant0618 said:


> Good to see another Accountant here. You are 6 days ahead of me. Please let me know when you get anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to us!:fingerscrossed:




Sure thing accountant0618, have you received any notification, it says received on my file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogjeet1984

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congrats bro!! Lucky u to have the grant within 90 days 
All the best for Downunder :thumb:


----------



## jaggsb

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congrats.Happy for you.Best wishes for your move towards Aus.


----------



## mongapb05

amarsandhu said:


> This feeling is inexpressible.
> Thanku god and thanku every1 who helped here throughout my Journey.
> 
> Anzsco- 263311
> Lodge date- 12 october 2018
> Front loaded all docs with medical and pcc
> 
> additional docs uploaded- 12 jan 2019
> IMMI ACKNOWLEDGEMENT DOCUMENTS RECEIVED mail- 22 jan 2019
> Visa Grant- 24 jan 2019
> 
> 🤩🤩🤩🤩


Congratulations , 

U have last name as empty in your passport, and u put ur whole name as Family name. 
Right? 

When u created immi account account, using family name and leaving last name as empty. 

Does ur name come as, A B, null in immi account? 

WHERE A is ur first name and B is last. 

Did u submit any sort of name splitting affidavit? 



Thanks 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

sumitgupta225 said:


> Thank you again.
> 
> 1. I verified all communication and have never claimed any education in Australia. I have sent an email to them explaining it. Fingers crossed for getting a reply from them. Plan B is a Statutory declaration mentioning i never have had any education in Australia.
> 2. Started collecting all documents and will get them notarized.
> 3. Contacted the HR. Plan B here will be to make them say this is for a loan.
> 4. Getting letters is difficult but started the process. Plan B will be making spouse give PTE.
> 
> I will post again once i have all documents ready for further action.


All the best.. Sumit...
Wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## mongapb05

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congratulations , stay blessed 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongapb05

kdpillai said:


> Dear all,
> Happy to inform..Today received the grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> Code - 233914. Points - 75
> Lodged - 11th Oct 2018
> Grant date - 24th January 2019.
> IED 24th Sep 2019
> 
> So happy guys. Best of luck for others waiting for the grant...


Congratulations  

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Friends,

Here is some additional information regarding my application that might be helpful in some way, or at least help calm a few nerves...

*- Education: *
-- Uploaded only *final year* Marksheets (not transcripts)
-- G and PG only
*- Employment:*
-- Uploaded only *1 payslip per year* (April month) for claimed period of employment.
-- No 26AS or Form 16 uploaded
-- Only ITR acknowledgement form for some years and ITR Verification forms for some others.
-- Uploaded bank statements highlighting salary, HDFC statement was *black and white*, uploaded as is.
-- Uploaded Appointment Letter, only a couple of increment letters along with RnR included referral letter.
-- Uploaded PF passbook copy.
-- No emp verification done for sure. HR and my boss are friends 
*- Partner and Relationship: *
-- Uploaded Nikahnaama in Urdu along with English version (not a translation).
-- Uploaded my wife's passport and literally typed "Husband's name mentioned in PP", same with kids PP for parents name.
-- Uploaded one marriage pic.
-- Uploaded recent FY joint account statement.
-- Uploaded a letter from school (Nursery to year 10) along with her G and PG degree copies as Proof of Functional English.
*- Visa Fee: *
-- Paid using HDFC Forex card which was cheapest, they gave me a cashback voucher of INR 1500, check this with them when you buy.
*- Others:*
-- All my file names had spaces 
-- Uploaded bank statement after lodging
-- Had my medicals and pcc prior to submission
-- Did not upload too many proofs for one thing.
-- Uploaded the same doc under different sections but mentioned the unique reason, like "Father's name included on AADHAAR" for my daughters.
-- Did not check my mail or immi account every 15 mnts or put it on auto refresh. Checked only once on *weekdays *and enjoyed the weekends.
-- Did not buy a new refrigerator, had the old one repaired again. Bought suits and formal shoes instead.
-- Did not tell everyone about my plans, only 3 adults know about it, wife obviously, bro, friend! So no giving answers, no questions asked, no stress.
-- I will post more when I remember or asked.

Thank you once again and good luck to all the ones waiting.


----------



## Goki

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Goki ,
> 
> I saw your reply to my previous post but i am unable to find it to reply to it . lol
> 
> 
> During your calls by any change were u able to convince CO to open your file and look at the status and drop a note to CO?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Sorry that post was to saifsd  yesterday he had posted about the application slowness and suspecting whether his application was being assessed . 

Coming to my point . we have tried convincing the the call agents to put a notes on multiple occasions (at-least hoping they have dropped a note ) 

But to be precise , they have clearly told that putting the CO a note doesn't make any difference .

I am guessing that application might be going to multiple cross checks 

may be its fate that i should reach the triple century mark .


----------



## Saif

accountant0618 said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy the moment and good luck down under!


Thanks mate


----------



## kkjuly15

saifsd said:


> kkjuly15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.. Happy to share that we (family of 3) got our direct grant this morning.. at 9.10 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support.
> Wish everyone who are waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> 261313
> Lodged - Oct 9
> Direct Grant - Jan 24
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Happy for you.
Click to expand...


Congrats to you as well saifsd 🙂


----------



## cooljapes

Hello All,

Have an query.

I had an Co contact for TB screening test for my kid. He was under 2 years when we did medicals but crossed two by the time we lodged for Visa.
So in the CO contact email in the last page is the pdf with HAP id and health examinations list.

So now when I log in to e-medicals, I can see that I need to provide parents consent and then I can print out referral letter.

1st question is for my son in health assessment section I can still see organize health examination button. I assume that is not required since Co has already generated hap id? I assume if I click organisate health it creates a new hap id? 

2nd in the health examination list it shows medical examinations completed and ask only for TB screening to be done. So should I mention this specifically to the hospital and take only TB screening or will they be aware of what tests to do or should I do both medical examinations and TB screening just to be safer? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbahuguna

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...




Congratulations Saif! 
Now you can skip buying that refrigerator


----------



## Saif

mongapb05 said:


> Hey Bandish Bro,
> 
> Can u please predict mine.
> 
> Lodged date 14 oct
> 
> Code 261313
> 
> Claimed spouse points
> 
> Total points 75
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


I am not the only one Bandish bro


----------



## Bandish

mongapb05 said:


> Hey Bandish Bro,
> 
> Can u please predict mine.
> 
> Lodged date 14 oct
> 
> Code 261313
> 
> Claimed spouse points
> 
> Total points 75
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


tomorrow .... or 29-Jan-2019 (Assuming 26 and 28-Jan-2019 are holidays in Australia)


----------



## jaggsb

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi all.. Happy to share that we (family of 3) got our direct grant this morning.. at 9.10 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support.
> Wish everyone who are waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> 261313
> Lodged - Oct 9
> Direct Grant - Jan 24


Congrats. Best wishes.


----------



## Goki

mongapb05 said:


> Hey Bandish Bro,
> 
> Can u please predict mine.
> 
> Lodged date 14 oct
> 
> Code 261313
> 
> Claimed spouse points
> 
> Total points 75
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


she is not going to predict it , unless u call her Bandish Sis


----------



## Saif

yogjeet1984 said:


> Congrats bro!! Lucky u to have the grant within 90 days
> All the best for Downunder :thumb:


Thanks Yogjeet. Good luck.


----------



## Saif

jaggsb said:


> Congrats.Happy for you.Best wishes for your move towards Aus.


Thank you.


----------



## Saif

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulations , stay blessed
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## jaggsb

bssanthosh47 said:


> wishes and prayers and friends from forum is what keeps me going .
> i had lost all hope but wishes from good hearted ppl give me a glimmer of hope everyday  Lets see what how and when is it in store for me ! CO's have distanced themselves from my case
> but i am positive and feel that it has to be my day the next day
> 
> btw , Its time to let go off your refrigerator
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh,

Don't lose hope. Your time to grab the Grant is very near. You have been providing so much of help on this forum.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> I am not the only one Bandish bro


Hahahaha... :lol:


----------



## nitin2611

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi all.. Happy to share that we (family of 3) got our direct grant this morning.. at 9.10 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support.
> Wish everyone who are waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> 261313
> Lodged - Oct 9
> Direct Grant - Jan 24




Many congratulations Kkjuly


----------



## Saif

kkjuly15 said:


> Congrats to you as well saifsd 🙂


Thank you kkjuly15


----------



## Saif

sbahuguna said:


> Congratulations Saif!
> Now you can skip buying that refrigerator


Thanks sbahuguna!
Ha ha, that is true...not just that all small decisions that were pending to make due to this.


----------



## Bandish

Goki said:


> she is not going to predict it , unless u call her Bandish Sis


Ha ha ... Thanks Goki ...


----------



## aljon_villar

Bandish said:


> Whats your ANZSCO code? There are different categories of registered nurses on immitracker..


254415
Critical Care and Emergency


----------



## divyashil

A quick query.
I'm taking help of an agent for my 189 application. 
I'm not claiming spouse's points, and my agent says there is no specific section to upload her education, work experience and english proficiency documents. Have already lodged the application without them. Is it okay or what next should be done?

Thanks in advance for all the support and guidance.

ANZSCO-233914
ITA-11/10/18
Lodged-16/11/18


----------



## aljon_villar

I lodged my visa last October 12 for 189 (254415 Registered Nurse)
I'm about to start work as a nurse in Canberra this coming February 11.

Do I need to update my application or inform immigration? 
I am currently on a bridging visa with no restrictions.


----------



## accountant0618

kunalbatra46 said:


> Sure thing accountant0618, have you received any notification, it says received on my file.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Same with me as well. Still RECEIVED. I'm hopeful we get something next month.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saif

divyashil said:


> A quick query.
> I'm taking help of an agent for my 189 application.
> I'm not claiming spouse's points, and my agent says there is no specific section to upload her education, work experience and english proficiency documents. Have already lodged the application without them. Is it okay or what next should be done?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the support and guidance.
> 
> ANZSCO-233914
> ITA-11/10/18
> Lodged-16/11/18


Is your agent MARA authorized? I dont think so. You must upload proof of functional english for your wife, see the link below...
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## Marcus_1104

saifsd said:


> Friends,
> 
> Here is some additional information regarding my application that might be helpful in some way, or at least help calm a few nerves...
> 
> *- Education: *
> -- Uploaded only *final year* Marksheets (not transcripts)
> -- G and PG only
> *- Employment:*
> -- Uploaded only *1 payslip per year* (April month) for claimed period of employment.
> -- No 26AS or Form 16 uploaded
> -- Only ITR acknowledgement form for some years and ITR Verification forms for some others.
> -- Uploaded bank statements highlighting salary, HDFC statement was *black and white*, uploaded as is.
> -- Uploaded Appointment Letter, only a couple of increment letters along with RnR included referral letter.
> -- Uploaded PF passbook copy.
> -- No emp verification done for sure. HR and my boss are friends
> *- Partner and Relationship: *
> -- Uploaded Nikahnaama in Urdu along with English version (not a translation).
> -- Uploaded my wife's passport and literally typed "Husband's name mentioned in PP", same with kids PP for parents name.
> -- Uploaded one marriage pic.
> -- Uploaded recent FY joint account statement.
> -- Uploaded a letter from school (Nursery to year 10) along with her G and PG degree copies as Proof of Functional English.
> *- Visa Fee: *
> -- Paid using HDFC Forex card which was cheapest, they gave me a cashback voucher of INR 1500, check this with them when you buy.
> *- Others:*
> -- All my file names had spaces
> -- Uploaded bank statement after lodging
> -- Had my medicals and pcc prior to submission
> -- Did not upload too many proofs for one thing.
> -- Uploaded the same doc under different sections but mentioned the unique reason, like "Father's name included on AADHAAR" for my daughters.
> -- Did not check my mail or immi account every 15 mnts or put it on auto refresh. Checked only once on *weekdays *and enjoyed the weekends.
> -- Did not buy a new refrigerator, had the old one repaired again. Bought suits and formal shoes instead.
> -- Did not tell everyone about my plans, only 3 adults know about it, wife obviously, bro, friend! So no giving answers, no questions asked, no stress.
> -- I will post more when I remember or asked.
> 
> Thank you once again and good luck to all the ones waiting.


Congrats bro saifsd! thanks for the detailed information and just wanna say you are wrong, haha, all of us here are adults and we know about your plan,  enjoy your life down under bro, hopefully all of us here will be able to join you guys soon


----------



## csdhan

divyashil said:


> A quick query.
> I'm taking help of an agent for my 189 application.
> I'm not claiming spouse's points, and my agent says there is no specific section to upload her education, work experience and english proficiency documents. Have already lodged the application without them. Is it okay or what next should be done?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the support and guidance.
> 
> ANZSCO-233914
> ITA-11/10/18
> Lodged-16/11/18


Bunch all her education files into one, name properly and upload to others section. Same thing with her experience docs. These are not compulsory docs and can be clubbed into one file to keep file count low.

I have also didn't get any option to upload partner's English docs. I uploaded it in others and some other section like identity docs where I felt CO would definitely look at uploaded docs. Got grant with no probs.


----------



## bssanthosh47

divyashil said:


> A quick query.
> I'm taking help of an agent for my 189 application.
> I'm not claiming spouse's points, and my agent says there is no specific section to upload her education, work experience and english proficiency documents. Have already lodged the application without them. Is it okay or what next should be done?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the support and guidance.
> 
> ANZSCO-233914
> ITA-11/10/18
> Lodged-16/11/18


It is not at all OK . Time to beat your agent on his head . lol 

If you are not claiming spouse points no need to attach work related docs .

For English : there will be a section called Language ability: functional english . I have it . if not upload under others 
For education : ask your agent to upload and others .

What is your agent waiting for ??Ask him to upload under others and update u .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

Goki said:


> Sorry that post was to saifsd  yesterday he had posted about the application slowness and suspecting whether his application was being assessed .
> 
> Coming to my point . we have tried convincing the the call agents to put a notes on multiple occasions (at-least hoping they have dropped a note )
> 
> But to be precise , they have clearly told that putting the CO a note doesn't make any difference .
> 
> I am guessing that application might be going to multiple cross checks
> 
> may be its fate that i should reach the triple century mark .


...and I got a Grant today, was I right then? Those who saw that yesterday keep your fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saif

Marcus_1104 said:


> Congrats bro saifsd! thanks for the detailed information and just wanna say you are wrong, haha, all of us here are adults and we know about your plan,  enjoy your life down under bro, hopefully all of us here will be able to join you guys soon


Thanks Markus. Yes you are right but we are all birds of the same feather here, we might help and empathize with each other unlike others who have nothing to do with migration but would bog you down with questions once they know of your plans...I trust we are all adults here, absolutely


----------



## mongapb05

My bad, 

Dear Bandish Sis , 

Stay blessed


Bandish said:


> Ha ha ... Thanks Goki ...


Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congrats! Good luck with the move...


----------



## Saif

csdhan said:


> Congrats! Good luck with the move...


Thanks mate.


----------



## scorpion24

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Raman_tiwana

*Got the Grant!*

Hi Fellas,

I've been a silent member of this forum. This forum and its members are extremely helpful.
I've received direct grant today (24/1/19)
Application submitted: 30/10/18
ANZCO Code: 263111

Good luck to anyone and everyone who's waiting for their grant!

Regards,
Raman


----------



## Saif

scorpion24 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Saif

Raman_tiwana said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum. This forum and its members are extremely helpful.
> I've received direct grant today (24/1/19)
> Application submitted: 30/10/18
> ANZCO Code: 263111
> 
> Good luck to anyone and everyone who's waiting for their grant!
> 
> Regards,
> Raman


Congratulations Raman.


----------



## Raman_tiwana

Thanks Saif.

I see you got yours today as well. Many congratulations to you!


----------



## jtech

Congrats. What time did you get the email?


----------



## jtech

Raman_tiwana said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum. This forum and its members are extremely helpful.
> I've received direct grant today (24/1/19)
> Application submitted: 30/10/18
> ANZCO Code: 263111
> 
> Good luck to anyone and everyone who's waiting for their grant!
> Regards,
> Raman


Congrats !! What time did you get the email


----------



## Bandish

aljon_villar said:


> 254415
> Critical Care and Emergency


Yours seems to be very near..
This week or Next week..
I guess.. 29-Jan-2019
All the Best !!


----------



## rmd123

Congratulations!!! All the Best for the journey ahead!



saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


----------



## Bandish

Raman_tiwana said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum. This forum and its members are extremely helpful.
> I've received direct grant today (24/1/19)
> Application submitted: 30/10/18
> ANZCO Code: 263111
> 
> Good luck to anyone and everyone who's waiting for their grant!
> 
> Regards,
> Raman


Congratulations...


----------



## Abysmal

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...


 many hearty congratulations 🎊


----------



## aljon_villar

aljon_villar said:


> I lodged my visa last October 12 for 189 (254415 Registered Nurse)
> I'm about to start work as a nurse in Canberra this coming February 11.
> 
> Do I need to update my application or inform immigration?
> I am currently on a bridging visa with no restrictions.


anyone?


----------



## JG

aljon_villar said:


> anyone?


There is no harm in updating the employment details.


----------



## YesJ

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...



Congratulations.. Wish you the speedy move there..!!


----------



## ddevansh

Dear All,

I have a query regarding Wife PTE score. 
I lodged my 189 visa application on 2nd Dec 2018 in 261313 code with 70 points.

I am not claiming points for my wife. She scored overall 30 in PTE but in speaking she scored 29. So is there any requirement for wife as dependent applicant that 30 in each R/W/L/S is required. My file is expected to be processed in March 2019, so I would like to know if this is a strict requirement for 30 each in PTE or the overall score of 37 would suffice. I would like to avoid CO contact for this. Please suggest if anybody had the same experience in past or undergone same situation. 

Regards,
Devansh


----------



## NB

ddevansh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query regarding Wife PTE score.
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 2nd Dec 2018 in 261313 code with 70 points.
> 
> I am not claiming points for my wife. She scored overall 30 in PTE but in speaking she scored 29. So is there any requirement for wife as dependent applicant that 30 in each R/W/L/S is required. My file is expected to be processed in March 2019, so I would like to know if this is a strict requirement for 30 each in PTE or the overall score of 37 would suffice. I would like to avoid CO contact for this. Please suggest if anybody had the same experience in past or undergone same situation.
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh


Hen did your wife give her English test ?
The score of 37 overall is good enough 

If it was after dec 2017 the scores are valid 

Cheers


----------



## cooljapes

cooljapes said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have an query.
> 
> I had an Co contact for TB screening test for my kid. He was under 2 years when we did medicals but crossed two by the time we lodged for Visa.
> So in the CO contact email in the last page is the pdf with HAP id and health examinations list.
> 
> So now when I log in to e-medicals, I can see that I need to provide parents consent and then I can print out referral letter.
> 
> 1st question is for my son in health assessment section I can still see organize health examination button. I assume that is not required since Co has already generated hap id? I assume if I click organisate health it creates a new hap id?
> 
> 2nd in the health examination list it shows medical examinations completed and ask only for TB screening to be done. So should I mention this specifically to the hospital and take only TB screening or will they be aware of what tests to do or should I do both medical examinations and TB screening just to be safer?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Guys, can anyone provide views I have the medicals scheduled for tomorrow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddevansh

NB said:


> ddevansh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query regarding Wife PTE score.
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 2nd Dec 2018 in 261313 code with 70 points.
> 
> I am not claiming points for my wife. She scored overall 30 in PTE but in speaking she scored 29. So is there any requirement for wife as dependent applicant that 30 in each R/W/L/S is required. My file is expected to be processed in March 2019, so I would like to know if this is a strict requirement for 30 each in PTE or the overall score of 37 would suffice. I would like to avoid CO contact for this. Please suggest if anybody had the same experience in past or undergone same situation.
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh
> 
> 
> 
> Hen did your wife give her English test ?
> The score of 37 overall is good enough
> 
> If it was after dec 2017 the scores are valid
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi,

Thanks for the information.
My wife gave PTE in Nov 2018.

But my only concern is 30 in each module as I checked on immigration website that for funtional english proof 30 each is required for spouse. I checked on below link. Please suggest.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

Regards,
Devansh


----------



## nitin2611

ddevansh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query regarding Wife PTE score.
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 2nd Dec 2018 in 261313 code with 70 points.
> 
> I am not claiming points for my wife. She scored overall 30 in PTE but in speaking she scored 29. So is there any requirement for wife as dependent applicant that 30 in each R/W/L/S is required. My file is expected to be processed in March 2019, so I would like to know if this is a strict requirement for 30 each in PTE or the overall score of 37 would suffice. I would like to avoid CO contact for this. Please suggest if anybody had the same experience in past or undergone same situation.
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh




Hi Devansh

Everyone needs functional English. The definition criteria is given in the link:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

For the PTE It is mentioned that 30 is required in EACH of the sections. Please refer to snapshot.


----------



## nitin2611

cooljapes said:


> Guys, can anyone provide views I have the medicals scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Hi Cooljapes 

Answering your 2nd query first. Your letter that has the HAP ID should also mention the tests that are needed. So that I assume would only have TB test mentioned. So the hospital folks can understand from that and would ask only that while registering and paying.

For 1st point I believe you don't need to click organize again as prime purpose of that is to submit health declaration (you did that already during you medicals) and get the HAP ID which you have now for the TB test. That's my understanding of it.


----------



## Saif

rmd123 said:


> Congratulations!!! All the Best for the journey ahead!


Thank you


----------



## nitin2611

NB said:


> Hen did your wife give her English test ?
> The score of 37 overall is good enough
> 
> If it was after dec 2017 the scores are valid
> 
> Cheers




Hi NB

I replied to the query above. You are more knowledgeable. Please confirm (to Devansh) if the understanding of functional English is correct or not.

Thanks 
Nitin


----------



## Saif

Abysmal said:


> many hearty congratulations 🎊


Thanks man


----------



## Saif

YesJ said:


> Congratulations.. Wish you the speedy move there..!!


thanks mate


----------



## Saif

cooljapes said:


> Guys, can anyone provide views I have the medicals scheduled for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Who all are there in your applications? If with kids go for TB gold instead of Mantoux. Just take my word on this. Pay extra around 4200/- if in India


----------



## cooljapes

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Cooljapes
> 
> Answering your 2nd query first. Your letter that has the HAP ID should also mention the tests that are needed. So that I assume would only have TB test mentioned. So the hospital folks can understand from that and would ask only that while registering and paying.
> 
> For 1st point I believe you don't need to click organize again as prime purpose of that is to submit health declaration (you did that already during you medicals) and get the HAP ID which you have now for the TB test. That's my understanding of it.


Thanks mate, I just printed the referral letter and it clearly says that medical examination can be reused and also which hospital has done that.
So it's clear now. Thanks. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooljapes

saifsd said:


> Who all are there in your applications? If with kids go for TB gold instead of Mantoux. Just take my word on this. Pay extra around 4200/- if in India


The test is only for my kid. Is TB gold :skin test or blood test.
I read in the forums that sometimes skin tests comes up positive if bcg vaccination was taken and so better to go with blood test. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

cooljapes said:


> The test is only for my kid. Is TB gold :skin test or blood test.
> I read in the forums that sometimes skin tests comes up positive if bcg vaccination was taken and so better to go with blood test.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Exactly, TB Gold is blood test. Two advantages: 1. You dont have to revisit the clinic 2. It is a more advance more accepted test. With Mantoux CO's ask to fill review form manyatimes...


----------



## cooljapes

saifsd said:


> Exactly, TB Gold is blood test. Two advantages: 1. You dont have to revisit the clinic 2. It is a more advance more accepted test. With Mantoux CO's ask to fill review form manyatimes...


Yeah thanks that's the plan. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

cooljapes said:


> Thanks mate, I just printed the referral letter and it clearly says that medical examination can be reused and also which hospital has done that.
> So it's clear now. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Medical examination can be reused means?

For the TB test I was told there are 2 types - skin test is cheap. And they creeped me out saying something would be inserted and then one has to come again post 24 or 48 hrs. The other one is blood tests. It's comparitively costly but no follow up needed.


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> Medical examination can be reused means?
> 
> For the TB test I was told there are 2 types - skin test is cheap. And they creeped me out saying something would be inserted and then one has to come again post 24 or 48 hrs. The other one is blood tests. It's comparitively costly but no follow up needed.


In Delhi Max, they charged INR 4200/- over and above the package price whereas Mantoux was included in the package. Just go for the blood test without doubt.


----------



## nitin2611

saifsd said:


> In Delhi Max, they charged INR 4200/- over and above the package price whereas Mantoux was included in the package. Just go for the blood test without doubt.




Yes I went for that. Was recommending the same for Cooljapes.

By the way quite happy to see the Business Analyst getting a direct grant that too within 90 day. Gives some hopes  All the best again


----------



## ddevansh

nitin2611 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hen did your wife give her English test ?
> The score of 37 overall is good enough
> 
> If it was after dec 2017 the scores are valid
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB
> 
> I replied to the query above. You are more knowledgeable. Please confirm (to Devansh) if the understanding of functional English is correct or not.
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin
Click to expand...


Hi Nitin,

Thanks for the details.
Also please let me know if 30 each is not obtained in PTE and we inform CO about the same, then what will be the impact on my application. As I am not claiming any points for my wife, Will the visa be granted to me or not?

Regards,
Devansh

Regards,
Devansh


----------



## cooljapes

saifsd said:


> In Delhi Max, they charged INR 4200/- over and above the package price whereas Mantoux was included in the package. Just go for the blood test without doubt.


For kids under 2 years they do only medical examination which is code 501 I think. But by the time I applied for Visa he crossed 2 hence need TB screening also to be done additionally. So in this medicals 501 will be reused and only 713 will be taken. On that note has anybody done TB gold in fortis bannerghatta, Bangalore. Just wanted to confirm if it is available in Fortis. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooljapes

One more query regarding the other information requested in my application.

I had an business visa for both UK and US and I didn't travel there due to the projects being scrapped.

So I form 80 in the additional information section I mentioned the same that I did not travel to these country but had visas and these have also expired and also mentioned the visa start and end dates

My contact was to provide the travel dates for 2 countries and if more than 12 months to provide Pcc.

1. So we will have to reply to the CO contact email providing this same explanation again and mentioning that this information is already provided in the form 80 . There is no document to attach here, so can I just attach the email explanation as an document in immi account. Should I also attach form 80 again?

2. And do Co's respond or acknowledge to our response emails? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

cooljapes said:


> For kids under 2 years they do only medical examination which is code 501 I think. But by the time I applied for Visa he crossed 2 hence need TB screening also to be done additionally. So in this medicals 501 will be reused and only 713 will be taken. On that note has anybody done TB gold in fortis bannerghatta, Bangalore. Just wanted to confirm if it is available in Fortis.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Hi Cooljapes,

I don't remember the exact test name but I did go TB test for my kid which was a blood test in fortis Bangalore.

PS: pls confirm the test name (PM me pls)


----------



## Elu

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...



Congratulations brother. Enjoy your moments.


----------



## Elu

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi all.. Happy to share that we (family of 3) got our direct grant this morning.. at 9.10 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support.
> Wish everyone who are waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> 261313
> Lodged - Oct 9
> Direct Grant - Jan 24





Congratulations!


----------



## Elu

Raman_tiwana said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum. This forum and its members are extremely helpful.
> I've received direct grant today (24/1/19)
> Application submitted: 30/10/18
> ANZCO Code: 263111
> 
> Good luck to anyone and everyone who's waiting for their grant!
> 
> Regards,
> Raman


Congratulations!


----------



## Bandish

Hey Elu, What was the CO contact for in your case?
Just trying to understand your case. Is your ANZSCO code now not in MLTSSL ?
So your assessing authority was VETASSESS?


----------



## gauraveca

Thanks mate. That exactly is the source of all the anxiety. I have been in the process for close to one and a half year now and all decisions, big and small have taken a hit because of this. I seriously hope all those who have been waiting for a long time get a grant soon so that we all can move on and take our decisions freely. :fingerscrossed:



saifsd said:


> Thanks Gaurav!
> You are all in my prayers. If I was a CO I would have sent a bulk mail to all people waiting on this forum. I can understand the little decisions in life that you avoid taking just because of this wait...


----------



## Vab18

Goki said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goki ,
> 
> I saw your reply to my previous post but i am unable to find it to reply to it . lol
> 
> 
> During your calls by any change were u able to convince CO to open your file and look at the status and drop a note to CO?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that post was to saifsd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday he had posted about the application slowness and suspecting whether his application was being assessed .
> 
> Coming to my point . we have tried convincing the the call agents to put a notes on multiple occasions (at-least hoping they have dropped a note )
> 
> But to be precise , they have clearly told that putting the CO a note doesn't make any difference .
> 
> I am guessing that application might be going to multiple cross checks
> 
> may be its fate that i should reach the triple century mark .
Click to expand...

I have had them leave a note to CO and can confirm it’s made 0 difference! It’s not fun seeing everyone lodged much later getting grants even though I’m happy to see everyone get their life changing opportunities it doesn’t change the fact our life is on hold, waiting, daily reading this forum, checking immi tracker and knowing when you log in to immi account it’s still the same 😫... wondering which date will it change, will we be lucky and get it soon or unlucky like some others I’ve read on here waiting over a year and hearing nothing! Sorry went on a rant there 🤣


----------



## Creation2683

Finally lots of CO contact grants....as per yesterday immtracker some grants of dec co contact...Hope Lisa sent myone as well..What you say Harry Potter of the group..Bandish 🤔🤔🤔🤔😀😀😀


----------



## Rupi2cool

Hi Bandish,
Any prediction for me
19th Oct Lodgement


Very happy and congratulations to those who received their grants....


----------



## Bandish

Creation2683 said:


> Finally lots of CO contact grants....as per yesterday immtracker some grants of dec co contact...Hope Lisa sent myone as well..What you say Harry Potter of the group..Bandish 🤔🤔🤔🤔😀😀😀


Haha... Hope for the best... 😄


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Hi Bandish,
> Any prediction for me
> 19th Oct Lodgement
> 
> 
> Very happy and congratulations to those who received their grants....


What's your ANZSCO?


----------



## manu14143

Roopesh91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The wife and I received our grant yesterday morning!
> It was a pleasant surprise to receive it not long after the CO contact.
> 
> This forum has been a great resource and wishing everyone the best on their journey!


Hi Roooesh,

May I know what was the CO contact for and how did he contact?

A little curious as I am waiting for the process.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> Any prediction for me
> 19th Oct Lodgement
> 
> 
> Very happy and congratulations to those who received their grants....
> 
> 
> 
> What's your ANZSCO?
Click to expand...


233311 electrical engineer...


----------



## Bandish

Vab18 said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goki ,
> 
> I saw your reply to my previous post but i am unable to find it to reply to it . lol
> 
> 
> During your calls by any change were u able to convince CO to open your file and look at the status and drop a note to CO?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that post was to saifsd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday he had posted about the application slowness and suspecting whether his application was being assessed .
> 
> Coming to my point . we have tried convincing the the call agents to put a notes on multiple occasions (at-least hoping they have dropped a note )
> 
> But to be precise , they have clearly told that putting the CO a note doesn't make any difference .
> 
> I am guessing that application might be going to multiple cross checks
> 
> may be its fate that i should reach the triple century mark .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had them leave a note to CO and can confirm it’s made 0 difference! It’s not fun seeing everyone lodged much later getting grants even though I’m happy to see everyone get their life changing opportunities it doesn’t change the fact our life is on hold, waiting, daily reading this forum, checking immi tracker and knowing when you log in to immi account it’s still the same 😫... wondering which date will it change, will we be lucky and get it soon or unlucky like some others I’ve read on here waiting over a year and hearing nothing! Sorry went on a rant there 🤣
Click to expand...

At Max, I can say, keep your cool and hope for the best... You will soon be on the other side with the grant...


----------



## pcalbus

Hi Guys, I submitted my application on 19th October for ANZ code 263111. Any idea by when i will get my Grant.

Also do i need to upload the Reference letters that i had submitted for ACS verification as well ?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*ACS second assessment/ reassessment queries*

Please help me to clear my doubts regarding acs reassessment. Also, consider the questions on documents shortage from visa lodging perspective.


*Brief employment history*
*Company A - *
Episode 1 - Trainee Software Engineer - Mar 14, 2011 to Mar 31, 2012.
Episode 2 - Associate Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2012 to Mar 31, 2013.
episode 3 - Delivery Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2013 to Mar 24, 2014[Last working day]

*Company B* - Senior Software Engineer - Mar 27, 2014 to Sep 29, 2017[Last working day]

*Company C* - Senior Associate Projects - Oct 31,2017 to Till Date[Currently Employed]

*I had done my first ACS assessment in May 2017 when I was employed with Company B.*

*ACS outcome*
The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

I am currently working with Company C. And planning to do second ACS assessment.


*I have below questions.*

*Company A*
The Employment reference of company A stats that 
This is to certify that MYNAME(EMP No: XXXX)was a full time (40 hours/week) employee of Company A (India) from March 14, 2011 till March 24, 2014. The Last designation held with the organisation was “Delv Software Engineer”. 

1) I have not mentioned the breakup of designations as the duties were same and the promotions were just for namesake. As I am doing a reassessment, should I get the three designation breakup?

2) I do not have any proof of promotion, and it is difficult to get a promotion letter from the employer. What can I do?

3)I have payslips for entire employment except from Apr 2012 to July 2012. When I got a promotion in Apr 2012, I did not get salary revision in that month. Without payslips how can I prove the promotion?

4)When I try to submit for a second assessment using the same ACS account. The previous data is pre-populated which shows my first company as one episode with the latest designation for the entire duration. How can I edit if I want to break them into three episodes?

*Company B*
5) I had been working in the same designation for the entire period. I do not have any salary revision letter although I got two salary revisions. But I have payslips for the whole duration. What can I do?

6) I have travelled short business trips to Qatar three times on business visa for a total of 7 months. However, it was on India payroll only. Should I mention it in the employment reference?

*Company C*
7) I have a three-page employment reference. The letter contains company address only on the first page but not on the second and third page. Is this a problem of authenticity?

8) The contact phone number of the company in the letter does not contain ISD and STD codes. Example: mentioned as "Phone 42096000" instead of "Phone +91-44-42096000". Is this a problem?

9) HR has signed the letter and did not mention her contact information. Instead, they have provided the generic email for verification. Example: "To verify the content please reach [email protected]". Is this a problem?

I am confused so much. I would appreciate any help to clear my doubts. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> Any prediction for me
> 19th Oct Lodgement
> 
> 
> Very happy and congratulations to those who received their grants....
> 
> 
> 
> What's your ANZSCO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 233311 electrical engineer...
Click to expand...

12-Feb-2019.
All the best !


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> Any prediction for me
> 19th Oct Lodgement
> 
> 
> Very happy and congratulations to those who received their grants....
> 
> 
> 
> What's your ANZSCO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 233311 electrical engineer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12-Feb-2019.
> All the best !
Click to expand...


Thank you very much,,,, now I can focus for few days on some other activities....☺☺


----------



## Vab18

Bandish said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Goki ,
> 
> I saw your reply to my previous post but i am unable to find it to reply to it . lol
> 
> 
> During your calls by any change were u able to convince CO to open your file and look at the status and drop a note to CO?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that post was to saifsd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday he had posted about the application slowness and suspecting whether his application was being assessed .
> 
> Coming to my point . we have tried convincing the the call agents to put a notes on multiple occasions (at-least hoping they have dropped a note )
> 
> But to be precise , they have clearly told that putting the CO a note doesn't make any difference .
> 
> I am guessing that application might be going to multiple cross checks
> 
> may be its fate that i should reach the triple century mark .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had them leave a note to CO and can confirm it’s made 0 difference! It’s not fun seeing everyone lodged much later getting grants even though I’m happy to see everyone get their life changing opportunities it doesn’t change the fact our life is on hold, waiting, daily reading this forum, checking immi tracker and knowing when you log in to immi account it’s still the same 😫... wondering which date will it change, will we be lucky and get it soon or unlucky like some others I’ve read on here waiting over a year and hearing nothing! Sorry went on a rant there 🤣
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At Max, I can say, keep your cool and hope for the best... You will soon be on the other side with the grant...
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish


----------



## Elu

Bandish said:


> Hey Elu, What was the CO contact for in your case?
> Just trying to understand your case. Is your ANZSCO code now not in MLTSSL ?
> So your assessing authority was VETASSESS?


Hello Bandish, 
CO contact was for medical and it had been done one day after the contact. 
My ANZSCO code is still in MLTSSL. 
My assessing authority was VETASSESS. 
Can you please predict my case. It will be highly appreciated. 
ANZSCO 134213 (Primary Health Organization Manager) 
Lodged on 26/05/2017

Regards
Elu


----------



## gauraveca

I think you should give them a call every day and remind them that it's been such a long time and has crossed all timelines. It is beyond ridiculous. I know getting PR is not a right but a privilege but they can't keep people waiting for more than one and a half year. 

And I wish you all the best. Don't lose hope. You will get it soon.



Elu said:


> Hello Bandish,
> CO contact was for medical and it had been done one day after the contact.
> My ANZSCO code is still in MLTSSL.
> My assessing authority was VETASSESS.
> Can you please predict my case. It will be highly appreciated.
> ANZSCO 134213 (Primary Health Organization Manager)
> Lodged on 26/05/2017
> 
> Regards
> Elu


----------



## niko2222

Hi all,

Jobcode 331111 (Bricklayer)
Lodgement date 189visa. 03/09/18

Case officer contact (Adelaide) 14/11/18

How long you think the wait will be?

When you recieve the visa how long do you have before you must enter Australia?


----------



## Elu

gauraveca said:


> I think you should give them a call every day and remind them that it's been such a long time and has crossed all timelines. It is beyond ridiculous. I know getting PR is not a right but a privilege but they can't keep people waiting for more than one and a half year.
> 
> And I wish you all the best. Don't lose hope. You will get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> CO contact was for medical and it had been done one day after the contact.
> My ANZSCO code is still in MLTSSL.
> My assessing authority was VETASSESS.
> Can you please predict my case. It will be highly appreciated.
> ANZSCO 134213 (Primary Health Organization Manager)
> Lodged on 26/05/2017
> 
> Regards
> Elu
Click to expand...


Hello gauraveca, 
Thank you so much for your kind words which really sink my heart with tears. Wish you all the best and to have your grant very soon. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> *ACS second assessment/ reassessment queries*
> 
> Please help me to clear my doubts regarding acs reassessment. Also, consider the questions on documents shortage from visa lodging perspective.
> 
> I am confused so much. I would appreciate any help to clear my doubts. Thanks in advance


*Answers in blue below.*

*Brief employment history*
*Company A - *
Episode 1 - Trainee Software Engineer - Mar 14, 2011 to Mar 31, 2012.
Episode 2 - Associate Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2012 to Mar 31, 2013.
episode 3 - Delivery Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2013 to Mar 24, 2014[Last working day]

*Company B* - Senior Software Engineer - Mar 27, 2014 to Sep 29, 2017[Last working day]

*Company C* - Senior Associate Projects - Oct 31,2017 to Till Date[Currently Employed]

*I had done my first ACS assessment in May 2017 when I was employed with Company B.*

*ACS outcome*
The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

I am currently working with Company C. And planning to do second ACS assessment.


*I have below questions.*

*Company A*
The Employment reference of company A stats that 
This is to certify that MYNAME(EMP No: XXXX)was a full time (40 hours/week) employee of Company A (India) from March 14, 2011 till March 24, 2014. The Last designation held with the organisation was “Delv Software Engineer”. 

1) I have not mentioned the breakup of designations as the duties were same and the promotions were just for namesake. As I am doing a reassessment, should I get the three designation breakup?

*If its easy for you to get the designation breakup, then you can go for it. Else this is not specifically mentioned in the ACS reference letter guidelines PDF that all designations must be specified.*

2) I do not have any proof of promotion, and it is difficult to get a promotion letter from the employer. What can I do?

*I personally don't think promotion letters are mandatory till your roles and responsibilities are all covered in the employment reference letter.*

3)I have payslips for entire employment except from Apr 2012 to July 2012. When I got a promotion in Apr 2012, I did not get salary revision in that month. Without payslips how can I prove the promotion?

*Payslips can be provided quarterly, i.e. one payslip per quarter.Again no need to prove promotion, if RnR is proper.*

4)When I try to submit for a second assessment using the same ACS account. The previous data is pre-populated which shows my first company as one episode with the latest designation for the entire duration. How can I edit if I want to break them into three episodes?

*No idea.*

*Company B*
5) I had been working in the same designation for the entire period. I do not have any salary revision letter although I got two salary revisions. But I have payslips for the whole duration. What can I do?

*Payslips + bank statements are enough to prove salary revision.*

6) I have travelled short business trips to Qatar three times on business visa for a total of 7 months. However, it was on India payroll only. Should I mention it in the employment reference?

*Definitely Yes, Its mandatory as per guidelines.*

*Company C*
7) I have a three-page employment reference. The letter contains company address only on the first page but not on the second and third page. Is this a problem of authenticity?

*That's the general format, first page is only letterhead, as far as I know.*

8) The contact phone number of the company in the letter does not contain ISD and STD codes. Example: mentioned as "Phone 42096000" instead of "Phone +91-44-42096000". Is this a problem?

*May or may not be a problem. I hope COs would figure out the code based on company location. Still, much better if the code is already mentioned.*

9) HR has signed the letter and did not mention her contact information. Instead, they have provided the generic email for verification. Example: "To verify the content please reach [email protected]". Is this a problem?

*No that's how it is generally.*


----------



## Arfath

Hi vijay,
Can i have your contact number..my number is 8297646071
Rgds
Arfath


----------



## Arfath

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arfath,
> 
> 
> 
> PCC is required for the whole tenure of your stay in any country for the last 10 years.
> 
> Having said that, do you have a mail trail stating that you will not be provided Qatar PCC for the whole period you have stayed there and only for last 6 months? If so, you could attach that along with your Qatar PCC. So that you can prove that you tried from your end to get the PCC for full duration. Apart from that I think you could add the Visa stamp pages for your entry/exit from Qatar. These are my views, others could also provide their valuable insight in this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arfath I am with the same case as yours I applied 190 visa on 9th May and got three CO contacts as I failed to procure Qatar PCC even paid a sum of RS 25000 to an agency of Kerala out of fifty thousand demanded by them and wasted well over four months but they could not secure the PCC from Qatar yes previously they claimed they had been securing PCC . Now I have requested for a PCC waiver to the CO.First of all you send an Email mail to Qatar embassy at New Delhi that you require a PCC on visitor/business visas they will let you know that without a resident card of Qatar it is not given .Attach that and any other attempts you made and a screen shot of the web site where it's clearly mentioned that in business visas they don't issue PCC. Before a CO contact apply for the waiver that would save the time otherwise like me it's going to be nine months and still nothing and case is with the CO for the waiver
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hi vijay can i have ur contact number..my number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* regarding qatar pcc on business visa

Rgds
Arfath


----------



## Bandish

Elu said:


> Hello Bandish,
> CO contact was for medical and it had been done one day after the contact.
> My ANZSCO code is still in MLTSSL.
> My assessing authority was VETASSESS.
> Can you please predict my case. It will be highly appreciated.
> ANZSCO 134213 (Primary Health Organization Manager)
> Lodged on 26/05/2017
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Hey Elu, considering the trend of clearing up all pending cases these days. I think yours is also round the corner. Wish to see your grant by around 4-Feb-2019. As Gauraveca mentioned, you should definitely give a call to DHA everyday till the day you get your grant. This will at least make them review your case. Ask them the reason for the delay or if any documents are required from your side. They might suggest something..
There are only 3 cases on immitracker for your code. One is yours and two more. 
That suggests that as there are not many cases they are not looking into those on priority. 

Go through this link to provide suggestion/feedback if you feel its ok:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

Wish you all the best... Try until u succeed..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Creation2683

Anybody recently got grant whose CO is Lisa after CO contact?


----------



## Vab18

niko2222 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Jobcode 331111 (Bricklayer)
> Lodgement date 189visa. 03/09/18
> 
> Case officer contact (Adelaide) 14/11/18
> 
> How long you think the wait will be?
> 
> When you recieve the visa how long do you have before you must enter Australia?


Did you get “Immi Assessment Commence email or did CO ask for more information?


----------



## Vab18

Creation2683 said:


> Anybody recently got grant whose CO is Lisa after CO contact?


When I was reading up about IACM I found lots of threads in forums people with CO Lisa. She wasn’t the quickest! However their could be more than one or their cases were more complex. Wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

niko2222 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Jobcode 331111 (Bricklayer)
> Lodgement date 189visa. 03/09/18
> 
> Case officer contact (Adelaide) 14/11/18
> 
> How long you think the wait will be?
> 
> When you recieve the visa how long do you have before you must enter Australia?


Usually 2-4 months after a CO contact - it has been a little faster than usual lately. 

What was the CO contact for?


----------



## niko2222

Hi Thanks,

Case officer needed PTE scores sent online.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

niko2222 said:


> Hi Thanks,
> 
> Case officer needed PTE scores sent online.


Thanks, hope that email is right around the corner!


----------



## Shankaransuresh

Hi guys 

I’ve sent my application on the 21st November 2018 under Systems Analyst 

Submitted all document by 27th November and medical completed as well 

Any idea when can I expect my visa or CO contact ?? 

Any predictions by @bandish or anyone would be greatly appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## aviator505

Hi All,
Need a small advise.Below is my scenario:
Am currently in Aus on WP 457 which expires in April 2019.I have already lodged my PR on November.Since my 457 is nearing expiry,my company wants me to file for a 482 TSS visa.Since I have already applied for PR ,I am in a dilemma whether to apply TSS or not.They are telling that once i get my PR ,they will withdraw the 482.
1)If some one gets TSS 482 granted first and then gets PR granted,does the TSS get overriden by PR?
2)Is it possible to withdraw the 482 immediately,if I get PR granted first.Does that impact my PR in anyway?

Please advise if anyone has any idea around this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Need a small advise.Below is my scenario:
> Am currently in Aus on WP 457 which expires in April 2019.I have already lodged my PR on November.Since my 457 is nearing expiry,my company wants me to file for a 482 TSS visa.Since I have already applied for PR ,I am in a dilemma whether to apply TSS or not.They are telling that once i get my PR ,they will withdraw the 482.
> 1)If some one gets TSS 482 granted first and then gets PR granted,does the TSS get overriden by PR?
> 2)Is it possible to withdraw the 482 immediately,if I get PR granted first.Does that impact my PR in anyway?
> 
> Please advise if anyone has any idea around this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not familiar with 457 / 482 specifically but:

1 - The most recent visa grant will override any previous visa held (electronic travel authority may be an exception). 

2 - Yes you can withdraw it immediately (Form 1446) - in some cases the CO may ask you if you wish to withdraw the other (in this case 482) pending application. Don't see how in this situation it may impact your PR in anyway.


----------



## itspuneetv

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Need a small advise.Below is my scenario:
> Am currently in Aus on WP 457 which expires in April 2019.I have already lodged my PR on November.Since my 457 is nearing expiry,my company wants me to file for a 482 TSS visa.Since I have already applied for PR ,I am in a dilemma whether to apply TSS or not.They are telling that once i get my PR ,they will withdraw the 482.
> 1)If some one gets TSS 482 granted first and then gets PR granted,does the TSS get overriden by PR?
> 2)Is it possible to withdraw the 482 immediately,if I get PR granted first.Does that impact my PR in anyway?
> 
> Please advise if anyone has any idea around this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Didn't you get bridging visa upon submission of 189 visa? However, in your TSS 482 you will need to mention that you have also applied for 189 visa. This is a bit tricky situation which may lead to quicker processing of your 189 visa. If in case you are given 482 visa first then 189 visa, PR will override temporary visa. However, consulting an immigration lawyer would be best shot in this case.


----------



## aviator505

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not familiar with 457 / 482 specifically but:
> 
> 1 - The most recent visa grant will override any previous visa held (electronic travel authority may be an exception).
> 
> 2 - Yes you can withdraw it immediately (Form 1446) - in some cases the CO may ask you if you wish to withdraw the other (in this case 482) pending application. Don't see how in this situation it may impact your PR in anyway.


Thanks for the quick reply.
Yes the most recent visa grant overrides any previous visa.However in my case if the first visa grant is of TSS 482 and the recent would be PR,will it be a problem because i have heard that there is no PR pathway from TSS482 to PR. Thats why am a bit confused


----------



## Creation2683

Thanks for wishes bro..surprisingly nobody in this forum had or have CO Lisa who got grant..😀😀


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

niko2222 said:


> Hi Thanks,
> 
> Case officer needed PTE scores sent online.


I have read this issue faced by so many folks. The PTE Test details (Date of test, Registration ID) that are provided in Immi Account at the time of Visa lodgement are not sufficient for the case officer? If they want they can internally validate with the Academy using the shared credentials.

How do we send the PTE Scores online?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aviator505 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Yes the most recent visa grant overrides any previous visa.However in my case if the first visa grant is of TSS 482 and the recent would be PR,will it be a problem because i have heard that there is no PR pathway from TSS482 to PR. Thats why am a bit confused


Presumably you wouldn't be able to make a new application, but not sure what would happen to a pending 189 application when you get your 482. 

A MARA agent should be able to clarify


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

aviator505 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Yes the most recent visa grant overrides any previous visa.However in my case if the first visa grant is of TSS 482 and the recent would be PR,will it be a problem because i have heard that there is no PR pathway from TSS482 to PR. Thats why am a bit confused


Action currently on you
-------------------------

You can update your Immi Account under "Change in Circumstances" that your employer has filed for TSS 482 Visa on xxxx date as your current 457 Visa is going to expire on yyyy date. You will keep the department updated on the outcome of 482 visa application. 


-----------------------------------------
Action when your 482 Visa is granted
-----------------------------------------

Again update your Immi Account under "Change in Circumstances" that your TSS 482 Visa has been approved on zzzzz date.


---------------------------------------------

As you have filed for 189 / 190 Visa which has no relation to your 482 visa, your PR application will not be impacted. You are anyways keeping department updated with the latest developments.


----------



## Rajgautam

Hello Bandish 

Could you please give your valuable predictions for my case too , really appreciate it.

these are the details :

Developer Programmer 
ITA received : 11 Sept 
Visa Lodged : 11 Oct
For me,my husband and my 3 year old son.

I see almost all the cases for this lodge gate got the grant .

So when according to you is my golden mail arriving .


----------



## Usha Balla

Creation2683 said:


> Anybody recently got grant whose CO is Lisa after CO contact?


Nope. 
Still waiting.


----------



## Bandish

Rajgautam said:


> Hello Bandish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give your valuable predictions for my case too , really appreciate it.
> 
> these are the details :
> 
> Developer Programmer
> ITA received : 11 Sept
> Visa Lodged : 11 Oct
> For me,my husband and my 3 year old son.
> 
> I see almost all the cases for this lodge gate got the grant .
> 
> So when according to you is my golden mail arriving .


I think you should get it today itself... 
Otherwise also, don't worry it's very near as per trend... 
All the best...


----------



## nitin2611

niko2222 said:


> Hi Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Case officer needed PTE scores sent online.




Hi niko2222 

Wanted to ask if you hadn't sent the PTE scores earlier? Or was it that the CO still asked again? Please reply. Have been wondering the CO asking for PTE scores for so many people.


----------



## nitin2611

Deepti.Sinha said:


> I have read this issue faced by so many folks. The PTE Test details (Date of test, Registration ID) that are provided in Immi Account at the time of Visa lodgement are not sufficient for the case officer? If they want they can internally validate with the Academy using the shared credentials.
> 
> 
> 
> How do we send the PTE Scores online?




When you login to your PTE account there is an option next to the score entry (in a table) which says send score. You can use that to send.

You also get to specify this when you are registering for the exam. 

That's what I wonder if the people who have been asked to send scores didn't do that already during registration or CO is still asking for it. Haven't got any confirmation on this yet.


----------



## Elu

Bandish said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> CO contact was for medical and it had been done one day after the contact.
> My ANZSCO code is still in MLTSSL.
> My assessing authority was VETASSESS.
> Can you please predict my case. It will be highly appreciated.
> ANZSCO 134213 (Primary Health Organization Manager)
> Lodged on 26/05/2017
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elu, considering the trend of clearing up all pending cases these days. I think yours is also round the corner. Wish to see your grant by around 4-Feb-2019. As Gauraveca mentioned, you should definitely give a call to DHA everyday till the day you get your grant. This will at least make them review your case. Ask them the reason for the delay or if any documents are required from your side. They might suggest something..
> There are only 3 cases on immitracker for your code. One is yours and two more.
> That suggests that as there are not many cases they are not looking into those on priority.
> 
> Go through this link to provide suggestion/feedback if you feel its ok:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
> 
> Wish you all the best... Try until u succeed..
Click to expand...

Hello Bandish, 
Thank you so much for your suggestion and we will definitely try this. Last week my husband called them twice. At first it was received by a very kind person who listened very thoroughly and transfer the call to his supervisor after consulting our case with him. The supervisor ensured my husband that he would send a mail to visa grant team asking for the cause of delay of our case. After 3 days my husband again called them but the 2nd person was not so cooperative but she confirmed that a mail had been sent and it would take atleast 5 working days to reply. If they would able to get any information they will inform my husband. My husband is in Australia with bridging visa as he was on tourist visa while applying for PR. However, me and our son are staying in overseas. It is really hard to stay apart from each other such a long period. We all are missing each other and furthermore, we are not able to take any important decisions of our life😢😢😢. Please keep us in your prayers. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties very soon........ ................ Amen.


----------



## Divkasi

Elu said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> CO contact was for medical and it had been done one day after the contact.
> My ANZSCO code is still in MLTSSL.
> My assessing authority was VETASSESS.
> Can you please predict my case. It will be highly appreciated.
> ANZSCO 134213 (Primary Health Organization Manager)
> Lodged on 26/05/2017
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elu, considering the trend of clearing up all pending cases these days. I think yours is also round the corner. Wish to see your grant by around 4-Feb-2019. As Gauraveca mentioned, you should definitely give a call to DHA everyday till the day you get your grant. This will at least make them review your case. Ask them the reason for the delay or if any documents are required from your side. They might suggest something..
> There are only 3 cases on immitracker for your code. One is yours and two more.
> That suggests that as there are not many cases they are not looking into those on priority.
> 
> Go through this link to provide suggestion/feedback if you feel its ok:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
> 
> Wish you all the best... Try until u succeed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> Thank you so much for your suggestion and we will definitely try this. Last week my husband called them twice. At first it was received by a very kind person who listened very thoroughly and transfer the call to his supervisor after consulting our case with him. The supervisor ensured my husband that he would send a mail to visa grant team asking for the cause of delay of our case. After 3 days my husband again called them but the 2nd person was not so cooperative but she confirmed that a mail had been sent and it would take atleast 5 working days to reply. If they would able to get any information they will inform my husband. My husband is in Australia with bridging visa as he was on tourist visa while applying for PR. However, me and our son are staying in overseas. It is really hard to stay apart from each other such a long period. We all are missing each other and furthermore, we are not able to take any important decisions of our life😢😢😢. Please keep us in your prayers. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties very soon........ ................ Amen.
Click to expand...

We pray for you to get the grant by end of this month


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Elu said:


> Hello Bandish,
> Thank you so much for your suggestion and we will definitely try this. Last week my husband called them twice. At first it was received by a very kind person who listened very thoroughly and transfer the call to his supervisor after consulting our case with him. The supervisor ensured my husband that he would send a mail to visa grant team asking for the cause of delay of our case. After 3 days my husband again called them but the 2nd person was not so cooperative but she confirmed that a mail had been sent and it would take atleast 5 working days to reply. If they would able to get any information they will inform my husband. My husband is in Australia with bridging visa as he was on tourist visa while applying for PR. However, me and our son are staying in overseas. It is really hard to stay apart from each other such a long period. We all are missing each other and furthermore, we are not able to take any important decisions of our life😢😢😢. Please keep us in your prayers. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties very soon........ ................ Amen.


That is excellent to hear that they sent through an email 

Perhaps try the feedback link too that was shared, and state your case (via a suggestion not complaint): that you trusted the global processing times, that you have a decision ready application, that your life is on hold etc. 

Can't imagine how hard it is, take care.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Bandish said:


> *Answers in blue below.*
> 
> *Brief employment history*
> *Company A - *
> Episode 1 - Trainee Software Engineer - Mar 14, 2011 to Mar 31, 2012.
> Episode 2 - Associate Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2012 to Mar 31, 2013.
> episode 3 - Delivery Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2013 to Mar 24, 2014[Last working day]
> 
> *Company B* - Senior Software Engineer - Mar 27, 2014 to Sep 29, 2017[Last working day]
> 
> *Company C* - Senior Associate Projects - Oct 31,2017 to Till Date[Currently Employed]
> 
> *I had done my first ACS assessment in May 2017 when I was employed with Company B.*
> 
> *ACS outcome*
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> I am currently working with Company C. And planning to do second ACS assessment.
> 
> 
> *I have below questions.*
> 
> *Company A*
> The Employment reference of company A stats that
> This is to certify that MYNAME(EMP No: XXXX)was a full time (40 hours/week) employee of Company A (India) from March 14, 2011 till March 24, 2014. The Last designation held with the organisation was “Delv Software Engineer”.
> 
> 1) I have not mentioned the breakup of designations as the duties were same and the promotions were just for namesake. As I am doing a reassessment, should I get the three designation breakup?
> 
> *If its easy for you to get the designation breakup, then you can go for it. Else this is not specifically mentioned in the ACS reference letter guidelines PDF that all designations must be specified.*
> 
> 2) I do not have any proof of promotion, and it is difficult to get a promotion letter from the employer. What can I do?
> 
> *I personally don't think promotion letters are mandatory till your roles and responsibilities are all covered in the employment reference letter.*
> 
> 3)I have payslips for entire employment except from Apr 2012 to July 2012. When I got a promotion in Apr 2012, I did not get salary revision in that month. Without payslips how can I prove the promotion?
> 
> *Payslips can be provided quarterly, i.e. one payslip per quarter.Again no need to prove promotion, if RnR is proper.*
> 
> 4)When I try to submit for a second assessment using the same ACS account. The previous data is pre-populated which shows my first company as one episode with the latest designation for the entire duration. How can I edit if I want to break them into three episodes?
> 
> *No idea.*
> 
> *Company B*
> 5) I had been working in the same designation for the entire period. I do not have any salary revision letter although I got two salary revisions. But I have payslips for the whole duration. What can I do?
> 
> *Payslips + bank statements are enough to prove salary revision.*
> 
> 6) I have travelled short business trips to Qatar three times on business visa for a total of 7 months. However, it was on India payroll only. Should I mention it in the employment reference?
> 
> *Definitely Yes, Its mandatory as per guidelines.*
> 
> *Company C*
> 7) I have a three-page employment reference. The letter contains company address only on the first page but not on the second and third page. Is this a problem of authenticity?
> 
> *That's the general format, first page is only letterhead, as far as I know.*
> 
> 8) The contact phone number of the company in the letter does not contain ISD and STD codes. Example: mentioned as "Phone 42096000" instead of "Phone +91-44-42096000". Is this a problem?
> 
> *May or may not be a problem. I hope COs would figure out the code based on company location. Still, much better if the code is already mentioned.*
> 
> 9) HR has signed the letter and did not mention her contact information. Instead, they have provided the generic email for verification. Example: "To verify the content please reach [email protected]". Is this a problem?
> 
> *No that's how it is generally.*


Thanks Bandish

6) I have travelled short business trips to Qatar three times on business visa for a total of 7 months. However, it was on India payroll only. Should I mention it in the employment reference?

*Definitely Yes, Its mandatory as per guidelines.*

When I travelled, I was still a employee of India office and got salary in India. No pay slips or Deputation letter for the travell. Can you advice?

From the below statement from HA website. I understand I do not need to provide PCC for Qatar if I mention in Employment letter since my total stay in last 10 years in only 7 months. Is this correct?

Police certificates
We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you have lived in.

This applies if you are over 16 and have lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years. It may apply if you have worked on a ship.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> *ACS second assessment/ reassessment queries*
> 
> Please help me to clear my doubts regarding acs reassessment. Also, consider the questions on documents shortage from visa lodging perspective.
> 
> 
> *Brief employment history*
> *Company A - *
> Episode 1 - Trainee Software Engineer - Mar 14, 2011 to Mar 31, 2012.
> Episode 2 - Associate Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2012 to Mar 31, 2013.
> episode 3 - Delivery Software Engineer - Apr 1, 2013 to Mar 24, 2014[Last working day]
> 
> *Company B* - Senior Software Engineer - Mar 27, 2014 to Sep 29, 2017[Last working day]
> 
> *Company C* - Senior Associate Projects - Oct 31,2017 to Till Date[Currently Employed]
> 
> *I had done my first ACS assessment in May 2017 when I was employed with Company B.*
> 
> *ACS outcome*
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> I am currently working with Company C. And planning to do second ACS assessment.
> 
> 
> *I have below questions.*
> 
> *Company A*
> The Employment reference of company A stats that
> This is to certify that MYNAME(EMP No: XXXX)was a full time (40 hours/week) employee of Company A (India) from March 14, 2011 till March 24, 2014. The Last designation held with the organisation was “Delv Software Engineer”.
> 
> 1) I have not mentioned the breakup of designations as the duties were same and the promotions were just for namesake. As I am doing a reassessment, should I get the three designation breakup?
> 
> 2) I do not have any proof of promotion, and it is difficult to get a promotion letter from the employer. What can I do?
> 
> 3)I have payslips for entire employment except from Apr 2012 to July 2012. When I got a promotion in Apr 2012, I did not get salary revision in that month. Without payslips how can I prove the promotion?
> 
> 4)When I try to submit for a second assessment using the same ACS account. The previous data is pre-populated which shows my first company as one episode with the latest designation for the entire duration. How can I edit if I want to break them into three episodes?
> 
> *Company B*
> 5) I had been working in the same designation for the entire period. I do not have any salary revision letter although I got two salary revisions. But I have payslips for the whole duration. What can I do?
> 
> 6) I have travelled short business trips to Qatar three times on business visa for a total of 7 months. However, it was on India payroll only. Should I mention it in the employment reference?
> 
> *Company C*
> 7) I have a three-page employment reference. The letter contains company address only on the first page but not on the second and third page. Is this a problem of authenticity?
> 
> 8) The contact phone number of the company in the letter does not contain ISD and STD codes. Example: mentioned as "Phone 42096000" instead of "Phone +91-44-42096000". Is this a problem?
> 
> 9) HR has signed the letter and did not mention her contact information. Instead, they have provided the generic email for verification. Example: "To verify the content please reach [email protected]". Is this a problem?
> 
> I am confused so much. I would appreciate any help to clear my doubts. Thanks in advance


Experts can please help.


----------



## shahid15

Elu said:


> Hello Bandish,
> Thank you so much for your suggestion and we will definitely try this. Last week my husband called them twice. At first it was received by a very kind person who listened very thoroughly and transfer the call to his supervisor after consulting our case with him. The supervisor ensured my husband that he would send a mail to visa grant team asking for the cause of delay of our case. After 3 days my husband again called them but the 2nd person was not so cooperative but she confirmed that a mail had been sent and it would take atleast 5 working days to reply. If they would able to get any information they will inform my husband. My husband is in Australia with bridging visa as he was on tourist visa while applying for PR. However, me and our son are staying in overseas. It is really hard to stay apart from each other such a long period. We all are missing each other and furthermore, we are not able to take any important decisions of our life😢😢😢. Please keep us in your prayers. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties very soon........ ................ Amen.


You deserve PR more than anyone:fingerscrossed: No one has to go through such uncertainties. If its possible keep bothering them daily until you find an answer as to the delay Hope your wait gets rewarded with a grant before this month ends, and that you and your family make it big down under


----------



## aljon_villar

*PR Granted!*

70 Points
Breakdown of Points: 
30-Age
15-Bachelor in Nursing
20-PTE
5-Work Experience (Overseas)
ANZSCO: 254415 (Registered Nurse: Critical Care and Emergency)

EOI: 26/06/2018
ITA: 11/10/2018
Lodged: 12/10/2018
Grant: 25/01/2019

*Medicals was expired 2 months ago. I used the same HAP ID last year when I lodged a tourist visa. Was expecting to have a repeat medical but CO was lenient I guess 

Thank you very much!!! Bandish predicted my grant to be 29/01 but it came earlier than expected! :cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks Bandish
> 
> 6) I have travelled short business trips to Qatar three times on business visa for a total of 7 months. However, it was on India payroll only. Should I mention it in the employment reference?
> 
> *Definitely Yes, Its mandatory as per guidelines.*
> 
> When I travelled, I was still a employee of India office and got salary in India. No pay slips or Deputation letter for the travell. Can you advice?
> 
> From the below statement from HA website. I understand I do not need to provide PCC for Qatar if I mention in Employment letter since my total stay in last 10 years in only 7 months. Is this correct?
> 
> Police certificates
> We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you have lived in.
> 
> This applies if you are over 16 and have lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years. It may apply if you have worked on a ship.


According to me... DHA emphasizes on providing the location of work. So it must be mentioned in the RnR letter. You may or may not be on the international company payroll. You can just provide your payslips for that duration and they would understand I believe, as there should definitely be multiple such cases.
May be someone with similar case could reply, as to what they did with respect to documents.


----------



## Bandish

aljon_villar said:


> 70 Points
> Breakdown of Points:
> 30-Age
> 15-Bachelor in Nursing
> 20-PTE
> 5-Work Experience (Overseas)
> ANZSCO: 254415 (Registered Nurse: Critical Care and Emergency)
> 
> EOI: 26/06/2018
> ITA: 11/10/2018
> Lodged: 12/10/2018
> Grant: 25/01/2019
> 
> *Medicals was expired 2 months ago. I used the same HAP ID last year when I lodged a tourist visa. Was expecting to have a repeat medical but CO was lenient I guess
> 
> Thank you very much!!! Bandish predicted my grant to be 29/01 but it came earlier than expected! :cool2::cool2::cool2:


Congratulations... Happy for you for the early grant... 
All the Best !


----------



## outspoken

nitin2611 said:


> When you login to your PTE account there is an option next to the score entry (in a table) which says send score. You can use that to send.
> 
> You also get to specify this when you are registering for the exam.
> 
> That's what I wonder if the people who have been asked to send scores didn't do that already during registration or CO is still asking for it. Haven't got any confirmation on this yet.


I can only see send scores option to educational institutions only. Not able to see an option to send score to DHA.
Even though I checked to send score to dha while registering for exam, I would like to resend it once.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

outspoken said:


> I can only see send scores option to educational institutions only. Not able to see an option to send score to DHA.
> Even though I checked to send score to dha while registering for exam, I would like to resend it once.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Check below link from pearson and recheck what you are doing


https://pearsonpte.com/sendingyourscores/


----------



## teny.peter

Hi I am on tourist visa and my visa will expire on 14th April 2019. I have lodged 189 visa on 11th Nov 2018 from offshore. Can I apply for bridging visa. Or bridging visa is applicable for those who were in australia while applying 189 visa


----------



## atifiqbal1985

*Got it!*

Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!

Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.

Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon. 

Below is my timeline.

*ANZSCO: 261111* 
75 Points

Timelines: 
PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
EOI: 20/07/2018
ITA received: 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018 
PCC: 27/09/2018 
HC: 16/10/2018: 
Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


----------



## dkkrlaus

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 
> 75 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> 
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> 
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> 
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> 
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> 
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


Wow.... Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

aljon_villar said:


> 70 Points
> Breakdown of Points:
> 30-Age
> 15-Bachelor in Nursing
> 20-PTE
> 5-Work Experience (Overseas)
> ANZSCO: 254415 (Registered Nurse: Critical Care and Emergency)
> 
> EOI: 26/06/2018
> ITA: 11/10/2018
> Lodged: 12/10/2018
> Grant: 25/01/2019
> 
> *Medicals was expired 2 months ago. I used the same HAP ID last year when I lodged a tourist visa. Was expecting to have a repeat medical but CO was lenient I guess
> 
> Thank you very much!!! Bandish predicted my grant to be 29/01 but it came earlier than expected! :cool2::cool2::cool2:


Congrats. Best wishes on your Aus Migration.


----------



## jaggsb

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


Congrats atifiqbal. All the best..


----------



## Divkasi

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019


Many congratulations 🎊


----------



## Elu

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> Thank you so much for your suggestion and we will definitely try this. Last week my husband called them twice. At first it was received by a very kind person who listened very thoroughly and transfer the call to his supervisor after consulting our case with him. The supervisor ensured my husband that he would send a mail to visa grant team asking for the cause of delay of our case. After 3 days my husband again called them but the 2nd person was not so cooperative but she confirmed that a mail had been sent and it would take atleast 5 working days to reply. If they would able to get any information they will inform my husband. My husband is in Australia with bridging visa as he was on tourist visa while applying for PR. However, me and our son are staying in overseas. It is really hard to stay apart from each other such a long period. We all are missing each other and furthermore, we are not able to take any important decisions of our life😢😢😢. Please keep us in your prayers. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties very soon........ ................ Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> That is excellent to hear that they sent through an email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps try the feedback link too that was shared, and state your case (via a suggestion not complaint): that you trusted the global processing times, that you have a decision ready application, that your life is on hold etc.
> 
> Can't imagine how hard it is, take care.
Click to expand...




aljon_villar said:


> 70 Points
> Breakdown of Points:
> 30-Age
> 15-Bachelor in Nursing
> 20-PTE
> 5-Work Experience (Overseas)
> ANZSCO: 254415 (Registered Nurse: Critical Care and Emergency)
> 
> EOI: 26/06/2018
> ITA: 11/10/2018
> Lodged: 12/10/2018
> Grant: 25/01/2019
> 
> *Medicals was expired 2 months ago. I used the same HAP ID last year when I lodged a tourist visa. Was expecting to have a repeat medical but CO was lenient I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!! Bandish predicted my grant to be 29/01 but it came earlier than expected!


Many many congratulations!


----------



## Elu

Hello everyone, 
Thank you so much everybody for your endless love and support. It means a lot for us. Please keep us in your prayers and you all are in mines. This group is really awesome 🌟. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Elu

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## himsrj

teny.peter said:


> Hi I am on tourist visa and my visa will expire on 14th April 2019. I have lodged 189 visa on 11th Nov 2018 from offshore. Can I apply for bridging visa. Or bridging visa is applicable for those who were in australia while applying 189 visa


You must be in Australia when you apply for a substantive visa while you hold a substantive visa for getting bridging visa.
So you cannot afaik.
But keep forum updated if you are allowed.


----------



## shahid15

teny.peter said:


> Hi I am on tourist visa and my visa will expire on 14th April 2019. I have lodged 189 visa on 11th Nov 2018 from offshore. Can I apply for bridging visa. Or bridging visa is applicable for those who were in australia while applying 189 visa


That's an interesting qn that I would like to know the answer of. Maybe you can call DHA on 131881 and see what they have to say on this. Chances are you will be granted PR before your tourist visa expires, given a decision ready application and the current standards in 189 processing.
As was said before, please keep us updated about this


----------



## Bandish

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


Many congratulations... Happy for you... 
All the best for your future...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


Congrats!

Bandish is like a precog from the Minority Report movie goodness


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Hello Bandish
Can you predict for me as well

Visa 189

ANZ- 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)

Points 70

ITA 11/11/2018

Visa Lodged 29/11/2018

Partner included but points not claimed.

All the Documents uploaded like Medicals, PCC, PTE score, Form 80,1221,956, All the employments proof, partner PTE score, Marriage certificate.


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Bandish is like a precog from the Minority Report movie goodness


haha...  haven't seen the movie...but checked now on wiki... now time to watch...


----------



## azuprejo

Hi All

I got a co contact asking for spouse function English proof on 23 Jan 2019.

I have uploaded the requested document on 24th Jan 2019 under her language ability section and confirmed that i provided the required document.

I can see my status changed to "Further assessment".
I also see a message in my application page as 
Action required 
.Pay outstanding payment
Does that mean I need to pay something now?
I have already paid my full visa fee.

Is it the case for somebody else?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

azuprejo said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got a co contact asking for spouse function English proof on 23 Jan 2019.
> 
> I have uploaded the requested document on 24th Jan 2019 under her language ability section and confirmed that i provided the required document.
> 
> I can see my status changed to "Further assessment".
> I also see a message in my application page as
> Action required
> .Pay outstanding payment
> Does that mean I need to pay something now?
> I have already paid my full visa fee.
> 
> Is it the case for somebody else?


Congrats on your application progressing!

Regarding the yellow flag, when you log in you should see a note:
"Current System issue:

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

Health Assessment
Character assessment
Biometrics
Additional payment requirement
This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams."


----------



## azuprejo

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats on your application progressing!
> 
> Regarding the yellow flag, when you log in you should see a note:
> "Current System issue:
> 
> Action Required flag still showing:
> 
> Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:
> 
> Health Assessment
> Character assessment
> Biometrics
> Additional payment requirement
> This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams."


Thanks mate 
I see that now, was getting worried looking at my already zero balance account..


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, is it a holiday in australia tomorrow and Monday. If yes, then there will be no grants till Tuesday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

aljon_villar said:


> 70 Points
> 
> Breakdown of Points:
> 
> 30-Age
> 
> 15-Bachelor in Nursing
> 
> 20-PTE
> 
> 5-Work Experience (Overseas)
> 
> ANZSCO: 254415 (Registered Nurse: Critical Care and Emergency)
> 
> 
> 
> EOI: 26/06/2018
> 
> ITA: 11/10/2018
> 
> Lodged: 12/10/2018
> 
> Grant: 25/01/2019
> 
> 
> 
> *Medicals was expired 2 months ago. I used the same HAP ID last year when I lodged a tourist visa. Was expecting to have a repeat medical but CO was lenient I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!! Bandish predicted my grant to be 29/01 but it came earlier than expected! :cool2::cool2::cool2:




Many congratulations Aljon


----------



## sahana rashmi

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goki

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not familiar with 457 / 482 specifically but:
> 
> 1 - The most recent visa grant will override any previous visa held (electronic travel authority may be an exception).
> 
> 2 - Yes you can withdraw it immediately (Form 1446) - in some cases the CO may ask you if you wish to withdraw the other (in this case 482) pending application. Don't see how in this situation it may impact your PR in anyway.





aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Need a small advise.Below is my scenario:
> Am currently in Aus on WP 457 which expires in April 2019.I have already lodged my PR on November.Since my 457 is nearing expiry,my company wants me to file for a 482 TSS visa.Since I have already applied for PR ,I am in a dilemma whether to apply TSS or not.They are telling that once i get my PR ,they will withdraw the 482.
> 1)If some one gets TSS 482 granted first and then gets PR granted,does the TSS get overriden by PR?
> 2)Is it possible to withdraw the 482 immediately,if I get PR granted first.Does that impact my PR in anyway?
> 
> Please advise if anyone has any idea around this.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Hi , 

I was in a similar situation before , 

As per my knowledge , The latest visa will override the exiting one . Since i thought i would get the PR first i had with withdrawn by dependent with 1446 , 

But now i am still waiting for PR . So please plan well before u commit it . Don't end up like me :clock:


----------



## nitin2611

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 
> 75 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> 
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> 
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> 
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> 
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> 
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:




Many congratulations Atif....it's great to hear


----------



## itspuneetv

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts, is it a holiday in australia tomorrow and Monday. If yes, then there will be no grants till Tuesday...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Monday is a holiday because Australia day this year happens to be on Saturday


----------



## davidng

Hi All, 
Just a question regarding 10 years concept 

#1 10 years from the date of invitation or lodgement?

#2 I have a company which is out of ten years, but my experience in this company has been used for ACS deduction, do I need to add employment evidences for this company? (I could see some cases, CO still ask for non-claim employment and not sure is it same as my case)

Thanks,


----------



## scorpion24

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks Bandish
> 
> 6) I have travelled short business trips to Qatar three times on business visa for a total of 7 months. However, it was on India payroll only. Should I mention it in the employment reference?
> 
> *Definitely Yes, Its mandatory as per guidelines.*
> 
> When I travelled, I was still a employee of India office and got salary in India. No pay slips or Deputation letter for the travell. Can you advice?
> 
> From the below statement from HA website. I understand I do not need to provide PCC for Qatar if I mention in Employment letter since my total stay in last 10 years in only 7 months. Is this correct?
> 
> Police certificates
> We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you have lived in.
> 
> This applies if you are over 16 and have lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years. It may apply if you have worked on a ship.


Hi,

Business trips to foreign countries haven't changed your employment terms with the organisation in India. So you are still an employee of the organisation with the same role. So you don't need to mention them separately in your employment episodes. In the experience I claimed, I stayed in 5 Months in Australia (3 business trips), 4 Months in Mexico( 3 business trips), and few months in US for business trips. But havent mentioned them as separate employement episodes as my role , employer haven't changed.


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> Yes I went for that. Was recommending the same for Cooljapes.
> 
> By the way quite happy to see the Business Analyst getting a direct grant that too within 90 day. Gives some hopes  All the best again


Yeah man, thanks and good luck.


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Congratulations brother. Enjoy your moments.


Thank you Elu! I pray that you get your grant soon. Normally when it is too long without a CO contact or Immi Comm, people get direct grant. Keep calling them in and out...there is no harm in that.

Btw, where are you from? Can you create a signature with details so we can see if we can pint out something.

I hope you get the grant now. Cheer up. Keep yourself motivated, it's worth it I've heard


----------



## Bandish

Abhijeet2712 said:


> Hello Bandish
> Can you predict for me as well
> 
> Visa 189
> 
> ANZ- 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)
> 
> Points 70
> 
> ITA 11/11/2018
> 
> Visa Lodged 29/11/2018
> 
> Partner included but points not claimed.
> 
> All the Documents uploaded like Medicals, PCC, PTE score, Form 80,1221,956, All the employments proof, partner PTE score, Marriage certificate.


Before guessing I think I should ask you two things:

1. Have you sent both of your scores online to DHA ?
2. Have you added more supporting documents for marriage, such as photos, health insurance, Joint bank statements, life insurance, Travel tickets for travels done together... 

If so, then 27-March-2019
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

itspuneetv said:


> Yes. Monday is a holiday because Australia day this year happens to be on Saturday


Seems like today's grants are postponed for 29-Jan-2019 (Tuesday)... Most of the COs seem to be on leave ...

See you all on Tuesday then...
All the Best!!


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Bandish said:


> Before guessing I think I should ask you two things:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Have you sent both of your scores online to DHA ?
> 
> 2. Have you added more supporting documents for marriage, such as photos, health insurance, Joint bank statements, life insurance, Travel tickets for travels done together...
> 
> 
> 
> If so, then 27-March-2019
> 
> All the Best !!




Hi Bandish, is it really required to put photographs and all for marriage proof. I have uploaded marriage certificate and passport where spouse name is mentioned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


Hey man Congratulations! I always had this in my mind that we would be +- a day. Very happy.


----------



## Bandish

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi Bandish, is it really required to put photographs and all for marriage proof. I have uploaded marriage certificate and passport where spouse name is mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so if you got recently married and no kids.


----------



## Saif

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Bandish is like a precog from the Minority Report movie goodness


Bandish, all my titles for you are truly well deserved 
If I were to open a data science project I'll hire you as my predictive modeller for that knack of yours


----------



## pcalbus

Hi Guys, I submitted my application on 19th October for ANZ code 263111. Any idea by when i will get my Grant.

Also do i need to upload the Reference letters that i had submitted for ACS verification as well ?


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Bandish said:


> I think so if you got recently married and no kids.




So i can go ahead and directly upload the photo in the upload documents section or do i need to fill any form and then upload.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Bandish, all my titles for you are truly well deserved
> If I were to open a data science project I'll hire you as my predictive modeller for that knack of yours


Ha ha... so, I already have job offer in hand.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Ha ha... so, I already have job offer in hand.


I wish I was as lucky as you....ha ha.


----------



## Saif

Ravi_Ryan said:


> So i can go ahead and directly upload the photo in the upload documents section or do i need to fill any form and then upload.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just upload a couple of pics and label them properly in the description box.


----------



## Bandish

pcalbus said:


> Hi Guys, I submitted my application on 19th October for ANZ code 263111. Any idea by when i will get my Grant.
> 
> Also do i need to upload the Reference letters that i had submitted for ACS verification as well ?


Yes, reference letters are required under "Work Reference" category. Upload it soon before you get a CO contact. 
If all docs are good, you should get grant by 8-Feb-2019.
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

Ravi_Ryan said:


> So i can go ahead and directly upload the photo in the upload documents section or do i need to fill any form and then upload.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just upload the photos... No need of filling any form.


----------



## Saif

pcalbus said:


> Hi Guys, I submitted my application on 19th October for ANZ code 263111. Any idea by when i will get my Grant.
> 
> Also do i need to upload the Reference letters that i had submitted for ACS verification as well ?


Yes you must submit the same reference letters under the same head.
Regarding predictions, I make way for the expert to come forth 

Edit-Oh there it is already!


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> I wish I was as lucky as you....ha ha.


:lol: ... You already claimed some part of your luck yesterday..


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> :lol: ... You already claimed some part of your luck yesterday..


Yeah but I hope a big chunk is still left, getting a job is half the battle won! Let's see. Remember in prayers...


----------



## pcalbus

Bandish said:


> Yes, reference letters are required under "Work Reference" category. Upload it soon before you get a CO contact.
> If all docs are good, you should get grant by 8-Feb-2019.
> All the Best !!


Thanks Bandish, i will upload the documents. 

Also the current company that i am working in, i haven't claimed points for this experience, do i need to provide RNR for this employment as well. I have uploaded the offer letters, pay slips related to my current role.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Yeah but I hope a big chunk is still left, getting a job is half the battle won! Let's see. Remember in prayers...


All the best! :thumb:


----------



## s_l105

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Business trips to foreign countries haven't changed your employment terms with the organisation in India. So you are still an employee of the organisation with the same role. So you don't need to mention them separately in your employment episodes. In the experience I claimed, I stayed in 5 Months in Australia (3 business trips), 4 Months in Mexico( 3 business trips), and few months in US for business trips. But havent mentioned them as separate employement episodes as my role , employer haven't changed.


Hi Scorpion24,
Congratulations on your direct grant!
I went to Canada for holiday twice and the total period would be a little less than 4 months. So just wondering if you had to submit PCC for Mexico and US. And can I ask whether you were offshore or Onshore? Your reply would be appreciated!! Thank you.


----------



## scorpion24

pcalbus said:


> Thanks Bandish, i will upload the documents.
> 
> Also the current company that i am working in, i haven't claimed points for this experience, do i need to provide RNR for this employment as well. I have uploaded the offer letters, pay slips related to my current role.


For the current experience you are not claiming, they wont expect you to provide the R&R. Provide as much as you can that proves your employment such as Offer letter/Pay Slips/Bank Statements/superannuation etc;


----------



## Bandish

pcalbus said:


> Thanks Bandish, i will upload the documents.
> 
> Also the current company that i am working in, i haven't claimed points for this experience, do i need to provide RNR for this employment as well. I have uploaded the offer letters, pay slips related to my current role.


Can't say, as you have not claimed points... But it being your current job, you could try uploading either RnR or Statutory Declaration from a senior colleague or manager...


----------



## scorpion24

s_l105 said:


> Hi Scorpion24,
> Congratulations on your direct grant!
> I went to Canada for holiday twice and the total period would be a little less than 4 months. So just wondering if you had to submit PCC for Mexico and US. And can I ask whether you were offshore or Onshore? Your reply would be appreciated!! Thank you.


Thanks. I haven't submitted PCC for Mexico/US. I was working in India at that time and travelled to Mexico/USA/Australia on business trips.


----------



## s_l105

scorpion24 said:


> Thanks. I haven't submitted PCC for Mexico/US. I was working in India at that time and travelled to Mexico/USA/Australia on business trips.


Thank you so much!


----------



## pcalbus

Bandish said:


> Can't say, as you have not claimed points... But it being your current job, you could try uploading either RnR or Statutory Declaration from a senior colleague or manager...



Ok, a Notarised document would do right?

I have actually exceeded my file limit, i am uploading these things under Spouse Section in "Other Section".


----------



## pcalbus

scorpion24 said:


> For the current experience you are not claiming, they wont expect you to provide the R&R. Provide as much as you can that proves your employment such as Offer letter/Pay Slips/Bank Statements/superannuation etc;


Thank you, i have uploaded offer letter, payslip, Bank statements, PF statement.


----------



## Bandish

pcalbus said:


> Ok, a Notarised document would do right?
> 
> I have actually exceeded my file limit, i am uploading these things under Spouse Section in "Other Section".


Ohh... hope that the CO looks into it...
Yes, a notarised document on stamp paper..


----------



## scorpion24

pcalbus said:


> Thank you, i have uploaded offer letter, payslip, Bank statements, PF statement.


If the company provided R&R or SD by Colleague/Manager are there, There is no harm in uploading them. I havent submitted R&R for my current company for which I have not claimed experience, As I didnt want to open up my plans abt the migration.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Bandish said:


> Just upload the photos... No need of filling any form.




Thanks for the response. One more doubt, for all my employments including the current one, i have uploaded RnR doc, form 16, bank statement, pf statement, offer and experience letters. Will this be enough or do i need to add few mire docs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil

outspoken said:


> I can only see send scores option to educational institutions only. Not able to see an option to send score to DHA.
> Even though I checked to send score to dha while registering for exam, I would like to resend it once.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If you have checked to send score to DHA the check following-
Login your PTE account, click on View score reports.
Now click on exam name. There you can see the recipients of your PTE score report.


----------



## ashishk07

Bandish please predict mine too! 




Lodged visa on 20/10/18 with 75 points 

ANZAC code: 261312

With spouse and no kids. 

We're already in Australia since 4 years and both of us are already employed (if that makes any difference) 

Seems like your predictions are on point! 😁😁😁


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Hello Expats.. Need some help..

I have lodged 189 visa with 70 points.
ANZCO : 261313 (Software engineer) 
Lodgement date : 10th Dec 2018
Submitted all my documents including docs for 5 points claimed from spouse. 

I have had uploaded R&R letters which I received from my previous 4 employers, however for my current employer, I have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal. Hence, I have uploaded the Statutory declaration signed by one of my senior colleagues along with the employment letter. Would that suffice? This SD was used for ACS assessment as well. 

@Bandish.. I would like my DG to be predicted by you as well 😉


----------



## tune4venky

I have received 189-Visa invite and applied for the same along with my dependents(spouse and kid). Coming to medicals, only the Chest X-ray of my wife is pending as she is pregnant, but medicals of mine and my kid were completed.

Given the above case, how is my PR going to be processed?

Is the case officer going to keep my PR application on hold till my wife's medicals are complete?

Or, are they going to grant PR for me and my kid in the first cut?


----------



## NB

tune4venky said:


> I have received 189-Visa invite and applied for the same along with my dependents(spouse and kid). Coming to medicals, only the Chest X-ray of my wife is pending as she is pregnant, but medicals of mine and my kid were completed.
> 
> Given the above case, how is my PR going to be processed?
> 
> Is the case officer going to keep my PR application on hold till my wife's medicals are complete?
> 
> Or, are they going to grant PR for me and my kid in the first cut?


Everybody is on hold

Cheers


----------



## Arfath

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arfath,
> 
> 
> 
> PCC is required for the whole tenure of your stay in any country for the last 10 years.
> 
> Having said that, do you have a mail trail stating that you will not be provided Qatar PCC for the whole period you have stayed there and only for last 6 months? If so, you could attach that along with your Qatar PCC. So that you can prove that you tried from your end to get the PCC for full duration. Apart from that I think you could add the Visa stamp pages for your entry/exit from Qatar. These are my views, others could also provide their valuable insight in this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arfath I am with the same case as yours I applied 190 visa on 9th May and got three CO contacts as I failed to procure Qatar PCC even paid a sum of RS 25000 to an agency of Kerala out of fifty thousand demanded by them and wasted well over four months but they could not secure the PCC from Qatar yes previously they claimed they had been securing PCC . Now I have requested for a PCC waiver to the CO.First of all you send an Email mail to Qatar embassy at New Delhi that you require a PCC on visitor/business visas they will let you know that without a resident card of Qatar it is not given .Attach that and any other attempts you made and a screen shot of the web site where it's clearly mentioned that in business visas they don't issue PCC. Before a CO contact apply for the waiver that would save the time otherwise like me it's going to be nine months and still nothing and case is with the CO for the waiver
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Hi vijay sharma..can you please tell me the email id whom should i write to regarding qatar pcc on business visa??
Also can you tell me the website name where it shows qatar pcc cannot be issued to people on business visa..

Awaiting your kind reply..


----------



## thulili

Hi guys!

I am a dependent, not the main applicant. I have got the IELTS certificate so that I will not pay 5,000 AUD but I couldn’t find room to upload the IELTS score. 

I have just found places to upload:

Birth or Age
Character
Member of Family Unit
Photograph
Relationship
Travel Document 
Form 80

Where did you upload your English for the dependent ?


----------



## bssanthosh47

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am a dependent, not the main applicant. I have got the IELTS certificate so that I will not pay 5,000 AUD but I couldn’t find room to upload the IELTS score.
> 
> I have just found places to upload:
> 
> Birth or Age
> Character
> Member of Family Unit
> Photograph
> Relationship
> Travel Document
> Form 80
> 
> Where did you upload your English for the dependent ?


once you pay the Visa Fees and lodge the application a section called Others will open up . Upload in it . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## erakash2003

yopik said:


> What is written under health assessment is it "submitted"?
> 
> Not same at all but I had a similar issue , a couple of months ago my health assessment has dissapeared under 189 application although it was still visible under health application. I waited 1.5 months nothing changed, then contacted with technical support and they fixed it in one day
> 
> So, do not wait and contact with technical team.
> 
> Cheers,


Hello,

Congrats on your grant. 
Did you get a CO contact? 
I applied for 189 on 17th July 2018 and until now I have not been contacted. I have submitted all docs including PCC and Medicals. 

Regards,


----------



## ptp

saifsd said:


> *Got the Grant for the 4 of us today at 9:12 am IST.*
> 
> Thank you everyone, you helped us saving a lot of time, money and efforts running after agents and bearing their insensibilities...
> 
> Never expected within 90 days.
> 
> Will come up with more info for all of you soon...



Hey Saif, I was offline yesterday and noticed your grant update today....

Congrats Bro... this is an amazing news ... all the wait and anxiety over now.... 

Good luck for next phase... hope to bump into you in Delhi or Australia !!! 

Enjoy your moment..


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Expats.. Need some help..

I have lodged 189 visa with 70 points.
ANZCO : 261313 (Software engineer) 
Lodgement date : 10th Dec 2018
Submitted all my documents including docs for 5 points claimed from spouse. 

I have had uploaded R&R letters which I received from my previous 4 employers, however for my current employer, I have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal. Hence, I have uploaded the Statutory declaration signed by one of my senior colleagues along with the employment letter. Would that suffice? This SD was used for ACS assessment as well. 

@Bandish.. I would like my DG to be predicted by you as well 😉


----------



## azuprejo

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am a dependent, not the main applicant. I have got the IELTS certificate so that I will not pay 5,000 AUD but I couldn’t find room to upload the IELTS score.
> 
> I have just found places to upload:
> 
> Birth or Age
> Character
> Member of Family Unit
> Photograph
> Relationship
> Travel Document
> Form 80
> 
> Where did you upload your English for the dependent ?


There should be a section for Language ability 
Also, additional docs section is there on top,
Check your application form for dependent make sure you answered all language related question for dependent correctly

There is question as below for dependent 

Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?

Put yes for this the language ability tab should come up while uploading docs.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Thanks for the response. One more doubt, for all my employments including the current one, i have uploaded RnR doc, form 16, bank statement, pf statement, offer and experience letters. Will this be enough or do i need to add few mire docs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dear expats, any response on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

Very dry day today.


----------



## ptp

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Expats.. Need some help..
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa with 70 points.
> ANZCO : 261313 (Software engineer)
> Lodgement date : 10th Dec 2018
> Submitted all my documents including docs for 5 points claimed from spouse.
> 
> I have had uploaded R&R letters which I received from my previous 4 employers, however for my current employer, I have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal. Hence, I have uploaded the Statutory declaration signed by one of my senior colleagues along with the employment letter. Would that suffice? This SD was used for ACS assessment as well.
> 
> @Bandish.. I would like my DG to be predicted by you as well 😉




I think you are fine. Finally depends on the CO. But my guess, it should not be a problem...


----------



## ptp

Usha Balla said:


> Very dry day today.



And no more grants expected before Tuesday now as Monday is a holiday in Australia


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Estimated Process time changed*

Hi Experts,

My Estimated process time has changed to 6 to 8 months in Immi Account from 7 to 8 months. Please let me know your thoughts? Will, there be any delay?


Lodged: Sep 17, 2018
Co Contact: Nov 22, 2018
Responded to CO : Nov 23, 2018
261312(Developer Programmer)
Grant: :ranger:


----------



## ATN85

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> My Estimated process time has changed to 6 to 8 months in Immi Account from 7 to 8 months. Please let me know your thoughts? Will, there be any delay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged: Sep 17, 2018
> 
> Co Contact: Nov 22, 2018
> 
> Responded to CO : Nov 23, 2018
> 
> 261312(Developer Programmer)
> 
> Grant: :ranger:




Think those are global processing timelines.. it will be the same for all the applicants irrespective of the stage in which the application is.. experts can comment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

aljon_villar said:


> 70 Points
> Breakdown of Points:
> 30-Age
> 15-Bachelor in Nursing
> 20-PTE
> 5-Work Experience (Overseas)
> ANZSCO: 254415 (Registered Nurse: Critical Care and Emergency)
> 
> EOI: 26/06/2018
> ITA: 11/10/2018
> Lodged: 12/10/2018
> Grant: 25/01/2019
> 
> *Medicals was expired 2 months ago. I used the same HAP ID last year when I lodged a tourist visa. Was expecting to have a repeat medical but CO was lenient I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!! Bandish predicted my grant to be 29/01 but it came earlier than expected!


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hello Expats.. Need some help..
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa with 70 points.
> ANZCO : 261313 (Software engineer)
> Lodgement date : 10th Dec 2018
> Submitted all my documents including docs for 5 points claimed from spouse.
> 
> I have had uploaded R&R letters which I received from my previous 4 employers, however for my current employer, I have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal. Hence, I have uploaded the Statutory declaration signed by one of my senior colleagues along with the employment letter. Would that suffice? This SD was used for ACS assessment as well.
> 
> @Bandish.. I would like my DG to be predicted by you as well 😉


You have done the right thing but I dont understand that how can you have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal, I am assuming it is on the letter head of the company, who made/issued it to you?


----------



## Saif

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am a dependent, not the main applicant. I have got the IELTS certificate so that I will not pay 5,000 AUD but I couldn’t find room to upload the IELTS score.
> 
> I have just found places to upload:
> 
> Birth or Age
> Character
> Member of Family Unit
> Photograph
> Relationship
> Travel Document
> Form 80
> 
> Where did you upload your English for the dependent ?


There used to be a section for Spouse's functional english. Have they changed it recently as someone else also asked the same question, can somebody comment please...
Please upload it under 'other' section and label it in the description box.


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Hi,
Yes, it's on company letter head. It gets auto generated in my employers homepage under my account. However, there is no option of getting that validated and signed by the HRs as this process needs an email approval from my reporting manager.


----------



## Saif

ptp said:


> Hey Saif, I was offline yesterday and noticed your grant update today....
> 
> Congrats Bro... this is an amazing news ... all the wait and anxiety over now....
> 
> Good luck for next phase... hope to bump into you in Delhi or Australia !!!
> 
> Enjoy your moment..


Anytime....
Thank you.


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

saifsd said:


> nagaraj.gb123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Expats.. Need some help..
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa with 70 points.
> ANZCO : 261313 (Software engineer)
> Lodgement date : 10th Dec 2018
> Submitted all my documents including docs for 5 points claimed from spouse.
> 
> I have had uploaded R&R letters which I received from my previous 4 employers, however for my current employer, I have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal. Hence, I have uploaded the Statutory declaration signed by one of my senior colleagues along with the employment letter. Would that suffice? This SD was used for ACS assessment as well.
> 
> @Bandish.. I would like my DG to be predicted by you as well 😉
> 
> 
> 
> You have done the right thing but I dont understand that how can you have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal, I am assuming it is on the letter head of the company, who made/issued it to you?
Click to expand...




nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi,
> Yes, it's on company letter head. It gets auto generated in my employers homepage under my account. However, there is no option of getting that validated and signed by the HRs as this process needs an email approval from my reporting manager.


Hi,
Yes, it's on company letter head. It gets auto generated in my employers homepage under my account. However, there is no option of getting that validated and signed by the HRs as this process needs an email approval from my reporting manager.


----------



## Vab18

Can anyone advise. Just come to a conclusion as to why we maybe got IACM. We sent scanned copies of original documents. We are from the UK so all in English. Do these need to be certified? Is that why we have a delay or is scanned copy of the original acceptable? If anyone can advise please


----------



## csdhan

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Expats.. Need some help..
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa with 70 points.
> ANZCO : 261313 (Software engineer)
> Lodgement date : 10th Dec 2018
> Submitted all my documents including docs for 5 points claimed from spouse.
> 
> I have had uploaded R&R letters which I received from my previous 4 employers, however for my current employer, I have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal. Hence, I have uploaded the Statutory declaration signed by one of my senior colleagues along with the employment letter. Would that suffice? This SD was used for ACS assessment as well.
> 
> @Bandish.. I would like my DG to be predicted by you as well 😉


If your case goes for a direct grant then it depends on COs. Some COs accept it, some insist on HR letter. 

On the other hand if it goes for employment verification and the SD goes to your HR, they may disown it which may land you in trouble. They may even only contact the guy who signed it and clear it. 

It's a lot of ifs and buts. But the probability of getting in trouble is very less, but if you get into it one, you should be ready on how to deal with it.

Or else you can just approach your manager and HR to get a letter which will take out all the unwanted probabilities. Your choice.


----------



## Saif

Vab18 said:


> Can anyone advise. Just come to a conclusion as to why we maybe got IACM. We sent scanned copies of original documents. We are from the UK so all in English. Do these need to be certified? Is that why we have a delay or is scanned copy of the original acceptable? If anyone can advise please


Most of us here are of the opinion that it is due to a random sampling check where a few applications go into IACM, no strong reason to argue why it happens...
Certified copies are not required for color scans for visa app and even if it had been the case it demands a CO contact and not IACM. This is what I feel.


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Arfath said:


> Hi vijay sharma..can you please tell me the email id whom should i write to regarding qatar pcc on business visa??
> Also can you tell me the website name where it shows qatar pcc cannot be issued to people on business visa..
> 
> Awaiting your kind reply..


Hi Mr Arfath I tried to PM you perhaps you haven't made five contributions in the forum hence its not working or you can PM after the five messages. Exchange of phone numbers not allowed in the forum.Always ready to help.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elu

teny.peter said:


> Hi I am on tourist visa and my visa will expire on 14th April 2019. I have lodged 189 visa on 11th Nov 2018 from offshore. Can I apply for bridging visa. Or bridging visa is applicable for those who were in australia while applying 189 visa


Hello teny. Peter, 
I am very sorry to say that you might not be eligible for applying for bridging visa. This is my practical view as my husband had applied for PR while staying in Australia on a tourist visa through an agent, he got the bridging visa. But unfortunately me and our son as my husband's dependants had become offshore applicant. Our agent confirmed us that we are not eligible to apply for bridging visa. 
Wishing you to get your PR very soon. All the best. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Bandish said:


> Before guessing I think I should ask you two things:
> 
> 1. Have you sent both of your scores online to DHA ?
> 2. Have you added more supporting documents for marriage, such as photos, health insurance, Joint bank statements, life insurance, Travel tickets for travels done together...
> 
> If so, then 27-March-2019
> All the Best !!



Thanks Bandish,
1- Yes, we have send scored online to DHA.
2- Is marriage certificate not enough for the evidence of our relationship? 
Also in my wife's PCC Certificate, it is written " It is certified that there is no adverse information against Ms. XXX. W/O. of XXX.


----------



## outspoken

saifsd said:


> There used to be a section for Spouse's functional english. Have they changed it recently as someone else also asked the same question, can somebody comment please...
> 
> Please upload it under 'other' section and label it in the description box.


There is an option "Language ability - functional English" section and I have uploaded documents there for my spouse. 
I think this option will get enabled only when you select appropriate choice in the application where it asks "Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?"

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan

Abhijeet2712 said:


> Thanks Bandish,
> 1- Yes, we have send scored online to DHA.
> 2- Is marriage certificate not enough for the evidence of our relationship?
> Also in my wife's PCC Certificate, it is written " It is certified that there is no adverse information against Ms. XXX. W/O. of XXX.


For recent marriages and for people living in two different cities, it is advisable to add additional proofs to prove that it is not a marriage of convenience to get into Australia. This is due to rise in such cases from some countries and some COs are extra cautious. There is nothing wrong in uploading some extra proofs which will be readily available.


----------



## Elu

saifsd said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations brother. Enjoy your moments.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Elu! I pray that you get your grant soon. Normally when it is too long without a CO contact or Immi Comm, people get direct grant. Keep calling them in and out...there is no harm in that.
> 
> Btw, where are you from? Can you create a signature with details so we can see if we can pint out something.
> 
> I hope you get the grant now. Cheer up. Keep yourself motivated, it's worth it I've heard
Click to expand...

Hello Saif SD, 
congratulations again. Thank you for your kind words. I am from Bangladesh. Our Australia journey has been started from 2012. My husband did MPH(Master's in public health) & advance diploma on Nutrition in Australia. Me and our son were with him as his dependent. After completion of his education unfortunately our visa had been expired before we got the skill assessment result. So we had to move back to our country on 2016.
Skill assessment positive on 23/05/17
EOI on same day
Invitation on 26/05/17
Visa Applied on 26/05/17 (onshore for my husband as he was in Aus with tourist visa and offshore for me and our son) 
ANZSCO 134213(primary health organization manager) 
Point claim for experience:5
CO contact on 27/07/17 for medical 
PCC for Australian and Bangladesh submitted June, 2017
Medical done on 29/7/17
After that pin drop silence
Neumerous times called them, complained several times, Lastly placed DHL feedback but still................... Please pray for us. 
All the very best for your new endeavors 👍


----------



## mdrutsay

*233211*
Points:65
How likely am I to get an invitation for 189?
Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Thanks for the response. One more doubt, for all my employments including the current one, i have uploaded RnR doc, form 16, bank statement, pf statement, offer and experience letters. Will this be enough or do i need to add few mire docs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello experts, Can somebody respond to the above query. Also can we attach documents multiple times or is there a restriction for the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhs192003

Bandish said:


> Seems like today's grants are postponed for 29-Jan-2019 (Tuesday)... Most of the COs seem to be on leave ...
> 
> See you all on Tuesday then...
> All the Best!!



As it turned out my slow sluggish CO was definitely on leave today and thanks to him, your prediction didnt work for me. :mad2::mad2::mad2:

However, wait till Tuesday is going to be agonizing to say the least. If I don't get something in my email box on Tuesday morning, I am seriously gonna loose it. :mad2::mad2::mad2::rant::rant::rant::spy:


----------



## Bandish

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Ravi_Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. One more doubt, for all my employments including the current one, i have uploaded RnR doc, form 16, bank statement, pf statement, offer and experience letters. Will this be enough or do i need to add few mire docs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts, Can somebody respond to the above query. Also can we attach documents multiple times or is there a restriction for the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You could add tax documents also such as ITR and 26AS. At least ITR... 

One document can be attached multiple times for different evidences but named appropriately.


----------



## vabhs192003

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts, Can somebody respond to the above query. Also can we attach documents multiple times or is there a restriction for the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a document limit of 60 per person. As long as you stay within it, it should be fine. 

As for your earlier query, the docs that you submitted for employment look OK and is pretty much the standard list followed by every one here. You should be good with those.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Thanks for the response. One more doubt, for all my employments including the current one, i have uploaded RnR doc, form 16, bank statement, pf statement, offer and experience letters. Will this be enough or do i need to add few mire docs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do your RnR Docs meet DHA's requirements for employment reference letter? 

Could also add payslips to be corroborated by the bank statements.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do your RnR Docs meet DHA's requirements for employment reference letter?
> 
> Could also add payslips to be corroborated by the bank statements.




Yes it is... I am unable to get payslips for my ex employer hence i have attached rest of documents. Please let me if this is fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Bandish said:


> You could add tax documents also such as ITR and 26AS. At least ITR...
> 
> One document can be attached multiple times for different evidences but named appropriately.




Thank you Bandish for the response. ITR 1 or V which one is required. Also can i attach multiple documents in different time frames for example i got 1 document today and attached and after couple of days i attached few more documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

vabhs192003 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like today's grants are postponed for 29-Jan-2019 (Tuesday)... Most of the COs seem to be on leave ...
> 
> See you all on Tuesday then...
> All the Best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it turned out my slow sluggish CO was definitely on leave today and thanks to him, your prediction didnt work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, wait till Tuesday is going to be agonizing to say the least. If I don't get something in my email box on Tuesday morning, I am seriously gonna loose it.
Click to expand...

Oh... 
Please cool down first by remembering people who have not received grant from more than 1.5 years... A cool mind will bring cool grant...


----------



## Vab18

saifsd said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise. Just come to a conclusion as to why we maybe got IACM. We sent scanned copies of original documents. We are from the UK so all in English. Do these need to be certified? Is that why we have a delay or is scanned copy of the original acceptable? If anyone can advise please
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us here are of the opinion that it is due to a random sampling check where a few applications go into IACM, no strong reason to argue why it happens...
> Certified copies are not required for color scans for visa app and even if it had been the case it demands a CO contact and not IACM. This is what I feel.
Click to expand...

Hi Saifsd thanks for your reply. I ended up phoning and your correct it was not required so that’s good to know. Will just need to be patient! What I noted from the last group of guys in 2018 group was they all got IACM in September and got their grant the same day on 5 December so looks like 90 days from receiving it. Hopefully mid February when we hit 90 days from the IACM it will be granted!! 🤞


----------



## Vigrad

Hi,

My medical is still pending as they suspected for TB and advised for 6 week sputum culture test and repeat chest X ray after 90 days. Today, I got to know from panel physician that my sputum culture test results are negative(no TB) and I was informed that since my medical tests were done on 24th Nov 2018 , repeat X ray will taken only on Feb 24th. Kindly let me know if my results are uploaded at the end of feb then when my case will be assigned to CO? 

I heard that least priority will be given to the cases with medical issues even for the cases without TB.

ANZSCO: 261312
ACS: 18-Nov-2017
Points : 75 (Age: 30 PTE: 20 Exp: 15 Edu:10)
EOI: 06-Jan-2018
ITA: 11-Oct-2018
Visa Lodged: 18-Nov-2018


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Hello Saif SD,
> congratulations again. Thank you for your kind words. I am from Bangladesh. Our Australia journey has been started from 2012. My husband did MPH(Master's in public health) & advance diploma on Nutrition in Australia. Me and our son were with him as his dependent. After completion of his education unfortunately our visa had been expired before we got the skill assessment result. So we had to move back to our country on 2016.
> Skill assessment positive on 23/05/17
> EOI on same day
> Invitation on 26/05/17
> Visa Applied on 26/05/17 (onshore for my husband as he was in Aus with tourist visa and offshore for me and our son)
> ANZSCO 134213(primary health organization manager)
> Point claim for experience:5
> CO contact on 27/07/17 for medical
> PCC for Australian and Bangladesh submitted June, 2017
> Medical done on 29/7/17
> After that pin drop silence
> Neumerous times called them, complained several times, Lastly placed DHL feedback but still................... Please pray for us.
> All the very best for your new endeavors 👍


Families living apart is an unbearable pain, I can understand that! Stay calm and things will move. Let the 5 day time period get over and hope you get the good news asap. You say your husband is on tourist visa with no work rights, I mean is there something that we can sniff from here? I feel he should come back to Bangladesh and wait for the grant. Just my 1 bit...I will pray for you my sister...


----------



## Saif

Vab18 said:


> Hi Saifsd thanks for your reply. I ended up phoning and your correct it was not required so that’s good to know. Will just need to be patient! What I noted from the last group of guys in 2018 group was they all got IACM in September and got their grant the same day on 5 December so looks like 90 days from receiving it. Hopefully mid February when we hit 90 days from the IACM it will be granted!! 🤞


I pray that you get your grant sooner than your 90 day estimate, in fact there was a case where someone got a grant after a week of IACM, quoting from memory...


----------



## vabhs192003

Bandish said:


> vabhs192003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like today's grants are postponed for 29-Jan-2019 (Tuesday)... Most of the COs seem to be on leave ...
> 
> See you all on Tuesday then...
> All the Best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it turned out my slow sluggish CO was definitely on leave today and thanks to him, your prediction didnt work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, wait till Tuesday is going to be agonizing to say the least. If I don't get something in my email box on Tuesday morning, I am seriously gonna loose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...
> Please cool down first by remembering people who have not received grant from more than 1.5 years... A cool mind will bring cool grant...
Click to expand...


Yeah I know..Besides using angry emoticons I pretty much cant do anything here.. lol

Is there a remote chance that some COs may be working overtime over the weekend for extra pay or something? (wishful thinking 😉 )


----------



## saravanaprabhu

scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Business trips to foreign countries haven't changed your employment terms with the organisation in India. So you are still an employee of the organisation with the same role. So you don't need to mention them separately in your employment episodes. In the experience I claimed, I stayed in 5 Months in Australia (3 business trips), 4 Months in Mexico( 3 business trips), and few months in US for business trips. But havent mentioned them as separate employement episodes as my role , employer haven't changed.


Thank you scorpion.

I understand that I don't have to mention the countries I had visited when I was on India payroll as separate episodes in EOI. Should I mention the countries and dates in employment reference letter? When lodging the 189 visa, should I mention any details about the business visas I had held in the last 10 years? If yes, will it not create discrepancies?


----------



## Bandish

vabhs192003 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vabhs192003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like today's grants are postponed for 29-Jan-2019 (Tuesday)... Most of the COs seem to be on leave ...
> 
> See you all on Tuesday then...
> All the Best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it turned out my slow sluggish CO was definitely on leave today and thanks to him, your prediction didnt work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, wait till Tuesday is going to be agonizing to say the least. If I don't get something in my email box on Tuesday morning, I am seriously gonna loose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...
> Please cool down first by remembering people who have not received grant from more than 1.5 years... A cool mind will bring cool grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I know..Besides using angry emoticons I pretty much cant do anything here.. lol
> 
> Is there a remote chance that some COs may be working overtime over the weekend for extra pay or something? (wishful thinking 😉 )
Click to expand...

Haha... Good thinking... As far as I know, people do work overtime with extra pay there in Australia, but don't think on weekends.. But don't keep any hopes... That's the best bet... 
May your grant come soon...


----------



## handyjohn

Hi Bandish
Although I had a disbelieving thought of this prediction thing. But you are making me confuse for last few days. What are your views on my case
221213
Lodged 10/10
Onshore 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*ACS reassessment*

Due to a job change, I am trying to do an ACS assessment for the second time. when login using my old account, I am seeing the old data that I have provided.

ACS screenshot












Experience 2 in the above image. I was working with company B when I did my first ACS assessment. The end date mentioned was "till date"[30/04/2017]. 

I have left the company in Sep 2017. Now I am trying to change the end date to sep 2017, but I am unable to change it as it is read-only. How can I add those extra months to the Experience 2
note: earlier I had submitted SD, but now I have RnR from HR. so I wish to update with the latest evidence.

PS: from acs website *Each work experience should only be entered once - with one or more related attachments.*

experts please advise.


----------



## YesJ

Before filing ACS and selecting occupation did a lot of research. Was confused between Software Engineering or ICT SECURITY Specialist. 
98% of agents and reference suggested that ICT SECURITY Specialist will get us through faster as number of applicants are lesser in number. 

But looking at the trends in 2018, very few ppl have received Grants for this job code..

Filed EOI in Arpil, Received Invite in 11 Oct 2018.
Lodged Application on 30 Oct 2018...

😅🙇‍♂️🙇‍♂️ Now Waiting Time going on and on....

Many folks are waiting for GRANT in this Job Code since April / June / August.. Don't know where I hold chances to get Grant in coming months...🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞

Hopefully all of our prayers are heard soon and one battle gets over to get ready for another one....( job there)..


Any chances guys based on experience what could be expected date..
Lodged Visa application - 30 Oct 2018.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Thank you Bandish for the response. ITR 1 or V which one is required. Also can i attach multiple documents in different time frames for example i got 1 document today and attached and after couple of days i attached few more documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bandish,

Can you please provide your inputs on this.


----------



## Bandish

ravi_ryan said:


> hi bandish,
> 
> can you please provide your inputs on this.


itr-v


----------



## Bhaggy

Bandish said:


> itr-v




iTR V doesn’t contain employer TDS data and it’s name. However ITR 1 does. With this in mind if CO is verifying the employment wouldn’t it be better to upload ITR 1? Just my two cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

The official number of invites wasted from july till dec.Those People who have received their invite after lodging multiple eoi's need to withdraw their other eoi's. 

http://www.iscah.com/wasted-189-eois-skill-select-system/


----------



## utopia1987

Hi @Bandish! 
Would you please predict my case too? Of course it's for curiosity and amusement.

Visa Applied on: 29th July
Job Code: Software Engineering
Points: 80
Spouse points: Yes
CO contact on: 30th Oct for Philippines PCC
Replied to CO on: 9th November
Nothing since then.


----------



## aviator505

Hi all 
A small query.
1)Does 189 grant processing time depend on points?
2)If yes,i ll be getting 5 more points this feb,where do i need to update it in my visa application.I have already lodged my 189 in Nov 2018
Thanks in advance


----------



## Deepakpots

Hi All,

Just a curious question, I lodged my 189(75 points, 261312) on 28 Dec '18 and medicals on 5th Jan '19. Haven't heard anything since or any CO contact as well. Should i be following up with the dept or should i just wait. Thanks in advance for the advise.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Deepakpots said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a curious question, I lodged my 189(75 points, 261312) on 28 Dec '18 and medicals on 5th Jan '19. Haven't heard anything since or any CO contact as well. Should i be following up with the dept or should i just wait. Thanks in advance for the advise.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dee




Its only a month since you lodged the application. You have to wait for sometime for your application to be picked up by CO. On an average 2-3 months it might take.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

aviator505 said:


> Hi all
> A small query.
> 1)Does 189 grant processing time depend on points?
> 2)If yes,i ll be getting 5 more points this feb,where do i need to update it in my visa application.I have already lodged my 189 in Nov 2018
> Thanks in advance




Once you get the invite, points and EOI gets locked. So the extra 5 points will not be added to your application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Let's take a break guys.. Eventful week, with a slowdown towards the end.

I keep wondering, where do you guys find so much time to post such informative and elaborate posts! 

Hats off to everyone out here! 

Congratulations to all those who already received their grants.. 
May the next week see more grants than ever before! 

Until then, let's try not to peek in this forum or post anymore, and relax for a while.. 
I am sure no one will be able to resist the temptation 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfath

mdrutsay said:


> *233211*
> Points:65
> How likely am I to get an invitation for 189?
> Does anyone have any idea?


 i was picked up with invitation on oct 2018 with 70 points after waiting for an year...may be you have to wait for an year or more..if invitations increase may be there are chances


----------



## Arfath

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Deepakpots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just a curious question, I lodged my 189(75 points, 261312) on 28 Dec '18 and medicals on 5th Jan '19. Haven't heard anything since or any CO contact as well. Should i be following up with the dept or should i just wait. Thanks in advance for the advise.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its only a month since you lodged the application. You have to wait for sometime for your application to be picked up by CO. On an average 2-3 months it might take.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I lodged on nov 12 2018 but still no update
Skill:Software engineer


----------



## Shankaransuresh

Hi guys 

I submitted my application on 21st November 2018 

With 75 points and under systems analyst 

I’ve submitted all my documents and completed my medical too. 

When can I expect a direct grant or atleast CO contact . Please advice !

Thank you


----------



## atifiqbal1985

*Thanks *



Bandish said:


> Many congratulations... Happy for you...
> All the best for your future...


Many thanks Bandish. Since the date you predicted it to be 25th Jan, I was waiting for the day, and could only believe it after seeing it myself. You are awesome.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

saifsd said:


> Hey man Congratulations! I always had this in my mind that we would be +- a day. Very happy.


Many thanks saifsd.  You have been a great help to everyone.
Looking forward to meet you in Australia.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Vigrad said:


> Hi,
> 
> My medical is still pending as they suspected for TB and advised for 6 week sputum culture test and repeat chest X ray after 90 days. Today, I got to know from panel physician that my sputum culture test results are negative(no TB) and I was informed that since my medical tests were done on 24th Nov 2018 , repeat X ray will taken only on Feb 24th. Kindly let me know if my results are uploaded at the end of feb then when my case will be assigned to CO?
> 
> I heard that least priority will be given to the cases with medical issues even for the cases without TB.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312
> ACS: 18-Nov-2017
> Points : 75 (Age: 30 PTE: 20 Exp: 15 Edu:10)
> EOI: 06-Jan-2018
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 18-Nov-2018


Congrats on the negative TB results, health is wealth. 

I haven't heard that about TB cases of medical cases getting least priority.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vabhs192003 said:


> Yeah I know..Besides using angry emoticons I pretty much cant do anything here.. lol
> 
> Is there a remote chance that some COs may be working overtime over the weekend for extra pay or something? (wishful thinking 😉 )


Visa processing officers do work Saturday's (I got a CO contact on a Saturday) - but highly unlikely at full manpower and highly unlikely on public holidays.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aviator505 said:


> Hi all
> A small query.
> 1)Does 189 grant processing time depend on points?
> 2)If yes,i ll be getting 5 more points this feb,where do i need to update it in my visa application.I have already lodged my 189 in Nov 2018
> Thanks in advance


1 - it doesn't! 

2 - you can't!

Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## itspuneetv

vabhs192003 said:


> Yeah I know..Besides using angry emoticons I pretty much cant do anything here.. lol
> 
> Is there a remote chance that some COs may be working overtime over the weekend for extra pay or something? (wishful thinking 😉 )


Case officers are normally full time employees. Any full time employee here won't work for extra time. Let alone extra time, on Fridays every one keeps looking at clock for 5pm


----------



## Navathej

The wait begins for me as well

Below are my details

ANZSCO: 261313 
189/75 Points

Timelines: 
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019 
Medicals: Yet to be done 
Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## spirecode

sep 24th lodged, co contact for rnr letter of current company which i provided on dec 20th. 
awaiting grant 🙂
software engineer/ onshore


----------



## Harini227

One query..My husband's current job start date is Mar 31st 2015. As per ACS skill assessment result letter, skill met date is after Aug 2015. So while filling the online application, do we need to split this as Mar 31st to Aug 31st and say 'No' to claiming points and from Sep 1st to now and say 'Yes' to claiming points?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## techievee

saifsd said:


> You have done the right thing but I dont understand that how can you have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal, I am assuming it is on the letter head of the company, who made/issued it to you?





NB said:


> Everybody is on hold
> 
> Cheers


Health assessment is not clearex until you get your medicals x-ray for ur wife. that in my case have done the medicals using a double lead belt tied to the abdomen which would protect the fetus from x-ray. But u can do that only after 13 weeks. Still risk is yours ..

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfath

Shankaransuresh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I submitted my application on 21st November 2018
> 
> With 75 points and under systems analyst
> 
> I’ve submitted all my documents and completed my medical too.
> 
> When can I expect a direct grant or atleast CO contact . Please advice !
> 
> Thank you


I lodged on nov 12 2018 but still no update
Skill:Software engineer


----------



## k.suraj8

Arfath said:


> I lodged on nov 12 2018 but still no update
> Skill:Software engineer


Same here lodged on 12th nov for electronics engg.. still no update

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105

cooljapes said:


> For kids under 2 years they do only medical examination which is code 501 I think. But by the time I applied for Visa he crossed 2 hence need TB screening also to be done additionally. So in this medicals 501 will be reused and only 713 will be taken. On that note has anybody done TB gold in fortis bannerghatta, Bangalore. Just wanted to confirm if it is available in Fortis.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's available

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Bandish said:


> itr-v


Hi Bandish,

Since you've been an outstanding case prediction guru, so I'm putting my case in front of you to know a guess from your side:

Invitation received on: 11 August 2018

Visa Application Lodged: 29th August 2018

Offshore Applicant

CO Contact: 11 Nov 2018

Reason of CO contact: PCC & POLIO CARD

Reply to CO: 20th Nov 2018

(Note: I only forwarded the docs via email as my immi account was full 60/60, and I was unable to upload anything on immi. I acknowledged by pressing the IP button though)

Till now, I am awaiting their response. Many people have received their grants who lodged their applications in August and were contacted by the CO in second half of November. The only thing that could be causing the delay is the reason I sent the docs via email and not through immi account.

Your prediction after reading my timeline above would be a sigh of relief. Awaiting your response buddy. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

majjji said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> itr-v
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Since you've been an outstanding case prediction guru, so I'm putting my case in front of you to know a guess from your side:
> 
> Invitation received on: 11 August 2018
> 
> Visa Application Lodged: 29th August 2018
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> 
> CO Contact: 11 Nov 2018
> 
> Reason of CO contact: PCC & POLIO CARD
> 
> Reply to CO: 20th Nov 2018
> 
> (Note: I only forwarded the docs via email as my immi account was full 60/60, and I was unable to upload anything on immi. I acknowledged by pressing the IP button though)
> 
> Till now, I am awaiting their response. Many people have received their grants who lodged their applications in August and were contacted by the CO in second half of November. The only thing that could be causing the delay is the reason I sent the docs via email and not through immi account.
> 
> Your prediction after reading my timeline above would be a sigh of relief. Awaiting your response buddy. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi
Who is ur co?


----------



## Nadine1986

The quality of one of the mandatory documents I uploaded wasn’t great when I lodged the visa application. However I have now managed to obtain a better copy of it and I wish to upload it. What will be the best way to do this? 

This obviously isn’t an incorrect answer or a change in circumstances. I can simply attach by clicking the ‘Attach documents’ button but just wondering how do I notify the CO to look into the new copy rather than the old file when she takes up my case? Attach it to the same section where I uploaded earlier with a suffix ‘better quality file ‘? 

Also one of the additional documents I uploaded into the other documents section, post visa lodgment isn’t showing up. Does it mean that it isn’t properly uploaded or is it just usual?

Please advise. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Ravish84

IACM Query
Hi experts 
Had a query on IACM email? 

1. what does it mean? I have looked at various threads and what i could understand is that folks who have received it tends to get under scrutiny? Is it so? 

2. From employment verification standpoint , is it like folks who do not receive IACM email do nor have their employment verification done by the department or are employment verification and IACM not linked at all?

Would appreciate views.


----------



## Vab18

Ravish84 said:


> IACM Query
> Hi experts
> Had a query on IACM email?
> 
> 1. what does it mean? I have looked at various threads and what i could understand is that folks who have received it tends to get under scrutiny? Is it so?
> 
> 2. From employment verification standpoint , is it like folks who do not receive IACM email do nor have their employment verification done by the department or are employment verification and IACM not linked at all?
> 
> Would appreciate views.


Hi, we got it back in November. What it means is they have done the preliminary checks on your application and it’s gone for further processing. That could be anything from employment verification to documents verification to face recognition. The last bunch of guys that got it in September all got the grant 90 days later so whatever it is it’s done in bulk and seems to be completely random.
Not usually asked for further information and get a direct grant following it.


----------



## yogjeet1984

Bhaggy said:


> iTR V doesn’t contain employer TDS data and it’s name. However ITR 1 does. With this in mind if CO is verifying the employment wouldn’t it be better to upload ITR 1? Just my two cents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed


----------



## majjji

Usha Balla said:


> Hi
> Who is ur co?


Ms. Hannah and I don't know if anyone else has recieved any correspondence from her or not. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

Nadine1986 said:


> The quality of one of the mandatory documents I uploaded wasn’t great when I lodged the visa application. However I have now managed to obtain a better copy and I wish to upload it. What will be the best way to do this?
> 
> This obviously isn’t an incorrect answer or a change in circumstances. I can simply attach by clicking the ‘Attach documents’ button but just wondering how do I notify the CO to look into the new copy rather than the old file when she takes up my case? Attach it to the same section where I uploaded earlier with a suffix ‘better quality file ‘?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks in anticipation.


Re-posting: Took out one of my questions. I was being stupid, my bad. 

The quality of one of the mandatory documents I uploaded wasn’t great when I lodged the visa application. However I have now managed to obtain a better copy and I wish to upload it. What will be the best way to do this? 

This obviously isn’t an incorrect answer or a change in circumstances. I can simply attach by clicking the ‘Attach documents’ button but just wondering how do I notify the CO to look into the new copy rather than the old file when she takes up my case? Attach it to the same section where I uploaded earlier with a suffix ‘better quality file ‘? 

Please advise. Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Shankaransuresh

Let’s hope it will be soon !!


----------



## NB

Nadine1986 said:


> The quality of one of the mandatory documents I uploaded wasn’t great when I lodged the visa application. However I have now managed to obtain a better copy of it and I wish to upload it. What will be the best way to do this?
> 
> This obviously isn’t an incorrect answer or a change in circumstances. I can simply attach by clicking the ‘Attach documents’ button but just wondering how do I notify the CO to look into the new copy rather than the old file when she takes up my case? Attach it to the same section where I uploaded earlier with a suffix ‘better quality file ‘?
> 
> Also one of the additional documents I uploaded into the other documents section, post visa lodgment isn’t showing up. Does it mean that it isn’t properly uploaded or is it just usual?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks in anticipation.


What do you mean by quality ?
Quality of the scan ?

Cheers


----------



## Nadine1986

NB said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of one of the mandatory documents I uploaded wasn’t great when I lodged the visa application. However I have now managed to obtain a better copy of it and I wish to upload it. What will be the best way to do this?
> 
> This obviously isn’t an incorrect answer or a change in circumstances. I can simply attach by clicking the ‘Attach documents’ button but just wondering how do I notify the CO to look into the new copy rather than the old file when she takes up my case? Attach it to the same section where I uploaded earlier with a suffix ‘better quality file ‘?
> 
> Also one of the additional documents I uploaded into the other documents section, post visa lodgment isn’t showing up. Does it mean that it isn’t properly uploaded or is it just usual?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by quality ?
> Quality of the scan ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

The original document itself wasn't so legible. Scan added up.


----------



## mailshivankit

Hii 

Kindly look into my case as I seek help 

Visa lodged : 8th march under 233111

PCC, Medicals uploaded : 15 june 2018

CO Contact for PTE Scores : 17 july 2018 ; Replied : 18 june 2018 ; CO Team : Adelaide

Its been almost 11 months and I am still waiting for my grant. My agent has been sending reminder emails since last 2 months but still no update.

Please guide what can I do in this scenario.

I thank you for ur advice.


----------



## sreedharbhatt777

Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineer and wanted to do EA assessment. I'm working with an electronic systems company and my work is closely related to technical support and design. Should I apply as mechanical engineer or engineering technologist. I have 5 years of work experience


----------



## JG

sreedharbhatt777 said:


> Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineer and wanted to do EA assessment. I'm working with an electronic systems company and my work is closely related to technical support and design. Should I apply as mechanical engineer or engineering technologist. I have 5 years of work experience


Looks like even if you apply mechanical engineer EA will give you 233914.


----------



## csdhan

sreedharbhatt777 said:


> Hi guys, I am a mechanical engineer and wanted to do EA assessment. I'm working with an electronic systems company and my work is closely related to technical support and design. Should I apply as mechanical engineer or engineering technologist. I have 5 years of work experience


It's all about how you interpret your duties properly aligned with mechanical engineering in the reference letter. Also, a CDR episode based on mechanical concepts being used in your job will be of a great help. If you do these then getting 233512 will be easy else just go ahead and apply with whatever you can to 233512 and EA will decide and give you an option to select 233914 or modify your CDRs.

There are a bunch of such cases in EA thread, please read through that.


----------



## Ravish84

Thanks Vab.. However seems some disconnect... I filed my PR on 11th sep.. Got a CO contact for my son's photograph on 22nd Nov and replied on 30th Nov..The status is further processing since but I never got any IMAC email... So who receives IMAC email and it surely has to be different from further processing as is evident from my case 

Other seniors - Views please? 



Vab18 said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IACM Query
> Hi experts
> Had a query on IACM email?
> 
> 1. what does it mean? I have looked at various threads and what i could understand is that folks who have received it tends to get under scrutiny? Is it so?
> 
> 2. From employment verification standpoint , is it like folks who do not receive IACM email do nor have their employment verification done by the department or are employment verification and IACM not linked at all?
> 
> Would appreciate views.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we got it back in November. What it means is they have done the preliminary checks on your application and it’s gone for further processing. That could be anything from employment verification to documents verification to face recognition. The last bunch of guys that got it in September all got the grant 90 days later so whatever it is it’s done in bulk and seems to be completely random.
> Not usually asked for further information and get a direct grant following it.
Click to expand...


----------



## umermehmood1986

*Ied*

Hi Everyone, 

I will be making my initial entry in a month's time (with family), but that will be only for a week. I plan to to permanently relocate to Melbourne in March 2020. I want to ask what actions must be executed during first visit. I heard from friends who already there that following should be done:

1. Open a bank account
2. Apply for driving license
3. Apply for photo ID
4. Apply for Medicare

So which of the above I can complete in one week. On the other hand, if dont, what is the impact when I return after a year? 

Regards,


----------



## Nadine1986

Anybody please?



Nadine1986 said:


> Re-posting: Took out one of my questions. I was being stupid, my bad.
> 
> The quality of one of the mandatory documents I uploaded wasn’t great when I lodged the visa application. However I have now managed to obtain a better copy and I wish to upload it. What will be the best way to do this?
> 
> This obviously isn’t an incorrect answer or a change in circumstances. I can simply attach by clicking the ‘Attach documents’ button but just wondering how do I notify the CO to look into the new copy rather than the old file when she takes up my case? Attach it to the same section where I uploaded earlier with a suffix ‘better quality file ‘?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks in anticipation


----------



## sreedharbhatt777

So if I get 233914, will they consider my experience?


----------



## sreedharbhatt777

csdhan said:


> It's all about how you interpret your duties properly aligned with mechanical engineering in the reference letter. Also, a CDR episode based on mechanical concepts being used in your job will be of a great help. If you do these then getting 233512 will be easy else just go ahead and apply with whatever you can to 233512 and EA will decide and give you an option to select 233914 or modify your CDRs.
> 
> There are a bunch of such cases in EA thread, please read through that.


hi, can u tell me where i can get the details of such threads. I tried but i am not able to find any.


----------



## sharath121k

umermehmood1986 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making my initial entry in a month's time (with family), but that will be only for a week. I plan to to permanently relocate to Melbourne in March 2020. I want to ask what actions must be executed during first visit. I heard from friends who already there that following should be done:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Open a bank account
> 
> 2. Apply for driving license
> 
> 3. Apply for photo ID
> 
> 4. Apply for Medicare
> 
> 
> 
> So which of the above I can complete in one week. On the other hand, if dont, what is the impact when I return after a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


1. Can be done in a day
Others I think you should wait until you have a residential address. Just My personal opinion though. Most importantly I think you should be applying for a TFN (tax file number) which will be required when you apply for any job. It may also require residential address I believe.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sreedharbhatt777

JG said:


> Looks like even if you apply mechanical engineer EA will give you 233914.


Hi, if they give me a positive assessment for 233914, will they consider my experience? will there be any deduction in the experience like what ACS do?


----------



## JG

sreedharbhatt777 said:


> Hi, if they give me a positive assessment for 233914, will they consider my experience? will there be any deduction in the experience like what ACS do?


Experience will be considered but the problem is the group 233914. It is highly competitive group in the system after accountants so be careful. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreedharbhatt777

JG said:


> sreedharbhatt777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, if they give me a positive assessment for 233914, will they consider my experience? will there be any deduction in the experience like what ACS do?
> 
> 
> 
> Experience will be considered but the problem is the group 233914. It is highly competitive group in the system after accountants so be careful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I am expecting a total points of 80 if I get my full experience assessed. I hope that will be enough.


----------



## Vab18

Ravish84 said:


> Thanks Vab.. However seems some disconnect... I filed my PR on 11th sep.. Got a CO contact for my son's photograph on 22nd Nov and replied on 30th Nov..The status is further processing since but I never got any IMAC email... So who receives IMAC email and it surely has to be different from further processing as is evident from my case
> 
> Other seniors - Views please?
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IACM Query
> Hi experts
> Had a query on IACM email?
> 
> 1. what does it mean? I have looked at various threads and what i could understand is that folks who have received it tends to get under scrutiny? Is it so?
> 
> 2. From employment verification standpoint , is it like folks who do not receive IACM email do nor have their employment verification done by the department or are employment verification and IACM not linked at all?
> 
> Would appreciate views.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we got it back in November. What it means is they have done the preliminary checks on your application and it’s gone for further processing. That could be anything from employment verification to documents verification to face recognition. The last bunch of guys that got it in September all got the grant 90 days later so whatever it is it’s done in bulk and seems to be completely random.
> Not usually asked for further information and get a direct grant following it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you look on Home Affairs website it will explain what further processing means in your case as you have had a CO contact! You have not had an IACM email therefore your scenario is different. The status in immi for IACM does not change it still says received! My reference to further processing is quoted in the IACM email that everyone who has had that email gets!!!


----------



## Ravish84

Thanks..Ok let me try putting my question as below 
Is it true that folks who gets IACM email will have most of the things verified either physically or electronically and their application status will be received while those who gets CO contact and app staus is further processing after submitting the required documents will not have physical or electronic verification but CO will make a decision based on documents provided? 

If above is not true then i am still not clear on difference between IACM email and Further processing from a verification standpoint. 
Request views please.



Vab18 said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vab.. However seems some disconnect... I filed my PR on 11th sep.. Got a CO contact for my son's photograph on 22nd Nov and replied on 30th Nov..The status is further processing since but I never got any IMAC email... So who receives IMAC email and it surely has to be different from further processing as is evident from my case
> 
> Other seniors - Views please?
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IACM Query
> Hi experts
> Had a query on IACM email?
> 
> 1. what does it mean? I have looked at various threads and what i could understand is that folks who have received it tends to get under scrutiny? Is it so?
> 
> 2. From employment verification standpoint , is it like folks who do not receive IACM email do nor have their employment verification done by the department or are employment verification and IACM not linked at all?
> 
> Would appreciate views.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we got it back in November. What it means is they have done the preliminary checks on your application and it’s gone for further processing. That could be anything from employment verification to documents verification to face recognition. The last bunch of guys that got it in September all got the grant 90 days later so whatever it is it’s done in bulk and seems to be completely random.
> Not usually asked for further information and get a direct grant following it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look on Home Affairs website it will explain what further processing means in your case as you have had a CO contact! You have not had an IACM email therefore your scenario is different. The status in immi for IACM does not change it still says received! My reference to further processing is quoted in the IACM email that everyone who has had that email gets!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vab18

Ravish84 said:


> Thanks..Ok let me try putting my question as below
> Is it true that folks who gets IACM email will have most of the things verified either physically or electronically and their application status will be received while those who gets CO contact and app staus is further processing after submitting the required documents will not have physical or electronic verification but CO will make a decision based on documents provided?
> 
> If above is not true then i am still not clear on difference between IACM email and Further processing from a verification standpoint.
> Request views please.
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vab.. However seems some disconnect... I filed my PR on 11th sep.. Got a CO contact for my son's photograph on 22nd Nov and replied on 30th Nov..The status is further processing since but I never got any IMAC email... So who receives IMAC email and it surely has to be different from further processing as is evident from my case
> 
> Other seniors - Views please?
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IACM Query
> Hi experts
> Had a query on IACM email?
> 
> 1. what does it mean? I have looked at various threads and what i could understand is that folks who have received it tends to get under scrutiny? Is it so?
> 
> 2. From employment verification standpoint , is it like folks who do not receive IACM email do nor have their employment verification done by the department or are employment verification and IACM not linked at all?
> 
> Would appreciate views.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we got it back in November. What it means is they have done the preliminary checks on your application and it’s gone for further processing. That could be anything from employment verification to documents verification to face recognition. The last bunch of guys that got it in September all got the grant 90 days later so whatever it is it’s done in bulk and seems to be completely random.
> Not usually asked for further information and get a direct grant following it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look on Home Affairs website it will explain what further processing means in your case as you have had a CO contact! You have not had an IACM email therefore your scenario is different. The status in immi for IACM does not change it still says received! My reference to further processing is quoted in the IACM email that everyone who has had that email gets!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No one really knows how they work. What we do know is your application is progressing. Further processing means they have done the initial checks asked you for more information and it is now processing. Generally 2-3months from CO contact to grant. IACM is completely different and again nobody knows what the checks are if any and why but the end result is the same. Everyone gets their grant eventually.


----------



## Goki

saifsd said:


> Most of us here are of the opinion that it is due to a random sampling check where a few applications go into IACM, no strong reason to argue why it happens...
> Certified copies are not required for color scans for visa app and even if it had been the case it demands a CO contact and not IACM. This is what I feel.


As saif said , yes . As far as i understood from the telephonic agents to whom i spoke . Random applications would be picked up and send for external verification and that is the reason it is taking lots of time . The external agency would conduct the checks and if all are okay , they may proceed further . I am assuming after consolidating the replies which i got form them .


----------



## sumitgupta225

Dear fellow members, i posted few days ago that i have a CO contact asking for some more docs. While i prepare the documents:-

1. Do i need to acknowledge something somewhere? Or simply upload docs and click on 'i have provided updated docs' button?

2. I think yes, but just to confirm, do i need to upload notarized documents only?

3. I've been asked for proof of functional english for spouse. Are certificates for 10th, 12th, UG and an extra diploma done enough? Asking because the university she did her PG course is unresponsive and it is not possible to travel there within the timeframe provided. 

4. Does it have to be a certificate or can it be marksheets for concerned courses too? Marksheets clearly state the subjects in English only. 

Thank you !


----------



## azuprejo

sumitgupta225 said:


> Dear fellow members, i posted few days ago that i have a CO contact asking for some more docs. While i prepare the documents:-
> 
> 1. Do i need to acknowledge something somewhere? Or simply upload docs and click on 'i have provided updated docs' button?
> 
> 2. I think yes, but just to confirm, do i need to upload notarized documents only?
> 
> 3. I've been asked for proof of functional english for spouse. Are certificates for 10th, 12th, UG and an extra diploma done enough? Asking because the university she did her PG course is unresponsive and it is not possible to travel there within the timeframe provided.
> 
> 4. Does it have to be a certificate or can it be marksheets for concerned courses too? Marksheets clearly state the subjects in English only.
> 
> Thank you !


HI

I also have the similar co contact.

What i did is same uploaded doc under the same section clicked on confirm button.

Regarding the document 
I have uploaded a letter from the PG university stating the course medium was in English. 
In the initial application I have uploaded her PG Degree certificate + all marks sheet in English even after that I got a CO contact so better to get a letter from the university stating course medium was in English


----------



## Jascha

Hi

May I know, whom I have to contact or inform if the contact phone number and email id of the person in the reference letter are changed?

Thanks


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Clarifications*



scorpion24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Business trips to foreign countries haven't changed your employment terms with the organisation in India. So you are still an employee of the organisation with the same role. So you don't need to mention them separately in your employment episodes. In the experience I claimed, I stayed in 5 Months in Australia (3 business trips), 4 Months in Mexico( 3 business trips), and few months in US for business trips. But havent mentioned them as separate employement episodes as my role , employer haven't changed.


Thank you scorpion.

I understand that I don't have to mention the countries I had visited when I was on India payroll as separate episodes in EOI. Should I mention the countries and dates in employment reference letter? When lodging the 189 visa, should I mention any details about the business visas I had held in the last 10 years? If yes, will it not create discrepancies?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> Due to a job change, I am trying to do an ACS assessment for the second time. when login using my old account, I am seeing the old data that I have provided.
> 
> ACS screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience 2 in the above image. I was working with company B when I did my first ACS assessment. The end date mentioned was "till date"[30/04/2017].
> 
> I have left the company in Sep 2017. Now I am trying to change the end date to sep 2017, but I am unable to change it as it is read-only. How can I add those extra months to the Experience 2
> note: earlier I had submitted SD, but now I have RnR from HR. so I wish to update with the latest evidence.
> 
> PS: from acs website *Each work experience should only be entered once - with one or more related attachments.*
> 
> experts please advise.


Can someone with ACS reassessment answer please?


----------



## rmd123

Hi

I do not think this is sufficient, to prove functional english one has to either take PTE or should share the certificate from university stating the mode of education was in english. Maybe this would have sufficed if you would have submitted them before( not sure if you did while lodging)But now since they have asked you will need to provide.




sumitgupta225 said:


> Dear fellow members, i posted few days ago that i have a CO contact asking for some more docs. While i prepare the documents:-
> 
> 1. Do i need to acknowledge something somewhere? Or simply upload docs and click on 'i have provided updated docs' button?
> 
> 2. I think yes, but just to confirm, do i need to upload notarized documents only?
> 
> 3. I've been asked for proof of functional english for spouse. Are certificates for 10th, 12th, UG and an extra diploma done enough? Asking because the university she did her PG course is unresponsive and it is not possible to travel there within the timeframe provided.
> 
> 
> 4. Does it have to be a certificate or can it be marksheets for concerned courses too? Marksheets clearly state the subjects in English only.
> 
> Thank you !


----------



## majjji

No grant update on immitracker till now. Start of this week seems scary 
Hope to see some movements later today. ::fingerscrossed::

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

majjji said:


> No grant update on immitracker till now. Start of this week seems scary
> Hope to see some movements later today. ::fingerscrossed::
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Today is off in Aus...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

majjji said:


> No grant update on immitracker till now. Start of this week seems scary
> Hope to see some movements later today. ::fingerscrossed::
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Its Australia day and public holiday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

majjji said:


> No grant update on immitracker till now. Start of this week seems scary
> Hope to see some movements later today. ::fingerscrossed::
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Its a National Holiday today on account of Australia Day.

Hope it resumes tomorrow .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## majjji

bssanthosh47 said:


> Its a National Holiday today on account of Australia Day.
> 
> Hope it resumes tomorrow .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Oh yes. Just got the update. Thanks for updating. Hope to see some grants tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai

Harini227 said:


> One query..My husband's current job start date is Mar 31st 2015. As per ACS skill assessment result letter, skill met date is after Aug 2015. So while filling the online application, do we need to split this as Mar 31st to Aug 31st and say 'No' to claiming points and from Sep 1st to now and say 'Yes' to claiming points?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


Hello,
Yes you are right.


----------



## JG

sreedharbhatt777 said:


> I am expecting a total points of 80 if I get my full experience assessed. I hope that will be enough.


80 points is enough now. But we dont know what is in next year previous year reduced from 1000 to 700 annd only 300 max is invited till now. 

If it is further reduced to 300 like electronics field then 80 also may find hard. Better is always Professional engineer which is sure shot with 70 points.


----------



## Bandish

handyjohn said:


> Hi Bandish
> Although I had a disbelieving thought of this prediction thing. But you are making me confuse for last few days. What are your views on my case
> 221213
> Lodged 10/10
> Onshore
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Though there aren't many cases on immitracker to understand the trend for your ANZSCO code, I believe it could come around 13-Feb-2019.

All the Best!


----------



## kdpillai

JG said:


> 80 points is enough now. But we dont know what is in next year previous year reduced from 1000 to 700 annd only 300 max is invited till now.
> 
> If it is further reduced to 300 like electronics field then 80 also may find hard. Better is always Professional engineer which is sure shot with 70 points.


Hey JG,
Prospects look scary for 233914 in the future. But i was just going through the Iscah wasted invites till dec 2018 which worried me a lot. Out of the total Invitations received almost 28% was wasted. But when you check some individual codes like Auditors out of 600 invitations only 98 applications have been received. Rest god knows what happened. But in all the codes wasted invites are above double digits which is most cruel especially considering there are some people waiting with hope to receive the invitation. Its my humble request to everyone here please withdraw your excess EOI if you have already received an invite so that people waiting in the queue can benefit.


----------



## Bandish

Bhaggy said:


> iTR V doesn’t contain employer TDS data and it’s name. However ITR 1 does. With this in mind if CO is verifying the employment wouldn’t it be better to upload ITR 1? Just my two cents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Thanks for your inputs...  I am not an expert in this subject... 
For TDS I have uploaded form 26AS. And considering that ITR-V is the verification document sent by IT Department I preferred attaching that in my visa form.


----------



## RockyRaj

sumitgupta225 said:


> Dear fellow members, i posted few days ago that i have a CO contact asking for some more docs. While i prepare the documents:-
> 
> 1. Do i need to acknowledge something somewhere? Or simply upload docs and click on 'i have provided updated docs' button?
> 
> 2. I think yes, but just to confirm, do i need to upload notarized documents only?
> 
> 3. I've been asked for proof of functional english for spouse. Are certificates for 10th, 12th, UG and an extra diploma done enough? Asking because the university she did her PG course is unresponsive and it is not possible to travel there within the timeframe provided.
> 
> 4. Does it have to be a certificate or can it be marksheets for concerned courses too? Marksheets clearly state the subjects in English only.
> 
> Thank you !




Hi Sumit

Had sent you a PM. Would appreciate if you can review and let me know your response


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

ashishk07 said:


> Bandish please predict mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged visa on 20/10/18 with 75 points
> 
> ANZAC code: 261312
> 
> With spouse and no kids.
> 
> We're already in Australia since 4 years and both of us are already employed (if that makes any difference)
> 
> Seems like your predictions are on point! 😁😁😁


Hope you have provided enough evidence for your marriage. 
Your grant date is anytime now.. I guess it will be 30-Jan-2019..
All the Best...


----------



## Bandish

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hello Expats.. Need some help..
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa with 70 points.
> ANZCO : 261313 (Software engineer)
> Lodgement date : 10th Dec 2018
> Submitted all my documents including docs for 5 points claimed from spouse.
> 
> I have had uploaded R&R letters which I received from my previous 4 employers, however for my current employer, I have the R&R letter without HR's signature and seal. Hence, I have uploaded the Statutory declaration signed by one of my senior colleagues along with the employment letter. Would that suffice? This SD was used for ACS assessment as well.
> 
> @Bandish.. I would like my DG to be predicted by you as well 😉


I guess .. 29-March-2019
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

utopia1987 said:


> Hi @Bandish!
> Would you please predict my case too? Of course it's for curiosity and amusement.
> 
> Visa Applied on: 29th July
> Job Code: Software Engineering
> Points: 80
> Spouse points: Yes
> CO contact on: 30th Oct for Philippines PCC
> Replied to CO on: 9th November
> Nothing since then.


I guess 1-Feb-2019
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Many thanks Bandish. Since the date you predicted it to be 25th Jan, I was waiting for the day, and could only believe it after seeing it myself. You are awesome.


 All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

majjji said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Since you've been an outstanding case prediction guru, so I'm putting my case in front of you to know a guess from your side:
> 
> Invitation received on: 11 August 2018
> 
> Visa Application Lodged: 29th August 2018
> 
> Offshore Applicant
> 
> CO Contact: 11 Nov 2018
> 
> Reason of CO contact: PCC & POLIO CARD
> 
> Reply to CO: 20th Nov 2018
> 
> (Note: I only forwarded the docs via email as my immi account was full 60/60, and I was unable to upload anything on immi. I acknowledged by pressing the IP button though)
> 
> Till now, I am awaiting their response. Many people have received their grants who lodged their applications in August and were contacted by the CO in second half of November. The only thing that could be causing the delay is the reason I sent the docs via email and not through immi account.
> 
> Your prediction after reading my timeline above would be a sigh of relief. Awaiting your response buddy. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I think tomorrow.. 29-Jan-2019
All the Best !!


----------



## Jeff1000

Hi Bandish

I have seen your predictions are really good, would you mind giving me one please:

233111 70 points
Lodged 2 September 2018
CO contact 28 November 2018
Responded 4 December 2018


----------



## Bandish

Jeff1000 said:


> Hi Bandish
> 
> I have seen your predictions are really good, would you mind giving me one please:
> 
> 233111 70 points
> Lodged 2 September 2018
> CO contact 28 November 2018
> Responded 4 December 2018


11-Feb-2019
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

Hi All,

These are my last set of predictions and would *now stop predicting* as it takes up a lot of my time... Hope u all understand... 
All the best to everyone for a speedy grant... COs are working fast these days so no need to worry


----------



## Shenali12

saifsd said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> For people on mobile:
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> 
> ITA - 911
> 
> Lodged - 29OCT18
> 
> DG - 24JAN19




Congratulations Saif  Good Luck for future !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shameem_KP

Hi Bandish,

Need your help to predict my grant. Below are my details

occupation: 261313(software engineer)
score : 70 points
visa lodgment date : 17 oct 2018

thanks in advance


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Regarding Payslips.

Hi, i asked my ex employer for providing me the payslips, but they told that they can issue a salary certificate instead of payslips since they don’t have it. Its written over the mail. Experts can you please suggest what needs to be done to avoid possible co contact for payslips. Should i attach that mail and salary certificate. If yes, under which header. I have already provided offer and experience letter, RnR documents, bank statements, form 16 and pf statements as my proof of employment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

Raman_tiwana said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum. This forum and its members are extremely helpful.
> 
> I've received direct grant today (24/1/19)
> 
> Application submitted: 30/10/18
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263111
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to anyone and everyone who's waiting for their grant!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Raman




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Shenali12 said:


> Congratulations Saif  Good Luck for future !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankyou Shenali, I wish you the best...


----------



## aviator505

Hi All,
What is the avg time taken for the grant after a CO contact?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Saif

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Regarding Payslips.
> 
> Hi, i asked my ex employer for providing me the payslips, but they told that they can issue a salary certificate instead of payslips since they don’t have it. Its written over the mail. Experts can you please suggest what needs to be done to avoid possible co contact for payslips. Should i attach that mail and salary certificate. If yes, under which header. I have already provided offer and experience letter, RnR documents, bank statements, form 16 and pf statements as my proof of employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can attach the Salary certificate under 'Payslips' and attach bank statements showing salary credits for the entire duration claiming points.


----------



## Saif

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> What is the avg time taken for the grant after a CO contact?
> Thanks in advance


2-3 months but it's not written in stone. cheers


----------



## saik.kamal

Hello all,


i am new to this Assessment and need kind help from you people my questions are below.


1- my degree and my experience is different, for which i have to do RPL assessment, my degree is of two years and it doesn't have even 1 percent of IT related education. my doubt is from my 13 years of IT experience how many years ACS will deduct from total experience some say its 6 years and some say its 8 years of deduction?

2- whats the difference between ACS assessment and Vetassess assessment, or both the same thing?

3- when we are filling RPL assessment request and attaching the docs with it. does it requires Bank statements of all our accounts from previous employers? and also does it requires our Payslips of all that time we spent with each employer?

and in addition what are the main points you think i must keep in mind while doing RPL assessment


----------



## ITUNM123

Bandish said:


> All the Best !


Hey Bandish,

Looking at your prediction results and members feedback here.. couldn't stop myself from asking you to predict mine.. 

ANZSCO: 261313
75 Points

Timelines: 
PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
EOI: 28/08/2018
ITA received: 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018 
PCC: 20/06/2018 
HC: 24/10/2018:
Visa Grant: .. 

Wish you good luck for your grant (seems you are also waiting for yours)

Thanks...


----------



## mrk_aussie

Is polio certificate a mandatory document? What to do if I don't have one?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227

kdpillai said:


> Hello,
> Yes you are right.


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## kdpillai

Harini227 said:


> Thanks for confirming.


you are most welcome


----------



## Vigrad

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats on the negative TB results, health is wealth.
> 
> I haven't heard that about TB cases of medical cases getting least priority.



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## csdhan

mrk_aussie said:


> Is polio certificate a mandatory document? What to do if I don't have one?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's only for countries specified in DHA site. Check the list first.


----------



## Marcus_1104

Bandish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> These are my last set of predictions and would *now stop predicting* as it takes up a lot of my time... Hope u all understand...
> All the best to everyone for a speedy grant... COs are working fast these days so no need to worry


oh no... was gonna prepare to ask for prediction from you once i have done my medical, :Cry:


----------



## sheikh359

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Well, the frequent email check game comes to an end as I received the golden email today. Unable to describe the sense of relief!
> 
> Can't thank enough everyone who has helped me in this forum while lodging the visa and afterwards regarding documents and every step.
> 
> Bandish, you were spot on with your prediction. Many thanks. See you in Australia soon.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> *ANZSCO: 261111*
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 20/05/2018
> EOI: 20/07/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 27/09/2018
> HC: 16/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: 25/01/2019 :amen:


Many many congrats


----------



## davidng

Hi expaters,

I claimed 5 points for partner's skill, do I need to upload any employment documents apart from skill assessment result doc? 

Thanks

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

saifsd said:


> You can attach the Salary certificate under 'Payslips' and attach bank statements showing salary credits for the entire duration claiming points.




Thank you saif for the response. One more doubt regarding medicals, i have generated the hap id after lodging the visa and cleared the medicals also. Is it a right approach or will it be a problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Bandish said:


> I think tomorrow.. 29-Jan-2019
> All the Best !!


Thanks bandish,

I was thinking you would write the date of something after 10 Feb 2019. I am glad you mentioned 29 Jan 2019. I hope I will get it tomorrow. If this will happen, you deserve a mini treat from my side 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi Guys,

Don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. Has anyone received invitation for software engineers(code:2613) lodged in month of Nov,2018? Well I am just asking because I filed it in early Dec,2018. So, if the nov dates are getting the invite then we can guess our timeline of receiving the grant. It seems the points matter till your EOI post that its in the hands of the decision makers for us.

Regards


----------



## Shameem_KP

Hi Bandish,
Need your help to predict my grant. Below are my details
occupation: 261313(software engineer) score : 70 points visa lodgment date : 17 oct 2018
thanks in advance


----------



## kapilsuri

Hi all,

Below is my timeline.

ANZSCO: 261111 
70 Points

Timelines: 

EOI: 21/11/2017
ITA received: 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged: 14/11/2018 
PCC: 28/09/2018 
HC: 04/12/2018
Visa Grant: ??

Can I expect any grant in the coming month of February.


----------



## ashishk07

Bandish said:


> Hope you have provided enough evidence for your marriage.
> Your grant date is anytime now.. I guess it will be 30-Jan-2019..
> All the Best...



Hey @Bandish, 

We have provided our marriage certificate and joint bank account and savings etc. Our agent didn't ask for anything else. Also, we hold a current visa as partners already. Would that be enough? 



Thanks, 
Ashish


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> These are my last set of predictions and would *now stop predicting* as it takes up a lot of my time... Hope u all understand...
> All the best to everyone for a speedy grant... COs are working fast these days so no need to worry


Thank you for lightening up the mood all these days with the predictions girl  

u have brought only smiles on my face  God bless you 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

ashishk07 said:


> Hey @Bandish,
> 
> We have provided our marriage certificate and joint bank account and savings etc. Our agent didn't ask for anything else. Also, we hold a current visa as partners already. Would that be enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish


Add the partner visa . It is a strong evidence . Also add any agreements if u have . Just all documents which makes your stronger .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Divkasi

I could see a grant in immitracker with visa lodge date : November 12


----------



## DVS105

Divkasi said:


> I could see a grant in immitracker with visa lodge date : November 12


Appears that one CO is working ahead of others..

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

261313 grant is not moving it seems..

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## priyaChhabra

*Direct Grant received*

Hello folks, 
By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation. 
I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.

Thanks once again
:amen:


----------



## Vin100

Guys, has anybody here sent any queries/questions to Iscah via email? If yes, generally how long do they take to respond back?


----------



## Sanjiv1985

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> 
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again
> 
> :amen:


Hey priyaChhabra

Congrats!!

Can u share your timeline plz?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimit.s

Query for Health Declaration
==================

Friends, need one clarification in MHD questionnaire as it seems the workflow has been changed recently.
"Does any applicant intend to work as, or study to be a doctor, dentist, nurse or paramedic during their stay in Australia? "
Shall i answer it as NO as being Software Engineer i have intentions to work their but not as a doctor, dentist etc ?

If i select NO, i dont see any option to mention that i intend to work their under PR VISA 189. So would that be correct ?

Please assist.
Thanks.


----------



## scorpion24

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again
> :amen:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Divkasi

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again


Many congratulations 🎊


----------



## ITUNM123

Vin100 said:


> Guys, has anybody here sent any queries/questions to Iscah via email? If yes, generally how long do they take to respond back?


One Week.


----------



## ITUNM123

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again
> :amen:



Congratulations.. !!



ANZSCO: 261313
75 Points

Timelines: 
PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
EOI: 28/08/2018
ITA received: 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018 
PCC: 20/06/2018 
HC: 24/10/2018:
Visa Grant:..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bandish

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again
> :amen:


Many Congratulations ... Happy for you... 
All the Best for your future


----------



## kr_krishnaraj

*Assessment initiation EMail*

Hi Friends,

Please find my details below,

Lodgement: 29/12/2018	
261111	ICT Business Analyst
Medicals: 04/01/2019

Will i be receiving an Assessment initiation email that the process has began?

I would prefer a direct grant email though :fingerscrossed:

Based on the immitracker, looks like my time will come in March/April 2019 
but just want to confirm all my docs are fine and the process has began.

Kindly suggest.

Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## Bandish

Shameem_KP said:


> Hi Bandish,
> Need your help to predict my grant. Below are my details
> occupation: 261313(software engineer) score : 70 points visa lodgment date : 17 oct 2018
> thanks in advance


Hey, Shameem... Predicting grants takes up a lot of my time... So, not predicting a grant date ... Anyways yours will be soon...
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Thank you for lightening up the mood all these days with the predictions girl
> 
> u have brought only smiles on my face  God bless you
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks Santhosh !
Hope you get your grant soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bandish

ITUNM123 said:


> Hey Bandish,
> 
> Looking at your prediction results and members feedback here.. couldn't stop myself from asking you to predict mine..
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
> EOI: 28/08/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018
> PCC: 20/06/2018
> HC: 24/10/2018:
> Visa Grant: ..
> 
> Wish you good luck for your grant (seems you are also waiting for yours)
> 
> Thanks...


Not predicting a date... You will get it soon...
All the Best ...


----------



## yogjeet1984

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again
> :amen:


Congratulations!!! Couple of questions :

1. How many companies' experience did you claim?
2. How many of those were on Statutory declarations?


----------



## Bandish

kr_krishnaraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please find my details below,
> 
> Lodgement: 29/12/2018
> 261111	ICT Business Analyst
> Medicals: 04/01/2019
> 
> Will i be receiving an Assessment initiation email that the process has began?
> 
> I would prefer a direct grant email though :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Based on the immitracker, looks like my time will come in March/April 2019
> but just want to confirm all my docs are fine and the process has began.
> 
> Kindly suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krishna


You will not be receiving any assessment initiation email.


The process flow that is currently being followed is:

1. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *Direct Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*

2. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *CO Contact* (You will receive email) *[Status: Initial Assessment]*-> Provide Information to CO and press "Information Provided button" *[Status: Further assessment]* -> *Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*

3. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *IACM Mail* (You will receive email) *[Status: Received(No change in status)]*-> Grant *[Status: Finalized]*


----------



## ITUNM123

Bandish said:


> Not predicting a date... You will get it soon...
> All the Best ...


Thanks buddy.... Wish you good luck too..!!


ANZSCO: 261313
75 Points

Timelines: 
PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
EOI: 28/08/2018
ITA received: 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018 
PCC: 20/06/2018 
HC: 24/10/2018:
Visa Grant..


----------



## Contactjamesindia

Hi buddies, 

Good Morning. Need your valuable suggestion here. 

While submitting 189 VISA, I have given YES to the question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" and I have entered respective HAP ID for me and my spouse. But have given no health assessment taken for my child. 

Expected Scenario: After submitting the application, In 'Health assessment' tab, I should see <Start Health Declaration> button enabled for my child alone to generate HAP ID.

Actual Scenario: It says "The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page." for all my child also.

To Compensate, I have tried to create HAP ID on my own and attach. But it didn't allow me to proceed further and gave error message that if you have already applied visa should not apply health assessment now.

What I need: I don't want to wait till case officer is assigned and he again ask for my child's health assessment which may further delay my visa process ....what can I do !


----------



## farhan125

Be optimistic. I am in a similar situation hoping to get the grant in April/May. Lodged my application.

ANZSCO: 263111
ITA: 11-Dec-2018
Visa Lodged: 07-Jan-2019
Grant: Waiting.


----------



## mrk_aussie

Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 Congaratulations buddy, good luck for your future!


----------



## ITUNM123

Bandish said:


> You will not be receiving any assessment initiation email.
> 
> 
> The process flow that is currently being followed is:
> 
> 1. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *Direct Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*
> 
> 2. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *CO Contact* (You will receive email) *[Status: Initial Assessment]*-> Provide Information to CO and press "Information Provided button" *[Status: Further assessment]* -> *Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*
> 
> 3. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *IACM Mail* (You will receive email) *[Status: Received(No change in status)]*-> Grant *[Status: Finalized]*


Is it not the case that, every application is being assessed initially (Initial Assessment) for first level validation of documents before direct grant or CO assignment?

I saw a note in other forums that, all applications status is changing to Initial assessment within 2 weeks after lodging the application and then to Further Assessment?

Is there any one here whose application status hasn't changed to 'Initial Assessment' --> Further Assessment after lodging the application?


Thanks.


ANZSCO: 261313
75 Points

Timelines: 
PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
EOI: 28/08/2018
ITA received: 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018 
PCC: 20/06/2018 
HC: 24/10/2018:
Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaniz

101 days and still counting :clock:

General Accountant
Invitation received 11Oct 2018
Visa Lodged 19 Oct 2018
Medical done 16th October.


----------



## Bandish

ITUNM123 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will not be receiving any assessment initiation email.
> 
> 
> The process flow that is currently being followed is:
> 
> 1. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *Direct Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*
> 
> 2. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *CO Contact* (You will receive email) *[Status: Initial Assessment]*-> Provide Information to CO and press "Information Provided button" *[Status: Further assessment]* -> *Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*
> 
> 3. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *IACM Mail* (You will receive email) *[Status: Received(No change in status)]*-> Grant *[Status: Finalized]*
> 
> 
> 
> Is it not the case that, every application is being assessed initially (Initial Assessment) for first level validation of documents before direct grant or CO assignment?
> 
> I saw a note in other forums that, all applications status is changing to Initial assessment within 2 weeks after lodging the application and then to Further Assessment?
> 
> Is there any one here whose application status hasn't changed to 'Initial Assessment' --> Further Assessment after lodging the application?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
> EOI: 28/08/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018
> PCC: 20/06/2018
> HC: 24/10/2018:
> Visa Grant:
Click to expand...

They must be following their internal processes of initial and further assessment... Though what I mentioned (status changes) is from the experience I gained on this forum only...

As far as I know, this is the current flow.
DHA, might be working on making the process a bit transparent for new applications to avoid frequent call from applicants for status update... Just my thoughts ..


----------



## Shenali12

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> 
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again
> 
> :amen:




Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

ITUNM123 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not predicting a date... You will get it soon...
> All the Best ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy.... Wish you good luck too..!!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
> EOI: 28/08/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018
> PCC: 20/06/2018
> HC: 24/10/2018:
> Visa Grant..
Click to expand...

Thanks so much


----------



## Shenali12

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Congratulations . Seems its a day for 261313 guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations 🎊


----------



## kaniz

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


congratulations .......


----------



## Saif

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again
> :amen:


Hey Priya, many congratulations, happy for you...all the best.


----------



## Saif

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Congrats bro.


----------



## ITUNM123

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


hey mrk_aussie 

Congratulations.. !! 

I have one query, what was the status of your application till yesterday or before you received the grant? Was it just received or Initial Assessment or Further Assessment?

Thanks.


----------



## ITUNM123

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again
> :amen:


Hi PriyaChhabra,

I have one query, what was the status of your application till yesterday or before you received the grant? Was it just received or Initial Assessment or Further Assessment?

Thanks.


----------



## Vab18

Congratulations on your grants guys 🎉


----------



## Nadine1986

Vin100 said:


> Guys, has anybody here sent any queries/questions to Iscah via email? If yes, generally how long do they take to respond back?


Always got a response within one business day.


----------



## ITUNM123

Bandish said:


> They must be following their internal processes of initial and further assessment... Though what I mentioned (status changes) is from the experience I gained on this forum only...
> 
> As far as I know, this is the current flow.
> DHA, might be working on making the process a bit transparent for new applications to avoid frequent call from applicants for status update... Just my thoughts ..


Thanks buddy.. You might be correct. Even I assumed the process to be so, from various forums only... 

So I guess your application is still in just 'Received' status??


Regards.


----------



## beeze50

Bandish said:


> They must be following their internal processes of initial and further assessment... Though what I mentioned (status changes) is from the experience I gained on this forum only...
> 
> As far as I know, this is the current flow.
> DHA, might be working on making the process a bit transparent for new applications to avoid frequent call from applicants for status update... Just my thoughts ..


Yes Bandish you are right.

I got a CO contact on 17th Jan 2019 and after few days I have noticed that my application status has changed to further assessment.

Hope I get a grant now soon 

Cheers,
Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Thank you saif for the response. One more doubt regarding medicals, i have generated the hap id after lodging the visa and cleared the medicals also. Is it a right approach or will it be a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dear experts, Can you throw some light on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyankarishi

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Dear experts, Can you throw some light on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, That's the right approach!


----------



## Sanjiv1985

So, now for 261313, the latest grant as per this forum is for lodgement date Nov 5, 2018. However, it's not updated in Immitracker.

I remember someone mentioning in this forum that there was a grant for Nov 8 lodgement for 261313/261312.. Even that is not updated in immiitracker.

Request everyone to update the Grant dates on immitracker for the benefit of the fellow PR visa aspirants. It gives a sense of calmness and excitement seeing the queue moving forward. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

19th oct lodged , job code :- 263111. 
When can we expect the grant ? 
Seeing now nov been touched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys, I had lodged on 03 Nov for 261313. Still no response on my application whereas nov5 and nov8 applicants got the grant for the same occupation.


----------



## YesJ

Wait is killing. Does anyone received Grant for 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist).

ITA : 11 Oct 2018
Lodged : 30 Oct 2018
Grant : Pending...


----------



## dkkrlaus

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Good to see they've started with Nov.. Congrats Bro !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

*Whatsapp Group Melbourne?*

Hi guys,

Do you know of any group on whatsapp for Melbourne?

If yes, please share the link to join.

If not, then whoever is planning to move to Melbourne, can create a group and share the link here.

Valuable information can be shared on that forum.

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Bandish

ITUNM123 said:


> Thanks buddy.. You might be correct. Even I assumed the process to be so, from various forums only...
> 
> So I guess your application is still in just 'Received' status??
> 
> 
> Regards.


Yes, status is 'Received'.


----------



## Rajesh arora

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> Thanks once again


Congratulations


----------



## mrk_aussie

ITUNM123 said:


> hey mrk_aussie
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.. !!
> 
> 
> 
> I have one query, what was the status of your application till yesterday or before you received the grant? Was it just received or Initial Assessment or Further Assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Last I checked was about a week back and it was 'received'. I logged in today to upload my kid's immunization history and it said 'finalised'. Only then I realized the emails I received as they had ended up in the Updates tab of my gmail

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk_aussie

Sanjiv1985 said:


> So, now for 261313, the latest grant as per this forum is for lodgement date Nov 5, 2018. However, it's not updated in Immitracker.
> 
> I remember someone mentioning in this forum that there was a grant for Nov 8 lodgement for 261313/261312.. Even that is not updated in immiitracker.
> 
> Request everyone to update the Grant dates on immitracker for the benefit of the fellow PR visa aspirants. It gives a sense of calmness and excitement seeing the queue moving forward.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Sorry dude, it's 2.30 am now where I am. I'll have access to my laptop in about 8 hours and will update the tracker then

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## rahulkap1

Hi Guys 
can anybody send me tracker link or if anybody from Instrumentation design background, can personally msg me. Need to know about job opportunities about this field.

Thanks


----------



## euginevd

Hi,
I worked in UAE as a computer network engineer in the past and my visa had this information. I recently visited UAE last year on visit visa and my travel agent entered sales assistant as occupation while applying for visa. Now my PCC from UAE states that my occupation is sales assistant and this is as per the last visa to UAE and they informed me its not possible to change. 

Should i be concerned while submitting UAE PCC with occupation as sales assistant for 189 visa lodge ?

Thanks


----------



## gauraveca

Generally people go either of the following ways.

1. Generate HAP ID, get their medicals done and then LODGE their application.
2. LODGE their application, wait for CO to generate a HAP id and then get the medicals done.

If you generated HAP ID after lodging your VISA, were you able to link the HAP ID with your application? If that is possible then I guess you're good.

FYI, I took route 1.



Ravi_Ryan said:


> Dear experts, Can you throw some light on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

gauraveca said:


> Generally people go either of the following ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Generate HAP ID, get their medicals done and then LODGE their application.
> 
> 2. LODGE their application, wait for CO to generate a HAP id and then get the medicals done.
> 
> 
> 
> If you generated HAP ID after lodging your VISA, were you able to link the HAP ID with your application? If that is possible then I guess you're good.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I took route 1.




Hi Gaurav, If i login to my immi account and click on the Health Assessment tab, it is showing as Health Clearance provided - No action required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca

Hi Ravi

Yes it will appear in your immi account because you must have created the HAP id from the same account. Immi account is a single system where all your applications are listed. The point is whether or not your application and your HAP ids are linked. 

While filing in the application you have to provide a HAP id which I guess links your medical tests to your application. Not really sure how the systems at CO's end shows your application. If he gets to see that you are already done with your medicals, you are good. If not, you might get a CO contact. 

But don't worry. That's just my opinion. Probably other experts could provide their opinions on your case. And it will be best if someone has been through and done the same thing you have done. 




Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi Gaurav, If i login to my immi account and click on the Health Assessment tab, it is showing as Health Clearance provided - No action required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends,

Received today CO contact for PCC for my wife and me. Finally, DOHA started to work on November lodgements. Lodged visa on 3rd of Nov as Industrial Engineer 233511 and provided PCC for both of us while lodging.

I have couple of questions and would appreciate if someone could reply:

1.	my wife has changed the name (due to marriage) and we provided PCC with her new name. However, CO requested a new PCC with maiden name and new name on it. As far as I know PCC in her home country (Ukraine) only issues the PCC with current name without mentioning a maiden or previous names. What can we do in this case? How can we satisfy CO request?

2.	CO has also requested my PCC from Ukraine because they believe that I spent 12 months in last 10 years in this country, which is not true. I only spent max 30 days and I can show the stamps in my passport. What should I do in order to satisfy the request of CO?

3.	Should I write an explanation letter and scan it and upload into immi account? What is the best way to notify CO?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

gauraveca said:


> Hi Ravi
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will appear in your immi account because you must have created the HAP id from the same account. Immi account is a single system where all your applications are listed. The point is whether or not your application and your HAP ids are linked.
> 
> 
> 
> While filing in the application you have to provide a HAP id which I guess links your medical tests to your application. Not really sure how the systems at CO's end shows your application. If he gets to see that you are already done with your medicals, you are good. If not, you might get a CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry. That's just my opinion. Probably other experts could provide their opinions on your case. And it will be best if someone has been through and done the same thing you have done.




So is it a good option to attach emedicals pdf in my immiaccount atleast to inform the CO beforehand that medicals are done and also about the hapids.

Experts any opinions on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

With regards to your PCC from ukraine, did you mention anywhere that you have spend more than a year in ukraine? In form 80 or 1221?when and where was your marriage conducted?

QUOTE=Ptera;14785958]Hello dear friends,

Received today CO contact for PCC for my wife and me. Finally, DOHA started to work on November lodgements. Lodged visa on 3rd of Nov as Industrial Engineer 233511 and provided PCC for both of us while lodging.

I have couple of questions and would appreciate if someone could reply:

1.	my wife has changed the name (due to marriage) and we provided PCC with her new name. However, CO requested a new PCC with maiden name and new name on it. As far as I know PCC in her home country (Ukraine) only issues the PCC with current name without mentioning a maiden or previous names. What can we do in this case? How can we satisfy CO request?

2.	CO has also requested my PCC from Ukraine because they believe that I spent 12 months in last 10 years in this country, which is not true. I only spent max 30 days and I can show the stamps in my passport. What should I do in order to satisfy the request of CO?

3.	Should I write an explanation letter and scan it and upload into immi account? What is the best way to notify CO?

Thanks a lot![/QUOTE]


----------



## yogjeet1984

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys, I had lodged on 03 Nov for 261313. Still no response on my application whereas nov5 and nov8 applicants got the grant for the same occupation.


I lodged on 18th Oct with the same code and still no updates. As per immi tracker, some cases raised in late october have got the grants while there are others who raised in early/mid october and still haven't got any updates(and these are hardly 20% of all applications).
Grants are not always delivered sequentially as per the lodgment date. It can depend on how hardworking is the CO or how simple/complex is your case or some other factors which are best known to DHA. 

So let's just sit back, wait and carry on with our jobs while DHA keeps working on our cases 

Cheers!!


----------



## rakheshrajan

Anybody got co contacts for experience which they have not claimed points for?


----------



## Ptera

Mohammed786 said:


> With regards to your PCC from ukraine, did you mention anywhere that you have spend more than a year in ukraine? In form 80 or 1221?when and where was your marriage conducted?
> 
> QUOTE=Ptera;14785958]Hello dear friends,
> 
> Received today CO contact for PCC for my wife and me. Finally, DOHA started to work on November lodgements. Lodged visa on 3rd of Nov as Industrial Engineer 233511 and provided PCC for both of us while lodging.
> 
> I have couple of questions and would appreciate if someone could reply:
> 
> 1.	my wife has changed the name (due to marriage) and we provided PCC with her new name. However, CO requested a new PCC with maiden name and new name on it. As far as I know PCC in her home country (Ukraine) only issues the PCC with current name without mentioning a maiden or previous names. What can we do in this case? How can we satisfy CO request?
> 
> 2.	CO has also requested my PCC from Ukraine because they believe that I spent 12 months in last 10 years in this country, which is not true. I only spent max 30 days and I can show the stamps in my passport. What should I do in order to satisfy the request of CO?
> 
> 3.	Should I write an explanation letter and scan it and upload into immi account? What is the best way to notify CO?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


[/QUOTE]

No bro. I mentioned that I spent holidays there. I believe that it must be a misunderstanding.


----------



## farh

Yes, Rupesh had mentioned few weeks ago that he got CO contact for the same. He got his grant few days ago. 





rakheshrajan said:


> Anybody got co contacts for experience which they have not claimed points for?


----------



## Mohammed786

Yes, it could be. I know 1 guy who unintentionally mentioned wrong travel date in form 80 and was told to provide pcc. 



Ptera said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to your PCC from ukraine, did you mention anywhere that you have spend more than a year in ukraine? In form 80 or 1221?when and where was your marriage conducted?
> 
> QUOTE=Ptera;14785958]Hello dear friends,
> 
> Received today CO contact for PCC for my wife and me. Finally, DOHA started to work on November lodgements. Lodged visa on 3rd of Nov as Industrial Engineer 233511 and provided PCC for both of us while lodging.
> 
> I have couple of questions and would appreciate if someone could reply:
> 
> 1.	my wife has changed the name (due to marriage) and we provided PCC with her new name. However, CO requested a new PCC with maiden name and new name on it. As far as I know PCC in her home country (Ukraine) only issues the PCC with current name without mentioning a maiden or previous names. What can we do in this case? How can we satisfy CO request?
> 
> 2.	CO has also requested my PCC from Ukraine because they believe that I spent 12 months in last 10 years in this country, which is not true. I only spent max 30 days and I can show the stamps in my passport. What should I do in order to satisfy the request of CO?
> 
> 3.	Should I write an explanation letter and scan it and upload into immi account? What is the best way to notify CO?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

No bro. I mentioned that I spent holidays there. I believe that it must be a misunderstanding.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JG

rakheshrajan said:


> Anybody got co contacts for experience which they have not claimed points for?


I have seen one or two cases but majority pf them are due to dependency of experience om the skill assessment. Or without experience some occupations cannot be assessed.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> So is it a good option to attach emedicals pdf in my immiaccount atleast to inform the CO beforehand that medicals are done and also about the hapids.
> 
> Experts any opinions on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Experts, Anybody who can throw some light on this...Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ravi_Ryan said:


> So is it a good option to attach emedicals pdf in my immiaccount atleast to inform the CO beforehand that medicals are done and also about the hapids.
> 
> Experts any opinions on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have spare slots, no harm in doing it
But the CO can see directly through the medicals tab the status of your medicals 

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94

How much is the chance of getting invite for 80 points 189 n 85 for 190? Management accountant code.
Updated eoi on 06.12.2018

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

NB said:


> If you have spare slots, no harm in doing it
> 
> But the CO can see directly through the medicals tab the status of your medicals
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi NB, Thanks for the response. I wanted to update the emedical pdf since i created the hapid after lodging my application. And in my immiaccount under health assessment tab, it is showing medical clearance provided. I don’t want CO contact for medical since its already done. Do the CO will be able to figure out the hapid in my case or should i go ahead and upload the emedical pdf. Please let me know your thoughts on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travel1122

Hi friends/ experts,

First of all, thanks for sharing experiences on this group, it’s very helpful.

I have a query:

I got an invite on 11/11/18 last year and I applied for visa (189) in first week of December, 2018.

The issue is that My current passport is expiring in Dec 2019 and I am not sure if I should renew it or not at this point.

I couldn’t renew the passport before applying for visa since it had more than 1 year validity, but now it’s less than a year and I can renew.

Please if you can provide some help on this.

If I renew, what’s the process and will it delay the process more?

My application status is still received.

🙏


----------



## NB

Travel1122 said:


> Hi friends/ experts,
> 
> First of all, thanks for sharing experiences on this group, it’s very helpful.
> 
> I have a query:
> 
> I got an invite on 11/11/18 last year and I applied for visa (189) in first week of December, 2018.
> 
> The issue is that My current passport is expiring in Dec 2019 and I am not sure if I should renew it or not at this point.
> 
> I couldn’t renew the passport before applying for visa since it had more than 1 year validity, but now it’s less than a year and I can renew.
> 
> Please if you can provide some help on this.
> 
> If I renew, what’s the process and will it delay the process more?
> 
> My application status is still received.
> 
> 🙏


Passport renewal will have no effect on your visa processing 
Just Use the update us link in Immiaccount and enter the new passport number once you get it
Also upload a copy of the same in your documents in Immiaccount 

In fact on the date of grant, if the passport validity is less then 6 months, the co may not issue the grant till you renew the passport 

Cheers


----------



## handyjohn

Got direct grant this afternoon. I checked half an hour ago and the status was “received” but then its “finalised”

221213
Lodgement 10/10/18

Wish you all best of luck. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94

handyjohn said:


> Got direct grant this afternoon. I checked half an hour ago and the status was “received” but then its “finalised”
> 
> 221213
> Lodgement 10/10/18
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much points? 189 or 190

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

handyjohn said:


> Got direct grant this afternoon. I checked half an hour ago and the status was “received” but then its “finalised”
> 
> 221213
> Lodgement 10/10/18
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Congratulations


----------



## sharv

handyjohn said:


> Got direct grant this afternoon. I checked half an hour ago and the status was “received” but then its “finalised”
> 
> 221213
> Lodgement 10/10/18
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!


----------



## dkkrlaus

handyjohn said:


> Got direct grant this afternoon. I checked half an hour ago and the status was “received” but then its “finalised”
> 
> 221213
> Lodgement 10/10/18
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travel1122

Thanks so so much NB. That was very helpful. Sorry am new to this forum and am not able to reply to the original thread.
Thanks again NB!


----------



## Shenali12

handyjohn said:


> Got direct grant this afternoon. I checked half an hour ago and the status was “received” but then its “finalised”
> 
> 221213
> Lodgement 10/10/18
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations  Can you give an idea at what time around did you receive the golden mail ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi NB, Thanks for the response. I wanted to update the emedical pdf since i created the hapid after lodging my application. And in my immiaccount under health assessment tab, it is showing medical clearance provided. I don’t want CO contact for medical since its already done. Do the CO will be able to figure out the hapid in my case or should i go ahead and upload the emedical pdf. Please let me know your thoughts on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi NB, Can you please let me know your thoughts on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta225

hello fellow members,

As i posted earlier, i received a CO contact asking for more proof on the employment. Here is the information sought verbatim:-

The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
invitation.
We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● provident fund statements
● pay slips
● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
● group certificates
● superannuation information

Q 1. Are they asking for these docs as proof of employment OR they require offer letter, relieving letters, etc. as well as these financial documents? If latter, i am surprised because i had attached all of them (offer letters, relieving letters, R&R letters and experience letters) during visa lodging. What else did i miss out on?

I started my career back in Dec 2003. However, in ACS, they mention "The following employment after Dec 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"

But then, in the section below it in the ACS report, they still show my employment prior to Dec 2007. 

Q 2. Do i need to show tax statements, salary slip, etc. from Dec 2003 or from Dec 2007 onwards?
Asking because it is next to impossible to get all salary slips/Form 16, etc prior to 2005 within the 28 day period given to me.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

sumitgupta225 said:


> hello fellow members,
> 
> As i posted earlier, i received a CO contact asking for more proof on the employment. Here is the information sought verbatim:-
> 
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> Q 1. Are they asking for these docs as proof of employment OR they require offer letter, relieving letters, etc. as well as these financial documents? If latter, i am surprised because i had attached all of them (offer letters, relieving letters, R&R letters and experience letters) during visa lodging. What else did i miss out on?
> 
> I started my career back in Dec 2003. However, in ACS, they mention "The following employment after Dec 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> But then, in the section below it in the ACS report, they still show my employment prior to Dec 2007.
> 
> Q 2. Do i need to show tax statements, salary slip, etc. from Dec 2003 or from Dec 2007 onwards?
> Asking because it is next to impossible to get all salary slips/Form 16, etc prior to 2005 within the 28 day period given to me.




You have to provide additional documents like pay slips or bank statements, form 16 or itr forms. Pf statements are also mandatory document. As per my knowledge you have to show from dec 2003. Experts here can correct me if i am wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

priyaChhabra said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> By God's grace we finally received our grant today.. the moment is simply ecstatic and difficult to explain.. Thanks all of you for your great support and motivation.
> 
> I will share a detailed email with all the details in a short while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again
> 
> :amen:




Many congratulations Priya


----------



## gauraveca

Hello Sumit

A1 - Whatever you provided is fine, but CO's expect multiple documents for your experience and you didn't uploaded those docs. PF, Tax returns and pay slips are absolutely critical in my view. 

In ACS assessment result they show your full experience as you said but they also tell you from when you can consider your experience as "skilled experience" and can claim point for it.

A2 - Not necessary but you are again taking a risk of another CO contact. People have reported on the forum that they have got CO contact for providing documents related to non-claimed work ex. So don't take chances. Find whatever you can, reach out to your employers over email and if they deny or don't reply you can simply attach the snapshots of those denials/your emails which proves that you tried. COs will understand that.

All the best.



sumitgupta225 said:


> hello fellow members,
> 
> As i posted earlier, i received a CO contact asking for more proof on the employment. Here is the information sought verbatim:-
> 
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> Q 1. Are they asking for these docs as proof of employment OR they require offer letter, relieving letters, etc. as well as these financial documents? If latter, i am surprised because i had attached all of them (offer letters, relieving letters, R&R letters and experience letters) during visa lodging. What else did i miss out on?
> 
> I started my career back in Dec 2003. However, in ACS, they mention "The following employment after Dec 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> But then, in the section below it in the ACS report, they still show my employment prior to Dec 2007.
> 
> Q 2. Do i need to show tax statements, salary slip, etc. from Dec 2003 or from Dec 2007 onwards?
> Asking because it is next to impossible to get all salary slips/Form 16, etc prior to 2005 within the 28 day period given to me.


----------



## RockyRaj

sumitgupta225 said:


> hello fellow members,
> 
> As i posted earlier, i received a CO contact asking for more proof on the employment. Here is the information sought verbatim:-
> 
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> Q 1. Are they asking for these docs as proof of employment OR they require offer letter, relieving letters, etc. as well as these financial documents? If latter, i am surprised because i had attached all of them (offer letters, relieving letters, R&R letters and experience letters) during visa lodging. What else did i miss out on?
> 
> I started my career back in Dec 2003. However, in ACS, they mention "The following employment after Dec 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> But then, in the section below it in the ACS report, they still show my employment prior to Dec 2007.
> 
> Q 2. Do i need to show tax statements, salary slip, etc. from Dec 2003 or from Dec 2007 onwards?
> Asking because it is next to impossible to get all salary slips/Form 16, etc prior to 2005 within the 28 day period given to me.




Dear Sumit,

From what being asked and what you had submitted, what I understand is third party evidence is missing like Form 26AS, ITR-V and PF statements. Also bank statements can serve as third party evidence together with payslip. Ensure you submit the above to the best available for the last 8 year period considering the date of invite as your end date, if you had claimed 15 points for work experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyaChhabra

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hey priyaChhabra
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> Can u share your timeline plz?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sanjiv. My timelines are updated in my signature. If there is anything specific you intend to know, pls feel free to ask.


----------



## priyaChhabra

scorpion24 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you


----------



## priyaChhabra

Divkasi said:


> Many congratulations 🎊


Thank you


----------



## priyaChhabra

ITUNM123 said:


> Congratulations.. !!
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 09/06/2018
> EOI: 28/08/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 19/10/2018
> PCC: 20/06/2018
> HC: 24/10/2018:
> Visa Grant:..... :fingerscrossed:


Thank you


----------



## priyaChhabra

Bandish said:


> Many Congratulations ... Happy for you...
> All the Best for your future


Thanks Bandish.. M sure your prediction would have worked for me had it not been a long weekend.. you a rockstar.. thanks again


----------



## priyaChhabra

yogjeet1984 said:


> Congratulations!!! Couple of questions :
> 
> 1. How many companies' experience did you claim?
> 2. How many of those were on Statutory declarations?


Thanks..

1. My husband (primary applicant) claimed experience for 3 companies and I (co-applicant) also did it for 3 companies (however had submitted proofs for 4th company as well -whose experience was deducted)
2. In the beginning we had submitted SDs for all of them, but last week both my husband and I uploaded RnR on company letter heads for 2 companies each (including our current companies), couldn't get the same from our respective oldest organisations.


----------



## priyaChhabra

mrk_aussie said:


> Hi guys, we received our PR today. Lodged on Nov 5 for me, wife and kid. 75 points, 261313. Will follow up with a detailed write-up which I owe this forum for the wealth of information it provided me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations...


----------



## priyaChhabra

Shenali12 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shenali


----------



## priyaChhabra

saifsd said:


> Hey Priya, many congratulations, happy for you...all the best.


Thank you.. Can you please guide me with forums which can help in journey now onwards


----------



## priyaChhabra

ITUNM123 said:


> Hi PriyaChhabra,
> 
> I have one query, what was the status of your application till yesterday or before you received the grant? Was it just received or Initial Assessment or Further Assessment?
> 
> Thanks.


It was received even 2 hours before and after I received the email.. it was already changed to Finalized


----------



## priyaChhabra

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know of any group on whatsapp for Melbourne?
> 
> If yes, please share the link to join.
> 
> If not, then whoever is planning to move to Melbourne, can create a group and share the link here.
> 
> Valuable information can be shared on that forum.
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


Hey.. If you get to know about one, please add me as well. TIA


----------



## priyaChhabra

nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations Priya


Thanks a lot Nitin


----------



## Raj2030

Hi all 
I have one inquiry, please 

I lodge my visa on before 3 months and I am expecting contact from the case officer.

My question is If I do add additional documents under work evidence before CO contact me, will it cause delay to my application?


Please advice


----------



## Bandish

Raj2030 said:


> Hi all
> I have one inquiry, please
> 
> I lodge my visa on before 3 months and I am expecting contact from the case officer.
> 
> My question is If I do add additional documents under work evidence before CO contact me, will it cause delay to my application?
> 
> 
> Please advice


No, go ahead and add the docs if it strengthens your case.


----------



## Bandish

priyaChhabra said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations ... Happy for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best for your future
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bandish.. M sure your prediction would have worked for me had it not been a long weekend.. you a rockstar.. thanks again
Click to expand...

Thanks 🙂... Happy for you... Best wishes for your future...


----------



## accountant0618

I have a valid Tourist visa until August 2019. Can I still use that to travel in March? Or is it cancelled now that I have a pending visa application?(though I'm hoping I'll have my 189 visa by then)


----------



## accountant0618

Ravi_Ryan said:


> sumitgupta225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello fellow members,
> 
> As i posted earlier, i received a CO contact asking for more proof on the employment. Here is the information sought verbatim:-
> 
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of
> invitation.
> We require further remuneration documents for each year you have claimed as employment.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● provident fund statements
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns (form 16 for each year of work)
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> 
> Q 1. Are they asking for these docs as proof of employment OR they require offer letter, relieving letters, etc. as well as these financial documents? If latter, i am surprised because i had attached all of them (offer letters, relieving letters, R&R letters and experience letters) during visa lodging. What else did i miss out on?
> 
> I started my career back in Dec 2003. However, in ACS, they mention "The following employment after Dec 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> But then, in the section below it in the ACS report, they still show my employment prior to Dec 2007.
> 
> Q 2. Do i need to show tax statements, salary slip, etc. from Dec 2003 or from Dec 2007 onwards?
> Asking because it is next to impossible to get all salary slips/Form 16, etc prior to 2005 within the 28 day period given to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to provide additional documents like pay slips or bank statements, form 16 or itr forms. Pf statements are also mandatory document. As per my knowledge you have to show from dec 2003. Experts here can correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Now I am a bit concerned... I only have payslips from 2017 to 2018 because we changed our payroll system. I was hesitant to ask our payroll team because it might reach management and jeopardize my current job. And for my previous 2 employers I never kept them as well. I didnt know I would need it in the future. Haha I did submit tax returns, employment contracts, regularization letters, RnRs. I hope that would be enough


----------



## Raja the great

Hi Expats,

I lodge my application on 15th August 2018 and CO contacted on 31st October for PTE scores through online portal. I send scores on the same days and still waiting for the grant.
Do we need to notify/contact CO after sending PTE scores online?


----------



## thebeast184

Hi Everyone, 

noticed a lot of people got asked for more backup on their employment. I worked in the US and Canada and only sent my contracts for all my employers. It highlights duties, title and salary. Do I need to send payslips, taxreturns etc?

Thanks


----------



## accountant0618

thebeast184 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> noticed a lot of people got asked for more backup on their employment. I worked in the US and Canada and only sent my contracts for all my employers. It highlights duties, title and salary. Do I need to send payslips, taxreturns etc?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. I don't think only one type of evidence of employment will be enough. The more proof you provide, the better.


----------



## YesJ

Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****

Hi Folks,

Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..

Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.

ITA : 10 Oct 2018
Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.

Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..


----------



## Nadine1986

Awesome, YesJ. Congrats. When did you lodge your application?



YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..


----------



## YesJ

Application Lodged : 30 Oct 2018
GRANT Date - 30 Jan 2019



Nadine1986 said:


> Awesome, YesJ. Congrats. When did you lodge your application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaaan98765

Hello Expats,

I submitted my 189 Application with 75 Points on March 12th 2018. I got my first CO on July 25th for partner details and second CO contact on November 9th for PTE results from Pearson. Responded for both within couple of days.

I am still waiting for my GRANT, It's been 11 months now. I have applied via Agent and every time i ask them about status, they just say we have to wait.

Does anyone have an idea on how long it might take for me to get me Grant.? Is anyone else sailing in the same boat as me.? Is there anything else that I can do, as Immigration website now says waiting time is 6 to 8 months for 189.

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## YesJ

Folks I have some important query..

As today I have received Grant and earlier I had business visitor Visa. So I have a scheduled business trip to Cairns Australia in Mid Feb. 

Now with this Grant, how to proceed. I mean with Grant it will be my first entry. So, what are the steps needed now...
Do I need to go to Melbourne / Sydney or some big cities ?
Or Entry at Cairns ( Queensland) will also do ?

Post grant what are the steps needed. 

Please advise.


----------



## nitin2611

handyjohn said:


> Got direct grant this afternoon. I checked half an hour ago and the status was “received” but then its “finalised”
> 
> 221213
> Lodgement 10/10/18
> 
> Wish you all best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Many congratulations handyjohn 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I submitted my 189 Application with 75 Points on March 12th 2018. I got my first CO on July 25th for partner details and second CO contact on November 9th for PTE results from Pearson. Responded for both within couple of days.
> 
> I am still waiting for my GRANT, It's been 11 months now. I have applied via Agent and every time i ask them about status, they just say we have to wait.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how long it might take for me to get me Grant.? Is anyone else sailing in the same boat as me.? Is there anything else that I can do, as Immigration website now says waiting time is 6 to 8 months for 189.
> 
> Thanks
> Shaan


You could call up DHA and state your concern for the delay. you could also leave a suggestion in the feedback section of dha website. Hope you get it soon


----------



## vamsi01986

2nd or 3rd week of February for a DG. All the best!


kapilsuri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111
> 70 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI: 21/11/2017
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged: 14/11/2018
> PCC: 28/09/2018
> HC: 04/12/2018
> Visa Grant: ??
> 
> Can I expect any grant in the coming month of February.


----------



## nitin2611

YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..




Many congratulations Yesj 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best


----------



## aviator505

Hi All,
Have a query.
My ACS expires in April 2019 and i have already lodged my application since november 2018.In case i do not receive my grant by then,do I have to do my ACS skills assessment again after april?

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sanjiv1985

priyaChhabra said:


> Hey.. If you get to know about one, please add me as well. TIA


Will do 

You plan for Melbourne?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DivAus

YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..



Many Congratulations 😊


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..




Aweosme.. great news...Congrats... When did you lodge your visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..


Congratulations ...


----------



## Jarnoma17

shahid15 said:


> You could call up DHA and state your concern for the delay. you could also leave a suggestion in the feedback section of dha website. Hope you get it soon


Hi Guys 

I too received 189 invitation on 11th Sep 2018 and lodged visa on 14th Sep with 75 points for ICT Security Analysts(262112). CO contact on 19th Nov 2018 for PTE score card again and I resubmitted again on 20th NOV 2018 after that my application shows on further assessment but haven't heard anything. Experts please suggest when can I expect grant while they have already started giving grants for Nov lots.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## majjji

I hope DHA start looking at cases who got CO contacts. Till now it seems that direct grant cases or people with Oct/Nov lodgement dates are given priority over those who got CO contacts in Oct/Nov or even before. 

Still awaiting my grant or possibly 2nd CO contact (if any, I dont know as I've started getting negative vibes now). I pray for all those who are waiting for their grants after CO contacts especially those who are waiting for any movements in their cases after June/July. ::fingerscrossed::

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a query.
> 
> My ACS expires in April 2019 and i have already lodged my application since november 2018.In case i do not receive my grant by then,do I have to do my ACS skills assessment again after april?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


So far what I know is that it must be valid at the time you get invitation, your case should be fine

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## YesJ

Thanks a lot

QUOTE=nitin2611;14786664]


YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..




Many congratulations Yesj 


Sent using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## YesJ

Thanks Bandish d Astrologer in group..!!




Bandish said:


> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations ...
Click to expand...


----------



## YesJ

I lodged Visa on 30 Oct. 



Ravi_Ryan said:


> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aweosme.. great news...Congrats... When did you lodge your visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ashishk07

*Visa granted!*



Bandish said:


> Hope you have provided enough evidence for your marriage.
> Your grant date is anytime now.. I guess it will be 30-Jan-2019..
> All the Best...


OMG BANDISH! your prediction was SPOT ON! 

GOT OUR GRANT TODAY!!   

I hope EVERYONE gets theirs really really soon!

Will post details soon


----------



## Sanjiv1985

ashishk07 said:


> OMG BANDISH! your prediction was SPOT ON!
> 
> 
> 
> GOT OUR GRANT TODAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope EVERYONE gets theirs really really soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Will post details soon


Congrats!! 

Your Anzsco and your lodge date?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YesJ

Bandish, seriously you should start charging.. consultantacy fees. Amazing ..!!



ashishk07 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have provided enough evidence for your marriage.
> Your grant date is anytime now.. I guess it will be 30-Jan-2019..
> All the Best...
> 
> 
> 
> OMG BANDISH! your prediction was SPOT ON!
> 
> GOT OUR GRANT TODAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope EVERYONE gets theirs really really soon!
> 
> Will post details soon
Click to expand...


----------



## YesJ

Thanks a ton..




Shenali12 said:


> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## lakzz

Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)

ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
ITA: 11-Oct-2018
Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
Grant:30-Jan-2019
First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
No Spouse point Claimed
Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)


----------



## Bandish

YesJ said:


> Thanks Bandish d Astrologer in group..!!


Ha ha ha ha...


----------



## Bandish

ashishk07 said:


> OMG BANDISH! your prediction was SPOT ON!
> 
> GOT OUR GRANT TODAY!!
> 
> I hope EVERYONE gets theirs really really soon!
> 
> Will post details soon


Wow... Congratulations... 
Best wishes for your future...


----------



## Bandish

YesJ said:


> Bandish, seriously you should start charging.. consultantacy fees. Amazing ..!!


    It seems like ....


----------



## Bandish

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> No Spouse point Claimed
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)


Congratulations...
Best wishes for your future...


----------



## Mohammed786

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> No Spouse point Claimed
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)


Congrats on your grant. May i know how many employers you have worked for and what all documents you have submitted as an employment evidence?
Also, have you claimed all your employment points from UAE only?


----------



## Shenali12

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> 
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> 
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> No Spouse point Claimed
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)


Congratulations 👍🏻 . And all the best


----------



## punitsolanki

*Grant time*

Hello All,

Can someone advise me on the time I can expect the grant? Me and my spouse have applied and I am not claiming points for my spouse.

ITA - 11 Dec 2018
Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
Medicals cleared and appeared on the site: 21st Jan 2019

When can I expect the grant? Please advice.


263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE : 14 Nov - L 86 R 80 S 90 W 88
ITA - 11 Dec 2018
Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
Medicals cleared - 21st Jan 2019


----------



## techievee

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> 
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> 
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)


Did u submitted any health or polio vaccination card along with your documents? And did u get the pcc for ur kid? What are the main documents you had submitted for your kid.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

ashishk07 said:


> OMG BANDISH! your prediction was SPOT ON!
> 
> 
> 
> GOT OUR GRANT TODAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope EVERYONE gets theirs really really soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Will post details soon




Many congratulations


----------



## nitin2611

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> 
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> 
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)




Many congratulations


----------



## vamsi01986

Mid march to last week of March for a DG  all the best


punitsolanki said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone advise me on the time I can expect the grant? Me and my spouse have applied and I am not claiming points for my spouse.
> 
> ITA - 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
> Medicals cleared and appeared on the site: 21st Jan 2019
> 
> When can I expect the grant? Please advice.
> 
> 
> 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> PTE : 14 Nov - L 86 R 80 S 90 W 88
> ITA - 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
> Medicals cleared - 21st Jan 2019


----------



## nitin2611

techievee said:


> Did u submitted any health or polio vaccination card along with your documents? And did u get the pcc for ur kid? What are the main documents you had submitted for your kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



PCC is required for 18 years and above
For kids primarily it is birth certificate, passport and national ID.


----------



## vamsi01986

not surprised anymore. u should take this up as a full time profession 


Bandish said:


> Wow... Congratulations...
> Best wishes for your future...


----------



## vamsi01986

congratualtions and all the best for your future down under!


ashishk07 said:


> OMG BANDISH! your prediction was SPOT ON!
> 
> GOT OUR GRANT TODAY!!
> 
> I hope EVERYONE gets theirs really really soon!
> 
> Will post details soon


----------



## malik_mca

*Wait is finally over*

Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...I would like to thank everyone with special thanks to the veteran and active members like NB, Bandish, wrecker, shekar.ym, PrettyIsotonic, JG, himsrj , intruder, saifsd and many more who patiently reverted to various queries posted on this group....

ANZSCO: 261313
ITA: 11-Oct-2018
Visa Lodged: 16-Oct-2018
Grant:30-Jan-2019(Direct Grant No CO Contact)
First Entry: 08-April-2019
No Spouse point Claimed
Work Exp: 14 Years ( No Verification)


----------



## Shenali12

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> 
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> 
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

malik_mca said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...I would like to thank everyone with special thanks to the veteran and active members like NB, Bandish, wrecker, shekar.ym, PrettyIsotonic, JG, himsrj , intruder, saifsd and many more who patiently reverted to various queries posted on this group....
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019(Direct Grant No CO Contact)
> 
> First Entry: 08-April-2019
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 14 Years ( No Verification)




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

malik_mca said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...I would like to thank everyone with special thanks to the veteran and active members like NB, Bandish, wrecker, shekar.ym, PrettyIsotonic, JG, himsrj , intruder, saifsd and many more who patiently reverted to various queries posted on this group....
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019(Direct Grant No CO Contact)
> 
> First Entry: 08-April-2019
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 14 Years ( No Verification)




Many congratulations


----------



## lakzz

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats on your grant. May i know how many employers you have worked for and what all documents you have submitted as an employment evidence?
> Also, have you claimed all your employment points from UAE only?


Employment Details:

i have worked in 2 companies in UAE

*Company 1 :* 2year, No pay slip and bank statements available
i submitted company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available, labour contract, Resident visa copy, visa cancellation paper.

*Company 2:* 9year, only 3 payslip, last 3-year bank statement, labour contract, Resident Visa copy, company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available.


*Spouse Function English:* Btech Degree certificate and a letter from the college


----------



## lakzz

techievee said:


> Did u submitted any health or polio vaccination card along with your documents? And did u get the pcc for ur kid? What are the main documents you had submitted for your kid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


My son is 5 years old: we did medical in UAE, That time we showed vaccination card also
passport, birth certificate and Form 1229 only we submitted


----------



## malik_mca

nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations


Thanks


----------



## malik_mca

Shenali12 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## saik.kamal

lakzz said:


> Employment Details:
> 
> i have worked in 2 companies in UAE
> 
> *Company 1 :* 2year, No pay slip and bank statements available
> i submitted company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available, labour contract, Resident visa copy, visa cancellation paper.
> 
> *Company 2:* 9year, only 3 payslip, last 3-year bank statement, labour contract, Resident Visa copy, company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available.
> 
> 
> *Spouse Function English:* Btech Degree certificate and a letter from the college


Congrats, is experience letter and reference letter are the same thing ?? i have experience letters from my previous companies, is it enough or do i have to ask them to issue reference letter to me. and what is the format of the reference letter required ???


----------



## RockyRaj

lakzz said:


> Employment Details:
> 
> 
> 
> i have worked in 2 companies in UAE
> 
> 
> 
> *Company 1 :* 2year, No pay slip and bank statements available
> 
> i submitted company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available, labour contract, Resident visa copy, visa cancellation paper.
> 
> 
> 
> *Company 2:* 9year, only 3 payslip, last 3-year bank statement, labour contract, Resident Visa copy, company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spouse Function English:* Btech Degree certificate and a letter from the college




Was the degree certificate was issued from the college or from the affiliated university?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

lakzz said:


> Employment Details:
> 
> i have worked in 2 companies in UAE
> 
> *Company 1 :* 2year, No pay slip and bank statements available
> i submitted company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available, labour contract, Resident visa copy, visa cancellation paper.
> 
> *Company 2:* 9year, only 3 payslip, last 3-year bank statement, labour contract, Resident Visa copy, company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available.
> 
> 
> *Spouse Function English:* Btech Degree certificate and a letter from the college


First of all thank you very much for your grant. 
and 
Thank for valuable info about the payslip, I now then might ask my company for saying no pay slip available. 
Cheers


----------



## manusaavi

malik_mca said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...I would like to thank everyone with special thanks to the veteran and active members like NB, Bandish, wrecker, shekar.ym, PrettyIsotonic, JG, himsrj , intruder, saifsd and many more who patiently reverted to various queries posted on this group....
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 16-Oct-2018
> Grant:30-Jan-2019(Direct Grant No CO Contact)
> First Entry: 08-April-2019
> No Spouse point Claimed
> Work Exp: 14 Years ( No Verification)



Many Congrates. I had also lodged with a family of 4 on Nov 3. Still waiting.


----------



## ptp

Congrats to all those who got their grant today....


----------



## lakzz

RockyRaj said:


> Was the degree certificate was issued from the college or from the affiliated university?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Degree certificate issued from college, mention Reg number, uni name and all


----------



## lakzz

saik.kamal said:


> Congrats, is experience letter and reference letter are the same thing ?? i have experience letters from my previous companies, is it enough or do i have to ask them to issue reference letter to me. and what is the format of the reference letter required ???


reference letter as per engineer australia format


----------



## DivAus

manusaavi said:


> Many Congrates. I had also lodged with a family of 4 on Nov 3. Still waiting.


@Manusaavi, ours might be somewhere near by. Just have to wait :fingerscrossed:

Code: 261313
189 visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
Points claimed : 70
Claimed spouse points


----------



## saik.kamal

lakzz said:


> reference letter as per engineer australia format


i can apply for any of below two Codes

1- 262113 - Systems Administrator

2- 263112 - Network Administrator


will that same format will be applicable for me ?? can u kindly send me the link from where i can get that format.


----------



## Bandish

vamsi01986 said:


> not surprised anymore. u should take this up as a full time profession


Ha ha... Thanks for the belief in me


----------



## Divkasi

Shenali12 said:


> lakzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> 
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> 
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations 🎉 ]
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

malik_mca said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...I would like to thank everyone with special thanks to the veteran and active members like NB, Bandish, wrecker, shekar.ym, PrettyIsotonic, JG, himsrj , intruder, saifsd and many more who patiently reverted to various queries posted on this group....
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 16-Oct-2018
> Grant:30-Jan-2019(Direct Grant No CO Contact)
> First Entry: 08-April-2019
> No Spouse point Claimed
> Work Exp: 14 Years ( No Verification)


Congratulations... All the Best !!


----------



## Divkasi

Divkasi said:


> Shenali12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lakzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> 
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> 
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> 
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> 
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> 
> No Spouse point Claimed
> 
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations 🎉
> 
> I lodged visa on 29 October. Hope I get the grant soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## insiyah4

Hello everyone
I have lodged my visa application on the 22nd of june for engineering Technologist
rcvd a CO contact on the 11th of october
Employment verification on the 17th of october
Replied to the CO on the 2nd of november
Still awaiting reply
Should i mail the CO or call DIBP on the given number ?
Pls give me a heads-up
If i have to mail or call what is the format for the mail?
If call what do i have to tell them


----------



## JG

insiyah4 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have lodged my visa application on the 22nd of june for engineering Technologist
> rcvd a CO contact on the 11th of october
> Employment verification on the 17th of october
> Replied to the CO on the 2nd of november
> Still awaiting reply
> Should i mail the CO or call DIBP on the given number ?
> Pls give me a heads-up
> If i have to mail or call what is the format for the mail?
> If call what do i have to tell them


180 days are over now for you. My opinion is wait for the global processing times are over. Of course calling DHA will not harm in anyway. But be patient and wait for the grant.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

insiyah4 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have lodged my visa application on the 22nd of june for engineering Technologist
> rcvd a CO contact on the 11th of october
> Employment verification on the 17th of october
> Replied to the CO on the 2nd of november
> Still awaiting reply
> Should i mail the CO or call DIBP on the given number ?
> Pls give me a heads-up
> If i have to mail or call what is the format for the mail?
> If call what do i have to tell them




How did you came to know that employment verification has happened for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insiyah4

*okay*



JG said:


> 180 days are over now for you. My opinion is wait for the global processing times are over. Of course calling DHA will not harm in anyway. But be patient and wait for the grant.


Was planning to wait till 22nd feb.. but seeing Oct / nov lodgement ppl getting grants .. i was like ... WTF...
No offense to the ppl who have got the grant
Congratulations to all of u


----------



## Usha Balla

@Bandish... now the truth plz. I am suspecting u have some contacts with the Case officers and Immi dept 🧐


----------



## JG

insiyah4 said:


> Was planning to wait till 22nd feb.. but seeing Oct / nov lodgement ppl getting grants .. i was like ... WTF...
> No offense to the ppl who have got the grant
> Congratulations to all of u


It is all luck only. pray hard and one day you will also get.


----------



## insiyah4

*Got a call*



Ravi_Ryan said:


> How did you came to know that employment verification has happened for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a call and at the same time my employer also rcvd a call
So go to know..
I am in touch with all my ex-employers via whatsapp and email


----------



## Saif

priyaChhabra said:


> Thank you.. Can you please guide me with forums which can help in journey now onwards


Hi Priya,

There are quite a few threads here but I'm yet to find one with heavy footfall like this thread. There is not much information unless I am not aware of such a thread. IC started a his thread and we reached 10 pages but nothing since then. 
Actually once the visa is granted, people move away from this forum and that's understandable because they are so many things to do before you reach there.
When are you planning to move? I am thinking about it in late march early april. If you need to know something specific from me feel free to drop in a PM. If I dont have the answer we can discuss and find out one 
Check IC's thread here, the first few pages have some good info...
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1466544-settling-australia.html

Good luck.


----------



## Saif

YesJ said:


> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..


Congrats dude


----------



## Saif

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I submitted my 189 Application with 75 Points on March 12th 2018. I got my first CO on July 25th for partner details and second CO contact on November 9th for PTE results from Pearson. Responded for both within couple of days.
> 
> I am still waiting for my GRANT, It's been 11 months now. I have applied via Agent and every time i ask them about status, they just say we have to wait.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how long it might take for me to get me Grant.? Is anyone else sailing in the same boat as me.? Is there anything else that I can do, as Immigration website now says waiting time is 6 to 8 months for 189.
> 
> Thanks
> Shaan


Hi Shaan,

Create a mirror account using the TRN number mentioned on your submission receipt and monitor the activities yourself. Most agents wont lose the business if they dont apprise your situation on time, they wont care as much as yourself. Keep an eye on your app yourself.


----------



## Saif

vamsi01986 said:


> 2nd or 3rd week of February for a DG. All the best!


People love to grab recently vacated positions 
Good job Vamsi


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Divkasi, so happy for you mate...
Click to expand...


----------



## Raj2030

Bandish said:


> No, go ahead and add the docs if it strengthens your case.


Thanks alot


----------



## Saif

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Have a query.
> My ACS expires in April 2019 and i have already lodged my application since november 2018.In case i do not receive my grant by then,do I have to do my ACS skills assessment again after april?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You are thinking too far ahead mate, you should get it by April. Relax and enjoy life until then.


----------



## Saif

ashishk07 said:


> OMG BANDISH! your prediction was SPOT ON!
> 
> GOT OUR GRANT TODAY!!
> 
> I hope EVERYONE gets theirs really really soon!
> 
> Will post details soon


Congratulations bro!


----------



## Saif

lakzz said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 3 (2+1Kid)
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512 (Mechanical Eng)
> PTE: S/W/R/L: 90/83/89/90
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 21-Oct-2018
> Grant:30-Jan-2019
> First Entry: 18-Oct-2019(PCC Date)
> No Spouse point Claimed
> Work Exp: 11 Years ( No Verification)


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

malik_mca said:


> Finally, The Wait is over.... Direct Grant for Family of 4 (2+2Kid)...I would like to thank everyone with special thanks to the veteran and active members like NB, Bandish, wrecker, shekar.ym, PrettyIsotonic, JG, himsrj , intruder, saifsd and many more who patiently reverted to various queries posted on this group....
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 16-Oct-2018
> Grant:30-Jan-2019(Direct Grant No CO Contact)
> First Entry: 08-April-2019
> No Spouse point Claimed
> Work Exp: 14 Years ( No Verification)


Congratulations brother. You truly deserved it.


----------



## Divkasi

saifsd said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the most awaited email - **GRANT****
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I received the magical GRANT email for my family of 3. So happy and excited to see email first in the morning after wake-up..
> 
> Zillions of Thanks to this amazing group and it helped me with tons of information and guidance.
> 
> ITA : 10 Oct 2018
> Job code : 262112 ( ICT SECURITY Specialist)
> Grant : 30 Jan 2019. 07:30 AM Singapore Time.
> First Entry Date : 20 Nov 2019.
> 
> Will pray for all of our group members for a speedy grant..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Divkasi, so happy for you mate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mate, I didn’t receive the grant yet.. still waiting.
> Lodged on 29 October
> 
> I
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> mate, I didn’t receive the grant yet.. still waiting.
> Lodged on 29 October
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> oops, think I'm in a rush...
> Take it as your lucky charm and a complement in advance, who knows tomorrow could be your day
Click to expand...


----------



## manojsharmakkr

*CO Contact*

Hi everyone

today i got a CO contact for form 80 and Updated AFP PCC.
I have recently changed my name and have already submitted a SD and AFP with new name in it. My name hasn't changed actually, i just split it into given name and surname.
Previously, both names were in given name. 

Before: Manoj Kumar

Now:

Manoj
KUMAR

can seniors please suggest what i have to do to get the AFP PCC?

Thanks


----------



## yogjeet1984

FINALLY IT'S HERE!! Got the grant for me, spouse and our kid today. Last 104 days felt like a year 
Below are the major documents submitted by my agent :

1. Work Exp (Total 5 companies) ==> ACS letter, Offer letters & Relieving letters for all, SDs for 4 companies and reference letter on company letter head for one. Few salary slips from each company, Form 26AS for all, Form 16 and ITRs for few (No bank statement or PF statement was provided by me)

2. Education ==> Grad transcripts + degree certificate

3. Relationship docs ==> Marriage certificate(with our photograph) + my passport had spouse name on it

4. Birth certificate ==> 10th std certificate & affidavits stating that inadvertently our births were not registered with Municipal committee + Daughter's birth certificate

5. Form 80 for both of us. No Form 1221 was provided by us

For everyone else who are waiting for the grant just hang in there. At times being patient is difficult as i have experienced it now  but yes the golden email is inevitable and shall come for each one of you in it's own time..

My case on immitracker :
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-58975


----------



## Divkasi

yogjeet1984 said:


> FINALLY IT'S HERE!! Got the grant for me, spouse and our kid today. Last 104 days felt like a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below are the major documents submitted by my agent :
> 
> 1. Work Exp (Total 5 companies) ==> ACS letter, Offer letters & Relieving letters for all, SDs for 4 companies and reference letter on company letter head for one. Few salary slips from each company, Form 26AS for all, Form 16 and ITRs for few (No bank statement or PF statement was provided by me)
> 
> 2. Education ==> Grad transcripts + degree certificate
> 
> 3. Relationship docs ==> Marriage certificate(with our photograph) + my passport had spouse name on it
> 
> 4. Birth certificate ==> 10th std certificate & affidavits stating that inadvertently our births were not registered with Municipal committee + Daughter's birth certificate
> 
> 5. Form 80 for both of us. No Form 1221 was provided by us
> 
> For everyone else who are waiting for the grant just hang in there. At times being patient is difficult as i have experienced it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes the golden email is inevitable and will for each one of you in it's own time..



Many congratulations 🎉


----------



## Bandish

yogjeet1984 said:


> FINALLY IT'S HERE!! Got the grant for me, spouse and our kid today. Last 104 days felt like a year
> Below are the major documents submitted by my agent :
> 
> 1. Work Exp (Total 5 companies) ==> ACS letter, Offer letters & Relieving letters for all, SDs for 4 companies and reference letter on company letter head for one. Few salary slips from each company, Form 26AS for all, Form 16 and ITRs for few (No bank statement or PF statement was provided by me)
> 
> 2. Education ==> Grad transcripts + degree certificate
> 
> 3. Relationship docs ==> Marriage certificate(with our photograph) + my passport had spouse name on it
> 
> 4. Birth certificate ==> 10th std certificate & affidavits stating that inadvertently our births were not registered with Municipal committee + Daughter's birth certificate
> 
> 5. Form 80 for both of us. No Form 1221 was provided by us
> 
> For everyone else who are waiting for the grant just hang in there. At times being patient is difficult as i have experienced it now  but yes the golden email is inevitable and shall come for each one of you in it's own time..
> 
> My case on immitracker :
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-58975


Many congratulations...  Super happy...
Best wishes for your future...


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> @Bandish... now the truth plz. I am suspecting u have some contacts with the Case officers and Immi dept 🧐


Ha ha... ask those for whom my predictions were not true... 
They won't have any such feelings...


----------



## ptp

yogjeet1984 said:


> FINALLY IT'S HERE!! Got the grant for me, spouse and our kid today. Last 104 days felt like a year
> Below are the major documents submitted by my agent :
> 
> 1. Work Exp (Total 5 companies) ==> ACS letter, Offer letters & Relieving letters for all, SDs for 4 companies and reference letter on company letter head for one. Few salary slips from each company, Form 26AS for all, Form 16 and ITRs for few (No bank statement or PF statement was provided by me)
> 
> 2. Education ==> Grad transcripts + degree certificate
> 
> 3. Relationship docs ==> Marriage certificate(with our photograph) + my passport had spouse name on it
> 
> 4. Birth certificate ==> 10th std certificate & affidavits stating that inadvertently our births were not registered with Municipal committee + Daughter's birth certificate
> 
> 5. Form 80 for both of us. No Form 1221 was provided by us
> 
> For everyone else who are waiting for the grant just hang in there. At times being patient is difficult as i have experienced it now  but yes the golden email is inevitable and shall come for each one of you in it's own time..
> 
> My case on immitracker :
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-58975


Congrats Buddy !!!! Good luck for next phase


----------



## Shenali12

yogjeet1984 said:


> FINALLY IT'S HERE!! Got the grant for me, spouse and our kid today. Last 104 days felt like a year
> Below are the major documents submitted by my agent :
> 
> 1. Work Exp (Total 5 companies) ==> ACS letter, Offer letters & Relieving letters for all, SDs for 4 companies and reference letter on company letter head for one. Few salary slips from each company, Form 26AS for all, Form 16 and ITRs for few (No bank statement or PF statement was provided by me)
> 
> 2. Education ==> Grad transcripts + degree certificate
> 
> 3. Relationship docs ==> Marriage certificate(with our photograph) + my passport had spouse name on it
> 
> 4. Birth certificate ==> 10th std certificate & affidavits stating that inadvertently our births were not registered with Municipal committee + Daughter's birth certificate
> 
> 5. Form 80 for both of us. No Form 1221 was provided by us
> 
> For everyone else who are waiting for the grant just hang in there. At times being patient is difficult as i have experienced it now  but yes the golden email is inevitable and shall come for each one of you in it's own time..
> 
> My case on immitracker :
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-58975




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

Job code :- 263111 (Computer Networks)
Lodgement date :- 19th October 
When can we expect the grant ? 

I can see Nov peeps with same job code getting grants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp

Shenali12 said:


> Job code :- 263111 (Computer Networks)
> Lodgement date :- 19th October
> When can we expect the grant ?
> 
> I can see Nov peeps with same job code getting grants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anyday now mate!!!!


----------



## Saif

yogjeet1984 said:


> FINALLY IT'S HERE!! Got the grant for me, spouse and our kid today. Last 104 days felt like a year
> Below are the major documents submitted by my agent :
> 
> 1. Work Exp (Total 5 companies) ==> ACS letter, Offer letters & Relieving letters for all, SDs for 4 companies and reference letter on company letter head for one. Few salary slips from each company, Form 26AS for all, Form 16 and ITRs for few (No bank statement or PF statement was provided by me)
> 
> 2. Education ==> Grad transcripts + degree certificate
> 
> 3. Relationship docs ==> Marriage certificate(with our photograph) + my passport had spouse name on it
> 
> 4. Birth certificate ==> 10th std certificate & affidavits stating that inadvertently our births were not registered with Municipal committee + Daughter's birth certificate
> 
> 5. Form 80 for both of us. No Form 1221 was provided by us
> 
> For everyone else who are waiting for the grant just hang in there. At times being patient is difficult as i have experienced it now  but yes the golden email is inevitable and shall come for each one of you in it's own time..
> 
> My case on immitracker :
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-58975


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## yogjeet1984

Bandish said:


> Many congratulations...  Super happy...
> Best wishes for your future...


Thanks Bandish. Wish you a speedy Grant too


----------



## yogjeet1984

saifsd said:


> Congratulations and good luck.


Thanks saifsd


----------



## yogjeet1984

ptp said:


> Congrats Buddy !!!! Good luck for next phase


Thanks bro!!


----------



## Rajesh arora

Congratulations to the lucky ones


----------



## dkkrlaus

Congrats guys !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarjon

Lodged Visa Application today with all the documents expect Medical.

Hoping to see outcome by April.


----------



## Divkasi

saifsd said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> mate, I didn’t receive the grant yet.. still waiting.
> Lodged on 29 October
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> oops, think I'm in a rush...
> Take it as your lucky charm and a complement in advance, who knows tomorrow could be your day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you saifsd. Hope I get the grant soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Mohammed786

Thanks for the info and all the best.



lakzz said:


> Employment Details:
> 
> i have worked in 2 companies in UAE
> 
> *Company 1 :* 2year, No pay slip and bank statements available
> i submitted company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available, labour contract, Resident visa copy, visa cancellation paper.
> 
> *Company 2:* 9year, only 3 payslip, last 3-year bank statement, labour contract, Resident Visa copy, company reference letter as per required format, Company letter saying no pay slip available.
> 
> 
> *Spouse Function English:* Btech Degree certificate and a letter from the college


----------



## kpreddy443

Hi bandish,Can you please predict my grant date
visa lodged 19 oct 2018
ict 261313 software engineer
points 80
medicals and pcc everything done 5days after lodging visa
onshore applicants
husband points claimed
visa grant : ?


----------



## Shenali12

ptp said:


> Anyday now mate!!!!




Thanks for positivity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Shenali12 said:


> Job code :- 263111 (Computer Networks)
> Lodgement date :- 19th October
> When can we expect the grant ?
> 
> I can see Nov peeps with same job code getting grants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Shenali,

I can see your ANZSCO code and mine is similar when it comes to Network part. I would like to ask how many years of work experience are you claiming? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

majjji said:


> Hi Shenali,
> 
> I can see your ANZSCO code and mine is similar when it comes to Network part. I would like to ask how many years of work experience are you claiming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




4years , I am the secondary applicant. My husband is primary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella_Sea

Hi Bandish, wonder if you could help predict my grant date please:

Code 224711 (Management Consultant) 
Total 75 Points 
EOI: 31-August-2018 
189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
17-Dec-2018: CO contacted for PCC for myself and my husband which I did upload before in Sep 18, but still re-uploaded on the system on 17 December 2018.
Grant:?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ITUNM123

kpreddy443 said:


> Hi bandish,Can you please predict my grant date
> visa lodged 19 oct 2018
> ict 261313 software engineer
> points 80
> medicals and pcc everything done 5days after lodging visa
> onshore applicants
> husband points claimed
> visa grant : ?


You may get it by friday this week, if not within next week.


----------



## JG

Any updates bssanthosh on your grant???


----------



## vabhs192003

So Bandish predicted my grant date and got it wrong...So I am throwing it again out there for the new predictors in town to try their luck (and also basically to keep me intrigued while I wait....   )


ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer.
VISA lodged on 25th October, 2018...

What's the Million $$ Date?


----------



## ptp

vabhs192003 said:


> So Bandish predicted my grant date and got it wrong...So I am throwing it again out there for the new predictors in town to try their luck (and also basically to keep me intrigued while I wait....   )
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer.
> VISA lodged on 25th October, 2018...
> 
> What's the Million $$ Date?


I guess while giving original date Bandish did not account for the long weekend. Adjust accordingly!!!


----------



## Jzorro

Hi all, first time poster here. I'll try my very best to get all my information right. 

ANZSCO - 233211 Civil Engineer
Points Tested 189 - 85 points
Lodgement date: 26 May 2018

I have been contacted by CO twice 

First round - 12/9/2018 - provided all documents required except overseas police clearance with evidence I have applied and requested 

Second round - 16/1/2019 - provided overseas police clearance (certified copy of Certificate of Good Conduct) 

Now my status is on *Further Assessment*

Any idea when I should expect a grant? and also noting I've applied since 26 May, should I contact the Department? This is beyond the 6 to 8 months wait. 

Appreciate any insights/advice!


----------



## vabhs192003

ptp said:


> I guess while giving original date Bandish did not account for the long weekend. Adjust accordingly!!!


Well he predicted 25th Jan which was a Friday, but there is a fair chance, my CO was enjoying his/her long vacation. 


So, Monday was a natural flow over date, but alas. :mad2::rant:

So now I am wondering what the next best date could be... :help: :clock: :spy:


----------



## Bandish

kpreddy443 said:


> Hi bandish,Can you please predict my grant date
> visa lodged 19 oct 2018
> ict 261313 software engineer
> points 80
> medicals and pcc everything done 5days after lodging visa
> onshore applicants
> husband points claimed
> visa grant : ?


Hey, so sorry, I have now stopped predictions ... Anyways yours is very near...
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi Bandish, wonder if you could help predict my grant date please:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> 17-Dec-2018: CO contacted for PCC for myself and my husband which I did upload before in Sep 18, but still re-uploaded on the system on 17 December 2018.
> Grant:?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hey, so sorry, I have stopped predictions now. Looks like COs are clearing old cases fast.. So, yours should be round the corner... 
All the Best !!


----------



## majjji

vabhs192003 said:


> So Bandish predicted my grant date and got it wrong...So I am throwing it again out there for the new predictors in town to try their luck (and also basically to keep me intrigued while I wait....   )
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313, Software Engineer.
> VISA lodged on 25th October, 2018...
> 
> What's the Million $$ Date?


Bandish predicted my date wrongly too as my case involves CO contact may be. But let me guess yours after checking out some recent trends. It could be Feb 2 or Feb 3. Best of luck 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Shenali12 said:


> 4years , I am the secondary applicant. My husband is primary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh i see. I thought you're the primary applicant. Best of luck with your husband's case. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Jzorro said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. I'll try my very best to get all my information right.
> 
> ANZSCO - 233211 Civil Engineer
> Points Tested 189 - 85 points
> Lodgement date: 26 May 2018
> 
> I have been contacted by CO twice
> 
> First round - 12/9/2018 - provided all documents required except overseas police clearance with evidence I have applied and requested
> 
> Second round - 16/1/2019 - provided overseas police clearance (certified copy of Certificate of Good Conduct)
> 
> Now my status is on *Further Assessment*
> 
> Any idea when I should expect a grant? and also noting I've applied since 26 May, should I contact the Department? This is beyond the 6 to 8 months wait.
> 
> Appreciate any insights/advice!


My case too involves a CO contact and it's pretty difficult to predict grants on such cases. Recent trends shows grants received by people without CO contacts. So hold your breath and wait for the right moment. Good luck 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobyhariharan

Hi,

I have received 1st communication from Aus seeking for Polio Vaccination Certificate as mentioned below by them:

Polio Vaccination Certificate
If you have spent a period of 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Democratic Republic of the
Congo, Kenya, Nigeria, Pakistan, Papua New Guinea, Somalia, Syrian Arab Republic (or in
any combination of these countries) since 5 May 2014, you are requested to provide a copy
of a current certificate of polio vaccination with your visa application documentation. If you
have not spent 28 days or longer in any of the countries listed above then please respond
declaring that you are not required to provide evidence of polio vaccination on this basis.
Failure to provide this certificate may result in unnecessary delays to the processing of
your visa application. If you do not comply with the above request as applicable to you
then you may be requested to make an appointment with a panel physician for a medical
examination at your own expense, and will be expected to provide the certificate at the
medical examination.

Please let me know as i'm planning to do the below:

1. To get Polio Vaccination Certificate from Government Hospital or recognized institutions in India and send them the same.
2. Now do we need to reply to the mail or is it just enough if i upload the document in the dockets ?
Regards,
Hari R


----------



## bssanthosh47

JG said:


> Any updates bssanthosh on your grant???


no updates buddy ! 

Still waiting , atleast am happy to see that CO are picking up Mechanical Engineer job codes from October .

Waiting for a positive day :amen::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sumitgupta225

Guys, how can i get old PF statements? I took out the PF from my 2 previous orgs rather than transferring and so only have the current org's statement which is for the last 5 years. The old orgs are saying they do not provide the PF statements and that i should get them online. 

Any pointers? Or will form 26AS and form 16 suffice as proofs


----------



## Eric Mel happy

Hi everyone, good to meet you guys here.
I finished my master course in 2016, and currently, I am on 485 visa (EOI 80 lodged 23 Oct 2018). My 485 visa will be expired on 1st May 2019. I want to apply for a course in a tafe to get 500 student visa. My questions are: 
1, After I lodge the application for 500 visa and my 485 visa is expired, will my bridging A give me the same working condition as the 485 visa?
2. If unfortunately my 500 visa application is refused and I appeal to AAT, what bridging visa will be granted? BVC OR BVA? In this case, after the refusal, am I allowed to apply 189 onshore (in Australia)? I guess section 48 may be working here. And if Sec 48 is working here, can I use BVB to do the trick? Apply offshore but come back to Au very soon (this is restricted by Sec 48)? If not, does it mean I need to apply offshore and can not come back to Au until my 189 is granted?
Appreciate your patience and help.


----------



## balaaspire17

scoobyhariharan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received 1st communication from Aus seeking for Polio Vaccination Certificate as mentioned below by them:
> 
> Polio Vaccination Certificate
> If you have spent a period of 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Democratic Republic of the
> Congo, Kenya, Nigeria, Pakistan, Papua New Guinea, Somalia, Syrian Arab Republic (or in
> any combination of these countries) since 5 May 2014, you are requested to provide a copy
> of a current certificate of polio vaccination with your visa application documentation. If you
> have not spent 28 days or longer in any of the countries listed above then please respond
> declaring that you are not required to provide evidence of polio vaccination on this basis.
> Failure to provide this certificate may result in unnecessary delays to the processing of
> your visa application. If you do not comply with the above request as applicable to you
> then you may be requested to make an appointment with a panel physician for a medical
> examination at your own expense, and will be expected to provide the certificate at the
> medical examination.
> 
> Please let me know as i'm planning to do the below:
> 
> 1. To get Polio Vaccination Certificate from Government Hospital or recognized institutions in India and send them the same.
> 2. Now do we need to reply to the mail or is it just enough if i upload the document in the dockets ?
> Regards,
> Hari R




Did you live in any of the countries listed in the CO contact first of all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp

vabhs192003 said:


> Well he predicted 25th Jan which was a Friday, but there is a fair chance, my CO was enjoying his/her long vacation.
> 
> 
> So, Monday was a natural flow over date, but alas. :mad2::rant:
> 
> So now I am wondering what the next best date could be... :help: :clock: :spy:


Monday was also Off in Australia!!! And who knows your CO was enjoying a reeaaalllyy long weekend ....

Hoping you get grant in next day or two


----------



## davidng

ptp said:


> I guess while giving original date Bandish did not account for the long weekend. Adjust accordingly!!!


Totally agree , one more thing, some CO might make use of that long weekend to have few more days off.

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amr1990

Hi All, have a doubt regarding form 80 after uploading form 1436. Initially i had submitted my form 80 and also my wife’s who was then non migrating applicant. 
Since i have now uploaded form 1436 to add her, i feel that i need to update form 80 as well to change her as migrating with me in q42 ‘Do you have a partner’ , where ‘migrating with you’ should be selected as yes which was earlier selected as no. Can i reupload this again?


----------



## Usha Balla

sumitgupta225 said:


> Guys, how can i get old PF statements? I took out the PF from my 2 previous orgs rather than transferring and so only have the current org's statement which is for the last 5 years. The old orgs are saying they do not provide the PF statements and that i should get them online.
> 
> Any pointers? Or will form 26AS and form 16 suffice as proofs


Hi
I was in a similar situation too. Provide whatever of statements u have and also mail's from companies saying of statements can't be issued on closed account. 
I added a Statutory declaration above that.


----------



## viswa4486

Guys, can anyone help me here...

Got a CO contact today, asking for Spouse evidence of functional english.
I have claimed spouse points, forgot to to upload PTE score card. Have taken PTE Oct 2017, invited on 11 Oct 2018 and lodged on 18 Oct 2018.

1) Can I upload same PTE score card and press IP button?
2) In CO contact, Request Detail 
"See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Evidence of functional English
Please send evidence of your functional english.
You have also claimed partner skill - therefore this test must also meet the minimum
requirements for the partner skill.
The information provided below explains the requirements relating to the checklist item(s)
listed above"

"a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based
on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must
be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be
completed during visa application processing."

Says 12 months validity, My spouse PTE date is more than 1 year. Does it applicable only if we don't claim partner points? Or applicable if we claim Partner Points also? 

It would be great if someone reply.

Viswa
------
Invite: 11 Oct 2018
Visa Lodge Date: 18 Oct 2018
Co Contact: 30 Jan 2019
Responded to CO:
Grant: Awaited


----------



## kansvignesh

*Got Grant today*

I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later. 

I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself. 

My details below:

ANZSCO: 263111
IELTS: 7
EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
PCC: 09/10/2018
Medical: 19/10/2018
Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
IED: 09/10/2019
Location: Offshore
Agent: NO

Thanks.


----------



## viswa4486

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> IELTS: 7
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> IED: 09/10/2019
> Location: Offshore
> Agent: NO
> 
> Thanks.


Have you claimed spouse points? what all the docs you submitted for evidence?


----------



## yupp

Hi,

Pls find my timelines and let me know did anyone got the grant for the job code: 263111? Any prediction will grants be issued next month for this job code

Invite: 11th Oct, Lodgement: 18th Oct, PCC: 23-Oct, Medical: 25-Oct 

Thanks


----------



## NB

viswa4486 said:


> Guys, can anyone help me here...
> 
> Got a CO contact today, asking for Spouse evidence of functional english.
> I have claimed spouse points, forgot to to upload PTE score card. Have taken PTE Oct 2017, invited on 11 Oct 2018 and lodged on 18 Oct 2018.
> 
> 1) Can I upload same PTE score card and press IP button?
> 2) In CO contact, Request Detail
> "See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Evidence of functional English
> Please send evidence of your functional english.
> You have also claimed partner skill - therefore this test must also meet the minimum
> requirements for the partner skill.
> The information provided below explains the requirements relating to the checklist item(s)
> listed above"
> 
> "a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based
> on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must
> be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be
> completed during visa application processing."
> 
> Says 12 months validity, My spouse PTE date is more than 1 year. Does it applicable only if we don't claim partner points? Or applicable if we claim Partner Points also?
> 
> It would be great if someone reply.
> 
> Viswa
> ------
> Invite: 11 Oct 2018
> Visa Lodge Date: 18 Oct 2018
> Co Contact: 30 Jan 2019
> Responded to CO:
> Grant: Awaited


As you have claimed spouse points, obviously she would have competent English at the least
That score is valid for 3 years
Just upload the results and also send the scores directly from PTEA to DHA, if not already done

Relax

Cheers


----------



## kansvignesh

viswa4486 said:


> Have you claimed spouse points? what all the docs you submitted for evidence?


I did not claim spouse points. I submitted the following.

Me (main applicant):
Passport copy
Birth cert
ACS
IELTS
Education: Degree
Work experience (Exactly same as I submitted to ACS): stat decl of work exp with R&R, experience cert; I submitted pay slips for current company. I did not submit tax, bank statements and payslips for entire duration.
Form 80
PCC
Passport photo

Spouse:
Passport copy
Birth cert
marriage cert
degree copy. I also attached my spouse consolidated marksheet that had medium of instruction as "English"
Form 80
PCC
Passport photo

Kid:
Passport copy
birth cert
passport photo


----------



## Shenali12

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> 
> IELTS: 7
> 
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> 
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> 
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> 
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> 
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> 
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> 
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> 
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> 
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> 
> IED: 09/10/2019
> 
> Location: Offshore
> 
> Agent: NO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Congratulations  Finally someone from same job code. Good to see your post !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viswa4486

NB said:


> As you have claimed spouse points, obviously she would have competent English at the least
> That score is valid for 3 years
> Just upload the results and also send the scores directly from PTEA to DHA, if not already done
> 
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, bit relax now after seeing your reply.

Yes, she have competent English score. I have sent PTE score to DHA. BTW, I will attach PTE score card, confirmation mail from PTE ( Online report to DHA).


----------



## arvindjoshi

sumitgupta225 said:


> Guys, how can i get old PF statements? I took out the PF from my 2 previous orgs rather than transferring and so only have the current org's statement which is for the last 5 years. The old orgs are saying they do not provide the PF statements and that i should get them online.
> 
> Any pointers? Or will form 26AS and form 16 suffice as proofs



Hi Sumit,

If your organisation is a PF Private Trust then you can ask your company to provide the PF statement

If your organisation is not a PF Trust then follow below steps
1. If you have UAN number then you can get your PF statements online. Go to below link and get it online.
https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp

2. If UAN number does not exist for your PF account then you can either raise grievance on epfo site(https://epfigms.gov.in/homepage.aspx) or raise an RTI on site(https://rtionline.gov.in/)

Let me know if you need more details


----------



## viswa4486

kansvignesh said:


> I did not claim spouse points. I submitted the following.
> 
> Me (main applicant):
> Passport copy
> Birth cert
> ACS
> IELTS
> Education: Degree
> Work experience (Exactly same as I submitted to ACS): stat decl of work exp with R&R, experience cert; I submitted pay slips for current company. I did not submit tax, bank statements and payslips for entire duration.
> Form 80
> PCC
> Passport photo
> 
> Spouse:
> Passport copy
> Birth cert
> marriage cert
> degree copy. I also attached my spouse consolidated marksheet that had medium of instruction as "English"
> Form 80
> PCC
> Passport photo
> 
> Kid:
> Passport copy
> birth cert
> passport photo


Thanks for the reply.
CO contacted you for Spouse Functional English evidence? or direct grant?


----------



## samirfarooque

Hi bandish,Can you please predict CO Contact Date
visa lodged 17 oct 2018
ict 261313 software engineer
points 75
medicals done on 17th Dec 2018
offshore applicants
husband points claimed
CO Contact Date??


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> Due to a job change, I am trying to do an ACS assessment for the second time. when login using my old account, I am seeing the old data that I have provided.
> 
> ACS screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience 2 in the above image. I was working with company B when I did my first ACS assessment. The end date mentioned was "till date"[30/04/2017].
> 
> I have left the company in Sep 2017. Now I am trying to change the end date to sep 2017, but I am unable to change it as it is read-only. How can I add those extra months to the Experience 2
> note: earlier I had submitted SD, but now I have RnR from HR. so I wish to update with the latest evidence.
> 
> PS: from acs website *Each work experience should only be entered once - with one or more related attachments.*
> 
> experts please advise.


Someone with ACS reassessment experience can answer this?


----------



## Elu

Many many congratulations to all grant receiver.


----------



## Vab18

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> IELTS: 7
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> IED: 09/10/2019
> Location: Offshore
> Agent: NO
> 
> Thanks.


Many Congratulations. I love your story in that you have not been inpatient! You have taken your time and worked hard to get the results to guarantee your visa, you haven’t moaned or said the wait had been too long even though your journey started in 2016! Really pleased for you and your family, well deserved.


----------



## Raja the great

Raja the great said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I lodge my application on 15th August 2018 and CO contacted on 31st October for PTE scores through online portal. I send scores on the same days and still waiting for the grant.
> Do we need to notify/contact CO after sending PTE scores online?


Hi bandish, can you please predict my case as well.:clock:


----------



## davidng

saravanaprabhu said:


> Someone with ACS reassessment experience can answer this?


It's not necessary to change the date on their website, you can upload the latest employment reference which cover that period (CO will know about that). If it's still your concern, you can write a letter to CO and attach it into your application. Good luck


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis

Elu said:


> Many many congratulations to all grant receiver.


Hi Elu,

How are you? how's your visa application? did you get already your grant?


----------



## ashishk07

Hey guys,

Sorry for the late reply! 

Here's my timeline:
Code: 261312
Invite: 11th October 
Lodged: 20th October
Medicals: 23rd October 
Have to enter by: 30 Jan 2024
Grant: 30 01 2019

No points claimed for spouse and claimed points for 2 companies

Please let me know if you need any more information.

Thanks to everyone who's been contributing to this group. You guys rock!


----------



## Elu

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations to all grant receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elu,
> 
> How are you? how's your visa application? did you get already your grant?
Click to expand...

Hello reyesmarkfrancis, 
I am fine, thank you. Unfortunately I did not get my grant yet. Thank you for your concern and wish you all the best. 

Regards 
Elu


----------



## Divkasi

ashishk07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 11th October
> Lodged: 20th October
> Medicals: 23rd October
> Have to enter by: 30 Jan 2024
> Grant: 30 01 2019
> 
> No points claimed for spouse and claimed points for 2 companies
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more information.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's been contributing to this group. You guys rock!


Many congratulations 🎊. And all the best


----------



## RRSha

hello Everyone,

I have recently joined the forum. Below are my timelines

ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI submitted - 22nd Oct 2018 ( with 80 points)
Invite received - 11th Nov 2018
Visa application lodged - 26th Nov 2018
Medicals - 29th Nov 2018

Waiting for the grant


----------



## Rosun

Hi Friends
Invitations on 11 November 
Visa Lodge on 17 November 
All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 17 November 
Waiting for golden mail.
Can anyone predict for my grant?
I can see 12 November getting CO contact🙂


----------



## azuprejo

ashishk07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 11th October
> Lodged: 20th October
> Medicals: 23rd October
> Have to enter by: 30 Jan 2024
> Grant: 30 01 2019
> 
> No points claimed for spouse and claimed points for 2 companies
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more information.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's been contributing to this group. You guys rock!


Congrats mate!!!
I didnt get the below information you mentioned in the timeline

Have to enter by: 30 Jan 2024 

Is this correct 2024 ?


----------



## Amr1990

ashishk07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 11th October
> Lodged: 20th October
> Medicals: 23rd October
> Have to enter by: 30 Jan 2024
> Grant: 30 01 2019
> 
> No points claimed for spouse and claimed points for 2 companies
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more information.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's been contributing to this group. You guys rock!



Hi Ashik as you didnt claim points for spouse, can you please let me know what proof was given for spouse functional english. I have letter from my wife’s school showing medium of instruction as english , is that enough ?


----------



## scoobyhariharan

balaaspire17 said:


> Did you live in any of the countries listed in the CO contact first of all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes i Stayed in Nigeria during the period post May 2014 when WHO said polio vaccine is mandatory for these countries and i exited on Aug 2014, post that didnt make a travel.
Now my confusion is the following, please confirm if my understanding is correct.

1. I can obtain a new Polio Certificate here in India and it would carry today's date.
2. Also Polio Certi is valid for only a year and i guess as per the below statement issued they aren't looking for a expired 2014 certificate and they are looking for a new valid one.

*"you are requested to provide a copy
of a current certificate of polio vaccination with your visa application documentation"*

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## nitin2611

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> 
> IELTS: 7
> 
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> 
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> 
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> 
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> 
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> 
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> 
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> 
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> 
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> 
> IED: 09/10/2019
> 
> Location: Offshore
> 
> Agent: NO
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Many congratulations kansvignesh..your patience paid off well. Happy to know.


----------



## Bandish

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> IELTS: 7
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> IED: 09/10/2019
> Location: Offshore
> Agent: NO
> 
> Thanks.


Many congratulations... Best wishes for your future... 
Haha... Nice to know that you enjoyed my predictions 🙂


----------



## Rajesh arora

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> IELTS: 7
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> IED: 09/10/2019
> Location: Offshore
> Agent: NO
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations


----------



## Oarjon

saik.kamal said:


> i can apply for any of below two Codes
> 
> 1- 262113 - Systems Administrator
> 
> 2- 263112 - Network Administrator
> 
> 
> will that same format will be applicable for me ?? can u kindly send me the link from where i can get that format.


Hi,

Cudnt reply to your message, some glitch in the website.

Yes, you need to get reference letters from your employers. And get the duties cited in the letter as well. It eases the assessment.

Hope it helps. Good luck.


----------



## ptp

Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....

Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant



@Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient..... 

thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


----------



## Divkasi

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant


Many congratulations


----------



## farhan125

Hi,
I have also lodged my case on 7th Jan 2019, and will attach functional evidence for my partners which is 12 months older. In the meanwhile I prefer to arrange for her another test just to avoid any further delays if the case officer asks for latest evidence. If she manages to have new results I will upload it. This is just to speed up the grant this evidence can be provided any time since I am not claiming points for her.


----------



## ptp

Divkasi said:


> Many congratulations


Thanks a lot


----------



## saik.kamal

Hello Friends, 


one of my previous company has been closed, and i was given experience letter from them at the time of resignation. it has all info mentioned related RnR, will it be acceptable by ACS and how will they assess it as the company itself is closed now. i worked there in 2007.


Thanks,


----------



## Ravish84

Hi Friends
Have a query... How can I update passport details after the visa is granted? I had logded my application through an agent and he had his immi account for my application. What needs to be done to update the new passport details once the current passport expires?


----------



## bolt_thrower

Hi guys,

Quick question, I'm an onshore applicant while my dependent is offshore. I've now travelled overseas and I'm wondering if the SC189 grant happens if you travel overseas while being an onshore applicant or would the CO wait till I'm back onshore before granting the visa? I've had conflicting responses to my queries when calling DHA, one said they would not grant it while another said it wouldn't matter and they can still make the decision. Does anyone have any similar experiences or any knowledge of the same?

Details:
Lodgement Date: 04/09/2018	
ANZSCO code: 261313
CO Contact: 13/11/2018	
Documents requested: Payslips and bank statements for onshore employment.

Thanks!


----------



## Saif

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


Congratulations PTP!


----------



## Saif

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Friends
> Have a query... How can I update passport details after the visa is granted? I had logded my application through an agent and he had his immi account for my application. What needs to be done to update the new passport details once the current passport expires?


Then give your new passport details to your agent and ask him to file a form 1022. Simple.


----------



## ptp

saifsd said:


> Congratulations PTP!


Thanks Saif!!


----------



## Saif

Amr1990 said:


> Hi All, have a doubt regarding form 80 after uploading form 1436. Initially i had submitted my form 80 and also my wife’s who was then non migrating applicant.
> Since i have now uploaded form 1436 to add her, i feel that i need to update form 80 as well to change her as migrating with me in q42 ‘Do you have a partner’ , where ‘migrating with you’ should be selected as yes which was earlier selected as no. Can i reupload this again?


Yes please using correct incorrect answer option in your immi account.


----------



## Saif

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> IELTS: 7
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> IED: 09/10/2019
> Location: Offshore
> Agent: NO
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations.


----------



## Shenali12

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...




Congratulations  You were giving me hopes yesterday and it turned out to be good for you  Can you share your timeline ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptp

Shenali12 said:


> Congratulations  You were giving me hopes yesterday and it turned out to be good for you  Can you share your timeline ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks for your wishes... I am sure yours is also just around the corner !!!

here you go with my timeline:

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Points 189 - 80 (75+5 partner skills)
ACS Filed - 25-Jul-18
PTE A First Attempt - L-90,R-90,S-90,W-90. Overall 90
ACS Assessment Result - Sep 12, 2018
EOI 189 - Sep 12, 2018
ITA - Oct 11, 2018
Visa application date: Oct 31, 2018
Grant: Jan 31, 2019 
IED: Nov 03, 2019


----------



## aljon_villar

Good day! My friend got a CO contact today with the following message;

Form 884: Opinion of a medical officer of the 
commonwealth: The applicant's health assessment has been deferred.

The applicants health assessment has been deferred as I do not have sufficient 
information to determine whether or not they meet the health requirement.

A current assessment is required from a treating doctor/specialist regarding the CXR findings of "In the right lung apex, there is an oval 23x17mm lesion which may be a pulmonary mass or pleural based lesion. Further imaging is advised. Please provide a report addressing history, physical examination, diagnosis, management needs for the next five years and prognosis for the next 5-10 years. Please comment on functional work and capacity.

Any insights/suggestions on this??


----------



## Ravish84

Thanks.. I thought form 1022 is while ur application is in progress.. M talking of a scenario when the visa is granted. Is my understanding incorrect? 



saifsd said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends
> Have a query... How can I update passport details after the visa is granted? I had logded my application through an agent and he had his immi account for my application. What needs to be done to update the new passport details once the current passport expires?
> 
> 
> 
> Then give your new passport details to your agent and ask him to file a form 1022. Simple.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

Dear Friends,

From this forum I have observed that most of the CO contacts are due to general negligence on part of the applicant and then the DHA or the COs are cursed. 
Most of the CO contacts can be avoided by providing a decision ready application, that reduces a CO's workload too which helps everyone in line. Why in the world are you doing this to yourselves? Because the pain of waiting for ever is no doubt unbearable and frustrating. A few things that are ignored with dire consequences are:

- Not going for medicals before submission by generating HAP Id from immi account.
- Not submitting PCC before lodging application.
- Not providing PF statement or a reason why you cant.
- Statutory declaration for kids if the face has changed with time from passport. You know it bro!
- One and the same person affidavit if you know your names are misspelt, written swapped, with and without initials, across documents.
- Spouse's functional english documents, getting a letter from the college is simple stuff.
- Polio vaccination information if you have visited the countries on the DHA list.
- Strong evidence of relationship and not just the marriage certificate.
- RnR letters for employment
- Bank statements if available for salary.
- Not sending PTE scores online while giving the test, cant be so careless there. Or at least later when you realize that you haven't. Upload the score card as well.
- Not reading application guidelines twice, thrice...
- Not revising your application thrice and at least once by someone else before submission.
I understand you cant be 100% sure that a CO would be satisfied with your stuff but I will make sure that he should have everything on the table when he opens my application.

I hope this helps people waiting for the Grant or about to lodge their application. I wish good for all of you.

Best,
Saif


----------



## nkvijayran

*When is my Turn ?*

Hi, @Bandish on seeing your predictions falling almost close to the grants, It would be great and really helpful if you can provide the grant date for my case as well as per the below details:

ANZCO: 261313
Points: 75
189 VISA Lodged: 18/11/2019

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sourav.mukherj

aljon_villar said:


> Good day! My friend got a CO contact today with the following message;
> 
> Form 884: Opinion of a medical officer of the
> commonwealth: The applicant's health assessment has been deferred.
> 
> The applicants health assessment has been deferred as I do not have sufficient
> information to determine whether or not they meet the health requirement.
> 
> A current assessment is required from a treating doctor/specialist regarding the CXR findings of "In the right lung apex, there is an oval 23x17mm lesion which may be a pulmonary mass or pleural based lesion. Further imaging is advised. Please provide a report addressing history, physical examination, diagnosis, management needs for the next five years and prognosis for the next 5-10 years. Please comment on functional work and capacity.
> 
> Any insights/suggestions on this??


I believe your friend needs to contact a chest specialist and to get his opinion/recommendations and test results uploaded along with previous medical history (if available).
When your friend done his medical and what was the health status showing there after?


----------



## ITUNM123

Hi Experts,

Any thoughts about best way to assess the trend or progress of CO Contact cases?

From Immi Tracker, there are people who lodged in March 2018, waiting for grant after CO contact.


Thanks


----------



## Rajesh arora

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


Congratulations


----------



## ptp

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations



thanks Rajesh


----------



## Divkasi

saifsd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> From this forum I have observed that most of the CO contacts are due to general negligence on part of the applicant and then the DHA or the COs are cursed.
> 
> Most of the CO contacts can be avoided by providing a decision ready application, that reduces a CO's workload too which helps everyone in line. Why in the world are you doing this to yourselves? Because the pain of waiting for ever is no doubt unbearable and frustrating. A few things that are ignored with dire consequences are:
> 
> 
> 
> - Not going for medicals before submission by generating HAP Id from immi account.
> 
> - Not submitting PCC before lodging application.
> 
> - Not providing PF statement or a reason why you cant.
> 
> - Statutory declaration for kids if the face has changed with time from passport. You know it bro!
> 
> - One and the same person affidavit if you know your names are misspelt, written swapped, with and without initials, across documents.
> 
> - Spouse's functional english documents, getting a letter from the college is simple stuff.
> 
> - Polio vaccination information if you have visited the countries on the DHA list.
> 
> - Strong evidence of relationship and not just the marriage certificate.
> 
> - RnR letters for employment
> 
> - Bank statements if available for salary.
> 
> - Not sending PTE scores online while giving the test, cant be so careless there. Or at least later when you realize that you haven't. Upload the score card as well.
> 
> - Not reading application guidelines twice, thrice...
> 
> - Not revising your application thrice and at least once by someone else before submission.
> 
> I understand you cant be 100% sure that a CO would be satisfied with your stuff but I will make sure that he should have everything on the table when he opens my application.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps people waiting for the Grant or about to lodge their application. I wish good for all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Saif




Thanks for the information. My kid passport was taken when he was 1 month old. And now he is 1 year old. Do I need to provide statutory declaration. If so. Please let me know the process .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

saifsd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> From this forum I have observed that most of the CO contacts are due to general negligence on part of the applicant and then the DHA or the COs are cursed.
> 
> Most of the CO contacts can be avoided by providing a decision ready application, that reduces a CO's workload too which helps everyone in line. Why in the world are you doing this to yourselves? Because the pain of waiting for ever is no doubt unbearable and frustrating. A few things that are ignored with dire consequences are:
> 
> 
> 
> - Not going for medicals before submission by generating HAP Id from immi account.
> 
> - Not submitting PCC before lodging application.
> 
> - Not providing PF statement or a reason why you cant.
> 
> - Statutory declaration for kids if the face has changed with time from passport. You know it bro!
> 
> - One and the same person affidavit if you know your names are misspelt, written swapped, with and without initials, across documents.
> 
> - Spouse's functional english documents, getting a letter from the college is simple stuff.
> 
> - Polio vaccination information if you have visited the countries on the DHA list.
> 
> - Strong evidence of relationship and not just the marriage certificate.
> 
> - RnR letters for employment
> 
> - Bank statements if available for salary.
> 
> - Not sending PTE scores online while giving the test, cant be so careless there. Or at least later when you realize that you haven't. Upload the score card as well.
> 
> - Not reading application guidelines twice, thrice...
> 
> - Not revising your application thrice and at least once by someone else before submission.
> 
> I understand you cant be 100% sure that a CO would be satisfied with your stuff but I will make sure that he should have everything on the table when he opens my application.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps people waiting for the Grant or about to lodge their application. I wish good for all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Saif




Hi Saif, Thanks for the detailed information. I have sent you a PM. Can you please check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


Wooow... Super happy for you... 
Best wishes to you and your family... 

Thanks for your wishes...


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> From this forum I have observed that most of the CO contacts are due to general negligence on part of the applicant and then the DHA or the COs are cursed.
> Most of the CO contacts can be avoided by providing a decision ready application, that reduces a CO's workload too which helps everyone in line. Why in the world are you doing this to yourselves? Because the pain of waiting for ever is no doubt unbearable and frustrating. A few things that are ignored with dire consequences are:
> 
> - Not going for medicals before submission by generating HAP Id from immi account.
> - Not submitting PCC before lodging application.
> - Not providing PF statement or a reason why you cant.
> - Statutory declaration for kids if the face has changed with time from passport. You know it bro!
> - One and the same person affidavit if you know your names are misspelt, written swapped, with and without initials, across documents.
> - Spouse's functional english documents, getting a letter from the college is simple stuff.
> - Polio vaccination information if you have visited the countries on the DHA list.
> - Strong evidence of relationship and not just the marriage certificate.
> - RnR letters for employment
> - Bank statements if available for salary.
> - Not sending PTE scores online while giving the test, cant be so careless there. Or at least later when you realize that you haven't. Upload the score card as well.
> - Not reading application guidelines twice, thrice...
> - Not revising your application thrice and at least once by someone else before submission.
> I understand you cant be 100% sure that a CO would be satisfied with your stuff but I will make sure that he should have everything on the table when he opens my application.
> 
> I hope this helps people waiting for the Grant or about to lodge their application. I wish good for all of you.
> 
> Best,
> Saif


Best message wrt information on avoiding CO contacts ...


----------



## Saif

Ravish84 said:


> Thanks.. I thought form 1022 is while ur application is in progress.. M talking of a scenario when the visa is granted. Is my understanding incorrect?


Oops I missed this point. Sorry, always in a rush...
Please send a mail to DHA rgarding the same. The contact details are on DHA website. This is important mate dont defer it as you wont be able to travel unless the new passport details are entered into their system.

Regards,
Saif


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Best message wrt information on avoiding CO contacts ...


Thanks Bandish, my heart feels for people seeing their grant is delayed because of a small slipshot which could have been avoided. I'll be happy if this info helps just one getting a DG.


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> Thanks for the information. My kid passport was taken when he was 1 month old. And now he is 1 year old. Do I need to provide statutory declaration. If so. Please let me know the process .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think in this case it is a must, no harm in uploading a SD straight coz 1 month old and 1 year old look quite different. The process that I know of id for people living in Aus. For an offshore applicant, someone on this forum should help. But I think you should do it now. Who knows that's might the thing taking time in your case.

Best,
saif


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Thanks Bandish, my heart feels for people seeing their grant is delayed because of a small slipshot which could have been avoided. I'll be happy if this info helps just one getting a DG.


True, I too was thinking on the same lines as to why these things are getting missed by people, when we already see so many cases on immitracker with these reasons for CO contacts... 
Great job of compiling the reasons...


----------



## yogjeet1984

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...



Many congratulations!! All the best for the new journey


----------



## vineet4183

*Congrats*



ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


Congrats Bro


----------



## vineet4183

kansvignesh said:


> I got direct grant today at 15:11 Sydney time, for my spouse, kid and myself. My wait time since lodge was 108 days. My journey started in 2016 when I did my IELTS. It took some time for me gather all my work experience documents with R&R, and I applied for my EOI almost 1 year later in 2017. After over 250 days of wait time & when I almost lost hope, I got invited in Sep 2018 and I submitted the VISA application 1 month later.
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum, but this forum has helped me in many ways. Many thanks to everyone who keep this forum active and helpful to various people like me. Special thanks to the senior members who are ever willing to help others. Even though I had various doubts in different stages of my application process, this forum always had the right answers. I also enjoyed the prediction by Bandish and others of late, even though I did not ask for a prediction myself.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> IELTS: 7
> EOI Submitted at 65 points: 22/09/2017
> Points changed by +5 w.r.t experience: 31/12/2017 (70 points)
> EOI Updated as job changed: 03/05/2018
> Invitation Date: 11/09/2018
> Visa Submitted: 14/10/2018
> PCC: 09/10/2018
> Medical: 19/10/2018
> Visa updated (added additional proof for spouse functional English): 24/01/2019
> Direct Grant received: 30/01/2019
> IED: 09/10/2019
> Location: Offshore
> Agent: NO
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations buddy


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Friends
> Have a query... How can I update passport details after the visa is granted? I had logded my application through an agent and he had his immi account for my application. What needs to be done to update the new passport details once the current passport expires?


Log in to VIVO App by entering your Grant details or questions it asks to validate you .

You can see your Visa details there and there will be request for update .

Update you new passport number there and it will update the records in couple of weeks. 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

saifsd said:


> I think in this case it is a must, no harm in uploading a SD straight coz 1 month old and 1 year old look quite different. The process that I know of id for people living in Aus. For an offshore applicant, someone on this forum should help. But I think you should do it now. Who knows that's might the thing taking time in your case.
> 
> Best,
> saif


Dear Saif, could you please share the process for Onshore applicants (who are in Australia)?


----------



## viswa4486

Hi NB, others, please provide your suggestion.

I have got CO contact yesterday (Spouse Functional evidence), updated PTE score and pressed IP button.

My question, I added my child (2 years Old), she was 6 months old when taken passport. Do I need to update "Statutory declaration for kids if the face has changed with time from passport."

It would great if you share your suggestions ...


----------



## Saif

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Dear Saif, could you please share the process for Onshore applicants (who are in Australia)?


Hi Deepti, check this thread...
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...statuatory-declaration-evidence-identity.html


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Log in to VIVO App by entering your Grant details or questions it asks to validate you .
> 
> You can see your Visa details there and there will be request for update .
> 
> Update you new passport number there and it will update the records in couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hey Santhosh,

Trust you are well. About VEVO app I wanted to know as to why only one visa info is available there. I mean I am the primary applicant and I can enter the details of only one visa at a time. I was expecting all the 4 visas to be visible there for reference. Is there a way I can add/view/save multiple?

Also, I was wondering if there is something in your visa application which you could have avoided upfront, only you know bro. It makes me wonder with the current trend why yours has been delayed.

Best,
Saif


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Hey Santhosh,
> 
> Trust you are well. About VEVO app I wanted to know as to why only one visa info is available there. I mean I am the primary applicant and I can enter the details of only one visa at a time. I was expecting all the 4 visas to be visible there for reference. Is there a way I can add/view/save multiple?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if there is something in your visa application which you could have avoided upfront, only you know bro. It makes me wonder with the current trend why yours has been delayed.
> 
> Best,
> Saif


Hi Saif,

No idea on multiple visa's in VIVO app bhai. NB can help u out here . 

I have front loaded all possible docs buddy, updated each details of changes and uploaded the additional doc which they might even ask due to the change in circumstance .god alone knows why it is left behind . The current trend focuses more on Software related job codes and hardly few Mechanical job codes, if they touch mechies it will be from the latest batch just to keep up the targets they have i guess .

Last i saw mechanical and other codes go together was in Dec 1week . after that it is completely lost its importance  there are few other too left out in september as per tracker and few from june july too . 

God alone must help me and make CO pick my file and press the golden button :faint::faint::amen: it is gettting painfull with each passing day . lots at stake :faint:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> No idea on multiple visa's in VIVO app bhai. NB can help u out here .
> 
> I have front loaded all possible docs buddy, updated each details of changes and uploaded the additional doc which they might even ask due to the change in circumstance .god alone knows why it is left behind . The current trend focuses more on Software related job codes and hardly few Mechanical job codes, if they touch mechies it will be from the latest batch just to keep up the targets they have i guess .
> 
> Last i saw mechanical and other codes go together was in Dec 1week . after that it is completely lost its importance  there are few other too left out in september as per tracker and few from june july too .
> 
> God alone must help me and make CO pick my file and press the golden button :faint::faint::amen: it is gettting painfull with each passing day . lots at stake :faint:
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Just on a lighter note... I think you need to change the green santa... Christmas is over... and don't spy (the Spy emoticon I mean) on COs ...

All the Best...


----------



## Bandish

@Ravish84, When did you get your grant.. ?


----------



## Ravish84

Hi Bandish
M yet to get it... I know you had predicted 24th Jan for me but m still waiting... I have seen cases in immitacker with same code 261312 and with CO contact in December move but i don't know where mine is stuck? I had responded to CO on 30th nov and still waiting.. 
Praying for a result soon.. I know you have stopped predicting hence didn't nudge you 😊😊


QUOTE=Bandish;14788122]@Ravish84, When did you get your grant.. ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bandish

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Bandish
> M yet to get it... I know you had predicted 24th Jan for me but m still waiting... I have seen cases in immitacker with same code 261312 and with CO contact in December move but i don't know where mine is stuck? I had responded to CO on 30th nov and still waiting..
> Praying for a result soon.. I know you have stopped predicting hence didn't nudge you 😊😊
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Bandish;14788122]@Ravish84, When did you get your grant.. ?


[/QUOTE]

 
Yeah, predictions takes up a lot of time with many people asking for it. 
Wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha . .easier said and done mam
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Nice signature... More calm than ever... 

Wish to see your grant soon...

I was kind of confident on my prediction for you... But, everytime there is a mechanical with a different name... 
Just now a mechanical engineer reported grant..


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> No idea on multiple visa's in VIVO app bhai. NB can help u out here .
> 
> I have front loaded all possible docs buddy, updated each details of changes and uploaded the additional doc which they might even ask due to the change in circumstance .god alone knows why it is left behind . The current trend focuses more on Software related job codes and hardly few Mechanical job codes, if they touch mechies it will be from the latest batch just to keep up the targets they have i guess .
> 
> Last i saw mechanical and other codes go together was in Dec 1week . after that it is completely lost its importance  there are few other too left out in september as per tracker and few from june july too .
> 
> God alone must help me and make CO pick my file and press the golden button :faint::faint::amen: it is gettting painfull with each passing day . lots at stake :faint:
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I can understand your pain bro. Keep faith, you'll get it sooner.

Best,
Saif


----------



## Ravish84

Thanks mate.. Trust me first thing i ll do is to update this group.. You guys have been fantastic... 



Bandish said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish
> M yet to get it... I know you had predicted 24th Jan for me but m still waiting... I have seen cases in immitacker with same code 261312 and with CO contact in December move but i don't know where mine is stuck? I had responded to CO on 30th nov and still waiting..
> Praying for a result soon.. I know you have stopped predicting hence didn't nudge you 😊😊
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Bandish;14788122]@Ravish84, When did you get your grant.. ?
Click to expand...

















Yeah, predictions takes up a lot of time with many people asking for it. 
Wish you a speedy grant...[/QUOTE]


----------



## davidng

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


Congrats bro, did u upload your partner employment documents?

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikh359

Hi!

I would like to seek suggestions on this. I have lodged visa application as primary applicant and wife as secondary applicant. I am an expat in UAE and recently renewed spouse visa. I am thinking to upload the updated visa stamp and UAE ID card.

I have also mentioned about the UAE ID card in form 80 & 1221 with expiry date. What would you suggest shall I use change in circumstances form to provide latest details about this card.

Regards


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Nice signature... More calm than ever...
> 
> Wish to see your grant soon...
> 
> I was kind of confident on my prediction for you... But, everytime there is a mechanical with a different name...
> Just now a mechanical engineer reported grant..


I need to channel my inner peace to be calm and composed  

Yes i saw the grant too . Onshore easy case i suppose . 

But it is good to see that Mechanical job code is being picked up . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Usha Balla

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just on a lighter note... I think you need to change the green santa... Christmas is over... and don't spy (the Spy emoticon I mean) on COs ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best...
> 
> 
> 
> haha . .easier said and done mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

@santosh plz don’t write so even if u feel so. God forbid if someone sees it and takes an offence u will be in soup. 
Can u delete this one?


----------



## Elu

Congratulations 🎆 ptp!


----------



## ptp

Elu said:


> Congratulations 🎆 ptp!


thanks Elu


----------



## nitin2611

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...




Congratulations ptp


----------



## bssanthosh47

Usha Balla said:


> @santosh plz don’t write so even if u feel so. God forbid if someone sees it and takes an offence u will be in soup.
> Can u delete this one?


Thank you Usha for your concern . 

But what is your understaning of CO ?

I meant Can Openers layball: They are tough targets in a shooting range to shoot at 


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Usha Balla

bssanthosh47 said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> @santosh plz don’t write so even if u feel so. God forbid if someone sees it and takes an offence u will be in soup.
> Can u delete this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Usha for your concern .
> 
> But what is your understaning of CO ?
> 
> I meant Can Openers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are tough targets in a shooting range to shoot at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

lets just leave it here


----------



## ptp

nitin2611 said:


> Congratulations ptp


Thanks Nitin


----------



## Saif

Originally Posted by bssanthosh47 View Post
Quote:
Originally Posted by Bandish View Post
Just on a lighter note... I think you need to change the green santa... Christmas is over... and don't spy (the Spy emoticon I mean) on COs ...











> All the Best...
> haha . .easier said and done mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh





Usha Balla said:


> @santosh plz don’t write so even if u feel so. God forbid if someone sees it and takes an offence u will be in soup.
> Can u delete this one?



I am with Usha one hundred percent, one sentence in jest has landed too many in trouble. Especially a PR where a country's security and peace is on top priority...
I was shocked when I read it.

Please delete. You are too good a person to write that "even as a joke". Everyone has his or her share of troubles in life and I bet this is a smaller one mate...I could gather courage only after Usha's post. We care about you bhaijan


----------



## bssanthosh47

saifsd said:


> Originally Posted by bssanthosh47 View Post
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bandish View Post
> Just on a lighter note... I think you need to change the green santa... Christmas is over... and don't spy (the Spy emoticon I mean) on COs ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Usha one hundred percent, one sentence in jest has landed too many in trouble. Especially a PR where a country's security and peace is on top priority...
> I was shocked when I read it.
> 
> Please delete. You are too good a person to write that "even as a joke". Everyone has his or her share of troubles in life and I bet this is a smaller one mate...I could gather courage only after Usha's post. We care about you bhaijan


Thanks for the concern saif . but i cannot edit it . lost the option as i had edited previously . may be u can flag off the post and it gets deleted 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Thanks for the concern saif . but i cannot edit it . lost the option as i had edited previously . may be u can flag off the post and it gets deleted
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I just did! 
Cheers.


----------



## balaaspire17

saifsd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> From this forum I have observed that most of the CO contacts are due to general negligence on part of the applicant and then the DHA or the COs are cursed.
> 
> Most of the CO contacts can be avoided by providing a decision ready application, that reduces a CO's workload too which helps everyone in line. Why in the world are you doing this to yourselves? Because the pain of waiting for ever is no doubt unbearable and frustrating. A few things that are ignored with dire consequences are:
> 
> 
> 
> - Not going for medicals before submission by generating HAP Id from immi account.
> 
> - Not submitting PCC before lodging application.
> 
> - Not providing PF statement or a reason why you cant.
> 
> - Statutory declaration for kids if the face has changed with time from passport. You know it bro!
> 
> - One and the same person affidavit if you know your names are misspelt, written swapped, with and without initials, across documents.
> 
> - Spouse's functional english documents, getting a letter from the college is simple stuff.
> 
> - Polio vaccination information if you have visited the countries on the DHA list.
> 
> - Strong evidence of relationship and not just the marriage certificate.
> 
> - RnR letters for employment
> 
> - Bank statements if available for salary.
> 
> - Not sending PTE scores online while giving the test, cant be so careless there. Or at least later when you realize that you haven't. Upload the score card as well.
> 
> - Not reading application guidelines twice, thrice...
> 
> - Not revising your application thrice and at least once by someone else before submission.
> 
> I understand you cant be 100% sure that a CO would be satisfied with your stuff but I will make sure that he should have everything on the table when he opens my application.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps people waiting for the Grant or about to lodge their application. I wish good for all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Saif




Thanks for sharing this. It certainly helps many.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjindal90

Can anybody please clarify if I need Australia PCC if I was there for 15 days on tourist visa in 2018 ?

I would be visiting again to Australia in Feb'19 for NAATI CCL exam, this time for 2 weeks. 
Please reply.


----------



## Usha Balla

cjindal90 said:


> Can anybody please clarify if I need Australia PCC if I was there for 15 days on tourist visa in 2018 ?
> 
> I would be visiting again to Australia in Feb'19 for NAATI CCL exam, this time for 2 weeks.
> Please reply.


No required. I had visited twice with time period less than one month. My agent dint tell me its necessary.


----------



## sahana rashmi

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv

bssanthosh47 said:


> I need to channel my inner peace to be calm and composed
> 
> Yes i saw the grant too . Onshore easy case i suppose .
> 
> But it is good to see that Mechanical job code is being picked up .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


When I applied, I thought I will get grant by end of January or February because in Mechanical people were getting decision or CO in about 70-80 days. Now it has slowed down. Seeing at your case I think I will have to sit back for some time 

Next week I will be traveling to India and will have to upload change of circumstance form (travel for more than 30 days). I am afraid that it might slow down my case further. :faint:


----------



## Saif

itspuneetv said:


> When I applied, I thought I will get grant by end of January or February because in Mechanical people were getting decision or CO in about 70-80 days. Now it has slowed down. Seeing at your case I think I will have to sit back for some time
> 
> Next week I will be traveling to India and will have to upload change of circumstance form (travel for more than 30 days). I am afraid that it might slow down my case further. :faint:


I dont know about the first part but for second I'm sure it wont.


----------



## itspuneetv

saifsd said:


> I dont know about the first part but for second I'm sure it wont.


Hopefully!!


----------



## DivAus

*Golden mail arrived*

I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today 


As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter 


PCC : 15th Oct 2018
Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
Grant : 31st Jan 2019
IED : 15th Oct 2019


----------



## Saif

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter


Very nice, congratulations! 
Haven't seen a mail at this IST.


----------



## ashishk07

azuprejo said:


> Congrats mate!!!
> I didnt get the below information you mentioned in the timeline
> 
> Have to enter by: 30 Jan 2024
> 
> Is this correct 2024 ?


Yes this is correct, I guess it's different for me because I'm already in Australia? But it is correct


----------



## ashishk07

Amr1990 said:


> Hi Ashik as you didnt claim points for spouse, can you please let me know what proof was given for spouse functional english. I have letter from my wife’s school showing medium of instruction as english , is that enough ?


I guess it should be. Our agent asked us to get a letter from her school or university stating the same and we submitted a letter from her university stating something very similar.


----------



## anthony.sequeira8

The CO contacted me today asking for Evidence of functional English for my 18 months old child ...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


Congratulations


----------



## Shenali12

anthony.sequeira8 said:


> The CO contacted me today asking for Evidence of functional English for my 18 months old child ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahaha this is funny !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony.sequeira8

Shenali12 said:


> Hahaha this is funny !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’m still in shock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DivAus

@saifd.. letter was sent to my agent at 9.14AM IST.. but he didn't check I think..when I called him he said "status changed in the morning ,but they received the letter few mins back..I was totally excited hearing that I have got the direct grant .. so dint ask him much 😊 "


----------



## Usha Balla

anthony.sequeira8 said:


> I’m still in shock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you should report it to higher authorities. This is not a joke.
18 month old baby will be learning to speak. How can they ask for such things?


----------



## anthony.sequeira8

Usha Balla said:


> I think you should report it to higher authorities. This is not a joke.
> 
> 18 month old baby will be learning to speak. How can they ask for such things?




For sure it’s a mistake from their end... I’ve replied back to the email I received from (gsm allocated) hoping they see the mail soon and not stall over it. 
I’m not sure if there is anything else I should do. I thought of making a telephone call but can’t figure out the exact number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

anthony.sequeira8 said:


> The CO contacted me today asking for Evidence of functional English for my 18 months old child ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing funny or shocking

The CO must be under pressure and has probably misread 18 months as 18 years

Just reply politely that as the baby is just 18months, and hence the evidence is not required 

Cheers


----------



## anthony.sequeira8

NB said:


> There is nothing funny or shocking
> 
> 
> 
> The CO must be under pressure and has probably misread 18 months as 18 years
> 
> 
> 
> Just reply politely that as the baby is just 18months, and hence the evidence is not required
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Yea .. that is what I did ... I was polite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

anthony.sequeira8 said:


> The CO contacted me today asking for Evidence of functional English for my 18 months old child ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahahahahaha.....


----------



## sahana rashmi

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


Congratulations ... 
Best wishes...


----------



## asif iqbal

Hi everyone,
I have lodged my visa application on 28-Jan-2019, any idea when will the CO be assigned.

I have already uploaded all the documents apart from PCC and medicals.


----------



## atifiqbal1985

Makes me wonder Bandish, what is the grant date that you have predicted for yourself? Would be exciting as that certain date approaches!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG

asif iqbal said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have lodged my visa application on 28-Jan-2019, any idea when will the CO be assigned.
> 
> I have already uploaded all the documents apart from PCC and medicals.


April 28 to May 28 maximum.


----------



## JG

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Makes me wonder Bandish, what is the grant date that you have predicted for yourself? Would be exciting as that certain date approaches!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


He is nearby that is why he is not predicting.


----------



## samirfarooque

By God's grace I got the CO contact.. but the request is for PCC in which I have got the a PCC request letter as well.. is PCC request letter and endorsement letter from au embassy one and the same? Or should I request for endorsement letter??


----------



## ptp

sahana rashmi said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


thanks a lot


----------



## ptp

JG said:


> He is nearby that is why he is not predicting.


its a 'SHE' Jg.....


----------



## ptp

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019



Congrats Buddy.... enjoy the feeling!!!


----------



## aviator505

Hey JG 
Please predict mine.
Anzsco-261313
Lodged on 21 nov 2018
Points 75

Thanks in advance


----------



## aviator505

JG said:


> atifiqbal1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder Bandish, what is the grant date that you have predicted for yourself? Would be exciting as that certain date approaches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is nearby that is why he is not predicting.
Click to expand...


Hey JG 
Please predict mine.
Anzsco-261313
Lodged on 21 nov 2018
Points 75

Thanks in advance


----------



## yogithegreat

NB said:


> There is nothing funny or shocking
> 
> The CO must be under pressure and has probably misread 18 months as 18 years
> 
> Just reply politely that as the baby is just 18months, and hence the evidence is not required
> 
> Cheers


is there any age limit after which functional english proof is required for kids?
And also any idea from where can i get info about polio vaccination requirement..


----------



## HuntForAus

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


Congratulations... Can you please tell how to mirror the account?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kansvignesh

Thank you all for the wishes. 

Congratulations to all who received their grant and best wishes to all those waiting, to get your grant soon.

Thanks.


----------



## DivAus

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## kansvignesh

viswa4486 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> CO contacted you for Spouse Functional English evidence? or direct grant?


Thankfully, it was a direct grant. I uploaded additional evidence based on reading other’s experience in this forum. Hope this helps, thanks.


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Hi Seniors, Can anyone tell me why DHA is only picking up of 261313 only! I am a 261311 and there hasn't been any grants lately. I am a Nov lodger.


----------



## Raj2030

kansvignesh said:


> Thankfully, it was a direct grant. I uploaded additional evidence based on reading other’s experience in this forum. Hope this helps, thanks.


May I ask you when did you upload the additional documents? Did you upload before the grant?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019




Many congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019




Congratulations DivAus


----------



## rhapsody

kansvignesh said:


> I did not claim spouse points. I submitted the following.
> 
> Me (main applicant):
> Passport copy
> Birth cert
> ACS
> IELTS
> Education: Degree
> Work experience (Exactly same as I submitted to ACS): stat decl of work exp with R&R, experience cert; I submitted pay slips for current company. I did not submit tax, bank statements and payslips for entire duration.
> Form 80
> PCC
> Passport photo
> 
> Spouse:
> Passport copy
> Birth cert
> marriage cert
> degree copy. I also attached my spouse consolidated marksheet that had medium of instruction as "English"
> Form 80
> PCC
> Passport photo
> 
> Kid:
> Passport copy
> birth cert
> passport photo


Congratulations 
I see you didn't submit any relationship evidence other than marriage certificate. Do you have same address in your passport and your spouse's passport ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

yogithegreat said:


> is there any age limit after which functional english proof is required for kids?
> And also any idea from where can i get info about polio vaccination requirement..


After they cross 18 years of age:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...killed/documents-for-dependents-under-18.aspx

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...led/documents-for-dependents-18-or-older.aspx

"You must provide a polio vaccination certificate if you are travelling from one of the countries listed under the Endemic or Outbreak categories on the Global Polio Eradication Initiative. "

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-requirements/health/threats-to-public-health

Where We Work – GPEI


----------



## Divkasi

Hello my kid passport was taken when he was 1 month old. Now he is 1 year. Do we need to provide statutory declaration. If so. Please let me know the process for offshore applicants . My kid was born in USA. 


Can someone help on this 

Thanks


ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)

EOI Invitation received on : 11th Oct 2018

189 Visa Lodged on : 29 oct 2018

Grant : waiting


----------



## Elu

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


Many many many congratulations 🎆 DivAus!


----------



## Elu

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## Ravish84

Hi congratulations on ur visa.. Can you pl help me answer a query.. I have also applied through an agent but you mentioned a mirror account? How do you create it? I want to look at my application status myself but if I create this mirror account, will my agent get to know about it and who will receive any communication from the department? 
I enquired feom the department on importing my application to my immiaccount, they said if i do it, my agent won't receive any communication for my case and my application will be removed from his immiaccount.. Currently he has put his own email id and has lodged my application through his account. 




DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravish84 said:


> Hi congratulations on ur visa.. Can you pl help me answer a query.. I have also applied through an agent but you mentioned a mirror account? How do you create it? I want to look at my application status myself but if I create this mirror account, will my agent get to know about it and who will receive any communication from the department?
> I enquired feom the department on importing my application to my immiaccount, they said if i do it, my agent won't receive any communication for my case and my application will be removed from his immiaccount.. Currently he has put his own email id and has lodged my application through his account.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online#content-index-14

Your authorised recipient should remain the same. Based on what others have shared, your agent will not get to know you have imported the application, unless you tell them. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DivAus

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the wishes.

All the best to who all are waiting for grant.


----------



## jaggsb

ptp said:


> Friends.... happy and excited to share that I got my Direct Grant for 4 of us today... (me, wife and two boys).... Details in signature... can't thank this forum and everyone enough.....
> 
> Wishing good luck to all waiting for their grant
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish you predicted Feb 01,.... I guess my CO was little more efficient.....
> 
> thanks for keeping everyone's spirit high and positive .... wish you good luck for your grant as well...


Congrats ptp. Best wishes..


----------



## jaggsb

DivAus said:


> I am very happy to inform that we family of 3 (myself, spouse and kid) received our grant today
> 
> 
> As I have applied through an agent, I was checking the status through mirror account. Morning when I checked it was "Received", now it had changed to "Finalized".
> When I called my agent he checked and sent the letter
> 
> 
> PCC : 15th Oct 2018
> Visa lodged on 1st Nov 2018
> Medicals uploaded on 6th Nov 2018
> Grant : 31st Jan 2019
> IED : 15th Oct 2019


Congrats DivAus. All the best for your Aus Migration.


----------



## jaggsb

kansvignesh said:


> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> Congratulations to all who received their grant and best wishes to all those waiting, to get your grant soon.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats Vignesh. All the best ..


----------



## DivAus

Ravish84 said:


> Hi congratulations on ur visa.. Can you pl help me answer a query.. I have also applied through an agent but you mentioned a mirror account? How do you create it? I want to look at my application status myself but if I create this mirror account, will my agent get to know about it and who will receive any communication from the department?
> I enquired feom the department on importing my application to my immiaccount, they said if i do it, my agent won't receive any communication for my case and my application will be removed from his immiaccount.. Currently he has put his own email id and has lodged my application through his account.


HI Ravish84,
I created my own Immiaccount and imported my application by entering details like application lodge number which will be on payment receipt , DOB and travel document number.

Agents will not get to know if we have created , but make sure not to update or change anything by yourself. If you want to update something then you can ask you agent to do.
All communication will go to your agent only.

All the best


----------



## pcalbus

Hey Guys,

Fortunately or Unfortunately i got a CO contact today for my wife PTE Scores which we had already sent from Pearson website. 
Now since we had already sent the scores we are not getting an option to resend the scores. I have replied to CO with the screenshot error and also email notification that we received when we send the scores.

Is that enough or do we need to do anything else?


----------



## bssanthosh47

pcalbus said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Fortunately or Unfortunately i got a CO contact today for my wife PTE Scores which we had already sent from Pearson website.
> Now since we had already sent the scores we are not getting an option to resend the scores. I have replied to CO with the screenshot error and also email notification that we received when we send the scores.
> 
> Is that enough or do we need to do anything else?


Yes , This should be enough ,

Just as an additional measure , try calling Pearson helpline and check if u can send the score again by raising a request to them via phone . If yes , ask them to send it again 

btw, what is your lodgement date and Anzsco code ?


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Hi Kaju,

Thanks for the <SNIPS> and thanks for deleting the post 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## pcalbus

My lodgement date is 19th Oct Anz code 263111


----------



## beeze50

pcalbus said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Fortunately or Unfortunately i got a CO contact today for my wife PTE Scores which we had already sent from Pearson website.
> Now since we had already sent the scores we are not getting an option to resend the scores. I have replied to CO with the screenshot error and also email notification that we received when we send the scores.
> 
> Is that enough or do we need to do anything else?


When you say you replied to your CO, it is the generic gms email address to which you replied with your registered email address correct ?


----------



## pcalbus

beeze50 said:


> When you say you replied to your CO, it is the generic gms email address to which you replied with your registered email address correct ?


That’s right. I contact Pearson, they have sent the scores again. 
Any idea what’s the turn around time after CO contact.


----------



## beeze50

pcalbus said:


> That’s right. I contact Pearson, they have sent the scores again.
> Any idea what’s the turn around time after CO contact.


2 to 3 months but on this forum I have seen a turn around time of 6 weeks as well.

P.S : I also got a CO contact for PTE score on 17th Jan and waiting. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gauraveca

*Got it*

Hi Guys

I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community. 

Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey. 

My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself. 

For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.

Here is my timeline
ACS - Aug 2017
PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
Got Invite - Oct 2018
Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
Granted - 1 Feb 2019


----------



## Shenali12

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> 
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS - Aug 2017
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> 
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> 
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> 
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> 
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019




Congrats  Your job code ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> 
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS - Aug 2017
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> 
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> 
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> 
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> 
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019




Many congratulations 


ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)

EOI Invitation received on : 11th Oct 2018

189 Visa Lodged on : 29 oct 2018

Grant : waiting


----------



## Jarnoma17

CO contacted me too for my wife's PTE score on 19th Nov 2018 and I am still waiting for grant. Even I had submitted both our scores in online as well as in the application. I don't know why they delay once CO contact us. Hope you will get soon!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> ACS - Aug 2017
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019


Oh boy those first two PTE attempts must have been so frustrating to get the results - all in the rear view mirror now though, congrats!  

Looks like 189 decision ready applications are hovering around the 3.5 month mark.

Open question to anyone else who peeks at Immitracker, would it be fair to state that it seems DHA is finalising CO contacts from early to mid-November 2018 for 190?


----------



## Bandish

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> ACS - Aug 2017
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019


Congratulations.... 🙂 A well deserved grant... All the best for your future....


----------



## vabhs192003

*IMMI Assessment Commence*

Hello,

So just now I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email indicating that my application's assessment is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. 

What does this mean? Does this imply that a CO was just assigned to my case and further processing could mean More Delay? :clock:


----------



## Divkasi

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> 
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS - Aug 2017
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> 
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> 
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> 
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> 
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019




Many congratulations 


ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)

EOI Invitation received on : 11th Oct 2018

189 Visa Lodged on : 29 oct 2018

Grant : waiting


----------



## JG

vabhs192003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> So just now I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email indicating that my application's assessment is progressing and has been allocated for further processing.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Does this imply that a CO was just assigned to my case and further processing could mean More Delay? :clock:


Don't worry it will take some time to get Grant. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vabhs192003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So just now I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email indicating that my application's assessment is progressing and has been allocated for further processing.
> 
> What does this mean? Does this imply that a CO was just assigned to my case and further processing could mean More Delay? :clock:


There are various views why some people get an Immi Assessment Commencement email and why not others, and what it means. 

People who do get it still do get their visas finalised without having a CO contact and/or reporting any employment verification via email / phone / physical visit - and some relatively quickly and some after quite a few months. 

Of course verification can be taking place without engaging directly with the applicant or their past employers, e.g. contacting government departments (police / tax office) or other institutions (e.g. banks / university). 

Some folks thinks it means their application has been flagged for further verification / security vetting / just the CO being professional when they begin assessing that application. 

tl;dr - lots of speculation about what it means, but nobody is really sure what it truly means and its impact on processing times.


----------



## vabhs192003

JG said:


> Don't worry it will take some time to get Grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Sometime???? :clock::clock:

Any idea how much time.....?

My wife is like: Of course it had to be "our" application going to Immi Commencement status...


----------



## JG

vabhs192003 said:


> Sometime???? :clock::clock:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how much time.....?
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is like: Of course it had to be "our" application going to Immi Commencement status...


Don't know to be exact but normally 2 to 3 months . But I habe seen before 2 months also after immi commence mail.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Do COs work on Saturday’s also??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Do COs work on Saturday’s also??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some grants are seen on Saturday also. But very few.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vabhs192003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So just now I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email indicating that my application's assessment is progressing and has been allocated for further processing.
> 
> What does this mean? Does this imply that a CO was just assigned to my case and further processing could mean More Delay? :clock:


Do not worry , You are lucky to hear on your case  

Your case is subject to additional Checks and assesment has begun .

Just check with the employers you are claiming points if they have received a verification email . They usually send it the same day they send the IACM .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Do COs work on Saturday’s also??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Visa processing officers do work on Saturday's too - presumably at a reduced headcount. GSM visas are regularly finalised on Saturday's. 

I came across an interesting document (believe it was from a FOI request) about WH&S issues around burnout among DHA staff including visa processing officers, and there was a statement from one regarding the hours they pull and limited OT benefits to working on Saturday's. If I come across it again I'll post. 

Offshore visa processing centers (i.e. delegates at High Commissions) may work on weekends too / appear to be working on weekends due to timezone differences.


----------



## vabhs192003

bssanthosh47 said:


> Do not worry , You are lucky to hear on your case
> 
> Your case is subject to additional Checks and assesment has begun .
> 
> Just check with the employers you are claiming points if they have received a verification email . They usually send it the same day they send the IACM .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


For my recent work ex, I have submitted an SD with the assistance of my senior colleague. So, in this case, will he get an email or will my employer get an email?

For other 2 previous employers, I have submitted official R&R. bank statements, salary slips, tax statements, etc. I will drop a note to them as well.

What do you think?

Thanks,
Vaibhav.


----------



## csdhan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Visa processing officers do work on Saturday's too - presumably at a reduced headcount. GSM visas are regularly finalised on Saturday's.
> 
> I came across an interesting document (believe it was from a FOI request) about WH&S issues around burnout among DHA staff including visa processing officers, and there was a statement from one regarding the hours they pull and limited OT benefits to working on Saturday's. If I come across it again I'll post.
> 
> Offshore visa processing centers (i.e. delegates at High Commissions) may work on weekends too / appear to be working on weekends due to timezone differences.


With the amount of research you have put into this PI, at this rate I suspect you will be better than most of the MARA agents and immigration lawyers by the time you get a grant. :spy::ranger:

Good luck with that grant.


----------



## nitin2611

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> 
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> 
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> ACS - Aug 2017
> 
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> 
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> 
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> 
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> 
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019




Many congratulations gauraveca


----------



## hena15

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. 

Congratulations to all who recieved their grants and wishing luck to all others. 

I have lodged an application on 22nd December 2018. Hoping to get a grant around March. Below is my timeline:

ANZSCO: 261111
189 EOI: 28th August 2018 (75 points)
ITA: 11th November 2018
Visa Lodged: 22nd December 2018 (With PCC & Medical)


----------



## Saif

JG said:


> He is nearby that is why he is not predicting.


Bandish bro  it's not only about your predictions that make the members curious but who you are as well. Despite not predicting grants you are in the limelight...btw Bandish bro sounds really cool to my ears yo!


----------



## Ravish84

Have a question to all the folks who have got the grant.. Do you receive an email stating the EOI has been deleted.. This is useful information particularly for folks like me who have lodged their application thru an agent but EOI was done on their own.. Atleast with this EOI deletion notification email, i would get to know that a result has been made on my application rather than chasing the agent again and again..


----------



## bssanthosh47

vabhs192003 said:


> For my recent work ex, I have submitted an SD with the assistance of my senior colleague. So, in this case, will he get an email or will my employer get an email?
> 
> For other 2 previous employers, I have submitted official R&R. bank statements, salary slips, tax statements, etc. I will drop a note to them as well.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vaibhav.


Mail will be floated to the person who has signed your R&R or the contact details mentioned in it .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

yogithegreat said:


> is there any age limit after which functional english proof is required for kids?
> And also any idea from where can i get info about polio vaccination requirement..


1. Your adult dependents (Over the age of 18) including your partner and children over 18 need to prove that they have functional English.
2. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-requirements/health/threats-to-public-health


----------



## Saif

pcalbus said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Fortunately or Unfortunately i got a CO contact today for my wife PTE Scores which we had already sent from Pearson website.
> Now since we had already sent the scores we are not getting an option to resend the scores. I have replied to CO with the screenshot error and also email notification that we received when we send the scores.
> 
> Is that enough or do we need to do anything else?


You did the right thing, dont forget to attach your pte score report pdf once again as well.


----------



## gauraveca

Sorry I forgot to mention in excitement. Its 261313. All the best.



Shenali12 said:


> Congrats  Your job code ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> ACS - Aug 2017
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019


Hey Gaurav, that's the way to go man! Very happy for you, good luck ahead.


----------



## Rajesh arora

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> ACS - Aug 2017
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019


Congratulations


----------



## yogithegreat

PrettyIsotonic said:


> After they cross 18 years of age:
> 
> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...killed/documents-for-dependents-under-18.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...led/documents-for-dependents-18-or-older.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> "You must provide a polio vaccination certificate if you are travelling from one of the countries listed under the Endemic or Outbreak categories on the Global Polio Eradication Initiative. "
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-requirements/health/threats-to-public-health
> 
> 
> 
> Where We Work – GPEI


Thanks,

I travelled to kenya in 2016 and 2017. Will it make me liable to furnish this certificate. I already had 2 CO contact, cant afford the third one.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca

Thanks. Yes, it was absolutely frustrating missing the score by just 1 and 2 marks. 

Decision ready applications are taking around 90-100 days (for 261313). 

Yes CO contacts from Nov are being picked up. I saw some cases recently.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh boy those first two PTE attempts must have been so frustrating to get the results - all in the rear view mirror now though, congrats!
> 
> Looks like 189 decision ready applications are hovering around the 3.5 month mark.
> 
> Open question to anyone else who peeks at Immitracker, would it be fair to state that it seems DHA is finalising CO contacts from early to mid-November 2018 for 190?


----------



## Saif

csdhan said:


> With the amount of research you have put into this PI, at this rate I suspect you will be better than most of the MARA agents and immigration lawyers by the time you get a grant. :spy::ranger:
> 
> Good luck with that grant.


We are all searching for alternate careers just in case a job is hard to come by


----------



## gauraveca

*List of Documents*

Hi Guys 

Here is the list of documents. 4 companies. 

a. Reference Letters from 3 companies plus SD from 1 where I was not able to get Reference letters. 
b. Quarterly payslips for the whole tenure plus last 6 months slips, PF statments, banks statements highlighting salary credits, promotion letters, compensation review letters, form 26 AS, form 16, my US tax returns, form 26 etc.
c. Colored scanned and certified copies of passports, visa stamps.
d. Passport size photographs for both of us.
e. Marriage Certificate, statutory declarations for each other, other proof of relationships like marriage photos, travel tickets and itineraries, boarding passes, insurance documents, pictures from our trips, snapshots of our social media pages where we both are tagged, phone bills etc.
f. All documents which were provided for ACS. I also provided documents related to the period which I didn't claimed to avoid a CO contact.
g. Functional certificate of English for spouse. Her graduation documents.
h. Birth certificate. I didn't had name on my birth certificate. I got a statutory declaration for that from both my parents. My wife didnt had birth certificate so I got SDs from her parents as well. Provided other documents for birth as well like passport, 10cert etc.
i. PCC for both of us. 
j. US PCC for myself.
k. Passport with spouse names endorsed. We got our passports updated for this.
l. ID documents like aadhar, PAN etc for both of us.
m. Form 80, Form 1221 and a resume for myself.
n. PTE Score card and a snapshot of email which says that the score card will be sent to DHA to make sure I don't get a CO contact.
o. ACS assessment letter.
p. Degree certificate and transcripts.
q. Medicals were completed before lodgement. 

All the documents were certfied except form 26 and form 16. I didn't wanted a CO contact. At one point of time (after lodgement) I was thinking that I went a lil overboard with my documents but I wanted to make my case stronger. So whatever documents I was able to gather I uploaded.


----------



## Saif

Ravish84 said:


> Have a question to all the folks who have got the grant.. Do you receive an email stating the EOI has been deleted.. This is useful information particularly for folks like me who have lodged their application thru an agent but EOI was done on their own.. Atleast with this EOI deletion notification email, i would get to know that a result has been made on my application rather than chasing the agent again and again..


Yes, just 2 minutes later with subject Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed


----------



## Vab18

vabhs192003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So just now I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email indicating that my application's assessment is progressing and has been allocated for further processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Does this imply that a CO was just assigned to my case and further processing could mean More Delay?


Hi, we got the Immi Assessment Commence email back in November and the seniors on this group who had also had it explained to me!
Basically they send random applications for further security checks, it is completely random!
If you google it you will read it adds a long delay on to getting your grant and that is not always true. Some people have had their grant days after this email.
What I can tell you is the last group of 5 guys on here that received before me got their grants all on the same day, 90 days after receiving IACM. I am now on day 73 since IACM so hoping desperately it comes in the next few weeks! If ours follows the same pattern as the last lot you will know it will take 90 days.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

csdhan said:


> With the amount of research you have put into this PI, at this rate I suspect you will be better than most of the MARA agents and immigration lawyers by the time you get a grant. :spy::ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that grant.


Thanks for the kind words and best wishes buddy  

I never thought administrative law would be something that'd pique my interest but whaddya know.. I'm awaiting my grant for domestic student status and intend to enroll in a part-time JD program, so who knows I might have MARN number in a few years haha


----------



## jaggsb

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> ACS - Aug 2017
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019


Congrats Gaurav. Wishing you all the best in your move towards Aus.


----------



## Bandish

atifiqbal1985 said:


> Makes me wonder Bandish, what is the grant date that you have predicted for yourself? Would be exciting as that certain date approaches!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Ha ha ... Tomorrow...

JG has already asked this question twice... 

My old reply below: 



JG said:


> What is your grant prediction on your own case bytheway?





Bandish said:


> Ha ha ... At least I had predicted this question to be asked by someone
> Thanks for the question...
> 
> There are chances of a selfless prediction for someone else coming true.. but a prediction for ourselves will not be selfless...  so no predictions as such.. Due to other constraints we are in no hurry to move (As is visible from my signature that I did not submit my EOI on 8-May-2018, when I got my PTE score, did it after 2 months). So the 7-8 months timeline is ok.
> 
> Otherwise, as per the trend it looks like that mine will come on 2-Feb-2019 at the earliest.


----------



## Shenali12

Hello everyone, 

Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today. 
Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant. 
Below is the timeline. 

ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
Total Points :- 80
EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
ITA :- 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
Granted :- 01/02/2019 
IED :- 10/10/2019

Job Code :- 263111 

And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month. 

I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey. 

Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhs192003

Vab18 said:


> Hi, we got the Immi Assessment Commence email back in November and the seniors on this group who had also had it explained to me!
> Basically they send random applications for further security checks, it is completely random!
> If you google it you will read it adds a long delay on to getting your grant and that is not always true. Some people have had their grant days after this email.
> What I can tell you is the last group of 5 guys on here that received before me got their grants all on the same day, 90 days after receiving IACM. I am now on day 73 since IACM so hoping desperately it comes in the next few weeks! If ours follows the same pattern as the last lot you will know it will take 90 days.


Hey Vab18,

Good to have someone who is also at this stage. Although I am not thrilled about it.   

On the time scale, I really think that it could maybe not take so long to process the application (kind of wishful thinking too ). :tsk: 

They have really upped the effort in reducing the VISA processing timescale. I am kinda hoping that they won't push this to the backend of the waiting queue to push their processing time per visa. :tsk:


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> Ha ha ... Tomorrow...
> 
> JG has already asked this question twice...
> 
> My old reply below:


Hi Bandish, Hope your prediction becomes true. All the Best for getting a DG.


----------



## vamsi01986

Congratulations gaurav  all the best down under!!


gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> ACS - Aug 2017
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Bandish bro  it's not only about your predictions that make the members curious but who you are as well. Despite not predicting grants you are in the limelight...btw Bandish bro sounds really cool to my ears yo!


Ha ha ha ha... :lol: 
I need to spread this light to Australia as well...


----------



## aviator505

Hi All,
Please advise.
I have uploaded a few of my payslips which were already pdf's directly without certifying it from JP,My assumption was since they are colored pdfs JP anyway wont certify them considering them as originals.Do i need to reupload them in my application?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Saif

Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O o o  , very good news Shenali, congratulations.


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Hi Bandish, Hope your prediction becomes true. All the Best for getting a DG.


Thanks so much jaggsb 
Best wishes to you too..


----------



## Bandish

Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations Shenali 
Best wishes !!


----------



## Saif

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Please advise.
> I have uploaded a few of my payslips which were already pdf's directly without certifying it from JP,My assumption was since they are colored pdfs JP anyway wont certify them considering them as originals.Do i need to reupload them in my application?
> Thanks in advance


I dont think so, it is alright.
And on that point I want to suggest that please compile all or most of the payslips in chronological order and make one pdf within the size limit of course and dont upload them individually, this will save your doc upload limit of 60 and make the COs job much easier, would be a nightmare to collate a 100 payslips and make sense out of them as a CO. You make their work easy they make your lives


----------



## gauraveca

Thank you Bandish. 



Bandish said:


> Congratulations.... 🙂 A well deserved grant... All the best for your future....


----------



## gauraveca

Thanks mate. 



vamsi01986 said:


> Congratulations gaurav  all the best down under!!


----------



## Shenali12

saifsd said:


> O o o  , very good news Shenali, congratulations.




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

Bandish said:


> Many congratulations Shenali
> 
> Best wishes !!




Thank you Bandish  You predicted 11th feb and I got on 1st. Almost there But thanks a lot !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca

Wow. Congratulations. 



Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi

Seems like still October lodged applications are getting cleared and very few for November.


----------



## jaggsb

Shenali12 said:


> Thank you Bandish  You predicted 11th feb and I got on 1st. Almost there But thanks a lot !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Shenali. Best wishes.


----------



## Vab18

vabhs192003 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we got the Immi Assessment Commence email back in November and the seniors on this group who had also had it explained to me!
> Basically they send random applications for further security checks, it is completely random!
> If you google it you will read it adds a long delay on to getting your grant and that is not always true. Some people have had their grant days after this email.
> What I can tell you is the last group of 5 guys on here that received before me got their grants all on the same day, 90 days after receiving IACM. I am now on day 73 since IACM so hoping desperately it comes in the next few weeks! If ours follows the same pattern as the last lot you will know it will take 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vab18,
> 
> Good to have someone who is also at this stage. Although I am not thrilled about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the time scale, I really think that it could maybe not take so long to process the application (kind of wishful thinking too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have really upped the effort in reducing the VISA processing timescale. I am kinda hoping that they won't push this to the backend of the waiting queue to push their processing time per visa.
Click to expand...

I totally understand your frustration! We thought we were getting a DG back in November and just our luck got that email! There are a few others on here who have also had it, keep positive you never know how long it could be! Good news is at least you know someone has looked at your file, no further information has been asked of you and it is progressing! All the best!


----------



## Rajesh arora

Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

Shenali12 said:


> Thank you Bandish  You predicted 11th feb and I got on 1st. Almost there But thanks a lot !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha just typed an extra 1 .. :yo:


----------



## Vab18

Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Divkasi

Hi ,

Got co contact today for “evidence of overseas study- transcripts or completion letter”.

What should we submit for this .please suggest


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Divkasi said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Got co contact today for “evidence of overseas study- transcripts or completion letter”.
> 
> What should we submit for this .please suggest


Exactly what it asks for  

Your overseas study (perhaps the same study that was submitted to your skills assessing authority) transcripts or completion letter (usually the registrars office will be able to generate this with the info you need).


----------



## Divkasi

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Exactly what it asks for
> 
> Your overseas study (perhaps the same study that was submitted to your skills assessing authority) transcripts or completion letter (usually the registrars office will be able to generate this with the info you need).




Evidence of overseas study
Provide evidence of completion of relevant degree(s), diploma(s) and/or trade certificate(s). This may include course completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained.
Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable).


This is mentioned in request for details. Please suggest


----------



## Shenali12

gauraveca said:


> Wow. Congratulations.




Thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations




Thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

Bandish said:


> Ha ha just typed an extra 1 .. :yo:




Hahaha yes maybe !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

Vab18 said:


> Congratulations 🎉




Thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Divkasi said:


> Evidence of overseas study
> Provide evidence of completion of relevant degree(s), diploma(s) and/or trade certificate(s). This may include course completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained.
> Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable).
> 
> 
> This is mentioned in request for details. Please suggest


What do you find ambiguous / need assistance with about the request my friend? 

If you have any such overseas study, provide the requested evidence


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello friends, this is my first post in the forum.Can anybody help me in predicting my grant date or CO contact date(although I have taken utmost care to upload all the required documents).It seems to me that ANZSCO code plays an important role in grant.Am I right?
ANZSCO Code :- 234112 (Agricultural Scientist)
VETASSESS positive:- 26/04/2018 
PTE 29/07/2018(L-90,R-90,S-90,W-90)
EOI Lodged :- 31/07/2018
Invite :- 11/10/2018
Visa Lodged :- 10/11/2018 
Grant :- Awaited.


----------



## Elu

gauraveca said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant today 9:15 AM IST. I can't thank enough all the wonderful people who make up this community.
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all of you who have guided, supported me and others throughout this journey.
> 
> My journey has been long and I started getting frustrated and anxious recently. I was infact, having double thoughts of this decision itself.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, be patient and hang in there. You will all get it soon.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> ACS - Aug 2017
> PTE 1st attempt - Sep 2017 (Missed 79 by 2 mark in listening and writing)
> PTE 2nd attempt - May 2018 (Missed 79 by 1 mark in speaking)
> PTE 3rd attempt - Sep 2018 (90)
> Got Invite - Oct 2018
> Lodged - 17 Oct 2018
> Granted - 1 Feb 2019


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## Bandish

Shenali12 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha just typed an extra 1 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yes maybe !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Haha.. So sweet of you 🙂


----------



## Elu

Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many many congratulations 🎆 Shenali12!


----------



## hena15

Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Shenali


----------



## hena15

@saifsd Since we both have the same ANZSCO code 261111, Can you make a random prediction on when can I expect a grant?

Below is my timeline:
ANZSCO code 261111
EOI 189: 28th August 2018
ITA: 11th November 2018
Visa Lodged: 22nd December 2018 (With PCC & Medical)


----------



## Shenali12

Elu said:


> Many many congratulations 🎆 Shenali12!




Thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shenali12

hena15 said:


> Congratulations Shenali




Thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaniz

By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey. 
*Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.

I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.


General accountant
EOI Received 11-10-18
Medical - 16-10-18
189 visa lodged 19-10-18
Visa Grant 1-2-19
Last entry date 10-9-19

Direct grant
:amen::second::lane::cheer2:

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520


----------



## hena15

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> :amen::second::lane::cheer2:


Congratualations!!!!


----------



## Saif

hena15 said:


> @saifsd Since we both have the same ANZSCO code 261111, Can you make a random prediction on when can I expect a grant?
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> ANZSCO code 261111
> EOI 189: 28th August 2018
> ITA: 11th November 2018
> Visa Lodged: 22nd December 2018 (With PCC & Medical)


Oh no no dont go with the predictions thing, no one can predict anything here. It was just a fun saga going around here for quite some time...
I got it within 3 months with a decision ready application but there are far too many variables. 
If you have uploaded all the supporting documents properly you should get it in or around 3 months too.
If you need me in anything tangible I am here to help 
All the best.

saif


----------



## Saif

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> :amen::second::lane::cheer2:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520


Thanks. Congratulations. Good Luck.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

261313 - Latest DG Reported yesterday for 12-Nov-2018 Lodgement!

@Bandish, any updates about your status?


----------



## hena15

saifsd said:


> Oh no no dont go with the predictions thing, no one can predict anything here. It was just a fun saga going around here for quite some time...
> I got it within 3 months with a decision ready application but there are far too many variables.
> If you have uploaded all the supporting documents properly you should get it in or around 3 months too.
> If you need me in anything tangible I am here to help
> All the best.
> 
> saif



Hope to get it in or around 3 months!!


----------



## Rajesh arora

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520


Congratulations


----------



## svj

*Is Form 1221 mandatory?*

Hi everyone, 

Wanted info regarding Form 1221. We lodged our Visa application on 24th December 2018 with all relevant documents for a decision-ready application. We did it with the help of an agent. According to him, Form 1221 is an optional document, so we did not upload it with the other documents. But now I see a lot of comments from the experts in this forum suggesting to upload Form 1221 as well. What we really wanted to know is :

1. whether it is mentioned in the official website to upload Form 1221 as a mandatory document.
2. Should we go ahead and upload it in any case? Will there be an impact?

Also, is Aadhar mandatory for a 2.5 year old kid?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

svj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wanted info regarding Form 1221. We lodged our Visa application on 24th December 2018 with all relevant documents for a decision-ready application. We did it with the help of an agent. According to him, Form 1221 is an optional document, so we did not upload it with the other documents. But now I see a lot of comments from the experts in this forum suggesting to upload Form 1221 as well. What we really wanted to know is :
> 
> 1. whether it is mentioned in the official website to upload Form 1221 as a mandatory document.
> 2. Should we go ahead and upload it in any case? Will there be an impact?
> 
> Also, is Aadhar mandatory for a 2.5 year old kid?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1221 is discretionary

But members upload it voluntarily as the data is very similar to form 80
Better upload it and be done with it is the theory of most members

Aadhar is not compulsory for anyone for that matter leave alone a child
It’s just a strong evidence, so again most members upload it wherever available 

Cheers


----------



## Shenali12

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> :amen::second::lane::cheer2:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

Hi everyone,

Does the status on immiaccount changes if you are contacted by CO? I was wondering as I have applied through the agent.


----------



## Ptera

Hi, Yes, it changed by me into "Initial Assessment".

official source https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.

Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.

Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.

Submitted means you have submitted an application.

Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.

Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.

Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.

Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.


----------



## Bandish

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520


Congratulations.... So happy... Wish you good luck... 🙂...
Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Rupi2cool

Ptera said:


> Hi, Yes, it changed by me into "Initial Assessment".
> 
> official source https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online
> 
> 
> The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.
> 
> Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
> 
> Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
> 
> Submitted means you have submitted an application.
> 
> Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
> 
> Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.
> 
> Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
> 
> Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ali1993

Hi Everyone

I have a query and would appreciate some guidance to it. I applied for 189 (onshore) two weeks ago with all the necessary documents.
But I have some doubt over the Polio Certificate. Do I need to upload it as well? I did provide one when I applied for a student visa. Moved to Australia in February 2017, and till now have only visited home twice for a total of 2 months.
So, do I still need the Polio Certificate? and if yes can I upload the previous one I provided for the student visa?

Thanks in advance!
Cheers,


----------



## sameer_vbd

Hello Everyone,

I have a query regarding Medical examination of my kid. 

He is 2 year old (28 months), he babbles but unable to speak clearly. He does not respond when we ask his name. He is able to read, walk, run, count, dance, identifies colours, alphabets, numbers, able to count. He is not yet potty trained.

As I honestly given above information to the panel physician, she declared mild autism on the report and recommended to get milestones records checked from pediatrician. 

Has anybody any information about this situation? 

My kids eMedical is showing pending for *124 Paediatrician's report and school report (if applicable)* 

and immiaccount says : *additional information*

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Elu

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520


Congratulations 🎆 kaniz! All the very best.


----------



## Abysmal

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520


Congratulations 🎊 please share your points


----------



## RockyRaj

sameer_vbd said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding Medical examination of my kid.
> 
> He is 2 year old (28 months), he babbles but unable to speak clearly. He does not respond when we ask his name. He is able to read, walk, run, count, dance, identifies colours, alphabets, numbers, able to count. He is not yet potty trained.
> 
> As I honestly given above information to the panel physician, she declared mild autism on the report and recommended to get milestones records checked from pediatrician.
> 
> Has anybody any information about this situation?
> 
> My kids eMedical is showing pending for *124 Paediatrician's report and school report (if applicable)*
> 
> and immiaccount says : *additional information*
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Dear Sameer,

I do not wish to frighten; however, a health condition which would incur significant health cost to the government will be a no-go, under one fail all fails in a PR visa category like 189 or 190. Child at this age is difficult to conclude. Some are hyperactive as well not listening at this age. You should be able to differentiate between developmental delay and autism. As long as the condition is prior one you should not worry about for a PR. Again these my views from the information gained across various platforms. You need to consult a Mara agent who is specialized in handling health condition related for Australia immigration since for your child the medical department would be looking for additional information as you had indicated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimit.s

Query for VISA fee submission - 189
=======================

Friends, i have to submit the VISA fee for myself, my wife and of my kid (2+1), which is calculated as 3,755.00 + 1,875.00 + 940.00 = AUD 6,570.00

I'm planning to arrange the forex card, hence would like to know if any additional taxes are deducted while paying the above amount ?
I will put around the same in the forex card.

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## KETANKATE94

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> :amen::second::lane::cheer2:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520


Congrats kaniz... Can u please share ur points?

Also, i have updated eoi with 80 points 189 and 85 for 190 for management accountant code. Any input on Invitation.




Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## nkcpr

nimit.s said:


> Query for VISA fee submission - 189
> =======================
> 
> Friends, i have to submit the VISA fee for myself, my wife and of my kid (2+1), which is calculated as 3,755.00 + 1,875.00 + 940.00 = AUD 6,570.00
> 
> I'm planning to arrange the forex card, hence would like to know if any additional taxes are deducted while paying the above amount ?
> I will put around the same in the forex card.
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


I have paid AUD 6656.72 using my forex card back in November. The surcharges slightly vary based on the card type / payment mode (master/visa/PayPal). For application fee, I have loaded my forex card with AUD 6700 to be on the safe side. Refer the following for more info on surcharges for different modes of payment:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Hi guyz,
Can you let me know if there would be any problem if I resign my job after filing for Visa. Thanks


----------



## navi.iitd

*Medical Test*

Query guys: What they exactly do in Medical Test?

And I am not able to do Medical due to work and appointment dates with doctor are not matching. Looking to settle down in soon. Will it delay my grant dates? I submitted on 25th January. 

Rgds,
Naveen


----------



## sammylee

Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.

Timelines:

EOI Received 11th August
Visa Lodged 18th August
CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals) 
Replied CO 14th November
Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM

Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


----------



## balaaspire17

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.




Congrats!

Would you mind sharing what the CO contact was for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

balaaspire17 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what the CO contact was for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry got it. All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


Hi Sammy,

Thank you for the update. My timelines are exactly same as yours. This gives a little hope for me.
All the best with your future endeavours.


----------



## Psawhney93

Hi All, I have a question.. My EOI expires next month and my agent said as soon it expires file a new one, but the thing is my current date of effect is 4th December 2018, and now even If I lodge a new EOi will my date of effect remain same that is 4th December or it will change to now, I have heard date of effect only changes when there is change in points. I am on 80 points for accountancy.


----------



## jacky101010

Hi all,

I need a bit of your help.

I am planning to visit my brother on the 18th March.
I was contacted by CO 14 Jan and replied to her 16 Jan.

Referring to immitracker, majority of cases will be granted within 2 months after replying to CO.
is that the normal timeline?
Do you think I should apply for tourist visa?
Will it be a problem?
Coz I hear if you are applying 189 or even student visa offshore, your tourist visa will less likely be approved.
I even read somewhere here someone got his student visa and tourist visa mixed up cos he applied for both.


----------



## sumitgupta225

hi guys,

I received CO contact for reference letter from current org and "Australia academic transcript"

query - for the reference letter they asked for:-

1. Is it a problem if HR mentions in the letter that it is for part time MBA? I didn't want to disclose actual reason is immigration so used this alibi. I thought CO would only be concerned with the letter and not the purpose it was issued for. 

2. CO also wants letter to have 'direct' contact number of the person who signs it. HR says they cannot provide direct number. Of course, board room numbers are there since it is official letterhead. Any cause for worry? Do they require direct number because they may call the person to confirm?

query on transcript - The CO asked for "Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider."

As people here suggested, i need to provide an SD. Can someone guide me with the major points of the contents? 

Like i said, I never had any education in Australia nor claimed any points for it. My total points claimed were 75 - Age 25, English - 20, Work ex - 15, Degree - 15.

The email to CO hasn't elicited any response.


----------



## Bandish

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


Congratulations... Best wishes... 🙂


----------



## Bandish

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi guyz,
> Can you let me know if there would be any problem if I resign my job after filing for Visa. Thanks


No there won't be any problem. You can just update your status in immiaccount, using change of circumstances option there.


----------



## nitin2611

Shenali12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy to share with you that me and my husband have recieved our grant today.
> Got the mail around 9:45AM IST. My husband is primary applicant.
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS we both submitted on 24/07/2018
> ACS received for husband:- 13/09/2018
> ACS received for me :- 11/09/2018
> PTE three attempts, last attempt on my birthday (12/09/2018) got desired scores.
> Total Points :- 80
> EOI submitted :- 18/09/2018
> ITA :- 11/10/2018
> Visa Lodged :- 19/10/2018
> Granted :- 01/02/2019
> IED :- 10/10/2019
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> 
> And the irony is January was full of birthdays and anniversaries in our family , we expected we might get lucky on any of those days but we got it on 1st day of next month.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here who helped in different ways during this journey.
> 
> Wishing for early grants to everyone else !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Many congratulations Shenali


----------



## Bandish

navi.iitd said:


> Query guys: What they exactly do in Medical Test?
> 
> And I am not able to do Medical due to work and appointment dates with doctor are not matching. Looking to settle down in soon. Will it delay my grant dates? I submitted on 25th January.
> 
> Rgds,
> Naveen


Only three tests are done:
1. General health checkup, TB test
2. HIV
3. X-RAY 

Your case is not picked up at least a month after lodging, that's what looks like as per current trends.... So you have sometime to finish your medicals. If you delay it say by 2 months, u might get a couple contact for medicals... 
All the best...


----------



## nitin2611

kaniz said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah i have received the golden email today. Cant express my feelings in words. Thank you very much to all the advisors here who helped me several times to solve my problems. This group and the people were very helpful for this journey.
> *Bandish, Saifsd* you guys are awesome. This forum was my best friend through this visa application journey.
> 
> I hope all of you get your direct grant soon and please keep me in your prayer.
> 
> 
> General accountant
> EOI Received 11-10-18
> Medical - 16-10-18
> 189 visa lodged 19-10-18
> Visa Grant 1-2-19
> Last entry date 10-9-19
> 
> Direct grant
> :amen::second::lane::cheer2:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62520



Many congratulations Kaniz


----------



## Bandish

Psawhney93 said:


> Hi All, I have a question.. My EOI expires next month and my agent said as soon it expires file a new one, but the thing is my current date of effect is 4th December 2018, and now even If I lodge a new EOi will my date of effect remain same that is 4th December or it will change to now, I have heard date of effect only changes when there is change in points. I am on 80 points for accountancy.


If it's a new EOI, then the DOE should be as per the new EOI. there won't be any reference to the old one.


----------



## nitin2611

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.




Many congratulations sammylee


----------



## k2rulz

nimit.s said:


> Query for VISA fee submission - 189
> 
> =======================
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, i have to submit the VISA fee for myself, my wife and of my kid (2+1), which is calculated as 3,755.00 + 1,875.00 + 940.00 = AUD 6,570.00
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to arrange the forex card, hence would like to know if any additional taxes are deducted while paying the above amount ?
> 
> I will put around the same in the forex card.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


Add on another 100 AUD as processing fees. I uploaded mine with 6700 AUD, same case as yours. Also, if you are using Forex, it means you are paying in the foreign currency as opposed to INR on which conversional charges are applicable.

To sum up, you will be charged approx 6670 AUD all inclusive.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

nimit.s said:


> Query for VISA fee submission - 189
> =======================
> 
> Friends, i have to submit the VISA fee for myself, my wife and of my kid (2+1), which is calculated as 3,755.00 + 1,875.00 + 940.00 = AUD 6,570.00
> 
> I'm planning to arrange the forex card, hence would like to know if any additional taxes are deducted while paying the above amount ?
> I will put around the same in the forex card.
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


Go to the payment page, see the exact amount, cancel the screen out, load your forex card with the mentioned amount, come again and repeat to pay this time. I did the exact same thing with 0.0 left in the forex card. Hope this helps.


----------



## Saif

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


So Sammy Lee, finally there. Congratulations bro.


----------



## Saif

Psawhney93 said:


> Hi All, I have a question.. My EOI expires next month and my agent said as soon it expires file a new one, but the thing is my current date of effect is 4th December 2018, and now even If I lodge a new EOi will my date of effect remain same that is 4th December or it will change to now, I have heard date of effect only changes when there is change in points. I am on 80 points for accountancy.


That's with the same EOI afaik, the new EOI will have its own DOE when you file BUT with 80 points you shouldn't be too worried.


----------



## sameer_vbd

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Sameer,
> 
> I do not wish to frighten; however, a health condition which would incur significant health cost to the government will be a no-go, under one fail all fails in a PR visa category like 189 or 190. Child at this age is difficult to conclude. Some are hyperactive as well not listening at this age. You should be able to differentiate between developmental delay and autism. As long as the condition is prior one you should not worry about for a PR. Again these my views from the information gained across various platforms. You need to consult a Mara agent who is specialized in handling health condition related for Australia immigration since for your child the medical department would be looking for additional information as you had indicated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks RockyRaj for the input. I have asked to submit detailed milestone from paediatrician. I am wondering where could we get it and what format do we need to submit in. Panel physician simply replied as per visa rules when I asked them.


----------



## hena15

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RockyRaj

sameer_vbd said:


> Thanks RockyRaj for the input. I have asked to submit detailed milestone from paediatrician. I am wondering where could we get it and what format do we need to submit in. Panel physician simply replied as per visa rules when I asked them.




Check with George Lombard Consultancy.
It would come as a cost for their support.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntForAus

nimit.s said:


> Query for VISA fee submission - 189
> 
> =======================
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, i have to submit the VISA fee for myself, my wife and of my kid (2+1), which is calculated as 3,755.00 + 1,875.00 + 940.00 = AUD 6,570.00
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to arrange the forex card, hence would like to know if any additional taxes are deducted while paying the above amount ?
> 
> I will put around the same in the forex card.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


I have paid 6656.72 from ICICI bank forex card for me , my wife and one kid. I suggest to load card with 6800 Aus dollar to be in the safer sid.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## azuprejo

sameer_vbd said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding Medical examination of my kid.
> 
> He is 2 year old (28 months), he babbles but unable to speak clearly. He does not respond when we ask his name. He is able to read, walk, run, count, dance, identifies colours, alphabets, numbers, able to count. He is not yet potty trained.
> 
> As I honestly given above information to the panel physician, she declared mild autism on the report and recommended to get milestones records checked from pediatrician.
> 
> Has anybody any information about this situation?
> 
> My kids eMedical is showing pending for *124 Paediatrician's report and school report (if applicable)*
> 
> and immiaccount says : *additional information*
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I was in similar situation not exactly same.
My kid was not started walking when we had done medicals for him he was around 1.3 years and panel physician was doubting on his developmental index and she was saying the kid is slightly on the lower edge while measuring developmental index she felt that kid is underweight as well. She advised me to get a letter from pediatrician stating everything is ok and he has reached all milestones and does not require any medication etc. and i emailed this letter to panel physician the next day and after a week or so health clearance provided was showing up.

I think you can get a letter from pediatrician and submit it to panel physician and ask them to get it cleared.


----------



## azuprejo

nimit.s said:


> Query for VISA fee submission - 189
> =======================
> 
> Friends, i have to submit the VISA fee for myself, my wife and of my kid (2+1), which is calculated as 3,755.00 + 1,875.00 + 940.00 = AUD 6,570.00
> 
> I'm planning to arrange the forex card, hence would like to know if any additional taxes are deducted while paying the above amount ?
> I will put around the same in the forex card.
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


I paid 6,570.00 +86.72 (Credit Card/PayPal Surcharge )= 6,656.72

But I added 100 AUD extra in my card to be on safer side. 
After the transaction you can get the card canceled and get back this 100 AUD in your account ( you will only get the conversion rate of the date you are canceling this card) There will be 5 AUD deducted automatically from your card if unused for 180 days.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

So now, for all those lucky ones with a Grant here, where and when do you guys plan to move? Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Brisbane, Perth... ??

Do share your thoughts so that common location people can co ordinate and help each other.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca

I plan to move around Apr/May to Sydney. 



Sanjiv1985 said:


> So now, for all those lucky ones with a Grant here, where and when do you guys plan to move? Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Brisbane, Perth... ??
> 
> Do share your thoughts so that common location people can co ordinate and help each other.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goki

With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness 

Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


----------



## sameer_vbd

RockyRaj said:


> Check with George Lombard Consultancy.
> It would come as a cost for their support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks RockyRaj!


----------



## Vab18

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


Amazing news Goki from memory you had quite a wait? Huge congratulations and all the best down under 🇦🇺🎉


----------



## Rajesh arora

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


Congratulations


----------



## Goki

Vab18 said:


> Amazing news Goki from memory you had quite a wait? Huge congratulations and all the best down under 🇦🇺🎉


Thanks Vab , 299 days to be precise 

your Grant is on the way .


----------



## Sanjiv1985

gauraveca said:


> I plan to move around Apr/May to Sydney.


I am looking at Melbourne, July/Aug, provided I get my grant in March. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd

azuprejo said:


> I was in similar situation not exactly same.
> My kid was not started walking when we had done medicals for him he was around 1.3 years and panel physician was doubting on his developmental index and she was saying the kid is slightly on the lower edge while measuring developmental index she felt that kid is underweight as well. She advised me to get a letter from pediatrician stating everything is ok and he has reached all milestones and does not require any medication etc. and i emailed this letter to panel physician the next day and after a week or so health clearance provided was showing up.
> 
> I think you can get a letter from pediatrician and submit it to panel physician and ask them to get it cleared.


Thanks *azuprejo*

That's What Exactly Happened With Me! I believe my kid is well on the track with the Milestones except clear speech (he can say Mommy Daddy clearly except his own name). I might be biased here.

I will get the letter from his pediatrician and submit. Hope this will suffice. *Do we need to get the letter in any specific format?
* here is the link i found for child milestones (Old one).

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Thanks Again.


----------



## yopik

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow



Gokiiii :cheer2: :cheer2:

I am very happy for you!

What about IED? Your medical is already expired...


----------



## Usha Balla

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


Congrats


----------



## rhapsody

Psawhney93 said:


> Hi All, I have a question.. My EOI expires next month and my agent said as soon it expires file a new one, but the thing is my current date of effect is 4th December 2018, and now even If I lodge a new EOi will my date of effect remain same that is 4th December or it will change to now, I have heard date of effect only changes when there is change in points. I am on 80 points for accountancy.


It will be new DOE and not Dec 4 as others confirmed. You could've created a new EOI on Dec 4 when your points got changed and withdrew old one to retain same DOE. 

If your EOI is expiring before Mar 11 and after Feb 11 and you didn't get an invitation on Feb 11 round, then it will be better to file a new EOI on Feb 11 itself to get an earlier DOE. You don't have to wait for it to expire.

This is my understanding of the system, and seniors please correct if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goki

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow



Here is how our Aussie Dream started . 
Me and my wife are from IT background . We started our planning at early months of 2016 . 
Since she had a opportunity in Australia for her project . We thought y not give it a try . However our plan is like she coming back after a year or two . However after few months , even i was tempted , and was like y don't we settle in Australia ? me being offshore , we both prepared for the IELTS/ PTE thinking whoever gets the higher points will apply as primary . We needed 8 in IELTS for getting the 75 points. I tried once and got 7 , where as my wife was getting 7 , 7.5 . she tried around 5 times and we failed to clock 8 . me being restless , applied for dependent visa (457)on march 2018 and processing time was around 15 months . 
And then came the dilemma , she got the desired 8 in IELTS and she being onshore we applied for the PR on April (a month right after applying dependent 457) . 
Then on we waited , waited , waited . 

We being apart in different continents it was pretty tough , to take any decisions on our life . personally and professionally . Then came the immi commencement mail .Thinking a newer visa will override the exiting visa , we withdrew the dependent(457) . Then again , we waited , waited , waited .

However we would meet once in every 8 months , it was pretty tough to cope up .The daily routine was going on . it is 299th day today and my wife's birthday too 
As usual , checked my mail as soon i woke and to my surprise the grant was there :amen:

To be frank, there was happy tears . oh boy, waiting without knowing what the reason is very very tough . 

ELU will pray for you . 

Thanks to all the people who had helped / kept praying / motivating me during my tough period . 

Special Thanks to GUNBUN , Wrecker ,internationalcanuck , Vab , Yopik ,Saif , Bandish , Sorry if i have missed any 
. 
Wish all of them who are waiting , get the desired Grants Soon .


----------



## Goki

yopik said:


> Gokiiii :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> I am very happy for you!
> 
> What about IED? Your medical is already expired...


Hi Yopik , 

Thank you , 

IED is on 29 March 2019 , i need to check if there is any waiver .


----------



## Vab18

Goki said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how our Aussie Dream started .
> Me and my wife are from IT background . We started our planning at early months of 2016 .
> Since she had a opportunity in Australia for her project . We thought y not give it a try . However our plan is like she coming back after a year or two . However after few months , even i was tempted , and was like y don't we settle in Australia ? me being offshore , we both prepared for the IELTS/ PTE thinking whoever gets the higher points will apply as primary . We needed 8 in IELTS for getting the 75 points. I tried once and got 7 , where as my wife was getting 7 , 7.5 . she tried around 5 times and we failed to clock 8 . me being restless , applied for dependent visa (457)on march 2018 and processing time was around 15 months .
> And then came the dilemma , she got the desired 8 in IELTS and she being onshore we applied for the PR on April (a month right after applying dependent 457) .
> Then on we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> We being apart in different continents it was pretty tough , to take any decisions on our life . personally and professionally . Then came the immi commencement mail .Thinking a newer visa will override the exiting visa , we withdrew the dependent(457) . Then again , we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> However we would meet once in every 8 months , it was pretty tough to cope up .The daily routine was going on . it is 299th day today and my wife's birthday too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual , checked my mail as soon i woke and to my surprise the grant was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank, there was happy tears . oh boy, waiting without knowing what the reason is very very tough .
> 
> ELU will pray for you .
> 
> Thanks to all the people who had helped / kept praying / motivating me during my tough period .
> 
> Special Thanks to GUNBUN , Wrecker ,internationalcanuck , Vab , Yopik ,Saif , Bandish , Sorry if i have missed any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Wish all of them who are waiting , get the desired Grants Soon .
Click to expand...

Aww I absolutely love this story Goki so nice to see you will both finally be reunited and getting it on her birthday!! It’s my birthday tomorrow so I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed now after your exciting news today! All the very best to you both.


----------



## azuprejo

sameer_vbd said:


> Thanks *azuprejo*
> 
> That's What Exactly Happened With Me! I believe my kid is well on the track with the Milestones except clear speech (he can say Mommy Daddy clearly except his own name). I might be biased here.
> 
> I will get the letter from his pediatrician and submit. Hope this will suffice. *Do we need to get the letter in any specific format?
> * here is the link i found for child milestones (Old one).
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
> *
> 
> Thanks Again.


No specific format required, in my case pediatrician has written this letter in his on handwriting (you can imagine how a doctor will write)
mention your kids name and passport number clearly.

content is something as below.
to whomsoever it may concern

this is to state that master name of the kid ( passport number) aged
about 1.2 years is weighting (weight) as of today.
and his developmental milestones in all 4 aspects gross motor, fine motor, speech & language is with in normal limits and appropriate for his current age.

All his vaccinations are up to date and 

both physically and developmentally child is appropriate for his age.

hope this helps.


----------



## nav87

Hi Everyone,
I am new here. I lodged my file on 2nd OCT 2018 and got CO contact on 11 Dec for my spouse functional english proof. I requested invoice to pay and still waiting on that. Could anyone knows how long it will take more? 
Wait is killing.. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## azuprejo

nav87 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new here. I lodged my file on 2nd OCT 2018 and got CO contact on 11 Dec for my spouse functional english proof. I requested invoice to pay and still waiting on that. Could anyone knows how long it will take more?
> Wait is killing..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Why you are paying again?


----------



## sameer_vbd

azuprejo said:


> No specific format required, in my case pediatrician has written this letter in his on handwriting (you can imagine how a doctor will write)
> mention your kids name and passport number clearly.
> 
> content is something as below.
> to whomsoever it may concern
> 
> this is to state that master name of the kid ( passport number) aged
> about 1.2 years is weighting (weight) as of today.
> and his developmental milestones in all 4 aspects gross motor, fine motor, speech & language is with in normal limits and appropriate for his current age.
> 
> All his vaccinations are up to date and
> 
> both physically and developmentally child is appropriate for his age.
> 
> hope this helps.


Thanks a lot! You are the saviour! 

ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## nav87

Hi Azuprejo,
I am not paying again. This is first time I requested invoice. My spouse english is weak. So we decided to pay to avoid delays. But it is taking longer than i think. 
Any idea how long would be the wait?
Thanks


azuprejo said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I am new here. I lodged my file on 2nd OCT 2018 and got CO contact on 11 Dec for my spouse functional english proof. I requested invoice to pay and still waiting on that. Could anyone knows how long it will take more?
> Wait is killing..
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Why you are paying again?
Click to expand...


----------



## azuprejo

nav87 said:


> Hi Azuprejo,
> I am not paying again. This is first time I requested invoice. My spouse english is weak. So we decided to pay to avoid delays. But it is taking longer than i think.
> Any idea how long would be the wait?
> Thanks


I dont have an idea on this.

But i think it would be a huge amount almost equal to your visa amount, if i am not wrong around 5k AUD (experts here can mention the exact amount).

you can look for alternative options like few certificates 
instead of any English test .
In my co contact they have mentioned to call some number if you are willing to pay for this was there did you call them up?


----------



## nav87

No I haven’t got any number. Could you please provide me the number if possible please. 
Thanks



azuprejo said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Azuprejo,
> I am not paying again. This is first time I requested invoice. My spouse english is weak. So we decided to pay to avoid delays. But it is taking longer than i think.
> Any idea how long would be the wait?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have an idea on this.
> 
> But i think it would be a huge amount almost equal to your visa amount, if i am not wrong around 5k AUD (experts here can mention the exact amount).
> 
> you can look for alternative options like few certificates
> instead of any English test .
> In my co contact they have mentioned to call some number if you are willing to pay for this was there did you call them up?
Click to expand...


----------



## azuprejo

nav87 said:


> No I haven’t got any number. Could you please provide me the number if possible please.
> Thanks


I just checked again there is no number only an email id.
That i think you already have.


----------



## nav87

Yeah. I have that. Thanks 


azuprejo said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven’t got any number. Could you please provide me the number if possible please.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked again there is no number only an email id.
> That i think you already have.
Click to expand...


----------



## balaaspire17

Goki said:


> Here is how our Aussie Dream started .
> 
> Me and my wife are from IT background . We started our planning at early months of 2016 .
> 
> Since she had a opportunity in Australia for her project . We thought y not give it a try . However our plan is like she coming back after a year or two . However after few months , even i was tempted , and was like y don't we settle in Australia ? me being offshore , we both prepared for the IELTS/ PTE thinking whoever gets the higher points will apply as primary . We needed 8 in IELTS for getting the 75 points. I tried once and got 7 , where as my wife was getting 7 , 7.5 . she tried around 5 times and we failed to clock 8 . me being restless , applied for dependent visa (457)on march 2018 and processing time was around 15 months .
> 
> And then came the dilemma , she got the desired 8 in IELTS and she being onshore we applied for the PR on April (a month right after applying dependent 457) .
> 
> Then on we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> 
> 
> We being apart in different continents it was pretty tough , to take any decisions on our life . personally and professionally . Then came the immi commencement mail .Thinking a newer visa will override the exiting visa , we withdrew the dependent(457) . Then again , we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> 
> 
> However we would meet once in every 8 months , it was pretty tough to cope up .The daily routine was going on . it is 299th day today and my wife's birthday too
> 
> As usual , checked my mail as soon i woke and to my surprise the grant was there :amen:
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank, there was happy tears . oh boy, waiting without knowing what the reason is very very tough .
> 
> 
> 
> ELU will pray for you .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the people who had helped / kept praying / motivating me during my tough period .
> 
> 
> 
> Special Thanks to GUNBUN , Wrecker ,internationalcanuck , Vab , Yopik ,Saif , Bandish , Sorry if i have missed any
> 
> .
> 
> Wish all of them who are waiting , get the desired Grants Soon .




Congrats! Can imagine the amount of pain you guys would have gone through to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Now it’s time to celebrate and plan ahead. All the best!

Just curious to understand why it took so long to get a decision on your case. Was there any CO contact? If yes, would you mind sharing what was that for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta225

*advice needed!*



sumitgupta225 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I received CO contact for reference letter from current org and "Australia academic transcript"
> 
> query - for the reference letter they asked for:-
> 
> 1. Is it a problem if HR mentions in the letter that it is for part time MBA? I didn't want to disclose actual reason is immigration so used this alibi. I thought CO would only be concerned with the letter and not the purpose it was issued for.
> 
> 2. CO also wants letter to have 'direct' contact number of the person who signs it. HR says they cannot provide direct number. Of course, board room numbers are there since it is official letterhead. Any cause for worry? Do they require direct number because they may call the person to confirm?
> 
> query on transcript - The CO asked for "Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider."
> 
> As people here suggested, i need to provide an SD. Can someone guide me with the major points of the contents?
> 
> Like i said, I never had any education in Australia nor claimed any points for it. My total points claimed were 75 - Age 25, English - 20, Work ex - 15, Degree - 15.
> 
> The email to CO hasn't elicited any response.


anyone?


----------



## Goki

balaaspire17 said:


> Congrats! Can imagine the amount of pain you guys would have gone through to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Now it’s time to celebrate and plan ahead. All the best!
> 
> Just curious to understand why it took so long to get a decision on your case. Was there any CO contact? If yes, would you mind sharing what was that for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bala , 

Not sure why . no co contact , we got a immi commencement and then the grant .


----------



## Goki

nav87 said:


> Hi Azuprejo,
> I am not paying again. This is first time I requested invoice. My spouse english is weak. So we decided to pay to avoid delays. But it is taking longer than i think.
> Any idea how long would be the wait?
> Thanks


Hi , 
if the medium of instruction is English in college for your spouse , is that not sufficient . ? rather than paying the money ?


----------



## nitin2611

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow




Hi Goki 

Many many congratulations. Great to hear that you got it finally after such a long wait. Wish you luck.

Regards
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611

Goki said:


> Here is how our Aussie Dream started .
> 
> Me and my wife are from IT background . We started our planning at early months of 2016 .
> 
> Since she had a opportunity in Australia for her project . We thought y not give it a try . However our plan is like she coming back after a year or two . However after few months , even i was tempted , and was like y don't we settle in Australia ? me being offshore , we both prepared for the IELTS/ PTE thinking whoever gets the higher points will apply as primary . We needed 8 in IELTS for getting the 75 points. I tried once and got 7 , where as my wife was getting 7 , 7.5 . she tried around 5 times and we failed to clock 8 . me being restless , applied for dependent visa (457)on march 2018 and processing time was around 15 months .
> 
> And then came the dilemma , she got the desired 8 in IELTS and she being onshore we applied for the PR on April (a month right after applying dependent 457) .
> 
> Then on we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> 
> 
> We being apart in different continents it was pretty tough , to take any decisions on our life . personally and professionally . Then came the immi commencement mail .Thinking a newer visa will override the exiting visa , we withdrew the dependent(457) . Then again , we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> 
> 
> However we would meet once in every 8 months , it was pretty tough to cope up .The daily routine was going on . it is 299th day today and my wife's birthday too
> 
> As usual , checked my mail as soon i woke and to my surprise the grant was there :amen:
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank, there was happy tears . oh boy, waiting without knowing what the reason is very very tough .
> 
> 
> 
> ELU will pray for you .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the people who had helped / kept praying / motivating me during my tough period .
> 
> 
> 
> Special Thanks to GUNBUN , Wrecker ,internationalcanuck , Vab , Yopik ,Saif , Bandish , Sorry if i have missed any
> 
> .
> 
> Wish all of them who are waiting , get the desired Grants Soon .




That's a tough journey. Finally you shall be reunited soon. Wish you both luck.


----------



## nitin2611

Goki said:


> Hi Bala ,
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why . no co contact , we got a immi commencement and then the grant .




When was your Immi commencement mail Goki? Could you share your timeliness please? Thanks


----------



## nimit.s

nkcpr said:


> I have paid AUD 6656.72 using my forex card back in November. The surcharges slightly vary based on the card type / payment mode (master/visa/PayPal). For application fee, I have loaded my forex card with AUD 6700 to be on the safe side. Refer the following for more info on surcharges for different modes of payment:
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay


Thanks Man...!!


----------



## Psawhney93

I did speak to my agent on 4th of December and he said it is okay as long as you updated it but now there is some u turn happening, and said file a new EOI. I know it is carelessness on my part as well which I am regretting now😞


----------



## sharv

No use of regreting now mate, just file a new eoi as soon as possible.i have gone through sae situation, as my agent did same, updated my eoi in 2018 which was filled in 2016. I was regular reader and knew that updated eoi too expire in two years what so evver, but struck to me after 5 months.and my agent still tryed to convince me that its okay nothing to worry(as they find it hard to accept their foolishness after taking so much money) My eoi was expiring on 9 deccember exactly one day before iscah predicted my invite, which i was waiting from 2016. Long story short, we all do silly mistakes so stop over thinking! You have 80 points nothing to worry.. good luck ..!


----------



## sharv

Psawhney93 said:


> I did speak to my agent on 4th of December and he said it is okay as long as you updated it but now there is some u turn happening, and said file a new EOI. I know it is carelessness on my part as well which I am regretting now😞


----------



## scoobyhariharan

sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


Congrats Sam,

Few Clarity i would require to know:

1. I got a mail as GSM Allocated and not by any CO with particular name as such like yours, requesting for Polio Vaccine for which i have today provided with the latest vaccine card. So will CO later ask me for other documents in multiple times or do they ask for missing docs only once on seeing the docket completely, since in your case multiple docs requested on same date, wanted to know on this.
2. Also the polio vaccine i have updated latest copy getting vaccinated as of yesterday for a africa travel done by me in 2014 and i lost of the copy of vaccination taken that time and got a new one with yesterday's date, hope its fine and would be accepted?
3. Also let me know your date of Entry given in the visa?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## bssanthosh47

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


Congrats Goki ,

Awesome news . happy for u buddy . all the very best for the future 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


Hey Goki, super duper happy for you. Your wait paid off... Well deserved. Your story is like a Bollywood movie... Loved it.... Climax all the more good... Getting grant on your wife's birthday... 🙂

Best wishes to you and your family...


----------



## pradeepnr

Hi everyone,

I have a question regarding the first entry date after getting the grant, usually how much time will be there to make the first entry after getting the grant?

189 | 70 points
Occupation: 261313
Invited: 11/10/2018
Application lodge: 18/11/2018
Grant: waiting


----------



## Swethaganga

Nice to hear old cases getting cleared.. 
Am still waiting. 
Bandish your prediction for me got wrong.. (30 th january) but waiting... 

My timelines: 
Invitation- august 11 
Lodged- august 15 
CO - for my son staturatory declaration
Submited same day.

Grant —- waiting
Onshore. 

So many things are pending because of this grant, want to
Visit india but want to visit aftr everything sorted. 

Please pray for me..
I wish everyone get their very soon.


----------



## nitin2611

pradeepnr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the first entry date after getting the grant, usually how much time will be there to make the first entry after getting the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> 
> Occupation: 261313
> 
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> 
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> 
> Grant: waiting




Hi Pradeep 

It is generally 1 year from the PCC or medical health check up date which ever is earlier. 

So let's say you did you PCC on 2nd Dec 2018 and Health check up on 15th Dec 2018, your IED would be 2nd Dec 2019.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611

Swethaganga said:


> Nice to hear old cases getting cleared..
> Am still waiting.
> Bandish your prediction for me got wrong.. (30 th january) but waiting...
> 
> My timelines:
> Invitation- august 11
> Lodged- august 15
> CO - for my son staturatory declaration
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant —- waiting
> Onshore.
> 
> So many things are pending because of this grant, want to
> Visit india but want to visit aftr everything sorted.
> 
> Please pray for me..
> I wish everyone get their very soon.




Hi Swetha 

Wishing you a grant soon. True that lot of small n big decisions are stopped because of the process. 

Can you share details of the SD for your kid? Was it about the photo matching? If so Can you share when was the passport made and when did you do medicals. I mean what was the gap in time for the CO to ask for SD.

Regards
Nitin


----------



## Swethaganga

Thanks Nithin, 
Yes it was about photo in pasaport, CO asked that doctor performing medicals could not confim identity, the funny part is she didnt evn checked him, he was crying because of that blood test, that time she said thats fine physical examinations not that necesaary. But according to CO he said Doctor didnt confimed. 
Passport was taken when he was 3 months, ( he was born in australia only) when i lodged he was 2years and 3 months. I was not aware of this untill i got the query. 
And he already got two visas with same passport, when i got my 485 he was one year. 

In short, am losing time because of this. Dont know when CO gonna open my file.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Gang 2019,

I am preparing visa documents for 189 Visa and looking for checklist or required.

If there any checklist, will very helpful.

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## rahul.et19

*Clarification of few documents for 189 Visa submission*

Hello esteemed members of the forum,

I have learned a lot from this forum. I have just applied for visa on 27th Jan. I have slight doubts on few mandatory section in attach documents. 

*1) Custody, Evidence of :* It is mentioned under required section & gives you a message of missing document if you not filled it in normal cases , where both the parents are part of visa application and marriage proof in place. 

Is this section applicable under this scenario ?

_*2) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of :*_ It mentioned about certified copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document. 

Can following documents be considered as a proof for Member of Family 

Passports
Birth Certificate ( in case of kids)
marriage certificate ( in case of wife) 
and National identity proof (with home address and parents & spouse name on it)

_*3) Spouse employment proof ( when not claiming points) :*_ How important to upload spouse employment details in this scenario, as it is mandatory to declare spouse employments details in the application it self ? 

*4) Main candidate employment document :* List as follows for three companies i have worked so far in 12.5 years


1) RnR from all companies
2) Offer letters from all three companies
3) Relieving cum experience letter from all companies
4) Remuneration change letter for all employers all 12 years.
5) Rewards & recognition letters ( 5-6 for all three employers)
6) I card for all three employers
7) Form 16 for all 12 years
8) ITR-V for all 12 years
9) Pay slips : current employer :last 5 years : one per quarter,
10) Previous employer pay slips ( tenure ~4 years) : (last 1 year) : one per quarter
11) First employer pay slips ( tenure ~4 years) : only first and last
12) Bank statement last 1 years for current employer
13) Provident fund statement ( yet to upload)

Can CO for anything else for my employment proof ? I can't find anything else so decided to ask the expects.

_*5) Forms *_: Any other form is required to upload except FORM 80 & 1221 for all adult applicants.
*
6) Photograph - Passport : *Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.

I have wrote the name of applicants in BOLD with Permanent marker, scan and uploaded it. Is this acceptable or should I arrange for Printing it on the back of photograph

_*7: Self Declaration :*_ Any other self declaration required. I have new passport for my kids got fresh one in Jan it self.

*Any help on these questions will be highly appreciated from senior members ? As I am looking for a direct grant in April'19.*


----------



## nitin2611

Swethaganga said:


> Thanks Nithin,
> Yes it was about photo in pasaport, CO asked that doctor performing medicals could not confim identity, the funny part is she didnt evn checked him, he was crying because of that blood test, that time she said thats fine physical examinations not that necesaary. But according to CO he said Doctor didnt confimed.
> Passport was taken when he was 3 months, ( he was born in australia only) when i lodged he was 2years and 3 months. I was not aware of this untill i got the query.
> And he already got two visas with same passport, when i got my 485 he was one year.
> 
> In short, am losing time because of this. Dont know when CO gonna open my file.




Hi Shweta 

Some things are not in our hand. You wouldn't have thought about this when you applied for passport or visa. So just have faith and you will get it (easier said than done I know).

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## Swethaganga

Hi Nithin,
Thank you soo much.
Yea true. Have to wait what gonna happend. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bandish

Swethaganga said:


> Nice to hear old cases getting cleared..
> Am still waiting.
> Bandish your prediction for me got wrong.. (30 th january) but waiting...
> 
> My timelines:
> Invitation- august 11
> Lodged- august 15
> CO - for my son staturatory declaration
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant —- waiting
> Onshore.
> 
> So many things are pending because of this grant, want to
> Visit india but want to visit aftr everything sorted.
> 
> Please pray for me..
> I wish everyone get their very soon.


Hey Shwetha, wish u a speedy grant... You are in my prayers 🙂


----------



## Swethaganga

Thanks alot Bandish. 
Hope to hear soon. I wish everyone to get their soon. I have been struggling from 5 years, first to complete masters , than profesional year.. and the worst when trying for PTE... very long journey... 

Hope it ends soon..


----------



## rakheshrajan

Hi Sir/Madam,

I have lodged my 189 application on 26th November 2018 with my wife and daughter. Applied from India.

My daughter's passport was taken when she was 3 months old and now she is 3.5 years old. These days I can see a lot of CO contacts for such cases in forums where CO has demanded a 
"statutory declaration" from Australian Citizen or PR holder stating that the kid in the passport is the same as the applicant.

What I am not able to make out is, such CO contacts are only for onshore candidates or for all?

If it is for all, will it suffice if I provide a notarized statutory declaration from any of my friends in India?

Could you please help me with this query?

Regards,
Rakhesh Rajan


----------



## Swethaganga

Onshore is clear like staturatory declaration by australia PR or citizen, am not sure about offshore. But i advice to check and submit it to avoid the CO cantact.


----------



## rakheshrajan

Swethaganga said:


> Onshore is clear like staturatory declaration by australia PR or citizen, am not sure about offshore. But i advice to check and submit it to avoid the CO cantact.


Thanks, Shethaganga. I have a long time friend in Sydney. is it better to get it prepared by him in that case though we have never traveled to Australia?

In many cases I can see in the threads CO has specifically asked citizen or PR holder.

Thanks & Regards,
Rakhesh Rajan


----------



## Swethaganga

Yes, do it. Nothing harm in that. Just need a declaration that the person is same and add some photos of your kid year wise and also a prrof that your frind is permanent resident.


----------



## rakheshrajan

thank you Swethagange. will do it.


----------



## pradeepnr

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Pradeep
> 
> It is generally 1 year from the PCC or medical health check up date which ever is earlier.
> 
> So let's say you did you PCC on 2nd Dec 2018 and Health check up on 15th Dec 2018, your IED would be 2nd Dec 2019.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Thanks so much for the details


----------



## Duajaved

Hello... Can any one plz guide that earlier i generated hap id for medicals for 189 visa but didn't go for medicals... I want to ask that should I use same hap id for 489 and go for medicals or i should generate or let the system generate a new hap id for me and then go for medicals..


----------



## JG

Duajaved said:


> Hello... Can any one plz guide that earlier i generated hap id for medicals for 189 visa but didn't go for medicals... I want to ask that should I use same hap id for 489 and go for medicals or i should generate or let the system generate a new hap id for me and then go for medicals..


If you have the same hap id then use it and apply using the same account in immiaccount.


----------



## manpreetbains

Hi, I am new here, I updated my EOI on 20th Jan 2019 in 2335 with 75pts in 189, I am turning 33 yrs on 26th June 2018. If I got an invitation earlier before my birthday, will it locked or effect until I did not grant a visa? Please suggest.


----------



## manpreetbains

Hi, I am new here, I updated my EOI on 30th Jan 2019 in 2335 with 75pts in 189, I am turning 33 yrs on 26th June 2018. If I got an invitation earlier before my birthday, will it locked or effect until I did not grant a visa? Please suggest.


----------



## manpreetbains

Hi, I am new here, I updated my EOI on 30th Jan 2019 in 2335 with 75pts in 189, I am turning 33 yrs on 26th June 2019. If I got an invitation earlier before my birthday, will it locked or effect until I did not grant a visa? Please suggest.


----------



## JG

manpreetbains said:


> Hi, I am new here, I updated my EOI on 30th Jan 2019 in 2335 with 75pts in 189, I am turning 33 yrs on 26th June 2019. If I got an invitation earlier before my birthday, will it locked or effect until I did not grant a visa? Please suggest.


All EOI claims to be met at the time of invite only.


----------



## manpreetbains

So, it means it will not affect my visa application and age points will not be reduced if I received an invitation earlier?


----------



## RockyRaj

manpreetbains said:


> So, it means it will not affect my visa application and age points will not be reduced if I received an invitation earlier?




Yes your understanding is right. You will also get your 189 invite on 11th Feb at the start of the day in Australia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreetbains

Thanx budy


----------



## Michael6609

manpreetbains said:


> Hi, I am new here, I updated my EOI on 20th Jan 2019 in 2335 with 75pts in 189, I am turning 33 yrs on 26th June 2018. If I got an invitation earlier before my birthday, will it locked or effect until I did not grant a visa? Please suggest.


no.. it wont affect ur application as u got the invitation before u turned 33. 
cheers...


----------



## Elu

Goki said:


> Goki said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how our Aussie Dream started .
> Me and my wife are from IT background . We started our planning at early months of 2016 .
> Since she had a opportunity in Australia for her project . We thought y not give it a try . However our plan is like she coming back after a year or two . However after few months , even i was tempted , and was like y don't we settle in Australia ? me being offshore , we both prepared for the IELTS/ PTE thinking whoever gets the higher points will apply as primary . We needed 8 in IELTS for getting the 75 points. I tried once and got 7 , where as my wife was getting 7 , 7.5 . she tried around 5 times and we failed to clock 8 . me being restless , applied for dependent visa (457)on march 2018 and processing time was around 15 months .
> And then came the dilemma , she got the desired 8 in IELTS and she being onshore we applied for the PR on April (a month right after applying dependent 457) .
> Then on we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> We being apart in different continents it was pretty tough , to take any decisions on our life . personally and professionally . Then came the immi commencement mail .Thinking a newer visa will override the exiting visa , we withdrew the dependent(457) . Then again , we waited , waited , waited .
> 
> However we would meet once in every 8 months , it was pretty tough to cope up .The daily routine was going on . it is 299th day today and my wife's birthday too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual , checked my mail as soon i woke and to my surprise the grant was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank, there was happy tears . oh boy, waiting without knowing what the reason is very very tough .
> 
> ELU will pray for you .
> 
> Thanks to all the people who had helped / kept praying / motivating me during my tough period .
> 
> Special Thanks to GUNBUN , Wrecker ,internationalcanuck , Vab , Yopik ,Saif , Bandish , Sorry if i have missed any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Wish all of them who are waiting , get the desired Grants Soon .
Click to expand...

Hello Goki, 

Many many congratulations 🎆 brother. Thank you for your prayers for us. All the very best for your new journey.


----------



## Elu

Many many congratulations sammylee. 
All the very best. 



sammylee said:


> Hi Guys...I got my grant by 7:46AM Saturday 2nd feb 2019 Australian time hope this helps/motivates someone.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI Received 11th August
> Visa Lodged 18th August
> CO Contact (Lisa) 7th November (for Aus PCC, Polio Vaccination Certificate and Medicals)
> Replied CO 14th November
> Received Grant (CO is Jamie) Saturday 2nd February 2019 by 7:47AM
> 
> Thanks guys and if you are waiting just hang in there it has been a very trying and difficult time for me in Australia but it has all paid off. Cheers.


----------



## nitin2611

Duajaved said:


> Hello... Can any one plz guide that earlier i generated hap id for medicals for 189 visa but didn't go for medicals... I want to ask that should I use same hap id for 489 and go for medicals or i should generate or let the system generate a new hap id for me and then go for medicals..




Hi 

Saw the reply above. However while filling your Health check and generating the HAP ID, you had to select visa type. Not sure if that would matter now using it for different visa type. 

Am just wondering. Experts would know better.

Regards 
Nitin 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali1993

Ali1993 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have a query and would appreciate some guidance to it. I applied for 189 (onshore) two weeks ago with all the necessary documents.
> But I have some doubt over the Polio Certificate. Do I need to upload it as well? I did provide one when I applied for a student visa. Moved to Australia in February 2017, and till now have only visited home twice for a total of 2 months.
> So, do I still need the Polio Certificate? and if yes can I upload the previous one I provided for the student visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers,


Anyone?


----------



## manpreetbains

Thanx a lot Michael


----------



## manpreetbains

Michael6609 said:


> no.. it wont affect ur application as u got the invitation before u turned 33.
> cheers...


Thanx budy:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jtech

*Granted*

Hello All, 

I would like to share that by the grace of Almighty Allah, I received my Grant on Friday, Feb 1 2019, 11:30 AM Aus Time. The feeling was overwhelming considering that I have been checking my immiaccount every morning around this time but 'received' just wont change. However, on Friday morning it changed to 'Finalised' and so the wait was finally over. I couldn't sleep after that but i'm not complaining 

This group and all the members here have been a great support system. Only another person in the same boat can understands the anxiety and patience needed to get through the wait/guessing game - especially after you get your ITA. 

Anyhow, after 8 years since I last left Melbourne - I shall meet the lovely city again. I have been wanting to write this but just the thoughts and the list of things you need to do before leaving all of a sudden pile up. 

I wish every single person here all the best and my advice will be to be patient. Just remind yourself that everything happens at the right time. This is how I got through.

I'm going to start looking for jobs now. Wish you all the best of everything. God Bless!

Timelines:
Code: 261313
ITA: 10 Sep 2018
Application Submitted: 30 Oct 2018
Medicals: 26 Dec 2018
AFP & Local Police Clearance: 5 Dec 2018
*Grant: 1 Feb 2019*


----------



## Vab18

jtech said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to share that by the grace of Almighty Allah, I received my Grant on Friday, Feb 1 2019, 11:30 AM Aus Time. The feeling was overwhelming considering that I have been checking my immiaccount every morning around this time but 'received' just wont change. However, on Friday morning it changed to 'Finalised' and so the wait was finally over. I couldn't sleep after that but i'm not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This group and all the members here have been a great support system. Only another person in the same boat can understands the anxiety and patience needed to get through the wait/guessing game - especially after you get your ITA.
> 
> Anyhow, after 8 years since I last left Melbourne - I shall meet the lovely city again. I have been wanting to write this but just the thoughts and the list of things you need to do before leaving all of a sudden pile up.
> 
> I wish every single person here all the best and my advice will be to be patient. Just remind yourself that everything happens at the right time. This is how I got through.
> 
> I'm going to start looking for jobs now. Wish you all the best of everything. God Bless!
> 
> Timelines:
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 10 Sep 2018
> Application Submitted: 30 Oct 2018
> Medicals: 26 Dec 2018
> AFP & Local Police Clearance: 5 Dec 2018
> *Grant: 1 Feb 2019*


Congratulations on your grant! I definitely empathise with the wondering if the status will ever change from received! I’m sick of looking at ours now lol 😂 all the best in your new life in Oz


----------



## nitin2611

jtech said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to share that by the grace of Almighty Allah, I received my Grant on Friday, Feb 1 2019, 11:30 AM Aus Time. The feeling was overwhelming considering that I have been checking my immiaccount every morning around this time but 'received' just wont change. However, on Friday morning it changed to 'Finalised' and so the wait was finally over. I couldn't sleep after that but i'm not complaining
> 
> This group and all the members here have been a great support system. Only another person in the same boat can understands the anxiety and patience needed to get through the wait/guessing game - especially after you get your ITA.
> 
> Anyhow, after 8 years since I last left Melbourne - I shall meet the lovely city again. I have been wanting to write this but just the thoughts and the list of things you need to do before leaving all of a sudden pile up.
> 
> I wish every single person here all the best and my advice will be to be patient. Just remind yourself that everything happens at the right time. This is how I got through.
> 
> I'm going to start looking for jobs now. Wish you all the best of everything. God Bless!
> 
> Timelines:
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 10 Sep 2018
> Application Submitted: 30 Oct 2018
> Medicals: 26 Dec 2018
> AFP & Local Police Clearance: 5 Dec 2018
> *Grant: 1 Feb 2019*



Many congratulations jtech....


----------



## niko2222

Hi the CO wanted scores sent online again. I thought I had Already sent them online previously


----------



## Jarnoma17

Same with me , they asked my wife's PTE scores on 19th of Nov 2018 although I have submitted both of ours scores online and screenshot as well. I did same sent my PTE scorecard again through other documents option as we can't resend through the pearson's. My application shows further assessing from 20th Nov and I am still waiting. Please let me know if you if have any other ideas for this scenario. Thanks


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Jarnoma17 said:


> Same with me , they asked my wife's PTE scores on 19th of Nov 2018 although I have submitted both of ours scores online and screenshot as well. I did same sent my PTE scorecard again through other documents option as we can't resend through the pearson's. My application shows further assessing from 20th Nov and I am still waiting. Please let me know if you if have any other ideas for this scenario. Thanks


Correct me if I’m wrong but when you try to send a score report from pearson website, you have to choose a recipient from the list provided and DHA is there on the list.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Gang 2019,

I am preparing visa documents for 189 Visa and looking for checklist or required.

If there any checklist, will very helpful.

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Gang 2019,
> 
> I am preparing visa documents for 189 Visa and looking for checklist or required.
> 
> If there any checklist, will very helpful.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone.


Heya - here is one from the DHA website:

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...killed/documents-for-dependents-under-18.aspx

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...led/documents-for-dependents-18-or-older.aspx

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx

(source: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-#tab-content-1)


----------



## Raja the great

How many of you are waiting for Grant, after CO contact from August or before?

Who is your CO and where is he/she from?


----------



## Swethaganga

Raja the great said:


> How many of you are waiting for Grant, after CO contact from August or before?
> 
> Who is your CO and where is he/she from?



Me... 
lodged on august 15,
Co november 20 submited samedau
Grant: waiting


----------



## Raja the great

Swethaganga said:


> Me...
> lodged on august 15,
> Co november 20 submited samedau
> Grant: waiting


What was the reason for CO contact?

I also lodged my application on 15th August.
Co contacted for PTE scores through online on 31st october. Still waiting for Grant!

Just wondering how many are in the same situation like me..

does any one receive grants for CO contacts from CO Ladan from Adelaide.


----------



## Goki

Duajaved said:


> Hello... Can any one plz guide that earlier i generated hap id for medicals for 189 visa but didn't go for medicals... I want to ask that should I use same hap id for 489 and go for medicals or i should generate or let the system generate a new hap id for me and then go for medicals..


Hi , 

As far as i know , u can use the dame HAP id and the medials (incase if u have done it for 189 visa earlier ) ,but be cautious of the date of expiration .


----------



## pcalbus

Raja the great said:


> What was the reason for CO contact?
> 
> I also lodged my application on 15th August.
> Co contacted for PTE scores through online on 31st october. Still waiting for Grant!
> 
> Just wondering how many are in the same situation like me..
> 
> does any one receive grants for CO contacts from CO Ladan from Adelaide.



Same here , CO contact on 1st FEB for PTE Scores which were already sent.


----------



## pcalbus

pyrodestroyer said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but when you try to send a score report from pearson website, you have to choose a recipient from the list provided and DHA is there on the list.


You can call Pearson and request them to send scores again.

Just my opinion, If you had sent your scores in 2017 or 2018, there is a good chance your email/report might have been archived.


----------



## svj

NB said:


> 1221 is discretionary
> 
> But members upload it voluntarily as the data is very similar to form 80
> Better upload it and be done with it is the theory of most members
> 
> Aadhar is not compulsory for anyone for that matter leave alone a child
> It’s just a strong evidence, so again most members upload it wherever available
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB for the clarification. We shall upload Form 1221 asap.


----------



## email2kmahe

*ACS WORK experience*

Hi experts,

I have done my BBA in 2005 and I have 13 years of experience

Out of 13 yrs, from last 3 yrs i am working as Business Systems Consultant and rest of the years in different roles of finance, project management etc. 

However, it been 8.2 years in current company.

So my question is ACS consider how many years of experience in my case

Please provide thoughts


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> Congratulations on your grant! I definitely empathise with the wondering if the status will ever change from received! I’m sick of looking at ours now lol 😂 all the best in your new life in Oz


Hi Vab ,

Do not stress much . There is nothing that we can do but wait and see the received status change to something else  

Stress only adds to more worry . Difficult times , we are the choosen ones  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Duajaved

Goki said:


> Duajaved said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello... Can any one plz guide that earlier i generated hap id for medicals for 189 visa but didn't go for medicals... I want to ask that should I use same hap id for 489 and go for medicals or i should generate or let the system generate a new hap id for me and then go for medicals..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> As far as i know , u can use the dame HAP id and the medials (incase if u have done it for 189 visa earlier ) ,but be cautious of the date of expiration .
Click to expand...

Thank you for ur reply
Best wishes


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi Experts,

I had lodged for my 189 visa on 30th September. I travelled to Australia in first week of December on work visa. After coming here and changing my address I got a mail from the CO regarding additional documents (mid December).

I submitted those documents within 2 days. Can you please advice when can I expect my grant. Also, would making an enquiry (if that is possible) would make any difference?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Saif

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


Congratulations Goki! 
It's a flurry of Grants in the last few months, all awaiting Grants sit tight and enjoy the thrill


----------



## avisinger

Hello Friends,

I have lodged my Visa on December 5th and I have a doubt about my documents regarding Job.

I am working in same company from past 6.5 years but my company name changed in between , so should I have to provide any proof for the same. And I have clamied only those 6.5 years for ACS as well. 

I have checked with my HR team here and they are not ready to provide any document regarding this name change this.

Seeking experts advice in the forum.


----------



## bssanthosh47

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on December 5th and I have a doubt about my documents regarding Job.
> 
> I am working in same company from past 6.5 years but my company name changed in between , so should I have to provide any proof for the same. And I have clamied only those 6.5 years for ACS as well.
> 
> I have checked with my HR team here and they are not ready to provide any document regarding this name change this.
> 
> Seeking experts advice in the forum.


You should have got a internal mail or memo regarding the name change right ? If yes upload it .

If not speak to HR and drop them a mail requesting for this document to be submitted to DHA for Change of Name . You mention clearly in your mail what is your expectation and provide a letter for name change from X to Y . ask them to deny it over mail . upload the mail chains as proof to notify the CO that you have tried from your end but were unsucessful . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## avisinger

Thank you so much santhosh for quick reply.

Does uploading documents now will effect position in the queue.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Friends, Can we check the status of our visa application with out the TRN number. My agent is not willing to share the details.

I have the fee receipt but the TRN number starting with EGO is missing in it. When I asked to provide he refused to do so.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajyegnesh

Not much updates in immitracker. Any idea whether COs concentrating on some other sub class?!

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

I just wanted ant to check if all the documents are uploaded correctly. I don't want a CO contact. Initially I dint provide my PF statements and he didn't ask me about them. Looking at few cases that CO is asking for PF statements, I approached him and he said 'Dint you provide them'. I'm afraid now  on how he is handling the application. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Swethaganga said:


> Thanks Nithin,
> Yes it was about photo in pasaport, CO asked that doctor performing medicals could not confim identity, the funny part is she didnt evn checked him, he was crying because of that blood test, that time she said thats fine physical examinations not that necesaary. But according to CO he said Doctor didnt confimed.
> Passport was taken when he was 3 months, ( he was born in australia only) when i lodged he was 2years and 3 months. I was not aware of this untill i got the query.
> And he already got two visas with same passport, when i got my 485 he was one year.
> 
> In short, am losing time because of this. Dont know when CO gonna open my file.


Sorry to hear that, you should report this incident to panel clinic help at DHA, this should not have an effect on your visa but put back the hospital. They are making big money and sometimes dont do their jobs well. To me they charged 4200/- for TBG over and above the package price and did not deduct/refund the Monto test price which was a part of the package, which is not fair.
On the other hand, I wrote this earlier as well, if the kid's passport has a very old photo especially when the child is under fast development stage early on, chances are the CO would ask for a SD to confirm identity. As parents, we are the best people to know if the photo matches the current appearance or not and load an SD in advance which will make no harm.
Nonetheless, I wish you a quick grant now because time is just everything we have.


----------



## Saif

Swethaganga said:


> Thanks alot Bandish.
> Hope to hear soon. I wish everyone to get their soon. I have been struggling from 5 years, first to complete masters , than profesional year.. and the worst when trying for PTE... very long journey...
> 
> Hope it ends soon..


I have never seen a person lose until he gives up. Don't give up, you have reached the line...


----------



## Saif

rakheshrajan said:


> Thanks, Shethaganga. I have a long time friend in Sydney. is it better to get it prepared by him in that case though we have never traveled to Australia?
> 
> In many cases I can see in the threads CO has specifically asked citizen or PR holder.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Rakhesh Rajan


I'd recommend you ask the panel doctor to confirm the identity when you go for kid's medicals...


----------



## avisinger

Friends does uploading documents at the later stage after visa lodgement effect position in the queue ?


----------



## Rupi2cool

Very slow start of the week. Only 1 grant reported on Immitracker


----------



## asif iqbal

Hi,
Any pakistani residing in Saudia Arabia could confirm from where i could get polio vaccination certificate. Is it mandatory to have the yellow card (WHO), or any letter from a private hospital could work.


----------



## anandabm

Hello Friends, I have launched my EOI this January(2019). I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. I have done my ACS under “Security Specialist” skill and scored 10 points in PTE.

What is the chance of getting invite with these points? 

Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## anandabm

Also I am residing and working in NSW from November 2016.


----------



## Saif

jtech said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to share that by the grace of Almighty Allah, I received my Grant on Friday, Feb 1 2019, 11:30 AM Aus Time. The feeling was overwhelming considering that I have been checking my immiaccount every morning around this time but 'received' just wont change. However, on Friday morning it changed to 'Finalised' and so the wait was finally over. I couldn't sleep after that but i'm not complaining
> 
> This group and all the members here have been a great support system. Only another person in the same boat can understands the anxiety and patience needed to get through the wait/guessing game - especially after you get your ITA.
> 
> Anyhow, after 8 years since I last left Melbourne - I shall meet the lovely city again. I have been wanting to write this but just the thoughts and the list of things you need to do before leaving all of a sudden pile up.
> 
> I wish every single person here all the best and my advice will be to be patient. Just remind yourself that everything happens at the right time. This is how I got through.
> 
> I'm going to start looking for jobs now. Wish you all the best of everything. God Bless!
> 
> Timelines:
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 10 Sep 2018
> Application Submitted: 30 Oct 2018
> Medicals: 26 Dec 2018
> AFP & Local Police Clearance: 5 Dec 2018
> *Grant: 1 Feb 2019*


Congratulations man! And good Luck! 
My eyes lit up reading this line of yours and I would love to get a glimpse of this list which should make my life a lot easier. A PM would be appreciated, thanks 
"the list of things you need to do before leaving"


----------



## hena15

Goki said:


> With Immense pleasure i would like to tell our Expat Forum Friends that we have been granted visa today Morning . Words are not enough to express my happiness
> 
> Thanks to all the well wishers here . More to follow


Congratualations!!!!


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi Experts,
I had lodged for my 189 visa on 30th September for 261313. I travelled to Australia in first week of December on work visa. After coming here and changing my address I got a mail from the CO regarding additional documents (mid December). I submitted those documents within 2 days. Can you please advice when can I expect my grant. Also, would making an enquiry (if that is possible) would make any difference? Thanks, Neha


----------



## hena15

jtech said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to share that by the grace of Almighty Allah, I received my Grant on Friday, Feb 1 2019, 11:30 AM Aus Time. The feeling was overwhelming considering that I have been checking my immiaccount every morning around this time but 'received' just wont change. However, on Friday morning it changed to 'Finalised' and so the wait was finally over. I couldn't sleep after that but i'm not complaining
> 
> This group and all the members here have been a great support system. Only another person in the same boat can understands the anxiety and patience needed to get through the wait/guessing game - especially after you get your ITA.
> 
> Anyhow, after 8 years since I last left Melbourne - I shall meet the lovely city again. I have been wanting to write this but just the thoughts and the list of things you need to do before leaving all of a sudden pile up.
> 
> I wish every single person here all the best and my advice will be to be patient. Just remind yourself that everything happens at the right time. This is how I got through.
> 
> I'm going to start looking for jobs now. Wish you all the best of everything. God Bless!
> 
> Timelines:
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 10 Sep 2018
> Application Submitted: 30 Oct 2018
> Medicals: 26 Dec 2018
> AFP & Local Police Clearance: 5 Dec 2018
> *Grant: 1 Feb 2019*


Congratulations and good luck jtech!!


----------



## NB

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I had lodged for my 189 visa on 30th September for 261313. I travelled to Australia in first week of December on work visa. After coming here and changing my address I got a mail from the CO regarding additional documents (mid December). I submitted those documents within 2 days. Can you please advice when can I expect my grant. Also, would making an enquiry (if that is possible) would make any difference? Thanks, Neha


Making an enquiry so soon will be fruitless 

No one in the world can predict a grant except to the extent that 5-6 months is the current trend for forum members 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47

avisinger said:


> Thank you so much santhosh for quick reply.
> 
> Does uploading documents now will effect position in the queue.


As per many members experience from the forum who got their grants , it has not affected .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

Asking for a friend as I did not claim partner points, please mention the criterion to get 5 partner points. I know your partners occupation should be on the same list. You need to go for skills assessment...
1. How much minimum employment is required in terms years?
2. Anything else?


----------



## Rajesh arora

jtech said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to share that by the grace of Almighty Allah, I received my Grant on Friday, Feb 1 2019, 11:30 AM Aus Time. The feeling was overwhelming considering that I have been checking my immiaccount every morning around this time but 'received' just wont change. However, on Friday morning it changed to 'Finalised' and so the wait was finally over. I couldn't sleep after that but i'm not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This group and all the members here have been a great support system. Only another person in the same boat can understands the anxiety and patience needed to get through the wait/guessing game - especially after you get your ITA.
> 
> Anyhow, after 8 years since I last left Melbourne - I shall meet the lovely city again. I have been wanting to write this but just the thoughts and the list of things you need to do before leaving all of a sudden pile up.
> 
> I wish every single person here all the best and my advice will be to be patient. Just remind yourself that everything happens at the right time. This is how I got through.
> 
> I'm going to start looking for jobs now. Wish you all the best of everything. God Bless!
> 
> Timelines:
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 10 Sep 2018
> Application Submitted: 30 Oct 2018
> Medicals: 26 Dec 2018
> AFP & Local Police Clearance: 5 Dec 2018
> *Grant: 1 Feb 2019*


Congratulations


----------



## nitin2611

saifsd said:


> Sorry to hear that, you should report this incident to panel clinic help at DHA, this should not have an effect on your visa but put back the hospital. They are making big money and sometimes dont do their jobs well. To me they charged 4200/- for TBG over and above the package price and did not deduct/refund the Monto test price which was a part of the package, which is not fair.
> 
> On the other hand, I wrote this earlier as well, if the kid's passport has a very old photo especially when the child is under fast development stage early on, chances are the CO would ask for a SD to confirm identity. As parents, we are the best people to know if the photo matches the current appearance or not and load an SD in advance which will make no harm.
> 
> Nonetheless, I wish you a quick grant now because time is just everything we have.




Hi Saif 

What is not so clear is that how to get the documents attested by onsite applicant who have the PR. That's OK for onshore applicants but what about offshore applicants. From whom should they get the document signed/ attested. Any thoughts n inputs?

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Saif
> 
> What is not so clear is that how to get the documents attested by onsite applicant who have the PR. That's OK for onshore applicants but what about offshore applicants. From whom should they get the document signed/ attested. Any thoughts n inputs?
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Hey Nitin,

That is what has been asked on this forum twice recently, if I knew I would've answered 
However, my understanding now is that when people go for medicals, they should request the doctor to confirm the identity of the kid owing to the difference in pictures.
It is a aprt of panel clinic to confirm identity before a medical is conducted because fraud can happen here as may understand.
I request someone who did it from offshore to come forward and explain the process.

My regards,
Saif


----------



## DVS105

Rupi2cool said:


> Very slow start of the week. Only 1 grant reported on Immitracker


Strange enough, there are no new lodgements as well. Is something wrong with Immitracket (may be)

Regards,
DV


----------



## DVS105

Rupi2cool said:


> Very slow start of the week. Only 1 grant reported on Immitracker


Strange enough, there are no new lodgements as well. Is something wrong with Immitracker (may be)

Regards,
DV


----------



## nitin2611

saifsd said:


> Hey Nitin,
> 
> 
> 
> That is what has been asked on this forum twice recently, if I knew I would've answered
> 
> However, my understanding now is that when people go for medicals, they should request the doctor to confirm the identity of the kid owing to the difference in pictures.
> 
> It is a aprt of panel clinic to confirm identity before a medical is conducted because fraud can happen here as may understand.
> 
> I request someone who did it from offshore to come forward and explain the process.
> 
> 
> 
> My regards,
> 
> Saif




Thanks Saif. I wonder too for the Offshore...


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends,

I´ve already asked this question before but nobody replied.

CO contacted me last week and asked me to provide PCC for Ukraine mentioning that I spent more than 12 months in this country in the past 10 years, which is not true. I was approx. 5 times for holidays there and totally spent not longer than 30 days in last 10 years there.
I checked Form 80 and I didn´t do any mistakes by filling it. So, assume CO just made a mistake.

How can I notify CO that I only spent max. 30 days in last 10 years in Ukraine? Should I write the letter and upload into IMMI Acount? Should I also scan all stamps in my passport showing my arrival/departure dates, etc.?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Bandish

DVS105 said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very slow start of the week. Only 1 grant reported on Immitracker
> 
> 
> 
> Strange enough, there are no new lodgements as well. Is something wrong with Immitracket (may be)
> 
> Regards,
> DV
Click to expand...

There was a scheduled maintenance activity for immiaccount as per the message seen while logging in to immiaccount last week. That could be the reason...


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I´ve already asked this question before but nobody replied.
> 
> CO contacted me last week and asked me to provide PCC for Ukraine mentioning that I spent more than 12 months in this country in the past 10 years, which is not true. I was approx. 5 times for holidays there and totally spent not longer than 30 days in last 10 years there.
> I checked Form 80 and I didn´t do any mistakes by filling it. So, assume CO just made a mistake.
> 
> How can I notify CO that I only spent max. 30 days in last 10 years in Ukraine? Should I write the letter and upload into IMMI Acount? Should I also scan all stamps in my passport showing my arrival/departure dates, etc.?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Reply back to the same email and click IP button if it is showing up and wait...


----------



## Saif

How much minimum employment is required to claim partner points or for a positive skills assessment for partner?


----------



## Bandish

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I´ve already asked this question before but nobody replied.
> 
> CO contacted me last week and asked me to provide PCC for Ukraine mentioning that I spent more than 12 months in this country in the past 10 years, which is not true. I was approx. 5 times for holidays there and totally spent not longer than 30 days in last 10 years there.
> I checked Form 80 and I didn´t do any mistakes by filling it. So, assume CO just made a mistake.
> 
> How can I notify CO that I only spent max. 30 days in last 10 years in Ukraine? Should I write the letter and upload into IMMI Acount? Should I also scan all stamps in my passport showing my arrival/departure dates, etc.?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


According to me, you should scan all stamps in your passport showing arrival/departure dates and upload it in one PDF, so that it gives a clear idea to the CO of your duration of stay.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> How much minimum employment is required to claim partner points or for a positive skills assessment for partner?


I have not claimed partner points, but nothing is mentioned for the years of experience of spouse. I think 1 or 2 years of experience should be enough, but others who have claimed points would have precise information. 

As per the homeaffairs website:

Partner skills:
Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

1. was under 45 years old
2. had competent English
3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


----------



## JG

Bandish said:


> I have not claimed partner points, but nothing is mentioned for the years of experience of spouse. I think 1 or 2 years of experience should be enough, but others who have claimed points would have precise information.
> 
> As per the homeaffairs website:
> 
> Partner skills:
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> 1. was under 45 years old
> 2. had competent English
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


Bandish how are you feeling when you are so near to your grant??


----------



## Elu

jtech said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to share that by the grace of Almighty Allah, I received my Grant on Friday, Feb 1 2019, 11:30 AM Aus Time. The feeling was overwhelming considering that I have been checking my immiaccount every morning around this time but 'received' just wont change. However, on Friday morning it changed to 'Finalised' and so the wait was finally over. I couldn't sleep after that but i'm not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This group and all the members here have been a great support system. Only another person in the same boat can understands the anxiety and patience needed to get through the wait/guessing game - especially after you get your ITA.
> 
> Anyhow, after 8 years since I last left Melbourne - I shall meet the lovely city again. I have been wanting to write this but just the thoughts and the list of things you need to do before leaving all of a sudden pile up.
> 
> I wish every single person here all the best and my advice will be to be patient. Just remind yourself that everything happens at the right time. This is how I got through.
> 
> I'm going to start looking for jobs now. Wish you all the best of everything. God Bless!
> 
> Timelines:
> Code: 261313
> ITA: 10 Sep 2018
> Application Submitted: 30 Oct 2018
> Medicals: 26 Dec 2018
> AFP & Local Police Clearance: 5 Dec 2018
> *Grant: 1 Feb 2019*


Many many congratulations 🎆 jtech!


----------



## Ptera

saifsd said:


> Reply back to the same email and click IP button if it is showing up and wait...


Thanks for your reply. In the email from CO it´s mentioned to not send any attachments via email. Therfore, don´t know how to notify CO about it.. Should I write an explanation in word document and upload into immi account? Are any forms available for it?

QUOTE
You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount.
Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments.
UNQUOTE


----------



## Bandish

JG said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not claimed partner points, but nothing is mentioned for the years of experience of spouse. I think 1 or 2 years of experience should be enough, but others who have claimed points would have precise information.
> 
> As per the homeaffairs website:
> 
> Partner skills:
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> 1. was under 45 years old
> 2. had competent English
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish how are you feeling when you are so near to your grant??
Click to expand...

Haha... As usual, myself... 🙂

Though would have loved to get it on my daughters birthday... A sneak peek (attached) of the decorations done by me for her... Was totally engrossed doing it. Enjoyed thoroughly...


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Bandish said:


> I have not claimed partner points, but nothing is mentioned for the years of experience of spouse. I think 1 or 2 years of experience should be enough, but others who have claimed points would have precise information.
> 
> As per the homeaffairs website:
> 
> Partner skills:
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> 1. was under 45 years old
> 2. had competent English
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.





saifsd said:


> How much minimum employment is required to claim partner points or for a positive skills assessment for partner?


It depends on the assessing authority. For example to get accessed by ACS, minimum 2 years of experience is required. But for other accessing authorities there is no minimum experience required except the CDR report. This is what I understood after my research and from my agent.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Ptera said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reply back to the same email and click IP button if it is showing up and wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. In the email from CO it´s mentioned to not send any attachments via email. Therfore, don´t know how to notify CO about it.. Should I write an explanation in word document and upload into immi account? Are any forms available for it?
> 
> QUOTE
> You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount.
> Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments.
> UNQUOTE
Click to expand...

What I understood is that you should not attach documents in mail, only attach docs in immiaccount. So, in mail, you could just mention the dates of your stay and say that you have attached the scanned copy of all the stamps in immiaccount, also specify the category where you uploaded the PDF.


----------



## Ptera

Bandish said:


> What I understood is that you should not attach documents in mail, only attach docs in immiaccount. So, in mail, you could just mention the dates of your stay and say that you have attached the scanned copy of all the stamps in immiaccount, also specify the category where you uploaded the PDF.


Thanks. Makes sence.
Appreciate your fast reply!


----------



## RockyRaj

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I´ve already asked this question before but nobody replied.
> 
> CO contacted me last week and asked me to provide PCC for Ukraine mentioning that I spent more than 12 months in this country in the past 10 years, which is not true. I was approx. 5 times for holidays there and totally spent not longer than 30 days in last 10 years there.
> I checked Form 80 and I didn´t do any mistakes by filling it. So, assume CO just made a mistake.
> 
> How can I notify CO that I only spent max. 30 days in last 10 years in Ukraine? Should I write the letter and upload into IMMI Acount? Should I also scan all stamps in my passport showing my arrival/departure dates, etc.?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.




With the letter stating that you haven’t stayed more than 30days and include all the visa pages in the last 10 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> I have not claimed partner points, but nothing is mentioned for the years of experience of spouse. I think 1 or 2 years of experience should be enough, but others who have claimed points would have precise information.
> 
> As per the homeaffairs website:
> 
> Partner skills:
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> 1. was under 45 years old
> 2. had competent English
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


Thanks Bandish, my friend is onshore.... and that is his exact issue, his wife has completed only 6 months of employment and he wants to know if he is eligible to claim her points?


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your reply. In the email from CO it´s mentioned to not send any attachments via email. Therfore, don´t know how to notify CO about it.. Should I write an explanation in word document and upload into immi account? Are any forms available for it?
> 
> QUOTE
> You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount.
> Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments.
> UNQUOTE


Just reply back normally as you would reply to an email explaining your response to the query and as Bandish suggested, upload the doc in immi with a reference in your reply email. Hope that solves your issue. Good luck.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Haha... As usual, myself... 🙂
> 
> Though would have loved to get it on my daughters birthday... A sneak peek (attached) of the decorations done by me for her... Was totally engrossed doing it. Enjoyed thoroughly...


Wonderful! And happy birthday to her.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Thanks Bandish, my friend is onshore.... and that is his exact issue, his wife has completed only 6 months of employment and he wants to know if he is eligible to claim her points?


Hmm... six months seems less... because they(ACS) generally deduct 2 years of experience to fulfill suitability criteria. May be he could refer an agent.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Wonderful! And happy birthday to her.


Thanks so much...


----------



## Swethaganga

Bandish said:


> JG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not claimed partner points, but nothing is mentioned for the years of experience of spouse. I think 1 or 2 years of experience should be enough, but others who have claimed points would have precise information.
> 
> As per the homeaffairs website:
> 
> Partner skills:
> Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> 1. was under 45 years old
> 2. had competent English
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish how are you feeling when you are so near to your grant??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha... As usual, myself... 🙂
> 
> Though would have loved to get it on my daughters birthday... A sneak peek (attached) of the decorations done by me for her... Was totally engrossed doing it. Enjoyed thoroughly...
Click to expand...



Wow... its wonderful.. when is her birthday..


----------



## Swethaganga

I wish you good luck..and her a very happy birthday..


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Hmm... six months seems less... because they(ACS) generally deduct 2 years of experience to fulfill suitability criteria. May be he could refer an agent.


I dont know if his wife is in IT or not, however since the employment is in Australia why would ACS deduct 2 years? Just wanted to know out of curiosity...


----------



## Bandish

Swethaganga said:


> I wish you good luck..and her a very happy birthday..


Thanks so much...


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> I dont know if his wife is in IT or not, however since the employment is in Australia why would ACS deduct 2 years? Just wanted to know out of curiosity...


Oh, sorry, somehow I presumed that she was offshore. 

For skilled employment in Australia, they don't give points for 'less than a year' of experience to the primary applicant, whereas, for offshore experience, no points for 'less than 3 years' of experience.

So, I think, still they deduct one year for suitability. Just my understanding.

Though not clear when it comes to claiming partner points.


----------



## Saif

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> It depends on the assessing authority. For example to get accessed by ACS, minimum 2 years of experience is required. But for other accessing authorities there is no minimum experience required except the CDR report. This is what I understood after my research and from my agent.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Thanks,
Any idea if DHA would award points for less than a year's experience if if the assessing authority gives a positive?


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

saifsd said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Any idea if DHA would award points for less than a year's experience if if the assessing authority gives a positive?


Yes, if the assessment is positive, 5 points are awarded irrespective of experience. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpreddy443

saifsd said:


> How much minimum employment is required to claim partner points or for a positive skills assessment for partner?


If the spouse belong to IT/Computer science then, minimum of 2years to claim an assesment outcome for ACS. If the spouse belong to any other stream only 3CDR reports are enouf to get assesment from Engineers Australia.

followed by no less than 6band in ielts or pte


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> There was a scheduled maintenance activity for immiaccount as per the message seen while logging in to immiaccount last week. That could be the reason...


Hope tomorrow nothing such like thing...


----------



## Nailawajahat

Raja the great said:


> How many of you are waiting for Grant, after CO contact from August or before?
> 
> Who is your CO and where is he/she from?


Hi raja.. I'm also in the same boat
Lodged visa on 24 August.. co contact on 14 nov for pte scores to sent via pearson website. CO sarah
Still waiting for grant


----------



## sumitgupta225

hi guys,

I received CO contact for reference letter from current org and "Australia academic transcript"

query - for the reference letter they asked for:-

1. Is it a problem if HR mentions in the letter that it is for part time MBA? I didn't want to disclose actual reason is immigration so used this alibi. I thought CO would only be concerned with the letter and not the purpose it was issued for. 

2. CO also wants letter to have 'direct' contact number of the person who signs it. HR says they cannot provide direct number. Of course, board room numbers are there since it is official letterhead. Any cause for worry? Do they require direct number because they may call the person to confirm?

query on transcript - The CO asked for "Provide certified copies of your academic transcripts issued by your Australian education provider."

As people here suggested, i need to provide an SD. Can someone guide me with the major points of the contents? 

Like i said, I never had any education in Australia nor claimed any points for it. My total points claimed were 75 - Age 25, English - 20, Work ex - 15, Degree - 15.

The email to CO hasn't elicited any response.


----------



## beeze50

Nailawajahat said:


> Hi raja.. I'm also in the same boat
> Lodged visa on 24 August.. co contact on 14 nov for pte scores to sent via pearson website. CO sarah
> Still waiting for grant


I got a CO contact for same reason to send PTE score online.

I had got the CO contact on 17th Jan but looking at current trend it seems 2 - 3 month is a clear cut norm.

Is there any statistics on IMMI tracker for turn around time post CO contact ?

I had read a couple of cases where they got a grant in 6 weeks post CO contact as well.

Regards,
Varun
Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Haha... As usual, myself... 🙂
> 
> Though would have loved to get it on my daughters birthday... A sneak peek (attached) of the decorations done by me for her... Was totally engrossed doing it. Enjoyed thoroughly...


WOW!! thats really nice and beautiful ! 

Hearty birthday wishes to the lil one  How old is she now bandish ! Hope u guys had a blast .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## AGupta

*Document Size*

Hello Folks

My Birth Certificate was not available at the time of Visa lodgement. Going to upload it now however, the scan copy I received now is ~ 2 MB. 

Can anyone please confirm if there is any size limit of <500 KB on Birth certificate.

Many thanks for your prompt responses

Thanks


----------



## tejasvichugh

Jarnoma17 said:


> Same with me , they asked my wife's PTE scores on 19th of Nov 2018 although I have submitted both of ours scores online and screenshot as well. I did same sent my PTE scorecard again through other documents option as we can't resend through the pearson's. My application shows further assessing from 20th Nov and I am still waiting. Please let me know if you if have any other ideas for this scenario. Thanks


Hey, I gave my PTE in July 2016 and my application status is currently "Received". I was also wondering that what should I do if CO asks for PTE score to be sent online again? That won't be possible as there isn't an option on Pearson website now since it's been more than 2 years. I do have a confirmation from PTE about scores being sent to DHA back in 2016. I have also uploaded a PDF result in my immiaccount.
Any thoughts?


----------



## AGupta

kansvignesh said:


> I did not claim spouse points. I submitted the following.
> 
> Me (main applicant):
> Passport copy
> Birth cert
> ACS
> IELTS
> Education: Degree
> Work experience (Exactly same as I submitted to ACS): stat decl of work exp with R&R, experience cert; I submitted pay slips for current company. I did not submit tax, bank statements and payslips for entire duration.
> Form 80
> PCC
> Passport photo
> 
> Spouse:
> Passport copy
> Birth cert
> marriage cert
> degree copy. I also attached my spouse consolidated marksheet that had medium of instruction as "English"
> Form 80
> PCC
> Passport photo
> 
> Kid:
> Passport copy
> birth cert
> passport photo


Can you confirm you didn't submit National ID (Aadhaar) for your kid. I will be bit relieved if so, as I am staying out of India for now and don't have Aadhaar for my kids.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AGupta said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> My Birth Certificate was not available at the time of Visa lodgement. Going to upload it now however, the scan copy I received now is ~ 2 MB.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if there is any size limit of <500 KB on Birth certificate.
> 
> Many thanks for your prompt responses
> 
> Thanks


It has to be under 5MB so you're all good


----------



## Jarnoma17

This is a tough situation. I am not sure about this but I think they will consider you if you lodge your visa at least some months before your PTE expire. You can call Pearson and check with them. Good luck!


----------



## hkhkhk

Hi All,

My ACS was initiated last year in Jan and now I got message that my ACS membership is expired on ACS site (https://www.acs.org.au/myacs/). As I am still waiting for my grant, can you please let me know if I need to re-register by paying them $374. But the ACS letter says that it is valid for 24 months. Can you guys please suggest here.


----------



## hkhkhk

Hi All,

My ACS was initiated last year in Jan and now I got message that my ACS membership is expired on ACS site (https://www.acs.org.au/myacs/). As I am still waiting for my grant, can you please let me know if I need to re-register by paying them $374. But the ACS letter says that it is valid for 24 months.

Can you guys please suggest here.


----------



## hkhkhk

Hi All,

I have got the CO contact on 29th Oct 2018 and responded on the same date but since then haven't got the grant or any contact, the application status still shows "Further assessment". 
Can you please suggest what to do in this case.


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It has to be under 5MB so you're all good


As always appreciate your quick response, PI.

In the Documents Limits Instructions, it is stated that all Identity documents should be of < 500 KB, rest can be of < 5 MB. So Birth Certificate isn't to be considered as Identity Document?

Thanks


----------



## Raja the great

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got the CO contact on 29th Oct 2018 and responded on the same date but since then haven't got the grant or any contact, the application status still shows "Further assessment".
> Can you please suggest what to do in this case.


Hi Sandeep,

What was the reason for CO Contact? Who was your CO?:fingerscrossed:
Mine was for PTE scores online on 31st October 2018.
My case officer was Ladan from Adelaide team.


----------



## hkhkhk

Hi Raja,

PTE scorecard was requested to be submitted online, uploaded on same day and since then waiting.

I am not sure whether we can publicly share CO name.

Have you got the grant?


Raja the great said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> What was the reason for CO Contact? Who was your CO?:fingerscrossed:
> Mine was for PTE scores online on 31st October 2018.
> My case officer was Ladan from Adelaide team.


----------



## Raja the great

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi Raja,
> 
> PTE scorecard was requested to be submitted online, uploaded on same day and since then waiting.
> 
> I am not sure whether we can publicly share CO name.
> 
> Have you got the grant?


Still waiting for the Grant! I saw some Nov CO contacted for PTE online got grants. 

I asked about CO information to see the queue.


----------



## bssanthosh47

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got the CO contact on 29th Oct 2018 and responded on the same date but since then haven't got the grant or any contact, the application status still shows "Further assessment".
> Can you please suggest what to do in this case.


Sit back and relax .there is nothing much u can do .

The usual turn around presently is 2-3 months as per the current trend .

What's your lodgement date ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi Raja,
> 
> PTE scorecard was requested to be submitted online, uploaded on same day and since then waiting.
> 
> I am not sure whether we can publicly share CO name.
> 
> Have you got the grant?
> 
> 
> Raja the great said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> What was the reason for CO Contact? Who was your CO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was for PTE scores online on 31st October 2018.
> My case officer was Ladan from Adelaide team.
Click to expand...

They will need you to send the score via Pearson . If you have not sent it via Pearson account , try sending it to DHA else call up Pearson helpline and ask them to send it again to DHA 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vamsi01986

beautiful!


Bandish said:


> Haha... As usual, myself... 🙂
> 
> Though would have loved to get it on my daughters birthday... A sneak peek (attached) of the decorations done by me for her... Was totally engrossed doing it. Enjoyed thoroughly...


----------



## Raja the great

bssanthosh47 said:


> Sit back and relax .there is nothing much u can do .
> 
> The usual turn around presently is 2-3 months as per the current trend .
> 
> What's your lodgement date ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I lodged my application on 15th August CO on 31st October


----------



## bssanthosh47

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi Raja,
> 
> PTE scorecard was requested to be submitted online, uploaded on same day and since then waiting.
> 
> I am not sure whether we can publicly share CO name.
> 
> Have you got the grant?
> 
> 
> Raja the great said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> What was the reason for CO Contact? Who was your CO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was for PTE scores online on 31st October 2018.
> My case officer was Ladan from Adelaide team.
Click to expand...

Yes u r right . It is not wise to share the co names publicly . They are just doing their jobs . U never know if your case will go to the same co again .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> WOW!! thats really nice and beautiful !
> 
> Hearty birthday wishes to the lil one  How old is she now bandish ! Hope u guys had a blast .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks for the lovely wishes  
Yeah we had a great time with lots of fun and games...


----------



## Bandish

vamsi01986 said:


> beautiful!


Thanks Vamsi


----------



## Jeff0504

Hello Guys, 
Hope everyone is doing great. I am a silent follower of this thread. I applied for my 189 on August 8 (ICT Security Specialist) and I got my "Immi Commencement Email" on November 29. Since then I didn't get any updates from my CO (Alison, Adelaide GSM). And to make it worse, the status in my Immi Account hasn't changed (It still says "Application Received"). My Query is: 
Can I call Immigration and ask for any updates or do you guys prefer me to wait patiently for 2 more months (by that time I will reach the 8-month threshold)?
Any advice would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bandish

Jeff0504 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Hope everyone is doing great. I am a silent follower of this thread. I applied for my 189 on August 8 (ICT Security Specialist) and I got my "Immi Commencement Email" on November 29. Since then I didn't get any updates from my CO (Alison, Adelaide GSM). And to make it worse, the status in my Immi Account hasn't changed (It still says "Application Received"). My Query is:
> Can I call Immigration and ask for any updates or do you guys prefer me to wait patiently for 2 more months (by that time I will reach the 8-month threshold)?
> Any advice would be really appreciated. Thank you.


According to me you should wait as calling DHA may not expedite the process, if you are in the processing time limit. 
Also, if you get immi Commencement mail, then the status does not change ... it remains received.
All the best for a speedy grant ...


----------



## harpreet22

Not many grants on immitracker this week, all CO contacts.


----------



## aviator505

Any idea what happened,seems to be a dry week with countable grants.
Till last weeks things were progressing well.No Grants reported in immitracker today as well


----------



## Raja the great

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes u r right . It is not wise to share the co names publicly . They are just doing their jobs . U never know if your case will go to the same co again .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Can i delete/edit original post now? :tsk:


----------



## harpreet22

aviator505 said:


> Any idea what happened,seems to be a dry week with countable grants.
> Till last weeks things were progressing well.No Grants reported in immitracker today as well


No idea, I was expecting a response by 15th Feb


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> According to me you should wait as calling DHA may not expedite the process, if you are in the processing time limit.
> Also, if you get immi Commencement mail, then the status does not change ... it remains received.
> All the best for a speedy grant ...


Hey Bandish,
All the best.Ur time of Grant seems to be nearby..
Although this Feb month has started a slow note with very less grants this month.

Cheers!


----------



## Bandish

aviator505 said:


> Hey Bandish,
> All the best.Ur time of Grant seems to be nearby..
> Although this Feb month has started a slow note with very less grants this month.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks so much aviator505... 
Yeah, less grants ... No idea why.. They might be busy changing their plan of action probably... 

11-Feb-2019 is a holiday I believe and then Valentines day on 14-Feb-2019. So, seems to be a slow first half w.r.t. grants...

Lets hope for the best !!


----------



## itspuneetv

For notification of change of circumstances (with respect of change of my residential address for more than 30 days) do I need to use feature in immiaccount or upload form 1022?


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> Thanks so much aviator505...
> Yeah, less grants ... No idea why.. They might be busy changing their plan of action probably...
> 
> 11-Feb-2019 is a holiday I believe and then Valentines day on 14-Feb-2019. So, seems to be a slow first half w.r.t. grants...
> 
> Lets hope for the best !!


nope there is no holiday on 11 feb Bandish.its a working day!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

itspuneetv said:


> For notification of change of circumstances (with respect of change of my residential address for more than 30 days) do I need to use feature in immiaccount or upload form 1022?


If you use the feature on Immiaccount it will automatically upload the relevant form to your document list.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

16Nov lodgement reported a DG today for 261313! 

It's moving 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Jarnoma17 said:


> Same with me , they asked my wife's PTE scores on 19th of Nov 2018 although I have submitted both of ours scores online and screenshot as well. I did same sent my PTE scorecard again through other documents option as we can't resend through the pearson's. My application shows further assessing from 20th Nov and I am still waiting. Please let me know if you if have any other ideas for this scenario. Thanks


Hi jarnoma17,

I am in the same situation. Replied to my CO on the same date i.e. 20th Nov 2018 and still got no response. They have not started giving grants to CO cases of Nov 2018. Do update in case you see any movement in your case. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS was initiated last year in Jan and now I got message that my ACS membership is expired on ACS site (https://www.acs.org.au/myacs/). As I am still waiting for my grant, can you please let me know if I need to re-register by paying them $374. But the ACS letter says that it is valid for 24 months. Can you guys please suggest here.


Sandeep,

ACS is Australia's national association of Computing/IT Professionals; having their membership is one thing and getting skills assessment done from them is another.
Your skill assessment result is valid for 2 years and when you do that ACS gives you 1 year membership complementary. So, if you want to keep yourself updated about what ACS is doing and Aus tech environment per se you can renew your membership. The literature they send is really good to keep yourself updated, you can also atend their events and conferences.
Apart from that dont read too much into the notice, it has nothing to do with your visa application.
Hope that clears your doubts.

Best,
saif


----------



## pcalbus

My 2 cents on the CO contact applications.

It looks like once CO contact happens the application goes back in the queue and it will be processed along with the applications posted during that time.
EX:My Lodgement date was 19th Oct, and CO contact was on 1st FEB, so next my application will be checked when they start processing the Feb applications.

Atleast that is the trend in immitracker, All the October CO contacts were processed in Dec and Jan same months during which October applications were processed.


----------



## pcalbus

And for people who got CO contacts during the Jan and Feb, good news is that, number of invites in December month was less, so things might happen sooner than 2 or 3 months.


----------



## hgupta80

Guys - I had a prior PR in 2003 (which i never used). I have lodged my 189 on Dec 29 2018. Do you think having a prior PR which i never used would harm my chances of getting a new PR now? If not, should i put in a photocopy of the previous PR somewhere on the account? Do suggest.


----------



## snitu13

Hi All,
I am in process of visa application. Is there any *file naming conventions* to take care before we upload the documents?

Older website link had "file naming tips" - https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/atta#sub-heading-4 
However I cannot find any file naming tips in new website - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au

TIA.


----------



## snitu13

saifsd said:


> Friends,
> 
> Here is some additional information regarding my application that might be helpful in some way, or at least help calm a few nerves...
> ....
> ....
> *- Others:*
> -- *All my file names had spaces*
> ....
> 
> 
> Thank you once again and good luck to all the ones waiting.


Hello Friend, 
Can you please clarify, if file name should have spaces or not?
Also, are statutory declarations, resume required to be uploaded in visa application?

Thanks.


----------



## Saif

snitu13 said:


> Hello Friend,
> Can you please clarify, if file name should have spaces or not?
> Also, are statutory declarations, resume required to be uploaded in visa application?
> 
> Thanks.


Use the guidelines on the older website it helps to keep tings clean and readable, but I know the system is strong enough to reject if a name has an issue.
SD for which purpose?
Resume not required


----------



## JG

aviator505 said:


> Hey Bandish,
> All the best.Ur time of Grant seems to be nearby..
> Although this Feb month has started a slow note with very less grants this month.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah this week is very slow with grants.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Hi

Just spoke to the PTE customer care for resending my PTE score report again to DHA.

They say it's not possible and provided an email id which can be provided to CO I'm case the report sent previously is inaccessible to them.

Then in 24-48 hrs they will get a revert from Pearson about how to login to Pearson portal to view the score report.

Guys, anyone had the same experience with re- sending scores after CO contact?

I sent it on 22-March-2018 last year and worried if I m gonna get a CO contact for the same. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmax

Hi

Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday 

A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant. 

ANZSCO - 261112
Points : 80 
ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
189 EOI: September 2018
Invite: 11 Nov 2018
Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
*GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019


----------



## tejasvichugh

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just spoke to the PTE customer care for resending my PTE score report again to DHA.
> 
> They say it's not possible and provided an email id which can be provided to CO I'm case the report sent previously is inaccessible to them.
> 
> Then in 24-48 hrs they will get a revert from Pearson about how to login to Pearson portal to view the score report.
> 
> Guys, anyone had the same experience with re- sending scores after CO contact?
> 
> I sent it on 22-March-2018 last year and worried if I m gonna get a CO contact for the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Hi can you please share the email ID as I am in a similar case?


----------



## Bandish

fmax said:


> Hi
> 
> Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday
> 
> A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EOI: September 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> *GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019


Congratulations ... 
All the best ...


----------



## dkkrlaus

fmax said:


> Hi
> 
> Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday
> 
> A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EOI: September 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> *GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019


Congrats !

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

tejasvichugh said:


> Hi can you please share the email ID as I am in a similar case?


[email protected]

Share it with CO and ask them to mail on this email id. They will get instructions on how to access your score report. 
Do share your PTE id with CO to get it processed quickly.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

fmax said:


> Hi
> 
> Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday
> 
> A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EOI: September 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> *GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019


Congratulations


----------



## New_asp

Hi

We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..

Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Recently, I’ve been seeing more and more CO contact asking applicants to re-send their PTE scores eventhough they have sent it. Is this something to he concerned about ?


----------



## Ankit Mehta

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


Many congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Sanjiv1985 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Share it with CO and ask them to mail on this email id. They will get instructions on how to access your score report.
> Do share your PTE id with CO to get it processed quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


 Hi experts, of late many applicants are complaining about CO contact asking for sending PTE score cards to DHA through Pearson portal, which was already done. What could be the reason for this? I have given PTE test 3 times to score 79+ in all modules. Since I selected "send scores to DHA" at the time of my account creation , I believe all my 3 score cards were sent to DHA. Now I can't send the score card again as Pearson doesn't allow us to send score card a second time. Is there any action required from my side to avoid CO contact? I didn't attach any screen shot. I have only uploaded my report in language ability section.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Share it with CO and ask them to mail on this email id. They will get instructions on how to access your score report.
> Do share your PTE id with CO to get it processed quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts, of late many applicants are complaining about CO contact asking for sending PTE score cards to DHA through Pearson portal, which was already done. What could be the reason for this? I have given PTE test 3 times to score 79+ in all modules. Since I selected "send scores to DHA" at the time of my account creation , I believe all my 3 score cards were sent to DHA. Now I can't send the score card again as Pearson doesn't allow us to send score card a second time. Is there any action required from my side to avoid CO contact? I didn't attach any screen shot. I have only uploaded my report in language ability section.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Even if you give the exam 10times , you will only enter the reference number of the score card with 79+ or with which u have claimed points in EOI while filling in the visa application . DHA sometimes asks if your updated score card file is corrupted or they are unable to trace your report in their mail via your reference number . Do not worry much . This is nothing new . This has been going on since a long time . Imagine the pile of mails from Pearson that goes into DHA mail box , sometimes they won't be able to trace it , as simple as that .
Upload the mail copy if u have now and relax .there is nothing much u can do . If CO asks, u have send it again or suggest them to check with Pearson with the mail id as suggested in above posts . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## divyashil

DivAus said:


> HI Ravish84,
> I created my own Immiaccount and imported my application by entering details like application lodge number which will be on payment receipt , DOB and travel document number.
> 
> Agents will not get to know if we have created , but make sure not to update or change anything by yourself. If you want to update something then you can ask you agent to do.
> All communication will go to your agent only.
> 
> All the best


Hi

If I import my application into new immiaccount as you have explained, will my agent loose access to my application and will they get to know that I can too view my application?

Thanks
DivyaShil


----------



## Saif

divyashil said:


> Hi
> 
> If I import my application into new immiaccount as you have explained, will my agent loose access to my application and will they get to know that I can too view my application?
> 
> Thanks
> DivyaShil


NO, but make sure not to change anything there.


----------



## Rajesh arora

fmax said:


> Hi
> 
> Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EOI: September 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> *GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


Congratulations ...


----------



## tejasvichugh

Sanjiv1985 said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please share the email ID as I am in a similar case?
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Share it with CO and ask them to mail on this email id. They will get instructions on how to access your score report.
> Do share your PTE id with CO to get it processed quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## bssanthosh47

divyashil said:


> Hi
> 
> If I import my application into new immiaccount as you have explained, will my agent loose access to my application and will they get to know that I can too view my application?
> 
> Thanks
> DivyaShil


Just spectate the application after importing . Do not change anything or upload .

If you do, your agent might wash hands from your applciation.

Agent will not come to know that u have imported the application and he will not loose any access .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## beeze50

Dear Friends,

I had applied for my PR on 27th Oct and got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score via their website which I did on same day.

Due to some professional commitments, I will need to switch my job sometime next month.

Assuming I dont get my grant before it, I will intimate my CO on change of employment.

Is there a specific list of documents I should share upfront in order to avoid any more queries in my processing ?

Would request if someone could share their experience on how to make this full proof and avoid another potential CO contact.

Regards,
Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## bssanthosh47

beeze50 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had applied for my PR on 27th Oct and got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score via their website which I did on same day.
> 
> Due to some professional commitments, I will need to switch my job sometime next month.
> 
> Assuming I dont get my grant before it, I will intimate my CO on change of employment.
> 
> Is there a specific list of documents I should share upfront in order to avoid any more queries in my processing ?
> 
> Would request if someone could share their experience on how to make this full proof and avoid another potential CO contact.
> 
> Regards,
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111


Update the new details using Change in circumstances in your immiaccount . It will automatically generate the relevant form and update in your immi account docs section . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Update the new details using Change in circumstances in your immiaccount . It will automatically generate the relevant form and update in your immi account docs section .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


What happened to your case santhosh? any CO?


----------



## beeze50

bssanthosh47 said:


> Update the new details using Change in circumstances in your immiaccount . It will automatically generate the relevant form and update in your immi account docs section .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


But do I also need to upload additional documents such as experience and reliving letter of the current organization I would quit and joining letter of the new organization ?

Getting a referral letter from the new organization would certainly be very challenging.

Any thoughts on this or would this be just change in circumstances form?


----------



## bssanthosh47

JG said:


> What happened to your case santhosh? any CO?


Nothing yet josey  Still waiting 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## drtvskuthsav

Hi,

I am currently holding 485 visa which is valid till 2020 and I'm in India to carry out some official assignments for an Australian company. While I am in India, I received invite to apply for 189.

I would like to know what happens if I apply for 189 PR when I'm in India. Will my TR (485) be valid? Do you recommend that I lodge my application for 189 when I get back to Australia?

Regards
Kuthsav Thattai


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Nothing yet josey  Still waiting
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I think Just trying one time and updating them with average time for contact is over will not do any harm.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Did you not send your score to DHA earlier?



beeze50 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had applied for my PR on 27th Oct and got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score via their website which I did on same day.
> 
> Due to some professional commitments, I will need to switch my job sometime next month.
> 
> Assuming I dont get my grant before it, I will intimate my CO on change of employment.
> 
> Is there a specific list of documents I should share upfront in order to avoid any more queries in my processing ?
> 
> Would request if someone could share their experience on how to make this full proof and avoid another potential CO contact.
> 
> Regards,
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## beeze50

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Did you not send your score to DHA earlier?


No I had missed out.


----------



## bssanthosh47

beeze50 said:


> But do I also need to upload additional documents such as experience and reliving letter of the current organization I would quit and joining letter of the new organization ?
> 
> Getting a referral letter from the new organization would certainly be very challenging.
> 
> Any thoughts on this or would this be just change in circumstances form?


Upload all your docs for the current company once u resign , like the releiving letters etc as u mentioned .

For the new company nothing is required as per the guidelines, as you are not claiming points for it and it is a change after you lodged your application . While updating the CO just mention this is a change post lodgement and is not relevant for points calculation if u want . Life dosent stop once u lodge the visa , changes do happen in life and u just update the change and move on . I have seen many applications with major changes post lodgement . dont worry much . Keep DHA informed of any change , this is sufficient 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

JG said:


> I think Just trying one time and updating them with average time for contact is over will not do any harm.


you mean to say give them a call ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> you mean to say give them a call ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Yes.


----------



## beeze50

bssanthosh47 said:


> Upload all your docs for the current company once u resign , like the releiving letters etc as u mentioned .
> 
> For the new company nothing is required as per the guidelines, as you are not claiming points for it and it is a change after you lodged your application . While updating the CO just mention this is a change post lodgement and is not relevant for points calculation if u want . Life dosent stop once u lodge the visa , changes do happen in life and u just update the change and move on . I have seen many applications with major changes post lodgement . dont worry much . Keep DHA informed of any change , this is sufficient
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Many thanks Santhosh..... that's a big relief!!!


----------



## Saif

drtvskuthsav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently holding 485 visa which is valid till 2020 and I'm in India to carry out some official assignments for an Australian company. While I am in India, I received invite to apply for 189.
> 
> I would like to know what happens if I apply for 189 PR when I'm in India. Will my TR (485) be valid? Do you recommend that I lodge my application for 189 when I get back to Australia?
> 
> Regards
> Kuthsav Thattai


Your 485 would be overridden by 189 when you GET the grant. 
For now you can apply from anywhere in the world.


----------



## nagar.vivek

Got my 489 Grant. Do we have any group for Indians staying in Adelaide. Is there a whatsapp group for Indians in South Australia. I am moving with family and recommendation will be appreciated regarding accommodation.


----------



## dipanshub

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged my visa on 10th Nov, 2018. While reviewing my form-80 I realized that the answer to the question of "Place of issue/issuing authority" (for passport), I mentioned only "place of issue". I forgot to mention the "Issuing authority" i.e. RPO City Name.

Should I file a error correction form for this and add the "issuing authority" name although the same details are clear from the passport colored scanned copy.

Kindly help.


----------



## Saif

dipanshub said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 10th Nov, 2018. While reviewing my form-80 I realized that the answer to the question of "Place of issue/issuing authority" (for passport), I mentioned only "place of issue". I forgot to mention the "Issuing authority" i.e. RPO City Name.
> 
> Should I file a error correction form for this and add the "issuing authority" name although the same details are clear from the passport colored scanned copy.
> 
> Kindly help.


I mentioned the city only, no problem.


----------



## dipanshub

saifsd said:


> I mentioned the city only, no problem.


Thanks Saifsd for your prompt response.


----------



## ShreyGotri

Why has the visa processing activity slowed down since yesterday? The immitracker shows just 4 approval since yesterday. Has the focus shifted on some other visa category or is there some issue with immitracker?


----------



## hkhkhk

Thanks a lot Saif!!



saifsd said:


> kumar.sandeep0109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS was initiated last year in Jan and now I got message that my ACS membership is expired on ACS site (https://www.acs.org.au/myacs/). As I am still waiting for my grant, can you please let me know if I need to re-register by paying them $374. But the ACS letter says that it is valid for 24 months. Can you guys please suggest here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandeep,
> 
> ACS is Australia's national association of Computing/IT Professionals; having their membership is one thing and getting skills assessment done from them is another.
> Your skill assessment result is valid for 2 years and when you do that ACS gives you 1 year membership complementary. So, if you want to keep yourself updated about what ACS is doing and Aus tech environment per se you can renew your membership. The literature they send is really good to keep yourself updated, you can also atend their events and conferences.
> Apart from that dont read too much into the notice, it has nothing to do with your visa application.
> Hope that clears your doubts.
> 
> Best,
> saif
Click to expand...


----------



## priyanka20

beeze50 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had applied for my PR on 27th Oct and got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score via their website which I did on same day.
> 
> Due to some professional commitments, I will need to switch my job sometime next month.
> 
> Assuming I dont get my grant before it, I will intimate my CO on change of employment.
> 
> Is there a specific list of documents I should share upfront in order to avoid any more queries in my processing ?
> 
> Would request if someone could share their experience on how to make this full proof and avoid another potential CO contact.
> 
> Regards,
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111


How can we submit our PTE score to DHA via PTE website? I don't remember while booking for exam, if I selected to option to send the score directly or not.


----------



## dnk.05

Granted!

It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.

ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
ITA: 11th Sep 2018
Medicals: 18th Sep
Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
Replied to CO: 15th Jan
Granted: 5th Jan 2019
IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)

Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> How can we submit our PTE score to DHA via PTE website? I don't remember while booking for exam, if I selected to option to send the score directly or not.


Login to PTE website>profile>send score report>Select Australia, tentative city, DHA


----------



## Bella_Sea

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Big congrats on your grant! Seems to be very fast after the CO contact a month ago. Best wishes for your future in Australia.


----------



## Saif

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Bandish

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Congratulations... 
There's a typo error for grant date.. It should be 5-feb-2019, I believe.


----------



## hena15

fmax said:


> Hi
> 
> Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday
> 
> A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EOI: September 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> *GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019


Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## pyrodestroyer

saifsd
Login to PTE website>profile>send score report>Select Australia said:


> This means you can re-send PTE scores multiplr times without calling Prarson then ?


----------



## hena15

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


This is superb!!! Congratulations!! 

ICT Business analyst cases moving at this pace raises my hopes to get a grant within 2-3 months!!


----------



## waqasashraf03

*Slow Processing of Visas*

Anyone knows why processing of visas has slow-down in February 2019.


----------



## sahana rashmi

fmax said:


> Hi
> 
> Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday
> 
> A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EOI: September 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> *GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Rajesh arora

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Congratulations


----------



## bssanthosh47

pyrodestroyer said:


> saifsd
> Login to PTE website>profile>send score report>Select Australia said:
> 
> 
> 
> This means you can re-send PTE scores multiplr times without calling Prarson then ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope .. you can send it via Pearson website only once . Either u mark it while booking for the exam to be sent or log into the account and send as saif mentioned . Either ways u can send the scores only once personally .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## bssanthosh47

ShreyGotri said:


> Why has the visa processing activity slowed down since yesterday? The immitracker shows just 4 approval since yesterday. Has the focus shifted on some other visa category or is there some issue with immitracker?


You are just looking at a sample batch on tracker.world is much bigger in reality. It is not a official tracker . No one knows what is happening . 189 has a separate set of COs as per my understanding and they don't shift the cos, atleast not now when there is a pile of huge backlogs and fresh applications.

You can call up DHA and check and let us know the reason 😛 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

pyrodestroyer said:


> This means you can re-send PTE scores multiplr times without calling Prarson then ?


If you have send the scores already it would prompt you so...


----------



## beeze50

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Congrats buddy.... happy to see you getting a grant withing a month of CO contact.

Was your CO the same during the grant as the one who raised the request for additional document ?


----------



## piyush_n

I also lodged my application on 15th Nov. Waiting for the grant.


----------



## AGupta

AGupta said:


> As always appreciate your quick response, PI.
> 
> In the Documents Limits Instructions, it is stated that all Identity documents should be of < 500 KB, rest can be of < 5 MB. So Birth Certificate isn't to be considered as Identity Document?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Folks

Can anyone please confirm that size of Birth certificate can be > 500 KB, ofcourse it has to be less than 5 MB. THough I think there shouldn't be any issues just bit cautious as I am unsure if Birth Certificate would be considered as Document of Identity which has to be less than 500 KB.


Thank you


----------



## AGupta

AGupta said:


> Can you confirm you didn't submit National ID (Aadhaar) for your kid. I will be bit relieved if so, as I am staying out of India for now and don't have Aadhaar for my kids.


Hope not having Aadhaar (National ID) of kids is not of a great concern. Is there anyone who didn't furnish Aadhaar but have got grant recently ?


----------



## dnk.05

beeze50 said:


> dnk.05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy.... happy to see you getting a grant withing a month of CO contact.
> 
> Was your CO the same during the grant as the one who raised the request for additional document ?
Click to expand...

Thank you. Guess all the other documents were in order so they probably had to wait for 815 to process.

It was 2 different COs


----------



## dnk.05

Rajesh arora said:


> dnk.05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## dnk.05

Bandish said:


> dnk.05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations...
> There's a typo error for grant date.. It should be 5-feb-2019, I believe.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes typo.. today 5th Feb 2019


----------



## Elu

Many many congratulations 🎆 to all grant receivers. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## manusaavi

Good to see the 261313 queue has moved to 16 Nov. I had lodged on 03 Nov and still the status is received.🤔 Seems like there is no streamline process...


----------



## nitin2611

fmax said:


> Hi
> 
> Just received the DIRECT GRANT today. Crazzy Excited.. Want to Thank this forum for all its help .. See u all in Australia sumday
> 
> A Tip - Get ur PTE scorecard sent to them via the PTE website / get IELTS scorecards Notarized and then upload,might work to get a direct grant.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112
> Points : 80
> ACS: July 2018: 8+ years relevant
> PTE: Sept 1st 2018: 90,90,80,90
> 189 EOI: September 2018
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Docs uploaded and Payment - 15 Nov
> *GRANT* - 5th Feb 2019




Many congratulations fmax


----------



## nitin2611

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you



Many congratulations!!!


----------



## nitin2611

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!




Many congratulations!!


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

*Non Migrating Spouse Medical and PCC*

Can somebody confirm if it is compulsory to submit Spouse and Kids Medical and PCC if they are non-migrating dependants in EOI / visa application?

A swift response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Can somebody confirm if it is compulsory to submit Spouse and Kids Medical and PCC if they are non-migrating dependants in EOI / visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> A swift response will be highly appreciated.


Yes it is mandatory

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Can somebody confirm if it is compulsory to submit Spouse and Kids Medical and PCC if they are non-migrating dependants in EOI / visa application?
> 
> A swift response will be highly appreciated.


If they are non migrating members but you have added them in your family unit in your visa application it will ask for medicals/pcc for them too .

If you have not added them in your visa application then it is not required for their medicals and PCC . You will be lodging your visa as a single applicant .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## niko2222

189 visa lodged 3rd September 2018
CO Contact 14th November 2018 (PTE to be sent online. 

How long more will I have to wait?

Has anyone with CO contact November got the grant?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Yes it is mandatory
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

bssanthosh47 said:


> If they are non migrating members but you have added them in your family unit in your visa application it will ask for medicals/pcc for them too .
> 
> If you have not added them in your visa application then it is not required for their medicals and PCC . You will be lodging your visa as a single applicant .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks. Is there a possibility for one to be married and yet not adding spouse and kids in family unit?


----------



## suleman jalil

*software engineer acs reassessment 189 or 190*

I had applied for ACS assessment in 2016. I hold the 4 years software engineering BS degree from Karachi Institute of Engineering and Technology, Pakistan, completed in 2008. My work experience was around 8 years. My degree was assessed to be equivalent to an associate degree with majors in software engineering. I inquired from ACS why my degree was downgraded, they said its some ranking or their own documents that they assess through. But didnt give a clear cut reason. My university is a chartered one having degree granting status since year 2000 and is also accreditated as well.

Shall i go for a reassessment with ACS? Recently one of my colleague with bachelor degree in IT from virtual university was assessed at australian bachelor. I was shocked that a virtual university degree is assessed at bachelor and mine was not. So is it worth going for a reassessment. 

Additionally, At the time of assessment i was not aware that part time 20 hrs work was also taken into assessment so i only submitted full time experience documents. As in between my full time jobs i had taken up part time projects for different companies due to my family issues. Now tell me can i submit those missed out part time work options at the reassessment. 

Best Regards,


----------



## pyrodestroyer

bssanthosh47 said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saifsd
> Login to PTE website>profile>send score report>Select Australia said:
> 
> 
> 
> This means you can re-send PTE scores multiplr times without calling Prarson then ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope .. you can send it via Pearson website only once . Either u mark it while booking for the exam to be sent or log into the account and send as saif mentioned . Either ways u can send the scores only once personally .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I opted to send my PTE score when I made my booking last year and until now I still can see the option to send the score report to DHA on Pearson’s website like the one saif mentioned above.
Click to expand...


----------



## accountant0618

I'm seeing some CO contacts for sending PTE scores... is this because they didn't send their scores in the first place? Or is this CO oversight? Or the DHA emails got piled up or something?

I'm a bit worried because I chose to send my scores when I applied for the exam, which was around May 2018. Lodged my visa November 2018. Will this be a problem? 

Hoping for a direct grant but if I do get a CO contact for this, I won't complain.


----------



## mnitin39

AGupta said:


> Hope not having Aadhaar (National ID) of kids is not of a great concern. Is there anyone who didn't furnish Aadhaar but have got grant recently ?


Aadhar is not a national ID, but it can be used as one in the application. You can give Pancard, driving licence and many other govt id proofs you have inbstead of Aadhar card.


----------



## kpreddy443

manusaavi said:


> Good to see the 261313 queue has moved to 16 Nov. I had lodged on 03 Nov and still the status is received.🤔 Seems like there is no streamline process...


I applied on 19 oct with same anzac code, No responce yet, Onshore. Still waiting


----------



## AGupta

mnitin39 said:


> Aadhar is not a national ID, but it can be used as one in the application. You can give Pancard, driving licence and many other govt id proofs you have inbstead of Aadhar card.


I am not sure if the system used to accept other docs such as PAN Card, License etc as National ID however, now when I logged in my Visa application last month, it was specifically looking for 12 digit number as National ID. If you try to provide some other format, the system would send a warning message that "Absence of National ID may delay the processing and further need to provide a justification of its absence too".


----------



## Sanjiv1985

pyrodestroyer said:


> This means you can re-send PTE scores multiplr times without calling Prarson then ?


No, just once. It will throw a message that it's already sent to DHA.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRSha

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Congratulations on your grant!!  Wondering why was the medical expiry date for your daughter just 6 months? Where is this expiry date mentioned? How old is she? My daughter was 11 months old when her medicals were done. Is the expiry date anything to do with the age of the child? I dont wish to get an IED so close to the grant date :fingerscrossed:


----------



## robanto

Bandish said:


> 04-March-2019
> All the Best...


Haha, thanks bud. Hopefully all of us waiting, receive it soon


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

RRSha said:


> Congratulations on your grant!!  Wondering why was the medical expiry date for your daughter just 6 months? Where is this expiry date mentioned? How old is she? My daughter was 11 months old when her medicals were done. Is the expiry date anything to do with the age of the child? I dont wish to get an IED so close to the grant date :fingerscrossed:


The validity is usually for 12 months, unless a medical undertaking is required (Form 815) then it becomes 6 months  

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...rements/health/after-your-health-examinations


----------



## RRSha

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The validity is usually for 12 months, unless a medical undertaking is required (Form 815) then it becomes 6 months
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information


----------



## staq_6

Hi Guys,

I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:

Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
ANZSCO code: 262112
Skill: ICT Security Specialist
CO Contact: 23 November 2018
CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
Visa Grant: Waiting

Guys, can someone tell me around when can K expect to get a reply from the CO? Its been almost 3 months and I cant understand why the delay as its being more than 2 months since CO contact. My case is also simple as there is no employment points claimed.

Please suggest an approximate date and give a shout if there's someone in the same profession as me. Thanks!


----------



## SAMYBOY

Hello Guys,

It has been 82 days since I lodged my 189 application but still I have not got any CO contact or update.

Is there any way that I can check my status as I am lodging my application through an agent?

Thank you.


----------



## JG

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> It has been 82 days since I lodged my 189 application but still I have not got any CO contact or update.
> 
> Is there any way that I can check my status as I am lodging my application through an agent?
> 
> Thank you.


No need to check anything clearly you are away from your grant by 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## JG

niko2222 said:


> 189 visa lodged 3rd September 2018
> CO Contact 14th November 2018 (PTE to be sent online.
> 
> How long more will I have to wait?
> 
> Has anyone with CO contact November got the grant?


May be one more month.


----------



## JG

accountant0618 said:


> I'm seeing some CO contacts for sending PTE scores... is this because they didn't send their scores in the first place? Or is this CO oversight? Or the DHA emails got piled up or something?
> 
> I'm a bit worried because I chose to send my scores when I applied for the exam, which was around May 2018. Lodged my visa November 2018. Will this be a problem?
> 
> Hoping for a direct grant but if I do get a CO contact for this, I won't complain.


There are no options to get it resend if you have send already all you can do is wait and see. Otherwise you have to attach a confirmation mail from PTE stating that scores have been sent to DHA. 

SO wait and watch.

Best wishes.


----------



## HERE

Guys got my grant.

261313 

Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.

Grant 06/02/2019.

So happy.


----------



## dkkrlaus

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Wow... Congrats dude !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


You seriously Lodged on 29-Nov??
Experience points claimed??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATN85

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.




Congrats!! That was really fast.. best of luck for next steps!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyankarishi

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


That's awesome!! congrats!! Just out of curiosity, are you currently living in Australia?? Trying to understand the trend of grant


----------



## aviator505

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Many congratulations.Can you Please update the immitracker accordingly


----------



## Bandish

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Wow... Congratulations... That was real fast... 
All the best !!


----------



## HERE

priyankarishi said:


> That's awesome!! congrats!! Just out of curiosity, are you currently living in Australia?? Trying to understand the trend of grant


Offshore in India.


----------



## priyankarishi

priyankarishi said:


> That's awesome!! congrats!! Just out of curiosity, are you currently living in Australia?? Trying to understand the trend of grant


Also, It would be great if you can share the timelines(medical) and points breakout please.


----------



## kpreddy443

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


congratulations..
Could you please tell me if the application is from offshore or onshore?


----------



## HERE

priyankarishi said:


> Also, It would be great if you can share the timelines(medical) and points breakout please.


Age 30

Degree 15

Experience 15

Spouse 5

PTE 20

Total 85 points.

3 applicants.


----------



## priyankarishi

HERE said:


> Offshore in India.


That's great!! happy for you

Also, It would be great if you can share the timelines(medical) and points breakout please.

And all the best for your next steps


----------



## HERE

priyankarishi said:


> That's great!! happy for you
> 
> Also, It would be great if you can share the timelines(medical) and points breakout please.
> 
> And all the best for your next steps


Medicals done on Jan 10th.


----------



## hena15

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Congratualtions...!!!


----------



## Ravish84

Hi Experts..Have you observed a trend wherein offshore candidates are expedited over onsite candidates for the same code and same lodgement date? I have seen offshore list move faster or is it because of volumes which are heavily offshore driven?


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

JG said:


> There are no options to get it resend if you have send already all you can do is wait and see. Otherwise you have to attach a confirmation mail from PTE stating that scores have been sent to DHA.
> 
> SO wait and watch.
> 
> Best wishes.


Hi,

After reading this post, just wanted to confirm if we need to specifically send the scores to DHA, apart from sending the score card? I have just sent the score card.

I have had one CO contact in which he asked for more documents relating to my employment but did not ask about the PTE scores. Is it usual to have more than CO contact also?

I had lodged my visa on 30th Sept, 2018 and the CO contact was on 14th Dec, 2018. I uploaded the required docs on 17th Dec, 2018 but haven't heard back. Really getting anxious now. My occupation is Software Engineer. I checked on immitracker and the people who had lodged around my time and had a CO contact, haven't received their visas yet. How long do you think it should be before I can get a visa? Sorry for so many queries.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## priyankarishi

Ravish84 said:


> Hi Experts..Have you observed a trend wherein offshore candidates are expedited over onsite candidates for the same code and same lodgement date? I have seen offshore list move faster or is it because of volumes which are heavily offshore driven?


Hi Ravi,

I suppose, the grants are based on the score.


----------



## HERE

Adding to the surprise the grant mail was delivered yesterday. I was not expecting anything before Feb last.


----------



## HERE

HERE said:


> Adding to the surprise the grant mail was delivered yesterday. I was not expecting anything before Feb last.


Yesterday was my birthday that is why I was busy with celebrations and all. Did not check my mail once. Today morning i refreshed and I saw that big mail. Grant.:mad2:


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi,

Has anyone tried to send an inquiry for the 189 visa. Does it help to speed up the process?

Sorry but I am onshore and have to look for a job and really getting anxious for a PR now.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Ravish84

Agree... My query was around offshore folks with equal scores, same code and same lodgement date as their onshore peers getting the grant earlier? Is it driven by volumes or any other parameter or is it a mystery? 



priyankarishi said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts..Have you observed a trend wherein offshore candidates are expedited over onsite candidates for the same code and same lodgement date? I have seen offshore list move faster or is it because of volumes which are heavily offshore driven?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I suppose, the grants are based on the score.
Click to expand...


----------



## dkkrlaus

HERE said:


> Adding to the surprise the grant mail was delivered yesterday. I was not expecting anything before Feb last.


My lodge date is on 27Nov 2018, 261313, medicals and pcc completed in December, single applicant, offshore. All docs provided. Mine is so close to you and still no updates. I really don't get the trend here !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

HERE said:


> Yesterday was my birthday that is why I was busy with celebrations and all. Did not check my mail once. Today morning i refreshed and I saw that big mail. Grant.:mad2:


Perfect timing !! Perfect gift !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

AGupta said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that size of Birth certificate can be > 500 KB, ofcourse it has to be less than 5 MB. THough I think there shouldn't be any issues just bit cautious as I am unsure if Birth Certificate would be considered as Document of Identity which has to be less than 500 KB.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Birth Cert is a proof of age and not identity


----------



## sahana rashmi

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineet4183

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Saif

suleman jalil said:


> I had applied for ACS assessment in 2016. I hold the 4 years software engineering BS degree from Karachi Institute of Engineering and Technology, Pakistan, completed in 2008. My work experience was around 8 years. My degree was assessed to be equivalent to an associate degree with majors in software engineering. I inquired from ACS why my degree was downgraded, they said its some ranking or their own documents that they assess through. But didnt give a clear cut reason. My university is a chartered one having degree granting status since year 2000 and is also accreditated as well.
> 
> Shall i go for a reassessment with ACS? Recently one of my colleague with bachelor degree in IT from virtual university was assessed at australian bachelor. I was shocked that a virtual university degree is assessed at bachelor and mine was not. So is it worth going for a reassessment.
> 
> Additionally, At the time of assessment i was not aware that part time 20 hrs work was also taken into assessment so i only submitted full time experience documents. As in between my full time jobs i had taken up part time projects for different companies due to my family issues. Now tell me can i submit those missed out part time work options at the reassessment.
> 
> Best Regards,


Mate, you need to take a step back and recall the reason why you are having your skills assessment done in the first place and dont let your emotions ride your intellect...
If you think getting education assessed as Majors/Bachelors and including part time work will have an impact on your relevant experience and therefore increase your points then I would say yes, you can go for a reassessment, but you will have to explain a reason why you are doing that, otherwise I'm afraid you may land up with the same report in hand once again and 500 dollars wasted.
Better before you even decide to take that path, send a polite email to ACS explaining what you explained here (including your friend's case with reference number) and wait for their reply...
But again, dont forget the main motive behind skills assessment, your overall score!
I'll give you my example, my Indian bachelors and masters are in Electronics and I was scared that I will have to write an RPL and what not since my profession is IT, surprisingly both of these degrees were assessed as AQF MAJORS in COMPUTING by ACS(I also attached some IT certificates, dont know if that helped). But at the end of the day ACS deducted 4 years of my experience. My score wouldn't have change anyway as within a couple of months I'd have competed 12 yrs...
So you understand what am I trying to say here? Be calm and think afresh, you are not your friend


----------



## Saif

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hmm... I opted to send my PTE score when I made my booking last year and until now I still can see the option to send the score report to DHA on Pearson’s website like the one saif mentioned above.


but if you try sending it again the system will tell you that scores have already been sent! Yes, the option is always there though...


----------



## Saif

accountant0618 said:


> I'm seeing some CO contacts for sending PTE scores... is this because they didn't send their scores in the first place? Or is this CO oversight? Or the DHA emails got piled up or something?
> 
> I'm a bit worried because I chose to send my scores when I applied for the exam, which was around May 2018. Lodged my visa November 2018. Will this be a problem?
> 
> Hoping for a direct grant but if I do get a CO contact for this, I won't complain.


I dont think so many requests from COs for PTE scores are because of an oversight. Looks like there is a bug in the system which is making the COs unable to view PTE scores right now, could be bug on the PTE side too.


----------



## vineet4183

dnk.05 said:


> Granted!
> 
> It was a big surprise to receive the grant exactly one year from the initial thought I asked my husband's opinion about migrating to Australia. Since day one we didn't waste a single day n worked on this goal.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - 75 points - 2 adults & 2 kids
> ITA: 11th Sep 2018
> Medicals: 18th Sep
> Visa Lodged: 5th Oct
> CO contacted: 15th Jan (form 815 for 5 year old. TB positive blood test but clear x-ray)
> Replied to CO: 15th Jan
> Granted: 5th Jan 2019
> IED: 03rd April 2019 (Daughter's medical expiry date is 6 months)
> 
> Thank you each and everyone in the group for sharing all the information keeping us positive and hopeful. Wish all of you waiting a speedy grant and a wonderful future in Aussie!


Congratulations


----------



## vineet4183

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


Congratulations.. that was quick


----------



## davidng

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Congrats mate, it's extremely fast


----------



## snitu13

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


Many Congrats!!

Can you share a list of documents you uploaded for family of 3. I am in same boat.. about to lodge in a day or two, so want to verify the list of documents to avoid CO contact.

Thanks!


----------



## snitu13

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Many Congrats.. Can you share a list of documents you uploaded?


----------



## vineet4183

suleman jalil said:


> I had applied for ACS assessment in 2016. I hold the 4 years software engineering BS degree from Karachi Institute of Engineering and Technology, Pakistan, completed in 2008. My work experience was around 8 years. My degree was assessed to be equivalent to an associate degree with majors in software engineering. I inquired from ACS why my degree was downgraded, they said its some ranking or their own documents that they assess through. But didnt give a clear cut reason. My university is a chartered one having degree granting status since year 2000 and is also accreditated as well.
> 
> Shall i go for a reassessment with ACS? Recently one of my colleague with bachelor degree in IT from virtual university was assessed at australian bachelor. I was shocked that a virtual university degree is assessed at bachelor and mine was not. So is it worth going for a reassessment.
> 
> Additionally, At the time of assessment i was not aware that part time 20 hrs work was also taken into assessment so i only submitted full time experience documents. As in between my full time jobs i had taken up part time projects for different companies due to my family issues. Now tell me can i submit those missed out part time work options at the reassessment.
> 
> Best Regards,


I believe you'll have to go for re-assessment anyway as the validity of ACS assessment is 3 years.


----------



## Rajesh arora

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.


Congratulations


----------



## Rupi2cool

Hi Experts,

Need your assistance...

I have resigned from my company and my last working day would be 28th Feb. As my company was going to do some investment on me with some training abroad in March, so I felt better to tell them about my ambitions and submitted my resignation. Do I need to update my application (change in circumstances?). I have applied through Agent and as per him it is not required at this time. Please suggest.

My timeline: 
Invited: 11th sept
ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
Lodged: 19th Oct along with PCC
Medicals: 2 Oct
Last document submission: 12th Nov.
Grant: waiting (BANDISH prediction 12th Feb :cool2


----------



## Saif

Rupi2cool said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your assistance...
> 
> I have resigned from my company and my last working day would be 28th Feb. As my company was going to do some investment on me with some training abroad in March, so I felt better to tell them about my ambitions and submitted my resignation. Do I need to update my application (change in circumstances?). I have applied through Agent and as per him it is not required at this time. Please suggest.
> 
> My timeline:
> Invited: 11th sept
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Lodged: 19th Oct along with PCC
> Medicals: 2 Oct
> Last document submission: 12th Nov.
> Grant: waiting (BANDISH prediction 12th Feb :cool2


You can update that after your notice period is over, you may have a GRANT by then and then it would be immaterial...looking at your timelines I cant stop laughing.
Bandish Prediction is definitely worthy of such a trust that you are resigning...LOL
Good luck!


----------



## Rupi2cool

saifsd said:


> You can update that after your notice period is over, you may have a GRANT by then and then it would be immaterial...looking at your timelines I cant stop laughing.
> Bandish Prediction is definitely worthy of such a trust that you are resigning...LOL
> Good luck!


Thanks fro your swift response.


----------



## RockyRaj

Friends, if there are open EOI applications in skill select please withdraw since it has been estimated over 30% is getting wasted every round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

HERE said:


> Guys got my grant.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Visa lodgement - Nov 29 2018.
> 
> Grant 06/02/2019.
> 
> So happy.




Congratulations HERE. Soon you will be THERE


----------



## priyankarishi

nitin2611 said:


> Congratulations HERE. Soon you will be THERE


That's funny!!


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your assistance...
> 
> I have resigned from my company and my last working day would be 28th Feb. As my company was going to do some investment on me with some training abroad in March, so I felt better to tell them about my ambitions and submitted my resignation. Do I need to update my application (change in circumstances?). I have applied through Agent and as per him it is not required at this time. Please suggest.
> 
> My timeline:
> Invited: 11th sept
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Lodged: 19th Oct along with PCC
> Medicals: 2 Oct
> Last document submission: 12th Nov.
> Grant: waiting (BANDISH prediction 12th Feb :cool2


OMG !! :nono: Please don't take steps based on my guesses... Those were just for a light recreation... 
I think, this was one of the reasons that I stopped guessing... I am not worried about my grant date, the way these predictions sometimes make me feel...
Again, request you to take that guess as fun ... I never claim that those will be true ...

Hope this is your decision based on your current circumstances in your company.

Wish you get your grant sooner...


----------



## shadabkhaniet

Got the grant yesterday.
Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
This forum has been a great help throughout. 
Thank You All Guys & All the best.
261313


Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> OMG !! :nono: Please don't take steps based on my guesses... Those were just for a light recreation...
> I think, this was one of the reasons that I stopped guessing... I am not worried about my grant date, the way these predictions sometimes make me feel...
> Again, request you to take that guess as fun ... I never claim that those will be true ...
> 
> Hope this is your decision based on your current circumstances in your company.
> 
> Wish you get your grant sooner...



Hey BANDISH, I know your predictions are for fun only. The decision was totally based on my circumstances with the company as they were promoting me and I didn't want to keep them in shadow and they can start looking for my replacement. 

I mentioned in my timeline just for fun.


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Hey BANDISH, I know your predictions are for fun only. The decision was totally based on my circumstances with the company as they were promoting me and I didn't want to keep them in shadow and they can start looking for my replacement.
> 
> I mentioned in my timeline just for fun.


That's cool... Rupi2cool ...  
A sigh of relief... 
Wish you good luck with new job search ...
and a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Congratulations...
Best Wishes


----------



## handyjohn

Hi Seniors
I got grant last week but my friend who applied 189 with me on 19 oct has got a CO request. CO asked for additional relationship evidence. My friend's marriage is very recent. I just want to know what will happen if CO is still not satisfied with further evidences. Is it possible that CO grant visa to just primary applicant ??
Please put your thoughts thanks.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> That's cool... Rupi2cool ...
> A sigh of relief...
> Wish you good luck with new job search ...
> and a speedy grant


thanks and wish you good luck too..


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> thanks and wish you good luck too..


Thank you


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hey guys I know I shouldn't be asking about my grant date as I lodged in 1st week of December,2018. I was curious to know if there are any applicants ( job code e.g 261313 ) who have lodged in September - Nov(till first week)2018 with 80points and still waiting for their grant? Also, there has been no CO contact for whatever reasons. I am askinv this because if there have been applicats with 80 points and all docs uploaded (no co contact) then they have their own trend of approving the grants.
Secondly,if age of an applicant changes after visa lodgement will it effect the points secured and processing of grant? 

Regards


----------



## Bandish

handyjohn said:


> Hi Seniors
> I got grant last week but my friend who applied 189 with me on 19 oct has got a CO request. CO asked for additional relationship evidence. My friend's marriage is very recent. I just want to know what will happen if CO is still not satisfied with further evidences. Is it possible that CO grant visa to just primary applicant ??
> Please put your thoughts thanks.


What all evidences did he provide earlier ?

For people, who got married recently, should upload few other proofs apart from marriage certificate, such as : 
1. Both of their passports with spouse name mentioned in it.
2. Health insurance covering spouse.
3. Life insurance with spouse as nominee.
4. Marriage photos
5. Joint Bank statements.
6. Travel tickets, photos for travels done together
7. Joint house ownership documents.

So, mainly documents that prove that both are/have been together and its not a marriage of convenience to get PR.

If they provide few of the above mentioned docs, there should not be any issue. 
I am not too sure, but I think, if the CO is not satisfied then only the primary applicant might be granted the PR. Others can provide their inputs/experiences.


----------



## foxwox

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk



Did the CO asked you for medical of new born ? can you please share this info.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Bandish said:


> What all evidences did he provide earlier ?
> 
> 
> 
> For people, who got married recently, should upload few other proofs apart from marriage certificate, such as :
> 
> 1. Both of their passports with spouse name mentioned in it.
> 
> 2. Health insurance covering spouse.
> 
> 3. Life insurance with spouse as nominee.
> 
> 4. Marriage photos
> 
> 5. Joint Bank statements.
> 
> 6. Travel tickets, photos for travels done together
> 
> 7. Joint house ownership documents.
> 
> 
> 
> So, mainly documents that prove that both are/have been together and its not a marriage of convenience to get PR.
> 
> 
> 
> If they provide few of the above mentioned docs, there should not be any issue.
> 
> I am not too sure, but I think, if the CO is not satisfied then only the primary applicant might be granted the PR. Others can provide their inputs/experiences.


Right you are. I differ only on one point. I believe If CO is not satisfied about relationship, he will not grant visa to any applicant.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk




Many congratulations shadab


----------



## sumitgupta225

guys, do all documents asked for by the CO need to be notarized? And then color scanned before upload to ensure notary stamp is visible?

thank you


----------



## Jammy22

*Moving to Australia??*

Hi All,

I was just wondering if we also have any open thread for people moving in Australia.
Thread related to job market, movements etc.
May be we can get in touchand help each other once we get there.

I have tried almost every possible search query but unable to get one in the forum. I am planning to make a move in next couple of months  .

Need your help. 

Cheers,
Jammy


----------



## bssanthosh47

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Right you are. I differ only on one point. I believe If CO is not satisfied about relationship, he will not grant visa to any applicant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes , Bandish is right . I have seen primary applicant being granted the Visa when CO was not satisfied with relationship evidence . 

I am talking of only one such case which i have seen and this was a De-Facto relationship . The one i am talking about is our forum member IC.

@internationalchuck: if you are still around can you pitch in 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hey guys I know I shouldn't be asking about my grant date as I lodged in 1st week of December,2018. I was curious to know if there are any applicants ( job code e.g 261313 ) who have lodged in September - Nov(till first week)2018 with 80points and still waiting for their grant? Also, there has been no CO contact for whatever reasons. I am askinv this because if there have been applicats with 80 points and all docs uploaded (no co contact) then they have their own trend of approving the grants.
> Secondly,if age of an applicant changes after visa lodgement will it effect the points secured and processing of grant?
> 
> Regards


Hi buddy ,

They are just into Nov applications now . Yes there are many applicants from June onwards too for 2613 and many other job codes too. Points does not matter once you lodge the visa applcation . it matters only for getting an invite .

All the calculation freezes be it age , exp , english etc claimed in EOI once you receive the invite .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

RockyRaj said:


> Friends, if there are open EOI applications in skill select please withdraw since it has been estimated over 30% is getting wasted every round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Rocky,

any news on your application man ? We both are from the same tree but different branches  Did u try to call them to check on the status by any chance?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

sumitgupta225 said:


> guys, do all documents asked for by the CO need to be notarized? And then color scanned before upload to ensure notary stamp is visible?
> 
> thank you


Notary is required only for duplicate copy(Xerox) of the originals .

If your have the original docment just color scan it and upload .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

handyjohn said:


> Hi Seniors
> I got grant last week but my friend who applied 189 with me on 19 oct has got a CO request. CO asked for additional relationship evidence. My friend's marriage is very recent. I just want to know what will happen if CO is still not satisfied with further evidences. Is it possible that CO grant visa to just primary applicant ??
> Please put your thoughts thanks.


Did you claim points ? If yes no one will get grant. 
If not one person will get grant.


----------



## shadabkhaniet

foxwox said:


> Did the CO asked you for medical of new born ? can you please share this info.


Yeah. My wife medical was pending. Once my wife medical done, CO asked for baby's medical. 

Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hey Rocky,
> 
> 
> 
> any news on your application man ? We both are from the same tree but different branches  Did u try to call them to check on the status by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh



Got a CO contact in the early last week of October for spouse functional English. 

I wish you get a direct grant soon.

Regards
Raj



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpreddy443

priyankarishi said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts..Have you observed a trend wherein offshore candidates are expedited over onsite candidates for the same code and same lodgement date? I have seen offshore list move faster or is it because of volumes which are heavily offshore driven?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi,
> 
> I suppose, the grants are based on the score.
Click to expand...

I strongly believe that scores really dont matter once the application is pickedup.
No one has a clear idea of how the applications are processed. Just need to sitback and wait for our turn


----------



## sumitgupta225

bssanthosh47 said:


> Notary is required only for duplicate copy(Xerox) of the originals .
> 
> If your have the original docment just color scan it and upload .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you Santhosh for clarification. 

Another question for the experts here. I got CO contact for employment proofs and now i have almost 200 pages worth of documentation. I am planning to arrange them per organization. 

Since each org might reach 50 pages, i am advised to provide a cover letter describing the document. What exactly is a cover letter? Is it like i should prepare the first page of each merged PDF describing what all i have attached, in order to assist the CO scanning through the heaps of pages in my doc? Does it make it my application faster?


----------



## nick81

Maybe someone can help me with an advice. I lodged my visa on 12th Nov 2018 using a medical that I did late Nov 2017. Last week I got an email from the CO requesting new medicals as the other one expired. The email contained as attachment the Health Examination List that included the HAP ID. With that HAP ID I made an appointment to the recommended clinic and went there today. The problem is that at the clinic they could not find the HAP ID in the system. They did allow me to undergo the medical examination asking me to provide them later with the correct HAP ID. 

When I arrived home I checked my ImmiAccount page and under Health Assessment page it says "Health clearance provided – no action required", I'm guessing this is from the last year assessment. Most probably the new HAP ID was not linked to my ImmiAccount. I already sent a reply to the CO but I'm worried that they'll not reply in time. I also verified on the emedical website and when I try to login with the new HAP ID I got the error: "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry." Is there anything I can do to fix this HAP ID issue?

Thanks,
Nick

- ANZSCO: 261312
- EOI submitted (189) 70 points [English: 20, Work: 15, Age: 15, Education: 20]: 28-Feb-18
- Visa Lodge: 12-Nov-18
- Grant: ???


----------



## Bandish

nick81 said:


> Maybe someone can help me with an advice. I lodged my visa on 12th Nov 2018 using a medical that I did late Nov 2017. Last week I got an email from the CO requesting new medicals as the other one expired. The email contained as attachment the Health Examination List that included the HAP ID. With that HAP ID I made an appointment to the recommended clinic and went there today. The problem is that at the clinic they could not find the HAP ID in the system. They did allow me to undergo the medical examination asking me to provide them later with the correct HAP ID.
> 
> When I arrived home I checked my ImmiAccount page and under Health Assessment page it says "Health clearance provided – no action required", I'm guessing this is from the last year assessment. Most probably the new HAP ID was not linked to my ImmiAccount. I already sent a reply to the CO but I'm worried that they'll not reply in time. I also verified on the emedical website and when I try to login with the new HAP ID I got the error: "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry." Is there anything I can do to fix this HAP ID issue?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick
> 
> - ANZSCO: 261312
> - EOI submitted (189) 70 points [English: 20, Work: 15, Age: 15, Education: 20]: 28-Feb-18
> - Visa Lodge: 12-Nov-18
> - Grant: ???


You should call the helpline number of DHA. I do not have it handy, but should be there in this forum.

Edit*:
Found this number from last year's posts: +61131881


----------



## sczachariah

Hello Experts,

I have a query regarding details to be submitted for my 5month old baby.
In the health application in IMMI account, I have to fill in National Identity Card (Aadhaar Card in case of Indian citizens) details. Is it necessary that I should have Aadhaar card for my 5month old or will her passport/birth certificate will do as National Identity Card ?

Thanks in advance!.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Bandish said:


> You should call the helpline number of DHA. I do not have it handy, but should be there in this forum.
> 
> Edit*:
> Found this number from last year's posts: +61131881


+61131881
+61131880

These are the 2 helpline numbers I'm able to find from other group.

All the best. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

sczachariah said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a query regarding details to be submitted for my 5month old baby.
> In the health application in IMMI account, I have to fill in National Identity Card (Aadhaar Card in case of Indian citizens) details. Is it necessary that I should have Aadhaar card for my 5month old or will her passport/birth certificate will do as National Identity Card ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!.


Passport and Birth Certificate should be sufficient. Don't worry about Aadhaar Card.


----------



## Bandish

sczachariah said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a query regarding details to be submitted for my 5month old baby.
> In the health application in IMMI account, I have to fill in National Identity Card (Aadhaar Card in case of Indian citizens) details. Is it necessary that I should have Aadhaar card for my 5month old or will her passport/birth certificate will do as National Identity Card ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!.


I don't think Aadhaar should be required for a 5 month old baby. Its not required for kids in India to avail any services including schools. 

However, if you want to be sure and wish to upload it, then, u could easily get it issued by visiting an aadhaar enrollment centre. Banks such as Axis and HDFC do aadhaar enrollment.


----------



## nick81

Bandish said:


> You should call the helpline number of DHA. I do not have it handy, but should be there in this forum.
> 
> Edit*:
> Found this number from last year's posts: +61131881


Thank you,


----------



## nick81

Thank you,

Called the number and they sent an email to the CO. Hope they will solve this soon.


----------



## sumitgupta225

An advice needed from the experts here. I got CO contact for employment proofs and now i have almost 200 pages worth of documentation. I am planning to arrange them per organization. 

Since each org might reach 50 pages, i am advised to provide a cover letter describing the document. What exactly is a cover letter? Is it like i should prepare the first page of each merged PDF describing what all i have attached, in order to assist the CO scanning through the heaps of pages in my doc?


----------



## AGupta

saifsd said:


> Birth Cert is a proof of age and not identity


Thank you


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The validity is usually for 12 months, unless a medical undertaking is required (Form 815) then it becomes 6 months
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...rements/health/after-your-health-examinations


This brings one query to my thought. If the medical expires within 6 months in such cases, should such persons upload Form 815 offhand so that they don't get a CO contact for just Form 815.
Consider a scenario - CO contacts for Form 815 after 3 months of Visa submission. Concerned person uploads Form 815 immediately however, CO is not able to work on his application till next 3 months in which case the medical would expire and then CO would ask that guy for Medical again.

Hope you got me. What should be suggestions in this case?

Thanks


----------



## Rajesh arora

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## adeel3878

Hello experts. Submitted 3 PCC's for my spouse. Just realised after submitting documents that I have submitted her pre merriage PCC issued with wrong lived dates compared to mentioned on form 80. Rest two are fine now what to do? Please help I have already lodged my visa application on 22 December 2018.
I have already applied for new pcc with correct dates. Do i need to fill any form or simply upload in other document folder. Please suggest. Regards.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

handyjohn said:


> Hi Seniors
> I got grant last week but my friend who applied 189 with me on 19 oct has got a CO request. CO asked for additional relationship evidence. My friend's marriage is very recent. I just want to know what will happen if CO is still not satisfied with further evidences. Is it possible that CO grant visa to just primary applicant ??
> Please put your thoughts thanks.


Yes it is possible that only the primary applicant will get the visa, and the partner is rejected or asked to withdraw the application. This has happened to another forum member here before. 
Of course this is assuming all legit documents were submitted, if not, then both can be rejected. 
Feel free to PM me or look through my old posts for the evidence I submitted, in case that helps.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AGupta said:


> This brings one query to my thought. If the medical expires within 6 months in such cases, should such persons upload Form 815 offhand so that they don't get a CO contact for just Form 815.
> 
> Consider a scenario - CO contacts for Form 815 after 3 months of Visa submission. Concerned person uploads Form 815 immediately however, CO is not able to work on his application till next 3 months in which case the medical would expire and then CO would ask that guy for Medical again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got me. What should be suggestions in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


The thing is nobody is entirely clear when the CO might ask for a Form 815.

The DHA website has some guidelines around certain medical conditions (eg HIV), and from FOI documents we have access to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth guidelines for determining some of these parameters and it may offer some clues. It's available on the DHA website. 

Also some MARA agents with experience in complex health issues may be able to foresee that a health undertaking is needed.


----------



## Travel1122

Rajesh arora said:


> shadabkhaniet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...




PrettyIsotonic said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors
> I got grant last week but my friend who applied 189 with me on 19 oct has got a CO request. CO asked for additional relationship evidence. My friend's marriage is very recent. I just want to know what will happen if CO is still not satisfied with further evidences. Is it possible that CO grant visa to just primary applicant ??
> Please put your thoughts thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is possible that only the primary applicant will get the visa, and the partner is rejected or asked to withdraw the application. This has happened to another forum member here before.
> Of course this is assuming all legit documents were submitted, if not, then both can be rejected.
> Feel free to PM me or look through my old posts for the evidence I submitted, in case that helps.
Click to expand...


Hi prerttylsotonic,

Can you share the link for all the documents that you submitted.
I am also interested in relationship related documents. I have submitted only the marriage certificate, isn’t that enough?

Thanks so much


----------



## Travel1122

congrats on the grant.

Can you share the list of documents that you uploaded, just to compare, since we are on a similar boat - 261111

Thanks so much.


----------



## Travel1122

hena15 said:


> New_asp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you
> 
> 
> 
> This is superb!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> ICT Business analyst cases moving at this pace raises my hopes to get a grant within 2-3 months!!
Click to expand...



congrats on the grant.
Can you share the list of documents that you uploaded, just to compare, since we are on a similar boat - 261111
Thanks so much.


----------



## tejasvichugh

PrettyIsotonic said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors
> I got grant last week but my friend who applied 189 with me on 19 oct has got a CO request. CO asked for additional relationship evidence. My friend's marriage is very recent. I just want to know what will happen if CO is still not satisfied with further evidences. Is it possible that CO grant visa to just primary applicant ??
> Please put your thoughts thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is possible that only the primary applicant will get the visa, and the partner is rejected or asked to withdraw the application. This has happened to another forum member here before.
> Of course this is assuming all legit documents were submitted, if not, then both can be rejected.
> Feel free to PM me or look through my old posts for the evidence I submitted, in case that helps.
Click to expand...

Hey isotonic,

I got married on 03 Oct and lodged my Visa application on 26 Nov.
As relationship documents, i have attached

1. Marriage Certificate
2. Joint Bank Account Statement
3. Photos of ceremonies and reception
4. Passport copies with each others names in the spouse column
5. Instagram posts from 2016 - present as evidence of past and continuing relationship.

Any more advise?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Travel1122 said:


> Hi prerttylsotonic,
> 
> Can you share the link for all the documents that you submitted.
> I am also interested in relationship related documents. I have submitted only the marriage certificate, isn’t that enough?
> 
> Thanks so much


Hey sure thing - see the bottom of the following post, hope that helps 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820

If you look at the DHA website, just a marriage certificate is listed as an example but more is recommended - of course there are people who get by with just a marriage certificate (just like there are people who get their visas finalised without Form 80 or Form 1221)


----------



## majjji

niko2222 said:


> 189 visa lodged 3rd September 2018
> CO Contact 14th November 2018 (PTE to be sent online.
> 
> How long more will I have to wait?
> 
> Has anyone with CO contact November got the grant?


I'm in the waiting list and still waiting for the outcome. CO contacted me in November. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84

They are very unpredictable mate!! I am also awaiting grant with CO contact in Nov and replied in Nov... However i have seen cases in this forum wherein folks had a CO contact in Jan and got their visa in Feb. 



niko2222 said:


> 189 visa lodged 3rd September 2018
> CO Contact 14th November 2018 (PTE to be sent online.
> 
> How long more will I have to wait?
> 
> Has anyone with CO contact November got the grant?


----------



## harpreet22

any ICT security specialist who lodged in Nov 2018 got any response? looks like very slow response for ICT security specialists


----------



## Nik Aus PR

Hi everyone

New to the forum

Below is my points breakdown 

Age 30
Superior English 20
Masters 15
Study in Australia 5
Professional Year 5
NAATI 5

the important dates are below

261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
ACS Application Submitted - 9 Jan 2019
ACS Successful - 25 Jan 2019
PTE - 2 Feb 2019 90/90/90/86
EOI Initially Submitted On: 04/02/2019 - 80 points

Hoping to get an invite soon :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## aviator505

Looks like the grant count has been seriously hit in this month,Hardly 3-4 grants being reported a day in Immitracker. Everything has slowed down all of a sudden when things had started moving faster towards Jan End.


----------



## molaboy

all requirements submitted, the wait is ON.


----------



## Creation2683

Finally.....
Mixed feelings...no words..finally received grant status just now for me and my wife...😀😀😊😊😊
Thanks everybody on this forum...especially bandish who forecast for 27 February...coz of him I was able to focus on other things in life else my day started with status refresh and ended with same exercise....
Visa lodge..7th Sep 
CO contact..11th December for more employment proof
Granted...7th February 
ICT business Analyst
Started my journey on August 2017.....
I had submitted my form 815 just after medical.
Wishing everybody in this forum good luck for their grant 😀 May God bless you all with his best blessings 😊😊😊


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Hello, I have few questions with regards to documents that we should upload in Immi account.

1) What all documents we should upload in Immi Account for the Partner in case we have claimed 5 points for Spouse and both of us are co-applicants in PR Application? 

2) Do we need upload the experience / offer letters for both of us or only Primary Applicant?

3) If I have been working here in Australia for last 2 years, do I need to upload the Australia Bank Statements or should we upload only Bank Statements from India for last 10 years?

4) Do we need to upload Local Australian Address Proof as well? Has CO ever demanded local address proof in the past?


----------



## Bandish

Creation2683 said:


> Finally.....
> Mixed feelings...no words..finally received grant status just now for me and my wife...😀😀😊😊😊
> Thanks everybody on this forum...especially bandish who forecast for 27 February...coz of him I was able to focus on other things in life else my day started with status refresh and ended with same exercise....
> Visa lodge..7th Sep
> CO contact..11th December for more employment proof
> Granted...7th February
> ICT business Analyst
> Started my journey on August 2017.....
> I had submitted my form 815 just after medical.
> Wishing everybody in this forum good luck for their grant 😀 May God bless you all with his best blessings 😊😊😊


Wow... So happy for you 
Congratulations ... 
Wish you good luck for your future... 
Btw... it's 'Her' not him


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Creation2683 said:


> Finally.....
> Mixed feelings...no words..finally received grant status just now for me and my wife...😀😀😊😊😊
> Thanks everybody on this forum...especially bandish who forecast for 27 February...coz of him I was able to focus on other things in life else my day started with status refresh and ended with same exercise....
> Visa lodge..7th Sep
> CO contact..11th December for more employment proof
> Granted...7th February
> ICT business Analyst
> Started my journey on August 2017.....
> I had submitted my form 815 just after medical.
> Wishing everybody in this forum good luck for their grant 😀 May God bless you all with his best blessings 😊😊😊


Congratulations on your Visa grant 

Which all documents you had submitted originally for the Employment Proof? And What all supplemental documents you submitted later after CO's contact?


----------



## JG

Usually after co contact it is 3 months. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Creation2683

Bandish said:


> Creation2683 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.....
> Mixed feelings...no words..finally received grant status just now for me and my wife...😀😀😊😊😊
> Thanks everybody on this forum...especially bandish who forecast for 27 February...coz of him I was able to focus on other things in life else my day started with status refresh and ended with same exercise....
> Visa lodge..7th Sep
> CO contact..11th December for more employment proof
> Granted...7th February
> ICT business Analyst
> Started my journey on August 2017.....
> I had submitted my form 815 just after medical.
> Wishing everybody in this forum good luck for their grant 😀 May God bless you all with his best blessings 😊😊😊
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... So happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations ...
> Wish you good luck for your future...
> Btw... it's 'Her' not him
Click to expand...

Oops my bad for her/him it's just a feeling..not able to express...


----------



## Bandish

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Hello, I have few questions with regards to documents that we should upload in Immi account.
> 
> 1) What all documents we should upload in Immi Account for the Partner in case we have claimed 5 points for Spouse and both of us are co-applicants in PR Application?
> 
> 2) Do we need upload the experience / offer letters for both of us or only Primary Applicant?
> 
> 3) If I have been working here in Australia for last 2 years, do I need to upload the Australia Bank Statements or should we upload only Bank Statements from India for last 10 years?
> 
> 4) Do we need to upload Local Australian Address Proof as well? Has CO ever demanded local address proof in the past?



1) What all documents we should upload in Immi Account for the Partner in case we have claimed 5 points for Spouse and both of us are co-applicants in PR Application? 
1. Skills assessment report
2. Educational Qualification documents
3. Functional English
4. Relationship proof
5. Other general docs required for an applicant as per immiaccount.

2) Do we need upload the experience / offer letters for both of us or only Primary Applicant?
According to me, only for Primary. Others can comment. Probably people have added these letters for claiming points.

3) If I have been working here in Australia for last 2 years, do I need to upload the Australia Bank Statements or should we upload only Bank Statements from India for last 10 years?
If you get salary in an Australian bank account, then yes you need to upload the Australian Bank statements also.

4) Do we need to upload Local Australian Address Proof as well? Has CO ever demanded local address proof in the past?
Yes, if you are currently staying there.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Bandish said:


> 4) Do we need to upload Local Australian Address Proof as well? Has CO ever demanded local address proof in the past?
> Yes, if you are currently staying there.


Thanks Bandish. Under which heading / section should we upload the local Australian address proof?


----------



## Creation2683

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Creation2683 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.....
> Mixed feelings...no words..finally received grant status just now for me and my wife...😀😀😊😊😊
> Thanks everybody on this forum...especially bandish who forecast for 27 February...coz of him I was able to focus on other things in life else my day started with status refresh and ended with same exercise....
> Visa lodge..7th Sep
> CO contact..11th December for more employment proof
> Granted...7th February
> ICT business Analyst
> Started my journey on August 2017.....
> I had submitted my form 815 just after medical.
> Wishing everybody in this forum good luck for their grant 😀 May God bless you all with his best blessings 😊😊😊
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your Visa grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which all documents you had submitted originally for the Employment Proof? And What all supplemental documents you submitted later after CO's contact?
Click to expand...

For employment proof...submitted all documents other than pf statement and they asked for pf statements for all exp.


----------



## Bandish

Creation2683 said:


> Oops my bad for her/him it's just a feeling..not able to express...


No worries... 
Congratulations again...


----------



## Bandish

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks Bandish. Under which heading / section should we upload the local Australian address proof?


Oops, sorry I got it wrong, the address only needs to be mentioned in Form 80. And as you are staying there, so an Australian PCC would be required. No need of uploading the address proof.


----------



## pragathes

aviator505 said:


> Looks like the grant count has been seriously hit in this month,Hardly 3-4 grants being reported a day in Immitracker. Everything has slowed down all of a sudden when things had started moving faster towards Jan End.


Yeah. It seems to have slow down pretty much. Had a CO contact in Nov 23 and replied the same day. Still awaiting the grant! Not sure how much of a wait it's going to be! Also they have become very unpredictable. CO contacts made in Dec and Jan have sometimes got Grant from the Adelaide team! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pragathes

tejasvichugh said:


> Hey isotonic,
> 
> I got married on 03 Oct and lodged my Visa application on 26 Nov.
> As relationship documents, i have attached
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Joint Bank Account Statement
> 3. Photos of ceremonies and reception
> 4. Passport copies with each others names in the spouse column
> 5. Instagram posts from 2016 - present as evidence of past and continuing relationship.
> 
> Any more advise?


Hi,
Just to add on, you can also submit the rental agreement document if you have any with both their names. That is also a valid proof which I have submitted. But the above mentioned 4 points/ documents should be suffice.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hey guys got my grant today

Lodged 16th november 2018
Accountant




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.. 🙂 
wish you good luck ...


----------



## Ravish84

Hi experts,



Have a query below



Scenario
One of my friends is currently on 457 visa in Australia. He got 457 in IT Project Manager occupation. His wife is with him on a dependent visa and currently both are working in Australia. They came to Australia in May 2018 on this 457 visa.

He has lodged 189 Visa in October 2018 with his wife as the primary applicant in 261312 (App Developer) code which is different than their 457 occupation . He is her dependent in 189 application. Both of them have ACS certificate which they got in July 2017 before getting the 457 visa.

Query:
He is now worried that will his occupation (IT project Manager) in his current 457 visa has any impact on his or his wife's 189 application? This is because occupation code for 457 and 189 visa are different while the primary applicants are also different in both these applications.

Response would be appreciated.


----------



## Ravish84

I know it's a bit complicated scenario hence seeking expert advice... Anyone who has dealt with similar scenario, kindly respond to above.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

harpreet22 said:


> any ICT security specialist who lodged in Nov 2018 got any response? looks like very slow response for ICT security specialists




Yes, for the few past few days there are no grants for 262112. I am also eagerly waiting for my grant. Lodged on 04th Nov.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

congratulations on the grant 


kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

vamsi01986 said:


> congratulations on the grant




Thankyouu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecker

tejasvichugh said:


> Hey isotonic,
> 
> I got married on 03 Oct and lodged my Visa application on 26 Nov.
> As relationship documents, i have attached
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Joint Bank Account Statement
> 3. Photos of ceremonies and reception
> 4. Passport copies with each others names in the spouse column
> 5. Instagram posts from 2016 - present as evidence of past and continuing relationship.
> 
> Any more advise?


Marraige certificate, bank account and spouse name endorsed passports are sufficient proofs in my opinion. 

You have already provided more than that. The list you provided should be more than sufficient in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhs192003

*Visa Granted*

Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)

After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:

IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)

Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:

These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:

PTE Score: 90
ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx 
ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018 
VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018 
IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Congrats buddy. All the best. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## avisinger

Congrats Very Happy For you


----------



## Bandish

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Many Congratulations.... 
And wow.. that's a great news about IACM mail. Hope it eases out tension for many.
Good luck for your future


----------



## Rajesh arora

Creation2683 said:


> Finally.....
> Mixed feelings...no words..finally received grant status just now for me and my wife...😀😀😊😊😊
> Thanks everybody on this forum...especially bandish who forecast for 27 February...coz of him I was able to focus on other things in life else my day started with status refresh and ended with same exercise....
> Visa lodge..7th Sep
> CO contact..11th December for more employment proof
> Granted...7th February
> ICT business Analyst
> Started my journey on August 2017.....
> I had submitted my form 815 just after medical.
> Wishing everybody in this forum good luck for their grant 😀 May God bless you all with his best blessings 😊😊😊


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## jaggsb

Congrats to everyone for receiving their grants  and for others wishing a speedy grant..

Kindly update your immitracker after getting a grant..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Congratulations Vabhs that’s great news. Like I said some IACM get it within days you’re very lucky!


----------



## Saif

Creation2683 said:


> Finally.....
> Mixed feelings...no words..finally received grant status just now for me and my wife...😀😀😊😊😊
> Thanks everybody on this forum...especially bandish who forecast for 27 February...coz of *him *I was able to focus on other things in life else my day started with status refresh and ended with same exercise....
> Visa lodge..7th Sep
> CO contact..11th December for more employment proof
> Granted...7th February
> ICT business Analyst
> Started my journey on August 2017.....
> I had submitted my form 815 just after medical.
> Wishing everybody in this forum good luck for their grant 😀 May God bless you all with his best blessings 😊😊😊


Congratulations bro!
@ Bandish bro - don't you think it is the right time to change the username to ladyBandish or Bandishie or Bandishess please :rant:


----------



## Vab18

Really hope to see Aug/Sep cases waiting to start getting cleared soon! I have a feeling the processing time is going to change again soon back to 7-9 months!


----------



## Saif

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## Saif

wrecker said:


> Marraige certificate, bank account and spouse name endorsed passports are sufficient proofs in my opinion.
> 
> You have already provided more than that. The list you provided should be more than sufficient in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey wrecker, good to see you here mate...what happened to your pet's case...hope you guys are planning to move sooner, or have you reached down under already ?


----------



## Saif

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Congratulations!
So that clears all doubts on IACM cases, cheer up guys, it's because of your documents that you are waiting and not because of IACM checks...Thanks Vabhs!


----------



## jaggsb

saifsd said:


> Congratulations bro!
> 
> @ Bandish bro - don't you think it is the right time to change the username to ladyBandish or Bandishie or Bandishess please :rant:


Haha. Rightly said saifsd bro. For the sake of new forum members, you should consider making that change.. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


Congrats. . All the best for your move towards Aus.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Kunal.. Best wishes for your Australian migration..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

jaggsb said:


> Congrats Kunal.. Best wishes for your Australian migration..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Thankyou very much and i am an oshore applicatant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Hi vabhs, congrats on your grant. Definitely your case lightens up the mood of most of our forum members and clears up the doubts regarding IACM..

Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

saifsd said:


> vabhs192003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> So that clears all doubts on IACM cases, cheer up guys, it's because of your documents that you are waiting and not because of IACM checks...Thanks Vabhs!
Click to expand...

You should ask Wrecker Saisfd he can explain IACM the odd person get it’s within days but majority have been bulk sent for further security checks (completely random) nothing to do with documents and wait longer!! Just to clarify.


----------



## Rajesh arora

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

Vab18 said:


> You should ask Wrecker Saisfd he can explain IACM the odd person get it’s within days but majority have been bulk sent for further security checks (completely random) nothing to do with documents and wait longer!! Just to clarify.


That's exactly my point Vab18, we might perceive IACM as more check in the background but it is not always right, there are people such as ELU waiting for more time than all IACM cases without knowing a reason why and their documents are complete from their side since they were in Aus on work visa. Just an example.
I feel IACM is NOT equal to more check more time, it is something else or as Vabh suggested, just a status when CO is allocated but not all COs make that change in the system, most go about their business straight. The logic behind this is, the system (like most process automation) is created with several stage gates with individual status messages like a state machine, and people have posted all of them here, but we all see that none of them are being used by COs and mostly the status remains as "received" (whereas they should change it once the stage or state is clear/over) and then all of a sudden, when the process is complete, changes to "finalized"...
This is my understanding of IACM and I mean to say that ALL cases go through IACM stage, it's just that the CO hasn't changed the status in his system that we dont see it. Hope I made the point across...just what my mind says...


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Hi,

Congratulations firstly!! 

Can you please share how many points you had?

Regards,
Shreyas




New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


----------



## Vab18

saifsd said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should ask Wrecker Saisfd he can explain IACM the odd person get it’s within days but majority have been bulk sent for further security checks (completely random) nothing to do with documents and wait longer!! Just to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly my point Vab18, we might perceive IACM as more check in the background but it is not always right, there are people such as ELU waiting for more time than all IACM cases without knowing a reason why and their documents are complete from their side since they were in Aus on work visa. Just an example.
> I feel IACM is NOT equal to more check more time, it is something else or as Vabh suggested, just a status when CO is allocated but not all COs make that change in the system, most go about their business straight. The logic behind this is, the system (like most process automation) is created with several stage gates with individual status messages like a state machine, and people have posted all of them here, but we all see that none of them are being used by COs and mostly the status remains as "received" (whereas they should change it once the stage or state is clear/over) and then all of a sudden, when the process is complete, changes to "finalized"...
> This is my understanding of IACM and I mean to say that ALL cases go through IACM stage, it's just that the CO hasn't changed the status in his system that we dont see it. Hope I made the point across...just what my mind says...
Click to expand...

I don’t think we will ever know the reasons just have to wait! Pleased for Vabhs though it’s great news for them.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

hena15 said:


> This is superb!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> ICT Business analyst cases moving at this pace raises my hopes to get a grant within 2-3 months!!


Yes it does..
May I know your timeline..

Regards,
Shreyas

__________________
Points Breakdown:


189 DOE: 25/04/2018 | 75 points
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Security Specialist
Invited: 16/08/2018
Medical: 27/09/2018
Application lodge: 06/10/2018
Grant: -- :clock:


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Ravi_Ryan said:


> harpreet22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any ICT security specialist who lodged in Nov 2018 got any response? looks like very slow response for ICT security specialists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for the few past few days there are no grants for 262112. I am also eagerly waiting for my grant. Lodged on 04th Nov.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I’m under 262112 as well. Lodged 19 Dec 2018. May be Pro rata occupation has a higher priority ? I don’t know.


----------



## sahana rashmi

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

New_asp said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> We received the direct grant today at 11 am IST. My husband is the primary applicant... ANZSCO - 261111, ICT Business Analyst..invited on 11th November... lodged on 15th November.. Direct Grant on 5th Feb.. we are family of 3.. IED is 1st December 2019.. we attached the confirmation mail of pte results sent to dha along with pte score card..
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help anyone with questions... thank you


Congrats New_asp. Best wishes

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## diakov

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!

What is your point score and timeline?


----------



## RRSha

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Kunal!


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Congrats to everyone for receiving their grants  and for others wishing a speedy grant..
> 
> Kindly update your immitracker after getting a grant..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Seems people have ditched immitracker :tongue1: ... No updates happening there ...


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Congratulations bro!
> @ Bandish bro - don't you think it is the right time to change the username to ladyBandish or Bandishie or Bandishess please :rant:



LOL :lol: 
Loved the proposed names ..:cool2:

If Shakespeare was still around, he would have said: 
"What's there in a USERname" 

Don't judge a user by it's username... This is a pre-immigration training, with Australia immigrating people :welcome: from diverse backgrounds and cultures... my name provides an initial test scenario to broaden our horizons ... :eyebrows: :nerd:


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> LOL
> 
> Loved the proposed names ..:cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> If Shakespeare was still around, he would have said:
> 
> "What's there in a USERname"
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge a user by it's username... This is a pre-immigration training, with Australia immigrating people :welcome: from diverse backgrounds and cultures... my name provides an initial test scenario to broaden our horizons ... :eyebrows: :nerd:


Haha. Even after knowing you well, saifsd bro is still confused and calls you bro. Thats the level of confusion we have. 

Bandish, i remember a old movie by that name. how did that name popup in your mind?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## New_asp

How do I reply on specific thread?? So naive in this


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> LOL :lol:
> Loved the proposed names ..:cool2:
> 
> If Shakespeare was still around, he would have said:
> "What's there in a USERname"
> 
> Don't judge a user by it's username... This is a pre-immigration training, with Australia immigrating people :welcome: from diverse backgrounds and cultures... my name provides an initial test scenario to broaden our horizons ... :eyebrows: :nerd:


Shakespeare would have started another one on 'mistaken identity', the Viola - Sebastian epic confusion is but a spec against what we are going through here with your active predictions and the username, will make Twelfth Night a blooper any day...


----------



## Usha Balla

saifsd said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the proposed names ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Shakespeare was still around, he would have said:
> "What's there in a USERname"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge a user by it's username...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pre-immigration training, with Australia immigrating people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from diverse backgrounds and cultures... my name provides an initial test scenario to broaden our horizons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakespeare would have started another one on 'mistaken identity', the Viola - Sebastian epic confusion is but a spec against what we are going through here with your active predictions and the username, will make Twelfth Night a blooper any day...
Click to expand...

Seems like I walked into a literature class by mistake.


----------



## Saif

New_asp said:


> How do I reply on specific thread?? So naive in this


Hit the "reply with quote" button as I just did.


----------



## Saif

jaggsb said:


> Haha. Even after knowing you well, saifsd bro is still confused and calls you bro. Thats the level of confusion we have.
> 
> Bandish, i remember a old movie by that name. how did that name popup in your mind?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Rings a bell in my mind, that was the hindi word Bandish


----------



## New_asp

Nevertheless our details....
Points 80.
We provided employment documents for one company in which my husband is working from last 12 years. Though we claimed points for 8 years, we submitted documents for last 10 years. 
Documents checklist( for 10 years)

Joining letter
Salary hike letters
Promotion letters
Form 16
Itrv
Bank statements with salaries highlighted 
UK deputation letters
UK Bank statements 
Payslips for both countries - for each month and last 10 years 
Pf slips 
UK tax returns 
Service letters 
Statutory declarations for r and r 
ACS letter
Pcc for two countries 
10th, 12th and engineering marks cards , graduation certificate
Aadhaar for all 3 of us- even for our kid
Marriage certificate 
Passport copies 
Birth certificate for kid
Medical for kid ( blood test for tb)
Pte scores card along with mail confirmation that it is sent to dha


I think that’s all.. hope it helps


----------



## New_asp

I don’t have option to reply with quote on my iPad.... am I missing anything???


----------



## azuprejo

Is there any issue in submitting more documents after 
CO requested document is submitted after CO contact.


----------



## YesJ

I received Grant in ICT SECURITY Specialist.
ITA : 11 Oct 2018
Visa lodged : 30 Oct
Grant Date : 31 Jan 2019. 

Approx 90-100 days waiting if Direct Grants are approved.. 

Hopefully you will also receive magical email soon..




pyrodestroyer said:


> Ravi_Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harpreet22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any ICT security specialist who lodged in Nov 2018 got any response? looks like very slow response for ICT security specialists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for the few past few days there are no grants for 262112. I am also eagerly waiting for my grant. Lodged on 04th Nov.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m under 262112 as well. Lodged 19 Dec 2018. May be Pro rata occupation has a higher priority ? I don’t know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

YesJ said:


> I received Grant in ICT SECURITY Specialist.
> ITA : 11 Oct 2018
> Visa lodged : 30 Oct
> Grant Date : 31 Jan 2019.
> 
> Approx 90-100 days waiting if Direct Grants are approved..
> 
> Hopefully you will also receive magical email soon..


Congratulations


----------



## vikrshar

Hi,

Can you assist me on the same as I am also in same boat. 
My number: <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*


shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


----------



## YesJ

Any CO contact ? If all documents sent then your Grant is round the corner. Should receive in a week. 

This week due to holidays and Chinese New Year many CO went for leave as well...Heard many Chinese origin CO's are there. 



ShreyasPJ said:


> hena15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is superb!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> ICT Business analyst cases moving at this pace raises my hopes to get a grant within 2-3 months!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does..
> May I know your timeline..
> 
> Regards,
> Shreyas
> 
> __________________
> Points Breakdown:
> 
> 
> 189 DOE: 25/04/2018 | 75 points
> Occupation: 261111 - ICT Security Specialist
> Invited: 16/08/2018
> Medical: 27/09/2018
> Application lodge: 06/10/2018
> Grant: --
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

New_asp said:


> I don’t have option to reply with quote on my iPad.... am I missing anything???


Some mobile devices dont have full support, I am sure there would be an icon like a quote...


----------



## Saif

vikrshar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you assist me on the same as I am also in same boat.
> My number: <*SNIP*>


Please dont post your contact details openly in the forum as they might be misused, use the PM instead...


----------



## YesJ

Thanks saifsd, I received your congratulations earlier at time of grant as well when I updated this forum..
Nevertheless, wishes are always great to receive. 

So how's your shopping and shifting going on. Now you can plan for all household items as well in Australia.. 🤞🤞



saifsd said:


> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received Grant in ICT SECURITY Specialist.
> ITA : 11 Oct 2018
> Visa lodged : 30 Oct
> Grant Date : 31 Jan 2019.
> 
> Approx 90-100 days waiting if Direct Grants are approved..
> 
> Hopefully you will also receive magical email soon..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...


----------



## YesJ

As long as they are relevant and under max upload. 

For my case I only submitted mandatory only. None of optional document I submitted. May be it could increase processing times to verify docs. 





azuprejo said:


> Is there any issue in submitting more documents after
> CO requested document is submitted after CO contact.


----------



## Saif

YesJ said:


> Thanks saifsd, I received your congratulations earlier at time of grant as well when I updated this forum..
> Nevertheless, wishes are always great to receive.
> 
> So how's your shopping and shifting going on. Now you can plan for all household items as well in Australia.. 🤞🤞




Oops...


On that note my friend in Sydney has advised not to buy too much of stuff from here, they are more or less the same cost in Aus.
Also, FYI for people who are not aware, the electric sockets have flat pins, so buy converters if you are carrying them, I may carry small appliances with me. Operating voltage is 220V so no issues there...


----------



## YesJ

You already got a job there ??



saifsd said:


> YesJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks saifsd, I received your congratulations earlier at time of grant as well when I updated this forum..
> Nevertheless, wishes are always great to receive.
> 
> So how's your shopping and shifting going on. Now you can plan for all household items as well in Australia.. 🤞🤞
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...
> 
> 
> On that note my friend in Sydney has advised not to buy too much of stuff from here, they are more or less the same cost in Aus.
> Also, FYI for people who are not aware, the electric sockets have flat pins, so buy converters if you are carrying them, I may carry small appliances with me. Operating voltage is 220V so no issues there...
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

YesJ said:


> You already got a job there ??


No man! That would be half the battle won...


----------



## JD DB

We applied for Visa on 21st November 2018. The status is still showing as "Lodged" for us. Should I be concerned?
Any idea how long for us to get the Visa.


----------



## mike129

JD DB said:


> We applied for Visa on 21st November 2018. The status is still showing as "Lodged" for us. Should I be concerned?
> Any idea how long for us to get the Visa.


the application on the immi account it should show received and not lodged.. it seems you have an issue.


----------



## Saif

mike129 said:


> the application on the immi account it should show received and not lodged.. it seems you have an issue.


I think he is looking into his skillselect account...


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Haha. Even after knowing you well, saifsd bro is still confused and calls you bro. Thats the level of confusion we have.
> 
> Bandish, i remember a old movie by that name. how did that name popup in your mind?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ha ha... something else keeping forum member's minds occupied apart from grants 

OMG!, u caught the origin jaggsb, hats off to you... That's where I got it from ...


----------



## Ravish84

Any updates on below please? Saifsd, NB? NB you have gone quiet on this forum.. You provided some really good insights.. 
Any advice on below please gents? 



Ravish84 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Have a query below
> 
> 
> 
> Scenario
> One of my friends is currently on 457 visa in Australia. He got 457 in IT Project Manager occupation. His wife is with him on a dependent visa and currently both are working in Australia. They came to Australia in May 2018 on this 457 visa.
> 
> He has lodged 189 Visa in October 2018 with his wife as the primary applicant in 261312 (App Developer) code which is different than their 457 occupation . He is her dependent in 189 application. Both of them have ACS certificate which they got in July 2017 before getting the 457 visa.
> 
> Query:
> He is now worried that will his occupation (IT project Manager) in his current 457 visa has any impact on his or his wife's 189 application? This is because occupation code for 457 and 189 visa are different while the primary applicants are also different in both these applications.
> 
> Response would be appreciated.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Shakespeare would have started another one on 'mistaken identity', the Viola - Sebastian epic confusion is but a spec against what we are going through here with your active predictions and the username, will make Twelfth Night a blooper any day...


:lol: ...

Mistaken identity - 189th Night and Day :lol:


----------



## mike129

saifsd said:


> I think he is looking into his skillselect account...


I hope so


----------



## Saif

Ravish84 said:


> Any updates on below please? Saifsd, NB? NB you have gone quiet on this forum.. You provided some really good insights..
> Any advice on below please gents?


This is my understanding...
The difference in occupations should not have an effect on their 189 Visa Application since they are doing it for obvious reasons (the old one not on the list). Anyway, the RnR is more important than the Occupation label for eligibility.
They should not be worried, but there is no harm in taking a MARA advice.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> :lol: ...
> 
> Mistaken identity - 189th Night and Day :lol:


I was waiting for your reply , you have a very good sense of humor...very nice name for this classic...

But the urdu/hindi word bandish tells many stories...not happy ones.
I hope it is because bandish is your favorite movie...havent seen though.


----------



## accountant0618

*Got it!*

Hi Everyone!

It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.

Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under! 
:cheer2:eace::whoo::dance:


----------



## Ravish84

Thanks Saifsd... Will advise him.. 

NB your views please? 



saifsd said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates on below please? Saifsd, NB? NB you have gone quiet on this forum.. You provided some really good insights..
> Any advice on below please gents?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my understanding...
> The difference in occupations should not have an effect on their 189 Visa Application since they are doing it for obvious reasons (the old one not on the list). Anyway, the RnR is more important than the Occupation label for eligibility.
> They should not be worried, but there is no harm in taking a MARA advice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under!
> :cheer2:eace::whoo::dance:


Congratulations.


----------



## vabhs192003

saifsd said:


> That's exactly my point Vab18, we might perceive IACM as more check in the background but it is not always right, there are people such as ELU waiting for more time than all IACM cases without knowing a reason why and their documents are complete from their side since they were in Aus on work visa. Just an example.
> I feel IACM is NOT equal to more check more time, it is something else or as Vabh suggested, just a status when CO is allocated but not all COs make that change in the system, most go about their business straight. The logic behind this is, the system (like most process automation) is created with several stage gates with individual status messages like a state machine, and people have posted all of them here, but we all see that none of them are being used by COs and mostly the status remains as "received" (whereas they should change it once the stage or state is clear/over) and then all of a sudden, when the process is complete, changes to "finalized"...
> This is my understanding of IACM and I mean to say that ALL cases go through IACM stage, it's just that the CO hasn't changed the status in his system that we dont see it. Hope I made the point across...just what my mind says...


I completely agree with the points here.

I believe all the applications undergo an Immi Assessment Commencement stage. They have to. 

It's just that some COs are more particular/professional about letting people know that their application has been picked up, while some COs don't bother. My IACM indicated the GSM and the CO that picked up my case. No further questions asked. Getting a IACM definitely does not translate to more processing time. My case is a thriving proof of that. 

Folks who got IACM email, your application is surely under the radar of a CO and a grant is coming soon. Just hold on for a while...


----------



## Bandish

Ravish84 said:


> Thanks Saifsd... Will advise him..
> 
> NB your views please?


Post it in the thread started by NB, to get an answer from him:

My 2 bits on the PR journey.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-667.html


----------



## accountant0618

@Bandish you predicted Feb 13 for me. But I'm not complaining  

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Bandish

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under!
> :cheer2:eace::whoo::dance:


Wow... Congratulations...
Best wishes


----------



## Saif

accountant0618 said:


> @Bandish you predicted Feb 13 for me. But I'm not complaining
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Her predictions inherently carries the sentiment "on or before", he he


----------



## mike129

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under!
> :cheer2:eace::whoo::dance:


Congrats man, best of luck on your journey


----------



## Bandish

accountant0618 said:


> @Bandish you predicted Feb 13 for me. But I'm not complaining
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Super happy ... Enjoy the moment ..
Good luck ...

Actually today morning I was thinking about whether u got grant or not .. I thought I missed your grant date..  
I am amazed with myself this time


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Her predictions inherently carries the sentiment "on or before", he he


----------



## jaggsb

YesJ said:


> I received Grant in ICT SECURITY Specialist.
> ITA : 11 Oct 2018
> Visa lodged : 30 Oct
> Grant Date : 31 Jan 2019.
> 
> Approx 90-100 days waiting if Direct Grants are approved..
> 
> Hopefully you will also receive magical email soon..


Congrats YesJ. . All the best.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under!
> 
> :cheer2:eace::whoo::dance:


Congrats. . Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> I was waiting for your reply , you have a very good sense of humor...very nice name for this classic...
> 
> But the urdu/hindi word bandish tells many stories...not happy ones.
> I hope it is because bandish is your favorite movie...havent seen though.


:yo: Thanks ... 

Broaden your horizon, you will find the happy ones also... 
Not my favourite movie... Haven't seen it myself... Let the next chapters of "189th Night and Day" reveal the story... :cool2:


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> :yo: Thanks ...
> 
> Broaden your horizon, you will find the happy ones also...
> Not my favourite movie... Haven't seen it myself... Let the next chapters of "189th Night and Day" reveal the story... :cool2:


Happy 'bandish'? which means restrictions/entrapment /closure...
I do need to flatten my horizons with hammer and tongs 
Just kiddin, I know a word just comes to the fore at an instance and you use it sometimes, not reading too much into it

Fortunately, before jaggb pointed out, I was pronouncing it in my head with an Australian accent...Oz flu?


----------



## Manman12

shadabkhaniet said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> Lodged visa in Feb 2018.
> Had to wait for my baby to born for wife's medical.
> This forum has been a great help throughout.
> Thank You All Guys & All the best.
> 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A910F using Tapatalk


HI,

Congrats on receiving the grant!!

Can you please confirm your IED?? 

Wanted to know if its linked to your PCC/medicals or did the CO give you relaxation on the IED date because of the newborn baby??


----------



## JD DB

Yes, you are correct. Just checked it in Immi Account it shows "Received". Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Happy 'bandish'? which means restrictions/entrapment /closure...
> I do need to flatten my horizons with hammer and tongs
> Just kiddin, I know a word just comes to the fore at an instance and you use it sometimes, not reading too much into it
> 
> Fortunately, before jaggb pointed out, I was pronouncing it in my head with an Australian accent...Oz flu?


Happy Bandish: 
1. Parents restricting kids to watch less iPad/ phone/TV. - Parents Happy 
2. Company restricting employees to not view many websites. - Company happy 

BTW, Bandish also means " a fixed, melodic composition in Hindustani vocal or instrumental music."

I do need to flatten my horizons with hammer and tongs 
Hehe... required when we need to concentrate 

Didn't get this : "Oz flu" 

I have enough pakaaofied (irritated) the members for today ... Let me keep something for tomorrow ...


----------



## Roiesha

Hi Bandish.
Please predict my grant date
Occupation: Software and Application Enginer
Application date: 28 Nov, 2018


----------



## Ravish84

Thanks Bandish



Ravish84 said:


> Thanks Saifsd... Will advise him..
> 
> NB your views please?


Post it in the thread started by NB, to get an answer from him:

My 2 bits on the PR journey.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-667.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rajesh arora

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under!


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Hi Rajesh,

I noticed that you are already an expat in Canada. Have you applied for Aus PR? Reasons? Asking because at times the thought of immigration starts with Canada...only if you want to answer.

Thanks.


----------



## Roiesha

Hi please predict my grant date
Occupation: Software and Application Enginer
Application date: 28 Nov, 2018


----------



## Bandish

Roiesha said:


> Hi please predict my grant date
> Occupation: Software and Application Enginer
> Application date: 28 Nov, 2018


Hey Roiesha, 

Do not want to start predictions again. Hope you understand..
Wish you get your grant soon in Feb 
All the Best!


----------



## Rosun

Hi Bandish please predict mine too. I Applied on 16 November 2018 and waiting grant in ICT security specialists for wife with a kid and onshore. My friend applied on 13 November and got grant on mid January.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Rosun said:


> Hi Bandish please predict mine too. I Applied on 16 November 2018 and waiting grant in ICT security specialists for wife with a kid and onshore. My friend applied on 13 November and got grant on mid January.




Hi Roshun, does your friend has the same anzsco code as yours (262112). I lodged my application on nov 4, still waiting for grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

Yap it is same code. Can you please reply me about your status in immiaccount?


----------



## Travel1122

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi prerttylsotonic,
> 
> Can you share the link for all the documents that you submitted.
> I am also interested in relationship related documents. I have submitted only the marriage certificate, isn’t that enough?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sure thing - see the bottom of the following post, hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820
> 
> If you look at the DHA website, just a marriage certificate is listed as an example but more is recommended - of course there are people who get by with just a marriage certificate (just like there are people who get their visas finalised without Form 80 or Form 1221)
Click to expand...

Thanks so much !


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Rosun said:


> Yap it is same code. Can you please reply me about your status in immiaccount?




Its still Received in the immiaccount. What about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

saifsd said:


> Rajesh arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> I noticed that you are already an expat in Canada. Have you applied for Aus PR? Reasons? Asking because at times the thought of immigration starts with Canada...only if you want to answer.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi Saifsd,
You predicted right.
Initially planned for Canada but that did not materialize.
(I am not active in that group.)

We applied for Aus pr in Nov'2017.
And waiting........


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Hi Bandish please predict mine too 

Lodged date - 6 Sep 2018
CO Contact - 12 Nov 2018
Replied to CO contact - 19 Nov 2018
Grant -????


----------



## nitin2611

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hey guys got my grant today
> 
> Lodged 16th november 2018
> Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations Kunal


----------



## nitin2611

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019




Many Congratulations vabhs.

The first case I see where the grant is within week of commencement mail. Good to know...


----------



## nitin2611

New_asp said:


> How do I reply on specific thread?? So naive in this




You mean reply quoting a specific reply I believe. Use the QUOTE option available in that specific message


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Hi Bandish please predict mine too
> 
> Lodged date - 6 Sep 2018
> CO Contact - 12 Nov 2018
> Replied to CO contact - 19 Nov 2018
> Grant -????


Hi, what os the CO contact for buddy. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under!
> 
> :cheer2:eace::whoo::dance:



Many congratulations...


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Hi, what os the CO contact for buddy.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


More employment proof


----------



## jaggsb

A Kind Request to everyone on this forum.

I really understand the feeling of getting a direct grant and how happy you and your family members will be. But, kindly take a moment to update your status on Immitracker, if you have created a tracker for yourself. Immitracker is a great analyzing tool on where you stand and helps you to predict the rough date of your grant. 

There are a lot of guys who frequently check the trackers and on seeing a grant related to their ANZCO provides them a happy feeling. 

Wishing everyone a speedy grant and let our life-changing dream becomes a reality.


----------



## gowtham916s

Received my invite on Sept 11 2018. Medical for me Completed in OCtober for my Spouse They found abnormalities and Panel clinic advised to follow up with sputum test and Chest x-ray and got the result as "No Active TB" but still the heal assessment states that Further information required."A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
Not sure what is this means and what is next. I havent received a CO contact nor any update in the message section. Do i have to check at a different place within IMMIAccount or someone will contact me. Kindly advise guys.

I lodged on September 27 2018.


----------



## Divkasi

YesJ said:


> I received Grant in ICT SECURITY Specialist.
> ITA : 11 Oct 2018
> Visa lodged : 30 Oct
> Grant Date : 31 Jan 2019.
> 
> Approx 90-100 days waiting if Direct Grants are approved..
> 
> Hopefully you will also receive magical email soon..




Congratulations


----------



## dipanshub

Anybody with code 263111 lodgement date 10 Nov got grant?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> More employment proof


Could you brief what evidences you submitted as employment proof and what did CO ask to submit further? Did you face difficulty in arranging additional evidences?
I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Travel1122

Hi,
I have a query regarding how to get my PF details from my previous organizations.

I remember seeing a post around it but can’t find it now. Please if someone can help.

I have already lodged my visa, but just wanted to keep the PF document in the back pocket.

Thanks so much.


----------



## manishchhettri

Lodged application on Oct 10th 2018. Got an email from the case worker to upload PCC and medicals on Jan 22nd 2019 and i completed that today - Feb 07 2019. 

What is usual wait time after this is done. Do i need to send some kind of correspondence to the assigned CO? As the application home page still shows action pending.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Travel1122 said:


> Hi,
> I have a query regarding how to get my PF details from my previous organizations.
> 
> I remember seeing a post around it but can’t find it now. Please if someone can help.
> 
> I have already lodged my visa, but just wanted to keep the PF document in the back pocket.
> 
> Thanks so much.


If your PF was linked to UAN then you can get it from Online PF portal . Create an account with the UAN number and you can find the passbook linked to the UAN .

If it is an old PF before the introduction of UAN , You can take the PF number and visit the PF office with which the PF account was registered and raise a request for PF passbook or a record for PF deposits when you were employed with that particular employer . But note that in that statement employer name will not be mentioned . You can also try the Umang app and raise a request in the app .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Travel1122

bssanthosh47 said:


> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I have a query regarding how to get my PF details from my previous organizations.
> 
> I remember seeing a post around it but can’t find it now. Please if someone can help.
> 
> I have already lodged my visa, but just wanted to keep the PF document in the back pocket.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> If your PF was linked to UAN then you can get it from Online PF portal . Create an account with the UAN number and you can find the passbook linked to the UAN .
> 
> If it is an old PF before the introduction of UAN , You can take the PF number and visit the PF office with which the PF account was registered and raise a request for PF passbook or a record for PF deposits when you were employed with that particular employer . But note that in that statement employer name will not be mentioned . You can also try the Umang app and raise a request in the app .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Thanks so much

I will try these options 🙂


----------



## RockyRaj

gowtham916s said:


> Received my invite on Sept 11 2018. Medical for me Completed in OCtober for my Spouse They found abnormalities and Panel clinic advised to follow up with sputum test and Chest x-ray and got the result as "No Active TB" but still the heal assessment states that Further information required."A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> Not sure what is this means and what is next. I havent received a CO contact nor any update in the message section. Do i have to check at a different place within IMMIAccount or someone will contact me. Kindly advise guys.
> 
> I lodged on September 27 2018.




If that is the message getting displayed in health assessment tab for your spouse a case officer would contact you for further information/tests. There is no choice other than to wait to hear from them. Since you have already indicated no active TB i wish everything should be OK and wish you overcome this situation. There is a thread related to medical in this forum wherein related information on TB was discussed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

manishchhettri said:


> Lodged application on Oct 10th 2018. Got an email from the case worker to upload PCC and medicals on Jan 22nd 2019 and i completed that today - Feb 07 2019.
> 
> What is usual wait time after this is done. Do i need to send some kind of correspondence to the assigned CO? As the application home page still shows action pending.




Around 80 business Days. As long as you have attached the documents and pressed the highlighted button nothing to worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham916s

Thank you Sir.. I wish the same for everyone on this thread to get over the wait and get their Grants soon.


----------



## gowtham916s

RockyRaj said:


> If that is the message getting displayed in health assessment tab for your spouse a case officer would contact you for further information/tests. There is no choice other than to wait to hear from them. Since you have already indicated no active TB i wish everything should be OK and wish you overcome this situation. There is a thread related to medical in this forum wherein related information on TB was discussed.
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir..


----------



## suleman jalil

I had applied for ACS assessment for the software engineer category in 2016. I had done BS software engineering (4 years degree) from PAF - Karachi Institute of Economics and Technology in 2008 and had been working since then. 
My 4 years degree was assessed to be equivalent to an AQF Associate Degree with a majors (software engineering). I was astonished to see this as my university has the government charter and is a degree granting institution since the yeat 2004. My university is HEC recognized. I inquired from ACS the reason, they just gave a vague answer that we have our criterion and cant share that. I told them they should specify the country wise universities and their degree equivalency so that people dont have to waste money. Even my university management contacted ACS but they are not responding. The HEC and NCEAC said that all recognized university BS degrees in Pakistan are equivalent to International BS and as per the International Accord. I really dont know what to do. In 2017 One of my friend's BS IT degree from Virtual University was assessed to be AQF Bachelors. I am confused. I am thinking to go for reassessment. Please assist.

Apart from this, at the time of ACS assessment i was not aware that part time work (20 hours per week) is considered by ACS so i did not submit that work experience at the assessment. This part time was in between full time jobs. I had to work part time due to family problem. Should i include this in reassessment.
Please help and guide me.
Suleman


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

suleman jalil said:


> I had applied for ACS assessment for the software engineer category in 2016. I had done BS software engineering (4 years degree) from PAF - Karachi Institute of Economics and Technology in 2008 and had been working since then.
> My 4 years degree was assessed to be equivalent to an AQF Associate Degree with a majors (software engineering). I was astonished to see this as my university has the government charter and is a degree granting institution since the yeat 2004. My university is HEC recognized. I inquired from ACS the reason, they just gave a vague answer that we have our criterion and cant share that. I told them they should specify the country wise universities and their degree equivalency so that people dont have to waste money. Even my university management contacted ACS but they are not responding. The HEC and NCEAC said that all recognized university BS degrees in Pakistan are equivalent to International BS and as per the International Accord. I really dont know what to do. In 2017 One of my friend's BS IT degree from Virtual University was assessed to be AQF Bachelors. I am confused. I am thinking to go for reassessment. Please assist.
> 
> Apart from this, at the time of ACS assessment i was not aware that part time work (20 hours per week) is considered by ACS so i did not submit that work experience at the assessment. This part time was in between full time jobs. I had to work part time due to family problem. Should i include this in reassessment.
> Please help and guide me.
> Suleman


If the part-time work is in/related to your nominated occupation and you have the evidence for it I would certainly include it (assuming it wasn't a 2nd job and was a part-time job between two employment episodes). 

Not too sure about your prospects for redress regarding the AQF comparability - a MARA agent familiar with qualifications from Pakistan and ACS may be able to help.


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The thing is nobody is entirely clear when the CO might ask for a Form 815.
> 
> The DHA website has some guidelines around certain medical conditions (eg HIV), and from FOI documents we have access to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth guidelines for determining some of these parameters and it may offer some clues. It's available on the DHA website.
> 
> Also some MARA agents with experience in complex health issues may be able to foresee that a health undertaking is needed.


Could you pls guide me to the link of such FOI(naive to understand its full form  ) documents on DHA website.


----------



## aviator505

Hi All,
I have lodged my Visa application on Nov 21,2018 for ANZSCO 261313.
My only concern is my EOI is going to expire on April 2019 as it will be 2 yrs since i submitted it.
If I do not get the grant by then,will there be any impact to my VISA application due to expiry of the EOI.Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raja the great

*Feb Grants*

Hello People,

What the reasons for no/less Grants reported in Immitracker, all slow down in Sudden, any idea!! 
Whats going on in the background?


:fingerscrossed:

layball::clock:


----------



## itspuneetv

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged my Visa application on Nov 21,2018 for ANZSCO 261313.
> My only concern is my EOI is going to expire on April 2019 as it will be 2 yrs since i submitted it.
> If I do not get the grant by then,will there be any impact to my VISA application due to expiry of the EOI.Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance


No. Once you lodge visa, EOI date has nothing to do.


----------



## Jarnoma17

Hi Experts

I lodged 189 on 14th Sep 2018 with 75 points for ICT Security Analysts. CO contact on 19th Nov for wife's PTE score and replied on same day. But the main problems is I have submitted both ours medicals and application shows health assessment provided, no action required. Now I think it has been one year of my wifes medical. Is there any way to generate new HAP ID and do her medicals inorder to avoid another CO contact and get a grant? Although i'm primary applicant and my medical has just been 8 months to date. 

Thanks


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Raja the great said:


> Hello People,
> 
> What the reasons for no/less Grants reported in Immitracker, all slow down in Sudden, any idea!!
> Whats going on in the background?
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> layball::clock:


Yes, agreed. Looking at this, this seems to be part of some policy. A real matter of concern.


----------



## YesJ

Nothing as such. May be people out of excitement forgotten to update immitracker who have received Grants. That's why in this forum and many other forums members are requested to update details if there is any change in status.

May be we can see coming week with a surge. 

Hopefully all will receive their Grants at the earliest..





sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Raja the great said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello People,
> 
> What the reasons for no/less Grants reported in Immitracker, all slow down in Sudden, any idea!!
> Whats going on in the background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, agreed. Looking at this, this seems to be part of some policy. A real matter of concern.
Click to expand...


----------



## YesJ

When did you receive ITA ? And did you completed medicals before ITA ? 

As per your lodgement date it's Sept 2018. So still a lot of time (4-5 months at least) ?? 





Jarnoma17 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I lodged 189 on 14th Sep 2018 with 75 points for ICT Security Analysts. CO contact on 19th Nov for wife's PTE score and replied on same day. But the main problems is I have submitted both ours medicals and application shows health assessment provided, no action required. Now I think it has been one year of my wifes medical. Is there any way to generate new HAP ID and do her medicals inorder to avoid another CO contact and get a grant? Although i'm primary applicant and my medical has just been 8 months to date.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AGupta said:


> Could you pls guide me to the link of such FOI(naive to understand its full form  ) documents on DHA website.


Absolutely -

Here is the decision record:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-decision-record.pdf

Here is the actual document:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth Advice Pack for 2017 to determine if applicants meet the health requirement)

Here is where you can find FOI (freedom of information) disclosure logs:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs


----------



## Bandish

Raja the great said:


> Hello People,
> 
> What the reasons for no/less Grants reported in Immitracker, all slow down in Sudden, any idea!!
> Whats going on in the background?
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> layball::clock:


These are the reasons mentioned on homeaffairs website:
*Circumstances that affect processing times:*
We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

- whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents
- how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
- how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
- how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
- for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration programme
- for citizenship applications, the time taken to attend a Citizenship Ceremony or receive a Citizenship Certificate.


----------



## Bandish

Hey PrettyIsotonic, Any updates on your case?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bandish said:


> Hey PrettyIsotonic, Any updates on your case?


No news which hopefully is good news! 

You predicted 6 February 2019 for us - and my partner and I were joking about how our CO team is probably on extended leave given the heatwave in Adelaide, we're hoping for early March, but not really in any rush since we both have Bridging Visas that will become active if processing takes longer.


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No news which hopefully is good news!
> 
> You predicted 6 February 2019 for us - and my partner and I were joking about how our CO team is probably on extended leave given the heatwave in Adelaide, we're hoping for early March, but not really in any rush since we both have Bridging Visas that will become active if processing takes longer.


 Best wishes for the grant ... 

Haha, heatwaves :flame: could be one reason for slowdown ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bandish said:


> Best wishes for the grant ...
> 
> Haha, heatwaves :flame: could be one reason for slowdown ...


Thanks Bandish - you don't seem like you are too off either, should be anytime now with late October lodged cases getting finalised


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks Bandish - you don't seem like you are too off either, should be anytime now with late October lodged cases getting finalised


You are welcome 
Yeah, thanks


----------



## Jarnoma17

YesJ said:


> When did you receive ITA ? And did you completed medicals before ITA ?
> 
> As per your lodgement date it's Sept 2018. So still a lot of time (4-5 months at least) ??


ITA on 11th Sep 

I did my medicals before invitation but still have some months to complete a year. but my wife's medical was done on end of Jan 2018 which means it has already been1 year. So is there any way to generate the HAP ID again or do medical with same HAP ID.


----------



## anoopvjn3

Congrats vahhs.. enjoy this moment and party hard..all the best for the big move.

One question, after you got the IACM, does the status in immi also changes to initial assessment?



vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


----------



## bssanthosh47

Jarnoma17 said:


> ITA on 11th Sep
> 
> I did my medicals before invitation but still have some months to complete a year. but my wife's medical was done on end of Jan 2018 which means it has already been1 year. So is there any way to generate the HAP ID again or do medical with same HAP ID.


Sit tight , u cannot re do the medicals unless the CO asks for it and Only CO can provide a new HAP ID , sometimes u get a grant without CO requesting for medicals even if the old one is expired .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Jarnoma17

bssanthosh47 said:


> Sit tight , u cannot re do the medicals unless the CO asks for it and Only CO can provide a new HAP ID , sometimes u get a grant without CO requesting for medicals even if the old one is expired .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks @bssanthosh47


----------



## harpreet22

Unable to access Immitracker, The site can't be reached. Maybe that's why we are not seeing many updates/grants on it.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

harpreet22 said:


> Unable to access Immitracker, The site can't be reached. Maybe that's why we are not seeing many updates/grants on it.




I can see it. 2 grants reported on immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

Ravi_Ryan said:


> I can see it. 2 grants reported on immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to access it this afternoon. Not now on my computer.


----------



## sourav.mukherj

*Got the Grant*

Hi All,

Today I got the golden mail.
189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
My details -
Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 25 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 10 points
Experience 20 points 
Spouse 5 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
PCC: Done
189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
Grant: 08-Feb-2019 
IED: 19-Nov-2019 

Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
Thank you all.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> 
> My details -
> 
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Age 25 points
> 
> Education 15 points
> 
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> 
> Experience 20 points
> 
> Spouse 5 points
> 
> Total 75 Points
> 
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> 
> PCC: Done
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> 
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> 
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> 
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> 
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> 
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> 
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
> 
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> My details -
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> Experience 20 points
> Spouse 5 points
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> Thank you all.


Congratulations so pleased to see September Lodged cases getting grants.


----------



## ahmzzz

*Additional applicant*

Hi Gang,

Just a quick question, little out of topic.
Could some one please guide on how to add additional applicant(spouse) in my ongoing 189 application? As it is an option according to Immi. 

I can only see 'notification of change of circumstances' in the update details section.
I've heard there's a form 1436?? need to be filled out but I am not certain where to direct it to? or just attach it with the other docs?

Got my invitation on the 11th October 2018 (2335, 70pts), lodged visa on 1st Nov(stated NO in the 'joining family member' option as I was single then), got married on the 7th Dec 2018 and now want to add partner in my application before I get my visa granted.

Any help would be highly appreciated
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Bandish

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> My details -
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> Experience 20 points
> Spouse 5 points
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> Thank you all.


Wow... Congratulations...
So, u too are from DW/BI background ... Nice to know... 
Best wishes for your future...


----------



## Rajesh arora

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> My details -
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> Experience 20 points
> Spouse 5 points
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> Thank you all.


Congratulations


----------



## jaggsb

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> 
> My details -
> 
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Age 25 points
> 
> Education 15 points
> 
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> 
> Experience 20 points
> 
> Spouse 5 points
> 
> Total 75 Points
> 
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> 
> PCC: Done
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> 
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> 
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> 
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> 
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> 
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> 
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
> 
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats Sourav. . Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> 
> My details -
> 
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Age 25 points
> 
> Education 15 points
> 
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> 
> Experience 20 points
> 
> Spouse 5 points
> 
> Total 75 Points
> 
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> 
> PCC: Done
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> 
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> 
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> 
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> 
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> 
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> 
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
> 
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> 
> Thank you all.




Many congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ahmzzz said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, little out of topic.
> 
> Could some one please guide on how to add additional applicant(spouse) in my ongoing 189 application? As it is an option according to Immi.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see 'notification of change of circumstances' in the update details section.
> 
> I've heard there's a form 1436?? need to be filled out but I am not certain where to direct it to? or just attach it with the other docs?
> 
> 
> 
> Got my invitation on the 11th October 2018 (2335, 70pts), lodged visa on 1st Nov(stated NO in the 'joining family member' option as I was single then), got married on the 7th Dec 2018 and now want to add partner in my application before I get my visa granted.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Heya congrats on getting married! 

This is what I would do / did:

1 - Submit a change of circumstances via Immiaccount -> Info no longer valid: never married -> New info: married on 7 Dec 2018. 

2 - Pay for an additional applicant via My Payments in Immiaccount. I selected prepay a paper application, and chose Adelaide as the processing centre. You have thirty days then to do the below. 

3 - Fill in Form 1436 and include the receipt number from above at the end of the form where it is asked. 

4 - Email DHA (my MARA agent emailed Adelaide Team 10) - PM me for the email address if you'd like, or you can email [email protected] and state you would like to add your wife to your pending application, and get HAP IDs generated for her, and attach the following:

a) Partner Passport 
b) Partner Birth Certificate 
c) Partner Identity Card 
d) Form 1436
e) Receipt from Immiaccount for adding your partner 
f) Marriage certificate 
g) If your partner is onshore their current visa, then they will get a bridging visa when you apply, assuming their current visa isn't a bridging visa and isn't a visa that has a no further stay condition. 

And state you will upload evidence of functional English and further relationship evidence once your partner is added to your Immiaccount. 

Parallel to the above, if you space in your immiaccount I would also upload a) d) e) f) - but my MARA agent didn't. 

Two days after the email was sent my partner was added to my immiaccount, then three weeks later HAP ID was generated.


----------



## vijeshc

saifsd said:


> Mate, you need to take a step back and recall the reason why you are having your skills assessment done in the first place and dont let your emotions ride your intellect...
> If you think getting education assessed as Majors/Bachelors and including part time work will have an impact on your relevant experience and therefore increase your points then I would say yes, you can go for a reassessment, but you will have to explain a reason why you are doing that, otherwise I'm afraid you may land up with the same report in hand once again and 500 dollars wasted.
> Better before you even decide to take that path, send a polite email to ACS explaining what you explained here (including your friend's case with reference number) and wait for their reply...
> But again, dont forget the main motive behind skills assessment, your overall score!
> I'll give you my example, my Indian bachelors and masters are in Electronics and I was scared that I will have to write an RPL and what not since my profession is IT, surprisingly both of these degrees were assessed as AQF MAJORS in COMPUTING by ACS(I also attached some IT certificates, dont know if that helped). *But at the end of the day ACS deducted 4 years of my experience. My score wouldn't have change anyway as within a couple of months I'd have competed 12 yrs*...
> So you understand what am I trying to say here? Be calm and think afresh, you are not your friend


Hi Friends, 

I have an irrelevant question. I have already lodged my Visa on 17th Dec and am waiting for a grant..I have a total of 17 years in IT but claimed only the last 13 years of my experience and ACS deducted 4 years, so all good for now. Now once granted Visa and we land in Auzzy Land, can I show my 17 years of experience when searching for a Job or should I show 9 years ? Will it affect my PR or Citizenship status, whenever that happens? This question is bothering me on my future.. some suggestions from the experienced people would help..!!!!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

vijeshc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have an irrelevant question. I have already lodged my Visa on 17th Dec and am waiting for a grant..I have a total of 17 years in IT but claimed only the last 13 years of my experience and ACS deducted 4 years, so all good for now. Now once granted Visa and we land in Auzzy Land, can I show my 17 years of experience when searching for a Job or should I show 9 years ? Will it affect my PR or Citizenship status, whenever that happens? This question is bothering me on my future.. some suggestions from the experienced people would help..!!!!


You can put whatever experience you have in IT. ACS assessment is nothing to do with the actual experience you have in IT.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Hi Expats, I have lodged my 189 visa as on Dec 10th 2018. ANZCO is 261313 with 70 points.

I have traveled to UK last week on an Onsite assignment for 6 months. What should do next? Update the address in UK in immi account? Would that suffice? Or should I be updating form 80 and update the address in immi account both?

Any suggestions?? 

Also, when can I expect the DG or CO contact for my application?


----------



## jaggsb

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Heya congrats on getting married!
> 
> This is what I would do / did:
> 
> 1 - Submit a change of circumstances via Immiaccount -> Info no longer valid: never married -> New info: married on 7 Dec 2018.
> 
> 2 - Pay for an additional applicant via My Payments in Immiaccount. I selected prepay a paper application, and chose Adelaide as the processing centre. You have thirty days then to do the below.
> 
> 3 - Fill in Form 1436 and include the receipt number from above at the end of the form where it is asked.
> 
> 4 - Email DHA (my MARA agent emailed Adelaide Team 10) - PM me for the email address if you'd like, or you can email [email protected] and state you would like to add your wife to your pending application, and get HAP IDs generated for her, and attach the following:
> 
> a) Partner Passport
> b) Partner Birth Certificate
> c) Partner Identity Card
> d) Form 1436
> e) Receipt from Immiaccount for adding your partner
> f) Marriage certificate
> g) If your partner is onshore their current visa, then they will get a bridging visa when you apply, assuming their current visa isn't a bridging visa and isn't a visa that has a no further stay condition.
> 
> And state you will upload evidence of functional English and further relationship evidence once your partner is added to your Immiaccount.
> 
> Parallel to the above, if you space in your immiaccount I would also upload a) d) e) f) - but my MARA agent didn't.
> 
> Two days after the email was sent my partner was added to my immiaccount, then three weeks later HAP ID was generated.


Very detailed & useful post PrettyIsotonic. Checklist provided was much clearer than a MARA agent..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RRSha

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> My details -
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> Experience 20 points
> Spouse 5 points
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> Thank you all.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Guys, I remember sometime back someone posted about their understanding about the application processing by DHA. Can anyone of you please share that if you remember who posted it.

Though it was purely their own understanding, it was actually a good post. Thanks. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

Hi do any members on here have the upgraded version of imm tracker that you can send messages? Someone has got a grant today for September 4 and said it was after IACM but hasn’t put date received IACM and I’m interested to know but can’t send a message if anyone can find out please??


----------



## Vab18

It’s ok I’ve upgraded and messaged them!


----------



## rahul80

I think we should restrict ourselves from asking questions that quite irrational.



vijeshc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have an irrelevant question. I have already lodged my Visa on 17th Dec and am waiting for a grant..I have a total of 17 years in IT but claimed only the last 13 years of my experience and ACS deducted 4 years, so all good for now. Now once granted Visa and we land in Auzzy Land, can I show my 17 years of experience when searching for a Job or should I show 9 years ? Will it affect my PR or Citizenship status, whenever that happens? This question is bothering me on my future.. some suggestions from the experienced people would help..!!!!


----------



## Bandish

Vab18 said:


> Hi do any members on here have the upgraded version of imm tracker that you can send messages? Someone has got a grant today for September 4 and said it was after IACM but hasn’t put date received IACM and I’m interested to know but can’t send a message if anyone can find out please??


But the IACM date is mentioned there as 14 Nov already


----------



## Vab18

Bandish said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi do any members on here have the upgraded version of imm tracker that you can send messages? Someone has got a grant today for September 4 and said it was after IACM but hasn’t put date received IACM and I’m interested to know but can’t send a message if anyone can find out please??
> 
> 
> 
> But the IACM date is mentioned there as 14 Nov already
Click to expand...

It wasn’t visible on mine but he messaged and told me anyway!! Thanks


----------



## Saif

rahul80 said:


> I think we should restrict ourselves from asking questions that quite irrational.


Welcome rahul80 to the forum since this is your first post.

You may be right but I have a slightly different opinion here, this thread is for people who have lodged a 189 visa or have got their grants, so anything pertaining to visa application, post submission, post grant can be discussed here.
Moreover, what keeps me motivated to come back here despite having a grant already? Of course to help people like you but if I have a doubt in my mind regarding something related with my migration, who will I ask? All my forum friends, right? These are the "people" I know.
Another thing, there are a lot of threads that people started for discussing life after grant but there is hardly any footfall. You ask a question there and it remains unanswered.
I think this is a great forum to ask anything related with Australia immigration and make some friends which we will badly need once we are there, even if to just hang in there and help people avoid feeling homesick.
I think both the question and sudarshanreddy09's answer helped people clear this doubt which is quite relevant.

I will definitely avoid asking an Italian bread recipe here 

Cheers,
Saif


----------



## rahul80

Yeah you're right. My bad! Will keep it in mind.



saifsd said:


> Welcome rahul80 to the forum since this is your first post.
> 
> You may be right but I have a slightly different opinion here, this thread is for people who have lodged a 189 visa or have got their grants, so anything pertaining to visa application, post submission, post grant can be discussed here.
> Moreover, what keeps me motivated to come back here despite having a grant already? Of course to help people like you but if I have a doubt in my mind regarding something related with my migration, who will I ask? All my forum friends, right? These are the "people" I know.
> Another thing, there are a lot of threads that people started for discussing life after grant but there is hardly any footfall. You ask a question there and it remains unanswered.
> I think this is a great forum to ask anything related with Australia immigration and make some friends which we will badly need once we are there, even if to just hang in there and help people avoid feeling homesick.
> I think both the question and sudarshanreddy09's answer helped people clear this doubt which is quite relevant.
> 
> I will definitely avoid asking an Italian bread recipe here
> 
> Cheers,
> Saif


----------



## rahul80

Also, just a quick question. I've been reading a few things about PF account. Am in india, but i've never heard of PF or any monies going to PF. Is this a new thing?


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Hi Expats, I have lodged my 189 visa as on Dec 10th 2018. ANZCO is 261313 with 70 points.

I have traveled to UK last week on an Onsite assignment for 6 months. What should do next? Update the address in UK in immi account? Would that suffice? Or should I be updating form 80 and update the address in immi account both?

Any suggestions?? 

Also, when can I expect the DG or CO contact for my application?


----------



## Nadine1986

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi Expats, I have lodged my 189 visa as on Dec 10th 2018. ANZCO is 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> I have traveled to UK last week on an Onsite assignment for 6 months. What should do next? Update the address in UK in immi account? Would that suffice? Or should I be updating form 80 and update the address in immi account both?
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> Also, when can I expect the DG or CO contact for my application?


I have only updated the address on immi account. That would suffice, I suppose.


----------



## Bandish

rahul80 said:


> Also, just a quick question. I've been reading a few things about PF account. Am in india, but i've never heard of PF or any monies going to PF. Is this a new thing?


Welcome to the group Rahul80 !
Which job code have you lodged your visa with?
I assume you are not a salaried employee hence you do not have an idea of PF. 
PF stands for Provident Fund. Its purpose is to help employees save a portion of their salary every month, which can be used in the event of retirement, disability, sickness or unemployment.

In India, the organization that handles PF is called EPFO (Employees' Provident Fund Organization). You can read more on internet about it. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## rahul80

Hey Bandish,

I've applied for the Software Engineer thing. I've been a salaried person, but have never had any money going to PF either by my employer or me. The PF is blank in all my salary slips.



Bandish said:


> Welcome to the group Rahul80 !
> Which job code have you lodged your visa with?
> I assume you are not a salaried employee hence you do not have an idea of PF.
> PF stands for Provident Fund. Its purpose is to help employees save a portion of their salary every month, which can be used in the event of retirement, disability, sickness or unemployment.
> 
> In India, the organization that handles PF is called EPFO (Employees' Provident Fund Organization). You can read more on internet about it.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> My details -
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> Experience 20 points
> Spouse 5 points
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> Thank you all.



Many congratulations!!!
All the best for your future in Australia!!


----------



## Bandish

rahul80 said:


> Hey Bandish,
> 
> I've applied for the Software Engineer thing. I've been a salaried person, but have never had any money going to PF either by my employer or me. The PF is blank in all my salary slips.


In general, all large organizations opt for PF and its mandatory, but still there are scenarios, where an employer may not opt for PF; such as if they have less than 5 employees. Whereas, an employee with a basic salary of more than 15,000 can choose to opt out of PF at the time of joining.


----------



## rahul80

Oh. I am way more than that. So i guess, the CO is not going to ask me for any PF statements.



Bandish said:


> In general, all large organizations opt for PF and its mandatory, but still there are scenarios, where an employer may not opt for PF; such as if they have less than 5 employees. Whereas, an employee with a basic salary of more than 15,000 can choose to opt out of PF at the time of joining.


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Welcome rahul80 to the forum since this is your first post.
> 
> You may be right but I have a slightly different opinion here, this thread is for people who have lodged a 189 visa or have got their grants, so anything pertaining to visa application, post submission, post grant can be discussed here.
> Moreover, what keeps me motivated to come back here despite having a grant already? Of course to help people like you but if I have a doubt in my mind regarding something related with my migration, who will I ask? All my forum friends, right? These are the "people" I know.
> Another thing, there are a lot of threads that people started for discussing life after grant but there is hardly any footfall. You ask a question there and it remains unanswered.
> I think this is a great forum to ask anything related with Australia immigration and make some friends which we will badly need once we are there, even if to just hang in there and help people avoid feeling homesick.
> I think both the question and sudarshanreddy09's answer helped people clear this doubt which is quite relevant.
> 
> I will definitely avoid asking an Italian bread recipe here
> 
> Cheers,
> Saif


Very well said Saifsd! 

Though you might be entertained, if you ask for an Australian Bread recipe.


----------



## Bandish

rahul80 said:


> Oh. I am way more than that. So i guess, the CO is not going to ask me for any PF statements.


You will have to be ready with the answer, as to why you do not have a PF account. And upload that document beforehand to avoid CO contact. You could find it out from finance department.


----------



## yogithegreat

gowtham916s said:


> Received my invite on Sept 11 2018. Medical for me Completed in OCtober for my Spouse They found abnormalities and Panel clinic advised to follow up with sputum test and Chest x-ray and got the result as "No Active TB" but still the heal assessment states that Further information required."A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> Not sure what is this means and what is next. I havent received a CO contact nor any update in the message section. Do i have to check at a different place within IMMIAccount or someone will contact me. Kindly advise guys.
> 
> I lodged on September 27 2018.


Hi Gowtham,

I recently went through all this for my wife, hence able to understand your situation. Any slight indication is doubtful for them, they will carry out subsequent test to rule out any signs of active TB.

Since you mentioned that Sputum came negative, still health assessment says you need further test, it means Bupa (medical officer) has asked you to get a new test done (which is quite common), the test number would be appearing in health assessment portal. GO back to the clinic with the letter of health assessment, and get the test done. After test they will update status in 1/2 working days, which will be reviewed by BUpa again in 3/4 days. Post which, either they will pass medical or mention a new test. This sequence of test will keep happening till they either pass your medical or determine you have active TB. In case of active TB, they will ask you to undergo treatment of some duration, post which they will clear test and clear your case.

You would be thinking if sputum is clear, they should clear you. But sputum is actually not a proper test for TB, they will now ask you to get CT Scan done, if that is not clear then BAL (Broncho) is done to determine finally. BAL is the last test they can ask you.

My sincere advice, dont wait for CO contact, it will delay your case unnecessarily, download the health assessment from emedical link and go to clinic. If you get clearance before CO contact, you may get direct grant, otherwise you will have to wait for 90 days post co contact. Second advice, the moment you get medical clearance, immediately upload signed form 815 to avoid CO contact.

For your info, i lodged on 29 May, got first CO in sep for medical and second in December to submit form 815, waiting since then.

Happy to help you for any further clarification.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Very well said Saifsd!
> 
> Though you might be entertained, if you ask for an Australian Bread recipe.



Thanks Bandish
Is there such a thing called Aus Bread? I'll be happy to try it tomorrow (as I'm allowed inside the kitchen on weekend)


----------



## vijeshc

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> You can put whatever experience you have in IT. ACS assessment is nothing to do with the actual experience you have in IT.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


thanks.. that is reassuring...

Now the wait.. that is painful..Nov is still processing.. how long to wait for dec lodgings...??


----------



## vijeshc

rahul80 said:


> I think we should restrict ourselves from asking questions that quite irrational.


Whats irrational to you is not irrational to me..


----------



## vijeshc

saifsd said:


> Welcome rahul80 to the forum since this is your first post.
> 
> You may be right but I have a slightly different opinion here, this thread is for people who have lodged a 189 visa or have got their grants, so anything pertaining to visa application, post submission, post grant can be discussed here.
> Moreover, what keeps me motivated to come back here despite having a grant already? Of course to help people like you but if I have a doubt in my mind regarding something related with my migration, who will I ask? All my forum friends, right? These are the "people" I know.
> Another thing, there are a lot of threads that people started for discussing life after grant but there is hardly any footfall. You ask a question there and it remains unanswered.
> I think this is a great forum to ask anything related with Australia immigration and make some friends which we will badly need once we are there, even if to just hang in there and help people avoid feeling homesick.
> I think both the question and sudarshanreddy09's answer helped people clear this doubt which is quite relevant.
> 
> I will definitely avoid asking an Italian bread recipe here
> 
> Cheers,
> Saif


Well said Saif.. and thank you..


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very well said Saifsd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you might be entertained, if you ask for an Australian Bread recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bandish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing called Aus Bread? I'll be happy to try it tomorrow (as I'm allowed inside the kitchen on weekend)
Click to expand...

He he just kidding... No idea... 😄
May be once you move to Australia, you could start baking- the legendary saifsd Australian breads.


----------



## bssanthosh47

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi Expats, I have lodged my 189 visa as on Dec 10th 2018. ANZCO is 261313 with 70 points.
> 
> I have traveled to UK last week on an Onsite assignment for 6 months. What should do next? Update the address in UK in immi account? Would that suffice? Or should I be updating form 80 and update the address in immi account both?
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> Also, when can I expect the DG or CO contact for my application?


Use change in circumstances in your immi- account under update details tab and fill out the change in circumstance. Old and new details to be added and submit the form .
Once u have done this sit back and chill out . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> saifsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very well said Saifsd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though you might be entertained, if you ask for an Australian Bread recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bandish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing called Aus Bread? I'll be happy to try it tomorrow (as I'm allowed inside the kitchen on weekend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He he just kidding... No idea... 😄
> May be once you move to Australia, you could start baking- the legendary saifsd Australian breads.
Click to expand...

I will use this for my vada pavs hehe 😄 😛

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

rahul80 said:


> Oh. I am way more than that. So i guess, the CO is not going to ask me for any PF statements.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, all large organizations opt for PF and its mandatory, but still there are scenarios, where an employer may not opt for PF; such as if they have less than 5 employees. Whereas, an employee with a basic salary of more than 15,000 can choose to opt out of PF at the time of joining.
Click to expand...

I wonder which software company does not have PF contributions in India . It's a mandatory contribution for a salaried employee . But again yes check this with your employer . 

PF is a mandatory secondary third party evidence to claim and prove your employment . But again depends on co . If he/she is satisfied with the docs u have provided he/she may oversee this . 

Without PF evidence how did your clear your skill assessment ? Yet again as is said totally depends on CO 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi do any members on here have the upgraded version of imm tracker that you can send messages? Someone has got a grant today for September 4 and said it was after IACM but hasn’t put date received IACM and I’m interested to know but can’t send a message if anyone can find out please??
> 
> 
> 
> But the IACM date is mentioned there as 14 Nov already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t visible on mine but he messaged and told me anyway!! Thanks
Click to expand...

Yours is near vab 🙂 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi do any members on here have the upgraded version of imm tracker that you can send messages? Someone has got a grant today for September 4 and said it was after IACM but hasn’t put date received IACM and I’m interested to know but can’t send a message if anyone can find out please??
> 
> 
> 
> But the IACM date is mentioned there as 14 Nov already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t visible on mine but he messaged and told me anyway!! Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yours is near vab 🙂
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Ahh I hope so Bssanthosh I reckon yours is just a week or 2 away now too, keeping my fingers crossed 🤞 for us!


----------



## Aussyzz

This is normal, there are several small/medium organisations who do not participate in PF but you need to declare that you don't want PF while joining such firm, your Bank statement and salary slip should match and anyway Form-16 and ITR should be used in case there was no PF.


----------



## sand_dunes

*Need clarification*

Hi All,

Wanted a clarification .Got invite on 11th October 2018 and paid the fees along with many documents on 30th November but then later did PCC and medical and added one more document so my question 
What date will the application be considered 1.The date on which the fees was paid or the date on which PCC and medical documents were uploaded 

Cheers 
Sandeep


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

sand_dunes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted a clarification .Got invite on 11th October 2018 and paid the fees along with many documents on 30th November but then later did PCC and medical and added one more document so my question
> 
> What date will the application be considered 1.The date on which the fees was paid or the date on which PCC and medical documents were uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sandeep




The date when you have paid the fees will be considered. There will be 2 dates Date submitted and Date updated. The second one will reflect the updation like if the medical reports are updated or not. Date submitted will show the date when you have paid the fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham916s

yogithegreat said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> I recently went through all this for my wife, hence able to understand your situation. Any slight indication is doubtful for them, they will carry out subsequent test to rule out any signs of active TB.
> 
> Since you mentioned that Sputum came negative, still health assessment says you need further test, it means Bupa (medical officer) has asked you to get a new test done (which is quite common), the test number would be appearing in health assessment portal. GO back to the clinic with the letter of health assessment, and get the test done. After test they will update status in 1/2 working days, which will be reviewed by BUpa again in 3/4 days. Post which, either they will pass medical or mention a new test. This sequence of test will keep happening till they either pass your medical or determine you have active TB. In case of active TB, they will ask you to undergo treatment of some duration, post which they will clear test and clear your case.
> 
> You would be thinking if sputum is clear, they should clear you. But sputum is actually not a proper test for TB, they will now ask you to get CT Scan done, if that is not clear then BAL (Broncho) is done to determine finally. BAL is the last test they can ask you.
> 
> My sincere advice, dont wait for CO contact, it will delay your case unnecessarily, download the health assessment from emedical link and go to clinic. If you get clearance before CO contact, you may get direct grant, otherwise you will have to wait for 90 days post co contact. Second advice, the moment you get medical clearance, immediately upload signed form 815 to avoid CO contact.
> 
> For your info, i lodged on 29 May, got first CO in sep for medical and second in December to submit form 815, waiting since then.
> 
> Happy to help you for any further clarification.


Hi Yogi,

Is there a contact for you i can reach you directly instead of writing so many things in here. 
Thank you for your input on this, Just a little history of the medical case for my spouse. Initially when we took medicals back in October and got the feedback from Panel clinic they were not able to close our case with DIBP and asked for SPUTUM which we did and was able to get the result in January post which we took and X-ray as well and panel clinic informed that they should be able to close the Case with DIBP. But after seeing the above status in Immiaccount im not sure what to do. 
As you suggested i went to E-medical site again and there is a health case status is showing that this health case has not yet been submitted to home affairs and status of the individual examinations is listed below and showing the same 603 respiratory specialist investigation on current state of TB - Required. 

Im confused here to see why they are asking the same Exam number and if they want me take a specific test they can very well ask me to take. Please let me know if you had the same situation like me?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vijeshc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have an irrelevant question. I have already lodged my Visa on 17th Dec and am waiting for a grant..I have a total of 17 years in IT but claimed only the last 13 years of my experience and ACS deducted 4 years, so all good for now. Now once granted Visa and we land in Auzzy Land, can I show my 17 years of experience when searching for a Job or should I show 9 years ? Will it affect my PR or Citizenship status, whenever that happens? This question is bothering me on my future.. some suggestions from the experienced people would help..!!!!


Job hunting is completely different my friend and I would share whatever professional experience is relevant, even if it differs with what ACS deemed suitable - and let the organisation and yourself determine whether there is a good fit. 

Don't forget ACS and most other skills assessment authorities are trying to assess you against quite static and potentially outdated anzsco classifications. 

Of course this might differ for some professionals that require registration like doctors, lawyers, trades.


----------



## sharath121k

Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below

Invite : 11 Sep
Lodged : 24 Sep
Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
IACM: 3 DEC
No case officer contact after this
Grant : 9 Feb

I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement. 

Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

sharath121k said:


> Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
> I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below
> 
> Invite : 11 Sep
> Lodged : 24 Sep
> Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
> IACM: 3 DEC
> No case officer contact after this
> Grant : 9 Feb
> 
> I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
> Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Congrats Sharath..Best wishes.. What is your ANZCO?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

jaggsb said:


> Congrats Sharath..Best wishes.. What is your ANZCO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


2211 Accounting 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

sharath121k said:


> 2211 Accounting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Enjoy the moment..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

sharath121k said:


> Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
> I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below
> 
> Invite : 11 Sep
> Lodged : 24 Sep
> Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
> IACM: 3 DEC
> No case officer contact after this
> Grant : 9 Feb
> 
> I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
> Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Congrats Sharath !

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

yogithegreat said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> I recently went through all this for my wife, hence able to understand your situation. Any slight indication is doubtful for them, they will carry out subsequent test to rule out any signs of active TB.
> 
> Since you mentioned that Sputum came negative, still health assessment says you need further test, it means Bupa (medical officer) has asked you to get a new test done (which is quite common), the test number would be appearing in health assessment portal. GO back to the clinic with the letter of health assessment, and get the test done. After test they will update status in 1/2 working days, which will be reviewed by BUpa again in 3/4 days. Post which, either they will pass medical or mention a new test. This sequence of test will keep happening till they either pass your medical or determine you have active TB. In case of active TB, they will ask you to undergo treatment of some duration, post which they will clear test and clear your case.
> 
> You would be thinking if sputum is clear, they should clear you. But sputum is actually not a proper test for TB, they will now ask you to get CT Scan done, if that is not clear then BAL (Broncho) is done to determine finally. BAL is the last test they can ask you.
> 
> My sincere advice, dont wait for CO contact, it will delay your case unnecessarily, download the health assessment from emedical link and go to clinic. If you get clearance before CO contact, you may get direct grant, otherwise you will have to wait for 90 days post co contact. Second advice, the moment you get medical clearance, immediately upload signed form 815 to avoid CO contact.
> 
> For your info, i lodged on 29 May, got first CO in sep for medical and second in December to submit form 815, waiting since then.
> 
> Happy to help you for any further clarification.


Hi Yogi,
Hope you can help me too. My spouse had TB 4 years ago which was treated and cured then. We had declared in our Visa App upfront and as we had thought luckily all the tests (XRays for spouse, me and blood tests for kids) were all negative. The panel medical gave the clearance as well and the status is "Health clearance provided – no action required " for all of us.

Can you suggest me next course of action ahead -

1) Would I be asked to upload Form 815? I think so and further think it would be good idea to do it right away to avoid CO contact for just this form however, not sure if it might have some detrimental effect to upload it without CO even asking for it.
2) The Form 815 asks for a contact address specifically in Australia. What if a person doesn't have any close relative or friend currently residing in Australia? Any other guy would be hesitant to share his/her address and contact number with DHA. Some ppl suggest you can give your own current permanent address only, DHA would understand it.

Appreciate your help from your experience.

Thanks


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Absolutely -
> 
> Here is the decision record:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-decision-record.pdf
> 
> Here is the actual document:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth Advice Pack for 2017 to determine if applicants meet the health requirement)
> 
> Here is where you can find FOI (freedom of information) disclosure logs:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs


Thanks for the links. I would go through them and try to see what would work for me. However, if you can give your expert advise, as always, on my case 

My spouse had TB 4 years ago which was treated and cured then. We had declared in our Visa App upfront and as we had thought luckily all the tests (XRays for spouse, me and TB blood tests for kids) were all negative. The panel medical gave the clearance as well and the status is "Health clearance provided – no action required " for all of us in the VISA Application.

Can you suggest me next course of action ahead -

1) Would I be asked to upload Form 815? And Further think it would be good idea to do it right away to avoid CO contact for just this form however, not sure if it might have some detrimental effect to upload it without CO even asking for it.
2) The Form 815 asks for a contact address specifically in Australia. What if a person doesn't have any close relative or friend currently residing in Australia? Any other guy would be hesitant to share his/her address and contact number with DHA. Some ppl suggest you can give your own current permanent address only, DHA would understand it.

Thanks


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

I have few more questions for uploading the documents in Immi Account.

For Kid, what all documents we can upload under following categories:

1) Custody, Evidence of
2) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of

For Spouse, what all documents we can upload under following categories:

1) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
2) Relationship - Spouse, Evidence of

Also wanted to check, for the Work Experience Category, for which period we should upload the Payslips, Experience Letters, Bank Statements and Tax documents 

1) Last 10 years from Current Date (Visa Lodgement Date)
2) Last 10 years from ACS Assessment Date (Our ACS assessment is more than 1 year old)
3) For the Entire period ACS has certified as relevant to Nominated Occupation. How about 6 years that ACS deducted for Non IT Qualification (RPL report submission)
4) From the start of Employment

I know the best case if option 4 (start of employment) however its sometime challenging to get all proofs dated so back so wanted to understand the most appropriate and logical ASK so that CO is satisfied and to avoid any CO Contact


----------



## PP007

Extension of 28 day deadline for responding to CO contact

Hi Friends,

I had a CO contact recently for a couple of documents. There were three documents being sought one of which won't be available withing the stipulated deadline of 28 days to respond. So I responded to the email ID from where the initial contact came from ([email protected]) with my predicament. I got an auto reply from that ID. I also attached the available documents in the 'other document' section and the pdf copy of the email requesting extension too. I have not clicked and will not click 'I confirm I have provided information as requested' button. My question(s)
1) Is there anything else that I need to do 
2) Is there any implication of not clicking the confirmation button within the 28 days
3) Will the button be still visible/clickable after 28 days.

I am sure some of you would have faced similar issue. Looking for some guidance here.

Thanks,
P


----------



## Bandish

sharath121k said:


> Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
> I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below
> 
> Invite : 11 Sep
> Lodged : 24 Sep
> Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
> IACM: 3 DEC
> No case officer contact after this
> Grant : 9 Feb
> 
> I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
> Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Wow.. Congratulations.. 
Good news for IACM...
Enjoy the moment... Best wishes for your future...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> I will use this for my vada pavs hehe 😄 😛
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Haha... So we have chefs in disguise here.. 
Australia is calling multi-talented people...


----------



## yogithegreat

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> Is there a contact for you i can reach you directly instead of writing so many things in here.
> Thank you for your input on this, Just a little history of the medical case for my spouse. Initially when we took medicals back in October and got the feedback from Panel clinic they were not able to close our case with DIBP and asked for SPUTUM which we did and was able to get the result in January post which we took and X-ray as well and panel clinic informed that they should be able to close the Case with DIBP. But after seeing the above status in Immiaccount im not sure what to do.
> As you suggested i went to E-medical site again and there is a health case status is showing that this health case has not yet been submitted to home affairs and status of the individual examinations is listed below and showing the same 603 respiratory specialist investigation on current state of TB - Required.
> 
> Im confused here to see why they are asking the same Exam number and if they want me take a specific test they can very well ask me to take. Please let me know if you had the same situation like me?


Hi Gowtham,

I will PM my contact details to you.

In regard to your above query, in my case test numbers were always different 502-602-603-604-608. Finally it got over here, thank God.

1) Are you seeing 603 twice, one completed and other new ? 

2) After sputum result and subsequent X-Ray, did you meet doctor, because it gets complete once he/she uploads final observation on the letter head in emedical portal. and it takes total of around 4 days to get the status in emedical portal. if you see only one 603, it is possible that your results are not uploaded yet, so contact your clinic.

3) When you last visited clinic, did doctor say that you are clear from there side or you need further test? because Bupa guys ask for test which are already mentioned by doctor on the last visit.


----------



## yogithegreat

AGupta said:


> Hi Yogi,
> Hope you can help me too. My spouse had TB 4 years ago which was treated and cured then. We had declared in our Visa App upfront and as we had thought luckily all the tests (XRays for spouse, me and blood tests for kids) were all negative. The panel medical gave the clearance as well and the status is "Health clearance provided – no action required " for all of us.
> 
> Can you suggest me next course of action ahead -
> 
> 1) Would I be asked to upload Form 815? I think so and further think it would be good idea to do it right away to avoid CO contact for just this form however, not sure if it might have some detrimental effect to upload it without CO even asking for it.
> 2) The Form 815 asks for a contact address specifically in Australia. What if a person doesn't have any close relative or friend currently residing in Australia? Any other guy would be hesitant to share his/her address and contact number with DHA. Some ppl suggest you can give your own current permanent address only, DHA would understand it.
> 
> Appreciate your help from your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Buddy, i did not upload form 815 because we never had any past TB, and all the tests(5 in total) came out negative. still CO asked for it. But based on my study and input from forum members, you will be 100% asked to submit form 815. You can upload it, if you want to avoid co contact.

Form 815 cases have reduced validity of medical clearance of 6 months instead of 12 months, this is calculated from the date, clearance was submitted to DHA (appearing on the emedical site)

You can leave address column blank as of now


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Deepti.Sinha said:


> I have few more questions for uploading the documents in Immi Account.
> 
> For Kid, what all documents we can upload under following categories:
> 
> 1) Custody, Evidence of
> 2) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 
> For Spouse, what all documents we can upload under following categories:
> 
> 1) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 2) Relationship - Spouse, Evidence of
> 
> Also wanted to check, for the Work Experience Category, for which period we should upload the Payslips, Experience Letters, Bank Statements and Tax documents
> 
> 1) Last 10 years from Current Date (Visa Lodgement Date)
> 2) Last 10 years from ACS Assessment Date (Our ACS assessment is more than 1 year old)
> 3) For the Entire period ACS has certified as relevant to Nominated Occupation. How about 6 years that ACS deducted for Non IT Qualification (RPL report submission)
> 4) From the start of Employment
> 
> I know the best case if option 4 (start of employment) however its sometime challenging to get all proofs dated so back so wanted to understand the most appropriate and logical ASK so that CO is satisfied and to avoid any CO Contact


In addition to the questions listed in the above post, Can anyone please confirm if we need to upload Form 1229 for Kids under age of 18 for our PR Applications?


----------



## Vab18

sharath121k said:


> Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
> I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below
> 
> Invite : 11 Sep
> Lodged : 24 Sep
> Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
> IACM: 3 DEC
> No case officer contact after this
> Grant : 9 Feb
> 
> I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
> Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Amazing news Congratulations, I’m so glad you finally got it.


----------



## Rajesh arora

sharath121k said:


> Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
> I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below
> 
> Invite : 11 Sep
> Lodged : 24 Sep
> Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
> IACM: 3 DEC
> No case officer contact after this
> Grant : 9 Feb
> 
> I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
> Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi, is there any entry that happens in the messages section of the Immi account when IACM is received?


----------



## Vab18

nkvijayran said:


> Hi, is there any entry that happens in the messages section of the Immi account when IACM is received?


Yes it says “Immi Assessment Commence” you get an email too. Status doesn’t change from Received.


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi, is there any entry that happens in the messages section of the Immi account when IACM is received?

I still haven't got the IACM.

ANZCO: 261313
Points: 75
VISA lodged: 18 Nov 2018


----------



## Vab18

Guys I’m absolutely gutted to log in to immi account today and still see received! Was so sure when we got IACM back in November that after seeing Wrecker, Aupr04 and others all get their grants on the same day back in December that when the next batch got done we would be part of it! Hopefully it’s because there is 5 of us on the application and ours is coming on Monday otherwise I’m going to start stressing! We are moving out of our family home in 3 weeks to stay with family until we move as booked flights for June because always expected our grants would be here way before then and now I’m stressed!


----------



## yashkathuria

Hi Folks, I have lodged the visa application for subclass 189 last month. While submitting the visa it asked me to submit my parents form 80 who are not migrating with me. My concern is, did anyone of you faced the similar issue? I have also consulted few migration agents and got a mixed response. I would really is appreciate if someone could help me out in this. Thanks
Yash


----------



## accountant0618

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Folks, I have lodged the visa application for subclass 189 last month. While submitting the visa it asked me to submit my parents form 80 who are not migrating with me. My concern is, did anyone of you faced the similar issue? I have also consulted few migration agents and got a mixed response. I would really is appreciate if someone could help me out in this. Thanks
> Yash



Did you include them in your members of the family unit? If yes then you made a mistake.

I made the same error. Saw in the last part that I was required for their docs. Corrected the visa form then it was gone. But I fixed it before I lodged the app. Perhaps the experts can advise you what to do.


----------



## accountant0618

Vab18 said:


> Guys I’m absolutely gutted to log in to immi account today and still see received! Was so sure when we got IACM back in November that after seeing Wrecker, Aupr04 and others all get their grants on the same day back in December that when the next batch got done we would be part of it! Hopefully it’s because there is 5 of us on the application and ours is coming on Monday otherwise I’m going to start stressing! We are moving out of our family home in 3 weeks to stay with family until we move as booked flights for June because always expected our grants would be here way before then and now I’m stressed!



June is in 4 months. Relax, you'll get it by then.


----------



## bssanthosh47

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Folks, I have lodged the visa application for subclass 189 last month. While submitting the visa it asked me to submit my parents form 80 who are not migrating with me. My concern is, did anyone of you faced the similar issue? I have also consulted few migration agents and got a mixed response. I would really is appreciate if someone could help me out in this. Thanks
> Yash


Did u include them in your visa application form where it asks to fill out dependants or family unit .if yes You have included them in your family unit in your visa application, that is y it is asking for their docs. It might even ask for medicals and PCC .don't be surprised . 

Use update us tab in your immi- account and update notification of wrong answers form and ask them to be removed from your application and mention u have entered them in your application by mistake . 
Only your spouse and kids are part of your family unit and not your parents as per the DHA rules and Law .

Once u update the form sit back and relax . CO will sort it out once your application is touched upon 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## K_9

Hey Guys,

One question - I have my ACS dated March 2017 and Visa lodge (263111) date is 10OCT2018.

Not sure if i will get grant by March2019, do you think i should start working towards a new ACS assessment application. I am working in the same organization though.

263111
ACS -MAR17
EOI-11SEP18
LODGE-10OCT18


----------



## JG

K_9 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One question - I have my ACS dated March 2017 and Visa lodge (263111) date is 10OCT2018.
> 
> Not sure if i will get grant by March2019, do you think i should start working towards a new ACS assessment application. I am working in the same organization though.
> 
> 263111
> ACS -MAR17
> EOI-11SEP18
> LODGE-10OCT18


ACS assessment should be valid at the time of invite not more than that. Dont do anything wait for the grant now.


----------



## K_9

JG said:


> ACS assessment should be valid at the time of invite not more than that. Dont do anything wait for the grant now.


Sure, thanks JG!

263111
ACS -MAR17
EOI-11SEP18
LODGE-10OCT18


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> Guys I’m absolutely gutted to log in to immi account today and still see received! Was so sure when we got IACM back in November that after seeing Wrecker, Aupr04 and others all get their grants on the same day back in December that when the next batch got done we would be part of it! Hopefully it’s because there is 5 of us on the application and ours is coming on Monday otherwise I’m going to start stressing! We are moving out of our family home in 3 weeks to stay with family until we move as booked flights for June because always expected our grants would be here way before then and now I’m stressed!


Vab vab vab. Oh dear .. don't stress out much . Nothing is in our hands . And June still is quite far . Just keep calm and take a break and find something else to be occupied with for the time being . All the data statistics we analyse based on others never work out for us . DHA operations can never be guessed , the least we can do is just hope that our luck holds up and pray daily . Even I was stressing out way too much , but I realised it makes no sense to get stressed , I understand we have loads of commitments and future plans which is at stake but stressing won't help u get the visa faster . It will just spoil our health and make us more tensed and we will end up showing it on our loved ones who are around us .Try to find what brings you inner peace for few days . Everything happens for a reason in our lives 🙂
All I do is just pray to almighty that I get my grant and I have all you folks in my prayers as well and we will soon see the sun shining upon us .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## HERE

Do anyone have rejected visa here recently??


----------



## jeevajoy

here said:


> do anyone have rejected visa here recently??


yes I have seen one or two recently.


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I’m absolutely gutted to log in to immi account today and still see received! Was so sure when we got IACM back in November that after seeing Wrecker, Aupr04 and others all get their grants on the same day back in December that when the next batch got done we would be part of it! Hopefully it’s because there is 5 of us on the application and ours is coming on Monday otherwise I’m going to start stressing! We are moving out of our family home in 3 weeks to stay with family until we move as booked flights for June because always expected our grants would be here way before then and now I’m stressed!
> 
> 
> 
> Vab vab vab. Oh dear .. don't stress out much . Nothing is in our hands . And June still is quite far . Just keep calm and take a break and find something else to be occupied with for the time being . All the data statistics we analyse based on others never work out for us . DHA operations can never be guessed , the least we can do is just hope that our luck holds up and pray daily . Even I was stressing out way too much , but I realised it makes no sense to get stressed , I understand we have loads of commitments and future plans which is at stake but stressing won't help u get the visa faster . It will just spoil our health and make us more tensed and we will end up showing it on our loved ones who are around us .Try to find what brings you inner peace for few days . Everything happens for a reason in our lives 🙂
> All I do is just pray to almighty that I get my grant and I have all you folks in my prayers as well and we will soon see the sun shining upon us .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Thanks Santhosh hopefully this week coming will be the lucky week for both of us! 🙂


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

jeevajoy said:


> yes I have seen one or two recently.


Do you know the reason for the rejection?


----------



## vijeshc

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Job hunting is completely different my friend and I would share whatever professional experience is relevant, even if it differs with what ACS deemed suitable - and let the organisation and yourself determine whether there is a good fit.
> 
> Don't forget ACS and most other skills assessment authorities are trying to assess you against quite static and potentially outdated anzsco classifications.
> 
> Of course this might differ for some professionals that require registration like doctors, lawyers, trades.


That is reassuring.. Thanks buddy... Can now check that off of the things to worry about..!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Deepti.Sinha said:


> I have few more questions for uploading the documents in Immi Account.
> 
> For Kid, what all documents we can upload under following categories:
> 
> 1) Custody, Evidence of
> 2) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 
> For Spouse, what all documents we can upload under following categories:
> 
> 1) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 2) Relationship - Spouse, Evidence of
> 
> Also wanted to check, for the Work Experience Category, for which period we should upload the Payslips, Experience Letters, Bank Statements and Tax documents
> 
> 1) Last 10 years from Current Date (Visa Lodgement Date)
> 2) Last 10 years from ACS Assessment Date (Our ACS assessment is more than 1 year old)
> 3) For the Entire period ACS has certified as relevant to Nominated Occupation. How about 6 years that ACS deducted for Non IT Qualification (RPL report submission)
> 4) From the start of Employment
> 
> I know the best case if option 4 (start of employment) however its sometime challenging to get all proofs dated so back so wanted to understand the most appropriate and logical ASK so that CO is satisfied and to avoid any CO Contact


My 2 cents - not migration advice or assistance - MARA agent will likely have the most accurate info:

Kid 1 - If both parents are on the visa application, I would leave a note stating so, and not upload any evidence here when prompted for evidence here when lodging.

Kid 2 - Marriage certificate, and birth certificates of parents and children.

Spouse 1 - Marriage certificate, and birth certificates of parents. 

Spouse 2 - See what I uploaded at the bottom of this post: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820

Employment evidence - I would go with (4) or as closely possible to it, and agree that is the most desirable. 

Again, just my 2 cents


----------



## Sam701

DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
Here is my journey guys.
Acs on 10 nov 2016
CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
EOI 24th november 2017
263111 (70 points) 189
INVITED 11th september 2018
Visa applied 18th october 2018
Medical 8th november 2018
DG 31st january 2019

P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.

I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My 2 cents - not migration advice or assistance - MARA agent will likely have the most accurate info:
> 
> Employment evidence - I would go with (4) or as closely possible to it, and agree that is the most desirable.
> 
> Again, just my 2 cents


Thanks for your time


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Sam701 said:


> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.


Congrats buddy. Happy for you as your agent informed you at least NOW, not before a day of IED  Just kidding.

My hearty congratulations and all the best 



Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## prabha.joseph

Hello,

I have a query regarding attestation of documents for grant.
My agent is saying that for visa application, colour scan copies of original documents are sufficient and attestation is not mandatory. He asked us to do attestation for all the black and white copies of all documents but not the colour scan copies(Pan Card, some Pay Slips)

Can anyone please confirm if this is right?


----------



## Bandish

prabha.joseph said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query regarding attestation of documents for grant.
> My agent is saying that for visa application, colour scan copies of original documents are sufficient and attestation is not mandatory. He asked us to do attestation for all the black and white copies of all documents but not the colour scan copies(Pan Card, some Pay Slips)
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if this is right?


Yes, it's right.


----------



## Bandish

Sam701 said:


> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.


Congratulations.. 
Best wishes..


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

*Experience*

Considering the below experience,

Trainee engineer - 1 year
Production Engineer - 2 years
Assistant Manager - 1 years
Deputy Manager - 1 years
Manager - 1 year

Could you give your opinion on the below queries?

1. Overall experience up till now is 6 years including 1 year of Trainee period. Will DIBP accept experience as Trainee Engineer? or will they count it as five years?
2. Applying for ANZSCO 233513 Production or Plant Engineer. Will they count experience after becoming Deputy Manager?
3. Is there a possibility of them asking to change to Production Manager (Manufacturing) ANZSCO 133512 , get skill assessed again and re-apply?

Looking forward to your opinion on the above.


----------



## Rajesh arora

Sam701 said:


> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.


Congratulations


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for Visa 189. I am in india and have a valid 457 visa.
I am filling Form 1022 to add my newborn baby. Need your valuable inputs for below questions

Q#13.Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application?

Should I select YES and then enter details of wife and newborn baby? or should i enter only wife details because only wife is included in my application and now i want to include my newborn baby

Q#15 Visa details(if known)
Date granted
Stay period
Visa class
What should I enter here? I have a valid 457 visa?Shall I enter 457 details

Q#16Application details(if known)
Date of application
Lodged at
Visa class
What should I enter here?Shall I enter details of 457 or 189


----------



## nimit.s

Queries regarding VISA application
======================

Friends, could someone please help me with below queries ?

1 ) Can we attach the same document as evidence proof, for different categories, for the same applicant ?
Like for my Wife documents -->
a) Change of Name, Evidence of -> MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE & her PASSPORT
b) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of - > MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE & her PASSPORT (as my name under spouse name listed in her passport)
c) Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - > MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE & her PASSPORT

2) FORM 80 needs to be uploaded under Character, Evidence of - > FORM 80 (document type drop down)
OR under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" section ?

3) FORM 1221 needs to be uploaded under which section and document type ?

4) For PCC we need to select OVERSEAS POLICE CLEARANCE - NATIONAL OR OVERSEAS POLICE CLEARANCE - STATE/LOCAL document type ?


Thanks...


----------



## K_9

prabha.joseph said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query regarding attestation of documents for grant.
> My agent is saying that for visa application, colour scan copies of original documents are sufficient and attestation is not mandatory. He asked us to do attestation for all the black and white copies of all documents but not the colour scan copies(Pan Card, some Pay Slips)
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if this is right?


That's right, scan of originals are sufficient and only photocopies can be attested

263111
ACS -MAR17
EOI-11SEP18
LODGE-10OCT18


----------



## gowtham916s

yogithegreat said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> I will PM my contact details to you.
> 
> In regard to your above query, in my case test numbers were always different 502-602-603-604-608. Finally it got over here, thank God.
> 
> 1) Are you seeing 603 twice, one completed and other new ?
> 
> 2) After sputum result and subsequent X-Ray, did you meet doctor, because it gets complete once he/she uploads final observation on the letter head in emedical portal. and it takes total of around 4 days to get the status in emedical portal. if you see only one 603, it is possible that your results are not uploaded yet, so contact your clinic.
> 
> 3) When you last visited clinic, did doctor say that you are clear from there side or you need further test? because Bupa guys ask for test which are already mentioned by doctor on the last visit.


Hi Yogi,

1. I'm seeing 603 which is showing the clinic from which i took the tests and in status field as completed.
2. Again below that line item i'm seeing the 603 saying that it is required. 
3. In Immiaccount it says Arrange health examination.
4. Based on the clinic statement they attached they have updated a result for 603 and observation and in that they made a statement as "No Active TB".
5. So i have took this letter from E medical again and have sent to Clinic asking them what it is since the statement given by the clinic had a statement that your assessment has been submitted but again the latest letter states that your results are not submitted where im getting confused.
6. Unfortunately the process is also vague as no one tell us whats next and where are we.


----------



## RockyRaj

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'm seeing 603 which is showing the clinic from which i took the tests and in status field as completed.
> 
> 2. Again below that line item i'm seeing the 603 saying that it is required.
> 
> 3. In Immiaccount it says Arrange health examination.
> 
> 4. Based on the clinic statement they attached they have updated a result for 603 and observation and in that they made a statement as "No Active TB".
> 
> 5. So i have took this letter from E medical again and have sent to Clinic asking them what it is since the statement given by the clinic had a statement that your assessment has been submitted but again the latest letter states that your results are not submitted where im getting confused.
> 
> 6. Unfortunately the process is also vague as no one tell us whats next and where are we.




Do send an email seeking DoHA advise at below email [email protected]
To me, the way you have written indicates me that you had a test done already and that results are being sent to Health Department. May be the Department wish to have the test done again for some reason?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham916s

RockyRaj said:


> Do send an email seeking DoHA advise at below email [email protected]
> To me, the way you have written indicates me that you had a test done already and that results are being sent to Health Department. May be the Department wish to have the test done again for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They initially took medical test and then asked for test 603 which is sputum and xray and it took us 3 months since it took 6 weeks to get the result. Now that Again it shows 603 as required. I have sent an email to Panel clinic to see if they have the view of what exam to be taken again. As you suggested sent an email to DOHA as well. Thank you for your direction.


----------



## YesJ

It's not mandatory to receive ICAM mail. Many cases it just changes from Received to Grant. I also had similar experience. 
So don't stress much as nothing in our hands.

Based on trends you shd receive GRANT or CO contact with in 90-100 days. 

Hopefully you will get your Grant soon. Cheers.


Regards,
SJ



nkvijayran said:


> Hi, is there any entry that happens in the messages section of the Immi account when IACM is received?
> 
> I still haven't got the IACM.
> 
> ANZCO: 261313
> Points: 75
> VISA lodged: 18 Nov 2018


----------



## deepak21

Hello experts,

I have a query with regard to my kids passport.

I have lodged my VISA application(189) on 25th December including wife and kid. We did our medicals this week.

Now my kid's passport(issued when he was 1 year old) is valid for another 1 year and it expires on 26th Jan 2020.

So I am wondering, should I go ahead and renew his passport now itself coz if the VISA processing takes long, it might so happen that CO may ask to renew his passport ( as minimum 6 mths passport validity is required).

Also I read the in forum that in some cases, for kids whose passport has been issued during toddler period or earlier, the CO has asked for "Statutory declaration for Evidence of Identity (signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is not
the child’s relative)" due to change is appearance of the child's photograph in the passport and current photo.

Now I do not know any person who is Australian citizen or holding PR. So arranging this would be very difficult.

Hence wondering if renewing the passport and uploading it to the application would avoid this situation.

I am also worried that renewing it should not create any complications, as the application has already been filed and he has also undergone medicals using the same passport.

My application is already complicated due to my wife's health condition as she was diagnosed with TB for which the treatment completed last month. So I am trying to avoid any more complications.

Please help with your advise.


----------



## yogithegreat

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'm seeing 603 which is showing the clinic from which i took the tests and in status field as completed.
> 
> 2. Again below that line item i'm seeing the 603 saying that it is required.
> 
> 3. In Immiaccount it says Arrange health examination.
> 
> 4. Based on the clinic statement they attached they have updated a result for 603 and observation and in that they made a statement as "No Active TB".
> 
> 5. So i have took this letter from E medical again and have sent to Clinic asking them what it is since the statement given by the clinic had a statement that your assessment has been submitted but again the latest letter states that your results are not submitted where im getting confused.
> 
> 6. Unfortunately the process is also vague as no one tell us whats next and where are we.


Agree, process is vague. Lets wait for the revert from clinic. Quiet possible that they have not uploaded necessary clearance. Ideally, doctor's advice on letter head stating no active tb detected and no further action required should be uploaded.

Just to make more clear, in my case after each test i went back to doctor, she saw result, then gave advice for next test on letter head which was uploaded on emedical. In 4/5 days, i got intimation to get that next test done. After last test, she wrote no tb detected. Then i got health cleared in immi account. So whether you need next test or not is decided by doctor at clinic, emedical guys just raise request basis that. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham916s

yogithegreat said:


> Agree, process is vague. Lets wait for the revert from clinic. Quiet possible that they have not uploaded necessary clearance. Ideally, doctor's advice on letter head stating no active tb detected and no further action required should be uploaded.
> 
> Just to make more clear, in my case after each test i went back to doctor, she saw result, then gave advice for next test on letter head which was uploaded on emedical. In 4/5 days, i got intimation to get that next test done. After last test, she wrote no tb detected. Then i got health cleared in immi account. So whether you need next test or not is decided by doctor at clinic, emedical guys just raise request basis that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for Sharing your number. where are you currently. You have shared India number.


----------



## Sam701

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy. Happy for you as your agent informed you at least NOW, not before a day of IED  Just kidding.
> 
> My hearty congratulations and all the best 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah thats right, i really said him the same 😁
He replied: dont worry, your IED is 24th october 2019 😅


----------



## Sam701

Bandish said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations..
> Best wishes..
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Sam701

Rajesh arora said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...


Thanks buddy


----------



## AGupta

yogithegreat said:


> Buddy, i did not upload form 815 because we never had any past TB, and all the tests(5 in total) came out negative. still CO asked for it. But based on my study and input from forum members, you will be 100% asked to submit form 815. You can upload it, if you want to avoid co contact.
> 
> Form 815 cases have reduced validity of medical clearance of 6 months instead of 12 months, this is calculated from the date, clearance was submitted to DHA (appearing on the emedical site)
> 
> You can leave address column blank as of now


Thanks for the response, buddy. So which section would the Form 815 be uploaded under? Is it under Additional Documents -> Other Documents section for my spouse?


----------



## yashkathuria

accountant0618 said:


> Did you include them in your members of the family unit? If yes then you made a mistake.
> 
> I made the same error. Saw in the last part that I was required for their docs. Corrected the visa form then it was gone. But I fixed it before I lodged the app. Perhaps the experts can advise you what to do.


I have checked with few agents. Some say to submit their form 80, and others say to leave it as it is and let CO decide. For the time being i have updated in the incorrect information that I have mistakenly added their information. Hopefully everything should be fine. Thank for the update.


----------



## yashkathuria

bssanthosh47 said:


> Did u include them in your visa application form where it asks to fill out dependants or family unit .if yes You have included them in your family unit in your visa application, that is y it is asking for their docs. It might even ask for medicals and PCC .don't be surprised .
> 
> Use update us tab in your immi- account and update notification of wrong answers form and ask them to be removed from your application and mention u have entered them in your application by mistake .
> Only your spouse and kids are part of your family unit and not your parents as per the DHA rules and Law .
> 
> Once u update the form sit back and relax . CO will sort it out once your application is touched upon
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hi Santosh, Thank you for getting back to me. I have updated my application as per your advice. Hopefully everything should be fine now. Thanks


----------



## 0007

ceylannehir said:


> I know, I've seen the comments. It is unbelievable...
> 
> Haha thanks Santosh, I guess you are right.
> I hope you get yours soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi please I sent you a private message. Please check.


----------



## molaboy

Need help guys

CO contacted with me asking for missing requirements (S56) on 15th Jan and need to complete in 28 days (11th Feb correct?). Everything good so far until I checked last Friday that my son's medical report is not yet uploaded because his TB test is taking some time (due to chinese new year break), I called them to expedite because when we scheduled our exam on 1st Feb, they said it's enough buffer to make my deadline.

My question is, I'm very sure they can upload his medical next week, is it ok to click 'i confirm i provided the information requested' else I'm gonna miss my deadline (i have 4 more other applicants) and just add a note to CO about the situation?


----------



## Meavin2011

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Also wanted to check, for the Work Experience Category, for which period we should upload the Payslips, Experience Letters, Bank Statements and Tax documents
> 
> 1) Last 10 years from Current Date (Visa Lodgement Date)
> 2) Last 10 years from ACS Assessment Date (Our ACS assessment is more than 1 year old)
> 3) For the Entire period ACS has certified as relevant to Nominated Occupation. How about 6 years that ACS deducted for Non IT Qualification (RPL report submission)
> 4) From the start of Employment
> 
> I know the best case if option 4 (start of employment) however its sometime challenging to get all proofs dated so back so wanted to understand the most appropriate and logical ASK so that CO is satisfied and to avoid any CO Contact


That's a great question. In fact I had similar query in my mind. We have also seen few CO Contacts asking for more proofs related to experience !

Request all those who have received the Grant in last few months, please share your experiences. Whether you uploaded all proofs for entire employment period or only for last 10 years?

All those who were contacted by CO for additional proofs, would you mind sharing what extra proofs were required and whether CO demanded proofs earlier than last 10 years in your case?

Kindly help us by sharing your experiences so that we all are better prepared 

Just FYI, when I tried downloading Bank Statements online using ICICI Bank Website, it does not allow me any option prior to 2008. What to do in such case where Bank is not letting us download the very old historical data?


----------



## RockyRaj

molaboy said:


> Need help guys
> 
> CO contacted with me asking for missing requirements (S56) on 15th Jan and need to complete in 28 days (11th Feb correct?). Everything good so far until I checked last Friday that my son's medical report is not yet uploaded because his TB test is taking some time (due to chinese new year break), I called them to expedite because when we scheduled our exam on 1st Feb, they said it's enough buffer to make my deadline.
> 
> My question is, I'm very sure they can upload his medical next week, is it ok to click 'i confirm i provided the information requested' else I'm gonna miss my deadline (i have 4 more other applicants) and just add a note to CO about the situation?




The medical report for your son cannot be uploaded by you. It is the clinic responsibility to upload. Enclose the proof of test being performed and proceed with submission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Hi all,

I lodged my visa through consultant. Can I make a new immi account and import my TRN number.
Do I need to inform my consultant? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## yashkathuria

Meavin2011 said:


> That's a great question. In fact I had similar query in my mind. We have also seen few CO Contacts asking for more proofs related to experience !
> 
> Request all those who have received the Grant in last few months, please share your experiences. Whether you uploaded all proofs for entire employment period or only for last 10 years?
> 
> All those who were contacted by CO for additional proofs, would you mind sharing what extra proofs were required and whether CO demanded proofs earlier than last 10 years in your case?
> 
> Kindly help us by sharing your experiences so that we all are better prepared
> 
> Just FYI, when I tried downloading Bank Statements online using ICICI Bank Website, it does not allow me any option prior to 2008. What to do in such case where Bank is not letting us download the very old historical data?


Hi, Sorry I wont be able to help you out for experience part, but for ICICI bank statements you can visit your ICICI branch and ask from the customer service section to send you a consolidated statement from whatever date you want, or even contact the customer care through phone.


----------



## molaboy

RockyRaj said:


> The medical report for your son cannot be uploaded by you. It is the clinic responsibility to upload. Enclose the proof of test being performed and proceed with submission
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for your response, will their email and receipt works?


----------



## Rupi2cool

Sam701 said:


> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.


Congratulations for your grant


----------



## Rupi2cool

vivinlobo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa through consultant. Can I make a new immi account and import my TRN number.
> Do I need to inform my consultant?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can make and its upto you if want to let him know.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

yashkathuria said:


> Hi, Sorry I wont be able to help you out for experience part, but for ICICI bank statements you can visit your ICICI branch and ask from the customer service section to send you a consolidated statement from whatever date you want, or even contact the customer care through phone.


Yes, I spoke to the ICICI customer care over phone and they have sent me the statement for the desired period.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Rupi2cool said:


> Yes, you can make and its upto you if want to let him know.





vivinlobo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa through consultant. Can I make a new immi account and import my TRN number.
> Do I need to inform my consultant?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


No need to inform your agent about it, but make sure you are not changing or uploading anything.

In case you want to add or upload anything, ask your agent to that for you.

Good luck. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> No need to inform your agent about it, but make sure you are not changing or uploading anything.
> 
> In case you want to add or upload anything, ask your agent to that for you.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Thank you rupi and sudarshan

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar2018

I have an employment verification call recently. The HR manager told some additional role & responsibilities I performed after the visa application submission date but not mentioned on the employer reference letter. 

Is this normal? 

What are the key items that the department verify during EV?


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys I imported my application and now it says recieved. So what would the status be next? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I imported my application and now it says recieved. So what would the status be next?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


"The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.

Incomplete*means you have started but not completed an application.

Ready to submit*means you have completed an application and can submit.

Submitted*means you have submitted an application.

Received*means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the*current processing times.

Initial assessment*means we are assessing your application.

Further assessment*means we are assessing the information we requested from you.

Finalised*means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.

Note: The application status for My Health Declarations and Partner sponsorship forms will always display a status of submitted and will not change to a status of received."

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


----------



## JG

jigar2018 said:


> I have an employment verification call recently. The HR manager told some additional role & responsibilities I performed after the visa application submission date but not mentioned on the employer reference letter.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> What are the key items that the department verify during EV?


They can ask anything during EV may some general duties and all.


----------



## HuntForAus

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I imported my application and now it says recieved. So what would the status be next?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Hi vivinlobo,

What are the steps to import the application?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovegill

Hi experts, 
My timeline:
Onshore Applicant 
EOI lodged: 05 May 2018
Invitation: 11 August 2018
Visa lodged: 21 August 2018
Updated department about newborn baby:17th October 2018
CO contact for baby passport and birth certificate : 27th November 2018
Responded: 27th November 2018
Sent an email to request for adding baby in file: 23rd January 2019
Baby added in application : 25th January 2019
Got hapid for baby’ s medical: 29th of January
Cannot complete medical for baby as he is under 6 months old and in Australia Bupa doesn’t do medical for baby under six months old 
Informed department about same on 1st of February 2019 on phone 
Waiting for reply and grant 
Its so frustrating


----------



## vivinlobo

HuntForAus said:


> Hi vivinlobo,
> 
> What are the steps to import the application?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Just make an immi account provide your email id as username choose a password. Once logged in import your application with the TRN Number provided with your Visa application, enter your date of birth and passport details. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntForAus

vivinlobo said:


> Just make an immi account provide your email id as username choose a password. Once logged in import your application with the TRN Number provided with your Visa application, enter your date of birth and passport details.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I have my HAP id and tried to use it in Reference number but it is not able to find any document. What is this TRN number? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mri

Hi 

I have been a silent reader of this thread and really appreciate the folks sharing whatever knowledge they have. I was hoping if someone would give me an idea when can I expect my 189 visa. My problem is that I am on a student visa and my next fee is due by the 30th of March. Due to a multitude of reasons I am not sure I would be able to cover that cost within that time frame and that could lead to the cancellation of my enrollment. I was hoping to get my 189 by this time and decrease my study load for the coming semester but unfortunately I got a CO contact for a missing polio certificate on the 30th of January instead of a DG.

Visa Lodged->19th Oct, 2018 
Occupation-> Telecom Network Engineer
Nationality-> Pakistan 
CO Contact-> 30th Jan,2019 asking for polio certificate 
Response to CO-> 31st January, 2019 
Onshore 

Any prediction about my visa grant from one of the esteemed members would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi 

I have been a silent reader of this thread and really appreciate the folks sharing whatever knowledge they have. I was hoping if someone would give me an idea when can I expect my 189 visa. My problem is that I am on a student visa and my next fee is due by the 30th of March. Due to a multitude of reasons I am not sure I would be able to cover that cost within that time frame and that could lead to the cancellation of my enrollment. I was hoping to get my 189 by this time and decrease my study load for the coming semester but unfortunately I got a CO contact for a missing polio certificate on the 30th of January instead of a DG.

Visa Lodged->19th Oct, 2018 
Occupation-> Telecom Network Engineer
Nationality-> Pakistan 
CO Contact-> 30th Jan,2019 asking for polio certificate 
Response to CO-> 31st January, 2019 
Onshore 

Any prediction about my visa grant from one of the esteemed members would be greatly appreciated


I’m in the same boat but I think you will get your grant soon..


----------



## vivinlobo

HuntForAus said:


> I have my HAP id and tried to use it in Reference number but it is not able to find any document. What is this TRN number?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Bro it is not HAP ID, it is TRN which is mentioned on the footer of your visa application. Hope your consultant shared the visa application form for cross checking. TRN starts with something like EGO*****

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Hi friends,,
> Once we got the ITA- As far as I know, we have 60 days to click on that link to activate it,, If we clicked on that ITA link on the 58 th day and that means there is only two days left to submit all the documents including medical, PCC, Form 80 etc,,,correct me please if I am wrong,,[/QUOTE
> 
> Medicals & PCC can wait for CO contact but if you want DG you really want it all done ready for when you submit documents. You can add documents after submission to further support your application but should have all on the checklist.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mri said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this thread and really appreciate the folks sharing whatever knowledge they have. I was hoping if someone would give me an idea when can I expect my 189 visa. My problem is that I am on a student visa and my next fee is due by the 30th of March. Due to a multitude of reasons I am not sure I would be able to cover that cost within that time frame and that could lead to the cancellation of my enrollment. I was hoping to get my 189 by this time and decrease my study load for the coming semester but unfortunately I got a CO contact for a missing polio certificate on the 30th of January instead of a DG.
> 
> Visa Lodged->19th Oct, 2018
> Occupation-> Telecom Network Engineer
> Nationality-> Pakistan
> CO Contact-> 30th Jan,2019 asking for polio certificate
> Response to CO-> 31st January, 2019
> Onshore
> 
> Any prediction about my visa grant from one of the esteemed members would be greatly appreciated.


It can be anywhere between 2-4 months, of course there are faster and slower exceptions. I would have a Plan B (any way you can defer / pay your fees in installments?) and work on the assumption that you may not get it by 30 March 2019.


----------



## New_asp

Hi

Are there any QA or software testers applying as software engineer??if so how did you manage for r and r letters?? Asking for a friend....


----------



## robanto

To all those who received IACM emails, we're on the same boat here. I'm onsite, submitted my application on 17 Sept 2018.
Got IACM mail on 22 Nov 2018. 
I hit 81 days since IACM email today and my status still says 'Received'.

Praying for a grant for all of us soon. Stay strong peeps.


----------



## aviator505

Hi all.
Just saw in quora that identity document would need to be below 500kb while uploading.I realise my passport that i uploaded was 700kb,do i need to reupload it again or it should be ok with 700? Also once we upload a doc we cannot delete it,does that mean i would need to upload the 2nd copy of it under 500kb.
Pls advise.


----------



## HuntForAus

vivinlobo said:


> Bro it is not HAP ID, it is TRN which is mentioned on the footer of your visa application. Hope your consultant shared the visa application form for cross checking. TRN starts with something like EGO*****
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not, he has his own set for forms. I have filled them and sent.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42

I lodged my application on December and now my wife is carrying .

I have claimed partner points as well.

What happens now ?

I raise change if circumstances and grant will be given only after when baby is born or I can get the grant and request CO to postpone IED for my wife little further . ?

Pls suggest.


----------



## Ravish84

Any grants reported today?


----------



## vivinlobo

PrettyIsotonic said:


> "The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.
> 
> Incomplete*means you have started but not completed an application.
> 
> Ready to submit*means you have completed an application and can submit.
> 
> Submitted*means you have submitted an application.
> 
> Received*means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the*current processing times.
> 
> Initial assessment*means we are assessing your application.
> 
> Further assessment*means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
> 
> Finalised*means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.
> 
> Note: The application status for My Health Declarations and Partner sponsorship forms will always display a status of submitted and will not change to a status of received."
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


Thank you mate for the detailed info

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

ramanan42 said:


> I lodged my application on December and now my wife is carrying .
> 
> I have claimed partner points as well.
> 
> What happens now ?
> 
> I raise change if circumstances and grant will be given only after when baby is born or I can get the grant and request CO to postpone IED for my wife little further . ?
> 
> Pls suggest.


First of all congratulations . Happy news  Need few more information to see the possibilities .

What is your ANZSCO code and exact date of visa lodgement ?

Have you completed the medicals for your wife ? How many months is it into the pregnancy now ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Travel1122

Hi folks,

I did the Medicals and now the status says:
‘Health clearance provided – no action required’

That’s how it should be right?

Thanks in advance ..


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone know the latest 189 General Accountant grant?
I submitted my 189 on 22 Nov 2018.
Just need to know where I am now, and approximately how long more i need to wait.
Thanks and hope everyone is reaching there soon!


----------



## sambitc

Hi Everyone,

I received an invite for 189 yesterday. While filling the application, I noticed that the documents upload section is before the payment section. Previously I guess documents upload step was after the payment step. Is it required to upload all the docs first before paying? Can I come back to upload other documents such as PCC, later after paying? Also for health assessment, I have started a new application simultaneously. So if health assessment is done prior to 189 visa lodgement, will it be available to the CO?


----------



## Rosun

Very few grant nowdays. Very disappointing😔


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> Need help guys
> 
> CO contacted with me asking for missing requirements (S56) on 15th Jan and need to complete in 28 days (11th Feb correct?). Everything good so far until I checked last Friday that my son's medical report is not yet uploaded because his TB test is taking some time (due to chinese new year break), I called them to expedite because when we scheduled our exam on 1st Feb, they said it's enough buffer to make my deadline.
> 
> My question is, I'm very sure they can upload his medical next week, is it ok to click 'i confirm i provided the information requested' else I'm gonna miss my deadline (i have 4 more other applicants) and just add a note to CO about the situation?


The called the clinic and they said the results are not yet ready, I'm so worried. 

is it ok to create a note to CO about the situation with my son's lab test receipt and click the i have all the information? will it cause any problem to our application?


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you 🙂. Job code 261313
I lodged on Dec 3rd
We did medicals for my wife for visa application.
For pregnancy we haven't Consulted doc yet.
But 90 percent sure she is carrying.
Approx two months now.



bssanthosh47 said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my application on December and now my wife is carrying .
> 
> I have claimed partner points as well.
> 
> What happens now ?
> 
> I raise change if circumstances and grant will be given only after when baby is born or I can get the grant and request CO to postpone IED for my wife little further . ?
> 
> Pls suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all congratulations . Happy news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need few more information to see the possibilities .
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code and exact date of visa lodgement ?
> 
> Have you completed the medicals for your wife ? How many months is it into the pregnancy now ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## bssanthosh47

ramanan42 said:


> Thank you 🙂. Job code 261313
> I lodged on Dec 3rd
> We did medicals for my wife for visa application.
> For pregnancy we haven't Consulted doc yet.
> But 90 percent sure she is carrying.
> Approx two months now.


Kindly confirm the pregnancy before you proceed further 
Here are the possible options :

1) You can never pedict grants , but since u r 2613 if everything is right and DHA continues to issue grants at the same speed that they have been till last month you should get it by March end/April - May . You can wait till then to check the status of your grant. If you are lucky to get the grant wihtout hiccups you can plan your tranvel ASAP post your grant and get the baby delivered in Aus and add your baby to PR and family unit from there . 

2) Notify the Change that your wife is pregnant in immi-account and send a emai lto DHA. Your case might be put on hold till the baby is born and you need to then add your baby into the application and get the docs and medicals if needed done and then proceed with your application . This way your application might get delayed by almost a year but you will be following all the rules of DHA . 

i would personally not opt for the first option and would wait it out and go with the 2nd option . You can call DHA helpline and narrate your situation and look for what they would suggest . Before that wait till some one with the same experince shares his/her insights else consult a MARA agent for professional advice .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you for the explanation. 



bssanthosh47 said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you 🙂. Job code 261313
> I lodged on Dec 3rd
> We did medicals for my wife for visa application.
> For pregnancy we haven't Consulted doc yet.
> But 90 percent sure she is carrying.
> Approx two months now.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly confirm the pregnancy before you proceed further
> Here are the possible options :
> 
> 1) You can never pedict grants , but since u r 2613 if everything is right and DHA continues to issue grants at the same speed that they have been till last month you should get it by March end/April - May . You can wait till then to check the status of your grant. If you are lucky to get the grant wihtout hiccups you can plan your tranvel ASAP post your grant and get the baby delivered in Aus and add your baby to PR and family unit from there .
> 
> 2) Notify the Change that your wife is pregnant in immi-account and send a emai lto DHA. Your case might be put on hold till the baby is born and you need to then add your baby into the application and get the docs and medicals if needed done and then proceed with your application . This way your application might get delayed by almost a year but you will be following all the rules of DHA .
> 
> i would personally not opt for the first option and would wait it out and go with the 2nd option . You can call DHA helpline and narrate your situation and look for what they would suggest . Before that wait till some one with the same experince shares his/her insights else consult a MARA agent for professional advice .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## majjji

Looks like no one is interested in giving and getting visa grants. Is that only me awaiting any movements in the cases which seems to be still at the moment


----------



## aviator505

aviator505 said:


> Hi all.
> Just saw in quora that identity document would need to be below 500kb while uploading.I realise my passport that i uploaded was 700kb,do i need to reupload it again or it should be ok with 700? Also once we upload a doc we cannot delete it,does that mean i would need to upload the 2nd copy of it under 500kb.
> Pls advise.


Hi All,
Any inputs around this please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bssanthosh47

majjji said:


> Looks like no one is interested in giving and getting visa grants. Is that only me awaiting any movements in the cases which seems to be still at the moment


haha . buddy , i am at work and i have my refresh on . Cant help it but still waiting game sukxx . 4+ months now and still waiting for the golden day with lots of anticipitation  i dont even know what is happening with my case  no updates no news .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> Any inputs around this please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


why do u even go and refer to Quora and other irrelevant webpages .

Just refer to the attach document page in your immi account . and click on qulaity and formatting else refer DHA website. It has all the details clearly . 5MB is the limit . In my visa application i dont even see a section separately to attach identity docs , It just asks for travel docs .

Keep the file size below 5MB and you are good .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## majjji

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha . buddy , i am at work and i have my refresh on . Cant help it but still waiting game sukxx . 4+ months now and still waiting for the golden day with lots of anticipitation  i dont even know what is happening with my case  no updates no news .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Well, I have just seen your sig and as per your timeline, you should have got DG by now because so many Oct cases and a few Nov cases have got DGs recently. Don't know how they plan to work on the pending cases. Still no sign of any sort of movements in June/July/August/September lodged offshore cases. Hope that they start working with full dedication - which seems to be lacking nowadays - along with some fresh coffee :tsk:


----------



## pragathes

majjji said:


> Well, I have just seen your sig and as per your timeline, you should have got DG by now because so many Oct cases and a few Nov cases have got DGs recently. Don't know how they plan to work on the pending cases. Still no sign of any sort of movements in June/July/August/September lodged offshore cases. Hope that they start working with full dedication - which seems to be lacking nowadays - along with some fresh coffee :tsk:


Hey Majji,
As you mentioned no sign of movement for the past 20 - 25 days. Constantly checking out mails to see it I have received the grant


----------



## JG

In the end, if may be late, everyone will get their grant. Be patient and pray to god.


----------



## vivinlobo

Anyone who lodged visa in November 2018?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

vivinlobo said:


> Anyone who lodged visa in November 2018??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Sorry guys wrong thread

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## startos26

I also lodged on 12 Nov/onshare ans still waiting impatiently...


----------



## dkkrlaus

I think today, it's a holiday in Australia. Hoping to see a lot of grants from tomorrow !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sharath121k said:


> Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
> I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below
> 
> Invite : 11 Sep
> Lodged : 24 Sep
> Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
> IACM: 3 DEC
> No case officer contact after this
> Grant : 9 Feb
> 
> I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
> Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Congratulations Sharath! This adds more evidence to the theory that IACM is just a man-made monster, doesn't mean over delay in processing...


----------



## Saif

Sam701 said:


> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.


Hey Sam701, good to see that message...mubarak ho (congratulations).


----------



## hena15

YesJ said:


> I received Grant in ICT SECURITY Specialist.
> ITA : 11 Oct 2018
> Visa lodged : 30 Oct
> Grant Date : 31 Jan 2019.
> 
> Approx 90-100 days waiting if Direct Grants are approved..
> 
> Hopefully you will also receive magical email soon..


Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## hena15

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> It is with great joy that I share with you all that I got my direct grant today at 11:31 AM Philippine time. Was just busy all day with work didn't have the time to post it here right away.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their grant! And see you all down under!
> :cheer2:eace::whoo::dance:


Wohoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## hena15

vabhs192003 said:


> Got the grant today for a family of 3 at 4:38 AM (IST)
> 
> After much speculation on what does "*IMMI Assessment Commencement Mail*" indicate, I got the golden emails today morning. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> IED: 15 October 2019 (date when PCC completes 1yr)
> 
> Note: People who get IACM, please don't get worried, this email really doesn't mean anything. As someone posted on another forum, this email really only indicates that a CO got allocated to your application. :spy:
> 
> These are my timelines for people who view this on Mobile Phones:
> 
> PTE Score: 90
> ACS Received: 28-Sep-2018
> EOI Submitted: 04-Oct-2018 - 75 Points (Partner's point claimed) - 2613xx
> ITA (Visa: 189) Invitation Received: 10-Oct-2018
> VISA Lodge: 25-Oct-2018
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 01-Feb-2019
> VISA Grant: 07 - Feb - 2019


Congratulations and Good luck!!


----------



## Saif

Vab18 said:


> Guys I’m absolutely gutted to log in to immi account today and still see received! Was so sure when we got IACM back in November that after seeing Wrecker, Aupr04 and others all get their grants on the same day back in December that when the next batch got done we would be part of it! Hopefully it’s because there is 5 of us on the application and ours is coming on Monday otherwise I’m going to start stressing! We are moving out of our family home in 3 weeks to stay with family until we move as booked flights for June because always expected our grants would be here way before then and now I’m stressed!


Vab18, you know what, we get stressed out because first we make the wrong assumptions and then hope that they materialize JIT. Mate, just because of an observation, you cant spoil your peace of mind. I feel, IACM is a CO behavior, fortunately the same CO issued the IACM for all cases allocated to him/her and "Finalized" them in the system altogether during the last batch. It may happen again but chances are it may not either and the CO changes the individual case as he closes it, more if the CO is different this time...
Nevertheless, we are so mean that we expect the best for us all the time, it's funny we were expecting a GRANT in 6 months when 6 months was the best, and now it is 3. Isn't it funny? I am no different than you my friend, that's a human being. 
You should get it very soon and I'll be happier than most. Until then avoid falling prey to your recurring thoughts and assumptions about the last IACM batch. Good Luck.


----------



## hena15

sourav.mukherj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got the golden mail.
> 189 visa is approved for me, my spouse and my kid.
> My details -
> Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Age 25 points
> Education 15 points
> Language (PTE-A) 10 points
> Experience 20 points
> Spouse 5 points
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 03-Aug-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
> 189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
> PCC: Done
> 189 Visa Lodge: 20-Sep-2018
> CO Contact for Medical - 20-Nov-2018
> Medicals: 27-Nov-2018
> Grant: 08-Feb-2019
> IED: 19-Nov-2019
> 
> Please note that I have uploaded the documents throughout last couple of months.
> My kid passport was issued in Australia when he was 12 weeks and we have completed medical here in London. He is now 5 years and Jan 21 I have uploaded his new passport details.
> Thanks every one in this group for your help and support.
> I thought of asking Bandish many times about my dates, but end of the day stick with my own prediction (we are both from same background  )
> Feel free to ask any query related to my journey.
> Thank you all.


Congratulations and Good luck!! :clap2:


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

No grant reported either here or in immitracker. Surprising...not sure if its a holiday in australia today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitishgarg06

Hi All,
Are there any May lodgements, Nov CO still waiting for the grant? It's feels like I was left from the list and all the nearby Applicants making it.

NG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

saifsd said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I’m absolutely gutted to log in to immi account today and still see received! Was so sure when we got IACM back in November that after seeing Wrecker, Aupr04 and others all get their grants on the same day back in December that when the next batch got done we would be part of it! Hopefully it’s because there is 5 of us on the application and ours is coming on Monday otherwise I’m going to start stressing! We are moving out of our family home in 3 weeks to stay with family until we move as booked flights for June because always expected our grants would be here way before then and now I’m stressed!
> 
> 
> 
> Vab18, you know what, we get stressed out because first we make the wrong assumptions and then hope that they materialize JIT. Mate, just because of an observation, you cant spoil your peace of mind. I feel, IACM is a CO behavior, fortunately the same CO issued the IACM for all cases allocated to him/her and "Finalized" them in the system altogether during the last batch. It may happen again but chances are it may not either and the CO changes the individual case as he closes it, more if the CO is different this time...
> Nevertheless, we are so mean that we expect the best for us all the time, it's funny we were expecting a GRANT in 6 months when 6 months was the best, and now it is 3. Isn't it funny? I am no different than you my friend, that's a human being.
> You should get it very soon and I'll be happier than most. Until then avoiding falling prey to your thoughts and assumptions. Good Luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks Saifsd I know it’s ridiculous isn’t it! The CO’s were all different in the last batch which is why I came to that assumption however there are others in the same boat so don’t feel completely left out lol
I know at the end of the day we will all get our grants eventually I’m just a very impatient person 🙂. Thank you for your kind words


----------



## hena15

sharath121k said:


> Guys happy to say that I received my Grant today.
> I am one among the selected guys who received the IACM. I was really nervous to have received that email. My timelines below
> 
> Invite : 11 Sep
> Lodged : 24 Sep
> Added additional documents( salary account statement/ tax documents) : 24 Nov
> IACM: 3 DEC
> No case officer contact after this
> Grant : 9 Feb
> 
> I was one of the lucky one who thought of joining this forum. It helped me to understand lot of documents requirement.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support. And wish you all the best with your application.
> Guys who received the IACM, I think it's true that the CO try and clear all IACM cases at same time. So anyone one waiting with IACM just hang in there, you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!


----------



## hena15

Sam701 said:


> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.


Hearty congratulations!!! :amen:


----------



## Ritu15

My husband has applied for 
190 DOE: 13/12/2018 | 70 points
Occupation: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
Application lodge: 19/12/2018

How much time will take now for the invite


----------



## robanto

To everyone wondering if it's a holiday in Australia, I just clocked 9 hours working 😅 Not a holiday in NSW. I also checked the rba website, not a holiday in any other states.


----------



## ozdream06

I submitted my application on 27th Sep, 18 and got a CO contact on 14th Dec. CO contact was for Form 815 health undertaking for my kid. Its almost 2 months now and we are still waiting for the GRANT. Can seniors in the group or someone with similar experience shed some light on how much long the wait could be?? There appears to be no pattern to grants after CO contact, hence getting impatient. My worry is with 815 undertaking the IED would be reduced by 6 months and it essentially means there is not much time remaining.:confused

Thanks

My timelines:
ITA - 11 Sep
Visa lodged - 27th Sep
CO - 14th Dec
GRANT - ????
261313 - 75 points


----------



## bssanthosh47

I think the slowdown of grants from past few days could result in a bulk grant soon .

Just speculating . Dont take me seriously . The same has happened in the past too but you can never predict whats going on . I also came across a post in ISACH Jan month newsletter stating that the prime focus is on Citizenship applications and reads as below . Not sure if the CO's are allocated to citizenship appllications and thus the slowdown in grants. We never know what is happening .

The number of migrants receiving Australian citizenship is on the rise, with the number of applications being nalised almost doubling in the first five months of this year compared to the same period last financial year.Between July and November 2018, more than 58,400 citizenship applications have been finalised, up 97 percent compared to the same period last year.This includes more than 50,600 approvals since July.Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Aairs David Coleman said these numbers are expected to rise even further, with more than 20,000 people set to receive Australian citizenship over the
next two months."A vast majority of these conferrals will occur on Australia Day, which is by far the most popular day for people to attend a citizenship ceremony," Mr Coleman said.
A task force has been established within the Department to focus on complex citizenship cases and $9 million is being invested in the recruitment and training of extra sta to ensure citizenship applications are dealt with as eciently as possible.All citizenship applications are processed against a range of strengthened integrity measures, introduced
from 2015."Australian citizenship is a privilege and should be granted to those who support our values, respect our laws and want to contribute to an even better Australia," Mr Coleman said. 
(Source: DOHA) 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

2 grants reported on immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi, I lodged 189 VISA application on 18 Nov 2018 and haven't got even IACM yet.

For some purpose I need to visit Australia, so can my family get the Tourist VISA?

Would this Tourist VISA impact my 189 application?

Please help me out with this, as it is really bothering me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## utopia1987

*regd 28 days timeline*



molaboy said:


> The called the clinic and they said the results are not yet ready, I'm so worried.
> 
> is it ok to create a note to CO about the situation with my son's lab test receipt and click the i have all the information? will it cause any problem to our application?


Hey Molaboy.. It's okay to submit the medical reports after 28 days; they also know that some tests might take more than 28 days (for eg the 603 Sputum test for TB).

Just drop an email to your CO / BUPA CO informing him/her the same & you'll be good. We also did the same.


----------



## Saif

ozdream06 said:


> I submitted my application on 27th Sep, 18 and got a CO contact on 14th Dec. CO contact was for Form 815 health undertaking for my kid. Its almost 2 months now and we are still waiting for the GRANT. Can seniors in the group or someone with similar experience shed some light on how much long the wait could be?? There appears to be no pattern to grants after CO contact, hence getting impatient. My worry is with 815 undertaking the IED would be reduced by 6 months and it essentially means there is not much time remaining.:confused
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My timelines:
> ITA - 11 Sep
> Visa lodged - 27th Sep
> CO - 14th Dec
> GRANT - ????
> 261313 - 75 points



Should be any day now, usually around 2-3 months it takes post a CO contact. Good Luck.


----------



## manpreetbains

Hi, is it true to pay a complete visa fee after receiving an invitation within 60 days?


----------



## molaboy

utopia1987 said:


> Hey Molaboy.. It's okay to submit the medical reports after 28 days; they also know that some tests might take more than 28 days (for eg the 603 Sputum test for TB).
> 
> Just drop an email to your CO / BUPA CO informing him/her the same & you'll be good. We also did the same.


I bugged them all day and they managed to submit on time, Thank God.
Now waiting for the grant.


----------



## Saif

manpreetbains said:


> Hi, is it true to pay a complete visa fee after receiving an invitation within 60 days?


Yes, you have 60 days post ITA to lodge your visa which includes paying your Visa fees.
If you dont lodge a visa within the stipulated time your invite shall lapse. You will be entitled to 1 more invite after which your EOI will be removed from the system.


----------



## manpreetbains

saifsd said:


> Yes, you have 60 days post ITA to lodge your visa which includes paying your Visa fees.
> If you dont lodge a visa within the stipulated time your invite shall lapse. You will be entitled to 1 more invite after which your EOI will be removed from the system.


Thanx a lot mate


----------



## sanchitB

Why there is a slowdown in grants from past 2 weeks. Expectation were it will incrrase but not much is happening we see expat forum or immitracker. Any idea guys??


----------



## khadija1986

Hi, my timelines fo 189 visa are as follows
Anzocode: 233311, electrical engineer.
Invitation : 20 june 2018. With 75 points.
Logdgement: 06 Aug 2018 with PCC.
CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health examination and spouse PTE score.
Undated CO requirement: 14 Nov 2018.
Status shows 'further assessment'
What to expect regarding grant? Any expert advice?


----------



## Saif

khadija1986 said:


> Hi, my timelines fo 189 visa are as follows
> Anzocode: 233311, electrical engineer.
> Invitation : 20 june 2018. With 75 points.
> Logdgement: 06 Aug 2018 with PCC.
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health examination and spouse PTE score.
> Undated CO requirement: 14 Nov 2018.
> Status shows 'further assessment'
> What to expect regarding grant? Any expert advice?


Your application is in process as the status shows, please wait and you should get it in around 3 months of CO contact if the current trend continues.


----------



## Nailawajahat

khadija1986 said:


> Hi, my timelines fo 189 visa are as follows
> Anzocode: 233311, electrical engineer.
> Invitation : 20 june 2018. With 75 points.
> Logdgement: 06 Aug 2018 with PCC.
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health examination and spouse PTE score.
> Undated CO requirement: 14 Nov 2018.
> Status shows 'further assessment'
> What to expect regarding grant? Any expert advice?


Hi khadija.. same here
Lodged on 18 August
Co contact in 14 nov for pte to sent online
Grant still waiting
Desperately waiting


----------



## JG

Ritu15 said:


> My husband has applied for
> 190 DOE: 13/12/2018 | 70 points
> Occupation: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> Application lodge: 19/12/2018
> 
> How much time will take now for the invite


Not before July 2019 it does look like .


----------



## JG

nitishgarg06 said:


> Hi All,
> Are there any May lodgements, Nov CO still waiting for the grant? It's feels like I was left from the list and all the nearby Applicants making it.
> 
> NG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like now also September applicants pending without CO contact so wait for ur turn.


----------



## JG

ozdream06 said:


> I submitted my application on 27th Sep, 18 and got a CO contact on 14th Dec. CO contact was for Form 815 health undertaking for my kid. Its almost 2 months now and we are still waiting for the GRANT. Can seniors in the group or someone with similar experience shed some light on how much long the wait could be?? There appears to be no pattern to grants after CO contact, hence getting impatient. My worry is with 815 undertaking the IED would be reduced by 6 months and it essentially means there is not much time remaining.:confused
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My timelines:
> ITA - 11 Sep
> Visa lodged - 27th Sep
> CO - 14th Dec
> GRANT - ????
> 261313 - 75 points


Maximum one month more after today.


----------



## nkvijayran

*Tourist VISA*

Hi, I lodged 189 VISA application on 18 Nov 2018 and haven't got even IACM yet.

For some purpose I need to visit Australia, so can my family get the Tourist VISA?

Would this Tourist VISA impact my 189 application?

Please help me out with this, as it is really bothering me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> I think the slowdown of grants from past few days could result in a bulk grant soon .
> 
> Just speculating . Dont take me seriously . The same has happened in the past too but you can never predict whats going on . I also came across a post in ISACH Jan month newsletter stating that the prime focus is on Citizenship applications and reads as below . Not sure if the CO's are allocated to citizenship appllications and thus the slowdown in grants. We never know what is happening .
> 
> The number of migrants receiving Australian citizenship is on the rise, with the number of applications being nalised almost doubling in the first five months of this year compared to the same period last financial year.Between July and November 2018, more than 58,400 citizenship applications have been finalised, up 97 percent compared to the same period last year.This includes more than 50,600 approvals since July.Minister for Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Aairs David Coleman said these numbers are expected to rise even further, with more than 20,000 people set to receive Australian citizenship over the
> next two months."A vast majority of these conferrals will occur on Australia Day, which is by far the most popular day for people to attend a citizenship ceremony," Mr Coleman said.
> A task force has been established within the Department to focus on complex citizenship cases and $9 million is being invested in the recruitment and training of extra sta to ensure citizenship applications are dealt with as eciently as possible.All citizenship applications are processed against a range of strengthened integrity measures, introduced
> from 2015."Australian citizenship is a privilege and should be granted to those who support our values, respect our laws and want to contribute to an even better Australia," Mr Coleman said.
> (Source: DOHA)
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Seems to be the reason for slow down.


----------



## JG

nkvijayran said:


> Hi, I lodged 189 VISA application on 18 Nov 2018 and haven't got even IACM yet.
> 
> For some purpose I need to visit Australia, so can my family get the Tourist VISA?
> 
> Would this Tourist VISA impact my 189 application?
> 
> Please help me out with this, as it is really bothering me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You cant apply for a visit visa now, because if you apply for one now and the grant 189 happens before visit visa grant then you will be iin trouble.


----------



## nkvijayran

JG said:


> You cant apply for a visit visa now, because if you apply for one now and the grant 189 happens before visit visa grant then you will be iin trouble.


Thanks for the reply.


I am the primary applicant. My wife needs to go there for exam in April. What if only she applies for Tourist Visa?

Please suggest some solution.


----------



## Saif

nkvijayran said:


> Hi, I lodged 189 VISA application on 18 Nov 2018 and haven't got even IACM yet.
> 
> For some purpose I need to visit Australia, so can my family get the Tourist VISA?
> 
> Would this Tourist VISA impact my 189 application?
> 
> Please help me out with this, as it is really bothering me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


A common notion is that whichever visa is granted later would override any previous one. So, with this logic, if your 189 is granted earlier and you apply for a tourist visa and get it on a later date, your 189 would lapse.
Having said this, I do have a doubt because it doesn't make any sense to me. The DHA publishes processing times for Visas and 189 is 6-8 months, do they assume these people would not come to Australia during this period, because processing duration may vary greatly, for business or leisure? I seriously doubt that logic. There must be a priority on Visas with this rule.
I'd do some more research before reaching a conclusion, may be consult with a MARA agent/lawyer. Let us know the outcome...


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

JG said:


> Seems to be the reason for slow down.


Its too early to speculate. Guess we will have to wait for a week or so before drawing any conclusions.

There was a flurry of Grants a week before. So Chinese New Year could have also slowed down the proceedings. Lets hope the CO have started full time again on PR Applications and we soon start seeing positive outcomes !


----------



## Bandish

Lots of messages ... Great forum...

Let's see if tomorrow starts with lots of grants ...


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> A common notion is that whichever visa is granted later would override any previous one. So, with this logic, if your 189 is granted earlier and you apply for a tourist visa and get it on a later date, your 189 would lapse.
> Having said this, I do have a doubt because it doesn't make any sense to me. The DHA publishes processing times for Visas and 189 is 6-8 months, do they assume these people would not come to Australia during this period, because processing duration may vary greatly, for business or leisure? I seriously doubt that logic. There must be a priority on Visas with this rule.
> I'd do some more research before reaching a conclusion, may be consult with a MARA agent/lawyer. Let us know the outcome...


Yes, I too believe that there should be a priority to visas and whether they could be overridden with another visa or not.. But I remember someone mentioning in this forum that the visa gets overridden with new visa.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Bandish said:


> Lots of messages ... Great forum...
> 
> Let's see if tomorrow starts with lots of grants ...


Keeping fingers crossed Bandish 

BTW whats your view, which one (189 or 190 Visa) has a higher chance of getting grant soon if lodged on the same day? 

Not seeking your prediction on my grant (I know you have stopped predictions)


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Yes, I too believe that there should be a priority to visas and whether they could be overridden with another visa or not.. But I remember someone mentioning in this forum that the visa gets overridden with new visa.


You are right Bandish, this is what we know until now, but can you imagine a 5 year virtually permanent visa getting overridden by a short term tourist Visa, isn't that absurd? There are people who travel almost regularly for work, my friend in India travels to Aus quite frequently. If he applies for 189, do you think his company would wait for the grant for him to attend a 2 day conference in Sydney? The processing times are also variable, there is no certainty to a grant either. This rule is there but with a rider I am sure as it defies common logic unless someone educates me further.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> Lots of messages ... Great forum...
> 
> Let's see if tomorrow starts with lots of grants ...


Hope so, but seeing the trend of Feb, very less chances.


----------



## Bandish

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Keeping fingers crossed Bandish
> 
> BTW whats your view, which one (189 or 190 Visa) has a higher chance of getting grant soon if lodged on the same day?
> 
> Not seeking your prediction on my grant (I know you have stopped predictions)


Ha ha yeah no individual predictions  Thanks for understanding... 

No idea of the 190 grants. But as far as I know from the info in this forum, 190 takes more time than 189. I may be wrong.  

But I think that 190s should be faster than 189, considering its state specific and they need those skilled people. Whereas, 189 is generic and fulfills the generic goal of Australia as a whole..


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Bandish said:


> Ha ha yeah no individual predictions  Thanks for understanding...
> 
> No idea of the 190 grants. But as far as I know from the info in this forum, 190 takes more time than 189. I may be wrong.
> 
> But I think that 190s should be faster than 189, considering its state specific and they need those skilled people. Whereas, 189 is generic and fulfills the generic goal of Australia as a whole..


Logically and even as per DIBP Website, 190 should have higher priority over 189. 

However, the trend off late for both the visas shows opposite pattern.

We will come to know soon as my Invitation Date as well as Lodgement Date is exactly 1 day after your dates


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Hope so, but seeing the trend of Feb, very less chances.


Hmm... Chances seem to be less... 
But if you see the trend, there are lesser grants in the beginning of the month. In Jan, till 11th, there were less grants and they picked pace from 14 Jan onwards. Probably, during the first half of the month, they get slow confirmation from external agencies doing any verifications.. Then, they start getting clearances wrt security and other things in the later half of the month and their monthly goals also start ringing in ... So, they start giving grants faster... 

Just my vague thoughts ...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Hmm... Chances seem to be less...
> But if you see the trend, there are lesser grants in the beginning of the month. In Jan, till 11th, there were less grants and they picked pace from 14 Jan onwards. Probably, during the first half of the month, they get slow confirmation from external agencies doing any verifications.. Then, they start getting clearances wrt security and other things in the later half of the month and their monthly goals also start ringing in ... So, they start giving grants faster...
> 
> Just my vague thoughts ...


January is an exception I guess because new year holidays stretch up to mid Jan for many working in that part of the world


----------



## Bandish

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Logically and even as per DIBP Website, 190 should have higher priority over 189.
> 
> However, the trend off late for both the visas shows opposite pattern.
> 
> We will come to know soon as my Invitation Date as well as Lodgement Date is exactly 1 day after your dates


Haha, great ... All the best to you...
Though, I think, they have less focus on 26* now, as less people from 26* code got invitations yesterday...
Whats you ANZSCO code btw.

True, 190 should be faster as compared to 189...


----------



## Bandish

saifsd said:


> January is an exception I guess because new year holidays stretch up to mid Jan for many working in that part of the world


Hehe, true, Dec and Jan could be exceptions... Jan for the reason you mentioned and Dec due to new years. But, somehow, I still feel that the beginning is slow and at the end its fast. Check Nov, Oct and other months.. that's the general feel of data for me..
Just the 4th dimension, data feeling...


----------



## nkvijayran

*Some queries*

Some queries:

1. If I apply for Tourist Visa and before it's grant I get 189 Visa then I should withdraw Tourist Visa application?

2. If I get Tourist Visa grant (I hope embassy checks whether the person has another grant in place or not before granting any Visa) before 189 Visa then can I still get 189 Visa, If yes, then would that mean Tourist Visa is cancelled and 189 Visa becomes effective automatically?


----------



## Saif

nkvijayran said:


> Some queries:
> 
> 1. If I apply for Tourist Visa and before it's grant I get 189 Visa then I should withdraw Tourist Visa application?
> 
> 2. If I get Tourist Visa grant (I hope embassy checks whether the person has another grant in place or not before granting any Visa) before 189 Visa then can I still get 189 Visa, If yes, then would that mean Tourist Visa is cancelled and 189 Visa becomes effective automatically?


To my limited knowledge in this space:
1. Yes, immediately.
2. Yes


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Hehe, true, Dec and Jan could be exceptions... Jan for the reason you mentioned and Dec due to new years. But, somehow, I still feel that the beginning is slow and at the end its fast. Check Nov, Oct and other months.. that's the general feel of data for me..
> Just the 4th dimension, data feeling...


"In your 4th dimension we trust"


----------



## SLO

Hi all,
Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
Cheers!


----------



## accountant0618

What to do next?

So I got my grant few days ago, I am offshore. Now I am clueless what to do next.hahaha
Are there more paperworks that need to be done once I get there?
Is there a thread for this?
For Accountants any lead on CPA/CA qualifications?


----------



## nkvijayran

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congratulations !! 

What is your ANZCO and lodged date?


----------



## divyashil

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## SLO

nkvijayran said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> What is your ANZCO and lodged date?


233512 Mechanical engineer, lodged date is 22 Nov 2018, it was a direct grant.


----------



## JG

accountant0618 said:


> What to do next?
> 
> So I got my grant few days ago, I am offshore. Now I am clueless what to do next.hahaha
> Are there more paperworks that need to be done once I get there?
> Is there a thread for this?
> For Accountants any lead on CPA/CA qualifications?


Just book ticket and fly to Australia, keep the money in hand for survival.


----------



## divyashil

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## dkkrlaus

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

pragathes said:


> Hey Majji,
> As you mentioned no sign of movement for the past 20 - 25 days. Constantly checking out mails to see it I have received the grant


Yes, the fact is that they are just focusing on the decision-ready applications for now. They have just not returned back to the CO-contacted cases and don't know when will it happen. So hope for the best as many are in line including you and me.


----------



## DVS105

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congratulations!


----------



## Rajesh arora

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## vivinlobo

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> 
> Cheers!


Wow Congrats.. What was your status of application before the grant? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congratulations ... 
Best wishes !!


----------



## AGupta

ozdream06 said:


> I submitted my application on 27th Sep, 18 and got a CO contact on 14th Dec. CO contact was for Form 815 health undertaking for my kid. Its almost 2 months now and we are still waiting for the GRANT. Can seniors in the group or someone with similar experience shed some light on how much long the wait could be?? There appears to be no pattern to grants after CO contact, hence getting impatient. My worry is with 815 undertaking the IED would be reduced by 6 months and it essentially means there is not much time remaining.:confused
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My timelines:
> ITA - 11 Sep
> Visa lodged - 27th Sep
> CO - 14th Dec
> GRANT - ????
> 261313 - 75 points


Hope you get your grant soon. Its very frustrating indeed as the IED would be reduced by 6 months.
I too am in similar situation where my spouse had latent TB - 4 years ago. The tests are all negative for all of us in family however I had not uploaded Form 815 thinking I would do it if asked so. But now having a discussion with some of the forum members and looking at your case, I think I would be in same situation down the lane when I be asked for Form 815 (which very much looks like I would be asked) then after 3 months, the medicals would expire and I might have to again go for Medicals. 
Now coming to my query - 
1) If I upload the Form 815 now itself to avoid one CO contact just for Form 815, which section it is to be uploaded? Senior folks say they have a section "Evidence of Health" in their document section but I *don't* have it in any of my family members' sections.

2) Is there anything wrong in my application then? (getting bit skeptical). Can anyone please comment. I had appeared for Medicals *prior *to lodging Visa application. I do see Health Assessment folder in my Visa Application which states "*Health Clearance Provided - No action required*" for all of us. Are we good OR is there anything I still need to verify?

Appreciate your response

Thanks


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate. Best wishes. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

ozdream06 said:


> I submitted my application on 27th Sep, 18 and got a CO contact on 14th Dec. CO contact was for Form 815 health undertaking for my kid. Its almost 2 months now and we are still waiting for the GRANT. Can seniors in the group or someone with similar experience shed some light on how much long the wait could be?? There appears to be no pattern to grants after CO contact, hence getting impatient. My worry is with 815 undertaking the IED would be reduced by 6 months and it essentially means there is not much time remaining.:confused
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> ITA - 11 Sep
> 
> Visa lodged - 27th Sep
> 
> CO - 14th Dec
> 
> GRANT - ????
> 
> 261313 - 75 points


I also got co contact on 14 dec to submit form 815. Did co give you 28 days to reply or 7 days?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sczachariah

Hello experts,

If I am to claim partner points and I have positive ACS for my partner, what documents would I need to submit when I lodge application to support employment details of partner ? and what is the minimum relevant experience required for partner ?

Thank you!


----------



## r13nick

Hello Expats, 

I have some query, if someone can shed some light on it. It will be helpful. 

My total work ex is almost 9 yrs. As my education and work ex are in same area. So they going to deduct 2 yrs out of 9yrs. 

From 9 yrs my initial 2 yrs experience is different. Typical its from BPO as i started with technical support. 

So is it necessary that those 2 yrs roles and responsibilities should also match my ANZSCO code? 

Or it does not matter as my initial 2yrs work ex will be removed. 

Appreciate the help. 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnoma17

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha . buddy , i am at work and i have my refresh on . Cant help it but still waiting game sukxx . 4+ months now and still waiting for the golden day with lots of anticipitation  i dont even know what is happening with my case  no updates no news .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I am in the same boat folks, lodged on 14th of Sept and still waiting.


----------



## balaaspire17

yogithegreat said:


> I also got co contact on 14 dec to submit form 815. Did co give you 28 days to reply or 7 days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Hi,

Just wondering what Form 815 is all about?

Could you please clarify?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra

2613 visa lodged 13 october...still waiting


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

r13nick said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have some query, if someone can shed some light on it. It will be helpful.
> 
> My total work ex is almost 9 yrs. As my education and work ex are in same area. So they going to deduct 2 yrs out of 9yrs.
> 
> From 9 yrs my initial 2 yrs experience is different. Typical its from BPO as i started with technical support.
> 
> So is it necessary that those 2 yrs roles and responsibilities should also match my ANZSCO code?
> 
> Or it does not matter as my initial 2yrs work ex will be removed.
> 
> Appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The relevant experience according to the job code is considered and 2 years would be deducted from the relevant experience, if the assessing authority is ACS. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travel1122

Hi,

Hope you receive the grant soon. I read on the home affairs website and don’t see an issue.

What was the status of your health assessment before you got the CO contact for form 815?
Did your doctor mention to you about any health condition or they request for 815 randomly!

Thanks




ozdream06 said:


> I submitted my application on 27th Sep, 18 and got a CO contact on 14th Dec. CO contact was for Form 815 health undertaking for my kid. Its almost 2 months now and we are still waiting for the GRANT. Can seniors in the group or someone with similar experience shed some light on how much long the wait could be?? There appears to be no pattern to grants after CO contact, hence getting impatient. My worry is with 815 undertaking the IED would be reduced by 6 months and it essentially means there is not much time remaining.:confused
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My timelines:
> ITA - 11 Sep
> Visa lodged - 27th Sep
> CO - 14th Dec
> GRANT - ????
> 261313 - 75 points


----------



## AGupta

AGupta said:


> Hope you get your grant soon. Its very frustrating indeed as the IED would be reduced by 6 months.
> I too am in similar situation where my spouse had latent TB - 4 years ago. The tests are all negative for all of us in family however I had not uploaded Form 815 thinking I would do it if asked so. But now having a discussion with some of the forum members and looking at your case, I think I would be in same situation down the lane when I be asked for Form 815 (which very much looks like I would be asked) then after 3 months, the medicals would expire and I might have to again go for Medicals.
> Now coming to my query -
> 1) If I upload the Form 815 now itself to avoid one CO contact just for Form 815, which section it is to be uploaded? Senior folks say they have a section "Evidence of Health" in their document section but I *don't* have it in any of my family members' sections.
> 
> 2) Is there anything wrong in my application then? (getting bit skeptical). Can anyone please comment. I had appeared for Medicals *prior *to lodging Visa application. I do see Health Assessment folder in my Visa Application which states "*Health Clearance Provided - No action required*" for all of us. Are we good OR is there anything I still need to verify?
> 
> Appreciate your response
> 
> Thanks


Hello folks,

Can someone who recently lodged Visa app in Dec, Jan month please have a look in their application and confirm that you don't have 'Evidence of Health' these days.

And if so, can someone pls suggest which section to upload Form 815 then?
Should it be other documents?

Appreciate your response

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## pragathes

sczachariah said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> If I am to claim partner points and I have positive ACS for my partner, what documents would I need to submit when I lodge application to support employment details of partner ? and what is the minimum relevant experience required for partner ?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,

Based on my understanding, you can upload the same set of documents that you had submitted for your partner's ACS. Basically, the Work Reference, Experience Letter (if any), Payslips.

Along with that attach the ACS assessment output as well. Dont forget to attach the PTE/IELTS scorecard of the partner as well.

Other can correct me if am wrong.


----------



## bssanthosh47

AGupta said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Can someone who recently lodged Visa app in Dec, Jan month please have a look in their application and confirm that you don't have 'Evidence of Health' these days.
> 
> And if so, can someone pls suggest which section to upload Form 815 then?
> Should it be other documents?
> 
> Appreciate your response
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks


1) There is no separate section . Upload under others section. 

2) Yes . Nothing to worry .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

balaaspire17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering what Form 815 is all about?
> 
> Could you please clarify?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google is everyones friend . feel free to use him/her  

anyways here u go . It is a health undertaking form to be signed that is requested by CO if they see any abnormality in your medical reports. You agree that once u are onshore u will visit/contact BUPA within 28days for further advice and follow up checks . 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health/health-undertaking

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## r13nick

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> The relevant experience according to the job code is considered and 2 years would be deducted from the relevant experience, if the assessing authority is ACS.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk




So shall i give r&r for my relevant experience only? 
Or entire experience? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

Hello,

I claimed for partner points, and I didnot upload any work related docs, payslips, tax docs for my partner.
DHA site does not say to upload all these docs for partner,but if you have all the docs(including PF, Tax, payslips) and if it doesn't take a while to collect ,and feel it will help your application you can upload.
Since DHA website had no mention of these docs for partner, we did not collect any of the docs like payslips,form 16,pf docs etc( she has worked for 3 companies and collecting all those while we submitting the application,we thought would delay in lodging) and just submitted whatever is required.
I submitted below docs
1. IELTS score
2. ACS assessment
3.Birth certificate(age Proof)
4. BE Degree certificates.

We got direct grant, so I think it might not be required to submit all those docs for partner. Like I said, if you have time and you feel it will help your case and then go ahead and upload.
All the Best.







pragathes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on my understanding, you can upload the same set of documents that you had submitted for your partner's ACS. Basically, the Work Reference, Experience Letter (if any), Payslips.
> 
> Along with that attach the ACS assessment output as well. Dont forget to attach the PTE/IELTS scorecard of the partner as well.
> 
> Other can correct me if am wrong.


----------



## balaaspire17

bssanthosh47 said:


> Google is everyones friend . feel free to use him/her
> 
> 
> 
> anyways here u go . It is a health undertaking form to be signed that is requested by CO if they see any abnormality in your medical reports. You agree that once u are onshore u will visit/contact BUPA within 28days for further advice and follow up checks .
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health/health-undertaking
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh




Thank you very much Santhosh for the info. Got more details from the home affairs website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986

congratulations and all the best down under!


SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


----------



## SAMYBOY

*Any prediction for my grant?*

Hello Guys,

Any prediction for my grant? I can see people lodged their application on the same day or even later than me have got their grant already and I am still nervously waiting. 

Accountant (221111) - 85 POINTS 
Age: 30
Education: 15
Aus Education: 5
PTE: 20
PY: 5
Partner: 5
Aus Exp: 5 

ITA: 11-NOV-2018
Lodged: 16-NOV-2018
Medical: 20-NOV-2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any prediction for my grant? I can see people lodged their application on the same day or even later than me have got their grant already and I am still nervously waiting.
> 
> Accountant (221111) - 85 POINTS
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Aus Education: 5
> PTE: 20
> PY: 5
> Partner: 5
> Aus Exp: 5
> 
> ITA: 11-NOV-2018
> Lodged: 16-NOV-2018
> Medical: 20-NOV-2018


I would say anytime now mate if you have a decision ready application and have not been flagged for further security vetting


----------



## Bhaggy

rmd123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I claimed for partner points, and I didnot upload any work related docs, payslips, tax docs for my partner.
> 
> DHA site does not say to upload all these docs for partner,but if you have all the docs(including PF, Tax, payslips) and if it doesn't take a while to collect ,and feel it will help your application you can upload.
> 
> Since DHA website had no mention of these docs for partner, we did not collect any of the docs like payslips,form 16,pf docs etc( she has worked for 3 companies and collecting all those while we submitting the application,we thought would delay in lodging) and just submitted whatever is required.
> 
> I submitted below docs
> 
> 1. IELTS score
> 
> 2. ACS assessment
> 
> 3.Birth certificate(age Proof)
> 
> 4. BE Degree certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> We got direct grant, so I think it might not be required to submit all those docs for partner. Like I said, if you have time and you feel it will help your case and then go ahead and upload.
> 
> All the Best.




Thanks, your info provided assurance to me . As my Mara agent has instructed the same to us too. I have not submitted anything for partner apart from what you have stated above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi guys,

Have just got email from CO for providing PCC and health certificates. I had lodged my application with PCC n health certificates already but it's been almost 2 yrs.
Do I have to go through the same procedure for obtaining these or some renewal happens.

Please guide
P.S : This is just a second contact in last 2 years.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Gautam_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have just got email from CO for providing PCC and health certificates. I had lodged my application with PCC n health certificates already but it's been almost 2 yrs.
> Do I have to go through the same procedure for obtaining these or some renewal happens.
> 
> Please guide
> P.S : This is just a second contact in last 2 years.


Sounds like progress, congrats.

PCC and health examination results are only valid for 12 months - so yes you will have to re-do them 

What was the initial CO contact for? Just noticed it was 13 months after you lodged.


----------



## Bandish

r13nick said:


> So shall i give r&r for my relevant experience only?
> Or entire experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to me yes.

So that later you would not have any doubt when filling form 80, where they need details of all your employments.


----------



## Bandish

Gautam_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have just got email from CO for providing PCC and health certificates. I had lodged my application with PCC n health certificates already but it's been almost 2 yrs.
> Do I have to go through the same procedure for obtaining these or some renewal happens.
> 
> Please guide
> P.S : This is just a second contact in last 2 years.


Please add case details in your signature, to make it easier for forum members to understand your case and respond. 

If your PCC and health assessments have expired, you need to get those again. 
There is no renewal process. 
You will have to apply for PCC again and go for health checkups again.


----------



## Gautam_K

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Gautam_K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Have just got email from CO for providing PCC and health certificates. I had lodged my application with PCC n health certificates already but it's been almost 2 yrs.
> Do I have to go through the same procedure for obtaining these or some renewal happens.
> 
> Please guide
> P.S : This is just a second contact in last 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like progress, congrats.
> 
> PCC and health examination results are only valid for 12 months - so yes you will have to re-do them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the initial CO contact for? Just noticed it was 13 months after you lodged.
Click to expand...

Last CO contact was for experience letter from current organisation which also I had provided earlier.
Don't know why so much delay , is it possible that people who have applied through consultants get grants earlier than those who applied themselves.


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would say anytime now mate if you have a decision ready application and have not been flagged for further security vetting


Mate I am not sure if I have a decision ready application. Can you please tell me if this is enough to be considered as one?

Below is what I have submitted:

1. Personal data : Passport, Passport Photo, Birth certificate, Family Book, Police Clearance from all countries

2.	Education : B.A Certificate and transcripts from Hong Kong, Master degree Certificate and transcripts from Australia, CPA Skill assessment outcome, PY Certificate, PTE Score Sent

3.	Work experience : Bank statement with salary credit, all payslips, Tax Assessment notice, Super statement, Reference letter with company letter head, Company transition letter, CPA employment assessment outcome

4.	Partner: Relationship letter, joint bank statement, photos, Qualification, PTE Score, CPA Outcome, Police clearance from all countries, Passport, passport photo, Birth certificate. 

5.	Form 80 and 1221

Please note: I might have missed something above but I have most of the important stuff are provided.

Thank you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Gautam_K said:


> Last CO contact was for experience letter from current organisation which also I had provided earlier.
> Don't know why so much delay , is it possible that people who have applied through consultants get grants earlier than those who applied themselves.


It is quite possible that people who use a MARA agent are more likely to have decision ready applications due to the professional assistance and advice, but otherwise this forum has shown lots of people who apply without any such help get their grants much faster than the global processing times.

I would do the PCC's and health examinations asap - hopefully no new inquiries about other aspects of your application mean they are only waiting for this last bit of evidence to be valid.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All, a quick question, if you have applied the PR through an agent ,will the CO contact your agent or the applicant directly? As form 1221 contains the email and contact info of the applicant. I am asking because in haste I permanently deleted the emails in spam folder of my id, if there has been any contact(wishing nothing of this sort though) from CO and it ended up in spam folder I would have missed it for sure. 

Regards


----------



## hena15

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SAMYBOY said:


> Mate I am not sure if I have a decision ready application. Can you please tell me if this is enough to be considered as one?
> 
> Below is what I have submitted:
> 
> 1.	Personal data : Passport, Passport Photo, Birth certificate, Family Book, Police Clearance from all countries
> 
> 2.	Education : B.A Certificate and transcripts from Hong Kong, Master degree Certificate and transcripts from Australia, CPA Skill assessment outcome, PY Certificate, PTE Score Sent
> 
> 3.	Work experience : Bank statement with salary credit, all payslips, Tax Assessment notice, Super statement, Reference letter with company letter head, Company transition letter, CPA employment assessment outcome
> 
> 4.	Partner: Relationship letter, joint bank statement, photos, Qualification, PTE Score, CPA Outcome, Police clearance from all countries, Passport, passport photo, Birth certificate.
> 
> 5.	Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Please note: I might have missed something above but I have most of the important stuff are provided.
> 
> Thank you.


Certainly looks good mate save for some random thoughts I had:

Did you do your BA in HK more than 10 years ago? If no (i.e. you spent more than 12 months in the last 10 years in HK), you might have to wait for a CO contact to get a HK PCC. 

Re: your partner, are you applying on the basis of a de facto relationship? 

If yes, you need to show that you have been in a de facto relationship for 12 months prior to lodging your visa (unless you meet certain exceptions) and also I would provide a lot more relationship evidence.

I included my de facto partner on my 190 visa, and the evidence I uploaded (and the exceptions) are mentioned in my post here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All, a quick question, if you have applied the PR through an agent ,will the CO contact your agent or the applicant directly? As form 1221 contains the email and contact info of the applicant. I am asking because in haste I permanently deleted the emails in spam folder of my id, if there has been any contact(wishing nothing of this sort though) from CO and it ended up in spam folder I would have missed it for sure.
> 
> Regards


If you have appointed a MARA agent, usually they will also be the authorised recipient - but you can always check any correspondence from DHA via the 'Messages' tab on Immiaccount. It will have any s56 request for info (CO contact for something).


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Certainly looks good mate save for some random thoughts I had:
> 
> Did you do your BA in HK more than 10 years ago? If no (i.e. you spent more than 12 months in the last 10 years in HK), you might have to wait for a CO contact to get a HK PCC.
> 
> Re: your partner, are you applying on the basis of a de facto relationship?
> 
> If yes, you need to show that you have been in a de facto relationship for 12 months prior to lodging your visa (unless you meet certain exceptions) and also I would provide a lot more relationship evidence.
> 
> I included my de facto partner on my 190 visa, and the evidence I uploaded (and the exceptions) are mentioned in my post here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820


Thanks for your prompt reply.

1.	No my BA was done about 4 years ago and I did provide HK PCC as well.

2.	For my relationship, yes we are in a de facto relationship for more than 12 months and we also provided the NSW registration of relationship that was done more than 12 months. We also included lease agreement that includes both our names.

Do you think these are enough?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SAMYBOY said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> 1.	No my BA was done about 4 years ago and I did provide HK PCC as well.
> 
> 2.	For my relationship, yes we are in a de facto relationship for more than 12 months and we also provided the NSW registration of relationship that was done more than 12 months. We also included lease agreement that includes both our names.
> 
> Do you think these are enough?


1 - Awesome, this is usually a bottleneck for applicants who need a HK PCC - were you able to get it before a CO contact, or did you already have a valid one from a previous visa application? If the former it would be great if you shared how you were able to do so to help others. 

2 - With the NSW registration it means you automatically meet the de facto requirement and just have to show that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship across the 4 areas that you are assessed against (we too included our ACT registration of our relationship). I would include more evidence across those 4 areas personally. 

Having said that I wouldn't be surprised if you got the grant sometime this week or the next


----------



## ozdream06

It was 28 days.


----------



## ozdream06

28 days but I submitted the next day itself. 



yogithegreat said:


> I also got co contact on 14 dec to submit form 815. Did co give you 28 days to reply or 7 days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy

Hey guys, wrt to health assessment / medicals

To me in USA they asked me to fill out a form and asked to provide some signatures. I forgot what the form name/number is, if anyone remember it, pls let me know. 

My wife is in hospital (Fortis Blore) she just told me that they haven’t given her any form there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> SAMYBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> 1.	No my BA was done about 4 years ago and I did provide HK PCC as well.
> 
> 2.	For my relationship, yes we are in a de facto relationship for more than 12 months and we also provided the NSW registration of relationship that was done more than 12 months. We also included lease agreement that includes both our names.
> 
> Do you think these are enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Awesome, this is usually a bottleneck for applicants who need a HK PCC - were you able to get it before a CO contact, or did you already have a valid one from a previous visa application? If the former it would be great if you shared how you were able to do so to help others.
> 
> 2 - With the NSW registration it means you automatically meet the de facto requirement and just have to show that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship across the 4 areas that you are assessed against (we too included our ACT registration of our relationship). I would include more evidence across those 4 areas personally.
> 
> Having said that I wouldn't be surprised if you got the grant sometime this week or the next
Click to expand...

I havent got any CO contact since i submitted my application but i got the HK PCC from the help of my father's friend. I really hope i get the grant soon becuase like i said people lodged the application around the samw date as me got the grant already and also i am travelling soon so i dont want to apply BVB again 😞


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi SAMYBOY , I am waiting for HK PCC and HK police /DHA website and even AHC in HK on call told me that I can only proceed with a PCC once I give them CO letter asking specifically for a PCC.

How did you do it , pls. share? if your father's friend is in police and you have connections that is a separate story , if any useful tips otherwise pls. share it can help me and others like me...


----------



## krislaks

*189 Processing Times*

I am fairly convinced that employment and academic verification is the reason for varying processing times of 189 applications. Employment and Academic verification also appears to be first step in the DoHA process and is done by external background verification agencies. It may be typical to Indians working in software companies, but when they jump jobs, the hiring company engages the services of a background verification company to check the antecedents (past employment and academics) of the employee. I believe background verification companies retain verified employment/academic details in their database and also share with other background verification companies. Based on posts here, it is no surprise that some 189 applicants (mostly Indian + 2613** + well known MNCs) get their DG under 75 days while for many others it takes months together. The only logical conclusion I can arrive at, is because their employment and academic verification was never done in the past, and so naturally it takes time to verify these the first time.


----------



## JG

krislaks said:


> I am fairly convinced that employment and academic verification is the reason for varying processing times of 189 applications. Employment and Academic verification also appears to be first step in the DoHA process and is done by external background verification agencies. It may be typical to Indians working in software companies, but when they jump jobs, the hiring company engages the services of a background verification company to check the antecedents (past employment and academics) of the employee. I believe background verification companies retain verified employment/academic details in their database and also share with other background verification companies. Based on posts here, it is no surprise that some 189 applicants (mostly Indian + 2613** + well known MNCs) get their DG under 75 days while for many others it takes months together. The only logical conclusion I can arrive at, is because their employment and academic verification was never done in the past, and so naturally it takes time to verify these the first time.


Yeah, normal logic.


----------



## SAMYBOY

sc.mnit said:


> Hi SAMYBOY , I am waiting for HK PCC and HK police /DHA website and even AHC in HK on call told me that I can only proceed with a PCC once I give them CO letter asking specifically for a PCC.
> 
> How did you do it , pls. share? if your father's friend is in police and you have connections that is a separate story , if any useful tips otherwise pls. share it can help me and others like me...


Hi, 

Yes i got it from the help of my father's friend. Sorry i cannot really share as much as it is a sensitive case.


----------



## SAMYBOY

sc.mnit said:


> Hi SAMYBOY , I am waiting for HK PCC and HK police /DHA website and even AHC in HK on call told me that I can only proceed with a PCC once I give them CO letter asking specifically for a PCC.
> 
> How did you do it , pls. share? if your father's friend is in police and you have connections that is a separate story , if any useful tips otherwise pls. share it can help me and others like me...


Really wish i could help because i know the feeling of wanting to get it done ASAP until i mentioned it to my father.


----------



## Michael6609

*co response prediction*

hi.. could you predict on possible co feedback/dg based on my timeline::
ITA: Nov 11, Visa Lodged: Nov 20, ( submitted all possible docs such as employment letter, exp letter, payslips, bank statement, pcc. Medical is done as well) 
Profession: Civil Engr ( 233211 )

still no feedback from co. the status is still showing received. 
when could I get the response from co? any prediction???? 

feeling so tensed....


----------



## Bandish

Bhaggy said:


> Hey guys, wrt to health assessment / medicals
> 
> To me in USA they asked me to fill out a form and asked to provide some signatures. I forgot what the form name/number is, if anyone remember it, pls let me know.
> 
> My wife is in hospital (Fortis Blore) she just told me that they haven’t given her any form there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do not ask to fill any form here.
We just need to show the HAP ID referral letter.


----------



## Bandish

Michael6609 said:


> hi.. could you predict on possible co feedback/dg based on my timeline::
> ITA: Nov 11, Visa Lodged: Nov 20, ( submitted all possible docs such as employment letter, exp letter, payslips, bank statement, pcc. Medical is done as well)
> Profession: Civil Engr ( 233211 )
> 
> still no feedback from co. the status is still showing received.
> when could I get the response from co? any prediction????
> 
> feeling so tensed....


Hey Michael6609, Don't get tensed... Set the deadline for ur grant to min 6 months from your visa lodge date and everything will look and feel good. If you get it before, u will feel more happy than ever... 
Best wishes !!


----------



## jaggsb

Bhaggy said:


> Hey guys, wrt to health assessment / medicals
> 
> To me in USA they asked me to fill out a form and asked to provide some signatures. I forgot what the form name/number is, if anyone remember it, pls let me know.
> 
> My wife is in hospital (Fortis Blore) she just told me that they haven’t given her any form there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With regards to the Permanent residence application, no form filing is required. HAP ids should be fine. But some hospitals will provide a consent form for you to fill. The main purpose is that you agree to share the medical information with Australian Immigration.


----------



## Harini227

Bhaggy said:


> Hey guys, wrt to health assessment / medicals
> 
> To me in USA they asked me to fill out a form and asked to provide some signatures. I forgot what the form name/number is, if anyone remember it, pls let me know.
> 
> My wife is in hospital (Fortis Blore) she just told me that they haven’t given her any form there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here in Apollo, we were asked to fill the consent form, with some basic questions - similar to the one on HAP ID referral letter. Maybe it differs from hospital to hospital.


----------



## Michael6609

Bandish said:


> Hey Michael6609, Don't get tensed... Set the deadline for ur grant to min 6 months from your visa lodge date and everything will look and feel good. If you get it before, u will feel more happy than ever...
> Best wishes !!


seeing the current visa grant trend in immiaccount, i am expecting it within 90/100 days. 6 months is a long long time. hard to sit relaxed.


----------



## Bandish

Michael6609 said:


> seeing the current visa grant trend in immiaccount, i am expecting it within 90/100 days. 6 months is a long long time. hard to sit relaxed.


Ha ha... 90/100 days is definitely the trend... But that will make you restless...
Probably I am not in a hurry so suggested this. Then you could set it to 104 days to relax for few weeks...


----------



## attuuu

Sakshikalra said:


> 2613 visa lodged 13 october...still waiting


Did you receive any CO contact?


----------



## wrecker

Hi Saif, 

Wish could spend more time on forums. But the prep doesn't allow to. But I still check from time to time to see who all have got grants and who all are still pending. 

Will start pets paperwork once I reach Australia and get a job and pet friendly house/apartment. Booked tickets for March. 

What's happening with your case? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra

No... waiting is so painful


----------



## Sakshikalra

No... waiting is so painful[/QUOTE]


----------



## attuuu

Sakshikalra said:


> No... waiting is so painful


[/QUOTE]

Same here, I lodged on 19/10. No contact since.


----------



## Sam701

saifsd said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIRECT GRANTED (ALHAMDULILLAH)
> Here is my journey guys.
> Acs on 10 nov 2016
> CAE 1st attempt (decem 2016)
> CAE 2nd attempt (march 2017)
> CAE 3rd attempt (oct 2017)
> EOI 24th november 2017
> 263111 (70 points) 189
> INVITED 11th september 2018
> Visa applied 18th october 2018
> Medical 8th november 2018
> DG 31st january 2019
> 
> P.s: sorry to share my timeline that late because agent was such a lazy snail. He told me yesterday about my grant received.
> 
> I wish you all a good luck for your direct grants, try to remain patient and stay positive. And i really want to thanks a million to "NB" and "Saifsd". They have always been so helpful and motivated me to stay calm and relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sam701, good to see that message...mubarak ho (congratulations).
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot brother. I wish you all the best. My prayers are with you ☺


----------



## Ravish84

Hi Gautam 

Looking at ur case, it's been 2 yrs since you have lodged ur Visa... Have you tried contacting department to understand the reason for this delay.... It is way too long.... 



Gautam_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have just got email from CO for providing PCC and health certificates. I had lodged my application with PCC n health certificates already but it's been almost 2 yrs.
> Do I have to go through the same procedure for obtaining these or some renewal happens.
> 
> Please guide
> P.S : This is just a second contact in last 2 years.


----------



## attuuu

*2613 Applicants long waiting*

Is there any other 2613* applicant waiting for a DG/CO contact since or before October?


----------



## Nadine1986

The trend of 233513 (Plant & Production Engineer) doesn’t look promising despite 233511 (Industrial Engineer) and 233512 (Mech Engineer) faring reasonably well. Don’t find much grants of late for 233513 on immitracker or elsewhere. Anybody reflects the same thought? Or am I looking at the wrong sample? Will be great to have a discussion going.


----------



## JD DB

Michael6609 said:


> hi.. could you predict on possible co feedback/dg based on my timeline::
> ITA: Nov 11, Visa Lodged: Nov 20, ( submitted all possible docs such as employment letter, exp letter, payslips, bank statement, pcc. Medical is done as well)
> Profession: Civil Engr ( 233211 )
> still no feedback from co. the status is still showing received.
> when could I get the response from co? any prediction????
> 
> feeling so tensed....


We are in the same boat. We lodged our application on 21st November and have provided all the relevant documents including PCC and Medicals for ourselves and our son. My husband has done his Masters from Australia and he has been working with the same MNC since 2010 in India. The wait is really frustrating.


----------



## Navathej

Guys,

I have question regarding Medicals, Hope someone here can clear it.

My infant son's and my health clearance have been provided but my spouse's case was referred to BUPA due to some findings in her chest xray (She doesn't have any history). This happened last Monday when her status was set to 'Examinations assessed but further information required'

After 1 week the status has been changed back to 'Examinations in progress'. So can i assume that BUPA have reverted back the case to local medical center ? or is there something that I'm missing.

How do I interpret this turn of events?


----------



## Taranjeet807

Yes the case has been referred to medical centre for further tests. Once u get further examinations done, medical centre will submit your results to BUPA and then the status will again change to something like “Assessment in Progress - no further action required". Then after few days you will get the result if Medicals cleared or not.


----------



## manusaavi

Seems like no Grants today for 261313. Any specific reason why ?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Nadine1986 said:


> The trend of 233513 (Plant & Production Engineer) doesn’t look promising despite 233511 (Industrial Engineer) and 233512 (Mech Engineer) faring reasonably well. Don’t find much grants of late for 233513 on immitracker or elsewhere. Anybody reflects the same thought? Or am I looking at the wrong sample? Will be great to have a discussion going.


I believe if they would discriminate or prefer one over another, this would be reflected in number of invites. e.g.(More mechanical engineers getting invite than production engineers). Once an application is lodged, i think it all depends on how clear and complete your documentary evidences are to take final decision.
Anyone else?


----------



## Navathej

Not_so_great_guy said:


> I believe if they would discriminate or prefer one over another, this would be reflected in number of invites. e.g.(More mechanical engineers getting invite than production engineers). Once an application is lodged, i think it all depends on how clear and complete your documentary evidences are to take final decision.
> Anyone else?


I believe so, But looking at few people in these forums with a wait time of over 200 to 300 days my belief is shaken a bit :faint:


----------



## mongapb05

yes, I am in same boat: 
14-Oct-2018, 261313


----------



## attuuu

mongapb05 said:


> yes, I am in same boat:
> 14-Oct-2018, 261313


Can you please share your complete timeline?


----------



## mongapb05

attuuu said:


> Is there any other 2613* applicant waiting for a DG/CO contact since or before October?



yes, I am in the same boat: 
Lodged date 14-Oct-2018, 261313:clock:


----------



## mongapb05

attuuu said:


> Can you please share your complete timeline?



Here we go:


__________________
ANZSCO: 261313
ACS: April-2018
EOI: June-2018, 65 Pts
PTE: Sept-2018(5th attempt) , L/R/W/S: 82/88/90/90
EOI Update: 06-Oct-2018, 75 Pts
Calimed: 3 companies experience & 5 spouse points (Engineering Technologist only CDR)
ITA: 11-Oct-2018
Visa Lodged: 14-Oct-2018
Grant:layball:


----------



## Navathej

I see 6 grants in Immitracker for Nov Lodged dates as well.
It just depends on your COs
So it is not very far for you guys. All the best :amen:


----------



## Bella_Sea

Hi everyone,

I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.

My timeline is as below:

Code 224711 (Management Consultant) 
Total 75 Points 
EOI: 31-August-2018 
189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
GRANT: 12-Feb-2019

All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


----------



## mongapb05

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!





congratulation, Enjoy Your Day


----------



## AGupta

bssanthosh47 said:


> 1) There is no separate section . Upload under others section.
> 
> 2) Yes . Nothing to worry .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you Santhosh


----------



## sczachariah

Thanks a lot buddy.



rmd123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I claimed for partner points, and I didnot upload any work related docs, payslips, tax docs for my partner.
> DHA site does not say to upload all these docs for partner,but if you have all the docs(including PF, Tax, payslips) and if it doesn't take a while to collect ,and feel it will help your application you can upload.
> Since DHA website had no mention of these docs for partner, we did not collect any of the docs like payslips,form 16,pf docs etc( she has worked for 3 companies and collecting all those while we submitting the application,we thought would delay in lodging) and just submitted whatever is required.
> I submitted below docs
> 1. IELTS score
> 2. ACS assessment
> 3.Birth certificate(age Proof)
> 4. BE Degree certificates.
> 
> We got direct grant, so I think it might not be required to submit all those docs for partner. Like I said, if you have time and you feel it will help your case and then go ahead and upload.
> All the Best.


----------



## turiguiliano

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


Congratulations ! Good luck for your oz journey.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> 
> Total 75 Points
> 
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> 
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> 
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> 
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> 
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


Congrats buddy 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## turiguiliano

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congrats ! Good luck !


----------



## waseem.saifi

Hello everyone, i have a bit different query, i have got my assessment done as an architectural Draftsperson (Vetassess) and filed the EOI, but since then no state willing to give invite and all state are closed for this occupation, now i have decided to go with another profile Architect and for this i have applied for aaca assessment, now i have a question let suppose i get through this assessment and later file an EOI with all the document supporting my job profile(which will be as an “architect”). Will this cause an issue of I withdrew old eoi as an architectural Draftsperson ? Please help i am confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> 
> Total 75 Points
> 
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> 
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> 
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> 
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> 
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!




Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0007

Congratulations


Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


----------



## mike129

guys i was checking myimmi tracker statistics for lodgements of nov.2017..most of the grants for people who lodge at the end of nov was at may 2018... i hope it will not be the same case now


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations Bella_Sea !
Best wishes...


----------



## beeze50

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


Congrats buddy.... pass on some good luck to me as well.

Regards,
Varun
Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111
Awaiting Grant


----------



## Bandish

Wow... grants for all CO contacted cases ... 

The number of grants are hopefully increasing ... :cool2:


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Guys, I saw this post in one of the FB groups. Please help him with your thoughts if any. Thanks.



" Australian study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test : Yes

I have mistakenly answered Yes in the assumption that my education is equivalent to Australian studies. This is adding 5 points to my profile and got EOI (points 75). Now I am asked with proof of Australian study and will not be able to provide that. 

I have already paid the visa fees. What should be my next steps?

Should i withdraw and lose my visa fees? "

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## samirfarooque

Hi Folks,

Case officer contacted for providing PCC,however in the request letter the below is written:

You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.

And in the footer of the pdf the below information is present
CONTACT VIA: www.homeaffairs.gov.au/immiaccount

From above i understand that i need to attach the PCC documents on to my immi account and click the confirmation button of details provided in the portal itself.

But shouldnt i reply to them via email as an acknowledgement mentioning the documents are uploaded in the immiaccount portal? The email details are not provided in this document for contacting?

Wondering if anyone else has been in the same boat before? 

Cheers
Sameer


----------



## onemufc

Hi, yes you can write them an email and confirm the attachment of document on immi account. All the best!


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Thanks PrettyIsotonic.

Yes, I have applied through MARA agent . Since he is on holiday I couldn't get a response regarding it so thought of clearing the doubt here. I do not have access to ImmiAccount so keeping my fingers crossed for no communication of any sort.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, a quick question, if you have applied the PR through an agent ,will the CO contact your agent or the applicant directly? As form 1221 contains the email and contact info of the applicant. I am asking because in haste I permanently deleted the emails in spam folder of my id, if there has been any contact(wishing nothing of this sort though) from CO and it ended up in spam folder I would have missed it for sure.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> If you have appointed a MARA agent, usually they will also be the authorised recipient - but you can always check any correspondence from DHA via the 'Messages' tab on Immiaccount. It will have any s56 request for info (CO contact for something).
Click to expand...


----------



## manishchhettri

samirfarooque said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Case officer contacted for providing PCC,however in the request letter the below is written:
> 
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> And in the footer of the pdf the below information is present
> CONTACT VIA: www.homeaffairs.gov.au/immiaccount
> 
> From above i understand that i need to attach the PCC documents on to my immi account and click the confirmation button of details provided in the portal itself.
> 
> But shouldnt i reply to them via email as an acknowledgement mentioning the documents are uploaded in the immiaccount portal? The email details are not provided in this document for contacting?
> 
> Wondering if anyone else has been in the same boat before?
> 
> Cheers
> Sameer


I had the same issue, my agent told me to just click on the confirm button after attaching the documents. There is no email mentioned.


----------



## samirfarooque

manishchhettri said:


> I had the same issue, my agent told me to just click on the confirm button after attaching the documents. There is no email mentioned.


Thanks.. Thats what i would do, also would reply on the same email id which i received from immi, just in case..


----------



## samirfarooque

onemufc said:


> Hi, yes you can write them an email and confirm the attachment of document on immi account. All the best!


Thank You


----------



## yogithegreat

balaaspire17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering what Form 815 is all about?
> 
> Could you please clarify?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its an additional form you are asked to submit if there is any issue with medical.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

Navathej said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have question regarding Medicals, Hope someone here can clear it.
> 
> My infant son's and my health clearance have been provided but my spouse's case was referred to BUPA due to some findings in her chest xray (She doesn't have any history). This happened last Monday when her status was set to 'Examinations assessed but further information required'
> 
> After 1 week the status has been changed back to 'Examinations in progress'. So can i assume that BUPA have reverted back the case to local medical center ? or is there something that I'm missing.
> 
> How do I interpret this turn of events?


After further examination intimation, when the clinic opens your case again in emedical, status becomes examination in progress. But that happens after you visit clinic for next test..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

That can't be done because they are all invited together under the 2335 pro-rata tree. The counter argument though will be, with all the 2335 jobs so closely related, a wide disparity in number is a bit absurd.

However a look at the stats shows 233513 considerably trailing the other 2 jobs in it's group. Just a couple of CO contacts in October and the last grant registered in September as opposed to the several grants received for 233511 and 233512. 



Not_so_great_guy said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trend of 233513 (Plant & Production Engineer) doesn’t look promising despite 233511 (Industrial Engineer) and 233512 (Mech Engineer) faring reasonably well. Don’t find much grants of late for 233513 on immitracker or elsewhere. Anybody reflects the same thought? Or am I looking at the wrong sample? Will be great to have a discussion going.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe if they would discriminate or prefer one over another, this would be reflected in number of invites. e.g.(More mechanical engineers getting invite than production engineers). Once an application is lodged, i think it all depends on how clear and complete your documentary evidences are to take final decision.
> Anyone else?
Click to expand...


----------



## accountant0618

SAMYBOY said:


> I havent got any CO contact since i submitted my application but i got the HK PCC from the help of my father's friend. I really hope i get the grant soon becuase like i said people lodged the application around the samw date as me got the grant already and also i am travelling soon so i dont want to apply BVB again 😞



Hi fellow accountant!

Your grant should be just around the corner. I believe it should be on the next round of grants. "Round" because it seems they give grants in batches. Like that one accountant guy here who got it the same day as me. He lodged on Nov-16, and me on Nov-22. We got it both in the morning. That's just my assumption.haha

Maybe they are just doing additional checks with regards to your partner points. Your documents seem to be enough for a direct grant.

Good luck! Any day now.


----------



## majjji

Glad to see COs back to August/Sept cases with CO contacts. Hope everyone waiting for their grants with lodgement dates of August get their golden emails this week. Best of luck. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## k.suraj8

Michael6609 said:


> hi.. could you predict on possible co feedback/dg based on my timeline::
> 
> ITA: Nov 11, Visa Lodged: Nov 20, ( submitted all possible docs such as employment letter, exp letter, payslips, bank statement, pcc. Medical is done as well)
> 
> Profession: Civil Engr ( 233211 )
> 
> 
> 
> still no feedback from co. the status is still showing received.
> 
> when could I get the response from co? any prediction????
> 
> 
> 
> feeling so tensed....


Hello michael ,

Be patient mate !!! 

I am on same boat 

ITA : 11 Nov 
Visa lodged : 11 NOV 

Still nothing heard. 



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

Any ICT Security Specialist who lodged in Nov 2018 got any response?


----------



## robanto

I edited the words a lil bit but it's based on the Lemon Tree song by Fool's Garden. I thought most of us would be able to relate to it and it may bring some smiles. We all get knocked down one way or another, but as long as we have faith and stay strong, we'll endure. So here goes - 

I'm sitting here in a boring room
It's just another sunny Wednesday afternoon
I'm waiting for you
I've got so much to do
I'm hanging around and
I'm still waiting for you
But nothing ever happens and I wonder
I wonder how?!?
I wonder why?!?
Yesterday it was pouring grants, left and right, 
But all that I can see, is another grant that isn't me! 
I'm turning my head up and down,
I'm turning turning turning turning turning around
And all that I can see is just another grant that isn't me!

Don't worry peeps, we'll all get there. So hang on. We'll make it


----------



## Bella_Sea

Bandish said:


> Congratulations Bella_Sea !
> Best wishes...


Thank you dear, wishing you to get the grant soon


----------



## Bella_Sea

beeze50 said:


> Congrats buddy.... pass on some good luck to me as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111
> Awaiting Grant


Thank you, I believe your grant is coming soon!!!


----------



## jaggsb

I hope the midweek luck turn the tables on grant and we will start to see more grants in the coming days. 

I wish both the long-awaited applicants and the other applicants to receive the golden email in their inbox.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

robanto said:


> I edited the words a lil bit but it's based on the Lemon Tree song by Fool's Garden. I thought most of us would be able to relate to it and it may bring some smiles. We all get knocked down one way or another, but as long as we have faith and stay strong, we'll endure. So here goes -
> 
> I'm sitting here in a boring room
> It's just another sunny Wednesday afternoon
> I'm waiting for you
> I've got so much to do
> I'm hanging around and
> I'm still waiting for you
> But nothing ever happens and I wonder
> I wonder how?!?
> I wonder why?!?
> Yesterday it was pouring grants, left and right,
> But all that I can see, is another grant that isn't me!
> I'm turning my head up and down,
> I'm turning turning turning turning turning around
> And all that I can see is just another grant that isn't me!
> 
> Don't worry peeps, we'll all get there. So hang on. We'll make it


Look at you go, hahaha now I got the tune in my head!!

The waiting game is turning us all into poets and songwriters :cool2:


----------



## SAMYBOY

accountant0618 said:


> Hi fellow accountant!
> 
> Your grant should be just around the corner. I believe it should be on the next round of grants. "Round" because it seems they give grants in batches. Like that one accountant guy here who got it the same day as me. He lodged on Nov-16, and me on Nov-22. We got it both in the morning. That's just my assumption.haha
> 
> Maybe they are just doing additional checks with regards to your partner points. Your documents seem to be enough for a direct grant.
> 
> Good luck! Any day now.


Thank you so much for kind words.

I really hope I get it soon and it makes me even more nervous because I applied through the agent and I cannot see my status at all. What i am doing everyday is checking Vevo through my bridging visa.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Look at you go, hahaha now I got the tune in my head!!
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting game is turning us all into poets and songwriters :cool2:


Feeling are mutual PrettyIsotonic \m/


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Look at you go, hahaha now I got the tune in my head!!
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting game is turning us all into poets and songwriters :cool2:


I have started relating to tracks by God Is An Astronaut!

Doesn't have lyrics, but somehow I find some that relates to me 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

SAMYBOY said:


> Thank you so much for kind words.
> 
> I really hope I get it soon and it makes me even more nervous because I applied through the agent and I cannot see my status at all. What i am doing everyday is checking Vevo through my bridging visa.


Hi Samyboy,

If you wish to check the status on your own, you can do it by importing your application.

1. Create an account in Immiaccount - https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login.

2. Once you log in, you will see an option to import application. Enter your reference no.

3. You are now ready to view your status.

*I strongly recommend using this way just for viewing the status and not to make any changes in your application.* 

Your agent will still remain the primary contact.

Best wishes for a speedy grant.


----------



## Usha Balla

Is there a time around which grants are issued?


----------



## jaggsb

Usha Balla said:


> Is there a time around which grants are issued?


I have seen most forum members reported that they received the email in the morning.

But I believe that the emails can come in at any time without following any pattern.

Best wishes on getting your grant soon.


----------



## SAMYBOY

jaggsb said:


> Hi Samyboy,
> 
> If you wish to check the status on your own, you can do it by importing your application.
> 
> 1. Create an account in Immiaccount - https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login.
> 
> 2. Once you log in, you will see an option to import application. Enter your reference no.
> 
> 3. You are now ready to view your status.
> 
> *I strongly recommend using this way just for viewing the status and not to make any changes in your application.*
> 
> Your agent will still remain the primary contact.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy grant.



Hi jaggsb,

Thank you so much for your information. 

Really? We can do that? will it effect my application at all?

Kinda nervous lol


----------



## jaggsb

SAMYBOY said:


> Hi jaggsb,
> 
> Thank you so much for your information.
> 
> Really? We can do that? will it effect my application at all?
> 
> Kinda nervous lol


Hi Samyboy,

As long as you don't make any changes in the application and use it for viewing the status, you are good to go.

Thanks


----------



## SAMYBOY

jaggsb said:


> Hi Samyboy,
> 
> As long as you don't make any changes in the application and use it for viewing the status, you are good to go.
> 
> Thanks


Hey jaggsb,

Already imported.

Once again, thank you so much for sharing this.

Good luck with a speedy grant as well.


----------



## robanto

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Look at you go, hahaha now I got the tune in my head!!
> 
> The waiting game is turning us all into poets and songwriters :cool2:


Imma add some background sound effects now lol


----------



## hena15

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## nimit.s

Query regarding VISA fee payment
=================================

Friends, could anyone share information if they have paid VISA fee via non credit card channel ?

I tried getting the Forex card but without valid VISA certain banks / online portals not issuing it.
Does anyone get it recently to pay VISA fee and from which bank ?

Do we have the option to pay VISA fee via wire transfer ? Anyone tried it ?

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## anikwt

*Visa grant arrived!*

Hello people,

I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb 

Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
EOI: 18-August-2018
189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019

In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.

All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


----------



## hena15

anikwt said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> EOI: 18-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
> Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019
> 
> In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


Double congratulations!!!!


----------



## JG

Usha Balla said:


> Is there a time around which grants are issued?


In my case it was arounf 1AM in the morning when I received mail. That was 6AM in Australia.


----------



## JG

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Guys, I saw this post in one of the FB groups. Please help him with your thoughts if any. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> " Australian study requirement
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test : Yes
> 
> I have mistakenly answered Yes in the assumption that my education is equivalent to Australian studies. This is adding 5 points to my profile and got EOI (points 75). Now I am asked with proof of Australian study and will not be able to provide that.
> 
> I have already paid the visa fees. What should be my next steps?
> 
> Should i withdraw and lose my visa fees? "
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


You will anyway lose your visa fees. Try to withdraw the case as it may results in ban of visa application again for 3 years or more.


----------



## JG

anikwt said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> EOI: 18-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
> Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019
> 
> In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


Congrats best wishes.


----------



## dkkrlaus

anikwt said:


> Hello people,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb
> 
> 
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> 
> EOI: 18-August-2018
> 
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 
> 189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
> 
> Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019
> 
> 
> 
> In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


Congrats

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## azuprejo

nimit.s said:


> Query regarding VISA fee payment
> =================================
> 
> Friends, could anyone share information if they have paid VISA fee via non credit card channel ?
> 
> I tried getting the Forex card but without valid VISA certain banks / online portals not issuing it.
> Does anyone get it recently to pay VISA fee and from which bank ?
> 
> Do we have the option to pay VISA fee via wire transfer ? Anyone tried it ?
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


I took forex card from ICICI showing the Skill select invite letter, without any visa.


----------



## dkkrlaus

nimit.s said:


> Query regarding VISA fee payment
> 
> =================================
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, could anyone share information if they have paid VISA fee via non credit card channel ?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried getting the Forex card but without valid VISA certain banks / online portals not issuing it.
> 
> Does anyone get it recently to pay VISA fee and from which bank ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have the option to pay VISA fee via wire transfer ? Anyone tried it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


I paid using Forex card from Hdfc. Got it without providing any visa details. Just check with them.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


Congratulations


----------



## New_asp

We paid using hsbc debit card.. no problem with that


----------



## Sananda

Hi,

I have applied for 189 with 70 and 190 with 75 points for software engineer 261313 with doe August 1st 2018
Can someone suggest when I can expect invitation?


----------



## Bandish

robanto said:


> I edited the words a lil bit but it's based on the Lemon Tree song by Fool's Garden. I thought most of us would be able to relate to it and it may bring some smiles. We all get knocked down one way or another, but as long as we have faith and stay strong, we'll endure. So here goes -
> 
> I'm sitting here in a boring room
> It's just another sunny Wednesday afternoon
> I'm waiting for you
> I've got so much to do
> I'm hanging around and
> I'm still waiting for you
> But nothing ever happens and I wonder
> I wonder how?!?
> I wonder why?!?
> Yesterday it was pouring grants, left and right,
> But all that I can see, is another grant that isn't me!
> I'm turning my head up and down,
> I'm turning turning turning turning turning around
> And all that I can see is just another grant that isn't me!
> 
> Don't worry peeps, we'll all get there. So hang on. We'll make it


Haha... Lovely... 
Australian visas are bringing different talents out of people...


----------



## Bandish

Bella_Sea said:


> Thank you dear, wishing you to get the grant soon


Thanks Bella_Sea !


----------



## Bandish

anikwt said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> EOI: 18-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
> Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019
> 
> In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


Wow.. congratulations on the grant and the baby !! 
Best wishes to you and your family...


----------



## Bandish

I think COs got half day today due to system maintenance.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> I think COs got half day today due to system maintenance.


Not much hope with this week.. Wish next week brings lots of grants...


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Sananda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 70 and 190 with 75 points for software engineer 261313 with doe August 1st 2018
> Can someone suggest when I can expect invitation?




Check this link: 

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-february-estimates-iscah/

Anyhow the chances are bleak for 70 points. Try to increase your points to minimum 75 for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Any 261311 lodgers from Nov, around? I lodged in the first week of Nov and still no grant..


----------



## Sanjiv1985

SAMYBOY said:


> Hey jaggsb,
> 
> 
> 
> Already imported.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, thank you so much for sharing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with a speedy grant as well.


What Ref number do we need and where do I get it for import?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

robanto said:


> I edited the words a lil bit but it's based on the Lemon Tree song by Fool's Garden. I thought most of us would be able to relate to it and it may bring some smiles. We all get knocked down one way or another, but as long as we have faith and stay strong, we'll endure. So here goes -
> 
> I'm sitting here in a boring room
> It's just another sunny Wednesday afternoon
> I'm waiting for you
> I've got so much to do
> I'm hanging around and
> I'm still waiting for you
> But nothing ever happens and I wonder
> I wonder how?!?
> I wonder why?!?
> Yesterday it was pouring grants, left and right,
> But all that I can see, is another grant that isn't me!
> I'm turning my head up and down,
> I'm turning turning turning turning turning around
> And all that I can see is just another grant that isn't me!
> 
> Don't worry peeps, we'll all get there. So hang on. We'll make it


Ha ha good one Robanto then we can all sing CC Penisten Finally when we get it 🤣👌


----------



## HuntForAus

nimit.s said:


> Query regarding VISA fee payment
> 
> =================================
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, could anyone share information if they have paid VISA fee via non credit card channel ?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried getting the Forex card but without valid VISA certain banks / online portals not issuing it.
> 
> Does anyone get it recently to pay VISA fee and from which bank ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have the option to pay VISA fee via wire transfer ? Anyone tried it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


Yes, I have paid via ICICI bank forex card. You need to give a copy of ITA email 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

anikwt said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> EOI: 18-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
> Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019
> 
> In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## jaggsb

Sanjiv1985 said:


> What Ref number do we need and where do I get it for import?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Hi Sanjiv,

Once your agent had lodged the visa and paid the fees, an immi acknowledgement letter will be sent. It contains the Transaction reference no which should be used to import your application.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

jaggsb said:


> Hi Sanjiv,
> 
> 
> 
> Once your agent had lodged the visa and paid the fees, an immi acknowledgement letter will be sent. It contains the Transaction reference no which should be used to import your application.


Thanks jaggsb!



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

anikwt said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> EOI: 18-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
> Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019
> 
> In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


Congratulations


----------



## rahul80

Guys, i have been awarded Bachelor of Engineering from the University of Melbourne quite a few years ago (4 years, full time). Obviously this course is registered with CIROCS, and ACS recognized it as well. In the 189 application however, i mentioned my degree as Bachelor of Software Engineering. This course is no on CIROCS. All Engineering degrees by the University of Melbourne are awarded as Bachelor of Engineering. Is this a big deal? Do i have to put in a form for an incorrect answer. Seems pretty minor to me, and if the CO were to see the transcripts, the degree, and ACS letter he would search for Bachelor of Engineering on the CIROCS website and not Bachelor of Software Engineering. Any help?


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

Seems like there are very less Grants in Feb for 261313. Any reason why ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## turiguiliano

anikwt said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my Visa grant on 1st Feb
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> EOI: 18-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa application: 19-October-2018
> Visa grant: 1-Feb-2019
> 
> In the interim, I had a baby so I'm still figuring out how to get the child added to the Visa grant. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> All the best to everyone on this thread who is waiting for their Visas!


Congrats for both grant & new born !


----------



## JG

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Seems like there are very less Grants in Feb for 261313. Any reason why ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


None really know the reason behind the decrease. But stay hopeful. You dont have to worry a bit, grant may be delayed but you will get some day.


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

JG said:


> None really know the reason behind the decrease. But stay hopeful. You dont have to worry a bit, grant may be delayed but you will get some day.


Lets hope buddy!!! Thanks for ur positive reply..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla

hi guys while filling the application i got this 

Australian Study Requirement
Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?
i answered NO is it ok


----------



## Aussyzz

Hello All,

I received a 189 Invite and was filling the application

I have total work exp of 8yrs which got reduced to 5.5 as per ACS standard deduction, in my Visa application should I fill 8yrs overseas or 5yrs in last 10 yrs work experience.

Also, the portal is asking for all the employment history and mark the ACS deducted work exp as not claiming points, but should I submit all documents for this work experience or can ignore it, I have got all documents Salary,Tax, Appraisal, PF etc.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nelutla said:


> hi guys while filling the application i got this
> 
> Australian Study Requirement
> Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test?
> i answered NO is it ok


If you have studied in Australia, Google the Australian Study Requirement and check if you meet its requirements. 

If you've never studied in Australia, answer no.


----------



## robanto

Vab18 said:


> Ha ha good one Robanto then we can all sing CC Penisten Finally when we get it 🤣👌


Hahaha. Seee!! That's the spirit. Both make perfect karaoke songs :cool2:


----------



## robanto

Bandish said:


> Haha... Lovely...
> Australian visas are bringing different talents out of people...


Thanks yo. On the bright side, if my career in IT bombs, I could become a poet lol


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, 
One of friend has recently lodged the visa and has one doubt. After his studies, he worked for a company as a contract employee for around 10 months. For that employment, he does not have any proofs other than pay slips and experience letter. He has not claimed points for that employment and also he has not mentioned it in his application and form 80 since he do not have proper evidence. This makes a gap of around 1.6 years from his studies completion till the first job from where he claimed his points. Is it the right approach or something needs to be changed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts,
> One of friend has recently lodged the visa and has one doubt. After his studies, he worked for a company as a contract employee for around 10 months. For that employment, he does not have any proofs other than pay slips and experience letter. He has not claimed points for that employment and also he has not mentioned it in his application and form 80 since he do not have proper evidence. This makes a gap of around 1.6 years from his studies completion till the first job from where he claimed his points. Is it the right approach or something needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would mention it on Form 80, not doing so is potentially misleading DHA, if he explains his gap in employment with a false statement that would mean his visa could be refused or he would be looking over his shoulder after it is granted and it may be cancelled years later. 

There are a few AAT decision records confirming visa cancellation of such avoidable cases. 

I've listed employment on my Form 80 for which I have zero proof. 

Your friend can always tell DHA he was listing those employment episodes for DHA's record keeping purposes and in the interest of full transparency, and that they are irrelevant to his visa points claims.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would mention it on Form 80, not doing so is potentially misleading DHA, if he explains his gap in employment with a false statement that would mean his visa could be refused or he would be looking over his shoulder after it is granted and it may be cancelled years later.
> 
> There are a few AAT decision records confirming visa cancellation of such avoidable cases.
> 
> I've listed employment on my Form 80 for which I have zero proof.
> 
> Your friend can always tell DHA he was listing those employment episodes for DHA's record keeping purposes and in the interest of full transparency, and that they are irrelevant to his visa points claims.




Thanks for the reply, so what is the possible solution for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starcool

Hi Seniors,

All my experiences are only from India.... Should I mention that as overseas experience in the Visa application ?

What is overseas experience ? Any experience outside Australia is considered overseas? or any experience outside the applicant's home country is considered as overseas?


----------



## manusaavi

The Grants are reported very less this week . Is it only my observation or someone else has also noticed this ?


----------



## vikrshar

Yes Mate...


starcool said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> All my experiences are only from India.... Should I mention that as overseas experience in the Visa application ?
> 
> What is overseas experience ? Any experience outside Australia is considered overseas? or any experience outside the applicant's home country is considered as overseas?


----------



## davidng

*for those who lodged on Oct & Nov*

For those who lodged on Oct & Nov. As a part of a waiting game, I've just overlooked the processing status on myimmitracker to compare with total invitations on Oct & Nov: 










As you can see, only about 6% has been lodged on myimmitracker, including this forum, it only can reach to *10%*. It means that the rest *90%* are processing but report to nowhere. It would be a normal if we have not heard any grants for a period of time from this forum or myimmitracker. 

Happy waiting


----------



## khadija1986

*Health status changed*

Hi, I lodged my visa application on 06/08/2018. My CO contact was on 02/11/2018. today my health examination status changed to 'Health clearance provided-no action required'. Can you say how long should it take for a grant?


----------



## starcool

vikrshar said:


> Yes Mate...


Experience in India should be considered as overseas experience?


----------



## starcool

Mistake


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

starcool said:


> In form 80, I am seeing only five rows to fill the employment history... What should i do, if have worked in more than 5 companies ?


Use Part T at the end of the form. I used up all that space and had a few additional pages too.


----------



## Ram3327

Does tourist visa rejection affects 189 skilled visa?? I lodged 189 visa on Aug 16th 2018. CO contacted me on Nov 8th 2018. No further updates. Should I be worried?


----------



## Bandish

davidng said:


> For those who lodged on Oct & Nov. As a part of a waiting game, I've just overlooked the processing status on myimmitracker to compare with total invitations on Oct & Nov:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, only about 6% has been lodged on myimmitracker, including this forum, it only can reach to *10%*. It means that the rest *90%* are processing but report to nowhere. It would be a normal if we have not heard any grants for a period of time from this forum or myimmitracker.
> 
> Happy waiting


Nice job!
Good aggregation of data to understand the role of immitracker wrt. grants. It contains a small sample of data, which is not even evenly distributed wrt. ANZSCO code, country, lodgement dates and other criteria.


----------



## Bandish

manusaavi said:


> The Grants are reported very less this week . Is it only my observation or someone else has also noticed this ?


Yes, seems like less grants, with the limited data on immitracker. 

One more thing is that no grant for Indian nationals this week on immitracker.


----------



## Vab18

Bandish said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grants are reported very less this week . Is it only my observation or someone else has also noticed this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, seems like less grants, with the limited data on immitracker.
> 
> One more thing is that no grant for Indian nationals this week on immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> That is because the processing is random! It is not based on Anzsco code, nationality etc or I am pretty certain we would have had our grants a long time ago because my husband is the only person on immi tracker with his anzsco and I have looked back over 2 years so would expect it to be quicker but hey ho we will all get them eventually, meanwhile we get to enjoy the wonderful chat on here instead!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Thanks for the reply, so what is the possible solution for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi PrettyIsotonic, Can you please let me know a possible workaround for this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Peculiar feelings start to kick in, seeing oct-nov lodged cases getting DG. Still no contact/no iacm status still recieved for us. While confident enough for getting DG and rechecked many times that all docs have been uploaded by agent.
> All the best to all waiting.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


We still await for any communication, as no's of pages in thread and no's of days in grant keeps on increasing each passing day.


----------



## nimit.s

dkkrlaus said:


> I paid using Forex card from Hdfc. Got it without providing any visa details. Just check with them.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response..!!

Yup today i spoke with them and they agreed to provide the Multi currency Forex card.
They were asking that HDFC forex card will be VISA/Master and they payment channel have the provision to process it ?

I assume we can use the VISA/master Forex card for the VISA fee payment.
Hope i'm correct ?


----------



## nitin2611

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


That's super fast SLO. Many congratulations!!


----------



## vikrshar

Yes. Experience in India will be counted as Overseas experience for Australia. Since, experience is gained outside of Australia


starcool said:


> Experience in India should be considered as overseas experience?


----------



## Vab18

Immigrantno1 said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Peculiar feelings start to kick in, seeing oct-nov lodged cases getting DG. Still no contact/no iacm status still recieved for us. While confident enough for getting DG and rechecked many times that all docs have been uploaded by agent.
> All the best to all waiting.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> 
> 
> We still await for any communication, as no's of pages in thread and no's of days in grant keeps on increasing each passing day.
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t get too stressed I know of someone in this forum that lodged in September and hasn’t had any CO or IACM and is still waiting for grant. It will come eventually. All the best.


----------



## ravias

*ras82*



azuprejo said:


> I took forex card from ICICI showing the Skill select invite letter, without any visa.


From your signature:
CO contact spouse English: 23-Jan-2019

Can you tell what was the spouse english clarification provided to CO please?


----------



## sczachariah

Hey buddy,

Visit HDFC branch and see a personal banker. I told that I am planning a trip and would need to pay for visa. Did not provide any documentation. Got forex card very easily.

Thanks.



nimit.s said:


> Query regarding VISA fee payment
> =================================
> 
> Friends, could anyone share information if they have paid VISA fee via non credit card channel ?
> 
> I tried getting the Forex card but without valid VISA certain banks / online portals not issuing it.
> Does anyone get it recently to pay VISA fee and from which bank ?
> 
> Do we have the option to pay VISA fee via wire transfer ? Anyone tried it ?
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## vikrshar

Hi Everyone,
I have a small concern regarding minimum balanace to be maintain in the bank account. I know it is a strange query but It came to my mind just now. Reason is I am struggling with funds as of now since my father had a surgery last month and most of my savings went in his treatment. Everything is fine now and started my savings from scratch. Is there any recommedation on how much balance do I need to maintain? I lodged my application (189) on November 13th, 2018. Please help here.


----------



## ravias

Congratulations to the members who have received the invite in 2019.

Out of curiosity, what is the deadline mentioned in the invite to travel to Australia?


----------



## ravias

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> Please to inform you guys that my 189 visa was granted today. Timeline is as mentioned in my signature.
> Cheers!


Congratulations!!


----------



## ravias

Any aspirant 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) ANZCODE applicants received grant in 2019? If so, please post the timelines to understand the trend.


----------



## ravias

ravias said:


> Congratulations to the members who have received the invite in 2019.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the deadline mentioned in the invite to travel to Australia?


Apologies..please read "invite" as "Grant" in the above post.


----------



## Nadine1986

hey, you don't have to show your bank balance or funds atleast as far as I know. Hope your dad is okay. 



vikrshar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a small concern regarding minimum balanace to be maintain in the bank account. I know it is a strange query but It came to my mind just now. Reason is I am struggling with funds as of now since my father had a surgery last month and most of my savings went in his treatment. Everything is fine now and started my savings from scratch. Is there any recommedation on how much balance do I need to maintain? I lodged my application (189) on November 13th, 2018. Please help here.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ravias said:


> Apologies..please read "invite" as "Grant" in the above post.


If you were granted the visa while offshore, it is known as an IED (initial entry date) and is usually the expiry date of your medicals/PCC - whichever is earlier


----------



## himsrj

vikrshar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a small concern regarding minimum balanace to be maintain in the bank account. I know it is a strange query but It came to my mind just now. Reason is I am struggling with funds as of now since my father had a surgery last month and most of my savings went in his treatment. Everything is fine now and started my savings from scratch. Is there any recommedation on how much balance do I need to maintain? I lodged my application (189) on November 13th, 2018. Please help here.


Do not worry much, no requirement for minimum account balance.
Even if proof of funds is asked than one can show all assets which can be liquidated, there is very negligible/rare chance of that being asked afaik.


----------



## Jarnoma17

Ram3327 said:


> Does tourist visa rejection affects 189 skilled visa?? I lodged 189 visa on Aug 16th 2018. CO contacted me on Nov 8th 2018. No further updates. Should I be worried?


NO, it does not matter just wait your grant is comming soon. Good luck.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Once again, I just want to say thank you so much* jaggsb* for sharing the information about import of application into Immi Account. Because of that I found that my agent did not upload some of my documents such as my partner qualification and her police clearance. 

So I had to call them straightaway to double check everything again and they did upload it after.

So my question is will this affect my processing time as I believe no CO was assigned yet because my status is only RECEIVED?

Thank you.


----------



## sc.mnit

SAMYBOY said:


> Once again, I just want to say thank you so much* jaggsb* for sharing the information about import of application into Immi Account. Because of that I found that my agent did not upload some of my documents such as my partner qualification and her police clearance.
> 
> So I had to call them straightaway to double check everything again and they did upload it after.
> 
> So my question is will this affect my processing time as I believe no CO was assigned yet because my status is only RECEIVED?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi samyboy , any help / insights you can offer how to get hkg pcc before a co contact? I live in hkg..

Ignore this question as i missed to see ur previous reply as u cant share much dur to its sensistivity.. thx anyways


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SAMYBOY said:


> Once again, I just want to say thank you so much* jaggsb* for sharing the information about import of application into Immi Account. Because of that I found that my agent did not upload some of my documents such as my partner qualification and her police clearance.
> 
> So I had to call them straightaway to double check everything again and they did upload it after.
> 
> So my question is will this affect my processing time as I believe no CO was assigned yet because my status is only RECEIVED?
> 
> Thank you.


If your agent is a MARA agent, report them to OMARA when everything is done and dusted - unless it was a genuine mistake which has led to the professional lapse.

Another applicant shared how their agent blatantly lied about uploading evidence. What a headache!! 

Hard to tell if it will affect your processing time, I'd like to believe that as soon as they notice something is missing they will ask for it - so they have likely not actively looked at your attached documents apart from the requisite ones to make sure you have made a valid application is my guess.


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If your agent is a MARA agent, report them to OMARA when everything is done and dusted - unless it was a genuine mistake which has led to the professional lapse.
> 
> Another applicant shared how their agent blatantly lied about uploading evidence. What a headache!!
> 
> Hard to tell if it will affect your processing time, I'd like to believe that as soon as they notice something is missing they will ask for it - so they have likely not actively looked at your attached documents apart from the requisite ones to make sure you have made a valid application is my guess.


I really hope so too, otherwise they would have asked for those missing documents. That is just what i chose to believe. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ravish84

Some good news.. Have seen cases with Nov CO contact move today in immitracker for 2613..Fingers crossed...


----------



## pragathes

ravias said:


> From your signature:
> CO contact spouse English: 23-Jan-2019
> 
> Can you tell what was the spouse english clarification provided to CO please?


Hi,

The spouse english clarification is either the PTE / IELTS scorecard if you have one or the Degree transcript or certificate which would mention the medium of language as English. I too was contacted for the same documents on Nov 23rd and submitted both the above mentioned documents. Waiting!


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, 

Does uploading an updated form 80 and using the Update Us ( Notification of incorrect answer) after visa lodge will have any effect on the timelines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Does uploading an updated form 80 and using the Update Us ( Notification of incorrect answer) after visa lodge will have any effect on the timelines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they have already started assessing your application based on the current Form 80, potentially yes.

Personally I have submitted two notifications of incorrect answers, and one was to do with information unintentionally omitted from my Form 80 (e.g. the form asks for all post-secondary education, but I only included tertiary and above) - and I seem to have had a CO contact as per normal timelines (for issues completely unrelated to my notifications of incorrect answers).

Hope that helps


----------



## utopia1987

Hi All,

Pleased to announce that I and my wife got our grants today! It's a very good feeling as the uncertainty is over and we can plan better. Thanks to this forum as I got a lot of queries answered from this community and a bunch of chuckles over Bandish's predictions 

Cheers.


----------



## ravias

pragathes said:


> Hi,
> 
> The spouse english clarification is either the PTE / IELTS scorecard if you have one or the Degree transcript or certificate which would mention the medium of language as English. I too was contacted for the same documents on Nov 23rd and submitted both the above mentioned documents. Waiting!


Thank you for your reply. 

Any idea whether "English medium instruction" letter from college is acceptable for spouse functional english ability? Or does it require to be from the University only? Any past experiences of expat members producing college letter will help.


----------



## jaggsb

There was a CO contact for DEC 8 onshore applicant (ANZCO - 261313) reported in Immitracker. 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-67566

So seems like the COs are looking into the DEC application as well.


----------



## RockyRaj

ravias said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea whether "English medium instruction" letter from college is acceptable for spouse functional english ability? Or does it require to be from the University only? Any past experiences of expat members producing college letter will help.




I got a CO contact for the same reason to submit from the university despite submitting from the college. So better do expedite the same from the university letter head the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raja the great

*Received grant*

Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


----------



## nelutla

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


congrats and wht was the reason for CO contact


----------



## Raja the great

nelutla said:


> congrats and wht was the reason for CO contact


PTE score online


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


Congrats Raja!

Would you mind sharing what the CO contact was for, and when you responded to it?


----------



## Bandish

utopia1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I and my wife got our grants today! It's a very good feeling as the uncertainty is over and we can plan better. Thanks to this forum as I got a lot of queries answered from this community and a bunch of chuckles over Bandish's predictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations.... 
Best wishes to you and your family... 
Haha, nice that I could bring smiles to faces.... 🙂


----------



## Bandish

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


Congratulations... 
Best wishes to and your family... 🙂


----------



## jaggsb

utopia1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I and my wife got our grants today! It's a very good feeling as the uncertainty is over and we can plan better. Thanks to this forum as I got a lot of queries answered from this community and a bunch of chuckles over Bandish's predictions
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats utopia1987.  Best wishes for your migration towards AUS.

If you had created an Immitracker case, kindly take a moment to update it.


----------



## jaggsb

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


Congrats Raja the great. Soak in and Enjoy this great moment. 

Best wishes.

If you had created an Immitracker case, kindly take a moment to update it.


----------



## utopia1987

Bandish said:


> Congratulations....
> Best wishes to you and your family...
> Haha, nice that I could bring smiles to faces.... 🙂


Thanks for the wishes, Bandish.

Wish that you too get your grant soon now!


----------



## utopia1987

jaggsb said:


> Congrats utopia1987.  Best wishes for your migration towards AUS.
> 
> If you had created an Immitracker case, kindly take a moment to update it.


Thanks, jaggsb! Updated the immitracker


----------



## Bandish

utopia1987 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations....
> Best wishes to you and your family...
> Haha, nice that I could bring smiles to faces.... 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the wishes, Bandish.
> 
> Wish that you too get your grant soon now!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the lovely wishes 🙂
Congratulations again..


----------



## jaggsb

utopia1987 said:


> Thanks, jaggsb! Updated the immitracker


Thank you very much.


----------



## jaggsb

SAMYBOY said:


> Once again, I just want to say thank you so much* jaggsb* for sharing the information about import of application into Immi Account. Because of that I found that my agent did not upload some of my documents such as my partner qualification and her police clearance.
> 
> So I had to call them straightaway to double check everything again and they did upload it after.
> 
> So my question is will this affect my processing time as I believe no CO was assigned yet because my status is only RECEIVED?
> 
> Thank you.


This is definitely a lapse from the Agent side. As PrettyIsotonic pointed out, kindly report if you would like to.

I personally don't think it will affect the processing times because your application may be in the initial stages of processing or yet to process. Otherwise, you would have received a CO contact by now requesting for the docs.

All the best.


----------



## Raja the great

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats Raja!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what the CO contact was for, and when you responded to it?


co asked me to send PTE score through online portal, responded on the same day 31st October 2018.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Raja the great said:


> co asked me to send PTE score through online portal, responded on the same day 31st October 2018.


Awesome thanks for the update, enjoy the good news!


----------



## azuprejo

ravias said:


> From your signature:
> CO contact spouse English: 23-Jan-2019
> 
> Can you tell what was the spouse english clarification provided to CO please?


CO asked to get a letter from the course provider stating the course was in English.
In the initial application I uploaded her PG Degree certificate along with complete mark sheet, seems that was not enough.

So I uploaded a letter from the university stating the course ,duration and the medium of instruction was in English.


----------



## pragathes

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


Congrats Raja! All the very best for your future Down Under!


----------



## ravias

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


I understand your excitement and you meant to mention grant date was 14-Feb-2019


----------



## Vab18

Morning guys!
Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
Family of 5 hubby is main applicant 
TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
IELTS 10/02/18 
EOI 18/05/18
ITA 11/08/18
Lodged 18/09/18
PCC 04/09/18
Medicals 06/09/18
IACM 20/11/18
Grant 14/02/19

Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
Thank you 🙂


----------



## robanto

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Congrats yo!! This gives the rest of us hope. Especially those of us sitting in that IACM bucket lol  I might even write a new song lolol


----------



## Nadine1986

This was a wrong update it seems. The status has now fallen back to Lodged. 



jaggsb said:


> There was a CO contact for DEC 8 onshore applicant (ANZCO - 261313) reported in Immitracker.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-67566
> 
> So seems like the COs are looking into the DEC application as well.


----------



## Rajesh arora

utopia1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I and my wife got our grants today! It's a very good feeling as the uncertainty is over and we can plan better. Thanks to this forum as I got a lot of queries answered from this community and a bunch of chuckles over Bandish's predictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


Congratulations


----------



## hkhkhk

Hi All,

I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.

Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!

Job code: 263111
Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
Grant: 14/2/2019


----------



## jaggsb

Nadine1986 said:


> This was a wrong update it seems. The status has now fallen back to Lodged.


Thanks for informing. Yes, I have just checked the immitracker. I think he updated wrongly.

Sorry guys.


----------



## hena15

utopia1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I and my wife got our grants today! It's a very good feeling as the uncertainty is over and we can plan better. Thanks to this forum as I got a lot of queries answered from this community and a bunch of chuckles over Bandish's predictions
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations..!! Relief after waiting for 7 months.. 
What is your job code?


----------



## Rajesh arora

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Congratulations


----------



## Vab18

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## hena15

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


Congratulations & good luck!!!!


----------



## Vab18

Rajesh arora said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Rajesh arora

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congratulations


----------



## jaggsb

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Wow, Great news Vab18. Congrats and enjoy the moment. Now all your stress should have converted to happiness and best wishes for your migration in June to Australia.


----------



## Vab18

jaggsb said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Great news Vab18. Congrats and enjoy the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all your stress should have converted to happiness and best wishes for your migration in June to Australia.
Click to expand...

Haha yes it’s such an amazing feeling! Packing up the house is not so stressful now! We move at the end of June to Perth 🙂


----------



## hena15

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Big congratulations!!!!


----------



## hena15

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congratulations and all the best for future!!!!


----------



## jaggsb

robanto said:


> Congrats yo!! This gives the rest of us hope. Especially those of us sitting in that IACM bucket lol  I might even write a new song lolol


Even though we would like you to write a song, getting a grant is more important. 

you can post more songs after you get the grant. 

Wishing you a speedy grant. All the best.


----------



## Bandish

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Woow... Super duper happy news... 
Enjoy the moment...
Best wishes to you and your family ...


----------



## Bandish

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congratulations kumar.sandeep0109... 
Well deserved ... 
Wish you good luck...


----------



## sahana rashmi

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congrats kumar.sandeep0109.  Best wishes for your move towards Aus.


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis

Hi All,

Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.

Hi Mike hope you got yours also.

Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
Grant: DG 14-02-2019


----------



## sahana rashmi

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

hena15 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Big congratulations!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Vab18

Bandish said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Woow... Super duper happy news...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the moment...
> Best wishes to you and your family ...
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish, your predictions have lightened the mood in this forum I wish you and your family a speedy grant. 🙂


----------



## sahana rashmi

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Vab18 said:


> Haha yes it’s such an amazing feeling! Packing up the house is not so stressful now! We move at the end of June to Perth 🙂


Though I am not there yet, I understand the feeling. All the best.


----------



## vivinlobo

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


Congrats Bro   

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


Congratulations


----------



## jaggsb

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


Hi reyesmarkfrancis, congrats.  Best wishes.


----------



## Bandish

Vab18 said:


> Thanks Bandish, your predictions have lightened the mood in this forum I wish you and your family a speedy grant. 🙂


Thanks for the lovely wishes...
Ha ha... thanks  Wish to spread smiles everywhere ...


----------



## hena15

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


Great!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rupi2cool

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## Bandish

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


Congratulations ...
A super fast grant ... 
Enjoy the moment ...


----------



## jaggsb

For all the forum members who got their grant today, Congrats and Best wishes.

If you had created a case in Immitracker, kindly take a moment to update it.


----------



## hena15

A very happy start of the day, seeing a lot of grants!!! Hope the trend continues.....


----------



## Rupi2cool

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


Congratulations on your speedy grant!!


----------



## Aussyzz

Hi All

I have a question about documents to be submitted
Work experience A- Reduced to 0 by ACS and submitted as not claiming points in Visa application
The remaining 6 yrs work experience considered skilled and claiming points

Should I only attach documents for work experience for which I am claiming points or for everything.
I however will be mentioning complete employment history in Form 80.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amu2017

Hi experts,

I have been following this trend for the last couple of most and it has been very helpful for all those waiting for their visa grants.
I have a query regarding my Visa application.

My husband's passport expires in June 2019. If he gets it renewed now, then under which option should we update the same in immi account. 

The options available on immi site under update passport details are:
1. Expired
2. cancelled
3. Damaged
4. Stolen
5. Lost
6. Incorrectly recorded

But, renewal option is not mentioned.

What if we do not renew the passport and wait for the grant.

If passport is renewed, do we have to go for fresh PCC and medicals and submit updated form 80???

Please help experts.

Thanks in advance.

Congratulations to all who received their grants today......


----------



## Vab18

Amu2017 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have been following this trend for the last couple of most and it has been very helpful for all those waiting for their visa grants.
> I have a query regarding my Visa application.
> 
> My husband's passport expires in June 2019. If he gets it renewed now, then under which option should we update the same in immi account.
> 
> The options available on immi site under update passport details are:
> 1. Expired
> 2. cancelled
> 3. Damaged
> 4. Stolen
> 5. Lost
> 6. Incorrectly recorded
> 
> But, renewal option is not mentioned.
> 
> What if we do not renew the passport and wait for the grant.
> 
> If passport is renewed, do we have to go for fresh PCC and medicals and submit updated form 80???
> 
> Please help experts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Congratulations to all who received their grants today......


We updated our passports in January I think I ticked cancelled as ours still had a year left on them but wanted to renew so we had the visas attached to a new 10 year passport.


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> Congratulations ...
> A super fast grant ...
> Enjoy the moment ...


Hi Bandish,

Even though I am not good at prediction, going by the trend, you are definitely a week away from getting a grant.


----------



## hkhkhk

Thanks a lot!


jaggsb said:


> kumar.sandeep0109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats kumar.sandeep0109.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes for your move towards Aus.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rupi2cool

hena15 said:


> A very happy start of the day, seeing a lot of grants!!! Hope the trend continues.....


Indeed!! Great day after almost two weeks..


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Congratulations to your DG today!!

Would you please share your points breakdown? Did you claim experience or partner points?

Thank you,




reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019


----------



## hkhkhk

Thanks Bandish!


Bandish said:


> kumar.sandeep0109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations kumar.sandeep0109...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well deserved ...
> Wish you good luck...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Even though I am not good at prediction, going by the trend, you are definitely a week away from getting a grant.


Awww... Thanks jaggsb  ...Your prediction has made my day. A lovely heartfelt wish is what we all need in our lives to brighten it... 

Wish you a super speedy grant...


----------



## reyesmarkfrancis

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Congratulations to your DG today!!
> 
> Would you please share your points breakdown? Did you claim experience or partner points?
> 
> Thank you,


Yes We claim Family points:5 PTE:20 and we provide all relevant documents as in the checklist.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Amu2017

Vab18 said:


> Amu2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I have been following this trend for the last couple of most and it has been very helpful for all those waiting for their visa grants.
> I have a query regarding my Visa application.
> 
> My husband's passport expires in June 2019. If he gets it renewed now, then under which option should we update the same in immi account.
> 
> The options available on immi site under update passport details are:
> 1. Expired
> 2. cancelled
> 3. Damaged
> 4. Stolen
> 5. Lost
> 6. Incorrectly recorded
> 
> But, renewal option is not mentioned.
> 
> What if we do not renew the passport and wait for the grant.
> 
> If passport is renewed, do we have to go for fresh PCC and medicals and submit updated form 80???
> 
> Please help experts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Congratulations to all who received their grants today......
> 
> 
> 
> We updated our passports in January I think I ticked cancelled as ours still had a year left on them but wanted to renew so we had the visas attached to a new 10 year passport.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the super quick revert.......

U did ur medicals and PCC again or PCC and medicals done on old passport number remains valid??

Also did you submit updated form 80 with new passport details???


----------



## Aussyzz

Aussyzz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question about documents to be submitted
> Work experience A- Reduced to 0 by ACS and submitted as not claiming points in Visa application
> The remaining 6 yrs work experience considered skilled and claiming points
> 
> Should I only attach documents for work experience for which I am claiming points or for everything.
> I however will be mentioning complete employment history in Form 80.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Any assistance with this one friends !!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Hi azuprejo,

How did you get the University letter? Which University?
I tried getting it from my spouse's Univ, but didnt get it.

Finally had to submit on School and College Letterheads about Medium of Instruction as ENGLISH.
Hope it will suffice, along with the Degree and Marksheets.

Plz elaborate.



azuprejo said:


> CO asked to get a letter from the course provider stating the course was in English.
> In the initial application I uploaded her PG Degree certificate along with complete mark sheet, seems that was not enough.
> 
> So I uploaded a letter from the university stating the course ,duration and the medium of instruction was in English.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Your lodgement is on 4-Dec, mine 6-Dec 




jaggsb said:


> For all the forum members who got their grant today, Congrats and Best wishes.
> 
> If you had created a case in Immitracker, kindly take a moment to update it.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂



Woohoo vabb.. hearty congratulations dear .. so happy for you today .. enjoy the moment and all the best for the future . 

I shall now carry the torch of stress and tensions from u here after ..haha. I am getting super tensed . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## jaggsb

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Your lodgement is on 4-Dec, mine 6-Dec


Yes, my timeline is almost the same as yours. I got the invite on 11th Oct as well. 

Hope we get the grant soon.


----------



## rmd123

Hello,

Ideally you have submit documents for the points you have claimed, but lately we have seen in this forum.. there have been CO contacts to submit work exp docs even if the points are not claimed.
so if you have docs, pls submit them. I had submitted offer letter, service/relieving letter, work exp letter from HR for the company I didnt claim points.
All the Best




Aussyzz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question about documents to be submitted
> Work experience A- Reduced to 0 by ACS and submitted as not claiming points in Visa application
> The remaining 6 yrs work experience considered skilled and claiming points
> 
> Should I only attach documents for work experience for which I am claiming points or for everything.
> I however will be mentioning complete employment history in Form 80.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Vab18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo vabb.. hearty congratulations dear .. so happy for you today .. enjoy the moment and all the best for the future .
> 
> I shall now carry the torch of stress and tensions from u here after ..haha. I am getting super tensed .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Aww thank you my friend! We have experienced this journey together since September! I’m sure your grant is so close, keeping everything crossed for you and wish you all the best 🙂


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Woohoo vabb.. hearty congratulations dear .. so happy for you today .. enjoy the moment and all the best for the future .
> 
> I shall now carry the torch of stress and tensions from u here after ..haha. I am getting super tensed .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Your name itself suggests the feeling you should have ... instead of getting tensed..
Yours is very near ... Prepare the message you would write after receiving grant .. 

Where have u been... Don't go to the Himalayas to feel left out... Life is here in this forum for all 189 seekers...


----------



## jaggsb

bssanthosh47 said:


> Woohoo vabb.. hearty congratulations dear .. so happy for you today .. enjoy the moment and all the best for the future.
> 
> I shall now carry the torch of stress and tensions from u here after ..haha. I am getting super tensed.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Don't be stressed and disheartened Santhosh Bro. Your Grant is definitely around the corner and you will get it very soon. 

The good thing is a lot of Sep/Oct applicants are getting the grant now and yours is on the way.

All the best.


----------



## punitsolanki

sorry to ask, but what is the abbreviation of IACM


----------



## Bandish

punitsolanki said:


> sorry to ask, but what is the abbreviation of IACM


It stands for IMMI Assessment Commence Mail .


----------



## nelutla

hi guys need some helps do i need to get reference letter for which we are not claimg points i mean i have changed my job after i got my acs and lodged my application based on that only


----------



## nkvijayran

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Congratulations Vab18


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys I checked my visa application on immi account my consultant has not uploaded any documents in the attachments. When I called them she said she was hospitalized. I had lodged my visa on November 30th 2018. And still my status shows as recieved. Really feel like cheated by the consultant. Will this delay my grant. The consultant has told she will upload documents max by tomorrow. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

Hi Guys,

I recently imported my application (applied via agent), just wanted to confirm/double check if there could be any issues down the line considering I am not making any changes to the application whatsoever. Any members/experts who have done this in the past and received grants, kindly advise.

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I checked my visa application on immi account my consultant has not uploaded any documents in the attachments. When I called them she said she was hospitalized. I had lodged my visa on November 30th 2018. And still my status shows as recieved. Really feel like cheated by the consultant. Will this delay my grant. The consultant has told she will upload documents max by tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Very sad to hear vivinlobo. Thank god, At least now you had a chance to check on the visa application and found out the documents were not uploaded.

You shouldn't be worried as the status is still received. Ask your agent to upload all the documents supplied by tomorrow. 

Kindly verify your application once she had uploaded and follow up immediately if any document is missing.

Best wishes..


----------



## jaggsb

k2rulz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently imported my application (applied via agent), just wanted to confirm/double check if there could be any issues down the line considering I am not making any changes to the application whatsoever. Any members/experts who have done this in the past and received grants, kindly advise.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi K2rulz,

As long as you are using your account only for checking the application status and not making any changes to the application, there shouldn't be any issues.

Best wishes.


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I checked my visa application on immi account my consultant has not uploaded any documents in the attachments. When I called them she said she was hospitalized. I had lodged my visa on November 30th 2018. And still my status shows as recieved. Really feel like cheated by the consultant. Will this delay my grant. The consultant has told she will upload documents max by tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad to hear vivinlobo. Thank god, At least now you had a chance to check on the visa application and found out the documents were not uploaded.
> 
> You shouldn't be worried as the status is still received. Ask your agent to upload all the documents supplied by tomorrow.
> 
> Kindly verify your application once she had uploaded and follow up immediately if any document is missing.
> 
> Best wishes..
Click to expand...

Omg... Agents are making it hard to believe that they are not doing their work for which they are paid... this is very sad... 

As jaggsb said, follow up with them to get all your docs uploaded soon.

Don't worry, with no CO contact yet, you are good to go ...

Wish you good luck...


----------



## Janubless

Hey guys I sent my PTE score card from the Pearson website at the time of registration. Do you think it is wise to upload a screenshot of that confirmation? I lodged my application on Dec1 .
Thank you!


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I checked my visa application on immi account my consultant has not uploaded any documents in the attachments. When I called them she said she was hospitalized. I had lodged my visa on November 30th 2018. And still my status shows as recieved. Really feel like cheated by the consultant. Will this delay my grant. The consultant has told she will upload documents max by tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Ohh thats too sad vivinlobo. But its not too late and still you have chance to upload all mandatory documents.

Kindly cross check once ur consultant uploaded all your documents. And whoever rely on consultants pls cross check your documents and follow up if any doc missing. Anyways here is the check list for documents for reference

For Main applicant


1) University degree cert
2) University_grade_card
3) Assessment_Letter_relevant authority (for example, Assessment letter_ACS)
4) Higher_sec_school_cert
5) IELTS_TRF certificate
6) Secondary_school_cert
7) Form80 *
8) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
9)**Passport
10) Experience Letter in company Letter head
11) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from your managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
12) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
13) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
14) Company offer letters
15) Promotion letters
16) Appreciation letters
17) Relieving letter
18) Recommendation letter
19) Appointment letter
20) Provident fund (pdf file downloaded from epfo.org) this is free and easy to get online.
21) Bank statement for all years of Employment
22) PCC* **
23) Form 1221

For Secondary applicant (spouse)

1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with minimum 4.5 bands score overall
4) Passport
5) PCC* **
6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
7) Form 80***
8) Form 1221

For Kid

1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2) Birth certificate


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## utopia1987

hena15 said:


> Congratulations..!! Relief after waiting for 7 months..
> What is your job code?


Hi Hena,

My job code is ANZSCO 261313


----------



## DVS105

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi azuprejo,
> 
> How did you get the University letter? Which University?
> I tried getting it from my spouse's Univ, but didnt get it.
> 
> Finally had to submit on School and College Letterheads about Medium of Instruction as ENGLISH.
> Hope it will suffice, along with the Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> Plz elaborate.


Sanjiv,
I think it would suffice in your case. If you still want to have more documentation on that front, you could approach your University to see if they give a certificate called 'English Medium Certificate'. Osmania university provides this and can be applied from their website. I had secured mine and my spouse certificates through the same option.

Some universities may not have this option available online, so you may need to visit and make an application. Since this is a certificate, there will be some delay in turn around time. For Osmania University, it is 30 days. 

Regards,
DVS


----------



## thulili

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Ohh thats too sad vivinlobo. But its not too late and still you have chance to upload all mandatory documents.
> 
> Kindly cross check once ur consultant uploaded all your documents. And whoever rely on consultants pls cross check your documents and follow up if any doc missing. Anyways here is the check list for documents for reference
> 
> For Main applicant
> 
> 
> 1) University degree cert
> 2) University_grade_card
> 3) Assessment_Letter_relevant authority (for example, Assessment letter_ACS)
> 4) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 5) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 6) Secondary_school_cert
> 7) Form80 *
> 8) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 9)**Passport
> 10) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 11) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from your managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 12) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 13) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
> 14) Company offer letters
> 15) Promotion letters
> 16) Appreciation letters
> 17) Relieving letter
> 18) Recommendation letter
> 19) Appointment letter
> 20) Provident fund (pdf file downloaded from epfo.org) this is free and easy to get online.
> 21) Bank statement for all years of Employment
> 22) PCC* **
> 23) Form 1221
> 
> For Secondary applicant (spouse)
> 
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with minimum 4.5 bands score overall
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC* **
> 6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
> 7) Form 80***
> 8) Form 1221
> 
> For Kid
> 
> 1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi nitesh.nitai029

Why do we need to summit both passport and National ID? I think it has the same function. 

Or we can replace National ID by Driving License? 

Thank you!


----------



## thulili

Hi guys, 
I am: 
234112 Agricultural Scientist, 75 pts
EOI: 15/01/2019
ITA: 11/02/2019
Visa sumitted and paid on 13/02/2019, 1 main applicant, 1 dependent >18 yrs (no points claimed) and 1 dependent <18 yrs. We are still waiting for PCC from Japan and Australia. 
Waiting for visa granted …
Thank you very much for your help and answers swhen I have had any inquiries in lodging my application!


----------



## hoandang

Hey guys, what is the current processing time for this year? is this still approx 6 months ?


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

thulili said:


> Hi nitesh.nitai029
> 
> Why do we need to summit both passport and National ID? I think it has the same function.
> 
> Or we can replace National ID by Driving License?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes u can upload driving license or Aadhaar card also. 

Thanks!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thulili

hoandang said:


> Hey guys, what is the current processing time for this year? is this still approx 6 months ?


The formal information posted on Home Affairs is 6-8 months. However, I think that if we submit all necessary docs as soon as possible, I will be quicker and We will have a chance to receive direct grant.


----------



## vivinlobo

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Ohh thats too sad vivinlobo. But its not too late and still you have chance to upload all mandatory documents.
> 
> Kindly cross check once ur consultant uploaded all your documents. And whoever rely on consultants pls cross check your documents and follow up if any doc missing. Anyways here is the check list for documents for reference
> 
> For Main applicant
> 
> 
> 1) University degree cert
> 2) University_grade_card
> 3) Assessment_Letter_relevant authority (for example, Assessment letter_ACS)
> 4) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 5) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 6) Secondary_school_cert
> 7) Form80 *
> 8) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 9)**Passport
> 10) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 11) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from your managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 12) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 13) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
> 14) Company offer letters
> 15) Promotion letters
> 16) Appreciation letters
> 17) Relieving letter
> 18) Recommendation letter
> 19) Appointment letter
> 20) Provident fund (pdf file downloaded from epfo.org) this is free and easy to get online.
> 21) Bank statement for all years of Employment
> 22) PCC* **
> 23) Form 1221
> 
> For Secondary applicant (spouse)
> 
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with minimum 4.5 bands score overall
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC* **
> 6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
> 7) Form 80***
> 8) Form 1221
> 
> For Kid
> 
> 1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you Bro I will do that

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Bandish said:


> Omg... Agents are making it hard to believe that they are not doing their work for which they are paid... this is very sad...
> 
> 
> 
> As jaggsb said, follow up with them to get all your docs uploaded soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, with no CO contact yet, you are good to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck...


Yeah Bro I will try to get all uploaded by tomorrow 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

Guys,

Can anyone confirm if Form 1229 is mandatory for a child(secondary applicant) less than 5 years whose parents will be accompanying.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Ohh thats too sad vivinlobo. But its not too late and still you have chance to upload all mandatory documents.
> 
> Kindly cross check once ur consultant uploaded all your documents. And whoever rely on consultants pls cross check your documents and follow up if any doc missing. Anyways here is the check list for documents for reference
> 
> For Main applicant
> 
> 
> 1) University degree cert
> 2) University_grade_card
> 3) Assessment_Letter_relevant authority (for example, Assessment letter_ACS)
> 4) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 5) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 6) Secondary_school_cert
> 7) Form80 *
> 8) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 9)**Passport
> 10) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 11) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from your managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 12) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 13) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
> 14) Company offer letters
> 15) Promotion letters
> 16) Appreciation letters
> 17) Relieving letter
> 18) Recommendation letter
> 19) Appointment letter
> 20) Provident fund (pdf file downloaded from epfo.org) this is free and easy to get online.
> 21) Bank statement for all years of Employment
> 22) PCC* **
> 23) Form 1221
> 
> For Secondary applicant (spouse)
> 
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with minimum 4.5 bands score overall
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC* **
> 6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
> 7) Form 80***
> 8) Form 1221
> 
> For Kid
> 
> 1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That checklist will help so many applicants.. Thank you once again mate. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

jaggsb said:


> Hi K2rulz,
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are using your account only for checking the application status and not making any changes to the application, there shouldn't be any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes.


Much appreciated jaggsb

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## azuprejo

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi azuprejo,
> 
> How did you get the University letter? Which University?
> I tried getting it from my spouse's Univ, but didnt get it.
> 
> Finally had to submit on School and College Letterheads about Medium of Instruction as ENGLISH.
> Hope it will suffice, along with the Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> Plz elaborate.


I applied through my friend in University and got the letter.
Most of the university will give you a letter like that, you can call up the university and check with them.
If any where in the degree certificate it is mentioned that Medium of instruction in English that should be enough I guess. In my case her university degree or marksheet was not containing any Medium of instruction info, I heard some of the university certificate mention something like that in their mark sheet or degree certificate. you can check if that is the case with you.
I am not sure whether the School or college letters are enough.


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

vivinlobo said:


> That checklist will help so many applicants.. Thank you once again mate.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Ur welcome bro!!!

Let me know if u need any more information.. All the best !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

thulili said:


> The formal information posted on Home Affairs is 6-8 months. However, I think that if we submit all necessary docs as soon as possible, I will be quicker and We will have a chance to receive direct grant.


Ye, i've gone through immi track and seen most of trackers got granted within 2-3 months. Not sure if its legit.


----------



## mongapb05

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂



Congratulation Vab, Enjoy your day


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Janubless said:


> Hey guys I sent my PTE score card from the Pearson website at the time of registration. Do you think it is wise to upload a screenshot of that confirmation? I lodged my application on Dec1 .
> Thank you!


Hi Janubless,

I lodged mine on 18th of December 2018 and I decided to upload a screenshot of the PTE score delivery confirmation email just last week. I’m trying to avoid CO contact which will delay the processing of my application so I think it’s fine to upload the screenshot.

Others might think differently though.


----------



## JD DB

Had a query. My son is almost 7 now. I have submitted his passport and birth certificate. The medicals are also done. Do I have to fill any form or any other document that needs to be uploaded for him. Please ad


----------



## thulili

hoandang said:


> Ye, i've gone through immi track and seen most of trackers got granted within 2-3 months. Not sure if its legit.


If you have time to check profiles of candidates who were granted in this forum, you may see that 2-3 month processing time is quite possible unless we provide enough proof and docs.


----------



## Janubless

pyrodestroyer said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I sent my PTE score card from the Pearson website at the time of registration. Do you think it is wise to upload a screenshot of that confirmation? I lodged my application on Dec1 .
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Janubless,
> 
> I lodged mine on 18th of December 2018 and I decided to upload a screenshot of the PTE score delivery confirmation email just last week. I’m trying to avoid CO contact which will delay the processing of my application so I think it’s fine to upload the screenshot.
> 
> Others might think differently though.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response.
I will have mine uploaded too 🙂 I am avoiding a CO contact too. Will my updated date change in that case?


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi vivin,

Are you based in dubai?



vivinlobo said:


> Guys I checked my visa application on immi account my consultant has not uploaded any documents in the attachments. When I called them she said she was hospitalized. I had lodged my visa on November 30th 2018. And still my status shows as recieved. Really feel like cheated by the consultant. Will this delay my grant. The consultant has told she will upload documents max by tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Janubless said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I sent my PTE score card from the Pearson website at the time of registration. Do you think it is wise to upload a screenshot of that confirmation? I lodged my application on Dec1 .
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Janubless,
> 
> I lodged mine on 18th of December 2018 and I decided to upload a screenshot of the PTE score delivery confirmation email just last week. I’m trying to avoid CO contact which will delay the processing of my application so I think it’s fine to upload the screenshot.
> 
> Others might think differently though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> I will have mine uploaded too 🙂 I am avoiding a CO contact too. Will my updated date change in that case?
Click to expand...

My “Last Update” date didn’t change when I uploaded te screenshot. It’s a little bit odd hmm...


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Your name itself suggests the feeling you should have ... instead of getting tensed..
> Yours is very near ... Prepare the message you would write after receiving grant ..
> 
> Where have u been... Don't go to the Himalayas to feel left out... Life is here in this forum for all 189 seekers...


hehe Bandish ! am right here . Watching all the posts and chats . a lot of travel from past few days . When i wanted to cool down at work , i am crazily loaded .. hehe 

Just hoping mine is near too :amen: as per the trend i must have got mine too but dammit . :mad2::mad2::mad2:

Right now typing this msg from delhi . yesterday was at Mumbai . tomorrow will be back to bangalore after a hectic week. 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

jaggsb said:


> Don't be stressed and disheartened Santhosh Bro. Your Grant is definitely around the corner and you will get it very soon.
> 
> The good thing is a lot of Sep/Oct applicants are getting the grant now and yours is on the way.
> 
> All the best.


thank you for the kind words buddy  hope so . but waiting over 4+ months just watching sukx and make you go nuts and crazy and leaves u frustrated 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## lakzz

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi azuprejo,
> 
> How did you get the University letter? Which University?
> I tried getting it from my spouse's Univ, but didnt get it.
> 
> Finally had to submit on School and College Letterheads about Medium of Instruction as ENGLISH.
> Hope it will suffice, along with the Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> Plz elaborate.



I submitted a Letter from college, degree certificate and complete transcripts. we got a grant without CO contact


----------



## bssanthosh47

nelutla said:


> hi guys need some helps do i need to get reference letter for which we are not claimg points i mean i have changed my job after i got my acs and lodged my application based on that only


No required as long as you are not claiming points for it and anyways it is your latest employer which u have changed to post lodgement . relax .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Rosun

Dear friend

After viewing through reference number, I found that my agent have not uploaded my Australian qualification certificate in immiaccount. I am confused how to react. I launched my application on 16 November 2018 with all documents ready in hand. Now I find a important document for my degree is missing. Please advice😔


----------



## Sanjiv1985

azuprejo said:


> I applied through my friend in University and got the letter.
> 
> Most of the university will give you a letter like that, you can call up the university and check with them.
> 
> If any where in the degree certificate it is mentioned that Medium of instruction in English that should be enough I guess. In my case her university degree or marksheet was not containing any Medium of instruction info, I heard some of the university certificate mention something like that in their mark sheet or degree certificate. you can check if that is the case with you.
> 
> I am not sure whether the School or college letters are enough.


Thanks azuprejo!

Will check on that. However I checked on homeaffairs website that letter from Educational institution along with marksheet and degree will suffice.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

k2rulz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Form 1229 is mandatory for a child(secondary applicant) less than 5 years whose parents will be accompanying.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi,

The below is the extrac from the form . If the parent is accompanying it is not required .

The below is self explanatory .

Who should use this form?
Where children under 18 years of age intend to travel to Australia,
their non-accompanying parent(s) or person(s) with parental
responsibility (anyone who can lawfully determine where the
child/children is/are to live) may be required to sign a consent
form to give permission for the child/children to be granted an
Australian visa for the purpose of travel to stay temporarily or
permanently in Australia. If one parent, or person(s) with
parental responsibility, has lawfully been made solely responsible
for making decisions as to where the child/children is/are to live,
then only that parent or person needs to sign the consent form.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Rosun said:


> Dear friend
> 
> After viewing through reference number, I found that my agent have not uploaded my Australian qualification certificate in immiaccount. I am confused how to react. I launched my application on 16 November 2018 with all documents ready in hand. Now I find a important document for my degree is missing. Please advice😔



Just call him and ask him to upload. there is nothing much u can do now . Hope your agent is a MARA agent

Ask him for the explanation on how he can miss the document and kick his A**** .
Recently i have seen so many cases where Agents completely neglect or forget what they are paid of . They are only behind the payment and once it is done , we have to run behind them . Strange world aint it .. hehehehe

Once you are done with the Visa gant report the agent to OMAR if he is a registered MARA agent .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## ShreyasPJ

ravias said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Any idea whether "English medium instruction" letter from college is acceptable for spouse functional english ability? Or does it require to be from the University only? Any past experiences of expat members producing college letter will help.



Hi,

I guess a letter from college is acceptable mentioning that the medium of teaching/communication was English. We submitted this letter for my spouse during visa lodgement itself as it was part of the checklist provided by our MARA agent.

However, we did get a CO contact asking for graduation marksheet of spouse which we submitted later.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Shreyas


----------



## Satyant

pyrodestroyer said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I sent my PTE score card from the Pearson website at the time of registration. Do you think it is wise to upload a screenshot of that confirmation? I lodged my application on Dec1 .
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Janubless,
> 
> I lodged mine on 18th of December 2018 and I decided to upload a screenshot of the PTE score delivery confirmation email just last week. I’m trying to avoid CO contact which will delay the processing of my application so I think it’s fine to upload the screenshot.
> 
> Others might think differently though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> I will have mine uploaded too 🙂 I am avoiding a CO contact too. Will my updated date change in that case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My “Last Update” date didn’t change when I uploaded te screenshot. It’s a little bit odd hmm...
Click to expand...

Same here my "Last Update" doesn't change. In my case it is 28 Nov although my latest doc addition was in Dec 2018. 
I ll call the DHA hotline tmrw.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congratulations. May I know your IED please?


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I checked my visa application on immi account my consultant has not uploaded any documents in the attachments. When I called them she said she was hospitalized. I had lodged my visa on November 30th 2018. And still my status shows as recieved. Really feel like cheated by the consultant. Will this delay my grant. The consultant has told she will upload documents max by tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Hope you have selected a registered MARA agent . None of the documents being uploaded for over more than 2 months of visa fees being paid is completely a lack of discipline in the way they work.

What have you paid for ? kick their A*** . They have completely cheated you and given you a wrong impression of a complete application lodgement. for over 2 months she was admitted ! OK!! they did not have a proxy or an alternate to get the job done ? Dont buy this story buddy . Just get the docs uploaded ASAP by them and make sure they upload everything .

Once the grant comes report them to OMAR . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Sanjiv1985

DVS105 said:


> Sanjiv,
> 
> I think it would suffice in your case. If you still want to have more documentation on that front, you could approach your University to see if they give a certificate called 'English Medium Certificate'. Osmania university provides this and can be applied from their website. I had secured mine and my spouse certificates through the same option.
> 
> 
> 
> Some universities may not have this option available online, so you may need to visit and make an application. Since this is a certificate, there will be some delay in turn around time. For Osmania University, it is 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> DVS


Thanks DVS105

Helpful info!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

pyrodestroyer said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I sent my PTE score card from the Pearson website at the time of registration. Do you think it is wise to upload a screenshot of that confirmation? I lodged my application on Dec1 .
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Janubless,
> 
> I lodged mine on 18th of December 2018 and I decided to upload a screenshot of the PTE score delivery confirmation email just last week. I’m trying to avoid CO contact which will delay the processing of my application so I think it’s fine to upload the screenshot.
> 
> Others might think differently though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> I will have mine uploaded too 🙂 I am avoiding a CO contact too. Will my updated date change in that case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My “Last Update” date didn’t change when I uploaded te screenshot. It’s a little bit odd hmm...
Click to expand...

Aah okay ...I will get it uploaded then


----------



## priyanka20

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Ohh thats too sad vivinlobo. But its not too late and still you have chance to upload all mandatory documents.
> 
> Kindly cross check once ur consultant uploaded all your documents. And whoever rely on consultants pls cross check your documents and follow up if any doc missing. Anyways here is the check list for documents for reference
> 
> For Main applicant
> 
> 
> 1) University degree cert
> 2) University_grade_card
> 3) Assessment_Letter_relevant authority (for example, Assessment letter_ACS)
> 4) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 5) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 6) Secondary_school_cert
> 7) Form80 *
> 8) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 9)**Passport
> 10) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 11) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from your managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 12) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 13) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
> 14) Company offer letters
> 15) Promotion letters
> 16) Appreciation letters
> 17) Relieving letter
> 18) Recommendation letter
> 19) Appointment letter
> 20) Provident fund (pdf file downloaded from epfo.org) this is free and easy to get online.
> 21) Bank statement for all years of Employment
> 22) PCC* **
> 23) Form 1221
> 
> For Secondary applicant (spouse)
> 
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with minimum 4.5 bands score overall
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC* **
> 6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
> 7) Form 80***
> 8) Form 1221
> 
> For Kid
> 
> 1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing the details. Can you please let me know we need to submit normal soft copies of these documents or the attested true copy?


----------



## turiguiliano

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Congrats. Good luck. We need all the luck in the world now


----------



## turiguiliano

utopia1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I and my wife got our grants today! It's a very good feeling as the uncertainty is over and we can plan better. Thanks to this forum as I got a lot of queries answered from this community and a bunch of chuckles over Bandish's predictions
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats and it is quite pleasing to see one of our own (in terms of Anzcode) is getting a grant. Good Luck


----------



## turiguiliano

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congrats & Good luck


----------



## turiguiliano

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today


Congrats. Good luck with your oz journey.


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hope you have selected a registered MARA agent . None of the documents being uploaded for over more than 2 months of visa fees being paid is completely a lack of discipline in the way they work.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you paid for ? kick their A*** . They have completely cheated you and given you a wrong impression of a complete application lodgement. for over 2 months she was admitted ! OK!! they did not have a proxy or an alternate to get the job done ? Dont buy this story buddy . Just get the docs uploaded ASAP by them and make sure they upload everything .
> 
> 
> 
> Once the grant comes report them to OMAR .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Bro actually I went through that consultant because my friend got PR through them. I checked their MARA number through DHA website they are registered. I have asked her to upload all documents by tomorrow. As you said this is their complete negligence and lack of discipline. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

priyanka20 said:


> Thanks for sharing the details. Can you please let me know we need to submit normal soft copies of these documents or the attested true copy?


Color scan of the originals is sufficient .

If its a black and white copy or duplicate of the originals then u need to get it attested .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## RockyRaj

lakzz said:


> I submitted a Letter from college, degree certificate and complete transcripts. we got a grant without CO contact




Was the degree certificate and transcripts were issued from the college or the university with which if it is affiliated ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> hehe Bandish ! am right here . Watching all the posts and chats . a lot of travel from past few days . When i wanted to cool down at work , i am crazily loaded .. hehe
> 
> Just hoping mine is near too :amen: as per the trend i must have got mine too but dammit . :mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> Right now typing this msg from delhi . yesterday was at Mumbai . tomorrow will be back to bangalore after a hectic week.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


So, u were really heading towards the Himalayas before Vab's grant brought you back. 

DHA have their own reasons for delaying grants for few cases... Let's see which date they have chosen for you.
Wish you good luck and a faster grant ..


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe Bandish ! am right here . Watching all the posts and chats . a lot of travel from past few days . When i wanted to cool down at work , i am crazily loaded .. hehe
> 
> Just hoping mine is near too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as per the trend i must have got mine too but dammit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now typing this msg from delhi . yesterday was at Mumbai . tomorrow will be back to bangalore after a hectic week.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> So, u were really heading towards the Himalayas before Vab's grant brought you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHA have their own reasons for delaying grants for few cases... Let's see which date they have chosen for you.
> Wish you good luck and a faster grant ..
Click to expand...

Haha yes ..slightly closer to the mountains .

Yeah ..I understand that , but still pissed for not knowing the reasons .. let's see 🙏

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Julyhtet

Hi Expats, 

I have few questions and hope you all can advice me. 

1) The passport photo - Do we really have to submit the "back of the photo with the name and signature written?" I have written the name and tried to scan it but I looks so white. Can I submit the photo version of it? I have submitted my passport photo (Digital copy in Jpeg). 

2) The company I currently work have relocated to the new address. The phone number remain unchanged. I submitted visa on 1am (Sydney time) on 28/1/19. Our new office operation starts on next day from new address. My RnR letter was on October 2018 with the letter head showing the old address. Where can I update this information? Do I need to obtain new RnR letter?

Looks forward to your reply.


----------



## nitin2611

utopia1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I and my wife got our grants today! It's a very good feeling as the uncertainty is over and we can plan better. Thanks to this forum as I got a lot of queries answered from this community and a bunch of chuckles over Bandish's predictions
> 
> Cheers.




Many congratulations utopia


----------



## nitin2611

Raja the great said:


> Finally after a long wait, Received grant today




Many congratulations


----------



## manusaavi

Congrats to all who got the Grant's.😀


----------



## nitin2611

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂




Many congratulations Vab18


----------



## nitin2611

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019




Many congratulations Sandeep


----------



## nitin2611

reyesmarkfrancis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all the support but I just want to inform all that we got our Direct Grant today.
> 
> Hi Mike hope you got yours also.
> 
> Anzsco Code : 233411: Electronics Engineer
> Invited: 189 (75 points): Nov-11-2018
> Visa Lodged: 27-11-2018
> Grant: DG 14-02-2019




Many congratulations


----------



## ravias

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like share this moment with you all as i have received the grant today morning. I am really thankful to you guys for all the guidance and help which was provided. It was almost an year since I started this journey and finally reached the destination.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, you guys ate doing a great job!
> 
> Job code: 263111
> Visa lodgement: 21/7/2018
> Grant: 14/2/2019


Congrats!!! Kumar

Do you know if the grant timeline varies based on demand for a particular ANZCODE? Like in your case, you lodged application in July'18 and got grant in Feb'19. But there are others with different ANZCODE lodging in Nov'18 and getting grant now. Or was the delay due to answering clarifications with CO?


----------



## aujlayan

*Hi*

Hi All,
I have done 10th From Uttar Pradesh and the certificate is in Hindi. Do I need to get it translated first before uploading it? If it required at all?


----------



## nimit.s

sczachariah said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Visit HDFC branch and see a personal banker. I told that I am planning a trip and would need to pay for visa. Did not provide any documentation. Got forex card very easily.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks Man..!!


----------



## Nadine1986

11 grants registered on immitracker today (Feb 14). Great to see a considerable number CO contacts being cleared and a DG for Nov 27th lodgement. Congrats everyone who got their grants today and good luck to all in the queue.


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If they have already started assessing your application based on the current Form 80, potentially yes.
> 
> Personally I have submitted two notifications of incorrect answers, and one was to do with information unintentionally omitted from my Form 80 (e.g. the form asks for all post-secondary education, but I only included tertiary and above) - and I seem to have had a CO contact as per normal timelines (for issues completely unrelated to my notifications of incorrect answers).
> 
> Hope that helps


Hi PrettyIsotonic,

Form 80 asks for all Tertiary education and qualifications. Isn't it your Bachelors and above only? 
Or Do you mean to say one needs to provide Secondary and Sr Secondary Education details too here? If so, should one update form 80 and resubmit?
and further, what would be the process of resubmission. Just upload it in Form 80 section with the name ("updated") OR would it be something else? Can you please clarify?

Appreciate your response.

Thanks


----------



## Raja the great

jaggsb said:


> Congrats Raja the great. Soak in and Enjoy this great moment.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> If you had created an Immitracker case, kindly take a moment to update it.


Thanks jaggsb, Immitracker updated.


----------



## Raja the great

nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations


Thanks Nitin


----------



## Raja the great

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats. Good luck with your oz journey.


Thanks turiguiliano 

Hope you will get your Grant soon.


----------



## Raja the great

hena15 said:


> Congratulations & good luck!!!!


Thanks Hena 

Hope you will get your Grant soon.


----------



## Raja the great

Bandish said:


> Congratulations...
> Best wishes to and your family... 🙂


Thanks Bandish 

Hope you will get your Grant soon.


----------



## Raja the great

pragathes said:


> Congrats Raja! All the very best for your future Down Under!


Thanks Pragathes

Hope you will get your Grant soon.


----------



## Raja the great

ravias said:


> I understand your excitement and you meant to mention grant date was 14-Feb-2019


Thanks Ravias, Yeah Special day 

Even i lodge my application on special Day 15th August 

Hope you will get your Grant soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AGupta said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> Form 80 asks for all Tertiary education and qualifications. Isn't it your Bachelors and above only?
> Or Do you mean to say one needs to provide Secondary and Sr Secondary Education details too here? If so, should one update form 80 and resubmit?
> and further, what would be the process of resubmission. Just upload it in Form 80 section with the name ("updated") OR would it be something else? Can you please clarify?
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks


Hey buddy thanks for pointing that out, looks like I mean to say Form 1221 (Qn 27) - not Form 80 - that is where my mistake was (on Form 1221) and where I submitted a notification of incorrect answers was in relation to that mistake. 

Personally I didn't upload a new form, I just relied on providing the info via the Immiaccount tab. 

If I was to upload a new Form 80 / Form 1221 (e.g. due to substantial errors / omissions) - I would:

a) Upload the new form with something to the effect of "corrected/updated" and the new date. 

b) Submit a notification of incorrect answers, stating which questions had incorrect info on the relevant Form and make reference to my new updated, dated, and signed Forms that will be uploaded. 

Not sure if that is the ideal way to go about it, but just how I would


----------



## SAMYBOY

*The wait is real*

Guys i need another hobby or something to clear my mind and not refreshing immi account every 10 mins  Keep on refreshing it while working.

The wait is real. :clock:


----------



## harpreet22

My husband's degree already shows that the medium was English. Should I get another letter from the University or that is ok?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SAMYBOY said:


> Guys i need another hobby or something to clear my mind and not refreshing immi account every 10 mins  Keep on refreshing it while working.
> 
> The wait is real. :clock:


There is where I kill my time related to migration related stuff:

1. AAT Decision Records

Administrative Appeals Tribunal of Australia

Read all the citizenship / migration related decision records, sometimes I search by visa subclass or issue area (e.g. PIC 4020). 

Fascinating reading about procedural errors that can't be remedied to the AAT making really balanced judgements for people caught up in a bind to crazy examples of people trying to cheat the system, and in some cases getting caught months/years/decades later.

2. The Migration Show (Mark Northam - love this guy)

https://migrationshow.com/

Mark has a few other shows where he discusses migration-related issues tailored toward other MARA agents / the general public too. His website also has some great info regarding the GTE (genuine temporary entrant) requirement for visitor visas and other tid bits. 

3. Lewis & Bollard Migration Newsletters 

Peter Bollard (and George Lombard) has/have a reputation for expertise in navigating the visa process for applicants with complex health issues:

News | Lewis and Bollard Migration| Migration Agents and Lawyers Sydney


The newsletters highlight interesting rulings at the AAT / Federal Court / High Court - and other quirky changes to the migration regulations. 

4. DHA Freedom of Information Disclosure Logs

Lots, and lots, and lots of really interesting bits of information here:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs

5. DHA Skilled Visa Newsletters 

This is my favourite one:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2017

Because it gave us the following insight:
"_Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications._"

Can also find interesting tid bits the more you look at things. 

--

Those are off the top of my head and cover most of what keeps me occupied when I'm fretting about my visa application and just want to jump down rabbit holes to get my mind off things!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> My husband's degree already shows that the medium was English. Should I get another letter from the University or that is ok?


What do you mean by your husbands degree already shows the medium is English? 

To show functional English: generally, a graduation certificate / award is not enough - and a completion letter stating the medium was in English and other criteria (e.g. the duration etc.) included is required. 

In some cases a university transcript is also asked. 

To cover our bases we provided all of the above!


----------



## manu14143

Hey Guys,

I have a doubt regarding the driver's license.

Should I be applying for international driver's license if I am moving to Australia?

Or should my Indian license be enough to take the test and procure a license there?

Need your help guys..

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

manu14143 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding the driver's license.
> 
> Should I be applying for international driver's license if I am moving to Australia?
> 
> Or should my Indian license be enough to take the test and procure a license there?
> 
> Need your help guys..
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It depends on the state/territory - but assuming you're going to VIC based on your signature, this might be a good starting point:
https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers


----------



## hkhkhk

You can drive on Indian license for three months (if you have a PR) . Once you are here you need to apply for DKT (driver knowledge test) and then apply for driving test. 



manu14143 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding the driver's license.
> 
> Should I be applying for international driver's license if I am moving to Australia?
> 
> Or should my Indian license be enough to take the test and procure a license there?
> 
> Need your help guys..
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There is where I kill my time related to migration related stuff:
> 
> 1. AAT Decision Records
> 
> Administrative Appeals Tribunal of Australia
> 
> Read all the citizenship / migration related decision records, sometimes I search by visa subclass or issue area (e.g. PIC 4020).
> 
> Fascinating reading about procedural errors that can't be remedied to the AAT making really balanced judgements for people caught up in a bind to crazy examples of people trying to cheat the system, and in some cases getting caught months/years/decades later.
> 
> 2. The Migration Show (Mark Northam - love this guy)
> 
> https://migrationshow.com/
> 
> Mark has a few other shows where he discusses migration-related issues tailored toward other MARA agents / the general public too. His website also has some great info regarding the GTE (genuine temporary entrant) requirement for visitor visas and other tid bits.
> 
> 3. Lewis & Bollard Migration Newsletters
> 
> Peter Bollard (and George Lombard) has/have a reputation for expertise in navigating the visa process for applicants with complex health issues:
> 
> News | Lewis and Bollard Migration| Migration Agents and Lawyers Sydney
> 
> 
> The newsletters highlight interesting rulings at the AAT / Federal Court / High Court - and other quirky changes to the migration regulations.
> 
> 4. DHA Freedom of Information Disclosure Logs
> 
> Lots, and lots, and lots of really interesting bits of information here:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs
> 
> 5. DHA Skilled Visa Newsletters
> 
> This is my favourite one:
> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2017
> 
> Because it gave us the following insight:
> "_Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications._"
> 
> Can also find interesting tid bits the more you look at things.
> 
> --
> 
> Those are off the top of my head and cover most of what keeps me occupied when I'm fretting about my visa application and just want to jump down rabbit holes to get my mind off things!



HAHA good stuff but i will be watching a lot of Singaporean Food vlog since i am going to spend 12 hrs transit in Singapore in April. 

Since you are from Singapore, do you have any recommendation for Chilli Crab and good Singaporean noodle? I often go to Bugis for noodle but not sure where to get a nicer one.


----------



## manu14143

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It depends on the state/territory - but assuming you're going to VIC based on your signature, this might be a good starting point:
> 
> https://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/licences/renew-replace-or-update/new-to-victoria/overseas-drivers


Thanks for that...

It is now clear...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143

kumar.sandeep0109 said:


> You can drive on Indian license for three months (if you have a PR) . Once you are here you need to apply for DKT (driver knowledge test) and then apply for driving test.


Thanks Sandeep.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## twister68

Dear All,

We have lodged the visa application, and right now waiting for CO contact. I have one important query. We are yet to take a medical examination. I have High BP problem, and I take one medicine daily (although "mg" of the medicine is very less). We are planning to get the medical done soon. Will this BP problem cause any issue in my visa application? (Note: I am not the primary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant)

Regards
Rahul


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SAMYBOY said:


> HAHA good stuff but i will be watching a lot of Singaporean Food vlog since i am going to spend 12 hrs transit in Singapore in April.
> 
> Since you are from Singapore, do you have any recommendation for Chilli Crab and good Singaporean noodle? I often go to Bugis for noodle but not sure where to get a nicer one.


Dude.

Don't. Get. Me. Started. On. Food. 

So there is very little consensus sometimes cause everyone has their favourite place, and some of them are off the beaten path and tiny hole in the wall places.

For chilli crab (or crab in general) I love my local place deep in the heartlands - Ming Kitchen Seafood (Greenridge, Bukit Panjang). 

Noodles - depends what kind you looking for bro - but generally I like the Geylang area - beef noodles quite solid (and also quite a colourful area as that is where the legal red light district is too) which reminds me also has a quite famous 'No Signboard Seafood' place (although I don't go to these places much as there are lots of tourists). 

I would definitely try and go to an area you haven't been before, Singapore is tiny but food wise just exploding with lots of good places.


----------



## Marcus_1104

twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We have lodged the visa application, and right now waiting for CO contact. I have one important query. We are yet to take a medical examination. I have High BP problem, and I take one medicine daily (although "mg" of the medicine is very less). We are planning to get the medical done soon. Will this BP problem cause any issue in my visa application? (Note: I am not the primary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant)
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Not really sure about that, but from my experience (which i have only done my medical last week), taking blood sample is only mainly for checking HIV, they do not check any other things, but best to call up the panel clinic/hospital and consult them.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

twister68 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We have lodged the visa application, and right now waiting for CO contact. I have one important query. We are yet to take a medical examination. I have High BP problem, and I take one medicine daily (although "mg" of the medicine is very less). We are planning to get the medical done soon. Will this BP problem cause any issue in my visa application? (Note: I am not the primary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant)
> 
> Regards
> Rahul


Hey buddy - see:

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...uments/FOI/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf 

(page 15-17) 

Basically, as long as the cost of the treatment is less than AUD$40,000 over 5 years (assuming you are under 75 years of age) - you are good to go.

Of course if you have TB / HIV / Hepatitis / other conditions outlined in the Medical Office of the Commonwealth Advice Pack - the criteria you need to meet, to meet the health requirement, likely involves more things.


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Dude.
> 
> Don't. Get. Me. Started. On. Food.
> 
> So there is very little consensus sometimes cause everyone has their favourite place, and some of them are off the beaten path and tiny hole in the wall places.
> 
> For chilli crab (or crab in general) I love my local place deep in the heartlands - Ming Kitchen Seafood (Greenridge, Bukit Panjang).
> 
> Noodles - depends what kind you looking for bro - but generally I like the Geylang area - beef noodles quite solid (and also quite a colourful area as that is where the legal red light district is too) which reminds me also has a quite famous 'No Signboard Seafood' place (although I don't go to these places much as there are lots of tourists).
> 
> I would definitely try and go to an area you haven't been before, Singapore is tiny but food wise just exploding with lots of good places.


Yes the Frog porridge in Geylang is bomb plus the red light :mad2:

Do you recommend any good food around Merlion?

I will be spending most of my hr there.


----------



## Swethaganga

Granted...!
Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail.. 
it was killing me.. 
very long journey ended... 
Thank you every one.

ITA : 11 august 2018
Lodged: august 15 2018

CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son 
Submited same day. 

Grant: 15 feb ...
Time to pack bags and visit india..


Thank you all for the wishes. 

I wish everyone 
All the best.


----------



## Bandish

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Congratulations... 
Best wishes to you and your family... 
Well deserved 🙂


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Congrats  

Care to share when your CO contact was, and when you responded to it? 

Fellow Aug lodged case here, although I'm 190


----------



## Nailawajahat

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Many many congratulations.
When was your CO contact?
I also lodged on 16 August and got CO contact on 14 Nov.. still waiting for grant


----------



## Swethaganga

Sorry missed it .. 

CO was on 20th november.. 

Thank u all..


----------



## Jarnoma17

Raja the great said:


> Thanks Nitin


Congrats Raja..I have same CO closer to you as well. Hopefully I will get soon as well.


----------



## Janubless

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations😀😀⭐⭐ 😀😀😀🌟🌟⭐⭐what time did you receive the email?


----------



## jaggsb

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Congrats Swethaganga.  Best wishes.


----------



## rntbtm

Nailawajahat said:


> Many many congratulations.
> When was your CO contact?
> I also lodged on 16 August and got CO contact on 14 Nov.. still waiting for grant


Hi,

I lodged my visa in April and the last CO contact was on Nov 14. Haven't heard from them since. Your thoughts?


----------



## Travel1122

Congratulations to all who got the grants. Keep sharing the experience folks..


----------



## bssanthosh47

aujlayan said:


> Hi All,
> I have done 10th From Uttar Pradesh and the certificate is in Hindi. Do I need to get it translated first before uploading it? If it required at all?


All non English documents must be translated to English via a NATTI certified translator.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Nailawajahat

rntbtm said:


> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations.
> When was your CO contact?
> I also lodged on 16 August and got CO contact on 14 Nov.. still waiting for grant
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa in April and the last CO contact was on Nov 14. Haven't heard from them since. Your thoughts?
Click to expand...

Seems like they forgot us 😞
By the way who was your Co and what he asked for?


----------



## Rajesh arora

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Congratulations


----------



## Ravish84

Have u tried contacting them.. U are way above their timelines of 8 months? 



rntbtm said:


> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations.
> When was your CO contact?
> I also lodged on 16 August and got CO contact on 14 Nov.. still waiting for grant
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa in April and the last CO contact was on Nov 14. Haven't heard from them since. Your thoughts?
Click to expand...


----------



## ravias

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Congrats!! for the grant and best wishes ahead.

Can I ask what was the statutory declaration for son for?


----------



## hena15

Raja the great said:


> Thanks Hena
> 
> Hope you will get your Grant soon.


Thanks  :amen:


----------



## 3ayag

Hi,
I lodged my EOI on the 23rd of January, 2019 with 70 points. Can anyone please tell me whether I will get an invitation with these points?

Occupation : Electrical Engineer 233311
Age - 30
Experience - 5
IELTS - 10
Partner - 5
Naati - 5
Degree - 15

Thanks!!


----------



## hena15

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## rakheshrajan

Hi All
Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
EOI submitted-19-03-2018
Total points-70
ANZSCO-261313
Invite received-11-11-2018
Direct grant received-15-02-2019
Many thanks


----------



## jaggsb

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks


Congrats Rakesh for the Direct Grant. Enjoy the moment.  Best wishes for your move to Australia.

If you had created a case in Immitracker, kindly take a moment to update it.

Also, when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## ravias

Is there any thread where forum members discuss about 189 visa grant hold/refusal due to medical reasons or how the medical condition was overcome towards successful grant?


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Congrats rakheshrajan!

When did you lodge your visa?
And how muany points did you claim for experience?
Please update immitracker as well!





rakheshrajan said:


> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks


----------



## Rajesh arora

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks


Congratulations


----------



## RockyRaj

3ayag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on the 23rd of January, 2019 with 70 points. Can anyone please tell me whether I will get an invitation with these points?
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer 233311
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Experience - 5
> 
> IELTS - 10
> 
> Partner - 5
> 
> Naati - 5
> 
> Degree - 15
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




With 70 it would be after July. Try PTE Academic to increase your language points to 20 from the current 10 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakheshrajan

jaggsb said:


> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Rakesh for the Direct Grant. Enjoy the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes for your move to Australia.
> 
> If you had created a case in Immitracker, kindly take a moment to update it.
> 
> Also, when did you lodge your visa?
Click to expand...




Many thanks for your wishes .I will update the immitracker today.My lodgement date was 26-11-2018


----------



## JD DB

Congratulations to all who received their grants. I am so happy to see July, August and few October and November cases getting their grants finally. We have lodged ours on 21st November. Hope to get the golden mail soon.


----------



## hena15

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks


Congratulations!!! 

What is your lodgement date?


----------



## rakheshrajan

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Congrats rakheshrajan!
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> And how muany points did you claim for experience?
> Please update immitracker as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks
Click to expand...


Many thanks for your wishes.Visa lodgement date was 26-11-2018.10 points claimed for experience.I will update the immitracker today


----------



## rakheshrajan

Rajesh arora said:


> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...


Thank you rajesh


----------



## rakheshrajan

JD DB said:


> Congratulations to all who received their grants. I am so happy to see July, August and few October and November cases getting their grants finally. We have lodged ours on 21st November. Hope to get the golden mail soon.



Thank you.Wish you best of luck


----------



## rakheshrajan

hena15 said:


> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> What is your lodgement date?
Click to expand...

Thank you.Lodgement date was 26-11-2018


----------



## Divkasi

Hi, I got co contact on 1 feb’18 for overseas study certificate and uploaded the same day.

When can I expect the grant as per current timelines.visa lodged on 29 October(261313)


----------



## Bandish

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks


Congratulations!


----------



## Marcus_1104

Yo @Bandish, seeing you have removed the "stop predicting" phrase on your signature, does that means you are back running the prediction services?


----------



## jaggsb

rakheshrajan said:


> Many thanks for your wishes .I will update the immitracker today.My lodgement date was 26-11-2018


Wow, Awesome, that was a speedy grant.

Thanks for updating the immitracker. 

Best wishes.


----------



## jaggsb

JD DB said:


> Congratulations to all who received their grants. I am so happy to see July, August and few October and November cases getting their grants finally. We have lodged ours on 21st November. Hope to get the golden mail soon.


Yeah JD DB, Good to see the movement. I believe that yours will be very soon.

All the best.


----------



## jaggsb

Marcus_1104 said:


> Yo @Bandish, seeing you have removed the "stop predicting" phrase on your signature, does that means you are back running the prediction services?


It will be great if she starts to predict again. 

Bandish sister predictions were spot on for most of the cases and some were earlier than she predicted.


----------



## manusaavi

Congratulation and all the best for the future journey. Wish ours is also on the way. Applied on 03 nov and still awaiting..🤔


----------



## nirmitgarg

Hi All,

Is there any way to check if CO is assigned after importing application in immi account?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj

nirmitgarg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any way to check if CO is assigned after importing application in immi account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No unless CO contacts you.


----------



## rakheshrajan

Bandish said:


> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...



Thank you


----------



## rakheshrajan

jaggsb said:


> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your wishes .I will update the immitracker today.My lodgement date was 26-11-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Awesome, that was a speedy grant.
> 
> Thanks for updating the immitracker.
> 
> Best wishes.
Click to expand...



Thank you


----------



## thulili

Hi Swethaganga!

Congratulation!

What is starurotary declaration? How old is your son? My son is 7 years old. I do not know anything about starurotary declaration. Is it necessary that I have to submit that kind of paper for my son, too? 

Thank you! 



Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


----------



## Bandish

Marcus_1104 said:


> Yo @Bandish, seeing you have removed the "stop predicting" phrase on your signature, does that means you are back running the prediction services?


Ha ha ... no Marcus_1104 ... 
Thought everyone has already forgotten ... so no disclaimer required..


----------



## rakheshrajan

manusaavi said:


> Congratulation and all the best for the future journey. Wish ours is also on the way. Applied on 03 nov and still awaiting..🤔


Thank you.I wish you get your grant very soon.Best of luck.


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> It will be great if she starts to predict again.
> 
> Bandish sister predictions were spot on for most of the cases and some were earlier than she predicted.


Thanks for your kind words jaggsb  
But there were many others for whom it didn't work


----------



## Rupi2cool

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Many congratulations for ur grant!!


----------



## Rupi2cool

Bandish said:


> jaggsb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be great if she starts to predict again.
> 
> Bandish sister predictions were spot on for most of the cases and some were earlier than she predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words jaggsb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were many others for whom it didn't work
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I was one of them 😞


----------



## Travel1122

Hi experts,

I saw a post yesterday but no replies, around renewal of passport after lodging the visa request.

I understand new passport details have to be updated on immi account, but other than that do we need do make any changes?
Like PCC, Form 80 etc?

I saw same question being asked to Vab, not sure if it was replied.

Please if let us know.

Thanks


----------



## outspoken

I have promoted in the same company after lodging the visa application. Role and work remains the same, but designation changed. Do I need to inform dibp and how can I do that?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh

I would file form 1022 with the changes, if I was in a similar situation. The guidelines say:
_You do not have to notify the department of any changes in your
circumstances that occurred:
• after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa in
Australia); or
• after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for
your visa outside Australia)._
Since you haven't received your grant yet, you may want go this route. 

I am not a professional this is what I read on other sources. Please double check your options before making any decision.

Good luck!


----------



## Rupi2cool

outspoken said:


> I have promoted in the same company after lodging the visa application. Role and work remains the same, but designation changed. Do I need to inform dibp and how can I do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Something similar happened with me and I have not done anything. My Agent says it's not necessary.


----------



## kryptor21

Congrats Swetha, What is the statutory declaration for is it mandatory for offshore applicant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## viswa4486

Hi All,

Can anyone share me SD format and also I am offshore applicant, please help me how I can get it done.

Evidence of identity
As the passport photo does not match the photo provided for the health assessment
please provide:
a statutory declaration(s) signed by an Australian citizen or permanent resident who is not
the child’s relative:


----------



## kryptor21

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.


Congrats Swethaganga, What is the statutory declaration for is it mandatory for offshore applicant as well.

I am a offshore applicant and my daughter is one year old should I also submit statutory declaration for my daughter.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swethaganga

Thank you all.. 
Regarding staturatory declaration i dont know CO may ask or may not, 
As discused earlier for onshore candidates i know the process for offshore i dont know. 

** for those who wonder what is SD is—- 
CO asked me to provide SD for evidence if identity for my son, as his photo in pass port and present his appreance ia different( he grown up ...LOL) 

Passport was taken when he was around 3 months , when i lodged he was 2 years 6 months.

And it all deponds on CO and your luck.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Travel1122 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I saw a post yesterday but no replies, around renewal of passport after lodging the visa request.
> 
> I understand new passport details have to be updated on immi account, but other than that do we need do make any changes?
> Like PCC, Form 80 etc?
> 
> I saw same question being asked to Vab, not sure if it was replied.
> 
> Please if let us know.
> 
> Thanks


Not required . Just updated using update us option in your immi- account . And upload the new passport scanned copy .this should be sufficient.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

outspoken said:


> I have promoted in the same company after lodging the visa application. Role and work remains the same, but designation changed. Do I need to inform dibp and how can I do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It is not mandatory . But to be on the safer side you can update using change in circumstances option under update us tab . You may be asked for a updated RnR too . If possible get this handy and upload this too . Makes your case solid .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Sakshikalra

Granted on 14 feb on our anniversary


----------



## Divkasi

Sakshikalra said:


> Granted on 14 feb on our anniversary




Congratulations


----------



## Travel1122

Thanks Santhosh 👍




bssanthosh47 said:


> outspoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have promoted in the same company after lodging the visa application. Role and work remains the same, but designation changed. Do I need to inform dibp and how can I do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It is not mandatory . But to be on the safer side you can update using change in circumstances option under update us tab . You may be asked for a updated RnR too . If possible get this handy and upload this too . Makes your case solid .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I saw a post yesterday but no replies, around renewal of passport after lodging the visa request.
> 
> I understand new passport details have to be updated on immi account, but other than that do we need do make any changes?
> Like PCC, Form 80 etc?
> 
> I saw same question being asked to Vab, not sure if it was replied.
> 
> Please if let us know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Not required . Just updated using update us option in your immi- account . And upload the new passport scanned copy .this should be sufficient.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...




Travel1122 said:


> Thanks Santhosh 👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outspoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have promoted in the same company after lodging the visa application. Role and work remains the same, but designation changed. Do I need to inform dibp and how can I do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It is not mandatory . But to be on the safer side you can update using change in circumstances option under update us tab . You may be asked for a updated RnR too . If possible get this handy and upload this too . Makes your case solid .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Santhosh, sorry forgot to reply yesterday. You just update passport details using change of circumstances option, no need to update anything else.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Sakshikalra said:


> Granted on 14 feb on our anniversary


Congrats. Please share your timelines. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey buddy thanks for pointing that out, looks like I mean to say Form 1221 (Qn 27) - not Form 80 - that is where my mistake was (on Form 1221) and where I submitted a notification of incorrect answers was in relation to that mistake.
> 
> Personally I didn't upload a new form, I just relied on providing the info via the Immiaccount tab.
> 
> If I was to upload a new Form 80 / Form 1221 (e.g. due to substantial errors / omissions) - I would:
> 
> a) Upload the new form with something to the effect of "corrected/updated" and the new date.
> 
> b) Submit a notification of incorrect answers, stating which questions had incorrect info on the relevant Form and make reference to my new updated, dated, and signed Forms that will be uploaded.
> 
> Not sure if that is the ideal way to go about it, but just how I would


Hey buddy.. Looks like I also didn't provide secondary, Sr Secondary education details on Form 1221 too. Can you please explain the process of providing the information via Immiaccount tab? I remember I had provided Secondary and Sr. Secondary education details while lodging the Visa application? Is that sufficient Or you suggest something should also be done. If so, can you please provide the specific steps?

thank you


----------



## Rajesh arora

Sakshikalra said:


> Granted on 14 feb on our anniversary


Congratulations


----------



## pragathes

Seems like people are getting Grants even on Saturday! That too all CO contact cases!! Seems like a good sign :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I saw a post yesterday but no replies, around renewal of passport after lodging the visa request.
> 
> I understand new passport details have to be updated on immi account, but other than that do we need do make any changes?
> Like PCC, Form 80 etc?
> 
> I saw same question being asked to Vab, not sure if it was replied.
> 
> Please if let us know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Not required . Just updated using update us option in your immi- account . And upload the new passport scanned copy .this should be sufficient.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Santhosh 👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outspoken said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have promoted in the same company after lodging the visa application. Role and work remains the same, but designation changed. Do I need to inform dibp and how can I do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not mandatory . But to be on the safer side you can update using change in circumstances option under update us tab . You may be asked for a updated RnR too . If possible get this handy and upload this too . Makes your case solid .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Santhosh, sorry forgot to reply yesterday. You just update passport details using change of circumstances option, no need to update anything else.
Click to expand...

** Cheesy line alert **

Vab !! Don't forget me too ..hehe 😛 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## yogithegreat

pragathes said:


> Seems like people are getting Grants even on Saturday! That too all CO contact cases!! Seems like a good sign :fingerscrossed:


Yes they are, and You seem to be in striking distance, brace for it buddy...


----------



## bssanthosh47

yogithegreat said:


> pragathes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like people are getting Grants even on Saturday! That too all CO contact cases!! Seems like a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, and You seem to be in striking distance, brace for it buddy...
Click to expand...

Yes this is really good to see . 

But they have completely forgotten mechies 233512 ANZSCO codes . We r getting old day by day . And no sign of a pain killer (grant) . I am completely lost and can't even analyse the grants now . They have moved on with fresh cases . What about me 😞 :x

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes this is really good to see .
> 
> But they have completely forgotten mechies 233512 ANZSCO codes . We r getting old day by day . And no sign of a pain killer (grant) . I am completely lost and can't even analyse the grants now . They have moved on with fresh cases . What about me 😞 :x
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I also think the same what happened in your case? So unusual like this I have never seen.


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Required Info*

Hello Guys,

One of my Friend Affected with a Kind of polio at his childhood and, he cannot walk properly. 

My Question is, can he start the Australia PR Process ?

Please let me know your thoughts.


Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10
EOI (189) DOE : 1 September 2018 | 80 points
Invite: September 11 2018 | VISA Lodge: Sep17 2018
Co Contact: Nov 22, 2018
Grant: ????


----------



## sambitc

Hi,

Can anyone please confirm, if I can submit the 189 visa application without the PCC. I have applied for the PCC and it is taking time, maybe it will be ready by next week. Meanwhile, can I go ahead, pay the fees and upload the PCC later?

Regards,
Sambit


----------



## Nailawajahat

sambitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm, if I can submit the 189 visa application without the PCC. I have applied for the PCC and it is taking time, maybe it will be ready by next week. Meanwhile, can I go ahead, pay the fees and upload the PCC later?
> 
> Regards,
> Sambit


Yes you can.. upload all available docs and pay fees.. you can attach remaining docs later


----------



## yogithegreat

sambitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm, if I can submit the 189 visa application without the PCC. I have applied for the PCC and it is taking time, maybe it will be ready by next week. Meanwhile, can I go ahead, pay the fees and upload the PCC later?
> 
> Regards,
> Sambit


yes, infact most of the people start PCC process after lodging visa so as to get maximum IED


----------



## Kalyan1920

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> One of my Friend Affected with a Kind of polio at his childhood and, he cannot walk properly.
> 
> My Question is, can he start the Australia PR Process ?
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10
> EOI (189) DOE : 1 September 2018 | 80 points
> Invite: September 11 2018 | VISA Lodge: Sep17 2018
> Co Contact: Nov 22, 2018
> Grant: ????


Can any one please shed some light on this !!!


----------



## RockyRaj

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Friend Affected with a Kind of polio at his childhood and, he cannot walk properly.
> 
> 
> 
> My Question is, can he start the Australia PR Process ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10
> 
> EOI (189) DOE : 1 September 2018 | 80 points
> 
> Invite: September 11 2018 | VISA Lodge: Sep17 2018
> 
> Co Contact: Nov 22, 2018
> 
> Grant: ????




As long as your friend is independent without any aid on his own he can apply. Since his permanent condition would not incur significant cost to the health care system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

RockyRaj said:


> Kalyan1920 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Friend Affected with a Kind of polio at his childhood and, he cannot walk properly.
> 
> 
> 
> My Question is, can he start the Australia PR Process ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10
> 
> EOI (189) DOE : 1 September 2018 | 80 points
> 
> Invite: September 11 2018 | VISA Lodge: Sep17 2018
> 
> Co Contact: Nov 22, 2018
> 
> Grant: ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your friend is independent without any aid on his own he can apply. Since his permanent condition would not incur significant cost to the health care system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well said rocky . 

I also would suggest your friend to seek some professional advice and consult a MARA agent , as they would have had some prior experience in such conditions. He needs a professional help to guide him on his application .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

sambitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm, if I can submit the 189 visa application without the PCC. I have applied for the PCC and it is taking time, maybe it will be ready by next week. Meanwhile, can I go ahead, pay the fees and upload the PCC later?
> 
> Regards,
> Sambit


Yes you can . When u go to pay the fees , it will throw a prompt saying some mandatory doc's r missing . U can give the reason for y it is not available now and go ahead with paying the fees and lodging the application and upload the PCC once it is available with you .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

JG said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is really good to see .
> 
> But they have completely forgotten mechies 233512 ANZSCO codes . We r getting old day by day . And no sign of a pain killer (grant) . I am completely lost and can't even analyse the grants now . They have moved on with fresh cases . What about me 😞 :x
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> I also think the same what happened in your case? So unusual like this I have never seen.
Click to expand...

Yeah Josey , very strange indeed . I have tried all possible ways to find out if anything is pending from my end but the reply is, all is ok . Just do not understand the reason for delay and the delay has started to scare me now and i am getting more tensed now . 
Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## itspuneetv

Anyone from 2335XX occupation codes (Mechanical Engineering and related) waiting here? I saw some cases from got decision in 70-80 days but now getting impatient about my case.


----------



## itspuneetv

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes this is really good to see .
> 
> But they have completely forgotten mechies 233512 ANZSCO codes . We r getting old day by day . And no sign of a pain killer (grant) . I am completely lost and can't even analyse the grants now . They have moved on with fresh cases . What about me 😞 :x
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Just realised you are waiting since September. Trends have been really random for our occupation.


----------



## RockyRaj

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yeah Josey , very strange indeed . I have tried all possible ways to find out if anything is pending from my end but the reply is, all is ok . Just do not understand the reason for delay and the delay has started to scare me now and i am getting more tensed now .
> Cheers
> Santhosh




I wish I am wrong. But I suspect some background check is happening in your case. Check casually with your employers if any verification emails had been sent or they received calls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

Dear friends,
I got invite in 11 Feb 2019 round. My ACS is expiring on 1-March-2019. What action i need to do?

Your reply will be very helpful.


----------



## manusaavi

I think some COs are fast and gave the 261313 grant to dec applucants too. 
But there are a lot of early nov judgements waiting for the grant like me.😨


----------



## nitin2611

Swethaganga said:


> Granted...!
> Finally exactly after 6 months today i received my golden mail..
> it was killing me..
> very long journey ended...
> Thank you every one.
> 
> ITA : 11 august 2018
> Lodged: august 15 2018
> 
> CO : For starurotary declaration of my Son
> Submited same day.
> 
> Grant: 15 feb ...
> Time to pack bags and visit india..
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wishes.
> 
> I wish everyone
> All the best.




Many congratulations Swetha


----------



## nitin2611

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks




Many congratulations Rakesh. Wish you luck.


----------



## rahulkap1

Please advise if there is any Jobs related group/ whatsapp etc. in this group members? I am planning to move in 2 months and curious to check such groups sharing information about jobs/ openings where somebody can refer to kick start a starting/ beginning job in new country.

Pls advise and pls add me if any body is member of such group. ph: +91-9958833229


----------



## bssanthosh47

RockyRaj said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Josey , very strange indeed . I have tried all possible ways to find out if anything is pending from my end but the reply is, all is ok . Just do not understand the reason for delay and the delay has started to scare me now and i am getting more tensed now .
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I am wrong. But I suspect some background check is happening in your case. Check casually with your employers if any verification emails had been sent or they received calls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Been contacting buddy. They are also saying they have received nothing yet . Present hr and past hrs, both have received nothing yet as per them . God knows what's happening . Really scares me 😞 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## yogithegreat

vijgin said:


> Dear friends,
> I got invite in 11 Feb 2019 round. My ACS is expiring on 1-March-2019. What action i need to do?
> 
> Your reply will be very helpful.


Lodge your application..since acs was valid on date of receiving invitation, it should be fine

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

Sakshikalra said:


> Granted on 14 feb on our anniversary




Many congratulations Sakshi. Wish you luck


----------



## kryptor21

Swethaganga said:


> Thank you all..
> Regarding staturatory declaration i dont know CO may ask or may not,
> As discused earlier for onshore candidates i know the process for offshore i dont know.
> 
> ** for those who wonder what is SD is—-
> CO asked me to provide SD for evidence if identity for my son, as his photo in pass port and present his appreance ia different( he grown up ...LOL)
> 
> Passport was taken when he was around 3 months , when i lodged he was 2 years 6 months.
> 
> And it all deponds on CO and your luck.


Thanks for the information.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Sakshikalra said:


> Granted on 14 feb on our anniversary


Congratulations


----------



## jaggsb

manusaavi said:


> I think some COs are fast and gave the 261313 grant to dec applucants too.
> But there are a lot of early nov judgements waiting for the grant like me.😨


Yes, i agree that some of the cases grants were fast for ANZCO 261313. But still haven't seen anything for Dec. The latest for this code was granted on 26th Nov 2018.
Based on the immi tracker data for the past 6 months, Direct grants were issued at an average of 75-105 days without CO contact and 135- 145 days for CO contact.

So i believe yours DG is very soon. All the best.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

rahulkap1 said:


> Please advise if there is any Jobs related group/ whatsapp etc. in this group members? I am planning to move in 2 months and curious to check such groups sharing information about jobs/ openings where somebody can refer to kick start a starting/ beginning job in new country.
> 
> Pls advise and pls add me if any body is member of such group. ph: +91-9958833229




I don’t think such group exists. By the way No one responds if you are offshore. Being a fellow 233513 my recommendation is move either Perth or Sydney. Australia Naukri Page what I understand is www.seek.au. Try applying through that. Wish you all the best.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Sakshikalra said:


> Granted on 14 feb on our anniversary


Congrats Sakshikalra.. . Best wishes.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

bssanthosh47 said:


> Been contacting buddy. They are also saying they have received nothing yet . Present hr and past hrs, both have received nothing yet as per them . God knows what's happening . Really scares me 😞
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Then don’t worry. You are still within the global processing time and I wish you get your direct grant soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambitc

bssanthosh47 said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm, if I can submit the 189 visa application without the PCC. I have applied for the PCC and it is taking time, maybe it will be ready by next week. Meanwhile, can I go ahead, pay the fees and upload the PCC later?
> 
> Regards,
> Sambit
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can . When u go to pay the fees , it will throw a prompt saying some mandatory doc's r missing . U can give the reason for y it is not available now and go ahead with paying the fees and lodging the application and upload the PCC once it is available with you .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Nadine1986

I happened to upload the same document twice on 2 different dates and now both shows up. Not sure if anything could be done about this now.


----------



## Nadine1986

Did you try calling up DoHA or is it still too early?




bssanthosh47 said:


> yogithegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pragathes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like people are getting Grants even on Saturday! That too all CO contact cases!! Seems like a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, and You seem to be in striking distance, brace for it buddy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is really good to see .
> 
> But they have completely forgotten mechies 233512 ANZSCO codes . We r getting old day by day . And no sign of a pain killer (grant) . I am completely lost and can't even analyse the grants now . They have moved on with fresh cases . What about me 😞 :x
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## bssanthosh47

Nadine1986 said:


> Did you try calling up DoHA or is it still too early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yogithegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pragathes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like people are getting Grants even on Saturday! That too all CO contact cases!! Seems like a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, and You seem to be in striking distance, brace for it buddy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is really good to see .
> 
> But they have completely forgotten mechies 233512 ANZSCO codes . We r getting old day by day . And no sign of a pain killer (grant) . I am completely lost and can't even analyse the grants now . They have moved on with fresh cases . What about me 😞 :x
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As per the current grant trend and analysis it too late and very very very late from my point of view . 😛

But as per DHA global timelines it is early . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> As per the current grant trend and analysis it too late and very very very late from my point of view . 😛
> 
> But as per DHA global timelines it is early .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Best wishes Santhosh.


----------



## NB

Nadine1986 said:


> I happened to upload the same document twice on 2 different dates and now both shows up. Not sure if anything could be done about this now.


Once uploaded , no document can be deleted
There is nothing you can do about it 

Cheers


----------



## JD DB

Santhosh I sincerely hope and pray you get your grant next week. Praying for you.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

1. Mates, my agent is not giving me the TRN number of my application. When I insisted he told me to cancel the contract so that he will provide me with the TRN number. 

Then I asked him how to check the documents uploaded. He sent me a pdf file with documents uploaded lost.

There to my surprise I found that my spouse's functional English document has not been updated and also her educational documents.

When I asked him he said if the person is from recognized University then there is no need to upload functional English proof. But I asked him that he didn't upload the education proofs too. Then he said 'Is it' let me check.

Previously he didn't ask me about pf statements. When I asked him he said he is not sure if I have sent them and he thought I sent them.

Can I cancel the contract. Will there be any issue.

Please suggest.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> 1. Mates, my agent is not giving me the TRN number of my application. When I insisted he told me to cancel the contract so that he will provide me with the TRN number.
> 
> Then I asked him how to check the documents uploaded. He sent me a pdf file with documents uploaded lost.
> 
> There to my surprise I found that my spouse's functional English document has not been updated and also her educational documents.
> 
> When I asked him he said if the person is from recognized University then there is no need to upload functional English proof. But I asked him that he didn't upload the education proofs too. Then he said 'Is it' let me check.
> 
> Previously he didn't ask me about pf statements. When I asked him he said he is not sure if I have sent them and he thought I sent them.
> 
> Can I cancel the contract. Will there be any issue.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk




My view would be as below:

It depends how much money you had already paid to him and to continue further or not.

Send him a message officially to share the 17 page filled application form together with the fee receipt. Let him confirm in writing that the contract will be cancelled if he will share the TRN number or those documents.

Upon receipt of grant I recommend that you make a compliant with the department with the above message.

It is his obligation to share the application form submitted so that you can verify the correctness of information which anyway indicates you the TRN number. An agent has no right to mask any information as these are your and your dependent personnel information and the agent is just acting as an intern mediator to felicitate the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

*Regarding Medicals*

Hello
This is for one of my friend. He is planning to lodge his application, but one thing is bothering him and he did not get any proper answers.So I am posting it here hoping to get answers.
He had heart surgery 2-3 yrs back and has stents now. Will this be a problem during medicals? Will the visa be granted?
Any leads will be helpful. Meanwhile I have asked him to check with MARA Agent.

Thanks!


----------



## outspoken

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> 1. Mates, my agent is not giving me the TRN number of my application. When I insisted he told me to cancel the contract so that he will provide me with the TRN number.
> 
> Then I asked him how to check the documents uploaded. He sent me a pdf file with documents uploaded lost.
> 
> There to my surprise I found that my spouse's functional English document has not been updated and also her educational documents.
> 
> When I asked him he said if the person is from recognized University then there is no need to upload functional English proof. But I asked him that he didn't upload the education proofs too. Then he said 'Is it' let me check.
> 
> Previously he didn't ask me about pf statements. When I asked him he said he is not sure if I have sent them and he thought I sent them.
> 
> Can I cancel the contract. Will there be any issue.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


You will see the TRN number in that PDF as the footer. Also, you can find the number on the payment receipt as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

rmd123 said:


> Hello
> 
> This is for one of my friend. He is planning to lodge his application, but one thing is bothering him and he did not get any proper answers.So I am posting it here hoping to get answers.
> 
> He had heart surgery 2-3 yrs back and has stents now. Will this be a problem during medicals? Will the visa be granted?
> 
> Any leads will be helpful. Meanwhile I have asked him to check with MARA Agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




A health condition which will incur significant health cost to the Australian government will be evaluated. For a PR application it will be evaluated over a period of 5 years and the ongoing cost to be <45k AUD over a 5 year period to take forward the application further. Any Mara agent will not have an answer. An agent who is specialized in handling such health condition application is highly recommended to go with. One such would be George Lombard from Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

Is there any issue/delay in grant, if we keep on adding (two or three times) additional documents after visa Lodge, subject that all necessary documents were uploaded before lodgement.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

outspoken said:


> Is there any issue/delay in grant, if we keep on adding (two or three times) additional documents after visa Lodge, subject that all necessary documents were uploaded before lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




People had reported in the same thread that they got grant even after uploading documents couple of days prior. Highly recommend only to add strong and relevant documents. Adding so many would increase the work load and more time to evaluate the application. If the fate is to get a CO contact no one can stop. We all try to upload to the maximum to avoid a contact but at the same time we need to think twice before uploading whether it is relevant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken

RockyRaj said:


> People had reported in the same thread that they got grant even after uploading documents couple of days prior. Highly recommend only to add strong and relevant documents. Adding so many would increase the work load and more time to evaluate the application. If the fate is to get a CO contact no one can stop. We all try to upload to the maximum to avoid a contact but at the same time we need to think twice before uploading whether it is relevant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understood. Relevant documents! Gotcha. 
There's no need to add multiple documents to prove same thing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

As per the current grant trend and analysis it too late and very very very late from my point of view . 😛

But as per DHA global timelines it is early . 

Cheers
Santhosh[/QUOTE]

You would never know, grant could be just around the corner. The grant trends of 23351 series isn't consistent anyway. So fingers crossed. Cheers and all the best.


----------



## rmd123

Thanks for the reply. I will let him know.




RockyRaj said:


> A health condition which will incur significant health cost to the Australian government will be evaluated. For a PR application it will be evaluated over a period of 5 years and the ongoing cost to be <45k AUD over a 5 year period to take forward the application further. Any Mara agent will not have an answer. An agent who is specialized in handling such health condition application is highly recommended to go with. One such would be George Lombard from Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

NB said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to upload the same document twice on 2 different dates and now both shows up. Not sure if anything could be done about this now.
> 
> 
> 
> Once uploaded , no document can be deleted
> There is nothing you can do about it
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Jeez, I am a mess. Any possible repercussions due to this? Cheers NB.


----------



## rakheshrajan

nitin2611 said:


> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations Rakesh. Wish you luck.
Click to expand...




Thank you


----------



## bssanthosh47

Nadine1986 said:


> Jeez, I am a mess. Any possible repercussions due to this? Cheers NB.


As long as both the documents are same to same and has no conflicting information between each other it is fine . nothing much can be done now . Can not delete too.

Relax buddy  This not much of a big issue to worry about  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Nadine1986

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks


Congrats


----------



## Nadine1986

bssanthosh47 said:


> As long as both the documents are same to same and has no conflicting information between each other it is fine . nothing much can be done now . Can not delete too.
> 
> Relax buddy  This not much of a big issue to worry about
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AGupta said:


> Hey buddy.. Looks like I also didn't provide secondary, Sr Secondary education details on Form 1221 too. Can you please explain the process of providing the information via Immiaccount tab? I remember I had provided Secondary and Sr. Secondary education details while lodging the Visa application? Is that sufficient Or you suggest something should also be done. If so, can you please provide the specific steps?
> 
> thank you


First I uploaded my secondary education details doco to my Immiaccount.

Then under the Update Us tab I opened up the notification of incorrect answers form:

Info which was incorrect - I stated I had omitted to mention my secondary school education details on Form X Question X.

Info which is correct - I shared the info and stated it has been uploaded to my Immiaccount on X date. I reiterated that this info is for DHA's record keeping purposes and not education that I am claiming points for this visa.

Reason why incorrect - I stated it was a genuine mistake due to misreading the question, and that I had provided this info already on my visa application. 

Hope that helps


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> First I uploaded my secondary education details doco to my Immiaccount.
> 
> Then under the Update Us tab I opened up the notification of incorrect answers form:
> 
> Info which was incorrect - I stated I had omitted to mention my secondary school education details on Form X Question X.
> 
> Info which is correct - I shared the info and stated it has been uploaded to my Immiaccount on X date. I reiterated that this info is for DHA's record keeping purposes and not education that I am claiming points for this visa.
> 
> Reason why incorrect - I stated it was a genuine mistake due to misreading the question, and that I had provided this info already on my visa application.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks a ton as always. your responses are always detailed, logical and to the point.


----------



## rakheshrajan

Nadine1986 said:


> rakheshrajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Thank you for all your help.We have received the grant today.
> EOI submitted-19-03-2018
> Total points-70
> ANZSCO-261313
> Invite received-11-11-2018
> Direct grant received-15-02-2019
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
Click to expand...



Thank you


----------



## vivinlobo

Any Engineering Technogists lodged visa in November 2018??

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

vivinlobo said:


> Any Engineering Technogists lodged visa in November 2018??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


It must be close to 50 people must have applied in November in 233914.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Where to check the document names uploaded in immiaccount. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satyant

Any Forester/Agricultural Scientist lodged application in Nov 2018?


----------



## waqasashraf03

I lodged visa on 1st November


----------



## bssanthosh47

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Where to check the document names uploaded in immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Check attach document tab . If not download the file from your home page which shows the complete list of docs attached at the time of lodgement .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vivinlobo

waqasashraf03 said:


> I lodged visa on 1st November


Have you applied under engineering technogist? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## waqasashraf03

Yes


----------



## sumitgupta225

Hello experts,

Needed advice related to form 80. I was going through the documents uploaded and found that my form 80 didn't have answers to question related to family, i,e, 42 to 46. I am sure i had filled them but because of either a software bug or me screwing it up, the form 80 uploaded there doesn't have answers. 

Now, though CO didn't ask for form 80, shall i be proactive and upload the updated form 80? Or shall i sit quietly and do nothing since i may need to explain, etc?

if re-upload, shall i put a cover note in the form 80 itself or shall i use the 'notification of incorrect answers' section?

TIA.


----------



## tejaswireddy99

hi experts 

need ur help 
me and my wife had received grant on 14 feb 2019 and my date of entry IED is 16 oct 2019 
but my wife is pregnant 13 weeks and doctor told not to travel so can i ask the case officer for extension of IED , does they will extend IED ? 
i had not at informed to immigration about the pregnancy of my wife as it was very early stage , does it will effect my PR grant . 
please suggest me what i have to do now


----------



## nimit.s

Friends need some advice....

1) For proof of work experience, i'm showing the RnR, Payslips, Form16 & ITR of all companies/duration. However i have bank statements only for last 8.5 years and not before it.
Would that be a problem in my application assessment ? Tried to approach the banks but un-able to get it as the accounts are now closed since long.

2) For my current company, the RnR is provided by a colleague and not by company HR due to know reasons. Do you think the CO will insist to get only by the company HR ?
_Does anyone got the grant by providing the current company RnR vai SD only ? _

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## rmd123

Hi,

1) I think that should be sufficient, if you have form 16 and payslips for the entire work period. Try and see if bank can respond you via email, saying they can not provide you the statements, you can attach this as proof, if CO asks you.

2) Yes, I only submitted reference letter signed by my colleague for the current company. I got a direct grant. If you have enough other documents that proves ur employment, then you are good. 
All the best !



nimit.s said:


> Friends need some advice....
> 
> 1) For proof of work experience, i'm showing the RnR, Payslips, Form16 & ITR of all companies/duration. However i have bank statements only for last 8.5 years and not before it.
> Would that be a problem in my application assessment ? Tried to approach the banks but un-able to get it as the accounts are now closed since long.
> 
> 2) For my current company, the RnR is provided by a colleague and not by company HR due to know reasons. Do you think the CO will insist to get only by the company HR ?
> _Does anyone got the grant by providing the current company RnR vai SD only ? _
> 
> Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## outspoken

tejaswireddy99 said:


> hi experts
> 
> 
> 
> need ur help
> 
> me and my wife had received grant on 14 feb 2019 and my date of entry IED is 16 oct 2019
> 
> but my wife is pregnant 13 weeks and doctor told not to travel so can i ask the case officer for extension of IED , does they will extend IED ?
> 
> i had not at informed to immigration about the pregnancy of my wife as it was very early stage , does it will effect my PR grant .
> 
> please suggest me what i have to do now


Your pr is already granted. Now, if you want to extend the IED due to medical reasons of your wife, you can ask the CO to extend it. If you provide enough proof, I believe they will understand and provide an extension in IED at least for your wife. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tejaswireddy99 said:


> hi experts
> 
> need ur help
> me and my wife had received grant on 14 feb 2019 and my date of entry IED is 16 oct 2019
> but my wife is pregnant 13 weeks and doctor told not to travel so can i ask the case officer for extension of IED , does they will extend IED ?
> i had not at informed to immigration about the pregnancy of my wife as it was very early stage , does it will effect my PR grant .
> please suggest me what i have to do now


The IED cannot be extended, but may be waived in certain circumstances, see:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...02-ied-few-months-extension.html#post14798858


----------



## Rosun

Hi guys,

How to highlight or reply to the particular comment in the thread.

Warm Regards


----------



## Rosun

Rosun said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How to highlight or reply to the particular comment in the thread.
> 
> Warm Regards




I found it


----------



## Marcus_1104

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Global Visa Processing Times now shows 189 Point Tested are down to 5 - 7 months !!!

But upon checking my iMMiAccount, still showing 6-8 months though.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Marcus_1104 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times
> 
> Global Visa Processing Times now shows 189 Point Tested are down to 5 - 7 months !!!
> 
> But upon checking my iMMiAccount, still showing 6-8 months though.


It may or may not get updated in the next system maintenance of Immi Account 

need to wait and watch .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Sona Singh

Yes, I lodged for Agricultural Scientist on 10th November. Till today, no update.....


----------



## Jarnoma17

Same with my application as well. It is showing 6-8 while it has already been changed to 5-7, I think they are doing some changes to the immi account or it might get update after today, monday!
Thanks 
Jarnoma


----------



## Nailawajahat

So no grant reported for today yet


----------



## Michael6609

its a big day for me... The best day for me...
Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant. 
My timeline is as follows:

Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017 
EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
..............i lost the hope completely......................
...........almost gave up the dream...........................

pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )

ITA: 11.11.2018 
Lodged: 20.11.2018 
Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today ) 

plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead. 

thanks, everyone.


----------



## Jarnoma17

Congratulations!


----------



## vikrshar

Congratulations 



Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


----------



## vivinlobo

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> 
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> 
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> 
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> 
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> 
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> 
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> 
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> 
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> 
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> 
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> 
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, everyone.


All the best, God bless

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMYBOY

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Big Congratulations Michael6609.


----------



## Rajesh arora

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Marcus_1104 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times
> 
> Global Visa Processing Times now shows 189 Point Tested are down to 5 - 7 months !!!
> 
> But upon checking my iMMiAccount, still showing 6-8 months though.


Thanks for pointing that out!

Unfortunately 190 has gone up to 8-10 months (was 7-8 last month).


----------



## nitin2611

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> 
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> 
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> 
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> 
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> 
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> 
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> 
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> 
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> 
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> 
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> 
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, everyone.




Hi Michael 

The perseverance does pay. Many congratulations. Wish you luck. 

Nitin


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> 
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> 
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> 
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> 
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> 
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> 
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> 
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> 
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> 
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> 
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> 
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Congratulations on your Visa Grant 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, i know this question has been asked many times but unable to find the particular reply: My application page shows date submitted as 04 nov but last updated as 28 nov. Which date is referred for application picking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Congrats Micheal. Your perseverance and hard work paid off. Your Grant definitely lights up the Monday morning for most of us.

Best wishes for your dream journey.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> 
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> 
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> 
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> 
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> 
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> 
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> 
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> 
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> 
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> 
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> 
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Loved what you did after you lost the dream. You chased it back!!!


----------



## jaggsb

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Loved what you did after you lost the dream. You chased it back!!!


Reading through your signature, your version of struggles to achieve the desired score is definitely inspiring. 

Expecting a detailed post from you once you received a Direct Grant.

Best wishes for a speedy grant.


----------



## hena15

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Congratulations!! Great news!!
What is your job code?


----------



## Michael6609

hena15 said:


> Congratulations!! Great news!!
> What is your job code?


oh.. i just missed to mention my prof code out of excitement. 
its Civil Engineer ( 233211 )


----------



## Michael6609

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Loved what you did after you lost the dream. You chased it back!!!


thanks a lot, mate. it had been really a hectic/horrible journey. never been so much happy in my life. plz, keep me in ur prayer.


----------



## Michael6609

jaggsb said:


> Congrats Micheal. Your perseverance and hard work paid off. Your Grant definitely lights up the Monday morning for most of us.
> 
> Best wishes for your dream journey.


thanks, mate. i cant still believe it. i m just flying .... 
keep me in ur prayer...


----------



## Michael6609

Jarnoma17 said:


> Congratulations!


thanks. plz, keep me in ur prayer.


----------



## Michael6609

vikrshar said:


> Congratulations


thanks, mate. 
plz, keep me in ur prayer.


----------



## Michael6609

vivinlobo said:


> All the best, God bless
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


thanks, mate.


----------



## Bandish

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Congratulations Michael6609 ... 
Well deserved ...
Enjoy the moment


----------



## priyanka20

Hi All,

I got my 189 invite on 11 Feb and in process of lodging visa. I have some queries related to Visa Lodge. 

1. Do we need to submit the soft copies of documents like (FORM16, Salary Slips, Offer Letters, Passport, Aadhar Card, Marriage Certificate, Child Birth Certificate, All Education documents) as it is or need to notarize them?
2. How to submit ZZFORM80 anf FORM1221? Convert them to word and fill or take print out and fill and then scan and upload?


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my 189 invite on 11 Feb and in process of lodging visa. I have some queries related to Visa Lodge.
> 
> 1. Do we need to submit the soft copies of documents like (FORM16, Salary Slips, Offer Letters, Passport, Aadhar Card, Marriage Certificate, Child Birth Certificate, All Education documents) as it is or need to notarize them?
> 2. How to submit ZZFORM80 anf FORM1221? Convert them to word and fill or take print out and fill and then scan and upload?


1. Scanned copy of any black and white document needs to be notarized. Scanned copy of colored documents should be uploaded as it is.
2. Download "Adobe Acrobat Reader DC". You would be able to edit form 80 using this software. Form 1221 is not mandatory. At the end, you need to sign form 80 as well, which can be accomplished using this same software, electronically, by using the "Fill & Sign" option available on the right pane.


----------



## thulili

Hi !

1/ For docs written in English (for example Passport), I scanned the original in colour. For docs written in other languages, they must be translated in English and notaized and scanned both the original and the translated docs. 

2/ My husband directly filled the form by PC, and then printed out to sign and scanned. I didn't know how to fill directly, so I printed out and wrote by pen and scanned. You can do whatever you want.




priyanka20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my 189 invite on 11 Feb and in process of lodging visa. I have some queries related to Visa Lodge.
> 
> 1. Do we need to submit the soft copies of documents like (FORM16, Salary Slips, Offer Letters, Passport, Aadhar Card, Marriage Certificate, Child Birth Certificate, All Education documents) as it is or need to notarize them?
> 2. How to submit ZZFORM80 anf FORM1221? Convert them to word and fill or take print out and fill and then scan and upload?


----------



## priyanka20

Bandish said:


> 1. Scanned copy of any black and white document needs to be notarized. Scanned copy of colored documents should be uploaded as it is.
> 2. Download "Adobe Acrobat Reader DC". You would be able to edit form 80 using this software. Form 1221 is not mandatory. At the end, you need to sign form 80 as well, which can be accomplished using this same software, electronically, by using the "Fill & Sign" option available on the right pane.


Thx for the clarification !!
Can you tell me what exactly is form 1221 for? I listed down the documents required for visa from few of the posts in this forum only. It was mentioned in 2-3 posts to submit form80 and form1221 both.


----------



## jaindhawal83

tejaswireddy99 said:


> hi experts
> 
> need ur help
> me and my wife had received grant on 14 feb 2019 and my date of entry IED is 16 oct 2019
> but my wife is pregnant 13 weeks and doctor told not to travel so can i ask the case officer for extension of IED , does they will extend IED ?
> i had not at informed to immigration about the pregnancy of my wife as it was very early stage , does it will effect my PR grant .
> please suggest me what i have to do now


Hi Mate,

You can let your CO know about it and they might extend it on the basis of letter from doctor.

If pregnancy is not complicated then better consult another doctor and try to fly before that as its only 13 weeks now and generally they allow to fly till 32 weeks.

Baby born in Aus will get Aus citizenship.
Just another angle of looking at it.


----------



## Michael6609

Bandish said:


> Congratulations Michael6609 ...
> Well deserved ...
> Enjoy the moment


thnx.....mate.


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> Thx for the clarification !!
> Can you tell me what exactly is form 1221 for? I listed down the documents required for visa from few of the posts in this forum only. It was mentioned in 2-3 posts to submit form80 and form1221 both.


Form 1221 is "Additional Personal Particulars" of an applicant. It has almost same information as Form 80 in concise form. 
Once you fill form 80 and open 1221, you will be able to decide yourself, if its required or not.

Generally to avoid any possible CO contact, people upload this document. It is up to you to upload it or not.


----------



## jaindhawal83

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


So effectively you got PR in 3 months of lodging it.

Thats great. Congrats.


----------



## bssanthosh47

jaindhawal83 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> You can let your CO know about it and they might extend it on the basis of letter from doctor.
> 
> If pregnancy is not complicated then better consult another doctor and try to fly before that as its only 13 weeks now and generally they allow to fly till 32 weeks.
> 
> Baby born in Aus will get Aus citizenship.
> Just another angle of looking at it.


I might be wrong but i dont think baby born in Australia will get Australia citizenship directly . I think You will need to add the kid under your PR and in the later stages as per your eligibility can apply for citizenship .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> 
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> 
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> 
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> 
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> 
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> 
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> 
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> 
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> 
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> 
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> 
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Hearty congratulations Michael!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

bssanthosh47 said:


> I might be wrong but i dont think baby born in Australia will get Australia citizenship directly . I think You will need to add the kid under your PR and in the later stages as per your eligibility can apply for citizenship .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Baby will get citizenship directly if he/she is born in Australia (of course the parent must hold valid PR)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

davidng said:


> Baby will get citizenship directly if he/she is born in Australia (of course the parent must hold valid PR)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh yes , you are correct .

Just found this info .

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/life/chil

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## davidng

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yeah Josey , very strange indeed . I have tried all possible ways to find out if anything is pending from my end but the reply is, all is ok . Just do not understand the reason for delay and the delay has started to scare me now and i am getting more tensed now .
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh, how many companies did you claim? Did you get employment verification?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

wrecker said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> Wish could spend more time on forums. But the prep doesn't allow to. But I still check from time to time to see who all have got grants and who all are still pending.
> 
> Will start pets paperwork once I reach Australia and get a job and pet friendly house/apartment. Booked tickets for March.
> 
> What's happening with your case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey Wrecker,
Good to see you back. I understand that.
Got a DG in late Jan, thanks for all your help. Planning Sydney in April. Good luck with your migration mate.


----------



## Saif

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am so so happy to inform you of my GRANT today for the family of 4 this afternoon 12 Feb.
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Code 224711 (Management Consultant)
> Total 75 Points
> EOI: 31-August-2018
> 189 Invitation : 11-September-2018
> 189 Visa Lodge: 15-September-2018
> PCC, Medicals: Sep 2018
> CO contacted for PCC: 17 Dec 2018 (which was already submitted in late Sep, but just re-uploaded on 17 Dec 2018)
> GRANT: 12-Feb-2019
> 
> All the best wishes for you guys waiting for the grant!


Congratulations


----------



## bssanthosh47

Was heavily loaded with work at ofc and i absolutely mean absolutely have no mood or mind to do any work  with an empty mind & with lots of thoughts running through my mind few of old GUNBUNs puns came across my mind . one of which is below .

"Most of my batch mates had already moved to Australia / or about to leave. By the time my grant would come, there won't be anyone here to recognize my case. I may create 3-4 fake profiles to congratulate myself"

How time changes  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

davidng said:


> Hi Santhosh, how many companies did you claim? Did you get employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


3 companies . No updates on EV buddy . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

Vab18 said:


> Morning guys!
> Well where do I start! I’m shaking with happiness!
> Today is the 86th day since IACM and 149th day since we lodged our visas and today we got our Grants 🎉
> Family of 5 hubby is main applicant
> TRA skills Assessment 17/05/18
> IELTS 10/02/18
> EOI 18/05/18
> ITA 11/08/18
> Lodged 18/09/18
> PCC 04/09/18
> Medicals 06/09/18
> IACM 20/11/18
> Grant 14/02/19
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for your advice and kind words throughout it’s been a journey! Special thanks to Wrecker, Aupr04, Sharath12, Bssantshosh and Robanto and I really hope all you guys waiting get your grant soon.
> Thank you 🙂


Congratulations Vab18, was waiting eagerly for your announcement. That eases some nerves I guess


----------



## davidng

bssanthosh47 said:


> 3 companies . No updates on EV buddy .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Mine one is 2/4 not sure how it goes . Good luck mate.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Michael6609 said:


> thanks. plz, keep me in ur prayer.


Congratulations mate. Happy to see you so happy


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> I might be wrong but i dont think baby born in Australia will get Australia citizenship directly . I think You will need to add the kid under your PR and in the later stages as per your eligibility can apply for citizenship .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Babies born in Aus gets a citizenship if either of the parents holds a PR or Aus citizenship. Otherwise the baby gets the same visa which either of the parents holds, usually the one with higher priority.


----------



## Saif

Congratulations to all who got their Grants while I was away (if I missed anyone)


----------



## nitin2611

bssanthosh47 said:


> Was heavily loaded with work at ofc and i absolutely mean absolutely have no mood or mind to do any work  with an empty mind & with lots of thoughts running through my mind few of old GUNBUNs puns came across my mind . one of which is below .
> 
> 
> 
> "Most of my batch mates had already moved to Australia / or about to leave. By the time my grant would come, there won't be anyone here to recognize my case. I may create 3-4 fake profiles to congratulate myself"
> 
> 
> 
> How time changes
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh



May be not be in the category of 'batch mates' you mentioned but Will be there to congratulate you Santosh. Wishing you get your grant soon...


----------



## hena15

Very few grants today :|


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlurker

Hi,

I've been reading the messages here. Are you guys applying for work in AU already while waiting for your visas?

Thank you.


----------



## awaissheikh01

Following, lodged my application for subclass 189 on 18/10/2018


----------



## nimit.s

rmd123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) I think that should be sufficient, if you have form 16 and payslips for the entire work period. Try and see if bank can respond you via email, saying they can not provide you the statements, you can attach this as proof, if CO asks you.
> 
> 2) Yes, I only submitted reference letter signed by my colleague for the current company. I got a direct grant. If you have enough other documents that proves ur employment, then you are good.
> All the best !


Thanks man for sharing your inputs..!!
Appreciate it.


----------



## nimit.s

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................


Many congratulations Michael6609..!!
I can closely relate to you anxiety,sorrow and finally the happiness.

I was too sailing on the same boat with ACS done by 03/2017.
Alas managed [email protected] and now about to lodge the VISA application soon.

Whats keep me motivated....
“Dream is not that which you see while sleeping it is something that does not let you sleep" by Late A.P.J. Abdul Kalam


----------



## Eldar

hi everyone,

i have a question. could you please help me with that. 

i have lodged my case (233111) on 19.11.2018 and I have not claimed any points for my work experience. Recently, I changed my work, and I notifed DHA through change of circustances section and uploaded my 1022 form into attachment section (other documents). 

Do i have to now upload my new updated cv and form 80? 

thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet

Hlo guys
What does the initial assessment mean


----------



## Bandish

hena15 said:


> Very few grants today :|


7 grants for today seems ok.


----------



## sumitgupta225

*advice needed!*



sumitgupta225 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Needed advice related to form 80. I was going through the documents uploaded and found that my form 80 didn't have answers to question related to family, i,e, 42 to 46. I am sure i had filled them but because of either a software bug or me screwing it up, the form 80 uploaded there doesn't have answers.
> 
> Now, though CO didn't ask for form 80, shall i be proactive and upload the updated form 80? Or shall i sit quietly and do nothing since i may need to explain, etc?
> 
> if re-upload, shall i put a cover note in the form 80 itself or shall i use the 'notification of incorrect answers' section?
> 
> TIA.


Anyone?


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Was heavily loaded with work at ofc and i absolutely mean absolutely have no mood or mind to do any work  with an empty mind & with lots of thoughts running through my mind few of old GUNBUNs puns came across my mind . one of which is below .
> 
> "Most of my batch mates had already moved to Australia / or about to leave. By the time my grant would come, there won't be anyone here to recognize my case. I may create 3-4 fake profiles to congratulate myself"
> 
> How time changes
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I don't agree that your mind is empty ... Else there would have been no problem. 
Hope your tensions get relieved tomorrow


----------



## Bandish

Kaur preet said:


> Hlo guys
> What does the initial assessment mean


Did you get a CO contact and yet to provide the requested data?

In this case, the status changes from received to Initial assessment.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Eldar said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i have a question. could you please help me with that.
> 
> i have lodged my case (233111) on 19.11.2018 and I have not claimed any points for my work experience. Recently, I changed my work, and I notifed DHA through change of circustances section and uploaded my 1022 form into attachment section (other documents).
> 
> Do i have to now upload my new updated cv and form 80?
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No need to upload a new form 80 or a new resume. It's enough that you updated the DHA about your new job. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

sumitgupta225 said:


> Anyone?


No idea, if anyone has re-uploaded form 80 after modifications.
What I think is, you should only use the 'notification of incorrect answers' section and mention that you missed answering these questions and that it was unintentional.

May be someone who re-uploaded form80 and got grant could add more.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Hey Wrecker,
> Good to see you back. I understand that.
> Got a DG in late Jan, thanks for all your help. Planning Sydney in April. Good luck with your migration mate.


So u r back without a Statutory Declaration (SD)


----------



## Rupi2cool

Michael6609 said:


> its a big day for me... The best day for me...
> Got the visa this morning. Its a direct grant.
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Positive assessment from EA: 17.07.2017
> EOI submitted: 18.07.2017 ( with 60 points )
> Points reduced by 5 due to crossing age limit on 17.12.2017
> Achieved IETLS 7 on: 11.02.2018 ( points 65 )
> ..............i lost the hope completely......................
> ...........almost gave up the dream...........................
> 
> pte first attempt: 22.09.2018 ( missed 79+ in listening only )
> pte 2nd attempt: 22.10.2018 ( scored each band 79+ )
> 
> ITA: 11.11.2018
> Lodged: 20.11.2018
> Direct grant: 18.02.2019 ( today )
> 
> plz, keep me in ur prayers for the journey ahead.
> 
> thanks, everyone.


Congratulations and all the best for your future..


----------



## Eldar

Thank you.


sudarshanreddy09 said:


> No need to upload a new form 80 or a new resume. It's enough that you updated the DHA about your new job.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations to all those who received grant recently, was not able to follow posts due to travel to home country. In the meanwhile received a three year extension on H1B beyond initial 6 years & back to the US now as I wait for my grant by end of the month; if I am lucky enough to get it in 90 days like most direct grants happen.


----------



## robanto

To everyone watching this space, it looks like they've updated Estimated Processing Time for grants on Immiaccount. It read 6-8 months yesterday. Today-> 5-7 months.


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> Congratulations to all those who received grant recently, was not able to follow posts due to travel to home country. In the meanwhile received a three year extension on H1B beyond initial 6 years & back to the US now as I wait for my grant by end of the month; if I am lucky enough to get it in 90 days like most direct grants happen.


I also lodged my visa on the same day. did you get any update?


----------



## kryptor21

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Yes, for the few past few days there are no grants for 262112. I am also eagerly waiting for my grant. Lodged on 04th Nov.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ravi, Harpeet, Intruder,

I am also sailing in the same boat ICT 262112 visa application lodged on 6th Nov 2018. Lets hope this week brings us good luck. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Gee

Hi guys. I lodged my 189 application on 11 Nov for 234611 Medical Lab Scientist onshore and I am waiting for my grant. I got a job offer interstate just yesterday and gonna move next week. Do I need to update my new residential address on my appication? My grant/CO contact is coming close so I kind of don't want to update or edit anything that can prolong the processing time.


----------



## Jarnoma17

Alex Gee said:


> Hi guys. I lodged my 189 application on 11 Nov for 234611 Medical Lab Scientist onshore and I am waiting for my grant. I got a job offer interstate just yesterday and gonna move next week. Do I need to update my new residential address on my appication? My grant/CO contact is coming close so I kind of don't want to update or edit anything that can prolong the processing time.


So far I know you don't need to.


----------



## KeeDa

Alex Gee said:


> Hi guys. I lodged my 189 application on 11 Nov for 234611 Medical Lab Scientist onshore and I am waiting for my grant. I got a job offer interstate just yesterday and gonna move next week. Do I need to update my new residential address on my appication? My grant/CO contact is coming close so I kind of don't want to update or edit anything that can prolong the processing time.


Yes, you have to. Click on "update details" on the left in your application and then "Change of address details" on the right.


----------



## inotrb

Hi guys,

I have lodged my application and around a month ago case officer contacted me for PCC. I have uploaded the document on the same day and I was wondering if this means that I have passed the point criteria and the only missing document was PCC? Also does it mean that the only thing is left is that I need to wait for the case officer to open my application and send me the grant?

Cheers


----------



## inotrb

Hi guys,

I have lodged my application and around a month ago case officer contacted me for PCC. I have uploaded the document on the same day and I was wondering if this means that I have passed the point criteria and the only missing document was PCC? Also does it mean that the only thing is left is that I need to wait for the case officer to open my application and send me the grant?

Cheers


----------



## Jarnoma17

kryptor21 said:


> Hey Ravi, Harpeet, Intruder,
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat ICT 262112 visa application lodged on 6th Nov 2018. Lets hope this week brings us good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Same here desperately waiting..lodged on 14th Sep and CO 19th responded same day for PTE score


----------



## Nailawajahat

Hi guys
This wait is killing me
Lodged on 16 august
Co contact 14th nov responded same day for pte score
Desperately waiting for grant since then


----------



## Oneil

Nailawajahat said:


> Hi guys
> This wait is killing me
> Lodged on 16 august
> Co contact 14th nov responded same day for pte score
> Desperately waiting for grant since then


I suppose get your mind if it for a while.
Hopefully by March you should get a response


----------



## Nailawajahat

Oneil said:


> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> This wait is killing me
> Lodged on 16 august
> Co contact 14th nov responded same day for pte score
> Desperately waiting for grant since then
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose get your mind if it for a while.
> Hopefully by March you should get a response
Click to expand...

I'm really hoping to get it this month


----------



## aviator505

Hi All,
A basic query.How would we get to know in case there is a CO contact.Does the application status change to something from "Received" status.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robanto

This question is to our pr pundits here  Love all the help going around. Thanks in advance peeps. My dates are -
17 Sept 2018 - Applied for 189
22 Nov 2018 - IACM email 
The estimated processing time on my immiaccount now says 5-7 months. Since it's now 5 months since I applied for my PR, would it make sense for me to call them to check what's going on? If yes, what's a number I can call on and how would you advise that I address this with them? 
I don't want to tick them off.


----------



## robanto

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> A basic query.How would we get to know in case there is a CO contact.Does the application status change to something from "Received" status.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe it changes to Initial Assessment and you get a email. You can also check the "Messages" tab in ImmiAccount.


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> I also lodged my visa on the same day. did you get any update?


Nothing yet.


----------



## Marcus_1104

inotrb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application and around a month ago case officer contacted me for PCC. I have uploaded the document on the same day and I was wondering if this means that I have passed the point criteria and the only missing document was PCC? Also does it mean that the only thing is left is that I need to wait for the case officer to open my application and send me the grant?
> 
> Cheers


That's fast, when is your lodgement date?


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Any updates for people who’s under 262112 - ICT Security Specialist ? There’s a bunch of november lodgements on immitracker but none of them are showing any progress.


----------



## Optimistic_2018

pyrodestroyer said:


> Any updates for people who’s under 262112 - ICT Security Specialist ? There’s a bunch of november lodgements on immitracker but none of them are showing any progress.


Me too in same boat, lodged on 18th Oct, still now update.


----------



## inotrb

I lodged in November.

Since case officer only asked for PCC, does it mean that I have passed the point criteria and I need to wait for her to open my application and send the grant?

Cheers



Marcus_1104 said:


> That's fast, when is your lodgement date?


----------



## Jarnoma17

Nailawajahat said:


> Hi guys
> This wait is killing me
> Lodged on 16 august
> Co contact 14th nov responded same day for pte score
> Desperately waiting for grant since then


What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Digital signeture documents*

Some of my employment proof pdfs has signature not verified logo in the bottom[PFA screenshot]. Can CO validate the digital signature by themselves? did anyone had a similar document and got a direct grant?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Bank Statements*

Can I submit a single bank statement document for the entire duration of employment? For example Statement of Transactions in Savings Account Number: xxxxxxxxxxxx in INR for the period April 01, 2014 - February 28, 2017. This will have a continuous list of transactions for the whole period. Otherwise, should I get monthly statements and merge all of those monthly statements? Which option is good for a direct grant?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saravanaprabhu said:


> Can I submit a single bank statement document for the entire duration of employment? For example Statement of Transactions in Savings Account Number: xxxxxxxxxxxx in INR for the period April 01, 2014 - February 28, 2017. This will have a continuous list of transactions for the whole period. Otherwise, should I get monthly statements and merge all of those monthly statements? Which option is good for a direct grant?


If you are able to submit a single statement, I would - but I think both should be fine. 

For the employment episode I am claiming points for, luckily I was banking with just one institution, and my bank lets me create custom statements with my own start date and end date. So I have one long statement showing salary credit.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you are able to submit a single statement, I would - but I think both should be fine.
> 
> For the employment episode I am claiming points for, luckily I was banking with just one institution, and my bank lets me create custom statements with my own start date and end date. So I have one long statement showing salary credit.


Thankyou PrettyIsotonic.

How did you highlight the salary credit transactions?


----------



## nishant18

*Few Queries - Requesting for your Valuable advise*

Dear All,

I have few questions and looking for your valuable inputs. Please help and clarify doubts mentioned below. It is possible that i might not be asking relevant questions due to inexperience in PR matters. Please excuse and correct me if required.

Age: 25, Exp:10 (ECE Background), EDU(15), PTE(20), Partner Skills (5)= 75 Points
ACS: OCT 2018
EOI: OCT 2018
PTE: DEC 2018 - 90, 85, 90, 85 (Second Attempt)
Invite: 11 JAN 2019
VISA Fee: 27 Jan 2019
Medicals and PCC: FEB 2019
Awaiting Grant

1) I am the Primary applicant and awaiting PR Grant. after receiving the Grant with an IED, will it be ok if I travel alone to AUS to abide by the IED conditions. Is it necessary for my Spouse to travel along to get her Grant Justified.

2) For how many days One must stay in AUS for getting the PR work complete. Is there any criteria of staying for minimum number of days?

3) Family Member Addition: In case of Child birth after Grant, will Grant for me and Spouse remain valid? can I plan to travel to AUS alone and apply for CHILD Visa at the same time?

I'll be grateful if you can please spare sometime to address these questions. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Nailawajahat

Jarnoma17 said:


> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> This wait is killing me
> Lodged on 16 august
> Co contact 14th nov responded same day for pte score
> Desperately waiting for grant since then
> 
> 
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code?
Click to expand...

233112 Materials engineer


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thankyou PrettyIsotonic.
> 
> How did you highlight the salary credit transactions?


I didn't because the only credit I had for that account was salary, and debits to other current/savings accounts, so it is quite straightforward to see the salary credits in my case


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

kryptor21 said:


> Hey Ravi, Harpeet, Intruder,
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat ICT 262112 visa application lodged on 6th Nov 2018. Lets hope this week brings us good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




By seeing immitracker, I am assuming that most of the grants for 262112 are coming on wednesday and thursday. So may be tomorrow or day after might be ours. This is my personal assumption...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

nishant18 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have few questions and looking for your valuable inputs. Please help and clarify doubts mentioned below. It is possible that i might not be asking relevant questions due to inexperience in PR matters. Please excuse and correct me if required.
> 
> Age: 25, Exp:10 (ECE Background), EDU(15), PTE(20), Partner Skills (5)= 75 Points
> ACS: OCT 2018
> EOI: OCT 2018
> PTE: DEC 2018 - 90, 85, 90, 85 (Second Attempt)
> Invite: 11 JAN 2019
> VISA Fee: 27 Jan 2019
> Medicals and PCC: FEB 2019
> Awaiting Grant
> 
> 1) I am the Primary applicant and awaiting PR Grant. after receiving the Grant with an IED, will it be ok if I travel alone to AUS to abide by the IED conditions. Is it necessary for my Spouse to travel along to get her Grant Justified.
> 
> 2) For how many days One must stay in AUS for getting the PR work complete. Is there any criteria of staying for minimum number of days?
> 
> 3) Family Member Addition: In case of Child birth after Grant, will Grant for me and Spouse remain valid? can I plan to travel to AUS alone and apply for CHILD Visa at the same time?
> 
> I'll be grateful if you can please spare sometime to address these questions. Many thanks in advance.


1). Both have to travel.
2). No such mandate. Nothing to be done or signed here. You just have to clear immigration on arrival and might as well return back on the next available flight.
3) Of course, still will be valid. You don't have to travel to Australia to apply for child visa. You can apply for any of the available (2) visa options (depending on where the child is at the time of application)- 101 and 802.


----------



## sumitgupta225

Bandish said:


> No idea, if anyone has re-uploaded form 80 after modifications.
> What I think is, you should only use the 'notification of incorrect answers' section and mention that you missed answering these questions and that it was unintentional.
> 
> May be someone who re-uploaded form80 and got grant could add more.


thank you Bandish. the problem here is that the CO asked for a host of documents from me but not form 80. So confusion is whether i believe that he/she is fine with the form 80 (and i am assuming it is incomplete, since i cannot download the already uploaded document) or shall i not take a chance of getting another CO contact and update it.


----------



## rmd123

I submitted single bank statement for the entire period, that way its easy for them to validate and dont have to open many docs, this is my personal opinion. 
I basically added depending on indian bank statements and USA statements.



saravanaprabhu said:


> Can I submit a single bank statement document for the entire duration of employment? For example Statement of Transactions in Savings Account Number: xxxxxxxxxxxx in INR for the period April 01, 2014 - February 28, 2017. This will have a continuous list of transactions for the whole period. Otherwise, should I get monthly statements and merge all of those monthly statements? Which option is good for a direct grant?


----------



## rmd123

Hello,
One can not predict that CO is fine with docs, since only few docs are asked for. He/she might look at it now and ask for the details.I remember seeing someone in this forum or immitracker, he got CO contact, because his form 80 was incomplete.
I think should either update the application, "incorrect answers section" and explain this was missed while updating ... or upload a new updated form 80.




sumitgupta225 said:


> thank you Bandish. the problem here is that the CO asked for a host of documents from me but not form 80. So confusion is whether i believe that he/she is fine with the form 80 (and i am assuming it is incomplete, since i cannot download the already uploaded document) or shall i not take a chance of getting another CO contact and update it.


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Ravi_Ryan said:


> [
> 
> By seeing immitracker, I am assuming that most of the grants for 262112 are coming on wednesday and thursday. So may be tomorrow or day after might be ours. This is my personal assumption...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be applications with pro rata occupations are processed faster than the rest ? Idk


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> So u r back without a Statutory Declaration (SD)


Thank God you were not my CO


----------



## dipanshub

Anybody with Anzsco 263111 filed in November got DG/CO contact?


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Is ImmiAccount page opening for you people. I'm getting an error while I try to open the page. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Is ImmiAccount page opening for you people. I'm getting an error while I try to open the page.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Yeah there's an error message across the whole DHA umbrella it seems


----------



## jaggsb

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yeah there's an error message across the whole DHA umbrella it seems


I didn't face any issues in accessing the immiaccount page and it looks fine.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Thank God you were not my CO


Lol :lol:
Good luck for your journey ahead


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Lol :lol:
> Good luck for your journey ahead


Thanks Bandish.
Saif sounds more human than saifsd or raag bhairavi, isn't?


----------



## Bandish

sumitgupta225 said:


> thank you Bandish. the problem here is that the CO asked for a host of documents from me but not form 80. So confusion is whether i believe that he/she is fine with the form 80 (and i am assuming it is incomplete, since i cannot download the already uploaded document) or shall i not take a chance of getting another CO contact and update it.


Better option would be to just "update the incorrect answers" section. This way CO will not get confused with two form 80s as CO has not asked for it. Else, you might increase his work of re-verifying the whole form 80 again (Any new document probably would undergo the same full process of verification).

*Important advice to all new visa applicants, wrt uploading documents:*

*1. *Create a separate folder in your computer with the same folder structure as in the 'Document Upload' section of application.
*2. *Do not use this folder for anything else, apart from uploading documents from this folder to your application.
*3. *This way we can be 100% sure that the documents attached in the application are the ones only in this folder.

Hope this makes sense and helps !


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> I don't agree that your mind is empty ... Else there would have been no problem.
> Hope your tensions get relieved tomorrow


Santhosh,

Bandish broke her pledge and went out of the way to predict your grant for today.
Can you just leave everything else and watch your email with a pumping heart all day, I give a day's margin due to global time lapse 
Waiting eagerly for your announcement bro.

Cheers,
saif


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, if we upload a new document will the Co be able to see the document immediately or will it take dome time. I have uploaded one document in immiaccount and it is showing as received along with date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts, if we upload a new document will the Co be able to see the document immediately or will it take dome time. I have uploaded one document in immiaccount and it is showing as received along with date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be reflected immediately in your account. CO shall see it when your application is accessed.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Thanks Bandish.
> Saif sounds more human than saifsd or raag bhairavi, isn't?


Ha ha... More starry, people may confuse with 'The Nawab of Pataudi'


----------



## attuuu

Guys, 

I received a CO contact today for VAC2 payment. Apparently, my wife's university letter was not accepted as valid proof of Functional English. 

Anyways, does this mean that I am this close \____| |____/ to get a grant? What is the current trend for getting a grant letter after VAC2 payment? I know that in PY 2017-18, applicants waited for about 2 months after their VAC2 payment to receive a grant. But things were slow during that period.


----------



## davidng

attuuu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received a CO contact today for VAC2 payment. Apparently, my wife's university letter was not accepted as valid proof of Functional English.
> 
> Anyways, does this mean that I am this close \____| |____/ to get a grant? What is the current trend for getting a grant letter after VAC2 payment? I know that in PY 2017-18, applicants waited for about 2 months after their VAC2 payment to receive a grant. But things were slow during that period.


Someone in this forum got grant on the next day, why don't you , all the best mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Santhosh,
> 
> Bandish broke her pledge and went out of the way to predict your grant for today.
> Can you just leave everything else and watch your email with a pumping heart all day, I give a day's margin due to global time lapse
> Waiting eagerly for your announcement bro.
> 
> Cheers,
> saif


Probably he is in Goa, enjoying his grant ... Forgot to update here 
His grant is even making us anxious ...


----------



## Bandish

attuuu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received a CO contact today for VAC2 payment. Apparently, my wife's university letter was not accepted as valid proof of Functional English.
> 
> Anyways, does this mean that I am this close \____| |____/ to get a grant? What is the current trend for getting a grant letter after VAC2 payment? I know that in PY 2017-18, applicants waited for about 2 months after their VAC2 payment to receive a grant. But things were slow during that period.


Ha ha loved your representation ( \____| |____/ )


----------



## attuuu

Bandish said:


> Ha ha loved your representation ( \____| |____/ )


Yeah, I suddenly got creative  . I read some members of this forum started poetry. Wondering what other hidden talents do I have.


----------



## Ria Varma

*Bandish Why can't you give a time line to me as well*

Hi Bandish,

Why can't you give a time line to me as well:
ANZSC Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer) with 70 points.
Visa lodged: 29-SEP-2018
CO contact: 14-DEC-2018 (Employment docs (already submitted), Medicals, Husband English score already confirmed while submitting the application (Not possible to take test)).
Submitted PF statement and Form 16 once again on 28-Dec-2018 except medicals on 9th Jan.

What will be your prediction in my case.

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Ha ha... More starry, people may confuse with 'The Nawab of Pataudi'


I come from the city of Nawabs, so they wont be entirely wrong


----------



## bssanthosh47

Saif said:


> Santhosh,
> 
> Bandish broke her pledge and went out of the way to predict your grant for today.
> Can you just leave everything else and watch your email with a pumping heart all day, I give a day's margin due to global time lapse
> Waiting eagerly for your announcement bro.
> 
> Cheers,
> saif


hehe yeah bhai !! on my mail since morning  nothing yet . 

Bandish predicted i will be busy today .. extremely busy; i mean extremely at work lol :mad2::mad2: hehehe .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Probably he is in Goa, enjoying his grant ... Forgot to update here
> His grant is even making us anxious ...


Yeah yeah goa in my office meeting room 

projecting the goan beaches on the screen and swimming down the folders and presentations of new projects  lol

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

I have been part of history again and will complete my 5 months of waiting this friday .

Global processing timelines officially changed in Immi Account to 5-7 months. Guess this was the update that kept the Immi account down for some time .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## attuuu

bssanthosh47 said:


> I have been part of history again and will complete my 5 months of waiting this friday .
> 
> Global processing timelines officially changed in Immi Account to 5-7 months. Guess this was the update that kept the Immi account down for some time .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Again? Care to elaborate?


----------



## bssanthosh47

attuuu said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been part of history again and will complete my 5 months of waiting this friday .
> 
> Global processing timelines officially changed in Immi Account to 5-7 months. Guess this was the update that kept the Immi account down for some time .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Again? Care to elaborate?
Click to expand...

Hahaha ..I have seen the global processing timelines from 9-12 months till 5-7 months . It has been revised 4 times if I am not wrong that I have seen and still waiting for my grant . So been part of history lol 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## onemufc

No 261313 entries today.


----------



## Bandish

Ria Varma said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Why can't you give a time line to me as well:
> ANZSC Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer) with 70 points.
> Visa lodged: 29-SEP-2018
> CO contact: 14-DEC-2018 (Employment docs (already submitted), Medicals, Husband English score already confirmed while submitting the application (Not possible to take test)).
> Submitted PF statement and Form 16 once again on 28-Dec-2018 except medicals on 9th Jan.
> 
> What will be your prediction in my case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria


Hey Ria, 

Feel bad to reject any prediction requests as I can understand the anxiousness.. But most of my predictions done in Jan were near or spot on... Now DHA seems to be reading my predictions and nullifying it ...  Just kidding 
So don't go by predictions ... 
Having said this, I wish you get your grant very soon.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> I come from the city of Nawabs, so they wont be entirely wrong


Oho... biryani, Tunday Kababi...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> hehe yeah bhai !! on my mail since morning  nothing yet .
> 
> Bandish predicted i will be busy today .. extremely busy; i mean extremely at work lol :mad2::mad2: hehehe .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Oho...When I came back, my laptop was almost red and burning... I got confused...  Managed to open it somehow... 
Only to know the reason that the flames of anger were coming from here...


----------



## Bandish

attuuu said:


> Yeah, I suddenly got creative  . I read some members of this forum started poetry. Wondering what other hidden talents do I have.


Ha ha ... yeah... 
Hope there is less time remaining for your grant to discover other hidden talents in the mean time. 
All the Best!!


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Oho... biryani, Tunday Kababi...


So are you regretting our offer for a family dinner now?


----------



## Bubbu

*NSW pre invite*

Hi Experts,

My husband is the primary applicant and we have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW & Vic). We have no hopes for 189. 

Can u guys help me with the info

when can I expect pre invite from NSW. Details are available in the signature



Thanks in advance


----------



## Ria Varma

Bandish said:


> Hey Ria,
> 
> Feel bad to reject any prediction requests as I can understand the anxiousness.. But most of my predictions done in Jan were near or spot on... Now DHA seems to be reading my predictions and nullifying it ...  Just kidding
> So don't go by predictions ...
> Having said this, I wish you get your grant very soon.



Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Saif

Bubbu said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My husband is the primary applicant and we have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW & Vic). We have no hopes for 189.
> 
> Can u guys help me with the info
> 
> when can I expect pre invite from NSW. Details are available in the signature
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should be hopeful for both 189 and 190. 
I got my NSW invite within a fortnight after applying.
70 is good enough for 189 ITA, it's just it might take a couple of rounds/months more than say for a 75 pointer. But hopefully you'll get it.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> So are you regretting our offer for a family dinner now?


He he... No regretting ... 
Hone your skills in the meantime to display your culinary expertise in Australia...


----------



## Bubbu

Saif said:


> You should be hopeful for both 189 and 190.
> I got my NSW invite within a fortnight after applying.
> 70 is good enough for 189 ITA, it's just it might take a couple of rounds/months more than say for a 75 pointer. But hopefully you'll get it.






Thank you for quick reply. Is there any particular date In each month when NSW sends pre invite.


----------



## Duajaved

Whats about processing time for 489 it has become unavailable... When can any expect a grant...


----------



## Saif

Bubbu said:


> Thank you for quick reply. Is there any particular date In each month when NSW sends pre invite.


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## HuntForAus

attuuu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received a CO contact today for VAC2 payment. Apparently, my wife's university letter was not accepted as valid proof of Functional English.
> 
> Anyways, does this mean that I am this close \____| |____/ to get a grant? What is the current trend for getting a grant letter after VAC2 payment? I know that in PY 2017-18, applicants waited for about 2 months after their VAC2 payment to receive a grant. But things were slow during that period.


Hi,

Can you please elaborate what is this Vac2 payment? Can't your wife give pte exam instead of payment?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

The round of November 11 was a huge one. So it might take a while to get to December.


----------



## Duajaved

Duajaved said:


> Whats about processing time for 489 it has become unavailable... When can any expect a grant...


Anyone🤔🙄


----------



## hena15

Nadine1986 said:


> The round of November 11 was a huge one. So it might take a while to get to December.


That's true. I agree!


----------



## charan345

*Received PR grant*

Hello Folks,

I am very glad  to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:

Points: 75
ANZCO Code: 261313
Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
Current location: Onshore

Wish you all the very best everyone!
:amen:


----------



## Rajesh arora

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am very glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> Points: 75
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!


Congratulations


----------



## Nadine1986

Congrats @charan345. Great news!



charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am very glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> Points: 75
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!


----------



## attuuu

HuntForAus said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please elaborate what is this Vac2 payment? Can't your wife give pte exam instead of payment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk




VAC2 is a second installment to be paid for each secondary applicant who is above 18 y.o.a. and cannot prove a Functional English requirement.

PTE is not available in Pakistan. And my wife didn't do well in IELTS first try and got disappointed. So we decided to provide a Certificate from my wife's University which was not accepted as a valid proof. This was purely due to the bureaucratic nonsense from the University. 



So I have two options. Either I pay the VAC2 invoice or I bring my Wife to KSA on a visit visa to take PTE in KSA. Both have similar costs. Just weighing in other factors to decide on a path.



Best of luck to all who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## hena15

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am very glad  to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> Points: 75
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!
> :amen:


Great new.. Congratulations!!!


----------



## attuuu

Bandish said:


> Ha ha ... yeah...
> Hope there is less time remaining for your grant to discover other hidden talents in the mean time.
> All the Best!!


Thanks!:fingerscrossed:

BTW Whats with the prediction stuff? Did I miss something?


----------



## yogithegreat

Guys got my grant today.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations 😀 😀 what is your ANZSCO code and lodgement date?


----------



## Janubless

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am very glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> Points: 75
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!


Congratulations 😀🌟


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Congrats buddy. Time lines please 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad  to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> 
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> 
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> 
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!
> 
> :amen:


Congrats Charan. . Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congrats Yogi. Enjoy the moment.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am very glad  to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> Points: 75
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!
> :amen:


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congratulations ...


----------



## kryptor21

Jarnoma17 said:


> Same here desperately waiting..lodged on 14th Sep and CO 19th responded same day for PTE score


Lets hope we get it sooner

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congrats buddy, can you please share your time line for those who are using mobile.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congrats.. Please share your timelines.


----------



## Bandish

attuuu said:


> Thanks!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW Whats with the prediction stuff? Did I miss something?


Hmm... Good that u r not aware...  Did some predictions and stopped as well...


----------



## Rajesh arora

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congratulations


----------



## SAMYBOY

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congratulations


----------



## SAMYBOY

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am very glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> Points: 75
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!


Congratulations 🙂


----------



## Saif

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congratulations Yogi


----------



## attuuu

Bandish said:


> Hmm... Good that u r not aware...  Did some predictions and stopped as well...




Was it one of your hidden talents? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

Successfully completed 4 months of waiting without anf IACM/CO Contact or Grant...


----------



## Rupi2cool

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am very glad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> Points: 75
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!


Congratulations...


----------



## Bandish

attuuu said:


> Was it one of your hidden talents?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He he... 
I have always liked predictions actually...


----------



## bssanthosh47

kryptor21 said:


> Jarnoma17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here desperately waiting..lodged on 14th Sep and CO 19th responded same day for PTE score
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope we get it sooner
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey kryptor ,

Have u also lodged the application in september ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Lovegill

Hello experts,
I have lodged 189 visa on 21st of August 2018. I got CO contact on 27th of November for my newborn baby’s passport and birth certificate and I responded on same day. On 29th of January, I got hapid for my baby’s medical. I’m onshore applicant and in Australia, bupa visa medical don’t do medical for babies under 6 months old. What should I do now? I have emailed the department but no response.


----------



## sczachariah

Hello Guys,

Just curious. Will the upcoming elections in Australia have an effect on 189 processing times ? What do you think ?

Thanks


----------



## gowtham916s

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.


Congratulations Sir.


----------



## yogithegreat

davidng said:


> Congrats buddy, can you please share your time line for those who are using mobile.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Anzsco internal audit
Lodged 29 May 18
Ist co contact 17 sep to complete medical
2nd co contact 14 dec to submit form 815
Grant 19 feb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnoma17

Nailawajahat said:


> 233112 Materials engineer


Keep patience your grant is near the door. You will get it either this week or by the 1st week of March. I am in the same boat too, they asked to resend PTE score card on 19th of Sep. Good luck!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Lovegill said:


> Hello experts,
> I have lodged 189 visa on 21st of August 2018. I got CO contact on 27th of November for my newborn baby’s passport and birth certificate and I responded on same day. On 29th of January, I got hapid for my baby’s medical. I’m onshore applicant and in Australia, bupa visa medical don’t do medical for babies under 6 months old. What should I do now? I have emailed the department but no response.


Have you managed to upload a letter to that effect from Bupa stating so? 

Perhaps check with a MARA agent what the process is. Can't imagine the only options are to do the medical offshore, or to wait till the baby is 6 months old.


----------



## Nadine1986

10 grants registered today on immitracker (Feb 19th). Congrats everybody.

Cheers 
Nadine


----------



## itspuneetv

Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!

Occupation: 233512
Applied: 15 November 2018
Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


----------



## Nadine1986

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## SAMYBOY

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


Congratulations


----------



## jaggsb

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


Congrats puneet. Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## onemufc

*Congratulations*



yogithegreat said:


> Anzsco internal audit
> Lodged 29 May 18
> Ist co contact 17 sep to complete medical
> 2nd co contact 14 dec to submit form 815
> Grant 19 feb
> 
> Congratulations


----------



## Huggies7

Hey guys, 

Update from my side. Direct grant received yesterday. 

All the best to those still waiting.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


Congrats! 

It's awesome to see DHA still processing 189 applications at lightning quick speed.

Making us 190'ers feel really left out =(


----------



## Ravish84

Looks like the trend is towards direct grant.. Have seen multiple cases with Nov lodgement get a grant.. Any updates on CO contact cases for Nov with Sep lodgement? I had lodged in Sep for 231312 with CO contact on 22Nov and no updates since... Anyone with similar timelines and has his/her case progressed ?


----------



## jaggsb

Huggies7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Update from my side. Direct grant received yesterday.
> 
> All the best to those still waiting.


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## pragathes

Ravish84 said:


> Looks like the trend is towards direct grant.. Have seen multiple cases with Nov lodgement get a grant.. Any updates on CO contact cases for Nov with Sep lodgement? I had lodged in Sep for 231312 with CO contact on 22Nov and no updates since... Anyone with similar timelines and has his/her case progressed ?


Hey Ravish84,

Sailing in the same boat. Nov 23 CO contact. No response yet. Last week's trend was CO contact cases and this week as you pointed out, it's mostly DG's. Hoping for my turn to come soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bssanthosh47

PrettyIsotonic said:


> itspuneetv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> It's awesome to see DHA still processing 189 applications at lightning quick speed.
> 
> Making us 190'ers feel really left out =(
Click to expand...

For the few choosen ones like me the word lighting speed is missing from Oxford dictionary ..lol hehe .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Oho...When I came back, my laptop was almost red and burning... I got confused...  Managed to open it somehow...
> Only to know the reason that the flames of anger were coming from here...


haha , anger was vented to some one elses laptop :rant:. yous got caught by mistake lol ..

i just cooled off some steam . Need to take meditation seriously 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sanjayskulkarni

Ravish84 said:


> Looks like the trend is towards direct grant.. Have seen multiple cases with Nov lodgement get a grant.. Any updates on CO contact cases for Nov with Sep lodgement? I had lodged in Sep for 231312 with CO contact on 22Nov and no updates since... Anyone with similar timelines and has his/her case progressed ?



Am with very similar timelines and waiting.. Visa Lodged on Sept and CO Contact on 21 Nov.
Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shahid15

Congrats to all who got their grants in the interim!! And good luck for all poor souls like us awaiting our turn (self pity) (hopefully:clock 
The wait is sure killing- taking a toll on health- and whatnot.
And guys from 5 months before- hang in there- yours is right around the corner:fingerscrossed: That which should come to you will come to you no matter what


----------



## moe001

Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## dkkrlaus

moe001 said:


> Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailawajahat

Jarnoma17 said:


> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 233112 Materials engineer
> 
> 
> 
> Keep patience your grant is near the door. You will get it either this week or by the 1st week of March. I am in the same boat too, they asked to resend PTE score card on 19th of Sep. Good luck!!
Click to expand...

Oh my God... 5 months has passed and no respond after that?🙄


----------



## nitesh.nitai029

moe001 said:


> Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Hearty congratulations. Kindly share us ur timeline Thanks!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## moe001

nitesh.nitai029 said:


> Hearty congratulations. Kindly share us ur timeline Thanks!!!


Thanks! Timeline in my signature below.


----------



## Sona Singh

I lodged on 10.11.18, Agricultural Scientist.
Where is my grant.....wait is killing me every second.


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Ravish84 said:


> Looks like the trend is towards direct grant.. Have seen multiple cases with Nov lodgement get a grant.. Any updates on CO contact cases for Nov with Sep lodgement? I had lodged in Sep for 231312 with CO contact on 22Nov and no updates since... Anyone with similar timelines and has his/her case progressed ?


I am also here (stuck, frustrated and disappointed).

Lodged - 6th September
CO Contact - 12th November
No Grant yet.


----------



## hena15

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


Congratulations itspuneetv!!!


----------



## hena15

Huggies7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Update from my side. Direct grant received yesterday.
> 
> All the best to those still waiting.


Congratulations.. DG in just 3 months!! 

Hoping to get mine soon..!!


----------



## hena15

moe001 said:


> Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Suberb!! Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## Maximus

Huggies7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Update from my side. Direct grant received yesterday.
> 
> All the best to those still waiting.


Congrats Huggies7!

Please share your timeline. Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## majjji

Ravish84 said:


> Looks like the trend is towards direct grant.. Have seen multiple cases with Nov lodgement get a grant.. Any updates on CO contact cases for Nov with Sep lodgement? I had lodged in Sep for 231312 with CO contact on 22Nov and no updates since... Anyone with similar timelines and has his/her case progressed ?


You're right. What I've noticed is that they're picking up only a few CO cases at the start of every week and then shift their momentum towards decision-ready applications ending up in direct grants. This has been the trend for the last couple of weeks. Hope to hear back from them on Nov CO cases at the start of Monday next week.

P.S. I'm also on the same boat:

Lodged: 29th August 2018
CO Contact: 13 Nov 2018
Grant: Awaited

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> I am also here (stuck, frustrated and disappointed).
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged - 6th September
> 
> CO Contact - 12th November
> 
> No Grant yet.


You've close to same timeline as mine. We need to wait wait and wait buddy. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

majjji said:


> You're right. What I've noticed is that they're picking up only a few CO cases at the start of every week and then shift their momentum towards decision-ready applications ending up in direct grants. This has been the trend for the last couple of weeks. Hope to hear back from them on Nov CO cases at the start of Monday next week.
> 
> P.S. I'm also on the same boat:
> 
> Lodged: 29th August 2018
> CO Contact: 13 Nov 2018
> Grant: Awaited
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Good Observation. Just a random thought that comes to my mind !

How will the CO know whether an application is decision ready? 

Will not CO need to review the entire set of documents to ascertain decision readiness? If yes, then during review of documents, if CO comes to know about any issue, should not CO contact the Applicant?


----------



## JD DB

We got a CO Contact for Australian PCC. It was already uploaded. The CO is Cristy from Adelaide team. Did anyone get her as the CO. How long will it take now?


----------



## gunajoe

Hi all,
I need some advice on the comments from the CO contact.

'Further evidence of employment - for both employers - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads and Provident Fund statements'

My wife is the primary applicant 75points, claiming spouse points

Anzsco: 261313

invite: 11-oct-2018

Applied: 7-nov-2018

CO contact: 20-feb-2019

Employment reference docs uploaded are:
(Both the employer)
- pay slips
- relieving letter
- employment letter
- SD from senior colleague on role and responsibilities.
- tax statements

Not sure if SD is not enough. CO specifically asking for the employer letter head.

Can anyone suggest the way forward?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


Congratulations


----------



## Ravish84

Is CO contact for you, the secondary applicant or for your wife, the primary applicant? 



gunajoe said:


> Hi all,
> I need some advice on the comments from the CO contact.
> 
> 'Further evidence of employment - for both employers - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads and Provident Fund statements'
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant 75points, claiming spouse points
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> 
> invite: 11-oct-2018
> 
> Applied: 7-nov-2018
> 
> CO contact: 20-feb-2019
> 
> Employment reference docs uploaded are:
> (Both the employer)
> - pay slips
> - relieving letter
> - employment letter
> - SD from senior colleague on role and responsibilities.
> - tax statements
> 
> Not sure if SD is not enough. CO specifically asking for the employer letter head.
> 
> Can anyone suggest the way forward?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

Huggies7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Update from my side. Direct grant received yesterday.
> 
> All the best to those still waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## majjji

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Good Observation. Just a random thought that comes to my mind !
> 
> 
> 
> How will the CO know whether an application is decision ready?
> 
> 
> 
> Will not CO need to review the entire set of documents to ascertain decision readiness? If yes, then during review of documents, if CO comes to know about any issue, should not CO contact the Applicant?


Yes, decision-ready is when CO reviews the docs submitted by the applicant and if each and every section includes all the relevant documents, that applicant is directly granted. Off course, CO will check docs of every applicant. Nonetheless, those who have already been contacted by a CO have a totally different check up process which depends upon a number of factors which only DHA guys know. 

This can easily be validated by reviewing the current trends where an offshore applicant for instance contacted by a CO gets a grant earlier than another offshore applicant who lodged and got a CO contact before that person for the same reason. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

moe001 said:


> Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Congratulations


----------



## itspuneetv

Thanks for wishes guys. I would like to share my journey till date.

I started my preparation for 189 visa in July 2017. Though I came to know about it in late 2016 but I never cared because I am currently doing my doctoral degree in Australia (didn't want to do extra hard work of PTE simultaneously with research). I was thinking to apply for it after my doctoral degree because I wasn't confident of scoring 79+ in PTE. 

In July 2017, one of my friends just motivated me to go for it and just said traditional saying "You won't get it unless you push hard for it".

I remember preparing for PTE and my confirmation seminar as both were in alternate weeks. 

August 23, I got perfect 90 and then prepared for CDRs. Coming from research background, I felt easy to write CDRs and used one project each from Bachelors, Masters and doctoral degree. I got positive assessment after EA asked for extra information. 

When I submitted my EOI, Mechanical engineers were getting invitation at 65 points. I was in Germany as visiting researcher at that time and thought when I will go back to Australia, I will have PR.
However, sudden decrease in the numbers led to slow movement. To my luck, DHA/DIBP reduced numbers just after I submitted EOI. 
Then I kept on waiting and almost left hope because I had used all of my points. NAATI wasn't an option at that time because they were planning for a new test. In March 2018, NAATI came with CCL test and I just went for it and passed it (Again passed with just one extra mark, 64 out of 90). 
In May 2018, I updated my EOI with 70 points and got invitation in November. Today, I got PR now and to some extent history has repeated itself for me. After lodging visa, I came to India for a holiday and was hoping if I could go back to Australia on PR this time. Finally by God's grace I got positive decision in less time. 

Thanks to expatforum family for answering my questions regarding visa application. 

I did whole process by myself following expatforum and doing own research. If anyone needs help regarding EA assessment or NAATI, I will try my best.

Cheers!
Puneet


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

gunajoe said:


> Hi all,
> I need some advice on the comments from the CO contact.
> 
> 'Further evidence of employment - for both employers - detailed employment reference letters on company letterheads and Provident Fund statements'
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant 75points, claiming spouse points
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> 
> invite: 11-oct-2018
> 
> Applied: 7-nov-2018
> 
> CO contact: 20-feb-2019
> 
> Employment reference docs uploaded are:
> (Both the employer)
> - pay slips
> - relieving letter
> - employment letter
> - SD from senior colleague on role and responsibilities.
> - tax statements
> 
> Not sure if SD is not enough. CO specifically asking for the employer letter head.
> 
> Can anyone suggest the way forward?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing the update. 

When you say "Both Employers" - you mean both employers for the Primary Applicant or Employers for both the Applicants (You and Spouse)?


----------



## gunajoe

Ravish84 said:


> Is CO contact for you, the secondary applicant or for your wife, the primary applicant?


For my wife who is the primary applicant

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunajoe

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks for sharing the update.
> 
> 
> 
> When you say "Both Employers" - you mean both employers for the Primary Applicant or Employers for both the Applicants (You and Spouse)?


Both employers means current and previous employer of my wife (primary applicant).
The co contact was specific on the primary applicant

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravish84

Based on my experience, this happens when the case officer is not satisfied with the SD or the org you work for is unknown.....They reach to applicants to get and authenticate your R&R on company letterhead... 




gunajoe said:


> Ravish84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is CO contact for you, the secondary applicant or for your wife, the primary applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> For my wife who is the primary applicant
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rupi2cool

itspuneetv said:


> Thanks for wishes guys. I would like to share my journey till date.
> 
> I started my preparation for 189 visa in July 2017. Though I came to know about it in late 2016 but I never cared because I am currently doing my doctoral degree in Australia (didn't want to do extra hard work of PTE simultaneously with research). I was thinking to apply for it after my doctoral degree because I wasn't confident of scoring 79+ in PTE.
> 
> In July 2017, one of my friends just motivated me to go for it and just said traditional saying "You won't get it unless you push hard for it".
> 
> I remember preparing for PTE and my confirmation seminar as both were in alternate weeks.
> 
> August 23, I got perfect 90 and then prepared for CDRs. Coming from research background, I felt easy to write CDRs and used one project each from Bachelors, Masters and doctoral degree. I got positive assessment after EA asked for extra information.
> 
> When I submitted my EOI, Mechanical engineers were getting invitation at 65 points. I was in Germany as visiting researcher at that time and thought when I will go back to Australia, I will have PR.
> However, sudden decrease in the numbers led to slow movement. To my luck, DHA/DIBP reduced numbers just after I submitted EOI.
> Then I kept on waiting and almost left hope because I had used all of my points. NAATI wasn't an option at that time because they were planning for a new test. In March 2018, NAATI came with CCL test and I just went for it and passed it (Again passed with just one extra mark, 64 out of 90).
> In May 2018, I updated my EOI with 70 points and got invitation in November. Today, I got PR now and to some extent history has repeated itself for me. After lodging visa, I came to India for a holiday and was hoping if I could go back to Australia on PR this time. Finally by God's grace I got positive decision in less time.
> 
> Thanks to expatforum family for answering my questions regarding visa application.
> 
> I did whole process by myself following expatforum and doing own research. If anyone needs help regarding EA assessment or NAATI, I will try my best.
> 
> Cheers!
> Puneet


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bandish

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)


Congratulations ...
Good luck for your future...


----------



## Bandish

Huggies7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Update from my side. Direct grant received yesterday.
> 
> All the best to those still waiting.


Great! Congratulations ... 
Good luck for your future ...


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> It's awesome to see DHA still processing 189 applications at lightning quick speed.
> 
> Making us 190'ers feel really left out =(


Hmm... 190 grants should be fast ... 
Don't know if they have any special criteria to fulfill and take decisions...
Wish you good luck for a speedy grant ...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> For the few choosen ones like me the word lighting speed is missing from Oxford dictionary ..lol hehe .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


word *lighting* speed is missing

He he ... good that lighting speed is now missing for you ... Else you could really light :mad2: up, few more laptops 

Good that Lightning speed is still there...


----------



## dipanshub

Hello All,

Received the direct grant today @ 3 PM Australia [email protected] still rock...you predicted 15 Feb and around.....this came on 20 Feb.....Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.....

Would prey for everyone a speedy grant...and I know the waiting period kills....but please be patient.....things will surely come your way.......

Anybody planning in May/June to Melbourne....please pm me.....


----------



## jaggsb

itspuneetv said:


> Thanks for wishes guys. I would like to share my journey till date.
> 
> I started my preparation for 189 visa in July 2017. Though I came to know about it in late 2016 but I never cared because I am currently doing my doctoral degree in Australia (didn't want to do extra hard work of PTE simultaneously with research). I was thinking to apply for it after my doctoral degree because I wasn't confident of scoring 79+ in PTE.
> 
> In July 2017, one of my friends just motivated me to go for it and just said traditional saying "You won't get it unless you push hard for it".
> 
> I remember preparing for PTE and my confirmation seminar as both were in alternate weeks.
> 
> August 23, I got perfect 90 and then prepared for CDRs. Coming from research background, I felt easy to write CDRs and used one project each from Bachelors, Masters and doctoral degree. I got positive assessment after EA asked for extra information.
> 
> When I submitted my EOI, Mechanical engineers were getting invitation at 65 points. I was in Germany as visiting researcher at that time and thought when I will go back to Australia, I will have PR.
> However, sudden decrease in the numbers led to slow movement. To my luck, DHA/DIBP reduced numbers just after I submitted EOI.
> Then I kept on waiting and almost left hope because I had used all of my points. NAATI wasn't an option at that time because they were planning for a new test. In March 2018, NAATI came with CCL test and I just went for it and passed it (Again passed with just one extra mark, 64 out of 90).
> In May 2018, I updated my EOI with 70 points and got invitation in November. Today, I got PR now and to some extent history has repeated itself for me. After lodging visa, I came to India for a holiday and was hoping if I could go back to Australia on PR this time. Finally by God's grace I got positive decision in less time.
> 
> Thanks to expatforum family for answering my questions regarding visa application.
> 
> I did whole process by myself following expatforum and doing own research. If anyone needs help regarding EA assessment or NAATI, I will try my best.
> 
> Cheers!
> Puneet


Thanks for sharing your side of the story Puneet and you had the luck on your side to get the grant when you required.

Best wishes..


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha , anger was vented to some one elses laptop :rant:. yous got caught by mistake lol ..
> 
> i just cooled off some steam . Need to take meditation seriously
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Cool :cool2: that you have cooled down...
Set your deadline till this month end and then call DHA to just get to know the status of your application.
Wish you good luck 
Hope you may not have to call DHA by month end..


----------



## Bandish

moe001 said:


> Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Congratulations !!
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## jaggsb

dipanshub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the direct grant today @ 3 PM Australia [email protected] still rock...you predicted 15 Feb and around.....this came on 20 Feb.....Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.....
> 
> Would prey for everyone a speedy grant...and I know the waiting period kills....but please be patient.....things will surely come your way.......
> 
> Anybody planning in May/June to Melbourne....please pm me.....


Congrats Dipanshub. Enjoy the moment.

Best wishes.

Bandish predictions were most of the times spot on, some times plus or minus 10 days.


----------



## jaggsb

moe001 said:


> Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Congrats moe001. Best wishes.


----------



## hena15

dipanshub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the direct grant today @ 3 PM Australia [email protected] still rock...you predicted 15 Feb and around.....this came on 20 Feb.....Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.....
> 
> Would prey for everyone a speedy grant...and I know the waiting period kills....but please be patient.....things will surely come your way.......
> 
> Anybody planning in May/June to Melbourne....please pm me.....


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bandish

itspuneetv said:


> Thanks for wishes guys. I would like to share my journey till date.
> 
> I started my preparation for 189 visa in July 2017. Though I came to know about it in late 2016 but I never cared because I am currently doing my doctoral degree in Australia (didn't want to do extra hard work of PTE simultaneously with research). I was thinking to apply for it after my doctoral degree because I wasn't confident of scoring 79+ in PTE.
> 
> In July 2017, one of my friends just motivated me to go for it and just said traditional saying "You won't get it unless you push hard for it".
> 
> I remember preparing for PTE and my confirmation seminar as both were in alternate weeks.
> 
> August 23, I got perfect 90 and then prepared for CDRs. Coming from research background, I felt easy to write CDRs and used one project each from Bachelors, Masters and doctoral degree. I got positive assessment after EA asked for extra information.
> 
> When I submitted my EOI, Mechanical engineers were getting invitation at 65 points. I was in Germany as visiting researcher at that time and thought when I will go back to Australia, I will have PR.
> However, sudden decrease in the numbers led to slow movement. To my luck, DHA/DIBP reduced numbers just after I submitted EOI.
> Then I kept on waiting and almost left hope because I had used all of my points. NAATI wasn't an option at that time because they were planning for a new test. In March 2018, NAATI came with CCL test and I just went for it and passed it (Again passed with just one extra mark, 64 out of 90).
> In May 2018, I updated my EOI with 70 points and got invitation in November. Today, I got PR now and to some extent history has repeated itself for me. After lodging visa, I came to India for a holiday and was hoping if I could go back to Australia on PR this time. Finally by God's grace I got positive decision in less time.
> 
> Thanks to expatforum family for answering my questions regarding visa application.
> 
> I did whole process by myself following expatforum and doing own research. If anyone needs help regarding EA assessment or NAATI, I will try my best.
> 
> Cheers!
> Puneet


Well deserved.... Perseverance pays off...
Your journey is inspiring...
You worked towards your goal and achieved it .. surpassed all the hurdles in between... Great !


----------



## Bandish

dipanshub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the direct grant today @ 3 PM Australia [email protected] still rock...you predicted 15 Feb and around.....this came on 20 Feb.....Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.....
> 
> Would prey for everyone a speedy grant...and I know the waiting period kills....but please be patient.....things will surely come your way.......
> 
> Anybody planning in May/June to Melbourne....please pm me.....


Woow... Congratulations ... You are welcome 
Wish you good luck for your future...


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Congrats Dipanshub. Enjoy the moment.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Bandish predictions were most of the times spot on, some times plus or minus 10 days.


Hey thanks jaggsb... You are a gem of a person... 
Can't thank you much for all your praises...


----------



## Rajesh arora

dipanshub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the direct grant today @ 3 PM Australia [email protected] still rock...you predicted 15 Feb and around.....this came on 20 Feb.....Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.....
> 
> Would prey for everyone a speedy grant...and I know the waiting period kills....but please be patient.....things will surely come your way.......
> 
> Anybody planning in May/June to Melbourne....please pm me.....


Congratulations


----------



## nav87

Hi, 

Have you got the invoice and paid already? I am waiting on invoice from 11 Dec. 



attuuu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received a CO contact today for VAC2 payment. Apparently, my wife's university letter was not accepted as valid proof of Functional English.
> 
> Anyways, does this mean that I am this close \____| |____/ to get a grant? What is the current trend for getting a grant letter after VAC2 payment? I know that in PY 2017-18, applicants waited for about 2 months after their VAC2 payment to receive a grant. But things were slow during that period.


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> Hey thanks jaggsb... You are a gem of a person...
> Can't thank you much for all your praises...


Thanks, Sister. I am typing by observing the trend of your predictions. Definitely, you are good at predictions.

There is also selfishness too. You have predicted me a grant date as well. +- 10 days, I will happily take it.


----------



## gunajoe

Ravish84 said:


> Based on my experience, this happens when the case officer is not satisfied with the SD or the org you work for is unknown.....They reach to applicants to get and authenticate your R&R on company letterhead...


Ravish84, thanks for your response.

Is there any alternative way? Or only option is to get the RnR from the employer with Letter head?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## attuuu

nav87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got the invoice and paid already? I am waiting on invoice from 11 Dec.



Yes, I have received the invoice. Not paid yet.


----------



## nav87

When you requested it? 


attuuu said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have you got the invoice and paid already? I am waiting on invoice from 11 Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have received the invoice. Not paid yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## attuuu

nav87 said:


> When you requested it?


I did not. I already uploaded University letter and marksheets for Bachelor's degree of my wife. But apparently it was not accepted and DoHA just sent me the invoice.

You will get the invoice once DoHA is just ready to grant you the visa based on the background checks and other criteria they may have. If you requested for invoice on 11 December, then I guess you will get the invoice soon. Especially when DoHA starts processing December cases. This is just a guess.

Hope you get it soon.


----------



## nav87

attuuu said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you requested it?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not. I already uploaded University letter and marksheets for Bachelor's degree of my wife. But apparently it was not accepted and DoHA just sent me the invoice.
> 
> You will get the invoice once DoHA is just ready to grant you the visa based on the background checks and other criteria they may have. If you requested for invoice on 11 December, then I guess you will get the invoice soon. Especially when DoHA starts processing December cases. This is just a guess.
> 
> Hope you get it soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot.. you really help to ease my stress. I am checking 50-70 times in a day to check if there is any update on immi account. 
Thanks again


----------



## JD DB

I have uploaded the PCC document under the list of documents page sub point character evidence as requested by CO. Is there anything else that I need to do. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys, now the global processing time in my application shows 5 to 7 months. Yesterday it was 6 to 8 months. 

And below they have mentioned to reduce the processing time, one has to submit all documents.

Does this date keeps floating depending on the number of documents or it is just a general guideline??? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## avisinger

Friends .. Very good to see around 12 grants today on IMMI.
Seeing fewer grants in last two weeks felt very low , Now again numbers has increased. 
Hope everyone get their grant soon including me


----------



## avisinger

vivinlobo said:


> Guys, now the global processing time in my application shows 5 to 7 months. Yesterday it was 6 to 8 months.
> 
> And below they have mentioned to reduce the processing time, one has to submit all documents.
> 
> Does this date keeps floating depending on the number of documents or it is just a general guideline???
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


It is general guideline


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Thanks, Sister. I am typing by observing the trend of your predictions. Definitely, you are good at predictions.
> 
> There is also selfishness too. You have predicted me a grant date as well. +- 10 days, I will happily take it.


Thanks 
Wish you lots of luck for your grant ... :angel:


----------



## attuuu

nav87 said:


> Thanks a lot.. you really help to ease my stress. I am checking 50-70 times in a day to check if there is any update on immi account.
> Thanks again


Chillax Man! You've got to cool it off. I know that waiting is painful. But you will exhaust yourself with such behavior. Get yourself busy in something, anything that you think will make your mind put your PR process in the background.

BTW, Can you share your timeline and details of your PR profile.


----------



## robanto

Hey guys, anyone else who received iacm email in October or November and is still waiting for their grant?


----------



## Bandish

nav87 said:


> Thanks a lot.. you really help to ease my stress. I am checking 50-70 times in a day to check if there is any update on immi account.
> Thanks again


I think you should even call DHA for the invoice. It should not take that long for them to generate invoice. Sometimes there could be system issue or a miss from the CO.

All the best!


----------



## bssanthosh47

JD DB said:


> I have uploaded the PCC document under the list of documents page sub point character evidence as requested by CO. Is there anything else that I need to do. Please advise. Thanks


Upload the doc and click the information provided button to acknowledge the upload and the status changes to Futher assesment .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vikrshar

Same Here, Checking my application status at home office /while driving. 


nav87 said:


> Thanks a lot.. you really help to ease my stress. I am checking 50-70 times in a day to check if there is any update on immi account.
> Thanks again


----------



## khadija1986

*Any Electrical Engineer?*

Is there any Electrical Engineer who has got a grant? or lodged visa on Aug 2018?


----------



## Saif

itspuneetv said:


> Thanks for wishes guys. I would like to share my journey till date.
> 
> I started my preparation for 189 visa in July 2017. Though I came to know about it in late 2016 but I never cared because I am currently doing my doctoral degree in Australia (didn't want to do extra hard work of PTE simultaneously with research). I was thinking to apply for it after my doctoral degree because I wasn't confident of scoring 79+ in PTE.
> 
> In July 2017, one of my friends just motivated me to go for it and just said traditional saying "You won't get it unless you push hard for it".
> 
> I remember preparing for PTE and my confirmation seminar as both were in alternate weeks.
> 
> August 23, I got perfect 90 and then prepared for CDRs. Coming from research background, I felt easy to write CDRs and used one project each from Bachelors, Masters and doctoral degree. I got positive assessment after EA asked for extra information.
> 
> When I submitted my EOI, Mechanical engineers were getting invitation at 65 points. I was in Germany as visiting researcher at that time and thought when I will go back to Australia, I will have PR.
> However, sudden decrease in the numbers led to slow movement. To my luck, DHA/DIBP reduced numbers just after I submitted EOI.
> Then I kept on waiting and almost left hope because I had used all of my points. NAATI wasn't an option at that time because they were planning for a new test. In March 2018, NAATI came with CCL test and I just went for it and passed it (Again passed with just one extra mark, 64 out of 90).
> In May 2018, I updated my EOI with 70 points and got invitation in November. Today, I got PR now and to some extent history has repeated itself for me. After lodging visa, I came to India for a holiday and was hoping if I could go back to Australia on PR this time. Finally by God's grace I got positive decision in less time.
> 
> Thanks to expatforum family for answering my questions regarding visa application.
> 
> I did whole process by myself following expatforum and doing own research. If anyone needs help regarding EA assessment or NAATI, I will try my best.
> 
> Cheers!
> Puneet


Wow Puneet, many congratulations.


----------



## JD DB

Thanks Santhosh for your help. Hope you get your grant soon 🙂


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> 20-Feb-2019.. I think
> 
> All the best !!


Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back You must certainly start professional predictions 

My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days 
Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.

Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.

I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.

Cheers!


----------



## ShreyGotri

khadija1986 said:


> Is there any Electrical Engineer who has got a grant? or lodged visa on Aug 2018?


I am also very much interested to know this... I have been following immitracker regularly, and haven't seen many electrical engineers getting grant....On one hand where a good percentage of other professionals are getting grants from November, there are 7 applications from Anz 233311 for November, that are untouched. Anyone can shed some light on this?


----------



## k2rulz

Experts/Immigrated Friends,

Just wanted to check if May/June-July a good time to start in Australia considering it's close of financial year. Any prospects on jobs, etc.

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

aviator505 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20-Feb-2019.. I think
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...



Congratulations. I wish you a great journey ahead


----------



## jaggsb

aviator505 said:


> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats aviator505. Your perseverance and hard work finally paid off after 2 years of struggle. 

Best wishes for your dream journey to Australia.


----------



## Nailawajahat

aviator505 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20-Feb-2019.. I think
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Many many congratulations 
Did you just got the grant at this time?


----------



## Rosun

I applied my visa on 16 November with my wife and daughter. I uploaded my wife PCL nursing certificate and marksheet with letter from college. It is 3 years course after class 10. I also uploaded her class 10 marksheet and letter from school. Will it be alright? I am regretting for not giving pte as CO may contact. I disperately need DG.


----------



## Ria Varma

ShreyGotri said:


> I am also very much interested to know this... I have been following immitracker regularly, and haven't seen many electrical engineers getting grant....On one hand where a good percentage of other professionals are getting grants from November, there are 7 applications from Anz 233311 for November, that are untouched. Anyone can shed some light on this?


I am also electrcial engineer submitted on 29-Sept, got CO contact on 14-Dec-2018 for additional employment docs, medicals and spouse english test. From that time no response.


----------



## hena15

aviator505 said:


> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations and Googd luck!!!


----------



## Rosun

bssanthosh47 said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friend
> 
> After viewing through reference number, I found that my agent have not uploaded my Australian qualification certificate in immiaccount. I am confused how to react. I launched my application on 16 November 2018 with all documents ready in hand. Now I find a important document for my degree is missing. Please advice😔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call him and ask him to upload. there is nothing much u can do now . Hope your agent is a MARA agent
> 
> Ask him for the explanation on how he can miss the document and kick his A**** .
> Recently i have seen so many cases where Agents completely neglect or forget what they are paid of . They are only behind the payment and once it is done , we have to run behind them . Strange world aint it .. hehehehe
> 
> Once you are done with the Visa gant report the agent to OMAR if he is a registered MARA agent .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

I emailed my MARA agent and asked to upload the documents ASAP. It’s very hard nowdays to trust anyone. Feeling so lucky that With the help of forum I could import application in my immi account. It is showing received. Thank you Santhosh. I wish you a speedy grant🙂


----------



## Rupi2cool

ShreyGotri said:


> khadija1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any Electrical Engineer who has got a grant? or lodged visa on Aug 2018?
> 
> 
> 
> I am also very much interested to know this... I have been following immitracker regularly, and haven't seen many electrical engineers getting grant....On one hand where a good percentage of other professionals are getting grants from November, there are 7 applications from Anz 233311 for November, that are untouched. Anyone can shed some light on this?
Click to expand...

19th October Lodgement electrical engineer, no IACM/CO Contact.


----------



## aviator505

Nailawajahat said:


> Many many congratulations
> Did you just got the grant at this time?


yes i got it around 3:30 pm Sydney time


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello friends, I got contacted by CO today. Lodged application on 10 Nov,I am the primary applicant and CO is asking for my husband's PCC from USA.We need to submit the document within 28 days.If I submit the document on time, when can I expect the grant?And how can I be sure that further no CO contact will happen?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Usha Balla

Good numbers today after a long time.
Congrats to everyone who received a grant!


----------



## alegor

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends, I got contacted by CO today. Lodged application on 10 Nov,I am the primary applicant and CO is asking for my husband's PCC from USA.We need to submit the document within 28 days.If I submit the document on time, when can I expect the grant?And how can I be sure that further no CO contact will happen?
> Thanks in advance


Mostly the trend is after CO contact we need to wait for another 2-3 months. But I have seen people got Grant in a week time post CO contact too. We can't be very sure the CO contact may happen again but its very rare.


----------



## jaggsb

Usha Balla said:


> Good numbers today after a long time.
> Congrats to everyone who received a grant!


Yes, lot of grants today. For the past 2 weeks, Wednesday seems to be the pick up day for the grants.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepnr

Got grant today!

189 | 70 points
Occupation: 261313
Invited: 11/10/2018
Application lodge: 18/11/2018
Grant: 20/2/2019


----------



## vikrshar

Guys,

I've lodged my application on 13th nov, 2018 and still it showing status "Received". I've uploaded multiple documents post lodging Visa as per feedback received in this forum and last document was uploaded on 31st Jan,2019. Do I need to wait for CO contact/ DG till application picked up from January onwards or can I expect it now since November applications are being picked up now. 
Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct.


----------



## Bandish

aviator505 said:


> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers!


OMG !! Woow... Congratulations ...
Wish you good luck for your future...
Well deserved grant ... Very happy for you ..

Great to know that prediction worked...


----------



## alegor

vikrshar said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've lodged my application on 13th nov, 2018 and still it showing status "Received". I've uploaded multiple documents post lodging Visa as per feedback received in this forum and last document was uploaded on 31st Jan,2019. Do I need to wait for CO contact/ DG till application picked up from January onwards or can I expect it now since November applications are being picked up now.
> Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct.


Your Visa submission day is taken into account which is Nov.


----------



## Rajesh arora

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019


Congratulations


----------



## ShreyGotri

Rupi2cool said:


> ShreyGotri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khadija1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any Electrical Engineer who has got a grant? or lodged visa on Aug 2018?
> 
> 
> 
> I am also very much interested to know this... I have been following immitracker regularly, and haven't seen many electrical engineers getting grant....On one hand where a good percentage of other professionals are getting grants from November, there are 7 applications from Anz 233311 for November, that are untouched. Anyone can shed some light on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19th October Lodgement electrical engineer, no IACM/CO Contact.
Click to expand...

Hope you guys get it soon....I am waiting back in the queue....5th Jan Lodgement...


----------



## Rajesh arora

aviator505 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20-Feb-2019.. I think
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## k.suraj8

vikrshar said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've lodged my application on 13th nov, 2018 and still it showing status "Received". I've uploaded multiple documents post lodging Visa as per feedback received in this forum and last document was uploaded on 31st Jan,2019. Do I need to wait for CO contact/ DG till application picked up from January onwards or can I expect it now since November applications are being picked up now.
> Can you please confirm if my understanding is correct.


I have lodged on.11th nov .. still no update .. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkrlaus

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019


Congrats Pradeep !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Rosun said:


> I applied my visa on 16 November with my wife and daughter. I uploaded my wife PCL nursing certificate and marksheet with letter from college. It is 3 years course after class 10. I also uploaded her class 10 marksheet and letter from school. Will it be alright? I am regretting for not giving pte as CO may contact. I disperately need DG.


It is ok if you have provided letter from college for her functional English and the letter clearly states that the medium of instruction was English.
No need to worry.
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019


Congratulations ...


----------



## RockyRaj

Bandish said:


> OMG !! Woow... Congratulations ...
> 
> Wish you good luck for your future...
> 
> Well deserved grant ... Very happy for you ..
> 
> 
> 
> Great to know that prediction worked...




Sometime I ponder that I got a CO contact since I haven’t asked for your prediction. Should I ask now for the most awaited date for silver mail(being a CO contact applicant) to make the thread alive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019


Congrats..


----------



## jaggsb

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019


Congrats pradeep. Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019


Congratulations for your grant!!!


----------



## manusaavi

Congrates buddy..wish the speedy grant to us as well 😃


----------



## Saif

aviator505 said:


> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations overwhelmed aviator505!  I can understand the feeling man.
Can't agree more. She is a STAR :first:


----------



## Saif

k2rulz said:


> Experts/Immigrated Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to check if May/June-July a good time to start in Australia considering it's close of financial year. Any prospects on jobs, etc.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


My friends in Sydney tell me that end feb to Jul-Aug is when the job market is good then it slowly dies down until the new year break. 
So the earlier the better to have more time in hand.


----------



## nav87

Bandish said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.. you really help to ease my stress. I am checking 50-70 times in a day to check if there is any update on immi account.
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should even call DHA for the invoice. It should not take that long for them to generate invoice. Sometimes there could be system issue or a miss from the CO.
> 
> All the best!
Click to expand...

I have lodged my case via agent. Can i call to DHA? 
Thanks Bandish


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> It is ok if you have provided letter from college for her functional English and the letter clearly states that the medium of instruction was English.
> No need to worry.
> All the Best !





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rosun View Post
> I applied my visa on 16 November with my wife and daughter. I uploaded my wife PCL nursing certificate and marksheet with letter from college. It is 3 years course after class 10. I also uploaded her class 10 marksheet and letter from school. Will it be alright? I am regretting for not giving pte as CO may contact. I disperately need DG.
> It is ok if you have provided letter from college for her functional English and the letter clearly states that the medium of instruction was English.
> No need to worry.
> All the Best !


I submitted a letter from her school (from nursery to 10th) which was the main evidence as per their guidelines but I also attached her English Literature Bachelors and Masters as additional proof. Don't know whether it helped or not but at least I added more value to the cause from my end. I think these little things work at times considering we are dealing with humans and not machines, luckily not as yet.


----------



## itspuneetv

Saif said:


> My friends in Sydney tell me that end feb to Jul-Aug is when the job market is good then it slowly dies down until the new year break.
> So the earlier the better to have more time in hand.


We can not generalise things to be honest. Ford recently fired 200 employees for some reason which is unknown to outer world. I am skeptical that they want to hire graduates to reduce expenditure. However, I feel job market in Software, IT, healthcare and hospitality is safe for experienced people in Australia.


----------



## Bubbu

Hi Experts,

I'm waiting for NSW pre invite. Wanted to confirm if once the invite comes

1. I have 14 days to submit all documents 
2. Do I need to submit my documents or my wife and kids as well during this time
3. What are the documents that need to be submitted

Wanted to also know when the visa fees of close to 6 lakhs need to be paid for me and my family. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## navi.iitd

*Invitation Expiring Mail after applying*

Hi 

I got invitation on 11th Jan and I applied for PR. Today I got mail that my invitation is expiring. Is it normal to get this type of mail when you have already applied.

I use different email id for applying form the one from which I got invitation.

Hopefully I do not have any issues. Any pointers.

- Naveen


----------



## itspuneetv

navi.iitd said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invitation on 11th Jan and I applied for PR. Today I got mail that my invitation is expiring. Is it normal to get this type of mail when you have already applied.
> 
> I use different email id for applying form the one from which I got invitation.
> 
> Hopefully I do not have any issues. Any pointers.
> 
> - Naveen


If in your skillselect account status shows Lodged, then nothing to worry!


----------



## vivinlobo

Is birth certificate from Indian embassy a valid document for age proof? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> Sometime I ponder that I got a CO contact since I haven’t asked for your prediction. Should I ask now for the most awaited date for silver mail(being a CO contact applicant) to make the thread alive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha... :lol: This visa is making us explore our brain from all angles... thoughts, hobbies, talents... 

Liked your term... the 'Silver Mail'.  I think you could call a CO contact a Silver mail, which means application has been looked upon by someone. Grant mail will have the same or may be double good feeling when received after CO contact  

BTW, when did you get a CO contact, it's not there in your signature... I remember you mentioned sometime back, but not on top of my head right now.

As per your lodge date, it seems very near... You may not have to wait for March.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Congratulations overwhelmed aviator505!  I can understand the feeling man.
> Can't agree more. She is a STAR :first:


:yo:


----------



## Bandish

nav87 said:


> I have lodged my case via agent. Can i call to DHA?
> Thanks Bandish


Hmm... this is new question.. Generally all mail correspondence is provided to the agent as per what I have read on the visa application page, as far as I remember.

But what I think is that if you have the TRN number and other details with you, they should at least let you know if an invoice is immediately generated after they raise VAC2 or could it be sent to you later.

I seriously doubt that after asking for VAC2, why would they wait for sending invoice. I may be wrong.


----------



## Bandish

vivinlobo said:


> Is birth certificate from Indian embassy a valid document for age proof?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


As far as I remember, few people provided that from Indian embassy. But many applicants didn't provide birth certificate at all and got their grant, based on 10th certificate, passport, aadhaar card, etc.


----------



## vivinlobo

Bandish said:


> As far as I remember, few people provided that from Indian embassy. But many applicants didn't provide birth certificate at all and got their grant, based on 10th certificate, passport, aadhaar card, etc.


Thank you  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Bandish said:


> Hahaha... :lol: This visa is making us explore our brain from all angles... thoughts, hobbies, talents...
> 
> 
> 
> Liked your term... the 'Silver Mail'.  I think you could call a CO contact a Silver mail, which means application has been looked upon by someone. Grant mail will have the same or may be double good feeling when received after CO contact
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when did you get a CO contact, it's not there in your signature... I remember you mentioned sometime back, but not on top of my head right now.
> 
> 
> 
> As per your lodge date, it seems very near... You may not have to wait for March.




I deliberately did not indicate the date of CO contact in my message as this would lead to a flood of requests. To be honest I am quite sure a grant would not bring that much happiness in my face to the level I had when I cleared my PTE at my 10th attempt. I was fighting against time since I would have had lost 10 points the past November for age had I not cleared. Destiny has its own plan, cleared in August and got my invite in September prior to loosing points for age. Let me keep something for the time being of my PR journey which I will let you all know in the days to come. I wish that day is not that far for all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Hi all, I had lodged my 189 visa as on 11th Dec 2018. ANZCO is 261313, software engineer. Points 70 and awaiting further DG or CO contacts.

I'm stuck with a query. I have claimed 10 points for my experience (5+ valid years from acs assessment) and out of which 3 months I had worked in Australia from one of my previous Indian employers. I was on 457 work visa. Now I realized that I have added this 3 months of Australian experience as offshore experience.

I'm not too sure what to do next. Would it lead to rejection of my visa? 😢😳


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I had lodged my 189 visa as on 11th Dec 2018. ANZCO is 261313, software engineer. Points 70 and awaiting further DG or CO contacts.
> 
> I'm stuck with a query. I have claimed 10 points for my experience (5+ valid years from acs assessment) and out of which 3 months I had worked in Australia from one of my previous Indian employers. I was on 457 work visa. Now I realized that I have added this 3 months of Australian experience as offshore experience.
> 
> I'm not too sure what to do next. Would it lead to rejection of my visa? 😢😳


If you fear that you won't be able to prove 5 years of offshore experience, you gotta withdraw your application before it gets rejected as rejection will have adverse effect in your future visa application.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Nadine1986

Not_so_great_guy said:


> nagaraj.gb123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I had lodged my 189 visa as on 11th Dec 2018. ANZCO is 261313, software engineer. Points 70 and awaiting further DG or CO contacts.
> 
> I'm stuck with a query. I have claimed 10 points for my experience (5+ valid years from acs assessment) and out of which 3 months I had worked in Australia from one of my previous Indian employers. I was on 457 work visa. Now I realized that I have added this 3 months of Australian experience as offshore experience.
> 
> I'm not too sure what to do next. Would it lead to rejection of my visa? 😢😳
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you a direct grant. Though the chances are slim if CO notices this.
Click to expand...

What could happen if it gets noticed? Is this a problem considering no additional points are claimed?


----------



## Jarnoma17

sanjayskulkarni said:


> Am with very similar timelines and waiting.. Visa Lodged on Sept and CO Contact on 21 Nov.
> Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Same here


----------



## Jarnoma17

Nailawajahat said:


> Oh my God... 5 months has passed and no respond after that?🙄


Sorry that was typo CO was on 19th Nov not Sept, I meant to say lodged on 14th Sept.


----------



## SKP19rm

*Granted*

Have received my grant on 19th Feb. 

Code - 261313
Invited - 11th Nov 2018 
Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019 

Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.

~Sandeep


----------



## Jarnoma17

Rosun said:


> I applied my visa on 16 November with my wife and daughter. I uploaded my wife PCL nursing certificate and marksheet with letter from college. It is 3 years course after class 10. I also uploaded her class 10 marksheet and letter from school. Will it be alright? I am regretting for not giving pte as CO may contact. I disperately need DG.


If she is not a primary applicant, she just need to have functional english, which is not difficult since she has already PCL degree. i would suggest to take a PTE and attach. Good luck!!!


----------



## Jarnoma17

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019


Congratulations pradeepnr!


----------



## harpreet22

nothing for ICT Security yesterday.


----------



## Jarnoma17

SKP19rm said:


> Have received my grant on 19th Feb.
> 
> Code - 261313
> Invited - 11th Nov 2018
> Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.
> 
> ~Sandeep


Congratulations SKP19rm..enjoy your moment!


----------



## Jarnoma17

harpreet22 said:


> nothing for ICT Security yesterday.


Not a single one. I have a feeling their priority is pro rata rather than non- pro rata as they have heaps of pro rata applicants. Good luck for DG


----------



## nav87

Hi Bandish,
I called DHA and they told me that they are still processing the file. Once they will be ready to grant, invoice will be generated.




Bandish said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my case via agent. Can i call to DHA?
> Thanks Bandish
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... this is new question.. Generally all mail correspondence is provided to the agent as per what I have read on the visa application page, as far as I remember.
> 
> But what I think is that if you have the TRN number and other details with you, they should at least let you know if an invoice is immediately generated after they raise VAC2 or could it be sent to you later.
> 
> I seriously doubt that after asking for VAC2, why would they wait for sending invoice. I may be wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaggsb

SKP19rm said:


> Have received my grant on 19th Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> 
> Invited - 11th Nov 2018
> 
> Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
> 
> Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sandeep


Congrats Sandeep.  Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kryptor21

SKP19rm said:


> Have received my grant on 19th Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> 
> Invited - 11th Nov 2018
> 
> Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
> 
> Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sandeep


Congrats buddy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

yogithegreat said:


> Anzsco internal audit
> Lodged 29 May 18
> Ist co contact 17 sep to complete medical
> 2nd co contact 14 dec to submit form 815
> Grant 19 feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Congratulations Mr Yogi..


----------



## DVS105

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I had lodged my 189 visa as on 11th Dec 2018. ANZCO is 261313, software engineer. Points 70 and awaiting further DG or CO contacts.
> 
> I'm stuck with a query. I have claimed 10 points for my experience (5+ valid years from acs assessment) and out of which 3 months I had worked in Australia from one of my previous Indian employers. I was on 457 work visa. Now I realized that I have added this 3 months of Australian experience as offshore experience.
> 
> I'm not too sure what to do next. Would it lead to rejection of my visa? 😢😳


It is rather tricky as it depends on how the CO Sees. While I don't know the specifics of your experience timelines, I would assume that you have more than 5.5 years or nearing six years of experience as of now.

The question will be whether Aus exp shown is considered for overall experience or not. If your payroll company is that of an offshore during the time of 457 visa, you may be in a safe zone.
If not, there is a break in the experience.

I am just wondering if your acs assessment is exactly 5 years or 5 years and 3 months plus. If it is latter, again there is a reasonable stand that you have not overclaimed. See if you can talk to a MARA agent who can advice on this.
Or some seniors on this forum can advice.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

vivinlobo said:


> Is birth certificate from Indian embassy a valid document for age proof?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


No Birth certificate from embassy is not considered as valid Birth certificate. it has to be the one issued by Local Municipal Authorities of actual birth place.
However, having said that there are cases where people have got the grants on basis of other age proofs such as 10th DMC, Passport, Aaadhar Card, Driving License etc. Try to give at least 2-3 such proofs


----------



## pyrodestroyer

harpreet22 said:


> nothing for ICT Security yesterday.


Not even one ICT Security Specialist November applicant has any updates on immitracker. Very slow progress...


----------



## jacky101010

Jarnoma17 said:


> Not a single one. I have a feeling their priority is pro rata rather than non- pro rata as they have heaps of pro rata applicants. Good luck for DG


CMIIW, but IMO rather than occupation and point, your nationality, work exp, and spouse point play a more important role.

I think each nationality will have different CO, which is fair, as some COs are more familiar with certain country documents.

Some country like India and China probably have more than 1 CO, while other country with smaller number applicant (like European countries) probably share the same CO with another.

I think I'm pretty sure of this, I read somewhere in this forum.

Next, are the work exp and spouse points, which require more vetting that I think is not done by CO.
This is why the time varies.
If you don't claim experience of spouse point, I believe yr application will be faster?
Come to think of it, this is probably where your occupation matters. im not 100% sure but maybe some occupation require more time to be verified.


----------



## harpreet22

jacky101010 said:


> CMIIW, but IMO rather than occupation and point, your nationality, work exp, and spouse point play a more important role.
> 
> I think each nationality will have different CO, which is fair, as some COs are more familiar with certain country documents.
> 
> Some country like India and China probably have more than 1 CO, while other country with smaller number applicant (like European countries) probably share the same CO with another.
> 
> I think I'm pretty sure of this, I read somewhere in this forum.
> 
> Next, are the work exp and spouse points, which require more vetting that I think is not done by CO.
> This is why the time varies.
> If you don't claim experience of spouse point, I believe yr application will be faster?
> Come to think of it, this is probably where your occupation matters. im not 100% sure but maybe some occupation require more time to be verified.


I am an Indian. No points claimed for spouse or experience. My case is very simple and straight:
English: 10
Education (Australian): 20
Age: 30
Professional year: 5
NAATI: 5


----------



## RockyRaj

harpreet22 said:


> I am an Indian. No points claimed for spouse or experience. My case is very simple and straight:
> 
> English: 10
> 
> Education (Australian): 20
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Professional year: 5
> 
> NAATI: 5




You will get your Golden Mail next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> I deliberately did not indicate the date of CO contact in my message as this would lead to a flood of requests. To be honest I am quite sure a grant would not bring that much happiness in my face to the level I had when I cleared my PTE at my 10th attempt. I was fighting against time since I would have had lost 10 points the past November for age had I not cleared. Destiny has its own plan, cleared in August and got my invite in September prior to loosing points for age. Let me keep something for the time being of my PR journey which I will let you all know in the days to come. I wish that day is not that far for all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can imagine the feeling you would have had after clearing PTE with a steep deadline..  You have so much patience and will power..
Your hard work is going to be paid off very soon... :amen:


----------



## Bandish

SKP19rm said:


> Have received my grant on 19th Feb.
> 
> Code - 261313
> Invited - 11th Nov 2018
> Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.
> 
> ~Sandeep


Congratulations Sandeep


----------



## Bandish

nav87 said:


> Hi Bandish,
> I called DHA and they told me that they are still processing the file. Once they will be ready to grant, invoice will be generated.


Great! Now its more clear and we know that VAC2 payment means grant for you ... 
All the best !!


----------



## azuprejo

Hello All,
Need a clarification
Whether PCC is required for a child of 1.6 years?


----------



## Bandish

azuprejo said:


> Hello All,
> Need a clarification
> Whether PCC is required for a child of 1.6 years?


No.

PCC is only required for adults 16 years or above.

*Excerpts from the Home affairs website:*

*Police certificates*

We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you have lived in.

This applies if you are over 16 and have lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years. It may apply if you have worked on a ship.

Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. They must cover:

the time you turned 16 up to the issue date

or

the whole time you were in the country


----------



## Ravish84

Granted

Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting

Regards 
Ravish


----------



## vivinlobo

AGupta said:


> No Birth certificate from embassy is not considered as valid Birth certificate. it has to be the one issued by Local Municipal Authorities of actual birth place.
> 
> However, having said that there are cases where people have got the grants on basis of other age proofs such as 10th DMC, Passport, Aaadhar Card, Driving License etc. Try to give at least 2-3 such proofs


My consultant has uploaded the 10th marks card in education and passport under travel document. Do I have to tell her to upload the document under birth /age proof as well?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Congrats Ravhish84. I hope you are now free from worries regarding uploaded docs.

Best wishes for your dream journey.


----------



## vivinlobo

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Congrats buddy 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Super cool... Congratulations Ravish... 
Had been waiting for your announcement..
Enjoy the moment...

Wish you good luck...


----------



## bssanthosh47

*Granted finally *

Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.

Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*. 

IST - 3.21am 
Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u 


I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures  
Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR 
Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent 

*April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.

CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)

*EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.

*EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.

*EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*

*EA outcome – 12.07.2018* 

*Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.

*PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)

*PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)

*PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.

*Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
*Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
*Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded 
*Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
*Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.

I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family  

I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish , Your final wishes for me yesterday and couple of days back really worked    now get ready for more requests  

This is for u . a happy smiling face   no more angry face  

Saif bhai , i got my grant . You said + 1 or 2 days from Bandish wished timelines 

It worked and i got my grant today . Man i am so releived and can sleep peacefully today  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Nadine1986

Wow, so the wait was worth it. Congrats. Celebrate! Really happy for you. 



bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant 😊 Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## murlimohan2007

Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period. 

My details
ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering 
Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
DG : 21 feb 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

Congrats 🙂



murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk[/quote]Anzsco internal audit
Lodged 29 May 18
Ist co contact 17 sep to complete medical
2nd co contact 14 dec to submit form 815
Grant 19 feb
Congratulations 🎊 please share your points breakdown 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## staq_6

Hi Guys,

GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT! 

I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:

Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
ANZSCO code: 262112
Skill: ICT Security Specialist
CO Contact: 23 November 2018
CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!

A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Santhosh ..Time for a celebration😀😀🌟🌟🌟🌟🍻🍻🍺🍺


bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## dipanshub

Inspiring story...against all odds....Congrats and enjoy..... 





bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## sambitc

murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## avisinger

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congratulations Bro And Thanks for helping many members on the forum with valuable information.


----------



## Rajesh arora

SKP19rm said:


> Have received my grant on 19th Feb.
> 
> Code - 261313
> Invited - 11th Nov 2018
> Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.
> 
> ~Sandeep


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Congratulations


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congrats mate enjoy the moment

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Congrats bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Vab18

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Ssanthosh I am sure I speak for everyone in this forum to say we are all delighted for you. That is the best news, you have certainly had a journey!
> Enjoy your special day and wishing you and your family all the very best in Oz 🎉🎉


----------



## Rajesh arora

Abysmal said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Anzsco internal audit
Lodged 29 May 18
Ist co contact 17 sep to complete medical
2nd co contact 14 dec to submit form 815
Grant 19 feb
Congratulations 🎊 please share your points breakdown 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!


Congratulations


----------



## pyrodestroyer

staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!


Congrats on your grant. Finally seeing some progress on 262112 - ICT Security Specialist


----------



## dkkrlaus

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congrats Santhosh !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


OMG!! Can't express the happiness...  :first:
Many many hearty congratulations to you and your family .... 

This time when I came back, my laptop was smiling and dancing...:rockon: It screamed with joy that it will not be attacked by any more angry flames... And there you go... the most awaited grant was here... 

Super duper happy for you ... Enjoy the moment... :flypig:
All your hard work has paid off... 
Wish you and your family a very happy future... eace:


----------



## RockyRaj

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




You are one a special applicant, DoHA was testing your patience without sending an ICAM or a contact. I can understand how everyday would have passed by after the average processing time an applicant hearing since lodgment. Finally, it ended with a positive note with a direct grant. I am happy for you. BTW, if my understanding and guess is right you are working for a Pump manufacturing company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

SKP19rm said:


> Have received my grant on 19th Feb.
> 
> Code - 261313
> Invited - 11th Nov 2018
> Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
> Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.
> 
> ~Sandeep


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish , Your final wishes for me yesterday and couple of days back really worked    now get ready for more requests
> 
> This is for u . a happy smiling face   no more angry face
> 
> Saif bhai , i got my grant . You said + 1 or 2 days from Bandish wished timelines
> 
> It worked and i got my grant today . Man i am so releived and can sleep peacefully today
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Super happy...  
Hope you are not sleeping in office ... 
Saif bro is the new yo... Prediction guru ...


----------



## hena15

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Wow..congratulations.. Your patience paid off!!


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congratulations Santhosh. Wish you All the Best in your journey 

Can you please share more inputs on the PCC Requirements for Less than 60 Days stay? 

How about the countries where stay was for 1-2 weeks (either on Business Travel or on Vacation)? Do we need to arrange for PCC from all those countries as well?


----------



## Bandish

murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations murlimohan2007 !
Best wishes to you and your family...


----------



## Bandish

staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!


Congratulations staq_6 !
Best wishes to you and your family...


----------



## hena15

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Wohooo congratulations!!! Well deserverd.. Got overwhelmed on reading your story... Good luck for future!!


----------



## Vab18

Don’t know how my comment ended up in your post Ssantosh lol so I’ll write it again. Huge Congratulations on your grant and enjoy your day 🎉 all the very best in Oz 🙂


----------



## hena15

murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## hena15

staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## JJOHNS1

*PCC for 10 months Stay*

Hi All,
I am a silent Spectator in this group for some time now and I thank all of You for the support and information.. 
I have Lodged for my Visa on 8th December. I have stayed 3 years in USA and 10 months in UK. I have given my USA PCC and India PCC but NOT my UK PCC. My Agent said that it is safe for me to provide it but Then I will have to spend more than 10K(UK PCC for me and Wife),
Would this be an issue?Pease advise what is the best option
EOI Received: 11-Nov
Lodged : 08-Dec
Grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harini227

Bandish said:


> OMG!! Can't express the happiness...  :first:
> 
> Many many hearty congratulations to you and your family ....
> 
> 
> 
> This time when I came back, my laptop was smiling and dancing...:rockon: It screamed with joy that it will not be attacked by any more angry flames... And there you go... the most awaited grant was here...
> 
> 
> 
> Super duper happy for you ... Enjoy the moment... :flypig:
> 
> All your hard work has paid off...
> 
> Wish you and your family a very happy future... eace:


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

RockyRaj said:


> I deliberately did not indicate the date of CO contact in my message as this would lead to a flood of requests. To be honest I am quite sure a grant would not bring that much happiness in my face to the level I had when I cleared my PTE at my 10th attempt. I was fighting against time since I would have had lost 10 points the past November for age had I not cleared. Destiny has its own plan, cleared in August and got my invite in September prior to loosing points for age. Let me keep something for the time being of my PR journey which I will let you all know in the days to come. I wish that day is not that far for all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love thrillers, thanks for adding one to the group


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations bssanthosh47*



bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Congratulations bssanthosh47


----------



## Rupi2cool

staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!


Many congratulations!!!


----------



## Rupi2cool

CONGRATULATIONS BSSANTHOSH47,,, enjoy ur grant and a wonderful story. All the best for your future!!



bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

JJOHNS1 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a silent Spectator in this group for some time now and I thank all of You for the support and information..
> I have Lodged for my Visa on 8th December. I have stayed 3 years in USA and 10 months in UK. I have given my USA PCC and India PCC but NOT my UK PCC. My Agent said that it is safe for me to provide it but Then I will have to spend more than 10K(UK PCC for me and Wife),
> Would this be an issue?Pease advise what is the best option
> EOI Received: 11-Nov
> Lodged : 08-Dec
> Grant:fingerscrossed:


Hi Buddy ,

It is not safe to say that you are safe without uploading PCC for UK . I have seen many CO contacts for request of PCC with less than 3 months of stay . I too uploaded the PCC for one of the country for my wife after looking at the odds. Refer to the below case as an example for CO contact for PCC . I was in touch with her through the tracker . She was in UK for 5 months and she was asked for PCC. You never know how the CO will react. Better to be on the safer side always and have a complete application and not give a reason for CO contact . Agents will always say its ok , but mirror your account and check if the agent has uploaded all docs first  

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-60173?p=2

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Rupi2cool

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Congratulations!!


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations Ravish84*



Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Congratulations Ravish84


----------



## bssanthosh47

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Congratulations Santhosh. Wish you All the Best in your journey
> 
> Can you please share more inputs on the PCC Requirements for Less than 60 Days stay?
> 
> How about the countries where stay was for 1-2 weeks (either on Business Travel or on Vacation)? Do we need to arrange for PCC from all those countries as well?


Hi deepti,

I have seen many cases where CO has asked for PCC with a min of 2 months of stay in a different country than home country . Some CO do not ask . But if i recollect properly i have seen close to 7-8 cases for PCC lee than 12 months of stay and 2 was for 60 days of stay(depends on the country of stay for this too i guess) . Well it is not mandatory to upload for 60 days and below but i will surely upload if the stay is more than 3 months . Refer to the below case on tracker as a example 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-60173?p=2

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## jaggsb

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Wow, that was a sensational news Santhosh Bro. 

Many congratulations, One of the most anticipated Grants in this forum. You stood tall against all the odds and finally achieved it.

Now you can stand on top of all the stress, anger and nervousness and make your victory dance. 

Wishes for your grant were literally pouring from most of the members from the forum. So, I hope you don't need to create fake ids to congratulate yourself.

Best wishes for your move down under.


----------



## nkvijayran

*murlimohan2007 View Post*



murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations murlimohan2007


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Super happy...
> Hope you are not sleeping in office ...
> Saif bro is the new yo... Prediction guru ...


haha !! no work today . i have closed my work for the day from 7.30 am today 

Saifu is the new guru !! but honestly no one beat you and your predictions .
do you Remeber the second prediction you gave me, i guess mid of jan u said this . U said Feb 1-15th and in valentines month . and i did get it  

Now my prayers and wishes for your speedy grant bandish  :amen::cool2:

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Vab18 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Ssanthosh I am sure I speak for everyone in this forum to say we are all delighted for you. That is the best news, you have certainly had a journey!
> Enjoy your special day and wishing you and your family all the very best in Oz 🎉🎉
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks VAB , read this and the second post from you congratulating me ..  thank you so much
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations staq_6*



staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!


Congratulations staq_6


----------



## jaggsb

murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations murlimohan. Enjoy the moment. 

Best wishes for your dream journey.


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congrations to All*

Hi,

I congratulate all the guys who are getting GRANTS.

Cheers


----------



## jaggsb

staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!




Congrats staq_6. Best wishes for your journey to Australia.


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha !! no work today . i have closed my work for the day from 7.30 am today
> 
> Saifu is the new guru !! but honestly no one beat you and your predictions .
> do you Remeber the second prediction you gave me, i guess mid of jan u said this . U said Feb 1-15th and in valentines month . and i did get it
> 
> Now my prayers and wishes for your speedy grant bandish  :amen::cool2:
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Great !! Enjoy your free day... 
Hehe, may be whenever, CO touched your file and thought of deferring the grant to check your patience, I used to get thoughts of your grant ... 

Thanks for your prayers and wishes !


----------



## RockyRaj

bssanthosh47 said:


> haha !! no work today . i have closed my work for the day from 7.30 am today
> 
> 
> 
> Saifu is the new guru !! but honestly no one beat you and your predictions .
> 
> do you Remeber the second prediction you gave me, i guess mid of jan u said this . U said Feb 1-15th and in valentines month . and i did get it
> 
> 
> 
> Now my prayers and wishes for your speedy grant bandish  :amen::cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh




Brandish file is already reviewed and will be finalized tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

jaggsb said:


> Wow, that was a sensational news Santhosh Bro.
> 
> Many congratulations, One of the most anticipated Grants in this forum. You stood tall against all the odds and finally achieved it.
> 
> Now you can stand on top of all the stress, anger and nervousness and make your victory dance.
> 
> Wishes for your grant were literally pouring from most of the members from the forum. So, I hope you don't need to create fake ids to congratulate yourself.
> 
> Best wishes for your move down under.


Thank you so much jaggsb . Yes all the love and support from the members here kept me going  I already put couple of dance steps and now my back hurts lol  i am getting old 

No fake id's 

Thank you once again man and my wishes and prayers for your speedy grant bro  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## davidng

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congrat bro, you deserve it!


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> Brandish file is already reviewed and will be finalized tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rocky... u rock 
These beautiful heartfelt wishes melt my heart ... 
Wish the same to you too... :angel:


----------



## Saif

> Originally Posted by nagaraj.gb123 View Post
> Hi all, I had lodged my 189 visa as on 11th Dec 2018. ANZCO is 261313, software engineer. Points 70 and awaiting further DG or CO contacts.
> 
> I'm stuck with a query. I have claimed 10 points for my experience (5+ valid years from acs assessment) and out of which 3 months I had worked in Australia from one of my previous Indian employers. I was on 457 work visa. Now I realized that I have added this 3 months of Australian experience as offshore experience.
> 
> I'm not too sure what to do next. Would it lead to rejection of my visa? 😢😳





DVS105 said:


> It is rather tricky as it depends on how the CO Sees. While I don't know the specifics of your experience timelines, I would assume that you have more than 5.5 years or nearing six years of experience as of now.
> 
> The question will be whether Aus exp shown is considered for overall experience or not. If your payroll company is that of an offshore during the time of 457 visa, you may be in a safe zone.
> If not, there is a break in the experience.
> 
> I am just wondering if your acs assessment is exactly 5 years or 5 years and 3 months plus. If it is latter, again there is a reasonable stand that you have not overclaimed. See if you can talk to a MARA agent who can advice on this.
> Or some seniors on this forum can advice.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Unfortunately you have not given complete information for anyone to give a suggestion but if I understand the situation clearly, I'd do the following, assuming that these 3 months are within "ACS Assessed" "relevant" experience:

- Update my application and break my relevant experience to take out these 3 months and report separately, still marking it relevant and commenting "this employment was based out of Australia on the Payroll of an Indian company, therefore listing here."
This will give the CO an insight of your mind and benefit of the doubt should go in your favor since anyone would confuse what to do in this situation and you did what you thought right but pointing the issue out clearly in this manner. 
If you are incorrect CO will contact you to fix this up else you are good to go...
I wish you all the best. Do it and dont lose your sleep over it.


----------



## Saif

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish


Congratulations Ravish


----------



## divyashil

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congratulations!


----------



## bssanthosh47

RockyRaj said:


> You are one a special applicant, DoHA was testing your patience without sending an ICAM or a contact. I can understand how everyday would have passed by after the average processing time an applicant hearing since lodgment. Finally, it ended with a positive note with a direct grant. I am happy for you. BTW, if my understanding and guess is right you are working for a Pump manufacturing company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you so much rocky  Yes , peaced out and relaxed today after a long time .

BTW how did u guess that man  what u have guessed is right 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I READ IT SANTHOSH I READ IT! 

Woohoo...so happy for you. Always a great a very different feeling to enjoy someone else's successes and bliss. Congratulations bro!
You brought a tear to my eye with the first para, can relate a bit somehow. Never thought this migration thing would have such an impact in our lives, lives that were filled with negativity, criticism, pain and suffering for extended periods.
May God bless you with your entire quota of happiness in Australia. Would love to meet buddy!


----------



## nitin2611

charan345 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad  to share the news that i had my turn to receive the golden email yesterday. Please find below details:
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> 
> Lodgement Date: 17th Nov 2018
> 
> Grant Date: 18th Feb 2019
> 
> Current location: Onshore
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best everyone!
> 
> :amen:




Many congratulations Charan. All the Best!!


----------



## nitin2611

yogithegreat said:


> Guys got my grant today.




Many congratulations Yogi. Wishing you all the Best


----------



## krislaks

jacky101010 said:


> CMIIW, but IMO rather than occupation and point, your nationality, work exp, and spouse point play a more important role.
> 
> I think each nationality will have different CO, which is fair, as some COs are more familiar with certain country documents.
> 
> Some country like India and China probably have more than 1 CO, while other country with smaller number applicant (like European countries) probably share the same CO with another.
> 
> I think I'm pretty sure of this, I read somewhere in this forum.
> 
> Next, are the work exp and spouse points, which require more vetting that I think is not done by CO.
> This is why the time varies.
> If you don't claim experience of spouse point, I believe yr application will be faster?
> Come to think of it, this is probably where your occupation matters. im not 100% sure but maybe some occupation require more time to be verified.


One of the few rational, emotion-free posts I have read in a long time. I sometimes wonder how applicants that are emotionally charged going to manage in a country whose way of living is quite contrary.


----------



## nitin2611

itspuneetv said:


> Happy to let you guys know that I got direct grant today. Really great start to the day!
> 
> Occupation: 233512
> Applied: 15 November 2018
> Grant: 20 Feb 2019 (Adelaide time 8:46 am)




Congratulations Puneet. Best of luck


----------



## nitin2611

Huggies7 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Update from my side. Direct grant received yesterday.
> 
> All the best to those still waiting.




Congratulations. Great to see so many grants. Wish you all the best.


----------



## nitin2611

moe001 said:


> Got Direct grant today! (3PM AEST)
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.




Congratulations Moe


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Hey Santosh, Many Many Congratulations.... Your journey is very inspiring...All the best for your future down under.... waiting for my turn enjoy this moment of happiness...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

bssanthosh47 said:


> thank you so much rocky  Yes , peaced out and relaxed today after a long time .
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how did u guess that man  what u have guessed is right
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh




I did not check in LinkedIn but I got clue from below two points that you are working in a pump manufacturing company

1) 233512
2) Coimbutore Friends: Only one well known mechanical company is based out from there.

Note: You travelled some time back to Delhi. I guess it was a visit to IOCL or EIL right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Whooohoooo. Praise God !!!

I'm so happy for you my brother. I used to remember you everyday in my personal prayer. Well deserved 

Enjoy your day 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Many congratulations santhosh


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish , Your final wishes for me yesterday and couple of days back really worked    now get ready for more requests
> 
> This is for u . a happy smiling face   no more angry face
> 
> Saif bhai , i got my grant . You said + 1 or 2 days from Bandish wished timelines
> 
> It worked and i got my grant today . Man i am so releived and can sleep peacefully today
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Bhaijan, it's not just a Grant it is something else. 
A fresh start, refreshing relationships, clear slate. Fortunately we are mature now as compared with 20 years ago, so chances are we will live our lives better without the extra baggage this time. Getting rid of the stuff which was hard to get rid of here.
I anticipate all the good things should happen with our lives in the new land. Not discounting physical hardships which had never been an issue, but the emotional and soft ones.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Super happy...
> Hope you are not sleeping in office ...
> Saif bro is the new yo... Prediction guru ...


O no no, no one take away what you have earned my dear sister!
I am just an associate


----------



## Saif

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Congratulations Santhosh. Wish you All the Best in your journey
> 
> Can you please share more inputs on the PCC Requirements for Less than 60 Days stay?
> 
> How about the countries where stay was for 1-2 weeks (either on Business Travel or on Vacation)? Do we need to arrange for PCC from all those countries as well?


We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you have lived in.

This applies if you are over 16 and have lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years. It may apply if you have worked on a ship.

Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. They must cover:

the time you turned 16 up to the issue date

or

the whole time you were in the country

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character


----------



## Saif

JJOHNS1 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a silent Spectator in this group for some time now and I thank all of You for the support and information..
> I have Lodged for my Visa on 8th December. I have stayed 3 years in USA and 10 months in UK. I have given my USA PCC and India PCC but NOT my UK PCC. My Agent said that it is safe for me to provide it but Then I will have to spend more than 10K(UK PCC for me and Wife),
> Would this be an issue?Pease advise what is the best option
> EOI Received: 11-Nov
> Lodged : 08-Dec
> Grant:fingerscrossed:


 Police certificates

We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you have lived in.

This applies if you are over 16 and have lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years. It may apply if you have worked on a ship.

Police certificates are valid for 12 months from the issue date. They must cover:

the time you turned 16 up to the issue date

or

the whole time you were in the country

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character


----------



## bssanthosh47

Saif said:


> I READ IT SANTHOSH I READ IT!
> 
> Woohoo...so happy for you. Always a great a very different feeling to enjoy someone else's successes and bliss. Congratulations bro!
> You brought a tear to my eye with the first para, can relate a bit somehow. Never thought this migration thing would have such an impact in our lives, lives that were filled with negativity, criticism, pain and suffering for extended periods.
> May God bless you with your entire quota of happiness in Australia. Would love to meet buddy!


Thank you so much buddy  we will definately meet  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Whooohoooo. Praise God !!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you my brother. I used to remember you everyday in my personal prayer. Well deserved
> 
> Enjoy your day
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much brother  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

krislaks said:


> One of the few rational, emotion-free posts I have read in a long time. I sometimes wonder how applicants that are emotionally charged going to manage in a country whose way of living is quite contrary.


I have worked with Australians for 10 years day in and day out, but I am interested to know "their way of living" from you. May be I have missed something. In fact I have not seen a more emotionally charged community than many of these people. Please make my understanding better.


----------



## bssanthosh47

RockyRaj said:


> I did not check in LinkedIn but I got clue from below two points that you are working in a pump manufacturing company
> 
> 1) 233512
> 2) Coimbutore Friends: Only one well known mechanical company is based out from there.
> 
> Note: You travelled some time back to Delhi. I guess it was a visit to IOCL or EIL right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right ! they are my customers  very well guessed bro  But this time around i was there to meet few Car/2 wheeler OEM's  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JD DB

Congratulations Santhosh. Really happy for you. Loved your journey and your determination. All the best for your future.


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> You are right ! they are my customers  very well guessed bro  But this time around i was there to meet few Car/2 wheeler OEM's
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


In that case you might have passed right in front of my Apartment (for IOCL) building which is less than 2 ks away  such a small world.


----------



## Nadine1986

JJOHNS1 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a silent Spectator in this group for some time now and I thank all of You for the support and information..
> I have Lodged for my Visa on 8th December. I have stayed 3 years in USA and 10 months in UK. I have given my USA PCC and India PCC but NOT my UK PCC. My Agent said that it is safe for me to provide it but Then I will have to spend more than 10K(UK PCC for me and Wife),
> Would this be an issue?Pease advise what is the best option
> EOI Received: 11-Nov
> Lodged : 08-Dec
> Grant


Fair chance the CO may come back asking for the UK PCC. If that happens, at times you struggle to get it in a month's time. I would say it's safer to get it now than wait for the CO to ask. I agree it costs like 48 quids per person by standard post.


----------



## SAMYBOY

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to everyone who have recently the grant. Wish you all the best in your future with the land down under. The rest, hope we will get a speedy grant.


----------



## beeze50

Friends, I am changing my job and tomorrow is my last working day at current organization and joining new one on Monday next week.

Is there a specific section where I should upload the experience letter/reliving letter of current organization and offer letter of new one ?

Also, besides the link for notification of changed circumstances which is essentially a free text section with 2 sections :

1. Information which is no longer current
2. Give current information

Do I need to fill any other forms or document to make this water proof ?

Regards,
Varun
Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## Saif

beeze50 said:


> Friends, I am changing my job and tomorrow is my last working day at current organization and joining new one on Monday next week.
> 
> Is there a specific section where I should upload the experience letter/reliving letter of current organization and offer letter of new one ?
> 
> Also, besides the link for notification of changed circumstances which is essentially a free text section with 2 sections :
> 
> 1. Information which is no longer current
> 2. Give current information
> 
> Do I need to fill any other forms or document to make this water proof ?
> 
> Regards,
> Varun
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111


1. Employment at (last company name), last date of employment (date)

2. Employment at (new company name), date of joining (date)

Attach exp/rel letters, the system shall attach the relevant forms. Water proof!!


----------



## beeze50

Saif said:


> 1. Employment at (last company name), last date of employment (date)
> 
> 2. Employment at (new company name), date of joining (date)
> 
> Attach exp/rel letters, the system shall attach the relevant forms. Water proof!!


Hi Saif,

So will i get an option to upload documents in the Change of Circumstances form ?

Regards,
Varun


----------



## Saif

beeze50 said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> So will i get an option to upload documents in the Change of Circumstances form ?
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Hi Varun,

No you wont have it there afair. Go to attach doc section from the left panel and upload the old and new co docs.
Honestly it doesn't really matter as the application is already lodged. But we have to inform the DHA as per the guidelines.

Regards,
Saif


----------



## beeze50

Saif said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> No you wont have it there. Go to attach doc section from the left panel and upload the old and new co docs.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


Thanks mate


----------



## priyanka20

Hi Guys,

I have one doubt. When I login to immi account via skillselect i.e. by clicking apply visa link on my EOI page, I land up on ELodgement Page which has the TRN and takes me to the visa application form. When i directly login from immi.gov.au website, I see a different page and I cannot find where I can start filling my visa spplication.
Can you please guide me the right link or way to file visa?


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt. When I login to immi account via skillselect i.e. by clicking apply visa link on my EOI page, I land up on ELodgement Page which has the TRN and takes me to the visa application form. When i directly login from immi.gov.au website, I see a different page and I cannot find where I can start filling my visa spplication.
> Can you please guide me the right link or way to file visa?


Please use the first option. 
You might have used two different email addresses here...


----------



## priyanka20

Saif said:


> Please use the first option.
> You might have used two different email addresses here...


No my email id is same at all the places. Yes I will use first option, but I was wondering it should be same. It is using same login credentials in both the cases.


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> No my email id is same at all the places. Yes I will use first option, but I was wondering it should be same. It is using same login credentials in both the cases.


Once you fill up the 17 page form (remember to save all the time), and then try and login directly you should see the main page from both the sides.


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt. When I login to immi account via skillselect i.e. by clicking apply visa link on my EOI page, I land up on ELodgement Page which has the TRN and takes me to the visa application form. When i directly login from immi.gov.au website, I see a different page and I cannot find where I can start filling my visa spplication.
> Can you please guide me the right link or way to file visa?


When you login through immiaccount, you should be able to see tabs such as 
My Applications
My Payments
Manage Groups, etc

You should click on "My Applications" tab and it will show you the "List of Applications".
There under the main applicants name you should be able to see your application for "Skilled Migration". Click on "View Details" under that application. You should be able to edit the SAME application you are filling through Skill Select.


----------



## Bandish

Now both legendary bread and vada paos will be shortly available in Australia. Some of the food issues are getting solved for people feeling homesick...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Now both legendary bread and vada paos will be shortly available in Australia. Some of the food issues are getting solved for people feeling homesick...


LOL 
Think your leisure time for the day just started


----------



## Usha Balla

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congrats!!


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> LOL
> Think your leisure time for the day just started


Free were the days when we were kids... Though never realized during those years...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Free were the days when we were kids... Though never realized during those years...


A great sorcerer advised me to "expand your horizons" to enjoy the lost/past/other side of life...


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> A great sorcerer advised me to "expand your horizons" to enjoy the lost/past/other side of life...


Ha ha ha ha... Everyone needs to be reminded of this every now and then ...


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys ,

I Had created a mirror account for myself through my agent. Now 

* Will I and my agent both will recieve the email for status change for grant and co contact?


Regards


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I Had created a mirror account for myself through my agent. Now
> 
> * Will I and my agent both will recieve the email for status change for grant and co contact?
> 
> 
> Regards


All communication shall happen with your agent, you should just view the proceedings and do not make any changes in your application.
Of course you can ask your agent to send you the Grant email when you see the Finalized status in your account.

Good luck.


----------



## Travel1122

Congratulations Santhosh, Ravish, Murli and all others on your grants..
Awesomely written Santhosh

Thanks for all the help and guidance in the group👍👍


----------



## aviator505

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Many many congrats mate,finally ur time came,happy for u


----------



## nitin2611

dipanshub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> Received the direct grant today @ 3 PM Australia [email protected] still rock...you predicted 15 Feb and around.....this came on 20 Feb.....Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.....
> 
> 
> 
> Would prey for everyone a speedy grant...and I know the waiting period kills....but please be patient.....things will surely come your way.......
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody planning in May/June to Melbourne....please pm me.....




Many congratulations Dipanshu. Have a great journey ahead


----------



## Rosun

Congratulations Santoosh. You really deserve this. Thank you somuch for your support and motivation for most people in this forum.


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations to people who got much awaited grants in past two days ! Enjoy your moment and all the best for rest of the PR journey.


----------



## manusaavi

Thank you saif. I logged in 4 times since the account is created and I get email for each successful attempt. Is it normal?
If i login hundred times a day ,will get hundred emails. So should I restrict my login ?

Regards,


QUOTE=Saif;14808026]


manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I Had created a mirror account for myself through my agent. Now
> 
> * Will I and my agent both will recieve the email for status change for grant and co contact?
> 
> 
> Regards


All communication shall happen with your agent, you should just view the proceedings and do not make any changes in your application.
Of course you can ask your agent to send you the Grant email when you see the Finalized status in your account.

Good luck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HuntForAus

manusaavi said:


> Thank you saif. I logged in 4 times since the account is created and I get email for each successful attempt. Is it normal?
> If i login hundred times a day ,will get hundred emails. So should I restrict my login ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Saif;14808026]
> 
> All communication shall happen with your agent, you should just view the proceedings and do not make any changes in your application.
> Of course you can ask your agent to send you the Grant email when you see the Finalized status in your account.
> 
> Good luck.


[/QUOTE]You can disable that alert from "Manage Account" option.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congrats Santhosh, thanks for sharing your story with us, it's always so lovely to hear the ups n downs in the journey to the finish line


----------



## Jarnoma17

It might be true in case of CO to be assigned for different country as they will know about the documents and trends and culture of that particular country but in case of work experience and spouse points I didn't included my experience points and my wife is a RN here and I didn't included her points as well, so it's a bit confusing. May be that helps before CO as I got CO contact on 66 days exactly but after that it already been almost 100 days of CO contact and no any updates.



jacky101010 said:


> CMIIW, but IMO rather than occupation and point, your nationality, work exp, and spouse point play a more important role.
> 
> I think each nationality will have different CO, which is fair, as some COs are more familiar with certain country documents.
> 
> Some country like India and China probably have more than 1 CO, while other country with smaller number applicant (like European countries) probably share the same CO with another.
> 
> I think I'm pretty sure of this, I read somewhere in this forum.
> 
> Next, are the work exp and spouse points, which require more vetting that I think is not done by CO.
> This is why the time varies.
> If you don't claim experience of spouse point, I believe yr application will be faster?
> Come to think of it, this is probably where your occupation matters. im not 100% sure but maybe some occupation require more time to be verified.


----------



## Jarnoma17

Huge Congratulations man!




bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


----------



## harpreet22

Jarnoma17 said:


> It might be true in case of CO to be assigned for different country as they will know about the documents and trends and culture of that particular country but in case of work experience and spouse points I didn't included my experience points and my wife is a RN here and I didn't included her points as well, so it's a bit confusing. May be that helps before CO as I got CO contact on 66 days exactly but after that it already been almost 100 days of CO contact and no any updates.


Your Grant is just in the corner. I have seen 2 grants om immitracker yesterday with CO contact Nov 2018. So you might get it today or next week.


----------



## harpreet22

I am an onshore applicant. My medical expired on 4/02/2019. What should I do now?


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi everyone,

Is anyone on the same boat with me?

Code: 221111 (General Accountant)
Lodge: 22 Nov 2018.
No CO contact.

Some of friends here have very close predictions to the Visa grant, would you mind to give me an idea about my timeline and occupation? Or anyone knows the latest grant for my occupation is up to when?

Waiting is killing me every day.

Thank you,


----------



## Rosun

Hello experts 
Can MARA agent fast track our visa application? I mean can they allocate our application to a particular case officers who is fast in processing? Or do MARA agents only submit the application and it’s not in their control until other Case Officer contact?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Rosun said:


> Hello experts
> Can MARA agent fast track our visa application? I mean can they allocate our application to a particular case officers who is fast in processing? Or do MARA agents only submit the application and it’s not in their control until other Case Officer contact?


MARA agents only provide professional advice and assistance, so it is reasonable to assume that applicants who engage a MARA agent may have a more decision-ready application, therefore not requiring as often a CO contact for further information, thereby having faster processing times. 

Other than that a MARA agent cannot influence processing times apart from directly asking, for example based on exceptional and compassionate grounds, for example:

"Client With Seriously Ill Partner Granted Partner Visa in 1 Week

Our client’s partner was suffering with a serious illness and was facing a period of hospitalisation of an unknown length of time when they wanted to lodge their partner visa application. We assisted with the application and created a special submission with accompanying documents for the Department of Immigration and Border protection to ask for expedited processing in light of worsening health situation of the partner.

'_The usual 9 to 12 month wait for a partner visa application would have a bad situation worse for this client and her partner. The worsening health situation of her partner would have only been made worse by months of waiting to see whether a partner visa would be approved. This is one of those situations where the quality of a person’s life in difficult times becomes the central focus. We’re glad that DIBP saw things our way and granted the visa quickly, allowing our client and her partner to avoid months of uncertainty at a challenging time for them._' — Mark Northam

Outcome: The client was granted her partner visa within 1 week of application."

Source: https://mnvisa.com/recent-cases/


----------



## SAMYBOY

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is anyone on the same boat with me?
> 
> Code: 221111 (General Accountant)
> Lodge: 22 Nov 2018.
> No CO contact.
> 
> Some of friends here have very close predictions to the Visa grant, would you mind to give me an idea about my timeline and occupation? Or anyone knows the latest grant for my occupation is up to when?
> 
> Waiting is killing me every day.
> 
> Thank you,



I'm on the same boat as you. What is your point break down?


----------



## Satyant

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
My timeline was as follows:
Occupation: Forester
Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
Lodge: 22 Nov 18
Medical n PCC: Dec 18
Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19


----------



## jaggsb

Satyant said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
> I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
> My timeline was as follows:
> Occupation: Forester
> Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
> Lodge: 22 Nov 18
> Medical n PCC: Dec 18
> Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19


Congrats Satyant, Wishing you all the best in your move to Australia.


----------



## Tqthanh2408

I got 80 points: study, age, PY, partner, PTE 79+, no experience.




SAMYBOY said:


> Tqthanh2408 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is anyone on the same boat with me?
> 
> Code: 221111 (General Accountant)
> Lodge: 22 Nov 2018.
> No CO contact.
> 
> Some of friends here have very close predictions to the Visa grant, would you mind to give me an idea about my timeline and occupation? Or anyone knows the latest grant for my occupation is up to when?
> 
> Waiting is killing me every day.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the same boat as you. What is your point break down?
Click to expand...


----------



## JG

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Congrats dear. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnoma17

harpreet22 said:


> Your Grant is just in the corner. I have seen 2 grants om immitracker yesterday with CO contact Nov 2018. So you might get it today or next week.


Hi Harpreet22

What a prediction..I was just in my office scrolling through the pages and seeing the post in the forum as being onshore yesterdsys post we can see just today here. Then I was in a conference call from 10 to 11, meanwhile i got a immi grant notification in my watch, I had to wait bloody 1 hr 20 mins to finish the call and see my golden grant. Thank you. I wish you a speedy grant as well. I will update my details in a while.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Satyant said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
> I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
> My timeline was as follows:
> Occupation: Forester
> Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
> Lodge: 22 Nov 18
> Medical n PCC: Dec 18
> Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19


Congrats!

Can't believe we are so close to Dec 2018 cases being cleared for 189, hope this train just keeps on speeding!!


----------



## sharv

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe we are so close to Dec 2018 cases being cleared for 189, hope this train just keeps on speeding!!


amen! 

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

harpreet22 said:


> I am an onshore applicant. My medical expired on 4/02/2019. What should I do now?


Hi Buddy,

You can do nothing presently .

Wait for the CO to contact requesting for new medicals if they need ! In that case they will generate a new HAP ID and give it to you .

It can also be that you get a DG and CO does not ask for new medicals . I have seen many such cases where CO does not ask for fresh medicals even after the old one is expired. All depends on CO. 

Just keep praying for the second option .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Now both legendary bread and vada paos will be shortly available in Australia. Some of the food issues are getting solved for people feeling homesick...


hehe .. 1$ ka 2, 1$ ka 2 .. lol ..just translate the previous line in Hindi  

for the few initial days i am ready to do any kind of job and bandis is throwing awesome ideas


----------



## bssanthosh47

Saif said:


> In that case you might have passed right in front of my Apartment (for IOCL) building which is less than 2 ks away  such a small world.


WOW  if at all we knew this earlier ! i would have visited you last time around when i was in delhi.
Next official trip i will definately ping you for a meet up if u r in India by then 

Plans for your migration started bhai ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Jarnoma17

First of all huge thanks to all the members of this group. I joined this group on September 2018 as one of my friend said me about it. But recently 3 weeks ago became active when Bandish sis stopped predicting.

My Auss Journey
Came to Australia on Jan 2014 for MIT after completing Bachelors Degree in Computer Engineering.
Jan 27, 2017: PTE R:65 W:71 L:71 S:80(1st sttempt)
ACS assessment on FEB 2nd 2017 for ICT Business Analyst
But as I was getting Married on March 2017, I went to my country without lodging my EOI with 65 points.(I was so idiot not lodging EOI that time)
Came back and lodged EOI on 11th April 2017 for Business Analyst and just realized with huge increment in applicant few hopes for 189.
Finally ICT Security Analyst was reintroduced as non-pro rata in 2017 Fiscal year.
Acs assesment rejected on first attempt on 20th of Sept 2017(Sad)while my friend who we studied bacherlors and masters together with same subjects assessment was approved and he got invite on 4th Oct 2017 for EOI lodged before 28th Sept 2017. Then I opposed why mine was rejected to the CO for ACS and they finally approved ACS on 9th OCT 2017(Happy again).
But again unluckily for EOI lodged after 28th Sept 2017 non pro rata has no chance as they decreased 189 skilled quota down to 20% from 100% and started giving priority to New Zealand applicants. Waited every round thinking this round I may get it. Since my TR was finishing on April, 2018, too stressed and started PTE again at end of Jan 2018. Went down to student visa again from TR enrolling my wife for Masters in public Health so I can keep my job full time and she needed a Auss degree as well.
Finally on 8th attempt after hattrick of *S:90 W:85 R:78 L:78
S:90 W:86 R:76 L:86
S:90 W:86 R:76 L:78*
I got *S:90 W:85 R:86 L:81* on 25th Aug 2018 and updated my EOI. By this same month's end I got 1 year work experience completed and my wife became RN. But already having 75 points decided not to include experience and spouse points. Rest all in my signature. I am so grateful to this forum and based in Sydney. I wish everyone speedy luck and keep patience no matter what you will get it some day. 
And yes Welcome to Aussieland everyone anyone coming to Sydney and any queries let me know. 
Thank you.


----------



## dkkrlaus

Jarnoma17 said:


> First of all huge thanks to all the members of this group. I joined this group on September 2018 as one of my friend said me about it. But recently 3 weeks ago became active when Bandish sis stopped predicting.
> 
> 
> 
> My Auss Journey
> 
> Came to Australia on Jan 2014 for MIT after completing Bachelors Degree in Computer Engineering.
> 
> Jan 27, 2017: PTE R:65 W:71 L:71 S:80(1st sttempt)
> 
> ACS assessment on FEB 2nd 2017 for ICT Business Analyst
> 
> But as I was getting Married on March 2017, I went to my country without lodging my EOI with 65 points.(I was so idiot not lodging EOI that time)
> 
> Came back and lodged EOI on 11th April 2017 for Business Analyst and just realized with huge increment in applicant few hopes for 189.
> 
> Finally ICT Security Analyst was reintroduced as non-pro rata in 2017 Fiscal year.
> 
> Acs assesment rejected on first attempt on 20th of Sept 2017(Sad)while my friend who we studied bacherlors and masters together with same subjects assessment was approved and he got invite on 4th Oct 2017 for EOI lodged before 28th Sept 2017. Then I opposed why mine was rejected to the CO for ACS and they finally approved ACS on 9th OCT 2017(Happy again).
> 
> But again unluckily for EOI lodged after 28th Sept 2017 non pro rata has no chance as they decreased 189 skilled quota down to 20% from 100% and started giving priority to New Zealand applicants. Waited every round thinking this round I may get it. Since my TR was finishing on April, 2018, too stressed and started PTE again at end of Jan 2018. Went down to student visa again from TR enrolling my wife for Masters in public Health so I can keep my job full time and she needed a Auss degree as well.
> 
> Finally on 8th attempt after hattrick of *S:90 W:85 R:78 L:78
> 
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:86
> 
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:78*
> 
> I got *S:90 W:85 R:86 L:81* on 25th Aug 2018 and updated my EOI. By this same month's end I got 1 year work experience completed and my wife became RN. But already having 75 points decided not to include experience and spouse points. Rest all in my signature. I am so grateful to this forum and based in Sydney. I wish everyone speedy luck and keep patience no matter what you will get it some day.
> 
> And yes Welcome to Aussieland everyone anyone coming to Sydney and any queries let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Jarnoma17 said:


> First of all huge thanks to all the members of this group. I joined this group on September 2018 as one of my friend said me about it. But recently 3 weeks ago became active when Bandish sis stopped predicting.
> 
> My Auss Journey
> Came to Australia on Jan 2014 for MIT after completing Bachelors Degree in Computer Engineering.
> Jan 27, 2017: PTE R:65 W:71 L:71 S:80(1st sttempt)
> ACS assessment on FEB 2nd 2017 for ICT Business Analyst
> But as I was getting Married on March 2017, I went to my country without lodging my EOI with 65 points.(I was so idiot not lodging EOI that time)
> Came back and lodged EOI on 11th April 2017 for Business Analyst and just realized with huge increment in applicant few hopes for 189.
> Finally ICT Security Analyst was reintroduced as non-pro rata in 2017 Fiscal year.
> Acs assesment rejected on first attempt on 20th of Sept 2017(Sad)while my friend who we studied bacherlors and masters together with same subjects assessment was approved and he got invite on 4th Oct 2017 for EOI lodged before 28th Sept 2017. Then I opposed why mine was rejected to the CO for ACS and they finally approved ACS on 9th OCT 2017(Happy again).
> But again unluckily for EOI lodged after 28th Sept 2017 non pro rata has no chance as they decreased 189 skilled quota down to 20% from 100% and started giving priority to New Zealand applicants. Waited every round thinking this round I may get it. Since my TR was finishing on April, 2018, too stressed and started PTE again at end of Jan 2018. Went down to student visa again from TR enrolling my wife for Masters in public Health so I can keep my job full time and she needed a Auss degree as well.
> Finally on 8th attempt after hattrick of *S:90 W:85 R:78 L:78
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:86
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:78*
> I got *S:90 W:85 R:86 L:81* on 25th Aug 2018 and updated my EOI. By this same month's end I got 1 year work experience completed and my wife became RN. But already having 75 points decided not to include experience and spouse points. Rest all in my signature. I am so grateful to this forum and based in Sydney. I wish everyone speedy luck and keep patience no matter what you will get it some day.
> And yes Welcome to Aussieland everyone anyone coming to Sydney and any queries let me know.
> Thank you.


Bloody hell bro

What a roller coaster ride, from getting the ACS assessment u-turned, EOI timing and invite frustration, your wife enrolling at the right AQF level to allow you to work full-time, 8 freaking PTE attempts - my goodness you two have some adaptive capacity and perseverance. 

Just the sort of people this country is blessed to have, congrats to the both of you 

Congrats on crossing the one year mark and your wife being a RN too!


----------



## hena15

Satyant said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
> I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
> My timeline was as follows:
> Occupation: Forester
> Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
> Lodge: 22 Nov 18
> Medical n PCC: Dec 18
> Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19


Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## hena15

Jarnoma17 said:


> Hi Harpreet22
> 
> What a prediction..I was just in my office scrolling through the pages and seeing the post in the forum as being onshore yesterdsys post we can see just today here. Then I was in a conference call from 10 to 11, meanwhile i got a immi grant notification in my watch, I had to wait bloody 1 hr 20 mins to finish the call and see my golden grant. Thank you. I wish you a speedy grant as well. I will update my details in a while.


Wow that is incredible!! Congratulations!!


----------



## hena15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can't believe we are so close to Dec 2018 cases being cleared for 189, hope this train just keeps on speeding!!


Yes.. The wait is making me anxious..


----------



## Rajesh arora

Satyant said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
> I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
> My timeline was as follows:
> Occupation: Forester
> Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
> Lodge: 22 Nov 18
> Medical n PCC: Dec 18
> Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19


Congratulations


----------



## manusaavi

Early Nov applicants are still waiting 😨


hena15 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Can't believe we are so close to Dec 2018 cases being cleared for 189, hope this train just keeps on speeding!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. The wait is making me anxious..
Click to expand...


----------



## harpreet22

Jarnoma17 said:


> Hi Harpreet22
> 
> What a prediction..I was just in my office scrolling through the pages and seeing the post in the forum as being onshore yesterdsys post we can see just today here. Then I was in a conference call from 10 to 11, meanwhile i got a immi grant notification in my watch, I had to wait bloody 1 hr 20 mins to finish the call and see my golden grant. Thank you. I wish you a speedy grant as well. I will update my details in a while.


Oh that's great. Congratulations and good luck. I hope I get it in next couple of weeks.


----------



## jaggsb

Jarnoma17 said:


> First of all huge thanks to all the members of this group. I joined this group on September 2018 as one of my friend said me about it. But recently 3 weeks ago became active when Bandish sis stopped predicting.
> 
> My Auss Journey
> Came to Australia on Jan 2014 for MIT after completing Bachelors Degree in Computer Engineering.
> Jan 27, 2017: PTE R:65 W:71 L:71 S:80(1st sttempt)
> ACS assessment on FEB 2nd 2017 for ICT Business Analyst
> But as I was getting Married on March 2017, I went to my country without lodging my EOI with 65 points.(I was so idiot not lodging EOI that time)
> Came back and lodged EOI on 11th April 2017 for Business Analyst and just realized with huge increment in applicant few hopes for 189.
> Finally ICT Security Analyst was reintroduced as non-pro rata in 2017 Fiscal year.
> Acs assesment rejected on first attempt on 20th of Sept 2017(Sad)while my friend who we studied bacherlors and masters together with same subjects assessment was approved and he got invite on 4th Oct 2017 for EOI lodged before 28th Sept 2017. Then I opposed why mine was rejected to the CO for ACS and they finally approved ACS on 9th OCT 2017(Happy again).
> But again unluckily for EOI lodged after 28th Sept 2017 non pro rata has no chance as they decreased 189 skilled quota down to 20% from 100% and started giving priority to New Zealand applicants. Waited every round thinking this round I may get it. Since my TR was finishing on April, 2018, too stressed and started PTE again at end of Jan 2018. Went down to student visa again from TR enrolling my wife for Masters in public Health so I can keep my job full time and she needed a Auss degree as well.
> Finally on 8th attempt after hattrick of *S:90 W:85 R:78 L:78
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:86
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:78*
> I got *S:90 W:85 R:86 L:81* on 25th Aug 2018 and updated my EOI. By this same month's end I got 1 year work experience completed and my wife became RN. But already having 75 points decided not to include experience and spouse points. Rest all in my signature. I am so grateful to this forum and based in Sydney. I wish everyone speedy luck and keep patience no matter what you will get it some day.
> And yes Welcome to Aussieland everyone anyone coming to Sydney and any queries let me know.
> Thank you.


Congrats Jarnoma17. Great achievement. On reading through your post, you have definitely gone through a lot of ups and downs related to PR application. Finally, everything became good memories and you have capitalised your dream.

Enjoy and celebrate the moment.

All the best.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Congratulations 



Jarnoma17 said:


> First of all huge thanks to all the members of this group. I joined this group on September 2018 as one of my friend said me about it. But recently 3 weeks ago became active when Bandish sis stopped predicting.
> 
> My Auss Journey
> Came to Australia on Jan 2014 for MIT after completing Bachelors Degree in Computer Engineering.
> Jan 27, 2017: PTE R:65 W:71 L:71 S:80(1st sttempt)
> ACS assessment on FEB 2nd 2017 for ICT Business Analyst
> But as I was getting Married on March 2017, I went to my country without lodging my EOI with 65 points.(I was so idiot not lodging EOI that time)
> Came back and lodged EOI on 11th April 2017 for Business Analyst and just realized with huge increment in applicant few hopes for 189.
> Finally ICT Security Analyst was reintroduced as non-pro rata in 2017 Fiscal year.
> Acs assesment rejected on first attempt on 20th of Sept 2017(Sad)while my friend who we studied bacherlors and masters together with same subjects assessment was approved and he got invite on 4th Oct 2017 for EOI lodged before 28th Sept 2017. Then I opposed why mine was rejected to the CO for ACS and they finally approved ACS on 9th OCT 2017(Happy again).
> But again unluckily for EOI lodged after 28th Sept 2017 non pro rata has no chance as they decreased 189 skilled quota down to 20% from 100% and started giving priority to New Zealand applicants. Waited every round thinking this round I may get it. Since my TR was finishing on April, 2018, too stressed and started PTE again at end of Jan 2018. Went down to student visa again from TR enrolling my wife for Masters in public Health so I can keep my job full time and she needed a Auss degree as well.
> Finally on 8th attempt after hattrick of *S:90 W:85 R:78 L:78
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:86
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:78*
> I got *S:90 W:85 R:86 L:81* on 25th Aug 2018 and updated my EOI. By this same month's end I got 1 year work experience completed and my wife became RN. But already having 75 points decided not to include experience and spouse points. Rest all in my signature. I am so grateful to this forum and based in Sydney. I wish everyone speedy luck and keep patience no matter what you will get it some day.
> And yes Welcome to Aussieland everyone anyone coming to Sydney and any queries let me know.
> Thank you.


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Thank you saif. I logged in 4 times since the account is created and I get email for each successful attempt. Is it normal?
> If i login hundred times a day ,will get hundred emails. So should I restrict my login ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Saif;14808026]
> 
> All communication shall happen with your agent, you should just view the proceedings and do not make any changes in your application.
> Of course you can ask your agent to send you the Grant email when you see the Finalized status in your account.
> 
> Good luck.


[/QUOTE]

It's a system generated email so no need to worry. No restrictions on the number of logins. People are always anxious to know if something changed. Normal behavior. Relax.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Congratulations Satyant



Satyant said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
> I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
> My timeline was as follows:
> Occupation: Forester
> Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
> Lodge: 22 Nov 18
> Medical n PCC: Dec 18
> Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19


----------



## jovitalobo

Hi All, 

I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.

Anzsco: 261313
Points : 75
ITA: 11-Nov-2018
Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
Grant: 22-Feb-2019

Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.

Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Hi Guys, 
I have lodged my application on 19th October and no update yet. Are there still chances of CO Contact or should I expect a direct grant?


----------



## davidng

jovitalobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> Points : 75
> ITA: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
> Grant: 22-Feb-2019
> 
> Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


Congrats buddy


----------



## priyanka20

Hi All,
Anyone used Axis Bank Multi Currency Card to pay visa fees? I want to know what are the extra charges apart from visa fee that will be debitted?
Visa Fees for me is Self(3755)+Spouse(1875)+Kid(940)= AUD 6570
Anyone who has paid the fees recently, pls let me know how much money I should load in the card?


----------



## hena15

jovitalobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> Points : 75
> ITA: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
> Grant: 22-Feb-2019
> 
> Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> WOW  if at all we knew this earlier ! i would have visited you last time around when i was in delhi.
> Next official trip i will definately ping you for a meet up if u r in India by then
> 
> Plans for your migration started bhai ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Yeah bro, targeting early april as my notice ends on 31st March. Will let you know the dates when I book.


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone used Axis Bank Multi Currency Card to pay visa fees? I want to know what are the extra charges apart from visa fee that will be debitted?
> Visa Fees for me is Self(3755)+Spouse(1875)+Kid(940)= AUD 6570
> Anyone who has paid the fees recently, pls let me know how much money I should load in the card?


1. Conversion charges and GST
2. Go to the payments page, see the exact amount with surcharge, cancel payment, load card with the same amount, go back again and pay.


----------



## am0gh

Jarnoma17 said:


> First of all huge thanks to all the members of this group. I joined this group on September 2018 as one of my friend said me about it. But recently 3 weeks ago became active when Bandish sis stopped predicting.
> 
> My Auss Journey
> Came to Australia on Jan 2014 for MIT after completing Bachelors Degree in Computer Engineering.
> Jan 27, 2017: PTE R:65 W:71 L:71 S:80(1st sttempt)
> ACS assessment on FEB 2nd 2017 for ICT Business Analyst
> But as I was getting Married on March 2017, I went to my country without lodging my EOI with 65 points.(I was so idiot not lodging EOI that time)
> Came back and lodged EOI on 11th April 2017 for Business Analyst and just realized with huge increment in applicant few hopes for 189.
> Finally ICT Security Analyst was reintroduced as non-pro rata in 2017 Fiscal year.
> Acs assesment rejected on first attempt on 20th of Sept 2017(Sad)while my friend who we studied bacherlors and masters together with same subjects assessment was approved and he got invite on 4th Oct 2017 for EOI lodged before 28th Sept 2017. Then I opposed why mine was rejected to the CO for ACS and they finally approved ACS on 9th OCT 2017(Happy again).
> But again unluckily for EOI lodged after 28th Sept 2017 non pro rata has no chance as they decreased 189 skilled quota down to 20% from 100% and started giving priority to New Zealand applicants. Waited every round thinking this round I may get it. Since my TR was finishing on April, 2018, too stressed and started PTE again at end of Jan 2018. Went down to student visa again from TR enrolling my wife for Masters in public Health so I can keep my job full time and she needed a Auss degree as well.
> Finally on 8th attempt after hattrick of *S:90 W:85 R:78 L:78
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:86
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:78*
> I got *S:90 W:85 R:86 L:81* on 25th Aug 2018 and updated my EOI. By this same month's end I got 1 year work experience completed and my wife became RN. But already having 75 points decided not to include experience and spouse points. Rest all in my signature. I am so grateful to this forum and based in Sydney. I wish everyone speedy luck and keep patience no matter what you will get it some day.
> And yes Welcome to Aussieland everyone anyone coming to Sydney and any queries let me know.
> Thank you.


Thanks for sharing! Good luck.


----------



## am0gh

jovitalobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> Points : 75
> ITA: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
> Grant: 22-Feb-2019
> 
> Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulations & good luck!


----------



## k2rulz

priyanka20 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone used Axis Bank Multi Currency Card to pay visa fees? I want to know what are the extra charges apart from visa fee that will be debitted?
> Visa Fees for me is Self(3755)+Spouse(1875)+Kid(940)= AUD 6570
> Anyone who has paid the fees recently, pls let me know how much money I should load in the card?


6670 from Axis Multi currency Forex. I would keep about 6700 AUD on the safer side.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

*Received Grant !*


Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST... 
You are my prediction Guru.. :yo: 

Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum... 

Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all 

**The revelation**
The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.

**New Venture**
Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant... 
Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.

Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## jaggsb

jovitalobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> Points : 75
> ITA: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
> Grant: 22-Feb-2019
> 
> Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


Congrats jovitalobo. Enjoy the moment. 

Best wishes for your migration to Australia.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations!


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Great news Sister. Very happy for you. Can't express in words. 

Haven't seen your posts since morning, I had a thought that you had received the golden email and was celebrating. My thoughts became true in seeing your post.

Again wishing you all the best in your dream journey towards Australia.

We have a new prediction guru Rocky Raj bro. Cheers.


----------



## dkkrlaus

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congrats Bandish !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Saif


----------



## alegor

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations Bandish. Each day me and my wife used to ask this "Did Bandish get grant today?" my wife messaged me now and said that you got GRANT. You kinda made some impact in most of the forum members. 

We wish you all success!! Enjoy the day.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant




Great News... Congrats Bandish... Very happy for you... Wish you good luck down under...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Superb news!!! Heartly Congratulations Bandish... So happy for you!


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Great news Sister. Very happy for you. Can't express in words.
> 
> Haven't seen your posts since morning, I had a thought that you had received the golden email and was celebrating. My thoughts became true in seeing your post.
> 
> Again wishing you all the best in your dream journey towards Australia.
> 
> We have a new prediction guru Rocky Raj bro. Cheers.


Thanks jaggsb 
Yeee... New prediction Guru.. Rocky Rocky... 

Have to write so much ... Will be back in sometime ... A busy day .. didn't let me announce early...


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant



Wooohhoooooooo 

I can't be more happier.. bandish congratulations .. love u too buddy.. good luck with your new venture and make it large yo .. pls keep one job for me vacant in it in Australia 😄 
Am really happy today and jumping with excitement . A forum got us close and hope to continue the bond in future too 🙂 
PS: u r not supposed to use my trademark angry smiley ..hehehe 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## HuntForAus

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations Bandish, your patience paid off.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

jovitalobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> Points : 75
> ITA: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
> Grant: 22-Feb-2019
> 
> Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations


----------



## am0gh

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations & good luck!


----------



## jaggsb

jaggsb said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Even though I am not good at prediction, going by the trend, you are definitely a week away from getting a grant.


Bandish Sister, I am taking a little credit from Rocky bro for this prediction.

All the best for your new venture and wishing you all success.


----------



## nkcpr

Got our grant today. Anzsco: 261313 ITA: 11-Sep-2018 Visa lodged : 10-Nov-2018 Grant: 22-Feb-2019.


For those who have been desperately waiting for grant: Hang in there. Try not to check for grant emails every 10mins. As per many posts in the forum, such notifications arrive when folks are sleeping or busy in their daily routine. It's true in my case too. I have been watching my mail account like a mad man over the past few weeks, but nothing happened. Yesterday I was occupied with other work (actually drowned) and went to sleep at 4am and didn't even think about grant. I checked mails at 9AM and viola... there it was.

So the point is, no matter how desperate we are, it will not speed up the grant process. Instead try to spend time in bullet proofing one's application (eg; SD for child appearance etc) and spend time learning something new which will eventually help your career in Australia.

All the best!


----------



## jaggsb

nkcpr said:


> Got our grant today. Anzsco: 261313 ITA: 11-Sep-2018 Visa lodged : 10-Nov-2018 Grant: 22-Feb-2019.
> 
> 
> For those who have been desperately waiting for grant: Hang in there. Try not to check for grant emails every 10mins. As per many posts in the forum, such notifications arrive when folks are sleeping or busy in their daily routine. It's true in my case too. I have been watching my mail account like a mad man over the past few weeks, but nothing happened. Yesterday I was occupied with other work (actually drowned) and went to sleep at 4am and didn't even think about grant. I checked mails at 9AM and viola... there it was.
> 
> So the point is, no matter how desperate we are, it will not speed up the grant process. Instead try to spend time in bullet proofing one's application (eg; SD for child appearance etc) and spend time learning something new which will eventually help your career in Australia.
> 
> All the best!



Congrats nkcpr. It was indeed a great achievement.

Best wishes and wishing you success in your journey to Aus.


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> hehe .. 1$ ka 2, 1$ ka 2 .. lol ..just translate the previous line in Hindi
> 
> for the few initial days i am ready to do any kind of job and bandis is throwing awesome ideas


Ha ha ... You gave the real feel ... :lol:


----------



## hena15

nkcpr said:


> Got our grant today. Anzsco: 261313 ITA: 11-Sep-2018 Visa lodged : 10-Nov-2018 Grant: 22-Feb-2019.
> 
> 
> For those who have been desperately waiting for grant: Hang in there. Try not to check for grant emails every 10mins. As per many posts in the forum, such notifications arrive when folks are sleeping or busy in their daily routine. It's true in my case too. I have been watching my mail account like a mad man over the past few weeks, but nothing happened. Yesterday I was occupied with other work (actually drowned) and went to sleep at 4am and didn't even think about grant. I checked mails at 9AM and viola... there it was.
> 
> So the point is, no matter how desperate we are, it will not speed up the grant process. Instead try to spend time in bullet proofing one's application (eg; SD for child appearance etc) and spend time learning something new which will eventually help your career in Australia.
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations...


----------



## jaggsb

Going by the data in Immitracker, most of the November applicants until Nov 27 got their grants and some are in the process of getting it.

So definitely next week, we can start to see the grants for End Nov applicants and 1st week Dec applicants. (my wild guess.)

Wishing everyone a speedy grant. All the best.


----------



## Saif

nkcpr said:


> Got our grant today. Anzsco: 261313 ITA: 11-Sep-2018 Visa lodged : 10-Nov-2018 Grant: 22-Feb-2019.
> 
> 
> For those who have been desperately waiting for grant: Hang in there. Try not to check for grant emails every 10mins. As per many posts in the forum, such notifications arrive when folks are sleeping or busy in their daily routine. It's true in my case too. I have been watching my mail account like a mad man over the past few weeks, but nothing happened. Yesterday I was occupied with other work (actually drowned) and went to sleep at 4am and didn't even think about grant. I checked mails at 9AM and viola... there it was.
> 
> So the point is, no matter how desperate we are, it will not speed up the grant process. Instead try to spend time in bullet proofing one's application (eg; SD for child appearance etc) and spend time learning something new which will eventually help your career in Australia.
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations!


----------



## Bandish

Jarnoma17 said:


> First of all huge thanks to all the members of this group. I joined this group on September 2018 as one of my friend said me about it. But recently 3 weeks ago became active when Bandish sis stopped predicting.
> 
> My Auss Journey
> Came to Australia on Jan 2014 for MIT after completing Bachelors Degree in Computer Engineering.
> Jan 27, 2017: PTE R:65 W:71 L:71 S:80(1st sttempt)
> ACS assessment on FEB 2nd 2017 for ICT Business Analyst
> But as I was getting Married on March 2017, I went to my country without lodging my EOI with 65 points.(I was so idiot not lodging EOI that time)
> Came back and lodged EOI on 11th April 2017 for Business Analyst and just realized with huge increment in applicant few hopes for 189.
> Finally ICT Security Analyst was reintroduced as non-pro rata in 2017 Fiscal year.
> Acs assesment rejected on first attempt on 20th of Sept 2017(Sad)while my friend who we studied bacherlors and masters together with same subjects assessment was approved and he got invite on 4th Oct 2017 for EOI lodged before 28th Sept 2017. Then I opposed why mine was rejected to the CO for ACS and they finally approved ACS on 9th OCT 2017(Happy again).
> But again unluckily for EOI lodged after 28th Sept 2017 non pro rata has no chance as they decreased 189 skilled quota down to 20% from 100% and started giving priority to New Zealand applicants. Waited every round thinking this round I may get it. Since my TR was finishing on April, 2018, too stressed and started PTE again at end of Jan 2018. Went down to student visa again from TR enrolling my wife for Masters in public Health so I can keep my job full time and she needed a Auss degree as well.
> Finally on 8th attempt after hattrick of *S:90 W:85 R:78 L:78
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:86
> S:90 W:86 R:76 L:78*
> I got *S:90 W:85 R:86 L:81* on 25th Aug 2018 and updated my EOI. By this same month's end I got 1 year work experience completed and my wife became RN. But already having 75 points decided not to include experience and spouse points. Rest all in my signature. I am so grateful to this forum and based in Sydney. I wish everyone speedy luck and keep patience no matter what you will get it some day.
> And yes Welcome to Aussieland everyone anyone coming to Sydney and any queries let me know.
> Thank you.


Congratulations .... Well deserved 
Best Wishes to you and your family ...


----------



## Bandish

Satyant said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
> I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
> My timeline was as follows:
> Occupation: Forester
> Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
> Lodge: 22 Nov 18
> Medical n PCC: Dec 18
> Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19


Congratulations ... 
Best wishes to you and your family ...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Ha ha ... You gave the real feel ... :lol:


Might as well try this is Aussie accent, would be nice practice.


----------



## nav87

Congrats Bandish,

So happy for you😊
All the best for future 





Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


jovitalobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> Points : 75
> ITA: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
> Grant: 22-Feb-2019
> 
> Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

jovitalobo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this group. Would like to inform you that I received my grant this morning.
> 
> Anzsco: 261313
> Points : 75
> ITA: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2018
> Grant: 22-Feb-2019
> 
> Lodged through an agent, hence all notifications were sent to the agent. Status changed from Received to Finalized and and grant notifications were visible on the Messages section.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulations ... 
Best wishes


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congrats!!


----------



## am0gh

nkcpr said:


> Got our grant today. Anzsco: 261313 ITA: 11-Sep-2018 Visa lodged : 10-Nov-2018 Grant: 22-Feb-2019.
> 
> 
> For those who have been desperately waiting for grant: Hang in there. Try not to check for grant emails every 10mins. As per many posts in the forum, such notifications arrive when folks are sleeping or busy in their daily routine. It's true in my case too. I have been watching my mail account like a mad man over the past few weeks, but nothing happened. Yesterday I was occupied with other work (actually drowned) and went to sleep at 4am and didn't even think about grant. I checked mails at 9AM and viola... there it was.
> 
> So the point is, no matter how desperate we are, it will not speed up the grant process. Instead try to spend time in bullet proofing one's application (eg; SD for child appearance etc) and spend time learning something new which will eventually help your career in Australia.
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations & good luck!


----------



## Bandish

dkkrlaus said:


> Congrats Bandish !!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks dkkrlaus 
Wish you a speedy grant ...


----------



## jovitalobo

Bandish said:


> Congratulations ...
> 
> Best wishes




Thanks Bandish. Congratulations and best wishes to you too. 


Visa lodged : 23-Nov-2019


----------



## manusaavi

Congrats buddy and all the best for your future... I thought of getting my prediction done from you but by that time you had already stopped it. But just can't resist myself now 😜
Can u pls predict one last grant for me . I lodged on 03 Nov 2018 for 261313.


Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

alegor said:


> Congratulations Bandish. Each day me and my wife used to ask this "Did Bandish get grant today?" my wife messaged me now and said that you got GRANT. You kinda made some impact in most of the forum members.
> 
> We wish you all success!! Enjoy the day.


Aww... Thanks so much ... Both of you made me feel so loved 
Love u too both... 
My Hearty wishes for a speedy grant ...


----------



## nkcpr

jaggsb said:


> Congrats nkcpr. It was indeed a great achievement.
> 
> Best wishes and wishing you success in your journey to Aus.


Thank you and good luck to you too!


----------



## nkcpr

Saif said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## nkcpr

hena15 said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks and good luck


----------



## Bandish

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Great News... Congrats Bandish... Very happy for you... Wish you good luck down under...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much Ravi 
You are in my prayers ... I have always felt more tensed for grants of people for whom I predicted... more than mine... Wish all in this forum get grants super duper duper fast :amen:
Wish you a super speedy grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vivinlobo

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Many congratulations and all the best for your future. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

hena15 said:


> Superb news!!! Heartly Congratulations Bandish... So happy for you!


Thanks Hena...  
Wish you a super speedy grant


----------



## itspuneetv

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations and best wishes. You have got such a poetic name!


----------



## teny.peter

Nov 11 lodgment 261313 No grant yet 😔


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my application on 19th October and no update yet. Are there still chances of CO Contact or should I expect a direct grant?


Hey Rupi2Cool... 
You are in my prayers ...
Don't get tensed, Thoroughly check your documents, any missing document updated anytime later, only makes the case stronger and avoids CO contact.. Your grant is very near..
Work hard, think of the best, be prepared for the worst... And most of all be positive, this positive energy overcomes many hurdles... :angel:


----------



## nkcpr

teny.peter said:


> Nov 11 lodgment 261313 No grant yet 😔


Yours should be very near by... Please keep yourself busy in some other activity (especially on weekends). That definitely eased some pressure in my case


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Bandish 🤩🤩🦄🦄🌟🌟🌟🌟


Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations nkcpr🌟🌟🦄🦄🤩🤩🤩


----------



## acc11241

Hello Guys,

CO is assigned and asking for PCC, I will try to get it within 28 days. But if it takes longer time, what evidences I can attach to prove that I tried to get my PCC. Please suggest if someone has got prior experience. 

Cheers


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Wooohhoooooooo
> 
> I can't be more happier.. bandish congratulations .. love u too buddy.. good luck with your new venture and make it large yo .. pls keep one job for me vacant in it in Australia 😄
> Am really happy today and jumping with excitement . A forum got us close and hope to continue the bond in future too 🙂
> PS: u r not supposed to use my trademark angry smiley ..hehehe
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks so much Santhosh 
Before my venture picks up, I was planning to join the Bread and Vada pao business 
You are too talented for me to hire you ...   Always happy to welcome you buddy 
BTW, I already had a job offer from Saifu (I liked your given name).. , Life is already 50% set even if I start slow on my venture Thanks Saifu... 

Definitely forum friend, will catch up...  BTW, I am a very silent person... he he you may not believe it now  My hands work faster than my speech... 

Ha ha... After grant, the angry smiley doesn't belong to you :tongue: ... Wish no one has to ever use that emoticon ...


----------



## Bandish

HuntForAus said:


> Congratulations Bandish, your patience paid off.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much HuntForAus ... 
Yeah, patience is the key to my life 
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Rajesh arora 
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

am0gh said:


> Congratulations & good luck!


Thanks so much am0gh 
Wish you good luck too for your future and a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Bandish Sister, I am taking a little credit from Rocky bro for this prediction.
> 
> All the best for your new venture and wishing you all success.


Oo.. jaggsb bro... Love u always ...  you were the one who actually made me believe that the grant may come faster than I think... Haven't forgotten at all... just that I couldn't mention it in time... 
Thanks for all your lovely wishes  
You are in my prayers ... Wish you a super speedy grant...


----------



## NB

acc11241 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> CO is assigned and asking for PCC, I will try to get it within 28 days. But if it takes longer time, what evidences I can attach to prove that I tried to get my PCC. Please suggest if someone has got prior experience.
> 
> Cheers


Give the copy of the acknowledgment of the application that you have submitted for the pcc

Cheers


----------



## Bandish

nkcpr said:


> Got our grant today. Anzsco: 261313 ITA: 11-Sep-2018 Visa lodged : 10-Nov-2018 Grant: 22-Feb-2019.
> 
> 
> For those who have been desperately waiting for grant: Hang in there. Try not to check for grant emails every 10mins. As per many posts in the forum, such notifications arrive when folks are sleeping or busy in their daily routine. It's true in my case too. I have been watching my mail account like a mad man over the past few weeks, but nothing happened. Yesterday I was occupied with other work (actually drowned) and went to sleep at 4am and didn't even think about grant. I checked mails at 9AM and viola... there it was.
> 
> So the point is, no matter how desperate we are, it will not speed up the grant process. Instead try to spend time in bullet proofing one's application (eg; SD for child appearance etc) and spend time learning something new which will eventually help your career in Australia.
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations...
You have 100% same timelines as mine and even ANZSCO code...
Best wishes to you too...


----------



## Bandish

nav87 said:


> Congrats Bandish,
> 
> So happy for you😊
> All the best for future


Thanks nav87 
Best wishes to you too 
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## techievee

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations!

ANZSCO CODE - 261311
EOI - 12 DEC 2018
INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## molaboy

Congrats to all peeps who got their grants!

Hope mine is coming soon too. *praying*


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Might as well try this is Aussie accent, would be nice practice.


He he ... We can practice, till we reach Australia :lol: I will need more practice with my desi accent though


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks Usha 
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations on your Grant Bandish  Wish you All the best for your startup !!


----------



## Bandish

manusaavi said:


> Congrats buddy and all the best for your future... I thought of getting my prediction done from you but by that time you had already stopped it. But just can't resist myself now 😜
> Can u pls predict one last grant for me . I lodged on 03 Nov 2018 for 261313.


Aww... 
Hmm... how much ever I try to resist myself(as I love predictions), lovely forum members ignite my inner passion... But, the thought that if you don't get by that date, makes me feel nervous :sad:
If all your documents are in place and you are ready to bear the pain, I think 26-Feb-2019.
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

vivinlobo said:


> Many congratulations and all the best for your future.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Thanks vivinlobo 
Best wishes to you too 
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

itspuneetv said:


> Congratulations and best wishes. You have got such a poetic name!


Thanks Puneet 
More than me, my mom would have been happy to hear the word Poetic for my name...  That's what she used to tell me and kept this as my name ... 

Best wishes to you too ...


----------



## Eldar

Dear forum members,
First of all, I would like to congratulate all members of expatforum who recently received their grant and I wish good luck to those who have been patiently waiting for their turn 😊.

I need advice and opinion of the experienced members of this forum about my case so I can make some decisions later. I have been silently following this forum, and I know that once someone recieves “IMMI Assessment Commence” letter, this person might wait up to 3 months. Also, I witnessed in this forum that someone received in 7 days after receiving this email.

I have submitted my application on 19/11/19 (onshore) and uploaded all required documents. Then, thanks to this forum, I found that I need to upload new PCC (about to expire) and Military service certificate to avoid the CO contact. My claimed points are only for my age, PTE, Australian Study requirements and Australian degree. I had some overseas work experience that I did not claimed.

On 18th Feb, I submitted a notification of a change in curcums. (changed my casual job) and on 20th Feb, unfortunately, I received IMMI Assess.Com. letter. Since I desperately need PR now to get a job in Australia, I am very stressed I can receive my PR after 2 months and all my job opportunities will be gone. 
Do you think I should have a hope that I will receive my grant within a couple of days as I did not claim some controversial points, and also they have also grand me 485 VISA less than year ago (in other words, they recently checked my background to give me a visa)?

Since my case is too straightforward and simple, would you advise me to call Immig.to explain my situation so they will not carry it for another 2 months (by neglecting it)?
Why I received this letter? Do you think it might be due to recent suspicious activities (like uploading new PCC in december and change of circums just 1 day before?

I would highly appreciate your comments 😊


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Thanks so much Santhosh
> Before my venture picks up, I was planning to join the Bread and Vada pao business
> You are too talented for me to hire you ...   Always happy to welcome you buddy
> BTW, I already had a job offer from Saifu (I liked your given name).. , Life is already 50% set even if I start slow on my venture Thanks Saifu...
> 
> Definitely forum friend, will catch up...  BTW, I am a very silent person... he he you may not believe it now  My hands work faster than my speech...
> 
> Ha ha... After grant, the angry smiley doesn't belong to you :tongue: ... Wish no one has to ever use that emoticon ...


When I heard this from Santhosh for the first time I felt a bit awkward, only one person other than the two of you call me by this name, my BIL who is a good 10 years older than me and treats me as a kid. But thanks for your love mates. Good to know both of you (and so many others) through this forum.

Bandish this is for you:

"I am a very silent person..." - I'm going nuts :faint:
"you may not believe it now" - No not at all ma'am :rofl:

Just kidding...
Only today I told someone in my team to open up speak more and jell well 
I'm really scared of people who dont speak much, I find them mysterious. But yes, ever since I have expanded my horizons, I'm taking everyone in my stride 

BTW, if I can ask, where are you guys planning in Oz? I dont like to manage geographically distributed teams for either of my two planned ventures


----------



## Bandish

Janubless said:


> Congratulations Bandish 🤩🤩🦄🦄🌟🌟🌟🌟


Thanks Janubless 
Best wishes to you too for a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

acc11241 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> CO is assigned and asking for PCC, I will try to get it within 28 days. But if it takes longer time, what evidences I can attach to prove that I tried to get my PCC. Please suggest if someone has got prior experience.
> 
> Cheers


You could attach any mail trail or a receipt to prove that you are working on getting it.
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

techievee said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311
> EOI - 12 DEC 2018
> INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
> LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
> GRANT - WAITING


Thanks techievee 
Best wishes for a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Congratulations on your Grant Bandish  Wish you All the best for your startup !!


Thanks Deepti.Sinha for your lovely wishes 
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Saif

Eldar said:


> Dear forum members,
> First of all, I would like to congratulate all members of expatforum who recently received their grant and I wish good luck to those who have been patiently waiting for their turn &#55357;&#56842;.
> 
> I need advice and opinion of the experienced members of this forum about my case so I can make some decisions later. I have been silently following this forum, and I know that once someone recieves “IMMI Assessment Commence” letter, this person might wait up to 3 months. Also, I witnessed in this forum that someone received in 7 days after receiving this email.
> 
> I have submitted my application on 19/11/19 (onshore) and uploaded all required documents. Then, thanks to this forum, I found that I need to upload new PCC (about to expire) and Military service certificate to avoid the CO contact. My claimed points are only for my age, PTE, Australian Study requirements and Australian degree. I had some overseas work experience that I did not claimed.
> 
> On 18th Feb, I submitted a notification of a change in curcums. (changed my casual job) and on 20th Feb, unfortunately, I received IMMI Assess.Com. letter. Since I desperately need PR now to get a job in Australia, I am very stressed I can receive my PR after 2 months and all my job opportunities will be gone.
> Do you think I should have a hope that I will receive my grant within a couple of days as I did not claim some controversial points, and also they have also grand me 485 VISA less than year ago (in other words, they recently checked my background to give me a visa)?
> 
> Since my case is too straightforward and simple, would you advise me to call Immig.to explain my situation so they will not carry it for another 2 months (by neglecting it)?
> Why I received this letter? Do you think it might be due to recent suspicious activities (like uploading new PCC in december and change of circums just 1 day before?
> 
> I would highly appreciate your comments &#55357;&#56842;


Just ignore the IACM mail, there is no consensus among members as to why some people receive it.
Regarding your timelines, looks like you are putting too much pressue on yourself. Hope you get your Visa faster, but putting so much at stake and getting stressed to the eyeballs is not a good idea. Don't rely on averages, keep the higher end into plan but wish for the best. I wish good luck to you.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Many many congratulations Bandish. Very happy for u as you have brought smiles on many faces. Wish u all the success with your new venture.



Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Rupi2cool said:


> Many many congratulations Bandish. Very happy for u as you have brought smiles on many faces. Wish u all the success with your new venture.


Rupi2Cool, could you please let us know about your ANZSCO code and current country (Onshore or Offshore)?

Just wanted to check if the cases are being picked based on skill code and country as you lodged your Application in Oct with no contact so far !!


----------



## RockyRaj

NB said:


> Give the copy of the acknowledgment of the application that you have submitted for the pcc
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




My friend NB,

Silently doing a great job knowing you since I joined this forum to help all to the best of your ability with information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant




Many congratulations bandish 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Eldar said:


> Dear forum members,
> First of all, I would like to congratulate all members of expatforum who recently received their grant and I wish good luck to those who have been patiently waiting for their turn 😊.
> 
> I need advice and opinion of the experienced members of this forum about my case so I can make some decisions later. I have been silently following this forum, and I know that once someone recieves “IMMI Assessment Commence” letter, this person might wait up to 3 months. Also, I witnessed in this forum that someone received in 7 days after receiving this email.
> 
> I have submitted my application on 19/11/19 (onshore) and uploaded all required documents. Then, thanks to this forum, I found that I need to upload new PCC (about to expire) and Military service certificate to avoid the CO contact. My claimed points are only for my age, PTE, Australian Study requirements and Australian degree. I had some overseas work experience that I did not claimed.
> 
> On 18th Feb, I submitted a notification of a change in curcums. (changed my casual job) and on 20th Feb, unfortunately, I received IMMI Assess.Com. letter. Since I desperately need PR now to get a job in Australia, I am very stressed I can receive my PR after 2 months and all my job opportunities will be gone.
> Do you think I should have a hope that I will receive my grant within a couple of days as I did not claim some controversial points, and also they have also grand me 485 VISA less than year ago (in other words, they recently checked my background to give me a visa)?
> 
> Since my case is too straightforward and simple, would you advise me to call Immig.to explain my situation so they will not carry it for another 2 months (by neglecting it)?
> Why I received this letter? Do you think it might be due to recent suspicious activities (like uploading new PCC in december and change of circums just 1 day before?
> 
> I would highly appreciate your comments 😊


As Saif said, don't stress much. For your own peace, you may call DHA and who knows, just in case, you may get a quick grant with your positive attitude  Though be prepared that nothing may move as well. The good thing will be that you would be content that you tried your best ...
All the Best for a speedy grant


----------



## pragathes

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant



Hello Sister!

Congrats on your grant! Best Wishes for your future Down Under! 
Keep Rocking in Australia!
Also do continue to predict the grant dates as always! 
There are so many people who needs your help and motivation like me  !


----------



## Rupi2cool

ANZSCO 233311 OFFSHORE- India
19th Oct. Lodgement 75 points 
No partner points claimed.




Deepti.Sinha said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations Bandish. Very happy for u as you have brought smiles on many faces. Wish u all the success with your new venture.
> 
> 
> 
> Rupi2Cool, could you please let us know about your ANZSCO code and current country (Onshore or Offshore)?
> 
> Just wanted to check if the cases are being picked based on skill code and country as you lodged your Application in Oct with no contact so far !!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Many many congratulations Bandish. Very happy for u as you have brought smiles on many faces. Wish u all the success with your new venture.


Thanks Rupi2cool 
My hearty wishes for your speedy grant :amen:


----------



## mongapb05

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant



Congratulation Bandish Sis, Enjoy your day.


----------



## spirecode

congrats bandish

sep 24th logged 75 points/261313/onshore
my agent forgot rnr of current company which co contacted dec 20th and we provided same day. once co contact happens usually in what timeframe can we expect grant?
tired waiting.. its been 2 months since we provided document


----------



## RockyRaj

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant




Who can be more happy other than your family members!

Please include me as well in that list Entrepreneur Bandish from this forum.

On a personal note, Annual exams are coming for my children next week and so busy studying with my children. It is a weekend here in Middle East.

If I spend more time with phone in the weekend I had to pick from the dustbin or buy a new one 

Have a nice weekend and have fun with celebrations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Divkasi said:


> Many congratulations bandish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Divkasi 
Wish to see your grant soon... Wish your CO works super fast :amen:


----------



## Eldar

Saif said:


> Just ignore the IACM mail, there is no consensus among members as to why some people receive it.
> Regarding your timelines, looks like you are putting too much pressue on yourself. Hope you get your Visa faster, but putting so much at stake and getting stressed to the eyeballs is not a good idea. Don't rely on averages, keep the higher end into plan but wish for the best. I wish good luck to you.


Thank you very much for your comment. 

I know what you mean, and I will try to wait patiently.

Once again thank you and congratulation on your DG in January.


----------



## Eldar

Bandish said:


> As Saif said, don't stress much. For your own peace, you may call DHA and who knows, just in case, you may get a quick grant with your positive attitude  Though be prepared that nothing may move as well. The good thing will be that you would be content that you tried your best ...
> All the Best for a speedy grant


Thank you Bandish, I will try. 

I am so glad that you finally got your grant today. Before wring my question, I saw your message and it made me happy .


----------



## Ptera

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations Bandish. All the best! Which city are you planing to move?


----------



## Nadine1986

Fingers crossed 🙂



jaggsb said:


> Going by the data in Immitracker, most of the November applicants until Nov 27 got their grants and some are in the process of getting it.
> 
> So definitely next week, we can start to see the grants for End Nov applicants and 1st week Dec applicants. (my wild guess.)
> 
> Wishing everyone a speedy grant. All the best.


----------



## Nadine1986

Congrats Bandish. Your name and it's history is a revelation. You have been the live wire of this forum and hope you won't leave this place aloof here on. 



Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## Harini227

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567

Congratulations everyone for grants, My waiting clock is still running. Lodgement date is 24 Dec 2018.

Meanwhile, I have a question regarding functional english. Hope if anyone can answer. My wife IELTS results are overall 5 and L-5.5, R-4, W-5.5, S-4.5
Is it meeting functional english criteria given as "An average band score of*at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components*" DHA website.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

simarjeet8567 said:


> Congratulations everyone for grants, My waiting clock is still running. Lodgement date is 24 Dec 2018.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a question regarding functional english. Hope if anyone can answer. My wife IELTS results are overall 5 and L-5.5, R-4, W-5.5, S-4.5
> Is it meeting functional english criteria given as "An average band score of*at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components*" DHA website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hi, Yes, your wife meets the criteria of functional English. Be aware that result can´t be older than 12 months before lodgment a visa.


----------



## Saif

simarjeet8567 said:


> Congratulations everyone for grants, My waiting clock is still running. Lodgement date is 24 Dec 2018.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a question regarding functional english. Hope if anyone can answer. My wife IELTS results are overall 5 and L-5.5, R-4, W-5.5, S-4.5
> Is it meeting functional english criteria given as "An average band score of*at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components*" DHA website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I am confused with the word "each" here, someone please explain.


----------



## Harini227

Harini227 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Would you predict only 189 or 190 too

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567

Saif said:


> I am confused with the word "each" here, someone please explain.


This is what my confusion is.. they have mentioned it as .. An average band score of*at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components*.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

simarjeet8567 said:


> This is what my confusion is.. they have mentioned it as .. An average band score of*at least 4.5 for each or the 4 test components*.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


An average of 4.5 across the 4 component - Yes valid
An average of 4.5 for each component - Is there an average for one component? Like in PTE they give a further breakdown of scores...


----------



## simarjeet8567

Saif said:


> An average of 4.5 across the 4 component - Yes valid
> 
> An average of 4.5 for each component - Is there an average for one component? Like in PTE they give a further breakdown of scores...


No there is no more breakdown given in results

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

simarjeet8567 said:


> No there is no more breakdown given in results
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Normal logic is that the overall score is considered. 
Similarily for PTE they say "An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components", here the word overall gives a clear meaning though the word 'each' is still there, but I'm not sure about what they mean for IELTS. Ptera says it is valid, he might have had the experience.


----------



## Ptera

Saif said:


> Normal logic is that the overall score is considered.
> Similarily for PTE they say "An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components", here the word overall gives a clear meaning though the word 'each' is still there, but I'm not sure about what they mean for IELTS. Ptera says it is valid, he might have had the experience.


Ptera can confirm that it´s valid!)
Overall band should be 4,5.
You can easily compare with, for example, proficient English. There is mentioned at least 7 for each of the 4 components. So there is nothing mentioned about overall.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/proficient-english


----------



## simarjeet8567

Ptera said:


> Ptera can confirm that it´s valid!)
> 
> Overall band should be 4,5.
> 
> You can easily compare with, for example, proficient English. There is mentioned at least 7 for each of the 4 components. So there is nothing mentioned about overall.
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/proficient-english


Thank you Ptera & Saif for making it clear.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit

Congrats Bandish , happy for you , good luck for the next steps 😊


----------



## Bandish

pragathes said:


> Hello Sister!
> 
> Congrats on your grant! Best Wishes for your future Down Under!
> Keep Rocking in Australia!
> Also do continue to predict the grant dates as always!
> There are so many people who needs your help and motivation like me  !


Thanks so much pragathes 
Thanks for your wonderful wishes 
I will be there to help and motivate ... 

Predictions .... Hmm... Let me think 

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

mongapb05 said:


> Congratulation Bandish Sis, Enjoy your day.


Thanks mongapb05 
Wish you a speedy grant !!


----------



## hena15

Bandish said:


> Thanks so much pragathes
> Thanks for your wonderful wishes
> I will be there to help and motivate ...
> 
> Predictions .... Hmm... Let me think
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant


Please start predicting again... ray2:


----------



## Rosun

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts
> Can MARA agent fast track our visa application? I mean can they allocate our application to a particular case officers who is fast in processing? Or do MARA agents only submit the application and it’s not in their control until other Case Officer contact?
> 
> 
> 
> MARA agents only provide professional advice and assistance, so it is reasonable to assume that applicants who engage a MARA agent may have a more decision-ready application, therefore not requiring as often a CO contact for further information, thereby having faster processing times.
> 
> Other than that a MARA agent cannot influence processing times apart from directly asking, for example based on exceptional and compassionate grounds, for example:
> 
> "Client With Seriously Ill Partner Granted Partner Visa in 1 Week
> 
> Our client’s partner was suffering with a serious illness and was facing a period of hospitalisation of an unknown length of time when they wanted to lodge their partner visa application. We assisted with the application and created a special submission with accompanying documents for the Department of Immigration and Border protection to ask for expedited processing in light of worsening health situation of the partner.
> 
> '_The usual 9 to 12 month wait for a partner visa application would have a bad situation worse for this client and her partner. The worsening health situation of her partner would have only been made worse by months of waiting to see whether a partner visa would be approved. This is one of those situations where the quality of a person’s life in difficult times becomes the central focus. We’re glad that DIBP saw things our way and granted the visa quickly, allowing our client and her partner to avoid months of uncertainty at a challenging time for them._' — Mark Northam
> 
> Outcome: The client was granted her partner visa within 1 week of application."
> 
> Source: https://mnvisa.com/recent-cases/
Click to expand...


Thank you somuch for your time and information. Very helpful


----------



## Bandish

spirecode said:


> congrats bandish
> 
> sep 24th logged 75 points/261313/onshore
> my agent forgot rnr of current company which co contacted dec 20th and we provided same day. once co contact happens usually in what timeframe can we expect grant?
> tired waiting.. its been 2 months since we provided document


Thanks spirecode 
Wish you a speedy grant ...
Don't get disheartened... Take up some activity for 2 weeks (like painting if you like, else some technical course that keeps you occupied) and your grant will come and meet you ... 
I think you should get around 08-Mar-2019...
All the Best !
Don't tell anyone that I predicted  ... seeing you so sad... could not resist...


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> Who can be more happy other than your family members!
> 
> Please include me as well in that list Entrepreneur Bandish from this forum.
> 
> On a personal note, Annual exams are coming for my children next week and so busy studying with my children. It is a weekend here in Middle East.
> 
> If I spend more time with phone in the weekend I had to pick from the dustbin or buy a new one
> 
> Have a nice weekend and have fun with celebrations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rocky Rocky... the superstar... :cool2::cool2:
Thanks for your wishes...
Ha ha Entrepreneur Bandish... trying to be an emerging one 
You people are my extended family... sharing similar emotions ... providing lots of positive energy ...

Ha ha... All the Best for your kids exams .... BTW, no one told us in our childhood that Homework and studies are never gonna end... You will re-learn starting from "A B C.." :shocked: :evil:


----------



## Bandish

Eldar said:


> Thank you Bandish, I will try.
> 
> I am so glad that you finally got your grant today. Before wring my question, I saw your message and it made me happy .


Best wishes for your grant Eldar... 
Happy to put a smile on your face...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Rocky Rocky... the superstar... :cool2::cool2:
> Thanks for your wishes...
> Ha ha Entrepreneur Bandish... trying to be an emerging one
> You people are my extended family... sharing similar emotions ... providing lots of positive energy ...
> 
> Ha ha... All the Best for your kids exams .... BTW, no one told us in our childhood that Homework and studies are never gonna end... You will re-learn starting from "A B C.." :shocked: :evil:


Thanks guys for saving me today, I completely forgot that I have to carry my daughter's practice paper prints today, her exams are due next week, not buying a printer for home you see


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> When I heard this from Santhosh for the first time I felt a bit awkward, only one person other than the two of you call me by this name, my BIL who is a good 10 years older than me and treats me as a kid. But thanks for your love mates. Good to know both of you (and so many others) through this forum.
> 
> Bandish this is for you:
> 
> "I am a very silent person..." - I'm going nuts :faint:
> "you may not believe it now" - No not at all ma'am :rofl:
> 
> Just kidding...
> Only today I told someone in my team to open up speak more and jell well
> I'm really scared of people who dont speak much, I find them mysterious. But yes, ever since I have expanded my horizons, I'm taking everyone in my stride
> 
> BTW, if I can ask, where are you guys planning in Oz? I dont like to manage geographically distributed teams for either of my two planned ventures


Ha ha ... Santhosh gave u a nice name.. Actually Saifu suits you a lot... the way you are ready to help always ... like Master Shifu 
You never know I may be your dadi (grandma) :lol: just kidding

Hmm... I may need to rephrase here.. :tongue: I am a thinker, so silence is required.. showing some teeth without sound effects   
Ha ha... new horizons are opening up for you 

Ha ha ... Sydney has been in mind... Though no plans yet...


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations to fellow Expat members who receive their grants today ! All the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## nkcpr

Bandish said:


> Congratulations...
> You have 100% same timelines as mine and even ANZSCO code...
> Best wishes to you too...



Yes, I too have observed this coincidence a while ago and has been discussing with my wife that probably we'll get our grant along with you. 

Infact I used to often quote your example to my wife saying that, here is one more person who has fully utilised the 60 days time (11sep to 10 Nov) and filed the application right on the last day before ITA would expire 
So thanks to you I narrowly escaped from being as labelled "lazy" by my wife 

Good luck in your future endeavours!


----------



## Bandish

Ptera said:


> Congratulations Bandish. All the best! Which city are you planing to move?


Thanks Ptera... Mostly Sydney.. Though no plans in place yet..
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

Nadine1986 said:


> Congrats Bandish. Your name and it's history is a revelation. You have been the live wire of this forum and hope you won't leave this place aloof here on.


Thanks Nadine1986 
This is a place full of all talented people, will be here


----------



## Bandish

Harini227 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks Harini227 
Wish you good luck for your grant


----------



## Bandish

sc.mnit said:


> Congrats Bandish , happy for you , good luck for the next steps 😊


Thanks sc.mnit 
Good luck to you too for a speedy grant and great future


----------



## Sanjiv1985

bsanthosh47 and Bandish - Back to back grants for you guys!

Thats E.P.I.C.

2 days dedicated to 2 Rockstars!

Enjoy your moment guys! Happy for you and others as well who have got their grants!


----------



## kpramodkumar1987

*PF statement not available*

Hello All,
I am a silent member in this forum, Can someone please help me here, CO contacted for EPF statement recently

I worked for two companies, The first company when I joined it was very younger so the company have limited employees and we doesn't get PF, I worked in that company around 4 years from 2010 to 2013
Later I joined in second company in 2014 where it is a startup, Now we are around 18 employees unfortunately in this company we are not having Provident Fund. When I mailed to my HR regarding PF, he said that Company cant provide PF as it is having less than 20 employees.
Can anyone suggest what should I do now? Thanks in advance for your valuable suggestion.

ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)


EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2017, 75 Points

Invited: 11 OCT 2018
Visa Lodged: 14 NOV 2018
Docs Upload: 21 NOV 2018
Medicals: 20 NOV 2018
CO Contact: 21 FEB 2019
GRANT DATE: ?


----------



## divyashil

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations


----------



## Malikaus

Hi @Bandish 

Congratulations on your grant!!!

I have been a slient observer of this forum for sometime now and read all the valuable insights provided here, for which I really appreciate everyone.But i need some help from you,so i am posting here today.

I have applied for 189 visa in November but I haven’t seen any movement in my applications till now. I know you have stopped doing predictions but can you please do one for me, it will be very helpful as i am fearing that something is wrong with application. My details are as follows.

PTE: R:90;L:90;S:90;W: 87 21st Aug 2018 (3rd attempt)
ACS:2nd October 2018
Eoi:3rd October 2018
ITA:11 October 2018
Applied: 10th Nov 2018
Onshore.
Claimed 5 points for employment.
Had total 75 points

Thanks for help in advance 🙂


----------



## Bandish

nkcpr said:


> Yes, I too have observed this coincidence a while ago and has been discussing with my wife that probably we'll get our grant along with you.
> 
> Infact I used to often quote your example to my wife saying that, here is one more person who has fully utilised the 60 days time (11sep to 10 Nov) and filed the application right on the last day before ITA would expire
> So thanks to you I narrowly escaped from being as labelled "lazy" by my wife
> 
> Good luck in your future endeavours!


Ha ha ... true ... We gave DHA a breather of two months  
All's well that ends well... May be 10-Nov was the lucky day for us ... 
Not "Lazy" you too seem to be a "thinker"  
All the Best to you and your family


----------



## Bandish

Sanjiv1985 said:


> bsanthosh47 and Bandish - Back to back grants for you guys!
> 
> Thats E.P.I.C.
> 
> 2 days dedicated to 2 Rockstars!
> 
> Enjoy your moment guys! Happy for you and others as well who have got their grants!


Thanks Sanjiv  
:yo:


----------



## Bandish

divyashil said:


> Congratulations


Thanks divyashil 
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## RockyRaj

kpramodkumar1987 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a silent member in this forum, Can someone please help me here, CO contacted for EPF statement recently
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for two companies, The first company when I joined it was very younger so the company have limited employees and we doesn't get PF, I worked in that company around 4 years from 2010 to 2013
> 
> Later I joined in second company in 2014 where it is a startup, Now we are around 18 employees unfortunately in this company we are not having Provident Fund. When I mailed to my HR regarding PF, he said that Company cant provide PF as it is having less than 20 employees.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what should I do now? Thanks in advance for your valuable suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged: 14 SEP 2017, 75 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Invited: 11 OCT 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 14 NOV 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 21 NOV 2018
> 
> Medicals: 20 NOV 2018
> 
> CO Contact: 21 FEB 2019
> 
> GRANT DATE: ?




This document serves as the third party evidence for DoHA to verify your employment. May be you should get email confirmation from both these companies that PF was not deducted with the reasons and include those in your response. 

Below are additional which could be added:

Was tax deducted and did you submit tax returns for this period? This document also indicates the employer name and can serve as an evidence of employment if not submitted.

Think what else you can include to provide evidence of third party employment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

nkcpr said:


> Yes, I too have observed this coincidence a while ago and has been discussing with my wife that probably we'll get our grant along with you.
> 
> Infact I used to often quote your example to my wife saying that, here is one more person who has fully utilised the 60 days time (11sep to 10 Nov) and filed the application right on the last day before ITA would expire
> So thanks to you I narrowly escaped from being as labelled "lazy" by my wife
> 
> Good luck in your future endeavours!


LOL 
This is nice


----------



## Bandish

Malikaus said:


> Hi @Bandish
> 
> Congratulations on your grant!!!
> 
> I have been a slient observer of this forum for sometime now and read all the valuable insights provided here, for which I really appreciate everyone.But i need some help from you,so i am posting here today.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in November but I haven’t seen any movement in my applications till now. I know you have stopped doing predictions but can you please do one for me, it will be very helpful as i am fearing that something is wrong with application. My details are as follows.
> 
> PTE: R:90;L:90;S:90;W: 87 21st Aug 2018 (3rd attempt)
> ACS:2nd October 2018
> Eoi:3rd October 2018
> ITA:11 October 2018
> Applied: 10th Nov 2018
> Onshore.
> Claimed 5 points for employment.
> Had total 75 points
> 
> Thanks for help in advance 🙂


Thanks for your wishes Malikaus 
Yeah I remember, your entry is just adjacent to mine in immitracker... 
Don't think that there is something wrong with your application just because few from 10-Nov received grant already. Be positive. 
Instead of worrying, the best thing you could do is re-check that you have provided all possible documents as have been discussed in this forum.
CO contacts are generally for:
1. PTE score to be sent from Pearson website(Attach screenshot of that mail)
2. PF statements
3. RnR on company letterhead
4. PCC

Check your Form 80 again to see if you have provided all correct information.

If everything is fine. You will definitely get next week by around 26-Feb-2019

Cheer up.. All the Best !!


----------



## Saif

RockyRaj said:


> This document serves as the third party evidence for DoHA to verify your employment. May be you should get email confirmation from both these companies that PF was not deducted with the reasons and include those in your response.
> 
> Below are additional which could be added:
> 
> Was tax deducted and did you submit tax returns for this period? This document also indicates the employer name and can serve as an evidence of employment if not submitted.
> 
> Think what else you can include to provide evidence of third party employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My answer would be the same, additionally I would suggest you to add your bank statements highlighting salary credits, if the salary was transferred. This is a strong proof of continued employment.


----------



## Malikaus

Bandish said:


> Malikaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @Bandish
> 
> Congratulations on your grant!!!
> 
> I have been a slient observer of this forum for sometime now and read all the valuable insights provided here, for which I really appreciate everyone.But i need some help from you,so i am posting here today.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in November but I haven’t seen any movement in my applications till now. I know you have stopped doing predictions but can you please do one for me, it will be very helpful as i am fearing that something is wrong with application. My details are as follows.
> 
> PTE: R:90;L:90;S:90;W: 87 21st Aug 2018 (3rd attempt)
> ACS:2nd October 2018
> Eoi:3rd October 2018
> ITA:11 October 2018
> Applied: 10th Nov 2018
> Onshore.
> Claimed 5 points for employment.
> Had total 75 points
> 
> Thanks for help in advance 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your wishes Malikaus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember, your entry is just adjacent to mine in immitracker...
> Don't think that there is something wrong with your application just because few from 10-Nov received grant already. Be positive.
> Instead of worrying, the best thing you could do is re-check that you have provided all possible documents as have been discussed in this forum.
> CO contacts are generally for:
> 1. PTE score to be sent from Pearson website(Attach screenshot of that mail)
> 2. PF statements
> 3. RnR on company letterhead
> 4. PCC
> 
> Check your Form 80 again to see if you have provided all correct information.
> 
> If everything is fine. You will definitely get next week by around 26-Feb-2019
> 
> Cheer up.. All the Best !!
Click to expand...

.

Thanks Bandish for your elusive prediction (I feel lucky now) 😄. But i have another question, I haven’t uploaded the email confirmation from pearson though i have sent the score. Will uploading it now cause any problems??


----------



## Lovegill

Hello all,
I need help with the skill assessment of electronic engineering occupation. If someone has claimed points for experience, please advise me on this. 
Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bandish

Malikaus said:


> .
> 
> Thanks Bandish for your elusive prediction (I feel lucky now) 😄. But i have another question, I haven’t uploaded the email confirmation from pearson though i have sent the score. Will uploading it now cause any problems??


Hmm... Your grant is very near... This is a tricky question at this moment. As the mail confirmation is not a required document .. its just a supporting document. At this point, don't add it. You have already done what was really needed - "sent the PTE scores online". Don't worry its not at all mandatory... Chill and wait for your grant..
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> This document serves as the third party evidence for DoHA to verify your employment. May be you should get email confirmation from both these companies that PF was not deducted with the reasons and include those in your response.
> 
> Below are additional which could be added:
> 
> Was tax deducted and did you submit tax returns for this period? This document also indicates the employer name and can serve as an evidence of employment if not submitted.
> 
> Think what else you can include to provide evidence of third party employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upload Form26AS as well from the IT website.


----------



## Swethaganga

Wow.. lotzz of grants... So, happy for all of u .. santosh... Bandish.. all well know names clearing... 
congratres to all who received.. 
and best wishes to all who are waiting... 
I wellcome you all to ozzland... 
i have been here from 2014, its very beautifull. 

I wish to all good luck.


----------



## Bandish

Swethaganga said:


> Wow.. lotzz of grants... So, happy for all of u .. santosh... Bandish.. all well know names clearing...
> congratres to all who received..
> and best wishes to all who are waiting...
> I wellcome you all to ozzland...
> i have been here from 2014, its very beautifull.
> 
> I wish to all good luck.


Thanks Swethaganga 
Good luck to you too..
Great to know that you have been there for a long time ... 
Lots of info would be required from you


----------



## Swethaganga

Bandish said:


> Swethaganga said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. lotzz of grants... So, happy for all of u .. santosh... Bandish.. all well know names clearing...
> congratres to all who received..
> and best wishes to all who are waiting...
> I wellcome you all to ozzland...
> i have been here from 2014, its very beautifull.
> 
> I wish to all good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Swethaganga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you too..
> Great to know that you have been there for a long time ...
> Lots of info would be required from you
Click to expand...

Hehe yes... offcourse any time... 
enjoy your success... 
I always remember you are prediction guru...


----------



## Malikaus

Bandish said:


> Malikaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks Bandish for your elusive prediction (I feel lucky now) 😄. But i have another question, I haven’t uploaded the email confirmation from pearson though i have sent the score. Will uploading it now cause any problems??
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Your grant is very near... This is a tricky question at this moment. As the mail confirmation is not a required document .. its just a supporting document. At this point, don't add it. You have already done what was really needed - "sent the PTE scores online". Don't worry its not at all mandatory... Chill and wait for your grant..
> All the Best !
Click to expand...

I hope the golden email comes my way soon. Anyways Thanks once again for the help and wish you all the best for your future endeavours in Straya 🙂


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Bandish said:


> Thanks for your wishes Malikaus
> Yeah I remember, your entry is just adjacent to mine in immitracker...
> Don't think that there is something wrong with your application just because few from 10-Nov received grant already. Be positive.
> Instead of worrying, the best thing you could do is re-check that you have provided all possible documents as have been discussed in this forum.
> CO contacts are generally for:
> 1. PTE score to be sent from Pearson website(Attach screenshot of that mail)
> 2. PF statements
> 3. RnR on company letterhead
> 4. PCC
> 
> Check your Form 80 again to see if you have provided all correct information.
> 
> If everything is fine. You will definitely get next week by around 26-Feb-2019
> 
> Cheer up.. All the Best !!


How do we get PF statements for which we did not have any UAN number, for older employments?

Do we contact the ex-employers or do we contact EPFO?

Plz suggest..

Btw, I have worked with Infosys, Cognizant, before, back in 2007-2012..

One had exempted PF Trust, while the other had normal EPFO account with the Government.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duajaved

Many many congratulations #bandish... Best wishes... I wanted to ask u to predict for my grant but stoped myself as u stoped predictions.... If u can predict for me it would be really nice of u....
My lodgement date is 8-2-2019 occupation is electrical engineer


----------



## ATN85

divyashil said:


> Congratulations




Congratulations Bandish!! I have been following this thread for few weeks now and have become a big fan of you.. all the best for your new company and your life in Oz.

My lodgement date is 16-nov-2018. Do you have predictions in store for me?? )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dipanshub

Congrats Bandish and enjoy..... 




Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmd123

Congratulations Bandish!!! Happy for you. All the best dear 





Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


----------



## nitin2611

aviator505 said:


> Bandish...O Awesome Bandish...How could you be so spot On with predictions..
> 
> Today is 20th Feb and got my GRANT few minutes back You must certainly start professional predictions
> 
> 
> 
> My PR journey started in Feb 2017 and I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 20th April 2017 with job code of 261313.
> 
> After a long wait and waiting for subsequent rounds for some months,when my turn was about to come,they stopped inviting 65 points after 18th april 2017 which i missed by 2 days
> 
> Thought it may come sometime later but that never happened until October 2018 when i finally decided to go for PTE again to increase my scores.Got 20 pts and increased my score to 75.Got an invite in the immediate next round of Nov 11.
> 
> Applied in Nov 21 2018 and got the grant today after approx 2 yrs journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly sabar ka phal meetha hota he is rightly said.
> 
> To all my friends out there who are still waiting,do not worry,it ll eventually come if you have applied.I know everyones circumstances are different,but thats how it is and once we apply the PR,its no more in our hands and we cannot do anything about it to expedite it.All we can do is fold our hands and pray...and certainly wait...until we finally get the grant and have memories to share with other who land up in the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the upcoming journey would be a smoother one and hope all those who are waiting out there to get their grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Many many congratulations Aviator. It was a long journey for you. Wish you a good start for the new phase...


----------



## nitin2611

pradeepnr said:


> Got grant today!
> 
> 189 | 70 points
> Occupation: 261313
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 18/11/2018
> Grant: 20/2/2019




Congratulations Pradeep


----------



## nitin2611

SKP19rm said:


> Have received my grant on 19th Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> 
> Invited - 11th Nov 2018
> 
> Filed Application - 17th Nov 2018
> 
> Grant Received - 19th Feb 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their updates and inputs. It helped me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sandeep




Congratulations Sandeep


----------



## aviator505

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Many congratulations Bandish 🙂


----------



## nitin2611

Ravish84 said:


> Granted
> 
> Happy to let you all know that we got our grant today. Code 261312, lodged 11th Sep, CO contact 22nd Nov, granted 21st Feb.. Thank you everyone for all the help and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Regards
> Ravish




Congratulations Ravish...wish you luck 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh




Finally Santosh you got it....Very happy to read. Hope all the frustrations are making way for celebration. Wish you luck and happy moving


----------



## nitin2611

murlimohan2007 said:


> Happy to inform that I got my grant today ( DG for family of 3 ). I was a silent observer in the group and you guys helped me to stay cool during all these waiting period.
> 
> My details
> ANZSCO : 233311 electrical engineering
> Visa lodged : 5 nov 2018 ( 70 points) , no spouse points
> DG : 21 feb 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations Murli


----------



## nitin2611

staq_6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY AFTER A 6 MONTH WAIT!
> 
> I have applied for my 189 on 17th August 2018. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Points claimed: 70 (PTE - 20, Edu - 15, NAATI - 5, Age: 30)
> Visa lodged: 17 August 2018
> ANZSCO code: 262112
> Skill: ICT Security Specialist
> CO Contact: 23 November 2018
> CO Contact Reason: One of the PCC issue date was obscured. Needed to resubmit with clear view.
> Responded to CO: 26 November 2018
> Visa Grant: 21 February 2019!!
> 
> A SILENT OBSERVER SINCE DAY 1 OVER VARIOUS THREADS. THANKS TO ALL!




Many congratulations Staq....


----------



## sivap33

Hello Bandish,

First of all, Hearty Congratulations Bandish! I am very very happy for your grant.
I have been a silent member of this forum for a month but I couldn't resist myself to be more silent. This forum is so addictive that I go through this blog at lunch each day. This is the only blog which is very live and active with very positive vibes.

You and few others in the group are really cool and wish to keep this going. Good to see that you guys made a special bond in this forum.

Now that you got your grant, take care of your health and family above everything else. Hope your wishes come true in your dreamland.
Wishing everyone a speedy and direct grant!!


----------



## nitin2611

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant




Many congratulations Bandish. The noble deed you did by making so many people happy with their grant predictions brings back the wishes back to you.

Happy to read about your grant. Wish you all the very best. 

Nitin


----------



## Nadine1986

Anybody wants to predict when the second grant (virtually first) of December lodgements is going to be out?


----------



## Bandish

Sanjiv1985 said:


> How do we get PF statements for which we did not have any UAN number, for older employments?
> 
> Do we contact the ex-employers or do we contact EPFO?
> 
> Plz suggest..
> 
> Btw, I have worked with Infosys, Cognizant, before, back in 2007-2012..
> 
> One had exempted PF Trust, while the other had normal EPFO account with the Government.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


*A:* In general, for old PF accounts without a UAN which are maintained by EPFO, there are two options to get the PF Statement:

1a: Raise a grievance through https://epfigms.gov.in/homepage.aspx website. You need to click on "Register Grievance" and proceed further. Here also it asks for UAN number, I had provided the latest active UAN and had mentioned that this UAN is not linked with this PF Account.

1b: Also, if you have time and yet waiting for invite, the better option would be to get it transferred to the latest PF account.

2: Go to the EPFO regional office which handles your PF account and ask them to provide the statement. (I think Santhosh knows this exactly, as I followed the first method).

*B:* If PF is maintained by your company PF Trust, then I think you need to ask your office/ the finance department.


----------



## Bandish

Duajaved said:


> Many many congratulations #bandish... Best wishes... I wanted to ask u to predict for my grant but stoped myself as u stoped predictions.... If u can predict for me it would be really nice of u....
> My lodgement date is 8-2-2019 occupation is electrical engineer


Thanks Duajaved 
Wish you a speedy grant..

I think its too early to predict grant for Feb lodged cases, as DHA keep changing their ways. Though, as per current trends, I think 22-May-2019

All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

ATN85 said:


> Congratulations Bandish!! I have been following this thread for few weeks now and have become a big fan of you.. all the best for your new company and your life in Oz.
> 
> My lodgement date is 16-nov-2018. Do you have predictions in store for me?? )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ATN85  
I am overwhelmed ...
What is your ANZSCO code... 
Otherwise your grant looks near ..
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

dipanshub said:


> Congrats Bandish and enjoy.....


Thanks Dipanshub 
Best wishes to you too ...


----------



## Bandish

sahana rashmi said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rashmi 
Best wishes to u too


----------



## Bandish

rmd123 said:


> Congratulations Bandish!!! Happy for you. All the best dear


Thanks so much rmd123... 
So how is your move to Australia progressing ..


----------



## Bandish

aviator505 said:


> Many congratulations Bandish 🙂


Thanks so much aviator505


----------



## Bandish

sivap33 said:


> Hello Bandish,
> 
> First of all, Hearty Congratulations Bandish! I am very very happy for your grant.
> I have been a silent member of this forum for a month but I couldn't resist myself to be more silent. This forum is so addictive that I go through this blog at lunch each day. This is the only blog which is very live and active with very positive vibes.
> 
> You and few others in the group are really cool and wish to keep this going. Good to see that you guys made a special bond in this forum.
> 
> Now that you got your grant, take care of your health and family above everything else. Hope your wishes come true in your dreamland.
> Wishing everyone a speedy and direct grant!!


Aaw.. Such a lovely message sivap33, thanks 
Yeah, its a forum filled with all lovely people... brimming with positive energy.. helping each other..
True .. Health and family are above everything ... Will definitely take care

Thanks for your super wonderful wishes... You seem to be such a nice person..
Wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## Bandish

nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations Bandish. The noble deed you did by making so many people happy with their grant predictions brings back the wishes back to you.
> 
> Happy to read about your grant. Wish you all the very best.
> 
> Nitin


Thanks so much nitin2611 

I still remember your good sense of humour: "HERE you will soon be THERE" and "It was a fast grant, SLO" :lol:

Wish you a speedy grant !


----------



## Bandish

Bandish said:


> Oo.. jaggsb bro... Love u always ...  you were the one who actually made me believe that the grant may come faster than I think... Haven't forgotten at all... just that I couldn't mention it in time...
> Thanks for all your lovely wishes
> You are in my prayers ... Wish you a super speedy grant...


Hey jaggs bro, just in case you missed this one


----------



## Bandish

Malikaus said:


> I hope the golden email comes my way soon. Anyways Thanks once again for the help and wish you all the best for your future endeavours in Straya 🙂


Ha ha ... "Straya" Super accent ... 
Sure its on the way


----------



## Bgankan

@Bandish Hearty Congratulations on receiving your grant. This is the first time i'm posting in the forum though i've been following since Nov. Just when i thought of asking for a prediction you stopped doing it. Can u pls help us with your prediction. 

Code : 261313
ITA : 11 Nov 2018
Applied : 16 Nov 2018
My Husband is the primary applicant .
Spouse points claimed. 
Total pts : 70 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## k.suraj8

Lovegill said:


> Hello all,
> I need help with the skill assessment of electronic engineering occupation. If someone has claimed points for experience, please advise me on this.
> Any help will be much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


Hey mate .
I have done my skill assessment in etrx .. let me know if u need my help 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

I recently got a CO contact yesterday saying that:

Police clearance certificates - the document you have provided recently was not issued by the regional passport office in your city - making this document unsatisfactory. It is a requirement that you provide a Police Clearance for your city and any other state or region you have lived in for 12 months or more in the last 12 months issued by the regional passport office/embassy.

Now this is really ridiculous as at homeaffairs website, it is clearly written that for my country, PCC needs to be issued by SSP (Senior Superintendent Police) office in my city. I know for India, you need to get PCC from passport office but it is not the case in my country. 

Therefore, I'm stuck here and don't know what to do as I also called my regional passport office and they said that no such process is initiated here in the passport office. 

Need expert inputs and if anyone faced the same issue in Pakistan, do let me know. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sri46

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant




Congrats Bandish


----------



## Utsav_

Congratulations to everyone who got their grant yet again. Thank you for helping us maintain positivity and showing a way to be paitient for those awaiting their grant. All the best ^_^


----------



## nav87

Hi Bandish


Congratulations on your grant......

Could you please predict my grant date. I am desperately waiting for it. Just a random date even if you are not sure pleaaaseeee...

Lodged 2 oct
Co contact: 11 Dec for spouse functional english. Requested invoice from them and waiting on that. 
Grant date:: please predict 😊

Thanks


----------



## yashkathuria

Hi Guys, I have a small query. I have done a small mistake in providing details of a one of my international travel in form 80. Do I need to
1) Give details in incorrect information only?
OR
2) Do I need to give incorrect information AND update form 80 and upload it again?
thanks


----------



## nitin2611

Bandish said:


> Thanks so much nitin2611
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember your good sense of humour: "HERE you will soon be THERE" and "It was a fast grant, SLO" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant !




Thanks Bandish...keeping fingers crossed. Do let us know about openings in your new venture. You could potentially hire lot among us


----------



## vivinlobo

Bandish did your status changed from 'recieved' to something else before you recieved the grant? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> Hey jaggs bro, just in case you missed this one


You have deserved more than this Sister for your ample support and help in this forum.

Praying God that you should have a success in all your future endeavours.

And about predictions, i understand it makes you nervous and keeps you occupied for a long time. But you should continue what you are good at and personally, it defintely reduced the stress created due to the waiting time. Thats my humble request.

All the best and wishing to meet everyone in this forum down under..

Love you always Sister..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaved

Hi,

I am a Civil Engineer with 70 points (Ed:20 +Age:30 + Eng:20). 

Can anybody please tell me if this score is enough to expect the invitation any time soon?


Thanks
Javed


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Bandish said:


> *A:* In general, for old PF accounts without a UAN which are maintained by EPFO, there are two options to get the PF Statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 1a: Raise a grievance through https://epfigms.gov.in/homepage.aspx website. You need to click on "Register Grievance" and proceed further. Here also it asks for UAN number, I had provided the latest active UAN and had mentioned that this UAN is not linked with this PF Account.
> 
> 
> 
> 1b: Also, if you have time and yet waiting for invite, the better option would be to get it transferred to the latest PF account.
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Go to the EPFO regional office which handles your PF account and ask them to provide the statement. (I think Santhosh knows this exactly, as I followed the first method).
> 
> 
> 
> *B:* If PF is maintained by your company PF Trust, then I think you need to ask your office/ the finance department.


Thanks Bandish!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddevansh

Hi Bandish,

Congratulations for your grant.

Could you please also help in prediction of my grant-

Job code- 261313
Invite - 11-Nov-2018
Visa logged- 2-Dec-2018
Points claimed- 70

Regards,
Devansh


----------



## aarpriase

*Change in appearance SD*

Hi All,

I have read in this thread that it is better to submit SD for change of appearance for your child. My son's passport was received when he was less than 2 month old and now he is 4 year old and there is significant change in his appearance as expected.

Can someone please answer below question :
1. If same case was applicable for you, then did CO contacted anyone for the same
2. If, for safer side, i need to submit this, then can someone please share the format?
3. Under which section i need to submit
4. What needs to be done as far as navigation is concern on immiaccount if i have already lodged the visa
5. Is it ok to modify anything as i lodged the application recently ( submitted on 18th Feb ) or its too late

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys, I have a small query. I have done a small mistake in providing details of a one of my international travel in form 80. Do I need to
> 1) Give details in incorrect information only?
> OR
> 2) Do I need to give incorrect information AND update form 80 and upload it again?
> thanks


If it is a minor error / omission, I would just use the details of incorrect info form via Immiaccount


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

majjji said:


> I recently got a CO contact yesterday saying that:
> 
> Police clearance certificates - the document you have provided recently was not issued by the regional passport office in your city - making this document unsatisfactory. It is a requirement that you provide a Police Clearance for your city and any other state or region you have lived in for 12 months or more in the last 12 months issued by the regional passport office/embassy.
> 
> Now this is really ridiculous as at homeaffairs website, it is clearly written that for my country, PCC needs to be issued by SSP (Senior Superintendent Police) office in my city. I know for India, you need to get PCC from passport office but it is not the case in my country.
> 
> Therefore, I'm stuck here and don't know what to do as I also called my regional passport office and they said that no such process is initiated here in the passport office.
> 
> Need expert inputs and if anyone faced the same issue in Pakistan, do let me know. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


That sounds like a frustrating situation, and for someone who was recently asked for a document that was already provided, I can empathise. 

Would you be able to get what you heard over the phone with the regional office, also in writing? 

Otherwise perhaps a polite cover note confirming so and referencing the DHA website in the interim. 

If you can't get things in writing, perhaps rtry to get what the CO is asking for but document each step and what each person says to you over the phone - so the date, time, number, person you are speaking to, their position etc and submit that detailed attempt and rejection to the CO.


----------



## ATN85

Bandish said:


> Thanks ATN85
> 
> I am overwhelmed ...
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code...
> 
> Otherwise your grant looks near ..
> 
> All the Best !




My code is 261312.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Xaved said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer with 70 points (Ed:20 +Age:30 + Eng:20).
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody please tell me if this score is enough to expect the invitation any time soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Javed


No one is sure on time line of the invites. But as per ISCAH predictions, you can expect the invite only after July 2019.

So try to increase the score (if it is possible to atleast 75) for getting a invite soon.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

ddevansh said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Congratulations for your grant.
> 
> Could you please also help in prediction of my grant-
> 
> Job code- 261313
> Invite - 11-Nov-2018
> Visa logged- 2-Dec-2018
> Points claimed- 70
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh


Hi ddevansh,

My lodge date is 6-Dec, and Bandish predicted 12-March for me.

However, as per saif, it's +/- 10 days tolerance on her prediction.

So, being optimistic, I am expecting it on 2-March. 

And going back 4-Days, 26-Feb is your derived date using Bandish's and Saif's Law of Predictions! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi ddevansh,
> 
> My lodge date is 6-Dec, and Bandish predicted 12-March for me.
> 
> However, as per saif, it's +/- 10 days tolerance on her prediction.
> 
> So, being optimistic, I am expecting it on 2-March.
> 
> And going back 4-Days, 26-Feb is your derived date using Bandish's and Saif's Law of Predictions!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Haha, you are smart Bro. Predicting from the predictions. 

Best wishes to you and ddevansh for getting a grant on the expected date.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello members, i got Co contact on 21 feb for providing PCC. As per my understanding, it will delay the grant by 2- 3 months.But, I am scared that what if I get CO contact again(2nd CO contact)...will it again delay by 2-3 month? Does that mean that after every CO contact we have to wait 60 to 90 days?Can anybody please shed some light on this.
Thanks


----------



## Sanjiv1985

jaggsb said:


> Haha, you are smart Bro. Predicting from the predictions.
> 
> Best wishes to you and ddevansh for getting a grant on the expected date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!

Just exploring our creative sides in the interim... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimit.s

Attaching documents
==============

Friends, as per the website --
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1075.aspx

"If you exit from the 'Attach documents' screen, you can navigate directly back to that page by expanding the application on the list page and selecting Attach documents"

However i dont see any link to directly navigate to the attach document section.
Each time i have to click on the navigation buttons of the application pages to reach in attach document section in last. Am i missing something here ?

Thanks...!!


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Can anyone answer the following queries.
1. What additional evidences do we submit with PCC confirming that we have actually lived on the addresses, say 4 places, mention in PCC. (Or do we not need to give anything additional at all)?
2. What evidences do we need to submit for trips to other countries (none longer than 14 days)? E.g. Exit/Entry stamps pages of passport, air tickets, boarding passes, hotel bills, etc.
Quick response will be much appreciated.


----------



## Immigrantno1

Immigrantno1 said:


> We still await for any communication, as no's of pages in thread and no's of days in grant keeps on increasing each passing day.


Still no news whatsoever, status says recieved.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Can anyone answer the following queries.
> 1. What additional evidences do we submit with PCC confirming that we have actually lived on the addresses, say 4 places, mention in PCC. (Or do we not need to give anything additional at all)?
> 2. What evidences do we need to submit for trips to other countries (none longer than 14 days)? E.g. Exit/Entry stamps pages of passport, air tickets, boarding passes, hotel bills, etc.
> Quick response will be much appreciated.


1 - We don't have to submit any such evidence afaik. For example my Australia / Singapore PCC doesn't list the addresses I've lived at (although you enter that info into the respective forms when applying for the PCCs) - it just has my current postal address listed. 

2 - Again none unless explicitly asked I would think, I didn't submit any such evidence. Of course it was all recorded for the past ten years in my Form 80 / Form 1221.


----------



## spirecode

got Co contact in december for current rnr letter which i provided same day.its been 65 days..
after every CO contact what is timeframe they look into case again? seniors advise pls


----------



## Sanjiv1985

For those awaiting grants, Saturday and Sunday seem like you were born on 29-Feb. A birthday after every 4 years!


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - We don't have to submit any such evidence afaik. For example my Australia / Singapore PCC doesn't list the addresses I've lived at (although you enter that info into the respective forms when applying for the PCCs) - it just has my current postal address listed.
> 
> 2 - Again none unless explicitly asked I would think, I didn't submit any such evidence. Of course it was all recorded for the past ten years in my Form 80 / Form 1221.


Thanks for the quick response. What I infer from your response is that if one has lived in three different places in the same city in last 10 years, only 1 PCC will be submitted having current address.
Details of the three addresses will be mentioned in form 80 but no evidence will be submitted for those addresses.
Please correct me if I am wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## nitin2611

nimit.s said:


> Attaching documents
> 
> ==============
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, as per the website --
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1075.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> "If you exit from the 'Attach documents' screen, you can navigate directly back to that page by expanding the application on the list page and selecting Attach documents"
> 
> 
> 
> However i dont see any link to directly navigate to the attach document section.
> 
> Each time i have to click on the navigation buttons of the application pages to reach in attach document section in last. Am i missing something here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...!!




As per my experience, Until you submit the application the only way to reach the attachment section is by going thru the 17 page application and go to end to attach more docs.

Once application is submitted you will start seeing sections on the left.


----------



## turiguiliano

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today  thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules. )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Wow...Such a nice read. You have penned down the anxiety in a nice way. This one is a real booster for those like me that are waiting to see "THE Letter". 
Congrats. Take good care of your health and wish you loads of luck to have a great life in Oz.


----------



## yashkathuria

*yashkathuria*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> If it is a minor error / omission, I would just use the details of incorrect info form via Immiaccount


Thanks for the response. I had contacted a MARA agent and he suggested me to update the form 80 also and attach it again. I have done that but my next concern is does it impact the processing time for my application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

yashkathuria said:


> Thanks for the response. I had contacted a MARA agent and he suggested me to update the form 80 also and attach it again. I have done that but my next concern is does it impact the processing time for my application?


I doubt it would unless the new info necessitates it, I used Immiaccount to update a minor error in my Form 1221 and I received an expected CO contact within present trends


----------



## yashkathuria

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I doubt it would unless the new info necessitates it, I used Immiaccount to update a minor error in my Form 1221 and I received an expected CO contact within present trends


Ohk great, thanks buddy


----------



## Elu

bssanthosh47 said:


> Well Hello There, that’s how I was greeted at 6am when I was getting ready for work from Gmail.
> 
> Yes, I leave to work at 6am. Hehe. Every day I wake up at 5.30 am and the first thing I do is check my Gmail. From the past few days I have been very busy at work and been very low on physical energy (lot of travelling within India.pheww) and did not have the mood to check my mail and end up to see the same old Advt mail saying buy one shorts for 30% off lol . From past 3 days I literally did not open my email and today also was the same situation. I got dressed and I pick up my mobile, the notification bar is lit up and screaming at me to click it open. It was not the Advt mail nor some spam e mail, it was the GOLDEN EMAIL (well it is a black & white mail and pdf, don’t expect a golden color Email for Visa Grant lol)
> Yes folks, *<TODAY IS MY DAY > <GOT MY VISA GRANT>*.
> 
> IST - 3.21am
> Adelaide time - 8.20 am - first thing CO did was press my Grant button i guess today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear CO . i love u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely broke down into tears lol lol lol .. then I realized oh frig I am going to miss my cab to office and got my happy ass to work grinning corner to corner. I had never been this happy for anything earlier in my life. I never wanted something this bad previously. My life’s journey till now is another big long crap story with many losses and people around me wanting to see me fail and suffer but I always took the negative energy to feed myself into positivity and aim to prove myself to them, but I will limit only to my Visa Journey here .. hehehe
> It all started in 2017, I got to know that we can apply for a PR to other countries. You can call me dumb, but I never bothered or cared to look at all this earlier. Haha. somehow did not bother to research more in 2017 and it was already Jan 2018. It was Feb 2018 and I woke up one morning and I told my wife and my mum, I am applying for PR. All were shocked but happy that I took a firm decision for once. Australia was always in our heads for numerous reasons and mum was not comfortable with frozen temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb – 2018 – Decision to apply for PR
> Feb – March – 2018 – Preparation for PR & IELTS. This was the most crucial part and time. I wanted to gather all informations from all possible places on the process and other things. I checked with couple of agents also and the quoted price was close to 1-1.5 lacs. All they said was we will create EOI, we will lodge the Visa, you gather all documents as per our checklist and give it to us, if something is wrong we will take care and you need to collect additional docs and give it to us that time. I was like what the f…… hope you guys understand my feelings here .. hehe .So, I took some time to gather all the info myself and decided that I myself can be an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April – 07.04.2018* – IELTS, Results – 20.04.2018 (L-8.5 / R-7.5 / W-7 / S-7.5) I was happy that I got 10 points for the PR and started the next stage of activities.
> 
> CDR – May 2018 - Engineers Australia – I had a blast writing the 3 CDR’s as lot of old memories were just flashing by. Wanted it to be right the first time as EA is very particular about Plagiarism and I took almost a month to write 3 CRD’s. 2 projects from my second company and 1 project from final year engineering. Checked them using www.writecheck.com for plagiarism % and it was less than 3% on the first go. (this web page is for public use powered by Turnitin)
> 
> *EA Fast track – 10.06.2018*, my first ever waiting game began. I had 10 points for Experience at this time.
> 
> *EA contact – 04.07.2018* – R&R for first company and PF statement for First company. R&R I tht was not necessary because I had not written any projects from this company, but I had applied for Employment verification and evaluation too with EA, hence need to provide everything. PF was not available online as this was before UAN was introduced. Had to go to the PF office where the account was present and convinced them to give the PF statement for my account within a weeks’ time.
> 
> *EA Docs upload and IP – 08.07.2018*
> 
> *EA outcome – 12.07.2018*
> 
> *Lodged EOI – 15.07.2018* with 15 points for experience (gained 5 points on 14.07.2018 and I was in the same role and company as indicated to EA)
> While I was waiting for EA outcome I realized that 65 points for Mechanical engineer was not enough to secure an invite and with updated exp points and total 70 was also not enough to secure the invite quickly which I wanted to do badly.
> 
> *PTE 1st attempt – 15.06.2018 (L- 82 / R-73 / W-81 / S-82) *Big Bummer, missed in reading alone. God know how. I had prepared very well. Result came the next day I gave the exam. (Center – Chopras)
> 
> *PTE 2nd attempt – 20.06.2018 (L- 60 / R-63 / W-79 / S-30) *Gave the exam at Coimbatore as I had been there with friends for the week end. God alone knows what happened here. Results were delayed by 15 days and I had to repeatedly call PTE for update. Worst nightmare. (Center – EDWISE)
> 
> *PTE 3rd attempt – 06.08.2018 (L- 90 / R-88 / W-87 / S-88)* – after 2 near miss to score 20 points in English and 1 disastrous attempt I was not planning on quitting. I was determined to score 20 in English and wanted to beat the system and this pushed me to my limits: D well securing the invite was also a priority. Prepared for one month and wanted to secure the invite in August as I was confident on my preparations. I was expecting the results with couple of days but guess what, I got my results on 16.08.2018. Was upset on missing the august round but was happy to have cleared PTE.
> 
> *Updated EOI – 16.08.2018 – 80 Points *
> *Invite to Apply for Visa – 11.09.2018*
> *Visa Lodged – 22.09.2018* (Had generated HAP ID’s before the invite as I was sure of the invite, but performed medicals post invite and results were uploaded by the panel clinic before lodging the Visa. This was as per the DHA rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Waited waited waited .. then I saw few CO contacts for PCC for countries lived in for less than 60days. Started to run for PCC for one of the country for my wife. Luckily, we got it and many thanks to the help from my man Josey george who guided me with the process. Got the PCC and uploaded
> *Notification of incorrect answers – 13.11.2018*
> *Notification of change in circumstance & Change in Address for wife- 04.12.2018*
> I have uploaded docs till December and there is no link to new docs uploaded and your grant .
> Finally, so happy that I received my grant �� Cant contain my excitement and joy today.
> 
> I was and still completely overwhelmed by the positivity and amount of people who were wishing and rooting for my grant in this forum . You guys are my extended family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am and will be here. Bandish , saifu, Vab , wrecker and few others who i really want to catch up sometime donw the line in near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Many many congratulations 🎆 Santhosh!


----------



## Elu

sri46 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my prediction Guru..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **The revelation**
> 
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> 
> 
> **New Venture**
> 
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Bandish
Click to expand...

Many many congratulations 🎆 Bandish. Very very happy for you dear, please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## New_asp

Are there any forums or links to find out about primary schooling in Australia.... what documents we need to submit there?? And do they require any transfer certificate from previous school??


----------



## Rosun

vivinlobo said:


> Bandish did your status changed from 'recieved' to something else before you recieved the grant?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Can somebody guide to the above query. How the status change


----------



## Bandish

Bgankan said:


> @Bandish Hearty Congratulations on receiving your grant. This is the first time i'm posting in the forum though i've been following since Nov. Just when i thought of asking for a prediction you stopped doing it. Can u pls help us with your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> ITA : 11 Nov 2018
> Applied : 16 Nov 2018
> My Husband is the primary applicant .
> Spouse points claimed.
> Total pts : 70
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks Bgankan 

I think 01-March-2019
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

sri46 said:


> Congrats Bandish


Thanks sri46


----------



## Bandish

nav87 said:


> Hi Bandish
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your grant......
> 
> Could you please predict my grant date. I am desperately waiting for it. Just a random date even if you are not sure pleaaaseeee...
> 
> Lodged 2 oct
> Co contact: 11 Dec for spouse functional english. Requested invoice from them and waiting on that.
> Grant date:: please predict 😊
> 
> Thanks


Thanks nav87 
I think 15-March-2019
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks Bandish...keeping fingers crossed. Do let us know about openings in your new venture. You could potentially hire lot among us


Still a budding entrepreneur... Will have to make it big to hire talented people from this forum.. 
It's definitely a very nice option ...

All the best for your grant !


----------



## Bandish

vivinlobo said:


> Bandish did your status changed from 'recieved' to something else before you recieved the grant?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


A day before the status was "RECEIVED" only. Next day, in the morning at 5:57 am I received IMMI Grant mails. That's how I came to know that I had received grant. Then after checking the mails when I checked immiaccount, the status had already changed to "FINALIZED".

Hope it helps..


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> You have deserved more than this Sister for your ample support and help in this forum.
> 
> Praying God that you should have a success in all your future endeavours.
> 
> And about predictions, i understand it makes you nervous and keeps you occupied for a long time. But you should continue what you are good at and personally, it defintely reduced the stress created due to the waiting time. Thats my humble request.
> 
> All the best and wishing to meet everyone in this forum down under..
> 
> Love you always Sister..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hey jaggs, Thanks for such lovely wishes 

Hmm... Every prediction takes min 15 mins and when many people ask for it the brain blocks just because its not simple maths ... .... its some intuition, some logic, some statistics, some trends, LOTS of mood... etc... 

Seems I should start it professionally , registering a new company, as it increases my stress


----------



## Bandish

ddevansh said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Congratulations for your grant.
> 
> Could you please also help in prediction of my grant-
> 
> Job code- 261313
> Invite - 11-Nov-2018
> Visa logged- 2-Dec-2018
> Points claimed- 70
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh


Thanks ddevansh 
I think around 7-March-2019
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

ATN85 said:


> My code is 261312..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 28-Feb-2019
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi ddevansh,
> 
> My lodge date is 6-Dec, and Bandish predicted 12-March for me.
> 
> However, as per saif, it's +/- 10 days tolerance on her prediction.
> 
> So, being optimistic, I am expecting it on 2-March.
> 
> And going back 4-Days, 26-Feb is your derived date using Bandish's and Saif's Law of Predictions!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Ha ha... I like it ...


----------



## Bandish

Elu said:


> Many many congratulations 🎆 Bandish. Very very happy for you dear, please keep us in your prayers.


Thanks Elu 
You are in my prayers 
Hope you get your grant super duper quick in this month only :fingerscrossed:
All the Best !


----------



## RockyRaj

Bandish said:


> Still a budding entrepreneur... Will have to make it big to hire talented people from this forum..
> 
> It's definitely a very nice option ...
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for your grant !




I don’t mind waiting for 2 years from now if you need someone to manage the hardware of the company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

Bandish said:


> Rajesh arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rajesh arora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant
Click to expand...

Hello Bandish.
Heartiest congratulations.
I am also in queue.
Kindly predict ours lucky date.
We applied on 23th Nov. 2017, my wife being primary applicant as a hospital administrator.
Our last contact with CO was on 5th December 2018 for medicals and PCC again as they expired. 
After that no news and waiting.....
Regards


----------



## RockyRaj

Rajesh arora said:


> Hello Bandish.
> Heartiest congratulations.
> I am also in queue.
> Kindly predict ours lucky date.
> We applied on 23th Nov. 2017, my wife being primary applicant as a hospital administrator.
> Our last contact with CO was on 5th December 2018 for medicals and PCC again as they expired.
> After that no news and waiting.....
> Regards




On behalf of Bandish I can confirm it is in this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

RockyRaj said:


> Rajesh arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish.
> Heartiest congratulations.
> I am also in queue.
> Kindly predict ours lucky date.
> We applied on 23th Nov. 2017, my wife being primary applicant as a hospital administrator.
> Our last contact with CO was on 5th December 2018 for medicals and PCC again as they expired.
> After that no news and waiting.....
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On behalf of Bandish I can confirm it is in this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi RockyRaj,
Thanks for your prompt response and positive vibes.
Regards


----------



## vivinlobo

Bandish said:


> A day before the status was "RECEIVED" only. Next day, in the morning at 5:57 am I received IMMI Grant mails. That's how I came to know that I had received grant. Then after checking the mails when I checked immiaccount, the status had already changed to "FINALIZED".
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps..


Thank you hope that things happens to every applicant here. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj

Hi Bandish,

Congratulations on your grant !!!

Could you please predict for us? 

Below is our timeline.

SC 189 Visa - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

EOI: 06 Jun 2017 (with 65 points)
Age: 25 - Edu: 15 - Work: 10 - Spouse: 5 - PTE: 10
EOI: 14 Jun 2018 (after a year, cleared my PTE with 20 points at the 12th attempt)
Invitation: 11 Aug 2018
Lodged: 30 Aug 2018
India Medical: Sep 2018
India PCC: Oct 2018
CO contact: 4 Dec 2018 (for Singapore PCC)
Singapore PCC: 10 Dec 2018
Grant: 

We have crossed 5 months and 22 days after visa lodgement and 2.5 months after CO contact.

But, still waiting for our grant 

Please predict the date for us. 

Seriously, that would be a positive motivation for us.

Thanks,


----------



## jaggsb

mavivj said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant !!!
> 
> Could you please predict for us?
> 
> Below is our timeline.
> 
> SC 189 Visa - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> EOI: 06 Jun 2017 (with 65 points)
> Age: 25 - Edu: 15 - Work: 10 - Spouse: 5 - PTE: 10
> EOI: 14 Jun 2018 (after a year, cleared my PTE with 20 points at the 12th attempt)
> Invitation: 11 Aug 2018
> Lodged: 30 Aug 2018
> India Medical: Sep 2018
> India PCC: Oct 2018
> CO contact: 4 Dec 2018 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC: 10 Dec 2018
> Grant:
> 
> We have crossed 5 months and 22 days after visa lodgement and 2.5 months after CO contact.
> 
> But, still waiting for our grant
> 
> Please predict the date for us.
> 
> Seriously, that would be a positive motivation for us.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi mavivj, i am not predicting the date here. But based on the current trend, you may receive the grant by mid/end March 2019. 

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sri46

Hi Bandish, JaggSb , Rocky 

Please check below timelines and predict our grant

Below is our timeline.

SC 189 Visa - 263111 (Network and systems administrator) 70 pts includes partner points 

Lodged: 3 Oct 2018
IACM: 15 Jan 2019


----------



## Elu

Bandish said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations 🎆 Bandish. Very very happy for you dear, please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Elu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in my prayers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get your grant super duper quick in this month only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best !
Click to expand...

Thank you so much dear ❤. All the very very best for your new endeavors.


----------



## nav87

So nice of you 😊
Thanks a lot 
All the best.. 



Bandish said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your grant......
> 
> Could you please predict my grant date. I am desperately waiting for it. Just a random date even if you are not sure pleaaaseeee...
> 
> Lodged 2 oct
> Co contact: 11 Dec for spouse functional english. Requested invoice from them and waiting on that.
> Grant date:: please predict 😊
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nav87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 15-March-2019
> All the Best !
Click to expand...


----------



## majjji

mavivj said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant !!!
> 
> Could you please predict for us?
> 
> Below is our timeline.
> 
> SC 189 Visa - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> EOI: 06 Jun 2017 (with 65 points)
> Age: 25 - Edu: 15 - Work: 10 - Spouse: 5 - PTE: 10
> EOI: 14 Jun 2018 (after a year, cleared my PTE with 20 points at the 12th attempt)
> Invitation: 11 Aug 2018
> Lodged: 30 Aug 2018
> India Medical: Sep 2018
> India PCC: Oct 2018
> CO contact: 4 Dec 2018 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC: 10 Dec 2018
> Grant:
> 
> We have crossed 5 months and 22 days after visa lodgement and 2.5 months after CO contact.
> 
> But, still waiting for our grant
> 
> Please predict the date for us.
> 
> Seriously, that would be a positive motivation for us.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Mavivj,

What was mentioned by your CO specifically regarding your Singapore PCC? Did he/she include name of the country i.e. Singapore in the description or not? If you could paste the description, it would be good to have an insight as my CO contact is similar to yours i.e. PCC

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

Hi All,
This is my first post in this forum, however have been a silent observer right through the application process. This forum has been of tremendous help as quite a few queries have been answered by the experts in this group 🙂. Congratulations to all the folks who have received their grants! 🙂

To all the experts I have a question to ask(it maybe a silly one ). Our application (wife and I) received a CO contact for PTE scores to be sent online and proof of functional ability of the spouse(yours truly) which by the was already attached 😛. So my doubt is whether this additional information sought by the CO is the only check pending before the grant and that she/he is ok with the other documents? Or is there a chance that we could get a CO contact for some other reason too?

Our timelines are as below:
Job Code: 261313 (software engineer)
Points claimed:80
Partner Points: none 
ACS assessment Received: Aug 2018
Invite: 11th Sept 2018
Lodgement: 14th Sept 2018
CO contact: 26th Nov 2018
Replied: 29th Nov 2018
Grant: ? 

We haven't received any communication post that . Experts and predictors 🙂 , what could be the tentative timeline to expect the 'golden mail'? Your guesses could help folks like us keep up the positive energy 🙂


----------



## Bgankan

Thank you so much Bandish for your prediction !! Soooo kind of you to help others though it takes much of your time and energy to do it. 

All the very best for your new venture..!


----------



## nitin2611

Bandish said:


> Still a budding entrepreneur... Will have to make it big to hire talented people from this forum..
> 
> It's definitely a very nice option ...
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for your grant !




Thanks again for the wishes


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> I don’t mind waiting for 2 years from now if you need someone to manage the hardware of the company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waah ... I can see my company's future already set 

You are most welcome  ... Wish the company would be able to hire high-end resources in two years time ...


----------



## ATN85

Bandish said:


> I think 28-Feb-2019
> 
> All the Best !




Thank you Bandish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Congrats to everyone on here and lurking who have got their grants, especially Bandish - you've brought such a positive vibe to this forum it's lovely. All the best with your new adventure and company  

My partner and I love peeping into this thread, it's nice seeing the grants coming through especially since 190 has slowed down considerably.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

In Form 1221 Sec 4,

Question Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:

Some of my documents contain my Initial and others my expanded Initials.
For Example,
1)Saravana Prabhu A [My education certificates]
2)Saravana Prabhu Alagappan [My Employment certificates]

Do 1 and 2 treated as two different names?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

1221 Sec 17) 

Question: Your address history for the last 10 years. 

I am living in India.

I have lived in many temporary places[Like PG] due to my employment nature in the same city. But I don't have any address proof for the same. Moreover, my passport, aadhaar card and all other documents point to my permanent address in my hometown where my parents are staying for more than 20 years. How can I enter details in this section?

I have done short term overseas travels three times on business visa[But on Indian Payroll only] which I have not mentioned in ACS breakup. Do I need to suppress those oversees address details?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Form 1221*

1221

Sec 18) 

Question: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

I am living and working in India. I had done three international travel to Qatar on a business visa. I have not mentioned it in ACS breakup since I do not have payslips or any documents to prove the travel. Also, during the period I had received a salary in India only and my company did not transfer me to that location. 

Do I need to mention those international travel details? If yes, should I mention the reason as Business? I have the visa stamping in the passport mentioning the date of entry and exit

Note: In the last 10 years, I had done a total of three travels with a total duration of stay of 7 months.


----------



## sc.mnit

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats to everyone on here and lurking who have got their grants, especially Bandish - you've brought such a positive vibe to this forum it's lovely. All the best with your new adventure and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My partner and I love peeping into this thread, it's nice seeing the grants coming through especially since 190 has slowed down considerably.


Indeed Bandish has been the lucky charm of this thread and forum!

PI - when do we 190ers see the light mate ? Waiting for a CO call for my hkg pcc (at day 75 now) n no idea how long would it take afterwards , potentially looking at a 225-250 -300 day journey!! 😒

Just a positive that it will give x months to upskill , learn new stuff to make one more saleable


----------



## ONSHORE101

*Onshore vs offshore*

Hello everyone,

I just want to express my feeling regarding the fairness of the grant between onshore and offshore applicants.

Not sure why DOHA does not have a sense of fairness towards onshore applicants who mostly have been here for more than 4 years. We, onshore applicants, have paid school fee, taxes, living expenses and contribute to the society by working legally but looks like DOHA does not care about it at all. 

The reason i am saying this is by looking at the status offshore applicants seem to get faster grant than onshore but what have offshore applicants done to the society? Offshore have only paid for application fee and that's it. Moreover, offshore applicants often come with 2 or 3 family members and they arrive they will get full benefit of medicare while onshore applicants mostly applied solo or with a partner and have been paying for private insurance for years.

Some people can call me a jerk and talk about equality but to me, this is not fair that offshore and onshore applicants have the processing time. Onshore applicants should be prioritized.

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## bssanthosh47

saravanaprabhu said:


> In Form 1221 Sec 4,
> 
> Question Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
> 
> Some of my documents contain my Initial and others my expanded Initials.
> For Example,
> 1)Saravana Prabhu A [My education certificates]
> 2)Saravana Prabhu Alagappan [My Employment certificates]
> 
> Do 1 and 2 treated as two different names?


You need not as it is not mandatory and expansion of initials is self explanatory . 


But,i gave an Afidavit stating both names are mine . You never know what CO might ask for . So always prepare for all possible CO conacts and eliminate them 


Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## saravanaprabhu

bssanthosh47 said:


> You need not . i gave a Afidavit stating both names are mine .
> you can see my name is bssanthosh . All docs had this name but only my passport has the full name expanding my initials "BS".
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


If possible can you please PM me to share the contents of the affidavit? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys I need a help regarding birth certificate. Recently my consultant upload birth certificate issued from Indian embassy, UAE.
I do have a birth certificate from Bombay muncipal corporation. But that certificate mentions only my middle name.
The question is do I need to upload it? Please help!! 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saravanaprabhu said:


> 1221 Sec 17)
> 
> Question: Your address history for the last 10 years.
> 
> I am living in India.
> 
> I have lived in many temporary places[Like PG] due to my employment nature in the same city. But I don't have any address proof for the same. Moreover, my passport, aadhaar card and all other documents point to my permanent address in my hometown where my parents are staying for more than 20 years. How can I enter details in this section?
> 
> I have done short term overseas travels three times on business visa[But on Indian Payroll only] which I have not mentioned in ACS breakup. Do I need to suppress those oversees address details?


Follow the forms instructions closely - I think you meant Form 80 Qn 17 which states:

"Include:

• addresses inside and outside Australia

• places you resided for study/work

• refugee camps

• any other place you have resided such as share houses, university residences and temporary accommodation."

So yes, it includes places you resided for work, both inside and outside Australia (so overseas travel counts too).

I would not lie or 'supress' anything. This is a character assessment form that will be in departmental records presumably forever, and you don't want a lie to catch up with you. 

I included lots of information for which I don't have any direct proof, but a state security/intelligence agency doing a background check would be easily be able to verify with their resources and networks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saravanaprabhu said:


> 1221
> 
> 
> 
> Sec 18)
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> 
> 
> I am living and working in India. I had done three international travel to Qatar on a business visa. I have not mentioned it in ACS breakup since I do not have payslips or any documents to prove the travel. Also, during the period I had received a salary in India only and my company did not transfer me to that location.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to mention those international travel details? If yes, should I mention the reason as Business? I have the visa stamping in the passport mentioning the date of entry and exit
> 
> 
> 
> Note: In the last 10 years, I had done a total of three travels with a total duration of stay of 7 months.


Of course you have to mention such international travel. 

The form also asks for a reason, so yes the reason too.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ONSHORE101 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to express my feeling regarding the fairness of the grant between onshore and offshore applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why DOHA does not have a sense of fairness towards onshore applicants who mostly have been here for more than 4 years. We, onshore applicants, have paid school fee, taxes, living expenses and contribute to the society by working legally but looks like DOHA does not care about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason i am saying this is by looking at the status offshore applicants seem to get faster grant than onshore but what have offshore applicants done to the society? Offshore have only paid for application fee and that's it. Moreover, offshore applicants often come with 2 or 3 family members and they arrive they will get full benefit of medicare while onshore applicants mostly applied solo or with a partner and have been paying for private insurance for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can call me a jerk and talk about equality but to me, this is not fair that offshore and onshore applicants have the processing time. Onshore applicants should be prioritized.
> 
> 
> 
> :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


Technically all student visa holders / 485'ers etc are genuine temporary entrants - so DHA naturally should not imho take any of what you have highlighted into account (uni fees for example).

Also, it depends on the visa subclass, 190 for example is generally far easier to qualify for if you're onshore. 

We're also assuming there is a processing time difference between the two, I'm not sure, is there one really? 

I understand you're venting, but private insurance premiums, I'm not sure how that is relevant, or the size of families. 

A fact is that onshore applicants do have lots of privileges offshore applicants don't: access to bridging visa that allows work and study till a decision is made, access to medicare till a decision is made, review rights with the AAT. 

I can empathise, but I think the onshore / offshore processing disparity, if any, is low on my list of things that need to change to make the GSM system better for Australia and its prospective migrants. 

Hope you have a speedy grant


----------



## bssanthosh47

saravanaprabhu said:


> 1221 Sec 17)
> 
> Question: Your address history for the last 10 years.
> 
> I am living in India.
> 
> I have lived in many temporary places[Like PG] due to my employment nature in the same city. But I don't have any address proof for the same. Moreover, my passport, aadhaar card and all other documents point to my permanent address in my hometown where my parents are staying for more than 20 years. How can I enter details in this section?
> 
> I have done short term overseas travels three times on business visa[But on Indian Payroll only] which I have not mentioned in ACS breakup. Do I need to suppress those oversees address details?


Hi Buddy,

I think you are referring to form 80 where again you need to provide previous address history.
Yes , You need to mention all the temperory addresses you have stayed in . You should not hide any information in your form 80/1221.
You permanent address in the forms will be your Address in passport . 
You need not provide any proof of the temperory addresses and it will not be asked . You must not hide any information and CO uses this information to cross verify with the external checks if any to validate your claims . 
Yes , you need to mention your international addresses too and mention overseas travel and if the stay was more than 3 months you may be asked for PCC too. They key in your passport number into their external check system they will get your information within seconds . So better disclose it 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sc.mnit said:


> Indeed Bandish has been the lucky charm of this thread and forum!
> 
> PI - when do we 190ers see the light mate ? Waiting for a CO call for my hkg pcc (at day 75 now) n no idea how long would it take afterwards , potentially looking at a 225-250 -300 day journey!! 😒
> 
> Just a positive that it will give x months to upskill , learn new stuff to make one more saleable


Oh boy the HK PCC is so frustrating isn't it. 

Not sure if it is worth shooting through an email to DHA's various inbox'ers to cajole that process along.

With the new global processing times.. Definitely is looking around that amount of time =/


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I need a help regarding birth certificate. Recently my consultant upload birth certificate issued from Indian embassy, UAE.
> I do have a birth certificate from Bombay muncipal corporation. But that certificate mentions only my middle name.
> The question is do I need to upload it? Please help!!
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Do you have your 10th marks card ? and a govt ID like DL ?

is your Bombay BC the only doc with middle name ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> Do you have your 10th marks card ? and a govt ID like DL ?
> 
> is your Bombay BC the only doc with middle name ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Bro I have voters ID, AADHAR and the consultant has uploaded 10th under education.

Consultant told me the embassy birth certificate is sufficient.

My Bombay birth certificate has only middle name as my first name was not decided at that time. It also has my mom and dad's name.

What do you recommend? I don't have faith in the consultant. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit

PrettyIsotonic said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed Bandish has been the lucky charm of this thread and forum!
> 
> PI - when do we 190ers see the light mate ? Waiting for a CO call for my hkg pcc (at day 75 now) n no idea how long would it take afterwards , potentially looking at a 225-250 -300 day journey!! 😒
> 
> Just a positive that it will give x months to upskill , learn new stuff to make one more saleable
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy the HK PCC is so frustrating isn't it.
> 
> Not sure if it is worth shooting through an email to DHA's various inbox'ers to cajole that process along.
> 
> With the new global processing times.. Definitely is looking around that amount of time =/
Click to expand...


Yeah sent an email some 35 days ago at gsm.allocated but alas no response! So they will take their own sweet time...

Hope once nov 189 ers done soon n dha revise SLA for 190ers 🤞


----------



## Rosun

Hi Bandish,
I am feeling so happy for you and bssantosh. You guys are really inspirational for your support for others at the time when you yourself were wating for your grant.
I am on the same boat
Visa launched: 16 Nov 2018
Visa status: Received
ICT Security Specialist 
Family of 3.
Grant: finger 🤞


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I have voters ID, AADHAR and the consultant has uploaded 10th under education.
> 
> Consultant told me the embassy birth certificate is sufficient.
> 
> My Bombay birth certificate has only middle name as my first name was not decided at that time. It also has my mom and dad's name.
> 
> What do you recommend? I don't have faith in the consultant.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


If i were u , i would also upload the 10th crtificate crtificate under DOB proof . This has more postive results . Many ppl from the forum itself have succeeded with only 10th marks as DOB proof . i would not upload the Bombay BC cause it will for no reason cause a doubt in CO's head with the name . You can always give a cover letter stating name was not decided and things like that with this BC. but again if CO comes back asking for PCC with middle name and what not . You never know what they will ask for.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Rosun said:


> Hi Bandish,
> I am feeling so happy for you and bssantosh. You guys are really inspirational for your support for others at the time when you yourself were wating for your grant.
> I am on the same boat
> Visa launched: 16 Nov 2018
> Visa status: Received
> ICT Security Specialist
> Family of 3.
> Grant: finger 🤞


hey rosun,

thanks buddy  dont worry if you have front loaded all the docs DG is on its way. Just a metter of time 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sc.mnit said:


> Yeah sent an email some 35 days ago at gsm.allocated but alas no response! So they will take their own sweet time...
> 
> Hope once nov 189 ers done soon n dha revise SLA for 190ers 🤞


If you are in the mood to send through another email, try [email protected] too - we've had correspondence from them before as well


----------



## bssanthosh47

saravanaprabhu said:


> If possible can you please PM me to share the contents of the affidavit?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi buddy,

its a basic format . You go to any notary and ask for same name affidavit , they will have the template . 20rs estamp cover page and my content was as below .

1.i say that my correct name is "Abra Ka Dabra" as mentioned in my passport .

2. i say that in my BC,Voters ID,DL,all education docs my name is entered as "A K Dabra"

3. i say that both are my names and refers to me only and both the names are one and the same .


you can use the above wordings but just hit to a notary guys office , he will have to format and modify to meet your needs.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Thanks for the quick response. What I infer from your response is that if one has lived in three different places in the same city in last 10 years, only 1 PCC will be submitted having current address.
> Details of the three addresses will be mentioned in form 80 but no evidence will be submitted for those addresses.
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> Thanks.


PCC is provided by Ministry of Home affairs from your country . PCC is a national document and it does not matter if you stay within the country in different states or cities . 

Yes you need to mention all the details in form 80 ! and no need to give proof for address for any addresses you mention in form 80 .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

turiguiliano said:


> Wow...Such a nice read. You have penned down the anxiety in a nice way. This one is a real booster for those like me that are waiting to see "THE Letter".
> Congrats. Take good care of your health and wish you loads of luck to have a great life in Oz.


thank you and wish u all the bst buddy


----------



## sczachariah

Hello experts,

Recently have seen some posts mentioning SD for child appearance change. 

Anyone who has done the same kindly let know how offshore applicants can do that and how/where to get it notarised if friends are staying in Australia and we are in India.

Or is this SD only for onshore applicants ?

Any pointers would be helpful.


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> If i were u , i would also upload the 10th crtificate crtificate under DOB proof . This has more postive results . Many ppl from the forum itself have succeeded with only 10th marks as DOB proof . i would not upload the Bombay BC cause it will for no reason cause a doubt in CO's head with the name . You can always give a cover letter stating name was not decided and things like that with this BC. but again if CO comes back asking for PCC with middle name and what not . You never know what they will ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks bro I will do that

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

nimit.s said:


> Attaching documents
> ==============
> 
> Friends, as per the website --
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1075.aspx
> 
> "If you exit from the 'Attach documents' screen, you can navigate directly back to that page by expanding the application on the list page and selecting Attach documents"
> 
> However i dont see any link to directly navigate to the attach document section.
> Each time i have to click on the navigation buttons of the application pages to reach in attach document section in last. Am i missing something here ?
> 
> Thanks...!!


Immi account keeps getting updated and bugs are being fixed and sometimes this creates new bugs . lol

So do not worry much as long as you are able to do what you intend to do in one way or the other  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

yashkathuria said:


> Hi Guys, I have a small query. I have done a small mistake in providing details of a one of my international travel in form 80. Do I need to
> 1) Give details in incorrect information only?
> OR
> 2) Do I need to give incorrect information AND update form 80 and upload it again?
> thanks


Hi Buddy ,

Even i did the same mistake with my one of my wifes international travel .

I updated using Update us tab and used notification of wrong answers . Just did that and chilled and relaxed  I did not upload a updated form 80 . This is not required 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bgankan

Hi Seniors,

Can someone please clear this doubt

We have applied thro an angent and my husband has claimed points for work experience from 2 MNCs. 10 months from company A ( after deduction of 2 years by ACS) and 6 years from Company B.

We got all required docs from Company B. 

For Company A , even for ACS we could not get R n R on letter head so got 3 rd party affidavit from his seniors. 

Now for Visa Application ,our agent has got a self attested affidavit for the same. 
Is that the right procedure? Self attested ones are accepted ? 

We are expecting our grant anytime and this is now a matter of concern.

Code: 261313 
Visa Filed On : 16 Nov 2018


----------



## JT86

JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> This is my first post in this forum, however have been a silent observer right through the application process. This forum has been of tremendous help as quite a few queries have been answered by the experts in this group 🙂. Congratulations to all the folks who have received their grants! 🙂
> 
> To all the experts I have a question to ask(it maybe a silly one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Our application (wife and I) received a CO contact for PTE scores to be sent online and proof of functional ability of the spouse(yours truly) which by the was already attached 😛. So my doubt is whether this additional information sought by the CO is the only check pending before the grant and that she/he is ok with the other documents? Or is there a chance that we could get a CO contact for some other reason too?
> 
> Our timelines are as below:
> Job Code: 261313 (software engineer)
> Points claimed:80
> Partner Points: none
> ACS assessment Received: Aug 2018
> Invite: 11th Sept 2018
> Lodgement: 14th Sept 2018
> CO contact: 26th Nov 2018
> Replied: 29th Nov 2018
> Grant: ?
> 
> We haven't received any communication post that . Experts and predictors 🙂 , what could be the tentative timeline to expect the 'golden mail'? Your guesses could help folks like us keep up the positive energy 🙂


Hey guys any inputs on this request pls?


----------



## Rosun

bssanthosh47 said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> I am feeling so happy for you and bssantosh. You guys are really inspirational for your support for others at the time when you yourself were wating for your grant.
> I am on the same boat
> Visa launched: 16 Nov 2018
> Visa status: Received
> ICT Security Specialist
> Family of 3.
> Grant: finger 🤞
> 
> 
> 
> hey rosun,
> 
> thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry if you have front loaded all the docs DG is on its way. Just a metter of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...


I wish you happy days ahead.🙂 Hope to meet someday somewhere.


----------



## rahul80

Noted. Now that you have vented it out, nothing can be done right? So suck it up I guess. 🙂 



ONSHORE101 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to express my feeling regarding the fairness of the grant between onshore and offshore applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why DOHA does not have a sense of fairness towards onshore applicants who mostly have been here for more than 4 years. We, onshore applicants, have paid school fee, taxes, living expenses and contribute to the society by working legally but looks like DOHA does not care about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason i am saying this is by looking at the status offshore applicants seem to get faster grant than onshore but what have offshore applicants done to the society? Offshore have only paid for application fee and that's it. Moreover, offshore applicants often come with 2 or 3 family members and they arrive they will get full benefit of medicare while onshore applicants mostly applied solo or with a partner and have been paying for private insurance for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can call me a jerk and talk about equality but to me, this is not fair that offshore and onshore applicants have the processing time. Onshore applicants should be prioritized.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

rahul80 said:


> Noted. Now that you have vented it out, nothing can be done right? So suck it up I guess. 🙂


Spot on, Rahul!

It's about the choices one makes.

One should be well informed about the consequences, both Pros n Cons, of their choices, rather than sob when things don't work out.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.suraj8

rahul80 said:


> Noted. Now that you have vented it out, nothing can be done right? So suck it up I guess. 🙂


Well its not about priority but consider everyone equal n give grants at same pace .

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ONSHORE101

Looks like there are a lot of offshore applicants here who have not done anything to the Australian society but wanting the same priority as onshore.

You guys haven't contributed anything to the society yet but will arrive and receive full benefit.

Seem to be unfair and don't talk about equality. :mad2:


----------



## Malikaus

ONSHORE101 said:


> Looks like there are a lot of offshore applicants here who have not done anything to the Australian society but wanting the same priority as onshore.
> 
> You guys haven't contributed anything to the society yet but will arrive and receive full benefit.
> 
> Seem to be unfair and don't talk about equality.


Hey Mate 

What’s your problem?? Is the stress of not getting a grant getting too difficult to handle??

You have no right/ authority to decide who deserves what.

Just like onshore applicants, the off shore ones have definitely done alot to get a chance at applying for pr and are equally considered to be contributing to Australian society upon their arrival. And regarding your notion of offshore applicants been preferred over onshore is false. Processing of onshore applicants visa sometime takes a bit more time due to the fact that onshore applicants go under extra vetting for the time they have stayed onshore (it is a known fact). I hope this clear your mind you stop with your ********.

Yours Sincerely,
Another Onshore applicant


----------



## sczachariah

Hello experts,

If mine or my dependents passport expire after lodging visa, can I go for renewal of passport and how to update new passport details in the application ? Is this an ok thing ?

Thanks !


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Malikaus said:


> Hey Mate
> 
> What’s your problem?? Is the stress of not getting a grant getting too difficult to handle??
> 
> You have no right/ authority to decide who deserves what.
> 
> Just like onshore applicants, the off shore ones have definitely done alot to get a chance at applying for pr and are equally considered to be contributing to Australian society upon their arrival. And regarding your notion of offshore applicants been preferred over onshore is false. Processing of onshore applicants visa sometime takes a bit more time due to the fact that onshore applicants go under extra vetting for the time they have stayed onshore (it is a known fact). I hope this clear your mind you stop with your ********.
> 
> Yours Sincerely,
> Another Onshore applicant


Thanks Malikaus!

Australia needs more PRs and citizens like you who are actually contributing towards the society, with the kind reflected in your comment. 

You deserve a Salute bro!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Bgankan said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Can someone please clear this doubt
> 
> We have applied thro an angent and my husband has claimed points for work experience from 2 MNCs. 10 months from company A ( after deduction of 2 years by ACS) and 6 years from Company B.
> 
> We got all required docs from Company B.
> 
> For Company A , even for ACS we could not get R n R on letter head so got 3 rd party affidavit from his seniors.
> 
> Now for Visa Application ,our agent has got a self attested affidavit for the same.
> Is that the right procedure? Self attested ones are accepted ?
> 
> We are expecting our grant anytime and this is now a matter of concern.
> 
> Code: 261313
> Visa Filed On : 16 Nov 2018


Self attested affidavit for experience?
Are you sure that the agent is a legitimate one or was not high when he took that decision?

Self attestation for experience has been stopped by DHA several years back
Now only a reference letter or an SD issued by a senior colleague in the company is accepted as evidence for experience 

You may be in serious trouble if I have understood your case correctly 
You should have uploaded the same SD that you used to get the ACS assessment, and maybe the co would have accepted it

Have a serious talk with your agent and ask him to rectify the documents immediately 

Cheers


----------



## jaggsb

ONSHORE101 said:


> Looks like there are a lot of offshore applicants here who have not done anything to the Australian society but wanting the same priority as onshore.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys haven't contributed anything to the society yet but will arrive and receive full benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> Seem to be unfair and don't talk about equality. :mad2:


Every one has their own opinion related to visa grant and you are entitled to vent out your anger. 

But i am sure that this topic is not a right place to discuss about contradicting opinions about onshore & offshore applicants. 

It is a place for forum members to help out each other in lodging visa, reporting grants and assuring, comforting members who are waiting for a long time to get their grants. 

Again, visa grants are controlled by Australian immigration and it is more transparent unlike some of the countries.

All the best and wishing you a speedy grant.

Peace Bro.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sczachariah said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> If mine or my dependents passport expire after lodging visa, can I go for renewal of passport and how to update new passport details in the application ? Is this an ok thing ?
> 
> Thanks !


Renewal of passport is a routine thing
It does not affect the processing 
Infact, you may not receive a grant if any applicant has less then 6 months validity on the date of grant
So renew the passports without any worry 

Just fill the new numbers of the passports when you get them using the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## jacky101010

ONSHORE101 said:


> Looks like there are a lot of offshore applicants here who have not done anything to the Australian society but wanting the same priority as onshore.
> 
> You guys haven't contributed anything to the society yet but will arrive and receive full benefit.
> 
> Seem to be unfair and don't talk about equality. :mad2:


Where is the proof?
If your only proof is immitracker, you do realize that it only represents at most 20% of the actual applicant and most users are actually offshore.

Even if your claim is correct, do you realize that:
1. Some of the offshore applicants are also those who have studied, worked, paid insurance, paid school fee, and paid taxes to Australia, but their visa had expired or they have to go back. You got your bridging visa while these applicants don't

2. Those who didn't study in Aussie, they don't have the extra 5 point like we do from studying 2 yr in Aussie. They have to find another way to get extra point.

They give some benefits to the onshore applicant, you know, and I think it is that's how they make it fair.

And you know what, I just did my math.
Even with immitracker data, offshore is 40% processed while onshore is 30% processed for Nov cases.


----------



## Bgankan

Thank you very much NB. Very much worried. All of a sudden this doubt popped up yesterday. We have not got any CO contact yet. Will discuss with her tomorrow itself. 

We did our ACS in August 2017. Can we use the same SD? 




NB said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Can someone please clear this doubt
> 
> We have applied thro an angent and my husband has claimed points for work experience from 2 MNCs. 10 months from company A ( after deduction of 2 years by ACS) and 6 years from Company B.
> 
> We got all required docs from Company B.
> 
> For Company A , even for ACS we could not get R n R on letter head so got 3 rd party affidavit from his seniors.
> 
> Now for Visa Application ,our agent has got a self attested affidavit for the same.
> Is that the right procedure? Self attested ones are accepted ?
> 
> We are expecting our grant anytime and this is now a matter of concern.
> 
> Code: 261313
> Visa Filed On : 16 Nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Self attested affidavit for experience?
> Are you sure that the agent is a legitimate one or was not high when he took that decision?
> 
> Self attestation for experience has been stopped by DHA several years back
> Now only a reference letter or an SD issued by a senior colleague in the company is accepted as evidence for experience
> 
> You may be in serious trouble if I have understood your case correctly
> You should have uploaded the same SD that you used to get the ACS assessment, and maybe the co would have accepted it
> 
> Have a serious talk with your agent and ask him to rectify the documents immediately
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

Rajesh arora said:


> Hello Bandish.
> Heartiest congratulations.
> I am also in queue.
> Kindly predict ours lucky date.
> We applied on 23th Nov. 2017, my wife being primary applicant as a hospital administrator.
> Our last contact with CO was on 5th December 2018 for medicals and PCC again as they expired.
> After that no news and waiting.....
> Regards


Thanks Rajesh 

Ohh.. you got a CO contact so late... After a year  Why so.. 

I assume your wife's ANZSCO code is 134211.

I think your grant would be around 20-March-2019.
All the Best !


----------



## JT86

JT86 said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> This is my first post in this forum, however have been a silent observer right through the application process. This forum has been of tremendous help as quite a few queries have been answered by the experts in this group 🙂. Congratulations to all the folks who have received their grants! 🙂
> 
> To all the experts I have a question to ask(it maybe a silly one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Our application (wife and I) received a CO contact for PTE scores to be sent online and proof of functional ability of the spouse(yours truly) which by the was already attached 😛. So my doubt is whether this additional information sought by the CO is the only check pending before the grant and that she/he is ok with the other documents? Or is there a chance that we could get a CO contact for some other reason too?
> 
> Our timelines are as below:
> Job Code: 261313 (software engineer)
> Points claimed:80
> Partner Points: none
> ACS assessment Received: Aug 2018
> Invite: 11th Sept 2018
> Lodgement: 14th Sept 2018
> CO contact: 26th Nov 2018
> Replied: 29th Nov 2018
> Grant: ?
> 
> We haven't received any communication post that . Experts and predictors 🙂 , what could be the tentative timeline to expect the 'golden mail'? Your guesses could help folks like us keep up the positive energy 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys any inputs on this request pls?
Click to expand...

Hey bandish, could you please help with this doubt please ?


----------



## Bandish

mavivj said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant !!!
> 
> Could you please predict for us?
> 
> Below is our timeline.
> 
> SC 189 Visa - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> EOI: 06 Jun 2017 (with 65 points)
> Age: 25 - Edu: 15 - Work: 10 - Spouse: 5 - PTE: 10
> EOI: 14 Jun 2018 (after a year, cleared my PTE with 20 points at the 12th attempt)
> Invitation: 11 Aug 2018
> Lodged: 30 Aug 2018
> India Medical: Sep 2018
> India PCC: Oct 2018
> CO contact: 4 Dec 2018 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC: 10 Dec 2018
> Grant:
> 
> We have crossed 5 months and 22 days after visa lodgement and 2.5 months after CO contact.
> 
> But, still waiting for our grant
> 
> Please predict the date for us.
> 
> Seriously, that would be a positive motivation for us.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks mavivj 
Your grant seems very near ... By 27-Feb-2019 or 08-March-2019.

All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

sri46 said:


> Hi Bandish, JaggSb , Rocky
> 
> Please check below timelines and predict our grant
> 
> Below is our timeline.
> 
> SC 189 Visa - 263111 (Network and systems administrator) 70 pts includes partner points
> 
> Lodged: 3 Oct 2018
> IACM: 15 Jan 2019


If IACM, does not really delay visa grant you should get it around 07-March-2019.

All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

Elu said:


> Thank you so much dear ❤. All the very very best for your new endeavors.


Thanks so much Elu


----------



## Bandish

JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> This is my first post in this forum, however have been a silent observer right through the application process. This forum has been of tremendous help as quite a few queries have been answered by the experts in this group 🙂. Congratulations to all the folks who have received their grants! 🙂
> 
> To all the experts I have a question to ask(it maybe a silly one ). Our application (wife and I) received a CO contact for PTE scores to be sent online and proof of functional ability of the spouse(yours truly) which by the was already attached 😛. So my doubt is whether this additional information sought by the CO is the only check pending before the grant and that she/he is ok with the other documents? Or is there a chance that we could get a CO contact for some other reason too?
> 
> Our timelines are as below:
> Job Code: 261313 (software engineer)
> Points claimed:80
> Partner Points: none
> ACS assessment Received: Aug 2018
> Invite: 11th Sept 2018
> Lodgement: 14th Sept 2018
> CO contact: 26th Nov 2018
> Replied: 29th Nov 2018
> Grant: ?
> 
> We haven't received any communication post that . Experts and predictors 🙂 , what could be the tentative timeline to expect the 'golden mail'? Your guesses could help folks like us keep up the positive energy 🙂


The general trend for CO contact is 1 contact. But there are cases with 2 or more CO contacts. If all your docs are proper(you should verify again), your grant seems near...
I think 28-Feb-2019
All the Best !


----------



## JT86

Bandish said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> This is my first post in this forum, however have been a silent observer right through the application process. This forum has been of tremendous help as quite a few queries have been answered by the experts in this group 🙂. Congratulations to all the folks who have received their grants! 🙂
> 
> To all the experts I have a question to ask(it maybe a silly one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Our application (wife and I) received a CO contact for PTE scores to be sent online and proof of functional ability of the spouse(yours truly) which by the was already attached 😛. So my doubt is whether this additional information sought by the CO is the only check pending before the grant and that she/he is ok with the other documents? Or is there a chance that we could get a CO contact for some other reason too?
> 
> Our timelines are as below:
> Job Code: 261313 (software engineer)
> Points claimed:80
> Partner Points: none
> ACS assessment Received: Aug 2018
> Invite: 11th Sept 2018
> Lodgement: 14th Sept 2018
> CO contact: 26th Nov 2018
> Replied: 29th Nov 2018
> Grant: ?
> 
> We haven't received any communication post that . Experts and predictors 🙂 , what could be the tentative timeline to expect the 'golden mail'? Your guesses could help folks like us keep up the positive energy 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> The general trend for CO contact is 1 contact. But there are cases with 2 or more CO contacts. If all your docs are proper(you should verify again), your grant seems near...
> I think 28-Feb-2019
> All the Best !
Click to expand...

Thanks bandish!! Fingers and toes crossed 🙂


----------



## Rajesh arora

Bandish said:


> Rajesh arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish.
> Heartiest congratulations.
> I am also in queue.
> Kindly predict ours lucky date.
> We applied on 23th Nov. 2017, my wife being primary applicant as a hospital administrator.
> Our last contact with CO was on 5th December 2018 for medicals and PCC again as they expired.
> After that no news and waiting.....
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rajesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh.. you got a CO contact so late... After a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume your wife's ANZSCO code is 134211.
> 
> I think your grant would be around 20-March-2019.
> All the Best !
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish for your response.
Actually first contact was in Feb for additional documents then there physical verification in July. Lately they contacted in December for sending fresh medicals and PCC..
Regards


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats to everyone on here and lurking who have got their grants, especially Bandish - you've brought such a positive vibe to this forum it's lovely. All the best with your new adventure and company
> 
> My partner and I love peeping into this thread, it's nice seeing the grants coming through especially since 190 has slowed down considerably.


Thanks PrettyIsotonic for your kind words... 
And thanks for the lovely wishes for my company .. 

Your posts are so clear, elaborate and do not miss any details. I wonder the clarity and simplicity of your messages 

I haven't yet been able to derive a logic behind 190 slow grants. 

Wish you and your partner a super speedy grant ...
I wish your predicted grant of 06-March-2019 comes true ... 
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

sc.mnit said:


> Indeed Bandish has been the lucky charm of this thread and forum!
> 
> PI - when do we 190ers see the light mate ? Waiting for a CO call for my hkg pcc (at day 75 now) n no idea how long would it take afterwards , potentially looking at a 225-250 -300 day journey!! 😒
> 
> Just a positive that it will give x months to upskill , learn new stuff to make one more saleable


Thanks for your kind words sc.mnit 
Loved your attitude ... Hope 190 will pickup pace like 189...
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## sri46

Bandish said:


> If IACM, does not really delay visa grant you should get it around 07-March-2019.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best !




Straight from the horse's mouth. Am in quite a mess now so expecting a speedy grant. Thank you for your prompt reply Bandish


----------



## Warkash

Assalamoalaikum,
Need your advice,my husband got an offer From a company..,and we are not sure about the offer,wether it’s good for decent living with a family of four kids all school going.offer details are as below:
Salary :25000 AED
Plus schooling:68000AED
Four bonuses yearly
Medical n life insurance insurance for all
Family members
Plus relocation assistance 
Air tickets 
We are not sure wether it’s a good offer for decent living here in Dubai?please advice?
What will b the living expenses?
Expenses for two room apartments...(not in any prime location)
Weekly groceries and utility bills??
Is the schooling budget enough to cater the need?
Kindly help.looking forward to your valuable opinions.


----------



## intruder_

Warkash said:


> Assalamoalaikum,
> Need your advice,my husband got an offer From a company..,and we are not sure about the offer,wether it’s good for decent living with a family of four kids all school going.offer details are as below:
> Salary :25000 AED
> Plus schooling:68000AED
> Four bonuses yearly
> Medical n life insurance insurance for all
> Family members
> Plus relocation assistance
> Air tickets
> We are not sure wether it’s a good offer for decent living here in Dubai?please advice?
> What will b the living expenses?
> Expenses for two room apartments...(not in any prime location)
> Weekly groceries and utility bills??
> Is the schooling budget enough to cater the need?
> Kindly help.looking forward to your valuable opinions.


I am sure you would get expected responses in Dubai subsection if not already posted, just a humble suggestion.


----------



## sczachariah

NB said:


> sczachariah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts,
> 
> If mine or my dependents passport expire after lodging visa, can I go for renewal of passport and how to update new passport details in the application ? Is this an ok thing ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Renewal of passport is a routine thing
> It does not affect the processing
> Infact, you may not receive a grant if any applicant has less then 6 months validity on the date of grant
> So renew the passports without any worry
> 
> Just fill the new numbers of the passports when you get them using the update us link in the Immiaccount
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot mate for the clarification.

Cheers!


----------



## Rosun

Hi Experts,

I am on student visa now and applied 189 on 16 November 2018. I have few queries 
1) If I went overseas for a month, do I need to update immi account also expect no grant until my return to Australia?

2) My second semester is about to begin in 3 weeks and have to pay fee for enrolment. Is there any way not to pay 💰 and still be on safe side.

Warm Regards,


----------



## Jarnoma17

dkkrlaus said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks you!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Rosun said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am on student visa now and applied 189 on 16 November 2018. I have few queries
> 1) If I went overseas for a month, do I need to update immi account also expect no grant until my return to Australia?
> 
> 2) My second semester is about to begin in 3 weeks and have to pay fee for enrolment. Is there any way not to pay 💰 and still be on safe side.
> 
> Warm Regards,


1 - Generally if you're address is changing for more than 14 days you're expected to update the department. 

The 189 visa can be granted while you're onshore or offshore. 

2 - You will have to discuss with your institution directly, they will have a date after which they will have to notify DHA that you haven't paid your fees. We're in a similar situation, hoping for a grant before census date so as to pay domestic and not international fees.


----------



## Jarnoma17

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Bloody hell bro
> 
> What a roller coaster ride, from getting the ACS assessment u-turned, EOI timing and invite frustration, your wife enrolling at the right AQF level to allow you to work full-time, 8 freaking PTE attempts - my goodness you two have some adaptive capacity and perseverance.
> 
> Just the sort of people this country is blessed to have, congrats to the both of you
> 
> Congrats on crossing the one year mark and your wife being a RN too!


Thank you @PrettyIsotonic, yes God is not fair sometimes or giving us a big test of patience may be, but we just had to keep moving and the outcome will be very sweet afterwards. We really had very tough couple of years but now all motivating memories and lessons to move on no matter what. I wish you for speedy grant. You will get it soon!!


----------



## Jarnoma17

jaggsb said:


> Congrats Jarnoma17. Great achievement. On reading through your post, you have definitely gone through a lot of ups and downs related to PR application. Finally, everything became good memories and you have capitalised your dream.
> 
> Enjoy and celebrate the moment.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you @jaggsb, I am sure your grant is somewhere in the corner as well. Wish you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jarnoma17

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Huge Congratulations Bandish..wish you luck for your future and INFONIUM!


----------



## Jarnoma17

Bandish said:


> Congratulations .... Well deserved
> Best Wishes to you and your family ...[/QUOT
> 
> Thank you Bandish and once again congratulations to you and family as well.


----------



## rahul.et19

*new add after Grant*

Hi Guys,

Could someone suggest if after submitting application, some one traveled abroad for 2 weeks. Will that need to be updated at all, if yes what is the best medium ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahul.et19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could someone suggest if after submitting application, some one traveled abroad for 2 weeks. Will that need to be updated at all, if yes what is the best medium ?


According to Form 929 - 
_"Change of address
If you intend to change your residential address for more
than 14 days while your application is being processed,
you must tell the Department of Home Affairs (the Department)
your new address prior to moving."_

So the consensus seems to be that if you're changing your address for more than 2 weeks, you should update the department (via the Update Us tab on Immiaccount). 

Some people interpret it as only needing to inform the department if your 'residential address' is changing, not for any and all temporary addresses for more than 14 days. 

I'm terribly risk averse in these contexts so went with the former.


----------



## rahul.et19

thanks PrettyIsotonic for quick reply. You always replied on queries quite promptly. thanks for this.

Situation is I am right now traveling outside my native country and didn't inform the DHA before.

what best can I do now. Should I update now ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahul.et19 said:


> thanks PrettyIsotonic for quick reply. You always replied on queries quite promptly. thanks for this.
> 
> Situation is I am right now traveling outside my native country and didn't inform the DHA before.
> 
> what best can I do now. Should I update now ?


Thanks for the kind words!

Better late than never in my mind (for most things!)


----------



## rahul.et19

Also, It means we need to update the temp address and later again update the previous address. Two updates.

In my case I am staying exact 14 days at different address .

I am confused. As, too much information some times complicate things and may call for unnecessary CO contact.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rahul.et19 said:


> Also, It means we need to update the temp address and later again update the previous address. Two updates.
> 
> In my case I am staying exact 14 days at different address .
> 
> I am confused. As, too much information some times complicate things and may call for unnecessary CO contact.


It really is a personal decision, but since I've lodged my visa my partner and I have traveled a few times for more than 14 days (some within Australia, and some overseas) - and chucked in all those updates.


----------



## Rosun

PrettyIsotonic said:


> rahul.et19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, It means we need to update the temp address and later again update the previous address. Two updates.
> 
> In my case I am staying exact 14 days at different address .
> 
> I am confused. As, too much information some times complicate things and may call for unnecessary CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a personal decision, but since I've lodged my visa my partner and I have traveled a few times for more than 14 days (some within Australia, and some overseas) - and chucked in all those updates.
Click to expand...


Hey
Also I am in same situation. I have send my wife and daughter overseas for 6 weeks but me being a primary applicant for 189 staying in my same residential address with student visa. My consultant said that I don’t need to inform immigration.


----------



## rahul.et19

thanks.. As it is exact 14 days. So technically I am fine, if I do not do it. I will stick with it now.


----------



## nav87

Same here. I m also on student visa and have to enroll in next semester. I am also hoping to get grant before census date. 
Hope for the best 😊



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am on student visa now and applied 189 on 16 November 2018. I have few queries
> 1) If I went overseas for a month, do I need to update immi account also expect no grant until my return to Australia?
> 
> 2) My second semester is about to begin in 3 weeks and have to pay fee for enrolment. Is there any way not to pay 💰 and still be on safe side.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Generally if you're address is changing for more than 14 days you're expected to update the department.
> 
> The 189 visa can be granted while you're onshore or offshore.
> 
> 2 - You will have to discuss with your institution directly, they will have a date after which they will have to notify DHA that you haven't paid your fees. We're in a similar situation, hoping for a grant before census date so as to pay domestic and not international fees.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcus_1104

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Oh my oh my!!! Congratulations Bandish! so happy for you! just got back from outstation and the first thing i saw was a good news from you! I kept telling my wife during the weekend about whether have you got your grant or not, and guess what! there you are! Enjoy your time down under and wishing you the best for you and your family and your new venture!

so are you sticking around to help us fellow forumers with some predictions during your free time?


----------



## saminsydney

Congrats Bandish and to your family 
Would you be able to please predict grant date for me as well?
189 lodged for my partner and myself for the nominated occupation of 254499 Registered Nurse (NEC).
Visa lodged: 15 august 2018
CO contact: 1/12/2018 (Agent did not upload or forgot to upload all my PCC and degree certificate although i had provided him with all the documents from the start)
Grant date: ???? 

Thanks


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It really is a personal decision, but since I've lodged my visa my partner and I have traveled a few times for more than 14 days (some within Australia, and some overseas) - and chucked in all those updates.


Hello Gents,

FYI, I also traveled more than 14 days to my home country but i double checked with my agent and he said that as i am on substantive visa, I can travel back and forth from Australia and I do not have to update the department for your short trips. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## harpreet22

Any ICT Security Specialist got any response who lodged visa in Nov 2018?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> FYI, I also traveled more than 14 days to my home country but i double checked with my agent and he said that as i am on substantive visa, I can travel back and forth from Australia and I do not have to update the department for your short trips.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for updating SAMYBOY that is great to know


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for updating SAMYBOY that is great to know


Not a problem. My info is nothing compared to yours.


----------



## pyrodestroyer

harpreet22 said:


> Any ICT Security Specialist got any response who lodged visa in Nov 2018?


Looking at immitracker, no one has gotten anything. It’s been a slow progress for ICT Security Specialist.


----------



## Rosun

Got CO contact for functional English for spouse which was not sufficient.
Applied: 16 November 2018
CO contact: 25 Feb 2019
ITC Security Specialist 
I will strongly recommend to upload pte results rather that collecting documents from universities regarding English medium study. PTE overall 30 required.

Can someone inform me how much is the waiting period usually after submitting pte results?


----------



## aarpriase

*SD for child change of appearance*



aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read in this thread that it is better to submit SD for change of appearance for your child. My son's passport was received when he was less than 2 month old and now he is 4 year old and there is significant change in his appearance as expected.
> 
> Can someone please answer below question :
> 1. If same case was applicable for you, then did CO contacted anyone for the same
> 2. If, for safer side, i need to submit this, then can someone please share the format?
> 3. Under which section i need to submit
> 4. What needs to be done as far as navigation is concern on immiaccount if i have already lodged the visa
> 5. Is it ok to modify anything as i lodged the application recently ( submitted on 18th Feb ) or its too late
> 
> Thanks


Popping it up .. Can someone who was in same situation please answer this ?


----------



## khadija1986

Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
EA assessment: July 2017
PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
Invited: 20 June 2018
PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read in this thread that it is better to submit SD for change of appearance for your child. My son's passport was received when he was less than 2 month old and now he is 4 year old and there is significant change in his appearance as expected.
> 
> Can someone please answer below question :
> 1. If same case was applicable for you, then did CO contacted anyone for the same
> 2. If, for safer side, i need to submit this, then can someone please share the format?
> 3. Under which section i need to submit
> 4. What needs to be done as far as navigation is concern on immiaccount if i have already lodged the visa
> 5. Is it ok to modify anything as i lodged the application recently ( submitted on 18th Feb ) or its too late
> 
> Thanks


1/2 - No personal experience, and someone posted their SD template on another thread - if you search Expat Forums you might be able to find it.

3 - Presumably your sons section on Immiaccount - even if in the 'Other' section and labelled appropriately. 

4 - What do you mean here?

5 - Depends what you want to modify: you can change your address / passport number / add an applicant / notify the department of changes in your circumstances etc. You can't modify anything that will change your points score however, is my understanding.


----------



## harpreet22

Rosun said:


> Got CO contact for functional English for spouse which was not sufficient.
> Applied: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 Feb 2019
> ITC Security Specialist
> I will strongly recommend to upload pte results rather that collecting documents from universities regarding English medium study. PTE overall 30 required.
> 
> Can someone inform me how much is the waiting period usually after submitting pte results?


this is good to see that they have started picking the files for ICT Security Specialists who lodged in Nov 2018. 
I have already submitted my Spouse's vocational English (PTE 40+ in each modules) that was taken in Sept 2017. According to DoHA's website, Vocational English is valid for 36 months, not sure if this is the same for 189. The result has been send online from PTE website as well.
Also I got my spouse's completion letter from University, I will add the document this week. Is here something else we need to do?
Can you please provide the document list you uploaded?


----------



## JD DB

@Bandish congrats on your visa. I would really appreciate if you could predict our grant as well. We are in a pickle (will write the story when my husband gets the grant) and are hoping to get the grant soon. Our timeline is 
Visa lodged 21st November 2018 (our anniversary date) 
CO contact - 20th Feb 2019 
Reason - Australian PCC. We forgot to upload it 
Please predict it. We are hoping to get it sooner and not later.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> this is good to see that they have started picking the files for ICT Security Specialists who lodged in Nov 2018.
> I have already submitted my Spouse's vocational English (PTE 40+ in each modules) that was taken in Sept 2017. According to DoHA's website, Vocational English is valid for 36 months, not sure if this is the same for 189. The result has been send online from PTE website as well.
> Also I got my spouse's completion letter from University, I will add the document this week. Is here something else we need to do?
> Can you please provide the document list you uploaded?


Upload your spouse's university transcript too if you are able to - some applicants have been asked for it as well


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Upload your spouse's university transcript too if you are able to - some applicants have been asked for it as well


I already uploaded transcripts and degree certificates. He just got his completion letter from the university.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I already uploaded transcripts and degree certificates. He just got his completion letter from the university.


Excellent - you had omitted that in your previous post so thought I'd flag it - hope the grant is around the corner!


----------



## jaggsb

khadija1986 said:


> Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
> Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
> EA assessment: July 2017
> PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
> Invited: 20 June 2018
> PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
> Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
> Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
> Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
> Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!


Congrats Khadija1986. Best wishes..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

khadija1986 said:


> Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
> Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
> EA assessment: July 2017
> PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
> Invited: 20 June 2018
> PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
> Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
> Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
> Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
> Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!


Congrats!  

7 attempts - damn, well done keeping at it my friend.

Was there any particular reason why the health clearance took so long?


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello Experts, i have one doubt after seeing the recent trends. I lodged my application on 04th nov, but my medicals got completed and updated by the medical centre on nov 28. Now my date submitted is shown as 04th Nov but last updated is 28 nov. Can you please let me know which date is considered when a CO picks up the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swethaganga

aarpriase said:


> aarpriase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have read in this thread that it is better to submit SD for change of appearance for your child. My son's passport was received when he was less than 2 month old and now he is 4 year old and there is significant change in his appearance as expected.
> 
> Can someone please answer below question :
> 1. If same case was applicable for you, then did CO contacted anyone for the same
> 2. If, for safer side, i need to submit this, then can someone please share the format?
> 3. Under which section i need to submit
> 4. What needs to be done as far as navigation is concern on immiaccount if i have already lodged the visa
> 5. Is it ok to modify anything as i lodged the application recently ( submitted on 18th Feb ) or its too late
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Popping it up .. Can someone who was in same situation please answer this ?
Click to expand...

Yes, i got same query and submited, i got my grant last week. 

We need to submit the staturatory declaration signed australian PR or citizen who is not child relative. 

This is onshore, offshore i dont. 
What i understood is that this will not happend with every one, its solely deponds on the examinaion doctor, as other members suggested while going to medicals with children under 5 years please confrim with the examine doctor, weather they confirm the identity of child and not. 

I already share the format for this couple of times, please check or else i will share again. 

Thanks
Swetha


----------



## davidng

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello Experts, i have one doubt after seeing the recent trends. I lodged my application on 04th nov, but my medicals got completed and updated by the medical centre on nov 28. Now my date submitted is shown as 04th Nov but last updated is 28 nov. Can you please let me know which date is considered when a CO picks up the application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 4 Nov, mate. Your grant is around the corner. Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aarpriase said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read in this thread that it is better to submit SD for change of appearance for your child. My son's passport was received when he was less than 2 month old and now he is 4 year old and there is significant change in his appearance as expected.
> 
> Can someone please answer below question :
> 1. If same case was applicable for you, then did CO contacted anyone for the same
> 2. If, for safer side, i need to submit this, then can someone please share the format?
> 3. Under which section i need to submit
> 4. What needs to be done as far as navigation is concern on immiaccount if i have already lodged the visa
> 5. Is it ok to modify anything as i lodged the application recently ( submitted on 18th Feb ) or its too late
> 
> Thanks


2 - See Swetha's post that was alluded to above here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-lodge-grant-gang-2019-a-82.html#post14769672


----------



## Swethaganga

Prettysonic.. 
you are awesome. 
I was trying to get my own post but couldnot. 
👌🏼👌🏼👌🏼


----------



## harpreet22

Rosun said:


> Got CO contact for functional English for spouse which was not sufficient.
> Applied: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 Feb 2019
> ITC Security Specialist
> I will strongly recommend to upload pte results rather that collecting documents from universities regarding English medium study. PTE overall 30 required.
> 
> Can someone inform me how much is the waiting period usually after submitting pte results?


I checked on Immitracker that you did not claim any point for experience. Can you please let me know if you still provided any document for employment proof?


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

davidng said:


> It's 4 Nov, mate. Your grant is around the corner. Good luck.:fingerscrossed:




Thank you so much for the reply. You have raised my hopes for this week. Good luck for your grant too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarpriase

Swethaganga said:


> Yes, i got same query and submited, i got my grant last week.
> 
> We need to submit the staturatory declaration signed australian PR or citizen who is not child relative.
> 
> This is onshore, offshore i dont.
> What i understood is that this will not happend with every one, its solely deponds on the examinaion doctor, as other members suggested while going to medicals with children under 5 years please confrim with the examine doctor, weather they confirm the identity of child and not.
> 
> I already share the format for this couple of times, please check or else i will share again.
> 
> Thanks
> Swetha


Thanks Swetha for your response. I am offshore so i guess SD from an Australian PR holder/ Citizen is not an option.
Today, we went for medical examination and i have provided the passport number on form 26. There is a question on page 3 of form 26 which asks "Valid passport Sighted" . This question needs to be filled by the examining doctor. I am sure they will be marking it as Yes as they have reviewed the passport and took a photocopy as well. I will double check this tomorrow during my appointment for Medical. I was more worried about CO questioning this when they see attached image is not matching with passport image as passport was issued when my child was 2 month old.
Anyone offshore, please let me know if you were contacted for the same and how did you reply.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Swethaganga said:


> Prettysonic..
> you are awesome.
> I was trying to get my own post but couldnot.
> 👌🏼👌🏼👌🏼


Hey thank _you_ for sharing it!

If you're on a browser, you can click on the username of people, which will take you to their profile / search through their post history. 

You can also do advanced searches with key words and for a specific username if their post count is really high.

And then each post has a permanent link, which I pasted


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey thank _you_ for sharing it!
> 
> If you're on a browser, you can click on the username of people, which will take you to their profile / search through their post history.
> 
> You can also do advanced searches with key words and for a specific username if their post count is really high.
> 
> And then each post has a permanent link, which I pasted


Thanks Swethaganga and PrettyIsotonic !

Can we submit the SD on a plain paper or do we need to get it endorsed in presence of some witness?


----------



## aarpriase

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 2 - See Swetha's post that was alluded to above here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-lodge-grant-gang-2019-a-82.html#post14769672


Cool, that takes me to all the previous answers she provided to lot of folks. Thanks


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Rosun said:


> Got CO contact for functional English for spouse which was not sufficient.
> Applied: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 Feb 2019
> ITC Security Specialist
> I will strongly recommend to upload pte results rather that collecting documents from universities regarding English medium study. PTE overall 30 required.
> 
> Can someone inform me how much is the waiting period usually after submitting pte results?


Hi Rosun

Can you plz share your complete details regarding spouse Functional English docs u submitted?

Since we are on mobile, appreciate if you can list it down even if it's in your signature, as it's not visible on Mobile app.

Thanks!


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody

Rosun said:


> Got CO contact for functional English for spouse which was not sufficient.
> Applied: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 Feb 2019
> ITC Security Specialist
> I will strongly recommend to upload pte results rather that collecting documents from universities regarding English medium study. PTE overall 30 required.
> 
> Can someone inform me how much is the waiting period usually after submitting pte results?


Hi, Did they mention any reason ? Was any information missing in the letters you got from university ? I heard the number of years has to be clearly mentioned.


----------



## pragathes

Rosun said:


> Got CO contact for functional English for spouse which was not sufficient.
> Applied: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 Feb 2019
> ITC Security Specialist
> I will strongly recommend to upload pte results rather that collecting documents from universities regarding English medium study. PTE overall 30 required.
> 
> Can someone inform me how much is the waiting period usually after submitting pte results?


Hi Rosun,

There is no specific timelines on the waiting period but the average wit time is 2 -3 months which depends on the CO. I was also contacted for the same reason by CO on Nov 23 and I am still expecting my grant! So officially your wait time starts. All the very best!


----------



## JonesYH

Hi All,

I’ve been reading 189 thread (luckily I found this thread) for about 1 month and also visited some of the Mara agents to understand more about the 189 visa. I like this thread as it shared all the positive energy around, which is very healthy for current or new applicant. 
Now, I’ll be preparing to start the application for 189 visa.

From what I’ve understand (correct me if I’m wrong), process usually will be skill assessment and English test first followed by EOI. 

Let’s take it step by step. 
1) age(30 years old) - 30 points
2) education (degree) - 15 points 
3) English test (yet to take) - 20 points 
4) experience (3 years from date of certification) - 5 points
Estimated about 70points & Anzsco 233311

My question is, to skill assess by engineering Australia will it be a lengthy process? I do have my payslip, promotions letter, appraisal and increment letter. What other document and additional stuff before I proceed. 
Will a Mara agent improve the processing time in terms of handling and communication to relavent agencies?

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak

Hi all, I have listed my visa on 22nd Feb what are the current timeline any idea, also am currently out of my residential address so do I update the same in immiaccount pls advise.


----------



## harpreet22

Sharmak said:


> Hi all, I have listed my visa on 22nd Feb what are the current timeline any idea, also am currently out of my residential address so do I update the same in immiaccount pls advise.


5-6 months


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JonesYH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Iâ€™ve been reading 189 thread (luckily I found this thread) for about 1 month and also visited some of the Mara agents to understand more about the 189 visa. I like this thread as it shared all the positive energy around, which is very healthy for current or new applicant.
> Now, Iâ€™ll be preparing to start the application for 189 visa.
> 
> From what Iâ€™ve understand (correct me if Iâ€™m wrong), process usually will be skill assessment and English test first followed by EOI.
> 
> Letâ€™s take it step by step.
> 1) age(30 years old) - 30 points
> 2) education (degree) - 15 points
> 3) English test (yet to take) - 20 points
> 4) experience (3 years from date of certification) - 5 points
> Estimated about 70points & Anzsco 233311
> 
> My question is, to skill assess by engineering Australia will it be a lengthy process? I do have my payslip, promotions letter, appraisal and increment letter. What other document and additional stuff before I proceed.
> Will a Mara agent improve the processing time in terms of handling and communication to relavent agencies?
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the forum 

Engineering Australia has a fast-track option, where you can pay extra to be processed faster. You might be able to get a current sense of processing time from the EA thread here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...engineer-australia-processing-time-frame.html

In terms of what you need to provide, it depends on what pathway you are choosing (e.g. Accord or CDR) - and all that info is in the MSA booklet:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org....rship/MSA/MSA Booklet March 2018 03102018.pdf

You don't have to get your employment episodes assessed (most other assessing authorities automatically do this) - but if you wish to (I would) you can opt to get the RSEA done too (see the MSA booklet for details of what you need). 

A MARA agent will not directly reduce your processing times, but a reputable and experienced one will be able to advice and assist regarding how to handle the skills assessment requirements and their requests / department requirements and their requests etc. as you point out. 

For English points - there seems to be consensus that the PTE is easier to prepare for, and there is a great thread with heaps of tips n tricks:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

Edit:

Current processing times from the EA website is here:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Fast-Track-Migration-Skills-Assessment


----------



## Saif

Rosun said:


> I wish you happy days ahead.🙂 Hope to meet someday somewhere.


Reminds me of "Someday someway together we will be babe" by MLTR and the school days


----------



## priyanka20

Guys, I have a query on 189 visa lodgement. I stayed in Istanbul in 2011, I was on work permit and was sent by my previous employer(Infosys) but I don't remember the address where I stayed and not able to find any rental document for the same. What should I do in this case? 

Also for that duration I don't have any indian salary slips however I have my onsite salary slips provided by the client. Shall I show those salary slips or just leave. 

Can the CO ask for PCC for this duration?


----------



## kpramodkumar1987

RockyRaj said:


> This document serves as the third party evidence for DoHA to verify your employment. May be you should get email confirmation from both these companies that PF was not deducted with the reasons and include those in your response.
> 
> Below are additional which could be added:
> 
> Was tax deducted and did you submit tax returns for this period? This document also indicates the employer name and can serve as an evidence of employment if not submitted.
> 
> Think what else you can include to provide evidence of third party employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for your Information Rocky
Yeah I submitted my Tax documents ie. TAX 26AS and form16 of all the years.


----------



## RockyRaj

kpramodkumar1987 said:


> Thanks for your Information Rocky
> 
> Yeah I submitted my Tax documents ie. TAX 26AS and form16 of all the years.




Then be specific in your response to what they had asked for. Ask HR department to respond to you starting there was no PF deducted during your employment period and enclose those correspondence. If you are getting that as an email message ensure to have the business address with contact details and designation of the employee responding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> Guys, I have a query on 189 visa lodgement. I stayed in Istanbul in 2011, I was on work permit and was sent by my previous employer(Infosys) but I don't remember the address where I stayed and not able to find any rental document for the same. What should I do in this case?
> 
> Also for that duration I don't have any indian salary slips however I have my onsite salary slips provided by the client. Shall I show those salary slips or just leave.
> 
> Can the CO ask for PCC for this duration?


If you have stayed for 12 months or more than you'll have to provide a PCC from Turkey.
You dont need to add any other document to prove your residential address, however you might require the same to obtain a PCC in the first place. You may contact your HR or travel desk for the same.
You can show the same salary slips that you have.


----------



## Saif

New_asp said:


> Are there any forums or links to find out about primary schooling in Australia.... what documents we need to submit there?? And do they require any transfer certificate from previous school??


You can check the state specific website for your intended city of residence, here is for NSW/Sydney:
https://education.nsw.gov.au/public-schools/going-to-a-public-school/primary-schools/starting-school

You need to have a copy of your visa and the vaccination card for the child. Of course you should take a TC from the school when you leave. You may need it if/when asked.


----------



## Bgankan

Dear All,

We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3. 

Thank you Bandish for your prediction.

Code : 261313
Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
IED: 21 Nov 2019

We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account. 

We have not got any update from our agent yet !!

All the best everyone .


----------



## jaggsb

priyanka20 said:


> Guys, I have a query on 189 visa lodgement. I stayed in Istanbul in 2011, I was on work permit and was sent by my previous employer(Infosys) but I don't remember the address where I stayed and not able to find any rental document for the same. What should I do in this case?
> 
> Also for that duration, I don't have any Indian salary slips however I have my onsite salary slips provided by the client. Shall I show those salary slips or just leave.
> 
> Can the CO ask for PCC for this duration?


As per DHA Australia, PCC is required in cases where the applicant has lived in the country for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.

But there are cases, where the CO asks for PCC for a shorter duration as well. 

So in your case, how long have you stayed in Istanbul? 

Since you had a work permit, I assume that your stay is more than 6 months and getting a PCC from Istanbul is required and possibly avoid any CO contact for this case.

for more info on applying PCC for Istanbul, Turkey - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list

All the best.


----------



## jaggsb

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


Congrats Bgankan. Best wishes for your dream journey to Australia.


----------



## adg.andy

*Should I connect with Helpdesk?*

Hi Folks,

My EOI is standing at 257 days: no movement at all. Should I contact the helpdesk? Both for 189 and 190.


----------



## priyanka20

jaggsb said:


> As per DHA Australia, PCC is required in cases where the applicant has lived in the country for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.
> 
> But there are cases, where the CO asks for PCC for a shorter duration as well.
> 
> So in your case, how long have you stayed in Istanbul?
> 
> Since you had a work permit, I assume that your stay is more than 6 months and getting a PCC from Istanbul is required and possibly avoid any CO contact for this case.
> 
> for more info on applying PCC for Istanbul, Turkey - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> All the best.


Yes I too have seen cases where PCC was asked for stay less than 10 months. I stayed for 8.5 months. As of now in form80 I will just mention one address which I got from my team mates where they stayed. We all stayed nearby. But they too don't have any rental document for the same 

Do I need to provide any clarification along with this? I guess CO would surely ask for further details seeing the 8.5 months long stay. Shall I upload any document in visa lodgement itself?


----------



## Janubless

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


 Congratulations 😀⭐ 😀🌟


----------



## Saif

adg.andy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My EOI is standing at 257 days: no movement at all. Should I contact the helpdesk? Both for 189 and 190.


At 70 and 75 points you should have got an invite by now, what your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Janubless

Hey guys I have lodged my visa on Dec1,2018 and my ANZSCO code is 263111. When can I expect a grant? I would appreciate any guesses.Thank you and have a great day


----------



## adg.andy

Saif said:


> At 70 and 75 points you should have got an invite by now, what your ANZSCO code?


Same as yours : the unholy 261111 layball:


----------



## manusaavi

Congrates buddy..did you update immitracker ?


Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


----------



## Ria Varma

Hi Experts,
Is there any way to request for VAC2 Payment invoice upfront to avoid delay in getting grant. I am not aware that VAC2 is required if spouse is not having functional english skill during my VISA application submission. Please advise.
Thanks,
Ria


----------



## Saif

adg.andy said:


> Same as yours : the unholy 261111 layball:


I got it in the 4th month with 75, wait for another round and then call DHA.


----------



## jaggsb

Janubless said:


> Hey guys I have lodged my visa on Dec1,2018 and my ANZSCO code is 263111. When can I expect a grant? I would appreciate any guesses.Thank you and have a great day


Judging by the recent grants and processing times for your ANZCO, you can expect a grant anytime before End March. (Just a guess, to lighten up, don't take it seriously).

I wish you get your grant even before the expected date. 

All the best.


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> Yes I too have seen cases where PCC was asked for stay less than 10 months. I stayed for 8.5 months. As of now in form80 I will just mention one address which I got from my team mates where they stayed. We all stayed nearby. But they too don't have any rental document for the same
> 
> Do I need to provide any clarification along with this? I guess CO would surely ask for further details seeing the 8.5 months long stay. Shall I upload any document in visa lodgement itself?


I suggest you to just wait until CO asks for it. You shouldn't need it. If you think it is easy to obtain then you can go ahead and upload.


----------



## sczachariah

aarpriase said:


> Thanks Swetha for your response. I am offshore so i guess SD from an Australian PR holder/ Citizen is not an option.
> Today, we went for medical examination and i have provided the passport number on form 26. There is a question on page 3 of form 26 which asks "Valid passport Sighted" . This question needs to be filled by the examining doctor. I am sure they will be marking it as Yes as they have reviewed the passport and took a photocopy as well. I will double check this tomorrow during my appointment for Medical. I was more worried about CO questioning this when they see attached image is not matching with passport image as passport was issued when my child was 2 month old.
> Anyone offshore, please let me know if you were contacted for the same and how did you reply.


May be renewing passport of your child is the easier option. There is option to renew passport for change in appearance. 
Experts, pour your thoughts!!


----------



## Janubless

Thank you I hope I do get it soon


jaggsb said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my visa on Dec1,2018 and my ANZSCO code is 263111. When can I expect a grant? I would appreciate any guesses.Thank you and have a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the recent grants and processing times for your ANZCO, you can expect a grant anytime before End March. (Just a guess, to lighten up, don't take it seriously).
> 
> I wish you get your grant even before the expected date.
> 
> All the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## priyanka20

Saif said:


> If you have stayed for 12 months or more than you'll have to provide a PCC from Turkey.
> You dont need to add any other document to prove your residential address, however you might require the same to obtain a PCC in the first place. You may contact your HR or travel desk for the same.
> You can show the same salary slips that you have.


Thanks Saif !!
Let me check with my HR if they can provide anything. 
Adding turkey salary slips in my visa application will be of any help? I doubt that with this CO would definately ask for PCC


----------



## adg.andy

Saif said:


> I got it in the 4th month with 75, wait for another round and then call DHA.


You got a 189 or 190? Also, were you onshore or offshore?


----------



## nav87

Hi Ria,

I read somewhere that we can attach a letter with application to request direct invoice. But my agent didn’t do it N i am waiting on VAC2 payment from 11 Dec. 
if you haven’t got CO contact in this regard yet, please attach the request letter. 




Ria Varma said:


> Hi Experts,
> Is there any way to request for VAC2 Payment invoice upfront to avoid delay in getting grant. I am not aware that VAC2 is required if spouse is not having functional english skill during my VISA application submission. Please advise.
> Thanks,
> Ria


----------



## Rajesh arora

khadija1986 said:


> Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
> Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
> EA assessment: July 2017
> PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
> Invited: 20 June 2018
> PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
> Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
> Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
> Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
> Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## niko2222

Recieved my grant today ))

70points 
189 lodge 3rd of september 2018
CO. Contact 14th November. For PTE sent online.
Grant 25th February 2019
jobcode 331111


Thanks very much to all that have helped in this forum, it has been very very useful and when you thought all was to much gave you a good lift 

All the best and hope everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


Congratulations


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations  Enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Rajesh arora

niko2222 said:


> Recieved my grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> 70points
> 189 lodge 3rd of september 2018
> CO. Contact 14th November. For PTE sent online.
> Grant 25th February 2019
> jobcode 331111
> 
> 
> Thanks very much to all that have helped in this forum, it has been very very useful and when you thought all was to much gave you a good lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best and hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Congratulations


----------



## Ria Varma

nav87 said:


> Hi Ria,
> 
> I read somewhere that we can attach a letter with application to request direct invoice. But my agent didn’t do it N i am waiting on VAC2 payment from 11 Dec.
> if you haven’t got CO contact in this regard yet, please attach the request letter.


Thank you for your reply. Can you please elaborate a bit about the letter. what sort of letter it is. Is it some sort of form available online or its just a request letter from our end. Please share the format if you can.

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## vivinlobo

adg.andy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> My EOI is standing at 257 days: no movement at all. Should I contact the helpdesk? Both for 189 and 190.


You mean EOI or visa application? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj

Bandish said:


> Thanks mavivj
> Your grant seems very near ... By 27-Feb-2019 or 08-March-2019.
> 
> All the Best !


Thanks, Bandish!!!!


----------



## jaggsb

niko2222 said:


> Recieved my grant today ))
> 
> 70points
> 189 lodge 3rd of september 2018
> CO. Contact 14th November. For PTE sent online.
> Grant 25th February 2019
> jobcode 331111
> 
> 
> Thanks very much to all that have helped in this forum, it has been very very useful and when you thought all was to much gave you a good lift
> 
> All the best and hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Congrats niko2222. Best wishes.


----------



## sczachariah

Hello experts,

If my previous company was renamed followed by some acquisition, which name, the old one or new one, should I use when providing details for EOI and Visa application ? All my documents are with old company name. But RnR letter is with new company letterhead.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naini212

Hi All,
Been a silent observer on this forum. Congratulations to those who have received their grants and all the best to all who are eagerly awaiting theirs.
My details:
Job code: ICT Business Analyst
Points claimed: 75
Invite: 11th September ‘18 
Lodge date: 23rd October ‘18
CO contact: 9th Jan ‘19
Reply to CO queries: 10th Jan ‘19
Grant: ??
Haven’t received any communication since then.
Experts, your views on when this would move forward would be highly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## jaggsb

naini212 said:


> Hi All,
> Been a silent observer on this forum. Congratulations to those who have received their grants and all the best to all who are eagerly awaiting theirs.
> My details:
> Job code: ICT Business Analyst
> Points claimed: 75
> Invite: 11th September ‘18
> Lodge date: 23rd October ‘18
> CO contact: 9th Jan ‘19
> Reply to CO queries: 10th Jan ‘19
> Grant: ??
> Haven’t received any communication since then.
> Experts, your views on when this would move forward would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you.


Currently, CO contacts until the month of November is being granted Visas. You can expect a grant between 2 -3 months time based on the current processing times. I wish that you get your grant even before that.

Best wishes.


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> Thanks Saif !!
> Let me check with my HR if they can provide anything.
> Adding turkey salary slips in my visa application will be of any help? I doubt that with this CO would definately ask for PCC


The CO has knowledge about your travel from Form 80, so just put what you have. Submit what you have. Don't hide anything as it may further complicate your case. Best.


----------



## naini212

jaggsb said:


> naini212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Been a silent observer on this forum. Congratulations to those who have received their grants and all the best to all who are eagerly awaiting theirs.
> My details:
> Job code: ICT Business Analyst
> Points claimed: 75
> Invite: 11th September ‘18
> Lodge date: 23rd October ‘18
> CO contact: 9th Jan ‘19
> Reply to CO queries: 10th Jan ‘19
> Grant: ??
> Haven’t received any communication since then.
> Experts, your views on when this would move forward would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, CO contacts until the month of November is being granted Visas. You can expect a grant between 2 -3 months time based on the current processing times. I wish that you get your grant even before that.
> 
> Best wishes.
Click to expand...

Thanks jag... 
in an attempt to comfort myself, are there large number of CO contacts in December, given the shut down?
Anyways, hoping u r correct, another 2-3 months wait won’t harm much (not that I have any choice)


----------



## Saif

adg.andy said:


> You got a 189 or 190? Also, were you onshore or offshore?


189, offshore.
Got 190 pre invite but withdrew later.


----------



## Saif

sczachariah said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> If my previous company was renamed followed by some acquisition, which name, the old one or new one, should I use when providing details for EOI and Visa application ? All my documents are with old company name. But RnR letter is with new company letterhead.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The new name with the old name in brackets (formerly known as), also attach evidence of change such as a letter/email from the head informing employees of this change and a reference to the co. website where it says so.


----------



## jaggsb

naini212 said:


> Thanks jag...
> in an attempt to comfort myself, are there large number of CO contacts in December, given the shut down?
> Anyways, hoping u r correct, another 2-3 months wait won’t harm much (not that I have any choice)


They are yet to start issuing grants or CO contacts for the month of December. So I can't confirm. 

All the best.


----------



## Bandish

Marcus_1104 said:


> Oh my oh my!!! Congratulations Bandish! so happy for you! just got back from outstation and the first thing i saw was a good news from you! I kept telling my wife during the weekend about whether have you got your grant or not, and guess what! there you are! Enjoy your time down under and wishing you the best for you and your family and your new venture!
> 
> so are you sticking around to help us fellow forumers with some predictions during your free time?


Thanks for your lovely wishes Marcus_1104  
Ha ha ... still around


----------



## Mohammed786

naini212 said:


> Hi All,
> Been a silent observer on this forum. Congratulations to those who have received their grants and all the best to all who are eagerly awaiting theirs.
> My details:
> Job code: ICT Business Analyst
> Points claimed: 75
> Invite: 11th September ‘18
> Lodge date: 23rd October ‘18
> CO contact: 9th Jan ‘19
> Reply to CO queries: 10th Jan ‘19
> Grant: ??
> Haven’t received any communication since then.
> Experts, your views on when this would move forward would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you.


Hi Naini,

What was the CO contact for?
Thank You


----------



## Bandish

saminsydney said:


> Congrats Bandish and to your family
> Would you be able to please predict grant date for me as well?
> 189 lodged for my partner and myself for the nominated occupation of 254499 Registered Nurse (NEC).
> Visa lodged: 15 august 2018
> CO contact: 1/12/2018 (Agent did not upload or forgot to upload all my PCC and degree certificate although i had provided him with all the documents from the start)
> Grant date: ????
> 
> Thanks


Thanks saminsydney 

Ohh... so surprised that agents are not doing their work properly ...

Just my opinion, that PCC is one of the very important documents he forgot to upload and that could be a significant reason for the delay in your grant...

Though your grant seems very near, you should get it within this week or max March 1st Week.
So, the date could be 28-Feb-2019.
All the Best !


----------



## puppeye

Hello Bandish, JaggSb , Rocky 

After having patiently waited for 195 days, I am still waiting for my grant. I would be most grateful if you could predict my grant date. Thank you so much.

Below is my timeline.

SC 189 Visa - 
70 points.
ANZSCO: 271311
Lodged: 14 Aug 2018
First CO Contact: 1 Dec 2018 (responded on 3 Dec 2018)

Your help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Marcus_1104

Bandish said:


> Thanks for your lovely wishes Marcus_1104
> Ha ha ... still around


If you are still around would you be kindly do me a favor by predicting my case?


----------



## naini212

Mohammed786 said:


> naini212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Been a silent observer on this forum. Congratulations to those who have received their grants and all the best to all who are eagerly awaiting theirs.
> My details:
> Job code: ICT Business Analyst
> Points claimed: 75
> Invite: 11th September ‘18
> Lodge date: 23rd October ‘18
> CO contact: 9th Jan ‘19
> Reply to CO queries: 10th Jan ‘19
> Grant: ??
> Haven’t received any communication since then.
> Experts, your views on when this would move forward would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Naini,
> 
> What was the CO contact for?
> Thank You
Click to expand...

Hi...
CO asked for graduation transcripts and particulars character assessment form.
Both had been uploaded earlier. I re-attaches them.


----------



## Bandish

khadija1986 said:


> Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
> Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
> EA assessment: July 2017
> PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
> Invited: 20 June 2018
> PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
> Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
> Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
> Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
> Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!


Congratulations khadija1986 
Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## kpramodkumar1987

RockyRaj said:


> Then be specific in your response to what they had asked for. Ask HR department to respond to you starting there was no PF deducted during your employment period and enclose those correspondence. If you are getting that as an email message ensure to have the business address with contact details and designation of the employee responding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will note down and will make sure these details. Thanks for the information Rocky


----------



## Bandish

JD DB said:


> @Bandish congrats on your visa. I would really appreciate if you could predict our grant as well. We are in a pickle (will write the story when my husband gets the grant) and are hoping to get the grant soon. Our timeline is
> Visa lodged 21st November 2018 (our anniversary date)
> CO contact - 20th Feb 2019
> Reason - Australian PCC. We forgot to upload it
> Please predict it. We are hoping to get it sooner and not later.


Thanks JD_DB 

I assume your ANZSCO is 263111.

Considering that PCC was requested by CO, I think your grant would take more days. Wish you get it soon.. 

I think 04-April-2019
All the Best !


----------



## ozdream06

I'm in the same boat.
CO contact on 14th December. Still waiting for the grant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> Thanks JD_DB
> 
> I assume your ANZSCO is 263111.
> 
> Considering that PCC was requested by CO, I think your grant would take more days. Wish you get it soon..
> 
> I think 04-April-2019
> All the Best !


HaHa, Bandish sister, your grant prediction services started again. On seeing the no of requests coming in, you should definitely start a company.


----------



## Bandish

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


Wow... I am glad that you received it early ... A nice feeling 
Congratulations... and good luck for your future


----------



## ozdream06

naini212 said:


> Hi All,
> Been a silent observer on this forum. Congratulations to those who have received their grants and all the best to all who are eagerly awaiting theirs.
> My details:
> Job code: ICT Business Analyst
> Points claimed: 75
> Invite: 11th September ‘18
> Lodge date: 23rd October ‘18
> CO contact: 9th Jan ‘19
> Reply to CO queries: 10th Jan ‘19
> Grant: ??
> Haven’t received any communication since then.
> Experts, your views on when this would move forward would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you.


I had a CO contact on 14th December and still waiting. 
ANZSCO 261313

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> HaHa, Bandish sister, your grant prediction services started again. On seeing the no of requests coming in, you should definitely start a company.


Ha ha... I am in holiday mood ... 
From March anyways gonna be super busy... 

You are right ... Let me setup a company soon to earn in dollars...  
I think, I will do better than these lazy agents ... Apart from helping with docs, would predict grant dates as well...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Ha ha... I am in holiday mood ...
> From March anyways gonna be super busy...
> 
> You are right ... Let me setup a company soon to earn in dollars...
> I think, I will do better than these lazy agents ... Apart from helping with docs, would predict grant dates as well...


Dont get a MARA registration then, you might lose it with your additional services


----------



## Bandish

puppeye said:


> Hello Bandish, JaggSb , Rocky
> 
> After having patiently waited for 195 days, I am still waiting for my grant. I would be most grateful if you could predict my grant date. Thank you so much.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> SC 189 Visa -
> 70 points.
> ANZSCO: 271311
> Lodged: 14 Aug 2018
> First CO Contact: 1 Dec 2018 (responded on 3 Dec 2018)
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated!


There are very few cases on immitracker for your code 
You could get it by 07-March-2019
All the Best !


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Bandish said:


> *Received Grant !*
> 
> 
> Rocky, where are you !!! You definitely rock... :cool2:
> As per your prediction yesterday.... Me and my family got our grant today at 5:57 am IST...
> You are my prediction Guru.. :yo:
> 
> Saif, Santhosh, jaggsb will not forget the support and affection you people provided all this while in this forum...
> 
> Everyone in this forum has been so nice and wonderful...  Love you all
> 
> **The revelation**
> The next chapter of "Mistaken Identity - 189th Night and Day" has something more to reveal - "BANDISH" is my REAL name.  Initially I hated it as mostly people do not take it as a girly name... It started when I was in grade4 and a kid from Grade2 came in my class and said "Arts teacher is calling Bandish Bhaiya (Bro) .. He he Full class burst into laughter ... :mad2: I got mad then, but now I have taken it in my stride  " And now that's how people don't forget me with my "kind of" unique name... And Jaagsb, actually I got this name from the movie Bandish.
> 
> **New Venture**
> Recently had been busy ... with my new IT Startup incorporation. It took a while just for incorporation and due to that I had uploaded the last document of "Company Incorporation" only on 10-Feb-2019. Did not think that will get the grant so fast... But the love and affection I got here forced COs to expedite my grant...
> Company name is INFONIUM, INFONIUM is under construction (work in progress). Hope to make it big in India and Australia.  Will start with AR/VR (Augmented Reality/Virtual Reality) software products.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone for a speedy grant


Congratulations Bandish!! I'm mostly a silent reader (what else can anyone do when there are stalwarts on the forum like yourself) You've been of great support to everyone on the forum.

Good luck and congratulations again!!

Regards,
Shreyas


----------



## nav87

unfortunately, I don’t have any format. May b you can add a letter to request an invoice in the language ability section, if you haven’t got CO contact. 
Also keep me updating if it works for you. I missed it as my agent didn’t bother to make a pre-request. 




Ria Varma said:


> nav87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ria,
> 
> I read somewhere that we can attach a letter with application to request direct invoice. But my agent didn’t do it N i am waiting on VAC2 payment from 11 Dec.
> if you haven’t got CO contact in this regard yet, please attach the request letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Can you please elaborate a bit about the letter. what sort of letter it is. Is it some sort of form available online or its just a request letter from our end. Please share the format if you can.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria
Click to expand...


----------



## deepak21

Hi All,

I have a query related to Form-80.

Do we also need to provide address details of all the countries where we have stayed during the past 10 years even if was only for few weeks.

I had travelled to multiple countries- US, Sweden,France & other during this time period but I never stayed more than 8 weeks duration during any visit. Total stay duration in any particular country would not be more than 6 months (multiple visits) I believe.

I have provided these details under part-E "International travel" but did not provide any address details under point-17 "Address history for past 10 years".

Do I need to provide the address details of my international travel as well in form-80?

I have already uploaded form-80 and submitted my visa application on 25th December.

Do let me know If I should upload a new form-80 with International address details.

Thanks


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello everyone.
Does the grant (after CO contact) depends on our ANZSCO code also?Mine is 234112.I lodged visa application on 10 November and CO contacted me on 20 feb for federal and state PCC from USA.
Can any of the expert forum members pleaseeee predict my grant date.


----------



## puppeye

Bandish said:


> puppeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish, JaggSb , Rocky
> 
> After having patiently waited for 195 days, I am still waiting for my grant. I would be most grateful if you could predict my grant date. Thank you so much.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> SC 189 Visa -
> 70 points.
> ANZSCO: 271311
> Lodged: 14 Aug 2018
> First CO Contact: 1 Dec 2018 (responded on 3 Dec 2018)
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> There are very few cases on immitracker for your code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could get it by 07-March-2019
> All the Best !
Click to expand...


Thank you so much Bandish! congrats to your grant !

I guess I am one of the rare species LOL

I was kinda hoping 28 Feb as my timeline is almost identical to samisinsydney!

Your prediction is very much apppreciated!


----------



## nkvijayran

*Why CO Contact?*

Hi,

1. Why are CO Contact cases taking too long in processing?
2. How CO contacted cases are picked and processed?


ANZCO: 261313
VISA Lodge: 18/11/2018
CO Contact: 18/02/2019


----------



## jacky101010

Sona Singh said:


> Hello everyone.
> Does the grant (after CO contact) depends on our ANZSCO code also?Mine is 234112.I lodged visa application on 10 November and CO contacted me on 20 feb for federal and state PCC from USA.
> Can any of the expert forum members pleaseeee predict my grant date.


No, I don't think it depends on the occupation but CMIIW.

In general, your case won't be picked up for at least another 28 days (or any other number of days mentioned in your letter). Although I've seen a small amount of cases that have been picked up earlier.

And seeing the trend, 75% of cases have been given a grant 85 days after they have been contacted.

Again, this is just an estimation.


----------



## ozdream06

Bandish looking forward to your prediction on my case:

Job code: 261313

Points claimed: 75

Invite: 11th September ‘18 

Lodge date: 27th september ‘18

CO contact: 14th December,18 for 815 health undertaking

Reply to CO queries: 15th December, 18

Grant: Waiting patiently!!!

Many many congratulations on your grant.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

niko2222 said:


> Recieved my grant today ))
> 
> 70points
> 189 lodge 3rd of september 2018
> CO. Contact 14th November. For PTE sent online.
> Grant 25th February 2019
> jobcode 331111
> 
> 
> Thanks very much to all that have helped in this forum, it has been very very useful and when you thought all was to much gave you a good lift
> 
> All the best and hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Congratulations for the grant!!!


----------



## Sona Singh

Thanks jacky,what is CMIIW?


----------



## Bandish

Marcus_1104 said:


> If you are still around would you be kindly do me a favor by predicting my case?


Ha ha ... Here you go...
30-April-2019..
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Dont get a MARA registration then, you might lose it with your additional services


Ha ha ha ha... :lol: 

There would be a separate "baba" service for predictions with GST in India...

Hope those are not MARA agents, doing basic mistakes


----------



## Rupi2cool

I guess I am the only one for whom BANDISH's prediction has failed. 

Any other prediction Sister??


----------



## Ravirovkz

*Aarr*



Rupi2cool said:


> I guess I am the only one for whom BANDISH's prediction has failed.
> 
> Any other prediction Sister??


Hi Team, 

I have submitted my 189 application on 10-FEB, I didn't keep certified copies. I have uploaded normal colour scanned documents of all the certificates, pay slips, birth certificate, passport, bank statements, Tax assessments, PAYG's and yearly compensations letters and work reference ( this one alone certified). Is there any issue, few friends of mine they didn't do certified copies they got PR and few did and they also got PR, not sure what should I do. Do I need to again get certified all copies - is it really required or shall I wait till CO really asks, then I can give. 

Please share with me your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Harini227

Hey Bandish,

Now that you are predicting, please help with ours too. Something to cling on to until this wait continues.


----------



## nkvijayran

*My Turn*

Hi Bandish,

Congratulations on your GRANT.

Could you please spare a moment to PREDICT my case.

Thanks in advance.

ANZCO: 261313
VISA Lodge: 18/11/2018
CO Contact: 18/02/2019
GRANT: ____________(For you Bandish)


----------



## Rupi2cool

Ravirovkz said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application on 10-FEB, I didn't keep certified copies. I have uploaded normal colour scanned documents of all the certificates, pay slips, birth certificate, passport, bank statements, Tax assessments, PAYG's and yearly compensations letters and work reference ( this one alone certified). Is there any issue, few friends of mine they didn't do certified copies they got PR and few did and they also got PR, not sure what should I do. Do I need to again get certified all copies - is it really required or shall I wait till CO really asks, then I can give.
> 
> Please share with me your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Colour documents does not require to be certified, only black and white does.


----------



## Bandish

ShreyasPJ said:


> Congratulations Bandish!! I'm mostly a silent reader (what else can anyone do when there are stalwarts on the forum like yourself) You've been of great support to everyone on the forum.
> 
> Good luck and congratulations again!!
> 
> Regards,
> Shreyas


Overwhelmed ! Thanks for the wishes ShreyasPJ  :yo: And your super kind words ... 
Though with so many biggies here, I stand far behind...


----------



## priyanka20

Saif said:


> The CO has knowledge about your travel from Form 80, so just put what you have. Submit what you have. Don't hide anything as it may further complicate your case. Best.


Thx !! 
One more doubt. 
In the column "19 Give details of all employment and unemployment", shall we show the time from birth to first job? What should we declare there?
We are anyways providing detailed education break up in next column.

Also, while providing education details from where we should start?


----------



## jacky101010

Also Bandish Sister, 
please predict mine as I am in a really tight spot.

I applied 23 Oct, contacted 14 Jan, replied to CO on 15th Jan.
Code 233111.

I got an event to attend in Aussie on the 18th March.
my agent told me might be too late to apply for a tourist visa.
Should I rsvp "NO"?


----------



## Bandish

ozdream06 said:


> Bandish looking forward to your prediction on my case:
> 
> Job code: 261313
> 
> Points claimed: 75
> 
> Invite: 11th September ‘18
> 
> Lodge date: 27th september ‘18
> 
> CO contact: 14th December,18 for 815 health undertaking
> 
> Reply to CO queries: 15th December, 18
> 
> Grant: Waiting patiently!!!
> 
> Many many congratulations on your grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thanks ozdream06 
Yours may be this week or by around 07-March-2019. 
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

Sona Singh said:


> Thanks jacky,what is CMIIW?


CMIIW - Correct Me If I'm Wrong, from Internet


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> I guess I am the only one for whom BANDISH's prediction has failed.
> 
> Any other prediction Sister??


Ohh ! Don't get disheartened ... Just relax, it is very near ... 
Yours could be tomorrow  maximum by next week end ...
Have faith and be positive ...
Best wishes for a speedy grant ..


----------



## jacky101010

Bandish said:


> CMIIW - Correct Me If I'm Wrong, from Internet


while we are at this, am I right?
Or does ANZSCO code matter?


----------



## Bandish

Harini227 said:


> Hey Bandish,
> 
> Now that you are predicting, please help with ours too. Something to cling on to until this wait continues.


Yours is 190... Very less idea of 190.. and also you have recently lodged visa .. Plus 190 processing time is high..

So, a full on guess ... 16-July-2019..
All the Best ...


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> Ha ha... I am in holiday mood ...
> 
> From March anyways gonna be super busy...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right ... Let me setup a company soon to earn in dollars...
> 
> I think, I will do better than these lazy agents ... Apart from helping with docs, would predict grant dates as well...


I dont think you need to wait until March to be super busy. March is already here for you. (seeing no of prediction requests).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

jacky101010 said:


> while we are at this, am I right?
> Or does ANZSCO code matter?


According to me YES, Code matters... because it is all about skilled visa .. Skill means code. DHA has divided skills as pro-rata or not for invitation- which we are aware of. So why not while giving away grants ...

They need to fulfill the skill shortage as per their need.

This is just my opinion... I don't have any evidences from DHA website or anywhere.


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> I dont think you need to wait until March to be super busy. March is already here for you. (seeing no of prediction requests).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha ... :lol: ...
Today I have been doing this only ... Predictions holiday 
Now my brain is getting jammed ... 
These days I just can't catch up immitracker messages... By the time I finish predicting one there are other queries/ prediction requests...


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Congratulations on your GRANT.
> 
> Could you please spare a moment to PREDICT my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ANZCO: 261313
> VISA Lodge: 18/11/2018
> CO Contact: 18/02/2019
> GRANT: ____________(For you Bandish)


Thanks nkvijayran 
What was the CO contact for ?
If PCC or Medical it will take time.. Else I think 27-March-2019.
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## jacky101010

Bandish said:


> According to me YES, Code matters... because it is all about skilled visa .. Skill means code. DHA has divided skills as pro-rata or not for invitation- which we are aware of. So why not while giving away grants ...
> 
> They need to fulfill the skill shortage as per their need.
> 
> This is just my opinion... I don't have any evidences from DHA website or anywhere.


Well your prediction has a good accuracy so the codes may be considered.


----------



## jaggsb

Ravirovkz said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application on 10-FEB, I didn't keep certified copies. I have uploaded normal colour scanned documents of all the certificates, pay slips, birth certificate, passport, bank statements, Tax assessments, PAYG's and yearly compensations letters and work reference ( this one alone certified). Is there any issue, few friends of mine they didn't do certified copies they got PR and few did and they also got PR, not sure what should I do. Do I need to again get certified all copies - is it really required or shall I wait till CO really asks, then I can give.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share with me your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Coloured scan copies doesnt need to be certified unless the document is not clear. No worries, your's application should be fine.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkvijayran

*CO Contact*



Bandish said:


> Thanks nkvijayran
> What was the CO contact for ?
> If PCC or Medical it will take time.. Else I think 27-March-2019.
> Wish you a speedy grant


CO Contact was for spouse functional english evidence.

Thanks


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> Thx !!
> One more doubt.
> In the column "19 Give details of all employment and unemployment", shall we show the time from birth to first job? What should we declare there?
> We are anyways providing detailed education break up in next column.
> 
> Also, while providing education details from where we should start?


For Q19, I provided all details from Birth to till date.

1. From Birth till I completed Secondary Education (12th Standard), I mentioned as "Unemployed" and mentioned that my father supported me financially (Best time with no responsibilities )

2. Again, for Engineering, I mentioned the duration separately.

3. Later mentioned, all employment details.

This way I felt I gave a clear picture of what I did in my lifetime wrt employment (without missing any day in between) for someone (CO) new, to understand the chronological events properly and easily.

For Education details: 
It asks only for tertiary education, so provide details of your graduation and further..


----------



## Bandish

jacky101010 said:


> Also Bandish Sister,
> please predict mine as I am in a really tight spot.
> 
> I applied 23 Oct, contacted 14 Jan, replied to CO on 15th Jan.
> Code 233111.
> 
> I got an event to attend in Aussie on the 18th March.
> my agent told me might be too late to apply for a tourist visa.
> Should I rsvp "NO"?


What was the CO contact for ?


----------



## jacky101010

Bandish said:


> What was the CO contact for ?


Form 1399 which i suspect require more thorough vetting?
I haven't served nor I have to.


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> CO Contact was for spouse functional english evidence.
> 
> Thanks


Then u r good to go ...


----------



## Bandish

jacky101010 said:


> Form 1399 which i suspect require more thorough vetting?
> I haven't served nor I have to.


Yeah seems so... 
You could btw receive grant by next week or may be by 18-March-2019 only.
If you get it by next week, I think you would be able to decide on attending the event.

Wish you good luck and a speedy grant


----------



## vijgin

Hi Friends,
How to Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph and upload for 189 Visa documents submission?
Anyone did it before?


----------



## priyanka20

Bandish said:


> For Q19, I provided all details from Birth to till date.
> 
> 1. From Birth till I completed Secondary Education (12th Standard), I mentioned as "Unemployed" and mentioned that my father supported me financially (Best time with no responsibilities )
> 
> 2. Again, for Engineering, I mentioned the duration separately.
> 
> 3. Later mentioned, all employment details.
> 
> This way I felt I gave a clear picture of what I did in my lifetime wrt employment (without missing any day in between) for someone (CO) new, to understand the chronological events properly and easily.
> 
> For Education details:
> It asks only for tertiary education, so provide details of your graduation and further..


Thanku so much Bandish!!
Also, pls let me know is it necessary to fill details in below questions:

31 Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
32 Will you stay at any other address?


----------



## Saif

Rupi2cool said:


> I guess I am the only one for whom BANDISH's prediction has failed.
> 
> Any other prediction Sister??


Everyone deserves a second chance


----------



## ozdream06

Bandish said:


> Thanks ozdream06
> 
> Yours may be this week or by around 07-March-2019.
> 
> All the Best !


Thanks for taking out time for my case. Keeping my fingers crossed! 
Talking on this forum does help to relieve some stress... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> Thx !!
> One more doubt.
> In the column "19 Give details of all employment and unemployment", shall we show the time from birth to first job? What should we declare there?
> We are anyways providing detailed education break up in next column.
> 
> Also, while providing education details from where we should start?


You should write 'never worked' there and write 'Father/Parents supported financially' or something similar.
Cant remember, the education details section, I think only tertiary education details are required. Yea, I remember, provided all tertiary education details from Grads.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> CMIIW - Correct Me If I'm Wrong, from Internet


Wow!


----------



## Saif

vijgin said:


> Hi Friends,
> How to Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph and upload for 189 Visa documents submission?
> Anyone did it before?


Not required. Just upload a digital copy.


----------



## turiguiliano

Hi Bandish,

Can you predict when would I get that golden email? 
I thought all along I could resist my temptation of asking you but couldn't.


----------



## RockyRaj

More CO contact applications were granted today compared to DG based on information from immitracker webpage


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> Thanku so much Bandish!!
> Also, pls let me know is it necessary to fill details in below questions:
> 
> 31 Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
> Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
> 32 Will you stay at any other address?


31. No
Then Go to Part J (Q34), No need to go to question 32 and answer.


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> More CO contact applications were granted today compared to DG based on information from immitracker webpage


Hey Rocky, just saw your signature, Replied to CO shouldn't be on 07/02/2019, just guessing.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Bandish said:


> Overwhelmed ! Thanks for the wishes ShreyasPJ  :yo: And your super kind words ...
> Though with so many biggies here, I stand far behind...



You are very humble.

And yes, with all you biggies around - @jaggsb, @saif, @PrettyIsotonic, etc etc etc.. we can only be silent spectators/readers.

Also, since you have started predicting again, can you please spend sometime on my case? No pressure!!

Code 261111 
ACS +VE Result - 17/01/2018
PTE - 24 Feb 2018 82 | 80 | 90 | 81
EOI DoE 189 27/02/2018 75 Points
ITA: 16 Aug 2018
Lodged: 6 Oct 2018
PCC: 9 Oct 2018
Medical: 27 Oct 2018
CO Contact - 13 Jan 2019 (Asking for wife's graduation marksheet), submitted on the very next day.

Grant: :clock:

Thanks a ton!!


----------



## dpk choudhary

Hi Experts,

I am not able to contain my level of curiosity and anxiety; hence, requesting if someone can predict an update on my case. below are the required details.

Code: 261313
Invited on: 11th Oct'18 ( with 80 marks, partner points claimed)
Visa lodged: 6th Nov'18 ( For a couple and Infant)
Current Status: Received.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bandish

turiguiliano said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Can you predict when would I get that golden email?
> I thought all along I could resist my temptation of asking you but couldn't.


What was the CO contact for ?


----------



## aise

Hello all,

I have a question.

I am not claiming points from my partner. Will they ask for my partner's education documents? My partner lost the diploma that is why I am asking...

Thanks.


----------



## Saif

aise said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I am not claiming points from my partner. Will they ask for my partner's education documents? My partner lost the diploma that is why I am asking...
> 
> Thanks.


Under normal conditions, they shouldn't.


----------



## Bandish

ShreyasPJ said:


> You are very humble.
> 
> And yes, with all you biggies around - @jaggsb, @saif, @PrettyIsotonic, etc etc etc.. we can only be silent spectators/readers.
> 
> Also, since you have started predicting again, can you please spend sometime on my case? No pressure!!
> 
> Code 261111
> ACS +VE Result - 17/01/2018
> PTE - 24 Feb 2018 82 | 80 | 90 | 81
> EOI DoE 189 27/02/2018 75 Points
> ITA: 16 Aug 2018
> Lodged: 6 Oct 2018
> PCC: 9 Oct 2018
> Medical: 27 Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 13 Jan 2019 (Asking for wife's graduation marksheet), submitted on the very next day.
> 
> Grant: :clock:
> 
> Thanks a ton!!


 O no.. please express freely... without hurting others sentiments though ... 

I think 12-March-2019..
All the Best !!


----------



## Bandish

dpk choudhary said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am not able to contain my level of curiosity and anxiety; hence, requesting if someone can predict an update on my case. below are the required details.
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11th Oct'18 ( with 80 marks, partner points claimed)
> Visa lodged: 6th Nov'18 ( For a couple and Infant)
> Current Status: Received.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


O yours could be tomorrow only... Just chill 
All the Best ...


----------



## techievee

Hi Bandish sister, 

Can u please , predict my expected grant date..

Lodged on. 23.01.2019, 261311

ANZSCO CODE - 261311
EOI - 12 DEC 2018
INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## dpk choudhary

Bandish said:


> O yours could be tomorrow only... Just chill
> All the Best ...


Thanks Bandish; Hope your prediction comes ture :fingerscrossed: and treat from me would be a fact for you


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Bandish said:


> O no.. please express freely... without hurting others sentiments though ...
> 
> I think 12-March-2019..
> All the Best !!



Express freely, yes.. At an express pace like you guys, probably no!! 

Thanks a ton for the prediction!! Shall wait my turn, apna time aayega 

Cheers!


----------



## jaggsb

RockyRaj said:


> More CO contact applications were granted today compared to DG based on information from immitracker webpage


You are very close to a grant bro. Best wishes.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

dpk choudhary said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I am not able to contain my level of curiosity and anxiety; hence, requesting if someone can predict an update on my case. below are the required details.
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> Invited on: 11th Oct'18 ( with 80 marks, partner points claimed)
> 
> Visa lodged: 6th Nov'18 ( For a couple and Infant)
> 
> Current Status: Received.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


CO should have already clicked the grant button. Not sure what is stopping them. 

Based on the trend, you should be getting your grant by this week.

Best wishes.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

Bandish said:


> O yours could be tomorrow only... Just chill
> 
> All the Best ...


I take back my prediction. When the prediction guru proposes the date, who can oppose..



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaggsb

ShreyasPJ said:


> You are very humble.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, with all you biggies around - @jaggsb, @saif, @PrettyIsotonic, etc etc etc.. we can only be silent spectators/readers.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since you have started predicting again, can you please spend sometime on my case? No pressure!!
> 
> 
> 
> Code 261111
> 
> ACS +VE Result - 17/01/2018
> 
> PTE - 24 Feb 2018 82 | 80 | 90 | 81
> 
> EOI DoE 189 27/02/2018 75 Points
> 
> ITA: 16 Aug 2018
> 
> Lodged: 6 Oct 2018
> 
> PCC: 9 Oct 2018
> 
> Medical: 27 Oct 2018
> 
> CO Contact - 13 Jan 2019 (Asking for wife's graduation marksheet), submitted on the very next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: :clock:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton!!


Saif, Bandish, PrettyIsotonic - biggies - definitely Yes.

Me - A big 'No'.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

jaggsb said:


> Saif, Bandish, PrettyIsotonic - biggies - definitely Yes.
> 
> Me - A big 'No'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What is a 'biggie' on a forum created to help fellow applicants? Guiding them on issues that we have sorted out in our applications so that they dont have to re-invent the wheel...?!
Everyone is fully capable of solving their own issues all by themselves, it's just that a timely help saves a lot of time.
Don't make us feel small please 
I hope all the names that you guys have mentioned and the other senior and not so senior members like me here are with me 
Cheers.


----------



## nkvijayran

nkvijayran said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nkvijayran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the CO contact for ?
> If PCC or Medical it will take time.. Else I think 27-March-2019.
> Wish you a speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact was for spouse functional english evidence.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish


----------



## nkvijayran

Bandish said:


> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact was for spouse functional english evidence.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Then u r good to go ...
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish


----------



## nkvijayran

Congratulations to all the people who got their grants lately.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Saif said:


> What is a 'biggie' on a forum created to help fellow applicants? Guiding them on issues that we have sorted out in our applications so that they dont have to re-invent the wheel...?!
> Everyone is fully capable of solving their own issues all by themselves, it's just that a timely help saves a lot of time.
> Don't make us feel small please
> I hope all the names that you guys have mentioned and the other senior and not so senior members like me here are with me
> Cheers.


Hello Saif,

My only intention was to say that you guys are doing a great job!

I totally agree with you that most of us here are capable of solving their own issues. However, the dedication that some of you display to ensure that everyone on this forum are guided well (with your own experiences and knowledge) is commendable.
We are all in this together and all of us will sail through sooner or later.

Wish everyone gets their grants at the earliest and we all achieve the dreams we have for ourselves.

Cheers!! 
Shreyas


----------



## Bgankan

jaggsb said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Bgankan. Best wishes for your dream journey to Australia.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much jaggsb. 

All the best !!


----------



## Bgankan

Bandish said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I am glad that you received it early ... A nice feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations... and good luck for your future
Click to expand...



Thank you so much !! I feel you are so lucky.. We received the grant on the very first working day of the week after you made the prediction.. Keep Rocking Sis !!


----------



## turiguiliano

Bandish said:


> What was the CO contact for ?


Salary slips, tax documents, PF statements for my entire tenure in my current company.
Moreover, thanks to my consultant, the form 80 & form1221 I have uploaded weren't of 2018 version. Had to upload in 2018 edition.


----------



## Usha Balla

@bandish u predicted 27th Feb for me. I will give us a treat if I get it. 
Else please consider this as a threat!!
P.S: I will feed you till ur stomach hurts!


----------



## turiguiliano

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


Congrats ! Quite pleasing to see someone with same code getting a grant and it fuels our faith. My wishes to your family. Happy preparation.


----------



## JonesYH

Thanks PrettyIsotonic, appreciate your informative reply. Well, I will take some time to read through all the documents. I will try to follow up daily here and share my journey on the process too.


----------



## simarjeet8567

Hi All,

If you are predicting your grants then update your case in "myimmitracker".

Keep scrolling it on daily basis then you can have an idea, "How many people have got their grants up to which date?"

Here is the link:-

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## Bgankan

turiguiliano said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ! Quite pleasing to see someone with same code getting a grant and it fuels our faith. My wishes to your family. Happy preparation.
Click to expand...


Thank you turiguiliano !! What is your lodgement date ?


----------



## Bandish

techievee said:


> Hi Bandish sister,
> 
> Can u please , predict my expected grant date..
> 
> Lodged on. 23.01.2019, 261311
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311
> EOI - 12 DEC 2018
> INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
> LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
> GRANT - WAITING


I think 20-May-2019..
All the Best !


----------



## Bgankan

Janubless said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 😀⭐ 😀🌟
Click to expand...


Thank you JanuBless !! All the Best 🙂


----------



## Bandish

turiguiliano said:


> Salary slips, tax documents, PF statements for my entire tenure in my current company.
> Moreover, thanks to my consultant, the form 80 & form1221 I have uploaded weren't of 2018 version. Had to upload in 2018 edition.


I think 11-March-2019.
All the Best !


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> @bandish u predicted 27th Feb for me. I will give us a treat if I get it.
> Else please consider this as a threat!!
> P.S: I will feed you till ur stomach hurts!


Wish you a speedy grant Usha ...  I know you have been waiting for quite a while ...


----------



## acooksfo

Bandish said:


> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Congratulations on your GRANT.
> 
> Could you please spare a moment to PREDICT my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO: 261313
> VISA Lodge: 18/11/2018
> CO Contact: 18/02/2019
> GRANT: ____________(For you Bandish)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nkvijayran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the CO contact for ?
> If PCC or Medical it will take time.. Else I think 27-March-2019.
> Wish you a speedy grant
Click to expand...

Hi Bandish,

I have received CO contact for US state PCC and responded back to CO by Feb 7, 2019. Code : 261313 , visa lodge : Nov 19, 2018.

Still waiting for the grant. Could you please explain why do you think PCC CO contacts takes time for grant? I will see if I can do anything from my side to speed up the process.Also it would be great if you could predict for me.


----------



## turiguiliano

Bandish said:


> I think 11-March-2019.
> All the Best !


Thanks a lot Bandish. All my eyes will be set on 11-Mar-2019 from now on


----------



## turiguiliano

Bgankan said:


> Thank you turiguiliano !! What is your lodgement date ?


Lodged on 06-Oct-2018. Got a CO contact on 14-Jan-2019 for financial statements and asking me to upload correct versions of Form80 & Form1221. Submitted the docs on 30-Jan-2019. Back to the game of patience.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> What is a 'biggie' on a forum created to help fellow applicants? Guiding them on issues that we have sorted out in our applications so that they dont have to re-invent the wheel...?!
> Everyone is fully capable of solving their own issues all by themselves, it's just that a timely help saves a lot of time.
> Don't make us feel small please
> I hope all the names that you guys have mentioned and the other senior and not so senior members like me here are with me
> Cheers.


Hey Saif, we all are with you totally...


----------



## Bandish

acooksfo said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> I have received CO contact for US state PCC and responded back to CO by Feb 7, 2019. Code : 261313 , visa lodge : Nov 19, 2018.
> 
> Still waiting for the grant. Could you please explain why do you think PCC CO contacts takes time for grant? I will see if I can do anything from my side to speed up the process.Also it would be great if you could predict for me.



Hey acooksfo, that's totally my opinion. When I think from the point of view of a nation which is calling unknown people to live there permanently, the first thought probably should be that the person must not be a threat to national security, even if he/she is highly skilled. So, I assume that they must be giving high importance to PCC.
There is nothing that we can do in this case, apart from providing the PCC.

I think 23-April-2019.
All the Best!


----------



## acooksfo

Bandish said:


> acooksfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> I have received CO contact for US state PCC and responded back to CO by Feb 7, 2019. Code : 261313 , visa lodge : Nov 19, 2018.
> 
> Still waiting for the grant. Could you please explain why do you think PCC CO contacts takes time for grant? I will see if I can do anything from my side to speed up the process.Also it would be great if you could predict for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey acooksfo, that's totally my opinion. When I think from the point of view of a nation which is calling unknown people to live there permanently, the first thought probably should be that the person must not be a threat to national security, even if he/she is highly skilled. So, I assume that they must be giving high importance to PCC.
> There is nothing that we can do in this case, apart from providing the PCC.
> 
> I think 23-April-2019.
> All the Best!
Click to expand...

Ok thank you Bandish.


----------



## Arfath

Hi friends,

This is arfath ..need ur help!!

I am dependant and my wife is primary..
Skill:software engineer
Lodged on nov 12
Co contacted :for qatar pcc

All her documentation are perfect..as she was working in wipro india only..she has not traveled abroad..i was in qatar on business visa as electronics engineer i was not able to get qatar pcc..

I am planning to buy residence visa and go qatar and apply for qatar pcc...but the qatar pcc displays from current date entry only..as i showed in my acs for 2 yrs from sept 2015 to sept 2017, which got approved.. Will it be a problem if i show qatar pcc from date i take residence visa..

Need ur guidance friends..

Rgds
Arfath.


----------



## Sharmak

I see lots of predictions happening... Predict mine too pls... 75 points visa applicatio lodged 22 Feb 2019. Also am currently out of my actual address out for a wedding so do I update this address as am here from 1 Feb 2019 til 20th March...


----------



## Bgankan

turiguiliano said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you turiguiliano !! What is your lodgement date ?
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged on 06-Oct-2018. Got a CO contact on 14-Jan-2019 for financial statements and asking me to upload correct versions of Form80 & Form1221. Submitted the docs on 30-Jan-2019. Back to the game of patience.
Click to expand...

turiguiliano i know it is hard to wait..Wish you a speedy Grant. You can definitely rely on Bandish's prediction. +/- 5 days.. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## Bgankan

manusaavi said:


> Congrates buddy..did you update immitracker ?
> 
> 
> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Manusaavi..Yes Updated immitracker !! All the Best


----------



## Bgankan

Rajesh arora said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...


Thanks much Rajesh !! All the best 🙂


----------



## Bgankan

sahana rashmi said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Sahana !! All the Best !


----------



## adg.andy

Bandish said:


> There is nothing that we can do in this case, apart from providing the PCC.
> 
> I think 23-April-2019.
> All the Best!


Hey Bandish,

I know you have quit forecasting , but just so I am clear: I have created an account in skillselect and have added my ACS details and English scores, along with a host of other details. There is nothing else to be done anywhere right?

Asking this question, since after waiting for about 9 months, and not seeing any hint of movement, you tend to think that maybe you have done something wrong somewhere, forgot to attach a document somewhere. 


Andy


----------



## Uzma_M

Hello seniors.

My husband has got H1b for close to 3years. His passport is not stamped yet, however he has received the approval for visa and relavant documents. Now, it would be great if someone can suggest on, should we inform Australian embassy about it. How is it going to effect our application? Will we get fast approval after notifying this or this visa might delay our Australian PR further incase we inform them. Below is our signatures:

Invite: 11th November 2018
Visa lodged: 23rd November
Medicals: 28th November 2018
Anzsco code: 261313

Experts please suggest ASAP, because we might get the decision anytime now..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jaggsb said:


> Saif, Bandish, PrettyIsotonic - biggies - definitely Yes.
> 
> Me - A big 'No'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I remember when I used to first lurk on this forum, then decided to post and ask some burning questions, and slowly have the gumption to share some answers I thought I might have some perspective on - it's a slow burn and a continuous cycle on this forum as people come and go

Just like almost everything else in life it's only cause of the time spent here that I've picked up stuff to share learnt from others  

Thankful to all who came before me!


----------



## intruder_

Uzma_M said:


> Hello seniors.
> 
> My husband has got H1b for close to 3years. His passport is not stamped yet, however he has received the approval for visa and relavant documents. Now, it would be great if someone can suggest on, should we inform Australian embassy about it. How is it going to effect our application? Will we get fast approval after notifying this or this visa might delay our Australian PR further incase we inform them. Below is our signatures:
> 
> Invite: 11th November 2018
> Visa lodged: 23rd November
> Medicals: 28th November 2018
> Anzsco code: 261313
> 
> Experts please suggest ASAP, because we might get the decision anytime now..


AFAIK, it doesn't matter if you have applied for a VISA for another country whilst your PR application for Australia is in process and vice-versa. 
Albeit it is required to notify DHA about change in address, employers, addition of family members etc.
Fellow members can shed more light or correct my opinion.


----------



## harpreet22

How necessary it is to fill the employment gaps in form 80? My agent asked me to fill the form 80 as much as I could and he told me that he will take care of the rest. I did not fill the employment gaps, I suspect my agent didn’t too. Also he told me that form 1221 is not a required document, so he did not upload form 1221. Can someone please let me know if I can still get a direct grant and when I can expect it?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> How necessary it is to fill the employment gaps in form 80? My agent asked me to fill the form 80 as much as I could and he told me that he will take care of the rest. I did not fill the employment gaps, I suspect my agent didn’t too. Also he told me that form 1221 is not a required document, so he did not upload form 1221. Can someone please let me know if I can still get a direct grant and when I can expect it?


Remember, it is you who signs Form 80 - not your agent, and when you do right at the end you make the following declaration:

_"I declare that:

• the information I have supplied in or with this form is complete, correct and up-to-date in every detail."_

Don't mean to sound dramatic - but omitting info or lying, would be illegal imho, and it may catch up with you if it doesn't corroborate departmental records or future audits of the info you have submitted. You can read AAT decision records to see such 'minor omission' lies catching up with folks many years in to the future.

If the question asks for you to include employment gaps, you should. 

Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV were listed as only recommended on the archived DHA website for potentially faster processing, on the new revamped DHA website - Form 80 / Form 1221 is explicitly requested. 

These are character assessment documents, so do remember a state/intelligence agency running a background check would have the resources/networks to verify them to their satisfaction if they felt the need today, tomorrow, or 10 years down the line. 

My own Form 80 used up all my Part T - and then I had a few additional pages too. I recall NB sharing on this forum that his Form 80 had 40+ additional pages - primarily filling in the employment / travel details.

Don't let inconvenience get in the way of filling in the form diligently and meticulously


----------



## amitisscorpion10

What is the criteria of getting COs appointed to the lodged visa cases? Is a case officer appointed to every case or just some selected ones only?


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Remember, it is you who signs Form 80 - not your agent, and when you do right at the end you make the following declaration:
> 
> _"I declare that:
> 
> • the information I have supplied in or with this form is complete, correct and up-to-date in every detail."_
> 
> Don't mean to sound dramatic - but omitting info or lying, would be illegal imho, and it may catch up with you if it doesn't corroborate departmental records or future audits of the info you have submitted. You can read AAT decision records to see such 'minor omission' lies catching up with folks many years in to the future.
> 
> If the question asks for you to include employment gaps, you should.
> 
> Form 80 / Form 1221 / CV were listed as only recommended on the archived DHA website for potentially faster processing, on the new revamped DHA website - Form 80 / Form 1221 is explicitly requested.
> 
> These are character assessment documents, so do remember a state/intelligence agency running a background check would have the resources/networks to verify them to their satisfaction if they felt the need today, tomorrow, or 10 years down the line.
> 
> My own Form 80 used up all my Part T - and then I had a few additional pages too. I recall NB sharing on this forum that his Form 80 had 40+ additional pages - primarily filling in the employment / travel details.
> 
> Don't let inconvenience get in the way of filling in the form diligently and meticulously


I will go to see my agent today. Can you please let me know how I can fix it now? and I have already forgotten the exact dates of my casual employments.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amitisscorpion10 said:


> What is the criteria of getting COs appointed to the lodged visa cases? Is a case officer appointed to every case or just some selected ones only?


CO's are always appointed to every single case, as far as I know.

If you have a decision-ready application it is likely you will get a grant without a CO contact - but the CO will be working in the background.

If you don't have a decision-ready application, e.g. missing a required document, or your file needs more information to clarify a doubt in the CO's mind - then you will likely get a CO contact requesting that information. 

Hope that helps


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harpreet22 said:


> I will go to see my agent today. Can you please let me know how I can fix it now? and I have already forgotten the exact dates of my casual employments.


I would first have a look at what your agent uploaded - and scrutinize and see where there are gaps.

Then see how Form 80 Qn 19 defines employment:

_Employment includes:
• all paid employment
• self-employment/family business
• work experience/internships
• unpaid employment/volunteer work.

Unemployment includes:
• from date of birth up until first employment
• all gaps/breaks between employment
• all gaps between education._

The challenge for me personally was the unpaid employment/volunteer work - where the exact time periods were fuzzy and I didn't have any record to rely on.

What I did in this instance was to preface everything with the word "approximately" or with phrases like "to the best of my recollection".


----------



## manishchhettri

I was requested for PCC (fbi and indian embassy PCC) and health assessment on Jan 2019 by the case officer. I submitted all documents by Feb 08th. What is the expected time-frame for approval. Any guesses? I am on 75 points for 189 family PR. Thanks a ton. This group is awesome.


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would first have a look at what your agent uploaded - and scrutinize and see where there are gaps.
> 
> Then see how Form 80 Qn 19 defines employment:
> 
> _Employment includes:
> • all paid employment
> • self-employment/family business
> • work experience/internships
> • unpaid employment/volunteer work.
> 
> Unemployment includes:
> • from date of birth up until first employment
> • all gaps/breaks between employment
> • all gaps between education._
> 
> The challenge for me personally was the unpaid employment/volunteer work - where the exact time periods were fuzzy and I didn't have any record to rely on.
> 
> What I did in this instance was to preface everything with the word "approximately" or with phrases like "to the best of my recollection".


Thank you so much. I will see what my agent says.


----------



## amitisscorpion10

PrettyIsotonic said:


> CO's are always appointed to every single case, as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a decision-ready application it is likely you will get a grant without a CO contact - but the CO will be working in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have a decision-ready application, e.g. missing a required document, or your file needs more information to clarify a doubt in the CO's mind - then you will likely get a CO contact requesting that information.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank u.

I have a problem, with functional english of spouse. She cleared reqd. points i.e 4.5 in IELTS in July 2017. But since, we got an invite quite late i.e on 12th Jan 2019, so she had tried PTE on 4th Feb 2019, but unfortunately could not clear. She is again appearing for PTE day after 2morrow. 
Irrespective she clears it or not, I have to file visa application, since I have to file it by 11th March. 
I will attach her latest PTE, and cleared IELTS both score cards.
Is there any chance that I dont have to spend $4885, against functional English, however its possible in only that case when CO agrees to consider July 2017 IELTS scores....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

manishchhettri said:


> I was requested for PCC (fbi and indian embassy PCC) and health assessment on Jan 2019 by the case officer. I submitted all documents by Feb 08th. What is the expected time-frame for approval. Any guesses? I am on 75 points for 189 family PR. Thanks a ton. This group is awesome.


Generally 2-4 months from what others have shared it seems - in my case (for 190) it was 2 months 3 weeks from the date of CO contact.


----------



## manishchhettri

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Generally 2-4 months from what others have shared it seems - in my case (for 190) it was 2 months 3 weeks from the date of CO contact.


Thank you.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Thank u.
> 
> I have a problem, with functional english of spouse. She cleared reqd. points i.e 4.5 in IELTS in July 2017. But since, we got an invite quite late i.e on 12th Jan 2019, so she had tried PTE on 4th Feb 2019, but unfortunately could not clear. She is again appearing for PTE day after 2morrow.
> Irrespective she clears it or not, I have to file visa application, since I have to file it by 11th March.
> I will attach her latest PTE, and cleared IELTS both score cards.
> Is there any chance that I dont have to spend $4885, against functional English, however its possible in only that case when CO agrees to consider July 2017 IELTS scores....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately for Functional English - a test taken no more than 12 months before you applied for the visa is considered (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english).

Have you considered if your wife is able to meet the requirement through any of the other ways listed above?

There is still 48 hours for her to prepare and build up her confidence to kill it - if she has got 4.5 for IELTS before it means she can definitely do it for the PTE.


----------



## amitisscorpion10

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately for Functional English - a test taken no more than 12 months before you applied for the visa is considered (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english).
> 
> Have you considered if your wife is able to meet the requirement through any of the other ways listed above?
> 
> There is still 48 hours for her to prepare and build up her confidence to kill it - if she has got 4.5 for IELTS before it means she can definitely do it for the PTE.


Have gone through all that...that's Y asked u...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Have gone through all that...that's Y asked u...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


There's mixed messages on the forum about people saying you can still submit a Functional English test result that was acquired after the visa was lodged - maybe check with a MARA agent if that is possible.

There are quite a few with forms on their website and might answer such a query for free. 

If that is possible then it buys you some time


----------



## SAMYBOY

Hey Bandish,

Can you please help a brother out by predicting my estimated grant date?

Occupation : Accountant (221111)
Total : 85 Points
Age : 30 Points
Education : 15 Points
Aus Education : 5 Points
Language : 20 Points
Experience : 5 Points
Partner : 5 Points
PY : 5 Points

EOI (189) : 22-Oct-2018

SC 189 ITA : 11-NOV-2018
SC 189 LODGED : 16-NOV-2018

Status: Received
No CO contact yet.

Been checking my immiaccount every hour 

Thank you so much.


----------



## shahid15

Hi PI,
have been seeing some co contacts for partner's functional English proof lately- so just to have peace of mind- a dated letter (having required attestation, letterhead, contact info etc etc and such) from college stating name, roll num., course name, period for which course is undertaken and "medium of instruction as English" + academic transcripts + degree certificate- would be sufficient to avoid a CO contact, right?
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shahid15 said:


> Hi PI,
> have been seeing some co contacts for partner's functional English proof lately- so just to have peace of mind- a dated letter (having required attestation, letterhead, contact info etc etc and such) from college stating name, roll num., course name, period for which course is undertaken and "medium of instruction as English" + academic transcripts + degree certificate- would be sufficient to avoid a CO contact, right?
> Thanks


Yes - ensure the name matches the name on the visa application form (or an alias declared to the department), and the course period, level of the course etc. all meets one of the Functional English requirements. 

That sounds exactly like what we have my friend.

I would suggest to ensure each document has the phrase "Functional English" in the file name too, e.g. FunctionalEnglish-Name-UniTranscript. 

Because we got another CO contact (human error) for Functional English proof (not asking for anything specific) for the same documents we had submitted. 

My partners Immiaccount did not have any specific sections (just "Other") - and the file names did not explicitly refer to them being relevant to Functional English - so the CO seems to have overlooked it.


----------



## shahid15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes - ensure the name matches the name on the visa application form (or an alias declared to the department), and the course period, level of the course etc. all meets one of the Functional English requirements.
> 
> That sounds exactly like what we have my friend.
> 
> I would suggest to ensure each document has the phrase "Functional English" in the file name too, e.g. FunctionalEnglish-Name-UniTranscript.
> 
> Because we got another CO contact (human error) for Functional English proof (not asking for anything specific) for the same documents we had submitted.
> 
> My partners Immiaccount did not have any specific sections (just "Other") - and the file names did not explicitly refer to them being relevant to Functional English - so the CO seems to have overlooked it.


Thank you By the way, her name in visa application and passport is ABC., and her letter from college and all degree cert says Dr. ABC. Will that be a prob? The prefix is not considered an alias right? Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shahid15 said:


> Thank you By the way, her name in visa application and passport is ABC., and her letter from college and all degree cert says Dr. ABC. Will that be a prob? The prefix is not considered an alias right? Thanks


I doubt that would be an issue


----------



## shahid15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes - ensure the name matches the name on the visa application form (or an alias declared to the department), and the course period, level of the course etc. all meets one of the Functional English requirements.
> 
> That sounds exactly like what we have my friend.
> 
> I would suggest to ensure each document has the phrase "Functional English" in the file name too, e.g. FunctionalEnglish-Name-UniTranscript.
> 
> Because we got another CO contact (human error) for Functional English proof (not asking for anything specific) for the same documents we had submitted.
> 
> My partners Immiaccount did not have any specific sections (just "Other") - and the file names did not explicitly refer to them being relevant to Functional English - so the CO seems to have overlooked it.


wondering why there is no specific section for "functional english" in your case Hope it gets the attention of CO now and put you on a fast track to the grant- hoping to hear it from you this week or next 
It was there for my case so I didn't dub the file name with the prefix "functional english"- would have done it if it were now just to be on the safer side


----------



## nishant18

*Thanks alot for your response*



KeeDa said:


> 1). Both have to travel.
> 2). No such mandate. Nothing to be done or signed here. You just have to clear immigration on arrival and might as well return back on the next available flight.
> 3) Of course, still will be valid. You don't have to travel to Australia to apply for child visa. You can apply for any of the available (2) visa options (depending on where the child is at the time of application)- 101 and 802.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## vijgin

Hi Friends,
I have uploaded all my documents for Overseas work experience under work Reference by mistake, The documents including payslips, bank statement, form 16, appointment letters and so on.. Do i need to upload all the documents again under correct category or leave it? The attachment name is quite elaborated.


----------



## nitin2611

khadija1986 said:


> Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
> Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
> EA assessment: July 2017
> PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
> Invited: 20 June 2018
> PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
> Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
> Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
> Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
> Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!




Many congratulations Khadija. Wish you all the best


----------



## sameer_vbd

Hello Experts,

Need your inputs. What is form 815 required for? CO asked for it for my 2 year old kid, he cleared the medical examination a week before CO contact. Will it affect the IED by 6 months?


----------



## sameer_vbd

Hello Experts,

Need your inputs. What is form 815 required for? CO asked for it for my 2 year old kid, he cleared the medical examination a week before CO contact. Will it affect the IED by 6 months?


----------



## nitin2611

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .




Many congratulations Bgankan.....Do post after how many days the Agent informed you.


----------



## puppeye

It was just yesterday that I asked the wonderful Bandish for a prediction and today I am very pleased to announce that my family of 4 have received our grants. Thanks Bandish and everyone!

ANZSCO: 271311
Lodged: 14 Aug 2018
First CO Contact: 1 Dec 2018, in Hong Kong, you cant get PCC without a CO letter which is kinda stupid. (responded on 3 Dec 2018)


----------



## RRSha

Hiee @Bandish

I have been a silent reader on this group for few weeks now and have been astonished to see your predictions coming true. 
Firstly congratulations to you for your grant 
Can you also pls predict a date for me too

ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software engineer)
EOI submitted - 22nd Oct 2018 ( with 80 points)
Invite received - 11th Nov 2018
Visa application lodged - 26th Nov 2018
Medicals - 29th Nov 2018


----------



## RockyRaj

sameer_vbd said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need your inputs. What is form 815 required for? CO asked for it for my 2 year old kid, he cleared the medical examination a week before CO contact. Will it affect the IED by 6 months?




What I understood from the forum responses is Form 815 validity is limited to 6 months. So you may get your IED to be validated within that period. But be happy that you overcome the health assessment.


----------



## RockyRaj

shahid15 said:


> Hi PI,
> have been seeing some co contacts for partner's functional English proof lately- so just to have peace of mind- a dated letter (having required attestation, letterhead, contact info etc etc and such) from college stating name, roll num., course name, period for which course is undertaken and "medium of instruction as English" + academic transcripts + degree certificate- would be sufficient to avoid a CO contact, right?
> Thanks




If the degree certificate is issued from the university get the letter from the university and not from the college(Incase if graduated from an affiliated of that university). 


233513
Lodged 05/10/2018
CO Contact 24/01/2019
Responded 07/02/2019
Grant Expected 01/05/2019


----------



## bssanthosh47

shahid15 said:


> Hi PI,
> have been seeing some co contacts for partner's functional English proof lately- so just to have peace of mind- a dated letter (having required attestation, letterhead, contact info etc etc and such) from college stating name, roll num., course name, period for which course is undertaken and "medium of instruction as English" + academic transcripts + degree certificate- would be sufficient to avoid a CO contact, right?
> Thanks


Yes ,

This is sufficient 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

aise said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I am not claiming points from my partner. Will they ask for my partner's education documents? My partner lost the diploma that is why I am asking...
> 
> Thanks.


H Buddy,

Yes there is a possibility that they might ask . Have seen 1 or 2 cases on immi-tracker where it was asked . They may even ask for the transcripts , if you have it handy upload it , well there is no specific space for uploading the edcational docs for spouse, upload under others .

EDIT :

found another forum member just now for whom graduation marks sheet were asked . Not sure if he is claiming spouse points , but afaik it is a mandatory document from the checklist . you can check with him directly  

Member : ShreyasPJ

Check his timeline : CO Contact - 13 Jan 2019 (Asking for wife's graduation marksheet), submitted on the very next day.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Ravikhandelwal1989

@Bandish 
Will you be kind enough to predict date for my grant
My details are as following
Onshore
Code: 261311 analyst programmer
Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
75 points , partner points claimed


----------



## bssanthosh47

Arfath said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> This is arfath ..need ur help!!
> 
> I am dependant and my wife is primary..
> Skill:software engineer
> Lodged on nov 12
> Co contacted :for qatar pcc
> 
> All her documentation are perfect..as she was working in wipro india only..she has not traveled abroad..i was in qatar on business visa as electronics engineer i was not able to get qatar pcc..
> 
> I am planning to buy residence visa and go qatar and apply for qatar pcc...but the qatar pcc displays from current date entry only..as i showed in my acs for 2 yrs from sept 2015 to sept 2017, which got approved.. Will it be a problem if i show qatar pcc from date i take residence visa..
> 
> Need ur guidance friends..
> 
> Rgds
> Arfath.


PMD you buddy


----------



## bssanthosh47

sczachariah said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> If my previous company was renamed followed by some acquisition, which name, the old one or new one, should I use when providing details for EOI and Visa application ? All my documents are with old company name. But RnR letter is with new company letterhead.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You need to provide sufficient proof stating both the companies are same .

Paper articles showing acquisition , a letter from HR stating that x is acquired by y from so and so date and is renamed to y . Most of the HR dont provide this kind of letter . But the docs that shows proof of acquisition is a solid proof .

You should split your experience , your old company till the date of acquisition , and new entry of experience in your new company name . You will need all the documents again with the new company name. 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Bobby_Punjab

Hi Members, I have received my grant today. 261311, lodged 4 Nov. I received the golden mail at 5:30AM IST. I had claimed spouse points and 5 points for work exp. I was invited to apply on 11Oct. Thank you all for your support and prompt replies to my queries.


----------



## JD DB

Bandish said:


> JD DB said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish congrats on your visa. I would really appreciate if you could predict our grant as well. We are in a pickle (will write the story when my husband gets the grant) and are hoping to get the grant soon. Our timeline is
> Visa lodged 21st November 2018 (our anniversary date)
> CO contact - 20th Feb 2019
> Reason - Australian PCC. We forgot to upload it
> Please predict it. We are hoping to get it sooner and not later.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks JD_DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume your ANZSCO is 263111.
> 
> Considering that PCC was requested by CO, I think your grant would take more days. Wish you get it soon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 04-April-2019
> All the Best !
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish. This gives us a ray of hope 🙂


----------



## svj

Hello everyone! I am a silent reader of this forum from past few months. First of all, many thanks to Bandish, Santhosh, Saif and others on keeping this forum so active and informative. Kudos to your efforts in providing guidance and support to everyone here. And many congratulations to all of you who received the grants.

Our details are as follows :
189 Invite received on 21-11-2018
ANZSCO : 261313
Family of 3 - myself, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid, no spouse points claimed
Visa lodged on 24th December 2018, PCC and medicals uploaded on 4th January 2019. Eagerly awaiting for the golden email!

Have been following the predictions by Bandish, so hoping for a direct grant by the end of March. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## iod

@Bandish, Congratulations on your grant. I have been a silent reader here and will appreciate if you could please predict for me too.

Code: 133111
Points: 75
Lodged: June 23, 2018
Co contact: October 18, 2018
Replied: October 26,2018
Grant: Still waiting

Thanks in advance


----------



## iod

@ Bandish, co contact was for employment verification


----------



## bssanthosh47

priyanka20 said:


> Thanks Saif !!
> Let me check with my HR if they can provide anything.
> Adding turkey salary slips in my visa application will be of any help? I doubt that with this CO would definately ask for PCC


Hi Budd,

Never be in the assumption that CO will not ask  I have gone through all your previous queries on the subject topic and my response is below .

First question : Are you ok for CO contact and ready for a long wait and in no hurry for the Visa Grant ?

The below is based on my understanding to avoid CO contact 

1) Passoport pages with all exit entry stamps & visa stamps to be uploaded.
2) You will be definately asked for PCC . 6-12 months they normally ask for PCC and less than that period too they have asked in the past . This is purely as per my understanding alone . Look for the process to apply for PCC there and start with the processes and activities and build a record and document your PCC attempt and application. There are many example CO contact cases on tracker for PCC.
3) You will not need address proof for Visa application for your onsite stay but just a address to mention in your address history in form 80/1221. also as saif mentioned u might need address proff for applying PCC .Check what is the process for applying PCC from turkey and refer to DHA website for whom to contact and where to apply from.
4) You will need to provide onsite transfer letter, pay slips, any 3rd party contributions done onsite similar to PF,tax and anything else onsite . ( have you paid PF and tax for during this onsite period in India)
5) You will need a updated R&R from infy stating the onsite duration and they had sent u and u were still a employee of infy and were only deputed for a short period .
6) Also check if there is requirement of Polio Vaccination as per DHA health and safety law for this country .

Co provides you a time period of 28days to respond from the day of contact and to do this with research will take more time . You need to go asking for extension with CO bla bla bla and the tie frame keeps increasing .Hope you got i want to say.

If you are ready to take a risk, its your game completely budd. I can only provide the best option to you by putting me in the same situation as you are and tell you what i would have done if i were u .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## aarpriase

*Form 80 version*



turiguiliano said:


> Salary slips, tax documents, PF statements for my entire tenure in my current company.
> Moreover, thanks to my consultant, the form 80 & form1221 I have uploaded weren't of 2018 version. Had to upload in 2018 edition.


Do you have old and new form 80/1221 handy? Can you please confirm what is mentioned in the footer?

In my uploaded form 80, I can see footer in center says Commonwealth of Australia,2015 and on the right most part it says 80(Design date 10/15) - Page x

Same is available at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/80.pdf

Not sure what you meant by 2018 version as i see only 2015 year.


----------



## avisinger

Congratulations Bandhish Sis..! for your grant. And all the best for all your future endeavors.

It is always a relief reading your messages and the positivity that you generate in this forum. 

Can you please predict even my Grant.

Invitation : November 11th
Visa Lodged on : December 5th 
Job Code : 263111


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations and Good luck 🌟🌟🌟⭐⭐⭐😀😀


Bobby_Punjab said:


> Hi Members, I have received my grant today. 261311, lodged 4 Nov. I received the golden mail at 5:30AM IST. I had claimed spouse points and 5 points for work exp. I was invited to apply on 11Oct. Thank you all for your support and prompt replies to my queries.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi Experts, 

Got a CO contact today for form 815 of my spouse. Can you please let me know how much more should i have to wait for my grant. My timelines are below:

262112
Lodged 04th nov
CO Contact: 26 feb for 815 of spouse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma

@Bandish, Congratulations on your visa. Please continue with your prediction services. 
I read your story about not a girly name! You are so lively and supporting.
All the best. 

Best Wishes,
Ria.
ANZSCO Code: 233311(Electrical Engineer)
Invite: 11-Aug-2018
Submitted: 29-Sept-2018
CO Contact: 14-Dec-2018 (Medicals, Spouse English)
Submitted: 28-Dec-2018
Waiting for VAC2 Invoice/ Co update.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

@Bandish sis: Can you please predict my case:

262112: ICT Security Specialist
Lodged 04th nov
CO Contact: 26 feb for form 815 of spouse.
1st prediction: 18th feb perfect assuming 10+ days.
2nd prediction: Inputs please.


----------



## vivinlobo

Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
Anzsco 2333914
Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Really great news vivin buddy .. cheers man .. did u upload the 10th marks card for dob proof ? Guess this was the last thing bugging your mind before the grant. Can u share this so that it will be helpful for others in future ! BC from Indian embassy right ? 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Saif,
> 
> My only intention was to say that you guys are doing a great job!
> 
> I totally agree with you that most of us here are capable of solving their own issues. However, the dedication that some of you display to ensure that everyone on this forum are guided well (with your own experiences and knowledge) is commendable.
> We are all in this together and all of us will sail through sooner or later.
> 
> Wish everyone gets their grants at the earliest and we all achieve the dreams we have for ourselves.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Shreyas


Dear Shreyas,

I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kind words of appreciation. No doubt they are extremely motivating. I just wanted to say that we are not doing any favor but trying to 'return' the same by helping others.
I wish you good luck and hope that you stick around for as long as you can to clarify other's doubts here...
You know what, the (Delhi) market is filled with immigration agents and I got in touch with a few of them for my application, they were trying to rip me off with the amount they proposed for their services. I was about to finalize one having negotiated the deal. Luckily, I spoke to one of their customers who applied for Canada the evening before I was about to give them their fee and this guy told me they were good for nothing and advised me not to waste my hard earned money on them and do it all by myself.
I was so fortunate to find a whatapp group and later this forum which helped me save real money.
I would've felt cheated if I had paid them as I realized later that you actually do all the bigger stuff yourself anyway, like collecting docs, going to medicals etc. If I can do all of that can't I fill up a bl**dy form too?! And most importantly be on the steering wheel of my application rather than chasing them for everything including tiny heads up 
I also take this opportunity to thank (which I missed when I announced my grant) NB, IC, Tony, PI, KeeDa, GUNBUN, JG, wrecker, Shekhar, Santhosh (pretty sure I am missing a couple of names, I'll edit if I could recall) and all others who joined the party later. You guys not only helped me but kept me motivated all this while.
Thanks Shreyas once again for providing me this opportunity as a reply to your post.
We are all friends, that's all I know.
On a lighter note, the only 'biggie' I know of here is the one (now 2 or 3 ha ha) having 'supernatural' powers, we mortals have just the worldly stuff to offer 

Regards,
Saif
PS: FYI - The agency I talked about were not MARA registered. Although, they offered MARA services for twice the amount they initially proposed.


----------



## priyanka20

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi Budd,
> 
> Never be in the assumption that CO will not ask  I have gone through all your previous queries on the subject topic and my response is below .
> 
> First question : Are you ok for CO contact and ready for a long wait and in no hurry for the Visa Grant ?
> 
> The below is based on my understanding to avoid CO contact
> 
> 1) Passoport pages with all exit entry stamps & visa stamps to be uploaded.
> 2) You will be definately asked for PCC . 6-12 months they normally ask for PCC and less than that period too they have asked in the past . This is purely as per my understanding alone . Look for the process to apply for PCC there and start with the processes and activities and build a record and document your PCC attempt and application. There are many example CO contact cases on tracker for PCC.
> 3) You will not need address proof for Visa application for your onsite stay but just a address to mention in your address history in form 80/1221. also as saif mentioned u might need address proff for applying PCC .Check what is the process for applying PCC from turkey and refer to DHA website for whom to contact and where to apply from.
> 4) You will need to provide onsite transfer letter, pay slips, any 3rd party contributions done onsite similar to PF,tax and anything else onsite . ( have you paid PF and tax for during this onsite period in India)
> 5) You will need a updated R&R from infy stating the onsite duration and they had sent u and u were still a employee of infy and were only deputed for a short period .
> 6) Also check if there is requirement of Polio Vaccination as per DHA health and safety law for this country .
> 
> Co provides you a time period of 28days to respond from the day of contact and to do this with research will take more time . You need to go asking for extension with CO bla bla bla and the tie frame keeps increasing .Hope you got i want to say.
> 
> If you are ready to take a risk, its your game completely budd. I can only provide the best option to you by putting me in the same situation as you are and tell you what i would have done if i were u .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thank you so much Santosh you the details. Yes I have started to get information about Turkey PCC. Trying to find some contact there who can help me in this.
One more thing, I have my turkey payslips but they are in turkish. What is the process of translation? I have translated the pdf files online. Maybe if I get them attested, will they work? I have my work permit copy but its a plain xerox document. Any legal stamp needed on this also?


----------



## jaggsb

Saif said:


> Dear Shreyas,
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kind words of appreciation. No doubt they are extremely motivating. I just wanted to say that we are not doing any favor but trying to 'return' the same by helping others.
> 
> I wish you good luck and hope that you stick around for as long as you can to clarify other's doubts here...
> 
> You know what, the (Delhi) market is filled with immigration agents and I got in touch with a few of them for my application, they were trying to rip me off with the amount they proposed for their services. I was about to finalize one having negotiated the deal. Luckily, I spoke to one of their customers who applied for Canada the evening before I was about to give them their fee and this guy told me they were good for nothing and advised me not to waste my hard earned money on them and do it all by myself.
> 
> I was so fortunate to find a whatapp group and later this forum which helped me save real money.
> 
> I would've felt cheated if I had paid them as I realized later that you actually do all the bigger stuff yourself anyway, like collecting docs, going to medicals etc. If I can do all of that can't I fill up a bl**dy form too?! And most importantly be on the steering wheel of my application rather than chasing them for everything including tiny heads up
> 
> I also take this opportunity to thank (which I missed when I announced my grant) NB, IC, Tony, PI, JG, wrecker, Shekhar, Santhosh (pretty sure I am missing a couple of names, I'll edit if I could recall) and all others who joined the party later. You guys not only helped me but kept me motivated all this while.
> 
> Thanks Shreyas once again for providing me this opportunity as a reply to your post.
> 
> We are all friends, that's all I know.
> 
> On a lighter note, the only 'biggie' I know of here is the one (now 2 or 3 ha ha) having 'supernatural' powers, we mortals have just the worldly stuff to offer
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Saif


Beautifully written Saif Bro. 

Best wishes..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

bssanthosh47 said:


> Really great news vivin buddy .. cheers man .. did u upload the 10th marks card for dob proof ? Guess this was the last thing bugging your mind before the grant. Can u share this so that it will be helpful for others in future ! BC from Indian embassy right ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Bro I submitted only birth certificate from Indian embassy. Thank you personally Bro you guided me and lot others who were in need. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla

Hi Guys
i have given my wife medicals yesterday and now iam checking through emedicals portal where i found one test is showing incomplete and one showing referred please can any one help me should i approach medical panel or should i wait for couple of days more


----------



## priyanka20

Saif said:


> Dear Shreyas,
> 
> I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kind words of appreciation. No doubt they are extremely motivating. I just wanted to say that we are not doing any favor but trying to 'return' the same by helping others.
> I wish you good luck and hope that you stick around for as long as you can to clarify other's doubts here...
> You know what, the (Delhi) market is filled with immigration agents and I got in touch with a few of them for my application, they were trying to rip me off with the amount they proposed for their services. I was about to finalize one having negotiated the deal. Luckily, I spoke to one of their customers who applied for Canada the evening before I was about to give them their fee and this guy told me they were good for nothing and advised me not to waste my hard earned money on them and do it all by myself.
> I was so fortunate to find a whatapp group and later this forum which helped me save real money.
> I would've felt cheated if I had paid them as I realized later that you actually do all the bigger stuff yourself anyway, like collecting docs, going to medicals etc. If I can do all of that can't I fill up a bl**dy form too?! And most importantly be on the steering wheel of my application rather than chasing them for everything including tiny heads up
> I also take this opportunity to thank (which I missed when I announced my grant) NB, IC, Tony, PI, JG, wrecker, Shekhar, Santhosh (pretty sure I am missing a couple of names, I'll edit if I could recall) and all others who joined the party later. You guys not only helped me but kept me motivated all this while.
> Thanks Shreyas once again for providing me this opportunity as a reply to your post.
> We are all friends, that's all I know.
> On a lighter note, the only 'biggie' I know of here is the one (now 2 or 3 ha ha) having 'supernatural' powers, we mortals have just the worldly stuff to offer
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


I agree with Shreyas. All you guys are doing a wonderful job helping out everyone. This forum is really is big help to all of us


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Great to see your grant vivinlobo. Congratulations!


----------



## Saif

nelutla said:


> Hi Guys
> i have given my wife medicals yesterday and now iam checking through emedicals portal where i found one test is showing incomplete and one showing referred please can any one help me should i approach medical panel or should i wait for couple of days more


It takes about 3-4 days to finalize the medicals, please wait for some more time and then check back with them if you then feel the need to. Calm down I know you are stressed out right now having seen the half baked info. Please check the emedical site only after 2 days from now 
Cheers.


----------



## nelutla

Saif said:


> It takes about 3-4 days to finalize the medicals, please wait for some more time and then check back with them if you then feel the need to. Calm down I know you are stressed out right now having seen the half baked info. Please check the emedical site only after 2 days from now
> Cheers.


thanks but was tensed seeing that report and dont know how emedicals update


----------



## Ravikhandelwal1989

Hi Guys
Do we mandatorily need to attach birth certificate.
Instead of that can we attach Aadhar card or Passport ?


----------



## Katshah

Hey Arfath, my case is same yours, I have worked for 1.5 years in Qatar on business visa. Please PM me so that we can discuss further.



Arfath said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> This is arfath ..need ur help!!
> 
> I am dependant and my wife is primary..
> Skill:software engineer
> Lodged on nov 12
> Co contacted :for qatar pcc
> 
> All her documentation are perfect..as she was working in wipro india only..she has not traveled abroad..i was in qatar on business visa as electronics engineer i was not able to get qatar pcc..
> 
> I am planning to buy residence visa and go qatar and apply for qatar pcc...but the qatar pcc displays from current date entry only..as i showed in my acs for 2 yrs from sept 2015 to sept 2017, which got approved.. Will it be a problem if i show qatar pcc from date i take residence visa..
> 
> Need ur guidance friends..
> 
> Rgds
> Arfath.


----------



## vivinlobo

Saif said:


> Great to see your grant vivinlobo. Congratulations!


Thank you Bro for your guidance

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

nelutla said:


> thanks but was tensed seeing that report and dont know how emedicals update


Don't worry everything would be fine. Just wait for a couple of days and check back. Do let us know too if you can. Best wishes.


----------



## Saif

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Do we mandatorily need to attach birth certificate.
> Instead of that can we attach Aadhar card or Passport ?


A better alternative is your 10th marksheet. Aadhaar and Passport would be there anyway for cross checking.


----------



## bssanthosh47

priyanka20 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Budd,
> 
> Never be in the assumption that CO will not ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone through all your previous queries on the subject topic and my response is below .
> 
> First question : Are you ok for CO contact and ready for a long wait and in no hurry for the Visa Grant ?
> 
> The below is based on my understanding to avoid CO contact
> 
> 1) Passoport pages with all exit entry stamps & visa stamps to be uploaded.
> 2) You will be definately asked for PCC . 6-12 months they normally ask for PCC and less than that period too they have asked in the past . This is purely as per my understanding alone . Look for the process to apply for PCC there and start with the processes and activities and build a record and document your PCC attempt and application. There are many example CO contact cases on tracker for PCC.
> 3) You will not need address proof for Visa application for your onsite stay but just a address to mention in your address history in form 80/1221. also as saif mentioned u might need address proff for applying PCC .Check what is the process for applying PCC from turkey and refer to DHA website for whom to contact and where to apply from.
> 4) You will need to provide onsite transfer letter, pay slips, any 3rd party contributions done onsite similar to PF,tax and anything else onsite . ( have you paid PF and tax for during this onsite period in India)
> 5) You will need a updated R&R from infy stating the onsite duration and they had sent u and u were still a employee of infy and were only deputed for a short period .
> 6) Also check if there is requirement of Polio Vaccination as per DHA health and safety law for this country .
> 
> Co provides you a time period of 28days to respond from the day of contact and to do this with research will take more time . You need to go asking for extension with CO bla bla bla and the tie frame keeps increasing .Hope you got i want to say.
> 
> If you are ready to take a risk, its your game completely budd. I can only provide the best option to you by putting me in the same situation as you are and tell you what i would have done if i were u .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Santosh you the details. Yes I have started to get information about Turkey PCC. Trying to find some contact there who can help me in this.
> One more thing, I have my turkey payslips but they are in turkish. What is the process of translation? I have translated the pdf files online. Maybe if I get them attested, will they work? I have my work permit copy but its a plain xerox document. Any legal stamp needed on this also?
Click to expand...


You have to get all the documents translated via a NATTI approved translator and it is a mandatory requirement from DHA . Online translations won't work .

For Xerox docs go to a local notary and get it attested as long as it is in English .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nelutla

Saif said:


> Don't worry everything would be fine. Just wait for a couple of days and check back. Do let us know too if you can. Best wishes.


yeah sure


----------



## RockyRaj

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




Congrats!
To be frank I was under the opinion the CO was taking days to prepare a big checklist for you since your agent did not upload any of the document. If I remember your agent uploaded all the documents only a week before right? That indicates me the applications are in queue close to 90 days before it reaches the CO hands and then it takes only couple of days to finalize. 

All the very best!


----------



## RockyRaj

Saif said:


> Dear Shreyas,
> 
> I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kind words of appreciation. No doubt they are extremely motivating. I just wanted to say that we are not doing any favor but trying to 'return' the same by helping others.
> I wish you good luck and hope that you stick around for as long as you can to clarify other's doubts here...
> You know what, the (Delhi) market is filled with immigration agents and I got in touch with a few of them for my application, they were trying to rip me off with the amount they proposed for their services. I was about to finalize one having negotiated the deal. Luckily, I spoke to one of their customers who applied for Canada the evening before I was about to give them their fee and this guy told me they were good for nothing and advised me not to waste my hard earned money on them and do it all by myself.
> I was so fortunate to find a whatapp group and later this forum which helped me save real money.
> I would've felt cheated if I had paid them as I realized later that you actually do all the bigger stuff yourself anyway, like collecting docs, going to medicals etc. If I can do all of that can't I fill up a bl**dy form too?! And most importantly be on the steering wheel of my application rather than chasing them for everything including tiny heads up
> I also take this opportunity to thank (which I missed when I announced my grant) NB, IC, Tony, PI, KeeDa, GUNBUN, JG, wrecker, Shekhar, Santhosh (pretty sure I am missing a couple of names, I'll edit if I could recall) and all others who joined the party later. You guys not only helped me but kept me motivated all this while.
> Thanks Shreyas once again for providing me this opportunity as a reply to your post.
> We are all friends, that's all I know.
> On a lighter note, the only 'biggie' I know of here is the one (now 2 or 3 ha ha) having 'supernatural' powers, we mortals have just the worldly stuff to offer
> 
> Regards,
> Saif
> PS: FYI - The agency I talked about were not MARA registered. Although, they offered MARA services for twice the amount they initially proposed.




I agree to your view completely and I am a victim of your last note as indicated below your signature. But keeping cool since everything was paid upfront and now have no choice. Some of them are learning the process at the cost of others.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

bssanthosh47 said:


> H Buddy,
> 
> Yes there is a possibility that they might ask . Have seen 1 or 2 cases on immi-tracker where it was asked . They may even ask for the transcripts , if you have it handy upload it , well there is no specific space for uploading the edcational docs for spouse, upload under others .
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> found another forum member just now for whom graduation marks sheet were asked . Not sure if he is claiming spouse points , but afaik it is a mandatory document from the checklist . you can check with him directly
> 
> Member : ShreyasPJ
> 
> Check his timeline : CO Contact - 13 Jan 2019 (Asking for wife's graduation marksheet), submitted on the very next day.
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



Hi Guys,

Yes, I got a CO contact asking for wife's graduation marksheet and we haven't claimed spouse points.

While lodging, we had submitted a letter from her university stating that her medium of education was English. However, I guess the CO wanted to ensure that she cleared her exams.

I guess this was to ascertain English proficiency of all the (adult) persons included in the application. I may be completely wrong though.

I've also seen a post from @amitisscorpion10 where they attempted to clear the IELTS or PTE to prove functional English of spouse.

@aise suggest you get a duplicate copy of the diploma from the college/university and keep the marksheet handy. 

Hope this helps, all the best!

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## hena15

khadija1986 said:


> Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
> Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
> EA assessment: July 2017
> PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
> Invited: 20 June 2018
> PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
> Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
> Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
> Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
> Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hena15

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


Many congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Elu

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Hi Members, I have received my grant today. 261311, lodged 4 Nov. I received the golden mail at 5:30AM IST. I had claimed spouse points and 5 points for work exp. I was invited to apply on 11Oct. Thank you all for your support and prompt replies to my queries.


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## khushboopro

With God's grace, Received the Golden email today!


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi everyone,
Just got the grant today!


----------



## hena15

niko2222 said:


> Recieved my grant today ))
> 
> 70points
> 189 lodge 3rd of september 2018
> CO. Contact 14th November. For PTE sent online.
> Grant 25th February 2019
> jobcode 331111
> 
> 
> Thanks very much to all that have helped in this forum, it has been very very useful and when you thought all was to much gave you a good lift
> 
> All the best and hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Congratulations


----------



## Elu

Bgankan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We are glad to inform that we have received our grant today for family of 3.
> 
> Thank you Bandish for your prediction.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodgement: 16 Nov 2018
> Direct Grant : 25 Feb 2019.
> IED: 21 Nov 2019
> 
> We had imported our application. We found the status changed from Received to Finalised around 10.30 am. We also downloaded the letter from the same account.
> 
> We have not got any update from our agent yet !!
> 
> All the best everyone .


Many many congratulations 🎆.


----------



## Elu

khushboopro said:


> With God's grace, Received the Golden email today!


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## saminsydney

Bandish said:


> Thanks saminsydney
> 
> Ohh... so surprised that agents are not doing their work properly ...
> 
> Just my opinion, that PCC is one of the very important documents he forgot to upload and that could be a significant reason for the delay in your grant...
> 
> Though your grant seems very near, you should get it within this week or max March 1st Week.
> So, the date could be 28-Feb-2019.
> All the Best !


Thanks for ur prediction. Received another CO contact today unfortunately as my AFP expired 12 days ago!! can you imagine merely 12 days ago! 
applied for new one today... will hopefully receive in this week. 

Basically, you were very accurate with ur prediction as if the AFP was valid i would have got it today. 
The wait game continues.....


----------



## Elu

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got the grant today!


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## intruder_

khushboopro said:


> With God's grace, Received the Golden email today!


Congratulations ! Enjoy the moment and time ahead !


----------



## intruder_

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got the grant today!


Congratulations ! Enjoy your moment !


----------



## Elu

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## intruder_

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Congrats ! That gives me hopes too, lodged couple of days before you.


----------



## vivinlobo

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats!
> To be frank I was under the opinion the CO was taking days to prepare a big checklist for you since your agent did not upload any of the document. If I remember your agent uploaded all the documents only a week before right? That indicates me the applications are in queue close to 90 days before it reaches the CO hands and then it takes only couple of days to finalize.
> 
> All the very best!


Bro it was a close shave... Just few days after agent uploaded all documents I got the grant. I was so depressed meantime. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Utsav_

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Do we mandatorily need to attach birth certificate.
> Instead of that can we attach Aadhar card or Passport ?


Hello, 
It depends on CO`s mood I guess. We had submitted birth certificate along with other documents including mark sheets of my study history. They asked for birth certificate (translated and original) yet again.
Better to make a new copy if you don`t have one. Submitting few days late with full documents can save delay of Grant by months and helps to avoid CO contact in someway.

On the other hand, I`ve seen posts people without having Birth certificate getting DG as well.
*Confusing Immigration Process*
All the best,
Utsav


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Vivinlobo 😀😀⭐⭐⭐🌟🌟 Good luck😀😀


vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations khushboopro and Tqthanh😀😀⭐⭐⭐🌟🌟 Good luck😀


khushboopro said:


> With God's grace, Received the Golden email today!





Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got the grant today!


----------



## bssanthosh47

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yes, I got a CO contact asking for wife's graduation marksheet and we haven't claimed spouse points.
> 
> While lodging, we had submitted a letter from her university stating that her medium of education was English. However, I guess the CO wanted to ensure that she cleared her exams.
> 
> I guess this was to ascertain English proficiency of all the (adult) persons included in the application. I may be completely wrong though.
> 
> I've also seen a post from @amitisscorpion10 where they attempted to clear the IELTS or PTE to prove functional English of spouse.
> 
> @aise suggest you get a duplicate copy of the diploma from the college/university and keep the marksheet handy.
> 
> Hope this helps, all the best!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Thanks shreyas for confirming my doubt . I had seen many earlier cases where CO has asked for Degree marks sheets and Transcripts . I just found you while browsing through the forum today and took you as an example to explain the scenario to him. 

Apologies my friend if i was wrong in doing so  i Was sure of expecting a reply for you for my post and indeed a very detailed and positve one provided by you  

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vivinlobo

intruder_ said:


> Congrats ! That gives me hopes too, lodged couple of days before you.


Wish you good luck Bro and a fast grant   

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Janubless said:


> Congratulations Vivinlobo 😀😀⭐⭐⭐🌟🌟 Good luck😀😀


Thank you mate
 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47

Saif said:


> Dear Shreyas,
> 
> I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for your kind words of appreciation. No doubt they are extremely motivating. I just wanted to say that we are not doing any favor but trying to 'return' the same by helping others.
> I wish you good luck and hope that you stick around for as long as you can to clarify other's doubts here...
> You know what, the (Delhi) market is filled with immigration agents and I got in touch with a few of them for my application, they were trying to rip me off with the amount they proposed for their services. I was about to finalize one having negotiated the deal. Luckily, I spoke to one of their customers who applied for Canada the evening before I was about to give them their fee and this guy told me they were good for nothing and advised me not to waste my hard earned money on them and do it all by myself.
> I was so fortunate to find a whatapp group and later this forum which helped me save real money.
> I would've felt cheated if I had paid them as I realized later that you actually do all the bigger stuff yourself anyway, like collecting docs, going to medicals etc. If I can do all of that can't I fill up a bl**dy form too?! And most importantly be on the steering wheel of my application rather than chasing them for everything including tiny heads up
> I also take this opportunity to thank (which I missed when I announced my grant) NB, IC, Tony, PI, KeeDa, GUNBUN, JG, wrecker, Shekhar, Santhosh (pretty sure I am missing a couple of names, I'll edit if I could recall) and all others who joined the party later. You guys not only helped me but kept me motivated all this while.
> Thanks Shreyas once again for providing me this opportunity as a reply to your post.
> We are all friends, that's all I know.
> On a lighter note, the only 'biggie' I know of here is the one (now 2 or 3 ha ha) having 'supernatural' powers, we mortals have just the worldly stuff to offer
> 
> Regards,
> Saif
> PS: FYI - The agency I talked about were not MARA registered. Although, they offered MARA services for twice the amount they initially proposed.


Saifu bhai.. rula diya .. (translation : made me cry  )

Well written and yes we all come here expecting answers to our doubts . and we are happy to get it sorted by seeking others help and we give back what we got  the spirit will live on and the fire will be always lit even after many of us take a break from the forum .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I submitted only birth certificate from Indian embassy. Thank you personally Bro you guided me and lot others who were in need.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Thank you for clarifying the doubt buddy 

So it is official now . Birth certificate from Indian Embassy is accepted if you are outside India while applying for Visa 

All the best for your future 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## turiguiliano

Bgankan said:


> turiguiliano i know it is hard to wait..Wish you a speedy Grant. You can definitely rely on Bandish's prediction. +/- 5 days.. Fingers crossed !!


Thanks for the kind words. I'm indeed relying on Bandish's prediction.


----------



## Rajesh arora

puppeye said:


> It was just yesterday that I asked the wonderful Bandish for a prediction and today I am very pleased to announce that my family of 4 have received our grants. Thanks Bandish and everyone!
> 
> ANZSCO: 271311
> Lodged: 14 Aug 2018
> First CO Contact: 1 Dec 2018, in Hong Kong, you cant get PCC without a CO letter which is kinda stupid. (responded on 3 Dec 2018)


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Hi Members, I have received my grant today. 261311, lodged 4 Nov. I received the golden mail at 5:30AM IST. I had claimed spouse points and 5 points for work exp. I was invited to apply on 11Oct. Thank you all for your support and prompt replies to my queries.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Many many congratulations 🎆!


Hey Elu, what's up with your case? Any heads up post the '5-day period' that the customer care executive asked you to wait?


----------



## turiguiliano

puppeye said:


> It was just yesterday that I asked the wonderful Bandish for a prediction and today I am very pleased to announce that my family of 4 have received our grants. Thanks Bandish and everyone!
> 
> ANZSCO: 271311
> Lodged: 14 Aug 2018
> First CO Contact: 1 Dec 2018, in Hong Kong, you cant get PCC without a CO letter which is kinda stupid. (responded on 3 Dec 2018)


Congrats. My wishes to others in your family. Your long wait has come to a fruitful end.


----------



## hena15

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy


----------



## turiguiliano

Bobby_Punjab said:


> Hi Members, I have received my grant today. 261311, lodged 4 Nov. I received the golden mail at 5:30AM IST. I had claimed spouse points and 5 points for work exp. I was invited to apply on 11Oct. Thank you all for your support and prompt replies to my queries.


Congrats.


----------



## vivinlobo

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Thank you Bro  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

hena15 said:


> Congrats buddy


Thank you mate
 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## turiguiliano

aarpriase said:


> Do you have old and new form 80/1221 handy? Can you please confirm what is mentioned in the footer?
> 
> In my uploaded form 80, I can see footer in center says Commonwealth of Australia,2015 and on the right most part it says 80(Design date 10/15) - Page x
> 
> Same is available at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/80.pdf
> 
> Not sure what you meant by 2018 version as i see only 2015 year.



In form 1221, I was able to make out. The old form I had downloaded had 2014 as design year and the new one has 2015. Sadly, I couldn't make out in Form 80.


----------



## hena15

khushboopro said:


> With God's grace, Received the Golden email today!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## turiguiliano

vivinlobo said:


> Thank God, I got the grant today after 4 years of wait which started back early in 2016...
> Anzsco 2333914
> Lodged:Nov 30th 2018
> Thank you to this forum jossy, Santosh, wrecker, newbien, bandish... Thank God and thank you all... I missed few names I will be back... Thank you everyone... Thank you all
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Awesome. Really heartening to see your long wait has come to a meaningful and happy end. Enjoy the moment, Vivinlobo.


----------



## turiguiliano

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got the grant today!


Congrats


----------



## hena15

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got the grant today!


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations 🎆!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elu, what's up with your case? Any heads up post the '5-day period' that the customer care executive asked you to wait?
Click to expand...

Hello brother Saif, 
Thank you for your concern. This '5 days period' has not been completed yet. We are really feeling concerned now. My husband has contacted several times but the reply was same as they didn't get any reply for that email. The positive fact is that my husband has got his bridging visa within 2 days of application and now he is with us for a short trip and will return to aus on 1st week of march. 
Please keep us in your prayers brother. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties.... Ameen. 

Regards 
Elu


----------



## hena15

Hi Bandish,

Happy to see that you have started your predictions again...

I am getting very anxious seeing only few grants in this month compared to other months. Would you mind predicting my grant date?


----------



## mavivj

*Received GRANT today*



Bandish said:


> Thanks mavivj
> Your grant seems very near ... By 27-Feb-2019 or 08-March-2019.
> 
> All the Best !


Bandish,

How could I say? Searching for the words to thank you.

I have received *GRANT *email today 10:35 am IST.

Thanks for creating a positive vibe in us.


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Hello brother Saif,
> Thank you for your concern. This '5 days period' has not been completed yet. We are really feeling concerned now. My husband has contacted several times but the reply was same as they didn't get any reply for that email. The positive fact is that my husband has got his bridging visa within 2 days of application and now he is with us for a short trip and will return to aus on 1st week of march.
> Please keep us in your prayers brother. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties.... Ameen.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Aameen! 
A very strange case this has been, especially knowing that even helpline is not providing answers despite the timelines reaching twice the global average. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you my sister. Really good to know that you are together after such a long break. I'm sure you'll have a PR in hand soon.

Regards,
Saif


----------



## hena15

mavivj said:


> Bandish,
> 
> How could I say? Searching for the words to thank you.
> 
> I have received *GRANT *email today 10:35 am IST.
> 
> Thanks for creating a positive vibe in us.


Congratulations.. Enjoy :cool2:


----------



## Saif

mavivj said:


> Bandish,
> 
> How could I say? Searching for the words to thank you.
> 
> I have received *GRANT *email today 10:35 am IST.
> 
> Thanks for creating a positive vibe in us.


Congratulations, and good luck!
Bandish bro yo! rock!


----------



## azuprejo

Hello Experts

I have been contacted for spouse functional English proof asking letter from education provider on 23rd Jan 2019
(Education provider means the university or college I am still debating)

And I have responded to CO on the next day

was able to provided Letter from both of her universities (PG and UG) in respective University letter head, signed and sealed by Registrar of the respective Universities.

Also, an additional letter from her PG College signed and sealed by the Dean in college letter head has been provided.

PG letter contains 2 years full time regular sentence + Medium of instruction was English+ bonafide student of the institution + passed the examination with first class etc is there.+ I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary

and in UG letter contains 4 years ( 8 semesters course) sentence + Medium of the Btech program was in English statements+ bonafide student of the institution + I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary.

In the initial application I have provided her Degree certificate+ all the years mark sheets (for both PG and UG)

Is this enough to get me a grant now?
Or should I take her PTE also? I didn't do that in the initial application hoping to save 200 USD. Now I am worried I will end up paying 4885 AUD as second installment

Somebody who got the grant with all the above without PTE(or any English test) for spouse please confirm me.

Also, in the university letter any particular sentence or a word is a must please point it out. I see that in Co contact document they have mentioned the word "Entirely in English" In all of my letters the word "Entirely" is missing, just "Was in English" is there. 

Getting sleepless nights and headache with this wait and getting more worries each day...I know so many people are waiting more than I have done till now.


----------



## mavivj

*My PR journey*



mavivj said:


> Bandish,
> 
> How could I say? Searching for the words to thank you.
> 
> I have received *GRANT *email today 10:35 am IST.
> 
> Thanks for creating a positive vibe in us.



We had started our Australian PR process during Feb 2017 (*yes. it's two years ago*). We (I and my spouse) had done our ACS assessment and PTE academic exams and submitted our EOI with *65 points* under *261311* code on June 2017.

I was lethargic and often, I ignored my wife's suggestions to put sincere efforts in PTE exam so that we could improve EOI points to 75 points. But, on seeing the trend of 2613 invitation for 65 points in the year 2018-2019, I was cornered and had no other choice than to give multiple PTE attempts.

After 12 attempts, I had scored 90 in PTE and boosted my EOI to 75 points on June 2018 (after a year of initial EOI submission). Then, we had received our invitation for SC 189 on August 11th 2018 and lodged our application on 30 Aug 2018.

We had missed our chance of getting *"Direct Grant"* on Dec 2018 by not arranging Singapore PCC on time. By the time Case Officer asked for that PCC, we had it in our hand but yet to upload it 

*At last, today (Feb 26th) we have received our GRANT email.* 

It's been a two-year long journey.

I sincerely thank all my friends in expat-forum who spread a positive vibe on this tough journey.

I wish all who waiting for their grant to get sooner.

*Patience and Persistence will always pay.*

Thanks


----------



## ShreyasPJ

bssanthosh47 said:


> Thanks shreyas for confirming my doubt . I had seen many earlier cases where CO has asked for Degree marks sheets and Transcripts . I just found you while browsing through the forum today and took you as an example to explain the scenario to him.
> 
> Apologies my friend if i was wrong in doing so  i Was sure of expecting a reply for you for my post and indeed a very detailed and positve one provided by you
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


No worries Santosh, great that you sighted my example. Could be very helpful to @Aise. We're all trying to help out everyone as much as possible in whatever little way we can.

Also, congratulations on your recent grant!!

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## priyanka20

bssanthosh47 said:


> You have to get all the documents translated via a NATTI approved translator and it is a mandatory requirement from DHA . Online translations won't work .
> 
> For Xerox docs go to a local notary and get it attested as long as it is in English .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


 Thx !! My visa submission is on hold now because of these documents. Can I proceed with submitting Visa now and upload these documents later on? Is there option available after lodging visa to upload any additional documents?


----------



## hena15

mavivj said:


> We had started our Australian PR process during Feb 2017 (*yes. it's two years ago*). We (I and my spouse) had done our ACS assessment and PTE academic exams and submitted our EOI with *65 points* under *261311* code on June 2017.
> 
> I was lethargic and often, I ignored my wife's suggestions to put sincere efforts in PTE exam so that we could improve EOI points to 75 points. But, on seeing the trend of 2613 invitation for 65 points in the year 2018-2019, I was cornered and had no other choice than to give multiple PTE attempts.
> 
> After 12 attempts, I had scored 90 in PTE and boosted my EOI to 75 points on June 2018 (after a year of initial EOI submission). Then, we had received our invitation for SC 189 on August 11th 2018 and lodged our application on 30 Aug 2018.
> 
> We had missed our chance of getting *"Direct Grant"* on Dec 2018 by not arranging Singapore PCC on time. By the time Case Officer asked for that PCC, we had it in our hand but yet to upload it
> 
> *At last, today (Feb 26th) we have received our GRANT email.*
> 
> It's been a two-year long journey.
> 
> I sincerely thank all my friends in expat-forum who spread a positive vibe on this tough journey.
> 
> I wish all who waiting for their grant to get sooner.
> 
> *Patience and Persistence will always pay.*
> 
> Thanks


A well deserved one.. Congratulations


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Got a CO contact today for form 815 of my spouse. Can you please let me know how much more should i have to wait for my grant. My timelines are below:
> 
> 262112
> Lodged 04th nov
> CO Contact: 26 feb for 815 of spouse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any updates on this Experts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sona Singh

Hi Bandish, I thought many times not to disturb you.... but finally can you please predict my grant date also.If you are busy,then leave it.

My Anzsco code is 234112
EOI 189 submitted: 29.07.18 (70 points)
ITA :11.10.18
Lodged visa application on 10 November 
CO contacted on 20 feb (for PCC from USA),will respond to CO by 4th/5th March


----------



## azuprejo

priyanka20 said:


> Thx !! My visa submission is on hold now because of these documents. Can I proceed with submitting Visa now and upload these documents later on? Is there option available after lodging visa to upload any additional documents?


You can upload documents even after visa submission anytime.
But try to get the required documents before a CO contact, ideally not more than 1 month of submitting the application.
As per current trend Co contacts happens around 80-100 days of submission.
I got co contact on 103 rd day of visa submission.


----------



## vivinlobo

Below is my timeline

Anzsco 233914
Consultant initial assessment - Jan 2016
IELTS - October 2016
PTE-November 2016
EA +VE Skills assessment - JAN 9 2017
Initial EOI - JAN 12 2017 - 65 Points no invite
Jan 2017-June 2018 - No invite
Pte 2nd attempt July 2018- missed with 2 points
PTE 3rd attempt missed with few points
PTE 4th attempt - Overall 88
New EOI with 75 points - September 2018
Invite recieved - November 11 2018
Visa lodged - November 30 2018
Direct Grant - February 26 2019

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

azuprejo said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted for spouse functional English proof asking letter from education provider on 23rd Jan 2019
> 
> (Education provider means the university or college I am still debating)
> 
> 
> 
> And I have responded to CO on the next day
> 
> 
> 
> was able to provided Letter from both of her universities (PG and UG) in respective University letter head, signed and sealed by Registrar of the respective Universities.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, an additional letter from her PG College signed and sealed by the Dean in college letter head has been provided.
> 
> 
> 
> PG letter contains 2 years full time regular sentence + Medium of instruction was English+ bonafide student of the institution + passed the examination with first class etc is there.+ I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary
> 
> 
> 
> and in UG letter contains 4 years ( 8 semesters course) sentence + Medium of the Btech program was in English statements+ bonafide student of the institution + I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary.
> 
> 
> 
> In the initial application I have provided her Degree certificate+ all the years mark sheets (for both PG and UG)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this enough to get me a grant now?
> 
> Or should I take her PTE also? I didn't do that in the initial application hoping to save 200 USD. Now I am worried I will end up paying 4885 AUD as second installment
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody who got the grant with all the above without PTE(or any English test) for spouse please confirm me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in the university letter any particular sentence or a word is a must please point it out. I see that in Co contact document they have mentioned the word "Entirely in English" In all of my letters the word "Entirely" is missing, just "Was in English" is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting sleepless nights and headache with this wait and getting more worries each day...I know so many people are waiting more than I have done till now.




We have similar timelines including reasons for CO contact as well. The above is quite good enough and relax now. We should get the outcome end April since currently November CO contact files and new lodgment applications are getting finalized and hence would take another two months.


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello brother Saif,
> Thank you for your concern. This '5 days period' has not been completed yet. We are really feeling concerned now. My husband has contacted several times but the reply was same as they didn't get any reply for that email. The positive fact is that my husband has got his bridging visa within 2 days of application and now he is with us for a short trip and will return to aus on 1st week of march.
> Please keep us in your prayers brother. May Almighty ease all of our difficulties.... Ameen.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Aameen!
> A very strange case this has been, especially knowing that even helpline is not providing answers despite the timelines reaching twice the global average.
> My thoughts and prayers are with you my sister. Really good to know that you are together after such a long break. I'm sure you'll have a PR in hand soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif
Click to expand...

Thank you so much brother for your beautiful prayers and kind words. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## bssanthosh47

priyanka20 said:


> Thx !! My visa submission is on hold now because of these documents. Can I proceed with submitting Visa now and upload these documents later on? Is there option available after lodging visa to upload any additional documents?


Lodge the visa and do these activities in parallel . do not hold your application .
Yes, you can always upload documents after lodging the Visa too . make sure you keep sufficient space for these docs as the limit for one appicant is 60docs .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish ,

So many happy faces since you started to predict again. I saw few bang on predictions and grants today too  The biggiee and legend in here is you   
Saifu bhai was right we are just mortals .. hehehe 
can i send you a scanned copy of my palm for predicting the future  i have lot of questions now since the next phase has started for me lol lol  

Cheers
Santhosh

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Saif

azuprejo said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I have been contacted for spouse functional English proof asking letter from education provider on 23rd Jan 2019
> (Education provider means the university or college I am still debating)
> 
> And I have responded to CO on the next day
> 
> was able to provided Letter from both of her universities (PG and UG) in respective University letter head, signed and sealed by Registrar of the respective Universities.
> 
> Also, an additional letter from her PG College signed and sealed by the Dean in college letter head has been provided.
> 
> PG letter contains 2 years full time regular sentence + Medium of instruction was English+ bonafide student of the institution + passed the examination with first class etc is there.+ I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary
> 
> and in UG letter contains 4 years ( 8 semesters course) sentence + Medium of the Btech program was in English statements+ bonafide student of the institution + I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary.
> 
> In the initial application I have provided her Degree certificate+ all the years mark sheets (for both PG and UG)
> 
> Is this enough to get me a grant now?
> Or should I take her PTE also? I didn't do that in the initial application hoping to save 200 USD. Now I am worried I will end up paying 4885 AUD as second installment
> 
> Somebody who got the grant with all the above without PTE(or any English test) for spouse please confirm me.
> 
> Also, in the university letter any particular sentence or a word is a must please point it out. I see that in Co contact document they have mentioned the word "Entirely in English" In all of my letters the word "Entirely" is missing, just "Was in English" is there.
> 
> Getting sleepless nights and headache with this wait and getting more worries each day...I know so many people are waiting more than I have done till now.


I submitted a letter from school (Prep to year 10) saying the "X X College is an English medium institution" as the last line, just below her details such as name, father's name, years.... I also attached her Bachelors and Masters Degree and Marksheet as supporting docs.
Your documentation seems sufficient proof for functional English at the least. Hope you get a DG.


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish ,
> 
> So many happy faces since you started to predict again. I saw few bang on predictions and grants today too  The biggiee and legend in here is you
> Saifu bhai was right we are just mortals .. hehehe
> can i send you a scanned copy of my palm for predicting the future  i have lot of questions now since the next phase has started for me lol lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


haha...might as well send your retina scans (the eyes have it) and a close up (for face reading) for accurate fortune telling.


----------



## priyanka20

bssanthosh47 said:


> Lodge the visa and do these activities in parallel . do not hold your application .
> Yes, you can always upload documents after lodging the Visa too . make sure you keep sufficient space for these docs as the limit for one appicant is 60docs .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Cool. Will lodge Visa ASAP now. And good to hear that the limit is 60 docs per applicant, I was assuming its 60 docs total for one application. Spent one whole night already merging docs:mad2:


----------



## Sanjiv1985

In my case, my spouse's documents are 3 letters from School/College on theri respective letterheads, with name, address, phone number of the institutions.

Details like Medium of Instruction - English, and Duration are also mentioned on the letters.

However, these are from the institutions and not the relevant Boards (in her case Maharashtra Board - 10th and 12th Std.)

I made my agent understand that Secondary education of 5 years required, as mentioned in DOHA website, is fulfilled if they consider her 10th and 12th std in English Medium School/College. To that, they agreed.

Will there be any issue here, or is it sufficient?

Please suggest guys.





RockyRaj said:


> If the degree certificate is issued from the university get the letter from the university and not from the college(Incase if graduated from an affiliated of that university).
> 
> 
> 233513
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019
> Responded 07/02/2019
> Grant Expected 01/05/2019


----------



## Saif

Sanjiv1985 said:


> In my case, my spouse's documents are 3 letters from School/College on theri respective letterheads, with name, address, phone number of the institutions.
> 
> Details like Medium of Instruction - English, and Duration are also mentioned on the letters.
> 
> However, these are from the institutions and not the relevant Boards (in her case Maharashtra Board - 10th and 12th Std.)
> 
> I made my agent understand that Secondary education of 5 years required, as mentioned in DOHA website, is fulfilled if they consider her 10th and 12th std in English Medium School/College. To that, they agreed.
> 
> Will there be any issue here, or is it sufficient?
> 
> Please suggest guys.


Only a letter from her G or PG college would have been sufficient (if it was full time 2 years or more), this is way more than that. Relax.
You need to fulfill only one of the guidelines listed and looks like you are trying to fulfill all of them 
But yeah, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ptera

Dear Bandish,
What do you feel when I will get my grant?
I would appreciate your estimate;-)

Visa lodged on 3rd Nov.
CO contact on 29. Jan. asking for updated PCC for my wife with current and maiden name on it.
Replied to CO on 21. Feb.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Thanks for the info Saif!

Yeah! 
Was worrying as i am sitting at 82 days and counting..

I see that spouse related CO contacts are increasing these days.
PF statements are also requested by some COs as current employment proof.

Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:




Saif said:


> Only a letter from her G or PG college would have been sufficient (if it was full time 2 years or more), this is way more than that. Relax.
> You need to fulfill only one of the guidelines listed and looks like you are trying to fulfill all of them
> But yeah, better safe than sorry.
> 
> Originally Posted by Sanjiv1985 View Post
> In my case, my spouse's documents are 3 letters from School/College on theri respective letterheads, with name, address, phone number of the institutions.
> 
> Details like Medium of Instruction - English, and Duration are also mentioned on the letters.
> 
> However, these are from the institutions and not the relevant Boards (in her case Maharashtra Board - 10th and 12th Std.)
> 
> I made my agent understand that Secondary education of 5 years required, as mentioned in DOHA website, is fulfilled if they consider her 10th and 12th std in English Medium School/College. To that, they agreed.
> 
> Will there be any issue here, or is it sufficient?
> 
> Please suggest guys.


----------



## diakov

Hi guys,
I am a bit confused. I've lodged my application and waiting for some action from dep. The weird this is in my application I mention partner as MIGRATING MEMBERS OF FUMILY UNIT (YES) and NON-MIGRATING MEMBERS OF THE FAMILY UNIT (NO). In immi our account in partner's section we have Required evidence of Member of FU but we've attached all proofs under Ralationship section. Is this correct as for me its the same. Please correct if I am wrong as I might need to fix it asap.

Thanks


----------



## teny.peter

Hi guys I have lodged the application on 11 Nov and today I received Co contact asking for wife's pcc who is the secondary applicant. Is that means my (primary applicant) documents are ok?
Or will they contact again for other documents


----------



## Saif

teny.peter said:


> Hi guys I have lodged the application on 11 Nov and today I received Co contact asking for wife's pcc who is the secondary applicant. Is that means my (primary applicant) documents are ok?
> Or will they contact again for other documents


CO may contact again, but it rarely happens.


----------



## NB

teny.peter said:


> Hi guys I have lodged the application on 11 Nov and today I received Co contact asking for wife's pcc who is the secondary applicant. Is that means my (primary applicant) documents are ok?
> Or will they contact again for other documents


You can never be sure

You just have to wait it out patiently 

Cheers


----------



## ShreyasPJ

azuprejo said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I have been contacted for spouse functional English proof asking letter from education provider on 23rd Jan 2019
> (Education provider means the university or college I am still debating)
> 
> And I have responded to CO on the next day
> 
> was able to provided Letter from both of her universities (PG and UG) in respective University letter head, signed and sealed by Registrar of the respective Universities.
> 
> Also, an additional letter from her PG College signed and sealed by the Dean in college letter head has been provided.
> 
> PG letter contains 2 years full time regular sentence + Medium of instruction was English+ bonafide student of the institution + passed the examination with first class etc is there.+ I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary
> 
> and in UG letter contains 4 years ( 8 semesters course) sentence + Medium of the Btech program was in English statements+ bonafide student of the institution + I have notarized the copy of the document from a notary.
> 
> In the initial application I have provided her Degree certificate+ all the years mark sheets (for both PG and UG)
> 
> Is this enough to get me a grant now?
> Or should I take her PTE also? I didn't do that in the initial application hoping to save 200 USD. Now I am worried I will end up paying 4885 AUD as second installment
> 
> Somebody who got the grant with all the above without PTE(or any English test) for spouse please confirm me.
> 
> Also, in the university letter any particular sentence or a word is a must please point it out. I see that in Co contact document they have mentioned the word "Entirely in English" In all of my letters the word "Entirely" is missing, just "Was in English" is there.
> 
> Getting sleepless nights and headache with this wait and getting more worries each day...I know so many people are waiting more than I have done till now.



Hello Azuprejo,

Not sure if I'll be able to guide you better, however, sharing my experience. 

We got a CO contact around the same time as you for spouse graduation marksheet which we provided the very next day. We had already provided letter from spouses university stating the degree course was conducted in English language.

About everything that you have shared already, I guess that should be enough. Since you have already submitted the degree certificate which is issued by the university, a letter from the university would be great.

In our case, our MARA agent had asked only the primary applicant to take the PTE. There have been cases where CO has asked for Degree marks sheets and Transcripts with some other applicants as well. 

So worry not my friend, your grant should be around the corner and will hit you when you least expect it. Relax and all the best, I know its better said than done. 

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## abhinavraiden123

I have filed my PCC for Australian 189 VISA after my invitation last month. How many days will it usually take to receive my PCC post police clearance due to the address change ? My PCC application is still in "Granted with subject to police verification" status for 2 days after the police verification and the local police says they have cleared it and uploaded it online and I should have received the message, but I haven't received any message from PSK. What should be done now?

PCC Application Date: 20/02/2019
Status: (Since 20/02/2019)
PCC application has been granted on 20/02/2019. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to XXXXXX Police Station, Bengaluru. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.


----------



## Saif

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have filed my PCC for Australian 189 VISA after my invitation last month. How many days will it usually take to receive my PCC post police clearance due to the address change ? My PCC application is still in "Granted with subject to police verification" status for 2 days after the police verification and the local police says they have cleared it and uploaded it online and I should have received the message, but I haven't received any message from PSK. What should be done now?
> 
> PCC Application Date: 20/02/2019
> Status: (Since 20/02/2019)
> PCC application has been granted on 20/02/2019. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to XXXXXX Police Station, Bengaluru. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.


Please wait patiently for a day or two more.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have filed my PCC for Australian 189 VISA after my invitation last month. How many days will it usually take to receive my PCC post police clearance due to the address change ? My PCC application is still in "Granted with subject to police verification" status for 2 days after the police verification and the local police says they have cleared it and uploaded it online and I should have received the message, but I haven't received any message from PSK. What should be done now?
> 
> PCC Application Date: 20/02/2019
> Status: (Since 20/02/2019)
> PCC application has been granted on 20/02/2019. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to XXXXXX Police Station, Bengaluru. PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where the applicant applied after a 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at the Regional Passport Office. The applicant would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.


You will receive an e-mail or SMS (if subscribed) from your local PSK. It usually takes about 3-4 days.. Once you get the email, you can collect the PCC from the PSK.

Cheers!!


----------



## deepak21

Hi NB,

In Form-80, under address details, do we need to provide all the addresses including International stay even if it was for short duration (couple of weeks) for business travel ?

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## beeze50

Hi Friends,

Had a query. As part of my new job, I would need to travel to Sydney for an induction - not sure of the exact dates.

How should I inform my case officer on this visit ? Also while applying for my tourist visa, do I need to explicitly inform about my 189 application ?

Request if someone could throw light and share their experience.

Lastly, if seniors could predict on expected date for grant  Details in my signature.

Regards,
Varun
Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111
Change of Circumstances for change of job - 22nd Feb 2019


----------



## priyankarishi

*Just curious*

Hi All,

My husband is the primary applicant, his is a Sri Lankan by nationality. However, he lived in India since the age of 3. While applying for PCC from Sri Lanka, embassy did not accept our application because he did not live there in last 10 years. However, my agent mentioned PCC from birth country is mandatory. With great difficulty, we convinced embassy to accept our application, but they did mention, they cannot assure if it will be approved and the time frame will be over 2/3 months. 

After all the battle with our agent, we convinced her to lodge the application and we shall bare the consequence. We lodged the application on 9th - Dec. 

We are still waiting for PCC from Sri lanka. Considering the grant rate, we are close for CO the look into our application. Do I have to be worried for a CO contact? Has anyone faced this situation earlier? even though, it is mentioned that PCC is required only from the countries we lived over 12 months year in last 10 years. Is it mandatory for a PCC from the country you own citizenship?

@Bandish, congrats on your grant!! Noticed that you started predicting again! Can you predict our case please.


----------



## NB

beeze50 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Had a query. As part of my new job, I would need to travel to Sydney for an induction - not sure of the exact dates.
> 
> How should I inform my case officer on this visit ? Also while applying for my tourist visa, do I need to explicitly inform about my 189 application ?
> 
> Request if someone could throw light and share their experience.
> 
> Lastly, if seniors could predict on expected date for grant  Details in my signature.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111
> Change of Circumstances for change of job - 22nd Feb 2019


You are taking a grave risk if you apply for a visitors visa
If by a quirk of fate, the visitors visa is issued after the 189 grant, the 189 grant will stand cancelled

when exactly you will get the grant, nobody can actually predict

Apply for the visitors visa asap and remain on your toes till it is granted as you may have to withdraw the visitors application immediately in case the 189 grant comes first 

You will have to inform the co when you arrive in Australia and once again after you leave Australia 

Cheers


----------



## NB

priyankarishi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband is the primary applicant, his is a Sri Lankan by nationality. However, he lived in India since the age of 3. While applying for PCC from Sri Lanka, embassy did not accept our application because he did not live there in last 10 years. However, my agent mentioned PCC from birth country is mandatory. With great difficulty, we convinced embassy to accept our application, but they did mention, they cannot assure if it will be approved and the time frame will be over 2/3 months.
> 
> After all the battle with our agent, we convinced her to lodge the application and we shall bare the consequence. We lodged the application on 9th - Dec.
> 
> We are still waiting for PCC from Sri lanka. Considering the grant rate, we are close for CO the look into our application. Do I have to be worried for a CO contact? Has anyone faced this situation earlier? even though, it is mentioned that PCC is required only from the countries we lived over 12 months year in last 10 years. Is it mandatory for a PCC from the country you own citizenship?
> 
> @Bandish, congrats on your grant!! Noticed that you started predicting again! Can you predict our case please.


Can you get a letter from the Sri Lankan embassy that you are not entitled to get a pcc as you have not lived in the country in the last 10 years although you are a citizen ?

Cheers


----------



## beeze50

NB said:


> You are taking a grave risk if you apply for a visitors visa
> If by a quirk of fate, the visitors visa is issued after the 189 grant, the 189 grant will stand cancelled
> 
> when exactly you will get the grant, nobody can actually predict
> 
> Apply for the visitors visa asap and remain on your toes till it is granted as you may have to withdraw the visitors application immediately in case the 189 grant comes first
> 
> You will have to inform the co when you arrive in Australia and once again after you leave Australia
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply. Curious to know why would 189 visa get cancelled if you get visitor visa after 189 ?

Of course when any candidate would apply for a visitor visa post 189, he would inform the CO and also in his visitor visa application to avoid any conflict.

Would you have any links/documents I could go through to understand this in detail ?

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## priyankarishi

NB said:


> Can you get a letter from the Sri Lankan embassy that you are not entitled to get a pcc as you have not lived in the country in the last 10 years although you are a citizen ?
> 
> Cheers


I will ask my husband to check with the embassy tomorrow. BTW, It is only my husband with this issue, as I am an Indian. Getting PCC from India was an easy task!


----------



## azuprejo

RockyRaj said:


> We have similar timelines including reasons for CO contact as well. The above is quite good enough and relax now. We should get the outcome end April since currently November CO contact files and new lodgment applications are getting finalized and hence would take another two months.


Hi Rocky
I am also expecting similar timelines only around April-May

But worry is getting a second co contact requesting for a payment or anything else around that time.

I know thinking very negative,:tsk: I think this wait has made me more negative.


----------



## azuprejo

Saif said:


> I submitted a letter from school (Prep to year 10) saying the "X X College is an English medium institution" as the last line, just below her details such as name, father's name, years.... I also attached her Bachelors and Masters Degree and Marksheet as supporting docs.
> Your documentation seems sufficient proof for functional English at the least. Hope you get a DG.


Thanks Saif for the reply..

So do you think adding a letter from school also makes my claim stronger?


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys now that I got a grant, I will be marrying this May.. How can I apply visa for my partner?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasmuralidhara

*su189*

Hey all,

I have submitted a Statutory declaration / Affidavit for my current company detailing roles and responsibilities. Recently observed that it is more than a year now that it was notarized. Will this result in a CO contact and should I get a new one?

Also, I have a Name Change Affidavit (done around 1.6 years back). Should I get a new one for this document as well?

Any inputs will be helpful.

Thank you,


----------



## NB

suhasmuralidhara said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have submitted a Statutory declaration / Affidavit for my current company detailing roles and responsibilities. Recently observed that it is more than a year now that it was notarized. Will this result in a CO contact and should I get a new one?
> 
> Also, I have a Name Change Affidavit (done around 1.6 years back). Should I get a new one for this document as well?
> 
> Any inputs will be helpful.
> 
> Thank you,


Not required at all
Wait patiently for co contact or grant
Uploading superfluous documents at this stage will only delay the decision 

Cheers


----------



## bssanthosh47

deepak21 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In Form-80, under address details, do we need to provide all the addresses including International stay even if it was for short duration (couple of weeks) for business travel ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yes , you need to provide all details of your stay in the past 10 years in form 80 . CO's will easily track your past international travel history based on your passport . So be transparent with your informations

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a bit confused. I've lodged my application and waiting for some action from dep. The weird this is in my application I mention partner as MIGRATING MEMBERS OF FUMILY UNIT (YES) and NON-MIGRATING MEMBERS OF THE FAMILY UNIT (NO). In immi our account in partner's section we have Required evidence of Member of FU but we've attached all proofs under Ralationship section. Is this correct as for me its the same. Please correct if I am wrong as I might need to fix it asap.
> 
> Thanks


I am unable to undersand this query of yours buddy . Care to elobrate please ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

suhasmuralidhara said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have submitted a Statutory declaration / Affidavit for my current company detailing roles and responsibilities. Recently observed that it is more than a year now that it was notarized. Will this result in a CO contact and should I get a new one?
> 
> Also, I have a Name Change Affidavit (done around 1.6 years back). Should I get a new one for this document as well?
> 
> Any inputs will be helpful.
> 
> Thank you,


Check for my Notary is valid till stamp on your affidavits . Usually they put a stamp till when it is valid for . usually it is for 4 years . Mine has the validity stamp for 4 years when i got it done .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

vivinlobo said:


> Guys now that I got a grant, I will be marrying this May.. How can I apply visa for my partner??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Congratulations vivin 

For partner visa i have seen people waiting for a very long time . Time frames range from 8months to 1 year and even more in few cases . 

Refer to the below thread which i had seen long ago . Has details in them .

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-3283.html

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Nadine1986

Utsav_ said:


> Ravikhandelwal1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> Do we mandatorily need to attach birth certificate.
> Instead of that can we attach Aadhar card or Passport ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> It depends on CO`s mood I guess. We had submitted birth certificate along with other documents including mark sheets of my study history. They asked for birth certificate (translated and original) yet again.
> Better to make a new copy if you don`t have one. Submitting few days late with full documents can save delay of Grant by months and helps to avoid CO contact in someway.
> 
> On the other hand, I`ve seen posts people without having Birth certificate getting DG as well.
> *Confusing Immigration Process*
> All the best,
> Utsav
Click to expand...

Hey, was that because you had submitted the birth certificate and it wasn't translated the first time you submitted?


----------



## Nadine1986

I have submitted my 10th certificate, PAN, driver's license, Aadhar, voter's id and passport as proofs of age but I couldn't manage a birth certificate. Can somebody confirm please if this would suffice?


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi Guys,

Any grants for the applications filed in December,2018 for Anzo code 261313?

Regards


----------



## Mohammed786

When are you planning to visit australia for validating your PR?



vivinlobo said:


> Guys now that I got a grant, I will be marrying this May.. How can I apply visa for my partner??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

*> 7 months bu still awaiting*

Hey Guys,

I had first CO contact on October 16th and completed my wife's and new born's medicals on October 30th. then updated my USA relocation in December.

Yet to hear anything from CO. Guessing game seems to be cruel.

Lodged my application on July 2nd


----------



## vivinlobo

Mohammed786 said:


> When are you planning to visit australia for validating your PR?


Not sure bro my IED is 27 December 2019.

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Nadine1986 said:


> I have submitted my 10th certificate, PAN, driver's license, Aadhar, voter's id and passport as proofs of age but I couldn't manage a birth certificate. Can somebody confirm please if this would suffice?


There shouldn't be an issue with substantial documents provided as a proof of birth which can be alternatively used for other purposes as well.


----------



## intruder_

Utsav_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> It depends on CO`s mood I guess. We had submitted birth certificate along with other documents including mark sheets of my study history. They asked for birth certificate (translated and original) yet again.
> 
> Better to make a new copy if you don`t have one. Submitting few days late with full documents can save delay of Grant by months and helps to avoid CO contact in someway.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I`ve seen posts people without having Birth certificate getting DG as well.
> 
> *Confusing Immigration Process*
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Utsav


It's very similar to security check at the airport, everyone has to undergo certain checks but randomly selected few are thoroughly vetted. Unfortunately you happened to be selected one for whom birth certificate was asked again.


----------



## Nadine1986

intruder_ said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my 10th certificate, PAN, driver's license, Aadhar, voter's id and passport as proofs of age but I couldn't manage a birth certificate. Can somebody confirm please if this would suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be an issue with substantial documents provided as a proof of birth which can be alternatively used for other purposes as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Could you also advise if all these documents together will substitute for birth certificate?


----------



## Nadine1986

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any grants for the applications filed in December,2018 for Anzo code 261313?
> 
> Regards


Grants for applications in December haven't been commenced yet, I suppose.


----------



## intruder_

Nadine1986 said:


> Thanks for that. Could you also advise if all these documents together will substitute for birth certificate?


Of course, tenth certificate, AADHAR and Passport do constitute for proof of age.


----------



## spirecode

sep 24th lodged, dec 20th co contacted for further employmnt proof rnr letter which was provided same day. im just hoping i get grant this week. just crossed fingered ..,,

onshore/softwre engineer/ 75 points


----------



## diakov

bssanthosh47 said:


> I am unable to undersand this query of yours buddy . Care to elobrate please ?
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh



What do I need to submit in section "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" ????

I left it blank as I've atteched all documents under "Relationship-Spose, De-facto"section.

Is it going to impact my case in any way?


----------



## sahilb4uonly

Direct Grant received just now .
I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.

261313
Points : 80 (Including partner points )
Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


----------



## intruder_

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congratulations ! All the best.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Sahilb4uonly 🌟🌟⭐⭐ Good luck 😀


sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

diakov said:


> What do I need to submit in section "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" ????
> 
> I left it blank as I've atteched all documents under "Relationship-Spose, De-facto"section.
> 
> Is it going to impact my case in any way?


A few people have reported both sections popping up where the evidence list overlaps - what does the "?" suggest on the MoFU evidence section?

If you have a relationship registration certificate, I would just upload that in the section.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vivinlobo said:


> Guys now that I got a grant, I will be marrying this May.. How can I apply visa for my partner??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


There is a prospective marriage visa (300), offshore partner visa (309/100), onshore partner visa (820/801).

The partner visas are 2-stage one application - as others pointed out, extremely long processing times, potentially 2 years for each stage. 

This is the MARA agent I use, who also has I feel the best free resources in one place:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/category/partner-visa/


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

beeze50 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Curious to know why would 189 visa get cancelled if you get visitor visa after 189 ?
> 
> Of course when any candidate would apply for a visitor visa post 189, he would inform the CO and also in his visitor visa application to avoid any conflict.
> 
> Would you have any links/documents I could go through to understand this in detail ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun


The latest visa to be finalised will replace any previous visa currently held - which is why on the grant letter it advises you to withdraw any other visas that may be currently processing.


----------



## Nadine1986

intruder_ said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Could you also advise if all these documents together will substitute for birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, tenth certificate, AADHAR and Passport do constitute for proof of age.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks Swethaganga and PrettyIsotonic !
> 
> Can we submit the SD on a plain paper or do we need to get it endorsed in presence of some witness?


Hello Swethaganga and PrettyIsotonic

Could you please answer the above query? The Statutory Declaration for the Kid's change in appearance can be just signed by Aus Citizen or PR Holder on a plain piece of paper? Or do we need to get it endorsed or signed in presence of some witness?


----------



## shahid15

Hi,
Congrats to all who got the grants- best wishes for your life down under
One more doubt (I have asked this around a couple of times already- sorry for repeating it- mainly for calming my nerves)-

My partner has been in Australia from since early November and I lodged my visa later that month. We haven't submitted Aussie PCC for her as it is less than the stipulated time of 12 months- but in my visa application, I have given her usual place of residence as our current Aussie address. Do you think I should submit an Aussie PCC for her as well to avoid any CO contact?


----------



## Malikaus

*Golden Email Received!!*

Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today. 

@Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.

@All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive. 

Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Hello Swethaganga and PrettyIsotonic
> 
> Could you please answer the above query? The Statutory Declaration for the Kid's change in appearance can be just signed by Aus Citizen or PR Holder on a plain piece of paper? Or do we need to get it endorsed or signed in presence of some witness?


In Australia a Statutory Declaration is only valid if it is signed in the presence of 'authorised witnesses' (https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Statutory-declarations/Pages/List-of-authorised-witnesses.aspx).

You can use the template on the AGO's website:
https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/...s/commonwealth-statutory-declaration-form.pdf

I've used a template supplied by my MARA agent that is identical to the AGO's in format (without the footnotes / sidenotes) and printed it on plain paper and taken it to a pharmacist (authorised witness) to sign in their presence.

You can make appointments at the respective Australian High Commissions to do this too if you are overseas (they have an 'authorised person' on-hand) - but usually costs ~$80.

Generally a notary public in your own country should be fine, and although that means it isn't a technically valid SD in Australia, it is generally acceptable (from my understanding). 

So for example, to support our visa application we had friends and family offshore to use the Australia SD template, and get it signed by a notary public in their respective countries - and so far the department hasn't had any issue with those docos.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats to all who got the grants- best wishes for your life down under
> One more doubt (I have asked this around a couple of times already- sorry for repeating it- mainly for calming my nerves)-
> 
> My partner has been in Australia from since early November and I lodged my visa later that month. We haven't submitted Aussie PCC for her as it is less than the stipulated time of 12 months- but in my visa application, I have given her usual place of residence as our current Aussie address. Do you think I should submit an Aussie PCC for her as well to avoid any CO contact?


Technically no bro - but you know the department - if 50 bucks will buy you peace of mind I would just get it done


----------



## sapdeva

ShreyasPJ said:


> You are very humble.
> 
> And yes, with all you biggies around - @jaggsb, @saif, @PrettyIsotonic, etc etc etc.. we can only be silent spectators/readers.
> 
> Also, since you have started predicting again, can you please spend sometime on my case? No pressure!!
> 
> Code 261111
> ACS +VE Result - 17/01/2018
> PTE - 24 Feb 2018 82 | 80 | 90 | 81
> EOI DoE 189 27/02/2018 75 Points
> ITA: 16 Aug 2018
> Lodged: 6 Oct 2018
> PCC: 9 Oct 2018
> Medical: 27 Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 13 Jan 2019 (Asking for wife's graduation marksheet), submitted on the very next day.
> 
> Grant: :clock:
> 
> Thanks a ton!!


have you claimed spouse points as well?


----------



## SG

Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congratulations Malikaus!


----------



## teny.peter

Hi expert have a query. I am on tourist visa (sub class 600). This is a 1 year visa with maximum 3 months stay granted on Feb 2018.I have travelled to Australia on 13th Jan 2019 to meet my wife who is working here on 457 visa. My tourist visa expires on 14th April 2019.Meanwhile, I have applied for a 189 visa on 11th Nov 2018 from offshore and got a CO contact asking for additional documents. I need to know is there any way I can remain in austrlia till my 189 visa is granted which will take another 2-3 months. Thanks in advance


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Malikaus 🌟🌟⭐⭐😀😀😀 nothing like waking up to a grant..Hope mine is on the way


Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


----------



## bssanthosh47

diakov said:


> What do I need to submit in section "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" ????
> 
> I left it blank as I've atteched all documents under "Relationship-Spose, De-facto"section.
> 
> Is it going to impact my case in any way?



You cannot leave it blank and it will pop a alert saying it is incomplete while you try to lodge and pay the visa fees .

I uploaded the same docs there and added few more evidences there like joint bank statements, trasactions between us, photos of trips, National ID with my name as her Husband, Passport with spouse names updated . No issues in uploading the same docs in both the places as long as you have space left for other documents as the limit per applicant is 60.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

kbjan26 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had first CO contact on October 16th and completed my wife's and new born's medicals on October 30th. then updated my USA relocation in December.
> 
> Yet to hear anything from CO. Guessing game seems to be cruel.
> 
> Lodged my application on July 2nd


Hi balaji,

Since there is move to a different place and as you have updated the move to DHA , There might be other checks and re opening of few already completed checks . This was the hint given to me by the one of the tele-callers i spoke to while i was contacting DHA to check on my case.

Keep the PCC handy for USA if you already have not applied for it . Upload before CO comes back again asking for it . U never know what they might ask for . 
Worst case scenario is CO might even ask for passport update for your kid with present photo as the kid is already 6+ months old and there will be appearance changes. Form 815 for your kid. I am just stating the worst case scenarios that i have come across buddy  But being ready for everything always helps  Best case scenario is a DG shortly .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sharv

teny.peter said:


> Hi expert have a query. I am on tourist visa (sub class 600). This is a 1 year visa with maximum 3 months stay granted on Feb 2018.I have travelled to Australia on 13th Jan 2019 to meet my wife who is working here on 457 visa. My tourist visa expires on 14th April 2019.Meanwhile, I have applied for a 189 visa on 11th Nov 2018 from offshore and got a CO contact asking for additional documents. I need to know is there any way I can remain in austrlia till my 189 visa is granted which will take another 2-3 months. Thanks in advance


 You must leave the country before three months so as far i have read here, you can make a short trip to newzeland or some other nearby country before 14 april with easy and quick tourist visa option and can again come back after a day or two. then you can stay there for next three months. As your visa is valid for a year. 
This what i have read in some other thread but i am not a professional so i will suggest you to make it sure with experts here or some MARA agent, if it is the right way or not. you will be geting your 189 approved soon. good luck.

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

bssanthosh47 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I had first CO contact on October 16th and completed my wife's and new born's medicals on October 30th. then updated my USA relocation in December.
> 
> Yet to hear anything from CO. Guessing game seems to be cruel.
> 
> Lodged my application on July 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> Hi balaji,
> 
> Since there is move to a different place and as you have updated the move to DHA , There might be other checks and re opening of few already completed checks . This was the hint given to me by the one of the tele-callers i spoke to while i was contacting DHA to check on my case.
> 
> Keep the PCC handy for USA if you already have not applied for it . Upload before CO comes back again asking for it . U never know what they might ask for .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

It's been only three months Santhosh since I relocated here. I doubt if I will require PCC


----------



## bssanthosh47

kbjan26 said:


> It's been only three months Santhosh since I relocated here. I doubt if I will require PCC


Hi balaji,

I know , lets stay positive . I also edited few more points in my previous post . Just do a small research on the condition . If you find all is well, lets pray for a faster grant .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## kbjan26

bssanthosh47 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been only three months Santhosh since I relocated here. I doubt if I will require PCC
> 
> 
> 
> Hi balaji,
> 
> I know , lets stay positive . I also edited few more points in my previous post . Just do a small research on the condition . If you find all is well, lets pray for a faster grant .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Hi Santhosh, your insights are always helpful.

I will do research on 815 for my kid. Very much makes sense. On PCC front let me have ground work done so that when asked I am in a better state


----------



## onemufc

Received our Grant today.

261313

Lodgement 21 Aug 2018
CO contact 26 Nov 2018
Grant 27 Feb 2019


----------



## Divkasi

onemufc said:


> Received our Grant today.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Lodgement 21 Aug 2018
> CO contact 26 Nov 2018
> Grant 27 Feb 2019



Many congratulations 



ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer)

EOI Invitation received on : 11th Oct 2018

189 Visa Lodged on : 29 oct 2018
Co contact : 1 February 

Grant : waiting


----------



## deepak21

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes , you need to provide all details of your stay in the past 10 years in form 80 . CO's will easily track your past international travel history based on your passport . So be transparent with your informations
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


I have already given all my international travel details under "country visited in last 10 years". Just that I did not add those address in the address section of form-80.

Anyway I will upload a new form-80 now with all the addresses as well.

Thanks for your response.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Congratulations to all those who received grant today... Wow @bandish you are seriously so close in ur predictions... Would you please predict for us too...!!

Anszco code:233211 (civil engineer)
75 pts
Invitation date : 11 Nov 2018
Lodgement date: 14 Dec 2018
Pts claimed for experience : 15
No spouse points claimed

It hasn't been very long for us after the lodgement yet but seems like eternity !!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

vivinlobo said:


> Not sure bro my IED is 27 December 2019.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Okay bro. Just check in your grant letter whether any condition is mentioned about marrying or entering de facto relationship. I just came across a condition which mentions that you must not marry or enter into de facto relationship before your first entry (but this might be or will be attached to this visa). https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...tions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=189-63

So, i suggest you must keep that in mind and plan your validation if you are planning to get married in May.


----------



## andy2904

@Bandish, can you please predict my grant date too:

Anszco code:224711 (Mgt Consultant)
70 pts
Invitation date : 11 Nov 2018
Lodgement date: 25 Nov 2018
Pts claimed for experience : 5 (2 employments)
No spouse points claimed
Grant Date: ?


----------



## SG

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congratulations Sahil


----------



## SG

diakov said:


> What do I need to submit in section "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" ????
> 
> I left it blank as I've atteched all documents under "Relationship-Spose, De-facto"section.
> 
> Is it going to impact my case in any way?


Hi diakov,

Many have uploaded same documents for the sections:
'Evidence of Member of Family Unit' and 'Relationship-Spouse, De-facto Partner'.

This is specifically in case of "Spouse" documents upload.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

Hi Folks,

Received my grant today. i.e. Feb.27,2019

I sought points for 4 companies:-
1. MNC - 2 years; provided payslips, contract letter, RnR
2. Freelance with only one company- 2 years; provided RnR and bank statements 
3. MNC -2 years same as point 1
4. Freelance- same as point 2

Here is quick summary:-
261313; Points-75
Invite - Aug.11,2018
Visa lodged - Sept.25,2018
Co contact - Dec.6; Spouse Functional ENglish
Replied to CO - Dec.8 with Degree transcripts and letter from Uni stating course was in English
Passport renewed ad updated in Immi Account - Jan23,2019
Form 80 uploaded (didnt upload in the first place and CO didnt ask for it but uploaded to be on safer side) - Feb.17,2019
Grant - Feb.27,2019

Good luck to everyone and many thanks to GunBun and NB for their help.


----------



## hena15

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hena15

Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## dkkrlaus

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Received my grant today. i.e. Feb.27,2019
> 
> I sought points for 4 companies:-
> 1. MNC - 2 years; provided payslips, contract letter, RnR
> 2. Freelance with only one company- 2 years; provided RnR and bank statements
> 3. MNC -2 years same as point 1
> 4. Freelance- same as point 2
> 
> Here is quick summary:-
> 261313; Points-75
> Invite - Aug.11,2018
> Visa lodged - Sept.25,2018
> Co contact - Dec.6; Spouse Functional ENglish
> Replied to CO - Dec.8 with Degree transcripts and letter from Uni stating course was in English
> Passport renewed ad updated in Immi Account - Jan23,2019
> Form 80 uploaded (didnt upload in the first place and CO didnt ask for it but uploaded to be on safer side) - Feb.17,2019
> Grant - Feb.27,2019
> 
> Good luck to everyone and many thanks to GunBun and NB for their help.


Congratulations ausMigrationAspirant


----------



## hena15

onemufc said:


> Received our Grant today.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Lodgement 21 Aug 2018
> CO contact 26 Nov 2018
> Grant 27 Feb 2019


Congrats!!!


----------



## hena15

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Received my grant today. i.e. Feb.27,2019
> 
> I sought points for 4 companies:-
> 1. MNC - 2 years; provided payslips, contract letter, RnR
> 2. Freelance with only one company- 2 years; provided RnR and bank statements
> 3. MNC -2 years same as point 1
> 4. Freelance- same as point 2
> 
> Here is quick summary:-
> 261313; Points-75
> Invite - Aug.11,2018
> Visa lodged - Sept.25,2018
> Co contact - Dec.6; Spouse Functional ENglish
> Replied to CO - Dec.8 with Degree transcripts and letter from Uni stating course was in English
> Passport renewed ad updated in Immi Account - Jan23,2019
> Form 80 uploaded (didnt upload in the first place and CO didnt ask for it but uploaded to be on safer side) - Feb.17,2019
> Grant - Feb.27,2019
> 
> Good luck to everyone and many thanks to GunBun and NB for their help.


Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## priyankarishi

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congrats!!


----------



## manusaavi

Thanks NB and suhas. I also had the same doubt.


NB said:


> suhasmuralidhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have submitted a Statutory declaration / Affidavit for my current company detailing roles and responsibilities. Recently observed that it is more than a year now that it was notarized. Will this result in a CO contact and should I get a new one?
> 
> Also, I have a Name Change Affidavit (done around 1.6 years back). Should I get a new one for this document as well?
> 
> Any inputs will be helpful.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> Not required at all
> Wait patiently for co contact or grant
> Uploading superfluous documents at this stage will only delay the decision
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Malikaus

Janubless said:


> Congratulations Malikaus 🌟🌟⭐⭐😀😀😀 nothing like waking up to a grant..Hope mine is on the way
> 
> 
> Malikaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.
Click to expand...

Thanks!! 🙂

Exactly nothing like getting up to a grant email. 

Wish you get a speedy grant!!


----------



## manusaavi

Congrates ..can you please share your anzco and lodge date ?


Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


----------



## manusaavi

It's really surprising to see that some people get the grant soon where for some the file is not yet touched, even for same anzsco. The wait for the grant is really frustrating. All life plans depend on this grant.🤔


----------



## rahul80

Hey ausMigration:

Congrats, and good luck with Aus! Just a quick question, for your freelance gig, you just provided RnR and bank statements, and nothing else (tax statements, payslips etc), and the CO didn't ask for anything else? Thanks in advance for the confirmation.



ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Received my grant today. i.e. Feb.27,2019
> 
> I sought points for 4 companies:-
> 1. MNC - 2 years; provided payslips, contract letter, RnR
> 2. Freelance with only one company- 2 years; provided RnR and bank statements
> 3. MNC -2 years same as point 1
> 4. Freelance- same as point 2
> 
> Here is quick summary:-
> 261313; Points-75
> Invite - Aug.11,2018
> Visa lodged - Sept.25,2018
> Co contact - Dec.6; Spouse Functional ENglish
> Replied to CO - Dec.8 with Degree transcripts and letter from Uni stating course was in English
> Passport renewed ad updated in Immi Account - Jan23,2019
> Form 80 uploaded (didnt upload in the first place and CO didnt ask for it but uploaded to be on safer side) - Feb.17,2019
> Grant - Feb.27,2019
> 
> Good luck to everyone and many thanks to GunBun and NB for their help.


----------



## vivinlobo

Prettyisotonic, Santosh, mohammed thanks for the inputs it was really useful.

Now I will just ask one of my friend in Australia he had the exact situation like me.

I will start gathering the documents and evidences now.


Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

manusaavi said:


> It's really surprising to see that some people get the grant soon where for some the file is not yet touched, even for same anzsco. The wait for the grant is really frustrating. All life plans depend on this grant.🤔


Hi Manusaavi
Any update on ur grant?


----------



## Saif

azuprejo said:


> Thanks Saif for the reply..
> 
> So do you think adding a letter from school also makes my claim stronger?


Any one of them listed in the following link is sufficient:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

You dont have to provide a letter from school, G as well as a PG college (if applicable). Just one of these is enough. Sometimes there is a confusion in their definition of primary education and secondary education vs ours but if you search the www it is clearly defined. For tertiary education however there is no such confusion. One letter from the college where a 2+ years full time degree course is completed is good enough. Degree and marksheets prove that you actually completed the course however these are not mandatory docs.
See, at the end of the day, CO is well within his/her rights to ask what he/she wants. Don't mull over it. I dont recommend over documentation. There is nothing like making making your application water proof (IP67 vs IP68). IMO, you should have one strong document in each section and at most a couple of supporting evidences, and label well. This is what I did.


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Guys now that I got a grant, I will be marrying this May.. How can I apply visa for my partner??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


O o o, double delight man! Many congratulations!


----------



## turiguiliano

mavivj said:


> Bandish,
> 
> How could I say? Searching for the words to thank you.
> 
> I have received *GRANT *email today 10:35 am IST.
> 
> Thanks for creating a positive vibe in us.


Congrats ! Bandish, your success rate of prediction is hovering around 99 %...


----------



## Elu

Congratulations to all who has received their grants. Enjoy your moment.


----------



## Saif

Nadine1986 said:


> I have submitted my 10th certificate, PAN, driver's license, Aadhar, voter's id and passport as proofs of age but I couldn't manage a birth certificate. Can somebody confirm please if this would suffice?


It is more than enough. Many of us have got away with 10th marksheet as proof of dob.
But, as Utsav said, it depends upon the mood of the CO 
You have done what you could from your side. Sit tight.


----------



## Saif

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congrats Sahil!


----------



## turiguiliano

mavivj said:


> We had started our Australian PR process during Feb 2017 (*yes. it's two years ago*). We (I and my spouse) had done our ACS assessment and PTE academic exams and submitted our EOI with *65 points* under *261311* code on June 2017.
> 
> I was lethargic and often, I ignored my wife's suggestions to put sincere efforts in PTE exam so that we could improve EOI points to 75 points. But, on seeing the trend of 2613 invitation for 65 points in the year 2018-2019, I was cornered and had no other choice than to give multiple PTE attempts.
> 
> After 12 attempts, I had scored 90 in PTE and boosted my EOI to 75 points on June 2018 (after a year of initial EOI submission). Then, we had received our invitation for SC 189 on August 11th 2018 and lodged our application on 30 Aug 2018.
> 
> We had missed our chance of getting *"Direct Grant"* on Dec 2018 by not arranging Singapore PCC on time. By the time Case Officer asked for that PCC, we had it in our hand but yet to upload it
> 
> *At last, today (Feb 26th) we have received our GRANT email.*
> 
> It's been a two-year long journey.
> 
> I sincerely thank all my friends in expat-forum who spread a positive vibe on this tough journey.
> 
> I wish all who waiting for their grant to get sooner.
> 
> *Patience and Persistence will always pay.*
> 
> Thanks


Well-said. Sometimes I feel this is a test of character for each one of us that are waiting to see the grant email. I can imaging what a moment of relief, it would be when it just lands in one's lap....

Hopefully all of us that are waiting for the grants, will be able to realize that moment sooner than later.


----------



## Saif

Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congratulations Malik


----------



## Saif

sharv said:


> You must leave the country before three months so as far i have read here, you can make a short trip to newzeland or some other nearby country before 14 april with easy and quick tourist visa option and can again come back after a day or two. then you can stay there for next three months. As your visa is valid for a year.
> This what i have read in some other thread but i am not a professional so i will suggest you to make it sure with experts here or some MARA agent, if it is the right way or not. you will be geting your 189 approved soon. good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


I am not an expert either but just wanted to double check from my understanding...normally visas are either single entry or multiple. If it is a multiple entry visa then what you are suggesting seems correct but if it is not, I'm afraid re-entry is not an option. Validity of visa is one thing and number of entries permitted is another. So for example, my recent Dubai single entry visa was valid for one year, which means I could visit Dubai once in this one year for a maximum of 30 days for example, but once I've exited the country I dont think I can return using the same. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Saif

Mohammed786 said:


> Okay bro. Just check in your grant letter whether any condition is mentioned about marrying or entering de facto relationship. I just came across a condition which mentions that you must not marry or enter into de facto relationship before your first entry (but this might be or will be attached to this visa). https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...tions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=189-63
> 
> So, i suggest you must keep that in mind and plan your validation if you are planning to get married in May.


What an amazing "helpful" post by you my brother. This is the beauty of this forum. I had no idea of such a condition.


----------



## rkhalid

Is there anyone who hasnt been contacted nor any status change in visa status.. i applied on 29th Nov and the status is still received.

anzsco.233411
points 80 
lodgment date 29Nov2018


----------



## manusaavi

Still waiting dear....


Usha Balla said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really surprising to see that some people get the grant soon where for some the file is not yet touched, even for same anzsco. The wait for the grant is really frustrating. All life plans depend on this grant.🤔
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Manusaavi
> Any update on ur grant?
Click to expand...


----------



## piyush_n

Hi All, I got my invite on 11th November after struggling for around 3 years. Occupation - General Accountant (85 Points).
I have Lodged my visa on 15th November. Till now there is no update.

@Bandish - Request you to please predict the grant date. 

I want to resign from my current company as soon as possible.


----------



## Bandish

Wooooooooooooooooowwww....... 

While I was away seems lots has happened... 
Am travelling, so busy totally...

First of all congratulations to all who received their grants  and Best wishes to all eagerly waiting ...  Wish you get it super soon...

I could see more prediction requests coming in from lovely forum members... 
You all are so humble :humble: to be asking me your grant dates when you know that its between your hard work and your CO... 

Don't know how to express the love and affection all of you have provided ... I can feel the positive energy emanating from here ... 

Would have loved to predict further, but with more number of predictions I won't be able to give a better guestimate.. and that won't be of much use... So, friends please forgive me for not being able to predict... And I am sure, all will get it very soon, with DHA being swift now... :amen:

Would be happy to help with whatever little knowledge I gained from this forum.

Wish you good luck!
Love u all ...


----------



## Nadine1986

Saif said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my 10th certificate, PAN, driver's license, Aadhar, voter's id and passport as proofs of age but I couldn't manage a birth certificate. Can somebody confirm please if this would suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> It is more than enough. Many of us have got away with 10th marksheet as proof of dob.
> But, as Utsav said, it depends upon the mood of the CO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have done what you could from your side. Sit tight.
Click to expand...

Thank you Saif.


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys I'm planning of moving to Melbourne coz of few familiar people.
Is there any other good place other than Melbourne good for mechanical engineers? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Saif said:


> O o o, double delight man! Many congratulations!


Thank you saif Bro

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyasPJ

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congratulations!!


----------



## Mohammed786

Saif said:


> What an amazing "helpful" post by you my brother. This is the beauty of this forum. I had no idea of such a condition.


Thanks Saif. I was just going through the home affairs website a couple of days back to search something and found this information over there. Even i wasn't aware of this condition prior to this.


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish ,
> 
> So many happy faces since you started to predict again. I saw few bang on predictions and grants today too  The biggiee and legend in here is you
> Saifu bhai was right we are just mortals .. hehehe
> can i send you a scanned copy of my palm for predicting the future  i have lot of questions now since the next phase has started for me lol lol
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh





Saif said:


> haha...might as well send your retina scans (the eyes have it) and a close up (for face reading) for accurate fortune telling.


Kuch bhi ... :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:
:blabla:

Saifu and Santo ... Don't know why I can already see the future...  both of you standing on one foot for an hour ....


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congratulations & best wishes for life down under!! 

@bandish are you an undercover CO pretending to be one of us here on the forum? :spy: Kidding! But you're doing a great job!!


----------



## ShreyasPJ

sapdeva said:


> have you claimed spouse points as well?


Nope


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations ausMigrationAspirant, onemufc, sahilb4uonly, vivinlobo, mavivj, Bgankan ...  

I am sure, I would have missed few names ... Congratulations to all other lovely forum friends... 
Wish you all good luck...


----------



## Bandish

ShreyasPJ said:


> Congratulations & best wishes for life down under!!
> 
> @bandish are you an undercover CO pretending to be one of us here on the forum? :spy: Kidding! But you're doing a great job!!


Ha ha ha ha ... Hope I was.... to give grants to everyone on the same day of their visa lodgement ... considering the hard work and effort that goes in to come till here


----------



## turiguiliano

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Azuprejo,
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to guide you better, however, sharing my experience.
> 
> We got a CO contact around the same time as you for spouse graduation marksheet which we provided the very next day. We had already provided letter from spouses university stating the degree course was conducted in English language.
> 
> About everything that you have shared already, I guess that should be enough. Since you have already submitted the degree certificate which is issued by the university, a letter from the university would be great.
> 
> In our case, our MARA agent had asked only the primary applicant to take the PTE. There have been cases where CO has asked for Degree marks sheets and Transcripts with some other applicants as well.
> 
> So worry not my friend, your grant should be around the corner and will hit you when you least expect it. Relax and all the best, I know its better said than done.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Just noticed your lodged & co-contact date and they exactly coincide with mine.


----------



## ftol1

*CO Contact*

Hello All!

Congrats to all people who got the visa granted!

I had a CO contact asking for proof of Military service, however I didn't do any an I stated that on Form 80. Now it may be confusing but in my country (Mexico) service is mandatory but the system selects people at random and I was not selected for it. I have a document that is given to you when that occurs it only has basic details (name, age, etc) with the letterhead of the National Secretary of Defence.

What do you suggest I upload in this case? I think I can upload the document I described but no idea on what else and how to specify that I didn't do any service.

Thank you in advance!
__________________
INVITE: 11th Nov 2018; LODGED : 1 Dec 2018 ; CO : 27 Feb 2019 Visa grant : Waiting


----------



## turiguiliano

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congrats.


----------



## turiguiliano

Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congrats! Good luck for your new life in Oz


----------



## turiguiliano

onemufc said:


> Received our Grant today.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Lodgement 21 Aug 2018
> CO contact 26 Nov 2018
> Grant 27 Feb 2019


Congrats. It seems you have gotten an update every 3 months.


----------



## turiguiliano

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Received my grant today. i.e. Feb.27,2019
> 
> I sought points for 4 companies:-
> 1. MNC - 2 years; provided payslips, contract letter, RnR
> 2. Freelance with only one company- 2 years; provided RnR and bank statements
> 3. MNC -2 years same as point 1
> 4. Freelance- same as point 2
> 
> Here is quick summary:-
> 261313; Points-75
> Invite - Aug.11,2018
> Visa lodged - Sept.25,2018
> Co contact - Dec.6; Spouse Functional ENglish
> Replied to CO - Dec.8 with Degree transcripts and letter from Uni stating course was in English
> Passport renewed ad updated in Immi Account - Jan23,2019
> Form 80 uploaded (didnt upload in the first place and CO didnt ask for it but uploaded to be on safer side) - Feb.17,2019
> Grant - Feb.27,2019
> 
> Good luck to everyone and many thanks to GunBun and NB for their help.


Congrats! All the best for your new life in down under. Thanks for wishing luck to us. really need loads of them


----------



## priyanka20

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes , you need to provide all details of your stay in the past 10 years in form 80 . CO's will easily track your past international travel history based on your passport . So be transparent with your informations
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


I have a doubt here. Lets say we travelled abroad for a short duration may be tourist visa or business visa..do we need to declare this in address history too? My husband traveled quite a few times in last 1-2 years but all were short stays in the range of 2-10 days. We are anyways declaring the actual travel dates in relevant column. But the residential address is still same.


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , you need to provide all details of your stay in the past 10 years in form 80 . CO's will easily track your past international travel history based on your passport . So be transparent with your informations
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> I have a doubt here. Lets say we travelled abroad for a short duration may be tourist visa or business visa..do we need to declare this in address history too? My husband traveled quite a few times in last 1-2 years but all were short stays in the range of 2-10 days. We are anyways declaring the actual travel dates in relevant column. But the residential address is still same.
Click to expand...

No, you don't need to mention the address details for such short duration. You are good to go mentioning just the travel dates.


----------



## azuprejo

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Azuprejo,
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to guide you better, however, sharing my experience.
> 
> We got a CO contact around the same time as you for spouse graduation marksheet which we provided the very next day. We had already provided letter from spouses university stating the degree course was conducted in English language.
> 
> About everything that you have shared already, I guess that should be enough. Since you have already submitted the degree certificate which is issued by the university, a letter from the university would be great.
> 
> In our case, our MARA agent had asked only the primary applicant to take the PTE. There have been cases where CO has asked for Degree marks sheets and Transcripts with some other applicants as well.
> 
> So worry not my friend, your grant should be around the corner and will hit you when you least expect it. Relax and all the best, I know its better said than done.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Thanks Shreyas for your reply.
Feeling more relaxed now after seeing your post.
:


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Kuch bhi ... :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:
> :blabla:
> 
> Saifu and Santo ... Don't know why I can already see the future...  both of you standing on one foot for an hour ....


With hands up 
Santo is a nice one for a "sweet revenge". Thanks for that Bando!


----------



## priyanka20

Bandish said:


> No, you don't need to mention the address details for such short duration. You are good to go mentioning just the travel dates.


Sigh !!


----------



## Saif

ftol1 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Congrats to all people who got the visa granted!
> 
> I had a CO contact asking for proof of Military service, however I didn't do any an I stated that on Form 80. Now it may be confusing but in my country (Mexico) service is mandatory but the system selects people at random and I was not selected for it. I have a document that is given to you when that occurs it only has basic details (name, age, etc) with the letterhead of the National Secretary of Defence.
> 
> What do you suggest I upload in this case? I think I can upload the document I described but no idea on what else and how to specify that I didn't do any service.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> __________________
> INVITE: 11th Nov 2018; LODGED : 1 Dec 2018 ; CO : 27 Feb 2019 Visa grant : Waiting


Welcome to the forum ftol1 !
Please send the same explanation to your CO and attach what you have. What else can you do?


----------



## rkhalid

are grants these days as per anzsco code.Mine is 233411 ie electronics engineer and i can see one grant on 17-Nov thats all..

myself lodged visa on 29Nov'18offshore with 80points.. can anyone explain how long i have to wait as the status is still received.. @bandish can you share your feedback on this please.. thanks


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys do i need to cancel my UAE employment visa before traveling to Australia on 189 visa?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Guys do i need to cancel my UAE employment visa before traveling to Australia on 189 visa??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Dont you think your employers will have it cancelled when you resign?
Btw, this might be helpful...
https://gulfnews.com/how-to/employm...ights-when-leaving-a-job-in-the-uae-1.2191463


----------



## vivinlobo

Saif said:


> Dont you think your employers will have it cancelled when you resign?
> 
> Btw, this might be helpful...
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/how-to/employm...ights-when-leaving-a-job-in-the-uae-1.2191463


Bro I'm not planning to quit my job for a few months as I have some bills to pay. Can I go to Australia and stay for sometime taking annual leave from the present job?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Bro once you resign, your company will cancel your visa. So its better to find a job by taking a long vaccation, then come back and resign. Just my advice.


vivinlobo said:


> Guys do i need to cancel my UAE employment visa before traveling to Australia on 189 visa??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## onemufc

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats. It seems you have gotten an update every 3 months.


Yup. It was a longggg wait.


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I'm not planning to quit my job for a few months as I have some bills to pay. Can I go to Australia and stay for sometime taking annual leave from the present job??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I dont see a reason why you cant...just go ahead.


----------



## dpk choudhary

Bandish said:


> O yours could be tomorrow only... Just chill
> All the Best ...


Hello Dears,

2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me 


Code: 261313
Invited on: 11/10/18
Lodged: 06/11/18
Grant: :noidea:


----------



## manusaavi

No buddy.. I lodged on 03 Nov for the same anzsco. So just chill.


dpk choudhary said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> O yours could be tomorrow only... Just chill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant:
Click to expand...


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


onemufc said:


> Received our Grant today.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Lodgement 21 Aug 2018
> CO contact 26 Nov 2018
> Grant 27 Feb 2019


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

dpk choudhary said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> O yours could be tomorrow only... Just chill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant:
Click to expand...

i am in same boat lodged 29Nov though with different anzsco.. status is still received


----------



## vivinlobo

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats!
> To be frank I was under the opinion the CO was taking days to prepare a big checklist for you since your agent did not upload any of the document. If I remember your agent uploaded all the documents only a week before right? That indicates me the applications are in queue close to 90 days before it reaches the CO hands and then it takes only couple of days to finalize.
> 
> All the very best!


I think the same way they must have touched the application a week before... Because my agent absolutely submitted nothing.. All files were at 0 recieved. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode

chill guys im sep 24th logged in with co contact on dec 20th for rnr current company. no luck yet, im happy seein progress of nov lodged applicants bein processed. hoping dha releases much grants big bang bang grants by weekend tryin to b +ve


----------



## vijeshc

Dear Experts,

I need help regarding a query. In Form 80 for Questions 18 and 19, I have not mentioned the Onsite work location addresses in Q18 and the places I had gone to for Vacation in Q19. Now that I have lodged the Visa and uploaded the documents, what should I be doing to avoid CO contact? Should I resubmit the document with the info? Please suggest....The same is the case of my wife for Q19.


----------



## intruder_

rkhalid said:


> Is there anyone who hasnt been contacted nor any status change in visa status.. i applied on 29th Nov and the status is still received.
> 
> anzsco.233411
> points 80
> lodgment date 29Nov2018


With you on this lodged Nov 28.


----------



## dpk choudhary

intruder_ said:


> With you on this lodged Nov 28.


Me too, lodged on 6th Nov and Still waiting for an update


----------



## Malikaus

manusaavi said:


> Congrates ..can you please share your anzco and lodge date ?
> 
> 
> Malikaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313
> 
> Lodgement date: 10th November 2018
Click to expand...


----------



## Sharmak

Hi all I have two questions .. question -1 am currently out of my residential address for a month at my home town in a different country I tried updating the same in immiaccount using update option but I could see only update postal address or permanent address option. What do I do. Question-2 once I get the PR can I sponsored my husband's parents and brother can they directly come in and stay there with us and work or they have to start from scratch like I did with PTE waiting for invite ACS etc and if they don't work can they stay permanently with us pls advise on these.


----------



## vijeshc

vijeshc said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need help regarding a query. In Form 80 for Questions 18 and 19, I have not mentioned the Onsite work location addresses in Q18 and the places I had gone to for Vacation in Q19. Now that I have lodged the Visa and uploaded the documents, what should I be doing to avoid CO contact? Should I resubmit the document with the info? Please suggest....The same is the case of my wife for Q19.


Can anyone provide me a solution to this please???? Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Rajesh arora

khushboopro said:


> With God's grace, Received the Golden email today!


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got the grant today!


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

mavivj said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mavivj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your grant seems very near ... By 27-Feb-2019 or 08-March-2019.
> 
> All the Best !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish,
> 
> How could I say? Searching for the words to thank you.
> 
> I have received *GRANT *email today 10:35 am IST.
> 
> Thanks for creating a positive vibe in us.
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

sahilb4uonly said:


> Direct Grant received just now .
> I would like to thank everyone here for keeping this forum awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Points : 80 (Including partner points )
> Lodgement Date : 29Nov 2018


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Malikaus said:


> Got the grant email at 10:07 am AEST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish sister your prediction again just off by one day which is highly accurate, you should seriously start thinking of monetising your predictive model.
> 
> @All other members here, thanks for creating a positive and helpful environment here. It really helped me keep positive.
> 
> Keep doing the good work and wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congratulations


----------



## intruder_

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got the grant today!


Congrats !


----------



## Rajesh arora

onemufc said:


> Received our Grant today.
> 
> 261313
> 
> Lodgement 21 Aug 2018
> CO contact 26 Nov 2018
> Grant 27 Feb 2019


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Received my grant today. i.e. Feb.27,2019
> 
> I sought points for 4 companies:-
> 1. MNC - 2 years; provided payslips, contract letter, RnR
> 2. Freelance with only one company- 2 years; provided RnR and bank statements
> 3. MNC -2 years same as point 1
> 4. Freelance- same as point 2
> 
> Here is quick summary:-
> 261313; Points-75
> Invite - Aug.11,2018
> Visa lodged - Sept.25,2018
> Co contact - Dec.6; Spouse Functional ENglish
> Replied to CO - Dec.8 with Degree transcripts and letter from Uni stating course was in English
> Passport renewed ad updated in Immi Account - Jan23,2019
> Form 80 uploaded (didnt upload in the first place and CO didnt ask for it but uploaded to be on safer side) - Feb.17,2019
> Grant - Feb.27,2019
> 
> Good luck to everyone and many thanks to GunBun and NB for their help.


Congratulations


----------



## rkhalid

dpk choudhary said:


> intruder_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> With you on this lodged Nov 28.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, lodged on 6th Nov and Still waiting for an update
Click to expand...

whats ur anzsco code ..


----------



## rkhalid

intruder_ said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone who hasnt been contacted nor any status change in visa status.. i applied on 29th Nov and the status is still received.
> 
> anzsco.233411
> points 80
> lodgment date 29Nov2018
> 
> 
> 
> With you on this lodged Nov 28.
Click to expand...

ur anzsco code..


----------



## intruder_

rkhalid said:


> ur anzsco code..




262112


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys please help me!!

Is it not possible for me to marry after the visa grant? 

Do I need to travel Australia and activate my visa first to apply for the spouse visa?

My church marriage is fixed on May 5th.

Guys can someone help me as I have difficulty getting leave from current employer?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

I checked the conditions attached to 189 visa, it says 8515 not marry before first entry.

Does that mean after my first entry I will be eligible to marry and sponsor my spouse?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

vivinlobo said:


> I checked the conditions attached to 189 visa, it says 8515 not marry before first entry.
> 
> Does that mean after my first entry I will be eligible to marry and sponsor my spouse??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


This is what it looks like as per the condition. You can't marry before first entry. And only after first entry you could marry. Try calling the DHA helpline number to get it confirmed.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vijeshc said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need help regarding a query. In Form 80 for Questions 18 and 19, I have not mentioned the Onsite work location addresses in Q18 and the places I had gone to for Vacation in Q19. Now that I have lodged the Visa and uploaded the documents, what should I be doing to avoid CO contact? Should I resubmit the document with the info? Please suggest....The same is the case of my wife for Q19.


At the end of Form 80 you declare:
_"I declare that:
• the information I have supplied in or with this form is complete,
correct and up-to-date in every detail."_

To prevent a departmental contact during processing, a day after your grant, or many years in the future that may result in your visa being considered to be refused / cancelled for providing false info I would submit a notification of incorrect answers via the Update Us tab on Immiaccount.

Future audits do happen my friend, just be transparent, meticulous, and diligent - and resist the urge to omit information because it is inconvenient.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ftol1 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Congrats to all people who got the visa granted!
> 
> I had a CO contact asking for proof of Military service, however I didn't do any an I stated that on Form 80. Now it may be confusing but in my country (Mexico) service is mandatory but the system selects people at random and I was not selected for it. I have a document that is given to you when that occurs it only has basic details (name, age, etc) with the letterhead of the National Secretary of Defence.
> 
> What do you suggest I upload in this case? I think I can upload the document I described but no idea on what else and how to specify that I didn't do any service.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> __________________
> INVITE: 11th Nov 2018; LODGED : 1 Dec 2018 ; CO : 27 Feb 2019 Visa grant : Waiting


I would definitely upload the document you described for starters.

Perhaps then a statutory declaration stating that in Mexico military service is only mandatory for those selected, and as shown in attached document, you were not selected, and can confirm you have not served in the military. 

Even if you did serve it isn't an issue (e.g. Singapore has two years of compulsory national service for all males), you just need to provide discharge papers / anything else asked.

Good news is CO's are working on Dec 2018 cases for 189!


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

How does CO contact the applicants? Is it always over Email? Or can they call the applicant directly to clarify the minor issues?

The reason I am asking this is I generally don't pick up calls during meetings and the phone is generally on silent mode. So I do see some missed calls from Unknown numbers which I tend to ignore


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Deepti.Sinha said:


> How does CO contact the applicants? Is it always over Email? Or can they call the applicant directly to clarify the minor issues?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is I generally don't pick up calls during meetings and the phone is generally on silent mode. So I do see some missed calls from Unknown numbers which I tend to ignore


With the applicant it should be via email if you've selected that as an option - and all correspondence should be recorded in the Messages tab on Immiaccount  

I know for other visa subclasses, e.g. partner visas, sometimes the CO may speak over the phone with applicants / their appointed MARA agents.


----------



## Ravikhandelwal1989

Hi Guys
Received my grant today for a family of three.
My details are as following
Code 261311
Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
Onshore with 75 points
Claimed spouse points
Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019

Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


----------



## thulili

Big congratulations!! 




Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


----------



## thulili

Hi guys!
Our profile as follows: 
+ Non pro rata code
+ 75 points
+ Visa lodged: 15/02/2019
I believe that I have uploaded all important docs, including Health check and PCC. When will I be given visa grant?


----------



## intruder_

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Congratulations !


----------



## SG

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Congratulations Ravi


----------



## jacky101010

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> Our profile as follows:
> + Non pro rata code
> + 75 points
> + Visa lodged: 15/02/2019
> I believe that I have uploaded all important docs, including Health check and PCC. When will I be given visa grant?


You can actually check immiaccount: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

to compare yourself with similar cases.


----------



## sambitc

Congratulations


----------



## sambitc

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Congratulations


----------



## starcool

Hello seniors, 
Congrats for your grant... All the best for those waiting eagerly....

Is it advisable to take police clearance certificate and medicals before launching the application? Please suggest...


----------



## Ravikhandelwal1989

starcool said:


> Hello seniors,
> Congrats for your grant... All the best for those waiting eagerly....
> 
> Is it advisable to take police clearance certificate and medicals before launching the application? Please suggest...


It is better to get these before hand but if not possible then do not delay lodging application.
Get into the queue as soon as possible.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

starcool said:


> Hello seniors,
> Congrats for your grant... All the best for those waiting eagerly....
> 
> Is it advisable to take police clearance certificate and medicals before launching the application? Please suggest...


PCC can be done anytime. Some people generate HAP ID before lodgement and some after payment of visa fees, where the Health Assessment tab opens up and you can generated HAP ID for Medicals.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Ravi⭐⭐🌟🌟🌟😀😀😀Enjoy the day!


Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


----------



## Sharmak

Anyone kindly respond.


----------



## Sharmak

Sharmak said:


> Hi all I have two questions .. question -1 am currently out of my residential address for a month at my home town in a different country I tried updating the same in immiaccount using update option but I could see only update postal address or permanent address option. What do I do. Question-2 once I get the PR can I sponsored my husband's parents and brother can they directly come in and stay there with us and work or they have to start from scratch like I did with PTE waiting for invite ACS etc and if they don't work can they stay permanently with us pls advise on these.


 pls advise on this


----------



## ipsprabhu

Hi Friends,
I need your help in replying to case officer request for an additional document. Case officer has requested state police certificate for myself and the educational certificate for my wife. 

Will Uploading the documents in immi account is sufficient? Please let me know how should I respond to this additional information request. Please help me.

Thanks,
Senthil Prabhu


----------



## Janubless

*Immi Assessment Commence Email*

Dear Friends,

I Just received an Immi assessment commence email.
Does this mean the processing will take longer? Is this sent randomly ?
Any inputs will help.

I'm a nervous wreck right now.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks.


----------



## winterapril

ipsprabhu said:


> Hi Friends,
> I need your help in replying to case officer request for an additional document. Case officer has requested state police certificate for myself and the educational certificate for my wife.
> 
> Will Uploading the documents in immi account is sufficient? Please let me know how should I respond to this additional information request. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Senthil Prabhu


Maybe you could send the same to the email requesting for the same, in addition to uploading?
just wondering aloud


----------



## winterapril

Janubless said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I Just received an Immi assessment commence email.
> Does this mean the processing will take longer? Is this sent randomly ?
> Any inputs will help.
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck right now.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks.


when did you lodge the visa?


----------



## vijeshc

PrettyIsotonic said:


> At the end of Form 80 you declare:
> _"I declare that:
> • the information I have supplied in or with this form is complete,
> correct and up-to-date in every detail."_
> 
> To prevent a departmental contact during processing, a day after your grant, or many years in the future that may result in your visa being considered to be refused / cancelled for providing false info I would submit a notification of incorrect answers via the Update Us tab on Immiaccount.
> 
> Future audits do happen my friend, just be transparent, meticulous, and diligent - and resist the urge to omit information because it is inconvenient.


So thats it? I have to upload the Form 80 with my updated info and submit a notification of incorrect answers??

Thanks PrettyIsotonic, cos my Agent was clueless...


----------



## Janubless

winterapril said:


> when did you lodge the visa?


I lodged it on Dec 1,2018. My ANZSCO code is 263111.


----------



## SG

Janubless said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I Just received an Immi assessment commence email.
> Does this mean the processing will take longer? Is this sent randomly ?
> Any inputs will help.
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck right now.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks.



Your visa or citizenship application will progress through a number of stages as it is processed by the department — from when you start the application form to when processing of your application is finalized.

Hope this helps!

Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vijeshc said:


> So thats it? I have to upload the Form 80 with my updated info and submit a notification of incorrect answers??
> 
> Thanks PrettyIsotonic, cos my Agent was clueless...


I would just submit a notification of incorrect answers via Immiaccount - unless you have heaps of omitted info.

Do note I am not a MARA agent though, just sharing what I might do. 

If you have a MARA agent, tell them you want to revise your Form 80 and to advise you what to do


----------



## Ravikhandelwal1989

Sharmak said:


> Sharmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all I have two questions .. question -1 am currently out of my residential address for a month at my home town in a different country I tried updating the same in immiaccount using update option but I could see only update postal address or permanent address option. What do I do. Question-2 once I get the PR can I sponsored my husband's parents and brother can they directly come in and stay there with us and work or they have to start from scratch like I did with PTE waiting for invite ACS etc and if they don't work can they stay permanently with us pls advise on these.
> 
> 
> 
> pls advise on this
Click to expand...


Hi 
No need to update if your visit is a temporary change in address.
For second point , you can't sponsor your extended family for 189 visa as this is only for skilled migrants.


----------



## Janubless

Thanks for your response. In the immi account my status still shows as received.


shekharghosh7 said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I Just received an Immi assessment commence email.
> Does this mean the processing will take longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Is this sent randomly ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any inputs will help.
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your visa or citizenship application will progress through a number of stages as it is processed by the department — from when you start the application form to when processing of your application is finalized.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## hena15

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Congratulations...!!


----------



## Sharmak

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Sharmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all I have two questions .. question -1 am currently out of my residential address for a month at my home town in a different country I tried updating the same in immiaccount using update option but I could see only update postal address or permanent address option. What do I do. Question-2 once I get the PR can I sponsored my husband's parents and brother can they directly come in and stay there with us and work or they have to start from scratch like I did with PTE waiting for invite ACS etc and if they don't work can they stay permanently with us pls advise on these.
> 
> 
> 
> pls advise on this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi
> No need to update if your visit is a temporary change in address.
> For second point , you can't sponsor your extended family for 189 visa as this is only for skilled migrants.
Click to expand...

 thank you for your response can I not call them in 489 and thy work there ??


----------



## winterapril

Janubless said:


> I lodged it on Dec 1,2018. My ANZSCO code is 263111.


It just means that your case is being reviewed by a CO. Normally, most IACM has no CO contacts and ends up with a grant any day after. So, atleast yours is beong looked at.
There have been cases of those getting grant from a week to a couple of months after getting this mail. No one till now can extract a pattern of duration after getting this mail.

Some say its just the CO being professional in sending an IACM when he opens a case rather than others who don't bother. Expect a grant or CO contact anyday is what I suggest and be prepared for the same. Meanwhile, relax and upskill yourself in the meantime


----------



## Janubless

Thank You winterApril. Your response certainly eases me out a bit. I hope this turns out for the best in the end. Like you said, I'd probably hone my skills in the meanwhile and stay positive of course!:thumb::thumb:


winterapril said:


> It just means that your case is being reviewed by a CO. Normally, most IACM has no CO contacts and ends up with a grant any day after. So, atleast yours is beong looked at.
> There have been cases of those getting grant from a week to a couple of months after getting this mail. No one till now can extract a pattern of duration after getting this mail.
> 
> Some say its just the CO being professional in sending an IACM when he opens a case rather than others who don't bother. Expect a grant or CO contact anyday is what I suggest and be prepared for the same. Meanwhile, relax and upskill yourself in the meantime


----------



## mav7228

Hi Guys, I need help with this situation.

I am lodging my 189 visa application. 

I was on 485 visa which expired on 9th April 2018.
I had applied for 457 visa on 28th Feb 2018 – Offshore (while travelling) and therefore I wasn’t given a bridging Visa. I thought I might get the visa once my 485 visa expires that is after 9th April 2018. On the day my visa expired I went to the DIBP office and they gave me a Bridging visa on 13th April.
So I did not have visa for 3 days 10th, 11th, 12th of April 2018.
Now while submitting the 189 application should I say YES to the question on page 17
Have you ever overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia)?

I am bit confused and scared please help me.


----------



## Saif

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys, I need help with this situation.
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application.
> 
> I was on 485 visa which expired on 9th April 2018.
> I had applied for 457 visa on 28th Feb 2018 – Offshore (while travelling) and therefore I wasn’t given a bridging Visa. I thought I might get the visa once my 485 visa expires that is after 9th April 2018. On the day my visa expired I went to the DIBP office and they gave me a Bridging visa on 13th April.
> So I did not have visa for 3 days 10th, 11th, 12th of April 2018.
> Now while submitting the 189 application should I say YES to the question on page 17
> Have you ever overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia)?
> 
> I am bit confused and scared please help me.


Please do not go by your whims or our suggestions, overstaying is a serious matter even if it is for 3 days. Please consult a MARA agent and act on their advise. You may also seek help at the DIBP office which issued your bridging visa. Good luck.


----------



## teny.peter

Hi guys I have received a s56 Request for more information. Has anybody received the same?


----------



## Ria Varma

Yes I received the request, if we miss any documents while submission CO will ask you about the pending documents. Just go through the mail and attachments and send the pending documents.
This is what I did in my case.




teny.peter said:


> Hi guys I have received a s56 Request for more information. Has anybody received the same?


----------



## Sanjiv1985

261313 - Dec1 lodgement reported a Direct Grant on immitracker!!

jaggsb, shahid and other December lodgers!! Its just a matter of time.. :clap2:


----------



## teny.peter

Ria Varma said:


> Yes I received the request, if we miss any documents while submission CO will ask you about the pending documents. Just go through the mail and attachments and send the pending documents.
> This is what I did in my case.



Thanks CO actually requested to redo wife's australia pcc


----------



## soniairol

Got our grant today. Had a pretty long journey but happy to have finally reached the finish line . Thanks to this forum for giving me a lot of information and all the best to the rest.

My timeline as follows:

ANZO Code:261313 ( Software Engineer)
ACS: June 2017
PTE: Nov 2017 (Had to wait to go to India to give my test. 2 attempts to get 20 points)
EOI 189: 19-DEC-2017 (70 Pts, Did not claim points for spouse)
ITA: : 10-OCT-2018 ( Applied as primary applicant and husband as secondary)
Visa Lodged (189): 28-11-2018
DIRECT GRANT: 28-2-2019 

PS: Kept the documentation simple and relevant and did not upload too many proofs for each section.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Soniairol 😀😀🌟🌟⭐⭐


soniairol said:


> Got our grant today. Had a pretty long journey but happy to have finally reached the finish line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks to this forum for giving me a lot of information and all the best to the rest.
> 
> My timeline as follows:
> 
> ANZO Code:261313 ( Software Engineer)
> ACS: June 2017
> PTE: Nov 2017 (Had to wait to go to India to give my test. 2 attempts to get 20 points)
> EOI 189: 19-DEC-2017 (70 Pts, Did not claim points for spouse)
> ITA: : 10-OCT-2018 ( Applied as primary applicant and husband as secondary)
> Visa Lodged (189): 28-11-2018
> DIRECT GRANT: 28-2-2019
> 
> PS: Kept the documentation simple and relevant and did not upload too many proofs for each section.


----------



## Sifreh

soniairol said:


> Got our grant today. Had a pretty long journey but happy to have finally reached the finish line . Thanks to this forum for giving me a lot of information and all the best to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZO Code:261313 ( Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS: June 2017
> 
> PTE: Nov 2017 (Had to wait to go to India to give my test. 2 attempts to get 20 points)
> 
> EOI 189: 19-DEC-2017 (70 Pts, Did not claim points for spouse)
> 
> ITA: : 10-OCT-2018 ( Applied as primary applicant and husband as secondary)
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 28-11-2018
> 
> DIRECT GRANT: 28-2-2019
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Kept the documentation simple and relevant and did not upload too many proofs for each section.


Congratulations 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Congratulations 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

teny.peter said:


> Thanks CO actually requested to redo wife's australia pcc


Hi, 
I received a similar request and needed to update my wife´s PCC. I attached all required documents through Immi Account and replied to the email from CO mentioning that I attached docs in ImmiAccount. In the request from CO it was mentioned that we shouldn´t attached any docs via email.


----------



## teny.peter

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> I received a similar request and needed to update my wife´s PCC. I attached all required documents through Immi Account and replied to the email from CO mentioning that I attached docs in ImmiAccount. In the request from CO it was mentioned that we shouldn´t attached any docs via email.


Thanks for the reply to what email address do we need to sent the document? There is no email mentioned in the letter. Also can you please tell me the timeline when you replied back to Co and grant date


----------



## Ptera

teny.peter said:


> Thanks for the reply to what email address do we need to sent the document? There is no email mentioned in the letter. Also can you please tell me the timeline when you replied back to Co and grant date


I received an email from CO with Form s56, etc. 
The same email is also available in Immiacount in messages. So I replied to the email which I received from CO.
CO contacted me on 29.01. and I replied on 21.02. because it took time to obtain required docs.


----------



## hena15

soniairol said:


> Got our grant today. Had a pretty long journey but happy to have finally reached the finish line . Thanks to this forum for giving me a lot of information and all the best to the rest.
> 
> My timeline as follows:
> 
> ANZO Code:261313 ( Software Engineer)
> ACS: June 2017
> PTE: Nov 2017 (Had to wait to go to India to give my test. 2 attempts to get 20 points)
> EOI 189: 19-DEC-2017 (70 Pts, Did not claim points for spouse)
> ITA: : 10-OCT-2018 ( Applied as primary applicant and husband as secondary)
> Visa Lodged (189): 28-11-2018
> DIRECT GRANT: 28-2-2019
> 
> PS: Kept the documentation simple and relevant and did not upload too many proofs for each section.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## starcool

Hello seniors,
I am very much confused , about document upload. For all the experiences, which I am claiming points, i have my offer letter, experience letter,resignation acceptance letter, payslips, tax statement, bank statement. Should i need to upload the statutory declaration, which was used during ACS assessment also?

Offer letter, experience letter, resignation acceptance letter, should I upload as a single pdf ? Can some seniors, guide me on this, or direct me to some threads where it is already discussed ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Oarjon

I lodged my visa application on 30.01.19 with ANZSCO 233311 - Electrical Engineer. Totally clueless about the grant timeline as of now. Any inputs are welcome from you all. Keeping it all together.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

starcool said:


> Hello seniors,
> Congrats for your grant... All the best for those waiting eagerly....
> 
> Is it advisable to take police clearance certificate and medicals before launching the application? Please suggest...



Hi,

Technically you can start the process for getting the PCC before lodging the application, however, for the medicals, you will need a HAP ID which is generated only after you lodge your visa application.

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## Saif

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Technically you can start the process for getting the PCC before lodging the application, however, for the medicals, you will need a HAP ID which is generated only after you lodge your visa application.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Shreyas,

For clarity.
You can generate a HAP ID by creating a new application-health in your immi account, this will generate the HAP ID for you and a referral letter which you can carry for medicals even before lodging your visa application.

Regards,
Saif


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Saif said:


> Shreyas,
> 
> For clarity.
> You can generate a HAP ID by creating a new application-health in your immi account, this will generate the HAP ID for you and a referral letter which you can carry for medicals even before lodging your visa application.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


Yes, I was reading some of the answers after I posted. Sorry my bad, I tried to explain how I was guided by my MARA agent. 

Also, some people suggest that you should take the medicals after lodging the VISA since it gives you more time w.r.t. IED. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thank you,
Shreyas


----------



## Saif

ShreyasPJ said:


> Yes, I was reading some of the answers after I posted. Sorry my bad, I tried to explain how I was guided by my MARA agent.
> 
> Also, some people suggest that you should take the medicals after lodging the VISA since it gives you more time w.r.t. IED. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Thank you,
> Shreyas


I took it prior.
Your IED will be 1 year from PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. A month here n there doesn't matter. What matters is a decision ready application. If the medicals are done beforehand, it makes the application complete from this side with higher chances of an earlier DG if all others docs are ok, this evens out the late IED advantage.
My Opinion.


----------



## priyanka20

starcool said:


> Hello seniors,
> I am very much confused , about document upload. For all the experiences, which I am claiming points, i have my offer letter, experience letter,resignation acceptance letter, payslips, tax statement, bank statement. Should i need to upload the statutory declaration, which was used during ACS assessment also?
> 
> Offer letter, experience letter, resignation acceptance letter, should I upload as a single pdf ? Can some seniors, guide me on this, or direct me to some threads where it is already discussed ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


This is the final list I made after searching few posts in this forum. 
For Main Applicant:

1. Aadhar Card
2. PAN Card
3. Passport first and last page colored scan(including visa stamped pages)
4. Previous Passport(including visa stamped pages)
5. All companies offer letters
6. All companies relieving letters
7. R&R Letters
8. Pay slips(one per quarter)
9. FORM16/IT Returns/FORM26AS
10. All years bank statements
11. ACS Assessment Letter
12. PTE Scorecard
13. FORM80
14. Birth Certificate
15. Degree Certificate
16. Degree Transcript
17. 10th Certificate
18. 12th Certificate
19. Marriage Certificate
20. Passport size photograph
21. Medical (Can be uploaded after applying visa)
22. PCC (Can be uploaded after applying visa)


Hope it helps. And I am consolidating all relevant documents in one file. Like all salary slips in one. Offer and relieving letter for each company in one and so on. We have document upload limit of 60 per applicant.


----------



## Yd16

Hi guys , I have lodge my visa on 30th Nov and got co contact today. It's weird that I have submitted everything including police certificate of my country Malaysia . They still ask for the document again. I have done so . When likely i will be able to receive grant ? It has been long wait :/ it's disappointing despite I have done everything perfectly .


----------



## jacky101010

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys , I have lodge my visa on 30th Nov and got co contact today. It's weird that I have submitted everything including police certificate of my country Malaysia . They still ask for the document again. I have done so . When likely i will be able to receive grant ? It has been long wait :/ it's disappointing despite I have done everything perfectly .


I know that receiving a CO contact after a long wait sucks but seeing the trend you should get it in less than 85 days.
What do they ask? another PCC? why?
Make sure you do it properly, I have seen 3 cases this week which has got 2nd CO contact. That will suck even more.


----------



## starcool

priyanka20 said:


> This is the final list I made after searching few posts in this forum.
> For Main Applicant:
> 
> 1. Aadhar Card
> 2. PAN Card
> 3. Passport first and last page colored scan(including visa stamped pages)
> 4. Previous Passport(including visa stamped pages)
> 5. All companies offer letters
> 6. All companies relieving letters
> 7. R&R Letters
> 8. Pay slips(one per quarter)
> 9. FORM16/IT Returns/FORM26AS
> 10. All years bank statements
> 11. ACS Assessment Letter
> 12. PTE Scorecard
> 13. FORM80
> 14. Birth Certificate
> 15. Degree Certificate
> 16. Degree Transcript
> 17. 10th Certificate
> 18. 12th Certificate
> 19. Marriage Certificate
> 20. Passport size photograph
> 21. Medical (Can be uploaded after applying visa)
> 22. PCC (Can be uploaded after applying visa)
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. And I am consolidating all relevant documents in one file. Like all salary slips in one. Offer and relieving letter for each company in one and so on. We have document upload limit of 60 per applicant.


Thanks priyanka, for this informative post..


----------



## rkhalid

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys , I have lodge my visa on 30th Nov and got co contact today. It's weird that I have submitted everything including police certificate of my country Malaysia . They still ask for the document again. I have done so . When likely i will be able to receive grant ? It has been long wait 😕 it's disappointing despite I have done everything perfectly .


sometimew docs arent uploaded properly due to system issue at their end thats why they ask again for it.. not a big deal atleast you get to know ur application is getting processed.. i submitted on 29th Nov and still waiting for any update.. btw whats ur anzsco.. i highly doubt DHA is picking application as per anzsco code


----------



## jacky101010

rkhalid said:


> sometimew docs arent uploaded properly due to system issue at their end thats why they ask again for it.. not a big deal atleast you get to know ur application is getting processed.. i submitted on 29th Nov and still waiting for any update.. btw whats ur anzsco.. i highly doubt DHA is picking application as per anzsco code


don't worry, I think you will get an update at most in 2 weeks.
IMO, it is better to get later update, but direct grant, than a quick one, but only a CO contact. So you better pray you'll get a direct grant.

oh and on the side note, our fortune teller Madame Bandish believes that the code matters. I trust her tho.


----------



## Yd16

Jacky101010 Yeah it's very frustrating after a long wait. They asked for the same pcc which I have already uploaded upfront.I did it very carefully so that everything is perfect to avoid co contact,but still.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yd16

Rkhalid my anzco is 232111. I am sure your grant is near .


----------



## intruder_

Oarjon said:


> I lodged my visa application on 30.01.19 with ANZSCO 233311 - Electrical Engineer. Totally clueless about the grant timeline as of now. Any inputs are welcome from you all. Keeping it all together.


90 days is the minimum observed historically before either a direct grant or request for missing documents etc. happens. Would recommend checking your application submitted for correctness now and relax for next few months if everything is fine and all required documents supplied.
All the best for your grant !


----------



## rkhalid

**** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2019 ***u*



jacky101010 said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimew docs arent uploaded properly due to system issue at their end thats why they ask again for it.. not a big deal atleast you get to know ur application is getting processed.. i submitted on 29th Nov and still waiting for any update.. btw whats ur anzsco.. i highly doubt DHA is picking application as per anzsco code
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry, I think you will get an update at most in 2 weeks.
> IMO, it is better to get later update, but direct grant, than a quick one, but only a CO contact. So you better pray you'll get a direct grant.
> 
> oh and on the side note, our fortune teller Madame Bandish believes that the code matters. I trust her tho.
Click to expand...

how to check about my fortune with Ms. fortune teller. I tagged her two times in my comments no response.

My anzsco electronics engineer is having v low quota for this year only 300.. and i see only one grant of 17h nov for this code.. do u really think seeing current trend that i have to wait more den oder professions cause of my anzsco


----------



## Lovegill

Hello everyone, 
I have a query regarding “On the paper health assessment” for my baby. 
Visa lodge date: 21 August 2018
CO contact for baby’s passport and birth certificate: 27th November 2018
2nd CO contact: 27th February 2019 ( for report from GP and e-consent from parents) 
CO stated that he needs the above documents before he can ask for “On the paper health assessment”. ( Baby is under 6 months old and in Australia, panel centre doesn’t do visa medical for baby under 6 months of age).
Can someone with similar experience guide me that what will be the next step and how long it will take? The wait is killing.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, I got a co contact for my spouse 815. I have already uplaoded the document and clicked on the button for the information requested. Do i have to send a mail also regarding the document upload. Also by when can i expect a grant post CO contact and uploading the document.


----------



## rkhalid

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts, I got a co contact for my spouse 815. I have already uplaoded the document and clicked on the button for the information requested. Do i have to send a mail also regarding the document upload. Also by when can i expect a grant post CO contact and uploading the document.


can you please state when did you lodged visa


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

rkhalid said:


> Ravi_Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts, I got a co contact for my spouse 815. I have already uplaoded the document and clicked on the button for the information requested. Do i have to send a mail also regarding the document upload. Also by when can i expect a grant post CO contact and uploading the document.
> 
> 
> 
> can you please state when did you lodged visa
Click to expand...

Lodged on Nov 4. Got CO Contact on 26 feb. replied on 27 feb. 262112 anzsco code.


----------



## bssanthosh47

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts, I got a co contact for my spouse 815. I have already uplaoded the document and clicked on the button for the information requested. Do i have to send a mail also regarding the document upload. Also by when can i expect a grant post CO contact and uploading the document.


It is not necessary ! Does the mail ask you to attach it via mail and send it to them , if not it is not required . What u did is sufficient . Current turn around time as per unofficial trend is 90 days but it has come much sooner too for few ppl

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Yd16 said:


> Jacky101010 Yeah it's very frustrating after a long wait. They asked for the same pcc which I have already uploaded upfront.I did it very carefully so that everything is perfect to avoid co contact,but still.


I know it is upsetting to be asked for the same doc . Happens sometime when the uploaded doc is corrupted or CO is unable to fethch the doc from the server . Technical issues which is out of our control . All we can do is do as asked and relax. dont think too much . Your grant is on the way 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

starcool said:


> Hello seniors,
> I am very much confused , about document upload. For all the experiences, which I am claiming points, i have my offer letter, experience letter,resignation acceptance letter, payslips, tax statement, bank statement. Should i need to upload the statutory declaration, which was used during ACS assessment also?
> 
> Offer letter, experience letter, resignation acceptance letter, should I upload as a single pdf ? Can some seniors, guide me on this, or direct me to some threads where it is already discussed ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Adding to what priyanka has already posted , U need to upload the R&R which is a mandatory document and it has to be as per the DHA guidelines . If R&R cannot be fetched from the HR , SD may be uploaded but again this is subjective , som received the grant with SD and some were asked to get the R&R . Depends on the CO. if you cant get the R&R from the HR build the evidence in black & white and attach the mail with HR for reference .

Also attach the PF statement . This is a very important 3rd party evidnece of employment .
Combine all the pay slips of a company to one pdf, tax to one pdf, bank statement to one pdf . do not combine everything and make it to one PDF . make the job of the CO simpler . Do the same for each company and name the file properly. be sure to limit the file size to 5mb and keep in mind that your doc limit for each applicant is 60. 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Sharmak said:


> Hi all I have two questions .. question -1 am currently out of my residential address for a month at my home town in a different country I tried updating the same in immiaccount using update option but I could see only update postal address or permanent address option. What do I do. Question-2 once I get the PR can I sponsored my husband's parents and brother can they directly come in and stay there with us and work or they have to start from scratch like I did with PTE waiting for invite ACS etc and if they don't work can they stay permanently with us pls advise on these.


You are not changing your permanent address . I had updated the postal address thats all.

You cannot sponsor anyone . his brother definately cant stay permanently without a valid PR .
For your husbands parents , hope your husband is secondary appliacant in your application and if he is also a PR holder later he can apply for parent visa . Check DHA website for details . 
His brother has to go through the exact steps you have gone through to get the PR .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Rajesh arora

Ravikhandelwal1989 said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my grant today for a family of three.
> My details are as following
> Code 261311
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018
> Onshore with 75 points
> Claimed spouse points
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continous support.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

soniairol said:


> Got our grant today. Had a pretty long journey but happy to have finally reached the finish line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks to this forum for giving me a lot of information and all the best to the rest.
> 
> My timeline as follows:
> 
> ANZO Code:261313 ( Software Engineer)
> ACS: June 2017
> PTE: Nov 2017 (Had to wait to go to India to give my test. 2 attempts to get 20 points)
> EOI 189: 19-DEC-2017 (70 Pts, Did not claim points for spouse)
> ITA: : 10-OCT-2018 ( Applied as primary applicant and husband as secondary)
> Visa Lodged (189): 28-11-2018
> DIRECT GRANT: 28-2-2019
> 
> PS: Kept the documentation simple and relevant and did not upload too many proofs for each section.


Congratulations


----------



## intruder_

soniairol said:


> Got our grant today. Had a pretty long journey but happy to have finally reached the finish line . Thanks to this forum for giving me a lot of information and all the best to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZO Code:261313 ( Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS: June 2017
> 
> PTE: Nov 2017 (Had to wait to go to India to give my test. 2 attempts to get 20 points)
> 
> EOI 189: 19-DEC-2017 (70 Pts, Did not claim points for spouse)
> 
> ITA: : 10-OCT-2018 ( Applied as primary applicant and husband as secondary)
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 28-11-2018
> 
> DIRECT GRANT: 28-2-2019
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Kept the documentation simple and relevant and did not upload too many proofs for each section.




Congratulations ! We have exact invite and VISA lodge dates just that your occupation code is different and you got your grant !


----------



## Sagar.clr

Hi Guys 
Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following

Code 261312
Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points 
didnt Claim spouse points 
updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
*my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊

Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊

Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.


----------



## Sabareesan

Dear All,

I worked in Tata Communications for 5 years and during my tenure I have visited Saudi Arabia in a Business Visa for around 1.5years.

It was not on a work permit and I was staying in companies accommodation in Saudi Arabia.

Should I need to inform the Engineers Australia team even if it's a Business Visa.

Please could you send me your valuable suggestions.


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> Congratulations ! We have exact invite and VISA lodge dates just that your occupation code is different and you got your grant !


I also lodged on the same day. Please let me know if you get any response and I will let you know if I get.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi Experts,

I have lodged my 189 with 75 points on 30th September,18 for the code 261313 (Software engineer). I had a CO contact on 14th Dec,18 for additional documents which I submitted in 3 days. There has been no update after that.

Can anyone help as till when can I expect the grant? Anyone else in the same position as me?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Nadine1986

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 with 75 points on 30th September,18 for the code 261313 (Software engineer). I had a CO contact on 14th Dec,18 for additional documents which I submitted in 3 days. There has been no update after that.
> 
> Can anyone help as till when can I expect the grant? Anyone else in the same position as me?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Neha



Going with current trends, it should be before mid of March. I am no expert though 🙂. 

Also, what was your CO contact for?

Cheers
Nadine


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi Nadine,

It was for additional documents supporting my employment. They asked for more employment proofs.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## Nadine1986

Don't think Engineers Australia should know of your job locations. Please read the MSA guidelines once to be sure. However the visa application should have the travel history. 



Sabareesan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I worked in Tata Communications for 5 years and during my tenure I have visited Saudi Arabia in a Business Visa for around 1.5years.
> 
> t was not on a work permit and I was staying in companies accommodation in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Should I need to inform the Engineers Australia team even if it's a Business Visa.
> 
> Please could you send me your valuable suggestions.


I


----------



## Nadine1986

Hi Neha, 
Did they ask for any specific employment proofs? 

Cheers
Nadine



nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Nadine,
> 
> It was for additional documents supporting my employment. They asked for more employment proofs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neha


----------



## Nadine1986

Congrats Sagar 🙂



Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following
> 
> Code 261312
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points
> didnt Claim spouse points
> updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
> Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
> *my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊
> 
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> I also lodged on the same day. Please let me know if you get any response and I will let you know if I get.


Sure Harpreet.


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> Sure Harpreet.


They have started picking December applications for other occupations but nothing much for November applications for ICT security. why they are taking so long for ICT security?


----------



## balaaspire17

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Nadine,
> 
> 
> 
> It was for additional documents supporting my employment. They asked for more employment proofs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Neha




Would you mind sharing what were the documents submitted initially and what were submitted after CO contact?

It would be helpful for many. Thanks in advance. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd

RockyRaj said:


> What I understood from the forum responses is Form 815 validity is limited to 6 months. So you may get your IED to be validated within that period. But be happy that you overcome the health assessment.


Thanks for the info, RockyRaj!

Yeah, thats a relief with health assessment.

Another query! Do we need to inform BUPA during our Validation trip? I would be planning to do validation with family and will send them back. I would call them back Aus once I settle down (with Job).


----------



## Swethaganga

Lovegill said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a query regarding “On the paper health assessment” for my baby.
> Visa lodge date: 21 August 2018
> CO contact for baby’s passport and birth certificate: 27th November 2018
> 2nd CO contact: 27th February 2019 ( for report from GP and e-consent from parents)
> CO stated that he needs the above documents before he can ask for “On the paper health assessment”. ( Baby is under 6 months old and in Australia, panel centre doesn’t do visa medical for baby under 6 months of age).
> Can someone with similar experience guide me that what will be the next step and how long it will take? The wait is killing.


I had similar situation for my 485 visa three years back. 
We just need to take the baby to GP and take a letter that GP has seen baby, the hospital will have format. You just need to ask them that this is for visa they will give it. Just upload it, this is evidance that Gp has done physical examination of baby.


----------



## RockyRaj

sameer_vbd said:


> Thanks for the info, RockyRaj!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thats a relief with health assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Another query! Do we need to inform BUPA during our Validation trip? I would be planning to do validation with family and will send them back. I would call them back Aus once I settle down (with Job).




The grant notification would indicate that the for the applicant for whome form 815 is submitted should visit one of the BUPA centre within 2 weeks of landing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Sabareesan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I worked in Tata Communications for 5 years and during my tenure I have visited Saudi Arabia in a Business Visa for around 1.5years.
> 
> It was not on a work permit and I was staying in companies accommodation in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Should I need to inform the Engineers Australia team even if it's a Business Visa.
> 
> Please could you send me your valuable suggestions.




Even though you were not employed for that period by the company in Saudi Arabia you still need to indicate that duration you were working in Saudi Arabia at that work location if you wish to claim points for work experience. It is also with the understanding that your roles and responsibilities have not changed during this work assignment.

Further, please make a note that during visa lodgment you need to include each and every location where all you had visited in the last 10 years and PCC will be required for each country if you had stayed for more than 12 months cumulative in the last 10 year even if it is not on a work visa. I understand you will not get the PCC from Saudi with business visa but CO will ask for that. Check the thread regarding Saudi PCC in the last year 189 lodge gang of 2018 where in one of the applicant had similar case like you and CO contacted for PCC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1

Hi Everyone
What a morning it turned out to be
Gives me immense pleasure to inform that we have *recieved our grant* today finally.
Timeline is below, applied through consultant
80 points ICT-BA 189 EOI on 17.09.18
INVITED: 10.10.18
189 Lodge: 31.10.18 complete application:clock:
Granted: 01.03.19

Much happy and will pray for everyone waiting for a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:

Will like to thanks Newbienz/NB and other forum members for much guidance provided

Thanks and Regards


----------



## intruder_

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> What a morning it turned out to be
> 
> Gives me immense pleasure to inform that we have *recieved our grant* today finally.
> 
> Timeline is below, applied through consultant
> 
> 80 points ICT-BA 189 EOI on 17.09.18
> 
> INVITED: 10.10.18
> 
> 189 Lodge: 31.10.18 complete application:clock:
> 
> Granted: 01.03.19
> 
> 
> 
> Much happy and will pray for everyone waiting for a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Will like to thanks Newbienz/NB and other forum members for much guidance provided
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Congrats and best wishes !


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> They have started picking December applications for other occupations but nothing much for November applications for ICT security. why they are taking so long for ICT security?


Probably more checks than most occupations .


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Immigrantno1 ⭐⭐🌟🌟🌟😀😀Good luck 😀


Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> What a morning it turned out to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me immense pleasure to inform that we have *recieved our grant* today finally.
> Timeline is below, applied through consultant
> 80 points ICT-BA 189 EOI on 17.09.18
> INVITED: 10.10.18
> 189 Lodge: 31.10.18 complete application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted: 01.03.19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much happy and will pray for everyone waiting for a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will like to thanks Newbienz/NB and other forum members for much guidance provided
> 
> Thanks and Regards


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Sagar😀😀🌟🌟⭐⭐ Good luck😀😀


Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following
> 
> Code 261312
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points
> didnt Claim spouse points
> updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
> Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
> *my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊
> 
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

*Got the most anticipated mail at 9:18 am aedt.*

Hi All, 

Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact. 

Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses. 

For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.

Now the real journey starts...


----------



## intruder_

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> 
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


Congrats ! Enjoy the moment.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84

Hi Nadine / Balaspire,

For my employment proof, I had only submitted the letters issued by my companies on their letterheads. I had thought that would be enough, but the CO contacted me for additional documents such as payslips, ITRs etc. I provided these as well later on.

Still waiting for further reply / grant from the CO on this. The waiting has been too long.

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> Probably more checks than most occupations .


What types checks? Maybe skill assessment?


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> Probably more checks than most occupations .


What types checks? skill assessment?


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> What types checks? Maybe skill assessment?




Just got a grant mail for three for us! 
Details will share soon.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Ravi😀😀⭐⭐🌟🌟 You must feel ecstatic 😀😀 Good luck 😀😀


Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hi guys,

Finally happy to get into the visa lodge gang after staying for a long time in EOI submitted Accountants thread haha.

File lodged on 15th Jan. Lets hope as per the trend, I get it by 15th April

All the best to all


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi friend,
Do you claim experience points? If yes maybe it takes some extra time to verify.
If no experience points, given your application is decision ready which is enough documents, your grant will come very shortly.
I have the same occupation, ITA, lodged after you a few days, 22 November, but got the direct grant 3 days ago.





piyush_n said:


> Hi All, I got my invite on 11th November after struggling for around 3 years. Occupation - General Accountant (85 Points).
> I have Lodged my visa on 15th November. Till now there is no update.
> 
> @Bandish - Request you to please predict the grant date.
> 
> I want to resign from my current company as soon as possible.


----------



## harpreet22

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


WOW....... Congrats


----------



## harpreet22

intruder_ said:


> Just got a grant mail for three for us!
> Details will share soon.


Oh wow..... congrats. Onshore or offshore? Can you please provide the points breakdown and documents you uploaded?


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following
> 
> Code 261312
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points
> didnt Claim spouse points
> updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
> Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
> *my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊
> 
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> What a morning it turned out to be
> Gives me immense pleasure to inform that we have *recieved our grant* today finally.
> Timeline is below, applied through consultant
> 80 points ICT-BA 189 EOI on 17.09.18
> INVITED: 10.10.18
> 189 Lodge: 31.10.18 complete application:clock:
> Granted: 01.03.19
> 
> Much happy and will pray for everyone waiting for a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will like to thanks Newbienz/NB and other forum members for much guidance provided
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> Oh wow..... congrats. Onshore or offshore? Can you please provide the points breakdown and documents you uploaded?


Here are the timelines for now
ANZSCO: 262112
EOI: 1/9/2018
INVITE: 11/10/2018
VISA LODGED: 28/11/2018
POINTS: 70
GRANT: 1/3/2019
IED: 25/10/2019


----------



## JD DB

Congratulations Ryan on your grant. 
Could you share the name of your CO. Also, did you send a mail to CO after uploading the document post CO contact.


Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


----------



## Travel1122

Congrats Guys for your grants, awesome news..


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Congratulations Ravi!

Enjoy the moment!!! :clap2:

Is your IED based on your PCC and/or Medical expiry dates?
Please share for the benefit of all forum members..



Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


----------



## Janubless

Oh wowwww... congratulations intruder 😀😀🌟🌟🌟⭐⭐ enjoy the day and good luck🌟🌟⭐⭐


intruder_ said:


> harpreet22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What types checks? Maybe skill assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a grant mail for three for us!
> Details will share soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismiya

Hai friends i need some info about australia student visa detail can anyone give me some info or can anyone ping me the detail ? We r from india especially i need info about health insurance? Pls help


----------



## Nadine1986

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Nadine / Balaspire,
> 
> For my employment proof, I had only submitted the letters issued by my companies on their letterheads. I had thought that would be enough, but the CO contacted me for additional documents such as payslips, ITRs etc. I provided these as well later on.
> 
> Still waiting for further reply / grant from the CO on this. The waiting has been too long.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neha


Thanks Neha 🙂


----------



## Alex Gee

Hello guys. I lodged my application on 12 Nov 2018 and now waiting for grant/CO contact. I have changed my address recently. Aside from update my address in immiaccount, do I need to submit a new Form 80 to list my new residential address? Thank you.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

JD DB said:


> Congratulations Ryan on your grant.
> Could you share the name of your CO. Also, did you send a mail to CO after uploading the document post CO contact.
> 
> 
> Ravi_Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...
Click to expand...

Thank you so much jd db. My CO was Catherine. Also i haven’t sent any mail to the dha. I uploaded the document and pressed the requested information provided button.


----------



## shahid15

Congrats everyone
Hoping for a grant this month


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Congratulations Ravi!
> 
> Enjoy the moment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your IED based on your PCC and/or Medical expiry dates?
> Please share for the benefit of all forum members..
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi_Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...
Click to expand...

Thank you so much sanjiv1985. My ied was given based kn medicals. My spouse medicals was submitted on 5th dec. but they asked for 815 and after that medicals date was deducted by 6 months. So the ied is 05th june. My pcc was done on 22nd oct.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Alex Gee said:


> Hello guys. I lodged my application on 12 Nov 2018 and now waiting for grant/CO contact. I have changed my address recently. Aside from update my address in immiaccount, do I need to submit a new Form 80 to list my new residential address? Thank you.


No you don't as your Form 80 was accurate when dated and signed


----------



## ozdream06

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 with 75 points on 30th September,18 for the code 261313 (Software engineer). I had a CO contact on 14th Dec,18 for additional documents which I submitted in 3 days. There has been no update after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help as till when can I expect the grant? Anyone else in the same position as me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Neha


I'm in the same boat. Lodged on 27th Sep (261313 with75 points) and got CO contact on 14 Dec for 815 health undertaking. Still waiting for the grant 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Gee

My case has no experience points but still take long. Funny part is I see some people with exact same occupation code, same points, and lodge way after me but they already got grant and I'm still waiting. I guess it depends on which CO you are allocated to.



Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi friend,
> Do you claim experience points? If yes maybe it takes some extra time to verify.
> If no experience points, given your application is decision ready which is enough documents, your grant will come very shortly.
> I have the same occupation, ITA, lodged after you a few days, 22 November, but got the direct grant 3 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piyush_n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I got my invite on 11th November after struggling for around 3 years. Occupation - General Accountant (85 Points).
> I have Lodged my visa on 15th November. Till now there is no update.
> 
> @Bandish - Request you to please predict the grant date.
> 
> I want to resign from my current company as soon as possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


Congratulations Ravi!
*
A couple of days after the CO contact*, a very calming effect upon all CO contacted people I'm sure.
All the best mate!


----------



## Saif

intruder_ said:


> Just got a grant mail for three for us!
> Details will share soon.


Congrats bro! It's raining grants.


----------



## pragathes

Hello Expats!

I need a piece of advice. I lodged my case as an Electronics Engineer on Sep 15, 2018 and got a CO contact on Nov 23, 2018 asking for my Spouse PTE scorecard though it was electronically sent from Pearson. I responded back on the same day and I dropped a mail to my CO - Sally from Adelaide. It has been more than 3 months now and the status remains the same as "Further Assessment". 

There has been a significant increase in the number of grants for CO contact cases in the past two weeks but still seeing no update about my case is more depressing. I am not sure if I should write or call to the DHA to ask about the status. I am pretty sure there are many friends like me in the same boat waiting for their grants post CO contact. Can you please let me know if this wait time is ideal so that I will continue to wait with a peace of mind or should I try reaching out to them! I am not sure if this sounds crazy but this wait is actually killing!!


----------



## Saif

pragathes said:


> Hello Expats!
> 
> I need a piece of advice. I lodged my case as an Electronics Engineer on Sep 15, 2018 and got a CO contact on Nov 23, 2018 asking for my Spouse PTE scorecard though it was electronically sent from Pearson. I responded back on the same day and I dropped a mail to my CO - Sally from Adelaide. It has been more than 3 months now and the status remains the same as "Further Assessment".
> 
> There has been a significant increase in the number of grants for CO contact cases in the past two weeks but still seeing no update about my case is more depressing. I am not sure if I should write or call to the DHA to ask about the status. I am pretty sure there are many friends like me in the same boat waiting for their grants post CO contact. Can you please let me know if this wait time is ideal so that I will continue to wait with a peace of mind or should I try reaching out to them! I am not sure if this sounds crazy but this wait is actually killing!!


There is no harm in making a polite inquiry with the DHA at this time.


----------



## Akha04

Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following
> 
> Code 261312
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points
> didnt Claim spouse points
> updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
> Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
> *my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊
> 
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.


Woww Congragulations


----------



## hena15

Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following
> 
> Code 261312
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points
> didnt Claim spouse points
> updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
> Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
> *my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊
> 
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Akha04

intruder_ said:


> harpreet22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What types checks? Maybe skill assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a grant mail for three for us!
> Details will share soon.
Click to expand...

Congragulations


----------



## dkkrlaus

soniairol said:


> Got our grant today. Had a pretty long journey but happy to have finally reached the finish line . Thanks to this forum for giving me a lot of information and all the best to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZO Code:261313 ( Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS: June 2017
> 
> PTE: Nov 2017 (Had to wait to go to India to give my test. 2 attempts to get 20 points)
> 
> EOI 189: 19-DEC-2017 (70 Pts, Did not claim points for spouse)
> 
> ITA: : 10-OCT-2018 ( Applied as primary applicant and husband as secondary)
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 28-11-2018
> 
> DIRECT GRANT: 28-2-2019
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Kept the documentation simple and relevant and did not upload too many proofs for each section.


Congrats !! I too have the same Anzo and lodged on 27-Nov-18. Still no update on mine !! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> What a morning it turned out to be
> Gives me immense pleasure to inform that we have *recieved our grant* today finally.
> Timeline is below, applied through consultant
> 80 points ICT-BA 189 EOI on 17.09.18
> INVITED: 10.10.18
> 189 Lodge: 31.10.18 complete application:clock:
> Granted: 01.03.19
> 
> Much happy and will pray for everyone waiting for a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will like to thanks Newbienz/NB and other forum members for much guidance provided
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## hena15

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


Wow..Lucky you.. Congratulations!!!


----------



## hena15

intruder_ said:


> Just got a grant mail for three for us!
> Details will share soon.


Congratulations


----------



## turiguiliano

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


Congrats ! Well deserved. Enjoy the moment and have a blast.


----------



## turiguiliano

intruder_ said:


> Just got a grant mail for three for us!
> Details will share soon.


Congrats. Good to see CO being active. Brings in hope for folks like us.


----------



## turiguiliano

Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following
> 
> Code 261312
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points
> didnt Claim spouse points
> updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
> Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
> *my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊
> 
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.



Congrats. All the best and enjoy the moment.


----------



## Akha04

khadija1986 said:


> Hi I got my grant on 22 feb, 2019. My timelines are
> Anzocode: 233311, Electrical Engineer.
> EA assessment: July 2017
> PTE score: 79+ each on June 2018 after 7th attempt.
> Invited: 20 June 2018
> PCC: 30 July 2018 (Delay for agent)
> Lodged visa: 6 Aug 2018
> CO contact: 02 Nov 2018 for health assessment.
> Health provided: 14 Nov 2018
> Health clearance provided by: by 15 Feb 2019 (long time)
> Grant: 22 Feb 2019. Yeeeeeee!!!!!


Congragulations


----------



## vivinlobo

Can someone elaborate condition 8515 which is applied to 189 visa points tested category?

I want to know after my initial entry to australia and exit from Australia will I be allowed to marry.

It will also help many first time immigrants who are unmarried during the grant. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMYBOY

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to everyone who got the grant. All the best.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

That's right. 
Just the following docs:-
1. RnR (stating that I am "service provider" in the position of "Software engineer")
2. Contract letter. Stating no of hours and salary in dollars.
3. Didn't even provide bank statements for the latest freelance experience.

May be my company is renowned as we have many big shot customers in Australia who are using our tools.
Plus, I got everything notarized.

Nothing else.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

rahul80 said:


> Hey ausMigration:
> 
> Congrats, and good luck with Aus! Just a quick question, for your freelance gig, you just provided RnR and bank statements, and nothing else (tax statements, payslips etc), and the CO didn't ask for anything else? Thanks in advance for the confirmation.


That's right. 
Just the following docs:-
1. RnR (stating that I am "service provider" in the position of "Software engineer")
2. Contract letter. Stating no of hours and salary in dollars.
3. Didn't even provide bank statements for the latest freelance experience.

May be my company is renowned as we have many big shot customers in Australia who are using our tools.
Plus, I got everything notarized.

Nothing else. layball:


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Can someone elaborate condition 8515 which is applied to 189 visa points tested category?
> 
> I want to know after my initial entry to australia and exit from Australia will I be allowed to marry.
> 
> It will also help many first time immigrants who are unmarried during the grant.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


That's exactly the point mentioned on the DHA website. Once you make your validation trip, your PR is activated/secure and no other applicant can be included in the same (i think this is why the rule exists). Later when you marry, you'll have to apply for your spouse afresh on a partner visa . This is my understanding.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Saif said:


> Congratulations Ravi!
> *
> A couple of days after the CO contact*, a very calming effect upon all CO contacted people I'm sure.
> All the best mate!


Very true, I've been seeing people getting grants approximately 80-90 days after CO contact. This is very re-assuring.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi All, what all we can check in VEVO once the visa is granted.


----------



## New_asp

Passport number, Visa details, if you are primary applicant... basically most of the things in grant letter ...


----------



## vivinlobo

Saif said:


> That's exactly the point mentioned on the DHA website. Once you make your validation trip, your PR is activated/secure and no other applicant can be included in the same (i think this is why the rule exists). Later when you marry, you'll have to apply for your spouse afresh on a partner visa . This is my understanding.


Yeah saif Bro, that is what my friend in Australia told me.. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Dears,
Any October lodged aspirants here who didn't get any update from CO yet? (neither grant nor CO contact nor Commencement mail)? I lodged on Oct 18, I didn't receive any update and status still seems Received


----------



## Elu

Many many congratulations 🎆 to all who has received their golden mail!


----------



## sharma.shailender

*Delay after 2nd CO Contact*

Hi Friends,

Can someone pls share any suggestion or prediction for my case. My details and timelines are in the signature. It has been 9 months since I lodged my application.

I got 1st CO contact in Sep 2018 and I was asked to submit Form-815. (The mantoux test for my daughter was positive, but the follow-up chest X-Ray was normal). The medical clearance was already provided in immiaccount. I submitted form-815 the very next day.

Then there was no update for the next four and a half months and by this time, the validity of medicals for my daughter got expired (it's validity was reduced to 6 months because of form-815). 

On 4th Feb, I got 2nd CO-contact to repeat the medicals and I completed it on 14th Feb. The medical status is now again "medical clearance provided".

I have tried mailing them and also called them a couple of times. The last call was on 26th Feb and the CC executive agreed to add a note, but mentioned that there's no guarantee that CO will see this note.

Is it again going to take 90-100 days after 2nd CO contact. If that's the case, then my PCC and medicals for the rest of the family members might expire by then. 

Not sure what I should do next. Should I keep calling them every week. My agent is not willing to take any action from his side. All the travel plans for my family are on hold because of this uncertainty.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Regards,
Shailender


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Yeah saif Bro, that is what my friend in Australia told me..
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Good luck with that Vivin.
Congratulations on your marriage well in advance.


----------



## vivinlobo

Saif said:


> Good luck with that Vivin.
> 
> Congratulations on your marriage well in advance.


Thank you Bro   

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can someone pls share any suggestion or prediction for my case. My details and timelines are in the signature. It has been 9 months since I lodged my application.
> 
> I got 1st CO contact in Sep 2018 and I was asked to submit Form-815. (The mantoux test for my daughter was positive, but the follow-up chest X-Ray was normal). The medical clearance was already provided in immiaccount. I submitted form-815 the very next day.
> 
> Then there was no update for the next four and a half months and by this time, the validity of medicals for my daughter got expired (it's validity was reduced to 6 months because of form-815).
> 
> On 4th Feb, I got 2nd CO-contact to repeat the medicals and I completed it on 14th Feb. The medical status is now again "medical clearance provided".
> 
> I have tried mailing them and also called them a couple of times. The last call was on 26th Feb and the CC executive agreed to add a note, but mentioned that there's no guarantee that CO will see this note.
> 
> Is it again going to take 90-100 days after 2nd CO contact. If that's the case, then my PCC and medicals for the rest of the family members might expire by then.
> 
> Not sure what I should do next. Should I keep calling them every week. My agent is not willing to take any action from his side. All the travel plans for my family are on hold because of this uncertainty.
> 
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


What to say here Shailender, just that my heart feels for you brother. It is so frustrating to be putting everything on hold just because a life changing milestone is about to arrive but not arriving for some reason.
Mate, keep your cool and enjoy with your family till the time it happens. I know it's easier said than done but what else can you do? Do keep calling them at least once a weak and hopefully one of them leaves a note to your CO. Hopefully nothing else is required from your side now.
I anticipate your grant coming your way sooner rather than later.
Relax and wait for your time. Good luck.


----------



## Mohammed786

I have limited information with regards to spouse visa. The processing time and the visa fee is higher than processing a skilled visa. I might be wrong, but better check it



vivinlobo said:


> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the point mentioned on the DHA website. Once you make your validation trip, your PR is activated/secure and no other applicant can be included in the same (i think this is why the rule exists). Later when you marry, you'll have to apply for your spouse afresh on a partner visa . This is my understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah saif Bro, that is what my friend in Australia told me..
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## azuprejo

*Cos moved to Dec cases*

Hi Experts

As per the trend is it safe to believe that COs have moved to Dec cases ?

I know that some Nov caes are still pending, that will be cleared by the next week or so.

Also, I am expecting Dec cases will be less including the CO contacts because of the holidays and less invitations compared to previous months..

And by mid of March almost all Dec cases will be done and they will be moving to Jan cases ...... my time line will give a fare idea why I am calculating all these..:frog::frog:


----------



## Saif

Mohammed786 said:


> I have limited information with regards to spouse visa. The processing time and the visa fee is higher than processing a skilled visa. I might be wrong, but better check it


Yes exactly! A lot of people have done it in the past. There is no price (effort or expense) to bring a loved one in


----------



## sharma.shailender

Saif said:


> What to say here Shailender, just that my heart feels for you brother. It is so frustrating to be putting everything on hold just because a life changing milestone is about to arrive but not arriving for some reason.
> 
> Mate, keep your cool and enjoy with your family till the time it happens. I know it's easier said than done but what else can you do? Do keep calling them at least once a weak and hopefully one of them leaves a note to your CO. Hopefully nothing else is required from your side now.
> 
> I anticipate your grant coming your way sooner rather than later.
> 
> Relax and wait for your time. Good luck.


Thanks buddy for your comments..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyasPJ

azuprejo said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> As per the trend is it safe to believe that COs have moved to Dec cases ?
> 
> I know that some Nov caes are still pending, that will be cleared by the next week or so.
> 
> Also, I am expecting Dec cases will be less including the CO contacts because of the holidays and less invitations compared to previous months..
> 
> And by mid of March almost all Dec cases will be done and they will be moving to Jan cases ...... my time line will give a fare idea why I am calculating all these..:frog::frog:


Hi, 

I'm no expert here, but I know what you're saying. 

Hopefully sooner than later buddy! :amen:

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## Nadine1986

Next week should tell you this. You will probably be right if it gets moved a week or so in December by the end of next week. 

Cheers
Nadine



azuprejo said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> As per the trend is it safe to believe that COs have moved to Dec cases ?
> 
> I know that some Nov caes are still pending, that will be cleared by the next week or so.
> 
> Also, I am expecting Dec cases will be less including the CO contacts because of the holidays and less invitations compared to previous months..
> 
> And by mid of March almost all Dec cases will be done and they will be moving to Jan cases ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. my time line will give a fare idea why I am calculating all these..


----------



## jacky101010

azuprejo said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> As per the trend is it safe to believe that COs have moved to Dec cases ?
> 
> I know that some Nov caes are still pending, that will be cleared by the next week or so.
> 
> Also, I am expecting Dec cases will be less including the CO contacts because of the holidays and less invitations compared to previous months..
> 
> And by mid of March almost all Dec cases will be done and they will be moving to Jan cases ...... my time line will give a fare idea why I am calculating all these..:frog::frog:


I don't mean to be the Devil's Advocate, but I don't think it's gonna happen seeing how November still has 52% unprocessed cases.
Although I do hope they move that fast.

It seems like they are rushing ahead to a new date at the beginning of the month, then move back afterwards.
They did this on last Dec with Sep cases, last Jan with Oct cases, and last month with Nov cases. They moved far ahead to the new month then they went back.

CMIIW, but I would expect a significant amount of Dec cases next week but after that they are going back finishing Nov cases. 
My prediction is, by the end of the month, Nov cases will be done, CO contact till Sep/Oct is done, and a sporadic of Dec cases here and there.

Please don't hate me for this post!

As a comparison, for February, Oct case is not even done, CO contact is not even done for Aug, but we have already seen Nov cases.
And they start hitting the 6 month timeline for a lot of cases.


----------



## rkhalid

jacky101010 said:


> azuprejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> 
> As per the trend is it safe to believe that COs have moved to Dec cases ?
> 
> I know that some Nov caes are still pending, that will be cleared by the next week or so.
> 
> Also, I am expecting Dec cases will be less including the CO contacts because of the holidays and less invitations compared to previous months..
> 
> And by mid of March almost all Dec cases will be done and they will be moving to Jan cases ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. my time line will give a fare idea why I am calculating all these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be the Devil's Advocate, but I don't think it's gonna happen seeing how November still has 52% unprocessed cases.
> Although I do hope they move that fast.
> 
> It seems like they are rushing ahead to a new date at the beginning of the month, then move back afterwards.
> They did this on last Dec with Sep cases, last Jan with Oct cases, and last month with Nov cases. They moved far ahead to the new month then they went back.
> 
> CMIIW, but I would expect a significant amount of Dec cases next week but after that they are going back finishing Nov cases.
> My prediction is, by the end of the month, Nov cases will be done, CO contact till Sep/Oct is done, and a sporadic of Dec cases here and there.
> 
> Please don't hate me for this post!
> 
> As a comparison, for February, Oct case is not even done, CO contact is not even done for Aug, but we have already seen Nov cases.
> And they start hitting the 6 month timeline for a lot of cases.
Click to expand...

considering ur answer what can i expect to hear any response as i submitted on 29'Nov and havent seen any progress yet no co contact no grant..


----------



## Rajesh arora

Sagar.clr said:


> Hi Guys
> Received my most awaited email (GRANT) yesterday for a family of 2. My details are as following
> 
> Code 261312
> Lodged on 13 Nov 2018 Onshore with 70points
> didnt Claim spouse points
> updated change of circumstances for Change of address ( change in syd address)on 22nd FEB
> Renewed my passport and updated on 22nd FEB before any CO contact( was to be expired in june2019)
> *my wife’s medical had expired on 5th FEB but in between she had not travelled*😊
> 
> Direct grant on 28th Feb 2019 5PM 😊
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this group for continuous support, forum is of great help and Best of luck to all in waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> What a morning it turned out to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me immense pleasure to inform that we have *recieved our grant* today finally.
> Timeline is below, applied through consultant
> 80 points ICT-BA 189 EOI on 17.09.18
> INVITED: 10.10.18
> 189 Lodge: 31.10.18 complete application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted: 01.03.19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much happy and will pray for everyone waiting for a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will like to thanks Newbienz/NB and other forum members for much guidance provided
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning we got the golden mail for 2 of us. Our journey started on Dec 2017. Got the positive skills assessment on march 2018. My biggest roadblock was PTE which i overcame on august 2018 after 4 attempts. Got the invitation on 11th oct and finally lodged the visa on 04th nov. The waiting started anticipating that will get a grant soon. On 26th feb, got a CO contact for spouse form 815 and then after uploading it on 27th feb thought that we will get our grant by April end. But to our shock more than surprise we saw the golden mail in our mailbox today. It was super fast after the CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have helped me in this journey. Special thanks to NB, Bandish, saif, santoshbs, prettyisotonic for their timely responses.
> 
> For all those people who are waiting foe their grant, just hang in there you will see the golden mail soon in your mailboxes.
> 
> Now the real journey starts...


Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations Immigrantno1, Ravi_Ryan, Sagar.clr 🙂
Wish you good luck...

Great to know that you got your grant Ravi_Ryan... 🙂

Happy for you all...


----------



## dpk choudhary

dpk choudhary said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations 😀😀🌟🌟Good luck 😀😀


dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

dpk choudhary said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!


Congratulations dpk choudhary 🙂
Best wishes for the future...


----------



## sameer_vbd

RockyRaj said:


> The grant notification would indicate that the for the applicant for whome form 815 is submitted should visit one of the BUPA centre within 2 weeks of landing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks RockyRaj, 

Any Idea how much time that process will take? I heard it needs to be done once you have address of stay as it will take 3 - 4 weeks. Not sure about info though.


----------



## sameer_vbd

dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, dpk choudhary,
Click to expand...


----------



## vivinlobo

dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> 
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> 
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> With hands up
> Santo is a nice one for a "sweet revenge". Thanks for that Bando!


He he... Yeah more effective ... :tongue: :tongue:

Bando... thats a new one for me ..


----------



## am0gh

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Everyone
> What a morning it turned out to be
> Gives me immense pleasure to inform that we have *recieved our grant* today finally.
> Timeline is below, applied through consultant
> 80 points ICT-BA 189 EOI on 17.09.18
> INVITED: 10.10.18
> 189 Lodge: 31.10.18 complete application:clock:
> Granted: 01.03.19
> 
> Much happy and will pray for everyone waiting for a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will like to thanks Newbienz/NB and other forum members for much guidance provided
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## hena15

dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck!


dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## azuprejo

*passport pages with visa stamping*

Hi Experts,

Is it necessary to upload all passport pages with visa stamping / entry / exit dates?

I have not uploaded those just to make sure I avoid 2nd CO contact is it safe to upload those?


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> Kuch bhi ... :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:
> :blabla:
> 
> Saifu and Santo ... Don't know why I can already see the future...  both of you standing on one foot for an hour ....


hehehe .. no kuch bi in sachayi  

already punishments r lining up for us 

cheers
santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Bandish said:


> He he... Yeah more effective ... :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Bando... thats a new one for me ..


santo is a old one  many call me that . lol

Bando .. haha that is definately a funny one 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vivinlobo

Anyone moving to Melbourne this April? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

vivinlobo said:


> Anyone moving to Melbourne this April?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I am planning to. But still waiting for Grant. 
I can help you in case you need any info as my husband is in Melbourne.


----------



## Bandish

azuprejo said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is it necessary to upload all passport pages with visa stamping / entry / exit dates?
> 
> I have not uploaded those just to make sure I avoid 2nd CO contact is it safe to upload those?


If you have provided all required PCCs then no need to worry.


----------



## manusaavi

Congrates....hope mine is also on the way soon.🙏


dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> He he... Yeah more effective ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bando... thats a new one for me ..
> 
> 
> 
> santo is a old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many call me that . lol
> 
> Bando .. haha that is definately a funny one
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

If Santo feels old, then try it's hindi pronunciation 😛...


----------



## manusaavi

When did you lodge and what's your anzsco ?


Usha Balla said:


> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone moving to Melbourne this April?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to. But still waiting for Grant.
> I can help you in case you need any info as my husband is in Melbourne.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> hehehe .. no kuch bi in sachayi
> 
> already punishments r lining up for us
> 
> cheers
> santhosh


Punishment of long flight duration to Australia ...  So u r loving these sweet punishments


----------



## adichauhan

*Anyone moving to Sydney in mid 2019*

Hi

I am planning to move to Sydney in 2019 Q2. Is there anyone moving to Sydney in 2019 here? And is there a group that we can join or all form together?

Any insight would be helpful about what to perp up as we make the move...


----------



## Rajesh arora

dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...


----------



## Rupi2cool

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Dears,
> Any October lodged aspirants here who didn't get any update from CO yet? (neither grant nor CO contact nor Commencement mail)? I lodged on Oct 18, I didn't receive any update and status still seems Received


same here, lodged on Oct 19th..


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Usha Balla said:


> I am planning to. But still waiting for Grant.
> I can help you in case you need any info as my husband is in Melbourne.


Even I am waiting for grant. Planning to move to Melbourne by July-Aug.

Would be great if we can have a whatsapp group for Melbourne, which I haven't found yet. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## turiguiliano

dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Enjoy the moment. Good to see a software engineer getting a grant. Makes me believe that we're one of the required commodities.  One more case to solidify our belief on Banidsh's predictions. Hope mine comes too as per prediction. :fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## vivinlobo

Usha Balla said:


> I am planning to. But still waiting for Grant.
> I can help you in case you need any info as my husband is in Melbourne.


Which visa did your husband apply for you? What is the processing time? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

manusaavi said:


> When did you lodge and what's your anzsco ?
> 
> 
> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone moving to Melbourne this April?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to. But still waiting for Grant.
> I can help you in case you need any info as my husband is in Melbourne.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Anzsco: 261112: systems analyst
Lodged on: 18th aug 2018
Co contact: 7th Nov 2018


----------



## Usha Balla

vivinlobo said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to. But still waiting for Grant.
> I can help you in case you need any info as my husband is in Melbourne.
> 
> 
> 
> Which visa did your husband apply for you? What is the processing time?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He didn't apply anything😬 He is on 457 visa since 2017. 
I applied for PR as main applicant. Still waiting.


----------



## Usha Balla

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to. But still waiting for Grant.
> I can help you in case you need any info as my husband is in Melbourne.
> 
> 
> 
> Even I am waiting for grant. Planning to move to Melbourne by July-Aug.
> 
> Would be great if we can have a whatsapp group for Melbourne, which I haven't found yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Would be great if you can create a group. I will message you my number


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe .. no kuch bi in sachayi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already punishments r lining up for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Punishment of long flight duration to Australia ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So u r loving these sweet punishments
Click to expand...

Hey Bandish the flight isn't too bad. Fares are also cheap. Around 40k round trip. 
What's really bad is the food they serve. 
Only srilankan airlines is better


----------



## manusaavi

Can you pls share your anzsco too ?


Rupi2cool said:


> Optimistic_2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears,
> Any October lodged aspirants here who didn't get any update from CO yet? (neither grant nor CO contact nor Commencement mail)? I lodged on Oct 18, I didn't receive any update and status still seems Received
> 
> 
> 
> same here, lodged on Oct 19th..
Click to expand...


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


dpk choudhary said:


> dpk choudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dears,
> 
> 2 days over from the predicted date of our expert, no update yet ( No offence! Undoubtedly, she is doing a great job may be my luck is not picking the pace ) . And now logging to my immi account frequecy has increased significantly , God knows now. I think most of the nov'18 lodged cases are sorted now except me
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261313
> Invited on: 11/10/18
> Lodged: 06/11/18
> Grant: : 01/03/18
> 
> Guys, I am delighted to inform that I have got a direct grant today morning and its almost within the margins of predicted date by our core members. Thanks again to all the experts who are doing a great job and helping people to stay positive. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe .. no kuch bi in sachayi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already punishments r lining up for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> santhosh
> 
> 
> 
> Punishment of long flight duration to Australia ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So u r loving these sweet punishments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Bandish the flight isn't too bad. Fares are also cheap. Around 40k round trip.
> What's really bad is the food they serve.
> Only srilankan airlines is better
Click to expand...

That's a good info Usha... Thanks...


----------



## aarpriase

*Spouse document*



Usha Balla said:


> He didn't apply anything😬 He is on 457 visa since 2017.
> I applied for PR as main applicant. Still waiting.


Guys, Are you claiming point for spouse ? If yes, then did you upload spouse R&R and experience letters etc.? I am claiming spouse points ( both of us fall under 261313 ANZSCO) but i did not find anywhere they asked to upload such documents. Not sure adding those documents will increase the processing time if they do employment verification etc..

Have uploaded following documents for spouse.

1. Birth or Age evidence of : Pan Card + Passport + 10th certificate ( as she does not have birth certificate)
2. Character evidence of : PCC ( all countries + local city ), Form 1221
3. Form 80 
4. Member of family unit: Utility bill listing our names, Marriage pics (4), Marriage certificate, Passport
5. Passport photo
6. Relationship spouse evidence of: One bank statement with spouse as Joint holder,Travel Itinerary ticket
7. Skill assessment evidence of: ACS report, Marksheet and degrees
8. Travel document : Passport

Apart from this, i have included spouse's ACS report, IELTS score, Passport, 10th certificate under my Name ( in Partner skill evidence of )

Thanks


----------



## Rupi2cool

manusaavi said:


> Can you pls share your anzsco too ?


233311 Electrical Engineer 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

aarpriase said:


> Guys, Are you claiming point for spouse ? If yes, then did you upload spouse R&R and experience letters etc.? I am claiming spouse points ( both of us fall under 261313 ANZSCO) but i did not find anywhere they asked to upload such documents. Not sure adding those documents will increase the processing time if they do employment verification etc..
> 
> Have uploaded following documents for spouse.
> 
> 1. Birth or Age evidence of : Pan Card + Passport + 10th certificate ( as she does not have birth certificate)
> 2. Character evidence of : PCC ( all countries + local city ), Form 1221
> 3. Form 80
> 4. Member of family unit: Utility bill listing our names, Marriage pics (4), Marriage certificate, Passport
> 5. Passport photo
> 6. Relationship spouse evidence of: One bank statement with spouse as Joint holder,Travel Itinerary ticket
> 7. Skill assessment evidence of: ACS report, Marksheet and degrees
> 8. Travel document : Passport
> 
> Apart from this, i have included spouse's ACS report, IELTS score, Passport, 10th certificate under my Name ( in Partner skill evidence of )
> 
> Thanks


If you are claiming spouse points, then the same set of documents for experience you uploaded for the main applicant, have to be uploaded for the spouse also

The chances of ev of spouse are low, as long as you provide the basic evidence

Cheers


----------



## intruder_

First and foremost want to express deep gratitude and thank members on this forum who are doing a noble job of assisting new applicants in preparation and resolving queries (when we are stressed out and looking for instant answers without having to pay for it)
Writing this detailed post for folks who have already lodged and also for ones who are preparing for it. Like most people on the forum, I too started pondering about possible countries where I can move my base to, taking into account the recent turmoil with Work Permit and considerable amount of delays in permanent residency in US. The obvious two options being Canada & Australia, the first option being Canada due to similarities with US in most aspects (Not the preferred one considering the cold weather). Australia being the other better options where I had previously had an opportunity to work in one of the major cities. That made it my preferred option but with nothing in hand to decide at the start of the year 2018, opted to appear for IELTS which is an accepted language test for both the countries.

Booked for IELTS in early Jan to get a test date in May 2018 (Yes, there was substantial wait due to number of applications received then. Studied hard to secure CLB 9 (L8,R7,W7,S7) in IELTS ; actual score 1st attempt (L8,R8.5,W7.5,S7.5) left me with only 10 points in language proficiency for 189 which required all 8s in IELTS to claim 20 points. In spite of decent score in English for Canadian Express entry program was falling short by ~35 points for which the cut-off was around 440.

With Australia being the only option left in May, started the 189 journey by applying for ACS after booking for PTE with an aim to secure 20 points as my overall score was tallying up to 60 points only; assuming and confirmed later post ACS decision, that I won’t be able to claim 15 points for experience since ACS deducted 4 years from my experience due to a Non-ICT degree and having 10 points for language. In parallel started reading the sticky’ s on this forum to understand the lingo for Australian PR application process before registering and actively participating in June

Being ineligible to apply for 189 with the minimum points required to apply for 189, which were increased to 65 points from July 2018  , submitted my EOI seeking state sponsorship (Exclusively NSW) after receiving positive skills assessment for ANZSCO 262112 with an obvious hope of an pre-invite. Managed to secure overall 90 in PTE on the 1st attempt raising my English proficiency points to 20 and overall point to 70 . Instantly submitted my EOI for 189 thereafter and received an invite in the round after the one for that month.

Post invite, started collecting all required documents listed by DIBP and confirmed by fellow forum members (Will list all the documents submitted which helped me secure a direct grant). Had knowingly delayed the 189 VISA lodgment till end of invite expiry date with some buffer and was lucky enough to receive another extension for US as well. Since I was aware that my current organization was going to apply for extension of my WP. Finally lodged the 189 application by end of November and took a mental break from the tedious VISA preparation and two English language tests that started some 10 months back hoping for a grant in ~90 days based on historical data. Stopped visiting the forum for couple of months to respond to queries which I usually responded based on my own experience and know how. Did congratulate folks in between who were granted VISA and also learned the month for which applications were currently processed. To my pleasant surprise received a direct grant on the day I honestly thought I would.

Would like to thank everyone who helped me navigate through the initial phase of the Australian journey, would surely be around to assist aspiring applicants.
Point’s breakup and Timelines
•	Points 70 (Age: 25 | English: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10)
•	ACS Submitted: 16 June 2018
•	ACS +ve Result: 31 July 2018
•	EOI (190): 2nd August 2018
•	PTE Date: 29 August 2018
•	PTE Score: (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 88)
•	EOI (189): 1 September 2018
•	Invite: 11 October 2018
•	Lodged: 28 November 2018
•	Medicals: 7 Jan 2019

List of Documents Submitted
•	Birth Certificate in English
•	Current Passport First and Last Page
•	Color Scan of 10th Mark sheet
•	AADHAR Card
•	PAN Card
•	National PCC
•	US FBI PCC
•	US State PCC
•	Form 80 and 1221
•	PTE Academic PTE Score Card
•	Front and back signed passport photo scan
•	Color Scan of BE Degree
•	Color Scan of BE Mark sheets (No Transcripts)
•	Color Scan of 10th & 12th Mark sheet separately
•	ACS Skills Assessment Report
•	Expired & Current Passport All Pages
•	Color Scan of HR Employment /Offer Letter Employer 1 & Employer 2
•	Color Scan of HR Service/Experience Letter Employer 1
•	All Salary Increase Letters Employer 1 & Employer 2
•	Deputation Letter to All countries via Employer 1
•	Color Scan of Reference Letter Employer 1 & Employer 2
•	All Pay slips Employer 1 Offshore, Onsite & Employer 2 
•	All months bank statement salary credit Offshore, Onsite & Employer 2
•	Employee Provident Fund India
•	Form 26AS annual consolidated tax statement
•	Form 16 All Years
•	PAYG Payment Summary (Australia)
•	Wage and Tax Form W2 Employer 1 Onsite & Employer 2
•	Individual Income Tax Return Form 1040A all years


----------



## Kaur preet

Hi guys
I just got co contact on 18 feb for my husband’s functional english and we have sent an email for VAC2 invoice as we are going to pay $5000. It is almost two weeks now and we didn’t get any reply back. I am just wondering how long it will take as we have 28 days timeframe? Is it mandatory to get invoice within the timeframe and then pay money or it may take longer 
Cheers


----------



## SG

Congratulations intruder_


----------



## NB

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> I just got co contact on 18 feb for my husband’s functional english and we have sent an email for VAC2 invoice as we are going to pay $5000. It is almost two weeks now and we didn’t get any reply back. I am just wondering how long it will take as we have 28 days timeframe? Is it mandatory to get invoice within the timeframe and then pay money or it may take longer
> Cheers


The 28 day time limit for reply is on the applicant, not on the co

THey can take their own sweet time and they usually do

You have to wait patiently for the invoice as you have already done what you could
BTW, have you explored all the avenues of proving functional English like school college certificate also ?

Cheers


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys I'm planning to lodge my partners visa on my own.

I will travel to Melbourne this month (March 2019) and return back to UAE.

My marriage is fixed on 5th of May.
After that I would travel to Melbourne again.

Once I get my first job can I lodge visa 309 for my wife.

Kindly help pls!!! 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mah Azi

Hi everybody
I have one question about immigration to Australia. I am a master graduate in physics and I have been working as "instrumentation and control engineer" for 6 years. I wonder if my experience would be assessed as an "electronic engineer" by Engineers Australia? 
I am going to apply for Visa 189 or 190


----------



## rkhalid

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> I just got co contact on 18 feb for my husband’s functional english and we have sent an email for VAC2 invoice as we are going to pay $5000. It is almost two weeks now and we didn’t get any reply back. I am just wondering how long it will take as we have 28 days timeframe? Is it mandatory to get invoice within the timeframe and then pay money or it may take longer
> Cheers


what was ur lodgement date


----------



## Julyhtet

Congrats to all who got grants. 

I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE". I lost interest in continuing my current job that is feeding me now. I cannot think ahead for next phase of my life (like moving back to my home country or going to Australia) as I do not know what will be the result of this PR application. 

In fact, I tried applying this 189 Visa back in 2012 and 2015 when I could not pass through IELTS. I did not feel bad at that time though. Perhaps I was still in my 20s and I have nothing to lose. But this time round, I am feeling bad. I think I am getting stressed from this wait and it is impacting to my health and daily activities. Any advice for this?

(Just venting out my feelings).


----------



## jacky101010

Mah Azi said:


> Hi everybody
> I have one question about immigration to Australia. I am a master graduate in physics and I have been working as "instrumentation and control engineer" for 6 years. I wonder if my experience would be assessed as an "electronic engineer" by Engineers Australia?
> I am going to apply for Visa 189 or 190


CMIIW, I think you might be able to but you need to go through CDR pathway.


----------



## jacky101010

Julyhtet said:


> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> *I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE"*.


agree because there is no timeline with this. With invitation we know at least it is between 70-85 days.

Hopefully I can help ease your mind, 75% of applicant will be granted their PR in less than 85days after they replied back to CO.

Btw I'm on day 47. We are about halfway there!


----------



## Janubless

I feel ya ! I am a single applicant and have put my life on hold for this. I haven't changed jobs nor have I tried finding a life partner. I started my journey in January 2017. Let me just say..it will all be worth it in the end..so hang in there my friend! Don't let it get to ya!


Julyhtet said:


> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE". I lost interest in continuing my current job that is feeding me now. I cannot think ahead for next phase of my life (like moving back to my home country or going to Australia) as I do not know what will be the result of this PR application.
> 
> In fact, I tried applying this 189 Visa back in 2012 and 2015 when I could not pass through IELTS. I did not feel bad at that time though. Perhaps I was still in my 20s and I have nothing to lose. But this time round, I am feeling bad. I think I am getting stressed from this wait and it is impacting to my health and daily activities. Any advice for this?
> 
> (Just venting out my feelings).


----------



## JT86

jacky101010 said:


> Julyhtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> *I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE"*.
> 
> 
> 
> agree because there is no timeline with this. With invitation we know at least it is between 70-85 days.
> 
> Hopefully I can help ease your mind, 75% of applicant will be granted their PR in less than 85days after they replied back to CO.
> 
> Btw I'm on day 47. We are about halfway there!
Click to expand...

Yeah the wait time is the hardest.

We are currently at 171 days post lodgement and 98 days post CO contact .

But as the stalwarts in the group like bando, Santo (used the new abbreviations ) and saif mentioned, patience is the only way out 🙂 The grant will come sooner rather than later 🙂 keep the positivity flowing !


----------



## Julyhtet

JT86 said:


> Yeah the wait time is the hardest.
> 
> We are currently at 171 days post lodgement and 98 days post CO contact .
> 
> But as the stalwarts in the group like bando, Santo (used the new abbreviations ) and saif mentioned, patience is the only way out 🙂 The grant will come sooner rather than later 🙂 keep the positivity flowing !


Day 171?. That is crazy. How do you stay motivated?


----------



## JT86

Julyhtet said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the wait time is the hardest.
> 
> We are currently at 171 days post lodgement and 98 days post CO contact .
> 
> But as the stalwarts in the group like bando, Santo (used the new abbreviations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and saif mentioned, patience is the only way out 🙂 The grant will come sooner rather than later 🙂 keep the positivity flowing !
> 
> 
> 
> Day 171?. That is crazy. How do you stay motivated?
Click to expand...

Well there are quite a few folks on this forum who have gone through much more than this and stuck it out and made it through...all these experiences have surely been great motivations! 🙂


----------



## JT86

And add to that @bandish's predictions have been quite accurate most of the times..

She had predicted that we could get our grant on the 28th of February .

So I know it's just around the corner 🙂


----------



## jacky101010

Well I have a suggestion for you guys.
Watch the Umbrella Academy. 1 episode per day. 
That way you will have something to look forward everyday.

By the end of the last episode, not only your grant will be there (hopefully) but also you have a new series you are addicted to.


----------



## rkhalid

jacky101010 said:


> Julyhtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> *I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE"*.
> 
> 
> 
> agree because there is no timeline with this. With invitation we know at least it is between 70-85 days.
> 
> Hopefully I can help ease your mind, 75% of applicant will be granted their PR in less than 85days after they replied back to CO.
> 
> Btw I'm on day 47. We are about halfway there!
Click to expand...

70-85 days post visa lodgement? i am 95 post visa lodgement and no update in my case..while many nov applicants have either been granted or contacted by Co. what can i expect any movement in my application


----------



## JT86

jacky101010 said:


> Well I have a suggestion for you guys.
> Watch the Umbrella Academy. 1 episode per day.
> That way you will have something to look forward everyday.
> 
> By the end of the last episode, not only your grant will be there (hopefully) but also you have a new series you are addicted to.


Hahahahahah...sure will have a look into it


----------



## Nadine1986

I&C should fall under 233513 - Plant or Production. 

Cheers
Nadine



Mah Azi said:


> Hi everybody
> I have one question about immigration to Australia. I am a master graduate in physics and I have been working as "instrumentation and control engineer" for 6 years. I wonder if my experience would be assessed as an "electronic engineer" by Engineers Australia?
> I am going to apply for Visa 189 or 190


----------



## nitin2611

intruder_ said:


> Just got a grant mail for three for us!
> Details will share soon.




Hey Intruder 

Many many congratulations on the grant....wish you all the best....


----------



## vivinlobo

Intruder congrats Bro

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

nitin2611 said:


> Hey Intruder
> 
> Many many congratulations on the grant....wish you all the best....




Thanks Nitin for your kind wishes !


----------



## intruder_

vivinlobo said:


> Intruder congrats Bro
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




Thanks brother !


----------



## Tony12345

I got a request for an updated medical exam (only for me), and VAC2 payment request. I hope that's the finishing line


----------



## sczachariah

Hello Experts,

Kindly share the download location for latest Form80 and Form1221. Is the 2015 Copyright one the latest ?

Thanks


----------



## intruder_

sczachariah said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Kindly share the download location for latest Form80 and Form1221. Is the 2015 Copyright one the latest ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes the 2015 one the latest here is the link for Form 80

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/80.pdf

Link for Form 1221

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1221.pdf


----------



## sczachariah

Thanks a lot buddy.
Cheers!



intruder_ said:


> sczachariah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> Kindly share the download location for latest Form80 and Form1221. Is the 2015 Copyright one the latest ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 2015 one the latest here is the link for Form 80
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/80.pdf
> 
> Link for Form 1221
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1221.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## nav87

Hi,

I am on 83 day and still no clue what is happening with my file 😩



jacky101010 said:


> Julyhtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> *I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE"*.
> 
> 
> 
> agree because there is no timeline with this. With invitation we know at least it is between 70-85 days.
> 
> Hopefully I can help ease your mind, 75% of applicant will be granted their PR in less than 85days after they replied back to CO.
> 
> Btw I'm on day 47. We are about halfway there!
Click to expand...


----------



## nav87

Hello, have you got the VAC2 invoice?



Tony12345 said:


> I got a request for an updated medical exam (only for me), and VAC2 payment request. I hope that's the finishing line


----------



## Nadine1986

The struggle is real. You spoke for a greater lot here than for yourself. I wish we had a workaround 🙂



Julyhtet said:


> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE". I lost interest in continuing my current job that is feeding me now. I cannot think ahead for next phase of my life (like moving back to my home country or going to Australia) as I do not know what will be the result of this PR application.
> 
> In fact, I tried applying this 189 Visa back in 2012 and 2015 when I could not pass through IELTS. I did not feel bad at that time though. Perhaps I was still in my 20s and I have nothing to lose. But this time round, I am feeling bad. I think I am getting stressed from this wait and it is impacting to my health and daily activities. Any advice for this?
> 
> (Just venting out my feelings).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Julyhtet said:


> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE". I lost interest in continuing my current job that is feeding me now. I cannot think ahead for next phase of my life (like moving back to my home country or going to Australia) as I do not know what will be the result of this PR application.
> 
> In fact, I tried applying this 189 Visa back in 2012 and 2015 when I could not pass through IELTS. I did not feel bad at that time though. Perhaps I was still in my 20s and I have nothing to lose. But this time round, I am feeling bad. I think I am getting stressed from this wait and it is impacting to my health and daily activities. Any advice for this?
> 
> (Just venting out my feelings).


Heya - I can empathise (check out my timeline!) - there are some on this forum waiting 2 years too . 

189 is steamrolling through now if you have a decision ready application, but I see you applied end of January 2019 - so it is at least a 2-3 month wait for a grant. Going by global processing times 5-7 months. This is literally the fastest pipeline in the GSM visa subclasses - that is awesome and to be celebrated, you are in the system! No more worrying about points or an invite. 

So just make your plans around those time frames and don't expect anything faster - that way you will manage your own expectations, and after a few days you will be at peace with just slowly inching towards your own grant. 

There is quite literally nothing you can do, so try to occupy your time doing other things everytime you get anxious about the grant. For me it has been familiarising myself with other visa subclasses and the migration regulations itself. 

Maybe sign up for an edX/Coursera course or two, and just hop on there every time you feel compelled to log on to Immiaccount / MyImmiTracker / this forum and learn something new that will hopefully bring more new things to think about / worry about. 

Just know you're not alone.


----------



## Nadine1986

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Julyhtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE". I lost interest in continuing my current job that is feeding me now. I cannot think ahead for next phase of my life (like moving back to my home country or going to Australia) as I do not know what will be the result of this PR application.
> 
> In fact, I tried applying this 189 Visa back in 2012 and 2015 when I could not pass through IELTS. I did not feel bad at that time though. Perhaps I was still in my 20s and I have nothing to lose. But this time round, I am feeling bad. I think I am getting stressed from this wait and it is impacting to my health and daily activities. Any advice for this?
> 
> (Just venting out my feelings).
> 
> 
> 
> Heya - I can empathise (check out my timeline!) - there are some on this forum waiting 2 years too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 189 is steamrolling through now if you have a decision ready application, but I see you applied end of January 2019 - so it is at least a 2-3 month wait for a grant. Going by global processing times 5-7 months. This is literally the fastest pipeline in the GSM visa subclasses - that is awesome and to be celebrated, you are in the system! No more worrying about points or an invite.
> 
> So just make your plans around those time frames and don't expect anything faster - that way you will manage your own expectations, and after a few days you will be at peace with just slowly inching towards your own grant.
> 
> There is quite literally nothing you can do, so try to occupy your time doing other things everytime you get anxious about the grant. For me it has been familiarising myself with other visa subclasses and the migration regulations itself.
> 
> Maybe sign up for an edX/Coursera course or two, and just hop on there every time you feel compelled to log on to Immiaccount / MyImmiTracker / this forum and learn something new that will hopefully bring more new things to think about / worry about.
> 
> Just know you're not alone.
Click to expand...

Really appreciate your kind words 🙂 however the fact is some us us here have pushed ourselves into a corner from where life is a PR or nothing. Speaking for myself, 12 hours of work every day (that includes weekends) and a zillion other personal problems can't get me resort to anything nicer. So may be the only choice is to live it the hard way 🙂


----------



## Antonyc11

If I have got CO contact and submitted all the document recently, do you think sending an email to the CO and ask him nicely to process my application quicker could work?

I really need my PR to get a permanent contract which is due to renew before April.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Antonyc11 said:


> If I have got CO contact and submitted all the document recently, do you think sending an email to the CO and ask him nicely to process my application quicker could work?
> 
> I really need my PR to get a permanent contract which is due to renew before April.


Won't harm I guess, but don't put too much faith in it having an effect - try [email protected] in addition to the usual [email protected]

But the thing is with the HK PCC - you don't know at which stage it is at, whether it has been completed and sent, and if DHA has received it and put it on your file.


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hi lovely members,

Hope you are enjoying your Monday!

Can I track my application even if I have applied it through an agent?

If yes, can you please tell me how?

Thanks


----------



## Antonyc11

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Won't harm I guess, but don't put too much faith in it having an effect - try [email protected] in addition to the usual [email protected]
> 
> But the thing is with the HK PCC - you don't know at which stage it is at, whether it has been completed and sent, and if DHA has received it and put it on your file.


Thanks, I know HK police had sent it last week. So I will send an email this week to ask for confirmation that they have received the HKPCC from the HK police and to try my luck with pushing them to process my application earlier!


----------



## NB

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi lovely members,
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your Monday!
> 
> Can I track my application even if I have applied it through an agent?
> 
> If yes, can you please tell me how?
> 
> Thanks


You can import the application to a mirror Immiaccount if you have the complete application details 

Make a new Immiaccount and use it to import the application 

Cheers


----------



## harpreet22

96th day since I lodged the application, still no response. 

No partner or employment points claimed.


----------



## chongchien

has anyone been asked for a HK PCC just because you stayed there for your studies within the last 10 years? If yes, can you apply for the HK PCC before being asked by the CO? Can we already get the HKPCC request statrted already? I think HK requires some form of reason/document to indicate why a PCC is requested


----------



## Aussyzz

harpreet22 said:


> 96th day since I lodged the application, still no response.
> 
> No partner or employment points claimed.


I also lodged application on 19th Feb and got medical clearance, I think CO contact is not always required....but not sure how exactly the Team of CO works.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## niravharsora

Nadine1986 said:


> Really appreciate your kind words 🙂 however the fact is some us us here have pushed ourselves into a corner from where life is a PR or nothing. Speaking for myself, 12 hours of work every day (that includes weekends) and a zillion other personal problems can't get me resort to anything nicer. So may be the only choice is to live it the hard way 🙂


Just stay calm and forget about it. The only way to take away your attention from it is logging out of expatforum and take some time off. Believe me it really helps. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit

Antonyc11 said:


> Thanks, I know HK police had sent it last week. So I will send an email this week to ask for confirmation that they have received the HKPCC from the HK police and to try my luck with pushing them to process my application earlier!


Good luck Antony. I am on 190 boat , however reading your HKPCC thing , gives me some hope. 

This HKPCC thing is such a downer for HK folks and on top 190 increased timelines... 

Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Adarsha

Hi guys I am new to this forum and i have been silent reader of forum since jan 2019. I have lodged Visa on 23rd nov 2018 . It has been almost 100days and I have not heared anything from them. It is really frustrating just to wait without any updates. can anyone has any idea how long it may takes to get grant or any co contact.

Visa lodged 23rd nov 2018
Occupation software developer


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support. 

Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant 

I've updated MyImmiTracker too. 

My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


----------



## intruder_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congrats buddy !


----------



## Marcus_1104

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congratulations PrettyIsotonic, thanks for being awesome and informative for this forum, good luck


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations PrettyIsotonic 😀😀😀🤩🤩⭐⭐🌟🌟enjoy the day..Goodluck😀😀 You have been a great support to many on here ..May this new beginning bring you the best🌟🌟⭐⭐


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


----------



## Bandish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Yeeee..... Logged in to expat forum to see the first great news.... 
Congratulations PrettyIsotonic 
Well deserved ...

So you were right about your grant date ... Just before 06-March-2019... 
Enjoy the moment 

The wealth of information you have shared in this forum is commendable ... :yo:


----------



## harpreet22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congrats.


----------



## Bandish

intruder_ said:


> First and foremost want to express deep gratitude and thank members on this forum who are doing a noble job of assisting new applicants in preparation and resolving queries (when we are stressed out and looking for instant answers without having to pay for it)
> 
> ....


Congratulations intruder_ 
A long journey and well deserved grant indeed... 
Wish you good luck for your future...


----------



## vivinlobo

Why does this Partner visa 309 for spouse shows

8515- Not marry before first entry

If 309 is visa for your spouse then why this condition?

I checked it on immi website under see all conditions.

Please share your views guys!!!! 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congratulations 

Hope you stick around 

Cheers


----------



## Irtazaarif

NB said:


> You can import the application to a mirror Immiaccount if you have the complete application details
> 
> 
> 
> Make a new Immiaccount and use it to import the application
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Import application
Dear if we import application then will it be available there on agent ID
Means can we both see that application.
If I import then how much chances that my agent know about that 
Regards 


Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Irtazaarif said:


> Import application
> Dear if we import application then will it be available there on agent ID
> Means can we both see that application.
> If I import then how much chances that my agent know about that
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


You will need all the details of your application from the agent
So anyways he will indirectly know that you intend to create a mirror account

So be honest upfront with him and ask him politely about the same

As long as you don’t meddle with the account by uploading documents, I don’t think your agent should have any problem with it


Cheers


----------



## Irtazaarif

NB said:


> You will need all the details of your application from the agent
> So anyways he will indirectly know that you intend to create a mirror account
> 
> So be honest upfront with him and ask him politely about the same
> 
> As long as you don’t meddle with the account by uploading documents, I don’t think your agent should have any problem with it
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congrats Happy for you mate You have enriched this forum so much and thanks for that. Hope your success story continues in leaps and bounds :second:


----------



## JT86

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congratulations!! All the best for the journey ahead!!


----------



## Optimistic_2018

136th day since I lodged the application, still no update , we are on same boat.



harpreet22 said:


> 96th day since I lodged the application, still no response.
> 
> No partner or employment points claimed.


----------



## turiguiliano

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Awesome. Congrats. You have been quite helpful to others. With every grant, our fire of hope continues to burn.


----------



## harpreet22

Optimistic_2018 said:


> 136th day since I lodged the application, still no update , we are on same boat.


Onshore or offshore? Can you please provide points breakdown list?


----------



## Usha Balla

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congrats!!


----------



## Divkasi

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590




Many congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Tony12345 said:


> I got a request for an updated medical exam (only for me), and VAC2 payment request. I hope that's the finishing line


your lodgement date please


----------



## rkhalid

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys I am new to this forum and i have been silent reader of forum since jan 2019. I have lodged Visa on 23rd nov 2018 . It has been almost 100days and I have not heared anything from them. It is really frustrating just to wait without any updates. can anyone has any idea how long it may takes to get grant or any co contact.
> 
> Visa lodged 23rd nov 2018
> Occupation software developer


i lodged on 29thNOV and in same frustation like you. No update yet . Occupation electronics engineer points 80 offshore


----------



## Tony12345

nav87 said:


> Hello, have you got the VAC2 invoice?


Yes


----------



## Tony12345

rkhalid said:


> your lodgement date please


07 March 2018


----------



## Sifreh

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congratulations .. great news.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590




Congrats! Your perseverance and contribution to this forum deserves a big applause. Would help many if it continues. All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

intruder_ said:


> First and foremost want to express deep gratitude and thank members on this forum who are doing a noble job of assisting new applicants in preparation and resolving queries (when we are stressed out and looking for instant answers without having to pay for it)
> Writing this detailed post for folks who have already lodged and also for ones who are preparing for it. Like most people on the forum, I too started pondering about possible countries where I can move my base to, taking into account the recent turmoil with Work Permit and considerable amount of delays in permanent residency in US. The obvious two options being Canada & Australia, the first option being Canada due to similarities with US in most aspects (Not the preferred one considering the cold weather). Australia being the other better options where I had previously had an opportunity to work in one of the major cities. That made it my preferred option but with nothing in hand to decide at the start of the year 2018, opted to appear for IELTS which is an accepted language test for both the countries.
> 
> Booked for IELTS in early Jan to get a test date in May 2018 (Yes, there was substantial wait due to number of applications received then. Studied hard to secure CLB 9 (L8,R7,W7,S7) in IELTS ; actual score 1st attempt (L8,R8.5,W7.5,S7.5) left me with only 10 points in language proficiency for 189 which required all 8s in IELTS to claim 20 points. In spite of decent score in English for Canadian Express entry program was falling short by ~35 points for which the cut-off was around 440.
> 
> With Australia being the only option left in May, started the 189 journey by applying for ACS after booking for PTE with an aim to secure 20 points as my overall score was tallying up to 60 points only; assuming and confirmed later post ACS decision, that I won’t be able to claim 15 points for experience since ACS deducted 4 years from my experience due to a Non-ICT degree and having 10 points for language. In parallel started reading the sticky’ s on this forum to understand the lingo for Australian PR application process before registering and actively participating in June
> 
> Being ineligible to apply for 189 with the minimum points required to apply for 189, which were increased to 65 points from July 2018  , submitted my EOI seeking state sponsorship (Exclusively NSW) after receiving positive skills assessment for ANZSCO 262112 with an obvious hope of an pre-invite. Managed to secure overall 90 in PTE on the 1st attempt raising my English proficiency points to 20 and overall point to 70 . Instantly submitted my EOI for 189 thereafter and received an invite in the round after the one for that month.
> 
> Post invite, started collecting all required documents listed by DIBP and confirmed by fellow forum members (Will list all the documents submitted which helped me secure a direct grant). Had knowingly delayed the 189 VISA lodgment till end of invite expiry date with some buffer and was lucky enough to receive another extension for US as well. Since I was aware that my current organization was going to apply for extension of my WP. Finally lodged the 189 application by end of November and took a mental break from the tedious VISA preparation and two English language tests that started some 10 months back hoping for a grant in ~90 days based on historical data. Stopped visiting the forum for couple of months to respond to queries which I usually responded based on my own experience and know how. Did congratulate folks in between who were granted VISA and also learned the month for which applications were currently processed. To my pleasant surprise received a direct grant on the day I honestly thought I would.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who helped me navigate through the initial phase of the Australian journey, would surely be around to assist aspiring applicants.
> Point’s breakup and Timelines
> •	Points 70 (Age: 25 | English: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10)
> •	ACS Submitted: 16 June 2018
> •	ACS +ve Result: 31 July 2018
> •	EOI (190): 2nd August 2018
> •	PTE Date: 29 August 2018
> •	PTE Score: (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 88)
> •	EOI (189): 1 September 2018
> •	Invite: 11 October 2018
> •	Lodged: 28 November 2018
> •	Medicals: 7 Jan 2019
> 
> List of Documents Submitted
> •	Birth Certificate in English
> •	Current Passport First and Last Page
> •	Color Scan of 10th Mark sheet
> •	AADHAR Card
> •	PAN Card
> •	National PCC
> •	US FBI PCC
> •	US State PCC
> •	Form 80 and 1221
> •	PTE Academic PTE Score Card
> •	Front and back signed passport photo scan
> •	Color Scan of BE Degree
> •	Color Scan of BE Mark sheets (No Transcripts)
> •	Color Scan of 10th & 12th Mark sheet separately
> •	ACS Skills Assessment Report
> •	Expired & Current Passport All Pages
> •	Color Scan of HR Employment /Offer Letter Employer 1 & Employer 2
> •	Color Scan of HR Service/Experience Letter Employer 1
> •	All Salary Increase Letters Employer 1 & Employer 2
> •	Deputation Letter to All countries via Employer 1
> •	Color Scan of Reference Letter Employer 1 & Employer 2
> •	All Pay slips Employer 1 Offshore, Onsite & Employer 2
> •	All months bank statement salary credit Offshore, Onsite & Employer 2
> •	Employee Provident Fund India
> •	Form 26AS annual consolidated tax statement
> •	Form 16 All Years
> •	PAYG Payment Summary (Australia)
> •	Wage and Tax Form W2 Employer 1 Onsite & Employer 2
> •	Individual Income Tax Return Form 1040A all years


Huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## hena15

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congrats and good luck!!!!


----------



## Nadine1986

Great news PrettyIsotonic. Congrats. Really glad to know that your decision to add defacto partner post visa submission paid off in the end. Wishing you both a great life ahead. 

Also, you have been of immense help here. 

Cheers
Nadine



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


----------



## rkhalid

Tony12345 said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> your lodgement date please
> 
> 
> 
> 07 March 2018
Click to expand...

and you got CO contact now ?? or u have been contacted earlier as well


----------



## ramanan42

Ramanan:
Hi guys got my grant today.

Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.


Below is my timeline:
EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
February 08, 2018
Invite - Nov 11, 2018
Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
Grant - March 4, 2019
Job code :261313


----------



## Rajesh arora

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congratulations


----------



## hena15

ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rajesh arora

ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Congratulations


----------



## Tony12345

rkhalid said:


> and you got CO contact now ?? or u have been contacted earlier as well


I had contacts before. Please see my signature


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congratulations PI. All the best.


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello friends,congratulations to those who got grants in the last few days.
I was contacted by CO on 20 feb 19 for US PCC. I responded to him on 1 March 19.
Can the expert forum members suggest me that how many days further should I wait for grant.
Lodged 189 on 10 Nov 18
Code:234112

Thanks


----------



## Saif

Mah Azi said:


> Hi everybody
> I have one question about immigration to Australia. I am a master graduate in physics and I have been working as "instrumentation and control engineer" for 6 years. I wonder if my experience would be assessed as an "electronic engineer" by Engineers Australia?
> I am going to apply for Visa 189 or 190


Yes, if your job profile matches over 60% (of keywords) of what is listed for Electronics Engg ANZSCO job description.
However they would deduct around 4 years of exp. if you have more than 8.
CDR is for people having a totally different edu background, physics and electronics are pretty close and have some overlapping subjects.
I'm a masters is electronics engg and working in IT for all years. Initially thought I'll have to write a CDR but to my amazement both my degrees were assessed as AQF Majors in computing by ACS, they deducted 4 years of relevant exp which is kinda norm for overseas edu + overseas exp. 
I did upload all IT certifications and syllabus for G and PG courses though. Do not worry.
Good luck.


----------



## turiguiliano

ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Congrats ! You seem to be had a fun ride right after your invite. Well deserved grant. Good luck. Was this a direct grant or have you had a CO contact ?
It appears the CO's have progressed to Dec applications.


----------



## Saif

Julyhtet said:


> Congrats to all who got grants.
> 
> I am on day number 35 of waiting. Honestly, this "waiting for CO contact or PR grant" feeling is worse than that of "waiting for invitation" and "trying for PTE". I lost interest in continuing my current job that is feeding me now. I cannot think ahead for next phase of my life (like moving back to my home country or going to Australia) as I do not know what will be the result of this PR application.
> 
> In fact, I tried applying this 189 Visa back in 2012 and 2015 when I could not pass through IELTS. I did not feel bad at that time though. Perhaps I was still in my 20s and I have nothing to lose. But this time round, I am feeling bad. I think I am getting stressed from this wait and it is impacting to my health and daily activities. Any advice for this?
> 
> (Just venting out my feelings).


We are kinda free advice experts so you'll have plenty here 

If you start thinking you are not the only one waiting you'll be a lot better.
Comparisons make us weak but the same make us strong, depends only upon whether you see up or down with humility.
35 days is nothing, a realistic wait is around 90 days, anything earlier is a bonus. If you dont have anything else to do apart from the routine, do keep visiting here and try to enjoy other's grants as they keep coming. Share your experience with everyone else and help them. You'll feel a sense of satisfaction and while doing this a day shall come when we'll be enjoying your success!
Good luck. 
When I first saw your username I read it as Juliet for some reason


----------



## dkkrlaus

Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Good to hear that PI, wish you all the best my friend.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Yeeee..... Logged in to expat forum to see the first great news....
> Congratulations PrettyIsotonic
> Well deserved ...
> 
> So you were right about your grant date ... Just before 06-March-2019...
> Enjoy the moment
> 
> The wealth of information you have shared in this forum is commendable ... :yo:


Cant agree more.


----------



## dkkrlaus

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys I am new to this forum and i have been silent reader of forum since jan 2019. I have lodged Visa on 23rd nov 2018 . It has been almost 100days and I have not heared anything from them. It is really frustrating just to wait without any updates. can anyone has any idea how long it may takes to get grant or any co contact.
> 
> Visa lodged 23rd nov 2018
> Occupation software developer


Lodged on 27th Nov.. Software Engineer... No update for me either !! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarjon

This is day 31, since Visa Lodge, and I am super bored already. Chilling out in my office as of now. Fortunately the workload isn't much here and allowing me to check the forum and immitracker when the feeling of signing my resignation letter and booking my ticket to MEL reaches its threshold. I hope there are many people here with the same thought running inside their mind everyday. Its like Groundhog Day. :shocked: In between, trying to find new ways to kill the time until the grant.:boxing:


----------



## RockyRaj

Saif said:


> Yes, if your job profile matches over 60% (of keywords) of what is listed for Electronics Engg ANZSCO job description.
> However they would deduct around 4 years of exp. if you have more than 8.
> CDR is for people having a totally different edu background, physics and electronics are pretty close and have some overlapping subjects.
> I'm a masters is electronics engg and working in IT for all years. Initially thought I'll have to write a CDR but to my amazement both my degrees were assessed as AQF Majors in computing by ACS, they deducted 4 years of relevant exp which is kinda norm for overseas edu + overseas exp.
> I did upload all IT certifications and syllabus for G and PG courses though. Do not worry.
> Good luck.




Saif, To my understanding work experience deduction may not be applicable to EA. If the qualification and work experience are not closely related I believe they will be assessed as Engineering Technologist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

*Getting a job after PR*

Hello All,

Don't feel tired while you are awaiting PR. I got my PR in Mar-2018. Migrated to Aus in Jun 2018. After 8 months of job search - tried everything I could putting all efforts, I got job a week ago. I had thought that I might get a job in 3-4 months after reaching. It was the toughest time of my life. I am an Engineer with Oil and Gas experience.

I thought to inform all of you, so that you can do your homework before leaving your current job or be prepared mentally. Research job market for your experience.

I'll write a detailed article to share my experience. 

Thanks
GrSr


----------



## JT86

ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## Nadine1986

I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet. 

My timelines for mobile readers:
Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
Country : India.
Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points. 
Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship. 


Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.

Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
.

Cheers
Nadine


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Ramanan42🌟🌟⭐⭐Good luck .. I have lodged mine on Dec 1,2018 and got the IACM on Feb 28... waiting on the grant


ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


----------



## Janubless

Wow .. congratulations 😀 😀😀🌟🌟🌟 Good luck Nadine😀🤩🤩


Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th on 70 points.
> Single application. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


----------



## Saif

RockyRaj said:


> Saif, To my understanding work experience deduction may not be applicable to EA. If the qualification and work experience are not closely related I believe they will be assessed as Engineering Technologist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O I see. Didn't know that. Thanks RockyRaj for the heads up.
I felt the assessment procedure should be the same across. My assessment was through ACS.


----------



## Saif

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th on 70 points.
> Single application. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Many congratulations Nadine!


----------



## hena15

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th on 70 points.
> Single application. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Congratulations!!!


----------



## vivinlobo

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th on 70 points.
> Single application. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Congrats God bless  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th on 70 points.
> Single application. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Congratulations


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

Excited to see Dec lodged applications are being granted / processed. I have lodged on Jan 18th. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adarsha

Glad to see co are busy on granting dec case as well. Just wondering what happened to our cases who lodged Visa on 23rd(me), my two friends on (24th) and 29th Nov 2018. We haven't got any mail, any updates. Just wait is killing us. We are onshore applicants and had hope we would get within 3 months. Is it wise to send them email or call them just to know updates about our cases or need to wait still 2 month more according to their global processing time? Our cases are pretty simple neither points claim from experience nor spouse's point claim. The pain to wait for Visa grant is more then the pain to wait invitation.


----------



## Saif

Adarsha said:


> Glad to see co are busy on granting dec case as well. Just wondering what happened to our cases who lodged Visa on 23rd(me), my two friends on (24th) and 29th Nov 2018. We haven't got any mail, any updates. Just wait is killing us. We are onshore applicants and had hope we would get within 3 months. Is it wise to send them email or call them just to know updates about our cases or need to wait still 2 month more according to their global processing time? Our cases are pretty simple neither points claim from experience nor spouse's point claim. The pain to wait for Visa grant is more then the pain to wait invitation.


I believe give them a weak or so. Your grants should be just around the corner.


----------



## manusaavi

Saif what about me with a lodge date of 03 Nov...


Saif said:


> Adarsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see co are busy on granting dec case as well. Just wondering what happened to our cases who lodged Visa on 23rd(me), my two friends on (24th) and 29th Nov 2018. We haven't got any mail, any updates. Just wait is killing us. We are onshore applicants and had hope we would get within 3 months. Is it wise to send them email or call them just to know updates about our cases or need to wait still 2 month more according to their global processing time? Our cases are pretty simple neither points claim from experience nor spouse's point claim. The pain to wait for Visa grant is more then the pain to wait invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe give them a weak or so. Your grants should be just around the corner.
Click to expand...


----------



## JT86

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points.
> Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> Cheers
> Nadine


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## Oarjon

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Don't feel tired while you are awaiting PR. I got my PR in Mar-2018. Migrated to Aus in Jun 2018. After 8 months of job search - tried everything I could putting all efforts, I got job a week ago. I had thought that I might get a job in 3-4 months after reaching. It was the toughest time of my life. I am an Engineer with Oil and Gas experience.
> 
> I thought to inform all of you, so that you can do your homework before leaving your current job or be prepared mentally. Research job market for your experience.
> 
> I'll write a detailed article to share my experience.
> 
> Thanks
> GrSr


Tough luck bro. 8 months is really a long time to face with given situation. Salute to you for coming out of it successfully! Do share you timeline and occupation.


----------



## krislaks

*Got DG today*

I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time. 

Job code: 261313
Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
Only spouse and me, no kids
No MARA agent, did it myself
Offshore applicant

These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.

1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that. 
9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?

That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


----------



## JT86

krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations krislaks Good luck


krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


----------



## HumbleExpat

azuprejo said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> As per the trend is it safe to believe that COs have moved to Dec cases ?
> 
> I know that some Nov caes are still pending, that will be cleared by the next week or so.
> 
> Also, I am expecting Dec cases will be less including the CO contacts because of the holidays and less invitations compared to previous months..
> 
> And by mid of March almost all Dec cases will be done and they will be moving to Jan cases ...... my time line will give a fare idea why I am calculating all these..:frog::frog:


I hope your calculations are correct , my timelines are almost same as yours, lodged on 13th Oct, CO contact on 24th Jan for PCC, uploaded PCC on 8th Feb and still waiting


----------



## nkvijayran

Congratulations to all who got their GRANTS lately.


----------



## balaaspire17

krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).




Congrats! All the best. 

Thanks for the additional info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


Congratulations


----------



## hena15

krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## dkkrlaus

krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, i have doubt. On 1st march i was granted the visa with IED as 05th June. IED was given based on my spouse 815. In that form it is mentioned to have the medicals done within 4 weeks once you land. Since moving permanently is difficult for both of us in these 3 months, we have planned for a validation trip in may. Is it required to do our medicals in may, or we can do it once we plan our move permanently. Experts please help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

Oarjon said:


> Tough luck bro. 8 months is really a long time to face with given situation. Salute to you for coming out of it successfully! Do share you timeline and occupation.


I am a Mechanical Engineer experienced in Oil and Gas industry. Find the timeline below.

Timeline
EOI - Jul 2017
Visa lodge - Oct 2017
CO Contact - Dec 2017
Grant - Mar 2018
Moved to Aus - June 2018

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Saif what about me with a lodge date of 03 Nov...


Hi manusaavi, I have no idea. The predictions dept was never with me 
A more than 90 day period without a CO contact means it could fall in your lap any day.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congratulations PrettyIsotonic!


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Saif said:


> We are kinda free advice experts so you'll have plenty here
> 
> 
> 
> If you start thinking you are not the only one waiting you'll be a lot better.
> 
> Comparisons make us weak but the same make us strong, depends only upon whether you see up or down with humility.
> 
> 35 days is nothing, a realistic wait is around 90 days, anything earlier is a bonus. If you dont have anything else to do apart from the routine, do keep visiting here and try to enjoy other's grants as they keep coming. Share your experience with everyone else and help them. You'll feel a sense of satisfaction and while doing this a day shall come when we'll be enjoying your success!
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> When I first saw your username I read it as Juliet for some reason


Very cheezy last line... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points.
> Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Great news!! Congratulations for the super quick grant..


----------



## manusaavi

I wish so. ENTERED into the fifth month today 😨.


Saif said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif what about me with a lodge date of 03 Nov...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi manusaavi, I have no idea. The predictions dept was never with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more than 90 day period without a CO contact means it could fall in your lap any day.
Click to expand...


----------



## sri46

Congrats


----------



## Sanjiv1985

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel tired while you are awaiting PR. I got my PR in Mar-2018. Migrated to Aus in Jun 2018. After 8 months of job search - tried everything I could putting all efforts, I got job a week ago. I had thought that I might get a job in 3-4 months after reaching. It was the toughest time of my life. I am an Engineer with Oil and Gas experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought to inform all of you, so that you can do your homework before leaving your current job or be prepared mentally. Research job market for your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll write a detailed article to share my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GrSr


You deserve a Salute bro!! 

Plz share details about your survival in these toughest times.. incase you have some free time. 

All the Best for your new job!!



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> I wish so. ENTERED into the fifth month today 😨.


Keep up the faith, it is on the way.


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Offshore

Age - 30
Edu - 20
IELTS -10
Exp - 5
Partner-5
Total-70




harpreet22 said:


> Onshore or offshore? Can you please provide points breakdown list?


----------



## RustedGold

I am running in 8.5 + months
i have called every day last week- got a standard response
i have sent out an email - no luck

What else can i do to follow up? i am losing hope by the day!!


----------



## Usha Balla

RustedGold said:


> I am running in 8.5 + months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have called every day last week- got a standard response
> i have sent out an email - no luck
> 
> What else can i do to follow up? i am losing hope by the day!!


Hi
Your timelines should be similar to mine..did you get any co contact? 
Who is your CO?


----------



## rjadhav163

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Offshore
> 
> Age - 30
> Edu - 20
> IELTS -10
> Exp - 5
> Partner-5
> Total-70


May I ask your education for which you are claiming 20 points?
Age 30 and Education 20 points is not a frequent occurrence 

BR,
RJ


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Thank you everyone for the kind words, it is really heartening  although we're all pixels on a screen, it's been so great learning and sharing on this journey with all. 

For those still waiting, you're in the pipeline, you've made it this far, it's the final lap, hang in there


----------



## Nadine1986

Thanks for writing this. I am a control systems engineer with the whole of my experience in oil and gas. Not sure how great a place Australia is for oil and gas professionals.



grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Don't feel tired while you are awaiting PR. I got my PR in Mar-2018. Migrated to Aus in Jun 2018. After 8 months of job search - tried everything I could putting all efforts, I got job a week ago. I had thought that I might get a job in 3-4 months after reaching. It was the toughest time of my life. I am an Engineer with Oil and Gas experience.
> 
> I thought to inform all of you, so that you can do your homework before leaving your current job or be prepared mentally. Research job market for your experience.
> 
> I'll write a detailed article to share my experience.
> 
> Thanks
> GrSr


----------



## intruder_

hena15 said:


> Huge congratulations!!!!


Thank you !!


----------



## intruder_

Bandish said:


> Congratulations intruder_
> 
> A long journey and well deserved grant indeed...
> 
> Wish you good luck for your future...


Thanks Bandish !!


----------



## DVS105

Saif said:


> I believe give them a weak or so. Your grants should be just around the corner.


There seems to be some pattern as I see it. This analysis is based on the immitracker data.

Given a month of Lodgements, the first few days determine the pattern of how the applications are picked.

If I see the October month, much of the bulk lodgements happened during Oct 11-Oct 20th. There was a huge backlog for those days, compared to the rest of the month. The first of the few cases that were picked up by the COs seemed to be suggesting that they may be inclined to pick those applications where the number of applications for a given ANZCO group and probably Country are lesser. This is evident that the first of the grants in the month of November and December Lodged cases were those for non ICT roles - like Mechanical engineer, Construction, Nursing etc. Again these grants came from countries like Iran, Turkey and may be Philippines. This leads me to believe that there are COs who seem to work country and ANZCO code specific. It makes sense to do so because they would have been trained to identify the authenticity of the documents uploaded. This trend is also seen for the first few grants received from the Dec-18 Applicants who lodged their applications (in first week of Dec).

For the Oct-18 applicants, barring the people from Oct-11 to Oct 20th, most of the people received grants around the 80-90 day wait time. But the number of applications for each day during Oct 11th to Oct 20th or thereabouts the movement was slow and the wait was agonizing (based on the posts in this forum). Their wait time is consistently over 100-110 days.

The same logic when used to analyze the Nov lodged cases, I see that large pockets of Nov 1 to 4, 13th to 16th and 22nd to 26th have been largely left out. Going by the previous trend, I expect that these should majorly get addressed(grant or a CO) in about 2 weeks time. My own application was lodged on 23rd. While I watched daily who has been getting grants, its more agonizing to see that my own application is on those pockets. layball:


----------



## rkhalid

DVS105 said:


> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe give them a weak or so. Your grants should be just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be some pattern as I see it. This analysis is based on the immitracker data.
> 
> Given a month of Lodgements, the first few days determine the pattern of how the applications are picked.
> 
> If I see the October month, much of the bulk lodgements happened during Oct 11-Oct 20th. There was a huge backlog for those days, compared to the rest of the month. The first of the few cases that were picked up by the COs seemed to be suggesting that they may be inclined to pick those applications where the number of applications for a given ANZCO group and probably Country are lesser. This is evident that the first of the grants in the month of November and December Lodged cases were those for non ICT roles - like Mechanical engineer, Construction, Nursing etc. Again these grants came from countries like Iran, Turkey and may be Philippines. This leads me to believe that there are COs who seem to work country and ANZCO code specific. It makes sense to do so because they would have been trained to identify the authenticity of the documents uploaded. This trend is also seen for the first few grants received from the Dec-18 Applicants who lodged their applications (in first week of Dec).
> 
> For the Oct-18 applicants, barring the people from Oct-11 to Oct 20th, most of the people received grants around the 80-90 day wait time. But the number of applications for each day during Oct 11th to Oct 20th or thereabouts the movement was slow and the wait was agonizing (based on the posts in this forum). Their wait time is consistently over 100-110 days.
> 
> The same logic when used to analyze the Nov lodged cases, I see that large pockets of Nov 1 to 4, 13th to 16th and 22nd to 26th have been largely left out. Going by the previous trend, I expect that these should majorly get addressed(grant or a CO) in about 2 weeks time. My own application was lodged on 23rd. While I watched daily who has been getting grants, its more agonizing to see that my own application is on those pockets.
Click to expand...

what about application of 29th Nov.. will they be touchef shortly ? or still wait is long


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts, i have doubt. On 1st march i was granted the visa with IED as 05th June. IED was given based on my spouse 815. In that form it is mentioned to have the medicals done within 4 weeks once you land. Since moving permanently is difficult for both of us in these 3 months, we have planned for a validation trip in may. Is it required to do our medicals in may, or we can do it once we plan our move permanently. Experts please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any inputs on this experts..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elu

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Many many congratulations 🎆 brother! 
Feeling very happy for you. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Elu

Congratulations 🎆 to all grant recievers!


----------



## Elu

intruder_ said:


> First and foremost want to express deep gratitude and thank members on this forum who are doing a noble job of assisting new applicants in preparation and resolving queries (when we are stressed out and looking for instant answers without having to pay for it)
> Writing this detailed post for folks who have already lodged and also for ones who are preparing for it. Like most people on the forum, I too started pondering about possible countries where I can move my base to, taking into account the recent turmoil with Work Permit and considerable amount of delays in permanent residency in US. The obvious two options being Canada & Australia, the first option being Canada due to similarities with US in most aspects (Not the preferred one considering the cold weather). Australia being the other better options where I had previously had an opportunity to work in one of the major cities. That made it my preferred option but with nothing in hand to decide at the start of the year 2018, opted to appear for IELTS which is an accepted language test for both the countries.
> 
> Booked for IELTS in early Jan to get a test date in May 2018 (Yes, there was substantial wait due to number of applications received then. Studied hard to secure CLB 9 (L8,R7,W7,S7) in IELTS ; actual score 1st attempt (L8,R8.5,W7.5,S7.5) left me with only 10 points in language proficiency for 189 which required all 8s in IELTS to claim 20 points. In spite of decent score in English for Canadian Express entry program was falling short by ~35 points for which the cut-off was around 440.
> 
> With Australia being the only option left in May, started the 189 journey by applying for ACS after booking for PTE with an aim to secure 20 points as my overall score was tallying up to 60 points only; assuming and confirmed later post ACS decision, that I won’t be able to claim 15 points for experience since ACS deducted 4 years from my experience due to a Non-ICT degree and having 10 points for language. In parallel started reading the sticky’ s on this forum to understand the lingo for Australian PR application process before registering and actively participating in June
> 
> Being ineligible to apply for 189 with the minimum points required to apply for 189, which were increased to 65 points from July 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , submitted my EOI seeking state sponsorship (Exclusively NSW) after receiving positive skills assessment for ANZSCO 262112 with an obvious hope of an pre-invite. Managed to secure overall 90 in PTE on the 1st attempt raising my English proficiency points to 20 and overall point to 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Instantly submitted my EOI for 189 thereafter and received an invite in the round after the one for that month.
> 
> Post invite, started collecting all required documents listed by DIBP and confirmed by fellow forum members (Will list all the documents submitted which helped me secure a direct grant). Had knowingly delayed the 189 VISA lodgment till end of invite expiry date with some buffer and was lucky enough to receive another extension for US as well. Since I was aware that my current organization was going to apply for extension of my WP. Finally lodged the 189 application by end of November and took a mental break from the tedious VISA preparation and two English language tests that started some 10 months back hoping for a grant in ~90 days based on historical data. Stopped visiting the forum for couple of months to respond to queries which I usually responded based on my own experience and know how. Did congratulate folks in between who were granted VISA and also learned the month for which applications were currently processed. To my pleasant surprise received a direct grant on the day I honestly thought I would.
> 
> Would like to thank everyone who helped me navigate through the initial phase of the Australian journey, would surely be around to assist aspiring applicants.
> Point’s breakup and Timelines
> •	Points 70 (Age: 25 | English: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 10)
> •	ACS Submitted: 16 June 2018
> •	ACS +ve Result: 31 July 2018
> •	EOI (190): 2nd August 2018
> •	PTE Date: 29 August 2018
> •	PTE Score: (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 88)
> •	EOI (189): 1 September 2018
> •	Invite: 11 October 2018
> •	Lodged: 28 November 2018
> •	Medicals: 7 Jan 2019
> 
> List of Documents Submitted
> •	Birth Certificate in English
> •	Current Passport First and Last Page
> •	Color Scan of 10th Mark sheet
> •	AADHAR Card
> •	PAN Card
> • National PCC
> •	US FBI PCC
> •	US State PCC
> •	Form 80 and 1221
> •	PTE Academic PTE Score Card
> •	Front and back signed passport photo scan
> •	Color Scan of BE Degree
> •	Color Scan of BE Mark sheets (No Transcripts)
> •	Color Scan of 10th & 12th Mark sheet separately
> •	ACS Skills Assessment Report
> •	Expired & Current Passport All Pages
> •	Color Scan of HR Employment /Offer Letter Employer 1 & Employer 2
> •	Color Scan of HR Service/Experience Letter Employer 1
> •	All Salary Increase Letters Employer 1 & Employer 2
> •	Deputation Letter to All countries via Employer 1
> •	Color Scan of Reference Letter Employer 1 & Employer 2
> •	All Pay slips Employer 1 Offshore, Onsite & Employer 2
> •	All months bank statement salary credit Offshore, Onsite & Employer 2
> •	Employee Provident Fund India
> •	Form 26AS annual consolidated tax statement
> •	Form 16 All Years
> •	PAYG Payment Summary (Australia)
> •	Wage and Tax Form W2 Employer 1 Onsite & Employer 2
> •	Individual Income Tax Return Form 1040A all years


Many many congratulations 🎆! Enjoy your moment and keep praying for us.


----------



## ifat00

Hello, I am also an Oil and Gas Engineer. I will be looking forward to detailed article on your experience. Congratulations on your new Job!!


grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Don't feel tired while you are awaiting PR. I got my PR in Mar-2018. Migrated to Aus in Jun 2018. After 8 months of job search - tried everything I could putting all efforts, I got job a week ago. I had thought that I might get a job in 3-4 months after reaching. It was the toughest time of my life. I am an Engineer with Oil and Gas experience.
> 
> I thought to inform all of you, so that you can do your homework before leaving your current job or be prepared mentally. Research job market for your experience.
> 
> I'll write a detailed article to share my experience.
> 
> Thanks
> GrSr


----------



## manusaavi

Hey congrates..did you get your job in your experience area now? Please write in detail what did you do to survive while searching for the job. Looking forward for your detailed article.


grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Don't feel tired while you are awaiting PR. I got my PR in Mar-2018. Migrated to Aus in Jun 2018. After 8 months of job search - tried everything I could putting all efforts, I got job a week ago. I had thought that I might get a job in 3-4 months after reaching. It was the toughest time of my life. I am an Engineer with Oil and Gas experience.
> 
> I thought to inform all of you, so that you can do your homework before leaving your current job or be prepared mentally. Research job market for your experience.
> 
> I'll write a detailed article to share my experience.
> 
> Thanks
> GrSr


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys add me in some post grant whatsapp group.

Worried about how to go about my partner visa!!!! 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends!

Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
No points for spouse claimed. 

Industrial Engineer 233511
EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)

Invited: 11.Oct 2018
Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
Grant: 04. Mar 2019

It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..

Just want to share my story:
Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5 
My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).

Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.

After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!

I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).

I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!! 
Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!

P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


----------



## intruder_

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Congrats and the successful long journey !


----------



## manusaavi

Congrates buddy . What was the additional PCC for ?


Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


----------



## NB

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Just upload the correct number using the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Generally the correction is done immediately but some applicants have faced delays also in the past
Do check in VEVO later that the numbers are corrected 

Cheers


----------



## Ptera

manusaavi said:


> Congrates buddy . What was the additional PCC for ?


Thanks buddy. It was for PCC with maiden name on it. My wife changed her name and we provided PCC with her new name and CO asked for PCC with both names, maiden and current one. 

My advice for everybody, pls check your or spouse PCC which should include all other names you have been known by.


----------



## rjadhav163

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Hi Ptera,

really glad to read about your grant!!! Heartiest Congratulations!! Herzlichen Glueckwunsch!
Enjoy the feeling and start preparing for the country where winters are not harsh!! 
All the best!

RJ


----------



## DVS105

rkhalid said:


> what about application of 29th Nov.. will they be touchef shortly ? or still wait is long


Well yes, there are pockets as I said. But, 29th Nov doesn't seem to be one. You have less number of lodgements on that day. So hopefully around the corner.


----------



## DVS105

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words, it is really heartening  although we're all pixels on a screen, it's been so great learning and sharing on this journey with all.
> 
> For those still waiting, you're in the pipeline, you've made it this far, it's the final lap, hang in there


Congratulations buddy.
You have been pretty active and a very helpful hand on this forum. I had seen you may times answering most questions and help others complete their journey. Happy to see you in the club!


----------



## Rajesh arora

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Congratulations


----------



## RockyRaj

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?




Happy to ready your PR journey. I could connect myself reading your preparation for PTE. Further, I recollect you since early last year you helped me with references on PCC topics. Wish you all the best from a fellow 2335xx member. It appears now to me now I can expect some hopefully good surprises from DoHA earlier than I had foreseen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## ramanan42

Yes indeed.
Thank you 🙂


turiguiliano said:


> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ! You seem to be had a fun ride right after your invite. Well deserved grant. Good luck. Was this a direct grant or have you had a CO contact ?
> It appears the CO's have progressed to Dec applications.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ptera

RockyRaj said:


> Happy to ready your PR journey. I could connect myself reading your preparation for PTE. Further, I recollect you since early last year you helped me with references on PCC topics. Wish you all the best from a fellow 2335xx member. It appears now to me now I can expect some hopefully good surprises from DoHA earlier than I had foreseen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you buddy. I wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## ramanan42

Thank you and your grant is just around the corner . Hope u get yr grant soon.


Janubless said:


> Congratulations Ramanan42🌟🌟⭐⭐Good luck .. I have lodged mine on Dec 1,2018 and got the IACM on Feb 28... waiting on the grant
> 
> 
> ramanan42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313
Click to expand...


----------



## rkhalid

DVS105 said:


> rkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> what about application of 29th Nov.. will they be touchef shortly ? or still wait is long
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, there are pockets as I said. But, 29th Nov doesn't seem to be one. You have less number of lodgements on that day. So hopefully around the corner.
Click to expand...

so ur predicting it as per the application submission trend on that date.. but on immitracker not everyone lodged their case some just view it and dont upload their own info.


----------



## manusaavi

PCC has the passport name in it. Even if there was no passport with older name we need PCC with older name ?


Ptera said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrates buddy . What was the additional PCC for ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy. It was for PCC with maiden name on it. My wife changed her name and we provided PCC with her new name and CO asked for PCC with both names, maiden and current one.
> 
> My advice for everybody, pls check your or spouse PCC which should include all other names you have been known by.
Click to expand...


----------



## sivap33

Experts, 
I have a question regarding PCC for spouse maiden name.
I got the India PCC done for my spouse with her new passport (new name).
I added the info that my wife had old passport with maiden name and I am concerned that I missed this doc.
Do we need to submit PCC for old name?
Will passport office issue PCC with old and new names?
Any thoughts?


----------



## Bandish

ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Congratulations ramanan42 
Best wishes for your future ...


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> We are kinda free advice experts so you'll have plenty here
> 
> If you start thinking you are not the only one waiting you'll be a lot better.
> Comparisons make us weak but the same make us strong, depends only upon whether you see up or down with humility.
> 35 days is nothing, a realistic wait is around 90 days, anything earlier is a bonus. If you dont have anything else to do apart from the routine, do keep visiting here and try to enjoy other's grants as they keep coming. Share your experience with everyone else and help them. You'll feel a sense of satisfaction and while doing this a day shall come when we'll be enjoying your success!
> Good luck.
> When I first saw your username I read it as Juliet for some reason


A wonderful message for everyone that helps in most of the life situations ... 

And definitely, this forum is a lively place, where we are sure of seeing someone super happy daily...  On top of that when we help, it gives us satisfaction. So, as Saif said, this forum gives us both happiness and satisfaction ....  Keep enjoying it and all are waiting to celebrate and enjoy your success too... :amen:

After all the wonderful message, Saifu gave his Shakespearean touch to the last line... ...


----------



## Bandish

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points.
> Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Congratulations Nadine 
Best wishes...


----------



## Bandish

krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


Congratulations krislaks


----------



## Bandish

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Congratulations Ptera 
A well deserved grant ...
Best Wishes...


----------



## priyanka20

HI All,

I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


----------



## Divkasi

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?




Congratulations and All the best


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Hello experts, 

Do we need to submit spouse pcc for maiden name. Please suggest , as i already got one co contact 


Thanks



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

Good to see lots of grants yesterday.


----------



## Nadine1986

Janubless said:


> Wow .. congratulations 😀 😀😀🌟🌟🌟 Good luck Nadine😀🤩🤩



Thank you so much Janubless


----------



## Nadine1986

Saif said:


> Many congratulations Nadine!


Thank you Saif


----------



## Nadine1986

hena15 said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thank you Hena


----------



## Nadine1986

vivinlobo said:


> Congrats God bless
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Thank you Vivin


----------



## Nadine1986

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Thank you Rajesh


----------



## Nadine1986

JT86 said:


> Congratulations! All the best!


Thank you JT


----------



## Nadine1986

ShreyasPJ said:


> Great news!! Congratulations for the super quick grant..


Thank you Shreyas


----------



## Nadine1986

6 years back, on the 4th of March, I found the love of my life during the course of a late night drive and today early hours, happened the grant I was after since 2017 (first for Canada and then switched to Australia in 2018 Jan when Canada went out of my reach. If at all I was willing to give an IELTS early 2017, life would have been so sooo much easier ). I thought it was rather deliberate than coincidental when people received their grants on their wedding anniversaries and birthdays so often; like a fairy tale CO plot to surprise immigration aspirants. However for me, being unmarried and the date of my love-life commencement date so gravely undisclosed, I tend to fall for some extremely strange conspiracy theories. Or perhaps life chooses to throw good things at people on a specific date. (Apologies if I made that narrative a bit too dramatic but it’s true). 

Here is the list of documents I submitted:
1.	Passport
2.	Aadhar
3.	PAN
4.	Driver’s License
5.	Voter’s ID
6.	CBSE (10th) certificate duplicate since my original was damaged (I didn’t submit a birth certificate)
7.	PCC – India and UK (I lived in Azerbaijan for 3 months, a couple of months each in Germany, Norway and Denmark and didn’t provide PCCs)
8.	Form 80 and 1221
9.	IELTS result 
10.	Photo – front and signed back
11.	Degree certificate, Transcripts and Senior Secondary certificate (12th)
12.	MSA Outcome letter 
13.	Expired Passport, UK residence permits, all Visa pages and passport stamps
14.	I have worked for 3 employers as mentioned below in reverse chronology. 
a)	Superannuation statement, Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Resume, Payslips for all months except the first year, a few form 16s and all form 26ASes, full PF history, Offer letter and RNR.
b)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Payslips for all months, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, PF history, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t have the Relieving letter hard copy. So I submitted a black and white soft copy.
c)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, 2 Payslips for 2 years, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t submit PF statements for this phase of employment.

All color copies and didn’t get anything notarized. Also, I had a couple of address changes which I notified post application submission. 

This cyber space had been awesome, the least to say. I would like to thank everyone for their kind help. I was so leaned to ask for Bandish’s predictions but I chose not to, after her stories of the background work taking a toll on her. I really really hope Elu gets her grant soon. Also, thanks so much to Pretty Isotonic, Saif , Santhosh, Neha, Intruder…... I now regret a bit for not really chasing PrettyIsotonic’s advice to add the defacto post-lodgment. Sorry if I missed anyone but you guys and girls are real life super stars. I wish everyone reading this a super speedy grant if you are yet to receive one. Please hang on, your day will be due very soon. 

Thanks everyone yet again.


Cheers 
Nadine


----------



## grsr

Nadine1986 said:


> Thanks for writing this. I am a control systems engineer with the whole of my experience in oil and gas. Not sure how great a place Australia is for oil and gas professionals.


Australia has lots of opportunities for Oil and Gas professionals. But, they ask "Local experience". Only when there is no other candidate available with local experience, they look at new expats. I will write about this later in detail. Mental preparation and not to give up attitude is important.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadine1986

grsr said:


> Australia has lots of opportunities for Oil and Gas professionals. But, they ask "Local experience". Only when there is no other candidate available with local experience, they look at new expats. I will write about this later in detail. Mental preparation and not to give up attitude is important.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thanks for coming back. Looking forward to read your write-up in detail.


----------



## grsr

grsr said:


> Australia has lots of opportunities for Oil and Gas professionals. But, they ask "Local experience". Only when there is no other candidate available with local experience, they look at new expats. I will write about this later in detail. Mental preparation and not to give up attitude is important.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The job market is picking up, and I wish all of you have a bright chance to grab your first job. A year ago it would have been tougher. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?




Congrats! All the best for your future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congrats mate.. Hope you would still hang around to help others


----------



## DVS105

rkhalid said:


> so ur predicting it as per the application submission trend on that date.. but on immitracker not everyone lodged their case some just view it and dont upload their own info.


Buddy, it's not prediction.
Just an analysis of how things are moving based on the immitracker data.
While the general consensus is that the selection of the cases is rather random, I am only trying to find a method in that madness.


Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

My medical expired in Feb 2019. Should I call Bupa to renew my medicals? My agent told me that on my application it says something like: health clearance provided, no further actions required. It is so hard to wait. I want to try my best to get DG instead of CO contact.


----------



## andy2904

Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days. 

My timeline: 
14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Andy Good luck 


andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


----------



## intruder_

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulations for the quick and direct Grant, and all the best for future.


----------



## JT86

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulations ! All the best!


----------



## Usha Balla

harpreet22 said:


> My medical expired in Feb 2019. Should I call Bupa to renew my medicals? My agent told me that on my application it says something like: health clearance provided, no further actions required. It is so hard to wait. I want to try my best to get DG instead of CO contact.


Hi
Please wait for a CO to be allocated to your case. They will ask either to repeat medicals or give direct grant. 
Your link/hap ID won't be activated till then.


----------



## svj

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Many congratulations to you! You have given guidance and spread your knowledge to a lot of people, hope you would stick around the forum


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
> While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
> Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


Though I didn't claim spouse points, but from other posts I remember that you need to upload spouse employment documents in 'other' section only. I too had to upload education documents in other section only.


----------



## svj

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points.
> Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Congratulations Nadine! Good luck for your life ahead


----------



## SAMYBOY

Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived. 

Breakdown as below:


Accountant 221111 with 85 points
Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


----------



## Bandish

Divkasi said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Do we need to submit spouse pcc for maiden name. Please suggest , as i already got one co contact
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. COs have asked for this many times.


----------



## dkkrlaus

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> 
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> 
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> 
> 
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


Congrats !!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tejred1984

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum.

Can anyone of you please predict my grant date too?

My details are-

Lodged - Dec 25, 2018

Thanks
Anil


----------



## Tejred1984

Forgot to mention my Anzsco Code - 261313


----------



## Bandish

Nadine1986 said:


> 6 years back, on the 4th of March, I found the love of my life during the course of a late night drive and today early hours, happened the grant I was after since 2017 (first for Canada and then switched to Australia in 2018 Jan when Canada went out of my reach. If at all I was willing to give an IELTS early 2017, life would have been so sooo much easier ). I thought it was rather deliberate than coincidental when people received their grants on their wedding anniversaries and birthdays so often; like a fairy tale CO plot to surprise immigration aspirants. However for me, being unmarried and the date of my love-life commencement date so gravely undisclosed, I tend to fall for some extremely strange conspiracy theories. Or perhaps life chooses to throw good things at people on a specific date. (Apologies if I made that narrative a bit too dramatic but it’s true).
> 
> Here is the list of documents I submitted:
> 1.	Passport
> 2.	Aadhar
> 3.	PAN
> 4.	Driver’s License
> 5.	Voter’s ID
> 6.	CBSE (10th) certificate duplicate since my original was damaged (I didn’t submit a birth certificate)
> 7.	PCC – India and UK (I lived in Azerbaijan for 3 months, a couple of months each in Germany, Norway and Denmark and didn’t provide PCCs)
> 8.	Form 80 and 1221
> 9.	IELTS result
> 10.	Photo – front and signed back
> 11.	Degree certificate, Transcripts and Senior Secondary certificate (12th)
> 12.	MSA Outcome letter
> 13.	Expired Passport, UK residence permits, all Visa pages and passport stamps
> 14.	I have worked for 3 employers as mentioned below in reverse chronology.
> a)	Superannuation statement, Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Resume, Payslips for all months except the first year, a few form 16s and all form 26ASes, full PF history, Offer letter and RNR.
> b)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Payslips for all months, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, PF history, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t have the Relieving letter hard copy. So I submitted a black and white soft copy.
> c)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, 2 Payslips for 2 years, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t submit PF statements for this phase of employment.
> 
> All color copies and didn’t get anything notarized. Also, I had a couple of address changes which I notified post application submission.
> 
> This cyber space had been awesome, the least to say. I would like to thank everyone for their kind help. I was so leaned to ask for Bandish’s predictions but I chose not to, after her stories of the background work taking a toll on her. I really really hope Elu gets her grant soon. Also, thanks so much to Pretty Isotonic, Saif , Santhosh, Neha, Intruder…... I now regret a bit for not really chasing PrettyIsotonic’s advice to add the defacto post-lodgment. Sorry if I missed anyone but you guys and girls are real life super stars. I wish everyone reading this a super speedy grant if you are yet to receive one. Please hang on, your day will be due very soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone yet again.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Lovely message... Universe is full of cute surprises... 
Congratulations again


----------



## Bandish

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulations andy2904 
Best wishes for your future..


----------



## Bandish

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


Congratulations SAMYBOY 
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## nkvijayran

Bandish said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 years back, on the 4th of March, I found the love of my life during the course of a late night drive and today early hours, happened the grant I was after since 2017 (first for Canada and then switched to Australia in 2018 Jan when Canada went out of my reach. If at all I was willing to give an IELTS early 2017, life would have been so sooo much easier ). I thought it was rather deliberate than coincidental when people received their grants on their wedding anniversaries and birthdays so often; like a fairy tale CO plot to surprise immigration aspirants. However for me, being unmarried and the date of my love-life commencement date so gravely undisclosed, I tend to fall for some extremely strange conspiracy theories. Or perhaps life chooses to throw good things at people on a specific date. (Apologies if I made that narrative a bit too dramatic but it’s true).
> 
> Here is the list of documents I submitted:
> 1.	Passport
> 2.	Aadhar
> 3.	PAN
> 4.	Driver’s License
> 5.	Voter’s ID
> 6.	CBSE (10th) certificate duplicate since my original was damaged (I didn’t submit a birth certificate)
> 7.	PCC – India and UK (I lived in Azerbaijan for 3 months, a couple of months each in Germany, Norway and Denmark and didn’t provide PCCs)
> 8.	Form 80 and 1221
> 9.	IELTS result
> 10.	Photo – front and signed back
> 11.	Degree certificate, Transcripts and Senior Secondary certificate (12th)
> 12.	MSA Outcome letter
> 13.	Expired Passport, UK residence permits, all Visa pages and passport stamps
> 14.	I have worked for 3 employers as mentioned below in reverse chronology.
> a)	Superannuation statement, Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Resume, Payslips for all months except the first year, a few form 16s and all form 26ASes, full PF history, Offer letter and RNR.
> b)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Payslips for all months, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, PF history, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t have the Relieving letter hard copy. So I submitted a black and white soft copy.
> c)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, 2 Payslips for 2 years, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t submit PF statements for this phase of employment.
> 
> All color copies and didn’t get anything notarized. Also, I had a couple of address changes which I notified post application submission.
> 
> This cyber space had been awesome, the least to say. I would like to thank everyone for their kind help. I was so leaned to ask for Bandish’s predictions but I chose not to, after her stories of the background work taking a toll on her. I really really hope Elu gets her grant soon. Also, thanks so much to Pretty Isotonic, Saif , Santhosh, Neha, Intruder…... I now regret a bit for not really chasing PrettyIsotonic’s advice to add the defacto post-lodgment. Sorry if I missed anyone but you guys and girls are real life super stars. I wish everyone reading this a super speedy grant if you are yet to receive one. Please hang on, your day will be due very soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone yet again.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely message... Universe is full of cute surprises...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations again
Click to expand...

Congratulations Nadine1986


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi, 

Whart are the all possible status that appear in the immi account ?


----------



## DVS105

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulations Andy! Good Luck for the next move!


----------



## Bandish

RustedGold said:


> I am running in 8.5 + months
> i have called every day last week- got a standard response
> i have sent out an email - no luck
> 
> What else can i do to follow up? i am losing hope by the day!!


Hey don't worry... With a CO contact on 6-Feb-2019, Your time seems near ... 
They would have already verified all your documents before a second CO contact, I believe. 

Wish you a speedy grant ... Soon you would be writing your Grant message


----------



## Tejred1984

Hi Bandish,

I have seen you have predicted many grant dates.

Can you please predict my grant date too ? 

Visa lodged on Dec 25,2018
ANZSCO code 26131

Thanks


----------



## Bandish

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello experts, i have doubt. On 1st march i was granted the visa with IED as 05th June. IED was given based on my spouse 815. In that form it is mentioned to have the medicals done within 4 weeks once you land. Since moving permanently is difficult for both of us in these 3 months, we have planned for a validation trip in may. Is it required to do our medicals in may, or we can do it once we plan our move permanently. Experts please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ravi, 
Though I do not have an idea of what needs to be exactly done. But I would suggest to call DHA and find out. What I can think of is that as Australian PR process is more kind of rule based, they might have set a rule in their system that medicals have to completed within 4 weeks of first entry. Just assuming, so checking with DHA is the best option. Or someone with similar experience could guide.


----------



## Bandish

Tejred1984 said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> I have seen you have predicted many grant dates.
> 
> Can you please predict my grant date too ?
> 
> Visa lodged on Dec 25,2018
> ANZSCO code 26131
> 
> Thanks


Hey, don't worry go by the 90 day timeline if your docs are all in place.
Not guessing dates. 

Wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## Tejred1984

Sure Bandish 😊.. will go by 90 day timeline..

Appreciate it 

Thanks


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whart are the all possible status that appear in the immi account ?


He he.... RECEIVED and FINALIZED... in case of direct grant. There are other statuses after a CO contact. Refer this post: 



Bandish said:


> You will not be receiving any assessment initiation email.
> 
> 
> The process flow that is currently being followed is:
> 
> 1. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *Direct Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*
> 
> 2. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *CO Contact* (You will receive email) *[Status: Initial Assessment]*-> Provide Information to CO and press "Information Provided button" *[Status: Further assessment]* -> *Grant* *[Status: Finalized]*
> 
> 3. *Visa Lodgement* *[Status: Received]* -> *IACM Mail* (You will receive email) *[Status: Received(No change in status)]*-> Grant *[Status: Finalized]*



Following a process of status change during ACS, we are clean bowled when we see no change in status in immiaccount till grant. :clock:  That's what DHA has been following as far as I know from this forum and my experience. Who knows, they may change their working style in the future as there are other statuses mentioned in immiaccount.


----------



## Rajesh arora

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


Congratulations


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations andy2904*



andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulations andy2904


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations SAMYBOY*



SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


Congratulations SAMYBOY


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Congratulations buddy!! Its very inspiring to read your story. It's an example of true grit and determination..

Cheers!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations SAMYBOY 😀😀🌟🌟⭐⭐Good luck😀


SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


----------



## aarpriase

priyanka20 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
> While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
> Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


Hi,
I have recently added my spouse's employment document ( All offer letter, R&R letters as one single PDF ) under my Name i.e primary applicant in "Partner Skill Evidence of" section. Not sure if this is the correct place or not but i found it more relevant than any other place. Along with this, i had added ACS evaluation, IELTS, Age proof ( Passport, secondary school marksheet ) initially while lodging the application.


----------



## Bandish

aarpriase said:


> Hi,
> I have recently added my spouse's employment document ( All offer letter, R&R letters as one single PDF ) under my Name i.e primary applicant in "Partner Skill Evidence of" section. Not sure if this is the correct place or not but i found it more relevant than any other place. Along with this, i had added ACS evaluation, IELTS, Age proof ( Passport, secondary school marksheet ) initially while lodging the application.


Great if there is a partner skill section. That's more relevant for partner employment docs.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Bandish said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Though I do not have an idea of what needs to be exactly done. But I would suggest to call DHA and find out. What I can think of is that as Australian PR process is more kind of rule based, they might have set a rule in their system that medicals have to completed within 4 weeks of first entry. Just assuming, so checking with DHA is the best option. Or someone with similar experience could guide.




Thank you so much Bandish.. How to contact DHA for the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

ShreyasPJ said:


> Congratulations buddy!! Its very inspiring to read your story. It's an example of true grit and determination..
> 
> Cheers!


Very true... This is a place for inspiration as well  
Hats off to you Ptera... Your story inspires me to work harder...


----------



## Bandish

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Thank you so much Bandish.. How to contact DHA for the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Through their helpline number which has been shared here in this forum multiple times.
Will send it when I find.


----------



## turiguiliano

Nadine1986 said:


> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points.
> Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


Congrats! Good luck with your preparation to move to Oz.


----------



## hena15

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Super news... Congratulations!!!


----------



## turiguiliano

krislaks said:


> I got my direct grant today morning 8:18 AM India time.
> 
> Job code: 261313
> Date Lodged: 26 Nov 2018
> Points claimed: 80 (including 5 spouse points)
> Only spouse and me, no kids
> No MARA agent, did it myself
> Offshore applicant
> 
> These are my personal observations but I could be wrong.
> 
> 1. It helps to front load all employment related documentation before paying the fees. I think following should suffice - Salary slips (a few for each company, the first payslip, a few in the middle and the last payslip), Bank statements showing salary credit for the entire duration of employment - whether claiming points or not, PF (Social Security) statements, Reference letter containing duties (preferably on company letterhead - definitely needed for the current/last company) and Tax returns. I do not think offer letters, relieving letters, promotion letters, salary increment letters are relevant.
> 2. Frontload degree and transcripts as well.
> 3. PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after lodging, but do it within a month.
> 4. Passport validation and employment validation are the first steps, prior to CO looking at a file. These may be handled by a DoHA processing team.
> 5. If you have changed jobs and underwent background verification by the hiring company, chances are your employment validation will be quicker resulting in a faster grant. Same deal for the spouse (if claiming spouse points). In case of spouse, mostly just the last degree is verified, but if the spouse switched jobs too, then that should be quick as well. If not, those applicants claiming spouse points would take a little longer.
> 6. If you are married up to a year before lodging, besides Marriage Certificate, additional proof helps - wedding pictures, joint bank accounts, joint lease, flight tickets.
> 7. If you have a kid under 5 years old whose passport was issued a few years back, it helps to upload the Statutory Declaration stating it the same child (for change in appearance). Not necessary to front load, but do it within a month.
> 8. If you used an agent, make a copy of your application and make sure all the documents are uploaded. I noticed in many cases that the CO asks for a document which the agent forgot to attach. Do not worry about your agent knowing that you made a copy of your application. It is your right and they can't do anything about it. If you find that some documents are missing, tell your agent that the document is missing, and ask them to upload it. Simple as that.
> 9. I fail to understand why onshore applicants sound desperate and compare timelines with offshore applicants. You guys are already in Australia, working, have a roof over your head etc. How would a quicker grant change your life?
> 
> That's all for now. Good luck to all those who are waiting (including onshore).


Congrats! Nicely written on the steps. Helps a lot. Thanks for wishing luck to the needy one's like us.


----------



## shahid15

*Finally!! Golden email has arrived!!*

Early birthday present for me!!

I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!

This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss

Hope she isn't in this forum reading this

Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!

I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## hena15

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bandish

Bandish said:


> Through their helpline number which has been shared here in this forum multiple times.
> Will send it when I find.


These are the two helpline numbers I found from older posts:
+61131881
+61131880

All the Best !


----------



## hena15

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


Congratulations... 
Keepinh my hopes high as all the 11th Nov invites are getting DG.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bandish

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congratulations ... Enjoy the moment..
Best wishes to both of you


----------



## hena15

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congratulations... And Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Bandish said:


> These are the two helpline numbers I found from older posts:
> 
> +61131881
> 
> +61131880
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best !




Thank you so much Bandish...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turiguiliano

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Wow. Congrats and your efforts are truly inspiring. Your steely resolve to crack PTE with high scores and using every pockets of time available is absolutely heroic. I' sure with your determination, you will definitely reach greater heights regardless of place, position etc.

Congrats again for a well deserved grant. My wishes to your family for standing & believing in you. Enjoy the moment bro. :clap2:


----------



## vivinlobo

The next goal of my life is to get my partner visa.

I'm not gonna give up unless someone guides me. LOL

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!





hena15 said:


> shahid15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations... And Happy Birthday!!!
Click to expand...

congrats. ur visa lodgment date please


----------



## shahid15

Bandish said:


> Congratulations ... Enjoy the moment..
> Best wishes to both of you


Thank you so much You have been a true inspiration from very early on! wishing you all success ahead!


----------



## turiguiliano

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congrats


----------



## shahid15

hena15 said:


> Congratulations... And Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you so much! Wishing you a speedy grant


----------



## turiguiliano

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


Congrats Samyboy.Good luck


----------



## Harini227

Congrats to all who have got their grants and good luck to all waiting 


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## turiguiliano

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congrats. Happy birthday .


----------



## SG

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congratulations Shahid


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Shahid15 😀😀⭐⭐🌟🌟🤩🤩What a wonderful birthday present . good luck 🌟🌟⭐⭐😀😀 Happy birthday ⭐⭐🌟🌟😀😀I am sure you will have a great year indeed


shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?



Truly, one of the many inspiring life events has been penned down so nicely!
Congratulations to you and your family!

E2 Language has helped me to clear PTE in 2nd attempt itself with 79+

Forum members have helped me with crucial information which no other site or even MARA agents could have shared.

And then, these inspiring stories keep us motivated all the way in our quest for the much awaited Golden Email!

Where there's a WILL, there is definitely a WAY! :clap2:


----------



## Rajesh arora

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!


Congratulations


----------



## avisinger

*Grant*

Hello Friends,

Finally got my golden GRANT email.
Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.

It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.

EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
Invited : 11th November
Lodged Date: 5th December 2018.
Grant: 4Th March 2019.
Code: 263111.


:cheer2:


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my golden GRANT email.
> 
> Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
> 
> EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
> 
> Invited : 11th November
> 
> Grant: 4Th March 2019.
> 
> Code: 263111.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats buddy. What's the lodgement date ? 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally got my golden GRANT email.
> Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.
> 
> It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.
> 
> EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
> EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
> Invited : 11th November
> Grant: 4Th March 2019.
> Code: 263111.
> 
> 
> :cheer2:


Congratulations.... Good luck for future!!!


----------



## priyanka20

aarpriase said:


> Hi,
> I have recently added my spouse's employment document ( All offer letter, R&R letters as one single PDF ) under my Name i.e primary applicant in "Partner Skill Evidence of" section. Not sure if this is the correct place or not but i found it more relevant than any other place. Along with this, i had added ACS evaluation, IELTS, Age proof ( Passport, secondary school marksheet ) initially while lodging the application.


But this might consume the total limit of documents which I can upload under my name. Don't know if in future anything else is needed


----------



## avisinger

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Congrats buddy. What's the lodgement date ?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


I have updated it bro . Its Decmeber 5th 2018.


----------



## Bandish

shahid15 said:


> Thank you so much You have been a true inspiration from very early on! wishing you all success ahead!


Thanks for the lovely wishes...


----------



## Bandish

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally got my golden GRANT email.
> Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.
> 
> It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.
> 
> EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
> EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
> Invited : 11th November
> Lodged Date: 5th December 2018.
> Grant: 4Th March 2019.
> Code: 263111.
> 
> 
> :cheer2:


Congratulations avisinger 
Best wishes for your future...


----------



## spirecode

Bandish - let your magic work pls predict some early date

sep 24th lodged, softwr eng with 75 points, dec 20th co contacted for rnr current compny which we had missed sane day provided n waitin for grant onshore in sydney


----------



## Bandish

spirecode said:


> Bandish - let your magic work pls predict some early date
> 
> sep 24th lodged, softwr eng with 75 points, dec 20th co contacted for rnr current compny which we had missed sane day provided n waitin for grant onshore in sydney


Ha ha this is a new request .. (predicting early date)
Not predicting a date... yours seems near though with already 2 months over after CO contact..

All the Best !


----------



## alegor

*PR Granted*

Hello Everyone,

By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.

@Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much  

I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.

ANZSCO Code : 261313

ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
Invited: 11 NOV 2018
Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
Grant : :05 MAR 2019
IED : 07 NOV 2019


----------



## ShreyasPJ

andy2904 said:


> Hi all, received the golden mail this morning. Direct grant after 100 days.
> 
> My timeline:
> 14 Aug 2018: Submission to VETASSESS (Priority Processing)
> 21 Aug 2018: Outcome Letter: Positive
> 15 Oct 2018: PTE 79+ after third attempt
> 16 Oct 2018: Lodge EOI 70 points as Management Consultant
> 11 Nov 2018: Received 189 ITA
> 25 Nov 2018: Application Lodged
> 05 Mar 2019: Direct Grant!


Congratulation mate, your timeline looks like you're on a rocket! 

From occupation outcome to direct grant in less than a year, that's awesome.

Cheers and good luck with life down under.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally the wait is over and golden email has arrived.
> 
> Breakdown as below:
> 
> 
> Accountant 221111 with 85 points
> Visa lodged: 16th November 2018
> Direct Grant: 05th March 2018
> People who are still waiting, I wish you all a speedy grant.


Super congratulations!! 

Cheers,

Shreyas


----------



## hena15

alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> IED : 07 NOV 2019


Huge congratulations on speedy grant!!!!


----------



## shahid15

Thanks everyone for your birthday and grant wishes!! You guys are like my extended family 😀😀

My details:
ANZCO: 261312
PTE: Sep 19, 2018
ACS: Feb 15, 2018
EOI submission: Feb 16, 2018
Marriage: Apr 6, 2018
Wife arrived onshore on tourist visa: Nov 9, 2018
Invite: Nov 11, 2018
Medicals: Nov 28, 2018
Visa lodged: Nov 30, 2018
Visa grant: Mar 5, 2019
My birthday: Mar 6, 2019
Location: onshore(Melbourne)

Total points: 70
List of documents submitted:
1. PTE Score report
2. ACS skill assessment
3. Employment: Offer letter, Payslips for each quarter, Bank statement showing salary credit for each month, Tax return acknowledgement, RnR on company letterhead
4. Usual stuff like PCC, passport, birth certificate etc etc.
- Not claiming partner points

For wife:
Educational documents (she is a doctor- and her house surgency certificate+ degree certificate+ letter from college for functional english)
For relationship: Marriage certificate, travel tickets, Rent agreement, marriage photos, Facebook page showing our engagement etc etc.
Also, I have not submitted birth certificate for her as she was born in Saudi- but provided 10th, 12th certs+ Aadhar+ passport+ doctors registration certificate as proof of birth

Lastly, Thank you all for your support- and wishing speedy grants for each and every one of you.
Should any of you come to Melbourne, please let me know and I will help whatever small way I can


----------



## SG

shahid15 said:


> Thanks everyone for your birthday and grant wishes!! You guys are like my extended family 😀😀
> 
> My details:
> ANZCO: 261312
> PTE: Sep 19, 2018
> ACS: Feb 15, 2018
> EOI submission: Feb 16, 2018
> Marriage: Apr 6, 2018
> Wife arrived onshore on tourist visa: Nov 9, 2018
> Invite: Nov 11, 2018
> Medicals: Nov 28, 2018
> Visa lodged: Nov 30, 2018
> Visa grant: Mar 5, 2019
> My birthday: Mar 6, 2019
> Location: onshore(Melbourne)
> 
> Total points: 70
> List of documents submitted:
> 1. PTE Score report
> 2. ACS skill assessment
> 3. Employment: Offer letter, Payslips for each quarter, Bank statement showing salary credit for each month, Tax return acknowledgement, RnR on company letterhead
> 4. Usual stuff like PCC, passport, birth certificate etc etc.
> - Not claiming partner points
> 
> For wife:
> Educational documents (she is a doctor- and her house surgency certificate+ degree certificate+ letter from college for functional english)
> For relationship: Marriage certificate, travel tickets, Rent agreement, marriage photos, Facebook page showing our engagement etc etc.
> Also, I have not submitted birth certificate for her as she was born in Saudi- but provided 10th, 12th certs+ Aadhar+ passport+ doctors registration certificate as proof of birth
> 
> Lastly, Thank you all for your support- and wishing speedy grants for each and every one of you.
> Should any of you come to Melbourne, please let me know and I will help whatever small way I can


Advance Happy Birthday to you Shahid and Congratulations to you once again!


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


Congratulations Ptera! 
What a lovely story of you and your family. Hats off to you bro for having the grit to clear a language test in 7 attempts. Not easy for a non native speaker mate!
We cringe over going long distances for writing our exams, though we have centers all around us, the nearest being only 5 ks away and look at you 500 ks 7 times 7000 ks travel for PTE, wow!
You are a fighter and should sail through the next phase of your life like fish in water! Good luck!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations avisinger..🌟🌟😀😀⭐⭐ Good luck😀😀..I lodged mine on Dec1 same ANZSCO code..Fingers crossed


avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally got my golden GRANT email.
> Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.
> 
> It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.
> 
> EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
> EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
> Invited : 11th November
> Lodged Date: 5th December 2018.
> Grant: 4Th March 2019.
> Code: 263111.


----------



## Rajesh arora

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally got my golden GRANT email.
> Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.
> 
> It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.
> 
> EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
> EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
> Invited : 11th November
> Lodged Date: 5th December 2018.
> Grant: 4Th March 2019.
> Code: 263111.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> IED : 07 NOV 2019


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> A wonderful message for everyone that helps in most of the life situations ...
> 
> And definitely, this forum is a lively place, where we are sure of seeing someone super happy daily...  On top of that when we help, it gives us satisfaction. So, as Saif said, this forum gives us both happiness and satisfaction ....  Keep enjoying it and all are waiting to celebrate and enjoy your success too... :amen:
> 
> After all the wonderful message, Saifu gave his Shakespearean touch to the last line... ...


Hey Bando, where are you these days? Planning your trip? Please keep passing your invaluable tips to me, I know you are a details loving person  Just PM me your small little inputs please. "I shall be highly obliged " 

Yes, if I wasn't an engineer I'd have been an active English Literature pro.
Well.....destiny...... 

"Friends, Romans, countrymen - I've come to bury Caesar not to praise him", let's leave at that


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
> While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
> Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


Please upload under other and label them accordingly, the same way as yours...


----------



## Bandish

alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> IED : 07 NOV 2019


Congratulations alegor 
Best wishes for your future...

Tried writing so many sentences ...  but can't express my feelings in words... You are so humble to mention my name... Would like to thank you and all other forum members for making me feel loved... Everyone here is a skilled gem ...


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Do we need to submit spouse pcc for maiden name. Please suggest , as i already got one co contact
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think if you have different names across documents (including maiden names, initials, swapped name and surname), it is advisable to upload the "one and the same person" affidavit straight away...
Once you have this document in place, chances are that the CO might not ask for a PCC or anything else which has either a maiden name or any other discrepancy in name (provided it is listed on this doc). Most notaries have a ready made format but make sure you fill in all the variants of your name in there. Good luck.


----------



## priyanka20

Saif said:


> Please upload under other and label them accordingly, the same way as yours...


Others under Spouse Employment Evidence in primary applicant documents list or in skill assessment details under spouse documents ?


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Hey Bando, where are you these days? Planning your trip? Please keep passing your invaluable tips to me, I know you are a details loving person  Just PM me your small little inputs please. "I shall be highly obliged "
> 
> Yes, if I wasn't an engineer I'd have been an active English Literature pro.
> Well.....destiny......
> 
> "Friends, Romans, countrymen - I've come to bury Caesar not to praise him", let's leave at that


ha ha ha ha... :lol: To all- Friends, Romans, countrymen .... I can't stop laughing ... :lol: 
In fact while writing my previous post with lack of words to express ... I was thinking of how you would have written it so easily and effectively ... I used to be far away from Literature .. He he ... ... Mathematics is easier for people like me ... 

By the way, I am amazed at your observation of a details loving person... that sure I am  How did you find out ... :cool2:

I am in Bangalore.... Santo did not listen ... so planned a leisure trip to Goa with family 

Trip to Australia will have to wait... So many other things to do ... 

You are a pro bro... Don't need any inputs...:cool2:


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants today!!


----------



## Bandish

priyanka20 said:


> Others under Spouse Employment Evidence in primary applicant documents list or in skill assessment details under spouse documents ?


Hey Priyanka, I did not claim spouse points, so do not know if there are different categories for Spouse Skills assessment and educational documents. If there is any document for which you cannot find an appropriate category for spouse, you can upload those documents under "Other Documents" category for Spouse, of course labeling those properly. Anyone who has claimed spouse points can add to it.


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Does anyone have the number to reach out to check the status of the application (I used to find it in the 2018 forum, can't find it here, so it will be great if someone can share).

I am really worried about my case.

Timelines:

Lodged - 6-Sep-2018
CO Contact - 12-Nov-2018

After that, no news at all.

Most of them around my lodge date and CO contact date have already got grants.


----------



## mongapb05

*Grant?*

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone waiting for their grant from September and October month Lodgement.

Without CO contact or IACM. Status is Received.

Lodged Date: 14-Oct-2018
C0de: 261313


----------



## Bandish

sumeshpankajakshan said:


> Does anyone have the number to reach out to check the status of the application (I used to find it in the 2018 forum, can't find it here, so it will be great if someone can share).
> 
> I am really worried about my case.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Lodged - 6-Sep-2018
> CO Contact - 12-Nov-2018
> 
> After that, no news at all.
> 
> Most of them around my lodge date and CO contact date have already got grants.





Bandish said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through their helpline number which has been shared here in this forum multiple times.
> Will send it when I find.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the two helpline numbers I found from older posts:
> +61131881
> +61131880
> 
> All the Best !
Click to expand...

Helpline numbers..


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

priyanka20 said:


> Others under Spouse Employment Evidence in primary applicant documents list or in skill assessment details under spouse documents ?


Either of these, doesn't matter.


----------



## Saif

Happy to see so many announcements. Congratulations folks!


----------



## Ptera

Divkasi said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Do we need to submit spouse pcc for maiden name. Please suggest , as i already got one co contact
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,
Thanks for your wishes. 

I received below from CO:

The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by. If the name on the police clearance certificate(s) received by us is different from your passport or does not list all other names you have been known by, you will be requested to obtain another police certificate(s)


----------



## nkvijayran

*CO Contact*

Hi Bandish,

Is it necessary that CO will look into my file only after 28 days and not before that even if I have uploaded the document very next day of the CO contact?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations alegor ⭐⭐😀😀🌟🌟🤩🤩Good luck🌟🌟😀😀


alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> IED : 07 NOV 2019


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations ramanan42*



ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Congratulations ramanan42


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all the folks who are getting their GRANTS


----------



## Ptera

turiguiliano said:


> Wow. Congrats and your efforts are truly inspiring. Your steely resolve to crack PTE with high scores and using every pockets of time available is absolutely heroic. I' sure with your determination, you will definitely reach greater heights regardless of place, position etc.
> 
> Congrats again for a well deserved grant. My wishes to your family for standing & believing in you. Enjoy the moment bro. :clap2:


Thank you very much for your kind words my friend! All the best for you and your family!


----------



## Ptera

Saif said:


> Congratulations Ptera!
> What a lovely story of you and your family. Hats off to you bro for having the grit to clear a language test in 7 attempts. Not easy for a non native speaker mate!
> We cringe over going long distances for writing our exams, though we have centers all around us, the nearest being only 5 ks away and look at you 500 ks 7 times 7000 ks travel for PTE, wow!
> You are a fighter and should sail through the next phase of your life like fish in water! Good luck!


Thanks buddy for these words! Yes, that time (PTE learning) was horrible for me.. Now, I´m ready to handle every problem..;-)
All the best for you and your family!


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> ha ha ha ha... :lol: To all- Friends, Romans, countrymen .... I can't stop laughing ... :lol:
> In fact while writing my previous post with lack of words to express ... I was thinking of how you would have written it so easily and effectively ... I used to be far away from Literature .. He he ... ... Mathematics is easier for people like me ...
> 
> By the way, I am amazed at your observation of a details loving person... that sure I am  How did you find out ... :cool2:
> 
> I am in Bangalore.... Santo did not listen ... so planned a leisure trip to Goa with family
> 
> Trip to Australia will have to wait... So many other things to do ...
> 
> You are a pro bro... Don't need any inputs...:cool2:


Thanks Bando! (I pronounce it in Australian accent )

There are so many leads to you being a details oriented person. So better I dont get started on this for the convenience of other readers. 

'Kuch bhi' doesn't sound too Bangalorean to me  (now dont expand my horizons on this one as they are stretched to the limit it might snap off anytime )

No place like Goa to have a fun filled holiday with family. Must be getting hot there, we also planned to visit Goa a couple of weeks ago but finally decided for Vizag as it was new for us. Nice clean city and beaches but, there is only one Goa


----------



## nitin2611

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590




Hi PrettyIsotonic 

Really nice to hear that. Many congratulations!!Your posts are quite helpful.

Wishing you a more satisfied stay further there.

Nitin


----------



## manusaavi

Congrates to all who got their grants. Good to see the warmth a d happiness in this forum . This gives a hope that some day much turn will also come.. 😆


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys, 
On the grant letter of my wife there is a visa condition:

Not marry before first entry (visa condition 8515)
This condition means that you must not marry or enter into a defacto relationship before
entering Australia.

Has someone experienced the same? Is it a typo? Whom should I contact to correct it? I received my grant via auto-letter-generator, so probably I can´t reply on this email..


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> On the grant letter of my wife there is a visa condition:
> 
> Not marry before first entry (visa condition 8515)
> This condition means that you must not marry or enter into a defacto relationship before
> entering Australia.
> 
> Has someone experienced the same? Is it a typo? Whom should I contact to correct it? I received my grant via auto-letter-generator, so probably I can´t reply on this email..


Bro, it is a condition to avoid misuse of PR to bring people in on pretext of being a spouse/partner. A PR holder is required not to marry in between the grant and visa validation. In short the relationship status should not change until the visas are validated after the first entry.
I dont think it is relevant in your case anyway so you should ignore this.


----------



## priyanka20

Bandish said:


> Hey Priyanka, I did not claim spouse points, so do not know if there are different categories for Spouse Skills assessment and educational documents. If there is any document for which you cannot find an appropriate category for spouse, you can upload those documents under "Other Documents" category for Spouse, of course labeling those properly. Anyone who has claimed spouse points can add to it.


Okay


----------



## ShreyasPJ

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congratulations Shahid! Have a great birthday as well.

Cheers!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it necessary that CO will look into my file only after 28 days and not before that even if I have uploaded the document very next day of the CO contact?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not always after 28 days:

My second CO contact was on 22 Feb
Responded on 25 Feb
Grant on 4 March


----------



## ShreyasPJ

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally got my golden GRANT email.
> Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.
> 
> It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.
> 
> EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
> EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
> Invited : 11th November
> Lodged Date: 5th December 2018.
> Grant: 4Th March 2019.
> Code: 263111.
> 
> 
> :cheer2:



Hello buddy, your patience and determination has finally paid off!
Enjoy the moment and good luck for your journey down under!!

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Congrates to all who got their grants. Good to see the warmth a d happiness in this forum . This gives a hope that some day much turn will also come.. 😆


Not an iota of doubt about that manusaavi! Hope you get it faster.
What are your timelines, mind creating a signature?


----------



## ShreyasPJ

alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> IED : 07 NOV 2019


Congratulations! And that's a super fast timeline you got there.

Besides you scored a perfect 90 in your PTE's. That's your career option for you there. Enjoy the moment you guys

Cheers!!


----------



## Saif

Guys, 

Searching flights for mid april to sydney (from delhi), any advise in terms of airline, convenience, luggage, food, cost, anything else?

Usha, you are quite knowledgeable on this, any tips please?

regards,
Saif


----------



## alegor

priyanka20 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
> While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
> Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


Hello Priyanka,

Under primary applicant document list there will be a section for Partner skills where we upload spouse skill assessment results, PTE scorecard etc. I uploaded all the relevant work documents for spouse there. Select others(specify) and Label them according to the document you upload.


----------



## alegor

ShreyasPJ said:


> Congratulations! And that's a super fast timeline you got there.
> 
> Besides you scored a perfect 90 in your PTE's. That's your career option for you there. Enjoy the moment you guys
> 
> Cheers!!


Thank you Shreyas  the perfect 90's were scored by my wife as she is the primary applicant  Will def convey this to her. 

Wish you a speedy grant as well.


----------



## nkvijayran

*Thanks*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not always after 28 days:
> 
> My second CO contact was on 22 Feb
> Responded on 25 Feb
> Grant on 4 March


Thanks PrettyIsotonic


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Congrats to everyone who has got their grant !!

Looks like there's still not much movement for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist.


----------



## Usha Balla

Saif said:


> Guys,
> 
> Searching flights for mid april to sydney (from delhi), any advise in terms of airline, convenience, luggage, food, cost, anything else?
> 
> Usha, you are quite knowledgeable on this, any tips please?
> 
> regards,
> Saif


Hi Saif,

I have always travelled to Melbourne..the same airlines fly to Sydney too. 
Order of preference considering budget and other factors:
1. Srilankan
2. Malaysian
3. Singapore
4. Thai

Though Singapore airlines service is good the luggage we can carry is only 25kgs.
Some Thai flights have 40kgs limit. Pls check before booking. 
Quantas is 40kgs again but longest flight duration.
Food and service best in Srilankan. Luggage is 30kgs
Malaysian layoff times between flights is shorter. Again 30kgs baggage. 

For bookings I will suggest MakeMyTrip. I got good discounts there. 
As always, you can get cheaper tickets if you book early. 
The price range should be between 38k and 45k for round trip. You are spending more if you are choosing above 45k

Regards
Usha


----------



## awara

Usha Balla said:


> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Searching flights for mid april to sydney (from delhi), any advise in terms of airline, convenience, luggage, food, cost, anything else?
> 
> Usha, you are quite knowledgeable on this, any tips please?
> 
> regards,
> Saif
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saif,
> 
> I have always travelled to Melbourne..the same airlines fly to Sydney too.
> Order of preference considering budget and other factors:
> 1. Srilankan
> 2. Malaysian
> 3. Singapore
> 4. Thai
> 
> Though Singapore airlines service is good the luggage we can carry is only 25kgs.
> Some Thai flights have 40kgs limit. Pls check before booking.
> Quantas is 40kgs again but longest flight duration.
> Food and service best in Srilankan. Luggage is 30kgs
> Malaysian layoff times between flights is shorter. Again 30kgs baggage.
> 
> For bookings I will suggest MakeMyTrip. I got good discounts there.
> As always, you can get cheaper tickets if you book early.
> The price range should be between 38k and 45k for round trip. You are spending more if you are choosing above 45k
> 
> Regards
> Usha
Click to expand...

Quick edit : Singapore airlines offers 30kg check in.


----------



## Usha Balla

awara said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Searching flights for mid april to sydney (from delhi), any advise in terms of airline, convenience, luggage, food, cost, anything else?
> 
> Usha, you are quite knowledgeable on this, any tips please?
> 
> regards,
> Saif
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saif,
> 
> I have always travelled to Melbourne..the same airlines fly to Sydney too.
> Order of preference considering budget and other factors:
> 1. Srilankan
> 2. Malaysian
> 3. Singapore
> 4. Thai
> 
> Though Singapore airlines service is good the luggage we can carry is only 25kgs.
> Some Thai flights have 40kgs limit. Pls check before booking.
> Quantas is 40kgs again but longest flight duration.
> Food and service best in Srilankan. Luggage is 30kgs
> Malaysian layoff times between flights is shorter. Again 30kgs baggage.
> 
> For bookings I will suggest MakeMyTrip. I got good discounts there.
> As always, you can get cheaper tickets if you book early.
> The price range should be between 38k and 45k for round trip. You are spending more if you are choosing above 45k
> 
> Regards
> Usha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quick edit : Singapore airlines offers 30kg check in.
Click to expand...

Is it? My husband got only 25kgs once.
So I thought it's the same for all Singapore airlines. 
May be this is also flight basis?


----------



## SAMYBOY

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words.

Hope everyone will get their grant real soon.


----------



## Ptera

Saif said:


> Bro, it is a condition to avoid misuse of PR to bring people in on pretext of being a spouse/partner. A PR holder is required not to marry in between the grant and visa validation. In short the relationship status should not change until the visas are validated after the first entry.
> I dont think it is relevant in your case anyway so you should ignore this.


Thanks buddy. So you mean I don´t need to clarify it with CO as this condition only appears on my wife´s grant and also by VEVO. So my grant doesn´t include this condition..
Just want to avoid any misunderstanding by border crossing;-)


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Is it necessary that CO will look into my file only after 28 days and not before that even if I have uploaded the document very next day of the CO contact?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No, not at all. 28 days time-frame is for the applicant to provide the requested info/docs.
CO may view your case anytime.


----------



## vivinlobo

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> On the grant letter of my wife there is a visa condition:
> 
> Not marry before first entry (visa condition 8515)
> This condition means that you must not marry or enter into a defacto relationship before
> entering Australia.
> 
> Has someone experienced the same? Is it a typo? Whom should I contact to correct it? I received my grant via auto-letter-generator, so probably I can´t reply on this email..


Bro even im confused with that condition... But it is not mentioned on my grant letter.

I was going through subclass 309 visa and checked the pre condition 8515.

I'm planning to get married after my first entry to australia.

Infact I'm traveling next week on March 12th and returning back on 16th.

Please let me know what it means 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it necessary that CO will look into my file only after 28 days and not before that even if I have uploaded the document very next day of the CO contact?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Not always after 28 days:
> 
> My second CO contact was on 22 Feb
> Responded on 25 Feb
> Grant on 4 March
Click to expand...

Hello PrettyIsotonic,
What is your understanding by the term " last updated"?
Is it the date when the documents are uploaded or when the CO checks the file.?
Regards


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Thanks buddy. So you mean I don´t need to clarify it with CO as this condition only appears on my wife´s grant and also by VEVO. So my grant doesn´t include this condition..
> Just want to avoid any misunderstanding by border crossing;-)


I dont think you need to but no harm in calling DHA to double check because it is not a universal clause, not in our visas...

If applicants are not marrying in the meantime, why worry at all.


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> I have always travelled to Melbourne..the same airlines fly to Sydney too.
> Order of preference considering budget and other factors:
> 1. Srilankan
> 2. Malaysian
> 3. Singapore
> 4. Thai
> 
> Though Singapore airlines service is good the luggage we can carry is only 25kgs.
> Some Thai flights have 40kgs limit. Pls check before booking.
> Quantas is 40kgs again but longest flight duration.
> Food and service best in Srilankan. Luggage is 30kgs
> Malaysian layoff times between flights is shorter. Again 30kgs baggage.
> 
> For bookings I will suggest MakeMyTrip. I got good discounts there.
> As always, you can get cheaper tickets if you book early.
> The price range should be between 38k and 45k for round trip. You are spending more if you are choosing above 45k
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Thanks Usha, but where are you seeing these numbers? How early is early, I thought a month and a half is early enough. All fares are around 30K one way for mid april.


----------



## Ptera

Saif said:


> I dont think you need to but no harm in calling DHA to double check because it is not a universal clause, not in our visas...
> 
> If applicants are not marrying in the meantime, why worry at all.


Already sent an email to gsm.allocated and will see what they reply. They also made mistakes in grant notification letters for me and my wife´s passport numbers. They need to correct passport numbers and send new letters (I assume).


----------



## Travel1122

Congrats Shahid, Nadine, Vivin, Alegor and all others who received their grants.. awesome news.. 




shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


ramanan42 said:


> Ramanan:
> Hi guys got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to keeda, luvjd,bssanthosh,bandish and so many others who helped us in resolving our queries .it was a tiring journey indeed.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged with 70 points- partner points claimed
> February 08, 2018
> Invite - Nov 11, 2018
> Lodged - Dec 3, 2018
> Grant - March 4, 2019
> Job code :261313


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nkcpr

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Excellent! Thanks for giving valuable suggestions to many. Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## bhasbengaluru

Is there any watsapp group of 2019 grant or waiting for grant folks?


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Thanks Usha, but where are you seeing these numbers? How early is early, I thought a month and a half is early enough. All fares are around 30K one way for mid april.


Check on MMT:

https://www.makemytrip.com/air/sear...aym47r4AIVxQorCh0z1QNNEAAYASAAEgIbSvD_BwE:G:s


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Thanks Bando! (I pronounce it in Australian accent )
> 
> There are so many leads to you being a details oriented person. So better I dont get started on this for the convenience of other readers.
> 
> 'Kuch bhi' doesn't sound too Bangalorean to me  (now dont expand my horizons on this one as they are stretched to the limit it might snap off anytime )
> 
> No place like Goa to have a fun filled holiday with family. Must be getting hot there, we also planned to visit Goa a couple of weeks ago but finally decided for Vizag as it was new for us. Nice clean city and beaches but, there is only one Goa


"Thanks Bando! (I pronounce it in Australian accent )" - Far fetched for a Desi like me 

He he... One brief example would have broadened my horizons a bit as well 

Ha ha... I am not from Bangalore. Though feel Bangalorean a bit now, after staying here for so long. Compared to Bangalore, I come from a city very near to 'City of Nawabs'... I think 'City of Kababs' (Just kidding)... 

To our surprise, this time Goa wasn't hot.. Infact cool .. Haven't been to Vizag.


----------



## vivinlobo

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey everyone - 190 applicant here but I've spent a lot of time on this thread too, it has been great the peer support.
> 
> Happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature and a little more detailed one here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-124.html#post14816590


Congrats mate   

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

From current trend, It seems sep/oct lodgements(without any CO contact) are totally left out. 😞


----------



## Rupi2cool

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!


congratulations mate...


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> From current trend, It seems sep/oct lodgements(without any CO contact) are totally left out. 😞


Hey Rupi2cool ... wish to see your grant soon... :amen:
Wish you good luck


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Hi Guys!

Please help me to know, that what is the approximate time that I may expect as per the current scenario, for getting my Visa application granted?

Moreover, there is a catch about my spouse's functional english proof as well. We have pro-actively attached an explanation to the CO mentioning that my spouse has cleared the required score (4.5) in IELTS, but it was in July 2017. Afterwards in FEB 2019, she appeared for PTE twice but could not score the reqd. mark i.e 30. So, we have attached all the three score cards in our lodged case and have left it open ended at the case officer's will, what to do next?

I would be grateful for any wise suggestions by the experienced members, who may have gone through a similar situation.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Thank you for your kind wishes...



Bandish said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> From current trend, It seems sep/oct lodgements(without any CO contact) are totally left out. 😞
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rupi2cool ... wish to see your grant soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## turiguiliano

avisinger said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally got my golden GRANT email.
> Firstly thanks to all the forum members especially Bandish Santhosh and several others fellow members who are always ready to help for all the complex questions.
> 
> It was not at all a smooth journey. Six attempts of PTE and journey is started in the year 2016 August and the day has arrived finally.
> 
> EOI Lodged: July 30th 2017.
> EOI Updated with PTE 20 points : 2018 July 5th
> Invited : 11th November
> Lodged Date: 5th December 2018.
> Grant: 4Th March 2019.
> Code: 263111.
> 
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats. One more grant to a truly deserved. Kudos to your persistent efforts.


----------



## turiguiliano

alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> IED : 07 NOV 2019


Congrats. Was there a CO contact or a direct grant ?


----------



## sri46

Congrats that's awesome


----------



## grsr

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Please help me to know, that what is the approximate time that I may expect as per the current scenario, for getting my Visa application granted?
> 
> Moreover, there is a catch about my spouse's functional english proof as well. We have pro-actively attached an explanation to the CO mentioning that my spouse has cleared the required score (4.5) in IELTS, but it was in July 2017. Afterwards in FEB 2019, she appeared for PTE twice but could not score the reqd. mark i.e 30. So, we have attached all the three score cards in our lodged case and have left it open ended at the case officer's will, what to do next?
> 
> I would be grateful for any wise suggestions by the experienced members, who may have gone through a similar situation.


It would be better to have a new test score if you know that the validity of the test is about to expire. Don't leave things open ended - might cause huge delays. Take proactive step. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ifat00

Congratulations from fellow Control System Engineer.


Nadine1986 said:


> 6 years back, on the 4th of March, I found the love of my life during the course of a late night drive and today early hours, happened the grant I was after since 2017 (first for Canada and then switched to Australia in 2018 Jan when Canada went out of my reach. If at all I was willing to give an IELTS early 2017, life would have been so sooo much easier ). I thought it was rather deliberate than coincidental when people received their grants on their wedding anniversaries and birthdays so often; like a fairy tale CO plot to surprise immigration aspirants. However for me, being unmarried and the date of my love-life commencement date so gravely undisclosed, I tend to fall for some extremely strange conspiracy theories. Or perhaps life chooses to throw good things at people on a specific date. (Apologies if I made that narrative a bit too dramatic but it’s true).
> 
> Here is the list of documents I submitted:
> 1.	Passport
> 2.	Aadhar
> 3.	PAN
> 4.	Driver’s License
> 5.	Voter’s ID
> 6.	CBSE (10th) certificate duplicate since my original was damaged (I didn’t submit a birth certificate)
> 7.	PCC – India and UK (I lived in Azerbaijan for 3 months, a couple of months each in Germany, Norway and Denmark and didn’t provide PCCs)
> 8.	Form 80 and 1221
> 9.	IELTS result
> 10.	Photo – front and signed back
> 11.	Degree certificate, Transcripts and Senior Secondary certificate (12th)
> 12.	MSA Outcome letter
> 13.	Expired Passport, UK residence permits, all Visa pages and passport stamps
> 14.	I have worked for 3 employers as mentioned below in reverse chronology.
> a)	Superannuation statement, Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Resume, Payslips for all months except the first year, a few form 16s and all form 26ASes, full PF history, Offer letter and RNR.
> b)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Payslips for all months, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, PF history, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t have the Relieving letter hard copy. So I submitted a black and white soft copy.
> c)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, 2 Payslips for 2 years, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t submit PF statements for this phase of employment.
> 
> All color copies and didn’t get anything notarized. Also, I had a couple of address changes which I notified post application submission.
> 
> This cyber space had been awesome, the least to say. I would like to thank everyone for their kind help. I was so leaned to ask for Bandish’s predictions but I chose not to, after her stories of the background work taking a toll on her. I really really hope Elu gets her grant soon. Also, thanks so much to Pretty Isotonic, Saif , Santhosh, Neha, Intruder…... I now regret a bit for not really chasing PrettyIsotonic’s advice to add the defacto post-lodgment. Sorry if I missed anyone but you guys and girls are real life super stars. I wish everyone reading this a super speedy grant if you are yet to receive one. Please hang on, your day will be due very soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone yet again.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


----------



## ravias

Dear Friends,

Is it mandatory to submit PF documents, SD for two year old passport of my 7 yr old daughter and scanned photo with signature(already uploaded unsigned photo)? My agent says they are not required and assured me that my application has all requisite documents. Just trying to achieve a direct grant instead of CO contact. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DVS105

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Please help me to know, that what is the approximate time that I may expect as per the current scenario, for getting my Visa application granted?
> 
> Moreover, there is a catch about my spouse's functional english proof as well. We have pro-actively attached an explanation to the CO mentioning that my spouse has cleared the required score (4.5) in IELTS, but it was in July 2017. Afterwards in FEB 2019, she appeared for PTE twice but could not score the reqd. mark i.e 30. So, we have attached all the three score cards in our lodged case and have left it open ended at the case officer's will, what to do next?
> 
> I would be grateful for any wise suggestions by the experienced members, who may have gone through a similar situation.


May be if you are trying for a qualifying score of 4.5, better to stick to IELTS.
Also, when taking the exam, do not check the option of sending it to the DIPB. You may inadvertently send a lower score.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Bandish said:


> Yes. COs have asked for this many times.




I already got one co contact for overseas transcripts. Can we expect another one. My agent says passport have mentioned maiden name so not required. I’m bit confused. Is there any alternative doc we can submit for pcc( maiden name)



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet

Hi guys
Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to get VAC2 payment invoice. CO comtacted on 18 feb, replied 19 feb
Lodgement date-18/11/2018
263311


----------



## harpreet22

pyrodestroyer said:


> Congrats to everyone who has got their grant !!
> 
> Looks like there's still not much movement for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist.


Yeah, still no response.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Please help me to know, that what is the approximate time that I may expect as per the current scenario, for getting my Visa application granted?
> 
> Moreover, there is a catch about my spouse's functional english proof as well. We have pro-actively attached an explanation to the CO mentioning that my spouse has cleared the required score (4.5) in IELTS, but it was in July 2017. Afterwards in FEB 2019, she appeared for PTE twice but could not score the reqd. mark i.e 30. So, we have attached all the three score cards in our lodged case and have left it open ended at the case officer's will, what to do next?
> 
> I would be grateful for any wise suggestions by the experienced members, who may have gone through a similar situation.


It is likely your CO will ask for functional evidence English (since it is still not met / test results are expired) and give you the option to opt for the VAC2 (~$5,000). 

If you would like to avoid delay, you can upload a cover letter asking for the VAC2 invoice right away.

If you want to avoid the VAC2 payment, your wife could still revise and practice for the relevant test and try to get proof of functional English (if your MARA agent advises you that this is possible after lodging).

Good news is you're in the system.


----------



## Aussyzz

ravias said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit PF documents, SD for two year old passport of my 7 yr old daughter and scanned photo with signature(already uploaded unsigned photo)? My agent says they are not required and assured me that my application has all requisite documents. Just trying to achieve a direct grant instead of CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PF statements are not necessary but it supports your employment evidence if you upload them, if you do not have a PF statement you can still submit the Tax documents such as Return/Form-16/Form-26.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Divkasi said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. COs have asked for this many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already got one co contact for overseas transcripts. Can we expect another one. My agent says passport have mentioned maiden name so not required. I’m bit confused. Is there any alternative doc we can submit for pcc( maiden name)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Refer this post by Saif:


Saif said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts,
> 
> Do we need to submit spouse pcc for maiden name. Please suggest , as i already got one co contact
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you have different names across documents (including maiden names, initials, swapped name and surname), it is advisable to upload the "one and the same person" affidavit straight away...
> Once you have this document in place, chances are that the CO might not ask for a PCC or anything else which has either a maiden name or any other discrepancy in name (provided it is listed on this doc). Most notaries have a ready made format but make sure you fill in all the variants of your name in there. Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## harpreet22

Just saw a DG for an ICT security Specialist who lodged on 15th Nov 2018. It is moving.


----------



## SG

harpreet22 said:


> Just saw a DG for an ICT security Specialist who lodged on 15th Nov 2018. It is moving.


Hope you receive your Grant soon Harpreet. Good Luck!


----------



## JT86

Hi All,

Once I log in into immi, I can see the status which reads 'Further Assessment' . However, I get an option 'move to online account' when I click 'View Details' on the main page. I am unable to see the details pertaining to documents, messages etc.. 

Is anyone getting the same error? Or is this because of a recent upgrade in the system which was scheduled today?


----------



## harpreet22

SG said:


> Hope you receive your Grant soon Harpreet. Good Luck!


Thank you. I am hoping for a DG too, but my medicals already expired in Feb


----------



## Singh19

*Grant*

Hello Everyone,

I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants. 

I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.

I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen. 

Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


----------



## Usha Balla

Singh19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants.
> 
> I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.
> 
> I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen.
> 
> Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


Hi
Even I faced it few minutes back. A slight downtime may be. Now I am able to view details. 
Please login after few minutes and check.


----------



## vivinlobo

Singh19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


Bro go to the vevo website directly. Put your TRN number and passport details you will be able to see your visa. Additionally there is an android app for Vevo called as MY VEVO. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

200th Day today...


----------



## nelutla

Usha Balla said:


> 200th Day today...


co contact for ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Singh19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants.
> 
> I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.
> 
> I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen.
> 
> Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


Someone posted earlier on the 189 or 190 or 489 thread about experiencing a similar issue, and it fixed itself in 1-2 hours. I too have had such experiences - if it persists you can contact tech support: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...line-forms/immiaccount-technical-support-form 

If VEVO is showing it is verified though - you have definitely got the grant, so congrats


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Bandish said:


> Helpline numbers..


Thank you


----------



## sumeshpankajakshan

Usha Balla said:


> 200th Day today...


181st day today 

Lodged - 6-Sep-2018
CO Contact - 12-Nov-2018
Responded to CO - 19-Nov-2018
Grant - ???


----------



## svj

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Many congratulations to you and your lovely wife  All the very best for your future. And many more happy returns of the day! God bless!


----------



## Singh19

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Someone posted earlier on the 189 or 190 or 489 thread about experiencing a similar issue, and it fixed itself in 1-2 hours. I too have had such experiences - if it persists you can contact tech support.
> 
> If VEVO is showing it is verified though - you have definitely got the grant, so congrats


Thank you PrettyIsotonic.

I am still facing the same issue and will try to submit the technical support form.

Below are my timelines.

Visa: 189
ANZSCO: 261313
EOI: 19-Jan-2018, 70 points
Location: Offshore
Invite: 11-Nov-2018
Visa Lodge: 28-Nov-2018
Grant: 06-Mar-2019 (Direct) --Received grant email and verified on VEVO but unable to access 'view details' under IMMI account.


----------



## JT86

Singh19 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted earlier on the 189 or 190 or 489 thread about experiencing a similar issue, and it fixed itself in 1-2 hours. I too have had such experiences - if it persists you can contact tech support.
> 
> If VEVO is showing it is verified though - you have definitely got the grant, so congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PrettyIsotonic.
> 
> I am still facing the same issue and will try to submit the technical support form.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 19-Jan-2018, 70 points
> Location: Offshore
> Invite: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa Lodge: 28-Nov-2018
> Grant: 06-Mar-2019 (Direct) --Received grant email and verified on VEVO but unable to access 'view details' under IMMI account.
Click to expand...

Try after sometime...even I was facing the same issue....able to view details now


----------



## SG

Singh19 said:


> Thank you PrettyIsotonic.
> 
> I am still facing the same issue and will try to submit the technical support form.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 19-Jan-2018, 70 points
> Location: Offshore
> Invite: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa Lodge: 28-Nov-2018
> Grant: 06-Mar-2019 (Direct) --Received grant email and verified on VEVO but unable to access 'view details' under IMMI account.


Singh, give it a little time and then check. You will be able to see it.

Congratulations for your Grant


----------



## Singh19

vivinlobo said:


> Bro go to the vevo website directly. Put your TRN number and passport details you will be able to see your visa. Additionally there is an android app for Vevo called as MY VEVO.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Thanks Vin. Yes, I can see my visa details under VEVO but unable to retrieve 'view details' in my IMMI account.

Additionally, there is no condition mentioned under my visa on VEVO. Is it normal? I am the only applicant and not married yet. Plus, I have already spent 1 and half year in Australia a year back and then returned back to India and applied 189 visa on 28-Nov-2018.


----------



## Singh19

SG said:


> Singh, give it a little time and then check. You will be able to see it.
> 
> Congratulations for your Grant


Thank you SG.


----------



## vivinlobo

Singh19 said:


> Thanks Vin. Yes, I can see my visa details under VEVO but unable to retrieve 'view details' in my IMMI account.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, there is no condition mentioned under my visa on VEVO. Is it normal? I am the only applicant and not married yet. Plus, I have already spent 1 and half year in Australia a year back and then returned back to India and applied 189 visa on 28-Nov-2018.


I think that should be fine. Even there are no conditions on my visa.
If any conditions are mentioned it should be on the grant letter my consultant told me.
Did you apply through the agent? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh19

vivinlobo said:


> I think that should be fine. Even there are no conditions on my visa.
> If any conditions are mentioned it should be on the grant letter my consultant told me.
> Did you apply through the agent?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Alright.

No agent. I applied it myself.


----------



## JT86

Singh19 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted earlier on the 189 or 190 or 489 thread about experiencing a similar issue, and it fixed itself in 1-2 hours. I too have had such experiences - if it persists you can contact tech support.
> 
> If VEVO is showing it is verified though - you have definitely got the grant, so congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PrettyIsotonic.
> 
> I am still facing the same issue and will try to submit the technical support form.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> Visa: 189
> ANZSCO: 261313
> EOI: 19-Jan-2018, 70 points
> Location: Offshore
> Invite: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa Lodge: 28-Nov-2018
> Grant: 06-Mar-2019 (Direct) --Received grant email and verified on VEVO but unable to access 'view details' under IMMI account.
Click to expand...

Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## Singh19

JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Once I log in into immi, I can see the status which reads 'Further Assessment' . However, I get an option 'move to online account' when I click 'View Details' on the main page. I am unable to see the details pertaining to documents, messages etc..
> 
> Is anyone getting the same error? Or is this because of a recent upgrade in the system which was scheduled today?


I am facing the same issue. Is it resolved for you now or not yet?


----------



## JT86

Singh19 said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Once I log in into immi, I can see the status which reads 'Further Assessment' . However, I get an option 'move to online account' when I click 'View Details' on the main page. I am unable to see the details pertaining to documents, messages etc..
> 
> Is anyone getting the same error? Or is this because of a recent upgrade in the system which was scheduled today?
> 
> 
> 
> I am facing the same issue. Is it resolved for you now or not yet?
Click to expand...

Yes I am able to view the details now. Give it sometime you will be able to view the details👍


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Guys, I got a CO contact today asking for additional proofs regarding my bachelor's degree or course completion letter and my continuous realationship with my spouse.

I have provided all my degree certificates including all transcripts. These are color scanned and notarized.

For my relationship proof I have submitted our wedding invitation card, marriage pics, flight tickets, hotel reservations, boarding passes and photos together.

Can you please let me know what other proofs I can submit. Thanks.

Timelines:

Invited : 11 Nov
Lodged : 4 Dec
CO contact : 6 March

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh19

Thank you everyone again.

I can access view details section now.

It was only through this forum that I was able to handle my application on my own. Can't thank enough.

So, I got the grant finally. All the best to everyone waiting, you are surely going to get it. Everything happens at an appropriate time as per an individual's distinct journey, something I learnt in the life I have lived till now.

Timelines metioned below.

ANZSCO: 261313
Visa: 189 (Single applicant)
EOI: 19-Jan-2018, 70 points (Age:30, Education: 15, PTE: 20, Exp: 5)
Location: Offshore
Invite: 11-Nov-2018
Visa Lodge: 28-Nov-2018
Medicals: 3-Dec-2018
Grant: 6-Mar-2019 (Direct)


----------



## Bandish

Singh19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants.
> 
> I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.
> 
> I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen.
> 
> Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


Congratulations Singh19 
Best wishes for your future...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shahid15 said:


> Early birthday present for me!!
> 
> I and my wife are granted with PR!!! Yippeee!!! Sorry I just can't contain the excitement!!
> 
> This is the second best birthday gift for me EVER!! (The first one is whatever surprise gift my wife is preparing for me tonight (she think's I don't know but I have known for a couple of days that she has something big planned for tonight!!:kiss::kiss
> 
> Hope she isn't in this forum reading this
> 
> Anyways, THANK you all beloved friends!!! You kept me going through this entire journey which I can't give a picture of- waiting for the grant has taken a toll on me mentally and emotionally-THANK YOU ALL once again my dearest friends!!
> 
> I know its easy to say to hang in there!! But all of you waiting for a grant- its only a matter of time before the golden email arrives at your doorstep!!! Wishing and hoping each and everyone of you to get the grant as early as possible!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congrats! 

Birthday gift, goodness can't imagine how happy you must feel. Hope you have a great evening


----------



## Malar2331

You can provide consolidated marksheet, semester marksheet and phone bills for addiditonal proof

To
Sudarshanreddy


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Malar2331 said:


> You can provide consolidated marksheet, semester marksheet and phone bills for addiditonal proof
> 
> To
> Sudarshanreddy


I have submitted all educational documents from 10 to degree (including all semester mark sheets, Consolidated marks sheet, convocation certificate).

Phone bills I didn't get, how we can give that as a proof. We both have a prepaid mobile connection.

Thanks

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Guys, I got a CO contact today asking for additional proofs regarding my bachelor's degree or course completion letter and my continuous realationship with my spouse.
> 
> I have provided all my degree certificates including all transcripts. These are color scanned and notarized.
> 
> For my relationship proof I have submitted our wedding invitation card, marriage pics, flight tickets, hotel reservations, boarding passes and photos together.
> 
> Can you please let me know what other proofs I can submit. Thanks.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Invited : 11 Nov
> Lodged : 4 Dec
> CO contact : 6 March
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Hi sudarshanreddy09,

Education:
Did you provide the same scanned copies of Bachelor's degree and transcripts that you had provided for ACS (assuming you did your assessment through ACS) ?
If so, then you could just re-upload those. Your degree certificate should mention the completion year. As Malar2331 mentioned, you could also add consolidated marksheet, if not done already.

Relationship Proofs:
The following can be added:
1. Marriage Certificate (You did not mention in your post)
2. Health Insurance from your company for both of you
3. Life Insurance with your spouse as nominee.
4. Spouse names endorsed in both of your passports.
5. Joint Bank account statements
6. Joint ownership of property documents
7. Photos of you two together from previous 5-6 years.

This is what I can think of, others could add to the list.


----------



## harpreet22

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> I have submitted all educational documents from 10 to degree (including all semester mark sheets, Consolidated marks sheet, convocation certificate).
> 
> Phone bills I didn't get, how we can give that as a proof. We both have a prepaid mobile connection.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


When you got married? Onshore or offshore?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> I have submitted all educational documents from 10 to degree (including all semester mark sheets, Consolidated marks sheet, convocation certificate).
> 
> Phone bills I didn't get, how we can give that as a proof. We both have a prepaid mobile connection.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


I shared my own document check list (see Part 3) here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820

In case that helps with some ideas. 

Phone bills - do you have an app / portal where you can generate the itemised statement showing the numbers you called? We submitted both our bills for a few months showing daily phone contact with each other.

WhatsApp also has a summary page that can show how many messages and media you have sent to each other. 

Each bit of evidence is weak on its own, but combined with the others can support your claim of a genuine and continuing relationship.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

harpreet22 said:


> When you got married? Onshore or offshore?


Got married in 2016. She had to stay at her parents place for initial 1.5 after marriage because of my job location. Then we are living together for the past one year. We have recently travelled to an other country for a holiday in May 2018. 

We submitted our flight tickets, boarding passes, hotel reservations, pics together, marriage certificate, bank nominee as my spouse, marriage pics. Married offshore. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys travelling on March 12th. Can someone share the documents one needs to carry while travelling? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

Another ICT security Specialist who lodged on 5th Dec 2018 got a DG. Why I am not getting any response?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vivinlobo said:


> Guys travelling on March 12th. Can someone share the documents one needs to carry while travelling?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


A passport with more than 6 month validity (that is linked to your visa grant letter) and some clothes - may not hurt to carry a hard-copy of your visa grant letter too if that gives you some peace of mind.


----------



## harpreet22

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Got married in 2016. She had to stay at her parents place for initial 1.5 after marriage because of my job location. Then we are living together for the past one year. We have recently travelled to an other country for a holiday in May 2018.
> 
> We submitted our flight tickets, boarding passes, hotel reservations, pics together, marriage certificate, bank nominee as my spouse, marriage pics. Married offshore.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


OMG!!! what else they are looking for? Attach some other photos, marriage invitation cards, Facebook status, chat file, any other joint bills, leases, Joint FDs, joint bank account, insurance etc.


----------



## alegor

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats. Was there a CO contact or a direct grant ?


Thank you. We got Direct Grant


----------



## RRSha

Congratulations everyone who have received the grants in the last few days. I can see ppl with lodgement date Nov end and Dec start getting grants or CO contact.
Mine is still in the RECEIVED STATUS  Waiting anxiously


----------



## SG

vivinlobo said:


> Guys travelling on March 12th. Can someone share the documents one needs to carry while travelling?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Your passport and Grant Letter


----------



## pyrodestroyer

harpreet22 said:


> Another ICT security Specialist who lodged on 5th Dec 2018 got a DG. Why I am not getting any response?


What’s your lodgement date ? Sorry I’m on my phone right now, can’t see signatures.


----------



## dkkrlaus

Hi All,
After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.

261313,
Visa lodged: Nov 27,
Single Applicant,
Visa : 189,
Points: 75
Grant: Mar 6

I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need. 
Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!

Regards
Deepak


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

Singh19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants.
> 
> I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.
> 
> I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen.
> 
> Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

dkkrlaus said:


> Hi All,
> After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.
> 
> 261313,
> Visa lodged: Nov 27,
> Single Applicant,
> Visa : 189,
> Points: 75
> Grant: Mar 6
> 
> I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need.
> Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
> Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## SG

dkkrlaus said:


> Hi All,
> After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.
> 
> 261313,
> Visa lodged: Nov 27,
> Single Applicant,
> Visa : 189,
> Points: 75
> Grant: Mar 6
> 
> I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need.
> Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
> Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations  Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## Bandish

dkkrlaus said:


> Hi All,
> After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.
> 
> 261313,
> Visa lodged: Nov 27,
> Single Applicant,
> Visa : 189,
> Points: 75
> Grant: Mar 6
> 
> I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need.
> Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
> Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations dkkrlaus 
Wish you good luck...


----------



## harpreet22

pyrodestroyer said:


> what’s your lodgement date ? Sorry i’m on my phone right now, can’t see signatures.


28/11/2018


----------



## jacky101010

awesome movement from DOHA for the last 3 days and congrats for all of you for the grant!
Wish u all the best.

On the side note, disappointed that they ignore CO Contact cases again


----------



## hena15

Congratulations Singh19!!!


----------



## pyrodestroyer

harpreet22 said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> what’s your lodgement date ? Sorry i’m on my phone right now, can’t see signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 28/11/2018
Click to expand...

Looks like your grant is just around the corner. Looking at the recent grants for 262112 on immitracker , it takes around 100 days or so.


----------



## pyrodestroyer

harpreet22 said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> what’s your lodgement date ? Sorry i’m on my phone right now, can’t see signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 28/11/2018
Click to expand...

Looks like your grant is just around the corner. Looking at the recent grants for 262112 on immitracker , it takes around 100 days or so.


----------



## hena15

dkkrlaus said:


> Hi All,
> After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.
> 
> 261313,
> Visa lodged: Nov 27,
> Single Applicant,
> Visa : 189,
> Points: 75
> Grant: Mar 6
> 
> I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need.
> Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
> Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## vivinlobo

SG said:


> Your passport and Grant Letter


Thank you  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A passport with more than 6 month validity (that is linked to your visa grant letter) and some clothes - may not hurt to carry a hard-copy of your visa grant letter too if that gives you some peace of mind.


Thank you  

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## farh

Hi guys
I was expecting direct grant but got CO contact today for spouse function English even though I submitted it. 

But thing is the status in immi account is still showing received. And like others who got co contact have the update us button, I don't see it anywhere. 

What should I do? How do I proceed? 

Please help

Lodgment date is 28 Nov


----------



## Sona Singh

To all the guys who got grant......Enjoy the moment.
I am waiting for grant..eagerly.Lodged 10 Nov,Co contacted on 20 Feb,responded on 1 March.
Waiting for another two-three months is sooo frustrating.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> "Thanks Bando! (I pronounce it in Australian accent )" - Far fetched for a Desi like me
> 
> He he... One brief example would have broadened my horizons a bit as well
> 
> Ha ha... I am not from Bangalore. Though feel Bangalorean a bit now, after staying here for so long. Compared to Bangalore, I come from a city very near to 'City of Nawabs'... I think 'City of Kababs' (Just kidding)...
> 
> To our surprise, this time Goa wasn't hot.. Infact cool .. Haven't been to Vizag.


We are all desis. and probably will always be, just yesterday I said this to my friend when enjoying a glass of sugarcane juice outside office  and he said you wont find this luxury in Oz...

The artwork you made for your daughter is one example apart from you guesstimates 
'Kuch bhi' is quite Delhi like, me and my wife often taunt this phrase we so often hear in Delhi, my daughter picked this up from school too, we dont speak like that back home, or do we 'Mystery Bando"! 
Sometimes I tend to believe you are my Daadi


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

farh said:


> Hi guys
> I was expecting direct grant but got CO contact today for spouse function English even though I submitted it.
> 
> But thing is the status in immi account is still showing received. And like others who got co contact have the update us button, I don't see it anywhere.
> 
> What should I do? How do I proceed?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Lodgment date is 28 Nov


I can empathise as we got a 2nd CO request for evidence of functional English again despite it already sitting on our Immiaccount.

The CO even said this:
_"You were previously requested to provide evidence to demonstrate you have functional
English langauge ability. It does not appear that you have provided this."_

Where is the attention to detail =\

If you are confident you have uploaded the required evidence, this is what we did (advised by our MARA agent):

We uploaded a statutory declaration confirming that we meet the functional English requirement xyz according to the department checklist, and we have uploaded document abc on dd/mm/yyyy to show this. 

Exactly 7 days after we responded to the CO contact we got our grant (and this is 190), so hopefully you are on the last leg.

Your status on Immiaccount should change to Initial Assessment - and then under the attach documents tab you should be able to click a button to the effect "I confirm I have provided the requested documents" - after which the status will change to Further Assessment. 

Get in touch with Immiaccount tech support if that isn't appearing


----------



## Alex Gee

I lodged on 11/11 but have not been granted/ CO contact yet. There are several friends of mine lodging 2-7 days after me, same points, same occupation but they were all granted/ CO contacted a week ago. Do you have any idea what could be the reason for the delay? My application is very straightforward with no spouse, no work experience claim. I feel inpatient and worried about my appliaction


----------



## Usha Balla

Hi Guys

I am waiting for the grant but meanwhile can I apply for a visitor visa to Australia?
Will it have any repercussions?

Pleaset me know if you have any idea.


----------



## Bandish

Sona Singh said:


> To all the guys who got grant......Enjoy the moment.
> I am waiting for grant..eagerly.Lodged 10 Nov,Co contacted on 20 Feb,responded on 1 March.
> Waiting for another two-three months is sooo frustrating.


As you had got a CO contact for PCC, it may take time. Having said that, I wish you get it very soon... 
All the Best !


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> IED : 07 NOV 2019


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo

Usha Balla said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am waiting for the grant but meanwhile can I apply for a visitor visa to Australia?
> Will it have any repercussions?
> 
> Pleaset me know if you have any idea.


I think few people apply for visitor visa while waiting for the main visa 309 or 189.

Second thing what I read is when you are granted 189/309 you have to exit the country if you are on visitor.

This is what I read don't believe me on this. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

*Today is My Day!*

Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.

The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!

And the rest is History!

Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:

I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..

Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.

Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.

Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.

I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.

Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:

Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!


My Signature for Mobile App Users:

261313 - Software Engineer
75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
Granted - 06-March-2019
IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


----------



## Usha Balla

vivinlobo said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I am waiting for the grant but meanwhile can I apply for a visitor visa to Australia?
> Will it have any repercussions?
> 
> Pleaset me know if you have any idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I think few people apply for visitor visa while waiting for the main visa 309 or 189.
> 
> Second thing what I read is when you are granted 189/309 you have to exit the country if you are on visitor.
> 
> This is what I read don't believe me on this.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Will check those clauses. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> We are all desis. and probably will always be, just yesterday I said this to my friend when enjoying a glass of sugarcane juice outside office  and he said you wont find this luxury in Oz...
> 
> The artwork you made for your daughter is one example apart from you guesstimates
> 'Kuch bhi' is quite Delhi like, me and my wife often taunt this phrase we so often hear in Delhi, my daughter picked this up from school too, we dont speak like that back home, or do we 'Mystery Bando"!
> Sometimes I tend to believe you are my Daadi


He he... I am for sure a desi...  Got Australian PR for my kids... who seem to be videshi..., all Apps, you tube, Ipad effect I believe... Trying to learn from them... 

Don't remember when did I pick this slang... I have stayed near Delhi as well for quite sometime. May be got it from my Delhi friends.. But others around me also speak this slang... So kind of confused now about the origin ..

Now this is where you are heading in the right direction beta ...  The Granny ...


----------



## SG

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Congratulations Sanjiv


----------



## Saif

Singh19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants.
> 
> I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.
> 
> I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen.
> 
> Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


Congratulations and thank you!


----------



## Bandish

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Wow!!! That's a super news... 
Congratulations ... Wish you good luck for your future... 
Enjoy the moment ...


----------



## farh

Thank you 😊

Will check it soon! 

Really hoping to get a quick grant after this. Too much stress 😔




PrettyIsotonic said:


> farh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I was expecting direct grant but got CO contact today for spouse function English even though I submitted it.
> 
> But thing is the status in immi account is still showing received. And like others who got co contact have the update us button, I don't see it anywhere.
> 
> What should I do? How do I proceed?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Lodgment date is 28 Nov
> 
> 
> 
> I can empathise as we got a 2nd CO request for evidence of functional English again despite it already sitting on our Immiaccount.
> 
> The CO even said this:
> _"You were previously requested to provide evidence to demonstrate you have functional
> English langauge ability. It does not appear that you have provided this."_
> 
> Where is the attention to detail =\
> 
> If you are confident you have uploaded the required evidence, this is what we did (advised by our MARA agent):
> 
> We uploaded a statutory declaration confirming that we meet the functional English requirement xyz according to the department checklist, and we have uploaded document abc on dd/mm/yyyy to show this.
> 
> Exactly 7 days after we responded to the CO contact we got our grant (and this is 190), so hopefully you are on the last leg.
> 
> Your status on Immiaccount should change to Initial Assessment - and then under the attach documents tab you should be able to click a button to the effect "I confirm I have provided the requested documents" - after which the status will change to Further Assessment.
> 
> Get in touch with Immiaccount tech support if that isn't appearing
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am waiting for the grant but meanwhile can I apply for a visitor visa to Australia?
> Will it have any repercussions?
> 
> Pleaset me know if you have any idea.


Hey Usha,

This is what is mentioned in grant letter:

You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have lodged with us. If you are granted another *substantive *visa your Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must advise us in writing.

So, I would suggest to wait. But Visitor visa doesn't seem to be a substantive visa though.


----------



## NB

Bandish said:


> Hey Usha,
> 
> This is what is mentioned in grant letter:
> 
> You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have lodged with us. If you are granted another *substantive *visa your Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must advise us in writing.
> 
> So, I would suggest to wait. But Visitor visa doesn't seem to be a substantive visa though.


Visitors visa is a substantive visa
You can get a Bridging visa based on a visitors visa also

Cheers


----------



## balaaspire17

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)




Congrats! All the best for your future mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

harpreet22 said:


> OMG!!! what else they are looking for? Attach some other photos, marriage invitation cards, Facebook status, chat file, any other joint bills, leases, Joint FDs, joint bank account, insurance etc.


Marriage certificate.


----------



## Usha Balla

NB said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Usha,
> 
> This is what is mentioned in grant letter:
> 
> You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have lodged with us. If you are granted another *substantive *visa your Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must advise us in writing.
> 
> So, I would suggest to wait. But Visitor visa doesn't seem to be a substantive visa though.
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors visa is a substantive visa
> You can get a Bridging visa based on a visitors visa also
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi NB
Do you suggest me to wait then?


----------



## NB

Usha Balla said:


> Hi NB
> Do you suggest me to wait then?


I do not know your case
I just pointed out a wrong statement 

Cheers


----------



## hena15

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Saif

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Congratulations Sanjiv.


----------



## Rajesh arora

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Congratulations


----------



## measad

Hi Everyone, 
I being a silent member want to thank active members of this forum. I have also lodged 189 applications. My timeline is
EOI--- 29/07/2018
Invitation--- 11/08/2018
189 Lodgement--- 25/10/2018
CO Contact--- 22/01/2019, asking for a new passport of my wife as her previous passport had less than 6 months expiry. 
Response to CO--- 1/02/2019. 
Grant--- Still waiting
I am onshore. Can some predict grant date?


----------



## JT86

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## Usha Balla

NB said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB
> Do you suggest me to wait then?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know your case
> I just pointed out a wrong statement
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I have applied on 18th August 2018 with co contact on 7th Nov. No updates later.
My husband stays in Melbourne so I was planning to shift in May'2019. Either on PR or on a visiting visa.
I am not sure if I can apply for a visiting visa now and what can be the repercussions. 
Request your advice on this.


----------



## Saif

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Please help me to know, that what is the approximate time that I may expect as per the current scenario, for getting my Visa application granted?
> 
> Moreover, there is a catch about my spouse's functional english proof as well. We have pro-actively attached an explanation to the CO mentioning that my spouse has cleared the required score (4.5) in IELTS, but it was in July 2017. Afterwards in FEB 2019, she appeared for PTE twice but could not score the reqd. mark i.e 30. So, we have attached all the three score cards in our lodged case and have left it open ended at the case officer's will, what to do next?
> 
> I would be grateful for any wise suggestions by the experienced members, who may have gone through a similar situation.


Amit,

I'm afraid you do not have sufficient evidence to prove your spouse's functional English and should expect a CO contact, almost for sure which might delay your grant.
Please go for a new IELTS if your wife is not comfortable with PTE, might as well look at all the options in the link below. Any of these would suffice, easiest being a letter from college/school if it was an English medium institution.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Never leave things to chance, close this to avoid delays.

Regards,
Saif


----------



## RockyRaj

Usha Balla said:


> I have applied on 18th August 2018 with co contact on 7th Nov. No updates later.
> My husband stays in Melbourne so I was planning to shift in May'2019. Either on PR or on a visiting visa.
> I am not sure if I can apply for a visiting visa now and what can be the repercussions.
> Request your advice on this.




In my view, the month beginning starts with handling fresh applications and towards the end reviewing CO contact applications together. Indeed you should have got the grant by now looking into the contact date, since you haven’t, I believe you should get in this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turiguiliano

Singh19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread and warmly admire some of the active members who have been of effectual help and support for all the aspirants.
> 
> I remember few names like Bandish, PrettyIsotonic, Saif, Santosh. A heartfelt thank you to all of you for sparing time to help out people. All your posts have certainly spread a positive energy, whoever has been watching this thread.
> 
> I have received IMMI Grant notification email today morning for the 189 visa. The same can be verified on VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) as well but when I login to my IMMI account and click on view details, a screen comes up with a button which says, "go back to online account" and on clicking, it goes to the same home screen.
> 
> Application status says "Finalised" but I am unable to go to the view details section due to the above issue. Is anyone else facing the same issue. Please respond.


Congrats. Good luck !


----------



## turiguiliano

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Guys, I got a CO contact today asking for additional proofs regarding my bachelor's degree or course completion letter and my continuous realationship with my spouse.
> 
> I have provided all my degree certificates including all transcripts. These are color scanned and notarized.
> 
> For my relationship proof I have submitted our wedding invitation card, marriage pics, flight tickets, hotel reservations, boarding passes and photos together.
> 
> Can you please let me know what other proofs I can submit. Thanks.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Invited : 11 Nov
> Lodged : 4 Dec
> CO contact : 6 March
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Do you have marriage certificate or joint accounts with both your name on it ? You can submit them.
Has your passports got spouse details in it ?


----------



## turiguiliano

dkkrlaus said:


> Hi All,
> After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.
> 
> 261313,
> Visa lodged: Nov 27,
> Single Applicant,
> Visa : 189,
> Points: 75
> Grant: Mar 6
> 
> I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need.
> Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
> Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## turiguiliano

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I shared my own document check list (see Part 3) here:
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820
> 
> 
> 
> In case that helps with some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Phone bills - do you have an app / portal where you can generate the itemised statement showing the numbers you called? We submitted both our bills for a few months showing daily phone contact with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> WhatsApp also has a summary page that can show how many messages and media you have sent to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Each bit of evidence is weak on its own, but combined with the others can support your claim of a genuine and continuing relationship.


Thanks. How to get WhatsApp summary page downloaded. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

turiguiliano said:


> Do you have marriage certificate or joint accounts with both your name on it ? You can submit them.
> 
> Has your passports got spouse details in it ?


Uploaded marriage certificate. Don't have joint account and passports with spouse name on it. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Thanks. How to get WhatsApp summary page downloaded.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


"To find out whom you communicate with most on WhatsApp, go to Settings > Account > Network Usage.

A number appears next to each contact that represents the total number of messages sent back and forth. Selecting a person reveals more information, including how many messages have been sent by whom."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/hidden-secret-whatsapp-features-2015-9

I screenshotted from WhatsApp web our chat with each other with contact info, and then added that summary page to the next page.


----------



## farh

How do I contact immi account techsupport? Not able to find any number on the dept website



PrettyIsotonic said:


> I can empathise as we got a 2nd CO request for evidence of functional English again despite it already sitting on our Immiaccount.
> 
> The CO even said this:
> _"You were previously requested to provide evidence to demonstrate you have functional
> English langauge ability. It does not appear that you have provided this."_
> 
> Where is the attention to detail =\
> 
> If you are confident you have uploaded the required evidence, this is what we did (advised by our MARA agent):
> 
> We uploaded a statutory declaration confirming that we meet the functional English requirement xyz according to the department checklist, and we have uploaded document abc on dd/mm/yyyy to show this.
> 
> Exactly 7 days after we responded to the CO contact we got our grant (and this is 190), so hopefully you are on the last leg.
> 
> Your status on Immiaccount should change to Initial Assessment - and then under the attach documents tab you should be able to click a button to the effect "I confirm I have provided the requested documents" - after which the status will change to Further Assessment.
> 
> Get in touch with Immiaccount tech support if that isn't appearing


----------



## Saif

Hi Guys,

Just to double check, please correct me if I'm wrong.

We are a family of 4 and our IED is 11 Oct 2019. I'm planning to go alone now and validate my visa, find a job and bring in the family before the IED.
Am I doing the right thing? No that all visas needs to be validated together?

Please clarify it for me.

Regards,
Saif


----------



## Usha Balla

RockyRaj said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on 18th August 2018 with co contact on 7th Nov. No updates later.
> My husband stays in Melbourne so I was planning to shift in May'2019. Either on PR or on a visiting visa.
> I am not sure if I can apply for a visiting visa now and what can be the repercussions.
> Request your advice on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, the month beginning starts with handling fresh applications and towards the end reviewing CO contact applications together. Indeed you should have got the grant by now looking into the contact date, since you haven’t, I believe you should get in this month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Raj.

I hope we get our grants soon. There are many waiting with lots of hopes and some going through verybad times. I pray we will be granted our wishes soon.


----------



## Usha Balla

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to double check, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> We are a family of 4 and our IED is 11 Oct 2019. I'm planning to go alone now and validate my visa, find a job and bring in the family before the IED.
> Am I doing the right thing? No that all visas needs to be validated together?
> 
> Please clarify it for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


You are doing it right. 
God be with you.


----------



## DVS105

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Uploaded marriage certificate. Don't have joint account and passports with spouse name on it.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Joint account statement is pretty easy to get. Visit a branch and ask for inclusion of co-applicant for your savings account. Once included, ask for a statement of account. Typically, the statement will come out with both the names.

Fortunately or unfortunately, our Indian banks' statements do not show when the Joint applicant(spouse/partner in this case) has been added.

If you have a SBI account, passbook will be endorsed with the joint names. Even that will suffice as evidence


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> You are doing it right.
> God be with you.


Thanks Usha for your kind words.
I pray for your quick grant.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Singh19 said:


> Thank you everyone again.
> 
> I can access view details section now.
> 
> It was only through this forum that I was able to handle my application on my own. Can't thank enough.
> 
> So, I got the grant finally. All the best to everyone waiting, you are surely going to get it. Everything happens at an appropriate time as per an individual's distinct journey, something I learnt in the life I have lived till now.
> 
> Timelines metioned below.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Visa: 189 (Single applicant)
> EOI: 19-Jan-2018, 70 points (Age:30, Education: 15, PTE: 20, Exp: 5)
> Location: Offshore
> Invite: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa Lodge: 28-Nov-2018
> Medicals: 3-Dec-2018
> Grant: 6-Mar-2019 (Direct)


Congratulations Singh19!!


----------



## iod

Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.

Lodged: June 23 2018
Co contact: Oct 18 2018
Employment verification: February 4 2019
Grant: March 6 2019

Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.


----------



## ShreyasPJ

dkkrlaus said:


> Hi All,
> After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.
> 
> 261313,
> Visa lodged: Nov 27,
> Single Applicant,
> Visa : 189,
> Points: 75
> Grant: Mar 6
> 
> I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need.
> Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
> Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Congratulations on the quick grant.

Good luck for the journey, Cheers!!


----------



## hena15

iod said:


> Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: June 23 2018
> Co contact: Oct 18 2018
> Employment verification: February 4 2019
> Grant: March 6 2019
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.


Congratulations.. What is your job code?


----------



## dkkrlaus

ShreyasPJ said:


> Congratulations on the quick grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck for the journey, Cheers!!


Thanks Shreyas !

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

iod said:


> Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: June 23 2018
> Co contact: Oct 18 2018
> Employment verification: February 4 2019
> Grant: March 6 2019
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.


woo congrats
co contact was for what
and how did EV happened. email or call or physical.. any idea why did they doEV.. were you short of some documents ?


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Congratulations Sanjiv!!

Enjoy your day and good luck for the upcoming journey.

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## DVS105

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to double check, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> We are a family of 4 and our IED is 11 Oct 2019. I'm planning to go alone now and validate my visa, find a job and bring in the family before the IED.
> Am I doing the right thing? No that all visas needs to be validated together?
> 
> Please clarify it for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


That's Correct. All the family members who have the visa granted, must enter AUS within that specified date. It may be as a group or individually at different points of time.


----------



## Saif

DVS105 said:


> That's Correct. All the family members who have the visa granted, must enter AUS within that specified date. It may be as a group or individually at different points of time.


 Thanks DVS105


----------



## iod

hena15 said:


> Congratulations.. What is your job code?


Oh sorry! Job Code is 133111


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Thanks everyone for your wonderful wishes on my grant today..

Don't want to spam the forum by reverting to every post.. 

Wish everyone a supersonic speedy grant!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iod

rkhalid said:


> woo congrats
> co contact was for what
> and how did EV happened. email or call or physical.. any idea why did they doEV.. were you short of some documents ?


Thank you.

Co contact was to submit tax documents and bank statement. EV was a call and e-mail to Employer to verify the authentication of employment documents sent.


----------



## Rajesh arora

Hello everyone,

Just a small query out of curiosity

What do we understand by the term " last updated" in the Immi account?

Is it the date when the documents are uploaded or when the CO checks the file.?
as I had uploaded a document 2 days before it was updated.

Regards




about 21 hours ago · #607


----------



## Bandish

iod said:


> Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: June 23 2018
> Co contact: Oct 18 2018
> Employment verification: February 4 2019
> Grant: March 6 2019
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.


Congratulations iod... 
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Rajesh arora

iod said:


> Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: June 23 2018
> Co contact: Oct 18 2018
> Employment verification: February 4 2019
> Grant: March 6 2019
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.


Congratulations


----------



## DVS105

Rajesh arora said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just a small query out of curiosity
> 
> What do we understand by the term " last updated" in the Immi account?
> 
> Is it the date when the documents are uploaded or when the CO checks the file.?
> as I had uploaded a document 2 days before it was updated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 21 hours ago · #607


Its more to do with the changes made from their end. I have noticed that the last updated date changes in the following cases:
Status changes (On Submitted, Received, Granted etc)
Medical Clearances provided (when the health reports are uploaded by the clinic.)

Uploading additional documents does not update the last updated field, except in case of CO contact requesting additional documents - wherein you would upload the documents and click a button to confirm that the documents have been submitted. This again changes the Status to Further Assessment, or something like that.


----------



## Rajesh arora

DVS105 said:


> Rajesh arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just a small query out of curiosity
> 
> What do we understand by the term " last updated" in the Immi account?
> 
> Is it the date when the documents are uploaded or when the CO checks the file.?
> as I had uploaded a document 2 days before it was updated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 21 hours ago · #607
> 
> 
> 
> Its more to do with the changes made from their end. I have noticed that the last updated date changes in the following cases:
> Status changes (On Submitted, Received, Granted etc)
> Medical Clearances provided (when the health reports are uploaded by the clinic.)
> 
> Uploading additional documents does not update the last updated field, except in case of CO contact requesting additional documents - wherein you would upload the documents and click a button to confirm that the documents have been submitted. This again changes the Status to Further Assessment, or something like that.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Dear 👍


----------



## turiguiliano

iod said:


> Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: June 23 2018
> Co contact: Oct 18 2018
> Employment verification: February 4 2019
> Grant: March 6 2019
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.


Congrats. Well deserved grant


----------



## Rupi2cool

*It's a Grant Day!!!*

Hello Everyone, 

I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.

Here are my details:

ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
PCC: 29th September 2018
last document uploaded: 12th Nov
Visa Grant : 6th March
IED : 2 Nov 2019

I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line. 

I wish everyone get speedy grant.

BR,
Rupinder Singh


----------



## Rajesh arora

Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh


Congratulations


----------



## hena15

Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh


Amazing.. Congratulations Rupi2cool!!!


----------



## Oarjon

Needed advice on employment documents. I have claimed points for five years of experience from my first employer, EA has assessed it positively as well. All the documents for that have been uploaded while lodging the Visa. However, my current employment is something I did not claim points for, its just for 5 months as of now, I just mentioned it in Form 80 as non-relevant. No documents for current employment were uploaded as its non-relevant. Am I good or do I need to upload anything else?


----------



## Saif

Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh


Congratulations Rupinder.


----------



## Brahma Tripathy

Hi Usha, could you please let me know what the Co contact was about?

I am having timeline exactly similar to yours.




Usha Balla said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB
> Do you suggest me to wait then?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know your case
> I just pointed out a wrong statement
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have applied on 18th August 2018 with co contact on 7th Nov. No updates later.
> My husband stays in Melbourne so I was planning to shift in May'2019. Either on PR or on a visiting visa.
> I am not sure if I can apply for a visiting visa now and what can be the repercussions.
> Request your advice on this.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to double check, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> We are a family of 4 and our IED is 11 Oct 2019. I'm planning to go alone now and validate my visa, find a job and bring in the family before the IED.
> Am I doing the right thing? No that all visas needs to be validated together?
> 
> Please clarify it for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif



That should be okay Saif.

Citing an example, a friend of mine traveled first and then his family moved with him after he got settled there.

What's notable is that he wasn't the Primary Applicant, he's wife was. However he traveled first and then the wife and kid joined him. So I guess it doesn't matter who in the application travels first or together as long as all the members in the application have a valid PR.

This was in late 2016 though. Hope this helps!

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## Sanjiv1985

It's raining grants today!!

Your time is coming guys! 

Indians can listen to Apna Time Ayega!! ..And be motivated!

That's what I kept doing. 

For the benefit of others, it means something like - Your time's up, My time is NOW! 
(Not exactly though, but it fits)

I hope you can relate to the emotions!! 


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to double check, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> We are a family of 4 and our IED is 11 Oct 2019. I'm planning to go alone now and validate my visa, find a job and bring in the family before the IED.
> Am I doing the right thing? No that all visas needs to be validated together?
> 
> Please clarify it for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


Hello Saif,

I am also planning the same. But being a secondary applicant can I travel first? My wife is the primary applicant. Should I enter Australia along with wife to validate my visa? could you please help here.

Thanks


----------



## alegor

ShreyasPJ said:


> That should be okay Saif.
> 
> Citing an example, a friend of mine traveled first and then his family moved with him after he got settled there.
> 
> What's notable is that he wasn't the Primary Applicant, he's wife was. However he traveled first and then the wife and kid joined him. So I guess it doesn't matter who in the application travels first or together as long as all the members in the application have a valid PR.
> 
> This was in late 2016 though. Hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Hello Shreyas,

Matches well with my last query to Saif. could you please let me know where we can find more details about it?


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh


Amazing amazing news Rupinder... I feel as if I got grant again ...
Wish you lots of happiness and good luck...
Enjoy the moment
Congratulations...


----------



## ShreyasPJ

alegor said:


> Hello Shreyas,
> 
> Matches well with my last query to Saif. could you please let me know where we can find more details about it?


Hi Alegor, you could check with your MARA agent if you have one or write to the authorities. Not sure where or how though since I'm using a MARA agent for all correspondence. There should be something on the DoHA website.

Sorry couldn't help you much with exact information.

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## alegor

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hi Alegor, you could check with your MARA agent if you have one or write to the authorities. Not sure where or how though since I'm using a MARA agent for all correspondence. There should be something on the DoHA website.
> 
> Sorry couldn't help you much with exact information.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


No problem mate. Thank you so much for the update


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


dkkrlaus said:


> Hi All,
> After almost 3 months wait, happy to inform that I got my grant today.
> 
> 261313,
> Visa lodged: Nov 27,
> Single Applicant,
> Visa : 189,
> Points: 75
> Grant: Mar 6
> 
> I haven't interacted much with you all but I would like to appreciate the help you guys are providing to others in need.
> Also, those who've got the grant, could you please let me know the groups you guys have joined which would help me in the next steps ?
> Wishing everyone speedy grants !! All the best !!
> 
> Regards
> Deepak
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

ShreyasPJ said:


> That should be okay Saif.
> 
> Citing an example, a friend of mine traveled first and then his family moved with him after he got settled there.
> 
> What's notable is that he wasn't the Primary Applicant, he's wife was. However he traveled first and then the wife and kid joined him. So I guess it doesn't matter who in the application travels first or together as long as all the members in the application have a valid PR.
> 
> This was in late 2016 though. Hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Thanks for the clarity Shreyas!
Logically it makes sense that once the visas are granted, they are mutually exclusive and complete in their own individual capacity. 
Just wanted to ask to avoid surprises later.

Cheers.


----------



## sczachariah

Hello Friends,

If I worked on a job that is not relevant, do I need to submit any documents for the same in visa application ? I did not include this job in ACS and I am not claiming points. I have mentioned this as non relevant in Form 80 as well.

Your valuable inputs to clear this doubts are much appreciated.


----------



## Saif

sczachariah said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> If I worked on a job that is not relevant, do I need to submit any documents for the same in visa application ? I did not include this job in ACS and I am not claiming points. I have mentioned this as non relevant in Form 80 as well.
> 
> Your valuable inputs to clear this doubts are much appreciated.


I did not submit, neither was I asked.


----------



## sczachariah

Saif said:


> sczachariah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> If I worked on a job that is not relevant, do I need to submit any documents for the same in visa application ? I did not include this job in ACS and I am not claiming points. I have mentioned this as non relevant in Form 80 as well.
> 
> Your valuable inputs to clear this doubts are much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not submit, neither was I asked.
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate!


----------



## rkhalid

DVS105 said:


> Rajesh arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just a small query out of curiosity
> 
> What do we understand by the term " last updated" in the Immi account?
> 
> Is it the date when the documents are uploaded or when the CO checks the file.?
> as I had uploaded a document 2 days before it was updated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 21 hours ago · #607
> 
> 
> 
> Its more to do with the changes made from their end. I have noticed that the last updated date changes in the following cases:
> Status changes (On Submitted, Received, Granted etc)
> Medical Clearances provided (when the health reports are uploaded by the clinic.)
> 
> Uploading additional documents does not update the last updated field, except in case of CO contact requesting additional documents - wherein you would upload the documents and click a button to confirm that the documents have been submitted. This again changes the Status to Further Assessment, or something like that.
Click to expand...

last updated date is different from lodgement ie last updated date is 12-dec while visa lodgment date is 30-Nov..

which date is mostly likely be considered by DHA and which date shall u i consider while considering days after visa submission.. thanks


----------



## Saif

rkhalid said:


> last updated date is different from lodgement ie last updated date is 12-dec while visa lodgment date is 30-Nov..
> 
> which date is mostly likely be considered by DHA and which date shall u i consider while considering days after visa submission.. thanks


lodgement date


----------



## Travel1122

Congrats Sanjiv, great news, enjoy the time..

You mentioned you uploaded PF statements and sal slips just last week..

Even I have simar situation, I haven’t uploaded my PF docs on the application (lodged 25 Dec).

Can I go ahead and add them now to my application? What’s the process? Did you or your agent upload them. I don’t have an agent.

Experts please advise.

Thanks



Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


----------



## Saif

Travel1122 said:


> Congrats Sanjiv, great news, enjoy the time..
> 
> You mentioned you uploaded PF statements and sal slips just last week..
> 
> Even I have simar situation, I haven’t uploaded my PF docs on the application (lodged 25 Dec).
> 
> Can I go ahead and add them now to my application? What’s the process? Did you or your agent upload them. I don’t have an agent.
> 
> Experts please advise.
> 
> Thanks


You must if you can as COs are asking for PF statement these days.
Login to immi-update details-attach docs (in the left panel)


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Sanjiv1985 said:


> Today is the 90th Day after Visa Lodge, and I was in a Sprint Planning Meeting.
> 
> The phone Rang!! And Truecaller showed its from my MARA Agent!
> My heart started pounding, and with my fingers crossed I picked up the call fearing that its a CO Contact!
> 
> And the rest is History!
> 
> Got my DIRECT GRANT Golden Email today from my Agent! :faint:
> 
> I am humbled by the volume of critical information sharing on this forum from heavy weights like *NB, PI, bssanthosh (santo), Bandish (Bando), Saif(saifu),* and many others that i cant recall. Will mention them in my detailed write-up..
> 
> Last week, I uploaded my PF and latest salary slips from my current company after reading that CO is asking for the same to verify current employment.
> 
> Its a surprise that i got my Golden Email 6 days priori to Bandish's prediction of 12-March! Thanks a ton for giving us hope.
> 
> Its really amazing that even after getting the Grants, you guys are selflessly giving your time to the forum and helping others.
> 
> I will write a detailed write-up of my journey and share it across, very soon.
> 
> Its 11:44AM IST, and its my EOD already! :yo:
> 
> Wishing everyone out here good luck for your super speedy grants!
> 
> 
> My Signature for Mobile App Users:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 75 Points (189 Visa) --- (++Spouse, no points claimed)
> Lodged - 06-Dec-2018
> Granted - 06-March-2019
> IED - 16-Oct-2019 (India PCC Expiry Date, considering 1 year validity)


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantcd

Congratulations. Wishing good luck for your next steps


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to double check, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> We are a family of 4 and our IED is 11 Oct 2019. I'm planning to go alone now and validate my visa, find a job and bring in the family before the IED.
> Am I doing the right thing? No that all visas needs to be validated together?
> 
> Please clarify it for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


I think you are doing exactly the right thing brother. All the very best for your new journey to aus.

Regards
Elu


----------



## Elu

Congratulations to all new grant recievers.


----------



## Imnikita

Hi All, 

Got CO contact today to provide competant english evidence for myself and functional english evidence.

Scorecard were already uploaded, but still asked saying "require access to verify PTE scores"

Code - 261312
Lodged on 29 November 2018
70 points


Now by whn can we expect grant?
What is expected timelines?


----------



## Amu2017

Hi experts,

Got CO contact today for further evidence of employment and RnR on company letterhead ---- I had summited notarized RnR signed by my colleague. For employment, I had submitted PF statement, ITR Acknowledgement, Payslips, etc.

What more documents can be submitted to prove employment???

Please help


----------



## Elu

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Thanks everyone for your wonderful wishes on my grant today..
> 
> Don't want to spam the forum by reverting to every post..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish everyone a supersonic speedy grant!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Many many congratulations 🎆 Sanjiv1985!!!!


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Travel1122 said:


> Congrats Sanjiv, great news, enjoy the time..
> 
> You mentioned you uploaded PF statements and sal slips just last week..
> 
> Even I have simar situation, I haven’t uploaded my PF docs on the application (lodged 25 Dec).
> 
> Can I go ahead and add them now to my application? What’s the process? Did you or your agent upload them. I don’t have an agent.
> 
> Experts please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, my agent uploaded the docs last week after I insisted.

It serves as a double check of your current employment with latest payslips and PF statements for current employment. CO wants to check the authenticity of documents with government org EPFO for India. 

For PF statement, you can download on the UAN portal using UAN number.

Good luck for your Grant!


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> I think you are doing exactly the right thing brother. All the very best for your new journey to aus.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Thanks Elu, wish you are there asap too 
Cheer up.


----------



## Saif

Amu2017 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Got CO contact today for further evidence of employment and RnR on company letterhead ---- I had summited notarized RnR signed by my colleague. For employment, I had submitted PF statement, ITR Acknowledgement, Payslips, etc.
> 
> What more documents can be submitted to prove employment???
> 
> Please help


1. Bank statements highlighting salary
2. Appointment/Experience/Appraisal letters
3. Form 16
4. Any rewards and recognition
5. Company ID card
6. Resume

Any or all of these.
Best.


----------



## NB

Imnikita said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got CO contact today to provide competant english evidence for myself and functional english evidence.
> 
> Scorecard were already uploaded, but still asked saying "require access to verify PTE scores"
> 
> Code - 261312
> Lodged on 29 November 2018
> 70 points
> 
> 
> Now by whn can we expect grant?
> What is expected timelines?


You have to send the scores from PTEA website directly to DHA

Have you done that ?

Cheers


----------



## NB

Amu2017 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Got CO contact today for further evidence of employment and RnR on company letterhead ---- I had summited notarized RnR signed by my colleague. For employment, I had submitted PF statement, ITR Acknowledgement, Payslips, etc.
> 
> What more documents can be submitted to prove employment???
> 
> Please help


Get a letter from the hr of your company that due to company policy and client confidentiality, they cannot a issue a detailed RnR on company letterhead

That’s the best you can do and hope that the co will be satisfied 

Cheers


----------



## mongapb05

Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh



Congratulation Bro,

I am also w8 from Oct month. 

__________________
ANZSCO: 261313
ACS: April-2018
EOI: June-2018, 65 Pts
PTE: Sept-2018(5th attempt) , L/R/W/S: 82/88/90/90
EOI Update: 06-Oct-2018, 75 Pts
Calimed: 3 companies experience & 5 spouse points (Engineering Technologist only CDR)
ITA: 11-Oct-2018
Visa Lodged: 14-Oct-2018
Grant: W8


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants 😀😀


----------



## intruder_

Congratulations to all who received their grants recently !


----------



## Kaur preet

Hi guys
I got CO contact on 18 feb for my partner’s functional english and my agent asked for VAC2 payment invoice on 19 feb. any idea when will I get invoice
Cheera


----------



## prashantcd

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Yes, my agent uploaded the docs last week after I insisted.
> 
> It serves as a double check of your current employment with latest payslips and PF statements for current employment. CO wants to check the authenticity of documents with government org EPFO for India.
> 
> For PF statement, you can download on the UAN portal using UAN number.
> 
> Good luck for your Grant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


I have Salary slips, PF statements, Tax documents for the claimed employment duration. For bank statements, my bank has given me printed statements with seal and sign. These run in to lot many sheets than I anticipated. My agent is saying bank statements are not necessary if PF statements are there. So wanted to know if I still go through the trouble of scanning these sheets and uploading them or is it safe, like the agent is pointing out, to skip them. In case, if it is better to scan, will the CO expect all the transactions or just the pages that show salary credits? I will appreciate any help in this regard.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

prashantcd said:


> I have Salary slips, PF statements, Tax documents for the claimed employment duration. For bank statements, my bank has given me printed statements with seal and sign. These run in to lot many sheets than I anticipated. My agent is saying bank statements are not necessary if PF statements are there. So wanted to know if I still go through the trouble of scanning these sheets and uploading them or is it safe, like the agent is pointing out, to skip them. In case, if it is better to scan, will the CO expect all the transactions or just the pages that show salary credits? I will appreciate any help in this regard.


Better safe than sorry.. upload whatever you can.. And sit back and relax.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imnikita

Hiii


----------



## Ptera

Dears, 

For those who received visa grant and plan to move to AU soon.

https://www.dss.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/02_2014/eng_access.pdf


----------



## Imnikita

You have to send the scores from PTEA website directly to DHA

Have you done that ?

Cheers[/QUOTE]


Imnikita said:


> Actually i am getting the case processed through agent. He never told me that it has to be forwarded through website as well. We had uploaded the hard copy of pte results. The scorecard has to be sent manually or it gets shared automatically with DHA when we apply for PTE exam.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Ptera said:


> Dears,
> 
> For those who received visa grant and plan to move to AU soon.
> 
> https://www.dss.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/02_2014/eng_access.pdf


Very useful doc Ptera! Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupi2cool

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes... I pray everyone get their grant soon.


----------



## Bandish

Imnikita said:


> You have to send the scores from PTEA website directly to DHA
> 
> Have you done that ?
> 
> Cheers





Imnikita said:


> Actually i am getting the case processed through agent. He never told me that it has to be forwarded through website as well. We had uploaded the hard copy of pte results. The scorecard has to be sent manually or it gets shared automatically with DHA when we apply for PTE exam.


You need to login to PTE website. Once you login, you will see a "Send scores" button next to your PTEA result. You need to click the button and choose DHA to send it electronically to DHA.


----------



## Rupi2cool

Thank you.. Your's could be anytime..



mongapb05 said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Bro,
> 
> I am also w8 from Oct month.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO: 261313
> ACS: April-2018
> EOI: June-2018, 65 Pts
> PTE: Sept-2018(5th attempt) , L/R/W/S: 82/88/90/90
> EOI Update: 06-Oct-2018, 75 Pts
> Calimed: 3 companies experience & 5 spouse points (Engineering Technologist only CDR)
> ITA: 11-Oct-2018
> Visa Lodged: 14-Oct-2018
> Grant: W8
Click to expand...


----------



## bssanthosh47

priyanka20 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
> While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
> Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


Spouse employment doc's are not required . U are claiming souse points for skill alone . So skill assessment and functional English proof and education docs needs to be uploaded .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Travel1122

Thanks bro, appreciate the help..
This forum is so amazing 👏 
Trust this forum more than my agent.. 😀



Sanjiv1985 said:


> prashantcd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Salary slips, PF statements, Tax documents for the claimed employment duration. For bank statements, my bank has given me printed statements with seal and sign. These run in to lot many sheets than I anticipated. My agent is saying bank statements are not necessary if PF statements are there. So wanted to know if I still go through the trouble of scanning these sheets and uploading them or is it safe, like the agent is pointing out, to skip them. In case, if it is better to scan, will the CO expect all the transactions or just the pages that show salary credits? I will appreciate any help in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> Better safe than sorry.. upload whatever you can.. And sit back and relax.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rupi2cool

Thank you very much Bandish. I always thought of writing a long reply when I would be my turn, but as soon I came to know about my grant, I was in such a hurry to let you all know that nothing was coming in my mind...What a feeling...sigh...



Bandish said:


> Rupi2cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing amazing news Rupinder... I feel as if I got grant again ...
> Wish you lots of happiness and good luck...
> Enjoy the moment
> Congratulations...
Click to expand...


----------



## bssanthosh47

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to double check, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> We are a family of 4 and our IED is 11 Oct 2019. I'm planning to go alone now and validate my visa, find a job and bring in the family before the IED.
> Am I doing the right thing? No that all visas needs to be validated together?
> 
> Please clarify it for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Saif


Yes saifu bro ..u r correct . Not necessary for all to go together at once . But make sure u give them the copy of their grant letter and ensure they reach before IED to activate the visa .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47

Hearty congratulations to all who received their grants . Could not go through the past msgs .. been a hectic week at work . They are trying to load me with he'll lot of projects at work .. super tired and exhausted . Will be here from today 😄 
Bandish, saifu did I miss any important leg pullings ..hehehe 😛
Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nitin2611

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?




Many congratulations and kudos to your hard work!!


----------



## spirecode

seniors - is it true that if CO contacts for further information required and once we provide the information - will file go back in the queue and wait until allocated to the next case officer???
or same CO handles?

I have been asked for current company rnr which my dumb agent totally forgot dec 20th CO contacted for same document which i provided same day. wonderin when my turn or wait times


----------



## kbjan26

Congratulations to all those who received their grants.


----------



## kbjan26

spirecode said:


> seniors - is it true that if CO contacts for further information required and once we provide the information - will file go back in the queue and wait until allocated to the next case officer???
> or same CO handles?
> 
> I have been asked for current company rnr which my dumb agent totally forgot dec 20th CO contacted for same document which i provided same day. wonderin when my turn or wait times


On a general note yes the turnaround time for grant after CO contact is usually 2 to 3 months from what I see. Exceptional cases are there though.

In my case , I had to complete medicals for my wife and my new born and in addition I had to update my relocation details in between.

I am waiting since October 30th.


----------



## nitin2611

alegor said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> By Gods grace we (family of 3) got our grant today @10.33 AM IST. Thank you everyone without this forum this journey would been a difficult one.
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish - Special thanks to you. we wanted to ask for your predictions but we din't. You predicted 06 MAR 2019 for someone who has the same timeline so we thought we will get it around 06th of march. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> I claimed spouse points and submitted all the relevant work experience documents for both primary and secondary.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 AUG 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 31 AUG 2018 (PARTNER)
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 9 OCT 2018
> 
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 16 OCT 2018 (PARTNER)
> 
> PTE (27th OCT 2018): L 90 R 90 S 90 W 90
> 
> PTE (24th OCT 2018): L 74 R 72 S 90 W 65 (PARTNER)
> 
> EOI Lodged : 31 OCT 2018, 80 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> 
> Docs Upload: 2 DEC 2018
> 
> Medicals: 3 DEC 2018
> 
> Grant : :05 MAR 2019
> 
> IED : 07 NOV 2019




Many congratulations Alegor...Super to hear that!!


----------



## Divkasi

Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> 
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> 
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> 
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> 
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> 
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> 
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> BR,
> 
> Rupinder Singh




Many congratulations


----------



## Bandish

Rupi2cool said:


> Thank you very much Bandish. I always thought of writing a long reply when I would be my turn, but as soon I came to know about my grant, I was in such a hurry to let you all know that nothing was coming in my mind...What a feeling...sigh...


We can understand the feeling :angel:
Enjoy the moment...


----------



## Bandish

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hearty congratulations to all who received their grants . Could not go through the past msgs .. been a hectic week at work . They are trying to load me with he'll lot of projects at work .. super tired and exhausted . Will be here from today 😄
> Bandish, saifu did I miss any important leg pullings ..hehehe 😛
> Cheers
> Santhosh


He he ... We were waiting for your legs... :tongue: 
We thought you were already surfing on Australian sea waves...  
But as usual, your company likes to see you surfing on a pile of project file waves...


----------



## Imnikita

Hi,
I am not claiming points for my spouse.
He has arranged certificate from MBA institute claiming qualification was taught in english. Is it sufficient as a functional english evidence or do we need anything else apart from it to be uploaded. 

Please guide, i find my agent totally dumb.


----------



## Bandish

Imnikita said:


> Hi,
> I am not claiming points for my spouse.
> He has arranged certificate from MBA institute claiming qualification was taught in english. Is it sufficient as a functional english evidence or do we need anything else apart from it to be uploaded.
> 
> Please guide, i find my agent totally dumb.


The document should be from the University not college, if the MBA institute is affiliated to any university. 
Such document should be sufficient. Just make sure that it clearly mentions that the medium of instruction was English and the course duration.


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Bandish said:


> The document should be from the University not college, if the MBA institute is affiliated to any university.
> Such document should be sufficient. Just make sure that it clearly mentions that the medium of instruction was English and the course duration.


I uploaded 10th, 12th std letters from School and college which was sufficient along with the Marksheets. That's it. It was Maharashtra Board for her!

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> The document should be from the University not college, if the MBA institute is affiliated to any university.
> Such document should be sufficient. Just make sure that it clearly mentions that the medium of instruction was English and the course duration.
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded 10th, 12th std letters from School and college which was sufficient along with the Marksheets. That's it. It was Maharashtra Board for her!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Great... U r lucky, recently few applicants had reported here that they were asked to provide the letter from University.


----------



## JT86

Hey bandish, based on my timelines shared the tentative date of the grant expected was around 28th Feb.

We are currently at 174 days since lodgment and 101 days post CO contact. Based on the trends for 261313 that seems to be a lil stretched.

Do you think we should contact the department or wait it out for a couple more days?


----------



## Bandish

JT86 said:


> Hey bandish, based on my timelines shared the tentative date of the grant expected was around 28th Feb.
> 
> We are currently at 174 days since lodgment and 101 days post CO contact. Based on the trends for 261313 that seems to be a lil stretched.
> 
> Do you think we should contact the department or wait it out for a couple more days?


Hey, calling the department will only give you mental satisfaction, but still wait out for one more week max before calling. I can understand your state of mind. Wish to see your grant super soon. 
All the best !


----------



## rkhalid

Amu2017 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Got CO contact today for further evidence of employment and RnR on company letterhead ---- I had summited notarized RnR signed by my colleague. For employment, I had submitted PF statement, ITR Acknowledgement, Payslips, etc.
> 
> What more documents can be submitted to prove employment???
> 
> Please help


whens ur lodgement date ?


----------



## sczachariah

bssanthosh47 said:


> priyanka20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI All,
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
> While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
> Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse employment doc's are not required . U are claiming souse points for skill alone . So skill assessment and functional English proof and education docs needs to be uploaded .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh
Click to expand...

Seriously ?? For claiming spouse points, we don’t need to submit employment documents ? ACS and PTE and education docs are enough ??

Sorry for the curiosity but just wanted to reconfirm.


----------



## Nadine1986

A quick one please. What kind of documents should be carried while making the first entry to Australia? I understand that the passport can't be submitted to get the visa sticker printed while being offshore. 

Cheers
Nadine


----------



## Nadine1986

svj said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points.
> Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Nadine! Good luck for your life ahead
Click to expand...

Thanks Svj 🙂


----------



## Nadine1986

Bandish said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 years back, on the 4th of March, I found the love of my life during the course of a late night drive and today early hours, happened the grant I was after since 2017 (first for Canada and then switched to Australia in 2018 Jan when Canada went out of my reach. If at all I was willing to give an IELTS early 2017, life would have been so sooo much easier ). I thought it was rather deliberate than coincidental when people received their grants on their wedding anniversaries and birthdays so often; like a fairy tale CO plot to surprise immigration aspirants. However for me, being unmarried and the date of my love-life commencement date so gravely undisclosed, I tend to fall for some extremely strange conspiracy theories. Or perhaps life chooses to throw good things at people on a specific date. (Apologies if I made that narrative a bit too dramatic but it’s true).
> 
> Here is the list of documents I submitted:
> 1.	Passport
> 2.	Aadhar
> 3.	PAN
> 4.	Driver’s License
> 5.	Voter’s ID
> 6.	CBSE (10th) certificate duplicate since my original was damaged (I didn’t submit a birth certificate)
> 7.	PCC – India and UK (I lived in Azerbaijan for 3 months, a couple of months each in Germany, Norway and Denmark and didn’t provide PCCs)
> 8.	Form 80 and 1221
> 9.	IELTS result
> 10.	Photo – front and signed back
> 11.	Degree certificate, Transcripts and Senior Secondary certificate (12th)
> 12.	MSA Outcome letter
> 13.	Expired Passport, UK residence permits, all Visa pages and passport stamps
> 14.	I have worked for 3 employers as mentioned below in reverse chronology.
> a)	Superannuation statement, Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Resume, Payslips for all months except the first year, a few form 16s and all form 26ASes, full PF history, Offer letter and RNR.
> b)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, Payslips for all months, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, PF history, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t have the Relieving letter hard copy. So I submitted a black and white soft copy.
> c)	Bank statement highlighting salary credits for all months, 2 Payslips for 2 years, one form 16 and all form 26ASes, Offer letter, Relieving letter and RNR. I didn’t submit PF statements for this phase of employment.
> 
> All color copies and didn’t get anything notarized. Also, I had a couple of address changes which I notified post application submission.
> 
> This cyber space had been awesome, the least to say. I would like to thank everyone for their kind help. I was so leaned to ask for Bandish’s predictions but I chose not to, after her stories of the background work taking a toll on her. I really really hope Elu gets her grant soon. Also, thanks so much to Pretty Isotonic, Saif , Santhosh, Neha, Intruder…... I now regret a bit for not really chasing PrettyIsotonic’s advice to add the defacto post-lodgment. Sorry if I missed anyone but you guys and girls are real life super stars. I wish everyone reading this a super speedy grant if you are yet to receive one. Please hang on, your day will be due very soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone yet again.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely message... Universe is full of cute surprises...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations again
Click to expand...

Thank you Bandish 🙂


----------



## Nadine1986

turiguiliano said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my grant a hour back @ 5.15 am GMT. I was just waking up and had to hit me multiple times to ensure that this ain't another useless dream. It hasn't quite sunk in yet.
> 
> My timelines for mobile readers:
> Anzco : 233513, Production or Plant Engineer.
> Country : India.
> Visa Lodged on Dec 5th with 70 points.
> Single applicant. Didn't add defacto to the application because I thought I wouldn't have enough evidence to prove the relationship.
> 
> 
> Will write in more detail this evening. Got to rush to work now. Nevertheless I owe a great deal to this forum which has been of indefinite help in terms of guidance and keeping the spirits high. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. See you soon.
> 
> Note: Will update immitracker at the earliest
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Good luck with your preparation to move to Oz.
Click to expand...

Thank you Turiguiliano 🙂


----------



## Saranyar1926

Good Day All!!!

I jus wanted to know if anyone got the grant for 189 lodged on or around Jan 24 2019. Please find below my details.

Visa 189 : Software engineer with 80 points
Invite: Jan 11 2019
Lodged: Jan 24 2019


----------



## harpreet22

Saranyar1926 said:


> Good Day All!!!
> 
> I jus wanted to know if anyone got the grant for 189 lodged on or around Jan 24 2019. Please find below my details.
> 
> Visa 189 : Software engineer with 80 points
> Invite: Jan 11 2019
> Lodged: Jan 24 2019


According to immitracker, latest grant is for 189 lodged on 06/12/2018. You might have to wait for next 6 weeks according to the current trend.


----------



## Divkasi

Saif said:


> I think if you have different names across documents (including maiden names, initials, swapped name and surname), it is advisable to upload the "one and the same person" affidavit straight away...
> 
> Once you have this document in place, chances are that the CO might not ask for a PCC or anything else which has either a maiden name or any other discrepancy in name (provided it is listed on this doc). Most notaries have a ready made format but make sure you fill in all the variants of your name in there. Good luck.




Hi can you please give me the format as the notary here don’t have readymade format


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Divkasi said:


> Hi can you please give me the format as the notary here don’t have readymade format


I'm assuming you are from / will be doing it in India - here is one I found online:
https://www.immihelp.com/immigration/sample-one-same-person-affidavit.html


----------



## shahid15

Thanks Bandish,hena15,turiguiliano,SG,Janubless, Sanjiv1985,Rajesh arora,ShreyasPJ,Saif, PrettyIsotonic, manusaavi,Travel1122,Rupi2cool,svj,jacky101010 and everyone
Wishing all lodged and co contacted a very fast grant. The grants are coming in fast nowadays (Anyone left out of the trend will hopefully be rewarded with a grant very soon:fingerscrossed:)  Also praying Elu gets her grant soon and meet up with her family


----------



## Saranyar1926

harpreet22 said:


> Saranyar1926 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day All!!!
> 
> I jus wanted to know if anyone got the grant for 189 lodged on or around Jan 24 2019. Please find below my details.
> 
> Visa 189 : Software engineer with 80 points
> Invite: Jan 11 2019
> Lodged: Jan 24 2019
> 
> 
> 
> According to immitracker, latest grant is for 189 lodged on 06/12/2018. You might have to wait for next 6 weeks according to the current trend.
Click to expand...


Thank you Harpreet ☺


----------



## JT86

Bandish said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bandish, based on my timelines shared the tentative date of the grant expected was around 28th Feb.
> 
> We are currently at 174 days since lodgment and 101 days post CO contact. Based on the trends for 261313 that seems to be a lil stretched.
> 
> Do you think we should contact the department or wait it out for a couple more days?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, calling the department will only give you mental satisfaction, but still wait out for one more week max before calling. I can understand your state of mind. Wish to see your grant super soon.
> All the best !
Click to expand...

Thanks for that piece of advice & encouraging words bandish! 🙂


----------



## SG

shahid15 said:


> Thanks Bandish,hena15,turiguiliano,SG,Janubless, Sanjiv1985,Rajesh arora,ShreyasPJ,Saif, PrettyIsotonic, manusaavi,Travel1122,Rupi2cool,svj,jacky101010 and everyone
> Wishing all lodged and co contacted a very fast grant. The grants are coming in fast nowadays (Anyone left out of the trend will hopefully be rewarded with a grant very soon:fingerscrossed:)  Also praying Elu gets her grant soon and meet up with her family


Your Aussie Journey has already started now. Hope to meet you there someday


----------



## Divkasi

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm assuming you are from / will be doing it in India - here is one I found online:
> 
> https://www.immihelp.com/immigration/sample-one-same-person-affidavit.html




Thank you so much. Here in USA they asking for format for notary


----------



## intruder_

Divkasi said:


> Thank you so much. Here in USA they asking for format for notary


I used the below format in my case for one of the states in US and I did receive a DG.

**************************************************************
AFFIDAVIT OF SAME NAME

THE STATE OF XYZ
County of ABC
BEFORE ME, the undersigned authority, a Notary Public in and for said State and County, on this date personally appeared the undersigned (Affiant), personally known to me, who, after having been by me first duly sworn, upon oath, according to law, depose and said:
“My name is ____________ and I am ONE and the SAME PERSON AS:

__________________________________________________

_________________________________________________

__________________________________________________

I hereby affirm that the information given above is true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief, that I have been known by the present and former names as stated above, and that I am one and the same person”
Executed this _____________day of______________________________, 20_______________________


____________________________
Affiant Signature

____________________________
Affiant

SUBSCRIBED AND SWORN TO BEFORE ME, on this__________day of _______________, 20__________ 



___________________________________
Notary Public in and for the State of XYZ

*************************************************************


----------



## hakim92

*Rough Prediction of a Direct Grant*

Hi Everyone,

I received an ITA on 11th Sept 2018 and lodged my application on 25th Sept 2018.

On 4 Dec 2018, I received a CO contact requesting form 80, 1339, PCC and Medical checkup. Unfortunately. the HAP ID they gave was error when a panel physician trying to access eMedical and my MARA agent decided to upload the requested documents and wait for the new HAP ID.

On 23th Jan 2018, CO requested my medical results and replied my agent's email regarding the new HAP ID by sorting it out simultaneously. I have done my medical checkup on 24th Jan 2018.

Do you guys have a rough prediction when I receive a direct grant?

Apologise for any inconvenience.

Thank you. Hakim92


----------



## ddevansh

Job Code - 261313
Lodge date - 2-Dec-2018
Invite - 11-Nov-2018
Points -70(no points for spouse)

Hi Bandish,

You had predicted my grant around 7-Mar-2019 but i have not received any update as of now. Any nearby predictions for me?

Regards,
Devansh


----------



## harpreet22

hakim92 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received an ITA on 11th Sept 2018 and lodged my application on 25th Sept 2018.
> 
> On 4 Dec 2018, I received a CO contact requesting form 80, 1339, PCC and Medical checkup. Unfortunately. the HAP ID they gave was error when a panel physician trying to access eMedical and my MARA agent decided to upload the requested documents and wait for the new HAP ID.
> 
> On 23th Jan 2018, CO requested my medical results and replied my agent's email regarding the new HAP ID by sorting it out simultaneously. I have done my medical checkup on 24th Jan 2018.
> 
> Do you guys have a rough prediction when I receive a direct grant?
> 
> Apologise for any inconvenience.
> 
> Thank you. Hakim92


It takes 2-3 months after CO contact, however recently some people got their grant after few days of CO contact.


----------



## Bandish

Nadine1986 said:


> A quick one please. What kind of documents should be carried while making the first entry to Australia? I understand that the passport can't be submitted to get the visa sticker printed while being offshore.
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine


As per the info from this forum, you just need to carry your Passport and may be hard copy of your grant letter.


----------



## Bandish

ddevansh said:


> Job Code - 261313
> Lodge date - 2-Dec-2018
> Invite - 11-Nov-2018
> Points -70(no points for spouse)
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> You had predicted my grant around 7-Mar-2019 but i have not received any update as of now. Any nearby predictions for me?
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh


Hey ddevansh, COs have already started looking into December cases. Don't worry, yours should be around. 

Wish you good luck !


----------



## manusaavi

Golden E-Mail arrived.

Hi friends,
Today I got my Grant in the morning.
Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below

ANZSCO : 261313
Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018


I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly. 

Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.

Regards,




Amu2017 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Got CO contact today for further evidence of employment and RnR on company letterhead ---- I had summited notarized RnR signed by my colleague. For employment, I had submitted PF statement, ITR Acknowledgement, Payslips, etc.
> 
> What more documents can be submitted to prove employment???
> 
> Please help


----------



## manusaavi

Golden E-Mail arrived.

Hi friends,
Today I got my Grant in the morning.
Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below

ANZSCO : 261313
Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018

I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly. 

Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.

Regards


----------



## intruder_

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations !


----------



## Usha Balla

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Congrats!!


----------



## SG

Imnikita said:


> Hi,
> I am not claiming points for my spouse.
> He has arranged certificate from MBA institute claiming qualification was taught in english. Is it sufficient as a functional english evidence or do we need anything else apart from it to be uploaded.
> 
> Please guide, i find my agent totally dumb.


Submit the Functional English evidence along with the Degree and Markslist. Merge this document. Keep the functional English evidence as the first page.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations manusaavi 🌟🌟😀😀Good luck😀😀 Waiting for my grant patiently


manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Bandish

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Many congratulations manusaavi !!
Happy for you... 
Wish u a bright future


----------



## SG

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations manusaavi


----------



## ATN85

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards




Congrats manusaavi!!

I lodged on 16th Nov (261312 with 75 Pts- family of 3 and did not claim spouse points). No CO contact/DG yet. Bandish had predicted 28th Feb.. now that December applications are getting processed, after seeing your grant, i got some hope that mine will be taken up some time soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaravmittal009

*S56 Request for More Information*

Hi experts,
Need your advice on the below situation. I have submitted the 189 application during Nov 2018. Co has contacted me on 5th Match 2019 and asking to provide more information (Employment Details – Reference/duty statement).
However, the status of the application is unchanged even after CO contact (still showing as Application Received).
From my knowledge, after supplying the documents, we need to click on information provided button. But any such option is not available for me.
Could you please advise if this is usual behavior.


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants! All the best!


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


iod said:


> Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: June 23 2018
> Co contact: Oct 18 2018
> Employment verification: February 4 2019
> Grant: March 6 2019
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> BR,
> Rupinder Singh


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Grant*

Hello Everyone,

Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.

Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure. 

Please find my timelines below.

Timelines:
261312 | Developer Programmer
Total : 80 Points
189 EOI : 26-08-2018
189 ITA : 11.09.2018
Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
Grant: 05-03-2019.


----------



## Bandish

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Congratulations 
Best wishes to you and your family ...


----------



## RockyRaj

aaravmittal009 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Need your advice on the below situation. I have submitted the 189 application during Nov 2018. Co has contacted me on 5th Match 2019 and asking to provide more information (Employment Details – Reference/duty statement).
> 
> However, the status of the application is unchanged even after CO contact (still showing as Application Received).
> 
> From my knowledge, after supplying the documents, we need to click on information provided button. But any such option is not available for me.
> 
> Could you please advise if this is usual behavior.




Better send an email to their contact centre explaining the situation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> 
> Total : 80 Points
> 
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> 
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> 
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> 
> Grant: 05-03-2019.




Many congratulations


----------



## hena15

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations... !!!


----------



## hena15

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## JT86

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## ddevansh

Thanks bandish!!


----------



## saravanaprabhu

I apologize to all 189 invitation seekers as I unknowingly wasted 1 invitation. 

I did my ACS way back in May 2017. After which I had changed my job in Oct 2017. when I changed my job, I had updated my EOI and marked my new employment as relevant. After a long wait, I had scored 79+ in PTE on Jan 8, 2019. Eventually got invited on Jan 11, 2019, with 75 points claim. 

After going through so many forum posts, I had learnt that I need to do a new ACS assessment for the job change, but I was totally unaware of this earlier. So I have done a second ACS assessment after I had received an invitation. 

Now that I had received 189 invitation on Jan 11, 2019, and it is about to expire after 60 days which is on Mar 12 2019. As EOI is frozen until the expiry of Invite, how do I proceed further and update my EOI?.

I have read in the forum about getting invited again after 60 days of the first invite. Is it instantaneous i.e on the same day of expiry[12th March 2019]? or my EOI will go into the queue again for the upcoming rounds? 

anybody having second invite experience please help?

261313 - 75 points
AGE - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 10

PS: I am claiming points for my new employment.


----------



## vivinlobo

Guys make some arrival group for whatsapp/expat forum. So that it may help first time travelers to seek job, guidance and accommodation. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## harpreet22

saravanaprabhu said:


> I apologize to all 189 invitation seekers as I unknowingly wasted 1 invitation.
> 
> I did my ACS way back in May 2017. After which I had changed my job in Oct 2017. when I changed my job, I had updated my EOI and marked my new employment as relevant. After a long wait, I had scored 79+ in PTE on Jan 8, 2019. Eventually got invited on Jan 11, 2019, with 75 points claim.
> 
> After going through so many forum posts, I had learnt that I need to do a new ACS assessment for the job change, but I was totally unaware of this earlier. So I have done a second ACS assessment after I had received an invitation.
> 
> Now that I had received 189 invitation on Jan 11, 2019, and it is about to expire after 60 days which is on Mar 12 2019. As EOI is frozen until the expiry of Invite, how do I proceed further and update my EOI?.
> 
> I have read in the forum about getting invited again after 60 days of the first invite. Is it instantaneous i.e on the same day of expiry[12th March 2019]? or my EOI will go into the queue again for the upcoming rounds?
> 
> anybody having second invite experience please help?
> 
> 261313 - 75 points
> AGE - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 10
> 
> PS: I am claiming points for my new employment.


I had two EOIs, one was just about to expire, so I updated that ONE and also added a new EOI. I was not expecting an invite, but I fortunately got invites for both EOIs. I was feeling bad as I wasted one invite. I waited 2 months to withdraw the another EOI as I did not want to waste another invite. So I checked my EOI on 10th jan to withdraw it, it was still locked. I checked EOI on 11th Jan, I received another invite. So it did not give me any chance to update it or withdraw it.

Now this EOI will be removed automatically from system on 11th March as I received 2 invites already. 

Why are you waiting to update the same EOI? If you are expecting that your EOI have enough points to receive another invite on 11.03, you would not get any chance to update it before you receive an invite. And then after 2 months it will be removed.

I will recommend you to add a new EOI in the system and if you don't receive any invite on old EOI on 11/03, you can withdraw it.


----------



## SG

saravanaprabhu said:


> I apologize to all 189 invitation seekers as I unknowingly wasted 1 invitation.
> 
> I did my ACS way back in May 2017. After which I had changed my job in Oct 2017. when I changed my job, I had updated my EOI and marked my new employment as relevant. After a long wait, I had scored 79+ in PTE on Jan 8, 2019. Eventually got invited on Jan 11, 2019, with 75 points claim.
> 
> After going through so many forum posts, I had learnt that I need to do a new ACS assessment for the job change, but I was totally unaware of this earlier. So I have done a second ACS assessment after I had received an invitation.
> 
> Now that I had received 189 invitation on Jan 11, 2019, and it is about to expire after 60 days which is on Mar 12 2019. As EOI is frozen until the expiry of Invite, how do I proceed further and update my EOI?.
> 
> I have read in the forum about getting invited again after 60 days of the first invite. Is it instantaneous i.e on the same day of expiry[12th March 2019]? or my EOI will go into the queue again for the upcoming rounds?
> 
> anybody having second invite experience please help?
> 
> 261313 - 75 points
> AGE - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 10
> 
> PS: I am claiming points for my new employment.


Since you have now completed your ACS again to claim points for my new employment, and you are not going to lodge visa based on your first EOI, you can leave the EOI as it is. After 60 days are completed, your 1st EOI status is going to change from "INVITED" to "SUBMITTED". Thereafter, you can update it with the latest details of ACS and wait for the Invite.


----------



## farh

I got CO contact yesterday and am facing the same issue. When I called dept helpline today they just told wait for some time. Maybe it will change when CO sees your case again. 

But I'm thinking of contacting immi account tech support through email today. Check their website. Need to send screenshots of the issue being faced and they'll solve in 5 to 7 working days



aaravmittal009 said:


> Hi experts,
> Need your advice on the below situation. I have submitted the 189 application during Nov 2018. Co has contacted me on 5th Match 2019 and asking to provide more information (Employment Details – Reference/duty statement).
> However, the status of the application is unchanged even after CO contact (still showing as Application Received).
> From my knowledge, after supplying the documents, we need to click on information provided button. But any such option is not available for me.
> Could you please advise if this is usual behavior.


----------



## Saif

prashantcd said:


> I have Salary slips, PF statements, Tax documents for the claimed employment duration. For bank statements, my bank has given me printed statements with seal and sign. These run in to lot many sheets than I anticipated. My agent is saying bank statements are not necessary if PF statements are there. So wanted to know if I still go through the trouble of scanning these sheets and uploading them or is it safe, like the agent is pointing out, to skip them. In case, if it is better to scan, will the CO expect all the transactions or just the pages that show salary credits? I will appreciate any help in this regard.


Please do, bank statement is a strong 3rd party proof. Is your agent MARA reg?


----------



## ShreyasPJ

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Many congratulations Manusaavi.. 

Wish you the best for life down under!

Cheers..


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Congratulations Kalyan! Enjoy the moment and good luck to you and your family for the great future.

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes saifu bro ..u r correct . Not necessary for all to go together at once . But make sure u give them the copy of their grant letter and ensure they reach before IED to activate the visa .
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks bro and copied!
I might have to come back to take my wife and kids, let's see...


----------



## Saif

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hearty congratulations to all who received their grants . Could not go through the past msgs .. been a hectic week at work . They are trying to load me with he'll lot of projects at work .. super tired and exhausted . Will be here from today 😄
> Bandish, saifu did I miss any important leg pullings ..hehehe 😛
> Cheers
> Santhosh


...just your denial to Bando's expectations of a Goa trip on your expense (I think ), she went with family later, all by herself


----------



## measad

Hi Everyone, 
I being a silent member want to thank active members of this forum. I have also lodged 189 applications. My timeline is
EOI--- 29/07/2018
Invitation--- 11/08/2018
189 Lodgement--- 25/10/2018
CO Contact--- 22/01/2019, asking for a new passport of my wife as her previous passport had less than 6 months expiry. 
Response to CO--- 1/02/2019. 
Grant--- Still waiting
I am onshore. Can some predict grant date?


----------



## Saif

Imnikita said:


> Hi,
> I am not claiming points for my spouse.
> He has arranged certificate from MBA institute claiming qualification was taught in english. Is it sufficient as a functional english evidence or do we need anything else apart from it to be uploaded.
> 
> Please guide, i find my agent totally dumb.


Yes, if his MBA is 2+ years full time.


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations manusaavi! 
Enjoy the moment and an Aussie life ahead!


----------



## balaaspire17

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> 
> Total : 80 Points
> 
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> 
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> 
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> 
> Grant: 05-03-2019.




Congrats! All the best for your future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Guys make some arrival group for whatsapp/expat forum. So that it may help first time travelers to seek job, guidance and accommodation.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Let me create one on whatsapp. Anyone interested PM me your number.


----------



## Saif

SG said:


> Since you have now completed your ACS again to claim points for my new employment, and you are not going to lodge visa based on your first EOI, you can leave the EOI as it is. After 60 days are completed, your 1st EOI status is going to change from "INVITED" to "SUBMITTED". Thereafter, you can update it with the latest details of ACS and wait for the Invite.


Clear as mud!


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

Saif said:


> Clear as mud!




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

harpreet22 said:


> I had two EOIs, one was just about to expire, so I updated that ONE and also added a new EOI. I was not expecting an invite, but I fortunately got invites for both EOIs. I was feeling bad as I wasted one invite. I waited 2 months to withdraw the another EOI as I did not want to waste another invite. So I checked my EOI on 10th jan to withdraw it, it was still locked. I checked EOI on 11th Jan, I received another invite. So it did not give me any chance to update it or withdraw it.
> 
> Now this EOI will be removed automatically from system on 11th March as I received 2 invites already.
> 
> Why are you waiting to update the same EOI? If you are expecting that your EOI have enough points to receive another invite on 11.03, you would not get any chance to update it before you receive an invite. And then after 2 months it will be removed.
> 
> I will recommend you to add a new EOI in the system and if you don't receive any invite on old EOI on 11/03, you can withdraw it.


Thanks harpreet22.

Can I simultaneously have 2 EOI's for 189 under same ANZSCO code?

Experts, please help.

@harpreet22 did you used same email id for both the EOI's


----------



## ozdream06

Visa granted today. Bandish I cannot thank you enough. Your prediction for my case was bang on!!

ANZSCO - 261313
Visa Lodged - 27th Sep
CO Contact - 14th Dec
Grant - 7th Mar
IED - 17th Apr (we signed Form 815)

Along with visa grant we have also received another letter which says that GSM has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.

Does the above mean IED waiver?? Seniors pls advise.

Thanks


----------



## suriya8187

Hi all,

I have lodged my application on Nov 11 and got CO contact today asking for PCC and medicals for me and my wife. My wife is pregnant and can’t undergo medicals now and expected date of delivery is on April 1st week. We have already submitted form 1022 change of circumstances regarding pregnancy. So how can I proceed now?
Can we contact our case officer through mail and explain the situation?


----------



## Saif

ozdream06 said:


> Visa granted today. Bandish I cannot thank you enough. Your prediction for my case was bang on!!
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Visa Lodged - 27th Sep
> CO Contact - 14th Dec
> Grant - 7th Mar
> IED - 17th Apr (we signed Form 815)
> 
> Along with visa grant we have also received another letter which says that GSM has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.
> 
> Does the above mean IED waiver?? Seniors pls advise.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations
Yes


----------



## hena15

ozdream06 said:


> Visa granted today. Bandish I cannot thank you enough. Your prediction for my case was bang on!!
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Visa Lodged - 27th Sep
> CO Contact - 14th Dec
> Grant - 7th Mar
> IED - 17th Apr (we signed Form 815)
> 
> Along with visa grant we have also received another letter which says that GSM has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.
> 
> Does the above mean IED waiver?? Seniors pls advise.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!!!


----------



## nitin2611

iod said:


> Thank you all for your contributions on this thread. It has been so helpful. Got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged: June 23 2018
> Co contact: Oct 18 2018
> Employment verification: February 4 2019
> Grant: March 6 2019
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best and a speedy grant.




Many congratulations Iod. A long wait. Wish you all the best.


----------



## nitin2611

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Thanks everyone for your wonderful wishes on my grant today..
> 
> Don't want to spam the forum by reverting to every post..
> 
> Wish everyone a supersonic speedy grant!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk




Many congratulations Sanjiv.....grant during the sprint planning....I can only imagine the feeling


----------



## nitin2611

Rupi2cool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you that we (family of 3) have received our Direct Grant today on 6th March, 2019 15:40 PM (AEDT), after 138 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> 
> 
> ANSZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> 
> EOI invite: 11 Sept 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged : 19th October 2018
> 
> Medicals: 2 Nov 2018
> 
> PCC: 29th September 2018
> 
> last document uploaded: 12th Nov
> 
> Visa Grant : 6th March
> 
> IED : 2 Nov 2019
> 
> 
> 
> I am very thankful to this great forum and its member who are doing a great job. Special thank to Bandish for her prediction ( 2 times). It was just yesterday, I was complaining that CO's are not touching Oct lodgements.  and today I have crossed that border line.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish everyone get speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> BR,
> 
> Rupinder Singh




Many congratulations Rupinder....It was a patience game. Enjoy the time...


----------



## Sanjiv1985

I know .. and that meeting just went on for as long as it could stretch!! 

I just glanced at my visa and heard nothing on the call later, was all set to End the days work 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

nitin2611 said:


> Many congratulations Sanjiv.....grant during the sprint planning....I can only imagine the feeling


I know .. and that meeting just went on for as long as it could stretch!! 

I just glanced at my visa and heard nothing on the call later, was all set to End the days work 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

ozdream06 said:


> Visa granted today. Bandish I cannot thank you enough. Your prediction for my case was bang on!!
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Visa Lodged - 27th Sep
> CO Contact - 14th Dec
> Grant - 7th Mar
> IED - 17th Apr (we signed Form 815)
> 
> Along with visa grant we have also received another letter which says that GSM has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.
> 
> Does the above mean IED waiver?? Seniors pls advise.
> 
> Thanks


Many Congratulations ozdream06 
Happy for you ...
Best wishes for your future... 
Enjoy the moment ...


----------



## farh

Did your application status change after co contact?




suriya8187 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my application on Nov 11 and got CO contact today asking for PCC and medicals for me and my wife. My wife is pregnant and can’t undergo medicals now and expected date of delivery is on April 1st week. We have already submitted form 1022 change of circumstances regarding pregnancy. So how can I proceed now?
> Can we contact our case officer through mail and explain the situation?


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> ...just your denial to Bando's expectations of a Goa trip on your expense (I think ), she went with family later, all by herself


:eyebrows: :eyebrows: Your horizons have expanded a bit too much.. Now time is up for Goa ... why narrow the expectations..  Australia is the destination... ... I will let both of you know the travel dates for my family for booking tickets... :


----------



## turiguiliano

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Congrats! Good luck for your down under journey


----------



## turiguiliano

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Congrats.


----------



## nitin2611

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards




Many congratulations and wish you luck manusaavi


----------



## turiguiliano

ozdream06 said:


> Visa granted today. Bandish I cannot thank you enough. Your prediction for my case was bang on!!
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Visa Lodged - 27th Sep
> CO Contact - 14th Dec
> Grant - 7th Mar
> IED - 17th Apr (we signed Form 815)
> 
> Along with visa grant we have also received another letter which says that GSM has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.
> 
> Does the above mean IED waiver?? Seniors pls advise.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! One more s/w engineer getting a grant today. Awesome and keeps our hopes alive. What was the CO contact for and when did you respond to CO's request ?

Enjoy the moment and have a blast.


----------



## nitin2611

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> 
> Total : 80 Points
> 
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> 
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> 
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> 
> Grant: 05-03-2019.




Wish you all the best Kalyan. Many congratulations!!


----------



## nitin2611

measad said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I being a silent member want to thank active members of this forum. I have also lodged 189 applications. My timeline is
> EOI--- 29/07/2018
> Invitation--- 11/08/2018
> 189 Lodgement--- 25/10/2018
> CO Contact--- 22/01/2019, asking for a new passport of my wife as her previous passport had less than 6 months expiry.
> Response to CO--- 1/02/2019.
> Grant--- Still waiting
> I am onshore. Can some predict grant date?



Hi measad 

Can you please tell if the passport was already within less than 6 months of Expiry when you lodged or it came within 6 months of Expiry while you were waiting post lodgememt?

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611

Sanjiv1985 said:


> I know .. and that meeting just went on for as long as it could stretch!!
> 
> I just glanced at my visa and heard nothing on the call later, was all set to End the days work
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk




 yes can imagine that...you would have heard nothing


----------



## suriya8187

No my application is in same Received status .

Thanks,
Suriya



farh said:


> Did your application status change after co contact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suriya8187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my application on Nov 11 and got CO contact today asking for PCC and medicals for me and my wife. My wife is pregnant and can’t undergo medicals now and expected date of delivery is on April 1st week. We have already submitted form 1022 change of circumstances regarding pregnancy. So how can I proceed now?
> Can we contact our case officer through mail and explain the situation?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nadine1986

Bandish said:


> Nadine1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick one please. What kind of documents should be carried while making the first entry to Australia? I understand that the passport can't be submitted to get the visa sticker printed while being offshore.
> 
> Cheers
> Nadine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the info from this forum, you just need to carry your Passport and may be hard copy of your grant letter.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Bandish 🙂


----------



## suriya8187

Can anyone tell how to contact Case officer throught E-mail or phone?

Thanks,
Suriya


----------



## farh

Only through immiaccount you can contact unless the co sends you direct email perhaps. 

There's a planned maintenance tomorrow morning. Wait for it. Maybe our application status will change and will also have the option to click information provided button. 

In your case you can draft a letter to the co and upload on your immiaccount and click on information provided button once it's active



suriya8187 said:


> Can anyone tell how to contact Case officer throught E-mail or phone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Suriya


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

suriya8187 said:


> Can anyone tell how to contact Case officer throught E-mail or phone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Suriya


We had reasonable success with this email address

[email protected]


----------



## hena15

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats! One more s/w engineer getting a grant today. Awesome and keeps our hopes alive. What was the CO contact for and when did you respond to CO's request ?
> 
> Enjoy the moment and have a blast.


It seems yours is next in the line


----------



## Elu

shahid15 said:


> Thanks Bandish,hena15,turiguiliano,SG,Janubless, Sanjiv1985,Rajesh arora,ShreyasPJ,Saif, PrettyIsotonic, manusaavi,Travel1122,Rupi2cool,svj,jacky101010 and everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing all lodged and co contacted a very fast grant. The grants are coming in fast nowadays (Anyone left out of the trend will hopefully be rewarded with a grant very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also praying Elu gets her grant soon and meet up with her family


Congratulations again brother and thank you so much for your kind words and prayers. Wish you all the best for your new endeavors. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Saif

Guys I'm getting your PMs with phone numbers, will form a group as soon as I get time.


----------



## bha517

*Got my Grant today!*

Hi Forum members

It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today. 

My details below:

ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
Points: 75 
Invited: 11th August, 2018
Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
IED: 13th Dec, 2019.


----------



## manusaavi

Thanks everyone for the wishes and I pray for the speedy Grant for each one here🙏.


----------



## phlurker

hena15 said:


> It seems yours is next in the line


HI. Good day. May I ask if the grants are based on the anzsco code? I'm 261312, does that mean 261313 will be given first? 

Thank you.


----------



## manusaavi

Congrates...


bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> Points: 75
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations bha517 
Best wishes for your future ...


----------



## hena15

bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> Points: 75
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.


Woah.. congratulations!!! Your wait was quite long...


----------



## vivinlobo

Saif said:


> Guys I'm getting your PMs with phone numbers, will form a group as soon as I get time.


Hopefully it will ease life of many immigrants like us
 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> Points: 75
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.


Congrats bha!


----------



## ozdream06

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats! One more s/w engineer getting a grant today. Awesome and keeps our hopes alive. What was the CO contact for and when did you respond to CO's request ?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the moment and have a blast.


CO contact was for Form 815 health undertaking

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants! All the best!


----------



## rkhalid

any update for 30thNov applicants.. or for anzsco of 233411 electronics engg seems like they are hardly 1/2 grants a month .. last was on 17th feb and thats all.. getting worried wd each passing day


----------



## Adarsha

Hello everyone, 102 days passed and I haven't receive any updates. One of my friend received grant today whose lodgement date was 24th nov 2018. Occupation networking. I dont know still how long should I have to wait. Anyway, congratulations for those who got grant today and good luck to those waiting for grant. One more thing guys, Monday is public holiday in most of the state of Australia so we may not see any grant on 11th march 2019


----------



## manusaavi

Hi guys,

Any idea when the school session starts in Australia?

Also, is there any whats up group for sharing the info after the grant ?

Regards,


----------



## phlurker

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea when the school session starts in Australia?
> 
> Also, is there any whats up group for sharing the info after the grant ?
> 
> Regards,


I depends on the state, but usually around January.


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea when the school session starts in Australia?
> 
> Also, is there any whats up group for sharing the info after the grant ?
> 
> Regards,


In most states, late jan or early feb...have 4 trimesters, most schools take admissions in 1st and 2nd term, some go a bit further and take admissions in 3rd term too. Almost no school allows it in the final term...

This is for NSW where I intend to base myself of...
https://education.nsw.gov.au/public-schools/going-to-a-public-school/primary-schools/starting-school

General:
https://www.studyinaustralia.gov.au/english/australian-education/schools

We are in process of forming a group, we will share all our experiences as and when we reach, n try help each other as much as we can in settling down across all aspects, PM me your number if you want to be a part.


----------



## ATN85

Adarsha said:


> Hello everyone, 102 days passed and I haven't receive any updates. One of my friend received grant today whose lodgement date was 24th nov 2018. Occupation networking. I dont know still how long should I have to wait. Anyway, congratulations for those who got grant today and good luck to those waiting for grant. One more thing guys, Monday is public holiday in most of the state of Australia so we may not see any grant on 11th march 2019




Even I’m sailing in the same boat.. crossed 110 days and still waiting..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATN85

bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> 
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> 
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> 
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> 
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> 
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> 
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> 
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.




Congratulations and good luck for your next steps!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations bha517😀Good luck 😀


bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> Points: 75
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.


----------



## nitin2611

bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> 
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> 
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> 
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> 
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> 
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> 
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> 
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.




Many congratulations Bha...


----------



## rkhalid

Adarsha said:


> Hello everyone, 102 days passed and I haven't receive any updates. One of my friend received grant today whose lodgement date was 24th nov 2018. Occupation networking. I dont know still how long should I have to wait. Anyway, congratulations for those who got grant today and good luck to those waiting for grant. One more thing guys, Monday is public holiday in most of the state of Australia so we may not see any grant on 11th march 2019


in same boat 98days passed status still received.. a friend of mine submitted same as urs date and he got co contact for medicals.. dod ur friend got direct grant or any contact ?


----------



## Janubless

Hey!! I'm 97 days in ! Received Immi assessment commence on Feb 28 and I've applied in the same code as your friends. Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:. hopefully ours is on the way too! Cheers!


Adarsha said:


> Hello everyone, 102 days passed and I haven't receive any updates. One of my friend received grant today whose lodgement date was 24th nov 2018. Occupation networking. I dont know still how long should I have to wait. Anyway, congratulations for those who got grant today and good luck to those waiting for grant. One more thing guys, Monday is public holiday in most of the state of Australia so we may not see any grant on 11th march 2019


----------



## turiguiliano

bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> Points: 75
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.


Congrats. Good luck for your move to Oz.


----------



## Adarsha

No he got direct grant.


----------



## prashantcd

Saif said:


> Please do, bank statement is a strong 3rd party proof. Is your agent MARA reg?


Thanks Saif. What do you suggest, should I scan all the transactions for all months of the employment period ( that will be lot of pages) or just the pages where salary credit is shown. I have one PDF which shows only the pages where salary credits are highlighted. 

This brings me to the second question, in the scanned sheets, I have used a software (Mac Preview) to highlight, in yellow, the entries which show salary credits (to make it easy to spot the credit). Is this fine or will this be considered manipulation of documents in some way.

yes they are MARA registered.


----------



## Tejred1984

Hi friends,

Please add me to the whatsapp group when it is ready.

My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Thanks


----------



## prashantcd

Congratulations to every one who have received grants. Wishing all a brilliant start to a new life.


----------



## nitin2611

prashantcd said:


> Thanks Saif. What do you suggest, should I scan all the transactions for all months of the employment period ( that will be lot of pages) or just the pages where salary credit is shown. I have one PDF which shows only the pages where salary credits are highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> This brings me to the second question, in the scanned sheets, I have used a software (Mac Preview) to highlight, in yellow, the entries which show salary credits (to make it easy to spot the credit). Is this fine or will this be considered manipulation of documents in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are MARA registered.




Hi Prashant 

I see your question is to Saif. 

Just sharing my thoughts.

Can't you get soft copy of your bank statement? Yes it might still be many pages but better than scanning all and would be lesser in size if it is system generated rather than scanning pages . 

Also in the end keep the bank statement as is - meaning not just the salary part but rather it should show everything just as is. Just highlight in the scanned copy the salary credits. Hope that helps. That's my take.

Hope Saif can add or correct me.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## manusaavi

Thank you Saif. Messaged the number to you. Please add.
Also, can I get any help / forum / whatsup group for finding jobs for Mechanical engineers in automobile sector in Australia. My hubby is in this area.




Saif said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea when the school session starts in Australia?
> 
> Also, is there any whats up group for sharing the info after the grant ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> In most states, late jan or early feb...have 4 trimesters, most schools take admissions in 1st and 2nd term, some go a bit further and take admissions in 3rd term too. Almost no school allows it in the final term...
> 
> This is for NSW where I intend to base myself of...
> https://education.nsw.gov.au/public-schools/going-to-a-public-school/primary-schools/starting-school
> 
> General:
> https://www.studyinaustralia.gov.au/english/australian-education/schools
> 
> We are in process of forming a group, we will share all our experiences as and when we reach, n try help each other as much as we can in settling down across all aspects, PM me your number if you want to be a part.
Click to expand...


----------



## prashantcd

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Prashant
> 
> I see your question is to Saif.
> 
> Just sharing my thoughts.
> 
> Can't you get soft copy of your bank statement? Yes it might still be many pages but better than scanning all and would be lesser in size if it is system generated rather than scanning pages .
> 
> Also in the end keep the bank statement as is - meaning not just the salary part but rather it should show everything just as is. Just highlight in the scanned copy the salary credits. Hope that helps. That's my take.
> 
> Hope Saif can add or correct me.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Thanks Nitin. I thought bank seal and signature are necessary and hence all this labour. But reading your comments, looks like those are not mandatory. It makes my life a heck lot easier. I should have no issues getting the soft copies. Will do that. Thanks again.


----------



## nitin2611

prashantcd said:


> Thanks Nitin. I thought bank seal and signature are necessary and hence all this labour. But reading your comments, looks like those are not mandatory. It makes my life a heck lot easier. I should have no issues getting the soft copies. Will do that. Thanks again.




That's what I was advised by someone I know who got the grant. Hence I did the same. Never thought of stamping n all

May be others who got the grant can add how they did...please share everyone


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hello experts, Is it possible to get ied waiver and if yes under what circumstances can we get and whom to contact for the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

nitin2611 said:


> prashantcd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nitin. I thought bank seal and signature are necessary and hence all this labour. But reading your comments, looks like those are not mandatory. It makes my life a heck lot easier. I should have no issues getting the soft copies. Will do that. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was advised by someone I know who got the grant. Hence I did the same. Never thought of stamping n all
> 
> May be others who got the grant can add how they did...please share everyone
Click to expand...

I had got soft copies of bank statements online, through net banking. It contains bank logo which is colored. Did not face any issues. Had not highlighted salary credits as well.


----------



## Rajesh arora

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, we got a grant for 3 (me, Wife and Kid )on Mar 5, 2019. Sorry for the delay as I was in a party mood and also took some time to digest it.
> 
> Thanks a lot, everyone who helped me answering all my silly questions. I really pray to god to get the grants for everyone who are waiting for a long time. I know it is a bit frustrating, but guys be patient you will get it for sure.
> 
> Please find my timelines below.
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

ozdream06 said:


> Visa granted today. Bandish I cannot thank you enough. Your prediction for my case was bang on!!
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Visa Lodged - 27th Sep
> CO Contact - 14th Dec
> Grant - 7th Mar
> IED - 17th Apr (we signed Form 815)
> 
> Along with visa grant we have also received another letter which says that GSM has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.
> 
> Does the above mean IED waiver?? Seniors pls advise.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks harpreet22.
> 
> Can I simultaneously have 2 EOI's for 189 under same ANZSCO code?
> 
> Experts, please help.
> 
> @harpreet22 did you used same email id for both the EOI's


experts, please advise


----------



## Rajesh arora

bha517 said:


> Hi Forum members
> 
> It is with pleasure and gratitude that I would like to inform this forum members that I have received my subclass 189 Grant today.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111-IT Business Analyst
> EOI lodged: 4th April, 2018
> Points: 75
> Invited: 11th August, 2018
> Lodged: 21st Sept, 2018
> CO contact: 13th Dec, 2018
> CO contact was for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 17th Dec, 2018.
> Grant: 7th Mar, 2019
> IED: 13th Dec, 2019.


Congratulations


----------



## nitin2611

saravanaprabhu said:


> experts, please advise




This is what I had seen earlier. It's in the archive link now . I believe this would pertain to 'simultaneous' EOI. I also understand it is OK to submit multiple EOI.

Best is to check directly with DHA


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Bandish said:


> I had got soft copies of bank statements online, through net banking. It contains bank logo which is colored. Did not face any issues. Had not highlighted salary credits as well.


Hi Bandish,

Which tool/software was used to highlight the salary credit? 
Which tool/software was used to merge multiple pdfs into one?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> I apologize to all 189 invitation seekers as I unknowingly wasted 1 invitation.
> 
> I did my ACS way back in May 2017. After which I had changed my job in Oct 2017. when I changed my job, I had updated my EOI and marked my new employment as relevant. After a long wait, I had scored 79+ in PTE on Jan 8, 2019. Eventually got invited on Jan 11, 2019, with 75 points claim.
> 
> After going through so many forum posts, I had learnt that I need to do a new ACS assessment for the job change, but I was totally unaware of this earlier. So I have done a second ACS assessment after I had received an invitation.
> 
> Now that I had received 189 invitation on Jan 11, 2019, and it is about to expire after 60 days which is on Mar 12 2019. As EOI is frozen until the expiry of Invite, how do I proceed further and update my EOI?.
> 
> I have read in the forum about getting invited again after 60 days of the first invite. Is it instantaneous i.e on the same day of expiry[12th March 2019]? or my EOI will go into the queue again for the upcoming rounds?
> 
> anybody having second invite experience please help?
> 
> 261313 - 75 points
> AGE - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 10
> 
> PS: I am claiming points for my new employment.


I am getting mixed responses, experts, please help


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Which tool/software was used to highlight the salary credit?
> Which tool/software was used to merge multiple pdfs into one?


1. Though I did not highlight the salary credits, but you can easily do it using the "Adode Acrobat Reader DC" software. Just search for it on internet.

2. I used PDFMate Free PDF Merger Software to merge PDFs and photos.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Bandish said:


> 1. Though I did not highlight the salary credits, but you can easily do it using the "Adode Acrobat Reader DC" software. Just search for it on internet.
> 
> 2. I used PDFMate Free PDF Merger Software to merge PDFs and photos.


Thanks, Bandish. Sorry I had overlooked your answer about the highlight.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

nitin2611 said:


> This is what I had seen earlier. It's in the archive link now . I believe this would pertain to 'simultaneous' EOI. I also understand it is OK to submit multiple EOI.
> 
> Best is to check directly with DHA


Thanks nitin2611. What is the best way to contact DHA for such queries? I guess email might work. What say?


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> I am getting mixed responses, experts, please help


Before I say anything, would suggest that you consult a MARA agent.

1. As you said, your invitation will expire on 12-March-2019. But the next invitation round will be on 11-March-2019. So, unless you create a new EOI, you will not get invitation on 11-March-2019 round. So, to be able to get an invitation in next round, you should create a new EOI now itself and attach the latest ACS letter you have.

2. MARA agent can clarify this: I am just trying to understand, if you lodge your visa with this current invitation and while filling the 17 page visa application form, you mention the latest ACS Reference number, does it throw an error that your EOI is linked to another ACS Reference number? Otherwise also, if you go ahead with the old ACS result and later while attaching documents upload both the old and new ACS results; will that not be ok? Or is it something unethical or wrong?

Others please add to it.


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks nitin2611. What is the best way to contact DHA for such queries? I guess email might work. What say?



You could call DHA. Refer the post below for numbers.


Bandish said:


> These are the two helpline numbers I found from older posts:
> +61131881
> +61131880
> 
> All the Best !


----------



## harpreet22

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks harpreet22.
> 
> Can I simultaneously have 2 EOI's for 189 under same ANZSCO code?
> 
> Experts, please help.
> 
> @harpreet22 did you used same email id for both the EOI's


You are not doing something illegal. I read it on their website. Use a different email address. I really want to help you as your EOI will be removed after 2nd invite. I am posting few circumstances from their website: 

1.
"If you are unable to reset the password or answer the security questions you set for your EOI, you will no longer have access to this EOI. If you are still interested in skilled migration to Australia, you will need to create a new EOI."

2. Please open the invitation letter from your EOI and read it, it says:

"As an invitation has been issued, this EOI is now locked and cannot be amended. If you need to amend this EOI, you can do
so when it unlocks after 60 calendar days or, alternatively, you can create a new EOI. This invitation cannot be transferred to
any other EOI."


Please create a new EOI as if you apply for visa using your current invitation, it can cause issues in future. If your points are good enough, go for a new EOI


----------



## harpreet22

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks, Bandish. Sorry I had overlooked your answer about the highlight.


Don't get confused. Open your invitation and read it:

"SkillSelect invitation
Thank you for submitting an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect for Skilled Migration to Australia.
You are invited to apply for a 189 (PTS) visa. This invitation and the points score have been issued on the basis of the
information you provided in your EOI. The Department has not yet assessed the claims in your EOI.
Being invited to apply for a visa does not guarantee that you will be able to make a valid visa application or that an
application will be successful. Most skilled visas have requirements that must be satisfied at the date of invitation for a visa
application to succeed.
Your invitation is valid for 60 calendar days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for
making a valid application for a 189 (PTS) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 10 Jan 2019.
As an invitation has been issued, this EOI is now locked and cannot be amended. If you need to amend this EOI, you can do
so when it unlocks after 60 calendar days or, alternatively, you can create a new EOI. This invitation cannot be transferred to
any other EOI."


----------



## aaravmittal009

*S56 Request for More Information*



aaravmittal009 said:


> Hi experts,
> Need your advice on the below situation. I have submitted the 189 application during Nov 2018. Co has contacted me on 5th Match 2019 and asking to provide more information (Employment Details – Reference/duty statement).
> However, the status of the application is unchanged even after CO contact (still showing as Application Received).
> From my knowledge, after supplying the documents, we need to click on information provided button. But any such option is not available for me.
> Could you please advise if this is usual behavior.



Contacted Imimi support, and they advised its usual behavior and just need to upload the documents. Need not to worry about information provided button. 
Anyone else facing a similar situation, please advise.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha

aaravmittal009 said:


> Contacted Imimi support, and they advised its usual behavior and just need to upload the documents. Need not to worry about information provided button.
> Anyone else facing a similar situation, please advise.


Thanks for the update aaravmittal. Off late there have been many applicants who have been asked to submit additional Employer Verification docs. Did you get the letter from your company or did you submit SD?


----------



## farh

Great!

Let's wait and see. What more can be done...





aaravmittal009 said:


> Contacted Imimi support, and they advised its usual behavior and just need to upload the documents. Need not to worry about information provided button.
> Anyone else facing a similar situation, please advise.


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,
I have paid the fees for 189 on 22-Feb-2019 and submitted all the documents along with health clearance completed on 06-March-2019. When will the case officer will be assigned to my case and what would be the next action?


----------



## nitin2611

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks, Bandish. Sorry I had overlooked your answer about the highlight.




Just so that you know - If you download the Acrobat DC, there is a 6 days trial version which has the merge feature. So until 6 days you can use it for merging as well free of cost....


----------



## harpreet22

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have paid the fees for 189 on 22-Feb-2019 and submitted all the documents along with health clearance completed on 06-March-2019. When will the case officer will be assigned to my case and what would be the next action?


According to the current trend, around 3 months after lodging the visa.


----------



## vijgin

harpreet22 said:


> According to the current trend, around 3 months after lodging the visa.


 Thank you for the reply. Do you mean case officer will be assigned only after 3 months?


----------



## nitin2611

vijgin said:


> Thank you for the reply. Do you mean case officer will be assigned only after 3 months?




Hi vijgin 

No one can precisely tell when. But if you see currently some Dec applications (and previous as well) are getting direct grants. To be able to get grants, It obviously means those applications are decision ready. But I believe for that to be decided, someone would have already verified few things. So definitely some kind of processing starts earlier. But in the end one only gets some communication if either CO sends direct grant or asks for some documents. So for us typically we hear only after ~90 days. We would never know when exactly is CO signed. Only for some cases people receive some commencement mail. That also indicates some kind of processing is happening. 

Hope that helps.

Nitin


----------



## harpreet22

vijgin said:


> Thank you for the reply. Do you mean case officer will be assigned only after 3 months?


You can't find out when the case officer is assigned. You will get a response/DG around in 3 months.


----------



## aaravmittal009

*S56 Request for More Information*



Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks for the update aaravmittal. Off late there have been many applicants who have been asked to submit additional Employer Verification docs. Did you get the letter from your company or did you submit SD?


It's very hard from my company to get duties on official letterhead. So is submitted the latest SD, signed by my manager and attested by JP on plain paper. Also added few more documents related to employment proof - like Anual Appraisal letters etc.


----------



## vijgin

nitin2611 said:


> Hi vijgin
> 
> No one can precisely tell when. But if you see currently some Dec applications (and previous as well) are getting direct grants. To be able to get grants, It obviously means those applications are decision ready. But I believe for that to be decided, someone would have already verified few things. So definitely some kind of processing starts earlier. But in the end one only gets some communication if either CO sends direct grant or asks for some documents. So for us typically we hear only after ~90 days. We would never know when exactly is CO signed. Only for some cases people receive some commencement mail. That also indicates some kind of processing is happening.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Nitin


Dear Nitin,
Thank you for your detail input. Much Appreciated.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

harpreet22 said:


> You are not doing something illegal. I read it on their website. Use a different email address. I really want to help you as your EOI will be removed after 2nd invite. I am posting few circumstances from their website:
> 
> 1.
> "If you are unable to reset the password or answer the security questions you set for your EOI, you will no longer have access to this EOI. If you are still interested in skilled migration to Australia, you will need to create a new EOI."
> 
> 2. Please open the invitation letter from your EOI and read it, it says:
> 
> "As an invitation has been issued, this EOI is now locked and cannot be amended. If you need to amend this EOI, you can do
> so when it unlocks after 60 calendar days or, alternatively, you can create a new EOI. This invitation cannot be transferred to
> any other EOI."
> 
> 
> Please create a new EOI as if you apply for visa using your current invitation, it can cause issues in future. If your points are good enough, go for a new EOI


Thanks harpreet22 for pointing out what I was looking for. The invite letter itself states that I can create new EOI to amend any details.


----------



## ozdream06

manusaavi said:


> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards


Hi manusaavi, Congratulations.
What is your IED? 
As we both have same ANZSCO code and received grant on the same date wanted to know your travel plans. Where do you plan to go in AUS? We are planning to do a validation trip in April.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## attishire

Hi, I got a CO contact asking for the PTE scores to be sent online, but it has already sent by Pearson when my results were made available. I've tried to resend the scores and contacted the Pearson customer support and they said they can send the score report only once. while lodging the documents i had attached the confirmation mail from Pearson of the test results being send as well. Experts in the group please advise how to proceed. Thanks. lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjiv1985

ozdream06 said:


> Hi manusaavi, Congratulations.
> What is your IED?
> As we both have same ANZSCO code and received grant on the same date wanted to know your travel plans. Where do you plan to go in AUS? We are planning to do a validation trip in April.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Melbourne for me on 30-July, from Mumbai, India.

Anyone with similar dates, plz get in touch with me.. 

Good Luck to all awaiting Grants.. Praying for you all!





Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

attishire said:


> Hi, I got a CO contact asking for the PTE scores to be sent online, but it has already sent by Pearson when my results were made available. I've tried to resend the scores and contacted the Pearson customer support and they said they can send the score report only once. while lodging the documents i had attached the confirmation mail from Pearson of the test results being send as well. Experts in the group please advise how to proceed. Thanks. lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


The co may have overlooked the confirmation email that you had uploaded 

Attach the email again and reply to the co confirming that the scores have already been sent on so and so date

Upload the PTEA email in Immiaccount documents again if you have free slots available 

Cheers


----------



## attishire

NB said:


> The co may have overlooked the confirmation email that you had uploaded
> 
> Attach the email again and reply to the co confirming that the scores have already been sent on so and so date
> 
> Upload the PTEA email in Immiaccount documents again if you have free slots available
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the advice.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## k2cell

attishire said:


> Hi, I got a CO contact asking for the PTE scores to be sent online, but it has already sent by Pearson when my results were made available. I've tried to resend the scores and contacted the Pearson customer support and they said they can send the score report only once. while lodging the documents i had attached the confirmation mail from Pearson of the test results being send as well. Experts in the group please advise how to proceed. Thanks. lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Did you get the chance to send a copy of the scores sheet/PTE report? I think that one is important


----------



## SG

attishire said:


> Hi, I got a CO contact asking for the PTE scores to be sent online, but it has already sent by Pearson when my results were made available. I've tried to resend the scores and contacted the Pearson customer support and they said they can send the score report only once. while lodging the documents i had attached the confirmation mail from Pearson of the test results being send as well. Experts in the group please advise how to proceed. Thanks. lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Send the copy of your PTE Score Card along with the confirmation email of sending PTE scores to DHA.


----------



## attishire

Thanks will again attach the PTE score card and confirmation mail again.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11

attishire said:


> Thanks NB for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


File a complaint and you will get your grant quicker.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-63841


----------



## attishire

Antonyc11 said:


> File a complaint and you will get your grant quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-63841


Thanks Anronyc11, that's an informative piece of information. Will file a complaint once I submit the docs again. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aaravmittal009

Hi All, Need your advice. Recently CO has requested me to provide Employment Proofs – Reference/Duty statement.
Initially, I had provided the salary slips and Tax documents for the entire claimed period. 
Now It would be difficult for me to get the duty statement on company letterhead. Please advise, if it is fine to submit the SD with duty statement signed by my manager witnessed by JP on plain paper.
Anyone faced a similar situation earlier.


----------



## harpreet22

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks harpreet22 for pointing out what I was looking for. The invite letter itself states that I can create new EOI to amend any details.


Now you can add a new EOI. Hope you receive an invite on 11/03:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Ozdream ,
I am planning to settle in Melbourne. What about you? I am looking for a relocation through my company which is likely to happen in March or April .

After that i will travel through I want it ASAP. If you are planning to settle in Melbourne then please share your number so that we can plan it together or help to resolve any queries.

Also would be great if we have a group if people wanting to settle/ settled in Melbourne. 


Is there an existing group , please let know?
Else please share the numbers, so that we can create one.





ozdream06 said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Golden E-Mail arrived.
> 
> Hi friends,
> Today I got my Grant in the morning.
> Thanks to all of you specially bandish and Saif. It's almost in the margin of the predicted date which us 26 Feb. Please find my details below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa lodged: 03- Nov -2018
> Grant Date : 07- Mar - 2018
> 
> I had lost hope was wandering how to move ahead with future plans . Fortunately I received it today and now can plan the things accordingly.
> 
> Many thanks to the forum members for all the support and guidance. It's a great platform which gives strength to wait and handle the stress and frustration.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Hi manusaavi, Congratulations.
> What is your IED?
> As we both have same ANZSCO code and received grant on the same date wanted to know your travel plans. Where do you plan to go in AUS? We are planning to do a validation trip in April.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Saif,

Can you please create the whatsup group and add us🤩


----------



## Usha Balla

Antonyc11 said:


> attishire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NB for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> File a complaint and you will get your grant quicker.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-63841
Click to expand...

Hi
Where to file a complaint? Any ID or site is available?


----------



## harpreet22

Not many grants today. Maybe because of long weekend in Australia.


----------



## Saif

prashantcd said:


> Thanks Saif. What do you suggest, should I scan all the transactions for all months of the employment period ( that will be lot of pages) or just the pages where salary credit is shown. I have one PDF which shows only the pages where salary credits are highlighted.
> 
> This brings me to the second question, in the scanned sheets, I have used a software (Mac Preview) to highlight, in yellow, the entries which show salary credits (to make it easy to spot the credit). Is this fine or will this be considered manipulation of documents in some way.
> 
> yes they are MARA registered.


Hi Prashant,

We've all highlighted using a tool, this is not manipulation of doc. It just makes spotting the salary easily in a long list. If you dont want to highlight even that is ok.
I scanned the entire set of statements for authenticity, had to break them into parts to stay within the 5MB limit and uploaded them in chronological order also labeling them appropriately in the desc box.

Cheers
saif


----------



## Saif

Tejred1984 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please add me to the whatsapp group when it is ready.
> 
> My number is +xxxxxxxxxxxx.
> 
> Thanks


I request all not to post numbers openly in the forum for your own privacy. Send me a PM instead.
I'm working late these days due to a client visit. Shall collaborate this weekend for the cause.

Best,
saif


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Prashant
> 
> I see your question is to Saif.
> 
> Just sharing my thoughts.
> 
> Can't you get soft copy of your bank statement? Yes it might still be many pages but better than scanning all and would be lesser in size if it is system generated rather than scanning pages .
> 
> Also in the end keep the bank statement as is - meaning not just the salary part but rather it should show everything just as is. Just highlight in the scanned copy the salary credits. Hope that helps. That's my take.
> 
> Hope Saif can add or correct me.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Spot on mate! Although I replied and saw your message later


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Thank you Saif. Messaged the number to you. Please add.
> Also, can I get any help / forum / whatsup group for finding jobs for Mechanical engineers in automobile sector in Australia. My hubby is in this area.


Got it! Once we are there we'll have interaction on different skills too...all will sail the boat together, dont worry


----------



## masterpiecevv

*Adding partner, 189 Visa is in received state since 14th Jan*

Hi All, 

Need your advise please, applied 189 visa, lodgement date is 14th Jan and application is in received status. 

In a situation where i will get married in a month's time. Should i be informing change in circumstance today and fill form 1436 to add additional applicant.. or do we need to wait till marriage and then update - change in circumstance... 

thank you very much in advance. 

Regards,
VV


----------



## Saif

prashantcd said:


> Thanks Nitin. I thought bank seal and signature are necessary and hence all this labour. But reading your comments, looks like those are not mandatory. It makes my life a heck lot easier. I should have no issues getting the soft copies. Will do that. Thanks again.


If you can get it, go for it. In my case I uploaded my HDFC bank statement soft copy however my old HSBC account denied this and gave hard copies only, so had to go through the pain of scanning and creating the pdf for upload.
Also, just to clarify, my HDFC bank statement was all black n white without a seal/stamp, I uploaded as is (without notary) and it was accepted. They are experienced enough to spot the fakes amongst originals


----------



## Saif

saravanaprabhu said:


> I am getting mixed responses, experts, please help


It's no rocket science bro. If you are claiming points for your 'new' employment but it was not assessed by ACS, you should go for another assessment including the same and then file an EOI.


----------



## shahid15

masterpiecevv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your advise please, applied 189 visa, lodgement date is 14th Jan and application is in received status.
> 
> In a situation where i will get married in a month's time. Should i be informing change in circumstance today and fill form 1436 to add additional applicant.. or do we need to wait till marriage and then update - change in circumstance...
> 
> thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> VV


IMHO it is better to let the CO know that you will be married shortly and that you would soon add your partner as dependent on the application. This might potentially add a couple of months to your visa grant- but in the long run, it would save you both from lots of worry and long duration of uncertainty waiting for partner visa(not to mention the cost of partner visa application which is ~$7000)- it depends on you- whether you are in a position to wait it out a couple more months for the grant as per your situation.
Experts may add more- but just so you know- for your partner to have PR visa partner visa would take approx 4 years.
Also, if you are adding partner in your application down the line, it is prudent upon you to start organizing evidence of relationship (which is required both ways).
All the best!


----------



## Sanjiv1985

Saif said:


> I request all not to post numbers openly in the forum for your own privacy. Send me a PM instead.
> 
> I'm working late these days due to a client visit. Shall collaborate this weekend for the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> saif


Saif

Even I have PM'ed you yesterday. Add me too! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Usha Balla said:


> Hi
> Where to file a complaint? Any ID or site is available?


Hope this helps:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...line-forms/immiaccount-technical-support-form

In this form, you have a place to upload the necessary documents too.


----------



## Saif

manusaavi said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> Can you please create the whatsup group and add us🤩


Tomorrow...'pakka' (for sure)


----------



## Bandish

masterpiecevv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your advise please, applied 189 visa, lodgement date is 14th Jan and application is in received status.
> 
> In a situation where i will get married in a month's time. Should i be informing change in circumstance today and fill form 1436 to add additional applicant.. or do we need to wait till marriage and then update - change in circumstance...
> 
> thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> VV


Hey masterpiecevv,

Technically, your status is still the same: Unmarried. So you may have to wait till your marriage. 
Or else, probably you could update your status as 'Engaged' and let CO know that you wish to add your partner and proceed with the required documentation.

On a lighter note, start going out on trips and movies and restaurants and click photos with your partner from now itself to prove your ongoing relationship  
You could also open a joint bank account.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Hey masterpiecevv,
> 
> Technically, your status is still the same: Unmarried. So you may have to wait till your marriage.
> Or else, probably you could update your status as 'Engaged' and let CO know that you wish to add your partner and proceed with the required documentation.
> 
> On a lighter note, start going out on trips and movies and restaurants and click photos with your partner from now itself to prove your ongoing relationship
> You could also open a joint bank account.


...the last line Bando...what a 'masterpiece' :yo:


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> ...the last line Bando...what a 'masterpiece' :yo:


 masterpiece.. For his/her peace of mind later


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


ozdream06 said:


> Visa granted today. Bandish I cannot thank you enough. Your prediction for my case was bang on!!
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Visa Lodged - 27th Sep
> CO Contact - 14th Dec
> Grant - 7th Mar
> IED - 17th Apr (we signed Form 815)
> 
> Along with visa grant we have also received another letter which says that GSM has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of this condition.
> 
> Does the above mean IED waiver?? Seniors pls advise.
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> masterpiece.. For his/her peace of mind later


CAUTION...has potential to spoil the same 
@masterpiecevv - manly advice...plz bro 'go slow' on this, it is much bigger than your PR trust me, your fiance might start to find yourself strange post Bando's suggestions, if you take them serioiusly...

We are both kidding. This is our fee for free community service, right Bando/Santo? LOL


----------



## vivinlobo

Yall add me in your whatsapp group!! 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

vivinlobo said:


> Yall add me in your whatsapp group!!
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I have created an excel sheet with numbers from PMs. Will form a group tomorrow as I have been seriously occupied for the last few days.


----------



## Adarsha

Seems very dry day today. Very few grants.😏😏😏


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> CAUTION...has potential to spoil the same
> @masterpiecevv - manly advice...plz bro 'go slow' on this, it is much bigger than your PR trust me, your fiance might start to find yourself strange post Bando's suggestions, if you take them serioiusly...
> 
> We are both kidding. This is our fee for free community service, right Bando/Santo? LOL


He he  ... 

Manly advice on International Women's Day ...  
Uncleji, don't scare the new couples. 

With all due respect, hope @masterpiecevv you back to this forum for other serious suggestions... Mastermind saif seems free today


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> I have created an excel sheet with numbers from PMs. Will form a group tomorrow as I have been seriously occupied for the last few days.


Itne me group ban jaata ... :tongue: :tongue:  :eyebrows: :eyebrows:

Just kidding, I know you want to make it special... will think of a name, display pic, start with some Shakespearean quote... "et tu brute" in Australia ... Welcome


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,

Received grant today.

Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
May all of you get your grants as early as possible.


----------



## jacky101010

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant today.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
> May all of you get your grants as early as possible.


Congratulations. it's been 3 years seeing from yr timeline.

Could you explain a bit why yr CO contacts are 1 year apart?


----------



## turiguiliano

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant today.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
> May all of you get your grants as early as possible.


Congrats. Well deserved . Good luck for your preparations.


----------



## Gautam_K

jacky101010 said:


> Congratulations. it's been 3 years seeing from yr timeline.
> 
> Could you explain a bit why yr CO contacts are 1 year apart?


Thats one thing i also wondered since i have uploaded all docs in one go.
It was frustrating as there was not even a single communication nor even we knew if any CO has been assigned or not.
Reasons for delay i guess may be cz we have lodged application by ourselves not using any mediator/consultant. Thats my personal view.
People for same profile even got grant 2 years back.


----------



## Gautam_K

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats. Well deserved . Good luck for your preparations.


Thanks.

Hope you gets urs too.
All the best.


----------



## hena15

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant today.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
> May all of you get your grants as early as possible.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bandish

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant today.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
> May all of you get your grants as early as possible.


Congratulations Gautam_K 
Well deserved...
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## rohit.rickyy

Hi Guys .
I lodged visa on 7 Dec 2018 and today CO contacted me for my Wife's IELTS score card ,form 80 and relationship proof . I had already submitted these docs during the lodgement so a bit confused why again ? 
My Timeline is :
occupation code 263311 
Invited on 11 nov 2018 with 70 points . 
Age 30 
Degree 15
Experience 15 
IELTS 10 
7.5 7.5 7 7.5 (7 in writing) 

Also how do i put signature so that i do not have to write timeline againa nd again ..


----------



## ATN85

Gautam_K said:


> Thats one thing i also wondered since i have uploaded all docs in one go.
> 
> It was frustrating as there was not even a single communication nor even we knew if any CO has been assigned or not.
> 
> Reasons for delay i guess may be cz we have lodged application by ourselves not using any mediator/consultant. Thats my personal view.
> 
> People for same profile even got grant 2 years back.




Congratulations Gautam!! And good luck for your future.. just curious to know if you ever contacted DIBP because you have very well crossed the global processing timelines..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Gautam_K said:


> Thats one thing i also wondered since i have uploaded all docs in one go.
> It was frustrating as there was not even a single communication nor even we knew if any CO has been assigned or not.
> Reasons for delay i guess may be cz we have lodged application by ourselves not using any mediator/consultant. Thats my personal view.
> People for same profile even got grant 2 years back.


Your apprehension is totally misplaced 
It’s the strength and quality of the evidence that you submit and the complexity of your case which determines the time taken

I submitted my application directly without using any agent and was rewarded the fastest grant in recent history on the forum

Cheers


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> He he  ...
> 
> Manly advice on International Women's Day ...
> Uncleji, don't scare the new couples.
> 
> With all due respect, hope @masterpiecevv you back to this forum for other serious suggestions... Mastermind saif seems free today


I am not free at all today, in fact I'm in a board meeting now with our client from the UN and as I type this they are discussing me (or work after me), who cares. Never felt the same before. I am still typing...


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations 😀😀Good luck


Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant today.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
> May all of you get your grants as early as possible.


----------



## Gautam_K

rohit.rickyy said:


> Hi Guys .
> I lodged visa on 7 Dec 2018 and today CO contacted me for my Wife's IELTS score card ,form 80 and relationship proof . I had already submitted these docs during the lodgement so a bit confused why again ?
> My Timeline is :
> occupation code 263311
> Invited on 11 nov 2018 with 70 points .
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> Experience 15
> IELTS 10
> 7.5 7.5 7 7.5 (7 in writing)
> 
> Also how do i put signature so that i do not have to write timeline againa nd again ..


For putting signatures go to USER CP on top of thw ebsite. There you will find add signatures link and then save it.

As far as CO asking your documents you have to provide whatever they ask again. No matter wether submitted earlier or not. Kindly provide them the docs in the stipulated time.
all the ebst


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Itne me group ban jaata ... :tongue: :tongue:  :eyebrows: :eyebrows:
> 
> Just kidding, I know you want to make it special... will think of a name, display pic, start with some Shakespearean quote... "et tu brute" in Australia ... Welcome


I was about to contact you for a name of our group, but by making fun you lost this opportunity 
Only adding numbers to my contacts will take time...


----------



## Saif

Gautam_K said:


> Thats one thing i also wondered since i have uploaded all docs in one go.
> It was frustrating as there was not even a single communication nor even we knew if any CO has been assigned or not.
> Reasons for delay i guess may be cz we have lodged application by ourselves not using any mediator/consultant. Thats my personal view.
> People for same profile even got grant 2 years back.


Congrats Gautam!


----------



## jacky101010

Gautam_K said:


> Thats one thing i also wondered since i have uploaded all docs in one go.
> It was frustrating as there was not even a single communication nor even we knew if any CO has been assigned or not.
> Reasons for delay i guess may be cz we have lodged application by ourselves not using any mediator/consultant. Thats my personal view.
> People for same profile even got grant 2 years back.


Yeah I totally got that. I think using agent is not the issue.
But yeah I would expect you to get a grant at least 2nd quarter of 2018.
Wow....
Totally wow..

But you are at the finish line nevertheless.
I think we should pin his case somewhere on the top, so people can be motivated!


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Bandish said:


> He he  ...
> 
> Manly advice on International Women's Day ...
> Uncleji, don't scare the new couples.
> 
> With all due respect, hope @masterpiecevv you back to this forum for other serious suggestions... Mastermind saif seems free today



On that note.. Happy Women's Day all the lovely ladies!!

@bando - I doubt you can open a joint account with someone you're not married yet. The bank would ask for proof of marriage while opening the joint bank account.

@masterpiecevv - Giving out another free piece of advice, don't mind plz! 
You could get a court marriage done in the meanwhile. This will get you a valid proof of marriage which you can upload immediately. Your lodgement date is 14 Jan, so you anyways have a wait time of 3-3.5 months (though i wish you get a grant sooner). The wait for a few more weeks would probably save some money (7000 AUD i guess) and the longer wait to add spouse to your PR.

But as @saif has said, be very careful in what you choose mate!! 

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## Gautam_K

ATN85 said:


> Congratulations Gautam!! And good luck for your future.. just curious to know if you ever contacted DIBP because you have very well crossed the global processing timelines..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we did contact them. Infact called them and that's all together a different story since all lines within seconds of opening get huge rush and you have to keep waiting for turn. 
But all they say that its under process. Nothing more than that.


----------



## balaaspire17

rohit.rickyy said:


> Hi Guys .
> I lodged visa on 7 Dec 2018 and today CO contacted me for my Wife's IELTS score card ,form 80 and relationship proof . I had already submitted these docs during the lodgement so a bit confused why again ?
> My Timeline is :
> occupation code 263311
> Invited on 11 nov 2018 with 70 points .
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> Experience 15
> IELTS 10
> 7.5 7.5 7 7.5 (7 in writing)
> 
> Also how do i put signature so that i do not have to write timeline againa nd again ..



Seems weird. Did you submit all these documents before lodging the application? Maybe you can double check if they were uploaded under the right sections and do them again if required. Not sure what else can be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyasPJ

rohit.rickyy said:


> Hi Guys .
> I lodged visa on 7 Dec 2018 and today CO contacted me for my Wife's IELTS score card ,form 80 and relationship proof . I had already submitted these docs during the lodgement so a bit confused why again ?
> My Timeline is :
> occupation code 263311
> Invited on 11 nov 2018 with 70 points .
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> Experience 15
> IELTS 10
> 7.5 7.5 7 7.5 (7 in writing)
> 
> Also how do i put signature so that i do not have to write timeline againa nd again ..


Hi Rohit,

You can edit your profile and see a section of edit signature there.

Cheers
Shreyas


----------



## Saif

ShreyasPJ said:


> On that note.. Happy Women's Day all the lovely ladies!!
> 
> @bando - I doubt you can open a joint account with someone you're not married yet. The bank would ask for proof of marriage while opening the joint bank account.
> 
> @masterpiecevv - Giving out another free piece of advice, don't mind plz!
> You could get a court marriage done in the meanwhile. This will get you a valid proof of marriage which you can upload immediately. Your lodgement date is 14 Jan, so you anyways have a wait time of 3-3.5 months (though i wish you get a grant sooner). The wait for a few more weeks would probably save some money (7000 AUD i guess) and the longer wait to add spouse to your PR.
> 
> But as @saif has said, be very careful in what you choose mate!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Excellent advice Shreyas! And thanks for bringing some rationale back into this discussion. 
Very valid point especially when the marriage is just a month away...
Also, to clarify, you can actually create a joint account if both of you are 18+ and no bank should ask for rel proof. Our constitution gives us that right. However I have seen banks showing a bit of reluctance doing the same but if you behave like you know your rights, they will... 
cheers.


----------



## Gautam_K

jacky101010 said:


> Yeah I totally got that. I think using agent is not the issue.
> But yeah I would expect you to get a grant at least 2nd quarter of 2018.
> Wow....
> Totally wow..
> 
> But you are at the finish line nevertheless.
> I think we should pin his case somewhere on the top, so people can be motivated!


yes definitely, for me the case moving at literally no pace without any reason.
Proper documentation was done, so i was only contacted now when medicals/pcc expired.
All those waiting for a little long should not loose hope.


----------



## Elu

Gautam_K said:


> jacky101010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. it's been 3 years seeing from yr timeline.
> 
> Could you explain a bit why yr CO contacts are 1 year apart?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one thing i also wondered since i have uploaded all docs in one go.
> It was frustrating as there was not even a single communication nor even we knew if any CO has been assigned or not.
> Reasons for delay i guess may be cz we have lodged application by ourselves not using any mediator/consultant. Thats my personal view.
> People for same profile even got grant 2 years back.
Click to expand...

Many many congratulations 🎆 Gautam_K. Enjoy your moment. 
Can you please share your timeline and anzsco shortly. I think my case is in the same boat. It's on 22th month. Any expert advice will be highly appreciated. However, we've tried all of the options but only got standerd response.

Regards
Elu


----------



## rohit.rickyy

balaaspire17 said:


> Seems weird. Did you submit all these documents before lodging the application? Maybe you can double check if they were uploaded under the right sections and do them again if required. Not sure what else can be done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually the documents they requested are of spouse . 
I am not claiming any spouse points . I had put all her documents in a single folder . 

Anyways i submitted the docs again . DO i need to write an email too to the CO that he can check the documents of he will get some notification ..


----------



## Elu

Elu said:


> Gautam_K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacky101010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. it's been 3 years seeing from yr timeline.
> 
> Could you explain a bit why yr CO contacts are 1 year apart?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one thing i also wondered since i have uploaded all docs in one go.
> It was frustrating as there was not even a single communication nor even we knew if any CO has been assigned or not.
> Reasons for delay i guess may be cz we have lodged application by ourselves not using any mediator/consultant. Thats my personal view.
> People for same profile even got grant 2 years back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many many congratulations 🎆 Gautam_K. Enjoy your moment.
> Can you please share your timeline and anzsco shortly. I think my case is in the same boat. It's on 22th month. Any expert advice will be highly appreciated. However, we've tried all of the options but only got standerd response.
Click to expand...

 Regards
Elu


----------



## ATN85

Gautam_K said:


> Yes we did contact them. Infact called them and that's all together a different story since all lines within seconds of opening get huge rush and you have to keep waiting for turn.
> 
> But all they say that its under process. Nothing more than that.




Hats off to your patience !! A very well deserved grant!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam_K

Elu said:


> Many many congratulations 🎆 Gautam_K. Enjoy your moment.
> Can you please share your timeline and anzsco shortly. I think my case is in the same boat. It's beeing on 22th month. Any expert advice will be highly appreciated. However, we've tried all of the options but only got standerd response.


My advice will be to just keep ur calm and wait patiently. Provide them whatever they require. It will definitely come. My case is a perfect example with a waiting of almost 3 years. 
So be cool and wait for a contact or may be you get a direct grant (in case pcc/medicals not expired)
All the best
ANZSCO 261313
POINTS 65
EOI : 29/12/2016
INVITE : 14/02/2017
VISA LODGED : 24/03/2017
1st CO CONTACT : 18/04/2018 Experience letter
Updated on 25/04/2018
2nd CO CONTACT : 11/02/2019 PCC/Medicals
PCC/Medicals Uploaded : 25/02/2019
GRANT 08/03/2019
IED by : 14/02/2020


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Many many congratulations 🎆 Gautam_K. Enjoy your moment.
> Can you please share your timeline and anzsco shortly. I think my case is in the same boat. It's on 22th month. Any expert advice will be highly appreciated. However, we've tried all of the options but only got standerd response.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Elu, I think you did your filing all by yourself, not that an agent is involved?


----------



## Malar2331

Got my visa today
I'm so happy 😊😊😊
ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST 
points : 70
Eoi : 11 nov 18
Lodged : 3 Dec 18
Status : Granted


----------



## Bandish

ShreyasPJ said:


> On that note.. Happy Women's Day all the lovely ladies!!
> 
> @bando - I doubt you can open a joint account with someone you're not married yet. The bank would ask for proof of marriage while opening the joint bank account.
> 
> @masterpiecevv - Giving out another free piece of advice, don't mind plz!
> You could get a court marriage done in the meanwhile. This will get you a valid proof of marriage which you can upload immediately. Your lodgement date is 14 Jan, so you anyways have a wait time of 3-3.5 months (though i wish you get a grant sooner). The wait for a few more weeks would probably save some money (7000 AUD i guess) and the longer wait to add spouse to your PR.
> 
> But as @saif has said, be very careful in what you choose mate!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Hey ShreyasPJ,

Thanks for the info. I learn a lot daily from this forum. 
Actually, called my bank rep and he said that they ask for relationship proof. But as Saif mentioned, this is what should really be the rule.


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations 🎆 Gautam_K. Enjoy your moment.
> Can you please share your timeline and anzsco shortly. I think my case is in the same boat. It's on 22th month. Any expert advice will be highly appreciated. However, we've tried all of the options but only got standerd response.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Elu, I think you did your filing all by yourself, not that an agent is involved?
Click to expand...

We applied through an agent brother.


----------



## Gautam_K

Saif said:


> Elu, I think you did your filing all by yourself, not that an agent is involved?


yes i did it self.


----------



## Saif

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Congratulations!

Good to see an ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST getting a visa, quite a few here waiting...cheer up, it's coming.


----------



## hena15

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> I am not free at all today, in fact I'm in a board meeting now with our client from the UN and as I type this they are discussing me (or work after me), who cares. Never felt the same before. I am still typing...


Enjoy the carefree feeling


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> We applied through an agent brother.


So are you tracking your application via a mirror account or not? Have you checked if the docs are ok and that there are no comms from the COs. Just want to rule out your agent's incompetence...hope not.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> I was about to contact you for a name of our group, but by making fun you lost this opportunity
> Only adding numbers to my contacts will take time...


Nooooo... Don't take away this valuable opportunity from me.
I have written 'Naming Conventions Best Practices Documents' in the past ...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Nooooo... Don't take away this valuable opportunity from me.
> I have written 'Naming Conventions Best Practices Documents' in the past ...


OK- given.
Please suggest a few - seriously (PM me for keeping the surprise )
I can only think of "The Merchant of Oz"


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We applied through an agent brother.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you tracking your application via a mirror account or not? Have you checked if the docs are ok and that there are no comms from the COs. Just want to rule out your agent's incompetence...hope not.
Click to expand...

Yes brother, we do have a mirror account and my husband is following it everyday. Thank you so much brother for your wonderful advice. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> OK- given.
> Please suggest a few - seriously (PM me for keeping the surprise )
> I can only think of "The Merchant of Oz"


Mine will be more mathematical than Literary 
By now, may be all forum members are ready to spam your inbox with names 
You can open a contest ... 

Sent you PM with a name that popped my mind.

Catch up later... Got to go.


----------



## Elu

Gautam_K said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations 🎆 Gautam_K. Enjoy your moment.
> Can you please share your timeline and anzsco shortly. I think my case is in the same boat. It's beeing on 22th month. Any expert advice will be highly appreciated. However, we've tried all of the options but only got standerd response.
> 
> 
> 
> My advice will be to just keep ur calm and wait patiently. Provide them whatever they require. It will definitely come. My case is a perfect example with a waiting of almost 3 years.
> So be cool and wait for a contact or may be you get a direct grant (in case pcc/medicals not expired)
> All the best
> ANZSCO 261313
> POINTS 65
> EOI : 29/12/2016
> INVITE : 14/02/2017
> VISA LODGED : 24/03/2017
> 1st CO CONTACT : 18/04/2018 Experience letter
> Updated on 25/04/2018
> 2nd CO CONTACT : 11/02/2019 PCC/Medicals
> PCC/Medicals Uploaded : 25/02/2019
> GRANT 08/03/2019
> IED by : 14/02/2020
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Gautam for your timeline and kind wishes. 
Our visa applied on 26/05/17
But unfortunately our PCC and medical has expired on July, 18 still no response from CO for redoing those two. Hope for the best. 

Regards 
Elu


----------



## turiguiliano

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Congrats. Good luck.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Mine will be more mathematical than Literary
> By now, may be all forum members are ready to spam your inbox with names
> You can open a contest ...
> 
> Sent you PM with a name that popped my mind.


'Schrodinger principle for life in Oz'? 
Please dont assume we are as details loving as you 
What lies in a name so long as the entity in itself serves our purpose...


----------



## Sanjiv1985

*30-July melbourne*

Hello Everyone,

We have our tickets booked for 30-July to Melbourne for initial entry.

Having a hard time to look for temp accomodation for me and my wife.

Anyone planning to travel around the same date? We can share airbnb accomodation which is good but not very cost effective for just 1 couple.

Do PM me in case our travel dates match.

As always, praying for those who are waiting for thier DG! :amen:


----------



## Saif

Friends,

I have added all who PMed me to our group. If anyone is left, apologies, please protest and I will add.

Thanks,
Saif


----------



## Elu

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Many many congratulations 🎆!!!!!!!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations and good luck 😀😀😀😀


Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


----------



## rohit.rickyy

HI 
Actually one more query . The email says s56 information . Is it the same which you guys call CO contacted ?


----------



## jacky101010

rohit.rickyy said:


> HI
> Actually one more query . The email says s56 information . Is it the same which you guys call CO contacted ?


Yes I think so.
The email that I got start with IMMI S56


----------



## nitin2611

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant today.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
> May all of you get your grants as early as possible.




Many congratulations Gautam....please share your timelines


----------



## nitin2611

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted




Congratulations Malar. All the Best


----------



## Rajesh arora

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant today.
> 
> Thankyou everyone for helping in queries. This has been a wonderful platform for all of us.
> May all of you get your grants as early as possible.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Congratulations


----------



## sivap33

Congrats!!


----------



## sivap33

Congratulations!!!



Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


----------



## intruder_

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Congratulations !


----------



## Elu

Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Congratulations 🎆 Malar!!!


----------



## ashy94

Congratulations


----------



## b_andre

Hi Guys,

I have a question and need some opinion.

So I have uploaded a completion letter (Bachelor Degree) for my 189 application. This completion letter was sent by my University (Australian University) via email and is in black and white with a .pdf format. I downloaded the completion letter straight from the email and directly uploaded it to the immi account. 

Now my question: 

Do I need to certify this document ? The reason I ask this is because since I didn't upload a 'scanned copy' (because I didn't scan the document) of the completion letter, It should be considered as an original document (right ?) and original document is not required to be certified. However, this document is in black and white and black and white document needs to be certified.

Thanks


----------



## NB

b_andre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question and need some opinion.
> 
> So I have uploaded a completion letter (Bachelor Degree) for my 189 application. This completion letter was sent by my University (Australian University) via email and is in black and white with a .pdf format. I downloaded the completion letter straight from the email and directly uploaded it to the immi account.
> 
> Now my question:
> 
> Do I need to certify this document ? The reason I ask this is because since I didn't upload a 'scanned copy' (because I didn't scan the document) of the completion letter, It should be considered as an original document (right ?) and original document is not required to be certified. However, this document is in black and white and black and white document needs to be certified.
> 
> Thanks


My salary slips bank statements etc were also in black and white but I uploaded them as it is and faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## b_andre

NB said:


> My salary slips bank statements etc were also in black and white but I uploaded them as it is and faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your response. I want to make my application as decision ready as possible to avoid CO contact  .


----------



## thebeast184

Hi Everyone,

Got direct visa grand yesterday!! Applied on December 6, Medicals Jan 12. 

I have a question on landing in Australia. My partner and I are Canadians and going on holidays to Australia in 2 weeks. Here are my questions:

1) Do I have to land as a Permanent resident or can I still land as a tourist?
2) When we moved to Canada a few years back we had to declare all the goods we owned and would follow later. Is this similar in Australia if we are not staying or moving right away? We are not bringing anything with us other than our regular holiday travel suitcase.

Thanks!


----------



## NB

thebeast184 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got direct visa grand yesterday!! Applied on December 6, Medicals Jan 12.
> 
> I have a question on landing in Australia. My partner and I are Canadians and going on holidays to Australia in 2 weeks. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Do I have to land as a Permanent resident or can I still land as a tourist?
> 2) When we moved to Canada a few years back we had to declare all the goods we owned and would follow later. Is this similar in Australia if we are not staying or moving right away? We are not bringing anything with us other than our regular holiday travel suitcase.
> 
> Thanks!


1. The moment your PR was issued, all your previous Australian visas were cancelled
So you are a pr holder only now, irrespective of whether you land for a short trip or for good

2. No idea

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations thebeast184 😀😀😀 What was your ANZSCO code?


thebeast184 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got direct visa grand yesterday!! Applied on December 6, Medicals Jan 12.
> 
> I have a question on landing in Australia. My partner and I are Canadians and going on holidays to Australia in 2 weeks. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Do I have to land as a Permanent resident or can I still land as a tourist?
> 2) When we moved to Canada a few years back we had to declare all the goods we owned and would follow later. Is this similar in Australia if we are not staying or moving right away? We are not bringing anything with us other than our regular holiday travel suitcase.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sumitindia

Hi All,

I have been silent observer of this forum and would like to thank all who have been helping us. I would also like to congratulate all of you who have received the golden mail!! 🙂

Here is my query:
Lodgement date - 5 Dec 2018 for 261313

I have been contacted by CO on 6 March for Colour Passport and PTE result. I suppose because my earlier documents were black n white without clear picture.

Anyway, i added the documents in Immi account on the same day itself.

1. Any idea about how much more time they may take to look back on already viewed cases??
2. Do they generally contact us again in case they require more documents?

Thanks in advance!!
Sumit


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

b_andre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question and need some opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have uploaded a completion letter (Bachelor Degree) for my 189 application. This completion letter was sent by my University (Australian University) via email and is in black and white with a .pdf format. I downloaded the completion letter straight from the email and directly uploaded it to the immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> Now my question:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to certify this document ? The reason I ask this is because since I didn't upload a 'scanned copy' (because I didn't scan the document) of the completion letter, It should be considered as an original document (right ?) and original document is not required to be certified. However, this document is in black and white and black and white document needs to be certified.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


My completion letter was a black and white soft copy too (they had scanned it and destroyed the original) - but I just make a copy, showed the pharmacist (onshore) the original via email on my phone and they certified the copy I had made. 

In case that helps


----------



## deepak21

*Work Reference Letter:Change in contact details.*

Hi All,

Just wanted to know if there is any way to inform the CO about change in the contact details (phone number) of the person who provided the work reference letter.

For my previous company,I had taken a RnR letter from my ex-manager as the company HR had refused to issue the same citing company policy.
Now my manager has relocated to US and her India contact nos is no longer valid. However her email ID (company mail ID) is still the same.

So do I need to inform the CO. If yes, how ?

My application is still in Received state. I had lodged my application on 25th Dec 2018.

Thanks


----------



## NB

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent observer of this forum and would like to thank all who have been helping us. I would also like to congratulate all of you who have received the golden mail!! 🙂
> 
> Here is my query:
> Lodgement date - 5 Dec 2018 for 261313
> 
> I have been contacted by CO on 6 March for Colour Passport and PTE result. I suppose because my earlier documents were black n white without clear picture.
> 
> Anyway, i added the documents in Immi account on the same day itself.
> 
> 1. Any idea about how much more time they may take to look back on already viewed cases??
> 2. Do they generally contact us again in case they require more documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> Sumit


1. They may look at it after a month or so, but it all depends on the individual CO working style

2. Applicants have been contacted even upto 6 times
It all depends on how many documents are missing

Cheers


----------



## NB

deepak21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know if there is any way to inform the CO about change in the contact details (phone number) of the person who provided the work reference letter.
> 
> For my previous company,I had taken a RnR letter from my ex-manager as the company HR had refused to issue the same citing company policy.
> Now my manager has relocated to US and her India contact nos is no longer valid. However her email ID (company mail ID) is still the same.
> 
> So do I need to inform the CO. If yes, how ?
> 
> My application is still in Received state. I had lodged my application on 25th Dec 2018.
> 
> Thanks


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Give the new and old number in the form

If you  cant find it, use a form 1022, fill it and upload it

Cheers


----------



## sumitindia

NB said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have been silent observer of this forum and would like to thank all who have been helping us. I would also like to congratulate all of you who have received the golden mail!! 🙂
> 
> Here is my query:
> Lodgement date - 5 Dec 2018 for 261313
> 
> I have been contacted by CO on 6 March for Colour Passport and PTE result. I suppose because my earlier documents were black n white without clear picture.
> 
> Anyway, i added the documents in Immi account on the same day itself.
> 
> 1. Any idea about how much more time they may take to look back on already viewed cases??
> 2. Do they generally contact us again in case they require more documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> Sumit
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They may look at it after a month or so, but it all depends on the individual CO working style
> 
> 2. Applicants have been contacted even upto 6 times
> It all depends on how many documents are missing
> 
> Cheers[/QUOTE
> .thanks a lot!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pyrodestroyer

PrettyIsotonic said:


> b_andre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question and need some opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have uploaded a completion letter (Bachelor Degree) for my 189 application. This completion letter was sent by my University (Australian University) via email and is in black and white with a .pdf format. I downloaded the completion letter straight from the email and directly uploaded it to the immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> Now my question:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to certify this document ? The reason I ask this is because since I didn't upload a 'scanned copy' (because I didn't scan the document) of the completion letter, It should be considered as an original document (right ?) and original document is not required to be certified. However, this document is in black and white and black and white document needs to be certified.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> My completion letter was a black and white soft copy too (they had scanned it and destroyed the original) - but I just make a copy, showed the pharmacist (onshore) the original via email on my phone and they certified the copy I had made.
> 
> In case that helps
Click to expand...

Hmm... I suppose it would be safer for me to upload another certified copy of my completion letter just in case yeah ? Because I uploaded a non certified copy of my completion letter as well


----------



## Janubless

Hi Guys..I am wondering if anyone else in the forum received the IACM? I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 ANZSCO code 263111 and received the IACM on 28 February ,2019. 

And if any of received this in the past , would you please share your timelines or any advises to keep my mind at peace?

Thank you .


----------



## sri46

Janubless said:


> Hi Guys..I am wondering if anyone else in the forum received the IACM? I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 ANZSCO code 263111 and received the IACM on 28 February ,2019.
> 
> And if any of received this in the past , would you please share your timelines or any advises to keep my mind at peace?
> 
> Thank you .


We are also sailing in the same boat. Same code lodged on Oct 3rd and received IACM on 15th January 2019. Fingers crossed. It seemt like wait is the only constant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## swami_biochem

*Chemical Engineer*

*Points Breakdown:*


189 DOE: 12/09/2018 | 70 points
Age - 25 pts
English - 10 pts
Doctorate - 20 pts
Work Experience - 15 pts (However, Engineers Australia's Skilled Work Experience Assessment was not done but only the essential assessments-Positive Outcome under fast track mode-07/09/2018)
-----

*Occupation: 233111 - Chemical Engineer*
First Invitation: 11/11/2018
Second Invitation: 11/01/2019
189 Visa Application Lodge: 25/02/2019 (Along with all documents including PCC)
Medical: 27/02/2019


----------



## Janubless

I hope the grant comes soon for us Sri..Thank you for sharing ..who knows..we might just receive it in a few days..Fingers crossed


sri46 said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys..I am wondering if anyone else in the forum received the IACM? I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 ANZSCO code 263111 and received the IACM on 28 February ,2019.
> 
> And if any of received this in the past , would you please share your timelines or any advises to keep my mind at peace?
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> We are also sailing in the same boat. Same code lodged on Oct 3rd and received IACM on 15th January 2019. Fingers crossed. It seemt like wait is the only constant.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rammstein13

Hi guys,
I have 70 point for School Teacher
Can i claim extra 5 points from professional year as i have done it for my accounting before


----------



## saravanaprabhu

I have created a new EOI. Have a query regarding Education History.

For 10th Standard and 12th Standard - What is the Institution name I should mention? Is it the school name printed on the mark sheet or the government of the state? or something like the board?


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Malar2331 said:


> Got my visa today
> I'm so happy 😊😊😊
> ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> points : 70
> Eoi : 11 nov 18
> Lodged : 3 Dec 18
> Status : Granted


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid

Thanks to everyone in this group

Got my PR for 189 for a family of 3. Details are as below

Full Name: Rabia
Nationality: Pakistani
Occupation: Electronics engineer
Visa: 189
Status: Visa Granted
Points :80
English: 20 points ( PTE)
Skilled Experience: 7yrs above
Applied From: Offshore
VISA Lodgement Date: Nov 30,2018
VISA Grant Date: March 08, 2019
Commencement mail : No
Any CO Contact?: NO
Employment Verification: No


----------



## Sri Banu

Hello expats, 

Does 189 visa rounds finished for march 2019,


----------



## NB

Sri Banu said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> Does 189 visa rounds finished for march 2019,


Finished and done with
NOw wait for 11th April round

Cheers


----------



## Rajesh arora

thebeast184 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got direct visa grand yesterday!! Applied on December 6, Medicals Jan 12.
> 
> I have a question on landing in Australia. My partner and I are Canadians and going on holidays to Australia in 2 weeks. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Do I have to land as a Permanent resident or can I still land as a tourist?
> 2) When we moved to Canada a few years back we had to declare all the goods we owned and would follow later. Is this similar in Australia if we are not staying or moving right away? We are not bringing anything with us other than our regular holiday travel suitcase.
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

rkhalid said:


> Thanks to everyone in this group
> 
> Got my PR for 189 for a family of 3. Details are as below
> 
> Full Name: Rabia
> Nationality: Pakistani
> Occupation: Electronics engineer
> Visa: 189
> Status: Visa Granted
> Points :80
> English: 20 points ( PTE)
> Skilled Experience: 7yrs above
> Applied From: Offshore
> VISA Lodgement Date: Nov 30,2018
> VISA Grant Date: March 08, 2019
> Commencement mail : No
> Any CO Contact?: NO
> Employment Verification: No


Congratulations


----------



## aaravmittal009

*Employment Proofs – Reference/Duty statement*



aaravmittal009 said:


> Hi All, Need your advice. Recently CO has requested me to provide Employment Proofs – Reference/Duty statement.
> Initially, I had provided the salary slips and Tax documents for the entire claimed period.
> Now It would be difficult for me to get the duty statement on company letterhead. Please advise, if it is fine to submit the SD with duty statement signed by my manager witnessed by JP on plain paper.
> Anyone faced a similar situation earlier.


Can someone please advise.


----------



## Sri Banu

Hello expats, 

There is little hope there may be chance of getting invitation tommorow on March 11th 2019. 
Do you guys think so????


----------



## NB

Sri Banu said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> There is little hope there may be chance of getting invitation tommorow on March 11th 2019.
> Do you guys think so????


This month round is already over

It was done yesterday evening, a day early , as the department is having a shutdownof it’s computer for some maintenance works

If you have not got the invite by now, you will have to wait till the April round

Cheers


----------



## NB

aaravmittal009 said:


> Hi All, Need your advice. Recently CO has requested me to provide Employment Proofs – Reference/Duty statement.
> Initially, I had provided the salary slips and Tax documents for the entire claimed period.
> Now It would be difficult for me to get the duty statement on company letterhead. Please advise, if it is fine to submit the SD with duty statement signed by my manager witnessed by JP on plain paper.
> Anyone faced a similar situation earlier.


Have you not submitted the SD already with your application?

If not, then you can try to submit it and hope that the CO will be satisfied 

Cheers


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Lots of patience is required in this wait...CO contacted in Jan Mid this year, no idea what is going on...still waiting. 😔😔😔. 
I hope everyone gets their golden mail soon. Amen!!!


----------



## Sri Banu

Hi expats,

I don't understand these invitation rounds 

Welder skill has 4600 vacancies and it is filled by just 8 seats. 

I have applied with 70 points last month haven't got invitation. 

Can anyone please explain whats going on...


----------



## rkhalid

can someone please tell me whom to msg to be added to post PR group on whatsapp.. thanks


----------



## NB

Sri Banu said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I don't understand these invitation rounds
> 
> Welder skill has 4600 vacancies and it is filled by just 8 seats.
> 
> I have applied with 70 points last month haven't got invitation.
> 
> Can anyone please explain whats going on...


There are many categories in which they have a quota but they don’t invite even a single person 

There is nothing you can do about it

That’s the upper limit and not a minimum limit

Just grin and bear it

Cheers


----------



## Elu

rkhalid said:


> can someone please tell me whom to msg to be added to post PR group on whatsapp.. thanks


Congratulations 🎆 sis. Enjoy your moment. 
You have to PM brother ' Saif' to be added in your desired group. 

Regards 
Elu


----------



## Amu2017

Hi experts,

I got a CO contact on 6th March.... Uploaded all the docs asked for today under other documents.......any other place we need to update docs???
Do we need to send a e-mail to Immi or CO for docs uploaded or how do we know that the docs are received by CO???


----------



## Ms86

Hi,

What is the prediction to get grant for the below profile
CODE- 261313
Invite- 11th Oct
Visa lodged - 7th dec
Class - 189


----------



## thaiphd

Hi guys,

I have lodged EOI on 20 Feb 2019.
Fingers crossed for invitation next year but please allow me to post in here.

Occupation: 233411
Points: 70


----------



## nitin2611

rkhalid said:


> Thanks to everyone in this group
> 
> Got my PR for 189 for a family of 3. Details are as below
> 
> Full Name: Rabia
> Nationality: Pakistani
> Occupation: Electronics engineer
> Visa: 189
> Status: Visa Granted
> Points :80
> English: 20 points ( PTE)
> Skilled Experience: 7yrs above
> Applied From: Offshore
> VISA Lodgement Date: Nov 30,2018
> VISA Grant Date: March 08, 2019
> Commencement mail : No
> Any CO Contact?: NO
> Employment Verification: No




Congratulations Rabia. Wish you all the best...


----------



## rohit.rickyy

Ms86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the prediction to get grant for the below profile
> CODE- 261313
> Invite- 11th Oct
> Visa lodged - 7th dec
> Class - 189


You must have got CO contact or grant by now . If not may be today is the day


----------



## SG

rkhalid said:


> Thanks to everyone in this group
> 
> Got my PR for 189 for a family of 3. Details are as below
> 
> Full Name: Rabia
> Nationality: Pakistani
> Occupation: Electronics engineer
> Visa: 189
> Status: Visa Granted
> Points :80
> English: 20 points ( PTE)
> Skilled Experience: 7yrs above
> Applied From: Offshore
> VISA Lodgement Date: Nov 30,2018
> VISA Grant Date: March 08, 2019
> Commencement mail : No
> Any CO Contact?: NO
> Employment Verification: No


Congratulations Rabia


----------



## jacky101010

Ms86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the prediction to get grant for the below profile
> CODE- 261313
> Invite- 11th Oct
> Visa lodged - 7th dec
> Class - 189





rohit.rickyy said:


> You must have got CO contact or grant by now . If not may be today is the day


Actually this answer may be misleading.
Please check immitracker to get an idea where you are in the queue.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...189/analytics/statuses-by-month-of-submission

I don't think you will necessarily get a CO contact/grant by now or today (today is public holiday FYI).

You have a great chance of getting it sometime this months.
But it is not 100% guarantee as November applicants are still waiting as well.


----------



## SG

Ms86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the prediction to get grant for the below profile
> CODE- 261313
> Invite- 11th Oct
> Visa lodged - 7th dec
> Class - 189


Check ImmiTracker for prediction of Grant:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

By the way, there is someone who has reported Grant for 261313 on 9th March 2019 for lodgement date: 3rd December 2018 - 96 days to Visa Grant (offshore candidate).

Hope you receive your Grant soon!


----------



## saminsydney

Hello Experts,
i had applied on 15 august 2018 and due agents stupidity(or should i say negligence?), i got 2 CO contacts until now. Last CO contact was on 26/2/19 and uploaded required documents on 7/3/19. So basically i am about to pass the global processing time frame of 7 months in next 4 days. I know it is not an exact time frame but just an estimated processing time. I would like to know what and how would i be able to contact and request to let the CO know about this? should i call immigration department that i have crossed the global processing time? or should i email? Basically, what should i do?

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,
Anzco code: 261312
Invite received on :11-Feb-2019
Application Submitted on : 22-feb-2019
All Documents updated on : 04-Mar-2019 including Medicals 
I am currently in Australia.
When will the CO will be assigned and how do i know CO is assigned to my application? 
when i can expect the Grant?


----------



## jacky101010

saminsydney said:


> Hello Experts,
> i had applied on 15 august 2018 and due agents stupidity(or should i say negligence?), i got 2 CO contacts until now. Last CO contact was on 26/2/19 and uploaded required documents on 7/3/19. So basically i am about to pass the global processing time frame of 7 months in next 4 days. I know it is not an exact time frame but just an estimated processing time. I would like to know what and how would i be able to contact and request to let the CO know about this? should i call immigration department that i have crossed the global processing time? or should i email? Basically, what should i do?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi Sami,

Please note that the global processing time is "90% of application will be completed within 7 months".
The fact that you got 2nd CO contact means that you are unfortunately the unlucky 10%.
I would wait for 28 days before contacting CO because, IMO and CMIIW, the CO will not go back to your case immediately.
Also, please note that your agent should be the one who communicate with the CO. Again CMIIW.

Would you like to share what are the CO contacts for?
I know one of the reason we hire an agent is to smoothen the process, but sometimes the CO asks for something unexpected.
Like in my case, they asked form 1399, which was unprecedented in my agent POV for an applicant with similar profile.
I just don't think it's fair to blame them. But, if it's completely their negligence, do report them once the whole application is completed.

It's really disheartening to get CO contact, even worse the 2nd one.
But don't be discourage. Chin Up!


----------



## jacky101010

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> Anzco code: 261312
> Invite received on :11-Feb-2019
> Application Submitted on : 22-feb-2019
> All Documents updated on : 04-Mar-2019 including Medicals
> I am currently in Australia.
> When will the CO will be assigned and how do i know CO is assigned to my application?
> when i can expect the Grant?


Again, to get an idea about the timeline, please refer to immitracker so we don't get a repeated similar question.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Can we add documents a day before our grant?


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Guys anyone here who got co contact for more relationship proofs. Please let me know, what all documents you submitted earlier and what other docs uploaded later.

Also co asked for degree certificate and completion letter. Where should I get it. I uploaded individual semester wise transcripts, Convocation, Degree certificate, Consolidated mark sheet. Please help. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Abhijeet2712 said:


> Can we add documents a day before our grant?


Yes, I did add couple of days before I got the Grant.


----------



## NB

Abhijeet2712 said:


> Can we add documents a day before our grant?


How will you know when you are going to get the grant ?
Do you have the timetable by which you can check the date of the grant ?

Don’t fall into the prediction game going on in some threads
No one can guess the grant date.
It’s just plain fluke

If any evidence that is important has been left out, upload it, without bothering how many days have passed but if it’s not useful, then you may only end up delaying your grant

Cheers


----------



## DVS105

rkhalid said:


> Thanks to everyone in this group
> 
> Got my PR for 189 for a family of 3. Details are as below
> 
> Full Name: Rabia
> Nationality: Pakistani
> Occupation: Electronics engineer
> Visa: 189
> Status: Visa Granted
> Points :80
> English: 20 points ( PTE)
> Skilled Experience: 7yrs above
> Applied From: Offshore
> VISA Lodgement Date: Nov 30,2018
> VISA Grant Date: March 08, 2019
> Commencement mail : No
> Any CO Contact?: NO
> Employment Verification: No


Congratulations Rabia!
Good luck for the next move!lane:


----------



## hena15

thebeast184 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got direct visa grand yesterday!! Applied on December 6, Medicals Jan 12.
> 
> I have a question on landing in Australia. My partner and I are Canadians and going on holidays to Australia in 2 weeks. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Do I have to land as a Permanent resident or can I still land as a tourist?
> 2) When we moved to Canada a few years back we had to declare all the goods we owned and would follow later. Is this similar in Australia if we are not staying or moving right away? We are not bringing anything with us other than our regular holiday travel suitcase.
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hena15

rkhalid said:


> Thanks to everyone in this group
> 
> Got my PR for 189 for a family of 3. Details are as below
> 
> Full Name: Rabia
> Nationality: Pakistani
> Occupation: Electronics engineer
> Visa: 189
> Status: Visa Granted
> Points :80
> English: 20 points ( PTE)
> Skilled Experience: 7yrs above
> Applied From: Offshore
> VISA Lodgement Date: Nov 30,2018
> VISA Grant Date: March 08, 2019
> Commencement mail : No
> Any CO Contact?: NO
> Employment Verification: No


Congratulations Rabia!!!


----------



## Saif

Hi Guys,

I have added everyone who requested addition to our group over the weekend. If anyone is left please let me know. Would be great if you send in your name too.

Best,
Saif


----------



## SG

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have added everyone who requested addition to our group over the weekend. If anyone is left please let me know. Would be great if you send in your name too.
> 
> Best,
> Saif


Saif, which group is this one for?


----------



## Saif

SG said:


> Saif, which group is this one for?


Bro, a few members here were asking to aggregate people to discuss post grant modalities. So we created one.


----------



## Saif

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Guys anyone here who got co contact for more relationship proofs. Please let me know, what all documents you submitted earlier and what other docs uploaded later.
> 
> Also co asked for degree certificate and completion letter. Where should I get it. I uploaded individual semester wise transcripts, Convocation, Degree certificate, Consolidated mark sheet. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


If you have uploaded a marriage cert and your name is on your spouse's PP and vice-versa and other IDs, you are good to go. Add a bank joint account statement, joint property papers, trip bookings etc. if you want.
Upload them again


----------



## Usha Balla

Saif said:


> SG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, which group is this one for?
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, a few members here were asking to aggregate people to discuss post grant modalities. So we created one.
Click to expand...

You did a Shashi Tharoor!


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> You did a Shashi Tharoor!


now what is that!


----------



## shellady

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Guys anyone here who got co contact for more relationship proofs. Please let me know, what all documents you submitted earlier and what other docs uploaded later.
> 
> Also co asked for degree certificate and completion letter. Where should I get it. I uploaded individual semester wise transcripts, Convocation, Degree certificate, Consolidated mark sheet. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Just curious, what did you initially upload for relationship proof? And how long have you been married?

I have a pending application as well. I uploaded marriage certificate, joint account bank statement and bill statements showing we have same address. Wondering if I need to upload more documents under this category.


----------



## Adarsha

https://t.me/joinchat/HRx9rhZKTViPukjAy0gPoA 
hi guys, as I have seen many offshore my friends want to know about accommodations, life styles, health care and other related queries regarding Australia I would suggest them to join this group.i would provide information as much as I know as per my experience living here. I have been living in Aus since 5 yrs so would like to help if anyone need any information. Thanks guys. keep helping each others.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

shellady said:


> Just curious, what did you initially upload for relationship proof? And how long have you been married?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pending application as well. I uploaded marriage certificate, joint account bank statement and bill statements showing we have same address. Wondering if I need to upload more documents under this category.


Have uploaded marriage certificate, marriage photos, holiday trip tickets, boarding passes, hotel reservations, bank nominee letter showing my wife as nominee. 

But our passports doesn't have our names endorsed on each other's passports. And that too they got renewed after our marriage with different addresses. We have been married for 3 years and initial 2 years she used to stay at her parents place because of my work location.

Now can you please help what all can I include as supportive documents. Co asked for the proofs prior to and after marriage. For the past one year we are together.

Now I'll be submitting the following documents. Please help me if I can add some more documents as proofs .

1. New passports with each other names endorsed on them.

2. My company insurance policy showing my wife as dependent in the group medical policy.

3. Affidavits from both of our parents.

4. Relationship letters from both of us explaining our relationship.

5. Bank add on credit card issued for my wife with same credit card number as mine.

6. Priority passes with same number issued for both of us.

7. Domestic gas connection on my wife's name with the current address we are staying and my bank statement showing the same address.

8. Around 30-40 photos with friends and relatives.

9. Bus ticket for the past fee months that we travelled together to our native.

10. My bank credit card statement that shows a different section of transactions done on my wife's credit card which is an add on card of mine.

For joint account, if I can open now with around 5 lakhs, will they accept it as it is opened just after CO contact.

Please suggest if can add any other proofs.

Thanks

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Have uploaded marriage certificate, marriage photos, holiday trip tickets, boarding passes, hotel reservations, bank nominee letter showing my wife as nominee.
> 
> But our passports doesn't have our names endorsed on each other's passports. And that too they got renewed after our marriage with different addresses. We have been married for 3 years and initial 2 years she used to stay at her parents place because of my work location.
> 
> Now can you please help what all can I include as supportive documents. Co asked for the proofs prior to and after marriage. For the past one year we are together.
> 
> Now I'll be submitting the following documents. Please help me if I can add some more documents as proofs .
> 
> 1. New passports with each other names endorsed on them.
> 
> 2. My company insurance policy showing my wife as dependent in the group medical policy.
> 
> 3. Affidavits from both of our parents.
> 
> 4. Relationship letters from both of us explaining our relationship.
> 
> 5. Bank add on credit card issued for my wife with same credit card number as mine.
> 
> 6. Priority passes with same number issued for both of us.
> 
> 7. Domestic gas connection on my wife's name with the current address we are staying and my bank statement showing the same address.
> 
> 8. Around 30-40 photos with friends and relatives.
> 
> 9. Bus ticket for the past fee months that we travelled together to our native.
> 
> 10. My bank credit card statement that shows a different section of transactions done on my wife's credit card which is an add on card of mine.
> 
> For joint account, if I can open now with around 5 lakhs, will they accept it as it is opened just after CO contact.
> 
> Please suggest if can add any other proofs.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Are you trying to avenge their mistrust? 
Way more than enough. #1 is enough for me having uploaded all what you said...


----------



## SG

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Have uploaded marriage certificate, marriage photos, holiday trip tickets, boarding passes, hotel reservations, bank nominee letter showing my wife as nominee.
> 
> But our passports doesn't have our names endorsed on each other's passports. And that too they got renewed after our marriage with different addresses. We have been married for 3 years and initial 2 years she used to stay at her parents place because of my work location.
> 
> Now can you please help what all can I include as supportive documents. Co asked for the proofs prior to and after marriage. For the past one year we are together.
> 
> Now I'll be submitting the following documents. Please help me if I can add some more documents as proofs .
> 
> 1. New passports with each other names endorsed on them.
> 
> 2. My company insurance policy showing my wife as dependent in the group medical policy.
> 
> 3. Affidavits from both of our parents.
> 
> 4. Relationship letters from both of us explaining our relationship.
> 
> 5. Bank add on credit card issued for my wife with same credit card number as mine.
> 
> 6. Priority passes with same number issued for both of us.
> 
> 7. Domestic gas connection on my wife's name with the current address we are staying and my bank statement showing the same address.
> 
> 8. Around 30-40 photos with friends and relatives.
> 
> 9. Bus ticket for the past fee months that we travelled together to our native.
> 
> 10. My bank credit card statement that shows a different section of transactions done on my wife's credit card which is an add on card of mine.
> 
> For joint account, if I can open now with around 5 lakhs, will they accept it as it is opened just after CO contact.
> 
> Please suggest if can add any other proofs.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk



Sudarshan, you are providing an exhaustive list of documents to prove Evidence of Relationship. This should meet the requirements.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Saif said:


> Are you trying to avenge their mistrust?
> 
> Way more than enough. #1 is enough for me having uploaded all what you said...


Hehe.... That's true Saif. Hopefully this time, not giving them any chance to ask more proofs 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

SG said:


> Sudarshan, you are providing an exhaustive list of documents to prove Evidence of Relationship. This should meet the requirements.


Thanks SG.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak

Hi, any Indian in this group who is settled in Dubai who has got the grant. How many days you were given before the IED, as the PCC here is valid only for 3 months pls advise


----------



## NB

Sharmak said:


> Hi, any Indian in this group who is settled in Dubai who has got the grant. How many days you were given before the IED, as the PCC here is valid only for 3 months pls advise


No matter what validity the pcc says, the pcc will be considered as valid for 1 year from the date of issue, as far as DHA is concerned 

Stop worrying

Cheers


----------



## Bgankan

Saif said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have added everyone who requested addition to our group over the weekend. If anyone is left please let me know. Would be great if you send in your name too.
> 
> Best,
> Saif


Hi Saif 

Interested in joining the group. I am not able about to PM you with details.can you pls help. 

Thanks


----------



## JJOHNS1

Same Problem for me as well..


----------



## Saif

Bgankan said:


> Hi Saif
> 
> Interested in joining the group. I am not able about to PM you with details.can you pls help.
> 
> Thanks


I think both of you have not made enough posts to enable that option. BTW, for people who are awaiting grant, this is the best place for advice.
Once the feature is enabled you can send your PMs, you are most welcome bros.

cheers,
saif


----------



## JJOHNS1

Saif said:


> I think both of you have not made enough posts to enable that option. BTW, for people who are awaiting grant, this is the best place for advice.
> Once the feature is enabled you can send your PMs, you are most welcome bros.
> 
> cheers,
> saif


Thanks Saif.. Lodged on Dec 8th (261313) and eagerly waiting for the Grant 
Thanks a lot for all Your Advises.


----------



## jaggsb

Recently, i got a CO contact asking to fill up form80 both for me and my wife.

It asked for employment, residential address, schooling, passport, family members and nominated state in Aus.

How to proceed with it? Appreciate your suggestions and advises to make sure the application is complete.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

jaggsb said:


> Recently, i got a CO contact asking to fill up form80 both for me and my wife.
> 
> It asked for employment, residential address, schooling, passport, family members and nominated state in Aus.
> 
> How to proceed with it? Appreciate your suggestions and advises to make sure the application is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Download the Form 80 and start filling those details, they are pretty much straight forward. If you have further doubts related to any diffusivity question you can put them there.


----------



## Bgankan

Saif said:


> Bgankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saif
> 
> Interested in joining the group. I am not able about to PM you with details.can you pls help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think both of you have not made enough posts to enable that option. BTW, for people who are awaiting grant, this is the best place for advice.
> Once the feature is enabled you can send your PMs, you are most welcome bros.
> 
> cheers,
> saif
Click to expand...


True. Haven't made much posts here but a regular follower of the forum.Thanks a lot bro for sharing the link. I've joined the group.


----------



## nikhileshp

My first post on this thread. I have received invite for 189 on 10-Mar-2019 and preparing for filing Visa, expecting to file the Visa by mid-April. 

I had below questions:

1. Currently I am on TSS 482 and for the same I had obtained PCC. These are approximately 10-11 Months Old. Can the same be used again for filing 189 or I need to get new ones?

2. We also had appeared for Medicals in May 2018 for 482. So how long are those Medical results valid? If the medicals are valid then how to proceed with the differential (blood test) medical tests?


----------



## Rosun

Applied on 16 nov 2018 for family of 3 people
CO contact for spouse functional English additional proof on 25 March 2019 due to consultancy negligence.
Uploaded pte score on 4 March 2019 and the long journey begins. Don’t known when will I get my grant😞


----------



## Karl_Smith

*Invited March 10th*

Just posting to help others follow my timeline. 

Quick details: I teach in Australia already and my family are all citizens of Australia. Additionally, I have lived here for 8 years and originally come from England, so these thing might affect my processing, although I don't know if they will.

Applied for EOI with 75 points = March 9th
Invited to apply for 189 visa = March 10th
Submitted 189 = March 10th

Before receiving my EOI invite I had already done all of the document gathering, as well as IELTS and medicals. I had already named the files and completed the Form 80 and Form 1221. I have tried to cross my i's and dot my t's as much as possible, including uploading multiple forms of each evidence types as well as additional scans of documents that aren't as clear.

Additionally, although people are saying NOT to certify documents before upload, if you click on the ? on the upload page of the application, it often says "certified copy of...". So I certified it all.

I will post again with any updates along the way.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bandish

jaggsb said:


> Recently, i got a CO contact asking to fill up form80 both for me and my wife.
> 
> It asked for employment, residential address, schooling, passport, family members and nominated state in Aus.
> 
> How to proceed with it? Appreciate your suggestions and advises to make sure the application is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ohh jaggsy ... It appears that somehow your form 80 got corrupted at the time of uploading, as CO has asked for pretty much all the important info in form 80.

Fill form 80 again and verify all details thoroughly for both of you. Feel free to ask any doubts you have. 🙂

Wish you good luck!


----------



## prashantcd

Rosun said:


> Applied on 16 nov 2018 for family of 3 people
> CO contact for spouse functional English additional proof on 25 March 2019 due to consultancy negligence.
> Uploaded pte score on 4 March 2019 and the long journey begins. Don’t known when will I get my grant😞


Rosun, wanted to know if you had submitted any other proof for spouse functional English (like marks card, Medium of Engilsh certificate from college etc.) before CO asked for additional proof.


----------



## Bandish

nikhileshp said:


> My first post on this thread. I have received invite for 189 on 10-Mar-2019 and preparing for filing Visa, expecting to file the Visa by mid-April.
> 
> I had below questions:
> 
> 1. Currently I am on TSS 482 and for the same I had obtained PCC. These are approximately 10-11 Months Old. Can the same be used again for filing 189 or I need to get new ones?
> 
> 2. We also had appeared for Medicals in May 2018 for 482. So how long are those Medical results valid? If the medicals are valid then how to proceed with the differential (blood test) medical tests?


Welcome to the forum nikhileshp 🙂
PCC and medical are valid for a period of 1 year. 

1.Get a new PCC.

2. Go for medicals again. 

You may get a CO contact if both of these expire before a decision is made on you application. As you are already in Australia, so an "Initial Entry Date(IED)" is not applicable for you. Else, generally applicants get an IED from one year to the date of PCC or medicals, whichever is earlier. Hope it helps. 
All the best!


----------



## Lovegill

saminsydney said:


> Hello Experts,
> i had applied on 15 august 2018 and due agents stupidity(or should i say negligence?), i got 2 CO contacts until now. Last CO contact was on 26/2/19 and uploaded required documents on 7/3/19. So basically i am about to pass the global processing time frame of 7 months in next 4 days. I know it is not an exact time frame but just an estimated processing time. I would like to know what and how would i be able to contact and request to let the CO know about this? should i call immigration department that i have crossed the global processing time? or should i email? Basically, what should i do?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I am in the same boat as well. Applied on 21st of August 2018 an got first CO contact on 27th of november 2018 for my newborn passport and birth certificate. Got 2nd CO contact on 27th of february for baby's "on the paper health assessment". waiting for grant.


----------



## attishire

Hi, I got a CO contact for privacy consent statement for employment verification. Is it sufficient to just type 
a letter providing consent or is there any form available do that ? 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

attishire said:


> Hi, I got a CO contact for privacy consent statement for employment verification. Is it sufficient to just type
> a letter providing consent or is there any form available do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


First time I have heard of it

Do post what action you take and the outcome

Cheers


----------



## Adarsha

Hi guys I got co contact for medical sheet which I have already uploaded on the system at the time of loadgement. My agent have already send them email and again uploaded it on immiaccount. My case officer is lisa. Do any has any idea how quickly she response to co contact cases? If anyone has experience pls reply


----------



## Ms86

Fingers crossed😊


----------



## AmanThind

I am a silent reader of this group.
Below are my details:
261313 Software Engineer
EOI - 11 Oct 2018
Lodged - 16 Oct 2018
CO Contact - 29 Jan 2019
Agent didn't upload form 80, PCC although provided well in advance
Grant - Waiting

Can anyone predict when will I get my grant?


----------



## AmanThind

I am a silent reader of this group.
Below are my details:
261313 Software Engineer
EOI - 11 Oct 2018
Lodged - 16 Oct 2018
CO Contact - 29 Jan 2019
Agent didn't upload form 80, PCC although provided well in advance
Grant - Waiting

Can anyone predict when will I get my grant?


----------



## JT86

AmanThind said:


> I am a silent reader of this group.
> Below are my details:
> 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI - 11 Oct 2018
> Lodged - 16 Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 29 Jan 2019
> Agent didn't upload form 80, PCC although provided well in advance
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Can anyone predict when will I get my grant?


General trend is around 3 months post a CO contact...you can expect it somewhere around last week April or first week of May

In some cases grants have even come earlier! All the best!


----------



## svj

I lodged my Visa on 24th December, I know that its not even 3 months, but this wait is killing me. And from past few days, the number of grants also have reduced as per the data in Immi tracker. I was hoping and praying to get grant by end of March, but looking at the current trend I think its not gonna happen. :behindsofa:


----------



## Tejred1984

Hi,

I have also almost the same lodgement date as yours i.e., Dec 25,2018 and I am also expecting the grant by March end or April 1st week. Fingers crossed🤞..


----------



## ATN85

Hi folks,
I’m going to complete 4 months of my waiting soon.
No CO contact or IACM till now. Is it possible that I can receive a CO contact this late,
as most of the Nov lodge people have already got either CO contact or DG. Can somebody please share your thoughts...

My timeline
Code: 261312
Points: 75 (did not claim spouse points)
Applied for a Family of 3
Lodge date: 16 Nov 2018
Grant: waaaaaaaaitng!!!!

Regards,
Archana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacky101010

AmanThind said:


> I am a silent reader of this group.
> Below are my details:
> 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI - 11 Oct 2018
> Lodged - 16 Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 29 Jan 2019
> Agent didn't upload form 80, PCC although provided well in advance
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Can anyone predict when will I get my grant?


That sucks when the agent didn't do things properly.

FYI someone who got contact at 30/01 got a grant today. Won't put too much faith on it, i think it's just one of a lucky one, but that gives you hope.

You can report the agent after everything is settled if they are registered.


----------



## NB

ATN85 said:


> Hi folks,
> I’m going to complete 4 months of my waiting soon.
> No CO contact or IACM till now. Is it possible that I can receive a CO contact this late,
> as most of the Nov lodge people have already got either CO contact or DG. Can somebody please share your thoughts...
> 
> My timeline
> Code: 261312
> Points: 75 (did not claim spouse points)
> Applied for a Family of 3
> Lodge date: 16 Nov 2018
> Grant: waaaaaaaaitng!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Archana
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have to wait patiently 

Some application do take more time then others

There is nothing you can do about it, and worrying or checking your email every few hours will not expedite the process 

You should be thankful that the average processing time has come down drastically from what it was a few months ago

Cheers


----------



## piyush_n

I am on the same boat. No CO Contact. Lodge Date is 15th November. Don't know what is happening. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## hena15

svj said:


> I lodged my Visa on 24th December, I know that its not even 3 months, but this wait is killing me. And from past few days, the number of grants also have reduced as per the data in Immi tracker. I was hoping and praying to get grant by end of March, but looking at the current trend I think its not gonna happen. :behindsofa:


I lodged on 22nd December and feel the same :confused2:


----------



## ATN85

NB said:


> You will have to wait patiently
> 
> Some application do take more time then others
> 
> There is nothing you can do about it, and worrying or checking your email every few hours will not expedite the process
> 
> You should be thankful that the average processing time has come down drastically from what it was a few months ago
> 
> Cheers




Thank you NB. You sound very practical. May be I should focus on learning something useful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starcool

Hello seniors,
How to upload form 80.. whether i should print all the pages, then sign the signature box, scan all the pages and I should upload ?


----------



## hena15

starcool said:


> Hello seniors,
> How to upload form 80.. whether i should print all the pages, then sign the signature box, scan all the pages and I should upload ?


You should take a print out of signature box page, sign it and then scan that page and upload it with the rest.


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Don't worry, I am here with 18th Oct lodged without any update. 



piyush_n said:


> I am on the same boat. No CO Contact. Lodge Date is 15th November. Don't know what is happening. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Saif

starcool said:


> Hello seniors,
> How to upload form 80.. whether i should print all the pages, then sign the signature box, scan all the pages and I should upload ?


Download, fill digitally, sign using Acrobat DC Pro (free trail for 6 days), upload.


----------



## attishire

NB said:


> First time I have heard of it
> 
> 
> 
> Do post what action you take and the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


For now I've submitted a signed letter with the consent and replied back to the CO. 
Only last Thursday I had got a CO contact asking for PTE results to be sent online(which was already sent) and I replied back on Fri again with the details. I had thought that all other documents were verified and had no issues, but today CO requested this and has given 7 days time for this. This time the mail was from CO's email ID rather than the gsm.allocated email ID and no record of this contact in immiaccount.
Now it has to be seen how long more the processing takes. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

attishire said:


> For now I've submitted a signed letter with the consent and replied back to the CO.
> Only last Thursday I had got a CO contact asking for PTE results to be sent online(which was already sent) and I replied back on Fri again with the details. I had thought that all other documents were verified and had no issues, but today CO requested this and has given 7 days time for this. This time the mail was from CO's email ID rather than the gsm.allocated email ID and no record of this contact in immiaccount.
> Now it has to be seen how long more the processing takes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Does that happen too? You shouldn't have replied as asked him to send via immi...coz this is for the first time a request of this kind has been initiated from a CO, that too from a personal email...sounds scrupulous!


----------



## attishire

Saif said:


> Does that happen too? You shouldn't have replied as asked him to send via immi...coz this is for the first time a request of this kind has been initiated from a CO, that too from a personal email...sounds scrupulous!


Oh so CO don't contact from their personal official ID? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Usha Balla

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys I got co contact for medical sheet which I have already uploaded on the system at the time of loadgement. My agent have already send them email and again uploaded it on immiaccount. My case officer is lisa. Do any has any idea how quickly she response to co contact cases? If anyone has experience pls reply


Lisa from Adelaide?


----------



## hoandang

Hi cool people. What are all the possible statuses of a visa processing timelife?

As far as I know that I have reached:
Submitted
Received

So what is the upcoming value after that? And how long the status gets changed (a rough number)? Cheers


----------



## nelutla

Hi experts 
i need some inputs on my situation am working from 2012-till date
1. From 2012- 2015 for company X and for this company i have RnR provided SD from my Manager and his payslip as supporting doc 
2 shifted to other company Y from 2016-2017 and provided RnR on company letter heads 
3 from 2018- till now rejoined company X 
-my question is can CO ask RnR on company letter head for company X as i submitted SD and rejoined it now, if he ask that i cant provide because i have told the company that iam not moving for 2 years from this company, wht are the chances of CO asking RnR on company letter head ?


----------



## jacky101010

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys I got co contact for medical sheet which I have already uploaded on the system at the time of loadgement. My agent have already send them email and again uploaded it on immiaccount. My case officer is lisa. Do any has any idea how quickly she response to co contact cases? If anyone has experience pls reply


Hi Sorry,
I think we shouldn't reveal CO name.
Maybe just refer her as L.


----------



## balaaspire17

attishire said:


> For now I've submitted a signed letter with the consent and replied back to the CO.
> Only last Thursday I had got a CO contact asking for PTE results to be sent online(which was already sent) and I replied back on Fri again with the details. I had thought that all other documents were verified and had no issues, but today CO requested this and has given 7 days time for this. This time the mail was from CO's email ID rather than the gsm.allocated email ID and no record of this contact in immiaccount.
> Now it has to be seen how long more the processing takes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Would you mind sharing what did do for the PTE report request? 

Would be helpful to many. 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attishire

balaaspire17 said:


> Would you mind sharing what did do for the PTE report request?
> 
> Would be helpful to many.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I again submitted my PTE score card, the mail confirmation that Pearson sent about the results sent to DHA and also attached a screenshot of error message which shows up while trying to resend, that the result can't be sent more than once to same recipient. Also replied via mail explaining that mail confirmation from Pearson and score card was already attached in the initial lodgement.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

attishire said:


> I again submitted my PTE score card, the mail confirmation that Pearson sent about the results sent to DHA and also attached a screenshot of error message which shows up while trying to resend, that the result can't be sent more than once to same recipient. Also replied via mail explaining that mail confirmation from Pearson and score card was already attached in the initial lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attishire

attishire said:


> I again submitted my PTE score card, the mail confirmation that Pearson sent about the results sent to DHA and also attached a screenshot of error message which shows up while trying to resend, that the result can't be sent more than once to same recipient. Also replied via mail explaining that mail confirmation from Pearson and score card was already attached in the initial lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I didn't see an option of confirming that I've submitted the requested documents by CO in immiaccount. Could someone advise how do we that? I searched though all the pages but couldn't find the option to confirm I've provided all the details. Application status as of now is Received.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

attishire said:


> I didn't see an option of confirming that I've submitted the requested documents by CO in immiaccount. Could someone advise how do we that? I searched though all the pages but couldn't find the option to confirm I've provided all the details. Application status as of now is Received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Look for the information provided button in Immiaccount dashboard 
If it is activated, then you can press it to show that you have replied and the co can proceed with the processing 

If t is not active, then there is nothing you can do

Cheers


----------



## thulili

finalised

pls check https://myimmitracker.com/




hoandang said:


> Hi cool people. What are all the possible statuses of a visa processing timelife?
> 
> As far as I know that I have reached:
> Submitted
> Received
> 
> So what is the upcoming value after that? And how long the status gets changed (a rough number)? Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

NB said:


> Look for the information provided button in Immiaccount dashboard
> 
> If it is activated, then you can press it to show that you have replied and the co can proceed with the processing
> 
> 
> 
> If t is not active, then there is nothing you can do
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Where exactly we can find this button. I searched whole dashboard but didn't find. I'm uploading the supporting docs today after a CO contact. Please help where we can find this button. Thanks. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadi789

First of all congratulations to all those who got grant and best wishes for those who are waiting anxiously!

I have recently got 189 grant for me & my family and i will be landing in Sydney soon. Like others , i have many questions in mind and i am asking them below. May be many of those questions have been answered but if you can provide link to answers , it would be sufficient.

Is there any cheap family comfortable accommodations for one month (1 May to 30 May) in Sydney? i have checked airbnb , you have any other options?

if i have Saudi driving licence , can i get there driving licence easily?

is there any safe service provider who can give me Australia address and post my documents to international address? i want to use that address for my bank accounts, driving licence cards etc.

is it safe to land now for month after getting grant and then show up again in Australia after 2 years?

regards,


----------



## hena15

Hadi789 said:


> First of all congratulations to all those who got grant and best wishes for those who are waiting anxiously!
> 
> I have recently got 189 grant for me & my family and i will be landing in Sydney soon. Like others , i have many questions in mind and i am asking them below. May be many of those questions have been answered but if you can provide link to answers , it would be sufficient.
> 
> Is there any cheap family comfortable accommodations for one month (1 May to 30 May) in Sydney? i have checked airbnb , you have any other options?
> 
> if i have Saudi driving licence , can i get there driving licence easily?
> 
> is there any safe service provider who can give me Australia address and post my documents to international address? i want to use that address for my bank accounts, driving licence cards etc.
> 
> is it safe to land now for month after getting grant and then show up again in Australia after 2 years?
> 
> regards,



Congratulations!!!


----------



## hena15

No grants today??? seems a dry day..


----------



## NB

Hadi789 said:


> First of all congratulations to all those who got grant and best wishes for those who are waiting anxiously!
> 
> I have recently got 189 grant for me & my family and i will be landing in Sydney soon. Like others , i have many questions in mind and i am asking them below. May be many of those questions have been answered but if you can provide link to answers , it would be sufficient.
> 
> Is there any cheap family comfortable accommodations for one month (1 May to 30 May) in Sydney? i have checked airbnb , you have any other options?
> 
> if i have Saudi driving licence , can i get there driving licence easily?
> 
> is there any safe service provider who can give me Australia address and post my documents to international address? i want to use that address for my bank accounts, driving licence cards etc.
> 
> is it safe to land now for month after getting grant and then show up again in Australia after 2 years?
> 
> regards,


This writeup May be useful for you
Please be warned that I did not write it
I just copied pasted it

I recently went through the process of obtaining of Full driving licence of Australia based on my Saudi Arabia Driving Licence. Following information would be useful for you too:

If you want to obtain full class C car driving licence in Australia based on overseas licence then your overseas licence must be at least three years old for sure.
Secondly, The rules vary from state to state in Australia. For example, In Sydney NSW the state department of transport does not recognize Saudi Driving licence directly they ask for further verification from the Embassy of Saudi Arabia in Australia but in Perth WA, No embassy verification is required for Overseas licence of Saudi Arabia and person can immediately start process of obtaining of Australian Driving Licence. So you better visit the intended state Department of Transport website for Specific information rather then in general.
If the state department of Transport recognized your overseas licence and it is three years old then you would be able to skip a lot of steps like mandatory driving Classes, Provisional licence etc. So if your overseas licence is recognized you would have to go through only :
Eye testing done at Department of Transport of the state
THEORY Test (Its MCQ based and test your knowledge of road rules and driving )
Practical Driving Test (PDA), An assessment officer from department of transport would sit with you and will judge your driving skills based on Australian Road and Driving Rules.
EXTRA TIPS:

If you are an expatriate in UAE then I am not really sure whether the Embassy of UAE in Australia would be helpful in providing you the verification of your driving licence, at least from my knowledge Saudi Arabia embassy is not cooperative in this regard if you were an expatriate in Saudi Arabia.
Full Class C Car Licence in Sydney NSW, Melbourne VIC allow you to drive both manual and automatic transmission cars irrespective of whether you used an automatic transmission car in your Practical driving test but its not the case with Perth WA department of transport.
Hope it would be useful information for you .

Cheers.


----------



## Travel1122

hena15 said:


> No grants today??? seems a dry day..


Yea pretty silent today.. not many grants for past few days..


----------



## Abysmal

Hadi789 said:


> First of all congratulations to all those who got grant and best wishes for those who are waiting anxiously!
> 
> I have recently got 189 grant for me & my family and i will be landing in Sydney soon. Like others , i have many questions in mind and i am asking them below. May be many of those questions have been answered but if you can provide link to answers , it would be sufficient.
> 
> Is there any cheap family comfortable accommodations for one month (1 May to 30 May) in Sydney? i have checked airbnb , you have any other options?
> 
> if i have Saudi driving licence , can i get there driving licence easily?
> 
> is there any safe service provider who can give me Australia address and post my documents to international address? i want to use that address for my bank accounts, driving licence cards etc.
> 
> is it safe to land now for month after getting grant and then show up again in Australia after 2 years?
> 
> regards,


Congratulations 🎊 please share your points breakdown


----------



## sen.harsha

*When this waiting game will get over*

Hello Everyone,
I am waiting for my grant since long now  ..my timelines-
Invitation received = 11 Sep 2018
Points - 85 (Spouse point claimed)
Visa Lodged- 7 October 2018
PPC and Medicals were done - 2 Oct 2018

CO contacted - 15 Jan 2019, for spouse PTE score card.
Provided the score card and dropped email on the same day 11am IST.

Waiting since thn..... this wait is so frustrating. Any similar cases, please post? 
When can I expect the grant?


----------



## Kaur preet

Hi guys
We have 485 visa which is expiring on 21 march 2019, and i already lodged my 189 . I just left my 12 month baby in india .
1. I just need to know can I bring my baby back before receiving 189 grant. 
2. Is it mandatory for my baby to be in australia at the time of grant 
Please let me know
Thanks


----------



## sczachariah

Hello experts,

My experience is as:

Company Y : 5 years
Company X : 3.5 years

Now while lodging visa application, I did split and entered my employment history as below:
1. Company Y : 5 years (Claiming points - Yes)
2. Company X : 1.5 years (Claiming points - Yes)
3. Company X : 2 years (Claiming points - No [since ACS deducted 2years])

Am I doing the right thing or was being over specific ?

Cheers!!


----------



## Rajesh arora

Hadi789 said:


> First of all congratulations to all those who got grant and best wishes for those who are waiting anxiously!
> 
> I have recently got 189 grant for me & my family and i will be landing in Sydney soon. Like others , i have many questions in mind and i am asking them below. May be many of those questions have been answered but if you can provide link to answers , it would be sufficient.
> 
> Is there any cheap family comfortable accommodations for one month (1 May to 30 May) in Sydney? i have checked airbnb , you have any other options?
> 
> if i have Saudi driving licence , can i get there driving licence easily?
> 
> is there any safe service provider who can give me Australia address and post my documents to international address? i want to use that address for my bank accounts, driving licence cards etc.
> 
> is it safe to land now for month after getting grant and then show up again in Australia after 2 years?
> 
> regards,


Congratulations


----------



## NB

sczachariah said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> My experience is as:
> 
> Company Y : 5 years
> Company X : 3.5 years
> 
> Now while lodging visa application, I did split and entered my employment history as below:
> 1. Company Y : 5 years (Claiming points - Yes)
> 2. Company X : 1.5 years (Claiming points - Yes)
> 3. Company X : 2 years (Claiming points - No [since ACS deducted 2years])
> 
> Am I doing the right thing or was being over specific ?
> 
> Cheers!!


You have done the absolutely right thing

Cheers


----------



## NB

sen.harsha said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am waiting for my grant since long now  ..my timelines-
> Invitation received = 11 Sep 2018
> Points - 85 (Spouse point claimed)
> Visa Lodged- 7 October 2018
> PPC and Medicals were done - 2 Oct 2018
> 
> CO contacted - 15 Jan 2019, for spouse PTE score card.
> Provided the score card and dropped email on the same day 11am IST.
> 
> Waiting since thn..... this wait is so frustrating. Any similar cases, please post?
> When can I expect the grant?


You have no cause for frustration 

You have delayed your own processing by not attaching the Pte score for your wife, which was a very essential document as you have claimed spouse points
There is no excuse for not attaching the same in the first instance itself 

You will now have to wait patiently for grant 

Cheers


----------



## Adarsha

sen.harsha said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am waiting for my grant since long now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..my timelines-
> Invitation received = 11 Sep 2018
> Points - 85 (Spouse point claimed)
> Visa Lodged- 7 October 2018
> PPC and Medicals were done - 2 Oct 2018
> 
> CO contacted - 15 Jan 2019, for spouse PTE score card.
> Provided the score card and dropped email on the same day 11am IST.
> 
> Waiting since thn..... this wait is so frustrating. Any similar cases, please post?
> When can I expect the grant?



Bro wait patiently. I got co contact yesterday 12th march for medical sheet to be uploaded. my agent has done it at the time of lodgement but dont know why they are asking it again. So it is really frustrating as I was waiting for direct grant and they are asking for document which was already uploaded. Anyway we cannot do anything beside waiting. 

My timeline 
Invitation 11th nov 
Visa lodged 23rd nov 2018
Co contact 12th march 2019


----------



## Mamatha Kollu

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and wanted to know if anyone with ANZSCO Code : 263312 have received the invitation in the month of March 2019 with 75 points.

My points breakdown:
ANZSCO Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Age - 30 points
Bachelors - 15 points
English PTE - 20 points
Professional Year - 5 points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points


ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 JUNE 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 10 AUG 2018

PTE 1st attempt (11th MAR 2018): L 75 R 67 S 90 W 67

EOI Lodged: 12 AUG 2018, 65 Points

PTE 2nd attempt (19th FEB 2019): L 80 R 79 S 80 W 90

189 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 75 Points
190 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 80 Points

Thank you,
Mamatha.


----------



## Mamatha Kollu

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and wanted to know if anyone with ANZSCO Code : 263312 have received the invitation in the month of March 2019 with 75 points.

My points breakdown:
ANZSCO Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Age - 30 points
Bachelors - 15 points
English PTE - 20 points
Professional Year - 5 points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points


ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 JUNE 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 10 AUG 2018

PTE 1st attempt (11th MAR 2018): L 75 R 67 S 90 W 67

EOI Lodged: 12 AUG 2018, 65 Points

PTE 2nd attempt (19th FEB 2019): L 80 R 79 S 80 W 90

189 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 75 Points
190 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 80 Points

Thank you,
Mamatha.


----------



## asadnk86

While looking through the blog I came across your post regarding the same issue @farh, as I was facing. I also had exactly the same CO contact on Mar 6th for funtional English of Spouse. Although, I submitted them but they require transcripts. Anyways, I have uploaded the requirement but could not see any confirmation button and was getting worried if I was the only one facing the problem. Please let me know if Aarav or your statuses change since I am still seeing "Status as received" 



farh said:


> Great!
> 
> Let's wait and see. What more can be done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaravmittal009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contacted Imimi support, and they advised its usual behavior and just need to upload the documents. Need not to worry about information provided button.
> Anyone else facing a similar situation, please advise.
Click to expand...


----------



## jovitalobo

Sharmak said:


> Hi, any Indian in this group who is settled in Dubai who has got the grant. How many days you were given before the IED, as the PCC here is valid only for 3 months pls advise




I received the grant within 90 days of lodging. Had applied for the Dubai PCC prior to lodging the visa.


----------



## NB

Mamatha Kollu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to know if anyone with ANZSCO Code : 263312 have received the invitation in the month of March 2019 with 75 points.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> ANZSCO Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> Age - 30 points
> Bachelors - 15 points
> English PTE - 20 points
> Professional Year - 5 points
> Australian Study Requirement - 5 points
> 
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 JUNE 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome : 10 AUG 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt (11th MAR 2018): L 75 R 67 S 90 W 67
> 
> EOI Lodged: 12 AUG 2018, 65 Points
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt (19th FEB 2019): L 80 R 79 S 80 W 90
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 75 Points
> 190 EOI Lodged: 20 FEB 2019, 80 Points
> 
> Thank you,
> Mamatha.


As per Iscah unofficial results, all applications till 11/02/2019 with 75 points have been cleared under 2613

The cutoff date moved by about 12 days

Hopefully you should get the invite in the coming round in April 

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,
I want to know how do we come to know that CO has contacted us for any details? Where to check and how to reply to the CO question? I have lodged my application on 22-Feb-2019. I know that i need to wait for a while but what to know how CO will contact us so that i might not miss any questions asked by the CO. 
Your reply is much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## SG

asadnk86 said:


> While looking through the blog I came across your post regarding the same issue @farh, as I was facing. I also had exactly the same CO contact on Mar 6th for funtional English of Spouse. Although, I submitted them but they require transcripts. Anyways, I have uploaded the requirement but could not see any confirmation button and was getting worried if I was the only one facing the problem. Please let me know if Aarav or your statuses change since I am still seeing "Status as received"


Sharing some information which I came across earlier:
Similar case happened to another person. (Don't remember the name). 
CO contacted for additional documents. After uploading the documents in the others sections, there was no button to click - "Yes, I have provided additional documents".
Status in ImmiAccount still showed as "Received".
The question arised - whether or not the CO received the uploaded documents!
So, the person had called the Immi customer care and got this reply - You will not see status change anymore unless it is declined or paused due to some major information missing.


----------



## Mamatha Kollu

NB said:


> As per Iscah unofficial results, all applications till 11/02/2019 with 75 points have been cleared under 2613
> 
> The cutoff date moved by about 12 days
> 
> Hopefully you should get the invite in the coming round in April
> 
> Cheers


Okay. Thank you for your reply.

How about march invitations did the invitation rounds happened on 11th march as it is a public holiday??


----------



## phlurker

I think it happened March 10th.



Mamatha Kollu said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per Iscah unofficial results, all applications till 11/02/2019 with 75 points have been cleared under 2613
> 
> The cutoff date moved by about 12 days
> 
> Hopefully you should get the invite in the coming round in April
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Thank you for your reply.
> 
> How about march invitations did the invitation rounds happened on 11th march as it is a public holiday??
Click to expand...


----------



## vijgin

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I want to know how do we come to know that CO has contacted us for any details? Where to check and how to reply to the CO question? I have lodged my application on 22-Feb-2019. I know that i need to wait for a while but what to know how CO will contact us so that i might not miss any questions asked by the CO.
> Your reply is much appreciated.
> Thank you.


Friends,
Any inputs?


----------



## jacky101010

you will get an email from [email protected] with a title "IMMI s56 request....."

But seeing the trend, you won't get any update for at least another 2 months.


----------



## vijgin

jacky101010 said:


> you will get an email from [email protected] with a title "IMMI s56 request....."
> 
> But seeing the trend, you won't get any update for at least another 2 months.


Thank you for your reply. 
whether we can see any messages in Immi account Login?


----------



## jacky101010

yes you should be able to


----------



## SG

asadnk86 said:


> While looking through the blog I came across your post regarding the same issue @farh, as I was facing. I also had exactly the same CO contact on Mar 6th for funtional English of Spouse. Although, I submitted them but they require transcripts. Anyways, I have uploaded the requirement but could not see any confirmation button and was getting worried if I was the only one facing the problem. Please let me know if Aarav or your statuses change since I am still seeing "Status as received"





Mamatha Kollu said:


> Okay. Thank you for your reply.
> 
> How about march invitations did the invitation rounds happened on 11th march as it is a public holiday??


The 189 Invitation Round for March 2019 happened a day earlier.
10th March 2019, 12:00:00 AM


----------



## vijgin

vijgin said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> whether we can see any messages in Immi account Login?


Thank you.


----------



## vijgin

jacky101010 said:


> yes you should be able to


Thank you.


----------



## attishire

I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick. 
ANZSCO: 261313
lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve. 
CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March. 
Grant date: 13th March.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

vijgin said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> whether we can see any messages in Immi account Login?


Yes

1. Login to ImmiAccount.
2. Click on View Details (button) on left bottom corner.
3. Click on Messages (under Menu - left navigation pane)


----------



## Divkasi

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Many congratulations


----------



## SG

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congratulations attishire 

Since you had 2 CO contacts, can you elaborate your replies back to the CO. This would help people in this group.


----------



## navjot2887

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Congratulations !!!


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants! All the best!


----------



## balaaspire17

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Congrats! All the best for your future.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna090892

Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife. 

Cheers!!


----------



## JT86

krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations!! All the best! Timelines?


----------



## navjot2887

krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations !!
Time line please


----------



## krishna090892

JT86 said:


> Congratulations!! All the best! Timelines?


ANZSCO - 261313
EOI Lodged 29 Jan 2018
DOI - 11 Nov 2018
Date of lodgement - 25 Nov 2018
Grant - 13 Mar 2019


----------



## hena15

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Wow.. this is super quick grant after CO contact!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## hena15

krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations krishna090892  Good luck for your future!!


----------



## Ria Varma

Congratulations.

Your CO superquick. I wish my CO Sophie will also get up and act quick.

Regards,
Ria



attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## starcool

Hello Seniors,
I have submitted my visa application today... I haven't done my medicals yet, I don't see any option to generate HAP id, at my immigration account. Can someone guide me please?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Tejred1984

Hi Friends,

May I know from which emailid will the visa be granted?

Thanks


----------



## nikhileshp

starcool said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I have submitted my visa application today... I haven't done my medicals yet, I don't see any option to generate HAP id, at my immigration account. Can someone guide me please?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


https://www.am22tech.com/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/


----------



## Divkasi

krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!




Congratulations


----------



## SG

krishna090892 said:


> ANZSCO - 261313
> EOI Lodged 29 Jan 2018
> DOI - 11 Nov 2018
> Date of lodgement - 25 Nov 2018
> Grant - 13 Mar 2019


Congratulations Krishna


----------



## nkvijayran

*CO Contact*

Hi,

I have got CO contact for spouse functional english evidence which I already have uploaded. In the attachment in the immi account it says:

"You should provide your response in writing."
"Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."

And this is also written:

"Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."


I am confused, I have only uploaded the document. Should I drop a mail to CO to make him/her aware that I have uploaded the document?

PLEASE SUGGEST


----------



## rr1245

Same here. I have provided spouse PTE in immi account, however CO asked for it again. surprisingly they hv mentioned that PTE is valid for only 12 months while lodging visa in the request check list. she has given her test in April 2017 and we lodged in sep 2018.




nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got CO contact for spouse functional english evidence which I already have uploaded. In the attachment in the immi account it says:
> 
> "You should provide your response in writing."
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> And this is also written:
> 
> "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> 
> I am confused, I have only uploaded the document. Should I drop a mail to CO to make him/her aware that I have uploaded the document?
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST


----------



## rr1245

Hi,

Congrats.

Did you respond to the email or uploaded the info in immi account?



hena15 said:


> Wow.. this is super quick grant after CO contact!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## SG

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got CO contact for spouse functional english evidence which I already have uploaded. In the attachment in the immi account it says:
> 
> "You should provide your response in writing."
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> And this is also written:
> 
> "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> 
> I am confused, I have only uploaded the document. Should I drop a mail to CO to make him/her aware that I have uploaded the document?
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST


1. Provide the document again to CO which you have uploaded.
2. Provide class XII and class X marksheets color scan.
2. Make a self declaration - MS Word document and then save it in PDF.
Write to the CO that the document that you are providing this document which is for Functional English of Spouse which you have obtained from **** University / College with stamp and seal (dated___).


----------



## Saif

rr1245 said:


> Same here. I have provided spouse PTE in immi account, however CO asked for it again. surprisingly they hv mentioned that PTE is valid for only 12 months while lodging visa in the request check list. she has given her test in April 2017 and we lodged in sep 2018.


Please upload again and reply back saying the same. This is all you can do. Best.


----------



## DVS105

krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations Krishna

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congratulations attishire!
Who is the CO? L?
While the consent letter suggests that one of your employer may be regulated, I am curious to know if you are an onshore applicant?

Likelyhood that employment verification was done and completed subject to the provision of consent form.

Either case, enjoy the moment and good luck for your next steps!

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> rr1245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I have provided spouse PTE in immi account, however CO asked for it again. surprisingly they hv mentioned that PTE is valid for only 12 months while lodging visa in the request check list. she has given her test in April 2017 and we lodged in sep 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Please upload again and reply back saying the same. This is all you can do. Best.
Click to expand...

Hey actually PTE scores for spouse(secondary applicant) is valid only for 12 months(that's what I remember reading long back on DHA website). She will have to take the test again. Or provide doc from University for medium if instruction as English or pay around 5200AUD.


----------



## Adarsha

vijgin said:


> vijgin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I want to know how do we come to know that CO has contacted us for any details? Where to check and how to reply to the CO question? I have lodged my application on 22-Feb-2019. I know that i need to wait for a while but what to know how CO will contact us so that i might not miss any questions asked by the CO.
> Your reply is much appreciated.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You can login in immiaccount and see if u got any message from department by clicking on message button. If u get grant then u will get grant letter whereas if co wish to contact u for any missing documents then u will received msg on same section.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Hey actually PTE scores for spouse is valid only for 12 months(that's what I remember reading long back on DHA website). She will have to take the test again. Or provide doc from University for medium if instruction as English or pay around 5200AUD.


Thanks Bando, just noticed 2017...


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


krishna090892 said:


> ANZSCO - 261313
> EOI Lodged 29 Jan 2018
> DOI - 11 Nov 2018
> Date of lodgement - 25 Nov 2018
> Grant - 13 Mar 2019


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey actually PTE scores for spouse is valid only for 12 months(that's what I remember reading long back on DHA website). She will have to take the test again. Or provide doc from University for medium if instruction as English or pay around 5200AUD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bando, just noticed 2017...
Click to expand...

U r welcome 🙂


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey actually PTE scores for spouse is valid only for 12 months(that's what I remember reading long back on DHA website). She will have to take the test again. Or provide doc from University for medium if instruction as English or pay around 5200AUD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bando, just noticed 2017...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U r welcome 🙂
Click to expand...

Can you please provide the related link?
It's a cause of worry for me now.


----------



## Tejred1984

Hi Bandish,

IELTS for secondary applicant is also valid for only 12 months?

Thanks


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> Can you please provide the related link?
> It's a cause of worry for me now.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

last section


----------



## Usha Balla

Saif said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide the related link?
> It's a cause of worry for me now.
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> last section
Click to expand...

It says in last 12months before you apply for visa. It means the scores should be valid when we lodge the visa.
Isn't it right?


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> It says in last 12months before you apply for visa. It means the scores should be valid when we lodge the visa.
> Isn't it right?


That's the understanding...it is the issue with OP, so they are right in asking for a retest.
...but you know well COs might ask for a newer test when they look at your expired scores having picked your file.


----------



## attishire

SG said:


> Congratulations attishire
> 
> 
> 
> Since you had 2 CO contacts, can you elaborate your replies back to the CO. This would help people in this group.


Thanks for the wishes.. 
1st CO contact reply:I again submitted my PTE score card, the mail confirmation that Pearson sent about the results sent to DHA and also attached a screenshot of error message which shows up while trying to resend, that the result can't be sent more than once to same recipient. Also replied via mail explaining that mail confirmation from Pearson and score card was already attached in the initial lodgement. Also, I had tried calling Pearson support centre and they too refused to send it again and mentioned this as well in the reply.
2nd CO contact : I typed out a personal consent statement mentioning that I'm providing the consent to proceed with my employment verification , signed it and then sent copy of it to the CO. Since this contact was from the CO's official mail id and no record of this contact was made on immiaccount , I just sent a mail reply with the consent statement and once again the referral letter (had the contact of my HR and was already submitted initially).

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide the related link?
> It's a cause of worry for me now.
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> last section
Click to expand...

Thanks Saifu 🙂


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Thanks Saifu 🙂


Welcome Bando


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says in last 12months before you apply for visa. It means the scores should be valid when we lodge the visa.
> Isn't it right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the understanding...it is the issue with OP, so they are right in asking for a retest.
> ...but you know well COs might ask for a newer test when they look at your expired scores having picked your file.
Click to expand...

Very true... At the time of lodgement, definitely the scores should be valid. 

And just my thoughts that we should have a buffer of minimum 5 months for the scores to remain valid,to avoid any possible CO contact.


----------



## Usha Balla

Saif said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says in last 12months before you apply for visa. It means the scores should be valid when we lodge the visa.
> Isn't it right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the understanding...it is the issue with OP, so they are right in asking for a retest.
> ...but you know well COs might ask for a newer test when they look at your expired scores having picked your file.
Click to expand...

Yup. Atleast I am good. No worries.


----------



## attishire

DVS105 said:


> Congratulations attishire!
> Who is the CO? L?
> While the consent letter suggests that one of your employer may be regulated, I am curious to know if you are an onshore applicant?
> 
> Likelyhood that employment verification was done and completed subject to the provision of consent form.
> 
> Either case, enjoy the moment and good luck for your next steps!
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Thanks for the wishes.. 
The CO was from Adelaide. I'm an onshore applicant but my company's base is in India and I'm deputed here. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## attishire

rr1245 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you respond to the email or uploaded the info in immi account?


Thanks for the wishes.. I uploaded the document and responded to the mail as well for the first CO contact. For the 2nd contact, I just responded on the mail to the CO.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## nkvijayran

*Confused*



nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got CO contact for spouse functional english evidence which I already have uploaded. In the attachment in the immi account it says:
> 
> "You should provide your response in writing."
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> And this is also written:
> 
> "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> 
> I am confused, I have only uploaded the document. Should I drop a mail to CO to make him/her aware that I have uploaded the document?
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST



Hi,

I am sorry but I am still confused with the above query.

PLEASE SUGGEST

Whether I should drop a mail to CO stating that I have uploaded the document as asked in the immi account or just uploading the document in the immi account would suffice and no need to intimate the CO about the upload.

Because these lines in the attachment are confusing:

"You should provide your response in writing."
"Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."

"Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."

My 28 days are about to get over.


----------



## NB

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry but I am still confused with the above query.
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST
> 
> Whether I should drop a mail to CO stating that I have uploaded the document as asked in the immi account or just uploading the document in the immi account would suffice and no need to intimate the CO about the upload.
> 
> Because these lines in the attachment are confusing:
> 
> "You should provide your response in writing."
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> My 28 days are about to get over.


Check if the information provided button is active or not in the Immiaccount dashboard ?

Cheers


----------



## nkvijayran

NB said:


> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry but I am still confused with the above query.
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST
> 
> Whether I should drop a mail to CO stating that I have uploaded the document as asked in the immi account or just uploading the document in the immi account would suffice and no need to intimate the CO about the upload.
> 
> Because these lines in the attachment are confusing:
> 
> "You should provide your response in writing."
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> My 28 days are about to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> Check if the information provided button is active or not in the Immiaccount dashboard ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


It is disabled


----------



## Usha Balla

nkvijayran said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry but I am still confused with the above query.
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST
> 
> Whether I should drop a mail to CO stating that I have uploaded the document as asked in the immi account or just uploading the document in the immi account would suffice and no need to intimate the CO about the upload.
> 
> Because these lines in the attachment are confusing:
> 
> "You should provide your response in writing."
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> My 28 days are about to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> Check if the information provided button is active or not in the Immiaccount dashboard ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is disabled
Click to expand...

I think they are accessible via mail now. They seem to be moving away from the 
Yesterday also some person got a co contact asking to approve private data or something via mail.


----------



## Bandish

Tejred1984 said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> IELTS for secondary applicant is also valid for only 12 months?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.

Please refer the post below for relevant link:



Saif said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> last section


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy!!! I have applied on Dec 03,2018. So far no CO contact or any such info from the agent who lodged on my behalf . Fingers crossed as it seems they have started on December applications as well.


----------



## daphne12

My husband gave his IELTS in oct'17 we have lodged the Visa application in jan'19. Does this suffice as functional English proof?


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry but I am still confused with the above query.
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST
> 
> Whether I should drop a mail to CO stating that I have uploaded the document as asked in the immi account or just uploading the document in the immi account would suffice and no need to intimate the CO about the upload.
> 
> Because these lines in the attachment are confusing:
> 
> "You should provide your response in writing."
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> My 28 days are about to get over.


Hey nkvijayran,

Was the "Information Provided (IP)" button ever enabled?
If you have already pressed the IP button, then you should not be worried.

"Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
I assume an email ID is mentioned as the contact details. You may attach the requested document in mail and send it to the email ID, as they have mentioned: "You should provide your response in writing."

Is it anywhere mentioned that you only need to attach documents in immiaccount ?


----------



## Bandish

daphne12 said:


> My husband gave his IELTS in oct'17 we have lodged the Visa application in jan'19. Does this suffice as functional English proof?


Is he secondary applicant? If so, he needs to take the test again (he can go for PTE as the results are faster compared to IELTS) as its already expired based on DHAs guidelines. Please refer the link below:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

I have a slight confusion here now, after going through the link. Earlier, I believe the 12 month expiry of functional English was only for secondary applicant and not primary applicant. But, in the link its not clear. DHA is changing the website, so the content now differs a bit. Someone please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Saif

daphne12 said:


> My husband gave his IELTS in oct'17 we have lodged the Visa application in jan'19. Does this suffice as functional English proof?


No, since you said functional english I'm assuming he is not the primary applicant, you might get a CO contact for the same as the results are valid for 12 months, refer to previous posts.
Best.


----------



## nkvijayran

*CO Contact*



Bandish said:


> Hey nkvijayran,
> 
> Was the "Information Provided (IP)" button ever enabled?
> If you have already pressed the IP button, then you should not be worried.
> 
> "Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> I assume an email ID is mentioned as the contact details. You may attach the requested document in mail and send it to the email ID, as they have mentioned: "You should provide your response in writing."
> 
> Is it anywhere mentioned that you only need to attach documents in immiaccount ?



*Was the "Information Provided (IP)" button ever enabled?*
*Yes, it was enabled until I didn't upload the requested document, after I uploaded the document it got disabled.*

*Is it anywhere mentioned that you only need to attach documents in immiaccount ?*
Below lines are mentioned in the attachment asking for the document.

*"You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will
also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount."

"Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We
do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments."*


----------



## Bandish

Bandish said:


> Is he secondary applicant? If so, he needs to take the test again (he can go for PTE as the results are faster compared to IELTS) as its already expired based on DHAs guidelines. Please refer the link below:
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> I have a slight confusion here now, after going through the link. Earlier, I believe the 12 month expiry of functional English was only for secondary applicant and not primary applicant. But, in the link its not clear. DHA is changing the website, so the content now differs a bit. Someone please clarify. Thanks.


Sorry, got confused. The terms are 'English language Skills (for Primary applicant)' and 'Functional English (for Secondary Applicant)'.

English Language Ability(Primary): Valid for the duration mentioned on the report card of that particular test.
Functional English(Secondary): Valid for 12 months. (Test should have been taken in the 12 months before you applied for the visa)


----------



## Tejred1984

Thanks for the info Bandish ..Appreciate it 👍


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> *Was the "Information Provided (IP)" button ever enabled?*
> *Yes, it was enabled until I didn't upload the requested document, after I uploaded the document it got disabled.*
> 
> *Is it anywhere mentioned that you only need to attach documents in immiaccount ?*
> Below lines are mentioned in the attachment asking for the document.
> 
> *"You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will
> also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount."
> 
> "Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We
> do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments."*


Did you press the button or it just got disabled by itself as soon as you uploaded the required documents? (Auto-disablement should not happen in general, as more than one document could be requested by CO)

When they say : 
You will also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount." : They mean that you can press the IP button to let them know.

What I can understand now is that you have already done what was required and don't need to do anything else. 

All the Best !
Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Sorry, got confused. The terms are 'English language Skills (for Primary applicant)' and 'Functional English (for Secondary Applicant)'.
> 
> English Language Ability(Primary): Valid for the duration mentioned on the report card of that particular test.
> Functional English(Secondary): Valid for 12 months. (Test should have been taken in the 12 months before you applied for the visa)


Self diagnostic self healing ProBro


----------



## nkvijayran

*Thanks Bandish*



Bandish said:


> Did you press the button or it just got disabled by itself as soon as you uploaded the required documents? (Auto-disablement should not happen in general, as more than one document could be requested by CO)
> 
> When they say :
> You will also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount." : They mean that you can press the IP button to let them know.
> 
> What I can understand now is that you have already done what was required and don't need to do anything else.
> 
> All the Best !
> Wish you a speedy grant


Thanks Bandish


----------



## turiguiliano

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I want to know how do we come to know that CO has contacted us for any details? Where to check and how to reply to the CO question? I have lodged my application on 22-Feb-2019. I know that i need to wait for a while but what to know how CO will contact us so that i might not miss any questions asked by the CO.
> Your reply is much appreciated.
> Thank you.


Co contacts info will be present in the messages section in immiaccount. In my case, I saw the status was changed "Initial assessment" from received. Upon providing info, it changed to "Further assessment". Not sure, if this is the standard but this is what I observed.


----------



## Saif

turiguiliano said:


> Co contacts info will be present in the messages section in immiaccount. In my case, I saw the status was changed "Initial assessment" from received. Upon providing info, it changed to "Further assessment". Not sure, if this is the standard but this is what I observed.


Mine was received and then finalized..no set pattern...


----------



## turiguiliano

Saif said:


> Mine was received and then finalized..no set pattern...


Did you have a co contact ? I'm assuming, for co contacts case, there might be intermediate statuses like initial assessment, further assessment etc.

Received to finalized sounds right for direct grant cases.


----------



## turiguiliano

krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats.


----------



## turiguiliano

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Awesome. Congrats. What was your response for asking PTE scores again ? Did you upload again or just replied to that email ?


----------



## Saif

turiguiliano said:


> Did you have a co contact ? I'm assuming, for co contacts case, there might be intermediate statuses like initial assessment, further assessment etc.
> 
> Received to finalized sounds right for direct grant cases.


Nopes.
Most people with CO contact reported the same as you.


----------



## Tejred1984

Hi friends,

It seems cases lodged in December 2018 are moving at a very slow pace and have not moved beyond December 10th, 2018 on immi tracker. Any idea if the time take for grant usually is increased during March - April months for any particular reason?


Appraise any response.


----------



## hena15

Tejred1984 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> It seems cases lodged in December 2018 are moving at a very slow pace and have not moved beyond December 10th, 2018 on immi tracker. Any idea if the time take for grant usually is increased during March - April months for any particular reason?
> 
> 
> Appraise any response.


I have also noticed the same . Experts, please comment on this


----------



## Kaur preet

Hi guys
I got CO contact on 18 feb and my agent replied on 20 feb for VAC2 payment invoice request . Is there any way i can check the invoive request in my immiaccount 
Still waiting for the invoice


----------



## shellady

Hi All!

Just saw in immitracker today that someone was contacted asking for colored copy of passport of all applicants. Did you all upload colored copy? 

I have lodged my application on Dec 20, 2018. I only uploaded black&white version since I had it certified as true copy (printed it in b&w since it is costly to print the documents in color, had it certified, scanned and uploaded).

Do you think I need to upload the colored copy that is not certified? Will uploading additional documents just now affect my lodgement date/place in queue?


----------



## shellady

shellady said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just saw in immitracker today that someone was contacted asking for colored copy of passport of all applicants. Did you all upload colored copy?
> 
> I have lodged my application on Dec 20, 2018. I only uploaded black&white version since I had it certified as true copy (printed it in b&w since it is costly to print the documents in color, had it certified, scanned and uploaded).
> 
> Do you think I need to upload the colored copy that is not certified? Will uploading additional documents just now affect my lodgement date/place in queue?


By the way, I have a friend who got his visa granted already. He did the same thing (passport in b&w only) and received direct grant.
Just want to make sure since CO contact automatically means longer processing time.


----------



## Saif

shellady said:


> By the way, I have a friend who got his visa granted already. He did the same thing (passport in b&w only) and received direct grant.
> Just want to make sure since CO contact automatically means longer processing time.


B/W certified copies are fine, color scans without attestation work.
Adding more docs will not change anything except 'updated date'.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, got confused. The terms are 'English language Skills (for Primary applicant)' and 'Functional English (for Secondary Applicant)'.
> 
> English Language Ability(Primary): Valid for the duration mentioned on the report card of that particular test.
> Functional English(Secondary): Valid for 12 months. (Test should have been taken in the 12 months before you applied for the visa)
> 
> 
> 
> Self diagnostic self healing ProBro
Click to expand...

He he... What to do... Have heard.. God helps those who help themselves... 🙂 🙂 😛


----------



## Karl_Smith

*189 Submitted*

I just wanted to repost this as my previous one took so long to upload that it was already many pages back by the time it went online. The last part might be helpful to some.


Quick details: I teach in Australia already and my family are all citizens of Australia. Additionally, I have lived here for 8 years and originally come from England, so these thing might affect my processing, although I don't know if they will.

Applied for EOI with 75 points = March 9th
Invited to apply for 189 visa = March 10th
Submitted 189 = March 10th

Before receiving my EOI invite I had already done all of the document gathering, as well as IELTS and medicals. I had already named the files and completed the Form 80 and Form 1221. I have tried to cross my i's and dot my t's as much as possible, including uploading multiple forms of each evidence types as well as additional scans of documents that aren't as clear.

Additionally, although people are saying NOT to certify documents before upload, if you click on the ? on the upload page of the application, it often says "certified copy of...". So I certified it all.

I will post again with any updates along the way.

Good luck to all!


----------



## attishire

turiguiliano said:


> Awesome. Congrats. What was your response for asking PTE scores again ? Did you upload again or just replied to that email ?


Thanks.. I uploaded the docs and replied on the mail with another copy as well.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sivap33

That was very quick. lucky you. Congratulations!!



attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sivap33

Congratulations!!



krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## sivap33

Do not worry much, this is just a wait game. Those who fall lucky will get instantly and others will have to wait and get it eventually. The bottom line is everyone WILL get it. 
Wishing everyone a speedy grant.



Tejred1984 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> It seems cases lodged in December 2018 are moving at a very slow pace and have not moved beyond December 10th, 2018 on immi tracker. Any idea if the time take for grant usually is increased during March - April months for any particular reason?
> 
> 
> Appraise any response.


----------



## sunpedOZ

attishire said:


> Thanks.. I uploaded the docs and replied on the mail with another copy as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hey buddy,

Whicih email did you reply to? I have got a Co contact but i dont see any email apart from the [email protected]

Can you please give details, so that i would send an email to...


----------



## Da__N

Hi,

My current company refused to issue a letter with roles and responsibilities but they issued a HR letter on company letterhead with basic information (position, date of joining, salary and bank account number). Therefore, I got a SD from a colleague and uploaded both the SD & HR letter with other required proofs.

My question: the HR letter has a statement that it’s only valid for 3 month. In case of this validity expired, do I need to get and upload a new HR letter? 

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

attishire said:


> I received the grant today. The processing after CO contact was pretty quick.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> lodgement date : 10 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 7 March 2019 for PTE scores to be sent online which was already sent. Replied to CO on 8 March eve.
> CO contact: 12 March 2019 for privacy consent statement to verify employment . Replied on 12 March.
> Grant date: 13th March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

krishna090892 said:


> Got the Direct Grant this morning for me and my wife.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations


----------



## Ms86

Hi everyone,need some help.I do not see application check box in immiaccount .The application is in received status.How do I check if there are any messages from CO or does the status change with any messages.


----------



## sczachariah

NB said:


> sczachariah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts,
> 
> My experience is as:
> 
> Company Y : 5 years
> Company X : 3.5 years
> 
> Now while lodging visa application, I did split and entered my employment history as below:
> 1. Company Y : 5 years (Claiming points - Yes)
> 2. Company X : 1.5 years (Claiming points - Yes)
> 3. Company X : 2 years (Claiming points - No [since ACS deducted 2years])
> 
> Am I doing the right thing or was being over specific ?
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> You have done the absolutely right thing
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification Mate!!!


----------



## acooksfo

Received grant


----------



## acooksfo

acooksfo said:


> Received grant


 and below is the timeliness: visa lodged : Nov 19, 2018. 
Code : 261313
Co contact : Feb 7, 2019 for PCC
Grant : March 13, 2019.

Thank you everyone in the forum for all the help and I wish everyone for a speedy grant.

All the best.!


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Hi, Can anyone guess when can we expect visa grant. Current trend says 3-4 months, but agent tells 7 months. Also, how much time is given to enter first time with family after grant?


----------



## navi.iitd

*Delay in Medical and Supporting Document*

Hey Guys,

I got delayed in medical due to delay in doctor appointments here. After visiting this forum, I found that there are lot of supporting documents need to be attached for employment proof.

I lodged my 189 on 25th Jan.

My medical was in last week of Feb and I submitted extra documents in first week of this month. Will my cycle start on date of last document submitted or will it take 25th Jan.

Regards,
Naveen


----------



## sivap33

It will be the lodgment date which is 25th Jan in your case!!



navi.iitd said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got delayed in medical due to delay in doctor appointments here. After visiting this forum, I found that there are lot of supporting documents need to be attached for employment proof.
> 
> I lodged my 189 on 25th Jan.
> 
> My medical was in last week of Feb and I submitted extra documents in first week of this month. Will my cycle start on date of last document submitted or will it take 25th Jan.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen


----------



## sivap33

On an average, it would take 90 - 110 days for direct grant and if there is a CO contact then another 30 - 90 days would add up. 
The first entry date totally depends on your medicals and/or PCC dates. Experts, correct me if I am wrong.



amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi, Can anyone guess when can we expect visa grant. Current trend says 3-4 months, but agent tells 7 months. Also, how much time is given to enter first time with family after grant?


----------



## navi.iitd

sivap33 said:


> It will be the lodgment date which is 25th Jan in your case!!


Thanks


----------



## sivap33

Congratulations!!
Enjoy your moment and good luck..



acooksfo said:


> and below is the timeliness: visa lodged : Nov 19, 2018.
> Code : 261313
> Co contact : Feb 7, 2019 for PCC
> Grant : March 13, 2019.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum for all the help and I wish everyone for a speedy grant.
> 
> All the best.!


----------



## acooksfo

Thank you Sivap33.

QUOTE=sivap33;14825476]Congratulations!!
Enjoy your moment and good luck..



acooksfo said:


> and below is the timeliness: visa lodged : Nov 19, 2018.
> Code : 261313
> Co contact : Feb 7, 2019 for PCC
> Grant : March 13, 2019.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum for all the help and I wish everyone for a speedy grant.
> 
> All the best.!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## charan0488

*PTE Score validity*

Hi Guys,

Could you please help in clarifying my doubts below.

I have filed my application on 14 Nov 2018 (me+spouse) with 75 points. I have claimed 5 partner points. Got a CO contact on 19 Feb, asking for employment evidence (s56). Responded on 20 Feb and waiting !!!

The concern i have is wrt the dates of our PTE scores:
Primary applicant PTE date: *05 Apr 2017*
Secondary Applicant PTE date: *09 Mar 2018*

Does that mean we both have to give PTE exam again, as our PTE score cards are 2 years and 1 year old for primary & secondary applicants respectively?


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## Midit629

Hi Guys,
I submitted my EOI for 189 on 19th Jan 2019 with 70 points and updated it with 80 points(PTE score 87 -20 marks) on March 9 th and I got invite after 2 hours.Just one query 1) ACS deducted 2 years still I was able to score 10 in experience but I included this deducted years employment in my EOI how ever this has not impacted points I claimed ,will it impact my Visa application? Please suggest


----------



## intruder_

Midit629 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 on 19th Jan 2019 with 70 points and updated it with 80 points(PTE score 87 -20 marks) on March 9 th and I got invite after 2 hours.Just one query 1) ACS deducted 2 years still I was able to score 10 in experience but I included this deducted years employment in my EOI how ever this has not impacted points I claimed ,will it impact my Visa application? Please suggest


Ideally and as expected from an applicant, he understands the ACS report and claims points according to the result provided. In your scenario although you're points do not increase/decrease even after including the deducted years of experience now, your claims are wrong and may cause issues.

It now depends on how CO allocated to your case looks at it, but there are chances it may get affected.

From your end, As an alternative you can create a new EOI with correct skilled employment details, let the current invite expire and wait for an invite again. That way you can have assurance since you can back your claims in the Visa application with suitable required evidences next time you get invited.

However, The call is yours if you want to continue with the current invite or create a new EOI and wait.

Expert's can correct my reading of the scenario and or suggest otherwise.


----------



## harpreet22

It's been 3.5 months since I applied for my visa, still no response. Can someone please let me know when I can expect a response?
Medicals expired in Feb 2019.


----------



## sivap33

Hello Everyone,

Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.

Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again

As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.

God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!

Here is my timeline:

__________________
ANZSCO Code : 261311 
EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
Invited: 11 NOV 2018
Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019

IED 19 DEC 2019.


----------



## sapdeva

hena15 said:


> Wow.. this is super quick grant after CO contact!!  Congratulations!!!


Congrats for speedy grant.

can you please elaborate "privacy consent statement to verify employment " and what you sent to CO.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Divkasi

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.




Many congratulations


----------



## balaaspire17

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.




Congrats! All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants! All the best!


----------



## Bandish

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.


Congratulations sivap33 🙂
Best wishes to you and your family 🙂
Enjoy the moment ...


----------



## SG

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.


Congratulations


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.


Another one from December,2018. So this will definitely increase the curiosity levels now. I have lodged my visa on Dec 3,2018 under Anzsco code 261313, fingers crossed for the grant in coming weeks. Best wishes to all of us. And big congratulations to you buddy!!! 🙂🙂🍻


----------



## jacky101010

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Another one from December,2018. So this will definitely increase the curiosity levels now. I have lodged my visa on Dec 3,2018 under Anzsco code 261313, fingers crossed for the grant in coming weeks. Best wishes to all of us. And big congratulations to you buddy!!! 🙂🙂🍻


I think you, and the majority of Nov applicants can expect a grant by the end of this month.
Hopefully a speedy grant for you!
And congratz too all who have got their grant already!

But oh boy, the number of applications in November is surely through the roof eh.
Most of the applicants got the grant >80days while there are a lot of Sep and Oct applicants who got it within 60-80 days.


----------



## spirecode

dec 27th i replied co contact for rnr letter. assumin mine is again in q hopin my turn too comes by march end as i complete 90 days aftr co contact just crossed fingered
261313/onshore


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

jacky101010 said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from December,2018. So this will definitely increase the curiosity levels now. I have lodged my visa on Dec 3,2018 under Anzsco code 261313, fingers crossed for the grant in coming weeks. Best wishes to all of us. And big congratulations to you buddy!!! 🙂🙂🍻
> 
> 
> 
> I think you, and the majority of Nov applicants can expect a grant by the end of this month.
> Hopefully a speedy grant for you!
> And congratz too all who have got their grant already!
> 
> But oh boy, the number of applications in November is surely through the roof eh.
> Most of the applicants got the grant >80days while there are a lot of Sep and Oct applicants who got it within 60-80 days.
Click to expand...

Yeps buddy,lets just hope for the best. I just got in touch with my agent and he has sent me the snapshot of my account status. It's in received status and just below that there is a note mentioned of the actual processing time being 7-8 months. So it seems that it all depends how active is your case officer and how good is your application with all the supporting documents. I was all patiently waiting till now but curiosity will definitely bug time and again.


----------



## jacky101010

Just wait patiently, you will get an update by the end of this month.
Think of this as a 2nd chance for you to double check your documentation.
The last thing you want is a CO contact after 100 days waiting.
Dot every i and cross all the T.
Check any forms that are applicable to u: 80, 1221, 815, 956, check whether you still can send PTE result to DOHA, all employment evidences, spouse english proficiency, evidence of relationship, PCC.

Remember, waiting for 2 weeks is always better than 2 months!


----------



## Marcus_1104

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Yeps buddy,lets just hope for the best. I just got in touch with my agent and he has sent me the snapshot of my account status. It's in received status and just below that there is a note mentioned of the actual processing time being 7-8 months. So it seems that it all depends how active is your case officer and how good is your application with all the supporting documents. I was all patiently waiting till now but curiosity will definitely bug time and again.


are you applying for subclass 189? cuz if yes then are you sure your agent are sending you the latest screenshot of your account status? becuase current estimated processing time for subclass 189 should be 5-7 months.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Marcus_1104 said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps buddy,lets just hope for the best. I just got in touch with my agent and he has sent me the snapshot of my account status. It's in received status and just below that there is a note mentioned of the actual processing time being 7-8 months. So it seems that it all depends how active is your case officer and how good is your application with all the supporting documents. I was all patiently waiting till now but curiosity will definitely bug time and again.
> 
> 
> 
> are you applying for subclass 189? cuz if yes then are you sure your agent are sending you the latest screenshot of your account status? becuase current estimated processing time for subclass 189 should be 5-7 months.
Click to expand...

thanks buddy for correcting me. I rechecked the snapshot and its 5-7 months. So,apologies there!!!


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

jacky101010 said:


> Just wait patiently, you will get an update by the end of this month.
> Think of this as a 2nd chance for you to double check your documentation.
> The last thing you want is a CO contact after 100 days waiting.
> Dot every i and cross all the T.
> Check any forms that are applicable to u: 80, 1221, 815, 956, check whether you still can send PTE result to DOHA, all employment evidences, spouse english proficiency, evidence of relationship, PCC.
> 
> Remember, waiting for 2 weeks is always better than 2 months!


Agreed buddy. I called my agent and he has assured me that we are good on our part. I will stop overthinking now and just wait patiently. All the best to all of us who are waiting!!!!😊😊😊😊


----------



## vijgin

Hi,
I have not been contacted by CO yet but can is sent my PTE scores directly to them, if so how?


----------



## aarpriase

*Spouse language test validity*



Bandish said:


> Sorry, got confused. The terms are 'English language Skills (for Primary applicant)' and 'Functional English (for Secondary Applicant)'.
> 
> English Language Ability(Primary): Valid for the duration mentioned on the report card of that particular test.
> Functional English(Secondary): Valid for 12 months. (Test should have been taken in the 12 months before you applied for the visa)


Isn't it contradicting with EOI rules, as while submitting/updating my EOI i had answered below question for me and my spouse ( I am claiming partner points as well )

"Has the client's partner undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months"

I was under the impression that it is ok for my spouse to attach score from Oct 2017 as, while submitting EOI they wanted us to have english test taken in last 3 years but as per Functional english requirement,it says 12 months. Kind of confusing...

My spouse took english exam in Oct 2017 with overall 7.5 and i have lodged my application in Feb 2019. Spouse schooling education was with CBSE board and did MCA and working as software engineer from last 13 years. Do you guys recommend to go for another english test ?


----------



## hena15

acooksfo said:


> and below is the timeliness: visa lodged : Nov 19, 2018.
> Code : 261313
> Co contact : Feb 7, 2019 for PCC
> Grant : March 13, 2019.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum for all the help and I wish everyone for a speedy grant.
> 
> All the best.!


Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## hena15

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.


Congratulations


----------



## Da__N

Hi,

My current company refused to issue a letter with roles and responsibilities, but they issued an HR letter (on company letterhead) with basic information (position, date of joining, salary and bank account number). Therefore, I got a SD from a colleague and uploaded both the SD & HR letter with other required proofs.

My question: the HR letter has a statement that it’s only valid for 3 month. In case of this validity expired, do I need to get and upload a new HR letter? 

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> My current company refused to issue a letter with roles and responsibilities, but they issued an HR letter (on company letterhead) with basic information (position, date of joining, salary and bank account number). Therefore, I got a SD from a colleague and uploaded both the SD & HR letter with other required proofs.
> 
> My question: the HR letter has a statement that it’s only valid for 3 month. In case of this validity expired, do I need to get and upload a new HR letter?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upload when the CO asks for it, hopefully it wont be required.

Best,
Saif


----------



## JJOHNS1

HI All,
Happy to inform that we received our PR today.
EOI was received on Nov11.
Lodged date: Dec 8
Grant: March 14

I appreciate all Your Guidance. I have a couple of questions:
My Wife(Dependent visa) is travelling to Australia after 3 days on short term Visa(Temporary Subclass 400) from her company. Since we got the PR today, any idea what will happen with the other visa? should we be doing something on this? 
Also, we just need to keep a copy of the PR document while travelling to Australia?
Please advise/


----------



## Saif

JJOHNS1 said:


> HI All,
> Happy to inform that we received our PR today.
> EOI was received on Nov11.
> Lodged date: Dec 8
> Grant: March 14
> 
> I appreciate all Your Guidance. I have a couple of questions:
> My Wife(Dependent visa) is travelling to Australia after 3 days on short term Visa(Temporary Subclass 400) from her company. Since we got the PR today, any idea what will happen with the other visa? should we be doing something on this?
> Also, we just need to keep a copy of the PR document while travelling to Australia?
> Please advise/


1. Her old visa would've already been cancelled the day she got her PR. Nothing is required from your end, she'll now be traveling on her 189.
2. Not required as the visa is linked to your PP. But I would keep one myself just in case.

Many congratulations.


----------



## hena15

JJOHNS1 said:


> HI All,
> Happy to inform that we received our PR today.
> EOI was received on Nov11.
> Lodged date: Dec 8
> Grant: March 14
> 
> I appreciate all Your Guidance. I have a couple of questions:
> My Wife(Dependent visa) is travelling to Australia after 3 days on short term Visa(Temporary Subclass 400) from her company. Since we got the PR today, any idea what will happen with the other visa? should we be doing something on this?
> Also, we just need to keep a copy of the PR document while travelling to Australia?
> Please advise/


Congratulations..


----------



## JJOHNS1

Saif said:


> 1. Her old visa would've already been cancelled the day she got her PR. Nothing is required from your end, she'll now be traveling on her 189.
> 2. Not required as the visa is linked to your PP. But I would keep one myself just in case.
> 
> Many congratulations.


Thanks a lot Saif.. That is good. We got it at the correct time as she is going to Melbourne from her office. we got our Entry date in May first week as my USA PCC was done in May-2017.. Now I am also planning to go there and stay at her company's Expense


----------



## priyankarishi

Hi All,

I received a CO contact today. As expected, the CO requested for passport holding country(Sri Lanka) PCC. My husband lived in India from the age of 3 and currently living in UAE. We got PCC from both the countries. However,getting PCC from sri Lanka is haywire, we have been following up with Sri Lankan embassy for almost 4 months now. We now need to figure out a way to get this ASAP. Hope we find a solution https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/mad.gif

I have few queries now, 

1. If I had received CO for PCC, does this mean all the other documents are ok? Or is there a chance for another CO contact?
2. The status in Immi account is still received. Why is it so?


----------



## Tejred1984

Hey Priyankarishi,

May I know your visa lodgement date and ANZSCO code pls?


----------



## priyankarishi

Tejred1984 said:


> Hey Priyankarishi,
> 
> May I know your visa lodgement date and ANZSCO code pls?


Hi, All details are available in my signature.

*******Copying the same:
Anzsco Code : 261311

Points Breakout:
PTE: 10 points
Work Experience: 15 points
Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
Partner skills: 5
Visa 189 - 75 points
Visa 190 - 80 points(Family member living in NSW)

EOI Submitted: 30 Aug 2019

Visa(189) lodged: 9 Dec 2019
Medical updated: 3 Jan 2019

Visa grant - Awaiting


----------



## Tejred1984

Thanks Priyankarishi for the details .


----------



## Elu

JJOHNS1 said:


> HI All,
> Happy to inform that we received our PR today.
> EOI was received on Nov11.
> Lodged date: Dec 8
> Grant: March 14
> U
> I appreciate all Your Guidance. I have a couple of questions:
> My Wife(Dependent visa) is travelling to Australia after 3 days on short term Visa(Temporary Subclass 400) from her company. Since we got the PR today, any idea what will happen with the other visa? should we be doing something on this?
> Also, we just need to keep a copy of the PR document while travelling to Australia?
> Please advise/


Many many congratulations 🎆!!!


----------



## Elu

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss
> few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.


Many many congratulations 🎆!!!


----------



## Elu

Congratulations 🎆 to everyone who got their golden mail. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## charan0488

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please help in clarifying my doubts below.
> 
> I have filed my application on 14 Nov 2018 (me+spouse) with 75 points. I have claimed 5 partner points. Got a CO contact on 19 Feb, asking for employment evidence (s56). Responded on 20 Feb and waiting !!!
> 
> The concern i have is wrt the dates of our PTE scores:
> Primary applicant PTE date: *05 Apr 2017*
> Secondary Applicant PTE date: *09 Mar 2018*
> 
> Does that mean we both have to give PTE exam again, as our PTE score cards are 2 years and 1 year old for primary & secondary applicants respectively?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan



Hi Guys,

Could you please help me with this query.


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## Saif

JJOHNS1 said:


> Thanks a lot Saif.. That is good. We got it at the correct time as she is going to Melbourne from her office. we got our Entry date in May first week as my USA PCC was done in May-2017.. Now I am also planning to go there and stay at her company's Expense


Great, let the lady luck be with you...
Do check the visa details on myVEVO app...


----------



## Saif

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with this query.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


When did you lodge? Please create a signature buddy...

For Primary - 2 years from *test date to lodge date*
For Dependent - 1 year from *test date to lodge date*


----------



## NB

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please help in clarifying my doubts below.
> 
> I have filed my application on 14 Nov 2018 (me+spouse) with 75 points. I have claimed 5 partner points. Got a CO contact on 19 Feb, asking for employment evidence (s56). Responded on 20 Feb and waiting !!!
> 
> The concern i have is wrt the dates of our PTE scores:
> Primary applicant PTE date: *05 Apr 2017*
> Secondary Applicant PTE date: *09 Mar 2018*
> 
> Does that mean we both have to give PTE exam again, as our PTE score cards are 2 years and 1 year old for primary & secondary applicants respectively?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


Your scores need to be valid only till the date of invite
But just make sure that you have sent both the scores to DHA through PTEA website and you have the confirmation email

If not sent, send it asap
You will not be able to send it after 2 years have passed since your score

Cheers


----------



## priyankarishi

priyankarishi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a CO contact today. As expected, the CO requested for passport holding country(Sri Lanka) PCC. My husband lived in India from the age of 3 and currently living in UAE. We got PCC from both the countries. However,getting PCC from sri Lanka is haywire, we have been following up with Sri Lankan embassy for almost 4 months now. We now need to figure out a way to get this ASAP. Hope we find a solution https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/mad.gif
> 
> I have few queries now,
> 
> 1. If I had received CO for PCC, does this mean all the other documents are ok? Or is there a chance for another CO contact?
> 2. The status in Immi account is still received. Why is it so?


Hi All,

I am re-iterating the post so it did not miss out anyone's attention. Appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

priyankarishi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a CO contact today. As expected, the CO requested for passport holding country(Sri Lanka) PCC. My husband lived in India from the age of 3 and currently living in UAE. We got PCC from both the countries. However,getting PCC from sri Lanka is haywire, we have been following up with Sri Lankan embassy for almost 4 months now. We now need to figure out a way to get this ASAP. Hope we find a solution https://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/mad.gif
> 
> I have few queries now,
> 
> 1. If I had received CO for PCC, does this mean all the other documents are ok? Or is there a chance for another CO contact?
> 2. The status in Immi account is still received. Why is it so?


1. Not necessarily 
Recently a member reported that he had 6 CO contacts, each for separate documents 

2. Many CO don’t change the status
Nothing to worry

Concentrate on giving what the CO wants within the time frame of 28 days.
If you cannot, then ask for time extension, with evidence that you are trying your level best to get the PCC

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## priyankarishi

NB said:


> 1. Not necessarily
> Recently a member reported that he had 6 CO contacts, each for separate documents
> 
> 2. Many CO don’t change the status
> Nothing to worry
> 
> Concentrate on giving what the CO wants within the time frame of 28 days.
> If you cannot, then ask for time extension, with evidence that you are trying your level best to get the PCC
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cheers


Great thanks


----------



## sen.harsha

Any prediction on grant please, my timelines-

Anzco code = 261313
Invitation received = 11 Sep 2018
Points - 85 (Spouse point claimed)
Visa Lodged- 7 October 2018
PCC and Medicals were done - 2 Oct 2018
CO contacted - 15 Jan 2019, for spouse PTE score card, replied same day. 
Current status- Further Assessment

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jacky101010

sen.harsha said:


> Any prediction on grant please, my timelines-
> 
> Anzco code = 261313
> Invitation received = 11 Sep 2018
> Points - 85 (Spouse point claimed)
> Visa Lodged- 7 October 2018
> PCC and Medicals were done - 2 Oct 2018
> CO contacted - 15 Jan 2019, for spouse PTE score card, replied same day.
> Current status- Further Assessment
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I replied on the same date. 
Different ANZSCO code and CO asked for different thing.

Madame Bandish predicted I am probably getting my grant the week starting 18th March.
My own prediction would be 1st week of April.
Do let me know once you get yr grant.


----------



## Bandish

NB said:


> Your scores need to be valid only till the date of invite
> But just make sure that you have sent both the scores to DHA through PTEA website and you have the confirmation email
> 
> If not sent, send it asap
> You will not be able to send it after 2 years have passed since your score
> 
> Cheers


My understanding:
1. Your scores need to be valid till the date of invite to get an invitation. (Assuming there is a business rule mentioned in the automated invite system to not invite people with expired English test results)

2. To prove that you are at least competent in English: the scores should be valid at the time of visa lodge.

Though its just a small window of max 60 days from invite to visa lodge for scores to remain valid.

Only at two places in DHA website they have mentioned this:
"At the time of invitation, you must have at least competent English."
Related Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...led-independent-189/points-tested#Eligibility

At all other places in old and new (beta) website, they mention that:
"To prove you have competent English, show us evidence that in the 3 years before you applied for the visa, you scored one of the following: ...."
Related Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english

My overall understanding, visa should be lodged with valid English test scores.

Please provide your inputs.


----------



## prashantcd

My wife is a B.Sc. graduate. Is it sufficient to convince the CO of her English ability if we submit her marks cards and a letter from University stating she studied in English medium? Is there a chance of CO asking for PTE? Asking as she is not comfortable with the exam, so she might have to start preparing for it from now if there is a chance of CO asking for it. Any suggestions will be of great help.


----------



## Saif

prashantcd said:


> My wife is a B.Sc. graduate. Is it sufficient to convince the CO of her English ability if we submit her marks cards and a letter from University stating she studied in English medium? Is there a chance of CO asking for PTE? Asking as she is not comfortable with the exam, so she might have to start preparing for it from now if there is a chance of CO asking for it. Any suggestions will be of great help.


A letter stating the medium of instruction was English from the college/univ where a degree course of 2 years or more full time is competed is sufficient.


----------



## prashantcd

Saif said:


> A letter stating the medium of instruction was English from the college/univ where a degree course of 2 years or more full time is competed is sufficient.


thanks Saif. Appreciate the effort and time.


----------



## sen.harsha

I did supply all the documents including the PTE score card at time of Visa lodgement... I wonder why CO asked for that...i even informed him that the score cannot be send to DIBP as it is already send to DIBP via PTE itself..


----------



## sen.harsha

NB said:


> sen.harsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I am waiting for my grant since long now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..my timelines-
> Invitation received = 11 Sep 2018
> Points - 85 (Spouse point claimed)
> Visa Lodged- 7 October 2018
> PPC and Medicals were done - 2 Oct 2018
> 
> CO contacted - 15 Jan 2019, for spouse PTE score card.
> Provided the score card and dropped email on the same day 11am IST.
> 
> Waiting since thn..... this wait is so frustrating. Any similar cases, please post?
> When can I expect the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no cause for frustration
> 
> You have delayed your own processing by not attaching the Pte score for your wife, which was a very essential document as you have claimed spouse points
> There is no excuse for not attaching the same in the first instance itself
> 
> You will now have to wait patiently for grant
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


I did supply all the documents including the PTE score card at time of Visa lodgement... I wonder why CO asked for that...i even informed him that the score cannot be send to DIBP as it is already send to DIBP via PTE itself.


----------



## nitin2611

Hi All

I had to update passport details for my spouse (as the passport was about to enter the last 6 months of validity). I did this via update option in the Immi account --> Change of Passport details.

1. There I chose the applicant from the list and provided the new details (by removing old ones which I had filled earlier - basically passport number/ issue & end date).

2. In the end there is a reason asked and it has fixed choices to select from. I chose the reason as 'Expired'. There was another option 'Cancelled' but I felt expired was the more relevant one. 

3. Then it asked me to 'Submit' the application and I was taken to attach document page with ONLY 'Travel' section visible. I uploaded the new passport copy there. 

4. After the confirmation when I went to the home page--> attachment section (on the left hand side), I saw the new attached pdf available in the Travel section.

5. Additionally a *Form 929 Change of address and or passport details *automatically got reflected. I believe this would be ofcourse the automatic process of the passport details change.

I wanted to confirm the following:

A. *Reason*: Technically when we submit the request of new passport ofcourse the old one is stamped as cancelled at that moment. At the same time the old one wasn't out of expiry yet (still ~7 months before expiry). But still I felt *'Expire'* was a more relevant one here rather than *'Cancelled'*. Does anyone have any thoughts / experience on this? Would it really be a big factor among these 2?

B. I hope I have followed the process correctly. And this was all that was required to be done.​Kindly confirm. It would be helpful.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## sivap33

I did exactly the same as below with my kids passport which would expire in Oct 2019. I chose Expire as that was the only reasonable option in the list.
Got the grant with new passport details reflecting in it.
You should be good now.







nitin2611 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had to update passport details for my spouse (as the passport was about to enter the last 6 months of validity). I did this via update option in the Immi account --> Change of Passport details.
> 
> 1. There I chose the applicant from the list and provided the new details (by removing old ones which I had filled earlier - basically passport number/ issue & end date).
> 
> 2. In the end there is a reason asked and it has fixed choices to select from. I chose the reason as 'Expired'. There was another option 'Cancelled' but I felt expired was the more relevant one.
> 
> 3. Then it asked me to 'Submit' the application and I was taken to attach document page with ONLY 'Travel' section visible. I uploaded the new passport copy there.
> 
> 4. After the confirmation when I went to the home page--> attachment section (on the left hand side), I saw the new attached pdf available in the Travel section.
> 
> 5. Additionally a *Form 929 Change of address and or passport details *automatically got reflected. I believe this would be ofcourse the automatic process of the passport details change.
> 
> I wanted to confirm the following:
> 
> A. *Reason*: Technically when we submit the request of new passport ofcourse the old one is stamped as cancelled at that moment. At the same time the old one wasn't out of expiry yet (still ~7 months before expiry). But still I felt *'Expire'* was a more relevant one here rather than *'Cancelled'*. Does anyone have any thoughts / experience on this? Would it really be a big factor among these 2?
> 
> B. I hope I have followed the process correctly. And this was all that was required to be done.​Kindly confirm. It would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


----------



## sivap33

I would slightly differ from this. The scores of both primary and secondary applicants should be valid until the CO approves your application. 
One of my friend's spouse had to give the PTE exam again as the CO contacted them to resubmit the new one as the one they submitted got expired.
This was for their second CO contact. They got their grant only after providing the new PTE score.




NB said:


> Your scores need to be valid only till the date of invite
> But just make sure that you have sent both the scores to DHA through PTEA website and you have the confirmation email
> 
> If not sent, send it asap
> You will not be able to send it after 2 years have passed since your score
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nitin2611

sivap33 said:


> I did exactly the same as below with my kids passport which would expire in Oct 2019. I chose Expire as that was the only reasonable option in the list.
> 
> Got the grant with new passport details reflecting in it.
> 
> You should be good now.




Thanks a lot for clarifying Siva for the 'reason'.

So in terms of process followed - that is also correct n complete right?


----------



## NB

sivap33 said:


> I would slightly differ from this. The scores of both primary and secondary applicants should be valid until the CO approves your application.
> One of my friend's spouse had to give the PTE exam again as the CO contacted them to resubmit the new one as the one they submitted got expired.
> This was for their second CO contact. They got their grant only after providing the new PTE score.


<*SNIP*>

The rules are very clear
The scores have to be valid only till the date of the invite for both primary and secondary applicants 

Your friends spouse must have assumed that the PTEA scores are valid for 3 years even for functional English , but that is not the case.
For functional English, the scores are valid only for 1 year, and they had presumably expired before the invite 

Hence the co request for resubmitting the score, for the spouse, is the most likely scenario 

Please don’t spread panic on the forum based on half baked information 

Cheers


----------



## Bandish

jacky101010 said:


> I replied on the same date.
> Different ANZSCO code and CO asked for different thing.
> 
> Madame Bandish predicted I am probably getting my grant the week starting 18th March.
> My own prediction would be 1st week of April.
> Do let me know once you get yr grant.


He he ... Hope to see your grant super soon ... 
By the way your Username reminds me of the date : 10-Oct-2010 ...


----------



## sivap33

Yes.


nitin2611 said:


> Thanks a lot for clarifying Siva for the 'reason'.
> 
> So in terms of process followed - that is also correct n complete right?


----------



## rohit.rickyy

Bandish said:


> He he ... Hope to see your grant super soon ...
> By the way your Username reminds me of the date : 10-Oct-2010 ...


@Bandish: Can you also predict for me my grant date . It will give a slight hope as i have some job discussions going on and feeling a bit nervous if the grant time gets longer .

I lodged visa on 7th December 2018 with 70 points for me and my spouse in 263312 and got Co contact on 8 March 2018 Asking for spouse IELTS form 80 and marriage proof which i submitted on the same date . 
Any Guesses ?


----------



## sivap33

You are very rude. You could have said the same in better way. 
Now you must not assume that they assumed the scores are valid for 3 years.
You are right that scores are valid till the date of invite.
I may not be as knowledgeable as you are but I just shared the scenario which my friend went through. I am not creating panic.
I would be safe than be sorry.







NB said:


> You are just talking BS
> 
> The rules are very clear
> The scores have to be valid only till the date of the invite for both primary and secondary applicants
> 
> Your friends spouse must have assumed that the PTEA scores are valid for 3 years even for functional English , but that is not the case.
> For functional English, the scores are valid only for 1 year, and they had presumably expired before the invite
> 
> Hence the co request for resubmitting the score, for the spouse, is the most likely scenario
> 
> Please don’t spread panic on the forum based on half baked information
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sivap33

Yes.


nitin2611 said:


> Thanks a lot for clarifying Siva for the 'reason'.
> 
> So in terms of process followed - that is also correct n complete right?


----------



## Ms86

Hi experts,need help
I am not able to see check box next to my application or action box.My status is received .How do I check if I have received any message from CO.


----------



## Da__N

Ms86 said:


> Hi experts,need help
> I am not able to see check box next to my application or action box.My status is received .How do I check if I have received any message from CO.




Click on review details below your application then on left side you’ll have multiple tabs like health assessment, attach documents and messages. From there you can review your messages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms86

Thanks 😊.I am able to locate it now


----------



## Divkasi

JJOHNS1 said:


> HI All,
> Happy to inform that we received our PR today.
> EOI was received on Nov11.
> Lodged date: Dec 8
> Grant: March 14
> 
> I appreciate all Your Guidance. I have a couple of questions:
> My Wife(Dependent visa) is travelling to Australia after 3 days on short term Visa(Temporary Subclass 400) from her company. Since we got the PR today, any idea what will happen with the other visa? should we be doing something on this?
> Also, we just need to keep a copy of the PR document while travelling to Australia?
> Please advise/




Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

acooksfo said:


> acooksfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received grant
> 
> 
> 
> and below is the timeliness: visa lodged : Nov 19, 2018.
> Code : 261313
> Co contact : Feb 7, 2019 for PCC
> Grant : March 13, 2019.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum for all the help and I wish everyone for a speedy grant.
> 
> All the best.!
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

sivap33 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally, my wait has ended, received the golden email in my inbox this evening. Verified the status in ImmiAccount and the status turned to Finalized.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your experiences and suggestions. I did miss few documentation, but I was able to manage submitting before the CO got assigned. I could not have made it had I not followed this blog. Thanks again
> 
> As I mentioned this morning replying to someone, this is just a wait game and everyone will eventually get it. Be positive and patient. EVERYONE WILL GET IT.
> 
> God bless everyone and wishing everyone a speedy grant!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> EOI Lodged: 10 NOV 2018, 80 Points
> Invited: 11 NOV 2018
> Visa Lodged: 2 DEC 2018
> GRANT DATE: 14 MAR 2019
> 
> IED 19 DEC 2019.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

JJOHNS1 said:


> HI All,
> Happy to inform that we received our PR today.
> EOI was received on Nov11.
> Lodged date: Dec 8
> Grant: March 14
> 
> I appreciate all Your Guidance. I have a couple of questions:
> My Wife(Dependent visa) is travelling to Australia after 3 days on short term Visa(Temporary Subclass 400) from her company. Since we got the PR today, any idea what will happen with the other visa? should we be doing something on this?
> Also, we just need to keep a copy of the PR document while travelling to Australia?
> Please advise/


Congratulations


----------



## SG

JJOHNS1 said:


> HI All,
> Happy to inform that we received our PR today.
> EOI was received on Nov11.
> Lodged date: Dec 8
> Grant: March 14
> 
> I appreciate all Your Guidance. I have a couple of questions:
> My Wife(Dependent visa) is travelling to Australia after 3 days on short term Visa(Temporary Subclass 400) from her company. Since we got the PR today, any idea what will happen with the other visa? should we be doing something on this?
> Also, we just need to keep a copy of the PR document while travelling to Australia?
> Please advise/


Congratulations 

The latest visa cancels the previously obtained visa. Like in your case, as your current visa is the latest one. Therefore, the previous one will automatically get cancelled, And this latest one will continue.

You just need to carry your original passport and Grant Letter while travelling to Australia.


----------



## RRSha

I have lodged the visa on 28th Nov but still I haven't received the Grant nor any CO contact. Anyone else with a similar timelines and awaiting for any response??


----------



## harpreet22

Received DG. Medicals expired in Feb


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

harpreet22 said:


> Received DG. Medicals expired in Feb


Congrats..... 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_luna

Hi mates,

We were in your shoe until yesterday. 
We had lodge our application with all documents including PCCs and Medical upfront on 3rd Nov. We just got our direct grant yesterday, No COs, no ICAM. 

The waiting time is unbearable since our profiles are very straightforward and easy to verify. It tooks us 4.5 months to get grant while other Dec logged are getting grant ahead. 

We had tried to call DHA 3 times periodically but only all standard answers from support team; which causes us even more stressful. 

However, from our experience, just take it easy; do all the best from our end and have a full trust on DHA process. One day, your time will come. 

All the best to your journey, buddy 🙂






RRSha said:


> I have lodged the visa on 28th Nov but still I haven't received the Grant nor any CO contact. Anyone else with a similar timelines and awaiting for any response??


----------



## Divkasi

harpreet22 said:


> Received DG. Medicals expired in Feb




Many congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

the_luna said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> We were in your shoe until yesterday.
> We had lodge our application with all documents including PCCs and Medical upfront on 3rd Nov. We just got our direct grant yesterday, No COs, no ICAM.
> 
> The waiting time is unbearable since our profiles are very straightforward and easy to verify. It tooks us 4.5 months to get grant while other Dec logged are getting grant ahead.
> 
> We had tried to call DHA 3 times periodically but only all standard answers from support team; which causes us even more stressful.
> 
> However, from our experience, just take it easy; do all the best from our end and have a full trust on DHA process. One day, your time will come.
> 
> All the best to your journey, buddy 🙂




Many congratulations


----------



## JJOHNS1

SG said:


> Congratulations
> 
> The latest visa cancels the previously obtained visa. Like in your case, as your current visa is the latest one. Therefore, the previous one will automatically get cancelled, And this latest one will continue.
> 
> You just need to carry your original passport and Grant Letter while travelling to Australia.


THanks a Lot!!!!


----------



## RRSha

Thanks for the reassurance  & congratulations to you!!


----------



## RRSha

the_luna said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> We were in your shoe until yesterday.
> We had lodge our application with all documents including PCCs and Medical upfront on 3rd Nov. We just got our direct grant yesterday, No COs, no ICAM.
> 
> The waiting time is unbearable since our profiles are very straightforward and easy to verify. It tooks us 4.5 months to get grant while other Dec logged are getting grant ahead.
> 
> We had tried to call DHA 3 times periodically but only all standard answers from support team; which causes us even more stressful.
> 
> However, from our experience, just take it easy; do all the best from our end and have a full trust on DHA process. One day, your time will come.
> 
> All the best to your journey, buddy 🙂



Thanks for the reassurance  & congratulations to you!!


----------



## SG

the_luna said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> We were in your shoe until yesterday.
> We had lodge our application with all documents including PCCs and Medical upfront on 3rd Nov. We just got our direct grant yesterday, No COs, no ICAM.
> 
> The waiting time is unbearable since our profiles are very straightforward and easy to verify. It tooks us 4.5 months to get grant while other Dec logged are getting grant ahead.
> 
> We had tried to call DHA 3 times periodically but only all standard answers from support team; which causes us even more stressful.
> 
> However, from our experience, just take it easy; do all the best from our end and have a full trust on DHA process. One day, your time will come.
> 
> All the best to your journey, buddy 🙂


Congratulations  Thanks for sharing your path to Direct Grant.


----------



## Bandish

rohit.rickyy said:


> @Bandish: Can you also predict for me my grant date . It will give a slight hope as i have some job discussions going on and feeling a bit nervous if the grant time gets longer .
> 
> I lodged visa on 7th December 2018 with 70 points for me and my spouse in 263312 and got Co contact on 8 March 2018 Asking for spouse IELTS form 80 and marriage proof which i submitted on the same date .
> Any Guesses ?


Hey Rohit, I can understand your feeling. In a situation, when things are not in our hands, we start to feel nervous. But, the first thing I would like to say is that you should calm down and think positive . This positive feeling will help you relax. Next step would be to re-verify your documents.

I checked on immitracker, that CO has asked for all docs again. There could be something wrong with the upload, may be. Considering CO has asked for Form 80, means that your grant may take time as that is a very important document. 

1. Did CO ask for a new Form 80 or just needed you to fill in answers for missed out questions?
2. Also, did CO ask for more relationship proofs than what you had provided?

Considering all this, my earliest guess would be around one month and 10 days from CO contact.  This is just a guess. Feel positive  as anyways you will be getting the grant down the line with the hard work you have put in.. 

All the Best !
Wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## Sona Singh

Hi friends, is there a public holiday in Australia today? No grant reported on Immitracker till now...


----------



## Tony12345

We got the grant today!!!  Finally! Timeline in signature


----------



## harpreet22

Sona Singh said:


> Hi friends, is there a public holiday in Australia today? No grant reported on Immitracker till now...


No, I received grant today.


----------



## Bandish

Tony12345 said:


> We got the grant today!!!  Finally! Timeline in signature


Congratulations... 
Well deserved... Long journey indeed !
Enjoy the moment !


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations Harpreet22 !
Good luck !


----------



## Travel1122

*Pte ielts*

I have yet another question on English tests.. with so many threads going on the topic..

1. My wife and I wrote ielts in sept 2017 .. and got invite in nov 2018.. Lodged visa in dec 2019

I understand from above threads that spouse English scores are valid only for a year. Can somebody please clarify?
In that case I will have her take the test again.

Is getting a letter from university a good substitute to a test? How can we get a letter from Pune Univ?

Thanks


----------



## Divkasi

Tony12345 said:


> We got the grant today!!!  Finally! Timeline in signature




Many congratulations


----------



## Travel1122

Awesome.. congrats!!



harpreet22 said:


> Sona Singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, is there a public holiday in Australia today? No grant reported on Immitracker till now...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I received grant today.
Click to expand...


----------



## aarpriase

Bandish said:


> Sorry, got confused. The terms are 'English language Skills (for Primary applicant)' and 'Functional English (for Secondary Applicant)'.
> 
> English Language Ability(Primary): Valid for the duration mentioned on the report card of that particular test.
> Functional English(Secondary): Valid for 12 months. (Test should have been taken in the 12 months before you applied for the visa)


I am scratching my head from last 2 days after this question related to spouse english test was asked for which lot of us have replied. I am still not clear. I went back and check my EOI screen shots which i captured before submitting the EOI and as i mentioned in my other post that at the time of submitting EOI they are asking if spouse has given english test in last 3 year. I also checked my Lodged application and under documents (Partner, Skills, Evidennce of) , they are looking for below ...

Provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
1. was under 50 years old; and
2. had competent English; and
3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation.
Your partner's nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation



So if i am claiming for partner points we have to show competent English for spouse and not Functional English?!?! May be, functional english is needed when you are not claiming points for partner but including partner in your application???

So with this understanding, shall i consider that my spouse need to have competent english ( as i am claiming points for spouse ) and at the time of lodgement it should not be expired ( English test within 3 year)?

Please clarify above.


----------



## Travel1122

Also I am not claiming any points for my spouse. In that case what’s a good pte score that proves she has good functional English.
Given that she has to take pte ASAP.

Thanks



QUOTE=Travel1122;14826594]I have yet another question on English tests.. with so many threads going on the topic..

1. My wife and I wrote ielts in sept 2017 .. and got invite in nov 2018.. Lodged visa in dec 2019

I understand from above threads that spouse English scores are valid only for a year. Can somebody please clarify?
In that case I will have her take the test again.

Is getting a letter from university a good substitute to a test? How can we get a letter from Pune Univ?

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who received their grants!! All the best!


----------



## k2rulz

RRSha said:


> I have lodged the visa on 28th Nov but still I haven't received the Grant nor any CO contact. Anyone else with a similar timelines and awaiting for any response??


30th November, no CO contact, no IACM process. Feels like December 1st week was a more viable option.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adarsha

Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker. 

My timeline 
Code developer programer
Eoi 11th nov 
Co contact 12th march
Grant 15th march


----------



## Bandish

Travel1122 said:


> I have yet another question on English tests.. with so many threads going on the topic..
> 
> 1. My wife and I wrote ielts in sept 2017 .. and got invite in nov 2018.. Lodged visa in dec 2019
> 
> I understand from above threads that spouse English scores are valid only for a year. Can somebody please clarify?
> In that case I will have her take the test again.
> 
> Is getting a letter from university a good substitute to a test? How can we get a letter from Pune Univ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, functional English scores are valid for a period of 12 months as per DHA website.
Your spouse should take the test again.
Getting a letter from university is also good.
You may consult a MARA agent to be more clear.
Btw, you typed your lodgement date wrongly as Dec-2019 instead of Dec-2018.


----------



## Bandish

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


Congratulations Adarsha 
This gives lot of hope to other forum members !


----------



## JT86

Bandish said:


> Adarsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Adarsha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives lot of hope to other forum members !
Click to expand...

Hope this trend continues!! Waiting since Nov 26th CO contact 😆


----------



## JT86

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


Congrats Adarsha! All the best !


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations to all who received their grants😀 Hoping mine is on the way


----------



## Divkasi

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march




Many congratulations


----------



## SG

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


Congratulations Adarsha


----------



## Bandish

aarpriase said:


> I am scratching my head from last 2 days after this question related to spouse english test was asked for which lot of us have replied. I am still not clear. I went back and check my EOI screen shots which i captured before submitting the EOI and as i mentioned in my other post that at the time of submitting EOI they are asking if spouse has given english test in last 3 year. I also checked my Lodged application and under documents (Partner, Skills, Evidennce of) , they are looking for below ...
> 
> Provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 1. was under 50 years old; and
> 2. had competent English; and
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation.
> Your partner's nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation
> 
> 
> 
> So if i am claiming for partner points we have to show competent English for spouse and not Functional English?!?! May be, functional english is needed when you are not claiming points for partner but including partner in your application???
> 
> So with this understanding, shall i consider that my spouse need to have competent english ( as i am claiming points for spouse ) and at the time of lodgement it should not be expired ( English test within 3 year)?
> 
> Please clarify above.


1. For the first part of your question: "my spouse need to have competent english"
Yes, to claim partner's skills points, partner should have competent English.
Relevant Link from Archive website: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx

Excerpts from the link:

*Partner skills*
You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
is under 45 years of age
has competent English
has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
is coming to Australia with you
is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.

2. For second part of your Question : English test within 3 year for competent English:
As per DHA website, competent English should be valid for 3 years from date of lodgement.
Relevant Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english

I could not find any information on DHA website where they have mentioned both the conditions together at one place on one page, i.e., 
"1. If claiming partner points, show competent English (of partner) and scores are valid for 3 years from lodgement.
2. If NOT claiming partner points, show functional English (of partner) and scores are valid for 12 months from lodgement."
*I could only infer this by visiting multiple pages on DHA website.*

Answer to part 2 is my understanding. Please refer a MARA agent, if you feel the need.


----------



## Bandish

Travel1122 said:


> Also I am not claiming any points for my spouse. In that case what’s a good pte score that proves she has good functional English.
> Given that she has to take pte ASAP.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet another question on English tests.. with so many threads going on the topic..
> 
> 1. My wife and I wrote ielts in sept 2017 .. and got invite in nov 2018.. Lodged visa in dec 2019
> 
> I understand from above threads that spouse English scores are valid only for a year. Can somebody please clarify?
> In that case I will have her take the test again.
> 
> Is getting a letter from university a good substitute to a test? How can we get a letter from Pune Univ?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Please refer this link:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## hena15

harpreet22 said:


> Received DG. Medicals expired in Feb


Congrats!!!


----------



## hena15

the_luna said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> We were in your shoe until yesterday.
> We had lodge our application with all documents including PCCs and Medical upfront on 3rd Nov. We just got our direct grant yesterday, No COs, no ICAM.
> 
> The waiting time is unbearable since our profiles are very straightforward and easy to verify. It tooks us 4.5 months to get grant while other Dec logged are getting grant ahead.
> 
> We had tried to call DHA 3 times periodically but only all standard answers from support team; which causes us even more stressful.
> 
> However, from our experience, just take it easy; do all the best from our end and have a full trust on DHA process. One day, your time will come.
> 
> All the best to your journey, buddy 🙂


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had to update passport details for my spouse (as the passport was about to enter the last 6 months of validity). I did this via update option in the Immi account --> Change of Passport details.
> 
> 1. There I chose the applicant from the list and provided the new details (by removing old ones which I had filled earlier - basically passport number/ issue & end date).
> 
> 2. In the end there is a reason asked and it has fixed choices to select from. I chose the reason as 'Expired'. There was another option 'Cancelled' but I felt expired was the more relevant one.
> 
> 3. Then it asked me to 'Submit' the application and I was taken to attach document page with ONLY 'Travel' section visible. I uploaded the new passport copy there.
> 
> 4. After the confirmation when I went to the home page--> attachment section (on the left hand side), I saw the new attached pdf available in the Travel section.
> 
> 5. Additionally a *Form 929 Change of address and or passport details *automatically got reflected. I believe this would be ofcourse the automatic process of the passport details change.
> 
> I wanted to confirm the following:
> 
> A. *Reason*: Technically when we submit the request of new passport ofcourse the old one is stamped as cancelled at that moment. At the same time the old one wasn't out of expiry yet (still ~7 months before expiry). But still I felt *'Expire'* was a more relevant one here rather than *'Cancelled'*. Does anyone have any thoughts / experience on this? Would it really be a big factor among these 2?
> 
> B. I hope I have followed the process correctly. And this was all that was required to be done.​Kindly confirm. It would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Ntin,

Technically the passport is 'cancelled' until and it is 'expired', so 'cancelled' is the right answer. Also, you got it in writing with the stamp from the PSK but still you applied your genius...
LOL
But dont worry bro, the system is quite forgiving.

saif


----------



## hena15

Tony12345 said:


> We got the grant today!!!  Finally! Timeline in signature


Congratulations.. It's a long journey for you!! Well deserved grant


----------



## hena15

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## Saif

aarpriase said:


> I am scratching my head from last 2 days after this question related to spouse english test was asked for which lot of us have replied. I am still not clear. I went back and check my EOI screen shots which i captured before submitting the EOI and as i mentioned in my other post that at the time of submitting EOI they are asking if spouse has given english test in last 3 year. I also checked my Lodged application and under documents (Partner, Skills, Evidennce of) , they are looking for below ...
> 
> Provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 1. was under 50 years old; and
> 2. had competent English; and
> 3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation.
> Your partner's nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if i am claiming for partner points we have to show competent English for spouse and not Functional English?!?! May be, functional english is needed when you are not claiming points for partner but including partner in your application???
> 
> So with this understanding, shall i consider that my spouse need to have competent english ( as i am claiming points for spouse ) and at the time of lodgement it should not be expired ( English test within 3 year)?
> 
> Please clarify above.









What's not clear bro? Please go to the link that applies to you and let me know what is unclear having come to know 'which' English you are supposed to prove...

Functional:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

Competent:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english

Other options are there in the menu...

If no partner point is claimed go for FE, if claimed check for CE, life is simpler than we think 

EOI and lodging visa are two different things with different set of rules, read what applies to you, for visa lodge the phrase "before you applied for the visa" gives it away...

Best,
saif
(mind creating a sign plz)


----------



## Bandish

Bandish said:


> 1. For the first part of your question: "my spouse need to have competent english"
> Yes, to claim partner's skills points, partner should have competent English.
> Relevant Link from Archive website: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> 
> Excerpts from the link:
> 
> *Partner skills*
> You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
> is under 45 years of age
> has competent English
> has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
> has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
> is coming to Australia with you
> is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
> 
> 2. For second part of your Question : English test within 3 year for competent English:
> As per DHA website, competent English should be valid for 3 years from date of lodgement.
> Relevant Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english
> 
> I could not find any information on DHA website where they have mentioned both the conditions together at one place on one page, i.e.,
> "1. If claiming partner points, show competent English (of partner) and scores are valid for 3 years from lodgement.
> 2. If NOT claiming partner points, show functional English (of partner) and scores are valid for 12 months from lodgement."
> *I could only infer this by visiting multiple pages on DHA website.*
> 
> Answer to part 2 is my understanding. Please refer a MARA agent, if you feel the need.


Please refer this link from archive website:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...etent-english-family-members-18-or-older.aspx


Excerpts from the link:

*Information about family members 18 years old or older*
If an additional family member 18 years old or older is applying for the visa with you, either:
-they must have Functional English, or
-you must pay an additional fee called a second instalment.
-Tests proving Functional English must be completed no more than 12 months before applying for the visa *or can be completed while your application is processed.*

Hope this makes the understanding crystal clear.


----------



## Adarsha

hena15 said:


> Adarsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and good luck!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much.


----------



## nitin2611

acooksfo said:


> and below is the timeliness: visa lodged : Nov 19, 2018.
> Code : 261313
> Co contact : Feb 7, 2019 for PCC
> Grant : March 13, 2019.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum for all the help and I wish everyone for a speedy grant.
> 
> All the best.!




Many congratulations and All the best


----------



## rehanmushtaq

*Couple of Questions PTE and Family benefits*

Hi Everyone, 
I have few questions:

Q1. Do I need to send results copy of PTE before ITA or CO to contact?
Q2. My brother is permanent resident in Adelaide (SA) can I get any benefit from that according to 261313 as currently 489 is closed.
Q3. Shall I submit another EOI for SA under 489 or shall I wait till July 2019

Following is my points break down

----------------------------------
Anzsco Code : 261313

Points Breakout:
PTE: 10 points
Work Experience: 15 points
Age: 25 points
Qualification: 15 points
Partner skills: 5
Visa 189 - 70 points
Visa 190 (NSW & VIC) - 75 points

EOI Submitted: 3rd Nov 2018
ITA: awaiting
-----------------------------------------

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all the people who are getting their GRANTS.

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

Hello Friends

One query... 
If no issues in medical, the status in health assessment, I guess is : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required. 

Just wanted to know what would be the status if there are any issues in medical.

Cheers!


----------



## ifat00

Congratulations


Hadi789 said:


> First of all congratulations to all those who got grant and best wishes for those who are waiting anxiously!
> 
> I have recently got 189 grant for me & my family and i will be landing in Sydney soon. Like others , i have many questions in mind and i am asking them below. May be many of those questions have been answered but if you can provide link to answers , it would be sufficient.
> 
> Is there any cheap family comfortable accommodations for one month (1 May to 30 May) in Sydney? i have checked airbnb , you have any other options?
> 
> if i have Saudi driving licence , can i get there driving licence easily?
> 
> is there any safe service provider who can give me Australia address and post my documents to international address? i want to use that address for my bank accounts, driving licence cards etc.
> 
> is it safe to land now for month after getting grant and then show up again in Australia after 2 years?
> 
> regards,


----------



## Saif

rehanmushtaq said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have few questions:
> 
> Q1. Do I need to send results copy of PTE before ITA or CO to contact?
> Q2. My brother is permanent resident in Adelaide (SA) can I get any benefit from that according to 261313 as currently 489 is closed.
> Q3. Shall I submit another EOI for SA under 489 or shall I wait till July 2019
> 
> Following is my points break down
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Anzsco Code : 261313
> 
> Points Breakout:
> PTE: 10 points
> Work Experience: 15 points
> Age: 25 points
> Qualification: 15 points
> Partner skills: 5
> Visa 189 - 70 points
> Visa 190 (NSW & VIC) - 75 points
> 
> EOI Submitted: 3rd Nov 2018
> ITA: awaiting
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. No 
2. No
3. Your call, with 70 points you might have to wait longer for 189 invite, with 75 it might be slightly lesser for 190. Why not increase 189 to 80 via PTE? Once it is achieved you might get an invite the next round.


----------



## Saif

sczachariah said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> One query...
> If no issues in medical, the status in health assessment, I guess is : Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required.
> 
> Just wanted to know what would be the status if there are any issues in medical.
> 
> Cheers!


I know a few but wont mention. Wish for the best and think positive!
Whatever it is it'll be self explanatory.
With this mindset you might spoil your peace of mind post submission. Beware.

Take care!


----------



## DVS105

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


Adarsha,
Heartly congratulations for the grant!

What was the CO contact for? Health declaration?


----------



## intruder_

harpreet22 said:


> Received DG. Medicals expired in Feb




Congratulations on your eagerly awaited grant !


----------



## jacky101010

I saw few grants here but nobody updates in immitracker.
hm....


----------



## rohit.rickyy

hena15 said:


> Congratulations and good luck!!!



Hey what was the CO contact for?


----------



## Saif

jacky101010 said:


> I saw few grants here but nobody updates in immitracker.
> hm....


Nobody is obliged to...


----------



## rohit.rickyy

Bandish said:


> Hey Rohit, I can understand your feeling. In a situation, when things are not in our hands, we start to feel nervous. But, the first thing I would like to say is that you should calm down and think positive . This positive feeling will help you relax. Next step would be to re-verify your documents.
> 
> I checked on immitracker, that CO has asked for all docs again. There could be something wrong with the upload, may be. Considering CO has asked for Form 80, means that your grant may take time as that is a very important document.
> 
> 1. Did CO ask for a new Form 80 or just needed you to fill in answers for missed out questions?
> 2. Also, did CO ask for more relationship proofs than what you had provided?
> 
> Considering all this, my earliest guess would be around one month and 10 days from CO contact.  This is just a guess. Feel positive  as anyways you will be getting the grant down the line with the hard work you have put in..
> 
> All the Best !
> Wish you a speedy grant..


HI Bandish 
Thanks a lot . 
Actually i got s56 email in which CO asked me for my relationship proof . I provided him with marriage certificate as well as my passport with my wife's name in it . 
Regarding my wife's form 80 .I had provided it earlier but what i feel is i modified the original name of document with "spousename "_form 80.pdf . Can that be the reason ? Also the asked for my wife's IELTS again which i uploaded again . 

One question :Should i upload some marriage pics ,wedding card etc also to strengthen my case in the others folder or the wait is normal ? They have mentioned not to reply on email as they will get confirmation once the documents are uploaded . 

Are these thing normal ?


----------



## sczachariah

Cool bro. Cheers!



Saif said:


> I know a few but wont mention. Wish for the best and think positive!
> Whatever it is it'll be self explanatory.
> With this mindset you might spoil your peace of mind post submission. Beware.
> 
> Take care!


----------



## Bandish

rohit.rickyy said:


> HI Bandish
> Thanks a lot .
> Actually i got s56 email in which CO asked me for my relationship proof . I provided him with marriage certificate as well as my passport with my wife's name in it .
> Regarding my wife's form 80 .I had provided it earlier but what i feel is i modified the original name of document with "spousename "_form 80.pdf . Can that be the reason ? Also the asked for my wife's IELTS again which i uploaded again .
> 
> One question :Should i upload some marriage pics ,wedding card etc also to strengthen my case in the others folder or the wait is normal ? They have mentioned not to reply on email as they will get confirmation once the documents are uploaded .
> 
> Are these thing normal ?


Yes, all these things are totally normal.

1. Relationship
The docs you have provided for relationship are enough.
But if you got recently married (you can say <2 years), and uploading/gathering docs is not much of an effort then it would be good to upload few more docs.

This is what I got from the DHA website:

For both married and de facto applicants you must provide evidence that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Evidence can include but is not limited to:

joint bank account statements
billing accounts in joint names
joint leases or mortgages
documents that show your partner has lived at the same address as you

Related Link:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo -> Go to Partner Documents section.

2. Form 80: Changing the document name does not matter till it gives the idea of the contents of the document. You have done it correctly. I too had changed the name to Form_80_"spousename" as I felt it would be easy for CO to search for the document when it begins with Form_80. This naming is tricky I felt.  Because when we have to name the same document for many people, it depends how do we want to group them while sorting. Based on the applicant name or based on the category of document. (Don't know in which folder structure are documents uploaded in DHAs systems to make the life of CO easier ..)

Sorry :sorry: for a long post for people viewing on phone.


----------



## Bandish

sczachariah said:


> Cool bro. Cheers!


Yeah Kewl !!


----------



## sczachariah

Awesome idea on naming docs to sort them by type.



Bandish said:


> Yes, all these things are totally normal.
> 
> 1. Relationship
> The docs you have provided for relationship are enough.
> But if you got recently married (you can say <2 years), and uploading/gathering docs is not much of an effort then it would be good to upload few more docs.
> 
> This is what I got from the DHA website:
> 
> For both married and de facto applicants you must provide evidence that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Evidence can include but is not limited to:
> 
> joint bank account statements
> billing accounts in joint names
> joint leases or mortgages
> documents that show your partner has lived at the same address as you
> 
> Related Link:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo -> Go to Partner Documents section.
> 
> 2. Form 80: Changing the document name does not matter till it gives the idea of the contents of the document. You have done it correctly. I too had changed the name to Form_80_"spousename" as I felt it would be easy for CO to search for the document when it begins with Form_80. This naming is tricky I felt.  Because when we have to name the same document for many people, it depends how do we want to group them while sorting. Based on the applicant name or based on the category of document. (Don't know in which folder structure are documents uploaded in DHAs systems to make the life of CO easier ..)
> 
> Sorry :sorry: for a long post for people viewing on phone.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

rohit.rickyy said:


> HI Bandish
> 
> Thanks a lot .
> 
> Actually i got s56 email in which CO asked me for my relationship proof . I provided him with marriage certificate as well as my passport with my wife's name in it .
> 
> Regarding my wife's form 80 .I had provided it earlier but what i feel is i modified the original name of document with "spousename "_form 80.pdf . Can that be the reason ? Also the asked for my wife's IELTS again which i uploaded again .
> 
> 
> 
> One question :Should i upload some marriage pics ,wedding card etc also to strengthen my case in the others folder or the wait is normal ? They have mentioned not to reply on email as they will get confirmation once the documents are uploaded .
> 
> 
> 
> Are these thing normal ?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14823002

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Rohit, you can check the documents I'm going to submit. I too got same CO contact to provide more evidence of our relationship. Thanks. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## newkidinthetown

Hi all,

Finally got my direct grant today. 

My details are as follow

ANZSCO code: 233513
EOI points: 75 No job/partner points
EOI Invitation: 11 Dec 2018
Visa application lodged: 11 Dec 2018 Added Australian value statement on 29 Dec 2018
Direct grant: 15 Mar 2019

I've basically been an observer on this forum, not contributing much to the community. Thanks for your helpful pieces of advice. I wish you all get grants as soon as possible!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

I have a doubt. I'm opening a joint bank account and doing a joint FD for 5 lakhs to show as relationship proof. Will this be accepted as I'm doing a FD just after the CO contact. I'll be doing this FD initially for 1 year.

I'm doing this because in one of the points mentioned in CO contact letter says as below.

Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:

● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets

● any joint liabilities

● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial

commitments

● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other

● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> I have a doubt. I'm opening a joint bank account and doing a joint FD for 5 lakhs to show as relationship proof. Will this be accepted as I'm doing a FD just after the CO contact. I'll be doing this FD initially for 1 year.
> 
> I'm doing this because in one of the points mentioned in CO contact letter says as below.
> 
> Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> 
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
> 
> ● any joint liabilities
> 
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> 
> commitments
> 
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
> 
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


It’s better then nothing 
What they generally look out for is joint properties, bank accounts, credit cards, rentals agreement etc.
Can you provide any of these ?

cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

NB said:


> It’s better then nothing
> 
> What they generally look out for is joint properties, bank accounts, credit cards, rentals agreement etc.
> 
> Can you provide any of these ?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Now I'll be submitting the following documents. Please help me if I can add some more documents as proofs .

1. New passports with each other names endorsed on them.

2. My company insurance policy showing my wife as dependent in the group medical policy.

3. Affidavits from both of our parents.

4. Relationship letters from both of us explaining our relationship.

5. Bank add on credit card issued for my wife with same credit card number as mine.

6. Priority passes with same number issued for both of us.

7. Domestic gas connection on my wife's name with the current address we are staying and my bank statement showing the same address.

8. Around 30-40 photos with friends and relatives.

9. Bus ticket for the past fee months that we travelled together to our native.

10. My bank credit card statement that shows a different section of transactions done on my wife's credit card which is an add on card of mine.

For joint account, if I can open now with around 5 lakhs, will they accept it as it is opened just after CO contact.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

I have one doubt and I don't know how i missed or I read earlier wrong. For my partner do i need to get the PTE score for competent English ?? 

I earlier read that to prove that my partner is having competent English i have to submit a letter from college that her mode of study was English and she has done her education in English language.


Now in one of the thread someone listed that partner also has to take then exam ?? Can anybody help me with this information.


----------



## Saif

Subhash Bohra said:


> I have one doubt and I don't know how i missed or I read earlier wrong. For my partner do i need to get the PTE score for competent English ??
> 
> I earlier read that to prove that my partner is having competent English i have to submit a letter from college that her mode of study was English and she has done her education in English language.
> 
> 
> Now in one of the thread someone listed that partner also has to take then exam ?? Can anybody help me with this information.


For competent go through this link:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english


----------



## hena15

newkidinthetown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got my direct grant today.
> 
> My details are as follow
> 
> ANZSCO code: 233513
> EOI points: 75 No job/partner points
> EOI Invitation: 11 Dec 2018
> Visa application lodged: 11 Dec 2018 Added Australian value statement on 29 Dec 2018
> Direct grant: 15 Mar 2019
> 
> I've basically been an observer on this forum, not contributing much to the community. Thanks for your helpful pieces of advice. I wish you all get grants as soon as possible!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## JJOHNS1

Hi All,
My Wife is planning to travel to Australia on her PR for the first time tomorrow. What questions should she be expecting from the Immigration officer? Except for the PR grant letter and passports, is there any thing mandatory that has to be taken by her? Kindly advise.


----------



## shellady

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Rohit, you can check the documents I'm going to submit. I too got same CO contact to provide more evidence of our relationship. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk



May I ask what did you initially provide as evidence? Was it only marriage certificate? And how long have you been married?

Same questions to those who got CO contact requesting for additional proof of relationship. 

I claimed partner points and uploaded marriage certificate, joint bank statement and billing statements showing same address. Just wondering if these are enough. We have been married for 1yr 11mos when I lodged my application.


----------



## Travel1122

Thanks so much Bandish. Really helpful 🙂

And congrats to all those who received grants.






Bandish said:


> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet another question on English tests.. with so many threads going on the topic..
> 
> 1. My wife and I wrote ielts in sept 2017 .. and got invite in nov 2018.. Lodged visa in dec 2019
> 
> I understand from above threads that spouse English scores are valid only for a year. Can somebody please clarify?
> In that case I will have her take the test again.
> 
> Is getting a letter from university a good substitute to a test? How can we get a letter from Pune Univ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, functional English scores are valid for a period of 12 months as per DHA website.
> Your spouse should take the test again.
> Getting a letter from university is also good.
> You may consult a MARA agent to be more clear.
> Btw, you typed your lodgement date wrongly as Dec-2019 instead of Dec-2018.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

JJOHNS1 said:


> Hi All,
> My Wife is planning to travel to Australia on her PR for the first time tomorrow. What questions should she be expecting from the Immigration officer? Except for the PR grant letter and passports, is there any thing mandatory that has to be taken by her? Kindly advise.


If she declares what she is carrying in the immigration form, nothing.
Please share her first insights with us if you can.


----------



## prashantcd

shellady said:


> May I ask what did you initially provide as evidence? Was it only marriage certificate? And how long have you been married?
> 
> Same questions to those who got CO contact requesting for additional proof of relationship.
> 
> I claimed partner points and uploaded marriage certificate, joint bank statement and billing statements showing same address. Just wondering if these are enough. We have been married for 1yr 11mos when I lodged my application.



I also have the same question. Looking at many cases recently where CO has asked for more evidence, wondering if somebody has seen any pattern. Is there a cutoff in terms of number of years (for example < 3 years) since marriage before which CO asks for more proof.


----------



## Saif

prashantcd said:


> I also have the same question. Looking at many cases recently where CO has asked for more evidence, wondering if somebody has seen any pattern. Is there a cutoff in terms of number of years (for example < 3 years) since marriage before which CO asks for more proof.


My 2 cents:

A CO's job is not that of an 'auditor' who has a checklist with a set of question/rules and he ticks them off as he traverses thru your application.
I believe his role is more of an 'investigator' who, though having a checklist, goes to and fro on each item, trying to convince himself/herself about the authenticity of each evidence povided, which brings in the human element into play. An example being, my brother might not be convinced easily on something I find a no brainer.
So the crux of the matter is, which CO you might get. Of course if you fail the audit part, it's a no brainer for the CO further ahead, to come n touch base with you, commonly known as a CO contact 
Chill and wait patiently.


----------



## nitin2611

harpreet22 said:


> Received DG. Medicals expired in Feb




Congratulations on the grant. Can you share the timelines for mobile users (we don't see the signatures, if any)


----------



## nitin2611

the_luna said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> We were in your shoe until yesterday.
> We had lodge our application with all documents including PCCs and Medical upfront on 3rd Nov. We just got our direct grant yesterday, No COs, no ICAM.
> 
> The waiting time is unbearable since our profiles are very straightforward and easy to verify. It tooks us 4.5 months to get grant while other Dec logged are getting grant ahead.
> 
> We had tried to call DHA 3 times periodically but only all standard answers from support team; which causes us even more stressful.
> 
> However, from our experience, just take it easy; do all the best from our end and have a full trust on DHA process. One day, your time will come.
> 
> All the best to your journey, buddy 🙂




Congratulations Luna. Wish you luck


----------



## nitin2611

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march




Congratulations Adarsha. Enjoy the moment and all the best for your stay


----------



## nitin2611

Saif said:


> Ntin,
> 
> 
> 
> Technically the passport is 'cancelled' until and it is 'expired', so 'cancelled' is the right answer. Also, you got it in writing with the stamp from the PSK but still you applied your genius...
> 
> LOL
> 
> But dont worry bro, the system is quite forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> saif




Hi Saif

Yes you are right in that sense....technically it's not expired and stamp says canceled. Only that canceled was ringing a negative connotation in my mind and it had no option to provide/ add any text. Hence the choice. My only hope is one of our group members confirmed here that he did the same and got the grant on the new one. I only hope that this doesn't mess up things....keeping fingers crossed.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611

newkidinthetown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got my direct grant today.
> 
> My details are as follow
> 
> ANZSCO code: 233513
> EOI points: 75 No job/partner points
> EOI Invitation: 11 Dec 2018
> Visa application lodged: 11 Dec 2018 Added Australian value statement on 29 Dec 2018
> Direct grant: 15 Mar 2019
> 
> I've basically been an observer on this forum, not contributing much to the community. Thanks for your helpful pieces of advice. I wish you all get grants as soon as possible!




Many congratulations. So you now become "OLDKidinthetown"....no longer new...  Enjoy the moment n the stay


----------



## rehanmushtaq

Saif said:


> 1. No
> 2. No
> 3. Your call, with 70 points you might have to wait longer for 189 invite, with 75 it might be slightly lesser for 190. Why not increase 189 to 80 via PTE? Once it is achieved you might get an invite the next round.


Thanks for quick and precise reply. I will see If i can improve PTE or appear for CCL, thanks again.


----------



## beeze50

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


Hi,

Congrats on the grant.

Can you please share what was the CO contact for ?

I got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score online and still waiting.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## sivap33

Congratulations!!!!


harpreet22 said:


> No, I received grant today.


----------



## the_luna

Thank you so much, everyone for your lovely messages 
Wish you all the best and get a speedy grant soon.

Meanwhile, moving abroad will bring a lot of uncertainties, even though we got the golden ticket in hand. So maybe do a little preparation in your grant waiting time, such as learning to drive car, self-cooking practice, visiting parents will help you to reduce stress a little bit. Just my 2 cents, hope it help


----------



## sivap33

Congratulations!!


Tony12345 said:


> We got the grant today!!!  Finally! Timeline in signature


----------



## sivap33

Congratulations Adarsha!!


Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


----------



## sivap33

@Bandish, you are awesome. I really appreciate your time and all the minute details u consider when giving your response. 
God bless you!!



Bandish said:


> Yes, all these things are totally normal.
> 
> 1. Relationship
> The docs you have provided for relationship are enough.
> But if you got recently married (you can say <2 years), and uploading/gathering docs is not much of an effort then it would be good to upload few more docs.
> 
> This is what I got from the DHA website:
> 
> For both married and de facto applicants you must provide evidence that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Evidence can include but is not limited to:
> 
> joint bank account statements
> billing accounts in joint names
> joint leases or mortgages
> documents that show your partner has lived at the same address as you
> 
> Related Link:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo -> Go to Partner Documents section.
> 
> 2. Form 80: Changing the document name does not matter till it gives the idea of the contents of the document. You have done it correctly. I too had changed the name to Form_80_"spousename" as I felt it would be easy for CO to search for the document when it begins with Form_80. This naming is tricky I felt.  Because when we have to name the same document for many people, it depends how do we want to group them while sorting. Based on the applicant name or based on the category of document. (Don't know in which folder structure are documents uploaded in DHAs systems to make the life of CO easier ..)
> 
> Sorry :sorry: for a long post for people viewing on phone.


----------



## sivap33

Congrats and good luck!!


newkidinthetown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got my direct grant today.
> 
> My details are as follow
> 
> ANZSCO code: 233513
> EOI points: 75 No job/partner points
> EOI Invitation: 11 Dec 2018
> Visa application lodged: 11 Dec 2018 Added Australian value statement on 29 Dec 2018
> Direct grant: 15 Mar 2019
> 
> I've basically been an observer on this forum, not contributing much to the community. Thanks for your helpful pieces of advice. I wish you all get grants as soon as possible!


----------



## JJOHNS1

Saif said:


> If she declares what she is carrying in the immigration form, nothing.
> Please share her first insights with us if you can.


Sure.. Will do that.. Any idea if she would have to show the Hotel Bookings ?(In our case, she is staying with her cousin for the first 2 days)


----------



## sivap33

Nitin, 

Here is how is see:
A passport cannot get cancelled without a reason.
The reason for you to apply for a new passport is that the old one is about to expire. 
So the old one gets cancelled only when you get a new one. My kids passport also have a note which says the visas on this passport are valid but the passport is cancelled as they got a new one.
CO is educated enough to understand the reason for the new passport being provided. 
Moreover, there is nothing much more you can do other than this so just relax.

Cheers!




nitin2611 said:


> Hi Saif
> 
> Yes you are right in that sense....technically it's not expired and stamp says canceled. Only that canceled was ringing a negative connotation in my mind and it had no option to provide/ add any text. Hence the choice. My only hope is one of our group members confirmed here that he did the same and got the grant on the new one. I only hope that this doesn't mess up things....keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


----------



## nitin2611

sivap33 said:


> Nitin,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how is see:
> 
> A passport cannot get cancelled without a reason.
> 
> The reason for you to apply for a new passport is that the old one is about to expire.
> 
> So the old one gets cancelled only when you get a new one. My kids passport also have a note which says the visas on this passport are valid but the passport is cancelled as they got a new one.
> 
> CO is educated enough to understand the reason for the new passport being provided.
> 
> Moreover, there is nothing much more you can do other than this so just relax.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Thanks Siva. Your first hand experience is what am banking on. Thanks for sharing the details


----------



## aarpriase

*Spouse language test validity*



Bandish said:


> 1. For the first part of your question: "my spouse need to have competent english"
> Yes, to claim partner's skills points, partner should have competent English.
> Relevant Link from Archive website: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> 
> Excerpts from the link:
> 
> *Partner skills*
> You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
> is under 45 years of age
> has competent English
> has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
> has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
> is coming to Australia with you
> is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.
> 
> 2. For second part of your Question : English test within 3 year for competent English:
> As per DHA website, competent English should be valid for 3 years from date of lodgement.
> Relevant Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english
> 
> I could not find any information on DHA website where they have mentioned both the conditions together at one place on one page, i.e.,
> "1. If claiming partner points, show competent English (of partner) and scores are valid for 3 years from lodgement.
> 2. If NOT claiming partner points, show functional English (of partner) and scores are valid for 12 months from lodgement."
> *I could only infer this by visiting multiple pages on DHA website.*
> 
> Answer to part 2 is my understanding. Please refer a MARA agent, if you feel the need.



Thanks Bandish. We are on same page now. 

Summary : 
If claiming for partner point, partner should have Competent English and test should be taken in last 3 year ( validity/age of english exam becomes same as primary applicant i.e. 3 year )
If not claiming for partner points, but partner is included in the application, then partner should have Functional English and test should be taken in last 12 months.


----------



## aarpriase

Saif said:


> What's not clear bro? Please go to the link that applies to you and let me know what is unclear having come to know 'which' English you are supposed to prove...
> 
> Functional:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> Competent:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english
> 
> Other options are there in the menu...
> 
> If no partner point is claimed go for FE, if claimed check for CE, life is simpler than we think
> 
> EOI and lodging visa are two different things with different set of rules, read what applies to you, for visa lodge the phrase "before you applied for the visa" gives it away...
> 
> Best,
> saif
> (mind creating a sign plz)


Thanks Saif. I am clear now and i knew it that i will be clear in a day or two as we have experts here. Thank you for dedicating your time here to educate all of us.


----------



## kbjan26

*Looking for Candidates who waited > 7 months for Grant*

Hi Guys,

I need someone who waited for more than 7 months to share their experience.

Did you escalate your case ? Did you call the customer care ? Did you keep writing emails to CO ? 

I would be grateful if someone who has gone through this pain shares the experience.

It will be false if I say that I am not concerned. At times it is really panicking


----------



## Rajesh arora

harpreet22 said:


> Received DG. Medicals expired in Feb


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

the_luna said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> We were in your shoe until yesterday.
> We had lodge our application with all documents including PCCs and Medical upfront on 3rd Nov. We just got our direct grant yesterday, No COs, no ICAM.
> 
> The waiting time is unbearable since our profiles are very straightforward and easy to verify. It tooks us 4.5 months to get grant while other Dec logged are getting grant ahead.
> 
> We had tried to call DHA 3 times periodically but only all standard answers from support team; which causes us even more stressful.
> 
> However, from our experience, just take it easy; do all the best from our end and have a full trust on DHA process. One day, your time will come.
> 
> All the best to your journey, buddy 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRSha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged the visa on 28th Nov but still I haven't received the Grant nor any CO contact. Anyone else with a similar timelines and awaiting for any response??
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Tony12345 said:


> We got the grant today!!! 🙂 Finally! Timeline in signature


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Adarsha said:


> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

newkidinthetown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally got my direct grant today.
> 
> My details are as follow
> 
> ANZSCO code: 233513
> EOI points: 75 No job/partner points
> EOI Invitation: 11 Dec 2018
> Visa application lodged: 11 Dec 2018 Added Australian value statement on 29 Dec 2018
> Direct grant: 15 Mar 2019
> 
> I've basically been an observer on this forum, not contributing much to the community. Thanks for your helpful pieces of advice. I wish you all get grants as soon as possible!


Congratulations


----------



## Elu

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need someone who waited for more than 7 months to share their experience.
> 
> Did you escalate your case ? Did you call the customer care ? Did you keep writing emails to CO ?
> 
> I would be grateful if someone who has gone through this pain shares the experience.
> 
> It will be false if I say that I am not concerned. At times it is really panicking


We are waiting for more than 22 months and has done and still doing all the things you have mentioned but unfortunately no fruitful outcome. 
I can understand your feelings. Please just wait patiently and keep praying. 
All the very best. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Elu

Many congratulations 🎆 to all grant receivers!!


----------



## kbjan26

Elu said:


> We are waiting for more than 22 months and has done and still doing all the things you have mentioned but unfortunately no fruitful outcome.
> I can understand your feelings. Please just wait patiently and keep praying.
> All the very best.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Why is there a delay in your case ? Did something fall exceptional in yours ?


----------



## sczachariah

Even on expired passports, they stamp as Cancelled. Last month I renewed passports, which were expired for more than 3years, for both my parents and PSK did the same Cancelled stamp on their old ones. So I guess both Cancelled and Expired holds good, atleast as far as Indian PSKs are concerned.



nitin2611 said:


> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ntin,
> 
> 
> 
> Technically the passport is 'cancelled' until and it is 'expired', so 'cancelled' is the right answer. Also, you got it in writing with the stamp from the PSK but still you applied your genius...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> But dont worry bro, the system is quite forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> saif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saif
> 
> Yes you are right in that sense....technically it's not expired and stamp says canceled. Only that canceled was ringing a negative connotation in my mind and it had no option to provide/ add any text. Hence the choice. My only hope is one of our group members confirmed here that he did the same and got the grant on the new one. I only hope that this doesn't mess up things....keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin
Click to expand...


----------



## nitin2611

sczachariah said:


> Even on expired passports, they stamp as Cancelled. Last month I renewed passports, which were expired for more than 3years, for both my parents and PSK did the same Cancelled stamp on their old ones. So I guess both Cancelled and Expired holds good, atleast as far as Indian PSKs are concerned.




Thanks a lot for sharing that sczachariah


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Bandish said:


> sczachariah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool bro. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Kewl !!
Click to expand...


Hi Bandish,

Seen a lot of ur predictions coming true. Can you please predict when I will get my DG.

ANZCODE : 261313
Points : 80 ( 5 for spouse included )
Visa filed : 2nd Feb 2019
Medicals and PCC done and uploaded.

Thanks,
Vamsi


----------



## katlongz

Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet. 
Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
Idea came in 2016
First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
Age 25
Education 15
IELTS 10
ACS 5
We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
Age 25
Edu 15
ACS 10
PTE 20 
ITA Aug 11
Lodged 27/9/18
CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
Scared and kept following this forum. 
March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
Prayer and depression...
March 15 grant!
Hope our story encourages someone?


----------



## Adarsha

beeze50 said:


> Adarsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on the grant.
> 
> Can you please share what was the CO contact for ?
> 
> I got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score online and still waiting.
> 
> Hi varun, it is for medical check which was done already and uploaded in the system. I replied on 13th march 2019 and got Visa on 15th march
Click to expand...


----------



## Usha Balla

JJOHNS1 said:


> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she declares what she is carrying in the immigration form, nothing.
> Please share her first insights with us if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. Will do that.. Any idea if she would have to show the Hotel Bookings ?(In our case, she is staying with her cousin for the first 2 days)
Click to expand...

A form will be given during the flight. She will have to mention where she will be staying. Nothing apart from that.


----------



## ddevansh

Hi Bandish,

Jobcode- 261313
Visa lodge date- 2nd Dec 2018
Invite - 11- Nov- 2018
Points - 70

Your prediction of 7-mar-2019 has passed by and you have suggested grant is around the corner on 11-Mar-2019 but still no update on my application. Please suggest.

Regards,
Devansh


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants! All the best!


----------



## svj

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


Many congratulations! Though it was a long journey, you have finally come out with flying colours! Good luck on your life ahead at Aus


----------



## Marcus_1104

Processing time changed

From 5-7 months
To 6-7 months


----------



## Elu

kbjan26 said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting for more than 22 months and has done and still doing all the things you have mentioned but unfortunately no fruitful outcome.
> I can understand your feelings. Please just wait patiently and keep praying.
> All the very best.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there a delay in your case ? Did something fall exceptional in yours ?
Click to expand...

Every possible documents has been submitted, CO only contact for medical and that was the first and last call on july, 17. Nothing was really special. We are just waiting patiently and praying sincerely. Hope for the best. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Elu

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


Many many congratulations 🎆!


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations 🙂 and good luck 🙂


katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


----------



## Madhu Sharma

svj said:


> katlongz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations! Though it was a long journey, you have finally come out with flying colours! Good luck on your life ahead at Aus
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Madhu Sharma

We have started this process 2 years back...and got EOI invite in Aug 2018, lodged the final visa application on Oct 11 2018, Construction safety Manager, any idea by when can expect the golden mail??
I am becoming now impatient😔😔😔.... why do they need so much time


----------



## Adarsha

beeze50 said:


> Adarsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally I got my grant today. I got co contact on 12th march 2019 and I replied them on 13th march. Thanks to everyone in the forum who have answer my queries. Good luck to u guys waiting for the grant. Nowadays co contact grant has been really quicker.
> 
> My timeline
> Code developer programer
> Eoi 11th nov
> Co contact 12th march
> Grant 15th march
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on the grant.
> 
> Can you please share what was the CO contact for ?
> 
> I got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score online and still waiting.
> 
> Bro co contact was for the document which was already submitted. It was medical sheets. I replied them suggesting document already submitted and send it again. She took just around 24 hrs to see case and grant me the Visa. Good luck to u. Hope u will get it soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Adarsha
Click to expand...


----------



## SG

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


Congratulations


----------



## jacky101010

Madhu Sharma said:


> We have started this process 2 years back...and got EOI invite in Aug 2018, lodged the final visa application on Oct 11 2018, Construction safety Manager, any idea by when can expect the golden mail??
> I am becoming now impatient why do they need so much time


Can you share more info?
CO contacts? Commencement mail? Spouse and kids?


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.

Applied for me and my wife. 
ANZCO 261313 
Points 70
Claimed 5 points from spouse 
Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
Grant date 16th Mar 2019

I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?


----------



## NB

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.
> 
> Applied for me and my wife.
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 70
> Claimed 5 points from spouse
> Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
> Grant date 16th Mar 2019
> 
> I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?


Reply back to the same email id from which you got the grant

You can also use the feedback form on the DHA website

Get it done asap

Call them if necessary 

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Everyone,

Finally got the grant
ANZSCO Code : 261313

Invited: 11-Aug-2018
Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
Wife pregnant - Medical pending
First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
Baby born on 11-Jan
Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
Got grant on 13-March

Thank you everyone and wish you all the best for your journey


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Medical pending
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
> Baby born on 11-Jan
> Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
> Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
> Got grant on 13-March
> 
> Thank you everyone and wish you all the best for your journey


Hi Arvind, Congratulations on the grant!

Were you claiming points for your current employment in the visa application for which the CO contacted you to provide RnR?

I have recently moved to a new job and am not claiming points for this job in my visa application, so wanted to know if I should get a roles and responsibility letter from my current company as well.

Regards,
A


----------



## arvindjoshi

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi Arvind, Congratulations on the grant!
> 
> Were you claiming points for your current employment in the visa application for which the CO contacted you to provide RnR?
> 
> I have recently moved to a new job and am not claiming points for this job in my visa application, so wanted to know if I should get a roles and responsibility letter from my current company as well.
> 
> Regards,
> A


Yes, I was claiming points for the current employment. Try to get the RnR from all the companies if possible as you have some time now. If CO asks then you can share the RnR . All the best


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Sudarshan Reddy:
I don't see ip information provided button on my account. I have uploaded the docs for the CO contact. How do I respond that I have uploaded the required docs.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhu Sharma

jacky101010 said:


> Madhu Sharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have started this process 2 years back...and got EOI invite in Aug 2018, lodged the final visa application on Oct 11 2018, Construction safety Manager, any idea by when can expect the golden mail??
> I am becoming now impatient why do they need so much time
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share more info?
> CO contacts? Commencement mail? Spouse and kids?
Click to expand...

Our case is handled by an agent. CO contacted in Mid Jan for PF statements. Mail applicant is my husband, have 2 kids. Rest no idea what is going on...


----------



## Zinette

*Visa Granted*

We are very excited!! 🎊🎉
Our 189 Visa's was granted and our flights are booked for the 17th of May. 

Any general advice would be appreciated. 

We are looking at several bank options. Which bank is more like FNB ito eBucks? 

Timeline for grant for those that are interested. 
ANZSCO Code: 252711 
Audiologist

Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
Assessment Outcome : 19 May, 2017
IETLS: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
Husband's ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
Husband's Assessment Outcome : 10 Sep, 2018
PTE: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83 

EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
Invited: 11 November, 2018
Visa Lodged: 28 November, 2018
Visa Granted: 5 March, 2019 (97 days).


----------



## intruder_

Zinette said:


> We are very excited!!
> 
> Our 189 Visa's was granted and our flights are booked for the 17th of May.
> 
> 
> 
> Any general advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at several bank options. Which bank is more like FNB ito eBucks?
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline for grant for those that are interested.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 252711
> 
> Audiologist
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
> 
> Assessment Outcome : 19 May, 2017
> 
> IETLS: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
> 
> Husband's ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
> 
> Husband's Assessment Outcome : 10 Sep, 2018
> 
> PTE: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 November, 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28 November, 2018
> 
> Visa Granted: 5 March, 2019 (97 days).


Congratulations !


----------



## Divkasi

Zinette said:


> We are very excited!!
> 
> Our 189 Visa's was granted and our flights are booked for the 17th of May.
> 
> 
> 
> Any general advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at several bank options. Which bank is more like FNB ito eBucks?
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline for grant for those that are interested.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 252711
> 
> Audiologist
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
> 
> Assessment Outcome : 19 May, 2017
> 
> IETLS: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
> 
> Husband's ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
> 
> Husband's Assessment Outcome : 10 Sep, 2018
> 
> PTE: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 November, 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28 November, 2018
> 
> Visa Granted: 5 March, 2019 (97 days).




Congratulations


----------



## nitin2611

Zinette said:


> We are very excited!!
> 
> Our 189 Visa's was granted and our flights are booked for the 17th of May.
> 
> 
> 
> Any general advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at several bank options. Which bank is more like FNB ito eBucks?
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline for grant for those that are interested.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 252711
> 
> Audiologist
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
> 
> Assessment Outcome : 19 May, 2017
> 
> IETLS: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
> 
> Husband's ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
> 
> Husband's Assessment Outcome : 10 Sep, 2018
> 
> PTE: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
> 
> Invited: 11 November, 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28 November, 2018
> 
> Visa Granted: 5 March, 2019 (97 days).




Many congratulations Zinette. Wish you all the very best..


----------



## jayanthps

Congratulations! I'm in similar situation. My son was born during 1st week Dec. Passport appointment date was the problem, got his passport in last week Jan. Sent the documents and had to do medicals for the new born(I think this was unnecessary). Anyway got it done(1st week Feb) and all documents in place. Still waiting for the grant. Unusually taking lot of time. Should I follow up?



arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Medical pending
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
> Baby born on 11-Jan
> Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
> Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
> Got grant on 13-March
> 
> Thank you everyone and wish you all the best for your journey


----------



## jayanthps

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.
> 
> Applied for me and my wife.
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 70
> Claimed 5 points from spouse
> Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
> Grant date 16th Mar 2019
> 
> I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?


Congratulations!!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Sudarshan Reddy:
> I don't see ip information provided button on my account. I have uploaded the docs for the CO contact. How do I respond that I have uploaded the required docs.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Do any one also faced or facing same problem. Not having IP information button to intimate Co that we have updated the required documents. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi

jayanthps said:


> Congratulations! I'm in similar situation. My son was born during 1st week Dec. Passport appointment date was the problem, got his passport in last week Jan. Sent the documents and had to do medicals for the new born(I think this was unnecessary). Anyway got it done(1st week Feb) and all documents in place. Still waiting for the grant. Unusually taking lot of time. Should I follow up?



No need to follow up. just wait for sometime.


----------



## Rajesh arora

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.
> 
> Applied for me and my wife.
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 70
> Claimed 5 points from spouse
> Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
> Grant date 16th Mar 2019
> 
> I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Medical pending
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
> Baby born on 11-Jan
> Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
> Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
> Got grant on 13-March
> 
> Thank you everyone and wish you all the best for your journey


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Zinette said:


> We are very excited!! 🎊🎉
> Our 189 Visa's was granted and our flights are booked for the 17th of May.
> 
> Any general advice would be appreciated.
> 
> We are looking at several bank options. Which bank is more like FNB ito eBucks?
> 
> Timeline for grant for those that are interested.
> ANZSCO Code: 252711
> Audiologist
> 
> Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
> Assessment Outcome : 19 May, 2017
> IETLS: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
> Husband's ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
> Husband's Assessment Outcome : 10 Sep, 2018
> PTE: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83
> 
> EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
> Invited: 11 November, 2018
> Visa Lodged: 28 November, 2018
> Visa Granted: 5 March, 2019 (97 days).


Congratulations


----------



## Rkc

Hi all,
I am new to this forum. Nice to see how we are all helping each other with their knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Rkc

Hi all,
I am new to this forum. Nice to see how we are all helping each other with their knowledge on the subject. Myself ANZCO code 233513

Visa lodged: 20 Nov 2018
CO Contact : 20 Feb 2019, Asked for my wifes PCC from Qatar. 
My Wife is my secondary applicant and not claiming any point. She was in Qatar only for 5 months in a Family Visit Visa. As per my knowledge MOI Qatar, issues PCC only for individuals having Residence Permits and not for Visit visas. Then how to reply to the CO. Need your advise from anyone who faced similar situation.


----------



## SG

Zinette said:


> We are very excited!! 🎊🎉
> Our 189 Visa's was granted and our flights are booked for the 17th of May.
> 
> Any general advice would be appreciated.
> 
> We are looking at several bank options. Which bank is more like FNB ito eBucks?
> 
> Timeline for grant for those that are interested.
> ANZSCO Code: 252711
> Audiologist
> 
> Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
> Assessment Outcome : 19 May, 2017
> IETLS: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
> Husband's ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
> Husband's Assessment Outcome : 10 Sep, 2018
> PTE: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83
> 
> EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
> Invited: 11 November, 2018
> Visa Lodged: 28 November, 2018
> Visa Granted: 5 March, 2019 (97 days).


Congratulations Zinette  Happy Journey and Good Luck!


----------



## SG

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Medical pending
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
> Baby born on 11-Jan
> Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
> Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
> Got grant on 13-March
> 
> Thank you everyone and wish you all the best for your journey


Congratulations Arvind


----------



## NB

Rkc said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum. Nice to see how we are all helping each other with their knowledge on the subject. Myself ANZCO code 233513
> 
> Visa lodged: 20 Nov 2018
> CO Contact : 20 Feb 2019, Asked for my wifes PCC from Qatar.
> My Wife is my secondary applicant and not claiming any point. She was in Qatar only for 5 months in a Family Visit Visa. As per my knowledge MOI Qatar, issues PCC only for individuals having Residence Permits and not for Visit visas. Then how to reply to the CO. Need your advise from anyone who faced similar situation.


In case you don’t get a response from any other member, reply to the co explaining why you can’t give the pcc 

Make sure you give a link in the email to the website which confirms your statement about the pcc

That should do the trick

Cheers


----------



## SG

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.
> 
> Applied for me and my wife.
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 70
> Claimed 5 points from spouse
> Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
> Grant date 16th Mar 2019
> 
> I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?


Congratulations Nagaraj


----------



## beeze50

Hey members,

Anyone who has got a CO Contact in December/January time frame still waiting for their grant ?

In my case, I got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score electronically which I did on the same day.

Looking for any statistics/indicative timeline of when I could expect my grant. I was looking at a thumb rule of 2 - 3 months from CO contact for a good news but I see people getting a CO contact getting a faster TAT.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## Da__N

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Medical pending
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
> Baby born on 11-Jan
> Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
> Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
> Got grant on 13-March
> 
> Thank you everyone and wish you all the best for your journey




Congratulations!

May I know what employment documents you submitted before CO contact so that he asked for RnR on company’s letterhead? 

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacky101010

beeze50 said:


> Hey members,
> 
> Anyone who has got a CO Contact in December/January time frame still waiting for their grant ?
> 
> In my case, I got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score electronically which I did on the same day.
> 
> Looking for any statistics/indicative timeline of when I could expect my grant. I was looking at a thumb rule of 2 - 3 months from CO contact for a good news but I see people getting a CO contact getting a faster TAT.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Mine is 14 Jan.
But yeah Rule of thumb is at least 2 months.
Statistically, you have 50% chance of getting your grant in less than 81 days after CO contact, and 75% in less than 96 days. 

So let's keep waiting patiently.
I think part of the reason is overwhelmingly large number of applicant in Nov and they are focusing on this.


----------



## beeze50

jacky101010 said:


> Mine is 14 Jan.
> But yeah Rule of thumb is at least 2 months.
> Statistically, you have 50% chance of getting your grant in less than 81 days after CO contact, and 75% in less than 96 days.
> 
> So let's keep waiting patiently.
> I think part of the reason is overwhelmingly large number of applicant in Nov and they are focusing on this.


True Jacky... what was your CO contact on 14th Jan ?


----------



## ajyegnesh

Saif said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have added all who PMed me to our group. If anyone is left, apologies, please protest and I will add.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saif


Hi Saif,

I have sent a PM to you with my details. Can you please add me too?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJOHNS1

Saif said:


> If she declares what she is carrying in the immigration form, nothing.
> Please share her first insights with us if you can.


Saif, She reached Melbourne fine.. The emigration office in India was a little confused with her PR and entry date being so soon(we just got 2 months). Once she cleared that, it was fine. The Immigration in Melbourne was a cake walk. The office just asked her the purpose of visit and she said that She received the PR. He checked the passport(Did not check the Grant letter) and let her through. I was little skeptical as she was the dependent and I was primary applicant. but its all fine.
I am planning to visit on 27th . 
Thanks


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Hi Bandish,

Saw lot of ur predictions coming true. Can u please predict my visa:

ANZCODE : 261313
POINTS 80 ( Claimed 5 spouse points)
Experience : 8 years ( 4 organisations) 
Visa lodged : 2nd Feb 2019

Thanks in advance and appreciate your support for people in this Forum. Thanks

Vamsi


----------



## Levi100

Hi Guys,

I have a question,

I have an original pdf document which is black and white. Does this need to be certified ? I have uploaded this non certified original document to my 189 application but I just remembered that black and white needs to be certified.

On the dha website under the 189 > step by step > Gather your documents > prepare your documents , it only specifies to have a colour scan document and no information about black and white. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## AmanThind

I completed 5 months of processing time and still haven't receive any grant and when I saw in the ImmiAccount, the time has changed to 6 to 7 months but the global processing time is still 5 to 7 months.
Has someone experienced the same thing?


----------



## NB

AmanThind said:


> I completed 5 months of processing time and still haven't receive any grant and when I saw in the ImmiAccount, the time has changed to 6 to 7 months but the global processing time is still 5 to 7 months.
> Has someone experienced the same thing?


The global processing time website update lags the Immiaccount update

Moreover The grant will come in into own sweet time, no matter what the global processing time says
There will always be some applications which will take more and some even less then those shown
Pr processing is not based on FIFO basis, the members have to realise that
Each application is unique and the time taken depends on the complexity of the case and the quality and strength of the evidence submitted 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Levi100 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> I have an original pdf document which is black and white. Does this need to be certified ? I have uploaded this non certified original document to my 189 application but I just remembered that black and white needs to be certified.
> 
> On the dha website under the 189 > step by step > Gather your documents > prepare your documents , it only specifies to have a colour scan document and no information about black and white.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


As long as you have scanned it in colour mode, nothing to worry 

Cheers


----------



## Levi100

NB said:


> Levi100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> I have an original pdf document which is black and white. Does this need to be certified ? I have uploaded this non certified original document to my 189 application but I just remembered that black and white needs to be certified.
> 
> On the dha website under the 189 > step by step > Gather your documents > prepare your documents , it only specifies to have a colour scan document and no information about black and white.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have scanned it in colour mode, nothing to worry
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi NB, thanks for the reply. I didn’t scan the document. The document was sent via an email pdf attachment. Would that be an issue ? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## harpreet22

Levi100 said:


> Hi NB, thanks for the reply. I didn’t scan the document. The document was sent via an email pdf attachment. Would that be an issue ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


According to a policy in Australia, online documents can never be certified. I went to 2 different JPs, they both denied to attest the documents and advised me about the policy. I uploaded all online documents as it is. I got direct grant so there should be no issue.

DG- 15/03/2019 (Unable to edit signature)


----------



## SG

harpreet22 said:


> According to a policy in Australia, online documents can never be certified. I went to 2 different JPs, they both denied to attest the documents and advised me about the policy. I uploaded all online documents as it is. I got direct grant so there should be no issue.
> 
> DG- 15/03/2019 (Unable to edit signature)


Congratulations Harpreet for your Grant


----------



## harpreet22

SG said:


> Congratulations Harpreet for your Grant


Thanks


----------



## Divkasi

SG said:


> Congratulations Harpreet for your Grant




Congratulations that’s quick


----------



## jacky101010

beeze50 said:


> True Jacky... what was your CO contact on 14th Jan ?


Form 1399 which I think will need a lot of time to be verified.
I think you will get your grant before me


----------



## NB

Levi100 said:


> Hi NB, thanks for the reply. I didn’t scan the document. The document was sent via an email pdf attachment. Would that be an issue ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


My salary slips and bank statements were also in black and white pdf files
I just attached them and faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## Levi100

harpreet22 said:


> Levi100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB, thanks for the reply. I didn’t scan the document. The document was sent via an email pdf attachment. Would that be an issue ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> According to a policy in Australia, online documents can never be certified. I went to 2 different JPs, they both denied to attest the documents and advised me about the policy. I uploaded all online documents as it is. I got direct grant so there should be no issue.
> 
> DG- 15/03/2019 (Unable to edit signature)
Click to expand...

Hi Harpeet, that’s interesting, I didn’t know that. Well I guess i’ll just leave the document as it is when I received in via email then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Levi100

NB said:


> Levi100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB, thanks for the reply. I didn’t scan the document. The document was sent via an email pdf attachment. Would that be an issue ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> My salary slips and bank statements were also in black and white pdf files
> I just attached them and faced no problems
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi NB, alright then , in that case I have nothing to worry about. thanks a lot !


----------



## Tejred1984

Today seems to be a dry day too without any grants ☹


----------



## Ms86

Hi everyone,received the golden email today😊

Code-231313
DOI-11 Oct
Visa lodged on 7th dec


----------



## Bandish

sivap33 said:


> @Bandish, you are awesome. I really appreciate your time and all the minute details u consider when giving your response.
> God bless you!!


Thanks for your kind words sivap33. I just try to help with whatever little knowledge I have. 
Wish you good luck


----------



## abhiaus

Hey!! Many Many Congratulations, I know it will be mixed emotions for you...
So did you receive Direct Grant?? 
Just for Information can you please share the email content hiding Personal Confidential details, it will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Bandish

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Seen a lot of ur predictions coming true. Can you please predict when I will get my DG.
> 
> ANZCODE : 261313
> Points : 80 ( 5 for spouse included )
> Visa filed : 2nd Feb 2019
> Medicals and PCC done and uploaded.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vamsi


Ha ha ... Seems like my guesses have completed a full circle . It all started with Vamsi only, who received his grant in Jan and your name is same as his. 

Go by the 100-110 day early grant timeline or else rely on the global processing times.
Wish you get a speedy grant.


----------



## abhiaus

Ms86 said:


> Hi everyone,received the golden email today😊
> 
> Code-231313
> DOI-11 Oct
> Visa lodged on 7th dec



Hey!! Many Many Congratulations, I know it will be mixed emotions for you...
So did you receive Direct Grant?? 
Just for Information can you please share the email content hiding Personal Confidential details, it will be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Bandish

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns ...
> ....
> 
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


Congratulations 
A long journey, with many ups and downs ... 
Wish you good luck


----------



## nitin2611

Ms86 said:


> Hi everyone,received the golden email today😊
> 
> Code-231313
> DOI-11 Oct
> Visa lodged on 7th dec




Congratulations Ms86. All the Best!


----------



## abhiaus

Bandish said:


> Congratulations
> A long journey, with many ups and downs ...
> Wish you good luck


Hi Bandish,

Saw lot of ur predictions coming true. Can u please predict my visa:

ANZCODE : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
POINTS 70 ( No points claimed for spouse)
Experience : 10 years ( 3 organisations) 
Visa lodged : 8th Jan 2019
Wife PCC (Only Pending document) : 19th Jan 2019.

Thanks in advance and appreciate your support for people in this Forum. Thanks

Abhishek


----------



## Bandish

ddevansh said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Jobcode- 261313
> Visa lodge date- 2nd Dec 2018
> Invite - 11- Nov- 2018
> Points - 70
> 
> Your prediction of 7-mar-2019 has passed by and you have suggested grant is around the corner on 11-Mar-2019 but still no update on my application. Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh


Hey Devansh,

I can understand your anxiousness. But being patient is the key apart from validating that all your documents are uploaded and satisfy the requirements of DHA.
Generally these days, what I have seen is, early grants are received within 90-110 days of lodging the application. Your application is now 106 days old. If you wish, you could wait for this week more and then just rely on the global processing times. 
Don't panic and be positive and know that you will definitely receive your grant in a few months time.

Wish you good luck !


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

All the people who got CO contact here has "Information Provided Button" available in their immiaccount ?

Please confirm as I don't see that in my immiaccount. I uploaded the supporting docs for the query I received and don't know how to intimate CO or DHA about it.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> All the people who got CO contact here has "Information Provided Button" available in their immiaccount ?
> 
> Please confirm as I don't see that in my immiaccount. I uploaded the supporting docs for the query I received and don't know how to intimate CO or DHA about it.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


You could call DHA and explain the scenario. Sometimes there are software glitches and they will let you know the next steps. Or, I assume, they might be changing their ways of working and updating their software.

Refer the post below for their Helpline numbers:


Bandish said:


> These are the two helpline numbers I found from older posts:
> +61131881
> +61131880
> 
> All the Best !


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Bandish said:


> You could call DHA and explain the scenario. Sometimes there are software glitches and they will let you know the next steps. Or, I assume, they might be changing their ways of working and updating their software.
> 
> 
> 
> Refer the post below for their Helpline numbers:


How to call them from India. Best way to call with low charges. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddevansh

Thank you Bandish


----------



## hena15

Zinette said:


> We are very excited!! 🎊🎉
> Our 189 Visa's was granted and our flights are booked for the 17th of May.
> 
> Any general advice would be appreciated.
> 
> We are looking at several bank options. Which bank is more like FNB ito eBucks?
> 
> Timeline for grant for those that are interested.
> ANZSCO Code: 252711
> Audiologist
> 
> Assessment Submitted: 12 May, 2017
> Assessment Outcome : 19 May, 2017
> IETLS: 03 Jun, 2017- L 9 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 8.5
> Husband's ACS Skill Assessment: 24 Jul, 2018
> Husband's Assessment Outcome : 10 Sep, 2018
> PTE: 25 Sep, 2018- L 79 R 90 S 85 W83
> 
> EOI Lodged : 10 October, 2018 with 70 Points
> Invited: 11 November, 2018
> Visa Lodged: 28 November, 2018
> Visa Granted: 5 March, 2019 (97 days).


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hena15

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> 
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Visa Petition Filed on: 28-Sep-2018
> Wife pregnant - Medical pending
> First CO Contact : 13-Dec-2018, for wife's medical & Current employment R&R on company's letter head
> Replied on : 19-Dec-2018(to defer wife's medical till the child birth & uploaded current employment R&R)
> Baby born on 11-Jan
> Uploaded Form1221, Passport and Birthcertificate on 17-Feb
> Baby added to the visa application - 13-March
> Got grant on 13-March
> 
> Thank you everyone and wish you all the best for your journey


Congratulations!!


----------



## hena15

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.
> 
> Applied for me and my wife.
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 70
> Claimed 5 points from spouse
> Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
> Grant date 16th Mar 2019
> 
> I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?


Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## hena15

Ms86 said:


> Hi everyone,received the golden email today😊
> 
> Code-231313
> DOI-11 Oct
> Visa lodged on 7th dec


Congratulations


----------



## hena15

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


Woah.. that's a long journey mate.. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bandish

abhiaus said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Saw lot of ur predictions coming true. Can u please predict my visa:
> 
> ANZCODE : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> POINTS 70 ( No points claimed for spouse)
> Experience : 10 years ( 3 organisations)
> Visa lodged : 8th Jan 2019
> Wife PCC (Only Pending document) : 19th Jan 2019.
> 
> Thanks in advance and appreciate your support for people in this Forum. Thanks
> 
> Abhishek


Thanks Abhishek 

I know few of my guesses came true. But those were just guesses considering the factors I know and learnt from this forum plus a bit of my intuition. 

As I said few posts before, just go by the 100-110 days timeline for early grants or later just rely on the global processing times. Compared to 261313 other codes take a bit longer as per my knowledge (though definitely not always, DHA keeps amazing us, like they gave quick grants within 60 days time-frame for many applications lodged in September ). 

Be positive. Wish you a speedy grant !


----------



## Optimistic_2018

Dears,
Finally Direct Grant received after 149 days. Updated the signature accordingly. Thank you all for your support in this journey.


----------



## Bandish

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Dears,
> Finally Direct Grant received after 149 days. Updated the signature accordingly. Thank you all for your support in this journey.


Congratulations 
Liked your username 

Good luck ...


----------



## Oarjon

abhiaus said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Saw lot of ur predictions coming true. Can u please predict my visa:
> 
> ANZCODE : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> POINTS 70 ( No points claimed for spouse)
> Experience : 10 years ( 3 organisations)
> Visa lodged : 8th Jan 2019
> Wife PCC (Only Pending document) : 19th Jan 2019.
> 
> Thanks in advance and appreciate your support for people in this Forum. Thanks
> 
> Abhishek


Hi Abhishek,

I am standing just behind you in the line. Lodged my Visa Application on 30th Jan with the same occupation, Electrical Engg. Hope you get yours soon! Good luck! Lets hope to fly together to Aus!

Regards,
Oar


----------



## hena15

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Dears,
> Finally Direct Grant received after 149 days. Updated the signature accordingly. Thank you all for your support in this journey.


Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## sanjai26

Hi all., 
My medicals was deferred and I was asked to do additional tests ( 603 )
I did the additional tests and got my medical clearance recently ( 15 days before ) , but still I got no mail/messages to upload Form-815. 

In Health assessment it says - "Health clearance provided - No action required "

1. Should I go ahead and front load Form-815 or I wait until CO requests me to do so ?

Medicals Deferred : Nov 28
Visa Lodge : Dec 21
Medical clearance : Mar 02


----------



## piyush_n

Hi, I got a CO Contact today. Invitation Date - 11-Nov-2018, Lodge Date 15th Nov 2018. I was expecting the direct grant. But it is very frustrating to get a CO contact after 4 month long wait. CO asked for more evidence of employment thought I have submitted all the offer letter and reliving letter of all the companies along with last three months salary slip. Now he is asking for bank statements for the entire period. Total companies worked for is 7 with total 5 different bank accounts. Dont know how would I get the bank statements for the account numbers which I dont remember. Really worried. If anybody else has faced similar problem, please through some light. I would be very thankful.


----------



## Bandish

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all.,
> My medicals was deferred and I was asked to do additional tests ( 603 )
> I did the additional tests and got my medical clearance recently ( 15 days before ) , but still I got no mail/messages to upload Form-815.
> 
> In Health assessment it says - "Health clearance provided - No action required "
> 
> 1. Should I go ahead and front load Form-815 or I wait until CO requests me to do so ?
> 
> Medicals Deferred : Nov 28
> Visa Lodge : Dec 21
> Medical clearance : Mar 02


Wait and do only if the CO asks for it.


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Saif
> 
> Yes you are right in that sense....technically it's not expired and stamp says canceled. Only that canceled was ringing a negative connotation in my mind and it had no option to provide/ add any text. Hence the choice. My only hope is one of our group members confirmed here that he did the same and got the grant on the new one. I only hope that this doesn't mess up things....keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


It shouldn't. They only need your existing passport with at least a 6 months validity.
Dont mull over it.


----------



## sanjai26

Bandish said:


> Wait and do only if the CO asks for it.


Thanks for the quick reply. Will continue to wait :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bandish

piyush_n said:


> Hi, I got a CO Contact today. Invitation Date - 11-Nov-2018, Lodge Date 15th Nov 2018. I was expecting the direct grant. But it is very frustrating to get a CO contact after 4 month long wait. CO asked for more evidence of employment thought I have submitted all the offer letter and reliving letter of all the companies along with last three months salary slip. Now he is asking for bank statements for the entire period. Total companies worked for is 7 with total 5 different bank accounts. Dont know how would I get the bank statements for the account numbers which I dont remember. Really worried. If anybody else has faced similar problem, please through some light. I would be very thankful.


Oh! Actually bank statements are quite important as a third party evidence. Now, calm down and just focus on getting the statements.

In my case, I did not have to go to any bank to get the statements. 

1. For my latest bank account, I could get it online through net-banking. Banks generally keep 10 years of historical statements.

2. For my older accounts, even though I had closed those. I got the statements from the e-statements in my gmail account. Check your old payslips, your bank account number will be mentioned there. Check your old emails if you had opted for e-statements. 

Hope this helps !

Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

sanjai26 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Will continue to wait :fingerscrossed:


Wish you good luck


----------



## Saif

JJOHNS1 said:


> Sure.. Will do that.. Any idea if she would have to show the Hotel Bookings ?(In our case, she is staying with her cousin for the first 2 days)


No, from what I know.


----------



## Saif

aarpriase said:


> Thanks Bandish. We are on same page now.
> 
> Summary :
> If claiming for partner point, partner should have Competent English and test should be taken in last 3 year ( validity/age of english exam becomes same as primary applicant i.e. 3 year )
> If not claiming for partner points, but partner is included in the application, then partner should have Functional English and test should be taken in last 12 months.


...finally! :clap2:
...sigh


----------



## Saif

aarpriase said:


> Thanks Saif. I am clear now and i knew it that i will be clear in a day or two as we have experts here. Thank you for dedicating your time here to educate all of us.


Brother (sister?) that is why we are here (apart from having some fun )


----------



## murlimohan2007

Hi experts. I got DG in Feb. I applied through an agent. Now my agent is not ready to change the communication email for my immi account. He is saying it does not matter. What’s your experience guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Dears,
> Finally Direct Grant received after 149 days. Updated the signature accordingly. Thank you all for your support in this journey.



Congratulations Optimistic...hope we can stick to the optimism.


----------



## NB

murlimohan2007 said:


> Hi experts. I got DG in Feb. I applied through an agent. Now my agent is not ready to change the communication email for my immi account. He is saying it does not matter. What’s your experience guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will need access to the Immiaccount in future also if you want to update your passport numbers etc

Cheers


----------



## anniejerin

*189 or 190??*

I received invite for NSW (190) to apply 4 days back. I'm expecting 189 visa invite in May. Should i wait for 189 invite or should i accept 190 invite.

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## NB

anniejerin said:


> I received invite for NSW (190) to apply 4 days back. I'm expecting 189 visa invite in May. Should i wait for 189 invite or should i accept 190 invite.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance


It’s like buying an insurance for 300$

You never know what will happen tomorrow 

Maximum you will lose 300$ even if you get an invite under 189 in May

If for some reason you don’t, then you can apply with the 190 final invite which you will most probably get

Cheers


----------



## Saif

sczachariah said:


> Even on expired passports, they stamp as Cancelled. Last month I renewed passports, which were expired for more than 3years, for both my parents and PSK did the same Cancelled stamp on their old ones. So I guess both Cancelled and Expired holds good, atleast as far as Indian PSKs are concerned.


No bro they are different, Indian PSKs are doing a great job as of now 

Yes, an 'expired' passport will also be 'cancelled', any passport which is not of use has to be 'cancelled'...understand 'expiry' is an event which runs with time whereas 'cancellation' is an action that the authorities take to make it 'useless'...so if a new passport is made for any reason the old one would be 'canceled' and you cant present it as a valid travel document, it is still in your custody it can potentially be misused, right? Much earlier, they used to confiscate it but now they return it back after cancelling it.
Also, an 'expired' passport is not 'renewed', it's called a 're-issue', a way to confirm is to check the number, it would change in case of a 're-issue' but would remain the same in case of a 'renewal', a 're-issue' usually goes through the same checks as a fresh application. Passports are 'renewed' for validity extension if the original was issued for a short term and it retains the number, could be other reasons for 'renewal' that I'm not aware of...

Most importantly...

*You should also carry both old/cancelled and new passport when you travel in or out of India*

A lot of people are unaware of this but this is really important and advisable.

For this Aus visa app discussion, yes, both expired and canceled carry the similar meaning because you wont get a new valid passport without either of these and hence not a big issue. Also, the fact that COs understand that most people confuse with these terms they ignore the mistake.
Let me inform you that these COs are extremely knowledgeable people in their field than we might think of, they are doing a job of great responsibility for their country 

Hope this helps.

cheers,
saif


----------



## kryptor21

Hi Everyone,

Thanks a lot for being of great help and support.
I am very happy to announce that I have got my direct grant. 
Below are my timelines

ICT Security Specialist 262112
EOI: 75 points June 2018
Invite: Oct 2018
Lodgement: 5 Nov 2018
Grant: 15 March 2019 
Direct grant

Thanks a lot for the support and I wish all the best to everyone in the forum.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

Can someone suggest what is the average wait time for Electrical Engineer, ANZSCO Code 233311 ??
Does the medical date affect the Grant time if done 15 days after the visa application submission & fee payment??


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Can someone suggest what is the average wait time for Electrical Engineer, ANZSCO Code 233311 ??
> Does the medical date affect the Grant time if done 15 days after the visa application submission & fee payment??


Anzsco code or points have no relevance once you are invited

It’s the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents you submit, which determines the time taken for processing 

If you have completed the medical within 15 days, it should not affect

Cheers


----------



## Saif

katlongz said:


> Hi everyone, we got a grant this morning and I will like to appreciate Saif, Santhosh, Bandish, prettyisotonic, Nadine... and all those lovely people I will probably never meet.
> Your contributions on this platform has been a massive help to me and a lot of people. The willingness and ability to research and write answers for complete strangers or simply sharing from your experiences are greatly appreciated.
> Our journey had too many twists and turns so I will try to summarize:
> Idea came in 2016
> First ACS 234611 in sept 2016 3ys 7 months
> Test of knowledge in feb 2017(for 234611 you need that,to validate the ACS and allow you to apply for a PR visa)
> Age 25
> Education 15
> IELTS 10
> ACS 5
> We put in EOI for 190 as suggested by agent in July 2017 with 55 points
> 2 more nail biting ielts S 7.5 W 8.5 R 9 L9(twice)
> Meanwhile an application for ACS upgrade has ‘gone missing’ when sent by registered mail because of a computer crash at Klm cargo hub in Amsterdam (from sept 2017 Dec 2017)
> Switched to PTE in Jan 2018 and made 20pts by April 2018 after 4 attempts.
> Positive assessment with 7 yrs 1 month received in May 2018
> Upgraded EOI in May 2018 to claim 70 pts
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ACS 10
> PTE 20
> ITA Aug 11
> Lodged 27/9/18
> CO contact for proof of income for employment and Polio vaccination for family of 4 on Jan 4, 2019, replied CO 27/1/19 (claimed work experience from 4 employers and for 2 of the companies; payslip, bank statements and rnr letter amount claimed did not tally, no tax records were provided but wrote covering letter to explain discrepancies)
> Scared and kept following this forum.
> March 6th agent disengages service because his wife was sick(had already notified us) and notifies the department.
> Prayer and depression...
> March 15 grant!
> Hope our story encourages someone?


Congratulations and thanks for your kind words.
Really inspiring...
Best wishes,
saif


----------



## Saif

ddevansh said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Jobcode- 261313
> Visa lodge date- 2nd Dec 2018
> Invite - 11- Nov- 2018
> Points - 70
> 
> Your prediction of 7-mar-2019 has passed by and you have suggested grant is around the corner on 11-Mar-2019 but still no update on my application. Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Devansh




Mate it's hiding around that corner you need to go seek now 

...and yeah, you are well within your rights to charge a penalty on her...very bad...this is surely not done :rant:
:cool2:


----------



## Saif

nagaraj.gb123 said:


> Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.
> 
> Applied for me and my wife.
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 70
> Claimed 5 points from spouse
> Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
> Grant date 16th Mar 2019
> 
> I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?


Congratulations mate, happy for you...

Your query has already been addressed, please get it fixed...


----------



## nitin2611

Saif said:


> It shouldn't. They only need your existing passport with at least a 6 months validity.
> 
> Dont mull over it.




Thanks for the assurance Saif. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Saif

ajyegnesh said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> I have sent a PM to you with my details. Can you please add me too?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Hey, will do once I finish all pending posts here


----------



## Saif

JJOHNS1 said:


> Saif, She reached Melbourne fine.. The emigration office in India was a little confused with her PR and entry date being so soon(we just got 2 months). Once she cleared that, it was fine. The Immigration in Melbourne was a cake walk. The office just asked her the purpose of visit and she said that She received the PR. He checked the passport(Did not check the Grant letter) and let her through. I was little skeptical as she was the dependent and I was primary applicant. but its all fine.
> I am planning to visit on 27th .
> Thanks


Thanks bro, I got the same response from someone who visited recently 'a cake-walk' 

PS: All visas once issued are valid in their individual capacity.


----------



## hena15

kryptor21 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks a lot for being of great help and support.
> I am very happy to announce that I have got my direct grant.
> Below are my timelines
> 
> ICT Security Specialist 262112
> EOI: 75 points June 2018
> Invite: Oct 2018
> Lodgement: 5 Nov 2018
> Grant: 15 March 2019
> Direct grant
> 
> Thanks a lot for the support and I wish all the best to everyone in the forum.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## ddevansh

Thanks bandish for your suggestions just now i got my visa direct grant mail


----------



## Saif

murlimohan2007 said:


> Hi experts. I got DG in Feb. I applied through an agent. Now my agent is not ready to change the communication email for my immi account. He is saying it does not matter. What’s your experience guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you've already got a grant, create a mirror account import app and change contact details to yours...
Remember once you do this your agent shall wipe his hands off.


----------



## Saif

anniejerin said:


> I received invite for NSW (190) to apply 4 days back. I'm expecting 189 visa invite in May. Should i wait for 189 invite or should i accept 190 invite.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance


Accept the invite and wait for ITA rather than without it. Remember to withdraw once you get a 189. I did the same. 15K for safety


----------



## Saif

ddevansh said:


> Thanks bandish for your suggestions just now i got my visa direct grant mail


See I just said, go and check out that 'corner' 

Congratulations


----------



## hena15

ddevansh said:


> Thanks bandish for your suggestions just now i got my visa direct grant mail


:thumb:


----------



## turiguiliano

piyush_n said:


> Hi, I got a CO Contact today. Invitation Date - 11-Nov-2018, Lodge Date 15th Nov 2018. I was expecting the direct grant. But it is very frustrating to get a CO contact after 4 month long wait. CO asked for more evidence of employment thought I have submitted all the offer letter and reliving letter of all the companies along with last three months salary slip. Now he is asking for bank statements for the entire period. Total companies worked for is 7 with total 5 different bank accounts. Dont know how would I get the bank statements for the account numbers which I dont remember. Really worried. If anybody else has faced similar problem, please through some light. I would be very thankful.


Hi,

I was exactly the same question by the case officer. The only difference being, I was working in the same company for last 8 years. As suggested in other threads, I requested bank statement for my entire tenure and highlighted the salary credits and uploaded the statement. In general, the pay slip should have the bank account numbers.

Would you be able to get the PF statement for your complete tenure ? That could be helpful as well.


----------



## Bandish

ddevansh said:


> Thanks bandish for your suggestions just now i got my visa direct grant mail


Wow... That's so heartening to know ... 
Enjoy the moment...

Best wishes for your future


----------



## mongapb05

kryptor21 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks a lot for being of great help and support.
> I am very happy to announce that I have got my direct grant.
> Below are my timelines
> 
> ICT Security Specialist 262112
> EOI: 75 points June 2018
> Invite: Oct 2018
> Lodgement: 5 Nov 2018
> Grant: 15 March 2019
> Direct grant
> 
> Thanks a lot for the support and I wish all the best to everyone in the forum.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congratulations, enjoy ur day.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Mate it's hiding around that corner you need to go seek now
> 
> ...and yeah, you are well within your rights to charge a penalty on her...very bad...this is surely not done :rant:
> :cool2:


He he... Had already received penalty, seeing him disheartened... 

Now Devansh has got Pure(Pakka/ Poora) Rights (PR) to be happy ... 

I sometimes think, we all should plan a party in Australia after a year (When I too will be there  ) ... This forum has been a great place to know all lovely people around.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Hey, will do once I finish all pending posts here


Now that's something realistic :tongue:


----------



## ddevansh

Thanks bandish, saif 😀


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> See I just said, go and check out that 'corner'
> 
> Congratulations


Saifu hiding grants in 'that' corner doesn't suit you ... 

You are becoming good at predictions


----------



## Bandish

hena15 said:


> :thumb:


Hena, I keep looking for this emoticon and don't find it ... Ok.. got its name now to display on web.

I think Saifu has hidden it in some corner ..


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> He he... Had already received penalty, seeing him disheartened...
> 
> Now Devansh has got Pure(Pakka/ Poora) Rights (PR) to be happy ...
> 
> I sometimes think, we all should plan a party in Australia after a year (When I too will be there  ) ... This forum has been a great place to know all lovely people around.


A year  
I'll be too old to party then


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Now that's something realistic :tongue:


Just like the flowers in your BRAND NEW avatar


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Saifu hiding grants in 'that' corner doesn't suit you ...
> 
> You are becoming good at predictions


Anything for you Bando


----------



## hena15

Bandish said:


> Hena, I keep looking for this emoticon and don't find it ... Ok.. got its name now to display on web.
> 
> I think Saifu has hidden it in some corner ..


:tongue: Haha..


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> A year
> I'll be too old to party then


He he... So I was right in writing uncleji ... 
Don't worry ... You will have a funny bone young and alive to party


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Just like the flowers in your BRAND NEW avatar


He he ... tried some watercolor painting last year... got it while searching for old photos ...


----------



## Sifreh

@Bandish, @saif...Please predict for us too.
ANZSCO - 233211 (civil engineer)
Date of lodgement:14 Dec 2018
Medicals : 15 Dec 2018
Been 95 days but this wait is getting too much now.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants😀😀😀😀 Good luck


----------



## ifat00

My case is similar to yours as I visited Qatar Multiple times on Business VISA and couldn’t obtain PCC for those trips.. Hence, I have submitted an SD along with my visa application with proofs of efforts that I made to obtain PCC..


Rkc said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum. Nice to see how we are all helping each other with their knowledge on the subject. Myself ANZCO code 233513
> 
> Visa lodged: 20 Nov 2018
> CO Contact : 20 Feb 2019, Asked for my wifes PCC from Qatar.
> My Wife is my secondary applicant and not claiming any point. She was in Qatar only for 5 months in a Family Visit Visa. As per my knowledge MOI Qatar, issues PCC only for individuals having Residence Permits and not for Visit visas. Then how to reply to the CO. Need your advise from anyone who faced similar situation.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> He he... So I was right in writing uncleji ...
> Don't worry ... You will have a funny bone young and alive to party


Just as your predictions


----------



## Saif

Sifreh said:


> @Bandish, @saif...Please predict for us too.
> ANZSCO - 233211 (civil engineer)
> Date of lodgement:14 Dec 2018
> Medicals : 15 Dec 2018
> Been 95 days but this wait is getting too much now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I only say 'around the corner', never had this skill, the sorcerer will answer soon


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> He he ... tried some watercolor painting last year... got it while searching for old photos ...


Mathematician with painting skills  ?! too complex for me...


----------



## Rajesh arora

Ms86 said:


> Hi everyone,received the golden email today😊
> 
> Code-231313
> DOI-11 Oct
> Visa lodged on 7th dec


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Dears,
> Finally Direct Grant received after 149 days. Updated the signature accordingly. Thank you all for your support in this journey.


Congratulations


----------



## vijeshc

Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.

Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).

What a trip it was....

August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus. 

On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.

Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...


Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*

I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..


Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...

Visa 189 | 
ANZSCO_Code: 261313 | 
ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive | 
PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 | 
EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) | 
Invite: 10-Nov-2018 | 
Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 | 
Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 | 
PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
Grant: 18-Mar-2019|


----------



## Rajesh arora

kryptor21 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks a lot for being of great help and support.
> I am very happy to announce that I have got my direct grant.
> Below are my timelines
> 
> ICT Security Specialist 262112
> EOI: 75 points June 2018
> Invite: Oct 2018
> Lodgement: 5 Nov 2018
> Grant: 15 March 2019
> Direct grant
> 
> Thanks a lot for the support and I wish all the best to everyone in the forum.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

vijeshc said:


> Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.
> 
> Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).
> 
> What a trip it was....
> 
> August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus.
> 
> On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
> Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.
> 
> Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...
> 
> 
> Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
> Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
> Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*
> 
> I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..
> 
> 
> Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...
> 
> Visa 189 |
> ANZSCO_Code: 261313 |
> ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive |
> PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 |
> EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) |
> Invite: 10-Nov-2018 |
> Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 |
> Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 |
> PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
> Grant: 18-Mar-2019|


Congratulations here as well


----------



## Rajesh arora

ddevansh said:


> Thanks bandish for your suggestions just now i got my visa direct grant mail


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

vijeshc said:


> Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.
> 
> Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).
> 
> What a trip it was....
> 
> August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus.
> 
> On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
> Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.
> 
> Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...
> 
> 
> Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
> Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
> Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*
> 
> I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..
> 
> 
> Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...
> 
> Visa 189 |
> ANZSCO_Code: 261313 |
> ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive |
> PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 |
> EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) |
> Invite: 10-Nov-2018 |
> Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 |
> Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 |
> PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
> Grant: 18-Mar-2019|


Congratulations


----------



## sanjai26

Bandish said:


> Wait and do only if the CO asks for it.



@Bandish.,
Just another query. 
Does the processing starts after medical clearance or is it usually done in parallel ?

Because, going by current trend, am supposed to get CO Contact / grant :fingerscrossed: , by this week ( 90+ days from Visa Lodge ) . But my medicals got cleared only by this Mar-02-2019.


----------



## ifat00

Congratulations


vijeshc said:


> Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.
> 
> Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).
> 
> What a trip it was....
> 
> August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus.
> 
> On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
> Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.
> 
> Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...
> 
> 
> Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
> Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
> Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*
> 
> I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..
> 
> 
> Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...
> 
> Visa 189 |
> ANZSCO_Code: 261313 |
> ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive |
> PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 |
> EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) |
> Invite: 10-Nov-2018 |
> Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 |
> Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 |
> PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
> Grant: 18-Mar-2019|


----------



## hena15

vijeshc said:


> Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.
> 
> Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).
> 
> What a trip it was....
> 
> August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus.
> 
> On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
> Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.
> 
> Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...
> 
> 
> Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
> Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
> Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*
> 
> I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..
> 
> 
> Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...
> 
> Visa 189 |
> ANZSCO_Code: 261313 |
> ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive |
> PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 |
> EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) |
> Invite: 10-Nov-2018 |
> Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 |
> Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 |
> PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
> Grant: 18-Mar-2019|


Many congratulations!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Bandish said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish,
> 
> Seen a lot of ur predictions coming true. Can you please predict when I will get my DG.
> 
> ANZCODE : 261313
> Points : 80 ( 5 for spouse included )
> Visa filed : 2nd Feb 2019
> Medicals and PCC done and uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Vamsi
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ... Seems like my guesses have completed a full circle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It all started with Vamsi only, who received his grant in Jan and your name is same as his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go by the 100-110 day early grant timeline or else rely on the global processing times.
> Wish you get a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Thanks Bandish
Click to expand...


----------



## balaaspire17

vijeshc said:


> Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.
> 
> Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).
> 
> What a trip it was....
> 
> August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus.
> 
> On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
> Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.
> 
> Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...
> 
> 
> Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
> Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
> Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*
> 
> I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..
> 
> 
> Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...
> 
> Visa 189 |
> ANZSCO_Code: 261313 |
> ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive |
> PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 |
> EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) |
> Invite: 10-Nov-2018 |
> Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 |
> Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 |
> PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
> Grant: 18-Mar-2019|




Congrats mate! You fought against all the odds! All the best for your future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953

ifat00 said:


> My case is similar to yours as I visited Qatar Multiple times on Business VISA and couldn’t obtain PCC for those trips.. Hence, I have submitted an SD along with my visa application with proofs of efforts that I made to obtain PCC..


The same here could not obtain Qatar PCC visa lodged 08/5/18 261313 .MOI even doesn't reply but the embassy at New Delhi replied that non residents are not issued PCC from Qatar ,so far three CO contacts and applied for PCC waiver . Although CO are well aware of all these things let's hope for the best.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntForAus

Anybody in group with Anz code 261312 who recently got grant?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Sifreh said:


> @Bandish, @saif...Please predict for us too.
> ANZSCO - 233211 (civil engineer)
> Date of lodgement:14 Dec 2018
> Medicals : 15 Dec 2018
> Been 95 days but this wait is getting too much now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If you are expecting a direct grant, as I said before earliest would be between 90-110 days.. Else go by the global processing times and don't stress yourself...

Wishing u a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Just as your predictions


I am many times sure of my predictions ...  +-10 days... (It's negligible when compared to 365 days  ..)


----------



## 189PR

Hello everyone,

Can anyone please predict my invite? Although I have been waiting patiently for last 145 days but sometimes it's not that easy to just keep on waiting.

Here are my timelines: 

Lodged 189 : 25-Oct-2018 
CO Contact : 17-Jan-2019
Responded to CO : 7-Mar-2019

Grant : Please predict  

Would really appreciate your help!!


----------



## 189PR

ANZSCO : 261112 , Systems Analyst


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Mathematician with painting skills  ?! too complex for me...


Everything is art my son... 
Life is not that complex as it seems ... Learnt from someone here 
Mathematician is a big word, I just love mathematics over literature..

Some literature for fans:
“Life is not complex. We are complex. Life is simple, and the simple thing is the right thing.”

― Oscar Wilde


----------



## Ptera

Dear friends,

Congratulations to all who received the grant and all the best for those who is still waiting!!

Maybe it´s not the right thread, but I don´t know where to post.

Do you know who can help me with writing or correcting CV and cover letter as per AU standards? Could you pls recommend some good websites for job´s search!

I´m still offshore but want to start to look for a job as soon as possible from overseas..


----------



## Bandish

sanjai26 said:


> @Bandish.,
> Just another query.
> Does the processing starts after medical clearance or is it usually done in parallel ?
> 
> Because, going by current trend, am supposed to get CO Contact / grant :fingerscrossed: , by this week ( 90+ days from Visa Lodge ) . But my medicals got cleared only by this Mar-02-2019.


Hey sanjai26, None of us really know how DHA works. We just speculate based on our experience.
I remember, when my medicals got cleared. It read something like "the visa processing can continue now for this person. (Not this exact sentence)". Medicals definitely is important for the visa to be granted. Once, medicals are clear there is nothing for the CO to verify. So, considering all this, you can get grant anytime now.


----------



## Bandish

189PR said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please predict my invite? Although I have been waiting patiently for last 145 days but sometimes it's not that easy to just keep on waiting.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> Lodged 189 : 25-Oct-2018
> CO Contact : 17-Jan-2019
> Responded to CO : 7-Mar-2019
> 
> Grant : Please predict
> 
> Would really appreciate your help!!


Depending on the info requested by CO, you may have to wait for minimum 1 month.


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

Hi everyone,

I've just received my grant today. It took me 4 years to get to where I am now. It has been a long journey but God is faithful. He gave me the strength, resilience and supportive friends, family and community to persevere! For those who are still waiting, do not lose heart. I hope you all will receive the golden email!
This forum has been a great encouragement to me over the years from the day I struggled with PTE. It is so comforting to know that there are people out there just like me struggling and never giving up!
Thank you for your support expatforum!
My grant details are below:

Occupation: 221111 General Accountants
EOI: 80 points as of 15.08.2018
Invitation date: 11.12.2018 (my visa was to expire on 27.12.2018)
Lodgment date: 17.12.2018
Grant: 18.03.2019 (Direct grant)


----------



## Bandish

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just received my grant today. It took me 4 years to get to where I am now. It has been a long journey but God is faithful. He gave me the strength, resilience and supportive friends, family and community to persevere! For those who are still waiting, do not lose heart. I hope you all will receive the golden email!
> This forum has been a great encouragement to me over the years from the day I struggled with PTE. It is so comforting to know that there are people out there just like me struggling and never giving up!
> Thank you for your support expatforum!
> My grant details are below:
> 
> Occupation: 221111 General Accountants
> EOI: 80 points as of 15.08.2018
> Invitation date: 11.12.2018 (my visa was to expire on 27.12.2018)
> Lodgment date: 17.12.2018
> Grant: 18.03.2019 (Direct grant)


Many Congratulations 
A long journey indeed... though a super fast grant... 
Enjoy the moment ...


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who received the grant and all the best for those who is still waiting!!
> 
> Maybe it´s not the right thread, but I don´t know where to post.
> 
> Do you know who can help me with writing or correcting CV and cover letter as per AU standards? Could you pls recommend some good websites for job´s search!
> 
> I´m still offshore but want to start to look for a job as soon as possible from overseas..


Mate, there is no such thing as Aus format for CV, those who say that are reading the wrong articles. For a template, download it from seek.com.au

Also dont waste money on CV/covering letter writing...Aussie employers like simple straight forward resumes...make it clear and crisp yourself...source, my Aussie friends...


----------



## turiguiliano

vijeshc said:


> Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.
> 
> Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).
> 
> What a trip it was....
> 
> August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus.
> 
> On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
> Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.
> 
> Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...
> 
> 
> Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
> Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
> Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*
> 
> I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..
> 
> 
> Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...
> 
> Visa 189 |
> ANZSCO_Code: 261313 |
> ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive |
> PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 |
> EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) |
> Invite: 10-Nov-2018 |
> Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 |
> Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 |
> PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
> Grant: 18-Mar-2019|


Congrats. Good luck for your exciting phase in Oz. You just proved that anything planned well can't go wrong. Enjoy the moment...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Everything is art my son...
> Life is not that complex as it seems ... Learnt from someone here
> Mathematician is a big word, I just love mathematics over literature..
> 
> Some literature for fans:
> “Life is not complex. We are complex. Life is simple, and the simple thing is the right thing.”
> 
> ― Oscar Wilde


son, grandson, uncleji...you are killing it... but getting it all wrong bando 

...think you are still not right, your interest in literature vs maths is quite evident...still not old enough to explore yourself mate...old but not old enough


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> I am many times sure of my predictions ...  +-10 days... (It's negligible when compared to 365 days  ..)


I give u 6 months. PERIOD.


----------



## nitin2611

vijeshc said:


> Wooohoooo.. Finally the Golden Mail.
> 
> Exactly on the 91st day(seems like I was the last one for the day - got my grant at 17: 27 Australian time).
> 
> What a trip it was....
> 
> August 2018(Age: Mid 39) - I was told by my boss that the already planned Germany onsite for me was cancelled(the day I was about to apply for my VISA for Germany - boss called me and told me that I cannot travel, since someone else has to travel. Approvals were in place for me to be in Munich by October). Dreams got shattered and I was totally pissed of at Boss. Decided to start working on the Australian migration after finding out that I will loose 10 points if I dont get an invite by Jan 2019(birthday). Talked to a friend of mine, and took his suggestion and paid the money with an agency for migrating to Aus.
> 
> On October 16 2018, got positive result for ACS(code: 261313) and then started my PTE prep(it was really slow till ACS result came in).
> Now I had exactly 2 monthe to get an invite and this meant that I had to get 79+ and submit by November 11 2018 to atleast be eligible for Invite either in Nov or in Dec.
> 
> Prepared and wrote the PTE exam on 22 October 2018. could not get 79+. Prepared more (mostly E2Language based structures, no paid courses) and wrote again on 2 Nov 2019. Got 90-90-90-90.. Was too excited...
> 
> 
> Applied on 5th Nov 2018, and got the invite on 10th Nov 2018...
> Lodged the Visa on 17 December 2018 and waited....
> Today 18 Mar 2019(91 days later) woke up at 6 AM IST and checked Immi acccount, nothing... Then got ready and was waiting for Uber and thought I would check just like that once more as I had some time to kill. * Voila, got the Golden Mail.*
> 
> I dont know/remember who all to thank.. Each and everyone here, have been helpful in my achievement and I would like to thank you all immensely from the bottom of my heart..
> 
> 
> Wow.. still cant believe it.. Still deciding on pressing the Resign button.. 14 years working for IBM... its a huge thing for me...
> 
> Visa 189 |
> ANZSCO_Code: 261313 |
> ACS: 16-Oct-18, Positive |
> PTE : 02-Nov-18: L 90,R 90,W 90,S 90 |
> EOI Submitted : 04 Nov 2018 189(75 Points), 190 Vic(80 Points, 190 NSW(80 Points) |
> Invite: 10-Nov-2018 |
> Visa Lodged:17-Dec-2018 |
> Medicals: 26-Nov-2018 |
> PCC: 10-Dec-2018 |
> Grant: 18-Mar-2019|



Super story Vijesh. Can feel your excitement. Let the feeling sink in. And enjoy. Wish you all the best!!


----------



## nitin2611

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I've just received my grant today. It took me 4 years to get to where I am now. It has been a long journey but God is faithful. He gave me the strength, resilience and supportive friends, family and community to persevere! For those who are still waiting, do not lose heart. I hope you all will receive the golden email!
> 
> This forum has been a great encouragement to me over the years from the day I struggled with PTE. It is so comforting to know that there are people out there just like me struggling and never giving up!
> 
> Thank you for your support expatforum!
> 
> My grant details are below:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: 221111 General Accountants
> 
> EOI: 80 points as of 15.08.2018
> 
> Invitation date: 11.12.2018 (my visa was to expire on 27.12.2018)
> 
> Lodgment date: 17.12.2018
> 
> Grant: 18.03.2019 (Direct grant)




Congratulations LINHBLACK1101. Enjoy the moment


----------



## hena15

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just received my grant today. It took me 4 years to get to where I am now. It has been a long journey but God is faithful. He gave me the strength, resilience and supportive friends, family and community to persevere! For those who are still waiting, do not lose heart. I hope you all will receive the golden email!
> This forum has been a great encouragement to me over the years from the day I struggled with PTE. It is so comforting to know that there are people out there just like me struggling and never giving up!
> Thank you for your support expatforum!
> My grant details are below:
> 
> Occupation: 221111 General Accountants
> EOI: 80 points as of 15.08.2018
> Invitation date: 11.12.2018 (my visa was to expire on 27.12.2018)
> Lodgment date: 17.12.2018
> Grant: 18.03.2019 (Direct grant)


Congrats!!!


----------



## Ptera

Saif said:


> Mate, there is no such thing as Aus format for CV, those who say that are reading the wrong articles. For a template, download it from seek.com.au
> 
> Also dont waste money on CV/covering letter writing...Aussie employers like simple straight forward resumes...make it clear and crisp yourself...source, my Aussie friends...


Thanks bro for your fast reply! 
I heard the opposite.. You should write as per AU standards as otherwise many employers don´t even touch it when they receive a lot of other CV´s. They should somehow pre-select candidats in a fast way if receive a lot of requests..

P.S: here in Europe it is the same. Nobody doesn´t look at your application if it´s not in line with specific standards.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> son, grandson, uncleji...you are killing it... but getting it all wrong bando
> 
> ...think you are still not right, your interest in literature vs maths is quite evident...still not old enough to explore yourself mate...old but not old enough


He he... All three can fall in the age group of birth to over 100 years... Now which age group you fall into ?  May be infant, because people generally prefer saying baby instead of son.  
- Granny ... who is still learning daily.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> I give u 6 months. PERIOD.


ok I understand it as 50% chances of my predictions being true. :cool2:


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Thanks bro for your fast reply!
> I heard the opposite.. You should write as per AU standards as otherwise many employers don´t even touch it when they receive a lot of other CV´s. They should somehow pre-select candidats in a fast way if receive a lot of requests..
> 
> P.S: here in Europe it is the same. Nobody doesn´t look at your application if it´s not in line with specific standards.


I checked it last week in fact, in VIC they do have a state CV but employers have no such qualms...my friend asked me to prepare a short 2 page CV covering skills and roles for initial submission, interested recruiters will contact you and then you can share the details...will know for sure when I am there in April...


----------



## Bandish

Ptera said:


> Thanks bro for your fast reply!
> I heard the opposite.. You should write as per AU standards as otherwise many employers don´t even touch it when they receive a lot of other CV´s. They should somehow pre-select candidats in a fast way if receive a lot of requests..
> 
> P.S: here in Europe it is the same. Nobody doesn´t look at your application if it´s not in line with specific standards.


Oh... nice info Ptera about Europe.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> He he... All three can fall in the age group of birth to over 100 years... Now which age group you fall into ?  May be infant, because people generally prefer saying baby instead of son.
> - Granny ... who is still learning daily.


No more comments :frusty:, I know you have tried hard to convince everyone here that you speak less... and I dare spoil that effort granny...

:laugh:ound:


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Oh... nice info Ptera about Europe.


Oz not Europe! See that's why I said 6 months...you are an opal...


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> No more comments :frusty:, I know you have tried hard to convince everyone here that you speak less... and I dare spoil that effort granny...
> 
> :laugh:ound:


:yo: Thank god you have no comments ... I like it when people speak less


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> :yo: Thank god you have no comments ... I like it when people speak less


...saving grace for a friend...enjoy my generosity...byeeee


----------



## 189PR

Bandish said:


> Depending on the info requested by CO, you may have to wait for minimum 1 month.



Thank You Bandish. CO requested for US state PCC . Its killing to wait as it's already been 145 days.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Oz not Europe! See that's why I said 6 months...you are an opal...


I meant Europe only


----------



## vijeshc

Saif said:


> Congratulations here as well


Thanks Saif


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> ...saving grace for a friend...enjoy my generosity...byeeee


Thanks so much :yo:


----------



## Bandish

189PR said:


> Thank You Bandish. CO requested for US state PCC . Its killing to wait as it's already been 145 days.


Hmm... with new timelines, it may take a while. Give a month's time, that's what comes to my mind.
Wish you good luck and an early grant


----------



## vijeshc

Thanks all for the wishes here and PMs... I would like to wish you all the Very Very Best in your endeavors and wishing u all a speedy grant.. World is small and will surely meetup in Auzzy land....


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

Thanks Saif bro 😊
I have had called up DIBP and they have asked me to update the name in update passport details in Immi account... It takes 2 working days to reflect onto Vevo. 

It's been a very long journey for me and this forum has been helpful for every visa aspirant and we all will continue to help others as well. 




Saif said:


> nagaraj.gb123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I got my grant. Thanks a lot for everyone in this group for helping me and everyone here. Thanks Saif and DVS.
> 
> Applied for me and my wife.
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 70
> Claimed 5 points from spouse
> Date of lodging 189 visa 11th Dec 2018
> Grant date 16th Mar 2019
> 
> I have a query, in my wife's grant letter, they have exchanged first name and last name. Can anyone let me know how to get it corrected?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate, happy for you...
> 
> Your query has already been addressed, please get it fixed...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rajesh arora

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just received my grant today. It took me 4 years to get to where I am now. It has been a long journey but God is faithful. He gave me the strength, resilience and supportive friends, family and community to persevere! For those who are still waiting, do not lose heart. I hope you all will receive the golden email!
> This forum has been a great encouragement to me over the years from the day I struggled with PTE. It is so comforting to know that there are people out there just like me struggling and never giving up!
> Thank you for your support expatforum!
> My grant details are below:
> 
> Occupation: 221111 General Accountants
> EOI: 80 points as of 15.08.2018
> Invitation date: 11.12.2018 (my visa was to expire on 27.12.2018)
> Lodgment date: 17.12.2018
> Grant: 18.03.2019 (Direct grant)


Congratulations


----------



## sivap33

@Saif, Nailed it!! 



Saif said:


> No bro they are different, Indian PSKs are doing a great job as of now
> 
> Yes, an 'expired' passport will also be 'cancelled', any passport which is not of use has to be 'cancelled'...understand 'expiry' is an event which runs with time whereas 'cancellation' is an action that the authorities take to make it 'useless'...so if a new passport is made for any reason the old one would be 'canceled' and you cant present it as a valid travel document, it is still in your custody it can potentially be misused, right? Much earlier, they used to confiscate it but now they return it back after cancelling it.
> Also, an 'expired' passport is not 'renewed', it's called a 're-issue', a way to confirm is to check the number, it would change in case of a 're-issue' but would remain the same in case of a 'renewal', a 're-issue' usually goes through the same checks as a fresh application. Passports are 'renewed' for validity extension if the original was issued for a short term and it retains the number, could be other reasons for 'renewal' that I'm not aware of...
> 
> Most importantly...
> 
> *You should also carry both old/cancelled and new passport when you travel in or out of India*
> 
> A lot of people are unaware of this but this is really important and advisable.
> 
> For this Aus visa app discussion, yes, both expired and canceled carry the similar meaning because you wont get a new valid passport without either of these and hence not a big issue. Also, the fact that COs understand that most people confuse with these terms they ignore the mistake.
> Let me inform you that these COs are extremely knowledgeable people in their field than we might think of, they are doing a job of great responsibility for their country
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> cheers,
> saif


----------



## manishchhettri

DVS105 said:


> May be if you are trying for a qualifying score of 4.5, better to stick to IELTS.
> Also, when taking the exam, do not check the option of sending it to the DIPB. You may inadvertently send a lower score.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


I got a CO request for medicals and FBI on Jan 23, which i responded to by Feb 8th 2019. Am still waiting. My lodge date is Oct 14th 2018.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

manishchhettri said:


> I got a CO request for medicals and FBI on Jan 23, which i responded to by Feb 8th 2019. Am still waiting. My lodge date is Oct 14th 2018.


Did you have the "Information Provided" button available in your immiaccount to respond after uploading supporting docs. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Bandish said:


> If you are expecting a direct grant, as I said before earliest would be between 90-110 days.. Else go by the global processing times and don't stress yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing u a speedy grant


Thanks a ton... Of course I am hoping for/expecting a direct grant.. have uploaded everything from my side but have seen lot of co contacts to upload the documents already uploaded before so keeping my fingers crossed..
Stress comes naturally.. it's like everything in my life is on hold until I get this..

Anyway Thanks again 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Saif said:


> I only say 'around the corner', never had this skill, the sorcerer will answer soon


Thanks fa ton

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## edume

*Second CO contact*

Hi all,

I hope someone could help me with this query:

I applied in November and got first CO contact on the 5th of February requesting PCC (my status changed to "Initial Assessment").
I uploaded everything on the 20th of February and pressed the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button (status then changed to "Further assessment").
On the 13th of March I got a second contact from CO requesting an additional state PCC. However this time the button was disabled.
I uploaded the PCC but the button is still not enabled and the last updated date still says 20th of February, so I am not sure if they received it.
Shouldn't the button be re-enabled after the second request from CO for me to press it after uploading the new documents? 
I hope someone got contacted twice by CO here to help me.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pyrodestroyer

Hi Guys,

I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.


----------



## Divkasi

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.




Many congratulations


----------



## SG

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.


Heartiest Congratulations


----------



## balaaspire17

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.




Congrats mate! All the best for your future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I've just received my grant today. It took me 4 years to get to where I am now. It has been a long journey but God is faithful. He gave me the strength, resilience and supportive friends, family and community to persevere! For those who are still waiting, do not lose heart. I hope you all will receive the golden email!
> 
> This forum has been a great encouragement to me over the years from the day I struggled with PTE. It is so comforting to know that there are people out there just like me struggling and never giving up!
> 
> Thank you for your support expatforum!
> 
> My grant details are below:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: 221111 General Accountants
> 
> EOI: 80 points as of 15.08.2018
> 
> Invitation date: 11.12.2018 (my visa was to expire on 27.12.2018)
> 
> Lodgment date: 17.12.2018
> 
> Grant: 18.03.2019 (Direct grant)



Congrats mate! All the best for your future!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjai26

Bandish said:


> Hey sanjai26, None of us really know how DHA works. We just speculate based on our experience.
> I remember, when my medicals got cleared. It read something like "the visa processing can continue now for this person. (Not this exact sentence)". Medicals definitely is important for the visa to be granted. Once, medicals are clear there is nothing for the CO to verify. So, considering all this, you can get grant anytime now.


Thanks a lot @bandish for the optimistic words. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## svj

Hello everyone! I am a software engineer working in single company for the last 8 years. We lodged Visa application for family of 3 on 24th December 2018. No spouse points claimed. And we have uploaded all relevant documents. We are hoping and praying for a direct grant. As per the latest update on Immi tracker, COs have only picked up cases till 17th December. Maybe they are focusing on CO contact cases. But I am growing impatient day by day. Its like my whole life ahead depends on when we would get the grant, especially my son's school admission and things like that. 

Bandish, I know that you have stopped giving predictions. But could you do some psychic reading and give me a hint about when we could expect the grant?


----------



## Usha Balla

Hi
Anyone who lodged in August and still waiting?


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Hi
> Anyone who lodged in August and still waiting?


This should be your week Usha ... :amen:


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Anyone who lodged in August and still waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> This should be your week Usha ...
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish!
I hope so too. But checking if any August lodgements have got a grant recently. 
A little hope is required.


----------



## Bandish

svj said:


> Hello everyone! I am a software engineer working in single company for the last 8 years. We lodged Visa application for family of 3 on 24th December 2018. No spouse points claimed. And we have uploaded all relevant documents. We are hoping and praying for a direct grant. As per the latest update on Immi tracker, COs have only picked up cases till 17th December. Maybe they are focusing on CO contact cases. But I am growing impatient day by day. Its like my whole life ahead depends on when we would get the grant, especially my son's school admission and things like that.
> 
> Bandish, I know that you have stopped giving predictions. But could you do some psychic reading and give me a hint about when we could expect the grant?


I know, school admission is one of the concerns.. It's just the time to pay fees in India 

You are nearing the 90-110 days time-line. If all your docs are in place, you could expect it within the first week of April, or else the wait game continues ..
Don't stress out, whenever you feel so, verify the docs you have submitted... This will give you strength as you would know that you have provided what was required. Or otherwise, you could avoid possible CO contact. It's a win-win ... 

Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Thanks Bandish!
> I hope so too. But checking if any August lodgements have got a grant recently.
> A little hope is required.


Yeah... Hope and positivity does the trick ...


----------



## Bandish

edume said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope someone could help me with this query:
> 
> I applied in November and got first CO contact on the 5th of February requesting PCC (my status changed to "Initial Assessment").
> I uploaded everything on the 20th of February and pressed the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button (status then changed to "Further assessment").
> On the 13th of March I got a second contact from CO requesting an additional state PCC. However this time the button was disabled.
> I uploaded the PCC but the button is still not enabled and the last updated date still says 20th of February, so I am not sure if they received it.
> Shouldn't the button be re-enabled after the second request from CO for me to press it after uploading the new documents?
> I hope someone got contacted twice by CO here to help me.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Few other people in this forum mentioned this issue for their first CO contact. Could be some technical issue. Either wait for someone to respond and let you know what they did, or call DHA to get it clarified.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations 😀 Good luck 😀🌟🌟⭐ May this new beginning bring you the best


pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.


----------



## yverma

Hi Bandish, I have heard a lot about your predictions. Could you please help in predicting grant date for below case.

Visa lodged : 10-sept-18
CO contact for form 815 on 20-Nov -18
CO contact for re medicals as previous medical expired 01-Mar-19
Medicals updated : 10-Mar-19

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants!! All the best!


----------



## Brahma Tripathy

Lodged Aug 18, co contact Nov 7 . Still waiting for grant.


----------



## Bandish

yverma said:


> Hi Bandish, I have heard a lot about your predictions. Could you please help in predicting grant date for below case.
> 
> Visa lodged : 10-sept-18
> CO contact for form 815 on 20-Nov -18
> CO contact for re medicals as previous medical expired 01-Mar-19
> Medicals updated : 10-Mar-19
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Hey thanks ... those are just my guesses... 
Seeing your case, I feel the CO should not make you wait any longer . But you are still within the global processing timelines.

Wish you good luck


----------



## hena15

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.


Congratulations..!! 

It seems ICT Security Specialist queue is picking up the pace after 261313


----------



## Usha Balla

Brahma Tripathy said:


> Lodged Aug 18, co contact Nov 7 . Still waiting for grant.


Hi 
My timelines are exactly same. Did you try contacting DHA?


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Bandish said:


> Few other people in this forum mentioned this issue for their first CO contact. Could be some technical issue. Either wait for someone to respond and let you know what they did, or call DHA to get it clarified.


For me to he button itself not there. Just upload d the supporting docs and waiting, not knowing what to do. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

Usha Balla said:


> Brahma Tripathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged Aug 18, co contact Nov 7 . Still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> My timelines are exactly same. Did you try contacting DHA?
Click to expand...

Hi Brahma, Usha

My lodgment date was on Sept 14 and CO contact on Nov 26. We called the DHA (contact numbers provided by bandish in an earlier thread) and mentioned that we haven't heard back since then.

The representative mentioned that our docs seem to be in order and that we should wait as we are still within the global processing timelines (we are in the 7th month since lodgment).

I guess that will be that same answer if you'll try and contact them too


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> I meant Europe only


:doh: Dont gather too much info about Europe lest u might change your mind!


----------



## Saif

sivap33 said:


> @Saif, Nailed it!!


Bro, you got more likes than my post itself  
Although, I wish a lot of people read it for general awareness 
Thanks for raising the right questions/discussions...


----------



## mauritz.erick

Hi everyone,

Got a direct grant today. 
Exactly 3 months after lodging my visa on 19th December.

Good luck to everyone and thanks for the help! 😃


----------



## JT86

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a direct grant today.
> Exactly 3 months after lodging my visa on 19th December.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for the help! 😃


Congratulations!! All the very best!


----------



## jacky101010

Madame Bandish,
You did it again.

Lodged: 24 Oct
CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
Grant: 19 Mar
Total: 146 days.
233111 Chem Eng

You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.


----------



## Saif

jacky101010 said:


> Madame Bandish,
> You did it again.
> 
> Lodged: 24 Oct
> CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
> Grant: 19 Mar
> Total: 146 days.
> 
> You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.


Congrats Jacky! 
Right, she's the girl!

@Bando-Are you analyzing your predictions too? I'll love to see the report. Pretty sure the accuracy is well over 90% considering a tolerance of 10 days...


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi all, i know it’s a silly question but thought of asking it. In the grant letter, does the last name or the family name comes in all caps..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a direct grant today.
> Exactly 3 months after lodging my visa on 19th December.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for the help! 😃


Congratulations!!! 

Please share your job code.


----------



## hena15

jacky101010 said:


> Madame Bandish,
> You did it again.
> 
> Lodged: 24 Oct
> CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
> Grant: 19 Mar
> Total: 146 days.
> 
> You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Saif

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi all, i know it’s a silly question but thought of asking it. In the grant letter, does the last name or the family name comes in all caps..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In mine, yes.
Any specific reason u asked?


----------



## Sona Singh

Hey jacky,congratulations. Seeing CO contacted cases getting cleared,gives me lot of happiness.
Though mine will take time(Co contacted on 20 Feb for PCC)...your grant gave me positive vibes.


----------



## Rajesh arora

Divkasi said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a direct grant today.
> Exactly 3 months after lodging my visa on 19th December.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for the help! 😃


Congratulations


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations and good luck 🌟⭐⭐😀 😀


mauritz.erick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a direct grant today.
> Exactly 3 months after lodging my visa on 19th December.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for the help! 😃


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations and good luck 😀😀🌟😀😀


jacky101010 said:


> Madame Bandish,
> You did it again.
> 
> Lodged: 24 Oct
> CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
> Grant: 19 Mar
> Total: 146 days.
> 233111 Chem Eng
> 
> You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.


----------



## Rajesh arora

jacky101010 said:


> Madame Bandish,
> You did it again.
> 
> Lodged: 24 Oct
> CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
> Grant: 19 Mar
> Total: 146 days.
> 233111 Chem Eng
> 
> You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.


Congratulations


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Saif said:


> In mine, yes.
> Any specific reason u asked?




No not at all.... simply i asked that question. Since i saw that my first and middle name are in small but only my family name was in Caps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi all, i know it’s a silly question but thought of asking it. In the grant letter, does the last name or the family name comes in all caps..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a system followed by Australia immigration 

Even while filing applications, I used all caps when writing the last name

Cheers


----------



## Bandish

jacky101010 said:


> Madame Bandish,
> You did it again.
> 
> Lodged: 24 Oct
> CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
> Grant: 19 Mar
> Total: 146 days.
> 233111 Chem Eng
> 
> You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.


:yo: 
Many Congratulations  
Enjoy the moment... 

Wish you good luck...


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all the people getting their GRANTS.

Cheers


----------



## Brahma Tripathy

Even we called them thrice and received the same response. They said that they left a note to CO but I guess that doesn't help the case for getting quicker grant.



JT86 said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahma Tripathy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged Aug 18, co contact Nov 7 . Still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> My timelines are exactly same. Did you try contacting DHA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Brahma, Usha
> 
> My lodgment date was on Sept 14 and CO contact on Nov 26. We called the DHA (contact numbers provided by bandish in an earlier thread) and mentioned that we haven't heard back since then.
> 
> The representative mentioned that our docs seem to be in order and that we should wait as we are still within the global processing timelines (we are in the 7th month since lodgment).
> 
> I guess that will be that same answer if you'll try and contact them too
Click to expand...


----------



## turiguiliano

Hi all,

Happy to share the news that I got the grant this morning. Had to login to gmail to fetch something and these caught my attention. Grant letters - for me, my wife & kid.

Bandish - Your predictions are amazing. Per you, it was 11th and got it today. Immitracker predicted April 30th. You won hands down. A true prediction engine 

Thanks a ton for lots of you who had helped in this journey. 
This is turning out to be an epic moment. 
My boss that had signed by RnR was so happy to receive the news. 

Many thanks for the folks that has shared their experience, clarified my queries and the folks that shared some truly inspiring events (some of them are for life).

Other than downloading the grant letter, must I to do anything else on immi account ?


----------



## JT86

turiguiliano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share the news that I got the grant this morning. Had to login to gmail to fetch something and these caught my attention. Grant letters - for me, my wife & kid.
> 
> Bandish - Your predictions are amazing. Per you, it was 11th and got it today. Immitracker predicted April 30th. You won hands down. A true prediction engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for lots of you who had helped in this journey.
> This is turning out to be an epic moment.
> My boss that had signed by RnR was so happy to receive the news.
> 
> Many thanks for the folks that has shared their experience, clarified my queries and the folks that shared some truly inspiring events (some of them are for life).
> 
> Other than downloading the grant letter, must I to do anything else on immi account ?


Congratulations!! Can you share your timelines please


----------



## turiguiliano

jacky101010 said:


> Madame Bandish,
> You did it again.
> 
> Lodged: 24 Oct
> CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
> Grant: 19 Mar
> Total: 146 days.
> 233111 Chem Eng
> 
> You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.


congrats! good luck for your preparation to oz.


----------



## hena15

turiguiliano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share the news that I got the grant this morning. Had to login to gmail to fetch something and these caught my attention. Grant letters - for me, my wife & kid.
> 
> Bandish - Your predictions are amazing. Per you, it was 11th and got it today. Immitracker predicted April 30th. You won hands down. A true prediction engine
> 
> Thanks a ton for lots of you who had helped in this journey.
> This is turning out to be an epic moment.
> My boss that had signed by RnR was so happy to receive the news.
> 
> Many thanks for the folks that has shared their experience, clarified my queries and the folks that shared some truly inspiring events (some of them are for life).
> 
> Other than downloading the grant letter, must I to do anything else on immi account ?


Great news.. Congratulations!! 

Got one query, Where can you check the prediction in Immitracker? :confused2:


----------



## Usha Balla

hena15 said:


> turiguiliano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share the news that I got the grant this morning. Had to login to gmail to fetch something and these caught my attention. Grant letters - for me, my wife & kid.
> 
> Bandish - Your predictions are amazing. Per you, it was 11th and got it today. Immitracker predicted April 30th. You won hands down. A true prediction engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for lots of you who had helped in this journey.
> This is turning out to be an epic moment.
> My boss that had signed by RnR was so happy to receive the news.
> 
> Many thanks for the folks that has shared their experience, clarified my queries and the folks that shared some truly inspiring events (some of them are for life).
> 
> Other than downloading the grant letter, must I to do anything else on immi account ?
> 
> 
> 
> Great news.. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one query, Where can you check the prediction in Immitracker?
Click to expand...

Analytics


----------



## Sharmak

I have applied in 22 Feb 2019, 189 total points 75. Any estimate when can I receive or expect the golden email.


----------



## nkvijayran

*Max Time*

Hi,

What are the office hours of a CO and till what time (Australian time) max in a day the grants are received?

Cheers


----------



## onemufc

Just a quick question does it matter if secondary applicant can reach AU first?

I don't think it should but does anyone can confirm?


----------



## hena15

Usha Balla said:


> Analytics


Ah.. Got it Usha. Thanks!


----------



## JT86

onemufc said:


> Just a quick question does it matter if secondary applicant can reach AU first?
> 
> I don't think it should but does anyone can confirm?


There was post earlier where a gentleman mentioned that his wife(secondary applicant) entered the country first and didn't face any issue


----------



## Saif

onemufc said:


> Just a quick question does it matter if secondary applicant can reach AU first?
> 
> I don't think it should but does anyone can confirm?


It doesn't. 
All visas are valid in their own individual capacity. Only kids need to have a PR companion that's about it.
In the event of death or separation of the primary applicant, other visas in his application still remains valid.
Best.


----------



## Bandish

turiguiliano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share the news that I got the grant this morning. Had to login to gmail to fetch something and these caught my attention. Grant letters - for me, my wife & kid.
> 
> Bandish - Your predictions are amazing. Per you, it was 11th and got it today. Immitracker predicted April 30th. You won hands down. A true prediction engine
> 
> Thanks a ton for lots of you who had helped in this journey.
> This is turning out to be an epic moment.
> My boss that had signed by RnR was so happy to receive the news.
> 
> Many thanks for the folks that has shared their experience, clarified my queries and the folks that shared some truly inspiring events (some of them are for life).
> 
> Other than downloading the grant letter, must I to do anything else on immi account ?


Many Congratulations turiguiliano 
Enjoy the moment...

Ha ha ...I am humbled  Thanks for your kind words  

Nothing else apart from grant letters... 
If there are any changes, such as, change in passport details, that you need to let DHA know, you can do that through immiaccount after grant.


----------



## Saif

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the office hours of a CO and till what time (Australian time) max in a day the grants are received?
> 
> Cheers


The max I noticed is 1729 hrs local time


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the office hours of a CO and till what time (Australian time) max in a day the grants are received?
> 
> Cheers


My assumption is 5:00 PM Australia time. (Go by Adelaide time).


----------



## beeze50

Bandish said:


> Many Congratulations turiguiliano
> Enjoy the moment...
> 
> Ha ha ...I am humbled  Thanks for your kind words
> 
> Nothing else apart from grant letters...
> If there are any changes, such as, change in passport details, that you need to let DHA know, you can do that through immiaccount after grant.


Hi Bandish,

I resisted not asking you for long but can you predict my case too 


Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
ANZSCO Code - 261111
Change of Circumstances for change of job - 22nd Feb 2019


----------



## nkvijayran

*Suggestion*



nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the office hours of a CO and till what time (Australian time) max in a day the grants are received?
> 
> Cheers



Please suggest on above.

Cheers


----------



## Rajesh arora

turiguiliano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share the news that I got the grant this morning. Had to login to gmail to fetch something and these caught my attention. Grant letters - for me, my wife & kid.
> 
> Bandish - Your predictions are amazing. Per you, it was 11th and got it today. Immitracker predicted April 30th. You won hands down. A true prediction engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for lots of you who had helped in this journey.
> This is turning out to be an epic moment.
> My boss that had signed by RnR was so happy to receive the news.
> 
> Many thanks for the folks that has shared their experience, clarified my queries and the folks that shared some truly inspiring events (some of them are for life).
> 
> Other than downloading the grant letter, must I to do anything else on immi account ?


Congratulations


----------



## Saif

nkvijayran said:


> Please suggest on above.
> 
> Cheers


Please refresh you page bro...


----------



## nkvijayran

*Importance*

Never thought of word *GRANT* being so important to hear in life


----------



## Sunny2018

nkvijayran said:


> Never thought of word *GRANT* being so important to hear in life


All this while we took it for GRANTed


----------



## turiguiliano

JT86 said:


> Congratulations!! Can you share your timelines please


ANZSCO Code : 261313
PTE A : 23 April 2018. L:84,R:79,S:85,W:82
ACS Assessment Submitted: 02 June 2018
ACS Assesment Outcome : +ve 20 July 2018
EOI Submitted 189 - 20 Jul 2018. Points:75
189 ITA : 11-Aug-2018
PCC: Done
189 Visa Lodge: 5-Oct-2018
Medicals: 8-Oct-2018
CO Contact : 14-Jan-2019
Responded to CO : 30-Jan-2019
Grant: 19-Mar-2018


----------



## turiguiliano

hena15 said:


> Great news.. Congratulations!!
> 
> Got one query, Where can you check the prediction in Immitracker? :confused2:


Thanks for the wishes. There is an analytics section, that predicts the date, based on few info.


----------



## NB

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the office hours of a CO and till what time (Australian time) max in a day the grants are received?
> 
> Cheers


You are getting paranoid
What will you do with that information?
Refresh your email and Immiaccount every minute of those working hours?

The grant will not disappear if you don’t see it immediately 

No matter what anyone says, believe me, no one can predict the grant

Take a break and stop browsing the forum and checking Immiaccount and email for a few days 

Remember that for every applicant who gets his grant early, there will be 10 whose are delayed
I have seen cases who have got grant in 15 days and on the other hand waited for 2 years


Cheers


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Congrats Jacky!
> Right, she's the girl!
> 
> @Bando-Are you analyzing your predictions too? I'll love to see the report. Pretty sure the accuracy is well over 90% considering a tolerance of 10 days...


He he ... Did it initially ... But not now. 90% would be too generous I think ... 
Thanks for the faith Saifu


----------



## nitin2611

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a direct grant today.
> Exactly 3 months after lodging my visa on 19th December.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for the help! 😃




Congratulations Mauritz. Wish you all the very best....


----------



## nitin2611

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to inform you guys that I got my grant today! Details on my signature. For those who are still waiting for their grant please always be hopeful.




Many congratulations Pyrodestroyer. All the very Best!!


----------



## nitin2611

jacky101010 said:


> Madame Bandish,
> You did it again.
> 
> Lodged: 24 Oct
> CO Contact: 14 Jan (form 1399)
> Grant: 19 Mar
> Total: 146 days.
> 233111 Chem Eng
> 
> You predicted the week starting 18 Mar and here I am.




Congratulations Jacky...Wish you all the best


----------



## nitin2611

turiguiliano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share the news that I got the grant this morning. Had to login to gmail to fetch something and these caught my attention. Grant letters - for me, my wife & kid.
> 
> Bandish - Your predictions are amazing. Per you, it was 11th and got it today. Immitracker predicted April 30th. You won hands down. A true prediction engine
> 
> Thanks a ton for lots of you who had helped in this journey.
> This is turning out to be an epic moment.
> My boss that had signed by RnR was so happy to receive the news.
> 
> Many thanks for the folks that has shared their experience, clarified my queries and the folks that shared some truly inspiring events (some of them are for life).
> 
> Other than downloading the grant letter, must I to do anything else on immi account ?




Congratulations turiguiliano. Enjoy the moment....


----------



## Bandish

beeze50 said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> I resisted not asking you for long but can you predict my case too
> 
> 
> Visa Applied Date - 27th Oct 2018
> CO Contact - 17th Jan 2019 (PTE score to be submitted electronically via PTE website)
> ANZSCO Code - 261111
> Change of Circumstances for change of job - 22nd Feb 2019


Hey beezee50, those are just my guesses. 
Considering the increase in processing timelines, a CO contact and a change of circumstances... there are two thoughts running my mind, Either you get grant within this week or you may have to wait for a month or more.

Just my thoughts ... 
Wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## Sunny2018

If I have to choose between 189 and 190 with few days apart, kindly suggest which would be better and why ?


----------



## NB

Sunny2018 said:


> If I have to choose between 189 and 190 with few days apart, kindly suggest which would be better and why ?


<snip>

Read the sticky threads in the forum to get an idea of the various types of visas available and their pros and cons

Cheers


----------



## beeze50

Ya Bandish this is just for fun 

I am also from an analytics background ... ex SAS ex Teradata so totally understand the arts & science behind it!!!

The change of circumstances is due to a job change... so I hope it does not have a strong impact to my case and I stick to your more optimistic prediction of this week!!!

Do you work as a Data Scientist/Data Engineer ? I read you did plan to have your own start up.

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## beeze50

Sunny2018 said:


> If I have to choose between 189 and 190 with few days apart, kindly suggest which would be better and why ?


Sunny - advantage of 189 is no legal obligation of working for a particular sponsor state for 1st 2 years in the country. You can pretty much choose the city/state. The flip side is the invite might take longer than 190

190 is a state sponsored visa. Each state has targets based on job occupation so they usually work faster to get invites then 189. But then you have a legal obligation to work in your state sponsoring you.

For other details as NB mentioned refer to the threads


----------



## Duchess8

Hi everyone, I’m new to this forum.
I’m hoping you can give me a prediction on when our 189 visa will be granted. The wait is causing much anxiety 
Invite received: 11 November 2018
Visa application submitted: 30 November 2018
Medicals: 05 December 2018
All documents and forms were uploaded.
No CO contact yet 😞 it’s now been 109 days with no contact.
ANZSCO 133111


----------



## Divkasi

Hello bandish,

Can please predict my case too 

Visa lodged: October 29 -2018
Co contact:31st jan-2019.( academic transcripts- submitted same day)
Anzco:261313


----------



## punitsolanki

Can someone please predict my GRANT date as per my below timelines :

ITA - 11 Dec 2018
Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## simarjeet8567

I don't know why people are asking for predictions. Update your case in myimmitracker and track it whenever you want.

You will come to know about in how many days you will get grant. Actually it's total dependent on DHA.

Apologize if I hurt anyone, I am also in same boat.

Kindly discus your genuine issues instead of predictions.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## punitsolanki

Oh our both timelines looks the same.


----------



## punitsolanki

myimmitracker just takes an average of the GRANTS and provides information. In this forum, we get to know what is the trend as of now and then people who watch the trend they predict. I know that no one can predict the grant, not even the CO, but no harm in asking in this forum because its a forum. ASK anything that is on your mind which is related to this group.

But I understand your response on why you say so, just that not to expect the same date grant and people getting frustrated. But since we are humans, we need more !


----------



## Divkasi

Hi expats,

If we change company while waiting for grant do we need to intimate the same to co 

Please suggest


----------



## Sunny2018

Divkasi said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> If we change company while waiting for grant do we need to intimate the same to co
> 
> Please suggest


Yes. Even though you may not be claiming points for it, but any change in your last uploaded situation needs to be informed.


----------



## nitin2611

Hi Everyone,

Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning. 
Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.

Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.

For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:

ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)

EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)

ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
Medicals for All : Dec 2018

Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:

- We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.

- I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways. 

Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Divkasi

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.
> 
> Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.
> 
> For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
> EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
> EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)
> 
> ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
> PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
> Medicals for All : Dec 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
> Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:
> 
> - We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.
> 
> - I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin




Congratulations


----------



## balaaspire17

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.
> 
> Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.
> 
> For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
> EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
> EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)
> 
> ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
> PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
> Medicals for All : Dec 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
> Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:
> 
> - We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.
> 
> - I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin




Congrats! That was super fast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edume

Bandish said:


> Few other people in this forum mentioned this issue for their first CO contact. Could be some technical issue. Either wait for someone to respond and let you know what they did, or call DHA to get it clarified.


Thanks for the reply!

I contacted technical support and this is what I got from them:

_Good Morning,
Thank you for your recent contact with the Department. 
We cannot re-enable the Information provided button, however the processing area can see when attachments have been provided.
I can confirm that your attachments have been received by the department, and can be viewed by the processing area.
The E-Service Support mailbox is a technical support mailbox and cannot advise on any general or visa processing enquiries._

I think this means the CO will eventually look at my case again and check the new documents. I just hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## sczachariah

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.
> 
> Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.
> 
> For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
> EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
> EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)
> 
> ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
> PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
> Medicals for All : Dec 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
> Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:
> 
> - We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.
> 
> - I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Hearty Congraatzz buddy😊


----------



## shank2690

Hi just received a CO contact for further marriage certificate and relationship proof. Visa Lodged Dec 19th 2018. Although we have been married for just over a month now and I’m in a dilemma what documents I have to submit in regarding the financial relationship in between me and my wife as we don’t have any thing to show the CO. My wife is a student here and I’m on my 457 visa. Any inputs will be a great help


----------



## shahid15

shank2690 said:


> Hi just received a CO contact for further marriage certificate and relationship proof. Visa Lodged Dec 19th 2018. Although we have been married for just over a month now and I’m in a dilemma what documents I have to submit in regarding the financial relationship in between me and my wife as we don’t have any thing to show the CO. My wife is a student here and I’m on my 457 visa. Any inputs will be a great help


You can submit like- photos, albums of your marriage function, marriage invitation card, rental agreement if you have in both your names, social media screenshot announcing your wedding, engagement etc.-, declarations from your friends who know you both and your and your spouse's parents stating your marriage and such, joint car ownership if you have under both your name, utility bills showing both your names, emails and other chat logs if you want, travel tickets, hotel bookings etc- virtually all that can add weight to the proof of relationship.


----------



## SG

shank2690 said:


> Hi just received a CO contact for further marriage certificate and relationship proof. Visa Lodged Dec 19th 2018. Although we have been married for just over a month now and I’m in a dilemma what documents I have to submit in regarding the financial relationship in between me and my wife as we don’t have any thing to show the CO. My wife is a student here and I’m on my 457 visa. Any inputs will be a great help


Evidence of your relationship with your spouse:-
The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as a married couple to the exclusion of all others
● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing
● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.
To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including the financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of your commitment to each other.

Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
● any joint liabilities
● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial commitments
● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.

Provide evidence of the nature of your household. This may include:
● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
● your living arrangements
● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to each other
● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.

Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
● the duration of your relationship
● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

shank2690 said:


> Hi just received a CO contact for further marriage certificate and relationship proof. Visa Lodged Dec 19th 2018. Although we have been married for just over a month now and I’m in a dilemma what documents I have to submit in regarding the financial relationship in between me and my wife as we don’t have any thing to show the CO. My wife is a student here and I’m on my 457 visa. Any inputs will be a great help


Who is your buddy. You can pm me separately. Thanks. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## shank2690

Thanks but i haven’t got any thing to show on financial basis as we have been just married. So what can be done to the financial part


----------



## shank2690

Statements from family and friend do these statements require any notary or how can they provide us with a statement


----------



## NB

shank2690 said:


> Thanks but i haven’t got any thing to show on financial basis as we have been just married. So what can be done to the financial part


Open a joint bank account immediately 
Apply for a joint credit card
Add each other names in rentals and utility bills

These can be done immediately and will help your case
I see no reason why it can’t be done if you are living together 

Cheers


----------



## NB

shank2690 said:


> Statements from family and friend do these statements require any notary or how can they provide us with a statement


If these people are in Australia, let them get the statement notarised by a JP.

Cheers


----------



## jacky101010

anyway just noticed something weird.
The CO who contacted me was different from the one who gave me grant!


----------



## hena15

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.
> 
> Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.
> 
> For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
> EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
> EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)
> 
> ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
> PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
> Medicals for All : Dec 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
> Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:
> 
> - We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.
> 
> - I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Wow.. super quick grant!!! Congratulations & all the best Nitin!!! 
Hoping to get my grant soon. I lodged in December


----------



## shank2690

Thanks for your inputs. But my question is will it be a matter of concern if we open a joint account after we got a CO contact


----------



## NB

shank2690 said:


> Thanks for your inputs. But my question is will it be a matter of concern if we open a joint account after we got a CO contact


You could have planned it better, but what is done is done
Arrange all the evidence and upload them, forget when it is being done

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

NB said:


> You could have planned it better, but what is done is done
> Arrange all the evidence and upload them, forget when it is being done
> 
> Cheers


Also try to add your names on each other's passports.



Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nirmitgarg

I got grant today.

Code - 261312. 
Total points - 80. 
Invite - 11 Nov. 
PCC - 16 Nov. 
Lodge date - 15-dec-2018. 
Medical - 23 Jan. 
IED - 16-Nov-2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Also try to add your names on each other's passports.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Please find the below docs I have submitted after CO contact. This may help you.

1. New passports with each other names endorsed on them.

2. My company insurance policy showing my wife as dependent in the group medical policy.

3. Affidavits from both of our parents.

4. Relationship letters from both of us explaining our relationship.

5. Bank add on credit card issued for my wife with same credit card number as mine.

6. Priority passes with same number issued for both of us.

7. Domestic gas connection on my wife's name with the current address we are staying and my bank statement showing the same address.

8. Around 30-40 photos with friends and relatives.

9. Bus ticket for the past few months that we travelled together to our native.

10. My bank credit card statement that shows a different section of transactions done on my wife's credit card which is an add on card of mine.

11. Joint account and a joint fixed deposit of 5 lakhs. (This is opened after a CO contact).

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## shank2690

Thank you for the information, I’ll gather much information as i can and send it through


----------



## hena15

nirmitgarg said:


> I got grant today.
> 
> Code - 261312.
> Total points - 80.
> Invite - 11 Nov.
> PCC - 16 Nov.
> Lodge date - 15-dec-2018.
> Medical - 23 Jan.
> IED - 16-Nov-2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and Good luck!!


----------



## viswa4486

Hi NB,

Need help, whether I need to upload spouse educational certificates? I am claiming partner skills points (uploaded ACS skill assesment, tax documents, employee references, payslip).

Please let me know whether I need to upload spouse education certs also?


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

viswa4486 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Need help, whether I need to upload spouse educational certificates? I am claiming partner skills points (uploaded ACS skill assesment, tax documents, employee references, payslip).
> 
> Please let me know whether I need to upload spouse education certs also?


Yes you have to upload her educational documents. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

Divkasi said:


> Congratulations




Thanks Divkasi


----------



## nitin2611

balaaspire17 said:


> Congrats! That was super fast!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot Bala


----------



## viswa4486

Need to upload under others category?


----------



## viswa4486

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Yes you have to upload her educational documents.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Need to upload under Others category?


----------



## Bandish

beeze50 said:


> Ya Bandish this is just for fun
> 
> I am also from an analytics background ... ex SAS ex Teradata so totally understand the arts & science behind it!!!
> 
> The change of circumstances is due to a job change... so I hope it does not have a strong impact to my case and I stick to your more optimistic prediction of this week!!!
> 
> Do you work as a Data Scientist/Data Engineer ? I read you did plan to have your own start up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun


Wow... Great to know .. Love the art and science aspect of anything ... both together make it epic 

Nothing great, mostly a Principal Consultant, with little knowledge on building Enterprise Data Warehouses. So, have always done source data analysis, cleansing, transformations and other jargons associated with it to produce the final product - DWH. So, just simply, love the data and process, when raw data forms shape in various reports and dashboards.  

Currently a budding struggling entrepreneur... :wacko: 

Wish you good luck


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all the people who are getting their GRANTS.

Cheers


----------



## nitin2611

sczachariah said:


> Hearty Congraatzz buddy😊




Thank you Sczachariah...


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants!! All the best !


----------



## nitin2611

hena15 said:


> Wow.. super quick grant!!! Congratulations & all the best Nitin!!!
> 
> Hoping to get my grant soon. I lodged in December




Thanks Hena. As I mentioned you will get it when you least expect it....wish to hear from you soon on your grant.


----------



## Lovegill

Hi all, I lodged 189 on 21st of August. Got 2 CO contacts for newborn baby's passport and birth certificate and 2nd CO contact for "on the paper health assessment". Last CO contact was on 27th of February and responded on same day. On tomorrow, 7 months period will be over since I lodged the application. Does it will help to call DHA or just to sit silently and wait for the grant? And when can I expect it? DHA global processing time for 189 is 6 to 7 months for 90% of application but unfortunately, mine one is in the rest of the 10% category may be. Getting grant within next two weeks will help me to save some money, as I will be considered domestic student.


----------



## nitin2611

nirmitgarg said:


> I got grant today.
> 
> Code - 261312.
> Total points - 80.
> Invite - 11 Nov.
> PCC - 16 Nov.
> Lodge date - 15-dec-2018.
> Medical - 23 Jan.
> IED - 16-Nov-2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Many congratulations Nirmit


----------



## hena15

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks Hena. As I mentioned you will get it when you least expect it....wish to hear from you soon on your grant.


I wish the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bandish

Divkasi said:


> Hello bandish,
> 
> Can please predict my case too
> 
> Visa lodged: October 29 -2018
> Co contact:31st jan-2019.( academic transcripts- submitted same day)
> Anzco:261313


Hi Divkasi, I remember guessing for you. It was 4-Feb-2019 . 
As such if all docs are in place, nothing seems to delay your case.

You may get by next week or else you know DHA processing timelines... 

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Bandish

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Wow... Great news Nitin...
Many congratulations 
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Bandish

jacky101010 said:


> anyway just noticed something weird.
> The CO who contacted me was different from the one who gave me grant!


We don't know DHA ways of working. But definitely they must have multiple levels of checks and various departments to look into all aspects of applications.


----------



## Bandish

Lovegill said:


> Hi all, I lodged 189 on 21st of August. Got 2 CO contacts for newborn baby's passport and birth certificate and 2nd CO contact for "on the paper health assessment". Last CO contact was on 27th of February and responded on same day. On tomorrow, 7 months period will be over since I lodged the application. Does it will help to call DHA or just to sit silently and wait for the grant? And when can I expect it? DHA global processing time for 189 is 6 to 7 months for 90% of application but unfortunately, mine one is in the rest of the 10% category may be. Getting grant within next two weeks will help me to save some money, as I will be considered domestic student.


Hey, as you said, your case seems to fall in the rest 10%. I think you will have to wait patiently.
Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

Duchess8 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to this forum.
> I’m hoping you can give me a prediction on when our 189 visa will be granted. The wait is causing much anxiety
> Invite received: 11 November 2018
> Visa application submitted: 30 November 2018
> Medicals: 05 December 2018
> All documents and forms were uploaded.
> No CO contact yet 😞 it’s now been 109 days with no contact.
> ANZSCO 133111


There are very few applications listed on immitracker for your ANZSCO code with very different grant timelines. Can't see much pattern. If you go by 90-110 days timeline yours seems near. But there are cases with over 130 days grant time. So ideal scenario seems to wait a while for grant, may be 20 days.

Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

punitsolanki said:


> Can someone please predict my GRANT date as per my below timelines :
> 
> ITA - 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


If COs are busy celebrating HOLI festival, then yours seems second week of April 

Wish you good luck


----------



## nitin2611

Bandish said:


> Wow... Great news Nitin...
> 
> Many congratulations
> 
> Wish you good luck ...




Thanks a lot Bandish....I somehow didn't want to trouble you with the prediction seeing the time it takes for you. Somehow was trying to be my patient best....Finally got it.

It's amazing to you predictions....which is almost right with +/- 10 days. Wish you all the best for your planned venture..


----------



## Marcus_1104

Hey guys, would like to ask do we get anything in the "Messages" tab in Immiaccount if there's any update from CO say CO contact or Grant or it will just be in email form?


----------



## Bandish

punitsolanki said:


> myimmitracker just takes an average of the GRANTS and provides information. In this forum, we get to know what is the trend as of now and then people who watch the trend they predict. I know that no one can predict the grant, not even the CO, but no harm in asking in this forum because its a forum. ASK anything that is on your mind which is related to this group.
> 
> But I understand your response on why you say so, just that not to expect the same date grant and people getting frustrated. But since we are humans, we need more !


Your post is making me your fan punitsolanki  
With no offence to anyone here, I loved your explanation, the human factor and CO factor (this thought occurs to me always, so why fret, just find ways to chill). We need peace.

myimmitracker, Iscah, all provide predictions facility to applicants. As I have said before, there's a whole industry running on predictions. One example: 'Predictive Analytics': https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictive_analytics

If you ask me, predictions are 'positive hopes'. Its the human factor, that forces us to find patterns in history, to make our future peaceful. End of day, we all strive to achieve peace of mind, consciously or unconsciously.

Nothing to hurt anyone's feelings or thoughts. We all have our own ways of thinking and doing things to achieve our level of satisfaction and peace. :angel: 

Wish everyone goodluck


----------



## Bandish

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks a lot Bandish....I somehow didn't want to trouble you with the prediction seeing the time it takes for you. Somehow was trying to be my patient best....Finally got it.
> 
> It's amazing to you predictions....which is almost right with +/- 10 days. Wish you all the best for your planned venture..


Hey Nitin, Thanks for your kind words and thanks for the much needed wishes for my venture. 

As far as immitracker is concerned, yours is the fastest grant after 24-Jan-2019. 
I wouldn't have done justice in guessing your bullet fast grant date. 

I have loved the humor in your posts


----------



## turiguiliano

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hey guys, would like to ask do we get anything in the "Messages" tab in Immiaccount if there's any update from CO say CO contact or Grant or it will just be in email form?



You get both - messages in the messages tab and an email. This will happen for both co contact & grant.


----------



## Marcus_1104

turiguiliano said:


> You get both - messages in the messages tab and an email. This will happen for both co contact & grant.


Thanks turiguiliano, was afraid that it wouldn't show up on the messages tab as the main contact email is my agent's email.


----------



## Bandish

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hey guys, would like to ask do we get anything in the "Messages" tab in Immiaccount if there's any update from CO say CO contact or Grant or it will just be in email form?


As far as *Grant *is concerned. 
1. Email:
You will get separate emails with 'Grant Letters' for each applicant in your 189 visa application. And one email that 'your skillselect EOI has been removed'. The grant email subject in my case started with 'IMMI Grant Notification - ....'.

2. Immiaccount:
Application status will change to 'Finalised'. Under messages tab, you will have your grant letter PDFs.

For *CO contacts*, as per my knowledge from this forum, you get an email as well as a message in immiaccount.


----------



## nitin2611

Bandish said:


> As far as *Grant *is concerned.
> 
> 1. Email:
> 
> You will get separate emails with 'Grant Letters' for each applicant in your 189 visa application. And one email that 'your skillselect EOI has been removed'. The grant email subject in my case started with 'IMMI Grant Notification - ....'.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Immiaccount:
> 
> Application status will change to 'Finalised'. Under messages tab, you will have your grant letter PDFs.
> 
> 
> 
> For *CO contacts*, as per my knowledge from this forum, you get an email as well as a message in immiaccount.




Additionally (if I noticed correctly) you get "Visa Details' section on the left 

@Bandish - can we then no longer able to login in the skill select using the EOI login? I thought we can and I would see some relevant status.


----------



## nitin2611

Bandish said:


> Hey Nitin, Thanks for your kind words and thanks for the much needed wishes for my venture.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as immitracker is concerned, yours is the fastest grant after 24-Jan-2019.
> 
> I wouldn't have done justice in guessing your bullet fast grant date.
> 
> 
> 
> I have loved the humor in your posts




You threw another piece of Stat on the grant 
As I said it was unexpected and pleasantly surprising


----------



## NB

nitin2611 said:


> Additionally (if I noticed correctly) you get "Visa Details' section on the left
> 
> @Bandish - can we then no longer able to login in the skill select using the EOI login? I thought we can and I would see some relevant status.


I don’t understand your fascination with Skillselect 
Once you have applied for the visa and paid fees, the role of Skillselect is over

I have not opened my Skillselect from the day I paid my visa fees, leave alone the grant

I really don’t understand what status you can get from that after the grant
I am really curious to know what I have missed


Cheers


----------



## Bandish

nitin2611 said:


> Additionally (if I noticed correctly) you get "Visa Details' section on the left
> 
> @Bandish - can we then no longer able to login in the skill select using the EOI login? I thought we can and I would see some relevant status.


Yes, I too have a 'visa grant details' section on left panel.

Yes, the EOI for which decision has been made is removed.


----------



## turiguiliano

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.
> 
> Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.
> 
> For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
> EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
> EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)
> 
> ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
> PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
> Medicals for All : Dec 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
> Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:
> 
> - We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.
> 
> - I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Congrats!


----------



## NB

Bandish said:


> Hey Nitin, Thanks for your kind words and thanks for the much needed wishes for my venture.
> 
> As far as immitracker is concerned, yours is the fastest grant after 24-Jan-2019.
> I wouldn't have done justice in guessing your bullet fast grant date.
> 
> I have loved the humor in your posts


When will I get my grant ?
What does your algorithm predict ?

Anzsco code 261313
Applied 1st week of August 2018
Completed Documents uploading only on 15th August 2018

Cheers


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Wow... Great to know .. Love the art and science aspect of anything ... both together make it epic
> 
> Nothing great, mostly a Principal Consultant, with little knowledge on building Enterprise Data Warehouses. So, have always done source data analysis, cleansing, transformations and other jargons associated with it to produce the final product - DWH. So, just simply, love the data and process, when raw data forms shape in various reports and dashboards.
> 
> Currently a budding struggling entrepreneur... :wacko:
> 
> Wish you good luck


Good to know that Bando...my team set up two huge datawarehouses for Homeshop18 and RB to name a few. BI, It's fun.


----------



## Saif

simarjeet8567 said:


> I don't know why people are asking for predictions. Update your case in myimmitracker and track it whenever you want.
> 
> You will come to know about in how many days you will get grant. Actually it's total dependent on DHA.
> 
> Apologize if I hurt anyone, I am also in same boat.
> 
> Kindly discus your genuine issues instead of predictions.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


With you Simar...

Supply is driven by demand 
It all started in fun, but some people took it seriously. I never had this art.
Having said this I am amazed how Bandish's predictions go right many a times....I dont find immitracker helpful, they are way off for both invites and grants...they just need your data I feel...
So do not believe in predictions unless to add some excitement.
If someone is serious he's at fault. It just adds a bit of spice during the wait.


----------



## Bandish

NB said:


> When will I get my grant ?
> What does your algorithm predict ?
> 
> Anzsco code 261313
> Applied 1st week of August 2018
> Completed Documents uploading only on 15th August 2018
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB, considering you being an old and helping member in this forum, it doesn't look good on you to joke around like this. Having said that, first go and get your already granted 189 revoked from Australian government, to re-apply- if they allow. 

Please respect everyone's opinion. You are definitely not the only one to have all knowledge on the grant process. You yourself mention that you are not a MARA agent and you only advise like all of us here. 

It will be graceful for you to refrain from mockery. Hope forum admins will also not appreciate such posts.

With Respect
Bandish


----------



## Abhijeet2712

I really appreciate bandish to come forward and speak.
Even I have stopped posting on the forum after NB replied to me in a very rude manner.
People want advice and solutions, not an inappropriate reply from someone.
No offense
Regards,
Abhijeet


----------



## nitin2611

NB said:


> I don’t understand your fascination with Skillselect
> Once you have applied for the visa and paid fees, the role of Skillselect is over
> 
> I have not opened my Skillselect from the day I paid my visa fees, leave alone the grant
> 
> I really don’t understand what status you can get from that after the grant
> I am really curious to know what I have missed
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hey NB

No fascination, just was curious to see what's the status reflected there but couldn't login.

Don't be so strict on us novice people. 

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats!




Thanks a lot


----------



## Saif

nitin2611 said:


> Hey NB
> 
> No fascination, just was curious to see what's the status reflected there but couldn't login.
> 
> Don't be so strict on us novice people.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


You are too humble mate


----------



## Usha Balla

Lovegill said:


> Hi all, I lodged 189 on 21st of August. Got 2 CO contacts for newborn baby's passport and birth certificate and 2nd CO contact for "on the paper health assessment". Last CO contact was on 27th of February and responded on same day. On tomorrow, 7 months period will be over since I lodged the application. Does it will help to call DHA or just to sit silently and wait for the grant? And when can I expect it? DHA global processing time for 189 is 6 to 7 months for 90% of application but unfortunately, mine one is in the rest of the 10% category may be. Getting grant within next two weeks will help me to save some money, as I will be considered domestic student.


Any idea on the processing time for the remaining 10%?


----------



## Bandish

Abhijeet2712 said:


> I really appreciate bandish to come forward and speak.
> Even I have stopped posting on the forum after NB replied to me in a very rude manner.
> People want advice and solutions, not an inappropriate reply from someone.
> No offense
> Regards,
> Abhijeet


Well said Abhijeet. We all are here to help each other. We are just new to this subject area, so, any question is not lame. Acquiring knowledge over a period of time does not entitle us to make others feel low. *Anyone can gain knowledge.* Moreover, I have not created any special forum for predictions and asking people to come there. There should be a feeling of mutual respect in public forum.


----------



## Saif

Here is how I look at it...

Helping someone is a form of charity, and charity without humility is no charity. 
I'd myself rather refrain to take help from people who do not respect my individuality even though I am in dire need. There would be plenty like me. I have done that in the past.
In a previous post I have already mentioned that people would find a way with you or without you and no one is a dependent, and no one is a biggie here including myself. I 'like' to help, make friends so I come here daily if I have time.
I am happy when people send me PMs, it doesn't spoil my privacy because I login to EF at my own will and there are no notifications to bug me either. Actually, I feel happy that people find me worthy.
I go where friends exist and do not answer questions in my own thread, do not have one, never will.
I am no biggie, no savior, hero. I am me and I respect people who treat me like me.
I dont point fingers at anyone, nor I'm intending to do it here.
I am doing a good job of helping people to the extent I can, I'm doing a work of charity.


----------



## Saif

*Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released*

Following today’s announcement that the migration program will have an upper limit of 160,000 for 2019/2020 and the introduction of two new regional visa streams the new planning levels for 2019/2020 have been released .
The important features being the slashing of the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652.
When you take into account the average application has 1.6 people on it that equates to around 11,700 invitations or around 970 invitations per round. That will mean more points will be needed and longer waits at each point level for all occupations.
We will crunch some numbers later this week as to what that may do to the invitation times for a 189 invite.
Remember there is a new regional visa pathway here that will alleviate some of the upwards pressure on points needed for those who choose that. As well it is highly likely the Labor party will win the May 2019 Federal Election and they may have their own views about the migration program
2019-20 Migration program planning levels

Skill stream
Employer Sponsored 30,000
Skilled Independent 18,652
Regional 23,000
Skilled Employer Sponsored 9,000
Skilled Work Regional 14,000
State/Territory Nominated 24,968
Business Innovation & Investment program 6,862
Global Talent 5,000
Distinguished Talent 200
Skill Total 108,682

Family Stream
Partner 39,799
Parent 7,371
Other Family 562
Family Total 47,732
Special Eligibility 236
Child (estimate; not subject to a ceiling) 3,350
Total 160,000

We are really lucky in that sense!

Courtesy - Sahil


----------



## cooljapes

Saif said:


> *Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released*
> 
> Following today’s announcement that the migration program will have an upper limit of 160,000 for 2019/2020 and the introduction of two new regional visa streams the new planning levels for 2019/2020 have been released .
> The important features being the slashing of the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652.
> When you take into account the average application has 1.6 people on it that equates to around 11,700 invitations or around 970 invitations per round. That will mean more points will be needed and longer waits at each point level for all occupations.
> We will crunch some numbers later this week as to what that may do to the invitation times for a 189 invite.
> Remember there is a new regional visa pathway here that will alleviate some of the upwards pressure on points needed for those who choose that. As well it is highly likely the Labor party will win the May 2019 Federal Election and they may have their own views about the migration program
> 2019-20 Migration program planning levels
> 
> Skill stream
> Employer Sponsored 30,000
> Skilled Independent 18,652
> Regional 23,000
> Skilled Employer Sponsored 9,000
> Skilled Work Regional 14,000
> State/Territory Nominated 24,968
> Business Innovation & Investment program 6,862
> Global Talent 5,000
> Distinguished Talent 200
> Skill Total 108,682
> 
> Family Stream
> Partner 39,799
> Parent 7,371
> Other Family 562
> Family Total 47,732
> Special Eligibility 236
> Child (estimate; not subject to a ceiling) 3,350
> Total 160,000
> 
> We are really lucky in that sense!
> 
> Courtesy - Sahil


When is this effective from? Immediate or July 1 2019. Helping out an friend who has just started the process, so wanted to know. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

cooljapes said:


> When is this effective from? Immediate or July 1 2019. Helping out an friend who has just started the process, so wanted to know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


July 1, yes!
So hurry people if you or your friends are in the process...GL!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

Saif said:


> *Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released*
> 
> Following today’s announcement that the migration program will have an upper limit of 160,000 for 2019/2020 and the introduction of two new regional visa streams the new planning levels for 2019/2020 have been released .
> The important features being the slashing of the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652.
> When you take into account the average application has 1.6 people on it that equates to around 11,700 invitations or around 970 invitations per round. That will mean more points will be needed and longer waits at each point level for all occupations.
> We will crunch some numbers later this week as to what that may do to the invitation times for a 189 invite.
> Remember there is a new regional visa pathway here that will alleviate some of the upwards pressure on points needed for those who choose that. As well it is highly likely the Labor party will win the May 2019 Federal Election and they may have their own views about the migration program
> 2019-20 Migration program planning levels
> 
> Skill stream
> Employer Sponsored 30,000
> Skilled Independent 18,652
> Regional 23,000
> Skilled Employer Sponsored 9,000
> Skilled Work Regional 14,000
> State/Territory Nominated 24,968
> Business Innovation & Investment program 6,862
> Global Talent 5,000
> Distinguished Talent 200
> Skill Total 108,682
> 
> Family Stream
> Partner 39,799
> Parent 7,371
> Other Family 562
> Family Total 47,732
> Special Eligibility 236
> Child (estimate; not subject to a ceiling) 3,350
> Total 160,000
> 
> We are really lucky in that sense!
> 
> Courtesy - Sahil


Hey Saif,
Considering the above changes, what would you suggest in my case. I have NSW pre-invite but I am waiting for April round 189.

DOE: 15-Feb-2019
Points- 75+5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019


----------



## sreeneshkamath

@bandish 

Mate could you please predict mine as well for the grant?

Waiting is really killing.

Lodged on Dec 14 and see people lodged Visa after me has received their grant. Thanks!

Sreenesh 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

I think you will get the invite in the April round.

O MY GOD, HAVE I ALSO STARTED PREDICTING :faint:

But if I were you, I'll gamble with 15K, actually I did and got my 189 the following round:Cry:

No regrets! I did the right thing, it's a bigger game mate...Good luck!




Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hey Saif,
> Considering the above changes, what would you suggest in my case. I have NSW pre-invite but I am waiting for April round 189.
> 
> DOE: 15-Feb-2019
> Points- 75+5
> Stream: 261313
> NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

yea, My pre-invite is gonna expire on 28th Feb so very confused at the moment.
But just thinking I waited so long just for 189 so not feeling much towards 190. 
Can somebody tell me exactly what to do? Please !!!!!!!!  

DOE: 15-Feb-2019
Points- 75+5
Stream: 261313
NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019


----------



## Saif

Rupesh_Oz said:


> yea, My pre-invite is gonna expire on 28th Feb so very confused at the moment.
> But just thinking I waited so long just for 189 so not feeling much towards 190.
> Can somebody tell me exactly what to do? Please !!!!!!!!


Bro, at the end of the day you are saving your 15K, it depends how much worth is 15K vs the risk of not getting an invite in April and going into the next fiscal year with smaller quota, forget the next fiscal yo dont know the next minute boss...15K for peace of mind, dirt cheap, even if you dont go for it you are mulling over it each day spoiling you peace of mind, peace of mind, peace of minds, it is on your head all the time. Happened with me. Think you will lose it, end of story, get over it...rest is your call.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Rupesh_Oz said:


> yea, My pre-invite is gonna expire on 28th Feb so very confused at the moment.
> But just thinking I waited so long just for 189 so not feeling much towards 190.
> Can somebody tell me exactly what to do? Please !!!!!!!!
> 
> DOE: 15-Feb-2019
> Points- 75+5
> Stream: 261313
> NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019


Given all drastic changes are happening, I would say don't take chances 15k should not be a problem in this process it worth life time opportunity

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

sreeneshkamath said:


> @bandish
> 
> Mate could you please predict mine as well for the grant?
> 
> Waiting is really killing.
> 
> Lodged on Dec 14 and see people lodged Visa after me has received their grant. Thanks!
> 
> Sreenesh
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Hey Sreenesh, this is definitely a check on our patience levels. 
I understand your anxiousness. But, please don't take tensions as the Australian PR process is the fastest and fairest as far as I know and have experienced. Love Australian government for that.  In fact, one of my friends, who could not go to Australia (due to medical issues) on a planned leisure trip, got all the money returned for all the bookings done from India itself over phone. 

If all your docs are in place you should get grant in 3-4 months time from lodgement, else go by the global processing time-lines.

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Bandish said:


> Hey Sreenesh, this is definitely a check on our patience levels.
> 
> I understand your anxiousness. But, please don't take tensions as the Australian PR process is the fastest and fairest as far as I know and have experienced. Love Australian government for that.  In fact, one of my friends, who could not go to Australia (due to medical issues) on a planned leisure trip, got all the money returned for all the bookings done from India itself over phone.
> 
> 
> 
> If all your docs are in place you should get grant in 3-4 months time from lodgement, else go by the global processing time-lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant


Thanks brother... Just a bit of worried seeing others getting and waiting still going on. Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sreeneshkamath said:


> Thanks brother... Just a bit of worried seeing others getting and waiting still going on. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

nirmitgarg said:


> I got grant today.
> 
> Code - 261312.
> Total points - 80.
> Invite - 11 Nov.
> PCC - 16 Nov.
> Lodge date - 15-dec-2018.
> Medical - 23 Jan.
> IED - 16-Nov-2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## sreeneshkamath

SG said:


> Congratulations


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Rupesh_Oz said:


> yea, My pre-invite is gonna expire on 28th Feb so very confused at the moment.
> But just thinking I waited so long just for 189 so not feeling much towards 190.
> Can somebody tell me exactly what to do? Please !!!!!!!!
> 
> DOE: 15-Feb-2019
> Points- 75+5
> Stream: 261313
> NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019


You seem to be too tensed as the date I think should be 28-March. 
As Saif and Sreenesh mentioned, invest 15k for your peace of mind. :angel:

For literature fans: "A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush!"


----------



## NB

Bandish said:


> Hey NB, considering you being an old and helping member in this forum, it doesn't look good on you to joke around like this. Having said that, first go and get your already granted 189 revoked from Australian government, to re-apply- if they allow.
> 
> Please respect everyone's opinion. You are definitely not the only one to have all knowledge on the grant process. You yourself mention that you are not a MARA agent and you only advise like all of us here.
> 
> It will be graceful for you to refrain from mockery. Hope forum admins will also not appreciate such posts.
> 
> With Respect
> Bandish


There is no mockery in my post
I am simply trying to emphasise that no one can actually predict an Grant 

A few posts back someone rightly posted that leave alone an outsider , even the co handling the case cannot predict when the grant will actually go through 

There are so many different factors involved that each case is unique and just juxtaposing the general grant times on other applications is actually making a mockery of the system

If you fell you are actually doing a good work, then there is no reason for you to feel offended 
Laugh off my comments.
Anyways I have added you to my ignore list and you will not seee me commenting on any of your posts 

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

Bandish said:


> You seem to be too tensed as the date I think should be 28-March.
> As Saif and Sreenesh mentioned, invest 15k for your peace of mind. :angel:
> 
> For literature fans: "A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush!"


Hi Bandish,

Thanks for the reply. 
I am not much worried about 15k investment. Looking at the trends it seems like 189 grants are much faster than 190 and of course without 2-year obligation. That's the only point why I didn't click on that link yet.


----------



## NB

Abhijeet2712 said:


> I really appreciate bandish to come forward and speak.
> Even I have stopped posting on the forum after NB replied to me in a very rude manner.
> People want advice and solutions, not an inappropriate reply from someone.
> No offense
> Regards,
> Abhijeet


I don’t reply rudely to anyone
I call a spade a spade
If you feel offended, I can’t help it
I don’t sugar coat my replies and that’s why I can help a lot of members with my experience and most members respect me for that

I will add you to my ignore list so you can be rest assured that you will not see me answering any of your posts

Cheers


----------



## SG

Rupesh_Oz said:


> yea, My pre-invite is gonna expire on 28th Feb so very confused at the moment.
> But just thinking I waited so long just for 189 so not feeling much towards 190.
> Can somebody tell me exactly what to do? Please !!!!!!!!
> 
> DOE: 15-Feb-2019
> Points- 75+5
> Stream: 261313
> NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019


Rupesh, get the final invite for 190 NSW. Secure your position of Invitation to Apply. There are many here in this forum and elsewhere who have waited for their 189 invitation keeping their 190 NSW in-place. And they have successfully received 189 in following months. But every case is different, I mean, every individual has its own case.

Paying $300 AUD and uploading documents is just to secure 190 NSW.

Next month, if you receive 189, I'm sure you will proceed further with that.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

SG said:


> Rupesh, get the final invite for 190 NSW. Secure your position of Invitation to Apply. There are many here in this forum and elsewhere who have waited for their 189 invitation keeping their 190 NSW in-place. And they have successfully received 189 in following months. But every case is different, I mean, every individual has its own case.
> 
> Paying $300 AUD and uploading documents is just to secure 190 NSW.
> 
> Next month, if you receive 189, I'm sure you will proceed further with that.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks, Sg for the reply.

I am ready to pay and upload docs to secure 190 NSW. But since I have only one EOI lodged (189 and 190 in same EOI) whenever I receive 190 approval I guess I won't be getting 189 invite. please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Thanks, Sg for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I am ready to pay and upload docs to secure 190 NSW. But since I have only one EOI lodged (189 and 190 in same EOI) whenever I receive 190 approval I guess I won't be getting 189 invite. please correct me if I am wrong.


True, I have read this in expat forum may be a year or two ago. One of the person received pre invite and it was in spam folder and the person did not notice. However person came to know about the invite in around a month and wrote back to nsw and they accepted to pay and submit the documents. If nothing works out Try this out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

sreeneshkamath said:


> True, I have read this in expat forum may be a year or two ago. One of the person received pre invite and it was in spam folder and the person did not notice. However person came to know about the invite in around a month and wrote back to nsw and they accepted to pay and submit the documents. If nothing works out Try this out.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Well, that's very interesting and relaxing to hear.


----------



## the_luna

Hi Saif,
Do you have any idea if this policy will apply to the coming PR (not yet granted) only or with existing PR (granted but not yet migrated) as well?
It looks scary though, hope you all a speedy grant before the policy DOE.




Saif said:


> *Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released*
> 
> Following today’s announcement that the migration program will have an upper limit of 160,000 for 2019/2020 and the introduction of two new regional visa streams the new planning levels for 2019/2020 have been released .
> The important features being the slashing of the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652.
> When you take into account the average application has 1.6 people on it that equates to around 11,700 invitations or around 970 invitations per round. That will mean more points will be needed and longer waits at each point level for all occupations.
> We will crunch some numbers later this week as to what that may do to the invitation times for a 189 invite.
> Remember there is a new regional visa pathway here that will alleviate some of the upwards pressure on points needed for those who choose that. As well it is highly likely the Labor party will win the May 2019 Federal Election and they may have their own views about the migration program
> 2019-20 Migration program planning levels
> 
> Skill stream
> Employer Sponsored 30,000
> Skilled Independent 18,652
> Regional 23,000
> Skilled Employer Sponsored 9,000
> Skilled Work Regional 14,000
> State/Territory Nominated 24,968
> Business Innovation & Investment program 6,862
> Global Talent 5,000
> Distinguished Talent 200
> Skill Total 108,682
> 
> Family Stream
> Partner 39,799
> Parent 7,371
> Other Family 562
> Family Total 47,732
> Special Eligibility 236
> Child (estimate; not subject to a ceiling) 3,350
> Total 160,000
> 
> We are really lucky in that sense!
> 
> Courtesy - Sahil


----------



## beeze50

Bandish said:


> Hey beezee50, those are just my guesses.
> Considering the increase in processing timelines, a CO contact and a change of circumstances... there are two thoughts running my mind, Either you get grant within this week or you may have to wait for a month or more.
> 
> Just my thoughts ...
> Wish you a speedy grant..


Dear All & Bandish,

Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.

Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again 

My timelines :

Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)

Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.

Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?

Cheers,
Varun

If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,


----------



## hena15

beeze50 said:


> Dear All & Bandish,
> 
> Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.
> 
> Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
> CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
> Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
> Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
> Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun
> 
> If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,


Congratulations!!!  Good luck


----------



## Saif

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Thanks, Sg for the reply.
> 
> I am ready to pay and upload docs to secure 190 NSW. But since I have only one EOI lodged (189 and 190 in same EOI) whenever I receive 190 approval I guess I won't be getting 189 invite. please correct me if I am wrong.


AFAIK, pre invite will not harm that prospect, however if you dont get a ITA for 189 next month and later you get ITA for 190, you wont get another 189 invite until the 190 lapses...
Always create 2 different EOIs.

You are thinking far too much, there is hardly any difference in 189 vs 190, processing times I'd say are comparable. Ask a few 189ers who have been waiting to get their grants for months and a few 190ers who got theirs earlier. If you are going to be based out of Sydney anyway, the state clause doesn't really matter...anyways it doesn't as you get a waiver if you want to move to another state with proper reasons...
If you are a risk taker and have time. Create a new 190 EOI and let this go for now. Uncheck 190 from the existing EOI, wait and watch...I tell you you'd still find yourself in the same situation with that arrangement if you dont get get an invite next month...
Happy EOIing...


----------



## SG

the_luna said:


> Hi Saif,
> Do you have any idea if this policy will apply to the coming PR (not yet granted) only or with existing PR (granted but not yet migrated) as well?
> It looks scary though, hope you all a speedy grant before the policy DOE.





beeze50 said:


> Dear All & Bandish,
> 
> Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.
> 
> Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
> CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
> Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
> Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
> Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun
> 
> If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,


Congratulations


----------



## the_luna

congratzz beeze50 😁😁
Same here. I am looking for the list of procedures after that as well 🙈🙈 
Any expert can advise??




beeze50 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey beezee50, those are just my guesses.
> Considering the increase in processing timelines, a CO contact and a change of circumstances... there are two thoughts running my mind, Either you get grant within this week or you may have to wait for a month or more.
> 
> Just my thoughts ...
> Wish you a speedy grant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All & Bandish,
> 
> Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.
> 
> Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
> CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
> Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
> Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
> Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun
> 
> If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,
Click to expand...


----------



## Saif

the_luna said:


> Hi Saif,
> Do you have any idea if this policy will apply to the coming PR (not yet granted) only or with existing PR (granted but not yet migrated) as well?
> It looks scary though, hope you all a speedy grant before the policy DOE.


None of these 
New invitations/grants in the new fiscal staring july 1.


----------



## the_luna

🙏🙏
Thank you!!



Saif said:


> the_luna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saif,
> Do you have any idea if this policy will apply to the coming PR (not yet granted) only or with existing PR (granted but not yet migrated) as well?
> It looks scary though, hope you all a speedy grant before the policy DOE.
> 
> 
> 
> None of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New invitations/grants in the new fiscal staring july 1.
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul80

You mean new invitations and their corresponding grants yeah? Not older invitations and their grants too?



Saif said:


> None of these
> New invitations/grants in the new fiscal staring july 1.


----------



## SG

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Thanks, Sg for the reply.
> 
> I am ready to pay and upload docs to secure 190 NSW. But since I have only one EOI lodged (189 and 190 in same EOI) whenever I receive 190 approval I guess I won't be getting 189 invite. please correct me if I am wrong.


If I were in you shoes Rupesh, I would have still grabbed what is available in me at present and tried to secure the 190 NSW Invitation to Apply first. Anyways you are waiting for next round of 189. And if you get 189, you will surely proceed further.

It's ultimately your decision whether to proceed with 190 NSW or not.

Good Luck Rupesh!


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.
> 
> Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.
> 
> For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
> EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
> EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)
> 
> ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
> PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
> Medicals for All : Dec 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
> Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:
> 
> - We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.
> 
> - I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

rahul80 said:


> You mean new invitations and their corresponding grants yeah? Not older invitations and their grants too?


The ITAs are sent based on the quota for each ANZSCO every year, so with this reduced capping the invitations would be less for 189. So yes, since the DOE is July 1, invites and corresponding grants after that...


----------



## SG

mauritz.erick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a direct grant today.
> Exactly 3 months after lodging my visa on 19th December.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for the help! 😃


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant yesterday (Tuesday, 19th March) morning.
> Actually had logged in later in evening to my mail just to check some other stuff.
> 
> Then I saw the grant mails. It was no doubt a surprise as I was expecting still another 2-3 weeks before any realistic expectation of hearing something would have started. The time lines I have updated in the signature.
> 
> For the people on mobile, am pasting here as well:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI Applied: 1st June 2018 (with 65 points for 189)
> EOI Updated: 16th July 2018 (with 70 points - Spouse skill assessment)
> EOI Updated: 30th Oct 2018 (with 80 points - Better PTE Scores)
> 
> ITA Received : 11th Nov 2018
> PCC Done: 15th Nov 2018
> Medicals for All : Dec 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd January 2019
> Visa Granted: 19th March 2019​Some of the points that might be in the back of the mind for few people/ relevant for few:
> 
> - We didn't have Aadhaar for my younger kid. I wasn't sure If I would be asked for this. I had applied in the meantime. But thankfully it wasn't asked.
> 
> - I had a case where the passport was getting into the last 6 months of validity. From the various posts I understood that it is better & safe to apply for new one. I did that an updated via the 'Update Us' process.​Saying the obvious but have to say - The forum helps in mutliple ways.
> 
> Wishing everyone a quick grant. One never knows it might be in your inbox soon and when you least expect of all.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Congratulations


----------



## nitin2611

beeze50 said:


> Dear All & Bandish,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
> 
> CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
> 
> Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
> 
> Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
> 
> Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Varun
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,




Super Varun. Congratulations. All the Best


----------



## Rajesh arora

nirmitgarg said:


> I got grant today.
> 
> Code - 261312.
> Total points - 80.
> Invite - 11 Nov.
> PCC - 16 Nov.
> Lodge date - 15-dec-2018.
> Medical - 23 Jan.
> IED - 16-Nov-2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## nitin2611

Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations




Thanks Rajesh 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

hena15 said:


> beeze50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All & Bandish,
> 
> Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.
> 
> Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
> CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
> Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
> Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
> Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun
> 
> If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Julyhtet

Just saw someone who lodge the visa on 7th feb received the grant today. That is in like 41 days. Must be the fastest grant in recent times.


----------



## Bandish

NB said:


> There is no mockery in my post
> I am simply trying to emphasise that no one can actually predict an Grant
> 
> A few posts back someone rightly posted that leave alone an outsider , even the co handling the case cannot predict when the grant will actually go through
> 
> There are so many different factors involved that each case is unique and just juxtaposing the general grant times on other applications is actually making a mockery of the system
> 
> If you fell you are actually doing a good work, then there is no reason for you to feel offended
> Laugh off my comments.
> Anyways I have added you to my ignore list and you will not seee me commenting on any of your posts
> 
> Cheers


Ohh! I am surprised to see a childish behavior from an old forum member in a public forum. Adding people to ignore list. What!! 
There is no reason for me to feel offended.  It seems its you who is uncomfortable. Though I am happy to know that you too predict and calculate based on your own algorithm. I never claim/boast that I predicted such and such thing. See your post below:


NB said:


> Don’t be relieved
> 
> They are not wrong in this case
> This is my personal calculations also
> 
> Way back in October, I had predicted that this was coming
> 
> Cheers


Talking about mockery of the system. I feel few of your recent comments below do so. I never came across this DHA rule, which you are claiming: "Remember that for every applicant who gets his grant early, there will be 10 whose are delayed". That means only 10% applications are processed early and rest 90% delayed.  Is this one of your predictions??!!



NB said:


> You are getting paranoid
> What will you do with that information?
> Refresh your email and Immiaccount every minute of those working hours?
> 
> The grant will not disappear if you don’t see it immediately
> 
> No matter what anyone says, believe me, no one can predict the grant
> 
> Take a break and stop browsing the forum and checking Immiaccount and email for a few days
> 
> Remember that for every applicant who gets his grant early, there will be 10 whose are delayed
> I have seen cases who have got grant in 15 days and on the other hand waited for 2 years
> 
> 
> Cheers


Now again, this seems a mockery of the highly automated Australian visa system. You don't need to type your last name is CAPS, its intelligent enough to convert it to CAPS. You saved some of their conversion time. 


NB said:


> It’s a system followed by Australia immigration
> 
> Even while filing applications, I used all caps when writing the last name
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Bandish

beeze50 said:


> Dear All & Bandish,
> 
> Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.
> 
> Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
> CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
> Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
> Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
> Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun
> 
> If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,


Wow... Great News Varun 
Many congratulations ...
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Bandish

Julyhtet said:


> Just saw someone who lodge the visa on 7th feb received the grant today. That is in like 41 days. Must be the fastest grant in recent times.


Yes ! Super fast indeed... in recent times.


----------



## DVS105

Cool..I guess you could have the knock on your door anytime soon..

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Akha04

Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...

Timeline is as follows:

Occupation code 263311 
EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
EoI 20th december 2018
Invitation 11th January 2019
Lodged 8th February 2019
Medical 28th Jan 2019
Visa granted 20th March 2019
IDE 28th January 2020

Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.


----------



## Akha04

Bandish said:


> Julyhtet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw someone who lodge the visa on 7th feb received the grant today. That is in like 41 days. Must be the fastest grant in recent times.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ! Super fast indeed... in recent times.
Click to expand...

I got it today in 40 days 🙂


----------



## Divkasi

Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.




Many congratulations


----------



## hoandang

Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.


Congratulations. Would you mind to let us know how complex your case was? Was it independent application? Did you claim any work experience? 

This is indeed a super fast grant.


----------



## Sunny2018

Looks like they want to clear the current backlog soon to prepare for the new changes.


----------



## Akha04

hoandang said:


> Akha04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Would you mind to let us know how complex your case was? Was it independent application? Did you claim any work experience?
> 
> This is indeed a super fast grant.
Click to expand...

I think it was sort of complex at least for me while gathering docs n filling forms... i applied along with my wife and daughter and claimed 10 yrs experience spanning 5 companies in 2 different country (Pakistan and UAE).


----------



## brisbound

hoandang said:


> Congratulations. Would you mind to let us know how complex your case was? Was it independent application? Did you claim any work experience?
> 
> This is indeed a super fast grant.


Congratulations Akha! 

I'd be interested in this too. There has only been a handful of direct grants under the baseline "magic number" of ~90 days recently on immitracker, however there doesn't appear to be any real rhyme or reason to it.

I'd have considered my case relatively benign. I'm an individual applicant from what would be considered a "low risk" country being the UK (this is in no way meant to be disparaging to other nationalities - just highlighting the clear diplomatic and historic links between the UK and Australia!) and claiming only experience from one employer (which is a State Govt employer). I've also been living here for 4 years and am married to an Australian!

Long story short - I query whether there is any real link between simplicity of cases and processing times. It seems to me that the best advice (and probably the simplest advice) at the moment seems to be hang in there and assume either a grant or a RFI at around 90 days. Anything sooner is a bonus!

All the best everyone with your applications and transition to Australia. It's a pretty great place to live!


----------



## Sifreh

Congratulations to all those who got their grant..
I have a question which has been bothering me for sometime now.. does the grant depend on the anzsco code too ??? Like for certain codes the grants come in clusters whereas software engineers get grants everyday ?? So if 5 ppl from my jobcode got grant on immitracker 3 days back I should not expect mine until the next cluster like maybe a week-10 days gap ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.


This is super quick... U r lucky.. congratulations


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786

Julyhtet said:


> Just saw someone who lodge the visa on 7th feb received the grant today. That is in like 41 days. Must be the fastest grant in recent times.


Actually, 2 people have received their grants within 41 days as per immi tracker.


----------



## Mohammed786

Akha04 said:


> I think it was sort of complex at least for me while gathering docs n filling forms... i applied along with my wife and daughter and claimed 10 yrs experience spanning 5 companies in 2 different country (Pakistan and UAE).


Hi congrats for your grant. May in know how many employers you have worked for in UAE and how many points you have claimed for your UAE employment? Also, can you share the list of documents you have uploaded to claim your employment period?

Thank You


----------



## sanjai26

Mohammed786 said:


> Actually, 2 people have received their grants within 41 days as per immi tracker.


non-2613 are getting grants really fast. Seems like its time for non-2613 to get super fast grants.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yverma

beeze50 said:


> Dear All & Bandish,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share I got my grant today at 6.30 am in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish - You got your prediction right yet again
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines :
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged - 27th Oct 2018 for a family of 4
> 
> CO contact - 17th Jan 2019 to send PTE score electronically
> 
> Change of Circumstances Form 1221 - 22nd Feb 2019 for job change
> 
> Visa Grant - 20th March 2019
> 
> Entry Date - Before 5th Oct 2019 (PCC Expiry date)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and sharing their valuable experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have a checklist of things to do once you enter the country - e,g, bank account opening, health etc ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Varun
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody has any specific query, please feel free to ask me,


Hi congratulations for your grant.

Did you uploaded any additional documents with change in circumstances form like offer letter, releiving letters?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbound

Sifreh said:


> Congratulations to all those who got their grant..
> I have a question which has been bothering me for sometime now.. does the grant depend on the anzsco code too ??? Like for certain codes the grants come in clusters whereas software engineers get grants everyday ?? So if 5 ppl from my jobcode got grant on immitracker 3 days back I should not expect mine until the next cluster like maybe a week-10 days gap ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


There is a general tier-ing that occurs as outlined on the DHA site ie:

1. applicants sponsored under the Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme
2. applicants sponsored under the Employer Nomination Scheme
3. applicants nominated by a state or territory government agency
4. applicants who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
5. all other applications

Beyond this, there doesn't appear to be any ranking or triage by ANZSCO based on the data in the tracker, or evidence of processing of ANZSCO "batches". 

Unfortunately nobody outside of DHA is going to know this for certain, however empirical evidence would indicate no favouritism towards any one job type (not even for traditionally politically sensitive roles such as education or healthcare for which skills shortages are widely reported in the media). 

I suspect the regular flow of Software Engineers and ICT Professionals is moreso just a function of the significant amount of applicants in that field.


----------



## DVS105

shank2690 said:


> Thanks for your inputs. But my question is will it be a matter of concern if we open a joint account after we got a CO contact


Shank, 
If you have an ICICI or SBI account, add additional applicant as the joint holder. Then generate the statement online. You will be surprised to see both names given on the statement once it is updated in the bank records. You don't need to open a new account altogether.
I had done the same for my application.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## adityaM

Fellow members,

I have only been an observer on this forum and have immensely benefited from the knowledge you guys are sharing. Really appreciate all your efforts.

I lodged visa application on Dec 25, 2018 and waiting for the grant. I have now decided to provide additional proofs (joint health insurance) to support spousal relationship (I have already provided marriage cert, wedding pics, joint travel invoice and spouse name on each other's passport). My question is that if I attach the document now, would it put my application towards the back of the queue because the application was updated in some way. If so, I can rather wait for a CO contact.

Just wondering if anyone observed any such pattern.


----------



## hoandang

brisbound said:


> Congratulations Akha!
> 
> I'd be interested in this too. There has only been a handful of direct grants under the baseline "magic number" of ~90 days recently on immitracker, however there doesn't appear to be any real rhyme or reason to it.
> 
> I'd have considered my case relatively benign. I'm an individual applicant from what would be considered a "low risk" country being the UK (this is in no way meant to be disparaging to other nationalities - just highlighting the clear diplomatic and historic links between the UK and Australia!) and claiming only experience from one employer (which is a State Govt employer). I've also been living here for 4 years and am married to an Australian!
> 
> Long story short - I query whether there is any real link between simplicity of cases and processing times. It seems to me that the best advice (and probably the simplest advice) at the moment seems to be hang in there and assume either a grant or a RFI at around 90 days. Anything sooner is a bonus!
> 
> All the best everyone with your applications and transition to Australia. It's a pretty great place to live!


Hi, how long have you been waiting for your grant so far?


----------



## prashantcd

Saif said:


> *Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released*
> 
> Following today’s announcement that the migration program will have an upper limit of 160,000 for 2019/2020 and the introduction of two new regional visa streams the new planning levels for 2019/2020 have been released .
> The important features being the slashing of the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652.
> When you take into account the average application has 1.6 people on it that equates to around 11,700 invitations or around 970 invitations per round. That will mean more points will be needed and longer waits at each point level for all occupations.
> We will crunch some numbers later this week as to what that may do to the invitation times for a 189 invite.
> Remember there is a new regional visa pathway here that will alleviate some of the upwards pressure on points needed for those who choose that. As well it is highly likely the Labor party will win the May 2019 Federal Election and they may have their own views about the migration program
> 2019-20 Migration program planning levels
> 
> Skill stream
> Employer Sponsored 30,000
> Skilled Independent 18,652
> Regional 23,000
> Skilled Employer Sponsored 9,000
> Skilled Work Regional 14,000
> State/Territory Nominated 24,968
> Business Innovation & Investment program 6,862
> Global Talent 5,000
> Distinguished Talent 200
> Skill Total 108,682
> 
> Family Stream
> Partner 39,799
> Parent 7,371
> Other Family 562
> Family Total 47,732
> Special Eligibility 236
> Child (estimate; not subject to a ceiling) 3,350
> Total 160,000
> 
> We are really lucky in that sense!
> 
> Courtesy - Sahil


 Thanks Saif for the info. I was trying to access the impact of this announcement on my application. I was expecting an invite (if things go as per the trends seen previously) in the month or April or May. My understanding is that will not be impacted because of this announcement. But I am unable to understand your assessment where you are expecting more delay in grants post invite after July 1. Will there not be fewer applications for CO to work on, so where will the delay be. Can you please let me know your reasoning.


----------



## brisbound

hoandang said:


> Hi, how long have you been waiting for your grant so far?


Hi Hoandang,

I lodged 2 Jan 19 so have just gone past 11 weeks. I'm working on the assumption I'll hear something by mid April (either a grant or RFI). I'm a midwife so not a lot of peers in immitracker to compare against!


----------



## Janubless

Wow congratulations ..that was a quick grant


Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.


----------



## Yd16

Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations your case gives me hope..I lodged mine on Dec 1 ..got the immi assessment commence email on Feb 28.. haven't heard from them after ...Fingers crossed ..I hope I get my grant soon


Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !


----------



## kr.smruthi

Hi all, Bandish, Saif, 

Been a silent observer in the forum all this while, but now the wait is killing.
I’m hope you can give me a prediction on when our 189 visa will be granted. 

Invite received: 11 October 2018
Visa application submitted: 24 October 2018
Co Contact: 19 January 2019
Replied to Co: 24 January 2019
CO Requested for: additional documentation to relationship, course completion letter, wife's functional English, Aus PCC as they wanted my middle name included .


----------



## sanjai26

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !


Congrats @yd. May I know what was the CO contact for..


----------



## Yd16

Hi the co was for pcc which I already submitted. Unnecessary wait.


----------



## nitin2611

Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.




Wow brilliant Akha...Super fast....your presence is eagerly awaited ....Many congratulations...


----------



## nitin2611

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !




Many many congratulations Yd16...As you said all is over for you and you look at the dawn of a new phase....wish you luck


----------



## nitin2611

adityaM said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> I have only been an observer on this forum and have immensely benefited from the knowledge you guys are sharing. Really appreciate all your efforts.
> 
> I lodged visa application on Dec 25, 2018 and waiting for the grant. I have now decided to provide additional proofs (joint health insurance) to support spousal relationship (I have already provided marriage cert, wedding pics, joint travel invoice and spouse name on each other's passport). My question is that if I attach the document now, would it put my application towards the back of the queue because the application was updated in some way. If so, I can rather wait for a CO contact.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone observed any such pattern.




Hi Aditya 

Going by the majority of cases seen it doesn't look to have any impact. People have got grant within 10 days also since the upload of their last document. I also uploaded couple of docs (PF statement) in mid Feb n then new passport in Mid March. The only thing is 

Upload only if you really see that it is something of critical importance.

And the earlier the better as you never know when the CO is looking into your file. A new document load can of course mean he would need to have to look.

So unless it really strengthens the case avoid it. There needs to be a balance. Too many documents are also not required.

It's a tough call which you can decide best for your case.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## molaboy

Mine is still 'Further Assessment', the waiting game is tough.

Not really sure what is happening now with my application, any thoughts?


----------



## Akha04

Mohammed786 said:


> Akha04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was sort of complex at least for me while gathering docs n filling forms... i applied along with my wife and daughter and claimed 10 yrs experience spanning 5 companies in 2 different country (Pakistan and UAE).
> 
> 
> 
> Hi congrats for your grant. May in know how many employers you have worked for in UAE and how many points you have claimed for your UAE employment? Also, can you share the list of documents you have uploaded to claim your employment period?
> 
> Thank You
Click to expand...

2 employer in the UAE for a duration of almost 3 yrs out of total 10 yrs.. Submitted few payslips for each yr, offer letter, labour contract, bank statement, visa, training certificates and salary certificates.


----------



## Sifreh

Someone please address my query too...

Does the grant depend on the anzsco code too ??? Like for certain codes the grants come in clusters whereas software engineers get grants everyday ?? So if 5 ppl from my jobcode got grant on immitracker 3 days back I should not expect mine until the next cluster like maybe a week-10 days gap ???


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akha04

nitin2611 said:


> Yd16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations Yd16...As you said all is over for you and you look at the dawn of a new phase....wish you luck
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## Akha04

nitin2611 said:


> Akha04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow brilliant Akha...Super fast....your presence is eagerly awaited ....Many congratulations...
Click to expand...

Thank you Nitin 🙂


----------



## brisbound

Hi Sifrah- I responded earlier above. To the extent anyone else has any theories, feel free to share them. In my opinion:

There is a general tier-ing that occurs as outlined on the DHA site ie:
1. applicants sponsored under the Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme 2. applicants sponsored under the Employer Nomination Scheme 3. applicants nominated by a state or territory government agency 4. applicants who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) 5. all other applications
Beyond this, there doesn't appear to be any ranking or triage by ANZSCO based on the data in the tracker, or evidence of processing of ANZSCO "batches". 
Unfortunately nobody outside of DHA is going to know this for certain, however empirical evidence would indicate no favouritism towards any one job type (not even for traditionally politically sensitive roles such as education or healthcare for which skills shortages are widely reported in the media). 
I suspect the regular flow of Software Engineers and ICT Professionals is moreso just a function of the significant amount of applicants in that field.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi All,

Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## Akha04

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Sifreh said:


> Someone please address my query too...
> 
> Does the grant depend on the anzsco code too ??? Like for certain codes the grants come in clusters whereas software engineers get grants everyday ?? So if 5 ppl from my jobcode got grant on immitracker 3 days back I should not expect mine until the next cluster like maybe a week-10 days gap ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I got same question as well. My code is 263111 I lodged my Visa on Dec 14 last year and I have no response since then. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

*rupesh_oz*



prashantcd said:


> Thanks Saif for the info. I was trying to access the impact of this announcement on my application. I was expecting an invite (if things go as per the trends seen previously) in the month or April or May. My understanding is that will not be impacted because of this announcement. But I am unable to understand your assessment where you are expecting more delay in grants post invite after July 1. Will there not be fewer applications for CO to work on, so where will the delay be. Can you please let me know your reasoning.


Hi Prashant,
did u get the 190 invite?
Have u accepted it?


----------



## nagaraj.gb123

No buddy. Your application will be in safe hands. I did upload few of my documents 4 days before my grant. Not to worry. Just upload and make your case strong. Good luck 😊




adityaM said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> I have only been an observer on this forum and have immensely benefited from the knowledge you guys are sharing. Really appreciate all your efforts.
> 
> I lodged visa application on Dec 25, 2018 and waiting for the grant. I have now decided to provide additional proofs (joint health insurance) to support spousal relationship (I have already provided marriage cert, wedding pics, joint travel invoice and spouse name on each other's passport). My question is that if I attach the document now, would it put my application towards the back of the queue because the application was updated in some way. If so, I can rather wait for a CO contact.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone observed any such pattern.


----------



## sanjai26

Anyone reached 90th day today ? I don't see a single grant in immi tracker for Dec-21 lodged.


----------



## RockyRaj

Dear All,

It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.

My time lines as below:

233513
EOI 01/09/2018
ITA 11/09/2018
Lodged 05/10/2018
CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
Responded 07/02/2019
GRAND 21/03/2019


----------



## Elu

Congratulations to everyone who received the golden mail. All the very best.


----------



## nitin2611

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.




Congratulations Mohammed..


----------



## nitin2611

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019



Congratulations RockyRaj..Enjoy the moment


----------



## balaaspire17

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019




Congrats! All the best for your future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## azuprejo

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Congrats Rocky ..
Nice to see Jan CO contacts getting grants..


----------



## Sona Singh

Congratulations to all who got grant...and to those who are waiting like me...Apna time ayega..


----------



## Ptera

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Congratulations buddy! All the best!
Does your wife have below visa condition on the grant letter 
Not marry before first entry (visa condition 8515)


----------



## lucky_chikna

Hello, I received an invite for 189 visa on March 10th.

I have uploaded all of my documents except New Jersey State PCC. 
I have been living in NJ since the last 3 years. I submitted my fingerprints last on 13th March 2019 for NJ state PCC, the results will be mailed to me <No idea when I will receive 'em>. 

Would you advise me to lodge my visa application anyway or wait till I receive the state PCC and then lodge the application with it?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

akashgjoshi said:


> Hello, I received an invite for 189 visa on March 10th.
> 
> I have uploaded all of my documents except New Jersey State PCC.
> I have been living in NJ since the last 3 years. I submitted my fingerprints last on 13th March 2019 for NJ state PCC, the results will be mailed to me <No idea when I will receive 'em>.
> 
> Would you advise me to lodge my visa application anyway or wait till I receive the state PCC and then lodge the application with it?


Apply right away. It will anyway take some time for co to get assigned for your case.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sri46

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !




That’s a good one, congrats buddy.


----------



## lucky_chikna

sreeneshkamath said:


> Apply right away. It will anyway take some time for co to get assigned for your case.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your opinion. I'll most likely submit it today 
My concern comes from a bit of analysis I did of:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

In the link above, direct grants have on average lodge to grant time of 90-95 days.

And grants with CO contact have on average lodge to grant time of 120-125 days.
This is for recently filed cases. Anyways, the sample size is too small to confirm anything and I don't want my confirmation bias to kick in.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

akashgjoshi said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I'll most likely submit it today
> 
> My concern comes from a bit of analysis I did of:
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> 
> 
> In the link above, direct grants have on average lodge to grant time of 90-95 days.
> 
> 
> 
> And grants with CO contact have on average lodge to grant time of 120-125 days.
> 
> This is for recently filed cases. Anyways, the sample size is too small to confirm anything and I don't want my confirmation bias to kick in.


Yeah. Your pcc may take few days. Co basically don't look at case as soon as you log the case. You can upload doc until co grants Visa to you. All the best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasisaro

Hi,

189
Anzcode- 261313
Visa Lodge - 24 Jan 2019
When can I expect Grant? Any guess?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Ptera said:


> Congratulations buddy! All the best!
> 
> Does your wife have below visa condition on the grant letter
> 
> Not marry before first entry (visa condition 8515)




Neither myself nor my wife grant notification has such a condition. May be DoHA would have noted that we are too old to have such a condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

RockyRaj said:


> Neither myself nor my wife grant notification has such a condition. May be DoHA would have noted that we are too old to have such a condition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cannot be too old my friend as AU doesn´t need people over 45 years;-)
Anyway, you think in my case it´s just to ensure that my wife doesn´t marry another person instead of me or how should I understand it?


----------



## prashantcd

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Prashant,
> did u get the 190 invite?
> Have u accepted it?


Rupesh, my EOI was for only 189 :frusty: . So, on a positive note, life is simple in my case, no 190 invite, no decision to make to keep it or leave it  (Hope this does not turn out to be my biggest blunder)

On a serious note, I see your EOI is 15Feb, I am positive you will get invited in the April round. But if I were in your shoes, I would rather lose 300AUD than peace of mind. But then it is just me.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

I have been asked to share the score card again from PTE website for both my wife and me. I have shared the report on the same day of the request. I guess someone else in this forum has received same request from DHA. What happens next? I have lodged 189 visa application on Dec 03,2018 for Anzo code 261313.


----------



## Rajesh arora

Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019




Many congratulations


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Yeeee..... Rockyyy Rockyyy... Super News 
Many Congratulations ....
Good luck to you and your family
Hope to meet you in Australia 
Btw, I have a silly question, can't hide my curiosity now  ... Is the 'GRAND' in your signature with a 'D' intentional to make it grand. 

Enjoy the moment


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

I have been asked to share the score card again from PTE website for both my wife and me. I have shared the report on the same day of the request. I guess someone else in this forum has received same request from DHA. What happens next? I have lodged 189 visa application on Dec 03,2018 for Anzo code 261313.


----------



## RockyRaj

Bandish said:


> Yeeee..... Rockyyy Rockyyy... Super News
> 
> Many Congratulations ....
> 
> Good luck to you and your family
> 
> Hope to meet you in Australia
> 
> Btw, I have a silly question, can't hide my curiosity now  ... Is the 'GRAND' in your signature with a 'D' intentional to make it grand.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the moment



Thank you Bandish and your prediction did work for me against my expectation on 1st May. On a business trip to Kingdom and anything you get in the kingdom comes in a grand way. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Thank you all for your wishes.

I wish to those who are awaiting and many more in the coming days and months will get your grant in a grand way soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

Elu said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received the golden mail. All the very best.



I sincerely wish and pray Elu and your family gets the grant very soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akha04

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !


Many many Congratulations!!


----------



## Divkasi

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !




Many congratulations


----------



## Akha04

brisbound said:


> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Would you mind to let us know how complex your case was? Was it independent application? Did you claim any work experience?
> 
> This is indeed a super fast grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Akha!
> 
> I'd be interested in this too. There has only been a handful of direct grants under the baseline "magic number" of ~90 days recently on immitracker, however there doesn't appear to be any real rhyme or reason to it.
> 
> I'd have considered my case relatively benign. I'm an individual applicant from what would be considered a "low risk" country being the UK (this is in no way meant to be disparaging to other nationalities - just highlighting the clear diplomatic and historic links between the UK and Australia!) and claiming only experience from one employer (which is a State Govt employer). I've also been living here for 4 years and am married to an Australian!
> 
> Long story short - I query whether there is any real link between simplicity of cases and processing times. It seems to me that the best advice (and probably the simplest advice) at the moment seems to be hang in there and assume either a grant or a RFI at around 90 days. Anything sooner is a bonus!
> 
> All the best everyone with your applications and transition to Australia. It's a pretty great place to live!
Click to expand...

Hi brisbound, I hope you get the grant real soon. I have explained my application complexity in another post..and seriously I have no clue how i got the grant within 40 days but what i can tell u is that i uploaded all the docs and only then i lodged my complete application in one go i.e. i waited for PCCs to be issued, gave medical even b4 submitting, filled both form 80 and 1221; gathered all the docs and once i had uploaded it only then i submitted and paid the fees.
I think this helps rather than uploading docs in bits...
On a lighter note, i recently started following Scott Morrison on twitter...maybe that helped


----------



## brisbound

Thanks Akha,

Good insights. I’ve done the same (essentially front loaded all docs) as opposed to uploading in a piecemeal manner. 

I think it’s just luck of the draw really. Ultimately can’t complain too much so long as you’re within the boundaries of the stated processing times.

All the best with the move. Do you know where you’re basing yourself?


----------



## brisbound

Akha04 said:


> On a lighter note, i recently started following Scott Morrison on twitter...maybe that helped


Haha. I’ve always suspected Peter Dutton masquerades as Bandish on these forums. Only way to explain those clinical predictions!

You might want to start following Bill Shorton too. Can’t see ScoMo being around beyond May


----------



## Akha04

brisbound said:


> Thanks Akha,
> 
> Good insights. I’ve done the same (essentially front loaded all docs) as opposed to uploading in a piecemeal manner.
> 
> I think it’s just luck of the draw really. Ultimately can’t complain too much so long as you’re within the boundaries of the stated processing times.
> 
> All the best with the move. Do you know where you’re basing yourself?


Yea you are right, depends a lot on luck as well.
Actually i have no idea about the job market there, didnt get time to research. I am a Telecom engineer so will move where most mobile operators are based in (head quarter / back office). I presume that would either be Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Akha04

brisbound said:


> Akha04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, i recently started following Scott Morrison on twitter...maybe that helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I’ve always suspected Peter Dutton masquerades as Bandish on these forums. Only way to explain those clinical predictions!
> 
> You might want to start following Bill Shorton too. Can’t see ScoMo being around beyond May
Click to expand...

Haha you dont say, started following Bill Shorton and few others today 🙂 just to get a sense of whats happening there in the run up to the election day.
By the way how have you found Australia been living there for 4 years?


----------



## Antonyc11

Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!

221111 Accountant (General) 
Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85

DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa

Invited: 11-10-2018
Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
Visa Grant: 22-03-2019


----------



## anniejerin

*189 or 190??*

Hi All,

Will i get 189 invite after accepting 190 invite?
Whats the wait time to accept 190 invite?

Thanks


----------



## NB

anniejerin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will i get 189 invite after accepting 190 invite?
> Whats the wait time to accept 190 invite?
> 
> Thanks


Are both applications in a single EOI ?

You are talking about preinvite or final invite ?

Cheers


----------



## Hayesling

Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019


Congratulations bro, wish you every success in Australia !


----------



## Hayesling

Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019


May I ask when did you apply for the HKPCC from the police headquarter?


----------



## Divkasi

Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019




Many congratulations


----------



## brisbound

Akha04 said:


> Haha you dont say, started following Bill Shorton and few others today 🙂 just to get a sense of whats happening there in the run up to the election day.
> By the way how have you found Australia been living there for 4 years?


It's been terrific. I'm fortunate in that my husband is Australian so it was a fairly easy transition for me. Biggest tip I can give is to get involved early in a sports team, group or hobby that you enjoy over here. It's the best way to meet a wide range of people. Facebook meetup groups are handy, but it's been nice not to just mix with fellow Brits (I could do that back in the UK).

As for your work - no idea sorry! I know the corporate HQ's for Telstra and Optus are in Melb and Syd respectively, but I would assume they would have ops centres Australia wide. Once you've found work, everything else seems to fall into place. It can be a little scary and frustrating until then, but just roll with it!


----------



## Antonyc11

Hayesling said:


> May I ask when did you apply for the HKPCC from the police headquarter?


I sent my application to HK from AUS on the same day that I get CO contact (25 Jan 19)

I was informed by HK police that my HKPCC had been sent to AUS on 27 Feb 19


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations RockyRaj and good luck: ) May this new beginning bring you the best


RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Antony and good luck May this new beginning bring you the best 


Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019


----------



## anniejerin

NB said:


> Are both applications in a single EOI ?
> 
> You are talking about preinvite or final invite ?
> 
> Cheers



No both the applications are in separate EOI. Andy its 190 Invite, not pre-invite. I was told we have 14 days time to accept pre-invite.

Thanks for your help again


----------



## NB

anniejerin said:


> No both the applications are in separate EOI. Andy its 190 Invite, not pre-invite. I was told we have 14 days time to accept pre-invite.
> 
> Thanks for your help again


Pre invite 14 days
Final invite 60 days

Cheers


----------



## starlla

azuprejo said:


> Congrats Rocky ..
> Nice to see Jan CO contacts getting grants..


I also have Jan CO contact like you. The wait is never comfortable. Praying that all of us will get our grants soon!


----------



## JT86

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked to share the score card again from PTE website for both my wife and me. I have shared the report on the same day of the request. I guess someone else in this forum has received same request from DHA. What happens next? I have lodged 189 visa application on Dec 03,2018 for Anzo code 261313.


Attach the confirmation mail that states the scores have been shared with the department as well.

After providing the necessary info. You will have to click on the 'I confirm that I have provided information as requested button' . Post which your application goes into ' Further Assessment' status.


----------



## Bandish

RockyRaj said:


> Thank you Bandish and your prediction did work for me against my expectation on 1st May. On a business trip to Kingdom and anything you get in the kingdom comes in a grand way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha... :cool2: Grand congratulations ...
Wish you and your family a great future ahead :amen:


----------



## Bandish

brisbound said:


> Haha. I’ve always suspected Peter Dutton masquerades as Bandish on these forums. Only way to explain those clinical predictions!
> 
> You might want to start following Bill Shorton too. Can’t see ScoMo being around beyond May


:lol: Ha ha ha ha ... Then I would have given grant to all lovely people here ... 
Btw... you have given me a new spectrum to think when I reach Australia


----------



## yverma

Hi... Do I need to attach releiving letter in immiaccount if I had changed my company and filed change in circumstances?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

yverma said:


> Hi... Do I need to attach releiving letter in immiaccount if I had changed my company and filed change in circumstances?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Don't know how important are relieving letters, but I had attached those.
I think in your case you should attach.


----------



## yverma

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !


Congratulations bro....what was the reason for CO contact?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## anniejerin

NB said:


> Pre invite 14 days
> Final invite 60 days
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much. I'm expecting that i will get invited for 189 in May month. What will happen after i accepted my pre-invite for NSW. I haven't accepted NSW invite yet. Will i be invited for 189?


----------



## NB

anniejerin said:


> Thank you so much. I'm expecting that i will get invited for 189 in May month. What will happen after i accepted my pre-invite for NSW. I haven't accepted NSW invite yet. Will i be invited for 189?


As you have the 189 and 190 in separate EOIS, even if you get the final invite leave alone apply after the preinvite from nsw, you will still get the invite from 189 if you are at the top of the points table

Any developments in the 190 EOI will not affect the 189 EOI 

Cheers


----------



## hena15

Akha04 said:


> Guys I got my direct grant today (Yayyy). A bit surprised since i got it way before than i expected...
> 
> Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation code 263311
> EA assestment 14th Nov 2018
> EoI 20th december 2018
> Invitation 11th January 2019
> Lodged 8th February 2019
> Medical 28th Jan 2019
> Visa granted 20th March 2019
> IDE 28th January 2020
> 
> Thank you guys for helping out throughout the process.


That is super quick!! Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavors!!


----------



## hena15

Yd16 said:


> Hi guys I got granted visa today. Lodge 30 Nov , co contact 28th feb ' granted 21st march. Hope to spread positivity to yall. It has been the hardest wait , been jobless for six months just to wait for this visa, so many doubts from many people, pretty much hiding at home and cut off from other people, too much worries. It was lowest point of my life. It's all over now, and you will be the next ! Peace !


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hena15

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## hena15

sanjai26 said:


> Anyone reached 90th day today ? I don't see a single grant in immi tracker for Dec-21 lodged.


90 days since lodgement.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hena15

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Great news.. Congratulations!!


----------



## phlurker

I would just like to thank the great contributors of this thread! I lurked a lot but I learned a lot from those who post. Thank you!

I have received my grant today, March 22, 2019. My timeline is as follows.

ANZSCO : 261312
Country : Philippines
PTE-A : Dec. 11, 2017
ACS (1) : 26 April 2018

(After finding additional filed documentation I was able to credit additional work experience)
ACS (2) : 23 October 2018
EOI : 75 points, Invited Nov. 11, 2018
Lodged : Dec. 18, 2018
Granted : March 22, 2019 :amen:

*** Thank God, for He is good!


----------



## Rajesh arora

Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019


Congratulations


----------



## hena15

Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019


Congratulations Antonyc11


----------



## Rajesh arora

phlurker said:


> I would just like to thank the great contributors of this thread! I lurked a lot but I learned a lot from those who post. Thank you!
> 
> I have received my grant today, March 22, 2019. My timeline is as follows.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Country : Philippines
> PTE-A : Dec. 11, 2017
> ACS (1) : 26 April 2018
> 
> (After finding additional filed documentation I was able to credit additional work experience)
> ACS (2) : 23 October 2018
> EOI : 75 points, Invited Nov. 11, 2018
> Lodged : Dec. 18, 2018
> Granted : March 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** Thank God, for He is good!


Congratulations


----------



## JT86

Congratulations to all who have received their grants! All the best!


----------



## hena15

phlurker said:


> I would just like to thank the great contributors of this thread! I lurked a lot but I learned a lot from those who post. Thank you!
> 
> I have received my grant today, March 22, 2019. My timeline is as follows.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Country : Philippines
> PTE-A : Dec. 11, 2017
> ACS (1) : 26 April 2018
> 
> (After finding additional filed documentation I was able to credit additional work experience)
> ACS (2) : 23 October 2018
> EOI : 75 points, Invited Nov. 11, 2018
> Lodged : Dec. 18, 2018
> Granted : March 22, 2019 :amen:
> 
> *** Thank God, for He is good!


Congratulations and good luck!!!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019


Congrats buddy. Did you have the 'Information provided button' available in immiaccount after the CO contact ? 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611

Antonyc11 said:


> Got my grant today, my new journey begins now!
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age 30 | AUS Study 20 | AUS NSW 3yrs Exp 10 | PTE 20 | PY 5 | Total 85
> 
> DOE 09/10/2018 | 189 visa
> 
> Invited: 11-10-2018
> Visa lodge: 11-10-2018
> First CO contact: 25-01-2019 (request for HKPCC)
> Reply to CO and confirmed on IMMI account: 01-03-2019
> Visa Grant: 22-03-2019



Congratulations Antony


----------



## Saif

Sifreh said:


> Congratulations to all those who got their grant..
> I have a question which has been bothering me for sometime now.. does the grant depend on the anzsco code too ??? Like for certain codes the grants come in clusters whereas software engineers get grants everyday ?? So if 5 ppl from my jobcode got grant on immitracker 3 days back I should not expect mine until the next cluster like maybe a week-10 days gap ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I strongly feel that *ITA is definitely code dependent* whereas *grants are not*. Doesn't make sense to me. 
There is no such rule unless Duton tells DHA, "we have invited far too many Software engineers by mistake up late, please hold them on for some time hereon mates." 
Don't think that happens on a regular basis...having said this, there are far more intelligent people here who have their own reasons to say that code plays a role, they have my respect too.


----------



## Saif

DVS105 said:


> Shank,
> If you have an ICICI or SBI account, add additional applicant as the joint holder. Then generate the statement online. You will be surprised to see both names given on the statement once it is updated in the bank records. You don't need to open a new account altogether.
> I had done the same for my application.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Hats off for the hack dude


----------



## Saif

prashantcd said:


> Thanks Saif for the info. I was trying to access the impact of this announcement on my application. I was expecting an invite (if things go as per the trends seen previously) in the month or April or May. My understanding is that will not be impacted because of this announcement. But I am unable to understand your assessment where you are expecting more delay in grants post invite after July 1. Will there not be fewer applications for CO to work on, so where will the delay be. Can you please let me know your reasoning.


Did I say so? 

1. Anyone who gets an invite this fiscal (or about to lodge or have lodged) should not be impacted with this announcement.

2. Anyone planning to lodge EOI should do asap as there is still time left in this fiscal.

3. With reduced capping on 189, the qualifying points may go out of reach for some.

4. There are 2 new regional streams coming up and overall the workload on COs wont reduce (only 15% cut overall which is equivalent to 2017 processed cases).

5. Times are changing with elections in May, so anything (else) can happen.

Cheers.


----------



## anniejerin

NB said:


> As you have the 189 and 190 in separate EOIS, even if you get the final invite leave alone apply after the preinvite from nsw, you will still get the invite from 189 if you are at the top of the points table
> 
> Any developments in the 190 EOI will not affect the 189 EOI
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much Mate


----------



## Saif

kr.smruthi said:


> Hi all, Bandish, Saif,
> 
> Been a silent observer in the forum all this while, but now the wait is killing.
> I’m hope you can give me a prediction on when our 189 visa will be granted.
> 
> Invite received: 11 October 2018
> Visa application submitted: 24 October 2018
> Co Contact: 19 January 2019
> Replied to Co: 24 January 2019
> CO Requested for: additional documentation to relationship, course completion letter, wife's functional English, Aus PCC as they wanted my middle name included .


Brothers and sisters, 

I DO NOT HAVE THE PREDICTING ALGORITHM, NEVER PREDICTED A THING, MY LIFE HAD BEEN ON SWINGS CAN'T PREDICT THE NEXT MOMENT. WHEN AND HOW SOME YOU GUYS GOT THIS IMPRESSION ABOUT ME. I GET PM FOR PREDICTIONS. I AM NOT THE ONE. YOU ARE CONFUSED. :rant: :Cry:
Sorry for being loud 

@kr.smruthi - this is not for you alone mate. Just an opportunity to write this 

Bro, I wish you get it now. Take care.


----------



## hena15

Hi Bandish,

It's been 90 days since the time I lodged the visa. Can't hold back more from asking you. 

When do you feel I will the grant? Please reply. 

The wait is making me anxious and nervous...


----------



## Saif

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.


Wow, and you were still gathering info on docs 
Congratulations bro!


----------



## Saif

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Congratulations mate. Good luck!


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> You cannot be too old my friend as AU doesn´t need people over 45 years;-)
> Anyway, you think in my case it´s just to ensure that my wife doesn´t marry another person instead of me or how should I understand it?


Why are you so worried my friend 
LOL


----------



## sanjai26

hena15 said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> It's been 90 days since the time I lodged the visa. Can't hold back more from asking you.
> 
> When do you feel I will the grant? Please reply.
> 
> The wait is making me anxious and nervous...



And me mad 

Seems like the number of days has increased from 90 days to 94 days., #unlucky_dec_lodged


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to all the people who are getting their GRANTS.

Cheers


----------



## sanjai26

Any fellow members who have submitted Form-815, can you please clarify this., 

I was deferred for additional tests (603) (which is now completed) , so my health assessment says - "Health Clearance Provided - No action required" . 

1. Does this mean I may not be required to provide Form-815
2. What would be the usual health assessment status, when being requested for Form-815 ?


----------



## ravias

Congratulations to the lucky lot.

One curious question....is the application status changing from "received" to something else an indication of the progress? Or are there lucky people whose application was in received state but got a direct grant?


----------



## Janubless

Hi Ravias..as far as I know..for the ones who receive a direct grant the application changes from "received" to "finalised". The ones who are contacted by the CO the status changes to "further assessment" or "assessment in progress" once they respond to the CO query .There is a status document available on the Australian website on this .


ravias said:


> Congratulations to the lucky lot.
> 
> One curious question....is the application status changing from "received" to something else an indication of the progress? Or are there lucky people whose application was in received state but got a direct grant?


----------



## Elu

RockyRaj said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who received the golden mail. All the very best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely wish and pray Elu and your family gets the grant very soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you so much RockyRaj for your kind words and prayers. All the very best for you and your family for the new journey. 

Regards 
Elu


----------



## am0gh

We lodged today. I am hoping the new program levels don't affect us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Elu

Congratulations to all grant receivers. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## DVS105

sanjai26 said:


> Any fellow members who have submitted Form-815, can you please clarify this.,
> 
> I was deferred for additional tests (603) (which is now completed) , so my health assessment says - "Health Clearance Provided - No action required" .
> 
> 1. Does this mean I may not be required to provide Form-815
> 2. What would be the usual health assessment status, when being requested for Form-815 ?



See the link below.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health/health-undertaking

Depending upon the reason why you had been asked for additional tests, you will eventually need to submit Form 815.

If this was a chest X-ray, you may be better off to furnish the 815 declaration and front load it. I had a similar case and how I wished to front load it. I kept the signed document ready on 11th and on 12th early morning, got the CO contact for 815. Had I uploaded a day before, I would have received the grant itself. Now I have to wait for another month atleast ..:ranger:


----------



## sanjai26

DVS105 said:


> See the link below.
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health/health-undertaking
> 
> Depending upon the reason why you had been asked for additional tests, you will eventually need to submit Form 815.
> 
> If this was a chest X-ray, you may be better off to furnish the 815 declaration and front load it. I had a similar case and how I wished to front load it. I kept the signed document ready on 11th and on 12th early morning, got the CO contact for 815. Had I uploaded a day before, I would have received the grant itself. Now I have to wait for another month atleast ..:ranger:


Thanks a lot mate. 
Mine was for chest X-ray. So from what you say, I think its better I front load form-815 today itself. Hope it doesn't create any issues.


Also, May I know what was your health assessment status, when the CO requested for Form-815.


----------



## DVS105

adityaM said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> I have only been an observer on this forum and have immensely benefited from the knowledge you guys are sharing. Really appreciate all your efforts.
> 
> I lodged visa application on Dec 25, 2018 and waiting for the grant. I have now decided to provide additional proofs (joint health insurance) to support spousal relationship (I have already provided marriage cert, wedding pics, joint travel invoice and spouse name on each other's passport). My question is that if I attach the document now, would it put my application towards the back of the queue because the application was updated in some way. If so, I can rather wait for a CO contact.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone observed any such pattern.


AdityaM, 
Go ahead and upload the documents. 
There is no correlation between the documents you upload now and the date of processing of the application by the assigned CO. At best, it will help you get attention of the CO that new documents have been uploaded and that the decision readiness is better (hope they have an algorithm for that).

I have personally loaded documents days before Co contact. Uploading the documents neither changed the application modified date nor any other status. So be rest assured and avoid CO contact by uploading all necessary documents.

Good Luck.


----------



## DVS105

sanjai26 said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> Mine was for chest X-ray. So from what you say, I think its better I front load form-815 today itself. Hope it doesn't create any issues.


Well, expect your IED to be scheduled 6 months from your date of medical exam. That may be a blessing in disguise as it will prompt to make the final move early


----------



## DVS105

sanjai26 said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> Mine was for chest X-ray. So from what you say, I think its better I front load form-815 today itself. Hope it doesn't create any issues.
> 
> 
> Also, May I know what was your health assessment status, when the CO requested for Form-815.


Just to give you comfort. There is one case in immitracker which shows that people have done this before. This case I quoting was in 2016.

And for my case, the status after the medicals shown in the immiaccount was 'Health Clearance provided'. I think the medical panel office would internally communicate the specifics for the health undertaking.


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Thank you so much RockyRaj for your kind words and prayers. All the very best for you and your family for the new journey.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Elu,

What is going on with your application. Your husband must be visiting the office daily?

Regards,
saif


----------



## sanjai26

DVS105 said:


> Just to give you comfort. There is one case in immitracker which shows that people have done this before. This case I quoting was in 2016.
> 
> And for my case, the status after the medicals shown in the immiaccount was 'Health Clearance provided'. I think the medical panel office would internally communicate the specifics for the health undertaking.


Perfect. Thanks a lot. 

One last query.

Can I upload it under 'Attach Documents --> Additional Documents --> Other documents' ? 

Not sure if there would be a new section to upload, after CO-contact. But for now this is the only option I have to upload any other docs. Is it okay to upload it under " Other Documents" ?


----------



## Ptera

Saif said:


> Why are you so worried my friend
> LOL


Because she is soo beautiful))
No, but just interesting to know what this condition on her visa mean..


----------



## DVS105

sanjai26 said:


> Perfect. Thanks a lot.
> 
> One last query.
> 
> Can I upload it under 'Attach Documents --> Additional Documents --> Other documents' ?
> 
> Not sure if there would be a new section to upload, after CO-contact. But for now this is the only option I have to upload any other docs. Is it okay to upload it under " Other Documents" ?


Yes, In the same section. I had uploaded.


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi saif,

I was mostly interested in the employment documents uploaded for UAE employment, as we don't have tax and PF documents our here. So the number of third party evidence from UAE employment is lesser than few other countries.


Saif said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, and you were still gathering info on docs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ankit Mehta

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Many congratulations !!!
May god bestow all the blessings on your next phase of life.
Wish you all success in Australia..


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Further steps after Grant*

Hello Experts,

As I Already mentioned, got our Australian PR on Mar 5, 2018. 

Can Anyone please let me know what are the further steps need to be done before arriving in Australia. My Agent said to take the copy of grants letters, and these are enough to book our flight tickets and move.

I am in dilemma whether there will be any Stamping process involved? 

Guys, please throw some light on this. Will look forward to hearing from you !!!


Timelines:
261312 | Developer Programmer
Total : 80 Points
189 EOI : 26-08-2018
189 ITA : 11.09.2018
Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
Grant: 05-03-2019.


----------



## Saif

Ptera said:


> Because she is soo beautiful))
> No, but just interesting to know what this condition on her visa mean..


Yes, you guessed it right. You are safe. She cannot marry anyone other than you (cant marry you either during this period ) until your/her IED/Validation...

If what you say is true...tell her she cant do it 'ever' if she has to live in Australia until she finds out herself 10 years later 
This is your chance...You are done for life! Good luck!


----------



## Saif

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> As I Already mentioned, got our Australian PR on Mar 5, 2018.
> 
> Can Anyone please let me know what are the further steps need to be done before arriving in Australia. My Agent said to take the copy of grants letters, and these are enough to book our flight tickets and move.
> 
> I am in dilemma whether there will be any Stamping process involved?
> 
> Guys, please throw some light on this. Will look forward to hearing from you !!!
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Kalyan,

Your agent is right. Even grant letters are not required since your visa is attached to your PP but do take them for safety. 
Book your tickets and move before your IED.

Best,
Saif


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations on your Grant!

I am merely sharing an experience from my visit to Australia (Sep -2018). 

There was a couple in the line in front of us, who were making their validation trip (apologies if the term is used incorrectly). They did not have any papers with them, the immigration officer asked only for their passports, looked at her system and said "Welcome to Australia". No other documents were asked of them. 

The gentleman asked her if there was going to be a stamp or something else to prove that they had made the trip. To which she replied saying it was all recorded in the system. That was it.

We were on our visitor's visa and even we weren't asked for anything other than our passports. Nor is there a stamp or anything else of the sort in the passport.

I guess it doesn't hurt to carry a copy of the grant anyway.

Good luck with everything!



Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> As I Already mentioned, got our Australian PR on Mar 5, 2018.
> 
> Can Anyone please let me know what are the further steps need to be done before arriving in Australia. My Agent said to take the copy of grants letters, and these are enough to book our flight tickets and move.
> 
> I am in dilemma whether there will be any Stamping process involved?
> 
> Guys, please throw some light on this. Will look forward to hearing from you !!!
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


----------



## intruder_

RockyRaj said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce you all, that we a family of 4 receipt our grant notification today. Thanks to all for providing each other with support, comfort and information from your experience.
> 
> My time lines as below:
> 
> 233513
> EOI 01/09/2018
> ITA 11/09/2018
> Lodged 05/10/2018
> CO Contact 24/01/2019(Spouse functional English to be provided from University)
> Responded 07/02/2019
> GRAND 21/03/2019


Congratulations !


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much RockyRaj for your kind words and prayers. All the very best for you and your family for the new journey.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Elu,
> 
> What is going on with your application. Your husband must be visiting the office daily?
> 
> Regards,
> saif
Click to expand...

 Thank you brother Saif for your concern. He actually has called them several times but only got standerd response. The support team has not got any reply of their mail till date which was send on january to visa processing team . It is really very frustrating for us. Moreover, Our agent is suspecting that our case might be gone through any security check but not completely sure about that. 
Really feeling helpless at this stage. Our lives are in a holding state. Just praying sincerely. Please keep us in your prayers and you all are in mines. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Thank you brother Saif for your concern. He actually has called them several times but only got standerd response. The support team has not got any reply of their mail till date which was send on january to visa processing team . It is really very frustrating for us. Moreover, Our agent is suspecting that our case might be gone through any security check but not completely sure about that.
> Really feeling helpless at this stage. Our lives are in a holding state. Just praying sincerely. Please keep us in your prayers and you all are in mines.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


When I am feeling so frustrated at this can imagine how you and your family must be feeling. This is weird by all means. Please ask your husband to visit the nearest processing office and meet them.

I wish you the best in life sis..


----------



## Kalyan1920

am0gh said:


> Congratulations on your Grant!
> 
> I am merely sharing an experience from my visit to Australia (Sep -2018).
> 
> There was a couple in the line in front of us, who were making their validation trip (apologies if the term is used incorrectly). They did not have any papers with them, the immigration officer asked only for their passports, looked at her system and said "Welcome to Australia". No other documents were asked of them.
> 
> The gentleman asked her if there was going to be a stamp or something else to prove that they had made the trip. To which she replied saying it was all recorded in the system. That was it.
> 
> We were on our visitor's visa and even we weren't asked for anything other than our passports. Nor is there a stamp or anything else of the sort in the passport.
> 
> I guess it doesn't hurt to carry a copy of the grant anyway.
> 
> Good luck with everything!



thanks mate...You cleared my doubts...appreciate it...


----------



## khurram87

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Family have received our grants today. Thanks to all the members of the forum for all your valuable inputs. My timeline is in my signature.


Many congratulations brother! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you brother Saif for your concern. He actually has called them several times but only got standerd response. The support team has not got any reply of their mail till date which was send on january to visa processing team . It is really very frustrating for us. Moreover, Our agent is suspecting that our case might be gone through any security check but not completely sure about that.
> Really feeling helpless at this stage. Our lives are in a holding state. Just praying sincerely. Please keep us in your prayers and you all are in mines.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> When I am feeling so frustrated at this can imagine how you and your family must be feeling. This is weird by all means. Please ask your husband to visit the nearest processing office and meet them.
> 
> I wish you the best in life sis..
Click to expand...

Thank you so much brother. We really appreciate the support and empathy of every member of this forum. This is really a comfort zone for me to share my thoughts. 
Praying speedy grant for everyone and brightest future in ozeland. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## kr.smruthi

So sorry Saif. Dint mean to make you feel this way. Thank you anyway.

Cheers 😇



Saif said:


> kr.smruthi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, Bandish, Saif,
> 
> Been a silent observer in the forum all this while, but now the wait is killing.
> I’m hope you can give me a prediction on when our 189 visa will be granted.
> 
> Invite received: 11 October 2018
> Visa application submitted: 24 October 2018
> Co Contact: 19 January 2019
> Replied to Co: 24 January 2019
> CO Requested for: additional documentation to relationship, course completion letter, wife's functional English, Aus PCC as they wanted my middle name included .
> 
> 
> 
> Brothers and sisters,
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE THE PREDICTING ALGORITHM, NEVER PREDICTED A THING, MY LIFE HAD BEEN ON SWINGS CAN'T PREDICT THE NEXT MOMENT. WHEN AND HOW SOME YOU GUYS GOT THIS IMPRESSION ABOUT ME. I GET PM FOR PREDICTIONS. I AM NOT THE ONE. YOU ARE CONFUSED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kr.smruthi - this is not for you alone mate. Just an opportunity to write this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, I wish you get it now. Take care.
Click to expand...


----------



## nitin2611

phlurker said:


> I would just like to thank the great contributors of this thread! I lurked a lot but I learned a lot from those who post. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my grant today, March 22, 2019. My timeline is as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> 
> Country : Philippines
> 
> PTE-A : Dec. 11, 2017
> 
> ACS (1) : 26 April 2018
> 
> 
> 
> (After finding additional filed documentation I was able to credit additional work experience)
> 
> ACS (2) : 23 October 2018
> 
> EOI : 75 points, Invited Nov. 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged : Dec. 18, 2018
> 
> Granted : March 22, 2019 :amen:
> 
> 
> 
> *** Thank God, for He is good!




Congratulations Phlurker....


----------



## Ptera

Saif said:


> Yes, you guessed it right. You are safe. She cannot marry anyone other than you (cant marry you either during this period ) until your/her IED/Validation...
> 
> If what you say is true...tell her she cant do it 'ever' if she has to live in Australia until she finds out herself 10 years later
> This is your chance...You are done for life! Good luck!


Nice idea bro!)) 
Thanks and take care


----------



## SG

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> As I Already mentioned, got our Australian PR on Mar 5, 2018.
> 
> Can Anyone please let me know what are the further steps need to be done before arriving in Australia. My Agent said to take the copy of grants letters, and these are enough to book our flight tickets and move.
> 
> I am in dilemma whether there will be any Stamping process involved?
> 
> Guys, please throw some light on this. Will look forward to hearing from you !!!
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Congratulations Kalyan 

1. Grant Letter
2. Passport

No stamping of passport(s).


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Has anyone received the grant after the CO contact to share the Pte score cards again through the Pearson test website. I have shared the score reports for both of us on the same day of the CO contact through our agent. How much time will take after that for the CO to decide ? This wait is now killing me after seeing that the grants have been provided for Dec,2018 around the same date as mine Dec 03,2018. Fingers crossed and best wishes to all of us waiting.


----------



## nitin2611

Elu said:


> Thank you so much brother. We really appreciate the support and empathy of every member of this forum. This is really a comfort zone for me to share my thoughts.
> Praying speedy grant for everyone and brightest future in ozeland.
> 
> Regards
> Elu




Elu 

My best wishes are with you too. That it is testing time is an understatement. Hope the grant comes soon.


----------



## Bandish

Elu said:


> Thank you so much brother. We really appreciate the support and empathy of every member of this forum. This is really a comfort zone for me to share my thoughts.
> Praying speedy grant for everyone and brightest future in ozeland.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Hey Elu, If you get your grant in March 2019, then I will wait for a treat 
Wish you good luck


----------



## Elu

nitin2611 said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much brother. We really appreciate the support and empathy of every member of this forum. This is really a comfort zone for me to share my thoughts.
> Praying speedy grant for everyone and brightest future in ozeland.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elu
> 
> My best wishes are with you too. That it is testing time is an understatement. Hope the grant comes soon.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much brother nitin. My prayers and best wishes will be always with you all. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Elu

Bandish said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much brother. We really appreciate the support and empathy of every member of this forum. This is really a comfort zone for me to share my thoughts.
> Praying speedy grant for everyone and brightest future in ozeland.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elu, If you get your grant in March 2019, then I will wait for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck
Click to expand...

Thank you so much sister Bandish for your wonderful wish. You really deserve a grand treat my darling. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## simarjeet8567

Hello,

Can anyone of you please provide instructions how to send PTE scores to DHA.

What options do we need to select in PTE myaccount?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Has anyone received the grant after the CO contact to share the Pte score cards again through the Pearson test website. I have shared the score reports for both of us on the same day of the CO contact through our agent. How much time will take after that for the CO to decide ? This wait is now killing me after seeing that the grants have been provided for Dec,2018 around the same date as mine Dec 03,2018. Fingers crossed and best wishes to all of us waiting.


I don't know why they are asking for PTE scores to resend, even if we have already shared with them. Can anyone provide any insight on it?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## almost_there

Hi All,

This group has been really helpful so far in my Australian PR journey. I lodged my application on 20/3 and was wondering if anyone had any insights or predictions as to when I can expect a response. 

ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
26/11/2018 -- ACS Applied
10/01/2019 -- ACS Result (Positive)
08/02/2019 -- PTE Academic (86/90) 1st attempt 
09/02/2019 -- EOI Submitted (80 points)
Age: 25
PTE: 20
Employment: 15
Education: 15
Spouse: 5 (ACS + PTE)
11/02/2019 -- 189 Invite (189)
12/03/2019 -- Medicals & PCC(India+US)
20/03/2019 -- Lodged 189 Visa 
Waiting -- Grant 
Waiting -- IED

Thanks in advance


----------



## RockyRaj

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Has anyone received the grant after the CO contact to share the Pte score cards again through the Pearson test website. I have shared the score reports for both of us on the same day of the CO contact through our agent. How much time will take after that for the CO to decide ? This wait is now killing me after seeing that the grants have been provided for Dec,2018 around the same date as mine Dec 03,2018. Fingers crossed and best wishes to all of us waiting.




If you had already sent, when you try to send again from the Pearson account it would indicate that it had been sent and cannot be send again. Include this screenshot or convert that page into PDF and enclose it. Hope you had enclosed the email you would have got from Pearson stating it had been sent to DoHA in your last CO contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*PF Statements*

*I had requested EPFO for PF statement by raising a grievance with below content. *

"I have joined ABC Limited on March 2011 and Left the organization on March 2014. During my tenure with ABC, the below mentioned PF account was maintained by both EPFO and ABC Trust. From March 2011 to July 2013 the account was maintained by EPFO, So I need PF statement with monthly deposits details for the duration of the account with EPFO. Kindly do the needful." 

*The response from EPFO is
*
The Establishment in which the member worked is Exempted under EPF Scheme,1952 and PF balances are managed by ABC EPF TRUST and as only EPS details are managed by this Office and regarding any enquiry about PF withdrawal details, PF amount balance details, PF transfer details and requirement of Annexure k copy and requirement of member passbook details cannot be verified and provided in this Office ,member may please be contact M/S. ABCLtd.

When I contacted ABC Limited, They gave statements only from August 2013 to March 2014. How can I get the older statements from EPFO.

Experts your advise


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

RockyRaj said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received the grant after the CO contact to share the Pte score cards again through the Pearson test website. I have shared the score reports for both of us on the same day of the CO contact through our agent. How much time will take after that for the CO to decide ? This wait is now killing me after seeing that the grants have been provided for Dec,2018 around the same date as mine Dec 03,2018. Fingers crossed and best wishes to all of us waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had already sent, when you try to send again from the Pearson account it would indicate that it had been sent and cannot be send again. Include this screenshot or convert that page into PDF and enclose it. Hope you had enclosed the email you would have got from Pearson stating it had been sent to DoHA in your last CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Earlier I have sent the notarized print out copy of the scores. I realized that while applying for the test through Pearson my wife and I didn't check the check box to send the score to DIBP. My agent told me that because that miss CO might have asked for the test scores again otherwise they generally do not ask for this. Now my thoughts are going in the direction of will this delay the decision to our visa grant in any way?


----------



## RockyRaj

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Earlier I have sent the notarized print out copy of the scores. I realized that while applying for the test through Pearson my wife and I didn't check the check box to send the score to DIBP. My agent told me that because that miss CO might have asked for the test scores again otherwise they generally do not ask for this. Now my thoughts are going in the direction of will this delay the decision to our visa grant in any way?




Even if you have not checked the box for sending the score to DoHA during registration phase you can even do it now. Do that immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlurker

simarjeet8567 said:


> I don't know why they are asking for PTE scores to resend, even if we have already shared with them. Can anyone provide any insight on it?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I don't know why they ask for PTE scores even if we have sent them. I was afraid of being asked for this, so I converted the email I received from Pearson when the scores were sent to DHA. It was under subject "Confirmation of Score Report Order". I attached this to the documents i uploaded on the visa lodge.


----------



## phlurker

adityaM said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> I have only been an observer on this forum and have immensely benefited from the knowledge you guys are sharing. Really appreciate all your efforts.
> 
> I lodged visa application on Dec 25, 2018 and waiting for the grant. I have now decided to provide additional proofs (joint health insurance) to support spousal relationship (I have already provided marriage cert, wedding pics, joint travel invoice and spouse name on each other's passport). My question is that if I attach the document now, would it put my application towards the back of the queue because the application was updated in some way. If so, I can rather wait for a CO contact.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone observed any such pattern.


I wanted to avoid a CO contact as much as possible, so I uploaded a last minute document 2 weeks before the grant. The last updated date status of the lodge didn't change.


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

RockyRaj said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier I have sent the notarized print out copy of the scores. I realized that while applying for the test through Pearson my wife and I didn't check the check box to send the score to DIBP. My agent told me that because that miss CO might have asked for the test scores again otherwise they generally do not ask for this. Now my thoughts are going in the direction of will this delay the decision to our visa grant in any way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you have not checked the box for sending the score to DoHA during registration phase you can even do it now. Do that immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I did that asa I received my agent's email. I have sent the email receipt that I received from pearson confirming the scores have been sent to DHA. The agent has attached that email to immi account yesterday itself. Thankfully, CO contacted my agent in the early hours yesterday and he called me up after sending the email so we didn't waste anytime to provide the details requested. Lets hope this doesn't push our decision and cause any further delay.


----------



## Bandish

phlurker said:


> I don't know why they ask for PTE scores even if we have sent them. I was afraid of being asked for this, so I converted the email I received from Pearson when the scores were sent to DHA. It was under subject "Confirmation of Score Report Order". I attached this to the documents i uploaded on the visa lodge.


Oh.. Actually there could be any type of technical issue. When I took my PTE exam and was waiting for my results next day... Alas, I found out that the test was not submitted successfully at the end, though there was no issue at the center and neither did I receive any error message while submitting.  The lady at the center also had checked everything thoroughly.
So, I had to raise a ticket with PTE raising this concern. They allowed me to take the test again with the same fee. Though I did not lose money but had to write the test again :frown: (There are so many other things to take care of with kids) :| The next time my focus was to only complete the test successfully and press the submit button hard to at least get a score. 
So, there could be any scenario.


----------



## drdeepak

*Form 80 Query*

Hi, 
I have recently got invite for 189.

Query:

If I have not enough space for giving the employment details (Question19 ) and education details (Question 20), can I add more pages of Part T (last page of FORM 80) or it has to be done on one form only?

Thanks


----------



## NB

drdeepak said:


> Hi,
> I have recently got invite for 189.
> 
> Query:
> 
> If I have not enough space for giving the employment details (Question19 ) and education details (Question 20), can I add more pages of Part T (last page of FORM 80) or it has to be done on one form only?
> 
> Thanks


I presume you are talking of form 80

You can add as many pages as you want of form T
I added nearly 20 pages and faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## Usha Balla

saravanaprabhu said:


> *I had requested EPFO for PF statement by raising a grievance with below content. *
> 
> "I have joined ABC Limited on March 2011 and Left the organization on March 2014. During my tenure with ABC, the below mentioned PF account was maintained by both EPFO and ABC Trust. From March 2011 to July 2013 the account was maintained by EPFO, So I need PF statement with monthly deposits details for the duration of the account with EPFO. Kindly do the needful."
> 
> *The response from EPFO is
> *
> The Establishment in which the member worked is Exempted under EPF Scheme,1952 and PF balances are managed by ABC EPF TRUST and as only EPS details are managed by this Office and regarding any enquiry about PF withdrawal details, PF amount balance details, PF transfer details and requirement of Annexure k copy and requirement of member passbook details cannot be verified and provided in this Office ,member may please be contact M/S. ABCLtd.
> 
> When I contacted ABC Limited, They gave statements only from August 2013 to March 2014. How can I get the older statements from EPFO.
> 
> Experts your advise


Attach the statements available with you. 
Provide a SD saying that old account balances are transferred to new ones and are in closed status. Statements cannot be issued for closed accounts. 
Highlight the transfer amount in the current account statements. 
This is what i have done.


----------



## drdeepak

Thanks NB. 

you are gem of a person.

Cheers.


----------



## Bandish

Elu said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much brother. We really appreciate the support and empathy of every member of this forum. This is really a comfort zone for me to share my thoughts.
> Praying speedy grant for everyone and brightest future in ozeland.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Elu, If you get your grant in March 2019, then I will wait for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much sister Bandish for your wonderful wish. You really deserve a grand treat my darling.
> 
> Regards
> Elu
Click to expand...

You are so sweet... Was kidding about the treat 😄, but definitely wish that you get your grant in the blink of an eye. 🙂 wish you good luck...


----------



## sanjai26

RockyRaj said:


> Even if you have not checked the box for sending the score to DoHA during registration phase you can even do it now. Do that immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it the same for IELTS ? Me and my wife took IELTS. We have just attached the coloured certificates during visa application. Should the scores be sent from IELTS ? 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15

Congrats to all who got grants


----------



## nitin2611

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone of you please provide instructions how to send PTE scores to DHA.
> 
> What options do we need to select in PTE myaccount?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Not sure if someone answered this :

Login to PTE with your account details.
Go to scores tab (exam tab - Don't rem exact name)
You will see a table that shows all the exams you have taken.
Next to each entry, in the last column you will see an option to send scores. Click on it.
Select the recipe in our case DHA.
Follow the steps and send. If you have sent it already you will get error.

Take the snapshot of the sent score confirmation or error (what ever is applicable) and upload as well to be on the safe side. Name the file appropriately.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## Bandish

sanjai26 said:


> RockyRaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you have not checked the box for sending the score to DoHA during registration phase you can even do it now. Do that immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the same for IELTS ? Me and my wife took IELTS. We have just attached the coloured certificates during visa application. Should the scores be sent from IELTS ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No it's not required for IELTS.


----------



## aarpriase

nitin2611 said:


> Not sure if someone answered this :
> 
> Login to PTE with your account details.
> Go to scores tab (exam tab - Don't rem exact name)
> You will see a table that shows all the exams you have taken.
> Next to each entry, in the last column you will see an option to send scores. Click on it.
> Select the recipe in our case DHA.
> Follow the steps and send. If you have sent it already you will get error.
> 
> Take the snapshot of the sent score confirmation or error (what ever is applicable) and upload as well to be on the safe side. Name the file appropriately.
> 
> Regards
> Nitin


Thanks Nitin. After reading your above post i was thinking that i made a mistake in choosing the recipient. Actually, i intentionally did not choose any recipient while booking an exam and once i achieved desired score i did what you mentioned above. But while selecting recipient, i searched for DIBP and sent my score. Basically search for both DHA and DIBP results in same recipient so we are good with either option.


----------



## arvindjoshi

Da__N said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> May I know what employment documents you submitted before CO contact so that he asked for RnR on company’s letterhead?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The reason he asked for RnR for current employment is because I had submitted the Experience letter(the exp letter on letter head which you get when you leave the company) of all the previous employment but not for current employment. Usually you get experience letter once you leave the company. But after CO contact, I spoke to the HR team to provide experience letter with rnr on the letter.HR provided me the document. All good after that.


----------



## nitin2611

aarpriase said:


> Thanks Nitin. After reading your above post i was thinking that i made a mistake in choosing the recipient. Actually, i intentionally did not choose any recipient while booking an exam and once i achieved desired score i did what you mentioned above. But while selecting recipient, i searched for DIBP and sent my score. Basically search for both DHA and DIBP results in same recipient so we are good with either option.




Yes you are right DHA was formerly DIBP.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration/news/new-regional-visas

It seems that there will be two new regional visas by Nov 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA

saravanaprabhu said:


> *I had requested EPFO for PF statement by raising a grievance with below content. *
> 
> "I have joined ABC Limited on March 2011 and Left the organization on March 2014. During my tenure with ABC, the below mentioned PF account was maintained by both EPFO and ABC Trust. From March 2011 to July 2013 the account was maintained by EPFO, So I need PF statement with monthly deposits details for the duration of the account with EPFO. Kindly do the needful."
> 
> *The response from EPFO is
> *
> The Establishment in which the member worked is Exempted under EPF Scheme,1952 and PF balances are managed by ABC EPF TRUST and as only EPS details are managed by this Office and regarding any enquiry about PF withdrawal details, PF amount balance details, PF transfer details and requirement of Annexure k copy and requirement of member passbook details cannot be verified and provided in this Office ,member may please be contact M/S. ABCLtd.
> 
> When I contacted ABC Limited, They gave statements only from August 2013 to March 2014. How can I get the older statements from EPFO.
> 
> Experts your advise



May you please share the link to raise grievance for PF statements? I have PF account number.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

PSA said:


> May you please share the link to raise grievance for PF statements? I have PF account number.


:: EPFiGMS :: Register Grievance


----------



## PSA

saravanaprabhu said:


> :: EPFiGMS :: Register Grievance


This link allows to raise a Grievance by UAN number. My previous company PF account number is not linked to UAN. I just have PF number with me. How to raise a Grievance in . this case?


----------



## phlurker

Bandish said:


> phlurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they ask for PTE scores even if we have sent them. I was afraid of being asked for this, so I converted the email I received from Pearson when the scores were sent to DHA. It was under subject "Confirmation of Score Report Order". I attached this to the documents i uploaded on the visa lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. Actually there could be any type of technical issue. When I took my PTE exam and was waiting for my results next day... Alas, I found out that the test was not submitted successfully at the end, though there was no issue at the center and neither did I receive any error message while submitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady at the center also had checked everything thoroughly.
> So, I had to raise a ticket with PTE raising this concern. They allowed me to take the test again with the same fee. Though I did not lose money but had to write the test again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There are so many other things to take care of with kids) 😐 The next time my focus was to only complete the test successfully and press the submit button hard to at least get a score.
> So, there could be any scenario.
Click to expand...

Wow. That is quite a tough story. I hope things went well in the end.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

In the link, select others in the category. You can manually enter details about your pf account such as pf office. In case you have selected wrong pf office, they will redirect your grievance to the relevant office.


PSA said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> :: EPFiGMS :: Register Grievance
> 
> 
> 
> This link allows to raise a Grievance by UAN number. My previous company PF account number is not linked to UAN. I just have PF number with me. How to raise a Grievance in . this case?
Click to expand...


----------



## simarjeet8567

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> I did that asa I received my agent's email. I have sent the email receipt that I received from pearson confirming the scores have been sent to DHA. The agent has attached that email to immi account yesterday itself. Thankfully, CO contacted my agent in the early hours yesterday and he called me up after sending the email so we didn't waste anytime to provide the details requested. Lets hope this doesn't push our decision and cause any further delay.





RockyRaj said:


> If you had already sent, when you try to send again from the Pearson account it would indicate that it had been sent and cannot be send again. Include this screenshot or convert that page into PDF and enclose it. Hope you had enclosed the email you would have got from Pearson stating it had been sent to DoHA in your last CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Nitin, RockyRaj, urfriend.rajat1286, Bandish for answering my query regarding PTE Scores.

Actually, I wishing for a direct grant because CO contact will further delay it.

I thought to go with process follwd by "urfriend.rajat1286" to attach "email receipt that I received from pearson confirming the scores have been sent to DHA".

My application is still is in received status in Immiaccount. But I am also concerned that whould it be good or not (Lets hope this doesn't push our decision and cause any further delay).

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## PSA

saravanaprabhu said:


> In the link, select others in the category. You can manually enter details about your pf account such as pf office. In case you have selected wrong pf office, they will redirect your grievance to the relevant office.


Thanks! Approx how much time govt. officer takes to respond to grievance?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

PSA said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the link, select others in the category. You can manually enter details about your pf account such as pf office. In case you have selected wrong pf office, they will redirect your grievance to the relevant office.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Approx how much time govt. officer takes to respond to grievance?
Click to expand...

I raised Grievance in bangalore pf office, they took 2 weeks to respond.


----------



## Da__N

arvindjoshi said:


> The reason he asked for RnR for current employment is because I had submitted the Experience letter(the exp letter on letter head which you get when you leave the company) of all the previous employment but not for current employment. Usually you get experience letter once you leave the company. But after CO contact, I spoke to the HR team to provide experience letter with rnr on the letter.HR provided me the document. All good after that.




Thanks for your reply dear.

For my understanding, you submitted experience letters/HR letters (the one we get after resignation with very basic information without RnR) for all previous companies, but for current company you hadn’t submitted any HR letter before the CO contact, right?

Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadsiddiqi17

Submitted Eoi 25th jan 2019 for 189visa with 70pts for 233311 electrical engineer occupation, what are the chances?


----------



## Madhu Sharma

Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
Thanks and all the best to all of you.

Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


----------



## kimmy3701

Hi,

I lodged my 189 visa for ICT security specialist on 26 Feb 2019. Can you please suggest when can i expect my Grant?


----------



## NB

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


Do not presume the IED

It will be clearly mentioned in the grant letter

I am sure there can be nothing more important then checking that out at this point of time

Cheers


----------



## navjot2887

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


Congratulations !!! 

I am also interested to join the group for the next journey.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Madhu May this new beginning bring you the best


Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


----------



## Elu

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


Many many congratulations 🎆!!!!!


----------



## SG

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


Congratulations Madhu


----------



## zaheer708

Hi friends 

Yesterday I made a payment for the 2nd VAC. I attached the receipt in immiaccount as well but the button at the bottom for " confirmation of requested information" is not enabled. So I tried to send the receipt on email to CO but no success. 

What should I do about it?



Thanks


----------



## nitin2611

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.




Many congratulations Madhu....Enjoy...wish you luck


----------



## umsal

hi

I have got a co contact on 15 march 2019 for proof of spouse functional English . 
I have got a couple of questions .
1. my application status not changed from received to further processing
2. I do not see a button to confirm that I have uploaded the requested document
so , in my case how will the co will be notified as the document is provided ?
any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## coolnik

*ICT BA 261111, Chances on 70 Pts*

Folks,

Please can you advise me what all are my chances to get the ITA on 70 points for ICT BA occupation (261111) until July'19?


----------



## NB

zaheer708 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Yesterday I made a payment for the 2nd VAC. I attached the receipt in immiaccount as well but the button at the bottom for " confirmation of requested information" is not enabled. So I tried to send the receipt on email to CO but no success.
> 
> What should I do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You have uploaded the receipt in Immiaccount and that’s good enough

You now have to wait patiently for the grant
There is nothing else that you can do

Cheers


----------



## NB

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> I have got a co contact on 15 march 2019 for proof of spouse functional English .
> I have got a couple of questions .
> 1. my application status not changed from received to further processing
> 2. I do not see a button to confirm that I have uploaded the requested document
> so , in my case how will the co will be notified as the document is provided ?
> any help will be highly appreciated


You can upload the evidence in Immiaccount and also attach the same in an email and send it to the co to the same address from where you got the request 

Cheers


----------



## Rajesh arora

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


Congratulations


----------



## SG

umsal said:


> hi
> 
> I have got a co contact on 15 march 2019 for proof of spouse functional English .
> I have got a couple of questions .
> 1. my application status not changed from received to further processing
> 2. I do not see a button to confirm that I have uploaded the requested document
> so , in my case how will the co will be notified as the document is provided ?
> any help will be highly appreciated


Hi umsal,

Got this from this forum itself:

1. 
Someone contacted Imimi support, and they advised :
Its usual behavior and just need to upload the documents. Need not to worry about information provided button. 

2.
Another person contacted Imimi support and got this reply:

Good Morning,
Thank you for your recent contact with the Department. 
We cannot re-enable the Information provided button, however the processing area can see when attachments have been provided.
I can confirm that your attachments have been received by the department, and can be viewed by the processing area.
The E-Service Support mailbox is a technical support mailbox and cannot advise on any general or visa processing enquiries.

Also, you may check this. Got this from DHA help page: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx

- Scroll down
- Check for "Confirming you have provided the requested information"
- it is mentioned here:
_If the Department has sent correspondence requesting information, you should attach it as soon as possible. When you have provided all the requested information, select the I confirm I have provided information as requested control. This lets processing staff know that the application is ready to assess. If you do not select this control, the application will be assessed on the information available after the time you were given to provide the additional information has expired._

Hope this helps!!


----------



## kimmy3701

majjji said:


> As I'm also awaiting a response from my CO so I am following this thread too as it seems inevitable to have my outcome in 2019. Good luck to all those waiting for their grants in 2019, as there is a long gap of Christmas holidays now. May this new year brings happiness in the form of visa grants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


What did he contact you for?


----------



## majjji

kimmy3701 said:


> What did he contact you for?


Updated PCC and polio certificate.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovitalobo

Is there a forum/discussion thread for people who received grant and planning to migrate soon?


----------



## PSA

majjji said:


> Updated PCC and polio certificate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Do we have a specific format for polio certificate, and where to get one?


----------



## nitin2611

coolnik said:


> Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you advise me what all are my chances to get the ITA on 70 points for ICT BA occupation (261111) until July'19?




Hi Coolnik 

I can only tell you with my experience. I had waited 3 months with 70 points for same code and didn't get to hear anything. That doesn't mean you will not hear. It might just take longer. Do you have a chance to increase the score with better English test score? If so pls try doing that. That might be mentally easier than the wait.

Regards
Nitin


----------



## majjji

PSA said:


> Do we have a specific format for polio certificate, and where to get one?


I think India is not in the list of countries which require polio certificate. Why are after polio certificate?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

coolnik said:


> Folks,
> 
> Please can you advise me what all are my chances to get the ITA on 70 points for ICT BA occupation (261111) until July'19?


For 190, ICT Business Analyst (261111) with 70+5 points - People are waiting since April 2018. 

If there is any chance of increasing your points, that'll be excellent to get it done. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Harini227

coolnik said:


> Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you advise me what all are my chances to get the ITA on 70 points for ICT BA occupation (261111) until July'19?


Hi coolnik, 

ITA for 189 for 70 points for ICT BA has moved last upto Sep2017. There are no chances literally. Please work on improving your score. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## brisbound

Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.

Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI. 

For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.

Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


----------



## yverma

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


Congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


Congratulations


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Brisbound May this new beginning bring you the best


brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


----------



## JT86

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


Congratulations!! All the very best!


----------



## Divkasi

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.




Many congratulations and all the best


----------



## Usha Balla

Hi majji
Any update on your application? 
Did you contact DHA?


----------



## hena15

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


Congratulations Madhu!!


----------



## hena15

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bandish

phlurker said:


> Wow. That is quite a tough story. I hope things went well in the end.


Yes, received the desired score


----------



## Saif

kr.smruthi said:


> So sorry Saif. Dint mean to make you feel this way. Thank you anyway.
> 
> Cheers 😇


O bro, you dont have to be sorry. I dont want to belittle the efforts of great analysts who have the model, dont want to land up in an IP breach litigation later...Just so...

Good luck. Hope it is right there...


----------



## Bandish

majjji said:


> I think India is not in the list of countries which require polio certificate. Why are after polio certificate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yes, you are right, India is not on the list.


----------



## Bandish

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


He he... Many congratulations from Peter Dutton as well...  ... Just kidding


----------



## Saif

Madhu Sharma said:


> Finally the wait is over and got the good news on 22 March.
> CO contact in Mid Jan this year.
> Main applicant is my husband, construction project manager..EOI received on Aug 11, Final application filed on Oct 11. Not aware of IED but I think it must be tollbooth Aug as the PCC will expire after that only.
> Thanks and all the best to all of you.
> 
> Please suggest now what to do and which is the group to join now for further journey.


Congratulations Madhu, good to hear that...


----------



## Saif

*FYI*

The introduction of the two new regional visas in November 2019 will not impact people who already hold existing visas. *Applications lodged prior to November 2019 will continue to be processed as normal. There will be no impact on the permanent residence of current permanent visa holders.*

Source: DHA


----------



## Saif

*Hope for extended family of PR holders?*

Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa: for people who are nominated by a State or Territory government or sponsored by an *eligible family member* to live and work in regional Australia.

If anyone has clarity on this please let me know...


----------



## Elu

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


Many many congratulations 🎆!!!!


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Hello everyone,

have submitted EOI on *Feb 2019* under ICT BA/SA (2611111/12) with 75 (189) and 80(190)- NSW.

What are the chances of getting invite before July 2019?


----------



## Rajesh arora

brisbound said:


> Pleased to advise that I received my grant today.
> 
> Onshore applicant submitted on 2 Jan 19 with medicals, Police checks and all other docs front-loaded, so no Case Officer RFI.
> 
> For what it's worth, I submitted an update (a change of address) as late as Friday 22nd March so that doesn't seem to have a negative impact.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else on the forum and thanks for your guidance and tips through the process.


Congratulations


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Are we supposed to know the CO or any particular region of CO after lodging our case? I am asking it as I have seen few posts in which people do know from which particular region (Adelaide/Brisbane/etc. ) does their processing teams belongs.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today

ANSZO Code : 261312 

Invite : December 11, 2018

Lodged date: December 20, 2018

Grant date : March 25, 2019

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! Happy to hear this!


----------



## Bandish

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Rashmi 
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks


hena15 said:


> Congratulations!!! Happy to hear this!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks Bandish , you predicted March 18 for me Bandish got it exactly one week after it


Bandish said:


> Congratulations Rashmi
> Wish you good luck ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227

SL_EXPAT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> have submitted EOI on *Feb 2019* under ICT BA/SA (2611111/12) with 75 (189) and 80(190)- NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances of getting invite before July 2019?


Hi, 

189 might not be possible before July 2019 as per current trends. However 190 is a possibility if you have high English score and good experience points

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Harini227 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 189 might not be possible before July 2019 as per current trends. However 190 is a possibility if you have high English score and good experience points
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


thanks Harini


----------



## sanjai26

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Congratulations !!! That gives some hope


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Sahana May this new beginning bring you the best


sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdeepak

*Query 189*

Since kids do not have a national identity card(Aadhaar Card), what explanation need to be given for not having it?


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks Sanjai


sanjai26 said:


> Congratulations !!! That gives some hope


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks Janu


Janubless said:


> Congratulations Sahana May this new beginning bring you the best


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Are we supposed to know the CO or any particular region of CO after lodging our case? I am asking it as I have seen few posts in which people do know from which particular region (Adelaide/Brisbane/etc. ) does their processing teams belongs.


Happens when you get a CO contact, dont wish for it...


----------



## Saif

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks


Saif said:


> Congratulations.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## Saif

drdeepak said:


> Since kids do not have a national identity card(Aadhaar Card), what explanation need to be given for not having it?


You can have it made in any post office, bank or aadhaar center. The online one is issues in a day which you can download from web...


----------



## Rajesh arora

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks


Rajesh arora said:


> Congratulations


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

drdeepak said:


> Since kids do not have a national identity card(Aadhaar Card), what explanation need to be given for not having it?


As far as I have read in this forum, Aadhaar is not mandatory for kids. Birth Certificate is mandatory. 

But as Saif said, you can get e-Aadhaar for kids. Check this link:
https://www.paisabazaar.com/aadhar-card/how-to-enrol-your-children-for-aadhaar/

Though I had uploaded Aadhaar for kids as we already had it.


----------



## turiguiliano

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Congrats.


----------



## srini.e

Hi guys,

I have lodged my visa on 13th dec 2018. I haven’t heard anything from DHA so for... 
any idea / predictions on my grant date.. 
80 points in ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST. 
Claimed partner points also ...
Please share your views.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks


turiguiliano said:


> Congrats.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdeepak

Saif said:


> You can have it made in any post office, bank or aadhaar center. The online one is issues in a day which you can download from web...





What options I have while I am onshore?


----------



## Saif

drdeepak said:


> What options I have while I am onshore?


So here is the issue...afaik, you need to be physically present for biometrics...but for kids below 5 yo u dont need bio only pic is required which is taken on the spot...you can have it made when you are in the country...for now just leave it, upload the birth cert and school id card if you have as supporting evidence...check this out for further info...

https://www.ndtv.com/business/how-to-avail-an-aadhaar-card-if-you-are-a-nri-1787219

Check out Bandish's link above as well...


----------



## Bandish

drdeepak said:


> What options I have while I am onshore?


As far as I know, you cannot apply for Aadhaar card if you are not living in India, even though you hold Indian Passport. It is for persons residing in India. To apply for aadhaar, the person needs to be staying in India for a period of minimum 180 days just before applying for Aadhaar. (Got this last info from Internet.)

I think you should not worry about Aadhaar card. 
Others who have faced this similar situation can provide inputs.


----------



## srini.e

srini.e said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 13th dec 2018. I haven’t heard anything from DHA so for...
> any idea / predictions on my grant date..
> 80 points in ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST.
> Claimed partner points also ...
> Please share your views..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Guys any suggestion !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

srini.e said:


> Guys any suggestion !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can gals also give suggestions 
You might get your grant earliest in the first week of April, else go by the global processing timelines.


----------



## Kalyan1920

*Request for Info*

Hello Experts, One of my friend is looking for Australian PR. He has 10+ yrs IT experience but he did engineering in Electrical side. May I know how much experience approx they may deduct while skill assessment ?

Timelines:
261312 | Developer Programmer
Total : 80 Points
189 EOI : 26-08-2018
189 ITA : 11.09.2018
Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
Grant: 05-03-2019.


----------



## srini.e

Bandish said:


> Can gals also give suggestions
> 
> You might get your grant earliest in the first week of April, else go by the global processing timelines.




Of course any one can  ... thanks for your predictions .. hope to get it in the earliest one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Experts, One of my friend is looking for Australian PR. He has 10+ yrs IT experience but he did engineering in Electrical side. May I know how much experience approx they may deduct while skill assessment ?
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


4, assuming indian education and indian emp...


----------



## Kalyan1920

Saif said:


> 4, assuming indian education and indian emp...


Thank you, Saif.


----------



## lemxam

Would 75 points be enough to get an invite next financial year?


----------



## nikhil28

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Experts, One of my friend is looking for Australian PR. He has 10+ yrs IT experience but he did engineering in Electrical side. May I know how much experience approx they may deduct while skill assessment ?
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


Minimum 4 years, rest all depends ACS Case officer.


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Guys..My kids passport is expiring this year in December and I am planning to move in May. Should i renew the passport before travelling ?


----------



## Elu

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> O
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Many many congratulations 🎆 Rashmi. All the very best for your upcoming journey.


----------



## Divkasi

sahana rashmi said:


> Hi happy to inform you all that we a family of 2 (myself and my spouse), received our grant today
> 
> ANSZO Code : 261312
> 
> Invite : December 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: December 20, 2018
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Many congratulations rashmi


----------



## AmanThind

Got the golden mail finally.
Timelines as follows:

ANSZO Code: 261313

Invite : October 11, 2018

Lodged date: October 16, 2018

CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online) 

Grant date : March 25, 2019


----------



## Divkasi

AmanThind said:


> Got the golden mail finally.
> 
> Timelines as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ANSZO Code: 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Invite : October 11, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged date: October 16, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online)
> 
> 
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019




Many congratulations. And all the best . I have co contact on 31st January . Hope I get my grant soon .


----------



## SG

AmanThind said:


> Got the golden mail finally.
> Timelines as follows:
> 
> ANSZO Code: 261313
> 
> Invite : October 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: October 16, 2018
> 
> CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online)
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019


Congratulations AmanThind


----------



## SG

Kalyan1920 said:


> Hello Experts, One of my friend is looking for Australian PR. He has 10+ yrs IT experience but he did engineering in Electrical side. May I know how much experience approx they may deduct while skill assessment ?
> 
> Timelines:
> 261312 | Developer Programmer
> Total : 80 Points
> 189 EOI : 26-08-2018
> 189 ITA : 11.09.2018
> Co contact: Nov 22, 2018(asking for further evidence of relationship with my spouse)
> Responded for CO: Nov 23, 2018
> Grant: 05-03-2019.


6 years with RPL case.

Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) is an assessment of skills of an individual, who do not have ICT qualifications or any tertiary ICT qualifications.


----------



## NB

manusaavi said:


> Hi Guys..My kids passport is expiring this year in December and I am planning to move in May. Should i renew the passport before travelling ?


You should have minimum 6 months validity in the passport when you travel is a rule in many airlines and countries 

Moreover, it’s much cheaper and convenient to get the passport renewed in india then in Australia 

So get it renewed and travel with peace

Cheers


----------



## Brat

*189 Grant timeline for ICT Business Analyst*

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to everyone who received their grants recently.

I have been following this thread silently for quite long time now, the information and support from this thread is really helped me a lot. Just a quick update on my application progress so far, I recieved my 189 invitation for ICT BA (26111) on oct 11 2018 and lodged my application on Oct 29th 2018. I was contacted by CO on jan 14 2019 for Additional relationship docs to submit. It’s been 70+ Days since the CO contact and I haven’t heard anything from them yet. 

So far I’m seeing more grants other ICT category but not for Business Analyst  

Do you guys have any idea on this? On average how long it usually takes to get grant after CO contact?

Appreciate your comments/responses to the above.


----------



## SG

Brat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who received their grants recently.
> 
> I have been following this thread silently for quite long time now, the information and support from this thread is really helped me a lot. Just a quick update on my application progress so far, I recieved my 189 invitation for ICT BA (26111) on oct 11 2018 and lodged my application on Oct 29th 2018. I was contacted by CO on jan 14 2019 for Additional relationship docs to submit. It’s been 70+ Days since the CO contact and I haven’t heard anything from them yet.
> 
> So far I’m seeing more grants other ICT category but not for Business Analyst
> 
> Do you guys have any idea on this? On average how long it usually takes to get grant after CO contact?
> 
> Appreciate your comments/responses to the above.


The only thing that one can do at this point of time is to wait. Hope you receive your Grant letter soon.


----------



## dragonmigrant

Hi Guys,

I received a CO contact on Jan 31 to submit all the docs based on a checklist for my spouse which I added later to my application. I submitted everything and today I got a second CO contact asking to submit form 1281 (Australian Values Statement) from my wife. How long do you think will it take now for a grant? Will the CO open the application only after 28 days now?

Thanks,
Dragon


----------



## yverma

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received a CO contact on Jan 31 to submit all the docs based on a checklist for my spouse which I added later to my application. I submitted everything and today I got a second CO contact asking to submit form 1281 (Australian Values Statement) from my wife. How long do you think will it take now for a grant? Will the CO open the application only after 28 days now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dragon


It is usually taking more than 35 days

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant

yverma said:


> It is usually taking more than 35 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


That's really bad mate.! They could have provided that form 1281 in the initial checklist.. Simply delaying the outcome...


----------



## SG

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received a CO contact on Jan 31 to submit all the docs based on a checklist for my spouse which I added later to my application. I submitted everything and today I got a second CO contact asking to submit form 1281 (Australian Values Statement) from my wife. How long do you think will it take now for a grant? Will the CO open the application only after 28 days now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dragon


Hi Dragon,

After confirming that you have provided the requested information, this lets the CO know that the application is ready to assess. There are cases where CO contacted, then people uploaded the required documents and received their Grant letter in the next couple of days. Alternatively, there are cases where one has waited for a long time to receive their Grant letter. Everyone's case is unique.

Hope you receive your Grant letter soon.


----------



## asad.chem

*Waiting for Grant*

Hello Everbody,

I am a silent observer on this forum from a lot of time. I have lodged my visa application on 29th Aug 2018. I received CO query on 27th Nov 2018 for providing RNR, Form 815, My and spouse Resume. I provided all the documents on 13th Dec 2018 and my application status changed from Initial assessment to further Assessment. Afterward, got nothing from the visa office. Now, it's been almost 7 months since I lodged my visa application. 

Is there any other case, who is still waiting from Aug, July or Sept 2018???? Secondly, is there anyone on the forum who got his grant in 7 to 8 months in recent past??

Regards..


----------



## SG

asad.chem said:


> Hello Everbody,
> 
> I am a silent observer on this forum from a lot of time. I have lodged my visa application on 29th Aug 2018. I received CO query on 27th Nov 2018 for providing RNR, Form 815, My and spouse Resume. I provided all the documents on 13th Dec 2018 and my application status changed from Initial assessment to further Assessment. Afterward, got nothing from the visa office. Now, it's been almost 7 months since I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Is there any other case, who is still waiting from Aug, July or Sept 2018???? Secondly, is there anyone on the forum who got his grant in 7 to 8 months in recent past??
> 
> Regards..


Hi Asad,

There are many people who are waiting since a long time to receive their Grant letter.

I found this link in DHA site. Have a look: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

Your visa or citizenship application will progress through a number of stages as it is processed by the department—from when you start the application form to when processing of your application is finalised.
You can check the status of your application in ImmiAccount to give you an indication of the progress of your application.


----------



## asad.chem

Can you define long??? Do you mean months or years?


----------



## SG

asad.chem said:


> Can you define long??? Do you mean months or years?


Hi Asad,

Grant dates cannot be predicted. The only thing that one can do at this point of time is to wait. Hope you receive your Grant letter soon.


----------



## asad.chem

SG said:


> Hi Asad,
> 
> Grant dates cannot be predicted. The only thing that one can do at this point of time is to wait. Hope you receive your Grant letter soon.


Thank you dear


----------



## dragonmigrant

Hi Guys,

Just one more question. Like I said, I have received my second CO contact today. However, the application status is still "Further Assessment" and the "I confirm that I have submitted the requested documents" is not enabled. What to do in this case?

Thanks,
Dragon


----------



## SG

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just one more question. Like I said, I have received my second CO contact today. However, the application status is still "Further Assessment" and the "I confirm that I have submitted the requested documents" is not enabled. What to do in this case?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dragon


Hi Dragon,

I have shared something in the link below. 

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-163.html#post14834186

Hope it help you!!


----------



## dragonmigrant

SG said:


> Hi Dragon,
> 
> I have shared something in the link below.
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-163.html#post14834186
> 
> Hope it help you!!


Thanks Mate. Since there is not button, I reckon they will assess it only after 28 days. What a luck :-(


----------



## asad.chem

dragonmigrant said:


> Thanks Mate. Since there is not button, I reckon they will assess it only after 28 days. What a luck :-(


What is the query about???


----------



## JT86

asad.chem said:


> Hello Everbody,
> 
> I am a silent observer on this forum from a lot of time. I have lodged my visa application on 29th Aug 2018. I received CO query on 27th Nov 2018 for providing RNR, Form 815, My and spouse Resume. I provided all the documents on 13th Dec 2018 and my application status changed from Initial assessment to further Assessment. Afterward, got nothing from the visa office. Now, it's been almost 7 months since I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Is there any other case, who is still waiting from Aug, July or Sept 2018???? Secondly, is there anyone on the forum who got his grant in 7 to 8 months in recent past??
> 
> Regards..



Hey Asad, still waiting for the grant mail... Lodgement 14th Sept 2018 and CO contact on Nov 26 2018..provided the details by Nov 2019.

On calling the department, they mentioned that they have received the documents and we will have to wait as per processing times. A couple of folks in the group have experienced the same response.


----------



## yverma

JT86 said:


> Hey Asad, still waiting for the grant mail... Lodgement 14th Sept 2018 and CO contact on Nov 26 2018..provided the details by Nov 2019.
> 
> On calling the department, they mentioned that they have received the documents and we will have to wait as per processing times. A couple of folks in the group have experienced the same response.


One of my friend is in exactly same situation.... He got CO contact for spouse functional English on 21nov.... Replied to CO on same day and waiting since then

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## JT86

JT86 said:


> asad.chem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everbody,
> 
> I am a silent observer on this forum from a lot of time. I have lodged my visa application on 29th Aug 2018. I received CO query on 27th Nov 2018 for providing RNR, Form 815, My and spouse Resume. I provided all the documents on 13th Dec 2018 and my application status changed from Initial assessment to further Assessment. Afterward, got nothing from the visa office. Now, it's been almost 7 months since I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Is there any other case, who is still waiting from Aug, July or Sept 2018???? Secondly, is there anyone on the forum who got his grant in 7 to 8 months in recent past??
> 
> Regards..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Asad, still waiting for the grant mail... Lodgement 14th Sept 2018 and CO contact on Nov 26 2018..provided the details by Nov 2019.
> 
> On calling the department, they mentioned that they have received the documents and we will have to wait as per processing times. A couple of folks in the group have experienced the same response.
Click to expand...

Responded by Nov 29 2018


----------



## punitsolanki

*DG*

All,

Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


----------



## JT86

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Congratulations!! All the best!


----------



## asad.chem

JT86 said:


> Hey Asad, still waiting for the grant mail... Lodgement 14th Sept 2018 and CO contact on Nov 26 2018..provided the details by Nov 2019.
> 
> On calling the department, they mentioned that they have received the documents and we will have to wait as per processing times. A couple of folks in the group have experienced the same response.


Yea, I also got the same reply from the department... So we all can wait together... IA everything will be fine


----------



## asad.chem

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Tejred1984

Hey Punit,

Can you please share your visa lodgement date as I logged in using my mobile and cannot see your details ?


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi All,

Recently me and my spouse got the visa me being the primary applicant. But in May 1st week my wife has to travel to aus, i will be travelling sometime later. Is it possible for her to travel first being a secondary applicant. In the grant letter, it is mentioned nowhere that who is primary and secondary, but in VEVO it is mentioned hence asking this question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently me and my spouse got the visa me being the primary applicant. But in May 1st week my wife has to travel to aus, i will be travelling sometime later. Is it possible for her to travel first being a secondary applicant. In the grant letter, it is mentioned nowhere that who is primary and secondary, but in VEVO it is mentioned hence asking this question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you receive the Grant. Anyone can travel first. There's no limitation on that. In your case, your Spouse can travel first followed by you.


----------



## SG

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Congratulations Punit


----------



## 189PR

Brat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who received their grants recently.
> 
> I have been following this thread silently for quite long time now, the information and support from this thread is really helped me a lot. Just a quick update on my application progress so far, I recieved my 189 invitation for ICT BA (26111) on oct 11 2018 and lodged my application on Oct 29th 2018. I was contacted by CO on jan 14 2019 for Additional relationship docs to submit. It’s been 70+ Days since the CO contact and I haven’t heard anything from them yet.
> 
> So far I’m seeing more grants other ICT category but not for Business Analyst
> 
> Do you guys have any idea on this? On average how long it usually takes to get grant after CO contact?
> 
> Appreciate your comments/responses to the above.



I understand the pain. I am in the same boat. Visa lodged on Oct 25th 2018, CO Contact : Jan 17th 2019, ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst). 

I know how difficult it is to wait and hoping with each passing day that may be today is my day !!


----------



## svj

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Congratulations Punit!! Happy to know that they are looking at 24th December cases. I lodged on the same day, code is 261313. Looks like they are not touching this code for some days, atleast that is what I noticed. Hope they pick mine soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## punitsolanki

263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE : 14 Nov - L 86 R 80 S 90 W 88
ITA - 11 Dec 2018
Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
Direct Grant - 25th March 2019


----------



## Tejred1984

Thanks for sharing your details Punit.


----------



## Marcus_1104

punitsolanki said:


> 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> PTE : 14 Nov - L 86 R 80 S 90 W 88
> ITA - 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
> Direct Grant - 25th March 2019


Hi Punit,

Congratulations!!! i've PM'ed you, can you please check? Thanks


----------



## Divkasi

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> 
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.




Congratulations


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Punit.May this new beginning bring you the best.I lodged mine under the same code on Dec 1. Hopefully mine is on the way too ..Fingers crossed


punitsolanki said:


> 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> PTE : 14 Nov - L 86 R 80 S 90 W 88
> ITA - 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged and Documents uploaded - 24th Dec 2018
> Direct Grant - 25th March 2019


----------



## Rajesh arora

AmanThind said:


> Got the golden mail finally.
> Timelines as follows:
> 
> ANSZO Code: 261313
> 
> Invite : October 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: October 16, 2018
> 
> CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online)
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019


Congratulations


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations May this new beginning bring you the best


AmanThind said:


> Got the golden mail finally.
> Timelines as follows:
> 
> ANSZO Code: 261313
> 
> Invite : October 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: October 16, 2018
> 
> CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online)
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019


----------



## Rajesh arora

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Congratulations


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks Elu


Elu said:


> Many many congratulations 🎆 Rashmi. All the very best for your upcoming journey.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Thanks Divkasi


Divkasi said:


> Many congratulations rashmi


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


AmanThind said:


> Got the golden mail finally.
> Timelines as follows:
> 
> ANSZO Code: 261313
> 
> Invite : October 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: October 16, 2018
> 
> CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online)
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shades

Received my grant today!!
Timelines are as follows:

261311 (Analyst Programmer)
12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
11-NOV-2018: ITA
19-DEC-2018: LODGE
10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD 
26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant

Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.

Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


----------



## hena15

AmanThind said:


> Got the golden mail finally.
> Timelines as follows:
> 
> ANSZO Code: 261313
> 
> Invite : October 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: October 16, 2018
> 
> CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online)
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019


Congratulations and Good luck!!


----------



## hena15

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Woah.. this prediction was spot on.. Congratulations!!


----------



## Divkasi

shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!




Congratulations


----------



## SG

shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


Congratulations shades  Wish you Good Luck for Aussie times


----------



## hena15

shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations May this beginning bring you the best


shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


----------



## Saif

SG said:


> 6 years with RPL case.
> 
> Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) is an assessment of skills of an individual, who do not have ICT qualifications or any tertiary ICT qualifications.


Was about to say that but withheld...many engineering streams are sometimes assessed as AQF equivalent with reduction in years. If OP has any 'other' IT certs and trainings, he should attach the same and wait patiently. If RPL is still required, ACS will tell you. You may be lucky!
If assessment is AQF Major then 4 years would be deducted, else 6.


----------



## Bandish

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Wow, so happy to know ... Many Congratulations 

Though those are just my guesses based on few factors and I don't claim to be a predictor or something, but definitely makes me feel good...  

As Saif rightly mentioned sometime back in this forum, that it all started in fun and lightheartedness amidst the anxiety and nervousness of receiving grants... Just taking this opportunity to say that I am no predictor and don't mean to disrespect or hurt anyone's feelings here. I too have my own opinions and thoughts.  I also understand that all of us here are adults with all the logic to know that "no one can claim to predict grant dates" but "Everyone can guess a grant Date" .

Wish happy happy Oz to everyone  
Would love to meet you all sometime...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Wow, so happy to know ... Many Congratulations
> 
> Though those are just my guesses based on few factors and I don't claim to be a predictor or something, but definitely makes me feel good...
> 
> As Saif rightly mentioned sometime back in this forum, that it all started in fun and lightheartedness amidst the anxiety and nervousness of receiving grants... Just taking this opportunity to say that I am no predictor and don't mean to disrespect or hurt anyone's feelings here. I too have my own opinions and thoughts.  I also understand that all of us here are adults with all the logic to know that "no one can claim to predict grant dates" but "Everyone can guess a grant Date" .
> 
> Wish happy happy Oz to everyone
> Would love to meet you all sometime...


As Saif rightly mentioned sometime back in this forum, that your guesstimates are pretty accurate and you have brought a lot of smile on people's face... You rock!


----------



## Rajesh arora

shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> As Saif rightly mentioned sometime back in this forum, that your guesstimates are pretty accurate and you have brought a lot of smile on people's face... You rock!


Double like  

No other motto than to bring smiles on faces...


----------



## shades

My IED is Feb 2020 and not Feb 2019 as referred in my original post.
I have still not mastered the art of time travel 
What all excitement can do to you 



shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in *Feb 2019* as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


----------



## Ria Varma

*How to contact CO*

Can someone please clarify. Otherthan email how can I reach the case officer I mean to call them where can I find the contact numbers or common number!

*No* rude reply please.

Thanks,
Ria.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Double like
> 
> No other motto than to bring smiles on faces...


Cheer up, in life people will abase your talents knowing very well they cant do it in 10 lives, but there will be many to appreciate.
Keep going and keep bringing those smile!


On a lighter note, a few days ago I was thinking (and now thinking aloud) that if the admins remove Bandish and hena15's likes from my profile, i'll be the least in 'likes received' to 'likes given' ratio...

Looks like Hena wakes up everyday just to come over here and 'like' every single post including member's 'Congratulations' until she actually wakes up .... :bored: :laugh: 

@hena15 - Just kidding, you know me far too well by now to be going mad at me right now :mad2:


----------



## Saif

Ria Varma said:


> Can someone please clarify. Otherthan email how can I reach the case officer I mean to call them where can I find the contact numbers or common number!
> 
> *No* rude reply please.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria.


 that's the way!

No other way afaik, you can call the DHA customer care should you wish so but usually they have a standard reply, but they tell you whether the attachment is received or not which can check yourself in the immiaccount...

Best,
Saif


----------



## SG

Ria Varma said:


> Can someone please clarify. Otherthan email how can I reach the case officer I mean to call them where can I find the contact numbers or common number!
> 
> *No* rude reply please.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria.


Hi Ria,

As Saif has mentioned, there is no other way other than calling DHA. Many people have done it this way. They called DHA to ask whether they have received their attached documents.


----------



## Saif

SG said:


> Hi Ria,
> 
> As Saif has mentioned, there is no other way other than calling DHA. Many people have done it this way. They called DHA to ask whether they have received their attached documents.


SG, you are doing a great job up late, I hope you continue your presence here for as long as possible...I'll be less frequent after this week as I leave my job, until I'm more stable 

Regards,
Saif


----------



## Ria Varma

Thanks Saif, the wait is depressing. Ofcourse I did a mistake of not knowing about the VAC2 payment requirement and delaying my medicals. Its been 6 months I submitted my application. I hope in the coming month I will get my grant. I dont know when the CO will send the VAC2 invoice and then the grant.


----------



## Saif

Ria Varma said:


> Thanks Saif, the wait is depressing. Ofcourse I did a mistake of not knowing about the VAC2 payment requirement and delaying my medicals. Its been 6 months I submitted my application. I hope in the coming month I will get my grant. I dont know when the CO will send the VAC2 invoice and then the grant.


Welcome Ria!
Shun off what's gone, future is brighter
I've noticed Grants in a flash after the VAC2 payments, hope your CO sends it sooner. I suggest you call the DHA once (+61 131881). Good luck!


----------



## lemxam

Any hope with 75 points next financial year for plant engineer?


----------



## Saif

lemxam said:


> Any hope with 75 points next financial year for plant engineer?


EOI or Grant bro?


----------



## lemxam

Saif said:


> EOI or Grant bro?


To get an invite


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Cheer up, in life people will abase your talents knowing very well they cant do it in 10 lives, but there will be many to appreciate.
> Keep going and keep bringing those smile!
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, a few days ago I was thinking (and now thinking aloud) that if the admins remove Bandish and hena15's likes from my profile, i'll be the least in 'likes received' to 'likes given' ratio...
> 
> Looks like Hena wakes up everyday just to come over here and 'like' every single post including member's 'Congratulations' until she actually wakes up .... :bored: :laugh:
> 
> @hena15 - Just kidding, you know me far too well by now to be going mad at me right now :mad2:


Thanks Saif. You are kind. 

He he... We like it when we like it 
@hena15, you are so so sweet...


----------



## Ria Varma

Saif said:


> Welcome Ria!
> Shun off what's gone, future is brighter
> I've noticed Grants in a flash after the VAC2 payments, hope your CO sends it sooner. I suggest you call the DHA once (+61 131881). Good luck!



Thanks Saif, You are so positive.


----------



## Brat

189PR said:


> I understand the pain. I am in the same boat. Visa lodged on Oct 25th 2018, CO Contact : Jan 17th 2019, ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst).
> 
> I know how difficult it is to wait and hoping with each passing day that may be today is my day !!


True, that’s the exact feeling I have right now. Let me know when you receive your golden email. We are almost there mate.! Good luck


----------



## hena15

Saif said:


> Cheer up, in life people will abase your talents knowing very well they cant do it in 10 lives, but there will be many to appreciate.
> Keep going and keep bringing those smile!
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, a few days ago I was thinking (and now thinking aloud) that if the admins remove Bandish and hena15's likes from my profile, i'll be the least in 'likes received' to 'likes given' ratio...
> 
> Looks like Hena wakes up everyday just to come over here and 'like' every single post including member's 'Congratulations' until she actually wakes up .... :bored: :laugh:
> 
> @hena15 - Just kidding, you know me far too well by now to be going mad at me right now :mad2:


Hahah..  

Well, that's true.. same is the thing with me bro. My 'likes received' to 'likes given' ratio is almost same as yours


----------



## Bandish

lemxam said:


> Any hope with 75 points next financial year for plant engineer?


1. Is your ANZSCO code 233513.
2. What's your DOE(Date Of Effect) - The day you either submitted your EOI or the day your EOI got updated with more points.
3. Is it the Australian Financial year u mean? :- Starts from 1-July.

In general, 75 points is good, except for Accountants(as far as I know).


----------



## manojsharmakkr

Hi all forum members
I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3. 
I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
Thanks to everyone


----------



## Bandish

shades said:


> My IED is Feb 2020 and not Feb 2019 as referred in my original post.
> I have still not mastered the art of time travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What all excitement can do to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in *Feb 2019* as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!
Click to expand...

Ha ha... We had understood your feelings 
Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi all forum members
> I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3.
> I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
> This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
> Thanks to everyone


Congratulations


----------



## SG

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi all forum members
> I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3.
> I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
> This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
> Thanks to everyone


Congratulations Manoj


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations may this new beginning bring you the best


manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi all forum members
> I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3.
> I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
> This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
> Thanks to everyone


----------



## snirav89

JT86 said:


> Hey Asad, still waiting for the grant mail... Lodgement 14th Sept 2018 and CO contact on Nov 26 2018..provided the details by Nov 2019.
> 
> On calling the department, they mentioned that they have received the documents and we will have to wait as per processing times. A couple of folks in the group have experienced the same response.




I m still waiting from feb 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam

Bandish said:


> 1. Is your ANZSCO code 233513.
> 2. What's your DOE(Date Of Effect) - The day you either submitted your EOI or the day your EOI got updated with more points.
> 3. Is it the Australian Financial year u mean? :- Starts from 1-July.
> 
> In general, 75 points is good, except for Accountants(as far as I know).


Yes, Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513
I have not submitted EOI yet. Say, if I submit it in July 2019 with 75 points, would it be enough for an invite, taking into account the new migration changes?


----------



## Saif

lemxam said:


> Yes, Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513
> I have not submitted EOI yet. Say, if I submit it in July 2019 with 75 points, would it be enough for an invite, taking into account the new migration changes?


Who knows bro...just submit EOI like yesterday and join the queue asap if you are seriously considering this option in life...other doubts have already been clarified by Bandish...good luck.


----------



## lemxam

Saif said:


> Who knows bro...just submit EOI like yesterday and join the queue asap if you are seriously considering this option in life...other doubts have already been clarified by Bandish...good luck.


I have 70 points only now. Planning to take the NAATI test in June and submit EOI with 75.


----------



## hena15

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi all forum members
> I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3.
> I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
> This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
> Thanks to everyone


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bandish

lemxam said:


> Yes, Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513
> I have not submitted EOI yet. Say, if I submit it in July 2019 with 75 points, would it be enough for an invite, taking into account the new migration changes?


Ohh! it will be too early to guess the scenario for the EOIs submitted in the new Fiscal year with DHA changing their ways every year.

As Saif mentioned, if possible try to submit EOI as early as possible. Looking at the current scenario 75 points is good enough. If there is a possibility to increase your points, please do that. Always the best bet .

Wish you good luck !


----------



## Bandish

lemxam said:


> I have 70 points only now. Planning to take the NAATI test in June and submit EOI with 75.


70 points is definitely less. All the best with your preparations ... 
In the meantime, you should submit an EOI with 70 points itself. Who knows, DHA changes plans for your good 
Good luck!


----------



## Saif

lemxam said:


> I have 70 points only now. Planning to take the NAATI test in June and submit EOI with 75.


File EOI with 70 now and increase later, you never know of a rule (which is not yet made) that says, "...all EOIs filed before July 1 2019 will not be impacted by this decision"


----------



## Elu

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi all forum members
> I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3.
> I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
> This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
> Thanks to everyone


Many many congratulations 🎆 manoj!


----------



## Elu

shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


Many many congratulations 🎆 shades!


----------



## Elu

punitsolanki said:


> All,
> 
> Received Direct Grant on 25th March 2019. @bandish - your prediction was on 25th March 2019, so bingo.


Many many congratulations 🎆 punit!


----------



## Ptera

Dear friends,

For all who are waiting for a long time for a visa grant and don´t receive any reply from DoHA, maybe you can try to write to below email and ask for a reason or whatever you want. You need to mention your details such as full name, passport number, application ID, etc. 

[email protected]

I received my grant but some passport details were incorrect and I send my request to above email. Three weeks later they sent me a detailed reply explaining all things I asked for. It might take time for them to reply but I received my detailed reply in 3 weeks. 
Good luck!


----------



## turiguiliano

shades said:


> Received my grant today!!
> Timelines are as follows:
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 12-OCT-2018: EOI (75 points - 189)
> 11-NOV-2018: ITA
> 19-DEC-2018: LODGE
> 10-FEB-2019: PCC and Medical DOCS UPLOAD
> 26-MAR-2019: Direct Grant
> 
> Got an IED in Feb 2019 as expected for myself and entire family.
> This forum has been extremely useful during the journey so far.
> 
> Hopefully it offers more in the next phase of the journey!


Congrats. Yours application seem to have been processed on priority. Btw, I assume IED is Feb 2020


----------



## drdeepak

Hi All, 

GOOD DAY. 

Please advise:

Is it essential to have Aadhaar cards for kids as the National Identity Document or passport is enough?

Do we need to upload certified scanned documents or just scanned original documents?

thanks


----------



## Bandish

drdeepak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> GOOD DAY.
> 
> Please advise:
> 
> Is it essential to have Aadhaar cards for kids as the National Identity Document or passport is enough?
> 
> Do we need to upload certified scanned documents or just scanned original documents?
> 
> thanks


1. According to me, Passport and Birth Certificate are most important for kids. Please check yesterday's posts for you answer regarding Aadhaar.

2. Color scan of colored documents, don't need certification, whereas, black and white documents should be certified.

P.S.: People have mentioned in this forum that for few original documents that they received in black and white in e-mail were not certified by them. In general, all black and white docs should be certified.


----------



## shades

turiguiliano said:


> Congrats. Yours application seem to have been processed on priority. Btw, I assume IED is Feb 2020


Thank you. I clarified my IED date as Feb 2020 in a following post  
I would not call it priority as a friend of mine received his grant on Mar 12 with lodge date of Dec 10. In this forum itself someone posted grant with ITA in Jan 2019. So 3-4 months seems to be a standard time frame to hear back at least for 2613xx code. Getting a CO contact may delay things a little. I am grateful my CO did not have any questions or clarifications


----------



## neo-the-one

Hi all,

Happy to announce that I have received Direct Grant today! Thanks everyone on this forum for support!

Timeline:

Code: 263111
Points: 70 
PTE (90,90,85,90, 1st attempt): 23rd May 2018
ACS Positive Assessment: 03rd Aug 2018
DOE: 03rd Aug 2018
Invited: 11th Nov 2018
Lodged: 24th Dec 2018
Direct Grant: 26th March 2019
IED: 7th Dec 2019

Best Regards,


----------



## hena15

neo-the-one said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received Direct Grant today! Thanks everyone on this forum for support!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 70
> PTE (90,90,85,90, 1st attempt): 23rd May 2018
> ACS Positive Assessment: 03rd Aug 2018
> DOE: 03rd Aug 2018
> Invited: 11th Nov 2018
> Lodged: 24th Dec 2018
> Direct Grant: 26th March 2019
> IED: 7th Dec 2019
> 
> Best Regards,


Many congratulations


----------



## JT86

snirav89 said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Asad, still waiting for the grant mail... Lodgement 14th Sept 2018 and CO contact on Nov 26 2018..provided the details by Nov 2019.
> 
> On calling the department, they mentioned that they have received the documents and we will have to wait as per processing times. A couple of folks in the group have experienced the same response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m still waiting from feb 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is a long time ! What is ur code ? Did you receive multiple CO contacts ? Have you tried contacting the department?

Curious to hear what their justification is for this delay .


----------



## mri

Hi, 

I was wondering, would it be a good idea to email the CO a second time asking for the progress of the case. I had a CO contact on 30th of Jan and responded to it on the 31st. My first email was on the 10th of Feb. For a multitude of reasons, I have to get the visa before or not later than the first week of April, hence the desperation. 

My other case details are 

Visa Filed: 19th Oct, 2018 
Anzsco Code:263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) 
No points claimed for experience 
CO contact: 30th January, 2019 
Response to CO: 31st Jan, 2019


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

It seems every CO has his/her own way working for each case. So excited ti see December grants from last few days( I also lodged on Dec 3,2018 but waiting). Something surprised me though, after sharing the PTE score reports again through pearson website again last week,my agent has sent me the status ,it states received( I think status may or may not change) but what surprised me was that the duration for 189PR visa was 5-7months when he shared the status last month and today it shows the duration 6-7 months. Any idea whats happening here? My visa lodgement details are below:

Anzo Code: 261313
189 visa
Lodged: Dec 03,2018

Most of the visa lodged between Dec 2-4,2018 have received the grants as I have been observing in this forum after the CO contact. Keeping fingers crossed, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Neo Good luck  I hope this new beginning brings you the best
I have applied under the same code on Dec 1 and I'm waiting for my turn to come :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


neo-the-one said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received Direct Grant today! Thanks everyone on this forum for support!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 70
> PTE (90,90,85,90, 1st attempt): 23rd May 2018
> ACS Positive Assessment: 03rd Aug 2018
> DOE: 03rd Aug 2018
> Invited: 11th Nov 2018
> Lodged: 24th Dec 2018
> Direct Grant: 26th March 2019
> IED: 7th Dec 2019
> 
> Best Regards,


----------



## Rajesh arora

neo-the-one said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received Direct Grant today! Thanks everyone on this forum for support!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 70
> PTE (90,90,85,90, 1st attempt): 23rd May 2018
> ACS Positive Assessment: 03rd Aug 2018
> DOE: 03rd Aug 2018
> Invited: 11th Nov 2018
> Lodged: 24th Dec 2018
> Direct Grant: 26th March 2019
> IED: 7th Dec 2019
> 
> Best Regards,


Congratulations


----------



## sharv

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems every CO has his/her own way working for each case. So excited ti see December grants from last few days( I also lodged on Dec 3,2018 but waiting). Something surprised me though, after sharing the PTE score reports again through pearson website again last week,my agent has sent me the status ,it states received( I think status may or may not change) but what surprised me was that the duration for 189PR visa was 5-7months when he shared the status last month and today it shows the duration 6-7 months. Any idea whats happening here? My visa lodgement details are below:
> 
> Anzo Code: 261313
> 189 visa
> Lodged: Dec 03,2018
> 
> Most of the visa lodged between Dec 2-4,2018 have received the grants as I have been observing in this forum after the CO contact. Keeping fingers crossed, hope everything goes well.


dont worry bro, u will get a direct grant.. i have also lodged on 3 rd december ,233512.
immi assessment commence mail on 4 th march.


Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

sharv said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> It seems every CO has his/her own way working for each case. So excited ti see December grants from last few days( I also lodged on Dec 3,2018 but waiting). Something surprised me though, after sharing the PTE score reports again through pearson website again last week,my agent has sent me the status ,it states received( I think status may or may not change) but what surprised me was that the duration for 189PR visa was 5-7months when he shared the status last month and today it shows the duration 6-7 months. Any idea whats happening here? My visa lodgement details are below:
> 
> Anzo Code: 261313
> 189 visa
> Lodged: Dec 03,2018
> 
> Most of the visa lodged between Dec 2-4,2018 have received the grants as I have been observing in this forum after the CO contact. Keeping fingers crossed, hope everything goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry bro, u will get a direct grant.. i have also lodged on 3 rd december ,233512.
> immi assessment commence mail on 4 th march.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy, best wishes for all of us, I am not able to concentrate on my certification preps bcz of this.


----------



## Divkasi

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi all forum members
> I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3.
> I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
> This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
> Thanks to everyone




Congratulations


----------



## balaaspire17

neo-the-one said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received Direct Grant today! Thanks everyone on this forum for support!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 70
> PTE (90,90,85,90, 1st attempt): 23rd May 2018
> ACS Positive Assessment: 03rd Aug 2018
> DOE: 03rd Aug 2018
> Invited: 11th Nov 2018
> Lodged: 24th Dec 2018
> Direct Grant: 26th March 2019
> IED: 7th Dec 2019
> 
> Best Regards,




Congrats! All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

neo-the-one said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I have received Direct Grant today! Thanks everyone on this forum for support!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 70
> PTE (90,90,85,90, 1st attempt): 23rd May 2018
> ACS Positive Assessment: 03rd Aug 2018
> DOE: 03rd Aug 2018
> Invited: 11th Nov 2018
> Lodged: 24th Dec 2018
> Direct Grant: 26th March 2019
> IED: 7th Dec 2019
> 
> Best Regards,


Congratulations neo-the-one


----------



## SG

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems every CO has his/her own way working for each case. So excited ti see December grants from last few days( I also lodged on Dec 3,2018 but waiting). Something surprised me though, after sharing the PTE score reports again through pearson website again last week,my agent has sent me the status ,it states received( I think status may or may not change) but what surprised me was that the duration for 189PR visa was 5-7months when he shared the status last month and today it shows the duration 6-7 months. Any idea whats happening here? My visa lodgement details are below:
> 
> Anzo Code: 261313
> 189 visa
> Lodged: Dec 03,2018
> 
> Most of the visa lodged between Dec 2-4,2018 have received the grants as I have been observing in this forum after the CO contact. Keeping fingers crossed, hope everything goes well.


Hope you receive your Grant letter soon! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## GoAustralia7

i am waiting for grant as well. My timeline:

Job Code: 261313

ACS completed: June 2018. Got 15 points for experience.

EOI lodged: June 2018 (with IELTS score LRWS 8.5, 9, 7, 8.5). So was short of 5 points to meet 75 points.

June 2018-Jan 2019: Finding time hard for PTE preparations. Prepared with inconsistency.

Jan 5, 2019: cracked PTE (90 score in all sections)

Jan 6, 2019: Updated EOI with PTE score and achieved 75 points level.

Jan 11, 2019: received invite for visa 189 application

Jan 11, 2019 - Jan 25, 2019: Document gathering and upload for myself completed. Submitted and paid Visa fees on Jan 25.

Jan 25 - March 5 : Completed Medicals on Feb 25. Passport renewal for spouse, completed PCC for myself and spouse. Uploaded all of it on application.

Waiting since then. Any thoughts on when I can expect grant. 



Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## asad.chem

mri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering, would it be a good idea to email the CO a second time asking for the progress of the case. I had a CO contact on 30th of Jan and responded to it on the 31st. My first email was on the 10th of Feb. For a multitude of reasons, I have to get the visa before or not later than the first week of April, hence the desperation.
> 
> My other case details are
> 
> Visa Filed: 19th Oct, 2018
> Anzsco Code:263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)
> No points claimed for experience
> CO contact: 30th January, 2019
> Response to CO: 31st Jan, 2019


How can one email CO?? I have received email from [email protected]... How can I email my CO?? Please reply


----------



## SG

asad.chem said:


> How can one email CO?? I have received email from [email protected]... How can I email my CO?? Please reply


There is no way to email CO. You can reply back to the email and if the CO has asked any further documents, you can upload them as well in ImmiAccount. If you have the button - Yes, I have provided all required information, click on that as well.


----------



## asad.chem

SG said:


> There is no way to email CO. You can reply back to the email and if the CO has asked any further documents, you can upload them as well in ImmiAccount. If you have the button - Yes, I have provided all required information, click on that as well.


Can you email your CO for reason of delay for your visa?


----------



## SG

GoAustralia7 said:


> i am waiting for grant as well. My timeline:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 
> ACS completed: June 2018. Got 15 points for experience.
> 
> EOI lodged: June 2018 (with IELTS score LRWS 8.5, 9, 7, 8.5). So was short of 5 points to meet 75 points.
> 
> June 2018-Jan 2019: Finding time hard for PTE preparations. Prepared with inconsistency.
> 
> Jan 5, 2019: cracked PTE (90 score in all sections)
> 
> Jan 6, 2019: Updated EOI with PTE score and achieved 75 points level.
> 
> Jan 11, 2019: received invite for visa 189 application
> 
> Jan 11, 2019 - Jan 25, 2019: Document gathering and upload for myself completed. Submitted and paid Visa fees on Jan 25.
> 
> Jan 25 - March 5 : Completed Medicals on Feb 25. Passport renewal for spouse, completed PCC for myself and spouse. Uploaded all of it on application.
> 
> Waiting since then. Any thoughts on when I can expect grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Good Luck GoAustralia7


----------



## GoAustralia7

Bandish any predictions please  

Based on above timeline when can I expect grant? I am hoping that CO won't contact for anything as I have uploaded all possible information. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travel1122

*Grant*

Hi friends,

I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.

Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.

Details:
ICT Business Analyst
Invite - 11/11/18
Visa lodge - 25/12/18
Grant - 26/3/19

I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.

Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.

Thanks


----------



## Utsav_

Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.


ICT System Analyst: 261112
PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
ITA: 11.10. 2018 
Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
Grant: 26.03.2019


----------



## SG

Utsav_ said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.
> 
> 
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
> EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
> ITA: 11.10. 2018
> Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
> CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
> Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
> Grant: 26.03.2019


Congratulations Utsav


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi, 

First of all Congratulations to all the people who are getting their grants. 

I lodged my Visa on 18/11/2018 for 261313 and got CO contact on 18/02/2019 for spouse functional english for which I uploaded the document on 19/02/2019.

Now, following are my queries:

1. My wife has to go Australia for some exam towards the end of May and still I haven't got the grant. 

Should I drop a mail to my CO asking that should we wait for the 189 grant or apply for visitor visa as visitor visa processing could take a month time? 

Please suggest on this. 

Cheers


----------



## Divkasi

Travel1122 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Invite - 11/11/18
> 
> Visa lodge - 25/12/18
> 
> Grant - 26/3/19
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

Utsav_ said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> 
> PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
> 
> EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
> 
> ITA: 11.10. 2018
> 
> Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
> 
> CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
> 
> Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
> 
> Grant: 26.03.2019




Congratulations


----------



## Drish

*Help- uploading documents for work experience- visa application*

Hi all,
How should I upload the work experience documents for visa lodgement??-should I be sorting each type of documents by employer / consolidate each type of document according to year regards of employer..

Thanks in advance
Drish


----------



## SG

Travel1122 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.
> 
> Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.
> 
> Details:
> ICT Business Analyst
> Invite - 11/11/18
> Visa lodge - 25/12/18
> Grant - 26/3/19
> 
> I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.
> 
> Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## SG

Drish said:


> Hi all,
> How should I upload the work experience documents for visa lodgement??-should I be sorting each type of documents by employer / consolidate each type of document according to year regards of employer..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Drish


Hi Drish,

1. Employment Reference Letter(s) - separate
2. Payslips - 1 per quarter - separate company wise
3. PF Passbook / Superannuation - consolidated
4. Salary Credit to Bank Account - highlight the row entry - consolidated
5. Tax Records - consolidated
6. Promotion letter(s) and salary increment letter - consolidated
7. Offer letter(s) and relieving letter(s) - consolidated


----------



## Drish

SG said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> How should I upload the work experience documents for visa lodgement??-should I be sorting each type of documents by employer / consolidate each type of document according to year regards of employer..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Drish
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Drish,
> 
> 1. Employment Reference Letter(s) - separate
> 2. Payslips - 1 per quarter - separate company wise
> 3. PF Passbook / Superannuation - consolidated
> 4. Salary Credit to Bank Account - highlight the row entry - consolidated
> 5. Tax Records - consolidated
> 6. Promotion letter(s) and salary increment letter - consolidated
> 7. Offer letter(s) and relieving letter(s) - consolidated[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks👍
Click to expand...


----------



## akkash

@Bandish

Can you predict my grant brother? Here are the details:

EOI Lodged: 26-Nov Age: 30 English :20 Degree: 20
DOI: 11-Jan
Occupation: Electrical Engg.
Visa Lodged: 11-Mar
Medical: 23-Mar
Overseas PCC added: 23-Mar

All documents have been submitted at this stage. I have no work experience claimed as well. Pretty simple and straight forward application.

I have noticed some grants recently in the last week coming in 40-45 days. What do you reckon?
Just anxiously waiting!


----------



## nkvijayran

*CO Contact*



nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all Congratulations to all the people who are getting their grants.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 18/11/2018 for 261313 and got CO contact on 18/02/2019 for spouse functional english for which I uploaded the document on 19/02/2019.
> 
> Now, following are my queries:
> 
> 1. My wife has to go Australia for some exam towards the end of May and still I haven't got the grant.
> 
> Should I drop a mail to my CO asking that should we wait for the 189 grant or apply for visitor visa as visitor visa processing could take a month time?
> 
> Please suggest on this.
> 
> Cheers




Hi Bandish, Saif

Please suggest on above query.

Cheers


----------



## Usha Balla

nkvijayran said:


> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First of all Congratulations to all the people who are getting their grants.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 18/11/2018 for 261313 and got CO contact on 18/02/2019 for spouse functional english for which I uploaded the document on 19/02/2019.
> 
> Now, following are my queries:
> 
> 1. My wife has to go Australia for some exam towards the end of May and still I haven't got the grant.
> 
> Should I drop a mail to my CO asking that should we wait for the 189 grant or apply for visitor visa as visitor visa processing could take a month time?
> 
> Please suggest on this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish, Saif
> 
> Please suggest on above query.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I had spoken to DHA customer service on this and they have responded that whichever comes first will knock out the older one. 
Its a risk you will be taking.


----------



## kpreddy443

Hi,
I am on the same boat, got invite on 11/10/2018 261313...lodged visa on 19/10/2018, got co contact on 30/01/2019 
replied on the same day.. No progress from that day. still waiting


----------



## kpreddy443

Hi, I am on the same boat, got invite on 11/10/2018 261313...lodged visa on 19/10/2018, got co contact on 30/01/2019 replied on the same day.. No progress from that day. still waiting



asad.chem said:


> mri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering, would it be a good idea to email the CO a second time asking for the progress of the case. I had a CO contact on 30th of Jan and responded to it on the 31st. My first email was on the 10th of Feb. For a multitude of reasons, I have to get the visa before or not later than the first week of April, hence the desperation.
> 
> My other case details are
> 
> Visa Filed: 19th Oct, 2018
> Anzsco Code:263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)
> No points claimed for experience
> CO contact: 30th January, 2019
> Response to CO: 31st Jan, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> How can one email CO?? I have received email from [email protected]... How can I email my CO?? Please reply
Click to expand...


----------



## Rosun

Guys did you get acknoledgement after updating to immi account? Even I am wating for mere Functional English. Applied on 16 nov 2018 and got CO contact on 26 Feb for further evidence and I uploaded a pte score on 4 march 2019 and a painful journey continued. If I don’t get grant by 14 April 2019, I will have a great financial loss.I can understand your pain of waiting as It’s not in our control.


----------



## nkvijayran

*No Acknowledgement*



Rosun said:


> Guys did you get acknoledgement after updating to immi account? Even I am wating for mere Functional English. Applied on 16 nov 2018 and got CO contact on 26 Feb for further evidence and I uploaded a pte score on 4 march 2019 and a painful journey continued. If I don’t get grant by 14 April 2019, I will have a great financial loss.I can understand your pain of waiting as It’s not in our control.


No, didn't get any acknowledgement, only status changed to "Further Assessment" in immiaccount.

Cheers


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello everyone.Anyone in the forum who got CO contact for overseas PCC?How many days did you wait after that for the grant?.I just want to have a rough idea.


----------



## svj

*CO Contact*

Hi everyone, need your suggestion/advise.

As I had mentioned earlier in one of my posts, we had lodged our Visa (261313, for family of 3) on 24th December 2018 with all relevant documents, PCC and medicals. We got CO contact today asking us to send the PTE score of my spouse. We had sent it earlier when we got the PTE score card and because of the same reason, we are unable to resend it. So I uploaded the original PTE score card again, confirmation email from Pearson stating that the score card is sent to DoHA along with the screenshot of the error in Pearson portal into Immi account against my spouse details. I dont see any Information Provided option to confirm that I have provided what they have requested for. Is there anything else that I should do immediately? 
I was praying for direct grant, but looks like that is not happening. How long do I have to wait again to get an update? Another 3-4 months?


----------



## hena15

Travel1122 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.
> 
> Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.
> 
> Details:
> ICT Business Analyst
> Invite - 11/11/18
> Visa lodge - 25/12/18
> Grant - 26/3/19
> 
> I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.
> 
> Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!!! 

I have lodged on 22nd dec. Hope to recieve the grant soon :fingerscrossed: Btw, just curious to know your overall score? Is it 80?


----------



## svj

kpreddy443 said:


> Hi,
> I am on the same boat, got invite on 11/10/2018 261313...lodged visa on 19/10/2018, got co contact on 30/01/2019
> replied on the same day.. No progress from that day. still waiting


May I ask, what was the CO contact for?


----------



## hena15

Utsav_ said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.
> 
> 
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
> EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
> ITA: 11.10. 2018
> Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
> CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
> Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
> Grant: 26.03.2019


Congratulations..  Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## Rajesh arora

Travel1122 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.
> 
> Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.
> 
> Details:
> ICT Business Analyst
> Invite - 11/11/18
> Visa lodge - 25/12/18
> Grant - 26/3/19
> 
> I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.
> 
> Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## Rajesh arora

Utsav_ said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.
> 
> 
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
> EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
> ITA: 11.10. 2018
> Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
> CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
> Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
> Grant: 26.03.2019


Congratulations


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

svj said:


> Hi everyone, need your suggestion/advise.
> 
> 
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier in one of my posts, we had lodged our Visa (261313, for family of 3) on 24th December 2018 with all relevant documents, PCC and medicals. We got CO contact today asking us to send the PTE score of my spouse. We had sent it earlier when we got the PTE score card and because of the same reason, we are unable to resend it. So I uploaded the original PTE score card again, confirmation email from Pearson stating that the score card is sent to DoHA along with the screenshot of the error in Pearson portal into Immi account against my spouse details. I dont see any Information Provided option to confirm that I have provided what they have requested for. Is there anything else that I should do immediately?
> 
> I was praying for direct grant, but looks like that is not happening. How long do I have to wait again to get an update? Another 3-4 months?


Hi SVJ,

Nothing much you can do now. Just wait for the grant. Even I don't have information provided button available for me. When I called DHA they said that the docs are received and will be processed as per the guidelines.

Someone from other forum emailed DHA and got a reply that for these type of applications information provided button will not be provided and every time you upload new documents the DHA will be notified about it.

Logically what I think is our applications will be taken into consideration once the 28 days time is over after CO contact, since we don't have Information provide button available to notify CO or DHA.

So the bottom line of the story is WAITING.... WAITING.... WAITING

ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR SPEEDY GRANT 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

Travel1122 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.
> 
> Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.
> 
> Details:
> ICT Business Analyst
> Invite - 11/11/18
> Visa lodge - 25/12/18
> Grant - 26/3/19
> 
> I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.
> 
> Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations mate...thanks!


----------



## azuprejo

*Granted!!!!*

Hi All,

Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.

Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..

Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


----------



## Bandish

GoAustralia7 said:


> Bandish any predictions please
> 
> Based on above timeline when can I expect grant? I am hoping that CO won't contact for anything as I have uploaded all possible information. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


There are few cases on immitracker for Feb 2019 month, where people have got grants in 40-41 days. Either DHA is planning on expediting the grants from Feb onward  or these are one-off cases where I assume... new CO interns work and learn the process with only one case in their hands and so they finish it fast ... just wild guess 

The general trend still seems to be 90-110 days for early grants. So, go by this timeline for an early grant else global processing timelines ... 

Wish you good luck


----------



## yverma

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> 
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


Congratulations.... Please share your timelines

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


Congratulations 

Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations Travel1122 
Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations Utsav_ 
Wish you good luck


----------



## azuprejo

yverma said:


> Congratulations.... Please share your timelines
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


This is my Time line (available in signature)

ANZSCode:261313
Age:25 points
PTE-A 2nd attempt: 9-MAY-2018 -20 points
ACS positive: 1-Aug-2018 -30 points 
EOI: 2-Aug-2018
Invitation: 11-Sept-2018
PCC: 26-Sept-2018
Medicals:28-Sept-2018
Visa lodged: 12-Oct-2018
CO contact spouse English: 23-Jan-2019
Responded back to CO:24-Jan-2019
Grant: 27-Mar-2019


----------



## sohanbir

svj said:


> Hi everyone, need your suggestion/advise.
> 
> 
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier in one of my posts, we had lodged our Visa (261313, for family of 3) on 24th December 2018 with all relevant documents, PCC and medicals. We got CO contact today asking us to send the PTE score of my spouse. We had sent it earlier when we got the PTE score card and because of the same reason, we are unable to resend it. So I uploaded the original PTE score card again, confirmation email from Pearson stating that the score card is sent to DoHA along with the screenshot of the error in Pearson portal into Immi account against my spouse details. I dont see any Information Provided option to confirm that I have provided what they have requested for. Is there anything else that I should do immediately?
> 
> I was praying for direct grant, but looks like that is not happening. How long do I have to wait again to get an update? Another 3-4 months?


Hi have read people attaching email confirmation received from pte that says the score has been sent to DHA. You can also do the same. I have also applied for Visa and have attached the email to avoid co contact.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sona Singh

Congratulations to all who received golden mail in their inbox.... Enjoy,enjoy...


----------



## Divkasi

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> 
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.




Many congratulations


----------



## hena15

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ptera

Utsav_ said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.
> 
> 
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
> EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
> ITA: 11.10. 2018
> Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
> CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
> Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
> Grant: 26.03.2019


Wow! 14 PTE attempts.. You deserved your grant buddy. Congratulations! 
I was so exhausted after 7 PTE attempts, but you took 14 times.. It´s amazing. 
You´re the king of the day!


----------



## Bandish

Utsav_ said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.
> 
> 
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
> EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
> ITA: 11.10. 2018
> Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
> CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
> Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
> Grant: 26.03.2019


14 Attempts  ... You have will power ... Hats off :yo:


----------



## Bandish

akkash said:


> @Bandish
> 
> Can you predict my grant brother? Here are the details:
> 
> EOI Lodged: 26-Nov Age: 30 English :20 Degree: 20
> DOI: 11-Jan
> Occupation: Electrical Engg.
> Visa Lodged: 11-Mar
> Medical: 23-Mar
> Overseas PCC added: 23-Mar
> 
> All documents have been submitted at this stage. I have no work experience claimed as well. Pretty simple and straight forward application.
> 
> I have noticed some grants recently in the last week coming in 40-45 days. What do you reckon?
> Just anxiously waiting!





Bandish said:


> There are few cases on immitracker for Feb 2019 month, where people have got grants in 40-41 days. Either DHA is planning on expediting the grants from Feb onward  or these are one-off cases where I assume... new CO interns work and learn the process with only one case in their hands and so they finish it fast ... just wild guess
> 
> The general trend still seems to be 90-110 days for early grants. So, go by this timeline for an early grant else global processing timelines ...
> 
> Wish you good luck


As I said in my previous post above, you may get your grant within 45 days if DHA is planning on this new strategy going further for recently lodged cases. Else, early June-2019.

Good luck


----------



## 189PR

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


Many Congratulations!! The last line is so apt, checking both of them has actually become an integral part everyday .


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Bandish, Saif
> 
> Please suggest on above query.
> 
> Cheers


As Usha mentioned, it could be risky. 



Usha Balla said:


> I had spoken to DHA customer service on this and they have responded that whichever comes first will knock out the older one.
> Its a risk you will be taking.


Looking at the trends, your grant seems near. You are in a tricky situation. You should call DHA once to get suggestion for your scenario.
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Bandish

svj said:


> Hi everyone, need your suggestion/advise.
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier in one of my posts, we had lodged our Visa (261313, for family of 3) on 24th December 2018 with all relevant documents, PCC and medicals. We got CO contact today asking us to send the PTE score of my spouse. We had sent it earlier when we got the PTE score card and because of the same reason, we are unable to resend it. So I uploaded the original PTE score card again, confirmation email from Pearson stating that the score card is sent to DoHA along with the screenshot of the error in Pearson portal into Immi account against my spouse details. I dont see any Information Provided option to confirm that I have provided what they have requested for. Is there anything else that I should do immediately?
> I was praying for direct grant, but looks like that is not happening. How long do I have to wait again to get an update? Another 3-4 months?


There seems to be some issue - DHA not being able to view PTE scores 
Don't worry, sometimes in the forum we have seen grants after few days of CO contact. Though its not in our hands, hope your CO is free and just waiting for your reply  
Hope for the best , be prepared for the worst ...
Wish you good luck...


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Travel1122 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.
> 
> Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.
> 
> Details:
> ICT Business Analyst
> Invite - 11/11/18
> Visa lodge - 25/12/18
> Grant - 26/3/19
> 
> I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.
> 
> Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Utsav_ said:


> Thank you everyone for keeping this forum alive and assisting each other to be patient by spreading positive words. Got our grant yesterday 26.March.2019 after a long journey. Almost gave up when I couldn`t increase my scores in PTE. Got 79+ in all section after 14th attempt (took almost a year of improvisation to get 90 each band). Those who haven`t got grant, be patient..Grant is on your way.
> 
> 
> ICT System Analyst: 261112
> PTE: 20.06.2018 [ L-90 R-88 S-83 W-90]
> EOI updated: 21.06.2018 [75 points]
> ITA: 11.10. 2018
> Lodge: 15.10. 2018 [189]
> CO contact: 25.01. 2019 | Birth certificate again[0_0"]
> Responded to CO: 25.01.2019
> Grant: 26.03.2019


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


Congratulations azuprejo


----------



## Brat

Brat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who received their grants recently.
> 
> I have been following this thread silently for quite long time now, the information and support from this thread is really helped me a lot. Just a quick update on my application progress so far, I recieved my 189 invitation for ICT BA (26111) on oct 11 2018 and lodged my application on Oct 29th 2018. I was contacted by CO on jan 14 2019 for Additional relationship docs to submit. It’s been 70+ Days since the CO contact and I haven’t heard anything from them yet.
> 
> So far I’m seeing more grants for other ICT category but not for Business Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any idea on this? On average how long it usually takes to get grant after CO contact?
> 
> Appreciate your comments/responses to the above.


@Bandish, do you have any guess on my grant date/week? Thanks 😊


----------



## Rajesh arora

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


Congratulations


----------



## 189PR

Brat said:


> @Bandish, do you have any guess on my grant date/week? Thanks 😊


I would also like to know as my timelines are almost same as yours.


----------



## HumbleExpat

AmanThind said:


> Got the golden mail finally.
> Timelines as follows:
> 
> ANSZO Code: 261313
> 
> Invite : October 11, 2018
> 
> Lodged date: October 16, 2018
> 
> CO Contact: January 29, 2019(For form 80 and PTE scores to be sent online)
> 
> Grant date : March 25, 2019


Many Congratulations..!


----------



## HumbleExpat

manojsharmakkr said:


> Hi all forum members
> I am really happy to share the news that i got my visa approved today for a family of 3.
> I lodged my visa on 16 Oct and got a CO contact for form 80 on 30 January 2019. I replied on 16 Feb. Our Medical expired on 14 Feb. I am an onshore applicant. I didn’t claim work experience points but used it for my skill assessment and i didn’t upload any work related documents. However, i declared all my work experiences in form 80.
> This forum has been really helpful throughout the visa process.
> Thanks to everyone


Congrats buddy..!


----------



## Saif

Usha Balla said:


> I had spoken to DHA customer service on this and they have responded that whichever comes first will knock out the older one.
> Its a risk you will be taking.


Thanks Usha for confirming this. So there is no priority as such. Clear as mud!


----------



## mongapb05

Hello Guys,

Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.

So be calm and let it takes its own time. 
Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.


----------



## nelutla

mongapb05 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.
> 
> So be calm and let it takes its own time.
> Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.


have u submitted SD or company letter head for RnR


----------



## 189PR

mongapb05 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.
> 
> So be calm and let it takes its own time.
> Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.


Congratulations !! Enjoy your moment :music::dance:


----------



## hena15

mongapb05 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.
> 
> So be calm and let it takes its own time.
> Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.


Congrats


----------



## nkvijayran

*Visa Priority*

Hi Usha,

I have a confusion in your statement:

"I had spoken to DHA customer service on this and they have responded that whichever comes first will knock out the older one.
Its a risk you will be taking."


Say for example I applied for 2 Visas, Visa A and Visa B, now which one is correct:

1. By your statement, If Visa A is granted first then Visa B which is still in progress gets cancelled automatically.
OR
2. If Visa A is granted first and later if Visa B is also granted then on it's grant, Visa A is cancelled automatically.

Please suggest

Cheers


----------



## snitu13

Is there anyone with 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) who got grant lately? If yes, please mention timelines, points and if it was direct grant.

Thanks!


----------



## Saif

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> I have a confusion in your statement:
> 
> "I had spoken to DHA customer service on this and they have responded that whichever comes first will knock out the older one.
> Its a risk you will be taking."
> 
> 
> Say for example I applied for 2 Visas, Visa A and Visa B, now which one is correct:
> 
> 1. By your statement, If Visa A is granted first then Visa B which is still in progress gets cancelled automatically.
> OR
> 2. If Visa A is granted first and later if Visa B is also granted then on it's grant, Visa A is cancelled automatically.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Cheers


...2


----------



## Utsav_

Bandish said:


> 14 Attempts  ... You have will power ... Hats off :yo:


Thank you..Luck wanted to play a game and I couldn`t say no to it....was always short by 1 or 2 marks. But this has helped me to remain calm at every circumstances.


----------



## Rajesh arora

mongapb05 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.
> 
> So be calm and let it takes its own time.
> Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.


Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> ...2


And to add to it. DHA advise us to withdraw any undecided visa applications after 189 visa grant.

Excerpt from the visa letter:
"You may want to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have lodged with us. If you are granted another substantive visa your Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare. To withdraw any other visa applications, you mustadvise us in writing."


----------



## SG

mongapb05 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.
> 
> So be calm and let it takes its own time.
> Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.


Congratulations


----------



## Usha Balla

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> I have a confusion in your statement:
> 
> "I had spoken to DHA customer service on this and they have responded that whichever comes first will knock out the older one.
> Its a risk you will be taking."
> 
> 
> Say for example I applied for 2 Visas, Visa A and Visa B, now which one is correct:
> 
> 1. By your statement, If Visa A is granted first then Visa B which is still in progress gets cancelled automatically.
> OR
> 2. If Visa A is granted first and later if Visa B is also granted then on it's grant, Visa A is cancelled automatically.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Cheers


Point 2 is correct. 
The only thing that’s stopping me is a point where both get granted on same day without and gap to withdraw the visitor visa. 
Let me know if u get any other inputs from ur agent


----------



## Poojag

Hi... Can someone please try and predict my grant date based on your experiences and knowledge..

Lodgement date: 30th July
1st CO contact: 2nd Nov 
Responded to CO contact: 9th Nov

Still waiting for grant..


----------



## jayanthps

Hello fellow aspirants,

My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support. 

To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May. 

Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:

1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?

2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?

3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport. 

4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.

Cheers


----------



## mri

asad.chem said:


> How can one email CO?? I have received email from ]... How can I email my CO?? Please reply


Sorry, I meant the department. You cannot contact the case officer directly on email.


----------



## hena15

jayanthps said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support.
> 
> To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May.
> 
> Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:
> 
> 1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?
> 
> 2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?
> 
> 3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poojag

jayanthps said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support.
> 
> To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May.
> 
> Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:
> 
> 1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?
> 
> 2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?
> 
> 3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations! Can you also post the timelines of your journey.. even I am stuck into this process for more than 2 years now.. 

Thanks.


----------



## SG

jayanthps said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support.
> 
> To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May.
> 
> Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:
> 
> 1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?
> 
> 2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?
> 
> 3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations Jayanth 

1. No stamping of passports. Once you cross the Australian Immigration counter, that's it.

2. Hire a cab to go to your reserved an accommodation at Airbnb near Avalon airport.

3. 
Medicare
Tax number
Bank account
Private health insurance

4. I haven't researched on this. Others can suggest.

Wishing you and your family a very happy and safe journey.


----------



## Rajesh arora

jayanthps said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support.
> 
> To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May.
> 
> Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:
> 
> 1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?
> 
> 2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?
> 
> 3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations


----------



## mongapb05

nelutla said:


> have u submitted SD or company letter head for RnR


Thanks, everyone for their wishes. 

I have only submitted SD for my second company, but I did not claim points for it. For Rest, I submitted RNR on company letter head.


----------



## shellady

Hi guys!

So happy to tell you that I have received grant today after 97 days of waiting. Thank you, this forum has been really helpful; especially those who have answered my few inquiries here. I had so much worry that we will be contacted by CO instead of receiving direct grant since CO contact will bring complications to our timeline. But so grateful that we have received direct grant today.

Again, thank you and best of luck to all those still undergoing visa application process!


----------



## hena15

shellady said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So happy to tell you that I have received grant today after 97 days of waiting. Thank you, this forum has been really helpful; especially those who have answered my few inquiries here. I had so much worry that we will be contacted by CO instead of receiving direct grant since CO contact will bring complications to our timeline. But so grateful that we have received direct grant today.
> 
> Again, thank you and best of luck to all those still undergoing visa application process!


Many congratulations!!! Enjoy the moment


----------



## sharma.shailender

Congratulations !!!

Since the time for your IED is very less, I would suggest you to try for a IED waiver. Just write them an email requesting IED waiver and mention that you have young kids and it's very difficult & expensive to plan the trip at such a short notice. I have seen the cases, where they replied within a couple of working days and granted the waiver for IED. 

This could save a lot of money and time. So it's worth trying.



jayanthps said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support.
> 
> To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May.
> 
> Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:
> 
> 1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?
> 
> 2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?
> 
> 3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Travel1122

Hi Saif,

I sent you a Pm to add me to the whatsapp group. Please if you can.

Thanks again.



Saif said:


> Travel1122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my direct grant yesterday. Thanks to all on this group. Its so so helpful.
> 
> Saif, NB, Santhosh, Bandish and all others are so very helpful, cant thank you guys enough.
> 
> Details:
> ICT Business Analyst
> Invite - 11/11/18
> Visa lodge - 25/12/18
> Grant - 26/3/19
> 
> I uploaded a few documents in between, like passport renewal etc.
> 
> Please let me know if there is any question that I can help on.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate...thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## mayankagrawalcetpa

Congratulations..  Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## Saif

Travel1122 said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> I sent you a Pm to add me to the whatsapp group. Please if you can.
> 
> Thanks again.


I did reply mate with a link...sent again...check your PM


----------



## Saif

jayanthps said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support.
> 
> To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May.
> 
> Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:
> 
> 1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?
> 
> 2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?
> 
> 3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations Jayantha!

1. Nothing is required as your visa is electronic and linked to your PP.

2. Take Uber from airport. With your UK DL you can drive for 3 months. Public transport in CBD is free and not crowded during non peak hours. Best use it...

3. Medicare, Ceterlink, Bank Account, though all can be done later as well. Might as well have a look around a bit, this will help you acclimatize with the environment and give you a fair idea of places where you might intend to live later on when you move.

4. Tap water is potable everywhere, drink to your fill


----------



## mayankagrawalcetpa

*Required study material for PTE*

Hello Everyone, 
Those who have cleared the exam with 79+
Congratulations and enjoy your moments.
if possible
Please share your study material, tips, template or any specific information for a topic. 
If anyone was doing any online or personal coaching and guide us for that
Thanks in advance


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations to all the folks who received their grants today Good luck 🙂


----------



## svj

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Hi SVJ,
> 
> Nothing much you can do now. Just wait for the grant. Even I don't have information provided button available for me. When I called DHA they said that the docs are received and will be processed as per the guidelines.
> 
> Someone from other forum emailed DHA and got a reply that for these type of applications information provided button will not be provided and every time you upload new documents the DHA will be notified about it.
> 
> Logically what I think is our applications will be taken into consideration once the 28 days time is over after CO contact, since we don't have Information provide button available to notify CO or DHA.
> 
> So the bottom line of the story is WAITING.... WAITING.... WAITING
> 
> ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR SPEEDY GRANT
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply Sudarshan. But I am frustrated since I had provided the documents already as per the requirement and because of a technical issue, me and my family are suffering.


----------



## svj

sohanbir said:


> Hi have read people attaching email confirmation received from pte that says the score has been sent to DHA. You can also do the same. I have also applied for Visa and have attached the email to avoid co contact.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi mate, you did the right thing. I have uploaded the email from Pearson which states clearly that the score has been sent to DHA. But looks like lot of people are getting CO Contact these days for PTE score to be sent. So I am assuming there is technical error or something due to which people like me have to wait for few more months.


----------



## svj

Bandish said:


> There seems to be some issue - DHA not being able to view PTE scores
> Don't worry, sometimes in the forum we have seen grants after few days of CO contact. Though its not in our hands, hope your CO is free and just waiting for your reply
> Hope for the best , be prepared for the worst ...
> Wish you good luck...


Thanks Bandish, I hope your words come true like your predictions  Hope my CO is free and will look into our case and give us the grant asap :fingerscrossed:


----------



## svj

I have another question, since CO has contacted and has asked only for PTE score to be sent, does it mean that the rest of the documentation are verified?


----------



## Rajesh arora

shellady said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So happy to tell you that I have received grant today after 97 days of waiting. Thank you, this forum has been really helpful; especially those who have answered my few inquiries here. I had so much worry that we will be contacted by CO instead of receiving direct grant since CO contact will bring complications to our timeline. But so grateful that we have received direct grant today.
> 
> Again, thank you and best of luck to all those still undergoing visa application process!


Congratulations


----------



## lemxam

Saif said:


> File EOI with 70 now and increase later, you never know of a rule (which is not yet made) that says, "...all EOIs filed before July 1 2019 will not be impacted by this decision"



Okay. If i submit EOI now with 70 points and add 5 extra points, say, in July (after passing CCL test), my EOI application will be considered as lodged in March 2019 and not in July 2019?

But next financial year, there will be new rounds with new invitation numbers each month. Then it may not be enough to have 75 to get an invite. With this new migration policy changes, it easily can get to 80 points as minimum limit to get an invite.


----------



## Divkasi

mongapb05 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.
> 
> So be calm and let it takes its own time.
> Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

shellady said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to tell you that I have received grant today after 97 days of waiting. Thank you, this forum has been really helpful; especially those who have answered my few inquiries here. I had so much worry that we will be contacted by CO instead of receiving direct grant since CO contact will bring complications to our timeline. But so grateful that we have received direct grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you and best of luck to all those still undergoing visa application process!




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

jayanthps said:


> Hello fellow aspirants,
> 
> My family and I got our grant yesterday. It was a dreadful process for almost 2 years since I gave first IELTS test and out of words to describe the satisfaction of seeing the light at the end of it. Thank you everyone for insights and moral support.
> 
> To make the struggle harder, DHA has given just over a month of time for us to make initial entry, sad. Booked flights for us and starting on 4th May for validation trip. Landing in Melbourne on 5th May and returning on 10th May.
> 
> Couple of questions, helpful if you can answer:
> 
> 1. Since IED is just over a month, my tickets got expensive. My port of entry is AVV(Avalon Airport), Melbourne. Do they do the initial entry stamping in all airports alike? or any restrictions?
> 
> 2. I have a 4 months old son and 3 yrs old daughter, what is the best mode of transportation? Trains and buses are inconvenience with kids with us. I was considering renting a car, but first time in Aus, not sure how things work in terms of driving license, traffic rules etc.(I've driven in the US(Held a driving permit) and UK. Is it different? Suggestions on insurance covers for rental cars?
> 
> 3. I have 5 days. Not really looking forward to explore Melbourne because of kids. Any suggestions on things I can accomplish(related PR et all) while staying at home or head out alone? I've reserved an accommodation on Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 4. Need information on drinking water. Is tap water potable? Planning to stock packaged bottles to be safe as soon as I touchdown, but any alternatives can save me some money and effort to carry it.
> 
> Cheers




Many congratulations.and all the best


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta225

Hi fellow members,

My visa application was submitted on 10th October and i received a CO contact on January 25th, where i was asked for a host of documents like tax statements, salary slips, bank statements, etc. for me and functional English proof for wife. I submitted all of them (around 150 pages worth of documents) on February 15th. Now i have received another request for more information, but fortunately only for 'Further evidence of overseas study - Bachelor transcripts'. A few questions:-

1. Does it mean the previous open items (work experience proof, functional English, etc.) are done and dusted and they are satisfied?
2. If i understand correctly, the overseas study means the bachelor's degree completed in India (I am a B Tech). If yes, all they're asking for is degree and each semester's marksheet?

TIA


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Mayank, I tried to PM you but you have opted to not to receive any pm from anyone. Please pm me I'll give you pte material I have

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## umsal

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Hi SVJ,
> 
> Nothing much you can do now. Just wait for the grant. Even I don't have information provided button available for me. When I called DHA they said that the docs are received and will be processed as per the guidelines.
> 
> Someone from other forum emailed DHA and got a reply that for these type of applications information provided button will not be provided and every time you upload new documents the DHA will be notified about it.
> 
> Logically what I think is our applications will be taken into consideration once the 28 days time is over after CO contact, since we don't have Information provide button available to notify CO or DHA.
> 
> So the bottom line of the story is WAITING.... WAITING.... WAITING
> 
> ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR SPEEDY GRANT
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Hi Sudarshan , SVJ,

I am in a similar situation where my CO had asked me to provide evidence of my spouse' s functional English capablity and I don't have the information provided button to notify the CO.

It seems like the button will only appear if the Application Changes from the "Received" State into either the "Initial Assessment" or "Further Assessment" States

I attempted to call the DHA Customer care earlier in this regard, and they suggested filling up the ImmiAccount Technical Support Form for technical help. However, I don't seem to find an option relevant to this case in the technical support form an, so I didn't submit the form.

Are you aware of any success in such cases with the ImmiAccount Technical Support Form ?

I hope the COs get to our applications soon and we end up with a quick grant


----------



## asad.chem

azuprejo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally my day has come, got the grant letter around 10.15AM IST, for Family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all the members in this group, you guys helped me with so many important suggestions..
> 
> Checking this forum and Immitracker has become part of life.


Congratulations... Best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## balaaspire17

shellady said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to tell you that I have received grant today after 97 days of waiting. Thank you, this forum has been really helpful; especially those who have answered my few inquiries here. I had so much worry that we will be contacted by CO instead of receiving direct grant since CO contact will bring complications to our timeline. But so grateful that we have received direct grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you and best of luck to all those still undergoing visa application process!




Congrats! All the best for your future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGupta

Hi Guys,

Happy to inform you all that I got the grant letter yesterday. This group has helped a lot in clarifying the doubts promptly, special thanks to Prettyisotonic. Hats off!!

Do we have any other forum where you can discuss about next steps and any specific points to consider for
- Initial Entry
- Permanent stay
- Job Search
and all

Thanks again for all the support from all of the wonderful guys in this forum.


----------



## SG

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> My visa application was submitted on 10th October and i received a CO contact on January 25th, where i was asked for a host of documents like tax statements, salary slips, bank statements, etc. for me and functional English proof for wife. I submitted all of them (around 150 pages worth of documents) on February 15th. Now i have received another request for more information, but fortunately only for 'Further evidence of overseas study - Bachelor transcripts'. A few questions:-
> 
> 1. Does it mean the previous open items (work experience proof, functional English, etc.) are done and dusted and they are satisfied?
> 2. If i understand correctly, the overseas study means the bachelor's degree completed in India (I am a B Tech). If yes, all they're asking for is degree and each semester's marksheet?
> 
> TIA


Hi Sumit,

Transcript is a consolidated markslist with all the subjects of each semester. So in your case, since you have completed Bachelor of Technology, all the subjects including the grades of 8 semesters together (consolidated) will be reflecting in the Transcript . On top of the page, it will be mentioned as Transcript.

The University issues a Transcript. So, check with your University of how to apply for the Transcript for your Bachelor's Degree.


----------



## SG

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant letter yesterday. This group has helped a lot in clarifying the doubts promptly, special thanks to Prettyisotonic. Hats off!!
> 
> Do we have any other forum where you can discuss about next steps and any specific points to consider for
> - Initial Entry
> - Permanent stay
> - Job Search
> and all
> 
> Thanks again for all the support from all of the wonderful guys in this forum.


Congratulations AGupta


----------



## SG

umsal said:


> Hi Sudarshan , SVJ,
> 
> I am in a similar situation where my CO had asked me to provide evidence of my spouse' s functional English capablity and I don't have the information provided button to notify the CO.
> 
> It seems like the button will only appear if the Application Changes from the "Received" State into either the "Initial Assessment" or "Further Assessment" States
> 
> I attempted to call the DHA Customer care earlier in this regard, and they suggested filling up the ImmiAccount Technical Support Form for technical help. However, I don't seem to find an option relevant to this case in the technical support form an, so I didn't submit the form.
> 
> Are you aware of any success in such cases with the ImmiAccount Technical Support Form ?
> 
> I hope the COs get to our applications soon and we end up with a quick grant


Hi umsal,

Have a look at this link regarding - "If you DON'T see the button : Yes, I have provided all the information required" :- https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-163.html#post14834186


----------



## Divkasi

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant letter yesterday. This group has helped a lot in clarifying the doubts promptly, special thanks to Prettyisotonic. Hats off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have any other forum where you can discuss about next steps and any specific points to consider for
> 
> - Initial Entry
> 
> - Permanent stay
> 
> - Job Search
> 
> and all
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the support from all of the wonderful guys in this forum.




Congratulations


----------



## Usha Balla

Got my grant today!!
Thank you all for your prayers!


----------



## SG

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!


Congratulations Usha . Kindly share your timelines.


----------



## balaaspire17

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!




Congrats! It’s been a long wait, now you can live happily and reunite with your family! All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant letter yesterday. This group has helped a lot in clarifying the doubts promptly, special thanks to Prettyisotonic. Hats off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have any other forum where you can discuss about next steps and any specific points to consider for
> 
> - Initial Entry
> 
> - Permanent stay
> 
> - Job Search
> 
> and all
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the support from all of the wonderful guys in this forum.




Congrats! All the best for your future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asad.chem

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!


Congrats... Congrats ... Now our hopes are getting higher .... InshaALLAH you will succeed in your future endeavors as well


----------



## majjji

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!


Many congrats usha balla

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Usha Good luck


Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!


----------



## PSA

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!


Congrats! What was the CO contact for?


----------



## Divkasi

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!




Oh wow many congratulations usha . And all the best


----------



## Usha Balla

I thank you all for your wishes. Too happy to respond personally on each wish. Sorry 🙂
The co contact was for a list of items:
1. RnR letters
2. PF statements
3. Medicals for my husband as they had expired.

Timelines:
Lodged on : 18th Aug 2018
Co contact: 7th Nov 2018
Responded on: 26th Nov 2018
Grant: 28th March 2018

The grant is with my agent. I saw in mirror account. So need to check the IED.


----------



## nelutla

Usha Balla said:


> I thank you all for your wishes. Too happy to respond personally on each wish. Sorry 🙂
> The co contact was for a list of items:
> 1. RnR letters
> 2. PF statements
> 3. Medicals for my husband as they had expired.
> 
> Timelines:
> Lodged on : 18th Aug 2018
> Co contact: 7th Nov 2018
> Responded on: 26th Nov 2018
> Grant: 28th March 2018
> 
> The grant is with my agent. I saw in mirror account. So need to check the IED.


congrats co contacted for RnR on company letterhead or u have submitted on SD


----------



## Usha Balla

nelutla said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you all for your wishes. Too happy to respond personally on each wish. Sorry 🙂
> The co contact was for a list of items:
> 1. RnR letters
> 2. PF statements
> 3. Medicals for my husband as they had expired.
> 
> Timelines:
> Lodged on : 18th Aug 2018
> Co contact: 7th Nov 2018
> Responded on: 26th Nov 2018
> Grant: 28th March 2018
> 
> The grant is with my agent. I saw in mirror account. So need to check the IED.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats co contacted for RnR on company letterhead or u have submitted on SD
Click to expand...

Both. I submitted SD when I lodged visa. Then gave rnr on company letterhead.


----------



## JT86

Usha Balla said:


> I thank you all for your wishes. Too happy to respond personally on each wish. Sorry 🙂
> The co contact was for a list of items:
> 1. RnR letters
> 2. PF statements
> 3. Medicals for my husband as they had expired.
> 
> Timelines:
> Lodged on : 18th Aug 2018
> Co contact: 7th Nov 2018
> Responded on: 26th Nov 2018
> Grant: 28th March 2018
> 
> The grant is with my agent. I saw in mirror account. So need to check the IED.


Congrats Usha! All the best! Your grant gives me hope 😀


----------



## RRSha

Anyone with 26th Nov lodgement date still waiting for a CO contact or a DG??? I am wondering what is taking so long with our application. I have ensured we have given all the documents. 
We need to plan so much post the grant and before the IED  The wait is pretty bad!


----------



## divya1991

Hello everyone!

Ive been reading this forum and hope someone can help me out.

I gave my PTE in June 2016 which expires June 2019. I had scored a "superior english" score back then.

Recently, I submitted EOI for the 189 visa (System Analyst) on 15 Jan 2019 with 70 points. This automatically increased to 75 on 1st Feb 2019 when I completed one year of work in Australia (Melbourne).

My query is that, will my EOI be valid after June 2019 since my PTE score will be invalid after that? Will I be safe to provide a new score to the case officer after I receive the invitation (which I am assuming would be in October based on my points)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SG

divya1991 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Ive been reading this forum and hope someone can help me out.
> 
> I gave my PTE in June 2016 which expires June 2019. I had scored a "superior english" score back then.
> 
> Recently, I submitted EOI for the 189 visa (System Analyst) on 15 Jan 2019 with 70 points. This automatically increased to 75 on 1st Feb 2019 when I completed one year of work in Australia (Melbourne).
> 
> My query is that, will my EOI be valid after June 2019 since my PTE score will be invalid after that? Will I be safe to provide a new score to the case officer after I receive the invitation (which I am assuming would be in October based on my points)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Divya,

Since your PTE scores are expiring in June 2019, would request you to study and give the PTE exam before that.

Why this is so because when you receive an invitation / pre-invite, you will have to prove your points based on your EOI.

Now since your points have increased to 75, wait and see if you get the invitation / pre-invite before June 2019. Good Luck Divya!


----------



## akkash

*Confused*

Hi everyone,

So I notice in the attach documents section it shows Evidence of Australian Work Experience in the required section. That is the only document I have not attached. The reason for this is because I have not claimed any work experience points but I noticed my agent ticked 'yes' on related occupation experience in Australia and ''no'' on claiming points for experience. I want a DG but now I am confused if I will be asked by CO to submit work experience offer letter. Also, my work experience is as production systems engineer (current job) and my occupation is electrical engineer. I am not 100% sure if it can be stated as a related occupation. Can anyone please advise on this? TIA


----------



## cooljapes

Guys, Finally received my golden email. After a long wait run out at 175 days after lodgement and 395 days after I started the process.

Anzco 261313
Feb 26 2018:Idea conceived. 
Apr 24th 2018 : Pte 90
Acs : Jun 5th 2018 positive assessment. 
Invite :11 August 2018
PCC : 23rd August 2018
Medical : September 8th 2018
Lodgement: 04th October 2018
Co contact: 21st January 2019 (Kids medical) 
Grant 28th: March 2019
IED : AUG 23 2019.
Was waiting for long to write this .
Hope everyone gets it soon and importantly people in October and before get it sooner.

Regards
Jp 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

cooljapes said:


> Guys, Finally received my golden email. After a long wait run out at 175 days after lodgement and 395 days after I started the process.
> 
> Anzco 261313
> Feb 26 2018:Idea conceived.
> Apr 24th 2018 : Pte 90
> Acs : Jun 5th 2018 positive assessment.
> Invite :11 August 2018
> PCC : 23rd August 2018
> Medical : September 8th 2018
> Lodgement: 04th October 2018
> Co contact: 21st January 2019 (Kids medical)
> Grant 28th: March 2019
> IED : AUG 23 2019.
> Was waiting for long to write this .
> Hope everyone gets it soon and importantly people in October and before get it sooner.
> 
> Regards
> Jp
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




Many congratulations


----------



## Bandish

svj said:


> I have another question, since CO has contacted and has asked only for PTE score to be sent, does it mean that the rest of the documentation are verified?


No, not necessarily.


----------



## Bandish

lemxam said:


> Okay. If i submit EOI now with 70 points and add 5 extra points, say, in July (after passing CCL test), my EOI application will be considered as lodged in March 2019 and not in July 2019?
> 
> But next financial year, there will be new rounds with new invitation numbers each month. Then it may not be enough to have 75 to get an invite. With this new migration policy changes, it easily can get to 80 points as minimum limit to get an invite.


Anytime there is a change in points, the DOE (Date of Effect) of EOI changes to that new date when change happened. In your case, July 2019.

Don't worry too much, keep doing things which are in your hands... You will succeed.


----------



## Bandish

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> My visa application was submitted on 10th October and i received a CO contact on January 25th, where i was asked for a host of documents like tax statements, salary slips, bank statements, etc. for me and functional English proof for wife. I submitted all of them (around 150 pages worth of documents) on February 15th. Now i have received another request for more information, but fortunately only for 'Further evidence of overseas study - Bachelor transcripts'. A few questions:-
> 
> 1. Does it mean the previous open items (work experience proof, functional English, etc.) are done and dusted and they are satisfied?
> 2. If i understand correctly, the overseas study means the bachelor's degree completed in India (I am a B Tech). If yes, all they're asking for is degree and each semester's marksheet?
> 
> TIA



1. Seems so, but we cannot be 100% sure. 
2. Yes, your BTech from India. Had you not provided those before?


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!


Woow.... Super news Usha... 
Enjoy the moment...
Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

Usha Balla said:


> I thank you all for your wishes. Too happy to respond personally on each wish. Sorry 🙂
> The co contact was for a list of items:
> 1. RnR letters
> 2. PF statements
> 3. Medicals for my husband as they had expired.
> 
> Timelines:
> Lodged on : 18th Aug 2018
> Co contact: 7th Nov 2018
> Responded on: 26th Nov 2018
> Grant: 28th March 2018
> 
> The grant is with my agent. I saw in mirror account. So need to check the IED.


You should be able to download the Grant letters from the mirror account and check the IED for yourself.


----------



## Usha Balla

Bandish said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you all for your wishes. Too happy to respond personally on each wish. Sorry 🙂
> The co contact was for a list of items:
> 1. RnR letters
> 2. PF statements
> 3. Medicals for my husband as they had expired.
> 
> Timelines:
> Lodged on : 18th Aug 2018
> Co contact: 7th Nov 2018
> Responded on: 26th Nov 2018
> Grant: 28th March 2018
> 
> The grant is with my agent. I saw in mirror account. So need to check the IED.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to download the Grant letters from the mirror account and check the IED for yourself.
Click to expand...

Did that now! Thank you!
IED: 28th Aug'2019


----------



## Ahs_Mal

By the grace of Almighty, we (family of four) have been granted PR.
Special thanks to NB and Welshtone, they have been very supportive and helpful throughout the journey.
Timelines:
EOI : 3rd April 2018 with 70 points under security specialist.
Invitation: 11th August 2018.
Visa Application: 4th October 2018.
CO contact: 25th January 2019.
Replied: 5th February 2019.
Grant: 28th March 2019.


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


mongapb05 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Happy to share the news that we (me & my wife) has got the most awaited Golden Email today. It is a DG after 164 days of lodgement.
> 
> So be calm and let it takes its own time.
> Thanks, everyone for their support and assistance.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


shellady said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So happy to tell you that I have received grant today after 97 days of waiting. Thank you, this forum has been really helpful; especially those who have answered my few inquiries here. I had so much worry that we will be contacted by CO instead of receiving direct grant since CO contact will bring complications to our timeline. But so grateful that we have received direct grant today.
> 
> Again, thank you and best of luck to all those still undergoing visa application process!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Brat said:


> @Bandish, do you have any guess on my grant date/week? Thanks 😊


You may get it next week, i.e., first week of April.
Wish you good luck


----------



## Divkasi

Ahs_Mal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, we (family of four) have been granted PR.
> Special thanks to NB and Welshtone, they have been very supportive and helpful throughout the journey.
> Timelines:
> EOI : 3rd April 2018 with 70 points under security specialist.
> Invitation: 11th August 2018.
> Visa Application: 4th October 2018.
> CO contact: 25th January 2019.
> Replied: 5th February 2019.
> Grant: 28th March 2019.




Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

189PR said:


> I would also like to know as my timelines are almost same as yours.


You could get it by mid April I feel ...
Wish you get sooner... 
All the Best !


----------



## SG

Ahs_Mal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, we (family of four) have been granted PR.
> Special thanks to NB and Welshtone, they have been very supportive and helpful throughout the journey.
> Timelines:
> EOI : 3rd April 2018 with 70 points under security specialist.
> Invitation: 11th August 2018.
> Visa Application: 4th October 2018.
> CO contact: 25th January 2019.
> Replied: 5th February 2019.
> Grant: 28th March 2019.


Congratulations Ahs_Mal


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


cooljapes said:


> Guys, Finally received my golden email. After a long wait run out at 175 days after lodgement and 395 days after I started the process.
> 
> Anzco 261313
> Feb 26 2018:Idea conceived.
> Apr 24th 2018 : Pte 90
> Acs : Jun 5th 2018 positive assessment.
> Invite :11 August 2018
> PCC : 23rd August 2018
> Medical : September 8th 2018
> Lodgement: 04th October 2018
> Co contact: 21st January 2019 (Kids medical)
> Grant 28th: March 2019
> IED : AUG 23 2019.
> Was waiting for long to write this .
> Hope everyone gets it soon and importantly people in October and before get it sooner.
> 
> Regards
> Jp
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

cooljapes said:


> Guys, Finally received my golden email. After a long wait run out at 175 days after lodgement and 395 days after I started the process.
> 
> Anzco 261313
> Feb 26 2018:Idea conceived.
> Apr 24th 2018 : Pte 90
> Acs : Jun 5th 2018 positive assessment.
> Invite :11 August 2018
> PCC : 23rd August 2018
> Medical : September 8th 2018
> Lodgement: 04th October 2018
> Co contact: 21st January 2019 (Kids medical)
> Grant 28th: March 2019
> IED : AUG 23 2019.
> Was waiting for long to write this .
> Hope everyone gets it soon and importantly people in October and before get it sooner.
> 
> Regards
> Jp
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations cooljapes


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


Ahs_Mal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, we (family of four) have been granted PR.
> Special thanks to NB and Welshtone, they have been very supportive and helpful throughout the journey.
> Timelines:
> EOI : 3rd April 2018 with 70 points under security specialist.
> Invitation: 11th August 2018.
> Visa Application: 4th October 2018.
> CO contact: 25th January 2019.
> Replied: 5th February 2019.
> Grant: 28th March 2019.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Poojag said:


> Hi... Can someone please try and predict my grant date based on your experiences and knowledge..
> 
> Lodgement date: 30th July
> 1st CO contact: 2nd Nov
> Responded to CO contact: 9th Nov
> 
> Still waiting for grant..


What's your ANZSCO code?
You have been waiting for a long time.

You could get it next week, I think 

Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations to everyone who received their grants today Good luck


----------



## divya1991

SG said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Since your PTE scores are expiring in June 2019, would request you to study and give the PTE exam before that.
> 
> Why this is so because when you receive an invitation / pre-invite, you will have to prove your points based on your EOI.
> 
> Now since your points have increased to 75, wait and see if you get the invitation / pre-invite before June 2019. Good Luck Divya!


Thank you very much for your response! 

Will my EOI expire in June 2019 if my invite doesnt come by then, since my PTE which is worth 20points will be invalid? Has anyone come across a case like this?

In that case I will update have to update my application and drop back to the bottom of the queue now. My current 485 visa expires in October :fingerscrossed:.
Ive applied for 190 as well but not sure if I will get it before oct...


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations to everyone who received their grants today Good luck


----------



## Bandish

mayankagrawalcetpa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Those who have cleared the exam with 79+
> Congratulations and enjoy your moments.
> if possible
> Please share your study material, tips, template or any specific information for a topic.
> If anyone was doing any online or personal coaching and guide us for that
> Thanks in advance


Hey Mayank,

I think there are other threads which discuss PTE in detail. Just search expat forum, you should get lot of help.

Few tips from my side:

Speaking:
1. No need to copy accents. Speak the way you do normally.
2. No need to hurry, go with a normal pace.
3. Do not pause for more than 3 seconds else recording stops.
4. If you find it difficult to explain a graph/ image, worst case you could repeat the same sentence but do not stop speaking.
5. Even if you miss words in 'repeat sentence', don't worry, they have margin for error considering we are humans 

Writing:
1. Essays have a specific format which you can check on youtube. General flow is :
-Introduction paragraph
- Example 1 paragraph (For/against the topic)
- Example 2 paragraph (For/against the topic)
- Conclusion
2. Summarize paragraph - Do not try to cover every minute detail. Just a high level sentence is required. A sentence as less as 10-15 words could give you full marks. If you find issues with punctuation, instead of losing marks over punctuation, try a very simple meaningful sentence with less punctuation.
3. Spellings are important.

Reading:
1. Practice and Vocabulary are key.
2. Read question and answers first to know what is being asked and then read the paragraph. Multiple Choice Questions have negative marking, so just mark answers for which you are 100% (May be 90%.. worst case) sure. Else leave it with selecting only one answer.
3. Rearrange paragraphs are scoring (my assumption), so invest more time in these.

Listening:
1. As the name suggest, listening is the key.  Concentrate and listen very very carefully and understand what the speaker is saying. Pause for a fraction of a second. Recollect and understand what speaker said. Now read the question. You will surely know the answer. On the contrary, if you have fast reading skills while listening, you could do that. 
2. Finish all questions (Very important).
3. Write sentence, the last activity is scoring (my assumption), every correct sentence will give you marks. Start with a capital letter and end with a full stop(This is very important).

And lastly, follow E2language tutorials on you tube.

Wish you good luck...
Hope you receive desired score.


----------



## jayanthps

Thank you


----------



## Bandish

divya1991 said:


> Thank you very much for your response!
> 
> Will my EOI expire in June 2019 if my invite doesnt come by then, since my PTE which is worth 20points will be invalid? Has anyone come across a case like this?
> 
> In that case I will update have to update my application and drop back to the bottom of the queue now. My current 485 visa expires in October :fingerscrossed:.
> Ive applied for 190 as well but not sure if I will get it before oct...


I remember a case from this forum, where they had got invite with expired PTE scores.
So, don't think EOI becomes invalid in this case. (My assumption).

Take the test soon if possible.

See the old post below:


rr1245 said:


> Same here. I have provided spouse PTE in immi account, however CO asked for it again. surprisingly they hv mentioned that PTE is valid for only 12 months while lodging visa in the request check list. she has given her test in April 2017 and we lodged in sep 2018.


----------



## RRSha

*Any clue on my grant date*

@Bandish

What date comes to your mind considering my application timelines? I have no clue what is taking so long


----------



## Brat

Bandish said:


> You may get it next week, i.e., first week of April.
> Wish you good luck


:amen: You are a legend. Appreciate your response Bandish


----------



## harpreet22

This is for people who are not sure about their Spouse's functional english proof. 

When I applied for 189 I was also not sure if my husband's PTE is valid as he gave the test more 12 months ago. As he got more than 45 in each module so I thought it is valid for 3 years so we attached the score report.

I had been also advised by few people in this forum that it should be ok - IT WAS NOT ACTUALLY.

I imported my visa application today in my immiaccount and checked that CO contacted on 4th March saying that spouse's functional english proof is invalid as the test was given more than 12 months ago. So my agent attached more qualification documents.

We received grant on 15th March.


----------



## Saif

lemxam said:


> Okay. If i submit EOI now with 70 points and add 5 extra points, say, in July (after passing CCL test), my EOI application will be considered as lodged in March 2019 and not in July 2019?
> 
> But next financial year, there will be new rounds with new invitation numbers each month. Then it may not be enough to have 75 to get an invite. With this new migration policy changes, it easily can get to 80 points as minimum limit to get an invite.


Mate, when the scores change, the DOE changes as well but getting into the queue early might save you should there by any time based new rule. I dont think 75 would be insufficient but definitely it will take more time I assume 1.5 to twice as much, about 7 months give or take...
Since the invites are skill based, 80 should become the new benchmark for extremely popular codes such as 2613 series for software engineers...shouldn't be a problem for you...just my opinion. But you have to be patient...good luck and best wishes.


----------



## SNANJARA

Hi friends 
I am new member and this is my first post. Though I have been reading the posts since almost one and a half month. Its a very helpful medium to express our doubts and gets clarifications from fellow members. 

Sweta


----------



## Saif

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> My visa application was submitted on 10th October and i received a CO contact on January 25th, where i was asked for a host of documents like tax statements, salary slips, bank statements, etc. for me and functional English proof for wife. I submitted all of them (around 150 pages worth of documents) on February 15th. Now i have received another request for more information, but fortunately only for 'Further evidence of overseas study - Bachelor transcripts'. A few questions:-
> 
> 1. Does it mean the previous open items (work experience proof, functional English, etc.) are done and dusted and they are satisfied?
> 2. If i understand correctly, the overseas study means the bachelor's degree completed in India (I am a B Tech). If yes, all they're asking for is degree and each semester's marksheet?
> 
> TIA


1. No one can say that for surety.
2. Yes, yes


----------



## Saif

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant letter yesterday. This group has helped a lot in clarifying the doubts promptly, special thanks to Prettyisotonic. Hats off!!
> 
> Do we have any other forum where you can discuss about next steps and any specific points to consider for
> - Initial Entry
> - Permanent stay
> - Job Search
> and all
> 
> Thanks again for all the support from all of the wonderful guys in this forum.


Congratulations AG


----------



## Poojag

Bandish said:


> Poojag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... Can someone please try and predict my grant date based on your experiences and knowledge..
> 
> Lodgement date: 30th July
> 1st CO contact: 2nd Nov
> Responded to CO contact: 9th Nov
> 
> Still waiting for grant..
> 
> 
> 
> What's your ANZSCO code?
> You have been waiting for a long time.
> 
> You could get it next week, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck ...
Click to expand...

Thanks .. My ANZSCO code is 261313. 
Also the CO contact was for evidence of functional English for my 3 year old daughter.. which i confirmed was not required and hence replied to them accordingly in 9 Nov.. have been waiting since then 😞


----------



## SNANJARA

Friends how can I message a forum member?


----------



## Saif

SNANJARA said:


> Friends how can I message a forum member?


Click on the username and send PM from menu. But, you need to have sufficient posts before that feature is enabled...I guess it is 5 posts...not sure


----------



## SNANJARA

Saif,

Brother I wanted to message my details for the whatsapp group you have created

Sweta


----------



## Bandish

Brat said:


> :amen: You are a legend. Appreciate your response Bandish


That would be too much for me to take... 

I am a forum member just like all of us here. 

Wish you good luck


----------



## jayanthps

Poojag said:


> Congratulations! Can you also post the timelines of your journey.. even I am stuck into this process for more than 2 years now..
> 
> Thanks.




Thank you. I'll give the rough timelines. I wouldn't blame the department or anyone but myself for the long process. Please note that I used a consultancy service for my PR visa process because I seldom had time to manage this.

My wife and I gave our IELTS test at around April 2017, results fetched us just 65 points. Unsatisfied, so planned to give the test again but got carried away with office work and business travel to UK. So managed to take PTE in Sept '17 and scored 90/90 in 3 areas and 89 in one. My points shot up to 75 and started the filing for my wife, daughter and myself. :amen:

There were some challenges to arrange the experience letters for ACS because I had changed too many companies during my professional tenure. Couldn't actively follow-up and get them because had to travel abroad on work for few more months again. 

By Feb '18, got the ACS done and filed EOI in March '18. Meanwhile we were expecting our second child and getting medicals done was a challenge. Chest X-ray is not done for carrying women beyond 1st semester, so had to get the HAP ID before we got into 2nd trimester. Luckily things fell in place and we finished PCC and MCC on time. Got ITA by April 2018 and submitted filled application immediately. My consultant said if we get the PR grant by Aug 2018, we could plan the baby's delivery in Aus and need not apply for additional PR for new born(~direct Aus passport). 

Unlucky. Wife entered 3rd trimester and still no sign of the grant. So had to inform the DHA to put my application on hold till baby delivery. This complicated things. :brick:

My son was born in Dec 2018, I filed visa class 101 for him after getting his birth certificate and passport in Jan 2019(passport was another challenge, even tatkal had a month long wait time for appointment). Submitted form 1022 with additional docs on 8th Feb 2019. Final waiting period started again.

Received grant on 26th March 2019 with IED on 10th May. :amen: 

Hope this helps. We have planned a validation trip during first week of May '19. Putting a 4 month old infant through this validation trip process is the next biggest challenge we have. Wish me luck :juggle:

And all the best for your journey, hope you get the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saif

SNANJARA said:


> Saif,
> 
> Brother I wanted to message my details for the whatsapp group you have created
> 
> Sweta


I cant PM you either.

However, just checking up with you...have you got your grant? Can you share your timelines? (will help you increase your posts )


----------



## Bandish

Poojag said:


> Thanks .. My ANZSCO code is 261313.
> Also the CO contact was for evidence of functional English for my 3 year old daughter.. which i confirmed was not required and hence replied to them accordingly in 9 Nov.. have been waiting since then 😞


Ohh... 
Wish you get your grant super soon... 
Don't know how you must be feeling about the delay in grant


----------



## Saif

Hello everyone who got their grants, a BIG Congratulations to all
Please see my 'like' on your post and read it as Congratulations!  , very hard to move to and fro while reading all posts


----------



## jayanthps

Congratulations!!


----------



## Poojag

jayanthps said:


> Poojag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Can you also post the timelines of your journey.. even I am stuck into this process for more than 2 years now..
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'll give the rough timelines. I wouldn't blame the department or anyone but myself for the long process. Please note that I used a consultancy service for my PR visa process because I seldom had time to manage this.
> 
> My wife and I gave our IELTS test at around April 2017, results fetched us just 65 points. Unsatisfied, so planned to give the test again but got carried away with office work and business travel to UK. So managed to take PTE in Sept '17 and scored 90/90 in 3 areas and 89 in one. My points shot up to 75 and started the filing for my wife, daughter and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were some challenges to arrange the experience letters for ACS because I had changed too many companies during my professional tenure. Couldn't actively follow-up and get them because had to travel abroad on work for few more months again.
> 
> By Feb '18, got the ACS done and filed EOI in March '18. Meanwhile we were expecting our second child and getting medicals done was a challenge. Chest X-ray is not done for carrying women beyond 1st semester, so had to get the HAP ID before we got into 2nd trimester. Luckily things fell in place and we finished PCC and MCC on time. Got ITA by April 2018 and submitted filled application immediately. My consultant said if we get the PR grant by Aug 2018, we could plan the baby's delivery in Aus and need not apply for additional PR for new born(~direct Aus passport).
> 
> Unlucky. Wife entered 3rd trimester and still no sign of the grant. So had to inform the DHA to put my application on hold till baby delivery. This complicated things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son was born in Dec 2018, I filed visa class 101 for him after getting his birth certificate and passport in Jan 2019(passport was another challenge, even tatkal had a month long wait time for appointment). Submitted form 1022 with additional docs on 8th Feb 2019. Final waiting period started again.
> 
> Received grant on 26th March 2019 with IED on 10th May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. We have planned a validation trip during first week of May '19. Putting a 4 month old infant through this validation trip process is the next biggest challenge we have. Wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the best for your journey, hope you get the grant soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for sharing this 😊 it was indeed a long journey for you but obviously a fruitful one.. and it gives me much needed positivity.. 

And all the very best for the new chapter in your life !!


----------



## hardy.ps

*Grant!!*

Hi Friends,

I have been following this thread from some time. I'm happy to share that me and my wife received the much awaited email today morning 5.30am IST. Below is our timeline

Code:261313 (Software Engineer)
Invite: 11 Nov 2018
Lodged: 17 Dec 2018 (PCC, Medical all submitted along with all other documents)
Direct Grant: 28 Mar 2019

Thank you all for your contributions and keep the forum going. It is really helping everyone a lot.


----------



## sumitgupta225

SG said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Transcript is a consolidated markslist with all the subjects of each semester. So in your case, since you have completed Bachelor of Technology, all the subjects including the grades of 8 semesters together (consolidated) will be reflecting in the Transcript . On top of the page, it will be mentioned as Transcript.
> 
> The University issues a Transcript. So, check with your University of how to apply for the Transcript for your Bachelor's Degree.


Thanks SG for your quick reply. I will try to contact them and understand the process


----------



## jayanthps

SG said:


> Congratulations Jayanth
> 
> 1. No stamping of passports. Once you cross the Australian Immigration counter, that's it.
> 
> 2. Hire a cab to go to your reserved an accommodation at Airbnb near Avalon airport.
> 
> 3.
> Medicare
> Tax number
> Bank account
> Private health insurance
> 
> 4. I haven't researched on this. Others can suggest.
> 
> Wishing you and your family a very happy and safe journey.


Thank you for the response. When I said transportation, not just between airport and accommodation but for the whole 5-day stay. Trip to super markets, nearby parks, some POIs etc. Either ways, thanks for your suggestions


----------



## SNANJARA

Saif,

No have lodged visa application on 7th March 2019


----------



## jayanthps

sharma.shailender said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> Since the time for your IED is very less, I would suggest you to try for a IED waiver. Just write them an email requesting IED waiver and mention that you have young kids and it's very difficult & expensive to plan the trip at such a short notice. I have seen the cases, where they replied within a couple of working days and granted the waiver for IED.
> 
> This could save a lot of money and time. So it's worth trying.


I have already booked flights. 2 yrs of wait mate!!! So didn't think twice, just started making arrangements for validation trip same afternoon 

Also, seeing the timelines of response from department, I'm hesitant to poke them for anything


----------



## SNANJARA

ANZCODE: 221111 (Accountant)

Timelines:
EOI- 2nd December 2017 (70 points)
Updated EOI - 24th August 2018 ( PTE 90/90/90/88)
ITA - 11th January 2019
Visa Appl - 7th March 2019

Sweta


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Hello everyone who got their grants, a BIG Congratulations to all
> Please see my 'like' on your post and read it as Congratulations!  , very hard to move to and fro while reading all posts


Yes, troublesome, they should change it and instead of a new page, the reply text box should open just below the post to not lose track, may be. 

I keep opening new windows from the main page I open, to not lose track.


----------



## jayanthps

Saif said:


> Congratulations Jayantha!
> 
> 1. Nothing is required as your visa is electronic and linked to your PP.
> 
> 2. Take Uber from airport. With your UK DL you can drive for 3 months. Public transport in CBD is free and not crowded during non peak hours. Best use it...
> 
> 3. Medicare, Ceterlink, Bank Account, though all can be done later as well. Might as well have a look around a bit, this will help you acclimatize with the environment and give you a fair idea of places where you might intend to live later on when you move.
> 
> 4. Tap water is potable everywhere, drink to your fill


Thanks a lot, Saif. Helps much


----------



## Saif

SNANJARA said:


> Saif,
> 
> No have lodged visa application on 7th March 2019


Sweta,

Well, it's very hard to say for me here since I cant PM you. We (the group members) have decided to open AMG (Australia Migration Group) to folks who have got their Grants or reached 3 months of waiting time post lodge. Also, a preferable condition is to be a little known here on EF, a few posts...a few rules unfortunately. This is to save everyone from privacy concerns.
I can see you are so deserving  would love to see you there in a few weeks. 

Know I made you feel bad today, sorry about that. I'm not the only one there 
You can always clear you doubts here...or PM me anytime. 

Cheers!
Saif


----------



## SNANJARA

Saif

No worries I understand. Hope to qualify soon.

Sweta


----------



## Elu

Congratulations 🎆 to all grant receivers. Enjoy your moments.


----------



## Saif

Elu said:


> Congratulations 🎆 to all grant receivers. Enjoy your moments.


Whenever you Congratulate someone sister, I am touched. Write a feedback on DHA form today...may help for faster processing someone told me.


----------



## Divkasi

hardy.ps said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this thread from some time. I'm happy to share that me and my wife received the much awaited email today morning 5.30am IST. Below is our timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Code:261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> 
> Lodged: 17 Dec 2018 (PCC, Medical all submitted along with all other documents)
> 
> Direct Grant: 28 Mar 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your contributions and keep the forum going. It is really helping everyone a lot.




Congratulations


----------



## Saif

SNANJARA said:


> Saif
> 
> No worries I understand. Hope to qualify soon.
> 
> Sweta


So relieved, thanks...you can also PM bssanthosh if you dont find me here or I'm late to respond...


----------



## ahmzzz

*Any predictions?*

Hi Folks,

Any Mechanical engineers here? I am wondering what's the flow of 233512 and other related engineering occupations in 189 grants process? Sorry, I just wanted to know any insights of how the trend is working atm(if it is ANZSCO code specific at all). 

Sorry if this question is too generic, I am a worried as the waiting is nerve wracking.

The details are:

*Invitation: 11oct2018(70pts)
Lodged: 1 nov2018
Done my medical and uploaded docs: 8nov 2018
Got married(overseas): 7dec2018
uploaded form 1022 and 1436 to add partner: 10feb2019
CO contact(asking for PCC from overseas & form80 for more info of address): 19feb2019
Another message from a different CO(confirmation of partner added+hap ID generated): 21feb2019
partner's medical done: 23feb2019
Uploaded my docs as requested on 19feb s56: 25feb2019 
Uploaded necessary docs I felt right in partner's (other documents): 25feb2019*

I wasn't informed about documents needed for partner so I just uploaded what I felt right. 
Have never heard anything back ever since..

Has anyone been in the same situation? is there anything abnormal here or should I just wait?

Any suggestions/pain relievers would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Sweta,
> 
> Well, it's very hard to say for me here since I cant PM you. We (the group members) have decided to open AMG (Australia Migration Group) to folks who have got their Grants or reached 3 months of waiting time post lodge. Also, a preferable condition is to be a little known here on EF, a few posts...a few rules unfortunately. This is to save everyone from privacy concerns.
> I can see you are so deserving  would love to see you there in a few weeks.
> 
> Know I made you feel bad today, sorry about that. I'm not the only one there
> You can always clear you doubts here...or PM me anytime.
> 
> Cheers!
> Saif


There is "Telegram" App where numbers remain private unlike Whatsapp. Though do not know other pros and cons of the app.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> There is "Telegram" App where numbers remain private unlike Whatsapp. Though do not know other pros and cons of the app.


had this discussion too, but WA is most popular so that was the obvious choice...but since we are trying to build a social circle for Ozzieland, we are not too worried, though extremely vigilant on non active members, sent a few PMs today 

DHA has done the background check for us...LOL


----------



## nikita9

HI All 

Could you please help me.

I got a second query, (different CO ) but this time the status is showing further assessment and Click Button for Information provided is not enable. However I have uploaded the required document. On fisrt query click button was enable. Is this normal ?

Thanks for help.

Thanks
Nikita


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> had this discussion too, but WA is most popular so that was the obvious choice...but since we are trying to build a social circle for Ozzieland, we are not too worried, though extremely vigilant on non active members, sent a few PMs today
> 
> DHA has done the background check for us...LOL



Hahahaha... :thumb: - "DHA has done the background check for us...LOL"


----------



## Bandish

nikita9 said:


> HI All
> 
> Could you please help me.
> 
> I got a second query, (different CO ) but this time the status is showing further assessment and Click Button for Information provided is not enable. However I have uploaded the required document. On fisrt query click button was enable. Is this normal ?
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Thanks
> Nikita


Few other members have mentioned this same issue. 
Probably some technical issue at their end or they are changing their systems.


----------



## Divkasi

nikita9 said:


> HI All
> 
> Could you please help me.
> 
> I got a second query, (different CO ) but this time the status is showing further assessment and Click Button for Information provided is not enable. However I have uploaded the required document. On fisrt query click button was enable. Is this normal ?
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Thanks
> Nikita




What was the co contact for??


----------



## Bandish

RRSha said:


> @Bandish
> 
> What date comes to your mind considering my application timelines? I have no clue what is taking so long


Liked the way you have put your question 
End of first week of April...

Wish you good luck


----------



## phlurker

I see some advice saying we should apply for TFN and Medicare upon Initial Entry. 

This is only for those who are not going back to their home countries right? Because TFN and Medicare require permanent addresses and are sent to you via post within 2 weeks. 

The thing one can do from overseas is usually open a bank account online within 3 months upon arrival. Please correct me if im mistaken. Thank you.


----------



## RRSha

*rrsha*



Bandish said:


> Liked the way you have put your question
> End of first week of April...
> 
> Wish you good luck


Thank you so much!!! I hope this works for me like it has for many others.


----------



## NB

phlurker said:


> I see some advice saying we should apply for TFN and Medicare upon Initial Entry.
> 
> This is only for those who are not going back to their home countries right? Because TFN and Medicare require permanent addresses and are sent to you via post within 2 weeks.
> 
> The thing one can do from overseas is usually open a bank account online within 3 months upon arrival. Please correct me if im mistaken. Thank you.


You are absolutely correct

Ignore those advising otherwise 

Cheers


----------



## phlurker

NB said:


> phlurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see some advice saying we should apply for TFN and Medicare upon Initial Entry.
> 
> This is only for those who are not going back to their home countries right? Because TFN and Medicare require permanent addresses and are sent to you via post within 2 weeks.
> 
> The thing one can do from overseas is usually open a bank account online within 3 months upon arrival. Please correct me if im mistaken. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct
> 
> Ignore those advising otherwise
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for clarifying this! 

Regards!


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Bandish said:


> Yes, troublesome, they should change it and instead of a new page, the reply text box should open just below the post to not lose track, may be.
> 
> I keep opening new windows from the main page I open, to not lose track.


What dedication bro..!

I'm visiting EF less often these days due to hectic days at work. So I agree with you that EF should have a thread type conversation to topics which will help keep track of conversations.


----------



## 189PR

Bandish said:


> You could get it by mid April I feel ...
> Wish you get sooner...
> All the Best !


Thanks Bandish, I really hope to get it soon, it's already been 155 days :faint:


----------



## hena15

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant letter yesterday. This group has helped a lot in clarifying the doubts promptly, special thanks to Prettyisotonic. Hats off!!
> 
> Do we have any other forum where you can discuss about next steps and any specific points to consider for
> - Initial Entry
> - Permanent stay
> - Job Search
> and all
> 
> Thanks again for all the support from all of the wonderful guys in this forum.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hena15

Usha Balla said:


> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!


Many congratulations Usha. Very happy to hear this  

I think yours was the most awaiting grant!!! All the best for the future!!


----------



## hena15

cooljapes said:


> Guys, Finally received my golden email. After a long wait run out at 175 days after lodgement and 395 days after I started the process.
> 
> Anzco 261313
> Feb 26 2018:Idea conceived.
> Apr 24th 2018 : Pte 90
> Acs : Jun 5th 2018 positive assessment.
> Invite :11 August 2018
> PCC : 23rd August 2018
> Medical : September 8th 2018
> Lodgement: 04th October 2018
> Co contact: 21st January 2019 (Kids medical)
> Grant 28th: March 2019
> IED : AUG 23 2019.
> Was waiting for long to write this .
> Hope everyone gets it soon and importantly people in October and before get it sooner.
> 
> Regards
> Jp
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## hena15

Ahs_Mal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, we (family of four) have been granted PR.
> Special thanks to NB and Welshtone, they have been very supportive and helpful throughout the journey.
> Timelines:
> EOI : 3rd April 2018 with 70 points under security specialist.
> Invitation: 11th August 2018.
> Visa Application: 4th October 2018.
> CO contact: 25th January 2019.
> Replied: 5th February 2019.
> Grant: 28th March 2019.


Congratulations!!


----------



## hena15

jayanthps said:


> Thank you. I'll give the rough timelines. I wouldn't blame the department or anyone but myself for the long process. Please note that I used a consultancy service for my PR visa process because I seldom had time to manage this.
> 
> My wife and I gave our IELTS test at around April 2017, results fetched us just 65 points. Unsatisfied, so planned to give the test again but got carried away with office work and business travel to UK. So managed to take PTE in Sept '17 and scored 90/90 in 3 areas and 89 in one. My points shot up to 75 and started the filing for my wife, daughter and myself. :amen:
> 
> There were some challenges to arrange the experience letters for ACS because I had changed too many companies during my professional tenure. Couldn't actively follow-up and get them because had to travel abroad on work for few more months again.
> 
> By Feb '18, got the ACS done and filed EOI in March '18. Meanwhile we were expecting our second child and getting medicals done was a challenge. Chest X-ray is not done for carrying women beyond 1st semester, so had to get the HAP ID before we got into 2nd trimester. Luckily things fell in place and we finished PCC and MCC on time. Got ITA by April 2018 and submitted filled application immediately. My consultant said if we get the PR grant by Aug 2018, we could plan the baby's delivery in Aus and need not apply for additional PR for new born(~direct Aus passport).
> 
> Unlucky. Wife entered 3rd trimester and still no sign of the grant. So had to inform the DHA to put my application on hold till baby delivery. This complicated things. :brick:
> 
> My son was born in Dec 2018, I filed visa class 101 for him after getting his birth certificate and passport in Jan 2019(passport was another challenge, even tatkal had a month long wait time for appointment). Submitted form 1022 with additional docs on 8th Feb 2019. Final waiting period started again.
> 
> Received grant on 26th March 2019 with IED on 10th May. :amen:
> 
> Hope this helps. We have planned a validation trip during first week of May '19. Putting a 4 month old infant through this validation trip process is the next biggest challenge we have. Wish me luck :juggle:
> 
> And all the best for your journey, hope you get the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations!!! Well deserved grant


----------



## hena15

hardy.ps said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread from some time. I'm happy to share that me and my wife received the much awaited email today morning 5.30am IST. Below is our timeline
> 
> Code:261313 (Software Engineer)
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Lodged: 17 Dec 2018 (PCC, Medical all submitted along with all other documents)
> Direct Grant: 28 Mar 2019
> 
> Thank you all for your contributions and keep the forum going. It is really helping everyone a lot.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Usha Balla

hena15 said:


> Usha Balla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today!!
> Thank you all for your prayers!
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations Usha. Very happy to hear this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think yours was the most awaiting grant!!! All the best for the future!!
Click to expand...

Thank you Hena!


----------



## sczachariah

LOL bro 😃😃

Sorry Using EF from mobile😩


----------



## sczachariah

LOL bro 😃😃



Saif said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is "Telegram" App where numbers remain private unlike Whatsapp. Though do not know other pros and cons of the app.
> 
> 
> 
> had this discussion too, but WA is most popular so that was the obvious choice...but since we are trying to build a social circle for Ozzieland, we are not too worried, though extremely vigilant on non active members, sent a few PMs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHA has done the background check for us...LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## nest47

189PR said:


> Thank You Bandish. CO requested for US state PCC . Its killing to wait as it's already been 145 days.


Hi 189PR,

Did you the CO contact you for the *FBI PCC* from USA or some state based PCC too ??
Could you please share the details of the CO Query in your case.

Thanks a ton !!


----------



## aldeep85

*Contact CO*

Hi Experts,

CO asked for couple of documents.How I can contact him for clarification or how will he know that documents are uploaded from my end.


----------



## mongapb05

Congratulation to everyone who received grant today, Enjoy your day


----------



## 189PR

nest47 said:


> Hi 189PR,
> 
> Did you the CO contact you for the *FBI PCC* from USA or some state based PCC too ??
> Could you please share the details of the CO Query in your case.
> 
> Thanks a ton !!


Hi nest47,

I had already submitted FBI PCC, the CO Contact was for State PCC.


----------



## am0gh

Hi 189PR, 

How long ago were you in the US(Or are you still there)? The reason I ask is on the DIBP site it says: _US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months._

I haven't lived in the US for over a year. I am wondering if I should apply for a state PCC, just in case in order to save time.


Thanks. 




189PR said:


> Thank You Bandish. CO requested for US state PCC . Its killing to wait as it's already been 145 days.


----------



## Saif

aldeep85 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO asked for couple of documents.How I can contact him for clarification or how will he know that documents are uploaded from my end.


Upload the docs in you immiaccount and press the 'information provided' button if enabled. Attach the same docs as a reply to the email you received for safety.


----------



## Bandish

aldeep85 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO asked for couple of documents.How I can contact him for clarification or how will he know that documents are uploaded from my end.


There is no facility to have a direct communication with CO.
Once you upload documents to immiaccount and press Information Provided button (Which is it seems missing these days, as other applicants have mentioned in forum), the CO gets to know. In case, the button is not there, I can only presume that the CO would look into documents only after 28 days.


----------



## aldeep85

Saif said:


> Upload the docs in you immiaccount and press the 'information provided' button if enabled. Attach the same docs as a reply to the email you received for safety.


Thank you for the reply but the button is not enables and additionally I cannot reply that email since its bouncing back


----------



## aldeep85

Saif said:


> Upload the docs in you immiaccount and press the 'information provided' button if enabled. Attach the same docs as a reply to the email you received for safety.


Thank you for the reply but the button is not enabled and additionally I cannot reply that email since its bouncing back layball:


----------



## aldeep85

Bandish said:


> There is no facility to have a direct communication with CO.
> Once you upload documents to immiaccount and press Information Provided button (Which is it seems missing these days, as other applicants have mentioned in forum), the CO gets to know. In case, the button is not there, I can only presume that the CO would look into documents only after 28 days.


Where I can check in the forum?


----------



## Saif

aldeep85 said:


> Thank you for the reply but the button is not enabled and additionally I cannot reply that email since its bouncing back layball:


Just upload the docs in the immiaccount and wait patiently...


----------



## Bandish

aldeep85 said:


> Where I can check in the forum?


You can use the Search facility on top of this page and search for 'information provided button'

See old posts below:



umsal said:


> Hi Sudarshan , SVJ,
> 
> I am in a similar situation where my CO had asked me to provide evidence of my spouse' s functional English capablity and I don't have the information provided button to notify the CO.
> 
> It seems like the button will only appear if the ApplicatiAon Changes from the "Received" State into either the "Initial Assessment" or "Further Assessment" States
> 
> I attempted to call the DHA Customer care earlier in this regard, and they suggested filling up the ImmiAccount Technical Support Form for technical help. However, I don't seem to find an option relevant to this case in the technical support form an, so I didn't submit the form.
> 
> Are you aware of any success in such cases with the ImmiAccount Technical Support Form ?
> 
> I hope the COs get to our applications soon and we end up with a quick grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi umsal,
> 
> Have a look at this link regarding - "If you DON'T see the button : Yes, I have provided all the information required" :- https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-163.html#post14834186
Click to expand...


----------



## raghavbajaj

Hello 

I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience). 

Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.

Please Help!!

TIA


----------



## Bandish

raghavbajaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience).
> 
> Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> TIA


It happens automatically and your EOI and points get updated. No need to go for new ACS if you have not changed your job.


----------



## Saif

raghavbajaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience).
> 
> Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> TIA


From which date? 
If you are completing 8 years from this date until today, your points will increase automatically provided you marked this employment as 'current'.
Cheers.


----------



## nest47

am0gh said:


> Hi 189PR,
> 
> How long ago were you in the US(Or are you still there)? The reason I ask is on the DIBP site it says: _US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months._
> 
> I haven't lived in the US for over a year. I am wondering if I should apply for a state PCC, just in case in order to save time.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I think it's quite clear from the Wording above that If anyone has not lived in US in last one year then we just need to submit FBI PCC..
State PCC is required only if you have lived in any state in US for more than 3 months..
But i would still let *189PR* apply..

*US temporary residents and visitors: *'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.


----------



## ShreyGotri

Hi Bandish, Saif

I have kept close track on immitracker from last couple of months ( like most of us!). And I have observed a trend as far as getting visa grant is concerned, that the CO usually picks cases of the next month at the start of a new month. So would I be wrong to expect/ Co contact in next couple of weeks?

Lodgement date : 05/01/2019
Code: ANZ233311 (Electrical engineer)

I need to mention that I have provided every possible document that was there to be provided.

I would appreciate your thoughts....


----------



## nest47

raghavbajaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience).
> 
> Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> TIA


I had the same doubt while filling my EOI.. and based on my research ( Seniors can confirm ) the only condition is that you should be in the same job which was last assessed on 12/2017 by ACS..
If that's the case you can update the EOI and should claim the points.

Hope it helps !


----------



## 189PR

am0gh said:


> Hi 189PR,
> 
> How long ago were you in the US(Or are you still there)? The reason I ask is on the DIBP site it says: _US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months._
> 
> I haven't lived in the US for over a year. I am wondering if I should apply for a state PCC, just in case in order to save time.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi am0gh,

I was in US till Feb 2018 but I was not aware of the requirement to submit State Police Clearance for the State in which we have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months, so it was a mistake from my side.


----------



## Bandish

ShreyGotri said:


> Hi Bandish, Saif
> 
> I have kept close track on immitracker from last couple of months ( like most of us!). And I have observed a trend as far as getting visa grant is concerned, that the CO usually picks cases of the next month at the start of a new month. So would I be wrong to expect/ Co contact in next couple of weeks?
> 
> Lodgement date : 05/01/2019
> Code: ANZ233311 (Electrical engineer)
> 
> I need to mention that I have provided every possible document that was there to be provided.
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts....


Yes, as per immitracker, thats what it looks like. New month cases picked up at the beginning of a month generally. 
You won't be wrong, but 'not positive'  to think of a CO contact instead of a grant. 
The general trend still seems to be 90-110 days for grants.
Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

ahmzzz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Any Mechanical engineers here? I am wondering what's the flow of 233512 and other related engineering occupations in 189 grants process? Sorry, I just wanted to know any insights of how the trend is working atm(if it is ANZSCO code specific at all).
> 
> Sorry if this question is too generic, I am a worried as the waiting is nerve wracking.
> 
> The details are:
> 
> *Invitation: 11oct2018(70pts)
> Lodged: 1 nov2018
> Done my medical and uploaded docs: 8nov 2018
> Got married(overseas): 7dec2018
> uploaded form 1022 and 1436 to add partner: 10feb2019
> CO contact(asking for PCC from overseas & form80 for more info of address): 19feb2019
> Another message from a different CO(confirmation of partner added+hap ID generated): 21feb2019
> partner's medical done: 23feb2019
> Uploaded my docs as requested on 19feb s56: 25feb2019
> Uploaded necessary docs I felt right in partner's (other documents): 25feb2019*
> 
> I wasn't informed about documents needed for partner so I just uploaded what I felt right.
> Have never heard anything back ever since..
> 
> Has anyone been in the same situation? is there anything abnormal here or should I just wait?
> 
> Any suggestions/pain relievers would be highly appreciated.


Your case is perfectly normal.  
There are applicants who have added spouse/ partner after lodging visa. Its just been over a month since your partner was added to the application, so it may take sometime more, may be a month.
So, just wait patiently for the grant ...  You never know your CO has plans to surprise you with an early grant 

Best Wishes
Bandish


----------



## deepak21

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant letter yesterday. This group has helped a lot in clarifying the doubts promptly, special thanks to Prettyisotonic. Hats off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have any other forum where you can discuss about next steps and any specific points to consider for
> 
> - Initial Entry
> 
> - Permanent stay
> 
> - Job Search
> 
> and all
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the support from all of the wonderful guys in this forum.


Congratulations.

Could you please share your timeline and IED.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

raghavbajaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience).
> 
> Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> TIA


Hi Raghav,

If you have left the "To Date" blank in your EOI while you filed your experience, then Skillselect will automatically increase the 5 points. And for any points change in your EOI, you would get an email from Skillselect with subject line: "You have received a message from Skillselect".


----------



## SG

ShreyGotri said:


> Hi Bandish, Saif
> 
> I have kept close track on immitracker from last couple of months ( like most of us!). And I have observed a trend as far as getting visa grant is concerned, that the CO usually picks cases of the next month at the start of a new month. So would I be wrong to expect/ Co contact in next couple of weeks?
> 
> Lodgement date : 05/01/2019
> Code: ANZ233311 (Electrical engineer)
> 
> I need to mention that I have provided every possible document that was there to be provided.
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts....


Hi Shrey,

Don't worry about CO contacts. Why in the first place are you looking for a CO contact ? There are people who get Direct Grant. It all depends on your documentation in ImmiAccount.


----------



## SG

ahmzzz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Any Mechanical engineers here? I am wondering what's the flow of 233512 and other related engineering occupations in 189 grants process? Sorry, I just wanted to know any insights of how the trend is working atm(if it is ANZSCO code specific at all).
> 
> Sorry if this question is too generic, I am a worried as the waiting is nerve wracking.
> 
> The details are:
> 
> *Invitation: 11oct2018(70pts)
> Lodged: 1 nov2018
> Done my medical and uploaded docs: 8nov 2018
> Got married(overseas): 7dec2018
> uploaded form 1022 and 1436 to add partner: 10feb2019
> CO contact(asking for PCC from overseas & form80 for more info of address): 19feb2019
> Another message from a different CO(confirmation of partner added+hap ID generated): 21feb2019
> partner's medical done: 23feb2019
> Uploaded my docs as requested on 19feb s56: 25feb2019
> Uploaded necessary docs I felt right in partner's (other documents): 25feb2019*
> 
> I wasn't informed about documents needed for partner so I just uploaded what I felt right.
> Have never heard anything back ever since..
> 
> Has anyone been in the same situation? is there anything abnormal here or should I just wait?
> 
> Any suggestions/pain relievers would be highly appreciated.


There are times when CO takes a longer time that we think that we'll receive the Grant soon. Have patience and faith. 

Hope you receive your Grant soon.


----------



## sameer_vbd

Guys!

I have been asked for medical checkup of my Kid after arrival in Aus (form 815). I am planning for validation trip only for now. Will that be an issue if do the medical checkup when we come permanently. Any body gone through this process?


----------



## NB

raghavbajaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I have one query regarding the skill assessment. My work experience is assessed till 12/2017. Now my experience is increased by 1 year and 3 months(more than 10 years in total so i want to get 15 points for experience).
> 
> Can someone please suggest , Do I need to do the skill assessment by ACS again or can i can update my total experience in EOI to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please Help!!
> 
> TIA


If you are continuing in the same company, designation, location and RnR as it was on the date of ACS assessment, then you can continue to claim points without a fresh assessment 

If even anyone of the parameters above have changed you should get yourself reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## ShreyGotri

Bandish said:


> ShreyGotri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish, Saif
> 
> I have kept close track on immitracker from last couple of months ( like most of us!). And I have observed a trend as far as getting visa grant is concerned, that the CO usually picks cases of the next month at the start of a new month. So would I be wrong to expect/ Co contact in next couple of weeks?
> 
> Lodgement date : 05/01/2019
> Code: ANZ233311 (Electrical engineer)
> 
> I need to mention that I have provided every possible document that was there to be provided.
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as per immitracker, thats what it looks like. New month cases picked up at the beginning of a month generally.
> You won't be wrong, but 'not positive'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to think of a CO contact instead of a grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The general trend still seems to be 90-110 days for grants.
> Wish you good luck
Click to expand...




SG said:


> ShreyGotri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish, Saif
> 
> I have kept close track on immitracker from last couple of months ( like most of us!). And I have observed a trend as far as getting visa grant is concerned, that the CO usually picks cases of the next month at the start of a new month. So would I be wrong to expect/ Co contact in next couple of weeks?
> 
> Lodgement date : 05/01/2019
> Code: ANZ233311 (Electrical engineer)
> 
> I need to mention that I have provided every possible document that was there to be provided.
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shrey,
> 
> Don't worry about CO contacts. Why in the first place are you looking for a CO contact ? There are people who get Direct Grant. It all depends on your documentation in ImmiAccount.
Click to expand...


Well as I mentioned I have extensively provided all documents to prove my experience points. But having said that I am preparing my mind for the worst and hoping for the best! 

I have seen people in this forum getting CO contact for things already uploaded. So was a bit worried. Hope my agent has uploaded everything provided to him.... fingers crossed 🙂


----------



## dragonmigrant

Hi Guys,

Just a quick doubt.I got my first CO contact to provide docs for my spouse on Jan 31 and I submitted the docs on Feb 6. Now I received another CO contact on March 26 asking to submit form 1281 (Australian Values form) for my wife which I submitted on the same day. My concern is, my medicals will be expired this week. Does that mean I will have to re-do the medicals even though I lodged my application in October? 

Thanks,
Dragon


----------



## yverma

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick doubt.I got my first CO contact to provide docs for my spouse on Jan 31 and I submitted the docs on Feb 6. Now I received another CO contact on March 26 asking to submit form 1281 (Australian Values form) for my wife which I submitted on the same day. My concern is, my medicals will be expired this week. Does that mean I will have to re-do the medicals even though I lodged my application in October?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dragon


If your wife is offshore than you may get another CO contact for remedicals.... In case she is onshore chances are high that remedicals request will not be there and you may get grant.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant

My wife's medicals are valid for another 10 months. I am concerned about mine. I am onshore and have been living here for 3.5 years now. Does that mean it should be fine without a re-medicals?


----------



## rahul80

Guys, it's been 4 months waiting for Aussie PR after lodging. Happy to say that I received a job offer from Canada/Toronto. So am moving there. Even though I'd have preferred Australia as my new home, I am quite done waiting. Flying out next week to the west side of the globe!


----------



## aarpriase

nest47 said:


> Hi 189PR,
> 
> Did you the CO contact you for the *FBI PCC* from USA or some state based PCC too ??
> Could you please share the details of the CO Query in your case.
> 
> Thanks a ton !!


Just fyi .. i have lodged with three PCC. 

1. FBI PCC
2. local city ( in US) PCC
3. PCC from Indian Consulate


----------



## Lovegill

No any grant today🤔


----------



## am0gh

nest47 said:


> I think it's quite clear from the Wording above that If anyone has not lived in US in last one year then we just need to submit FBI PCC..
> State PCC is required only if you have lived in any state in US for more than 3 months..
> But i would still let *189PR* apply..
> 
> *US temporary residents and visitors: *'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.


Thanks for the reply.

That's what I thought. But just double checking.


----------



## am0gh

189PR said:


> Hi am0gh,
> 
> I was in US till Feb 2018 but I was not aware of the requirement to submit State Police Clearance for the State in which we have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months, so it was a mistake from my side.


Thanks for the reply.

That helps. I was there till Oct-17 and lodged only Mar-19, so I think I should be ok. I will keep everything ready, in case CO asks I can start the process.


----------



## Usha Balla

dragonmigrant said:


> My wife's medicals are valid for anothe10 months. I am concerned about mine. I am onshore and have been living here for 3.5 years now. Does that mean it should be fine without a re-medicals?


You might be asked based on the discretion of the CO. My husband was asked to do them.


----------



## dragonmigrant

As per Immitracker, 2 people who got CO contacts on March 25 got their grants today. That is just 4 days after the CO contact. Looking good..!!


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck!



rahul80 said:


> Guys, it's been 4 months waiting for Aussie PR after lodging. Happy to say that I received a job offer from Canada/Toronto. So am moving there. Even though I'd have preferred Australia as my new home, I am quite done waiting. Flying out next week to the west side of the globe!


----------



## SG

rahul80 said:


> Guys, it's been 4 months waiting for Aussie PR after lodging. Happy to say that I received a job offer from Canada/Toronto. So am moving there. Even though I'd have preferred Australia as my new home, I am quite done waiting. Flying out next week to the west side of the globe!


Congratulations Rahul  Wish you all the best for Canada journey


----------



## NB

rahul80 said:


> Guys, it's been 4 months waiting for Aussie PR after lodging. Happy to say that I received a job offer from Canada/Toronto. So am moving there. Even though I'd have preferred Australia as my new home, I am quite done waiting. Flying out next week to the west side of the globe!


If you don’t intend to use the Australian PR, you can withdraw the application and ask for refund of processing fees

There is a small chance that some portion may be refunded 

Cheers


----------



## SG

NB said:


> If you don’t intend to use the Australian PR, you can withdraw the application and ask for refund of processing fees
> 
> There is a small chance that some portion may be refunded
> 
> Cheers





rahul80 said:


> Guys, it's been 4 months waiting for Aussie PR after lodging. Happy to say that I received a job offer from Canada/Toronto. So am moving there. Even though I'd have preferred Australia as my new home, I am quite done waiting. Flying out next week to the west side of the globe!


Rightly said by "NB". Rahul, have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/get-a-refund


----------



## rahul80

Thanks NB. My case is a little bit complicated. I've had a CO contact this week. I've been working for a non-institutional capital fund for 5 years, and i was paid through various investment holding companies. The CO said that he found my salary too high (???) and that he needed more proof on the link between these investment holding companies and the fund. I don't know how to prove the link (I have a letter from the Fund explicitly mentioning the link in my salary certificate). The business structure (because of taxation) is very complicated and I told the CO so. And Indian businesses overcomplicate, and overcomplicate their tax structures so the tax guy is super-confused. These guys spend half their time with tax consultants. Some of these cos are just shell companies with cash-profits on them, and hence I was paid through them.



NB said:


> If you don’t intend to use the Australian PR, you can withdraw the application and ask for refund of processing fees
> 
> There is a small chance that some portion may be refunded
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

rahul80 said:


> Thanks NB. My case is a little bit complicated. I've had a CO contact this week. I've been working for a non-institutional capital fund for 5 years, and i was paid through various investment holding companies. The CO said that he found my salary too high (???) and that he needed more proof on the link between these investment holding companies and the fund. I don't know how to prove the link (I have a letter from the Fund explicitly mentioning the link in my salary certificate). The business structure (because of taxation) is very complicated and I told the CO so. And Indian businesses overcomplicate, and overcomplicate their tax structures so the tax guy is super-confused. These guys spend half their time with tax consultants. Some of these cos are just shell companies with cash-profits on them, and hence I was paid through them.


You have to submit the evidence the best you can, maybe using a flow chart of the company ownership structure 

Leave the rest to the judgement of the co

If you get a NJL, you can consult a Mara agent and give a suitable reply

But as you are no longer intending to migrate to Australia, it is better to withdraw the application asap else if the co takes a adverse decision and rejects your application, you will have to report this refusal for the rest of your life in all future visa applications 

Cheers


----------



## ahmzzz

Bandish said:


> Your case is perfectly normal.
> There are applicants who have added spouse/ partner after lodging visa. Its just been over a month since your partner was added to the application, so it may take sometime more, may be a month.
> So, just wait patiently for the grant ...  You never know your CO has plans to surprise you with an early grant
> 
> Best Wishes
> Bandish


Thanks Bandish,

You are right, waiting patiently is the only option. I am positive about it and expecting grant somewhere in April as per the ongoing grants I see here. That's why I mentioned my ANZSCO to know if it could be different trend for a particular occupation?

anyways, appreciate your good wishes


----------



## rahul80

Thanks NB for the quick reply. Australia is a back-up option for me. I'd be very surprised if they issued an NJL letter for somebody with good credentials. If they do, I'd think about withdrawing at that point? What do you say?



NB said:


> You have to submit the evidence the best you can, maybe using a flow chart of the company ownership structure
> 
> Leave the rest to the judgement of the co
> 
> If you get a NJL, you can consult a Mara agent and give a suitable reply
> 
> But as you are no longer intending to migrate to Australia, it is better to withdraw the application asap else if the co takes a adverse decision and rejects your application, you will have to report this refusal for the rest of your life in all future visa applications
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

rahul80 said:


> Thanks NB for the quick reply. Australia is a back-up option for me. I'd be very surprised if they issued an NJL letter for somebody with good credentials. If they do, I'd think about withdrawing at that point? What do you say?


I am not sure if after getting a NJL, you withdraw the application if it will be counted as refusal or not


You will have to consult a Mara agent for the same

Cheers


----------



## Ria Varma

Successfully completed 6 months of waiting. Still no grant and no voice from y loving CO Sophie. I dont know what she is going to do with my application. I hope I will get my grant by April 29th (7months).


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations and all the best


jayanthps said:


> Thank you. I'll give the rough timelines. I wouldn't blame the department or anyone but myself for the long process. Please note that I used a consultancy service for my PR visa process because I seldom had time to manage this.
> 
> My wife and I gave our IELTS test at around April 2017, results fetched us just 65 points. Unsatisfied, so planned to give the test again but got carried away with office work and business travel to UK. So managed to take PTE in Sept '17 and scored 90/90 in 3 areas and 89 in one. My points shot up to 75 and started the filing for my wife, daughter and myself. :amen:
> 
> There were some challenges to arrange the experience letters for ACS because I had changed too many companies during my professional tenure. Couldn't actively follow-up and get them because had to travel abroad on work for few more months again.
> 
> By Feb '18, got the ACS done and filed EOI in March '18. Meanwhile we were expecting our second child and getting medicals done was a challenge. Chest X-ray is not done for carrying women beyond 1st semester, so had to get the HAP ID before we got into 2nd trimester. Luckily things fell in place and we finished PCC and MCC on time. Got ITA by April 2018 and submitted filled application immediately. My consultant said if we get the PR grant by Aug 2018, we could plan the baby's delivery in Aus and need not apply for additional PR for new born(~direct Aus passport).
> 
> Unlucky. Wife entered 3rd trimester and still no sign of the grant. So had to inform the DHA to put my application on hold till baby delivery. This complicated things. :brick:
> 
> My son was born in Dec 2018, I filed visa class 101 for him after getting his birth certificate and passport in Jan 2019(passport was another challenge, even tatkal had a month long wait time for appointment). Submitted form 1022 with additional docs on 8th Feb 2019. Final waiting period started again.
> 
> Received grant on 26th March 2019 with IED on 10th May. :amen:
> 
> Hope this helps. We have planned a validation trip during first week of May '19. Putting a 4 month old infant through this validation trip process is the next biggest challenge we have. Wish me luck :juggle:
> 
> And all the best for your journey, hope you get the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


hardy.ps said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread from some time. I'm happy to share that me and my wife received the much awaited email today morning 5.30am IST. Below is our timeline
> 
> Code:261313 (Software Engineer)
> Invite: 11 Nov 2018
> Lodged: 17 Dec 2018 (PCC, Medical all submitted along with all other documents)
> Direct Grant: 28 Mar 2019
> 
> Thank you all for your contributions and keep the forum going. It is really helping everyone a lot.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567

Bandish said:


> That would be too much for me to take...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a forum member just like all of us here.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck


Bandish, you are a champ. By giving prediction dates you keep them stay positive because waiting is a serious killing. It's like giving them water in drought.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

ShreyGotri said:


> Hi Bandish, Saif
> 
> I have kept close track on immitracker from last couple of months ( like most of us!). And I have observed a trend as far as getting visa grant is concerned, that the CO usually picks cases of the next month at the start of a new month. So would I be wrong to expect/ Co contact in next couple of weeks?
> 
> Lodgement date : 05/01/2019
> Code: ANZ233311 (Electrical engineer)
> 
> I need to mention that I have provided every possible document that was there to be provided.
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts....


We've all tried to break the box unsuccessfully! 
DHA surprises us all the time, watch out when you are!!
Nothing can be said for sure mate. Good luck!


----------



## R#2018

Thanks folks for all your help and suggestion. I have received grant .
__________________
Cheers

Timelines:
261313| Software Engineer| 70 Points
EOI : 28 Mar 2018
Invite : 11 Nov 2018
Visa Lodged : 24 Dec 2018
Grant : 26 Mar 2019


----------



## Divkasi

R#2018 said:


> Thanks folks for all your help and suggestion. I have received grant .
> 
> __________________
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 261313| Software Engineer| 70 Points
> 
> EOI : 28 Mar 2018
> 
> Invite : 11 Nov 2018
> 
> Visa Lodged : 24 Dec 2018
> 
> Grant : 26 Mar 2019




Congratulations


----------



## sharma.shailender

*Prediction for my Visa*

Hello Friends,

Congratulations to all who have got there grant in the last week.

I will be happy if someone can share the prediction for my grant. 

My timelines & details are in the signature. 

My 2nd CO contact was on 4th Feb. As per myimmitracker, around 60% of Jan CO contacts and 25% of the Feb CO Contacts have been granted Visa till now.

My concern is that my PCC will expire on 24th May and medicals of 3 family members will expire in June first week. 

Last time when I submitted form-815 in Sep-18, DIBP didn't take any action for 4 months and let the medicals expire (6 months) for my kid. I hope they don't delay it this time.

Regards,
Shailender


----------



## RockyRaj

Ria Varma said:


> Successfully completed 6 months of waiting. Still no grant and no voice from y loving CO Sophie. I dont know what she is going to do with my application. I hope I will get my grant by April 29th (7months).




It would not be right to spell CO names in public forum in my view. By the way it is not necessary the same CO finalize the application. I had a contact from one CO and the application was finalized by another. I wish you good luck to hear from the department soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodOfWar

Hello friends,

First of all, i would like to say that i have not posted on these forums previously, however, the information provided here has been extremely helpful in my 189 visa application process.

My current situation is as follows. I lodged my 189 visa on 15/12/2018 and got 1st CO contact on 16/03/2019 for the PCC. I have read that there is supposed to be a "Information Provided Button" that should show up when the CO requests information. This did not show up on my account. Apparently this has happened to several other applicants. However, whats different about my application is that after uploading the requested documents the status still remains 'received', whereas it is supposed to change to 'Further Assessment'.

Is this a technical issue and needs some intervention or is this just a random occurrence with some applicants.

I would be grateful for any advice or comments on how to proceed.

Thanks


----------



## Bandish

GodOfWar said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First of all, i would like to say that i have not posted on these forums previously, however, the information provided here has been extremely helpful in my 189 visa application process.
> 
> My current situation is as follows. I lodged my 189 visa on 15/12/2018 and got 1st CO contact on 16/03/2019 for the PCC. I have read that there is supposed to be a "Information Provided Button" that should show up when the CO requests information. This did not show up on my account. Apparently this has happened to several other applicants. However, whats different about my application is that after uploading the requested documents the status still remains 'received', whereas it is supposed to change to 'Further Assessment'.
> 
> Is this a technical issue and needs some intervention or is this just a random occurrence with some applicants.
> 
> I would be grateful for any advice or comments on how to proceed.
> 
> Thanks


Few other applicants here in this forum have mentioned the same. Their application status also did not change and remained 'Received'. You could search old posts in this forum.

Good luck


----------



## Bandish

ShreyGotri said:


> Well as I mentioned I have extensively provided all documents to prove my experience points. But having said that I am preparing my mind for the worst and hoping for the best!
> 
> I have seen people in this forum getting CO contact for things already uploaded. So was a bit worried. Hope my agent has uploaded everything provided to him.... fingers crossed 🙂


Love your attitude ! Just try creating a mirror immiaccount if possible to check for any issues in your application and do not modify anything, as your agent is handling your application.

Good luck


----------



## Bandish

simarjeet8567 said:


> Bandish, you are a champ. By giving prediction dates you keep them stay positive because waiting is a serious killing. It's like giving them water in drought.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hey simarjeet8567, I can understand the feeling totally, when we can't do anything and just have to wait. Wish everyone crosses this waiting stage calmly and positively. 

Best wishes
Bandish


----------



## adityaM

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,

Happy to share that we have recently received the grant.

We would like to thank everyone for the invaluable knowledge that you all are sharing on this forum. 

All the best to everyone waiting for the grant.

My timeline

ANZSCO Code: 261311
Occupation Name: Developer Programmer
ACS Submitted: 06-Nov-18
ACS Result: 05-Dec-18
EOI Lodged: 06-Dec-18 (75 Points (including 5 partner points))
Invited: 11-Dec-18
Visa Lodged: 25-Dec-18
Medicals: 16-Jan-19
Grant: 27-Mar-19


----------



## ShreyasPJ

*Received Grant Today*

Hello Everyone,

Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)

These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.

Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)

For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!! 

Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.

About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## hena15

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)
> 
> These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.
> 
> Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)
> 
> For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!!
> 
> Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.
> 
> About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


Congratulations!


----------



## jayanthps

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)
> 
> These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.
> 
> Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)
> 
> For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!!
> 
> Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.
> 
> About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


Lovely! Congratulations 🎊


----------



## jayanthps

adityaM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to share that we have recently received the grant.
> 
> We would like to thank everyone for the invaluable knowledge that you all are sharing on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311
> Occupation Name: Developer Programmer
> ACS Submitted: 06-Nov-18
> ACS Result: 05-Dec-18
> EOI Lodged: 06-Dec-18 (75 Points (including 5 partner points))
> Invited: 11-Dec-18
> Visa Lodged: 25-Dec-18
> Medicals: 16-Jan-19
> Grant: 27-Mar-19


Great news.. Congrats!


----------



## Saif

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)
> 
> These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.
> 
> Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)
> 
> For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!!
> 
> Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.
> 
> About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.
> 
> Cheers everyone!!



Many Congratulations Shreyas for both good Friday news
It's actually Good Fridays for you 
Enjoy...


----------



## Bandish

adityaM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to share that we have recently received the grant.
> 
> Grant: 27-Mar-19


Congratulations adityaM


----------



## Bandish

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)


Congratulations Shreyas 
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Elu

Saif said:


> Elu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎆 to all grant receivers. Enjoy your moments.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you Congratulate someone sister, I am touched. Write a feedback on DHA form today...may help for faster processing someone told me.
Click to expand...

You are really an awesome, very kind hearted person. Always be blessed my brother. 

Regards 
Elu


----------



## DVS105

sameer_vbd said:


> Guys!
> 
> I have been asked for medical checkup of my Kid after arrival in Aus (form 815). I am planning for validation trip only for now. Will that be an issue if do the medical checkup when we come permanently. Any body gone through this process?


As far as I know, you will need to fix an appointment which I am led to believe that it is given in about 2-3 months time. When you tell them that your trip is a short one, they will advise you to take an appointment once you move permanently.
You might write to them to take this on record.


----------



## Elu

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)
> 
> These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.
> 
> Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)
> 
> For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!!
> 
> Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.
> 
> About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


Many many congratulations 🎆 shreyas!!!


----------



## Divkasi

adityaM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share that we have recently received the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> We would like to thank everyone for the invaluable knowledge that you all are sharing on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311
> 
> Occupation Name: Developer Programmer
> 
> ACS Submitted: 06-Nov-18
> 
> ACS Result: 05-Dec-18
> 
> EOI Lodged: 06-Dec-18 (75 Points (including 5 partner points))
> 
> Invited: 11-Dec-18
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25-Dec-18
> 
> Medicals: 16-Jan-19
> 
> Grant: 27-Mar-19




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)
> 
> 
> 
> These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)
> 
> 
> 
> For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.
> 
> 
> 
> About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers everyone!!




Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

sharma.shailender said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got there grant in the last week.
> 
> I will be happy if someone can share the prediction for my grant.
> 
> My timelines & details are in the signature.
> 
> My 2nd CO contact was on 4th Feb. As per myimmitracker, around 60% of Jan CO contacts and 25% of the Feb CO Contacts have been granted Visa till now.
> 
> My concern is that my PCC will expire on 24th May and medicals of 3 family members will expire in June first week.
> 
> Last time when I submitted form-815 in Sep-18, DIBP didn't take any action for 4 months and let the medicals expire (6 months) for my kid. I hope they don't delay it this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


Hi Shailender,

Just my guesses:
Once a case goes beyond 120 days it could take time till the global processing timelines or if there are CO contacts, it follows a different workflow I believe, based on data from this forum and immitracker. So, it could get delayed to any number of days or months. In your case, you have already waited a lot. You still have 2 months before your PCC expires. So, I think you may get your grant towards the end of April 2019.

Good luck


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

*SD - RnR (Format)*

Hello,

Can anyone share the format of their SD which they used to claim experience points.
It would be really helpful to share the actual SD after making personal information blurred.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Csp23

Hi Bandish..

I need your valuable suggestion in my case.

My job code is 261312. Had lodged for nsw 190 visa on 29dec 2018 with 80 points.

I couldn't apply for 189, inspite of having good points (75), because I had chosen nsw and 189 in same EOI application and I got invitation very very quickly from NSW. Once I accepted it, my EOI status changed to Invited, and hence no further invitation for 189.

Now m seeing PR grants coming for 189 but not NSW 190. Do I have any option to apply for 189 visa, or the only option left is to wait and watch?
Also, do you have any prediction for nsw 190, based on your observation?

Thanks


----------



## RockyRaj

sharma.shailender said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got there grant in the last week.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be happy if someone can share the prediction for my grant.
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines & details are in the signature.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd CO contact was on 4th Feb. As per myimmitracker, around 60% of Jan CO contacts and 25% of the Feb CO Contacts have been granted Visa till now.
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is that my PCC will expire on 24th May and medicals of 3 family members will expire in June first week.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time when I submitted form-815 in Sep-18, DIBP didn't take any action for 4 months and let the medicals expire (6 months) for my kid. I hope they don't delay it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Shailender




Let me be the first to take the opportunity to congratulate you on this thread!
Hope the finalization of the application brings you lots of cheers and happiness as you had been waiting for quite sometime since lodgement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Saif said:


> Many Congratulations Shreyas for both good Friday news
> It's actually Good Fridays for you
> Enjoy...


Thank you Saif. Good Friday's for me indeed!!

See you in Sydney soon!!


----------



## ShreyasPJ

Bandish said:


> Congratulations Shreyas
> Enjoy the weekend



Thank you Bando, you have a great weekend too!!

Cheers


----------



## sharma.shailender

Hi Everyone,

Pleased to inform you that I got the grant for my family today morning. 

Normally, I don't check my immiaccount on Saturdays. But I saw an email with subject "Your EOI account has been removed". I was aware that this mail comes when your application is finalized or is about to be finalized. So I logged on to immiaccount and was surprised the to see the status as "Finalized".

It was a long wait for over 10 months with a couple of CO contacts. Thanks for all the support and information you guys have provided.

My IED is 14-Aug, planning to fly around Jun-Jul.

Regards,
Shailender





sharma.shailender said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got there grant in the last week.
> 
> I will be happy if someone can share the prediction for my grant.
> 
> My timelines & details are in the signature.
> 
> My 2nd CO contact was on 4th Feb. As per myimmitracker, around 60% of Jan CO contacts and 25% of the Feb CO Contacts have been granted Visa till now.
> 
> My concern is that my PCC will expire on 24th May and medicals of 3 family members will expire in June first week.
> 
> Last time when I submitted form-815 in Sep-18, DIBP didn't take any action for 4 months and let the medicals expire (6 months) for my kid. I hope they don't delay it this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


----------



## Bandish

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I got the grant for my family today morning.
> 
> Normally, I don't check my immiaccount on Saturdays. But I saw an email with subject "Your EOI account has been removed". I was aware that this mail comes when your application is finalized or is about to be finalized. So I logged on to immiaccount and was surprised the to see the status as "Finalized".
> 
> It was a long wait for over 10 months with a couple of CO contacts. Thanks for all the support and information you guys have provided.
> 
> My IED is 14-Aug, planning to fly around Jun-Jul.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


Wow.. this is a great news 
Many Congratulations ... Enjoy the feeling... 

I too generally do not check expat forum on weekends... But wanted to check if Elu got her grant or not. Hopefully, hers is next... Your grant gives hope to many waiting for a long time... Wish you good luck and happy journey...


----------



## Bandish

Csp23 said:


> Hi Bandish..
> 
> I need your valuable suggestion in my case.
> 
> My job code is 261312. Had lodged for nsw 190 visa on 29dec 2018 with 80 points.
> 
> I couldn't apply for 189, inspite of having good points (75), because I had chosen nsw and 189 in same EOI application and I got invitation very very quickly from NSW. Once I accepted it, my EOI status changed to Invited, and hence no further invitation for 189.
> 
> Now m seeing PR grants coming for 189 but not NSW 190. Do I have any option to apply for 189 visa, or the only option left is to wait and watch?
> Also, do you have any prediction for nsw 190, based on your observation?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Csp23, 

Don't know valuable or not , but like to share my thoughts based on my experience.

We can create multiple EOIs. If you create a 189 EOI now, it may not be of much use wrt getting early grant. There will be few months of wait time for invitation and then wait time for grant. In total, it could be a minimum wait of 5-6 months. 

You have already waited for 3 months now for 190 with nomination from NSW (a sought after place). I don't have much idea of 190 grant timelines but happened to see the 190 trends few days back. They seem to not follow any trend in particular. The grant dates have varied timelines. But the earliest what I could see was a 4 month wait time. So, you may get your grant by May 2019 first week. Overall, my suggestion would be to stick to 190. But, its your life and decisions and decide based on what you feel is best for you. 

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Divkasi

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I got the grant for my family today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, I don't check my immiaccount on Saturdays. But I saw an email with subject "Your EOI account has been removed". I was aware that this mail comes when your application is finalized or is about to be finalized. So I logged on to immiaccount and was surprised the to see the status as "Finalized".
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long wait for over 10 months with a couple of CO contacts. Thanks for all the support and information you guys have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> My IED is 14-Aug, planning to fly around Jun-Jul.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Shailender




Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Elu

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I got the grant for my family today morning.
> 
> Normally, I don't check my immiaccount on Saturdays. But I saw an email with subject "Your EOI account has been removed". I was aware that this mail comes when your application is finalized or is about to be finalized. So I logged on to immiaccount and was surprised the to see the status as "Finalized".
> 
> It was a long wait for over 10 months with a couple of CO contacts. Thanks for all the support and information you guys have provided.
> 
> My IED is 14-Aug, planning to fly around Jun-Jul.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharma.shailender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got there grant in the last week.
> 
> I will be happy if someone can share the prediction for my grant.
> 
> My timelines & details are in the signature.
> 
> My 2nd CO contact was on 4th Feb. As per myimmitracker, around 60% of Jan CO contacts and 25% of the Feb CO Contacts have been granted Visa till now.
> 
> My concern is that my PCC will expire on 24th May and medicals of 3 family members will expire in June first week.
> 
> Last time when I submitted form-815 in Sep-18, DIBP didn't take any action for 4 months and let the medicals expire (6 months) for my kid. I hope they don't delay it this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender
Click to expand...

Many many congratulations 🎆 Shailender. All the very best for your new endeavors.


----------



## Elu

Bandish said:


> sharma.shailender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I got the grant for my family today morning.
> 
> Normally, I don't check my immiaccount on Saturdays. But I saw an email with subject "Your EOI account has been removed". I was aware that this mail comes when your application is finalized or is about to be finalized. So I logged on to immiaccount and was surprised the to see the status as "Finalized".
> 
> It was a long wait for over 10 months with a couple of CO contacts. Thanks for all the support and information you guys have provided.
> 
> My IED is 14-Aug, planning to fly around Jun-Jul.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. this is a great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations ... Enjoy the feeling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too generally do not check expat forum on weekends... But wanted to check if Elu got her grant or not. Hopefully, hers is next... Your grant gives hope to many waiting for a long time... Wish you good luck and happy journey...
Click to expand...

Dear sister Bandish, 
Why you people are so loving and caring? I feel so blessed here. I feel that you and brother Saif are very close to my heart. Every member of this forum is so friendly and caring. Helping each other without even knowing or seeing . Very much appreciate your concern for me and my family. Love you my sister. 

Regards
Elu


----------



## Rosun

Hi expat,

My few friends got CO contact on this Monday and tuesday but got their grant on Friday after replying on Wednesday. Whereas I got CO contact for similar case of spouse functional English on 26 feb and replied a pte score on 4 march and still waiting. Is there something I am missing? Is it depends on COHope my CO L feels my prayers.


----------



## farh

I'm also waiting from 6 March. 
Got co contact for same thing. Spouse functional English.....



Rosun said:


> Hi expat,
> 
> My few friends got CO contact on this Monday and tuesday but got their grant on Friday after replying on Wednesday. Whereas I got CO contact for similar case of spouse functional English on 26 feb and replied a pte score on 4 march and still waiting. Is there something I am missing? Is it depends on COHope my CO L feels my prayers.


----------



## simarjeet8567

*Form 1221*

Hi All,

Those who have got their grants or got CO Contacts, Is it mandatory to upload Form 1221 along with form 80.
Does CO ask for this form?


----------



## Harini227

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have got their grants or got CO Contacts, Is it mandatory to upload Form 1221 along with form 80.
> 
> Does CO ask for this form?


It is not mentioned as mandatory. However most of us here submit it proactively to avoid a CO contact for the same. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Taranjeet807

Hi Guys. Any help would be really appreciated. 

My NOC is 261312(developer programmer). 189 visa lodged 29th December 2018 (75 points)

Till now no CO contact or anything else. Can anyone suggest when can I expect either a CO Contact or Direct Grant? 

Please guys do reply as this wait time is killing me! 

Thanks in Advance. 
TJ


----------



## NB

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hi Guys. Any help would be really appreciated.
> 
> My NOC is 261312(developer programmer). 189 visa lodged 29th December 2018 (75 points)
> 
> Till now no CO contact or anything else. Can anyone suggest when can I expect either a CO Contact or Direct Grant?
> 
> Please guys do reply as this wait time is killing me!
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> TJ


No one can predict a grant no matter what any one claims

Each case is unique and the time taken depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents that you have submitted 

You can choose to get frustrated all you like, but it’s not going to expedite the grant

Relax and wait for the next co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## Alex Gee

Hi Bandish. I know you don't do prediction anymore but can you please just have a quick guess on my case? I lodge on 11 Nov (medical laboratory scientist) but has not heard back since then, no CO contact either. I have friends with same points and same occupation lodging way after me but they got grant one month ago already. As i saw people in Dec are getting grants, i am quite worried why my case has not been touched.


----------



## dragonmigrant

You dont have to worry mate. There is not strict rules on how a case is handled in the DoHA. So just because few people who lodged before you got the grants, you don't have to stress out. You will get it soon. Since the processing time is 7 months now, your case is still within the processing duration. Nothing to worry about..!!


----------



## dragonmigrant

Rosun said:


> Hi expat,
> 
> My few friends got CO contact on this Monday and tuesday but got their grant on Friday after replying on Wednesday. Whereas I got CO contact for similar case of spouse functional English on 26 feb and replied a pte score on 4 march and still waiting. Is there something I am missing? Is it depends on COHope my CO L feels my prayers.


You did nothing wrong. Its just that each case is handled differently. Your friends are just LUCKY. Those are the very very rare cases in which the CO provides the grant quickly. Infact I saw 3 people who got their CO contacts on March 26 received their grants on March 29 even after responding to the CO only on March 28.!! So its all about the authenticity of the documents and most importantly - LUCK..!!


----------



## SG

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those who have got their grants or got CO Contacts, Is it mandatory to upload Form 1221 along with form 80.
> Does CO ask for this form?


There are people who didn't upload the Form 1221 but have still received their Grants.


----------



## dragonmigrant

SG said:


> There are people who didn't upload the Form 1221 but have still received their Grants.


I had 2 CO contacts. None of them asked for form 1221. But I still haven't received a grant though


----------



## SG

dragonmigrant said:


> I had 2 CO contacts. None of them asked for form 1221. But I still haven't received a grant though


You will be getting it soon dragonmigrant. Everyone's case is unique. Wish you a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## Bandish

Elu said:


> Dear sister Bandish,
> Why you people are so loving and caring? I feel so blessed here. I feel that you and brother Saif are very close to my heart. Every member of this forum is so friendly and caring. Helping each other without even knowing or seeing . Very much appreciate your concern for me and my family. Love you my sister.
> 
> Regards
> Elu


Love you too Sis... Hope your grant is just round the corner ...


----------



## Bandish

Alex Gee said:


> Hi Bandish. I know you don't do prediction anymore but can you please just have a quick guess on my case? I lodge on 11 Nov (medical laboratory scientist) but has not heard back since then, no CO contact either. I have friends with same points and same occupation lodging way after me but they got grant one month ago already. As i saw people in Dec are getting grants, i am quite worried why my case has not been touched.


Hey Alex,

I remember your name from the time I lodged my visa. Yours was just near my case on immitracker. 

As dragonmigrant rightly mentioned, there is nothing wrong with your case. Its just that few cases get delayed which DOHA only has an answer to.

We are humans so definitely get anxious and worried. You have already crossed 4 months, so you could get grant anytime now. If you wish, just wait (with may be less anxiousness ) for a week more for grant . Else, try to focus your energy on something else giving full time (6-7 months) to DOHA to work on your case. Deciding on something for a fixed(and less ) period of time is easier. 

Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

SG said:


> There are people who didn't upload the Form 1221 but have still received their Grants.


Yes, I had not uploaded form 1221 and its not mandatory. Though its up to us to upload or not.


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> I had 2 CO contacts. None of them asked for form 1221. But I still haven't received a grant though


He he ... Your grant seems very near...  Good luck


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> He he ... Your grant seems very near...  Good luck


I was not an active follower of this group, But was really active in the invitations group. However, from the recent posts in the group, it seems like you are pretty accurate in prediction. I hope I get the grant soon like you said Bandish.!

Saying that, my medicals will expire this week. I am pretty sure that DoHA will delay it till then to make me pay Bupa another 350 bucks :mad2::mad2:

Else I dont find any reason why they asked to provide form 1281 (australian values form) for my wife which the first CO did not ask for..!!


----------



## Alex Gee

Thank you so much Bandish and dragonmigrant. I feel more relieved now. Hope everything's going okay.


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> I was not an active follower of this group, But was really active in the invitations group. However, from the recent posts in the group, it seems like you are pretty accurate in prediction. I hope I get the grant soon like you said Bandish.!
> 
> Saying that, my medicals will expire this week. I am pretty sure that DoHA will delay it till then to make me pay Bupa another 350 bucks :mad2::mad2:
> 
> Else I dont find any reason why they asked to provide form 1281 (australian values form) for my wife which the first CO did not ask for..!!


 Keep up the positive energy. They sometimes ask and sometimes don't, to re-do medicals. Hope they do not ask you.  What to do, COs do their job like we do and we can give them relaxation for human errors, if any .

Wish you good luck ...


----------



## SG

dragonmigrant said:


> I was not an active follower of this group, But was really active in the invitations group. However, from the recent posts in the group, it seems like you are pretty accurate in prediction. I hope I get the grant soon like you said Bandish.!
> 
> Saying that, my medicals will expire this week. I am pretty sure that DoHA will delay it till then to make me pay Bupa another 350 bucks :mad2::mad2:
> 
> Else I dont find any reason why they asked to provide form 1281 (australian values form) for my wife which the first CO did not ask for..!!


Depends on the CO whether to ask for Medicals again. There are people who were not asked for it and received their Grant, even thought their Medicals were expired.

Keep you the good faith. Have patience. Good Luck! and wishing you a speedy Grant soon.


----------



## Rosun

Hi friends,
Once we upload documents after CO contact, do you get acknowledgement? I can see a button saying I conform but it can’t be pressed. Somebody said that leaving feedback to Dha will gives quicker grant. Is it true?


----------



## svj

Rosun said:


> Hi expat,
> 
> My few friends got CO contact on this Monday and tuesday but got their grant on Friday after replying on Wednesday. Whereas I got CO contact for similar case of spouse functional English on 26 feb and replied a pte score on 4 march and still waiting. Is there something I am missing? Is it depends on COHope my CO L feels my prayers.


Same here mate. Got CO contact on 27th March for PTE score of my spouse, replied on the same day. No update since then. As per tracker, there have been cases who got grant immediately after CO contact and cases where they got grant after 2 months. Dont know how long we have to wait


----------



## svj

farh said:


> I'm also waiting from 6 March.
> Got co contact for same thing. Spouse functional English.....


Same case for us too. Got CO contact on 27th March for PTE score of my spouse, replied on the same day. No update since then.


----------



## JT86

svj said:


> farh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also waiting from 6 March.
> Got co contact for same thing. Spouse functional English.....
> 
> 
> 
> Same case for us too. Got CO contact on 27th March for PTE score of my spouse, replied on the same day. No update since then.
Click to expand...

There is no set duration and it's all dependent on the CO. Been waiting since Nov 26 2018 CO contact for the same reason.


----------



## Bandish

Rosun said:


> Hi friends,
> Once we upload documents after CO contact, do you get acknowledgement? I can see a button saying I conform but it can’t be pressed. Somebody said that leaving feedback to Dha will gives quicker grant. Is it true?


Hey Rosun,

I personally don't think so. For any feedback, DHA will have to again investigate the cause and that may take time.
It might work (but not faster, I mean) only if your case has crossed the global processing timelines and still there is no progress, but nothing can be said for sure.


----------



## dragonmigrant

As per immitracker stats, the current trend is:

For a direct grant: *85-95 days*
For a grant with CO contact: *160-175 days*


----------



## omkar13

Hello Dear Expats,

I received CO contact today and requested me further documents for Spouse evidence.
I did provide marriage certificate while submitting the 189 application. 
CO contact date is 1 April 2019. I have uploaded documents mentioned below under partner spouse evidence section-

- Possession letter and latest interest certificate of joint property 
- Bank statement showing transaction
- Rent agreement of current residence 2017-2019
- Flight tickets to Europe (Honeymoon)
- Domestic Flight ticket 
- Pictures from engagement and wedding 
- Pictures from family function and few of the old pictures

Are the above documents enough? 
If yes, any idea when can i expect a grant? 
Since i uploaded/provided the documents on the same day, will I need to wait for more 3 months?

@Bandish Need your prediction here 

Thanks in advance guys! 

189 Visa with *75 points*
Education: *15+5* ( Australian Degree)
Age: *30*
PTE: *20*
Partner: *5*
Application date: *28 Dec 2018*
Medical: *14 Jan 2019*
Co Contact: *1 April 2019*
Doc Uploade: *1 April 2019*


----------



## dragonmigrant

omkar13 said:


> Hello Dear Expats,
> 
> I received CO contact today and requested me further documents for Spouse evidence.
> I did provide marriage certificate while submitting the 189 application.
> CO contact date is 1 April 2019. I have uploaded documents mentioned below under partner spouse evidence section-
> 
> - Possession letter and latest interest certificate of joint property
> - Bank statement showing transaction
> - Rent agreement of current residence 2017-2019
> - Flight tickets to Europe (Honeymoon)
> - Domestic Flight ticket
> - Pictures from engagement and wedding
> - Pictures from family function and few of the old pictures
> 
> Are the above documents enough?
> If yes, any idea when can i expect a grant?
> 
> @Bandish Need your prediction here
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!
> 
> 189 Visa with 75 points
> Education: 15+5 ( Australian Degree)
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Partner: 5
> Application date: 28 Dec 2018
> Medical: 14 Jan 2019
> Co Contact: 1 April 2019


Hi Omkar,

You have submitted a decent amount of evidences. However, just to be on safer side, you can submit:

Skype/Mobile/Whatsapp Conversations
Facebook Post regarding your marriage (Like "got married to xxx") These guys value all these as good proofs.
Invitation Card used for wedding (if you have saved any)

About when you can expect invite, I can't predict. But as per the trend, you can get it in less than a week (best chance) or in 2 months time (average).

Regards,
Dragon


----------



## omkar13

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Omkar,
> 
> You have submitted a decent amount of evidences. However, just to be on safer side, you can submit:
> 
> Skype/Mobile/Whatsapp Conversations
> Facebook Post regarding your marriage (Like "got married to xxx") These guys value all these as good proofs.
> Invitation Card used for wedding (if you have saved any)
> 
> About when you can expect invite, I can't predict. But as per the trend, you can get it in less than a week (best chance) or in 2 months time (average).
> 
> Regards,
> Dragon


Thanks for quick reply! Since i have whatsapp and facebook chat history, I will quickly upload them. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JT86

omkar13 said:


> Hello Dear Expats,
> 
> I received CO contact today and requested me further documents for Spouse evidence.
> I did provide marriage certificate while submitting the 189 application.
> CO contact date is 1 April 2019. I have uploaded documents mentioned below under partner spouse evidence section-
> 
> - Possession letter and latest interest certificate of joint property
> - Bank statement showing transaction
> - Rent agreement of current residence 2017-2019
> - Flight tickets to Europe (Honeymoon)
> - Domestic Flight ticket
> - Pictures from engagement and wedding
> - Pictures from family function and few of the old pictures
> 
> Are the above documents enough?
> If yes, any idea when can i expect a grant?
> 
> @Bandish Need your prediction here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!
> 
> 189 Visa with 75 points
> Education: 15+5 ( Australian Degree)
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Partner: 5
> Application date: 28 Dec 2018
> Medical: 14 Jan 2019
> Co Contact: 1 April 2019


Hi Omkar,

Did youl have each other's name on the passport? If yes , then that also could be submitted


----------



## omkar13

JT86 said:


> Hi Omkar,
> 
> Did youl have each other's name on the passport? If yes , then that also could be submitted


Unfortunately not. I believe that's the reason they are asking for more evidence. My wife wanted to keep her name and lastname so we didn't change it after marriage.


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Omkar,
> 
> You have submitted a decent amount of evidences. However, just to be on safer side, you can submit:
> 
> Skype/Mobile/Whatsapp Conversations
> Facebook Post regarding your marriage (Like "got married to xxx") These guys value all these as good proofs.
> Invitation Card used for wedding (if you have saved any)
> 
> About when you can expect invite, I can't predict. But as per the trend, you can get it in less than a week (best chance) or in 2 months time (average).
> 
> Regards,
> Dragon


For Omkar:
Docs are good enough now. 
You may add
1. 'family Health Insurance' and 
2. 'life insurance with spouse as nominee'.

Yes, the trend seems to be that. In your case, as these docs need more verification, it may take a month I feel. But hope for the bestttt  !


----------



## JT86

omkar13 said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Omkar,
> 
> Did youl have each other's name on the passport? If yes , then that also could be submitted
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not. I believe that's the reason they are asking for more evidence. My wife wanted to keep her name and lastname so we didn't change it after marriage.
Click to expand...

No problem. The documents you have submitted and the suggestion by dragon should be quite sufficient


----------



## JT86

Hey experts,

We are another 10 days away from completing 7 months since lodgment. ( 127 days since CO too). 

We have already contacted the department once and got the standard answers. Does it make sense to contact them again once we cross the global timelines? Or do you'll think we'll get the same reply. Is there a way we can request the personnel on the call to drop a note to the CO?


----------



## omkar13

Bandish said:


> For Omkar:
> Docs are good enough now.
> You may add
> 1. 'family Health Insurance' and
> 2. 'life insurance with spouse as nominee'.
> 
> Yes, the trend seems to be that. In your case, as these docs need more verification, it may take a month I feel. But hope for the bestttt  !


I have home loan insurance but they have changed my wife name on it.
Wife(First name) (My name) ( My lastname)
but on her official docs the name is different. Should i still provide those docs?


----------



## Bandish

omkar13 said:


> I have home loan insurance but they have changed my wife name on it.
> Wife(First name) (My name) ( My lastname)
> but on her official docs the name is different. Should i still provide those docs?


No, do not upload that. It will create unnecessary confusion and a possible CO contact.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

omkar13 said:


> I have home loan insurance but they have changed my wife name on it.
> 
> Wife(First name) (My name) ( My lastname)
> 
> but on her official docs the name is different. Should i still provide those docs?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14830360

Omkar, please find the link that I have uploaded the relevant docs after CO contact.

Do you have the Information Provided button available for you.

Who is your CO ? 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant

omkar13 said:


> I have home loan insurance but they have changed my wife name on it.
> Wife(First name) (My name) ( My lastname)
> but on her official docs the name is different. Should i still provide those docs?


Just like Bandish said, doing that would be a BIG MISTAKE. Like I said, you have already submitted decent amount of evidences. If they find any mismatch, it will lead to unnecessary confusions. So don't submit home loan insurance docs.!! Whatsapp chats would be sufficient enough as an extra proof..

Cheers,
Dragon


----------



## omkar13

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14830360
> 
> Omkar, please find the link that I have uploaded the relevant docs after CO contact.
> 
> Do you have the Information Provided button available for you.
> 
> Who is your CO ?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is great help!


----------



## omkar13

dragonmigrant said:


> Just like Bandish said, doing that would be a BIG MISTAKE. Like I said, you have already submitted decent amount of evidences. If they find any mismatch, it will lead to unnecessary confusions. So don't submit home loan insurance docs.!! Whatsapp chats would be sufficient enough as an extra proof..
> 
> Cheers,
> Dragon


I thought so. I think i have submitted enough document now to show proof for spouse/wife.
You guys been great help! Really appreciate it!

FYI:

Documents provided for evidence of spouse-

- Possession letter and latest interest certificate of joint property 
- Bank statement showing transaction
- Rent agreement of current residence 2017-2019
- Flight tickets to Europe (Honeymoon)
- Domestic Flight ticket 
- Pictures from engagement and wedding 
- Pictures from family function and few of the old pictures 
- Wife insurance certificate with my name as nominee
- Whatsapp chat history 2017-till date (Deleted 2016 chat history since we had a fight and it was visible in history )
- FB engagement and wedding event post screenshot
- Home purchase puja FB event

I think this is more than enough! I hope the CO give me grant soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sen.harsha

Hi Jackie n VarunIs, is there any update on Grant? My case is similar to you, CO contacted me on 15 Jan 2019 and no Grant till now. I lodged my visa on 7 Oct.
Points -85
Anzco- 261313
Visa lodged- 7 oct 2018
CO contact- 15 jan 2019



jacky101010 said:


> beeze50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey members,
> 
> Anyone who has got a CO Contact in December/January time frame still waiting for their grant ?
> 
> In my case, I got a CO contact on 17th Jan to send PTE score electronically which I did on the same day.
> 
> Looking for any statistics/indicative timeline of when I could expect my grant. I was looking at a thumb rule of 2 - 3 months from CO contact for a good news but I see people getting a CO contact getting a faster TAT.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 14 Jan.
> But yeah Rule of thumb is at least 2 months.
> Statistically, you have 50% chance of getting your grant in less than 81 days after CO contact, and 75% in less than 96 days.
> 
> So let's keep waiting patiently.
> I think part of the reason is overwhelmingly large number of applicant in Nov and they are focusing on this.
Click to expand...


----------



## vineet4183

Got my Grant today. 
I have been a silent watcher of this forum, but this forum has helped me a lot in getting my VISA grant.
Thanks everyone, keep rocking.


----------



## dragonmigrant

vineet4183 said:


> Got my Grant today.
> I have been a silent watcher of this forum, but this forum has helped me a lot in getting my VISA grant.
> Thanks everyone, keep rocking.


Congratulations Mate..!! Guess DoHA does not send April Fool Pranks  (LOL)


----------



## vineet4183

dragonmigrant said:


> Congratulations Mate..!! Guess DoHA does not send April Fool Pranks  (LOL)


LOL.. Hope so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

vineet4183 said:


> Got my Grant today.
> I have been a silent watcher of this forum, but this forum has helped me a lot in getting my VISA grant.
> Thanks everyone, keep rocking.


Congratulations 

Could you please share your timelines?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## thulili

Hi guys!
I am happy to inform you that we got our direct grant on March 30, 2019. Our profile as follows: 
Non pro rata code 
75 points
Lodgment Date: 13/02/2019
Grant: 30/03/2019, 45 days for waiting
Thank you very much for your help when we prepared for our lodgement.


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> I am happy to inform you that we got our direct grant on March 30, 2019. Our profile as follows:
> Non pro rata code
> 75 points
> Lodgment Date: 13/02/2019
> Grant: 30/03/2019, 45 days for waiting
> Thank you very much for your help when we prepared for our lodgement.


That was fast. Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> I am happy to inform you that we got our direct grant on March 30, 2019. Our profile as follows:
> Non pro rata code
> 75 points
> Lodgment Date: 13/02/2019
> Grant: 30/03/2019, 45 days for waiting
> Thank you very much for your help when we prepared for our lodgement.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manaal Kamra

HI Expats,

Been a long time sleeper on the forum. We read thru posts of all the efforts you guys go through. 

I along with my wife have applied for EOI on the 24th of Jan. My wife being the primary applicant. we have complete all the formalities but await the next step.
So far its been radio silence.

When we applied it showed TAT of 6-7 months, then in FEB it went down to 5-6 months. but after the IMMI update in March, the TAT went back up to 6-7 months and the status has not changed in April. That was quit disappointing.

The waiting game really take a toll on the mind.

Can anyone make a prediction by when can we expect any revert?

Also, many congratulations to the folks who received the grant in the last few weeks and all the best to the folks awaiting their good news.

Cheers.

ANZSCO - : 261313- Software Engineer
PTE - : 24-Jun-2018 (L-80 R-90 S-90 W-81)
ACS Submitted - : 14-Oct-2018
ACS Positive - : 10-Dec-2018
Medical - : 23-Dec-2018
EOI - : 24-Jan-2019 (75 points)
Waiting for CO contact or Grant


----------



## yverma

Manaal Kamra said:


> HI Expats,
> 
> Been a long time sleeper on the forum. We read thru posts of all the efforts you guys go through.
> 
> I along with my wife have applied for EOI on the 24th of Jan. My wife being the primary applicant. we have complete all the formalities but await the next step.
> So far its been radio silence.
> 
> When we applied it showed TAT of 6-7 months, then in FEB it went down to 5-6 months. but after the IMMI update in March, the TAT went back up to 6-7 months and the status has not changed in April. That was quit disappointing.
> 
> The waiting game really take a toll on the mind.
> 
> Can anyone make a prediction by when can we expect any revert?
> 
> Also, many congratulations to the folks who received the grant in the last few weeks and all the best to the folks awaiting their good news.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ANZSCO - : 261313- Software Engineer
> PTE - : 24-Jun-2018 (L-80 R-90 S-90 W-81)
> ACS Submitted - : 14-Oct-2018
> ACS Positive - : 10-Dec-2018
> Medical - : 23-Dec-2018
> EOI - : 24-Jan-2019 (75 points)
> Waiting for CO contact or Grant


Bro you filed EOI or Visa?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

dragonmigrant said:


> As per immitracker stats, the current trend is:
> 
> For a direct grant: *85-95 days*
> For a grant with CO contact: *160-175 days*


Waiting since 107 days with no co contact.. 

Lodged on Dec 14
Code 263111
Points 70


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manaal Kamra

yverma said:


> Bro you filed EOI or Visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Sorry, applied for visa 

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuresh209

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today (04 March) for me, my wife and my child!!!
> No points for spouse claimed.
> 
> Industrial Engineer 233511
> EOI 189 - 70 points (DOE 08. Feb 2018)
> 
> Invited: 11.Oct 2018
> Visa Lodged: 03.Nov 2018
> CO contact: 29. Jan 2019
> Replied to CO: 21. Feb 2019
> Grant: 04. Mar 2019
> 
> It was a very long way as exactly 3 years ago I started to prepare my docs for Australia. I would like to thank everybody who helped me to achieve my goals! I wish you all a speedy grant! Don´t forget that everything is happening for a reason and even some delays are sometime better than fast and direct grants! You never know..
> 
> Just want to share my story:
> Three years ago I started to prepare my docs for skilled assessment which took about 6 months to finalize. Afterwards, I thought 60 points in my occupation would be enough to get an invite. My aim was to get 7 in IELTS and only with this score I could lodge my EOI with 60 points. I was preparing very hard during 3 months and could only score L/R/S/W- 6.5/7/6/6.5
> My English has never been good because I started to learn it only with 25 years (now I´m 35).
> 
> Then, I realized that I can´t improve in IELTS anymore and started to prepare for PTE. I joined e2language subscription and three months after IELTS I could get this score in PTE in March 2017 L/R/S/W- 82/70/90/76. It was unbelievable for me and I was so happy! So I had 60 points and lodged my EOI in March 2017.
> 
> After 5 months I realized that I will never get an invite with 60 points and started to prepare for 79+ in PTE. In that time my wife delivered a baby and after work (I work fulltime 8 hours a day) I came home and couldn´t learn properly because it was not easy with a small baby. We have no relatives who could help us.. So I could only learn after 11 p.m. until midnight every evening after my wife and baby went to bed. I used every minute for learning (in the train on the way to work, walking with baby or even in WC). So there should be no excuses about lack of time or energy!
> 
> I needed to go to another city 500km for exam. I spend a lot of money and energy! My wife always asked for help with the baby, so my priority was a family and then learning! However, whole my struggle was worth it and I scored the desired score on the 6th of February 2018 - L/R/S/W- 80/81/90/80 in my seventh attempt! So I had 70 points in February 2018 but realized one month later that those 70 points in my occupation will not suffice to get an invite. I couldn´t increase my points anymore and just waited until July 2018. In July nothing has changed and no one with 70 points has been invited. Then, the same happened in August and September. But, finally in October 2018 the number of invites has been increased and I received my invite as well. I was very happy that finally after 8 month of waiting with 70 points I was invited.. I lodged my application in November and in January2019 was contacted by CO for additional PCC for my wife. I provided requested information on 21st of February and after 10 days I received a grant (only 10 days after CO contact).
> 
> I´ve had been following this forum for 3 years. I helped some people with my tips and many people help me as well! I would only say that never give up and always believe in yourself!!
> Thanks to all who helped me! I would be more than happy to help you guys!! Please ask me whatever you want!!
> 
> P.S.: in my grant, the passport number is wrong. Whom should I contact to correct it?


===================================================
Hi,

Great efforts to reach your goal with all the odds you faced. More or less currently I am also in the same scenario. Started my journey in Jul 2017 with 65 Points for Mechanical Engineering [233512]. I gave 4 attempts to improve my points, but everytime ended with 10 Points only in PTE. This delay is effecting me both physically and financially, and again I have booked for PTE for April slot.

I am an Mechanical Engineer with 13 years of experience into Supplier quality..Now wanted to know the scope for Quality engineers in Australia, as I am getting mixed responses from various source. 
Could you please let me know, the scope for Mechanical engineers, just to make sure all my efforts are worth and should not go in vain at the final stage

Regards,

Suresh


----------



## Divkasi

vineet4183 said:


> Got my Grant today.
> I have been a silent watcher of this forum, but this forum has helped me a lot in getting my VISA grant.
> Thanks everyone, keep rocking.




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> I am happy to inform you that we got our direct grant on March 30, 2019. Our profile as follows:
> Non pro rata code
> 75 points
> Lodgment Date: 13/02/2019
> Grant: 30/03/2019, 45 days for waiting
> Thank you very much for your help when we prepared for our lodgement.




Congratulations


----------



## vinay_1187

Many Congrats.
Today I just got mine and my family medicals.

Any suggestions for faster Grant.


----------



## asad.chem

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)
> 
> These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.
> 
> Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)
> 
> For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!!
> 
> Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.
> 
> About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.
> 
> Cheers everyone!!



Congratulations dear... May God help you in your future prospects as well ... Kudos


----------



## asad.chem

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I got the grant for my family today morning.
> 
> Normally, I don't check my immiaccount on Saturdays. But I saw an email with subject "Your EOI account has been removed". I was aware that this mail comes when your application is finalized or is about to be finalized. So I logged on to immiaccount and was surprised the to see the status as "Finalized".
> 
> It was a long wait for over 10 months with a couple of CO contacts. Thanks for all the support and information you guys have provided.
> 
> My IED is 14-Aug, planning to fly around Jun-Jul.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


Congratulations Brother... feeling so happy to see this message ... Indeed a very long wait.. great ... Best of luck for the future


----------



## dragonmigrant

sreeneshkamath said:


> Waiting since 107 days with no co contact..
> 
> Lodged on Dec 14
> Code 263111
> Points 70
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I was talking about the average time Sreenesh. Exceptions are always there 

:fingerscrossed: Peace.!!

Cheers,
Dragon


----------



## dragonmigrant

vinay_1187 said:


> Many Congrats.
> Today I just got mine and my family medicals.
> 
> Any suggestions for faster Grant.


HI Vinay,

There is only 1 thing that we can do. It is to submit all the possible documents and proofs while you lodge and wait patiently.

If you do this, it is not 100% sure that you will get a faster grant. But it certainly reduces the possibility of a CO contact.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## dragonmigrant

Manaal Kamra said:


> HI Expats,
> 
> Been a long time sleeper on the forum. We read thru posts of all the efforts you guys go through.
> 
> I along with my wife have applied for EOI on the 24th of Jan. My wife being the primary applicant. we have complete all the formalities but await the next step.
> So far its been radio silence.
> 
> When we applied it showed TAT of 6-7 months, then in FEB it went down to 5-6 months. but after the IMMI update in March, the TAT went back up to 6-7 months and the status has not changed in April. That was quit disappointing.
> 
> The waiting game really take a toll on the mind.
> 
> Can anyone make a prediction by when can we expect any revert?
> 
> Also, many congratulations to the folks who received the grant in the last few weeks and all the best to the folks awaiting their good news.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ANZSCO - : 261313- Software Engineer
> PTE - : 24-Jun-2018 (L-80 R-90 S-90 W-81)
> ACS Submitted - : 14-Oct-2018
> ACS Positive - : 10-Dec-2018
> Medical - : 23-Dec-2018
> EOI - : 24-Jan-2019 (75 points)
> Waiting for CO contact or Grant


Hi Manaal,

There are people waiting for more than 100 days without any info. You have lodged your application only on Jan 24 - which means its just 60-70 days since you lodged your application and it has multiple applicants in it. Like I said, average time for a direct grant is 85-95 days and in case if you get a CO contact, it can go up to 180 days.!! 

I would politely say that you have no right to be impatient at the moment.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## mri

Hi all, 

Thanks to the Almighty, I got my visa grant yesterday. I have been a silent reader here since I started this whole process and would like to thank all the members who give their input and help the likes of me. You guys have been fantastic.

Invitation-11th Oct, 2018 
Points-70 
Telecommunication Network Engineer 
Lodged-19th Oct, 2018 
CO contact-30th Jan, 2019 for Polio 
Responded to CO-31st Jan, 2019 
Visa Grant-1st April, 2019.


----------



## dragonmigrant

mri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty, I got my visa grant yesterday. I have been a silent reader here since I started this whole process and would like to thank all the members who give their input and help the likes of me. You guys have been fantastic.
> 
> Invitation-11th Oct, 2018
> Points-70
> Telecommunication Network Engineer
> Lodged-19th Oct, 2018
> CO contact-30th Jan, 2019 for Polio
> Responded to CO-31st Jan, 2019
> Visa Grant-1st April, 2019.


Congrats Mri..!! Your timeline pretty much looks similar to mine.. :fingerscrossed:

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Lovegill

Hi all,
Is there any August 2018 applicant waiting for grant?


----------



## mri

dragonmigrant said:


> Congrats Mri..!! Your timeline pretty much looks similar to mine.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Thanks and congrats to you too.

Since I was on a student visa, do I have to take any steps myself to nullify that visa or has it been superseded automatically?


----------



## dragonmigrant

mri said:


> Thanks and congrats to you too.
> 
> Since I was on a student visa, do I have to take any steps myself to nullify that visa or has it been superseded automatically?


Hi Mri,

Why do you congratulate me! I haven't received a grant yet 

And about the student visa, when you get a new visa granted, the visa which was active before will be automatically cancelled and your new visa will be active as per DoHA rule. I have confirmed the same with the department as well. So in your case, student visa will be cancelled and 189 will be active.

So you don't have to take any action on your student visa. 

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hi guys,

Do I have to submit Form 1221 if Form 80 has already been submitted. I haven't got a contact from CO but just curious as a few applicants in Immitracker have submitted both the forms.


----------



## dragonmigrant

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do I have to submit Form 1221 if Form 80 has already been submitted. I haven't got a contact from CO but just curious as a few applicants in Immitracker have submitted both the forms.


Hi Neeraj,

Its not mandatory. But most of the people submit because there a very few COs who ask for the form 1221. So I would suggest you to go ahead and submit it if you have time. 

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## mri

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Mri,
> 
> Why do you congratulate me! I haven't received a grant yet
> 
> And about the student visa, when you get a new visa granted, the visa which was active before will be automatically cancelled and your new visa will be active as per DoHA rule. I have confirmed the same with the department as well. So in your case, student visa will be cancelled and 189 will be active.
> 
> So you don't have to take any action on your student visa.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Ooops .....anyways its just a matter of time for you too. 

Thanks for answering my query.


----------



## SG

ShreyasPJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Super pleased to announce that we have received our grant today morning (sorry for the delayed update, was too numb for the first half to think/realize what has happened)
> 
> These past 2 months have been very stressful for us on a personal & professional front. Got a great news on a personal front last Friday and this Friday the grant was in store for us.
> 
> Can't thank each of the EF members for their valuable contribution wrt motivation, keeping the energy high, keeping the worries and bay and more importantly, keeping the banter going. (Wouldn't name anyone since everyone's a hero on this platform)
> 
> For those who're waiting for their grants, its just a passing phase where all you can do is WAIT. Being patient and just count the days, prep yourselves for the upcoming adventure, be prepared mentally with a long EF post once your grant arrives!!
> 
> Kudo's and thank you all. Will try and contribute as much as I can to this forum. Unfortunately I got to know about this platform after I had started my immigration journey. Else, this platform is enough for anyone to go ahead and apply without any agent.
> 
> About agents, not all agents are bad, I was working with a registered MARA agent who helped me a lot. Again, won't name the agent here since this is not a platform to advertise.
> 
> Cheers everyone!!


Congratulations Shreyas


----------



## SG

mri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty, I got my visa grant yesterday. I have been a silent reader here since I started this whole process and would like to thank all the members who give their input and help the likes of me. You guys have been fantastic.
> 
> Invitation-11th Oct, 2018
> Points-70
> Telecommunication Network Engineer
> Lodged-19th Oct, 2018
> CO contact-30th Jan, 2019 for Polio
> Responded to CO-31st Jan, 2019
> Visa Grant-1st April, 2019.


Congratulations


----------



## SG

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do I have to submit Form 1221 if Form 80 has already been submitted. I haven't got a contact from CO but just curious as a few applicants in Immitracker have submitted both the forms.


Hi Neeraj,

There are people who didn't submit their 1221 but still have got their Grants.


----------



## sanjai26

Hi all ,
Need your help. 

I got CO contact for pcc.
CO request form has 3 different pages for every applicant. Under my page it has a checkbox - 'police clearance - India'. Same for the page with my kid's name. But under the page with my wife's name , it is empty. 

1. Is it usual to have a page for every applicant , even if they dont need any documents for certain applicants ? 

2. Though I have already provided pcc, they are requesting again, may be to include other names which i had specified while applying. Or could there be any other reason ?


----------



## yverma

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all ,
> Need your help.
> 
> I got CO contact today for pcc after 101 days wait.
> CO request form has 3 different pages for every applicant. Under my page it has a checkbox - 'police clearance - India'. Same for the page with my kid's name. But under the page with my wife's name , it is empty.
> 
> 1. Is it usual to have a page for every applicant , even if they dont need any documents for certain applicants ?
> 
> 2. Though I have already provided pcc, they are requesting again, may be to include other names which i had specified while applying. Or could there be any other reason ?
> 
> 3. Do they usually ask PCC for <16 year old kid ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


1. Yes, every application have different pages for required documents.
2. Generally they don't ask for PCC for less than 16 years. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all ,
> Need your help.
> 
> I got CO contact today for pcc after 101 days wait.
> CO request form has 3 different pages for every applicant. Under my page it has a checkbox - 'police clearance - India'. Same for the page with my kid's name. But under the page with my wife's name , it is empty.
> 
> 1. Is it usual to have a page for every applicant , even if they dont need any documents for certain applicants ?
> 
> 2. Though I have already provided pcc, they are requesting again, may be to include other names which i had specified while applying. Or could there be any other reason ?
> 
> 3. Do they usually ask PCC for <16 year old kid ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Interesting. In my case the CO did not provide a checklist page for me, but provided one only for my wife. So I reckon its upto the discretion of the CO. 

About the PCC, I am not quite sure how it works mate.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## SG

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all ,
> Need your help.
> 
> I got CO contact today for pcc after 101 days wait.
> CO request form has 3 different pages for every applicant. Under my page it has a checkbox - 'police clearance - India'. Same for the page with my kid's name. But under the page with my wife's name , it is empty.
> 
> 1. Is it usual to have a page for every applicant , even if they dont need any documents for certain applicants ?
> 
> 2. Though I have already provided pcc, they are requesting again, may be to include other names which i had specified while applying. Or could there be any other reason ?
> 
> 3. Do they usually ask PCC for <16 year old kid ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Hi Sanjai,

1. Each Applicant in your application is given a space to upload 60 documents.
2. Children below the age of 16 do not need PCC.
3. No, haven't seen any.


----------



## Divkasi

mri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty, I got my visa grant yesterday. I have been a silent reader here since I started this whole process and would like to thank all the members who give their input and help the likes of me. You guys have been fantastic.
> 
> Invitation-11th Oct, 2018
> Points-70
> Telecommunication Network Engineer
> Lodged-19th Oct, 2018
> CO contact-30th Jan, 2019 for Polio
> Responded to CO-31st Jan, 2019
> Visa Grant-1st April, 2019.




Congratulations


----------



## DVS105

sharma.shailender said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I got the grant for my family today morning.
> 
> Normally, I don't check my immiaccount on Saturdays. But I saw an email with subject "Your EOI account has been removed". I was aware that this mail comes when your application is finalized or is about to be finalized. So I logged on to immiaccount and was surprised the to see the status as "Finalized".
> 
> It was a long wait for over 10 months with a couple of CO contacts. Thanks for all the support and information you guys have provided.
> 
> My IED is 14-Aug, planning to fly around Jun-Jul.
> 
> Regards,
> Shailender


Congratulations!!


----------



## am0gh

While I can't answer your question about scope, I would certainly recommend e2language for your PTE prep. Give it a try and you maybe able to bump your points up to 75.

Good luck with PTE in April!



ksuresh209 said:


> ===================================================
> Hi,
> 
> Great efforts to reach your goal with all the odds you faced. More or less currently I am also in the same scenario. Started my journey in Jul 2017 with 65 Points for Mechanical Engineering [233512]. I gave 4 attempts to improve my points, but everytime ended with 10 Points only in PTE. This delay is effecting me both physically and financially, and again I have booked for PTE for April slot.
> 
> I am an Mechanical Engineer with 13 years of experience into Supplier quality..Now wanted to know the scope for Quality engineers in Australia, as I am getting mixed responses from various source.
> Could you please let me know, the scope for Mechanical engineers, just to make sure all my efforts are worth and should not go in vain at the final stage
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Suresh


----------



## Ria Varma

Lovegill said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any August 2018 applicant waiting for grant?


I received ITA in August, applied in Sept, Got CO contact in December, from then no response.


----------



## Poojag

Ria Varma said:


> Lovegill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Is there any August 2018 applicant waiting for grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I received ITA in August, applied in Sept, Got CO contact in December, from then no response.
Click to expand...

My lodgement date is 30th July, 2018. M still waiting for grant 😊


----------



## Nik Aus PR

Hi Friends

I generated the eMedical letter for my daughter and on the second page it shows the following information 

Name of parent/guardian My Name
Relationship to the client *Friend*

Now, the relationship to the client should be Father or Guardian but it picked up Friend. It might be that I gave wrong info somewhere in the application and the letter picked up that info.

Can someone please help me with the steps to rectify this information.

Thanks


----------



## dragonmigrant

Poojag said:


> My lodgement date is 30th July, 2018. M still waiting for grant 😊


In your case, since its been over 8 months now, I would suggest you to give a call to the Department and check for the status. Cuz most of the times when we call before 7 months, they politely say that the case is within the global processing times and hence they can't answer the query. So with your case, its outside the global processing time. So you have all the rights to give it a go.

Let us know if you get an answer from them.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## ATN85

Poojag said:


> My lodgement date is 30th July, 2018. M still waiting for grant 😊




Hi Pooja,
Did u get any CO contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poojag

dragonmigrant said:


> Poojag said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lodgement date is 30th July, 2018. M still waiting for grant 😊
> 
> 
> 
> In your case, since its been over 8 months now, I would suggest you to give a call to the Department and check for the status. Cuz most of the times when we call before 7 months, they politely say that the case is within the global processing times and hence they can't answer the query. So with your case, its outside the global processing time. So you have all the rights to give it a go.
> 
> Let us know if you get an answer from them.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon
Click to expand...

Ohh Ok.. I will call the department and let you know what they responded..thanks for your inputs 😊


----------



## ShreyGotri

The time has arrived! Finally got my grant after a relatively lesser wait of 87 days ( Trust me it wasn't that short either).....Thank you all the experts who guided my way through.....My timeline to follow...

PTE 79+ (2nd attempt) 13thOct 2018
EA assessment Submitted 29th Oct 2018
Positive Assessment 10th Dec2018
EOI lodged 10thDec2018
Got Invited 10thDec2018
Lodgement Date 05Jan2019
Grant Date 02Apr2019

Anzcode 233311 Electrical Engineer
(75points)
IED 27 Dec2019

Hope everybody gets their grant sooner... 🙂


----------



## Ria Varma

ShreyGotri said:


> The time has arrived! Finally got my grant after a relatively lesser wait of 87 days ( Trust me it wasn't that short either).....Thank you all the experts who guided my way through.....My timeline to follow...
> 
> PTE 79+ (2nd attempt) 13thOct 2018
> EA assessment Submitted 29th Oct 2018
> Positive Assessment 10th Dec2018
> EOI lodged 10thDec2018
> Got Invited 10thDec2018
> Lodgement Date 05Jan2019
> Grant Date 02Apr2019
> 
> Anzcode 233311 Electrical Engineer
> (75points)
> IED 27 Dec2019
> 
> Hope everybody gets their grant sooner... 🙂



Congratulations.


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

ShreyGotri said:


> The time has arrived! Finally got my grant after a relatively lesser wait of 87 days ( Trust me it wasn't that short either).....Thank you all the experts who guided my way through.....My timeline to follow...
> 
> PTE 79+ (2nd attempt) 13thOct 2018
> EA assessment Submitted 29th Oct 2018
> Positive Assessment 10th Dec2018
> EOI lodged 10thDec2018
> Got Invited 10thDec2018
> Lodgement Date 05Jan2019
> Grant Date 02Apr2019
> 
> Anzcode 233311 Electrical Engineer
> (75points)
> IED 27 Dec2019
> 
> Hope everybody gets their grant sooner... 🙂


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

ShreyGotri said:


> The time has arrived! Finally got my grant after a relatively lesser wait of 87 days ( Trust me it wasn't that short either).....Thank you all the experts who guided my way through.....My timeline to follow...
> 
> PTE 79+ (2nd attempt) 13thOct 2018
> EA assessment Submitted 29th Oct 2018
> Positive Assessment 10th Dec2018
> EOI lodged 10thDec2018
> Got Invited 10thDec2018
> Lodgement Date 05Jan2019
> Grant Date 02Apr2019
> 
> Anzcode 233311 Electrical Engineer
> (75points)
> IED 27 Dec2019
> 
> Hope everybody gets their grant sooner... 🙂




Congratulations


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello friends
I know that the thumb rule for grant after CO contact is usually 2-3 months.
But from which day it is counted, starting from the day he contacted or the day we submitted requested docs?


----------



## Lovegill

dragonmigrant said:


> In your case, since its been over 8 months now, I would suggest you to give a call to the Department and check for the status. Cuz most of the times when we call before 7 months, they politely say that the case is within the global processing times and hence they can't answer the query. So with your case, its outside the global processing time. So you have all the rights to give it a go.
> 
> Let us know if you get an answer from them.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


I called DHA today and got standard reply that 90% of applications processed in 7 months and 10% can take longer. 

Wait is killing.


----------



## sen.harsha

178 days and still counting.... Crazy wait ... Where is my grant ? 😞 😞 😞

Visa lodged : 7 Oct 2018 (85 points)
Anzco code : 261313
CO contact : 15 Jan 2019 (replied same day)


----------



## charan0488

*Bridging Visa-Job switch*

Hi Guys,

Could you please help me with below query. One of my friend is in below situation and need help.

He is currently on 457 visa and working in Sydney. He applied for 189 Visa on 04 Feb 2019 and is having Bridging Visa A (which is inactive as his 457 visa is still active). His 457 is going to expire on June 2020.

Now, the query is, can he switch to the new job in next month? He has got a job offer and wants to resign the existing job. Can he do that as his bridging visa will become ACTIVE once he resign (assuming 457 will get cancelled when he leaves current employer).

Any of your thoughts/experience would be much helpful.


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## NB

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with below query. One of my friend is in below situation and need help.
> 
> He is currently on 457 visa and working in Sydney. He applied for 189 Visa on 04 Feb 2019 and is having Bridging Visa A (which is inactive as his 457 visa is still active). His 457 is going to expire on June 2020.
> 
> Now, the query is, can he switch to the new job in next month? He has got a job offer and wants to resign the existing job. Can he do that as his bridging visa will become ACTIVE once he resign (assuming 457 will get cancelled when he leaves current employer).
> 
> Any of your thoughts/experience would be much helpful.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


His Bridging visa will activate only in June 2020

If he cancels his 457 visa prematurely, the Bridging visa will also stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## snitu13

jayanthps said:


> ....
> 
> Received grant on 26th March 2019 with IED on 10th May. :amen:
> 
> Hope this helps. We have planned a validation trip during first week of May '19. Putting a 4 month old infant through this validation trip process is the next biggest challenge we have. Wish me luck :juggle:
> 
> And all the best for your journey, hope you get the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


..
As someone else also suggested, you could have tried IED waiver, sighting reasons of small kids and less time to plan. In most cases IED gets waived..

All the best & congratulations!!!


----------



## balaaspire17

ShreyGotri said:


> The time has arrived! Finally got my grant after a relatively lesser wait of 87 days ( Trust me it wasn't that short either).....Thank you all the experts who guided my way through.....My timeline to follow...
> 
> PTE 79+ (2nd attempt) 13thOct 2018
> EA assessment Submitted 29th Oct 2018
> Positive Assessment 10th Dec2018
> EOI lodged 10thDec2018
> Got Invited 10thDec2018
> Lodgement Date 05Jan2019
> Grant Date 02Apr2019
> 
> Anzcode 233311 Electrical Engineer
> (75points)
> IED 27 Dec2019
> 
> Hope everybody gets their grant sooner... 🙂




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang

NB said:


> His Bridging visa will activate only in June 2020
> 
> If he cancels his 457 visa prematurely, the Bridging visa will also stand cancelled
> 
> Cheers


I'm also in similar situation but in Feb 2020. So does it means after my 457 is expired and the Bridging visa kicks in, I can freely resign my current job and look for a new one?


----------



## NB

hoandang said:


> I'm also in similar situation but in Feb 2020. So does it means after my 457 is expired and the Bridging visa kicks in, I can freely resign my current job and look for a new one?


That’s correct
But for all practical purposes, you would have got your grant long before that

Cheers


----------



## snitu13

thulili said:


> Hi guys!
> I am happy to inform you that we got our direct grant on March 30, 2019. Our profile as follows:
> Non pro rata code
> 75 points
> Lodgment Date: 13/02/2019
> Grant: 30/03/2019, 45 days for waiting
> Thank you very much for your help when we prepared for our lodgement.


Congratulations!! That was fast.
what was ANZSCO code?


----------



## Elu

Congratulations 🎆 to every grant recipient. All the very best. 

Regards 
Elu


----------



## ATN85

Hi folks, for one of my employments, the contact information in the RnR is out of date. The telephone numbers and email provided are not working. I just spoke to the Concerned HR and got the email id for employment verification. However he refused to provide a new RnR. It is more 135 days since I lodged my visa and haven’t receive any update till now. Please suggest if I should update the contact information now or wait for a CO contact. Lodged on 16 nov 2018 jobcode : 261312


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ATN85 said:


> Hi folks, for one of my employments, the contact information in the RnR is out of date. The telephone numbers and email provided are not working. I just spoke to the Concerned HR and got the email id for employment verification. However he refused to provide a new RnR. It is more 135 days since I lodged my visa and haven’t receive any update till now. Please suggest if I should update the contact information now or wait for a CO contact. Lodged on 16 nov 2018 jobcode : 261312
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use the update us option in Immiaccount and give the new contact details
No harm in giving it at this stage once you have come to know of it

Cheers


----------



## nav87

Hi everyone ! 
Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months. 
My timeline is as below:

Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day. 
Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019

Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊

Navdeep


----------



## Divkasi

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep




Many congratulations


----------



## ATN85

NB said:


> You can use the update us option in Immiaccount and give the new contact details
> No harm in giving it at this stage once you have come to know of it
> 
> Cheers




Thank you NB!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


ShreyGotri said:


> The time has arrived! Finally got my grant after a relatively lesser wait of 87 days ( Trust me it wasn't that short either).....Thank you all the experts who guided my way through.....My timeline to follow...
> 
> PTE 79+ (2nd attempt) 13thOct 2018
> EA assessment Submitted 29th Oct 2018
> Positive Assessment 10th Dec2018
> EOI lodged 10thDec2018
> Got Invited 10thDec2018
> Lodgement Date 05Jan2019
> Grant Date 02Apr2019
> 
> Anzcode 233311 Electrical Engineer
> (75points)
> IED 27 Dec2019
> 
> Hope everybody gets their grant sooner... 🙂


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeeshan shahid

Guys someone please help from where to get polio vaccination certificates in al hasa ksa


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23

Many thanks Bandish 😊 Made me feel better.


----------



## Csp23

Bandish said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bandish..
> 
> I need your valuable suggestion in my case.
> 
> My job code is 261312. Had lodged for nsw 190 visa on 29dec 2018 with 80 points.
> 
> I couldn't apply for 189, inspite of having good points (75), because I had chosen nsw and 189 in same EOI application and I got invitation very very quickly from NSW. Once I accepted it, my EOI status changed to Invited, and hence no further invitation for 189.
> 
> Now m seeing PR grants coming for 189 but not NSW 190. Do I have any option to apply for 189 visa, or the only option left is to wait and watch?
> Also, do you have any prediction for nsw 190, based on your observation?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Csp23,
> 
> Don't know valuable or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but like to share my thoughts based on my experience.
> 
> We can create multiple EOIs. If you create a 189 EOI now, it may not be of much use wrt getting early grant. There will be few months of wait time for invitation and then wait time for grant. In total, it could be a minimum wait of 5-6 months.
> 
> You have already waited for 3 months now for 190 with nomination from NSW (a sought after place). I don't have much idea of 190 grant timelines but happened to see the 190 trends few days back. They seem to not follow any trend in particular. The grant dates have varied timelines. But the earliest what I could see was a 4 month wait time. So, you may get your grant by May 2019 first week. Overall, my suggestion would be to stick to 190. But, its your life and decisions and decide based on what you feel is best for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant
Click to expand...

Many thanks for your reply Bandish 😊


----------



## asad.chem

Lovegill said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any August 2018 applicant waiting for grant?


Yes, I am.. lodged my visa on 29th Aug... 1st CO contact on Nov 27th... which I replied on 13th Dec.... still waiting for grant


----------



## asad.chem

Lovegill said:


> I called DHA today and got standard reply that 90% of applications processed in 7 months and 10% can take longer.
> 
> Wait is killing.


Same is the case with me.... I called today and got this same standard reply... I think... we should wait... By God's will everything will be alright... and we will get our grants soon


----------



## omkar13

*typo error in last name in document provided for 189 visa*

Hello members!

My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled. 
eg. John Doe = John Dhoe

Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this? 
Do I need to notify the same?
Should I wait for CO?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asad.chem

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Congrats dear.... Best of luck for your future endeavors


----------



## omkar13

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Congrats! Wish you great success in Australia!


----------



## NB

omkar13 said:


> Hello members!
> 
> My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled.
> eg. John Doe = John Dhoe
> 
> Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this?
> Do I need to notify the same?
> Should I wait for CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Which is that document ?

Cheers


----------



## dragonmigrant

For all my friends waiting for an invite or have lodged their application, I would like to give a quick update from yesterday's Australian budget by Josh Frydenberg on behalf of the Coalition Govt. for the year 2019-2020 which is regarding the migration. There is one good news and one bad news.

Good News:

From November 2019, points test will be adjusted to award additional points, to the primary applicants, where their partner has competent English (6 each in IELTS or 50 each in PTE), but cannot meet the requirements for skilled partner points. Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged - how this will occur has not been detailed. (Source: ISCAH Australian Migration)

**Very good for married people. Not really good for Bachelors.**

Bad News:

Base VAC (Visa Application Charge)s for visa subclasses, except the Visitor Subclass 600, will increase by 5.4% from 1 July 2019.

I hope this helps..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

dragonmigrant said:


> For all my friends waiting for an invite or have lodged their application, a quick update from yesterday's Australian budget by Josh Frydenberg on behalf of the Coalition Govt. for the year 2019-2020:


For some reason, link doesn't works. May be because I am on mobile.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> For some reason, link doesn't works. May be because I am on mobile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Can you read my comment now?


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

dragonmigrant said:


> Can you read my comment now?


I can read the comment, but clicking the link 2019-2020 lands me nowhere. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> I can read the comment, but clicking the link 2019-2020 lands me nowhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oh. Its not a link.!!


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

dragonmigrant said:


> Oh. Its not a link.!!


Got you. Googled and read the budget report. Sounds promising. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Congratulations Navdeep


----------



## thulili

Hi, 

Our Anzsco is Agricultural Scientist. We did not hire any agent. 



snitu13 said:


> Congratulations!! That was fast.
> what was ANZSCO code?


----------



## srini.e

Bandish said:


> Can gals also give suggestions
> 
> You might get your grant earliest in the first week of April, else go by the global processing timelines.




Hey Bandish, u r awesome!! 
Got my grant today ...
Thanks to all the forum members ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Many Congratulations Navdeep 
Best wishes for your future


----------



## Bandish

srini.e said:


> Hey Bandish, u r awesome!!
> Got my grant today ...
> Thanks to all the forum members ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Congratulations 
Great to know 

Enjoy the moment and wish you good luck for your future


----------



## Bandish

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends
> I know that the thumb rule for grant after CO contact is usually 2-3 months.
> But from which day it is counted, starting from the day he contacted or the day we submitted requested docs?


General assumption is 'from the day CO contacted.'


----------



## omkar13

NB said:


> omkar13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello members!
> 
> My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled.
> eg. John Doe = John Dhoe
> 
> Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this?
> Do I need to notify the same?
> Should I wait for CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is that document ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Home loan interest certificate ( proof of spouse)


----------



## Brat

srini.e said:


> Hey Bandish, u r awesome!!
> Got my grant today ...
> Thanks to all the forum members ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats Srini..! 

@Bandish, :hail:

Looking forward to my golden email. As per your predictions, it is this week 

26111 - ICT BA
Lodged - Oct 29 2018
CO Contact - Jan 14th 2019
Responded - Feb 8th 2019
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bandish

omkar13 said:


> Hello members!
> 
> My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled.
> eg. John Doe = John Dhoe
> 
> Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this?
> Do I need to notify the same?
> Should I wait for CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do not wait for CO to point it out.
If possible, get the document corrected and re-upload it with appropriate name. Check the options in the 'Update details' section in immiaccount to let the CO know that you have uploaded the new corrected document as unintentionally your last name was misspelt. That's what I can think of. Others can add to it.


----------



## Bandish

Brat said:


> Congrats Srini..!
> 
> @Bandish, :hail:
> 
> Looking forward to my golden email. As per your predictions, it is this week
> 
> 26111 - ICT BA
> Lodged - Oct 29 2018
> CO Contact - Jan 14th 2019
> Responded - Feb 8th 2019
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Ha ha ... 
Hope you get it this week, but DHA always have their own plans.
Wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> Ha ha ...
> Hope you get it this week, but DHA always have their own plans.
> Wish you a speedy grant..


@Bandish..!! I seriously doubt whether you are a Case Officer working at DoHA after seeing your predictions...!! You have to finalize my visa at any cost... :spy::spy:

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> @Bandish..!! I seriously doubt whether you are a Case Officer working at DoHA after seeing your predictions...!! You have to finalize my visa at any cost... :spy::spy:
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


LOL :lol:

You have already paid your visa fees/cost , At this cost, it will definitely be finalized super fast 

Wish you Good luck !


----------



## rahul80

Hey Guys. I have received he DG today for Software Engineer code (Lodged on 30th Dec). I never received a CO contact as I had stated previously. I just wasn't sure if I would actually get the PR. My employment documents were in shambles. I had very limited data to provide for tax, payslips etc. Different companies were paying me from the one on the R&R. But I had very good credentials (Wharton grad). So anyway flying off to NY this weekend, and then gonna figure from there. 

Ironically, I had 90 in each section of the PTE. After my exam, I thought I had flunked the exam for sure. I wasn't expecting anything more than 50s.

Just tells me that this whole thing is super subjective for a few folks.


----------



## Sona Singh

Thanks Bandish


----------



## omkar13

Bandish said:


> omkar13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello members!
> 
> My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled.
> eg. John Doe = John Dhoe
> 
> Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this?
> Do I need to notify the same?
> Should I wait for CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not wait for CO to point it out.
> If possible, get the document corrected and re-upload it with appropriate name. Check the options in the 'Update details' section in immiaccount to let the CO know that you have uploaded the new corrected document as unintentionally your last name was misspelt. That's what I can think of. Others can add to it.
Click to expand...

Thanks Bandish! I have the corrected doc and will upload it.


----------



## Bandish

omkar13 said:


> Thanks Bandish! I have the corrected doc and will upload it.


Rename the document properly and let CO know that you have uploaded a new one with corrected name.


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations Rahul80 ...


----------



## Divkasi

rahul80 said:


> Hey Guys. I have received he DG today for Software Engineer code (Lodged on 30th Dec). I never received a CO contact as I had stated previously. I just wasn't sure if I would actually get the PR. My employment documents were in shambles. I had very limited data to provide for tax, payslips etc. Different companies were paying me from the one on the R&R. But I had very good credentials (Wharton grad). So anyway flying off to NY this weekend, and then gonna figure from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I had 90 in each section of the PTE. After my exam, I thought I had flunked the exam for sure. I wasn't expecting anything more than 50s.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tells me that this whole thing is super subjective for a few folks.




Congratulations


----------



## dragonmigrant

Friends,

I would like to suggest something. From now on, if we stop commenting "Congratulations" for visa grants in the thread, it will reduce the number of notifications that we get and also ensure that people don't miss important comments. Instead of typing it as a comment, my suggestion is to Like the comment when someone informs that he/she received a grant. 

It's just a suggestion. Can be followed or ignored 

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Friends,
> 
> I would like to suggest something. From now on, if we stop commenting "Congratulations" for visa grants in the thread, it will reduce the number of notifications that we get and also ensure that people don't miss important comments. Instead of typing it as a comment, my suggestion is to Like the comment when someone informs that he/she received a grant.
> 
> It's just a suggestion. Can be followed or ignored
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Though you are very right, but at times congratulating others gives a happy feeling and satisfaction I believe.  May be we can PM or just write the username of the person to wish instead of quoting the full message... 

Having said that, its a public forum and we all are 'the public' here...  We have our own thoughts and opinions ... Let peace and happiness prevail


----------



## nelutla

rahul80 said:


> Hey Guys. I have received he DG today for Software Engineer code (Lodged on 30th Dec). I never received a CO contact as I had stated previously. I just wasn't sure if I would actually get the PR. My employment documents were in shambles. I had very limited data to provide for tax, payslips etc. Different companies were paying me from the one on the R&R. But I had very good credentials (Wharton grad). So anyway flying off to NY this weekend, and then gonna figure from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I had 90 in each section of the PTE. After my exam, I thought I had flunked the exam for sure. I wasn't expecting anything more than 50s.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tells me that this whole thing is super subjective for a few folks.




Congrats Rahul can please share have u submitted RNR on SD or company letter head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aise

omkar13 said:


> Hello members!
> 
> My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled.
> eg. John Doe = John Dhoe
> 
> Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this?
> Do I need to notify the same?
> Should I wait for CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hello,

I named my files as below:

Education-Transcript-Me.pdf
Education-Transcript-Husband.pdf

I didn't even write my name and surname. 

Would it be an issue? There are no strict rules about naming I guess, right?


----------



## dragonmigrant

aise said:


> Hello,
> 
> I named my files as below:
> 
> Education-Transcript-Me.pdf
> Education-Transcript-Husband.pdf
> 
> I didn't even write my name and surname.
> 
> Would it be an issue? There are no strict rules about naming I guess, right?


Absolutely no issues. You don't have to worry or change anything.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## rahul80

Co letter head!



nelutla said:


> Congrats Rahul can please share have u submitted RNR on SD or company letter head
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla

rahul80 said:


> Co letter head!




Thanks I have submitted SD for some CO asking on company letter head so worried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satgua

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Hi Navdeep,
Can you pls suggest how much is VAC2 fee? I am in the same boat and expecting that CO may contact me for spouse english requirement.

Thanks..


----------



## shellady

omkar13 said:


> Hello members!
> 
> My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled.
> eg. John Doe = John Dhoe
> 
> Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this?
> Do I need to notify the same?
> Should I wait for CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had a similar situation. Found out that the billing statement I have uploaded is of the wrong month and does not reflect yet my new address which is same with my husband's (for proof of relationship).
What I did was upload the correct version. Used the same file name as the wrong one and just appended '_correct' at the end.
Definitely do not wait for CO contact.


----------



## HumbleExpat

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Congratulations!, grant 15 days after VAC2 payment is real quick as compared to last years' VAC2 cases. 
All the best..


----------



## Rosun

Hi Friends,

I need a solution. I hope must of the people are going through a same phase. 
Invitations: 11 Nov 2018
visa lounge on 16 November 2018
CO contact on 25 feb 2019 for spouse functional English and uploaded pte score on 4 March 2019.
Grant: waiting
The problem is I got my student visa on oct 25 2018, so had to maintain a visa. I was expecting grant within my first semester and maintained student visa but got CO contact in between. My last date for enrolment of second sem is 15 April 2019 else my COE gonna be cancelled. Defer is hardly possible as I can see some of the COE is cancelled due to deferment.
a) What happens if COE cancel?
b) How long can we stay after cancellation?
b) Do you think worth paying second sem fee again?

Warm Regards,


----------



## swami_biochem

Rosun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need a solution. I hope must of the people are going through a same phase.
> Invitations: 11 Nov 2018
> visa lounge on 16 November 2018
> CO contact on 25 feb 2019 for spouse functional English and uploaded pte score on 4 March 2019.
> Grant: waiting
> The problem is I got my student visa on oct 25 2018, so had to maintain a visa. I was expecting grant within my first semester and maintained student visa but got CO contact in between. My last date for enrolment of second sem is 15 April 2019 else my COE gonna be cancelled. Defer is hardly possible as I can see some of the COE is cancelled due to deferment.
> a) What happens if COE cancel?
> b) How long can we stay after cancellation?
> b) Do you think worth paying second sem fee again?
> 
> Warm Regards,


Hope you are in Bridging Visa A?


----------



## SG

rahul80 said:


> Hey Guys. I have received he DG today for Software Engineer code (Lodged on 30th Dec). I never received a CO contact as I had stated previously. I just wasn't sure if I would actually get the PR. My employment documents were in shambles. I had very limited data to provide for tax, payslips etc. Different companies were paying me from the one on the R&R. But I had very good credentials (Wharton grad). So anyway flying off to NY this weekend, and then gonna figure from there.
> 
> Ironically, I had 90 in each section of the PTE. After my exam, I thought I had flunked the exam for sure. I wasn't expecting anything more than 50s.
> 
> Just tells me that this whole thing is super subjective for a few folks.


Congratulations Rahul  All the Best!


----------



## Saif

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do I have to submit Form 1221 if Form 80 has already been submitted. I haven't got a contact from CO but just curious as a few applicants in Immitracker have submitted both the forms.


Not required


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


srini.e said:


> Hey Bandish, u r awesome!!
> Got my grant today ...
> Thanks to all the forum members ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all ,
> Need your help.
> 
> I got CO contact for pcc.
> CO request form has 3 different pages for every applicant. Under my page it has a checkbox - 'police clearance - India'. Same for the page with my kid's name. But under the page with my wife's name , it is empty.
> 
> 1. Is it usual to have a page for every applicant , even if they dont need any documents for certain applicants ?
> 
> 2. Though I have already provided pcc, they are requesting again, may be to include other names which i had specified while applying. Or could there be any other reason ?


Upload PPC again for you and spouse...if names are different across docs (variation in names, spellings, initials vs full) put all of them in a list and get a "one and the same person" affidavit from a notary and upload the same for you/both. For kids PCC is not required, state the same.


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> General assumption is 'from the day CO contacted.'





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sona Singh View Post
> Hello friends
> I know that the thumb rule for grant after CO contact is usually 2-3 months.
> But from which day it is counted, starting from the day he contacted or the day we submitted requested docs?


Not a rule of thumb....you can get in 2-3 days post submission...good luck...


----------



## srini.e

sahana rashmi said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikh359

Hi fellows,

I have got the CO contact today and CO requested medicals for me (primary applicant) and passport and medicals for new born baby.

But there is no request made for medicals of my wife and she has not undergone any medicals earlier. So what would you guys suggest in this scenario ?

I would highly appreciate your inputs on this situation.


----------



## Bandish

sheikh359 said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I have got the CO contact today and CO requested medicals for me (primary applicant) and passport and medicals for new born baby.
> 
> But there is no request made for medicals of my wife and she has not undergone any medicals earlier. So what would you guys suggest in this scenario ?
> 
> I would highly appreciate your inputs on this situation.


With no option to contact your CO directly, the only way I can think of is to call the DHA helpline number and explain your scenario. They would probably help by writing a note to CO. 

Good luck 🙂


----------



## RockyRaj

Bandish said:


> With no option to contact your CO directly, the only way I can think of is to call the DHA helpline number and explain your scenario. They would probably help by writing a note to CO.
> 
> Good luck 🙂




Write an email to 
[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheikh359

Bandish said:


> With no option to contact your CO directly, the only way I can think of is to call the DHA helpline number and explain your scenario. They would probably help by writing a note to CO.
> 
> Good luck 🙂


Thanks for your feedback. In the immiaccount under health examination there is an option "arrange your health examination". What do you think about that? 

Is this the correct number to call +61131881 ??


----------



## sheikh359

RockyRaj said:


> Write an email to
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## RockyRaj

To those who had hired the service of an agent,

Have you tried to change the email correspondence to your’s post the application is finalized?

Under update details I note only change of address, email and passport details.

I did change for all the applicants with my email id from the agent’s one,; however, still on the message folder it does indicate authorized receipt is agent’s I’d.

Post updating the details, the system had generated forms on its own, indicating the status as submitted and the status still remains the same for over a week now.

Anyone experimented with this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

sheikh359 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. In the immiaccount under health examination there is an option "arrange your health examination". What do you think about that?
> 
> Is this the correct number to call +61131881 ??


Now when CO has already generated HAP IDs for you and your kid, I think it is better to let the CO (indirectly) know through call or email to generate HAP ID for your wife. Else, there could be confusion. I am just speculating about the confusion. If I were you, I would have first informed DHA and tried to get some resolution from them. 
In case of no success through helpline, would have arranged the health examinations myself. Decide based on what you think is right in the two options. Others with similar experience can guide.

Yes the number is correct. Please find the numbers below:


Bandish said:


> These are the two helpline numbers I found from older posts:
> +61131881
> +61131880
> 
> All the Best !


----------



## Sunny2018

Bandish said:


> sheikh359 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows,
> 
> I have got the CO contact today and CO requested medicals for me (primary applicant) and passport and medicals for new born baby.
> 
> But there is no request made for medicals of my wife and she has not undergone any medicals earlier. So what would you guys suggest in this scenario ?
> 
> I would highly appreciate your inputs on this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> With no option to contact your CO directly, the only way I can think of is to call the DHA helpline number and explain your scenario. They would probably help by writing a note to CO.
> 
> Good luck 🙂
Click to expand...

I agree with Bandish advise. It is better to have calmer action. But however ensure you get yours and your child medicals done so there is no delay. Since your wife has delivered the child recently, I am not sure if she could undergo all the medicals currently, x-Ray and that could be the reason your CO has kept her out of it. Just a speculation, not sure about it.


----------



## omkar13

Thanks for replying! I also did the same 🙂
Hoping for a grant in May as the trends shows 30-60 day after CO contact 😍 Thank god Game of thrones final season is near, which will keep my impatient mind occupied. Haha



shellady said:


> omkar13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello members!
> 
> My 189 application is under assessment and just to be sure I was checking all my uploaded docs for any mistakes or error. Unfortunately, I found one document where my last name is mis-spelled.
> eg. John Doe = John Dhoe
> 
> Is there any way I can notify the CO abt this?
> Do I need to notify the same?
> Should I wait for CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar situation. Found out that the billing statement I have uploaded is of the wrong month and does not reflect yet my new address which is same with my husband's (for proof of relationship).
> What I did was upload the correct version. Used the same file name as the wrong one and just appended '_correct' at the end.
> Definitely do not wait for CO contact.
Click to expand...


----------



## AGupta

Hi Folks

Does anyone know if you need trasit Visa if you plan to halt at NZealand while travelling from USA to Australia for IED? 
NZ immigration site states you don't need transit Visa if you valid Aus Visa. We have got PR but since its not stamped, would it cause any issues? Or NZ authorities would consider the email received along with PR Letter?

Any information would be beneficial OR if you know there is some other forum who can provide needed information, please share

Thanks


----------



## sameer_vbd

DVS105 said:


> As far as I know, you will need to fix an appointment which I am led to believe that it is given in about 2-3 months time. When you tell them that your trip is a short one, they will advise you to take an appointment once you move permanently.
> 
> You might write to them to take this on record.




Thanks Mate.


----------



## Brat

Brat said:


> Congrats Srini..!
> 
> @Bandish, :hail:
> 
> Looking forward to my golden email. As per your predictions, it is this week
> 
> 26111 - ICT BA
> Lodged - Oct 29 2018
> CO Contact - Jan 14th 2019
> Responded - Feb 8th 2019
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Bandish :faint:

My visa is granted now, you are definitely a legend in this group. Your prediction is spot on :cheer2:

Thanks to everyone for the knowledge you guys shared in this forum. 

My timeline
26111 - ICT BA
Lodged - Oct 29 2018
CO Contact - Jan 14th 2019
Responded - Feb 8th 2019
Grant - : 04/04/2019


----------



## Bandish

Brat said:


> Bandish :faint:
> 
> My visa is granted now, you are definitely a legend in this group. Your prediction is spot on :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the knowledge you guys shared in this forum.
> 
> My timeline
> 26111 - ICT BA
> Lodged - Oct 29 2018
> CO Contact - Jan 14th 2019
> Responded - Feb 8th 2019
> Grant - : 04/04/2019


Wow... This is super...  
Not a legend , but definitely happy to know that it worked for you 
Many Congratulations ... Enjoy the moment ...


----------



## balaaspire17

Hello friends,

Got my direct grant yesterday at 4.20 pm Sydney time. 

I am an onshore applicant. Timelines are as below. Not all the documents were uploaded upfront. The last document uploaded was on 5-Mar-19.

ITA: 11-Dec-18
Visa lodged: 31-Dec-18 (PCC and Medicals done before lodging the visa)
Grant: 3-Apr-19

This forum has been of a great help whenever I required assistance. Thank all the forum members for the valuable inputs and timely help. 

For those who are yet to lodge the application or waiting for the grant, make sure all the supporting documents are uploaded and in order. If it does, it’s a wait game and you will surely get the grant one day but need to wait patiently. 

All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viswa4486

Finally received golden mail today... Thank you all

EOI: 31 Oct 2017
Invitation: 18 Oct 2018
CO contact: 30 Jan 19
Grant: 4 APR 19
IED: 12 Oct 19


----------



## PSA

balaaspire17 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Got my direct grant yesterday at 4.20 pm Sydney time.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant. Timelines are as below. Not all the documents were uploaded upfront. The last document uploaded was on 5-Mar-19.
> 
> ITA: 11-Dec-18
> Visa lodged: 31-Dec-18 (PCC and Medicals done before lodging the visa)
> Grant: 3-Apr-19
> 
> This forum has been of a great help whenever I required assistance. Thank all the forum members for the valuable inputs and timely help.
> 
> For those who are yet to lodge the application or waiting for the grant, make sure all the supporting documents are uploaded and in order. If it does, it’s a wait game and you will surely get the grant one day but need to wait patiently.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! May you please share the list of documents uploaded?


----------



## PSA

viswa4486 said:


> Finally received golden mail today... Thank you all
> 
> EOI: 31 Oct 2017
> Invitation: 18 Oct 2018
> CO contact: 30 Jan 19
> Grant: 4 APR 19
> IED: 12 Oct 19


Congrats! What was the CO contact for?


----------



## 189PR

Brat said:


> Bandish :faint:
> 
> My visa is granted now, you are definitely a legend in this group. Your prediction is spot on :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the knowledge you guys shared in this forum.
> 
> My timeline
> 26111 - ICT BA
> Lodged - Oct 29 2018
> CO Contact - Jan 14th 2019
> Responded - Feb 8th 2019
> Grant - : 04/04/2019


Many Congratulations , As per Bandish's prediction I am really hoping to get the grant by next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragonmigrant

189PR said:


> Many Congratulations , As per Bandish's prediction I am really hoping to get the grant by next week. :fingerscrossed:


In my case Bandish just said I will get it soon.!! Did not specify the week.. I am sad eep:eep:eep:

Why Bandish Why..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## viswa4486

PSA said:


> Congrats! What was the CO contact for?


Spouse functional English evidence.. Our Agent forgot to update PTE score card..


----------



## dragonmigrant

viswa4486 said:


> Spouse functional English evidence.. Our Agent forgot to update PTE score card..


Ooops..! It seems like if the case is not complicated, its always better not to go to an Agent..!! Have been seeing a lot of cases were there is a CO contact just because agents forgot to upload something which was already submitted to them by the client. This is so bad..!!

My advise hence is, if the case is simple, just follow expatforum and thereby save time and money..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Bandish

189PR said:


> Many Congratulations , As per Bandish's prediction I am really hoping to get the grant by next week. :fingerscrossed:


It will be wonderful to see your grant this or next week  ... 
These are just my guesses... 

I am getting more anxious now  

Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> In my case Bandish just said I will get it soon.!! Did not specify the week.. I am sad eep:eep:eep:
> 
> Why Bandish Why..!!
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


He he ... :lol:
That's what would have come to mind... 
Yours looks anytime... 
Lets see if you get it by third week of April


----------



## Divkasi

Brat said:


> Bandish :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> My visa is granted now, you are definitely a legend in this group. Your prediction is spot on :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the knowledge you guys shared in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline
> 
> 26111 - ICT BA
> 
> Lodged - Oct 29 2018
> 
> CO Contact - Jan 14th 2019
> 
> Responded - Feb 8th 2019
> 
> Grant - : 04/04/2019




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

viswa4486 said:


> Finally received golden mail today... Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> EOI: 31 Oct 2017
> 
> Invitation: 18 Oct 2018
> 
> CO contact: 30 Jan 19
> 
> Grant: 4 APR 19
> 
> IED: 12 Oct 19




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

balaaspire17 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Got my direct grant yesterday at 4.20 pm Sydney time.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant. Timelines are as below. Not all the documents were uploaded upfront. The last document uploaded was on 5-Mar-19.
> 
> ITA: 11-Dec-18
> Visa lodged: 31-Dec-18 (PCC and Medicals done before lodging the visa)
> Grant: 3-Apr-19
> 
> This forum has been of a great help whenever I required assistance. Thank all the forum members for the valuable inputs and timely help.
> 
> For those who are yet to lodge the application or waiting for the grant, make sure all the supporting documents are uploaded and in order. If it does, it’s a wait game and you will surely get the grant one day but need to wait patiently.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## sen.harsha

Hello Bandish,
Please predict my case .... 
ITA - Sep2018
Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
Anzco code - 261313
Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
CO contact - 15 Jan 2019( for spouse PTE, it was already provided but still CO asked for that, replied and attached PTE score the same day)
Grant - crazily, eagerly waiting.. 😞 😞 
I was hoping to see it till now... But the golden email is still not in my inbox... 



Bandish said:


> dragonmigrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case Bandish just said I will get it soon.!! Did not specify the week.. I am sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Bandish Why..!!
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> He he ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what would have come to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours looks anytime...
> Lets see if you get it by third week of April
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

sen.harsha said:


> Hello Bandish,
> Please predict my case ....
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019( for spouse PTE, it was already provided but still CO asked for that, replied and attached PTE score the same day)
> Grant - crazily, eagerly waiting.. 😞 😞
> I was hoping to see it till now... But the golden email is still not in my inbox...


Ohh !! Somehow, it seems strange to me that you have not yet received your grant as it was only for PTE score. But only DHA know all the reasons for delays.. 

You could be getting your visa either tomorrow or next week I feel.

Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Rosun

@Bandish
Visa application: 16 Nov 2018 ICT security Specialists 
CO contact: 25 feb 2019 for spouse functional English 
Replied: 4 March 2019 
Grant: waiting each hour
Thank you somuch for your time and predictions


----------



## sen.harsha

Thank you ... Fingers crossed.. 



Bandish said:


> sen.harsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> Please predict my case ....
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019( for spouse PTE, it was already provided but still CO asked for that, replied and attached PTE score the same day)
> Grant - crazily, eagerly waiting.. 😞 😞
> I was hoping to see it till now... But the golden email is still not in my inbox...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh !! Somehow, it seems strange to me that you have not yet received your grant as it was only for PTE score. But only DHA know all the reasons for delays..
> 
> You could be getting your visa either tomorrow or next week I feel.
> 
> Wish you good luck ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

Rosun said:


> @Bandish
> Visa application: 16 Nov 2018 ICT security Specialists
> CO contact: 25 feb 2019 for spouse functional English
> Replied: 4 March 2019
> Grant: waiting each hour
> Thank you somuch for your time and predictions


Hey Rosun,

First of all, please do not strain yourself.  We tend to be restless when things are nearing.  Just bank on all the effort you have put in, be positive and relax. Your CO might come to know that you are now not showing that anxiety and would get bored to give you your grant soon. 

I think, you could get your grant in the beginning of third week of April.

Wish you good luck


----------



## 189PR

Bandish said:


> It will be wonderful to see your grant this or next week  ...
> These are just my guesses...
> 
> I am getting more anxious now
> 
> Wish you good luck ...


Yeah, I understand that's just a guess, but still it gives some ray of hope.  

Me too getting anxious with every passing day 

I really pray that this time also your prediction comes true :amen:


----------



## Rosun

Bandish said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish
> Visa application: 16 Nov 2018 ICT security Specialists
> CO contact: 25 feb 2019 for spouse functional English
> Replied: 4 March 2019
> Grant: waiting each hour
> Thank you somuch for your time and predictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rosun,
> 
> First of all, please do not strain yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to be restless when things are nearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bank on all the effort you have put in, be positive and relax. Your CO might come to know that you are now not showing that anxiety and would get bored to give you your grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, you could get your grant in the beginning of third week of April.
> 
> Wish you good luck
Click to expand...

Thank you somuch bandish😊. I really feel happy to get an emotional support from you and bssantosh. But he disappeared somewhere. As per your prediction, If this happen, I would be the broke permanent resident. It would be a mixed feelings. I disperately need before 14th April to save a huge amount of money. Finger crossed 🤞


----------



## Saif

Divkasi said:


> Congratulations


Waiting eagerly for your announcement Div...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## IasadeCorsa

Hi Bandish , Am amazed with the way you are predicting Grant dates SPOT ON ! Would be happy if you could predict mine as well. 

Lodged : Oct 5 , 2018 
CO Contact . : Jan 17 , 2019 [ Bank Statement (Self) , PF Statement (Self) and PTE score from Pearson (Self and Spouse) ] . I had given all these docs earlier but my agent didnt upload them while lodging even after asking them to do so.  

Grant : Waiting. Not desperate though


----------



## Vivekdu

Hi expats,

I received a query today from CO asking for Birth Certificate copy for me and my wife (added as dependent). I had uploaded Passport copy as dob proof at the time of submitting application which is pretty standard. 

"If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this,
and a copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate,
family book extracts or family census register.
Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document. "

I have SSC Certificate (no birth certificate) which should be accepted. My query is do I need to write a separate letter by myself stating I don't have birth cert and instead attaching SSC?
Also, it just says provide normal copy (not certified copy). Will it be okay to provide normal color copy. Just confirming.


Here is my details-
EOI : 03.12.2018 [75 points]
ITA: 11.12.2018 
Lodge: 07.01.2019 [189]
CO contact: 04.04.2019 | Birth Certificate Copy


----------



## AliNaqi

vamsi01986 said:


> I think most of us aspirants can safely move to/post in this group henceforth!..


Hi Mate,
any update on your case?
have you got your grant??


----------



## Bandish

IasadeCorsa said:


> Hi Bandish , Am amazed with the way you are predicting Grant dates SPOT ON ! Would be happy if you could predict mine as well.
> 
> Lodged : Oct 5 , 2018
> CO Contact . : Jan 17 , 2019 [ Bank Statement (Self) , PF Statement (Self) and PTE score from Pearson (Self and Spouse) ] . I had given all these docs earlier but my agent didnt upload them while lodging even after asking them to do so.
> 
> Grant : Waiting. Not desperate though


Thanks 

You could get your grant by next week end.. else go by global processing timelines...

Wish you good luck ...


----------



## IasadeCorsa

Bandish said:


> Thanks
> 
> You could get your grant by next week end.. else go by global processing timelines...
> 
> Wish you good luck ...



Thanks a lot Bandish !!! A week from now OR a month from now ( considering current global processing time of 6- 7 months) . Hoping for the best.


----------



## nikita9

Divkasi said:


> What was the co contact for??


1st Contact 23 Jan 
2nd Conatact 22 Mar
Visa Grant 4 Apr


----------



## IasadeCorsa

nikita9 said:


> 1st Contact 23 Jan
> 2nd Conatact 22 Mar
> Visa Grant 4 Apr


Hi Nikita , Congrats on your grant!!! Can you please let us know the reason for CO contacts ?


----------



## Bandish

Vivekdu said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I received a query today from CO asking for Birth Certificate copy for me and my wife (added as dependent). I had uploaded Passport copy as dob proof at the time of submitting application which is pretty standard.
> 
> "If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this,
> and a copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate,
> family book extracts or family census register.
> Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document. "
> 
> I have SSC Certificate (no birth certificate) which should be accepted. My query is do I need to write a separate letter by myself stating I don't have birth cert and instead attaching SSC?
> Also, it just says provide normal copy (not certified copy). Will it be okay to provide normal color copy. Just confirming.
> 
> 
> Here is my details-
> EOI : 03.12.2018 [75 points]
> ITA: 11.12.2018
> Lodge: 07.01.2019 [189]
> CO contact: 04.04.2019 | Birth Certificate Copy


As per my understanding, you should attach SSC Certificate and a notarized document mentioning that though birth certificates are issued in India, you do not have one (if possible mention the reason). Get it written in a professional format. You could ask notary for it.

Color scan of SSC Certificate will be ok. 
In India, SSC Certificate is considered in lieu of birth certificate. Passport is made based on birth certificate or SSC Certificate, so its not considered a primary document for DOB, but definitely a very good supporting document.

Refer this wikipedia link for India:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birth_certificate


----------



## Vivekdu

Bandish said:


> As per my understanding, you should attach SSC Certificate and a notarized document mentioning that though birth certificates are issued in India, you do not have one (if possible mention the reason). Get it written in a professional format. You could ask notary for it.
> 
> Color scan of SSC Certificate will be ok.
> In India, SSC Certificate is considered in lieu of birth certificate. Passport is made based on birth certificate or SSC Certificate, so its not considered a primary document for DOB, but definitely a very good supporting document.
> 
> Refer this wikipedia link for India
> 
> 
> Thanks Bandish for explaining in details. I'll attach the color scan. But do I really need to provide notarized document or just attaching the SSC will do? I know this is an over kill but still checking if someone had similar experience. Thanks.


----------



## anubhav20

I am waiting for EOI invite for 189. 

Can anyone tell by when I can get invite ?

Details as below:

EOI date: 29-AUG-18
189 point: 70
Code: 261313
English -10


----------



## sczachariah

anubhav20 said:


> I am waiting for EOI invite for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell by when I can get invite ?
> 
> 
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI date: 29-AUG-18
> 
> 189 point: 70
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> English -10




As this is the most sought out anzsco, For better chance try increasing PTE score to get 20 points. It is long wait even for 75 pointers to get invite. 

With nof invitations getting reduced from next fiscal, chances are bleak for 70 points I suppose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh

Congrats on your grant!

My understanding is your PR is not valid until you have made your first entry into Australia. By that logic, technically you may require a visa.

Best to contact NZ authorities. Do update when you have a resolution.

Good luck!



AGupta said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Does anyone know if you need trasit Visa if you plan to halt at NZealand while travelling from USA to Australia for IED?
> NZ immigration site states you don't need transit Visa if you valid Aus Visa. We have got PR but since its not stamped, would it cause any issues? Or NZ authorities would consider the email received along with PR Letter?
> 
> Any information would be beneficial OR if you know there is some other forum who can provide needed information, please share
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sunny2018

nikita9 said:


> Divkasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the co contact for??
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Contact 23 Jan
> 2nd Conatact 22 Mar
> Visa Grant 4 Apr
Click to expand...

Congrats for your grant Nikita. I see you have posted on the 190 grants thread as well: could you please let know if it was 189 that was granted or 190 ( and which state) thanks.


----------



## Bandish

Vivekdu said:


> Thanks Bandish for explaining in details. I'll attach the color scan. But do I really need to provide notarized document or just attaching the SSC will do? I know this is an over kill but still checking if someone had similar experience. Thanks.


I mentioned the document as CO has specifically asked for it.
I too did not have birth certificate, but had already uploaded the SSC Certificate at the time of lodging visa. So, DHA may not actually require any such notarized document, but why take chances. This would be a little effort now, if you think of the delay later. 
Decide what you think is best for you. 

I don't remember anyone mentioning any such doc in this forum, though many have been asked for birth certificate before.

Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

anubhav20 said:


> I am waiting for EOI invite for 189.
> 
> Can anyone tell by when I can get invite ?
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> EOI date: 29-AUG-18
> 189 point: 70
> Code: 261313
> English -10





sczachariah said:


> As this is the most sought out anzsco, For better chance try increasing PTE score to get 20 points. It is long wait even for 75 pointers to get invite.
> 
> With nof invitations getting reduced from next fiscal, chances are bleak for 70 points I suppose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus, you will get invitation in the next round itself with 80 points


----------



## adi$

Vivekdu said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per my understanding, you should attach SSC Certificate and a notarized document mentioning that though birth certificates are issued in India, you do not have one (if possible mention the reason). Get it written in a professional format. You could ask notary for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Color scan of SSC Certificate will be ok.
> 
> In India, SSC Certificate is considered in lieu of birth certificate. Passport is made based on birth certificate or SSC Certificate, so its not considered a primary document for DOB, but definitely a very good supporting document.
> 
> 
> 
> Refer this wikipedia link for India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bandish for explaining in details. I'll attach the color scan. But do I really need to provide notarized document or just attaching the SSC will do? I know this is an over kill but still checking if someone had similar experience. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> My timelines are similar
> Lodged on 9th Jan
> Didnt have the birth certificate
> However I have uploaded ssc certificate, ssc school leaving certificate, pan, passport, aadhaar and driving license.
> 
> Didn't have any idea about the notarized doc for not having birth certificate until now. Hope like Bandish got grant without it, I might get too.
> 
> Will keep the group posted.
> 
> Rgds
> Adi
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

adi$ said:


> Vivekdu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> My timelines are similar
> Lodged on 9th Jan
> Didnt have the birth certificate
> However I have uploaded ssc certificate, ssc school leaving certificate, pan, passport, aadhaar and driving license.
> 
> Didn't have any idea about the notarized doc for not having birth certificate until now. Hope like Bandish got grant without it, I might get too.
> 
> Will keep the group posted.
> 
> Rgds
> Adi
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think you will be asked for birth certificate.
> 
> It seems that is their standard template when someone has not provided birth certificate. Just speculating. Someone with similar experience can clarify.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oarjon

Vivekdu said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per my understanding, you should attach SSC Certificate and a notarized document mentioning that though birth certificates are issued in India, you do not have one (if possible mention the reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Get it written in a professional format. You could ask notary for it.
> 
> Color scan of SSC Certificate will be ok.
> In India, SSC Certificate is considered in lieu of birth certificate. Passport is made based on birth certificate or SSC Certificate, so its not considered a primary document for DOB, but definitely a very good supporting document.
> 
> Refer this wikipedia link for India
> 
> 
> Thanks Bandish for explaining in details. I'll attach the color scan. But do I really need to provide notarized document or just attaching the SSC will do? I know this is an over kill but still checking if someone had similar experience. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> Same here with me. I have submitted passport and class X marksheet as birth date proof. Lets see how the case goes. Fingers crossed.
> -Oar
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

Oarjon said:


> Vivekdu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> Same here with me. I have submitted passport and class X marksheet as birth date proof. Lets see how the case goes. Fingers crossed.
> -Oar
> 
> 
> 
> I think not the X marksheet, the X pass Certificate is important. Upload that soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Divkasi

Saif said:


> Waiting eagerly for your announcement Div...:fingerscrossed:




I m also eagerly waiting Saif. ‘This wait is killing


----------



## Divkasi

nikita9 said:


> 1st Contact 23 Jan
> 
> 2nd Conatact 22 Mar
> 
> Visa Grant 4 Apr




Many congratulations


----------



## simarjeet8567

Hi All,

Can anyone please tell me how to confirm that I haved uploaded documents asked by Case Officer.

There are no button(I Confirm) available in Immiaccount.


----------



## sumitgupta225

Hello friends,

I got another CO contact few days back, like i had mentioned earlier. This time, they asked for academic transcripts for my degree, despite already attaching all marksheets. i have now procured them, got them scanned and was ready to upload. To my surprise, i do not see the 'I confirm i have provided the requested information' button enabled in my immiaccount. Is this expected since it is the 2nd contact?


----------



## Jim800

Hey guys. 

I too am waiting for a grant. 
I got an invite in December with 70 points ( I know lucky right.... 75 pointers are having to wait now) 
Anzsco 334114 (gasfitter)
Claiming 
20 points for English 
10 points for work experience 

I lodged my application on 11th January 2019 so I’m nearly 90 days into my processing time...hoping for direct grant/co contact soonish. 

I have pre loaded my application with everything so hopefully direct grant will come my way. 

I’ll keep you all posted...good luck gang. See you on the other side.


----------



## prashantagstya

Hey Guys

My wife has 9 years of IT experience out of which first 3 years is as BA and then software tester.

Now in form 80, I should only employment details of my spouse for those 3 years or till date ?

I have claimed 5 points rewarded for spouse as BA.


----------



## omkar13

You must mention complete work history in
form 80. Failure to do so may raise doubts and they might think you are hiding information from them. 



prashantagstya said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> My wife has 9 years of IT experience out of which first 3 years is as BA and then software tester.
> 
> Now in form 80, I should only employment details of my spouse for those 3 years or till date ?
> 
> I have claimed 5 points rewarded for spouse as BA.


----------



## omkar13

Bandish said:


> Oarjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivekdu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> Same here with me. I have submitted passport and class X marksheet as birth date proof. Lets see how the case goes. Fingers crossed.
> -Oar
> 
> 
> 
> I think not the X marksheet, the X pass Certificate is important. Upload that soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can also provide EAadhaar as DOB proof. I did the same for my wife dob documents.
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonmigrant

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how to confirm that I haved uploaded documents asked by Case Officer.
> 
> There are no button(I Confirm) available in Immiaccount.


Hi Simarjeet,

DoHA will be notified once you submit the documents. There won't be "I confirmed..." button. It's a known issue. You dont have to worry. You just have to upload and wait for the grant.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## dragonmigrant

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got another CO contact few days back, like i had mentioned earlier. This time, they asked for academic transcripts for my degree, despite already attaching all marksheets. i have now procured them, got them scanned and was ready to upload. To my surprise, i do not see the 'I confirm i have provided the requested information' button enabled in my immiaccount. Is this expected since it is the 2nd contact?


Hi Sumit,

It won't be enabled. You just have to upload the docs and they will get the notification. It's a known issue.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## prashantagstya

But we evaluated her as BA in ACS for only first 3 years.




omkar13 said:


> You must mention complete work history in
> form 80. Failure to do so may raise doubts and they might think you are hiding information from them.
> 
> 
> 
> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> My wife has 9 years of IT experience out of which first 3 years is as BA and then software tester.
> 
> Now in form 80, I should only employment details of my spouse for those 3 years or till date ?
> 
> I have claimed 5 points rewarded for spouse as BA.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny2018

anubhav20 said:


> I am waiting for EOI invite for 189.
> 
> Can anyone tell by when I can get invite ?
> 
> Details as below:
> 
> EOI date: 29-AUG-18
> 189 point: 70
> Code: 261313
> English -10


Generally it is once a month and mostly should fall after 189 invites. 
I see you have good points. It is seen in recent times that the preinvite is extended based on experience and superior English skills. I suppose if you could further increase your English and get 20 points, you would get 189 invite in the next round .


----------



## sczachariah

prashantagstya said:


> But we evaluated her as BA in ACS for only first 3 years.




As the name suggests, Form 80 is for character and it is not good to hide any info. 

For the other jobs, you can specify as Irrelevant along with the description in Form 80.

AFAIK employment details in Form 80 is not the one CO uses to calculate experience. CO calculates based on what relevant jobs you have specified in EOI and Visa application along with ACS outcome.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

prashantagstya said:


> But we evaluated her as BA in ACS for only first 3 years.


As others have flagged, Form 80 is a character assessment form, of course it should be consistent with your visa application - but you are expected to list all employment as defined by the form (e.g. volunteer gigs, internships etc.). 

This is part of the declaration you make when you sign Form 80:

"_Part S – Declaration
WARNING: Giving false or misleading information is a serious offence.
53 I declare that:
• the information I have supplied in or with this form is complete,
correct and up-to-date in every detail._


----------



## Powerbala

Hi Friends,

Got my DIRECT grant on April 3.
Visa lodge date- 05 Jan 2019
ICT BA

THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO WAS SHARING ENOUGH INFO WHICH HELPS TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES FOR DIRECT GRANT AND ALSO IN PREDICTING ON THE GRANT DATE...


----------



## SI.Sujith

Hi Guys
I had applied for the Visa in June 2016 through my agent. I got a NJ Letter on February 2017. given the reply with all supporting documents on March 2017. Employment verification conducted on November 2017. Got another NJ letter on March 2018 and given reply on April 2018. After that no response was heard from the department. I contacted the global feed back unit and they replied its under verification and you have to wait. The waiting continues........

Is there any mail ID to send my queries about this verification time.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SI.Sujith said:


> Hi Guys
> I had applied for the Visa in June 2016 through my agent. I got a NJ Letter on February 2017. given the reply with all supporting documents on March 2017. Employment verification conducted on November 2017. Got another NJ letter on March 2018 and given reply on April 2018. After that no response was heard from the department. I contacted the global feed back unit and they replied its under verification and you have to wait. The waiting continues........
> 
> Is there any mail ID to send my queries about this verification time.


NJL cases are rare in this thread, would you mind sharing the circumstances around the one you got in February 2017 / March 2018?

You can try emailing:
[email protected] / [email protected]


----------



## Divkasi

Powerbala said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my DIRECT grant on April 3.
> Visa lodge date- 05 Jan 2019
> ICT BA
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO WAS SHARING ENOUGH INFO WHICH HELPS TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES FOR DIRECT GRANT AND ALSO IN PREDICTING ON THE GRANT DATE...




Congratulations


----------



## prashantagstya

sczachariah said:


> As the name suggests, Form 80 is for character and it is not good to hide any info.
> 
> For the other jobs, you can specify as Irrelevant along with the description in Form 80.
> 
> AFAIK employment details in Form 80 is not the one CO uses to calculate experience. CO calculates based on what relevant jobs you have specified in EOI and Visa application along with ACS outcome.


One more quick questions.
During her employment as BA in the first three years, she was deputed to attend business meetings Singapore for 3 weeks but her payroll was India only. Therefore, we did not mention that in ACS. But now i can see form 1221, need to declare all the travels as per passport. Will this cause any issue, Not mentioned in ACs but declaring here in form 1221.


----------



## NB

prashantagstya said:


> One more quick questions.
> During her employment as BA in the first three years, she was deputed to attend business meetings Singapore for 3 weeks but her payroll was India only. Therefore, we did not mention that in ACS. But now i can see form 1221, need to declare all the travels as per passport. Will this cause any issue, Not mentioned in ACs but declaring here in form 1221.


Any trips on business visa need not be declared in ACS

It will not cause any issue in 1221 or 80

Cheers


----------



## Sona Singh

No new grants are reported today.Is it a holiday today in Australia?


----------



## prashantagstya

NB said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more quick questions.
> During her employment as BA in the first three years, she was deputed to attend business meetings Singapore for 3 weeks but her payroll was India only. Therefore, we did not mention that in ACS. But now i can see form 1221, need to declare all the travels as per passport. Will this cause any issue, Not mentioned in ACs but declaring here in form 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> Any trips on business visa need not be declared in ACS
> 
> It will not cause any issue in 1221 or 80
> .
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...



I am not sure whether it was work permit or business visa....but she stayed there for just 18 days


----------



## dragonmigrant

Sona Singh said:


> No new grants are reported today.Is it a holiday today in Australia?


I was about to say this. Not a holiday here. Don't know why there are no reported grants..!!


----------



## NB

prashantagstya said:


> I am not sure whether it was work permit or business visa....but she stayed there for just 18 days


Applicants take migration applications very casually and then wonder why they are not getting a grant

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya

NB said:


> Applicants take migration applications very casually and then wonder why they are not getting a grant
> 
> Cheers


Actually, Singapore issues an Employment pass, but she did not draw any salary there. Just business meetings and salary was in Indian account from the company. Singapore stay was for 18 days with per diem.


----------



## NB

prashantagstya said:


> Actually, Singapore issues an Employment pass, but she did not draw any salary there. Just business meetings and salary was in Indian account from the company. Singapore stay was for 18 days with per diem.


The decision whether this episode was required to be reflected in the ACS application or not should have been taken before applying for assessment 
Did you think over the implications of the same at that stage ?


Cheers


----------



## sheikh359

Bandish said:


> sheikh359 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. In the immiaccount under health examination there is an option "arrange your health examination". What do you think about that?
> 
> Is this the correct number to call +61131881 ??
> 
> 
> 
> Now when CO has already generated HAP IDs for you and your kid, I think it is better to let the CO (indirectly) know through call or email to generate HAP ID for your wife. Else, there could be confusion. I am just speculating about the confusion. If I were you, I would have first informed DHA and tried to get some resolution from them.
> In case of no success through helpline, would have arranged the health examinations myself. Decide based on what you think is right in the two options. Others with similar experience can guide.
> 
> Yes the number is correct. Please find the numbers below:
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the two helpline numbers I found from older posts:
> +61131881
> +61131880
> 
> All the Best !
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks alot


----------



## sheikh359

Sunny2018 said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheikh359 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows,
> 
> I have got the CO contact today and CO requested medicals for me (primary applicant) and passport and medicals for new born baby.
> 
> But there is no request made for medicals of my wife and she has not undergone any medicals earlier. So what would you guys suggest in this scenario ?
> 
> I would highly appreciate your inputs on this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> With no option to contact your CO directly, the only way I can think of is to call the DHA helpline number and explain your scenario. They would probably help by writing a note to CO.
> 
> Good luck 🙂
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Bandish advise. It is better to have calmer action. But however ensure you get yours and your child medicals done so there is no delay. Since your wife has delivered the child recently, I am not sure if she could undergo all the medicals currently, x-Ray and that could be the reason your CO has kept her out of it. Just a speculation, not sure about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks dear


----------



## Saif

prashantagstya said:


> Actually, Singapore issues an Employment pass, but she did not draw any salary there. Just business meetings and salary was in Indian account from the company. Singapore stay was for 18 days with per diem.


Prashant, you said you assessed your wife for 3 years that she worked as a BA, right? Later when she worked as a Tester is non-relevant experience and was not assessed hence...
I feel this should not have a problem as you are not claiming points...submit app with 3 years BA assessment as relevant and the other as non relevant...put everything as is in Form 80, DO NOT HIDE A THING...you should get benefit of doubt if at all there is...

Good luck.


----------



## nelutla

SI.Sujith said:


> Hi Guys
> I had applied for the Visa in June 2016 through my agent. I got a NJ Letter on February 2017. given the reply with all supporting documents on March 2017. Employment verification conducted on November 2017. Got another NJ letter on March 2018 and given reply on April 2018. After that no response was heard from the department. I contacted the global feed back unit and they replied its under verification and you have to wait. The waiting continues........
> 
> Is there any mail ID to send my queries about this verification time.




Wht was the reason for NJL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darni1000

Hello friends, I got a CO contact asking me to upload a new police check as it got expired during the process. I uploaded it again under the “ Evidence of character” section as I cannot see any other specific place to upload any documents requested by CO. Can anyone please confirm if it’s the right way or if there is another way to respond to CO requests. Thank you in advance.


----------



## HumbleExpat

Satgua said:


> Hi Navdeep,
> Can you pls suggest how much is VAC2 fee? I am in the same boat and expecting that CO may contact me for spouse english requirement.
> 
> Thanks..


I have paid $4885+credit card surcharge recently.


----------



## learner17

Hi all, i have lodged 189 visa on nov 16 2018 and still waiting for grant, i already hold 457 visa which is still valid but it’s on anzco code ... so pls let me know if i can travel on my previous 457 visa while waiting for grant


----------



## Jim800

Jim800 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I too am waiting for a grant.
> I got an invite in December with 70 points ( I know lucky right.... 75 pointers are having to wait now)
> Anzsco 334114 (gasfitter)
> Claiming
> 20 points for English
> 10 points for work experience
> 
> I lodged my application on 11th January 2019 so I’m nearly 90 days into my processing time...hoping for direct grant/co contact soonish.
> 
> I have pre loaded my application with everything so hopefully direct grant will come my way.
> 
> I’ll keep you all posted...good luck gang. See you on the other side.



Hi guys. 

So I actually just revived a direct grant for my 189. Took 84 days with all documents pre loaded 

Good luck again


----------



## Bandish

@Jim800, Congratulations 
This is cool... you just mentioned yesterday on the forum and got the grant today 
Wish you good luck for your future...


----------



## Saif

darni1000 said:


> Hello friends, I got a CO contact asking me to upload a new police check as it got expired during the process. I uploaded it again under the “ Evidence of character” section as I cannot see any other specific place to upload any documents requested by CO. Can anyone please confirm if it’s the right way or if there is another way to respond to CO requests. Thank you in advance.


You did the right thing, additionally check your immi account for "Information Provided" button and click it if it exists...


----------



## Saif

learner17 said:


> Hi all, i have lodged 189 visa on nov 16 2018 and still waiting for grant, i already hold 457 visa which is still valid but it’s on anzco code ... so pls let me know if i can travel on my previous 457 visa while waiting for grant


Of course you can if the visa is still valid...you dont know if you'll return as a resident  
it will override your 457 if you get it before yo come back ...good luck.


----------



## Jim800

Bandish said:


> @Jim800, Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is cool... you just mentioned yesterday on the forum and got the grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck for your future...


Thank you. 
Yeah its one of those things. You obsess and stress for months and months.m and then suddenly it comes through and the sky is suddenly clear. 

I started the whole process in January 2018. Took 12 months to gather evidence and get my skills assessment and get an invite. All worth it in the end. 
Stick at it and it’ll happen


----------



## shellady

prashantagstya said:


> One more quick questions.
> During her employment as BA in the first three years, she was deputed to attend business meetings Singapore for 3 weeks but her payroll was India only. Therefore, we did not mention that in ACS. But now i can see form 1221, need to declare all the travels as per passport. Will this cause any issue, Not mentioned in ACs but declaring here in form 1221.



No, this will not cause any problem. Declare the travel dates in form 80, mention 'Work-Sent by Company' as reason. You need to only declare it in ACS if you have been employed overseas/in other countries other than your home country. Since she just attended meetings and she remained employed in her current company then, this does not count.


----------



## learner17

Thnx Saif, but my 457 visa is on different anzsco code (as its was work visa applied by my org) while i applied for PR on different code ., so will there be any issue if i travel now on 457 ???? Also while i am already in Australia on 457 if i get my grant...it will automatically override my 457 right??


----------



## yverma

learner17 said:


> Thnx Saif, but my 457 visa is on different anzsco code (as its was work visa applied by my org) while i applied for PR on different code ., so will there be any issue if i travel now on 457 ???? Also while i am already in Australia on 457 if i get my grant...it will automatically override my 457 right??


Yes it will override 457

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil

Excited to share with all that I & my wife have received Direct Grant today. We thank all forum members for sharing valuable information and experience and wish good luck to friends for their speedy grant.


----------



## Bandish

Jim800 said:


> Thank you.
> Yeah its one of those things. You obsess and stress for months and months.m and then suddenly it comes through and the sky is suddenly clear.
> 
> I started the whole process in January 2018. Took 12 months to gather evidence and get my skills assessment and get an invite. All worth it in the end.
> Stick at it and it’ll happen


So true .. "Stick at it and it’ll happen"


----------



## learner17

yverma said:


> learner17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx Saif, but my 457 visa is on different anzsco code (as its was work visa applied by my org) while i applied for PR on different code ., so will there be any issue if i travel now on 457 ???? Also while i am already in Australia on 457 if i get my grant...it will automatically override my 457 right??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will override 457
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok ... but my first question is still unanswered.. travelling on 457 visa of different anzsco code is still fine ?? While pr lodged for different code


----------



## teny.peter

divyashil said:


> Excited to share with all that I & my wife have received Direct Grant today. We thank all forum members for sharing valuable information and experience and wish good luck to friends for their speedy grant.


Congratulations. Could you share the timeline


----------



## learner17

Saif said:


> learner17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, i have lodged 189 visa on nov 16 2018 and still waiting for grant, i already hold 457 visa which is still valid but it’s on anzco code ... so pls let me know if i can travel on my previous 457 visa while waiting for grant
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can if the visa is still valid...you dont know if you'll return as a resident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will override your 457 if you get it before yo come back ...good luck.
Click to expand...

Hi Saif, thnx for response good to hear that we can travel while wtng for grant but just need answer on if it is fine to travel on 457 visa with different anzsco code while waiting for pr applied on different code... difference in occupation code matters or not?


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Powerbala said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my DIRECT grant on April 3.
> Visa lodge date- 05 Jan 2019
> ICT BA
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO WAS SHARING ENOUGH INFO WHICH HELPS TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES FOR DIRECT GRANT AND ALSO IN PREDICTING ON THE GRANT DATE...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh arora

divyashil said:


> Excited to share with all that I & my wife have received Direct Grant today. We thank all forum members for sharing valuable information and experience and wish good luck to friends for their speedy grant.


Congratulations


----------



## Elu

Many many congratulations 🎆 to all grant receivers.


----------



## Divkasi

divyashil said:


> Excited to share with all that I & my wife have received Direct Grant today. We thank all forum members for sharing valuable information and experience and wish good luck to friends for their speedy grant.




Congratulations


----------



## prabha.joseph

What do you mean by Direct Grant?


----------



## PSA

When claming partner points, ACS details for partner is as below:

1) ACS for partner shows relevant experience for company3 from Nov,2012 - Dec.2015

But from July'2015 - Dec'2015 partner was on leave without pay for personal travel abroad(leaves approved by manager)
Please suggest here how to fill form 80 while visa filing.


----------



## RockyRaj

Divkasi said:


> I m also eagerly waiting Saif. ‘This wait is killing




Can understand; even when I don’t have an immediate plan to relocate, used to login Into the mirror account in the morning and noon time to check the status. If I compare with my timelines, I foresee your application will be finalized in the 3rd week of April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim800

teny.peter said:


> divyashil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to share with all that I & my wife have received Direct Grant today. We thank all forum members for sharing valuable information and experience and wish good luck to friends for their speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Could you share the timeline
Click to expand...


Congratulations guys. Got mine today too. Feels great right. 

You’ll get there folks. Keep at it. It’ll happen


----------



## prashantcd

prabha.joseph said:


> What do you mean by Direct Grant?


when the documents you have uploaded, as part of the visa application, is good enough to convince the CO about your case then he/she will not contact you requesting for more info (CO contact) and approve you grant directly. CO contact is not desirable as every contact will delay your grant by few days to months.


----------



## SG

Powerbala said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my DIRECT grant on April 3.
> Visa lodge date- 05 Jan 2019
> ICT BA
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO WAS SHARING ENOUGH INFO WHICH HELPS TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES FOR DIRECT GRANT AND ALSO IN PREDICTING ON THE GRANT DATE...


Congratulations


----------



## SG

divyashil said:


> Excited to share with all that I & my wife have received Direct Grant today. We thank all forum members for sharing valuable information and experience and wish good luck to friends for their speedy grant.


Congratulations


----------



## divyashil

prabha.joseph said:


> What do you mean by Direct Grant?


Uploaded documents are satisfactory enough for case officer and your application is given grant without any further requirement.


----------



## punisher134920

Hi experts.
Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
She is a main applicant.
We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
So we lodged all necessary documents 28th of february.
Yesterday our agent sent us email saying that CO requested Proof of English for spouse.
We did not know that PTE certificate is valid for SPOUCE only 12 month before lodging the application. Thought that it is 3 years.
So now i have booked new test to renew my PTE score.
This situation is our agents mistake, she overlooked my documents and did not request to renew my PTE score.
I just don't understand why CO did not request new PTE SCORE when he contacted first time?
We could prepare our documents all together and be granted by this date.
Can we expect a new CO contact after i provide them my new PTE score ???


----------



## sohanbir

punisher134920 said:


> Hi experts.
> Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
> She is a main applicant.
> We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
> So we lodged all necessary documents 28th of february.
> Yesterday our agent sent us email saying that CO requested Proof of English for spouse.
> We did not know that PTE certificate is valid for SPOUCE only 12 month before lodging the application. Thought that it is 3 years.
> So now i have booked new test to renew my PTE score.
> This situation is our agents mistake, she overlooked my documents and did not request to renew my PTE score.
> I just don't understand why CO did not request new PTE SCORE when he contacted first time?
> We could prepare our documents all together and be granted by this date.
> Can we expect a new CO contact after i provide them my new PTE score ???


You don't need to give test again. He is basically asking to send the pte scores via Pearson website directly. And if you have done it you can attach the confirmation email that you had received. Pte scores are valeid for at least 2 tests or may be 3.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sohanbir said:


> You don't need to give test again. He is basically asking to send the pte scores via Pearson website directly. And if you have done it you can attach the confirmation email that you had received. Pte scores are valeid for at least 2 tests or may be 3.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Do you even know what you are talking about
It’s absolutely BS in the context of the question and circumstances of the member

Get some knowledge on the process and the nitty gritty before giving advice to other members.
They can delay their application and maybe fall into severe trouble if they follow your path

Cheers 



Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

sohanbir said:


> You don't need to give test again. He is basically asking to send the pte scores via Pearson website directly. And if you have done it you can attach the confirmation email that you had received. Pte scores are valeid for at least 2 tests or may be 3.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




That is not true. For spouse, they consider it valid only for 12 months.


----------



## ramdashes

Hi all,

The forum has been really insightful. Thank you to all the members for sharing their knowledge and to keep the wheels moving for others.

I have the below query and it would be really great if someone can help me with it.

I had uploaded all the docs as per my discretion on Jan 19th 2019.

* I am wondering if it is necessary to upload the confirmation email of my PTE scores being sent to the DHA. ( I have already uploaded the PTE scores pdf).

* If I have the confirmation mail uploaded to be on the safer side, will my application be pushed down to the queue ?

Thank you !

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ramdashes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The forum has been really insightful. Thank you to all the members for sharing their knowledge and to keep the wheels moving for others.
> 
> I have the below query and it would be really great if someone can help me with it.
> 
> I had uploaded all the docs as per my discretion on Jan 19th 2019.
> 
> * I am wondering if it is necessary to upload the confirmation email of my PTE scores being sent to the DHA. ( I have already uploaded the PTE scores pdf).
> 
> * If I have the confirmation mail uploaded to be on the safer side, will my application be pushed down to the queue ?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Quite a few members have reported getting co contact for the PTEA scores

Upload the PTEA scores sent confirmation asap
Don’t worry about the delay. It’s just pure speculation that it’s leads to delays 

Cheers


----------



## ramdashes

NB said:


> Quite a few members have reported getting co contact for the PTEA scores
> 
> Upload the PTEA scores sent confirmation asap
> Don’t worry about the delay. It’s just pure speculation
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB ! 
Will have it uploaded as suggested.

Cheers.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## diakov

sczachariah said:


> That is not true. For spouse, they consider it valid only for 12 months.


Hi guys,

So that means if spouse did test more than a year before the visa logment with score at least 7.0 in each module Immigration will ask to re-new it???


Regards,


----------



## aarpriase

punisher134920 said:


> Hi experts.
> Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
> She is a main applicant.
> We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
> So we lodged all necessary documents 28th of february.
> Yesterday our agent sent us email saying that CO requested Proof of English for spouse.
> We did not know that PTE certificate is valid for SPOUCE only 12 month before lodging the application. Thought that it is 3 years.
> So now i have booked new test to renew my PTE score.
> This situation is our agents mistake, she overlooked my documents and did not request to renew my PTE score.
> I just don't understand why CO did not request new PTE SCORE when he contacted first time?
> We could prepare our documents all together and be granted by this date.
> Can we expect a new CO contact after i provide them my new PTE score ???


Are you claiming points for spouse?

My understanding is that if you have to show "Functional English" proof then requirement is to have test within 12 months prior to Lodgement. For "Proficient" or "Superior" proof, requirement is to have test within 3 years.

Depending upon your case, you can research further and take a call.

PS: It will help you as well as others if you update your signature.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Wanted to check till when files are picked for visa processing in 189 and 261313

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## diakov

punisher134920 said:


> Hi experts.
> Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
> She is a main applicant.
> We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
> So we lodged all necessary documents 28th of february.
> Yesterday our agent sent us email saying that CO requested Proof of English for spouse.
> We did not know that PTE certificate is valid for SPOUCE only 12 month before lodging the application. Thought that it is 3 years.
> So now i have booked new test to renew my PTE score.
> This situation is our agents mistake, she overlooked my documents and did not request to renew my PTE score.
> I just don't understand why CO did not request new PTE SCORE when he contacted first time?
> We could prepare our documents all together and be granted by this date.
> Can we expect a new CO contact after i provide them my new PTE score ???



Hi mate,
Could you open your private masseges? 

Regards,


----------



## dragonmigrant

punisher134920 said:


> Hi experts.
> Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
> She is a main applicant.
> We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
> So we lodged all necessary documents 28th of february.
> Yesterday our agent sent us email saying that CO requested Proof of English for spouse.
> We did not know that PTE certificate is valid for SPOUCE only 12 month before lodging the application. Thought that it is 3 years.
> So now i have booked new test to renew my PTE score.
> This situation is our agents mistake, she overlooked my documents and did not request to renew my PTE score.
> I just don't understand why CO did not request new PTE SCORE when he contacted first time?
> We could prepare our documents all together and be granted by this date.
> Can we expect a new CO contact after i provide them my new PTE score ???


The answer is simple. It's not necessarily the same CO that opened your case the second time. Each time the case will be assessed by a different CO. I had the same experience where the second CO asked for 1 document which the 1st CO did not ask for.!!

I know this system makes the whole process slow. Instead of document checklist being dependent on who the CO is, they should have a strict guideline on what documents to ask for and it should be consistent for all the COs. (documents based on Personal circumstances are exception). But we can't blame. All we can do is just wait patiently.

Cheers,
Dragon


----------



## saravanaprabhu

I have received EOI final invite for 190[NSW - 75 + 5] on 8th April 2019 and expires on 7th June 2019. Can I go ahead and apply for 190 visa or wait for 189 invite? my EOI for 189 has DOE as 8th March 2019, and as per ISCAH prediction, it should come on May 2019 round.

I need advice in terms of visa processing time, yet my plan is to go to Sydney after PR granted. 

Experts, please help.

261313 Software Engineer, Single Applicant


----------



## SG

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have received EOI final invite for 190[NSW - 75 + 5] on 8th April 2019 and expires on 7th June 2019. Can I go ahead and apply for 190 visa or wait for 189 invite? my EOI for 189 has DOE as 8th March 2019, and as per ISCAH prediction, it should come on May 2019 round.
> 
> I need advice in terms of visa processing time, yet my plan is to go to Sydney after PR granted.
> 
> Experts, please help.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer, Single Applicant


Congratulations saravanaprabhu  for your final invite for 190 NSW.

It's completely upto you to decide whether to wait for 189 or not. Also, the April 2019 round for 189 is around the cornet this week. So, you could wait for few days and see if your EOI gets picked up for 189. Or else, go with 190 NSW.

Good Luck!


----------



## RRSha

punisher134920 said:


> Hi experts.
> Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
> She is a main applicant.
> We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
> So we lodged all necessary documents 28th of february.
> Yesterday our agent sent us email saying that CO requested Proof of English for spouse.
> We did not know that PTE certificate is valid for SPOUCE only 12 month before lodging the application. Thought that it is 3 years.
> So now i have booked new test to renew my PTE score.
> This situation is our agents mistake, she overlooked my documents and did not request to renew my PTE score.
> I just don't understand why CO did not request new PTE SCORE when he contacted first time?
> We could prepare our documents all together and be granted by this date.
> Can we expect a new CO contact after i provide them my new PTE score ???


How much did your wife score in the PTE test?I think the validity period also depends on the score.


----------



## fromncr

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have received EOI final invite for 190[NSW - 75 + 5] on 8th April 2019 and expires on 7th June 2019. Can I go ahead and apply for 190 visa or wait for 189 invite? my EOI for 189 has DOE as 8th March 2019, and as per ISCAH prediction, it should come on May 2019 round.
> 
> I need advice in terms of visa processing time, yet my plan is to go to Sydney after PR granted.
> 
> Experts, please help.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer, Single Applicant


What was your EOI date for 190

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have received EOI final invite for 190[NSW - 75 + 5] on 8th April 2019 and expires on 7th June 2019. Can I go ahead and apply for 190 visa or wait for 189 invite? my EOI for 189 has DOE as 8th March 2019, and as per ISCAH prediction, it should come on May 2019 round.
> 
> I need advice in terms of visa processing time, yet my plan is to go to Sydney after PR granted.
> 
> Experts, please help.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer, Single Applicant


You will have some more clarity after the 189 April round

Take a decision after that on waiting for 189 or accepting the 190

As far as processing goes, both should take 4-5 months as per current data available but the actual time taken will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the documents that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

RRSha said:


> How much did your wife score in the PTE test?I think the validity period also depends on the score.


How come validity related to score?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## aarpriase

*Pearson score sent confirmation email*

Hi Folks,

I was checking my mailbox to find the confirmation email sent by Pearson to confirm score submission to DHA . I can see only email with subject line "Confirmation of Score Report Order" and message as below:

"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications"


I did not get any email after that, which can confirm that they have sent the score successfully. However, PTE site shows order date and sent date.

I was reading on this forum about uploading email which confirms score sent.

Are we all on same page ? Did you guys get email which confirms the score is sent or you are referring the email which i got as mentioned above?

Thanks all !!


----------



## RRSha

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> How come validity related to score?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I am not 100% sure so don't quote me for this. From what I read I think that if the score corresponds to a functional English only then the validity is 12 months which makes sense according to me. As the score is low, keeping the validity low ensures the applicant is up to date with the language.

My spouse scored a superior English and he had given the exam in Sept 2017. We have lodged the visa on Nov 2018. Also my agent confirmed that the score is valid.

Anyway I will get to know for sure only when we get the Grant


----------



## NB

RRSha said:


> I am not 100% sure so don't quote me for this. From what I read I think that if the score corresponds to a functional English only then the validity is 12 months which makes sense according to me. As the score is low, keeping the validity low ensures the applicant is up to date with the language.
> 
> My spouse scored a superior English and he had given the exam in Sept 2017. We have lodged the visa on Nov 2018. Also my agent confirmed that the score is valid.
> 
> Anyway I will get to know for sure only when we get the Grant


Even if you score a prefect 90, if the score is being used to prove functional English, it will be valid only for a year

Ask your agent to confirm in writing that your score will be valid for 3 years even if it is used to prove functional English 
If he is a Mara agent, he will not give in writing 

Cheers


----------



## NB

aarpriase said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was checking my mailbox to find the confirmation email sent by Pearson to confirm score submission to DHA . I can see only email with subject line "Confirmation of Score Report Order" and message as below:
> 
> "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> Department of Home Affairs (DHA) DHA Visa Applications"
> 
> 
> I did not get any email after that, which can confirm that they have sent the score successfully. However, PTE site shows order date and sent date.
> 
> I was reading on this forum about uploading email which confirms score sent.
> 
> Are we all on same page ? Did you guys get email which confirms the score is sent or you are referring the email which i got as mentioned above?
> 
> Thanks all !!


The mail that you are referring to, is what everyone gets

This is what you should upload, if not already done

Cheers


----------



## aarpriase

NB said:


> The mail that you are referring to, is what everyone gets
> 
> This is what you should upload, if not already done
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, Uploaded Gmail confirmation, PTE Website page confirmation higlighting ordered date and sent date


----------



## sen.harsha

With God's Grace, we finally got our golden email few minutes back. The long wait of 6 months is over and overall efforts of more than an year has got a fruitful outcome.

.. Thank you all for your help and support. Thank you Bandish, bang on prediction. 
ITA - Sep2018
Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
Anzco code - 261313
Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
CO contact - 15 Jan 2019
Grant - 8 April 2019




Bandish said:


> sen.harsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> Please predict my case ....
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019( for spouse PTE, it was already provided but still CO asked for that, replied and attached PTE score the same day)
> Grant - crazily, eagerly waiting.. 😞 😞
> I was hoping to see it till now... But the golden email is still not in my inbox...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh !! Somehow, it seems strange to me that you have not yet received your grant as it was only for PTE score. But only DHA know all the reasons for delays..
> 
> You could be getting your visa either tomorrow or next week I feel.
> 
> Wish you good luck ...
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonmigrant

sen.harsha said:


> With God's Grace, we finally got our golden email few minutes back. The long wait of 6 months is over and overall efforts of more than an year has got a fruitful outcome.
> 
> .. Thank you all for your help and support. Thank you Bandish, bang on prediction.
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019
> Grant - 8 April 2019


Bandish..! Can you help me in placing few bets?


----------



## SG

sen.harsha said:


> With God's Grace, we finally got our golden email few minutes back. The long wait of 6 months is over and overall efforts of more than an year has got a fruitful outcome.
> 
> .. Thank you all for your help and support. Thank you Bandish, bang on prediction.
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019
> Grant - 8 April 2019


Congratulations Harsha


----------



## svj

*Educational documents vs Transcripts*

Hi everyone! 

We lodged our Visa on 24th December for family of 3, code 261313, no spouse points claimed. We got CO contact on 27th March asking for PTE score of my spouse to be sent online though we had done that already. I see a lot of contacts these days asking for transcripts. In our case, we had provided my educational certificates along with marksheets of each semester during ACS. And we uploaded the same while lodging Visa. Do we still have to upload transcripts? What is a transcript? And should we mandatorily upload those if educational documents are provided? Kinda confused


----------



## Rosun

Congratulations 🇦🇺 . I got hope for getting grant soon. I also got CO contact for same reason on 25 feb.


----------



## dragonmigrant

svj said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We lodged our Visa on 24th December for family of 3, code 261313, no spouse points claimed. We got CO contact on 27th March asking for PTE score of my spouse to be sent online though we had done that already. I see a lot of contacts these days asking for transcripts. In our case, we had provided my educational certificates along with marksheets of each semester during ACS. And we uploaded the same while lodging Visa. Do we still have to upload transcripts? What is a transcript? And should we mandatorily upload those if educational documents are provided? Kinda confused


Transcript is a document which the University provides which includes the marks for all the subjects from all the semesters. Whether to provide it or not, it depends on the CO. Most cases they accept marklists and degree certificates if it is from a reputed university. If these documents are not good enough to make the CO happy, the CO may go ahead and ask for the transcript.

In my case, the CO asked for Degree Certificate or Transcript or Mark lists.! So I think there is no strict rule on this. It depends on the CO whether to accept mark lists and degree certificates instead of a Transcript.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Rosun

sen.harsha said:


> With God's Grace, we finally got our golden email few minutes back. The long wait of 6 months is over and overall efforts of more than an year has got a fruitful outcome.
> 
> .. Thank you all for your help and support. Thank you Bandish, bang on prediction.
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019
> Grant - 8 April 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sen.harsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bandish,
> Please predict my case ....
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019( for spouse PTE, it was already provided but still CO asked for that, replied and attached PTE score the same day)
> Grant - crazily, eagerly waiting.. 😞 😞
> I was hoping to see it till now... But the golden email is still not in my inbox...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh !! Somehow, it seems strange to me that you have not yet received your grant as it was only for PTE score. But only DHA know all the reasons for delays..
> 
> You could be getting your visa either tomorrow or next week I feel.
> 
> Wish you good luck ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Rosun said:


> Congratulations 🇦🇺 . I got hope for getting grant soon. I also got CO contact for same reason on 25 feb.


Congratulations 🇦🇺 . I got hope for getting grant soon. I also got CO contact for same reason on 25 feb.


----------



## Divkasi

sen.harsha said:


> With God's Grace, we finally got our golden email few minutes back. The long wait of 6 months is over and overall efforts of more than an year has got a fruitful outcome.
> 
> .. Thank you all for your help and support. Thank you Bandish, bang on prediction.
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019
> Grant - 8 April 2019




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adi$

dragonmigrant said:


> Transcript is a document which the University provides which includes the marks for all the subjects from all the semesters. Whether to provide it or not, it depends on the CO. Most cases they accept marklists and degree certificates if it is from a reputed university. If these documents are not good enough to make the CO happy, the CO may go ahead and ask for the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, the CO asked for Degree Certificate or Transcript or Mark lists.! So I think there is no strict rule on this. It depends on the CO whether to accept mark lists and degree certificates instead of a Transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Dragon


Hi,

Today CO contact for functional English of spouse.

I had already attached Higher Secondary Certificate (HSC) certificate starting medium off instruction per subject as ENG , Degree certificate and letter from degree college stating its a 4 year course and the medium of instruction was English.

To reply to CO request, I plan to attach the marksheets from degree course.

Pls advise if anything else could be added.



Regards
Adi
Lodged 9 Jan'19


----------



## adi$

adi$ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today CO contact for functional English of spouse.
> 
> I had already attached Higher Secondary Certificate (HSC) certificate starting medium off instruction per subject as ENG , Degree certificate and letter from degree college stating its a 4 year course and the medium of instruction was English.
> 
> To reply to CO request, I plan to attach the marksheets from degree course.
> 
> Pls advise if anything else could be added.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Adi
> Lodged 9 Jan'19


CO letter text:

Evidence of functional English:

Please provide degree certificate and copy of transcripts of qualifications undertaken in

English.

Hope marksheets are acceptable.


----------



## dragonmigrant

adi$ said:


> CO letter text:
> 
> Evidence of functional English:
> 
> Please provide degree certificate and copy of transcripts of qualifications undertaken in
> 
> English.
> 
> Hope marksheets are acceptable.


In most cases, marklists are acceptable as a replacement to the transcript. But it depends on the CO. No strict rules.!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## diakov

NB said:


> Even if you score a prefect 90, if the score is being used to prove functional English, it will be valid only for a year
> 
> Ask your agent to confirm in writing that your score will be valid for 3 years even if it is used to prove functional English
> If he is a Mara agent, he will not give in writing
> 
> Cheers


Hi guys,

I've called Immi Depart today and they said if you have proficiant or higher level and it's been longer than 12 months for 90% CO won't ask you to do that again but 10% they might ask go re-take it. Probably depends on CO mood. 
And for the question if I need to do it again they said - "Sorry but I am not sure" (((((

Regards,


----------



## nkvijayran

*Where is my grant?*

Hi Bandish, 

I got CO contact on 18 Feb 2019 for spouse functional english for which I replied on 19 Feb 2019. In last 3-4 days some people got their grants with same CO contact date but I still have not received the grant. 

It is very very hard to stay patient in situations like this. If possible could you please suggest when would I get the grant?

Thanks


ANZCO: 261313
Visa Lodged: 18 Nov 2018
CO Contact: 18 Feb 2018


----------



## saravanaprabhu

fromncr said:


> What was your EOI date for 190
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


For mobile users, My Signature

261313 Software Engineer
75 points[Age - 30, English - 20, Qualification - 15, Experience - 10]
PTE 1st Attempt - 10/Feb/2017
PTE 9th Attempt - 08/Jan/2019 
ACS Positive Result - 25/Feb/2019
189 DOE[75] - 08/03/2019 -
190 NSW DOE[75 + 5] - 03/Mar/2019
190 NSW Pre-Invite - 14/Mar/2019
190 NSW Nomination Request - 28/Mar/2019
190 Final Invite - 08/Apr/2019


----------



## 189PR

sen.harsha said:


> With God's Grace, we finally got our golden email few minutes back. The long wait of 6 months is over and overall efforts of more than an year has got a fruitful outcome.
> 
> .. Thank you all for your help and support. Thank you Bandish, bang on prediction.
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019
> Grant - 8 April 2019


Congratulations Harsha, May I please know when did you responded to CO ?


----------



## vram_81

Finally, the day arrived, and I got the Direct Grant today.

I am thankful to everybody and every post I visited in this forum which helped me a lot to reach this stage and my goal. 

This forum provided me with the courage and way to go ahead without MARA Agent starting from ACS till the Grant mail.

Once again, I am thankful to everybody who helped me directly/indirectly.

Expat Forum...Keep Rocking...

Anzco code: 261313
ITA: 11-Dec-2018
Visa lodged: 13-Jan-2019
Points: 75 
Direct Grant: 8-April-2019
IED: - 4-Jan-2020


----------



## asad.chem

Hello Guys,

I am still waiting for my grant.... Have lodged my visa on 29 Aug, 2018... Got CO contact on 27th Nov, 2018, which I replied on 13th Dec..... 

Still wait in progress.... 

Anyone from July, Aug, Sept, 2018 ... waiting till now...

Regards


----------



## sen.harsha

Hello 189 PR,
We responded on same day. It was for spouse PTE, we provided it at time of visa lodgement as well, but still our CO asked for that on 15 Jan 2019. We attached PTE score card again the same day.



189PR said:


> sen.harsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> With God's Grace, we finally got our golden email few minutes back. The long wait of 6 months is over and overall efforts of more than an year has got a fruitful outcome.
> 
> .. Thank you all for your help and support. Thank you Bandish, bang on prediction.
> ITA - Sep2018
> Visa lodged- 7 October 2018
> Anzco code - 261313
> Point - 85 (Spouse points claimed)
> CO contact - 15 Jan 2019
> Grant - 8 April 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Harsha, May I please know when did you responded to CO ?
Click to expand...


----------



## 189PR

sen.harsha said:


> Hello 189 PR,
> We responded on same day. It was for spouse PTE, we provided it at time of visa lodgement as well, but still our CO asked for that on 15 Jan 2019. We attached PTE score card again the same day.


Thanks Harsha, enjoy the moment :clap2:


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Dear Experts,

I am a single applicant trying to apply for PR. If I am granted PR and migrate to Australia this year, and maybe later next year, if I am getting married to an Indian woman, What are the possible ways to bring her quickly to Australia? 

I had read that the Partner visa takes more than a year. 

Guys who got married while in Australia with PR, what did you guys do to bring your partner to Australia?


----------



## dragonmigrant

saravanaprabhu said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am a single applicant trying to apply for PR. If I am granted PR and migrate to Australia this year, and maybe later next year, if I am getting married to an Indian woman, What are the possible ways to bring her quickly to Australia?
> 
> I had read that the Partner visa takes more than a year.
> 
> Guys who got married while in Australia with PR, what did you guys do to bring your partner to Australia?


Either you should marry her while your PR is being processed and use form 1436 to add your partner to your application so that you and your wife get the PR together.

The other option is when you already have a PR and you get married after that. In that case you will have to apply for a Partner Visa (Subclass 801) for which the processing time is between 19 months to 24 months as per the Global Processing Timeline.

So its always better to get married and apply for PR together. Saying that, if you get married now just for the sake of adding your partner to the application, the amount of proofs that you have to provide to prove your relationship will be on the higher side.!!

This is just my opinion and I am not an expert.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## nkvijayran

*Where is my grant*



nkvijayran said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> I got CO contact on 18 Feb 2019 for spouse functional english for which I replied on 19 Feb 2019. In last 3-4 days some people got their grants with same CO contact date but I still have not received the grant.
> 
> It is very very hard to stay patient in situations like this. If possible could you please suggest when would I get the grant?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ANZCO: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 18 Nov 2018
> CO Contact: 18 Feb 2018




@Bandish: Please help on the above. 

Thanks


----------



## Divkasi

vram_81 said:


> Finally, the day arrived, and I got the Direct Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everybody and every post I visited in this forum which helped me a lot to reach this stage and my goal.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum provided me with the courage and way to go ahead without MARA Agent starting from ACS till the Grant mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I am thankful to everybody who helped me directly/indirectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Expat Forum...Keep Rocking...
> 
> 
> 
> Anzco code: 261313
> 
> ITA: 11-Dec-2018
> 
> Visa lodged: 13-Jan-2019
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Direct Grant: 8-April-2019
> 
> IED: - 4-Jan-2020




Congratulations


----------



## adi$

vram_81 said:


> Finally, the day arrived, and I got the Direct Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everybody and every post I visited in this forum which helped me a lot to reach this stage and my goal.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum provided me with the courage and way to go ahead without MARA Agent starting from ACS till the Grant mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I am thankful to everybody who helped me directly/indirectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Expat Forum...Keep Rocking...
> 
> 
> 
> Anzco code: 261313
> 
> ITA: 11-Dec-2018
> 
> Visa lodged: 13-Jan-2019
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Direct Grant: 8-April-2019
> 
> IED: - 4-Jan-2020


Congratulations!!


----------



## JT86

asad.chem said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for my grant.... Have lodged my visa on 29 Aug, 2018... Got CO contact on 27th Nov, 2018, which I replied on 13th Dec.....
> 
> Still wait in progress....
> 
> Anyone from July, Aug, Sept, 2018 ... waiting till now...
> 
> Regards


Hey Asad ,

Still awaiting our grant..we lodged the application in Sep 14 . CO contact Nov 26 for PTE score to be sent online and spouse functional English details( already provided at time of lodgment )

Not heard back from them since


----------



## sahilchaudhary

Hello Friends,

Today at 13.52 PM AEST, the golden email arrived. I couldn't be much happier. I got direct grant today for both me and my partner exactly after 3 months of lodging PR.
I have to thank all the members of this forum, especially NB, for their GREAT GREAT support. I did the whole PR process by myself and with the help you all ya mates. Two of my other friends who may not be present in this forum also helped me a lot during the process especially for skill assessment.

It all started in 2014 when I decided to study in Australia, then changed my mind to get PR before I go to Australia. I had to wait 1 more year to complete my 5 year work experience (ACS will deduct 2 years, so only 3 years left), but I couldn't wait any more. So I convinced myself to pursue Master's in Australia and then apply for PR while in Australia. It was also my dream to study in a top ranked world class university, so decided not to wait any more and move to Australia. So, finally after 5 years, the MUCH AWAITED PR is here.

I filed my EOI alone, then I got married during the process and hence lodged PR for me and spouse both together. I didn't claim any points for my spouse though.

Software Engineer 261313
189 | 70 points

Age 30 | English 20 | Education 15 | Aus Study 5

IELTS 1 7.5 (L9 R7.5 W6.5 S7) - 22 Nov 2014
IELTS 2 7.5 (L9 R7.5 W7.0 S7) - 28 Feb 2015
PTE 1 82 (L87 R75 S88 W84) - 12 May 2015
PTE 2 89 (L86 R88 S90 W86) - 10 Jan 2018

ACS 1 - 17 Dec 2015
ACS 2 - 4 Apr 2018

EOI 189 (70 points) - 6 Apr 2018

Invite - 11 Nov 2018
Medicals - 4 Jan 2019
Lodged - 9 Jan 2019
PCC - 22 Jan 2019
Direct Grant - 8 Apr 2019 (for me and my spouse both)


----------



## fromncr

Lots of Congratulations to both of you . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD DB

Finally, our watch has Ended!!!

My husband returned from Australia in 2010 after staying there for 6 years as he was not able to meet the required points criteria for Australia. Our parents were very disappointed considering the fact that a major amount had been invested and there were no returns. He wanted us to settle in Australia but that did not happen. 
We then shifted to Bangalore and he started his journey with IBM. It was a major setback for him as he was finding it very difficult to adjust. Things started off. But his dream of settling in Australia did not fade away. In 2015 we thought of applying but we chose Canada. Wasted more money and nothing happened. Parents disappointed as well. Finally, we decided in 2017 that we will try for Australia and see if it works. Preparation for PTE started. My husband joined a course for a month. We practiced every day. He tried and failed for 3 attempts. We still filed an EOI on Feb 25 2017 with 55 points. Hoping to get invite for TR or from the State nominations. We were still practicing for PTE but my husband was not confident. He told me he can try IELTS but not PTE again. We still booked for the test in both PTE and IELTS. He finally got 7 bands each in IELTS and we updated our EOI to 65 points on March 25. We waited patiently now. We were hoping to get an invite as back in 2017 that was a lot. However, fate had other plans. The invites for the code 263111 were drastically reduced and only 70 and 75 pointers were getting invited. The last 65 pointer was invited dated March 3rd 2017. We missed it by couple of weeks. My husband lost all hopes. He tried looking for other jobs in the meanwhile but nothing clicked. I told him to wait. And in June 2018 he got extra 5 points for experience. The EOI now stood and 70. However, the rounds were same and there was backlog. But finally, God was kind and we got the INVITE on 11th of November. We accumulated all the docs. Our money being drained we took a loan for the expenses and everything and applied for the visa on 21st November our Anniversary. However, our agent forgot to upload the Australian PCC and we got CO contact on 20th February 2019. We uploaded the PCC on the same day. We were just hoping to get the visa at the earliest as our loan amount was getting reduced due to monthly EMI and also as I lost my job things were getting difficult. 
FINALLY, we got the mail today for our GRANT at 17.03 Canberra time. We were delighted. I still am basking in the happiness. We finally, informed our parents who were in a bit of a shock. But as they say parents are always happy if the kids are, they too are happy now for us.
Our family of 3 are moving to Australia at last. A dream I and my husband had wanted to live for the past 15 years is going to be fulfilled. GOD has been kind to us. (Well, we still have a loan to pay though)
For all those waiting for the Visa hang in there. It will be coming soon. I wish you all get the Visa at the earliest.
I would like to thank Newbienz, Bandish (you predicted 4th April), Saif and all the lovely people in the group who have guided us and helped us with our queries. Keep up the good work!!!

EOI 25/03/2017 65 points
EOI updated 1/06/2018 70 points 
ITA 11/11/2018
Lodged 21/11/2018
CO Contact 20/02/2019 for PCC Australia submitted on same day
Grant - 8/04/2019 :amen:
IED - 7th November 2019


----------



## sanjai26

Hi all., 

Need your help please.,

I got CO contact requesting to submit PCC for my Kid (5 yrs). But the authorities here, have refused to provide the PCC for minor. They have refused to provide any kind of denial letter also.

Now am thinking of uploading a cover letter stating that the authorities have refused to provide PCC.
As a proof I would be attaching the receipt i got while applying PCC for my kid.


1. Is there anything else I could attach in this case ?
2. Since there is no 'character evidence' section , can I upload it in others section under my kid's name?
3. Any suggestion for naming the doc? I dont want to name it as PCC, as I have not got that.


Has anyone faced a similar issue? Has CO come back asking for any other evidence in cases where we cannot provide PCC for kids ?


Also , CO has asked for my PCC including all other names, which I believe I would be getting. In that case, should I upload it under 'Others' section or under ' Evidence of character' ( this one already has my old PCC ) ?


----------



## vivinlobo

Do I have to notify DHA, if I get married after visa grant and after my first entry?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## diakov

punisher134920 said:


> Hi experts.
> Yesterday me and my wife had a big frustration due to Case Officer's second contact.
> She is a main applicant.
> We lodged our application 16th of november and got contacted by CO to provide new AFP(to mention our father's names on certificate as well, as in our country's birth certificate we have our father's name, however on passport only Name and Surname) and proof of military exemption in my country.
> So we lodged all necessary documents 28th of february.
> Yesterday our agent sent us email saying that CO requested Proof of English for spouse.
> We did not know that PTE certificate is valid for SPOUCE only 12 month before lodging the application. Thought that it is 3 years.
> So now i have booked new test to renew my PTE score.
> This situation is our agents mistake, she overlooked my documents and did not request to renew my PTE score.
> I just don't understand why CO did not request new PTE SCORE when he contacted first time?
> We could prepare our documents all together and be granted by this date.
> Can we expect a new CO contact after i provide them my new PTE score ???


Hi punisher134920,

What was spouse's original score that you logged when applied, was it functional level or higher?

Thanks


----------



## NB

vivinlobo said:


> Do I have to notify DHA, if I get married after visa grant and after my first entry??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Not required

You will however have to start the process of getting a pr for your spouse

Cheers


----------



## vivinlobo

NB said:


> Not required
> 
> 
> 
> You will however have to start the process of getting a pr for your spouse
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks bro was waiting for your response on this regard. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

finally, got visa granted.
233512 mechanical engineer.
EA assessment : september 2016.
PTE 65 each: november 2016
EOI : 9 December 2016.
2017 all year : pte 7 times for 79 each.
PTE 79 each : march 2018
EOI UPDATED : 7 march 2018
Invited : 11 oct 2018
applied 3 december 2018
immi assessment commence mail: 4 march 2019.
employment verification via mail to HR on 4 march 2019

8 April 2019.. PR.
long long journey.

and i just want to confirm that immi commence mail is nothing yo worry about. its jst a random mail sent to sm random ppl. most of ppl dont update after geting PR so it creates a lot fear in ppl like me who get it. in some cases it takes time because during some checks some agencies dont reply back to DHA in tym creating long delays.
from december 2016 i am on this forum. i am not a facebook or insta user but all these years, this was all i got. i was silent reader but everyday when i saw ppl congratulating, predicting, geting frustated of wait, i wondered what i would write the day i get visa and what that feeling would be.
its great by the way.

so thank you everyone and good luck for your grant. jai shambhu.

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all.,
> 
> Need your help please.,
> 
> I got CO contact requesting to submit PCC for my Kid (5 yrs). But the authorities here, have refused to provide the PCC for minor. They have refused to provide any kind of denial letter also.
> 
> Now am thinking of uploading a cover letter stating that the authorities have refused to provide PCC.
> As a proof I would be attaching the receipt i got while applying PCC for my kid.
> 
> 
> 1. Is there anything else I could attach in this case ?
> 2. Since there is no 'character evidence' section , can I upload it in others section under my kid's name?
> 3. Any suggestion for naming the doc? I dont want to name it as PCC, as I have not got that.
> 
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue? Has CO come back asking for any other evidence in cases where we cannot provide PCC for kids ?
> 
> 
> Also , CO has asked for my PCC including all other names, which I believe I would be getting. In that case, should I upload it under 'Others' section or under ' Evidence of character' ( this one already has my old PCC ) ?



Is your name on Passport and PCC different?


----------



## sanjai26

PSA said:


> Is your name on Passport and PCC different?


No. Its same. But my surname (shortened) in employment records is different from my sur name in passport. So they want to include both in pcc. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr

sharv said:


> finally, got visa granted.
> 233512 mechanical engineer.
> EA assessment : september 2016.
> PTE 65 each: november 2016
> EOI : 9 December 2016.
> 2017 all year : pte 7 times for 79 each.
> PTE 79 each : march 2018
> EOI UPDATED : 7 march 2018
> Invited : 11 oct 2018
> applied 3 december 2018
> immi assessment commence mail: 4 march 2019.
> employment verification via mail to HR on 4 march 2019
> 
> 8 April 2019.. PR.
> long long journey.
> 
> and i just want to confirm that immi commence mail is nothing yo worry about. its jst a random mail sent to sm random ppl. most of ppl dont update after geting PR so it creates a lot fear in ppl like me who get it. in some cases it takes time because during some checks some agencies dont reply back to DHA in tym creating long delays.
> from december 2016 i am on this forum. i am not a facebook or insta user but all these years, this was all i got. i was silent reader but everyday when i saw ppl congratulating, predicting, geting frustated of wait, i wondered what i would write the day i get visa and what that feeling would be.
> its great by the way.
> 
> so thank you everyone and good luck for your grant. jai shambhu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


Congratulations  your hard work and patience paid off well. Enjoy the moment and good wishes 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

JD DB said:


> Finally, our watch has Ended!!!
> 
> My husband returned from Australia in 2010 after staying there for 6 years as he was not able to meet the required points criteria for Australia. Our parents were very disappointed considering the fact that a major amount had been invested and there were no returns. He wanted us to settle in Australia but that did not happen.
> We then shifted to Bangalore and he started his journey with IBM. It was a major setback for him as he was finding it very difficult to adjust. Things started off. But his dream of settling in Australia did not fade away. In 2015 we thought of applying but we chose Canada. Wasted more money and nothing happened. Parents disappointed as well. Finally, we decided in 2017 that we will try for Australia and see if it works. Preparation for PTE started. My husband joined a course for a month. We practiced every day. He tried and failed for 3 attempts. We still filed an EOI on Feb 25 2017 with 55 points. Hoping to get invite for TR or from the State nominations. We were still practicing for PTE but my husband was not confident. He told me he can try IELTS but not PTE again. We still booked for the test in both PTE and IELTS. He finally got 7 bands each in IELTS and we updated our EOI to 65 points on March 25. We waited patiently now. We were hoping to get an invite as back in 2017 that was a lot. However, fate had other plans. The invites for the code 263111 were drastically reduced and only 70 and 75 pointers were getting invited. The last 65 pointer was invited dated March 3rd 2017. We missed it by couple of weeks. My husband lost all hopes. He tried looking for other jobs in the meanwhile but nothing clicked. I told him to wait. And in June 2018 he got extra 5 points for experience. The EOI now stood and 70. However, the rounds were same and there was backlog. But finally, God was kind and we got the INVITE on 11th of November. We accumulated all the docs. Our money being drained we took a loan for the expenses and everything and applied for the visa on 21st November our Anniversary. However, our agent forgot to upload the Australian PCC and we got CO contact on 20th February 2019. We uploaded the PCC on the same day. We were just hoping to get the visa at the earliest as our loan amount was getting reduced due to monthly EMI and also as I lost my job things were getting difficult.
> FINALLY, we got the mail today for our GRANT at 17.03 Canberra time. We were delighted. I still am basking in the happiness. We finally, informed our parents who were in a bit of a shock. But as they say parents are always happy if the kids are, they too are happy now for us.
> Our family of 3 are moving to Australia at last. A dream I and my husband had wanted to live for the past 15 years is going to be fulfilled. GOD has been kind to us. (Well, we still have a loan to pay though)
> For all those waiting for the Visa hang in there. It will be coming soon. I wish you all get the Visa at the earliest.
> I would like to thank Newbienz, Bandish (you predicted 4th April), Saif and all the lovely people in the group who have guided us and helped us with our queries. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> EOI 25/03/2017 65 points
> EOI updated 1/06/2018 70 points
> ITA 11/11/2018
> Lodged 21/11/2018
> CO Contact 20/02/2019 for PCC Australia submitted on same day
> Grant - 8/04/2019 :amen:
> IED - 7th November 2019


Wow... Really your hard work and more over your patience paid off. Very happy for you. God bless 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntForAus

sharv said:


> finally, got visa granted.
> 233512 mechanical engineer.
> EA assessment : september 2016.
> PTE 65 each: november 2016
> EOI : 9 December 2016.
> 2017 all year : pte 7 times for 79 each.
> PTE 79 each : march 2018
> EOI UPDATED : 7 march 2018
> Invited : 11 oct 2018
> applied 3 december 2018
> immi assessment commence mail: 4 march 2019.
> employment verification via mail to HR on 4 march 2019
> 
> 8 April 2019.. PR.
> long long journey.
> 
> and i just want to confirm that immi commence mail is nothing yo worry about. its jst a random mail sent to sm random ppl. most of ppl dont update after geting PR so it creates a lot fear in ppl like me who get it. in some cases it takes time because during some checks some agencies dont reply back to DHA in tym creating long delays.
> from december 2016 i am on this forum. i am not a facebook or insta user but all these years, this was all i got. i was silent reader but everyday when i saw ppl congratulating, predicting, geting frustated of wait, i wondered what i would write the day i get visa and what that feeling would be.
> its great by the way.
> 
> so thank you everyone and good luck for your grant. jai shambhu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


Congratulations... Employee Verification for current company? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

sharv said:


> finally, got visa granted.
> 233512 mechanical engineer.
> EA assessment : september 2016.
> PTE 65 each: november 2016
> EOI : 9 December 2016.
> 2017 all year : pte 7 times for 79 each.
> PTE 79 each : march 2018
> EOI UPDATED : 7 march 2018
> Invited : 11 oct 2018
> applied 3 december 2018
> immi assessment commence mail: 4 march 2019.
> employment verification via mail to HR on 4 march 2019
> 
> 8 April 2019.. PR.
> long long journey.
> 
> and i just want to confirm that immi commence mail is nothing yo worry about. its jst a random mail sent to sm random ppl. most of ppl dont update after geting PR so it creates a lot fear in ppl like me who get it. in some cases it takes time because during some checks some agencies dont reply back to DHA in tym creating long delays.
> from december 2016 i am on this forum. i am not a facebook or insta user but all these years, this was all i got. i was silent reader but everyday when i saw ppl congratulating, predicting, geting frustated of wait, i wondered what i would write the day i get visa and what that feeling would be.
> its great by the way.
> 
> so thank you everyone and good luck for your grant. jai shambhu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


Congratulations sharv


----------



## SG

JD DB said:


> Finally, our watch has Ended!!!
> 
> My husband returned from Australia in 2010 after staying there for 6 years as he was not able to meet the required points criteria for Australia. Our parents were very disappointed considering the fact that a major amount had been invested and there were no returns. He wanted us to settle in Australia but that did not happen.
> We then shifted to Bangalore and he started his journey with IBM. It was a major setback for him as he was finding it very difficult to adjust. Things started off. But his dream of settling in Australia did not fade away. In 2015 we thought of applying but we chose Canada. Wasted more money and nothing happened. Parents disappointed as well. Finally, we decided in 2017 that we will try for Australia and see if it works. Preparation for PTE started. My husband joined a course for a month. We practiced every day. He tried and failed for 3 attempts. We still filed an EOI on Feb 25 2017 with 55 points. Hoping to get invite for TR or from the State nominations. We were still practicing for PTE but my husband was not confident. He told me he can try IELTS but not PTE again. We still booked for the test in both PTE and IELTS. He finally got 7 bands each in IELTS and we updated our EOI to 65 points on March 25. We waited patiently now. We were hoping to get an invite as back in 2017 that was a lot. However, fate had other plans. The invites for the code 263111 were drastically reduced and only 70 and 75 pointers were getting invited. The last 65 pointer was invited dated March 3rd 2017. We missed it by couple of weeks. My husband lost all hopes. He tried looking for other jobs in the meanwhile but nothing clicked. I told him to wait. And in June 2018 he got extra 5 points for experience. The EOI now stood and 70. However, the rounds were same and there was backlog. But finally, God was kind and we got the INVITE on 11th of November. We accumulated all the docs. Our money being drained we took a loan for the expenses and everything and applied for the visa on 21st November our Anniversary. However, our agent forgot to upload the Australian PCC and we got CO contact on 20th February 2019. We uploaded the PCC on the same day. We were just hoping to get the visa at the earliest as our loan amount was getting reduced due to monthly EMI and also as I lost my job things were getting difficult.
> FINALLY, we got the mail today for our GRANT at 17.03 Canberra time. We were delighted. I still am basking in the happiness. We finally, informed our parents who were in a bit of a shock. But as they say parents are always happy if the kids are, they too are happy now for us.
> Our family of 3 are moving to Australia at last. A dream I and my husband had wanted to live for the past 15 years is going to be fulfilled. GOD has been kind to us. (Well, we still have a loan to pay though)
> For all those waiting for the Visa hang in there. It will be coming soon. I wish you all get the Visa at the earliest.
> I would like to thank Newbienz, Bandish (you predicted 4th April), Saif and all the lovely people in the group who have guided us and helped us with our queries. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> EOI 25/03/2017 65 points
> EOI updated 1/06/2018 70 points
> ITA 11/11/2018
> Lodged 21/11/2018
> CO Contact 20/02/2019 for PCC Australia submitted on same day
> Grant - 8/04/2019 :amen:
> IED - 7th November 2019


Congratulations


----------



## sharv

SG said:


> Congratulations sharv


thank you

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

HuntForAus said:


> Congratulations... Employee Verification for current company?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


no, i was claiming point only for my first employer where i worked from 2013 to 2016. verification in that company.

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

fromncr said:


> Congratulations  your hard work and patience paid off well. Enjoy the moment and good wishes
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


thanks bro!!

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all.,
> 
> Need your help please.,
> 
> I got CO contact requesting to submit PCC for my Kid (5 yrs). But the authorities here, have refused to provide the PCC for minor. They have refused to provide any kind of denial letter also.
> 
> Now am thinking of uploading a cover letter stating that the authorities have refused to provide PCC.
> As a proof I would be attaching the receipt i got while applying PCC for my kid.
> 
> 
> 1. Is there anything else I could attach in this case ?
> 2. Since there is no 'character evidence' section , can I upload it in others section under my kid's name?
> 3. Any suggestion for naming the doc? I dont want to name it as PCC, as I have not got that.
> 
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue? Has CO come back asking for any other evidence in cases where we cannot provide PCC for kids ?
> 
> 
> Also , CO has asked for my PCC including all other names, which I believe I would be getting. In that case, should I upload it under 'Others' section or under ' Evidence of character' ( this one already has my old PCC ) ?


Hi Sanjai,

1. As you have mentioned that there is a name variation in PCC and Passport, you can get a Name Affidavit done as soon as possible and upload the document.
Have a look at this for Name Affidavit: https://www.immihelp.com/immigration/sample-one-same-person-affidavit.html

2. Yes, you can do that. Just ensure you give proper naming convention to your documents that you upload.

3. Naming document, for example: PCC_PrimarApplicant_FirstName_LastName.pdf

4. Since the authorities have refused to provide the PCC for minor, send them a mail, get a reply from them, atleast this will be the proof of your document that you cannot get PCC for minors.


----------



## PSA

sanjai26 said:


> No. Its same. But my surname (shortened) in employment records is different from my sur name in passport. So they want to include both in pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Did you submit Name Affidavit while visa lodge?


----------



## NB

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all.,
> 
> Need your help please.,
> 
> I got CO contact requesting to submit PCC for my Kid (5 yrs). But the authorities here, have refused to provide the PCC for minor. They have refused to provide any kind of denial letter also.
> 
> Now am thinking of uploading a cover letter stating that the authorities have refused to provide PCC.
> As a proof I would be attaching the receipt i got while applying PCC for my kid.
> 
> 
> 1. Is there anything else I could attach in this case ?
> 2. Since there is no 'character evidence' section , can I upload it in others section under my kid's name?
> 3. Any suggestion for naming the doc? I dont want to name it as PCC, as I have not got that.
> 
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue? Has CO come back asking for any other evidence in cases where we cannot provide PCC for kids ?
> 
> 
> Also , CO has asked for my PCC including all other names, which I believe I would be getting. In that case, should I upload it under 'Others' section or under ' Evidence of character' ( this one already has my old PCC ) ?


The co has failed to notice the age of the child 
Just a simple reminder that the child is only 5 years old and hence PCC is not applicable will suffice

You should upload the new PCC also in the same section as the old pcc

Just name it NEW_PCC or something so that the co can easily differentiate 

Cheers


----------



## nelutla

JD DB said:


> Finally, our watch has Ended!!!
> 
> My husband returned from Australia in 2010 after staying there for 6 years as he was not able to meet the required points criteria for Australia. Our parents were very disappointed considering the fact that a major amount had been invested and there were no returns. He wanted us to settle in Australia but that did not happen.
> We then shifted to Bangalore and he started his journey with IBM. It was a major setback for him as he was finding it very difficult to adjust. Things started off. But his dream of settling in Australia did not fade away. In 2015 we thought of applying but we chose Canada. Wasted more money and nothing happened. Parents disappointed as well. Finally, we decided in 2017 that we will try for Australia and see if it works. Preparation for PTE started. My husband joined a course for a month. We practiced every day. He tried and failed for 3 attempts. We still filed an EOI on Feb 25 2017 with 55 points. Hoping to get invite for TR or from the State nominations. We were still practicing for PTE but my husband was not confident. He told me he can try IELTS but not PTE again. We still booked for the test in both PTE and IELTS. He finally got 7 bands each in IELTS and we updated our EOI to 65 points on March 25. We waited patiently now. We were hoping to get an invite as back in 2017 that was a lot. However, fate had other plans. The invites for the code 263111 were drastically reduced and only 70 and 75 pointers were getting invited. The last 65 pointer was invited dated March 3rd 2017. We missed it by couple of weeks. My husband lost all hopes. He tried looking for other jobs in the meanwhile but nothing clicked. I told him to wait. And in June 2018 he got extra 5 points for experience. The EOI now stood and 70. However, the rounds were same and there was backlog. But finally, God was kind and we got the INVITE on 11th of November. We accumulated all the docs. Our money being drained we took a loan for the expenses and everything and applied for the visa on 21st November our Anniversary. However, our agent forgot to upload the Australian PCC and we got CO contact on 20th February 2019. We uploaded the PCC on the same day. We were just hoping to get the visa at the earliest as our loan amount was getting reduced due to monthly EMI and also as I lost my job things were getting difficult.
> FINALLY, we got the mail today for our GRANT at 17.03 Canberra time. We were delighted. I still am basking in the happiness. We finally, informed our parents who were in a bit of a shock. But as they say parents are always happy if the kids are, they too are happy now for us.
> Our family of 3 are moving to Australia at last. A dream I and my husband had wanted to live for the past 15 years is going to be fulfilled. GOD has been kind to us. (Well, we still have a loan to pay though)
> For all those waiting for the Visa hang in there. It will be coming soon. I wish you all get the Visa at the earliest.
> I would like to thank Newbienz, Bandish (you predicted 4th April), Saif and all the lovely people in the group who have guided us and helped us with our queries. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> EOI 25/03/2017 65 points
> EOI updated 1/06/2018 70 points
> ITA 11/11/2018
> Lodged 21/11/2018
> CO Contact 20/02/2019 for PCC Australia submitted on same day
> Grant - 8/04/2019 :amen:
> IED - 7th November 2019




Congrats and a big congrats for u patience and it very inspiring story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntForAus

sharv said:


> no, i was claiming point only for my first employer where i worked from 2013 to 2016. verification in that company.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


Have you got experience on letter head from that company?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

sharv said:


> finally, got visa granted.
> 233512 mechanical engineer.
> EA assessment : september 2016.
> PTE 65 each: november 2016
> EOI : 9 December 2016.
> 2017 all year : pte 7 times for 79 each.
> PTE 79 each : march 2018
> EOI UPDATED : 7 march 2018
> Invited : 11 oct 2018
> applied 3 december 2018
> immi assessment commence mail: 4 march 2019.
> employment verification via mail to HR on 4 march 2019
> 
> 8 April 2019.. PR.
> long long journey.
> 
> and i just want to confirm that immi commence mail is nothing yo worry about. its jst a random mail sent to sm random ppl. most of ppl dont update after geting PR so it creates a lot fear in ppl like me who get it. in some cases it takes time because during some checks some agencies dont reply back to DHA in tym creating long delays.
> from december 2016 i am on this forum. i am not a facebook or insta user but all these years, this was all i got. i was silent reader but everyday when i saw ppl congratulating, predicting, geting frustated of wait, i wondered what i would write the day i get visa and what that feeling would be.
> its great by the way.
> 
> so thank you everyone and good luck for your grant. jai shambhu.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


Congratulations 🇦🇺


----------



## sharv

Rosun said:


> Congratulations 🇦🇺


thank you mate!!

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

HuntForAus said:


> Have you got experience on letter head from that company?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


yes, i got offer letter , rnr letter, increment letter on company letter head. along with that i submitted payslips for all the months and bank statements.

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

JD DB said:


> Finally, our watch has Ended!!!
> 
> My husband returned from Australia in 2010 after staying there for 6 years as he was not able to meet the required points criteria for Australia. Our parents were very disappointed considering the fact that a major amount had been invested and there were no returns. He wanted us to settle in Australia but that did not happen.
> We then shifted to Bangalore and he started his journey with IBM. It was a major setback for him as he was finding it very difficult to adjust. Things started off. But his dream of settling in Australia did not fade away. In 2015 we thought of applying but we chose Canada. Wasted more money and nothing happened. Parents disappointed as well. Finally, we decided in 2017 that we will try for Australia and see if it works. Preparation for PTE started. My husband joined a course for a month. We practiced every day. He tried and failed for 3 attempts. We still filed an EOI on Feb 25 2017 with 55 points. Hoping to get invite for TR or from the State nominations. We were still practicing for PTE but my husband was not confident. He told me he can try IELTS but not PTE again. We still booked for the test in both PTE and IELTS. He finally got 7 bands each in IELTS and we updated our EOI to 65 points on March 25. We waited patiently now. We were hoping to get an invite as back in 2017 that was a lot. However, fate had other plans. The invites for the code 263111 were drastically reduced and only 70 and 75 pointers were getting invited. The last 65 pointer was invited dated March 3rd 2017. We missed it by couple of weeks. My husband lost all hopes. He tried looking for other jobs in the meanwhile but nothing clicked. I told him to wait. And in June 2018 he got extra 5 points for experience. The EOI now stood and 70. However, the rounds were same and there was backlog. But finally, God was kind and we got the INVITE on 11th of November. We accumulated all the docs. Our money being drained we took a loan for the expenses and everything and applied for the visa on 21st November our Anniversary. However, our agent forgot to upload the Australian PCC and we got CO contact on 20th February 2019. We uploaded the PCC on the same day. We were just hoping to get the visa at the earliest as our loan amount was getting reduced due to monthly EMI and also as I lost my job things were getting difficult.
> FINALLY, we got the mail today for our GRANT at 17.03 Canberra time. We were delighted. I still am basking in the happiness. We finally, informed our parents who were in a bit of a shock. But as they say parents are always happy if the kids are, they too are happy now for us.
> Our family of 3 are moving to Australia at last. A dream I and my husband had wanted to live for the past 15 years is going to be fulfilled. GOD has been kind to us. (Well, we still have a loan to pay though)
> For all those waiting for the Visa hang in there. It will be coming soon. I wish you all get the Visa at the earliest.
> I would like to thank Newbienz, Bandish (you predicted 4th April), Saif and all the lovely people in the group who have guided us and helped us with our queries. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> EOI 25/03/2017 65 points
> EOI updated 1/06/2018 70 points
> ITA 11/11/2018
> Lodged 21/11/2018
> CO Contact 20/02/2019 for PCC Australia submitted on same day
> Grant - 8/04/2019 :amen:
> IED - 7th November 2019




Congratulations


----------



## sohanbir

Hi,

I have question related to my *spouse mother name* written in her documents.

My spouse has her mother *given name* written in her documents without any surname while in passport it's (Given Name + Surname ).

Now the Surname is extra in Passport which is also her father surname and herself too.

So i have filled my spouse mother name at all places including visa application as (Given Name + Surname ).

Will this cause any issue?
Is there anything at this stage needs to be done from my end?

PS: Correcting her all documents will be time consuming , secondly if i go with passport correction it is also not simple it needs to be advertised in news paper and other stuff.


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations sen.harsha 
Wish you good luck ...


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Bandish..! Can you help me in placing few bets?


ha ha :lol:
After reading your message, I got reminded of things I had predicted casually. Like the 2011 Cricket World Cup, I was so sure long back and had predicted that India would win the world cup. Even for the 'Bigg Boss', season I followed, I had guessed the winner.. 

So, you are now giving me ideas


----------



## Bandish

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Bandish,
> 
> I got CO contact on 18 Feb 2019 for spouse functional english for which I replied on 19 Feb 2019. In last 3-4 days some people got their grants with same CO contact date but I still have not received the grant.
> 
> It is very very hard to stay patient in situations like this. If possible could you please suggest when would I get the grant?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ANZCO: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 18 Nov 2018
> CO Contact: 18 Feb 2018


Hey nkvijayran, My guesses are just guesses...
You could get your grant this week itself...
Wish you good luck ..


----------



## JT86

JT86 said:


> asad.chem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for my grant.... Have lodged my visa on 29 Aug, 2018... Got CO contact on 27th Nov, 2018, which I replied on 13th Dec.....
> 
> Still wait in progress....
> 
> Anyone from July, Aug, Sept, 2018 ... waiting till now...
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Asad ,
> 
> Still awaiting our grant..we lodged the application in Sep 14 . CO contact Nov 26 for PTE score to be sent online and spouse functional English details( already provided at time of lodgment )
> 
> Not heard back from them since
Click to expand...

Hey bandish,

Any theory as to why the validation of pte scores taking so long... It's been 4 months plus🙄 since CO contact

Also will adding more documents affect processing times further? Coz was planning to add my wife's recently received driving licence for further proof of marriage


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations JD DB!
All your hard work paid off...
Enjoy the grant


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am a single applicant trying to apply for PR. If I am granted PR and migrate to Australia this year, and maybe later next year, if I am getting married to an Indian woman, What are the possible ways to bring her quickly to Australia?
> 
> I had read that the Partner visa takes more than a year.
> 
> Guys who got married while in Australia with PR, what did you guys do to bring your partner to Australia?


one thought, 

Consider I am granted subclass 190, and I am working in Australia. Later If I get married to an Indian woman, Can I apply for 189 visa along with partner? will it enable to bring the partner to Australia much faster than a partner visa?


----------



## Bandish

JT86 said:


> Hey bandish,
> 
> Any theory as to why the validation of pte scores taking so long... It's been 4 months plus🙄 since CO contact
> 
> Also will adding more documents affect processing times further? Coz was planning to add my wife's recently received driving licence for further proof of marriage


Hi JT86,

I think it is not the PTE score validation that is taking time. It could be the verification of other documents and in the meantime, CO would have asked for PTE scores to be sent online. 

Adding documents at a later stage could increase the processing time, I believe. But it is always better than a CO contact. So, if you think you have provided less documents for your marriage proof, you could add DL.

Your have already waited for a long time ... hope you get your grant by tomorrow even before you add DL...

Wish you good luck


----------



## Bandish

sohanbir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have question related to my *spouse mother name* written in her documents.
> 
> My spouse has her mother *given name* written in her documents without any surname while in passport it's (Given Name + Surname ).
> 
> Now the Surname is extra in Passport which is also her father surname and herself too.
> 
> So i have filled my spouse mother name at all places including visa application as (Given Name + Surname ).
> 
> Will this cause any issue?
> Is there anything at this stage needs to be done from my end?
> 
> PS: Correcting her all documents will be time consuming , secondly if i go with passport correction it is also not simple it needs to be advertised in news paper and other stuff.


Hey sohanbir, 

You could check older messages in this forum. People seem to provide 'one and same person affidavit' in such scenarios. That would be the easiest and best option I can think of at this moment in your application processing. Others may provide more inputs.


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> one thought,
> 
> Consider I am granted subclass 190, and I am working in Australia. Later If I get married to an Indian woman, Can I apply for 189 visa along with partner? will it enable to bring the partner to Australia much faster than a partner visa?


As per my understanding, I don't think its a valid option. 190 and 189 are both Permanent Residency visas, so even if you get an invite for 189 with already 190 granted... I doubt DHA would proceed to process your application. But these are just my thoughts, nothing concrete. Wait for reply from other members...


----------



## JT86

Bandish said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bandish,
> 
> Any theory as to why the validation of pte scores taking so long... It's been 4 months plus🙄 since CO contact
> 
> Also will adding more documents affect processing times further? Coz was planning to add my wife's recently received driving licence for further proof of marriage
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JT86,
> 
> I think it is not the PTE score validation that is taking time. It could be the verification of other documents and in the meantime, CO would have asked for PTE scores to be sent online.
> 
> Adding documents at a later stage could increase the processing time, I believe. But it is always better than a CO contact. So, if you think you have provided less documents for your marriage proof, you could add DL.
> 
> Your have already waited for a long time ... hope you get your grant by tomorrow even before you add DL...
> 
> Wish you good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks for the wishes and positivity bandish 😊

As a proof of our marital status ,we have the marriage certificate, names on passport and names on the pcc .

We've waited so long ..so don't want to add documents that could delay the process further 😅


----------



## Bandish

JT86 said:


> Thanks for the wishes and positivity bandish 😊
> 
> As a proof of our marital status ,we have the marriage certificate, names on passport and names on the pcc .
> 
> We've waited so long ..so don't want to add documents that could delay the process further 😅



Hey BTW, a few more financial documents could be added for relationship proof, such as:
- joint bank account statement 
- health insurance 
- LIC policy with spouse as nominee. 

As per DHA website, they look for financial docs for relationships. 

Hope CO is satisfied with your existing docs.


----------



## PSA

sanjai26 said:


> Hi all.,
> 
> Need your help please.,
> 
> I got CO contact requesting to submit PCC for my Kid (5 yrs). But the authorities here, have refused to provide the PCC for minor. They have refused to provide any kind of denial letter also.
> 
> Now am thinking of uploading a cover letter stating that the authorities have refused to provide PCC.
> As a proof I would be attaching the receipt i got while applying PCC for my kid.
> 
> 
> 1. Is there anything else I could attach in this case ?
> 2. Since there is no 'character evidence' section , can I upload it in others section under my kid's name?
> 3. Any suggestion for naming the doc? I dont want to name it as PCC, as I have not got that.
> 
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue? Has CO come back asking for any other evidence in cases where we cannot provide PCC for kids ?
> 
> 
> Also , CO has asked for my PCC including all other names, which I believe I would be getting. In that case, should I upload it under 'Others' section or under ' Evidence of character' ( this one already has my old PCC ) ?


For which country PCC, CO asked for alias names?
Did you upload Name Affidavit while visa lodge?


----------



## JT86

Bandish said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the wishes and positivity bandish 😊
> 
> As a proof of our marital status ,we have the marriage certificate, names on passport and names on the pcc .
> 
> We've waited so long ..so don't want to add documents that could delay the process further 😅
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BTW, a few more financial documents could be added for relationship proof, such as:
> - joint bank account statement
> - health insurance
> - LIC policy with spouse as nominee.
> 
> As per DHA website, they look for financial docs for relationships.
> 
> Hope CO is satisfied with your existing docs.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info bandish! 😊


----------



## sczachariah

Bandish said:


> Hey BTW, a few more financial documents could be added for relationship proof, such as:
> - joint bank account statement
> - health insurance
> - LIC policy with spouse as nominee.
> 
> As per DHA website, they look for financial docs for relationships.
> 
> Hope CO is satisfied with your existing docs.




Strange that I’m married for 6+ years but have got no such financial docs. 

Got two kids though. Hopefully that is enough for CO.


----------



## Lovegill

JT86 said:


> Hey Asad ,
> 
> Still awaiting our grant..we lodged the application in Sep 14 . CO contact Nov 26 for PTE score to be sent online and spouse functional English details( already provided at time of lodgment )
> 
> Not heard back from them since


Hey asad and JT86, I'm also august applicant. Lodged in august and got 1st CO contact on 27th november and 2nd on 27th november. Someone who has similar timeline, got grant yesterday.
Hope we will get our grants soon.


----------



## dragonmigrant

Lovegill said:


> Hey asad and JT86, I'm also august applicant. Lodged in august and got 1st CO contact on 27th november and 2nd on 27th november. Someone who has similar timeline, got grant yesterday.
> Hope we will get our grants soon.


I think you have mentioned your date for second CO contact wrongly. 

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Lovegill

dragonmigrant said:


> I think you have mentioned your date for second CO contact wrongly.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Oh sorry, It was on 27th of February.
Thanks Dragon for letting me know.

Cheers


----------



## SG

sohanbir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have question related to my *spouse mother name* written in her documents.
> 
> My spouse has her mother *given name* written in her documents without any surname while in passport it's (Given Name + Surname ).
> 
> Now the Surname is extra in Passport which is also her father surname and herself too.
> 
> So i have filled my spouse mother name at all places including visa application as (Given Name + Surname ).
> 
> Will this cause any issue?
> Is there anything at this stage needs to be done from my end?
> 
> PS: Correcting her all documents will be time consuming , secondly if i go with passport correction it is also not simple it needs to be advertised in news paper and other stuff.





Bandish said:


> Hey sohanbir,
> 
> You could check older messages in this forum. People seem to provide 'one and same person affidavit' in such scenarios. That would be the easiest and best option I can think of at this moment in your application processing. Others may provide more inputs.


Hi sohanbir,

For all names variation, this is a common question asked by many in this forum. You can get the Name Affidavit ready. Maybe you can upload the Name Affidavit once it is prepared. If you have already lodged your visa, you can do this too and upload it in the "Others Section".

Have a look at this:
https://www.immihelp.com/immigration/sample-one-same-person-affidavit.html


----------



## SG

Lovegill said:


> Hey asad and JT86, I'm also august applicant. Lodged in august and got 1st CO contact on 27th november and 2nd on 27th november. Someone who has similar timeline, got grant yesterday.
> Hope we will get our grants soon.


Wishing you a speedy Grant soon Lovegill


----------



## JD DB

*Jd db*



Bandish said:


> Congratulations JD DB!
> All your hard work paid off...
> Enjoy the grant


Thanks so much Bandish. You were spot on again. You should start a website or something you can earn really well. I can refer people too. :amen:


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hello Bandish and everyone else 

I am following this thread and have seen a lot of your predictions becoming true. SO, can you predict mine please? 

Applied on 15th January 221111, all documents submitted.

Thanks in advance


----------



## deepak21

Form 815 (Health Undertaking)

Hi All,

During recent CO contact, I have been asked to fill form 815. 

Form 815 requires us to provide _Contact details in australia_ in Question-4.

As I don't have any contact in australia as of now, what should I fill ?

Can I leave it blank or fill "Not Known Yet" ?

People having similar experience, kindly advise.


----------



## JT86

Lovegill said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Asad ,
> 
> Still awaiting our grant..we lodged the application in Sep 14 . CO contact Nov 26 for PTE score to be sent online and spouse functional English details( already provided at time of lodgment )
> 
> Not heard back from them since
> 
> 
> 
> Hey asad and JT86, I'm also august applicant. Lodged in august and got 1st CO contact on 27th november and 2nd on 27th november. Someone who has similar timeline, got grant yesterday.
> Hope we will get our grants soon.
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## PSA

For USA, there is an option to enter Alias in FD-258, but not sure it will be printed on the PCC. There website do not specifically mention that they will print alias names on the PCC. Any idea about USA PCC alias names?


----------



## asad.chem

JT86 said:


> Thanks for the wishes and positivity bandish 😊
> 
> As a proof of our marital status ,we have the marriage certificate, names on passport and names on the pcc .
> 
> We've waited so long ..so don't want to add documents that could delay the process further 😅


Dear Bandish and JT86,

As a functional English proof, I have attached my wife Bachelors and Master Degrees with Language of instruction documents at the time of visa lodging... Later on, one of my friends got CO contact for not attaching wife degree's transcript. So I as proactive measure attached my wife Bachelor and Masters transcripts as well on 10th Mar, 2019 [Almost 3 months after 1st CO contact and six & half month after visa lodging].

So according to you guys, I basically contributed for delaying my visa by attaching document at such a later stage ????

Regards


----------



## asad.chem

Lovegill said:


> Hey asad and JT86, I'm also august applicant. Lodged in august and got 1st CO contact on 27th november and 2nd on 27th november. Someone who has similar timeline, got grant yesterday.
> Hope we will get our grants soon.


Thank you for providing the info. Yes, it is now almost 4th or 5th one in the last 10 days who received a grant having a similar timeline as ours.

InshaAllah our time is close, and we will get our grants soon. Thinking positive and patience is the right course to act upon.

Regards and best wishes for all the forum members,


----------



## yverma

deepak21 said:


> Form 815 (Health Undertaking)
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> During recent CO contact, I have been asked to fill form 815.
> 
> Form 815 requires us to provide _Contact details in australia_ in Question-4.
> 
> As I don't have any contact in australia as of now, what should I fill ?
> 
> Can I leave it blank or fill "Not Known Yet" ?
> 
> People having similar experience, kindly advise.


you can leave that blank

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

Guys, I even felt so guilty for not submitting pte score for my spouse and rather collecting a bundle of certificate and documents from college. I was doubting as lot of people got CO contact for this matter. I then got CO contact on 25 feb for functional English and the status is still further processing after submitting pte score on 4th March. I can understand the doubt and things going on our mind every minutes. Wish you speedy grant 🇦🇺 🇦🇺 



asad.chem said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the wishes and positivity bandish 😊
> 
> As a proof of our marital status ,we have the marriage certificate, names on passport and names on the pcc .
> 
> We've waited so long ..so don't want to add documents that could delay the process further 😅
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bandish and JT86,
> 
> As a functional English proof, I have attached my wife Bachelors and Master Degrees with Language of instruction documents at the time of visa lodging... Later on, one of my friends got CO contact for not attaching wife degree's transcript. So I as proactive measure attached my wife Bachelor and Masters transcripts as well on 10th Mar, 2019 [Almost 3 months after 1st CO contact and six & half month after visa lodging].
> 
> So according to you guys, I basically contributed for delaying my visa by attaching document at such a later stage ????
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## JT86

asad.chem said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the wishes and positivity bandish 😊
> 
> As a proof of our marital status ,we have the marriage certificate, names on passport and names on the pcc .
> 
> We've waited so long ..so don't want to add documents that could delay the process further 😅
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bandish and JT86,
> 
> As a functional English proof, I have attached my wife Bachelors and Master Degrees with Language of instruction documents at the time of visa lodging... Later on, one of my friends got CO contact for not attaching wife degree's transcript. So I as proactive measure attached my wife Bachelor and Masters transcripts as well on 10th Mar, 2019 [Almost 3 months after 1st CO contact and six & half month after visa lodging].
> 
> So according to you guys, I basically contributed for delaying my visa by attaching document at such a later stage ????
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Hi Asad,

There is no clear cut answer to that coz it depends on the working of the CO. Even bandish mentioned that it may or may not be a factor.

Hopefully, it works out in the positive and you should receive your grant soon!🙏


----------



## snitu13

nav87 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Finally day has arrived. We got our grant this afternoon after long wait of 6 months.
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> Lodgement date: 2 oct 2018
> Co contact: 11 Dec 2018 for spouse English requirements. We requested VAC2 invoice on same day
> CO issued invoice on 15 Mar and we paid on the same day.
> Got GRANT on 2 APR 2019
> 
> Thanks for all the help and guidance. Special thanks to Bandish😊
> 
> Navdeep


Congratulations on grant!!!
Just a small question, pardon my ignorance, you paid late in this process? Usually one pays upon applying the visa.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## svj

dragonmigrant said:


> Transcript is a document which the University provides which includes the marks for all the subjects from all the semesters. Whether to provide it or not, it depends on the CO. Most cases they accept marklists and degree certificates if it is from a reputed university. If these documents are not good enough to make the CO happy, the CO may go ahead and ask for the transcript.
> 
> In my case, the CO asked for Degree Certificate or Transcript or Mark lists.! So I think there is no strict rule on this. It depends on the CO whether to accept mark lists and degree certificates instead of a Transcript.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Thank you for the clarification Dragon. I hope that we dont get another CO contact for the transcripts. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragonmigrant

asad.chem said:


> Dear Bandish and JT86,
> 
> As a functional English proof, I have attached my wife Bachelors and Master Degrees with Language of instruction documents at the time of visa lodging... Later on, one of my friends got CO contact for not attaching wife degree's transcript. So I as proactive measure attached my wife Bachelor and Masters transcripts as well on 10th Mar, 2019 [Almost 3 months after 1st CO contact and six & half month after visa lodging].
> 
> So according to you guys, I basically contributed for delaying my visa by attaching document at such a later stage ????
> 
> Regards


Not really. Adding documents before a CO has been assigned does not delay the application. So you are all good asad..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## azuprejo

what is the checklist of items to carry while boarding flight to AUS?


----------



## am0gh

On the FBI report they do not add alias. I had added my wife's maiden name under the alias section when we applied for her PCC. The report however, did not include her alias, but the report includes her entire stay in the US (before name change + after change).

I checked with an agent and he advised that we should be ok (there is no clear guideline on this though, and depends on the CO). 

I hope this helps. Good luck!

Edit: I didn't get a state/local PCC done. So I don't know about that.



PSA said:


> For USA, there is an option to enter Alias in FD-258, but not sure it will be printed on the PCC. There website do not specifically mention that they will print alias names on the PCC. Any idea about USA PCC alias names?


----------



## PSA

am0gh said:


> On the FBI report they do not add alias. I had added my wife's maiden name under the alias section when we applied for her PCC. The report however, did not include her alias, but the report includes her entire stay in the US (before name change + after change).
> 
> I checked with an agent and he advised that we should be ok (there is no clear guideline on this though, and depends on the CO).
> 
> I hope this helps. Good luck!
> 
> Edit: I didn't get a state/local PCC done. So I don't know about that.


Thanks for the reply!

"but the report includes her entire stay in the US" - Do they mention those dates on FBI PCC? I am not able to see any such USA stay dates on my PCC?


----------



## Ali1993

*CO Contact*

Hi everyone

I received a CO contact on 8 April 2019. 
Request for polio certificate and form 80 again.
I responded on the same day 8 April 2019.

Any guess how long I might have to wait now for a grant? (I hope no other CO contact)

And the irony is, my CO's name is 'Grant' :tsk:


----------



## dragonmigrant

Ali1993 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received a CO contact on 8 April 2019.
> Request for polio certificate and form 80 again.
> I responded on the same day 8 April 2019.
> 
> Any guess how long I might have to wait now for a grant? (I hope no other CO contact)
> 
> And the irony is, my CO's name is 'Grant' :tsk:


No such specific timelines Ali. You can get it this week. Or you may have to wait another 30-45 days..

BTW, can't have a better name for the CO..!! 

I wish Grant gives you the Grant really fast..!! :-D

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*ITR Acknowledgement*

In one of my ITR Acknowledgement document, the "tax payable" section shows some amount. Although I have paid the pending amount and revised the IT return, They have not provided the revised Acknowledgement. Did anyone submit the ITR Acknowledgement showing some amount against "Tax Payable" section?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*PCC India*

My Passport has my permanent address printed on it, and I am currently living on a temporary address. When applying for a PCC, which address I should enter on the online form under the "present address" section? 

In case If I enter my temporary address as my present address, will it delay the PCC?

I assume that the PCC certificate will not have any of my address printed on it.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Designation Breakup*

I held 3 designations in Company A. As per my R&R letter, ACS letter and EOI, Only my last designation was mentiond for entire employment. But my monthly payslips has designation held during each month. Also my offer letter from company A depicts my first designation. Did anyone had the same situation? How to handle the situation?.


----------



## SG

Lovegill said:


> Hey asad and JT86, I'm also august applicant. Lodged in august and got 1st CO contact on 27th november and 2nd on 27th november. Someone who has similar timeline, got grant yesterday.
> Hope we will get our grants soon.





Ali1993 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received a CO contact on 8 April 2019.
> Request for polio certificate and form 80 again.
> I responded on the same day 8 April 2019.
> 
> Any guess how long I might have to wait now for a grant? (I hope no other CO contact)
> 
> And the irony is, my CO's name is 'Grant' :tsk:





dragonmigrant said:


> No such specific timelines Ali. You can get it this week. Or you may have to wait another 30-45 days..
> 
> BTW, can't have a better name for the CO..!!
> 
> I wish Grant gives you the Grant really fast..!! :-D
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Hi Lovegill,

As "Dragon" mentioned there is actually no specific timelines of receiving Grant after CO contact.

Hope you receive a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## Sunny2018

saravanaprabhu said:


> My Passport has my permanent address printed on it, and I am currently living on a temporary address. When applying for a PCC, which address I should enter on the online form under the "present address" section?
> 
> In case If I enter my temporary address as my present address, will it delay the PCC?
> 
> I assume that the PCC certificate will not have any of my address printed on it.


I suppose while applying PCC it asks for current address and is it diff from the one in passport. You would have to furnish some proof for this current address as it is diff from address in passport . My policy is always mention what is true. It may delay a couple of days but in the end you have peace of mind


----------



## sczachariah

saravanaprabhu said:


> My Passport has my permanent address printed on it, and I am currently living on a temporary address. When applying for a PCC, which address I should enter on the online form under the "present address" section?
> 
> 
> 
> In case If I enter my temporary address as my present address, will it delay the PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that the PCC certificate will not have any of my address printed on it.




In India, PSK will issue PCC only if you provide local address proof. 
If you are getting it from PSK which falls under your permanent address, then I guess no further proofs are required.
If PSK is different, then you have to provide address proof like gas bill, notarised rent agreement etc.

Yes, PCC will not have address printed on it.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

deepak21 said:


> Form 815 (Health Undertaking)
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> During recent CO contact, I have been asked to fill form 815.
> 
> Form 815 requires us to provide _Contact details in australia_ in Question-4.
> 
> As I don't have any contact in australia as of now, what should I fill ?
> 
> Can I leave it blank or fill "Not Known Yet" ?
> 
> People having similar experience, kindly advise.




As of now you can leave it blank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Form 16 Part A*

During my employment with company A, I was in a non-taxable slab for 2 financial years[2010-2011 and 2011-2012]. During this period TDS was not recovered, and they have provided Form 16 Part A in Employer's own format. I did not receive form 16 Part A from TRACES for that period. Is this case the same with everyone?


----------



## sczachariah

saravanaprabhu said:


> I held 3 designations in Company A. As per my R&R letter, ACS letter and EOI, Only my last designation was mentiond for entire employment. But my monthly payslips has designation held during each month. Also my offer letter from company A depicts my first designation. Did anyone had the same situation? How to handle the situation?.




That should be fine. I don’t think Company will give separate documents per all designations you held. Only latest one will be mentioned. I am also on same boat.


----------



## sczachariah

saravanaprabhu said:


> During my employment with company A, I was in a non-taxable slab for 2 financial years[2010-2011 and 2011-2012]. During this period TDS was not recovered, and they have provided Form 16 Part A in Employer's own format. I did not receive form 16 Part A from TRACES for that period. Is this case the same with everyone?




Mostly with everyone if their employment duration claimed includes initial years of employment. There is nothing wrong here I guess. Senior friends can pitch in.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*HAP ID Deletion*

I have created an immi account way back in 2017. Using the account, I have generated an HAP id, but never went for a medical assessment as I did not get invited. Since it is an outdated document, can I go ahead and delete/remove the HAP Id from my immi Account, and create new HAP id?


----------



## Muthu pillai

Hi guys the wait is over..Got grant today.
Invited-11 November 
Lodged-17 November 
Co contact - spouse UG marksheet (21st February)
Grant- April 9th

Over the moon..thanks everyone for giving valuable information.


----------



## am0gh

You are correct. No the report no dates are mentioned.

I had called the FBI to verify, I was told the person who is requesting the report needs to call in. So my wife called in and she was told that they run the name and alias before generating a report. In her case, the report would have run from her first entry into the States till the date the report was requested. 

You can try calling them ((202)-324-300), but the wait times are ridiculously long. 



PSA said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> "but the report includes her entire stay in the US" - Do they mention those dates on FBI PCC? I am not able to see any such USA stay dates on my PCC?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Qatar PCC for Business Visa*

I had travelled to Qatar on business visa 3 times for a total duration of stay of 7 months. I had read posts a few weeks back in the forum that PCC will not be issued for business visa holders from Qatar. If the person who was in the same situation is reading this, How did you handle this?


----------



## abjacob

Hello Everyone,

Looking for suggestions.  
I received the invite for 189 (Valid till May 10, 2019). I am yet to submit the visa application.
I am joining a new organization next week. Obviously, this employment details were neither part of my EOI nor ACS skill assessment. 
So, should I lodge the visa application now and submit ‘Change in circumstance’ (Form 1022) later? 
Or
Should I lodge the visa application after my joining and add the new employment details as current?
Note: I am not claiming points for the new employment. 

Can the experts help, please?


Thanks
Abraham Jacob


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Photo*

What is photo SPEC for the visa application?


----------



## Rosun

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys the wait is over..Got grant today.
> Invited-11 November
> Lodged-17 November
> Co contact - spouse UG marksheet (21st February)
> Grant- April 9th
> 
> Over the moon..thanks everyone for giving valuable information.


Congratulations 🇦🇺 . When did you replied to CO?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

sczachariah said:


> Mostly with everyone if their employment duration claimed includes initial years of employment. There is nothing wrong here I guess. Senior friends can pitch in.


Can someone who received grant confirm this?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

sczachariah said:


> That should be fine. I don’t think Company will give separate documents per all designations you held. Only latest one will be mentioned. I am also on same boat.


Anybody who got grant can confirm this?


----------



## st080805

abjacob said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Looking for suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received the invite for 189 (Valid till May 10, 2019). I am yet to submit the visa application.
> I am joining a new organization next week. Obviously, this employment details were neither part of my EOI nor ACS skill assessment.
> So, should I lodge the visa application now and submit ‘Change in circumstance’ (Form 1022) later?
> Or
> Should I lodge the visa application after my joining and add the new employment details as current?
> Note: I am not claiming points for the new employment.
> 
> Can the experts help, please?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Abraham Jacob


Since you have received your invite, it means your new Employment's is not considered and henceforth you have to show and prove your experience until then.

If I were in your shoes, I would have had lodged my visa. Once moving to new employment, provide change in circumstances and let them know about it.

Good luck


----------



## Jetman

Hi dear friends, 
On 28th March I received a request from CO to present evidence of functional English for my fife, but as we didn't have enough time for the test, I emailed them back saying we decided to pay the 2nd instalment of VAC instead. I only received a generic automated email in response containing no relevant information. Today, 09/04 I decided to follow up and gave the DHA a call. They confirmed sending me an email, but said they hadn't received my email. So, it means I wasted 12 days out of 28 given to me to provide the evidence. The call centre lady made some notes in my file and suggested that I sent another email describing the situation. She told me to call back again in 3-4 days to check the status. I did so. And got the same generic response. Has anything similar happened to anyone here? What you reckon happened? Thanks!


----------



## SG

saravanaprabhu said:


> What is photo SPEC for the visa application?


45mm x 35mm Photograph


----------



## SG

Jetman said:


> Hi dear friends,
> On 28th March I received a request from CO to present evidence of functional English for my fife, but as we didn't have enough time for the test, I emailed them back saying we decided to pay the 2nd instalment of VAC instead. I only received a generic automated email in response containing no relevant information. Today, 09/04 I decided to follow up and gave the DHA a call. They confirmed sending me an email, but said they hadn't received my email. So, it means I wasted 12 days out of 28 given to me to provide the evidence. The call centre lady made some notes in my file and suggested that I sent another email describing the situation. She told me to call back again in 3-4 days to check the status. I did so. And got the same generic response. Has anything similar happened to anyone here? What you reckon happened? Thanks!


Hi Jetman,

Have a check on this for VAC2 queries: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ustralia/1212457-vac2-cases-post-here-14.html

Hope it helps you!!


----------



## vijaysharma1953

saravanaprabhu said:


> I had travelled to Qatar on business visa 3 times for a total duration of stay of 7 months. I had read posts a few weeks back in the forum that PCC will not be issued for business visa holders from Qatar. If the person who was in the same situation is reading this, How did you handle this?


Yes my stay was 13 months in Qatar on a business visa so far waiting for the grant as I could not find the PCC from Qatar on business visas and asked the CO for PCC waiver enclosing reply from New Delhi Qatar embassy that they do not provide it on business visas in this regard I may tell you that I have got four CO contacts so far the last one on 08/04/19 though I have already submitted all the documents but every time a new co is assigned he again asks for the same documents already submitted, don't know how long the wait goes on 261313 filed 09/05/18. Moreover it's the sweet will of the co concerned he may ask you to furnish the PCC or ignore it as per the Australian web site itself says that Qatar issues PCC when you have a resident card there.Hoping for the best.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

SG said:


> 45mm x 35mm Photograph


Thanks SG.

What should we request the photo studio guys for this photo?


----------



## Muthu pillai

I replied on feb 25 th..


----------



## Muthu pillai

Rosun said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys the wait is over..Got grant today.
> Invited-11 November
> Lodged-17 November
> Co contact - spouse UG marksheet (21st February)
> Grant- April 9th
> 
> Over the moon..thanks everyone for giving valuable information.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🇦🇺 . When did you replied to CO?
Click to expand...




Muthu pillai said:


> I replied on feb 25 th..


Hi I replied on feb 25 th..


----------



## SG

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks SG.
> 
> What should we request the photo studio guys for this photo?


Tell them you want the photograph printed for Australia and also you require 45mm x 35mm photographs. They should know this already the moment you say you want it for Australia.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Yes my stay was 13 months in Qatar on a business visa so far waiting for the grant as I could not find the PCC from Qatar on business visas and asked the CO for PCC waiver enclosing reply from New Delhi Qatar embassy that they do not provide it on business visas in this regard I may tell you that I have got four CO contacts so far the last one on 08/04/19 though I have already submitted all the documents but every time a new co is assigned he again asks for the same documents already submitted, don't know how long the wait goes on 261313 filed 09/05/18. Moreover it's the sweet will of the co concerned he may ask you to furnish the PCC or ignore it as per the Australian web site itself says that Qatar issues PCC when you have a resident card there.Hoping for the best.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


I can understand your pain on COs bugging for the same documents. you will receive your grant soon. I will keep you in my prayers. 

May I ask you how to get the letter from Qatar embassy? So that it will be useful for similar applicants.



It took 2 years and 9 attempts for me to clear the PTE, every time my marks stuck in mid 70's. I thought PTE was a scam but eventually, with God's grace, I cleared it on my 9th attempt. Some things in our life get delayed but it will happen for sure at the right time.


----------



## sczachariah

SG said:


> Tell them you want the photograph printed for Australia and also you require 45mm x 35mm photographs. They should know this already the moment you say you want it for Australia.




Also 80% face and white background ??


----------



## PSA

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Yes my stay was 13 months in Qatar on a business visa so far waiting for the grant as I could not find the PCC from Qatar on business visas and asked the CO for PCC waiver enclosing reply from New Delhi Qatar embassy that they do not provide it on business visas in this regard I may tell you that I have got four CO contacts so far the last one on 08/04/19 though I have already submitted all the documents but every time a new co is assigned he again asks for the same documents already submitted, don't know how long the wait goes on 261313 filed 09/05/18. Moreover it's the sweet will of the co concerned he may ask you to furnish the PCC or ignore it as per the Australian web site itself says that Qatar issues PCC when you have a resident card there.Hoping for the best.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


May you please share the reason for CO contacts?


----------



## SG

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Yes my stay was 13 months in Qatar on a business visa so far waiting for the grant as I could not find the PCC from Qatar on business visas and asked the CO for PCC waiver enclosing reply from New Delhi Qatar embassy that they do not provide it on business visas in this regard I may tell you that I have got four CO contacts so far the last one on 08/04/19 though I have already submitted all the documents but every time a new co is assigned he again asks for the same documents already submitted, don't know how long the wait goes on 261313 filed 09/05/18. Moreover it's the sweet will of the co concerned he may ask you to furnish the PCC or ignore it as per the Australian web site itself says that Qatar issues PCC when you have a resident card there.Hoping for the best.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk





saravanaprabhu said:


> I can understand your pain on COs bugging for the same documents. you will receive your grant soon. I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> May I ask you how to get the letter from Qatar embassy? So that it will be useful for similar applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> It took 2 years and 9 attempts for me to clear the PTE, every time my marks stuck in mid 70's. I thought PTE was a scam but eventually, with God's grace, I cleared it on my 9th attempt. Some things in our life get delayed but it will happen for sure at the right time.


Hi Vijay,

Have a check on this. This is something to do about a feedback to DHA: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-190.html#post14844386

Hope you receive your Grant soon!


----------



## vijaysharma1953

SG said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> 
> 
> Have a check on this. This is something to do about a feedback to DHA: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-190.html#post14844386
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you receive your Grant soon!


Thanks for the feedback and your good wishes The first co contact was for the RNR on company letterhead instead of SD and Qatar PCC the second was what efforts were made to secure the PCC the third was a questionnaire sent by co and an affidavit to be furnished which was duly sent in January the fourth one is again same as was third one a repitition as the third one. I am fully confident that with the warm wishes from the friends I will be able to get the grant within this lifetime.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## RRSha

*Very long wait!!*

Where is my CO????? No update since the lodgement on Nov 26. Anyone else from Nov waiting for any kind of update ?


----------



## PSA

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Thanks for the feedback and your good wishes The first co contact was for the RNR on company letterhead instead of SD and Qatar PCC the second was what efforts were made to secure the PCC the third was a questionnaire sent by co and an affidavit to be furnished which was duly sent in January the fourth one is again same as was third one a repitition as the third one. I am fully confident that with the warm wishes from the friends I will be able to get the grant within this lifetime.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


"questionnaire sent by co and an affidavit to be furnished" - May you please share what questionnaire and affidavit was about?


----------



## vijaysharma1953

PSA said:


> "questionnaire sent by co and an affidavit to be furnished" - May you please share what questionnaire and affidavit was about?


These are some 12 questions of general nature as Do I owe something there. Is there any criminal or civil case etc there etc etc

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhijeet2712

RRSha said:


> Where is my CO????? No update since the lodgement on Nov 26. Anyone else from Nov waiting for any kind of update ?



Yes, even I didn’t get any response yet.
Lodged on 29th November


----------



## ATN85

RRSha said:


> Where is my CO????? No update since the lodgement on Nov 26. Anyone else from Nov waiting for any kind of update ?




Even I lodged on 16th Nov.. no CO contact yet.. don know what is happening with my case...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRSha

Abhijeet2712 said:


> Yes, even I didn’t get any response yet.
> Lodged on 29th November


I thought I was the only one left out.. Hope we get our DG soon!!!


----------



## RRSha

ATN85 said:


> Even I lodged on 16th Nov.. no CO contact yet.. don know what is happening with my case...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. No idea what is ahppening. I thought my case was very straightfwd. Hope we get our DG soon!!!


----------



## ATN85

RRSha said:


> Same here. No idea what is ahppening. I thought my case was very straightfwd. Hope we get our DG soon!!!




Hopefully!! Good luck for you and others who are waiting like us..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805

Strange that Nov visa lodgement not yet contacted since I see now even Jan are getting grants and some feb are getting CO contact.
I see Jan 22 getting a grant today 

What are your ANZCO


----------



## ATN85

st080805 said:


> Strange that Nov visa lodgement not yet contacted since I see now even Jan are getting grants and some feb are getting CO contact.
> I see Jan 22 getting a grant today
> 
> What are your ANZCO




261312- developer programmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRSha

st080805 said:


> Strange that Nov visa lodgement not yet contacted since I see now even Jan are getting grants and some feb are getting CO contact.
> I see Jan 22 getting a grant today
> 
> What are your ANZCO


Yes true. Thats why the wait is making me so restless! My ANZCO is 261313


----------



## learner17

ATN85 said:


> RRSha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is my CO????? No update since the lodgement on Nov 26. Anyone else from Nov waiting for any kind of update ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even I lodged on 16th Nov.. no CO contact yet.. don know what is happening with my case...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same for my case as well ... lodged on 16 nov and no update after dat... 261313..


----------



## st080805

For 189, I hope most likely you should be getting some communication soon. Don't worry . You should hear for them soon


----------



## hamidd

Does anyone know what is the rejection ration for 189/190 visa after lodge?


----------



## NB

hamidd said:


> Does anyone know what is the rejection ration for 189/190 visa after lodge?


Recently there was a statement from the minister that after having implemented stricter checks, the number of applications which were rejected or withdrawn voluntarily has gone up substantially 

There was no % given
More details other then that are not in the public domain 

Cheers


----------



## abjacob

Thank you.


----------



## vivinlobo

In form 1022 it is mentioned as given below

You do not have to notify the Department of any changes in your circumstances that occurred:
• after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa in Australia); or
•*after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for your visa outside Australia).

Does the immigration cleared means first time entry?? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

learner17 said:


> ATN85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRSha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is my CO????? No update since the lodgement on Nov 26. Anyone else from Nov waiting for any kind of update ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even I lodged on 16th Nov.. no CO contact yet.. don know what is happening with my case...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same for my case as well ... lodged on 16 nov and no update after dat... 261313..
Click to expand...

Mine is 16 Nov and waiting. Is it coincidence🤔


----------



## NB

vivinlobo said:


> In form 1022 it is mentioned as given below
> 
> You do not have to notify the Department of any changes in your circumstances that occurred:
> • after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa in Australia); or
> •*after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for your visa outside Australia).
> 
> Does the immigration cleared means first time entry??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


That’s correct
After you have completed the IED

Cheers


----------



## SG

Rosun said:


> Mine is 16 Nov and waiting. Is it coincidence🤔


Wishing you a speedy Grant soon.


----------



## vivinlobo

NB said:


> That’s correct
> After you have completed the IED
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigrad

Hi All,

I am happy to inform that I got my grant on April 6th 4 AM IST. All the best for others who are waiting for their grants. My timelines are as below:


261312|Developer Programmer|75 points
189 Visa lodge : 18th Nov 2018
1st CO contact for form 815 : 20th Feb 2019
Replied to CO on : 26th Feb 2019
Medicals cleared on : 5th Mar 2019 (abnormal chest Xray)
Grant : 6th Apr 2019
IED: 5th Sep 2019


----------



## Vigrad

Hi All,

I am happy to inform that I got my grant on April 6th 4 AM IST. All the best for others who are waiting for their grants. My timelines are as below:


261312|Developer Programmer|75 points
189 Visa lodge : 18th Nov 2018
1st CO contact for form 815 : 20th Feb 2019
Replied to CO on : 26th Feb 2019
Medicals cleared on : 5th Mar 2019 (abnormal chest Xray)
Grant : 6th Apr 2019
IED: 5th Sep 2019


----------



## yverma

Vigrad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to inform that I got my grant on April 6th 4 AM IST. All the best for others who are waiting for their grants. My timelines are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261312|Developer Programmer|75 points
> 
> 189 Visa lodge : 18th Nov 2018
> 
> 1st CO contact for form 815 : 20th Feb 2019
> 
> Replied to CO on : 26th Feb 2019
> 
> Medicals cleared on : 5th Mar 2019 (abnormal chest Xray)
> 
> Grant : 6th Apr 2019
> 
> IED: 5th Sep 2019


Congratulations... Who is your CO?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi, 

Till when the grants are issued in a financial year, June end? or else. 

Also, those who have lodged their Visa in this period 2018-19, would all of them get grants in this period only or it may go to next period 2019-20?

Thanks


----------



## Divkasi

Vigrad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to inform that I got my grant on April 6th 4 AM IST. All the best for others who are waiting for their grants. My timelines are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261312|Developer Programmer|75 points
> 
> 189 Visa lodge : 18th Nov 2018
> 
> 1st CO contact for form 815 : 20th Feb 2019
> 
> Replied to CO on : 26th Feb 2019
> 
> Medicals cleared on : 5th Mar 2019 (abnormal chest Xray)
> 
> Grant : 6th Apr 2019
> 
> IED: 5th Sep 2019




Congratulations


----------



## aise

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Till when the grants are issued in a financial year, June end? or else.
> 
> Also, those who have lodged their Visa in this period 2018-19, would all of them get grants in this period only or it may go to next period 2019-20?
> 
> Thanks


Visas are granted whenever CO is satisfied. There are cases with 400 days of processing time. So yes, visas can be issued in the next period.


----------



## ATN85

Rosun said:


> Mine is 16 Nov and waiting. Is it coincidence🤔




Looks like lot of nov 16 folks waiting without any update from co.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody

NB said:


> Recently there was a statement from the minister that after having implemented stricter checks, the number of applications which were rejected or withdrawn voluntarily has gone up substantially
> 
> There was no % given
> More details other then that are not in the public domain
> 
> Cheers


Some stats are published here by the department.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/programs-subsite/files/administration-immigration-program.pdf


"For the General Migration Scheme the refusal rate was 4.0 per cent"


----------



## dragonmigrant

abjacob said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Looking for suggestions.
> I received the invite for 189 (Valid till May 10, 2019). I am yet to submit the visa application.
> I am joining a new organization next week. Obviously, this employment details were neither part of my EOI nor ACS skill assessment.
> So, should I lodge the visa application now and submit ‘Change in circumstance’ (Form 1022) later?
> Or
> Should I lodge the visa application after my joining and add the new employment details as current?
> Note: I am not claiming points for the new employment.
> 
> Can the experts help, please?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Abraham Jacob


Just like few others mentioned, I would suggest you to go ahead and lodge the application before they change the visa rules. You can notify them of the change in occupation after you lodged the application since you got the new job only after receiving the invite..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## SG

Vigrad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I got my grant on April 6th 4 AM IST. All the best for others who are waiting for their grants. My timelines are as below:
> 
> 
> 261312|Developer Programmer|75 points
> 189 Visa lodge : 18th Nov 2018
> 1st CO contact for form 815 : 20th Feb 2019
> Replied to CO on : 26th Feb 2019
> Medicals cleared on : 5th Mar 2019 (abnormal chest Xray)
> Grant : 6th Apr 2019
> IED: 5th Sep 2019


Congratulations Vigrad


----------



## Rosun

How do grant looks like, guys? 🤔I am feeling further assessment as part of my life.


----------



## ATN85

Rosun said:


> How do grant looks like, guys? 🤔I am feeling further assessment as part of my life.




Couldn’t guess... could be already some assessment is happening for us... I feel if there is some flaw in documentation we should have already got a CO contact... let’s hope for DG. Getting CO contact after 145 days will be disappointing big time!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjai26

Saif said:


> Upload PPC again for you and spouse...if names are different across docs (variation in names, spellings, initials vs full) put all of them in a list and get a "one and the same person" affidavit from a notary and upload the same for you/both. For kids PCC is not required, state the same.


Hi @saif, 
I had already uploaded 'one and same' affidavit., but still they have asked for PCC including all names. ( for which i had applied and hopefully will get a response).

For my spouse, I had already uploaded PCC as per her passport name earlier. Also as I had mentioned, in the CO request, there is no check list under my spouse name. It is just empty. not sure why they have put her name.


----------



## navi.iitd

*CO Contact for Police Verification*

Hi Expats,

I got my CO contact for state police verification for states lived in last 12 months. I already submitted FBI report. Never knew it was a requirement. Adelaide center contacted me. I was expecting contact for my job verification at Singapore as I was not able to submit salary slips and Income tax doc doesn't contain company name. Should I expect CO contact for that also?

@bandish you are awesome in predictions.

Stream: BA
Points: 80
EOI: 11 Jan
Submitted: 25 Jan
Medicals: 12th March
CO Contact: 9 April


----------



## sanjai26

NB said:


> Do you even know what you are talking about
> It’s absolutely BS in the context of the question and circumstances of the member
> 
> Get some knowledge on the process and the nitty gritty before giving advice to other members.
> They can delay their application and maybe fall into severe trouble if they follow your path
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

Does this mean , if partner ielts ( competent ; >6 in all ) is more than 12 months old while applying visa, then they have to retake the test ?

Am claiming partner points.
She has competent english ( ielts , >6 in all )
But it was taken in jul-2017, we lodged visa in dec-2018.

I have got the CO contact (have not responded yet) already , but they have not asked to take IELTS again.

Please advice on this.


----------



## sanjai26

PSA said:


> Did you submit Name Affidavit while visa lodge?


yes. I did


----------



## sanjai26

NB said:


> The co has failed to notice the age of the child
> Just a simple reminder that the child is only 5 years old and hence PCC is not applicable will suffice


Do I need to create a cover letter for this and upload it under Other documents (or)
can we try mailing / calling them




NB said:


> You should upload the new PCC also in the same section as the old pcc
> 
> Just name it NEW_PCC or something so that the co can easily differentiate
> 
> Cheers


Okay


----------



## SG

sanjai26 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Does this mean , if partner ielts ( competent ; >6 in all ) is more than 12 months old while applying visa, then they have to retake the test ?
> 
> Am claiming partner points.
> She has competent english ( ielts , >6 in all )
> But it was taken in jul-2017, we lodged visa in dec-2018.
> 
> I have got the CO contact (have not responded yet) already , but they have not asked to take IELTS again.
> 
> Please advice on this.


Hi Sanjai,

1. If you are NOT claiming points for spouse, and only using the English scores for functional English, then the English scores are valid for 1 year.

2. If you are Claiming Spouse Points, then English scores are valid for 3 years.


----------



## PSA

sanjai26 said:


> Do I need to create a cover letter for this and upload it under Other documents (or)
> can we try mailing / calling them
> 
> Okay


For which country they are asking PCC with alias names?


----------



## nirmitgarg

Anyone got CO contact for PTE score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjai26

PSA said:


> For which country they are asking PCC with alias names?


For India

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

nirmitgarg said:


> Anyone got CO contact for PTE score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes I do. Lodge on 16 nov 2018, CO contact on 25 feb 2019 and replied on 4 march.


----------



## PSA

sanjai26 said:


> For India
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I think India does not print Alias names on PCC. They print name as per passport.


----------



## auscall

Rosun said:


> Yes I do. Lodge on 16 nov 2018, CO contact on 25 feb 2019 and replied on 4 march.


What is the CO asking for exactly here? PTE score report pdf doc which can be downloaded from pearson website, or "Confirmation of Score Report Order" email or something else? Thanks 

Stream: 263111
Points: 80
VISA Logde: 11th March
Medicals: Pending


----------



## rhapsody

sanjai26 said:


> For India
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


PSK doesn't issue PCC with alternate names. How are you getting it ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rhapsody said:


> PSK doesn't issue PCC with alternate names. How are you getting it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


He cannot get the pcc as asked 
He has to reply to the co regretting that as per Indian rules it is not possible

Cheers


----------



## PSA

sanjai26 said:


> For India
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Did you submit any other country (other than India) PCC as well?


----------



## st080805

sanjai26 said:


> PSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> For which country they are asking PCC with alias names?
> 
> 
> 
> For India
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Generally name change after marriage , alias other maiden name information could be provided via an affidavit which could be registered at the point while getting it notarized.
But not sure about it been mentioned while issuing PCC.

1. Try to get the affidavit done. 
2. Either write an email to the passport service and request if this could be done and attach the affidavit. If they replying back that it can't be done, it would serve as proof to the CO.
3. If email service is not available , take another appointments with PCC, take the affidavits and also draft a request form for the issuance of PCC by including the alias, take a copy of request sent by CO. I feel they can't , ask them to provide either some link or a written consent mentioning that only the name as in the passport will be used for PCC


----------



## sanjai26

rhapsody said:


> PSK doesn't issue PCC with alternate names. How are you getting it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Am in Singapore. And am checking with the 'Indian High commission' here. Hope they provide some reply.


----------



## learner17

Saif said:


> learner17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, i have lodged 189 visa on nov 16 2018 and still waiting for grant, i already hold 457 visa which is still valid but it’s on anzco code ... so pls let me know if i can travel on my previous 457 visa while waiting for grant
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can if the visa is still valid...you dont know if you'll return as a resident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will override your 457 if you get it before yo come back ...good luck.
Click to expand...

Hi Saif, my 457 visa is on different anzsco code whereas i am waiting for pr on Different anzsco code . so if i travel now on 457 while waiting for grant will the difference in anzsco code matters??... pls advise


----------



## HuntForAus

Hi All,

Today I got CO contact regarding PTE scores although I have already sent it online. Now, pte portal not allowing me to send it again. I have talked to pte customer care, they have given me an email id [email protected] and ask me to send this to mailid to DHA. CO will contact on this email ID and then PTE executive will assist with the required information.

Has anybody else received CO contact for PTE score and what you did to reply for that contact?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasvichugh

Hello members, please advice....
I took my PTE in July 2016. Visa lodged in Nov 2018. No CO contact till now....will i have to retake PTE exam if my timeline crosses July since it's valid for 3 years? Or it doesn't matter once visa is lodged?


----------



## PSA

sanjai26 said:


> Am in Singapore. And am checking with the 'Indian High commission' here. Hope they provide some reply.


Please share any the reply you get form them.
All the best.


----------



## NB

tejasvichugh said:


> Hello members, please advice....
> I took my PTE in July 2016. Visa lodged in Nov 2018. No CO contact till now....will i have to retake PTE exam if my timeline crosses July since it's valid for 3 years? Or it doesn't matter once visa is lodged?


I hope you had sent the PTEA results to DHA when you took the tests

If so then you need not worry

If you had not sent it, now you cannot send it as your score is no longer in the PTEA records

That’s the only problem you may face, otherwise, you are safe as the score needs to be valid only till the date of invite 

Cheers


----------



## Vigrad

yverma said:


> Congratulations... Who is your CO?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!!! Dat from Adelaide.


----------



## Rosun

auscall said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do. Lodge on 16 nov 2018, CO contact on 25 feb 2019 and replied on 4 march.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the CO asking for exactly here? PTE score report pdf doc which can be downloaded from pearson website, or "Confirmation of Score Report Order" email
> 
> Stream: 263111
> Points: 80
> VISA Logde: 11th March
> Medicals: Pending
Click to expand...


Asked for spouse pte score from Adelaide.


----------



## Saif

yverma said:


> Yes it will override 457
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter.
Yes.


----------



## Saif

learner17 said:


> Ok ... but my first question is still unanswered.. travelling on 457 visa of different anzsco code is still fine ?? While pr lodged for different code


Yes it is ok...


----------



## Bandish

sczachariah said:


> Strange that I’m married for 6+ years but have got no such financial docs.
> 
> Got two kids though. Hopefully that is enough for CO.


No worries , they probe more when the relationship is new, as far as I have understood the process.


----------



## Saif

saravanaprabhu said:


> In one of my ITR Acknowledgement document, the "tax payable" section shows some amount. Although I have paid the pending amount and revised the IT return, They have not provided the revised Acknowledgement. Did anyone submit the ITR Acknowledgement showing some amount against "Tax Payable" section?


If this is for a preceding year and not the latest, no worries...


----------



## Saif

saravanaprabhu said:


> I held 3 designations in Company A. As per my R&R letter, ACS letter and EOI, Only my last designation was mentiond for entire employment. But my monthly payslips has designation held during each month. Also my offer letter from company A depicts my first designation. Did anyone had the same situation? How to handle the situation?.


I used the latest/last designation every where and got away...


----------



## Bandish

JD DB said:


> Thanks so much Bandish. You were spot on again. You should start a website or something you can earn really well. I can refer people too. :amen:


 Thanks for your kind words and support 
Many people have asked me the same recently, I think its time to think of some prediction business apart from technical work


----------



## Bandish

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hello Bandish and everyone else
> 
> I am following this thread and have seen a lot of your predictions becoming true. SO, can you predict mine please?
> 
> Applied on 15th January 221111, all documents submitted.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You could get your grant earliest by second week of May 2019.

Wish you good luck


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Saif said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one of my ITR Acknowledgement document, the "tax payable" section shows some amount. Although I have paid the pending amount and revised the IT return, They have not provided the revised Acknowledgement. Did anyone submit the ITR Acknowledgement showing some amount against "Tax Payable" section?
> 
> 
> 
> If this is for a preceding year and not the latest, no worries...
Click to expand...

This is for financial year 2014-2015


----------



## Bandish

asad.chem said:


> Dear Bandish and JT86,
> 
> As a functional English proof, I have attached my wife Bachelors and Master Degrees with Language of instruction documents at the time of visa lodging... Later on, one of my friends got CO contact for not attaching wife degree's transcript. So I as proactive measure attached my wife Bachelor and Masters transcripts as well on 10th Mar, 2019 [Almost 3 months after 1st CO contact and six & half month after visa lodging].
> 
> So according to you guys, I basically contributed for delaying my visa by attaching document at such a later stage ????
> 
> Regards


I believe, it is always better to upload documents beforehand than a CO contact. Having said that, I believe, the documents which require more checks from external agencies may increase the processing time (depending on how fast they are verified) else I assume 10-12 days is enough to get grant after adding a document.

You can see lots of assumptions in my response as these are all speculations. Only DHA know best.


----------



## Bandish

snitu13 said:


> Congratulations on grant!!!
> Just a small question, pardon my ignorance, you paid late in this process? Usually one pays upon applying the visa..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


He actually paid for the VAC2 invoice not the visa fee, which is raised when the applicant does not provide functional English evidence for secondary applicant.


----------



## Bandish

azuprejo said:


> what is the checklist of items to carry while boarding flight to AUS?


Just passport and grant letter hard copy (not mandatory) as far as I have read in this forum, to enter Australia.

Else, there are many things that you would like to carry 

Happy Journey


----------



## Bandish

Sunny2018 said:


> I suppose while applying PCC it asks for current address and is it diff from the one in passport. You would have to furnish some proof for this current address as it is diff from address in passport . My policy is always mention what is true. It may delay a couple of days but in the end you have peace of mind


Very true :thumb:


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Guys, is there any group in expat forum or on WhatsApp meant for civil engineers, I couldn't find any, please share if you know any information.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> In one of my ITR Acknowledgement document, the "tax payable" section shows some amount. Although I have paid the pending amount and revised the IT return, They have not provided the revised Acknowledgement. Did anyone submit the ITR Acknowledgement showing some amount against "Tax Payable" section?


You can attach any email from IT/ acknowledgement/receipt along with ITR to prove that you have paid the outstanding amount. Even a bank statement that shows the transaction with the same amount. This will make it clear for the CO that there is no outstanding amount from your side.


----------



## sakmoh

Hello everyone,

First of all, I would like to congratulate all the active members on this forum for doing a great job in helping each other throughout this process. I have been a silent follower of this forum and posts from people like Bandish, NB and Saif have been very useful to me. Great work guys !!! 

Now coming to my Case, following are the details: 
ANZCO: 221111 (Accountant General)
EOI Lodged : 22 Nov 2018
Invitation : 11 Dec 2018
Lodged: 10th Jan 2019

Bandish the soothsayer Can you please predict a date for me ?

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> During my employment with company A, I was in a non-taxable slab for 2 financial years[2010-2011 and 2011-2012]. During this period TDS was not recovered, and they have provided Form 16 Part A in Employer's own format. I did not receive form 16 Part A from TRACES for that period. Is this case the same with everyone?


Your payslips, Bank Statements, Form -16, Form 26AS, ITRs, if all are in sync then there is no need to worry. They would know why there is no TDS. In this case, you will not get any data in your form 26AS as well from TRACES.

The only thing DHA looks for is that everything claimed is genuine. So do not worry.


----------



## Bandish

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have created an immi account way back in 2017. Using the account, I have generated an HAP id, but never went for a medical assessment as I did not get invited. Since it is an outdated document, can I go ahead and delete/remove the HAP Id from my immi Account, and create new HAP id?


Best would be to write to or call DHA helpline number to get the correct response.

I assume, the old HAP ID might have been removed from their system. But just an assumption. Please update here once you get a reply from DHA.

Good luck !


----------



## Bandish

sakmoh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all, I would like to congratulate all the active members on this forum for doing a great job in helping each other throughout this process. I have been a silent follower of this forum and posts from people like Bandish, NB and Saif have been very useful to me. Great work guys !!!
> 
> Now coming to my Case, following are the details:
> ANZCO: 221111 (Accountant General)
> EOI Lodged : 22 Nov 2018
> Invitation : 11 Dec 2018
> Lodged: 10th Jan 2019
> 
> Bandish the soothsayer Can you please predict a date for me ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


Thanks for your kind words...
You could get your grant the week starting 29-April-2019.

Wish you good luck


----------



## sakmoh

Bandish said:


> Thanks for your kind words...
> You could get your grant the week starting 29-April-2019.
> 
> Wish you good luck


Thanks a lot Bandish ...Really Appreciate the kind of motivation which is required as the wait is literally killing !!


----------



## Saif

sanjai26 said:


> Hi @saif,
> I had already uploaded 'one and same' affidavit., but still they have asked for PCC including all names. ( for which i had applied and hopefully will get a response).
> 
> For my spouse, I had already uploaded PCC as per her passport name earlier. Also as I had mentioned, in the CO request, there is no check list under my spouse name. It is just empty. not sure why they have put her name.


Weird things are happening bro...this is one...I have seen plenty of people being asked for PTE scores despite sending it already, some even twice...have patience and provide what has been asked even if it is the same old stuff, and state reasons why the same has been provided...good luck...


----------



## bilbafta

233914 with 80 pts...EOI date 13 march 2019  and no invitation...


----------



## Saif

saravanaprabhu said:


> This is for financial year 2014-2015


...and you are attaching 2015-16,17,18...clear in all respect...as well, right? T*hen no worries,* because if a preceding tax is not cleared it will keep showing up in the following years, common knowledge...good luck...


----------



## Saif

Bandish said:


> Thanks for your kind words and support
> Many people have asked me the same recently, I think its time to think of some prediction business apart from technical work


Think I was the oldest and the first to offer...back in the day when Bandish was Bandish bro


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Saif said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for financial year 2014-2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you are attaching 2015-16,17,18...clear in all respect...as well, right? T*hen no worries,* because if a preceding tax is not cleared it will keep showing up in the following years, common knowledge...good luck...
Click to expand...

Yes, other years after 2014-2015 are perfect


----------



## Bandish

Saif said:


> Think I was the oldest and the first to offer...back in the day when Bandish was Bandish bro


Ha ha... True Bro ....


----------



## Bandish

bilbafta said:


> 233914 with 80 pts...EOI date 13 march 2019  and no invitation...


Ohh... looks like very few people got invited.

Though seems strange with 80 points... We thought that was the bullseye.


----------



## Dexorange

Hi friends. 

Urgent please help.

Please provide me some advice. 

I have biotechnology degree which includes 1 internship in food technology for 1 month and final year project in food technology. 

Now my plan is to do master in food technology in Australia. 

Please tell me how much points I will get for bachelor in biotechnology -India and masters in food technology - Australia.

Occupation I will select is Food technology.

Please tell me how much experience I need.

My points are

Age - 25

Pte - 20


----------



## ccham

Guys,

I got my PR grant 2 days back but my wife's passport is under renew process because we didn't expect PR so soon. So what we have to do after we get the new passport? inform them or travel with the old and new passports?

appreciate your reply 
Thank you


----------



## Divkasi

ccham said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my PR grant 2 days back but my wife's passport is under renew process because we didn't expect PR so soon. So what we have to do after we get the new passport? inform them or travel with the old and new passports?
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate your reply
> 
> Thank you




Congratulations


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

ccham said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my PR grant 2 days back but my wife's passport is under renew process because we didn't expect PR so soon. So what we have to do after we get the new passport? inform them or travel with the old and new passports?
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate your reply
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations, please share your timeline.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## ccham

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Congratulations, please share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


Thanks dear, you can see my timeline in my signature.


----------



## redpill

Hi guys,
Is the invitation round today?

Occupation - Electrical Engg
189 - 75 points 190(WA) - 80
EOI - 8/04/19


----------



## saravanaprabhu

I am in the process of filling the visa for the subclass 190 application and preparing docs to upload.

I wish to get my health assessment done before lodging the visa application, in order to do so, I tried creating a ‘New Application’ for ‘My Health Declarations’ to generate HAP ID and organize a health check-up. Unfortunately, I couldn’t find ‘Visa 190’ in the ‘Visa Subclass’ drop down, however, 189 and other visas are visible.

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## dragonmigrant

Hi guys,

I got a third CO contact today from the same CO asking me to redo the AFP police verification as mine got expired..!! My medicals are also expired. But he hasn't asked me to do it. I reckon there will be a 4th contact once I submit the AFP result.

Bandish, what do you think?

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## st080805

saravanaprabhu said:


> I am in the process of filling the visa for the subclass 190 application and preparing docs to upload.
> 
> I wish to get my health assessment done before lodging the visa application, in order to do so, I tried creating a ‘New Application’ for ‘My Health Declarations’ to generate HAP ID and organize a health check-up. Unfortunately, I couldn’t find ‘Visa 190’ in the ‘Visa Subclass’ drop down, however, 189 and other visas are visible.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated



For 190, you need to wait for the invite and only by using that can you proceed . So Be ready with all documents and PCC as well.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

st080805 said:


> For 190, you need to wait for the invite and only by using that can you proceed . So Be ready with all documents and PCC as well.


I have already received an invite for 190.


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a third CO contact today from the same CO asking me to redo the AFP police verification as mine got expired..!! My medicals are also expired. But he hasn't asked me to do it. I reckon there will be a 4th contact once I submit the AFP result.
> 
> Bandish, what do you think?
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


All depends on CO, but don't think you will be asked to redo medicals.

Don't worry, may be as soon as you provide the requested doc, you may get grant in a week or so. 

Wish you good luck 🙂


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> All depends on CO, but don't think you will be asked to redo medicals.
> 
> Don't worry, may be as soon as you provide the requested doc, you may get grant in a week or so.
> 
> Wish you good luck 🙂


Hopefully Bandish..! Cuz I think I am the most unluckiest one. Haven't seen anyone with a third CO contact... :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## Bandish

redpill said:


> Hi guys,
> Is the invitation round today?
> 
> Occupation - Electrical Engg
> 189 - 75 points 190(WA) - 80
> EOI - 8/04/19


It's already over for April 2019.

It happens at 12 am (midnight) Australia time on 11th of every month.

In India, the time is around 7pm of 10th of every month.


----------



## JG

dragonmigrant said:


> Hopefully Bandish..! Cuz I think I am the most unluckiest one. Haven't seen anyone with a third CO contact... :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


Don't worry your days must be close.:amen:


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on CO, but don't think you will be asked to redo medicals.
> 
> Don't worry, may be as soon as you provide the requested doc, you may get grant in a week or so.
> 
> Wish you good luck 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Bandish..! Cuz I think I am the most unluckiest one. Haven't seen anyone with a third CO contact...
Click to expand...

Oh don't panic. There are applicants with more than 2 or 3 or even more CO contacts and you too know that 🙂. Just be positive that at least your case is not neglected and you will get grant soon. Few others have been waiting for a loooong time.

Positive thoughts and hard work help for sure !


----------



## Rosun

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a third CO contact today from the same CO asking me to redo the AFP police verification as mine got expired..!!
> 
> Wish you speedy grant 🇦🇺


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> Oh don't panic. There are applicants with more than 2 or 3 or even more CO contacts and you too know that 🙂. Just be positive that at least your case is not neglected and you will get grant soon. Few others have been waiting for a loooong time.
> 
> Positive thoughts and hard work help for sure !


Bandish. Just one more quick doubt. While lodging AFP application, I forgot to fill in an Australian address which I used to reside at. Do I need to call them and inform that? or is it fine to leave it like that?

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## HuntForAus

Rosun said:


> dragonmigrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a third CO contact today from the same CO asking me to redo the AFP police verification as mine got expired..!!
> 
> Wish you speedy grant 🇦🇺
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rosun,
> 
> What's the reason for previous 2 contacts? What are the CO names? Time gap between CO contact s?
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Bandish

ccham said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my PR grant 2 days back but my wife's passport is under renew process because we didn't expect PR so soon. So what we have to do after we get the new passport? inform them or travel with the old and new passports?
> 
> appreciate your reply
> Thank you


What I know is you need to update passport details in immiaccount as the new passport has to be linked in VEVO and may be other Australian systems that need passport info.
Travelling with the new passport without linking it is not advisable. Others with similar experience can give you exact process to be followed. Else email DHA or call helpline number to know the process. Please update here for everyone's benefit once you are through.


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Bandish. Just one more quick doubt. While lodging AFP application, I forgot to fill in an Australian address which I used to reside at. Do I need to call them and inform that? or is it fine to leave it like that?
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Always best to give 100% correct information in visa/police verification forms. I do not know the process if you should call and update or how it can be done, but, yes let them know for sure. As 'Sunny2018' mentioned in previous posts- It may take some more time but you will have peace of mind. 

Good luck


----------



## SG

ccham said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my PR grant 2 days back but my wife's passport is under renew process because we didn't expect PR so soon. So what we have to do after we get the new passport? inform them or travel with the old and new passports?
> 
> appreciate your reply
> Thank you





Bandish said:


> What I know is you need to update passport details in immiaccount as the new passport has to be linked in VEVO and may be other Australian systems that need passport info.
> Travelling with the new passport without linking it is not advisable. Others with similar experience can give you exact process to be followed. Else email DHA or call helpline number to know the process. Please update here for everyone's benefit once you are through.


Congratulations ccham for your Grant 

As "Bandish" mentioned, you have to update the new passport through ImmiAccount so that it links to VEVO.


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> Always best to give 100% correct information in visa/police verification forms. I do not know the process if you should call and update or how it can be done, but, yes let them know for sure. As 'Sunny2018' mentioned in previous posts- It may take some more time but you will have peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck


Called them and asked. They informed that its not an issue. 

The best part is, my AFP clearance expired in December 2018 and I got 2 CO contacts after that. My CO for the second and third one are the same as well. Even the second CO did not ask for the AFP certificate to be re-issued which he could have done it..!! But he chose to wait for a third contact...!!

And the department complains that the processing time is high..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always best to give 100% correct information in visa/police verification forms. I do not know the process if you should call and update or how it can be done, but, yes let them know for sure. As 'Sunny2018' mentioned in previous posts- It may take some more time but you will have peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called them and asked. They informed that its not an issue.
> 
> The best part is, my AFP clearance expired in December 2018 and I got 2 CO contacts after that. My CO for the second and third one are the same as well. Even the second CO did not ask for the AFP certificate to be re-issued which he could have done it..!! But he chose to wait for a third contact...!!
> 
> And the department complains that the processing time is high..!!
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon
Click to expand...

Great to know that its not an issue. 

BTW, when did your medicals expire. I suppose as your medicals were within the expiry date, so they did not ask for AFP. As they could base your IED on medicals or anyone of 'medicals' or 'police clearance' should be within validity to give a grant. Just speculating though.


----------



## rhapsody

saravanaprabhu said:


> I am in the process of filling the visa for the subclass 190 application and preparing docs to upload.
> 
> I wish to get my health assessment done before lodging the visa application, in order to do so, I tried creating a ‘New Application’ for ‘My Health Declarations’ to generate HAP ID and organize a health check-up. Unfortunately, I couldn’t find ‘Visa 190’ in the ‘Visa Subclass’ drop down, however, 189 and other visas are visible.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated


For 190 you can't do medicals before lodge. That option was there until a year back. Some of the members reported they still did so by choosing 189 from the drop down.

You will have the option to generate HAPID for medicals after you have submitted the application. I got it next day and was able to complete medicals. It will not delay your processing, but make sure you plan for it to complete it in couple of weeks post lodgement.


----------



## svj

*Got the Golden email *

Very good morning to everyone! 

We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!! :cheer2:

Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for the support! It is indeed a great feeling to have a forum like this where everyone helps each other even in their busy life. Kudos to all of you :clap2:

We initiated the process on March 2018 and decided to go through an agent. Attempted PTE couple of times to get superior scores, finally got 75 points and lodged our EOI on 21-November-2018 for ANZ code 261313. Got our invite on 11-December-2018, lodged our Visa application with all relevant documents on 24-December-2018. Our PCC and medicals was updated on 04-January-2019. And then our waiting started. Initially I was just following this forum as a silent reader and the Immi tracker. But at some point when they started giving grants to cases lodged near our dates, we were excited, all the while praying for a Direct Grant. But as always, we do not get everything as we wish for. We were contacted by CO on 27-March-2019 asking for my spouse's PTE score to be sent online. The most frustrating thing was that we had already uploaded this, but we provided the information on the same day. I was a little nervous and frustrated and depressed at some point, but my husband really supported me and we waited patiently. And the messages in this forum made me realize that there is no point in getting frustrated about something which is not under our control. I decided to focus more on work and this new project. From past few days, it was very hectic for me both in personal and professional front. So could not check the forum or Immi tracker. Today I woke up and checked my official emails on my phone and just glanced over my personal email. And there it was! I could not believe it at first, I opened the email and checked it couple of times to make sure that it was not another CO contact. After checking for few times, I understood that this is the email that we were waiting for, it really is a Golden email as everyone calls 

We are on top of the world, this is one of the biggest days in our lives so far! I am a little blank at the moment, I think it will take some time for it to sink in. 

This is a double celebration for us since it is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today. I have read about people getting grants on their special days. I never even dreamed that it would happen to us. Thanks to the CO for this wonderful gift on our special day.

Australia, here we come! 

Love and Peace to everyone! eace: Good luck to everyone who are awaiting for grant and best wishes to everyone who have already got one. 

Regards,
SVJ

Our details :
Family of 3, me, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid
Docs submitted for ACS : 25th July 2018
ACS outcome : 3rd September 2018
ANZCO : 261313
PTE : 21st November 2018 (90|90|90|90)
EOI submitted : 22nd November 2018
Received invite : 11th December 2018
Visa lodged : 24th December 2018
PCC and medicals : 4th January 2019
CO Contact for PTE score to be sent online : 27th March 2019
Responded to CO : 27th March 2019
Visa grant : 11th April 2019


----------



## Rajesh arora

svj said:


> Very good morning to everyone!
> 
> We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for the support! It is indeed a great feeling to have a forum like this where everyone helps each other even in their busy life. Kudos to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We initiated the process on March 2018 and decided to go through an agent. Attempted PTE couple of times to get superior scores, finally got 75 points and lodged our EOI on 21-November-2018 for ANZ code 261313. Got our invite on 11-December-2018, lodged our Visa application with all relevant documents on 24-December-2018. Our PCC and medicals was updated on 04-January-2019. And then our waiting started. Initially I was just following this forum as a silent reader and the Immi tracker. But at some point when they started giving grants to cases lodged near our dates, we were excited, all the while praying for a Direct Grant. But as always, we do not get everything as we wish for. We were contacted by CO on 27-March-2019 asking for my spouse's PTE score to be sent online. The most frustrating thing was that we had already uploaded this, but we provided the information on the same day. I was a little nervous and frustrated and depressed at some point, but my husband really supported me and we waited patiently. And the messages in this forum made me realize that there is no point in getting frustrated about something which is not under our control. I decided to focus more on work and this new project. From past few days, it was very hectic for me both in personal and professional front. So could not check the forum or Immi tracker. Today I woke up and checked my official emails on my phone and just glanced over my personal email. And there it was! I could not believe it at first, I opened the email and checked it couple of times to make sure that it was not another CO contact. After checking for few times, I understood that this is the email that we were waiting for, it really is a Golden email as everyone calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on top of the world, this is one of the biggest days in our lives so far! I am a little blank at the moment, I think it will take some time for it to sink in.
> 
> This is a double celebration for us since it is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today. I have read about people getting grants on their special days. I never even dreamed that it would happen to us. Thanks to the CO for this wonderful gift on our special day.
> 
> Australia, here we come!
> 
> Love and Peace to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are awaiting for grant and best wishes to everyone who have already got one.
> 
> Regards,
> SVJ
> 
> Our details :
> Family of 3, me, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid
> Docs submitted for ACS : 25th July 2018
> ACS outcome : 3rd September 2018
> ANZCO : 261313
> PTE : 21st November 2018 (90|90|90|90)
> EOI submitted : 22nd November 2018
> Received invite : 11th December 2018
> Visa lodged : 24th December 2018
> PCC and medicals : 4th January 2019
> CO Contact for PTE score to be sent online : 27th March 2019
> Responded to CO : 27th March 2019
> Visa grant : 11th April 2019


Congratulations


----------



## shellady

ccham said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my PR grant 2 days back but my wife's passport is under renew process because we didn't expect PR so soon. So what we have to do after we get the new passport? inform them or travel with the old and new passports?
> 
> appreciate your reply
> Thank you


Hi, 

Congratulations on your grant!

It is very important to thoroughly read the documents sent to you. Answer to your question is in the grant document itself:

Update us
You are required to tell us about any changes to your details as soon as possible.
These changes may include your name, passport, contact details, address or family
members.
If you do not notify us of your new details, this can have serious consequences for you.
You must do this in writing and can use Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances
(Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958), which is available at www.homeaffairs.gov.au/allforms
More information: immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> Great to know that its not an issue.
> 
> BTW, when did your medicals expire. I suppose as your medicals were within the expiry date, so they did not ask for AFP. As they could base your IED on medicals or anyone of 'medicals' or 'police clearance' should be within validity to give a grant. Just speculating though.


My medicals expired last week. But in the home page it still shows health clearance provided. I have no idea why the CO didn't ask to re-do the medicals. I wish they dont contact me again just for that..!

One more question Bandish. I live at a new address from last 1 month. Is it good to submit a new form 80 with my new address? Just doubtful cuz the Police clearance letter will have my new address in it. What do you think?

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Sona Singh

Hey dragonmigrant, don't get disheartened and let's gather lot of courage to face what might come our way in this process.
All the best


----------



## shahid15

svj said:


> Very good morning to everyone!
> 
> We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!! :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for the support! It is indeed a great feeling to have a forum like this where everyone helps each other even in their busy life. Kudos to all of you :clap2:
> 
> We initiated the process on March 2018 and decided to go through an agent. Attempted PTE couple of times to get superior scores, finally got 75 points and lodged our EOI on 21-November-2018 for ANZ code 261313. Got our invite on 11-December-2018, lodged our Visa application with all relevant documents on 24-December-2018. Our PCC and medicals was updated on 04-January-2019. And then our waiting started. Initially I was just following this forum as a silent reader and the Immi tracker. But at some point when they started giving grants to cases lodged near our dates, we were excited, all the while praying for a Direct Grant. But as always, we do not get everything as we wish for. We were contacted by CO on 27-March-2019 asking for my spouse's PTE score to be sent online. The most frustrating thing was that we had already uploaded this, but we provided the information on the same day. I was a little nervous and frustrated and depressed at some point, but my husband really supported me and we waited patiently. And the messages in this forum made me realize that there is no point in getting frustrated about something which is not under our control. I decided to focus more on work and this new project. From past few days, it was very hectic for me both in personal and professional front. So could not check the forum or Immi tracker. Today I woke up and checked my official emails on my phone and just glanced over my personal email. And there it was! I could not believe it at first, I opened the email and checked it couple of times to make sure that it was not another CO contact. After checking for few times, I understood that this is the email that we were waiting for, it really is a Golden email as everyone calls
> 
> We are on top of the world, this is one of the biggest days in our lives so far! I am a little blank at the moment, I think it will take some time for it to sink in.
> 
> This is a double celebration for us since it is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today. I have read about people getting grants on their special days. I never even dreamed that it would happen to us. Thanks to the CO for this wonderful gift on our special day.
> 
> Australia, here we come!
> 
> Love and Peace to everyone! eace: Good luck to everyone who are awaiting for grant and best wishes to everyone who have already got one.
> 
> Regards,
> SVJ
> 
> Our details :
> Family of 3, me, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid
> Docs submitted for ACS : 25th July 2018
> ACS outcome : 3rd September 2018
> ANZCO : 261313
> PTE : 21st November 2018 (90|90|90|90)
> EOI submitted : 22nd November 2018
> Received invite : 11th December 2018
> Visa lodged : 24th December 2018
> PCC and medicals : 4th January 2019
> CO Contact for PTE score to be sent online : 27th March 2019
> Responded to CO : 27th March 2019
> Visa grant : 11th April 2019


Wow congrats!


----------



## Karl_Smith

*Does anyone understand?*

Hey everyone!

I was wondering if anyone has any insight as to how visas are processed? 

I've been using the MyImmiTacker site and I can't make head or tail of the sporadic way visas seem to be issued. I can't find any pattern at all between the people who are getting visas after just over a month, verses those that are waiting 3 months or even 6 or more. Country, jobs, points, number of family, onshore vs offshore... Doesn't seem to make any difference.

Any thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## dragonmigrant

Sona Singh said:


> Hey dragonmigrant, don't get disheartened and let's gather lot of courage to face what might come our way in this process.
> All the best


Hi Sona,

Thanks for the kind words. Yeaah, this forum is actually a place where peace can be found.

I am not disheartened. I actually reside at Australia for around 3.5 years now and have a decent job. So things are fine with me.. The only thing is my long distance love story is never having an end.!! Need to bring my wife here at the earliest.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

svj said:


> Very good morning to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!! :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for the support! It is indeed a great feeling to have a forum like this where everyone helps each other even in their busy life. Kudos to all of you :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> We initiated the process on March 2018 and decided to go through an agent. Attempted PTE couple of times to get superior scores, finally got 75 points and lodged our EOI on 21-November-2018 for ANZ code 261313. Got our invite on 11-December-2018, lodged our Visa application with all relevant documents on 24-December-2018. Our PCC and medicals was updated on 04-January-2019. And then our waiting started. Initially I was just following this forum as a silent reader and the Immi tracker. But at some point when they started giving grants to cases lodged near our dates, we were excited, all the while praying for a Direct Grant. But as always, we do not get everything as we wish for. We were contacted by CO on 27-March-2019 asking for my spouse's PTE score to be sent online. The most frustrating thing was that we had already uploaded this, but we provided the information on the same day. I was a little nervous and frustrated and depressed at some point, but my husband really supported me and we waited patiently. And the messages in this forum made me realize that there is no point in getting frustrated about something which is not under our control. I decided to focus more on work and this new project. From past few days, it was very hectic for me both in personal and professional front. So could not check the forum or Immi tracker. Today I woke up and checked my official emails on my phone and just glanced over my personal email. And there it was! I could not believe it at first, I opened the email and checked it couple of times to make sure that it was not another CO contact. After checking for few times, I understood that this is the email that we were waiting for, it really is a Golden email as everyone calls
> 
> 
> 
> We are on top of the world, this is one of the biggest days in our lives so far! I am a little blank at the moment, I think it will take some time for it to sink in.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a double celebration for us since it is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today. I have read about people getting grants on their special days. I never even dreamed that it would happen to us. Thanks to the CO for this wonderful gift on our special day.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia, here we come!
> 
> 
> 
> Love and Peace to everyone! eace: Good luck to everyone who are awaiting for grant and best wishes to everyone who have already got one.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SVJ
> 
> 
> 
> Our details :
> 
> Family of 3, me, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid
> 
> Docs submitted for ACS : 25th July 2018
> 
> ACS outcome : 3rd September 2018
> 
> ANZCO : 261313
> 
> PTE : 21st November 2018 (90|90|90|90)
> 
> EOI submitted : 22nd November 2018
> 
> Received invite : 11th December 2018
> 
> Visa lodged : 24th December 2018
> 
> PCC and medicals : 4th January 2019
> 
> CO Contact for PTE score to be sent online : 27th March 2019
> 
> Responded to CO : 27th March 2019
> 
> Visa grant : 11th April 2019


Hi SVJ, congratulations.
You have mentioned you have already submitted PTE scores online before CO contact. What did you reply to CO , as it is not possible to send the scores again electronically ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

rhapsody said:


> For 190 you can't do medicals before lodge. That option was there until a year back. Some of the members reported they still did so by choosing 189 from the drop down.
> 
> You will have the option to generate HAPID for medicals after you have submitted the application. I got it next day and was able to complete medicals. It will not delay your processing, but make sure you plan for it to complete it in couple of weeks post lodgement.


Thank you rhapsody,

I understand that I have the pay the visa fees first. Where the medicals option will be enabled?


----------



## Harini227

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thank you rhapsody,
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that I have the pay the visa fees first. Where the medicals option will be enabled?


Even after getting 190 invite there is still no separate option for 190 medicals to generate hap id. I have chosen 189 only and generated hap id for a family of 3 and done my medicals and lodged our visa 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

svj said:


> Very good morning to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!! :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for the support! It is indeed a great feeling to have a forum like this where everyone helps each other even in their busy life. Kudos to all of you :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> We initiated the process on March 2018 and decided to go through an agent. Attempted PTE couple of times to get superior scores, finally got 75 points and lodged our EOI on 21-November-2018 for ANZ code 261313. Got our invite on 11-December-2018, lodged our Visa application with all relevant documents on 24-December-2018. Our PCC and medicals was updated on 04-January-2019. And then our waiting started. Initially I was just following this forum as a silent reader and the Immi tracker. But at some point when they started giving grants to cases lodged near our dates, we were excited, all the while praying for a Direct Grant. But as always, we do not get everything as we wish for. We were contacted by CO on 27-March-2019 asking for my spouse's PTE score to be sent online. The most frustrating thing was that we had already uploaded this, but we provided the information on the same day. I was a little nervous and frustrated and depressed at some point, but my husband really supported me and we waited patiently. And the messages in this forum made me realize that there is no point in getting frustrated about something which is not under our control. I decided to focus more on work and this new project. From past few days, it was very hectic for me both in personal and professional front. So could not check the forum or Immi tracker. Today I woke up and checked my official emails on my phone and just glanced over my personal email. And there it was! I could not believe it at first, I opened the email and checked it couple of times to make sure that it was not another CO contact. After checking for few times, I understood that this is the email that we were waiting for, it really is a Golden email as everyone calls
> 
> 
> 
> We are on top of the world, this is one of the biggest days in our lives so far! I am a little blank at the moment, I think it will take some time for it to sink in.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a double celebration for us since it is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today. I have read about people getting grants on their special days. I never even dreamed that it would happen to us. Thanks to the CO for this wonderful gift on our special day.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia, here we come!
> 
> 
> 
> Love and Peace to everyone! eace: Good luck to everyone who are awaiting for grant and best wishes to everyone who have already got one.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SVJ
> 
> 
> 
> Our details :
> 
> Family of 3, me, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid
> 
> Docs submitted for ACS : 25th July 2018
> 
> ACS outcome : 3rd September 2018
> 
> ANZCO : 261313
> 
> PTE : 21st November 2018 (90|90|90|90)
> 
> EOI submitted : 22nd November 2018
> 
> Received invite : 11th December 2018
> 
> Visa lodged : 24th December 2018
> 
> PCC and medicals : 4th January 2019
> 
> CO Contact for PTE score to be sent online : 27th March 2019
> 
> Responded to CO : 27th March 2019
> 
> Visa grant : 11th April 2019




Congratulations


----------



## HRpola

Hi all,

I'm quite new to this forum and I would like to congratulate all that had their grant , and good luck for those who are eagerly awaiting. 

I too have lodged the visa and waiting for a grant. :fingerscrossed:
ANZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
Invitation : 11th Jan 2019
Visa Lodged (onshore): 19th Jan 2019
Points : 75 (age : 30, PTE :20, bachelors degree : 15, Naati :5, Spouse :5)
I've already submitted all the relevent documents including form 80, 1221, and medicals. 

I would be much thankful to Bandish if you can kindly predict a grant date for me !! :angel: 
Thank you soo much!!!!


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> My medicals expired last week. But in the home page it still shows health clearance provided. I have no idea why the CO didn't ask to re-do the medicals. I wish they dont contact me again just for that..!
> 
> One more question Bandish. I live at a new address from last 1 month. Is it good to submit a new form 80 with my new address? Just doubtful cuz the Police clearance letter will have my new address in it. What do you think?
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


No need to resubmit form 80 as there should be an option to update your latest residential address in immiaccount under update details section (I think that's the section name). Don't delay it. You should have actually done it when you changed your address.


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> No need to resubmit form 80 as there should be an option to update your latest residential address in immiaccount under update details section (I think that's the section name). Don't delay it. You should have actually done it when you changed your address.


Yeaah. I missed to do it. Will this create an issue now? or is it okay to update it now?


----------



## Bandish

svj said:


> We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!! :cheer2:
> Visa grant : 11th April 2019


Double Congratulations svj 
Enjoy the moment... 
We can hear the party music already ...


----------



## rhapsody

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thank you rhapsody,
> 
> I understand that I have the pay the visa fees first. Where the medicals option will be enabled?


Once you pay fees and submit application, you will be able to do it from immi account which you used for lodging. 

Click your application, then on the right pane, under Actions --> Health Assessment.

There will be action required flag there and link for generating hap id. If you don't find it, please check after a day. I don't remember it was present immediately after lodgement or came after some hours. 

Once medical is completed and results are received by department, it will change to 'no action required'

You can download report from https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> Yeaah. I missed to do it. Will this create an issue now? or is it okay to update it now?


Hmm... feels a bit tricky to me now.
But, if you don't update, it will be incorrect and u will feel uncomfortable ... Updating is always correct, better and peaceful. Decide what your mind says. Others with similar experience can add to it.


----------



## dragonmigrant

Bandish said:


> Hmm... feels a bit tricky to me now.
> But, if you don't update, it will be incorrect and u will feel uncomfortable ... Updating is always correct, better and peaceful. Decide what your mind says. Others with similar experience can add to it.


I updated the same just now. Just like you said, change of address is nothing wrong. So I reckon notifying the change is the best thing to do.! Anyways once I get the police clearance with the new address mentioned, I don't think the CO will need to do any further checks just because I changed to a new address. Once you get the PR, you keep changing houses without notifying anyone  So I guess its fine to let them know..!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Bandish

dragonmigrant said:


> I updated the same just now. Just like you said, change of address is nothing wrong. So I reckon notifying the change is the best thing to do.! Anyways once I get the police clearance with the new address mentioned, I don't think the CO will need to do any further checks just because I changed to a new address. Once you get the PR, you keep changing houses without notifying anyone  So I guess its fine to let them know..!
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Great ! 
And wish that you get your PR soon and unite with your family


----------



## rhapsody

Karl_Smith said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any insight as to how visas are processed?
> 
> I've been using the MyImmiTacker site and I can't make head or tail of the sporadic way visas seem to be issued. I can't find any pattern at all between the people who are getting visas after just over a month, verses those that are waiting 3 months or even 6 or more. Country, jobs, points, number of family, onshore vs offshore... Doesn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thank you


You're not alone. I've been wondering the same. General consensus is that if the quality of your application is good, you will have a faster grant.

But there are other factors too. As per the department website, visas including 189 and 190 has priority processing, which means the applications need not be processed in first come first serve basis. How that priority is assigned is unknown.

On top of it, it also depends on the complexity of the cases and how long it takes to verify the supporting information provided in the application.


----------



## PYIND

*Management Consultant or Software Engineer*

Forum Members,

This is my first post in expat forum and would like to get guidance from you guys.

Background: 
1- I have an overall work-ex of 12 years, 8 years post BTech (Computer Science) and post MBA (IIM)- 4 year with Big 4
2- For 8 Years after my Btech, I was mainly working in the capacity of Software Engineer advising clients at onsite locations (UK, Germany aprox 3 years)
3- I did my MBA from IIM 1 year program and was hired by a Big 4 and currently employed with the firm
4- For Last 4 years working as a Management consultant and doing actual consulting client facing roles.
5- In my last 10 years of work ex, I have a total of 8.5 years of work ex duration and rest is for MBA. 
6- PTE-A cleared (20 points), Age - 25 points, Education - 15 points

Suggestion needed for:
1- Based on experiences of seasoned members, which would be the correct job code to get assessment done a) Software Engineer b) ICT Business Analyst c) Management Consultant)
2- Should I go for ACS or VETASSESS?
3- Since Management Consultant is not a pro-rated job, can people who have got recent invites, please share the points at which you got the invite

Looking for your guidance.

Thanks
PY


----------



## vinay_1187

Bandish said:


> Double Congratulations svj
> Enjoy the moment...
> We can hear the party music already ...


Many Congrats !! Can you suggest me the best way to Pay fee.

I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use
my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.


----------



## Julyhtet

Good afternoon Guys, 
I am happy to share that we got our grants (golden email) today. 
It has been a long journey for me (also I was being slacked). I arrived first to Sydney to do my Degree course in 2009. Once I finished my degree course in 2010, I start to apply PR as I fall in love with beautiful Sydney. It was the first year they introduced point system (if I m not wrong). I could not get pass IELTS (All band 7). Took twice. It was funny as I took the two test within two weeks. The first one was General Training where I could only score band 5.5 in writing. The second one was Academic, where I can score band 7.5 in writing but my speaking was short of 0.5 band. I was angry on the scoring system. I could not do anything but to apply TR first. I started to find jobs with my bridging visa while I was waiting for my TR approval and I did not receive any interview back then. I gave up and chose to continue my master degree from 2011 to 2012 with bridging visa. When I was about to finish my master degree, my TR is granted. I tried IELTS again to apply PR. I took twice in Australia and once in my country. I still could not get band 7 in writing or speaking. I tried to find jobs again with my TR status. However, I still could not get an interview. After 6 months of job hunting, I decided to pack my bag and left for Singapore in Oct 2012 as my PR status in Singapore have to be discontinued if I do not stay and work in Singapore. In 2015, where I have more points from my age and experience, I gave IELTS a go again in Singapore. I could not get 7 again in writing. I was so depressed not primarily because of inability to apply PR but because I felt useless from not able to get the desired score. I heard about PTE at that time then, but I thought it will be difficult and I was use to studying for IELTS. I stopped my PR applications attempt on hold after that as my partner was doing her degree course in Singapore and I wanted to include her in my application. However, my desire to go back to Australia never fade away. 
Then come October 2018 where one of my very close friend called me that he had an ITA for Canada PR. Many thoughts sink in after that phone call and I felt like I am not doing enough for migrating to that beautiful country and the stress from working in Singapore Construction Industry was killing me at the same time. I decided to go for a PTE and was aiming to have 65 in each module so that I can have 70 points for my EOI. Failed in my first two attempts ,taken in October and November 2018,for speaking and I cannot submit EOI. Submitted my EA skill assessment on 27t Nov 18 and received the approval letter on 4th December 2018. Then I received the news about having 70 points are not guaranteed to get invited in November. I promised myself that I will do #whateverittakes to increase my points and get 79 in PTE. Took 9 days off in December from my work and I studied like hell for PTE. I took it on 21st December and my result was delayed for like 5 days. Finally I achieved 79 in all modules and submitted my EOI in 31st December 2019. Got invited in January 2019 invitation round and lodged my visa in 28th January. 
After counting the days since then, I finally received our golden mail today. I do not know how to describe in words for my feeling. I was expecting a CO contact as I could not provide payslips for my previous 2 companies though I provided my Tax return in Singapore and CPF contribution from the companies. 
I did engage an agent here. However, after my skill assessment experience with him, I lost my confidence in him and I do the application myself with the experience you guys shared in this forum. You guys are awesome and doing the great job for helping people here. 
Sorry for the long post as I am too happy. I wish everyone to have the grant soon. I am happy to help anyone especially those who applied from Singapore and those who would like to ask about SG PCC and Malaysia PCC. 

EOI – 31/Dec/18
ITA – 11/Jan/19
Visa Lodge – 28/01/19
Grant – 11/04/19


----------



## shahid15

Julyhtet said:


> Good afternoon Guys,
> I am happy to share that we got our grants (golden email) today.
> It has been a long journey for me (also I was being slacked). I arrived first to Sydney to do my Degree course in 2009. Once I finished my degree course in 2010, I start to apply PR as I fall in love with beautiful Sydney. It was the first year they introduced point system (if I m not wrong). I could not get pass IELTS (All band 7). Took twice. It was funny as I took the two test within two weeks. The first one was General Training where I could only score band 5.5 in writing. The second one was Academic, where I can score band 7.5 in writing but my speaking was short of 0.5 band. I was angry on the scoring system. I could not do anything but to apply TR first. I started to find jobs with my bridging visa while I was waiting for my TR approval and I did not receive any interview back then. I gave up and chose to continue my master degree from 2011 to 2012 with bridging visa. When I was about to finish my master degree, my TR is granted. I tried IELTS again to apply PR. I took twice in Australia and once in my country. I still could not get band 7 in writing or speaking. I tried to find jobs again with my TR status. However, I still could not get an interview. After 6 months of job hunting, I decided to pack my bag and left for Singapore in Oct 2012 as my PR status in Singapore have to be discontinued if I do not stay and work in Singapore. In 2015, where I have more points from my age and experience, I gave IELTS a go again in Singapore. I could not get 7 again in writing. I was so depressed not primarily because of inability to apply PR but because I felt useless from not able to get the desired score. I heard about PTE at that time then, but I thought it will be difficult and I was use to studying for IELTS. I stopped my PR applications attempt on hold after that as my partner was doing her degree course in Singapore and I wanted to include her in my application. However, my desire to go back to Australia never fade away.
> Then come October 2018 where one of my very close friend called me that he had an ITA for Canada PR. Many thoughts sink in after that phone call and I felt like I am not doing enough for migrating to that beautiful country and the stress from working in Singapore Construction Industry was killing me at the same time. I decided to go for a PTE and was aiming to have 65 in each module so that I can have 70 points for my EOI. Failed in my first two attempts ,taken in October and November 2018,for speaking and I cannot submit EOI. Submitted my EA skill assessment on 27t Nov 18 and received the approval letter on 4th December 2018. Then I received the news about having 70 points are not guaranteed to get invited in November. I promised myself that I will do #whateverittakes to increase my points and get 79 in PTE. Took 9 days off in December from my work and I studied like hell for PTE. I took it on 21st December and my result was delayed for like 5 days. Finally I achieved 79 in all modules and submitted my EOI in 31st December 2019. Got invited in January 2019 invitation round and lodged my visa in 28th January.
> After counting the days since then, I finally received our golden mail today. I do not know how to describe in words for my feeling. I was expecting a CO contact as I could not provide payslips for my previous 2 companies though I provided my Tax return in Singapore and CPF contribution from the companies.
> I did engage an agent here. However, after my skill assessment experience with him, I lost my confidence in him and I do the application myself with the experience you guys shared in this forum. You guys are awesome and doing the great job for helping people here.
> Sorry for the long post as I am too happy. I wish everyone to have the grant soon. I am happy to help anyone especially those who applied from Singapore and those who would like to ask about SG PCC and Malaysia PCC.
> 
> EOI – 31/Dec/18
> ITA – 11/Jan/19
> Visa Lodge – 28/01/19
> Grant – 11/04/19


Congrats Thats some perseverance!


----------



## simarjeet8567

Hi All, 
How does DHA do Employment verification? 
Can anyone have any idea? 
Do we come to know about it?


----------



## shahid15

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> How does DHA do Employment verification?
> Can anyone have any idea?
> Do we come to know about it?


DHA can contact your company, can authenticate the employment documents you have submitted with the tax dept., PF and other govt agencies and may even employ the services of third party agencies to do these on its behalf. No one outside the department is really in the know of how these are done


----------



## Divkasi

Julyhtet said:


> Good afternoon Guys,
> I am happy to share that we got our grants (golden email) today.
> It has been a long journey for me (also I was being slacked). I arrived first to Sydney to do my Degree course in 2009. Once I finished my degree course in 2010, I start to apply PR as I fall in love with beautiful Sydney. It was the first year they introduced point system (if I m not wrong). I could not get pass IELTS (All band 7). Took twice. It was funny as I took the two test within two weeks. The first one was General Training where I could only score band 5.5 in writing. The second one was Academic, where I can score band 7.5 in writing but my speaking was short of 0.5 band. I was angry on the scoring system. I could not do anything but to apply TR first. I started to find jobs with my bridging visa while I was waiting for my TR approval and I did not receive any interview back then. I gave up and chose to continue my master degree from 2011 to 2012 with bridging visa. When I was about to finish my master degree, my TR is granted. I tried IELTS again to apply PR. I took twice in Australia and once in my country. I still could not get band 7 in writing or speaking. I tried to find jobs again with my TR status. However, I still could not get an interview. After 6 months of job hunting, I decided to pack my bag and left for Singapore in Oct 2012 as my PR status in Singapore have to be discontinued if I do not stay and work in Singapore. In 2015, where I have more points from my age and experience, I gave IELTS a go again in Singapore. I could not get 7 again in writing. I was so depressed not primarily because of inability to apply PR but because I felt useless from not able to get the desired score. I heard about PTE at that time then, but I thought it will be difficult and I was use to studying for IELTS. I stopped my PR applications attempt on hold after that as my partner was doing her degree course in Singapore and I wanted to include her in my application. However, my desire to go back to Australia never fade away.
> Then come October 2018 where one of my very close friend called me that he had an ITA for Canada PR. Many thoughts sink in after that phone call and I felt like I am not doing enough for migrating to that beautiful country and the stress from working in Singapore Construction Industry was killing me at the same time. I decided to go for a PTE and was aiming to have 65 in each module so that I can have 70 points for my EOI. Failed in my first two attempts ,taken in October and November 2018,for speaking and I cannot submit EOI. Submitted my EA skill assessment on 27t Nov 18 and received the approval letter on 4th December 2018. Then I received the news about having 70 points are not guaranteed to get invited in November. I promised myself that I will do #whateverittakes to increase my points and get 79 in PTE. Took 9 days off in December from my work and I studied like hell for PTE. I took it on 21st December and my result was delayed for like 5 days. Finally I achieved 79 in all modules and submitted my EOI in 31st December 2019. Got invited in January 2019 invitation round and lodged my visa in 28th January.
> After counting the days since then, I finally received our golden mail today. I do not know how to describe in words for my feeling. I was expecting a CO contact as I could not provide payslips for my previous 2 companies though I provided my Tax return in Singapore and CPF contribution from the companies.
> I did engage an agent here. However, after my skill assessment experience with him, I lost my confidence in him and I do the application myself with the experience you guys shared in this forum. You guys are awesome and doing the great job for helping people here.
> Sorry for the long post as I am too happy. I wish everyone to have the grant soon. I am happy to help anyone especially those who applied from Singapore and those who would like to ask about SG PCC and Malaysia PCC.
> 
> EOI – 31/Dec/18
> ITA – 11/Jan/19
> Visa Lodge – 28/01/19
> Grant – 11/04/19




Congratulations


----------



## Bandish

HRpola said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm quite new to this forum and I would like to congratulate all that had their grant , and good luck for those who are eagerly awaiting.
> 
> I too have lodged the visa and waiting for a grant. :fingerscrossed:
> ANZCO : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> Invitation : 11th Jan 2019
> Visa Lodged (onshore): 19th Jan 2019
> Points : 75 (age : 30, PTE :20, bachelors degree : 15, Naati :5, Spouse :5)
> I've already submitted all the relevent documents including form 80, 1221, and medicals.
> 
> I would be much thankful to Bandish if you can kindly predict a grant date for me !! :angel:
> Thank you soo much!!!!


You could get your grant by end of next week... 

Good luck


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


svj said:


> Very good morning to everyone!
> 
> We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!! :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for the support! It is indeed a great feeling to have a forum like this where everyone helps each other even in their busy life. Kudos to all of you :clap2:
> 
> We initiated the process on March 2018 and decided to go through an agent. Attempted PTE couple of times to get superior scores, finally got 75 points and lodged our EOI on 21-November-2018 for ANZ code 261313. Got our invite on 11-December-2018, lodged our Visa application with all relevant documents on 24-December-2018. Our PCC and medicals was updated on 04-January-2019. And then our waiting started. Initially I was just following this forum as a silent reader and the Immi tracker. But at some point when they started giving grants to cases lodged near our dates, we were excited, all the while praying for a Direct Grant. But as always, we do not get everything as we wish for. We were contacted by CO on 27-March-2019 asking for my spouse's PTE score to be sent online. The most frustrating thing was that we had already uploaded this, but we provided the information on the same day. I was a little nervous and frustrated and depressed at some point, but my husband really supported me and we waited patiently. And the messages in this forum made me realize that there is no point in getting frustrated about something which is not under our control. I decided to focus more on work and this new project. From past few days, it was very hectic for me both in personal and professional front. So could not check the forum or Immi tracker. Today I woke up and checked my official emails on my phone and just glanced over my personal email. And there it was! I could not believe it at first, I opened the email and checked it couple of times to make sure that it was not another CO contact. After checking for few times, I understood that this is the email that we were waiting for, it really is a Golden email as everyone calls
> 
> We are on top of the world, this is one of the biggest days in our lives so far! I am a little blank at the moment, I think it will take some time for it to sink in.
> 
> This is a double celebration for us since it is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today. I have read about people getting grants on their special days. I never even dreamed that it would happen to us. Thanks to the CO for this wonderful gift on our special day.
> 
> Australia, here we come!
> 
> Love and Peace to everyone! eace: Good luck to everyone who are awaiting for grant and best wishes to everyone who have already got one.
> 
> Regards,
> SVJ
> 
> Our details :
> Family of 3, me, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid
> Docs submitted for ACS : 25th July 2018
> ACS outcome : 3rd September 2018
> ANZCO : 261313
> PTE : 21st November 2018 (90|90|90|90)
> EOI submitted : 22nd November 2018
> Received invite : 11th December 2018
> Visa lodged : 24th December 2018
> PCC and medicals : 4th January 2019
> CO Contact for PTE score to be sent online : 27th March 2019
> Responded to CO : 27th March 2019
> Visa grant : 11th April 2019


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PYIND

Julyhtet said:


> Good afternoon Guys,
> I am happy to share that we got our grants (golden email) today.
> It has been a long journey for me (also I was being slacked). I arrived first to Sydney to do my Degree course in 2009. Once I finished my degree course in 2010, I start to apply PR as I fall in love with beautiful Sydney. It was the first year they introduced point system (if I m not wrong). I could not get pass IELTS (All band 7). Took twice. It was funny as I took the two test within two weeks. The first one was General Training where I could only score band 5.5 in writing. The second one was Academic, where I can score band 7.5 in writing but my speaking was short of 0.5 band. I was angry on the scoring system. I could not do anything but to apply TR first. I started to find jobs with my bridging visa while I was waiting for my TR approval and I did not receive any interview back then. I gave up and chose to continue my master degree from 2011 to 2012 with bridging visa. When I was about to finish my master degree, my TR is granted. I tried IELTS again to apply PR. I took twice in Australia and once in my country. I still could not get band 7 in writing or speaking. I tried to find jobs again with my TR status. However, I still could not get an interview. After 6 months of job hunting, I decided to pack my bag and left for Singapore in Oct 2012 as my PR status in Singapore have to be discontinued if I do not stay and work in Singapore. In 2015, where I have more points from my age and experience, I gave IELTS a go again in Singapore. I could not get 7 again in writing. I was so depressed not primarily because of inability to apply PR but because I felt useless from not able to get the desired score. I heard about PTE at that time then, but I thought it will be difficult and I was use to studying for IELTS. I stopped my PR applications attempt on hold after that as my partner was doing her degree course in Singapore and I wanted to include her in my application. However, my desire to go back to Australia never fade away.
> Then come October 2018 where one of my very close friend called me that he had an ITA for Canada PR. Many thoughts sink in after that phone call and I felt like I am not doing enough for migrating to that beautiful country and the stress from working in Singapore Construction Industry was killing me at the same time. I decided to go for a PTE and was aiming to have 65 in each module so that I can have 70 points for my EOI. Failed in my first two attempts ,taken in October and November 2018,for speaking and I cannot submit EOI. Submitted my EA skill assessment on 27t Nov 18 and received the approval letter on 4th December 2018. Then I received the news about having 70 points are not guaranteed to get invited in November. I promised myself that I will do #whateverittakes to increase my points and get 79 in PTE. Took 9 days off in December from my work and I studied like hell for PTE. I took it on 21st December and my result was delayed for like 5 days. Finally I achieved 79 in all modules and submitted my EOI in 31st December 2019. Got invited in January 2019 invitation round and lodged my visa in 28th January.
> After counting the days since then, I finally received our golden mail today. I do not know how to describe in words for my feeling. I was expecting a CO contact as I could not provide payslips for my previous 2 companies though I provided my Tax return in Singapore and CPF contribution from the companies.
> I did engage an agent here. However, after my skill assessment experience with him, I lost my confidence in him and I do the application myself with the experience you guys shared in this forum. You guys are awesome and doing the great job for helping people here.
> Sorry for the long post as I am too happy. I wish everyone to have the grant soon. I am happy to help anyone especially those who applied from Singapore and those who would like to ask about SG PCC and Malaysia PCC.
> 
> EOI – 31/Dec/18
> ITA – 11/Jan/19
> Visa Lodge – 28/01/19
> Grant – 11/04/19



Congratulations !! All The best for your stay in Australia


----------



## Bandish

Congratulations Julyhtet .. 
Enjoy the well deserved grant 
It's indeed a wonderful forum and teaches us to do hard work, have patience and never stop believing !
:angel:


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congratulations


Julyhtet said:


> Good afternoon Guys,
> I am happy to share that we got our grants (golden email) today.
> It has been a long journey for me (also I was being slacked). I arrived first to Sydney to do my Degree course in 2009. Once I finished my degree course in 2010, I start to apply PR as I fall in love with beautiful Sydney. It was the first year they introduced point system (if I m not wrong). I could not get pass IELTS (All band 7). Took twice. It was funny as I took the two test within two weeks. The first one was General Training where I could only score band 5.5 in writing. The second one was Academic, where I can score band 7.5 in writing but my speaking was short of 0.5 band. I was angry on the scoring system. I could not do anything but to apply TR first. I started to find jobs with my bridging visa while I was waiting for my TR approval and I did not receive any interview back then. I gave up and chose to continue my master degree from 2011 to 2012 with bridging visa. When I was about to finish my master degree, my TR is granted. I tried IELTS again to apply PR. I took twice in Australia and once in my country. I still could not get band 7 in writing or speaking. I tried to find jobs again with my TR status. However, I still could not get an interview. After 6 months of job hunting, I decided to pack my bag and left for Singapore in Oct 2012 as my PR status in Singapore have to be discontinued if I do not stay and work in Singapore. In 2015, where I have more points from my age and experience, I gave IELTS a go again in Singapore. I could not get 7 again in writing. I was so depressed not primarily because of inability to apply PR but because I felt useless from not able to get the desired score. I heard about PTE at that time then, but I thought it will be difficult and I was use to studying for IELTS. I stopped my PR applications attempt on hold after that as my partner was doing her degree course in Singapore and I wanted to include her in my application. However, my desire to go back to Australia never fade away.
> Then come October 2018 where one of my very close friend called me that he had an ITA for Canada PR. Many thoughts sink in after that phone call and I felt like I am not doing enough for migrating to that beautiful country and the stress from working in Singapore Construction Industry was killing me at the same time. I decided to go for a PTE and was aiming to have 65 in each module so that I can have 70 points for my EOI. Failed in my first two attempts ,taken in October and November 2018,for speaking and I cannot submit EOI. Submitted my EA skill assessment on 27t Nov 18 and received the approval letter on 4th December 2018. Then I received the news about having 70 points are not guaranteed to get invited in November. I promised myself that I will do #whateverittakes to increase my points and get 79 in PTE. Took 9 days off in December from my work and I studied like hell for PTE. I took it on 21st December and my result was delayed for like 5 days. Finally I achieved 79 in all modules and submitted my EOI in 31st December 2019. Got invited in January 2019 invitation round and lodged my visa in 28th January.
> After counting the days since then, I finally received our golden mail today. I do not know how to describe in words for my feeling. I was expecting a CO contact as I could not provide payslips for my previous 2 companies though I provided my Tax return in Singapore and CPF contribution from the companies.
> I did engage an agent here. However, after my skill assessment experience with him, I lost my confidence in him and I do the application myself with the experience you guys shared in this forum. You guys are awesome and doing the great job for helping people here.
> Sorry for the long post as I am too happy. I wish everyone to have the grant soon. I am happy to help anyone especially those who applied from Singapore and those who would like to ask about SG PCC and Malaysia PCC.
> 
> EOI – 31/Dec/18
> ITA – 11/Jan/19
> Visa Lodge – 28/01/19
> Grant – 11/04/19


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil

Can anyone guide to the thread or any other group for the discussions regarding settlement / jobs, post visa grant. It would be very helpful. 
Thanks
DivyaShil


----------



## Bandish

vinay_1187 said:


> Many Congrats !! Can you suggest me the best way to Pay fee.
> 
> I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use
> my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.


I did it with HDFC bank Forex Card. I did not check the difference myself among all the payment options but read in this forum that forex card is better than others. Having said that, we personally went with forex card as it was anyways needed later for travel and we did not have a multi-currency forex card with us.


----------



## simarjeet8567

rhapsody said:


> Once you pay fees and submit application, you will be able to do it from immi account which you used for lodging.
> 
> Click your application, then on the right pane, under Actions --> Health Assessment.
> 
> There will be action required flag there and link for generating hap id. If you don't find it, please check after a day. I don't remember it was present immediately after lodgement or came after some hours.
> 
> Once medical is completed and results are received by department, it will change to 'no action required'
> 
> You can download report from https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical


Can we download mendical report by our own?

What will be the login id for this portal?

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical


----------



## Bandish

Dear Friends, 

Taking a leave from this forum for some time.
Will catch up later ... 

Best wishes to everyone ...  
Enjoy life as it comes


----------



## Harini227

vinay_1187 said:


> Many Congrats !! Can you suggest me the best way to Pay fee.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use
> 
> my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.


We paid with ICICI travel card. All you need is an account with ICICI. You may need to provide copy of invite and passport (depends on the branch). Alternatively you can also go with HDFC multicurrency forex card

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr

Bandish said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a leave from this forum for some time.
> 
> Will catch up later ...
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone ...
> 
> Enjoy life as it comes


We will miss you Bandish for advise and guidance which you provide to us and off course your predictions. Kindly try to find time whenever you can to visit the Forum. Good wishes to you !!

My EOI file date for 261111 is 28th March 19, with 75 points with perfect 90 score in English. From last few rounds only 80 pointers are getting invitation which is disheartening. Any suggestions or predictions for my case ??

Thanks a lot 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin

fromncr said:


> We will miss you Bandish for advise and guidance which you provide to us and off course your predictions. Kindly try to find time whenever you can to visit the Forum. Good wishes to you !!
> 
> My EOI file date for 261111 is 28th March 19, with 75 points with perfect 90 score in English. From last few rounds only 80 pointers are getting invitation which is disheartening. Any suggestions or predictions for my case ??
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Apply for Nsw 190, 189 is long wait for 75 pointers in BA..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbu

*Naati*

Hi,

My is the primary applicant. we are looking at increasing our score with NAATI. can u help us with the information.

is Tamil listed in CCL.
how much did u spend for NAATI.
How should he prepare for NAATI.
how long will the entire process take.

thank you in advance.


----------



## rhapsody

simarjeet8567 said:


> Can we download mendical report by our own?
> 
> What will be the login id for this portal?
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical


Sorry. Please refer this link. You need to give HAP Id, family name and DOB

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

It is not a report. Just a status/acknowledgement sheet.

I downloaded it and attached with the visa application as advised by a friend of mine, Not sure whether it is really required.


----------



## simarjeet8567

rhapsody said:


> Sorry. Please refer this link. You need to give HAP Id, family name and DOB
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> It is not a report. Just a status/acknowledgement sheet.
> 
> I downloaded it and attached with the visa application as advised by a friend of mine, Not sure whether it is really required.


Thanks for the information, rhapsody.

There is an outline mentioned in Hap Letter.

If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e.HAP ID) to Home Affairs. *It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form whenit is lodged.*


----------



## pras8101

Hi All,

Apologies for being off topic. I need some your valuable advice.

My brother has lodged his PR (with 70 points) recently with 1 yr Australian Experience. Case officer has checked his payslips and in one of the payslip it says some hours of work as unpaid( which is equated to 3 weeks). Clearly it can be seen as unpaid with $0.00 in payslip. 
Now they are considering on 11 months and 1 week and for remaining 3 weeks asking us to show any other proofs (or any other work experience).
Any heads up on how to proceed , what to do? 
Regards,
Pras8101.


----------



## am0gh

Folks I have a stupid question. Is there an intimation or some sort of status change update when a CO is assigned to the case?

TIA!


----------



## fromncr

gvbrin said:


> Apply for Nsw 190, 189 is long wait for 75 pointers in BA..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you gvbrin. Any timelines for 190 with 80 points which can be kept in mind for BA profile ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali1993

am0gh said:


> Folks I have a stupid question. Is there an intimation or some sort of status change update when a CO is assigned to the case?
> 
> TIA!


From what I have read on this forum and with my recent experience. You will either see 'Finalised' or 'Initial Assessment' after a CO has been assigned.

Cheers,


----------



## am0gh

Thanks bud!



Ali1993 said:


> From what I have read on this forum and with my recent experience. You will either see 'Finalised' or 'Initial Assessment' after a CO has been assigned.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## am0gh

Just noticed, we have the same occupation code and points. Your lodgment date is earlier than mine.

Wish you a speedy grant 



Ali1993 said:


> From what I have read on this forum and with my recent experience. You will either see 'Finalised' or 'Initial Assessment' after a CO has been assigned.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## vinay_1187

Ali1993 said:


> From what I have read on this forum and with my recent experience. You will either see 'Finalised' or 'Initial Assessment' after a CO has been assigned.
> 
> Cheers,


Refer:https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online

Check your application status
If you applied online you can check your visa application status in ImmiAccount.

We assign a status to your application to show progress.

The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.

Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
Submitted means you have submitted an application.
Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.
Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.
Note: The application status for My Health Declarations and Partner sponsorship forms will always display a status of submitted and will not change to a status of received.


----------



## am0gh

Thanks for the detailed response!



vinay_1187 said:


> Refer:https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online
> 
> Check your application status
> If you applied online you can check your visa application status in ImmiAccount.
> 
> We assign a status to your application to show progress.
> 
> The status shows next to your application in 'My applications summary'.
> 
> Incomplete means you have started but not completed an application.
> Ready to submit means you have completed an application and can submit.
> Submitted means you have submitted an application.
> Received means we have received an application from you and can assess it within the current processing times.
> Initial assessment means we are assessing your application.
> Further assessment means we are assessing the information we requested from you.
> Finalised means we have made a decision. We will notify you by email or post.
> Note: The application status for My Health Declarations and Partner sponsorship forms will always display a status of submitted and will not change to a status of received.


----------



## gvbrin

fromncr said:


> Thank you gvbrin. Any timelines for 190 with 80 points which can be kept in mind for BA profile ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




If you have already created eoi, you should get invited any time soon,with few days as Nsw invites after few days of 189 invitation round..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjai26

Bubbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> My is the primary applicant. we are looking at increasing our score with NAATI. can u help us with the information.
> 
> is Tamil listed in CCL.
> how much did u spend for NAATI.
> How should he prepare for NAATI.
> how long will the entire process take.
> 
> thank you in advance.


Hi @Bubbu,
Tamil is listed. The test is just 15 mins & doesnt need a big preparation. It gives 5 points. But the only catch is test is conducted in Australia only.


----------



## Mon12

Good evening everyone, 
Please predict my grant date too. All documents submitted in one go including medicals, PCC , AFP.


189 Visa Lodged: 27 Feb 2019
Skill: Developer Programmer 
Point: 75


----------



## st080805

Mon12 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> Please predict my grant date too. All documents submitted in one go including medicals, PCC , AFP.
> 
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged: 27 Feb 2019
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> Point: 75


Grant or first CO contact by end of May.
Good luck buddy


----------



## PSA

Mon12 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> Please predict my grant date too. All documents submitted in one go including medicals, PCC , AFP.
> 
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged: 27 Feb 2019
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> Point: 75


What AFP stands for?


----------



## st080805

PSA said:


> Mon12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone,
> Please predict my grant date too. All documents submitted in one go including medicals, PCC , AFP.
> 
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged: 27 Feb 2019
> Skill: Developer Programmer
> Point: 75
> 
> 
> 
> What AFP stands for?
Click to expand...

If no the mistaken, it is Australians Federal Police


----------



## PSA

st080805 said:


> If no the mistaken, it is Australians Federal Police


Do we have to submit something related to that?


----------



## saravanaprabhu

rhapsody said:


> Once you pay fees and submit application, you will be able to do it from immi account which you used for lodging.
> 
> Click your application, then on the right pane, under Actions --> Health Assessment.
> 
> There will be action required flag there and link for generating hap id. If you don't find it, please check after a day. I don't remember it was present immediately after lodgement or came after some hours.
> 
> Once medical is completed and results are received by department, it will change to 'no action required'
> 
> You can download report from https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical


Thank you rhapsody.


----------



## Rosun

Bandish said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Taking a leave from this forum for some time.
> Will catch up later ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy life as it comes



We will miss you badly. Please come to forum whenever possible. Thank you somuch for your support and motivation in entire journey.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

PSA said:


> Do we have to submit something related to that?


If you have lived in Australia for 12 months or more, then yes you will need an AFP police clearance certificate.


----------



## SG

vinay_1187 said:


> Many Congrats !! Can you suggest me the best way to Pay fee.
> 
> I have to pay for my family and I guess it is OK to use
> my ICICI bank Debit card. Will it be costly or Suggest me the best possible method.





Bandish said:


> I did it with HDFC bank Forex Card. I did not check the difference myself among all the payment options but read in this forum that forex card is better than others. Having said that, we personally went with forex card as it was anyways needed later for travel and we did not have a multi-currency forex card with us.


Hi Vinay,

I doubt you will be able to pay with your Indian Bank Debit Card. People use Forex Cards or Credit Card. 
I used HDFC Forex too (same as Bandish). 

Since you have a Forex card, pay using that. 
On the other hand, paying through credit card turns out to be an expensive one!


----------



## karthikperu7

Just got my grant yesterday! Very happy. Shoot questions if you have any (see my signature)


----------



## Divkasi

karthikperu7 said:


> Just got my grant yesterday! Very happy. Shoot questions if you have any (see my signature)




Congratulations


----------



## gvbrin

karthikperu7 said:


> Just got my grant yesterday! Very happy. Shoot questions if you have any (see my signature)




Congrats brother that’s really Fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikperu7

gvbrin said:


> Congrats brother that’s really Fast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is quite fast. I was surprised too especially because the application said 6-8 months processing time!!


----------



## Harini227

karthikperu7 said:


> Just got my grant yesterday! Very happy. Shoot questions if you have any (see my signature)


Congrats.Please share your timeline for the benefit of mobile users

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikperu7

Harini227 said:


> Congrats.Please share your timeline for the benefit of mobile users
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks.

For mobile users:

ANZSCO = 261313
English (PTE) - 20
Study - 15
Australian Study - 5
Work experience - 5
NAATI CCL - 5
Age - 25
Total - 75 (189)

EOI revised: 16/1/19
Invite: 11/02/2019
Lodged: 17/02/2019
Grant: 11/04/2019


----------



## SG

karthikperu7 said:


> Just got my grant yesterday! Very happy. Shoot questions if you have any (see my signature)


Congratulations Karthik


----------



## Bhaggy

Hello Guys 

I have got my PR today 

Job code - management consultant 

Points - age 30, exp 5, eng 20, Edu 15, partner 5 

Applied on 29th Jan, got it today April 12. Approx 70 days for the grant. No co contact and it’s a direct grant

Thanks for this forum members for all the insights that has been shared around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin

Bhaggy said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have got my PR today
> 
> Job code - management consultant
> 
> Points - age 30, exp 5, eng 20, Edu 15, partner 5
> 
> Applied on 29th Jan, got it today April 12. Approx 70 days for the grant. No co contact and it’s a direct grant
> 
> Thanks for this forum members for all the insights that has been shared around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

am0gh said:


> Folks I have a stupid question. Is there an intimation or some sort of status change update when a CO is assigned to the case?
> 
> TIA!


1. No
2. There are times, when people have receive IMMI Commencement Mail.
3. Straight from "Received" status, there are times when the status changes directly to "Finalised"

Check this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## SG

Julyhtet said:


> Good afternoon Guys,
> I am happy to share that we got our grants (golden email) today.
> It has been a long journey for me (also I was being slacked). I arrived first to Sydney to do my Degree course in 2009. Once I finished my degree course in 2010, I start to apply PR as I fall in love with beautiful Sydney. It was the first year they introduced point system (if I m not wrong). I could not get pass IELTS (All band 7). Took twice. It was funny as I took the two test within two weeks. The first one was General Training where I could only score band 5.5 in writing. The second one was Academic, where I can score band 7.5 in writing but my speaking was short of 0.5 band. I was angry on the scoring system. I could not do anything but to apply TR first. I started to find jobs with my bridging visa while I was waiting for my TR approval and I did not receive any interview back then. I gave up and chose to continue my master degree from 2011 to 2012 with bridging visa. When I was about to finish my master degree, my TR is granted. I tried IELTS again to apply PR. I took twice in Australia and once in my country. I still could not get band 7 in writing or speaking. I tried to find jobs again with my TR status. However, I still could not get an interview. After 6 months of job hunting, I decided to pack my bag and left for Singapore in Oct 2012 as my PR status in Singapore have to be discontinued if I do not stay and work in Singapore. In 2015, where I have more points from my age and experience, I gave IELTS a go again in Singapore. I could not get 7 again in writing. I was so depressed not primarily because of inability to apply PR but because I felt useless from not able to get the desired score. I heard about PTE at that time then, but I thought it will be difficult and I was use to studying for IELTS. I stopped my PR applications attempt on hold after that as my partner was doing her degree course in Singapore and I wanted to include her in my application. However, my desire to go back to Australia never fade away.
> Then come October 2018 where one of my very close friend called me that he had an ITA for Canada PR. Many thoughts sink in after that phone call and I felt like I am not doing enough for migrating to that beautiful country and the stress from working in Singapore Construction Industry was killing me at the same time. I decided to go for a PTE and was aiming to have 65 in each module so that I can have 70 points for my EOI. Failed in my first two attempts ,taken in October and November 2018,for speaking and I cannot submit EOI. Submitted my EA skill assessment on 27t Nov 18 and received the approval letter on 4th December 2018. Then I received the news about having 70 points are not guaranteed to get invited in November. I promised myself that I will do #whateverittakes to increase my points and get 79 in PTE. Took 9 days off in December from my work and I studied like hell for PTE. I took it on 21st December and my result was delayed for like 5 days. Finally I achieved 79 in all modules and submitted my EOI in 31st December 2019. Got invited in January 2019 invitation round and lodged my visa in 28th January.
> After counting the days since then, I finally received our golden mail today. I do not know how to describe in words for my feeling. I was expecting a CO contact as I could not provide payslips for my previous 2 companies though I provided my Tax return in Singapore and CPF contribution from the companies.
> I did engage an agent here. However, after my skill assessment experience with him, I lost my confidence in him and I do the application myself with the experience you guys shared in this forum. You guys are awesome and doing the great job for helping people here.
> Sorry for the long post as I am too happy. I wish everyone to have the grant soon. I am happy to help anyone especially those who applied from Singapore and those who would like to ask about SG PCC and Malaysia PCC.
> 
> EOI – 31/Dec/18
> ITA – 11/Jan/19
> Visa Lodge – 28/01/19
> Grant – 11/04/19


Congratulations Julyhtet


----------



## am0gh

Thanks SG.



SG said:


> 1. No
> 2. There are times, when people have receive IMMI Commencement Mail.
> 3. Straight from "Received" status, there are times when the status changes directly to "Finalised"
> 
> Check this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Hi all,

Congrats all who received Direct Grant

I have filed my application on Feb 2nd with 80points for 261313....I see few ppl getting DG who filed around this time but my case is still not assigned to any CO. Any clue when CO will be assigned and how much time CO can take once a case is assigned....

Thanks
Vamsi


----------



## omkar13

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats all who received Direct Grant
> 
> I have filed my application on Feb 2nd with 80points for 261313....I see few ppl getting DG who filed around this time but my case is still not assigned to any CO. Any clue when CO will be assigned and how much time CO can take once a case is assigned....
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi


Hi Vamsi,
You can view the grant trends at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

On an average people are getting DG or CO contact during 70-95 days but for some case the Grant is quite early and that totally depends on the CO.

Have patience and make sure you have all the required documents uploaded upfront to get DG or else you file may take up to 6-7 months. I got my CO contact in 93 days and still waiting for my grant.

Hope this helps! Cheers!


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello friends, we received our grant today!!!.I am happy beyond limits...still shaking and teary eyed
ANZSCO: 234112,Agriculture Scientist
ITA:11 Oct
Lodged:10 Nov 18
CO Contact: 20 Feb for US federal and state PCC
Grant :12 April
Bandish sister,you are a gem, your prediction was spot on!!
To all other member who are waiting,don"t stress yourselves...one day your day will definitely come.So enjoy every day. See you all in Australia...Bye


----------



## SG

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends, we received our grant today!!!.I am happy beyond limits...still shaking and teary eyed
> ANZSCO: 234112,Agriculture Scientist
> ITA:11 Oct
> Lodged:10 Nov 18
> CO Contact: 20 Feb for US federal and state PCC
> Grant :12 April
> Bandish sister,you are a gem, your prediction was spot on!!
> To all other member who are waiting,don"t stress yourselves...one day your day will definitely come.So enjoy every day. See you all in Australia...Bye


Heartiest Congratulations Sona


----------



## PSA

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends, we received our grant today!!!.I am happy beyond limits...still shaking and teary eyed
> ANZSCO: 234112,Agriculture Scientist
> ITA:11 Oct
> Lodged:10 Nov 18
> CO Contact: 20 Feb for US federal and state PCC
> Grant :12 April
> Bandish sister,you are a gem, your prediction was spot on!!
> To all other member who are waiting,don"t stress yourselves...one day your day will definitely come.So enjoy every day. See you all in Australia...Bye


US federal and state PCC - did they ask for alias names Pcc for USA?


----------



## falcon22

Guys need suggestions. I made a mistake while filing the visa form and form 80. I forgot to add 2 names under the section know by other names. I added 2 but forgot to add the other 2 names. I have uploaded an SD for one name and planning to upload one for all the names.

Mistake in one of those 2 name is like my father's name is also added after my complete name but there is no spelling mistake. 

In the other name, one of the bank while issuing statement printed the surname in short and added my second name after it.

Since there was no spelling mistake, I didn't mentioned it in the forms.

Need suggestions for updating the same in visa form and form 80.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manish2019

Hi all,

I am a long time lurker in this forum. Just wanted to to post that I got my 189 grant today for my spouse, our 2 children and I. Here are my timelines:

Points claimed: 75
PTE: 1-Dec-2018
EOI lodged: 15-Dec-2019
EOI accepted: 11-Jan-2019
Visa lodged: 16-Jan-2019
Grant: 12-Apr-2019 (direct)

Wishing everyone here the very best on their Visa journey. This is a great forum and I learnt a lot from here. Please continue to be awesome.

Regards,
Manish

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sona Singh

Hi PSA, we didn't had any alias names.


----------



## manish2019

manish2019 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a long time lurker in this forum. Just wanted to to post that I got my 189 grant today for my spouse, our 2 children and I. Here are my timelines:
> 
> Points claimed: 75
> PTE: 1-Dec-2018
> EOI lodged: 15-Dec-2019
> EOI accepted: 11-Jan-2019
> Visa lodged: 16-Jan-2019
> Grant: 12-Apr-2019 (direct)
> 
> Wishing everyone here the very best on their Visa journey. This is a great forum and I learnt a lot from here. Please continue to be awesome.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention ANZSCO: 261313

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Manaal Kamra

manish2019 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a long time lurker in this forum. Just wanted to to post that I got my 189 grant today for my spouse, our 2 children and I. Here are my timelines:
> 
> Points claimed: 75
> PTE: 1-Dec-2018
> EOI lodged: 15-Dec-2019
> EOI accepted: 11-Jan-2019
> Visa lodged: 16-Jan-2019
> Grant: 12-Apr-2019 (direct)
> 
> Wishing everyone here the very best on their Visa journey. This is a great forum and I learnt a lot from here. Please continue to be awesome.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations Manish. What was your ANZSCO code?

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## manish2019

Manaal Kamra said:


> Congratulations Manish. What was your ANZSCO code?
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


Missed that, added it above. ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

manish2019 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a long time lurker in this forum. Just wanted to to post that I got my 189 grant today for my spouse, our 2 children and I. Here are my timelines:
> 
> Points claimed: 75
> PTE: 1-Dec-2018
> EOI lodged: 15-Dec-2019
> EOI accepted: 11-Jan-2019
> Visa lodged: 16-Jan-2019
> Grant: 12-Apr-2019 (direct)
> 
> Wishing everyone here the very best on their Visa journey. This is a great forum and I learnt a lot from here. Please continue to be awesome.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations Manish


----------



## SG

falcon22 said:


> Guys need suggestions. I made a mistake while filing the visa form and form 80. I forgot to add 2 names under the section know by other names. I added 2 but forgot to add the other 2 names. I have uploaded an SD for one name and planning to upload one for all the names.
> 
> Mistake in one of those 2 name is like my father's name is also added after my complete name but there is no spelling mistake.
> 
> In the other name, one of the bank while issuing statement printed the surname in short and added my second name after it.
> 
> Since there was no spelling mistake, I didn't mentioned it in the forms.
> 
> Need suggestions for updating the same in visa form and form 80.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


You can upload a fresh new Form 80 with the updated details.
Give the naming convention properly.
Example: NEW_Form80_FirstName_LastName.pdf


----------



## 189PR

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends, we received our grant today!!!.I am happy beyond limits...still shaking and teary eyed
> ANZSCO: 234112,Agriculture Scientist
> ITA:11 Oct
> Lodged:10 Nov 18
> CO Contact: 20 Feb for US federal and state PCC
> Grant :12 April
> Bandish sister,you are a gem, your prediction was spot on!!
> To all other member who are waiting,don"t stress yourselves...one day your day will definitely come.So enjoy every day. See you all in Australia...Bye



Congratulations !!


----------



## manu14143

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends, we received our grant today!!!.I am happy beyond limits...still shaking and teary eyed
> ANZSCO: 234112,Agriculture Scientist
> ITA:11 Oct
> Lodged:10 Nov 18
> CO Contact: 20 Feb for US federal and state PCC
> Grant :12 April
> Bandish sister,you are a gem, your prediction was spot on!!
> To all other member who are waiting,don"t stress yourselves...one day your day will definitely come.So enjoy every day. See you all in Australia...Bye


Congratulations... Enjoy the feeling for as long as possible.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

Congratulations 🇦🇺 


Bhaggy said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have got my PR today
> 
> Job code - management consultant
> 
> Points - age 30, exp 5, eng 20, Edu 15, partner 5
> 
> Applied on 29th Jan, got it today April 12. Approx 70 days for the grant. No co contact and it’s a direct grant
> 
> Thanks for this forum members for all the insights that has been shared around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends, we received our grant today!!!.I am happy beyond limits...still shaking and teary eyed
> ANZSCO: 234112,Agriculture Scientist
> ITA:11 Oct
> Lodged:10 Nov 18
> CO Contact: 20 Feb for US federal and state PCC
> Grant :12 April
> Bandish sister,you are a gem, your prediction was spot on!!
> To all other member who are waiting,don"t stress yourselves...one day your day will definitely come.So enjoy every day. See you all in Australia...Bye


Congratulations 🇦🇺. I am already missing Bandish


----------



## falcon22

SG said:


> You can upload a fresh new Form 80 with the updated details.
> Give the naming convention properly.
> Example: NEW_Form80_FirstName_LastName.pdf


What about the information in visa form. How to update that or the updated information in the new form 80 is sufficient.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakmoh

Finally !!! The day has arrived. My wife (who was the main applicant ) and I have received our Direct grants today. It has been a long 1.5 years journey which we had started in November 2017 after we visited Australia for a vacation and were convinced that this is the place we want to settle down. 

The Journey had its own ups and downs with a lot of hurdles such as CPA Assessment, IELTS , PTE test, EOI and finally the wait after lodgement. At every hurdle, God has been with us and paved our way. Our parents have been our strong pillars. I would like to thank all the members of this forum who have directly or indirectly helped us in some or the other manner. I take a pledge now that I would try and help anyone who is stuck with their application.

P. S Bandish predicted 29th April for us.

The details are as follows:

ANZCO : 221111 ( Accountant General )
EOI : 22nd November 2018
Invitation : 11th December 2018
Lodgement: 10th January 2019
Grant : 12th April 2019

Thanks again !!!


----------



## garimsha

Hi Folks,

I have lodged the 189 visa on 24 September. CO contacted on 16 December for salary slips of my occupation. I replied on 9 January as I was out of the station. Its been 7 months since I lodged my visa application. Is there any way I can contact CO for asking my application status or speedy process. Thank you.

Regards,
Garima


----------



## divyashil

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats all who received Direct Grant
> 
> I have filed my application on Feb 2nd with 80points for 261313....I see few ppl getting DG who filed around this time but my case is still not assigned to any CO. Any clue when CO will be assigned and how much time CO can take once a case is assigned....
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi


Just relax, they took 140 days to give direct grant to my application. Keep yourself engaged and the golden mail will come soon.


----------



## SG

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats all who received Direct Grant
> 
> I have filed my application on Feb 2nd with 80points for 261313....I see few ppl getting DG who filed around this time but my case is still not assigned to any CO. Any clue when CO will be assigned and how much time CO can take once a case is assigned....
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi


Hi Vamsi,

No one can predict when a CO will be assigned to your application and No one can predict when Grant will come too!
There is a possibility where you might be thinking why are you not receiving a CO contact and eventually receive Grant. Possible!!!!

Have patience and faith. As "divyashil" mentioned Keep yourself engaged, that's the best thing to do now. The only thing is to wait. Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. 

Wish you a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## HuntForAus

svj said:


> Very good morning to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We received 'The Golden email' today morning! Yay!!! :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton to everyone in this forum for the support! It is indeed a great feeling to have a forum like this where everyone helps each other even in their busy life. Kudos to all of you :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> We initiated the process on March 2018 and decided to go through an agent. Attempted PTE couple of times to get superior scores, finally got 75 points and lodged our EOI on 21-November-2018 for ANZ code 261313. Got our invite on 11-December-2018, lodged our Visa application with all relevant documents on 24-December-2018. Our PCC and medicals was updated on 04-January-2019. And then our waiting started. Initially I was just following this forum as a silent reader and the Immi tracker. But at some point when they started giving grants to cases lodged near our dates, we were excited, all the while praying for a Direct Grant. But as always, we do not get everything as we wish for. We were contacted by CO on 27-March-2019 asking for my spouse's PTE score to be sent online. The most frustrating thing was that we had already uploaded this, but we provided the information on the same day. I was a little nervous and frustrated and depressed at some point, but my husband really supported me and we waited patiently. And the messages in this forum made me realize that there is no point in getting frustrated about something which is not under our control. I decided to focus more on work and this new project. From past few days, it was very hectic for me both in personal and professional front. So could not check the forum or Immi tracker. Today I woke up and checked my official emails on my phone and just glanced over my personal email. And there it was! I could not believe it at first, I opened the email and checked it couple of times to make sure that it was not another CO contact. After checking for few times, I understood that this is the email that we were waiting for, it really is a Golden email as everyone calls
> 
> 
> 
> We are on top of the world, this is one of the biggest days in our lives so far! I am a little blank at the moment, I think it will take some time for it to sink in.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a double celebration for us since it is our 5th Wedding Anniversary today. I have read about people getting grants on their special days. I never even dreamed that it would happen to us. Thanks to the CO for this wonderful gift on our special day.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia, here we come!
> 
> 
> 
> Love and Peace to everyone! eace: Good luck to everyone who are awaiting for grant and best wishes to everyone who have already got one.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SVJ
> 
> 
> 
> Our details :
> 
> Family of 3, me, my husband and my 2.5 year old kid
> 
> Docs submitted for ACS : 25th July 2018
> 
> ACS outcome : 3rd September 2018
> 
> ANZCO : 261313
> 
> PTE : 21st November 2018 (90|90|90|90)
> 
> EOI submitted : 22nd November 2018
> 
> Received invite : 11th December 2018
> 
> Visa lodged : 24th December 2018
> 
> PCC and medicals : 4th January 2019
> 
> CO Contact for PTE score to be sent online : 27th March 2019
> 
> Responded to CO : 27th March 2019
> 
> Visa grant : 11th April 2019


What was your response for the CO contact?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sambitc

I have a query regarding employment proof submission. I have a total of 10 yrs of work exp. I have attached the last 3 month's salary slip from my current organization. Work experience letter of current and past organizations. PF statements from the beginning of employment. Last 3 years IT returns. Do I need to attach any other docs?


----------



## Divkasi

Bhaggy said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have got my PR today
> 
> Job code - management consultant
> 
> Points - age 30, exp 5, eng 20, Edu 15, partner 5
> 
> Applied on 29th Jan, got it today April 12. Approx 70 days for the grant. No co contact and it’s a direct grant
> 
> Thanks for this forum members for all the insights that has been shared around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

Sona Singh said:


> Hello friends, we received our grant today!!!.I am happy beyond limits...still shaking and teary eyed
> ANZSCO: 234112,Agriculture Scientist
> ITA:11 Oct
> Lodged:10 Nov 18
> CO Contact: 20 Feb for US federal and state PCC
> Grant :12 April
> Bandish sister,you are a gem, your prediction was spot on!!
> To all other member who are waiting,don"t stress yourselves...one day your day will definitely come.So enjoy every day. See you all in Australia...Bye




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

manish2019 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a long time lurker in this forum. Just wanted to to post that I got my 189 grant today for my spouse, our 2 children and I. Here are my timelines:
> 
> Points claimed: 75
> PTE: 1-Dec-2018
> EOI lodged: 15-Dec-2019
> EOI accepted: 11-Jan-2019
> Visa lodged: 16-Jan-2019
> Grant: 12-Apr-2019 (direct)
> 
> Wishing everyone here the very best on their Visa journey. This is a great forum and I learnt a lot from here. Please continue to be awesome.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

sakmoh said:


> Finally !!! The day has arrived. My wife (who was the main applicant ) and I have received our Direct grants today. It has been a long 1.5 years journey which we had started in November 2017 after we visited Australia for a vacation and were convinced that this is the place we want to settle down.
> 
> The Journey had its own ups and downs with a lot of hurdles such as CPA Assessment, IELTS , PTE test, EOI and finally the wait after lodgement. At every hurdle, God has been with us and paved our way. Our parents have been our strong pillars. I would like to thank all the members of this forum who have directly or indirectly helped us in some or the other manner. I take a pledge now that I would try and help anyone who is stuck with their application.
> 
> P. S Bandish predicted 29th April for us.
> 
> The details are as follows:
> 
> ANZCO : 221111 ( Accountant General )
> EOI : 22nd November 2018
> Invitation : 11th December 2018
> Lodgement: 10th January 2019
> Grant : 12th April 2019
> 
> Thanks again !!!




Congratulations


----------



## sakmoh

sambitc said:


> I have a query regarding employment proof submission. I have a total of 10 yrs of work exp. I have attached the last 3 month's salary slip from my current organization. Work experience letter of current and past organizations. PF statements from the beginning of employment. Last 3 years IT returns. Do I need to attach any other docs?


I would suggest the following :

- Atleast last 6 months Salary slips for all the organisations
- Offers Letters, Resignation letters, experience letters , RNR's on company letter head if possible.
- Bank statements for all the companies
- PF statements for all the companies.
- Form 16 for all the companies.


----------



## sakmoh

Congratulations !!! I can totally relate to the feeling ...Enjoy the moment and this humongous achievement. Cheers !!


----------



## sakmoh

Divkasi said:


> Congratulations


Congratulations !!! I can totally relate to the feeling ...Enjoy the moment and this humongous achievement. Cheers !!


----------



## garimsha

hi,
I have lodged visa application on 24 September 2018. CO contacted for salary slips on 16 December, provided the details on 9 January. Its been 7 months since my visa lodgement , please advice how can I contact CO for speedy process and look back into my application.

Thanks,
Garima


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

omkar13 said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats all who received Direct Grant
> 
> I have filed my application on Feb 2nd with 80points for 261313....I see few ppl getting DG who filed around this time but my case is still not assigned to any CO. Any clue when CO will be assigned and how much time CO can take once a case is assigned....
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vamsi,
> You can view the grant trends at https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> On an average people are getting DG or CO contact during 70-95 days but for some case the Grant is quite early and that totally depends on the CO.
> 
> Have patience and make sure you have all the required documents uploaded upfront to get DG or else you file may take up to 6-7 months. I got my CO contact in 93 days and still waiting for my grant.
> 
> Hope this helps! Cheers!
Click to expand...

Thanks Omkar and wish u grant very soon


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

divyashil said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats all who received Direct Grant
> 
> I have filed my application on Feb 2nd with 80points for 261313....I see few ppl getting DG who filed around this time but my case is still not assigned to any CO. Any clue when CO will be assigned and how much time CO can take once a case is assigned....
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi
> 
> 
> 
> Just relax, they took 140 days to give direct grant to my application. Keep yourself engaged and the golden mail will come soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply divyashil


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

SG said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats all who received Direct Grant
> 
> I have filed my application on Feb 2nd with 80points for 261313....I see few ppl getting DG who filed around this time but my case is still not assigned to any CO. Any clue when CO will be assigned and how much time CO can take once a case is assigned....
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vamsi,
> 
> No one can predict when a CO will be assigned to your application and No one can predict when Grant will come too!
> There is a possibility where you might be thinking why are you not receiving a CO contact and eventually receive Grant. Possible!!!!
> 
> Have patience and faith. As "divyashil" mentioned Keep yourself engaged, that's the best thing to do now. The only thing is to wait. Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience.
> 
> Wish you a speedy Grant soon!
Click to expand...

Thanks for Ur reply and support 😊


----------



## Julyhtet

Morning Expats, 

Would like to ask a question. When I applied my 189 visa, I applied from Singapore in which I was holding Permanent Resident status. I am still with that status when I get grant. If I now decided to surrender it and go back to my home country to spend some time before making my move to Australia, do I have to notify to DOHA using Form 1022? Or Should I carry out validation trip first by entering and staying there for like a week?

Thanks you very much in advance.


----------



## HumbleExpat

I have got my grant today!
Application lodged date - 13Oct18
First CO Contact for PCC - 25Jan19
Second CO contact for VAC2 payment - 25Mar19
Grant-13thApr19

Wishing a speedy grant for the rest all who are still waiting.


----------



## NB

Julyhtet said:


> Morning Expats,
> 
> Would like to ask a question. When I applied my 189 visa, I applied from Singapore in which I was holding Permanent Resident status. I am still with that status when I get grant. If I now decided to surrender it and go back to my home country to spend some time before making my move to Australia, do I have to notify to DOHA using Form 1022? Or Should I carry out validation trip first by entering and staying there for like a week?
> 
> Thanks you very much in advance.


DHA is not bothered with what you do with your singapore pr nor is it bothered where you stay or travel before entering Australia as long as you enter before your IED

Cheers


----------



## Rosun

HumbleExpat said:


> I have got my grant today!
> Application lodged date - 13Oct18
> First CO Contact for PCC - 25Jan19
> Second CO contact for VAC2 payment - 25Mar19
> Grant-13thApr19
> 
> Wishing a speedy grant for the rest all who are still waiting.


When did CO asked for functional English? When did they issue a bill? And when did you paid. I am also in the same boat. I got contact on 25 February.


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> I have a query regarding employment proof submission. I have a total of 10 yrs of work exp. I have attached the last 3 month's salary slip from my current organization. Work experience letter of current and past organizations. PF statements from the beginning of employment. Last 3 years IT returns. Do I need to attach any other docs?


You should attach the evidence for the complete 10 years not just the last 3 months salary or 3 years ITR etc

PF statements, bank statements should also be attached 

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26

*The Day & the D Day*

Folks,

What started in November 2014 is finally coming to an end. The journey of so many struggles from being a 60 pointer to 65 pointer and reaching 75 pointer has been memorable and very challenging. Giving 8 attempts for PTE was the toughest of all.

Thanks to the almighty. I have got the grant along with the IED waiver.

The letter states as below 

"Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled – Independent (SI-189) visa.
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition."


----------



## yverma

kbjan26 said:


> Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> What started in November 2014 is finally coming to an end. The journey of so many struggles from being a 60 pointer to 65 pointer and reaching 75 pointer has been memorable and very challenging. Giving 8 attempts for PTE was the toughest of all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the almighty. I have got the grant along with the IED waiver.
> 
> 
> 
> The letter states as below
> 
> 
> 
> "Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> 
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled – Independent (SI-189) visa.
> 
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> 
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> 
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> 
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> 
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> 
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> 
> entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> 
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> 
> so would be the breach of this condition."


Congratulations bro.... Please share your timelines

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

yverma said:


> Congratulations bro.... Please share your timelines
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


It is there in my signature brother.


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

kbjan26 said:


> It is there in my signature brother.


Congrats. Timelines are not visible. Maybe because of mobile app

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Congrats. Timelines are not visible. Maybe because of mobile app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Got invited in May 2018 , applied on July 2nd , new born got added October 16th after which CO asked for wife and son medicals, submiited it October 30th

Golden ticket - April 13th 2019 ( Australia time)


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

kbjan26 said:


> Got invited in May 2018 , applied on July 2nd , new born got added October 16th after which CO asked for wife and son medicals, submiited it October 30th
> 
> 
> 
> Golden ticket - April 13th 2019 ( Australia time)


Good luck for your new journey.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## HumbleExpat

Rosun said:


> When did CO asked for functional English? When did they issue a bill? And when did you paid. I am also in the same boat. I got contact on 25 February.


Functional English evidence was requested on 25th Jan, I had requested VAC2 invoice on the same day. VAC2 invoice was sent on 25th March.


----------



## HRpola

Bandish said:


> You could get your grant by end of next week...
> 
> Good luck


Thank you soo much Bandish !!!


----------



## Taranjeet807

Hey Guys, please suggest!

After the CO Contact, while uploading the required documents, is everyone getting the "Information Provided" check box activated for you guys?

I mean my consultant is saying that untill last week it was deactivated and now it has resurfaced for everyone. However, in some of the blogs I have read that it's the CO who decides whether to activate it or not. If it is activated, the processing might be faster. 

Just wondering if my application might be looked at earlier than 28 days as in my case the check box was working. 

Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## coraclarke

Hi All
Have been reading lots but this is my first time posting
I've been having a really hard time at work lately (and I know I'm on a 457 so I signed up for it but the company has had a huge overturn in the past 6 months and things are so different to 3 years ago when I got sponsored).
I know my only option is just to wait and reading these comments of people getting really quick grants is keeping me sane! 
Here's my timeline, it's myself and my partner on my 189 application.
Completed PTE : 7th Jan 2019 (all 90s)
Lodged EOI: 8th Jan 2019 (75 points)
ANSCO code: 254417 Registered Nurse Rehabilitation and Disability
Invitation to apply: 11th Jan 2019
Lodged application: 24th Jan 2019 (waiting on birth certs from ireland!) 
Completed medicals: 4th February as prompted by the system (we did not generate the HAP ID ourselves) 
Hoping for a grant pretty soon as next week is the 3 month mark and i may just end up taking emergency leave from work!
Had a job in a new place and they waited 8 weeks and then said they could no longer wait for me 😥 
Any advice other than "sit tight and wait and keep yourself busy with work" cos work is driving me crazy right now!


----------



## $andeep

Finally got grant for family of 4. Me, my beautiful wife and 2 handsome boys.

Will send more details soon.


----------



## 189PR

$andeep said:


> Finally got grant for family of 4. Me, my beautiful wife and 2 handsome boys.
> 
> Will send more details soon.


Many Congratulations !! Enjoy your precious moment


----------



## sambitc

NB said:


> You should attach the evidence for the complete 10 years not just the last 3 months salary or 3 years ITR etc
> 
> PF statements, bank statements should also be attached
> 
> Cheers



Thank you. I do not have the payslips from last 10 years. I just have few of in between periods. However, I have the bank statements and PF statements for the last 10 years. Hope that should be sufficient.


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> Thank you. I do not have the payslips from last 10 years. I just have few of in between periods. However, I have the bank statements and PF statements for the last 10 years. Hope that should be sufficient.


You can always get the payslips generated again if you request the employers

Cheers


----------



## PSA

NB said:


> You can always get the payslips generated again if you request the employers
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

For last 10 years quarterly once payslips are fine or each month payslip are advisable.

Thnaks!


----------



## Taranjeet807

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, please suggest!
> 
> After the CO Contact, while uploading the required documents, is everyone getting the "Information Provided" check box activated for you guys?
> 
> I mean my consultant is saying that untill last week it was deactivated and now it has resurfaced for everyone. However, in some of the blogs I have read that it's the CO who decides whether to activate it or not. If it is activated, the processing might be faster.
> 
> Just wondering if my application might be looked at earlier than 28 days as in my case the check box was working.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcomed.


Guys please reply.


----------



## SG

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, please suggest!
> 
> After the CO Contact, while uploading the required documents, is everyone getting the "Information Provided" check box activated for you guys?
> 
> I mean my consultant is saying that untill last week it was deactivated and now it has resurfaced for everyone. However, in some of the blogs I have read that it's the CO who decides whether to activate it or not. If it is activated, the processing might be faster.
> 
> Just wondering if my application might be looked at earlier than 28 days as in my case the check box was working.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcomed.


Hi Taranjeet,

Got this from this forum, so sharing it:

1. 
Someone contacted Imimi support, and they advised :
Its usual behavior and just need to upload the documents. Need not to worry about information provided button. 

2.
Another person contacted Imimi support and got this reply:

Good Morning,
Thank you for your recent contact with the Department. 
We cannot re-enable the Information provided button, however the processing area can see when attachments have been provided.
I can confirm that your attachments have been received by the department, and can be viewed by the processing area.
The E-Service Support mailbox is a technical support mailbox and cannot advise on any general or visa processing enquiries.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Saif said:


> I used the latest/last designation every where and got away...


Hi Saif,

Just to confirm, Yor EOI had the last designation for your entire employment, yet your payslips, offer letter etc, you submitted had multiple designations. Am I correct about your case?


----------



## Julyhtet

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For last 10 years quarterly once payslips are fine or each month payslip are advisable.
> 
> Thnaks!



If you have all the payslips. That is perfect. if it is not, first you should try asking from your previous HRs or Company (At least you tried). In my case, I do not have any payslips from my previous two company and the payslips from my current company was not readily available. Therefore, I went ahead and submitted my visa with income tax letter (in which no company name is available) and CPF transactions yearly letter that show monthly contributions from the companies (This is from Singapore and it has the company name and the monthly contributions are in line with the timeline of my working period filled in my visa and showed in my RnR letter). 

I then submitted all my payslips (36 months of payslips) 3 weeks ago when I received them from my HR. 

My point is everyone has their own situations and each case is unique. As long as you do not have any lies or abnormalities in visa application and EOI, you can just go ahead with whatever proof you have.


----------



## NB

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For last 10 years quarterly once payslips are fine or each month payslip are advisable.
> 
> Thnaks!


Each month payslips are better
I don’t understand the fascination or logic behind giving partial evidence
It’s not as if you are required to give it physically, so it will become bulky

Cheers


----------



## falcon22

NB said:


> Each month payslips are better
> 
> I don’t understand the fascination or logic behind giving partial evidence
> 
> It’s not as if you are required to give it physically, so it will become bulky
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I gave partial payslips for one job experience because some of it was not issued. The partial payslips document is uploaded. Is it wise to request and upload all the payslips again. I have uploaded the bank statement for that duration.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

falcon22 said:


> I gave partial payslips for one job experience because some of it was not issued. The partial payslips document is uploaded. Is it wise to request and upload all the payslips again. I have uploaded the bank statement for that duration.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


First try to get the payslips, then think about uploading or not

Cheers


----------



## Rosun

My CO in either in maternity or annual leave for sure.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

NB said:


> First try to get the payslips, then think about uploading or not
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


What is partial payslips document ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> What is partial payslips document ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


He doesn’t have the payslips for all months, hence partial document

Cheers


----------



## Sona Singh

Hello NB, where can I find part 2 of your "My 2 bits on PR journey".Also can you please suggest any other link where I can find information regarding thing I should do/know(job search/housing/schooling etc) on reaching Australia.We are planning to move during mid June,so a prior information will come handy.
Thanks


----------



## NB

Sona Singh said:


> Hello NB, where can I find part 2 of your "My 2 bits on PR journey".Also can you please suggest any other link where I can find information regarding thing I should do/know(job search/housing/schooling etc) on reaching Australia.We are planning to move during mid June,so a prior information will come handy.
> Thanks


There is no part 2

My journey ended with the PR as I already had a job and had applied from Australia 
No children, so schooling was not an issue 
Took a Airbnb apartment on rent for a month and within that month chose the suburb I wished to live in

As I already had a good credit history of NZ , and a very high salary I faced no problem in getting a good house on rent.
Most new migrants are not considered by good landlords as they don’t have a stable job or credit history .
You will have to compromise for second grade rentals till you are settled 

There is a life in Australia section of the forum, where there are lots of threads on your questions 

Cheers


----------



## rntbtm

I finally got the grant on April 12 after a long wait of over a year. Worth the wait!


----------



## coraclarke

Hi can anyone please reply?
I also have a question, if I leave my job do I go onto my bridging visa? I haven't wanted to do this as obviously it would look bad breaching my visa conditions but just wondering. Also I would then not have work rights for somewhere else anyway correct?
Please see my previous comment a day ago.


----------



## NB

coraclarke said:


> Hi can anyone please reply?
> I also have a question, if I leave my job do I go onto my bridging visa? I haven't wanted to do this as obviously it would look bad breaching my visa conditions but just wondering. Also I would then not have work rights for somewhere else anyway correct?
> Please see my previous comment a day ago.


Your Bridging visa will be activated only if the existing substantive visa expires normally
If it is cancelled, because you left the job or your employer dismissed you, it will not kick in

You cannot take up another job or live in Australia more then what period is allowed under your existing visa rules

Cheers


----------



## coraclarke

Thanks NB for replying.
I figured as much.


----------



## dragonmigrant

garimsha said:


> hi,
> I have lodged visa application on 24 September 2018. CO contacted for salary slips on 16 December, provided the details on 9 January. Its been 7 months since my visa lodgement , please advice how can I contact CO for speedy process and look back into my application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Garima


You can't do anything to speed up the process.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## asad.chem

rntbtm said:


> I finally got the grant on April 12 after a long wait of over a year. Worth the wait!


Many many congratulations... Would you like to share your timeline

Regards,


----------



## SG

rntbtm said:


> I finally got the grant on April 12 after a long wait of over a year. Worth the wait!


Congratulations


----------



## vikrshar

Hello Everyone,
Seek your valuable guidance here!!

I've lodged my application on 13th November, 2018 and got CO contacted on 1st March 2019 to arrange medical examination of my wife (delayed due to Pregnancy). I replied back to CO on 26th march, 2019 with all documents to add new born baby to application including child passport and birth Certificate. On 3rd April, 2019, I received the confirmation on addition of my baby to my application. They attached Application Summary with all credentials (passport details, DoB, Citizenship) where I found some information provided are incomplete and incorrect. I replied back to same email stating all changes to be done to application summary on same day. However, i didn't receive any acknowledgment as if now. 
Can you please advise if I need to notify CO via ImmiAccount notifying it as incorrect details? I tried calling DHA but they told me to fill form 424c which I believe is for VISA/ grant holders only. Can you please help how I can intimate DHA to update the Application Summary. 

Bandish, N.B. and other senior members in this forum, can you please help me here.


----------



## Dexorange

Hi friends. 

I need clarification. 

Please help.

Bachelor degree is irrelevant and done in India.

Masters degree is highly relevant to my occupation and done Australia. 

Having one year post master work experience in Australia and it is highly relevant. 

Age - 30 points 

Pte - 20 points. 

Please clarify how much points I get for Qualification. 

Occupation is Food technologist


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Seek your valuable guidance here!!
> 
> I've lodged my application on 13th November, 2018 and got CO contacted on 1st March 2019 to arrange medical examination of my wife (delayed due to Pregnancy). I replied back to CO on 26th march, 2019 with all documents to add new born baby to application including child passport and birth Certificate. On 3rd April, 2019, I received the confirmation on addition of my baby to my application. They attached Application Summary with all credentials (passport details, DoB, Citizenship) where I found some information provided are incomplete and incorrect. I replied back to same email stating all changes to be done to application summary on same day. However, i didn't receive any acknowledgment as if now.
> Can you please advise if I need to notify CO via ImmiAccount notifying it as incorrect details? I tried calling DHA but they told me to fill form 424c which I believe is for VISA/ grant holders only. Can you please help how I can intimate DHA to update the Application Summary.
> 
> Bandish, N.B. and other senior members in this forum, can you please help me here.


If it was a mistake in documents you submitted, I would use the Update Us tab to submit a notification of incorrect answers, and upload the corrected document if relevant. 

If it was a data entry error on the part of DHA, I would email letting them know / upload a cover letter stating so (if you have space to spare uploads wise) / submit a polite suggestion feedback form via the DHA website. 

In both instances you would have to wait for someone from DHA to reach you I would think.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dexorange said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I need clarification.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Bachelor degree is irrelevant and done in India.
> 
> Masters degree is highly relevant to my occupation and done Australia.
> 
> Having one year post master work experience in Australia and it is highly relevant.
> 
> Age - 30 points
> 
> Pte - 20 points.
> 
> Please clarify how much points I get for Qualification.
> 
> Occupation is Food technologist


Assuming your Masters Degree in Australia is AQF Level 8 - 15 points (same points for AQF Level 7 / Bachelors).

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table


----------



## SG

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Seek your valuable guidance here!!
> 
> I've lodged my application on 13th November, 2018 and got CO contacted on 1st March 2019 to arrange medical examination of my wife (delayed due to Pregnancy). I replied back to CO on 26th march, 2019 with all documents to add new born baby to application including child passport and birth Certificate. On 3rd April, 2019, I received the confirmation on addition of my baby to my application. They attached Application Summary with all credentials (passport details, DoB, Citizenship) where I found some information provided are incomplete and incorrect. I replied back to same email stating all changes to be done to application summary on same day. However, i didn't receive any acknowledgment as if now.
> Can you please advise if I need to notify CO via ImmiAccount notifying it as incorrect details? I tried calling DHA but they told me to fill form 424c which I believe is for VISA/ grant holders only. Can you please help how I can intimate DHA to update the Application Summary.
> 
> Bandish, N.B. and other senior members in this forum, can you please help me here.


As "PrettyIsotonic" mentioned, click on Update Us in ImmiAccount and provide the correct details there.


----------



## falcon22

Experts and seniors need your advice regarding couple of things. I am just informed about promotion at my current company. The other details like new designation title, business cards and id card are yet to come. Should I update DHA about this change. If yes than how can I do it. Secondly do I need to provide them another reference letter in this case.

Secondly I have an appointment with Australian embassy at my country to sign an SD for multiple spelling of my name. In that SD, designation has to be mentioned. Shall I proceed with the old one or new one (still designation title is not shared).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

falcon22 said:


> Experts and seniors need your advice regarding couple of things. I am just informed about promotion at my current company. The other details like new designation title, business cards and id card are yet to come. Should I update DHA about this change. If yes than how can I do it. Secondly do I need to provide them another reference letter in this case.
> 
> Secondly I have an appointment with Australian embassy at my country to sign an SD for multiple spelling of my name. In that SD, designation has to be mentioned. Shall I proceed with the old one or new one (still designation title is not shared).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the promotion!

I would hold off on informing DHA until you have it in writing / the day you get it. 

That way if it is after you go to the Australian embassy for the SD, there isn't an issue cause the SD was accurate at the time it was made. Otherwise when you get (and hence know) your new designation, you can use it as the Australian embassy with the evidence (in writing) if need be to back it up.


----------



## falcon22

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats on the promotion!
> 
> 
> 
> I would hold off on informing DHA until you have it in writing / the day you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> That way if it is after you go to the Australian embassy for the SD, there isn't an issue cause the SD was accurate at the time it was made. Otherwise when you get (and hence know) your new designation, you can use it as the Australian embassy with the evidence (in writing) if need be to back it up.


Thanks prettyisotonic.

I got an internal email informing about the promotion. They have also mentioned the new designation but written proof in payslip will come by the end of this month.

Appointment with the embassy is today. So, shall I go with new designation or old one. I have an internal email, would that be enough.

Thanks a lot for the support.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

falcon22 said:


> Thanks prettyisotonic.
> 
> I got an internal email informing about the promotion. They have also mentioned the new designation but written proof in payslip will come by the end of this month.
> 
> Appointment with the embassy is today. So, shall I go with new designation or old one. I have an internal email, would that be enough.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the support.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I would go with the new one then  

Your skilled employment profile (designation included) is frozen as far as DHA is concerned when you get invited, so are only interested in your claims up to then - but in the interest of transparency and keeping DHA abreast of your circumstances probably worth informing them of the new designation / promotion (although they don't explicitly ask for such updates).


----------



## SG

falcon22 said:


> Thanks prettyisotonic.
> 
> I got an internal email informing about the promotion. They have also mentioned the new designation but written proof in payslip will come by the end of this month.
> 
> Appointment with the embassy is today. So, shall I go with new designation or old one. I have an internal email, would that be enough.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the support.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hi falcon,

If you wish, then upload your official promotion letter in ImmiAccount in "Other documents" under your name of documents list.

Congratulations on the promotion!!!


----------



## falcon22

SG said:


> Hi falcon,
> 
> If you wish, then upload your official promotion letter in ImmiAccount in "Other documents" under your name of documents list.
> 
> Congratulations on the promotion!!!


Uploading internal email / memo is fine? I will not be receiving any hard copy of this notification as per company norms.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

falcon22 said:


> Uploading internal email / memo is fine? I will not be receiving any hard copy of this notification as per company norms.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


If your company name is mentioned on the top, then it should be good to go. Usually, promotion letters will have HR signature. Check that out.


----------



## falcon22

SG said:


> If your company name is mentioned on the top, then it should be good to go. Usually, promotion letters will have HR signature. Check that out.


In our company, it is just an email stating about the change in grades and designation. It is an annual thing for all the employees at the same time. No company logos or HR signature are present in the email. However, if I print it then email id will be visible, would that be fine and enough.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

falcon22 said:


> In our company, it is just an email stating about the change in grades and designation. It is an annual thing for all the employees at the same time. No company logos or HR signature are present in the email. However, if I print it then email id will be visible, would that be fine and enough.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


If the promotion letter doesn;t have company logos or HR signature, some might say it's difficult to understand which letter does this refer to. 

I have noticed similar situations like yours before. People have uploads this document. The writing mentioned in the document would atleast say - you are promoted, with your new designation (if possible, with an effective date).

Give proper naming convention to the document - example: PromotionLetter_CompanyName_FirstName_LastName.pdf


----------



## falcon22

SG said:


> If the promotion letter doesn;t have company logos or HR signature, some might say it's difficult to understand which letter is that.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed similar situations like yours before. People have uploads this document. The writing mentioned in the document would atleast say - you are promoted, with your new designation (if possible, with an effective date).


Yes, exactly what you are saying makes sense.

The subject of the email do throw some light on the content but in my opinion it is still not enough. Since, it is an internal email no information on date of effect is mentioned as it is normally communicated separately in a generic email addressed to everyone. Similarly, nothing explicitly is written about promotion but change in title and grade tells the story.

It is surely a confusing information for them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

falcon22 said:


> Yes, exactly what you are saying makes sense.
> 
> The subject of the email do throw some light on the content but in my opinion it is still not enough. Since, it is an internal email no information on date of effect is mentioned as it is normally communicated separately in a generic email addressed to everyone. Similarly, nothing explicitly is written about promotion but change in title and grade tells the story.
> 
> It is surely a confusing information for them.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


You are right!


----------



## Rosun

Guys,
I am currently in student visa and lodged 189. Do I need to inform DHA if my dependent goes to overseas for 1month? Will it delay my process?


----------



## NB

Rosun said:


> Guys,
> I am currently in student visa and lodged 189. Do I need to inform DHA if my dependent goes to overseas for 1month? Will it delay my process?


You have to inform the co as the IED will depend on the location of the dependent 

Cheers


----------



## vivinlobo

NB could you please help me with this information

See my timeline

Grant date: Feb 26 2019

First entry and exit: March 12 and March 2019 ( I don't have entry exit stamp on passport, neither did I open bank account or any other formalities when I was there) 

Currently I'm working in UAE. My wedding is on May 5 2019 which is in India. June will be my last month for my current job. 

Im planning for a permanent move to Australia in the month of July 2019.

I'm planning to lodge my spouses partner visa once I get a proper job. While my 309 visa is under process I'm planning to apply a visitor visa 600 for her. 

Would this be a proper sequence? 

Am I missing on anything important? 



Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manman12

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Seek your valuable guidance here!!
> 
> I've lodged my application on 13th November, 2018 and got CO contacted on 1st March 2019 to arrange medical examination of my wife (delayed due to Pregnancy). I replied back to CO on 26th march, 2019 with all documents to add new born baby to application including child passport and birth Certificate. On 3rd April, 2019, I received the confirmation on addition of my baby to my application. They attached Application Summary with all credentials (passport details, DoB, Citizenship) where I found some information provided are incomplete and incorrect. I replied back to same email stating all changes to be done to application summary on same day. However, i didn't receive any acknowledgment as if now.
> Can you please advise if I need to notify CO via ImmiAccount notifying it as incorrect details? I tried calling DHA but they told me to fill form 424c which I believe is for VISA/ grant holders only. Can you please help how I can intimate DHA to update the Application Summary.
> 
> Bandish, N.B. and other senior members in this forum, can you please help me here.


Hi,
I had uploaded my newborn baby PP and BC on the 21st of March but the CO has not added him to my application till date.. My wife's medicals are also pending as we are waiting to complete both medicals in one go..

Did you upload your baby's documents through immiaccount or sent it to them by email??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Manman12 said:


> Hi,
> I had uploaded my newborn baby PP and BC on the 21st of March but the CO has not added him to my application till date.. My wife's medicals are also pending as we are waiting to complete both medicals in one go..
> 
> Did you upload your baby's documents through immiaccount or sent it to them by email??


Unless someone opens your file it is likely you will have to wait for a CO contact.

You could try emailing [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected] to politely ask that the baby be added, and the bubs HAP ID generated for you to proceed with the health examinations.

You could also try submitting a suggestion feedback form via DHA to ask for the above in a roundabout way (e.g. feedback that info on adding a newborn baby during processing could be added to Immiaccount, but with your application ID, in the hope they forward it to the relevant team). 

Worst case they don't reply.


----------



## molaboy

the waiting time is killing me, sigh.
my CO is taking his/her sweet time.

is it time already to contact them for follow-up?


----------



## Lovegill

Got 3rd CO today for baby’s medical as he is now 6 months old. Submitted on the paper health assessment on 27th of February. 
Frustrating 😒😒


----------



## PSA

Hi NB,

*Posting on behalf of a friend*
She has received NSW final invite on 3-April,2019. She has 80 points for software engineer, eoi datefor 189 is 30-March,2019
Please suggest, is it advisable to wait for May 189 round or go ahead with NSW visa lodge.

Thanks!


----------



## NB

PSA said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> *Posting on behalf of a friend*
> She has received NSW final invite on 3-April,2019. She has 80 points for software engineer, eoi datefor 189 is 30-March,2019
> Please suggest, is it advisable to wait for May 189 round or go ahead with NSW visa lodge.
> 
> Thanks!


She should wait for the May round and if she doesn’t get an invite then proceed with the 190
In the meantime she can prepare her documents thoroughly and arrange funds for the visa fees

Cheers


----------



## PSA

NB said:


> She should wait for the May round and if she doesn’t get an invite then proceed with the 190
> In the meantime she can prepare her documents thoroughly and arrange funds for the visa fees
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## sheikh359

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Seek your valuable guidance here!!
> 
> I've lodged my application on 13th November, 2018 and got CO contacted on 1st March 2019 to arrange medical examination of my wife (delayed due to Pregnancy). I replied back to CO on 26th march, 2019 with all documents to add new born baby to application including child passport and birth Certificate. On 3rd April, 2019, I received the confirmation on addition of my baby to my application. They attached Application Summary with all credentials (passport details, DoB, Citizenship) where I found some information provided are incomplete and incorrect. I replied back to same email stating all changes to be done to application summary on same day. However, i didn't receive any acknowledgment as if now.
> Can you please advise if I need to notify CO via ImmiAccount notifying it as incorrect details? I tried calling DHA but they told me to fill form 424c which I believe is for VISA/ grant holders only. Can you please help how I can intimate DHA to update the Application Summary.
> 
> Bandish, N.B. and other senior members in this forum, can you please help me here.


Hi!

Is this usual to get such confirmation and application summary of baby's addition to the application ??

In my case, I had only provided the Birth certificate (passport still under processing) and didn't get any confirmation but in the immiaccount baby's name is there as applicant now.


----------



## NB

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Seek your valuable guidance here!!
> 
> I've lodged my application on 13th November, 2018 and got CO contacted on 1st March 2019 to arrange medical examination of my wife (delayed due to Pregnancy). I replied back to CO on 26th march, 2019 with all documents to add new born baby to application including child passport and birth Certificate. On 3rd April, 2019, I received the confirmation on addition of my baby to my application. They attached Application Summary with all credentials (passport details, DoB, Citizenship) where I found some information provided are incomplete and incorrect. I replied back to same email stating all changes to be done to application summary on same day. However, i didn't receive any acknowledgment as if now.
> Can you please advise if I need to notify CO via ImmiAccount notifying it as incorrect details? I tried calling DHA but they told me to fill form 424c which I believe is for VISA/ grant holders only. Can you please help how I can intimate DHA to update the Application Summary.
> 
> Bandish, N.B. and other senior members in this forum, can you please help me here.


What is the incomplete or incorrect information?

Cheers


----------



## vikrshar

Both Via ImmiAccount and email. While sharing attachment over email, I received auto generated email stating no attachment will be considered over email. So, I would suggest to upload them to ImmiAccount.


----------



## vikrshar

In the Application Summary shared by CO for addition of new born baby, they mentioned citizenship as China . So, I replied quickly over email to update the application summary. I didn't receive any acknowledgment from CO/ DHA. I called them up in the morning to check if application has been updated. They told me to fill form 424c and mention what needs to be updated in the application credential. I am not sure whether I have to fill this form. Please advise.



NB said:


> What is the incomplete or incorrect information?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## vikrshar

Thanks PrettyIsotonic. I did the same by replying them politely to update the application summary and uploaded the cover letter to the ImmiAccount. They even not provided HAPID for new born baby. 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> If it was a mistake in documents you submitted, I would use the Update Us tab to submit a notification of incorrect answers, and upload the corrected document if relevant.
> 
> If it was a data entry error on the part of DHA, I would email letting them know / upload a cover letter stating so (if you have space to spare uploads wise) / submit a polite suggestion feedback form via the DHA website.
> 
> In both instances you would have to wait for someone from DHA to reach you I would think.


----------



## sunnypandya

Hi,

Below is my record:
Invite: 11th Jan 2019
Visa Lodge 189 : 8th Feb 2019
Birth of child : 14th Feb 2019
Form 1022: 14th Feb 2019
Child Passport and Birth Certificate upload : 22nd March 2019

Here i have uploaded the 1022 on 14th Feb but my child has not yet been added to my application for his medical examination to be done. Also, i have lodged my VISA on 8th Feb and almost 2 months have passed but no CO contact or replies yet. Any inputs on the same?


----------



## carmelitegwl

*Visa Documents*

Hi Friends

Can anyone help me with the scenario, if out of say 10 years of employment if 8-9 months salary slips are not available for reasons such as HR system upgraded, old payslips not available, or previous company payslip mails not accessible, etc. But for all 10 years bank salary statements are available depicting credit of salary along with form 16 and IT return in place. Can this be considered as a problem. Anyone here faced similar situation, please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

carmelitegwl said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with the scenario, if out of say 10 years of employment if 8-9 months salary slips are not available for reasons such as HR system upgraded, old payslips not available, or previous company payslip mails not accessible, etc. But for all 10 years bank salary statements are available depicting credit of salary along with form 16 and IT return in place. Can this be considered as a problem. Anyone here faced similar situation, please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I have not provided the payslips for my employment history but i have provided bank statements highlighting the salary credit, form 16, pf statements and offer, relieving letters. I hope the above mentioned docs are sufficient enough. Others can also advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ravi_Ryan said:


> I have not provided the payslips for my employment history but i have provided bank statements highlighting the salary credit, form 16, pf statements and offer, relieving letters. I hope the above mentioned docs are sufficient enough. Others can also advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very risky

Payslips are a very important evidence and that is the first thing that the co will generally look for

You should try to get them at all costs
If some are missing, it can be condoned, but no payslips means you are treading in dangerous waters

Cheers


----------



## yverma

Ravi_Ryan said:


> I have not provided the payslips for my employment history but i have provided bank statements highlighting the salary credit, form 16, pf statements and offer, relieving letters. I hope the above mentioned docs are sufficient enough. Others can also advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry bro.... If you are from India than download form 26as from income tax website.... This form will have all salary credit details....

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## ATN85

*Query on CO contact*

Hi All,
I got CO contact today after waiting for 5 months of lodgement 
The CO had requested for additional documents for both me and my spouse (did not claim spouse points and my job code is 261312).

The CO has asked for all employment documents which I have already provided. The content of CO letter is - 
*Issue 1: *
_"The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
The documents previously provided are insufficient as evidence of your claimed employment. For letters provided from employers as evidence of your claimed employment, they must include the information outlined below for Employment reference letters. In addition many of the documents previously provided cannot be accepted as evidence of your employment as the documents were for periods of employment prior to June 2013, the date your employment was deemed appropriately skilled by ACS for the nominated occupation."_ 

*Issue 2:*
Also the CO letter states that employment reference should meet the following criteria
_"● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."_

One of my previous employers was Infosys, where the reference letter did not have any direct phone numbers. Also the reference letter contained only the last designation and did not have the salary mentioned in the reference letter. 

*Issue 3:*
During one of my employment periods, i was on deputation to Denmark for 6 months on work permit. However my base location was India. The reference letter also states that I worked in India. The CO is asking me the following
"_However, conflicting documents indicate your were paid by COMPANY X India during a portion of your employment in Denmark. You are required to provide an explanation regarding this discrepancy._"

I have already uploaded the deputation letter to Denmark from my company...

I'm totally lost and don't know what I should be doing? Can some one please guide?

Thank you.
Regards,
Archana


----------



## sreem81

Hi,

I received the grant on March 28. How ever, my "Family Name" and "Given Name" were interchanged while submitting the form. It seems because of that, when the grant came My Family Name came first and then the Given Name. 

A request was sent through the agency to "[email protected]". but there is no reply till now. Today I have sent a mail to the same ID again explaining the issue once again. Is there anything else I can do about it to reduce further delay in addressing the issue?

Thanks!


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

sreem81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the grant on March 28. How ever, my "Family Name" and "Given Name" were interchanged while submitting the form. It seems because of that, when the grant came My Family Name came first and then the Given Name.
> 
> A request was sent through the agency to "[email protected]". but there is no reply till now. Today I have sent a mail to the same ID again explaining the issue once again. Is there anything else I can do about it to reduce further delay in addressing the issue?
> 
> Thanks!


You have to update the DHA through immiaccount. These emails will not work.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

ATN85 said:


> Hi All,
> I got CO contact today after waiting for 5 months of lodgement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CO had requested for additional documents for both me and my spouse (did not claim spouse points and my job code is 261312).
> 
> The CO has asked for all employment documents which I have already provided. The content of CO letter is -
> *Issue 1: *
> _"The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> The documents previously provided are insufficient as evidence of your claimed employment. For letters provided from employers as evidence of your claimed employment, they must include the information outlined below for Employment reference letters. In addition many of the documents previously provided cannot be accepted as evidence of your employment as the documents were for periods of employment prior to June 2013, the date your employment was deemed appropriately skilled by ACS for the nominated occupation."_
> 
> *Issue 2:*
> Also the CO letter states that employment reference should meet the following criteria
> _"● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."_
> 
> One of my previous employers was Infosys, where the reference letter did not have any direct phone numbers. Also the reference letter contained only the last designation and did not have the salary mentioned in the reference letter.
> 
> *Issue 3:*
> During one of my employment periods, i was on deputation to Denmark for 6 months on work permit. However my base location was India. The reference letter also states that I worked in India. The CO is asking me the following
> "_However, conflicting documents indicate your were paid by COMPANY X India during a portion of your employment in Denmark. You are required to provide an explanation regarding this discrepancy._"
> 
> I have already uploaded the deputation letter to Denmark from my company...
> 
> I'm totally lost and don't know what I should be doing? Can some one please guide?
> 
> Thank you.
> Regards,
> Archana


Hi Archana, 

I can understand the pain of CO contact after waiting around 150 days where you are hoping for DG. Please stay strong and find a favourable solution from MARA agent to the problem to avoid another CO contact at the moment. CO contact is beyond our control sometimes. I wish you get your grant soon. 🇦🇺


----------



## Marcus_1104

Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.

@Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.


----------



## gvbrin

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.




Congrats Marcus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.
> 
> @Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.


Congratulations 🇦🇺


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ATN85 said:


> Hi All,
> I got CO contact today after waiting for 5 months of lodgement
> The CO had requested for additional documents for both me and my spouse (did not claim spouse points and my job code is 261312).
> 
> The CO has asked for all employment documents which I have already provided. The content of CO letter is -
> *Issue 1: *
> _"The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> The documents previously provided are insufficient as evidence of your claimed employment. For letters provided from employers as evidence of your claimed employment, they must include the information outlined below for Employment reference letters. In addition many of the documents previously provided cannot be accepted as evidence of your employment as the documents were for periods of employment prior to June 2013, the date your employment was deemed appropriately skilled by ACS for the nominated occupation."_
> 
> *Issue 2:*
> Also the CO letter states that employment reference should meet the following criteria
> _"● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."_
> 
> One of my previous employers was Infosys, where the reference letter did not have any direct phone numbers. Also the reference letter contained only the last designation and did not have the salary mentioned in the reference letter.
> 
> *Issue 3:*
> During one of my employment periods, i was on deputation to Denmark for 6 months on work permit. However my base location was India. The reference letter also states that I worked in India. The CO is asking me the following
> "_However, conflicting documents indicate your were paid by COMPANY X India during a portion of your employment in Denmark. You are required to provide an explanation regarding this discrepancy._"
> 
> I have already uploaded the deputation letter to Denmark from my company...
> 
> I'm totally lost and don't know what I should be doing? Can some one please guide?
> 
> Thank you.
> Regards,
> Archana


Issue 1:

What is the post-June 2013 evidence you have uploaded?

Examples of stuff you can upload, and I would upload all:
Payslips
Bank statements showing salary credit
Retirement fund statements
Tax returns

Issue 2:

Is the only thing missing the direct phone numbers and designation?

You need all of the other info too (e.g. salary etc.) and the main five duties undertaken described (my document was 7 pages long). 

Attempt to ask them to meet that criteria, and if they don't, they use their refusal as evidence, and include a working phone number for the CO to reach the person / department that signed your employment reference letter.

Issue 3:

Why did the reference letter not state you were working offshore in Denmark? Can you get it fixed? 

The issue isn't that you have a deputation letter - it is the discrepancy between the deputation letter and your employment reference letter. 

-

Of course goes without saying, it would be worth consulting a reputable MARA agent to help you craft a response to the above.


----------



## SG

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.
> 
> @Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.


Congratulations Marcus  and wishing you a Happy Anniversary. God Bless you!


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.


Congratulations Marcus, please share your timeline.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.
> 
> 
> 
> @Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.




Many congratulations


----------



## Ria Varma

*Does anyone received grant from CO Sophie*

Hello,

Congrats to all who received their grants.

CO contact is a punishment and the waiting is like a hell. Does anyone recived grant recently from CO sophie since I suspect is she really working with DHA or left the organisation. I am planning to send enquiry form after 29-April (7months wait).
Any positive advises are accepted.

Thanks,
Ria.

Ps: Already I am depressed, so dont pass negative comments.


----------



## sczachariah

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Issue 1:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the post-June 2013 evidence you have uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> Examples of stuff you can upload, and I would upload all:
> 
> Payslips
> 
> Bank statements showing salary credit
> 
> Retirement fund statements
> 
> Tax returns
> 
> 
> 
> Issue 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the only thing missing the direct phone numbers and designation?
> 
> 
> 
> You need all of the other info too (e.g. salary etc.) and the main five duties undertaken described (my document was 7 pages long).
> 
> 
> 
> Attempt to ask them to meet that criteria, and if they don't, they use their refusal as evidence, and include a working phone number for the CO to reach the person / department that signed your employment reference letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Issue 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the reference letter not state you were working offshore in Denmark? Can you get it fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> The issue isn't that you have a deputation letter - it is the discrepancy between the deputation letter and your employment reference letter.
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> Of course goes without saying, it would be worth consulting a reputable MARA agent to help you craft a response to the above.




Hi,

Do you have some link from DHA stating the requirements for work reference letter, like 5 duties etc

Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sczachariah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have some link from DHA stating the requirements for work reference letter, like 5 duties etc
> 
> Thanks!


Yep - here:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

Also copying + pasting:


_Employment references must:
be written on the official letterhead of the employer providing the reference
clearly show the employer’s full address, telephone and fax numbers, e-mail or website addresses on the letterhead
show, below their signature, the name, position and contact telephone number of the person who signed the reference
show:
the exact period of your employment
whether employment was permanent or temporary, full or part-time
the position(s) you held and duties undertaken
your salary.
The position should be described according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example research chemist, accounts clerk). It should not be described in general terms (for example, research officer, public servant)._

Edit:

The 'main five duties' quote is from the CO contact earlier in this thread:

_"The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)."_


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ria Varma said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congrats to all who received their grants.
> 
> CO contact is a punishment and the waiting is like a hell. Does anyone recived grant recently from CO sophie since I suspect is she really working with DHA or left the organisation. I am planning to send enquiry form after 29-April (7months wait).
> Any positive advises are accepted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria.
> 
> Ps: Already I am depressed, so dont pass negative comments.


Hang in there Ria Varma  

The CO names are aliases, and I suspect multiple teams / people use the same name, but the position numbers are likely unique.

Even if your CO has left / is on leave etc. there will be someone who will pick up your file. 

What is timeline after lodging?


----------



## Ria Varma

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hang in there Ria Varma
> 
> The CO names are aliases, and I suspect multiple teams / people use the same name, but the position numbers are likely unique.
> 
> Even if your CO has left / is on leave etc. there will be someone who will pick up your file.
> 
> What is timeline after lodging?


Hi PI,

 I am not aware that they work with aliases. 
My Timelines:
Invited: 11-Aug-2018
Submited: 29-Sept-2018
CO contact: 14-Dec-2018( for spouse english, Additional docs of employment and medicals)
Replied: 29-Dec-2018
Medicals updated: 09-Jan-2019
Status: "Further assessment"
Grant: :fingerscrossed:

Best Wishes,
Ria


----------



## vinay_1187

I am submitting my VISA application and submit almost all documents under all heads on screen. Clicking the *Next* button says below:

Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.


Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time

Any suggestions OR shall I ignore the message.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ria Varma said:


> Hi PI,
> 
> I am not aware that they work with aliases.
> My Timelines:
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Submited: 29-Sept-2018
> CO contact: 14-Dec-2018( for spouse english, Additional docs of employment and medicals)
> Replied: 29-Dec-2018
> Medicals updated: 09-Jan-2019
> Status: "Further assessment"
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Ria


Did you click the Information Provided button on 29/12/2018 or 9/1/2019? 

The processing time now is 9-11 months, so you are within global processing time limits, don't feel singled out.

Usually after a CO contact folks wait 2-4 months for their file to be revisited, given the Christmas shutdown / January slowdown, yours might be around the corner


----------



## ahmzzz

*CO contact*

Hi team,

I had a 3rd CO contact today(apparently got 3 different CO's assigned lol) asking for more info s56.

Stating:* Please provide cities/countries and reason for visits for these periods of travel:
27 March 2017 to 1 May 2017
30 November 2018 to 6 January 2019*

I did travel during these dates to back home and I just noticed that I am idiot enough to tick NO in Q. 18 in form 80(I missed "visiting own country" mentioned there).

However, CO hasn't mentioned to upload form 80 again.

In this case should I just upload a MS word written with the requested answers(plus tickets for more proof), or a new form 80?

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## Marcus_1104

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.
> 
> @Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.


ok, here comes the details, it's a pretty long one though. lol

It all started out when me and my wife travelled back to Australia April last year(2018) for one last traveling before she gave birth to our lovely daughter, and both of us cried out loud when we landed to Brisbane, a place where we used to called it home to the both of us, as we get to know each other there, then got into a relationship, then a long distance relationship as we have gone back to our home country back in 2013, Malaysia for me and Taiwan for her. We sure miss this place so much, and we have decided to make a come back to this place and wanted to raise our daughter in this lovely country, so we started out seeking for agent when we were back to Malaysia, it was May 2018 that time.

After the initial meeting with my agent, we have started to prepare for everything, English test, skill assessments, personal information etc, got my PTE results in 20th June 2018, ACS positive results on 30th July 2018, we then quickly lodge EOI for 190 for both Victoria and NSW on 1st August 2018, as we were told by our agent that we would get invited in a few months time with 70+5, and we didn’t lodge EOI for 189 that time as he told us that there’s no chance for 70 pointers on 2631 at that time, which is true, as that time the scores were still sitting on 75 points, but silly me doesn’t know that we can actually lodge that too together so that if the points dropped at least I’m at an earlier EOI date.

Then things changed when I saw the results from July 2018 being released on 23rd August 2018, seeing the points dropped to 70, I then quickly asked around in this forum, and got a confirmation that indeed that means I’ll have a chance to lodge 189 EOI too, I then confronted with my agent, asking if that’s possible, and who knows they still tell me that the points are still 75 (they did not check the latest information from the website) so I insisted them to check and get back to me ASAP, and right after they checked that, they agreed to lodge 189 EOI for me, I then lodged that on 30th August 2018, thinking back if EOI 189 was lodged alongside with EOI 190 on 1st August, I would have got invitation as early as October or November 2018. This is the first regret from using their service.

Speaking of invitation, I’m not entirely sure when I was invited though, as the official results released for December 2018 stating that EOI were invited up to 30th August 2018 at that time (even the hours and minutes are the same as shown on my EOI), but in December my agent told me I wasn’t invited, until November results were released in January, days before the invitation round happened, shows that EOI for November were invited up to 27th August 2018 that time, so I quickly asked my agent whether I have got the chance to get invited on 11th January 2019, then they calmly ask me to prepare to send them all the required documents as they are sure I’ll get invite, and on 11th January, I got the news from them saying that I was invited, of course I was filled with joy, so we finally lodged our visa on 17th January 2019.

While we were waiting during these few months, I requested from my agent whether I can import my application to my own immiaccount just for viewing purposes, he insisted we can’t do that as it will affect them as they will not be able to handle my case anymore if I do so, I then showed lots of proved from the immigration website showing that I can actually do it without changing anything, then after they discussed amongst their management, they finally allowed me to do so (I actually already imported that the moment I asked, asking them is just a courtesy of informing them I would want to do so). After that, when I was checking though the uploaded documents, I noticed that they forgot to upload my spouse’s Ielts score, and I asked them to upload, they even double confirm to me that they have done so during lodgement date (17th Jan 2019), then when I check back again, they uploaded this time, but a day after I asked them to do so, which is 23rd Jan 2019! This is straight up lying to me! This is the second regret from using their service.

And here comes the third one, when I was checking through the immiaccount, I found out that the “IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received” under the message tab, this document clearly states that I did receive my invitation in December 11th! But the invitation pdf that they sent me stated January 11th instead, so I don’t know whether they are changing the date in the invitation pdf or there’s actually some system error on immigration website though, so yea, that’s my 3rd regret or 1st confusion there.

Anyhow, I got the grant today, which I should be thanking god for that, and everyone of you that have helped me in this forum, including @Bandish and @PrettyIsotonic, you guys helped me so much, thanks.

P/S: I actually did not submit any bank statements, tax statements and pf statements, which got me worried at first as my agent said I don’t need to submit that, and the fact that I don’t know whether I should trust them anymore or not, but I gambled this by trusting them one last time, lol.


----------



## molaboy

Ria Varma said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congrats to all who received their grants.
> 
> CO contact is a punishment and the waiting is like a hell. Does anyone recived grant recently from CO sophie since I suspect is she really working with DHA or left the organisation. I am planning to send enquiry form after 29-April (7months wait).
> Any positive advises are accepted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria.
> 
> Ps: Already I am depressed, so dont pass negative comments.


I'm in the same situation as you,I guess we all need to just wait and pray.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ahmzzz said:


> Hi team,
> 
> I had a 3rd CO contact today(apparently got 3 different CO's assigned lol) asking for more info s56.
> 
> Stating:* Please provide cities/countries and reason for visits for these periods of travel:
> 27 March 2017 to 1 May 2017
> 30 November 2018 to 6 January 2019*
> 
> I did travel during these dates to back home and I just noticed that I am idiot enough to tick NO in Q. 18 in form 80(I missed "visiting own country" mentioned there).
> 
> However, CO hasn't mentioned to upload form 80 again.
> 
> In this case should I just upload a MS word written with the requested answers(plus tickets for more proof), or a new form 80?
> 
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated


I would upload answers in a statutory declaration (or equivalent in your country) format.

Hopefully the last CO contact!


----------



## Ria Varma

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did you click the Information Provided button on 29/12/2018 or 9/1/2019?
> 
> The processing time now is 9-11 months, so you are within global processing time limits, don't feel singled out.
> 
> Usually after a CO contact folks wait 2-4 months for their file to be revisited, given the Christmas shutdown / January slowdown, yours might be around the corner



Yes I did that on 29-12-2018 and it is inactive now. Medicals submitted-I can see that in my application. 
Oh is it agin 9-11 months? since I am seeing it as 6-7 months.
I wish they will see my application since I completed 4 months on wait after CO contact.

Anyway thanks for your reply. Good luck.

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## Marcus_1104

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Congratulations Marcus, please share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


Hi Sasidhar,

timeline as below:

Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Code 263111 
PTE First 20/06/2018 S/W/R/L 84/68/78/76 
ACS Submitted 12/06/2018
ACS +VE result 30/07/2018
Age 30 | Edu 15 | LANG 10 | Exp 10 | Aus Study 5 |
EOI DoE 189 30/08/2018 70 Points
AUS PCC: 21 Jan 2019
Malaysia PCC: 30 Jan 2019
Medical: 8 Feb 2019

ITA: 11 Jan 2019
Lodged: 17 Jan 2019
Grant: 16 Apr 2019
IED: 21 Nov 2019


----------



## SG

Marcus_1104 said:


> ok, here comes the details, it's a pretty long one though. lol
> 
> It all started out when me and my wife travelled back to Australia April last year(2018) for one last traveling before she gave birth to our lovely daughter, and both of us cried out loud when we landed to Brisbane, a place where we used to called it home to the both of us, as we get to know each other there, then got into a relationship, then a long distance relationship as we have gone back to our home country back in 2013, Malaysia for me and Taiwan for her. We sure miss this place so much, and we have decided to make a come back to this place and wanted to raise our daughter in this lovely country, so we started out seeking for agent when we were back to Malaysia, it was May 2018 that time.
> 
> After the initial meeting with my agent, we have started to prepare for everything, English test, skill assessments, personal information etc, got my PTE results in 20th June 2018, ACS positive results on 30th July 2018, we then quickly lodge EOI for 190 for both Victoria and NSW on 1st August 2018, as we were told by our agent that we would get invited in a few months time with 70+5, and we didn’t lodge EOI for 189 that time as he told us that there’s no chance for 70 pointers on 2631 at that time, which is true, as that time the scores were still sitting on 75 points, but silly me doesn’t know that we can actually lodge that too together so that if the points dropped at least I’m at an earlier EOI date.
> 
> Then things changed when I saw the results from July 2018 being released on 23rd August 2018, seeing the points dropped to 70, I then quickly asked around in this forum, and got a confirmation that indeed that means I’ll have a chance to lodge 189 EOI too, I then confronted with my agent, asking if that’s possible, and who knows they still tell me that the points are still 75 (they did not check the latest information from the website) so I insisted them to check and get back to me ASAP, and right after they checked that, they agreed to lodge 189 EOI for me, I then lodged that on 30th August 2018, thinking back if EOI 189 was lodged alongside with EOI 190 on 1st August, I would have got invitation as early as October or November 2018. This is the first regret from using their service.
> 
> Speaking of invitation, I’m not entirely sure when I was invited though, as the official results released for December 2018 stating that EOI were invited up to 30th August 2018 at that time (even the hours and minutes are the same as shown on my EOI), but in December my agent told me I wasn’t invited, until November results were released in January, days before the invitation round happened, shows that EOI for November were invited up to 27th August 2018 that time, so I quickly asked my agent whether I have got the chance to get invited on 11th January 2019, then they calmly ask me to prepare to send them all the required documents as they are sure I’ll get invite, and on 11th January, I got the news from them saying that I was invited, of course I was filled with joy, so we finally lodged our visa on 17th January 2019.
> 
> While we were waiting during these few months, I requested from my agent whether I can import my application to my own immiaccount just for viewing purposes, he insisted we can’t do that as it will affect them as they will not be able to handle my case anymore if I do so, I then showed lots of proved from the immigration website showing that I can actually do it without changing anything, then after they discussed amongst their management, they finally allowed me to do so (I actually already imported that the moment I asked, asking them is just a courtesy of informing them I would want to do so). After that, when I was checking though the uploaded documents, I noticed that they forgot to upload my spouse’s Ielts score, and I asked them to upload, they even double confirm to me that they have done so during lodgement date (17th Jan 2019), then when I check back again, they uploaded this time, but a day after I asked them to do so, which is 23rd Jan 2019! This is straight up lying to me! This is the second regret from using their service.
> 
> And here comes the third one, when I was checking through the immiaccount, I found out that the “IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received” under the message tab, this document clearly states that I did receive my invitation in December 11th! But the invitation pdf that they sent me stated January 11th instead, so I don’t know whether they are changing the date in the invitation pdf or there’s actually some system error on immigration website though, so yea, that’s my 3rd regret or 1st confusion there.
> 
> Anyhow, I got the grant today, which I should be thanking god for that, and everyone of you that have helped me in this forum, including @Bandish and @PrettyIsotonic, you guys helped me so much, thanks.
> 
> P/S: I actually did not submit any bank statements, tax statements and pf statements, which got me worried at first as my agent said I don’t need to submit that, and the fact that I don’t know whether I should trust them anymore or not, but I gambled this by trusting them one last time, lol.


Heartiest Congratulations once again Marcus  All the best


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hi guys!! Today is the 2nd Anniversary of my wedding day and the day has finally came! I have got my Direct Grant today with my wife and daughter!!! thank you so much for all the guidance that were given from this forum. will share more details in my next post later today.
> 
> @Bandish! where are you sis?!! you predicted 30th Apr but i got it way earlier than that! haha, thank you so much for giving me that date as i prayed to God everyday saying that any date before the date will be a miracle to me, and yet God has given me this miracle.



Congrats Marcus...can u pls post Ur timelines...I can't see them may be because I logged in from mobile..Thanks


----------



## Marcus_1104

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Congrats Marcus...can u pls post Ur timelines...I can't see them may be because I logged in from mobile..Thanks


Hi V.vamsikowshik, i've shared the timeline few post above you. Thanks


----------



## Marcus_1104

SG said:


> Heartiest Congratulations once again Marcus  All the best


Thanks SG, wishing you a speedy grant too  you are a great help to this forum as i can see, happy to have you here.

on a side note, does your username SG stands for Speedy Grant? hahahaha


----------



## Marcus_1104

Marcus_1104 said:


> ok, here comes the details, it's a pretty long one though. lol
> 
> It all started out when me and my wife travelled back to Australia April last year(2018) for one last traveling before she gave birth to our lovely daughter, and both of us cried out loud when we landed to Brisbane, a place where we used to called it home to the both of us, as we get to know each other there, then got into a relationship, then a long distance relationship as we have gone back to our home country back in 2013, Malaysia for me and Taiwan for her. We sure miss this place so much, and we have decided to make a come back to this place and wanted to raise our daughter in this lovely country, so we started out seeking for agent when we were back to Malaysia, it was May 2018 that time.
> 
> After the initial meeting with my agent, we have started to prepare for everything, English test, skill assessments, personal information etc, got my PTE results in 20th June 2018, ACS positive results on 30th July 2018, we then quickly lodge EOI for 190 for both Victoria and NSW on 1st August 2018, as we were told by our agent that we would get invited in a few months time with 70+5, and we didn’t lodge EOI for 189 that time as he told us that there’s no chance for 70 pointers on 2631 at that time, which is true, as that time the scores were still sitting on 75 points, but silly me doesn’t know that we can actually lodge that too together so that if the points dropped at least I’m at an earlier EOI date.
> 
> Then things changed when I saw the results from July 2018 being released on 23rd August 2018, seeing the points dropped to 70, I then quickly asked around in this forum, and got a confirmation that indeed that means I’ll have a chance to lodge 189 EOI too, I then confronted with my agent, asking if that’s possible, and who knows they still tell me that the points are still 75 (they did not check the latest information from the website) so I insisted them to check and get back to me ASAP, and right after they checked that, they agreed to lodge 189 EOI for me, I then lodged that on 30th August 2018, thinking back if EOI 189 was lodged alongside with EOI 190 on 1st August, I would have got invitation as early as October or November 2018. This is the first regret from using their service.
> 
> Speaking of invitation, I’m not entirely sure when I was invited though, as the official results released for December 2018 stating that EOI were invited up to 30th August 2018 at that time (even the hours and minutes are the same as shown on my EOI), but in December my agent told me I wasn’t invited, until November results were released in January, days before the invitation round happened, shows that EOI for November were invited up to 27th August 2018 that time, so I quickly asked my agent whether I have got the chance to get invited on 11th January 2019, then they calmly ask me to prepare to send them all the required documents as they are sure I’ll get invite, and on 11th January, I got the news from them saying that I was invited, of course I was filled with joy, so we finally lodged our visa on 17th January 2019.
> 
> While we were waiting during these few months, I requested from my agent whether I can import my application to my own immiaccount just for viewing purposes, he insisted we can’t do that as it will affect them as they will not be able to handle my case anymore if I do so, I then showed lots of proved from the immigration website showing that I can actually do it without changing anything, then after they discussed amongst their management, they finally allowed me to do so (I actually already imported that the moment I asked, asking them is just a courtesy of informing them I would want to do so). After that, when I was checking though the uploaded documents, I noticed that they forgot to upload my spouse’s Ielts score, and I asked them to upload, they even double confirm to me that they have done so during lodgement date (17th Jan 2019), then when I check back again, they uploaded this time, but a day after I asked them to do so, which is 23rd Jan 2019! This is straight up lying to me! This is the second regret from using their service.
> 
> And here comes the third one, when I was checking through the immiaccount, I found out that the “IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received” under the message tab, this document clearly states that I did receive my invitation in December 11th! But the invitation pdf that they sent me stated January 11th instead, so I don’t know whether they are changing the date in the invitation pdf or there’s actually some system error on immigration website though, so yea, that’s my 3rd regret or 1st confusion there.
> 
> Anyhow, I got the grant today, which I should be thanking god for that, and everyone of you that have helped me in this forum, including @Bandish and @PrettyIsotonic, you guys helped me so much, thanks.
> 
> P/S: I actually did not submit any bank statements, tax statements and pf statements, which got me worried at first as my agent said I don’t need to submit that, and the fact that I don’t know whether I should trust them anymore or not, but I gambled this by trusting them one last time, lol.


some correction here, should be the "View application" under Application Home tab.


----------



## omkar13

vinay_1187 said:


> I am submitting my VISA application and submit almost all documents under all heads on screen. Clicking the *Next* button says below:
> 
> Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> 
> 
> Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time
> 
> Any suggestions OR shall I ignore the message.


I did got the same message while submitting my application. In my case it was because of Police Clearance Certificate. After attaching PCC the message was no more. I believe you have missed some important evidence document which the application portal is looking for. 

Why don't you crosscheck if you have uploaded all the necessary documents and upload it if missing and try again.


----------



## diakov

Golden Mail

221111 Accountant General 
ITA 11.11.18
23.11.18 Visa Loged
15.03.19 CO Contact 
dependant applicant experience proof for entire life from all countries, no points claimed
military certificate
02.04.19 Additional docs provided
16.04.19 Golden Mail for both

Thanks for everyone and good luck


----------



## vikrshar

Congratulations!!


diakov said:


> Golden Mail
> 
> 221111 Accountant General
> ITA 11.11.18
> 23.11.18 Visa Loged
> 15.03.19 CO Contact
> dependant applicant experience proof for entire life from all countries, no points claimed
> military certificate
> 02.04.19 Additional docs provided
> 16.04.19 Golden Mail for both
> 
> Thanks for everyone and good luck


----------



## Rosun

diakov said:


> Golden Mail
> 
> 221111 Accountant General
> ITA 11.11.18
> 23.11.18 Visa Loged
> 15.03.19 CO Contact
> dependant applicant experience proof for entire life from all countries, no points claimed
> military certificate
> 02.04.19 Additional docs provided
> 16.04.19 Golden Mail for both
> 
> Thanks for everyone and good luck


Congratulations 🇦🇺


----------



## AliNaqi

*same lodgement date*



majjji said:


> As I'm also awaiting a response from my CO so I am following this thread too as it seems inevitable to have my outcome in 2019. Good luck to all those waiting for their grants in 2019, as there is a long gap of Christmas holidays now. May this new year brings happiness in the form of visa grants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Dear Majjji,
I lodged my application on 29th Aug 2018, contacted by CO on 27th Nov 2018 for spouse academic documents and PCC. However, I responded to CO on 6th Dec 2018. I have no idea why till then no contact being made by the CO.
What's the reason for your CO contact???


----------



## PSA

diakov said:


> Golden Mail
> 
> 221111 Accountant General
> ITA 11.11.18
> 23.11.18 Visa Loged
> 15.03.19 CO Contact
> dependant applicant experience proof for entire life from all countries, no points claimed
> military certificate
> 02.04.19 Additional docs provided
> 16.04.19 Golden Mail for both
> 
> Thanks for everyone and good luck


Congrats! What "02.04.19 Additional docs provided" . - What additional docs you provided?


----------



## SG

diakov said:


> Golden Mail
> 
> 221111 Accountant General
> ITA 11.11.18
> 23.11.18 Visa Loged
> 15.03.19 CO Contact
> dependant applicant experience proof for entire life from all countries, no points claimed
> military certificate
> 02.04.19 Additional docs provided
> 16.04.19 Golden Mail for both
> 
> Thanks for everyone and good luck


Congratulations diakov


----------



## teny.peter

Got it finally 😃😃. Eoi lodged 11 November. CO contacted on 26 Feb. Replied to Co on March 11. Grant on 17 April. Code:261313


----------



## Divkasi

teny.peter said:


> Got it finally 😃😃. Eoi lodged 11 November. CO contacted on 26 Feb. Replied to Co on March 11. Grant on 17 April. Code:261313




Congratulations


----------



## yverma

teny.peter said:


> Got it finally 😃😃. Eoi lodged 11 November. CO contacted on 26 Feb. Replied to Co on March 11. Grant on 17 April. Code:261313


Congratulations...who is your CO?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

teny.peter said:


> Got it finally 😃😃. Eoi lodged 11 November. CO contacted on 26 Feb. Replied to Co on March 11. Grant on 17 April. Code:261313


Congratulations teny.peter


----------



## Famedevon

Waiting for Grant. Visa Lodged on 27th December.


----------



## SG

Famedevon said:


> Waiting for Grant. Visa Lodged on 27th December.


Wish you a speedy Grant soon.


----------



## akkash

*Non-Migrating Family Members showing in attach documents and health assessment sectio*

Hi Everyone,

I am confused as to why 

Q1. my brother (only direct family I have) is showing on my 

health assessment as [NAME] - no examination required
attach document section as [NAME] - Required - Form 80 (0 attachments out of 60)
Additional Documents - Other Documents

He is not under age and he is not migrating with me so why is this showing? Can anyone help me with this?

Q2. I am not claiming points for any work experience however in the attach documents in the required documents section it asks for Work Experience- Australian, Evidence of.

I did state that I am working in the industry in my occupation but I am not claiming points for it neither in my EOI or in my visa application.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

akkash said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am confused as to why
> 
> Q1. my brother (only direct family I have) is showing on my
> 
> health assessment as [NAME] - no examination required
> attach document section as [NAME] - Required - Form 80 (0 attachments out of 60)
> Additional Documents - Other Documents
> 
> He is not under age and he is not migrating with me so why is this showing? Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Q2. I am not claiming points for any work experience however in the attach documents in the required documents section it asks for Work Experience- Australian, Evidence of.
> 
> I did state that I am working in the industry in my occupation but I am not claiming points for it neither in my EOI or in my visa application.


1 - Did you list him as a member of your family unit somewhere earlier on in the application? If no, perhaps it is a bug.

2 - I had this too (but for offshore evidence requested) despite not claiming work experience. I just didn't upload anything, and when prompted to provide a reason why I said something to the effect of, "I am not claiming any offshore skilled employment points, hence I am not providing any evidence of offshore employment. The offshore employment I have included in my application is purely for DHA's record keeping purposes, and not for any points claimed towards my skilled visa". Didn't have any issues.


----------



## akkash

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - Did you list him as a member of your family unit somewhere earlier on in the application? If no, perhaps it is a bug.
> 
> 2 - I had this too (but for offshore evidence requested) despite not claiming work experience. I just didn't upload anything, and when prompted to provide a reason why I said something to the effect of, "I am not claiming any offshore skilled employment points, hence I am not providing any evidence of offshore employment. The offshore employment I have included in my application is purely for DHA's record keeping purposes, and not for any points claimed towards my skilled visa". Didn't have any issues.


I wrote about family details in form 80 and the application as well under "non-migrating family members' I went through my application thoroughly with the agent so dont know why this is showing.

Also, thanks for the rely to question 2. That makes sense. Although I don't want a CO contact.    It already takes ages


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Same, lodged visa on 29th Nov. No response yet.
Is there anyone from November who has not got any response yet?


----------



## SG

Abhijeet2712 said:


> Same, lodged visa on 29th Nov. No response yet.
> Is there anyone from November who has not got any response yet?


Wishing you a speedy Grant soon Abhijeet.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

akkash said:


> I wrote about family details in form 80 and the application as well under "non-migrating family members' I went through my application thoroughly with the agent so dont know why this is showing.
> 
> Also, thanks for the rely to question 2. That makes sense. Although I don't want a CO contact.    It already takes ages


Ah that's why, your brother is not a member of your family unit so you shouldn't have listed him anywhere as migrating/non-migrating.

You could submit through the Update Us tab a notification of incorrect answers 

Definition of member of family unit is here:
MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.12 Member of the family unit

Basically just spouse / children - not siblings / parents.


----------



## Abhijeet2712

SG said:


> Abhijeet2712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same, lodged visa on 29th Nov. No response yet.
> Is there anyone from November who has not got any response yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you a speedy Grant soon Abhijeet.
Click to expand...


Thanks SG


----------



## Rosun

teny.peter said:


> Got it finally 😃😃. Eoi lodged 11 November. CO contacted on 26 Feb. Replied to Co on March 11. Grant on 17 April. Code:261313


What was reason for CO contact? Congratulations 🇦🇺.


----------



## akkash

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ah that's why, your brother is not a member of your family unit so you shouldn't have listed him anywhere as migrating/non-migrating.
> 
> You could submit through the Update Us tab a notification of incorrect answers
> 
> Definition of member of family unit is here:
> MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - REG 1.12 Member of the family unit
> 
> Basically just spouse / children - not siblings / parents.


Thank you so much @PrettyIsotonic. I will talk to my agent. How can an agent make such mistakes. Sigh.


----------



## vinay_1187

omkar13 said:


> I did got the same message while submitting my application. In my case it was because of Police Clearance Certificate. After attaching PCC the message was no more. I believe you have missed some important evidence document which the application portal is looking for.
> 
> Why don't you crosscheck if you have uploaded all the necessary documents and upload it if missing and try again.


Though I cross check all and nothing seems wrong to me.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vinay_1187 said:


> Though I cross check all and nothing seems wrong to me.


Is there any "required" field that is empty?

For me it was evidence of overseas work experience, although I wasn't claiming any overseas work experience.

I just didn't upload anything, and when prompted to provide a reason why I said something to the effect of, "I am not claiming any offshore skilled employment points, hence I am not providing any evidence of offshore employment. The offshore employment I have included in my application is purely for DHA's record keeping purposes, and not for any points claimed towards my skilled visa". 

Didn't have any issues.


----------



## vinay_1187

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Is there any "required" field that is empty?
> 
> For me it was evidence of overseas work experience, although I wasn't claiming any overseas work experience.
> 
> I just didn't upload anything, and when prompted to provide a reason why I said something to the effect of, "I am not claiming any offshore skilled employment points, hence I am not providing any evidence of offshore employment. The offshore employment I have included in my application is purely for DHA's record keeping purposes, and not for any points claimed towards my skilled visa".
> 
> Didn't have any issues.


*
Seems I am making a serious mistake. I just read my application form in details *

My employment starts from 29-Sep-2009.
ACS deducted 2 Years and issues me ACS considering form Sep-2011 only.

So in my VISA application what dates should be passed for this employment.


----------



## teny.peter

Rosun said:


> teny.peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it finally 😃😃. Eoi lodged 11 November. CO contacted on 26 Feb. Replied to Co on March 11. Grant on 17 April. Code:261313
> 
> 
> 
> What was reason for CO contact? Congratulations 🇦🇺.
Click to expand...

Co contacted for adding wife's alias name in australian pcc


----------



## rhapsody

vinay_1187 said:


> Though I cross check all and nothing seems wrong to me.


That message will come if you have left any of the categories empty without uploading any document. The immiaccount application expects at least one document uploaded in each of the category/section and categories are derived based on your input in the 17-page form prior to the upload document screen. I think the message is generated based on that simple validation and nothing else.

It was showing for me when I had left the name change evidence section empty. When I uploaded it, the message didn't show up. So please check whether you have any sections present there without any documents attached.

Please note that you may have to upload the same document under multiple categories. For example, if you had uploaded Passport under the evidence of birth or age, the same has to uploaded again under Travel document. You can't leave the travel document section empty thinking you have uploaded it elsewhere.

If the missing document is something you can get in couple of days, I think it is better to lodge after getting it. If it is going to take time, then you may proceed without uploading.


----------



## vinay_1187

rhapsody said:


> That message will come if you have left any of the categories empty without uploading any document. The immiaccount application expects at least one document uploaded in each of the category/section and categories are derived based on your input in the 17-page form prior to the upload document screen. I think the message is generated based on that simple validation and nothing else.
> 
> It was showing for me when I had left the name change evidence section empty. When I uploaded it, the message didn't show up. So please check whether you have any sections present there without any documents attached.
> 
> Please note that you may have to upload the same document under multiple categories. For example, if you had uploaded Passport under the evidence of birth or age, the same has to uploaded again under Travel document. You can't leave the travel document section empty thinking you have uploaded it elsewhere.
> 
> If the missing document is something you can get in couple of days, I think it is better to lodge after getting it. If it is going to take time, then you may proceed without uploading.


Yes it makes perfect Sense. I have not filled the form 1229 for my 2.5 Years Baby.
Showing the consent of both parents to allow Australian PR to this baby.

I just uploaded

Passport
Date of Birth
National ID card for my Baby.


Anything else I have to fill for our dependent < 18 Years of age.


----------



## Kaur preet

Hi guys
I lodged 189 on 21 november, CO contact -18 feb for spouse functional english, requested invoice on 20 feb. 
still waiting 
Anyone else waiting since that
Cheers


----------



## rhapsody

vinay_1187 said:


> Yes it makes perfect Sense. I have not filled the form 1229 for my 2.5 Years Baby.
> 
> Showing the consent of both parents to allow Australian PR to this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> I just uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> Passport
> 
> Date of Birth
> 
> National ID card for my Baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else I have to fill for our dependent < 18 Years of age.


I didn't upload form 1229. I think it is only required if there is a non-migrating parent. 

I uploaded birth certificate alone under evidence of custody.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

AliNaqi said:


> Dear Majjji,
> 
> I lodged my application on 29th Aug 2018, contacted by CO on 27th Nov 2018 for spouse academic documents and PCC. However, I responded to CO on 6th Dec 2018. I have no idea why till then no contact being made by the CO.
> 
> What's the reason for your CO contact???


Applications lodged in the middle of the previous year are steadily being processed. I hope to see some movement in such cases in the upcoming week after national holidays. 

P.S. My CO contact was regarding PCC.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## asad.chem

AliNaqi said:


> Dear Majjji,
> I lodged my application on 29th Aug 2018, contacted by CO on 27th Nov 2018 for spouse academic documents and PCC. However, I responded to CO on 6th Dec 2018. I have no idea why till then no contact being made by the CO.
> What's the reason for your CO contact???


Dear Ali, 

My visa lodgement date is also 29th Aug, contacted by CO on the same 27th Nov 2018 and replied to them on 13th Dec. 
Like you and Majji, am also waiting for my grant. It seems, there is something wrong with this 29th Aug date. Let's hope things get better and we get grant in this month.

Regards,


----------



## yverma

asad.chem said:


> Dear Ali,
> 
> 
> 
> My visa lodgement date is also 29th Aug, contacted by CO on the same 27th Nov 2018 and replied to them on 13th Dec.
> 
> Like you and Majji, am also waiting for my grant. It seems, there is something wrong with this 29th Aug date. Let's hope things get better and we get grant in this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Raise complaint through feedback. You will get results. I got my grant after 3 days of complaint.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## nkvijayran

*Granted*

Hi Guys,

I *got my Grant today*. Below is the glimpse of my journey in 10 points:

1.	Started in 2017, gave *PTE first attempt (got 65+) in March 2017*.
2.	*ACS - May 2017*
3.	*EOI submitted with 65 points - June 2017*
4.	*Waited till Dec 2017 for invite* but didn’t get it. So decided to upgrade my PTE score.
5.	*Got my desired 20 points in 11th attempt in Oct 2018*. It was very very tough period of cracking the PTE.
6.	EOI points increased to 75 and I *was about to lose 5 points on age* in Dec 2018, so desperately needed invite before Dec 2018.
7.	*By GOD’S Grace got invite in Nov 2018*.
8.	*VISA lodged in Nov 2018*.
9.	Got *CO contact in Feb 2019* for spouse english.
10.	*Got my Grant in April 2019*

I want to thank by my heart to all the people in the forum who helped me in staying positive throughout this *ROLLER COASTER* journey. I congratulate all the people who are getting their grants and I give my best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant eagerly.

*Just believe in "THE GOD".*

ANZCO - 261313
EOI - June 2017
PTE (20 points) – Oct 2018
Invite - Nov 2018
VISA Lodged - Nov 2018
CO Contact - Feb 2019
Grant - April 2019


----------



## nkvijayran

*Immiaccount*

Hi,

Is Immiaccount required after getting the Grant?

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## gvbrin

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I *got my Grant today*. Below is the glimpse of my journey in 10 points:
> 
> 1.Started in 2017, gave *PTE first attempt (got 65+) in March 2017*.
> 2.*ACS - May 2017*
> 3.*EOI submitted with 65 points - June 2017*
> 4.*Waited till Dec 2017 for invite* but didn’t get it. So decided to upgrade my PTE score.
> 5.*Got my desired 20 points in 11th attempt in Oct 2018*. It was very very tough period of cracking the PTE.
> 6.EOI points increased to 75 and I *was about to lose 5 points on age* in Dec 2018, so desperately needed invite before Dec 2018.
> 7.*By GOD’S Grace got invite in Nov 2018*.
> 8.*VISA lodged in Nov 2018*.
> 9.Got *CO contact in Feb 2019* for spouse english.
> 10.*Got my Grant in April 2019*
> 
> I want to thank by my heart to all the people in the forum who helped me in staying positive throughout this *ROLLER COASTER* journey. I congratulate all the people who are getting their grants and I give my best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant eagerly.
> 
> *Just believe in "THE GOD".*
> 
> ANZCO - 261313
> EOI - June 2017
> PTE (20 points) – Oct 2018
> Invite - Nov 2018
> VISA Lodged - Nov 2018
> CO Contact - Feb 2019
> Grant - April 2019




Congrats brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

nkvijayran said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I *got my Grant today*. Below is the glimpse of my journey in 10 points:
> 
> 1.	Started in 2017, gave *PTE first attempt (got 65+) in March 2017*.
> 2.	*ACS - May 2017*
> 3.	*EOI submitted with 65 points - June 2017*
> 4.	*Waited till Dec 2017 for invite* but didn’t get it. So decided to upgrade my PTE score.
> 5.	*Got my desired 20 points in 11th attempt in Oct 2018*. It was very very tough period of cracking the PTE.
> 6.	EOI points increased to 75 and I *was about to lose 5 points on age* in Dec 2018, so desperately needed invite before Dec 2018.
> 7.	*By GOD’S Grace got invite in Nov 2018*.
> 8.	*VISA lodged in Nov 2018*.
> 9.	Got *CO contact in Feb 2019* for spouse english.
> 10.	*Got my Grant in April 2019*
> 
> I want to thank by my heart to all the people in the forum who helped me in staying positive throughout this *ROLLER COASTER* journey. I congratulate all the people who are getting their grants and I give my best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant eagerly.
> 
> *Just believe in "THE GOD".*
> 
> ANZCO - 261313
> EOI - June 2017
> PTE (20 points) – Oct 2018
> Invite - Nov 2018
> VISA Lodged - Nov 2018
> CO Contact - Feb 2019
> Grant - April 2019


Congratulations nkvijayran


----------



## nkvijayran

*Thanks*



gvbrin said:


> Congrats brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks gvbrin


----------



## nkvijayran

*Thanks*



SG said:


> Congratulations nkvijayran


Thanks SG


----------



## NB

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Immiaccount required after getting the Grant?
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


YES

You will need it to update your passport numbers in future

Cheers


----------



## NB

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Immiaccount required after getting the Grant?
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


YES

You will need it to update your passport numbers in future

Cheers


----------



## omkar13

vinay_1187 said:


> *
> Seems I am making a serious mistake. I just read my application form in details *
> 
> My employment starts from 29-Sep-2009.
> ACS deducted 2 Years and issues me ACS considering form Sep-2011 only.
> 
> So in my VISA application what dates should be passed for this employment.


You should add experience from 29 Sep 2009 as non relevant and experience after Sep 2011 as relevant. 

The application portal thinks you are claiming points for experience and that's why its was asking to provide evidence before submitting the application.


----------



## NB

vinay_1187 said:


> *
> Seems I am making a serious mistake. I just read my application form in details *
> 
> My employment starts from 29-Sep-2009.
> ACS deducted 2 Years and issues me ACS considering form Sep-2011 only.
> 
> So in my VISA application what dates should be passed for this employment.


Have you already got the invite and paid the visa fees ?

Cheers


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi NB, 

I doubt my agent have changed the password of my Immiaccount after the grant, I don't know why. 

Can I create another immiaccount and pull my application there? Would that bring all my correspondences in my new account? 

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## NB

nkvijayran said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I doubt my agent have changed the password of my Immiaccount after the grant, I don't know why.
> 
> Can I create another immiaccount and pull my application there? Would that bring all my correspondences in my new account?
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


To import the application you need some basic information like transaction number etc of the original application 

I don’t know if you have those from your earlier correspondence with the agent or it is given in the grant

No harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## nkvijayran

NB said:


> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB,
> 
> I doubt my agent have changed the password of my Immiaccount after the grant, I don't know why.
> 
> Can I create another immiaccount and pull my application there? Would that bring all my correspondences in my new account?
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin
> 
> 
> 
> To import the application you need some basic information like transaction number etc of the original application
> 
> I don’t know if you have those from your earlier correspondence with the agent or it is given in the grant
> 
> No harm in trying
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I have TRN with me and it is also mentioned in the grant letter as well


----------



## NB

nkvijayran said:


> I have TRN with me and it is also mentioned in the grant letter as well


Then I am sure you should be able to import the application 

Try and confirm

Cheers


----------



## HRpola

Bandish said:


> You could get your grant by end of next week...
> 
> Good luck


Thank you soo much Bandish!!
I'm glad to say that we got the grant Yesterday (17th Apr 2019) :angel: just as you predicted  

All the best for everyone who are waiting for their grants !!! cheers!! 
:cheer2:


----------



## Ativsa

I got the grant too yesterday.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Ativsa said:


> I got the grant too yesterday.


Congratulations Atvisa, please share your timeline.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

HRpola said:


> Thank you soo much Bandish!!
> 
> I'm glad to say that we got the grant Yesterday (17th Apr 2019) :angel: just as you predicted
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for everyone who are waiting for their grants !!! cheers!!
> 
> :cheer2:


Congratulations HRpola , please share your timeline.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

NB said:


> Have you already got the invite and paid the visa fees ?
> 
> Cheers


Nopes NB. I am yet to submit the application.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Bandish said:


> You could get your grant by end of next week...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Hi Bandish,

I am following your predictions from a long time , It is great to hear from many members in this group that your predictions are becoming true. 

Can you please predict my case too. I have launched my application on 15th of January this year. I believe, I submitted all the required documents. I applied for visa for me and my wife, I claimed 75 points and no points for spouse.
I have found some applicants who launched application after 15th Jan received grant, so I am feeling anxious.

Many thanks,
Sasidhar

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ativsa

Thank you. My timeline is as below
Invitation to apply - 11 Dec 2018
Lodged Visa - 17th Jan 2019
Direct Grant - 17th April 2019


----------



## ajnewbie

*What are my chances?*

Hello All,

I just started the process to apply for a visa 189 and am currently being assessed by VETASSESS. I am applying as a Construction Project Manager (133111). I currently have 60 points and am hoping to get either 5 or 10 for my work experience (hopefully). What are my chances of getting an invite with 65/70 points? Should I apply for visa 190 as well? Any advice would be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Csp23

ajnewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just started the process to apply for a visa 189 and am currently being assessed by VETASSESS. I am applying as a Construction Project Manager (133111). I currently have 60 points and am hoping to get either 5 or 10 for my work experience (hopefully). What are my chances of getting an invite with 65/70 points? Should I apply for visa 190 as well? Any advice
> would be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


In my view apply 2 EOIs - 1 for 189 and other for 190. Then wait and watch 🙂


----------



## ajnewbie

Csp23 said:


> In my view apply 2 EOIs - 1 for 189 and other for 190. Then wait and watch 🙂


Thank you for your advice. But, can we apply with 2 EOIs? I did not know that. Thank you very much!


----------



## Csp23

ajnewbie said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view apply 2 EOIs - 1 for 189 and other for 190. Then wait and watch 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice. But, can we apply with 2 EOIs? I did not know that. Thank you very much!
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely we can. Infact one can apply as many number of EOIs as they want. But, once the status of any one of your EOI changes from submitted to invited or submitted (not sure on status), then you will not get any further invites.

Request experts in this forum to help better clarify on status change part.


----------



## HRpola

*Hrpola*



sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Congratulations HRpola , please share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


Thank you sasidhar_vadapalli 
My timeline is as follows: 

EOI effective date : 20th Dec 2018
Invitation : 11th Jan 2019
Visa Lodged : 19th Jan 2019 
(we had all the documents ready by the time of invite, but waited for the medicals to get clear)
Visa Grant : 17th Apr 2019


----------



## NB

Csp23 said:


> Yes, definitely we can. Infact one can apply as many number of EOIs as they want. But, once the status of any one of your EOI changes from submitted to invited or submitted (not sure on status), then you will not get any further invites.
> 
> Request experts in this forum to help better clarify on status change part.


Each EOI is independent 
Any status change in any one of them doesn’t affect the others
Even if invited in one of them, the others will keep getting invited , if eligible

That’s why once you receive an invitation you are going to use, withdraw all other EOIs



Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187

Hi NB,

ON my previous post saying:

*Seems I am making a serious mistake. I just read my application form in detail*s 

My employment starts from 29-Sep-2009.
ACS deducted 2 Years and issues me ACS considering form Sep-2011 only.

So in my VISA application what dates should be passed for this employment.

I am yet to submit the application and fees. From this forum I realised I have to split it into 2 parts.

For 1 part I say NO : Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
For ACS evaluation years I have to Say Yes.

Is this OK.

Also What should be the answer for 

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

Regards
Vinay Kumar


----------



## NB

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> ON my previous post saying:
> 
> *Seems I am making a serious mistake. I just read my application form in detail*s
> 
> My employment starts from 29-Sep-2009.
> ACS deducted 2 Years and issues me ACS considering form Sep-2011 only.
> 
> So in my VISA application what dates should be passed for this employment.
> 
> I am yet to submit the application and fees. From this forum I realised I have to split it into 2 parts.
> 
> For 1 part I say NO : Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
> For ACS evaluation years I have to Say Yes.
> 
> Is this OK.
> 
> Also What should be the answer for
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> Regards
> Vinay Kumar


What have you shown in the EOI?
You have claimed points for experience from what date ?
Have you shown the period disallowed by ACS in the EOI and marked it as non relevant ?

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187

NB said:


> What have you shown in the EOI?
> You have claimed points for experience from what date ?
> Have you shown the period disallowed by ACS in the EOI and marked it as non relevant ?
> 
> Cheers


In my EOI I started 29-Sep-2011 instead of year 2009 as ACS says: The following employment after September 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code


----------



## vinay_1187

Hi NB,

It implies i should go as follow

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

It should be Yes

Duration of overseas employment

Should be 5 Years in my Case as I can't choose 8 because ACS deduccted my 2 Years.

What you suggest on this?


----------



## SG

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It implies i should go as follow
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> It should be Yes
> 
> Duration of overseas employment
> 
> Should be 5 Years in my Case as I can't choose 8 because ACS deduccted my 2 Years.
> 
> What you suggest on this?


1. Yes
2. 5 years


----------



## NB

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It implies i should go as follow
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> It should be Yes
> 
> Duration of overseas employment
> 
> Should be 5 Years in my Case as I can't choose 8 because ACS deduccted my 2 Years.
> 
> What you suggest on this?


Both answers in blue are correct

Cheers


----------



## nkvijayran

*Vevo*

Hi NB,

My name "Nitin Kumar" is written under "Given Name" in my passport but in the VEVO details it is written in "Family Name". Is there any issue in this?

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## HuntForAus

I got grant today.

Code - 261312. 
Total points - 75
Invite - 11 Dec 
PCC - 28 Dec
Lodge date - 08-Jan-2019. 
Medical - 08 Feb
CO contact -10-Apr-2019 for PTE score to be send online although already sent.
Grant Date - 18-Apr-2019
IED - 28-DEC-2019.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

HI Guys,

I am almost through with my application and documents and 1 more confusion to clarify.

Though I am not claiming my Partner points but I do have all education proof and work related proof for my WIfe but I do not understand under which head I should upload these documents with my application.


----------



## SG

HuntForAus said:


> I got grant today.
> 
> Code - 261312.
> Total points - 75
> Invite - 11 Dec
> PCC - 28 Dec
> Lodge date - 08-Jan-2019.
> Medical - 08 Feb
> CO contact -10-Apr-2019 for PTE score to be send online although already sent.
> Grant Date - 18-Apr-2019
> IED - 28-DEC-2019.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations  and All the Best


----------



## SG

vinay_1187 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am almost through with my application and documents and 1 more confusion to clarify.
> 
> Though I am not claiming my Partner points but I do have all education proof and work related proof for my WIfe but I do not understand under which head I should upload these documents with my application.


Hi Vinay,

After you have completed paying the visa fees, you can upload the documents for spouse under "Other Documents" in Spouse's Document section.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

HuntForAus said:


> I got grant today.
> 
> Code - 261312.
> Total points - 75
> Invite - 11 Dec
> PCC - 28 Dec
> Lodge date - 08-Jan-2019.
> Medical - 08 Feb
> CO contact -10-Apr-2019 for PTE score to be send online although already sent.
> Grant Date - 18-Apr-2019
> IED - 28-DEC-2019.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. That was super quick.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrshar

Hello Everyone,

I just check my ImmiAccount and processing time showing as 6 months to 6 months. Does anyone has same processing time showing? 
Also, this processing time they calculate it from date of submission of application or from last update in the application?? Can anyone suggest?


----------



## Manaal Kamra

vikrshar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just check my ImmiAccount and processing time showing as 6 months to 6 months. Does anyone has same processing time showing?
> Also, this processing time they calculate it from date of submission of application or from last update in the application?? Can anyone suggest?


Yup .I see the same timeline

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmzzz

*6 to 6 months*



Manaal Kamra said:


> Yup .I see the same timeline
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


Yes, I see the same.

It could just be a glitch as they have other ongoing issues too with Immi accounts.
Or else, they might have changed the global processing times again and haven't updated on the website yet?

Experts can clarify this better.


----------



## RockyRaj

nkvijayran said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> My name "Nitin Kumar" is written under "Given Name" in my passport but in the VEVO details it is written in "Family Name". Is there any issue in this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nitin




I do have the same situation without Surname in passport and in VEVO the name is in family name and given name is empty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

Just Paid the fees for my wife, kid and myself which counts to be AUD 6570 + AUD 86.72 (TAX Total : *6656.72* via HDFC ForexPlus Card

Can now see the below positivity on my IMMi account.

1. App Status as Received
2. Estimated Processing Times : 6 months to 6 months
3. Health clearance provided – no action required, As I did before as per NB suggestion.


Many thanks to all the folks who made this Ride unforgetable and *especially NB* who always gives the best suggestions and feedback and clarify any silly docubt of we people here.

Best of luck to all others in the same boat and next mission is I guess to have the grant.


----------



## ravias

Dear Forum people,

Just saw someone's comment on CO contact as follows:
"CO contacted to for evidence of functional English for my 3 year old daughter"

Is functional ID proof required for such small kids also? If so, what proof is required to be submitted?


----------



## NB

ravias said:


> Dear Forum people,
> 
> Just saw someone's comment on CO contact as follows:
> "CO contacted to for evidence of functional English for my 3 year old daughter"
> 
> Is functional ID proof required for such small kids also? If so, what proof is required to be submitted?


The co is overworked and has confused the age
They are also humans

No such evidence is required for a child
Minimum age Criteria is 18

Cheers


----------



## rhapsody

vinay_1187 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am almost through with my application and documents and 1 more confusion to clarify.
> 
> Though I am not claiming my Partner points but I do have all education proof and work-related proof for my WIfe but I do not understand under which head I should upload these documents with my application.


What is the evidence you are submitting for spouse functional English? If it is a letter from college/school then evidence of functional English is also a relevant section for uploading degree certificate/transcripts.


----------



## JT86

Hi All,

Glad to inform you that my wife and I received our grants on 17th April 2019 after 216 days of lodgment and 143 days post CO contact.

Thanks to all the folks who have been such a big help and have maintained the positivity throughout. Special shoutout to bandish, saif for always being a constant source of support.

For all those waiting for their grants, will keep you guys in prayer! All the best, it's just around the corner.😀


----------



## Divkasi

JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I received our grants on 17th April 2019 after 216 days of lodgment and 143 days post CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who have been such a big help and have maintained the positivity throughout. Special shoutout to bandish, saif for always being a constant source of support.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, will keep you guys in prayer! All the best, it's just around the corner.😀




Congratulations


----------



## Rosun

JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I received our grants on 17th April 2019 after 216 days of lodgment and 143 days post CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who have been such a big help and have maintained the positivity throughout. Special shoutout to bandish, saif for always being a constant source of support.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, will keep you guys in prayer! All the best, it's just around the corner.😀


Congratulations 🇦🇺


----------



## SG

JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I received our grants on 17th April 2019 after 216 days of lodgment and 143 days post CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who have been such a big help and have maintained the positivity throughout. Special shoutout to bandish, saif for always being a constant source of support.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, will keep you guys in prayer! All the best, it's just around the corner.😀


Congratulations JT86


----------



## shellady

vinay_1187 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It implies i should go as follow
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> It should be Yes
> 
> Duration of overseas employment
> 
> Should be 5 Years in my Case as I can't choose 8 because ACS deduccted my 2 Years.
> 
> What you suggest on this?


Hi,

I would like to share my experience on this one. I have been employed since 2007 but there is 1 month gap (unemployed) between my first and 2nd company. Applied for ACS on 2018. Since ACS always deducts 2 yrs from the *last 10 yrs of employment*, I will not reach range of 8-10 yrs (highest point) as it will always be only 7y and 11mos; unless I wait for tenure in my current company to reach 10 yrs. My friend advised that Immigration assesses employment differently. Hence, my answer to first question was Yes and to second was 8-10. 

But answers should be consistent with what you have declared in EOI. So if you declared in EOI 5 as the number of years employed, then same should be in your application.

In addition, in the section listing employment. I just put actual start date of my employment.


----------



## vinay_1187

rhapsody said:


> What is the evidence you are submitting for spouse functional English? If it is a letter from college/school then evidence of functional English is also a relevant section for uploading degree certificate/transcripts.


Yes, I got the letter from her college saying all the examination was in *English *only.


----------



## vinay_1187

shellady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share my experience on this one. I have been employed since 2007 but there is 1 month gap (unemployed) between my first and 2nd company. Applied for ACS on 2018. Since ACS always deducts 2 yrs from the *last 10 yrs of employment*, I will not reach range of 8-10 yrs (highest point) as it will always be only 7y and 11mos; unless I wait for tenure in my current company to reach 10 yrs. My friend advised that Immigration assesses employment differently. Hence, my answer to first question was Yes and to second was 8-10.
> 
> But answers should be consistent with what you have declared in EOI. So if you declared in EOI 5 as the number of years employed, then same should be in your application.
> 
> In addition, in the section listing employment. I just put actual start date of my employment.


Yes I answered it as "*Yes*" further for the time ACS deducted my ecxperience I split my experience into *2 lines* for 1st, i said not claiming any points and for 2nd I said yes claiming points.

Offcourse I keep the dates in line with my EOI only.


----------



## sunnypandya

*Congratulations on the VISA!*



JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I received our grants on 17th April 2019 after 216 days of lodgment and 143 days post CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who have been such a big help and have maintained the positivity throughout. Special shoutout to bandish, saif for always being a constant source of support.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, will keep you guys in prayer! All the best, it's just around the corner.😀


Many many congratulations! Have read your posts before. I am waiting for my VISA too. And all the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## vinay_1187

sunnypandya said:


> Many many congratulations! Have read your posts before. I am waiting for my VISA too. And all the best for the journey ahead.


I just submitted my application yesterday and want to know from which e-mail ID CO contact happen and is this a madate that CO contact will defenitely happen.


----------



## NB

vinay_1187 said:


> I just submitted my application yesterday and want to know from which e-mail ID CO contact happen and is this a madate that CO contact will defenitely happen.


Many cases including mine go directly from Received to grant
Co will contact you only if something is missing

You have to relax
The grant will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## sambitc

*Incorrect Answere*

Hi,

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
No

Accidentally I have marked this as No while filling up the form. I have provided the details in "Notification of incorrect answer(s)". Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> No
> 
> Accidentally I have marked this as No while filling up the form. I have provided the details in "Notification of incorrect answer(s)". Do I need to do anything else?


It’s sufficient 
I hope you can see that in the list of documents 

Cheers


----------



## sambitc

NB said:


> It’s sufficient
> I hope you can see that in the list of documents
> 
> Cheers


Yes. I do see "Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)" under my documents. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> Yes. I do see "Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)" under my documents.
> 
> Thanks.


Then you are safe

Cheers


----------



## gunajoe

Praise to be god.Got our grant on 11-Apr-2019. (Wife as primary applicant, with spouse points)
ANZSCO 261313

Invite: 11-Oct-2018 - 75points

Applied: 07-Nov-2018

Medical: 01-Dec-2018

CO contacted: 20-Feb-2019 for employment reference on employer letter head and PF statements.

Grant: 11-Apr-2019

First entry date: 25-Oct-2019

I am silent member of his group. I would like to thank the forum for guiding me.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck!


gunajoe said:


> Praise to be god.Got our grant on 11-Apr-2019. (Wife as primary applicant, with spouse points)


----------



## asad.chem

JT86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I received our grants on 17th April 2019 after 216 days of lodgment and 143 days post CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who have been such a big help and have maintained the positivity throughout. Special shoutout to bandish, saif for always being a constant source of support.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, will keep you guys in prayer! All the best, it's just around the corner.😀


Once more, Congratulations. This Morning started with 2 good news. One was yours and 2nd was of poojag. Both of you got your grants today. I am very happy for you guys. And it further strengthens my hopes.


----------



## JT86

asad.chem said:


> JT86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I received our grants on 17th April 2019 after 216 days of lodgment and 143 days post CO contact.
> 
> Thanks to all the folks who have been such a big help and have maintained the positivity throughout. Special shoutout to bandish, saif for always being a constant source of support.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, will keep you guys in prayer! All the best, it's just around the corner.😀
> 
> 
> 
> Once more, Congratulations. This Morning started with 2 good news. One was yours and 2nd was of poojag. Both of you got your grants today. I am very happy for you guys. And it further strengthens my hopes.
Click to expand...

Thanks divkasi, rosun, sg, sunnypandya, asad for ur wishes ! 😀


----------



## Divkasi

gunajoe said:


> Praise to be god.Got our grant on 11-Apr-2019. (Wife as primary applicant, with spouse points)
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> Invite: 11-Oct-2018 - 75points
> 
> Applied: 07-Nov-2018
> 
> Medical: 01-Dec-2018
> 
> CO contacted: 20-Feb-2019 for employment reference on employer letter head and PF statements.
> 
> Grant: 11-Apr-2019
> 
> First entry date: 25-Oct-2019
> 
> I am silent member of his group. I would like to thank the forum for guiding me.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## ipsprabhu

Hi Friends, Is there a way to know the status of the 189 visa application other than Immi account? I had a case office request for state police certificate and my spouse educational certificates on 25th Feb 2019. I uploaded those documents in Immi portal on 5th March 2019. At that time the status changed to 'Further assessment'. From then on until now, there is no activity in my application. I emailed homeaffairs.gov.au requesting an update on my application but no reply. Usually how long does it take after a CO request to finalize the application?

Thanks,
Senthil Prabhu.


----------



## NB

ipsprabhu said:


> Hi Friends, Is there a way to know the status of the 189 visa application other than Immi account? I had a case office request for state police certificate and my spouse educational certificates on 25th Feb 2019. I uploaded those documents in Immi portal on 5th March 2019. At that time the status changed to 'Further assessment'. From then on until now, there is no activity in my application. I emailed homeaffairs.gov.au requesting an update on my application but no reply. Usually how long does it take after a CO request to finalize the application?
> 
> Thanks,
> Senthil Prabhu.


You an call them up and as
They will be able to confirm if they have received the documents or not and if any more documents are pending at your end
beyond that they will not be able to help

You can never be sure how long it will take
You will have to wait patiently for the next co contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

ipsprabhu said:


> Hi Friends, Is there a way to know the status of the 189 visa application other than Immi account? I had a case office request for state police certificate and my spouse educational certificates on 25th Feb 2019. I uploaded those documents in Immi portal on 5th March 2019. At that time the status changed to 'Further assessment'. From then on until now, there is no activity in my application. I emailed homeaffairs.gov.au requesting an update on my application but no reply. Usually how long does it take after a CO request to finalize the application?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Senthil Prabhu.


On the same boat. Submitted on 01st March. No update from the Department. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N

gunajoe said:


> Praise to be god.Got our grant on 11-Apr-2019. (Wife as primary applicant, with spouse points)
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> Invite: 11-Oct-2018 - 75points
> 
> Applied: 07-Nov-2018
> 
> Medical: 01-Dec-2018
> 
> CO contacted: 20-Feb-2019 for employment reference on employer letter head and PF statements.
> 
> Grant: 11-Apr-2019
> 
> First entry date: 25-Oct-2019
> 
> I am silent member of his group. I would like to thank the forum for guiding me.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Congrats.

Employment reference on company letterhead for current or previous company?

What documents you have submitted for employment before co contact?

Thanks,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

ipsprabhu said:


> Hi Friends, Is there a way to know the status of the 189 visa application other than Immi account? I had a case office request for state police certificate and my spouse educational certificates on 25th Feb 2019. I uploaded those documents in Immi portal on 5th March 2019. At that time the status changed to 'Further assessment'. From then on until now, there is no activity in my application. I emailed homeaffairs.gov.au requesting an update on my application but no reply. Usually how long does it take after a CO request to finalize the application?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Senthil Prabhu.


Nomally 3 months for an update from the update date. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abjacob

Hey, Maybe being a paranoid here, but had to clear my mind..

I submitted my visa - 189 application today. Later, I figured out that few pages in form 80 which I uploaded had changed its orientation from portrait to landscape. (Pages - 5, 6, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 15). All other pages are portrait oriented. 

Should I be worried?


----------



## NB

abjacob said:


> Hey, Maybe being a paranoid here, but had to clear my mind..
> 
> I submitted my visa - 189 application today. Later, I figured out that few pages in form 80 which I uploaded had changed its orientation from portrait to landscape. (Pages - 5, 6, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 15). All other pages are portrait oriented.
> 
> Should I be worried?


As long as the data is not corrupted, and all answers are appearing where they should, you need not worry

Check the file closely to ensure that it’s not corrupted 

Cheers


----------



## abjacob

NB said:


> As long as the data is not corrupted, and all answers are appearing where they should, you need not worry
> 
> Check the file closely to ensure that it’s not corrupted
> 
> Cheers



Thank you. The file is not corrupted. Data is fine.


----------



## gunajoe

Da__N said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Employment reference on company letterhead for current or previous company?
> 
> What documents you have submitted for employment before co contact?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Employment reference letter from all employers.
Previously, we submitted SD from the senior colleague for RnR and relieving letter, pslips, form 26AS.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA

gunajoe said:


> Employment reference letter from all employers.
> Previously, we submitted SD from the senior colleague for RnR and relieving letter, pslips, form 26AS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



They asked for RnR only for the companies you claimed points or for all companies even for those nit claiming points?


----------



## saurabhpluto

gunajoe said:


> Employment reference letter from all employers.
> Previously, we submitted SD from the senior colleague for RnR and relieving letter, pslips, form 26AS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


How did you manage that on employment reference letter. I seriously pray they don't ask me for one of my companies. It is a cumbersome process with that company. 

These days they aren't accepting SD's? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sczachariah

Hello Friends,

Needed some expert opinion on the following question in Visa Application : 

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before invitation to lodge this application.

Yes/No ??

Does overseas here means everywhere outside Australia or countries other than your usual country of employment ??


----------



## pradeepnr

*Query regarding passport renewal after receiving grant*

Hello All,

I got my PR grant in Feb 2019, Currently I am in India, planning to travel to Australia after two months. 

My question is, my passport(India) validity is till Feb-2020, Can I apply for renewal of passport now ?
- I have not made the first entry yet, if I apply for passport renewal, then the passport number will change, will this be a problem ?

Regards,
Pradeepnr


----------



## NB

pradeepnr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my PR grant in Feb 2019, Currently I am in India, planning to travel to Australia after two months.
> 
> My question is, my passport(India) validity is till Feb-2020, Can I apply for renewal of passport now ?
> - I have not made the first entry yet, if I apply for passport renewal, then the passport number will change, will this be a problem ?
> 
> Regards,
> Pradeepnr


You can renew the passport without any problems

Just update the new number through Immiaccount once you get it

Recheck in VEVO that it’s done after a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## pradeepnr

NB said:


> You can renew the passport without any problems
> 
> Just update the new number through Immiaccount once you get it
> 
> Recheck in VEVO that it’s done after a couple of days
> 
> Cheers


Thanks so much for the response


----------



## gunajoe

PSA said:


> They asked for RnR only for the companies you claimed points or for all companies even for those nit claiming points?


In our case, only for the applicable companies for which we claimed the points

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunajoe

saurabhpluto said:


> How did you manage that on employment reference letter. I seriously pray they don't ask me for one of my companies. It is a cumbersome process with that company.
> 
> These days they aren't accepting SD's?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


It's purely random and differs case to case.

It's better to have atleast one employment reference letter with the letter head. 
Anyways it all depends on the CO. 

If they ask for, then don't have any option other than to submit them

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## niko2222

Hi once you initially enter on a 189 PR. visa. how long can you leave the county for ? and is it awkward to do ?


----------



## NB

niko2222 said:


> Hi once you initially enter on a 189 PR. visa. how long can you leave the county for ? and is it awkward to do ?


You can enter and leave the country as many times as you want and for as long as you want
There is no question of it being awkward 

However, remember that at the end of 5 years, the travel rights expire, and if you need to travel out of Australia you will need a RRV 155 which will give you travel rights for further 5 years and that will be issued only if you have lived in Australia for at least 2 years out of 5 

Also if you apply for citizenship, they may not grant you the same if you have too many foreign visits

Cheers


----------



## vikrshar

Any grant for today??


----------



## NB

vikrshar said:


> Any grant for today??


It’s an Holiday in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Divkasi

Is Tuesday holiday in Australia


----------



## Kemmie

No. Work has started today.


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

Guys, I have a question on mirror account. I have lodged my 189 Visa (261313) on Jan 18th. Since then wait game mode is on. 

The status in the mirror account is still "received". From several comments in the thread, it sounds like a grant or CO contact is probable after 90 days. 

Now the question. Will the status change if one of the above happens, and does the message section gets updated with the query from CO in case of a contact ?



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Guys, I have a question on mirror account. I have lodged my 189 Visa (261313) on Jan 18th. Since then wait game mode is on.
> 
> The status in the mirror account is still "received". From several comments in the thread, it sounds like a grant or CO contact is probable after 90 days.
> 
> Now the question. Will the status change if one of the above happens, and does the message section gets updated with the query from CO in case of a contact. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hi Sangeeth,

Everyone's case is unique.

No one can predict if a case will get a CO contact or a Direct Grant.

There are times when the status directly changes from "Received" status to "Finalised".

Have a look at this - ImmiAccount – What does the status of
my application in ImmiAccount mean: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

SG said:


> Hi Sangeeth,
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's case is unique.
> 
> 
> 
> No one can predict if a case will get a CO contact or a Direct Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> There are times when the status directly changes from "Received" status to "Finalised".
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at this - ImmiAccount – What does the status of
> 
> my application in ImmiAccount mean: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon!


Thanks for your wishes, SG.

My question was regarding the CO contact itself. Whether the message section in mirror account gets updated with the query or only Agent get to know in case of one?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Thanks for your wishes, SG.
> 
> My question was regarding the CO contact itself. Whether the message section in mirror account gets updated with the query or only Agent get to know in case of one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


The same email sent to the registered email address will be available in the message tab. So you can view the same of you have CO contact. And more over the status sometimes will be received only. So better to check message tab whenever you check your application status. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> The same email sent to the registered email address will be available in the message tab. So you can view the same of you have CO contact. And more over the status sometimes will be received only. So better to check message tab whenever you check your application status.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Thanks, sudarshanreddy09. This is very useful information. I will keep an eye on messages tab.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

No grant today!!!


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Visa form filling in immi account*

I have Few doubts in filling the online application for SC190 visa. Experts, can you please help me with this.


Page 3 "Other names / spellings"
I have a different spelling for my name - How to handle this?
Example, passport spelling is 'Prabhu' Birth Certificate spelling is 'Prabu'.[note: All the education and employment records are as per passport spelling]
what can I enter in "Give details" Section?


Page 13	"Employment history" 
My R&R Letter, ACS letter, EOI has only last designation, but I actually had 3 designations. How should I do designation breakup single entry or multiple? [note: I have my designation mentioned in my monthly payslips, but do not have any other proof of promotion]

For all my employment I mentioned generic duties as below. Is it fine?
Description of duties
1) Researching on new mobile application technologies.
2) Analyse client requirements.
3) Designing software products.
4) Coding software solutions as per the client requirements.
5) Performing unit testing for mobile applications.


Page 15	Previous countries of residence
Should I give details of business visits to other countries?
Example, I travelled to Qatar 3 times [3months + 2 months + 2 months]


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have Few doubts in filling the online application for SC190 visa. Experts, can you please help me with this.
> 
> 
> Page 3 "Other names / spellings"
> I have a different spelling for my name - How to handle this?
> Example, passport spelling is 'Prabhu' Birth Certificate spelling is 'Prabu'.[note: All the education and employment records are as per passport spelling]
> what can I enter in "Give details" Section?
> 
> 
> Page 13	"Employment history"
> My R&R Letter, ACS letter, EOI has only last designation, but I actually had 3 designations. How should I do designation breakup single entry or multiple? [note: I have my designation mentioned in my monthly payslips, but do not have any other proof of promotion]
> 
> For all my employment I mentioned generic duties as below. Is it fine?
> Description of duties
> 1) Researching on new mobile application technologies.
> 2) Analyse client requirements.
> 3) Designing software products.
> 4) Coding software solutions as per the client requirements.
> 5) Performing unit testing for mobile applications.
> 
> 
> Page 15	Previous countries of residence
> Should I give details of business visits to other countries?
> Example, I travelled to Qatar 3 times [3months + 2 months + 2 months]


Having the correct spelling in the birth certificate is very important
Can you get it corrected ?

Cheers


----------



## SG

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have Few doubts in filling the online application for SC190 visa. Experts, can you please help me with this.
> 
> 
> Page 3 "Other names / spellings"
> I have a different spelling for my name - How to handle this?
> Example, passport spelling is 'Prabhu' Birth Certificate spelling is 'Prabu'.[note: All the education and employment records are as per passport spelling]
> what can I enter in "Give details" Section?
> 
> 
> Page 13	"Employment history"
> My R&R Letter, ACS letter, EOI has only last designation, but I actually had 3 designations. How should I do designation breakup single entry or multiple? [note: I have my designation mentioned in my monthly payslips, but do not have any other proof of promotion]
> 
> For all my employment I mentioned generic duties as below. Is it fine?
> Description of duties
> 1) Researching on new mobile application technologies.
> 2) Analyse client requirements.
> 3) Designing software products.
> 4) Coding software solutions as per the client requirements.
> 5) Performing unit testing for mobile applications.
> 
> 
> Page 15	Previous countries of residence
> Should I give details of business visits to other countries?
> Example, I travelled to Qatar 3 times [3months + 2 months + 2 months]


1. Submit a Name Affidavit – https://www.immihelp.com/immigration/sample-one-same-person-affidavit.html

As "NB" mentioned, get your name changed in Birth Certificate.

2. Give your last designation as you mentioned your R&R Letter, ACS letter, EOI has that.

3. Business trip / Vacation trips - all details you can mention.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Is any grants reported today?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

NB said:


> Having the correct spelling in the birth certificate is very important
> Can you get it corrected ?
> 
> Cheers





SG said:


> 1. Submit a Name Affidavit – https://www.immihelp.com/immigration/sample-one-same-person-affidavit.html
> 
> As "NB" mentioned, get your name changed in Birth Certificate.
> 
> 2. Give your last designation as you mentioned your R&R Letter, ACS letter, EOI has that.
> 
> 3. Business trip / Vacation trips - all details you can mention.



Hi NB, SG.

My birth certificate name is spelt as "Prabu", but somehow my 10th exam results came with spelling "Prabhu". As I was a minor back then, my father had published in the gazette that, my name is changed to "Prabhu". Now, I have the gazette publication for the change of name. How can I proceed with this?


----------



## Joy000

Dear all,

For 189, i ( Primary applicant) have uploaded following documents for me and spouse. Please confirm if these are suffice :
1) Birth Certificate ( Me and Spouse)
2) All education - 10,12,Bachelor ( Me and Spouse)
3) Employment ( Me and Spouse) offer , referral , employment , Payslips 
4) ACS ( Me and Spouse)
5) PTE ( Me and Spouse)
6) PCC ( Me and Spouse)
7) Form 80 ( Me and Spouse)
8) Passport ( Me and Spouse)
9) passport photo ( Me and Spouse)
10) My ITRs , PF statements , Form 16 , Bank statements 

Best Regards


----------



## NB

Joy000 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> For 189, i ( Primary applicant) have uploaded following documents for me and spouse. Please confirm if these are suffice :
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Me and Spouse)
> 2) All education - 10,12,Bachelor ( Me and Spouse)
> 3) Employment ( Me and Spouse) offer , referral , employment , Payslips
> 4) ACS ( Me and Spouse)
> 5) PTE ( Me and Spouse)
> 6) PCC ( Me and Spouse)
> 7) Form 80 ( Me and Spouse)
> 8) Passport ( Me and Spouse)
> 9) passport photo ( Me and Spouse)
> 10) My ITRs , PF statements , Form 16 , Bank statements
> 
> Best Regards


Form 1221 comes to mind 
Upload the complete set of documents you submitted to ACS for skills assessment for both 

Cheers


----------



## falcon22

Hi NB. I did my acs assessment in July 2017. And I got an invite in Feb 2019. There is no change in role, company or designation during this time. Can points be claimed for the duration post acs assessment till invite date.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi Experts,

Can you please point to file name convention for attachments.

I am a single applicant.


----------



## nkvijayran

Hi NB, 

Can secondary applicant travel alone without primary applicant for the first time for VISA validation to Australia?

Thanks
Nitin


----------



## NB

nkvijayran said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Can secondary applicant travel alone without primary applicant for the first time for VISA validation to Australia?
> 
> Thanks
> Nitin


Absolutely no issues

Cheers


----------



## nkvijayran

nb said:


> nkvijayran said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi nb,
> 
> can secondary applicant travel alone without primary applicant for the first time for visa validation to australia?
> 
> Thanks
> nitin[/quote
> 
> absolutely no issues
> 
> 
> thanks nb
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please point to file name convention for attachments.
> 
> I am a single applicant.


Firstname_lastname_passport
TCS_reference_letter
ACS_skills_assessment

Ensure that you do not give any spaces in the name and the CO can understand what’s in the file easily by just glancing at the name

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi NB, SG.
> 
> My birth certificate name is spelt as "Prabu", but somehow my 10th exam results came with spelling "Prabhu". As I was a minor back then, my father had published in the gazette that, my name is changed to "Prabhu". Now, I have the gazette publication for the change of name. How can I proceed with this?


SG, NB, Experts - Can you please answer this


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> SG, NB, Experts - Can you please answer this


If you want any question answered by me specifically, please post on my thread

The link is given in my signature 

Cheers


----------



## vikrshar

No grant news these days. Is this because of election planned in Australia??


sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Is any grants reported today?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

Hi NB/Experts,

I applied via an agent in the last week of November 2018, however didn't get a CO contact or any status update on my mirror account. I will be switching to a new company next month. Prior to this, I had already filed a 1022 form explaing change of Circumstances where in my wife left job and current address changed. In case, I don't get a grant or CO contact by next month, what would you recommend as in how to update the case or should that be left as is considering no points were claimed for the new employment.

Thanks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

Divkasi said:


> Is Tuesday holiday in Australia





Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Guys, I have a question on mirror account. I have lodged my 189 Visa (261313) on Jan 18th. Since then wait game mode is on.
> 
> The status in the mirror account is still "received". From several comments in the thread, it sounds like a grant or CO contact is probable after 90 days.
> 
> Now the question. Will the status change if one of the above happens, and does the message section gets updated with the query from CO in case of a contact ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Actually, I am sailing in the same boat but just 2 months prior to your application. No status change, CO contact, anything. Btw, since you do have access to a mirror account, it's best to check the messages section on the mirrored immi account. Normally, it will show application money received confirmation but may show of CO contacted your agent demanding for more information. 

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

vikrshar said:


> No grant news these days. Is this because of election planned in Australia??




One grant is reported in immitracker on 23rd April for occupation 233915


----------



## SG

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi NB, SG.
> 
> My birth certificate name is spelt as "Prabu", but somehow my 10th exam results came with spelling "Prabhu". As I was a minor back then, my father had published in the gazette that, my name is changed to "Prabhu". Now, I have the gazette publication for the change of name. How can I proceed with this?


Hi Prabhu,

Get this done - Name Affidavit - <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## SG

k2rulz said:


> Hi NB/Experts,
> 
> I applied via an agent in the last week of November 2018, however didn't get a CO contact or any status update on my mirror account. I will be switching to a new company next month. Prior to this, I had already filed a 1022 form explaing change of Circumstances where in my wife left job and current address changed. In case, I don't get a grant or CO contact by next month, what would you recommend as in how to update the case or should that be left as is considering no points were claimed for the new employment.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi k2rulz,

1. Sometimes your application status changes from Received to Finalised.

2. Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

SG said:


> Hi Prabhu,
> 
> Get this done - Name Affidavit - <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Thanks SG.


----------



## Harini227

Divkasi said:


> One grant is reported in immitracker on 23rd April for occupation 233915


What is the lodgement date

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Harini227 said:


> What is the lodgement date
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Feb 3rd is lodgement date


----------



## fireblazerr

looks like a very slow week. not many grants .


----------



## k2rulz

SG said:


> Hi k2rulz,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Sometimes your application status changes from Received to Finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon.


Thanks for the kind words.. Eyeing to get one soon ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Any grants reported today?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

fireblazerr said:


> looks like a very slow week. not many grants .


Yeap. Due to Easter holidays 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

Hi guys,
I got my grant today.
Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English 
Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
Grant: 24 April 2019
Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.


----------



## Divkasi

Rosun said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.




Many congratulations


----------



## vikrshar

Congratulation Rosun. At what time you received your golden mail. 


Rosun said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.


----------



## Joy000

NB said:


> Form 1221 comes to mind
> Upload the complete set of documents you submitted to ACS for skills assessment for both
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou NB. my agent said no to 1221, as i am already submitting Form 80, Please suggest. 1221 seems subset of Form 80 only


----------



## mhp3121

Hi guys... i lodged my visa file on 24th dec 2018... i read that few jan 2019 candidate got their visa...so can anyone suggest me any prediction for my case.

TIA


----------



## rianess

Rosun said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.


Bravo! Congratulations!


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Rosun said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

Guys, is there any one in this group who launched their application before Jan 15 th and waiting for their grant/ first response from CO?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## AmanMehta

Hello all 

Have you check the "Australia Official Skill Invitation Round Results 11th April 2019"?


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

AmanMehta said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> Have you check the "Australia Official Skill Invitation Round Results 11th April 2019"?


Anything wrong?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosun

Divkasi said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations
Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## Rosun

vikrshar said:


> Congratulation Rosun. At what time you received your golden mail.
> 
> 
> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.
Click to expand...

3 pm


----------



## Rosun

rianess said:


> Rosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo! Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## fireblazerr

sorry if this question was already discussed , 

Is there any limit on grants every year. once you are invited , is there a chance for grant to be put on hold because of some quota?


----------



## sachin.2

Hi Experts,

Need your advice on following points.

1) I have submitted my application for 189 (Accountant) with 18th Nov 2018 as acknowledgement date by IMMI.
I haven't heard anything till today. No CO contact nor employment check. As its been more than 5 months, is there any steps that i can take?

2) Do DIBP consider first year of work as Training period and not consider as actual experience while factoring points for work experience? Example: If i have a total experience of 8 years in accounting, post completion of education, will authority deduct any month/year stating training phase or will whole 8 years be considered as relevant period?


Regards
Sachin


----------



## saurabhpluto

One question. 

Out of all organizations, I submitted an SD for TCS since the process was cumbersome and time taking. 

Now since I have lodged I proactively want to pursue to get rnr from tcs on the letter head assuming if I get a query tcs will take more time. 

Suggest on that SD that my boss wrote for me was very exhaustive and TCS has a standard to not write more than 4 bullet words. TCS doesn't write the countries where you have worked. 

Just a 4 bullrt point rnr. 

Do you think case officer will ask why the SD is so exhaustive and company rnr is 4 points? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode

any person or known relative travelling bangalore to sydney? may 06th night scoot airlines? needed travel companion

where do i find such info pls


----------



## NB

spirecode said:


> any person or known relative travelling bangalore to sydney? may 06th night scoot airlines? needed travel companion
> 
> where do i find such info pls


Facebook may be a better option, but beware of how much personal information you want to give and trust the respondents 

Cheers


----------



## NB

fireblazerr said:


> sorry if this question was already discussed ,
> 
> Is there any limit on grants every year. once you are invited , is there a chance for grant to be put on hold because of some quota?


There is a quota, but even last year and in all probability this year also it was never hit

So don’t worry on that account 
The checks have gone up and hence the delay in processing 
Also manpower resources have been diverted to citizenship applications as they have blown up and making a stink

Cheers


----------



## lucky_chikna

Hello,
I am an offshore applicant. I lodged my 189 visa application on March 22. I plan to visit an European country for 2-3 days next week.
Do I need to let DIBP know about my travel?


----------



## NB

lucky_chikna said:


> Hello,
> I am an offshore applicant. I lodged my 189 visa application on March 22. I plan to visit an European country for 2-3 days next week.
> Do I need to let DIBP know about my travel?


Anything less then 2 weeks need not be informed 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> Anything less then 2 weeks need not be informed
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


On that I am currently traveling to Europe for 17 days. Do I need to update form 80? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All, it seems some CO take their own sweet time to further respond. My agent was contacted by CO on Mar 21,2019 to reshare the score cards of both the applicants(I am primary and my wife secondary)through pearson website. The requested details were shared within 3 hours of the CO request. The agent even shared the acknowledgement receipt that pearson sent to our emails on the same day. I have seen COs responding swiftly to cases after the contact but in case of no response after the contact it certainly create doubts like the visa being rejected or any other implications. I am not criticizing anyone but the demotivating thoughts do take over your mind especially when the applications filed during the same tenure for the same profile are getting the decisions pretty earlier. Again no bad words or feelings towards anyone as any update of someone receiving the good news do pump up the hopes.

Anzo code : 261313(software engineer)
Application lodged: Dec 03,2018
Pcc submitted : Jan 03,2019

Regards


----------



## NB

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All, it seems some CO take their own sweet time to further respond. My agent was contacted by CO on Mar 21,2019 to reshare the score cards of both the applicants(I am primary and my wife secondary)through pearson website. The requested details were shared within 3 hours of the CO request. The agent even shared the acknowledgement receipt that pearson sent to our emails on the same day. I have seen COs responding swiftly to cases after the contact but in case of no response after the contact it certainly create doubts like the visa being rejected or any other implications. I am not criticizing anyone but the demotivating thoughts do take over your mind especially when the applications filed during the same tenure for the same profile are getting the decisions pretty earlier. Again no bad words or feelings towards anyone as any update of someone receiving the good news do pump up the hopes.
> 
> Anzo code : 261313(software engineer)
> Application lodged: Dec 03,2018
> Pcc submitted : Jan 03,2019
> 
> Regards


It’s darkest before dawn

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*How to upload photo for visa*

I have scanned the Photo front and back[with name and signature] as pdf file. I can see a lot of white space around the photo. 
Like below

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/PublishingImages/incorrect photo scan.jpg

I am confused about how to upload the scanned document as the guidelines show it is wrong. how should I proceed?

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx

Also, the contrast is not good as it is a scanned photo.


----------



## nkvijayran

*What will happen?*

Hi,

Will the 189 VISA holders (who got visa before July 2019) be asked to live in regional areas upon landing (who landed before or after July 2019) as per the recent changes in migration program?

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

nkvijayran said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 189 VISA holders (who got visa before July 2019) be asked to live in regional areas upon landing (who landed before or after July 2019) as per the recent changes in migration program?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Don't think anyone who gets ita before 01 July 2019 will be impacted by any immigration change. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nkvijayran

*Thanks*



saurabhpluto said:


> Don't think anyone who gets ita before 01 July 2019 will be impacted by any immigration change.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks

I hope making initial entry after July 2019 for the VISA (got before July 2019) is also safe in terms of being not affected by the new changes.

What do you say?

Thanks


----------



## muhammad143

*Agriculture consultant*

Please my request 
If any one have agricultural consultant assessment so please shear your experience letter .Im very thankful to you .
It’s my request to all frinds in this pag


----------



## muhammad143

Hi
Please any one available here?


----------



## rhapsody

nkvijayran said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I hope making initial entry after July 2019 for the VISA (got before July 2019) is also safe in terms of being not affected by the new changes.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


There are no proposed changes to 189 visa conditions. Nobody is changing 189 visa conditions to force immigrants to live in regional areas. They are only introducing new visas for that.

Also any new change will only be applicable for future applicants. If you've already applied you are not likely to be impacted. And IED has no relevance in this context.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Das87

In immi tracker i Could see people with same points having later date of lodgement got grants earlier than the others. Any idea, what is the criteria of selecting the applications for processing. From the pattern in the tracker i do undestand that the points play a role here as well.

--------------------------
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 26-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 12-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Das87 said:


> In immi tracker i Could see people with same points having later date of lodgement got grants earlier than the others. Any idea, what is the criteria of selecting the applications for processing. From the pattern in the tracker i do undestand that the points play a role here as well.
> 
> --------------------------
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 26-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 12-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> Grant : Awaiting


Hey buddy, I highly doubt that the points play an important role for visa grant, points may play an important role in invitation though. I have secured above 80 points (same code as yours) for 189 pr but have observed people with less points (again 261313 code) receiving the grant earlier than applicants with 80 or more points. It is more on the CO assigned but rest assured we will get the visa though its taking longer than expected.

Regards


----------



## nkvijayran

*Thanks*



rhapsody said:


> There are no proposed changes to 189 visa conditions. Nobody is changing 189 visa conditions to force immigrants to live in regional areas. They are only introducing new visas for that.
> 
> Also any new change will only be applicable for future applicants. If you've already applied you are not likely to be impacted. And IED has no relevance in this context.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks rhapsody


----------



## Das87

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hey buddy, I highly doubt that the points play an important role for visa grant, points may play an important role in invitation though. I have secured above 80 points (same code as yours) for 189 pr but have observed people with less points (again 261313 code) receiving the grant earlier than applicants with 80 or more points. It is more on the CO assigned but rest assured we will get the visa though its taking longer than expected.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the clarification.. my observation was on the fact that people with 80 points have updated for CO contact (mainly for medicals) within days.


----------



## NB

Das87 said:


> In immi tracker i Could see people with same points having later date of lodgement got grants earlier than the others. Any idea, what is the criteria of selecting the applications for processing. From the pattern in the tracker i do undestand that the points play a role here as well.
> 
> --------------------------
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 26-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 12-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> Grant : Awaiting


You are absolutely mistaken
The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength and quality of the documents that you have submitted 

Points or Anzsco code have absolutely no role to play 

Cheers


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and best wishes!



Rosun said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.


----------



## Das87

NB said:


> You are absolutely mistaken
> The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength and quality of the documents that you have submitted
> 
> Points or Anzsco code have absolutely no role to play
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for clearing my misunderstanding.


----------



## nkvijayran

*Congratulations Rosun*



Rosun said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today.
> Lodged my application: 16 November 2018
> CO contact: 25 February 2019 for functional English
> Replied PTE score: 4 March 2019
> Grant: 24 April 2019
> Many thanks to Bandish, Bsantosh, NB and all members. Wish you all speedy grant.


Congratulations Rosun


----------



## nehraj

HI,

Any idea why slow movement on grants this whole week?


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

nehraj said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why slow movement on grants this whole week?


May be due to Good Friday, Easter and ANZAC day holidays.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## ravias

Phew!! An October lodgement getting a direct grant today. Dunno how long is our wait


----------



## vijgin

Hi All,
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
Current Status: Application Received.
When can i expect the next action?


----------



## RRSha

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> Guys, is there any one in this group who launched their application before Jan 15 th and waiting for their grant/ first response from CO?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


Yes me  I had lodged on Nov and yet no contact from CO nor the DG. Just trying to wait patiently now.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

I have scanned the Photo front and back[with name and signature] as pdf file. I can see a lot of white space around the photo. 
Like below

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...oto scan.jpg

I am confused about how to upload the scanned document as the guidelines show it is wrong. how should I proceed?

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...elp-h1470.aspx

Also, the contrast is not good as it is a scanned photo.


----------



## sczachariah

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have scanned the Photo front and back[with name and signature] as pdf file. I can see a lot of white space around the photo.
> 
> Like below
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...oto scan.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused about how to upload the scanned document as the guidelines show it is wrong. how should I proceed?
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...elp-h1470.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the contrast is not good as it is a scanned photo.




If you have the soft copy of passport size photo, you can export that as pdf while retaining size and then add one more pdf page of same size and enter name. I did this way.

These were old rules when application was paper based and it doesn’t matter much I suppose. You can very well just upload the soft copy. I have friends who have received grant by just doing that.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

sczachariah said:


> If you have the soft copy of passport size photo, you can export that as pdf while retaining size and then add one more pdf page of same size and enter name. I did this way.
> 
> These were old rules when application was paper based and it doesn’t matter much I suppose. You can very well just upload the soft copy. I have friends who have received grant by just doing that.


When I convert photo to Pdf, the pdf size is A4 and is larger than the photo. 

How did you convert the photo to pdf?


----------



## Lovegill

Hi all, I’m onshore applicant, applied 189 on 21st of August 2018. I traveled to India from 12th of December to 29th of January. But I didn’t informed the DHA and I am on student visa. Is it compulsory to inform DHA about my travel. Kindly advise me on this.
Thanks 
Waiting for grant


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

RRSha said:


> sasidhar_vadapalli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, is there any one in this group who launched their application before Jan 15 th and waiting for their grant/ first response from CO?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had lodged on Nov and yet no contact from CO nor the DG. Just trying to wait patiently now.
Click to expand...

Almost similar case, lodged Dec 2018,CO contact in march and patiently waiting since then


----------



## NB

Lovegill said:


> Hi all, I’m onshore applicant, applied 189 on 21st of August 2018. I traveled to India from 12th of December to 29th of January. But I didn’t informed the DHA and I am on student visa. Is it compulsory to inform DHA about my travel. Kindly advise me on this.
> Thanks
> Waiting for grant


It’s advisable to inform the co in case he needs to contact you, so it has to be done before you travel

Now that you are back it’s Not required , unless you have violated any of your student visa conditions 

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

saravanaprabhu said:


> When I convert photo to Pdf, the pdf size is A4 and is larger than the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you convert the photo to pdf?




I used export option in mac preview. It had options to retain the pp size. Dunno about acrobat.


----------



## darkness49

Lovegill said:


> Hi all, I’m onshore applicant, applied 189 on 21st of August 2018. I traveled to India from 12th of December to 29th of January. But I didn’t informed the DHA and I am on student visa. Is it compulsory to inform DHA about my travel. Kindly advise me on this.
> Thanks
> Waiting for grant


Hi, may i please ask you why you still have not received your grant?? Because i am in the same situation. I am on a student visa and lodged my application in November. Maybe we are not prioritised to be reviewed by case officer?what your case?


----------



## darkness49

NB said:


> It’s advisable to inform the co in case he needs to contact you, so it has to be done before you travel
> 
> Now that you are back it’s Not required , unless you have violated any of your student visa conditions
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I am on student visa and waiting for my grant 6 months already. What do you think might be possible reasons for delay?? I start thinking that being on student visa might affect my case.


----------



## Manaal Kamra

Has anyone received grants today?

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkness49

Manaal Kamra said:


> Has anyone received grants today?
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


only 1 person


----------



## Das87

Just a query. The processing time shown in the application is actual or tentative max


----------



## am0gh

IMHO it is a tentative guideline. Depending on the case the decision maybe earlier or later than the time indicated.

Others can confirm.

Good luck!



Das87 said:


> Just a query. The processing time shown in the application is actual or tentative max


----------



## Lovegill

darkness49 said:


> Hi, may i please ask you why you still have not received your grant?? Because i am in the same situation. I am on a student visa and lodged my application in November. Maybe we are not prioritised to be reviewed by case officer?what your case?


I have got 3 CO contacts since the lodgement of visa. My baby born after I lodged visa. 1st CO contact was on 27th of November for baby's passport and birth certificate. 2nd CO contact on 27th feb 2019 for "on the paper health assessment'' (coz Bupa visa medical does not do medical for baby;s under 6 months old) for my baby as he was under 6 months old. Now I got 3rd CO contact on 15th of April for my baby's medical as he is over 6 months now. Medical done on 24th of April.

Hope you will get your grant soon.


----------



## darkness49

Lovegill said:


> I have got 3 CO contacts since the lodgement of visa. My baby born after I lodged visa. 1st CO contact was on 27th of November for baby's passport and birth certificate. 2nd CO contact on 27th feb 2019 for "on the paper health assessment'' (coz Bupa visa medical does not do medical for baby;s under 6 months old) for my baby as he was under 6 months old. Now I got 3rd CO contact on 15th of April for my baby's medical as he is over 6 months now. Medical done on 24th of April.
> 
> Hope you will get your grant soon.


Thank you for information. I hope you will be granted soon!


----------



## vikrshar

Good to hear that you are done with Medical of your baby. Waiting time is really killing us..
{QUOTE=Lovegill;14858368]I have got 3 CO contacts since the lodgement of visa. My baby born after I lodged visa. 1st CO contact was on 27th of November for baby's passport and birth certificate. 2nd CO contact on 27th feb 2019 for "on the paper health assessment'' (coz Bupa visa medical does not do medical for baby;s under 6 months old) for my baby as he was under 6 months old. Now I got 3rd CO contact on 15th of April for my baby's medical as he is over 6 months now. Medical done on 24th of April.

Hope you will get your grant soon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## user1168934

Hi folks,

I received the grant letters this morning for the 189. Pleasantly surprised. I was not expecting a decision before Sept - Oct.

Thanks for all your help over these so many months.

Do I need to accept it or anything anywhere or is that it?
Other than booking a flight for the first entry, what else do I need to do now?


----------



## niko2222

Hi, I Have PR. 189 visa. Do you have to get a new tax file number and abn when you enter australia? I had an old one from a 4 years back.

thanks.


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck with everything!



user1168934 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the grant letters this morning for the 189. Pleasantly surprised. I was not expecting a decision before Sept - Oct.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over these so many months.
> 
> Do I need to accept it or anything anywhere or is that it?
> Other than booking a flight for the first entry, what else do I need to do now?


----------



## NB

darkness49 said:


> Hi NB,
> I am on student visa and waiting for my grant 6 months already. What do you think might be possible reasons for delay?? I start thinking that being on student visa might affect my case.


Not all cases are decided in 6 months

Some cases do take more time and unfortunately yours is one of them
Nothing to get worried about

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Manaal Kamra said:


> Has anyone received grants today?
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


You need not ask everyday 

Most members would probably post in the forum that they got the grant before they tell their families and friends

Cheers


----------



## NB

user1168934 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the grant letters this morning for the 189. Pleasantly surprised. I was not expecting a decision before Sept - Oct.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over these so many months.
> 
> Do I need to accept it or anything anywhere or is that it?
> Other than booking a flight for the first entry, what else do I need to do now?


You need to Celebrate failing which the PR will not be valid 

Cheers


----------



## NB

niko2222 said:


> Hi, I Have PR. 189 visa. Do you have to get a new tax file number and abn when you enter australia? I had an old one from a 4 years back.
> 
> thanks.


TFN and ABN are for life

You may have to change your status in case you were earlier non resident or something 

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

user1168934 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the grant letters this morning for the 189. Pleasantly surprised. I was not expecting a decision before Sept - Oct.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over these so many months.
> 
> Do I need to accept it or anything anywhere or is that it?
> Other than booking a flight for the first entry, what else do I need to do now?




Congratz buddy. Enjoy the moment .

Kindly please share your timelines as well.


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

Got our grant few minutes back. 

Code : 261313
Software engineer
Invite: Jan 11
Lodged : Jan 18
Grant : Apr 26

Wish all aspirants, speedy grant.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fireblazerr

Lovegill said:


> I have got 3 CO contacts since the lodgement of visa. My baby born after I lodged visa. 1st CO contact was on 27th of November for baby's passport and birth certificate. 2nd CO contact on 27th feb 2019 for "on the paper health assessment'' (coz Bupa visa medical does not do medical for baby;s under 6 months old) for my baby as he was under 6 months old. Now I got 3rd CO contact on 15th of April for my baby's medical as he is over 6 months now. Medical done on 24th of April.
> 
> Hope you will get your grant soon.


Is it a rule that they dont do health checks for babies < 6months ? I am in US and the health panel physician did not mention anything about that. i had one CO contact to upload baby passport and birth certificate.


----------



## Lovegill

Its in Australia only.


----------



## Divkasi

user1168934 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the grant letters this morning for the 189. Pleasantly surprised. I was not expecting a decision before Sept - Oct.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over these so many months.
> 
> Do I need to accept it or anything anywhere or is that it?
> Other than booking a flight for the first entry, what else do I need to do now?




Congratulations please share your timelines


----------



## Divkasi

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Got our grant few minutes back.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Software engineer
> Invite: Jan 11
> Lodged : Jan 18
> Grant : Apr 26
> 
> Wish all aspirants, speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## Julyhtet

NB said:


> TFN and ABN are for life
> 
> You may have to change your status in case you were earlier non resident or something
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I had a TFN when I was a student there 9 years ago. Will it be still the same now that I have got the grant. Thanks


----------



## JG

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Got our grant few minutes back.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Software engineer
> Invite: Jan 11
> Lodged : Jan 18
> Grant : Apr 26
> 
> Wish all aspirants, speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

I have launched my visa application on Jan 15 th, I have added a few documents on April 5th, does this delay my grant ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

JG said:


> Congrats.


Thanks JG

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Got our grant few minutes back.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Software engineer
> Invite: Jan 11
> Lodged : Jan 18
> Grant : Apr 26
> 
> Wish all aspirants, speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Onshore or offshore? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

saurabhpluto said:


> Onshore or offshore?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Offshore

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus

Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Got our grant few minutes back.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Software engineer
> Invite: Jan 11
> Lodged : Jan 18
> Grant : Apr 26
> 
> Wish all aspirants, speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus

user1168934 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the grant letters this morning for the 189. Pleasantly surprised. I was not expecting a decision before Sept - Oct.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over these so many months.
> 
> Do I need to accept it or anything anywhere or is that it?
> Other than booking a flight for the first entry, what else do I need to do now?


Congrats buddy!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

Maximus said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10

user1168934 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received the grant letters this morning for the 189. Pleasantly surprised. I was not expecting a decision before Sept - Oct.
> 
> Thanks for all your help over these so many months.
> 
> Do I need to accept it or anything anywhere or is that it?
> Other than booking a flight for the first entry, what else do I need to do now?


I dont think that you have anything left to do except booking your flight.. Dont miss to meet your near n dears, partying and sharing ur case details like EOI n lodgement date, and in CO contacts (if Any)....Congrats...


----------



## NB

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I dont think that you have anything left to do except booking your flight.. Dont miss to meet your near n dears, partying and sharing ur case details like EOI n lodgement date, and in CO contacts (if Any)....Congrats...


Please change the signature colour to black
To read it is a torture for the eyes

Cheers


----------



## waqasashraf03

*Visa Grant awaited*

Dear All,
I got CO contact after 124 days of lodgement for an RnR letter which I submitted after 6 days of CO contact. Its been 179 days in total, I am waiting for the grant. Could anyone please predict my Visa Grant?


----------



## NB

waqasashraf03 said:


> Dear All,
> I got CO contact after 124 days of lodgement for an RnR letter which I submitted after 6 days of CO contact. Its been 179 days in total, I am waiting for the grant. Could anyone please predict my Visa Grant?


No one can predict a grant
Some members who claimed to be doing so, have shut shop

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Manjitsingh

Hello friends,
I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
Occupation- Engineering Technologist
Points- 75
Invite- 11 Jan 2019
Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
Medical- 4 Feb 2019
Received visa- 29 April 2019
Onshore Applicant.
Direct Grant.


----------



## sasidhar_vadapalli

I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.

I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant. 

My timeline is as follows,

Offshore applicant, 189 skilled independent visa for me and my wife ( spouse experience points not claimed)

Age :30 points

PTE: 20 points

Education: 15 points

Experience: 10 points

Total 75 points

PTE: 07thJan 2019 (3rd attempt) I have given the exam on 07th Jan, 3PM, received results on 8th Jan 10AM (L 87, R 88, S 90, W 88)

EA assessment: received a mail from EA on 7 January 2019 at 6.30AM to write full name of college and to update a recent passport size photo (initially I uploaded an old one)

I uploaded at 11AM, With in two hours , they have sent positive assessment letter.

EOI: on 9th Jan I have created EOI for 189, NSW & Victoria

189 invite: 11th Jan, 07:03 PM I received invitation to apply.

I received NSW preinvite by that time , I immediately withdrawn my EOI for NSW and Victoria.

Visa applied on : 15 th January 

In the month of February completed PCC and Medicals , also uploaded spouse medium of instruction certificate

Grant Received: today April 29th 8.23AM

IED: 24 Jan 2020

Thank you all for this wonderful group 



Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231

Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
> Occupation- Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> Invite- 11 Jan 2019
> Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
> Medical- 4 Feb 2019
> Received visa- 29 April 2019
> Onshore Applicant.
> Direct Grant.




Congrats mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
> Occupation- Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> Invite- 11 Jan 2019
> Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
> Medical- 4 Feb 2019
> Received visa- 29 April 2019
> Onshore Applicant.
> Direct Grant.




Congratulations


----------



## Divkasi

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.
> 
> I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows,
> 
> Offshore applicant, 189 skilled independent visa for me and my wife ( spouse experience points not claimed)
> 
> Age :30 points
> 
> PTE: 20 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Total 75 points
> 
> PTE: 07thJan 2019 (3rd attempt) I have given the exam on 07th Jan, 3PM, received results on 8th Jan 10AM (L 87, R 88, S 90, W 88)
> 
> EA assessment: received a mail from EA on 7 January 2019 at 6.30AM to write full name of college and to update a recent passport size photo (initially I uploaded an old one)
> 
> I uploaded at 11AM, With in two hours , they have sent positive assessment letter.
> 
> EOI: on 9th Jan I have created EOI for 189, NSW & Victoria
> 
> 189 invite: 11th Jan, 07:03 PM I received invitation to apply.
> 
> I received NSW preinvite by that time , I immediately withdrawn my EOI for NSW and Victoria.
> 
> Visa applied on : 15 th January
> 
> In the month of February completed PCC and Medicals , also uploaded spouse medium of instruction certificate
> 
> Grant Received: today April 29th 8.23AM
> 
> IED: 24 Jan 2020
> 
> Thank you all for this wonderful group
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## mohit231

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.
> 
> I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows,
> 
> Offshore applicant, 189 skilled independent visa for me and my wife ( spouse experience points not claimed)
> 
> Age :30 points
> 
> PTE: 20 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Total 75 points
> 
> PTE: 07thJan 2019 (3rd attempt) I have given the exam on 07th Jan, 3PM, received results on 8th Jan 10AM (L 87, R 88, S 90, W 88)
> 
> EA assessment: received a mail from EA on 7 January 2019 at 6.30AM to write full name of college and to update a recent passport size photo (initially I uploaded an old one)
> 
> I uploaded at 11AM, With in two hours , they have sent positive assessment letter.
> 
> EOI: on 9th Jan I have created EOI for 189, NSW & Victoria
> 
> 189 invite: 11th Jan, 07:03 PM I received invitation to apply.
> 
> I received NSW preinvite by that time , I immediately withdrawn my EOI for NSW and Victoria.
> 
> Visa applied on : 15 th January
> 
> In the month of February completed PCC and Medicals , also uploaded spouse medium of instruction certificate
> 
> Grant Received: today April 29th 8.23AM
> 
> IED: 24 Jan 2020
> 
> Thank you all for this wonderful group
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk




Congrats... wish you all the best... could you suggest what is medium of instruction certificate for your spouse? And is it something mandatory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Hello experts.

It’s been 6 months visa has lodged. Can we call dha as we have crossed global processing timelines

Visa lodged : 29 October 2018
Anszco code: 261313
Co contact: 1st February ‘19


----------



## ahmzzz

*6 months up*



Divkasi said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> It’s been 6 months visa has lodged. Can we call dha as we have crossed global processing timelines
> 
> Visa lodged : 29 October 2018
> Anszco code: 261313
> Co contact: 1st February ‘19


I have the same question. I have replied to CO for the required info last week and lodgement was 1 NOV. Am i right to call as it's not on me anymore?


----------



## NB

Divkasi said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> It’s been 6 months visa has lodged. Can we call dha as we have crossed global processing timelines
> 
> Visa lodged : 29 October 2018
> Anszco code: 261313
> Co contact: 1st February ‘19


No harm in trying but don’t have too much hopes that it will lead to an expedited decision 

The grant will come in its own sweet time 

Cheers


----------



## NB

mohit231 said:


> Congrats... wish you all the best... could you suggest what is medium of instruction certificate for your spouse? And is it something mandatory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are not claiming spouse points, you have to prove that your spouse has functional English 

There are several ways to prove that and one of them is to give evidence that she studied in an English medium school

Cheers


----------



## gvbrin

Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
> Occupation- Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> Invite- 11 Jan 2019
> Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
> Medical- 4 Feb 2019
> Received visa- 29 April 2019
> Onshore Applicant.
> Direct Grant.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.
> 
> I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows,
> 
> Offshore applicant, 189 skilled independent visa for me and my wife ( spouse experience points not claimed)
> 
> Age :30 points
> 
> PTE: 20 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Total 75 points
> 
> PTE: 07thJan 2019 (3rd attempt) I have given the exam on 07th Jan, 3PM, received results on 8th Jan 10AM (L 87, R 88, S 90, W 88)
> 
> EA assessment: received a mail from EA on 7 January 2019 at 6.30AM to write full name of college and to update a recent passport size photo (initially I uploaded an old one)
> 
> I uploaded at 11AM, With in two hours , they have sent positive assessment letter.
> 
> EOI: on 9th Jan I have created EOI for 189, NSW & Victoria
> 
> 189 invite: 11th Jan, 07:03 PM I received invitation to apply.
> 
> I received NSW preinvite by that time , I immediately withdrawn my EOI for NSW and Victoria.
> 
> Visa applied on : 15 th January
> 
> In the month of February completed PCC and Medicals , also uploaded spouse medium of instruction certificate
> 
> Grant Received: today April 29th 8.23AM
> 
> IED: 24 Jan 2020
> 
> Thank you all for this wonderful group
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk




Congrats Sasi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abjacob

Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
> Occupation- Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> Invite- 11 Jan 2019
> Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
> Medical- 4 Feb 2019
> Received visa- 29 April 2019
> Onshore Applicant.
> Direct Grant.


Congratulations!!


----------



## nimit.s

waqasashraf03 said:


> Dear All,
> I got CO contact after 124 days of lodgement for an RnR letter which I submitted after 6 days of CO contact


You didn't provided it at first place while lodging the VISA application ?
In case you did, what additional information is requested by the CO ?
Please share your experience.
Thanks.


----------



## Das87

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.
> 
> I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows,
> 
> Offshore applicant, 189 skilled independent visa for me and my wife ( spouse experience points not claimed)
> 
> Age :30 points
> 
> PTE: 20 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Total 75 points
> 
> PTE: 07thJan 2019 (3rd attempt) I have given the exam on 07th Jan, 3PM, received results on 8th Jan 10AM (L 87, R 88, S 90, W 88)
> 
> EA assessment: received a mail from EA on 7 January 2019 at 6.30AM to write full name of college and to update a recent passport size photo (initially I uploaded an old one)
> 
> I uploaded at 11AM, With in two hours , they have sent positive assessment letter.
> 
> EOI: on 9th Jan I have created EOI for 189, NSW & Victoria
> 
> 189 invite: 11th Jan, 07:03 PM I received invitation to apply.
> 
> I received NSW preinvite by that time , I immediately withdrawn my EOI for NSW and Victoria.
> 
> Visa applied on : 15 th January
> 
> In the month of February completed PCC and Medicals , also uploaded spouse medium of instruction certificate
> 
> Grant Received: today April 29th 8.23AM
> 
> IED: 24 Jan 2020
> 
> Thank you all for this wonderful group
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


Congrats Sasidhar.. what is your occupation code?


----------



## farhan125

Hopefully people filed their applications during Jan first half (with complete documents) will receive their invitation during May 2019, second Half Jan might go to June/July as per the trend shown on ImmiTracker.

Average time to get grant after first CO contact is around 45-50 days.


----------



## Divkasi

Can someone provide me dha contact number. I tried to look in forum.


----------



## majjji

farhan125 said:


> Hopefully people filed their applications during Jan first half (with complete documents) will receive their invitation during May 2019, second Half Jan might go to June/July as per the trend shown on ImmiTracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Average time to get grant after first CO contact is around 45-50 days.


Trends on immitracker are just a small proportion of the overall cases so they are not enough to deduce results. 

Moreover, every case has different scenarios and grant doesn't solely depends on wait time. It also depends on numerous other factors let alone quality of the case. Therefore, we can't even say that people will get a grant after 45-50 days of CO contact on an average.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
> Occupation- Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> Invite- 11 Jan 2019
> Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
> Medical- 4 Feb 2019
> Received visa- 29 April 2019
> Onshore Applicant.
> Direct Grant.


Congrats on your grant

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.  I am really thankful to NB for promptly responding to my queries.
> 
> I wish everyone in this group a speedy grant.
> 
> My timeline is as follows,
> 
> Offshore applicant, 189 skilled independent visa for me and my wife ( spouse experience points not claimed)
> 
> Age :30 points
> 
> PTE: 20 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Total 75 points
> 
> PTE: 07thJan 2019 (3rd attempt) I have given the exam on 07th Jan, 3PM, received results on 8th Jan 10AM (L 87, R 88, S 90, W 88)
> 
> EA assessment: received a mail from EA on 7 January 2019 at 6.30AM to write full name of college and to update a recent passport size photo (initially I uploaded an old one)
> 
> I uploaded at 11AM, With in two hours , they have sent positive assessment letter.
> 
> EOI: on 9th Jan I have created EOI for 189, NSW & Victoria
> 
> 189 invite: 11th Jan, 07:03 PM I received invitation to apply.
> 
> I received NSW preinvite by that time , I immediately withdrawn my EOI for NSW and Victoria.
> 
> Visa applied on : 15 th January
> 
> In the month of February completed PCC and Medicals , also uploaded spouse medium of instruction certificate
> 
> Grant Received: today April 29th 8.23AM
> 
> IED: 24 Jan 2020
> 
> Thank you all for this wonderful group
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


Congrats on your grant. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhan125

majjji said:


> Trends on immitracker are just a small proportion of the overall cases so they are not enough to deduce results.
> 
> Moreover, every case has different scenarios and grant doesn't solely depends on wait time. It also depends on numerous other factors let alone quality of the case. Therefore, we can't even say that people will get a grant after 45-50 days of CO contact on an average.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I agree with you every case is not ideal.. it is just a rough average. I hope you get yours soon as well.


----------



## mohit231

NB said:


> If you are not claiming spouse points, you have to prove that your spouse has functional English
> 
> 
> 
> There are several ways to prove that and one of them is to give evidence that she studied in an English medium school
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Okay. Thanks a lot mate... I’ve attached my spouse’s PTE result for that so I’m covered  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurkuber

Hello Everyone

Congratulations to all who got grants and all the very best to those waiting.

I recently got mine and am flying to Melbourne next month for a short trip (2-weeks) just kinda of as a recce. I plan to be familiar with the city and meet a few people I know as well as those I don't/get a first hand idea of the places to rent out/ the job market etc.

Also, I'd like to utilise this time to get my stuff in order like - centerlink id, medicare card, DL and bank account if possible.

Any pointers on above would be greatly appreciated. 
I'll add on to this as response whatever my research yields on this.

Cheers
K


Invited: 11/10/2018
Application lodge: 09/12/2018
Grant: 29/03/2019


----------



## sahana rashmi

Congrats


Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
> Occupation- Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> Invite- 11 Jan 2019
> Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
> Medical- 4 Feb 2019
> Received visa- 29 April 2019
> Onshore Applicant.
> Direct Grant.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gaurkuber said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Congratulations to all who got grants and all the very best to those waiting.
> 
> I recently got mine and am flying to Melbourne next month for a short trip (2-weeks) just kinda of as a recce. I plan to be familiar with the city and meet a few people I know as well as those I don't/get a first hand idea of the places to rent out/ the job market etc.
> 
> Also, I'd like to utilise this time to get my stuff in order like - centerlink id, medicare card, DL and bank account if possible.
> 
> Any pointers on above would be greatly appreciated.
> I'll add on to this as response whatever my research yields on this.
> 
> Cheers
> K
> 
> 
> Invited: 11/10/2018
> Application lodge: 09/12/2018
> Grant: 29/03/2019


Except bank account, all other things should be done when you are here for good

Cheers


----------



## NB

mohit231 said:


> Okay. Thanks a lot mate... I’ve attached my spouse’s PTE result for that so I’m covered
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did she take the test ?
Are you aware that the result for the functional English test is valid only for 1 year and not 3?

Cheers


----------



## nehraj

I had lodged application on -30/Oct/2018 and CO contact on 29th Jan 2019. Since then no contact from CO. Also this was for US state PCC. Anybody in similar situation.


----------



## mohit231

NB said:


> When did she take the test ?
> Are you aware that the result for the functional English test is valid only for 1 year and not 3?
> 
> Cheers




She sat for PTE Academic in Dec 2018... I wasn’t aware that functional English has a different validity. PTE scorecard validity is 2 years though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mohit231 said:


> She sat for PTE Academic in Dec 2018... I wasn’t aware that functional English has a different validity. PTE scorecard validity is 2 years though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you are safe
Very few people are aware of this rule
The pte validity has no value
DHA follows its own rules

Cheers


----------



## techievee

What time usually people get grant everyday.? 

I'm seeing many Grant's being reported at 10.30am ist in immi tracker.

Is this time remains same for every grant or its CO who decides the time?

ANZSCO CODE - 261311
EOI - 12 DEC 2018
INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## techievee

Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)
> Occupation- Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> Invite- 11 Jan 2019
> Lodge- 23 Jan 2019
> Medical- 4 Feb 2019
> Received visa- 29 April 2019
> Onshore Applicant.
> Direct Grant.


Congratulations....

ANZSCO CODE - 261311
EOI - 12 DEC 2018
INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## mohit231

NB said:


> Then you are safe
> 
> Very few people are aware of this rule
> 
> The pte validity has no value
> 
> DHA follows its own rules
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Great... Thanks a ton... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

techievee said:


> What time usually people get grant everyday.?
> 
> I'm seeing many Grant's being reported at 10.30am ist in immi tracker.
> 
> Is this time remains same for every grant or its CO who decides the time?
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311
> EOI - 12 DEC 2018
> INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
> LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
> GRANT - WAITING


It can happen at any point of time

No use trying guessing it
It will come when it has to

Cheers


----------



## J123

techievee said:


> What time usually people get grant everyday.?
> 
> I'm seeing many Grant's being reported at 10.30am ist in immi tracker.
> 
> Is this time remains same for every grant or its CO who decides the time?
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311
> EOI - 12 DEC 2018
> INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
> LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
> GRANT - WAITING


There is no fixed time. By the way my case is exactly same as your’s in terms of dates and code. All the best! 🙂


----------



## extreme146

*Reference Letter*

Hi guys,

I have already received positive Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) from Engineers Australia. My question was, after ITA, do we need to submit a reference letter from employer again or the outcome letter along with RSEA is sufficient?


----------



## asad.chem

nehraj said:


> I had lodged application on -30/Oct/2018 and CO contact on 29th Jan 2019. Since then no contact from CO. Also this was for US state PCC. Anybody in similar situation.


Don't need to worry. I applied on 29th Aug, 2018. Got CO contact on 27 Nov, replied it on 13th Aug... Still waiting...


----------



## NB

extreme146 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have already received positive Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) from Engineers Australia. My question was, after ITA, do we need to submit a reference letter from employer again or the outcome letter along with RSEA is sufficient?


You have to submit the entire set of evidence that you used to get the skills assessment again to DHA also

So the reference letter would have to be submitted again 

Cheers


----------



## Abhijeet2712

My status changed from “Received to Initial Assessment”.
What does that mean?


----------



## gvbrin

Abhijeet2712 said:


> My status changed from “Received to Initial Assessment”.
> What does that mean?




You got a CO contact check under message- you will have list of correspondence and details.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck!



Sangeeth.Classic said:


> Got our grant few minutes back.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Software engineer
> Invite: Jan 11
> Lodged : Jan 18
> Grant : Apr 26
> 
> Wish all aspirants, speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

am0gh said:


> Congratulations and good luck!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck!



Manjitsingh said:


> Hello friends,
> I received PR today at 12 noon (Melbourne)


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck!



sasidhar_vadapalli said:


> I am very happy to share with you guys that I received grant for me and my wife at 8.23AM IST today.


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and good luck with your trip!



gaurkuber said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Congratulations to all who got grants and all the very best to those waiting.


----------



## GoAustralia7

Got direct grant yesterday. 8:43am IST
Timeline below:

May 2017: Sparked to pursue PR (Canada)


June-August2017: IELTS prep, got CLB9 (LRWS 8.5, 9, 7, 8.5)


August2017-Jan2018: Chased past employers for reference letters, salary slips etc. Submitted EE profile (Canada)

Jan2018-Mar2018: Eagerly waited for OINP invite. Trends were speaking high cut offs which was not possible to meet (given my age and qualifications) before IELTS score expiry.


March 2018: Sparked to pursue PR (Australia).


March2018-June2018: Wrote reference letters by myself for 3 out of 4 employers and got SD done.* Mid June2018 got positive ACS for 8+ years experience (software engineer). Submitted EOI at 65 points with rhe thought that PTE Will give me +10 and. Explored PTE (dropped IELTS re-attempt)


June2018-November2018: Work pressure, unstable team, had anxiety issues. Wanted to, but couldn't focused on PTE consistently but somehow did preparation.


Nov2018-Dec2018: Surgical strike on PTE, managed to focus, accelerate and plan the exam date - Jan 5, 2019 (first thing to do in New Year) with the hope to crack it and get invited in Jan 11, 2019 round.


Jan 5, 2019 : PTE attempt 3-6pm IST


Jan 6, 2019 few hours past midnight got PTE result in mail box. Straight 90 score. Jumped with Joy*


Jan 6, 2019: Around 8am IST saw the report card. Immediately called my consultant to update my EOI. Soared up to 75 points.


Jan 11, 2019: A minute past midnight (Australia time) got 189 invite. Read that email few minutes post 7pm IST. Jumped with Joy.


Jan 11 - Jan 25: Consultant created the application online for 189 which I scrutinized for every minute detail. Submitted with fees (no doc attached) on Jan 25. Fees was for a family of 3.

Had a deep concern if CO will ask to get. Reference letter from current employer on company letterhead.


Jan 25 - Mar 9: Document upload. Passport renewal for spouse, PCC for both, Medicals.


Mar 9 - April 28: Waiting, checking on groups and forums, following up with consultant. Forgot up all concerns in mind and hoped for direct grant. Consultant suggested to attach latest salary slips of 2019 and also sent mail to DHA for feedback on applications.*


April 29, 2019 8:43am IST: Direct Grant. Could have jumped with Joy but was just outside voting booth. Wife did burst into tears of joy.


Next Steps (not in order)

- Job searches

- Set finances into motion

- Plan on dates (IED)

- resignation

- Travel to Australia


Bottom line (pardon for Hindi): in short it means keep the fire in belly and be passionate about efforts. 

_Dhundne se bhagwan bhi mil jata hai_ and*

_Agar kisi cheez ko dil se chaaho to puri kayanat usey tumse milane ki koshish mein lag jaati hai_



Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sangeeth.Classic

GoAustralia7 said:


> Got direct grant yesterday. 8:43am IST
> Timeline below:
> 
> May 2017: Sparked to pursue PR (Canada)
> 
> 
> June-August2017: IELTS prep, got CLB9 (LRWS 8.5, 9, 7, 8.5)
> 
> 
> August2017-Jan2018: Chased past employers for reference letters, salary slips etc. Submitted EE profile (Canada)
> 
> Jan2018-Mar2018: Eagerly waited for OINP invite. Trends were speaking high cut offs which was not possible to meet (given my age and qualifications) before IELTS score expiry.
> 
> 
> March 2018: Sparked to pursue PR (Australia).
> 
> 
> March2018-June2018: Wrote reference letters by myself for 3 out of 4 employers and got SD done.* Mid June2018 got positive ACS for 8+ years experience (software engineer). Submitted EOI at 65 points with rhe thought that PTE Will give me +10 and. Explored PTE (dropped IELTS re-attempt)
> 
> 
> June2018-November2018: Work pressure, unstable team, had anxiety issues. Wanted to, but couldn't focused on PTE consistently but somehow did preparation.
> 
> 
> Nov2018-Dec2018: Surgical strike on PTE, managed to focus, accelerate and plan the exam date - Jan 5, 2019 (first thing to do in New Year) with the hope to crack it and get invited in Jan 11, 2019 round.
> 
> 
> Jan 5, 2019 : PTE attempt 3-6pm IST
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019 few hours past midnight got PTE result in mail box. Straight 90 score. Jumped with Joy*
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019: Around 8am IST saw the report card. Immediately called my consultant to update my EOI. Soared up to 75 points.
> 
> 
> Jan 11, 2019: A minute past midnight (Australia time) got 189 invite. Read that email few minutes post 7pm IST. Jumped with Joy.
> 
> 
> Jan 11 - Jan 25: Consultant created the application online for 189 which I scrutinized for every minute detail. Submitted with fees (no doc attached) on Jan 25. Fees was for a family of 3.
> 
> Had a deep concern if CO will ask to get. Reference letter from current employer on company letterhead.
> 
> 
> Jan 25 - Mar 9: Document upload. Passport renewal for spouse, PCC for both, Medicals.
> 
> 
> Mar 9 - April 28: Waiting, checking on groups and forums, following up with consultant. Forgot up all concerns in mind and hoped for direct grant. Consultant suggested to attach latest salary slips of 2019 and also sent mail to DHA for feedback on applications.*
> 
> 
> April 29, 2019 8:43am IST: Direct Grant. Could have jumped with Joy but was just outside voting booth. Wife did burst into tears of joy.
> 
> 
> Next Steps (not in order)
> 
> - Job searches
> 
> - Set finances into motion
> 
> - Plan on dates (IED)
> 
> - resignation
> 
> - Travel to Australia
> 
> 
> Bottom line (pardon for Hindi): in short it means keep the fire in belly and be passionate about efforts.
> 
> _Dhundne se bhagwan bhi mil jata hai_ and*
> 
> _Agar kisi cheez ko dil se chaaho to puri kayanat usey tumse milane ki koshish mein lag jaati hai_
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

GoAustralia7 said:


> Got direct grant yesterday. 8:43am IST
> Timeline below:
> 
> May 2017: Sparked to pursue PR (Canada)
> 
> 
> June-August2017: IELTS prep, got CLB9 (LRWS 8.5, 9, 7, 8.5)
> 
> 
> August2017-Jan2018: Chased past employers for reference letters, salary slips etc. Submitted EE profile (Canada)
> 
> Jan2018-Mar2018: Eagerly waited for OINP invite. Trends were speaking high cut offs which was not possible to meet (given my age and qualifications) before IELTS score expiry.
> 
> 
> March 2018: Sparked to pursue PR (Australia).
> 
> 
> March2018-June2018: Wrote reference letters by myself for 3 out of 4 employers and got SD done.* Mid June2018 got positive ACS for 8+ years experience (software engineer). Submitted EOI at 65 points with rhe thought that PTE Will give me +10 and. Explored PTE (dropped IELTS re-attempt)
> 
> 
> June2018-November2018: Work pressure, unstable team, had anxiety issues. Wanted to, but couldn't focused on PTE consistently but somehow did preparation.
> 
> 
> Nov2018-Dec2018: Surgical strike on PTE, managed to focus, accelerate and plan the exam date - Jan 5, 2019 (first thing to do in New Year) with the hope to crack it and get invited in Jan 11, 2019 round.
> 
> 
> Jan 5, 2019 : PTE attempt 3-6pm IST
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019 few hours past midnight got PTE result in mail box. Straight 90 score. Jumped with Joy*
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019: Around 8am IST saw the report card. Immediately called my consultant to update my EOI. Soared up to 75 points.
> 
> 
> Jan 11, 2019: A minute past midnight (Australia time) got 189 invite. Read that email few minutes post 7pm IST. Jumped with Joy.
> 
> 
> Jan 11 - Jan 25: Consultant created the application online for 189 which I scrutinized for every minute detail. Submitted with fees (no doc attached) on Jan 25. Fees was for a family of 3.
> 
> Had a deep concern if CO will ask to get. Reference letter from current employer on company letterhead.
> 
> 
> Jan 25 - Mar 9: Document upload. Passport renewal for spouse, PCC for both, Medicals.
> 
> 
> Mar 9 - April 28: Waiting, checking on groups and forums, following up with consultant. Forgot up all concerns in mind and hoped for direct grant. Consultant suggested to attach latest salary slips of 2019 and also sent mail to DHA for feedback on applications.*
> 
> 
> April 29, 2019 8:43am IST: Direct Grant. Could have jumped with Joy but was just outside voting booth. Wife did burst into tears of joy.
> 
> 
> Next Steps (not in order)
> 
> - Job searches
> 
> - Set finances into motion
> 
> - Plan on dates (IED)
> 
> - resignation
> 
> - Travel to Australia
> 
> 
> Bottom line (pardon for Hindi): in short it means keep the fire in belly and be passionate about efforts.
> 
> _Dhundne se bhagwan bhi mil jata hai_ and*
> 
> _Agar kisi cheez ko dil se chaaho to puri kayanat usey tumse milane ki koshish mein lag jaati hai_
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations to you and your family. 




GoAustralia7 said:


> Got direct grant yesterday. 8:43am IST
> 
> _Dhundne se bhagwan bhi mil jata hai_ and*
> 
> _Agar kisi cheez ko dil se chaaho to puri kayanat usey tumse milane ki koshish mein lag jaati hai_


PS: Love the SRK references


----------



## aise

Congrats for grants!

I see a lot of CO contacts for PTE to be sent online. Is it recommended to send it via Pearson website while lodging visa to avoid CO contact?


----------



## abhinavraiden123

My status for health assessment has been changed to "Health Clearance Provided - no action required", does this mean that my medicals are all cleared ?

Also, one of the companies that I worked has been closed, so will that cause a delay in the VISA grant time to give some additional proofs ? Usually what kind of issues does delay the VISA grant processing time ?


ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
( Age : 30 Points, 
English : 20 Points, 
Bachelors Degree : 15 Points, 
Experience : 10 points)
ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
EOI - 24 JAN 2019
INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## NB

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> My status for health assessment has been changed to "Health Clearance Provided - no action required", does this mean that my medicals are all cleared ?
> 
> Also, one of the companies that I worked has been closed, so will that cause a delay in the VISA grant time to give some additional proofs ? Usually what kind of issues does delay the VISA grant processing time ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
> ( Age : 30 Points,
> English : 20 Points,
> Bachelors Degree : 15 Points,
> Experience : 10 points)
> ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
> PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
> EOI - 24 JAN 2019
> INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
> PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
> LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
> MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
> GRANT - WAITING


1. Yes. Your medical reports have been accepted and no further action is required

2. Visa grant is not a single straightline process
There are several boxes to be ticked and it may require input from other agencies especially security 

So just upload all required documents and wait patiently for co contact or grant
If the co wants to verify your claims from the closed company, then it may lead to a delay
But you can never be sure that your case and that company will be picked up for ev

Cheers


----------



## Divkasi

Hello everyone,

I am happy to share that we family of 4 received our grant letters today April 30th at 5:50pm Melbourne time exactly after 6 months 

Our journey started in 2016 December. We gave pte 17 times to reach desired score(l-90 r-86w-86 s-90). Finally we are here. Thanks to bandish, Saif, NB for you support.

I wish you all in this forum to get your grants quickly.

Visa lodged : 29 October ‘18
Co contact: 1st feb ‘19
Visa grant : 30- April ‘19


----------



## am0gh

Kudos to your perseverance. Congratulations!



Divkasi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share that we family of 4 received our grant letters today April 30th at 5:50pm Melbourne time exactly after 6 months


----------



## darkness49

NB said:


> 1. Yes. Your medical reports have been accepted and no further action is required
> 
> 2. Visa grant is not a single straightline process
> There are several boxes to be ticked and it may require input from other agencies especially security
> 
> So just upload all required documents and wait patiently for co contact or grant
> If the co wants to verify your claims from the closed company, then it may lead to a delay
> But you can never be sure that your case and that company will be picked up for ev
> 
> Cheers


I have feeling that you are a CO of DHA.


----------



## techievee

Divkasi said:


> Congratulations





GoAustralia7 said:


> Got direct grant yesterday. 8:43am IST
> Timeline below:
> 
> May 2017: Sparked to pursue PR (Canada)
> 
> 
> June-August2017: IELTS prep, got CLB9 (LRWS 8.5, 9, 7, 8.5)
> 
> 
> August2017-Jan2018: Chased past employers for reference letters, salary slips etc. Submitted EE profile (Canada)
> 
> Jan2018-Mar2018: Eagerly waited for OINP invite. Trends were speaking high cut offs which was not possible to meet (given my age and qualifications) before IELTS score expiry.
> 
> 
> March 2018: Sparked to pursue PR (Australia).
> 
> 
> March2018-June2018: Wrote reference letters by myself for 3 out of 4 employers and got SD done.* Mid June2018 got positive ACS for 8+ years experience (software engineer). Submitted EOI at 65 points with rhe thought that PTE Will give me +10 and. Explored PTE (dropped IELTS re-attempt)
> 
> 
> June2018-November2018: Work pressure, unstable team, had anxiety issues. Wanted to, but couldn't focused on PTE consistently but somehow did preparation.
> 
> 
> Nov2018-Dec2018: Surgical strike on PTE, managed to focus, accelerate and plan the exam date - Jan 5, 2019 (first thing to do in New Year) with the hope to crack it and get invited in Jan 11, 2019 round.
> 
> 
> Jan 5, 2019 : PTE attempt 3-6pm IST
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019 few hours past midnight got PTE result in mail box. Straight 90 score. Jumped with Joy*
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019: Around 8am IST saw the report card. Immediately called my consultant to update my EOI. Soared up to 75 points.
> 
> 
> Jan 11, 2019: A minute past midnight (Australia time) got 189 invite. Read that email few minutes post 7pm IST. Jumped with Joy.
> 
> 
> Jan 11 - Jan 25: Consultant created the application online for 189 which I scrutinized for every minute detail. Submitted with fees (no doc attached) on Jan 25. Fees was for a family of 3.
> 
> Had a deep concern if CO will ask to get. Reference letter from current employer on company letterhead.
> 
> 
> Jan 25 - Mar 9: Document upload. Passport renewal for spouse, PCC for both, Medicals.
> 
> 
> Mar 9 - April 28: Waiting, checking on groups and forums, following up with consultant. Forgot up all concerns in mind and hoped for direct grant. Consultant suggested to attach latest salary slips of 2019 and also sent mail to DHA for feedback on applications.*
> 
> 
> April 29, 2019 8:43am IST: Direct Grant. Could have jumped with Joy but was just outside voting booth. Wife did burst into tears of joy.
> 
> 
> Next Steps (not in order)
> 
> - Job searches
> 
> - Set finances into motion
> 
> - Plan on dates (IED)
> 
> - resignation
> 
> - Travel to Australia
> 
> 
> Bottom line (pardon for Hindi): in short it means keep the fire in belly and be passionate about efforts.
> 
> _Dhundne se bhagwan bhi mil jata hai_ and*
> 
> _Agar kisi cheez ko dil se chaaho to puri kayanat usey tumse milane ki koshish mein lag jaati hai_
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Congratulations ..

Can you please elaborate the feedback part you had done concerned to your application in the website.. 

What feedback had you given after uploading the latest pay slips.

Thanks..

ANZSCO CODE - 261311
EOI - 12 DEC 2018
INVITATION - 11 JAN 2019
LODGED - 23 JAN 2019
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## GoAustralia7

Got no feedback as such. It was just the consultant's strategy to make the application strong by trying to show that I am still working with same orgay 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snitu13

Hi friends..
Please clarify what document is required under 'Member of family unit, evidence of' ? I read in lots of posts that this is required, my agent told this is not required. I have applied 189 for myself, wife and 3 yr kid, claiming 80 points for 261111. I had uploaded all documents proving relationship. But what is required under 'Member of family unit, evidence of'

Please help.
TIA! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

snitu13 said:


> Hi friends..
> Please clarify what document is required under 'Member of family unit, evidence of' ? I read in lots of posts that this is required, my agent told this is not required. I have applied 189 for myself, wife and 3 yr kid, claiming 80 points for 261111. I had uploaded all documents proving relationship. But what is required under 'Member of family unit, evidence of'
> 
> Please help.
> TIA!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


You have appointed an agent
Let him decide what is required and what is not
I am sure you must have checked his credentials and capabilities before appointing him

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

snitu13 said:


> Hi friends..
> Please clarify what document is required under 'Member of family unit, evidence of' ? I read in lots of posts that this is required, my agent told this is not required. I have applied 189 for myself, wife and 3 yr kid, claiming 80 points for 261111. I had uploaded all documents proving relationship. But what is required under 'Member of family unit, evidence of'
> 
> Please help.
> TIA!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk




Hi,

I uploaded following

Spouse: passport with spouse name, marriage certificate.
Kid : passport with both parents name, birth certificate, aadhaar (india).


----------



## reash

Hi all,

Received the grant today, below are the timelines:

Anzsco code - 261313
Application lodged - 17 Nov 2018
CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 20 Feb 2019, uploaded the next day
Grant - 30 Apr 2019
IED - 17 June 2019

Could someone please provide additional information on change of IED and health undertaking?

1. Is there any way to contact DHA and get the IED moved? We are in the US with Visa extn currently in progress and cannot go back to the US immediately once we leave. 
I got an additional letter along with the grant letter which states:
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition appliesbefore a date specified by the Minister." General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Does this mean we can do the initial entry even after 17 June 2019?

2. Since I signed form 815, is it mandatory to get additional tests during first entry or can this be done when we permanently move, which might be a year or so from now?

Appreciate any help! Thank you!


----------



## sambitc

reash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received the grant today, below are the timelines:
> 
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Application lodged - 17 Nov 2018
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 20 Feb 2019, uploaded the next day
> Grant - 30 Apr 2019
> IED - 17 June 2019
> 
> Could someone please provide additional information on change of IED and health undertaking?
> 
> 1. Is there any way to contact DHA and get the IED moved? We are in the US with Visa extn currently in progress and cannot go back to the US immediately once we leave.
> I got an additional letter along with the grant letter which states:
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition appliesbefore a date specified by the Minister." General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Does this mean we can do the initial entry even after 17 June 2019?
> 
> 2. Since I signed form 815, is it mandatory to get additional tests during first entry or can this be done when we permanently move, which might be a year or so from now?
> 
> Appreciate any help! Thank you!


Any reason why IED is so early ?


----------



## rahul.et19

*Grant recieved*

Hi All,

I am happy to announce that we received the direct grant for family of 4 today. 

Anzsco code - 261313
Invite : 11th Jan
Application lodged - 27th Jan 2019
Direct Grant - 30 Apr 2019
IED - 23rd Jan 2020.

Considering the direct grant trend. I myself estimated the grant date for 30th April and it was bang-on.

Like most of the others journey was not smooth and other personal commitments has made this journey more difficult and now memorable for life. It gives you the confidence to never give-up on any situation. success is always around the corner, if you crack the code.

However, I was so engrossed to reach this milestone. I haven't plan anything further. So, now clueless from where to start this final journey. Any suggestions ? I have 9 months for 1st entry.


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Many congrats....and god bless.....Better to reach there, find s job ans start earning ASAP......




rahul.et19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to announce that we received the direct grant for family of 4 today.
> 
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Invite : 11th Jan
> Application lodged - 27th Jan 2019
> Direct Grant - 30 Apr 2019
> IED - 23rd Jan 2020.
> 
> Considering the direct grant trend. I myself estimated the grant date for 30th April and it was bang-on.
> 
> Like most of the others journey was not smooth and other personal commitments has made this journey more difficult and now memorable for life. It gives you the confidence to never give-up on any situation. success is always around the corner, if you crack the code.
> 
> However, I was so engrossed to reach this milestone. I haven't plan anything further. So, now clueless from where to start this final journey. Any suggestions ? I have 9 months for 1st entry.


----------



## sambitc

rahul.et19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to announce that we received the direct grant for family of 4 today.
> 
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Invite : 11th Jan
> Application lodged - 27th Jan 2019
> Direct Grant - 30 Apr 2019
> IED - 23rd Jan 2020.
> 
> Considering the direct grant trend. I myself estimated the grant date for 30th April and it was bang-on.
> 
> Like most of the others journey was not smooth and other personal commitments has made this journey more difficult and now memorable for life. It gives you the confidence to never give-up on any situation. success is always around the corner, if you crack the code.
> 
> However, I was so engrossed to reach this milestone. I haven't plan anything further. So, now clueless from where to start this final journey. Any suggestions ? I have 9 months for 1st entry.


Congratulations !!


----------



## reash

sambitc said:


> Any reason why IED is so early ?


I think it might be because of the medicals and the form 815 health undertaking. I had my medicals on 29th November, 2018.


----------



## amitisscorpion10

I had a word with my agent who guided me that all grants will get delayed from now onwards till End of June and will start increasing after July 2019, i.e beginning of new financial year. I think it may be the case.....


----------



## RockyRaj

Divkasi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am happy to share that we family of 4 received our grant letters today April 30th at 5:50pm Melbourne time exactly after 6 months
> 
> Our journey started in 2016 December. We gave pte 17 times to reach desired score(l-90 r-86w-86 s-90). Finally we are here. Thanks to bandish, Saif, NB for you support.
> 
> I wish you all in this forum to get your grants quickly.
> 
> Visa lodged : 29 October ‘18
> Co contact: 1st feb ‘19
> Visa grant : 30- April ‘19



Congrats!
This was the message I was eagerly looking forward to hear from you a week before. I understand it got delayed by a week due to a week break around Easter holiday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

reash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received the grant today, below are the timelines:
> 
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Application lodged - 17 Nov 2018
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 20 Feb 2019, uploaded the next day
> Grant - 30 Apr 2019
> IED - 17 June 2019
> 
> Could someone please provide additional information on change of IED and health undertaking?
> 
> 1. Is there any way to contact DHA and get the IED moved? We are in the US with Visa extn currently in progress and cannot go back to the US immediately once we leave.
> I got an additional letter along with the grant letter which states:
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition appliesbefore a date specified by the Minister." General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Does this mean we can do the initial entry even after 17 June 2019?
> 
> 2. Since I signed form 815, is it mandatory to get additional tests during first entry or can this be done when we permanently move, which might be a year or so from now?
> 
> Appreciate any help! Thank you!


1. Your IED has been waived
That means you can enter any time you want up to 5 years
Just make sure that this letter is attached with all family member grants also

2. When there is no IED, you can move permanently whenever you desire
No need to come only for the IED 

Cheers


----------



## reash

NB said:


> reash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Received the grant today, below are the timelines:
> 
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Application lodged - 17 Nov 2018
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 20 Feb 2019, uploaded the next day
> Grant - 30 Apr 2019
> IED - 17 June 2019
> 
> Could someone please provide additional information on change of IED and health undertaking?
> 
> 1. Is there any way to contact DHA and get the IED moved? We are in the US with Visa extn currently in progress and cannot go back to the US immediately once we leave.
> I got an additional letter along with the grant letter which states:
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition appliesbefore a date specified by the Minister." General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Does this mean we can do the initial entry even after 17 June 2019?
> 
> 2. Since I signed form 815, is it mandatory to get additional tests during first entry or can this be done when we permanently move, which might be a year or so from now?
> 
> Appreciate any help! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your IED has been waived
> That means you can enter any time you want up to 5 years
> Just make sure that this letter is attached with all family member grants also
> 
> 2. When there is no IED, you can move permanently whenever you desire
> No need to come only for the IED
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks NB!! Could you or someone else from the forum who already has the grant please also confirm that they did not receive this additional letter? Just trying to cover all bases by making sure that it's not a generic letter sent to all grant recipients. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Divkasi

RockyRaj said:


> Congrats!
> This was the message I was eagerly looking forward to hear from you a week before. I understand it got delayed by a week due to a week break around Easter holiday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Many congrats....and god bless.....Better to reach there, find s job ans start earning ASAP......




Thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

rahul.et19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to announce that we received the direct grant for family of 4 today.
> 
> 
> 
> Anzsco code - 261313
> 
> Invite : 11th Jan
> 
> Application lodged - 27th Jan 2019
> 
> Direct Grant - 30 Apr 2019
> 
> IED - 23rd Jan 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the direct grant trend. I myself estimated the grant date for 30th April and it was bang-on.
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the others journey was not smooth and other personal commitments has made this journey more difficult and now memorable for life. It gives you the confidence to never give-up on any situation. success is always around the corner, if you crack the code.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I was so engrossed to reach this milestone. I haven't plan anything further. So, now clueless from where to start this final journey. Any suggestions ? I have 9 months for 1st entry.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

reash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received the grant today, below are the timelines:
> 
> Anzsco code - 261313
> Application lodged - 17 Nov 2018
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 20 Feb 2019, uploaded the next day
> Grant - 30 Apr 2019
> IED - 17 June 2019
> 
> Could someone please provide additional information on change of IED and health undertaking?
> 
> 1. Is there any way to contact DHA and get the IED moved? We are in the US with Visa extn currently in progress and cannot go back to the US immediately once we leave.
> I got an additional letter along with the grant letter which states:
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition appliesbefore a date specified by the Minister." General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Does this mean we can do the initial entry even after 17 June 2019?
> 
> 2. Since I signed form 815, is it mandatory to get additional tests during first entry or can this be done when we permanently move, which might be a year or so from now?
> 
> Appreciate any help! Thank you!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

am0gh said:


> Kudos to your perseverance. Congratulations!




Thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

reash said:


> Thanks NB!! Could you or someone else from the forum who already has the grant please also confirm that they did not receive this additional letter? Just trying to cover all bases by making sure that it's not a generic letter sent to all grant recipients. Thanks again for the help.


This is not a generic letter and only given to some applicants only

Cheers


----------



## kiki9

Hi everyone,

I applied for visa 189 on 28th November 2018. After 5 months on 30th April 2019 I got a CO contact and they have asked for HR contact details. To be more precise this is what the request states:
"Please provide contact email and telephone number for HR/Payroll departments for all claimed employment. In addition please provide a letter authorising the Department of Home Affairs to obtain information regarding your employment."

- I had used a SD as the HR does not provide RnR
- I had attached a letter from HR that I work here and this is my position

- Should I give generic HR number and email or can we give a specific person's (from HR department)?
- Should I simply put the details on a word doc and upload the doc or this needs to be on letterhead?
- The letter of authorisation have any specific format?
- In total I will be uploading 2 docs, what section should this be uploaded in?

Thanks for your help!
Cheers!


----------



## kiki9

*CO request for Evidence of Employment*

Hi Everyone,

I lodged my 189 visa application on 28th November 2018. After 5 months, on 30th April 2019, I received a CO contact asking for HR contact details. To be precise this is what they asked for:
Please provide contact email and telephone numbers for HR/Payroll departments for all claimed employment. In addition please provide a letter authorising the Department of Home Affairs to obtain information regarding your employment.​
- Only one employment claimed
- SD was submitted as the HR does not give RnR on letterhead

- Should we give departments email or a specific person's email ( we have spoken to the department and Assistant Manager says we can give her mail and phone)?
- Should we simply write this info on a word doc and upload?
- Does the letter of authorisation have any specific format? Does it need to be signed by witnesses?
- In which section should we upload these two documents?

Thanks for your help.
Cheers!


----------



## NB

kiki9 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 28th November 2018. After 5 months, on 30th April 2019, I received a CO contact asking for HR contact details. To be precise this is what they asked for:
> Please provide contact email and telephone numbers for HR/Payroll departments for all claimed employment. In addition please provide a letter authorising the Department of Home Affairs to obtain information regarding your employment.​
> - Only one employment claimed
> - SD was submitted as the HR does not give RnR on letterhead
> 
> - Should we give departments email or a specific person's email ( we have spoken to the department and Assistant Manager says we can give her mail and phone)?
> - Should we simply write this info on a word doc and upload?
> - Does the letter of authorisation have any specific format? Does it need to be signed by witnesses?
> - In which section should we upload these two documents?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> Cheers!


1. Give the generic HR telephone number and email and also the specific name , email and number of asstt manager
2. You can do that. Print, sign , scan and upload 
3. No specific format. Just a general letter that you hereby authorise DHA to contact the (company name ) for verification of your employment . No witness required 
4. You can upload it under others or employment documents 

You should also attach the letter and email it back to the co

Cheers


----------



## kiki9

Thanks a lot NB for the quick reply.


----------



## kiki9

Hi NB,

Could you clarify one thing?
In point 2 you mentioned that I should print, sign and scan. Should this be done for the HR details doc as well or only for the letter of authorosation?
Also, the generic HR email is quite unresponsive, I want to avoid that and give only the AM's email and phone number. Would that be ok?

Thanks.


----------



## reash

NB said:


> reash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NB!! Could you or someone else from the forum who already has the grant please also confirm that they did not receive this additional letter? Just trying to cover all bases by making sure that it's not a generic letter sent to all grant recipients. Thanks again for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a generic letter and only given to some applicants only
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks again NB! Congratulations to everyone who received their grants and good luck to all who are still waiting. I am also very thankful to have found this forum which provides so much support and helpful plus relevant information 🙂


----------



## outspoken

Guys, I was going through my routine expatforum -> myimmitracker -> Online Immi Account checks, and out of last two weeks, I was so not expecting anything today.
But to my surprise, I see the application status turned to "Finalised". OMG !!

Yes, it's a grant - a direct one - for myself and my wife.

Timelines are mentioned in signature. 

After lodge, I took a break from the forum and all other visa stuff for three months and was trying to up-skill myself to meet demanding requirements in Australia. I urge other members to do the same rather than wasting your time elsewhere or on pointless expectations. Get yourself a reasonable grant ETA and don't bother about it until that.

All the best everyone. Don't fall in any baseless rumours.

Thanks to @NB who cleared my doubts in his own style throughout the process. Same goes to all other members who spared their time to reply to the questions.


----------



## sambitc

outspoken said:


> Guys, I was going through my routine expatforum -> myimmitracker -> Online Immi Account checks, and out of last two weeks, I was so not expecting anything today.
> But to my surprise, I see the application status turned to "Finalised". OMG !!
> 
> Yes, it's a grant - a direct one - for myself and my wife.
> 
> Timelines are mentioned in signature.
> 
> After lodge, I took a break from the forum and all other visa stuff for three months and was trying to up-skill myself to meet demanding requirements in Australia. I urge other members to do the same rather than wasting your time elsewhere or on pointless expectations. Get yourself a reasonable grant ETA and don't bother about it until that.
> 
> All the best everyone. Don't fall in any baseless rumours.
> 
> Thanks to @NB who cleared my doubts in his own style throughout the process. Same goes to all other members who spared their time to reply to the questions.


Congratulations


----------



## Sifreh

Guys please suggest... I got a co contact on 22nd March and replied on 27th March but my status is still 'received'.. shouldn't it change to 'further assessment'??? What could be wrong? (My agent just sent me the screenshot)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## farhan125

Something seems to be wrong. Someone has to followup


----------



## Sifreh

farhan125 said:


> Something seems to be wrong. Someone has to followup


That's scaring me now... Will go to the agent soon.. can anyone else help int the meantime ?? NB ?? What are your inputs ? Can it be that my agent didn't upload the docs ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

farhan125 said:


> Something seems to be wrong. Someone has to followup


Please don't scare people if we are not sure on something. It is common for some applications to be in received state after a CO contact. No need to worry. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Sifreh said:


> Guys please suggest... I got a co contact on 22nd March and replied on 27th March but my status is still 'received'.. shouldn't it change to 'further assessment'??? What could be wrong? (My agent just sent me the screenshot)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Ask him to send the screen shot of the documents uploaded where you can see the name of the documents with time stamp. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Ask him to send the screen shot of the documents uploaded where you can see the name of the documents with time stamp.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


I'm going myself to check... thanks a ton dude.. u have been very helpful

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## farhan125

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Please don't scare people if we are not sure on something. It is common for some applications to be in received state after a CO contact. No need to worry.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Dear There is nothing wrong in getting a followup and what if the agent didn't upload the document. Its not a matter of getting scared anyway..


----------



## Divkasi

outspoken said:


> Guys, I was going through my routine expatforum -> myimmitracker -> Online Immi Account checks, and out of last two weeks, I was so not expecting anything today.
> But to my surprise, I see the application status turned to "Finalised". OMG !!
> 
> Yes, it's a grant - a direct one - for myself and my wife.
> 
> Timelines are mentioned in signature.
> 
> After lodge, I took a break from the forum and all other visa stuff for three months and was trying to up-skill myself to meet demanding requirements in Australia. I urge other members to do the same rather than wasting your time elsewhere or on pointless expectations. Get yourself a reasonable grant ETA and don't bother about it until that.
> 
> All the best everyone. Don't fall in any baseless rumours.
> 
> Thanks to @NB who cleared my doubts in his own style throughout the process. Same goes to all other members who spared their time to reply to the questions.




Congratulations


----------



## Ria Varma

Its been morethan 7 months after submission and morethan 4.5months after CO contact. No response or no CO contact. Dont know what is happening. Even if I tried to call them, getting standard answer. Waiting in this last stage is so painful.


----------



## sumitgupta225

hi friends, is there some kind of a rule in 189 that the secondary applicant cannot go before the primary applicant does? The grant does not explicitly mention any such condition but any pointers will be appreciated

TIA


----------



## majjji

Ria Varma said:


> Its been morethan 7 months after submission and morethan 4.5months after CO contact. No response or no CO contact. Dont know what is happening. Even if I tried to call them, getting standard answer. Waiting in this last stage is so painful.


Your case is so close to mine. It's just a never ending frustration but all we can do is to keep on waiting but keeping frustration out of the way. It's true that there is no concrete follow-up policy or strategy for the clients and this leads to so much pressure at the end. But in the end, wait is inevitable without any doubt. 

P.S. 4 months after CO contact is very rare. What's the name of your CO contact?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## asad.chem

Dear Verma, 

Mine and Majji visa lodging date is same, i.e. 29th Aug, and so, we are waiting for our visa from the last 08 months [4.5 months after CO contact]. There is no need to worry, as it won't change anything. Just relax and remain hopeful for a good and positive outcome. InshaAllah, the first two weeks of May are our weeks. We should remember each other in our prayers. Best of luck.

PS: I reckon, our CO is the world's greatest Procrastinator.

Regards,


----------



## coraclarke

I got an email two days ago. CO contact for a few things which I had already put evidence up for and they wanted more. Disappointed as I had hoped for direct grant. I'm hoping it will not be long before they get back to me again, but understand it might be. They asked me for:
- Evidence of education overseas (exam transcripts) which I have submitted.
- Evidence of remuneration for work experience overseas and Australia. For this I submitted all my bank statements from Aus and some pay slips. For overseas I submitted some pay slips and some bank statements as I did not have all and also a statement of service. I also put in a few other letters from employer etc. 
-Evidence of functional english for my partner. He has an Irish passport and I had submitted same but I resubmitted another certified copy under heading other evidence of functional english.
- Evidence of De Facto relationship. I submitted two letters addressed to both of us from 2 different years and addresses. I also submitted Facebook screenshots of our relationship (back in 2011) and screenshot of our engagement (Christmas 2017). I had already submitted terms and conditions of our wedding and our joint lease. We are already on 457 the past 3 years together and all our address are the same so I thought that would have been fairly obvious, I put hardly any proof for 457 and we got it no problem. 
Does anyone know would this be enough to satisfy the CO? I understand not everyone gets asked for pay slips etc so I was a bit overwhelmed trying to gather all this information especially from home.


----------



## SG

outspoken said:


> Guys, I was going through my routine expatforum -> myimmitracker -> Online Immi Account checks, and out of last two weeks, I was so not expecting anything today.
> But to my surprise, I see the application status turned to "Finalised". OMG !!
> 
> Yes, it's a grant - a direct one - for myself and my wife.
> 
> Timelines are mentioned in signature.
> 
> After lodge, I took a break from the forum and all other visa stuff for three months and was trying to up-skill myself to meet demanding requirements in Australia. I urge other members to do the same rather than wasting your time elsewhere or on pointless expectations. Get yourself a reasonable grant ETA and don't bother about it until that.
> 
> All the best everyone. Don't fall in any baseless rumours.
> 
> Thanks to @NB who cleared my doubts in his own style throughout the process. Same goes to all other members who spared their time to reply to the questions.


Congratulations


----------



## NB

coraclarke said:


> I got an email two days ago. CO contact for a few things which I had already put evidence up for and they wanted more. Disappointed as I had hoped for direct grant. I'm hoping it will not be long before they get back to me again, but understand it might be. They asked me for:
> - Evidence of education overseas (exam transcripts) which I have submitted.
> - Evidence of remuneration for work experience overseas and Australia. For this I submitted all my bank statements from Aus and some pay slips. For overseas I submitted some pay slips and some bank statements as I did not have all and also a statement of service. I also put in a few other letters from employer etc.
> -Evidence of functional english for my partner. He has an Irish passport and I had submitted same but I resubmitted another certified copy under heading other evidence of functional english.
> - Evidence of De Facto relationship. I submitted two letters addressed to both of us from 2 different years and addresses. I also submitted Facebook screenshots of our relationship (back in 2011) and screenshot of our engagement (Christmas 2017). I had already submitted terms and conditions of our wedding and our joint lease. We are already on 457 the past 3 years together and all our address are the same so I thought that would have been fairly obvious, I put hardly any proof for 457 and we got it no problem.
> Does anyone know would this be enough to satisfy the CO? I understand not everyone gets asked for pay slips etc so I was a bit overwhelmed trying to gather all this information especially from home.


1. Payslips can be a sticky point
Try to get the missing from the accounts or hr of the companies you worked
Have you submitted tax return and social security evidence which shows your salary?

Your defacto evidence is also very scanty
The extent of evidence required for 457 and PR is very different
You should try to add more 

Cheers


----------



## nikhileshp

*preparing to apply for 189*

Dear All,

I am preparing to apply for PR 189 and have arranged below documents:


For self:
1. Form 80
2. Birth Certificate (no name mentioned on it)
3. Passport copy
4. PTE Score Report
5. ACS Assessment Report
6. Education Documents - Degree Certificate, Marksheets
7. Work Experience - Experience Letters, Salary Slips, Statutory Declarations, Role Change Letters, Awards etc
8. Marriage Certificate
9. PCC

For wife:
1. Form 80
2. Birth Certificate (no name mentioned on it)
3. Passport copy
4. English Certificate from college
5. Education Documents - Degree Certificate, Marksheets
8. Marriage Certificate
9. PCC

Kids:
1. Form 1229
2. Birth Certificate
3. Passport Copy

Is there anything else that would be required?


----------



## NB

sumitgupta225 said:


> hi friends, is there some kind of a rule in 189 that the secondary applicant cannot go before the primary applicant does? The grant does not explicitly mention any such condition but any pointers will be appreciated
> 
> TIA


No such rule
No sequence 

Cheers


----------



## NB

nikhileshp said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am preparing to apply for PR 189 and have arranged below documents:
> 
> 
> For self:
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Birth Certificate (no name mentioned on it)
> 3. Passport copy
> 4. PTE Score Report
> 5. ACS Assessment Report
> 6. Education Documents - Degree Certificate, Marksheets
> 7. Work Experience - Experience Letters, Salary Slips, Statutory Declarations, Role Change Letters, Awards etc
> 8. Marriage Certificate
> 9. PCC
> 
> For wife:
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Birth Certificate (no name mentioned on it)
> 3. Passport copy
> 4. English Certificate from college
> 5. Education Documents - Degree Certificate, Marksheets
> 8. Marriage Certificate
> 9. PCC
> 
> Kids:
> 1. Form 1229
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Passport Copy
> 
> Is there anything else that would be required?


Birth certificate without name is useless
Try to get a correct birth certificate which has your and parents name correctly spelled for it to be accepted 

Cheers


----------



## nikhileshp

NB said:


> Birth certificate without name is useless
> Try to get a correct birth certificate which has your and parents name correctly spelled for it to be accepted
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Will submit Leaving Certificate from College. 

Do we need to also submit 1221?


----------



## coraclarke

Hi NB.

Thanks for the reply. 
There is not room to add 6 years of pay slips onto my account. The documents are too big to add all in one so for my bank statements I had to add them all separately. I now have 55 out of 60 documents uploaded so little room to add more! None of my friends got asked for any pay slips or bank statements! I cannot get tax documents from ireland as you need to set up an online account and I now dont have an Irish address so I tried it but it won't work. 
Also how do I get about getting these tax documents here? Wouldn't all my bank statements here show enough evidence of remuneration? 
Also for the de facto what other evidence can I put other than documents with both our names on and like I said terms and conditions of our wedding which shows commitment. I also forgot to mention i put a letter from the bank showing we have a joint account for the past 3 years. The advice they sent me was very scanty and I rang the dept and they would answer no questions, just said I need to prove it "to the best of your ability".


----------



## molaboy

We got our Grant today for our family of 5! Thank you Lord!

Sig updated.

Thank you to all who helped me during my application and to the forum contributors, please PM me if you need some advise and I'm glad to share my experiences.


----------



## sambitc

coraclarke said:


> Hi NB.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> There is not room to add 6 years of pay slips onto my account. The documents are too big to add all in one so for my bank statements I had to add them all separately. I now have 55 out of 60 documents uploaded so little room to add more! None of my friends got asked for any pay slips or bank statements! I cannot get tax documents from ireland as you need to set up an online account and I now dont have an Irish address so I tried it but it won't work.
> Also how do I get about getting these tax documents here? Wouldn't all my bank statements here show enough evidence of remuneration?
> Also for the de facto what other evidence can I put other than documents with both our names on and like I said terms and conditions of our wedding which shows commitment. I also forgot to mention i put a letter from the bank showing we have a joint account for the past 3 years. The advice they sent me was very scanty and I rang the dept and they would answer no questions, just said I need to prove it "to the best of your ability".


Please join all the relevant payslips and make a single pdf out of it . Search online for pdf merge.


----------



## SG

molaboy said:


> We got our Grant today for our family of 5! Thank you Lord!
> 
> Sig updated.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped me during my application and to the forum contributors, please PM me if you need some advise and I'm glad to share my experiences.


Congratulations


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

coraclarke said:


> I got an email two days ago. CO contact for a few things which I had already put evidence up for and they wanted more. Disappointed as I had hoped for direct grant. I'm hoping it will not be long before they get back to me again, but understand it might be. They asked me for:
> - Evidence of education overseas (exam transcripts) which I have submitted.
> - Evidence of remuneration for work experience overseas and Australia. For this I submitted all my bank statements from Aus and some pay slips. For overseas I submitted some pay slips and some bank statements as I did not have all and also a statement of service. I also put in a few other letters from employer etc.
> -Evidence of functional english for my partner. He has an Irish passport and I had submitted same but I resubmitted another certified copy under heading other evidence of functional english.
> - Evidence of De Facto relationship. I submitted two letters addressed to both of us from 2 different years and addresses. I also submitted Facebook screenshots of our relationship (back in 2011) and screenshot of our engagement (Christmas 2017). I had already submitted terms and conditions of our wedding and our joint lease. We are already on 457 the past 3 years together and all our address are the same so I thought that would have been fairly obvious, I put hardly any proof for 457 and we got it no problem.
> Does anyone know would this be enough to satisfy the CO? I understand not everyone gets asked for pay slips etc so I was a bit overwhelmed trying to gather all this information especially from home.





coraclarke said:


> Hi NB.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> There is not room to add 6 years of pay slips onto my account. The documents are too big to add all in one so for my bank statements I had to add them all separately. I now have 55 out of 60 documents uploaded so little room to add more! None of my friends got asked for any pay slips or bank statements! I cannot get tax documents from ireland as you need to set up an online account and I now dont have an Irish address so I tried it but it won't work.
> Also how do I get about getting these tax documents here? Wouldn't all my bank statements here show enough evidence of remuneration?
> Also for the de facto what other evidence can I put other than documents with both our names on and like I said terms and conditions of our wedding which shows commitment. I also forgot to mention i put a letter from the bank showing we have a joint account for the past 3 years. The advice they sent me was very scanty and I rang the dept and they would answer no questions, just said I need to prove it "to the best of your ability".


Combine all your 6 years of payslips into one pdf document - if it is larger than 5mb - use a pdf compressor (many free ones available online).

Payslips have been listed as required by DHA: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

If you are married, you are not in a de facto relationship. 

Did DHA ask for de facto evidence? If yes, then make sure you have declared your relationship correctly. 

The evidence required is largely the same, and we submitted 50+ documents, and then too combining multiple pdfs together. Pictures / screenshots / letters addressed to the both of you is grossly insufficient imho - you need a lot more evidence to build an evidence base of a genuine and continuing relationship. 

Our list is here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations @Reash, @Rahul, @outspoken & @molaboy. Best wishes for everything!



reash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received the grant today,





rahul.et19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to announce that we received the direct grant for family of 4 today.





outspoken said:


> But to my surprise, I see the application status turned to "Finalised". OMG !!
> 
> Yes, it's a grant - a direct one - for myself and my wife.





molaboy said:


> We got our Grant today for our family of 5! Thank you Lord!


----------



## NB

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Combine all your 6 years of payslips into one pdf document - if it is larger than 5mb - use a pdf compressor (many free ones available online).
> 
> Payslips have been listed as required by DHA: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx
> 
> If you are married, you are not in a de facto relationship.
> 
> Did DHA ask for de facto evidence? If yes, then make sure you have declared your relationship correctly.
> 
> The evidence required is largely the same, and we submitted 50+ documents, and then too combining multiple pdfs together. Pictures / screenshots / letters addressed to the both of you is grossly insufficient imho - you need a lot more evidence to build an evidence base of a genuine and continuing relationship.
> 
> Our list is here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820


He is taking the de facto and wedding casually and interchanging them

He has to be very specific on his status

Cheers


----------



## NB

nikhileshp said:


> Thanks. Will submit Leaving Certificate from College.
> 
> Do we need to also submit 1221?


College with not do
It’s has to be class x or 12

I submitted form 1221 also
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## coraclarke

PrettyIsotonic said:


> coraclarke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email two days ago. CO contact for a few things which I had already put evidence up for and they wanted more. Disappointed as I had hoped for direct grant. I'm hoping it will not be long before they get back to me again, but understand it might be. They asked me for:
> - Evidence of education overseas (exam transcripts) which I have submitted.
> - Evidence of remuneration for work experience overseas and Australia. For this I submitted all my bank statements from Aus and some pay slips. For overseas I submitted some pay slips and some bank statements as I did not have all and also a statement of service. I also put in a few other letters from employer etc.
> -Evidence of functional english for my partner. He has an Irish passport and I had submitted same but I resubmitted another certified copy under heading other evidence of functional english.
> - Evidence of De Facto relationship. I submitted two letters addressed to both of us from 2 different years and addresses. I also submitted Facebook screenshots of our relationship (back in 2011) and screenshot of our engagement (Christmas 2017). I had already submitted terms and conditions of our wedding and our joint lease. We are already on 457 the past 3 years together and all our address are the same so I thought that would have been fairly obvious, I put hardly any proof for 457 and we got it no problem.
> Does anyone know would this be enough to satisfy the CO? I understand not everyone gets asked for pay slips etc so I was a bit overwhelmed trying to gather all this information especially from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coraclarke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> There is not room to add 6 years of pay slips onto my account. The documents are too big to add all in one so for my bank statements I had to add them all separately. I now have 55 out of 60 documents uploaded so little room to add more! None of my friends got asked for any pay slips or bank statements! I cannot get tax documents from ireland as you need to set up an online account and I now dont have an Irish address so I tried it but it won't work.
> Also how do I get about getting these tax documents here? Wouldn't all my bank statements here show enough evidence of remuneration?
> Also for the de facto what other evidence can I put other than documents with both our names on and like I said terms and conditions of our wedding which shows commitment. I also forgot to mention i put a letter from the bank showing we have a joint account for the past 3 years. The advice they sent me was very scanty and I rang the dept and they would answer no questions, just said I need to prove it "to the best of your ability".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combine all your 6 years of payslips into one pdf document - if it is larger than 5mb - use a pdf compressor (many free ones available online).
> 
> Payslips have been listed as required by DHA: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx
> 
> If you are married, you are not in a de facto relationship.
> 
> Did DHA ask for de facto evidence? If yes, then make sure you have declared your relationship correctly.
> 
> The evidence required is largely the same, and we submitted 50+ documents, and then too combining multiple pdfs together. Pictures / screenshots / letters addressed to the both of you is grossly insufficient imho - you need a lot more evidence to build an evidence base of a genuine and continuing relationship.
> 
> Our list is here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820
Click to expand...

I have to wait for ireland to send me all the pay slips and it is a very big job for them to get them. 

We are in a de facto relationship ie. Engaged to be married. I put the terms and conditions of our wedding which is to take place next year. Also the joint account open three years? We have actually lived at the same address for the past 7 years so all our addresses on form 80 match. I don't understand how this isn't enough for them. Also we are on the 457 the past 3 years together as de facto! 
Thanks for your advice. 
Unfortunately now am just even more anxious. Also only room for 2 more documents.


----------



## Divkasi

molaboy said:


> We got our Grant today for our family of 5! Thank you Lord!
> 
> Sig updated.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped me during my application and to the forum contributors, please PM me if you need some advise and I'm glad to share my experiences.




MAny congratulations


----------



## Ria Varma

majjji said:


> Your case is so close to mine. It's just a never ending frustration but all we can do is to keep on waiting but keeping frustration out of the way. It's true that there is no concrete follow-up policy or strategy for the clients and this leads to so much pressure at the end. But in the end, wait is inevitable without any doubt.
> 
> P.S. 4 months after CO contact is very rare. What's the name of your CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


My CO name mentioned was Sophie, but I heard they go by alias names.
My CO is from Adelaide.


----------



## Ria Varma

asad.chem said:


> Dear Verma,
> 
> Mine and Majji visa lodging date is same, i.e. 29th Aug, and so, we are waiting for our visa from the last 08 months [4.5 months after CO contact]. There is no need to worry, as it won't change anything. Just relax and remain hopeful for a good and positive outcome. InshaAllah, the first two weeks of May are our weeks. We should remember each other in our prayers. Best of luck.
> 
> PS: I reckon, our CO is the world's greatest Procrastinator.
> 
> Regards,


Surely I will pray for both of you as well. I got a littile hope after seeing your post. Hope in couple of weeks will get our grants.

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## piyush_n

Finally !!!!! After struggling for around 4 years got my visa today. Lodged on 15th Nov 2018. CO Contact 18th March. Grant Date 2nd May 2019 at 11:22 AM IST.

Thanks for the support guys!! Wish you all the best!!


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations and best wishes!



piyush_n said:


> Finally !!!!! After struggling for around 4 years got my visa today. Lodged on 15th Nov 2018. CO Contact 18th March. Grant Date 2nd May 2019 at 11:22 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!! Wish you all the best!!


----------



## nelutla

piyush_n said:


> Finally !!!!! After struggling for around 4 years got my visa today. Lodged on 15th Nov 2018. CO Contact 18th March. Grant Date 2nd May 2019 at 11:22 AM IST.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!! Wish you all the best!!




CO contact for ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

CO Contact was for Providing more evidences for employment. I provided TAX Docs and Bank Statements for entire period.


----------



## tinks21

piyush_n said:


> Finally !!!!! After struggling for around 4 years got my visa today. Lodged on 15th Nov 2018. CO Contact 18th March. Grant Date 2nd May 2019 at 11:22 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!! Wish you all the best!!


Congrats!
What was the CO contact for?


----------



## Kemmie

Congrats.


----------



## Zak_M

I’m under bridging visa B as I applied for it to travel, now I’m back to AU and my bridging visa B is still in-effect, my question is:

Do I need to get my bridging visa A reinstated???

Your advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NB

Zak_M said:


> I’m under bridging visa B as I applied for it to travel, now I’m back to AU and my bridging visa B is still in-effect, my question is:
> 
> Do I need to get my bridging visa A reinstated???
> 
> Your advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Is there any validity given in the Bridging visa B?
Cheers


----------



## asad.chem

Ria Varma said:


> My CO name mentioned was Sophie, but I heard they go by alias names.
> My CO is from Adelaide.


Mine is also from Adelaide ... But I reckon, that doesn't matter... May be there is something more in our cases... But still We should hope for the best...

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 233111
Invited: 11-July-18
Visa Lodged: 29-Aug-18
CO Contact: 27-Nov-18 (For RNR & Form-815)
Responded to CO: 13-Dec-18
Grant: Waiting


----------



## akkash

NB said:


> Is there any validity given in the Bridging visa B?
> Cheers


From my understanding, Bridging B visa has an expiry date, you must come back to the country before that date. Check the visa document.


----------



## SG

piyush_n said:


> Finally !!!!! After struggling for around 4 years got my visa today. Lodged on 15th Nov 2018. CO Contact 18th March. Grant Date 2nd May 2019 at 11:22 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!! Wish you all the best!!


Congratulations Piyush


----------



## asad.chem

Dear NB

It's now been more than 08 months since I lodged my visa, and more than 4.5 months since CO contact. Should I call the Home-affairs or file a complaint blah blah? I mean, will it affect my visa application in any possible way. 

Please suggest

Regards


----------



## Alex Gee

Hi everyone. I just want to ask for an advice. I lodgged in November and it has bÃªn 6 months since then. I did not received any CO contact for additional documents. The status in immiaccount Ã* stull "RÃªcived" and I don't know why it takes so long. Many people lodging the same time as me got grants, even the ones with CO contact already got their grant but i dont have any. I called Home Affair today but the phone lady said 90% processed within 6 months so maybe I am the other 10%. But the ridiculous thing is I did not received any CO contact do there is no way I am under that 10% of longer processing time because it should be a direct grant instead. So do you think I should call again, maybe talk to another staff, or just wait?


----------



## Lovegill

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB
> 
> It's now been more than 08 months since I lodged my visa, and more than 4.5 months since CO contact. Should I call the Home-affairs or file a complaint blah blah? I mean, will it affect my visa application in any possible way.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Regards


Dear Asad and alex, my timelines are similar to yours. I lodged on 21st of August and got 1st CO contact on 27th of november, but the good thing is that I again got CO contact on 27th of February 2019 and 15th April 2019. You can write an email at gsm.allocated to get feedback on your application.
Hope we all get our grants soon.

Peace


----------



## NB

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB
> 
> It's now been more than 08 months since I lodged my visa, and more than 4.5 months since CO contact. Should I call the Home-affairs or file a complaint blah blah? I mean, will it affect my visa application in any possible way.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Regards


No matter how much you rave and rant, the grant will come in its own sweet time

You will have to wait patiently till at least you cross 12 months since lodging

Cheers


----------



## NB

Alex Gee said:


> Hi everyone. I just want to ask for an advice. I lodgged in November and it has bÃªn 6 months since then. I did not received any CO contact for additional documents. The status in immiaccount Ã* stull "RÃªcived" and I don't know why it takes so long. Many people lodging the same time as me got grants, even the ones with CO contact already got their grant but i dont have any. I called Home Affair today but the phone lady said 90% processed within 6 months so maybe I am the other 10%. But the ridiculous thing is I did not received any CO contact do there is no way I am under that 10% of longer processing time because it should be a direct grant instead. So do you think I should call again, maybe talk to another staff, or just wait?


You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Alex Gee said:


> Hi everyone. I just want to ask for an advice. I lodgged in November and it has bÃªn 6 months since then. I did not received any CO contact for additional documents. The status in immiaccount Ã* stull "RÃªcived" and I don't know why it takes so long. Many people lodging the same time as me got grants, even the ones with CO contact already got their grant but i dont have any. I called Home Affair today but the phone lady said 90% processed within 6 months so maybe I am the other 10%. But the ridiculous thing is I did not received any CO contact do there is no way I am under that 10% of longer processing time because it should be a direct grant instead. So do you think I should call again, maybe talk to another staff, or just wait?


Did you check the message tab for any co contact. Just to be sure. My status is still received after CO contact and only found a letter of request for more information under message tab. 

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zak_M

It does actually till jun, so can you please advise.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush

Hello Experts,

My ACS has expired and I want to renew it. Do I need to file it again or is there any way to renew the assessment. I am working with the same organization. But my position has been upgraded.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance,
Ankush


----------



## kpramodkumar1987

*Got Golden Mail*

Got Grant at last yesterday. Its been a long journey. We started our processing July2017 and ended on 2nd May 2019. Thanks everyone who helped me in this forum. Special thanks to Rockyraj, Bandish and Saif.


----------



## NB

One small request to all members
No need to thank me or any other member if you appreciate the post
Just use the like button in the post

This will reduce the clutter in the threads as half the posts are just thank yous and thank yous for the thank yous and congratulations 

It makes the reading very easy for members who are looking for actual information in the thread if these are eliminated 

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

My wife's health clearance has been delayed due to abnormal xray and had to undergo sputum test and repeat X-ray after 3 months. Today we have consulted chest specialist recommended by panel physician, who determined that there is no abnormality and she is fit to travel ! 

However the health clinic's panel physician is very tentative about declaring the result and she sent my wife away saying that we will be contacted if any further details are needed. 

In the meantime we have received a CO contact couple of days back for my wife's health record update.

Now I'm not really sure whether to wait for the update from panel physician on E-medcials or should i be replying to the CO about the situation right now.


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> My wife's health clearance has been delayed due to abnormal xray and had to undergo sputum test and repeat X-ray after 3 months. Today we have consulted chest specialist recommended by panel physician, who determined that there is no abnormality and she is fit to travel !
> 
> However the health clinic's panel physician is very tentative about declaring the result and she sent my wife away saying that we will be contacted if any further details are needed.
> 
> In the meantime we have received a CO contact couple of days back for my wife's health record update.
> 
> Now I'm not really sure whether to wait for the update from panel physician on E-medcials or should i be replying to the CO about the situation right now.


I think you Should reply that You have completed all further tests that you were asked to do do and all reports submitted to the panel physician 

Now the decision is pending with the clinic

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> I think you Should reply that You have completed all further tests that you were asked to do do and all reports submitted to the panel physician
> 
> Now the decision is pending with the clinic
> 
> Cheers


Thank you ! I thought about it and might do the same, but I'm actually confused about the panel physician's predicament here. Not sure why she was hesitant on declaring the result when the specialist determined that nothing was abnormal.

another question - Is form 815 required for all the cases for extended health tests scenarios or should it be submitted only when requested?


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> Thank you ! I thought about it and might do the same, but I'm actually confused about the panel physician's predicament here. Not sure why she was hesitant on declaring the result when the specialist determined that nothing was abnormal.
> 
> another question - Is form 815 required for all the cases for extended health tests scenarios or should it be submitted only when requested?


THe panel clinics have their own internal processes 
You cannot hurry them up
They will follow the approved procedures of DHA 

Wait for the co to ask for the form 815
Don’t be proactive


Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> THe panel clinics have their own internal processes
> You cannot hurry them up
> They will follow the approved procedures of DHA
> 
> Wait for the co to ask for the form 815
> Don’t be proactive
> 
> 
> Cheers


Will there be more delay for the grant if i wait for the CO contact for form 815. Or is the general perception of uploading Form 815 proactively reduces process time, wrong?


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> Will there be more delay for the grant if i wait for the CO contact for form 815. Or is the general perception of uploading Form 815 proactively reduces process time, wrong?


You can take your own decision 
I told you what I would do

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> You can take your own decision
> I told you what I would do
> 
> Cheers


I was asking for an expert's opinion on a general perception 
anyway thanks for the info !


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> I was asking for an expert's opinion on a general perception
> anyway thanks for the info !


I am not an expert
Only Mara agents are experts
If you want an expert advice, consult a Mara agent

I only share my experience with the members and what I would have done in similar circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## Qunal

I am traveling first time to Australia after getting PR. Can anyone give me advice about what document I need to carry apart from passport? Also what to do next after landing there in regards to getting medical card/Bank account etc .I have no clue.Any help is appreciated


----------



## NB

Qunal said:


> I am traveling first time to Australia after getting PR. Can anyone give me advice about what document I need to carry apart from passport? Also what to do next after landing there in regards to getting medical card/Bank account etc .I have no clue.Any help is appreciated


Keep a copy of the grant letter for all members travelling with you

Are you going only for IED or for good ?

Cheers


----------



## Qunal

NB said:


> Qunal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am traveling first time to Australia after getting PR. Can anyone give me advice about what document I need to carry apart from passport? Also what to do next after landing there in regards to getting medical card/Bank account etc .I have no clue.Any help is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Keep a copy of the grant letter for all
> members travelling with you
> 
> Are you going only for IED or for good ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks NB for quick reply. As of now I am going for IED. And also to have look and feel of place before putting papers and hunt for job. So after landing there should I need to register myself to any government office for identification documents or any else I have to compulsory complied to before returning back?
Thanks for taking time to answer


----------



## NB

Qunal said:


> Thanks NB for quick reply. As of now I am going for IED. And also to have look and feel of place before putting papers and hunt for job. So after landing there should I need to register myself to any government office for identification documents or any else I have to compulsory complied to before returning back?
> Thanks for taking time to answer


All other government papers you should complete only when you are there for good

In this trip you can open a bank account in case you need to transfer funds from your home country to Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Qunal

NB said:


> Qunal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NB for quick reply. As of now I am going for IED. And also to have look and feel of place before putting papers and hunt for job. So after landing there should I need to register myself to any government office for identification documents or any else I have to compulsory complied to before returning back?
> Thanks for taking time to answer
> 
> 
> 
> All other government papers you should complete only when you are there for good
> 
> In this trip you can open a bank account in case you need to transfer funds from your home country to Australia
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks Mate


----------



## nehraj

Hi,

I have below questions: 
1) after grant when going to bus for first time do we need to carry anything apart from passport and grant letter as I want to visit and come back. 
2)Also it mentions cancelling any other applications that can be done in skillselect?
3) Does doing h1b stamping while going for PR affect the process in any way and has anybody did their stamping there?

Thanks.


----------



## nehraj

bus->aus ( sorry for typo above)


----------



## NB

nehraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have below questions:
> 1) after grant when going to bus for first time do we need to carry anything apart from passport and grant letter as I want to visit and come back.
> 2)Also it mentions cancelling any other applications that can be done in skillselect?
> 3) Does doing h1b stamping while going for PR affect the process in any way and has anybody did their stamping there?
> 
> Thanks.


1. Nothing else required 
Check in VEVO that your name and passport numbers are correct 

2. If you have applied for other categories visa, withdraw them

3. The passport will not be stamped in Australia 
What other stamps or visas you have on your passport does not affect your entry

Cheers


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Praise to Jesus 

Granted !!!!

Yes our Visas are Granted.

Timelines:

Invitation - 11 Nov 2018
Visa Lodged - 4 Dec 2018
CO contact - 6 Mar 2019
Replied to Co - 16 Mar 2019
Visa Grant - 4 May 2019

CO contact for Course completion letter from college and more additional proofs for our relationship.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Praise to Jesus
> 
> Granted !!!!
> 
> Yes our Visas are Granted.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Invitation - 11 Nov 2018
> Visa Lodged - 4 Dec 2018
> CO contact - 6 Mar 2019
> Replied to Co - 16 Mar 2019
> Visa Grant - 4 May 2019
> 
> CO contact for Course completion letter from college and more additional proofs for our relationship.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


Anzscode? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Praise to Jesus
> 
> Granted !!!!
> 
> Yes our Visas are Granted.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Invitation - 11 Nov 2018
> Visa Lodged - 4 Dec 2018
> CO contact - 6 Mar 2019
> Replied to Co - 16 Mar 2019
> Visa Grant - 4 May 2019
> 
> CO contact for Course completion letter from college and more additional proofs for our relationship.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


And can you please list down what documents you uploaded? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## himsatreja

I have got positive assessment for food technologist ( And want to apply for 189/190 Visa)

My wife is software tester and she is eligible for 190 only. She has competent english. 

Can i claim 5 points if i get her skill assessment for 189 Visa ?


----------



## sczachariah

himsatreja said:


> I have got positive assessment for food technologist ( And want to apply for 189/190 Visa)
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is software tester and she is eligible for 190 only. She has competent english.
> 
> 
> 
> Can i claim 5 points if i get her skill assessment for 189 Visa ?





For claiming spouse points, both ANZSCO codes should be from same code group.


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

saurabhpluto said:


> Anzscode?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Its 261313

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

saurabhpluto said:


> And can you please list down what documents you uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Please find the below docs I have submitted after CO contact. This may help you.

New passports with each other names endorsed on them.

2. My company insurance policy showing my wife as dependent in the group medical policy.

3. Affidavits from both of our parents.

4. Relationship letters from both of us explaining our relationship.

5. Bank add on credit card issued for my wife with same credit card number as mine.

6. Priority passes with same number issued for both of us.

7. Domestic gas connection on my wife's name with the current address we are staying and my bank statement showing the same address.

8. Around 30-40 photos with friends and relatives.

9. Bus ticket for the past fee months that we travelled together to our native.

10. My bank credit card statement that shows a different section of transactions done on my wife's credit card which is an add on card of mine.

11. Joint account and a joint fixed deposit of 5 lakhs.

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Form 80*

I have a doubt in filling Form 80

Part E – International travel / movements
Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

I am working in a software company and based out of India. I have travelled to Qatar on a business visa for 3 times while I was still on India payroll. What is the reason for the visit I should mention? Either Business or Work?


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> I have a doubt in filling Form 80
> 
> Part E – International travel / movements
> Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> I am working in a software company and based out of India. I have travelled to Qatar on a business visa for 3 times while I was still on India payroll. What is the reason for the visit I should mention? Either Business or Work?


For work 

Cheers


----------



## NB

himsatreja said:


> I have got positive assessment for food technologist ( And want to apply for 189/190 Visa)
> 
> My wife is software tester and she is eligible for 190 only. She has competent english.
> 
> Can i claim 5 points if i get her skill assessment for 189 Visa ?


You can claim points only under 190 not under 189

Cheers


----------



## Kaur preet

Hi everyone
I just paid VAC2 invoice . Any members who went through the same situation can please give an idea how long it takes for grant after payment
Cheers


----------



## NB

Kaur preet said:


> Hi everyone
> I just paid VAC2 invoice . Any members who went through the same situation can please give an idea how long it takes for grant after payment
> Cheers


Till early last year, the grant used to come within days of making payments

Unfortunately now it’s taking several weeks and sometimes even stretches to a couple of months

You will have to wait patiently 
But you can have the satisfaction that the chances of rejection now are practically nil

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi experts,

I am having few doubts in Form 80 regarding Question 20 "Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications". What are all the details should I add here? 

Currently, I have added my bachelor's degree only. 

my degree was awarded by the University, and my college is affiliated to the university. Both are located in different cities.

1) In the "Full name of institution" - Should I give my University name (or) College name

2) In the "Campus/address of institution" - Should I give my University address (or) College address

3)Do I need to add my 10th Standard and 12th Stanard? or even lower standards?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gsrinivas

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am having few doubts in Form 80 regarding Question 20 "Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications". What are all the details should I add here?
> 
> Currently, I have added my bachelor's degree only.
> 
> my degree was awarded by the University, and my college is affiliated to the university. Both are located in different cities.
> 
> 1) In the "Full name of institution" - Should I give my University name (or) College name
> 
> 2) In the "Campus/address of institution" - Should I give my University address (or) College address
> 
> 3)Do I need to add my 10th Standard and 12th Stanard? or even lower standards?
> 
> Thanks in advance



1) Give your college name (University name) Ex: ABC College( XYZ Univeristy)
2) Mention address of your college
3)Not required.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

gsrinivas said:


> 1) Give your college name (University name) Ex: ABC College( XYZ Univeristy)
> 2) Mention address of your college
> 3)Not required.


Thanks gsrinivas


----------



## Divkasi

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Praise to Jesus
> 
> Granted !!!!
> 
> Yes our Visas are Granted.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Invitation - 11 Nov 2018
> Visa Lodged - 4 Dec 2018
> CO contact - 6 Mar 2019
> Replied to Co - 16 Mar 2019
> Visa Grant - 4 May 2019
> 
> CO contact for Course completion letter from college and more additional proofs for our relationship.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Form 80 - I have few doubts in Question 19 "Give details of all employment and unemployment"

1)should I mention 2 days gap between joining from the first job to the second job? if yes, what should I mention in duties?

2) what should I mention in duties for 30 days gap between joining from the second job to the third job? what should I mention in the address of the company?

3) For the company that I have worked, should I mention the address of head/registered office or the last working office address of myself?

4) duties - I have mentioned that - My duties involve analyze, design, code and unit test mobile applications. Is that enough?

5) Should I mention designation breakup for the company where I held more than one designation[note: my R&R letter contains only last designation]?

6)From Aug-1989 to Dec-2010; Never worked during the period, and was financially supported by my parents.? Is that enough?

6)Should I mention my school life/college life duration?


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> Form 80 - I have few doubts in Question 19 "Give details of all employment and unemployment"
> 
> 1)should I mention 2 days gap between joining from the first job to the second job? if yes, what should I mention in duties?
> 
> 2) what should I mention in duties for 30 days gap between joining from the second job to the third job? what should I mention in the address of the company?
> 
> 3) For the company that I have worked, should I mention the address of head/registered office or the last working office address of myself?
> 
> 4) duties - I have mentioned that - My duties involve analyze, design, code and unit test mobile applications. Is that enough?
> 
> 5) Should I mention designation breakup for the company where I held more than one designation[note: my R&R letter contains only last designation]?
> 
> 6)From Aug-1989 to Dec-2010; Never worked during the period, and was financially supported by my parents.? Is that enough?
> 
> 6)Should I mention my school life/college life duration?


1. Give actual dates. 2 days duties you can write preparing to join next job

2. As above. You can give your residence address for the 30 days

3. The office address you actually worked

4. There is a 300 character limit. Try to write at least 275

5. Give breakup of each designation.yiur payslips will anyways give the designation even if you don’t

6. I presume you were studying. Give the entire history of your education and against each write your parents supported you

6. As above

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

NB said:


> 1. Give actual dates. 2 days duties you can write preparing to join next job
> 
> 
> 
> 2. As above. You can give your residence address for the 30 days
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The office address you actually worked
> 
> 
> 
> 4. There is a 300 character limit. Try to write at least 275
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Give breakup of each designation.yiur payslips will anyways give the designation even if you don’t
> 
> 
> 
> 6. I presume you were studying. Give the entire history of your education and against each write your parents supported you
> 
> 
> 
> 6. As above
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




But NB, for 1 - that field in form 80 takes only MMM-YYYY right ? How to specify date ?


----------



## Amu2017

Hi experts,
I got a 2nd CO contact on 4th May for same set of documents for which 1st CO contact was received on 6th March. The documents were already uploaded in 2 week of March. Has this happened with someone?

During the 1st CO contact, there was no button stating " docs have been provided". However, during the 2nd CO contact, there was button stating " docs have been provided". 

Please guide, what should be done in such a scenario?


----------



## NB

Amu2017 said:


> Hi experts,
> I got a 2nd CO contact on 4th May for same set of documents for which 1st CO contact was received on 6th March. The documents were already uploaded in 2 week of March. Has this happened with someone?
> 
> During the 1st CO contact, there was no button stating " docs have been provided". However, during the 2nd CO contact, there was button stating " docs have been provided".
> 
> Please guide, what should be done in such a scenario?


You have no option but to upload the set of documents again
They may have been corrupted during uploading, or the co may not have found them sufficient 
Recheck if you can strengthen the evidence any more 

Press the docs provided button after uploading the same

Cheers


----------



## Marshall153

Hi All,

Requesting your kind help here.
My friend has launched his EOI for 189 in 2613 Job code with 70 points.

Hi skill assessment got expired and the agent is charging him money again to get the skill assessment done.
So we are trying to do it by ourselves.
Could you please direct me the forum or link where i can get the details about ACS skill assesment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

Marshall153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Requesting your kind help here.
> My friend has launched his EOI for 189 in 2613 Job code with 70 points.
> 
> Hi skill assessment got expired and the agent is charging him money again to get the skill assessment done.
> So we are trying to do it by ourselves.
> Could you please direct me the forum or link where i can get the details about ACS skill assesment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu

For passport details - Place of issue/issuing authority:

I hold an Indian passport which depicts the place of issue in the biodata page. But, what is the issuing authority?


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> For passport details - Place of issue/issuing authority:
> 
> I hold an Indian passport which depicts the place of issue in the biodata page. But, what is the issuing authority?


On the first page of the passport, you will find the name and designation of the person signing it
That’s the issuing authority 
You have to give the designation of that person

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu

NB said:


> On the first page of the passport, you will find the name and designation of the person signing it
> That’s the issuing authority
> You have to give the designation of that person
> 
> Cheers


The seal shows 

G. RANI
ASSISTANT
PASSPORT OFFICE
MADURAI


what is the designation of the person? is it assistant?[sounds vague]


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> The seal shows
> 
> G. RANI
> ASSISTANT
> PASSPORT OFFICE
> MADURAI
> 
> 
> what is the designation of the person? is it assistant?[sounds vague]


 The issuing authority would be Assistant , passport office, Madurai 

Vague, or not, there is nothing you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu

NB said:


> The issuing authority would be Assistant , passport office, Madurai
> 
> Vague, or not, there is nothing you can do about it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## sumitindia

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you know that it's worth joining this forum. Can't thank enough to all guys out here who has been imparting knowledge around how to go about the PR process.

I got my PR on 4 May 2019

EOI submitted:23 Oct 2018
Points :75
Invite : 11 Nov 2018
Applied on :5 Dec 2018 for 261313

CO contacted on 6 March 2019 for colour PTE and colour Passport copy( I had submitted attested black and white copies).
PR received: 4 May 2019

Thanks and all the best for all those waiting. Patience definitely pays off! 

-Sumit


----------



## Amu2017

Hi everyone.....
Can anyone share dha contact numbers


----------



## shree432

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that it's worth joining this forum. Can't thank enough to all guys out here who has been imparting knowledge around how to go about the PR process.
> 
> I got my PR on 4 May 2019
> 
> EOI submitted:23 Oct 2018
> Points :75
> Invite : 11 Nov 2018
> Applied on :5 Dec 2018 for 261313
> 
> CO contacted on 6 March 2019 for colour PTE and colour Passport copy( I had submitted attested black and white copies).
> PR received: 4 May 2019
> 
> Thanks and all the best for all those waiting. Patience definitely pays off!
> 
> -Sumit


Hearty Congrats on your PR, I have submitted on 26 Jan 2019 and waiting for it


----------



## shree432

Amu2017 said:


> Hi everyone.....
> Can anyone share dha contact numbers



+61 261960196 , But I got a standard message that your application is received and they are looking into it.


----------



## Divkasi

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that it's worth joining this forum. Can't thank enough to all guys out here who has been imparting knowledge around how to go about the PR process.
> 
> I got my PR on 4 May 2019
> 
> EOI submitted:23 Oct 2018
> Points :75
> Invite : 11 Nov 2018
> Applied on :5 Dec 2018 for 261313
> 
> CO contacted on 6 March 2019 for colour PTE and colour Passport copy( I had submitted attested black and white copies).
> PR received: 4 May 2019
> 
> Thanks and all the best for all those waiting. Patience definitely pays off!
> 
> -Sumit




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg.andy

Folks , it's almost close to a year that I had submitted my 189 EOI with 70 points for ICT business analyst . The wait is excruciating now. I had also applied for NSW and VIC 190 with 75 points. I am not seeing any hope round the corner soon !!


----------



## NB

adg.andy said:


> Folks , it's almost close to a year that I had submitted my 189 EOI with 70 points for ICT business analyst . The wait is excruciating now. I had also applied for NSW and VIC 190 with 75 points. I am not seeing any hope round the corner soon !!


There may be some clarity after The elections are over

Till then it’s bleak 

Cheers


----------



## rohit.rickyy

GOT PR today for me and my wife 
Timelines Eoi on 22 oct 2018
ITA 11 Nov
263312 at 70 points


Visa aplication lodged on 7 dec2018
Co contact 8march 2019 for relationship evidence ,spouse’sIElts and form 80
PR grant date 6 May 2019
IED 20 Nov 2019 

Thanks everyone for their help


----------



## Harini227

adg.andy said:


> Folks , it's almost close to a year that I had submitted my 189 EOI with 70 points for ICT business analyst . The wait is excruciating now. I had also applied for NSW and VIC 190 with 75 points. I am not seeing any hope round the corner soon !!


The last 189 invite for 2611* with 70points was sent for EOI DOE Sep 13th 2017. With 70 points there is almost no chance. Try bumping up your points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RRSha

*Grant Received!*

Glad to inform you all that after a long impatient wait, we ( family of 3) finally got a direct grant on 3rd May. We had lodged our Visa on 26th Nov,2019.

Thanks to everyone on the forum. This forum is filled with a lot of positive vibes!

ANZSCO Code : 261313
EOI submitted - 22nd Oct 2018 ( with 80 points)
Invite received - 11th Nov 2018
Visa application lodged - 26th Nov 2018
Medicals - 29th Nov 2018
IED - 19th Nov,2019


----------



## Famedevon

Hi All,
I applied for 189 for me and wife on 27th Dec 2018 (130 days today). It has been just too long without any contact and I'm getting more anxious everyday. Quite a few people who applied close to me got their grants or CO Contacts in less than 90 days but now I'm the only one left in pretty much everyone I know. What's the max time this can take and what can I expect?

I heard that if you don't get a CO contact within 4 months, you won't get a CO contact at all and it'll be a direct grant. Is that true?
Thanks


----------



## sambitc

Famedevon said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for 189 for me and wife on 27th Dec 2018 (130 days today). It has been just too long without any contact and I'm getting more anxious everyday. Quite a few people who applied close to me got their grants or CO Contacts in less than 90 days but now I'm the only one left in pretty much everyone I know. What's the max time this can take and what can I expect?
> 
> I heard that if you don't get a CO contact within 4 months, you won't get a CO contact at all and it'll be a direct grant. Is that true?
> Thanks


Is the status still showing as received ? Have you received any email ? Sometimes there are random employment verification / other verifications and the process gets delayed .


----------



## saurabhpluto

adg.andy said:


> Folks , it's almost close to a year that I had submitted my 189 EOI with 70 points for ICT business analyst . The wait is excruciating now. I had also applied for NSW and VIC 190 with 75 points. I am not seeing any hope round the corner soon !!


Sir i think at 70 in 261111 seeing the current status the chances are not even 1-2%.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## adg.andy

Harini227 said:


> The last 189 invite for 2611* with 70points was sent for EOI DOE Sep 13th 2017. With 70 points there is almost no chance. Try bumping up your points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I have 20 points for English. My wife is a homemaker. Not sure how to bump up points. Also NAATI is not to clear. I am not finding any options to give the test for Bengali. Any pointers on improving points would be welcome.


----------



## ajnewbie

Hello All,

I have not seen many people applying as Construction Project Managers (133111). As such, I was wondering what my chances would be with 65 or 70 points to get an ITA? I am currently waiting for my VETASSESS assessment to come through. Based on their assessment (provided it is positive), I may get 5-10 points taking my points tally to 65-70. I have 20 points for language 25 for age and 15 for education (current points tally = 60 points). Do I even stand a chance? If yes, how long is the current wait period for an ITA for my profile? Any advice/suggestion/comments would be welcome, especially from the senior members. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## abjacob

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that it's worth joining this forum. Can't thank enough to all guys out here who has been imparting knowledge around how to go about the PR process.
> 
> I got my PR on 4 May 2019
> 
> EOI submitted:23 Oct 2018
> Points :75
> Invite : 11 Nov 2018
> Applied on :5 Dec 2018 for 261313
> 
> CO contacted on 6 March 2019 for colour PTE and colour Passport copy( I had submitted attested black and white copies).
> PR received: 4 May 2019
> 
> Thanks and all the best for all those waiting. Patience definitely pays off!
> 
> -Sumit



Awesome. Congratulations!!


----------



## nest47

Hi Experts,

I have a question regarding Salary Slips
I have submitted all the experience letters from previous and current employment including all the details with R&R..
Do i still need to submit Salary slips for last 3 months ??

If Yes, do i need to get it notarized ?? we download salary slips directly from the website not sure how it will be Notarized ?? Just make a copy and get it Notarized i guess ??


----------



## sczachariah

nest47 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding Salary Slips
> 
> I have submitted all the experience letters from previous and current employment including all the details with R&R..
> 
> Do i still need to submit Salary slips for last 3 months ??
> 
> 
> 
> If Yes, do i need to get it notarized ?? we download salary slips directly from the website not sure how it will be Notarized ?? Just make a copy and get it Notarized i guess ??




Hi,

At the very least, one salary slip per quarter is needed. Complete salary slips for entire period is the most favourable one. If the salary slips are in colour and contains employer logo, you don’t need to notarise.


----------



## manishchhettri

*Got my grant*

Got my grant on May 4th. Good luck to all those waiting for theirs.


----------



## gunajoe

Hi, 
My son's passport is getting expired in Jan2020 and our initial entry date is 25-Oct-2019. Is it advisable renew his passport now? If yes, do I need to inform immigration department? Please suggest.

Thanks

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick81

Hi all,

After a long journey (almost 2 years) with many ups and even more downs, on 3rd May my family and I received the grant (see signature for details). I lodged my application on 13th November 2018. Really want to thank people on this forum for all the help. Wanted to be sure that your help is recognized and appreciated.

Few questions still remains:
Do you know where I can find a ToDo list after granting the visa? My plan is to visit Australia in a few months in order to activate the visa. How do I know if the visa is activated, will the status in VEVO change? Is there any special form I have to fill at the border?



__________________


ANZSCO - : 261312
IELTS - : 24-Aug-2017 (L-8.5 R-9.0 S-8.0 W-8.0)
ACS Positive (first attempt) - : 12-Oct-2017 (didn't know that there will be 2 years deduction and did not include previous work experience)
ACS Positive (second attempt) - : 27-Feb-2018
EOI - : 27-Feb-2018 (70 points) Points Breakdown: Education: 20; English: 20; Work Exp: 15; Age: 15
Lodge - : 13-Nov-2018
PCC - : 1-Mar-2019
Medical - : 28-Feb-2019
Grant - : 3-May-2019


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Anyone there with Lodge date in March 2019 or later, got the DG?


----------



## kimmy3701

Hi Congrats, I just want to know what evidence had u put earlier for relationship? I just have added marriage certificate from court and my Wife's PCC mentioned wife of <my name>. Will that be enough?


----------



## kimmy3701

why relationship verification? did you not upload marriage certificate earlier?


----------



## aarpriase

manishchhettri said:


> Got my grant on May 4th. Good luck to all those waiting for theirs.


Congratulations. Sorry to say that but this message will not help much without your timelines. Request you to share the details.


----------



## saurabhpluto

nick81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> After a long journey (almost 2 years) with many ups and even more downs, on 3rd May my family and I received the grant (see signature for details). I lodged my application on 13th November 2018. Really want to thank people on this forum for all the help. Wanted to be sure that your help is recognized and appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Few questions still remains:
> 
> Do you know where I can find a ToDo list after granting the visa? My plan is to visit Australia in a few months in order to activate the visa. How do I know if the visa is activated, will the status in VEVO change? Is there any special form I have to fill at the border?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - : 261312
> 
> IELTS - : 24-Aug-2017 (L-8.5 R-9.0 S-8.0 W-8.0)
> 
> ACS Positive (first attempt) - : 12-Oct-2017 (didn't know that there will be 2 years deduction and did not include previous work experience)
> 
> ACS Positive (second attempt) - : 27-Feb-2018
> 
> EOI - : 27-Feb-2018 (70 points) Points Breakdown: Education: 20; English: 20; Work Exp: 15; Age: 15
> 
> Lodge - : 13-Nov-2018
> 
> PCC - : 1-Mar-2019
> 
> Medical - : 28-Feb-2019
> 
> Grant - : 3-May-2019


Would be great to bullet point. What documents you uploaded

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nick81

Here are the list of documents I uploaded when lodged the Visa:

1. Birth or Age, Evidence of: birth certificate; driver license 
2. Character Evidence of: police clearance, Form 80
3. Language Ability - English: IELTS results
4. Qualification - Overseas: Copy of all diplomas from Bachelor onward
5. Skill Assessment: ACS assessment
6. Travel Document: Passport copy
7. Work Experience - Overseas: Confirmation of Employment letter, Payslip copies (3 - for each year)


----------



## NB

gunajoe said:


> Hi,
> My son's passport is getting expired in Jan2020 and our initial entry date is 25-Oct-2019. Is it advisable renew his passport now? If yes, do I need to inform immigration department? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You can get it renewed 
Once you get the new passport , update the same in Immiaccount 
Check in VEVO after a couple of days and recheck that it is being reflected 

Cheers


----------



## NB

nick81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long journey (almost 2 years) with many ups and even more downs, on 3rd May my family and I received the grant (see signature for details). I lodged my application on 13th November 2018. Really want to thank people on this forum for all the help. Wanted to be sure that your help is recognized and appreciated.
> 
> Few questions still remains:
> Do you know where I can find a ToDo list after granting the visa? My plan is to visit Australia in a few months in order to activate the visa. How do I know if the visa is activated, will the status in VEVO change? Is there any special form I have to fill at the border?
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - : 261312
> IELTS - : 24-Aug-2017 (L-8.5 R-9.0 S-8.0 W-8.0)
> ACS Positive (first attempt) - : 12-Oct-2017 (didn't know that there will be 2 years deduction and did not include previous work experience)
> ACS Positive (second attempt) - : 27-Feb-2018
> EOI - : 27-Feb-2018 (70 points) Points Breakdown: Education: 20; English: 20; Work Exp: 15; Age: 15
> Lodge - : 13-Nov-2018
> PCC - : 1-Mar-2019
> Medical - : 28-Feb-2019
> Grant - : 3-May-2019


If you are going only to activate the visa, there is nothing you can do except to open a a bank account in case you need to transfer funds from your home country to Australia 

All others you can do when you are here for good
Once you cross immigration, your IED requirement is fulfilled
Make sure that all applicants with you including dependent complete it individually 

Just keep a printout of the grant in case needed
There is no specific form to fill 

Cheers


----------



## SG

gunajoe said:


> Hi,
> My son's passport is getting expired in Jan2020 and our initial entry date is 25-Oct-2019. Is it advisable renew his passport now? If yes, do I need to inform immigration department? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


After you get your son's new Passport (that is after passport renewal), you can go to ImmiAccount – Update Details TAB (Left side under Menu) - Notification of changes in circumstances, Here you can update the renewed passport details.


----------



## SG

nick81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long journey (almost 2 years) with many ups and even more downs, on 3rd May my family and I received the grant (see signature for details). I lodged my application on 13th November 2018. Really want to thank people on this forum for all the help. Wanted to be sure that your help is recognized and appreciated.
> 
> Few questions still remains:
> Do you know where I can find a ToDo list after granting the visa? My plan is to visit Australia in a few months in order to activate the visa. How do I know if the visa is activated, will the status in VEVO change? Is there any special form I have to fill at the border?
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - : 261312
> IELTS - : 24-Aug-2017 (L-8.5 R-9.0 S-8.0 W-8.0)
> ACS Positive (first attempt) - : 12-Oct-2017 (didn't know that there will be 2 years deduction and did not include previous work experience)
> ACS Positive (second attempt) - : 27-Feb-2018
> EOI - : 27-Feb-2018 (70 points) Points Breakdown: Education: 20; English: 20; Work Exp: 15; Age: 15
> Lodge - : 13-Nov-2018
> PCC - : 1-Mar-2019
> Medical - : 28-Feb-2019
> Grant - : 3-May-2019


Heartiest Congratulations Nick 

No special form to cross the border.

If you are going for visa validation trip (IED), you can carry just the Grant Letter and the Passport. There is no stamping of passport. Once you cross the Australian Immigration counter at the airport, that's it.


----------



## snitu13

Hey Friends,

After a journey of almost an year, I just got the direct grant letter today for *261111 (ICT Business Analyst) *after 87 days of application. Its for my family of 3.

Thanks to all for your support  Wish you guys a speedy grant too!

Here are the details for mobile app users:
*Class 189 | ANZSCO 261111 | Points 75+5 (partner)*
ACS: 23 Oct'18 > +ve: 22 Nov'18
PTE: 26 Dec'18: 20 pts 
EOI: 27 Dec'18
ITA: 10 Jan'19 
PCC: 8 Feb'19 
Medicals: 20 Feb'19
Lodged: 09 Feb'19
Grant: 07 May'19
IED: 08 Feb'20
------------------------------------


----------



## SG

snitu13 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> After a journey of almost an year, I just got the direct grant letter today for *261111 (ICT Business Analyst) *after 87 days of application. Its for my family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all for your support  Wish you guys a speedy grant too!
> 
> Here are the details for mobile app users:
> *Class 189 | ANZSCO 261111 | Points 75+5 (partner)*
> ACS: 23 Oct'18 > +ve: 22 Nov'18
> PTE: 26 Dec'18: 20 pts
> EOI: 27 Dec'18
> ITA: 10 Jan'19
> PCC: 8 Feb'19
> Medicals: 20 Feb'19
> Lodged: 09 Feb'19
> Grant: 07 May'19
> IED: 08 Feb'20
> ------------------------------------


Heartiest Congratulations snitu


----------



## gvbrin

snitu13 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> After a journey of almost an year, I just got the direct grant letter today for *261111 (ICT Business Analyst) *after 87 days of application. Its for my family of 3.
> 
> Thanks to all for your support  Wish you guys a speedy grant too!
> 
> Here are the details for mobile app users:
> *Class 189 | ANZSCO 261111 | Points 75+5 (partner)*
> ACS: 23 Oct'18 > +ve: 22 Nov'18
> PTE: 26 Dec'18: 20 pts
> EOI: 27 Dec'18
> ITA: 10 Jan'19
> PCC: 8 Feb'19
> Medicals: 20 Feb'19
> Lodged: 09 Feb'19
> Grant: 07 May'19
> IED: 08 Feb'20
> ------------------------------------




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omkar13

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Congrats, I just want to know what evidence had u put earlier for relationship? I just have added marriage certificate from court and my Wife's PCC mentioned wife of <my name>. Will that be enough?


Hi,
I will recommend you to upload more documents for spouse evidence. In my application, I uploaded marriage certificate but that wasn't enough and git CO contact for more proof of documents.

You can submit below documents-
Marriage ceremony pics, joint lease agreement, insurance certificate with nominee name (Wife/Husband), FB life event screenshots, joint investment certificate, etc

Try to upload as mush documents to get DG. Cheers!


----------



## omkar13

Just curious, has anyone received grant having CO contact on April 2019? Looking in immitracker, it seems CO is taking around 60-100 days for grant after CO contact.

Any insights?


----------



## wandererstyle

Hi Guys,

Need your point of view about a recent change in circumstances in my application.

I work for an information technology company with an employee count of 700+ employees. My current employer's office location has recently shifted to a different location in the same city (gurgaon) about 3 weeks ago resulting in me relocating to the new premises. The company website still shows the old address.

I had lodged my application on 17th Feb 2019 with the application still in received status with no CO contact.

I had filled form 80 with the employer's old address (which was current) at that time.

Should I now fill up the current information via "change in circumstances form" in Immiaccount. 

Please consider this that the companies website still has the old address and nowhere in the public domain is new address listed as of today.

Also, is there a possibility of any in person employee verification as if they visit at the address listed in my form 80 and companies website, there might be chances of a negative report as that place has been vacated.

Please suggest on how this should be handled to reduce probability of a CO contact or a negative report.

Thanks in advance.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Class 189 | ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) | Points 75
Ist ACS: 11 Nov'18 | +ve: 15 Dec'18 (Employment considered 7 Years 9 Months)
ACS Review with additional documents: 31st Jan'19 | +ve: 08 Feb'19 (Employment considered 9 Years 1 month)
Ist PTE: 29 Dec'18: 10 points
2nd PTE: 12 Jan'19: 20 Points
EOI: 08 Feb'19
ITA: 10 Feb'19
Lodged: 17 Feb'19
PCC: 20 Feb'19 | | Medicals: 23 Feb'19
Grant: Pending


----------



## NB

wandererstyle said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your point of view about a recent change in circumstances in my application.
> 
> I work for an information technology company with an employee count of 700+ employees. My current employer's office location has recently shifted to a different location in the same city (gurgaon) about 3 weeks ago resulting in me relocating to the new premises. The company website still shows the old address.
> 
> I had lodged my application on 17th Feb 2019 with the application still in received status with no CO contact.
> 
> I had filled form 80 with the employer's old address (which was current) at that time.
> 
> Should I now fill up the current information via "change in circumstances form" in Immiaccount.
> 
> Please consider this that the companies website still has the old address and nowhere in the public domain is new address listed as of today.
> 
> Also, is there a possibility of any in person employee verification as if they visit at the address listed in my form 80 and companies website, there might be chances of a negative report as that place has been vacated.
> 
> Please suggest on how this should be handled to reduce probability of a CO contact or a negative report.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Class 189 | ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) | Points 75
> Ist ACS: 11 Nov'18 | +ve: 15 Dec'18 (Employment considered 7 Years 9 Months)
> ACS Review with additional documents: 31st Jan'19 | +ve: 08 Feb'19 (Employment considered 9 Years 1 month)
> Ist PTE: 29 Dec'18: 10 points
> 2nd PTE: 12 Jan'19: 20 Points
> EOI: 08 Feb'19
> ITA: 10 Feb'19
> Lodged: 17 Feb'19
> PCC: 20 Feb'19 | | Medicals: 23 Feb'19
> Grant: Pending


What’s there to be so worried about ?
Just file the change of circumstances form , give the new address and be done with it
Below the new address you can write in brackets that as it is a very recent move, the address has not been updated in the company website as yet

Cheers


----------



## nikhileshp

*Query on Medical Tests*

I had submitted my 189 application (self + dependents) today.

In my application; I have provided HAP ID for self and dependents for medicals that we had done for TSS 482 Visa. The eReferral letter is dated 18-May-2018.

However on submission of my 189 application I see below:
Arrange health examinations.

I was under impression that the CO will consider these health results as they are less than 12 months old when I made the application. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sudarshanreddy09

Guys, Where to find the courses to do Masters that are PR eligible

Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


----------



## wandererstyle

NB said:


> What’s there to be so worried about ?
> Just file the change of circumstances form , give the new address and be done with it
> Below the new address you can write in brackets that as it is a very recent move, the address has not been updated in the company website as yet
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB  

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tiagozt

omkar13 said:


> Just curious, has anyone received grant having CO contact on April 2019? Looking in immitracker, it seems CO is taking around 60-100 days for grant after CO contact.
> 
> Any insights?


Yes, I think they are taking longer than usual. I had to send additional proof of work (overseas), sent that one month ago, but haven't received any new contact from the case officer. Also, although there is the message "request for more information", the application information hasn't been updated and still says "application has been received and will be assessed", with a timeline between "6 months and 6 months" (yes, exactly that), while two weeks ago the timeline was "4 to 5 weeks". Weird things happen in the Department.


----------



## sambitc

sudarshanreddy09 said:


> Guys, Where to find the courses to do Masters that are PR eligible
> 
> Sent from my CPH1803 using Tapatalk


As far as I know, both masters and bachelors weigh the same in terms of points .


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> As far as I know, both masters and bachelors weigh the same in terms of points .


I think he is asking about the additional points to be awarded for masters from November 

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Does anyone knows whether Grants has anything to do with the ANZCO code or any other factors?


----------



## kimmy3701

UOTE=omkar13;14865190]


kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Congrats, I just want to know what evidence had u put earlier for relationship? I just have added marriage certificate from court and my Wife's PCC mentioned wife of <my name>. Will that be enough?


Hi,
I will recommend you to upload more documents for spouse evidence. In my application, I uploaded marriage certificate but that wasn't enough and git CO contact for more proof of documents.

You can submit below documents-
Marriage ceremony pics, joint lease agreement, insurance certificate with nominee name (Wife/Husband), FB life event screenshots, joint investment certificate, etc

Try to upload as mush documents to get DG. Cheers![/QUOTE] Hi, Did you claim any partner points? I asked my Mara certified agent and they said no need to provide any extra document. If the case officer asks for it then we will provide it


----------



## gunajoe

SG said:


> After you get your son's new Passport (that is after passport renewal), you can go to ImmiAccount – Update Details TAB (Left side under Menu) - Notification of changes in circumstances, Here you can update the renewed passport details.


Thanks for you response, few more questions.

Does it to go through any approvals? 
Do I need to attach the new passport as a proof? 
Does the visa get automatically tagged to the new passport?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunajoe

NB said:


> You can get it renewed
> 
> Once you get the new passport , update the same in Immiaccount
> 
> Check in VEVO after a couple of days and recheck that it is being reflected
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. I will proceed for the renewal

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## prseeker

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Does anyone knows whether Grants has anything to do with the ANZCO code or any other factors?


Yes of course, some skills are in more demand than others. 

As an example back in 2014 when I received my grant under 263111 category, 60 points guaranteed an invite in next round itself. But not anymore I guess.


----------



## Navathej

Navathej said:


> My wife's health clearance has been delayed due to abnormal xray and had to undergo sputum test and repeat X-ray after 3 months. Today we have consulted chest specialist recommended by panel physician, who determined that there is no abnormality and she is fit to travel !
> 
> However the health clinic's panel physician is very tentative about declaring the result and she sent my wife away saying that we will be contacted if any further details are needed.
> 
> In the meantime we have received a CO contact couple of days back for my wife's health record update.
> 
> Now I'm not really sure whether to wait for the update from panel physician on E-medcials or should i be replying to the CO about the situation right now.


My wife's health clearance has been provided and I updated my application by clicking the information provided button.

Now the wait continues for the grant !


----------



## aarpriase

*Attachment information provided button*

For all of those who are submitting additional documents after CO contact and not sure why "Information provided" button is not visible....


Here is what i see when i login to my account: ( Open issues on their website )

_The ‘I confirm that I have provided my information’ button is currently unavailable on the Attach documents page. Your processing officer can still see any documents that you attach to your application, you do not need to contact the Department._


----------



## aarpriase

*Myimmitracker cases*

Hi All,

Lot of us are using myimmitracker ( Non Government website to track our cases ). I have noticed that my case was automatically set as Inactive due to inactivity and they did not notify me by email. I have to activate the case again ( there is a button to activate your case if you are logged in ). In case your case is Inactive ( You can find that by applying a filter on all the cases ), you may want to set it back to Active so that we can get better idea of all the cases. I see lots of cases of Jan/Feb 2019 are showing inactive.

Thanks


----------



## shan_sh

*Grant Received*

Hi All,

I have been a silent observer on this thread. All the posts here have helped me through out my visa process. I received my grant for subclass 189 for BA today morning around 4:30 AM IST. Below are my timelines: 

ITA: 11th Jan '19
PCC and Medicals: Jan-Feb '19
Visa Lodged : 5th Feb '19
Grant : 8th May '19

Thank you all for the help and guidance for the visa process.

It would be awesome if someone can guide me to a thread for the next steps or give some high level pointers on the things to be done once I arrive in Aus? 

Wish you all a speedy grant. Cheers.


----------



## saurabhpluto

shan_sh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this thread. All the posts here have helped me through out my visa process. I received my grant for subclass 189 for BA today morning around 4:30 AM IST. Below are my timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 11th Jan '19
> 
> PCC and Medicals: Jan-Feb '19
> 
> Visa Lodged : 5th Feb '19
> 
> Grant : 8th May '19
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance for the visa process.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if someone can guide me to a thread for the next steps or give some high level pointers on the things to be done once I arrive in Aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant. Cheers.


Would be great if you can share what all documents you uploaded. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shan_sh

saurabhpluto said:


> Would be great if you can share what all documents you uploaded.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Sure. Below are the list of docs i uploaded under each head: 

MAIN APPLICANT

Language Ability - PTE Scorecard, Copy of Email sent to DHA
Travel Doc - Passport Copy
Birth - Aadhar, Voter, Passport, SSLC Marksheet, PAN Card
Work Ex - Bank Statements, Payslips, PF, Appointment/Exp Letters, Form 16, ITR 
Qualification - Degree/Marksheets
Photograph - Front/Bank (Signed) - Used Photoscan app to Scan
Partner Skills - PTE, Email sent to DHA, SSLC Marksheet, ACS letter, Passport
Form 80
Character - Police Clearance
Skills Assessment - ACS Letter
Form 1221 (Under others)

PARTNER 

Member of Family Unit - Photograph (preferably marriage), Marriage Certificate, Passport with spouse name
Photograph - Front/Bank (Signed) - Used Photoscan app to Scan
Travel Doc - Passport
Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Travel tickets, Passport with spouse name
Skill Assessment - ACS Letter, Experience letters, payslips, bank statements, Form 16, ITR (All under others apart from ACS)
Character - Police Clearance
Birth - SSLC Marksheet, Aadhar, Passport
Form 80 
Form 1221

I uploaded all attested colored copies. I have heard colored copies are not required to be attested but went with it anyways.


----------



## nelutla

shan_sh said:


> Sure. Below are the list of docs i uploaded under each head:
> 
> MAIN APPLICANT
> 
> Language Ability - PTE Scorecard, Copy of Email sent to DHA
> Travel Doc - Passport Copy
> Birth - Aadhar, Voter, Passport, SSLC Marksheet, PAN Card
> Work Ex - Bank Statements, Payslips, PF, Appointment/Exp Letters, Form 16, ITR
> Qualification - Degree/Marksheets
> Photograph - Front/Bank (Signed) - Used Photoscan app to Scan
> Partner Skills - PTE, Email sent to DHA, SSLC Marksheet, ACS letter, Passport
> Form 80
> Character - Police Clearance
> Skills Assessment - ACS Letter
> Form 1221 (Under others)
> 
> PARTNER
> 
> Member of Family Unit - Photograph (preferably marriage), Marriage Certificate, Passport with spouse name
> Photograph - Front/Bank (Signed) - Used Photoscan app to Scan
> Travel Doc - Passport
> Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Travel tickets, Passport with spouse name
> Skill Assessment - ACS Letter, Experience letters, payslips, bank statements, Form 16, ITR (All under others apart from ACS)
> Character - Police Clearance
> Birth - SSLC Marksheet, Aadhar, Passport
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> I uploaded all attested colored copies. I have heard colored copies are not required to be attested but went with it anyways.


congrats have not submitted reference letter like SD or RnR on company letter head ?


----------



## shan_sh

nelutla said:


> congrats have not submitted reference letter like SD or RnR on company letter head ?


Sorry. Yes I treated that as Experience letter. Used the same which i used for ACS assessment.


----------



## nelutla

shan_sh said:


> Sorry. Yes I treated that as Experience letter. Used the same which i used for ACS assessment.


have u submitted SD or RnR on company letter head


----------



## shan_sh

nelutla said:


> have u submitted SD or RnR on company letter head


Yes buddy the same which I used for assessment.


----------



## prseeker

shan_sh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this thread. All the posts here have helped me through out my visa process. I received my grant for subclass 189 for BA today morning around 4:30 AM IST. Below are my timelines:
> 
> ITA: 11th Jan '19
> PCC and Medicals: Jan-Feb '19
> Visa Lodged : 5th Feb '19
> Grant : 8th May '19
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance for the visa process.
> 
> It would be awesome if someone can guide me to a thread for the next steps or give some high level pointers on the things to be done once I arrive in Aus?
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant. Cheers.


Congratulations!
When do you intend to arrive in Australia and in which state? Will you move permanently or will you take a validation trip first. 
We have a watsapp group for people moving and living in Sydney. PM me you phone number if you are interested.


----------



## shan_sh

prseeker said:


> Congratulations!
> When do you intend to arrive in Australia and in which state? Will you move permanently or will you take a validation trip first.
> We have a watsapp group for people moving and living in Sydney. PM me you phone number if you are interested.


Sure man. I'll be mostly be going permanently to Sydney. I am sorry i cannot find a way to PM you. Fairly new to the site. Can you help me?


----------



## abhinavraiden123

shan_sh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this thread. All the posts here have helped me through out my visa process. I received my grant for subclass 189 for BA today morning around 4:30 AM IST. Below are my timelines:
> 
> ITA: 11th Jan '19
> PCC and Medicals: Jan-Feb '19
> Visa Lodged : 5th Feb '19
> Grant : 8th May '19
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance for the visa process.
> 
> It would be awesome if someone can guide me to a thread for the next steps or give some high level pointers on the things to be done once I arrive in Aus?
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant. Cheers.


Congratulations. When was the CO contact?


----------



## abhinavraiden123

My application is in "Received" status since 1.5 months. Does anyone have a fair idea of when do they assign a CO for an application from the application submission date with the latest trend ? Also, what will be the status of the application once a CO is assigned ?


ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
( Age : 30 Points, 
English : 20 Points, 
Bachelors Degree : 15 Points, 
Experience : 10 points)
ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
EOI - 24 JAN 2019
INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## wandererstyle

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> My application is in "Received" status since 1.5 months. Does anyone have a fair idea of when do they assign a CO for an application from the application submission date with the latest trend ? Also, what will be the status of the application once a CO is assigned ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
> ( Age : 30 Points,
> English : 20 Points,
> Bachelors Degree : 15 Points,
> Experience : 10 points)
> ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
> PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
> EOI - 24 JAN 2019
> INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
> PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
> LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
> MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
> GRANT - WAITING



Received status does not necessarily mean that CO is not working on it. My application is 3 months old and still in received status.

There are plenty of cases where a CO contacts but the application remains in received status.

Usually if they require more information/documents, they drop in a message and the status changes something like "further assessment".

Keep an eye in the messages tab in immiaccount. All we can do is wait layball:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Timelines

Class 189 | ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) | Points 75
Ist ACS: 11 Nov'18 | +ve: 15 Dec'18 (Employment considered 7 Years 9 Months)
ACS Review with additional documents: 31st Jan'19 | +ve: 08 Feb'19 (Employment considered 9 Years 1 month)
Ist PTE: 29 Dec'18: 10 points
2nd PTE: 12 Jan'19: 20 Points
EOI: 08 Feb'19
ITA: 10 Feb'19
Lodged: 17 Feb'19
PCC: 20 Feb'19 | | Medicals: 23 Feb'19
Grant: Pending


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations to all those who have received their grants! Good luck.


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86

GoAustralia7 said:


> Got direct grant yesterday. 8:43am IST
> Timeline below:
> 
> May 2017: Sparked to pursue PR (Canada)
> 
> 
> June-August2017: IELTS prep, got CLB9 (LRWS 8.5, 9, 7, 8.5)
> 
> 
> August2017-Jan2018: Chased past employers for reference letters, salary slips etc. Submitted EE profile (Canada)
> 
> Jan2018-Mar2018: Eagerly waited for OINP invite. Trends were speaking high cut offs which was not possible to meet (given my age and qualifications) before IELTS score expiry.
> 
> 
> March 2018: Sparked to pursue PR (Australia).
> 
> 
> March2018-June2018: Wrote reference letters by myself for 3 out of 4 employers and got SD done.* Mid June2018 got positive ACS for 8+ years experience (software engineer). Submitted EOI at 65 points with rhe thought that PTE Will give me +10 and. Explored PTE (dropped IELTS re-attempt)
> 
> 
> June2018-November2018: Work pressure, unstable team, had anxiety issues. Wanted to, but couldn't focused on PTE consistently but somehow did preparation.
> 
> 
> Nov2018-Dec2018: Surgical strike on PTE, managed to focus, accelerate and plan the exam date - Jan 5, 2019 (first thing to do in New Year) with the hope to crack it and get invited in Jan 11, 2019 round.
> 
> 
> Jan 5, 2019 : PTE attempt 3-6pm IST
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019 few hours past midnight got PTE result in mail box. Straight 90 score. Jumped with Joy*
> 
> 
> Jan 6, 2019: Around 8am IST saw the report card. Immediately called my consultant to update my EOI. Soared up to 75 points.
> 
> 
> Jan 11, 2019: A minute past midnight (Australia time) got 189 invite. Read that email few minutes post 7pm IST. Jumped with Joy.
> 
> 
> Jan 11 - Jan 25: Consultant created the application online for 189 which I scrutinized for every minute detail. Submitted with fees (no doc attached) on Jan 25. Fees was for a family of 3.
> 
> Had a deep concern if CO will ask to get. Reference letter from current employer on company letterhead.
> 
> 
> Jan 25 - Mar 9: Document upload. Passport renewal for spouse, PCC for both, Medicals.
> 
> 
> Mar 9 - April 28: Waiting, checking on groups and forums, following up with consultant. Forgot up all concerns in mind and hoped for direct grant. Consultant suggested to attach latest salary slips of 2019 and also sent mail to DHA for feedback on applications.*
> 
> 
> April 29, 2019 8:43am IST: Direct Grant. Could have jumped with Joy but was just outside voting booth. Wife did burst into tears of joy.
> 
> 
> Next Steps (not in order)
> 
> - Job searches
> 
> - Set finances into motion
> 
> - Plan on dates (IED)
> 
> - resignation
> 
> - Travel to Australia
> 
> 
> Bottom line (pardon for Hindi): in short it means keep the fire in belly and be passionate about efforts.
> 
> _Dhundne se bhagwan bhi mil jata hai_ and*
> 
> _Agar kisi cheez ko dil se chaaho to puri kayanat usey tumse milane ki koshish mein lag jaati hai_
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your direct grant!

Just curious about your decision to submit the application without documents and submitting them at a later date.

Going by your timeline, it took not more than 1 month for the CO to verify your documents and give the grant.

What prompted you to take this route?

Regards,
A


----------



## aarpriase

*Claiming partner points*

Guys,

Need a suggestion from experts as well others who have claimed partner points.

I am claiming points for partner. While uploading the document i did not find a place where they are looking for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" for *spouse*.

This is what they were asking me to upload for spouse while lodging the application:

1. Birth or Age, Evidence of 
2. Character, Evidence of
3. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
4. Photograph Passport size
5. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
6. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
7. Travel Document
8. Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


Hence, i have not uploaded experience letters, offer letters, bank statements, salary slips etc. for *spouse*. 

Please share your experience and/or suggestion, if any, with respect to spouse in case of claiming partner points.

Thanks


----------



## uqmraza2

Dear All,

I am posting this information on behalf of someone for Visitor visa 600.

Due to unforeseen delays, medical examination delayed and visa officer sent an email say, you must provide medical before this X date otherwise visa willl be rejected.

Q. Can we request for extension in medical examination timeline ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantagstya

I am on the same boat, applying visa with partner's points. 




aarpriase said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need a suggestion from experts as well others who have claimed partner points.
> 
> I am claiming points for partner. While uploading the document i did not find a place where they are looking for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" for *spouse*.
> 
> This is what they were asking me to upload for spouse while lodging the application:
> 
> 1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
> 2. Character, Evidence of
> 3. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 4. Photograph Passport size
> 5. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 6. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> 7. Travel Document
> 8. Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> 
> Hence, i have not uploaded experience letters, offer letters, bank statements, salary slips etc. for *spouse*.
> 
> Please share your experience and/or suggestion, if any, with respect to spouse in case of claiming partner points.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## NB

aarpriase said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need a suggestion from experts as well others who have claimed partner points.
> 
> I am claiming points for partner. While uploading the document i did not find a place where they are looking for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" for *spouse*.
> 
> This is what they were asking me to upload for spouse while lodging the application:
> 
> 1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
> 2. Character, Evidence of
> 3. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 4. Photograph Passport size
> 5. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 6. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> 7. Travel Document
> 8. Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> 
> Hence, i have not uploaded experience letters, offer letters, bank statements, salary slips etc. for *spouse*.
> 
> Please share your experience and/or suggestion, if any, with respect to spouse in case of claiming partner points.
> 
> Thanks


You have to upload these documents , as they are important 

You can upload under others

Cheers


----------



## shank2690

Hi I’ve recently added my partner after lodging my 189 application. Now what all documents i am required to upload apart from her PTE score card. I’m not claiming any points.
Thanks


----------



## shan_sh

aarpriase said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need a suggestion from experts as well others who have claimed partner points.
> 
> I am claiming points for partner. While uploading the document i did not find a place where they are looking for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" for *spouse*.
> 
> This is what they were asking me to upload for spouse while lodging the application:
> 
> 1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
> 2. Character, Evidence of
> 3. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 4. Photograph Passport size
> 5. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 6. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> 7. Travel Document
> 8. Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> 
> Hence, i have not uploaded experience letters, offer letters, bank statements, salary slips etc. for *spouse*.
> 
> Please share your experience and/or suggestion, if any, with respect to spouse in case of claiming partner points.
> 
> Thanks


I put it under others in Skills evidence. All of it under Others.


----------



## akshayjamwal

Hi All,

On immi tracker I see most of the software engineers and other profiles are getting grants within 90 days. Its been almost 97 days and We have not heard anything on our profile.
Can anyone please let me know if Grants depend on anzsco code. Below are my details.

ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189) ( Age : 30 Points, English : 20 Points, 
Bachelors Degree : 15 Points, Experience : 5 points, skilled partner : 5 points) ACS Assessment - October 2017 (Took 2.5 months) PTE Academic - 30th November 2018 (2nd Attempt) EOI - 2nd December, 2018 INVITATION - 11 December 2018 PCC - 02 Feb 2019 LODGED - 3rd Feb, 2019 MEDICAL - 2nd Feb, 2019
GRANT - WAITING

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## SG

akshayjamwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On immi tracker I see most of the software engineers and other profiles are getting grants within 90 days. Its been almost 97 days and We have not heard anything on our profile.
> Can anyone please let me know if Grants depend on anzsco code. Below are my details.
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189) ( Age : 30 Points, English : 20 Points,
> Bachelors Degree : 15 Points, Experience : 5 points, skilled partner : 5 points) ACS Assessment - October 2017 (Took 2.5 months) PTE Academic - 30th November 2018 (2nd Attempt) EOI - 2nd December, 2018 INVITATION - 11 December 2018 PCC - 02 Feb 2019 LODGED - 3rd Feb, 2019 MEDICAL - 2nd Feb, 2019
> GRANT - WAITING
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


Hi Akshay,

Everyone's case is unique.

Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## Das87

A small/silly doubt. In case there is CO contact, do we just get a mail or can we see it under messages in the account as well.

ANZSCO code : 261313
ITA - 11 Feb 19 (75 | 189)
Lodged - 12 Feb 19
Grant - waiting


----------



## sczachariah

aarpriase said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Need a suggestion from experts as well others who have claimed partner points.
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming points for partner. While uploading the document i did not find a place where they are looking for "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" for *spouse*.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they were asking me to upload for spouse while lodging the application:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Birth or Age, Evidence of
> 
> 2. Character, Evidence of
> 
> 3. Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 
> 4. Photograph Passport size
> 
> 5. Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 
> 6. Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> 
> 7. Travel Document
> 
> 8. Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, i have not uploaded experience letters, offer letters, bank statements, salary slips etc. for *spouse*.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your experience and/or suggestion, if any, with respect to spouse in case of claiming partner points.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Under the main applicant, there is a section “Partner Skills, Evidence Of”. I guess this should be the place to upload. I did that way. If you cross 60 document limit, rest of the docs you can upload under Partner docs section.


----------



## aarpriase

sczachariah said:


> Under the main applicant, there is a section “Partner Skills, Evidence Of”. I guess this should be the place to upload. I did that way. If you cross 60 document limit, rest of the docs you can upload under Partner docs section.


Thanks for your response. Help page of this category says .... "Provide evidence that*PARTNER was under 50 years old; and had competent English; And had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation." That is the reason i did not upload it even in this section.


----------



## NB

Das87 said:


> A small/silly doubt. In case there is CO contact, do we just get a mail or can we see it under messages in the account as well.
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261313
> ITA - 11 Feb 19 (75 | 189)
> Lodged - 12 Feb 19
> Grant - waiting


You will be able to see it under messages also
In fact it’s a good practice to check the message folder once in a while as emails do get lost 

Cheers


----------



## J123

akshayjamwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On immi tracker I see most of the software engineers and other profiles are getting grants within 90 days. Its been almost 97 days and We have not heard anything on our profile.
> Can anyone please let me know if Grants depend on anzsco code. Below are my details.
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189) ( Age : 30 Points, English : 20 Points,
> Bachelors Degree : 15 Points, Experience : 5 points, skilled partner : 5 points) ACS Assessment - October 2017 (Took 2.5 months) PTE Academic - 30th November 2018 (2nd Attempt) EOI - 2nd December, 2018 INVITATION - 11 December 2018 PCC - 02 Feb 2019 LODGED - 3rd Feb, 2019 MEDICAL - 2nd Feb, 2019
> GRANT - WAITING
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


I am sure the ANZSCO code will have a a role to play and so would be many other factors. I am also on the same boat as yours. In fact, I logged on 22nd Jan and till date no updates.


----------



## prashantagstya

NB said:


> You have to upload these documents, as they are important
> 
> You can upload under others
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Finally, after NSW approval, I got the final invite.

I have 2 confusions:

1. I claimed 5 spouse points as anzsco 261111 BA for the first 4 years of her career and ACS was done for only first 4 years. Afterwards, she worked as a software tester and I did not submit tester experience in ACS.

So while lodging should I mention all the employment in for 80 or only the one for assessment was done?

2. My current address and passport address(which is the permanent address) are different. So should I get the PCC from current address PSK or the passport address PSK? I heard if anyone apply from the passport address, get the PCC instantly.


----------



## SG

prashantagstya said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally, after NSW approval, I got the final invite.
> 
> I have 2 confusions:
> 
> 1. I claimed 5 spouse points as anzsco 261111 BA for the first 4 years of her career and ACS was done for only first 4 years. Afterwards, she worked as a software tester and I did not submit tester experience in ACS.
> 
> So while lodging should I mention all the employment in for 80 or only the one for assessment was done?
> 
> 2. My current address and passport address(which is the permanent address) are different. So should I get the PCC from current address PSK or the passport address PSK? I heard if anyone apply from the passport address, get the PCC instantly.


Heartiest Congratulations Prashant 

1. Mention what you gave during ACS assessment.
2. Get PCC from current residing city.


----------



## Das87

NB said:


> You will be able to see it under messages also
> In fact it’s a good practice to check the message folder once in a while as emails do get lost
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB


----------



## Krishna1233

Hello 

I have submitted my 189 in November 2018 and co contact was in March for spouse functional English evidence. I have submitted it next day but no progress from then

6 month processing period will lapse in couple of weeks..does DHA finalise case as per timeline or they can still keep it in received state

Is there something i can do now as followup.

Thanks


----------



## NB

prashantagstya said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally, after NSW approval, I got the final invite.
> 
> I have 2 confusions:
> 
> 1. I claimed 5 spouse points as anzsco 261111 BA for the first 4 years of her career and ACS was done for only first 4 years. Afterwards, she worked as a software tester and I did not submit tester experience in ACS.
> 
> So while lodging should I mention all the employment in for 80 or only the one for assessment was done?
> 
> 2. My current address and passport address(which is the permanent address) are different. So should I get the PCC from current address PSK or the passport address PSK? I heard if anyone apply from the passport address, get the PCC instantly.


1. You have to mention all employment.
There is nothing wrong in changing jobs as you have not claimed points for this experience 

2. You have heard correctly 
But you have to apply from your current city only
If it’s delayed, there is nothing you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## NB

Krishna1233 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have submitted my 189 in November 2018 and co contact was in March for spouse functional English evidence. I have submitted it next day but no progress from then
> 
> 6 month processing period will lapse in couple of weeks..does DHA finalise case as per timeline or they can still keep it in received state
> 
> Is there something i can do now as followup.
> 
> Thanks


You can call them up, or submit a feedback form
But these are only for your satisfaction 
It will not do you any good

You have to wait patiently for the next co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## Krishna1233

Thanks NB

One more question thats hunting me is

My passport will be renewed this week . If I update the new passport details should I get police clearance again on the new passport


----------



## prashantagstya

NB said:


> 1. You have to mention all employment.
> There is nothing wrong in changing jobs as you have not claimed points for this experience
> 
> 2. You have heard correctly
> But you have to apply from your current city only
> If it’s delayed, there is nothing you can do about it
> 
> Cheers


So I will mark the other exp in form 80 as irrelevant.
And should I send only the employment proofs of the assessed period?


----------



## prseeker

Krishna1233 said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> One more question thats hunting me is
> 
> My passport will be renewed this week . If I update the new passport details should I get police clearance again on the new passport


I was in the same situation. Answer is No. You don't have to get the Police verification done again.


----------



## saurabhpluto

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> My application is in "Received" status since 1.5 months. Does anyone have a fair idea of when do they assign a CO for an application from the application submission date with the latest trend ? Also, what will be the status of the application once a CO is assigned ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
> ( Age : 30 Points,
> English : 20 Points,
> Bachelors Degree : 15 Points,
> Experience : 10 points)
> ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
> PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
> EOI - 24 JAN 2019
> INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
> PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
> LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
> MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
> GRANT - WAITING


Sir

I lodged on 01/03/2019 still the app status is received. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

prashantagstya said:


> So I will mark the other exp in form 80 as irrelevant.
> And should I send only the employment proofs of the assessed period?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## fireblazerr

I had to add IELTS score for my spouse and i have uploaded the ielts score card. do i need to send the scores through some ielts website? i do not remember if we mentioned anything when taking the test.


----------



## NB

fireblazerr said:


> I had to add IELTS score for my spouse and i have uploaded the ielts score card. do i need to send the scores through some ielts website? i do not remember if we mentioned anything when taking the test.


PTEA score has to be sent through the website directly to DHA

As very few members take IELTS route, you may have to research it yourself

Drop a mail to both IELTS and DHA and ask for confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## Krishna1233

Does any here came across below scenario

Application being in received state even its close to 6 months

Any idea if the case comes to priority queue of CO after the Time line as per immi is lapsed

Becoming more anxious and worried


----------



## NB

Krishna1233 said:


> Does any here came across below scenario
> 
> Application being in received state even its close to 6 months
> 
> Any idea if the case comes to priority queue of CO after the Time line as per immi is lapsed
> 
> Becoming more anxious and worried


Just because it’s shows received state, doesn’t necessarily means that no one has looked at it

In all probability, it is being processed 

You will have to wait patiently for the co contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## Ptera

Hello dear friends.
Two months after my grant (offshore) I received my job in Sydney, starting as of June. I´m flying in two weeks to Sydney. Very happy and excited!
Could you pls let me know what should I do first after arriving besides bank account, tax file number, Centrelink registration? I will only have 2 days before starting to work.


----------



## NB

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends.
> Two months after my grant (offshore) I received my job in Sydney, starting as of June. I´m flying in two weeks to Sydney. Very happy and excited!
> Could you pls let me know what should I do first after arriving besides bank account, tax file number, Centrelink registration? I will only have 2 days before starting to work.


Get a private health insurance else you will have to pay a Medical levy surcharge 

Cheers


----------



## Ptera

NB said:


> Get a private health insurance else you will have to pay a Medical levy surcharge
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. Can you recommend some private health insurances? What is the average amount to pay and how to get it?


----------



## NB

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your reply. Can you recommend some private health insurances? What is the average amount to pay and how to get it?


I have taken Phoenix health insurance gold
You just visit the website and fill in your details and buy it
You can choose the level of cover you want
The premium will vary with the level you take

You can also compare the quotes for the same from a few other companies 

Cheers


----------



## aise

NB said:


> Get a private health insurance else you will have to pay a Medical levy surcharge
> 
> Cheers


Interesting, never heard of Medical levy surcharge. God why are you always so enlightening  Thanks for pointing out


----------



## ahmzzz

*Passport expires*

Hi Folks,

If my passport is expiring in a month, is it possible to make a quick trip to Pakistan for one week? I am currently waiting for my PR and sitting on bridging visa(I'll be applying a bridging B for that). However, main concern is if it's wise to travel bcs some say there NEEDS to be at least 6 moths left on passport.

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10

prseeker said:


> Yes of course, some skills are in more demand than others.
> 
> As an example back in 2014 when I received my grant under 263111 category, 60 points guaranteed an invite in next round itself. But not anymore I guess.


Im not talking abt invite, I enquired whether grants get affected by Anzco code?


----------



## NB

ahmzzz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> If my passport is expiring in a month, is it possible to make a quick trip to Pakistan for one week? I am currently waiting for my PR and sitting on bridging visa(I'll be applying a bridging B for that). However, main concern is if it's wise to travel bcs some say there NEEDS to be at least 6 moths left on passport.
> 
> Cheers


Many airlines will not issue you a boarding pass unless your passport has at least 6 months validity
The immigration officer can also refuse entry 

Don’t take the risk
Get is renewed and then only travel

Cheers


----------



## sasisaro

Does anyone travelled to Australia for first entry as secondary applicant even before primary applicant without any issues holding 189 skilled independent Visa?.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

Hello Guys,

Just to inform you that I have got my 189 grant letter and I am feeling much relieved. Will post my journey on a separate thread with details.

ITA: 11 Aug 18
Visa Lodgement: 29th August 2018
CO Contact: 13 Nov 2018 & 22nd Feb 2018
Grant: 8 Mar 19

P.S. Would like to know if anyone of you planning their validation trip soon in 3 to 4 months from now!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sasisaro said:


> Does anyone travelled to Australia for first entry as secondary applicant even before primary applicant without any issues holding 189 skilled independent Visa?.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Absolutely no issues
Once the pr is granted, all are equal
They are no longer dependent 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

Krishna1233 said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> One more question thats hunting me is
> 
> My passport will be renewed this week . If I update the new passport details should I get police clearance again on the new passport


Police clearance in my view is independent of the passport unless you have changed your address in India and it is an Indian pcc. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9

When I go to print eMedical referral letter, I'm only able to do for my children. For me and my wife, our status shows "Examinations in progress".

Weve never given medicals. We submitted the questionnairre and attempted to print eMedical 6 months back when we figured out wife is pregnant. Now we're out of pregnancy but unable to proceed with medicals. CO updated new baby's information and we're able to do for new baby also but not for us both. Help


----------



## sasisaro

NB said:


> Absolutely no issues
> Once the pr is granted, all are equal
> They are no longer dependent
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for clarification man..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ihaleem9 said:


> When I go to print eMedical referral letter, I'm only able to do for my children. For me and my wife, our status shows "Examinations in progress".
> 
> Weve never given medicals. We submitted the questionnairre and attempted to print eMedical 6 months back when we figured out wife is pregnant. Now we're out of pregnancy but unable to proceed with medicals. CO updated new baby's information and we're able to do for new baby also but not for us both. Help


Probably the hap I’d was generated 6 months back when you tried to print it
Check if you can see any hap I’d which is already generated 

Else Contact the department and ask them to correct the problem

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

majjji said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to inform you that I have got my 189 grant letter and I am feeling much relieved. Will post my journey on a separate thread with details.
> 
> ITA: 11 Aug 18
> Visa Lodgement: 29th August 2018
> CO Contact: 13 Nov 2018 & 22nd Feb 2018
> Grant: 8 Mar 19
> 
> P.S. Would like to know if anyone of you planning their validation trip soon in 3 to 4 months from now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Mohammed786

Hi Ptera,

Congrats, did u apply for jobs while being offshore?



Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends.
> Two months after my grant (offshore) I received my job in Sydney, starting as of June. I´m flying in two weeks to Sydney. Very happy and excited!
> Could you pls let me know what should I do first after arriving besides bank account, tax file number, Centrelink registration? I will only have 2 days before starting to work.


----------



## Khan007

Hi everyone 

I’ve been waiting for a long time and I don’t know what to do further as I am really worried about my case. If anyone can suggest or is in similar situation please help me out.

Accountant 189 ONSHORE
Invited: 11th October, 2018
Visa lodged: 18th October, 2018
Nationality: Pakistani

Points: 80( includes 5 points for work experience assessed by ICAA)

Form 80 and all required documents submitted

Immi commencement email: 25th February, 2019


My Lawyer sent an email to check the progress of application to GSM Adelaide but no response. I rang DIBP and they replied within two days with the following response 

The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.

This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.


I can advise that your application remains under assessment and I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact your authorised representative if further documents are required, or a decision is made on the application.


Still waiting anyone can advice what to do further?


----------



## asad.chem

Khan007 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’ve been waiting for a long time and I don’t know what to do further as I am really worried about my case. If anyone can suggest or is in similar situation please help me out.
> 
> Accountant 189 ONSHORE
> Invited: 11th October, 2018
> Visa lodged: 18th October, 2018
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Points: 80( includes 5 points for work experience assessed by ICAA)
> 
> Form 80 and all required documents submitted
> 
> Immi commencement email: 25th February, 2019
> 
> 
> My Lawyer sent an email to check the progress of application to GSM Adelaide but no response. I rang DIBP and they replied within two days with the following response
> 
> The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.
> 
> 
> I can advise that your application remains under assessment and I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact your authorised representative if further documents are required, or a decision is made on the application.
> 
> 
> Still waiting anyone can advice what to do further?



Dear Mr Khan,
You don't need to worry. Six months is the time for 90% of the cases. On an individual basis, time can vary, depending on our cases. I have lodged my visa on 29th Aug, 2018 and still waiting. In last one month, I have seen many cases like me, who got their grants one by one. So you don't need to worry and no action can affect the processing time of your visa. Just relax. Just two days back, one other chronic case, who applied on the same date [29th Aug] got his visa. 

Patience is the only way out. My prayers and good wishes are with you.

Regards,


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*PDF Signature not verified*

Some of my documents are digitally signed and It displays text "Signature Not
Verified" in those documents. How did you guys handle the documents with the digital signature?


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> Some of my documents are digitally signed and It displays text "Signature Not
> Verified" in those documents. How did you guys handle the documents with the digital signature?


Which documents?
Payslips ?

Anyways as long as you have not tampered the documents you should be safe
If the CO still has any doubts, he may ask you to submit a certified copy



Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

saravanaprabhu said:


> Some of my documents are digitally signed and It displays text "Signature Not
> 
> Verified" in those documents. How did you guys handle the documents with the digital signature?



Most of them will be automatically verified when you open them in adobe reader. Just print to pdf after that.
For some of them, you will have to add the signing authority certificate to list of trusted certificates and ignore reverse time check to get verified status. There are plenty of articles on google on how to do that.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Thanks NB, sczachariah

NB - I have 8 pdf files of Form 16 which are individually digitally signed. Now when I am trying to merge the file into 1, I am facing the problem. 

sczachariah - After print to pdf option is selected, the signature appears to be permanently verified. Is it fine?


----------



## Divkasi

majjji said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to inform you that I have got my 189 grant letter and I am feeling much relieved. Will post my journey on a separate thread with details.
> 
> ITA: 11 Aug 18
> Visa Lodgement: 29th August 2018
> CO Contact: 13 Nov 2018 & 22nd Feb 2018
> Grant: 8 Mar 19
> 
> P.S. Would like to know if anyone of you planning their validation trip soon in 3 to 4 months from now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

majjji said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to inform you that I have got my 189 grant letter and I am feeling much relieved. Will post my journey on a separate thread with details.
> 
> ITA: 11 Aug 18
> Visa Lodgement: 29th August 2018
> CO Contact: 13 Nov 2018 & 22nd Feb 2018
> Grant: 8 Mar 19
> 
> P.S. Would like to know if anyone of you planning their validation trip soon in 3 to 4 months from now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Heartiest Congratulations majjji


----------



## majjji

SG said:


> Heartiest Congratulations majjji


Thank u SG

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Khan007 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’ve been waiting for a long time and I don’t know what to do further as I am really worried about my case. If anyone can suggest or is in similar situation please help me out.
> 
> Accountant 189 ONSHORE
> Invited: 11th October, 2018
> Visa lodged: 18th October, 2018
> Nationality: Pakistani
> 
> Points: 80( includes 5 points for work experience assessed by ICAA)
> 
> Form 80 and all required documents submitted
> 
> Immi commencement email: 25th February, 2019
> 
> 
> My Lawyer sent an email to check the progress of application to GSM Adelaide but no response. I rang DIBP and they replied within two days with the following response
> 
> The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.
> 
> 
> I can advise that your application remains under assessment and I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact your authorised representative if further documents are required, or a decision is made on the application.
> 
> 
> Still waiting anyone can advice what to do further?


Hi Khan,

Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. It’s better you take a break from ImmiAccount, ImmiTracker and the forum for a few days.

Wish you a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## shank2690

Hi my partner currently holds a 457 visa until July 2021. We have also applied for our permanent Residency and have been given bridging Visa WA 01 with full work rights. Now since my partners Bridging Visa will not come into effect until July 2021, if she resigns to her job now will she automatically go on to a Bridging Visa from 457 Visa or does she has to inform the DHA or immigration in any sorts.

Inputs will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NB

shank2690 said:


> Hi my partner currently holds a 457 visa until July 2021. We have also applied for our permanent Residency and have been given bridging Visa WA 01 with full work rights. Now since my partners Bridging Visa will not come into effect until July 2021, if she resigns to her job now will she automatically go on to a Bridging Visa from 457 Visa or does she has to inform the DHA or immigration in any sorts.
> 
> Inputs will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


The Bridging visa will come into effect only if the 457 comes to an end naturally 
I.e, July 2021
If he resigns or is removed from the job by the employer, the Bridging visa will also stand cancelled 

Don’t think of resigning till you get the grant 
Cheers


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Hi guys,

Would there be any effect of elections in granting PR. I filed my visa for 189 ANZCO : 261313 with 80points on Feb 2nd and dint receive any updates. Thanks

Vamsi


----------



## NB

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would there be any effect of elections in granting PR. I filed my visa for 189 ANZCO : 261313 with 80points on Feb 2nd and dint receive any updates. Thanks
> 
> Vamsi


They may delay the processing, but you will get it ultimately 

Cheers


----------



## Khan007

Thanks brother for your kind words, it is really frustrating when grants are not granted within the global processing time. I believe there is not much one can do except to wait and thats all about it. I hope everything smooth for you as well.


----------



## Khan007

SG said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. It’s better you take a break from ImmiAccount, ImmiTracker and the forum for a few days.
> 
> Wish you a speedy Grant soon!



Thanks brother for your kind words, it is really frustrating when grants are not granted within the global processing time. I believe there is not much one can do except to wait and thats all about it. I hope everything smooth for you as well.


----------



## Khan007

asad.chem said:


> Dear Mr Khan,
> You don't need to worry. Six months is the time for 90% of the cases. On an individual basis, time can vary, depending on our cases. I have lodged my visa on 29th Aug, 2018 and still waiting. In last one month, I have seen many cases like me, who got their grants one by one. So you don't need to worry and no action can affect the processing time of your visa. Just relax. Just two days back, one other chronic case, who applied on the same date [29th Aug] got his visa.
> 
> Patience is the only way out. My prayers and good wishes are with you.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Asad, for your reply. I believe there is a backlog or maybe some security checks which has brought the delay. I hope you get a speedy grant as well.

Best wishes,
Khan


----------



## sunnypandya

@Bandish and @NB, it will be a great help if you guys can help me with estimating my grant date. Also, typically after receiving the grant, how much time they give us for "reach before date"? 

Below is my record:
Invite: 11th Jan 2019
Visa Lodge 189 : 8th Feb 2019
Birth of child : 14th Feb 2019
Form 1022: 14th Feb 2019
Child Passport and Birth Certificate upload : 22nd March 2019
Co Contact : Child added to passport and request for medicals on 6th May. 
Respond to contact with docs uploaded on: 13th May 2019


----------



## NB

sunnypandya said:


> @Bandish and @NB, it will be a great help if you guys can help me with estimating my grant date. Also, typically after receiving the grant, how much time they give us for "reach before date"?
> 
> Below is my record:
> Invite: 11th Jan 2019
> Visa Lodge 189 : 8th Feb 2019
> Birth of child : 14th Feb 2019
> Form 1022: 14th Feb 2019
> Child Passport and Birth Certificate upload : 22nd March 2019
> Co Contact : Child added to passport and request for medicals on 6th May.
> Respond to contact with docs uploaded on: 13th May 2019


I don’t predict invites or grants
In fact no one can predict a grant including those who claim to do so

Cheers


----------



## prabha.joseph

NB said:


> Get a private health insurance else you will have to pay a Medical levy surcharge
> 
> Cheers


Why do you need to take private insurance when government is providing free medical support? Private insurance can be taken for Dental and eye. 
Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## prabha.joseph

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends.
> Two months after my grant (offshore) I received my job in Sydney, starting as of June. I´m flying in two weeks to Sydney. Very happy and excited!
> Could you pls let me know what should I do first after arriving besides bank account, tax file number, Centrelink registration? I will only have 2 days before starting to work.


Could you please let me know if you applied for this job from Offshore?
If so, through which portal you applied for the job?


----------



## prabha.joseph

*Regarding IED*

My husband is the primary applicant. He has done his PCC on Feb 10th, 2019 and I have done my PCC on Nov 2018. So when the grant is offered, IED will be based on primary applicant's PCC date or will it be separate for both/


----------



## SG

Ptera said:


> Hello dear friends.
> Two months after my grant (offshore) I received my job in Sydney, starting as of June. I´m flying in two weeks to Sydney. Very happy and excited!
> Could you pls let me know what should I do first after arriving besides bank account, tax file number, Centrelink registration? I will only have 2 days before starting to work.


Congratulations for your new job Ptera 

1. As you land in Sydney Airport, you can get your first sim card.

2. Next is you can get the OPAL card for local transport travels.

3. BANK Account - you have an option to open online Bank Account in NAB. When you reach Sydney, go to the Bank and submit documents like Passport, Grant Letter and photographs to activate your Bank Account so that you can proceed with deposits and withdrawals. Also, to keep in mind, if you happen to open this NAB account being offshore, you can deposit but cannot withdraw. To activate withdraw, follow the above steps.

4. Go to Centerlink office and get your TFN number and Medicare card.

**** Note:* Try to see where you are going to stay and accordingly search for the nearest NAB Bank and Centerlink office. This is to save your time.

Time management since you have 2 days in hand before you step in to your new office in Sydney.

Good Luck Ptera


----------



## J123

*Granted!*

Hi All, I received the grant letter just a while ago. My details are in the signature. Thanks to all forum members for your valuable feedback. All the best for everyone who is waiting for the grant! Regards.

Details
Points: 80 
ANZSCO :261311
Lodgement: 22 Jan 2019
Grant: 14 May 2019 (Direct Grant)


----------



## saurabhpluto

J123 said:


> Hi All, I received the grant letter just a while ago. My details are in the signature. Thanks to all forum members for your valuable feedback. All the best for everyone who is waiting for the grant! Regards.


Timelines on message please as mobile users cannot see the signatures

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## J123

saurabhpluto said:


> Timelines on message please as mobile users cannot see the signatures
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Please see below. Also updated in the original post.

Points: 80 
ANZSCO :261311
Lodgement: 22 Jan 2019
Grant: 14 May 2019 (Direct Grant)


----------



## SG

J123 said:


> Hi All, I received the grant letter just a while ago. My details are in the signature. Thanks to all forum members for your valuable feedback. All the best for everyone who is waiting for the grant! Regards.
> 
> Details
> Points: 80
> ANZSCO :261311
> Lodgement: 22 Jan 2019
> Grant: 14 May 2019 (Direct Grant)


Congratulations J123


----------



## Divkasi

J123 said:


> Hi All, I received the grant letter just a while ago. My details are in the signature. Thanks to all forum members for your valuable feedback. All the best for everyone who is waiting for the grant! Regards.
> 
> Details
> Points: 80
> ANZSCO :261311
> Lodgement: 22 Jan 2019
> Grant: 14 May 2019 (Direct Grant)




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandish

Many congratulations @Divkasi... Super happy for you... Wish you good luck...


----------



## Bandish

Many congratulations @Rosun, @Sona Singh and all others who received their grants recently ... Wish you all good luck...


----------



## Bandish

sunnypandya said:


> @Bandish and @NB, it will be a great help if you guys can help me with estimating my grant date. Also, typically after receiving the grant, how much time they give us for "reach before date"?
> 
> Below is my record:
> Invite: 11th Jan 2019
> Visa Lodge 189 : 8th Feb 2019
> Birth of child : 14th Feb 2019
> Form 1022: 14th Feb 2019
> Child Passport and Birth Certificate upload : 22nd March 2019
> Co Contact : Child added to passport and request for medicals on 6th May.
> Respond to contact with docs uploaded on: 13th May 2019


Hey Sunnypandya,

First of all congratulations for the cute new addition to your family . 

The "reach before date" (Actual term- IED: Initial Entry Date) is based on your PCC or Medicals date. It is one year from anyone of those dates (Don't know if they have some priority or whichever is earlier). In my case IED was based on my PCC date, which was done before medicals.

I have not been following grants for sometime. Though I read that its slow these days. You are lucky that the medicals are already over and the new born added to your application within 3 months of lodging your visa application. You are still within the global processing timelines and wish you get it within this time frame.

Good luck !


----------



## rabb da banda

Bandish said:


> Many congratulations @Rosun, @Sona Singh and all others who received their grants recently ... Wish you all good luck...


Hi,

I am Silent observer of this 189 club, i have applied for 190. i have observed that you are a great predictor. your prediction are very much accurate. kindly do something for 190 also, may be things will turn around after your quote. 

Keeping the finger crossed.


----------



## Sharmak

Are there any dates when grants are issurd. Like for eoi/skillselect it's 11 of the month similar do we have something for grants also. I have submitted my application on 22 Feb along with medicals and PCC with 75 points 261312. I know perdecting is difficult but still just a ray of hope.


----------



## hoandang

Hey guys, what is the validity of health assessment ? 1 year or 2


----------



## intruder_

Sharmak said:


> Are there any dates when grants are issurd. Like for eoi/skillselect it's 11 of the month similar do we have something for grants also. I have submitted my application on 22 Feb along with medicals and PCC with 75 points 261312. I know perdecting is difficult but still just a ray of hope.


There are no specific days/dates on which applications get approved (Grant). You might be already aware about tracking it on immitracker to guesstimate your Grant date.


----------



## saurabhpluto

hoandang said:


> Hey guys, what is the validity of health assessment ? 1 year or 2


1

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Bandish said:


> Many congratulations @Divkasi... Super happy for you... Wish you good luck...




Thank you bandish . Did my first entry on may 7th Melbourne from USA(sfo) with 2 kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrshar

No grant reported today??


----------



## deepak4388

I submitted application on 9th April.
When should I expect any communication? All required documents are attached including medicals and PCC.
Please advice.


----------



## SG

deepak4388 said:


> I submitted application on 9th April.
> When should I expect any communication? All required documents are attached including medicals and PCC.
> Please advice.


Neither CO contacts nor Grant can be predicted.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bandish

rabb da banda said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations @Rosun, @Sona Singh and all others who received their grants recently ... Wish you all good luck...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am Silent observer of this 189 club, i have applied for 190. i have observed that you are a great predictor. your prediction are very much accurate. kindly do something for 190 also, may be things will turn around after your quote.
> 
> Keeping the finger crossed.
Click to expand...

Hey those were just few guesses that worked... Nothing else... 🙂

Wish you get your grant soon.. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bandish

Divkasi said:


> Bandish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations @Divkasi... Super happy for you... Wish you good luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you bandish . Did my first entry on may 7th Melbourne from USA(sfo) with 2 kids
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow.. That's great to know... 🙂 It was quick..


----------



## deepak4388

So all I can do is wait


----------



## Bandish

deepak4388 said:


> So all I can do is wait


Yes! But with a smiling face.  
Earlier trend used to be either a grant or a CO contact by around 90 days. But now grants are slower .. So just try to relax, you have already done all the hard work. 

Good luck !


----------



## sunnypandya

*Thanks!*



Bandish said:


> Hey Sunnypandya,
> 
> First of all congratulations for the cute new addition to your family .
> 
> The "reach before date" (Actual term- IED: Initial Entry Date) is based on your PCC or Medicals date. It is one year from anyone of those dates (Don't know if they have some priority or whichever is earlier). In my case IED was based on my PCC date, which was done before medicals.
> 
> I have not been following grants for sometime. Though I read that its slow these days. You are lucky that the medicals are already over and the new born added to your application within 3 months of lodging your visa application. You are still within the global processing timelines and wish you get it within this time frame.
> 
> Good luck !


Thank you Bandish and NB. Yep, now I realize there ain't any fixed pattern to grants. Thank you for the valuable inputs. I believe that keeping my hands off the immitracker and expatforum for a while, is the way forward as it will make me less anxious.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*190 Documents*

Hi Experts,

I am planning to lodge subclass 190 visa soon. I am a single applicant 

I have not done medicals yet, as I am unable to generate HAP ID for subclass 190 visa.

Here are my documents uploaded under each section.

can you please confirm, If this is sufficient.

Birth or Age, Evidence of
3 docs
Birth Certificate
Aadhaar Card
PAN Card

Change of Name, Evidence of
1 doc	
Affidavit with all name variations.

Character, Evidence of
1 doc	
PCC India

Language Ability - English, Evidence of	
3 docs	
PTE Score Report
Mail from Pearson that scores will be sent to DoHA
PTE Website Screenshot - scores cannot be sent again

Photograph - Passport	
1 doc	
Photo

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
4	docs
Bachelors Degree Academic Transcript
Bachelors Degree Certificate
10th Standard Marksheet
12th Standard Marksheet

Skills Assessment, Evidence of
1 doc	
Skill Assessment Letter[ACS]

Travel Document
1 doc	
Passport

Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
1 doc	
Form 80

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of 
10 docs	
Company Offer Letter
Company Salary Slips
Company Form 16
Company Form 26AS
Company ITR-V/ ITR-A
Company Matching period Bank statements
Company PF statement
Company Experience Letter
Company RNR letter 
Company Releving Letter


----------



## intruder_

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning to lodge subclass 190 visa soon.
> 
> I have not done medicals yet, as I am unable to generate HAP ID for subclass 190 visa.
> 
> Here are my documents uploaded under each section.
> 
> can you please confirm, If this is sufficient.
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> 3
> Birth Certificate
> Aadhaar Card
> PAN Card
> 
> Change of Name, Evidence of
> 1
> Affidavit with all name variations.
> 
> Character, Evidence of
> 1
> PCC India
> 
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> 3
> PTE Score Report
> Mail from Pearson that scores will be sent to DoHA
> PTE Website Screenshot - scores cannot be sent again
> 
> Photograph - Passport
> 1
> Photo
> 
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> 4
> Bachelors Degree Academic Transcript
> Bachelors Degree Certificate
> 10th Standard Marksheet
> 12th Standard Marksheet
> 
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> 1
> Skill Assessment Letter[ACS]
> 
> Travel Document
> 1
> Passport
> 
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 1
> Form 80
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> 10
> Company Offer Letter
> Company Salary Slips
> Company Form 16
> Company Form 26AS
> Company ITR-V/ ITR-A
> Company Matching period Bank statements
> Company PF statement
> Company Experience Letter
> Company RNR letter
> Company Releving Letter


Looks good if you are single applicant.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

intruder_ said:


> Looks good if you are single applicant.


Thanks Intruder. I am a single applicant also updated my post now.


----------



## sambitc

Hello,

I have submitted spouse's IELTS score dated 24th May 2018 as proof for functional English during visa lodgement. (Spouse's points not claimed). Will it be considered valid post 24th May 2019.

Thanks


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted spouse's IELTS score dated 24th May 2018 as proof for functional English during visa lodgement. (Spouse's points not claimed). Will it be considered valid post 24th May 2019.
> 
> Thanks


As it was valid on the day of lodgement, you are safe

Cheers


----------



## sambitc

NB said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted spouse's IELTS score dated 24th May 2018 as proof for functional English during visa lodgement. (Spouse's points not claimed). Will it be considered valid post 24th May 2019.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> As it was valid on the day of lodgement, you are safe
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Yes . Thanks


----------



## abhiaus

Hi Everyone, 
I am looking for your expert advise & urgent help!!!
I have submitted my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead. 
DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years. 
But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague. 
Now my overseas Company HR is denying to authenticate the letter & they may send negative employment verification, what can be done in this case??? Please need urgent help on this matter what can be done???
My whole efforts will go in vain 
Please need your expert advise on this.


----------



## sczachariah

abhiaus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking for your expert advise & urgent help!!!
> I have submitted my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead.
> DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years.
> But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague.
> Now my overseas Company HR is denying to authenticate the letter & they may send negative employment verification, what can be done in this case??? Please need urgent help on this matter what can be done???
> My whole efforts will go in vain
> Please need your expert advise on this.




How can an employee print something on employer letter head. I suppose it will sound as fraud to authorities.


----------



## abhiaus

sczachariah said:


> How can an employee print something on employer letter head. I suppose it will sound as fraud to authorities.


That's the mistake I have made , I should not have given it on company letterhead may be a statutory declaration would be fine from any senior colleague. 

Now please advise can I withdraw that experience claim (while application you get option whether you would be claiming points for this experience YES/ NO) as without that experience also I will be achieving 8 years experience out of last 10 years. 

Like there is a Form 1023 which can be used to change the details wrongly filled in your application? Can I mention in that form that I have wrongly marked YES for claiming points although its not necessity.. Please advise


----------



## abhiaus

sczachariah said:


> How can an employee print something on employer letter head. I suppose it will sound as fraud to authorities.



Please advise me some solution as I don't want to get rejected after so much of efforts, documentation, PTE, Getting invite...


----------



## sambitc

abhiaus said:


> sczachariah said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can an employee print something on employer letter head. I suppose it will sound as fraud to authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise me some solution as I don't want to get rejected after so much of efforts, documentation, PTE, Getting invite...
Click to expand...

Mistake is when you accidentally put wrong information. This is fraud not mistake. I hope DHA concludes it otherwise.


----------



## Sharmak

After reading this I just wanted to know how do we know that a verification was done. Like my HR would never tell me if they ever got a call. So will I get a notification in immi account that verification is in progress ??


----------



## JD DB

Hi everyone, 
Sorry for asking the query in this forum. 
We got our grant on 8th April and would be moving to Melbourne on 8th June. Now the situation is that my son has got a fractured leg and would be on plaster. Can anyone guide me if there can be any problems due to this when we reach Australia. He is fit to fly. What are the documents, certificates and all the requirements in such a case. He got the fracture on 12th May. It would be less than a month. Any suggestions and help would be really appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## dragonmigrant

vikrshar said:


> No grant reported today??


Yes. Can't see any grants reported anywhere. Its Federal Election in Australia this Saturday and hence I believe that would be the reason why there are no grants. If that is the case, I think there wont be any grants till next week.!

Cheers,
Dragon


----------



## Saif

JD DB said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry for asking the query in this forum.
> We got our grant on 8th April and would be moving to Melbourne on 8th June. Now the situation is that my son has got a fractured leg and would be on plaster. Can anyone guide me if there can be any problems due to this when we reach Australia. He is fit to fly. What are the documents, certificates and all the requirements in such a case. He got the fracture on 12th May. It would be less than a month. Any suggestions and help would be really appreciated. Many thanks


Hi JDDB,

There should be no issues for him to fly with plaster or without it, carry the prescription and x-ray report that mentions the date when the injury happened just to show if someone asks. You'll need it for his treatment in Oz anyway.
Feel for the kid more than anything else, ask the doctor if the plaster can be removed on the day you take off. I wish he recovers faster. Best of luck.

Cheers,
saif


----------



## Saif

abhiaus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking for your expert advise & urgent help!!!
> I have submitted my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead.
> DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years.
> But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague.
> Now my overseas Company HR is denying to authenticate the letter & they may send negative employment verification, what can be done in this case??? Please need urgent help on this matter what can be done???
> My whole efforts will go in vain
> Please need your expert advise on this.


Only your HR can help, you and the senior colleague who signed are in trouble at work anyway...talk to the senior most and seek help. If they say OK to dibp that's the end of it for you.


----------



## saurabhpluto

abhiaus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking for your expert advise & urgent help!!!
> I have submitted my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead.
> DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years.
> But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague.
> Now my overseas Company HR is denying to authenticate the letter & they may send negative employment verification, what can be done in this case??? Please need urgent help on this matter what can be done???
> My whole efforts will go in vain
> Please need your expert advise on this.


Happened with one of my seniors. But then he managed to reach out to senior management kind of country head as he knew him and get the ev positive. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## darkness49

dragonmigrant said:


> vikrshar said:
> 
> 
> 
> No grant reported today??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Can't see any grants reported anywhere. Its Federal Election in Australia this Saturday and hence I believe that would be the reason why there are no grants. If that is the case, I think there wont be any grants till next week.!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dragon
Click to expand...

What is the point of holding grant until elections end?
What is their purpoise?


----------



## dragonmigrant

darkness49 said:


> What is the point of holding grant until elections end?
> What is their purpoise?


I take back my words. One grant is reported today :-D


----------



## darkness49

dragonmigrant said:


> darkness49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of holding grant until elections end?
> What is their purpoise?
> 
> 
> 
> I take back my words. One grant is reported today :-D
Click to expand...

Actually 3 now


----------



## singlarun

Experts ,please answer my following queries regarding documents upload for 189 visa.
1) Will it be mandatory for dependent spouse to submit form80 or primary applicant’s form80 will be enough to serve the purpose?
2)	When shall I go with PCC and medical examination, only when CO asked to provide these documents or advance submission will also be okay?


----------



## sczachariah

singlarun said:


> Experts ,please answer my following queries regarding documents upload for 189 visa.
> 1) Will it be mandatory for dependent spouse to submit form80 or primary applicant’s form80 will be enough to serve the purpose?
> 2)When shall I go with PCC and medical examination, only when CO asked to provide these documents or advance submission will also be okay?




1. All applicants over 18yrs are expected to submit form 80. Its good to submit form 1221 also. Both are almost similar.

2. It will delay the grant if you wait for CO contact. I did it before lodging application itself. I guess that was preferable since no one knows when will a CO look into the case, post lodgement. 
Most ppl do it atleast within one month of lodging application to stretch IED max. Its your call buddy.


----------



## vikrshar

By the way, from where are we getting this information. I checked Immitracker but couldn't find any grant for today. Can you help us here so it will help to analyse.


darkness49 said:


> dragonmigrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkness49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of holding grant until elections end?
> What is their purpoise?
> 
> 
> 
> I take back my words. One grant is reported today :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually 3 now
Click to expand...


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All, 

With immense happiness I would like to share that the wait is over for my wife and me. For the first time ever I have not checked my email this morning, unexpectedly my agent called and I crossed my fingers;plz god not another CO contact but it was this great piece of news. 189 visa grant for my wife and me. Phew!!! To all those who have been waiting, keep the hope up and fingers crossed. You will definitely get the wonderful news. I distracted myself by studying to upgrade my skills in the IT sector in order to get better work opportunities in Australia. So, I would request everyone who have been waiting to upgrade your skills(if your field of work allows you the same) and wait patiently. All the best to everyone who is waiting and all the best to us for new life ahead. My details are as follow:

Anzo Code : 261313(s/w engineer)
Points Secured : 80(didn't go for spouse's points)
Medicals : Nov 14,2018
Visa application filed: Dec 04,2018
Pcc (me) : Dec 20,2018
Pcc (wife) : Jan 04,2019
CO contact : March24,2019 ( submit PTE score scards for both applicants through PTE website,done immediately upon receiving this commubicatio)
Visa Grant: May 16,2019
Initial Entry : Dec 18,2019

Thanks 😊😊😊


----------



## kimmy3701

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness I would like to share that the wait is over for my wife and me. For the first time ever I have not checked my email this morning, unexpectedly my agent called and I crossed my fingers;plz god not another CO contact but it was this great piece of news. 189 visa grant for my wife and me. Phew!!! To all those who have been waiting, keep the hope up and fingers crossed. You will definitely get the wonderful news. I distracted myself by studying to upgrade my skills in the IT sector in order to get better work opportunities in Australia. So, I would request everyone who have been waiting to upgrade your skills(if your field of work allows you the same) and wait patiently. All the best to everyone who is waiting and all the best to us for new life ahead. My details are as follow:
> 
> Anzo Code : 261313(s/w engineer)
> Points Secured : 80(didn't go for spouse's points)
> Medicals : Nov 14,2018
> Visa application filed: Dec 04,2018
> Pcc (me) : Dec 20,2018
> Pcc (wife) : Jan 04,2019
> CO contact : March24,2019 ( submit PTE score scards for both applicants through PTE website,done immediately upon receiving this commubicatio)
> Visa Grant: May 16,2019
> Initial Entry : Dec 18,2019
> 
> Thanks 😊😊😊


Congrats and pleade update the same on immitracker 👍🏻


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

kimmy3701 said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness I would like to share that the wait is over for my wife and me. For the first time ever I have not checked my email this morning, unexpectedly my agent called and I crossed my fingers;plz god not another CO contact but it was this great piece of news. 189 visa grant for my wife and me. Phew!!! To all those who have been waiting, keep the hope up and fingers crossed. You will definitely get the wonderful news. I distracted myself by studying to upgrade my skills in the IT sector in order to get better work opportunities in Australia. So, I would request everyone who have been waiting to upgrade your skills(if your field of work allows you the same) and wait patiently. All the best to everyone who is waiting and all the best to us for new life ahead. My details are as follow:
> 
> Anzo Code : 261313(s/w engineer)
> Points Secured : 80(didn't go for spouse's points)
> Medicals : Nov 14,2018
> Visa application filed: Dec 04,2018
> Pcc (me) : Dec 20,2018
> Pcc (wife) : Jan 04,2019
> CO contact : March24,2019 ( submit PTE score scards for both applicants through PTE website,done immediately upon receiving this commubicatio)
> Visa Grant: May 16,2019
> Initial Entry : Dec 18,2019
> 
> Thanks 😊😊😊
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and pleade update the same on immitracker 👍🏻
Click to expand...

Thanks Kimmy!! I do not have account on immitracker 🙂🙂🙂


----------



## JD DB

Saif said:


> JD DB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Sorry for asking the query in this forum.
> We got our grant on 8th April and would be moving to Melbourne on 8th June. Now the situation is that my son has got a fractured leg and would be on plaster. Can anyone guide me if there can be any problems due to this when we reach Australia. He is fit to fly. What are the documents, certificates and all the requirements in such a case. He got the fracture on 12th May. It would be less than a month. Any suggestions and help would be really appreciated. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JDDB,
> 
> There should be no issues for him to fly with plaster or without it, carry the prescription and x-ray report that mentions the date when the injury happened just to show if someone asks. You'll need it for his treatment in Oz anyway.
> Feel for the kid more than anything else, ask the doctor if the plaster can be removed on the day you take off. I wish he recovers faster. Best of luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> saif
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Said. I'm really grateful and appreciate your help. God bless


----------



## Kenochie

abhiaus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am looking for your expert advise & urgent help!!!
> I have submitted my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead.
> DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years.
> But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague.
> Now my overseas Company HR is denying to authenticate the letter & they may send negative employment verification, what can be done in this case??? Please need urgent help on this matter what can be done???
> My whole efforts will go in vain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please need your expert advise on this.


.
Simple.. You need to persuade HR to verify you.. Afterall you worked there.. If possible visit the office..


----------



## abhinavraiden123

Since the number of invitations of past 2 rounds were just 100, will the PR grants get slightly faster in the future ?


ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
( Age : 30 Points, 
English : 20 Points, 
Bachelors Degree : 15 Points, 
Experience : 10 points)
ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
EOI - 24 JAN 2019
INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Since the number of invitations of past 2 rounds were just 100, will the PR grants get slightly faster in the future ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
> ( Age : 30 Points,
> English : 20 Points,
> Bachelors Degree : 15 Points,
> Experience : 10 points)
> ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
> PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
> EOI - 24 JAN 2019
> INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
> PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
> LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
> MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
> GRANT - WAITING


Hi Abhinav,

It seems you have lodged in March,2019. According to my experience(and couple of my friend who are not on this forum) always consider time mentioned on your immiaccount for the grant. As far as faster processing is concerned, well that all depends on your case and the CO assigned. There is no guarantee of faster processing in the future or in the current scenario. Keep your fingers crossed and wait patiently, you will get your grant.

Thanks🙂


----------



## nabzz

Hey guys, 

asking this for my brother who's currently waiting for his grant. 

Whats the current grant time for electrical engineers (233311) who got CO contacts in March? from what I saw on immitracker its ranging between 63 to 91 days after CO contact for offshore. 

He got his contact on the 7th of March, 2019 and lodged his visa on the 5th of December, 2018.


----------



## fireblazerr

For experience letter , is it OK to get it from a manager on company letterhead or does it need to be from a HR?


----------



## NB

fireblazerr said:


> For experience letter , is it OK to get it from a manager on company letterhead or does it need to be from a HR?


You can get it from manager, as long as he is authorised to issue it
BTW it’s called reference letter and not experience letter, if it contains the RnR also

Cheers


----------



## NB

nabzz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> asking this for my brother who's currently waiting for his grant.
> 
> Whats the current grant time for electrical engineers (233311) who got CO contacts in March? from what I saw on immitracker its ranging between 63 to 91 days after CO contact for offshore.
> 
> He got his contact on the 7th of March, 2019 and lodged his visa on the 5th of December, 2018.


No one can predict a grant
Stop looking at trackers and getting anxious 
It’s a useless tool as another person timelines cannot be imposed on yours

Cheers


----------



## fireblazerr

Thanks NB. I made a mistake by uploading reference letter under category "Letter/Statement - Business/Employer" instead of "work reference" . Should i r eupload them or the CO will figure it out based on content.


----------



## NB

fireblazerr said:


> Thanks NB. I made a mistake by uploading reference letter under category "Letter/Statement - Business/Employer" instead of "work reference" . Should i r eupload them or the CO will figure it out based on content.


It depends on how many slots you have used
If you have lots of vacant slots, you can upload again

Cheers


----------



## Hitesh N Guna

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today, after a long wait.

My case details:
Points: 75
ANZSCO: 261313

Following are my timelines:
ITA - 11 Nov 2018
Lodgment date: 25Nov 2018
CO contact: 13 March 2019
Replied to CO: 14 March 2019
Grant date: 17 May2019
IED: 16 Nov 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambitc

Hitesh N Guna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today, after a long wait.
> 
> My case details:
> Points: 75
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> ITA - 11 Nov 2018
> Lodgment date: 25Nov 2018
> CO contact: 13 March 2019
> Replied to CO: 14 March 2019
> Grant date: 17 May2019
> IED: 16 Nov 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.. what was the co contact for ?


----------



## kimmy3701

Hi Guys,

Just waiting for the Grant (nearing 3 months now) so was exploring sydney and melbourne. I am a network security professional (exp on firewalls,IPS, WAF, F5 etc what do you suggest for better jobs? I want to give spend less on rent so was wondering which city would be better for my profile. I will be going with my wife who is from marketing and sales background. Please suggest


----------



## Hitesh N Guna

sambitc said:


> Congrats.. what was the co contact for ?



Thanks!!!
CO contact was for more employment proof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just waiting for the Grant (nearing 3 months now) so was exploring sydney and melbourne. I am a network security professional (exp on firewalls,IPS, WAF, F5 etc what do you suggest for better jobs? I want to give spend less on rent so was wondering which city would be better for my profile. I will be going with my wife who is from marketing and sales background. Please suggest


Any city other then Sydney and Melbourne would have much lesser rent for equivalent house

Cheers


----------



## tinks21

Hitesh N Guna said:


> Thanks!!!
> CO contact was for more employment proof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats for the grants!

Please let us know what documents for employment you submitted before and after CO contact?


----------



## sunpedOZ

*yaya..got the grant finally..*

Hello friends,

Finally got the 189 grant yesterday for my family of 4 (me, wife, son and daughter)..See the signature for timelines..

I will post my detailed journey in the next couple of days..


----------



## sunpedOZ

sunpedOZ said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally got the 189 grant yesterday for my family of 4 (me, wife, son and daughter)..See the signature for timelines..
> 
> I will post my detailed journey in the next couple of days..


Sorry folks, just now updated the signature with the details..


----------



## Ptera

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Ptera,
> 
> Congrats, did u apply for jobs while being offshore?


No, my friend. I didn´t apply for a job. Im moving with my current company which has an office in Sydney. So it´s just a relocation. I was trying very often but it didn´t work without visa but once I got a PR, it worked really fast..


----------



## saurabhpluto

Hitesh N Guna said:


> Thanks!!!
> CO contact was for more employment proof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you submit earlier and what was the additional ask? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

SG said:


> Congratulations for your new job Ptera
> 
> 1. As you land in Sydney Airport, you can get your first sim card.
> 
> 2. Next is you can get the OPAL card for local transport travels.
> 
> 3. BANK Account - you have an option to open online Bank Account in NAB. When you reach Sydney, go to the Bank and submit documents like Passport, Grant Letter and photographs to activate your Bank Account so that you can proceed with deposits and withdrawals. Also, to keep in mind, if you happen to open this NAB account being offshore, you can deposit but cannot withdraw. To activate withdraw, follow the above steps.
> 
> 4. Go to Centerlink office and get your TFN number and Medicare card.
> 
> **** Note:* Try to see where you are going to stay and accordingly search for the nearest NAB Bank and Centerlink office. This is to save your time.
> 
> Time management since you have 2 days in hand before you step in to your new office in Sydney.
> 
> Good Luck Ptera


Thank you my friend. Very helpful!


----------



## saurabhpluto

sunpedOZ said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the 189 grant yesterday for my family of 4 (me, wife, son and daughter)..See the signature for timelines..
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my detailed journey in the next couple of days..


Timelines on post plz for mobile users. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sczachariah

saurabhpluto said:


> Timelines on post plz for mobile users.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




If you are using Tapatalk, you can click on the username which will take you to that person info page, where you can see the signature as well.


----------



## sunpedOZ

saurabhpluto said:


> Timelines on post plz for mobile users.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Here is the timeline:

ANZSCO: 261112 Subclass : 189
ACS Sub: Mar 4th 2018 ACS +ve: Apr 24th 2018 
Points:75-Age(25)+Eng(20)+Edu(15)+Exp (15)
EOI Sub: May 21st 2018 Inv:Sep 11th 2018
Lodged: Oct 18th 2018
1st CO contact: Feb 11th for State PCC Replied: Feb 11th 2019 2nd CO: Mar 20th for Form 956 Replied: Mar 21st
3rd CO: May 8th for middle name in PCC Replied: May 14th
Grant: May 16th 2019


----------



## tinks21

sunpedOZ said:


> Sorry folks, just now updated the signature with the details..


For which countries you submitted PCC for? Did you have alias names?


----------



## sunpedOZ

tinks21 said:


> For which countries you submitted PCC for? Did you have alias names?


I submitted PCC for India, US and Michigan state..I dont have any alias names..My middle name was not in the first time report..So i had to get another report to show my middle name as well.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Imnikita

Heyyyyy guys, finally got the grant.. Thank you all for the support in this journey...

ANZSCO: 261312 Subclass : 189

EOI Sub: 30 Nov 2017
Invitation: 11 Oct 2018
Lodged: 29 Nov 2018
CO contact: 6 Mar 2019 
Replied: 8 Mar 2019 
Grant: 15 May 2019

Updated immitracker as well..


----------



## Divkasi

sunpedOZ said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the 189 grant yesterday for my family of 4 (me, wife, son and daughter)..See the signature for timelines..
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my detailed journey in the next couple of days..




Congratulations 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## Divkasi

Imnikita said:


> Heyyyyy guys, finally got the grant.. Thank you all for the support in this journey...
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312 Subclass : 189
> 
> EOI Sub: 30 Nov 2017
> Invitation: 11 Oct 2018
> Lodged: 29 Nov 2018
> CO contact: 6 Mar 2019
> Replied: 8 Mar 2019
> Grant: 15 May 2019
> 
> Updated immitracker as well..




Congratulations 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## Divkasi

Hitesh N Guna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today, after a long wait.
> 
> My case details:
> Points: 75
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> Following are my timelines:
> ITA - 11 Nov 2018
> Lodgment date: 25Nov 2018
> CO contact: 13 March 2019
> Replied to CO: 14 March 2019
> Grant date: 17 May2019
> IED: 16 Nov 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## saurabhpluto

sunpedOZ said:


> Here is the timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Subclass : 189
> 
> ACS Sub: Mar 4th 2018 ACS +ve: Apr 24th 2018
> 
> Points:75-Age(25)+Eng(20)+Edu(15)+Exp (15)
> 
> EOI Sub: May 21st 2018 Inv:Sep 11th 2018
> 
> Lodged: Oct 18th 2018
> 
> 1st CO contact: Feb 11th for State PCC Replied: Feb 11th 2019 2nd CO: Mar 20th for Form 956 Replied: Mar 21st
> 
> 3rd CO: May 8th for middle name in PCC Replied: May 14th
> 
> Grant: May 16th 2019


What is form 956 for? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks21

sunpedOZ said:


> I submitted PCC for India, US and Michigan state..I dont have any alias names..My middle name was not in the first time report..So i had to get another report to show my middle name as well.
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Thanks for the reply!
For all other documents including passport you had middle in it?
May you please let me know what is form 956 for?

Thanks!


----------



## tinks21

Imnikita said:


> Heyyyyy guys, finally got the grant.. Thank you all for the support in this journey...
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312 Subclass : 189
> 
> EOI Sub: 30 Nov 2017
> Invitation: 11 Oct 2018
> Lodged: 29 Nov 2018
> CO contact: 6 Mar 2019
> Replied: 8 Mar 2019
> Grant: 15 May 2019
> 
> Updated immitracker as well..


Congrats!
What was the CO contact for?


----------



## NB

Navni said:


> Hey Fellas,
> I filed my EOI application in nov 2018 and got the PR invitation in Dec 2018 and I lodged my application on 13Dec 2018.I was contacted by CO on 19th March,2019 for my employment docs which I had already attached.
> Not sure why he asked me for same docs again.
> I had again uploaded the employment reference letter on company’s letterhead,salary slips,Form 16.Hope ain’t missing anything more.
> It’s been 5 months and 10 days that I had filed my application but it’s still not granted.
> The website says that the max processing time is 6 months now.
> It’s bit worrisome,is it worth reaching Immigration dept to check for my application if possible ?
> Not sure how long I have to wait ?
> Thanks !


Did your reference letter mention your salary also ?
Bank statement in which salary was credited?
PF statement !

Cheers


----------



## tinks2

*Waiting for 189 Decision*

Hi, Guys hope you all are doing well. I am writing to this forum the first time. I have applied for 189 Visa on 18th August 2018 as a General Accountant on 85 points onshore. My case officer contacted me on 6th November 2018 for statutory declaration for my son because he was infant and his passport picture doesn't match to his current facial appearance so I replied on the same day and then CO contacted me again on 19th Nov 2018 stating that declaration needs to be provided by Australian permanent resident or Citizen so I did that on 19th Nov 2018. For a while haven't heard anything back from my case officer. Then I called on 9th of Jan 2019 just to check about my visa application status. Different case officer called me the next day on 10th of Jan to interview me about my employment claims. He asked very intense questions but I answered all questions also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia. Its been 9 months completed and I am not getting any reply and my frustration is increasing day by day. 

My question anyone with a similar scenario? How long they can take more to finalize on my decision?

Much appreciated


----------



## Bandish

Imnikita said:


> Heyyyyy guys, finally got the grant.. Thank you all for the support in this journey...
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312 Subclass : 189
> 
> EOI Sub: 30 Nov 2017
> Invitation: 11 Oct 2018
> Lodged: 29 Nov 2018
> CO contact: 6 Mar 2019
> Replied: 8 Mar 2019
> Grant: 15 May 2019
> 
> Updated immitracker as well..


Congratulations.. 
Though on immitracker your grant date shows 15 March instead of 15 May.


----------



## Bandish

tinks2 said:


> Hi, Guys hope you all are doing well. I am writing to this forum the first time. I have applied for 189 Visa on 18th August 2018 as a General Accountant on 85 points onshore. My case officer contacted me on 6th November 2018 for statutory declaration for my son because he was infant and his passport picture doesn't match to his current facial appearance so I replied on the same day and then CO contacted me again on 19th Nov 2018 stating that declaration needs to be provided by Australian permanent resident or Citizen so I did that on 19th Nov 2018. For a while haven't heard anything back from my case officer. Then I called on 9th of Jan 2019 just to check about my visa application status. Different case officer called me the next day on 10th of Jan to interview me about my employment claims. He asked very intense questions but I answered all questions also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia. Its been 9 months completed and I am not getting any reply and my frustration is increasing day by day.
> 
> My question anyone with a similar scenario? How long they can take more to finalize on my decision?
> 
> Much appreciated


Hey, do not worry... I remember cases here in this forum, where people get grant the next day or in a week after writing their story of long wait ... Hope that would be the case for you as well... Be hopeful and positive... Grant will come your way soon...

Good luck 🙂


----------



## tinks21

tinks2 said:


> Hi, Guys hope you all are doing well. I am writing to this forum the first time. I have applied for 189 Visa on 18th August 2018 as a General Accountant on 85 points onshore. My case officer contacted me on 6th November 2018 for statutory declaration for my son because he was infant and his passport picture doesn't match to his current facial appearance so I replied on the same day and then CO contacted me again on 19th Nov 2018 stating that declaration needs to be provided by Australian permanent resident or Citizen so I did that on 19th Nov 2018. For a while haven't heard anything back from my case officer. Then I called on 9th of Jan 2019 just to check about my visa application status. Different case officer called me the next day on 10th of Jan to interview me about my employment claims. He asked very intense questions but I answered all questions also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia. Its been 9 months completed and I am not getting any reply and my frustration is increasing day by day.
> 
> My question anyone with a similar scenario? How long they can take more to finalize on my decision?
> 
> Much appreciated


Hi,
Hope you get your grant soon. May you please share the questions asked during "interview me about my employment claims" . ?


----------



## Mahmoud Zak

Hi All I lodged My Application day 17 May NSW190 But my son passport i did when he is in 5 months age, his personal photograph INFANT, now he is 5 year old i uploaded his recent photograph.
my quotation is should i renewed his passport and update his information to 
to eliminate any Case officer contact regarding this issue and wasting time??
it's easy to renew hi passport, only 4 days will be ready
his current passport valid until Nov 2020


----------



## NB

Mahmoud Zak said:


> Hi All I lodged My Application day 17 May NSW190 But my son passport i did when he is in 5 months age, his personal photograph INFANT, now he is 5 year old i uploaded his recent photograph.
> my quotation is should i renewed his passport and update his information to
> to eliminate any Case officer contact regarding this issue and wasting time??
> it's easy to renew hi passport, only 4 days will be ready
> his current passport valid until Nov 2020


There is a high chance of co contact for this issue

If you want to avoid it, get a new passport and upload it
Or you can submit the documents required to prove that the photo is your son

Cheers


----------



## sambitc

Now that the election is over, the grants should be back to normal hopefully starting from Monday. Similar thing had happened during 2016 elections. All the best to everyone who are waiting for grants.


----------



## hoandang

sambitc said:


> Now that the election is over, the grants should be back to normal hopefully starting from Monday. Similar thing had happened during 2016 elections. All the best to everyone who are waiting for grants.


Can I know what happened back in 2016? Did they send out mass grant?


----------



## NB

hoandang said:


> Can I know what happened back in 2016? Did they send out mass grant?


Don’t start the celebrations 
History will not repeat
Those were different times when Immigration was not a bad word

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

Scomo is back 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sambitc

hoandang said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the election is over, the grants should be back to normal hopefully starting from Monday. Similar thing had happened during 2016 elections. All the best to everyone who are waiting for grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I know what happened back in 2016? Did they send out mass grant?
Click to expand...

We may be wrong. Please check immitracker . Analytics section. Grants by period . July 2 was the election date . Grants slowed down 15 days prior to election and resumed to normal after the election with a bump on Monday . I see the glass half full and I may be over optimistic.


----------



## kaju

sambitc said:


> We may be wrong. Please check immitracker . Analytics section. Grants by period . July 2 was the election date . Grants slowed down 15 days prior to election and resumed to normal after the election with a bump on Monday . I see the glass half full and I may be over optimistic.


Nothing to do with the election date, then or now. 

Then, the new financial year starting 1 July meant they could start granting again with no risk, anticipating the formal allocation of grant numbers that would be available in that new financial year, normally a few weeks or so later. 

Now, most likely grants have reduced to a trickle as the end of the financial year is approached and they need to keep the level of grants within a predefined amount, which is what usually happens. Most likely in July, see paragraph above.


----------



## sambitc

kaju said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may be wrong. Please check immitracker . Analytics section. Grants by period . July 2 was the election date . Grants slowed down 15 days prior to election and resumed to normal after the election with a bump on Monday . I see the glass half full and I may be over optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with the election date, then or now.
> 
> Then, the new financial year starting 1 July meant they could start granting again with no risk, anticipating the formal allocation of grant numbers that would be available in that new financial year, normally a few weeks or so later.
> 
> Now, most likely grants have reduced to a trickle as the end of the financial year is approached and they need to keep the level of grants within a predefined amount, which is what usually happens. Most likely in July, see paragraph above.
Click to expand...

Ok . The slowing down also affects CO contact?
Ok


----------



## kimmy3701

kaju said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may be wrong. Please check immitracker . Analytics section. Grants by period . July 2 was the election date . Grants slowed down 15 days prior to election and resumed to normal after the election with a bump on Monday . I see the glass half full and I may be over optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with the election date, then or now.
> 
> Then, the new financial year starting 1 July meant they could start granting again with no risk, anticipating the formal allocation of grant numbers that would be available in that new financial year, normally a few weeks or so later.
> 
> Now, most likely grants have reduced to a trickle as the end of the financial year is approached and they need to keep the level of grants within a predefined amount, which is what usually happens. Most likely in July, see paragraph above.
Click to expand...

Will they give grant to people they have invited in 2019, or is it that invites have no relation to grants and the quota for 2019 grants is already near full. If thats the case then people with lodgement date after Feb 2019 will get grants after July 2019?


----------



## NB

kimmy3701 said:


> Will they give grant to people they have invited in 2019, or is it that invites have no relation to grants and the quota for 2019 grants is already near full. If thats the case then people with lodgement date after Feb 2019 will get grants after July 2019?


They can only issue as many grants as they are authorised by the parliament
So if they reach that ceiling, they will keep processing the applications, but issue the grants only in the next financial year when they get a fresh quota

But from the looks of it, that will not happen.
They will issue much lower grants then they are allowed in this year also as it happened last year

Cheers


----------



## amitabhr791

NB said:


> There is a high chance of co contact for this issue
> 
> If you want to avoid it, get a new passport and upload it
> Or you can submit the documents required to prove that the photo is your son
> 
> Cheers


NB, what evidence is required to prove that the passport photo (when he was 2 months old) is of the same kid's photo that I have submitted along with my application?


----------



## NB

amitabhr791 said:


> NB, what evidence is required to prove that the passport photo (when he was 2 months old) is of the same kid's photo that I have submitted along with my application?


A lot of members have recently posted their experience on the forum on this point 

You can search for the same and follow that route

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

amitabhr791 said:


> NB, what evidence is required to prove that the passport photo (when he was 2 months old) is of the same kid's photo that I have submitted along with my application?




Better option would be to renew passport. There is an option to renew passport, before expiry, due to Change in Appearance.


----------



## amitabhr791

sczachariah said:


> Better option would be to renew passport. There is an option to renew passport, before expiry, due to Change in Appearance.


Agree with you after reading a few posts. I will start the renewal process tomorrow and hopefully, get it in 2 weeks. 

Just curious - his medical has his current passport number in it. Will it complicate the application if I submit the new passport? I have filed on 27-March.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## sczachariah

amitabhr791 said:


> Agree with you after reading a few posts. I will start the renewal process tomorrow and hopefully, get it in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - his medical has his current passport number in it. Will it complicate the application if I submit the new passport? I have filed on 27-March.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.




You will have to update new passport details in the visa application using Update Details tab. I did the same for my son.
At any point in time, the then valid passport should be linked to application. That’s all.


----------



## amitabhr791

NB said:


> A lot of members have recently posted their experience on the forum on this point
> 
> You can search for the same and follow that route
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB for your suggestion.


----------



## amitabhr791

sczachariah said:


> You will have to update new passport details in the visa application using Update Details tab. I did the same for my son.
> At any point in time, the then valid passport should be linked to application. That’s all.


Thanks. You saved my time. Good luck with your application.


----------



## nimit.s

NB said:


> They can only issue as many grants as they are authorised by the parliament
> So if they reach that ceiling, they will keep processing the applications, but issue the grants only in the next financial year when they get a fresh quota
> 
> But from the looks of it, that will not happen.
> They will issue much lower grants then they are allowed in this year also as it happened last year
> 
> Cheers


What is the point in sending an invite (with a variance) if they cannot issue the grant due to their existing quota limit ? It would unnecessarily increase their backlog for the subsequent cycle. I dont see a point unless they would be more interesting in getting the VISA fee upfront and let the grant takes its own course of action.

Cheers..!!


----------



## tiagozt

Hi everyone.

After more than four years living in Australia, my partner and I had our VISA granted today (20th May 2019)! Very happy, and thank you to people in this forum. I don't write a lot here, but I do think forums like this are extremely helpful, particularly when we are anxious and hopeless about our status in Australia.

So now it's my time to contribute:

We had a VISA 457 granted in 2015 (valid until 2020).
Applied for the PR in Sep 2018.
ANZSCO 253917
Partner points not claimed

The main applicant is my partner. His English exams were from 1st August 2015 (expiring 1st August 2018).
Our EOI is from around March 2018 (I couldn't find the exact date)
We didn't know how long they could take to invite us, the reason why we didn't worry about the test expiring at that moment.
However, his test expired on 1st of August and we received the invitation on the 5th of August. He had a test booked for the 10th.
We waited for the new English test before lodging the application. He sat for PTE and got even better results than the previous test (Superior and Proficient). Having the new PTE results, we lodged the application on the 10th of August, uploading both tests.
The case officer rejected the application on 23rd November 2018. She even said that she saw the new English tests but because there was no valid English test on the day of the invitation, she rejected and finalised the application.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Anyway, we immediately submitted a new EOI with the new test (and additional 10 points, 80 in total), paid the $6k again...
The new invitation came on 12th December. We lodged.

CO contacted us on 13th March 2019 requesting additional information about my partner's work experience overseas, and also saying that they couldn't access my PTE results (expired in January 2019 but was valid when the invitation came). I contacted PTE and they said they had already sent the results to the Australian Government, but the Immigration could contact them if required. I also added a letter from the institution where I've been doing a Master's degree to prove that I have at least functional English, in case they cannot access the PTE (proficient).

We got additional documents, translated and uploaded on 5th of April, including statutory declarations about my English results, with copy of the e-mail I received from PTE.

Today, 20th of May, we got the visa 189 granted for both of us (we have been married for 5 years).

I'd like to know your opinion about the first rejected application. Although I know that, in theory, we should have a valid English test on the day of the invitation, I also think it is reasonable to expect she was going to consider the new results rather than rejecting without even contacting us. I was thinking if I could claim the fees back.

*the CO was not the same*


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

tiagozt said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> After more than four years living in Australia, my partner and I had our VISA granted today (20th May 2019)! Very happy, and thank you to people in this forum. I don't write a lot here, but I do think forums like this are extremely helpful, particularly when we are anxious and hopeless about our status in Australia.
> 
> So now it's my time to contribute:
> 
> We had a VISA 457 granted in 2015 (valid until 2020).
> Applied for the PR in Sep 2018.
> ANZSCO 253917
> Partner points not claimed
> 
> The main applicant is my partner. His English exams were from 1st August 2015 (expiring 1st August 2018).
> Our EOI is from around March 2018 (I couldn't find the exact date)
> We didn't know how long they could take to invite us, the reason why we didn't worry about the test expiring at that moment.
> However, his test expired on 1st of August and we received the invitation on the 5th of August. He had a test booked for the 10th.
> We waited for the new English test before lodging the application. He sat for PTE and got even better results than the previous test (Superior and Proficient). Having the new PTE results, we lodged the application on the 10th of August, uploading both tests.
> The case officer rejected the application on 23rd November 2018. She even said that she saw the new English tests but because there was no valid English test on the day of the invitation, she rejected and finalised the application.
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Anyway, we immediately submitted a new EOI with the new test (and additional 10 points, 80 in total), paid the $6k again...
> The new invitation came on 12th December. We lodged.
> 
> CO contacted us on 13th March 2019 requesting additional information about my partner's work experience overseas, and also saying that they couldn't access my PTE results (expired in January 2019 but was valid when the invitation came). I contacted PTE and they said they had already sent the results to the Australian Government, but the Immigration could contact them if required. I also added a letter from the institution where I've been doing a Master's degree to prove that I have at least functional English, in case they cannot access the PTE (proficient).
> 
> We got additional documents, translated and uploaded on 5th of April, including statutory declarations about my English results, with copy of the e-mail I received from PTE.
> 
> Today, 20th of May, we got the visa 189 granted for both of us (we have been married for 5 years).
> 
> I'd like to know your opinion about the first rejected application. Although I know that, in theory, we should have a valid English test on the day of the invitation, I also think it is reasonable to expect she was going to consider the new results rather than rejecting without even contacting us. I was thinking if I could claim the fees back.
> 
> *the CO was not the same*


Congrats on the visa!

Unfortunately - the COs have to follow the migration regulations to the letter, if they were to start applying leeway to people who don't meet the requirements (but are close) - it would cause more problems than they would solve I feel.

It is unfortunate that your invite came through in those few days between an expired English proficiency test result and the results of the new test.

Enjoy the end of this journey


----------



## sambitc

kaju said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may be wrong. Please check immitracker . Analytics section. Grants by period . July 2 was the election date . Grants slowed down 15 days prior to election and resumed to normal after the election with a bump on Monday . I see the glass half full and I may be over optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with the election date, then or now.
> 
> Then, the new financial year starting 1 July meant they could start granting again with no risk, anticipating the formal allocation of grant numbers that would be available in that new financial year, normally a few weeks or so later.
> 
> Now, most likely grants have reduced to a trickle as the end of the financial year is approached and they need to keep the level of grants within a predefined amount, which is what usually happens. Most likely in July, see paragraph above.
Click to expand...

Seems like you and NB have the right insights. Election had nothing to do with slow grants . Now I can relax too knowing that I may not expect a grant till July. Thanks


----------



## asad.chem

tinks2 said:


> Hi, Guys hope you all are doing well. I am writing to this forum the first time. I have applied for 189 Visa on 18th August 2018 as a General Accountant on 85 points onshore. My case officer contacted me on 6th November 2018 for statutory declaration for my son because he was infant and his passport picture doesn't match to his current facial appearance so I replied on the same day and then CO contacted me again on 19th Nov 2018 stating that declaration needs to be provided by Australian permanent resident or Citizen so I did that on 19th Nov 2018. For a while haven't heard anything back from my case officer. Then I called on 9th of Jan 2019 just to check about my visa application status. Different case officer called me the next day on 10th of Jan to interview me about my employment claims. He asked very intense questions but I answered all questions also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia. Its been 9 months completed and I am not getting any reply and my frustration is increasing day by day.
> 
> My question anyone with a similar scenario? How long they can take more to finalize on my decision?
> 
> Much appreciated


I lodged my application on 29th Aug... still waiting... see the details in the signature... You are not alone... so no need to worry

Cheers


----------



## sunnypandya

*Medicals uploaded directly to DHA*



NB said:


> I don’t predict invites or grants
> In fact no one can predict a grant including those who claim to do so
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have not uploaded the medicals to the immigration site but when i check the emedicals site, https://emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient, they say that they have uploaded it to DHA directly. Do i need to do anything from my end?

Thanks,
Sunny P


----------



## NB

sunnypandya said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have not uploaded the medicals to the immigration site but when i check the emedicals site, https://emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient, they say that they have uploaded it to DHA directly. Do i need to do anything from my end?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunny P


The Immiaccount medical dashboard should say no action required for all applicants 

Cheers


----------



## abhinavraiden123

Is there any to way to know if PTE has send the scores to DIBP ?

ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
( Age : 30 Points, 
English : 20 Points, 
Bachelors Degree : 15 Points, 
Experience : 10 points)
ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
EOI - 24 JAN 2019
INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
GRANT - WAITING


----------



## NB

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Is there any to way to know if PTE has send the scores to DIBP ?
> 
> ANZSCO CODE - 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 Points for 189)
> ( Age : 30 Points,
> English : 20 Points,
> Bachelors Degree : 15 Points,
> Experience : 10 points)
> ACS Assessment - 14 Apr 2018 (Took 3 months)
> PTE Academic - 22 JAN 2019 (2nd Attempt)
> EOI - 24 JAN 2019
> INVITATION - 11 FEB 2019
> PCC - 04 MAR 2019 (Took 10 days)
> LODGED - 17 MAR 2019
> MEDICAL -29 MAR 2019 (Took 3 days for them to send)
> GRANT - WAITING


You get an email from pte when you make the request confirming that they will send it
Other then that nothing else 

The other indirect evidence is that you try to send the scores again, and it will tell you that it can’t be sent more then once

Cheers


----------



## tinks2

*tinks2*



tinks21 said:


> Hi,
> Hope you get your grant soon. May you please share the questions asked during "interview me about my employment claims" . ?


Here are the few questions below 

Q1. Can you tell me something about your employment?
Q2 why you just worked for one year?
Q3. How many people were there at the time of your employment?
Q4. Can you tell me about your responsibilities and duties of your employment?
Q5. Do you remember any company or client name?
Q6. How you got paid and how much earned a year?


----------



## saurabhpluto

tinks2 said:


> Here are the few questions below
> 
> 
> 
> Q1. Can you tell me something about your employment?
> 
> Q2 why you just worked for one year?
> 
> Q3. How many people were there at the time of your employment?
> 
> Q4. Can you tell me about your responsibilities and duties of your employment?
> 
> Q5. Do you remember any company or client name?
> 
> Q6. How you got paid and how much earned a year?


Do you have significant switches? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpedOZ

saurabhpluto said:


> What is form 956 for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Form 956 states that i have an authorized MARA agent representing my case for the communication.


----------



## Taranjeet807

Hey Guys, need your guess in my case please. 
Visa Lodge 29 December 2018, 
Occupation 261312, 
CO Contact 4th April about more employment proofs. 
Replied on 10th April. 

Can anyone suggest when I should expect the grant? Please do reply guys. Thanks.


----------



## kimmy3701

Hi Guys,

Need some advice, My Friend's Wife was detected with stage 2 cancer. The tumor was removed and no chemo was required. Doc has suggested that regular check ups need to be done after every 3 months and she is stable as of now. Her medicines include multi vitamins only. Please suggest if this will be an issue.


----------



## kimmy3701

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, need your guess in my case please.
> Visa Lodge 29 December 2018,
> Occupation 261312,
> CO Contact 4th April about more employment proofs.
> Replied on 10th April.
> 
> Can anyone suggest when I should expect the grant? Please do reply guys. Thanks.


45-60 days after CO contact which means you can get Grant anytime


----------



## sharada_3288

Hi Santosh, 
I am in the exact same situation where Engineers Australia is asking for my older PF account statement which they say can be downloaded from EPFO website, but with the UAN and other changes, the older account is not listed under my UAN. I wanted to know the procedure you followed when you went to the EPFO office to get the older PF account. It will really help. I have already filed a grievance under the EPFO website, but not sure when they might reply and I have time to reply to Engineers Australia only till 3rd June 2019. Thanks in advance. Really appreciate your reply with the information.

Sharada


----------



## sharada_3288

Hi Usha, 
Did EA/ACS accept the SD that you provided that the older PF account balance is reflected in the new statement? 

THanks 
Sharaa


----------



## NB

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice, My Friend's Wife was detected with stage 2 cancer. The tumor was removed and no chemo was required. Doc has suggested that regular check ups need to be done after every 3 months and she is stable as of now. Her medicines include multi vitamins only. Please suggest if this will be an issue.


Only a Mara agent can tell you with some degree of certainty 


It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:

George Lombard

Peter Bollard

Cheers


----------



## SG

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice, My Friend's Wife was detected with stage 2 cancer. The tumor was removed and no chemo was required. Doc has suggested that regular check ups need to be done after every 3 months and she is stable as of now. Her medicines include multi vitamins only. Please suggest if this will be an issue.


Very sorry to hear that. Hope she gets well soon.

As NB mentioned, consult a good MARA agent.


----------



## SG

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, need your guess in my case please.
> Visa Lodge 29 December 2018,
> Occupation 261312,
> CO Contact 4th April about more employment proofs.
> Replied on 10th April.
> 
> Can anyone suggest when I should expect the grant? Please do reply guys. Thanks.


Hi Taranjeet,

That is something that is unpredictable. 

Hope you receive your Golden Email soon.

Good Luck!


----------



## saurabhpluto

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, need your guess in my case please.
> Visa Lodge 29 December 2018,
> Occupation 261312,
> CO Contact 4th April about more employment proofs.
> Replied on 10th April.
> 
> Can anyone suggest when I should expect the grant? Please do reply guys. Thanks.


What was the exact ask in the co contact? 

What did you submit as employment proof earlier and what did they ask in the contact

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## darkness49

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, need your guess in my case please.
> Visa Lodge 29 December 2018,
> Occupation 261312,
> CO Contact 4th April about more employment proofs.
> Replied on 10th April.
> 
> Can anyone suggest when I should expect the grant? Please do reply guys. Thanks.


Hey, same situation.
Replied 11 th of april. Still waiting. 6 months now =((


----------



## NB

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, need your guess in my case please.
> Visa Lodge 29 December 2018,
> Occupation 261312,
> CO Contact 4th April about more employment proofs.
> Replied on 10th April.
> 
> Can anyone suggest when I should expect the grant? Please do reply guys. Thanks.



Tomorrow 
Next week
Next month
Next year

pick which ever makes you happy, because the grant will come in its own sweet time and there is nothing you can do about it 


Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

Dear All,

For ACS assessment, do we need attested (notary public) documents?

If yes then exp. letter and educational documents are enough ? I dont think need to attest bank statement or slary slips ?

Thanks


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For ACS assessment, do we need attested (notary public) documents?
> 
> If yes then exp. letter and educational documents are enough ? I dont think need to attest bank statement or slary slips ?
> 
> Thanks


All documents to be submitted to ACS needs to be notarised 

ACS needs very minimal set of documents 
Don’t upload randomly based on what you think is required 

Go through the ACS list carefully and upload only those which are applicable in your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187

Hdhingra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your guess in my case -
> 
> NZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Assessment Submitted - 21st May 2018
> ACS Assessment Outcome - 14th Jul 2018
> 
> PTE 1st attempt ()19th Aug 2018) (L-83 R-73 S-75 W-78 ) - 10 points
> EOI Lodged - 30th Aug with (189 - 65 points, 190 - 70 points)
> 
> Spouse ACS Assessment Submitted - 8th Oct 2018
> Spouse ACS Assessment Outcome - 14th Nov 2018
> 
> 1 Jan 2019 - Age Points - 5 got deducted (189 - 60 points, 190 - 65 points)
> 
> EOI Lodged- 10th Jan 2019 - Spouse points added - (189 - 65 points, 190 - 70 points)
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt - 11th may 2019 (L-81 R-90 S-90 W-83 ) - 20 points
> EOI Lodged- 13th may with (189 - 75 points, 190 - 80 points)


You should be invited in June round. Have an eye on what was Last EOI invited.
Since you are a 75 pointer now chances are fairly high. Now enjoy your life and wait for invitation e-mail. What you can do is start gathering all your documents and fillling up relevant forms , scann your documents.

Identity documents	
Relationship documents	liek Marriage Certificate
Character documents	and 2 forms 80 and 1221
English ProofSkill
Skill Assessment	ACS certficate
Educational qualifications	as Did for ACS time
Photo	Passport Size Photo
Professional	
Roles and Responisbilties
Salary Slipss from employers \ Bank Statements
ITRs
Experience Letters
Offer Letters
PCC


----------



## saurabhpluto

vinay_1187 said:


> You should be invited in June round. Have an eye on what was Last EOI invited.
> 
> Since you are a 75 pointer now chances are fairly high. Now enjoy your life and wait for invitation e-mail. What you can do is start gathering all your documents and fillling up relevant forms , scann your documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Identity documents
> 
> Relationship documentsliek Marriage Certificate
> 
> Character documentsand 2 forms 80 and 1221
> 
> English ProofSkill
> 
> Skill AssessmentACS certficate
> 
> Educational qualificationsas Did for ACS time
> 
> PhotoPassport Size Photo
> 
> Professional
> 
> Roles and Responisbilties
> 
> Salary Slipss from employers \ Bank Statements
> 
> ITRs
> 
> Experience Letters
> 
> Offer Letters
> 
> PCC


June round? People are waiting since feb 2019 at 75 for 189

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## omkar13

Taranjeet807 said:


> Hey Guys, need your guess in my case please.
> Visa Lodge 29 December 2018,
> Occupation 261312,
> CO Contact 4th April about more employment proofs.
> Replied on 10th April.
> 
> Can anyone suggest when I should expect the grant? Please do reply guys. Thanks.


Hi,
We are on the same boat. 
Visa Lodge: 28 Dec 2018
Occupation 261312
CO Contact: 1 April 2019
Replied: 1 April 2019
*Expecting visa by May end - June 1st week.* 
**For 2613 code as per trend it takes around 55-70 days for Grant after CO contact. Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## NB

vinay_1187 said:


> You should be invited in June round. Have an eye on what was Last EOI invited.
> Since you are a 75 pointer now chances are fairly high. Now enjoy your life and wait for invitation e-mail. What you can do is start gathering all your documents and fillling up relevant forms , scann your documents.
> 
> Identity documents
> Relationship documents	liek Marriage Certificate
> Character documents	and 2 forms 80 and 1221
> English ProofSkill
> Skill Assessment	ACS certficate
> Educational qualifications	as Did for ACS time
> Photo	Passport Size Photo
> Professional
> Roles and Responisbilties
> Salary Slipss from employers \ Bank Statements
> ITRs
> Experience Letters
> Offer Letters
> PCC


Don’t give false hopes to an absolutely new comer on the forum

There is a 4 month wait list for 80 pointers and you are telling a 75 pointer that he will be invited in June ?

It’s pure torture 

Cheers


----------



## Das87

omkar13 said:


> Hi,
> We are on the same boat.
> Visa Lodge: 28 Dec 2018
> Occupation 261312
> CO Contact: 1 April 2019
> Replied: 1 April 2019
> *Expecting visa by May end - June 1st week.*
> **For 2613 code as per trend it takes around 55-70 days for Grant after CO contact. Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189




For me it is 98 days and no CO contact or no updates. What can I expect.

update EOI- 26 Jan 2019 - 75 points (including partner points) - 261313
ITA- 11 Feb 2019
Lodged- 12 Feb 2019
Medicals- 1 March 2019
Grant - Waiting

Account shows, last updated 1st march 2019. Processing time 6 months to 6 months
As per observation on tracker.. People have got direct grants in 3 months or just over 3 months. Not sure what to expect in my case.


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Das87 said:


> omkar13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> We are on the same boat.
> Visa Lodge: 28 Dec 2018
> Occupation 261312
> CO Contact: 1 April 2019
> Replied: 1 April 2019
> *Expecting visa by May end - June 1st week.*
> **For 2613 code as per trend it takes around 55-70 days for Grant after CO contact. Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it is 98 days and no CO contact or no updates. What can I expect.
> 
> update EOI- 26 Jan 2019 - 75 points (including partner points) - 261313
> ITA- 11 Feb 2019
> Lodged- 12 Feb 2019
> Medicals- 1 March 2019
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Account shows, last updated 1st march 2019. Processing time 6 months to 6 months
> As per observation on tracker.. People have got direct grants in 3 months or just over 3 months. Not sure what to expect in my case.
Click to expand...

I am in the same boat.... 261313 with 80points filed on Feb 2nd. No CO contact nor grant


----------



## Oarjon

Das87 said:


> For me it is 98 days and no CO contact or no updates. What can I expect.
> 
> update EOI- 26 Jan 2019 - 75 points (including partner points) - 261313
> ITA- 11 Feb 2019
> Lodged- 12 Feb 2019
> Medicals- 1 March 2019
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Account shows, last updated 1st march 2019. Processing time 6 months to 6 months
> As per observation on tracker.. People have got direct grants in 3 months or just over 3 months. Not sure what to expect in my case.


Hey guys,

I think once you lodge the visa you need to forget about it. I understand that when you decide to initiate the visa process, your life kinda starts circling around it. Which is completely fine, some have personal commitments, some have financial commitments, but anxiety can cause some serious troubles for you.

Instead, as said by one of the seniors on the forum, after you lodge your visa application, find a hobby and forget about the visa :fish2:. If not a hobby, then you have Netflix for sure. Do all those things which you have sidelined because of the Aussie dream, you are moving out soon.

You have worked so very hard for this, be it the English Exams, or Assessments, or Reference Letters, Or EOIs, or Invite wait, or Visa fees. You really deserve a long vacation. Let the time bring magic in your life, be with your loved ones.. and cherish those moments.:amen:

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## saurabhpluto

Oarjon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think once you lodge the visa you need to forget about it. I understand that when you decide to initiate the visa process, your life kind of starts circling around it. Which is completely fine, some have personal commitments, some have financial commitments, but anxiety can be a little troublesome for you.
> 
> Instead, as said by one of the seniors on the forum, after you lodge your visa application, find a hobby and forget about the visa.:fish2: If not a hobby, then you have Netflix. Do all those things that you have sidelined due to the Aussie dream, because you might not get this much time in your country in future once you move out.
> 
> And you have worked so very hard for it, be it the English Exams, or Assessments, or Reference Letters, Or EOIs, or Invite wait, or Visa fees. You really deserve a vacation. Let the time bring magic in your life, be with your loved ones as long as you are there with them.. cherish the moments and you shall be absolutely content.:amen:
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Oar


I think one should start prepping up on the profile certifications etc. Just posting when I will grant then boss you are on serious trouble of anxiety

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameetkumar

Hi all , anybody waiting for the visa who lodged in feb2019. I have done it on Feb 18th and still awaiting .. I have seen a lot of people here getting it mostly by the completion of 3 months.. I have points of 75


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Ameetkumar said:


> Hi all , anybody waiting for the visa who lodged in feb2019. I have done it on Feb 18th and still awaiting .. I have seen a lot of people here getting it mostly by the completion of 3 months.. I have points of 75


I logged on Feb 2nd with 80 points ..no CO contact nor grant buddy


----------



## naveenhgd1984

Need some help (or information).

We lodged our 189 application on Oct 25, 2018. CO asked for a colored copy of passport and affidavit that baby in medical test is same as the one in application. We submitted all on Feb 5, 2019. Nothing after that.

Problem now is, my wife is 22 weeks pregnant now. She cant travel if grant is delayed by another 5 weeks. It is not safe and many airlines wont allow pregnant woman of 28 weeks or more. 

I think we will be asked to make first visit for visa validation by December first week because our medical was done in first week of December 2018. By that time, new born baby will be of just 3 months. Looks unimaginable to travel with such a young baby.

Please suggest what can be done ? Can I contact CO once (not a good idea) ?


----------



## Ameetkumar

Counting the days now.. everyday morning I get up in the hopes of getting the grant and every day I get disappointed. Is this delay of grant due to elections.


----------



## kimmy3701

Ameetkumar said:


> Counting the days now.. everyday morning I get up in the hopes of getting the grant and every day I get disappointed. Is this delay of grant due to elections.


Dont know but there are very few grants dese days...I am also nearing 90 days but I kee myself busy by studying and searching skill set required in Aus on Linkedin


----------



## NB

naveenhgd1984 said:


> Need some help (or information).
> 
> We lodged our 189 application on Oct 25, 2018. CO asked for a colored copy of passport and affidavit that baby in medical test is same as the one in application. We submitted all on Feb 5, 2019. Nothing after that.
> 
> Problem now is, my wife is 22 weeks pregnant now. She cant travel if grant is delayed by another 5 weeks. It is not safe and many airlines wont allow pregnant woman of 28 weeks or more.
> 
> I think we will be asked to make first visit for visa validation by December first week because our medical was done in first week of December 2018. By that time, new born baby will be of just 3 months. Looks unimaginable to travel with such a young baby.
> 
> Please suggest what can be done ? Can I contact CO once (not a good idea) ?


There is nothing you can do at present

After getting the grant, you can request the CO to waive the IED or extend the same due to the small baby

Cheers


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Ameetkumar said:


> Hi all , anybody waiting for the visa who lodged in feb2019. I have done it on Feb 18th and still awaiting .. I have seen a lot of people here getting it mostly by the completion of 3 months.. I have points of 75


I lodged on 28th Feb 2019. Im behind you. Dont know whether ANZCO code has anything to do with the grant. However, I believe that its just the complexity and transparency of an individual's case only besides the luck, which decides the grant period.......


----------



## sambitc

Ameetkumar said:


> Counting the days now.. everyday morning I get up in the hopes of getting the grant and every day I get disappointed. Is this delay of grant due to elections.


I am in the same state of mind. But election has nothing to do with it. They have reached this years grant quota . So for now think that you will get the grant after July only.


----------



## Ravi K

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 and lodged my application on 10th - FEB-2019 under 261311, I got CO contact for the spouse functional English - Medium English letter, I got the letter from University that its medium English, but they didn't mention the course duration like 2 years, they just mentioned like - "Passed the exam on April-2011, and M.Sc (Biotechnology)". Any suggestions if I can proceed with that or I need to go to college and get another certificate with course duration as well. 

Note: I did attach the original certificate and Markslist as well, where it has all the list of marks for the 2 years duration.

Thanks


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> I am in the same state of mind. But election has nothing to do with it. They have reached this years grant quota . So for now think that you will get the grant after July only.


They would not have reached even 75% of this years grant quota

Cheers


----------



## NB

Ravi K said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 and lodged my application on 10th - FEB-2019 under 261311, I got CO contact for the spouse functional English - Medium English letter, I got the letter from University that its medium English, but they didn't mention the course duration like 2 years, they just mentioned like - "Passed the exam on April-2011, and M.Sc (Biotechnology)". Any suggestions if I can proceed with that or I need to go to college and get another certificate with course duration as well.
> 
> Note: I did attach the original certificate and Markslist as well, where it has all the list of marks for the 2 years duration.
> 
> Thanks


It should have mentioned the period she studied in the college 
It’s better to get that also in the letter along with the course duration

Cheers


----------



## shank2690

I was just going through the immi tracker and found out that there were not many grants from last couple of weeks is this an indicator that there will be more delay in the issue of grants for applications lodged in Feb, March and April. Because based on immi tracker almost all applications lodged in November 2018 with co contact have been granted visas and could hardly see any grants for applications lodged in December 2018 with co contacts.


----------



## darkness49

NB said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same state of mind. But election has nothing to do with it. They have reached this years grant quota . So for now think that you will get the grant after July only.
> 
> 
> 
> They would not have reached even 75% of this years grant quota
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

So what is the reason of such a low amount of grants this year?? Last year there were heaps more grants at this time of the year.
People have different problems. Some need grant asap due to different problems. I am already waiting 6 months and wondering how long should i wait more? 2,3,4 months? So i know what to do and how to plan my onshore life.


----------



## Ameetkumar

Hi guys, I have seen people who have applied in Jan 2019 and have got the grants in April. So I believe that we might get it in another week for those who applied in Feb or may by June .. keeping my hopes .. and I think we can only hope other than that we don't an option. So I am trying to relax and urge people here to keep there hopes and relax


----------



## darkness49

Ameetkumar said:


> Hi guys, I have seen people who have applied in Jan 2019 and have got the grants in April. So I believe that we might get it in another week for those who applied in Feb or may by June .. keeping my hopes .. and I think we can only hope other than that we don't an option. So I am trying to relax and urge people here to keep there hopes and relax


Look, it is very random and i have not seen yet any logic in grants. Somebody is waiting 1 week after CO contact,another person waits 3 months. Or people who apploed in February have got their grants however somebody who applied in September still has not.So there is no login explaination and your wait might be frustraiting for you.
Only thing we can do is wait patiently and forget that we did apply anything. This is a reality.


----------



## adi$

uqmraza2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For ACS assessment, do we need attested (notary public) documents?
> 
> If yes then exp. letter and educational documents are enough ? I dont think need to attest bank statement or slary slips ?
> 
> Thanks


SEO. Special executive officer attestation worked for my ACS assessment. I didnt do notary attestation.


----------



## aarpriase

Ameetkumar said:


> Hi all , anybody waiting for the visa who lodged in feb2019. I have done it on Feb 18th and still awaiting .. I have seen a lot of people here getting it mostly by the completion of 3 months.. I have points of 75


I have applied on the same date. All the best!


----------



## kimmy3701

aarpriase said:


> Ameetkumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all , anybody waiting for the visa who lodged in feb2019. I have done it on Feb 18th and still awaiting .. I have seen a lot of people here getting it mostly by the completion of 3 months.. I have points of 75
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on the same date. All the best!
Click to expand...

i applied on 26th Feb in ICT Security Specialist


----------



## NB

darkness49 said:


> So what is the reason of such a low amount of grants this year?? Last year there were heaps more grants at this time of the year.
> People have different problems. Some need grant asap due to different problems. I am already waiting 6 months and wondering how long should i wait more? 2,3,4 months? So i know what to do and how to plan my onshore life.


They are probably waiting for a cue from their political masters

As far as waiting is concerned, recently a member got a grant after 2 years
So you never know
Of course such cases are rare, but they do happen

You cannot even plan a visitor trip leave alone migration until you have the visa in hand
Migration is now a dirty word, and you have to live with it


Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187

NB said:


> Don’t give false hopes to an absolutely new comer on the forum
> 
> There is a 4 month wait list for 80 pointers and you are telling a 75 pointer that he will be invited in June ?
> 
> It’s pure torture
> 
> Cheers


I apologies NB, was not updated with current numbers.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*190 Medicals*

Hi Experts,

I have recently lodged subclass 190 visa application and got my HAP ID generated. What are the next steps to follow for doing the medical examination?


----------



## Ameetkumar

Find out the hospitals which do the medicals for Australia PR visa.. those are designated ones. While going for the medicals please make sure that you take the hapid or the application acknowledgement along with the passport.. some hospitals may charge 2500rs or max to max 3000rs. The hospital people say don't drink or smoke and don't eat sweet stuff 24hrs to 48hrs prior to the examination. Pls reconfirm with the hospital for any other documents required .


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Ameetkumar said:


> Find out the hospitals which do the medicals for Australia PR visa.. those are designated ones. While going for the medicals please make sure that you take the hapid or the application acknowledgement along with the passport.. some hospitals may charge 2500rs or max to max 3000rs. The hospital people say don't drink or smoke and don't eat sweet stuff 24hrs to 48hrs prior to the examination. Pls reconfirm with the hospital for any other documents required .


thank you Ameetkumar,

After appointment with designated medicals centre, do I have to perform any action w.r.t my visa application?


----------



## Ameetkumar

Nothing from your side to be done after the medicals. Just get the medicals done and the hospital will send the details to the visa department . You can check the status of the medical report sent but can't view the report though. It will be something like medical received in the immi account if you have one or if you have applied through the consultant then just let them know about the completion of the medicals and ask them to update you on the status and after that just take a breather, as you would have completed all the formalities required and wait for the grant.. All the best


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Ameetkumar said:


> Nothing from your side to be done after the medicals. Just get the medicals done and the hospital will send the details to the visa department . You can check the status of the medical report sent but can't view the report though. It will be something like medical received in the immi account if you have one or if you have applied through the consultant then just let them know about the completion of the medicals and ask them to update you on the status and after that just take a breather, as you would have completed all the formalities required and wait for the grant.. All the best


Thank you for your detailed clarification.

If there are any negative test results, will I get to know from the test centre?


----------



## NB

Ameetkumar said:


> Nothing from your side to be done after the medicals. Just get the medicals done and the hospital will send the details to the visa department . You can check the status of the medical report sent but can't view the report though. It will be something like medical received in the immi account if you have one or if you have applied through the consultant then just let them know about the completion of the medicals and ask them to update you on the status and after that just take a breather, as you would have completed all the formalities required and wait for the grant.. All the best


Just to add to this, you have to keep checking the Immiaccount medical dashboard and make sure that it shows no further action required for all applicants 
Then only you can relax

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701

Ameetkumar said:


> Find out the hospitals which do the medicals for Australia PR visa.. those are designated ones. While going for the medicals please make sure that you take the hapid or the application acknowledgement along with the passport.. some hospitals may charge 2500rs or max to max 3000rs. The hospital people say don't drink or smoke and don't eat sweet stuff 24hrs to 48hrs prior to the examination. Pls reconfirm with the hospital for any other documents required .


I gave at lajpat nagar, Max hospital, Delhi..It was flat Rs 5100 for each member


----------



## Ravi K

NB said:


> It should have mentioned the period she studied in the college
> It’s better to get that also in the letter along with the course duration
> 
> Cheers


Ok thanks, I got the college letter, I have not mentioned the college name in form 80, I just mentioned the University name, however in the college English medium letter they mentioned that " she passed the exam conducted by the Andhra University", would it be a problem or it should be fine. Please advise


----------



## NB

Ravi K said:


> Ok thanks, I got the college letter, I have not mentioned the college name in form 80, I just mentioned the University name, however in the college English medium letter they mentioned that " she passed the exam conducted by the Andhra University", would it be a problem or it should be fine. Please advise


I had already written what I think is best

You can decide your own course

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

As per http://www.iscah.com/skill-select-june-2019-update-numbers-20192020/, it seems the number of invitations for June will also be 100 + 10.


----------



## kimmy3701

sczachariah said:


> As per http://www.iscah.com/skill-select-june-2019-update-numbers-20192020/, it seems the number of invitations for June will also be 100 + 10.


Is this the same for grants too?


----------



## NB

kimmy3701 said:


> Is this the same for grants too?


Grants have nothing to do with invites 

They can issue a 1000 invites and yet issue only a 100 grants and vice versa

Cheers


----------



## sohanbir

Hi, 
I have already submitted application for 189. I have worked here from 2010-2015.The reference letter which was issued on June 2018 by company which is mnc. The phone number that is mentioned in letter pad is not reachable as I tried to verify it from my end. It is signed by hrm but doesn't have mail address.Do I need to worry about it? 
Is there anything that needs to be from my end? 

Regards
Sohan


----------



## abhinavraiden123

I see many people here saying very less number of grants being issued these days. Is there any reliable source that confirms this statement or is it based on the information taken from immitracker ?


----------



## 2Oz2019

Great news! I'm also applying as a Forester with 70 points. How many points did you have in the end?


----------



## kimmy3701

NB said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same for grants too?
> 
> 
> 
> Grants have nothing to do with invites
> 
> They can issue a 1000 invites and yet issue only a 100 grants and vice versa
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Are you working in DHA?


----------



## darkness49

kimmy3701 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same for grants too?
> 
> 
> 
> Grants have nothing to do with invites
> 
> They can issue a 1000 invites and yet issue only a 100 grants and vice versa
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you working in DHA?
Click to expand...


Feels like. He knows to much


----------



## dragonmigrant

kimmy3701 said:


> Are you working in DHA?


Hi Mate,

You don't to have to work in DHA to understand certain things. All that you need is few months of analysis and common sense. NewBie has been following this thread and has been helping people with all these info for few years now. So its just common sense and experience clubbed together..!!

Cheers,
Dragon


----------



## NB

sohanbir said:


> Hi,
> I have already submitted application for 189. I have worked here from 2010-2015.The reference letter which was issued on June 2018 by company which is mnc. The phone number that is mentioned in letter pad is not reachable as I tried to verify it from my end. It is signed by hrm but doesn't have mail address.Do I need to worry about it?
> Is there anything that needs to be from my end?
> 
> Regards
> Sohan


You should be worried

If you have got a working phone number, use the update us link in the Immiaccount and upload the new number and the email id

Cheers


----------



## NB

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I see many people here saying very less number of grants being issued these days. Is there any reliable source that confirms this statement or is it based on the information taken from immitracker ?


This information is all heresay without any basis
Only at the end of the financial year when the department issues the official figures, you will come to know

Cheers


----------



## NB

kimmy3701 said:


> Are you working in DHA?


NO

Cheers


----------



## ihaleem9

Is there any time limit on submitting medicals? They've requested medicals and it's costing me $1500 USD however if I take it in my home country, it'll only cost $300. I'm going on vacation next month and can book my appointment there however it'll be about 55 days since the request date.

Also what if I don't follow that 28 day respond rule, what will happen?


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

My wife and I have received our grant on May 16,2019. Though we are excited but one thing is bothering me. My passport was reissued as it was to expire on Jan,2019 and in the new passport I have changed my spouse name to her new name(post marriage). Since her passport will be expiring in 2024 ,we ignored to get the details changed(her post marriage name) in her passport. Now my doubt is when the time will come to renew her passport with the new details,it will change her last name and her passport number. Is there a way to link the visa grant number to her new passport with her new name(whenever it will be renewed)?

Regards


----------



## dragonmigrant

Hi Guys,

After a long wait of 218 days and 3 CO contacts, Myself and my wife received our grants today..!! Thanks a lot for all your support. Keep believing and have patience..!!

Cheers,
Dragon


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ihaleem9 said:


> Is there any time limit on submitting medicals? They've requested medicals and it's costing me $1500 USD however if I take it in my home country, it'll only cost $300. I'm going on vacation next month and can book my appointment there however it'll be about 55 days since the request date.
> 
> Also what if I don't follow that 28 day respond rule, what will happen?


DHA may make a decision on your visa (i.e. reject it).

See:

_"What happens if you do not provide the information in time?
If you do not send us the information we need within the time we have given you, we can
decide the application with the information we have at that time without asking you again.
If you need to get the information from another organisation, you must:
● ask them for it before the due date
● attach evidence that you have asked them for it to your application in ImmiAccount.
When you get the information, attach it to your application in ImmiAccount as soon as you
can.
If you cannot give us the information on time for some other reason, attach a letter to your
application in ImmiAccount explaining the reason. We might let you have more time to give
us the information if you cannot get it to us on time for reasons beyond your control."_

If the financial cost is really a huge consideration, upload a letter to your application explaining so.

Personally I would get it done asap with processing times blowing out, I wouldn't risk not having a decision made for an extended period of time to save one grand.


----------



## ranaumair8007

Ameetkumar said:


> Hi all , anybody waiting for the visa who lodged in feb2019. I have done it on Feb 18th and still awaiting .. I have seen a lot of people here getting it mostly by the completion of 3 months.. I have points of 75



I have applied on Feb 12 , no co contact or grant


----------



## saurabhpluto

ranaumair8007 said:


> I have applied on Feb 12 , no co contact or grant


Dhaw is sleeping

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Das87

ranaumair8007 said:


> I have applied on Feb 12 , no co contact or grant


On the same boat


----------



## saurabhpluto

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait of 218 days and 3 CO contacts, Myself and my wife received our grants today..!! Thanks a lot for all your support. Keep believing and have patience..!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dragon


3 co contacts for? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant

saurabhpluto said:


> 3 co contacts for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Its in my signature. However, its for the following:

CO 1: Wife's docs
CO 2: wife to sign form 1281
CO 3 : Renew my AFP clearance

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## saurabhpluto

dragonmigrant said:


> Its in my signature. However, its for the following:
> 
> 
> 
> CO 1: Wife's docs
> 
> CO 2: wife to sign form 1281
> 
> CO 3 : Renew my AFP clearance
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Dragon


Now what is form 1281 for? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saurabhpluto said:


> Now what is form 1281 for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/1281.pdf

Australian values statement


----------



## dragonmigrant

saurabhpluto said:


> Now what is form 1281 for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Alright, so I added my wife into my application 2 months after I lodged my application. Hence, the CO wanted her to sign Australian Values Statement. Form 1281 is for Australian Values.

You can google the same and it will give further explanations.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## darkness49

dragonmigrant said:


> saurabhpluto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what is form 1281 for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, so I added my wife into my application 2 months after I lodged my application. Hence, the CO wanted her to sign Australian Values Statement. Form 1281 is for Australian Values.
> 
> You can google the same and it will give further explanations.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon
Click to expand...

Could you please tell me what date 3rd case officer contacted you??


----------



## dragonmigrant

darkness49 said:


> Could you please tell me what date 3rd case officer contacted you??


Its in my signature mate.

Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Masters: 5 | Total 70
EOI (189) DOE: Dec 8 2017 (Electronics Engineer)
EA 2nd Assessment: Sept 2018
DOE: Dec 8 2017 (263312)
Invite: Oct 11 2018
Lodge: Oct 17 2018
Added Spouse : Jan 6 2019
1st CO Contact: Jan 31 2019 (Accepted adding wife and asked to provide docs for spouse)
Replied: Feb 6 2019
2nd CO Contact: March 26 2019 (Form 1281-Australian Values Form)
Responded to CO: March 26 2019
3rd CO contact: April 11 2019 (AFP PCC)
Grant: May 23 2019


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations bud! I know its been a long time coming. Wish you the best..

Cheers!



dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait of 218 days and 3 CO contacts, Myself and my wife received our grants today..!! Thanks a lot for all your support. Keep believing and have patience..!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dragon


----------



## saurabhpluto

dragonmigrant said:


> Its in my signature mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Masters: 5 | Total 70
> 
> EOI (189) DOE: Dec 8 2017 (Electronics Engineer)
> 
> EA 2nd Assessment: Sept 2018
> 
> DOE: Dec 8 2017 (263312)
> 
> Invite: Oct 11 2018
> 
> Lodge: Oct 17 2018
> 
> Added Spouse : Jan 6 2019
> 
> 1st CO Contact: Jan 31 2019 (Accepted adding wife and asked to provide docs for spouse)
> 
> Replied: Feb 6 2019
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: March 26 2019 (Form 1281-Australian Values Form)
> 
> Responded to CO: March 26 2019
> 
> 3rd CO contact: April 11 2019 (AFP PCC)
> 
> Grant: May 23 2019


Afp pcc you didn't submit earlier? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All,

My wife and I have received our grant on May 16,2019. Though we are excited but one thing is bothering me. My passport was reissued as it was to expire on Jan,2019 and in the new passport I have changed my spouse name to her new name(post marriage). Since her passport will be expiring in 2024 ,we ignored to get the details changed(her post marriage name) in her passport. Now my doubt is when the time will come to renew her passport with the new details,it will change her last name and her passport number. Is there a way to link the visa grant number to her new passport with her new name(whenever it will be renewed)?
Can anyone help on this?

Regards


----------



## hictegypt

Das87 said:


> On the same boat


Same boat. Lodged on 22nd of Feb.. Why do we see very small number of grants per day?!


----------



## kimmy3701

hictegypt said:


> Das87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> Same boat. Lodged on 22nd of Feb.. Why do we see very small number of grants per day?!
Click to expand...

Dont know what has happened after elections ☹


----------



## abhinavraiden123

kimmy3701 said:


> hictegypt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> Same boat. Lodged on 22nd of Feb.. Why do we see very small number of grants per day?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont know what has happened after elections ☹
Click to expand...

I don't think there are enough people reporting their grants in this forum to positively confirm the change in the grant pattern. No one knows for sure. It may also be case that the grants would be increasing after the elections and we are not realising it for the reason I told above. If someone knows the MARA agents group with a huge list of applicants awaiting grants, then may be we can make some kind of calculated guess from the data available with them. Anyway, grants are not going to run away. It will come sooner or later.


----------



## akkash

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I don't think there are enough people reporting their grants in this forum to positively confirm the change in the grant pattern. No one knows for sure. It may also be case that the grants would be increasing after the elections and we are not realising it for the reason I told above. If someone knows the MARA agents group with a huge list of applicants awaiting grants, then may be we can make some kind of calculated guess from the data available with them. Anyway, grants are not going to run away. It will come sooner or later.



I agree with this my friend got a grant with 2 other people with Feb 12-18 lodgement 2 weeks ago but immitracker only recently shows mid February grants. So not all people are on immitracker or are reporting grants.


----------



## Divkasi

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After a long wait of 218 days and 3 CO contacts, Myself and my wife received our grants today..!! Thanks a lot for all your support. Keep believing and have patience..!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dragon




Congratulations 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## NB

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I have received our grant on May 16,2019. Though we are excited but one thing is bothering me. My passport was reissued as it was to expire on Jan,2019 and in the new passport I have changed my spouse name to her new name(post marriage). Since her passport will be expiring in 2024 ,we ignored to get the details changed(her post marriage name) in her passport. Now my doubt is when the time will come to renew her passport with the new details,it will change her last name and her passport number. Is there a way to link the visa grant number to her new passport with her new name(whenever it will be renewed)?
> Can anyone help on this?
> 
> Regards


For a couple thousand Rs or a little botheration, you may have created a bigger headache for yourself
Erode grant it could have been done very easily 

Once you have entered her married name in your passport, it means that she has legally changed her name

You should get her passport changed asap to the married name and get the new name and passport entered in DHA records

You may like to consult a Mara agent if you don’t get a satisfactory reply on the forum

Cheers


----------



## AJ2708

hictegypt said:


> Same boat. Lodged on 22nd of Feb.. Why do we see very small number of grants per day?!


As per news ,Fears of Home Affairs job losses as government cuts staff budget by $150 million - 9th May news on SMH. 

May be the amount of people working in this segment has been reassigned. 



Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Total 80
EOI (189) DOE: Dec 18 2018 (Software Engineer)
Invite: Jan 11 2019
Lodge: Feb 14 2019


----------



## dragonmigrant

AJ2708 said:


> As per news ,Fears of Home Affairs job losses as government cuts staff budget by $150 million - 9th May news on SMH.
> 
> May be the amount of people working in this segment has been reassigned.
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Total 80
> EOI (189) DOE: Dec 18 2018 (Software Engineer)
> Invite: Jan 11 2019
> Lodge: Feb 14 2019


Its the Liberal National Coalition's long term plan to privatize the Visa processing. Labour party always opposed this idea and now since the LNP won the Federal Election, privatization of Visa processing can be done anytime..!!

Can be good.. Can be bad..

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## NB

dragonmigrant said:


> Its the Liberal National Coalition's long term plan to privatize the Visa processing. Labour party always opposed this idea and now since the LNP won the Federal Election, privatization of Visa processing can be done anytime..!!
> 
> Can be good.. Can be bad..
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


I think it’s scheduled for implementation in October this year as per the last statement made by the chief executive of DHA in the parliament 

Those with moneybags will stand to gain as they will have a priority processing option

If VFS is any indication, priority processing can be very expensive as compared to normal processing 

Cheers


----------



## sambitc

akkash said:


> I agree with this my friend got a grant with 2 other people with Feb 12-18 lodgement 2 weeks ago but immitracker only recently shows mid February grants. So not all people are on immitracker or are reporting grants.


Immitracker inactivates the cases automatically if there is no user action for 2 months. The default view only shows active cases. So people are logging in and maintaining their cases and the number of visa grants is definitely lesser. The DHA has updated the processing times again for 90% visa to 7 months. So for sure, the processing time has been slowed down.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

sambitc said:


> Immitracker inactivates the cases automatically if there is no user action for 2 months. The default view only shows active cases. So people are logging in and maintaining their cases and the number of visa grants is definitely lesser. The DHA has updated the processing times again for 90% visa to 7 months. So for sure, the processing time has been slowed down.


Slowed down ? I think the earlier processing times mentioned for 90% of applications were 8-11 months, so the visa processing has become more fast right ? 

Regarding Immitracker, I think it is totally unreliable. Should not be taken as a basis for any conclusion. The only data we can know from them is the average grant days from date of submission for direct grants, assuming all the data there is genuine.


----------



## darkness49

guys what is current processing time on your immi account?? how many months?


----------



## am0gh

Mine say 6-7 months, so that looks like a speed up from 8-11 months.

Cheers!


darkness49 said:


> guys what is current processing time on your immi account?? how many months?


----------



## sambitc

am0gh said:


> Mine say 6-7 months, so that looks like a speed up from 8-11 months.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> darkness49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys what is current processing time on your immi account?? how many months?
Click to expand...

Since last 2 months it was showing as 6 to 6 months.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

sambitc said:


> Since last 2 months it was showing as 6 to 6 months.


So what is the difference between the processing time in my immi account vs the DHA published for public view? Does the time in my immi account is specifically for my case scenario ?


----------



## sambitc

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since last 2 months it was showing as 6 to 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the difference between the processing time in my immi account vs the DHA published for public view? Is it dependent on the individual case ?
Click to expand...

It is same .


----------



## am0gh

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> So what is the difference between the processing time in my immi account vs the DHA published for public view?


There is no difference. It gets updated on the DoHA site first and then reflects in immiaccount.




abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Does the time in my immi account is specifically for my case scenario ?


Not sure about this. I was wondering the same! Perhaps others can chime in?


----------



## sohanbir

NB said:


> You should be worried
> 
> If you have got a working phone number, use the update us link in the Immiaccount and upload the new number and the email id
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I contacted the location HR and she said me over email that background verification can't be done over phone and there is a special team who does bgv also has provided the email id of that team.

I wish to provide this email id and also want to attache this email conversation for reference of CO.
1 ) Where should i attach this email?
Shall i do it in Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of under others category and 
write description.

2) Shall i use Update details and then under Notification of incorrect answer to update them about bvg team email id. Under reason i will also mention that i have attached email conversation under work experience so that he can easily verify. Is this approach correct?

Kindly see the attached image.


----------



## mhp3121

Hi guys....
I lodged my visa on 24th nov 2018... still waiting for decision.... is there anyone here who waiting from such a long time.? Is that normal or i have to contact my agent ?

TIA


----------



## NB

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Slowed down ? I think the earlier processing times mentioned for 90% of applications were 8-11 months, so the visa processing has become more fast right ?
> 
> Regarding Immitracker, I think it is totally unreliable. Should not be taken as a basis for any conclusion. The only data we can know from them is the average grant days from date of submission for direct grants, assuming all the data there is genuine.


You are absolutely correct

Cheers


----------



## darkness49

mhp3121 said:


> Hi guys....
> I lodged my visa on 24th nov 2018... still waiting for decision.... is there anyone here who waiting from such a long time.? Is that normal or i have to contact my agent ?
> 
> TIA


same situation. waiting since 16 th of november. just wait, you cannot do anything at all.


----------



## tinks2

Hi, there I am waiting since from 18th of August 2018 it's been 279 days. You can't do anything except for the wait. I know everybody in this forum desperately waiting for grants and we desire that it come as soon as possible. It will come sooner or later.


----------



## kimmy3701

tinks2 said:


> Hi, there I am waiting since from 18th of August 2018 it's been 279 days. You can't do anything except for the wait. I know everybody in this forum desperately waiting for grants and we desire that it come as soon as possible. It will come sooner or later.


No CO contact too?
Did you give any colleague declaration for any work experience?


----------



## Ravi_Ryan

Hi Experts, I have a doubt regarding ied of my visa. Last week i travelled to australia for a week validation trip and came back. I was reading somewhere in this forum that if the location in vevo changes to onshore then the ied is satisfied but for me it is showing as offshore since i came back. Is there any other way to check if i have satisfied the ied condition or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hi Experts, I have a doubt regarding ied of my visa. Last week i travelled to australia for a week validation trip and came back. I was reading somewhere in this forum that if the location in vevo changes to onshore then the ied is satisfied but for me it is showing as offshore since i came back. Is there any other way to check if i have satisfied the ied condition or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have crossed the immigration counters in Australia, your IED is completed
If you are so suspicious, keep the copy of your ticket and boarding pass safely as evidence

Don’t bother about what others are saying or writing 
Most of them don’t know what they are talking about

Cheers


----------



## vikrshar

Sailing in the same boat


mhp3121 said:


> Hi guys....
> I lodged my visa on 24th nov 2018... still waiting for decision.... is there anyone here who waiting from such a long time.? Is that normal or i have to contact my agent ?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Sourabh123

NB said:


> If you have crossed the immigration counters in Australia, your IED is completed
> 
> If you are so suspicious, keep the copy of your ticket and boarding pass safely as evidence
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t bother about what others are saying or writing
> 
> Most of them don’t know what they are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi,

This is normal. It will show onshore in Vevo when you are in Australia. It will show offshore when you are back. Nothing wrong with it. Did you check Vevo when were in Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameetkumar

@tinks2:wats your score.i mean points


----------



## sheikh359

Hi!

I have lodged visa in Jan 2019 and got CO contact in Apr 2019, already responded to CO in April.

Two queries now

I am based in UAE and planning to travel to Pakistan for two weeks now, anything needs to be updated in Immi account?

Second in case if I switch the job now,residential addresses will change as well. What needs to be updated in Immi account or nothing required at all??

Please share your opinions

Thanks in advance


----------



## akkash

sheikh359 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have lodged visa in Jan 2019 and got CO contact in Apr 2019, already responded to CO in April.
> 
> Two queries now
> 
> I am based in UAE and planning to travel to Pakistan for two weeks now, anything needs to be updated in Immi account?
> 
> Second in case if I switch the job now,residential addresses will change as well. What needs to be updated in Immi account or nothing required at all??
> 
> Please share your opinions
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. It shouldn't be an issue. Can anyone else confirm this?
2. Update your details in ImmiAccount and it should be all good.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## RPK_AUS

Hi All,
Even I have submitted mine on 20th Feb but have not receive any comms yet from CO. Could it be after this time as well? Or can be assumed that the no of documents are fine and under validation? Not sure though.
Thanks,
RPK


----------



## SG

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> Even I have submitted mine on 20th Feb but have not receive any comms yet from CO. Could it be after this time as well? Or can be assumed that the no of documents are fine and under validation? Not sure though.
> Thanks,
> RPK


Hope you receive your Direct Grant soon RPK_AUS


----------



## Ria Varma

Hi,

Can someone help me with my situation. 
My application submitted on 29-Sep-2018 with a CO contact on 14-DEC-2018 for which I responded on 28-Dec-2018. Now my question was regarding the change in my employment. The business for which I am working got sold to some other company and couple of days back I received new offer letter stating that X company busniess got sold to Y company. But there is no contact details of HR or any one in that new offer letter. How should I inform this to DHA or case officer. Am I need to get a new letter from new HR (a new person)?

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## k2rulz

mhp3121 said:


> Hi guys....
> I lodged my visa on 24th nov 2018... still waiting for decision.... is there anyone here who waiting from such a long time.? Is that normal or i have to contact my agent ?
> 
> TIA


I applied a week later than yours and through an agent, wasn't aware until that time such forms exist else would have saved on some cash. But up until now, no CO contact or updates. The application status just shows as Received.

Thanks
Kunwar

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

Hi Experts,

It will be approximately 6 months since I have filed my application but haven't heard back from the department in terms of CO contact or anything. As life moves on, I decided to switch my job in India and consulted my agent for changes required to my application. He said all I need to do is fill form 1022. I filed form 1022 2 months ago when my wife/secondary applicant quit her job and to update the HR email address. Would it be Ok to just fill the form an upload again or any other method is preferred?
My current company would issue a service certificate post 45 days after my last working day and my agent has asked me to wait for 45 days before uploading Form 1022 and service certificate which I suppose isn't correct.

Please advise.

Thanks
Kunwar


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

k2rulz said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> It will be approximately 6 months since I have filed my application but haven't heard back from the department in terms of CO contact or anything. As life moves on, I decided to switch my job in India and consulted my agent for changes required to my application. He said all I need to do is fill form 1022. I filed form 1022 2 months ago when my wife/secondary applicant quit her job and to update the HR email address. Would it be Ok to just fill the form an upload again or any other method is preferred?
> My current company would issue a service certificate post 45 days after my last working day and my agent has asked me to wait for 45 days before uploading Form 1022 and service certificate which I suppose isn't correct.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Kunwar
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi Kunwar,

You can fill Form 1022 from ImmiAccount - Notification of changes in circumstances.
Login to ImmiAccount – click: Update Details TAB (Left side under Menu) - Notification of changes in circumstances.


----------



## Natalie889

*190 Granted*

Hi folks,
I am so happy wanting to share the great news with you all. I've got my 190 granted today. I submitted my application on 4 Dec 2019. 
Accountant 85pts 
Best wishes to those who have been waiting. I believe the line has been moving, slowly, but definitely is going.


----------



## SG

Natalie889 said:


> Hi folks,
> I am so happy wanting to share the great news with you all. I've got my 190 granted today. I submitted my application on 4 Dec 2019.
> Accountant 85pts
> Best wishes to those who have been waiting. I believe the line has been moving, slowly, but definitely is going.


Heartiest Congratulations Natalie 

Good to see 190 Grants moving for December 2018!!!


----------



## nelutla

Natalie889 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am so happy wanting to share the great news with you all. I've got my 190 granted today. I submitted my application on 4 Dec 2019.
> 
> Accountant 85pts
> 
> Best wishes to those who have been waiting. I believe the line has been moving, slowly, but definitely is going.




Congrats ru onshore or offshore candidate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

k2rulz said:


> mhp3121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys....
> I lodged my visa on 24th nov 2018... still waiting for decision.... is there anyone here who waiting from such a long time.? Is that normal or i have to contact my agent ?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a week later than yours and through an agent, wasn't aware until that time such forms exist else would have saved on some cash. But up until now, no CO contact or updates. The application status just shows as Received.
> 
> Thanks
> Kunwar
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did you submit colleague declaration for any employment proof?


----------



## RPK_AUS

SG said:


> Hope you receive your Direct Grant soon RPK_AUS


Thanks SG. Hope So.


----------



## edaausgrant

V.vamsikowshik said:


> I am in the same boat.... 261313 with 80points filed on Feb 2nd. No CO contact nor grant



V.vamsikowshik - Any update on your status?


----------



## Ali1993

*PCC Expiring*

Hi All,

My Pakistan PCC will expire next month and I still have not heard back from the CO. 
Should I get another PCC now or wait until the CO asks for it?

Im asking this because on the s56 Request for more Information, it says
'Do not email or post us another copy of any document you have attached to your application in ImmiAccount unless we specifically ask for it'

Any input would be appreciated!

Cheers,


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

edaausgrant said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat.... 261313 with 80points filed on Feb 2nd. No CO contact nor grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V.vamsikowshik - Any update on your status?
Click to expand...

Nopes. Haven't heard anything and still waiting


----------



## damodar5c2

Hi frds,
Is it normal? Did not get CO contact or grant till now. I lodged 189 visa 261313 on 17th jan 2019. Any idea or anybody is waiting like me ?


----------



## NB

Ali1993 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Pakistan PCC will expire next month and I still have not heard back from the CO.
> Should I get another PCC now or wait until the CO asks for it?
> 
> Im asking this because on the s56 Request for more Information, it says
> 'Do not email or post us another copy of any document you have attached to your application in ImmiAccount unless we specifically ask for it'
> 
> Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,


It is the discretion of the CO to ask or not for another pcc if the previous one has expired

It’s better to let the co ask for it, unless you are one of the those applicants who think the heavens will fall if you have a co contact 

Cheers


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

damodar5c2 said:


> Hi frds,
> Is it normal? Did not get CO contact or grant till now. I lodged 189 visa 261313 on 17th jan 2019.
> 
> 
> Any idea or anybody is waiting like me ?



I do see that the number of grants per day has come down from last couple of weeks as per info in this forum and immi tracker and also see very less grants for 261313 and the backlog being cleared we per trends... Just my observation 😊


----------



## mths

I got my 189 granted today, now what? I wasn’t quite expecting it to come so soon, I was still relishing in the downtime after having gone through the application process.

I applied on December 7th if that’s of interest to anyone. (Or if you saw me post in the wrong thread earlier..)


----------



## mths

damodar5c2 said:


> Hi frds,
> Is it normal? Did not get CO contact or grant till now. I lodged 189 visa 261313 on 17th jan 2019. Any idea or anybody is waiting like me ?


That sounds like my occupation code, IIRC. See above message, you’re probably close.


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

mths said:


> I got my 189 granted today, now what? I wasn’t quite expecting it to come so soon, I was still relishing in the downtime after having gone through the application process.
> 
> I applied on December 7th if that’s of interest to anyone. (Or if you saw me post in the wrong thread earlier..)[/QUOT
> 
> Congrats...ur details pls. ANZ code and any co contact


----------



## mths

V.vamsikowshik said:


> mths said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my 189 granted today, now what? I wasn’t quite expecting it to come so soon, I was still relishing in the downtime after having gone through the application process.
> 
> I applied on December 7th if that’s of interest to anyone. (Or if you saw me post in the wrong thread earlier..)[/QUOT
> 
> Congrats...ur details pls. ANZ code and any co contact
> 
> 
> 
> No co contact if that means second applicant. 261313 ANZ code IIRC. Idk what else?
Click to expand...


----------



## Don_RN

Me and my partner (We are in a de-facto relationship) got grants today for 189 Visa after 5.5 months. 

I am the principal applicant and applied under ICT Business Analyst. We applied direct without any agent support.


----------



## vikrshar

Please share your timelines...


mths said:


> I got my 189 granted today, now what? I wasn’t quite expecting it to come so soon, I was still relishing in the downtime after having gone through the application process.
> 
> I applied on December 7th if that’s of interest to anyone. (Or if you saw me post in the wrong thread earlier..)


----------



## vikrshar

Timeline please 😊


Don_RN said:


> Me and my partner (We are in a de-facto relationship) got grants today for 189 Visa after 5.5 months.
> 
> I am the principal applicant and applied under ICT Business Analyst. We applied direct without any agent support.


----------



## tinks2

I had three CO contacts.
(1) Ist Contact for Statutory Declaration due to facial appearance different on the passport for my son.
(2) 2nd Contact again for Statutory Declaration Need to be provided by Permanent resident or Australian Citizen.
(3)Third Contact Employment Interview


----------



## mths

vikrshar said:


> Please share your timelines...


Yeah I see a lot of requests for timelines and I’d love to accommodate but please understand not all of us know what you’re talking about. What dates can I provide you with?


----------



## NB

mths said:


> Yeah I see a lot of requests for timelines and I’d love to accommodate but please understand not all of us know what you’re talking about. What dates can I provide you with?


When you did your skills assessment 
When you submitted your EOI
When you were invited
When did you apply 
Did you have any co contact and if so when and for what

The members will try to juxtapose your timelines on theirs and see where they stand

Cheers


----------



## vikrshar

As a mobile user, we cannot see your details (signature) when you lodge the application and got invited. moreover, If any CO contact, then please share the details so that other folks in the group can avoid those contacts. I hope you understood my point.


mths said:


> vikrshar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your timelines...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see a lot of requests for timelines and I’d love to accommodate but please understand not all of us know what you’re talking about. What dates can I provide you with?
Click to expand...


----------



## mths

NB said:


> When you did your skills assessment
> When you submitted your EOI
> When you were invited
> When did you apply
> Did you have any co contact and if so when and for what
> 
> The members will try to juxtapose your timelines on theirs and see where they stand
> 
> Cheers


That's a lot, I don't even know where to retrieve those dates, but I'll try..
I really can't find when I submitted my EOI, but maybe November 2017.
Invited to apply maybe October 10th 2018.
Applied December 7th.
Granted today.. ANZ 261313 IRCC and maybe 75 points.
I have no idea what a co contact is so I'm going to say no on that one.

Wish I could be of more help.. but yeah what do people normally do now? Just uproot their lives and move down undah?


----------



## saurabhpluto

mths said:


> That's a lot, I don't even know where to retrieve those dates, but I'll try..
> 
> I really can't find when I submitted my EOI, but maybe November 2017.
> 
> Invited to apply maybe October 10th 2018.
> 
> Applied December 7th.
> 
> Granted today.. ANZ 261313 IRCC and maybe 75 points.
> 
> I have no idea what a co contact is so I'm going to say no on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could be of more help.. but yeah what do people normally do now? Just uproot their lives and move down undah?


Wow the person doesn't know what a co contact means and got grant. Really wow

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mths

saurabhpluto said:


> Wow the person doesn't know what a co contact means and got grant. Really wow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Well excuse me for not getting the forum lingo. Going by other comments here, are we talking about contact by the Case Officer? (CO) In that case one, for my medical, on March 9th.


----------



## adi$

NB said:


> If you have crossed the immigration counters in Australia, your IED is completed
> 
> If you are so suspicious, keep the copy of your ticket and boarding pass safely as evidence
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t bother about what others are saying or writing
> 
> Most of them don’t know what they are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi

Another query on IED.

For a family, does each member need to do validation trip or only main applicant doing a validation trip suffice?

Thanks


----------



## Ria Varma

Hi,

Can someone help me with my situation. 
My application submitted on 29-Sep-2018 with a CO contact on 14-DEC-2018 for which I responded on 28-Dec-2018. Now my question was regarding the change in my employment. The business for which I am working got sold to some other company and couple of days back I received new offer letter stating that X company busniess got sold to Y company. But there is no contact details of HR or any one in that new offer letter. How should I inform this to DHA or case officer. Am I need to get a new letter from new HR (a new person)?

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## sczachariah

mths said:


> That's a lot, I don't even know where to retrieve those dates, but I'll try..
> 
> I really can't find when I submitted my EOI, but maybe November 2017.
> 
> Invited to apply maybe October 10th 2018.
> 
> Applied December 7th.
> 
> Granted today.. ANZ 261313 IRCC and maybe 75 points.
> 
> I have no idea what a co contact is so I'm going to say no on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could be of more help.. but yeah what do people normally do now? Just uproot their lives and move down undah?




I suppose an Agent did all the work for you (Surprised!!).
After reading your post, just one suggestion. Kindly make sure its your name itself on the grant. Then again thats fine if you don’t know where to look.

Congrats anyway!!


----------



## mths

sczachariah said:


> I suppose an Agent did all the work for you (Surprised!!).
> After reading your post, just one suggestion. Kindly make sure its your name itself on the grant. Then again thats fine if you don’t know where to look.
> 
> Congrats anyway!!


It's my name. Who else's name would it be?

I didn't use an agent though. I've just suppressed the bureaucratic horror I went through of pulling together a complete and coherent application.


----------



## sczachariah

adi$ said:


> Hi
> 
> Another query on IED.
> 
> For a family, does each member need to do validation trip or only main applicant doing a validation trip suffice?
> 
> Thanks



Hey,

Grant is linked to each person separately. Each of those applicants have to do validation trip. Main applicant doing a validation will only validate his grant, not the other family members.


----------



## SG

mths said:


> That's a lot, I don't even know where to retrieve those dates, but I'll try..
> I really can't find when I submitted my EOI, but maybe November 2017.
> Invited to apply maybe October 10th 2018.
> Applied December 7th.
> Granted today.. ANZ 261313 IRCC and maybe 75 points.
> I have no idea what a co contact is so I'm going to say no on that one.
> 
> Wish I could be of more help.. but yeah what do people normally do now? Just uproot their lives and move down undah?


Congratulations mths


----------



## NB

adi$ said:


> Hi
> 
> Another query on IED.
> 
> For a family, does each member need to do validation trip or only main applicant doing a validation trip suffice?
> 
> Thanks


Each member has to do it individually and within the time limit given in the grant
It can be in any order and can be together or each one separately also

Cheers


----------



## NB

Ria Varma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me with my situation.
> My application submitted on 29-Sep-2018 with a CO contact on 14-DEC-2018 for which I responded on 28-Dec-2018. Now my question was regarding the change in my employment. The business for which I am working got sold to some other company and couple of days back I received new offer letter stating that X company busniess got sold to Y company. But there is no contact details of HR or any one in that new offer letter. How should I inform this to DHA or case officer. Am I need to get a new letter from new HR (a new person)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria


You can inform the co with the details that you have using the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Once you get more details, you can apprise him again

No letter as such is required from hr

Cheers


----------



## Don_RN

vikrshar said:


> Timeline please 😊


ANZSCO Code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Invited: 11-Nov-2018
Visa Filed: 03-Dec-2018
CO Contact: 04-Mar-2019, for Police Clearance for other Names, Divorced Certificates and Form 1399
Replied on : 20-Mar-2019 with all the necessary documents. My partner was still undergoing the divorce and provided Stat Decs mentioning that the marriage is not on going
Update Status: My partner obtained the divorce and updated the status to the department with divorce NISI document on 18-May-2019 
Grant: 27-May-2019


----------



## Kanwar37

Hi good morning sir,kindly advise about validity of PTE for the purpose of invitation. Is It 2 years or 3 years. Kindly clarify.i have applied for 189 and 190


----------



## NB

Kanwar37 said:


> Hi good morning sir,kindly advise about validity of PTE for the purpose of invitation. Is It 2 years or 3 years. Kindly clarify.i have applied for 189 and 190


It is 3 years 
But make sure that you send the scores directly to DHA through PTEA website within 2 years as PTEA deletes the scores after 2 years

Cheers


----------



## Kanwar37

Thanks sir


----------



## Oarjon

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to post an update on my case (Lodged 30-Jan-19). I received a CO contact on 27-May-19 for further employment evidence, specifically for reference letter. I am working on it.

However, it is weird because my experience of five years was assessed as relevant by EA with the same letters submitted as employment proof which I submitted to DHA in visa application. Instead of one reference, I had submitted three, namely Appointment letter, Exit Letter and Scope of work letter.. it worked with EA but DHA has its own rules.

Posting just for the future applicants information..

Warm regards,
Oar


----------



## Sifreh

Hi

We lodged our application on 14 Dec 2018 and got co contact on 22 March to which we replied on 28th March... We got employment verification call today.. can someone please suggest when can we expect the good news now ?? How long does it take after employment verification??? ( It's been almost 5 and a half months after lodgement and the wait is frustrating to say the least.. it's like out life is on hold now !!!!)
Anzsco code : 233211

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Sifreh said:


> Hi
> 
> We lodged our application on 14 Dec 2018 and got co contact on 22 March to which we replied on 28th March... We got employment verification call today.. can someone please suggest when can we expect the good news now ?? How long does it take after employment verification??? ( It's been almost 5 and a half months after lodgement and the wait is frustrating to say the least.. it's like out life is on hold now !!!!)
> Anzsco code : 233211
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


@NB... u are a very experienced member here.. will appreciate ur valuable suggestion 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## priyankarishi

*Long wait ended!*

Dear All,

Finally we received our grant today! thank you for all your support and help. 

Cheers!! wish you all a speedy grant.


----------



## NB

Sifreh said:


> Hi
> 
> We lodged our application on 14 Dec 2018 and got co contact on 22 March to which we replied on 28th March... We got employment verification call today.. can someone please suggest when can we expect the good news now ?? How long does it take after employment verification??? ( It's been almost 5 and a half months after lodgement and the wait is frustrating to say the least.. it's like out life is on hold now !!!!)
> Anzsco code : 233211
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No one can predict at what stage your application is at this moment 

If the verification call has gone well, then that’s a major box ticked and out of the way

You will have to wait patiently 
I don’t want to give you any false hopes that the grant is around the corner, as there may be several steps still left pending

Cheers


----------



## tinks21

Don_RN said:


> ANZSCO Code : 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> Invited: 11-Nov-2018
> Visa Filed: 03-Dec-2018
> CO Contact: 04-Mar-2019, for Police Clearance for other Names, Divorced Certificates and Form 1399
> Replied on : 20-Mar-2019 with all the necessary documents. My partner was still undergoing the divorce and provided Stat Decs mentioning that the marriage is not on going
> Update Status: My partner obtained the divorce and updated the status to the department with divorce NISI document on 18-May-2019
> Grant: 27-May-2019


Congrats! For which country did CO ask "Police Clearance for other Names"


----------



## Sifreh

NB said:


> No one can predict at what stage your application is at this moment
> 
> 
> 
> If the verification call has gone well, then that’s a major box ticked and out of the way
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to wait patiently
> 
> I don’t want to give you any false hopes that the grant is around the corner, as there may be several steps still left pending
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the quick reply... Much appreciated.. 
One more query... what is the verification procedure like ??Does the co pass the employment verification job to the embassy and then the embassy forwards their imput or is it directly by the co ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

priyankarishi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally we received our grant today! thank you for all your support and help.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!! wish you all a speedy grant.


Many congratulations... Wish u all the luck for the future

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

priyankarishi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally we received our grant today! thank you for all your support and help.
> 
> Cheers!! wish you all a speedy grant.


Congrats!!!! Timelines please


----------



## Krishna1233

Can someone pls provide their experience on employment verification call like
What is being asked
Will it be techincal
Any thing specific to know


----------



## Sifreh

Krishna1233 said:


> Can someone pls provide their experience on employment verification call like
> What is being asked
> Will it be techincal
> Any thing specific to know


Everything... When was the company started, when did u join, what was ur role, ur salary ,the name of the owner , all ur tasks and duties... It was a good 10-15 min call

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Sifreh said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply... Much appreciated..
> One more query... what is the verification procedure like ??Does the co pass the employment verification job to the embassy and then the embassy forwards their imput or is it directly by the co ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It is routed through the local embassy

Cheers


----------



## Sifreh

NB said:


> It is routed through the local embassy
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ok.. thanks dude

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks2

*Waiting for 189 Decision*



Sifreh said:


> Hi
> 
> We lodged our application on 14 Dec 2018 and got co contact on 22 March to which we replied on 28th March... We got employment verification call today.. can someone please suggest when can we expect the good news now ?? How long does it take after employment verification??? ( It's been almost 5 and a half months after lodgement and the wait is frustrating to say the least.. it's like out life is on hold now !!!!)
> Anzsco code : 233211
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hi there,

I had an employment interview on 10th of January 2019 its been nearly 5 months after the interview. Nothing at all. Total Waiting time nearly 10 months. Every Morning I wake up with a hope that i might get some kind of reply from them but they taking very long time. Don't know why.


----------



## shank2690

Hi everyone I’ve just received a second CO contact to submit my partners AFP and PCC which were already uploaded. I don’t know what’s the logic behind asking for the documents which were already uploaded. I don’t know if this will again cause a delay in the grant. My first CO contact was for s56 requesting for additional information on our relationship which I’ve replied back on the 10th April 2019
Lodged: 19 Dec 2019
1st CO contact: 20 Mar 2019
2nd CO contact: 29 May 2019


----------



## dragonmigrant

shank2690 said:


> Hi everyone I’ve just received a second CO contact to submit my partners AFP and PCC which were already uploaded. I don’t know what’s the logic behind asking for the documents which were already uploaded. I don’t know if this will again cause a delay in the grant. My first CO contact was for s56 requesting for additional information on our relationship which I’ve replied back on the 10th April 2019
> Lodged: 19 Dec 2019
> 1st CO contact: 20 Mar 2019
> 2nd CO contact: 29 May 2019


Hi Shank,

There are few instances in which the COs have asked for documents which were already uploaded by the applicants. Don't specifically know the reason for this. But all what you can do is submit the requested documents and wait and you can just reply back to make them know about this for peace of mind.

About the delay, it depends. They can grant you in a week's time or can take a month or 2 or even more depending on your luck.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## shank2690

Thanks for the info mate. Also my status has changed from received to initial assessment does that mean all the other docs were ok except for the AFP and PCC.


----------



## SG

priyankarishi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally we received our grant today! thank you for all your support and help.
> 
> Cheers!! wish you all a speedy grant.


Congratulations Priyankarishi


----------



## dragonmigrant

shank2690 said:


> Thanks for the info mate. Also my status has changed from received to initial assessment does that mean all the other docs were ok except for the AFP and PCC.


Normally once the CO takes your case, the status will change from SUBMITTED to INITIAL ASSESSMENT. If the CO asks for further documents, It changes to FURTHER ASSESSMENT. This is the normal case. But this is not always the case. These statuses have been varying for different people. So relax and wait.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## saurabhpluto

tinks2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I had an employment interview on 10th of January 2019 its been nearly 5 months after the interview. Nothing at all. Total Waiting time nearly 10 months. Every Morning I wake up with a hope that i might get some kind of reply from them but they taking very long time. Don't know why.


This is really strange. 5 months after EV

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

shank2690 said:


> Thanks for the info mate. Also my status has changed from received to initial assessment does that mean all the other docs were ok except for the AFP and PCC.





dragonmigrant said:


> Normally once the CO takes your case, the status will change from SUBMITTED to INITIAL ASSESSMENT. If the CO asks for further documents, It changes to FURTHER ASSESSMENT. This is the normal case. But this is not always the case. These statuses have been varying for different people. So relax and wait.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon


Hi Shank,

"dragonmigrant" is right.

Have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

Hope you receive your Grant soon


----------



## abhinavraiden123

SG said:


> shank2690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info mate. Also my status has changed from received to initial assessment does that mean all the other docs were ok except for the AFP and PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonmigrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally once the CO takes your case, the status will change from SUBMITTED to INITIAL ASSESSMENT. If the CO asks for further documents, It changes to FURTHER ASSESSMENT. This is the normal case. But this is not always the case. These statuses have been varying for different people. So relax and wait.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Shank,
> 
> "dragonmigrant" is right.
> 
> Have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf
> 
> Hope you receive your Grant soon
Click to expand...

Maybe I am missing the point, but the document doesn't say that the statement changes from SUBMITTED to INITIAL ASSESSMENT whenever CO takes up the case. What my understanding was that the status will be APPLICATION RECEIVED till Granted for direct grants unless CO asks fro additional proofs.


----------



## Ria Varma

NB said:


> You can inform the co with the details that you have using the update us link in the Immiaccount
> 
> Once you get more details, you can apprise him again
> 
> No letter as such is required from hr
> 
> Cheers




Hi NB,

one small query. After posting about my change in employment in this forum I received VAC 2 payment invoice yesterday and I paid it today. Am i need to inform to CO through any separate email now?
Invoice payment details got updated in immi account anyway.
Can I expect grant soon since mine (I know you dont predict grants ) lodged in Sept-2018.

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## NB

Ria Varma said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> one small query. After posting about my change in employment in this forum I received VAC 2 payment invoice yesterday and I paid it today. Am i need to inform to CO through any separate email now?
> Invoice payment details got updated in immi account anyway.
> Can I expect grant soon since mine (I know you dont predict grants ) lodged in Sept-2018.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria


Vac 2 invoice for all practical purposes ensures a grant

It’s now just a matter of time
It can come tomorrow, it can take a couple of months 

Make arrangements for your migration 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

Ria Varma said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> one small query. After posting about my change in employment in this forum I received VAC 2 payment invoice yesterday and I paid it today. Am i need to inform to CO through any separate email now?
> 
> Invoice payment details got updated in immi account anyway.
> 
> Can I expect grant soon since mine (I know you dont predict grants ) lodged in Sept-2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ria


What is vac2? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ria Varma

saurabhpluto said:


> What is vac2?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


If any applicant who is aged above 18 and who do not have english language competancy (Education reports or English score report), then they have to pay additional amount (Visa Application Charges extra) nothing but VAC2.

Thanks,
Ria


----------



## Ria Varma

NB said:


> Vac 2 invoice for all practical purposes ensures a grant
> 
> It’s now just a matter of time
> It can come tomorrow, it can take a couple of months
> 
> Make arrangements for your migration
> 
> Cheers




Yeah NB,

I am sorting out other things now. My PCC expires by August, hence I am expecting my grant soon with IED in august.
Thank you NB.
Best Wishes,
Ria


----------



## ravias

Yay!! Happy to share with all wonderful members of this forum that we received our Direct Grant today for a family of 3. It was a long haul journey since September 2017, perseverance finally paid. Initially filed EOI with 65 points and later upgraded it to 75 points with help of better PTE scores(which took almost an year with multiple attempts due to lost focus). An agent assisted me on documentation part. I heart-fully thank all members of this forum who provided guidance throughout this journey. Wish everyone a great luck. Timelines as below:

Occupation : Computer NW and Systems Engineer(263111)
Total : 75 Points
Age : 25 Points
ACS: 30 Points(Education - 15, Employment - 15) - positive outcome on 19 Feb 2018
Language(PTE) : 20 Points(L-90, R-88, S-89, W-87) - 04-Jan-2019

EOI (189) : 20-Feb-2018 (65 points)
EOI (190 - VIC) : 21-Feb-2018 (70 points)
EOI (190 - NSW) : 20-Jun-2018 (70 points)
EOI (189) updated : 05-Jan-2019 (75 points)
EOI (190-NSW) updated : 05-Jan-2019 (80 points)
189 ITA : 11-Jan-2019
Medicals : 14-Jan-2019
189 LODGED : 02-Feb-2019
190 - NSW pre-invite: 16-Apr-2019 (withdrawn on 29-April-2019)
Grant : 29-May-2019
IED : 14-Jan-2020

PS: Apologies if I have not responded to your posts in the past as I was a silent observer and mobile user. Your well-being is what I wish in my mind


----------



## Das87

Hello All,

Need a view.
I had lodged my EOI initially in july 2018 with 70 points hoping that will get an invite soon. i had got my AUS PCC done in July 2018 and it is expiring on 23 July 2019.

I actually got an invite in Feb'19 after updating my points in Jan 19 and lodged it in Feb'19 itself. Till date no communication has been received. Considering i dont get any response from DHA before the PCC expires, will i have to get it done again?

My India PCC and my wife's India and Aus PCC both have been collected after lodgement of application.

ANZSCO- 261313
intial EOI- July 2018 (70 points)
Updated EOI - Jan 2019 ( 75 with partner points)
ITA- Feb'19
Lodged - 12 Feb 2019
Grant - Awaiting


----------



## NB

Das87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need a view.
> I had lodged my EOI initially in july 2018 with 70 points hoping that will get an invite soon. i had got my AUS PCC done in July 2018 and it is expiring on 23 July 2019.
> 
> I actually got an invite in Feb'19 after updating my points in Jan 19 and lodged it in Feb'19 itself. Till date no communication has been received. Considering i dont get any response from DHA before the PCC expires, will i have to get it done again?
> 
> My India PCC and my wife's India and Aus PCC both have been collected after lodgement of application.
> 
> ANZSCO- 261313
> intial EOI- July 2018 (70 points)
> Updated EOI - Jan 2019 ( 75 with partner points)
> ITA- Feb'19
> Lodged - 12 Feb 2019
> Grant - Awaiting


To ask for a fresh pcc or not is totally the prerogative of the co

You will have to wait and see if he asks or not 
If you want to be pro active then get a fresh pcc done

Cheers


----------



## nest47

Ria Varma said:


> Yeah NB,
> 
> I am sorting out other things now. My PCC expires by August, hence I am expecting my grant soon with IED in august.
> Thank you NB.
> Best Wishes,
> Ria


IED depends on your PCC issuance date ??


----------



## sczachariah

nest47 said:


> IED depends on your PCC issuance date ??




Normally PCC issuance date or Medicals date, which ever is earlier.


----------



## naveenhgd1984

Thanks for your reply. We got our grant yesterday.


----------



## naveenhgd1984

Hi All 

I am glad to inform you all that my family for grant yesterday. Following is the timeline

Invitation: Sep 11, 2018. Point 75 (spouse points included)
Application lodged: October 25, 2018. Our consultant told us to get Singapore COC before applying, hence the delay.
CO contact: Jan 31, 2019
Responded CO: Feb 05, 2019
Grant: May 28, 2019

Thanks ExpatForum for amazing discussions, information and responses to the questions asked. You guys truly helped us.

Naveen Hegde


----------



## abhinavraiden123

naveenhgd1984 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am glad to inform you all that my family for grant yesterday. Following is the timeline
> 
> Invitation: Sep 11, 2018. Point 75 (spouse points included)
> Application lodged: October 25, 2018. Our consultant told us to get Singapore COC before applying, hence the delay.
> CO contact: Jan 31, 2019
> Responded CO: Feb 05, 2019
> Grant: May 28, 2019
> 
> Thanks ExpatForum for amazing discussions, information and responses to the questions asked. You guys truly helped us.
> 
> Naveen Hegde


Congratulations Naveen.. What was the CO contact for?


----------



## naveenhgd1984

CO Asked for
1. Color copies of passport
2. Affidavit stating baby in medical test is same as the one in application. Basically facial change related...


----------



## chubbyrun

Just want to let everybody know that we got our grant yesterday aswell.. 

SC 189
Lodgement Date: December 12, 2018
CO contact: March 15,2019 (KSA PCC)
Replied CO: March 29, 2019
Visa Grant: May 28, 2019
Electrical Engineering Technologist
75 pts.

Thanks everyone.. All the tips and information from this forum is very helpful.

Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

chubbyrun said:


> Just want to let everybody know that we got our grant yesterday aswell..
> 
> SC 189
> Lodgement Date: December 12, 2018
> CO contact: March 15,2019 (KSA PCC)
> Replied CO: March 29, 2019
> Visa Grant: May 28, 2019
> Electrical Engineering Technologist
> 75 pts.
> 
> Thanks everyone.. All the tips and information from this forum is very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


What is KSA

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbyrun

saurabhpluto said:


> What is KSA
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Sorry for the confusion..


Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbyrun

May I ask some question.. Is it possible to renew our passport before our initial entry Our passport is due for renewal next year.

Can you please advise on what to do? And what are the steps to be taken..

Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

chubbyrun said:


> May I ask some question.. Is it possible to renew our passport before our initial entry Our passport is due for renewal next year.
> 
> Can you please advise on what to do? And what are the steps to be taken..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


You can renew it
Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new passport numbers
Upload the new passport copy also 

Keep some time in hand as it may take several weeks also get reflected in the VEVO although generally it’s done in a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## chubbyrun

NB said:


> You can renew it
> Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new passport numbers
> Upload the new passport copy also
> 
> Keep some time in hand as it may take several weeks also get reflected in the VEVO although generally it’s done in a couple of days
> 
> Cheers


Thanks so much.. since I have an agent. I dont have an immi account yet. i will create one asap. Thanks alot

Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimit.s

ravias said:


> Yay!! Happy to share with all wonderful members of this forum that we received our Direct Grant today for a family of 3. It was a long haul journey since September 2017, perseverance finally paid. Initially filed EOI with 65 points and later upgraded it to 75 points with help of better PTE scores(which took almost an year with multiple attempts due to lost focus). An agent assisted me on documentation part. I heart-fully thank all members of this forum who provided guidance throughout this journey. Wish everyone a great luck. Timelines as below:
> 
> Occupation : Computer NW and Systems Engineer(263111)
> Total : 75 Points
> Age : 25 Points
> ACS: 30 Points(Education - 15, Employment - 15) - positive outcome on 19 Feb 2018
> Language(PTE) : 20 Points(L-90, R-88, S-89, W-87) - 04-Jan-2019
> 
> EOI (189) : 20-Feb-2018 (65 points)
> EOI (190 - VIC) : 21-Feb-2018 (70 points)
> EOI (190 - NSW) : 20-Jun-2018 (70 points)
> EOI (189) updated : 05-Jan-2019 (75 points)
> EOI (190-NSW) updated : 05-Jan-2019 (80 points)
> 189 ITA : 11-Jan-2019
> Medicals : 14-Jan-2019
> 189 LODGED : 02-Feb-2019
> 190 - NSW pre-invite: 16-Apr-2019 (withdrawn on 29-April-2019)
> Grant : 29-May-2019
> IED : 14-Jan-2020
> 
> PS: Apologies if I have not responded to your posts in the past as I was a silent observer and mobile user. Your well-being is what I wish in my mind


Congrats Ravias..!! Your story and mine does run at parallel tracks 
_Its a small world full of amazing people...haha_
Just that i didn't avail the services for a MARA agent andmy journey started off in early 2017.
Stilll awaiting for the golden email.
Cheers


----------



## fireblazerr

i had second contact from CO for health assessment of our new born. the status changed from Received to Intial assessment. what does that change mean? it did not change for first CO contact. also does it mean that all other docs are approved and verified?


----------



## saurabhpluto

fireblazerr said:


> i had second contact from CO for health assessment of our new born. the status changed from Received to Intial assessment. what does that change mean? it did not change for first CO contact. also does it mean that all other docs are approved and verified?


Hi, 

For the medicals of new born what are the tests that we need to undergo? 

I am on the same boat. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

fireblazerr said:


> i had second contact from CO for health assessment of our new born. the status changed from Received to Intial assessment. what does that change mean? it did not change for first CO contact. also does it mean that all other docs are approved and verified?


Also your first co contact was for? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

ravias said:


> Yay!! Happy to share with all wonderful members of this forum that we received our Direct Grant today for a family of 3. It was a long haul journey since September 2017, perseverance finally paid. Initially filed EOI with 65 points and later upgraded it to 75 points with help of better PTE scores(which took almost an year with multiple attempts due to lost focus). An agent assisted me on documentation part. I heart-fully thank all members of this forum who provided guidance throughout this journey. Wish everyone a great luck. Timelines as below:
> 
> Occupation : Computer NW and Systems Engineer(263111)
> Total : 75 Points
> Age : 25 Points
> ACS: 30 Points(Education - 15, Employment - 15) - positive outcome on 19 Feb 2018
> Language(PTE) : 20 Points(L-90, R-88, S-89, W-87) - 04-Jan-2019
> 
> EOI (189) : 20-Feb-2018 (65 points)
> EOI (190 - VIC) : 21-Feb-2018 (70 points)
> EOI (190 - NSW) : 20-Jun-2018 (70 points)
> EOI (189) updated : 05-Jan-2019 (75 points)
> EOI (190-NSW) updated : 05-Jan-2019 (80 points)
> 189 ITA : 11-Jan-2019
> Medicals : 14-Jan-2019
> 189 LODGED : 02-Feb-2019
> 190 - NSW pre-invite: 16-Apr-2019 (withdrawn on 29-April-2019)
> Grant : 29-May-2019
> IED : 14-Jan-2020
> 
> PS: Apologies if I have not responded to your posts in the past as I was a silent observer and mobile user. Your well-being is what I wish in my mind


Congratulations Ravi


----------



## nikhileshp

I have submitted my 189 application on 7-May-2019 and the status of the same is "Received".

There is Actions Required - Medicals.

I have provided HAP ID's while submitting application and as per message on login screen understand that this is known issue. Can some one confirm?

Also when CO is assigned to application is there any change in status of application to know that CO is assigned?


----------



## dragonmigrant

nikhileshp said:


> I have submitted my 189 application on 7-May-2019 and the status of the same is "Received".
> 
> There is Actions Required - Medicals.
> 
> I have provided HAP ID's while submitting application and as per message on login screen understand that this is known issue. Can some one confirm?
> 
> Also when CO is assigned to application is there any change in status of application to know that CO is assigned?


It is a known issue and just like you said, they display it on the main screen before you login to ignore those "Action Required" if you have already done it.

Regarding the status, It may or may not change. Once a CO picks up your case, it MAY change to "Initial Assessment" - but not always the case. If CO requests more docs, it MAY change to Further Assessment. 

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## NB

nikhileshp said:


> I have submitted my 189 application on 7-May-2019 and the status of the same is "Received".
> 
> There is Actions Required - Medicals.
> 
> I have provided HAP ID's while submitting application and as per message on login screen understand that this is known issue. Can some one confirm?
> 
> Also when CO is assigned to application is there any change in status of application to know that CO is assigned?


Sometimes the status changes, else it can go directly to finalised also
All depends on the co style of working 

Cheers


----------



## fireblazerr

saurabhpluto said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the medicals of new born what are the tests that we need to undergo?
> 
> I am on the same boat.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


just physicals. i think doc will check baby vitals. no tests

My first CO contact was for baby docs(birth certificate and passport) and additional evidence for work experience


----------



## fireblazerr

also i dont know why a different CO gets assigned every time we send new docs. seems like lot of rework to understand the case. how is that streamlined work.


----------



## dragonmigrant

fireblazerr said:


> also i dont know why a different CO gets assigned every time we send new docs. seems like lot of rework to understand the case. how is that streamlined work.


As far as I know, the way DOHA works is not the way you think it should be. So once a CO picks up a case, its not like he keeps working on the same case till the GRANT. If all the documents are perfect, CO works through the case till the grant. If more documents are required, the CO sends "s56 request for more info" e-mail and puts the case in the queue and works on another case. Any CO can pick your case from the queue based on availability. It can be the same CO or it can be someone else..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## saurabhpluto

fireblazerr said:


> just physicals. i think doc will check baby vitals. no tests
> 
> 
> 
> My first CO contact was for baby docs(birth certificate and passport) and additional evidence for work experience


What in work experience that you didn't submit earlier? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fireblazerr

saurabhpluto said:


> What in work experience that you didn't submit earlier?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


well. i just provided experience letters. did not send payslips and tax docs. i know that they need more evidence but with a baby coming soon... was not a priority for me.


----------



## saurabhpluto

fireblazerr said:


> well. i just provided experience letters. did not send payslips and tax docs. i know that they need more evidence but with a baby coming soon... was not a priority for me.


Good one

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks2

Hi everyone just need suggestion that I have submitted my 189 visa application on 18th August 2018 as an General Accountant on 85 points. First CO contact was for Statutory declaration on 5th of November as the child were infant at the time of the passport. Second CO contact for Statutory declaration again on 19th November 2018. Then I called them on 10th of Janaury about the progress of my application. Third CO contact the next day after my call. Employment interview were conducted over the phone for about good half an hour.Answered all his questions and also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia.

Now it's been 9 months and 12 days completed today and after interview it's been 4 months and 12 days already. 

Should I contact them about the progress of my application. If yes should I call them or email to check the progress of my application?? 

Looking forward to hear from experts.


----------



## dragonmigrant

tinks2 said:


> Hi everyone just need suggestion that I have submitted my 189 visa application on 18th August 2018 as an General Accountant on 85 points. First CO contact was for Statutory declaration on 5th of November as the child were infant at the time of the passport. Second CO contact for Statutory declaration again on 19th November 2018. Then I called them on 10th of Janaury about the progress of my application. Third CO contact the next day after my call. Employment interview were conducted over the phone for about good half an hour.Answered all his questions and also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia.
> 
> Now it's been 9 months and 12 days completed today and after interview it's been 4 months and 12 days already.
> 
> Should I contact them about the progress of my application. If yes should I call them or email to check the progress of my application??
> 
> Looking forward to hear from experts.


That's a very horrible situation mate. Sorry to hear that. You have all the rights to make a call to the Department since its been more than 4 months after the call. However, I am not sure whether they will provide you any help with this. Its highly likely that they will say that 10% of the applications will take longer processing time due to circumstances. But again, you can call them for the sake of your own relief. 

What if a miracle can happen.. The current Australian PM believes in Miracles.. 

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Mohammed786

Congrats priyan on your grant. May i know how did you solve your husbands PCC issue?



priyankarishi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally we received our grant today! thank you for all your support and help.
> 
> Cheers!! wish you all a speedy grant.


----------



## sambaner

Folks,
I believe I am posting my questions in the right forum. Kindly guide me to the right forum if this is not the right place.

I got my ACS and PTE done. Now it's time for EOI. Since I am going without any agent, some advice, clarifications would go miles:

1. EOI lodging is on Skillselect portal - Am I correct?

2. I intend to lodge 189 and 190 for 2 states. I got the below suggestions from various sources
a) 1 EOI each for 189, 190 (State A) and 190 (State B). So, 3 EOIs in total
b) 1 EOI for 189 + 190 (State A) & another EOI for 189 + 190 (State B)

3. Currently, my points are adding up to 70 for 189 (75 for 190). That gives me a very bleak chance, or so I have been told. However, in March 2020, I am going to get 5 more points due to employment (continuing with the same job which was assessed by ACS). At that time, can I update my EOI with more experience points?
a) If yes, do I need another ACS assessment at that time? Or just provide evidence to support my claim?
b) If no, how do i ensure that my additional work experience (post ACS assessment) gets taken into account?

4. I am Married, but spouse is not able to claim points. However, she will take IELTS to prove Competent English. 
a) Do I need spouse's IELTS score before lodging my EOIs?
b) If spouse's IELTS score can be appended into my EOI later, would that reset my EOI lodge date?

5. For that matter, is it true that for any change I make into my EOIs, would reset my EOI lodge date?

I know it's a long post and a long set of questions. Would be really thankful if you all can take some time to pitch in with your two cents.


----------



## NB

sambaner said:


> Folks,
> I believe I am posting my questions in the right forum. Kindly guide me to the right forum if this is not the right place.
> 
> I got my ACS and PTE done. Now it's time for EOI. Since I am going without any agent, some advice, clarifications would go miles:
> 
> 1. EOI lodging is on Skillselect portal - Am I correct?
> 
> 2. I intend to lodge 189 and 190 for 2 states. I got the below suggestions from various sources
> a) 1 EOI each for 189, 190 (State A) and 190 (State B). So, 3 EOIs in total
> b) 1 EOI for 189 + 190 (State A) & another EOI for 189 + 190 (State B)
> 
> 3. Currently, my points are adding up to 70 for 189 (75 for 190). That gives me a very bleak chance, or so I have been told. However, in March 2020, I am going to get 5 more points due to employment (continuing with the same job which was assessed by ACS). At that time, can I update my EOI with more experience points?
> a) If yes, do I need another ACS assessment at that time? Or just provide evidence to support my claim?
> b) If no, how do i ensure that my additional work experience (post ACS assessment) gets taken into account?
> 
> 4. I am Married, but spouse is not able to claim points. However, she will take IELTS to prove Competent English.
> a) Do I need spouse's IELTS score before lodging my EOIs?
> b) If spouse's IELTS score can be appended into my EOI later, would that reset my EOI lodge date?
> 
> 5. For that matter, is it true that for any change I make into my EOIs, would reset my EOI lodge date?
> 
> I know it's a long post and a long set of questions. Would be really thankful if you all can take some time to pitch in with your two cents.


1. Correct 

2. a

3. If you are continuing in the same job, designation, company, location and RnR, you can claim points for experience beyond the assessment also
If even any one of the above parameters change, you should get yourself reassessed

4. The spouse doesn’t need competent English, if you are not claiming spouse points
Functional English is sufficient which can be proved by English medium school or college studies also
The spouse functional English can be proved at any time even after getting the invite 

5. Any change that you make which results in change of points then only your date of effect changes
Otherwise it remains same

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701

No grants for Feb 2019 lodgements 😔 They are just clearing up Nov-Dec 2018 lodgement dates


----------



## dragonmigrant

kimmy3701 said:


> No grants for Feb 2019 lodgements 😔 They are just clearing up Nov-Dec 2018 lodgement dates


The trends from immitracker now shows that they have given priority to clear the backlogs from November-December. This is actually good for people who have been waiting for over 5 months now. It makes sense. Why would someone who lodged in February receive priority than someone who lodged in November..!!

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## Kaur preet

dragonmigrant said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No grants for Feb 2019 lodgements 😔 They are just clearing up Nov-Dec 2018 lodgement dates
> 
> 
> 
> The trends from immitracker now shows that they have given priority to clear the backlogs from November-December. This is actually good for people who have been waiting for over 5 months now. It makes sense. Why would someone who lodged in February receive priority than someone who lodged in November..!!
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon
Click to expand...

Me too waiting since 21 nov 2018, paid VAC2 invoice on 30 april 
No grant yet


----------



## dragonmigrant

Kaur preet said:


> Me too waiting since 21 nov 2018, paid VAC2 invoice on 30 april
> No grant yet


If the current trends remain, You should be getting it soon. But be prepared to face the worst, so that you will be double happy when you get the grant.

Peace,
Dragon


----------



## ahmzzz

Kaur preet said:


> Me too waiting since 21 nov 2018, paid VAC2 invoice on 30 april
> No grant yet


I wish the same :/

lodged: 1Nov18


----------



## Kaur preet

dragonmigrant said:


> Kaur preet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too waiting since 21 nov 2018, paid VAC2 invoice on 30 april
> No grant yet
> 
> 
> 
> If the current trends remain, You should be getting it soon. But be prepared to face the worst, so that you will be double happy when you get the grant.
> 
> Peace,
> Dragon
Click to expand...

Hopefully, it will be soon


----------



## starcool

Hi Seniors,
I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 13th March. Unfortunately I got my promotion letter today. Please suggest, Do I need to intimate about this designation change to DIBP ?


----------



## saurabhpluto

starcool said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 13th March. Unfortunately I got my promotion letter today. Please suggest, Do I need to intimate about this designation change to DIBP ?


Unfortunate to get promotion. Lot of us would want to be unfortunate then lol

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365

starcool said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 13th March. Unfortunately I got my promotion letter today. Please suggest, Do I need to intimate about this designation change to DIBP ?


You can upload the promotion letter and add the details via Change in Circumstances..


----------



## Navni

Hi fellas,

I was sponsored on 457 visa which was valid till Mar 2022. I had resigned my organisation in Nov, 2018 under some circumstances and then I had applied for 189 skilled independent visa with 75 points on 3 Dec, 2018.
I got the invitation on 11 Dec,2018 and was granted Bridging visa A on 14 Dec, 2018.

I wanted to travel and hence applied for bridging visa B to leave and come back to Australia.I was granted Bridging Visa B as well until May,2019.

I came back to Australia this month in May,2019 and was looking for work. It looks like my visa status is complicated and hence have trouble getting a job.

VEVO shows that my 457 sponsorship visa is still active which will finish in March,2022 but I finished work with them in Nov, 2018. On my granted Bridging VISA A, it states inactive-active after 457 visa expiry in MARCH,2022.

I reached out to my old organisation to cancel my sponsored 457 visa so that my Bridging Visa A can become active.

I don't understand that what is my current visa status then and what happens if my employer cancels my 457 visa, will I be on bridging visa A or Bridging visa E ?

Also, if I wasn't on bridging Visa A this whole time, why DIBP granted me Bridging Visa B ?

Has anyone been in this situation, please suggest here.

Really need your inputs.
I don't want to leave Australia and have followed every process to abide by the rules here.

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## 700karthik

Hi Bro, what you did for ksa pcc CO contact? 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 700karthik

chubbyrun said:


> Just want to let everybody know that we got our grant yesterday aswell..
> 
> SC 189
> Lodgement Date: December 12, 2018
> CO contact: March 15,2019 (KSA PCC)
> Replied CO: March 29, 2019
> Visa Grant: May 28, 2019
> Electrical Engineering Technologist
> 75 pts.
> 
> Thanks everyone.. All the tips and information from this forum is very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


Hi Bro, may I know what you did for ksa pcc CO contact? 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbyrun

700karthik said:


> Hi Bro, may I know what you did for ksa pcc CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I just provided CO with police clearance from KSA, but its very troublesome since I no longer stay/work in KSA.

I believe the ways of obtaining PCC is not standard and its based on the nationality and foreign affairs setup between KSA and other countries.


Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


----------



## garimsha

Hi,

I have moved to US and currently I am not working. I have updated the details in immiaccount by 'change the address' and 'change of circumstances'. Is there anything else required? Thanks much,

Garima


----------



## ssankhe1

*Received the grant..*

Hi All,

Happy to share that we have recently received the grant for 189.

We would like to thank everyone for the invaluable knowledge that you all are sharing on this forum. :amen:

All the best to everyone waiting for the grant.:clock:

*ANZSCO Code:* 261313
*Occupation Name:* Software Engineer
*EOI Lodged:* 15-Mar-18 
*Invited: *11-Nov-18
*Visa Lodged: *04-Dec-18
*CO Contact:* 27-Feb-19
*Replied to CO:* 07-Mar-19

*Grant: 31-May-19
*
IM me, if you are planning to move to Australia soon, we can connect and stay in touch for the next steps.

-SS


----------



## NB

starcool said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 13th March. Unfortunately I got my promotion letter today. Please suggest, Do I need to intimate about this designation change to DIBP ?


Promotion is not unfortunate

Why this thought I don’t understand 

You just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new designation and contact details, incase hey have changed 

It doesn’t affect your existing 189 application 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Navni said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I was sponsored on 457 visa which was valid till Mar 2022. I had resigned my organisation in Nov, 2018 under some circumstances and then I had applied for 189 skilled independent visa with 75 points on 3 Dec, 2018.
> I got the invitation on 11 Dec,2018 and was granted Bridging visa A on 14 Dec, 2018.
> 
> I wanted to travel and hence applied for bridging visa B to leave and come back to Australia.I was granted Bridging Visa B as well until May,2019.
> 
> I came back to Australia this month in May,2019 and was looking for work. It looks like my visa status is complicated and hence have trouble getting a job.
> 
> VEVO shows that my 457 sponsorship visa is still active which will finish in March,2022 but I finished work with them in Nov, 2018. On my granted Bridging VISA A, it states inactive-active after 457 visa expiry in MARCH,2022.
> 
> I reached out to my old organisation to cancel my sponsored 457 visa so that my Bridging Visa A can become active.
> 
> I don't understand that what is my current visa status then and what happens if my employer cancels my 457 visa, will I be on bridging visa A or Bridging visa E ?
> 
> Also, if I wasn't on bridging Visa A this whole time, why DIBP granted me Bridging Visa B ?
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation, please suggest here.
> 
> Really need your inputs.
> I don't want to leave Australia and have followed every process to abide by the rules here.
> 
> Thank you in Advance.


Your case is complicated 
You should consult a good qualified Mara agent to ensure that you don’t become an illegal and spoil your chances of the 189 grant

In general cases The Bridging visa will kick in only when your 457 expires normally , which in your case is March 2022 
If the 457 visa is cancelled prematurely for any reason whatsoever, the Bridging visa is also cancelled 

However because neither you or your employer has informed the department that you are no longer working, you have been issued the Bridging visa B and your Bridging visa A is still active 

Cheers


----------



## NB

garimsha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have moved to US and currently I am not working. I have updated the details in immiaccount by 'change the address' and 'change of circumstances'. Is there anything else required? Thanks much,
> 
> Garima


That’s sufficient 
I hope you have given your new contact details 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

ssankhe1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share that we have recently received the grant for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> We would like to thank everyone for the invaluable knowledge that you all are sharing on this forum. :amen:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the grant.:clock:
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 261313
> 
> *Occupation Name:* Software Engineer
> 
> *EOI Lodged:* 15-Mar-18
> 
> *Invited: *11-Nov-18
> 
> *Visa Lodged: *04-Dec-18
> 
> *CO Contact:* 27-Feb-19
> 
> *Replied to CO:* 07-Mar-19
> 
> 
> 
> *Grant: 31-May-19
> 
> *
> 
> IM me, if you are planning to move to Australia soon, we can connect and stay in touch for the next steps.
> 
> 
> 
> -SS


Co contact for? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

Mailed Iscah asking for my grant prediction with 26 Feb as lodgement date in 262112. They said i can expect grant between Aug to Dec 2019 as DHA has capped 1,60,000 grants to this year. 😔


----------



## sambitc

kimmy3701 said:


> Mailed Iscah asking for my grant prediction with 26 Feb as lodgement date in 262112. They said i can expect grant between Aug to Dec 2019 as DHA has capped 1,60,000 grants to this year. 😔


That’s a long wait


----------



## ASD 1995

tinks2 said:


> Hi everyone just need suggestion that I have submitted my 189 visa application on 18th August 2018 as an General Accountant on 85 points. First CO contact was for Statutory declaration on 5th of November as the child were infant at the time of the passport. Second CO contact for Statutory declaration again on 19th November 2018. Then I called them on 10th of Janaury about the progress of my application. Third CO contact the next day after my call. Employment interview were conducted over the phone for about good half an hour.Answered all his questions and also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia.
> 
> Now it's been 9 months and 12 days completed today and after interview it's been 4 months and 12 days already.
> 
> Should I contact them about the progress of my application. If yes should I call them or email to check the progress of my application??
> 
> Looking forward to hear from experts.



Hi,

Could you please let me know what was the Employment interview all about, what all questions they asked to you? was the verification for your Australian Employment or overseas employment claim.

Thanks


----------



## ihaleem9

Thanks for the tip. I emailed them explaining the reason and they extended my time limit. I saved $1100 USD. Kudos! 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> ihaleem9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any time limit on submitting medicals? They've requested medicals and it's costing me $1500 USD however if I take it in my home country, it'll only cost $300. I'm going on vacation next month and can book my appointment there however it'll be about 55 days since the request date.
> 
> Also what if I don't follow that 28 day respond rule, what will happen?
> 
> 
> 
> DHA may make a decision on your visa (i.e. reject it).
> 
> See:
> 
> _"What happens if you do not provide the information in time?
> If you do not send us the information we need within the time we have given you, we can
> decide the application with the information we have at that time without asking you again.
> If you need to get the information from another organisation, you must:
> ● ask them for it before the due date
> ● attach evidence that you have asked them for it to your application in ImmiAccount.
> When you get the information, attach it to your application in ImmiAccount as soon as you
> can.
> If you cannot give us the information on time for some other reason, attach a letter to your
> application in ImmiAccount explaining the reason. We might let you have more time to give
> us the information if you cannot get it to us on time for reasons beyond your control."_
> 
> If the financial cost is really a huge consideration, upload a letter to your application explaining so.
> 
> Personally I would get it done asap with processing times blowing out, I wouldn't risk not having a decision made for an extended period of time to save one grand.
Click to expand...


----------



## ihaleem9

Do I have to pay any taxes if I have my PR but am working outside Australia. Like I'm working in US right now and will have a grant soon. I plan on working in the US for about 2 years from now.

Also, when I land I want to purchase a home, but I doubt that since I won't have a credit history there, I may not be approved loan. Does reporting overseas earnings there, help in getting credit history build?


----------



## Krishna1233

Hi All,

After long wait finally I got my grant.

Below are time lines

Visa lodged : Nov 2018

Co contact : Mar 19 for spouse functional english evidence 

Please note I have uploaded marks memos where medium english is specified. After CO contact we took letter from university stating medium of instruction is english for the period of xxxx-xxxx

Grant : 31 May

Documents uploaded:
1) couple of payslips for every year
2) PF statement
3) Bank statement
4) Tax statements
5) Experience letter from office which is used for ACS
6) Birth certificate 
7) Passport
8) English score card 
9) Attested photo copy
10) Form 80
11) ACS letter
12) Marks memos, Original degree
13) Marriage certificate
14) Same documents as above for spouse
15) police clearance certificate 

In addition during my application process I have updated my passport details but CO didnt ask for police clearance again.

For all those waiting for grants I wish all the best and I would say this forum really helped with lot of details.

Thanks for answering my queries NB.


----------



## kimmy3701

sambitc said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mailed Iscah asking for my grant prediction with 26 Feb as lodgement date in 262112. They said i can expect grant between Aug to Dec 2019 as DHA has capped 1,60,000 grants to this year. 😔
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a long wait
Click to expand...

and that is without any CO contact...very disappointing


----------



## garimsha

Hi NB,

Yes, I have updated my mobile number. Thanks much.


-Garima


----------



## ihaleem9

Are the grants given by lodgement date? 

I lodged in August 2018 but due to pregnancy, the whole process got delayed. Someone who was in the same situation submitted their medicals couple weeks back and got grant in one week. Is this new cap from June 1st onwards? 




kimmy3701 said:


> Mailed Iscah asking for my grant prediction with 26 Feb as lodgement date in 262112. They said i can expect grant between Aug to Dec 2019 as DHA has capped 1,60,000 grants to this year. 😔


----------



## Manman12

Hi Guys.. As a silent member on the forum, I am extremely delighted to inform that Me, my wife and our newborn baby have received 189 grant that too on a Saturday!!

My timelines are as follows:
ANZCO CODE 23311 - Electrical Engineer
Invitation received for189: 11th August 2018
Visa Lodged: 6 September 2018( All documents except medicals for wife as she was pregnant)
1st CO Contact: 16th November 2018(Request for Wife medicals)
Responded: 26th November 2018 (Informed CO she was pregnant with doctors letter)
2nd CO contact: 22nd January 2019( Acknowledged pregnancy and requested for wife FBI clearance and Florida PCC
Responded: 20th February 2019
Baby Born on :7th March 2019
Submitted Birth Certificate & Passport: 21st March 2019
Completed wife medicals: 22nd April 2019
Baby added to application and HAPID generated: 2nd May 2019
Baby Medicals completed: 7th May 2019
Grant: 1st June 2018
IED:19th June 2018

Whilst i have received my IED date of June 19th which is 2 weeks from now, i have also received a letter with the following content:

"Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for Skilled - Independent (SI 189) Visa.

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
"8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition
applies before a date specified by the Minister."

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.

General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition"

The letter has all our names on it. Is this the IED waiver letter?? If so, legally, are we allowed to travel anytime within the 5 years of PR to Australia?( I am planning to travel by September 2019)

Last but not the least wishing a speedy grant to everyone out their and thank you forum members for giving me hope in times of uncertainty.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Manman12 said:


> Hi Guys.. As a silent member on the forum, I am extremely delighted to inform that Me, my wife and our newborn baby have received 189 grant that too on a Saturday!!
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> ANZCO CODE 23311 - Electrical Engineer
> Invitation received for189: 11th August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 6 September 2018( All documents except medicals for wife as she was pregnant)
> 1st CO Contact: 16th November 2018(Request for Wife medicals)
> Responded: 26th November 2018 (Informed CO she was pregnant with doctors letter)
> 2nd CO contact: 22nd January 2019( Acknowledged pregnancy and requested for wife FBI clearance and Florida PCC
> Responded: 20th February 2019
> Baby Born on :7th March 2019
> Submitted Birth Certificate & Passport: 21st March 2019
> Completed wife medicals: 22nd April 2019
> Baby added to application and HAPID generated: 2nd May 2019
> Baby Medicals completed: 7th May 2019
> Grant: 1st June 2018
> IED:19th June 2018
> 
> Whilst i have received my IED date of June 19th which is 2 weeks from now, i have also received a letter with the following content:
> 
> "Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for Skilled - Independent (SI 189) Visa.
> 
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> "8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition
> applies before a date specified by the Minister."
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition"
> 
> The letter has all our names on it. Is this the IED waiver letter?? If so, legally, are we allowed to travel anytime within the 5 years of PR to Australia?( I am planning to travel by September 2019)
> 
> Last but not the least wishing a speedy grant to everyone out their and thank you forum members for giving me hope in times of uncertainty.


Sir

On the same boat. 

While lodging application there was a pop up. I wrote in the pop that not submitting other mandatory documents as my wife is pregnant. 

I see you got a co contact. Will I get the co contact asking for wife medicals. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9

I was in the same situation but I did not submit any medicals until baby was born and until her passport was received. Going for medicals now. 

Another guy was in the same situation and he got grant within one week of submitting medicals. 



saurabhpluto said:


> Manman12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys.. As a silent member on the forum, I am extremely delighted to inform that Me, my wife and our newborn baby have received 189 grant that too on a Saturday!!
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> ANZCO CODE 23311 - Electrical Engineer
> Invitation received for189: 11th August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 6 September 2018( All documents except medicals for wife as she was pregnant)
> 1st CO Contact: 16th November 2018(Request for Wife medicals)
> Responded: 26th November 2018 (Informed CO she was pregnant with doctors letter)
> 2nd CO contact: 22nd January 2019( Acknowledged pregnancy and requested for wife FBI clearance and Florida PCC
> Responded: 20th February 2019
> Baby Born on :7th March 2019
> Submitted Birth Certificate & Passport: 21st March 2019
> Completed wife medicals: 22nd April 2019
> Baby added to application and HAPID generated: 2nd May 2019
> Baby Medicals completed: 7th May 2019
> Grant: 1st June 2018
> IED:19th June 2018
> 
> Whilst i have received my IED date of June 19th which is 2 weeks from now, i have also received a letter with the following content:
> 
> "Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for Skilled - Independent (SI 189) Visa.
> 
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> "8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition
> applies before a date specified by the Minister."
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition"
> 
> The letter has all our names on it. Is this the IED waiver letter?? If so, legally, are we allowed to travel anytime within the 5 years of PR to Australia?( I am planning to travel by September 2019)
> 
> Last but not the least wishing a speedy grant to everyone out their and thank you forum members for giving me hope in times of uncertainty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir
> 
> On the same boat.
> 
> While lodging application there was a pop up. I wrote in the pop that not submitting other mandatory documents as my wife is pregnant.
> 
> I see you got a co contact. Will I get the co contact asking for wife medicals.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## abhinavraiden123

kimmy3701 said:


> Mailed Iscah asking for my grant prediction with 26 Feb as lodgement date in 262112. They said i can expect grant between Aug to Dec 2019 as DHA has capped 1,60,000 grants to this year. 😔


Is this 1,60,000 grants mentioned anywhere ? Ask them where did they get that information? How did the know the number of grants that are processed till now ?


----------



## am0gh

Good point, I am curious too.. How did they get that information?



abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Is this 1,60,000 grants mentioned anywhere ? Ask them where did they get that information? How did the know the number of grants that are processed till now ?


----------



## kaju

am0gh said:


> Good point, I am curious too.. How did they get that information?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


----------



## kimmy3701

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mailed Iscah asking for my grant prediction with 26 Feb as lodgement date in 262112. They said i can expect grant between Aug to Dec 2019 as DHA has capped 1,60,000 grants to this year. 😔
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 1,60,000 grants mentioned anywhere ? Ask them where did they get that information? How did the know the number of grants that are processed till now ?
Click to expand...

If you follow their FB page they keep posting such information as they have meetings with DHA after regular intervals


----------



## am0gh

Thanks Kaju. 

My mistake, I read the post wrong 



kaju said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


----------



## saurabhpluto

ihaleem9 said:


> I was in the same situation but I did not submit any medicals until baby was born and until her passport was received. Going for medicals now.
> 
> Another guy was in the same situation and he got grant within one week of submitting medicals.


Ok my query is I didn't get co contact yet after 3 months of lodgement

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Is this 1,60,000 grants mentioned anywhere ? Ask them where did they get that information? How did the know the number of grants that are processed till now ?


They are just guessing
Everything they say is not gospel truth

My personal reading is they will not even touch 150k at the end of June , leave alone exhausting the entire quota 

Cheers


----------



## sketchjar

Hi, How did you get Florida PCC? I am indian citizen who was in florida till april 2009. As per my understanding PCC is required for last 10 years. I have got a FBI PCC which is federal I guess, however state PCC(Florida) piece is missing.. Can you please guide me.. Thanks



Manman12 said:


> Hi Guys.. As a silent member on the forum, I am extremely delighted to inform that Me, my wife and our newborn baby have received 189 grant that too on a Saturday!!
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> ANZCO CODE 23311 - Electrical Engineer
> Invitation received for189: 11th August 2018
> Visa Lodged: 6 September 2018( All documents except medicals for wife as she was pregnant)
> 1st CO Contact: 16th November 2018(Request for Wife medicals)
> Responded: 26th November 2018 (Informed CO she was pregnant with doctors letter)
> 2nd CO contact: 22nd January 2019( Acknowledged pregnancy and requested for wife FBI clearance and Florida PCC
> Responded: 20th February 2019
> Baby Born on :7th March 2019
> Submitted Birth Certificate & Passport: 21st March 2019
> Completed wife medicals: 22nd April 2019
> Baby added to application and HAPID generated: 2nd May 2019
> Baby Medicals completed: 7th May 2019
> Grant: 1st June 2018
> IED:19th June 2018
> 
> Whilst i have received my IED date of June 19th which is 2 weeks from now, i have also received a letter with the following content:
> 
> "Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for Skilled - Independent (SI 189) Visa.
> 
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> "8504 - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition
> applies before a date specified by the Minister."
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition"
> 
> The letter has all our names on it. Is this the IED waiver letter?? If so, legally, are we allowed to travel anytime within the 5 years of PR to Australia?( I am planning to travel by September 2019)
> 
> Last but not the least wishing a speedy grant to everyone out their and thank you forum members for giving me hope in times of uncertainty.


----------



## kimmy3701

NB said:


> abhinavgpillai123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 1,60,000 grants mentioned anywhere ? Ask them where did they get that information? How did the know the number of grants that are processed till now ?
> 
> 
> 
> They are just guessing
> Everything they say is not gospel truth
> 
> My personal reading is they will not even touch 150k at the end of June , leave alone exhausting the entire quota
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the hope brother...I am hoping to get something at atleast in 4 months from lodged date if not 3.


----------



## Manman12

sketchjar said:


> Hi, How did you get Florida PCC? I am indian citizen who was in florida till april 2009. As per my understanding PCC is required for last 10 years. I have got a FBI PCC which is federal I guess, however state PCC(Florida) piece is missing.. Can you please guide me.. Thanks


Hi,

I caught hold of the company named Capital connection in Florida to do it for me. They charge you circa 30 dollars extra as their fee. Alternatively, you can send your request to Florida Department of Law Enforcement if you are looking for a cheaper option.


----------



## mths

ihaleem9 said:


> Do I have to pay any taxes if I have my PR but am working outside Australia. Like I'm working in US right now and will have a grant soon. I plan on working in the US for about 2 years from now.


The ATO won't tax you until you're a legal resident, ie. when you actually live there.


----------



## sravanjutur

*Hello there*



sketchjar said:


> Hi, How did you get Florida PCC? I am indian citizen who was in florida till april 2009. As per my understanding PCC is required for last 10 years. I have got a FBI PCC which is federal I guess, however state PCC(Florida) piece is missing.. Can you please guide me.. Thanks


Hi there,

May i know why you are getting PCC even though its outside of 10 years?

Regards.


----------



## rzeus

*Grant!!*

Hi Folks ,
got my grant on 1st June 2019.

Thank you for all the support and guidance!

Shoutout to Newbienz for his expert help.


----------



## sambitc

rzeus said:


> Hi Folks ,
> got my grant on 1st June 2019.
> 
> Thank you for all the support and guidance!
> 
> Shoutout to Newbienz for his expert help.


Congrats! Timelines pls


----------



## rzeus

*Grant!!*



sambitc said:


> Congrats! Timelines pls


check signature.


----------



## vikrshar

*congrats buddy*

Congratulation for your grant. At what time you receied your grant


rzeus said:


> Hi Folks ,
> got my grant on 1st June 2019.
> 
> Thank you for all the support and guidance!
> 
> Shoutout to Newbienz for his expert help.


----------



## ssankhe1

saurabhpluto said:


> Co contact for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


CO contacted for state (Minnesota)and federal police clearance, and health exams.


----------



## Navni

Hi All,

Hope you are well.

I had applied for 189 skilled independent visa and was hoping if someone could give tentative timelines for grant.

EOI Lodged : 3 Dec, 2018
Invitation: 11 Dec,2018
Application Lodged:14 Dec,2018
CO contact: 19March,2019
Updated Required Docs: 24March,2019

Visa Grant: Waiting eagerly

Appreciate your inputs ! 
Please suggest when shall I expect the grant as financial year is almost ending.

Cheer


----------



## tinks21

Navni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> I had applied for 189 skilled independent visa and was hoping if someone could give tentative timelines for grant.
> 
> EOI Lodged : 3 Dec, 2018
> Invitation: 11 Dec,2018
> Application Lodged:14 Dec,2018
> CO contact: 19March,2019
> Updated Required Docs: 24March,2019
> 
> Visa Grant: Waiting eagerly
> 
> Appreciate your inputs !
> Please suggest when shall I expect the grant as financial year is almost ending.
> 
> Cheer


What was the CO contact for?


----------



## Navni

For employment docs which I had already provided.
Had added updated again Statutary declaration,Payslips,tax statement etc.

After that CO contact,nothing so far !


----------



## Navni

Co contact for employment docs that I had already provided earlier.


----------



## SG

rzeus said:


> Hi Folks ,
> got my grant on 1st June 2019.
> 
> Thank you for all the support and guidance!
> 
> Shoutout to Newbienz for his expert help.


Congratulations rzeus


----------



## SG

Navni said:


> Co contact for employment docs that I had already provided earlier.


What is your date of lodgement ?


----------



## athiq07

Navni said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I was sponsored on 457 visa which was valid till Mar 2022. I had resigned my organisation in Nov, 2018 under some circumstances and then I had applied for 189 skilled independent visa with 75 points on 3 Dec, 2018.
> I got the invitation on 11 Dec,2018 and was granted Bridging visa A on 14 Dec, 2018.
> 
> I wanted to travel and hence applied for bridging visa B to leave and come back to Australia.I was granted Bridging Visa B as well until May,2019.
> 
> I came back to Australia this month in May,2019 and was looking for work. It looks like my visa status is complicated and hence have trouble getting a job.
> 
> VEVO shows that my 457 sponsorship visa is still active which will finish in March,2022 but I finished work with them in Nov, 2018. On my granted Bridging VISA A, it states inactive-active after 457 visa expiry in MARCH,2022.
> 
> I reached out to my old organisation to cancel my sponsored 457 visa so that my Bridging Visa A can become active.
> 
> I don't understand that what is my current visa status then and what happens if my employer cancels my 457 visa, will I be on bridging visa A or Bridging visa E ?
> 
> Also, if I wasn't on bridging Visa A this whole time, why DIBP granted me Bridging Visa B ?
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation, please suggest here.
> 
> Really need your inputs.
> I don't want to leave Australia and have followed every process to abide by the rules here.
> 
> Thank you in Advance.


I am new here so take my opinions with a pinch of salt.

As far as I know, the bridging visa will not get cancelled until a decision has been taken on your current visa application. However any specific conditions on a bridging visa (like study or work conditions) are exactly as in the previously held visa. So if your 457/482 gets cancelled, then you will not have any work rights. That's my understanding. Best to get a professional opinion.

Cheers
Mohammed


----------



## Navni

SG said:


> Navni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Co contact for employment docs that I had already provided earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your date of lodgement ?
Click to expand...

Lodged application on 14 Dec,2018


----------



## Navni

athiq07 said:


> Navni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellas,
> 
> I was sponsored on 457 visa which was valid till Mar 2022. I had resigned my organisation in Nov, 2018 under some circumstances and then I had applied for 189 skilled independent visa with 75 points on 3 Dec, 2018.
> I got the invitation on 11 Dec,2018 and was granted Bridging visa A on 14 Dec, 2018.
> 
> I wanted to travel and hence applied for bridging visa B to leave and come back to Australia.I was granted Bridging Visa B as well until May,2019.
> 
> I came back to Australia this month in May,2019 and was looking for work. It looks like my visa status is complicated and hence have trouble getting a job.
> 
> VEVO shows that my 457 sponsorship visa is still active which will finish in March,2022 but I finished work with them in Nov, 2018. On my granted Bridging VISA A, it states inactive-active after 457 visa expiry in MARCH,2022.
> 
> I reached out to my old organisation to cancel my sponsored 457 visa so that my Bridging Visa A can become active.
> 
> I don't understand that what is my current visa status then and what happens if my employer cancels my 457 visa, will I be on bridging visa A or Bridging visa E ?
> 
> Also, if I wasn't on bridging Visa A this whole time, why DIBP granted me Bridging Visa B ?
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation, please suggest here.
> 
> Really need your inputs.
> I don't want to leave Australia and have followed every process to abide by the rules here.
> 
> Thank you in Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I am new here so take my opinions with a pinch of salt.
> 
> As far as I know, the bridging visa will not get cancelled until a decision has been taken on your current visa application. However any specific conditions on a bridging visa (like study or work conditions) are exactly as in the previously held visa. So if your 457/482 gets cancelled, then you will not have any work rights. That's my understanding. Best to get a professional opinion.
> 
> Cheers
> Mohammed
Click to expand...


Thank you Mohammed.You are right I’ll have to follow the old visa rules and hence unemployed for months.

I’m hoping for the best.The solution to this complicated situation is getting the grant for which I have been waiting for almost 6 months now.

Lodged Application on 14Dec,2018
CO contact for Employment docs on 19 Mar,2019

After that nothing so far !
A lot of people are getting grant, even who lodged applications in Jan 2019.

I don’t understand what is pending.If CO needs any doc, they could contact me but nothing more so far.

Just wait and wait which is so tiring.
How bad could my luck be ! 
Can’t believe on my situation.

Thanks anyways ! Good luck to everyone out here.


----------



## Sifreh

Navni said:


> Lodged application on 14 Dec,2018


We also filed on 14 Dec 2018, Something to do with the date I guess... Most unlucky date...got co contact on 22 March , replied on 28 march and waiting since then 
Wats ur anzsco code ?? Mine is 233211

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navni

Sifreh said:


> Navni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged application on 14 Dec,2018
> 
> 
> 
> We also filed on 14 Dec 2018, Something to do with the date I guess... Most unlucky date...got co contact on 22 March , replied on 28 march and waiting since then
> Wats ur anzsco code ?? Mine is 233211
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I hope things work well for you too.Mine was different for Software engineer 2613.

The mystery of no contact and no further grant.
It has definitely took longer but what could be done.

Nothing ! Alas Wait.


----------



## Sifreh

Navni said:


> I hope things work well for you too.Mine was different for Software engineer 2613.
> 
> The mystery of no contact and no further grant.
> It has definitely took longer but what could be done.
> 
> Nothing ! Alas Wait.


This is so frustrating...When do u plan to drop a mail at dibp ?? Processing times mentioned are 6-7 months... So after 14 July ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navni

Sifreh said:


> Navni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope things work well for you too.Mine was different for Software engineer 2613.
> 
> The mystery of no contact and no further grant.
> It has definitely took longer but what could be done.
> 
> Nothing ! Alas Wait.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so frustrating...When do u plan to drop a mail at dibp ?? Processing times mentioned are 6-7 months... So after 14 July ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I dropped yesterday because I’m in very dicey situation with no job and limited budget to survive.

Do you think that they every check emails and reply ? 

Doubt that too.


----------



## Sifreh

Navni said:


> I hope things work well for you too.Mine was different for Software engineer 2613.
> 
> The mystery of no contact and no further grant.
> It has definitely took longer but what could be done.
> 
> Nothing ! Alas Wait.


I did get an employment verification call 10 days back though... The call went well so the wait has become even more unbearable now... As people told me that they usually got the grant the very next day after the verification... Don't know what's holding up in my case... 

Wish we get our grants soon.. the wait has definitely been one of the hardest times of my life 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Navni said:


> I dropped yesterday because I’m in very dicey situation with no job and limited budget to survive.
> 
> Do you think that they every check emails and reply ?
> 
> Doubt that too.


I applied through an agent so he will not mail before the processing time is over... I've heard that u get standard reply before that... 

Whatever u get do lemme know.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navni

Sifreh said:


> Navni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped yesterday because I’m in very dicey situation with no job and limited budget to survive.
> 
> Do you think that they every check emails and reply ?
> 
> Doubt that too.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied through an agent so he will not mail before the processing time is over... I've heard that u get standard reply before that...
> 
> Whatever u get do lemme know..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Sure ! I was thinking to update my contact details on immiaccount.Are you aware that it will impact anything ? 

I had just got the communication on my email I’d no cod at through phone yet.

Good luck !


----------



## sumitgupta225

Hello guys,

I received a grant this morning finally after 2 CO contacts. Here is the timeline:-

1. PTE cleared 16th January 2018 (90 in all 4 sections)
2. EOI raised 18th April 2018 (75 points)
3. Invitation received 11th August 2018
4. Visa filed 8th October 2018
5. First CO contact 25th January 2019 (asked for many documents, including a reference letter from current organization)
6. Docs submitted 15th February 2019
7. Second CO contact 27th March 2019 (asked for degree transcripts)
8. Docs submitted 16th April 2019
9. Grant obtained 4th June 2019 (IED 5th September)

I thank all of you for the inputs, guides and help. A long drawn process finally culminated. I hope to contribute to the ones awaiting theirs.


----------



## Sifreh

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received a grant this morning finally after 2 CO contacts. Here is the timeline:-
> 
> 1. PTE cleared 16th January 2018 (90 in all 4 sections)
> 2. EOI raised 18th April 2018 (75 points)
> 3. Invitation received 11th August 2018
> 4. Visa filed 8th October 2018
> 5. First CO contact 25th January 2019 (asked for many documents, including a reference letter from current organization)
> 6. Docs submitted 15th February 2019
> 7. Second CO contact 27th March 2019 (asked for degree transcripts)
> 8. Docs submitted 16th April 2019
> 9. Grant obtained 4th June 2019 (IED 5th September)
> 
> I thank all of you for the inputs, guides and help. A long drawn process finally culminated. I hope to contribute to the ones awaiting theirs.


Congratulations !! Wats ur anzsco code ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Navni said:


> Sure ! I was thinking to update my contact details on immiaccount.Are you aware that it will impact anything ?
> 
> I had just got the communication on my email I’d no cod at through phone yet.
> 
> Good luck !


I don't think it should impact anything but am not too sure... More experienced members can comment...

Good luck dude 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23

sumitgupta225 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received a grant this morning finally after 2 CO contacts. Here is the timeline:-
> 
> 1. PTE cleared 16th January 2018 (90 in all 4 sections)
> 2. EOI raised 18th April 2018 (75 points)
> 3. Invitation received 11th August 2018
> 4. Visa filed 8th October 2018
> 5. First CO contact 25th January 2019 (asked for many documents, including a reference letter from current organization)
> 6. Docs submitted 15th February 2019
> 7. Second CO contact 27th March 2019 (asked for degree transcripts)
> 8. Docs submitted 16th April 2019
> 9. Grant obtained 4th June 2019 (IED 5th September)
> 
> I thank all of you for the inputs, guides and help. A long drawn process finally culminated. I hope to contribute to the ones awaiting theirs.


Congratulations 🎉😊


----------



## Navni

Csp23 said:


> sumitgupta225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I received a grant this morning finally after 2 CO contacts. Here is the timeline:-
> 
> 1. PTE cleared 16th January 2018 (90 in all 4 sections)
> 2. EOI raised 18th April 2018 (75 points)
> 3. Invitation received 11th August 2018
> 4. Visa filed 8th October 2018
> 5. First CO contact 25th January 2019 (asked for many documents, including a reference letter from current organization)
> 6. Docs submitted 15th February 2019
> 7. Second CO contact 27th March 2019 (asked for degree transcripts)
> 8. Docs submitted 16th April 2019
> 9. Grant obtained 4th June 2019 (IED 5th September)
> 
> I thank all of you for the inputs, guides and help. A long drawn process finally culminated. I hope to contribute to the ones awaiting theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎉😊
Click to expand...

Congrats ! 👍🏻


----------



## am0gh

Congratulations on your grant!

If you don't mind me asking, how long ago were you in Minnesota (are you still there)? To put my question in context: I haven't lived in the US for almost 2 years now and I have furnished the FBI clearance (I haven't submitted a state PCC).



ssankhe1 said:


> CO contacted for state (Minnesota)and federal police clearance, and health exams.


----------



## sumitgupta225

Sifreh said:


> Congratulations !! Wats ur anzsco code ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thank you. My ANZSCO code was 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## Lovegill

Dear all,
I have applied for 189 on 21st August 2018 and still waiting for grant. My PCC (Indian) is expiring on 4th of July 2019. Should I apply for new PCC? and if yes, Do I need to get PCC for my baby as well as he was added into application later?


----------



## NB

Lovegill said:


> Dear all,
> I have applied for 189 on 21st August 2018 and still waiting for grant. My PCC (Indian) is expiring on 4th of July 2019. Should I apply for new PCC? and if yes, Do I need to get PCC for my baby as well as he was added into application later?


Whether to ask you for a fresh pcc or not is the sole prerogative of the CO
Many times the CO don’t ask for a fresh pcc even if it has expired 

If you want to be pro active and submit it, it’s your choice 
Babies don’t require pcc

Cheers


----------



## zali10

Sifreh said:


> We also filed on 14 Dec 2018, Something to do with the date I guess... Most unlucky date...got co contact on 22 March , replied on 28 march and waiting since then
> Wats ur anzsco code ?? Mine is 233211
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi fellows, same here. I lodged on 14 Dec and received CO on 18 March. I agree with being the most unlucky day. Perhaps the officer on the day was the same person! anzsco 233512.
Where you got CO from Adelaide?


----------



## Navni

zali10 said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also filed on 14 Dec 2018, Something to do with the date I guess... Most unlucky date...got co contact on 22 March , replied on 28 march and waiting since then
> Wats ur anzsco code ?? Mine is 233211
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows, same here. I lodged on 14 Dec and received CO on 18 March. I agree with being the most unlucky day. Perhaps the officer on the day was the same person! anzsco 233512.
> Where you got CO from Adelaide?
Click to expand...

Yes ! From Adelaide.His/Her name was Antoinette.
Let’s hope for the best.Did you get any call post that ?


----------



## Sifreh

zali10 said:


> Hi fellows, same here. I lodged on 14 Dec and received CO on 18 March. I agree with being the most unlucky day. Perhaps the officer on the day was the same person! anzsco 233512.
> 
> Where you got CO from Adelaide?


Yes... I think her name was Cynthia.. 
Just saw on immitracker that 2 ppl from Nov and August got their grants today.. so they are clearing the backlog first... Humara bhi time aayega.. soon

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausbnfausbnf

ANZSCO: 254499 registered nurse (nec)
EOI score 75
breakdown
age: 30
english language: 20
level of education: 15
australia study requirement: 5
regional australian study: 5

is there any chance to get invite for visa 189? thank you


----------



## zali10

Sifreh said:


> Yes... I think her name was Cynthia..
> Just saw on immitracker that 2 ppl from Nov and August got their grants today.. so they are clearing the backlog first... Humara bhi time aayega.. soon
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Mine was Kath, so the problem is with the day 

I got CO on 14 March only afterward.


----------



## Navni

Sifreh said:


> zali10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows, same here. I lodged on 14 Dec and received CO on 18 March. I agree with being the most unlucky day. Perhaps the officer on the day was the same person! anzsco 233512.
> 
> Where you got CO from Adelaide?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... I think her name was Cynthia..
> Just saw on immitracker that 2 ppl from Nov and August got their grants today.. so they are clearing the backlog first... Humara bhi time aayega.. soon
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes ! You are right.Lets Hope for the best.
Soon enough.
Good luck


----------



## Navni

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the interview call from CO.If your provided number didn’t work and CO tried to contact you.
Do they send an email regarding same ? 
Or they won’t contact again on call ?

Just thinking about the possibilities of delay.Haven’t received any call yet !


----------



## simarjeet8567

Sifreh said:


> I did get an employment verification call 10 days back though... The call went well so the wait has become even more unbearable now... As people told me that they usually got the grant the very next day after the verification... Don't know what's holding up in my case...
> 
> Wish we get our grants soon.. the wait has definitely been one of the hardest times of my life
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


What types of questions does they generally ask for employment verification?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Neela

Hello Members,
I filed my EOI in feb 2019 while I was on a deputation in UK but since april I have moved to a diff country. I have not got an invite yet, should i update my EOI to reflect change in address?


----------



## intruder_

Neela said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I filed my EOI in feb 2019 while I was on a deputation in UK but since april I have moved to a diff country. I have not got an invite yet, should i update my EOI to reflect change in address?


Which country had you put in usual country of residence while submitting the EOI?


----------



## Neela

intruder_ said:


> Which country had you put in usual country of residence while submitting the EOI?


Deputed Country UK was mentioned as usual country as i was living there for a year


----------



## NB

Neela said:


> Hello Members,
> I filed my EOI in feb 2019 while I was on a deputation in UK but since april I have moved to a diff country. I have not got an invite yet, should i update my EOI to reflect change in address?


You should

Cheers


----------



## Sifreh

simarjeet8567 said:


> What types of questions does they generally ask for employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


General questions like when u joined the organization, what's ur designation, ur role and responsibilities, your salary, etc etc

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_

Neela said:


> Deputed Country UK was mentioned as usual country as i was living there for a year


You should certainly change it to the country where you will be.


----------



## kimmy3701

intruder_ said:


> Neela said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deputed Country UK was mentioned as usual country as i was living there for a year
> 
> 
> 
> You should certainly change it to the country where you will be.
Click to expand...

Hi Intruder,

When can i expect my grant? lodgement date : 26 Feb 2019 in ICT security Specialist. I have added all the docs for me and my spouse.


----------



## Dubey

Congratulations Ravi..All telhe efforts you have put in is worth...Kudos to You..Will meet soon sometime in Aus


----------



## Dubey

Usually Grants comes in the range of 3 to 4 months in case no query has raised by case officer..in you r case it looks like it's more than 8 months..any specific reason for delay...? You can wait till 5th July ..by that time you may get Grant..


----------



## Dubey

Congratulations Sumit... Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

When I lodged on 01st March I got a pop up that please upload all mandatory documents. 

There was a remarks field on which I mentioned "we are expecting a child and due date is Aug 2019".

As per one of the posts before the applicant had the similar case and got co contact for wife medicals. 

I didn't get any CO contact yet. Is this a cause of worry? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## priteshb09

*Maximum time period for Immigration Officer to provide a Grant*

Hi Experts,

I had lodged my application on 19-August-2018. Till date received 3 CO Contact's. The last(3rd) CO contact was on 6-April-2019 for Spouse Functional English. Still have not received any further update on the process. Can anyone help me with the maximum time period the Immigration Officers take to provide grant for Visa 189. Do they have any max time period like they need to close a case in max 12months or so?


----------



## kimmy3701

priteshb09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 19-August-2018. Till date received 3 CO Contact's. The last(3rd) CO contact was on 6-April-2019 for Spouse Functional English. Still have not received any further update on the process. Can anyone help me with the maximum time period the Immigration Officers take to provide grant for Visa 189. Do they have any max time period like they need to close a case in max 12months or so?


Approx 60-75 days after CO contact, you either get a grant or another CO query


----------



## Sifreh

priteshb09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I had lodged my application on 19-August-2018. Till date received 3 CO Contact's. The last(3rd) CO contact was on 6-April-2019 for Spouse Functional English. Still have not received any further update on the process. Can anyone help me with the maximum time period the Immigration Officers take to provide grant for Visa 189. Do they have any max time period like they need to close a case in max 12months or so?


OMG... Since August?? Didn't you mail them a once global processing timeline crossed ?? 
What is your anzsco code ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

saurabhpluto said:


> When I lodged on 01st March I got a pop up that please upload all mandatory documents.
> 
> There was a remarks field on which I mentioned "we are expecting a child and due date is Aug 2019".
> 
> As per one of the posts before the applicant had the similar case and got co contact for wife medicals.
> 
> I didn't get any CO contact yet. Is this a cause of worry?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


This error usually comes when we miss any head to upload the document. Me too got this error. Refer https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2019-a-875.html#post14852568

Moreover, as long as you are supporting your VISA application with all important facts and evidence documents. There is nothing to worry as you have already done with the Fees.

In addition, once you welcome your new born baby you must update the details or check with someone more experienced on this portal


----------



## priteshb09

Sifreh said:


> OMG... Since August?? Didn't you mail them a once global processing timeline crossed ??
> What is your anzsco code ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I did not mail them as my agent said we will get a standard reply saying it is in process and will get back to you when finalized. My anzsco score is 261312 (Developer Programmer). Any max days when I shall get a reply?


----------



## saurabhpluto

vinay_1187 said:


> This error usually comes when we miss any head to upload the document. Me too got this error. Refer https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2019-a-875.html#post14852568
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, as long as you are supporting your VISA application with all important facts and evidence documents. There is nothing to worry as you have already done with the Fees.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, once you welcome your new born baby you must update the details or check with someone more experienced on this portal


I uploaded all docs other than pcc and meds since waiting for new born. 

There was one post on the same case. He got a co contact for wife medicals. I didn't get any

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

priteshb09 said:


> I did not mail them as my agent said we will get a standard reply saying it is in process and will get back to you when finalized. My anzsco score is 261312 (Developer Programmer). Any max days when I shall get a reply?


I am not aware of that but application says that processing of your application will take 6-7 months so even I am waiting ...once 7 month mark crosses, will mail them 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## priteshb09

Sifreh said:


> I am not aware of that but application says that processing of your application will take 6-7 months so even I am waiting ...once 7 month mark crosses, will mail them
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


My application also mentioned 6 to 7 months but now its almost 10months:noidea:


----------



## Krishna1233

Hi All,

Is there any whatsapp group of peoplewho moved to sydney/ Melbourne with 189 

And also any group for jobs in sydney 

Pls let me know as I would like to join the group

Thanks
Kanth


----------



## darkness49

Dear experts,
Do i need to prepare and lodge a new Police Clearence check up from my birth country as me and my wife lodged our application in november 16 th. Got CO contacted twice. Just wanna avoid third CO contact. As my police clearence certificate has already been expired,while my application was processing


----------



## sheikh359

Its my pleasure to announce that we (family of three) have been granted the PR. The details are undermentioned. 

A big Thank you to all respected members. I really appreciate all the help and support provided.

Visa class 189
ANZSCO code 233211
EOI submitted 22 Feb 2018 (65 points)
EOI Updated 10 Nov 2018 (70 points)
ITA 11 Dec 2018
Visa lodged 08 Jan 2019
PCC Feb 2019
Application update Mar 2019 (baby's birth notification)
CO Contact 03 Apr 2019 (request for medicals and baby's passport)
Reponded to CO 25 Apr 2019
Granted 06 Jun 2019
IED April 2020


----------



## Navni

Navni said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zali10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows, same here. I lodged on 14 Dec and received CO on 18 March. I agree with being the most unlucky day. Perhaps the officer on the day was the same person! anzsco 233512.
> 
> Where you got CO from Adelaide?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... I think her name was Cynthia..
> Just saw on immitracker that 2 ppl from Nov and August got their grants today.. so they are clearing the backlog first... Humara bhi time aayega.. soon
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ! You are right.Lets Hope for the best.
> Soon enough.
> Good luck
Click to expand...


Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.

The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.

I would like to send positivity and good luck to those in need.
Everyone out here has worked hard for it.The wait is indeed frustrating but hard work is eventually paid off.

Hope you get your grants soon.x


----------



## Navni

Alas ! The Wait is over.

Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.

The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.

I would like to send positivity and good luck to those in need.
Everyone out here has worked hard for it.The wait is indeed frustrating but hard work is eventually paid off.

Hope you get your grants soon.x


----------



## Navni

Navni said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I was sponsored on 457 visa which was valid till Mar 2022. I had resigned my organisation in Nov, 2018 under some circumstances and then I had applied for 189 skilled independent visa with 75 points on 3 Dec, 2018.
> I got the invitation on 11 Dec,2018 and was granted Bridging visa A on 14 Dec, 2018.
> 
> I wanted to travel and hence applied for bridging visa B to leave and come back to Australia.I was granted Bridging Visa B as well until May,2019.
> 
> I came back to Australia this month in May,2019 and was looking for work. It looks like my visa status is complicated and hence have trouble getting a job.
> 
> VEVO shows that my 457 sponsorship visa is still active which will finish in March,2022 but I finished work with them in Nov, 2018. On my granted Bridging VISA A, it states inactive-active after 457 visa expiry in MARCH,2022.
> 
> I reached out to my old organisation to cancel my sponsored 457 visa so that my Bridging Visa A can become active.
> 
> I don't understand that what is my current visa status then and what happens if my employer cancels my 457 visa, will I be on bridging visa A or Bridging visa E ?
> 
> Also, if I wasn't on bridging Visa A this whole time, why DIBP granted me Bridging Visa B ?
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation, please suggest here.
> 
> Really need your inputs.
> I don't want to leave Australia and have followed every process to abide by the rules here.
> 
> Thank you in Advance.



Finally ! The grant came through.Good luck !


----------



## vinay_1187

sheikh359 said:


> Its my pleasure to announce that we (family of three) have been granted the PR. The details are undermentioned.
> 
> A big Thank you to all respected members. I really appreciate all the help and support provided.
> 
> Visa class 189
> ANZSCO code 233211
> EOI submitted 22 Feb 2018 (65 points)
> EOI Updated 10 Nov 2018 (70 points)
> ITA 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged 08 Jan 2019
> PCC Feb 2019
> Application update Mar 2019 (baby's birth notification)
> CO Contact 03 Apr 2019 (request for medicals and baby's passport)
> Reponded to CO 25 Apr 2019
> Granted 06 Jun 2019
> IED April 2020


Many Many Congrats brother.


----------



## vinay_1187

saurabhpluto said:


> I uploaded all docs other than pcc and meds since waiting for new born.
> 
> There was one post on the same case. He got a co contact for wife medicals. I didn't get any
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


It is OK to hold medical till the time HAP ID is produced or CO request. Why did not you upload the PCC what stops you dear.


----------



## vikrshar

Congratulation buddy!!!



sheikh359 said:


> Its my pleasure to announce that we (family of three) have been granted the PR. The details are undermentioned.
> 
> A big Thank you to all respected members. I really appreciate all the help and support provided.
> 
> Visa class 189
> ANZSCO code 233211
> EOI submitted 22 Feb 2018 (65 points)
> EOI Updated 10 Nov 2018 (70 points)
> ITA 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged 08 Jan 2019
> PCC Feb 2019
> Application update Mar 2019 (baby's birth notification)
> CO Contact 03 Apr 2019 (request for medicals and baby's passport)
> Reponded to CO 25 Apr 2019
> Granted 06 Jun 2019
> IED April 2020


----------



## saurabhpluto

vinay_1187 said:


> It is OK to hold medical till the time HAP ID is produced or CO request. Why did not you upload the PCC what stops you dear.


Good question. 

Pcc inpacts ied and hence not uploaded

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Navni

sheikh359 said:


> Its my pleasure to announce that we (family of three) have been granted the PR. The details are undermentioned.
> 
> A big Thank you to all respected members. I really appreciate all the help and support provided.
> 
> Visa class 189
> ANZSCO code 233211
> EOI submitted 22 Feb 2018 (65 points)
> EOI Updated 10 Nov 2018 (70 points)
> ITA 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged 08 Jan 2019
> PCC Feb 2019
> Application update Mar 2019 (baby's birth notification)
> CO Contact 03 Apr 2019 (request for medicals and baby's passport)
> Reponded to CO 25 Apr 2019
> Granted 06 Jun 2019
> IED April 2020


A lucky day for both of us.Congrats !
Must be a relief for you.

Received my grant today as well.


----------



## rohit.rickyy

congrats


----------



## priteshb09

Navni said:


> Finally ! The grant came through.Good luck !


Congratulations..lane:


----------



## priteshb09

Krishna1233 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group of peoplewho moved to sydney/ Melbourne with 189
> 
> And also any group for jobs in sydney
> 
> Pls let me know as I would like to join the group
> 
> Thanks
> Kanth


Hi Kanth,

Can you take an initiative to create a whatsapp group. Share the link so that we can have those ppl who are moving to australia in 2019. Helping each other with accommodation and jobs. :whoo:


----------



## zali10

Navni said:


> Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.
> 
> The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.
> 
> I would like to send positivity and good luck to those in need.
> Everyone out here has worked hard for it.The wait is indeed frustrating but hard work is eventually paid off.
> 
> Hope you get your grants soon.x


Congrats Navni.


----------



## Navni

zali10 said:


> Navni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.
> 
> The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.
> 
> I would like to send positivity and good luck to those in need.
> Everyone out here has worked hard for it.The wait is indeed frustrating but hard work is eventually paid off.
> 
> Hope you get your grants soon.x
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Navni.
Click to expand...

Thank you Zali. Good luck to you !


----------



## ssankhe1

priteshb09 said:


> Hi Kanth,
> 
> Can you take an initiative to create a whatsapp group. Share the link so that we can have those ppl who are moving to australia in 2019. Helping each other with accommodation and jobs. :whoo:


Lets create one for us, so we all can coordinate, and discuss next steps there


----------



## hoandang

Hi, I'm on 457 visa which is valid until Feb 2020 and waiting for 189 to be granted. I assume I will get granted before 2020 so will 189 automatically supersede 457 once I get the 189? Or do I have inform DHA to suspend my 457?


----------



## NB

hoandang said:


> Hi, I'm on 457 visa which is valid until Feb 2020 and waiting for 189 to be granted. I assume I will get granted before 2020 so will 189 automatically supersede 457 once I get the 189? Or do I have inform DHA to suspend my 457?


The moment a new visa is issued, all previous visas stand cancelled automatically 

So You don’t have to inform the department 

But inform your employer asap so that they can stop paying the 457 levy for you

Cheers


----------



## Sifreh

Navni said:


> Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.
> 
> The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.
> 
> I would like to send positivity and good luck to those in need.
> Everyone out here has worked hard for it.The wait is indeed frustrating but hard work is eventually paid off.
> 
> Hope you get your grants soon.x


Great news!!! Congratulations Navni... Wish u the best for ur future 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

sheikh359 said:


> Its my pleasure to announce that we (family of three) have been granted the PR. The details are undermentioned.
> 
> A big Thank you to all respected members. I really appreciate all the help and support provided.
> 
> Visa class 189
> ANZSCO code 233211
> EOI submitted 22 Feb 2018 (65 points)
> EOI Updated 10 Nov 2018 (70 points)
> ITA 11 Dec 2018
> Visa lodged 08 Jan 2019
> PCC Feb 2019
> Application update Mar 2019 (baby's birth notification)
> CO Contact 03 Apr 2019 (request for medicals and baby's passport)
> Reponded to CO 25 Apr 2019
> Granted 06 Jun 2019
> IED April 2020


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmzzz

*Client Feedback*

Hi all,

I have just submitted a complaint(via client feedback) intending in getting some response/explanation to DOHA's persecution (grant)methodology. Hope I get something positive out of it(long as case officer doesn't take it personal).

The reason being it seems absurd to me as they put lives on hold without giving any solid reason as to why they delay some applications over the others. I would be less concerned if I haven't had 2 CO contacts requesting for "more" information which was essentially almost irrelevant of the legitimacy of my case. I would also be less concerned if the info asked had been actually something questioning the integrity of my case(such as relationship evidence, PCCs etc). So, what's frustrating is why would it take months for a CO to verify "request for more info" which is nothing to be verified. 

I hope it goes forward more like a proposal to rectify nature of process OR just give me an explanation rather than a usual "automated response"

Rant finish.

-visa lodged: 1 Nov 18
last CO: 16 Apr


----------



## SG

ahmzzz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just submitted a complaint(via client feedback) intending in getting some response/explanation to DOHA's persecution (grant)methodology. Hope I get something positive out of it(long as case officer doesn't take it personal).
> 
> The reason being it seems absurd to me as they put lives on hold without giving any solid reason as to why they delay some applications over the others. I would be less concerned if I haven't had 2 CO contacts requesting for "more" information which was essentially almost irrelevant of the legitimacy of my case. I would also be less concerned if the info asked had been actually something questioning the integrity of my case(such as relationship evidence, PCCs etc). So, what's frustrating is why would it take months for a CO to verify "request for more info" which is nothing to be verified.
> 
> I hope it goes forward more like a proposal to rectify nature of process OR just give me an explanation rather than a usual "automated response"
> 
> Rant finish.
> 
> -visa lodged: 1 Nov 18
> last CO: 16 Apr


Hope you get your Grant soon ahmzzz


----------



## NB

ahmzzz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just submitted a complaint(via client feedback) intending in getting some response/explanation to DOHA's persecution (grant)methodology. Hope I get something positive out of it(long as case officer doesn't take it personal).
> 
> The reason being it seems absurd to me as they put lives on hold without giving any solid reason as to why they delay some applications over the others. I would be less concerned if I haven't had 2 CO contacts requesting for "more" information which was essentially almost irrelevant of the legitimacy of my case. I would also be less concerned if the info asked had been actually something questioning the integrity of my case(such as relationship evidence, PCCs etc). So, what's frustrating is why would it take months for a CO to verify "request for more info" which is nothing to be verified.
> 
> I hope it goes forward more like a proposal to rectify nature of process OR just give me an explanation rather than a usual "automated response"
> 
> Rant finish.
> 
> -visa lodged: 1 Nov 18
> last CO: 16 Apr


I would be really surprised if you get any meaningful reply to your feedback 

Please do post the reply

Cheers


----------



## ranaumair8007

Hi All,

If my overseas PCC is expiring this month, should I get a new one already in place as I have not been contacted by CO and I am onshore

It will take time for the new one to come if I request from the date in case he request, or should I just leave it


Invitation - 11 FEB 2019
Lodged 189 - 12 FEB 2019
263111
Onshore

75 points - Computer Network and System Engineer


----------



## NB

ranaumair8007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If my overseas PCC is expiring this month, should I get a new one already in place as I have not been contacted by CO and I am onshore
> 
> It will take time for the new one to come if I request from the date in case he request, or should I just leave it
> 
> 
> Invitation - 11 FEB 2019
> Lodged 189 - 12 FEB 2019
> 263111
> Onshore
> 
> 75 points - Computer Network and System Engineer


How much time does it take ?
What’s the charges ?

Cheers


----------



## abhinavraiden123

Krishna1233 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group of peoplewho moved to sydney/ Melbourne with 189
> 
> And also any group for jobs in sydney
> 
> Pls let me know as I would like to join the group
> 
> Thanks
> Kanth


I have created a group. Please pm me with your number so that I can add you guys in.


----------



## wandererstyle

*whatsapp group 189 sydney*



abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have created a group. Please pm me with your number so that I can add you guys in.


Hi there,

Just PM'd you my no. pls do add me to the group.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

priteshb09 said:


> Krishna1233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group of peoplewho moved to sydney/ Melbourne with 189
> 
> And also any group for jobs in sydney
> 
> Pls let me know as I would like to join the group
> 
> Thanks
> Kanth
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kanth,
> 
> Can you take an initiative to create a whatsapp group. Share the link so that we can have those ppl who are moving to australia in 2019. Helping each other with accommodation and jobs.
Click to expand...

I have created a WhatsApp group for the same with some people awaiting the grant. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Please feel free to join and enhance the group to make our life easier 😁😁


----------



## abhinavraiden123

wandererstyle said:


> abhinavgpillai123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have created a group. Please pm me with your number so that I can add you guys in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Just PM'd you my no. pls do add me to the group.
Click to expand...

I have added you to the group.


----------



## kp2018

How to ping you


----------



## priteshb09

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have created a WhatsApp group for the same with some people awaiting the grant.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
> 
> Please feel free to join and enhance the group to make our life easier 😁😁


I have P.M you my number. Please add me to the group. All those who have received grant or waiting for grant pls add yourself. We can get in touch and help each others selflessly to find job, accommodation etc.


----------



## Sifreh

NB said:


> I would be really surprised if you get any meaningful reply to your feedback
> 
> 
> 
> Please do post the reply
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

Need your suggestion...
Just checked that the status of my application is still 'received' after almost 6 months of lodgement and 1 co contact in March to which I replied in March only...
Isn't it strange ?? Shouldn't it be 'further assessment' or something else ?? Something wrong with my application?
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ranaumair8007

NB said:


> How much time does it take ?
> What’s the charges ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Charges are not much but it will take 5-10 working days in Pakistan as the previous one was collected by my family as I am in Sydney, and then was mailed to me which will take another 5 days.

I want to know what are the chances he would ask for it so I can get it arrange before in hand.

Thanks


----------



## abhinavraiden123

I have added all the people in who PMed me to the Whatsapp group.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

kp2018 said:


> How to ping you


Go to my profile and message me your number.


----------



## priteshb09

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have added all the people in who PMed me to the Whatsapp group.


Thank you Abhinav.


----------



## NB

ranaumair8007 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Charges are not much but it will take 5-10 working days in Pakistan as the previous one was collected by my family as I am in Sydney, and then was mailed to me which will take another 5 days.
> 
> I want to know what are the chances he would ask for it so I can get it arrange before in hand.
> 
> Thanks


Why do you want it mailed?
They can just scan it in Pakistan and send you the scan copy

No one can predict what the co will do 

If you want to be proactive, get a fresh one and upload it

Cheers


----------



## samurai_sam

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Go to my profile and message me your number.


I am not getting the option to PM you. I am a new member. Any other option?


----------



## kp2018

*same here*



samurai_sam said:


> I am not getting the option to PM you. I am a new member. Any other option?


same here


----------



## samurai_sam

Looks like new members need to have 5 posts before they can get the PM option.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

samurai_sam said:


> I am not getting the option to PM you. I am a new member. Any other option?


In this post, left click on "abhinavgpillai123" (member name) in the brown area above this box, it will give you the option to send private message.


----------



## SanjaySurii

A small question - My application status shows 'Further Assessment' since the CO contacted me sometime in Feb 2019 for some additional documents and I had submitted in March 2019. My official designation got changed because of some new job codes related to Agile from Sr. Consultant to Product Manager. 

1. Do i need to submit from 1023 again to intimate this change? Yes or No

If Yes, will it delay my grant?
If No, what should i tell the person in Employment Verification call?


----------



## samurai_sam

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> samurai_sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not getting the option to PM you. I am a new member. Any other option?
> 
> 
> 
> In this post, left click on "abhinavgpillai123" (member name) in the brown area above this box, it will give you the option to send private message.
Click to expand...

I have already tried it. It says no permission to send PM.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

samurai_sam said:


> I have already tried it. It says no permission to send PM.


I have sent a add to contact request. Please accept them.


----------



## NB

SanjaySurii said:


> A small question - My application status shows 'Further Assessment' since the CO contacted me sometime in Feb 2019 for some additional documents and I had submitted in March 2019. My official designation got changed because of some new job codes related to Agile from Sr. Consultant to Product Manager.
> 
> 1. Do i need to submit from 1023 again to intimate this change? Yes or No
> 
> If Yes, will it delay my grant?
> If No, what should i tell the person in Employment Verification call?


1. It’s best to inform the co of your new designation 
It’s done vide form 1022 and not 1023
Easier method is using the update us link in the Immiaccount and filling the details 

2. It should not

Cheers


----------



## SanjaySurii

Whoa!
That was lightning fast response. Thank you very much!


----------



## SanjaySurii

NB said:


> 1. It’s best to inform the co of your new designation
> It’s done vide form 1022 and not 1023
> Easier method is using the update us link in the Immiaccount and filling the details
> 
> 2. It should not
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, asked this question a little too soon. I should have checked earlier before posting.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/job-situation

This link says not required to inform unless it's employer sponsored. What do you think?


----------



## SanjaySurii

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have sent a add to contact request. Please accept them.


Can you send me the request please too?


----------



## abhinavraiden123

SanjaySurii said:


> Can you send me the request please too?


Done. Please check.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> SanjaySurii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me the request please too?
> 
> 
> 
> Done. Please check.
Click to expand...

I have added.


----------



## ssankhe1

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have added.


please add me too- couldnt find the PM option


----------



## bala.g

Hi Abhinav,
Can you please send me the request too?
Thanks,
Balaji


----------



## bala.g

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have added.


Hi Abhinav,
Can you please send me the request too?

Thanks,
Balaji


----------



## rohit.rickyy

After searching a lot ,I am creating a new whatsapp group for people who are moving to Australia This June onwards . We can help each other with Job postings and other such queries .
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## abhinavraiden123

bala.g said:


> Hi Abhinav,
> Can you please send me the request too?
> Thanks,
> Balaji


Done.

For others, if you are unable to PM me, it means you will have to change your privacy settings to allow you to receive message from others. To change your privacy settings, go to your profile> Click on "Quick Links Tab"> From the drop down, Click "User Control Panel" > Click on "Profile Privacy" on the left panel > Set "Visitor Messages" to "Everyone". Now you should be able to PM me.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

rohit.rickyy said:


> After searching a lot ,I am creating a new whatsapp group for people who are moving to Australia This June onwards . We can help each other with Job postings and other such queries .
> <*SNIP*>


We have created one and has many members already. We will be happy if you join us. Please PM me your phone number.


----------



## hoandang

Sifreh said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Need your suggestion...
> Just checked that the status of my application is still 'received' after almost 6 months of lodgement and 1 co contact in March to which I replied in March only...
> Isn't it strange ?? Shouldn't it be 'further assessment' or something else ?? Something wrong with my application?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Re-up this question as I also want to know about this case.

Btw guys, would you mind to put your whatsapp or whatever in the private conversation as this thread is about *189 Visa Lodge/Grant*, pages after pages are all about sharing unnecessary messages. Thanks appreciate it.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

hoandang said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NB
> 
> Need your suggestion...
> Just checked that the status of my application is still 'received' after almost 6 months of lodgement and 1 co contact in March to which I replied in March only...
> Isn't it strange ?? Shouldn't it be 'further assessment' or something else ?? Something wrong with my application?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Re-up this question as I also want to know about this case.
> 
> Btw guys, would you mind to put your whatsapp or whatever in the private conversation as this thread is about *189 Visa Lodge/Grant*, pages after pages are all about sharing unnecessary messages. Thanks appreciate it.
Click to expand...

Agreed.. But there was some issues to send private message and we can't communicate otherwise. Thats why I gave them a remedy to get over the private message issue.


----------



## kp2018

Could you please ping me if possible. I am not able to enable that setting as I am new to this site and do not have enough permission.


----------



## ASD 1995

Sifreh said:


> I did get an employment verification call 10 days back though... The call went well so the wait has become even more unbearable now... As people told me that they usually got the grant the very next day after the verification... Don't know what's holding up in my case...
> 
> Wish we get our grants soon.. the wait has definitely been one of the hardest times of my life
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Could you please let me know what did they asked for employment verification??


----------



## ASD 1995

tinks2 said:


> Hi everyone just need suggestion that I have submitted my 189 visa application on 18th August 2018 as an General Accountant on 85 points. First CO contact was for Statutory declaration on 5th of November as the child were infant at the time of the passport. Second CO contact for Statutory declaration again on 19th November 2018. Then I called them on 10th of Janaury about the progress of my application. Third CO contact the next day after my call. Employment interview were conducted over the phone for about good half an hour.Answered all his questions and also he confirmed from my employer here in Australia.
> 
> Now it's been 9 months and 12 days completed today and after interview it's been 4 months and 12 days already.
> 
> Should I contact them about the progress of my application. If yes should I call them or email to check the progress of my application??
> 
> Looking forward to hear from experts.


Hi,

Could you please let me know what all questions did they asked in the interview


----------



## Sifreh

hoandang said:


> Re-up this question as I also want to know about this case.
> 
> Btw guys, would you mind to put your whatsapp or whatever in the private conversation as this thread is about *189 Visa Lodge/Grant*, pages after pages are all about sharing unnecessary messages. Thanks appreciate it.


No point dude... Nobody wants to answer this question.. I asked the same question around 2 weeks back also... So I assume nobody knows...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak4388

Dude there is nothing you could do. It's up to them, whenever they find it ok to grant the PR they do. Your calls or emails will be overlooked. 
Anyway it's wierd that even if individuals have similar profile, same job code: some of them get grant in 28 days while others have to wait for long time.
But still we need to be positive and wait for our grants.


----------



## Sifreh

deepak4388 said:


> Dude there is nothing you could do. It's up to them, whenever they find it ok to grant the PR they do. Your calls or emails will be overlooked.
> Anyway it's wierd that even if individuals have similar profile, same job code: some of them get grant in 28 days while others have to wait for long time.
> But still we need to be positive and wait for our grants.


Obviously it's up to them but my question was that if it is normal for status of the application to stay 'received' even after 6 months of lodgement and 1 co contact...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sczachariah

Sifreh said:


> Obviously it's up to them but my question was that if it is normal for status of the application to stay 'received' even after 6 months of lodgement and 1 co contact...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




IMO the only thing certain with DHA is uncertainty. Nothing seems normal with the way they work. We have no other option but to expect the worst, so that something that comes our way will be sweeter.

To answer your question, yes. There is no hard fast rule that the status changes properly through well defined phases. All depends on the way CO’s work.


----------



## samurai_sam

As per the official IMMI status guide, the status should show 'further assessment' after replying to a CO contact.


----------



## deepak4388

But apparently nothing happens as per their official guidelines and hence this should not be of any concern . The CO must have forgotten to change the status.


----------



## Sifreh

sczachariah said:


> IMO the only thing certain with DHA is uncertainty. Nothing seems normal with the way they work. We have no other option but to expect the worst, so that something that comes our way will be sweeter.
> 
> To answer your question, yes. There is no hard fast rule that the status changes properly through well defined phases. All depends on the way CO’s work.


Thanks dude... At least u replied...

This whole experience has left me bitter as despite being invited to apply for Visa and submitting ALL the documents to the best of my ability, my case is held up for a reason I am not aware of... I was told that DIBP is very reasonable and ask for further documents whenever in doubt but just to wait and wait without any idea of my application is so unfair.. they need to realize that it affects lives...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## samurai_sam

deepak4388 said:


> But apparently nothing happens as per their official guidelines and hence this should not be of any concern . The CO must have forgotten to change the status.


Hope they are at-least following the official visa processing timelines.


----------



## sczachariah

Sifreh said:


> Thanks dude... At least u replied...
> 
> This whole experience has left me bitter as despite being invited to apply for Visa and submitting ALL the documents to the best of my ability, my case is held up for a reason I am not aware of... I was told that DIBP is very reasonable and ask for further documents whenever in doubt but just to wait and wait without any idea of my application is so unfair.. they need to realize that it affects lives...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




I feel your pain and most of us go through the same pain with literally our lives on hold at so many fronts. All we can do is to uphold to the positivity in life and wait it out.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

sczachariah said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's up to them but my question was that if it is normal for status of the application to stay 'received' even after 6 months of lodgement and 1 co contact...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the only thing certain with DHA is uncertainty. Nothing seems normal with the way they work. We have no other option but to expect the worst, so that something that comes our way will be sweeter.
> 
> To answer your question, yes. There is no hard fast rule that the status changes properly through well defined phases. All depends on the way CO’s work.
Click to expand...

I hope DHA makes things more transparent so that we are aware of the things happening at the other end. 

In all the cases that I know, the status will be in "Received" status untill the grant (Finalised" status) for DG. In case of a CO contact in most cases, the application status goes to "Information Requested" and then to "Assessment in progress" after you reply to them untill grant or "Finalised" status. So what happens behind the scenes are completely unknown and there is absolutely no point in worrying and figuring it out. This is like searching for symptoms in the internet and thinking if you have cancer and worrying about it, but in reality it will be nothing. 

I would suggest everyone to forget about the grant after submitting the application and focus on skill building, certifications etc. Grant will definitely come unless it is an exceptional case, but will take time.


----------



## bala.g

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Done.
> 
> For others, if you are unable to PM me, it means you will have to change your privacy settings to allow you to receive message from others. To change your privacy settings, go to your profile> Click on "Quick Links Tab"> From the drop down, Click "User Control Panel" > Click on "Profile Privacy" on the left panel > Set "Visitor Messages" to "Everyone". Now you should be able to PM me.


Thanks Abhinav


----------



## bala.g

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> We have created one and has many members already. We will be happy if you join us. Please PM me your phone number.


Thanks for the initiative,Abhinav


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

Hello Abhinav,
Can you please send me the request too?

Thanks


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Neeraj_Raj said:


> Hello Abhinav,
> 
> Can you please send me the request too?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hey Neeraj, Did you get the Grant recently ? I saw the last one on immitracker with a person name Neeraj so just checking.
If yes, please share the timeline.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Ravi K

*Ravi*

Hi, recently I got CO for my wife functional English, We have got the certificate from the College for her ( MSC degree for 2 years) and attached. Is that fine or do they need anything else? Just want to check if anybody did like this.

Thanks


----------



## Ravi K

tinks2 said:


> I had three CO contacts.
> (1) Ist Contact for Statutory Declaration due to facial appearance different on the passport for my son.
> (2) 2nd Contact again for Statutory Declaration Need to be provided by Permanent resident or Australian Citizen.
> (3)Third Contact Employment Interview


Could you please confirm if you got all the 3 queries at the same time or on different dates. What is the third one - Contact employment interview ? means what?


----------



## rags12

Navni said:


> Fellas ! I have been delighted to inform you that I have been granted Residency today.
> 
> The hardships of long time is over.My visa status is not complicated anymore ! Wow ! This thought itself gives a relief.
> 
> I would like to send positivity and good luck to those in need.
> Everyone out here has worked hard for it.The wait is indeed frustrating but hard work is eventually paid off.
> 
> Hope you get your grants soon.x


Congratulations Navin!


----------



## rags12

Hi Experts,

Will it be logical to think that the pace of grants being approved or applications being looked into will increase after start of new Aus financial year from 1st July? Since the Immigration visas cap is reset.

Thanks.


----------



## NB

rags12 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Will it be logical to think that the pace of grants being approved or applications being looked into will increase after start of new Aus financial year from 1st July? Since the Immigration visas cap is reset.
> 
> Thanks.


No harm in being optimistic , but don’t take decisions assuming a faster grant 

Cheers


----------



## abhinavraiden123

rags12 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Will it be logical to think that the pace of grants being approved or applications being looked into will increase after start of new Aus financial year from 1st July? Since the Immigration visas cap is reset.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes even I had that thought. Atleast logically that should be the case.


----------



## sridharsahu08

Hi, 

I am currently residing in USA- Arizona state, I had Indian PCC and FBI clearance attached in my application which was submitted on 6th March. 

I USA-State PCC mandatory ? Please suggest what to do. I read ssankhe1 case and wanted to prevent any delays

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## farhan125

Hi, 

I had submitted all my Police Clearance in my application but still they asked me for the latest one even though it did not expired. My suggestion is to wait for the CO officer response as you have done everything you could do. 

Regards


----------



## vinay_1187

Ravi K said:


> Hi, recently I got CO for my wife functional English, We have got the certificate from the College for her ( MSC degree for 2 years) and attached. Is that fine or do they need anything else? Just want to check if anybody did like this.
> 
> Thanks


As long as the medium of examination is mentioned on M.Sc degree it is OK. Otherwise get a certificate from her University\College saying this course was in English Only and Medium of examination was English. I did it for my Wife as well.


----------



## bennyj

Hi friends I am new in forum i got invtn in dec 2018 and submitted On 26 dec 2018 Anyone got the grant for anzco code 261312 for dec or jan invtn thanx


----------



## andy091913

bennyj said:


> Hi friends I am new in forum i got invtn in dec 2018 and submitted On 26 dec 2018 Anyone got the grant for anzco code 261312 for dec or jan invtn thanx


Hi bennyj,

My timeline is similar, visa submitted on 20-Dec, CO contact 1-Apr for PTE score, replied same day and keep waiting until now. ANZCO code 261112.

Andy


----------



## bennyj

Thanx Andy . I think dec submissions start getting grants and hope we will get this month


----------



## ahmzzz

*feedback*



sczachariah said:


> I feel your pain and most of us go through the same pain with literally our lives on hold at so many fronts. All we can do is to uphold to the positivity in life and wait it out.


I am on the same boat, and suggest you both to submit a client feedback complaint as a suggestion/proposal to look into this issue. At least we can let them know how it affects our lives and they may look into improving as they already need a lot improvement in the process. Perhaps a collective feedback might help us all.
P.S. I have submitted my complaint already.


----------



## bennyj

I will do it once their standard time of processing is over wait for few more days hav yu got any feedback of yur complaint


----------



## omkar13

andy091913 said:


> Hi bennyj,
> 
> My timeline is similar, visa submitted on 20-Dec, CO contact 1-Apr for PTE score, replied same day and keep waiting until now. ANZCO code 261112.
> 
> Andy


Hi bennyj and andy091913,

I have a similar timeline -
Application 28 Dec 2018
Co contact 1 Apr 2019 ( Spouse proof) - Replied same date. 
Waiting....layball:

It seems we are on a same boat  
I believe it wont be long for us to get the golden email since many applicant in immitrackers are getting grant for April CO contacts. Best of luck!!


----------



## bennyj

omkar13 said:


> andy091913 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bennyj,
> 
> My timeline is similar, visa submitted on 20-Dec, CO contact 1-Apr for PTE score, replied same day and keep waiting until now. ANZCO code 261112.
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bennyj and andy091913,
> 
> I have a similar timeline -
> Application 28 Dec 2018
> Co contact 1 Apr 2019 ( Spouse proof) - Replied same date.
> Waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems we are on a same boat 😛
> I believe it wont be long for us to get the golden email since many applicant in immitrackers are getting grant for April CO contacts. Best of luck!!
Click to expand...


Thanks buddy keep on updating I got co contact on mar 28.hope fr best


----------



## ahmzzz

sczachariah said:


> I feel your pain and most of us go through the same pain with literally our lives on hold at so many fronts. All we can do is to uphold to the positivity in life and wait it out.





bennyj said:


> I will do it once their standard time of processing is over wait for few more days hav yu got any feedback of yur complaint


Nope, haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## bennyj

ahmzzz said:


> sczachariah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain and most of us go through the same pain with literally our lives on hold at so many fronts. All we can do is to uphold to the positivity in life and wait it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bennyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will do it once their standard time of processing is over wait for few more days hav yu got any feedback of yur complaint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, haven't heard anything back yet.
Click to expand...

Okk even my application status is received even after co contact Dont know why


----------



## abhinavraiden123

bennyj said:


> Okk even my application status is received even after co contact Dont know why


So you mean to say that the status was "Information Requested" during CO contact and then turned to "Application received" status instead of "Assessment in progress" after replying to the CO ?


----------



## nest47

I see Grant cases for lodgement date till Feb 17 in IMMITracker .. but i have not seen Grants reported for Jan and Feb in this Forum..??
Immitracker seems like Synthetic data to me..

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## bennyj

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> So you mean to say that the status was "Information Requested" during CO contact and then turned to "Application received" status instead of "Assessment in progress" after replying to the CO ?


NO my status of application is received from beginning. I have also lodged one complaintto solve issue.
Thanks


----------



## Ali1993

*Grants for Applicants with spouse*

Is there more preference given to applicants with spouse when it comes to Visa invites and grants?
A lot of recent grants are either people who are offshore or have spouse.


----------



## NB

Ali1993 said:


> Is there more preference given to applicants with spouse when it comes to Visa invites and grants?
> A lot of recent grants are either people who are offshore or have spouse.


You can claim 5 extra points for spouse if she is assessed positively under a MLTSSL code and has competent English etc.

After invite, points , Anzsco codes and marital status have no effect on the processing time

Cheers


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

Yes . That's me
Points - 80 
EOI Doe- 08-01-2019
Invited - 11-01-2019
Lodged - 14-02-2019
Co Contact - 30-03-2019 (Medicals)
Co Response - 22-04-2019
Grant - 08-06-2019

My original EOI was with 70 point with DOE of June 2018 but not invite. After clearing PTE with 79+, the score bumped to 80 and got invited.


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

Sorry, the above post was in responsive to eramitsingh1985 query. Guess I mess up somewhere in responding.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Neeraj_Raj said:


> Yes . That's me
> 
> Points - 80
> 
> EOI Doe- 08-01-2019
> 
> Invited - 11-01-2019
> 
> Lodged - 14-02-2019
> 
> Co Contact - 30-03-2019 (Medicals)
> 
> Co Response - 22-04-2019
> 
> Grant - 08-06-2019
> 
> 
> 
> My original EOI was with 70 point with DOE of June 2018 but not invite. After clearing PTE with 79+, the score bumped to 80 and got invited.




You have received the Grant in 3.5 months, that’s actually good timeline and how about medicals , you didn’t provided medicals earlier ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## saurabhpluto

Neeraj_Raj said:


> Yes . That's me
> 
> Points - 80
> 
> EOI Doe- 08-01-2019
> 
> Invited - 11-01-2019
> 
> Lodged - 14-02-2019
> 
> Co Contact - 30-03-2019 (Medicals)
> 
> Co Response - 22-04-2019
> 
> Grant - 08-06-2019
> 
> 
> 
> My original EOI was with 70 point with DOE of June 2018 but not invite. After clearing PTE with 79+, the score bumped to 80 and got invited.


Anzsco? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

saurabhpluto said:


> Anzsco?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Its 261313 as per immitracker data.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Kaur preet

No grants reported today


----------



## Sifreh

Today is the first day after a long weekend... They need atleast couple of days to warm up 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Neeraj_Raj said:


> Yes . That's me
> Points - 80
> EOI Doe- 08-01-2019
> Invited - 11-01-2019
> Lodged - 14-02-2019
> Co Contact - 30-03-2019 (Medicals)
> Co Response - 22-04-2019
> Grant - 08-06-2019
> 
> My original EOI was with 70 point with DOE of June 2018 but not invite. After clearing PTE with 79+, the score bumped to 80 and got invited.


Congrats buddy..
Me still waiting. Lodged on 2nd Feb with 80points 261313.... This wait is really frustrating


----------



## ankakkar

Hi Abhinav,

Please can you add me to the contact request as well. I don't have permission to send PM. I need to travel before 31 Oct. Many thanks!

AK

Application Lodged : 6 Dec 2018
Grant : 22 May 2019 (Direct)
IED: 31 Oct 2019


----------



## ankakkar

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> We have created one and has many members already. We will be happy if you join us. Please PM me your phone number.


Hi Abhinav,

Please can you add me to the contact request as well. I don't have permission to send PM. I need to travel before 31 Oct. Many thanks!

AK

Application Lodged : 6 Dec 2018
Grant : 22 May 2019 (Direct)
IED: 31 Oct 2019


----------



## tune4venky

Hello Everyone,

I am from India and I got 189-Visa grant in the mid of May-2019 for myself (primary applicant), my wife & first kid (as dependants). We have a new addition (second kid) to our family recently.

Given this scenario, on what Visa type should I get my second kid to enter into Australia if am planning to travel in the next couple of months? And what is the process for that?

Should I apply the dependant visa right away and what could be the processing time for that?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## saurabhpluto

tune4venky said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am from India and I got 189-Visa grant in the mid of May-2019 for myself (primary applicant), my wife & first kid (as dependants). We have a new addition (second kid) to our family recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Given this scenario, on what Visa type should I get my second kid to enter into Australia if am planning to travel in the next couple of months? And what is the process for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I apply the dependant visa right away and what could be the processing time for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..


I am. Afraid after grant there is an option of child visa which takes around an year to come. Others can correct if I am wrong. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavraiden123

ankakkar said:


> Hi Abhinav,
> 
> Please can you add me to the contact request as well. I don't have permission to send PM. I need to travel before 31 Oct. Many thanks!
> 
> AK
> 
> Application Lodged : 6 Dec 2018
> Grant : 22 May 2019 (Direct)
> IED: 31 Oct 2019


Given you a contact request. Thanks !


----------



## rags12

Neeraj_Raj said:


> Yes . That's me
> Points - 80
> EOI Doe- 08-01-2019
> Invited - 11-01-2019
> Lodged - 14-02-2019
> Co Contact - 30-03-2019 (Medicals)
> Co Response - 22-04-2019
> Grant - 08-06-2019
> 
> My original EOI was with 70 point with DOE of June 2018 but not invite. After clearing PTE with 79+, the score bumped to 80 and got invited.


Congratulations!


----------



## DDouza

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Congrats buddy..
> Me still waiting. Lodged on 2nd Feb with 80points 261313.... This wait is really frustrating


I applied on 1st Feb with 80 points for NSW, 261111 ICT BA.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

tune4venky said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am from India and I got 189-Visa grant in the mid of May-2019 for myself (primary applicant), my wife & first kid (as dependants). We have a new addition (second kid) to our family recently.
> 
> Given this scenario, on what Visa type should I get my second kid to enter into Australia if am planning to travel in the next couple of months? And what is the process for that?
> 
> Should I apply the dependant visa right away and what could be the processing time for that?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Yes, apply for Subclass 101 Child visa right away. After that, apply for visitor visa for your new born. On basis of your child 's PR visa application, mostly he/she will be given a year long visitor visa. 

However, note that if your child is here on visitor visa he/she must have health insurance either from India or from Australia (very expensive). Plus, all people having the PR will be eligible for Medicare, your new born won't be. You are looking at additional cost for GP/vaccinations etc. 

One more thing, once your child 's visa application is ready for decision the child must travel outside Australia until grant.

My recommendation, apply for your newborn 's Subclass 101 Child visa and wait in India until grant is given. I have ready that for new born's the grant is pretty quick, like 1-2 months.


----------



## Johnny1234

Silly question but I’m trying to see if there is any pattern to the day and time of week when one receives the visa grant email? 
My details - lodged (nov 18, 2018), most recent CO contact (11 April 2019). Currently in “Further Assessment” status. 
Anxiously waiting & worried as I see dec 2018 folks getting the grants now.


----------



## NB

Johnny1234 said:


> Silly question but Iâ€™m trying to see if there is any pattern to the day and time of week when one receives the visa grant email?
> My details - lodged (nov 18, 2018), most recent CO contact (11 April 2019). Currently in â€œFurther Assessmentâ€� status.
> Anxiously waiting & worried as I see dec 2018 folks getting the grants now.


You are right..it’s silly

Just don’t focus so much in the grant
You will only get frustrated and depressed 

Cheers


----------



## Johnny1234

NB said:


> You are right..it’s silly
> 
> Just don’t focus so much in the grant
> You will only get frustrated and depressed
> 
> Cheers


True. Based on my details, I should hopefully get it anytime
Now right?


----------



## fireblazerr

Health examination doctor said he sent the results for the baby on the same day but the status on website says "health examination is in progress" . IS there generally a delay in this process?


----------



## abhinavraiden123

Johnny1234 said:


> True. Based on my details, I should hopefully get it anytime
> Now right?


Yes, you will get it soon if that helps. But don't make any plans based on this.


----------



## NB

fireblazerr said:


> Health examination doctor said he sent the results for the baby on the same day but the status on website says "health examination is in progress" . IS there generally a delay in this process?


Yes
There is a delay
It’s normal

Cheers


----------



## NB

Johnny1234 said:


> True. Based on my details, I should hopefully get it anytime
> Now right?


No one can predict a grant 
A member claimed to do so in the recent past, but shut shop after admitting that she was just making wild guesses

Cheers


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

saurabhpluto said:


> anzsco?
> 
> Sent from my redmi note 5 pro using tapatalk


261313


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

eramitsingh1985 said:


> You have received the Grant in 3.5 months, that’s actually good timeline and how about medicals , you didn’t provided medicals earlier ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


No, my wife's passport was expiring in August. So, got it renewed first. By the time I got the new passport, Co contacted for medicals. After CO contact, went for medicals using her new passport.


----------



## SG

Johnny1234 said:


> Silly question but I’m trying to see if there is any pattern to the day and time of week when one receives the visa grant email?
> My details - lodged (nov 18, 2018), most recent CO contact (11 April 2019). Currently in “Further Assessment” status.
> Anxiously waiting & worried as I see dec 2018 folks getting the grants now.



Hi Johnny,

Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. 
Have faith and patience. 
Wish you a speedy Grant soon


----------



## fireblazerr

NB said:


> Yes
> There is a delay
> It’s normal
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB . pleasantly surprised to see grant email today. i had second CO contact just a couple of weeks back so was expecting alteast another 2 months delay for grant. thanks for helping with answering questions.


----------



## SG

fireblazerr said:


> Thanks NB . pleasantly surprised to see grant email today. i had second CO contact just a couple of weeks back so was expecting alteast another 2 months delay for grant. thanks for helping with answering questions.


Congratulations Fireblazerr


----------



## eramitsingh1985

fireblazerr said:


> Thanks NB . pleasantly surprised to see grant email today. i had second CO contact just a couple of weeks back so was expecting alteast another 2 months delay for grant. thanks for helping with answering questions.



Congratulations for your Grant.
Please publish your Timeline !!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Cedness

Hi members,

Just a query, i was contacted by CO on 17th April about the evidence of competent english for me and my partner which was provided with PTE score sheet but unfortunately i forget to send the scores in PTE website.

I shared the score immediately after receiving the email and forwarded the confirmation email to the agent. The agent uploaded the documents only on 10th of May.

I can say that as i have imported the application in my personal immi account.

I know it might sound stupid, but just out of curiosity could experts in the forum answer the following

1.Generally, how long does it takes to get a grant after the CO contact?
2.Does it extends the processing period?
3.My health examination states- "no further action required" does that mean our health examinations are good and nothing needs to be done.
4.As the CO only asked for the evidence of English competency and also send us how to share the PTE score file can we expect rest of the documents are good and we might receive a grant afterwards.

Would appreciate to get responses form the experts and seniors members of the group.

Thank you.


----------



## NB

Cedness said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Just a query, i was contacted by CO on 17th April about the evidence of competent english for me and my partner which was provided with PTE score sheet but unfortunately i forget to send the scores in PTE website.
> 
> I shared the score immediately after receiving the email and forwarded the confirmation email to the agent. The agent uploaded the documents only on 10th of May.
> 
> I can say that as i have imported the application in my personal immi account.
> 
> I know it might sound stupid, but just out of curiosity could experts in the forum answer the following
> 
> 1.Generally, how long does it takes to get a grant after the CO contact?
> 2.Does it extends the processing period?
> 3.My health examination states- "no further action required" does that mean our health examinations are good and nothing needs to be done.
> 4.As the CO only asked for the evidence of English competency and also send us how to share the PTE score file can we expect rest of the documents are good and we might receive a grant afterwards.
> 
> Would appreciate to get responses form the experts and seniors members of the group.
> 
> Thank you.


1. No one can predict.
2. Every CO contact obviously increases the processing period
3. All good
4. That’s a wrong assumption. Many members receive multiple co contact, each time for a different reason 

Cheers


----------



## Cedness

NB said:


> 1. No one can predict.
> 2. Every CO contact obviously increases the processing period
> 3. All good
> 4. That’s a wrong assumption. Many members receive multiple co contact, each time for a different reason
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you for the prompt reply. 

Another question:

I have not claimed any points from my employment but the employment matches the skills, will there be a verification call done for the employment as well?
However, i have claimed points for my partner skills from overseas which was assessed by ACS. Will they conduct a verification of employment even for the secondary applicant. I have heard generally the verification is done for the primary applicants not the secondary or additional applicants.

Thank you.


----------



## rags12

fireblazerr said:


> Thanks NB . pleasantly surprised to see grant email today. i had second CO contact just a couple of weeks back so was expecting alteast another 2 months delay for grant. thanks for helping with answering questions.


Congratulations!


----------



## shank2690

Hi guys I’ve just noticed that in our form 80 which was uploaded already, in the section travel history we have given all our travel details except our home country visits from Australia to India Since we are on-shore applicants. We already had two CO contacts requesting for other information. So does that mean the CO has gone through the form 80 and overlooked the travel part or do we need to need to update the co about the missing information. In that case how can i do that since we have already uploaded the form 80’s.Thanks
Seeking all inputs and suggestions.


----------



## saurabhpluto

shank2690 said:


> Hi guys I’ve just noticed that in our form 80 which was uploaded already, in the section travel history we have given all our travel details except our home country visits from Australia to India Since we are on-shore applicants. We already had two CO contacts requesting for other information. So does that mean the CO has gone through the form 80 and overlooked the travel part or do we need to need to update the co about the missing information. In that case how can i do that since we have already uploaded the form 80’s.Thanks
> Seeking all inputs and suggestions.


Update the form 80 and upload it. File name should have date. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shank2690

Thanks so I just have to upload a new form 80 also mentioning that date of upload on the file?


----------



## SG

shank2690 said:


> Thanks so I just have to upload a new form 80 also mentioning that date of upload on the file?


Just rename this Form 80 with Latest_Form80 or New_Form80


----------



## NB

shank2690 said:


> Hi guys I’ve just noticed that in our form 80 which was uploaded already, in the section travel history we have given all our travel details except our home country visits from Australia to India Since we are on-shore applicants. We already had two CO contacts requesting for other information. So does that mean the CO has gone through the form 80 and overlooked the travel part or do we need to need to update the co about the missing information. In that case how can i do that since we have already uploaded the form 80’s.Thanks
> Seeking all inputs and suggestions.


Upload a form 1023

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

shank2690 said:


> Thanks so I just have to upload a new form 80 also mentioning that date of upload on the file?


Form80_name_date

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shank2690

Thanks NB and saurabhpluto so i just have to upload a new form 80 and also form 1023.


----------



## NB

shank2690 said:


> Thanks NB and saurabhpluto so i just have to upload a new form 80 and also form 1023.


If you are going to upload a fresh form 80 , then why would you upload a form 1023 ?

You have to choose which route you want to go

Cheers


----------



## priteshb09

Received Grant today. 

Code:261312 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## nelutla

priteshb09 said:


> Received Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:261312 (Developer Programmer)




Lodged date please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

priteshb09 said:


> Received Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:261312 (Developer Programmer)


Timelines? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderer-India

saurabhpluto said:


> I am. Afraid after grant there is an option of child visa which takes around an year to come. Others can correct if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


You are correct. The ship to add a new-born into your application , has sailed. New born needs a VISA SUBCLASS 101.


----------



## shank2690

Yeah makes sense. Thanks @NB, so do you reckon which is better a new form 80 or to upload form 1023.


----------



## Neeraj_Raj

Hi,
Does anyone know what happens to the original EOI (in skill select) once the grant is given? I tried to login after the grant but get the error "The supplied EOI reference number cannot be matched to a username." Everything shows up correctly in Immi Account.

I went in to withdraw the 190 application and realized the 189 is no longer accessible.

Thanks
Neeraj


----------



## rags12

priteshb09 said:


> Received Grant today.
> 
> Code:261312 (Developer Programmer)


Congratulations!


----------



## mths

Neeraj_Raj said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what happens to the original EOI (in skill select) once the grant is given? I tried to login after the grant but get the error "The supplied EOI reference number cannot be matched to a username." Everything shows up correctly in Immi Account.
> 
> I went in to withdraw the 190 application and realized the 189 is no longer accessible.
> 
> Thanks
> Neeraj


The 189 EOI got withdrawn when you got the grant. You should have got an email about it.


----------



## Ria Varma

Friends,
Me, my baby and my husband received grant today. My 8.5 months wait over today. I started my Journey in 2016 and it took 3 years for me to reach this first milestone of my life. To cope up with the anxiety of wait I read some books, learned car driving and other electrical tools in this time frame.

My timelines are:
Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
PTE: 10 (in 4th attempt- Trust me, my english is not that bad)
Invited: 11-Aug-2018
Submitted: 29-Sep-2018
CO contact 1: 14-Dec-2018 (Medicals and add employment docs)
CO contact 2: 28-May-2019 (VAC2 payment) Paid on 29-May-2019
Grant: 13-June-2019
IED: 21-Aug-2019 (Based on PCC)

I want to thank this forum and the matured people in this forum who helped me in this journey.
Thanks to one and all.

I wish every aspirant will get their best in their journey.

[email protected] Thank you so much.

Asad, Thank you so much.

Thanks,
Ria Varma


----------



## rags12

Ria Varma said:


> Friends,
> Me, my baby and my husband received grant today. My 8.5 months wait over today. I started my Journey in 2016 and it took 3 years for me to reach this first milestone of my life. To cope up with the anxiety of wait I read some books, learned car driving and other electrical tools in this time frame.
> 
> My timelines are:
> Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 15
> PTE: 10 (in 4th attempt- Trust me, my english is not that bad)
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Submitted: 29-Sep-2018
> CO contact 1: 14-Dec-2018 (Medicals and add employment docs)
> CO contact 2: 28-May-2019 (VAC2 payment) Paid on 29-May-2019
> Grant: 13-June-2019
> IED: 21-Aug-2019 (Based on PCC)
> 
> I want to thank this forum and the matured people in this forum who helped me in this journey.
> Thanks to one and all.
> 
> I wish every aspirant will get their best in their journey.
> 
> [email protected] Thank you so much.
> 
> Asad, Thank you so much.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria Varma


Congratulations!


----------



## bennyj

Ria Varma said:


> Friends,
> Me, my baby and my husband received grant today. My 8.5 months wait over today. I started my Journey in 2016 and it took 3 years for me to reach this first milestone of my life. To cope up with the anxiety of wait I read some books, learned car driving and other electrical tools in this time frame.
> 
> My timelines are:
> Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 15
> PTE: 10 (in 4th attempt- Trust me, my english is not that bad)
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Submitted: 29-Sep-2018
> CO contact 1: 14-Dec-2018 (Medicals and add employment docs)
> CO contact 2: 28-May-2019 (VAC2 payment) Paid on 29-May-2019
> Grant: 13-June-2019
> IED: 21-Aug-2019 (Based on PCC)
> 
> I want to thank this forum and the matured people in this forum who helped me in this journey.
> Thanks to one and all.
> 
> I wish every aspirant will get their best in their journey.
> 
> [email protected] Thank you so much.
> 
> Asad, Thank you so much.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria Varma



Congrats


----------



## Sifreh

Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

priteshb09 said:


> Received Grant today.
> 
> Code:261312 (Developer Programmer)


Congratulations Priteshb


----------



## SG

Ria Varma said:


> Friends,
> Me, my baby and my husband received grant today. My 8.5 months wait over today. I started my Journey in 2016 and it took 3 years for me to reach this first milestone of my life. To cope up with the anxiety of wait I read some books, learned car driving and other electrical tools in this time frame.
> 
> My timelines are:
> Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 15
> PTE: 10 (in 4th attempt- Trust me, my english is not that bad)
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Submitted: 29-Sep-2018
> CO contact 1: 14-Dec-2018 (Medicals and add employment docs)
> CO contact 2: 28-May-2019 (VAC2 payment) Paid on 29-May-2019
> Grant: 13-June-2019
> IED: 21-Aug-2019 (Based on PCC)
> 
> I want to thank this forum and the matured people in this forum who helped me in this journey.
> Thanks to one and all.
> 
> I wish every aspirant will get their best in their journey.
> 
> [email protected] Thank you so much.
> 
> Asad, Thank you so much.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria Varma


Congratulations Ria


----------



## bennyj

*Query*

Hello members

I have a query. During lodgement of VISA 189 I have mentioned spouse don't have functional english as I was not aware that "a 4 year graduation course with english as medium of instruction" is sufficient for functional english requirement . In april 2019 I got CO contact to submit documents for Spouse functional english or pay VAC2. I have submitted all doc s related to her four years education degreee and one course completion certificate from college mentioning medium of instruction as english during the course. 
Now do i need to update my details also in visa application and submit "notification for incorrect answer". Will it delay further my application?


----------



## NB

bennyj said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have a query. During lodgement of VISA 189 I have mentioned spouse don't have functional english as I was not aware that "a 4 year graduation course with english as medium of instruction" is sufficient for functional english requirement . In april 2019 I got CO contact to submit documents for Spouse functional english or pay VAC2. I have submitted all doc s related to her four years education degreee and one course completion certificate from college mentioning medium of instruction as english during the course.
> Now do i need to update my details also in visa application and submit "notification for incorrect answer". Will it delay further my application?


Once you have replied to the CO and uploaded the evidence for the functional English, I don’t think any further action is required 

Just wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## bennyj

NB said:


> bennyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello members
> 
> I have a query. During lodgement of VISA 189 I have mentioned spouse don't have functional english as I was not aware that "a 4 year graduation course with english as medium of instruction" is sufficient for functional english requirement . In april 2019 I got CO contact to submit documents for Spouse functional english or pay VAC2. I have submitted all doc s related to her four years education degreee and one course completion certificate from college mentioning medium of instruction as english during the course.
> Now do i need to update my details also in visa application and submit "notification for incorrect answer". Will it delay further my application?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have replied to the CO and uploaded the evidence for the functional English, I don’t think any further action is required
> 
> Just wait patiently
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanx for reply NB I think I have mentioned her 4 yrs course bachelors course as educational qualification and CO got an idea that it can be claimed for functional english requirement and asked for docs or pay VAC2 .


----------



## Das87

hi NB and other experts,

it has been 4 months since i have lodged my application for 189 and 3.5 months over since the medicals. Till date have not received any update. Should I send a mail to DHA or just wait for the stipulated time period. Suggestions please.

EOI initial - 31st July 2018
EOI updated - 26 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points. Total 75)
ITA - 11 Feb 2019
Application lodged - 12 Feb 2019
Medicals - 1 March 2019
CO Contact - None
Grant - Awaiting.


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Das87 said:


> hi NB and other experts,
> 
> it has been 4 months since i have lodged my application for 189 and 3.5 months over since the medicals. Till date have not received any update. Should I send a mail to DHA or just wait for the stipulated time period. Suggestions please.
> 
> EOI initial - 31st July 2018
> EOI updated - 26 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points. Total 75)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Application lodged - 12 Feb 2019
> Medicals - 1 March 2019
> CO Contact - None
> Grant - Awaiting.


Hi Das,

Me in the same boat...logged on Feb 2nd with 80 points .. ANZCO : 261313... No CO contact nor grant...what's ur ANZCO ?


----------



## Divkasi

Ria Varma said:


> Friends,
> Me, my baby and my husband received grant today. My 8.5 months wait over today. I started my Journey in 2016 and it took 3 years for me to reach this first milestone of my life. To cope up with the anxiety of wait I read some books, learned car driving and other electrical tools in this time frame.
> 
> My timelines are:
> Code: 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 15
> PTE: 10 (in 4th attempt- Trust me, my english is not that bad)
> Invited: 11-Aug-2018
> Submitted: 29-Sep-2018
> CO contact 1: 14-Dec-2018 (Medicals and add employment docs)
> CO contact 2: 28-May-2019 (VAC2 payment) Paid on 29-May-2019
> Grant: 13-June-2019
> IED: 21-Aug-2019 (Based on PCC)
> 
> I want to thank this forum and the matured people in this forum who helped me in this journey.
> Thanks to one and all.
> 
> I wish every aspirant will get their best in their journey.
> 
> [email protected] Thank you so much.
> 
> Asad, Thank you so much.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ria Varma




Congratulations ria 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## Divkasi

priteshb09 said:


> Received Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:261312 (Developer Programmer)




Congratulations 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## omkar13

Friends I got my grant today. 
261312 (Developer Programmer)
Invite: 11 Dec 2018
Lodgement Date: 28 Dec 2018
Medical: Jan 2019
Co Contact: 1st April 2019
Grant: 13 June 2019

I thank you all for all you support and guide. Thx @bandish @sg for resolving doubts and providing insights on how to upload correct documents.

Ganapti Bappa Moriya!!

Have a great day ahead guys! Plz feel free to ask me any question related to my 189 visa. Willing to help!


----------



## bennyj

*Visa grant*

Hello Members

Finally received the GRANT letter today after waiting for 6 months.Thank you guys for all the support and Guidance during the tough times. Best of Luck to all guys waiting for decision.
Details Date of Lodgement 26/12/2018
ANSZCO code 261312
CO Contact 28 March 2018
replied to CO 28 Mar 2018
Grant 13 June 2019 

Thanks for support


----------



## nest47

Das87 said:


> hi NB and other experts,
> 
> it has been 4 months since i have lodged my application for 189 and 3.5 months over since the medicals. Till date have not received any update. Should I send a mail to DHA or just wait for the stipulated time period. Suggestions please.
> 
> EOI initial - 31st July 2018
> EOI updated - 26 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points. Total 75)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Application lodged - 12 Feb 2019
> Medicals - 1 March 2019
> CO Contact - None
> Grant - Awaiting.


We are in the same Boat as you.. with Similar timelines and ANZSCO Code - 261313
I have been reading this forum almost everyday and i have observed that, in last 1 month there are very few cases where they have received grant with the lodge date in Jan,Feb 2019...

Seems like they are working on backlogs from Oct, Nov,Dec 2018... and completely stopped the approvals of 2019 cases..


----------



## fromvivekgupta

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi Das,
> 
> Me in the same boat...logged on Feb 2nd with 80 points .. ANZCO : 261313... No CO contact nor grant...what's ur ANZCO ?


I also lodged on 13th Feb , ANZSCO 261313. Expecting a direct grant. I feel that the people who lodged in Jan and first half of Feb should hear the news in 2 weeks.


----------



## Das87

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi Das,
> 
> Me in the same boat...logged on Feb 2nd with 80 points .. ANZCO : 261313... No CO contact nor grant...what's ur ANZCO ?


Sorry forgt to mention. Mine is 261313 as well. last week or before i saw someone with 2613* group lodged 7th Feb got grant (probably DG) as per immi tracker. Fingers crossed!


----------



## fromvivekgupta

Das87 said:


> Sorry forgt to mention. Mine is 261313 as well. last week or before i saw someone with 2613* group lodged 7th Feb got grant (probably DG) as per immi tracker. Fingers crossed!


I have seen people who lodged on 13th Feb 2019(ANZSCO 261313) and got the direct grant last week. Hopefully, we should get a direct grant in the current month itself. All the best to you.


----------



## NB

Das87 said:


> hi NB and other experts,
> 
> it has been 4 months since i have lodged my application for 189 and 3.5 months over since the medicals. Till date have not received any update. Should I send a mail to DHA or just wait for the stipulated time period. Suggestions please.
> 
> EOI initial - 31st July 2018
> EOI updated - 26 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points. Total 75)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Application lodged - 12 Feb 2019
> Medicals - 1 March 2019
> CO Contact - None
> Grant - Awaiting.



It’s too early
You can contact DHA only after you have crossed the 90% time limit

Cheers


----------



## Mishasn

Hi all,
We lodged our application on 24th dec 2018 and last CO contact was 1st april asking for our babys medicals and our polio certificate. We submitted all docs by 7th april. Since then no contact or update from the CO. Also i can still see the payment pending flag even though we made the payment long time back. 
Do you think it could be causing delay for us?

Also kindly share an email address for homeaffairs where i can tell them about this issue.

Regards,


----------



## ahmzzz

Mishasn said:


> Hi all,
> We lodged our application on 24th dec 2018 and last CO contact was 1st april asking for our babys medicals and our polio certificate. We submitted all docs by 7th april. Since then no contact or update from the CO. Also i can still see the payment pending flag even though we made the payment long time back.
> Do you think it could be causing delay for us?
> 
> Also kindly share an email address for homeaffairs where i can tell them about this issue.
> 
> Regards,


I am in a similar situation. CO can't be bothered looking at case. 
I have also tried to contact them via different means, no joy. 
And that flag is a bug on their web page, no need to worry.
Patience is a virtue


----------



## Mishasn

When did you lodge? Also your scores?


----------



## Johnny1234

NB said:


> It’s too early
> You can contact DHA only after you have crossed the 90% time limit
> 
> Cheers


NB, given my application lodged date is Nov 2018, does it make sense to contact DHA? If yes, any help with the email and content will greatly help please.

This is for code 261313. Last CO contact was 11 April 2019 for signing a health undertaking form 815 for my wife. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## abhikpro

fromvivekgupta said:


> I also lodged on 13th Feb , ANZSCO 261313. Expecting a direct grant. I feel that the people who lodged in Jan and first half of Feb should hear the news in 2 weeks.


I have lodged 189 application on 4th Feb for ANZSCO 261313, with every possible document that I can produce inclusive of medical and PCC.
I received invite on 13th Dec 2018. 
Awaiting eagerly for any hint that they have even started looking into my case.

Is it very difficult for them to just provide intermediate statuses like "Under review", "Ongoing Assessment" for applicants who do not have a clue what is happening ?


----------



## ahmzzz

Mishasn said:


> When did you lodge? Also your scores?


1st Nov 18.
Scores shouldn't matter after the visa is lodged, I had 70 anyways.


----------



## NB

Johnny1234 said:


> NB, given my application lodged date is Nov 2018, does it make sense to contact DHA? If yes, any help with the email and content will greatly help please.
> 
> This is for code 261313. Last CO contact was 11 April 2019 for signing a health undertaking form 815 for my wife.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Wait another month or so

Cheers


----------



## bennyj

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> rohit.rickyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After searching a lot ,I am creating a new whatsapp group for people who are moving to Australia This June onwards . We can help each other with Job postings and other such queries .
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> 
> 
> We have created one and has many members already. We will be happy if you join us. Please PM me your phone number.
Click to expand...

Abhinav plzz add me also pm sent to you thanks


----------



## Famedevon

Got my grant today after a long wait. My timelines are in the signature.


----------



## Famedevon

It has been an insane journey. For the last 2 years, I've been living under the fear that I might have to leave Australia. When I finally got the PR email today, I was so happy.
When I got rejected and 1 year banned from Engineers Australia, I really thought of planning to go back to India. But luckily I engaged with Aussizz Group in Adelaide who helped me through the process and gave me good advice because of which today both I and my wife have a PR.

If anyone is rejected by Engineers Australia (EA), don't lose hope. Instead, go to a good migration agent and be positive.


----------



## fromvivekgupta

*fromvivekgupta*



Famedevon said:


> It has been an insane journey. For the last 2 years, I've been living under the fear that I might have to leave Australia. When I finally got the PR email today, I was so happy.
> When I got rejected and 1 year banned from Engineers Australia, I really thought of planning to go back to India. But luckily I engaged with Aussizz Group in Adelaide who helped me through the process and gave me good advice because of which today both I and my wife have a PR.
> 
> If anyone is rejected by Engineers Australia (EA), don't lose hope. Instead, go to a good migration agent and be positive.


Congratulations. Is this a direct grant or was there any co contact?


----------



## Famedevon

fromvivekgupta said:


> Congratulations. Is this a direct grant or was there any co contact?


Direct Grant after 168 days.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

bennyj said:


> Abhinav plzz add me also pm sent to you thanks


I have added you. Anyone who is interested in joining the Whatsapp group for people awaiting PR or received PR, please PM me. We will face it together !


----------



## binmahmood

ANZSCO: 263111
POINTS 75 (Age 25, PTE 20, Education 15, Work Exp 15)
EOI Submitted: 5th Feb 2019
INVITED: 11th Feb 2019
MEDICALS (For Wife + 2 Kids): 14th Feb 2019
LODGED: 16th March 2019
FORM 1022 SUBMITTED: 10th June 2019

Awaiting CO Contact. Any very rough idea how much is the journey of time from here till grant?


----------



## kp2018

Sir, I am not able to ping you. Can you please ping me to add in whatsup group.


----------



## almost_there

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have added you. Anyone who is interested in joining the Whatsapp group for people awaiting PR or received PR, please PM me. We will face it together !


Hi,

Unable to send you a PM. Could you please add me in too. 

Thanks!

ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
26/11/2018 -- ACS Applied
10/01/2019 -- ACS Result (Positive)
08/02/2019 -- PTE Academic (86/90) 1st attempt 
09/02/2019 -- EOI Submitted (80 points)
Age: 25
PTE: 20
Employment: 15
Education: 15
Spouse: 5 (ACS + PTE)
11/02/2019 -- 189 Invite (189)
12/03/2019 -- Medicals & PCC(India+US)
20/03/2019 -- Lodged 189 Visa 
Waiting -- Grant 
Waiting -- IED


----------



## andy091913

I also got my grant today, interestingly same date as bennyj (similar timeline) 
Visa submitted 20-Dec-18
CO contact 01-Apr-19 for spouse's PTE result
Grant 13-Jun-19

Thanks all for all the valuable information that shared in this forum.

Andy


----------



## adi$

Hi All

I got my grant today. 

Lodged 9 Jan'19

CO contact for Spouse functional English... 8th Apr... responded 9th Apr with BE marks sheet, Certificate and letter from institute was already submitted during lodgement. 

Grant 13th Jun

IED as per PCC expiry date.
Email came around 10:40 India time
Will update signature and ImmiTracker soon


Thanks to all the helpful members of this group for promptly and accurately guiding throughout the journey

Adi


----------



## deepak4388

Congratulations. Was there any employment verification done ?


----------



## Divkasi

adi$ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged 9 Jan'19
> 
> CO contact for Spouse functional English... 8th Apr... responded 9th Apr with BE marks sheet, Certificate and letter from institute was already submitted during lodgement.
> 
> Grant 13th Jun
> 
> IED as per PCC expiry date.
> Email came around 10:40 India time
> Will update signature and ImmiTracker soon
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the helpful members of this group for promptly and accurately guiding throughout the journey
> 
> Adi




Congratulations 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## Divkasi

andy091913 said:


> I also got my grant today, interestingly same date as bennyj (similar timeline)
> Visa submitted 20-Dec-18
> CO contact 01-Apr-19 for spouse's PTE result
> Grant 13-Jun-19
> 
> Thanks all for all the valuable information that shared in this forum.
> 
> Andy




Congratulations 


Visa lodged: 29 October ‘18
Visa grant: 30 April ‘19


----------



## SG

Famedevon said:


> Got my grant today after a long wait. My timelines are in the signature.


Heartiest Congratulations Famedevon


----------



## aarpriase

Neeraj_Raj said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what happens to the original EOI (in skill select) once the grant is given? I tried to login after the grant but get the error "The supplied EOI reference number cannot be matched to a username." Everything shows up correctly in Immi Account.
> 
> I went in to withdraw the 190 application and realized the 189 is no longer accessible.
> 
> Thanks
> Neeraj


Neeraj - Please refer the correspondence from DOHA which everyone gets after lodging their visa. Refer sample below.

*Your SkillSelect EOI has been suspended


This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.*

_Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on <LODGEMENT DATE> as you have lodged a visa application.

If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be
considered for future invitation rounds_


----------



## SG

adi$ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged 9 Jan'19
> 
> CO contact for Spouse functional English... 8th Apr... responded 9th Apr with BE marks sheet, Certificate and letter from institute was already submitted during lodgement.
> 
> Grant 13th Jun
> 
> IED as per PCC expiry date.
> Email came around 10:40 India time
> Will update signature and ImmiTracker soon
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the helpful members of this group for promptly and accurately guiding throughout the journey
> 
> Adi


Congratulations Adi


----------



## manpreetbains

Please add me in this group


----------



## manpreetbains

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> I have added you. Anyone who is interested in joining the Whatsapp group for people awaiting PR or received PR, please PM me. We will face it together !


Dear Please add me in the group


----------



## vinay_1187

adi$ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> Lodged 9 Jan'19
> 
> CO contact for Spouse functional English... 8th Apr... responded 9th Apr with BE marks sheet, Certificate and letter from institute was already submitted during lodgement.
> 
> Grant 13th Jun
> 
> IED as per PCC expiry date.
> Email came around 10:40 India time
> Will update signature and ImmiTracker soon
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the helpful members of this group for promptly and accurately guiding throughout the journey
> 
> Adi


Many congrats dear. 1 question, what was your PCC issue date and what is your IED. Actually, I have done my PCC in Nov-2018 and got invite in Mar-2019 and filled VISA in April-2019


----------



## adi$

vinay_1187 said:


> Many congrats dear. 1 question, what was your PCC issue date and what is your IED. Actually, I have done my PCC in Nov-2018 and got invite in Mar-2019 and filled VISA in April-2019


PCC is valid for 1 year which sets your IED.
Experts pls correct if more factors involved.

My PCC was 1st Jan 19 and IED 1st Jan 20


----------



## adi$

deepak4388 said:


> Congratulations. Was there any employment verification done ?


No emp verification, I guess the proofs provided were sufficient.

Ref letter on letterhead
PF slips almost all
Payslips all
Bank statements with higlights all
26 AS statements all
Contract, Promotions, Salary increments, Appraisal letters etc all

Form 16 nil


----------



## tinks2

*Natural Justice Letter 189 ( May 2019)*

Hi there,

I received a natural Justice letter a few days ago. Adverse info received.

Case officer conducted my interview over the phone and it went horribly wrong as I couldn't remember the software name and exact dates of my employment.

If I withdraw and re-apply after getting a new invitation on same points will they send again the same natural Justice letter? 

If I reapply under a different occupation for example management accountant with the accounting experience after getting a new invitation will I be asked about my previous withdrawn application?

My answer will be: There were careless typographical errors in my previous application and misinterpretation so I didn't want to jeopardize my future. It was very hard for me to fix all the issues after the NJL within 28 days so I decided to withdraw and applied for a new one.

This occupation changing will create any problem for me ???

Need professional advice from experts???????


----------



## NB

tinks2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I received a natural Justice letter a few days ago. Adverse info received.
> 
> Case officer conducted my interview over the phone and it went horribly wrong as I couldn't remember the software name and exact dates of my employment.
> 
> If I withdraw and re-apply after getting a new invitation on same points will they send again the same natural Justice letter?
> 
> If I reapply under a different occupation for example management accountant with the accounting experience after getting a new invitation will I be asked about my previous withdrawn application?
> 
> My answer will be: There were careless typographical errors in my previous application and misinterpretation so I didn't want to jeopardize my future. It was very hard for me to fix all the issues after the NJL within 28 days so I decided to withdraw and applied for a new one.
> 
> This occupation changing will create any problem for me ???
> 
> Need professional advice from experts???????


To be blunt, you are trying to game the system and are giving false information 

It is best that you get a genuine experience which can be actually verified and then only apply

Cheers


----------



## hoandang

Hey guys, quick few questions regrading to phone interview. 

Will CO leave some kinda notes if I miss their phone call for some reason?
Will CO contact me as an employee or my boss as an employer?
What is the usual timeframe for CO to call up for an interview? Will they just call it on a whim without any notice? I'm afraid of missing their phone call during the working hour as I often keep my phone on no disturb mode.


----------



## saurabhpluto

tinks2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I received a natural Justice letter a few days ago. Adverse info received.
> 
> 
> 
> Case officer conducted my interview over the phone and it went horribly wrong as I couldn't remember the software name and exact dates of my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> If I withdraw and re-apply after getting a new invitation on same points will they send again the same natural Justice letter?
> 
> 
> 
> If I reapply under a different occupation for example management accountant with the accounting experience after getting a new invitation will I be asked about my previous withdrawn application?
> 
> 
> 
> My answer will be: There were careless typographical errors in my previous application and misinterpretation so I didn't want to jeopardize my future. It was very hard for me to fix all the issues after the NJL within 28 days so I decided to withdraw and applied for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> This occupation changing will create any problem for me ???
> 
> 
> 
> Need professional advice from experts???????


What were the questions asked by the co. 

Remembering the dates, designation, and fee points of role shouldn't have been difficult. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hoandang said:


> Hey guys, quick few questions regrading to phone interview.
> 
> Will CO leave some kinda notes if I miss their phone call for some reason?
> Will CO contact me as an employee or my boss as an employer?
> What is the usual timeframe for CO to call up for an interview? Will they just call it on a whim without any notice? I'm afraid of missing their phone call during the working hour as I often keep my phone on no disturb mode.


They never follow any fixed pattern

They can call up anybody at any time
Not sure if they leave any message or not in case you don’t respond to their calls

You have to be on your toes

Cheers


----------



## Ali1993

*Got the Grant*

Finally, my 2.5 years journey for the much awaited PR grant comes to an end.

I won't be writing a long paragraph to describe my struggles. But I will only say this for those who are waiting for their grants. Go to immitracker, look at the recent trends of how many days its taking to get a direct grant or co contact. You are probably an engineer or web developer so you can make a educated guess. Then wait patiently.

All my queries were answered on this forum, so a big thank you to all the members and Iscah as well who keep us all up to date with Aussie immigration matters.

Cheers,


----------



## tinks2

NB said:


> To be blunt, you are trying to game the system and are giving false information
> 
> It is best that you get a genuine experience which can be actually verified and then only apply
> 
> Cheers


I am not trying to game the system buddy. What happened at the interview I did few mistakes for example software name, client name etc also mistakes from employer on reference letter instead of mentioning I was employed he mentioned currently employed and did not mention my employment ceased date. 

What I am saying here that should I withdraw or reapply after correcting all the issues or fight this one?


----------



## saurabhpluto

tinks2 said:


> I am not trying to game the system buddy. What happened at the interview I did few mistakes for example software name, client name etc also mistakes from employer on reference letter instead of mentioning I was employed he mentioned currently employed and did not mention my employment ceased date.
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying here that should I withdraw or reapply after correcting all the issues or fight this one?


I think after NJL you can defend your case by using an attorney. 

I may be wrong though. I have heard about the same. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks2

*NJL Letter 2019*



saurabhpluto said:


> What were the questions asked by the co.
> 
> Remembering the dates, designation, and fee points of role shouldn't have been difficult.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I answered most of his questions only a few of them were unable to answer like software name, client name and when I started and finish my professional year.

My company representative wasn't here when CO called for verification, he returned to his office after 10 days no voicemail message was left.

Now should I fight the current NJL letter or reapply?


----------



## NB

tinks2 said:


> I am not trying to game the system buddy. What happened at the interview I did few mistakes for example software name, client name etc also mistakes from employer on reference letter instead of mentioning I was employed he mentioned currently employed and did not mention my employment ceased date.
> 
> What I am saying here that should I withdraw or reapply after correcting all the issues or fight this one?


If I were in your shoes, I would withdraw this application and then get genuine experience which I can remember when it comes to verification, and then only apply

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701

Lodgement date : 26 Feb 2019
When can i expect a grant? Its already close to 4 months now and till now no CO contact or DG 😔


----------



## saurabhpluto

tinks2 said:


> I answered most of his questions only a few of them were unable to answer like software name, client name and when I started and finish my professional year.
> 
> 
> 
> My company representative wasn't here when CO called for verification, he returned to his office after 10 days no voicemail message was left.
> 
> 
> 
> Now should I fight the current NJL letter or reapply?


Were you on contract. If not client names are always confidential and you can always say that you cannot disclose client names. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

tinks2 said:


> I answered most of his questions only a few of them were unable to answer like software name, client name and when I started and finish my professional year.
> 
> 
> 
> My company representative wasn't here when CO called for verification, he returned to his office after 10 days no voicemail message was left.
> 
> 
> 
> Now should I fight the current NJL letter or reapply?


Fight the NJL

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Shehan

Is it disadvantageous to lodge EOI for 189, 190 and 498 in the same application? I have already done that. Should I delete my EOI and submit 3 separate EOIs for each category?


----------



## am0gh

Most applicants separate 189 & 190, not sure about the 498. If it hasn't been too long since you lodged, you may consider separating them. 

Consider all your options and make a decision.

Good luck!



Shehan said:


> Is it disadvantageous to lodge EOI for 189, 190 and 498 in the same application? I have already done that. Should I delete my EOI and submit 3 separate EOIs for each category?


----------



## RockyRaj

tinks2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I received a natural Justice letter a few days ago. Adverse info received.
> 
> 
> 
> Case officer conducted my interview over the phone and it went horribly wrong as I couldn't remember the software name and exact dates of my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> If I withdraw and re-apply after getting a new invitation on same points will they send again the same natural Justice letter?
> 
> 
> 
> If I reapply under a different occupation for example management accountant with the accounting experience after getting a new invitation will I be asked about my previous withdrawn application?
> 
> 
> 
> My answer will be: There were careless typographical errors in my previous application and misinterpretation so I didn't want to jeopardize my future. It was very hard for me to fix all the issues after the NJL within 28 days so I decided to withdraw and applied for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> This occupation changing will create any problem for me ???
> 
> 
> 
> Need professional advice from experts???????



If your point claims are genuine for that period of employment including all the other period and various employers it would be worth to fight for since no one knows how easy it would be to get an 189 invite in the coming months. Since you are already an onshore applicant better engage a registered consultant and ask for their advise whether it is good to respond or to withdraw the application. I would recommend Iscah Australia Migration run by Steven. Even if you withdraw this application and apply later, all your documents are already with the home affairs and you cannot hide that fact even if you run another visa application with different job code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks2

*Extension of 28 days*

Hi There,

Can we ask immigration for extension of time? I received Natural Justice Letter and my immigration Lawyer is not available and they give me 28 days to respond. Can I ask immigration for extension of time?

If yes should I email them or upload request in immi account.


----------



## saurabhpluto

tinks2 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> 
> Can we ask immigration for extension of time? I received Natural Justice Letter and my immigration Lawyer is not available and they give me 28 days to respond. Can I ask immigration for extension of time?
> 
> 
> 
> If yes should I email them or upload request in immi account.


Yes I think so. 

You should have your due time to fight it. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

tinks2 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can we ask immigration for extension of time? I received Natural Justice Letter and my immigration Lawyer is not available and they give me 28 days to respond. Can I ask immigration for extension of time?
> 
> If yes should I email them or upload request in immi account.


If you have appointed an Immigration lawyer, it is better that their office requests for extension of time

Cheers


----------



## prabha.joseph

*Got Grant*

Finally got grant today.

EOI initial - 19 May 2017( Points 65 )
EOI updated - 9 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points + work experience. Total 75)
ITA - 11 Feb 2019
Application lodged - 13 Feb 2019
CO Contact - None
Grant - 17 Jun 2019
ANZSCO Code - 261313
IED - 5 November 2019


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

prabha.joseph said:


> Finally got grant today.
> 
> EOI initial - 19 May 2017( Points 65 )
> EOI updated - 9 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points + work experience. Total 75)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Application lodged - 13 Feb 2019
> CO Contact - None
> Grant - 17 Jun 2019
> 
> IED - 5 November 2019


Congrats... ANZCO?


----------



## sambitc

prabha.joseph said:


> Finally got grant today.
> 
> EOI initial - 19 May 2017( Points 65 )
> EOI updated - 9 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points + work experience. Total 75)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Application lodged - 13 Feb 2019
> CO Contact - None
> Grant - 17 Jun 2019
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> IED - 5 November 2019


Congrats. Can you correct the status in immitracker please . Thanks


----------



## amitabhr791

How is IED calculated?


----------



## prabha.joseph

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Congrats... ANZCO?


ANZSCO Code - 261313


----------



## falcon22

I traveled to my home country for holidays. The trip was of 11 days. Advise me shall I update them about this trip. If yes, how can I do it.

I lodged visa application on 10th April. As of now, the status is application received. Is this normal.


----------



## kp2018

Hi,
I recently got Canada WP. Could you please let me know if I should upload new passport copy in immi account.


----------



## hamidd

prabha.joseph said:


> Finally got grant today.
> 
> EOI initial - 19 May 2017( Points 65 )
> EOI updated - 9 Jan 2019 (claimed partner points + work experience. Total 75)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Application lodged - 13 Feb 2019
> CO Contact - None
> Grant - 17 Jun 2019
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> IED - 5 November 2019


Congrats


----------



## samurai_sam

Hi All,

Received direct grant today.

ANZSCO Code - 261313
EOI - 7 Jan 2019 (75 points - Age 25, Exp 15, Education 15, English 20)
ITA - 11 Jan 2019
PCC - 13 Feb 2019
Lodged - 16 Feb 2019
Medicals - 26 Feb 2019
Grant - 17 Jun 2019
IED - 13 Feb 2020

Thanks to the members for the valuable information provided on this forum.


----------



## gvbrin

samurai_sam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Received direct grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> 
> EOI - 7 Jan 2019 (75 points - Age 25, Exp 15, Education 15, English 20)
> 
> ITA - 11 Jan 2019
> 
> PCC - 13 Feb 2019
> 
> Lodged - 16 Feb 2019
> 
> Medicals - 26 Feb 2019
> 
> Grant - 17 Jun 2019
> 
> IED - 13 Feb 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the members for the valuable information provided on this forum.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

tinks2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I received a natural Justice letter a few days ago. Adverse info received.
> 
> 
> 
> Case officer conducted my interview over the phone and it went horribly wrong as I couldn't remember the software name and exact dates of my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> If I withdraw and re-apply after getting a new invitation on same points will they send again the same natural Justice letter?
> 
> 
> 
> If I reapply under a different occupation for example management accountant with the accounting experience after getting a new invitation will I be asked about my previous withdrawn application?
> 
> 
> 
> My answer will be: There were careless typographical errors in my previous application and misinterpretation so I didn't want to jeopardize my future. It was very hard for me to fix all the issues after the NJL within 28 days so I decided to withdraw and applied for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> This occupation changing will create any problem for me ???
> 
> 
> 
> Need professional advice from experts???????


Hi dude... It's very unfortunate that after waiting so long you got this.. can u please mention your timeline.. like when did you get the interview call?? I saw from your previous posts that on 10 Jan u got a call.. was there any call after that ?? Or they made you wait 5 months to send NJL?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

samurai_sam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Received direct grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> 
> EOI - 7 Jan 2019 (75 points - Age 25, Exp 15, Education 15, English 20)
> 
> ITA - 11 Jan 2019
> 
> PCC - 13 Feb 2019
> 
> Lodged - 16 Feb 2019
> 
> Medicals - 26 Feb 2019
> 
> Grant - 17 Jun 2019
> 
> IED - 13 Feb 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the members for the valuable information provided on this forum.


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

samurai_sam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received direct grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> EOI - 7 Jan 2019 (75 points - Age 25, Exp 15, Education 15, English 20)
> ITA - 11 Jan 2019
> PCC - 13 Feb 2019
> Lodged - 16 Feb 2019
> Medicals - 26 Feb 2019
> Grant - 17 Jun 2019
> IED - 13 Feb 2020
> 
> Thanks to the members for the valuable information provided on this forum.


Congratulations samurai_sam


----------



## yshudicare

good luck to everyone! we are all set to move to QLD by end of July


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

Hello all,

Finally the wait is over...got my direct grant today.... Logged on Feb 2nd for 261313 with 80 points. Got grant today. Thanks for all the support and wishing everyone a speedy grant


----------



## abhikpro

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over...got my direct grant today.... Logged on Feb 2nd for 261313 with 80 points. Got grant today. Thanks for all the support and wishing everyone a speedy grant


Congratulations Vamsi ! 
Did your status in immiaccount changed from "received" to anything else between the day you lodged application and yesterday ?


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

abhikpro said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over...got my direct grant today.... Logged on Feb 2nd for 261313 with 80 points. Got grant today. Thanks for all the support and wishing everyone a speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Vamsi !
> Did your status in immiaccount changed from "received" to anything else between the day you lodged application and yesterday ?
Click to expand...

No .It was received till yesterday


----------



## abhikpro

V.vamsikowshik said:


> No .It was received till yesterday


Thanks Vamsi.

Strange that DHA advises proper updates of application status like below but seldom follows it


----------



## NB

abhikpro said:


> Thanks Vamsi.
> 
> Strange that DHA advises proper updates of application status like below but seldom follows it


The process is supposed to be outsourced some time soon
Once that is done, you can expect a lot more information of the application status

Cheers


----------



## wandererstyle

Hey All,

I need to reply to the CO with 5 additional documents. I have used up the 60 documents quota during lodgement and now when I try to attach any documents, I get the quota error.

Also, I am a single applicant so uploading the docs to the secondary applicant doesn't apply. 

I am not sure if i reply to Co's mail whether it will deliver to manned mailbox cz the automated mail from an email address [email protected] states this.

"This email is automatically generated.

As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies. Do not respond to this email address."

How can I upload or share the docs now. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB

wandererstyle said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I need to reply to the CO with 5 additional documents. I have used up the 60 documents quota during lodgement and now when I try to attach any documents, I get the quota error.
> 
> Also, I am a single applicant so uploading the docs to the secondary applicant doesn't apply.
> 
> I am not sure if i reply to Co's mail whether it will deliver to manned mailbox cz the automated mail from an email address [email protected] states this.
> 
> "This email is automatically generated.
> 
> As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies. Do not respond to this email address."
> 
> How can I upload or share the docs now.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Your file is being processed in which location ?

Cheers


----------



## raghuasr29

Hi All,

I would like to thank this community from bottom of my heart for all the guidance and help. You guys are doing an awesome favor to all people like me. I have been granted 189 Visa on 14/06/2019.

Once again, thanks for your help. If I can be of any help, let me know, I am more than happy to add in my 2 cents though more skilled people are doing awesome contribution here.

Update - I know one of my another friend from India got Grant yesterday, so I hope more people in here will get it soon. Good luck team.

-RS


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hi guys please help,

I submitted my application on 15/01, CO contact on 18/4 for wife's English.

I haven't got any response from CO yet but my wife's passport is expiring on 29th October. Is there a problem? Should I get it renewed? TIA

Regards,
Neeraj


----------



## SG

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over...got my direct grant today.... Logged on Feb 2nd for 261313 with 80 points. Got grant today. Thanks for all the support and wishing everyone a speedy grant


Congratulations V.vamsikowshik


----------



## SG

raghuasr29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank this community from bottom of my heart for all the guidance and help. You guys are doing an awesome favor to all people like me. I have been granted 189 Visa on 14/06/2019.
> 
> Once again, thanks for your help. If I can be of any help, let me know, I am more than happy to add in my 2 cents though more skilled people are doing awesome contribution here.
> 
> Update - I know one of my another friend from India got Grant yesterday, so I hope more people in here will get it soon. Good luck team.
> 
> -RS


Congratulations RS and your friend


----------



## abhikpro

raghuasr29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank this community from bottom of my heart for all the guidance and help. You guys are doing an awesome favor to all people like me. I have been granted 189 Visa on 14/06/2019.
> 
> Once again, thanks for your help. If I can be of any help, let me know, I am more than happy to add in my 2 cents though more skilled people are doing awesome contribution here.
> 
> Update - I know one of my another friend from India got Grant yesterday, so I hope more people in here will get it soon. Good luck team.
> 
> -RS


Congratulations Raghu !
Wishing you prosperity and good life in Australia :thumb:


----------



## abhikpro

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys please help,
> 
> I submitted my application on 15/01, CO contact on 18/4 for wife's English.
> 
> I haven't got any response from CO yet but my wife's passport is expiring on 29th October. Is there a problem? Should I get it renewed? TIA
> 
> Regards,
> Neeraj


I personally think you should proceed with passport renewal for your wife as the expiry of passport is within 6 months from current date.
Once passport renewal process application is submitted, you need to update necessary documents to your immiaccount and inform then of the change in condition.

I am advising the above based on my personal experience of passport expiry overlapping my 457 visa renewal 2 years ago
You can also seek advice from a professional immigration lawyer in this regard.


----------



## NB

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys please help,
> 
> I submitted my application on 15/01, CO contact on 18/4 for wife's English.
> 
> I haven't got any response from CO yet but my wife's passport is expiring on 29th October. Is there a problem? Should I get it renewed? TIA
> 
> Regards,
> Neeraj


Passport renewal is a very routine affair
You Should get it done asap and just update the new number and scan copy once you get the same
Many CO insist that you should have a minimum of 6 months validity in the passport on the date of grant 
It will not affect the current processing in the least 

Nothing to be worried about or contacting an immigration agent or lawyer

Cheers


----------



## Neeraj1328

NB said:


> Passport renewal is a very routine affair
> You Should get it done asap and just update the new number once you get the same
> It will not affect the current processing in the least
> 
> Nothing to be worried about or contacting an immigration agent or lawyer
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

What will happen if I don't get my passport renewed and next week CO opens my file again. Will she ask me to get passport renewed before granting me 189?

Regards,
Neeraj


----------



## NB

Neeraj1328 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> What will happen if I don't get my passport renewed and next week CO opens my file again. Will she ask me to get passport renewed before granting me 189?
> 
> Regards,
> Neeraj


That’s correct
But as I said it depends on the CO 

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi

Neeraj1328 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> What will happen if I don't get my passport renewed and next week CO opens my file again. Will she ask me to get passport renewed before granting me 189?
> 
> Regards,
> Neeraj


Co may or may not ask.

But even if you get grant on old passport. You can ask them to update visa with new passport information. They are quite quick to update passport information in pending/approved visa. (Normally within a week)


----------



## wandererstyle

NB said:


> Your file is being processed in which location ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, It's from Adelaide. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## champion840

What happens if i send expired acs certificate in 2013 and i lodge 189 file in 2019 will case officer will have any problems
Wll they ask to renew?
Because eoi system already accepted amd got invite also

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

champion840 said:


> What happens if i send expired acs certificate in 2013 and i lodge 189 file in 2019 will case officer will have any problems
> Wll they ask to renew?
> Because eoi system already accepted amd got invite also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


They will not ask to renew
They will just reject your application outright and forfeit the visa application fees

That’s all

Cheers


----------



## NB

wandererstyle said:


> Hi NB, It's from Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Try sending it to this email id and see if it gets delivered or bounces back

[email protected][/email]

Cheers


----------



## wewake17

Hi Guys,

I am new this to this forum and have been reading this thread for quite some time. Congratulations to those who have receieved GRANTS. 

I am trying to understand how long does it usually take to get the GRANT when applications are submitted between January and June of every year. 

My details are as follows. 

Occupation: 263111 (Network and System Engineer)
Invitation received: 11th February 2019
EOI Submitted: 10th February 2019
Application submitted with all documents except PCC : 10th March 2019
Medicals clearance received : 22nd March 2019
PCC submitted : 15th May 2019 (was waiting for CO contact, never happened, submitted nevertheless)
Applicants : 4 (self, Wife, 2 kids) 
Points: 75
Points Breakdown: Age (25); Education (15); English (20); Work Experience (15)
Application Status : Received


----------



## SG

wewake17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new this to this forum and have been reading this thread for quite some time. Congratulations to those who have receieved GRANTS.
> 
> I am trying to understand how long does it usually take to get the GRANT when applications are submitted between January and June of every year.
> 
> My details are as follows.
> 
> Occupation: 263111 (Network and System Engineer)
> Invitation received: 11th February 2019
> EOI Submitted: 10th February 2019
> Application submitted with all documents except PCC : 10th March 2019
> Medicals clearance received : 22nd March 2019
> PCC submitted : 15th May 2019 (was waiting for CO contact, never happened, submitted nevertheless)
> Applicants : 4 (self, Wife, 2 kids)
> Points: 75
> Points Breakdown: Age (25); Education (15); English (20); Work Experience (15)
> Application Status : Received


No one can predict Grant dates.


----------



## NB

wewake17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new this to this forum and have been reading this thread for quite some time. Congratulations to those who have receieved GRANTS.
> 
> I am trying to understand how long does it usually take to get the GRANT when applications are submitted between January and June of every year.
> 
> My details are as follows.
> 
> Occupation: 263111 (Network and System Engineer)
> Invitation received: 11th February 2019
> EOI Submitted: 10th February 2019
> Application submitted with all documents except PCC : 10th March 2019
> Medicals clearance received : 22nd March 2019
> PCC submitted : 15th May 2019 (was waiting for CO contact, never happened, submitted nevertheless)
> Applicants : 4 (self, Wife, 2 kids)
> Points: 75
> Points Breakdown: Age (25); Education (15); English (20); Work Experience (15)
> Application Status : Received


Same as those that are submitted from June to January of every year

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

Hello







has anyone received the immi assessment commence email (IACM) and received a grant recently? I lodged my application on Dec 1 for anzsco code 263111 and received the IACM on Feb 28 . I have not heard back since then. Was wondering if anyone else in the group has similar timelines to that of mine?


----------



## RNG

Hi Guys,
I have lodged my 189 on 12th jan 2019.
No case officer contact yet but my status is showing initial assessment on Immi account. I had lodged my 189 as General Accountant with 85 points. How long it can take now? I’ve uploaded all the documents in the very start.


----------



## shabaranks

Originally Posted by champion840 What happens if i send expired acs certificate in 2013 and i lodge 189 file in 2019 will case officer will have any problems
Wll they ask to renew?
Because eoi system already accepted amd got invite also


NB said:


> They will not ask to renew
> They will just reject your application outright and forfeit the visa application fees
> 
> That’s all
> 
> Cheers


 This is one of the reasons why there are lots of wasted EOI.


----------



## champion840

What if acs certified of spouse is expired in 2013 and we put 189
Main applicant acs is ok only spouse 's acs expired
Because we got invite
What happens if we lodge 189
Will case officer let it go since its not main applicants acs


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840

champion840 said:


> What if acs certified of spouse is expired in 2013 and we put 189
> Main applicant acs is ok only spouse 's acs expired
> Because we got invite
> What happens if we lodge 189
> Will case officer let it go since its not main applicants acs
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Btw partner 5 point is claimed eoi gave the point and got invite

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

champion840 said:


> What if acs certified of spouse is expired in 2013 and we put 189
> Main applicant acs is ok only spouse 's acs expired
> Because we got invite
> What happens if we lodge 189
> Will case officer let it go since its not main applicants acs
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Same outcome 
Application will be rejected and the fees forfeited

Cheers


----------



## champion840

NB said:


> Same outcome
> 
> Application will be rejected and the fees forfeited
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I dont think so i think case officer will let it go since eoi system approved it
So and anyway its not main applicant's eoi

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

champion840 said:


> I dont think so i think case officer will let it go since eoi system approved it
> So and anyway its not main applicant's eoi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Of course
Go ahead and apply if you are sure 

DHA will appreciate some easy fees

Cheers


----------



## pcdfrost

champion840 said:


> Btw partner 5 point is claimed eoi gave the point and got invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


EOI system "gives" points based on what you claimed. Nothing is verified in EOI stage. It is up to you to claim the correct points. As previously mentioned you have over claimed points as you do not have a valid assessment.


----------



## tinks2

Sifreh said:


> Hi dude... It's very unfortunate that after waiting so long you got this.. can u please mention your timeline.. like when did you get the interview call?? I saw from your previous posts that on 10 Jan u got a call.. was there any call after that ?? Or they made you wait 5 months to send NJL??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Only call received on 10th of Jan 2019 and received NJL letter on 31st of May. The total time period was 9 months and 13 days.


----------



## sambitc

champion840 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same outcome
> 
> Application will be rejected and the fees forfeited
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so i think case officer will let it go since eoi system approved it
> So and anyway its not main applicant's eoi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Is an agent telling you to do this ?


----------



## champion840

Yes file ks already lodged i just dont know whaf will happen i am very scared
U fortunately i cant renew acs now 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840

NB said:


> Of course
> 
> Go ahead and apply if you are sure
> 
> 
> 
> DHA will appreciate some easy fees
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Its already lodged just waiting for direct grant 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840

pcdfrost said:


> EOI system "gives" points based on what you claimed. Nothing is verified in EOI stage. It is up to you to claim the correct points. As previously mentioned you have over claimed points as you do not have a valid assessment.


Not according to migration fast

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

champion840 said:


> Not according to migration fast
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Do let us know when you get the grant or the rejection, as the case maybe 

Cheers


----------



## RPK_AUS

Hi,

From morning I am unable to view the details in online immi account. Did anybody face the same?
Strange.


----------



## Nomad82

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> From morning I am unable to view the details in online immi account. Did anybody face the same?
> Strange.


. Yes, this has been happening since yesterday with my Account.


----------



## Sabareesan

Hello Guys,Is there anyone who worked in Saudi Arabia and got PCC for applying visa.

I went to Saudi Arabia on a Business Visa organised by my company..Entered Saudi on multiple entries for around 1.5yeara

As there is no work permit..will Saudi Arabia give Police clearance

I have a document from my company stating about the Journey details and my roles and responsibilities there.Will that be enough?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sabareesan said:


> Hello Guys,Is there anyone who worked in Saudi Arabia and got PCC for applying visa.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Saudi Arabia on a Business Visa organised by my company..Entered Saudi on multiple entries for around 1.5yeara
> 
> 
> 
> As there is no work permit..will Saudi Arabia give Police clearance
> 
> 
> 
> I have a document from my company stating about the Journey details and my roles and responsibilities there.Will that be enough?


For pcc rules is that you have to stay one year. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks

Quote:
Originally Posted by champion840 
What if acs certified of spouse is expired in 2013 and we put 189
Main applicant acs is ok only spouse 's acs expired
Because we got invite
What happens if we lodge 189
Will case officer let it go since its not main applicants acs


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

Quote:
Originally Posted by NB 
Same outcome 

Application will be rejected and the fees forfeited



Cheers

Quote:
Originally Posted by champion840 
I dont think so i think case officer will let it go since eoi system approved it
So and anyway its not main applicant's eoi

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Quote:
Originally Posted by NB 
Of course

Go ahead and apply if you are sure 



DHA will appreciate some easy fees



Cheers


Quote:
Originally Posted by champion840 
Its already lodged just waiting for direct grant

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk




NB said:


> Do let us know when you get the grant or the rejection, as the case maybe
> 
> Cheers


NB no need to stress explaining. Some people need to learn the hard way.


----------



## NB

shabaranks said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by champion840
> What if acs certified of spouse is expired in 2013 and we put 189
> Main applicant acs is ok only spouse 's acs expired
> Because we got invite
> What happens if we lodge 189
> Will case officer let it go since its not main applicants acs
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NB
> Same outcome
> 
> Application will be rejected and the fees forfeited
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by champion840
> I dont think so i think case officer will let it go since eoi system approved it
> So and anyway its not main applicant's eoi
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NB
> Of course
> 
> Go ahead and apply if you are sure
> 
> 
> 
> DHA will appreciate some easy fees
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by champion840
> Its already lodged just waiting for direct grant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> NB no need to stress explaining. Some people need to learn the hard way.


I am not stressing for him
I don’t want some innocent member to follow the same route, reading the post and assuming that it is valid as he is quoting migration agencies

Moreover I am sure he is just BS on the forum just for the heck of it

Cheers


----------



## Neo44

Hi All,

I have been a silent member on this forum. However, this forum has helped me immensely during the entire visa process. Special thanks to NB, Saif, Bandish and all other folks on this forum who have been helping people on their journey.

Received my grant last month. Below are my timelines.

261111 | Business Analyst | 75 Points
189 EOI Submitted: 25-Aug-18
Invited: 11-Nov-18
Visa Lodged: 10-Dec-18
CO Contact: 18-Mar-19
Replied CO: 14-Apr-19
Grant: 11-May-19
IED: 17-Jan-20


----------



## SG

Neo44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member on this forum. However, this forum has helped me immensely during the entire visa process. Special thanks to NB, Saif, Bandish and all other folks on this forum who have been helping people on their journey.
> 
> Received my grant last month. Below are my timelines.
> 
> 261111 | Business Analyst | 75 Points
> 189 EOI Submitted: 25-Aug-18
> Invited: 11-Nov-18
> Visa Lodged: 10-Dec-18
> CO Contact: 18-Mar-19
> Replied CO: 14-Apr-19
> Grant: 11-May-19
> IED: 17-Jan-20


Congratulations Neo


----------



## Das87

hi All,

I would like to thank all the members in this forum for the advices and guidances. 
I am happy to announce, that I have received my grant today for me and my wife. Below are the timelines.

ANZSCO -261313
ACS +ve - May 2018
EOI - 31st July 2018 ( 70 points)
EOI updated - 26 jan 2019 (75 with partner points)
ITA - 11 Feb 2019
Lodged - 12 Feb 2019(189)
Grant - 20 June 2019
IED - 7 March 2020
Application status transition : Received-> Finalized


----------



## abhinavraiden123

Neo44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member on this forum. However, this forum has helped me immensely during the entire visa process. Special thanks to NB, Saif, Bandish and all other folks on this forum who have been helping people on their journey.
> 
> Received my grant last month. Below are my timelines.
> 
> 261111 | Business Analyst | 75 Points
> 189 EOI Submitted: 25-Aug-18
> Invited: 11-Nov-18
> Visa Lodged: 10-Dec-18
> CO Contact: 18-Mar-19
> Replied CO: 14-Apr-19
> Grant: 11-May-19
> IED: 17-Jan-20


Congratulations... What was asked by CO ?


----------



## gvbrin

Das87 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank all the members in this forum for the advices and guidances.
> I am happy to announce, that I have received my grant today for me and my wife. Below are the timelines.
> 
> ANZSCO -261313
> ACS +ve - May 2018
> EOI - 31st July 2018 ( 70 points)
> EOI updated - 26 jan 2019 (75 with partner points)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Lodged - 12 Feb 2019(189)
> Grant - 20 June 2019
> IED - 7 March 2020
> Application status transition : Received-> Finalized




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhikpro

Das87 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank all the members in this forum for the advices and guidances.
> I am happy to announce, that I have received my grant today for me and my wife. Below are the timelines.
> 
> ANZSCO -261313
> ACS +ve - May 2018
> EOI - 31st July 2018 ( 70 points)
> EOI updated - 26 jan 2019 (75 with partner points)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Lodged - 12 Feb 2019(189)
> Grant - 20 June 2019
> IED - 7 March 2020
> Application status transition : Received-> Finalized



Congratulations Das !


----------



## abhikpro

Hi All,

I am regular to this wonderful blog, updating my timelines

ANZSCO -261313
ACS +ve - 12th Sept 2018 
Points : 75
ITA - 11 Dec 2019 (189 for myself, wife and kid)
Lodged - 04 Feb 2019
Application status transition : Received


----------



## abhikpro

Neo44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent member on this forum. However, this forum has helped me immensely during the entire visa process. Special thanks to NB, Saif, Bandish and all other folks on this forum who have been helping people on their journey.
> 
> Received my grant last month. Below are my timelines.
> 
> 261111 | Business Analyst | 75 Points
> 189 EOI Submitted: 25-Aug-18
> Invited: 11-Nov-18
> Visa Lodged: 10-Dec-18
> CO Contact: 18-Mar-19
> Replied CO: 14-Apr-19
> Grant: 11-May-19
> IED: 17-Jan-20


Agree with Neo. I have always received a lot of support from this blog. NB's commitment to the group has always helped everyone


----------



## yshudicare

Das87 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank all the members in this forum for the advices and guidances.
> I am happy to announce, that I have received my grant today for me and my wife. Below are the timelines.
> 
> ANZSCO -261313
> ACS +ve - May 2018
> EOI - 31st July 2018 ( 70 points)
> EOI updated - 26 jan 2019 (75 with partner points)
> ITA - 11 Feb 2019
> Lodged - 12 Feb 2019(189)
> Grant - 20 June 2019
> IED - 7 March 2020
> Application status transition : Received-> Finalized


congratulations and thanks for sharing your timeline!


----------



## AJ018

*Help Saudi Non Resident PCC*

Dear Friends ,

I just got a CO contact asking for Saudi PCC for my travels from 2013 to 2016. Every single time i had gone using Business VISA which my company kept extending as per rules. 

I have heard that its not possible to get Saudi PCC from outside the country specially for BV holders. 

What should i do ?


Lodged : 14th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 18th June 2019
Points : 80
261313 - India


----------



## AJ018

*Help Saudi Non Resident PCC*

Dear Friends ,

I just got a CO contact asking for Saudi PCC for my travels from 2013 to 2016. Every single time i had gone using Business VISA which my company kept extending as per rules. 

I have heard that its not possible to get Saudi PCC from outside the country specially for BV holders. 

What should i do ?


Lodged : 14th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 18th June 2019
Points : 80
261313 - India


----------



## NB

AJ018 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> I just got a CO contact asking for Saudi PCC for my travels from 2013 to 2016. Every single time i had gone using Business VISA which my company kept extending as per rules.
> 
> I have heard that its not possible to get Saudi PCC from outside the country specially for BV holders.
> 
> What should i do ?
> 
> 
> Lodged : 14th Feb 2019
> CO Contact : 18th June 2019
> Points : 80
> 261313 - India


Have you tried them ?

http://qatarhelplinegroup.com/saudi-police-clearance-certificate/

Cheers


----------



## nelutla

AJ018 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a CO contact asking for Saudi PCC for my travels from 2013 to 2016. Every single time i had gone using Business VISA which my company kept extending as per rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that its not possible to get Saudi PCC from outside the country specially for BV holders.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged : 14th Feb 2019
> 
> CO Contact : 18th June 2019
> 
> Points : 80
> 
> 261313 - India




Hey hi I just saw ur post Iam in same boat but travelled to Kuwait now they are asking pcc, but my company sent me on visiting visa which is 3 months and I kept renewal by coming back to India and re-visiting it went like this for 2 year with every 3 months break 
I don't know wht should I do 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus

AJ018 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a CO contact asking for Saudi PCC for my travels from 2013 to 2016. Every single time i had gone using Business VISA which my company kept extending as per rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that its not possible to get Saudi PCC from outside the country specially for BV holders.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged : 14th Feb 2019
> 
> CO Contact : 18th June 2019
> 
> Points : 80
> 
> 261313 - India


Provide a letter to CO explaining the situation. Attach Saudi business visa and entry / exit stamp page as proof.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hi guys,

FINALLY received the grant for two of us. Thanks alot for all your support and guidance. It has been a long journey since getting:

EOI - 70 15th Dec 2016 (Unsuccessful)
EOI - 75 28th Oct 2017 (Unsuccessful - very close)
EOI - 80 21st Aug 2018 (Successful - very close)

So happy and relieved today. First day of the rest of my life.


----------



## SG

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> FINALLY received the grant for two of us. Thanks alot for all your support and guidance. It has been a long journey since getting:
> 
> EOI - 70 15th Dec 2016 (Unsuccessful)
> EOI - 75 28th Oct 2017 (Unsuccessful - very close)
> EOI - 80 21st Aug 2018 (Successful - very close)
> 
> So happy and relieved today. First day of the rest of my life.


Heartiest Congratulations Neeraj


----------



## asad.chem

Dear NB,

I have lodged my visa for family of 04 on 29th Aug, 2018... got CO contact on 27th Nov, which I replied on 13 Dec... their on, have received nothing, No CO contact or grant? I have some questions to ask from you.

1- Have you seen any cases like me before? or should I be worried that I won't get any feedback till no time known?
2- Do I have any option to communicate my visa delay problem to Home affairs, other than telephone helpline, as their response is very generic and similar all the time? and will it have any benefit?
3- We are expecting a baby in mid of aug? Even I get a grant before that, I won't be able to travel to aus... I know [from one of your comments on another post] that I can delay my IED... but should I initiate change of circumstances form now [I don't want to put my process on hold as I am already in very stress for their delayed response] or should I wait till aug?
4- Their are many of my friends from my organization with same education, profession, and job experience [my experience is even more than them] and even we follow the same document checklist, all of them got their grants. So should I worried for rejection or it is just a matter of time ?[as all my claims are 200% true and I have given many proofs for each. Please reply

I know the list is very long, but I am extremely anxious and need your genuine advice.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,


----------



## NB

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have lodged my visa for family of 04 on 29th Aug, 2018... got CO contact on 27th Nov, which I replied on 13 Dec... their on, have received nothing, No CO contact or grant? I have some questions to ask from you.
> 
> 1- Have you seen any cases like me before? or should I be worried that I won't get any feedback till no time known?
> 2- Do I have any option to communicate my visa delay problem to Home affairs, other than telephone helpline, as their response is very generic and similar all the time? and will it have any benefit?
> 3- We are expecting a baby in mid of aug? Even I get a grant before that, I won't be able to travel to aus... I know [from one of your comments on another post] that I can delay my IED... but should I initiate change of circumstances form now [I don't want to put my process on hold as I am already in very stress for their delayed response] or should I wait till aug?
> 4- Their are many of my friends from my organization with same education, profession, and job experience [my experience is even more than them] and even we follow the same document checklist, all of them got their grants. So should I worried for rejection or it is just a matter of time ?[as all my claims are 200% true and I have given many proofs for each. Please reply
> 
> I know the list is very long, but I am extremely anxious and need your genuine advice.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Regards,


1. YES. But it will not be for ever. You will get a decision soon. You have to wait patiently 

2. You can do nothing but wait

3. Getting a PR for the baby after your grant will be very costly, time consuming and cumbersome
So if you don’t get the grant by the time the baby is born, it may be a blessing for you.
You can just add the baby to your application and get the pr together
If the grant is given before, then you can apply for extension of IED as I have mentioned in another post

4. Each case is unique and you should not compare your timelines to others
I got the grant in less then a month , so do you think everyone should get It likewise ?

Just wait patiently 
It will come in its own sweet time 

Cheers


----------



## asad.chem

NB said:


> 1. YES. But it will not be for ever. You will get a decision soon. You have to wait patiently
> 
> 2. You can do nothing but wait
> 
> 3. Getting a PR for the baby after your grant will be very costly, time consuming and cumbersome
> So if you don’t get the grant by the time the baby is born, it may be a blessing for you.
> You can just add the baby to your application and get the pr together
> If the grant is given before, then you can apply for extension of IED as I have mentioned in another post
> 
> 4. Each case is unique and you should not compare your timelines to others
> I got the grant in less then a month , so do you think everyone should get It likewise ?
> 
> Just wait patiently
> It will come in its own sweet time
> 
> Cheers


Thank you dear... you are a blessing in this group

Regards,


----------



## auscall

*Latest docs upload*

Is it a good practice to continue to upload latest payslips/PF docs etc. after VISA lodge and while you are waiting for VISA decision?


----------



## Neo44

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Congratulations... What was asked by CO ?


CO asked for RNRs on company letterhead and also to send PTE scores electronically.
Had submitted SDs earlier. Got the required RNRs post CO contact and submitted.

In retrospect, I suppose I should have got RNRs in the first place as that could have made processing a bit faster.


----------



## NB

auscall said:


> Is it a good practice to continue to upload latest payslips/PF docs etc. after VISA lodge and while you are waiting for VISA decision?


You don’t have to submit any evidence beyond the date of the invite
Stop uploading these documents and creating a headache for the CO

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

Hi Guys,

I lodged my visa on 1 Dec 2018 ANZSCO:263111 and received the immi assessment commence email(IACM) on Feb 28,2019. Have any of you received the IACM recently?

Thanks!


----------



## Das87

Neo44 said:


> CO asked for RNRs on company letterhead and also to send PTE scores electronically.
> Had submitted SDs earlier. Got the required RNRs post CO contact and submitted.
> 
> In retrospect, I suppose I should have got RNRs in the first place as that could have made processing a bit faster.


Did you not provide the same (RnR) documents which you had provided during ACS?
it is definitely not a necessity to provide RnR on company letter head. Had you submitted affidavits of RnR during ACS and the same during visa application, it should have sufficed. 
Again, in the end it is the call of the CO evaluating.

Note: I had read a post in the forum that Form 1221 is mandatory. I would like to reiterate NB that Form 80 is sufficient unless explicitly asked for 1221.


----------



## Das87

NB said:


> You don’t have to submit any evidence beyond the date of the invite
> Stop uploading these documents and creating a headache for the CO
> 
> Cheers


Completely agree with you NB. 
provide evidences of what has been claimed and nothing additional.


----------



## NB

Das87 said:


> Did you not provide the same (RnR) documents which you had provided during ACS?
> it is definitely not a necessity to provide RnR on company letter head. Had you submitted affidavits of RnR during ACS and the same during visa application, it should have sufficed.
> Again, in the end it is the call of the CO evaluating.
> 
> Note: I had read a post in the forum that Form 1221 is mandatory. I would like to reiterate NB that Form 80 is sufficient unless explicitly asked for 1221.


I have never said that form 1221 is mandatory 
Can you show me that post ?

I have always said that most members prefer to upload it as the information is anyways available with us in form 80

Please read carefully 

Cheers


----------



## IndAus11

Hello Experts,

I got the grant on 11th Apr 2019. Now, I am planning to move to Sydney in Sep 2019 with my family.
Need your expert advice on below topics:
1) List of documents required for immigration in Australia.
2) Do we need any insurance while traveling?
3) What all formalities should be completed after reaching there? Within what time frame?

Please share checklist, if any, and your valuable comments.

Thanks!!


----------



## NB

IndAus11 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I got the grant on 11th Apr 2019. Now, I am planning to move to Sydney in Sep 2019 with my family.
> Need your expert advice on below topics:
> 1) List of documents required for immigration in Australia.
> 2) Do we need any insurance while traveling?
> 3) What all formalities should be completed after reaching there? Within what time frame?
> 
> Please share checklist, if any, and your valuable comments.
> 
> Thanks!!


Are you travelling for good or only to complete the IED ?

Cheers


----------



## IndAus11

NB said:


> Are you travelling for good or only to complete the IED ?
> 
> Cheers


My wife and daughter(for IED) will come back after 10 days. I will be there for good.


----------



## NB

IndAus11 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I got the grant on 11th Apr 2019. Now, I am planning to move to Sydney in Sep 2019 with my family.
> Need your expert advice on below topics:
> 1) List of documents required for immigration in Australia.
> 2) Do we need any insurance while traveling?
> 3) What all formalities should be completed after reaching there? Within what time frame?
> 
> Please share checklist, if any, and your valuable comments.
> 
> Thanks!!


1. Only grant letter

2. Travel insurance is your choice. Not mandatory 

3. You can get a 

medicare card , 
bank account , 
TFN number, 
change driving license to local 
Local SIM card for yourself
Private health insurance for yourself is totally dependent on you. You will be covered by Medicare in case of any medical problems 

Your wife and kids nothing at this stage

Cheers


----------



## arjunpinu

Neo44 said:


> CO asked for RNRs on company letterhead and also to send PTE scores electronically.
> Had submitted SDs earlier. Got the required RNRs post CO contact and submitted.
> 
> In retrospect, I suppose I should have got RNRs in the first place as that could have made processing a bit faster.


It is always advised to get the RnRs for current company to ensure quick processing. However, it is not that simple to get it from your current company unless you have very friendly relations with your manager/HR. I was also skeptical in first place and did not provide RnR from current org for ACS eveluation. When the ACS result came, I realized that I could not claim full points for employment. So eventually I had to redo my ACS evaluation with current org experience. Getting RnRs was not that easy. I had to take one of the senior HR guy (who was my recruiter in this company) in confidence and got RnRs from him.

Lesson Learnt - Please have all employment as a part of ACS evaluation so that you can avoid future hassles and save some bucks (that you need to do a re-evaluation)


----------



## abhikpro

arjunpinu said:


> It is always advised to get the RnRs for current company to ensure quick processing. However, it is not that simple to get it from your current company unless you have very friendly relations with your manager/HR. I was also skeptical in first place and did not provide RnR from current org for ACS eveluation. When the ACS result came, I realized that I could not claim full points for employment. So eventually I had to redo my ACS evaluation with current org experience. Getting RnRs was not that easy. I had to take one of the senior HR guy (who was my recruiter in this company) in confidence and got RnRs from him.
> 
> Lesson Learnt - Please have all employment as a part of ACS evaluation so that you can avoid future hassles and save some bucks (that you need to do a re-evaluation)


Sorry guys, but what is full form of RnR ?


----------



## NB

abhikpro said:


> Sorry guys, but what is full form of RnR ?


Roles and responsibilities 

Cheers


----------



## mths

NB said:


> 1. Only grant letter


I was under the impression that this isn't needed anymore.


----------



## bennyj

Hi members 
I am looking for a initial entty date extension waiver fr my spouse due to medical condition .I have sent one email with medical support to [email protected] .gov.au . I got some automated response showing common ways to send the query thru immiaccount and all. Is it proper way to request for extension of initial entry . I cannot do any change in immi accnt now after grant . Plzz guide thanx


----------



## NB

bennyj said:


> Hi members
> I am looking for a initial entty date extension waiver fr my spouse due to medical condition .I have sent one email with medical support to [email protected] .gov.au . I got some automated response showing common ways to send the query thru immiaccount and all. Is it proper way to request for extension of initial entry . I cannot do any change in immi accnt now after grant . Plzz guide thanx


Try calling them up

Cheers


----------



## bennyj

NB said:


> bennyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi members
> I am looking for a initial entty date extension waiver fr my spouse due to medical condition .I have sent one email with medical support to [email protected] .gov.au . I got some automated response showing common ways to send the query thru immiaccount and all. Is it proper way to request for extension of initial entry . I cannot do any change in immi accnt now after grant . Plzz guide thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Try calling them up
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thnx fr reply NB I called them They said we forward yur case to co but no email received after a week So i think i hv to wait


----------



## NB

bennyj said:


> Thnx fr reply NB I called them They said we forward yur case to co but no email received after a week So i think i hv to wait


Keep reminding them every week
I see no other route

Cheers


----------



## Lovegill

Dear all, 
I’m happy to announce that I got my grant today after a long wait of 10 months. A big thanks to NB, Welshtone and other members of the forum who guided me throughout the process. My timelines are below:
Occupation: Registered Nurse (70 points)
EOI: 05 May 2018
ITA: 11 August 2018
Visa Lodged: 21st August 2018
Baby born on: 07 October 2018
1st CO contact : 27 November ( for baby’s passport and birth certificate)
2nd CO contact: 27 February 2019 ( for baby’s on the paper health assessment)
3rd CO contact: 15th April for baby’s medical as baby’s turned 6 months old on 7th April and needed complete medical)
Grant: 22 June 

Best wishes who are waiting for their grants. 
Again a big thanks to all.


----------



## Das87

NB said:


> I have never said that form 1221 is mandatory
> Can you show me that post ?
> 
> I have always said that most members prefer to upload it as the information is anyways available with us in form 80
> 
> Please read carefully
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

May be I wasn't clear. What I wanted to say is, I second your words... Form 80 is sufficient. Form 1221 is not mandatory unless explicitly asked.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## kimmy3701

I can see on immitracker that 24th Feb lodgement guys have also started receiving Grants. Can i expect mine( 26th Feb) to come around in next 10-15 days? It will be 130-135 days then


----------



## saurabhpluto

kimmy3701 said:


> I can see on immitracker that 24th Feb lodgement guys have also started receiving Grants. Can i expect mine( 26th Feb) to come around in next 10-15 days? It will be 130-135 days then


Yep they are clearing feb now. You can expect a co contact or grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

saurabhpluto said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see on immitracker that 24th Feb lodgement guys have also started receiving Grants. Can i expect mine( 26th Feb) to come around in next 10-15 days? It will be 130-135 days then
> 
> 
> 
> Yep they are clearing feb now. You can expect a co contact or grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Grant Grant Grant pleaseee 🙏🏻😀


----------



## sambitc

I haven't received a CO contact 125 days post lodgment. Should I expect a direct grant?


----------



## kimmy3701

sambitc said:


> I haven't received a CO contact 125 days post lodgment. Should I expect a direct grant?


You will get to know in coming week


----------



## abhinavraiden123

kimmy3701 said:


> I can see on immitracker that 24th Feb lodgement guys have also started receiving Grants. Can i expect mine( 26th Feb) to come around in next 10-15 days? It will be 130-135 days then


Feb 24th are the onshore ones. For offshore, it seems to be Feb 18th. 

If you have a very simple case, good luck, optimistic CO in a good mood while reviewing your case and have all completed and valid documents, then you might get it by June mid as per the current trends. But please do not make any kind of plans with these assumptions. That would most certainly end in disaster.


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> I haven't received a CO contact 125 days post lodgment. Should I expect a direct grant?


Wrong conclusion 

You can get a co contact even after a year

Cheers


----------



## abhinavraiden123

NB, Is it necessary to put offer letters and pf statements of all the companies that I worked ? I have submitted only experience certificates, payslips, bank statements and tax returns for those time period.


----------



## Janubless

Hi Guys..Bumping up this post since I haven't got a response ...have any of you got the IACM recently? It's been a long wait for me and I am trying not to fret about it .


Janubless said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 1 Dec 2018 ANZSCO:263111 and received the immi assessment commence email(IACM) on Feb 28,2019. Have any of you received the IACM recently?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## kimmy3701

abhinavraiden123 said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see on immitracker that 24th Feb lodgement guys have also started receiving Grants. Can i expect mine( 26th Feb) to come around in next 10-15 days? It will be 130-135 days then
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 24th are the onshore ones. For offshore, it seems to be Feb 18th.
> 
> If you have a very simple case, good luck, optimistic CO in a good mood while reviewing your case and have all completed and valid documents, then you might get it by June mid as per the current trends. But please do not make any kind of plans with these assumptions. That would most certainly end in disaster.
Click to expand...

Yes mine is a simple case.. Just 2 companies and everything on letter head...Did you mean mid July?


----------



## mths

Janubless said:


> Hi Guys..Bumping up this post since I haven't got a response ...have any of you got the IACM recently? It's been a long wait for me and I am trying not to fret about it .


What's this "IACM" anyway? My timeline etc look similar, and I can't find any such email when I search my archives. I don't know, maybe this is why you're not getting a response.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi all,

a basic question and annoyed.

An unexpected error has occurred at 23/06/2019 1:29:41 PM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

I tried multiple times at even after couple of hours, but unable to reset password or login.

Any issue with system and any clue ?


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> a basic question and annoyed.
> 
> An unexpected error has occurred at 23/06/2019 1:29:41 PM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.
> 
> I tried multiple times at even after couple of hours, but unable to reset password or login.
> 
> Any issue with system and any clue ?


It is quite common over the weekends as They do their system tweaks and minor maintenance 
Try tomorrow only if there is nothing urgent today 

There is no justification in getting annoyed for such minor glitches 

Cheers


----------



## abhinavraiden123

kimmy3701 said:


> abhinavraiden123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see on immitracker that 24th Feb lodgement guys have also started receiving Grants. Can i expect mine( 26th Feb) to come around in next 10-15 days? It will be 130-135 days then
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 24th are the onshore ones. For offshore, it seems to be Feb 18th.
> 
> If you have a very simple case, good luck, optimistic CO in a good mood while reviewing your case and have all completed and valid documents, then you might get it by June mid as per the current trends. But please do not make any kind of plans with these assumptions. That would most certainly end in disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes mine is a simple case.. Just 2 companies and everything on letter head...Did you mean mid July?
Click to expand...

Sorry...yes sir, I meant mid July.


----------



## kimmy3701

A friend of mine showed initial work exp of 2 years which is fake. After his ACS, 4 years were deducted. His consultant said you are now completely safe as you dnt need to show any docs for exp which has been cut after invite. Sounds like a cool thing for fraudsters ? or he still has risk of getting caught?


----------



## kimmy3701

kimmy3701 said:


> A friend of mine showed initial work exp of 2 years which is fake. After his ACS, 4 years were deducted. His consultant said you are now completely safe as you dnt need to show any docs for exp which has been cut after invite. Sounds like a cool thing for fraudsters ? or he still has risk of getting caught?


@NB Your thoughts on this?


----------



## abhinavraiden123

kimmy3701 said:


> A friend of mine showed initial work exp of 2 years which is fake. After his ACS, 4 years were deducted. His consultant said you are now completely safe as you dnt need to show any docs for exp which has been cut after invite. Sounds like a cool thing for fraudsters ? or he still has risk of getting caught?


As per my understanding we have to submit all the work experience letters including the one outside the ACS. DHA is not stupid and It is just the matter of time before he/she gets his/her VISA refused. Then we can say he/she has permanently sealed his/her fate from working in any other developed country in future unless there is an extremely good reason to justify the case.


----------



## NB

abhinavraiden123 said:


> As per my understanding we have to submit all the work experience letters including the one outside the ACS. DHA is not stupid and It is just the matter of time before he/she gets his/her VISA refused. Then we can say he/she has permanently sealed his/her fate from working in any other developed country in future unless there is an extremely good reason to justify the case.


You are absolutely right

Recently a member was asked to submit evidence for a period for which he had not claimed points, but was used towards AQF

Whenever, the CO will be suspicious, he will ask for the same
Better not to try such stunts

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701

NB said:


> abhinavraiden123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per my understanding we have to submit all the work experience letters including the one outside the ACS. DHA is not stupid and It is just the matter of time before he/she gets his/her VISA refused. Then we can say he/she has permanently sealed his/her fate from working in any other developed country in future unless there is an extremely good reason to justify the case.
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right
> 
> Recently a member was asked to submit evidence for a period for which he had not claimed points, but was used towards AQF
> 
> Whenever, the CO will be suspicious, he will ask for the same
> Better not to try such stunts
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

His starting fake designation is IT consultant and very next genuine designation is Trainee. I feel sorry for him as I think this has 100% possibility of CO queries


----------



## Capriconzz

Navni said:


> Yes ! From Adelaide.His/Her name was Antoinette.
> Let’s hope for the best.Did you get any call post that ?


Hi,

May I know when CO Antoinette contacted you and for what? I lodged my Visa on 5th Nov 2018 and had first CO contact on 25th Feb...submitted change of notification for new born and had second CO contact on 23rd April (Antoinette) for medicals of new born and wife. Submitted them on 7th May and waiting desperately since then.

Regards,


----------



## Mishasn

Hi
My application processing time shows 7-8 months now. Previously it was 6-7 months. Is it a bad sign that they increased the processing time? I lodged on 24th december 2018. And last CO contact was 1st april 2019.

TIA


----------



## NB

Mishasn said:


> Hi
> My application processing time shows 7-8 months now. Previously it was 6-7 months. Is it a bad sign that they increased the processing time? I lodged on 24th december 2018. And last CO contact was 1st april 2019.
> 
> TIA


It’s a minor tweaking of the time

Don’t give too much weightage

Cheers


----------



## bennyj

Hi members 
I received one fecilitation letter today for first entry waiver fr my spouse and child .There is a child visa condition stated below whichvis confusing 


Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the department’s website. 

What does it mean I cannot travel to Australia before grant of visa for new born . Members please guide . Thanks


----------



## sambitc

Hello everyone,

I received my direct grant today. Thanks to all members and a very special shoutout to NB.

ANZSCO : 261313
ACS: 10th Jan 2019
PTE: 2nd Feb 2019 (88/87/90/84)
Total Points: 80 (189)
EOI:10th Feb 2019
Lodgement:17th Feb 2019
Grant::24th Jun 2019


----------



## Janubless

Hey Guys,

I lodged my visa on Dec 1 for ANZSCO : 263111. Received the immi assessment commence email on Feb 28,2019. I have been waiting for the grant but now the nerves are getting to me. I've tried keeping myself occupied but to little help.


I'd appreciate any positive words of encouragement.

Thank you.


----------



## nest47

A quick update on our case for reference..

Anzsco code :: 261313
Lodgement date :: 14th Feb
CO Contact :: 18 June (for Evidence of Remuneration for all the claimed employment periods)
Documents uploaded :: 24th June 
Now at least 2 months wait .. (As per the trends) layball:


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations & good luck 


sambitc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. Thanks to all members and a very special shoutout to NB.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS: 10th Jan 2019
> PTE: 2nd Feb 2019 (88/87/90/84)
> Total Points: 80 (189)
> EOI:10th Feb 2019
> Lodgement:17th Feb 2019
> Grant::24th Jun 2019


----------



## mths

Janubless said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa on Dec 1 for ANZSCO : 263111. Received the immi assessment commence email on Feb 28,2019. I have been waiting for the grant but now the nerves are getting to me. I've tried keeping myself occupied but to little help.
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any positive words of encouragement.
> 
> Thank you.


I answered you a few pages back in case you missed in.. basically, what is this "immi assessment commence email" you're talking about?


----------



## Janubless

I'm sorry. I probably missed your response. The immi assessment email states that my application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. My understanding is that not everyone receives this email and there is no set pattern to who receives this email.


mths said:


> I answered you a few pages back in case you missed in.. basically, what is this "immi assessment commence email" you're talking about?


----------



## abhikpro

NB said:


> Roles and responsibilities
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## maverickz

Hi Guys,

After I applied for my PR, the company which I was working for was acquired by another firm. My application is in the 'Received' status and I don't think a CO has been assigned to my application yet. The documents I submitted were of the first company. Do I have to inform immigration about this change ?If so, Do I have to submit new documents related to the new company ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## NB

maverickz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After I applied for my PR, the company which I was working for was acquired by another firm. My application is in the 'Received' status and I don't think a CO has been assigned to my application yet. The documents I submitted were of the first company. Do I have to inform immigration about this change ?If so, Do I have to submit new documents related to the new company ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new company name, email ids and contact number

You ma not need to submit the new documents as such

If possible get a letter that the old company has been taken over by this new company and upload it


Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi All,


Just wanted to know, Do we need to get Notorised documents for PR visa application or Colour scans are enough ?


Any official link, info or pointer will be helpful. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know, Do we need to get Notorised documents for PR visa application or Colour scans are enough ?
> 
> 
> Any official link, info or pointer will be helpful. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colour scans are sufficient 

You can also check the DHA website and verify
It’s not classified information 

Cheers


----------



## abhikpro

NB said:


> You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new company name, email ids and contact number
> 
> You ma not need to submit the new documents as such
> 
> If possible get a letter that the old company has been taken over by this new company and upload it
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for discussing this point.
NB, I had many organisation changes before I settled in my current job with my present employer.
2 of my previous organisations are non-existent today. One of them in Satyam and other is Patni Computers Limited.
I have submitted form 16 and TDS for both of them and release letter on their letter head. My RnR for those 2 organisation's tenure are in form of affidavit from my ex-managers.

Do you think this might create problem or further delay ?
Have you come across similar cases in this forum ? Kindly suggest.


----------



## wewake17

Hi,

Thanks for the update and congratulations. 
Can you quickly tell us what documents you submitted when you applied for PR?

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## wewake17

sambitc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. Thanks to all members and a very special shoutout to NB.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS: 10th Jan 2019
> PTE: 2nd Feb 2019 (88/87/90/84)
> Total Points: 80 (189)
> EOI:10th Feb 2019
> Lodgement:17th Feb 2019
> Grant::24th Jun 2019


Hi,

Thanks for the update and congratulations. 
Can you quickly tell us what documents you submitted when you applied for PR?

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## NB

abhikpro said:


> Thanks for discussing this point.
> NB, I had many organisation changes before I settled in my current job with my present employer.
> 2 of my previous organisations are non-existent today. One of them in Satyam and other is Patni Computers Limited.
> I have submitted form 16 and TDS for both of them and release letter on their letter head. My RnR for those 2 organisation's tenure are in form of affidavit from my ex-managers.
> 
> Do you think this might create problem or further delay ?
> Have you come across similar cases in this forum ? Kindly suggest.


It all depends on the case officer
Very hard to predict if he will go for employment verification or not

Satyam and Patni computers are not non existent in the real sense. They did not close down 
They were taken over by other companies, so the records would exist with Tech Mahindra and igate if they really wanted to check

Cheers


----------



## abhikpro

NB said:


> It all depends on the case officer
> Very hard to predict if he will go for employment verification or not
> 
> Satyam and Patni computers are not non existent in the real sense. They did not close down
> They were taken over by other companies, so the records would exist with Tech Mahindra and igate if they really wanted to check
> 
> Cheers


Yep , agree on that, NB.
Just a small update. It is not even igate anymore. It is taken over by Cap Gemini !

Even I did not know this while filing form 80 so I mentioned there that patni is taken over by Igate
Let's see how my CO feels about it 

As you rightly said, every case is unique


----------



## abhinavraiden123

abhikpro said:


> Yep , agree on that, NB.
> Just a small update. It is not even igate anymore. It is taken over by Cap Gemini !
> 
> Even I did not know this while filing form 80 so I mentioned there that patni is taken over by Igate
> Let's see how my CO feels about it
> 
> As you rightly said, every case is unique


Its all over the news. If CO wants, he/she can confirm from internet without asking you.


----------



## abhikpro

sambitc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. Thanks to all members and a very special shoutout to NB.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS: 10th Jan 2019
> PTE: 2nd Feb 2019 (88/87/90/84)
> Total Points: 80 (189)
> EOI:10th Feb 2019
> Lodgement:17th Feb 2019
> Grant::24th Jun 2019


Heartiest Congratulations, Sambit !


----------



## abhikpro

abhinavraiden123 said:


> Its all over the news. If CO wants, he/she can confirm from internet without asking you.


Yep, Absolutely !
And I am not responsible for tracking my ex-company's whereabouts after I have left it gracefully with no dues on either side.


----------



## nest47

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know, Do we need to get Notorised documents for PR visa application or Colour scans are enough ?
> 
> 
> Any official link, info or pointer will be helpful. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Text from CO mail --

Take clear colour scans or photos of the documents. If the document is more than one page,
save it as a single file. All text must be visible.

You do not need to get documents certified if you attach them through ImmiAccount.


----------



## arjunpinu

sambitc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. Thanks to all members and a very special shoutout to NB.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS: 10th Jan 2019
> PTE: 2nd Feb 2019 (88/87/90/84)
> Total Points: 80 (189)
> EOI:10th Feb 2019
> Lodgement:17th Feb 2019
> Grant::24th Jun 2019


Congratulations on your grant!


----------



## fireblazerr

i got my visa grant recently and am thinking of taking my parents along for first entry. can i apply them on family sponsored visitor visa? i think it is only for PRs but since i am not technically residing in Aus , can i still use it?


----------



## Capriconzz

Mishasn said:


> Hi
> My application processing time shows 7-8 months now. Previously it was 6-7 months. Is it a bad sign that they increased the processing time? I lodged on 24th december 2018. And last CO contact was 1st april 2019.
> 
> TIA


Hi,
Its a bad sign as it shows that Case Officers are taking more time to finalize the application? What did the CO ask when he/she contacted you on 1st April?
I had second CO contact on 23 April for medicals and I am waiting for grant since then.


----------



## kpreddy443

Can anyone please explain weather a newborn baby needs medicals when included in pr application.I lodged my application on 19 oct 2018. 1st co on jan 30 2019 regarding travel updates. replied on the same day. No status from that day until I updated form 1022 saying we had a nee born baby in the month of may. Had a 2nd co contact on 10th of may to submit baby birth certificate and baby passport.Replied back on 7th june. 
Will the co ask for medicals for the newborn baby? If yes what exactly is the procedure.
onshore applicant.
Thanks


----------



## RPK_AUS

Things are happening all around my date. When will I get it God?


----------



## sambitc

wewake17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the update and congratulations.
> Can you quickly tell us what documents you submitted when you applied for PR?
> 
> Regards,
> Vivek


PCC for me and spouse
Medical for me and spouse
ACS mine
PTE score mine, Spouse's ielts score for competency 
All work exp documents including RNRs, payslips, pf, tax docs and bank statements mine
Some work exp docs spouse's (no points claimed)
Passport, AAdhar, Pan card copy for date of birth mine and spouse's
Marriage certificate, Photograph, invitation card, travel ticket. (proof of relationship)
Form 80 mine and spouse's
All education certs and mark sheets mine and spouse's
photograph mine and spouses


----------



## fireblazerr

kpreddy443 said:


> Can anyone please explain weather a newborn baby needs medicals when included in pr application.I lodged my application on 19 oct 2018. 1st co on jan 30 2019 regarding travel updates. replied on the same day. No status from that day until I updated form 1022 saying we had a nee born baby in the month of may. Had a 2nd co contact on 10th of may to submit baby birth certificate and baby passport.Replied back on 7th june.
> Will the co ask for medicals for the newborn baby? If yes what exactly is the procedure.
> onshore applicant.
> Thanks


onshore is different(i think they dont do medicals for baby < 6 months) . but for me - had to get medicals done for my baby. mostly you will get your grant within weeks of submitting baby medicals. wait for the CO contact. wait for some seniors to respond.


----------



## SG

sambitc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. Thanks to all members and a very special shoutout to NB.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS: 10th Jan 2019
> PTE: 2nd Feb 2019 (88/87/90/84)
> Total Points: 80 (189)
> EOI:10th Feb 2019
> Lodgement:17th Feb 2019
> Grant::24th Jun 2019


Congratulations Sambitc


----------



## SG

kpreddy443 said:


> Can anyone please explain weather a newborn baby needs medicals when included in pr application.I lodged my application on 19 oct 2018. 1st co on jan 30 2019 regarding travel updates. replied on the same day. No status from that day until I updated form 1022 saying we had a nee born baby in the month of may. Had a 2nd co contact on 10th of may to submit baby birth certificate and baby passport.Replied back on 7th june.
> Will the co ask for medicals for the newborn baby? If yes what exactly is the procedure.
> onshore applicant.
> Thanks


Hi Kpreddy,

CO will generate the HAP ID for your baby.


----------



## Mishasn

The CO asked for our son’s medical and our polio certificates.
Dont know why they would delay it more 😞


----------



## kpreddy443

Mishasn said:


> The CO asked for our son’s medical and our polio certificates.
> Dont know why they would delay it more 😞


 Hi, Can you please explain me about your case. Is it offshore or onshore? and is the polio required for you or the baby? could you please explain..


----------



## NB

fireblazerr said:


> i got my visa grant recently and am thinking of taking my parents along for first entry. can i apply them on family sponsored visitor visa? i think it is only for PRs but since i am not technically residing in Aus , can i still use it?


You can sponsor only after You have lived for 2 years in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## nishant18

*Grants assigned before Baby's birth.*



bennyj said:


> Hi members
> I received one fecilitation letter today for first entry waiver fr my spouse and child .There is a child visa condition stated below whichvis confusing
> 
> 
> Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the department’s website.
> 
> What does it mean I cannot travel to Australia before grant of visa for new born . Members please guide . Thanks



Can u please share if you and your spouse got the Grants already, after which the baby was born. 
If you already got the Grants, did u get time to travel before baby's birth to fulfill the IED condition. 
Please help with the Queries above.

Many Thanks !


----------



## saurabhpluto

kimmy3701 said:


> His starting fake designation is IT consultant and very next genuine designation is Trainee. I feel sorry for him as I think this has 100% possibility of CO queries


Designations are misleading. Nothing can be inferred from them. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

nest47 said:


> A quick update on our case for reference..
> 
> 
> 
> Anzsco code :: 261313
> 
> Lodgement date :: 14th Feb
> 
> CO Contact :: 18 June (for Evidence of Remuneration for all the claimed employment periods)
> 
> Documents uploaded :: 24th June
> 
> Now at least 2 months wait .. (As per the trends) layball:


You didn't upload pay slips during first lodgement? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mishasn

kpreddy443 said:


> Mishasn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CO asked for our son’s medical and our polio certificates.
> Dont know why they would delay it more 😞
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Can you please explain me about your case. Is it offshore or onshore? and is the polio required for you or the baby? could you please explain..
Click to expand...


For all of us. Me ,husband and our baby. Offshore.


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

abhikpro said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new company name, email ids and contact number
> 
> You ma not need to submit the new documents as such
> 
> If possible get a letter that the old company has been taken over by this new company and upload it
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for discussing this point.
> NB, I had many organisation changes before I settled in my current job with my present employer.
> 2 of my previous organisations are non-existent today. One of them in Satyam and other is Patni Computers Limited.
> I have submitted form 16 and TDS for both of them and release letter on their letter head. My RnR for those 2 organisation's tenure are in form of affidavit from my ex-managers.
> 
> Do you think this might create problem or further delay ?
> Have you come across similar cases in this forum ? Kindly suggest.
Click to expand...

Hi,

Mine was a similar case..I worked for polaris which was taken over by virtusa...luckily I dint have any co contact nor employment verification..I would suggest you upload all the relevant documents to support ur employment so as to avoid any query in co mind..I have uploaded my offer letter..all payslips...form 16....pf statement....relieving letter which was on virtusa name and reference letter... Hope you get ur direct grant soon...good luck


----------



## Aussyzz

Hello All,

We(me & spouse) got the 189 grant today for ANZSCO 263111.

Lodgement date: 19-Feb-2019
Grant: 25-June-2019
EOI Points : 75
No CO contacts.

I believe my existing SC-600 Business Visa will expire automatically after this grant.


I wish a speedy grant to everyone in the pool.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## auscall

Congratulations!!


----------



## NB

Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We(me & spouse) got the 189 grant today for ANZSCO 263111.
> 
> Lodgement date: 19-Feb-2019
> Grant: 25-June-2019
> EOI Points : 75
> No CO contacts.
> 
> I believe my existing SC-600 Business Visa will expire automatically after this grant.
> 
> 
> I wish a speedy grant to everyone in the pool.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Your existing SC 600 visa automatically stands cancelled 
No action required at your end 

Cheers


----------



## nest47

saurabhpluto said:


> You didn't upload pay slips during first lodgement?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Had uploaded Experience letters for all the jobs with R&R...
and Salary slips submitted for only latest job..
that was the mistake .. should have uploaded for all ..


----------



## kimmy3701

Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We(me & spouse) got the 189 grant today for ANZSCO 263111.
> 
> Lodgement date: 19-Feb-2019
> Grant: 25-June-2019
> EOI Points : 75
> No CO contacts.
> 
> I believe my existing SC-600 Business Visa will expire automatically after this grant.
> 
> 
> I wish a speedy grant to everyone in the pool.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!! What documents did you give for proof of relationship?


----------



## SG

Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We(me & spouse) got the 189 grant today for ANZSCO 263111.
> 
> Lodgement date: 19-Feb-2019
> Grant: 25-June-2019
> EOI Points : 75
> No CO contacts.
> 
> I believe my existing SC-600 Business Visa will expire automatically after this grant.
> 
> 
> I wish a speedy grant to everyone in the pool.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Aussyzz


----------



## Aussyzz

kimmy3701 said:


> Congrats!!! What documents did you give for proof of relationship?


We provided the Aadhar ID where it was mentioned wife of, Marriage Certificate, Joint Bank A/c Passbook scan and the visas for the countries where we travelled together...This much of data was not required but I shared whatever I had.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

Aussyzz said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! What documents did you give for proof of relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> We provided the Aadhar ID where it was mentioned wife of, Marriage Certificate, Joint Bank A/c Passbook scan and the visas for the countries where we travelled together...This much of data was not required but I shared whatever I had.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have uploaded marriage certificate and her PCC states wife of <my name>. Her aadhar has the same address as mine but insteas of W/O its C/O. Do you think I should be adding more docs as this point where people people from Feb are getting grants? My lodgement date is 26th Feb, I am worried that uploading any doc at this point will catch the eye of CO and unnnecesary Suspicion. What afe your thoughts?


----------



## Aussyzz

kimmy3701 said:


> I have uploaded marriage certificate and her PCC states wife of <my name>. Her aadhar has the same address as mine but insteas of W/O its C/O. Do you think I should be adding more docs as this point where people people from Feb are getting grants? My lodgement date is 26th Feb, I am worried that uploading any doc at this point will catch the eye of CO and unnnecesary Suspicion. What afe your thoughts?


I am not the right person to comment here but Marriage certificate with a clear registration number is more than enough, I'd be honest here that my earlier business travel to multiple Australian states might have helped me in getting a direct grant, but there are hundreds of other candidates who also got a direct grant, As long as the documents are genuine one should not be worried, you will get the grant my friend maybe in next 2 weeks.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## navi.iitd

*CO Update*

Hey Guys,

My timelines as below.

ITA: 11th Jan '19
Submitted: 25th Jan '19
Medical: 12th Mar '19
CO Contact for State Police Clearance : 8th Apr'19
CO Update that Police Clearance Taking time and asked for waiver, Clicked the " I have provided information as requested" button on 2nd May '19
CO sent messaged: update Police Certificate as soon as possible: 17 June
Got State Police Verification on 24th June, Updated on same day.

Last Application update is showing as 2nd May.

CO is from Adelaide, any idea when CO would be checking my application again?

Thanks,
Naveen


----------



## kimmy3701

Aussyzz said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded marriage certificate and her PCC states wife of <my name>. Her aadhar has the same address as mine but insteas of W/O its C/O. Do you think I should be adding more docs as this point where people people from Feb are getting grants? My lodgement date is 26th Feb, I am worried that uploading any doc at this point will catch the eye of CO and unnnecesary Suspicion. What afe your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the right person to comment here but Marriage certificate with a clear registration number is more than enough, I'd be honest here that my earlier business travel to multiple Australian states might have helped me in getting a direct grant, but there are hundreds of other candidates who also got a direct grant, As long as the documents are genuine one should not be worried, you will get the grant my friend maybe in next 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks brother, Best of luck for your future!!!


----------



## NB

navi.iitd said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My timelines as below.
> 
> ITA: 11th Jan '19
> Submitted: 25th Jan '19
> Medical: 12th Mar '19
> CO Contact for State Police Clearance : 8th Apr'19
> CO Update that Police Clearance Taking time and asked for waiver, Clicked the " I have provided information as requested" button on 2nd May '19
> CO sent messaged: update Police Certificate as soon as possible: 17 June
> Got State Police Verification on 24th June, Updated on same day.
> 
> Last Application update is showing as 2nd May.
> 
> CO is from Adelaide, any idea when CO would be checking my application again?
> 
> Thanks,
> Naveen


Theoretically, the CO checks the files every 28 days, but in reality one can never be sure
I have seen cases where the applicant got the grant within a day of submitting the reply and in some cases had to wait for months

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations Aussyzz and good luck 😊😊 I have 
lodged mine under the same code on Dec 1. Hopefully mine is on the way.


Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We(me & spouse) got the 189 grant today for ANZSCO 263111.
> 
> Lodgement date: 19-Feb-2019
> Grant: 25-June-2019
> EOI Points : 75
> No CO contacts.
> 
> I believe my existing SC-600 Business Visa will expire automatically after this grant.
> 
> 
> I wish a speedy grant to everyone in the pool.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## navi.iitd

NB said:


> Theoretically, the CO checks the files every 28 days, but in reality one can never be sure
> I have seen cases where the applicant got the grant within a day of submitting the reply and in some cases had to wait for months
> 
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB


----------



## depthC123

*Slow Processing Time*

Hi, 

are there any electrical engineers in this group waiting for their grants? Any idea why the processing time for electrical engineers is more haven't seen a lot of grants for electrical on immitracker either.

108 days since CO contact, and almost 7 months since lodgement.


----------



## abhikpro

Capriconzz said:


> Hi,
> Its a bad sign as it shows that Case Officers are taking more time to finalize the application? What did the CO ask when he/she contacted you on 1st April?
> I had second CO contact on 23 April for medicals and I am waiting for grant since then.


wow ! what does "bad sign" means here ?
I think that as long as the claimed experience and other docs are genuine, it is just a matter of time. CO can ask more documents and that is all.

Delay in case finalisation can have many reasons and there is no transparency about it.
If being speculative is the only thing that can be done, my take in this case will be that CO might have asked external agency to verify the supplied document after CO contact and they have their own SLA.

Again, as long as genuineness is there, there is no bad sign. Only a matter of time.


----------



## abhikpro

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine was a similar case..I worked for polaris which was taken over by virtusa...luckily I dint have any co contact nor employment verification..I would suggest you upload all the relevant documents to support ur employment so as to avoid any query in co mind..I have uploaded my offer letter..all payslips...form 16....pf statement....relieving letter which was on virtusa name and reference letter... Hope you get ur direct grant soon...good luck


Thanks Vamsi


----------



## Aish$

Hello all,

I have been a silent viewer of this forum and it has helped me come till lodging visa..lodged June 20 261313
I forsee a wait but just wanted to know a thing
A company that my wife worked for three months is closed now
Claimed exp for it
Should we mention it somewhere??
Thanks


----------



## NB

Aish$ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been a silent viewer of this forum and it has helped me come till lodging visa..lodged June 20 261313
> I forsee a wait but just wanted to know a thing
> A company that my wife worked for three months is closed now
> Claimed exp for it
> Should we mention it somewhere??
> Thanks


3 months is a very short period and that also for a spouse experience and not the main applicant 

I think you can just wait to see if the co contacts you for verification 

In all probability, the CO will not be bothered for such a small period 
I presume you have uploaded all the evidence for this period such as offer letter, release letter, payslips, PF statements, bank statements and income tax returns etc.

Cheers


----------



## RPK_AUS

Got CO contact today for Australia employment verification documents like tax assessment and superannuation statements for my wife all the evidence payslip, tax assessment, employment references. Uploaded and lets see when we get approval or another CO contact may be.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Quick query. Despite uploading everything as given in the attached email I got a notification that "Give details as to why applicant will not be providing attachments prior to lodgement" As given in the attached email. 

I lodged on 01/03/2019 thinking that system is throwing this as I have not uploaded medicals. But I believe I am wrong as people so medicals after lodgement. 

What wrong I would have done?









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## solobandits

Hi All, while submitting documents, is it mandatory to upload a photo (backside) with signature? 

I have uploaded my photo front but did not upload backside of photo with signature. Any advice will be much appreciated. TIA.


----------



## NB

solobandits said:


> Hi All, while submitting documents, is it mandatory to upload a photo (backside) with signature?
> 
> I have uploaded my photo front but did not upload backside of photo with signature. Any advice will be much appreciated. TIA.


Just do it and move on

Cheers


----------



## solobandits

Thanks a lot NB.



NB said:


> solobandits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, while submitting documents, is it mandatory to upload a photo (backside) with signature?
> 
> I have uploaded my photo front but did not upload backside of photo with signature. Any advice will be much appreciated. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Just do it and move on
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## V.vamsikowshik

solobandits said:


> Hi All, while submitting documents, is it mandatory to upload a photo (backside) with signature?
> 
> I have uploaded my photo front but did not upload backside of photo with signature. Any advice will be much appreciated. TIA.


Not required


----------



## Aish$

NB said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have been a silent viewer of this forum and it has helped me come till lodging visa..lodged June 20 261313
> I forsee a wait but just wanted to know a thing
> A company that my wife worked for three months is closed now
> Claimed exp for it
> Should we mention it somewhere??
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 3 months is a very short period and that also for a spouse experience and not the main applicant
> 
> I think you can just wait to see if the co contacts you for verification
> 
> In all probability, the CO will not be bothered for such a small period
> I presume you have uploaded all the evidence for this period such as offer letter, release letter, payslips, PF statements, bank statements and income tax returns etc.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hello and thanks NB
Yes I have uploaded everything and sorry I don't mention earlier
My wife is the primary applicant and I am the secondary

Thanks again


----------



## solobandits

V.vamsikowshik said:


> solobandits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, while submitting documents, is it mandatory to upload a photo (backside) with signature?
> 
> I have uploaded my photo front but did not upload backside of photo with signature. Any advice will be much appreciated. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Not required
Click to expand...


Thanks V. vamsikowshik


----------



## jebaat

Hi Experts

I received a CO contact today morning and was requested to provide more evidence for my spouse functional English, I had already provided the details earlier during my application lodgement I.e Letter from College and university certificates, However I still received the request.

Since I feel this document should suffice or was ignored earlier therefore I resubmitted the same document again and confirmed for submission within 30 min.

Have I done anything wrong, any other document I should submit apart from this

Please advise !!

Details
EOI : 10 Feb 2019
Lodgement : 20th Feb 2019
CO Contact ; 25 June 2019


----------



## NB

jebaat said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I received a CO contact today morning and was requested to provide more evidence for my spouse functional English, I had already provided the details earlier during my application lodgement I.e Letter from College and university certificates, However I still received the request.
> 
> Since I feel this document should suffice or was ignored earlier therefore I resubmitted the same document again and confirmed for submission within 30 min.
> 
> Have I done anything wrong, any other document I should submit apart from this
> 
> Please advise !!
> 
> Details
> EOI : 10 Feb 2019
> Lodgement : 20th Feb 2019
> CO Contact ; 25 June 2019


Recheck the wordings of the college letter to make sure that it confirms the details of the spouse , the details and period of the course and that the medium of instruction was English 
I hope the spouse passed the course and was awarded the degree which you have uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## sudipto25

Hi,
I had lodged my visa application on March 11th, 2019. Submitted for myself, spouse (dependent, housewife) and son who was 6 months old then.
Submitted everything which i could gather after going over multiple threads of this forum. Submitted PCC, HC by mid April as well.

I do see that many are receiving the grant or CO contact nowadays who lodged application in mid-Feb.

Can i hope/assume that based on that, i can get some communication from them in next 15/20 days maybe? Any thoughts anyone?

=========================
Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE : 3rd Attempt - L90, R90, S90, W90
Spouse PTE: 1st Attempt- L42, R54, S42, W50
ACS Applied: 8-Sep-2018
ACS +ve : 21-Oct-2018
EOI(189) Applied on : 6-Jan-2019 (75 Points)
EOI invitation: 11-Jan-2019 
Visa Applied: 11-Mar-2019


----------



## MJ.Sydney

Hi folks, in case a 189 visa application is submitted, and unfortunately employment contract has ended. Do we need to notify DHA if currently unemployed or if working in some temporary jobs to support family and NOT in the nominated occupation.? 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghuasr29

Medicals clearance received : 22nd March 2019
PCC submitted : 15th May 2019 (was waiting for CO contact, never happened, submitted nevertheless)

I don't know which country you applying PR from but you should have submitted these with all the documents. We submitted all with EOI and got grant under 6 months for me and my partner. I know grant for parents with kids take more time than usual but I pray for your fast grant.


----------



## raghuasr29

wewake17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new this to this forum and have been reading this thread for quite some time. Congratulations to those who have receieved GRANTS.
> 
> I am trying to understand how long does it usually take to get the GRANT when applications are submitted between January and June of every year.
> 
> My details are as follows.
> 
> Occupation: 263111 (Network and System Engineer)
> Invitation received: 11th February 2019
> EOI Submitted: 10th February 2019
> Application submitted with all documents except PCC : 10th March 2019
> Medicals clearance received : 22nd March 2019
> PCC submitted : 15th May 2019 (was waiting for CO contact, never happened, submitted nevertheless)
> Applicants : 4 (self, Wife, 2 kids)
> Points: 75
> Points Breakdown: Age (25); Education (15); English (20); Work Experience (15)
> Application Status : Received


Medicals clearance received : 22nd March 2019
PCC submitted : 15th May 2019 (was waiting for CO contact, never happened, submitted nevertheless)

I don't know which country you applying PR from but you should have submitted these with all the documents. We submitted all with EOI and got grant under 6 months for me and my partner. I know grant for parents with kids take more time than usual but I pray for your fast grant.


----------



## NB

sudipto25 said:


> Hi,
> I had lodged my visa application on March 11th, 2019. Submitted for myself, spouse (dependent, housewife) and son who was 6 months old then.
> Submitted everything which i could gather after going over multiple threads of this forum. Submitted PCC, HC by mid April as well.
> 
> I do see that many are receiving the grant or CO contact nowadays who lodged application in mid-Feb.
> 
> Can i hope/assume that based on that, i can get some communication from them in next 15/20 days maybe? Any thoughts anyone?
> 
> =========================
> Skilled Independent 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261313 - Software Engineer
> PTE : 3rd Attempt - L90, R90, S90, W90
> Spouse PTE: 1st Attempt- L42, R54, S42, W50
> ACS Applied: 8-Sep-2018
> ACS +ve : 21-Oct-2018
> EOI(189) Applied on : 6-Jan-2019 (75 Points)
> EOI invitation: 11-Jan-2019
> Visa Applied: 11-Mar-2019


No one can predict a grant 
Each case is unique and you cannot estimate your grant looking at other grants

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi folks, in case a 189 visa application is submitted, and unfortunately employment contract has ended. Do we need to notify DHA if currently unemployed or if working in some temporary jobs to support family and NOT in the nominated occupation.?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


You should inform the co of your current job, as he may need to contact you
Doing job in another field will have no repurcussions 

Cheers


----------



## MJ.Sydney

Thank you very much NB. Cheers

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

saurabhpluto said:


> Quick query. Despite uploading everything as given in the attached email I got a notification that "Give details as to why applicant will not be providing attachments prior to lodgement" As given in the attached email.
> 
> I lodged on 01/03/2019 thinking that system is throwing this as I have not uploaded medicals. But I believe I am wrong as people so medicals after lodgement.
> 
> What wrong I would have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Can anyone reply to this one

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

Need Help on Proof of Relationship:

I have just submitted Marriage certificate dated 5th dec and my wife's PCC states my Name. The address is same on aadhar card. My consultant keeps saying that this is enough but i think otherwise. I have my company heath insurance which includes my wife and I have some hotel bills. I did court marriage on 5Th dec but proper hindu marriage was on 31st Jan hence i cannot give the invitation card. I applied to convert my salary account into Joint yesterday but dat will take 7 working days. Now the issue is people from Feb are getting CO contacts/Grants and my lodgement date is 26th Feb. I am worried that before my account gets converted I may get a CO contact for further proof of relationship. Should I go ahead with insurance and Hotel bills doc and upload them rightaway or should I wait till next week for bank updated details and then upload on portal? Please suggest NB


----------



## abhikpro

saurabhpluto said:


> Can anyone reply to this one
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Saurabh, Other than baby's birth certificate and passport, which will obviously happen after birth, what else have you withheld from uploading ?
Also remember that you will have to separately apply for your offspring as he/she is not born yet. 
If you both get PR before your offspring's birth and travel to Australia, your child is born as an Australian citizen, else in all other cases, separate application is required.

Medicals for your wife can still happen in her pregnancy.
I had a similar situation while applying for temporary work visa extension and they waived off X-ray for my wife as she was pregnant. Please check with your local authorised medical test centre.
In my case, I filled the form for wife as pregnant and X-ray was waived off.


----------



## saurabhpluto

abhikpro said:


> Saurabh, Other than baby's birth certificate and passport, which will obviously happen after birth, what else have you withheld from uploading ?
> 
> Also remember that you will have to separately apply for your offspring as he/she is not born yet.
> 
> If you both get PR before your offspring's birth and travel to Australia, your child is born as an Australian citizen, else in all other cases, separate application is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals for your wife can still happen in her pregnancy.
> 
> I had a similar situation while applying for temporary work visa extension and they waived off X-ray for my wife as she was pregnant. Please check with your local authorised medical test centre.
> 
> In my case, I filled the form for wife as pregnant and X-ray was waived off.


Uploaded everything other than pcc and medicals

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney

saurabhpluto said:


> Uploaded everything other than pcc and medicals
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Saurabh, Do you have some section for Name change evidence? Have you left it blank?

Uploading a document which has different spelling of my name solved the issue for me.


----------



## saurabhpluto

MJ.Sydney said:


> Saurabh, Do you have some section for Name change evidence? Have you left it blank?
> 
> Uploading a document which has different spelling of my name solved the issue for me.


None of the sections blank as per the screen shot attached

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney

saurabhpluto said:


> None of the sections blank as per the screen shot attached
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Then I would suggest you to write an email to the dept. Probably, someone can help the Email ID.


----------



## saurabhpluto

MJ.Sydney said:


> Then I would suggest you to write an email to the dept. Probably, someone can help the Email ID.


Or should I wait for co contact? Anyways co will contact asking for our medicals and pcc

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sambitc

Hi .. do we have any forum here listing post PR steps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

sambitc said:


> Hi .. do we have any forum here listing post PR steps.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Life in Australia section of the forum has a lot of priceless information 
Moreover you can always create a thread for any specific information you are looking for
It’s quite active 

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

Hey guys.
Do you think I should email DHA about my application? The nerves are getting to me and it's been a while since I lodged my application . 
Lodgement date: Dec 1
Anzsco: 263111

Thanks!


----------



## kimmy3701

I uploaded black and white notarized copy of my wife's passport. Is it gud enough?


----------



## sambitc

NB said:


> sambitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .. do we have any forum here listing post PR steps.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Life in Australia section of the forum has a lot of priceless information
> Moreover you can always create a thread for any specific information you are looking for
> It’s quite active
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## dineshsshinkar

saurabhpluto said:


> saurabhpluto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick query. Despite uploading everything as given in the attached email I got a notification that "Give details as to why applicant will not be providing attachments prior to lodgement" As given in the attached email.
> 
> I lodged on 01/03/2019 thinking that system is throwing this as I have not uploaded medicals. But I believe I am wrong as people so medicals after lodgement.
> 
> What wrong I would have done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone reply to this one
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You need to upload at least one document which is not uploaded as "Others" in each category. Then you won't get this message


----------



## saurabhpluto

dineshsshinkar said:


> You need to upload at least one document which is not uploaded as "Others" in each category. Then you won't get this message


Didn't get you

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

kimmy3701 said:


> I uploaded black and white notarized copy of my wife's passport. Is it gud enough?


NB?


----------



## kimmy3701

kimmy3701 said:


> Need Help on Proof of Relationship:
> 
> I have just submitted Marriage certificate dated 5th dec and my wife's PCC states my Name. The address is same on aadhar card. My consultant keeps saying that this is enough but i think otherwise. I have my company heath insurance which includes my wife and I have some hotel bills. I did court marriage on 5Th dec but proper hindu marriage was on 31st Jan hence i cannot give the invitation card. I applied to convert my salary account into Joint yesterday but dat will take 7 working days. Now the issue is people from Feb are getting CO contacts/Grants and my lodgement date is 26th Feb. I am worried that before my account gets converted I may get a CO contact for further proof of relationship. Should I go ahead with insurance and Hotel bills doc and upload them rightaway or should I wait till next week for bank updated details and then upload on portal? Please suggest NB


@NB?


----------



## Jackdanielsb

Hi experts, I am applying 189 visa now. I realize that I have worked more than 40 hours per fortnightly for one year when I held the student visas three years ago. I know I have breached the condition of student visa. I am worrying about this will affect my 189 visa application, so do you think this can affect the 189 visa application? thanks expert. I wish you have a good day!


----------



## dineshsshinkar

saurabhpluto said:


> dineshsshinkar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to upload at least one document which is not uploaded as "Others" in each category. Then you won't get this message
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get you
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

E.g. when I lodged my visa, I uploaded my PCC Certificate as "Document Type = Other (Specify)" under the section "Character, evidence of". I got the same message which you are getting. 
Then I changed the document type to "Overseas Police Clearance - National" and I didn't get the message.

This worked for me, hope it works for you too!


----------



## vinay_1187

sambitc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. Thanks to all members and a very special shoutout to NB.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> ACS: 10th Jan 2019
> PTE: 2nd Feb 2019 (88/87/90/84)
> Total Points: 80 (189)
> EOI:10th Feb 2019
> Lodgement:17th Feb 2019
> Grant::24th Jun 2019


Many Many Congrats , seems a speedy CASE.


----------



## vinay_1187

kpreddy443 said:


> Can anyone please explain weather a newborn baby needs medicals when included in pr application.I lodged my application on 19 oct 2018. 1st co on jan 30 2019 regarding travel updates. replied on the same day. No status from that day until I updated form 1022 saying we had a nee born baby in the month of may. Had a 2nd co contact on 10th of may to submit baby birth certificate and baby passport.Replied back on 7th june.
> Will the co ask for medicals for the newborn baby? If yes what exactly is the procedure.
> onshore applicant.
> Thanks


I read somewhere on this forum no medicals for babies younger than 6 months.
You are lucky your baby is born before grant and now you have updated them he\she will directly get a PR. Rest search this forum , i just shared my views based on what i read few days back.


----------



## vinay_1187

kimmy3701 said:


> Need Help on Proof of Relationship:
> 
> I have just submitted Marriage certificate dated 5th dec and my wife's PCC states my Name. The address is same on aadhar card. My consultant keeps saying that this is enough but i think otherwise. I have my company heath insurance which includes my wife and I have some hotel bills. I did court marriage on 5Th dec but proper hindu marriage was on 31st Jan hence i cannot give the invitation card. I applied to convert my salary account into Joint yesterday but dat will take 7 working days. Now the issue is people from Feb are getting CO contacts/Grants and my lodgement date is 26th Feb. I am worried that before my account gets converted I may get a CO contact for further proof of relationship. Should I go ahead with insurance and Hotel bills doc and upload them rightaway or should I wait till next week for bank updated details and then upload on portal? Please suggest NB


Insurance is a good proof. Me too uploaded the same. No harm in attaching other documents like travel tickets etc. By the time you get your account update share thes same as well.


----------



## kimmy3701

vinay_1187 said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need Help on Proof of Relationship:
> 
> I have just submitted Marriage certificate dated 5th dec and my wife's PCC states my Name. The address is same on aadhar card. My consultant keeps saying that this is enough but i think otherwise. I have my company heath insurance which includes my wife and I have some hotel bills. I did court marriage on 5Th dec but proper hindu marriage was on 31st Jan hence i cannot give the invitation card. I applied to convert my salary account into Joint yesterday but dat will take 7 working days. Now the issue is people from Feb are getting CO contacts/Grants and my lodgement date is 26th Feb. I am worried that before my account gets converted I may get a CO contact for further proof of relationship. Should I go ahead with insurance and Hotel bills doc and upload them rightaway or should I wait till next week for bank updated details and then upload on portal? Please suggest NB
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance is a good proof. Me too uploaded the same. No harm in attaching other documents like travel tickets etc. By the time you get your account update share thes same as well.
Click to expand...

Just uploaded 2 hotel bills and health insurance cards and aadhar where my wife's address is same as mine


----------



## sridharsahu08

Hi All,

Request help - Applying AU PR FROM USA - 189

I had submitted all documents and my case is now in initial assessment requesting additional documents-
1) State Clearance certificate ( I need to get from Arizona state )
2) Experience certificate on company letter head. 

For point 2 I had submitted senior colleague reference letter as provided in ACS but it seems I would need to get experience letter on company letterhead. I did not want to go this route as I am still with the same organization and getting this letter would need me to have all my superiors looped in and tell them its for AU PR and not sure repercussions on the same. 

Could you please advice as to what should be my approach to get letter from company HR.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## pajeetmyson

sridharsahu08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request help - Applying AU PR FROM USA - 189
> 
> I had submitted all documents and my case is now in initial assessment requesting additional documents-
> 1) State Clearance certificate ( I need to get from Arizona state )
> 2) Experience certificate on company letter head.
> 
> For point 2 I had submitted senior colleague reference letter as provided in ACS but it seems I would need to get experience letter on company letterhead. I did not want to go this route as I am still with the same organization and getting this letter would need me to have all my superiors looped in and tell them its for AU PR and not sure repercussions on the same.
> 
> Could you please advice as to what should be my approach to get letter from company HR.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I would think your HR department should be semi-separate from the your direct line of supervisors. You can just ask whomever your are talking to keep this matter confidential if you are that concerned. HR deals with sensitive issues like this all the time. Its what they are paid to do. 

Or you can just tell them its for an Austrian visa. You don't need to tell them its for PR. This day in age, especially in the United States, people aren't going to find it too hard to believe that countries are really cracking down with the scrutiny they are giving to visa applicants.


----------



## NB

sridharsahu08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request help - Applying AU PR FROM USA - 189
> 
> I had submitted all documents and my case is now in initial assessment requesting additional documents-
> 1) State Clearance certificate ( I need to get from Arizona state )
> 2) Experience certificate on company letter head.
> 
> For point 2 I had submitted senior colleague reference letter as provided in ACS but it seems I would need to get experience letter on company letterhead. I did not want to go this route as I am still with the same organization and getting this letter would need me to have all my superiors looped in and tell them its for AU PR and not sure repercussions on the same.
> 
> Could you please advice as to what should be my approach to get letter from company HR.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


You want to do some specialised course is the only lie that may work
But beware that if the co decides to do a employment verification, then the hr would know you lied to them



Cheers


----------



## abhikpro

NB said:


> You want to do some specialised course is the only lie that may work
> But beware that if the co decides to do a employment verification, then the hr would know you lied to them
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I faced the same dilemma because I am in IBM for last 7 years now and an affidavit from a colleague does not looks good as compared to an RnR letter from HR on company letter head.
I decided to call the HR and they advised that my manager has to approve the request for RnR on company letter head.
Fortunately, I had good terms with my manager and he approved and everything worked fine.

But in similar scenarios, few of my colleagues chose the path of affidavit and it worked for them as well. The CO did not ask for verification but it cannot be a certainty in every case.

However, you also need to consider the fact that, if CO decides to verify your RnR document, the path that DHA will follow is completely different and confidential.


----------



## wewake17

Correct me if i am wrong, A company should not have any issues in giving a Letter stating "XYZ" is employed in our company from "date" till now with designation. 

You dont have to tell them why you need it, you just mention you need an experience letter and they should give it to you. 

there could be 1000 reasons why someone asks for experience letter, from Loan to credit card to anything. Company has to have a transparent way for request to be placed. I suggest you speak to HR and take a letter.


----------



## wewake17

When did you lodge your application for Visa? 

Just an Experience letter , company should be able to give it. They wont give you a letter with day to day activities and that requires an affidavit from a senior colleague. 
just check with your HR once. You can tell them you need it for a loan that you are taking in India ;-)


----------



## abhikpro

wewake17 said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, A company should not have any issues in giving a Letter stating "XYZ" is employed in our company from "date" till now with designation.
> 
> You dont have to tell them why you need it, you just mention you need an experience letter and they should give it to you.
> 
> there could be 1000 reasons why someone asks for experience letter, from Loan to credit card to anything. Company has to have a transparent way for request to be placed. I suggest you speak to HR and take a letter.


You are partially correct. 
The challenge arises when you need your roles and responsibilities in that letter.
Home loan people will not need that


----------



## saurabhpluto

dineshsshinkar said:


> E.g. when I lodged my visa, I uploaded my PCC Certificate as "Document Type = Other (Specify)" under the section "Character, evidence of". I got the same message which you are getting.
> Then I changed the document type to "Overseas Police Clearance - National" and I didn't get the message.
> 
> This worked for me, hope it works for you too!


Bang on. You know what before putting this query I thought the same. But since I have lodged already even if I attach this in a different category notification won't come. 

I wanted to reconfirm ans i think you are absolutely right. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

Hi,
My lodgement date is 26th Feb, I uploaded some extra docs for marriage yesterday. I hope this should not cause further delay. Please suggest. I am thinking of adding joint account details too next week if i dont get a grant till then.


----------



## wewake17

abhikpro said:


> You are partially correct.
> The challenge arises when you need your roles and responsibilities in that letter.
> Home loan people will not need that


Okay. 
If it simply says experience letter, may be he is looking for latest one to confirm you are still working there. Just get the experience letter. RnR shouldnt be necessary. 
If CO is explicity asking for RnR, then you should draft one and check with HR if they can approve it. 

most of the times, RnR company gives will not closely match the RnR required for the nominated skill. This may lead to delay.


----------



## wewake17

Janubless said:


> Hey guys.
> Do you think I should email DHA about my application? The nerves are getting to me and it's been a while since I lodged my application .
> Lodgement date: Dec 1
> Anzsco: 263111
> 
> Thanks!


What does your immi account say? The latest processing time says 7-8 months. I think you should wait for some more time before you calling DIBP. 
they are going real slow at the moment and i dont see anyone updating Grant information for the past 2 days. the last i see is on 24th , nothing on 25th and 26th even in immi tracker.


----------



## Janubless

My status is 
"Received". Yea..I think I will wait it out. Thanks.


wewake17 said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys.
> Do you think I should email DHA about my application? The nerves are getting to me and it's been a while since I lodged my application .
> Lodgement date: Dec 1
> Anzsco: 263111
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> What does your immi account say? The latest processing time says 7-8 months. I think you should wait for some more time before you calling DIBP.
> they are going real slow at the moment and i dont see anyone updating Grant information for the past 2 days. the last i see is on 24th , nothing on 25th and 26th even in immi tracker.
Click to expand...


----------



## vivinlobo

For 309 visa, is the sponsor police checks needs to be done again for other countries. Apart from AFP checks? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

Hello ppl,

For one of the companies my wife worked(main applicant)it was a part time..got all docs but no payslips.. instead they gave a salary certificate..will this be enough..we have offer, relieving,rnr in comp letterhead and salary cert.. salary was received in cash thus no bank statement..

Thanks and wish everyone a speedy grant


----------



## NB

Aish$ said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> For one of the companies my wife worked(main applicant)it was a part time..got all docs but no payslips.. instead they gave a salary certificate..will this be enough..we have offer, relieving,rnr in comp letterhead and salary cert.. salary was received in cash thus no bank statement..
> 
> Thanks and wish everyone a speedy grant


Which country was this experience in ?
What third party evidence do you have ?
Income tax returns, PF statements, tax deductions?

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

Hello NB,

The exp was in India..salary drawn was pretty low since it's part time so no tax docs..can I get a letter from employer stating that mode of payment was in cash??


----------



## NB

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> The exp was in India..salary drawn was pretty low since it's part time so no tax docs..can I get a letter from employer stating that mode of payment was in cash??


How long is this experience?
If you mark this experience as non relevant, does it lower your points ?

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

Hello NB,

It was back in 2009..overall 4 years, acs deducted two and a half years and assessed the rest positive..and yes if my points will reduce by 5 if I don't claim this exp..

Also even if I show it as non relevant,still I should submit all proofs correct?

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

Aish$ said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> For one of the companies my wife worked(main applicant)it was a part time..got all docs but no payslips.. instead they gave a salary certificate..will this be enough..we have offer, relieving,rnr in comp letterhead and salary cert.. salary was received in cash thus no bank statement..
> 
> Thanks and wish everyone a speedy grant


I know question is irrelevant. But what is your lodgement date and anzscode

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

saurabhpluto said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ppl,
> 
> For one of the companies my wife worked(main applicant)it was a part time..got all docs but no payslips.. instead they gave a salary certificate..will this be enough..we have offer, relieving,rnr in comp letterhead and salary cert.. salary was received in cash thus no bank statement..
> 
> Thanks and wish everyone a speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> I know question is irrelevant. But what is your lodgement date and anzscode
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lodge date is June 20 2019 and code is 261314

Thanks


----------



## Aish$

Edit: code is 261313 

Thanks


----------



## NB

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> It was back in 2009..overall 4 years, acs deducted two and a half years and assessed the rest positive..and yes if my points will reduce by 5 if I don't claim this exp..
> 
> Also even if I show it as non relevant,still I should submit all proofs correct?
> 
> Thanks


Even if you don’t claim points for this experience, 2.5 years was still used by ACS towards AQF
Is the company still in existence?
How many employees work there ?
If there is an employment verification, will they back you up 100%

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

NB said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello NB,
> 
> It was back in 2009..overall 4 years, acs deducted two and a half years and assessed the rest positive..and yes if my points will reduce by 5 if I don't claim this exp..
> 
> Also even if I show it as non relevant,still I should submit all proofs correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you don’t claim points for this experience, 2.5 years was still used by ACS towards AQF
> Is the company still in existence?
> How many employees work there ?
> If there is an employment verification, will they back you up 100%
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hello NB,

Yes the company is still in existence
I am not sure about the employers working now
Yes they should back her I guess..

Also as I informed earlier should I ask them to provide a letter of sorts stating that the mode of payment is in cash?

Thanks


----------



## NB

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Yes the company is still in existence
> I am not sure about the employers working now
> Yes they should back her I guess..
> 
> Also as I informed earlier should I ask them to provide a letter of sorts stating that the mode of payment is in cash?
> 
> Thanks


You have no third party evidence what so ever to prove that the employment was genuine 
It’s just the company only giving all the evidence

The CO may not accept it as a genuine employment and you may have to fight it out , if such a situation arises

Have you completed all the assessments like skills and English tests etc ?

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

NB said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello NB,
> 
> Yes the company is still in existence
> I am not sure about the employers working now
> Yes they should back her I guess..
> 
> Also as I informed earlier should I ask them to provide a letter of sorts stating that the mode of payment is in cash?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You have no third party evidence what so ever to prove that the employment was genuine
> It’s just the company only giving all the evidence
> 
> The CO may not accept it as a genuine employment and you may have to fight it out , if such a situation arises
> 
> Have you completed all the assessments like skills and English tests etc ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hello NB,

Yes I have already received the invite and I have lodged Visa

And yes completed skills and English tests

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Yes I have already received the invite and I have lodged Visa
> 
> And yes completed skills and English tests
> 
> Thanks


Need not worry I believe. Not all companies deduct PF and provide PF. Doesn't mean that experience is invalid. 

Even if you get co query you can tell them. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Aish$ said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Yes I have already received the invite and I have lodged Visa
> 
> And yes completed skills and English tests
> 
> Thanks


Further. 

Form 16: clearly if there is no tds deducted in your salary employer is not obliged to give you form 16

Employer can very well give you salary in cash which you can show as a salary certificate

Employers having less than 20 employees are not obliged to cut PF as per Indian rules. 

If you fall in above all then I think you have a chance. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

saurabhpluto said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello NB,
> 
> Yes I have already received the invite and I have lodged Visa
> 
> And yes completed skills and English tests
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Further.
> 
> Form 16: clearly if there is no tds deducted in your salary employer is not obliged to give you form 16
> 
> Employer can very well give you salary in cash which you can show as a salary certificate
> 
> Employers having less than 20 employees are not obliged to cut PF as per Indian rules.
> 
> If you fall in above all then I think you have a chance.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hello Saurabh,

Yes she does fall in the above
Thanks a lot


----------



## AussizMig

Hi NB,

I got my ACS result today and it says "The following employment after 27 May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)", so what date should I mention as relevant in EOI? Is it 28thMay or 1st Jun 2011? Please suggest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

AussizMig said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my ACS result today and it says "The following employment after 27 May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)", so what date should I mention as relevant in EOI? Is it 28thMay or 1st Jun 2011? Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


28th May


----------



## AussizMig

kimmy3701 said:


> 28th May


Thanks Kimmy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

AussizMig said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got my ACS result today and it says "The following employment after 27 May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)", so what date should I mention as relevant in EOI? Is it 28thMay or 1st Jun 2011? Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


You can use 28th May 2011 as start of points claim date 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig

NB said:


> You can use 28th May 2011 as start if points claim date
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Finally... With the grace of God , we got our grant today.. am so thankful to this group for putting my queries to rest and helping out in this process.... 

Anzsco code : 233211
Invite. : 11 Nov 2018
Date of lodgement : 14 Dec 2018
Co contact : 22 march
Employment verification call : 28 may
Grant : 28 June

Wish speedy grant for all of u..
Hang in there... ... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations and good luck😊


Sifreh said:


> Finally... With the grace of God , we got our grant today.. am so thankful to this group for putting my queries to rest and helping out in this process....
> 
> Anzsco code : 233211
> Invite. : 11 Nov 2018
> Date of lodgement : 14 Dec 2018
> Co contact : 22 march
> Employment verification call : 28 may
> Grant : 28 June
> 
> Wish speedy grant for all of u..
> Hang in there... ...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

Sifreh said:


> Finally... With the grace of God , we got our grant today.. am so thankful to this group for putting my queries to rest and helping out in this process....
> 
> Anzsco code : 233211
> Invite. : 11 Nov 2018
> Date of lodgement : 14 Dec 2018
> Co contact : 22 march
> Employment verification call : 28 may
> Grant : 28 June
> 
> Wish speedy grant for all of u..
> Hang in there... ...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Sifreh


----------



## akkash

*Stupid question*

Stupid question guys but does everyone's health assessment section shows HAP ID in brackets after the writing "Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required (xxxxxxx)'?


----------



## manpreetbains

Sifreh said:


> Finally... With the grace of God , we got our grant today.. am so thankful to this group for putting my queries to rest and helping out in this process....
> 
> Anzsco code : 233211
> Invite. : 11 Nov 2018
> Date of lodgement : 14 Dec 2018
> Co contact : 22 march
> Employment verification call : 28 may
> Grant : 28 June
> 
> Wish speedy grant for all of u..
> Hang in there... ...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!


----------



## fromvivekgupta

With the grace of God and elders. Got the grant for me and wife today.
Timeline -
ANZSCO 261313
EOI 26 Jan 2019 - 75 points 
Invite received - 11 Feb 2019
Lodgement date 13th February 2019
Medical 26 Feb 2019 
Documents attached - everything from the list and R&R on company letterheads. 
Direct grant - 28 June 2019
Total days to grant - 136 days(4.5 month).
Thanks everyone for being part of this journey and supporting whenever needed. Wish you all a speedy grant.


----------



## hena15

Sifreh said:


> Finally... With the grace of God , we got our grant today.. am so thankful to this group for putting my queries to rest and helping out in this process....
> 
> Anzsco code : 233211
> Invite. : 11 Nov 2018
> Date of lodgement : 14 Dec 2018
> Co contact : 22 march
> Employment verification call : 28 may
> Grant : 28 June
> 
> Wish speedy grant for all of u..
> Hang in there... ...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! What did CO asked in Employment verification call?


----------



## Sifreh

hena15 said:


> Congratulations!! What did CO asked in Employment verification call?


They called on the company landline.. HR picked up.. they asked everything about me.. tasks and duties, salary , joining date, about the company etc etc..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

Thank you everyone 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sifreh said:


> They called on the company landline.. HR picked up.. they asked everything about me.. tasks and duties, salary , joining date, about the company etc etc..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


How can they ask a salary? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh

saurabhpluto said:


> How can they ask a salary?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Y not..? U do submit payslips and bank statements... They did ask on the phone..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840

Can angone tell me whats current point cut off for
Mechanical engineers for
189
190
And 489 Tasmania? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sifreh said:


> Y not..? U do submit payslips and bank statements... They did ask on the phone..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Salary are always confidential. It shouldn't be asked by an hr department. 

Pay slips the employee has and has discretion to share with anyone. 

With the GDPR in place I believe salary they shouldn't ask. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

champion840 said:


> Can angone tell me whats current point cut off for
> Mechanical engineers for
> 189
> 190
> And 489 Tasmania?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Wait for the July round to get a correct idea for 189
190 has no cutoffs. It’s totally the discretion of the state

No idea about 489

Cheers


----------



## sketchjar

saurabhpluto said:


> Salary are always confidential. It shouldn't be asked by an hr department.
> 
> Pay slips the employee has and has discretion to share with anyone.
> 
> With the GDPR in place I believe salary they shouldn't ask.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I am sure by submitting the application, this would have waived off. Would be a clause somewhere.


----------



## saurabhpluto

sketchjar said:


> I am sure by submitting the application, this would have waived off. Would be a clause somewhere.


Simple logic. I have lodged application and I give information to dha

Dha appoints third party or even if do verification themselves. If they call the HR, HR is not supposed to reveal the information on salary as I have given consent to dha to have that information through me only and not through the emppoyr

In Europe gdpr laws are so strixt that they won't reveal such details even if it leads to visa rejection. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi All ,

Someone can submit two EOI on skillslect in different occupations? 

If yes then how ? 

Do we need to crest another skill select account ? Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Someone can submit two EOI on skillslect in different occupations?
> 
> If yes then how ?
> 
> Do we need to crest another skill select account ? Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes to both questions after successful skill assessment. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

JG said:


> Yes to both questions after successful skill assessment.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yes i do have skill assessment. 

How i can do that ?


----------



## JG

uqmraza2 said:


> Yes i do have skill assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> How i can do that ?


Yes

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

JG said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


?? sorry i did't get you?


"
Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated.

How we can do that on Skillselect portal.

I am assuming that, we can have one EOI unique number.

secondly, there is an option to select the 189 and 190 with one occupation option?"


----------



## kimmy3701

Need Suggestion
My lodgement date is 26th Feb. I recently for married i.e 5th Dec. Initially i added marriage certificate and PCC of my spouse states wife of <my name>. Last week, as per some of your suggestions, I added my company's health insurance card where on my wife's health card its written relationship as Spouse. I also added 2 domenstic hotel bills clearly stating both of our names. Is that enough or should I add joint bank statment to which i had applied recently. As i only have 1 account, Its the same bank account for which i have previously submiited for employment verification. Please suggest how to proceed. Will adding new joint account statement irritate or cause suspicion in the mind of CO?


----------



## kimmy3701

Can someone suggest? please on my above post


----------



## sczachariah

kimmy3701 said:


> Can someone suggest? please on my above post




Financial contracts between two are strong evidence for relationship. 

However I guess at this point, almost 4 months after lodging, you are just freaking out because some others around your date got grant. 

Best course of action would be to wait for CO contact because uploading any docs now, might further delay your probable CO contact.

Just what my thoughts would be if I were in your shoes.


----------



## kimmy3701

sczachariah said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest? please on my above post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Financial contracts between two are strong evidence for relationship.
> 
> However I guess at this point, almost 4 months after lodging, you are just freaking out because some others around your date got grant.
> 
> Best course of action would be to wait for CO contact because uploading any docs now, might further delay your probable CO contact.
> 
> Just what my thoughts would be if I were in your shoes.
Click to expand...

So do you think the docs are still not good enough to proove my marriage? I am not claiming any Spouse points


----------



## Smks1989

*Mr*

Hello Friends,

I have updated my EOI in November 2018 with 75 points (industrial Engineer) , original EOI date was March 2018, which means my EOI will expire in Feb 2020.

With new points system coming in November 2019, i estimate that my points will go up by 5 points (because of changes in spouse points system) and my points will be 80 but i will have only couple of months left to get the invite before my EOI expires.

I need to know answer's of following queries:

1) Can i file one more application of 189 now? or should i wait till this application get expire? 
2) What are the chances that i will get invite before my EOI expires? 

Regards


----------



## sczachariah

kimmy3701 said:


> So do you think the docs are still not good enough to proove my marriage? I am not claiming any Spouse points



I do not know about your case but following are the documents (non exhaustive) that are submitted generally to prove relationship.

1. Marriage Certificate 
2. Passport with spouse name
3. PCC with spouse name
4. Family photos
5. Wedding Cards
6. Joint bank account proof
7. Insurance with nominee proof
8. Affidavits
9. Flight tickets
10. Hotel bills

Relationship has to be proved irrespective of claiming spouse points or not, as long as partner is one among the applicant.


----------



## NB

Smks1989 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have updated my EOI in November 2018 with 75 points (industrial Engineer) , original EOI date was March 2018, which means my EOI will expire in Feb 2020.
> 
> With new points system coming in November 2019, i estimate that my points will go up by 5 points (because of changes in spouse points system) and my points will be 80 but i will have only couple of months left to get the invite before my EOI expires.
> 
> I need to know answer's of following queries:
> 
> 1) Can i file one more application of 189 now? or should i wait till this application get expire?
> 2) What are the chances that i will get invite before my EOI expires?
> 
> Regards


1. You cannot have multiple EOIs under 189 for same Anzsco code. If you want to file a new one, you will have to withdraw this 

2. No idea

You should have filed a new EOI in nov 2018 when your points went up, but too late to do anything now

Maybe other member reading the thread will do it in future 

Cheers


----------



## leticiamello

Congratulations!! This is awesome.

Just wondering: did they gave you 1 year from the date fo medicals for you to enter Australia?


----------



## SG

kimmy3701 said:


> Need Suggestion
> My lodgement date is 26th Feb. I recently for married i.e 5th Dec. Initially i added marriage certificate and PCC of my spouse states wife of <my name>. Last week, as per some of your suggestions, I added my company's health insurance card where on my wife's health card its written relationship as Spouse. I also added 2 domenstic hotel bills clearly stating both of our names. Is that enough or should I add joint bank statment to which i had applied recently. As i only have 1 account, Its the same bank account for which i have previously submiited for employment verification. Please suggest how to proceed. Will adding new joint account statement irritate or cause suspicion in the mind of CO?


Hi Kimmy,

Yes, you can add joint account bank statements.


----------



## ajaysahani

abhinavraiden123 said:


> I have added you. Anyone who is interested in joining the Whatsapp group for people awaiting PR or received PR, please PM me. We will face it together !


Hi Abhinav, Could you add me to the WhatsApp group.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
Current Status: Initial assessment and they have asked
1) 
Provide a copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the names of
both your parents (where applicable).
Currently i am Sydney. Can i get the birth certificate from VFS global and submit?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> Current Status: Initial assessment and they have asked
> 1)
> Provide a copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the names of
> both your parents (where applicable).
> Currently i am Sydney. Can i get the birth certificate from VFS global and submit?


That is a useless piece of paper issued by the consulate as it says that it is issued based on your passport

You have to get the original one issued by the local municipality where you were born
Ask you friends and relatives back home to get it for you 

In case you can’t, you can upload your class 10 or 12 mark sheet if it has both your parents names also

cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> That is a useless piece of paper issued by the consulate as it says that it is issued based on your passport
> 
> You have to get the original one issued by the local municipality where you were born
> Ask you friends and relatives back home to get it for you
> 
> In case you can’t, you can upload your class 10 or 12 mark sheet if it has both your parents names also
> 
> cheers


Hi,
Are you sure that they will not accept the VFS one? 
My Mark sheet does not have my parents name. what are the other options?


----------



## abhiaus

tinks2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had an employment interview on 10th of January 2019 its been nearly 5 months after the interview. Nothing at all. Total Waiting time nearly 10 months. Every Morning I wake up with a hope that i might get some kind of reply from them but they taking very long time. Don't know why.


Dear Tinks2,

Have you heard anything yet from DIBP??? or received Grant??


----------



## abhiaus

shank2690 said:


> Thanks for the info mate. Also my status has changed from received to initial assessment does that mean all the other docs were ok except for the AFP and PCC.


Hey Shank2690,

Did you receive the Grant letter from DIBP??


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> Are you sure that they will not accept the VFS one?
> My Mark sheet does not have my parents name. what are the other options?


That is what I have heard from many sources
If you are desperate, you can try it.
There is no harm as such 

Else You can upload the marksheet and hope that it will be acceptable along with your Aadhaar, driving license, pan card etc. as all these also have your birth date


Cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> That is what I have heard from many sources
> If you are desperate, you can try it.
> There is no harm as such
> 
> Else You can upload the marksheet and hope that it will be acceptable along with your Aadhaar, driving license, pan card etc. as all these also have your birth date
> 
> 
> Cheers


Okay, Thank you for your reply. 
So they are not concerned about my parents name ? Only Birth date means, i can provide driving licence, Election ID card, Pan card and so on ..
Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Sharmak

Hi All, I received a direct grant this morning, Code - 261313, lodgment date 22 feb 2019 , Grant Date - 1 July 2019.

I would thank each and every member of this forum for all the help provided. Thank You and good luck to the ones waiting.


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Okay, Thank you for your reply.
> So they are not concerned about my parents name ? Only Birth date means, i can provide driving licence, Election ID card, Pan card and so on ..
> Is my understanding correct?


They are concerned with your parents name also without a doubt 
That’s why I asked you earlier to explore all possibilities of getting the original birth certificates from india 

But if you cannot get your birth certificate, you have to make do with what you have and hope they will accept it

cheers


----------



## gvbrin

Sharmak said:


> Hi All, I received a direct grant this morning, Code - 261313, lodgment date 22 feb 2019 , Grant Date - 1 July 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I would thank each and every member of this forum for all the help provided. Thank You and good luck to the ones waiting.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak

Can someone please guide me to the forum which would help me with post grant steps. Thank you.


----------



## abhikpro

Sharmak said:


> Hi All, I received a direct grant this morning, Code - 261313, lodgment date 22 feb 2019 , Grant Date - 1 July 2019.
> 
> I would thank each and every member of this forum for all the help provided. Thank You and good luck to the ones waiting.


Congratulations Sharmak ! 
Now you can see the rest of cricket world cup without any tension


----------



## abhikpro

Sharmak said:


> Can someone please guide me to the forum which would help me with post grant steps. Thank you.


When you say post grant steps, what are you exactly looking for

If you are not in AU, you should have an IED date by which you should reach down under which your family (if you have applied PR for them as well)

Create centerlink, my gov account and medicare accounts
link you mygov and centerlink..


----------



## abhiaus

abhinavraiden123 said:


> I have added you. Anyone who is interested in joining the Whatsapp group for people awaiting PR or received PR, please PM me. We will face it together !


Please add me in Whatsapp group ..<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## hoandang

Sharmak said:


> Hi All, I received a direct grant this morning, Code - 261313, lodgment date 22 feb 2019 , Grant Date - 1 July 2019.
> 
> I would thank each and every member of this forum for all the help provided. Thank You and good luck to the ones waiting.


Looks like they are clearing Feb and moving to March :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shank2690

No not yet still waiting for the grant after the second CO contact.


----------



## Sharmak

abhikpro said:


> When you say post grant steps, what are you exactly looking for
> 
> If you are not in AU, you should have an IED date by which you should reach down under which your family (if you have applied PR for them as well)
> 
> Create centerlink, my gov account and medicare accounts
> link you mygov and centerlink..


Yes IED, is of next year 1st July, i just thought if we had to update the VISA details anywhere of something else.


----------



## abhiaus

hoandang said:


> Looks like they are clearing Feb and moving to March :fingerscrossed:


No, its like random & depends upon the Occupation and points score. Mine is still pending since lodgement in January'19. No Co CONTACT or any correspondence from DIBP.


----------



## Janubless

When did you lodge your application? And what code?


shank2690 said:


> No not yet still waiting for the grant after the second CO contact.


----------



## Janubless

I lodged mine on Dec 1 and still shows as received. I, however, received an immi assessment commence email


abhiaus said:


> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are clearing Feb and moving to March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its like random & depends upon the Occupation and points score. Mine is still pending since lodgement in January'19. No Co CONTACT or any correspondence from DIBP.
Click to expand...


----------



## shank2690

Lodged Dec 19th 
Analyst Programmer 261311


----------



## nimit.s

*Query: s56 Request for more information*

Members,

Today i have received an email for s56 Request for more information.

In s56 request doc they had mentioned ->

"In reply please quote
Transaction reference number xxxx
Application ID xxxx "

Also in REQUEST CHECKLIST AND DETAILS doc, they have asked for "Evidence of functional English" for my wife.


1. I have already submitted my wife's IELTS score during filing the application.
Its valid during the application lodgement time (23/Feb-19 , one year validity expired on 03/03/2019).
I assume i have to re-upload it again as i had uploaded a clear coloured scan pdf file.
 Correct or am i missing anything else here ?

2. To my knowledge, i need to upload the IELTS score via ImmiAccount (through attach document section) and dont have to send any email. Right ?

3. What shall i have to do for the "In reply please quote ...." (see above) ?

Whomsover have responded for s56 request, please assist.

Thanks..!!


----------



## saurabhpluto

Janubless said:


> I lodged mine on Dec 1 and still shows as received. I, however, received an immi assessment commence email


What is immi assessment commence email? 
Does everyone who lodges gets this email? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## coraclarke

Got my grant yesterday 🎉🎉🎉
Timeline: Lodged 26th Jan 2019
Medicals done Feb 3rd
Request for extra information (evidence of de facto relationship, evidence of remuneration for experience worked, exam transcripts, evidence of spouse functional english) 1st May 2019
Replied 2nd May 2019
Grant 1st July 2019
So happy the process is over. Now one year to citizenship! Fingers crossed🎉


----------



## SG

coraclarke said:


> Got my grant yesterday 🎉🎉🎉
> Timeline: Lodged 26th Jan 2019
> Medicals done Feb 3rd
> Request for extra information (evidence of de facto relationship, evidence of remuneration for experience worked, exam transcripts, evidence of spouse functional english) 1st May 2019
> Replied 2nd May 2019
> Grant 1st July 2019
> So happy the process is over. Now one year to citizenship! Fingers crossed🎉


Congratulations Coraclarke


----------



## nimit.s

Request someone to respond for below ....



nimit.s said:


> Members,
> 
> Today i have received an email for s56 Request for more information.
> 
> In s56 request doc they had mentioned ->
> 
> "In reply please quote
> Transaction reference number xxxx
> Application ID xxxx "
> 
> Also in REQUEST CHECKLIST AND DETAILS doc, they have asked for "Evidence of functional English" for my wife.
> 
> 
> 1. I have already submitted my wife's IELTS score during filing the application.
> Its valid during the application lodgement time (23/Feb-19 , one year validity expired on 03/03/2019).
> I assume i have to re-upload it again as i had uploaded a clear coloured scan pdf file.
> Correct or am i missing anything else here ?
> 
> 2. To my knowledge, i need to upload the IELTS score via ImmiAccount (through attach document section) and dont have to send any email. Right ?
> 
> 3. What shall i have to do for the "In reply please quote ...." (see above) ?
> 
> Whomsoever have responded for s56 request, please assist.
> 
> Thanks..!!


----------



## shank2690

Hi guys me and partner have applied for PR in Dec 18 and where both granted Bridging Visa’s A and my wife being the primary applicant and me the secondary applicant. However my partner is on 457 visa which is valid until July 2021. She recently had to quit her job and now has no other option to go back to our home country. Now since I’m the secondary applicant does it have effect my bridging visa status or it doesn’t not have any effect.


----------



## SG

nimit.s said:


> Members,
> 
> Today i have received an email for s56 Request for more information.
> 
> In s56 request doc they had mentioned ->
> 
> "In reply please quote
> Transaction reference number xxxx
> Application ID xxxx "
> 
> Also in REQUEST CHECKLIST AND DETAILS doc, they have asked for "Evidence of functional English" for my wife.
> 
> 
> 1. I have already submitted my wife's IELTS score during filing the application.
> Its valid during the application lodgement time (23/Feb-19 , one year validity expired on 03/03/2019).
> I assume i have to re-upload it again as i had uploaded a clear coloured scan pdf file.
> Correct or am i missing anything else here ?
> 
> 2. To my knowledge, i need to upload the IELTS score via ImmiAccount (through attach document section) and dont have to send any email. Right ?
> 
> 3. What shall i have to do for the "In reply please quote ...." (see above) ?
> 
> Whomsover have responded for s56 request, please assist.
> 
> Thanks..!!


Hi Nimit.s,

1. Yes, you can upload a clear colored scan PDF file for Spouse IELTS score.

2. Yes

3. Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ontact-immi-s56-request-more-information.html


----------



## Janubless

Hey, the immi assessment commence email states that the application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. I believe not everyone receives this email. This is randomly sent to a few.


saurabhpluto said:


> What is immi assessment commence email?
> Does everyone who lodges gets this email?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations  and good luck 


coraclarke said:


> Got my grant yesterday 🎉🎉🎉
> Timeline: Lodged 26th Jan 2019
> Medicals done Feb 3rd
> Request for extra information (evidence of de facto relationship, evidence of remuneration for experience worked, exam transcripts, evidence of spouse functional english) 1st May 2019
> Replied 2nd May 2019
> Grant 1st July 2019
> So happy the process is over. Now one year to citizenship! Fingers crossed🎉


----------



## prasanth.marpuri

*Received Grant*

Hi Guys,

Received grant Yesterday, below are the timelines.

189 
Invitation - Feb-11-19
Lodged - Feb-23-19
Grant - July - 1-19

The forum has helped a lot in proactively collecting the required docs for the lodgement.

A special thanks for NB and other people who are contributing a lot to the forum by addressing all sort of queries and helping novices like me.

I would like to share my PR journey in another post. Once again thanks all and wish all of you receive speedy grants ...

Thanks,
Prasanth.


----------



## SG

prasanth.marpuri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant Yesterday, below are the timelines.
> 
> 189
> Invitation - Feb-11-19
> Lodged - Feb-23-19
> Grant - July - 1-19
> 
> The forum has helped a lot in proactively collecting the required docs for the lodgement.
> 
> A special thanks for NB and other people who are contributing a lot to the forum by addressing all sort of queries and helping novices like me.
> 
> I would like to share my PR journey in another post. Once again thanks all and wish all of you receive speedy grants ...
> 
> Thanks,
> Prasanth.


Congratulations Prasanth


----------



## abhikpro

prasanth.marpuri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant Yesterday, below are the timelines.
> 
> 189
> Invitation - Feb-11-19
> Lodged - Feb-23-19
> Grant - July - 1-19
> 
> The forum has helped a lot in proactively collecting the required docs for the lodgement.
> 
> A special thanks for NB and other people who are contributing a lot to the forum by addressing all sort of queries and helping novices like me.
> 
> I would like to share my PR journey in another post. Once again thanks all and wish all of you receive speedy grants ...
> 
> Thanks,
> Prasanth.


Congrats Prasanth ! 
Will you be able to share your ANZCO, please ?


----------



## abhikpro

coraclarke said:


> Got my grant yesterday 🎉🎉🎉
> Timeline: Lodged 26th Jan 2019
> Medicals done Feb 3rd
> Request for extra information (evidence of de facto relationship, evidence of remuneration for experience worked, exam transcripts, evidence of spouse functional english) 1st May 2019
> Replied 2nd May 2019
> Grant 1st July 2019
> So happy the process is over. Now one year to citizenship! Fingers crossed🎉


Congratulations Cora ! Good luck with your citizenship as well.
Would be able to share your ANZCO please ?


----------



## prasanth.marpuri

261312


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations and good luck 😊


prasanth.marpuri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received grant Yesterday, below are the timelines.
> 
> 189
> Invitation - Feb-11-19
> Lodged - Feb-23-19
> Grant - July - 1-19
> 
> The forum has helped a lot in proactively collecting the required docs for the lodgement.
> 
> A special thanks for NB and other people who are contributing a lot to the forum by addressing all sort of queries and helping novices like me.
> 
> I would like to share my PR journey in another post. Once again thanks all and wish all of you receive speedy grants ...
> 
> Thanks,
> Prasanth.


----------



## Cedness

Hi Guys,

This is to advise, we received our golden email today. 

Please find the timeline as follow:

EOI: Jan 10, 2019 - 85 Points
Invitation: Jan 11,2019
Visa Lodged: Jan 21, 2019
Co Contact: April 24, 2019 for evidence of functional English for spouse
Grant: 02 July, 2019

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Janubless

Wow congratulations Good luck


Cedness said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to advise, we received our golden email today.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follow:
> 
> EOI: Jan 10, 2019 - 85 Points
> Invitation: Jan 11,2019
> Visa Lodged: Jan 21, 2019
> Co Contact: April 24, 2019 for evidence of functional English for spouse
> Grant: 02 July, 2019
> 
> Thank you everyone.


----------



## abhikpro

Cedness said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to advise, we received our golden email today.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follow:
> 
> EOI: Jan 10, 2019 - 85 Points
> Invitation: Jan 11,2019
> Visa Lodged: Jan 21, 2019
> Co Contact: April 24, 2019 for evidence of functional English for spouse
> Grant: 02 July, 2019
> 
> Thank you everyone.


Congratulations Cedness ! Almost 5 and half months of wait is over.
Can you share your ANZCO please ?


----------



## SG

Cedness said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to advise, we received our golden email today.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follow:
> 
> EOI: Jan 10, 2019 - 85 Points
> Invitation: Jan 11,2019
> Visa Lodged: Jan 21, 2019
> Co Contact: April 24, 2019 for evidence of functional English for spouse
> Grant: 02 July, 2019
> 
> Thank you everyone.


Congratulations Cedness


----------



## Suganyakr

Hi All,

I am new here, just wanted to Kno what is the possible date I could get invite.Its been 8 months with no progress



EOI for 189 submitted on 29-Oct-2018 ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)

Points breakdown:

25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter = 75

Status in skill select is still submitted.

Anyone with the same skill set and EOI submitted in Oct 2018 got invite?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Suganyakr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here, just wanted to Kno what is the possible date I could get invite.Its been 8 months with no progress
> 
> 
> 
> EOI for 189 submitted on 29-Oct-2018 ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter = 75
> 
> Status in skill select is still submitted.
> 
> Anyone with the same skill set and EOI submitted in Oct 2018 got invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You can estimate it here

When will you get your 189 invite - June 2019 estimates - Iscah

they update their predictions after every round, so keep checking



Cheers


----------



## ahmzzz

*Visit visa while processing?*

Hey all,

Can we apply a visitor visa for additional applicant whilst the PR is being processed? Primary applicant(myself) being onshore. Chances of getting visitor in this scenario?
If anyone experienced could shed light on this please?

Cheers


----------



## NB

ahmzzz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can we apply a visitor visa for additional applicant whilst the PR is being processed? Primary applicant(myself) being onshore. Chances of getting visitor in this scenario?
> If anyone experienced could shed light on this please?
> 
> Cheers


You can get it.
There is no restrictions as such
The applicant would have to show roots in the home country to satisfy the CO that he will return after the visit and will not overstay 

But beware that if by chance the Pr is granted first and then the visitors visa, the pr would stand cancelled

Also he should declare that he is dependent in a PR application which is under processing 

Cheers


----------



## Suganyakr

NB said:


> You can estimate it here
> 
> When will you get your 189 invite - June 2019 estimates - Iscah
> 
> they update their predictions after every round, so keep checking
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


As per the site it is June 2020, one more year . That's to long :-(. My ACS validity will expire.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

Anyone applied for 189 visa for ANZSCO 233311 - Electrical Engineer in 2019. I have been waiting for revert from DIBP since 8th January 2019. No CO contact or correspondence from DIBP since almost 6 months. Please advise what should I do !!


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Anyone applied for 189 visa for ANZSCO 233311 - Electrical Engineer in 2019. I have been waiting for revert from DIBP since 8th January 2019. No CO contact or correspondence from DIBP since almost 6 months. Please advise what should I do !!


Anzsco code and points lose relevance after invite

All applications are equal 

The processing time will depend upon the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 


There is nothing that you can do except wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017

Cedness said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to advise, we received our golden email today.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follow:
> 
> EOI: Jan 10, 2019 - 85 Points
> Invitation: Jan 11,2019
> Visa Lodged: Jan 21, 2019
> Co Contact: April 24, 2019 for evidence of functional English for spouse
> Grant: 02 July, 2019
> 
> Thank you everyone.




What is your IED date ?


----------



## saurabhpluto

This week immitracker has not moved from 24th feb 2019 lodgement. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhileshp

As per results published for 189 rounds, for 75 points the invites were issued till 9/10/2019 5:07 pm (10th March Round)

Check the link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Rounds after March had 85+.

Hoping you would get an invite in new financial year. 




Suganyakr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here, just wanted to Kno what is the possible date I could get invite.Its been 8 months with no progress
> 
> 
> 
> EOI for 189 submitted on 29-Oct-2018 ( ICT Business Analyst - 261111)
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 10 (employment) + 15 (education) + 5 parnter = 75
> 
> Status in skill select is still submitted.
> 
> Anyone with the same skill set and EOI submitted in Oct 2018 got invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suganyakr

nikhileshp said:


> As per results published for 189 rounds, for 75 points the invites were issued till 9/10/2019 5:07 pm (10th March Round)
> 
> 
> 
> Check the link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 
> 
> Rounds after March had 85+.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you would get an invite in new financial year.


Hoping the same, fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi

Cedness said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to advise, we received our golden email today.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follow:
> 
> EOI: Jan 10, 2019 - 85 Points
> Invitation: Jan 11,2019
> Visa Lodged: Jan 21, 2019
> Co Contact: April 24, 2019 for evidence of functional English for spouse
> Grant: 02 July, 2019
> 
> Thank you everyone.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wewake17

Hi guys,

Have a quick question. I have uploaded my ACS assessment, grad certs, work experience letters , RnR affidavits , PTE scores and rest of the docs like passport, PCC etc when I applied for 189 VISA on 10th March 2019. I now see CO asking for paystubs and bank statements also sometimes from few people. Based on the immi tracker my estimated assessment date would be mid to end of July. Do you suggest me uploading my bank statements and paystubs from current and previous employer now? This is plainly to avoid CO contact for the same and ensure fatser processing. 

@NB: What do you suggest

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## chinchuntes

*Alhamdulillah 189 Visa Granted*

It took a while but all worth it. I will like to thank all contributors here for all information shared. They do help a whole lot.

Invited 11.09.18 - 189 75pts 263111
Applied 13.09.18 - family of 4
Co contact - 06.12.18 
Co response - 06.12.18
Call from Embassy - 25.06.19
GRANT - 28.06.19 

All the best to all.

Nb - Co contacted about my wife's name change. 06/12/18 Responded the same day with affidavit and explanation letter. I had submitted an old affidavit, marriage certificates, and photographs with the application submission. 25/06/19 - Wife was interviewed by a caller from OZ embassy in Pretoria, SA. Call lasted about 30mins with several questions on the family, name, kids name, her parent's name, my parent's name, my work, and certifications, her own work also. The caller also asked when we met and got married.


----------



## NB

wewake17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have a quick question. I have uploaded my ACS assessment, grad certs, work experience letters , RnR affidavits , PTE scores and rest of the docs like passport, PCC etc when I applied for 189 VISA on 10th March 2019. I now see CO asking for paystubs and bank statements also sometimes from few people. Based on the immi tracker my estimated assessment date would be mid to end of July. Do you suggest me uploading my bank statements and paystubs from current and previous employer now? This is plainly to avoid CO contact for the same and ensure fatser processing.
> 
> @NB: What do you suggest
> 
> Regards,
> Vivek


Bank statements and payslips are extremely important evidence 
You should upload them asap
But only till the date you got the invite
Not beyond that period

Cheers


----------



## jebaat

Hi

I wanted to know what details did you submitted as proof of evidence for functional English for your spouse.

I
Congrats on your grant !!

Question - proof for functional English evidence


I got a CO contact for same , earlier I submitted college letter and marksheet with certificate for my wife but I got RFI and I re-uploaded the same document again.

Wanted to confirm action taken by you .

Kindly advise


----------



## jebaat

Cedness said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to advise, we received our golden email today.
> 
> Please find the timeline as follow:
> 
> EOI: Jan 10, 2019 - 85 Points
> Invitation: Jan 11,2019
> Visa Lodged: Jan 21, 2019
> Co Contact: April 24, 2019 for evidence of functional English for spouse
> Grant: 02 July, 2019
> 
> Thank you everyone.



QUOTE=jebaat;14899312]Hi

Congrats on your grant !!


I wanted to know what details did you submitted as proof of evidence for functional English for your spouse.


I got a CO contact for same , earlier I submitted college letter and marksheet with certificate for my wife but I got RFI and I re-uploaded the same document again.

Wanted to confirm action taken by you .

Kindly advise[/QUOTE]


----------



## asad.chem

Dear NB,

At last, I got a query to undertake health examinations again, as the previous health examination results
have expired. I have received the first query to attach Form-815, so my medical expired in 6 months [Carried out medical in Sept-2018 - a family of 4]

Now, if I don't get visa till Sept-2019, will it be mandatory for my family [excluding me] to undertake the health examination again? OR is it the discretion of CO?

Regards,


----------



## SG

chinchuntes said:


> It took a while but all worth it. I will like to thank all contributors here for all information shared. They do help a whole lot.
> 
> Invited 11.09.18 - 189 75pts 263111
> Applied 13.09.18 - family of 4
> Co contact - 06.12.18
> Co response - 06.12.18
> Call from Embassy - 25.06.19
> GRANT - 28.06.19
> 
> All the best to all.
> 
> Nb - Co contacted about my wife's name change. 06/12/18 Responded the same day with affidavit and explanation letter. I had submitted an old affidavit, marriage certificates, and photographs with the application submission. 25/06/19 - Wife was interviewed by a caller from OZ embassy in Pretoria, SA. Call lasted about 30mins with several questions on the family, name, kids name, her parent's name, my parent's name, my work, and certifications, her own work also. The caller also asked when we met and got married.


Congratulations Chinchuntes


----------



## NB

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> At last, I got a query to undertake health examinations again, as the previous health examination results
> have expired. I have received the first query to attach Form-815, so my medical expired in 6 months [Carried out medical in Sept-2018 - a family of 4]
> 
> Now, if I don't get visa till Sept-2019, will it be mandatory for my family [excluding me] to undertake the health examination again? OR is it the discretion of CO?
> 
> Regards,


It is the discretion of the CO

Cheers


----------



## akkash

abhiaus said:


> Anyone applied for 189 visa for ANZSCO 233311 - Electrical Engineer in 2019. I have been waiting for revert from DIBP since 8th January 2019. No CO contact or correspondence from DIBP since almost 6 months. Please advise what should I do !!


I have been waiting since March 10th as well. No contact so far. Application received.


----------



## saurabhpluto

akkash said:


> I have been waiting since March 10th as well. No contact so far. Application received.


I lodged on 28th feb. Nothing here also

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shank2690

Hi Guys Finally me and my wife have received our Permanent Residency grants today 9:30 AM

Our Timeline:
Analyst Programmer ANZSCODE: 261311
Points: 75
Lodged: 11th Dec 2018
1st CO Contact 20th March 2019: For further relationship proof and coloured copy of Marriage certificate.
2nd CO Contact 29th May 2019: For Spouse AFP and PCC
Grant: 4th July 2019.

I would like to thank one and all in this group for there inputs, insights and suggestions.
Thank you everyone


----------



## Australianpr2017

shank2690 said:


> Hi Guys Finally me and my wife have received our Permanent Residency grants today 9:30 AM
> 
> Our Timeline:
> Analyst Programmer ANZSCODE: 261311
> Points: 75
> Lodged: 11th Dec 2018
> 1st CO Contact 20th March 2019: For further relationship proof and coloured copy of Marriage certificate.
> 2nd CO Contact 29th May 2019: For Spouse AFP and PCC
> Grant: 4th July 2019.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all in this group for there inputs, insights and suggestions.
> Thank you everyone




Congratulations!!

What is your IED date ?


----------



## samp365

shank2690 said:


> Hi Guys Finally me and my wife have received our Permanent Residency grants today 9:30 AM
> 
> Our Timeline:
> Analyst Programmer ANZSCODE: 261311
> Points: 75
> Lodged: 11th Dec 2018
> 1st CO Contact 20th March 2019: For further relationship proof and coloured copy of Marriage certificate.
> 2nd CO Contact 29th May 2019: For Spouse AFP and PCC
> Grant: 4th July 2019.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all in this group for there inputs, insights and suggestions.
> Thank you everyone


Congrats.. BTW, what is your IED?


----------



## SG

shank2690 said:


> Hi Guys Finally me and my wife have received our Permanent Residency grants today 9:30 AM
> 
> Our Timeline:
> Analyst Programmer ANZSCODE: 261311
> Points: 75
> Lodged: 11th Dec 2018
> 1st CO Contact 20th March 2019: For further relationship proof and coloured copy of Marriage certificate.
> 2nd CO Contact 29th May 2019: For Spouse AFP and PCC
> Grant: 4th July 2019.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all in this group for there inputs, insights and suggestions.
> Thank you everyone


Congratulations Shank2690


----------



## Manaal Kamra

Hi Guys Finally me, wife and child have received our PR grants today 7:30 AM

Our Timeline:

Software engineer ANZSCODE: 261313

Points: 75

Lodged: 24 Jan 2019

1st CO Contact 29th March 2019: For PTE score to be resent and employment continuity proof 
For which we submitted bank statement for the entire period highlighting salary credit
And PF statement


Grant: 4th July 2019
IDE: 15 Jan 2020


Thank you to all those who shared their stories and learning during the whole process
To all those who got grants: congratulations. See you in Sydney (hopefully)
To a who still await: Hang in there. Keep your self busy. Upskill . It will all work out in the end 

Cheers

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhikpro

Manaal Kamra said:


> Hi Guys Finally me, wife and child have received our PR grants today 7:30 AM
> 
> Our Timeline:
> 
> Software engineer ANZSCODE: 261313
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Lodged: 24 Jan 2019
> 
> 1st CO Contact 29th March 2019: For PTE score to be resent and employment continuity proof
> For which we submitted bank statement for the entire period highlighting salary credit
> And PF statement
> 
> 
> Grant: 4th July 2019
> IDE: 15 Jan 2020
> 
> 
> Thank you to all those who shared their stories and learning during the whole process
> To all those who got grants: congratulations. See you in Sydney (hopefully)
> To a who still await: Hang in there. Keep your self busy. Upskill . It will all work out in the end
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you and your family, Manaal ! 
Wishing you a happy and prosperous immigration to Australia


----------



## RT_2019

Manaal Kamra said:


> Hi Guys Finally me, wife and child have received our PR grants today 7:30 AM
> 
> Our Timeline:
> 
> Software engineer ANZSCODE: 261313
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Lodged: 24 Jan 2019
> 
> 1st CO Contact 29th March 2019: For PTE score to be resent and employment continuity proof
> For which we submitted bank statement for the entire period highlighting salary credit
> And PF statement
> 
> 
> Grant: 4th July 2019
> IDE: 15 Jan 2020
> 
> 
> Thank you to all those who shared their stories and learning during the whole process
> To all those who got grants: congratulations. See you in Sydney (hopefully)
> To a who still await: Hang in there. Keep your self busy. Upskill . It will all work out in the end
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


Hey Manaal,

By employment employment continuity proof, do you mean you had to submit the bank statement and PF statement for the months after your VISA was lodged - Jan to March?


----------



## Manaal Kamra

RT_2019 said:


> Hey Manaal,
> 
> 
> 
> By employment employment continuity proof, do you mean you had to submit the bank statement and PF statement for the months after your VISA was lodged - Jan to March?


No, for the period points claimed. The co mail specifically mentioned to submit proof for the period points claimed

However, I did submit updated bank and pf statement till date of responding to CO.




Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sczachariah

Manaal Kamra said:


> No, for the period points claimed. The co mail specifically mentioned to submit proof for the period points claimed
> 
> However, I did submit updated bank and pf statement till date of responding to CO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk




Just for clarity, So you did not submit bank and pf statements initially when application was lodged ?


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations to all who received their grants and Good luck 🙂


----------



## Manaal Kamra

sczachariah said:


> Just for clarity, So you did not submit bank and pf statements initially when application was lodged ?


I submitted all salary slips and form 16. No bank statement or pf statement

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sczachariah

Manaal Kamra said:


> I submitted all salary slips and form 16. No bank statement or pf statement
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk




Thanks for clarifying bro. Congrats and all the best.


----------



## SG

Manaal Kamra said:


> Hi Guys Finally me, wife and child have received our PR grants today 7:30 AM
> 
> Our Timeline:
> 
> Software engineer ANZSCODE: 261313
> 
> Points: 75
> 
> Lodged: 24 Jan 2019
> 
> 1st CO Contact 29th March 2019: For PTE score to be resent and employment continuity proof
> For which we submitted bank statement for the entire period highlighting salary credit
> And PF statement
> 
> 
> Grant: 4th July 2019
> IDE: 15 Jan 2020
> 
> 
> Thank you to all those who shared their stories and learning during the whole process
> To all those who got grants: congratulations. See you in Sydney (hopefully)
> To a who still await: Hang in there. Keep your self busy. Upskill . It will all work out in the end
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Manaal Kamra


----------



## samp365

Finally got my grant today after waiting for 134 days (~ 4.5 Months)

261313 - Software Engineer
Age 25 | English 20 (PTE) | Edu 15 | Exp 15 - 75 points
ACS - Applied 16/11/2018, Positive - 10/12/2018
EOI (189) - 06/01; ITA - 11/01; PCC - 22/01; Med - 01/03
Visa Lodged - 20/02/2019
Grant - 04/07/2019 (Direct)
IED - 04/07/2020

Thanks from the bottom of my heart to every one who helped me on my path to the PR.


----------



## nelutla

samp365 said:


> Finally got my grant today after waiting for 134 days (~ 4.5 Months)
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Age 25 | English 20 (PTE) | Edu 15 | Exp 15 - 75 points
> ACS - Applied 16/11/2018, Positive - 10/12/2018
> EOI (189) - 06/01; ITA - 11/01; PCC - 22/01; Med - 01/03
> Visa Lodged - 20/02/2019
> Grant - 04/07/2019 (Direct)
> IED - 04/07/2020
> 
> Thanks from the bottom of my heart to every one who helped me on my path to the PR.




Congrats can u please share ave u submitted reference letter om company letter head or SD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365

nelutla said:


> Congrats can u please share ave u submitted reference letter om company letter head or SD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's SD from Senior Colleagues/Colleagues at same level for all the companies..
Detailed list of what is submitted is here - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...s-submitted-189-google-page-ranking-visa.html


----------



## Manaal Kamra

samp365 said:


> Finally got my grant today after waiting for 134 days (~ 4.5 Months)
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Age 25 | English 20 (PTE) | Edu 15 | Exp 15 - 75 points
> ACS - Applied 16/11/2018, Positive - 10/12/2018
> EOI (189) - 06/01; ITA - 11/01; PCC - 22/01; Med - 01/03
> Visa Lodged - 20/02/2019
> Grant - 04/07/2019 (Direct)
> IED - 04/07/2020
> 
> Thanks from the bottom of my heart to every one who helped me on my path to the PR.


Congratulations buddy ...wish you all the best for the new chapter



Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthanarisamy

samp365 said:


> Finally got my grant today after waiting for 134 days (~ 4.5 Months)
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Age 25 | English 20 (PTE) | Edu 15 | Exp 15 - 75 points
> ACS - Applied 16/11/2018, Positive - 10/12/2018
> EOI (189) - 06/01; ITA - 11/01; PCC - 22/01; Med - 01/03
> Visa Lodged - 20/02/2019
> Grant - 04/07/2019 (Direct)
> IED - 04/07/2020
> 
> Thanks from the bottom of my heart to every one who helped me on my path to the PR.


Congrats Brother ! Can you let us know the different status of application for your direct grant


----------



## saurabhpluto

samp365 said:


> It's SD from Senior Colleagues/Colleagues at same level for all the companies..
> 
> Detailed list of what is submitted is here - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...s-submitted-189-google-page-ranking-visa.html


How many companies you worked in

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinderraheja

*Waiver for First Entry / IED Date*

Hello Experts,

I need your help to validate the facilitation letter. I was granted Australia 189 PR in February 2019 with an IED(First Entry by) of September 2019. We booked our tickets for Aug 2019 but the situation changed and the unexpected thing happened. Guess what?

My wife who was trying for her H1b work visa here in USA, so that she can also work along with me, got the approval after trying for 4 years and she had an agreement with her employer for 1 year as they have born her visa expenses.

So in may 2019, I requested to Skilled Support team to waive off our First Entry date by providing the required documentation and they replied me with the following letter, below are the contents, Please confirm if We miss our first entry date of September 2019, I or my family members will not face any issues with PR if we go to Australia in 2020 or 2021 after serving 1 year for wife's employer.

Below are the contents from the letter.

Dear MyName
Facilitation letter for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for an SI 189 visa, for the following visa holders:
My Name (DOB,M)
My Wife’s Name (Her DOB,F)
My Daughter’s Name (Her DOB,F)
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
- 2 -
GSM Adelaide
OFFICE:70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000
POSTAL:GPO Box 2399 Adelaide SA 5001
CONTACT VIA: homeaffairs.gov/immiaccount WEBSITE: homeaffairs.gov
*General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to
Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only
reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
*This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


----------



## jatinderraheja

Manaal Kamra said:


> Congratulations buddy ...wish you all the best for the new chapter
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## jatinderraheja

RT_2019 said:


> Hey Manaal,
> 
> By employment employment continuity proof, do you mean you had to submit the bank statement and PF statement for the months after your VISA was lodged - Jan to March?


Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## jatinderraheja

Divkasi said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## jatinderraheja

Congratulations


----------



## akkash

*Change in circumstances*

Hi everyone, 

I wish to seek advice on what to do in my current situation. I am currently waiting for my grant (Application Received) onshore with lodgement date 11/03/2019. I am currently on a post study work visa which expires later in 2020. I am about to get married later this month. My fiance is already in Australia on a student visa and is not in a hurry to apply for PR at this moment as she has a good amount of years left. Here are my questions:

1. Do I need to update my change of circumstances? Single to Married? What documents do I need to provide for that?
2. Is it mandatory for her to be included in my application for PR right now or can she wait and do that after I get the grant? I'm asking because we need to arrange health exams, PCCs and other documents within a short time and we are extremely busy at this point in time.


----------



## NB

jatinderraheja said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I need your help to validate the facilitation letter. I was granted Australia 189 PR in February 2019 with an IED(First Entry by) of September 2019. We booked our tickets for Aug 2019 but the situation changed and the unexpected thing happened. Guess what?
> 
> My wife who was trying for her H1b work visa here in USA, so that she can also work along with me, got the approval after trying for 4 years and she had an agreement with her employer for 1 year as they have born her visa expenses.
> 
> So in may 2019, I requested to Skilled Support team to waive off our First Entry date by providing the required documentation and they replied me with the following letter, below are the contents, Please confirm if We miss our first entry date of September 2019, I or my family members will not face any issues with PR if we go to Australia in 2020 or 2021 after serving 1 year for wife's employer.
> 
> Below are the contents from the letter.
> 
> Dear MyName
> Facilitation letter for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for an SI 189 visa, for the following visa holders:
> My Name (DOB,M)
> My Wife’s Name (Her DOB,F)
> My Daughter’s Name (Her DOB,F)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> - 2 -
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE:70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000
> POSTAL:GPO Box 2399 Adelaide SA 5001
> CONTACT VIA: homeaffairs.gov/immiaccount WEBSITE: homeaffairs.gov
> *General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to
> Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only
> reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Visa Validity Period
> *This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
> about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
> notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


The IED has been waived for your entire family of 3 
You can enter Australia anytime till feb 2024
Keep this email safely as you may need to show it when you finally go 

Cheers


----------



## NB

akkash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to seek advice on what to do in my current situation. I am currently waiting for my grant (Application Received) onshore with lodgement date 11/03/2019. I am currently on a post study work visa which expires later in 2020. I am about to get married later this month. My fiance is already in Australia on a student visa and is not in a hurry to apply for PR at this moment as she has a good amount of years left. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Do I need to update my change of circumstances? Single to Married? What documents do I need to provide for that?
> 2. Is it mandatory for her to be included in my application for PR right now or can she wait and do that after I get the grant? I'm asking because we need to arrange health exams, PCCs and other documents within a short time and we are extremely busy at this point in time.


You have to file a change of circumstances form the moment you get married
You will need to then provide a pcc and medical for her even if you don’t include her in your application 

If you don’t want to show that you are married, better to consult a Mara agent and decide

Cheers


----------



## SG

samp365 said:


> Finally got my grant today after waiting for 134 days (~ 4.5 Months)
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Age 25 | English 20 (PTE) | Edu 15 | Exp 15 - 75 points
> ACS - Applied 16/11/2018, Positive - 10/12/2018
> EOI (189) - 06/01; ITA - 11/01; PCC - 22/01; Med - 01/03
> Visa Lodged - 20/02/2019
> Grant - 04/07/2019 (Direct)
> IED - 04/07/2020
> 
> Thanks from the bottom of my heart to every one who helped me on my path to the PR.


Congratulations


----------



## akkash

*Thanks!*



NB said:


> You have to file a change of circumstances form the moment you get married
> You will need to then provide a pcc and medical for her even if you don’t include her in your application
> 
> If you don’t want to show that you are married, better to consult a Mara agent and decide
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I'll consult an agent to see the best options available.


----------



## SG

akkash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish to seek advice on what to do in my current situation. I am currently waiting for my grant (Application Received) onshore with lodgement date 11/03/2019. I am currently on a post study work visa which expires later in 2020. I am about to get married later this month. My fiance is already in Australia on a student visa and is not in a hurry to apply for PR at this moment as she has a good amount of years left. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Do I need to update my change of circumstances? Single to Married? What documents do I need to provide for that?
> 2. Is it mandatory for her to be included in my application for PR right now or can she wait and do that after I get the grant? I'm asking because we need to arrange health exams, PCCs and other documents within a short time and we are extremely busy at this point in time.


Hi Akkash,

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rocess-add-spouse-after-lodging-190-visa.html

Step 1 – Update your circumstances via Immiaccount from Single -> Married.

Step 2 – Pay for an additional applicant via Immiaccount (My Payments), and fill in Form 1436 with your partners info + receipt number, and upload Form 1436 to Immiaccount - you can also email DHA ([email protected]) to notify them of what you are doing. 

Step 3 – DHA CO will add your wife to your application if you have lodged a valid application. And generate a HAP ID for medicals. 

Step 4 – Upload evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship + other evidence (e.g. medicals, police checks, identity docs, functional English if you don't want to pay the VAC2 etc.).


----------



## saurabhpluto

No movement from last week. Still 24th feb for 261313

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zali10

Hi everyone, I have lodged on 13 December 2018 and got a CO in 18 March for form 1399. Now, our medical check up are more than 6 months. Do you suggest me to get a new medical check up now or it might not be asked and wait for CO?
Thanks.


----------



## NB

zali10 said:


> Hi everyone, I have lodged on 13 December 2018 and got a CO in 18 March for form 1399. Now, our medical check up are more than 6 months. Do you suggest me to get a new medical check up now or it might not be asked and wait for CO?
> Thanks.


Don’t be paranoid 
Heavens will not fall if the co contacts you

Most likely you will get the grant before your medicals expire, and even if they do, the co has the discretion to waive off the same

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701

saurabhpluto said:


> No movement from last week. Still 24th feb for 261313
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Seriously no movement at all 😭


----------



## sunny1223

*still waiting !!*

:fingerscrossed:


kimmy3701 said:


> Seriously no movement at all 😭


I have lodged my application on january 14th, claiming 75 points, onshore, without claiming points for work experience. haven't heard any thing untill now. no co contact or grant yet.


----------



## depthC123

Why are the grants of some anzco fields slower than others, e.g. electrical ?


----------



## champion840

Can defacto partners after 189 grant break up?(PARTNER POINT CLAIMED) 
And get married to some one in india and
Bring them here ON P. R DEPENDENT VISA????


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

depthC123 said:


> Why are the grants of some anzco fields slower than others, e.g. electrical ?


The line you are standing in always moves the slowest

It’s all in the mind
You have to relax 

Cheers


----------



## Mishasn

Hi Everyone
Finally we have received the grant email. Alhumdulillah our hard work finally paid off. Thank you everyone for all the help and making the wait easy for me. Heres our timeline:

Lodgement date: 24 December 2018
Co contact: 1st april for baby’s passport and polio cert
Granted: 4th July 2019
IED: 4 July 2020


Regards,


----------



## aman kamboj

Hi there , My Sister has 3 year 8month work experience as a Mechanical Fitter ( 323211).

I wonder which assessing body should we go, like Victoria University or Vetassess?

And how much experience they will deduct as a training from total work experience, as she is having 7 months training during her study as well?

Please i need clarification on these points. THANKS


----------



## NB

aman kamboj said:


> Hi there , My Sister has 3 year 8month work experience as a Mechanical Fitter ( 323211).
> 
> I wonder which assessing body should we go, like Victoria University or Vetassess?
> 
> And how much experience they will deduct as a training from total work experience, as she is having 7 months training during her study as well?
> 
> Please i need clarification on these points. THANKS


In which country was her education and experience?
What’s the Anzsco code she will be applying under ?

Cheers


----------



## aman kamboj

Education is Bachelors of Technology ( Mechanical engineering) from INDIA.
Work experience is as Fitter in INDIA.

She want to apply as ANZSCO Mechanical Fitter (323211).

Thanks.


----------



## aman kamboj

NB said:


> In which country was her education and experience?
> What’s the Anzsco code she will be applying under ?
> 
> Cheers



Education is Bachelors of Technology ( Mechanical engineering) from INDIA.
Work experience is as Fitter in INDIA.

She want to apply as ANZSCO Mechanical Fitter (323211).

Thanks.


----------



## k2rulz

263111-- Anyone who didnt hear back from CO or Grant??
Application lodged since November 2018, Immi account still in Recieved status. Anyone around with a similar case??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Hi k2rulz..I applied under the same code on December1 , 2019. My status is the same as yours.Wonder what the delay is !:noidea: Praying for the bestray: Hope we get ours soon


k2rulz said:


> 263111-- Anyone who didnt hear back from CO or Grant??
> Application lodged since November 2018, Immi account still in Recieved status. Anyone around with a similar case??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hello everyone, Below are my EOI details:

ANZSCO: 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
EOI lodged: 28-Jun-19
Points: 75

Any expert advice about my chances for 189 SC Visa?


TIA


----------



## champion840

Can defacto partners after 189 grant break up?(PARTNER POINT CLAIMED) 

And get married to some one in india and

Bring them here ON P. R DEPENDENT VISA????

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

aman kamboj said:


> Hi there , My Sister has 3 year 8month work experience as a Mechanical Fitter ( 323211).
> 
> I wonder which assessing body should we go, like Victoria University or Vetassess?
> 
> And how much experience they will deduct as a training from total work experience, as she is having 7 months training during her study as well?
> 
> Please i need clarification on these points. THANKS


Your skills assessment will be done by TRA

https://www.tradesrecognitionaustralia.gov.au/

You can go through the link and get the details that you seek

Cheers


----------



## kpreddy443

Mishasn said:


> Hi Everyone
> Finally we have received the grant email. Alhumdulillah our hard work finally paid off. Thank you everyone for all the help and making the wait easy for me. Heres our timeline:
> 
> Lodgement date: 24 December 2018
> Co contact: 1st april for baby’s passport and polio cert
> Granted: 4th July 2019
> IED: 4 July 2020
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi, Congratulations on your PR.
Can you please tell me how old is your baby?
also please explain your timeline clearly.
Because mine is similar to your case
Thank you


----------



## kamboj.chetan18

Hi Experts,

Here is my EOI details:
ANZSCO code: 261313
EOI submitted : 22June2019
Points :75 (190 visa subclass) , 70 (189 visa subclass)
What are my chances for an invite and by when??? Have no clue at all....

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

kamboj.chetan18 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Here is my EOI details:
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> EOI submitted : 22June2019
> Points :75 (190 visa subclass) , 70 (189 visa subclass)
> What are my chances for an invite and by when??? Have no clue at all....
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


You can keep checking after every round in Iscah

189 EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## dreamabraod

Hi. Can you pls tell me which whats app group? if you could me too?


----------



## jatinderraheja

NB said:


> The IED has been waived for your entire family of 3
> You can enter Australia anytime till feb 2024
> Keep this email safely as you may need to show it when you finally go
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB for your quick reply, Have a wonderful Day!


----------



## dreamabraod

hi everyone.
i wanted to know those who went through employment verification, will CO contact your current employer /HR only or do they even contact your previous company's HR too?


----------



## NB

dreamabraod said:


> hi everyone.
> i wanted to know those who went through employment verification, will CO contact your current employer /HR only or do they even contact your previous company's HR too?


They will contact the employer on which they have doubts
That can be both existing or previous

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701

NB said:


> dreamabraod said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone.
> i wanted to know those who went through employment verification, will CO contact your current employer /HR only or do they even contact your previous company's HR too?
> 
> 
> 
> They will contact the employer on which they have doubts
> That can be both existing or previous
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

There were no grants issued on 5th July. Was it holiday or some other issue at DHA?


----------



## sunny1223

*still waiting !!*



k2rulz said:


> 263111-- Anyone who didnt hear back from CO or Grant??
> 
> Yes i have lodged my application on jan 14th , no co contact or grant yet


----------



## NB

sunny1223 said:


> k2rulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 263111-- Anyone who didnt hear back from CO or Grant??
> 
> Yes i have lodged my application on jan 14th , no co contact or grant yet
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t be worried that you are the only one from jan who hasn’t got a grant or co contact yet
> 
> There would be thousands
> 
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## k2rulz

Janubless said:


> Hi k2rulz..I applied under the same code on December1 , 2019. My status is the same as yours.Wonder what the delay is !:noidea: Praying for the bestray: Hope we get ours soon


He Janubless,

Don't know what's the hold up. Will wait for another month so that the Global processing timeline of 8 months is surpassed..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

sunny1223 said:


> k2rulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 263111-- Anyone who didnt hear back from CO or Grant??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i have lodged my application on jan 14th , no co contact or grant yet
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously believe those who haven't got grants or co contacts for jan lodgement have something that is holding co to give grants or co contacts.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi all,


Anyone know what type of tests are required kids medical .

I don’t think so there will be X Ray.

Input please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Anyone know what type of tests are required kids medical .
> 
> I don’t think so there will be X Ray.
> 
> Input please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just call up the nearest DHA clinic and ask
Simple

Cheers


----------



## starcool

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Anyone know what type of tests are required kids medical .
> 
> I don’t think so there will be X Ray.
> 
> Input please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Height and weight mainly, that's it. No x Ray, blood test, urine tests.


----------



## Mishasn

kpreddy443 said:


> Mishasn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> Finally we have received the grant email. Alhumdulillah our hard work finally paid off. Thank you everyone for all the help and making the wait easy for me. Heres our timeline:
> 
> Lodgement date: 24 December 2018
> Co contact: 1st april for baby’s passport and polio cert
> Granted: 4th July 2019
> IED: 4 July 2020
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Congratulations on your PR.
> Can you please tell me how old is your baby?
> also please explain your timeline clearly.
> Because mine is similar to your case
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Hi,

He was just over 3months when i got his medical done. CO contacted us for his medical and polio certificates for all 3 of us. We replied by 7th april. After that no word from CO. Our status was changed to further assessment.


----------



## kpreddy443

Mishasn said:


> kpreddy443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishasn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> Finally we have received the grant email. Alhumdulillah our hard work finally paid off. Thank you everyone for all the help and making the wait easy for me. Heres our timeline:
> 
> Lodgement date: 24 December 2018
> Co contact: 1st april for baby’s passport and polio cert
> Granted: 4th July 2019
> IED: 4 July 2020
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Congratulations on your PR.
> Can you please tell me how old is your baby?
> also please explain your timeline clearly.
> Because mine is similar to your case
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> He was just over 3months when i got his medical done. CO contacted us for his medical and polio certificates for all 3 of us. We replied by 7th april. After that no word from CO. Our status was changed to further assessment.
Click to expand...

Mine is similar case,onshore application, got a mail from CO to submit baby passport and birth certificate in 1st week of may. Responded to mail on 1st week of june. No reply from then


----------



## saurabhpluto

kpreddy443 said:


> Mine is similar case,onshore application, got a mail from CO to submit baby passport and birth certificate in 1st week of may. Responded to mail on 1st week of june. No reply from then


Co is relaxing

From what I have heard in order to decongest Melbourne and Sydney they are deliberately delaying processing. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OP2

saurabhpluto said:


> kpreddy443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is similar case,onshore application, got a mail from CO to submit baby passport and birth certificate in 1st week of may. Responded to mail on 1st week of june. No reply from then
> 
> 
> 
> Co is relaxing
> 
> From what I have heard in order to decongest Melbourne and Sydney they are deliberately delaying processing.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Ntote 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Better to stop immigration all together. Why accept money and let applicants go through the process ?


----------



## Mishasn

kpreddy443 said:


> Mishasn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kpreddy443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishasn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> Finally we have received the grant email. Alhumdulillah our hard work finally paid off. Thank you everyone for all the help and making the wait easy for me. Heres our timeline:
> 
> Lodgement date: 24 December 2018
> Co contact: 1st april for baby’s passport and
> polio cert
> Granted: 4th July 2019
> IED: 4 July 2020
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Congratulations on your PR.
> Can you please tell me how old is your baby?
> also please explain your timeline clearly.
> Because mine is similar to your case
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> He was just over 3months when i got his medical done. CO contacted us for his medical and polio certificates for all 3 of us. We replied by 7th april. After that no word from CO. Our status was changed to further assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is similar case,onshore application, got a mail from CO to submit baby passport and birth certificate in 1st week of may. Responded to mail on 1st week of june. No reply from then
Click to expand...

Dont worry you will get grant soon. Just keep yourself busy and not think ahout it too much. We were on vacation when the email came. I just stopped waoting for the grant and made a pact that i will not check my immi account again and again.


----------



## kpreddy443

starcool said:


> uqmraza2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Anyone know what type of tests are required kids medical .
> 
> I don’t think so there will be X Ray.
> 
> Input please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Height and weight mainly, that's it. No x Ray, blood test, urine tests.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.
What exactly is baby height and weight? does that really concern about the application? how can we check the baby height and weight is matching or not. What is the baby is under weight or over weight?


----------



## mths

kpreddy443 said:


> What is the baby is under weight or over weight?


You best be getting your baby on a rigid training regimen with a solid athlete's diet, stat!


----------



## ajaysahani

abhinavraiden123 said:


> I have added you. Anyone who is interested in joining the Whatsapp group for people awaiting PR or received PR, please PM me. We will face it together !


Hi Abhinav,

I am not able to PM you.Could you add me to the WhatsApp group.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

Just 1-2 grants being reported in immitracker now 😔


----------



## saurabhpluto

kimmy3701 said:


> Just 1-2 grants being reported in immitracker now 😔


Yeah. Very slow pace of working. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701

saurabhpluto said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just 1-2 grants being reported in immitracker now 😔
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Very slow pace of working.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Any reasons why they have stopped?


----------



## vijgin

ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
Current Status: Initial assessment on 1-July-2019 and they have asked for 1) Birth certificate and Australian PCC for me and spouse. I will be submitting it by this week. Do you guys know what would be the next action?
Initial assessment mean CO already assigned ? Is there chance they will ask for other details apart from the one they already requested?


----------



## SG

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> Current Status: Initial assessment on 1-July-2019 and they have asked for 1) Birth certificate and Australian PCC for me and spouse. I will be submitting it by this week. Do you guys know what would be the next action?
> Initial assessment mean CO already assigned ? Is there chance they will ask for other details apart from the one they already requested?


Hi Vijgin,

Have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## Manaal Kamra

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> Current Status: Initial assessment on 1-July-2019 and they have asked for 1) Birth certificate and Australian PCC for me and spouse. I will be submitting it by this week. Do you guys know what would be the next action?
> Initial assessment mean CO already assigned ? Is there chance they will ask for other details apart from the one they already requested?


I would recommend don't over think. Respond to the query of the co and forget about it.

Trying to predict what the co might or might not ask is pointless and honestly just stressful ( I've been there)

So just do the bit that's asked and leave it .

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

Manaal Kamra said:


> I would recommend don't over think. Respond to the query of the co and forget about it.
> 
> Trying to predict what the co might or might not ask is pointless and honestly just stressful ( I've been there)
> 
> So just do the bit that's asked and leave it .
> 
> Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


, Yes you are correct ..! I will do the same.


----------



## imran83s

*189 visa waiting time*

why the grants are on hold?Do anyone knows the exact reason.


----------



## NB

imran83s said:


> why the grants are on hold?Do anyone knows the exact reason.


How did you come to the conclusion that the grants are on hold ?
Grants not getting reported on the forum doesn’t necessarily mean that they are not being granted

There is a whole world outside the forum also 

Cheers


----------



## Mishasn

Hi guys,

I have a few questions. 
How many years do we have to spend in australia for passport ? 
Do we have to stay there continuously or in gaps?
What kind of support will we get after moving there ,since we have a baby with us too?
Any forum or group i can join with people already moved to Australia?

TIA


----------



## NB

Mishasn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a few questions.
> How many years do we have to spend in australia for passport ?
> Do we have to stay there continuously or in gaps?
> What kind of support will we get after moving there ,since we have a baby with us too?
> Any forum or group i can join with people already moved to Australia?
> 
> TIA


I presume you are coming as a PR

To become a citizen you need to have spent 4 years in Australia out of which you must not have been out of Australia for more then 1 year cumulatively 
Also in the final year you should not have been out for more then 90 days 

There is nearly 2 years wait after you become eligible 
So you are looking at 6 years to get the passport if all goes well

Once you arrive you can apply for Medicare card which will allow you to avail free medical care in most cases in government hospitals
Other then that I am not aware that you will be getting any immediate benefits 

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi All,

Just about correct dates for EOI.

I have two different dates for my degrees.

1. One is Completelation mentioned on transcript.

2. Secondly Degree certificate gives another date due to convocation 

Which date should as for EOI and other forms like form 80 or 60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubey

Dear Experts,. I got CO contact to provide Landline Contact Number of my reporting manager / HR department contact number who can confirm my employment and Profile..I have these details although..please Let me know how to respond this query of CO.


----------



## starcool

kpreddy443 said:


> starcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uqmraza2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Anyone know what type of tests are required kids medical .
> 
> I don’t think so there will be X Ray.
> 
> Input please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Height and weight mainly, that's it. No x Ray, blood test, urine tests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> What exactly is baby height and weight? does that really concern about the application? how can we check the baby height and weight is matching or not. What is the baby is under weight or over weight?
Click to expand...

Relax. No need to stress yourself on this. It will be lot more easier than you think for the kids.


----------



## rabb da banda

Hi experts,
I am bit confused regarding functional english score for spouse. My wife got 5, 5.5, 5, 3.5 in LWSR in IELTS respectively. Will that be acceptable. Or else she needs to reattempt it.


----------



## kp2018

No movement in immitracker. No grant, no CO contact


----------



## kissan

hi sunny any good news from immigration?


----------



## uqmraza2

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just about correct dates for EOI.
> 
> I have two different dates for my degrees.
> 
> 1. One is Completelation mentioned on transcript.
> 
> 2. Secondly Degree certificate gives another date due to convocation
> 
> Which date should as for EOI and other forms like form 80 or 60
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi All,

Input please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Input please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, 

In my case I gave the completion date mentioned on my transcript when I filed with VETASSESS as well as when I submitted my EOI.


----------



## NB

ajnewbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case I gave the completion date mentioned on my transcript when I filed with VETASSESS as well as when I submitted my EOI.


Same

Cheers


----------



## depthC123

Hi guys, 

it has been 219 days since I lodged my visa, and almost 127 days after CO contact and I haven't heard anything. 
Is there anything I can do to get to know the status of my application. 
Getting really anxious. 

-233311


----------



## NB

depthC123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> it has been 219 days since I lodged my visa, and almost 127 days after CO contact and I haven't heard anything.
> Is there anything I can do to get to know the status of my application.
> Getting really anxious.
> 
> -233311


There is nothing you can do to know the status, but you can do yoga and meditation for your anxiety 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## priyanka20

Hi,
I have got CO Contact asking for my employment documents prior to the date of invitation and landline number of my manager or HR Department for employment verification.

I had submitted all my salary slips, ITR, Bank Statements till the date of Visa filling. But the Statutory Declaration Document was the same which I submitted during ACS which was approx 3.5 months old. So shall I make a new document till current date? What additional documents I should submit with this?

And how do I mention the landline numbers. Shall I upload another text/work file writing the number or there is any other format?


----------



## kissan

sunny1223 said:


> k2rulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 263111-- Anyone who didnt hear back from CO or Grant??
> 
> Yes i have lodged my application on jan 14th , no co contact or grant yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as me sunny, applied on feb 15, still showing received status. no co contact or grant. did u get any good news
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

priyanka20 said:


> Hi,
> I have got CO Contact asking for my employment documents prior to the date of invitation and landline number of my manager or HR Department for employment verification.
> 
> I had submitted all my salary slips, ITR, Bank Statements till the date of Visa filling. But the Statutory Declaration Document was the same which I submitted during ACS which was approx 3.5 months old. So shall I make a new document till current date? What additional documents I should submit with this?
> 
> And how do I mention the landline numbers. Shall I upload another text/work file writing the number or there is any other format?


Generally the CO don’t accept SD for the current job, especially when they have asked for evidence
You can try to give a current SD, but be warned that you may still have to get a reference letter

If you have any fresh evidence that proves that the employment was genuine upload that
You can give the contact details in the email when you reply to the CO

Cheers


----------



## priyanka20

My Company doesn't provides reference letter with retailed job responsibilities. However, I will try to get a letter confirming the employment.
How to reply to CO via e-mail? The mail which I got has no reply address. 
Shall I just upload the documents in immi account?


----------



## gvbrin

priyanka20 said:


> Hi,
> I have got CO Contact asking for my employment documents prior to the date of invitation and landline number of my manager or HR Department for employment verification.
> 
> I had submitted all my salary slips, ITR, Bank Statements till the date of Visa filling. But the Statutory Declaration Document was the same which I submitted during ACS which was approx 3.5 months old. So shall I make a new document till current date? What additional documents I should submit with this?
> 
> And how do I mention the landline numbers. Shall I upload another text/work file writing the number or there is any other format?




You did not submit any experience letter or service letter from HR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

priyanka20 said:


> My Company doesn't provides reference letter with retailed job responsibilities. However, I will try to get a letter confirming the employment.
> How to reply to CO via e-mail? The mail which I got has no reply address.
> Shall I just upload the documents in immi account?


You can do that
Also check if the IP button is active, press that 
In future please use the quote button when replying 
It makes it easier to understand the context 

Cheers


----------



## priyanka20

NB said:


> Also check if the IP button is active, press that
> Cheers


IP Button??


----------



## priyanka20

gvbrin said:


> You did not submit any experience letter or service letter from HR?


I had submitted the statutory declarations for previous company and current company. Only my first company provided reference letter on their letter head.


----------



## NB

priyanka20 said:


> IP Button??


IP...Information provided Button
It’s on the dashboard of the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## deepak4388

It's been 3 months now for me.
Still no co contact or grant.


----------



## gvbrin

priyanka20 said:


> I had submitted the statutory declarations for previous company and current company. Only my first company provided reference letter on their letter head.




When you submit SD, you need to provide supporting documents to prove ur employment duration like experience letter or services letter issued by HR which has ur last designation and duration of the employment.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubey

Hi Guys.. please help on the below query.

Regards


----------



## saurabhpluto

135 days since lodgement. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Dubey said:


> Dear Experts,. I got CO contact to provide Landline Contact Number of my reporting manager / HR department contact number who can confirm my employment and Profile..I have these details although..please Let me know how to respond this query of CO.


Reply back to the same email id from which it was sent giving the details

Also prepare a word document giving the details and upload it in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## shawpr

priyanka20 said:


> Hi,
> I have got CO Contact asking for my employment documents prior to the date of invitation and landline number of my manager or HR Department for employment verification.
> 
> I had submitted all my salary slips, ITR, Bank Statements till the date of Visa filling. But the Statutory Declaration Document was the same which I submitted during ACS which was approx 3.5 months old. So shall I make a new document till current date? What additional documents I should submit with this?
> 
> And how do I mention the landline numbers. Shall I upload another text/work file writing the number or there is any other format?


Hi Priyanka,

Is the CO contact is for Primary applicants work experience or Partner Experience?

Have you submitted SD's as well for claiming the partner experince.

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701

Just 1-2 grants being given in July...Gid knows what they are trying to do


----------



## abhikpro

kimmy3701 said:


> Just 1-2 grants being given in July...Gid knows what they are trying to do


Unlike Invites, Grants do not have trends and cannot be linearly tracked.
However, members of this forum who have been here long enough, like NB, can share their experiences if they have noticed similar behaviour in past years like grants dropping down in July ...


----------



## NB

abhikpro said:


> Unlike Invites, Grants do not have trends and cannot be linearly tracked.
> However, members of this forum who have been here long enough, like NB, can share their experiences if they have noticed similar behaviour in past years like grants dropping down in July ...


You have to realise that not even a minuscule number of grants given by the department get reflected on the forum or so called trackers

The department has time and again requested applicants not to make assumptions based on such data

I see no reason why the department would not be making grants
Of course the number of grants under 189 would be much lesser compared to previous years in July as the quota has been drastically cut


Cheers


----------



## abhikpro

NB said:


> You have to realise that not even a minuscule number of grants given by the department get reflected on the forum or so called trackers
> 
> The department has time and again requested applicants not to make assumptions based on such data
> 
> I see no reason why the department would not be making grants
> Of course the number of grants under 189 would be much lesser compared to previous years in July as the quota has been drastically cut
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks ! NB

While we do realise the wisdom you shared, just thought of checking the historical trends from the jedis of the forum


----------



## giangpham

I finally got my grant today guys. My ANZSCO code is 261312 – Developer Programmer, 75 points 189.

Such a long journey or almost two years since my first EOI. I was invited last September and lodged my application last November. I got my first CO contact of health check this January but had the process delayed to wait for my new born baby in March. We then went for medical examination in May and received the second VAC invoice and health undertaking request for my daughter in June. One month after the payment, the grant arrived. 

Thanks this for forum for so much useful information and support. Good luck to you all


----------



## abhikpro

giangpham said:


> I finally got my grant today guys. My ANZSCO code is 261312 – Developer Programmer, 75 points 189.
> 
> Such a long journey or almost two years since my first EOI. I was invited last September and lodged my application last November. I got my first CO contact of health check this January but had the process delayed to wait for my new born baby in March. We then went for medical examination in May and received the second VAC invoice and health undertaking request for my daughter in June. One month after the payment, the grant arrived.
> 
> Thanks this for forum for so much useful information and support. Good luck to you all


Congratulations giangpham !


----------



## Australianpr2017

giangpham said:


> I finally got my grant today guys. My ANZSCO code is 261312 – Developer Programmer, 75 points 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a long journey or almost two years since my first EOI. I was invited last September and lodged my application last November. I got my first CO contact of health check this January but had the process delayed to wait for my new born baby in March. We then went for medical examination in May and received the second VAC invoice and health undertaking request for my daughter in June. One month after the payment, the grant arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks this for forum for so much useful information and support. Good luck to you all




I have query on your second payment. Why was second payment asked ?


----------



## giangpham

Australianpr2017 said:


> I have query on your second payment. Why was second payment asked ?


Because my wife didn't meet the functional English requirement. She had been pregnant so got no time to prepare for the test. We were happy to pay


----------



## Australianpr2017

giangpham said:


> Because my wife didn't meet the functional English requirement. She had been pregnant so got no time to prepare for the test. We were happy to pay




Hey one more query !!

What does it mean - “health undertaking for daughter” ??

Is it different from going for daughter’s medical ?


----------



## giangpham

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey one more query !!
> 
> What does it mean - “health undertaking for daughter” ??
> 
> Is it different from going for daughter’s medical ?


My older daughter is almost 4 years old. She was only required to do a blood test, not X-ray in her first medical check. For some reason, tuberculosis antibodies were found so they requested an additional X-ray a few days after. The X-ray was good but the CO still requested us to sign the health undertaking form 815


----------



## Australianpr2017

giangpham said:


> My older daughter is almost 4 years old. She was only required to do a blood test, not X-ray in her first medical check. For some reason, tuberculosis antibodies were found so they requested an additional X-ray a few days after. The X-ray was good but the CO still requested us to sign the health undertaking form 815




Hey thanks for clarifying!!

Congratulations on your Grant 

I am also in same situation, waiting since 28th May after new born daughter’s medical. I had filled application on 20th January. Still waiting


----------



## saurabhpluto

giangpham said:


> I finally got my grant today guys. My ANZSCO code is 261312 – Developer Programmer, 75 points 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a long journey or almost two years since my first EOI. I was invited last September and lodged my application last November. I got my first CO contact of health check this January but had the process delayed to wait for my new born baby in March. We then went for medical examination in May and received the second VAC invoice and health undertaking request for my daughter in June. One month after the payment, the grant arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks this for forum for so much useful information and support. Good luck to you all


A delay of March to may for medicals? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Quick query in the new born case does the co works on the entire application or keeps on hold everything till the child is born? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## giangpham

Australianpr2017 said:


> Hey thanks for clarifying!!
> 
> Congratulations on your Grant
> 
> I am also in same situation, waiting since 28th May after new born daughter’s medical. I had filled application on 20th January. Still waiting


You should get your grant soon. All the best


----------



## giangpham

saurabhpluto said:


> Quick query in the new born case does the co works on the entire application or keeps on hold everything till the child is born?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about this. I claimed 5 point for work experience and kinda expected this part would take sometime but soon after my child was born the CO got back to my case asking for our medical checks, things went smoothly like employment verification took no time at all (probably he was happy with my documents)


----------



## giangpham

saurabhpluto said:


> A delay of March to may for medicals?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


The CO first contacted me in Jan for medical checks but I notified him that we were waiting our baby and the expected delivery is early March so seems like he gave extra two months after the baby was born (in May) to contact us again


----------



## Australianpr2017

giangpham said:


> You should get your grant soon. All the best




Thank you !!


----------



## Navathej

*Form 815 Query*

Hi All,

My spouse had to undergo 3 months sputum test and repeat xrays and then health clearance was provided and I didn't upload 815 at that time and waited for the CO contact which I regret now. 

I just wanted to understand the timelines if any of you are aware of this. 

Our initial health examination were in Jan 2019 but my spouse's clearance was given in May 2019 and Form 815 was requested in July 2019. 

I hear from some people that since Form 815 was requested, health clearance would be valid only for 6 months and repeat medicals would be requested. 

How far is this info correct and from what date my spouse's medicals would be considered. Initial medical assessment or health clearance provided date? 

My wife is getting stressed out on the possibility of repeat medicals and doesn't want to go through the whole process again ! I'm just trying to find info and different ways to make her calm


----------



## giangpham

I was requested to sign form 815 for my kid but my IED is one year after my grant date


----------



## Navathej

giangpham said:


> I was requested to sign form 815 for my kid but my IED is one year after my grant date



Well that is news to me ! 

Was the IED date beyond all the expiry dates of PCC and Medicals. Generally that wouldn't be the case but I think it all depends on the CO


----------



## sczachariah

Navathej said:


> Well that is news to me !
> 
> 
> 
> Was the IED date beyond all the expiry dates of PCC and Medicals. Generally that wouldn't be the case but I think it all depends on the CO




Even if IED is not realistic for you to make a shift, you can also request for an IED waiver stating the conditions, like too less time to shift with kids or high airfare etc.


----------



## Navathej

sczachariah said:


> Even if IED is not realistic for you to make a shift, you can also request for an IED waiver stating the conditions, like too less time to shift with kids or high airfare etc.




Yes, that is an option, but i dont want to go Down the route of repeat medicals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> Well that is news to me !
> 
> Was the IED date beyond all the expiry dates of PCC and Medicals. Generally that wouldn't be the case but I think it all depends on the CO


I think the department is shifting to the rule of giving 1 year future date IED irrespective of the expiry of the medical and PCC

Have seen a lot of such cases recently 

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> I think the department is shifting to the rule of giving 1 year future date IED irrespective of the expiry of the medical and PCC
> 
> Have seen a lot of such cases recently
> 
> Cheers




Well thanks for that info, that is a good move.

What about the repeat medicals for FORM 815 requests? 6 months validity and stuff? Any news on that or is it just random? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giangpham

I was surprised too. Im still planning to make my first entry within the next 6 months anyway. Does any of you have experience about how long i should stay at min to finished the health undertaking for my kid? Thanks


----------



## Navathej

giangpham said:


> I was surprised too. Im still planning to make my first entry within the next 6 months anyway. Does any of you have experience about how long i should stay at min to finished the health undertaking for my kid? Thanks




Form 815 says you have to contact them within 28 days from your entry into Australia. If you are staying there for a temporary period less than that time period I wouldn't bother to contact them. 

Contact them only when you have moved there permanently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

Congrats!!


----------



## sunny1223

kissan said:


> hi sunny any good news from immigration?


nope 183 days no contact or grant yet.


----------



## gowtham916s

Applied for visa in October 2018 and recently got medical clearance for spouse.

Asked to sign 815 on the 14th july 2019 and uploaded the form on the 16th of July 2019.

When can i expect Grant?


----------



## NB

gowtham916s said:


> Applied for visa in October 2018 and recently got medical clearance for spouse.
> 
> Asked to sign 815 on the 14th july 2019 and uploaded the form on the 16th of July 2019.
> 
> When can i expect Grant?


No one can predict a grant
However going by global processing times of the department, you should get it within a couple of months

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

gowtham916s said:


> Applied for visa in October 2018 and recently got medical clearance for spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Asked to sign 815 on the 14th july 2019 and uploaded the form on the 16th of July 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> When can i expect Grant?




We both are in the same boat then. 
My lodgement date id Jan 22 2019 and uploaded 815 on July 3rd
Apart from waiting we can't do much i guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Hi guys, 
I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 anzsco code 263111. My status is still showing up as "received". Should I contact DHA for an update? 

Thanks


----------



## kp2018

Janubless said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 anzsco code 263111. My status is still showing up as "received". Should I contact DHA for an update?
> 
> Thanks


I think you should contact DHA as you have exceeded global time limit but do not expect much.


----------



## Navathej

Janubless said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 anzsco code 263111. My status is still showing up as "received". Should I contact DHA for an update?
> 
> Thanks


Your case is under consideration is the message you will get, nothing much but you can try.

Before that make sure you haven't missed any communication emails or messages in your profile.


----------



## Janubless

Thanks KP..the anxiety is getting to me


kp2018 said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 anzsco code 263111. My status is still showing up as "received". Should I contact DHA for an update?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should contact DHA as you have exceeded global time limit but do not expect much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Janubless

Thank you for your response ...I checked the account ..I haven't got any additional emails..The wait is really getting to me now


Navathej said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 anzsco code 263111. My status is still showing up as "received". Should I contact DHA for an update?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Your case is under consideration is the message you will get, nothing much but you can try.
> 
> Before that make sure you haven't missed any communication emails or messages in your profile.
Click to expand...


----------



## hoandang

Janubless said:


> Thank you for your response ...I checked the account ..I haven't got any additional emails..The wait is really getting to me now


Is your case complicated? things like spouse, children, multiple work experiences to be claimed?


----------



## Janubless

Nope.. Single applicant , work experience - 2 companies..I am assuming my case is relatively straight forward but I can't understand the delay


hoandang said:


> Is your case complicated? things like spouse, children, multiple work experiences to be claimed?


----------



## kimmy3701

Janubless said:


> Nope.. Single applicant , work experience - 2 companies..I am assuming my case is relatively straight forward but I can't understand the delay
> 
> 
> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your case complicated? things like spouse, children, multiple work experiences to be claimed?
Click to expand...

U submitted Colleage declaration for roles and responsibilities or on company letter head?


----------



## Janubless

A statutory declaration listing my roles and responsibilities . Additionally I submitted a letter on company letterhead stating I am an employee with my designation


kimmy3701 said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Single applicant , work experience - 2 companies..I am assuming my case is relatively straight forward but I can't understand the delay
> 
> 
> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your case complicated? things like spouse, children, multiple work experiences to be claimed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U submitted Colleage declaration for roles and responsibilities or on company letter head?
Click to expand...


----------



## aasthachopra226

What is the latest trend? 
In how much time is DHA contacting? either for the query or Direct grant?


----------



## NB

aasthachopra226 said:


> What is the latest trend?
> In how much time is DHA contacting? either for the query or Direct grant?


The global processing time will be updated in a couple of days
That’s the best and reliable indicator 

Cheers


----------



## aasthachopra226

NB said:


> The global processing time will be updated in a couple of days
> That’s the best and reliable indicator
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the reply. Where do we get to see that?


----------



## NB

aasthachopra226 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Where do we get to see that?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


It’s updated every month around this time to reflect the latest trend

Cheers


----------



## gowtham916s

.

Good day sir.. I initiall launched in september 2018. Thinking that based on the application date the processing times are being decided or applications are being addressed. But i dont think they do like that. Any guess.

BTW no disagreements with your point of have to wait till we see something concrete. I just hope they dont ask me to take Medicals again since it will be an year if october 2019 comes.


----------



## NB

gowtham916s said:


> .
> 
> Good day sir.. I initiall launched in september 2018. Thinking that based on the application date the processing times are being decided or applications are being addressed. But i dont think they do like that. Any guess.
> 
> BTW no disagreements with your point of have to wait till we see something concrete. I just hope they dont ask me to take Medicals again since it will be an year if october 2019 comes.


The co has the discretion to ask for fresh medicals or not

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## SG

NB said:


> The global processing time will be updated in a couple of days
> That’s the best and reliable indicator
> 
> Cheers





aasthachopra226 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Where do we get to see that?


Updated Visa application processing times today :
Page Last updated: 18 July 2019 (for month ending 30 June 2019)

Global processing times for 190 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months

Global processing times for 489 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months

Global processing times for 189 visa remains same as 7 -8 months


----------



## abhikpro

Janubless said:


> Thank you for your response ...I checked the account ..I haven't got any additional emails..The wait is really getting to me now


Hi All,

Isn't any communication from DHA supposed to reflect in immi account ?
Please advise.

Thanks,
Abhik


----------



## sunny1223

SG said:


> Updated Visa application processing times today :
> Page Last updated: 18 July 2019 (for month ending 30 June 2019)
> 
> Global processing times for 190 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months
> 
> Global processing times for 489 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months
> 
> Global processing times for 189 visa remains same as 7 -8 months


thank god 189 still remains same !:ranger:


----------



## Janubless

Yep they would under the messages tab. 
I always log into the account and verify just to be doubly sure.


abhikpro said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response ...I checked the account ..I haven't got any additional emails..The wait is really getting to me now
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Isn't any communication from DHA supposed to reflect in immi account ?
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhik
Click to expand...


----------



## depthC123

SG said:


> Updated Visa application processing times today :
> Page Last updated: 18 July 2019 (for month ending 30 June 2019)
> 
> Global processing times for 190 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months
> 
> Global processing times for 489 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months
> 
> Global processing times for 189 visa remains same as 7 -8 months


Do all the applications get processed in this given time frame ?


----------



## NB

depthC123 said:


> Do all the applications get processed in this given time frame ?


75% to 90% only

The bureaucracy always have an escape door

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

Just reporting that one person that I follow on Immitracker got the grant just now. 
Lodgement date of Feb 8th 2019 - 160 days for grant with one CO contact for family medicals


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> I think the department is shifting to the rule of giving 1 year future date IED irrespective of the expiry of the medical and PCC
> 
> Have seen a lot of such cases recently
> 
> Cheers


And it is confirmed NB, Looks like the IED for all the grants from now on will be 1 yr from the grant date !


----------



## sunnypandya

Received a grant today after 160 days of lodgement.

People can check my case from the link given as I cannot add a signature. Special thanks to all expatforum members for their support and the content we have here. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-72593


----------



## Navathej

sunnypandya said:


> Received a grant today after 160 days of lodgement.
> 
> People can check my case from the link given as I cannot add a signature. Special thanks to all expatforum members for their support and the content we have here.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-72593


Congrats ! 
I think I informed the forum about your case even before you posted


----------



## Mohamad K

Hello Everyone,

This forum and you people has been a great help to me through my journey, thank you very much. 

I got my grant today, and I hope it'll come very soon to all those who are still waiting!

here is my timeline:

Mechanical Engineer EOI 75

ITA: 11 Dec 2018
Lodged: 10 Jan 2019
CO 1st Contact: 01 Apr 2019 >> Medicals
Responded: 20 Apr 2019 >> request to postpone till birth
Responded: 26 Jun 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID
CO 2nd Contact: 6 Jul 2019 >> Confirmation and request for medicals
Responded: 8 Jul 2019 >> All medicals completed
Grant!: 18 Jul 2019 :tea: 
IED: 18 Jul 2020


----------



## Navathej

Mohamad K said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This forum and you people has been a great help to me through my journey, thank you very much.
> 
> I got my grant today, and I hope it'll come very soon to all those who are still waiting!
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer EOI 75
> 
> ITA: 11 Dec 2018
> Lodged: 10 Jan 2019
> CO 1st Contact: 01 Apr 2019 >> Medicals
> Responded: 20 Apr 2019 >> request to postpone till birth
> Responded: 26 Jun 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID
> CO 2nd Contact: 6 Jul 2019 >> Confirmation and request for medicals
> Responded: 8 Jul 2019 >> All medicals completed
> Grant!: 18 Jul 2019 :tea:
> IED: 18 Jul 2020


Congrats ! 
I responded back on July 03rd. so hopefully I hear something soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavraiden123

If ISCAH's data are be believed, the July invitations for 189 were about 800-1200 compared to only 100 from the last month. So, I don't think they would have increased the intake of 189 invitations if the quota for grants were extremely less.


----------



## NB

abhinavraiden123 said:


> If ISCAH's data are be believed, the July invitations for 189 were about 800-1200 compared to only 100 from the last month. So, I don't think they would have increased the intake of 189 invitations if the quota for grants were extremely less.


In July the quota for the year gets released and hence the increased invite

The overall quota remains unchanged 

You are only fooling yourself into false hope or sense of security with these assumptions 

Cheers


----------



## Australianpr2017

Mohamad K said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> This forum and you people has been a great help to me through my journey, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today, and I hope it'll come very soon to all those who are still waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engineer EOI 75
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 11 Dec 2018
> 
> Lodged: 10 Jan 2019
> 
> CO 1st Contact: 01 Apr 2019 >> Medicals
> 
> Responded: 20 Apr 2019 >> request to postpone till birth
> 
> Responded: 26 Jun 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID
> 
> CO 2nd Contact: 6 Jul 2019 >> Confirmation and request for medicals
> 
> Responded: 8 Jul 2019 >> All medicals completed
> 
> Grant!: 18 Jul 2019 :tea:
> 
> IED: 18 Jul 2020




Congratulations Buddy !!

I have similar case, done my newborn daughter’s medical on 27 May and still waiting !!

Not sure how these COs work


----------



## suriya8187

Hi all,

I got my grant today. Thank you, everyone, in this forum!


here is my timeline:

261313 EOI 70

EOI Submitted: 22 Nov 2017

ITA: 11 Oct 2018

Lodged: 11 Nov 2018

CO 1st Contact: 08 Feb 2019 >> Medicals and PCC for me and my wife

Responded: 09 Feb 2019 >> request to postpone till baby birth

Co 2nd contact: 04 Apr 2019 >> requesring newborn baby docs

Responded: 25 Apr 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID

Medicals: 18 May 2019

Grant!: 18 Jul 2019 

IED: 18 Jul 2020


----------



## Navathej

suriya8187 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today. Thank you, everyone, in this forum!
> 
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> 261313 EOI 70
> 
> EOI Submitted: 22 Nov 2017
> 
> ITA: 11 Oct 2018
> 
> Lodged: 11 Nov 2018
> 
> CO 1st Contact: 08 Feb 2019 >> Medicals and PCC for me and my wife
> 
> Responded: 09 Feb 2019 >> request to postpone till baby birth
> 
> Co 2nd contact: 04 Apr 2019 >> requesring newborn baby docs
> 
> Responded: 25 Apr 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID
> 
> Medicals: 18 May 2019
> 
> Grant!: 18 Jul 2019
> 
> IED: 18 Jul 2020




Great! Congrats 
Looks like they are clearing out old pending cases 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

suriya8187 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today. Thank you, everyone, in this forum!
> 
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> 261313 EOI 70
> 
> EOI Submitted: 22 Nov 2017
> 
> ITA: 11 Oct 2018
> 
> Lodged: 11 Nov 2018
> 
> CO 1st Contact: 08 Feb 2019 >> Medicals and PCC for me and my wife
> 
> Responded: 09 Feb 2019 >> request to postpone till baby birth
> 
> Co 2nd contact: 04 Apr 2019 >> requesring newborn baby docs
> 
> Responded: 25 Apr 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID
> 
> Medicals: 18 May 2019
> 
> Grant!: 18 Jul 2019
> 
> IED: 18 Jul 2020


Same boat. Does co contact for medicals of wife and then you tell him about pregnancy. 

Haven't heard from co since lodhed date 01/03/2019

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## suriya8187

saurabhpluto said:


> Same boat. Does co contact for medicals of wife and then you tell him about pregnancy.
> 
> Haven't heard from co since lodhed date 01/03/2019
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Before Co contact, we have uploaded form 1022 for change in circumstances regarding pregnancy. We got 1st CO contact in February and he asked for medicals and PCC for both. I have done the PCC and my medical. Requested to do both wife and child medicals together. After the baby's birth in April, I have uploaded the baby's passport and BC. Then the baby was added in our application within one week.


----------



## prasannakrishna

*CO contact - Position #*

Hello Expats,

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post.

I have lodged an application for 189 visa on 21/01/2019 and contacted by CO on 30/04/2019. *Does anyone know about "position number"* which I found in the email sent by CO requesting information. I saw that my position number was 00002618 so I'm assuming there are 2617 cases in front of me which quite a large backlog. Can anyone share info on position numbers.

Thanks

Invitation received: 11/01/2019
Application lodged: 21/01/2019
CO contact : 30/04/2019
Reply to CO : 09/05/2019
Grant : soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Navathej

prasannakrishna said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this is my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged an application for 189 visa on 21/01/2019 and contacted by CO on 30/04/2019. *Does anyone know about "position number"* which I found in the email sent by CO requesting information. I saw that my position number was 00002618 so I'm assuming there are 2617 cases in front of me which quite a large backlog. Can anyone share info on position numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation received: 11/01/2019
> 
> Application lodged: 21/01/2019
> 
> CO contact : 30/04/2019
> 
> Reply to CO : 09/05/2019
> 
> Grant : soon :fingerscrossed:




Not sure what that position number means. But even if that means queue number, it doesn't mean that they will be processed sequentially. So don't worry about ask those numbers and wait patiently! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017

prasannakrishna said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and this is my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged an application for 189 visa on 21/01/2019 and contacted by CO on 30/04/2019. *Does anyone know about "position number"* which I found in the email sent by CO requesting information. I saw that my position number was 00002618 so I'm assuming there are 2617 cases in front of me which quite a large backlog. Can anyone share info on position numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation received: 11/01/2019
> 
> Application lodged: 21/01/2019
> 
> CO contact : 30/04/2019
> 
> Reply to CO : 09/05/2019
> 
> Grant : soon :fingerscrossed:




That’s not your application position number, it is probably CO position number.

BTW, why did you get CO contact ?


----------



## viprek

Usha Balla said:


> Dears,
> 
> What should be the ANZSCO code for drug safety and pharmaco vigilance?
> Need urgent help.
> 
> Regards
> Usha



Please help me with occupation code for Drug safety or Pharmacovigilance.


----------



## sunny1223

Does anyone know why its always showing this message when i log into my immi account? does any one has the same issue ?
Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:
•Health Assessment
•Character assessment
•Biometrics
•Additional payment requirement

This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.

Note: Citizenship applications are not affected.


----------



## k2rulz

Janubless said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 anzsco code 263111. My status is still showing up as "received". Should I contact DHA for an update?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Janubless,

I have the same exact case, infact our dates are similar too. Please let me know if you hear anything from DHA, since we will now officially be exceeding the global processing timeline of 7-8 months.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

Sure K2..Hang in there ..we will get it soon xx


k2rulz said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I lodged my application on Dec 1,2018 anzsco code 263111. My status is still showing up as "received". Should I contact DHA for an update?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Janubless,
> 
> I have the same exact case, infact our dates are similar too. Please let me know if you hear anything from DHA, since we will now officially be exceeding the global processing timeline of 7-8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## tnk009

Will the state consider my application if I created the EOI for that state before their occupation list is out?

Thanks.


----------



## NB

tnk009 said:


> Will the state consider my application if I created the EOI for that state before their occupation list is out?
> 
> Thanks.


YES



Cheers


----------



## Aish$

Hello all good day

May wife is going to join another concern next month
In addition to change of circumstances form should we submit the next company's offer letter as well apart from the existing company's relieving letter??

We lodged on June 20th code 261313

Thanks


----------



## NB

Aish$ said:


> Hello all good day
> 
> May wife is going to join another concern next month
> In addition to change of circumstances form should we submit the next company's offer letter as well apart from the existing company's relieving letter??
> 
> We lodged on June 20th code 261313
> 
> Thanks


Not required 
Just give her new contact details

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

Thank you!!in a normal word doc would do?


----------



## NB

Aish$ said:


> Thank you!!in a normal word doc would do?


Use the update us link in Immiaccount 

You have to fill in the details in the online form
No documents required to be uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s

*Passport Details Update*

Friends,

I had a CO contact in July'19 and to avoid further ones, got my child passport re-issued.
To inform DHA, the below steps are sufficient or any thing else too required ?

1) ImmiAccount - > Update Details -> Change of passport details for Child
2) Attach Documents -> Child -> Travel Document -> Upload new passport scan copy
3) Shall i upload it in "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" for Child section too, as provided passport to support this clause in my application ?
4) Anything else needed ?

Thanks..!!


----------



## NB

nimit.s said:


> Friends,
> 
> I had a CO contact in July'19 and to avoid further ones, got my child passport re-issued.
> To inform DHA, the below steps are sufficient or any thing else too required ?
> 
> 1) ImmiAccount - > Update Details -> Change of passport details for Child
> 2) Attach Documents -> Child -> Travel Document -> Upload new passport scan copy
> 3) Shall i upload it in "Member of Family Unit, Evidence of" for Child section too, as provided passport to support this clause in my application ?
> 4) Anything else needed ?
> 
> Thanks..!!


1 & 2 are sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## SG

sunnypandya said:


> Received a grant today after 160 days of lodgement.
> 
> People can check my case from the link given as I cannot add a signature. Special thanks to all expatforum members for their support and the content we have here.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-72593


Congratulations Sunnypandya


----------



## SG

Mohamad K said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This forum and you people has been a great help to me through my journey, thank you very much.
> 
> I got my grant today, and I hope it'll come very soon to all those who are still waiting!
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer EOI 75
> 
> ITA: 11 Dec 2018
> Lodged: 10 Jan 2019
> CO 1st Contact: 01 Apr 2019 >> Medicals
> Responded: 20 Apr 2019 >> request to postpone till birth
> Responded: 26 Jun 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID
> CO 2nd Contact: 6 Jul 2019 >> Confirmation and request for medicals
> Responded: 8 Jul 2019 >> All medicals completed
> Grant!: 18 Jul 2019 :tea:
> IED: 18 Jul 2020


Congratulations Mohamad


----------



## SG

suriya8187 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today. Thank you, everyone, in this forum!
> 
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> 261313 EOI 70
> 
> EOI Submitted: 22 Nov 2017
> 
> ITA: 11 Oct 2018
> 
> Lodged: 11 Nov 2018
> 
> CO 1st Contact: 08 Feb 2019 >> Medicals and PCC for me and my wife
> 
> Responded: 09 Feb 2019 >> request to postpone till baby birth
> 
> Co 2nd contact: 04 Apr 2019 >> requesring newborn baby docs
> 
> Responded: 25 Apr 2019 >> uploaded newborn doc & requested addition and HAP ID
> 
> Medicals: 18 May 2019
> 
> Grant!: 18 Jul 2019
> 
> IED: 18 Jul 2020


Congratulations Suriya


----------



## OZ9988

*Few Queries - Requesting for your Valuable advise*

Dear Members,

I am in dire need of your valuable advise. Please spare sometime to respond.

I have lodged VISA on 10-02-2019 and have received a CO Contact on 24th JUN 2019.

I could provide Medical (23 FEB 2019) and PCC (20 FEB 2019) for myself and my spouse.

CO Contact was to upload Roles Letter along with PF and Bank Statement.

Situation: My Wife is Currently DUE to deliver our first Child this December 2019. When we completed our medicals, it wasn't the case.

As i have already received 1 CO Contact, i am anticipating a Grant this month or early August.

Please help me with Following Queries:

1) Is it ok for us to Travel to Australia (And return) After Grant to Justify IED (2-4 days trip). Hope it is acceptable and helps validate (IED).

2) If IED is 1 year from Grant date (Say JUL 2020) and we plan NOT to travel before baby's arrival, will our PR's remain valid after Baby's Birth in India. What is the process to get PR for New Born (When PR is already granted to Parents).

3) If Grant is 1 year from PCC/Medicals (ie FEB 2020), and we Travel to fulfill IED, Will Our PR's remain valid after Child's birth in India.

I have consulted doctor and have been given a go ahead to travel anytime before 26 weeks of Pregnancy. 

Please advise.

Regards,
OZ9988

SC 189 - 261313 (75 Points: Age25+Edu15+Exp10+Comm20+Partner5)
ITA - 11 JAN 2019
VISA LODGE 10 FEB 2019
PCC/Medical - 23 FEB 2019
1st CO Contact: 24 JUN 2019
Awaiting Grant


----------



## NB

OZ9988 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am in dire need of your valuable advise. Please spare sometime to respond.
> 
> I have lodged VISA on 10-02-2019 and have received a CO Contact on 24th JUN 2019.
> 
> I could provide Medical (23 FEB 2019) and PCC (20 FEB 2019) for myself and my spouse.
> 
> CO Contact was to upload Roles Letter along with PF and Bank Statement.
> 
> Situation: My Wife is Currently DUE to deliver our first Child this December 2019. When we completed our medicals, it wasn't the case.
> 
> As i have already received 1 CO Contact, i am anticipating a Grant this month or early August.
> 
> Please help me with Following Queries:
> 
> 1) Is it ok for us to Travel to Australia (And return) After Grant to Justify IED (2-4 days trip). Hope it is acceptable and helps validate (IED).
> 
> 2) If IED is 1 year from Grant date (Say JUL 2020) and we plan NOT to travel before baby's arrival, will our PR's remain valid after Baby's Birth in India. What is the process to get PR for New Born (When PR is already granted to Parents).
> 
> 3) If Grant is 1 year from PCC/Medicals (ie FEB 2020), and we Travel to fulfill IED, Will Our PR's remain valid after Child's birth in India.
> 
> I have consulted doctor and have been given a go ahead to travel anytime before 26 weeks of Pregnancy.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> OZ9988
> 
> SC 189 - 261313 (75 Points: Age25+Edu15+Exp10+Comm20+Partner5)
> ITA - 11 JAN 2019
> VISA LODGE 10 FEB 2019
> PCC/Medical - 23 FEB 2019
> 1st CO Contact: 24 JUN 2019
> Awaiting Grant


1. You can even leave by the next flight . The moment you cross Australian Immigration counter, your IED is complete
But remember that all persons in the application have to do it and not you alone

2. The baby’s birth has no effect on your PR. Nothing changes.
You can travel at any time before the IED date 
There are several threads which explain the process to get the baby PR but it is quite complicated and time consuming 
The easiest method is to get the delivery done in Australia so that the baby can get an Australian passport right away
Explore that possibility 

3. The child cannot travel with you without a visa . Other then that you are free to enter Australia as it was before the birth of the child

Cheers


----------



## OZ9988

NB said:


> 1. You can even leave by the next flight . The moment you cross Australian Immigration counter, your IED is complete
> But remember that all persons in the application have to do it and not you alone
> 
> 2. The baby’s birth has no effect on your PR. Nothing changes.
> You can travel at any time before the IED date
> There are several threads which explain the process to get the baby PR but it is quite complicated and time consuming
> The easiest method is to get the delivery done in Australia so that the baby can get an Australian passport right away
> Explore that possibility
> 
> 3. The child cannot travel with you without a visa . Other then that you are free to enter Australia as it was before the birth of the child
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks NB for sharing your valuable Inputs. 

Take care


----------



## Y-ME101

*Latest pickup 189 grant code 261313*

what is the current pickup date for 189 grant under 261313. 
I filled in April end 2019. 
When my case will be picked up?


----------



## sczachariah

Y-ME101 said:


> what is the current pickup date for 189 grant under 261313.
> 
> I filled in April end 2019.
> 
> When my case will be picked up?




DHA is screwing us with the fact that “only DHA knows”. Many from feb are still waiting.


----------



## Navathej

Y-ME101 said:


> what is the current pickup date for 189 grant under 261313.
> 
> I filled in April end 2019.
> 
> When my case will be picked up?




If it is a straight forward case with no CO contacts then you should expect in 5 to 6 months otherwise it is upto the CO and ur response for the contacts 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny1223

Navathej said:


> If it is a straight forward case with no CO contacts then you should expect in 5 to 6 months otherwise it is upto the CO and ur response for the contacts
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it can also go more than 6 months i have applied on jan 14th and no co contact or grant yet.


----------



## kimmy3701

sunny1223 said:


> Navathej said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a straight forward case with no CO contacts then you should expect in 5 to 6 months otherwise it is upto the CO and ur response for the contacts
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> it can also go more than 6 months i have applied on jan 14th and no co contact or grant yet.
Click to expand...

Global processing times are now 7-8 months so we cant question DHA about this


----------



## Navathej

Found a case today in Immitracker where one person from Pakistan got a grant yesterday after 676 days. Application lodged in Feb 2017. Not sure what the complication was. 

So compared to that case our wait times of 6-8 months should be pretty straightforward. Not all hope is lost


----------



## kimmy3701

Just got my grant today 😊 Thanks for the help and suggestions NB... lodgement date 26th feb AnZ code 262112. I am married and will be going wid my wife


----------



## kimmy3701

kimmy3701 said:


> Just got my grant today 😊 Thanks for the help and suggestions NB... lodgement date 26th feb AnZ code 262112. I am married and will be going wid my wife


immitracker erased my account..I dont knwo when and why


----------



## shalumani

Congratulations to you


----------



## shalumani

Congratulations


----------



## gvbrin

kimmy3701 said:


> immitracker erased my account..I dont knwo when and why




It might be set as inactive, check one... congrats brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhikpro

Navathej said:


> Found a case today in Immitracker where one person from Pakistan got a grant yesterday after 676 days. Application lodged in Feb 2017. Not sure what the complication was.
> 
> So compared to that case our wait times of 6-8 months should be pretty straightforward. Not all hope is lost


As NB once mentioned, they are probably outsourcing the whole process, so hopefully, new applicants will be more updated


----------



## Navathej

kimmy3701 said:


> Just got my grant today 😊 Thanks for the help and suggestions NB... lodgement date 26th feb AnZ code 262112. I am married and will be going wid my wife


Congrats ! What is the IED?


----------



## depthC123

About to cross the global processing time limit, can I send DHA an email and ask them about my case ?


----------



## kusingh01

depthC123 said:


> About to cross the global processing time limit, can I send DHA an email and ask them about my case ?


If you know the email id of DHA, please share.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

depthC123 said:


> About to cross the global processing time limit, can I send DHA an email and ask them about my case ?


No harm as long as you are polite

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> No harm as long as you are polite
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




What is the mail id? I couldn't find one on their website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> What is the mail id? I couldn't find one on their website
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use this form

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

Cheers


----------



## aarpriase

kimmy3701 said:


> immitracker erased my account..I dont knwo when and why


Congratulations. Regarding immitracker not showing your case, Please refer my post below. It might be inactive. Please activate it.

Also, please update your expat signature, if not done already. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2019-a-920.html#post14865792


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> You can use this form
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




The link takes me to a questionare and when I say yes to the question if i want enquire about my visa status, it gives me thd following message.

'The Global Feedback Unit is unable to assist with enquiries. You can find the answer to your query by using our enquiry webform'

When I click on the web form it says 'page not found' 

Let me know if any one got this working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG

kimmy3701 said:


> Just got my grant today 😊 Thanks for the help and suggestions NB... lodgement date 26th feb AnZ code 262112. I am married and will be going wid my wife


Congratulations Kimmy


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> The link takes me to a questionare and when I say yes to the question if i want enquire about my visa status, it gives me thd following message.
> 
> 'The Global Feedback Unit is unable to assist with enquiries. You can find the answer to your query by using our enquiry webform'
> 
> When I click on the web form it says 'page not found'
> 
> Let me know if any one got this working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s probably a bug
Please try again after a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## manpreetbains

Navathej said:


> The link takes me to a questionare and when I say yes to the question if i want enquire about my visa status, it gives me thd following message.
> 
> 'The Global Feedback Unit is unable to assist with enquiries. You can find the answer to your query by using our enquiry webform'
> 
> When I click on the web form it says 'page not found'
> 
> Let me know if any one got this working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am also in the same situation, can we submit Form 815 without wait for CO contact?


----------



## Navathej

manpreetbains said:


> I am also in the same situation, can we submit Form 815 without wait for CO contact?




95% of the times CO asks for form 815 in abnormal xray cases which means that you agree to get consultation with BUPA within 28 days after you permanently move to Australia. There is a 5% chance that 815 is not requested. 

If you are willing to take that chance of 5% and not consult BUPA then you can wait for the CO request. If you think it is not worth the delay of another 2 months of your Visa processing time, I would suggest you to front load the FORM 815 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhikpro

Hi Guys,
Glad to share with you that I received direct grant today.
I lodged on 4th Feb for 189 with ANZCO 261313

Thank you all for your support and guidance.

Wish speedy grants to all who are waiting.

Best regards,
Abhik


----------



## OP2

abhikpro said:


> Hi Guys,
> Glad to share with you that I received direct grant today.
> I lodged on 4th Feb for 189 with ANZCO 261313
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.
> 
> Wish speedy grants to all who are waiting.
> 
> Best regards,
> Abhik


Congrats !


----------



## abhinav88024

abhikpro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Glad to share with you that I received direct grant today.
> 
> I lodged on 4th Feb for 189 with ANZCO 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish speedy grants to all who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Abhik




Congratulations.. what was your point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinav88024

abhinav88024 said:


> Congratulations.. what was your point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Also can you please share what all documents you uploaded..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

abhikpro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Glad to share with you that I received direct grant today.
> 
> I lodged on 4th Feb for 189 with ANZCO 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish speedy grants to all who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Abhik




Congratulations! Whats the IED and was yours a CO contact or direct grant? Sorry not able to see the signature on Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhikpro

Navathej said:


> Congratulations! Whats the IED and was yours a CO contact or direct grant? Sorry not able to see the signature on Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is my timeline

Applied for myself as primary applicant, wife and 2 year old daughter as dependent

ANZSCO : 261313
EOI 189: 75 Points, Age(25)+Edu (15)+ Exp (15)+Eng(20)
Date of lodgement : 04-Feb-2019
Date of Grant : 24-July-2019

Documents submitted
Work exp : Organisation's offer letter and release letter, Form 16 and ITR-v, 3 random salary slips and bank statements for some of them as I changed bank many times.
I also worked other overseas location so shared the per diem/salary statements and tax statements for those countries along with proof of residence there.
Other Doc : PCC for all countries, birth certificate, transcripts of education

For daughter : Birth certificate and immunisation records

For wife : Educational docs, birth docs

Medical for all.

I do not have IED as I am currently in Sydney with 482 work visa.

Thanks again and happy to share any information that can help


----------



## abhinav88024

Thanks Abhikpro.. wishing you good luck..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig

abhikpro said:


> Here is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Applied for myself as primary applicant, wife and 2 year old daughter as dependent
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> 
> EOI 189: 75 Points, Age(25)+Edu (15)+ Exp (15)+Eng(20)
> 
> Date of lodgement : 04-Feb-2019
> 
> Date of Grant : 24-July-2019
> 
> 
> 
> Documents submitted
> 
> Work exp : Organisation's offer letter and release letter, Form 16 and ITR-v, 3 random salary slips and bank statements for some of them as I changed bank many times.
> 
> I also worked other overseas location so shared the per diem/salary statements and tax statements for those countries along with proof of residence there.
> 
> Other Doc : PCC for all countries, birth certificate, transcripts of education
> 
> 
> 
> For daughter : Birth certificate and immunisation records
> 
> 
> 
> For wife : Educational docs, birth docs
> 
> 
> 
> Medical for all.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have IED as I am currently in Sydney with 482 work visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again and happy to share any information that can help


Congrats buddy.

Did you notarize the docs which are not in colour like payslips? Please suggest.

Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhikpro

AussizMig said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> Did you notarize the docs which are not in colour like payslips? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


No buddy, I did not notarise anything except past work experience where I could not obtain RnR document from HR.

Thanks,
Abhik


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations abhikpro 🙂 and good luck


----------



## SupNami

abhikpro said:


> No buddy, I did not notarise anything except past work experience where I could not obtain RnR document from HR.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhik


Congrats Buddy.. Can you please confirm, if same docs which was used for ACS can be used or new set of docs was used by you?


----------



## abhikpro

SupNami said:


> Congrats Buddy.. Can you please confirm, if same docs which was used for ACS can be used or new set of docs was used by you?


Hi SupNami,
I used the same docs that I used for ACS + provided additional evidences wherever possible


----------



## manpreetbains

Navathej said:


> 95% of the times CO asks for form 815 in abnormal xray cases which means that you agree to get consultation with BUPA within 28 days after you permanently move to Australia. There is a 5% chance that 815 is not requested.
> 
> If you are willing to take that chance of 5% and not consult BUPA then you can wait for the CO request. If you think it is not worth the delay of another 2 months of your Visa processing time, I would suggest you to front load the FORM 815
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate I will upload the same


----------



## Navathej

Looking at the Immitracker, it looks like onshore applications and 2018 applications are being cleared out first. So it is still a wait for people with CO contacts with lodge date in 2019 

All the best


----------



## ahmzzz

*Yeet*

Hey Folks,

Finally, got my "platinum" mail on the 24th July.

Has been a traumatizing experience and one thing I want to assure to everyone else in the same boat that, just do the right thing and hang in tight, you'll get it when you stop worrying about it. Patience is virtue.

My Timeline:

Invite: 11 Oct-18 @70 pts code 233512
Lodged: 1 Nov 2018 
Got married overseas: Dec 18
*tried to get visitor visa for spouse in January19, got rejected*
Added spouse as secondary applicant: 8 Feb 2019
First CO: 19 Feb, asking for more info in my form 80; address history 
second CO: 21 Feb, acknowledgment of additional application; HAP ID generated 
Spouse medical and docs submitted by: 25 Feb
3rd CO: 16 April, request for more info; reasons of me leaving Aus on two occasions in the past(form80)
Grant: 24 Jul 2019

Feel free to ask for any help and I'll try 

Cheers
Ahmed


----------



## Navathej

ahmzzz said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, got my "platinum" mail on the 24th July.
> 
> 
> 
> Has been a traumatizing experience and one thing I want to assure to everyone else in the same boat that, just do the right thing and hang in tight, you'll get it when you stop worrying about it. Patience is virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Invite: 11 Oct-18 @70 pts code 233512
> 
> Lodged: 1 Nov 2018
> 
> Got married overseas: Dec 18
> 
> *tried to get visitor visa for spouse in January19, got rejected*
> 
> Added spouse as secondary applicant: 8 Feb 2019
> 
> First CO: 19 Feb, asking for more info in my form 80; address history
> 
> second CO: 21 Feb, acknowledgment of additional application; HAP ID generated
> 
> Spouse medical and docs submitted by: 25 Feb
> 
> 3rd CO: 16 April, request for more info; reasons of me leaving Aus on two occasions in the past(form80)
> 
> Grant: 24 Jul 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask for any help and I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ahmed




Congratulations!
What is the IED?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmzzz

Navathej said:


> Congratulations!
> What is the IED?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

24 July 2020 for wife, I am already onshore.


----------



## shalumani

ahmzzz said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Finally, got my "platinum" mail on the 24th July.
> 
> Has been a traumatizing experience and one thing I want to assure to everyone else in the same boat that, just do the right thing and hang in tight, you'll get it when you stop worrying about it. Patience is virtue
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Invite: 11 Oct-18 @70 pts code 233512.
> Lodged: 1 Nov 2018
> Got married overseas: Dec 18
> *tried to get visitor visa for spouse in January19, got rejected*
> Added spouse as secondary applicant: 8 Feb 2019
> First CO: 19 Feb, asking for more info in my form 80; address history
> second CO: 21 Feb, acknowledgment of additional application; HAP ID generated
> Spouse medical and docs submitted by: 25 Feb
> 3rd CO: 16 April, request for more info; reasons of me leaving Aus on two occasions in the past(form80)
> Grant: 24 Jul 2019
> 
> Feel free to ask for any help and I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ahmed


Congratulations!!


----------



## 1ab2

While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
Will this be an issue?


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Since May, June, July 2019 DOHA is clearing the cases of Nov, Dec 2018, Jan, Feb 2019 visa applications.

Though immitracker database is very small when we compare to worldwide 189 visa applications, but still we haven’t seen any traction in March or April 2019 visa applications.

It seems either post August or September be the months to see more grants happening for March/April applications.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Navathej

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Since May, June, July 2019 DOHA is clearing the cases of Nov, Dec 2018, Jan, Feb 2019 visa applications.
> 
> Though immitracker database is very small when we compare to worldwide 189 visa applications, but still we haven’t seen any traction in March or April 2019 visa applications.
> 
> It seems either post August or September be the months to see more grants happening for March/April applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb applications are close to the end of their global processing timelines
March & April still have few months to go.


----------



## nagendrarajaeee

Hi members,
We have lodged our 189 visa application on 14/03/2019( onshore application, occupation: Analyst Programmer). But still now no CO contact and no grant. We have submitted all the necessary documents. Even though we submitted ours medical and PCC. Please guide me when we will get our grant.


----------



## NB

nagendrarajaeee said:


> Hi members,
> We have lodged our 189 visa application on 14/03/2019( onshore application, occupation: Analyst Programmer). But still now no CO contact and no grant. We have submitted all the necessary documents. Even though we submitted ours medical and PCC. Please guide me when we will get our grant.


No one can predict a grant 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## wewake17

this has not happened in the last 3 years atleast. Correct me if i am wrong. 
Since the crowd is piling up in sydney and melbourne they are deliverately delaying grants so that the arrivals are lesser compared to previous years. Might sound stupid. Just convincing myself with such weird justifications.


----------



## twister68

Thanks everyone for your valuable suggestions and guidance. Today, I got my grant after seven and half months. Here is my journey

__________________
ANZSCO: 261313 
189/75 Points

Timelines: 

EOI: 21/08/2018
ITA received: 11/10/2018
PCC: 30/10/2018 (US FBI & State)
Visa Lodged: 05/12/2018
CO Contact: 05/05/2019 (For medicals and PCC for India and UK)
PCC: 13/05/2019
Medicals: 14/05/2019 
Visa Grant: 26/07/2019
IED: 26/07/2020


----------



## Navathej

twister68 said:


> Thanks everyone for your valuable suggestions and guidance. Today, I got my grant after seven and half months. Here is my journey
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 189/75 Points
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> EOI: 21/08/2018
> ITA received: 11/10/2018
> PCC: 30/10/2018 (US FBI & State)
> Visa Lodged: 05/12/2018
> CO Contact: 05/05/2019 (For medicals and PCC for India and UK)
> PCC: 13/05/2019
> Medicals: 14/05/2019
> Visa Grant: 26/07/2019
> IED: 26/07/2020




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

wewake17 said:


> this has not happened in the last 3 years atleast. Correct me if i am wrong.
> Since the crowd is piling up in sydney and melbourne they are deliverately delaying grants so that the arrivals are lesser compared to previous years. Might sound stupid. Just convincing myself with such weird justifications.


That's correct

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi All,

What could be other possible proof as job evidence for Vetasses assessment apart from Reference letter and salary slips.

1. Unable to provide bank statement as salary was in cash as Research Assistant.
2. Unable to provide any tax return proof as salary level is below the tax net.


Vetasses becomes very strict in term of proofs for job employment.


Any suggestions or directions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## saurabhpluto

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What could be other possible proof as job evidence for Vetasses assessment apart from Reference letter and salary slips.
> 
> 1. Unable to provide bank statement as salary was in cash as Research Assistant.
> 2. Unable to provide any tax return proof as salary level is below the tax net.
> 
> 
> Vetasses becomes very strict in term of proofs for job employment.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or directions will be highly appreciated.


In any case dha will ask for such docs

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

Hi All, 

My wife and I ave received our grant in May,2019 with IED Dec 18,2019. We are planning to make the initial entry in Nov,2019, returning after a week (for now)and then finally relocate sometime after Feb,2020. What all documents do we need to carry when we will start our journey( delhi - sydney)? Is there any itinary to follow? Secondly, do we need to be prepared for any questions at the delhi airport or at the immigration counter in Sydney? Any help on this will be appreciated!!! 😊😊

Regards


----------



## NB

urfriend.rajat1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I ave received our grant in May,2019 with IED Dec 18,2019. We are planning to make the initial entry in Nov,2019, returning after a week (for now)and then finally relocate sometime after Feb,2020. What all documents do we need to carry when we will start our journey( delhi - sydney)? Is there any itinary to follow? Secondly, do we need to be prepared for any questions at the delhi airport or at the immigration counter in Sydney? Any help on this will be appreciated!!! 😊😊
> 
> Regards


You just need to carry your grant letter
If you have kids, then maybe their vaccinations certificate may come handy

Other then that you don’t need anything
Make sure that your passports have at least 6 months validity as some airlines don’t allow you otherwise to board 

Cheers


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

saurabhpluto said:


> wewake17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this has not happened in the last 3 years atleast. Correct me if i am wrong.
> Since the crowd is piling up in sydney and melbourne they are deliverately delaying grants so that the arrivals are lesser compared to previous years. Might sound stupid. Just convincing myself with such weird justifications.
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 To some extent you may have been correct and this is with regards to PR visa 190 and other visa,but as far as 189 pr is concerned I believe they have capped it this year. Therefore, unlike last year where the number of applications to be accepted(including the grants issued)was fairly bigger,this year they have reduced the number considerably due to changes in govt policies, strict visa issuing rules etc. They will be issuing 189 visa but in due time.

Regards


----------



## urfriend.rajat1286

NB said:


> urfriend.rajat1286 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I ave received our grant in May,2019 with IED Dec 18,2019. We are planning to make the initial entry in Nov,2019, returning after a week (for now)and then finally relocate sometime after Feb,2020. What all documents do we need to carry when we will start our journey( delhi - sydney)? Is there any itinary to follow? Secondly, do we need to be prepared for any questions at the delhi airport or at the immigration counter in Sydney? Any help on this will be appreciated!!! 😊😊
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to carry your grant letter
> If you have kids, then maybe their vaccinations certificate may come handy
> 
> Other then that you don’t need anything
> Make sure that your passports have at least 6 months validity as some airlines don’t allow you otherwise to board
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 Thanks NB for prompt reply.


----------



## niko2222

Hi all , does anyone know how long you have to be a permanent resident before applying for citizenship?


----------



## NB

niko2222 said:


> Hi all , does anyone know how long you have to be a permanent resident before applying for citizenship?


You need to be in Australia for 4 years out of which at least 1 year should be as PR

There are other restrictions like maximum 1 year out of Australia in the last 4 years and not more then 90 days in the 4th year

Cheers


----------



## niko2222

NB said:


> You need to be in Australia for 4 years out of which at least 1 year should be as PR
> 
> There are other restrictions like maximum 1 year out of Australia in the last 4 years and not more then 90 days in the 4th year
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. Do the years have to be one after another? Ive been in a
Australia for 2 years 4 years ago on a working holiday visa. would that count..


----------



## NB

niko2222 said:


> Thanks for your response. Do the years have to be one after another? Ive been in a
> Australia for 2 years 4 years ago on a working holiday visa. would that count..


You should have been allowed to live in Australia legally even during the period you were absent

They can be any visa and not necessarily same 

Cheers


----------



## young12301

Hi Guys,

I submitted 189 application at 16/03/2019 with 75 points under 263312 Telecom Network Engineer. A question regarding the health check valid time:

*Wondering how to count '12 months' for the health check valid time - from 189 submission date till the date case officer start to deal with my case, or need to be keeping my health check valid till the visa grant date please? *

Because my wife's health examination did 5.5 months before our 189 application (which means it will only valid for another 6.5 months ). *If case officer contact within the health examination valid time, but it invalid afterwards because of further process on additional documents, does she need to take another health examination? What if she'll pregnant during the period and can't do X-ray?*

Thanks very much in advance guys! Any advises will be much appreciated.

Best regards,
Yang


----------



## NB

young12301 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted 189 application at 16/03/2019 with 75 points under 263312 Telecom Network Engineer. A question regarding the health check valid time:
> 
> *Wondering how to count '12 months' for the health check valid time - from 189 submission date till the date case officer start to deal with my case, or need to be keeping my health check valid till the visa grant date please? *
> 
> Because my wife's health examination did 5.5 months before our 189 application (which means it will only valid for another 6.5 months ). *If case officer contact within the health examination valid time, but it invalid afterwards because of further process on additional documents, does she need to take another health examination? What if she'll pregnant during the period and can't do X-ray?*
> 
> Thanks very much in advance guys! Any advises will be much appreciated.
> 
> Best regards,
> Yang


Most applicants who got grants recently are getting 12 months IED irrespective of their pcc and medicals expiry 

Whether to ask for a fresh pcc or medicals is the prerogative of the co and he can waive it off also
You have to wait patiently without getting anxious 

Cheers


----------



## young12301

NB said:


> Most applicants who got grants recently are getting 12 months IED irrespective of their pcc and medicals expiry
> 
> Whether to ask for a fresh pcc or medicals is the prerogative of the co and he can waive it off also
> You have to wait patiently without getting anxious
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB! Just to understand the general rule regarding health check. 

Does this mean I normally need to keep medical valid till the grant date, NOT till the co contact date, am I correct? 

Many thanks,
Yang


----------



## NB

young12301 said:


> Thanks NB! Just to understand the general rule regarding health check.
> 
> Does this mean I normally need to keep medical valid till the grant date, NOT till the co contact date, am I correct?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Yang


Theoretically the medical should be valid on the date of the grant 
But in practice, the co decides

Cheers


----------



## young12301

NB said:


> Theoretically the medical should be valid on the date of the grant
> But in practice, the co decides
> 
> Cheers


Thanks very much NB!!

Last question - just in case my wife get pregnant while waiting to be granted, and just occasionally co ask for further medical check. Could we ask for an exception/special consideration without doing the X-ray again please?

Cheers,
Yang


----------



## Chris.praveen

*Reg My Friends PR*

Hi Friends,
My friend has got 80(189) and 85(190) points . Updated EOI last week(25th JUly). I know he will get both 189 and 190 invites. His questions are

1. Should he go with 189 or 190? in terms of cost/benefit etc?
2. Whats the waiting time to apply for visa for 189 and 190 visa types
3. His family(wife and kid) are in India while he is in NSW. Can he still apply for PR?
4. He got his 482 visa processed last December, so if thats the case can he use the same medicals

Regards
A well wisher.


----------



## nikhileshp

Answering based on my limited knowledge:

1. 189 does not have any restrictions so should be preferred. I believe 189 costs lesser than 190
2. 189 he can apply as soon as he gets invite. 190 he will get pre-invite. He will then have to submit documents and then within 12 weeks he will get invite to apply for 190
3. Should be possible for each applicant he has to submit separate form
4. He can but will have to any way do the differential tests like Blood Test which is not needed in case of 482



Chris.praveen said:


> Hi Friends,
> My friend has got 80(189) and 85(190) points . Updated EOI last week(25th JUly). I know he will get both 189 and 190 invites. His questions are
> 
> 1. Should he go with 189 or 190? in terms of cost/benefit etc?
> 2. Whats the waiting time to apply for visa for 189 and 190 visa types
> 3. His family(wife and kid) are in India while he is in NSW. Can he still apply for PR?
> 4. He got his 482 visa processed last December, so if thats the case can he use the same medicals
> 
> Regards
> A well wisher.


----------



## NB

young12301 said:


> Thanks very much NB!!
> 
> Last question - just in case my wife get pregnant while waiting to be granted, and just occasionally co ask for further medical check. Could we ask for an exception/special consideration without doing the X-ray again please?
> 
> Cheers,
> Yang


You can ask, but I have never come across any case where it was accepted

The case is kept on hold till the baby is delivered and then the X-ray is done and the medicals completed

Cheers


----------



## NB

Chris.praveen said:


> Hi Friends,
> My friend has got 80(189) and 85(190) points . Updated EOI last week(25th JUly). I know he will get both 189 and 190 invites. His questions are
> 
> 1. Should he go with 189 or 190? in terms of cost/benefit etc?
> 2. Whats the waiting time to apply for visa for 189 and 190 visa types
> 3. His family(wife and kid) are in India while he is in NSW. Can he still apply for PR?
> 4. He got his 482 visa processed last December, so if thats the case can he use the same medicals
> 
> Regards
> A well wisher.


1. 189 undoubtedly. Cost is same but you are free to live and work in any state. Moreover 189 is getting processed much faster then 190 currently 
2. You will get the invite under 189 only when your application reaches the top of the queue. It can be in the next round or even never
190 can never be predicted 
3. Yes he can
He will need to give evidence that it’s a genuine relationship 
4. Yes he can use . He may have to get additional tests done like hiv etc. if not done with the 482
But remember the medical are valid for only 1 year

Cheers


----------



## santhosh2kece

Hi Members,

A quick Question, I had lodged my 189 visa on 27th March 2019 and waiting for grant. I didnt have any CO contact yet. 

Meanwhile, I realized that my son's passport will be expiring in Jul 2020. Please suggest if it is advisable to change the passport of my son and update the new passport details in ImmiAccount or should I wait for the grant and then change the passport?

If I change the passport after the grant, how should I notify it to DHA?

Regards,
Santhosh


----------



## sczachariah

santhosh2kece said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> A quick Question, I had lodged my 189 visa on 27th March 2019 and waiting for grant. I didnt have any CO contact yet.
> 
> Meanwhile, I realized that my son's passport will be expiring in Jul 2020. Please suggest if it is advisable to change the passport of my son and update the new passport details in ImmiAccount or should I wait for the grant and then change the passport?
> 
> If I change the passport after the grant, how should I notify it to DHA?
> 
> Regards,
> Santhosh




Hi,

Atleast six month validity is advisable at any point in time.

In both the above cases, passport details can be updated via immi account.


----------



## ihaleem9

How long is it taking these days to get the grant after medicals are provided?

I got the invite last year around this time but I delayed the process from my end. First, because we were expecting a child so didn't go for medicals until the baby was born. Secondly, I requested to extend time period to undertake medicals as I wanted to do it in India (as it'd save me $1200 compared to US).

During this time, I had 1 CO contact which I provided last year itself. I have given my medicals on July 3rd and am hoping for the grant soon so I could travel soon.


----------



## Navathej

ihaleem9 said:


> How long is it taking these days to get the grant after medicals are provided?
> 
> I got the invite last year around this time but I delayed the process from my end. First, because we were expecting a child so didn't go for medicals until the baby was born. Secondly, I requested to extend time period to undertake medicals as I wanted to do it in India (as it'd save me $1200 compared to US).
> 
> During this time, I had 1 CO contact which I provided last year itself. I have given my medicals on July 3rd and am hoping for the grant soon so I could travel soon.


Current global processing time is 7-8 months, so it all depends on your CO how he wants to see your application. No one can confirm if your application has been verified and only medicals are pending or if the CO starts to work on your application right from scratch. 

Other than waiting there is no other option.


----------



## Navathej

Today's Update from Immitracker.

2 cases of 261313 got direct grants on Jul 29th. Lodge dates of Feb 23rd & 24th
No grants of any old timers that I can see or follow.


----------



## Oarjon

As of now... chilling in monsoon here in India. Amazing cozy weather.


----------



## santhosh2kece

sczachariah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Atleast six month validity is advisable at any point in time.
> 
> In both the above cases, passport details can be updated via immi account.


Thanks for the quick response sczachariah....


----------



## lucky_chikna

These guys seem to have hit a soft brake on allotting grants for 189 visa. When will applicants who lodged in March start receiving their grants? :clock::fingerscrossed:

(Attached images from immitracker website which represents a subset of the total applications)


----------



## k2rulz

Janubless said:


> Hi k2rulz..I applied under the same code on December1 , 2019. My status is the same as yours.Wonder what the delay is !:noidea: Praying for the bestray: Hope we get ours soon


Hey Janubless,

My timeline is officially above 8 months without any CO contact, did u get any update?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tune4venky

Hello Everyone, 

Myself, my wife and my first kid were granted with 189-Visa this May, whereas we had a new baby in the month of June. We are currently in India and would seek below help to get the PR done for the newborn.

1. How should I intimate Australian Immigration department about the newborn baby? Is there any email ID that's been provided by the Immigration department for this?

2. I came across Form 1022 document to provide a change in circumstances, how & where should I upload it?


Regards,
Venky


----------



## Dreamy123456

Hi everyone, i have been followed this forum for long time. It helped me a lot. Im gonna lodge my EOI at the end of Aug for Medical Laboratory Scientist with 70 points. Could you guys please tell me the chance that I will be invited before Nov 2019. Thank you so much. Anw, I already booked my ccl in Dec 2019 in case. 😞


----------



## Navathej

tune4venky said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Myself, my wife and my first kid were granted with 189-Visa this May, whereas we had a new baby in the month of June. We are currently in India and would seek below help to get the PR done for the newborn.
> 
> 1. How should I intimate Australian Immigration department about the newborn baby? Is there any email ID that's been provided by the Immigration department for this?
> 
> 2. I came across Form 1022 document to provide a change in circumstances, how & where should I upload it?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Venky


All the information you need is in this link ! 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/had-a-baby

All the best !


----------



## Navathej

Dreamy123456 said:


> Hi everyone, i have been followed this forum for long time. It helped me a lot. Im gonna lodge my EOI at the end of Aug for Medical Laboratory Scientist with 70 points. Could you guys please tell me the chance that I will be invited before Nov 2019. Thank you so much. Anw, I already booked my ccl in Dec 2019 in case. 😞


In the last invitation round less than 5 invitations were given out for 2346 code. So It is very hard for you to predict an outcome for 70 points. There is no information on the number of points selected in the last round for this code as well. you can get more info in the EOI related forums.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings


----------



## Janubless

Hi k2rulz...No update unfortunately..Do we contact DHA now?


k2rulz said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi k2rulz..I applied under the same code on December1 , 2019. My status is the same as yours.Wonder what the delay is !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we get ours soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Janubless,
> 
> My timeline is officially above 8 months without any CO contact, did u get any update?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Navathej

Janubless said:


> Hi k2rulz...No update unfortunately..Do we contact DHA now?


You should actually ! 
Last time i tried the feedback link didn't work though, You can try


----------



## Navathej

3 grants reported in the Immitracker today ! 1 direct and 2 CO contact cases.

233211 - Jan 21
233512 - Jan 25
261313 - Jan 31 - Direct - Right on the end of 6 months period !


----------



## Navathej

Navathej said:


> The link takes me to a questionare and when I say yes to the question if i want enquire about my visa status, it gives me thd following message.
> 
> 'The Global Feedback Unit is unable to assist with enquiries. You can find the answer to your query by using our enquiry webform'
> 
> When I click on the web form it says 'page not found'
> 
> Let me know if any one got this working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The link still says Page not found, so basically they have removed all ways of contacting them for status inquiry.


----------



## Navathej

Navathej said:


> 3 grants reported in the Immitracker today ! 1 direct and 2 CO contact cases.
> 
> 233211 - Jan 21
> 233512 - Jan 25
> 261313 - Jan 31 - Direct - Right on the end of 6 months period !


Another Direct grant for 261313 with Jan 22nd lodge date reported.


----------



## vedjaipraful

Hello all.

*Timelines - 
Submission of EOI *with 75 points - January 11, 2019
*Invitation received *- February 11, 2019
*Date of Medicals *- March 07, 2019
*Additional Medical request for spouse* - March 14, 2019
*Visa Lodge Date *- April 5, 2019
*Additional Medical Completion* - June 18, 2019

Series of strange interventions for me. I do not know if the additional medicals should be accounted as a CO contact because I had not lodged the visa till then.

No further information or reverts after the visa lodgement dates.

Can some one help to let me know how things would work further than this ?
Should I expect some CO contact for more medicals, documents, etc. ?

What times lines should be expected now ?

Best,
Jai


----------



## Navathej

vedjaipraful said:


> Hello all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timelines -
> 
> Submission of EOI *with 75 points - January 11, 2019
> 
> *Invitation received *- February 11, 2019
> 
> *Date of Medicals *- March 07, 2019
> 
> *Additional Medical request for spouse* - March 14, 2019
> 
> *Visa Lodge Date *- April 5, 2019
> 
> *Additional Medical Completion* - June 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Series of strange interventions for me. I do not know if the additional medicals should be accounted as a CO contact because I had not lodged the visa till then.
> 
> 
> 
> No further information or reverts after the visa lodgement dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one help to let me know how things would work further than this ?
> 
> Should I expect some CO contact for more medicals, documents, etc. ?
> 
> 
> 
> What times lines should be expected now ?
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Jai




Why were the additional medicals requested?
If the current status of health assesment is all clear for both of you then you have to just wait, noting else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janubless

I'll try Navathej. Thank you. The grant should have been here by now.


Navathej said:


> You should actually !
> Last time i tried the feedback link didn't work though, You can try


----------



## young12301

Hi Guys,

Do you have any ideas why the 189 visa grant slow down significantly? There is only 58 cases granted in July based on immitracker, compared with 260 cases in March is a big drop. 

Anyone have their visa granted for the March lodgement please? 

Many thanks


----------



## vedjaipraful

Navathej said:


> Why were the additional medicals requested?
> If the current status of health assesment is all clear for both of you then you have to just wait, noting else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were doubting TB in case of my wife as her chest X-Ray had some old scars. So we had to do a three month process of the sputum test (3 day samples of the sputum) for which the final report is generated after 2 months followed by another doctor consultation with fresh chest X-Ray after 3 months of the initial consultation.


----------



## Navathej

vedjaipraful said:


> They were doubting TB in case of my wife as her chest X-Ray had some old scars. So we had to do a three month process of the sputum test (3 day samples of the sputum) for which the final report is generated after 2 months followed by another doctor consultation with fresh chest X-Ray after 3 months of the initial consultation.




You would have to upload form 815 for your wife. You might get a co contact for that and further delay for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vedjaipraful

young12301 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you have any ideas why the 189 visa grant slow down significantly? There is only 58 cases granted in July based on immitracker, compared with 260 cases in March is a big drop.
> 
> Anyone have their visa granted for the March lodgement please?
> 
> Many thanks


I would like to believe that not everyone posts their case in the myimmitracker !
So those are some estimations we can take, but remember the analysis is done only based on the number of entries done in the tracker on the site. The real number is different !
At least this is what I believe


----------



## vedjaipraful

Navathej said:


> You would have to upload form 815 for your wife. You might get a co contact for that and further delay for that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OH ! Does that happen for each case ? What is the turn around time for the CO contact and further the wait period after that ?

Thats going to add to the long waiting period 

Thanks for the information !


----------



## Navathej

young12301 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you have any ideas why the 189 visa grant slow down significantly? There is only 58 cases granted in July based on immitracker, compared with 260 cases in March is a big drop.
> 
> Anyone have their visa granted for the March lodgement please?
> 
> Many thanks


The answer is simple. They have reduced the quota so the EOIs and grants came down drastically toward the end of their financial year. In the new financial year it was expected to climb up which was the case slightly wrt to EOIs but grants still remained sluggish based on the numbers in immitracker !


----------



## Navathej

Navathej said:


> 95% of the times CO asks for form 815 in abnormal xray cases which means that you agree to get consultation with BUPA within 28 days after you permanently move to Australia. There is a 5% chance that 815 is not requested.
> 
> If you are willing to take that chance of 5% and not consult BUPA then you can wait for the CO request. If you think it is not worth the delay of another 2 months of your Visa processing time, I would suggest you to front load the FORM 815
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vedjaipraful, 

I have answered this previously and you can check my timeline for the probable delay period !


----------



## rodring

Vigrad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I got my grant on April 6th 4 AM IST. All the best for others who are waiting for their grants. My timelines are as below:
> 
> 
> 261312|Developer Programmer|75 points
> 189 Visa lodge : 18th Nov 2018
> 1st CO contact for form 815 : 20th Feb 2019
> Replied to CO on : 26th Feb 2019
> Medicals cleared on : 5th Mar 2019 (abnormal chest Xray)
> Grant : 6th Apr 2019
> IED: 5th Sep 2019


Hi Vigrad,
I know your post is a bit old, but as you had the same agent as me (Dat) and I am
still waiting for some answer (after 9 months of having lodged my application), I am curious: how many points did you claim by work experience?
Thanks


----------



## young12301

vedjaipraful said:


> I would like to believe that not everyone posts their case in the myimmitracker !
> So those are some estimations we can take, but remember the analysis is done only based on the number of entries done in the tracker on the site. The real number is different !
> At least this is what I believe


I understand the ones on the immitracker is only a bias sample. But when comparing with its grant numbers with previous months, the grant number in recent quarter is much relatively lower.


----------



## young12301

Navathej said:


> The answer is simple. They have reduced the quota so the EOIs and grants came down drastically toward the end of their financial year. In the new financial year it was expected to climb up which was the case slightly wrt to EOIs but grants still remained sluggish based on the numbers in immitracker !


Thanks mate. The quota was only cut to 100/m from April 2019. However, the cases being granted/processed now are between Dec 2018 to Feb 2019, which irrelevant with the reduction of quota. Therefore, it is expected the granted case numbers should be at a similar level if nothing else change to procedures or lack of workforce. Still don't know the reason why delaying. It's already been 5 months since the lodgement from March - quite a long time.


----------



## Navathej

young12301 said:


> Thanks mate. The quota was only cut to 100/m from April 2019. However, the cases being granted/processed now are between Dec 2018 to Feb 2019, which irrelevant with the reduction of quota. Therefore, it is expected the granted case numbers should be at a similar level if nothing else change to procedures or lack of workforce. Still don't know the reason why delaying. It's already been 5 months since the lodgement from March - quite a long time.


If the unofficial reports are to be believed, they are checking the inflow of immigrants to the cities and the status and job opportunities and have decided to cut down/slow down the immigration process. on top of that there are a lot of citizenship applications pending and their timelines have also gone up. 

That is the reason you see a considerable increase in the application global processing timelines, from 4M to 6M to now 7-8 Months. they are systematically slowing it down and hence you see them clearing the cases from 2018 and Jan 2019 as they are close to the end of the processing timelines, application after March have still few months to go before they reach the 6 Months period where you will see a movement.

Onshore applications are being processed quickly based on the data in immitracker. It is a planned systematic slowdown of offshore applications. 

Cant help but wait.


----------



## ArvindBansal

Hello,

What are my chances to get the invitation in 261313 with 75 points in 189. I am applying for Aug 2019! Any chance to get the invitation before Nov 2019, since my ACS is expiring and Age ++ will cut my points in next year.


----------



## vedjaipraful

*vedjaipraful*



Navathej said:


> Vedjaipraful,
> 
> I have answered this previously and you can check my timeline for the probable delay period !


Thanks Navathej. This one helps. 
Unfortunately I have applied through an agent and hence being proactive and uploading the 815 is not an option. They do not entertain that request  
Is this 815 form a kind of self declaration ? Or it has to be uploaded only on request by the CO ?


----------



## Navathej

vedjaipraful said:


> Thanks Navathej. This one helps.
> Unfortunately I have applied through an agent and hence being proactive and uploading the 815 is not an option. They do not entertain that request
> Is this 815 form a kind of self declaration ? Or it has to be uploaded only on request by the CO ?


It is a health undertaking that a CO requests for abnormal xray cases ! 
Basically you agree to go through an examination process within 28 days once you land permanently in Australia !


----------



## Wonderer-India

These are theories of slowing down of approval rates because of XXXX, YYYYY, ZZZZZ reasons. Such theories surface every year and have no basis. Reality is that every year when it's coming close to October, IMMIGRATION dept realign numbers and for that VISA approval across all categories slow down. You might see this happening starting late June onwards as a routine year after year.

Saying this from experience. I have approval in 189- Category last year. 

Recommend you allow 6-7 months and all of you will have your approvals. There will be always some exceptions but most of you will be happy if you maintain patience.

Cheers !


----------



## d_saurabh

I have received NJL letter for "adverse information received".

My employer has not replied to any calls or mails received from the department regarding employee verification and DHA suspects that the documents submitted by me for experience are not genuine.

All the documents submitted by me are genuine, however, employer is not ready to reply as it's a govt. organization.

Kindly suggest further course of action in this regard.


----------



## sky1988

d_saurabh said:


> I have received NJL letter for "adverse information received".
> 
> My employer has not replied to any calls or mails received from the department regarding employee verification and DHA suspects that the documents submitted by me for experience are not genuine.
> 
> All the documents submitted by me are genuine, however, employer is not ready to reply as it's a govt. organization.
> 
> Kindly suggest further course of action in this regard.


What all employment related documents did you submit initially?


----------



## vinay_1187

Wonderer-India said:


> These are theories of slowing down of approval rates because of XXXX, YYYYY, ZZZZZ reasons. Such theories surface every year and have no basis. Reality is that every year when it's coming close to October, IMMIGRATION dept realign numbers and for that VISA approval across all categories slow down. You might see this happening starting late June onwards as a routine year after year.
> 
> Saying this from experience. I have approval in 189- Category last year.
> 
> Recommend you allow 6-7 months and all of you will have your approvals. There will be always some exceptions but most of you will be happy if you maintain patience.
> 
> Cheers !


Well said, Only patience is the Key and atleast 7 months based on current trends.


----------



## gurdeep001

sky1988 said:


> d_saurabh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received NJL letter for "adverse information received".
> 
> My employer has not replied to any calls or mails received from the department regarding employee verification and DHA suspects that the documents submitted by me for experience are not genuine.
> 
> All the documents submitted by me are genuine, however, employer is not ready to reply as it's a govt. organization.
> 
> Kindly suggest further course of action in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> What all employment related documents did you submit initially?
Click to expand...

I will be facing similar situation as and when time comes.. I too work for a Government department and my reservations are - 
1. My location head might not respond to CO
2. He may give negative feedback when he comes to know that its for migration purpose 
3. Most of my superiors are not fluent in English and if I put someone else as a reference they might not be able to communicate effectively. 

Pls share your experience if you faced similar situation. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

d_saurabh said:


> I have received NJL letter for "adverse information received".
> 
> My employer has not replied to any calls or mails received from the department regarding employee verification and DHA suspects that the documents submitted by me for experience are not genuine.
> 
> All the documents submitted by me are genuine, however, employer is not ready to reply as it's a govt. organization.
> 
> Kindly suggest further course of action in this regard.


If you can afford, file a reply through a good immigration lawyer preferably based in Australia 
They don’t come cheap, but they are the best chance of getting your application through 


Cheers


----------



## ravirockz

*Ravi*

Hi All,

I got an email asking to send the below for functional English proof for my spouse:

University transcript
University certificate
Letter from education provider stating the course was taught in English.

I have already uploaded University certificate and English medium letter for her, so I have called the customer care, they told that they will escalate to CO and he will contact me, why again he is asking?

Question: University transcripts do we need to send directly to the immigration department ( physical copy) or we need to scan them and attach them??

University confirmed that Transcripts need to be sent through post to the requested people directly otherwise they become invalid. Not sure if anyone of you faced a similar situation.

Thanks


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email asking to send the below for functional English proof for my spouse:
> 
> 
> 
> University transcript
> 
> University certificate
> 
> Letter from education provider stating the course was taught in English.
> 
> 
> 
> I have already uploaded University certificate and English medium letter for her, so I have called the customer care, they told that they will escalate to CO and he will contact me, why again he is asking?
> 
> 
> 
> Question: University transcripts do we need to send directly to the immigration department ( physical copy) or we need to scan them and attach them??
> 
> 
> 
> University confirmed that Transcripts need to be sent through post to the requested people directly otherwise they become invalid. Not sure if anyone of you faced a similar situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Color scan will be fine as far as I know. Upload in the same section where you uploaded Degree and letter.

Good Luck!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## OP2

gurdeep001 said:


> sky1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d_saurabh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received NJL letter for "adverse information received".
> 
> My employer has not replied to any calls or mails received from the department regarding employee verification and DHA suspects that the documents submitted by me for experience are not genuine.
> 
> All the documents submitted by me are genuine, however, employer is not ready to reply as it's a govt. organization.
> 
> Kindly suggest further course of action in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> What all employment related documents did you submit initially?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be facing similar situation as and when time comes.. I too work for a Government department and my reservations are -
> 1. My location head might not respond to CO
> 2. He may give negative feedback when he comes to know that its for migration purpose
> 3. Most of my superiors are not fluent in English and if I put someone else as a reference they might not be able to communicate effectively.
> 
> Pls share your experience if you faced similar situation.
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

I assume one would have submitted a R&R letter from the organization or a statutory deceleration from a colleague , for proof of employment Payslips , IT returns , tax receipts, bank statements etc would have been provided . Is this not suffecient evidence to DOHA...Why do they need to call the employer ?


----------



## tnk009

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an email asking to send the below for functional English proof for my spouse:
> 
> University transcript
> University certificate
> Letter from education provider stating the course was taught in English.
> 
> I have already uploaded University certificate and English medium letter for her, so I have called the customer care, they told that they will escalate to CO and he will contact me, why again he is asking?
> 
> Question: University transcripts do we need to send directly to the immigration department ( physical copy) or we need to scan them and attach them??
> 
> University confirmed that Transcripts need to be sent through post to the requested people directly otherwise they become invalid. Not sure if anyone of you faced a similar situation.
> 
> Thanks


You can ask your university to give you the transcripts in a sealed envelop and give it to you. Use the agent if required. Later you can open the envelope and scan the transcripts in color and upload it. DHA will not accept any hard copies.


----------



## gurdeep001

OP2 said:


> gurdeep001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d_saurabh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received NJL letter for "adverse information received".
> 
> My employer has not replied to any calls or mails received from the department regarding employee verification and DHA suspects that the documents submitted by me for experience are not genuine.
> 
> All the documents submitted by me are genuine, however, employer is not ready to reply as it's a govt. organization.
> 
> Kindly suggest further course of action in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> What all employment related documents did you submit initially?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be facing similar situation as and when time comes.. I too work for a Government department and my reservations are -
> 1. My location head might not respond to CO
> 2. He may give negative feedback when he comes to know that its for migration purpose
> 3. Most of my superiors are not fluent in English and if I put someone else as a reference they might not be able to communicate effectively.
> 
> Pls share your experience if you faced similar situation.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume one would have submitted a R&R letter from the organization or a statutory deceleration from a colleague , for proof of employment Payslips , IT returns , tax receipts, bank statements etc would have been provided . Is this not suffecient evidence to DOHA...Why do they need to call the employer ?
Click to expand...

Greetings.. 
I am not familiar with the process that DHA follows for finalizing the Grants.. but have read in many a threads about them contacting the employer for verification.. is it not correct then? 
Regards


----------



## NB

gurdeep001 said:


> Greetings..
> I am not familiar with the process that DHA follows for finalizing the Grants.. but have read in many a threads about them contacting the employer for verification.. is it not correct then?
> Regards


Employment verification is totally the decision of the CO
Only a small percentage of the application are subjected to it
If you provide solid cast iron evidence, probably the CO will not go for EV

Cheers


----------



## gurdeep001

NB said:


> gurdeep001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings..
> I am not familiar with the process that DHA follows for finalizing the Grants.. but have read in many a threads about them contacting the employer for verification.. is it not correct then?
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employment verification is totally the decision of the CO
> Only a small percentage of the application are subjected to it
> If you provide solid cast iron evidence, probably the CO will not go for EV
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

That's a morale booster. Noted for future compliance. 
Thanks NB

Cheers 🙂


----------



## d_saurabh

The documents submitted by me for employment claims included appointment letter, promotion letters, pay slips, Form 16, 26AS, PF statements etc.
However, due to company policy, HR has not acknowledged any of the mails sent for my employment verification.
I have already discussed with them and don't see any hope in this regard.
As all my evidences and claims are genuine, can I approach Australian High Commsn in Delhi, India with all proofs for verification?
Kindly suggest.


----------



## NB

d_saurabh said:


> The documents submitted by me for employment claims included appointment letter, promotion letters, pay slips, Form 16, 26AS, PF statements etc.
> However, due to company policy, HR has not acknowledged any of the mails sent for my employment verification.
> I have already discussed with them and don't see any hope in this regard.
> As all my evidences and claims are genuine, can I approach Australian High Commsn in Delhi, India with all proofs for verification?
> Kindly suggest.


Did you submit a SD during skills assessment?
What’s your Anzsco code ?

As an Indian government employee, are you not required to take permission before applying for PR ?

Cheers


----------



## d_saurabh

NB said:


> Did you submit a SD during skills assessment?
> What’s your Anzsco code ?
> 
> As an Indian government employee, are you not required to take permission before applying for PR ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I submitted SD during assessment.
My code is 233512.
There is no permission required from Co. as far as I know.

Thanks


----------



## NB

d_saurabh said:


> The documents submitted by me for employment claims included appointment letter, promotion letters, pay slips, Form 16, 26AS, PF statements etc.
> However, due to company policy, HR has not acknowledged any of the mails sent for my employment verification.
> I have already discussed with them and don't see any hope in this regard.
> As all my evidences and claims are genuine, can I approach Australian High Commsn in Delhi, India with all proofs for verification?
> Kindly suggest.


You can try, but I don’t think anyone will discuss the case with you
You will have to deal with DHA Immigration only

Will the person who signed the SD stick out his neck and vouch for you ?
Can you get a letter from HR that as company policy they don’t answer questions from immigration?

Cheers


----------



## d_saurabh

NB said:


> You can try, but I don’t think anyone will discuss the case with you
> You will have to deal with DHA Immigration only
> 
> Will the person who signed the SD stick out his neck and vouch for you ?
> Can you get a letter from HR that as company policy they don’t answer questions from immigration?
> 
> Cheers


1. Okay, will consider trying AHC.
2. The person who signed SD was not contacted. He will reply favorably if approached.
3. I am pursuing them for this letter.

Being a govt. org, I think HR will have to reply to Indian Authorities like MEA. But I am not aware of the procedure to be followed in this case. Please advise.

Also, Can I request DHA to do physical verification in my case?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## NB

d_saurabh said:


> 1. Okay, will consider trying AHC.
> 2. The person who signed SD was not contacted. He will reply favorably if approached.
> 3. I am pursuing them for this letter.
> 
> Being a govt. org, I think HR will have to reply to Indian Authorities like MEA. But I am not aware of the procedure to be followed in this case. Please advise.
> 
> Also, Can I request DHA to do physical verification in my case?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


You may take a wrong step if you try to do it on your own
As I suggested earlier, if possible, engage an immigration lawyer
They know how to deal with complex cases

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

Hello all,

Good morning!

There is a work reference column in immiaccount

Can I submit a word document detailing the email addresses and contact numbers of my HR, Manager and my colleague who has signed RnR?

Or should I just leave it since most of the rnrs are in letterhead and that contains an email address

Also what should I do for a company that is closed(work pts gained for it..three months)any declarations required?

Thanks


----------



## Dreamy123456

Navathej said:


> In the last invitation round less than 5 invitations were given out for 2346 code. So It is very hard for you to predict an outcome for 70 points. There is no information on the number of points selected in the last round for this code as well. you can get more info in the EOI related forums.
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no information on the number of points selected in the last round for this code as well. "--> could you please explain more about this for me? I always thought the points for all non-prorata occupations are the same (for example 80 for all occupations in the last round). Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## depthC123

NB said:


> Employment verification is totally the decision of the CO
> Only a small percentage of the application are subjected to it
> If you provide solid cast iron evidence, probably the CO will not go for EV
> 
> Cheers


Is employee verification done for your current job or can it be done for your previous jobs as well ?


----------



## Navathej

Dreamy123456 said:


> Navathej said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last invitation round less than 5 invitations were given out for 2346 code. So It is very hard for you to predict an outcome for 70 points. There is no information on the number of points selected in the last round for this code as well. you can get more info in the EOI related forums.
> 
> 
> 
> "There is no information on the number of points selected in the last round for this code as well. "--> could you please explain more about this for me? I always thought the points for all non-prorata occupations are the same (for example 80 for all occupations in the last round). Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think your understanding of all NON Pro Rata occupations' points are same is correct !
> Non Pro Rata occupations simply mean that the demand of these occupations is more than supply. So ideally every applicant who applies for these occupations should be receiving an invite in the next round. But that happens only when the no of invites are divided equally among all the occupations per round. but that is not how skill select or the invitation round works. It differs and it is only at the discretion of DHA what occupations are considered in which round.
> 
> When I said we don't have the info for your occupation, I meant we dont know what DHA decided on the non pro rata occupations and which round it selects which occupations. So even though a person applies for a non pro rata occupation with 60 points or 80 points, he is sure to get an invite but only DHA know when and which round would that be.
> 
> Note: People with higher points get invited first in both the type of occupations, In an ideal scenario non pro rata occupations' applicants should be invited all at once but that is at the discretion of DHA. No other choice apart from waiting.
> 
> There are videos in youtube from different MARA Agents explaining the difference and how the invites are not given out in bulk
> 
> All the best !
Click to expand...


----------



## Navathej

depthC123 said:


> Is employee verification done for your current job or can it be done for your previous jobs as well ?


Can be any/all of your employments at the discretion of COs
Depends on how good/bad your evidence for the employment is and the understanding of the CO about the documents that were submitted.


----------



## Aish$

Aish$ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> There is a work reference column in immiaccount
> 
> Can I submit a word document detailing the email addresses and contact numbers of my HR, Manager and my colleague who has signed RnR?
> 
> Or should I just leave it since most of the rnrs are in letterhead and that contains an email address
> 
> Also what should I do for a company that is closed(work pts gained for it..three months)any declarations required?
> 
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> any insights please


----------



## yessunny

*Guidance needed*

I have not been following this forum for long now but needed some guidance:

Here are my scores for 261313:
189 - 65

PTE: 10
Exp: 15
Edu: 15
Age: 25

190 - 70
NSW: 5

I can also claim another 5 points after assessment of my wife's exp that will make 189 to 70 points. What are the chances of getting PR based on the same and any expected time frame?

Or what is best alternate to this?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Navathej said:


> Dreamy123456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even though a person applies for a non pro rata occupation with 60 points or 80 points, he is sure to get an invite but only DHA know when and which round would that be.
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of invitation system: It starts with highest point EOI > prioritizes older EOI over new > checks for profession:
> 1) if pro-rata > checks ceiling > then determines if allocations are available for this round > if yes, then sends invite
> 2) if non-pro-rata > checks ceiling > sends invite.
Click to expand...


----------



## tnk009

yessunny said:


> I have not been following this forum for long now but needed some guidance:
> 
> Here are my scores for 261313:
> 189 - 65
> 
> PTE: 10
> Exp: 15
> Edu: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> 190 - 70
> NSW: 5
> 
> I can also claim another 5 points after assessment of my wife's exp that will make 189 to 70 points. What are the chances of getting PR based on the same and any expected time frame?
> 
> Or what is best alternate to this?


What is stopping you to claim 5 points of your wife? Increase as many points as you can including your English as it is becoming competitive day by day and file/update the EOI at the earliest. If you can do both of the above you are in a very good position to get the invite with 80/85 points.


----------



## yessunny

tnk009 said:


> What is stopping you to claim 5 points of your wife? Increase as many points as you can including your English as it is becoming competitive day by day and file/update the EOI at the earliest. If you can do both of the above you are in a very good position to get the invite with 80/85 points.


thanks for quick response. I wanted to check if by getting 5 spouse points is enough to get PR in current situation or not?

Secondly, if I am able to get 20 in PTE then how long is the wait period?


----------



## Navathej

yessunny said:


> thanks for quick response. I wanted to check if by getting 5 spouse points is enough to get PR in current situation or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, if I am able to get 20 in PTE then how long is the wait period?




If you can get extra 10 points in PTE and add another 5 for spouse, that makes it 80

Very good chance to get picked up in the next round itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky1988

NB said:


> Employment verification is totally the decision of the CO
> Only a small percentage of the application are subjected to it
> If you provide solid cast iron evidence, probably the CO will not go for EV
> 
> Cheers


What all include "solid cast iron evidence"?


----------



## NB

sky1988 said:


> What all include "solid cast iron evidence"?


Go through the threads on the forum
You will understand 

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

A repost :
Good morning!

There is a work reference column in immiaccount

Can I submit a word document detailing the email addresses and contact numbers of my HR, Manager and my colleague who has signed RnR?

Or should I just leave it since most of the rnrs are in letterhead and that contains an email address

Also what should I do for a company that is closed(work pts gained for it..three months)any declarations required?

Thank you all


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,
I got invite on 11-Feb-2019 and submitted the application on 22-Feb-2019.Received a CO contact on 01-July-2019 for Birth Certificate, Australian PCC for me and my spouse.
I submitted the documents on 11-july-2019. Currently we are expecting a baby very soon. if the baby is born before the PR Grant.
What is the process for adding the new born to our application? 
What are the details required?
when i should do it?
Currently we are in Australia with 457 work visa.
My Point details below:
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 75 (189)


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I got invite on 11-Feb-2019 and submitted the application on 22-Feb-2019.Received a CO contact on 01-July-2019 for Birth Certificate, Australian PCC for me and my spouse.
> I submitted the documents on 11-july-2019. Currently we are expecting a baby very soon. if the baby is born before the PR Grant.
> What is the process for adding the new born to our application?
> What are the details required?
> when i should do it?
> Currently we are in Australia with 457 work visa.
> My Point details below:
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75 (189)




Your baby's status
Upon receipt of the information of your baby’s birth and required documents, your baby will be considered to hold any visa(s) that you and the other parent held when the baby was born.
Your baby will also be added to any unfinalised visa applications you may have before the Department at the time of your baby's birth.
Your baby is not an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.

Tell us about your baby

You must tell us about your baby as soon as possible (even if they don't have a passport yet) so we can determine whether your baby can be added to your current visa and any pending visa applications you have.
If the baby doesn't have a passport yet, you can give us copies of your baby's passport pages later. However, you must send them as soon as you can.

Using ImmiAccount
If you currently have a visa application in ImmiAccount that is not yet finalised, sign in to ImmiAccount and upload these documents:
Form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances
a colour scan of your baby's Australian birth certificate
a colour scan of your baby's passport pages (showing photo, personal details, and passport issue and expiry dates)

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> Use the update us link in Immiaccount and inform the CO of the birth of the baby
> 
> Then you will have to get the birth certificate and passport for the baby
> Only after that you can get the baby added to the application
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. Only after the baby is born i need to contact CO using Immiaccount under the tab "Details of changes in circumstances" and specify that the baby is born. 
CO will wait until i provide the baby birth certificate and Passport to provide PR Grant for all of us or what would be the next step/action?


----------



## Amsyed

Hey,
Even my case is similar to yours. Got invite in Nov 2018 , submitted application in jan 2019. Went for medicals they did mine but panel clinic said since my wife is expecting they will no perform any xray and they will give a pregnancy deferral letter.
I communicated the same in immiaccount through changes in circumstances form and waited till baby’s birth. Few ppl got CO contact even before baby was born but in my case NO CO contacted. 
Blessed with a son on May 30. I got my wifes pending Xray done in June and got clearance within 3 days. 
Updated another changes in circumstances and uploaded my sons birth certificate and passport.
Till now application shows RECEIVED. Officially i completed 7 months. Still waiting for a CO contact.


----------



## Amsyed

Additionally iam also in the same boat as two other pol who are working in a Government job. Iam worried my HR will not reply to any Verification calls or emails. I work in the gulf.


----------



## Krishna1233

Hi All,

Can someone guide me on the process to get initial entry waiver for 189, we are having medical reason for the request.

I have already sent an email to [email protected]

Is their any different mail id to send this request, any pointers would be of great help

Pls note i have tried to search some previous links in this forum regarding the same but seems they are very old


----------



## SG

Krishna1233 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone guide me on the process to get initial entry waiver for 189, we are having medical reason for the request.
> 
> I have already sent an email to [email protected]
> 
> Is their any different mail id to send this request, any pointers would be of great help
> 
> Pls note i have tried to search some previous links in this forum regarding the same but seems they are very old


Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html


----------



## Krishna1233

SG said:


> Krishna1233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone guide me on the process to get initial entry waiver for 189, we are having medical reason for the request.
> 
> I have already sent an email to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Is their any different mail id to send this request, any pointers would be of great help
> 
> Pls note i have tried to search some previous links in this forum regarding the same but seems they are very old
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html
Click to expand...

Email in that link doesn’t work anymore


----------



## SG

Krishna1233 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone guide me on the process to get initial entry waiver for 189, we are having medical reason for the request.
> 
> I have already sent an email to [email protected]
> 
> Is their any different mail id to send this request, any pointers would be of great help
> 
> Pls note i have tried to search some previous links in this forum regarding the same but seems they are very old


Hi Krishna,

Since you have already sent a mail to [email protected], you may send the same mail to [email protected]

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Navathej

No grants reported in Tracker in the last 5 days ! 

seems like a dull week


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Navathej said:


> No grants reported in Tracker in the last 5 days !
> 
> 
> 
> seems like a dull week




Yeah things have slowed down. Don’t know if this is intentional or slowest month of AU financial year



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Y-ME101

*Latest pickup 189 grant code 261313*

what is the current pickup date for 189 grant under 261313. 
I filled in April end 2019. 
When my case will be picked up?


----------



## Navathej

Y-ME101 said:


> what is the current pickup date for 189 grant under 261313.
> I filled in April end 2019.
> When my case will be picked up?


stats according to Immitracker

3% cases remaining from 2018
13% cases remaining from Jan 2019
48% cases remaining from Feb 2019

only 2 cases granted from March 2019, both are onshore cases, So April is still a long way to go !


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> stats according to Immitracker
> 
> 3% cases remaining from 2018
> 13% cases remaining from Jan 2019
> 48% cases remaining from Feb 2019
> 
> only 2 cases granted from March 2019, both are onshore cases, So April is still a long way to go !


Do you even realise that not even 2-3% of all grants are reported on these trackers
So with such a small sample and too unverified, you are found to reach wrong conclusions 
Stop looking at trackers and increasing your anxiety

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> Do you even realise that not even 2-3% of all grants are reported on these trackers
> 
> So with such a small sample and too unverified, you are found to reach wrong conclusions
> 
> Stop looking at trackers and increasing your anxiety
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I completely understand your point and that is the reason i have clearly mentioned my source as immitracker and the analysis is purely based on the data at hand.

We are not drawing any conclusions from this it is just a indicative trend and nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj

NB said:


> Navathej said:
> 
> 
> 
> stats according to Immitracker
> 
> 3% cases remaining from 2018
> 13% cases remaining from Jan 2019
> 48% cases remaining from Feb 2019
> 
> only 2 cases granted from March 2019, both are onshore cases, So April is still a long way to go !
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realise that not even 2-3% of all grants are reported on these trackers
> So with such a small sample and too unverified, you are found to reach wrong conclusions
> Stop looking at trackers and increasing your anxiety
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 Mate, if you understand basics of statistics, you should know that with sample size as small as 30. You can dig out accurate analysis with 10% error. This data set is large enough for any sort of analysis. I know 20 blokes who used trackers (both 189/190) to plan through and 19 of them got it right.


----------



## shalumani

Hello all. I have just received my wife's ACS result and it seems we are unable to get 5points for my wife's experience. I now have 75 points and 1 year of NSW criteria fulfilled. Any idea what are our chances of getting invite for NSW state. Job code 261111. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SG

shalumani said:


> Hello all. I have just received my wife's ACS result and it seems we are unable to get 5points for my wife's experience. I now have 75 points and 1 year of NSW criteria fulfilled. Any idea what are our chances of getting invite for NSW state. Job code 261111. Thanks in advance.


Have a look at this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

Check the Availability and Additional Requirements for your ANZSCO code: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

_Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List (NSW 190 List) are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.

The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.

These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List._

Good Luck Shalumani!!


----------



## gurdeep001

I think august invitation round should be happening today, as 11th is Sunday?*!


----------



## shalumani

SG said:


> shalumani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all. I have just received my wife's ACS result and it seems we are unable to get 5points for my wife's experience. I now have 75 points and 1 year of NSW criteria fulfilled. Any idea what are our chances of getting invite for NSW state. Job code 261111. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
> 
> Check the Availability and Additional Requirements for your ANZSCO code: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> _Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List (NSW 190 List) are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.
> 
> The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.
> 
> These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List._
> 
> Good Luck Shalumani!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply. I fulfill the criteria as mentioned above list. Question is how good are my chances are for state invite with 75 points.


----------



## Neeru

NB said:


> Do you even realise that not even 2-3% of all grants are reported on these trackers
> So with such a small sample and too unverified, you are found to reach wrong conclusions
> Stop looking at trackers and increasing your anxiety
> 
> Cheers



Dear NB, There is a branch in stats which is quantitative methods or in simple terms using sample sizes of randoms to predict and calculate trends and immitracker is very good example of that. Even if immitracker contains 2-3% cases those are perfectly random and within +- 5%-10% invites ,grants and everything else is predictable. So don't underestimate open data gathering platforms like immitracker. On a separate note , how do you think population trends, projections regarding tons of things in this world are estimated. They for sure don't knock at each door to gather data . So time for you to change the way you think/advise ppl at least on topic of immitracker.

Thanks
cheers


----------



## lucky_chikna

Neeru said:


> Dear NB, There is a branch in stats which is quantitative methods or in simple terms using sample sizes of randoms to predict and calculate trends and immitracker is very good example of that. Even if immitracker contains 2-3% cases those are perfectly random and within +- 5%-10% invites ,grants and everything else is predictable. So don't underestimate open data gathering platforms like immitracker. On a separate note , how do you think population trends, projections regarding tons of things in this world are estimated. They for sure don't knock at each door to gather data . So time for you to change the way you think/advise ppl at least on topic of immitracker.
> 
> Thanks
> cheers


And the sample size is not 2-3 percent. It has been more or less around 10% avg. A bit less by 1-3 percent for larger rounds(2490 invites) and way higher(more than 30%) for the smaller rounds(100 invites) that we have had recently.


----------



## AussizMig

Hi NB,

In my last company my last working day was in Aug 2014, but in the FnF settlement they had given me the payslip mentioned as Sep 2014. When I had asked the same they said this is as per process because FnF settlement was done in the month of September and they are not ready to edit as Aug month payslip. So, for Visa process can I submit the last payslip mentioned as Sep month along with the email which they sent? Or only the payslip will suffice.

Please help me on this.

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

AussizMig said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> In my last company my last working day was in Aug 2014, but in the FnF settlement they had given me the payslip mentioned as Sep 2014. When I had asked the same they said this is as per process because FnF settlement was done in the month of September and they are not ready to edit as Aug month payslip. So, for Visa process can I submit the last payslip mentioned as Sep month along with the email which they sent? Or only the payslip will suffice.
> 
> Please help me on this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It’s immaterial 
Make sure you show that you worked only till August 
The date or month shown in payslip is of no consequence 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig

NB said:


> It’s immaterial
> 
> Make sure you show that you worked only till August
> 
> The date or month shown in payslip is of no consequence
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Sure, thanks NB.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zali10

Hi folks,

I had lodged our application on 13th December and yet to receive outcome while having replied to a CO on 18th March. My wife's functional English document is an IELTS test that would be 12 months old on 21st September. My query is whether she should take another exam to replace the result after 21st September to avoid further CO in this regard.

Best regards.


----------



## NB

zali10 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had lodged our application on 13th December and yet to receive outcome while having replied to a CO on 18th March. My wife's functional English document is an IELTS test that would be 12 months old on 21st September. My query is whether she should take another exam to replace the result after 21st September to avoid further CO in this regard.
> 
> Best regards.


The English test had to be valid on the date of invite, which it was
So no further test will be required
However, the department has changed their functional English requirements 
It has to be minimum of 4.5 in LRSW, instead of average 
As long as she meets it, you are safe 

Cheers


----------



## zali10

NB said:


> The English test had to be valid on the date of invite, which it was
> So no further test will be required
> However, the department has changed their functional English requirements
> It has to be minimum of 4.5 in LRSW, instead of average
> As long as she meets it, you are safe
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB as always informative and solid answer.

Best regards.


----------



## arnish.singh

Where I can find the document checklist for 189 Visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

arnish.singh said:


> Where I can find the document checklist for 189 Visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance


DOCUMENTS REQUIRED FOR 189 VISA APPLICATION

V2I Visa and Immigration experts can help you apply for the Skilled Independent Visa or 189 Visa easily and get it processed in a stress-free manner. Here is a subclass 189 document checklist that you need to attach with your application:

189 visa application form
Identity Proof (or ID)
Skill Assessment Report
English Language Test results
Documents of skilled employment
2 passport-sized coloured photographs
Documents to prove your educational qualification
Documents to prove the Australian study requirement and that you studied in a regional area of Australia (if applicable)
Documents to prove the qualification, skills, and English language proficiency of your partner
Documents to prove your relationship status
Character certificate issued by police
Health assessments
Reference Letters from your employers
Any other documents requested by the Australian authorities.
Make sure that all the documents required for 189 visa are in English or their translations are attached with them. 

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh

:amen:


NB said:


> DOCUMENTS REQUIRED FOR 189 VISA APPLICATION
> 
> V2I Visa and Immigration experts can help you apply for the Skilled Independent Visa or 189 Visa easily and get it processed in a stress-free manner. Here is a subclass 189 document checklist that you need to attach with your application:
> 
> 189 visa application form
> Identity Proof (or ID)
> Skill Assessment Report
> English Language Test results
> Documents of skilled employment
> 2 passport-sized coloured photographs
> Documents to prove your educational qualification
> Documents to prove the Australian study requirement and that you studied in a regional area of Australia (if applicable)
> Documents to prove the qualification, skills, and English language proficiency of your partner
> Documents to prove your relationship status
> Character certificate issued by police
> Health assessments
> Reference Letters from your employers
> Any other documents requested by the Australian authorities.
> Make sure that all the documents required for 189 visa are in English or their translations are attached with them.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB for your valuable time


----------



## ravirockz

*Ravi*

Hi All,

I have got a second-time same query about my spouse functional English proof asking to submit University Transcripts, University Certificate and English medium letter, I have already provided the same last time and again uploading the same. However, last time I have uploaded the only letter from the college.

Querry1: Do we need to upload both the college and University English medium certificate? for Master of Science (PG Course) is that better?, Please advise.

Querry2: If I ask my spouse to write PTE will it be easier? and Immigration dept site says the required score is 30 (Overall score). Did anyone uploaded PTE score for your spouse for functional proof, please let me know is it really overall score or each section need to cross 30?

Thanks


----------



## NB

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a second-time same query about my spouse functional English proof asking to submit University Transcripts, University Certificate and English medium letter, I have already provided the same last time and again uploading the same. However, last time I have uploaded the only letter from the college.
> 
> Querry1: Do we need to upload both the college and University English medium certificate? for Master of Science (PG Course) is that better?, Please advise.
> 
> Querry2: If I ask my spouse to write PTE will it be easier? and Immigration dept site says the required score is 30 (Overall score). Did anyone uploaded PTE score for your spouse for functional proof, please let me know is it really overall score or each section need to cross 30?
> 
> Thanks


The department has apparently changed its scores requirements to 30 minimum from 30 average as earlier
If you have given the college certificate confirming English medium and the passing degree and marksheet, there is no reason why it will not be acceptable 

Cheers


----------



## Satgua

NB said:


> The department has apparently changed its scores requirements to 30 minimum from 30 average as earlier
> If you have given the college certificate confirming English medium and the passing degree and marksheet, there is no reason why it will not be acceptable
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

While applying for my visa I mentioned No for below section:
Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability: NO

I just want to know that will CO directly ask me to make VAC2 fee for it or he/she still may ask for functional English proof? 

Also, as per immigration website it still shows overall of all 4 sections (An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components)
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english.

Have they published changes regarding functional English requirement anywhere?
Just verifying this agin, if CO asks me to provide functional English proof (though I mentioned it as NO while applying visa application).


----------



## NB

Satgua said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> While applying for my visa I mentioned No for below section:
> Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability: NO
> 
> I just want to know that will CO directly ask me to make VAC2 fee for it or he/she still may ask for functional English proof?
> 
> Also, as per immigration website it still shows overall of all 4 sections (An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components)
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english.
> 
> Have they published changes regarding functional English requirement anywhere?
> Just verifying this agin, if CO asks me to provide functional English proof (though I mentioned it as NO while applying visa application).


In most cases they do ask again, just to make sure that you have not missed it
Some members who had 30 average were told that it’s not acceptable
Since 16th May 2019 they have made a subtle change in the wordings 
They have added atleast before 30

Cheers


----------



## rabb da banda

NB said:


> In most cases they do ask again, just to make sure that you have not missed it
> Some members who had 30 average were told that it’s not acceptable
> Since 16th May 2019 they have made a subtle change in the wordings
> They have added atleast before 30
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Adding more in to it, the new changes will be applicable to all or only to those who are going to lodged or had lodged after the 16th may?


----------



## rabb da banda

zali10 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had lodged our application on 13th December and yet to receive outcome while having replied to a CO on 18th March. My wife's functional English document is an IELTS test that would be 12 months old on 21st September. My query is whether she should take another exam to replace the result after 21st September to avoid further CO in this regard.
> 
> Best regards.


hi,
Would you mind telling what was the CO contact about? was that about Functional English or something else?


----------



## NB

rabb da banda said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Adding more in to it, the new changes will be applicable to all or only to those who are going to lodged or had lodged after the 16th may?


I am not sure but I think that it would be applicable on all applications which have not been finalised irrespective of when they were lodged

Cheers


----------



## niravharsora

Hello, 

Is there a list of invitation rounds points required for non pro rata occupations? 

The one one skill select shows a few pro rata ones but what about other? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zali10

rabb da banda said:


> hi,
> Would you mind telling what was the CO contact about? was that about Functional English or something else?


Hi,

It requested to fill form 1399 related to my military service! 

I would be so happy even to get a grant by December so that won't be asked for a new health examination or a new PCC after 12 months.

Bests.


----------



## Navathej

niravharsora said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a list of invitation rounds points required for non pro rata occupations?
> 
> The one one skill select shows a few pro rata ones but what about other?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I don't think there is a separate list for that. 
Non Pro rata Jobs generally means that there is more demand than supply and hence ideally every person who is filing an EOI for that code should get an invite, but when and in which round that job code's invites will be sent is up to the discretion of DHA. So there is no specific information about any of those codes.


----------



## ajnewbie

Navathej said:


> I don't think there is a separate list for that.
> Non Pro rata Jobs generally means that there is more demand than supply and hence ideally every person who is filing an EOI for that code should get an invite, but when and in which round that job code's invites will be sent is up to the discretion of DHA. So there is no specific information about any of those codes.


Where will I find the information regarding job codes, whether they are pro-rata or non-prorata? I have applied as 133111 (Construction Project Manager).


----------



## Navathej

ajnewbie said:


> Where will I find the information regarding job codes, whether they are pro-rata or non-prorata? I have applied as 133111 (Construction Project Manager).


The complete list (SOL) is available here 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list

However there is no specific demarcation or classification list of Pro rata codes or non pro rata codes as far as I know. 

DHA mentions that the codes listed in the skillselect invitation rounds with cutoff points, date and time are the Pro rata ones and all other codes are non pro rata ones. so there is always a chance that job codes can move in and out of Pro rata bucket depending on the demand and supply. 

For example, in the latest invitation round results below are the Pro Rata codes
2211	Accountants
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
2334	Electronics Engineer
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
2339	Other Engineering Professionals
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts
2613	Software and Applications Programmers
2631	Computer Network Professionals

I don't see 1331 listed as Pro rata code.

If someone has any other info they can pitch in. I might be wrong.


----------



## saurabhpluto

What may be the reason of standstill now. No movement on immi tracker post feb 2019

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

saurabhpluto said:


> What may be the reason of standstill now. No movement on immi tracker post feb 2019
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


no one apart from DHA knows


----------



## ajnewbie

Navathej said:


> The complete list (SOL) is available here
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list
> 
> However there is no specific demarcation or classification list of Pro rata codes or non pro rata codes as far as I know.
> 
> DHA mentions that the codes listed in the skillselect invitation rounds with cutoff points, date and time are the Pro rata ones and all other codes are non pro rata ones. so there is always a chance that job codes can move in and out of Pro rata bucket depending on the demand and supply.
> 
> For example, in the latest invitation round results below are the Pro Rata codes
> 2211	Accountants
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> 2334	Electronics Engineer
> 2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611	ICT Business and System Analysts
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals
> 
> I don't see 1331 listed as Pro rata code.
> 
> If someone has any other info they can pitch in. I might be wrong.


Thank you for the information. So if 1331 does indeed turn out to be non-prorata, I do stand a chance. As far as I believe, there are very few people who apply under this particular code. I have so far seen no one actively discuss this particular code this year. There was someone who had applied last year and he already got the invite. Hope the same turns out to be true for me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

ajnewbie said:


> Thank you for the information. So if 1331 does indeed turn out to be non-prorata, I do stand a chance. As far as I believe, there are very few people who apply under this particular code. I have so far seen no one actively discuss this particular code this year. There was someone who had applied last year and he already got the invite. Hope the same turns out to be true for me. :fingerscrossed:


1331 doesn’t get invited individually 
It’s clubbed together with all the other non pro rata Anzsco codes
So if you are not at the top of the pile, you don’t get invited even if you are the only 1331 in the queue

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> 1331 doesn’t get invited individually
> It’s clubbed together with all the other non pro rata Anzsco codes
> So if you are not at the top of the pile, you don’t get invited even if you are the only 1331 in the queue
> 
> Cheers


Just trying to understand ! 

Then how do DHA plan to fill the demand if a 70 point 1331 guy is not a priority and 75 and 80 point guys of other codes are invited before? 

I'm not sure if I understand this logic of invitations for Non Pro Rata codes.


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> Just trying to understand !
> 
> Then how do DHA plan to fill the demand if a 70 point 1331 guy is not a priority and 75 and 80 point guys of other codes are invited before?
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand this logic of invitations for Non Pro Rata codes.


THe states invite applicants whose skills are needed in the state
They can invite someone under 1331 with just 60+5 if his skills are needed and not invite an accountant with 100 points

So under 189 it’s always a game of highest points and under 190 it’s a game of your skills requirements in the state you apply for

The system has its flaws but still the whole world appreciates it and is slowly moving towards it

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> THe states invite applicants whose skills are needed in the state
> They can invite someone under 1331 with just 60+5 if his skills are needed and not invite an accountant with 100 points
> 
> So under 189 it’s always a game of highest points and under 190 it’s a game of your skills requirements in the state you apply for
> 
> The system has its flaws but still the whole world appreciates it and is slowly moving towards it
> 
> Cheers


Yeah makes sense ! 
I wasn't aware of how state sponsorship works as I haven't applied for one.


----------



## ajnewbie

Thank you @NB and @Navathej for the clarification!!


----------



## ajnewbie

Looks like some invites were sent on Aug 11 for SC189. Someone with job code 233512 with 85 points got invited. He updated his status on immitracker.


----------



## vijgin

Dear Friends,
From which mail we receive the PR grant letter? What will be the status in the immi account after the grant is provided?
Just out of curiosity i am asking this.


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> From which mail we receive the PR grant letter? What will be the status in the immi account after the grant is provided?
> Just out of curiosity i am asking this.


It will be sent to the e-mail I’d attached to your Immiaccount 
The Immiaccount will show finalised

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

@navathej - Do you mind sharing that feedback link again? I wanted to contact DHA regarding my case. Is it ok send them an email at gsm.allocated ?Can I expect a response just emailing them ?

Thank you


----------



## sunday82

Can someone please share the link of the forum for relocation/moving to Australia post grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmunshi

Hello Everyone,

I had submitted my application for Subclass 189 on 21st March 2019, along with my application I had submitted documents to validate my employment in 3 different companies. I have not received any notification for employment verification nor has the CO reached out for any additional information.

I am now switching my job and will be employed by another company which does not have any mention in my visa application. Do I need to inform DHA through "Notification of changes in circumstances"? 

If yes, should I provide the details of a new employer or should I just let them know that I do not work in the previous company?


----------



## NB

mbmunshi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had submitted my application for Subclass 189 on 21st March 2019, along with my application I had submitted documents to validate my employment in 3 different companies. I have not received any notification for employment verification nor has the CO reached out for any additional information.
> 
> I am now switching my job and will be employed by another company which does not have any mention in my visa application. Do I need to inform DHA through "Notification of changes in circumstances"?
> 
> If yes, should I provide the details of a new employer or should I just let them know that I do not work in the previous company?


The CO may need to contact you
So you should give your contact details in the new company
Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the above details once you have joined the new company 

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

Janubless said:


> @navathej - Do you mind sharing that feedback link again? I wanted to contact DHA regarding my case. Is it ok send them an email at gsm.allocated ?Can I expect a response just emailing them ?
> 
> Thank you



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

The link still doesn't work if you mention 'YES' to the question 'Do you want to inquire about your application status' 

You can try clicking 'NO and ask the question as general feedback. 
Let me know if it works


----------



## Janubless

Thank you so much Navathej


Navathej said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> @navathej - Do you mind sharing that feedback link again? I wanted to contact DHA regarding my case. Is it ok send them an email at gsm.allocated ?Can I expect a response just emailing them ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
> 
> The link still doesn't work if you mention 'YES' to the question 'Do you want to inquire about your application status'
> 
> You can try clicking 'NO and ask the question as general feedback.
> Let me know if it works
Click to expand...


----------



## mbmunshi

NB said:


> The CO may need to contact you
> So you should give your contact details in the new company
> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the above details once you have joined the new company
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, makes sense. So I will update my new employer's details once I join them.


----------



## Mon12

Hi all , I finally got my PR today, logged 27 feb 2019 and direct grant 261313 developer programmer. Thanks all


----------



## gvbrin

Mon12 said:


> Hi all , I finally got my PR today, logged 27 feb 2019 and direct grant 261313 developer programmer. Thanks all




Congrats brother finally some movement for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairypandi

Hi Friends,
Got a fear today if my case will be processed without issues or refused. This is what has happened.

I applied ACS on Feb 2019 with the experience letter that I got from my company on May 2018. The ACS has stated that any experience after December 2013 will be considered as appropriate and mentioned the experience only till May 2018 in the letter dated Feb 11 2019.

However, I still work in the same company from 2009 till now and have attached the recent experience letter (Feb 2019) when I lodged the visa on Marcg 2019. Is it going to be any issue at all?


----------



## NB

hairypandi said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got a fear today if my case will be processed without issues or refused. This is what has happened.
> 
> I applied ACS on Feb 2019 with the experience letter that I got from my company on May 2018. The ACS has stated that any experience after December 2013 will be considered as appropriate and mentioned the experience only till May 2018 in the letter dated Feb 11 2019.
> 
> However, I still work in the same company from 2009 till now and have attached the recent experience letter (Feb 2019) when I lodged the visa on Marcg 2019. Is it going to be any issue at all?


You should not have used such an old experience letter when applying for skills assessment 
Anyways what’s done is done
If you are working in the same company, job, designation, location and RnR , as you were on may 2018 , then you are safe
If even any one of the above parameters changed between May 2018 and your invite, then it may be a problem 
I presume you claimed points for experience till you were invited 

Cheers


----------



## hairypandi

NB said:


> You should not have used such an old experience letter when applying for skills assessment
> Anyways what’s done is done
> If you are working in the same company, job, designation, location and RnR , as you were on may 2018 , then you are safe
> If even any one of the above parameters changed between May 2018 and your invite, then it may be a problem
> I presume you claimed points for experience till you were invited
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thank you for your reply. Yes from May 2018 till date, nothing has changed and I claimed points till December 2018 (10 points for 5 years). The 7 months experience is not mentioned in the ACS letter though I have provided the recent experience letter while visa lodging


----------



## NB

hairypandi said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Yes from May 2018 till date, nothing has changed and I claimed points till December 2018 (10 points for 5 years). The 7 months experience is not mentioned in the ACS letter though I have provided the recent experience letter while visa lodging


Experience letter you mean reference letter or SD ?

Cheers


----------



## hairypandi

NB said:


> Experience letter you mean reference letter or SD ?
> 
> Cheers


Letter that tells my full time employment with designations from 2009 till date with location and only with the current roles and responsibilites. I am in the same designation from 2015 with same RnR.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Mon12 said:


> Hi all , I finally got my PR today, logged 27 feb 2019 and direct grant 261313 developer programmer. Thanks all


261313 is software engineer and not developer programmer. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mon12

Does not matter brother, I might write wrong anzsco code but yes I got PR as a developer programmer


----------



## india2oz

Guys, 

Applied for 189 (261312) visa/grant on April 5th. Any idea when my application might be picked up?

Any one else in the same boat?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

india2oz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Applied for 189 (261312) visa/grant on April 5th. Any idea when my application might be picked up?
> 
> Any one else in the same boat?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I applied on 9th April. Seems like with ongoing trends it will take another 2 more months.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Navathej

only 2 grants reported in the last 15 days on Immitracker ! 
Now this getting into a weird territory


----------



## wewake17

Tracking mechanism is bad. The DHA phone support doesnt know what is happening. No official announcements or even updates about delay. Weird indeed


----------



## Aditya.bajaj

Navathej said:


> only 2 grants reported in the last 15 days on Immitracker !
> Now this getting into a weird territory


 189 reported 3 co contacts / 2 grants since 2nd August, 190 reported 18 co contacts / 21 grants since 2nd August. See any correlation? They are clearing 190 backlog at the moment..


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Aditya.bajaj said:


> 189 reported 3 co contacts / 2 grants since 2nd August, 190 reported 18 co contacts / 21 grants since 2nd August. See any correlation? They are clearing 190 backlog at the moment..




Yeah it seems they are clearing all the backlog of Dec-Jan 2019 and specifically 190 now as 189 hasn’t moved since 2 weeks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Navathej

Aditya.bajaj said:


> 189 reported 3 co contacts / 2 grants since 2nd August, 190 reported 18 co contacts / 21 grants since 2nd August. See any correlation? They are clearing 190 backlog at the moment..


Yes Probably ! 

Couple of grants reported today for 189


----------



## Navathej

Janubless said:


> Thank you so much Navathej


Any luck with the feedback page ? were you able to send out your inquiry ?


----------



## sczachariah

Navathej said:


> Yes Probably !
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of grants reported today for 189




Lets see what happens with updates on Global Processing Times, sometime this week. If its unchanged, hopefully some movement would be there. If they increase it again, then


----------



## Janubless

Hi Navathej,

I used different options on the feedback and sent out an enquiry. 
Hopefully I hear back from them.

Thanks for checking 😀


Navathej said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Navathej
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck with the feedback page ? were you able to send out your inquiry ?
Click to expand...


----------



## pavva6608

Navathej said:


> Yes Probably !
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of grants reported today for 189




For which ANZSCO code and lodgement dates? I Dont see any grants for March lodgements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

pavva6608 said:


> For which ANZSCO code and lodgement dates? I Dont see any grants for March lodgements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I didnt say March lodgement date 
One was Dec 2018 and one was Feb 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspak123

Our current company changed its office location and so did the landline number as well. How can I update this to visa application? I applied on 22nd March and didn't receive either CO contact or DG.


----------



## NB

Auspak123 said:


> Our current company changed its office location and so did the landline number as well. How can I update this to visa application? I applied on 22nd March and didn't receive either CO contact or DG.


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new address and telephone numbers 

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05

Hi- Anyone from the forum recently gave their medical test with a kid between 2 to 5 years of age. I need some details.. I can message you privately

Thanks


----------



## Navathej

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi- Anyone from the forum recently gave their medical test with a kid between 2 to 5 years of age. I need some details.. I can message you privately
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




We gave our medicals in Feb which included tests for our 18 months old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi- Anyone from the forum recently gave their medical test with a kid between 2 to 5 years of age. I need some details.. I can message you privately
> 
> Thanks


I have gone through in April with my 2.5 YEARS old baby. It is pretty simple go and get it done what are you seeking for this?


----------



## dakkin05

Hi All, wanted to reframe my question. There are less experiences mentioned in the forum on the not so usual medical tests. Any one from the forum who had a medical test for a child with mild or any kind of physical disabilities in extremeties like hand and legs.. can you share your results and experience. Also can you please point me to any topic which is only discussing medical exams if there is one..


----------



## RockyRaj

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All, wanted to reframe my question. There are less experiences mentioned in the forum on the not so usual medical tests. Any one from the forum who had a medical test for a child with mild or any kind of physical disabilities in extremeties like hand and legs.. can you share your results and experience. Also can you please point me to any topic which is only discussing medical exams if there is one..




As long as the disability condition is not going to be progressive and currently live without any external support nothing to worry about. Check the health status in the immiaccount once medical is completed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05

RockyRaj said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, wanted to reframe my question. There are less experiences mentioned in the forum on the not so usual medical tests. Any one from the forum who had a medical test for a child with mild or any kind of physical disabilities in extremeties like hand and legs.. can you share your results and experience. Also can you please point me to any topic which is only discussing medical exams if there is one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the disability condition is not going to be progressive and currently live without any external support nothing to worry about. Check the health status in the immiaccount once medical is completed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response.. but can you elaborate progressive and external support. In our case the hand has improved a lot since birth and the child can hold things fine with her hand, bend her hand , hold her ears with her hand.. but she cannot lift her hand above chest level. She can still touch her head with a little stiffness. The babies parents have gone through so much for her recovery, they do PT at home by themselves with doctors advice. Also the baby doesn’t use any wheel chair or any support to walk , play. She is a left handed naturally because she was born with a paralysed right hand. Also regular PT at home is going to improve her hand function more. The condition when she was born is a birth injury called erbs palsy...


----------



## lightningmcking

Hi everyone, is there any incremental change in DHA (since August) internal policies & processes regarding grants. Key notes for assumptions :-

1. It is strange in new financial year, they only invited couple of hundred invites in August round. Which takes me to my second point below.

2. As well almost close to No file movement in grants of any visa whether 189 or 190. Last FY they had more load to start in new FY vs this FY, as of today’s date they started opening May’s applications. They haven’t started processing March lodgements. 

3. No Work force cut down, as per FOI’s, rather they have more CO’s. 

4.Cannot see any bill on senate register for DHA or on FBR or info on legendcom.

Generally i am very good at tracking the info from all the resources and come to a conclusion since last 2-3 years, which were pretty spot on. But this time cannot seem to find why everything has frozen especially start of FY. 
Only plausible reasoning i can come is due to detrimental audit report from AG’s dept which they are desperately trying stopping to go public.

Please feel free to add.


----------



## lightningmcking

Plus they might be trying to increase the backlog, when the tender happens for privatisation of visa processing. Their buddies can get bigger pie from october onwards ( though senate has passed an enquire into privatisation of it lately) , as we know favourite runner company executives are ex-liberal MP’s.


----------



## Auspak123

Hi again, I was able to find "Update Us" and "Contact Us" options in the immiaccount. I used "Contact Us" option which allows the option to change 

email address, residential address, postal address or passport details 

However, I wish to update the office address as my company changed its office location and phone number as well. Kindly suggest how to do it properly


----------



## wandererstyle

Auspak123 said:


> Hi again, I was able to find "Update Us" and "Contact Us" options in the immiaccount. I used "Contact Us" option which allows the option to change
> 
> 
> 
> email address, residential address, postal address or passport details
> 
> 
> 
> However, I wish to update the office address as my company changed its office location and phone number as well. Kindly suggest how to do it properly


Use the change in circumstances form in immi mentioning the address change( old one n new one) and the documents where the old address is listed for eg form 80, form 1221. I did it a few months ago. The information gets added to your uploaded documents as a change in circumstances form. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie

lightningmcking said:


> Hi everyone, is there any incremental change in DHA (since August) internal policies & processes regarding grants. Key notes for assumptions :-
> 
> 1. It is strange in new financial year, they only invited couple of hundred invites in August round. Which takes me to my second point below.
> 
> 2. As well almost close to No file movement in grants of any visa whether 189 or 190. Last FY they had more load to start in new FY vs this FY, as of today’s date they started opening May’s applications. They haven’t started processing March lodgements.
> 
> 3. No Work force cut down, as per FOI’s, rather they have more CO’s.
> 
> 4.Cannot see any bill on senate register for DHA or on FBR or info on legendcom.
> 
> Generally i am very good at tracking the info from all the resources and come to a conclusion since last 2-3 years, which were pretty spot on. But this time cannot seem to find why everything has frozen especially start of FY.
> Only plausible reasoning i can come is due to
> 
> 
> 
> detrimental audit report from AG’s dept which they are desperately trying stopping to go public.
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to add.
Click to expand...




> detrimental audit report from AG’s dept which they are desperately trying stopping to go public.


Can you please share more info about this?


----------



## dakkin05

*OBPI birth Injury - 2.5 year old , Medicals Info*



deepika.akkineni said:


> Thanks for your response.. but can you elaborate progressive and external support. In our case the hand has improved a lot since birth and the child can hold things fine with her hand, bend her hand , hold her ears with her hand.. but she cannot lift her hand above chest level. She can still touch her head with a little stiffness. The babies parents have gone through so much for her recovery, they do PT at home by themselves with doctors advice. Also the baby doesn’t use any wheel chair or any support to walk , play. She is a left handed naturally because she was born with a paralysed right hand. Also regular PT at home is going to improve her hand function more. The condition when she was born is a birth injury called erbs palsy...


Hi Guys,
I know I am going back and forth on the same thing, but I am gathering as much info as possible. Contacted Peter bollard and I am not 100% satisfied with his interpretation of this injury as Cerebral Palsy, he came to a conclusion on this over a email with out even looking into the reports. Cerebral Palsy is more of a brain injury and involves Intellectual disability. We are not a case of that. So a few suggested us to go to the panel of physicians directly in our city and get a conclusion. Now my question is, how can we reach the panel of physicians with out a HAP ID. Is it possible.. I don't want to generate a HAPID and disclose all the info until I am sure of this.. 
Also is there a way we can calculate the Medical cost for a medical condition (apparently there is a rule of 40000 AUD for 5 years, anything exceeding that will be a rejection )??

Please help.. 

Thanks


----------



## NB

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi Guys,
> I know I am going back and forth on the same thing, but I am gathering as much info as possible. Contacted Peter bollard and I am not 100% satisfied with his interpretation of this injury as Cerebral Palsy, he came to a conclusion on this over a email with out even looking into the reports. Cerebral Palsy is more of a brain injury and involves Intellectual disability. We are not a case of that. So a few suggested us to go to the panel of physicians directly in our city and get a conclusion. Now my question is, how can we reach the panel of physicians with out a HAP ID. Is it possible.. I don't want to generate a HAPID and disclose all the info until I am sure of this..
> Also is there a way we can calculate the Medical cost for a medical condition (apparently there is a rule of 40000 AUD for 5 years, anything exceeding that will be a rejection )??
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks


I don’t understand the dilemma 
Let’s say that the doctors say that the cost is likely to be more then 40,000 aud over 5 years so will you suppress this problem in your application?
Or will you drop the idea of migrating to Australia altogether?

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05

NB said:


> I don’t understand the dilemma
> Let’s say that the doctors say that the cost is likely to be more then 40,000 aud over 5 years so will you suppress this problem in your application?
> Or will you drop the idea of migrating to Australia altogether?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I don't know what I want to do for now. All I need is full information so I can take the right decision. May be I will get the reports from the kids doctor accordingly so the panel of doctors don't categorise my case in a wrong bucket. so keeping those things aside, Instead of taking this to a different angle, do you have the answer to my question a, is it possible to approach the panel of doctors without a Hap ID, because a few members seem to think it is..


Cheers..


----------



## NB

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi NB,
> I don't know what I want to do for now. All I need is full information so I can take the right decision. May be I will get the reports from the kids doctor accordingly so the panel of doctors don't categorise my case in a wrong bucket. so keeping those things aside, Instead of taking this to a different angle, do you have the answer to my question a, is it possible to approach the panel of doctors without a Hap ID, because a few members seem to think it is..
> 
> 
> Cheers..


Have you approached the DHA approved clinic in your city ?
You can consult the doctors there as a general patient and see what they have to say

Cheers


----------



## sczachariah

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know I am going back and forth on the same thing, but I am gathering as much info as possible. Contacted Peter bollard and I am not 100% satisfied with his interpretation of this injury as Cerebral Palsy, he came to a conclusion on this over a email with out even looking into the reports. Cerebral Palsy is more of a brain injury and involves Intellectual disability. We are not a case of that. So a few suggested us to go to the panel of physicians directly in our city and get a conclusion. Now my question is, how can we reach the panel of physicians with out a HAP ID. Is it possible.. I don't want to generate a HAPID and disclose all the info until I am sure of this..
> 
> Also is there a way we can calculate the Medical cost for a medical condition (apparently there is a rule of 40000 AUD for 5 years, anything exceeding that will be a rejection )??
> 
> 
> 
> Please help..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hi

Even if you do medical before lodging application or after lodging application, the outcome would be same I suppose. So you can generate a HAP ID, do the medicals and if the outcome is what you expected, I wish for a positive one, then you can link to your application right ?


----------



## RockyRaj

deepika.akkineni said:


> Thanks for your response.. but can you elaborate progressive and external support. In our case the hand has improved a lot since birth and the child can hold things fine with her hand, bend her hand , hold her ears with her hand.. but she cannot lift her hand above chest level. She can still touch her head with a little stiffness. The babies parents have gone through so much for her recovery, they do PT at home by themselves with doctors advice. Also the baby doesn’t use any wheel chair or any support to walk , play. She is a left handed naturally because she was born with a paralysed right hand. Also regular PT at home is going to improve her hand function more. The condition when she was born is a birth injury called erbs palsy...




As the condition is changing/improving since birth, the panel doctor will need to evaluate your child condition and present the details to MOC(Medical officers in DoHA). They will evaluate the health cost for a period as stipulated in the migration rule(which is recently updated) and decide whether your child will be a burden or not to the Australian Community if applied for 189/190, as there is no health waiver for these visa category. If your child will not become a burden, MOC will clear the file and your application will progress normally. BTW, how the cost will be evaluated we will not come to know. Panel doctors just evaluate the condition and provide reports to MOC. They do not have any obligation to provide a conclusive feedback. Moreover, MOC will not provide the outcome of the applicant health condition unless the visa is lodged. So please lodge the application and go for health check and look forward for a positive outcome as I understand your child condition is improving positively. External support I meant using clutches, people support or aid to walk or perform normal duties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

lightningmcking said:


> Hi everyone, is there any incremental change in DHA (since August) internal policies & processes regarding grants. Key notes for assumptions :-
> 
> 1. It is strange in new financial year, they only invited couple of hundred invites in August round. Which takes me to my second point below.
> 
> 2. As well almost close to No file movement in grants of any visa whether 189 or 190. Last FY they had more load to start in new FY vs this FY, as of today’s date they started opening May’s applications. They haven’t started processing March lodgements.
> 
> 3. No Work force cut down, as per FOI’s, rather they have more CO’s.
> 
> 4.Cannot see any bill on senate register for DHA or on FBR or info on legendcom.
> 
> Generally i am very good at tracking the info from all the resources and come to a conclusion since last 2-3 years, which were pretty spot on. But this time cannot seem to find why everything has frozen especially start of FY.
> Only plausible reasoning i can come is due to detrimental audit report from AG’s dept which they are desperately trying stopping to go public.
> 
> Please feel free to add.




I would like to add that there are considerable grants for 190 in August so we can't really say that there is no movement. 

The speculation is that they are trying to clear last year back logs for both 189 and 190 and onshore applications are getting prioritized. 

So apart from waiting and seeing where it goes next, we can't really read much into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05

NB said:


> Have you approached the DHA approved clinic in your city ?
> You can consult the doctors there as a general patient and see what they have to say
> 
> Cheers


We are trying for the same to see if they do general consultation at all.


----------



## NB

deepika.akkineni said:


> We are trying for the same to see if they do general consultation at all.


You are from which city ?
In india they have couple of approved clinics in most major cities, and they are also full fledged hospitals

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985

No movement in 189 grants in August month as if someone has intentionally put brakes on giving Grants.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Navathej

eramitsingh1985 said:


> No movement in 189 grants in August month as if someone has intentionally put brakes on giving Grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Looks intentional, 190 moving though, looks like they want to clear out last yrs lodgements and onshore applicants first, but there is considerable slowdown. 

Lets hope it picks up pace next month

All the best !


----------



## manu14143

Navathej said:


> Looks intentional, 190 moving though, looks like they want to clear out last yrs lodgements and onshore applicants first, but there is considerable slowdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope it picks up pace next month
> 
> 
> 
> All the best !


Even 190 stopped since last Thursday.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Navathej said:


> Looks intentional, 190 moving though, looks like they want to clear out last yrs lodgements and onshore applicants first, but there is considerable slowdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope it picks up pace next month
> 
> 
> 
> All the best !




That backlog they are clearing since May,June,July and now August. Its been 4 months that March applications haven’t been picked up.

Don’t know how is the working model of DHA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Harini227

manu14143 said:


> Even 190 stopped since last Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


And 190 has been trailing behind, haven't even gone past Jan mid

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## OP2

Why is the slow down seen from the past year or two .Is it because of vetting /increased scrutiny of applicants ? The past threads (prior to 2016) indicate the wait time was couple of months for most applicants


----------



## d_saurabh

NB said:


> You may take a wrong step if you try to do it on your own
> As I suggested earlier, if possible, engage an immigration lawyer
> They know how to deal with complex cases
> 
> Cheers


Hello!
I have drafted the reply to my NJL and collected some additional evidence, in absence of clear reply from my HR team.
Now, I have the following queries:
1. How to upload the reply as well as additional doc proofs on immiaccount?
2. How to convey the fact that I have replied to DHA? There is no e-mail id mentioned in the NJL footer in my case. Also, the mail through which I got NJL was auto-generated.
3. Shall the response to NJL be submitted in doc format or pdf?

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Navathej

Harini227 said:


> And 190 has been trailing behind, haven't even gone past Jan mid
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


The global processing timelines for 190 are much higher than 189. Close to 12-15 months are so compared to 189's 7-8 months. So you will always see 190 trailing. 

They are trying to clear the backlogs considerably and give priority to Onshore applications both in 190 and 189 based on the trend. 

But august has been poor in terms of grants reported.


----------



## Navathej

OP2 said:


> Why is the slow down seen from the past year or two .Is it because of vetting /increased scrutiny of applicants ? The past threads (prior to 2016) indicate the wait time was couple of months for most applicants


Higher Migrant applications, Higher density of migrants in top cities without jobs, vetting process tightened to cut out false information and delay the process etc.

There might be number of speculated reasons but nothing official !


----------



## NB

d_saurabh said:


> Hello!
> I have drafted the reply to my NJL and collected some additional evidence, in absence of clear reply from my HR team.
> Now, I have the following queries:
> 1. How to upload the reply as well as additional doc proofs on immiaccount?
> 2. How to convey the fact that I have replied to DHA? There is no e-mail id mentioned in the NJL footer in my case. Also, the mail through which I got NJL was auto-generated.
> 3. Shall the response to NJL be submitted in doc format or pdf?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


First check if the information provided button is active or not in Immiaccount dashboard 

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean

Can someone please direct me to some good link or a post about how to prepare and arrange documents and how to properly upload them in the immi account?
I have received 489 SA visa invitation and preparing my documents these days.

I will be very grateful.


----------



## ravirockz

Hi Team, 

I got a query reg the functional English proof for my spouse and she cleared the exam and I have uploaded the document. However, my question is can I reply to [email protected] that I have uploaded the required info, not sure if anybody did the same. I know its noreply email but they are still asking to reply in a few circumstances. I thought of asking if anybody faced a similar situation.

Thanks


----------



## NB

ravirockz said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got a query reg the functional English proof for my spouse and she cleared the exam and I have uploaded the document. However, my question is can I reply to [email protected] that I have uploaded the required info, not sure if anybody did the same. I know its noreply email but they are still asking to reply in a few circumstances. I thought of asking if anybody faced a similar situation.
> 
> Thanks


You don’t lose anything by replying to that email
Why this hesitation 

Cheers


----------



## Vijblr

hi all,

got CO contact today for PF statement and bank statement of one employer. my consultant goofed up, he should have uploaded this already.

lodged VISA - 6th March 2019 with 75 point
CO contact - 27-Aug-2019


----------



## hrishikesh

Hi Vijblr

Saw your entry on immitracker. Some relief that a March application was picked up. 
Overall, there have been just 12 grants in August in immitracker against anywhere around 100 to 200 in past months


----------



## Vijblr

yes, i too was desperate to see some movement, it was CO contact but better than nothing, i hope other will also see some traction



hrishikesh said:


> Hi Vijblr
> 
> Saw your entry on immitracker. Some relief that a March application was picked up.
> Overall, there have been just 12 grants in August in immitracker against anywhere around 100 to 200 in past months


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Vijblr said:


> yes, i too was desperate to see some movement, it was CO contact but better than nothing, i hope other will also see some traction




Seems like DHA is adamant to break all records in August,2019 in terms of lowest number of Invites and lowest number of Grants.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Oarjon

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Seems like DHA is adamant to break all records in August,2019 in terms of lowest number of Invites and lowest number of Grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


We can assume that..!


----------



## llt9041

Hi everyone, thank you for the insightful discussions thus far.

Onshore applicant (main applicant from Canada + defacto spouse from Singapore)
Occupation: Veterinarian
Lodged: 14 Feb 2019
CO Contact: 28 June 2019 (Hong Kong PCC that can only be applied when CO requests for it)

Hong Kong PCC takes 4 weeks to process and will mail it directly to the department. Because this is unlikely to happen within the 28 day timeframe after CO contact, I submitted proof of application for PCC instead (17 July 2019).

I called 131881 (DIBP hotline that is very inconsistent, just google it) to ask if they've received the certificate. The first time they said they have not received it. The second and third time, they said they received it roughly 10 days ago (~20 Aug).

I'm wondering if we're placed at the back of the queue again since the 28 day time frame passed? Or when they will look at our application considering 10 days have passed? 

I'm aware that the 7 month processing time is due soon (14 sept), but my partner and I are in a bit of a conundrum because we intended to travel urgently (on bridging visa B) 10 sept but some complications occurred - our only option is to wait for a grant. Any experience with passing the 28 day timeframe and when they would review the documents will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Navathej

llt9041 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you for the insightful discussions thus far.
> 
> Onshore applicant (main applicant from Canada + defacto spouse from Singapore)
> Occupation: Veterinarian
> Lodged: 14 Feb 2019
> CO Contact: 28 June 2019 (Hong Kong PCC that can only be applied when CO requests for it)
> 
> Hong Kong PCC takes 4 weeks to process and will mail it directly to the department. Because this is unlikely to happen within the 28 day timeframe after CO contact, I submitted proof of application for PCC instead (17 July 2019).
> 
> I called 131881 (DIBP hotline that is very inconsistent, just google it) to ask if they've received the certificate. The first time they said they have not received it. The second and third time, they said they received it roughly 10 days ago (~20 Aug).
> 
> I'm wondering if we're placed at the back of the queue again since the 28 day time frame passed? Or when they will look at our application considering 10 days have passed?
> 
> I'm aware that the 7 month processing time is due soon (14 sept), but my partner and I are in a bit of a conundrum because we intended to travel urgently (on bridging visa B) 10 sept but some complications occurred - our only option is to wait for a grant. Any experience with passing the 28 day timeframe and when they would review the documents will be greatly appreciated.



My personal experience, the 28 day timeframe has gone out of the Window.

Now i see a trend of 2 months from the last CO contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linhnt

Navathej said:


> llt9041 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, thank you for the insightful discussions thus far.
> 
> Onshore applicant (main applicant from Canada + defacto spouse from Singapore)
> Occupation: Veterinarian
> Lodged: 14 Feb 2019
> CO Contact: 28 June 2019 (Hong Kong PCC that can only be applied when CO requests for it)
> 
> Hong Kong PCC takes 4 weeks to process and will mail it directly to the department. Because this is unlikely to happen within the 28 day timeframe after CO contact, I submitted proof of application for PCC instead (17 July 2019).
> 
> I called 131881 (DIBP hotline that is very inconsistent, just google it) to ask if they've received the certificate. The first time they said they have not received it. The second and third time, they said they received it roughly 10 days ago (~20 Aug).
> 
> I'm wondering if we're placed at the back of the queue again since the 28 day time frame passed? Or when they will look at our application considering 10 days have passed?
> 
> I'm aware that the 7 month processing time is due soon (14 sept), but my partner and I are in a bit of a conundrum because we intended to travel urgently (on bridging visa B) 10 sept but some complications occurred - our only option is to wait for a grant. Any experience with passing the 28 day timeframe and when they would review the documents will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal experience, the 28 day timeframe has gone out of the Window.
> 
> Now i see a trend of 2 months from the last CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi,

I have received 2 requests from CO in 2019 for my application on 23 Jan 2019: one for healthcheck and PC on apr 12 and replied may 08, another on jun 18 for signing form 815 and replied on jun 18- same day.
Up to now, no update or anything ( more than 2 months passed).

From my understanding, it depends on the fact whether your documents have been checked or not before CO sent your request.

Just one point, from my personal observation on immitracker: because you are from canada and onshore, your documents may get some favors - your documents have been checked in advance before sending requests and the document required is just for admin matters ( I saw some guys got grants quite quickly after sending requested documents). 

Unlike my case, I am from a third-world country and offshore and it seems that checking process will only start when all the documents are supplied. 

Wish you luck.


----------



## asad.chem

Dear NB,

I have initiated the change of circumstances on 27th Aug-2019 regarding our 3rd baby born on 11th of this month. I have not received any message afterward. 

What will be the next step? Where will I update documents regarding my newborn at Immiaccount? And in how much time, they normally reply?

My details are in the signature... I have asked you several queries in the past... you might remember...


----------



## asad.chem

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have initiated the change of circumstances on 27th Aug-2019 regarding our 3rd baby born on 11th of this month. I have not received any message afterward.
> 
> What will be the next step? Where will I update documents regarding my newborn at Immiaccount? And in how much time, they normally reply?
> 
> My details are in the signature... I have asked you several queries in the past... you might remember...


Is anyone close to my Visa lodging date ... still waiting???


----------



## saurabhpluto

asad.chem said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> I have initiated the change of circumstances on 27th Aug-2019 regarding our 3rd baby born on 11th of this month. I have not received any message afterward.
> 
> What will be the next step? Where will I update documents regarding my newborn at Immiaccount? And in how much time, they normally reply?
> 
> My details are in the signature... I have asked you several queries in the past... you might remember...


I initiated this on 12th aug 2019 but haven't heard yet. 

Lodge date is 01/03/2019

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dododo

*CO Contact for POE ( proof of english for spouse )*

Hi All,

I got a query from CO as below, Although I provided all the details i.e Spouse letter from College on proof of English along with marksheet but confused what needs to be sent additional apart from this .


" You hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that required at least two years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English. Please provide Bachelor degree certificate and academic transcript."

Is it good to submit the marksheet and certificate again or appear for PTE ??

Please assist .


----------



## NB

dododo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a query from CO as below, Although I provided all the details i.e Spouse letter from College on proof of English along with marksheet but confused what needs to be sent additional apart from this .
> 
> 
> " You hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that required at least two years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English. Please provide Bachelor degree certificate and academic transcript."
> 
> Is it good to submit the marksheet and certificate again or appear for PTE ??
> 
> Please assist .


Just submit the marksheet, degree certificate and college letter again confirming that the course was entirely in English together with the period she studied and her name etc.

make sure to scan a fresh set of documents and then only upload after checking that they are all opening 

Cheers


----------



## pavva6608

dododo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I got a query from CO as below, Although I provided all the details i.e Spouse letter from College on proof of English along with marksheet but confused what needs to be sent additional apart from this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " You hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that required at least two years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English. Please provide Bachelor degree certificate and academic transcript."
> 
> 
> 
> Is it good to submit the marksheet and certificate again or appear for PTE ??
> 
> 
> 
> Please assist .




What's your visa lodgement date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Neither 189 nor 190 is moving at all since about 3 weeks.
While 489 is getting cleared steadily, CO teams are definetely working but only for 489 cases. 

This gap in grants for 189 and 190 very unusual and unlikely I believe. 
Does anybody knows any insider news about DHA abt this processing gap for 189/190 ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Navathej

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Neither 189 nor 190 is moving at all since about 3 weeks.
> While 489 is getting cleared steadily, CO teams are definetely working but only for 489 cases.
> 
> This gap in grants for 189 and 190 very unusual and unlikely I believe.
> Does anybody knows any insider news about DHA abt this processing gap for 189/190 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received



Any info you hear about the slowdown is just a speculation and nothing concrete about it.

New month new start, lets hope something gets moving. 

I'm now officially into the 8th month of my global processing time line and more than 2 months from previous CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llt9041

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Neither 189 nor 190 is moving at all since about 3 weeks.
> While 489 is getting cleared steadily, CO teams are definetely working but only for 489 cases.
> 
> This gap in grants for 189 and 190 very unusual and unlikely I believe.
> Does anybody knows any insider news about DHA abt this processing gap for 189/190 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


I'm anxiously waiting myself. According to Immitracker, there is some movement - just very few. 

From reading migration agency news, it seems like the 489 visa is getting replaced by 2 new visas (491 and 494) in November. Perhaps this is why they are rushing to get 489 cleared. 

I had assumed 189 case officers would stick to processing 189 applications rather than prioritise other subclasses. Regardless, I hope that they will at least stick to the processing time frame.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

llt9041 said:


> I'm anxiously waiting myself. According to Immitracker, there is some movement - just very few.
> 
> From reading migration agency news, it seems like the 489 visa is getting replaced by 2 new visas (491 and 494) in November. Perhaps this is why they are rushing to get 489 cleared.
> 
> I had assumed 189 case officers would stick to processing 189 applications rather than prioritise other subclasses. Regardless, I hope that they will at least stick to the processing time frame.


I had asked Iscah regarding the grants being so slow. Steven O'Neil from Iscah replied like this "I don’t see anything sinister in it, probably DHA are diverting resources to other visa categories.". So I think they might be diverting the resources to 489 to finish it off like you said.


----------



## llt9041

abhinavraiden123 said:


> I had asked Iscah regarding the grants being so slow. Steven O'Neil from Iscah replied like this "I don’t see anything sinister in it, probably DHA are diverting resources to other visa categories.". So I think they might be diverting the resources to 489 to finish it off like you said.


From Iscah Facebook page (please note this is probably regarding state nomination not DHA processing team): 

"Iscah Australian Migration
August 20 at 8:09 AM · 
*RDANI - NSW - 489 update from website*
---------------------------------------------------------

Applications Are Now Closed

Any applications received before applications were closed at 4pm on the 19th of August

will be assessed by the *3rd of September.*

We are processing received applications as quickly as possible and they will all be completed before the 3rd of September. We understand that awaiting the outcome of an assessment can be stressful, however applicants are asked to not contact our office about the progress of their application before the 26th of August, so that we can focus on assessing applications.

RDA Northern Inland will not be nominating for the 489 visa beyond the 3rd of September 2019.

The new Skilled Regional State Nominate visa sub-class 491 will commence on 16 November 2019.

The last day that invitated 489 visa applicants can lodge their application with the Department is 15 November 2019."

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## nelutla

llt9041 said:


> From Iscah Facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> "Iscah Australian Migration
> 
> August 20 at 8:09 AM ·
> 
> RDANI - NSW - 489 update from website
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Applications Are Now Closed
> 
> 
> 
> Any applications received before applications were closed at 4pm on the 19th of August
> 
> 
> 
> will be assessed by the *3rd of September.*
> 
> 
> 
> We are processing received applications as quickly as possible and they will all be completed before the 3rd of September. We understand that awaiting the outcome of an assessment can be stressful, however applicants are asked to not contact our office about the progress of their application before the 26th of August, so that we can focus on assessing applications.
> 
> 
> 
> RDA Northern Inland will not be nominating for the 489 visa beyond the 3rd of September 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> The new Skilled Regional State Nominate visa sub-class 491 will commence on 16 November 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> The last day that invitated 489 visa applicants can lodge their application with the Department is 15 November 2019."
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.




This mean they are going to start processing other sub class visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny1223

new waiting times

189: 8-9 months


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## pavva6608

sunny1223 said:


> new waiting times
> 
> 189: 8-9 months




So they are not going to touch March applications at least for a month from now. Let's get back to work  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vvinchurkar

Hi all,

Just wanted to pick your brain here. 
So I raised the EOI on 13th Sept 2017, which got picked in the year of 2018 in November month. I submitted the visa application will all the health check up and Pcc documents and visa fee and everything by December 13th 2018.

My application status is still at Received with no change at all, and the waiting time was 7-8 months which is coming to an end.

Anyone knows what's going on here and if there is anything I can do to get some information or speed it up.

I am from India applied for 261313 with EOI 70 point. Application is for me and my wife. 

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


PS : congratulations to others who have got the grant may we meet there in some way.


----------



## Navathej

vvinchurkar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pick your brain here.
> 
> So I raised the EOI on 13th Sept 2017, which got picked in the year of 2018 in November month. I submitted the visa application will all the health check up and Pcc documents and visa fee and everything by December 13th 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> My application status is still at Received with no change at all, and the waiting time was 7-8 months which is coming to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows what's going on here and if there is anything I can do to get some information or speed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I am from India applied for 261313 with EOI 70 point. Application is for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : congratulations to others who have got the grant may we meet there in some way.




The processing time line just changed to 9 months so you may need to wait for one more month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vvinchurkar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to pick your brain here.
> So I raised the EOI on 13th Sept 2017, which got picked in the year of 2018 in November month. I submitted the visa application will all the health check up and Pcc documents and visa fee and everything by December 13th 2018.
> 
> My application status is still at Received with no change at all, and the waiting time was 7-8 months which is coming to an end.
> 
> Anyone knows what's going on here and if there is anything I can do to get some information or speed it up.
> 
> I am from India applied for 261313 with EOI 70 point. Application is for me and my wife.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> PS : congratulations to others who have got the grant may we meet there in some way.


189/190 grants are being delayed presumably because manpower has been diverted for processing 489 visas which is ending soon

You will have to wait patiently
There is practically nothing you can do, which will expedite the grant 

Cheers


----------



## depthC123

Hit the 9 month mark today. 


_______________
ANZSCO: 233311
Lodgement date: 5/12/2018
CO Contact: 7/03/2019


----------



## Navathej

Well, looks like slowdown is a considerate effort ! 
https://www.theaustralian.com.au/na...TLtn99tSgV_1itUcAjBsLwKsa0eP8JOO0j1CumMEIMNMQ


----------



## k2rulz

vvinchurkar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pick your brain here.
> 
> So I raised the EOI on 13th Sept 2017, which got picked in the year of 2018 in November month. I submitted the visa application will all the health check up and Pcc documents and visa fee and everything by December 13th 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> My application status is still at Received with no change at all, and the waiting time was 7-8 months which is coming to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows what's going on here and if there is anything I can do to get some information or speed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I am from India applied for 261313 with EOI 70 point. Application is for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : congratulations to others who have got the grant may we meet there in some way.


Same case, lodged in November last week, crossed the 9 month mark yesterday, still the status is Received. God knows what's the hold up!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

depthC123 said:


> Hit the 9 month mark today.
> 
> 
> _______________
> ANZSCO: 233311
> Lodgement date: 5/12/2018
> CO Contact: 7/03/2019


Cheers, completed 9 months day before.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

k2rulz said:


> Cheers, completed 9 months day before.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


All those who crossed the 9 month mark can contact DHA on their feedback page and see what reply they get. 

For me their reply was 'It is just 8 months so still in the processing timeline, so just STFU' :doh:


----------



## OP2

It's better they shut down this program


----------



## llt9041

depthC123 said:


> Hit the 9 month mark today.
> 
> 
> _______________
> ANZSCO: 233311
> Lodgement date: 5/12/2018
> CO Contact: 7/03/2019


I had the impression that once applications are past processing times, they would entertain enquiries (through phone hotline I imagine)? That was the impression the operator gave me and will certainly call again when (and if) my application reaches that stage.

Just curious if anyone has tried?


----------



## NB

llt9041 said:


> I had the impression that once applications are past processing times, they would entertain enquiries (through phone hotline I imagine)? That was the impression the operator gave me and will certainly call again when (and if) my application reaches that stage.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried?


You can try all you want, no matter how many days, months, years have passed, the standard reply is that it’s under process, and we will give a note to the co that you had called

Cheers


----------



## k2rulz

Navathej said:


> All those who crossed the 9 month mark can contact DHA on their feedback page and see what reply they get.
> 
> 
> 
> For me their reply was 'It is just 8 months so still in the processing timeline, so just STFU' :doh:


Feedback page will give you a standard revert even if you chose "No" in enquiry about status. A call even would be of no help unless they need something from you for which you generally get a CO contact in the early stages of the application.

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

OP2 said:


> It's better they shut down this program


Indeed, waste of time n effort! You can look for other options in life..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

Anyone aware of the deadline for processing 489 visas please ? Just wanted to confirm the date so that we get an idea when they will start picking up 189 accordingly.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

k2rulz said:


> Anyone aware of the deadline for processing 489 visas please ? Just wanted to confirm the date so that we get an idea when they will start picking up 189 accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




There is no official word yet if that is the real cause of 189 hold up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## snappy

Hello,

I am new to this forum. I apologize in advance for any mistakes.
I applied for 189 with 75 points ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 26-Apr-2019.
Is there any chance of invitation and how long it may take?

Thanks


----------



## abhinavraiden123

snappy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I apologize in advance for any mistakes.
> I applied for 189 with 75 points ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 26-Apr-2019.
> Is there any chance of invitation and how long it may take?
> 
> Thanks


Short answer: You might get invited by next year(ISCAH prediction), but no one can say for sure since the intake has reduced drastically. It is better that you do NOT keep such expectations with the existing trend. I would suggest you to look at 190 instead of waiting for 189.


----------



## Navathej

k2rulz said:


> Anyone aware of the deadline for processing 489 visas please ? Just wanted to confirm the date so that we get an idea when they will start picking up 189 accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Most of the states have stopped intake of 489 applications.
Victoria is stopping tomorrow. 

Not sure how many applications are in pending and are currently being assessed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishwanath560

Hi All,
I am new to expat forum.this is my first post. 

Lodged visa application on 01-Sep-2019 for 189 for 261313-Software engineer with 80 points.was invited in july - 2019 round.
Uploaded all the docs including medical and PCC. 

Approximately How long does it take to get grant?

I hv been hearing news that now a days it is taking at least 1 year to get grant.


----------



## pavva6608

vishwanath560 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to expat forum.this is my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged visa application on 01-Sep-2019 for 189 for 261313-Software engineer with 80 points.was invited in july - 2019 round.
> 
> Uploaded all the docs including medical and PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately How long does it take to get grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I hv been hearing news that now a days it is taking at least 1 year to get grant.




People here are waiting since March 2019 and based the latest update at least a month or two more to get grants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

pavva6608 said:


> People here are waiting since March 2019 and based the latest update at least a month or two more to get grants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There are people without co contacts from nov & dec 2018 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavraiden123

Navathej said:


> There are people without co contacts from nov & dec 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope they finalize before we die of old age.


----------



## rabb da banda

abhinavraiden123 said:


> I hope they finalize before we die of old age.


hahaha.. Dont loose hope mate.. All is well.


----------



## hoandang

Wondering if the waiting time could ever go beyond 12 months?


----------



## llt9041

Navathej said:


> Most of the states have stopped intake of 489 applications.
> Victoria is stopping tomorrow.
> 
> Not sure how many applications are in pending and are currently being assessed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The standard processing time for the 489 visa is 10-15 months... From Immitracker it looks like they're going through February applications (similar to 189). A select few also managed to get CO contact within a few days of lodgement in August (not sure how accurate) but I'm certain they are working as hard as they can. 

Apparently the DHA will stop accepting visa applications for 489 in November. So maybe that's when things will be less hectic.. That said, I'm sure they are conscious that the 189 processing time is shorter in comparison to 489 so they should be able to work on it when they can. 

There are so many applications not tracked by Immitracker so lets hope there's actually more progress than we think.


----------



## zali10

Fellows, let us at least celebrate the new processing time of 8-9 months now!!!
Having lodged on 18 December, I hope they do not require all the medical, PCC etc after one year again!
I have witnessed expats coming on boats bear less stress that we have undergone with only 38 AUD humanitarian visa fee 
Cheers to them!


----------



## pavva6608

Navathej said:


> There are people without co contacts from nov & dec 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you talking about 189 or 190. I’m talking about 189. Most of the 189s cleared till February, there may be few exceptions but maximum applications were cleared or received a CO Contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

pavva6608 said:


> Are you talking about 189 or 190. I’m talking about 189. Most of the 189s cleared till February, there may be few exceptions but maximum applications were cleared or received a CO Contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm talking about 189. A quick review of immitracker gives the following numbers. 

-> out of 1550 total cases reported 61 cases from 2018 pending of which 21 cases with no CO contact, Most of them from Nov and Dec. We have active participants here in the forum from this group 
-> Out of 175 total cases in Jan 2019, 16 Co contacts and 5 No Co contacts pending. I'm one from this batch
-> Out of 136 total cases in Feb 2019, 35 Co contacts and 23 no CO contacts pending. 

Assuming only 10 % of cases get reported in tracker, extrapolate all the numbers by 10 times to arrive at approximate number of pending cases for 2018, and 2019 Jan & Feb.

Magic number - around 1500 odd cases pending approx

That is quite a considerable number.


----------



## Oarjon

Same here..

I guess new processing time of 8 to 9 months itself signifies that several applications from November-18 and December-18 are still to get finalized.
But who knows the actual truth.


----------



## k2rulz

Navathej said:


> I'm talking about 189. A quick review of immitracker gives the following numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> -> out of 1550 total cases reported 61 cases from 2018 pending of which 21 cases with no CO contact, Most of them from Nov and Dec. We have active participants here in the forum from this group
> 
> -> Out of 175 total cases in Jan 2019, 16 Co contacts and 5 No Co contacts pending. I'm one from this batch
> 
> -> Out of 136 total cases in Feb 2019, 35 Co contacts and 23 no CO contacts pending.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming only 10 % of cases get reported in tracker, extrapolate all the numbers by 10 times to arrive at approximate number of pending cases for 2018, and 2019 Jan & Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Magic number - around 1500 odd cases pending approx
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite a considerable number.


Did u get a CO Contact?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

k2rulz said:


> Did u get a CO Contact?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


yes couple of them in fact ! last one more than 2 months back 
You can check my timeline history in signature if you login the forum directly !


----------



## k2rulz

Hmm, well at least you know ur case is with someone. I know three other people in the forum who didn't even have that, rather no mode of communication. I think it will be sorted within 2 months. Hope for the best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aarpriase

Navathej said:


> I'm talking about 189. A quick review of immitracker gives the following numbers.
> 
> -> out of 1550 total cases reported 61 cases from 2018 pending of which 21 cases with no CO contact, Most of them from Nov and Dec. We have active participants here in the forum from this group
> -> Out of 175 total cases in Jan 2019, 16 Co contacts and 5 No Co contacts pending. I'm one from this batch
> -> Out of 136 total cases in Feb 2019, 35 Co contacts and 23 no CO contacts pending.
> 
> Assuming only 10 % of cases get reported in tracker, extrapolate all the numbers by 10 times to arrive at approximate number of pending cases for 2018, and 2019 Jan & Feb.
> 
> Magic number - around 1500 odd cases pending approx
> 
> That is quite a considerable number.


Just to add here ..I think above numbers do not include Inactive cases on immitracker. There are 85 cases from Jan 2019 and 75 from Feb 2019 which are either in Co Contact or Lodged status. Some of them may have got grants but they have not updated the status on immitracker and hence auto marked as Inactive.


----------



## Amsyed

Hey there guys, even iam yet to receive first CO contact. I have lodged 189 on JAN 9. Blessed with a baby in May, uploaded all baby’s documents in June. Ever since then Waiting for CO contact.
I knw couple of frnds from other greoup lodged 190 in dec and yet to receive grants.


----------



## zali10

I have a query that may require experienced members of the thread to help with, please. 
My wife and I already applied for 189 in December 2018, me as main applicant. Now we expect a baby, if not earlier, in March 2019. Our medical expiry will be one year in December 2019. The question is if they ask us to redo medical assessments after December to issue the visa, probably the medical center avoids doing it for my wife because of X-ray effects on the pregnant woman; therefore, whether I may request the officer to accept my medical and issue my visa first so that the baby will be automatically a citizen, or they have to issue both main applicant and dependant visas always together. 
I believe this is a critical issue and would like to know if there is any previous precedent in the forum, please.
Best regards.


----------



## Navathej

zali10 said:


> I have a query that may require experienced members of the thread to help with, please.
> 
> My wife and I already applied for 189 in December 2018, me as main applicant. Now we expect a baby, if not earlier, in March 2019. Our medical expiry will be one year in December 2019. The question is if they ask us to redo medical assessments after December to issue the visa, probably the medical center avoids doing it for my wife because of X-ray effects on the pregnant woman; therefore, whether I may request the officer to accept my medical and issue my visa first so that the baby will be automatically a citizen, or they have to issue both main applicant and dependant visas always together.
> 
> I believe this is a critical issue and would like to know if there is any previous precedent in the forum, please.
> 
> Best regards.



If the application has 2 members then medicals for both have to be cleared for application processing. Partial processing will not be done

And if you are expecting a baby then you have to declare and submit a change in circumstances form. 
CO will keep a hold on your application till the baby birth and then start the processing after you add your baby also to the application 

This will delay your processing but is the best forward. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wewake17

The current trend shows 8-9 months for 189 processing. 
That leads us all who have applied in March to November / December timeframe. 
Does that mean we will now be covered and assessed based on new visa changes? If yes, how is that affecting 189 point tested stream? 

Or is it going to affect only the invites to be sent starting November and all previous invites and applications will be treated in the order it was recieved and processed? 

Can someone throw some light?


----------



## NB

wewake17 said:


> The current trend shows 8-9 months for 189 processing.
> That leads us all who have applied in March to November / December timeframe.
> Does that mean we will now be covered and assessed based on new visa changes? If yes, how is that affecting 189 point tested stream?
> 
> Or is it going to affect only the invites to be sent starting November and all previous invites and applications will be treated in the order it was recieved and processed?
> 
> Can someone throw some light?


Those who are already invited will not be affected by the new points changes
They Will continue to be processed as earlier

Cheers


----------



## wewake17

Thanks NB. (Y)


----------



## farhan125

Hi, 

It was noticed lately that there is almost no movement in grants for 189. Is this normal or there is some thing wrong. 
My case is being processed since 7th of Jan 2019 and I have got two CO contacts the last one for the latest police clearance certificates. I have provided them the details since 18th of June.

Should I expect a grant any time soon or it might take several more months. Please advise. 

Regards


----------



## Navathej

farhan125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was noticed lately that there is almost no movement in grants for 189. Is this normal or there is some thing wrong.
> My case is being processed since 7th of Jan 2019 and I have got two CO contacts the last one for the latest police clearance certificates. I have provided them the details since 18th of June.
> 
> Should I expect a grant any time soon or it might take several more months. Please advise.
> 
> Regards



The last 2-3 pages of comments in this forum is about the same exact topic.

I would recommend you go through the comments to get a better understanding 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NearCool

farhan125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was noticed lately that there is almost no movement in grants for 189. Is this normal or there is some thing wrong.
> My case is being processed since 7th of Jan 2019 and I have got two CO contacts the last one for the latest police clearance certificates. I have provided them the details since 18th of June.
> 
> Should I expect a grant any time soon or it might take several more months. Please advise.
> 
> Regards


I have a similar situation here.
My case was processed on 12th Jan, contacted by co in April, and June.
Submitted everything and still waiting here...


----------



## abhiaus

Can you please let me know if you have any basis of saying this that it will get resolved in 2 months time .



k2rulz said:


> Hmm, well at least you know ur case is with someone. I know three other people in the forum who didn't even have that, rather no mode of communication. I think it will be sorted within 2 months. Hope for the best
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

Amsyed said:


> Hey there guys, even iam yet to receive first CO contact. I have lodged 189 on JAN 9. Blessed with a baby in May, uploaded all babyâ€™️s documents in June. Ever since then Waiting for CO contact.
> I knw couple of frnds from other greoup lodged 190 in dec and yet to receive grants.


Same situation bro for me as well, I applied on 8th Jan'19 updated with Indian PCC on 19th Jan'19. I have not even received CO contact since than application status is in Received status. What is your status at present moment in Immi website ?


----------



## sanjeevTewari

*EPT increased for 189.*

Hi, 

There is an updated in my PR (189) application page. Earlier the Estimated Processing Time (EPT) was 7 to 8 months. Now it has been updated to 8 to 9 Months.
I don't know what's in store for 189 applicants. Seems to be waste of money and effort.


----------



## sky1988

sanjeevTewari said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is an updated in my PR (189) application page. Earlier the Estimated Processing Time (EPT) was 7 to 8 months. Now it has been updated to 8 to 9 Months.
> I don't know what's in store for 189 applicants. Seems to be waste of money and effort.


Just go through past 3-4 pages of this thread and you will know how other applicants too are waiting. As of now nobody knows what is happening with 189 processing. There have been just speculations on this delay. Unfortunately, we applicants can't do much about it.


----------



## manu14143

sanjeevTewari said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> There is an updated in my PR (189) application page. Earlier the Estimated Processing Time (EPT) was 7 to 8 months. Now it has been updated to 8 to 9 Months.
> 
> I don't know what's in store for 189 applicants. Seems to be waste of money and effort.


At the moment,190 is being processed and it had its wait time reduced to 9-13 months from 10-15.

Also 190 is lagging behind 189 now by a month. Jan 3rd week applications are being processed.

So I am guessing they would let 190 catch up to 189 (which is in 3rd week of Feb) and then start things together.

This would explain the reason for the increase of the processing timelines by a month.

But that's just me.

Regards,
Manu.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sanjeevTewari said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is an updated in my PR (189) application page. Earlier the Estimated Processing Time (EPT) was 7 to 8 months. Now it has been updated to 8 to 9 Months.
> I don't know what's in store for 189 applicants. Seems to be waste of money and effort.


Applicants are desperate to get an invite, and you are lucky enough to get an invite yet you are complaining about the delay in grant

Most delays in grants are due to the lack of solid evidence from the applicants themselves 

Cheers


----------



## k2rulz

If u do the math, they will be issuing new visas in November which is 2 months from now, hence any pending 189 applications should be ideally decision ready before this timeline. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiwary.r

NB, 
that’s a ridiculous analogy! Every one here has been through that phase of getting an invite. And we all have seen and experienced that kind of desperation . But then it doesnot mean we should not be desperate to get the Grant after waiting for so long. Also, the desperation in getting the grant is highly motivated due to the long processing time which used to be much less in the past!
People who are waiting to get grant are in a catch 22 situation wherein they are always postponing their future plans based on the delay of this grant! 
Your comment in this regard was uncalled for. I hope you understand ! 
Cheers


----------



## ksharma36

*Nov Updates*

Hi Team,

Requesting help from folks who are in the process of immigration or have already got the grant. I have few questions in my mind since i am pretty new to this immigration world. So i dont know what immitracker is and how you guys are keeping up with the updates. I rely on Google and recently got to know that there are some changes which would be in effect from Nov 2019. These are the two updates which can boost the points for my application.

Update 1 - Entitled for 5 points if your spouse clears with basic English i.e. PTE = 65 Points in each band. 

Update 2 - Skilled Spouse. I guess additional 5 or 10 points. 

Before i ask my questions here is how my application looks like:

1 - Age - 30 points
2 - Edu - 15 Points
3 - PTE - 20 Points
4 - ACS - 05 Points (additional 05 points on 1st Jan provided i stay with the same firm, same level)
5 - EOI - May 2019

Total = 70 for 189 & 75 for 190

I initiated my EOI in May. Now as per the updates which are floating around i have few questions:

Q.1 - What is the average timelines just to get the invite with my current score ? I know you cannot predict this however any rough estimate can help me take my future decisions like changing my job. 

Q.2 - If i get 05 points for Language and 10 Points for Skilled Spouse along with my 05 points (on 1st Jan 2020). It would bring my application from 70 (189) to 90 Points by Jan 2020. 

What timelines am i looking at post these updates ? Cause i am seeing folks waiting for Grant whose applications are picked in Jan. And here i am waiting to see an invite  

Q.3 - My wife is from Finance and i am from IT. Post NOV Update, would I be entitled for skilled spouse points even if she is from a different job code ? Or is it have to be in IT only to claim those points ?

Any suggestions, pointers, rough estimate can help me and my family to make certain decisions which are at hand. 

Looking forward to hear from you all. 

Regards
Karan Sharma


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Requesting help from folks who are in the process of immigration or have already got the grant. I have few questions in my mind since i am pretty new to this immigration world. So i dont know what immitracker is and how you guys are keeping up with the updates. I rely on Google and recently got to know that there are some changes which would be in effect from Nov 2019. These are the two updates which can boost the points for my application.
> 
> Update 1 - Entitled for 5 points if your spouse clears with basic English i.e. PTE = 65 Points in each band.
> 
> Update 2 - Skilled Spouse. I guess additional 5 or 10 points.
> 
> Before i ask my questions here is how my application looks like:
> 
> 1 - Age - 30 points
> 2 - Edu - 15 Points
> 3 - PTE - 20 Points
> 4 - ACS - 05 Points (additional 05 points on 1st Jan provided i stay with the same firm, same level)
> 5 - EOI - May 2019
> 
> Total = 70 for 189 & 75 for 190
> 
> I initiated my EOI in May. Now as per the updates which are floating around i have few questions:
> 
> Q.1 - What is the average timelines just to get the invite with my current score ? I know you cannot predict this however any rough estimate can help me take my future decisions like changing my job.
> 
> Q.2 - If i get 05 points for Language and 10 Points for Skilled Spouse along with my 05 points (on 1st Jan 2020). It would bring my application from 70 (189) to 90 Points by Jan 2020.
> 
> What timelines am i looking at post these updates ? Cause i am seeing folks waiting for Grant whose applications are picked in Jan. And here i am waiting to see an invite
> 
> Q.3 - My wife is from Finance and i am from IT. Post NOV Update, would I be entitled for skilled spouse points even if she is from a different job code ? Or is it have to be in IT only to claim those points ?
> 
> Any suggestions, pointers, rough estimate can help me and my family to make certain decisions which are at hand.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Regards
> Karan Sharma


Give yours and spouse Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## Bamf

I’m with you on this. I got CO contact in April and responded same time. It’s been what 5 months since. Of course it’s expected one would feel desperate and helpless. Lots of plans on hold. Lease expiring and in my country you pay for a year up front. Kids are about to go back to school. Private schools cost a lot of money here, should I pay the fees or not? Knowing we could be out in a month or less if the grant comes. So yea it’s a desperate situation not helped by lack of information on the application.


----------



## ksharma36

NB said:


> Give yours and spouse Anzsco codes
> 
> Cheers


Mine is

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Wife:

221111 Accountant (General)


----------



## ksharma36

Bamf said:


> I’m with you on this. I got CO contact in April and responded same time. It’s been what 5 months since. Of course it’s expected one would feel desperate and helpless. Lots of plans on hold. Lease expiring and in my country you pay for a year up front. Kids are about to go back to school. Private schools cost a lot of money here, should I pay the fees or not? Knowing we could be out in a month or less if the grant comes. So yea it’s a desperate situation not helped by lack of information on the application.


Exactly,

I am ready to wait, all i am trying to figure out is the tentative timelines. Accordingly we can make decisions.


----------



## Bamf

ksharma36 I think a good place to get a fair idea when you might get drawn is Iscah. Check them out. They usually put out projections monthly. Also about earning partner points, you earn 10 points if your partner is under 45, competent English and is on the same skills list as you and is part of the application. She doesn’t need to be same occupation as you. But if your partner isn’t on same skills list(MLTSSL) then you only earn 5 points. Provided competent English and under 45.


----------



## NB

ksharma36 said:


> Mine is
> 
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> Wife:
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)


As long as she gets a positive assessment, and competent English you can claim points 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

Bamf said:


> I’m with you on this. I got CO contact in April and responded same time. It’s been what 5 months since. Of course it’s expected one would feel desperate and helpless. Lots of plans on hold. Lease expiring and in my country you pay for a year up front. Kids are about to go back to school. Private schools cost a lot of money here, should I pay the fees or not? Knowing we could be out in a month or less if the grant comes. So yea it’s a desperate situation not helped by lack of information on the application.


What is your occupation code?


----------



## abhiaus

Someone please help advise on my case, 

1. I had applied for 189 visa on 8th Jan and still waiting with no CO contact, status in Immi aacount is showing received since then. For my previous company which was abroad experience, I got my reference letter signed by my Senior colleague instead of my manager as my manager was not at all supportive and I was sure understanding I am willing to migrate he won't have supported me. I got my reference letter signed by senior. Now DIBP has send verification email to HR with scan copy of that letter asking if signature is by authorized person and they are not supporting. As I left this company 1 year before now my previous HR is saying we cannot respond say that this is authorized person who signed as he was not my manager. They are saying we will not respond.
Can someone advise me what will happen in this scenario?? What DIBP will do next if they don't receive any input from previous company HR. Will they contact the person who signed R&R letter OR they will contact me?

2. Why DIBP has send verification email on only my previous company reference letter and not for present employer as I am regularly checking with them for any verification email. But they have not received anything yet. Please advise. How it works ??


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Someone please help advise on my case,
> 
> 1. I had applied for 189 visa on 8th Jan and still waiting with no CO contact, status in Immi aacount is showing received since then. For my previous company which was abroad experience, I got my reference letter signed by my Senior colleague instead of my manager as my manager was not at all supportive and I was sure understanding I am willing to migrate he won't have supported me. I got my reference letter signed by senior. Now DIBP has send verification email to HR with scan copy of that letter asking if signature is by authorized person and they are not supporting. As I left this company 1 year before now my previous HR is saying we cannot respond say that this is authorized person who signed as he was not my manager. They are saying we will not respond.
> Can someone advise me what will happen in this scenario?? What DIBP will do next if they don't receive any input from previous company HR. Will they contact the person who signed R&R letter OR they will contact me?
> 
> 2. Why DIBP has send verification email on only my previous company reference letter and not for present employer as I am regularly checking with them for any verification email. But they have not received anything yet. Please advise. How it works ??


1. If you are getting a reference letter, you should have made sure that you are getting it signed through a proper process and channel
Anyways what’s done is done 
If the company does not respond, in all likelihood, the co will issue a NJL( Natural justice letter) asking your explanation 
The chances of them contacting someone else are low
But one thing I don’t understand and looks fishy
Why would the hr be bothered if you migrate or not when you have already left the company 

2. The co is free To decide which of the employment he wants to get verified 
It can be all, none or any

You have to wait patiently till you get any communication from the CO
In the meantime try to convince the HR to respond favourably 

Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985

190 started moving along with 489.

189 is completely stalled, Has 189 lost its shine or DHA don’t care at all for 189 applications.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## pawan1

abhiaus said:


> Someone please help advise on my case,
> 
> 1. I had applied for 189 visa on 8th Jan and still waiting with no CO contact, status in Immi aacount is showing received since then. For my previous company which was abroad experience, I got my reference letter signed by my Senior colleague instead of my manager as my manager was not at all supportive and I was sure understanding I am willing to migrate he won't have supported me. I got my reference letter signed by senior. Now DIBP has send verification email to HR with scan copy of that letter asking if signature is by authorized person and they are not supporting. As I left this company 1 year before now my previous HR is saying we cannot respond say that this is authorized person who signed as he was not my manager. They are saying we will not respond.
> Can someone advise me what will happen in this scenario?? What DIBP will do next if they don't receive any input from previous company HR. Will they contact the person who signed R&R letter OR they will contact me?
> 
> 2. Why DIBP has send verification email on only my previous company reference letter and not for present employer as I am regularly checking with them for any verification email. But they have not received anything yet. Please advise. How it works ??


1. Did you submitted any other evidence for your previous employment, like bank statements, Tax Statements etc?


----------



## Patrickbatman01

Hi guys,

I am new here. I just filed my 189 EOI. I have a question regarding Date of Effect, how does this work? I am planning on updating my EOI with 5 extra points in December, so when I update points, will my DOE resets? Is it basically like submitting a new EOI? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sczachariah

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new here. I just filed my 189 EOI. I have a question regarding Date of Effect, how does this work? I am planning on updating my EOI with 5 extra points in December, so when I update points, will my DOE resets? Is it basically like submitting a new EOI? Thanks in advance.




Hi,

Yes DOE will change.


----------



## abhiaus

pawan1 said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help advise on my case,
> 
> 1. I had applied for 189 visa on 8th Jan and still waiting with no CO contact, status in Immi aacount is showing received since then. For my previous company which was abroad experience, I got my reference letter signed by my Senior colleague instead of my manager as my manager was not at all supportive and I was sure understanding I am willing to migrate he won't have supported me. I got my reference letter signed by senior. Now DIBP has send verification email to HR with scan copy of that letter asking if signature is by authorized person and they are not supporting. As I left this company 1 year before now my previous HR is saying we cannot respond say that this is authorized person who signed as he was not my manager. They are saying we will not respond.
> Can someone advise me what will happen in this scenario?? What DIBP will do next if they don't receive any input from previous company HR. Will they contact the person who signed R&R letter OR they will contact me?
> 
> 2. Why DIBP has send verification email on only my previous company reference letter and not for present employer as I am regularly checking with them for any verification email. But they have not received anything yet. Please advise. How it works ??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Did you submitted any other evidence for your previous employment, like bank statements, Tax Statements etc?
Click to expand...

Yes, I have submitted documents such as :
1. Reference letter
2. Service letter
3. Salary slip
4. Bank statement for complete 2 years
5. Application form filled by Company for Ministry of Manpower which shows I worked as Electrical engineer
6. Stamp Visa on passport with English translation

Please advise if these documents are sufficient as per requirement?


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Yes, I have submitted documents such as :
> 1. Reference letter
> 2. Service letter
> 3. Salary slip
> 4. Bank statement for complete 2 years
> 5. Application form filled by Company for Ministry of Manpower which shows I worked as Electrical engineer
> 6. Stamp Visa on passport with English translation
> 
> Please advise if these documents are sufficient as per requirement?


Normally with such strong evidence, the CO would not have gone for employment verification 
But somehow or the other, he still had some doubts and has decided to get this employment verified, 
CO has the powers to ask for the same, irrespective of what evidence you may have given 
Once he has asked for the verification, it will be taken to it’s logical end
It will probably not be abandoned midway
However, there are many instances even though the employer turned hostile during verification, the grant was given

So you have to wait patiently for the CO to get in touch with you 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

NB said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have submitted documents such as :
> 1. Reference letter
> 2. Service letter
> 3. Salary slip
> 4. Bank statement for complete 2 years
> 5. Application form filled by Company for Ministry of Manpower which shows I worked as Electrical engineer
> 6. Stamp Visa on passport with English translation
> 
> Please advise if these documents are sufficient as per requirement?
> 
> 
> 
> Normally with such strong evidence, the CO would not have gone for employment verification
> But somehow or the other, he still had some doubts and has decided to get this employment verified,
> CO has the powers to ask for the same, irrespective of what evidence you may have given
> Once he has asked for the verification, it will be taken to it’s logical end
> It will probably not be abandoned midway
> However, there are many instances even though the employer turned hostile during verification, the grant was given
> 
> So you have to wait patiently for the CO to get in touch with you
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks NB that gives me some confidence at least., few more queries to make ready myself for tomorrow:
1. Can you tell me I have one more proof of employment which I can provide to DIBP for same company that I worked as Electrical Engineer i.e., the country I worked in, Country's Ministry of Manpower website anyone can access the details of employee by just putting his resident card or civil number and DOB details, it will show what was the duration of work, company name, visa type- Electrical Engineer, salary details.. Will it act as additional proof for DIBP let us say if they ask me for anything additional.?

2. Also, what other things I can produce to confirm them for my employment in that company.?

3. Or is it like they will only believe if I my HR gives response to them??

4. Can I make ready reference letter notarized from India , from past employees of same company who worked with me during that tenure?


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Thanks NB that gives me some confidence at least., few more queries to make ready myself for tomorrow:
> 1. Can you tell me I have one more proof of employment which I can provide to DIBP for same company that I worked as Electrical Engineer i.e., the country I worked in, Country's Ministry of Manpower website anyone can access the details of employee by just putting his resident card or civil number and DOB details, it will show what was the duration of work, company name, visa type- Electrical Engineer, salary details.. Will it act as additional proof for DIBP let us say if they ask me for anything additional.?
> 
> 2. Also, what other things I can produce to confirm them for my employment in that company.?
> 
> 3. Or is it like they will only believe if I my HR gives response to them??
> 
> 4. Can I make ready reference letter notarized from India , from past employees of same company who worked with me during that tenure?


1. That’s a very good idea- Do that if contacted
2. You know what other evidence you can give
3. The company response will carry a lot of weight. Try to get it
4. They are called SD. No harm in getting them done and keep ready 

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

NB said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NB that gives me some confidence at least., few more queries to make ready myself for tomorrow:
> 1. Can you tell me I have one more proof of employment which I can provide to DIBP for same company that I worked as Electrical Engineer i.e., the country I worked in, Country's Ministry of Manpower website anyone can access the details of employee by just putting his resident card or civil number and DOB details, it will show what was the duration of work, company name, visa type- Electrical Engineer, salary details.. Will it act as additional proof for DIBP let us say if they ask me for anything additional.?
> 
> 2. Also, what other things I can produce to confirm them for my employment in that company.?
> 
> 3. Or is it like they will only believe if I my HR gives response to them??
> 
> 4. Can I make ready reference letter notarized from India , from past employees of same company who worked with me during that tenure?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That’s a very good idea- Do that if contacted
> 2. You know what other evidence you can give
> 3. The company response will carry a lot of weight. Try to get it
> 4. They are called SD. No harm in getting them done and keep ready
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks NB!!
Will keep these ready!!
But can it happen that CO contact me that they have not received any response from my HR, they ask me to proof employment Or just like that DIBP issues NJL??

It's been now more than 8 months since I applied for 189 and more than 4 months when they did verification with previous company what I came to know from my internal sources.


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Thanks NB!!
> Will keep these ready!!
> But can it happen that CO contact me that they have not received any response from my HR, they ask me to proof employment Or just like that DIBP issues NJL??
> 
> It's been now more than 8 months since I applied for 189 and more than 4 months when they did verification with previous company what I came to know from my internal sources.


NJL is asking you to give your side of the story

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

[/QUOTE]
NJL is asking you to give your side of the story

Cheers[/QUOTE]

However I have read it on expat forum if someone gets NJL, there is only 5% chance of getting Grant otherwise it is a ban from DIBP. Do you have any information on this or anyone of you known friends have replied for NJL and got grant !
Also, they say if you have to reply to NJL you will have to hire Mara agent than only you can stand a chance as Mara agent can only present the case by doing in-depth analysis of specific cases. ?


----------



## abhiaus

NJL is asking you to give your side of the story

Cheers[/QUOTE]

However


----------



## abhiaus

Dear all expert on the forum, 

I need your support, I have read it on expat forum if someone gets NJL, there is only 5% chance of getting Grant otherwise it is a ban from DIBP. 

Anyone of you or your known friends can you please update the case story for NJL reply from applicant and what was the outcome. Please I need support from everyone who have faced NJL or known of this scenario. Please support.
Thank you in advance !


----------



## kvraghavaiah

rabb da banda said:


> hahaha.. Dont loose hope mate.. All is well.


But this kind of reckless and criminal treatment of the skill select applicants and visa applicants is not excusable for Australia. How can some one be kept waiting for some more years, after applicants already waiting for years to get invite? 3 years of time spent in Australia application is 10% of the professional life of a person. They cannot keep that much time in risk and un-decisive state.


----------



## manu14143

abhiaus said:


> Dear all expert on the forum,
> 
> I need your support, I have read it on expat forum if someone gets NJL, there is only 5% chance of getting Grant otherwise it is a ban from DIBP.
> 
> Anyone of you or your known friends can you please update the case story for NJL reply from applicant and what was the outcome. Please I need support from everyone who have faced NJL or known of this scenario. Please support.
> Thank you in advance !


May I know what an NJL means....?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## berriberri

abhiaus said:


> Dear all expert on the forum,
> 
> I need your support, I have read it on expat forum if someone gets NJL, there is only 5% chance of getting Grant otherwise it is a ban from DIBP.
> 
> Anyone of you or your known friends can you please update the case story for NJL reply from applicant and what was the outcome. Please I need support from everyone who have faced NJL or known of this scenario. Please support.
> Thank you in advance !


did you get NJL or are you just freaking out?
Come back with more details on your own case. If your employment is genuine even if the verification went sour with HR, they will not issue NJL. This is for ppl who obviously caught red handed lying about their tasks, position or even employment - lot of people caught with fraudulent employment references signed by their friends/family companies or sometimes bought (dont ask me how! dont know how is that possible but it was done in some asian countries).

So chill and wait for your case to be settled.


----------



## Ksvr

I think the whole immigration department busy with 489 visas. as their priority is with regional visas.


----------



## abhiaus

berriberri said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all expert on the forum,
> 
> I need your support, I have read it on expat forum if someone gets NJL, there is only 5% chance of getting Grant otherwise it is a ban from DIBP.
> 
> Anyone of you or your known friends can you please update the case story for NJL reply from applicant and what was the outcome. Please I need support from everyone who have faced NJL or known of this scenario. Please support.
> Thank you in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> did you get NJL or are you just freaking out?
> Come back with more details on your own case. If your employment is genuine even if the verification went sour with HR, they will not issue NJL. This is for ppl who obviously caught red handed lying about their tasks, position or even employment - lot of people caught with fraudulent employment references signed by their friends/family companies or sometimes bought (dont ask me how! dont know how is that possible but it was done in some asian countries).
> 
> So chill and wait for your case to be settled.
Click to expand...

I haven't received the NJL but after going through so many stories on this forum, in the same scenario which I am in, with no CO contact for more than 8 months, no further documentation asked, people directly got NJL in case HR verification went sour or they didn't respond at all. I had to be prepared for the worst as DIBP gives only 28 days to respond after keept me waiting for more than 8 months. 

My employment is genuine and I have worked in that company nearly completing 2 years in total, as a proof I have given everything including third party documents I could to proof my employment in the foreign country, Stamped bank statements with salary credit, ministry of manpower document filled by my company which shows I joined company on Electrical Engineer visa which I could gather somehow from HR, even Visa stamp of entry and exist on passport.
I don't understand what more can be given thats why I am concerned so that if something has to be arranged I will arrange now.
As told by experts, they are highly unlikely chance of DIBP to contact someone else for verification , they will issue NJL to hear my side of story. If my story doesn't fit in their answer criteria, that it's gone from me after putting 2 years of continuous hard work and patiently waiting.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abhiaus said:


> I haven't received the NJL but after going through so many stories on this forum, in the same scenario which I am in, with no CO contact for more than 8 months, no further documentation asked, people directly got NJL in case HR verification went sour or they didn't respond at all. I had to be prepared for the worst as DIBP gives only 28 days to respond after keept me waiting for more than 8 months.
> 
> My employment is genuine and I have worked in that company nearly completing 2 years in total, as a proof I have given everything including third party documents I could to proof my employment in the foreign country, Stamped bank statements with salary credit, ministry of manpower document filled by my company which shows I joined company on Electrical Engineer visa which I could gather somehow from HR, even Visa stamp of entry and exist on passport.
> I don't understand what more can be given thats why I am concerned so that if something has to be arranged I will arrange now.
> As told by experts, they are highly unlikely chance of DIBP to contact someone else for verification , they will issue NJL to hear my side of story. If my story doesn't fit in their answer criteria, that it's gone from me after putting 2 years of continuous hard work and patiently waiting.


You are well within the processing timelines so I wouldn't worry too much if it is the delay in getting a grant that is triggering your anxiety. 

Otherwise - I would list out all the bits and bobs of evidence you have versus what is recommended on the DHA website, e.g. employment reference letter on company letterhead / payslips / tax return. If there is anything missing, just kick start the process to add the missing bits now. 

My game plan for a NJL would be to have a list of reputable MARA agents on hand to partner with asap in case it comes to that.


----------



## abhiaus

PrettyIsotonic said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received the NJL but after going through so many stories on this forum, in the same scenario which I am in, with no CO contact for more than 8 months, no further documentation asked, people directly got NJL in case HR verification went sour or they didn't respond at all. I had to be prepared for the worst as DIBP gives only 28 days to respond after keept me waiting for more than 8 months.
> 
> My employment is genuine and I have worked in that company nearly completing 2 years in total, as a proof I have given everything including third party documents I could to proof my employment in the foreign country, Stamped bank statements with salary credit, ministry of manpower document filled by my company which shows I joined company on Electrical Engineer visa which I could gather somehow from HR, even Visa stamp of entry and exist on passport.
> I don't understand what more can be given thats why I am concerned so that if something has to be arranged I will arrange now.
> As told by experts, they are highly unlikely chance of DIBP to contact someone else for verification , they will issue NJL to hear my side of story. If my story doesn't fit in their answer criteria, that it's gone from me after putting 2 years of continuous hard work and patiently waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> You are well within the processing timelines so I wouldn't worry too much if it is the delay in getting a grant that is triggering your anxiety.
> 
> Otherwise - I would list out all the bits and bobs of evidence you have versus what is recommended on the DHA website, e.g. employment reference letter on company letterhead / payslips / tax return. If there is anything missing, just kick start the process to add the missing bits now.
> 
> My game plan for a NJL would be to have a list of reputable MARA agents on hand to partner with asap in case it comes to that.
Click to expand...

I am also looking for some good Mara agent so that if I require I can be ready for their help..please suggest me someone if you know already


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abhiaus said:


> I am also looking for some good Mara agent so that if I require I can be ready for their help..please suggest me someone if you know already


Would recommend:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/

We used them for the partner segment of our PR application and they were excellent - affordable, responsive, and extremely professional (they were very happy to explain things to us and entertain questions patiently).


----------



## Bradshaw123

Hi Everyone, I am very new to this forum and just got the below email yesterday. But my immi application is still in "received" state only with no CO contact for the last 5.5 months. Can someone please help me with this situation ? I called in the immi helpdesk and they just said its still in process and you can reach out to skillselect for anymore info.

Application submit date was 24th April 2019 and my EOI is just 6 months old.

10 Sep 2019

Dear XXXX

Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.

Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
You have been granted a visa
You have been refused a visa
You have withdrawn a visa application
You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Home Affairs
As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.


----------



## Ksvr

Bradshaw123 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am very new to this forum and just got the below email yesterday. But my immi application is still in "received" state only with no CO contact for the last 5.5 months. Can someone please help me with this situation ? I called in the immi helpdesk and they just said its still in process and you can reach out to skillselect for anymore info.
> 
> Application submit date was 24th April 2019 and my EOI is just 6 months old.
> 
> 10 Sep 2019
> 
> Dear XXXX
> 
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> 
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> You have been granted a visa
> You have been refused a visa
> You have withdrawn a visa application
> You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Home Affairs
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.


Can u clearly explain with timelines .. becoz it is really unclear whether u got invite yesterday or there is no invite at all.. Just explain which visa (189/190/489..) u applied and what r ur points and u got invite or still in submit state along with dates..


----------



## berriberri

Bradshaw123 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am very new to this forum and just got the below email yesterday. But my immi application is still in "received" state only with no CO contact for the last 5.5 months. Can someone please help me with this situation ? I called in the immi helpdesk and they just said its still in process and you can reach out to skillselect for anymore info.
> 
> Application submit date was 24th April 2019 and my EOI is just 6 months old.
> 
> 10 Sep 2019
> 
> Dear XXXX
> 
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> 
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> You have been granted a visa
> You have been refused a visa
> You have withdrawn a visa application
> You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Home Affairs
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.


looks like you had a dormant EOI still living out there!


----------



## Bradshaw123

Ksvr said:


> Can u clearly explain with timelines .. becoz it is really unclear whether u got invite yesterday or there is no invite at all.. Just explain which visa (189/190/489..) u applied and what r ur points and u got invite or still in submit state along with dates..


Applied for 189. Submitted EOI on March 8, Invite on March 11 and Lodge application on 24th April. Its received since then, but got the above mail for EOI cease since yesterday. I had no CO contact since I lodged my application. My points are 80 and job code is 263111 - Network engineer.


----------



## Ksvr

Bradshaw123 said:


> Applied for 189. Submitted EOI on March 8, Invite on March 11 and Lodge application on 24th April. Its received since then, but got the above mail for EOI cease since yesterday. I had no CO contact since I lodged my application. My points are 80 and job code is 263111 - Network engineer.


strange.. usually, once a person got invite his/her EOI is frozen and no amend or action allowed on it. But this seems very different scenario, try to write to skill select, they might help you with this.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bradshaw123 said:


> Applied for 189. Submitted EOI on March 8, Invite on March 11 and Lodge application on 24th April. Its received since then, but got the above mail for EOI cease since yesterday. I had no CO contact since I lodged my application. My points are 80 and job code is 263111 - Network engineer.


Have you tried logging into Immiaccount and checking if your visa was granted? (in case you missed any email saying so).

When I got a SkillSelect invite my EOI was suspended, and then when my visa was granted my EOI was removed from the SkillSelect system - and it both cases I got an email confirming so.


----------



## depthC123

1. Would going on vacation to another country add to the processing time of a 189 visa? 

2. Would a tourist visa rejection (of another country) have a detrimental effect on an underprocess 189 visa application ?


----------



## NB

depthC123 said:


> 1. Would going on vacation to another country add to the processing time of a 189 visa?
> 
> 2. Would a tourist visa rejection (of another country) have a detrimental effect on an underprocess 189 visa application ?


1. NO
2. NO, unless it’s on security or criminal grounds 
You have to inform the CO if you have any visa rejected even after you have submitted your application 

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

Updates from Iscah's FB page ! 

September Skill Select Invitation Round
---------------------------------------------------

There is so little data available that it is pointless to publish a results table. The only results we have seen unofficially are

2613 @90 points - date of effect 02/09/2019
2611 @90 points - date of effect 01/09/2019
2335 @85 points - date of effect 02/08/2019
2621 (non pro rata) @ 90 points - date of effect 05/09/2019

We are trying to confirm several other results and when we do we will post them on this thread. If we receive a few more we may publish a September table

The most recent 489 FS invite we have seen is -
2613 @85 points - date of effect 11/06/2019

Our best guess is that DHA, with around 18000 backlog and a 189 visa program year of 18500 already, have enough applicants to meet their program. The minister has suggested that he does not want processing to blow out past 6 months as an average and so that means reducing the backlog to around 9000. the best way to do that is invite very few applicants for quite a few months.

We will publish a new estimates table later today based on that direction.


----------



## gowtham916s

Now that i See that the time showing for processing as 8 to 9 month.
Not sure what is the 8-9 months time means.
Does it mean after the Medical clearance it would take 8 to 9 months or from the visa lodged date which is in Oct 2019.

My EOI:Sept 2018
Medical Clearance:July
Pts:75
AZCode: 263111
Form 815 July 2019
Grant :?????


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

gowtham916s said:


> Now that i See that the time showing for processing as 8 to 9 month.
> Not sure what is the 8-9 months time means.
> Does it mean after the Medical clearance it would take 8 to 9 months or from the visa lodged date which is in Oct 2019.
> 
> My EOI:Sept 2018
> Medical Clearance:July
> Pts:75
> AZCode: 263111
> Form 815 July 2019
> Grant :?????


It is the average processing time from lodged date to finalised date.

So it would include people who do their medicals before they lodge (decision ready applications) and people who do their medicals (among other things) after a CO contact for information. 

If you've got a Form 815 in play and you're coming up on 12 months - it is likely you are the remaining 10% that take longer than usual.


----------



## hoandang

gowtham916s said:


> Now that i See that the time showing for processing as 8 to 9 month.
> Not sure what is the 8-9 months time means.
> Does it mean after the Medical clearance it would take 8 to 9 months or from the visa lodged date which is in Oct 2019.
> 
> My EOI:Sept 2018
> Medical Clearance:July
> Pts:75
> AZCode: 263111
> Form 815 July 2019
> Grant :?????


Did you ever get CO contact? Or 12 months straight in silence?


----------



## gowtham916s

I got Co contact for PCC clearance for US. which I did for both state and FBi. I have responded on the same day. Now I'm not sure if they will ask for India PCC now that I'm afraid whether they will come back for my medicals since I took in October 2018.
I received invite in sept 2018.


----------



## redpill

Hey Guys,
I have a small question. 
I lodged my 190 (WA) PR couple of months ago. One of document they asked was national identity card. As I dont have Aadhar card, I uploaded Driving licence and PAN card. 
Is the Aadhar card ID compulsory?


----------



## NB

redpill said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a small question.
> I lodged my 190 (WA) PR couple of months ago. One of document they asked was national identity card. As I dont have Aadhar card, I uploaded Driving licence and PAN card.
> Is the Aadhar card ID compulsory?


It’s not compulsory per se, but it’s a strong identity evidence
Every applicant should try to get it 

Moreover what you have uploaded are identity documents , not national identity card as far as india is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk

redpill said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a small question.
> I lodged my 190 (WA) PR couple of months ago. One of document they asked was national identity card. As I dont have Aadhar card, I uploaded Driving licence and PAN card.
> Is the Aadhar card ID compulsory?


I think if u never went thru the process to get a aadhar card than it's ok.

I don't have Aadhar card or PAN card (haven't applied for it as I never needed it) and thus, on the visa application, left the national ID card section blank.
Apart from Aadhar card and PAN card I had all other documents (Australian Driver's licence, Birth certificate etc.)


----------



## dakkin05

*Medicals for Family with 1 to 5 year old kids in Hyderabad*

Hi All,
Any one from the group in the last 1 year been through medicals for family with 1-5 year old kids in Hyderabad.
Need some info and I can private message you or please message me.. 

Thanks


----------



## manu14143

dakkin05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one from the group in the last 1 year been through medicals for family with 1-5 year old kids in Hyderabad.
> 
> Need some info and I can private message you or please message me..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I've got it done for my then 3 yr old daughter in March 2019.

You can DM me.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05

*Any one, I need as much information as possible*

Hi All,

Any one from the group in the last 1 year been through medicals for family with 1-5 year old kids in Hyderabad.

Need some info and I can private message you or please message me.. 



Thanks


----------



## jzully

I have applied for 189 visa in april,2019 and since then waiting for the grant. Meanwhile the company is asking to take a work permit for project needs in australia. Will this(company visa or visa lodged by me) get rejected if the company is processing work permit. I have not informed company about the Pr application I made. Any info on this.


----------



## Nnabundo

I have applied for my partners Visa since Dec 2017 and I have just been assigned a case officer. She has requested for more documents. My question is: the letter says In reply quote transaction ID and Reference number. How do I reply that way since I am supposed to upload it through immiaccount. Am I to send it via mail after I had sent it through immiaccount.


----------



## NB

jzully said:


> I have applied for 189 visa in april,2019 and since then waiting for the grant. Meanwhile the company is asking to take a work permit for project needs in australia. Will this(company visa or visa lodged by me) get rejected if the company is processing work permit. I have not informed company about the Pr application I made. Any info on this.


Your PR application and the short term work visa will be processed separately but simultaneously 
Which ever visa is granted later, will cancel the earlier visa
So if the PR is granted first and you don’t withdrawn the temporary visa application, then once the temporary visa is granted, your PR will stand cancelled

If at all you are going to apply for the temporary visa, better to let your employer know about your PR application 
Check if You also have to declare your 189 application when applying for the temporary visa

Cheers


----------



## NB

Nnabundo said:


> I have applied for my partners Visa since Dec 2017 and I have just been assigned a case officer. She has requested for more documents. My question is: the letter says In reply quote transaction ID and Reference number. How do I reply that way since I am supposed to upload it through immiaccount. Am I to send it via mail after I had sent it through immiaccount.


Upload all the documents in Immiaccount 
Then attach the same set in an email and reply with the transaction I’d and reference number and send it to the CO

Cheers


----------



## Nnabundo

Thank you so much for the quick reply. Just a few more questions pls: 

1. The letter also said I shouldn't mail or attach any document I have sent through immiaccount unless they say so. So should I just send a mail quoting my transaction ID and reference number saying I have submitted the requested documents via immiaccount. 

2. I am the applicant but My sponsor is the recipient for all the mails. Am I the one to reply or my sponsor who is the correspondent. Since he is the one they are in communication with. Thanks


----------



## NB

Nnabundo said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply. Just a few more questions pls:
> 
> 1. The letter also said I shouldn't mail or attach any document I have sent through immiaccount unless they say so. So should I just send a mail quoting my transaction ID and reference number saying I have submitted the requested documents via immiaccount.
> 
> 2. I am the applicant but My sponsor is the recipient for all the mails. Am I the one to reply or my sponsor who is the correspondent. Since he is the one they are in communication with. Thanks


1. Then it is better just to send the email confirming that you have uploaded the documents 
2. The person to whom the email was addressed, should be the one to reply.
So in your case, your sponsor

Cheers


----------



## Nnabundo

Thank you once again. You were helpful. Just another clarification pls. I had already submitted 80 percent of the documents asked for. Do I have to submit them again. Because they dont seem to be enough number of attachment option remaining.


----------



## NB

Nnabundo said:


> Thank you once again. You were helpful. Just another clarification pls. I had already submitted 80 percent of the documents asked for. Do I have to submit them again. Because they dont seem to be enough number of attachment option remaining.


Not required 
Just submit the ones that were missing

Cheers


----------



## lucky_chikna

Can having a Canadian PR result in the rejection of an 189 application?
Wanted to know if any of you have witnessed any such rejection ever before.


----------



## NB

lucky_chikna said:


> Can having a Canadian PR result in the rejection of an 189 application?
> Wanted to know if any of you have witnessed any such rejection ever before.


I was already a PR holder of 2 countries (Not Canada) when I applied for Australian PR
I faced no problems and got my Grant in a record time

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my wife details.
I am in process of applying for baby Indian passport. What is the next action i need to do? When can i expect the next update?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my wife details.
> I am in process of applying for baby Indian passport. What is the next action i need to do? When can i expect the next update?


Till you upload the baby passport, nothing will proceed
Then only the baby hap id will be generated 

Get the passport issued asap 

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> Till you upload the baby passport, nothing will proceed
> Then only the baby hap id will be generated
> 
> Get the passport issued asap
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply. After upload the baby passport what action i can expect and when will the HAP id will be generated. Can you please elaborate a bit, so that i can have a clear idea.


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Thank you for your reply. After upload the baby passport what action i can expect and when will the HAP id will be generated. Can you please elaborate a bit, so that i can have a clear idea.


When the hap id will be generated is uncertain
Some get it in a few days some wait for weeks 
You can keep emailing the CO and reminding him

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> When the hap id will be generated is uncertain
> Some get it in a few days some wait for weeks
> You can keep emailing the CO and reminding him
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your response. Can you share the Email id which i can use to contact CO? and what is the subject i need to enter in the email. Any sample format will be much appreciated.


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Thank you for your response. Can you share the Email id which i can use to contact CO? and what is the subject i need to enter in the email. Any sample format will be much appreciated.


[email protected]

I am sure you are competent to draft a letter to DHA on such a simple reminder

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I am sure you are competent to draft a letter to DHA on such a simple reminder
> 
> Cheers


 of course. Thank you for the email id.


----------



## vtminhnhut

Hello guys, Does anybody know why there is no 189 visa processing during this time? I haven't seen any grants on myimmitrackerwebsite for last 2 months. Is there any issues caused to that delay? 
Thank you for your support.


----------



## iuperera

NB said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I am sure you are competent to draft a letter to DHA on such a simple reminder
> 
> Cheers


Isn't it [email protected]?


----------



## vedjaipraful

*myimmi account filtering facility off ?*

Any idea if the filtering capability on the www.myimmitracker.com/ site for the cases analytics removed or disabled ?
Today I have not been able to perform any filtering operation there.

Its been quiet out there since a long time....no updates on the grants.....
When do the new rules come in ? And how are we who have already lodged the visa impacted with that ?

Also for the people getting grants in recent times, what is the time frame for the first entry being given ?

Thanks !


----------



## Mickey Jam

abhiaus said:


> Someone please help advise on my case,
> 
> 1. I had applied for 189 visa on 8th Jan and still waiting with no CO contact, status in Immi aacount is showing received since then. For my previous company which was abroad experience, I got my reference letter signed by my Senior colleague instead of my manager as my manager was not at all supportive and I was sure understanding I am willing to migrate he won't have supported me. I got my reference letter signed by senior. Now DIBP has send verification email to HR with scan copy of that letter asking if signature is by authorized person and they are not supporting. As I left this company 1 year before now my previous HR is saying we cannot respond say that this is authorized person who signed as he was not my manager. They are saying we will not respond.
> Can someone advise me what will happen in this scenario?? What DIBP will do next if they don't receive any input from previous company HR. Will they contact the person who signed R&R letter OR they will contact me?
> 
> 2. Why DIBP has send verification email on only my previous company reference letter and not for present employer as I am regularly checking with them for any verification email. But they have not received anything yet. Please advise. How it works ??


Was the reference letter on original company letterhead ? did your senior mention his designation and contact details below his signature ? was he authorized to use company letterhead ? is he still working at same company or he has left that company like you ?


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Under the cover of 8-9 months processing time, DHA is deliberately delaying 189 grants while 190 is moving progressively.

Anybody aware of reason behind no movement for 189 visa



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB

iuperera said:


> Isn't it [email protected]?


There are so many email ids that members have used

One can choose which ever he wishes

Cheers


----------



## NB

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Under the cover of 8-9 months processing time, DHA is deliberately delaying 189 grants while 190 is moving progressively.
> 
> Anybody aware of reason behind no movement for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Just a couple of months back, 190 applicants were up in arms and were complaining about delays
Now it’s the turn of 189

the grass always seems greener on the other side

Cheers


----------



## hchoubisa

Mickey Jam said:


> Was the reference letter on original company letterhead ? did your senior mention his designation and contact details below his signature ? was he authorized to use company letterhead ? is he still working at same company or he has left that company like you ?


How do you know that dibp was contacting your first company...did you receive any mail from them? 

Sent from my RMX1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## auscall

*Travel outside India for vacation and work*

Hi, While my SC189 PR VISA continues to process (7th month now), I have a couple of travels coming up (Singapore, Malaysia and USA) in the next few weeks for work and vacation. Should I inform my travel to DIBP, and if yes, what is the procedure to do so? Thanks in advance.

ANZ Code: 263111
Points: 85
ITA: 12th Jan 2019
VISA Lodge: 11th March 2019
No CO contacts or grant yet


----------



## NB

auscall said:


> Hi, While my SC189 PR VISA continues to process (7th month now), I have a couple of travels coming up (Singapore, Malaysia and USA) in the next few weeks for work and vacation. Should I inform my travel to DIBP, and if yes, what is the procedure to do so? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ANZ Code: 263111
> Points: 85
> ITA: 12th Jan 2019
> VISA Lodge: 11th March 2019
> No CO contacts or grant yet


If the individual travels are less then 2 weeks, no information is required

If it’s more then 2 weeks you can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your travel details and your contact during the travel period 

Cheers


----------



## starcool

How people are coming to know about employment verification? Will they receive any mail?

For me it's 7th month, not sure whether any employment verification done or not. Except current employment, for all the remaining employment I have submitted job description cum reference letter from HR. 

For current employment my reporting manager's reporting manager has issued a statutary declaration, since hr denied a letter for current employment as a company policy. Hope that won't be an issue.


----------



## NB

starcool said:


> How people are coming to know about employment verification? Will they receive any mail?
> 
> For me it's 7th month, not sure whether any employment verification done or not. Except current employment, for all the remaining employment I have submitted job description cum reference letter from HR.
> 
> For current employment my reporting manager's reporting manager has issued a statutary declaration, since hr denied a letter for current employment as a company policy. Hope that won't be an issue.


They keep changing the process of employment verification 
They may call or email your manager or HR 
In some rare cases they even visit the office
You can come to know of the verification if the person who was contacted shares it with you
Until you get a grant, everything is an issue

Cheers


----------



## islandgirlsarayu

*BVA reinstatement*

Hi!

EOI 01/11/2019
Lodged 03/07/2019 189 Onshore
ANSZCO Code 254415 75 pts
No CO Contact, No grant

I was granted a BVA but was cancelled since I left AU because rent was costly. I still have an existing tourist visa. You guys reckon, I can reenter AU and apply for BVA reinstatement using Form 1005? The wait is killing me. Didn't expect it to be this long. When I went home, I thought it would be around July (start of fiscal year) but here we are. Any insight or guidance would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## abhiaus

starcool said:


> How people are coming to know about employment verification? Will they receive any mail?
> 
> For me it's 7th month, not sure whether any employment verification done or not. Except current employment, for all the remaining employment I have submitted job description cum reference letter from HR.
> 
> For current employment my reporting manager's reporting manager has issued a statutary declaration, since hr denied a letter for current employment as a company policy. Hope that won't be an issue.


Can you please provide me a format for statutory declaration taken from your current company Manager .


----------



## Nnabundo

Pls I Need some information on this: 
Pls can a new Zealand citizen who lives in Australia sign a statutory declaration for An Australian Partners Visa


----------



## wewake17

Guys,

Have a quick question, does an applicant with one dependent (self + spouse) has better chances of CO contact and Grant than an applicant with 3 dependents (self, spouse and two kids) ??


----------



## NB

wewake17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have a quick question, does an applicant with one dependent (self + spouse) has better chances of CO contact and Grant than an applicant with 3 dependents (self, spouse and two kids) ??


Stop analysing so much
You will become a basket case by the time you get the grant
You have to relax 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Nnabundo said:


> Pls I Need some information on this:
> Pls can a new Zealand citizen who lives in Australia sign a statutory declaration for An Australian Partners Visa


Anyone can sign a SD in support of a partner visa - for the SD to be valid - it has to just meet the requirements that make a SD valid: https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/...s/commonwealth-statutory-declaration-form.pdf

For Form 888 - it should be an Australian citizen or PR who completes the form - but the form does state if you are overseas and unable to arrange for that, then someone who isn't can too: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/888.pdf


----------



## abhiaus

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nnabundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls I Need some information on this:
> Pls can a new Zealand citizen who lives in Australia sign a statutory declaration for An Australian Partners Visa
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can sign a SD in support of a partner visa - for the SD to be valid - it has to just meet the requirements that make a SD valid: https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/...s/commonwealth-statutory-declaration-form.pdf
> 
> For Form 888 - it should be an Australian citizen or PR who completes the form - but the form does state if you are overseas and unable to arrange for that, then someone who isn't can too: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/888.pdf
Click to expand...

Can you please let me know if the Statutory declaration format given as per PDF shared. If someone from India is giving the Statutory declaration for employment verification taken from either senior colleague or same level colleague. 
Will the same format can be followed exactly and Act mentioned as ”Statutory Declarations Act 1959" same to be mentioned in SD OR it has to be as per Indian laws for statutory declaration by Notary. 
I can see many format available online but not sure which one to follow.

Secondly, which all stamps are required for the same
- Notary number stamp (mentioning signed before)
- Notary date stamp
- Applicable for all Embassy
- True copy

Your reply will be highly appreciated on above two points.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abhiaus said:


> Can you please let me know if the Statutory declaration format given as per PDF shared. If someone from India is giving the Statutory declaration for employment verification taken from either senior colleague or same level colleague.
> Will the same format can be followed exactly and Act mentioned as ”Statutory Declarations Act 1959" same to be mentioned in SD OR it has to be as per Indian laws for statutory declaration by Notary.
> I can see many format available online but not sure which one to follow.
> 
> Secondly, which all stamps are required for the same
> - Notary number stamp (mentioning signed before)
> - Notary date stamp
> - Applicable for all Embassy
> - True copy
> 
> Your reply will be highly appreciated on above two points.


It depends mate - if you need an Aussie SD - you have to follow the requirements for an Aussie SD to the letter in terms of the authorised witnesses list and template used. The easiest way to get this done offshore is via an Australian Embassy / High Commission (which is what we did).

Having said that, our lawyer said that a SD that conforms to the standards necessary for the offshore country in question is fine too - but we were just super risk averse and opted to go for an Aussie SD. 

If you are looking for a SD in lieu of an employment reference letter as evidence for skilled employment claims in India, there are many instances on this forum of people using a SD that conforms to the standards necessary in India. I have no clue about those requirements but I'm sure colleagues on this forum will help


----------



## abhiaus

Any Expert comment on my queries as below:

1. If I have submit the Statutory declaration for employment reference what should be the correct format? Can someone please share the desired format for SD, please ?

2. If someone from India is giving the Statutory declaration for employment verification taken from either senior colleague or same level colleague. Does format should mention the Act mentioned as ”Statutory Declarations Act 1959" as per Aussie Rule OR it has to be as per Indian laws for statutory declaration by Notary. I can see many format available online but not sure which one to follow?

3. Which all stamps are required for the same
- Notary number stamp (mentioning signed before)
- Notary date stamp
- Applicable for all Embassy
- True copy


----------



## llt9041

Based on the small sample pool on Immitracker* It looks like case officers have started working on contacting applicants (from late feb - Mar, one from 2018) for further documents. 

My guess is that they're making sure applications are decision-ready once Oct starts to meet processing timelines. They've pushed back timelines by a month previously, I think to buy a month's time to work solely on 489 applications. Hopefully we can see some grants in early Oct. 

Like many of you, I'm waiting anxiously for the grant -- I've spent a significant amount of money + have been kept in a limbo of life decisions due to delays. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Janubless

I am hopeful too.. No reason not to be..I applied on Dec 1,2018. The wait gets to me sometimes, but I still try and stay positive.When did you apply yours?


llt9041 said:


> Based on the small sample pool on Immitracker* It looks like case officers have started working on contacting applicants (from late feb - Mar, one from 2018) for further documents.
> 
> My guess is that they're making sure applications are decision-ready once Oct starts to meet processing timelines. They've pushed back timelines by a month previously, I think to buy a month's time to work solely on 489 applications. Hopefully we can see some grants in early Oct.
> 
> Like many of you, I'm waiting anxiously for the grant -- I've spent a significant amount of money + have been kept in a limbo of life decisions due to delays. Fingers crossed!


----------



## deepak4388

No grants for 189 visa. Not sure what DIBP is up to. I tried to analyze the trends of last year but could not relate to this years slow processing.


----------



## Navathej

deepak4388 said:


> No grants for 189 visa. Not sure what DIBP is up to. I tried to analyze the trends of last year but could not relate to this years slow processing.




There is no relation. Stop analyzing!
This year is different due to changes in the visa system and huge backlog 

Just wait for your case to be picked up. Untill then just get on with your life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Any Expert comment on my queries as below:
> 
> 1. If I have submit the Statutory declaration for employment reference what should be the correct format? Can someone please share the desired format for SD, please ?
> 
> 2. If someone from India is giving the Statutory declaration for employment verification taken from either senior colleague or same level colleague. Does format should mention the Act mentioned as ”Statutory Declarations Act 1959" as per Aussie Rule OR it has to be as per Indian laws for statutory declaration by Notary. I can see many format available online but not sure which one to follow?
> 
> 3. Which all stamps are required for the same
> - Notary number stamp (mentioning signed before)
> - Notary date stamp
> - Applicable for all Embassy
> - True copy


You have completed your assessment, got your invite, submitted your application, then why are you asking about Statutory declarations at this stage ?

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

NB said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Expert comment on my queries as below:
> 
> 1. If I have submit the Statutory declaration for employment reference what should be the correct format? Can someone please share the desired format for SD, please ?
> 
> 2. If someone from India is giving the Statutory declaration for employment verification taken from either senior colleague or same level colleague. Does format should mention the Act mentioned as ”Statutory Declarations Act 1959" as per Aussie Rule OR it has to be as per Indian laws for statutory declaration by Notary. I can see many format available online but not sure which one to follow?
> 
> 3. Which all stamps are required for the same
> - Notary number stamp (mentioning signed before)
> - Notary date stamp
> - Applicable for all Embassy
> - True copy
> 
> 
> 
> You have completed your assessment, got your invite, submitted your application, then why are you asking about Statutory declarations at this stage ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.


In case you do get a NJL, don’t reply directly 
Engage a good immigration lawyer and do as per his instructions 
Once a HR has refused to confirm your employment, will any senior employee still stick his neck out and give you a SD ?

Cheers


----------



## starcool

abhiaus said:


> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.


Are you facing any difficulty in getting letters from HR, for your previous employments? If you have never tried for a letter from HR, get it now. Even though your assessments are completed, HR will know your intentions and I believe they will also maintain a copy of the letter issued to you. So, when they do job verification, it will be smoother for you.

In my current organization, hr denied a letter as company policy for current employment( the same company was also one of my my previous employer, anyway I got a HR letter for my previous tenure with the company). So, took a SD from my manger's reporting manager for current employment, after discussing with him about the situation.

If you haven't done these things earlier, do it now, it may help during verification with HR. Stay positive.


----------



## OP2

The reason one has submitted a SD for the current employment episode is because either the employer is hostile to the idea of you applying for a PR or the employee does not want the employer to know about your PR plans. If the employment claim is backed up by solid evidence like offer payslips, tax documents , ITR, PF statements , bank statements, hike letters etc why does the CO need to contact the HR again put the applicant in spot ?


----------



## NB

OP2 said:


> The reason one has submitted a SD for the current employment episode is because either the employer is hostile to the idea of you applying for a PR or the employee does not want the employer to know about your PR plans. If the employment claim is backed up by solid evidence like offer payslips, tax documents , ITR, PF statements , bank statements, hike letters etc why does the CO need to contact the HR again put the applicant in spot ?


None of the documents you mentioned give the RNR
That’s why the CO contact the HR

Cheers


----------



## OP2

Agreed...it defeats the very purpose of a statutory declaration. Once the HR is contacted , either they can choose not to respond, If they were to respond then they will end up contacting your management chain.


----------



## arnish.singh

How much is the Service Fees of Mara Agent for Australia Partner Visa (subclass 309 ) in India ?
Anybody please guide

Thanking you


----------



## NB

arnish.singh said:


> How much is the Service Fees of Mara Agent for Australia Partner Visa (subclass 309 ) in India ?
> Anybody please guide
> 
> Thanking you


Each agency will have its own fees depending on its reputation and how much work you want to get done through them 

Cheers


----------



## NB

OP2 said:


> Agreed...it defeats the very purpose of a statutory declaration. Once the HR is contacted , either they can choose not to respond, If they were to respond then they will end up contacting your management chain.


That’s a risk you take if you want to migrate 
If you want to make an omelette, you have to break the eggs

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

NB said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> In case you do get a NJL, don’t reply directly
> Engage a good immigration lawyer and do as per his instructions
> Once a HR has refused to confirm your employment, will any senior employee still stick his neck out and give you a SD ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Yes, I do want to hire a good immigration lawyer, however should we hire it from India or someone from Australia only. As I contacted one Australian Mara agent DMS through email however I got response from their Indian counterpart, he mentioned about his profile about being from IIT kharagpur. I don't want to risk by taking chances.
Please advise me some good Mara agent / lawyer for me to start contacting them. Please advise.
Yes, my senior is still supporting and saying if DIBP contact through call, he will give positive verification. However, if they email him may be he will not be able to respond as it's about his job also..
In this case if I received NJL, and I get SD signed by another ex colleague, will it help..
Please advise.


----------



## abhiaus

starcool said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you facing any difficulty in getting letters from HR, for your previous employments? If you have never tried for a letter from HR, get it now. Even though your assessments are completed, HR will know your intentions and I believe they will also maintain a copy of the letter issued to you. So, when they do job verification, it will be smoother for you.
> 
> In my current organization, hr denied a letter as company policy for current employment( the same company was also one of my my previous employer, anyway I got a HR letter for my previous tenure with the company). So, took a SD from my manger's reporting manager for current employment, after discussing with him about the situation.
> 
> If you haven't done these things earlier, do it now, it may help during verification with HR. Stay positive.
Click to expand...

Yes, I came to know of many cases in same company who applied for Australia Immigration they didn't get support from HR, HR said they give only Service certificate. In my case I didn't raise the request to HR. In some cases, they did reduce the experience while signing the reference letter where they took help for their department.

As you are saying to get reference letter from HR now, will it help? Let us say if I initiate the process of getting the reference letter from HR now as a fresh request. They may or may not give the role and responsibilities exactly same as I got it on my reference letter. Will it really help?? 
Now what should they reply to the verification in that case what I came to know DIBP asked HR to give consent on the RNR letter which I submitted. Now if they say "Negative" for the RNR submitted. Will a new reference letter can support the case?

Mine is same story I worked for one company X for 8 years and joined company Y for 2 years (Gulf country) for which this verification issue.
When I begin my process last year, I was with Company Y employer, now I rejoined Company X ( working for past 1 year). For company X as it's in India I have very good contact with HR, they are even waiting for my verification to happen and they said when it will come we will inform you and call you , what we need to reply to this email. 

Now problem here was those 9 days which I fall short of from Company X for considering 8 years out of last 10 years, otherwise I would have claimed experience points for Company X only.
Request you for your expert opinion.


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Yes, I do want to hire a good immigration lawyer, however should we hire it from India or someone from Australia only. As I contacted one Australian Mara agent DMS through email however I got response from their Indian counterpart, he mentioned about his profile about being from IIT kharagpur. I don't want to risk by taking chances.
> Please advise me some good Mara agent / lawyer for me to start contacting them. Please advise.
> Yes, my senior is still supporting and saying if DIBP contact through call, he will give positive verification. However, if they email him may be he will not be able to respond as it's about his job also..
> In this case if I received NJL, and I get SD signed by another ex colleague, will it help..
> Please advise.


You are really jumping the gun
You will be a nervous wreck before you even hear from the CO
Stop talking to Immigration lawyers and agents at this stage else you will lose your credibility 
Wait to hear from the CO and then start asking around 
You have to take a deep breath and relax

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

NB said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do want to hire a good immigration lawyer, however should we hire it from India or someone from Australia only. As I contacted one Australian Mara agent DMS through email however I got response from their Indian counterpart, he mentioned about his profile about being from IIT kharagpur. I don't want to risk by taking chances.
> Please advise me some good Mara agent / lawyer for me to start contacting them. Please advise.
> Yes, my senior is still supporting and saying if DIBP contact through call, he will give positive verification. However, if they email him may be he will not be able to respond as it's about his job also..
> In this case if I received NJL, and I get SD signed by another ex colleague, will it help..
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> You are really jumping the gun
> You will be a nervous wreck before you even hear from the CO
> Stop talking to Immigration lawyers and agents at this stage else you will lose your credibility
> Wait to hear from the CO and then start asking around
> You have to take a deep breath and relax
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Dear NB,
You might be thinking from a neutral perspective. It's not at all about nervousness, relaxing or anything. If you come to my state you would also be preparing for the worst and the same I am trying to be prepared for the same. Rather to act when the I need to climb the impossible mountain in 28 days.
I am still keeping cool and trying to gather all possible scenario from the expat forum guys to be in a position to reply to DIBP.
As in my previous company, there are some reliable sources I also have through which I could gather this information as far as I know they either would be replying negative or they would not even respond. Whatever I could get from internet sources or expat forum , is that it will be most possible scenario to get NJL.


----------



## smithkt1987

Does anyone know what’s going on? In 2011 I applied for a last remaining relative visa. I’m still waiting!! They all but removed them (took the money though). Last year I applied for a 189... Same thing seems to have happened. Beyond gutted. I’ve been here 8 years, just lost my deposit on my new house and been turned down for permanency in my Teaching job due to visa status. All of my family, all of them, are citizens and after 8 years of living and working in the public sector here, I feel as though I should get the hint. Australia doesn’t want me! Haha


----------



## abhiaus

starcool said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you facing any difficulty in getting letters from HR, for your previous employments? If you have never tried for a letter from HR, get it now. Even though your assessments are completed, HR will know your intentions and I believe they will also maintain a copy of the letter issued to you. So, when they do job verification, it will be smoother for you.
> 
> In my current organization, hr denied a letter as company policy for current employment( the same company was also one of my my previous employer, anyway I got a HR letter for my previous tenure with the company). So, took a SD from my manger's reporting manager for current employment, after discussing with him about the situation.
> 
> If you haven't done these things earlier, do it now, it may help during verification with HR. Stay positive.
Click to expand...

Can you please help as you mentioned that I should try to get a new reference letter from HR now, 
I discussed today morning (first working day in Gulf) with them they are ready to issue me a new job reference letter now. However, my verification is already lying with HR, and DIBP has asked in verification email that the person signing the reference letter is authorized to sign it?? 
As that person was only a senior colleague and not deptt. Head hence not authorized acc to them.
Although HR is not giving negative response to verification.
They are saying we will not reply to that email.
How should I handle this situation ?? 
Even if they issue me a new RNR letter will it help, should they reply saying this is the revised RNR letter attaching in that email.
Anyone who has faced similar situation or can advise ,please support as I need to take action accordingly.


----------



## rhythmgurjar

Hi all,
I want to get my degress Vetassess as a Tv Director (group B).
I have done bachelor's in mass Media and then 3.5 years of work experience. 

Currently doing Masters in Australia, global communication and media

Will this be sufficient to get positive outcome? 

Thanks


----------



## starcool

abhiaus said:


> starcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you facing any difficulty in getting letters from HR, for your previous employments? If you have never tried for a letter from HR, get it now. Even though your assessments are completed, HR will know your intentions and I believe they will also maintain a copy of the letter issued to you. So, when they do job verification, it will be smoother for you.
> 
> In my current organization, hr denied a letter as company policy for current employment( the same company was also one of my my previous employer, anyway I got a HR letter for my previous tenure with the company). So, took a SD from my manger's reporting manager for current employment, after discussing with him about the situation.
> 
> If you haven't done these things earlier, do it now, it may help during verification with HR. Stay positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you please help as you mentioned that I should try to get a new reference letter from HR now,
> I discussed today morning (first working day in Gulf) with them they are ready to issue me a new job reference letter now. However, my verification is already lying with HR, and DIBP has asked in verification email that the person signing the reference letter is authorized to sign it??
> As that person was only a senior colleague and not deptt. Head hence not authorized acc to them.
> Although HR is not giving negative response to verification.
> They are saying we will not reply to that email.
> How should I handle this situation ??
> Even if they issue me a new RNR letter will it help, should they reply saying this is the revised RNR letter attaching in that email.
> Anyone who has faced similar situation or can advise ,please support as I need to take action accordingly.
Click to expand...

Reference letter means, letter given on company letter head by some senior colleague or statutory declaration?

If it's a statutory declaration, you can get a HR letter with RnR( hope the same RnR mentioned in your reference letter as well). Contact your reporting manager, and try to convince for a positive reply from the HR.


----------



## abhiaus

starcool said:


> If it's a statutory declaration, you can get a HR letter with RnR( hope the same RnR mentioned in your reference letter as well). Contact your reporting manager, and try to convince for a positive reply from the HR.


Not a statutory declaration, but a fresh reference letter issued from HR. If they issue this new reference letter , can they attach in the verification email from DIBP ( DIBP asking to confirm HR , name, designation ,duties, joining date, relieving date, and whether person signed is authorized) and reply from HR to DIBP as " please find enclosed revised letter issued by Authorized person".
Will DIBP again raise concern to me on the letter which was previously submitted or will they proceed with this as positive verification.


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Not a statutory declaration, but a fresh reference letter issued from HR. If they issue this new reference letter , can they attach in the verification email from DIBP ( DIBP asking to confirm HR , name, designation ,duties, joining date, relieving date, and whether person signed is authorized) and reply from HR to DIBP as " please find enclosed revised letter issued by Authorized person".
> Will DIBP again raise concern to me on the letter which was previously submitted or will they proceed with this as positive verification.


If the content of the letter issued now by the HR is nearly identical to what you had submitted earlier, it should be acceptable 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie

rhythmgurjar said:


> Hi all,
> I want to get my degress Vetassess as a Tv Director (group B).
> I have done bachelor's in mass Media and then 3.5 years of work experience.
> 
> Currently doing Masters in Australia, global communication and media
> 
> Will this be sufficient to get positive outcome?
> 
> Thanks


It is possible to get a positive assessment provided your education and work experience are in line with the ANZSCO code you will be applying under. In most cases VETASSESS deducts one year post bachelors to arrive at the date deemed skilled. Under such a scenario, you will not be able to claim any points for work experience. It is advisable that you complete your Masters in AU so that you can claim points for education in AU and then get your assessment done. Good luck!


----------



## sailaja04

G'day Team,

Apologies if this has been already asked or answered in other forum- 

I have applied for software engineering (261313) in August 2019 with 75 points for 189 visa and 80 points for 190 (VIC). 

Can claim another 5 points for partner English post Nov changes in place and 5 points for Experience by Sept next year.

Just trying to understand if there's any ray of hope for invite 

Thanks once again.

Cheers,
Sailaja.


----------



## NB

sailaja04 said:


> G'day Team,
> 
> Apologies if this has been already asked or answered in other forum-
> 
> I have applied for software engineering (261313) in August 2019 with 75 points for 189 visa and 80 points for 190 (VIC).
> 
> Can claim another 5 points for partner English post Nov changes in place and 5 points for Experience by Sept next year.
> 
> Just trying to understand if there's any ray of hope for invite
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sailaja.


It’s pitch dark 
No one can see anything 
Maybe in the December round if they invite more applicants, there will be some clarity

Cheers


----------



## sailaja04

NB said:


> It’s pitch dark
> No one can see anything
> Maybe in the December round if they invite more applicants, there will be some clarity
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arthanarisamy

can we be unemployed or switch companies while waiting for 189 grant.


----------



## zali10

Hi, my home country PCC will be expired in October. Since the issue of it last year I have resided in Australia land and did not exit the country. If I will be asked to get a new PCC, it will take me almost 6 months as per the procedure of the country for the embassy here in Australia. May you please help whether I could contact convince the CO or DHA if they ask it again.
Thanks.


----------



## NB

arthanarisamy said:


> can we be unemployed or switch companies while waiting for 189 grant.


Certainly 
just give your new contact details to the CO in case he needs to contact you 

Cheers


----------



## NB

zali10 said:


> Hi, my home country PCC will be expired in October. Since the issue of it last year I have resided in Australia land and did not exit the country. If I will be asked to get a new PCC, it will take me almost 6 months as per the procedure of the country for the embassy here in Australia. May you please help whether I could contact convince the CO or DHA if they ask it again.
> Thanks.


So t jump the gun
Let the CO first ask for it 

Cheers


----------



## PSA

abhiaus said:


> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.


Did you submit reference letter on company letter head signed from senior colleague during visa lodge or an affidavit (SD) (on stamp paper) from senior colleague?


----------



## abhiaus

PSA said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I know my verification may not be going positive from HR for one one employer due to reference letter taken from senior colleague directly not from HR and it will result in NJL , cause of which I will have to prepare the additional documentations from my side to proof my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit reference letter on company letter head signed from senior colleague during visa lodge or an affidavit (SD) (on stamp paper) from senior colleague?
Click to expand...

I had submitted reference letter on letterhead and not a statutory declaration..


----------



## young12301

Hi Guys,

Any clue when DHA will start process 189 application lodged from March 2019 pls? We have been waited for more than 6 months though I understand the global processing time now become 8-9 mths. What's the reason of such delay? Prioritising clean up 489 regional visas now?

Many thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

young12301 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any clue when DHA will start process 189 application lodged from March 2019 pls? We have been waited for more than 6 months though I understand the global processing time now become 8-9 mths. What's the reason of such delay? Prioritising clean up 489 regional visas now?
> 
> Many thanks


Good question actually everyone is struggling to understand the same. Don't think so you will get any response on this

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DheenaS12

*Initiating 482 by employer during 189 processing time*

Hi,
I lodged my 189 on 1st week of March 2019 and currently in to 7th month (So far no CO contact and application status in "Received"). Now, my employer wanted to raise 482 and mentioned it will take min of 4 weeks (mostly likely to get) and max of 6 weeks to get processed. Assuming my employer initiate the process in next week and if i receive my 482 on the 4th week (i.e. 25th October). During that week, i will be in to 8th month of my 189 processing and i am also aware of that 482 will overwrite my 189 in case i receive my PR before 482 grant. Now the questions are,

1. Since i am near to global processing time, is it advisable to go ahead with 482 or should i put it on hold and wait for my PR grant?
2. May be i am overthinking - What is the possibility of getting my 189 first and then 482 simultaneously or within difference of few hours OR a day? or My 482 CO will contact us and get our view before issuing grant for 482? OR Whether i will given enough time to withdraw my 482?
3. I read in the forum that, its advisable to upload a cover letter stating that, i have raised two visas and PR is more important than 482. Also can i request for a sufficient buffer time between grant of 189 and 482 (in case 189 granted before 482), so that i can withdraw my 482 application. Will it minimise the risk little bit?

It would be helpful, if anyone can share their experience in this situation. I guess the DHA has one system and both of my different COs will be aware of my 2 different applications.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SG

DheenaS12 said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my 189 on 1st week of March 2019 and currently in to 7th month (So far no CO contact and application status in "Received"). Now, my employer wanted to raise 482 and mentioned it will take min of 4 weeks (mostly likely to get) and max of 6 weeks to get processed. Assuming my employer initiate the process in next week and if i receive my 482 on the 4th week (i.e. 25th October). During that week, i will be in to 8th month of my 189 processing and i am also aware of that 482 will overwrite my 189 in case i receive my PR before 482 grant. Now the questions are,
> 
> 1. Since i am near to global processing time, is it advisable to go ahead with 482 or should i put it on hold and wait for my PR grant?
> 2. May be i am overthinking - What is the possibility of getting my 189 first and then 482 simultaneously or within difference of few hours OR a day? or My 482 CO will contact us and get our view before issuing grant for 482? OR Whether i will given enough time to withdraw my 482?
> 3. I read in the forum that, its advisable to upload a cover letter stating that, i have raised two visas and PR is more important than 482. Also can i request for a sufficient buffer time between grant of 189 and 482 (in case 189 granted before 482), so that i can withdraw my 482 application. Will it minimise the risk little bit?
> 
> It would be helpful, if anyone can share their experience in this situation. I guess the DHA has one system and both of my different COs will be aware of my 2 different applications.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi DheenaS12,

The moment a new visa is issued, all previous visas stand cancelled automatically.

Good Luck


----------



## NB

DheenaS12 said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my 189 on 1st week of March 2019 and currently in to 7th month (So far no CO contact and application status in "Received"). Now, my employer wanted to raise 482 and mentioned it will take min of 4 weeks (mostly likely to get) and max of 6 weeks to get processed. Assuming my employer initiate the process in next week and if i receive my 482 on the 4th week (i.e. 25th October). During that week, i will be in to 8th month of my 189 processing and i am also aware of that 482 will overwrite my 189 in case i receive my PR before 482 grant. Now the questions are,
> 
> 1. Since i am near to global processing time, is it advisable to go ahead with 482 or should i put it on hold and wait for my PR grant?
> 2. May be i am overthinking - What is the possibility of getting my 189 first and then 482 simultaneously or within difference of few hours OR a day? or My 482 CO will contact us and get our view before issuing grant for 482? OR Whether i will given enough time to withdraw my 482?
> 3. I read in the forum that, its advisable to upload a cover letter stating that, i have raised two visas and PR is more important than 482. Also can i request for a sufficient buffer time between grant of 189 and 482 (in case 189 granted before 482), so that i can withdraw my 482 application. Will it minimise the risk little bit?
> 
> It would be helpful, if anyone can share their experience in this situation. I guess the DHA has one system and both of my different COs will be aware of my 2 different applications.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


1. It’s a risk you can decide to take or not
2. The co will not contact you and ask if he should grant the visa or not
You have applied so obviously you want the visa
3. You can load what ever cover letter you want, but don’t be under the impression that it will be really helpful 
You have to get the 482 application cancelled the moment your pr is issued

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

Officially completed 8 months of wait time ! 
Just waiting for the next update from DHA saying the global processing timeline is now 9-10 months :deadhorse:


----------



## Janubless

I hope not ... hopefully they send our grant letters now..I am in my 10th month of waiting


Navathej said:


> Officially completed 8 months of wait time !
> Just waiting for the next update from DHA saying the global processing timeline is now 9-10 months


----------



## muhammad143

Hey 
All friends please give me suggestions about your experience about Vetassess.
I applied for reassessment as a agriculture consultant, first time they give me negative outcomes in employment but positive in qualifications. 
Now I applied for reassessment 2 months ago but last Monday officer call me for verification and asked me couple of questions. He said may be we need more detail . Then I said I will provide you but still he didn’t emial me for further documents... 
Need comments please


----------



## hchoubisa

Janubless said:


> I hope not ... hopefully they send our grant letters now..I am in my 10th month of waiting


Did you mail them as you have crossed global timelines?

Sent from my RMX1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhammad143

Officer call me last Monday and questions about my job and responsibilities then I explain even my employer and finance manager and one other staff member submitted statutory form as a evidence... 
yesterday I emailed them but they didn’t give me any reply today...


----------



## Janubless

Yea..they responded to the email stating they will not provide a status update. 


hchoubisa said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not ... hopefully they send our grant letters now..I am in my 10th month of waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mail them as you have crossed global timelines?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1805 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sczachariah

abhiaus said:


> I had submitted reference letter on letterhead and not a statutory declaration..




That’s Illegal right ???


----------



## abhiaus

sczachariah said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had submitted reference letter on letterhead and not a statutory declaration..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s Illegal right ???
Click to expand...

That's not illegal as the person who signed has also authority to sign on letterhead as he is also at higher designation but not my Manager. But HR is saying you have not taken out consent while giving reference letter hence we will not say its authorized.
I was not completely aware about it completely,
Can you tell me if I give statutory declaration now from same person and additionally from one more person (senior colleague), and submit as revised documents, can it work??


----------



## abhiaus

Can anyone please guide me if HR doesn't reply to the DIBP verification email enquiry. How do they proceed?
1. They give NJL OR
2. They further request detail from person who signed the letter OR
3. They request applicant for non verification of employment and to get in touch with HR OR
4. They request applicant to provide alternative proofs OR
5. They directly reject the application OR
6. Any other suggestion.
Please it's important if anyone have actually faced or any friend of you have faced the same scenario. Please comment.
It's critical for me to know possible outcome of non verification for me start acting accordingly.


----------



## Aish$

Navathej said:


> Officially completed 8 months of wait time !
> Just waiting for the next update from DHA saying the global processing timeline is now 9-10 months


That's a long time
Any contact??


----------



## linhnt

Same here. Dont have any idea what will happen next )


----------



## sczachariah

abhiaus said:


> That's not illegal as the person who signed has also authority to sign on letterhead as he is also at higher designation but not my Manager. But HR is saying you have not taken out consent while giving reference letter hence we will not say its authorized.
> I was not completely aware about it completely,
> Can you tell me if I give statutory declaration now from same person and additionally from one more person (senior colleague), and submit as revised documents, can it work??




I guess no one can tell how CO will think and what might work. You can may be try to get a RnR letter from HR through proper channel and upload that, just for your peace of mind.


----------



## abhiaus

sczachariah said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not illegal as the person who signed has also authority to sign on letterhead as he is also at higher designation but not my Manager. But HR is saying you have not taken out consent while giving reference letter hence we will not say its authorized.
> I was not completely aware about it completely,
> Can you tell me if I give statutory declaration now from same person and additionally from one more person (senior colleague), and submit as revised documents, can it work??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess no one can tell how CO will think and what might work. You can may be try to get a RnR letter from HR through proper channel and upload that, just for your peace of mind.
Click to expand...

I tried but HR is not providing new reference letter now. And as per their normal procedure they don't provide such reference letter with job duties only they provide is one service certificate. 
In this case, should I withdraw my application to keep my options open for new 491 visa.

As now my age is 33 and therefore reduction of 5 points for age. Additionally if doesn't show my experience of previous company (exp. 1 year 11 months) that means in last 10 years I will not be completing 8 years( short by 9 days) as there is Gap in relieving date & joining date of new company, cause of which 5 points further get reduced.
I will be at 60 points + 5 points(wife PTE) + 15 (state nomination). Will there be any chance with 80 points ??
Also, if I re-apply will NJL( in case) or new application be affected by old application?


----------



## DheenaS12

Thanks NB. We have decided to initiate 482 and my employer assured that they will withdraw application immediately, once we notify on the 189 grant.


----------



## Mickey Jam

abhiaus said:


> I tried but HR is not providing new reference letter now. And as per their normal procedure they don't provide such reference letter with job duties only they provide is one service certificate.
> In this case, should I withdraw my application to keep my options open for new 491 visa.
> 
> As now my age is 33 and therefore reduction of 5 points for age. Additionally if doesn't show my experience of previous company (exp. 1 year 11 months) that means in last 10 years I will not be completing 8 years( short by 9 days) as there is Gap in relieving date & joining date of new company, cause of which 5 points further get reduced.
> I will be at 60 points + 5 points(wife PTE) + 15 (state nomination). Will there be any chance with 80 points ??
> Also, if I re-apply will NJL( in case) or new application be affected by old application?


Withdrawing application gives wrong signal and no one is sure about 491 as there aint many places and points will be high ... you have already spent a lot of time ... better hire a good agent and explain your situation to them


----------



## bhavishyaw

Bhaggy said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have got my PR today
> 
> Job code - management consultant
> 
> Points - age 30, exp 5, eng 20, Edu 15, partner 5
> 
> Applied on 29th Jan, got it today April 12. Approx 70 days for the grant. No co contact and it’s a direct grant
> 
> Thanks for this forum members for all the insights that has been shared around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bhaggy, Congratulation buddy on successfully completing the process. Best of luck for the road ahead.

I too filed for assessment 3 months back and got a negative assessment with a note that they feel my roles were more towards operations than strategy.

I need your help in making relevant corrections so that I can apply for reassessment. Your help would greatly be appreciated.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content, here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Thanks,
Bhavishya Wadhawan


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abhiaus said:


> Can anyone please guide me if HR doesn't reply to the DIBP verification email enquiry. How do they proceed?
> 1. They give NJL OR
> 2. They further request detail from person who signed the letter OR
> 3. They request applicant for non verification of employment and to get in touch with HR OR
> 4. They request applicant to provide alternative proofs OR
> 5. They directly reject the application OR
> 6. Any other suggestion.
> Please it's important if anyone have actually faced or any friend of you have faced the same scenario. Please comment.
> It's critical for me to know possible outcome of non verification for me start acting accordingly.


It could be any of 1-5 including they do no do any employment verification. 

Sometimes contingency planning can greatly reduce anxiety - so just begin planning a response to 1-5.

A MARA agent I would recommend is: https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/




abhiaus said:


> I tried but HR is not providing new reference letter now. And as per their normal procedure they don't provide such reference letter with job duties only they provide is one service certificate.
> In this case, should I withdraw my application to keep my options open for new 491 visa.
> 
> As now my age is 33 and therefore reduction of 5 points for age. Additionally if doesn't show my experience of previous company (exp. 1 year 11 months) that means in last 10 years I will not be completing 8 years( short by 9 days) as there is Gap in relieving date & joining date of new company, cause of which 5 points further get reduced.
> I will be at 60 points + 5 points(wife PTE) + 15 (state nomination). Will there be any chance with 80 points ??
> Also, if I re-apply will NJL( in case) or new application be affected by old application?


Have you got written confirmation from HR that they do not provide a reference letter with job duties? If yes, that will be useful for any future NJL response / RFI response. If no, try to get it in writing. 

Anything previous interactions with DHA will be considered in any future visa decisions DHA makes regarding you - however people who have withdrawn an application due to adverse info resulting in a NJL / due to suspicions around evidence integrity, have got future visas approved. 

The worst case scenario is a visa rejection with an exclusion period of 3/5 years before being able to apply for an Australian visa again.

I would consult a few MARA agents experienced with skilled visas to get their thoughts on your current situation, and then if there is some common concerns, plan accordingly.


----------



## abhiaus

It could be any of 1-5 including they do no do any employment verification. 

Sometimes contingency planning can greatly reduce anxiety - so just begin planning a response to 1-5.

A MARA agent I would recommend is: https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/


[/quote]

No, I have only discussed over phone and I have no proof to show to DHA as I have not communicated over email. But I can send an email to try and take their response atleast.
Will that email really help?? Cause as reference letter issued on letterhead , in explanation to DIBP can we say that this email proof that HR doesn't provide , will DIBP still have doubt as the reference letter given on company letterhead ?

You mean to say people have withdrawn their application after receiving NJL or is it like those who were sure even before NJL had withdrawn their application prior to receiving anything from DIBP.

Visa rejection can happen even before they issue NJL / RFI, means in my case HR is not responding. There should always be a chance of RFI/ NJL , pls advise.

I have requested the Mara agent updating through email about my trouble situation. Thanks for sharing the contact information. Really grateful.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abhiaus said:


> No, I have only discussed over phone and I have no proof to show to DHA as I have not communicated over email. But I can send an email to try and take their response atleast.
> Will that email really help?? Cause as reference letter issued on letterhead , in explanation to DIBP can we say that this email proof that HR doesn't provide , will DIBP still have doubt as the reference letter given on company letterhead ?
> 
> You mean to say people have withdrawn their application after receiving NJL or is it like those who were sure even before NJL had withdrawn their application prior to receiving anything from DIBP.
> 
> Visa rejection can happen even before they issue NJL / RFI, means in my case HR is not responding. There should always be a chance of RFI/ NJL , pls advise.
> 
> I have requested the Mara agent updating through email about my trouble situation. Thanks for sharing the contact information. Really grateful.


If you have already got an employment reference letter on the company letterhead - is the only issue you are worried about that if HR is contacted, they will neither confirm nor deny the employment reference letter contents?

If yes, then get an email from HR to state in writing that they have provided an employment reference letter on the company letterhead but will not be able to speak via phone / email further to confirm the details in the employment reference letter. To my untrained mind, that might be useful to have in the future.

Unless you have got an employment reference letter on the company letterhead and submitted that to DHA, without HR's knowledge, is that the case?

Of course people have withdrawn their application after receiving a NJL. Sometimes DHA will contact applicants and give them the option to withdraw, or to proceed but with the knowledge that DHA suspects they have submitted false/misleading/bogus documents or info. 

Good you have retained a MARA agent, hope things work out


----------



## Drish

PrettyIsotonic said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have only discussed over phone and I have no proof to show to DHA as I have not communicated over email. But I can send an email to try and take their response atleast.
> Will that email really help?? Cause as reference letter issued on letterhead , in explanation to DIBP can we say that this
> email proof that HR doesn't provide , will DIBP still have doubt as the reference letter given on company letterhead ?
> 
> You mean to say people have withdrawn their application after receiving NJL or is it like those who were sure even before NJL had withdrawn their application prior to receiving anything from DIBP.
> 
> Visa rejection can happen even before they issue NJL / RFI, means in my case HR is not responding. There should always be a chance of RFI/ NJL , pls advise.
> 
> I have requested the Mara agent updating through email about my trouble situation. Thanks for sharing the contact information. Really grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have already got an employment reference letter on the company letterhead - is the only issue you are worried about that if HR is contacted, they will neither confirm nor deny the employment reference letter contents?
> 
> If yes, then get an email from HR to state in writing that they have provided an employment reference letter on the company letterhead but will not be able to speak via phone / email further to confirm the details in the employment reference letter. To my untrained mind, that might be useful to have in the future.
> 
> Unless you have got an employment reference letter on the company letterhead and submitted that to DHA, without HR's knowledge, is that the case?
> 
> Of course people have withdrawn their application after receiving a NJL. Sometimes DHA will contact applicants and give them the option to withdraw, or to proceed but with the knowledge that DHA suspects they have submitted false/misleading/bogus documents or info.
> 
> Good you have retained a MARA agent, hope things work out
Click to expand...

Is there any way of withdrawing those documents and upload the statutory declaration instead??


----------



## stan.samm

sailaja04 said:


> G'day Team,
> 
> Apologies if this has been already asked or answered in other forum-
> 
> I have applied for software engineering (261313) in August 2019 with 75 points for 189 visa and 80 points for 190 (VIC).
> 
> Can claim another 5 points for partner English post Nov changes in place and 5 points for Experience by Sept next year.
> 
> Just trying to understand if there's any ray of hope for invite
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sailaja.


I'm in exactly the same boat as you. Things look so bleak with these points. Just to think that if only the application could have been made a few months back it would have been smooth sailing.


----------



## NB

Drish said:


> Is there any way of withdrawing those documents and upload the statutory declaration instead??


A document once uploaded in Immiaccount can never be withdrawn or edited or replaced

You can upload a fresh set to supplement it if you so desire 


Cheers


----------



## sunny1223

I have lodged my application on january 14th 2019. i havent got any co contact or grant yet. My medicals has expired in july, should i redo medicals to avoid co contact regarding medicals ?


----------



## saurabhpluto

sunny1223 said:


> I have lodged my application on january 14th 2019. i havent got any co contact or grant yet. My medicals has expired in july, should i redo medicals to avoid co contact regarding medicals ?


What code sir. This is strange

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf

At this rate you’re gonna suffer a nervous breakdown. I think you should stop overthinking things. Yea it’s nice to have this contingency should you receive a NJL, but don’t let it consume you. As you’ve already been told by NB and others, take a deep breath and let things play out. 

Ps* I’m also awaiting a decision. I’m also anxious for it to come to an end as it’s been 8.5 months since lodging and 5.5 since CO contact and employment verification email to one of my company. 

Ps** it’s been a long time since anyone announced a grant on this thread. Used to be fairly regular in April.


----------



## abhiaus

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you have already got an employment reference letter on the company letterhead - is the only issue you are worried about that if HR is contacted, they will neither confirm nor deny the employment reference letter contents?
> 
> If yes, then get an email from HR to state in writing that they have provided an employment reference letter on the company letterhead but will not be able to speak via phone / email further to confirm the details in the employment reference letter. To my untrained mind, that might be useful to have in the future.
> 
> Unless you have got an employment reference letter on the company letterhead and submitted that to DHA, without HR's knowledge, is that the case?
> 
> Of course people have withdrawn their application after receiving a NJL. Sometimes DHA will contact applicants and give them the option to withdraw, or to proceed but with the knowledge that DHA suspects they have submitted false/misleading/bogus documents or info.
> 
> Good you have retained a MARA agent, hope things work out



Yes, they are neither confirming nor denying the employment reference letter contents. But they are not responding to employment verification email from DIBP.

No email proof from them but I am trying to get one from their side, how this can act as a proof for showing to DIBP that HR is not ready to respond to your email. How email can support in verification issue ?

Yes, I had taken from Senior Person in same company , not in consent from HR.


----------



## Navathej

Aish$ said:


> That's a long time
> Any contact??


Yes 2 contacts, you can see my signature for timeline ! 
I'm just on the avg timeline scale, There are people here who have been waiting far longer than me without any contacts.


----------



## sczachariah

489 has entered April.
190 has reached Feb-mid.
Hopefully 189 will resume in another 10days ?? Or do they want to screw us more ?


----------



## Navathej

sczachariah said:


> 489 has entered April.
> 190 has reached Feb-mid.
> Hopefully 189 will resume in another 10days ?? Or do they want to screw us more ?




I just hope they don't ask us to re do all the expired medicals and pccs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

Navathej said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a long time
> Any contact??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 2 contacts, you can see my signature for timeline !
> I'm just on the avg timeline scale, There are people here who have been waiting far longer than me without any contacts.
Click to expand...

Oh ok...stay tight..tats all we can do right now
But 189 is moving
A Filipino person reported it today
March 5


----------



## pavva6608

Aish$ said:


> Oh ok...stay tight..tats all we can do right now
> But 189 is moving
> A Filipino person reported it today
> March 5




Which ANZSCO Code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhOsT_2019

Hi, do you guys have any idea if we can renew an expired healthcheck with CO contacting us / before CO contact? As my healthcheck expired 2 months ago... Lodged on 14/7/2019 with 75 as a Software Engineer.


----------



## GhOsT_2019

Without* CO contacting


----------



## GhOsT_2019

Lodged on 14/3/2019* sorry for the typos lol new phone new keyboard )


----------



## JG

GhOsT_2019 said:


> Lodged on 14/3/2019* sorry for the typos lol new phone new keyboard )


How much old was the medicals? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

GhOsT_2019 said:


> Hi, do you guys have any idea if we can renew an expired healthcheck with CO contacting us / before CO contact? As my healthcheck expired 2 months ago... Lodged on 14/7/2019 with 75 as a Software Engineer.


As a hap id is already attached to your application, I don’t think you can generate another hap id
You can’t use the old hap id again for doing the new tests
You will have to wait for the co to ask to get the tests done again and generate the new hap ids

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

Did anyone else notice the new visa processing times? Says 11-22 months on mine!!!!


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Janubless said:


> Did anyone else notice the new visa processing times? Says 11-22 months on mine!!!!




Yes it’s showing as 11-22 months now. This is ridiculous and disheartening. 
After paying the fee if they wanted to do this thing then this is really horrible from DHA.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Janubless

Yeaa....I waited 10 months already ...Put all my life decisions on hold! And then just to do this when we are so close is heartbreaking


eramitsingh1985 said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice the new visa processing times? Says 11-22 months on mine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s showing as 11-22 months now. This is ridiculous and disheartening.
> After paying the fee if they wanted to do this thing then this is really horrible from DHA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received
Click to expand...


----------



## Janubless

When I click on the global processing times 
in the immiaccount, it takes me to citizenship page. No mention of 189 there


Janubless said:


> Yeaa....I waited 10 months already ...Put all my life decisions on hold! And then just to do this when we are so close is heartbreaking
> 
> 
> eramitsingh1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice the new visa processing times? Says 11-22 months on mine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s showing as 11-22 months now. This is ridiculous and disheartening.
> After paying the fee if they wanted to do this thing then this is really horrible from DHA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunny1223

saurabhpluto said:


> What code sir. This is strange
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


263111(computer networks and systems engineering)


----------



## hoandang

Janubless said:


> When I click on the global processing times
> in the immiaccount, it takes me to citizenship page. No mention of 189 there


Ye, it indeed rocketed to 11 up to 22 months. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## Aypn

hoandang said:


> Ye, it indeed rocketed to 11 up to 22 months. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


:rant:


----------



## hoandang

So probably I have to retake PTE and redo all the docs again as they will expire by the time CO tries to contact me.


----------



## Janubless

My mind is in such unrest! This is extremely frustrating and there's nothing we can do about it ..I stick to my job only because I don't want to update the application again and again...I stayed single not to have to update my application ...and then this!


hoandang said:


> So probably I have to retake PTE and redo all the docs again as they will expire by the time CO tries to contact me.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Within span of 4 months the processing time for 189 has changed from 6-7 to 11-22.
This is very strange.

It was due to slow rate of processing which results into this. This processing timeline is auto calculated based on pending and processed backlog ? Or Is it manually updated by DHA to clear the expected processing timeline ?

Now it all depends on October month. If the Department start picking up 189 cases else this is shop closed for 189.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## pinks77

Where did this Filipino guy got a CO contact who lodged his application on Mar 5?

Also, don't think we should read too much into processing times, it just means all the visas granted for 189 category in August were lodged more than 11 months or 22 months. It doesn't mean moving forward also it will take 11-22 months.

Since last 2 months 189 category have not been touched at all, seems they just want to clear all the backlog applications before new rule comes into existence in Nov.

I also think 22 months is 12 months, seems a typo error.

Guess we can just hope for the best!


----------



## hoandang

I believe the processing time is machine generated based on the statistical trending. Nonetheless these numbers will probably stay like this for a while as it seems like the department is focusing on 190 which has just reduced the time by 3 months. Well at the end of the day this is the name of the game, you just gonna wait until your time to come and it will come.


----------



## Aish$

Janubless said:


> My mind is in such unrest! This is extremely frustrating and there's nothing we can do about it ..I stick to my job only because I don't want to update the application again and again...I stayed single not to have to update my application ...and then this!



Please stay calm, we are all at the same boat..There is nothing we can do and worrying will just increase our anxieties
The grant will come and like others said, it might just be the darkest before dawn!


----------



## Janubless

Thanks Aish for your kind words. I will try not to fret. 
Have a great day!


Aish$ said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mind is in such unrest! This is extremely frustrating and there's nothing we can do about it ..I stick to my job only because I don't want to update the application again and again...I stayed single not to have to update my application ...and then this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stay calm, we are all at the same boat..There is nothing we can do and worrying will just increase our anxieties
> The grant will come and like others said, it might just be the darkest before dawn!
Click to expand...


----------



## Aish$

Janubless said:


> Thanks Aish for your kind words. I will try not to fret.
> Have a great day!



Trust me your situation is far better since I am only ion the third month of my lodge
May be something good is just around the corner..Do continue to upskill and be job ready once you get there
All the best!!


----------



## zack1991

pinks77 said:


> Where did this Filipino guy got a CO contact who lodged his application on Mar 5?
> 
> Also, don't think we should read too much into processing times, it just means all the visas granted for 189 category in August were lodged more than 11 months or 22 months. It doesn't mean moving forward also it will take 11-22 months.
> 
> Since last 2 months 189 category have not been touched at all, seems they just want to clear all the backlog applications before new rule comes into existence in Nov.
> 
> I also think 22 months is 12 months, seems a typo error.
> 
> Guess we can just hope for the best!


Thanks for the post, hope it is this way. I have waited so long to change jobs and life after get my PR, it is already more than 6 months wait time for me, couldn't wait so long time. Hope everyone gets their PR asap.


----------



## OP2

They should give an option to withdraw the money . 22 months is a joke. On a side note with AUD heading south vs major currencies it makes Zero economic sense to move to AU.


----------



## abhinavraiden123

My MARA agent says this when I asked him about the new processing timelines: "It is updated every week to say they are currently processing applications submitted 11 months back and 22 months back"



eramitsingh1985 said:


> Within span of 4 months the processing time for 189 has changed from 6-7 to 11-22.
> This is very strange.
> 
> It was due to slow rate of processing which results into this. This processing timeline is auto calculated based on pending and processed backlog ? Or Is it manually updated by DHA to clear the expected processing timeline ?
> 
> Now it all depends on October month. If the Department start picking up 189 cases else this is shop closed for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Janubless

Makes me hopeful


abhinavraiden123 said:


> My MARA agent says this when I asked him about the new processing timelines: "It is updated every week to say they are currently processing applications submitted 11 months back and 22 months back"
> 
> 
> 
> eramitsingh1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Within span of 4 months the processing time for 189 has changed from 6-7 to 11-22.
> This is very strange.
> 
> It was due to slow rate of processing which results into this. This processing timeline is auto calculated based on pending and processed backlog ? Or Is it manually updated by DHA to clear the expected processing timeline ?
> 
> Now it all depends on October month. If the Department start picking up 189 cases else this is shop closed for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received
Click to expand...


----------



## eramitsingh1985

As they revise the timeline every month , let’s see what they put forward in October.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Aish$

eramitsingh1985 said:


> As they revise the timeline every month , let’s see what they put forward in October.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received



Mainly because 190 timelines have reduced in these months
So the same can happen to 189 too


----------



## farhan125

It is really frustrating. I have been waiting now for almost 9 months and now they came up with 22 months. 
I wish there was an option to refund the money and so that I could drop this crazy goal shifting immigration program with no regret what so ever..


----------



## Aish$

farhan125 said:


> It is really frustrating. I have been waiting now for almost 9 months and now they came up with 22 months.
> I wish there was an option to refund the money and so that I could drop this crazy goal shifting immigration program with no regret what so ever..


Oh that's bad..things should pick up once 489 and 190 backlogs are reduced, atleast hoping for it to

9 months is a long time btw..
Any co contacts?


----------



## zindagi121

farhan125 said:


> It is really frustrating. I have been waiting now for almost 9 months and now they came up with 22 months.
> I wish there was an option to refund the money and so that I could drop this crazy goal shifting immigration program with no regret what so ever..


Yes , It is frustrating but we cant do any thing except to wait.


----------



## depthC123

If travel abroad, while my application is under processing I'll have to update my application right? Will doing so push my application to the bottom of the pile i.e. further add to the processing time? 

Still apprehensive about traveling abroad.


----------



## Aish$

depthC123 said:


> If travel abroad, while my application is under processing I'll have to update my application right? Will doing so push my application to the bottom of the pile i.e. further add to the processing time?
> 
> Still apprehensive about traveling abroad.



Updating the application shouldnt push your application to the bottom
I have head instances wherein if an application receives a CO contact then it is pushed to the bottom

Again these are mere theories but for your question, the answer is, no it will not


----------



## farhan125

2 CO contacts for something which they already had since day one ..


----------



## Aish$

farhan125 said:


> 2 CO contacts for something which they already had since day one ..


Oh well..I suppose you will be first to receive when they start clearing the queue
Lets hope!


----------



## abhiaus

farhan125 said:


> 2 CO contacts for something which they already had since day one ..


Could you please post what CO asked for ??


----------



## linhnt

My bad luck.

I have submitted my application on 23 Jan 2019. 
My health check was cleared on 28 Apr 2019 as I have scars on my lungs and my healthcheck only lasts for 6 months (poor me)
First time, they contacted on 11 Apr 2019 for my healthcheck when my sputum check was on the way. 
Second time they contacted for health undertaking on 18 Jun 2019.
Everytime I almost reached the timeframe the processing time increased by 1 month and this time 16 months. How crazy it is! Everything will be soon expired and I will have to redo all?!

Due to my application process, I had to informed the company about my plan on Jan 2019 and then a transition plan was made for me in 6 months (due in Jun 2019) - processing time was around 6-8 months at that time. I cannot blame my company because my position is critical and the backup plan is a must.
Now after 3 months staying at home and waiting in vain, I am not sure about my next step after knowing about the new timeframe.
For sure, due to the nature of profession, it is hard for a company to hire someone they think will stay with them for a while. New employers will check my references at the old company and know about my immi plan for sure.
How can Doha work that way? They have to have some commitment with the applicants.
This is the first time in my life I feel so lost by not being able to control anything.


----------



## berriberri

linhnt said:


> My bad luck.
> 
> I have submitted my application on 23 Jan 2019.
> My health check was cleared on 28 Apr 2019 as I have scars on my lungs and my healthcheck only lasts for 6 months (poor me)
> First time, they contacted on 11 Apr 2019 for my healthcheck when my sputum check was on the way.
> Second time they contacted for health undertaking on 18 Jun 2019.
> Everytime I almost reached the timeframe the processing time increased by 1 month and this time 16 months. How crazy it is! Everything will be soon expired and I will have to redo all?!
> 
> Due to my application process, I had to informed the company about my plan on Jan 2019 and then a transition plan was made for me in 6 months (due in Jun 2019) - processing time was around 6-8 months at that time. I cannot blame my company because my position is critical and the backup plan is a must.
> Now after 3 months staying at home and waiting in vain, I am not sure about my next step after knowing about the new timeframe.
> For sure, due to the nature of profession, it is hard for a company to hire someone they think will stay with them for a while. New employers will check my references at the old company and know about my immi plan for sure.
> How can Doha work that way? They have to have some commitment with the applicants.
> This is the first time in my life I feel so lost by not being able to control anything.


it is painful indeed. I still dont understand why do they have such a huge backlog? they've invited 100/month since 9months (except July 1000invite) they should have cleared everything by now and lowered timeframe to 2/3mos maximum.

absolutely appalling! 

but in you case try to call them to expedite your file? you seem to have good grounds to do so. Some of the experts here can help on the process


----------



## Janubless

I started my journey in Jan 2017 Navathej. I know exactly how you feel.Hang in there!


Navathej said:


> 2 yrs in the system for an invite, 9 months of wait time after applying, multiple medicals for wife for no fault of hers, no history of any respiratory issue but still DHA wanted repeated tests, she felt mentally sick taking all tests and I had to convince her that this was just temporary and future was bright.
> 
> 2 months of wait time between CO contacts for one document.
> 
> Started with 3 months wait time and now they say 22 months. Close to 5L inr expenditure.
> 
> On top of that added pressure from workplace to commit to a timeline or come up with a new plan.
> 
> Im not even sure if i want to continue with this BS anymore.
> 
> Had I invested this much time and effort in something else productive i world have gained a lot more during this timeframe.
> 
> Im no longer interested in this. All i hope is they don't come back asking for repeated medicals for my wife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna

Navathej said:


> 2 yrs in the system for an invite, 9 months of wait time after applying, multiple medicals for wife for no fault of hers, no history of any respiratory issue but still DHA wanted repeated tests, she felt mentally sick taking all tests and I had to convince her that this was just temporary and future was bright.
> 
> 2 months of wait time between CO contacts for one document.
> 
> Started with 3 months wait time and now they say 22 months. Close to 5L inr expenditure.
> 
> On top of that added pressure from workplace to commit to a timeline or come up with a new plan.
> 
> Im not even sure if i want to continue with this BS anymore.
> 
> Had I invested this much time and effort in something else productive i world have gained a lot more during this timeframe.
> 
> Im no longer interested in this. All i hope is they don't come back asking for repeated medicals for my wife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm feeling frustrated and seeing if I can get ,5 additional points using NATI. 

I have 80 points in 189 and 85 in 190 currently. When they say processing time 11 months to 22 months, does it mean they won't touch the file for 11 months? 
DOE - 06th June, 2019
If you get 491 invite is it advisable to go?

What are the chances for 80 in 189 as some forums say Don't expect till September 2020?


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Guys.. 11-22 doesn’t mean future processing time. See the note below from an old post on DHA official Facebook page.
“The timeframes listed on our website are indicative of the current processing times. They should be read as: 75% of applications that were finalised last month were completed within XX days from when they were lodged, and 90% of the applications that were finalised last month were completed within XY days of lodgement. The other 10% of applications that were finalised last month took longer. Each month the processing times will be updated and each month there will be 10% of applications that took longer than the published times.

These timeframes are not a guarantee or maximum, they have been published to provide applicants with an idea of how long it is currently taking to complete the majority of applications.

Each application is assessed individually and an individual’s processing time can be affected by factors, such as, but not limited to:
- how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application.
- how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department, particularly in relation to health, character and national security.

An application cannot be assessed and finalised until the checks and balances, such as those listed above and others, are completed; as a result we cannot make guarantees or estimates as to when your application will be finalised.

As we cannot guarantee when an application will be finalised we instead publish how long it is currently taking to process 90% of applications, if you fall into the other 10% I appreciate this can be frustrating, we ask that you please be patient and in the event additional information is requested promptly respond to any requests.

I hope your application can be finalised in the very near future, all the best."


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Hariexpatforum said:


> Guys.. 11-22 doesnâ€™t mean future processing time. See the note below from an old post on DHA official Facebook page.
> â€œThe timeframes listed on our website are indicative of the current processing times. They should be read as: 75% of applications that were finalised last month were completed within XX days from when they were lodged, and 90% of the applications that were finalised last month were completed within XY days of lodgement. The other 10% of applications that were finalised last month took longer. Each month the processing times will be updated and each month there will be 10% of applications that took longer than the published times.
> 
> These timeframes are not a guarantee or maximum, they have been published to provide applicants with an idea of how long it is currently taking to complete the majority of applications.
> 
> Each application is assessed individually and an individualâ€™s processing time can be affected by factors, such as, but not limited to:
> - how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application.
> - how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department, particularly in relation to health, character and national security.
> 
> An application cannot be assessed and finalised until the checks and balances, such as those listed above and others, are completed; as a result we cannot make guarantees or estimates as to when your application will be finalised.
> 
> As we cannot guarantee when an application will be finalised we instead publish how long it is currently taking to process 90% of applications, if you fall into the other 10% I appreciate this can be frustrating, we ask that you please be patient and in the event additional information is requested promptly respond to any requests.
> 
> I hope your application can be finalised in the very near future, all the best."


Good reminder - from elsewhere on the net:

"So, what do you know from the global visa and citizenship processing times?

You know what is the maximum time taken for the quickest 75% and 90% grants among all the grants issued during that calendar month.

It is not the average time, it is the worst of the best 75% and 90%, respectively.

It does not necessarily have any relation to the average processing time. For example, hypothetically, if in July, total 100 grants were granted, out of those fastest 74 grants took 3 months, and 75th grant took 11 months, this statistics will show 11 months for the 75% grants.

It has nothing to do with your application date. It just gives you an idea about the last months' grants, some of which might be lodged a month earlier (e.g. processing time 1 month) and some might be a year old (e.g. processing time is 12 months or more). So, a question like "whether my application is affected by this processing time because I lodged X months ago" does not make any sense."


----------



## abhiaus

Hariexpatforum said:


> Guys.. 11-22 doesnâ€™️t mean future processing time. See the note below from an old post on DHA official Facebook page.
> â€œThe timeframes listed on our website are indicative of the current processing times. They should be read as: 75% of applications that were finalised last month were completed within XX days from when they were lodged, and 90% of the applications that were finalised last month were completed within XY days of lodgement. The other 10% of applications that were finalised last month took longer. Each month the processing times will be updated and each month there will be 10% of applications that took longer than the published times.
> 
> These timeframes are not a guarantee or maximum, they have been published to provide applicants with an idea of how long it is currently taking to complete the majority of applications.
> 
> Each application is assessed individually and an individualâ€™️s processing time can be affected by factors, such as, but not limited to:
> - how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application.
> - how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department, particularly in relation to health, character and national security.
> 
> An application cannot be assessed and finalised until the checks and balances, such as those listed above and others, are completed; as a result we cannot make guarantees or estimates as to when your application will be finalised.
> 
> As we cannot guarantee when an application will be finalised we instead publish how long it is currently taking to process 90% of applications, if you fall into the other 10% I appreciate this can be frustrating, we ask that you please be patient and in the event additional information is requested promptly respond to any requests.
> 
> I hope your application can be finalised in the very near future, all the best."


Thank you thats a great insight for everyone.
Also the other factors also will include like delay in employment verification.


----------



## Navathej

Keeping aside all the formal write up and jargon, we know what is the current practical scenario. 

End of day we know that hardly any grants were issued in the last 2 months and we have live cases of people waiting from Nov 2019 without co contacts.

No amount of justification of the formal writings make sense of the situation. 

Tomorrow they are not going to miraculously appear and give grants to all the pending cases in a day. I can see these timeliness continuing for the next 6-12 months. 

They just updated it formally to stop people from sending them notifications and to reply to those who are past the previous timeline of 9 months 

My opinion though! 
Peace out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Good reminder - from elsewhere on the net:
> 
> "So, what do you know from the global visa and citizenship processing times?
> 
> You know what is the maximum time taken for the quickest 75% and 90% grants among all the grants issued during that calendar month.
> 
> It is not the average time, it is the worst of the best 75% and 90%, respectively.
> 
> It does not necessarily have any relation to the average processing time. For example, hypothetically, if in July, total 100 grants were granted, out of those fastest 74 grants took 3 months, and 75th grant took 11 months, this statistics will show 11 months for the 75% grants.
> 
> It has nothing to do with your application date. It just gives you an idea about the last months' grants, some of which might be lodged a month earlier (e.g. processing time 1 month) and some might be a year old (e.g. processing time is 12 months or more). So, a question like "whether my application is affected by this processing time because I lodged X months ago" does not make any sense."



These makes absolute sense..Hope things are processed well and soon


----------



## ankittanna

*Expected Invite in next round?*

Hello Everyone,

Can I get invite to my EOI?

Code: 2613
189/190
Points: 80/85
DOE: 6th June, 2019

Is it worthy to go for 491 visa? or do you recommend giving NAATI exam and get 5 additional points and apply for 189?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Navathej

ankittanna said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get invite to my EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 2613
> 
> 189/190
> 
> Points: 80/85
> 
> DOE: 6th June, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worthy to go for 491 visa? or do you recommend giving NAATI exam and get 5 additional points and apply for 189?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ankit




I would say go for 491. 
Looking at the scenario now even if u get the xtra points.. Getting an invite and getting a PR might take close to 18-24 months from now on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankittanna said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can I get invite to my EOI?
> 
> Code: 2613
> 189/190
> Points: 80/85
> DOE: 6th June, 2019
> 
> Is it worthy to go for 491 visa? or do you recommend giving NAATI exam and get 5 additional points and apply for 189?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit


I would do both simultaneously. Even if you lodge your 491, if you get a 189 invite - you can always withdraw the 491. 

Just note if you do get the 491 visa, you will not be able to apply for any other skilled / partner visas for 3 years.


----------



## ankittanna

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would do both simultaneously. Even if you lodge your 491, if you get a 189 invite - you can always withdraw the 491.
> 
> Just note if you do get the 491 visa, you will not be able to apply for any other skilled / partner visas for 3 years.


But applying for both means extra money? Already saving for 4k+ $ and that is for 1 visa application...


----------



## Navathej

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would do both simultaneously. Even if you lodge your 491, if you get a 189 invite - you can always withdraw the 491.
> 
> 
> 
> Just note if you do get the 491 visa, you will not be able to apply for any other skilled / partner visas for 3 years.




If i understand it correctly

1- If the 189 application is already filed and in progress we can apply 491 but not the other way around for atleast 3 yrs

2- If 189 is filed and 491 is filed next and we receive 491 first we are good as once the 189 is granted it will override 491 but we are screwed if 189 is granted first and we don't withdraw 491 in time.

Can you confirm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankittanna said:


> But applying for both means extra money? Already saving for 4k+ $ and that is for 1 visa application...


Yes you will have to pay the VAC for each. 



Navathej said:


> If i understand it correctly
> 
> 1- If the 189 application is already filed and in progress we can apply 491 but not the other way around for atleast 3 yrs
> 
> 2- If 189 is filed and 491 is filed next and we receive 491 first we are good as once the 189 is granted it will override 491 but we are screwed if 189 is granted first and we don't withdraw 491 in time.
> 
> Can you confirm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is you can apply for 491 then 189 (assuming the 491 is still processing), or 189 then 491. The latest visa will override the previous. 

However if you have been granted a 491 and do not have a skilled visa / partner visa currently processing, you will not be able to lodge a new application for either for 3 years. 

That may not be accurate, but is my understanding.


----------



## mt3467

There have only been around 1700 189 invites since March and even less Visas actually lodged. Whereas 15000+ people received invitations around 12 months ago.

It makes sense to me they must still be processing many applications from the big chunk of visas from 12 months ago (August to December 2018). They’ve started processing some applications after this period now but there were so few relatively speaking that the processing times end up being warped.

I would expect the actual processing times to start falling quickly soon, although statistically the number on the website will keep rising.

So i think the processing times need to be understood in the wider context of significantly reduced new applicants.


----------



## Ayush_Aus

Is there had been any grant in the month of September


----------



## priyanka20

SG said:


> Updated Visa application processing times today :
> Page Last updated: 18 July 2019 (for month ending 30 June 2019)
> 
> Global processing times for 190 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months
> 
> Global processing times for 489 visa is updated to 10 - 15 months
> 
> Global processing times for 189 visa remains same as 7 -8 months


Congratulations for your grant Buddy!!
I applied for Visa in Marc'19.
When we applied, the processing time was reflecting as 5-6 months in myimmi account. Then it got changed to 6-7 months and last week it was 8-9 months.
Yesterday I checked and the processing time is 11-22 months .

This is so unpredictable .. I don't know if our grant will ever come or not.


----------



## ankittanna

Hariexpatforum said:


> Guys.. 11-22 doesnâ€™️t mean future processing time. See the note below from an old post on DHA official Facebook page.
> â€œThe timeframes listed on our website are indicative of the current processing times. They should be read as: 75% of applications that were finalised last month were completed within XX days from when they were lodged, and 90% of the applications that were finalised last month were completed within XY days of lodgement. The other 10% of applications that were finalised last month took longer. Each month the processing times will be updated and each month there will be 10% of applications that took longer than the published times.
> 
> These timeframes are not a guarantee or maximum, they have been published to provide applicants with an idea of how long it is currently taking to complete the majority of applications.
> 
> Each application is assessed individually and an individualâ€™️s processing time can be affected by factors, such as, but not limited to:
> - how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application.
> - how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department, particularly in relation to health, character and national security.
> 
> An application cannot be assessed and finalised until the checks and balances, such as those listed above and others, are completed; as a result we cannot make guarantees or estimates as to when your application will be finalised.
> 
> As we cannot guarantee when an application will be finalised we instead publish how long it is currently taking to process 90% of applications, if you fall into the other 10% I appreciate this can be frustrating, we ask that you please be patient and in the event additional information is requested promptly respond to any requests.
> 
> I hope your application can be finalised in the very near future, all the best."


What happens if by the time IELTS or PTE or PCC or Medicals get expired?

What is the validity of IELTS or PTE?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## ankittanna

Is there any transparency or information about 190 visa for Victoria?

190 for Queensland had open and I decided to let it go considering availability of IT jobs there!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ankittanna said:


> What happens if by the time IELTS or PTE or PCC or Medicals get expired?
> 
> What is the validity of IELTS or PTE?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit


The English scores are valid for 3 years for points and 1 year for functional English 
As long as the scores are valid on the date of invite you are safe.
Even if they expire during processing, you will not be asked to get it done again

PCC and medicals, if they expire during processing, you can be asked to get it done again.
It’s the CO prerogative to ask for fresh or not

Cheers


----------



## smithkt1987

Been here before you guys. 

Previous visa applied for in 2011 had an ever growing processing time. That visa eventually topped out at 50+ years on the DHA website... I’ll be dead by then! Asked for a refund and they said no... apply for a 189 from onshore. Here we go again. 

Deposit paid for a house (when it said 2/3 months processing and the house was 6 months away). Now about to lose it and the deposit. Been a teacher for 6 years here and going to lose my job in December due to not having progressed in my attempts for a visa. 

How long does it take to say: You’re English, perfect IELTS scores, work here already as a teacher, parents, brother and sister are Australian citizens, no medical issues at all... here’s a visa?


----------



## tiwary.r

Did anyone notice the 189 grant to a chemical engineer yesterday ?


----------



## deepak4388

Yes there was a grant for an onshore applicant yesterday.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Yes.. yesterday’s case got grant in 7.5 months which includes CO contact


----------



## Matt_007

Hi All, 

I lodged my visa on 26 august 2018 with 70 points (Electrical engineer) onshore 11 November updated my relationship status changed from single to engaged 16 November 2018 CO asked my bachelor certificate 25 February 2019 CO asked to provide my redo my form 80, submit marriage certificate, wife passport, wife’s birth certificate and her form 80. 25 March I paid additional applicant fee 16 April 2019 CO asked to sign form 1281, provide wife’s PTE score and wife’s medical 19 June 2019 I submitted my wife’s new passport (as her old one expiring) 22 June 2019 CO asked to redo my medical and AFP again.

Any comment regarding my case will be appreciated and please comment about how I have to wait for grant though I have waited more than 13 months already.

Thanks Matt


----------



## NB

Matt_007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 26 august 2018 with 70 points (Electrical engineer) onshore 11 November updated my relationship status changed from single to engaged 16 November 2018 CO asked my bachelor certificate 25 February 2019 CO asked to provide my redo my form 80, submit marriage certificate, wife passport, wife’s birth certificate and her form 80. 25 March I paid additional applicant fee 16 April 2019 CO asked to sign form 1281, provide wife’s PTE score and wife’s medical 19 June 2019 I submitted my wife’s new passport (as her old one expiring) 22 June 2019 CO asked to redo my medical and AFP again.
> 
> Any comment regarding my case will be appreciated and please comment about how I have to wait for grant though I have waited more than 13 months already.
> 
> Thanks Matt


As both you and your wife have been asked to do the medicals and pcc again, in all probability your application is at an advanced stage of processing

All grants are delayed currently, so you will just have to wait patiently 
I would not worry at all if I were in your shoes

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

tiwary.r said:


> Did anyone notice the 189 grant to a chemical engineer yesterday ?


Important point to note is 'ONSHORE'

Feb 25th Lodgement date
Sep 17th CO contact
Sep 25th Grant 

Let see when we can see offshore and grant together !


----------



## Navathej

smithkt1987 said:


> Been here before you guys.
> 
> Previous visa applied for in 2011 had an ever growing processing time. That visa eventually topped out at 50+ years on the DHA website... I’ll be dead by then! Asked for a refund and they said no... apply for a 189 from onshore. Here we go again.
> 
> Deposit paid for a house (when it said 2/3 months processing and the house was 6 months away). Now about to lose it and the deposit. Been a teacher for 6 years here and going to lose my job in December due to not having progressed in my attempts for a visa.
> 
> How long does it take to say: You’re English, perfect IELTS scores, work here already as a teacher, parents, brother and sister are Australian citizens, no medical issues at all... here’s a visa?


How long ? lets say when the DHA wishes to !


----------



## Ayush_Aus

I'm also sailing in the same boat. We applied our visa in Nov 2018 but had to put on hold as we were expecting our baby. Co contacted in Mar 19 and we informed him the condition and then again got a Co contact in July, after which our baby is added to the application and everything got completed by 4th Sept, 19. We are quite disappointed to see the update in the processing time, not sure by when we will get our grant.


----------



## ankittanna

Any good preparation material for NAATI?

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ankittanna said:


> Any good preparation material for NAATI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


There is a specific thread for NAATi on the forum
Post on that for better response 
Mention the language you are interested in , when posting 

Cheers


----------



## arslan.hayat

*docs required to submit CDR*

hi
i need to submit documentary evidence of employment (experience letter). its been 7 years i am working in same organization and for last two years stationed in foreign country. please advise should i mention this too in experience letter?


----------



## NB

arslan.hayat said:


> hi
> i need to submit documentary evidence of employment (experience letter). its been 7 years i am working in same organization and for last two years stationed in foreign country. please advise should i mention this too in experience letter?


Check the requirements of the skills assessment agency 

Cheers


----------



## meysams20

Hi 
Guys do you know any groups or trackers except immitracker to know the latest visas granted?


----------



## NB

meysams20 said:


> Hi
> Guys do you know any groups or trackers except immitracker to know the latest visas granted?


This forum

Cheers


----------



## meysams20

*meysams20*



NB said:


> This forum
> 
> Cheers



In this forum, you can't track properly because it is based on comments and there is no file or something structural to follow inside it. I meant something like immitracker but with more cases inside it or even compare these two. For example in our telegram group yesterday I heard that some Indian friends granted and their lodgments were in march but in immitracker i couldn't track any of them.


----------



## abhiaus

Ayush_Aus said:


> I'm also sailing in the same boat. We applied our visa in Nov 2018 but had to put on hold as we were expecting our baby. Co contacted in Mar 19 and we informed him the condition and then again got a Co contact in July, after which our baby is added to the application and everything got completed by 4th Sept, 19. We are quite disappointed to see the update in the processing time, not sure by when we will get our grant.


Did you put on hold yourself or your CO put on hold as you were expecting baby. Pls let me know how did you inform to CO about you guys expecting baby.


----------



## saurabhpluto

meysams20 said:


> In this forum, you can't track properly because it is based on comments and there is no file or something structural to follow inside it. I meant something like immitracker but with more cases inside it or even compare these two. For example in our telegram group yesterday I heard that some Indian friends granted and their lodgments were in march but in immitracker i couldn't track any of them.


Immitracker is not golden source. Just a broad estimate reference. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

meysams20 said:


> In this forum, you can't track properly because it is based on comments and there is no file or something structural to follow inside it. I meant something like immitracker but with more cases inside it or even compare these two. For example in our telegram group yesterday I heard that some Indian friends granted and their lodgments were in march but in immitracker i couldn't track any of them.


Tried to PM you but unable to do. Can you add me to that telegram group. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

Can anyone please suggest me, when I made application I had shown my wife as NOT WORKING ( although she had worked previously for 1 year 3 months on third party contract, thereafter a gap of 2 years hence I have not shown to avoid any uncessary documentation).
I had also not claimed any points for spouse factor, when I applied in Jan'19 for 189 visa. My wife joined another company, started working on company payroll in software IT industry only since Mar'19, now already completing 6 months. Can I show her status as change of employment status by updating application, will it support my application in positive way. Whether it will have any positive effect on my application as wife is also Master degree in IT ,skilled and working experience of 6 months?

My reason for asking this is cause as Australia as country moving towards migration of people with preference to those who has spouse as skilled and employed (as per 491) ,preference would be given to them. Please advise whether it will act as factor in Evaluation of my 189 visa as well.


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Can anyone please suggest me, when I made application I had shown my wife as NOT WORKING ( although she had worked previously for 1 year 3 months on third party contract, thereafter a gap of 2 years hence I have not shown to avoid any uncessary documentation).
> I had also not claimed any points for spouse factor, when I applied in Jan'19 for 189 visa. My wife joined another company, started working on company payroll in software IT industry only since Mar'19, now already completing 6 months. Can I show her status as change of employment status by updating application, will it support my application in positive way. Whether it will have any positive effect on my application as wife is also Master degree in IT ,skilled and working experience of 6 months?
> 
> My reason for asking this is cause as Australia as country moving towards migration of people with preference to those who has spouse as skilled and employed (as per 491) ,preference would be given to them. Please advise whether it will act as factor in Evaluation of my 189 visa as well.


I do not know what you are thinking when you fill the forms for immigration 

You give wrong statements in the forms blatantly and brazenly thinking that no one can touch you and what you fill will be accepted as the gospel truth

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

NB said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me, when I made application I had shown my wife as NOT WORKING ( although she had worked previously for 1 year 3 months on third party contract, thereafter a gap of 2 years hence I have not shown to avoid any uncessary documentation).
> I had also not claimed any points for spouse factor, when I applied in Jan'19 for 189 visa. My wife joined another company, started working on company payroll in software IT industry only since Mar'19, now already completing 6 months. Can I show her status as change of employment status by updating application, will it support my application in positive way. Whether it will have any positive effect on my application as wife is also Master degree in IT ,skilled and working experience of 6 months?
> 
> My reason for asking this is cause as Australia as country moving towards migration of people with preference to those who has spouse as skilled and employed (as per 491) ,preference would be given to them. Please advise whether it will act as factor in Evaluation of my 189 visa as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what you are thinking when you fill the forms for immigration
> 
> You give wrong statements in the forms blatantly and brazenly thinking that no one can touch you and what you fill will be accepted as the gospel truth
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I have not shown my wife experience as she does not have essential documents from third party contract to proof employment, as well as no third party proofs due to third party contract. Also, there was a gap of 2 years in job. But now she will have all documents when she has joined new company on payrolls since Mar'19 after application is submitted.
Kindly advise on my queries!


----------



## NB

meysams20 said:


> In this forum, you can't track properly because it is based on comments and there is no file or something structural to follow inside it. I meant something like immitracker but with more cases inside it or even compare these two. For example in our telegram group yesterday I heard that some Indian friends granted and their lodgments were in march but in immitracker i couldn't track any of them.


What is the sanctity of any information that you get for these trackers and telegram groups ?
Moreover, what will you do with that information, I really fail to understand
I got my grant in less then a month when the average wait time was 8 months
Another member who applied with me got his grant in 15 months

Each application is unique and you cannot juxtapose another applicant timeline on yours
If you want to know the trend, then the DHA timeline is the only reliable source 

Cheers


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> I have not shown my wife experience as she does not have essential documents from third party contract to proof employment, as well as no third party proofs due to third party contract. Also, there was a gap of 2 years in job. But now she will have all documents when she has joined new company on payrolls.
> Kindly advise on my queries!


If you don’t claim spouse points, you don’t have to give any evidence for spouse experience 
I don’t know whose advice you were taking when filling the forms
Consult a Mara agent how you can correct the wrong information that you have provided with least damage

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

NB said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me, when I made application I had shown my wife as NOT WORKING ( although she had worked previously for 1 year 3 months on third party contract, thereafter a gap of 2 years hence I have not shown to avoid any uncessary documentation).
> I had also not claimed any points for spouse factor, when I applied in Jan'19 for 189 visa. My wife joined another company, started working on company payroll in software IT industry only since Mar'19, now already completing 6 months. Can I show her status as change of employment status by updating application, will it support my application in positive way. Whether it will have any positive effect on my application as wife is also Master degree in IT ,skilled and working experience of 6 months?
> 
> My reason for asking this is cause as Australia as country moving towards migration of people with preference to those who has spouse as skilled and employed (as per 491) ,preference would be given to them. Please advise whether it will act as factor in Evaluation of my 189 visa as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what you are thinking when you fill the forms for immigration
> 
> You give wrong statements in the forms blatantly and brazenly thinking that no one can touch you and what you fill will be accepted as the gospel truth
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Dear NB,

Please advise on below.

Requirement for spouse factors as per DHA website

PARTNER SKILLS

Requirement	Points
Your spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and meet age, English and skill criteria	- Points 5
For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:

were under 45 years old
had competent English
had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.

As my wife didn't had min 2 year experience required by ACS for skill assessment, didn't hold valid English test. Hence, how does it matter to show my wife experience (for which we cannot have valid documents). How does it make difference?

On top of it,
Please suggest by changing my application with update for my wife job started in Mar'19, currently having 6 months experience. Whether it will help my application in positive way??


----------



## NB

abhiaus said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Please advise on below.
> 
> Requirement for spouse factors as per DHA website
> 
> PARTNER SKILLS
> 
> Requirement	Points
> Your spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and meet age, English and skill criteria	- Points 5
> For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:
> 
> were under 45 years old
> had competent English
> had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.
> 
> As my wife didn't had min 2 year experience required by ACS for skill assessment, didn't hold valid English test. Hence, how does it matter to show my wife experience (for which we cannot have valid documents). How does it make difference?
> 
> On top of it,
> Please suggest by changing my application with update for my wife job started in Mar'19, currently having 6 months experience. Whether it will help my application in positive way??


Then you should tell the department that you will not fill the form 80 for your wife or give any details
And if I do I will lie through my teeth and fill what I want 
Your forms and application be damned 

I just fail to understand your attitude or reasoning but I am sure that you must be correct 

Cheers


----------



## llt9041

meysams20 said:


> In this forum, you can't track properly because it is based on comments and there is no file or something structural to follow inside it. I meant something like immitracker but with more cases inside it or even compare these two. For example in our telegram group yesterday I heard that some Indian friends granted and their lodgments were in march but in immitracker i couldn't track any of them.


Could I please know the details for those granted recently? For eg. how many, date of grant, and lodgement date? Thank you.


----------



## zali10

Hi,
May I know what the previous visa you applied for was, please? Also, I was wondering perhaps you had not lodged your application; otherwise they could not stop processing yours. Therefore, how it is possible they refund a properly lodged application. We are all in a sufficiently uncertain situation right now, please be cautious of details occurred in each case to avoid unintentionally worrying us more.
Bests.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abhiaus said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Please advise on below.
> 
> Requirement for spouse factors as per DHA website
> 
> PARTNER SKILLS
> 
> RequirementPoints
> Your spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and meet age, English and skill criteria- Points 5
> For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:
> 
> were under 45 years old
> had competent English
> had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.
> 
> As my wife didn't had min 2 year experience required by ACS for skill assessment, didn't hold valid English test. Hence, how does it matter to show my wife experience (for which we cannot have valid documents). How does it make difference?
> 
> On top of it,
> Please suggest by changing my application with update for my wife job started in Mar'19, currently having 6 months experience. Whether it will help my application in positive way??


It makes a difference because just before you sign Form 80 or any other visa application form you make a declaration that you are being truthful. 

This isn't the wild west, there is some respect for the rule of law, and consequences for not doing so, if not immediate, down the line. 

Form 80 is a character assessment form, not a skilled employment evidence form, it is there for Australia to vet you. Much of the info you provide on the form they likely have due to intelligence sharing arrangements with other jurisdictions (eg travel history). They will likely want to see how consistent you are, what are you hiding etc. 

Work in Form 80 is defined very broadly, and includes volunteer work as well. Don't be short sighted and have your visa / citizenship refused or after having been granted have it cancelled in 1/2/5/10/15 years due to a random audit due to a silly omission of info due to your dodgy logic. 

Seek professional advice if you are really unsure, but the Forms are quite unambiguous in their expectations.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

arslan.hayat said:


> hi
> 
> i need to submit documentary evidence of employment (experience letter). its been 7 years i am working in same organization and for last two years stationed in foreign country. please advise should i mention this too in experience letter?


I would mate, or at least a one liner about potential to be posted overseas for extended periods, it would then be consistent with your Form 80 and any other evidence you might have from that country (eg tax returns, PCC). 

Not a biggie if you don't though I don't think for DHA, although some skills assessing authorities require it. Curious to hear from others as well.


----------



## santhosh2kece

Guys, 

I noticed that the grant processing time for 189 visa has been changed to 11 to 22 months from 8 to 9 months. Seems that guys who lodged their 189 visas in March 2019 are pretty unlucky and I am one among them.....


----------



## gbhat

*189 Processing time*

Thats quite a jump (11-22 months from 8-10 months) in processing times. This cannot be based on the backlog of applications so probably a measure to slow down/discourage applications for 189/190 and encourage Global talent visas may be. Will be great to hear what others in this thread think about this...


----------



## abhiaus

PrettyIsotonic said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NB,
> 
> Please advise on below.
> 
> Requirement for spouse factors as per DHA website
> 
> PARTNER SKILLS
> 
> RequirementPoints
> Your spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and meet age, English and skill criteria- Points 5
> For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:
> 
> were under 45 years old
> had competent English
> had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.
> 
> As my wife didn't had min 2 year experience required by ACS for skill assessment, didn't hold valid English test. Hence, how does it matter to show my wife experience (for which we cannot have valid documents). How does it make difference?
> 
> On top of it,
> Please suggest by changing my application with update for my wife job started in Mar'19, currently having 6 months experience. Whether it will help my application in positive way??
> 
> 
> 
> It makes a difference because just before you sign Form 80 or any other visa application form you make a declaration that you are being truthful.
> 
> This isn't the wild west, there is some respect for the rule of law, and consequences for not doing so, if not immediate, down the line.
> 
> Form 80 is a character assessment form, not a skilled employment evidence form, it is there for Australia to vet you. Much of the info you provide on the form they likely have due to intelligence sharing arrangements with other jurisdictions (eg travel history). They will likely want to see how consistent you are, what are you hiding etc.
> 
> Work in Form 80 is defined very broadly, and includes volunteer work as well. Don't be short sighted and have your visa / citizenship refused or after having been granted have it cancelled in 1/2/5/10/15 years due to a random audit due to a silly omission of info due to your dodgy logic.
> 
> Seek professional advice if you are really unsure, but the Forms are quite unambiguous in their expectations.
Click to expand...

That's really great insight , can you please suggest me any professional consultant or Mara agent who can suggest me first in my case and later I can hire them for their services. All the consultant, Mara agent I am coming across just ask for money before they even suggest anything. Please advise as I am looking for expert opinion , trustworthy on this matter.


----------



## llt9041

gbhat said:


> Thats quite a jump (11-22 months from 8-10 months) in processing times. This cannot be based on the backlog of applications so probably a measure to slow down/discourage applications for 189/190 and encourage Global talent visas may be. Will be great to hear what others in this thread think about this...


The past few pages consist of discussions on this issue (26 sept onwards). From what I understand this was what we speculated:

- the 11-22 months processing times indicate the "speed" of processing for that current month. The worst of the quickest 75% of applications processed in september 2019 took 11 months to process, and the worst of the quickest 90% processed took 22 months.
- this slowdown could be due to prioritising 489 and 190 subclass which we saw on immitracker, had a steady increase of grants in sept. 189 visa applications are still being worked on (by possibly only a few COs based on progress in CO contacts/handful of grants in sept).

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm also curious to know what immigration lawyers have said to applicants about this? It's literally their business to handle their clients' affairs which is now wildly chaotic for many of us.


----------



## gbhat

llt9041 said:


> The past few pages consist of discussions on this issue (26 sept onwards). From what I understand this was what we speculated:
> 
> - the 11-22 months processing times indicate the "speed" of processing for that current month. The worst of the quickest 75% of applications processed in september 2019 took 11 months to process, and the worst of the quickest 90% processed took 22 months.
> - this slowdown could be due to prioritising 489 and 190 subclass which we saw on immitracker, had a steady increase of grants in sept. 189 visa applications are still being worked on (by possibly only a few COs based on progress in CO contacts/handful of grants in sept).
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm also curious to know what immigration lawyers have said to applicants about this? It's literally their business to handle their clients' affairs which is now wildly chaotic for many of us.


Your logic sounds very plausible considering the utter randomness of this jump.
I am not sure about the impact of 489 & 190 processing/workload/backlog on 189. If there is any, its unfortunate. Anyways lets see how things shape up in Oct


----------



## Sak1211

Ayush_Aus said:


> I'm also sailing in the same boat. We applied our visa in Nov 2018 but had to put on hold as we were expecting our baby. Co contacted in Mar 19 and we informed him the condition and then again got a Co contact in July, after which our baby is added to the application and everything got completed by 4th Sept, 19. We are quite disappointed to see the update in the processing time, not sure by when we will get our grant.


Hi Ayush/All,

Our situation is also same, last year Oct 2018 we contacted by CO to complete the medical. later in the month, we requested to put on hold as we were expecting the baby. In July 2019 we again contacted the CO to reinstate the request once the baby born. Baby's profile was added successfully on 14th August. Now we are not able to understand what all steps are pending now?

Is HAP ID will be generated for the baby?
Is Medical test will be requested for the baby? 
How much more time will it take to grant the Visa. ( waiting time is very frustrating) 

Regards
PS


----------



## NB

Sak1211 said:


> Hi Ayush/All,
> 
> Our situation is also same, last year Oct 2018 we contacted by CO to complete the medical. later in the month, we requested to put on hold as we were expecting the baby. In July 2019 we again contacted the CO to reinstate the request once the baby born. Baby's profile was added successfully on 14th August. Now we are not able to understand what all steps are pending now?
> 
> Is HAP ID will be generated for the baby?
> Is Medical test will be requested for the baby?
> How much more time will it take to grant the Visa. ( waiting time is very frustrating)
> 
> Regards
> PS


YES
The hap I’d will be generated for the baby and you will have to get the test done
It’s not an invasive test, just very basic physical examination from what I hear

Only after that can you get the grant
No one can predict when you will get it, You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abhiaus said:


> That's really great insight , can you please suggest me any professional consultant or Mara agent who can suggest me first in my case and later I can hire them for their services. All the consultant, Mara agent I am coming across just ask for money before they even suggest anything. Please advise as I am looking for expert opinion , trustworthy on this matter.


I have used My Access Australia - https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/

I think it is reasonable that they charge for a consultation - they're not running a charity my friend. 

ISCAH have a free assessment service, you could try them if you would like free advice. If you are onshore, you can try your local legal aid too which often provide free short consultations.


----------



## nikhileshp

11-22 months seems quiet a jump. My application was lodged in May 2019 at onshore now need to wait patiently. 

Any idea if CO would ask for PCC and Health Examinations again as they would not be valid for more than 12 months?


----------



## NB

nikhileshp said:


> 11-22 months seems quiet a jump. My application was lodged in May 2019 at onshore now need to wait patiently.
> 
> Any idea if CO would ask for PCC and Health Examinations again as they would not be valid for more than 12 months?


Most probably not
But no guarantee..it’s the sole prerogative of the CO

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

nikhileshp said:


> 11-22 months seems quiet a jump. My application was lodged in May 2019 at onshore now need to wait patiently.
> 
> Any idea if CO would ask for PCC and Health Examinations again as they would not be valid for more than 12 months?


Do note 11-22 months is the global processing time for last month, and could be due to temporary changes in resourcing within DHA. 

It is possible the CO will ask for both again, but it seems to be up to the COs discretion or guided by requirements not in the public domain.

My anecdotal observation is that health requirements are more likely to be asked for again if they are not valid, whereas with PCC's, it depends if you have crossed the 12 month threshold in any additional countries since your last PCC and often are not asked for again.


----------



## Ayush_Aus

Sak1211 said:


> Hi Ayush/All,
> 
> Our situation is also same, last year Oct 2018 we contacted by CO to complete the medical. later in the month, we requested to put on hold as we were expecting the baby. In July 2019 we again contacted the CO to reinstate the request once the baby born. Baby's profile was added successfully on 14th August. Now we are not able to understand what all steps are pending now?
> 
> Is HAP ID will be generated for the baby?
> Is Medical test will be requested for the baby?
> How much more time will it take to grant the Visa. ( waiting time is very frustrating)
> 
> Regards
> PS


Once the baby is added to the application, reply back to the email notification which you would have got and tell them that all the details are correct, please add your baby to the health assessment page. Once they do this, you would need to generate the Hap ID and get the medical done for your baby. 

I believe no one can predict the time frame when we will get the grant but yes I would agree that it is quite frustrating.


----------



## Ayush_Aus

abhiaus said:


> Did you put on hold yourself or your CO put on hold as you were expecting baby. Pls let me know how did you inform to CO about you guys expecting baby.


We submitted change in circumstances form mentioning all the details


----------



## Arjun_123

Processing Time for subclass 189 increases to 11 Months to 22 Months


----------



## rtsideofwrong

I got RFI (request for information) by the CO on June 20th. I submitted the response on July 15th. Since then its still showing Further assessment and now it says processing time 11 to 22 months..


----------



## ankittanna

Dear NB,

Just to lighten the mood here  What is the art of perfecting the Visa lodgement? I mean what all documents are needed so that CO doesnt dare contact!  

2613
189 - 80
190 - 85
DoE- 6th June, 2019

Married but not in court. Do I still need all the chats transactions etc etc.

Can we do PCC before hand?
When does HAP ID get generated? - As soon as invite is receives?
No Kids.
Do we need to send passport? 

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna

rtsideofwrong said:


> I got RFI (request for information) by the CO on June 20th. I submitted the response on July 15th. Since then its still showing Further assessment and now it says processing time 11 to 22 months..


So much delay in furnishing the information?

11-22 would be just a template to your response. Don't worry. Your lodgement date would be actual date.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## delportfrans101

Ayush_Aus said:


> Once the baby is added to the application, reply back to the email notification which you would have got and tell them that all the details are correct, please add your baby to the health assessment page. Once they do this, you would need to generate the Hap ID and get the medical done for your baby.
> 
> I believe no one can predict the time frame when we will get the grant but yes I would agree that it is quite frustrating.


I'm in the same boat, submitted change of circumstances 1 August 2019, uploaded babies' docs on 7th, still no movement on application.We are literally on the last step before grant, but adding baby seems to take an eternity.

Feel your pain, just hold on, the grant will come...


----------



## Sak1211

Ayush_Aus said:


> Once the baby is added to the application, reply back to the email notification which you would have got and tell them that all the details are correct, please add your baby to the health assessment page. Once they do this, you would need to generate the Hap ID and get the medical done for your baby.
> 
> I believe no one can predict the time frame when we will get the grant but yes I would agree that it is quite frustrating.


Thanks, Ayush for the reply. I checked the same with ISCAH and below is the reply I received.

*"When your file is out for a review again then more likely you will receive a request for the child to undertake visa medical ( if the baby is over 6 months old) or a request to provide a letter from treating doctor and sign emedical consent form"*

So, As per above medical is required for the baby over 6 months old. I have added my baby as soon as he born. he is currently 3 months old now. I am not sure if the medical assessment is required for the newborn or not. 
I can see you were also there in the same similar situation, can you confirm. have you also added the baby's detail to the application after the birth? Is the case officer demanded medical assessment? if yes, how much time case officer took to add the HAPID once you added the detail of newborn as part of the application?


----------



## Ali1993

rtsideofwrong said:


> I got RFI (request for information) by the CO on June 20th. I submitted the response on July 15th. Since then its still showing Further assessment and now it says processing time 11 to 22 months..


Give it a few more weeks, given the delays and changes being made by DHA. Wishing you a speedy grant!


----------



## ankittanna

Got this. Not sure what does 4th point mean.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshine

linhnt said:


> My bad luck.
> 
> I have submitted my application on 23 Jan 2019.
> My health check was cleared on 28 Apr 2019 as I have scars on my lungs and my healthcheck only lasts for 6 months (poor me)
> First time, they contacted on 11 Apr 2019 for my healthcheck when my sputum check was on the way.
> Second time they contacted for health undertaking on 18 Jun 2019.
> Everytime I almost reached the timeframe the processing time increased by 1 month and this time 16 months. How crazy it is! Everything will be soon expired and I will have to redo all?!
> 
> Due to my application process, I had to informed the company about my plan on Jan 2019 and then a transition plan was made for me in 6 months (due in Jun 2019) - processing time was around 6-8 months at that time. I cannot blame my company because my position is critical and the backup plan is a must.
> Now after 3 months staying at home and waiting in vain, I am not sure about my next step after knowing about the new timeframe.
> For sure, due to the nature of profession, it is hard for a company to hire someone they think will stay with them for a while. New employers will check my references at the old company and know about my immi plan for sure.
> How can Doha work that way? They have to have some commitment with the applicants.
> This is the first time in my life I feel so lost by not being able to control anything.


You are not alone, currently on the same boat as you. Application and medical lodged in Dec 2018, CO contacts in March and June respectively. Nothing since then. 

Disheartening to see that there is zero movement in 189 visa at all when you have put everything in your life on hold for this PR.


----------



## sghx700_rgb

boomshine said:


> You are not alone, currently on the same boat as you. Application and medical lodged in Dec 2018, CO contacts in March and June respectively. Nothing since then.
> 
> Disheartening to see that there is zero movement in 189 visa at all when you have put everything in your life on hold for this PR.


hang in there buddy..almost there.


----------



## boomshine

sghx700_rgb said:


> hang in there buddy..almost there.


thanks man, all the best to you too. are you from KL by chance?


----------



## rtsideofwrong

Ali1993 said:


> rtsideofwrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got RFI (request for information) by the CO on June 20th. I submitted the response on July 15th. Since then its still showing Further assessment and now it says processing time 11 to 22 months..
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a few more weeks, given the delays and changes being made by DHA. Wishing you a speedy grant!
Click to expand...


Thanks dear. Hope it happens within this year.


----------



## NearCool

I’m the same here mate.

Lodged my visa 11th Jan, CO connected Mar and June and nothing since then...






boomshine said:


> linhnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad luck.
> 
> I have submitted my application on 23 Jan 2019.
> My health check was cleared on 28 Apr 2019 as I have scars on my lungs and my healthcheck only lasts for 6 months (poor me)
> First time, they contacted on 11 Apr 2019 for my healthcheck when my sputum check was on the way.
> Second time they contacted for health undertaking on 18 Jun 2019.
> Everytime I almost reached the timeframe the processing time increased by 1 month and this time 16 months. How crazy it is! Everything will be soon expired and I will have to redo all?!
> 
> Due to my application process, I had to informed the company about my plan on Jan 2019 and then a transition plan was made for me in 6 months (due in Jun 2019) - processing time was around 6-8 months at that time. I cannot blame my company because my position is critical and the backup plan is a must.
> Now after 3 months staying at home and waiting in vain, I am not sure about my next step after knowing about the new timeframe.
> For sure, due to the nature of profession, it is hard for a company to hire someone they think will stay with them for a while. New employers will check my references at the old company and know about my immi plan for sure.
> How can Doha work that way? They have to have some commitment with the applicants.
> This is the first time in my life I feel so lost by not being able to control anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone, currently on the same boat as you. Application and medical lodged in Dec 2018, CO contacts in March and June respectively. Nothing since then.
> 
> Disheartening to see that there is zero movement in 189 visa at all when you have put everything in your life on hold for this PR.
Click to expand...


----------



## abhiaus

Hi everyone,

Can anyone whose verification to HR was initiated by DIBP and their HR didn't respond to the verification email , did anyone got CO contact or they got call /email from CO / DIBP asking that they are not able get in touch with the HR of respective employer? 
Please let me know if anyone in this group was in same situation before..


----------



## Sak1211

not sure about it


----------



## Sak1211

delportfrans101 said:


> I'm in the same boat, submitted change of circumstances 1 August 2019, uploaded babies' docs on 7th, still no movement on application.We are literally on the last step before grant, but adding baby seems to take an eternity.
> 
> Feel your pain, just hold on, the grant will come...


sending the reminder email to CO worked. I received HAP ID for the little one!. I understand many of us are in the same situation. so do send email to the CO, they will read and revert back to you.


----------



## abhiaus

NearCool said:


> I’m the same here mate.
> 
> Lodged my visa 11th Jan, CO connected Mar and June and nothing since then...


Could you please confirm the requirement by CO for your CO Contact ?


----------



## sghx700_rgb

boomshine said:


> thanks man, all the best to you too. are you from KL by chance?


yes i'm, couldnt send you a pm.


----------



## young12301

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know whether form 1221 is compulsory for 189 visa please? I have submitted form 80. My agent says it's not essential and all their clients do not submit it. However, I find some reports asking form 1221 when CO contacts. Any insights? Many thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## boomshine

NearCool said:


> I’m the same here mate.
> 
> Lodged my visa 11th Jan, CO connected Mar and June and nothing since then...


Almost there. The end should be near..


----------



## boomshine

sghx700_rgb said:


> yes i'm, couldnt send you a pm.


no worries I will pm u once I get my Private Messaging unlocked


----------



## llt9041

young12301 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know whether form 1221 is compulsory for 189 visa please? I have submitted form 80. My agent says it's not essential and all their clients do not submit it. However, I find some reports asking form 1221 when CO contacts. Any insights? Many thanks!
> 
> Cheers!


I submitted form 1221 to be on the safe side - I don't see why not?


----------



## llt9041

I noticed the global visa processing times stated "Last updated: 26 September 2019 (for month ending 31 August 2019)". 

Does this mean the 11-22 months is the processing speed for the month of August? I wonder if they would update it anytime soon for month of September.

489 application processing times is now "Unavailable due to low volume of applications." Hopefully this means the backlog is clearing up.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

llt9041 said:


> I noticed the global visa processing times stated "Last updated: 26 September 2019 (for month ending 31 August 2019)".
> 
> Does this mean the 11-22 months is the processing speed for the month of August? I wonder if they would update it anytime soon for month of September.
> 
> 489 application processing times is now "Unavailable due to low volume of applications." Hopefully this means the backlog is clearing up.


Yes, it is only the global processing time for that particular month, not an overall average global processing time for that visa subclass.


----------



## NB

llt9041 said:


> I noticed the global visa processing times stated "Last updated: 26 September 2019 (for month ending 31 August 2019)".
> 
> Does this mean the 11-22 months is the processing speed for the month of August? I wonder if they would update it anytime soon for month of September.
> 
> 489 application processing times is now "Unavailable due to low volume of applications." Hopefully this means the backlog is clearing up.


The data for the previous month is updated every month without fail between 19th to 31st

Cheers


----------



## amallik

Hey guys,

I'm new to all of this so excuse if I'm asking silly questions.

I'm a GP from the UK currently living in Melbourne on an old 457. I'm only just starting my 189 visa process now (I know I should've started a while ago).

I've got two and a bit years left on my 457 visa. I have put in my EOI with 80 points but have emailed migration agents. One has flat told me "80 is not enough for a 189 so we need to talk about other options". 

As far as I know, isn't the main reason that 80 isn't enough because the Department have suppressed invitations to 100/month and aren't we (at some point) expecting these to be loosened a bit?

Just worried about the idea of my visa running out or my profession being taken off the skilled list before I can get my visa!
Thanks


----------



## jeyam_555

Hi guys,
what are the mandatory documents that may be needed for employment support if a person from India works in Dubai. My friend has just the offer letter and Visa details and says hard to get any other supporting documents. Any past experiences and help is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## NB

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi guys,
> what are the mandatory documents that may be needed for employment support if a person from India works in Dubai. My friend has just the offer letter and Visa details and says hard to get any other supporting documents. Any past experiences and help is appreciated, Thanks


What is his ANZSCO code?
Has he completed his English test and skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## NB

amallik said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to all of this so excuse if I'm asking silly questions.
> 
> I'm a GP from the UK currently living in Melbourne on an old 457. I'm only just starting my 189 visa process now (I know I should've started a while ago).
> 
> I've got two and a bit years left on my 457 visa. I have put in my EOI with 80 points but have emailed migration agents. One has flat told me "80 is not enough for a 189 so we need to talk about other options".
> 
> As far as I know, isn't the main reason that 80 isn't enough because the Department have suppressed invitations to 100/month and aren't we (at some point) expecting these to be loosened a bit?
> 
> Just worried about the idea of my visa running out or my profession being taken off the skilled list before I can get my visa!
> Thanks


Your employer will not sponsor you for the PR pathway ?
Have you spoken to them ?

Cheers


----------



## jeyam_555

Hi NB, thanks for the reply. his ANZSCO code is 233512. He has cleared English test and just applied for skill assessment. 
Thanks


----------



## amallik

NB said:


> Your employer will not sponsor you for the PR pathway ?
> Have you spoken to them ?
> 
> Cheers


Nope, for GPs they have brought in Rural Workforce Certificates for GPs to be sponsored and I don't work rurally so it's a non starter. 

What's your thoughts on what the migration agent told me?

Thanks


----------



## VineethViswan

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi guys,
> what are the mandatory documents that may be needed for employment support if a person from India works in Dubai. My friend has just the offer letter and Visa details and says hard to get any other supporting documents. Any past experiences and help is appreciated, Thanks


If this is for the skills assessment, coloured copy of Employment Contract document is very important to be submitted, which declares your profession, company and salary. Anything in Arabic without a translation will have to be legally translated form typing centres.

Offer letters & roles and responsibility letters will be asked. Salary slips *or* bank statement will do the job.


----------



## NB

amallik said:


> Nope, for GPs they have brought in Rural Workforce Certificates for GPs to be sponsored and I don't work rurally so it's a non starter.
> 
> What's your thoughts on what the migration agent told me?
> 
> Thanks


Will your points change after 16 nov ?
Have you claimed spouse points ?

Cheers


----------



## amallik

NB said:


> Will your points change after 16 nov ?
> Have you claimed spouse points ?
> 
> Cheers


I have recently separated from my Australian wife (part of the reason why I am rushing to do this 189 as I was complacent on the visa issue for a while). 

However I am looking at these changes now and is it true I get 10 extra points for not having a spouse? We are separated and she is Australian anyway...


----------



## NB

amallik said:


> I have recently separated from my Australian wife (part of the reason why I am rushing to do this 189 as I was complacent on the visa issue for a while).
> 
> However I am looking at these changes now and is it true I get 10 extra points for not having a spouse? We are separated and she is Australian anyway...


Is the divorce proceedings completed ?
Even if so, Not sure if a divorced person will be counted as a single or not 
Wait for the fine print 

Cheers


----------



## jeyam_555

VineethViswan said:


> If this is for the skills assessment, coloured copy of Employment Contract document is very important to be submitted, which declares your profession, company and salary. Anything in Arabic without a translation will have to be legally translated form typing centres.
> 
> 
> 
> Offer letters & roles and responsibility letters will be asked. Salary slips *or* bank statement will do the job.


Thanks for the advice. Appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## amallik

NB said:


> Is the divorce proceedings completed ?
> Even if so, Not sure if a divorced person will be counted as a single or not
> Wait for the fine print
> 
> Cheers


Small print on the legislation says:

_This will ensure that primary applicants without a partner (singles) will be ranked equally to other primary applicants who have the same human capital attributes. If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:

· First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner

· Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner

· Second - Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)

· Third - Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal._

So not sure where I'd fit in. I wouldn't be in "third" but also not in any of the others. It seems to exist to not disadvantage single people over applicants with a skilled spouse. I guess this is where the migration agents come in. 

Can I just ask what are your thoughts on having 80 points currently? Is the consensus that things will open up soon? The migration agent I contacted seemed pretty sure that 80 points meant no chance of an invite. 

Thanks


----------



## tiwary.r

Hello Everyone,

Just a query regarding adding the baby in the application.

I lodged my visa application on 4th Feb 2019 and got CO contact on 14th May2019. Replied to CO on 16th May 2019. Still waiting for the grant.

I am expecting my baby in the month of march 2020. I was initially planning to get the baby delivered in Australia after getting the PR so that the baby gets Australian citizenship by birth. 

However, the delay in the Grant may not allow my wife to travel after Nov/ Dec. 

My query is -
1. Shall I Inform CO now and put the file on hold until the delivery?
2. Or shall I wait and get the PR and then inform the CO to add the baby ( after delivery, wife and I stay in India until then ) on a separate 101 Child Visa?

Many thanks in Advance.


----------



## boomshine

amallik said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to all of this so excuse if I'm asking silly questions.
> 
> I'm a GP from the UK currently living in Melbourne on an old 457. I'm only just starting my 189 visa process now (I know I should've started a while ago).
> 
> I've got two and a bit years left on my 457 visa. I have put in my EOI with 80 points but have emailed migration agents. One has flat told me "80 is not enough for a 189 so we need to talk about other options".
> 
> As far as I know, isn't the main reason that 80 isn't enough because the Department have suppressed invitations to 100/month and aren't we (at some point) expecting these to be loosened a bit?
> 
> Just worried about the idea of my visa running out or my profession being taken off the skilled list before I can get my visa!
> Thanks


Hi there, good thing you intend to start applying now. It's never too late to start your application. 

Based on the latest invitation round - 11/9/2019 - the cut off point for most occupations stand at 85 points. Occupations such as Accountant and Engineering stand at a staggering 95 points at the moment. Thus, the agent is right when he said 80 is not enough for a 189. The only option for you would be to gain another 5 points from other means. 

You can bank on DIBP loosening their quotas but it is a risky move as you will be losing precious time as you have only 2 years left on your 457 visa. Based on recent trends, DIBP seems to be shunning 189 visa in favour of processing the regional visas. 

Given that you are based in Melbourne, I assume you would want to continue your stay in Melbourne? If so, 189 will be your only option as it is the only permanent visa that allows you to work and stay anywhere in Australia. Who knows what DIBP will change in the 2 years? 

If I were you I will start finding ways to gain another 5 points and get the invitation as soon as possible. My two cents.


----------



## NB

amallik said:


> Small print on the legislation says:
> 
> _This will ensure that primary applicants without a partner (singles) will be ranked equally to other primary applicants who have the same human capital attributes. If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:
> 
> · First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner
> 
> · Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner
> 
> · Second - Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)
> 
> · Third - Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal._
> 
> So not sure where I'd fit in. I wouldn't be in "third" but also not in any of the others. It seems to exist to not disadvantage single people over applicants with a skilled spouse. I guess this is where the migration agents come in.
> 
> Can I just ask what are your thoughts on having 80 points currently? Is the consensus that things will open up soon? The migration agent I contacted seemed pretty sure that 80 points meant no chance of an invite.
> 
> Thanks


I am sorry
I don’t predict invites 
But I can tell you one thing
The number of invites will go up some time soon
To how many cannot guess
You should also think of 491 as gp can be better off in rural Australia also

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## amallik

boomshine said:


> Hi there, good thing you intend to start applying now. It's never too late to start your application.
> 
> Based on the latest invitation round - 11/9/2019 - the cut off point for most occupations stand at 85 points. Occupations such as Accountant and Engineering stand at a staggering 95 points at the moment. Thus, the agent is right when he said 80 is not enough for a 189. The only option for you would be to gain another 5 points from other means.
> 
> You can bank on DIBP loosening their quotas but it is a risky move as you will be losing precious time as you have only 2 years left on your 457 visa. Based on recent trends, DIBP seems to be shunning 189 visa in favour of processing the regional visas.
> 
> Given that you are based in Melbourne, I assume you would want to continue your stay in Melbourne? If so, 189 will be your only option as it is the only permanent visa that allows you to work and stay anywhere in Australia. Who knows what DIBP will change in the 2 years?
> 
> If I were you I will start finding ways to gain another 5 points and get the invitation as soon as possible. My two cents.


I just can't think of a way to get another 5 points. The study requirements are onerous and would need two years of study anyway by which time 457 time would be done. 

Yes, I would want to stay in Melbourne however one option would be working more rurally for a couple of years on a visa until I got citizenship. Really would not be ideal though. 

I have heard some say they think current issues are because they are trying to clear backlog of other issues, and 189 would be prioritised again soon. Are people just guessing or are there reasonable sources on this you have heard?

If I get my invite before my 457 is up and I'm in the process of applying when it expires, would I get a bridging visa? At least this way I have a couple of years to get an invite.

Thanks


----------



## amallik

NB said:


> I am sorry
> I don’t predict invites
> But I can tell you one thing
> The number of invites will go up some time soon
> To how many cannot guess
> You should also think of 491 as gp can be better off in rural Australia also
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cheers


Okay, well it's somewhat heartening to know that invites will go up soon to some degree. At least some of the 80s in front of me might be cleared. 

Rural would be less than ideal, though I could get 186 sponsored rurally if I absolutely had to. 

If I got an invite a few months before Visa expiration, would I be granted a bridging visa whilst the application was processed?
Thanks


----------



## boomshine

amallik said:


> I just can't think of a way to get another 5 points. The study requirements are onerous and would need two years of study anyway by which time 457 time would be done.
> 
> Yes, I would want to stay in Melbourne however one option would be working more rurally for a couple of years on a visa until I got citizenship. Really would not be ideal though.
> 
> I have heard some say they think current issues are because they are trying to clear backlog of other issues, and 189 would be prioritised again soon. Are people just guessing or are there reasonable sources on this you have heard?
> 
> If I get my invite before my 457 is up and I'm in the process of applying when it expires, would I get a bridging visa? At least this way I have a couple of years to get an invite.
> 
> Thanks


Have you done one of the English tests (PTE or IELTS) and achieved the highest score? That should be able to provide you extra points if you haven't done so. 

Well, there are always people who are guessing but there are strong reasons to believe based on their recent change in 189 visa processing times; and a reduction in processing times for the regional visa. Another strong indicator is that there are close to minimal movement for 189 visas for the past 2 months based on myimmitracker.com **for* *offshore* *applicants** Fret not, onshore applicants like you will be prioritised over offshore applicants should you receive your invitation.

Yes, you will receive your bridging visa.


----------



## amallik

boomshine said:


> Have you done one of the English tests (PTE or IELTS) and achieved the highest score? That should be able to provide you extra points if you haven't done so.
> 
> Well, there are always people who are guessing but there are strong reasons to believe based on their recent change in 189 visa processing times; and a reduction in processing times for the regional visa. Another strong indicator is that there are close to minimal movement for 189 visas for the past 2 months based on myimmitracker.com **for* *offshore* *applicants** Fret not, onshore applicants like you will be prioritised over offshore applicants should you receive your invitation.
> 
> Yes, you will receive your bridging visa.


Thanks for the info. Yes I did PTE, it was a formality as Eng is my first language but still good to get those points! 

As long as my profession doesn't get removed then I should have some time at least.


----------



## tiwary.r

tiwary.r said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just a query regarding adding the baby in the application.
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 4th Feb 2019 and got CO contact on 14th May2019. Replied to CO on 16th May 2019. Still waiting for the grant.
> 
> I am expecting my baby in the month of march 2020. I was initially planning to get the baby delivered in Australia after getting the PR so that the baby gets Australian citizenship by birth.
> 
> However, the delay in the Grant may not allow my wife to travel after Nov/ Dec.
> 
> My query is -
> 1. Shall I Inform CO now and put the file on hold until the delivery?
> 2. Or shall I wait and get the PR and then inform the CO to add the baby ( after delivery, wife and I stay in India until then ) on a separate 101 Child Visa?
> 
> Many thanks in Advance.


Looks like its lost somewhere. So asking again!

Hello Everyone,

Just a query regarding adding the baby in the application.

I lodged my visa application on 4th Feb 2019 and got CO contact on 14th May2019. Replied to CO on 16th May 2019. Still waiting for the grant.

I am expecting my baby in the month of march 2020. I was initially planning to get the baby delivered in Australia after getting the PR so that the baby gets Australian citizenship by birth. 

However, the delay in the Grant may not allow my wife to travel after Nov/ Dec. 

My query is -
1. Shall I Inform CO now and put the file on hold until the delivery?
2. Or shall I wait and get the PR and then inform the CO to add the baby ( after delivery, wife and I stay in India until then ) on a separate 101 Child Visa?

Many thanks in Advance.


----------



## fireblazerr

tiwary.r said:


> Looks like its lost somewhere. So asking again!
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just a query regarding adding the baby in the application.
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 4th Feb 2019 and got CO contact on 14th May2019. Replied to CO on 16th May 2019. Still waiting for the grant.
> 
> I am expecting my baby in the month of march 2020. I was initially planning to get the baby delivered in Australia after getting the PR so that the baby gets Australian citizenship by birth.
> 
> However, the delay in the Grant may not allow my wife to travel after Nov/ Dec.
> 
> My query is -
> 1. Shall I Inform CO now and put the file on hold until the delivery?
> 2. Or shall I wait and get the PR and then inform the CO to add the baby ( after delivery, wife and I stay in India until then ) on a separate 101 Child Visa?
> 
> Many thanks in Advance.


one thing to consider is that adding a baby at this time to your application is free and no additional costs other than medicals. i am not sure of the process of adding your baby after you get your PR.


----------



## GhOsT_2019

Hi people,

I obtained Bridging Visa B to travel back to my country. Now it's close to expiry date, almost close to 3 months... Would I be in too much of a risk if I exceed the reentry date and wait for the grant in my home country? Or is it a lot more safe to go back to Australia and wait there? Does being and waiting in Australia make any difference in the case of a grant? Also, do I need to submit police clearance again in my application? 

I have lodged my application onshore and been waiting almost 7 months for grant... Has anyone else been in a similar situation? Please advise if you can. Appreciate it.


----------



## NB

GhOsT_2019 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I obtained Bridging Visa B to travel back to my country. Now it's close to expiry date, almost close to 3 months... Would I be in too much of a risk if I exceed the reentry date and wait for the grant in my home country? Or is it a lot more safe to go back to Australia and wait there? Does being and waiting in Australia make any difference in the case of a grant? Also, do I need to submit police clearance again in my application?
> 
> I have lodged my application onshore and been waiting almost 7 months for grant... Has anyone else been in a similar situation? Please advise if you can. Appreciate it.


Whether you wait in Australia or your home country, makes no difference to the processing time
If your pcc will expire during the processing, it depends on the CO to ask for a fresh one or not
Again it can happen even if you are in Australia or in home country 

If you have a steady job in Australia, you should go back, else wait in your home country 

Cheers


----------



## tiwary.r

Thanks Fireblazer! Yes I am aware about the financial aspect of this. But just want to ensure if I must inform the CO about this new development now! Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Bamf

When’s the latest a pregnant person is allowed to travel? If due date is March 2020, then I suspect you could travel in December or even early January? If so I think you should wait a bit before informing CO. If the grant doesn’t come by end of November or early December then you can go ahead and inform them.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bamf said:


> When’s the latest a pregnant person is allowed to travel? If due date is March 2020, then I suspect you could travel in December or even early January? If so I think you should wait a bit before informing CO. If the grant doesn’t come by end of November or early December then you can go ahead and inform them.


Different airlines will have different guidelines, and may require a doctors letter if you're fairly close to delivery / the pregnancy isn't 'normal'. 

Might be good to get all that info from potential airlines.


----------



## tiwary.r

Bamf said:


> When’s the latest a pregnant person is allowed to travel? If due date is March 2020, then I suspect you could travel in December or even early January? If so I think you should wait a bit before informing CO. If the grant doesn’t come by end of November or early December then you can go ahead and inform them.


Thanks for the reply Bamf. 

- I am still in dilemma about taking my wife along, considering I will have to look for a place to stay and find a job. 

- I am not sure how the Australian healthcare system would respond to the case.

- Whether it would be free of cost or I may need to spend from my pocket. 

- Personal insurance has a lockin period of atleast 1 year ( thats what I have heard). 

Please guide me if any one of you have knowledge about this.

Thanks


----------



## Ayush_Aus

Not much of a movement in 189 visa grant as per immitracker...seems like they are working on 190


----------



## Navathej

Ayush_Aus said:


> Not much of a movement in 189 visa grant as per immitracker...seems like they are working on 190




I don't pin my hopes on OCT as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Ayush_Aus said:


> Not much of a movement in 189 visa grant as per immitracker...seems like they are working on 190


 Yes 190 is moving really well

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Invites are less due to expected points changes,

But why grants are delayed and even worst stopped is suspicious. 

Will 190 and 489 applicants won’t go to Sydney/Melbourne and moreover, not entire world is moving to Australia.

Seems to be some hysteria created by Au govt officials and 189 has been made scapegoat, they should continue to release grants to the people in queue atleast at a slow pace rather completely choking them.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Navathej

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Invites are less due to expected points changes,
> 
> But why grants are delayed and even worst stopped is suspicious.
> 
> Will 190 and 489 applicants won’t go to Sydney/Melbourne and moreover, not entire world is moving to Australia.
> 
> Seems to be some hysteria created by Au govt officials and 189 has been made scapegoat, they should continue to release grants to the people in queue atleast at a slow pace rather completely choking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received




They just want to discourage people and drive them away from 189 so that they can promote more restricted 190s and sponsored visas. 

Doing away with 189 completely is not an option as it will result in a lot of backlash. So people in queue will get it in sometime but it will be after lot of people change their plans due to various factors, other migrations, family and social issues, health, jobs, money etc

It is a planned systematic slow death for which DHA cant be blamed. They are not policy makers. Probably a saturation point for big cities in Aus i guess.

My opinion though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayush_Aus

May be you're right and unfortunately we are the ones who have to face this heat of delay. I hope we get our grants soon.


----------



## OP2

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Invites are less due to expected points changes,
> 
> But why grants are delayed and even worst stopped is suspicious.
> 
> Will 190 and 489 applicants won’t go to Sydney/Melbourne and moreover, not entire world is moving to Australia.
> 
> Seems to be some hysteria created by Au govt officials and 189 has been made scapegoat, they should continue to release grants to the people in queue atleast at a slow pace rather completely choking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


It is almost 6 months now and the Dept has not found time to even open your file. This is sheer arrogance !


----------



## NB

OP2 said:


> It is almost 6 months now and the Dept has not found time to even open your file. This is sheer arrogance !


How do you know that the file has not even been opened ?
Just because the applicant has not been contacted, doesn’t means that nobody is working on the file
If your application is complete, it will go directly from received to finalised directly 
Relax instead of provoking members

Cheers


----------



## OP2

NB said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost 6 months now and the Dept has not found time to even open your file. This is sheer arrogance !
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that the file has not even been opened ?
> Just because the applicant has not been contacted, doesn’t means that nobody is working on the file
> If your application is complete, it will go directly from received to finalised directly
> Relax instead of provoking members
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

What is the meaning of "Received" ? From day 0 the application is in this state. The next state in the process is "initial assessment" , if the status of application is still in received state , then there is no reason to assume that somebody has even taken a peak at the application


----------



## NB

OP2 said:


> What is the meaning of "Received" ? From day 0 the application is in this state. The next state in the process is "initial assessment" , if the status of application is still in received state , then there is no reason to assume that somebody has even taken a peak at the application


Have you even bothered to read what I said?
There are thousands of cases including mine which went from directly from received to finalised.
No initial assessment..nothing..just finalised
So do you think all of us got the grant without anybody seeing the file ?

Understand the process better and then get agitated

Cheers


----------



## llt9041

Anyone noticed some people have been receiving 489/190 grants on Saturdays for the past few weeks now? Am hoping COs are working Saturdays to balance out the backlog.. which shows some dedication to applicants at the very least. Hoping they can get to 189 soon


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Yes. Grants have been issued on Saturdays too since quite sometime. However, 189 has least priority when compared to 190&489. So, they will try to clear as Manya backlogs as possible before touching 189 on a major scale I believe.


----------



## nest47

Information disclosed by Dept. of Home Affairs under the FOIA (Freedom of Information Act)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


----------



## Janubless

Did you find anything on here that we can refer to for our current situation?


nest47 said:


> Information disclosed by Dept. of Home Affairs under the FOIA (Freedom of Information Act)
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


----------



## Aish$

Janubless said:


> Did you find anything on here that we can refer to for our current situation?
> 
> 
> nest47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Information disclosed by Dept. of Home Affairs under the FOIA (Freedom of Information Act)
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019
Click to expand...

I think this will get updated daily
But the last updated date was 29/08
So nothing much


----------



## Deepakpots

Hi everyone, just to bring a little smile to all those awaiting grants. I got my grants after a long and painful wait time.

Visa: 189
Points: 75
Code: 261312
Invite: 20 dec 2018
summitted: 26 Dec, 2018
Medicals: 5th Jan
CO Contact for De facto: 7th march, 2019
Update to CO: 8th March, 2019
Grant: 8 oct, 2019

Thanks again everyone for the support.

Cheers
Dee


----------



## k2rulz

Deepakpots said:


> Hi everyone, just to bring a little smile to all those awaiting grants. I got my grants after a long and painful wait time.
> 
> Visa: 189
> Points: 75
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 20 dec 2018
> summitted: 26 Dec, 2018
> Medicals: 5th Jan
> CO Contact for De facto: 7th march, 2019
> Update to CO: 8th March, 2019
> Grant: 8 oct, 2019
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the support.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee


Awesome, congrats.
This brings hope!
Mine is one month earlier than yours, still waiting.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jha_gaurav

*Congrats*



Deepakpots said:


> Hi everyone, just to bring a little smile to all those awaiting grants. I got my grants after a long and painful wait time.
> 
> Visa: 189
> Points: 75
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 20 dec 2018
> summitted: 26 Dec, 2018
> Medicals: 5th Jan
> CO Contact for De facto: 7th march, 2019
> Update to CO: 8th March, 2019
> Grant: 8 oct, 2019
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the support.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee


Congratulations.


----------



## jha_gaurav

Hi,

I lodged my 189 VISA application on 31st March 2019. I submitted all documents including the PCC (India) and the medicals. Now since already 6 months have passed and still no CO contact / Grant, would be required to get PCC / medicals again, whenever the application moves up?

Although I am patiently waiting for any communication, this is just for a heads up and teh situation I may be in for.

Thanks
Gaurav Jha


----------



## Deepakpots

k2rulz said:


> Awesome, congrats.
> This brings hope!
> Mine is one month earlier than yours, still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



THanks .Keep the faith, you will get it soon.


----------



## Deepakpots

jha_gaurav said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Janubless

Omg congratulations ...this makes all of us very happy too and very hopeful...cheers


Deepakpots said:


> Hi everyone, just to bring a little smile to all those awaiting grants. I got my grants after a long and painful wait time.
> 
> Visa: 189
> Points: 75
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 20 dec 2018
> summitted: 26 Dec, 2018
> Medicals: 5th Jan
> CO Contact for De facto: 7th march, 2019
> Update to CO: 8th March, 2019
> Grant: 8 oct, 2019
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the support.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee


----------



## tiwary.r

Congratulations! Just a query . Are you offshore or onshore applicant ?


----------



## Bamf

Congrats!!! The kinda energy this thread needed. Godspeed as you move on to the glorious land.


----------



## NB

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 VISA application on 31st March 2019. I submitted all documents including the PCC (India) and the medicals. Now since already 6 months have passed and still no CO contact / Grant, would be required to get PCC / medicals again, whenever the application moves up?
> 
> Although I am patiently waiting for any communication, this is just for a heads up and teh situation I may be in for.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav Jha


To ask for them to be redone again or not, is the sold prerogative of the co
He may waive it also,
You will have to wait for the co contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## farhan125

Felling great to hear something positive ..congrats buddy ..... Filed my case on 7th Jan 2019 and still waiting already got 2 CO contacts... Hoping to get the grant soon...


----------



## ankittanna

Any invite predictions for this month for 189?

Points: 80
ANZSCO: 2613
DoE: 6th June, 2019

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

Can anyone advise me from which email id , we receive CO Contact ?? As someone suggested me to check Spam folder as many a times mail goes to Spam.
I have my email Spam full of 1000 junk emails from promotional emails. It would be great if you can suggest me search criteria for me to check if I have received any CO Contact.

Also, if someone receives CO Contact , does it show in Message section of the Immi account?


----------



## eramitsingh1985

abhiaus said:


> Can anyone advise me from which email id , we receive CO Contact ?? As someone suggested me to check Spam folder as many a times mail goes to Spam.
> 
> I have my email Spam full of 1000 junk emails from promotional emails. It would be great if you can suggest me search criteria for me to check if I have received any CO Contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if someone receives CO Contact , does it show in Message section of the Immi account?




Expert members on forum suggest to check immi account for any co communication.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## manu14143

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Expert members on forum suggest to check immi account for any co communication.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


I like the way you had your details at the end of your post..

I am using Tapatalk on an Android. Don't think there is a signature feature for this.

Cheers..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

Deepakpots said:


> Hi everyone, just to bring a little smile to all those awaiting grants. I got my grants after a long and painful wait time.
> 
> Visa: 189
> Points: 75
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 20 dec 2018
> summitted: 26 Dec, 2018
> Medicals: 5th Jan
> CO Contact for De facto: 7th march, 2019
> Update to CO: 8th March, 2019
> Grant: 8 oct, 2019
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the support.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee


Congratulations ! 
This gives just a glimmer of hope.
The important question here, Offshore or onshore ?


----------



## falcon22

Deepakpots said:


> Hi everyone, just to bring a little smile to all those awaiting grants. I got my grants after a long and painful wait time.
> 
> Visa: 189
> Points: 75
> Code: 261312
> Invite: 20 dec 2018
> summitted: 26 Dec, 2018
> Medicals: 5th Jan
> CO Contact for De facto: 7th march, 2019
> Update to CO: 8th March, 2019
> Grant: 8 oct, 2019
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the support.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee


Congratulations. Really a good news for all of us who are in the queue. R u an onshore or offshore applicant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

manu14143 said:


> I like the way you had your details at the end of your post..
> 
> I am using Tapatalk on an Android. Don't think there is a signature feature for this.
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




In settings there is an option for signature. 
You have to give your signature explicitly there again. Tapatalk wont be able to show your expatforum signature directly.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## His Royal Highness

I see the 190s with lodgement date of +-24 February are now being granted.
189s stopped being processed at lodgement date of +-27 February.

What are the odds that 189s will start being processed when the lodgement dates with 190s hit parity in a few days time?


----------



## llt9041

His Royal Highness said:


> I see the 190s with lodgement date of +-24 February are now being granted.
> 189s stopped being processed at lodgement date of +-27 February.
> 
> What are the odds that 189s will start being processed when the lodgement dates with 190s hit parity in a few days time?


I assume they want 489 and 190 to surpass 189. I'm not sure what htey consider as backlog but I would think maybe once they have cleared June/July applications? Just an arbitrary and somewhat conservative guess on my part. I'm not sure how many 190 invites to apply (not nominations) are given.


----------



## jha_gaurav

NB said:


> To ask for them to be redone again or not, is the sold prerogative of the co
> He may waive it also,
> You will have to wait for the co contact or grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the heads up. Appreciate it.


----------



## farhan125

Hi, 

Just wanted to ask if the medical has been done since 1st Jan 2019 and I get the grant on lets say on 15 Dec 2019 ...so what will be travel conditions ?. Is it going to be only 15 days till 1 Jan 2020. ??

Regards


----------



## NB

farhan125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to ask if the medical has been done since 1st Jan 2019 and I get the grant on lets say on 15 Dec 2019 ...so what will be travel conditions ?. Is it going to be only 15 days till 1 Jan 2020. ??
> 
> Regards


Most applicants are now getting full 1 year IED irrespective of when their pcc or medicals are expiring 
In the rare case that the CO gives a very short IED, you can ask for waiver and it is generally accepted 

Cheers


----------



## siriusttt

Hi guys,

I just got contact from CO asking for new PCC ( Last PCC was in ct 2018) and asking for HR emails.

I have worked in 3 companies in total till now , six months for first 2 and 3rd one i am still working for the last 9 years.

The problem is 2nd company has been shut down since 2011 and i dont have any HR contact info but i have the experience letter with letter head and all information . This letter i even had uploaded before on portal not sure why they are asking again.

Anyone can guide what should i do here? .Should i mention that company is closed and am not able to contact the HR and upload the old experience letter information?. Anyone faced with this problem?

Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## NB

siriusttt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got contact from CO asking for new PCC ( Last PCC was in ct 2018) and asking for HR emails.
> 
> I have worked in 3 companies in total till now , six months for first 2 and 3rd one i am still working for the last 9 years.
> 
> The problem is 2nd company has been shut down since 2011 and i dont have any HR contact info but i have the experience letter with letter head and all information . This letter i even had uploaded before on portal not sure why they are asking again.
> 
> Anyone can guide what should i do here? .Should i mention that company is closed and am not able to contact the HR and upload the old experience letter information?. Anyone faced with this problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


Have you claimed points for this experience or used this experience during skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## Sid_846252

siriusttt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got contact from CO asking for new PCC ( Last PCC was in ct 2018) and asking for HR emails.
> 
> I have worked in 3 companies in total till now , six months for first 2 and 3rd one i am still working for the last 9 years.
> 
> The problem is 2nd company has been shut down since 2011 and i dont have any HR contact info but i have the experience letter with letter head and all information . This letter i even had uploaded before on portal not sure why they are asking again.
> 
> Anyone can guide what should i do here? .Should i mention that company is closed and am not able to contact the HR and upload the old experience letter information?. Anyone faced with this problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


What is your Visa Lodge date ?


----------



## siriusttt

NB said:


> Have you claimed points for this experience or used this experience during skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers


Hi , yes i didn't think it would be a problem as i wanted to be as transparent as possible in the application . Further my work was same in that company as what i am doing in current.

I have payslips ,tax proof ,experience and joining letter from them,only recently i found out that the company is closed .

What would be the best course of action now . I have contact with my previous manager who had dealings with that company.


----------



## siriusttt

Sid_846252 said:


> What is your Visa Lodge date ?



Well i lodged on 10th Dec , they asked for further details and medical on 7th march , i replied by 20th or so.

On 6th Oct i got the next reply (Asked to update the PCC and HR email address for all employers ).

Further i noticed that the CO name changed for my application , does this happen?

Regards,


----------



## Sid_846252

siriusttt said:


> Sid_846252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your Visa Lodge date ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i lodged on 10th Dec , they asked for further details and medical on 7th march , i replied by 20th or so.
> 
> On 6th Oct i got the next reply (Asked to update the PCC and HR email address for all employers ).
> 
> Further i noticed that the CO name changed for my application , does this happen?
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

CO name can change, thats not a concern. You focus on reply and updates. let other forum members reply if anyone has faced similar situation. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## NB

siriusttt said:


> Hi , yes i didn't think it would be a problem as i wanted to be as transparent as possible in the application . Further my work was same in that company as what i am doing in current.
> 
> I have payslips ,tax proof ,experience and joining letter from them,only recently i found out that the company is closed .
> 
> What would be the best course of action now . I have contact with my previous manager who had dealings with that company.


Being transparent does not mean that you have to claim points for experience for which you don’t have complete evidence.
You can always mark it as NON relevant 
Anyways, what’s done is done

Upload the complete set of evidence again with a covering letter that the company is closed since 2011 so you have no HR contact number to provide
Hopefully as it’s a very short period, and You have third party evidence , the CO will not Pursue it further 

Cheers


----------



## siriusttt

NB said:


> Being transparent does not mean that you have to claim points for experience for which you don’t have complete evidence.
> You can always mark it as NON relevant
> Anyways, what’s done is done
> 
> Upload the complete set of evidence again with a covering letter that the company is closed since 2011 so you have no HR contact number to provide
> Hopefully as it’s a very short period, and You have third party evidence , the CO will not Pursue it further
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply , i contacted the CEO of the company on LinkedIn and he told might support if any reply to email is required. Should i give his contact to them ? or it is not required.

I have the below details with me , should i upload all again ?

1.Joining letter
2.Experience letter 
3.Pay slips ( 3 months)
4.Form 16
5.Form 26AS mentioning the company name
6.Previous manager letter who dealt with the company

Or is all of this too much?


----------



## abhiaus

siriusttt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got contact from CO asking for new PCC ( Last PCC was in ct 2018) and asking for HR emails.
> 
> I have worked in 3 companies in total till now , six months for first 2 and 3rd one i am still working for the last 9 years.
> 
> The problem is 2nd company has been shut down since 2011 and i dont have any HR contact info but i have the experience letter with letter head and all information . This letter i even had uploaded before on portal not sure why they are asking again.
> 
> Anyone can guide what should i do here? .Should i mention that company is closed and am not able to contact the HR and upload the old experience letter information?. Anyone faced with this problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


Could you please confirm the email id from which you received CO Contact?

You can give as many proof of your employment like offer letter, pay slip for entire period , bank statement, ITR proof, PF statement, Superannuation Fund Statement (if applicable) , service certificate/relieving certificate , revision letter etc to proof your employment was genuine. On top of it, you can provide Statutory declaration from any of your work colleague in the same you can provide them with Email id and Direct contact number so that verification as desired by DHA can happen. Please note based on my understanding and reading from this Forum , they want a logical end to any query raised from their side. Hence, you should be working in same direction. This is my advise for you.


----------



## siriusttt

abhiaus said:


> Could you please confirm the email id from which you received CO Contact?
> 
> You can give as many proof of your employment like offer letter, pay slip for entire period , bank statement, ITR proof, PF statement, Superannuation Fund Statement (if applicable) , service certificate/relieving certificate , revision letter etc to proof your employment was genuine. On top of it, you can provide Statutory declaration from any of your work colleague in the same you can provide them with Email id and Direct contact number so that verification as desired by DHA can happen. Please note based on my understanding and reading from this Forum , they want a logical end to any query raised from their side. Hence, you should be working in same direction. This is my advise for you.


Thanks for the reply , i got the email from "no.reply[email protected]"

Same is showing in immi portal as well. I provided Statutory declaration from my previous manager as well but didnt include his email there , only his number . Maybe will update it and get it signed from him again. 

Lets see how it goes.

BR//


----------



## abhiaus

siriusttt said:


> Thanks for the reply , i got the email from "[email protected]"
> 
> Same is showing in immi portal as well. I provided Statutory declaration from my previous manager as well but didnt include his email there , only his number . Maybe will update it and get it signed from him again.
> 
> Lets see how it goes.
> 
> BR//


Ya that might help as sometimes they call and email, they try and call for verification and if person doesn't pick up they straightaway send an email for verification. It is always advisable to have an email id on SD as SD is given in personal capacity. Try with that although your experience is for only 6 months, it shouldn't be a problem as major experience 9+ years you would have given of current employer where verification can happen anyways, just keep your current employer informed about it.


----------



## abhiaus

Please suggest the email id of DHA on which we can request for the status of our application ??


----------



## coolrt

Need help with following query:
I had applied with 75 points for 261313 in 189 and with 80 points under different states in 190.
Now planning to claim partner points as well, my wife works as a Branch Manager in SBI (over 8 years experience) however her qualification is MSc. in Chemistry and hence her job and qualification are a complete mismatch. The query here is if I try to get her assessment done, should I look for an occupation as per her qualification which is MSc. Chemistry or as per her work-ex which is Bank Manager? Pls. suggest what can be the best option for both 189 and 190.


----------



## NB

coolrt said:


> Need help with following query:
> I had applied with 75 points for 261313 in 189 and with 80 points under different states in 190.
> Now planning to claim partner points as well, my wife works as a Branch Manager in SBI (over 8 years experience) however her qualification is MSc. in Chemistry and hence her job and qualification are a complete mismatch. The query here is if I try to get her assessment done, should I look for an occupation as per her qualification which is MSc. Chemistry or as per her work-ex which is Bank Manager? Pls. suggest what can be the best option for both 189 and 190.


If you want to claim skill points under 189, you have to make sure her ANZSCO code is under MLTSSL 
If it’s under STSOL, then you will be able to claim only under 190
Without experience there is a no chance of her getting a positive assessment in chemistry so you can try as a bank manager, of which I have no idea

But From 16 nov, you can claim 5 spouse points without skills assessment if your spouse has competent English
You can easily claim that from what I can see

Cheers


----------



## farhan125

Hi, 

The CO also changed for my case when there was a second CO contact.


----------



## coolrt

NB said:


> If you want to claim skill points under 189, you have to make sure her ANZSCO code is under MLTSSL
> If it’s under STSOL, then you will be able to claim only under 190
> Without experience there is a no chance of her getting a positive assessment in chemistry so you can try as a bank manager, of which I have no idea
> 
> But From 16 nov, you can claim 5 spouse points without skills assessment if your spouse has competent English
> You can easily claim that from what I can see
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Yes you are right, 5 points for English can be claimed after 16 Nov but going by current trend, don't think that would also be enough to get a 189 or a 190, hence the other 5 points are also extremely important. 
Other expert members...pls. reply if someone has knowledge on this case and can confirm whether spouse assessment occupation should be chosen based on qualification or work-ex for a positive assessment in cases where they both don't match as in my wife's case mentioned above.


----------



## Aish$

siriusttt said:


> Hi , yes i didn't think it would be a problem as i wanted to be as transparent as possible in the application . Further my work was same in that company as what i am doing in current.
> 
> I have payslips ,tax proof ,experience and joining letter from them,only recently i found out that the company is closed .
> 
> What would be the best course of action now . I have contact with my previous manager who had dealings with that company.


I have a similar situation 

My wife (primary applicant)worked in a company for three months and the company is closed now
Uploaded joining,relieving,Company name change cert and payslips.

Our application status is still "received", I guess it is better to upload a cover letter stating that the company is closed.


----------



## abhiaus

Aish$ said:


> siriusttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , yes i didn't think it would be a problem as i wanted to be as transparent as possible in the application . Further my work was same in that company as what i am doing in current.
> 
> I have payslips ,tax proof ,experience and joining letter from them,only recently i found out that the company is closed .
> 
> What would be the best course of action now . I have contact with my previous manager who had dealings with that company.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar situation
> 
> My wife (primary applicant)worked in a company for three months and the company is closed now
> Uploaded joining,relieving,Company name change cert and payslips.
> 
> Our application status is still "received", I guess it is better to upload a cover letter stating that the company is closed.
Click to expand...

I think you should wait until you receive any communication from DHA, who knows they don't even do verification of employer which is already closed and you may get a direct grant.
The cover letter can anyway be uploaded if DHA ask for it. That's my suggestion.


----------



## Matrix01

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna

Any invites received?

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

abhiaus said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siriusttt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , yes i didn't think it would be a problem as i wanted to be as transparent as possible in the application . Further my work was same in that company as what i am doing in current.
> 
> I have payslips ,tax proof ,experience and joining letter from them,only recently i found out that the company is closed .
> 
> What would be the best course of action now . I have contact with my previous manager who had dealings with that company.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar situation
> 
> My wife (primary applicant)worked in a company for three months and the company is closed now
> Uploaded joining,relieving,Company name change cert and payslips.
> 
> Our application status is still "received", I guess it is better to upload a cover letter stating that the company is closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should wait until you receive any communication from DHA, who knows they don't even do verification of employer which is already closed and you may get a direct grant.
> The cover letter can anyway be uploaded if DHA ask for it. That's my suggestion.
Click to expand...

Thanks
The thing is already there is a delay in processing times and of there is a query raised, it will further delay the processing times


----------



## deepak4388

Are the timelines expected to be revised after the new points take effect?


----------



## vijgin

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initiate the health assessment for the baby. i got automatic reply email stating that emails sent directly to this email address will not receive a response
and to contact using other ways for any enquires.
Can you please let me know the next step/action I need to do.


----------



## NB

deepak4388 said:


> Are the timelines expected to be revised after the new points take effect?


Time taken for processing has nothing to do with points
It depends on how many applications they have in hand and the number of fresh invites they issue

Cheers


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
> Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
> to initiate the health assessment for the baby. i got automatic reply email stating that emails sent directly to this email address will not receive a response
> and to contact using other ways for any enquires.
> Can you please let me know the next step/action I need to do.


Try sending it to [email protected]
But the hap I’d can only be generated after the baby is added to your application 
First the baby will be added and then subsequently only hap id

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> Try sending it to [email protected]
> But the hap I’d can only be generated after the baby is added to your application
> First the baby will be added and then subsequently only hap id
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB. I was waiting for your reply. 
The email which i sent to CO has the detail requesting him to add the baby to our application and to initiate the health assessment. Hope i was in the right track. Anyway i will also send email to [email protected] with the same details.


----------



## abhiaus

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
> Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
> to initiate the health assessment for the baby. i got automatic reply email stating that emails sent directly to this email address will not receive a response
> and to contact using other ways for any enquires.
> Can you please let me know the next step/action I need to do.


You have mentioned you had updated the application with change of circumstances on 04-sept-2019. Did you not tell the DHA before this that you are expecting baby or should we disclose it only after the baby is born ??

Did you receive the email from CO from this email Id "[email protected]meaffairs.gov.au" ?


----------



## vijgin

abhiaus said:


> You have mentioned you had updated the application with change of circumstances on 04-sept-2019. Did you not tell the DHA before this that you are expecting baby or should we disclose it only after the baby is born ??
> 
> Did you receive the email from CO from this email Id "[email protected]" ?


I have informed the DHA that my wife is pregnant in the application itself.
I did not receive any email from CO from email [email protected]
I only emailed them to add my new born baby to the application and initiate the health assessment.


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> Try sending it to [email protected]
> But the hap I’d can only be generated after the baby is added to your application
> First the baby will be added and then subsequently only hap id
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I have sent email to [email protected] to add my our new born baby to our application and initiate the health assessment for the baby. Now fingers crossed.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
> Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
> to initiate the health assessment for the baby. i got automatic reply email stating that emails sent directly to this email address will not receive a response
> and to contact using other ways for any enquires.
> Can you please let me know the next step/action I need to do.


Have same scenario. Have initiated the email but got automated response.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
> Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
> to initiate the health assessment for the baby. i got automatic reply email stating that emails sent directly to this email address will not receive a response
> and to contact using other ways for any enquires.
> Can you please let me know the next step/action I need to do.





saurabhpluto said:


> Have same scenario. Have initiated the email but got automated response.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Could try, [email protected] too in case that helps - in addition to [email protected]

All the best and do update us if either seem to work in some way


----------



## saurabhpluto

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Could try, [email protected] too in case that helps - in addition to [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> All the best and do update us if either seem to work in some way


Again got automated email. Seems dha doesn't want to do anything on such cases.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saurabhpluto said:


> Again got automated email. Seems dha doesn't want to do anything on such cases.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Or maybe they has been an influx of people using them - thanks for updating though.

3 or so week ago people were getting action on their requests (e.g. additional applicants added to Immiaccount / HAP ID generated) in 24-48 hours.


----------



## saurabhpluto

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Or maybe they has been an influx of people using them - thanks for updating though.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 or so week ago people were getting action on their requests (e.g. additional applicants added to Immiaccount / HAP ID generated) in 24-48 hours.


Probably no interest now in 189. Focussed on 190

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

When will 189 Visa Grants starts rolling ? Now the invites are back on track with 1500 invites being issued in 11 October round.

Any update anyone posess or any news from Mara Agents ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## ankittanna

eramitsingh1985 said:


> When will 189 Visa Grants starts rolling ? Now the invites are back on track with 1500 invites being issued in 11 October round.
> 
> Any update anyone posess or any news from Mara Agents ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


1500? I don't think so...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrt

eramitsingh1985 said:


> When will 189 Visa Grants starts rolling ? Now the invites are back on track with 1500 invites being issued in 11 October round.
> 
> Any update anyone posess or any news from Mara Agents ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


What is the source of this information?


----------



## saurabhpluto

coolrt said:


> What is the source of this information?


Iscah

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinthilak

*Timeline for 189 after lodging.*

Hi All,

We have lodged 189 Visa with 75 points on Mar 27 2019 but still there is no update or case officer contact till now(its been 6 months over now). We got invitation within 1 month after EOI submission. my wife is primary applicant but both applied for skilled.

Can anyone help to get an update that why it is taking long time as two of our friends got withing 90 days after lodging.

Regards
Alvin.


----------



## ankittanna

alvinthilak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> We have lodged 189 Visa with 75 points on Mar 27 2019 but still there is no update or case officer contact till now(its been 6 months over now). We got invitation within 1 month after EOI submission. my wife is primary applicant but both applied for skilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help to get an update that why it is taking long time as two of our friends got withing 90 days after lodging.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Alvin.


Hi Alvin, It might be possible that your application may be directly finalised for visa. So hang in there... May be @NB has email contact where you can drop them an email.. but I doubt that they would respond as you are within prescribed timeframe.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinthilak

Thanks for your prompt response  . Also in application it is showing as 11 to 14 months but why I am worrying that 2 of our friends got withing 90 days for the same visa.


----------



## Navathej

alvinthilak said:


> Thanks for your prompt response  . Also in application it is showing as 11 to 14 months but why I am worrying that 2 of our friends got withing 90 days for the same visa.




Processing times have increased in the last 2 months, before that it was 4-6 months. 

Last yr nov, dec applicants are still waiting for contacts and grants. So expect a delay and try to get away from this forum for a while since you are a march applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## sky1988

alvinthilak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged 189 Visa with 75 points on Mar 27 2019 but still there is no update or case officer contact till now(its been 6 months over now). We got invitation within 1 month after EOI submission. my wife is primary applicant but both applied for skilled.
> 
> Can anyone help to get an update that why it is taking long time as two of our friends got withing 90 days after lodging.
> 
> Regards
> Alvin.


Read a couple of previous pages of this thread and you shall have your answer.


----------



## abhiaus

alvinthilak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged 189 Visa with 75 points on Mar 27 2019 but still there is no update or case officer contact till now(its been 6 months over now). We got invitation within 1 month after EOI submission. my wife is primary applicant but both applied for skilled.
> 
> Can anyone help to get an update that why it is taking long time as two of our friends got withing 90 days after lodging.
> 
> Regards
> Alvin.


I have applied for 189 Visa with 70 points, even I got invitation in very next month I applied in skill select. I have been waiting over 9 months now since 8th Jan 2019 ( application and fee submission date).
Pls tell me what is the contact information for DHA to ask for update on my application


----------



## Navathej

abhiaus said:


> I have applied for 189 Visa with 70 points, even I got invitation in very next month I applied in skill select. I have been waiting over 9 months now since 8th Jan 2019 ( application and fee submission date).
> Pls tell me what is the contact information for DHA to ask for update on my application




No use contacting them. All you get is a standard reply that your application is still within the official processing timelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## abhiaus

Navathej said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa with 70 points, even I got invitation in very next month I applied in skill select. I have been waiting over 9 months now since 8th Jan 2019 ( application and fee submission date).
> Pls tell me what is the contact information for DHA to ask for update on my application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No use contacting them. All you get is a standard reply that your application is still within the official processing timelines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:
Click to expand...

Hi Navathej,
I didn't had even a CO contact, Grant is far far away.
could you tell me the email from which you received the CO contact??


----------



## gowtham916s

Hi Navathej,

I got invited in Sept 2018 and Lodged on 27 sept 2018. Got Spouse Medical clerance and form 815 uploaded in July 2019.
But now my Indian PCC would have gotten expired and only FBI and State PCC have some time.
My medical Clearance was received in Oct 2018. Now back in Oct 2019.

What do you suggest do you think Me being the primary applicant will they ask for taking Medicals again and also Ask for Indian PCC for me and my spouse?
Thank you for any suggestions.

Points :75
EOI: In Aug 2018
Invite: Sept 2018
Lodged Sept 2018
Spouse Medical clearance July 2019.(Form 815 Uploaded July 2019)
Grant: ???????


----------



## gowtham916s

Any email or contact for the DHA guys. yes they changed the processing times from 11 to 22 months.


----------



## aarpriase

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Navathej,
> 
> I got invited in Sept 2018 and Lodged on 27 sept 2018. Got Spouse Medical clerance and form 815 uploaded in July 2019.
> But now my Indian PCC would have gotten expired and only FBI and State PCC have some time.
> My medical Clearance was received in Oct 2018. Now back in Oct 2019.
> 
> What do you suggest do you think Me being the primary applicant will they ask for taking Medicals again and also Ask for Indian PCC for me and my spouse?
> Thank you for any suggestions.
> 
> Points :75
> EOI: In Aug 2018
> Invite: Sept 2018
> Lodged Sept 2018
> Spouse Medical clearance July 2019.(Form 815 Uploaded July 2019)
> Grant: ???????


Sorry, i am intruding here .... My Indian PCC and local City PCC expired in September 2019 and FBI will expire in Oct 2019. For safer side, i have got all three once again and re-uploaded it few days back. My medicals will expire in March 2020 so hoping to hear something before that. I have seen CO requesting for Fresh PCC in some cases, so thought of getting it and uploading it again. But you never know as people are being contacted for some documents which are already uploaded. So i have decided to do everything from my side and then lets wait and watch .... Luck also plays a big role here 
All other details are in my signature.


----------



## abhiaus

aarpriase said:


> gowtham916s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Navathej,
> 
> I got invited in Sept 2018 and Lodged on 27 sept 2018. Got Spouse Medical clerance and form 815 uploaded in July 2019.
> But now my Indian PCC would have gotten expired and only FBI and State PCC have some time.
> My medical Clearance was received in Oct 2018. Now back in Oct 2019.
> 
> What do you suggest do you think Me being the primary applicant will they ask for taking Medicals again and also Ask for Indian PCC for me and my spouse?
> Thank you for any suggestions.
> 
> Points :75
> EOI: In Aug 2018
> Invite: Sept 2018
> Lodged Sept 2018
> Spouse Medical clearance July 2019.(Form 815 Uploaded July 2019)
> Grant: ???????
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i am intruding here .... My Indian PCC and local City PCC expired in September 2019 and FBI will expire in Oct 2019. For safer side, i have got all three once again and re-uploaded it few days back. My medicals will expire in March 2020 so hoping to hear something before that. I have seen CO requesting for Fresh PCC in some cases, so thought of getting it and uploading it again. But you never know as people are being contacted for some documents which are already uploaded. So i have decided to do everything from my side and then lets wait and watch .... Luck also plays a big role here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All other details are in my signature.
Click to expand...

Could you please confirm the requirement of FBI in your case ?? Was it specifically asked or requested for application??


----------



## gowtham916s

No Worries thanks for letting me. I'm also thinking the same. As my Medicals i remember taking it in October 2018 and i'm not sure if they would ask to take again.
1. FBI/State PCC will expire in March 2020.
2. Indian PCC expired sept 27. I will have to get this again i think.
The amount of money to spend is atleast 500$ for one person and its becoming more expensive than it is thought and also raises so much of concern after they changed the Timelines and whether we will keep in back to back loop of (medicals/PCC/FBI/State PCC/PTEor IELTS) after going through this much. Not getting frustrated but becoming suspicious.


----------



## aarpriase

abhiaus said:


> Could you please confirm the requirement of FBI in your case ?? Was it specifically asked or requested for application??


I have added it, as i am in US. I am not sure if it is mandatory but i came to know that i need to submit PCCs for all the countries i stayed in past, and combination of local US + FBI PCC is a strong clearance as far as US stay is concern.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

190 has been moved to March 2019 applicants now. Recently a person lodge date of 3 March reported visa Grant.

What the hell is happening with 189. This is driving us crazy with no movement and no news or correspondence for this halt.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB

eramitsingh1985 said:


> 190 has been moved to March 2019 applicants now. Recently a person lodge date of 3 March reported visa Grant.
> 
> What the hell is happening with 189. This is driving us crazy with no movement and no news or correspondence for this halt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


A few months back 189 grants were being given like crazy and 190 were just left waiting
Now the shoe is on the other foot
You have already been told by the department that the wait time is going to 11-22 months
What more do you want ?

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

eramitsingh1985 said:


> 190 has been moved to March 2019 applicants now. Recently a person lodge date of 3 March reported visa Grant.
> 
> What the hell is happening with 189. This is driving us crazy with no movement and no news or correspondence for this halt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


I guess going forward DHA would have instructions from top to stop give 189 grant. But keeping patience is only option is left for all of us.
I just hope and pray they do not demolish the 189 visa, as they have authority to change the terms and conditions of application process.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak4388

There is nothing we can do apart from waiting. So lets wait until our foot gets the shoe back. @ NB: was this shoe trend encountered in previous years too?


----------



## deepak4388

It seems number ofn invites given have been increased this month: https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-189-visa-11th-october-invitation-round/

This could mean rise in the grants for 189.


----------



## NB

NB said:


> A few months back 189 grants were being given like crazy and 190 were just left waiting
> Now the shoe is on the other foot
> You have already been told by the department that the wait time is going to 11-22 months
> What more do you want ?
> 
> Cheers





deepak4388 said:


> There is nothing we can do apart from waiting. So lets wait until our foot gets the shoe back. @ NB: was this shoe trend encountered in previous years too?


It has happened in the past also, but this time it looks a bit different
The department looks like is actually following the priority system as per rules this time
489 then 190 and then 189 in the last

I don’t think it’s going to change anytime soon
From November, in a bid to attract applicants to the 491 visa, all applications under it will be processed with lightning speed
That can happen only at the expense of other visas
Anyways let’s wait and watch

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,

I best wishes for everyone those waiting for their Grants or in the process.

My apologies, if this question may asked many times but i am not aware of!

1. Anyone can share the checklist for FRONTLOAD PR application to avoid any CO contact? Please feel free redirect me if someone answered this question already? Much appreciated! 

2. Can we geneate HAP ID for medical before lodging the application?

If Yes then please let me know how we can do that?


----------



## eramitsingh1985

NB said:


> A few months back 189 grants were being given like crazy and 190 were just left waiting
> 
> Now the shoe is on the other foot
> 
> You have already been told by the department that the wait time is going to 11-22 months
> 
> What more do you want ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi NB,

Going by immitracker data both the categories were progressing simultaneously, 
Now it’s only 190 and nothing else.
That’s where the suspicion arises.

I know you keep saying Grants will come in it’s own sweet time but that sweet time is been dragged by department for long now.

As well nothing can be done as we are at mercy of department so waiting is the only choice left.

When a person pays for a service and pays in equivalent of high Indian currency, he/she should expect the timelines committed during the lodgement must be fulfilled.

When we lodged our application in April it was 5-6 months, they must stick to that timeline since we paid visa fee during that time.

DHA can do and change anything but applicants interests must also be kept in minds.

Nevertheless we will still be waiting.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I best wishes for everyone those waiting for their Grants or in the process.
> 
> My apologies, if this question may asked many times but i am not aware of!
> 
> 1. Anyone can share the checklist for FRONTLOAD PR application to avoid any CO contact? Please feel free redirect me if someone answered this question already? Much appreciated!
> 
> 2. Can we generate HAP ID for medical before lodging the application?
> 
> If Yes then please let me know how we can do that?


1. To be frank, you can use someone else’s documents only as a guideline
Each case is unique and you have to add or remove them as per your individual circumstances 
I spent 3 months in assembling my documents set 
Guidelines are published by the department as well as many members on this thread

2. Just open immiaccount and go to the list of visas and in that see health section and generate the hap I’d for all applicants 

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

NB said:


> 1. To be frank, you can use someone else’s documents only as a guideline
> Each case is unique and you have to add or remove them as per your individual circumstances
> I spent 3 months in assembling my documents set
> Guidelines are published by the department as well as many members on this thread
> 
> 2. Just open immiaccount and go to the list of visas and in that see health section and generate the hap I’d for all applicants
> 
> Cheers



Thank you your quick response. 

1. Much appreciated. Any pointer for existing comments or thread for this and will prepare for my application. 

2. Let me try to explore and find in Immi account.


----------



## uqmraza2

*Checklist*



NB said:


> 1. To be frank, you can use someone else’s documents only as a guideline
> Each case is unique and you have to add or remove them as per your individual circumstances
> I spent 3 months in assembling my documents set
> Guidelines are published by the department as well as many members on this thread
> 
> 2. Just open immiaccount and go to the list of visas and in that see health section and generate the hap I’d for all applicants
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## VaibhavP

Hi
I got my grant in April 2019.(Point based 189)
I was based out of Mumbai India, but now I have moved to Hong Kong starting from the 1st of July. (Same company and role, just a change of location)
It's a permanent transfer and I might live in Hong Kong for 3-4 years and I will move to Australia a year before the "Must not arrive after date".
I have a query and hope someone will be able to answer it. 
Do I need to update the personal details on immigration portal? 
Like residential/postal address and contact number? 

I still own the place I used to live in Mumbai India and few members of my family live there.


----------



## Navathej

VaibhavP said:


> Hi
> 
> I got my grant in April 2019.(Point based 189)
> 
> I was based out of Mumbai India, but now I have moved to Hong Kong starting from the 1st of July. (Same company and role, just a change of location)
> 
> It's a permanent transfer and I might live in Hong Kong for 3-4 years and I will move to Australia a year before the "Must not arrive after date".
> 
> I have a query and hope someone will be able to answer it.
> 
> Do I need to update the personal details on immigration portal?
> 
> Like residential/postal address and contact number?
> 
> 
> 
> I still own the place I used to live in Mumbai India and few members of my family live there.




Did you make an entry into Australia? 

If not then you must, before the first entry date given in your grant. Otherwise it stands cancelled. Once first entry is done you can come back. 

More experienced migrants can shed info on what happens after the first entry and exit is made and how long the grant is valid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## Duong

Satyant said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently.
> I'd also like to share our happiness, we got our grant today.
> This forum has been a great resource and everyone is very supportive. Wish everyone got their golden email soon.
> My timeline was as follows:
> Occupation: Forester
> Invitation 189: 11 Nov 18
> Lodge: 22 Nov 18
> Medical n PCC: Dec 18
> Direct Grant: 22 Feb 19



Congrats, what was your score points at that time?


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Every one,

To generate the HAP id for medical before 190 visa lodgement.

I cannot see any option for 190 medical category.

I belive it will be same as 189. Am i right ?

Please see attached images.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,

I don't what exactly happens but My start date of Bachelor degree is incorrect?

I cannot anything with EOI at stage.

Any idea how to in visa application?


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I don't what exactly happens but My start date of Bachelor degree is incorrect?
> 
> I cannot anything with EOI at stage.
> 
> Any idea how to in visa application?


Give the correct date in the visa application 
Hopefully the CO will not make it an issue

Cheers


----------



## VaibhavP

Yes, my first entry is already done, I did it in the month of July itself. 
I'm just curious to know if I need to update my details on immigration portal like my HK address and mobile number. As mentioned on the original post both my India number and address are still valid. 




Navathej said:


> VaibhavP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I got my grant in April 2019.(Point based 189)
> 
> I was based out of Mumbai India, but now I have moved to Hong Kong starting from the 1st of July. (Same company and role, just a change of location)
> 
> It's a permanent transfer and I might live in Hong Kong for 3-4 years and I will move to Australia a year before the "Must not arrive after date".
> 
> I have a query and hope someone will be able to answer it.
> 
> Do I need to update the personal details on immigration portal?
> 
> Like residential/postal address and contact number?
> 
> 
> 
> I still own the place I used to live in Mumbai India and few members of my family live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make an entry into Australia?
> 
> If not then you must, before the first entry date given in your grant. Otherwise it stands cancelled. Once first entry is done you can come back.
> 
> More experienced migrants can shed info on what happens after the first entry and exit is made and how long the grant is valid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:
Click to expand...


----------



## tiwary.r

Just noticed that few grants under 190 is given on 12th Oct and 13th Oct as per immitracker ! Is it a typo or DHA is really working On weekends? 🤔🤔


----------



## hamza-93

tiwary.r said:


> Just noticed that few grants under 190 is given on 12th Oct and 13th Oct as per immitracker ! Is it a typo or DHA is really working On weekends? 🤔🤔


It's not a typo. DHA actually issued around ~12-15 grants from Friday to Sunday. Seems like the department is working hard to reduce the processing times.

Cheers


----------



## manu14143

hamza-93 said:


> It's not a typo. DHA actually issued around ~12-15 grants from Friday to Sunday. Seems like the department is working hard to reduce the processing times.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


A total of 20 since Friday through out the weekend of which 10 are CO contacted cases.

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## Y-ME101

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Going by immitracker data both the categories were progressing simultaneously,
> Now it’s only 190 and nothing else.
> That’s where the suspicion arises.
> 
> I know you keep saying Grants will come in it’s own sweet time but that sweet time is been dragged by department for long now.
> 
> As well nothing can be done as we are at mercy of department so waiting is the only choice left.
> 
> When a person pays for a service and pays in equivalent of high Indian currency, he/she should expect the timelines committed during the lodgement must be fulfilled.
> 
> When we lodged our application in April it was 5-6 months, they must stick to that timeline since we paid visa fee during that time.
> 
> DHA can do and change anything but applicants interests must also be kept in minds.
> 
> Nevertheless we will still be waiting.




Any idea when the 189 grants speeds up. In comparison with 190 where grants are approx 100 in sep, oct month, we just see 4 grants in 189. 
Pathetic pace of grants in 189. Any prediction or analysis when we see 189 case getting picked fast. Being Nov and Dec as holiday months I see very little hope this year.


----------



## ankittanna

What happens if IELTS score of spouse expires while visa is getting processed? 

If I ask my wife to give IELTS again and update the EOI then will the DoE get changed?

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

ankittanna said:


> What happens if IELTS score of spouse expires while visa is getting processed?
> 
> If I ask my wife to give IELTS again and update the EOI then will the DoE get changed?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk




Scores dont matter once you have applied for Visa. 
Only thing that can expire is your pcc and medicals and it is upto to the discretion of CO whether you need to get it done again or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## Navathej

Y-ME101 said:


> Any idea when the 189 grants speeds up. In comparison with 190 where grants are approx 100 in sep, oct month, we just see 4 grants in 189.
> Pathetic pace of grants in 189. Any prediction or analysis when we see 189 case getting picked fast. Being Nov and Dec as holiday months I see very little hope this year.




Lets not hope anything beyond the current situation. You are bound to get disappointed. 

Lets leave it to time and wait for things to unfold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## harman sohal

*189 travelling*

Hi all,
I have applied for 189 visa and I am currently on 485 visa which will finish in June 2020 and I want to travel to my home country from Australia from Dec to Mar 2020.

I have few confusions:
Is it fine for me to travel during this time and What if DHA asks for anything while I am in my home country.
Thanks in advance

With regards
Harman


----------



## wewake17

ISCAH Predictions show they have invited 1000-1500 189 Applicants in October 2019. 
When they are not processing the current ones and keeping them on hold, they are inviting more to add to the backlog. 
on the +ve side, if they are inviting more 189 applicants, we can start seeing the processing of applications picking up in the coming months. The 11-22 Months ETA should reduce by December atleast. Lets hope for the best. 

Skill : 263111
Edu : 15 points 
AGE : 25 points
Work Exp : 15 points
PTE: 20 points
EOI : 9th Feb
ITA: 11th Feb
Application submitted : 10th March 2019 ( applicant + 3 dependents) 
CO CONTACT / GRANT : Awaited.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

When would 189 gain traction 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Navathej

I was wondering for a while now on how would adding applicants work out in the new points based system especially now since there are additional points for singles and partners. 
This update from ISCAH makes it clear, so guys anyone planning to add their partners in the application after receiving invites as singles, please think again.

Adding a partner to a 189 application after 16/11/2019
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

DHA have confirmed that if you are invited to lodge a 189 application under the new points test (so invited after 16/11/2019) and you are SINGLE .. then later want to add a partner to the application, you will not be able to claim 10 points for being single if the case officer has not yet assessed your points

This official points assessment is not made usually under law until just before a visa is granted, and so effectively you cannot add a partner to a 189 in these circumstances during processing without risking losing those 10 points. If that means you would not have got an invite under that lower score then you will be refused your 189 visa

(Any questions to [email protected] thanks)


----------



## Navathej

eramitsingh1985 said:


> When would 189 gain traction
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Million dollar question :clap2:


----------



## Navathej

BTW does anyone know how to change my answer from 'YES' to 'NO' for the question 'Are you expecting or got grant in 2019' on top of this thread ? :yield:


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> BTW does anyone know how to change my answer from 'YES' to 'NO' for the question 'Are you expecting or got grant in 2019' on top of this thread ? :yield:


You can request the moderators
Send a PM to Kaju and try 

Cheers


----------



## Sak1211

Y-ME101 said:


> Any idea when the 189 grants speeds up. In comparison with 190 where grants are approx 100 in sep, oct month, we just see 4 grants in 189.
> Pathetic pace of grants in 189. Any prediction or analysis when we see 189 case getting picked fast. Being Nov and Dec as holiday months I see very little hope this year.


<B>The Attached graphs show the same level of information I was searching for a long time. Can you extract a similar graph for last 2 year if possible to see if the situation or trend were the same in previous years as well.</B>


----------



## abhiaus

Sak1211 said:


> Y-ME101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when the 189 grants speeds up. In comparison with 190 where grants are approx 100 in sep, oct month, we just see 4 grants in 189.
> Pathetic pace of grants in 189. Any prediction or analysis when we see 189 case getting picked fast. Being Nov and Dec as holiday months I see very little hope this year.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Attached graphs show the same level of information I was searching for a long time. Can you extract a similar graph for last 2 year if possible to see if the situation or trend were the same in previous years as well.*
Click to expand...

I can't see the graph , I guess the attachment is missed


----------



## aarpriase

Sak1211 said:


> <B>The Attached graphs show the same level of information I was searching for a long time. Can you extract a similar graph for last 2 year if possible to see if the situation or trend were the same in previous years as well.</B>


You can pull reports ,graph etc. yourself on myimmitracker.com . Please create your own case for the benefit of everyone.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

DHA is clearing the 190 at a very good pace. Even better than this whole year.
If we assume that 489 backlog has been cleared and now with this pace 190 backlog seems will also be cleared, the focus will shift to 189 starting November.

This is just an assumption, nothing more we can do though.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## sczachariah

eramitsingh1985 said:


> DHA is clearing the 190 at a very good pace. Even better than this whole year.
> If we assume that 489 backlog has been cleared and now with this pace 190 backlog seems will also be cleared, the focus will shift to 189 starting November.
> 
> This is just an assumption, nothing more we can do though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received




Even April Lodgements started receiving grants for 190.


----------



## ankittanna

eramitsingh1985 said:


> When would 189 gain traction
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Not to be negative or de-motivating.. 75 points may take some time...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

ankittanna said:


> Not to be negative or de-motivating.. 75 points may take some time...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk




Points dont matter once you have lodged the visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## ankittanna

Navathej said:


> Points dont matter once you have lodged the visa application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


Sorry... I thought is was about invite.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

eramitsingh1985 said:


> DHA is clearing the 190 at a very good pace. Even better than this whole year.
> If we assume that 489 backlog has been cleared and now with this pace 190 backlog seems will also be cleared, the focus will shift to 189 starting November.
> 
> This is just an assumption, nothing more we can do though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


From November, the new 491 application will start coming
The department will once again focus on processing those applications, as the priority of the government Is regional visas
They want to make the 491 visas as attractive as possible including very vast fast processing 

Cheers


----------



## pareekmohit85

*189 Processing delays*

Hi Guys,

Hope you are doing great.

Lodged my 189 Visa on 22 Feb 2019 under ANZCO 261311
CO contact 5 July replied on 22 July 2019, asking for more evidences of De facto
23 August 2019, employment verification via phone and email (I did not claim any points)
Grant, still waiting?
Any ideas or someone in the same boat?
Thanks guys, TC
layball:


----------



## NB

pareekmohit85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> Lodged my 189 Visa on 22 Feb 2019 under ANZCO 261311
> CO contact 5 July replied on 22 July 2019, asking for more evidences of De facto
> 23 August 2019, employment verification via phone and email (I did not claim any points)
> Grant, still waiting?
> Any ideas or someone in the same boat?
> Thanks guys, TC
> layball:


Was the employment verification done with your employer or you ?
Was it cursory or thorough ?
Did you mark the entire experience in the EOI as NOT RELEVANT?

Cheers


----------



## pareekmohit85

NB said:


> Was the employment verification done with your employer or you ?
> Was it cursory or thorough ?
> Did you mark the entire experience in the EOI as NOT RELEVANT?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Thanks for the quick reply.
Employment verification was done with the employer, my assistant manager advised me about the positive verification being done.
Not sure how detailed was it, but he just advised we did the verification call and email.
Point claimed as below 261311
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Bachelor's in engineering - 15
Master's in Australia - 5
De facto - 5

Any rough idea when can we receive a grant?

Thanks guys!!:brick:


----------



## NB

pareekmohit85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Employment verification was done with the employer, my assistant manager advised me about the positive verification being done.
> Not sure how detailed was it, but he just advised we did the verification call and email.
> Point claimed as below 261311
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Bachelor's in engineering - 15
> Master's in Australia - 5
> De facto - 5
> 
> Any rough idea when can we receive a grant?
> 
> Thanks guys!!:brick:


No one can predict 
189 is the least of the priority for the department right now
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## pareekmohit85

NB said:


> No one can predict
> 189 is the least of the priority for the department right now
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB, yes correct that's all we can do.

Have a good day ahead.

Kind regards


----------



## saurabhpluto

wewake17 said:


> ISCAH Predictions show they have invited 1000-1500 189 Applicants in October 2019.
> When they are not processing the current ones and keeping them on hold, they are inviting more to add to the backlog.
> on the +ve side, if they are inviting more 189 applicants, we can start seeing the processing of applications picking up in the coming months. The 11-22 Months ETA should reduce by December atleast. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> Skill : 263111
> Edu : 15 points
> AGE : 25 points
> Work Exp : 15 points
> PTE: 20 points
> EOI : 9th Feb
> ITA: 11th Feb
> Application submitted : 10th March 2019 ( applicant + 3 dependents)
> CO CONTACT / GRANT : Awaited.


Even if they have increased invites. The 11-22 months timelines gives them enough buffer to keep on inviting without grants.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrt

Dear All,

Just wanted to understand below:
I have filed 6 different EOI's (one for 189 and other 5 for different states under 190), so once I receive and accept any invite out of the 6, what happens to the other 5 invites? Do they get cancelled automatically or they will still be valid and may get invites as well?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

coolrt said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just wanted to understand below:
> I have filed 6 different EOI's (one for 189 and other 5 for different states under 190), so once I receive and accept any invite out of the 6, what happens to the other 5 invites? Do they get cancelled automatically or they will still be valid and may get invites as well?


They will remain valid and may get invites as long as they are within the 24 month EOI validity which exists at the moment.

Do note some states/territories may require you to meet separate requirements, and apply separately via their website for state nomination before you get an invite, e.g. ACT / SA. 

In these cases even if you had an extremely competitive points score, e.g. 120, or had an occupation in extreme demand for that state/territory, you are unlikely to get an invite without going through the state nomination application stage.


----------



## coolrt

PrettyIsotonic said:


> They will remain valid and may get invites as long as they are within the 24 month EOI validity which exists at the moment.
> 
> Do note some states/territories may require you to meet separate requirements, and apply separately via their website for state nomination before you get an invite, e.g. ACT / SA.
> 
> In these cases even if you had an extremely competitive points score, e.g. 120, or had an occupation in extreme demand for that state/territory, you are unlikely to get an invite without going through the state nomination application stage.


Thanks for the information and a quick reply


----------



## shs110

pareekmohit85 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Employment verification was done with the employer, my assistant manager advised me about the positive verification being done.
> Not sure how detailed was it, but he just advised we did the verification call and email.
> Point claimed as below 261311
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Bachelor's in engineering - 15
> Master's in Australia - 5
> De facto - 5
> 
> Any rough idea when can we receive a grant?
> 
> Thanks guys!!:brick:


Hi Pareek, it's strange that they did verification for employment for which no points were claimed. What documents did you upload for this employment episode eg. payslips, tax returns, bank statements before they asked for verification?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

pareekmohit85 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> Lodged my 189 Visa on 22 Feb 2019 under ANZCO 261311
> CO contact 5 July replied on 22 July 2019, asking for more evidences of De facto
> 23 August 2019, employment verification via phone and email (I did not claim any points)
> Grant, still waiting?
> Any ideas or someone in the same boat?
> Thanks guys, TC
> layball:


Just curious if the employment verification was for an employment episode deducted by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled? 

Silver lining is you are in the system


----------



## eramitsingh1985

NB said:


> From November, the new 491 application will start coming
> The department will once again focus on processing those applications, as the priority of the government Is regional visas
> They want to make the 491 visas as attractive as possible including very vast fast processing
> 
> Cheers




NB, 

The regional focus doesn’t applies to 190 category ?
Why specially 189 has been chosen to delay ?

We are looking at indefinite delay at 189 processing. Let’s see if any thing changes in global processing timelines on 25 October.

Since they aren’t progressing at all for 189 so it may become 12-24 months too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## saurabhpluto

eramitsingh1985 said:


> NB,
> 
> The regional focus doesn’t applies to 190 category ?
> Why specially 189 has been chosen to delay ?
> 
> We are looking at indefinite delay at 189 processing. Let’s see if any thing changes in global processing timelines on 25 October.
> 
> Since they aren’t progressing at all for 189 so it may become 12-24 months too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


This can be a case.

Nz stream is 17-22 months

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Hi NB, 
I and my kid were at offshore while applying 189 Visa in Mar 2019 and my kid recently joined my spouse in Australia who is already on a work permit. My kid’s current dependent visa is valid until Jun 2020. My spouse got bridging visa as she was at onshore while applying 189 visa. I’m planning to apply student visa for my kid if we don’t get an outcome on 189 visa before June 2020 so that she can continue her schooling in Australia until we get an outcome on 189. Suppose if the student visa is issued after 189 visa, will it override my kid’s 189 visa..

Kindly clarify.


----------



## Bamf

Yes it will override it. So if the 189 is granted before the student visa, you must notify them to cancel the student visa application.


----------



## NB

eramitsingh1985 said:


> NB,
> 
> The regional focus doesn’t applies to 190 category ?
> Why specially 189 has been chosen to delay ?
> 
> We are looking at indefinite delay at 189 processing. Let’s see if any thing changes in global processing timelines on 25 October.
> 
> Since they aren’t progressing at all for 189 so it may become 12-24 months too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


I did not hear a word of protest from the 189 applicants when they were getting the maximum grants while 190 was down to a trickle

Anyways The legislation says that the priority of the pressing should be in that order
489>190>189
Till now they were not following this rule, but looks like they are strictly implementing this 
Cheers


----------



## Ayush_Aus

NB,

When do you see them resuming 189 as of today they have granted a lot of 190 having lodgement dates of Mar and april


----------



## NB

Ayush_Aus said:


> NB,
> 
> When do you see them resuming 189 as of today they have granted a lot of 190 having lodgement dates of Mar and april


It’s mission impossible even for me

Cheers


----------



## Deepakpots

tiwary.r said:


> Congratulations! Just a query . Are you offshore or onshore applicant ?


Hi, sorry for late reply, been stuck with work and preparation. for your question on whether i am offshore or onshore , the answer is "Offshore". I had one CO contact and then after much wait received the grant.

Let me know if i can be of any further help. 

Cheers
Dee


----------



## Deepakpots

falcon22 said:


> Congratulations. Really a good news for all of us who are in the queue. R u an onshore or offshore applicant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks again and I am an offshore applicant. 

Cheers
Dee


----------



## Deepakpots

Navathej said:


> Congratulations !
> This gives just a glimmer of hope.
> The important question here, Offshore or onshore ?


Hi,

Thanks , and I am an offshore applicant.

Cheers
Dee


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> eramitsingh1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NB,
> 
> The regional focus doesn’t applies to 190 category ?
> Why specially 189 has been chosen to delay ?
> 
> We are looking at indefinite delay at 189 processing. Let’s see if any thing changes in global processing timelines on 25 October.
> 
> 
> Since they aren’t progressing at all for 189 so it may become 12-24 months too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received
> 
> 
> 
> I did not hear a word of protest from the 189 applicants when they were getting the maximum grants while 190 was down to a trickle
> 
> Anyways The legislation says that the priority of the pressing should be in that order
> 489>190>189
> Till now they were not following this rule, but looks like they are strictly implementing this
> Cheers
Click to expand...

As per the places defined by DHA in migration program, they can grant up to 18k visas for 189. Deduct 2k for NZ citizens. Still we have 16k visas to be granted for 2019-20. I presume that so far they would have granted at least 30% since July 2019 i.e, around 4800 visas. So they should still grant 11200 visas to meet their planned level. Based on this let’s hope that DHA should take action on the 189 visa applications pending since March in next few months. Otherwise as ISCAH mentioned in their latest newsletter, DHA will fall short of their target for 2019-20.


----------



## pareekmohit85

shs110 said:


> Hi Pareek, it's strange that they did verification for employment for which no points were claimed. What documents did you upload for this employment episode eg. payslips, tax returns, bank statements before they asked for verification?



Hey Bud,

I just uploaded my RNR from HR on company's letter head as it was one of the pre requisite to go through ACS.

Regards
Mohit


----------



## pareekmohit85

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious if the employment verification was for an employment episode deducted by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled?
> 
> Silver lining is you are in the system


Hi Bud,

May be just to double check the RNR my employer provided during ACS were legit or not.

Regards
Mohit


----------



## vijgin

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019. Now fingers crossed.

Now i have a question, Myself and my family is planning to go to india for one month from Australia(Sydney). Right now i have Active 457 visa(Current Temporary Business Entry Visa) and my bridging A visa is not active. Do i need to get apply for Bridging Visa B before my travel to india? I think i do not
need to apply since in my briding A visa the following details are specified "
This Bridging A visa will only become active if your current visa ends before your new
application has been finalised. This Bridging visa allows you to stay lawfully in Australia while
your Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) application is being processed
"
Can you guys please share your knowledge/thoughts on this?


----------



## Hariexpatforum

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
> Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
> to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019. Now fingers crossed.
> 
> Now i have a question, Myself and my family is planning to go to india for one month from Australia(Sydney). Right now i have Active 457 visa(Current Temporary Business Entry Visa) and my bridging A visa is not active. Do i need to get apply for Bridging Visa B before my travel to india? I think i do not
> need to apply since in my briding A visa the following details are specified "
> This Bridging A visa will only become active if your current visa ends before your new
> application has been finalised. This Bridging visa allows you to stay lawfully in Australia while
> your Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) application is being processed
> "
> Can you guys please share your knowledge/thoughts on this?


You can travel to India and come back to Australia before 457 expires. Suppose, your 457 doesn’t have much validity to complete your travel back to Australia, then you must apply for bridging Visa B and plan your travel once it’s granted.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Bamf said:


> Yes it will override it. So if the 189 is granted before the student visa, you must notify them to cancel the student visa application.


Thanks for the clarification. In case , if my 189 is approved, can I withdraw the student visa application through Immiaccount while it’s being processed?


----------



## NB

Hariexpatforum said:


> Thanks for the clarification. In case , if my 189 is approved, can I withdraw the student visa application through Immiaccount while it’s being processed?


YES you can

Follow the proper process
Cheers


----------



## smrt

Hello all, I am claiming 5points for regional study in Australia. I have rental agreement for the duration of my course (2 years) is this agreement enough to prove regional stay?


----------



## abhiaus

Deepakpots said:


> tiwary.r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Just a query . Are you offshore or onshore applicant ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry for late reply, been stuck with work and preparation. for your question on whether i am offshore or onshore , the answer is "Offshore". I had one CO contact and then after much wait received the grant.
> 
> Let me know if i can be of any further help.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee
Click to expand...

Could you please tell what CO contacted for ??
When did you actually had contact from CO ??


----------



## NB

smrt said:


> Hello all, I am claiming 5points for regional study in Australia. I have rental agreement for the duration of my course (2 years) is this agreement enough to prove regional stay?


To obtain 5 additional points you must have at least 1 degree, diploma or trade qualification from an Australian educational institution that satisfies the Australian study requirement obtained while living and studying in an eligible area of regional Australia

Australian Study Requirement
The main requirements in meeting the 2 year “Australian Study Requirement” are as follows:

Type of Qualification: You must complete a degree, diploma or trade qualification. Masters, graduate diplomas and PhDs are considered degrees and so may be counted towards the 2 year study requirement.
CRICOS registration: The courses completed must be on the approved list of courses for international students (CRICOS). There can be issues if your course or educational institution is deregistered prior to completion of your studies.
Two Academic Years: this is defined as being at least 92 weeks according to the CRICOS registration of the courses.
16 Month Duration: the course must take at least 16 months of study in Australia from the beginning of the course till completion.
English Medium: All instruction must be in English. There can be issues with this requirement in the case of translation/interpreting qualifications.
Compliance with Visa Conditions: Study must be in compliance with visa conditions to count towards the 2-year study requirement. This will not in general be an issue if you are studying in Australia on a student visa, but could be an issue if you are studying on a visa with restricted study rights.

Cheers


----------



## delportfrans101

Can anyone tell me if DHA also confirms spousal employment?
We did claim 5pts for spouse's skills and Eng. test.
Just wondering if that might be the holdup.

Lodged visa application 7 Feb 2019 + All docs
CO:15 May 2019 for PPC
CO:1 Aug for new PPC
Form 1022:7 Aug 2019 for newborn.
Uploaded Birth, Passport for newborn + new PPC 10 Sept.
Grant:&#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56884;&#55357;&#56884;


----------



## Deepakpots

abhiaus said:


> Could you please tell what CO contacted for ??
> When did you actually had contact from CO ??


Hi, 

CO contacted me for information about the details of my girlfriend whom i have mentioned in my application . Our Marriage is fixed and she is currently in Australia so i provided information on that but did not claim de facto. But CO assumed it as De facto and requested for more information. I provided all the information requested and also clarified that I am not claiming Any de Facto but it is for information purpose. This happened in march 15 and till my grant on Oct 8, I did not get any more CO contact.

Cheers
Dee


----------



## abhiaus

Deepakpots said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell what CO contacted for ??
> When did you actually had contact from CO ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> CO contacted me for information about the details of my girlfriend whom i have mentioned in my application . Our Marriage is fixed and she is currently in Australia so i provided information on that but did not claim de facto. But CO assumed it as De facto and requested for more information. I provided all the information requested and also clarified that I am not claiming Any de Facto but it is for information purpose. This happened in march 15 and till my grant on Oct 8, I did not get any more CO contact.
> 
> Cheers
> Dee
Click to expand...

Ok thanks dear for prompt response.
Congratulations for your grant and best wishes for your future ..😊


----------



## NB

delportfrans101 said:


> Can anyone tell me if DHA also confirms spousal employment?
> We did claim 5pts for spouse's skills and Eng. test.
> Just wondering if that might be the holdup.
> 
> Lodged visa application 7 Feb 2019 + All docs
> CO:15 May 2019 for PPC
> CO:1 Aug for new PPC
> Form 1022:7 Aug 2019 for newborn.
> Uploaded Birth, Passport for newborn + new PPC 10 Sept.
> Grant:������


If you have claimed spouse points, your spouse can be subjected to the same scrutiny as the main applicant including employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

Hariexpatforum said:


> You can travel to India and come back to Australia before 457 expires. Suppose, your 457 doesn’t have much validity to complete your travel back to Australia, then you must apply for bridging Visa B and plan your travel once it’s granted.


Thank you for your response.

My 457 is valid for another couple of years. I will be back by early Jan 2019. So i do not need any bridging visa. correct?


----------



## Hariexpatforum

vijgin said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can travel to India and come back to Australia before 457 expires. Suppose, your 457 doesn’t have much validity to complete your travel back to Australia, then you must apply for bridging Visa B and plan your travel once it’s granted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> My 457 is valid for another couple of years. I will be back by early Jan 2019. So i do not need any bridging visa. correct?
Click to expand...

Yes. You don’t need bridging visa B as your 457 is valid long enough for your travel and it allows you to come back to Australia without any restriction.


----------



## vijgin

Hariexpatforum said:


> Yes. You don’t need bridging visa B as your 457 is valid long enough for your travel and it allows you to come back to Australia without any restriction.


Thank you.


----------



## Navathej

One of my friend has applied for a 190 visa in may through a MARA agent. 

The agent is not letting them complete medicals and pcc. Her argument is medicals and pcc should be done only after receiving co contact. 

I'm not able to understand the rationale behind this argument. Can anyone let me know what is the deal here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## NB

Navathej said:


> One of my friend has applied for a 190 visa in may through a MARA agent.
> 
> The agent is not letting them complete medicals and pcc. Her argument is medicals and pcc should be done only after receiving co contact.
> 
> I'm not able to understand the rationale behind this argument. Can anyone let me know what is the deal here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


Many Australian agents follow this system
Even when My company had applied for my 457, it was processed through one of the biggest Mara agents in Australia 
I also requested them to let me get my medicals done before submitting, but they didn’t agree
I completed my medicals only when the CO generated the hap id 
You can’t help it

Cheers


----------



## lord_ams

My agent reasoning for this was that they believe last entry date in grant will be 1 year from medical so they do it to give more time to travel after grant



Navathej said:


> One of my friend has applied for a 190 visa in may through a MARA agent.
> 
> The agent is not letting them complete medicals and pcc. Her argument is medicals and pcc should be done only after receiving co contact.
> 
> I'm not able to understand the rationale behind this argument. Can anyone let me know what is the deal here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


----------



## NB

lord_ams said:


> My agent reasoning for this was that they believe last entry date in grant will be 1 year from medical so they do it to give more time to travel after grant


That was the case earlier
Now a days everyone gets 1 year IED irrespective of when their pcc and medicals are expiring 
In 457 there is no IED and yet they didn’t do
It’s just a standard practice for them

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

lord_ams said:


> My agent reasoning for this was that they believe last entry date in grant will be 1 year from medical so they do it to give more time to travel after grant



Yeah understandable but that was around 8 months back!

Right now all last entry dates are issued till 1 yr from the grant issue date. 

I feel it is better if they change their approach a bit especially when after co contacts it is nearly taking 2-3 months for another update these days. 

I feel is an unnecessary delay and something which can be avoided 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## Navathej

190 grants just crept into May lodgements today. lets see how far they go before we see another 189 grant !


----------



## Janubless

This whole process is just giving me anxiety! I can't 
wait anymore without complaining and I feel so helpless!!!


Navathej said:


> 190 grants just crept into May lodgements today. lets see how far they go before we see another 189 grant !


----------



## lord_ams

I agree with you and NB, I challenged my agent many times to submit medicals to avoid CO contact but they would not agree

I agree also it is unnecessary delay given current situation



Navathej said:


> Yeah understandable but that was around 8 months back!
> 
> Right now all last entry dates are issued till 1 yr from the grant issue date.
> 
> I feel it is better if they change their approach a bit especially when after co contacts it is nearly taking 2-3 months for another update these days.
> 
> I feel is an unnecessary delay and something which can be avoided
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


----------



## softengg.saurabh

In my case, my agent lodged my application after medical n PCC done. We've lodged our file in April'19 under 189 subclass. My agent told me to lodged in 190 also as at that time Victoria n NSW were open but I refused for 190 thought DHA will give more preference to 189. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

softengg.saurabh said:


> In my case, my agent lodged my application after medical n PCC done. We've lodged our file in April'19 under 189 subclass. My agent told me to lodged in 190 also as at that time Victoria n NSW were open but I refused for 190 thought DHA will give more preference to 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


6 months back any sane person would have done the same since 189 is non restrictive visa. Dont beat yourself up on that decision. 
See if it is a possibility now otherwise just wait and hope your efforts don't go in vain.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

DHA is working really good in processing.
The numbers for 190 are very enthusiastic, Hope 189 gain similar momentum in upcoming months.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Hariexpatforum

eramitsingh1985 said:


> DHA is working really good in processing.
> The numbers for 190 are very enthusiastic, Hope 189 gain similar momentum in upcoming months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


As per the places defined by DHA in migration program, they can grant up to 18k visas for 189. Deduct 2k for NZ citizens. Still we have 16k visas to be granted for 2019-20. I presume that so far they would have granted at least 30% since July 2019 i.e, around 4800 visas. So they should still grant 11200 visas to meet their planned level. Based on this let’s hope that DHA should take action on the 189 visa applications pending since March in next few months. Otherwise as ISCAH mentioned in their latest newsletter, DHA will fall short of their target for 2019-20


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Hariexpatforum said:


> As per the places defined by DHA in migration program, they can grant up to 18k visas for 189. Deduct 2k for NZ citizens. Still we have 16k visas to be granted for 2019-20. I presume that so far they would have granted at least 30% since July 2019 i.e, around 4800 visas. So they should still grant 11200 visas to meet their planned level. Based on this let’s hope that DHA should take action on the 189 visa applications pending since March in next few months. Otherwise as ISCAH mentioned in their latest newsletter, DHA will fall short of their target for 2019-20


The numbers since July doesn't seems to be 30% even if data is not valid on immitracker. It seems fairly less as compared to 30%. Don't know what's holding the fort, anyone's MARA agent had any info gathered from department, until all speculations on November changes.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per the places defined by DHA in migration program, they can grant up to 18k visas for 189. Deduct 2k for NZ citizens. Still we have 16k visas to be granted for 2019-20. I presume that so far they would have granted at least 30% since July 2019 i.e, around 4800 visas. So they should still grant 11200 visas to meet their planned level. Based on this let’s hope that DHA should take action on the 189 visa applications pending since March in next few months. Otherwise as ISCAH mentioned in their latest newsletter, DHA will fall short of their target for 2019-20
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers since July doesn't seems to be 30% even if data is not valid on immitracker. It seems fairly less as compared to 30%. Don't know what's holding the fort, anyone's MARA agent had any info gathered from department, until all speculations on November changes.
Click to expand...

If the Department is serious about 18k grants for 189, then they should start processing pending 189 visas as they are close to the end of 1st quarter in 2019-20. Otherwise, it would be hard to catch up and fill the places if they just rely on 190 as these visas are not issued in large numbers by state govt.


----------



## NB

Hariexpatforum said:


> As per the places defined by DHA in migration program, they can grant up to 18k visas for 189. Deduct 2k for NZ citizens. Still we have 16k visas to be granted for 2019-20. I presume that so far they would have granted at least 30% since July 2019 i.e, around 4800 visas. So they should still grant 11200 visas to meet their planned level. Based on this let’s hope that DHA should take action on the 189 visa applications pending since March in next few months. Otherwise as ISCAH mentioned in their latest newsletter, DHA will fall short of their target for 2019-20


There is a major flaw in your reasoning
The 18,000 is not a target
It’s the upper limit
Even if they don’t issue a single grant, they are not in foul of their mandate

Cheers


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per the places defined by DHA in migration program, they can grant up to 18k visas for 189. Deduct 2k for NZ citizens. Still we have 16k visas to be granted for 2019-20. I presume that so far they would have granted at least 30% since July 2019 i.e, around 4800 visas. So they should still grant 11200 visas to meet their planned level. Based on this let’s hope that DHA should take action on the 189 visa applications pending since March in next few months. Otherwise as ISCAH mentioned in their latest newsletter, DHA will fall short of their target for 2019-20
> 
> 
> 
> There is a major flaw in your reasoning
> The 18,000 is not a target
> It’s the upper limit
> Even if they don’t issue a single grant, they are not in foul of their mandate
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Ok. Lets wait and see how many grants they issue.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

NB said:


> There is a major flaw in your reasoning
> 
> The 18,000 is not a target
> 
> It’s the upper limit
> 
> Even if they don’t issue a single grant, they are not in foul of their mandate
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Agreed NB, Issuing a grant is all their authority, even not to issue a single grant.
Then why would they keep sending invites in October round and subsequent months. 

That means DHA is issuing invites just to get free money from people and not issue them grants.

This logic doesn’t seems to be working out.

All this discussion we are having in this thread is just because of DHA has been unable to fulfill what they should have.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Agreed NB, Issuing a grant is all their authority, even not to issue a single grant.
> Then why would they keep sending invites in October round and subsequent months.
> 
> That means DHA is issuing invites just to get free money from people and not issue them grants.
> 
> This logic doesn’t seems to be working out.
> 
> All this discussion we are having in this thread is just because of DHA has been unable to fulfill what they should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Once again, your conclusions that 189 grants are not being issued is flawed
There is a whole world outside of this form and trackers also
Not even 1% of all applicants are members on this forum
There is a slowdown in the issue of grants under 189 that’s for sure but it’s totally stopped or down to a trickle I don’t agree

The department is now processing the applications in the priority set by the government 
It was flouting that earlier
So 3-6 months for 489/491; 6-12 months for 190 and 12-24 months for 189 will be the new normal processing times
The earlier the applicants accept the reality, the better it is for them

Cheers


----------



## RT_2019

Some stats released by DHA for visas lodged, granted and pending as of June 2019:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190601141-document-released.PDF


----------



## Bamf

I wonder what the data would show currently. Although for 189 they’ve tried to control with the fewer invites issued until this month. But the stats show immitracker is a pretty good way to assess. If you consider only one member of the family which would mostly be the primary applicant then immitracker shows about 10% of cases. That’s a sufficient sample size to project. It’s slowed majorly since.


----------



## Bamf

NB can you share the legislation that specifies the order of processing priority? Also DHA doesn’t state that’s the average processing times or the new processing times going forward you know. It’s indicative of the month in view. It’s not even the average processing times for the month in view. It’s the worst of the 75/90 processed for the month in view. Finally patience isn’t something you just get vaccinated with. It’s not easy to wait and wait and wait 10 months after you’ve lodged not adding the months or even years it’d even taken you to get through the skills assessment and the language tests. So yea people are going to feel helpless. You probably wouldn’t understand how they feel as your grant came in super quick time. I’m sure if you waited as long as we’ve waited. 6-9 months post CO contact without words of status or progress, you’d empathise better.


----------



## smithkt1987

Try waiting 9 years. First the suspended the first visa type, now this one. Two visa applications and $1000s of dollars. It’s beyond a joke!


----------



## eramitsingh1985

NB said:


> Once again, your conclusions that 189 grants are not being issued is flawed
> 
> There is a whole world outside of this form and trackers also
> 
> Not even 1% of all applicants are members on this forum
> 
> There is a slowdown in the issue of grants under 189 that’s for sure but it’s totally stopped or down to a trickle I don’t agree
> 
> 
> 
> The department is now processing the applications in the priority set by the government
> 
> It was flouting that earlier
> 
> So 3-6 months for 489/491; 6-12 months for 190 and 12-24 months for 189 will be the new normal processing times
> 
> The earlier the applicants accept the reality, the better it is for them
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




NB, how 12-24 months can be normal timeline. Considering many of the prerequisites like PCC, medicals are bound to expire and 1-2 years is long duration for circumstances changes too.

Sorry Can’t agree with you here. 
Waiting is the only thing left for 189 applicants.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB

RT_2019 said:


> Some stats released by DHA for visas lodged, granted and pending as of June 2019:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190601141-document-released.PDF


The secondary applicants are more then the primary applicants in many months 
That means the children are also being counted when calculating the number of grants given ?

Cheers


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> RT_2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some stats released by DHA for visas lodged, granted and pending as of June 2019:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190601141-document-released.PDF
> 
> 
> 
> The secondary applicants are more then the primary applicants in many months
> That means the children are also being counted when calculating the number of grants given ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Obviously. Total Visa grants is the sum of grants issued to both the primary and secondary applicant.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Bamf said:


> NB can you share the legislation that specifies the order of processing priority? Also DHA doesn’t state that’s the average processing times or the new processing times going forward you know. It’s indicative of the month in view. It’s not even the average processing times for the month in view. It’s the worst of the 75/90 processed for the month in view. Finally patience isn’t something you just get vaccinated with. It’s not easy to wait and wait and wait 10 months after you’ve lodged not adding the months or even years it’d even taken you to get through the skills assessment and the language tests. So yea people are going to feel helpless. You probably wouldn’t understand how they feel as your grant came in super quick time. I’m sure if you waited as long as we’ve waited. 6-9 months post CO contact without words of status or progress, you’d empathise better.


I agree with you that the timelines published are the worst of the 75-90% of the applications processed in that particular month. We can’t rely on that info 100% to predict the future processing time for 189. Also, Let’s refrain asking visa grant predictions to so called experts in all such immigration forums. Because nobody can predict anything correctly about immigration and they would utter their opinion which neither be the fact not in our favour. So, let’s stay away from the prediction gurus😊


----------



## RT_2019

NB said:


> The secondary applicants are more then the primary applicants in many months
> That means the children are also being counted when calculating the number of grants given ?
> 
> Cheers


I believe any Member of Family Unit is a secondary applicant so looks like Children are counted as a separate grant.


----------



## NB

RT_2019 said:


> I believe any Member of Family Unit is a secondary applicant so looks like Children are counted as a separate grant.


If that be so and the children are also counted then each application will become 2 instead of 1.6 as it was being calculated earlier
So just 9,000 applications being Processed will utilise the entire quota for the year
This 9,000 also includes NZers who don’t have to go through the skillselect route

Cheers


----------



## RT_2019

NB said:


> If that be so and the children are also counted then each application will become 2 instead of 1.6 as it was being calculated earlier
> So just 9,000 applications being Processed will utilise the entire quota for the year
> This 9,000 also includes NZers who don’t have to go through the skillselect route
> 
> Cheers


Not sure about what the 1.6 calculation is  
And, not every application will become 2 as there are many single applicants as well, so it may not take exactly 9000 applications to reach the quota, but definitely less than 18652.

As per my understanding, the ceiling cap of 18652 for 189 is the count of actual visas granted which can include more than 1 applicant on 1 application.

No. of visas lodged < No. of actual applicants

Maybe we should wait for someone to apply for a FOI to understand the break up of the Secondary Applicant numbers


----------



## deepak4388

Is there any grant reported for 189 recently? When should we expect some traction again for 189.. 190 seems to be processed for june 2019 now..


----------



## Hariexpatforum

deepak4388 said:


> Is there any grant reported for 189 recently? When should we expect some traction again for 189.. 190 seems to be processed for june 2019 now..


No grants on any public forums/trackers. Nobody knows when they will start processing 189 applications.


----------



## vijgin

ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
Points: 75 (189)
EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
It is really frustrating that this process is taking such a long time.. Do you guys know any specific reason for the delay and likely when it will move to a good phase?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
> Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
> to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
> It is really frustrating that this process is taking such a long time.. Do you guys know any specific reason for the delay and likely when it will move to a good phase?


Your application has moved quite fast compared to others 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer
> Points: 75 (189)
> EOI DOE: 16-Jan-19
> 189 Invite : 11-Feb-19
> 189 Lodge : 22-Feb-19
> Medicals: 10-Mar-2019
> All documents submitted on 01-Mar-2019
> CO contact: 01-July-2019 asking for Birth certificate for myself and spouse
> Updated the birth certificates of me and spouse on 13-July-2019 and the status changed to Further assessment.
> Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby. Attached birth certificates along with Form 1022 under my spouse details.
> Uploaded new baby passport on 10-Oct-2019 under spouse details and sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] on 11-Oct-2019 requesting Case officer
> to initate the health assessment for the baby. i got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected] on 14-Oct-2019.
> It is really frustrating that this process is taking such a long time.. Do you guys know any specific reason for the delay and likely when it will move to a good phase?


Sir my lodgement and visa category and anzcode everything is same as you. But never got any co contact yet.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> Your application has moved quite fast compared to others
> 
> Cheers


Oh ... I am glad to hear that . I do not know what to say...? Lets hope for the best...


----------



## Navathej

190s just moved to June ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## lord_ams

This is frustrating for 189



Navathej said:


> 190s just moved to June !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


----------



## farazfaheem

Is there any general delays in processing 189 or it is just me not providing medicals on time that is making my case delayed... 

Just being a little worried now


----------



## Navathej

farazfaheem said:


> Is there any general delays in processing 189 or it is just me not providing medicals on time that is making my case delayed...
> 
> Just being a little worried now




The last 3 pages of this thread is your answer. delayed for everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## abhiaus

Hi Folks,

Can anyone suggest me,
How to create mirror account of your Immi account so that I could also see my account updates along with my consultant, when there is any communication from DHA??
Please explain the process to create this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Navathej

abhiaus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest me,
> 
> How to create mirror account of your Immi account so that I could also see my account updates along with my consultant, when there is any communication from DHA??
> 
> Please explain the process to create this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




you need to ask your agent the TRN reference number ( if that is the right name, i don’t remember it correctly) 

then go to immiaccount and find the import application option and give this ref number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## abhiaus

Navathej said:


> you need to ask your agent the TRN reference number ( if that is the right name, i don’t remember it correctly)
> 
> then go to immiaccount and find the import application option and give this ref number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


I have my application with me currently, however, I am looking to appoint consultant/ Mara agent to communicate with department on my behalf of my application for which I shall be filling Form 956 for giving them authority to communicate on my behalf. When I will fill this form and give them authority I will not have any control or I cant see my account updates.
I have login in my account and I can even see Import application (Screenshot as attached).
Please advise if I use this import application feature a new account will be created in Immi account which will be a mirror image of main account?
How does it work actually?


----------



## farazfaheem

Navathej said:


> The last 3 pages of this thread is your answer. delayed for everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:



Oh Okay. I did see last pages now... it seems very strange that the skilled stream is the slowest one.... I thought they need skilled people more than ever  ..


----------



## Navathej

abhiaus said:


> I have my application with me currently, however, I am looking to appoint consultant/ Mara agent to communicate with department on my behalf of my application for which I shall be filling Form 956 for giving them authority to communicate on my behalf. When I will fill this form and give them authority I will not have any control or I cant see my account updates.
> 
> I have login in my account and I can even see Import application (Screenshot as attached).
> 
> Please advise if I use this import application feature a new account will be created in Immi account which will be a mirror image of main account?
> 
> How does it work actually?




If I'm not wrong you need to create a new user and use import application in the new account and give the reference number of your existing account. The new account will act as a mirror account of your existing one. 

Make sure you don't update anything from your mirror account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## Navathej

farazfaheem said:


> Oh Okay. I did see last pages now... it seems very strange that the skilled stream is the slowest one.... I thought they need skilled people more than ever  ..




They need skilled people but need them regional areas not the mainstream cities. So 189 is the last priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## NearCool

Hi guys,

I have applied my 189 visa Jan 2019, got CO contacted in Mar (police clearance, partner info) and July (partner info) - and now still waiting...........

My partner is current holding a student visa, and I was hoping the visa can come through any time soon.

She's paying massive amount for school, and I am thinking of telling her to cancel her student visa (since I applied my 189 with her, she will be on bridging visa even she cancels her student).

Is that going to effect our Visa application? I asked a few migration agents and they all said better off leave it, keep studying and wait patiently.

Any helps/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks in advance...


----------



## Navathej

NearCool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied my 189 visa Jan 2019, got CO contacted in Mar (police clearance, partner info) and July (partner info) - and now still waiting...........
> 
> 
> 
> My partner is current holding a student visa, and I was hoping the visa can come through any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> She's paying massive amount for school, and I am thinking of telling her to cancel her student visa (since I applied my 189 with her, she will be on bridging visa even she cancels her student).
> 
> 
> 
> Is that going to effect our Visa application? I asked a few migration agents and they all said better off leave it, keep studying and wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> Any helps/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance...



IMO cancelling or withdrawing existing visas without proper justification will raise unnecessary red flags. If the migration agents are suggesting you clearly to not do that you wont get a better advice here in the forums. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## NearCool

Thanks for you prompt reply mate.

Just don't see what the point was when they said not to cancel the visa... you might be right. It probably will raise unnecessary red flags..

Just want to see if there's someone here have done the same thing and got away with it..




Navathej said:


> IMO cancelling or withdrawing existing visas without proper justification will raise unnecessary red flags. If the migration agents are suggesting you clearly to not do that you wont get a better advice here in the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


----------



## uqmraza2

Everyone,

I am really worried about my situation

I got an invitation 190 on skill select and once i open than there is tab to APPLY FOR VISA.

once i click on that tab its directs me to immi login, where i add my immi login and enter to visa application page.

At this page i can see applicaiton to lodge like details first name last name, passport, country and etc 

then i close the account as i was planning to lodge application at later stage but 


1. I cannot login to Skillslect after clicking apply visa tab and importing the application to my immi account (may be because EOI is locked . Not sure and it happens with everyone.

2. I cannot see my visa application in my anymore

3. I cannot generate a new application for 190 and link with my EOI. Please see the atteched image.

Please help.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NearCool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied my 189 visa Jan 2019, got CO contacted in Mar (police clearance, partner info) and July (partner info) - and now still waiting...........
> 
> My partner is current holding a student visa, and I was hoping the visa can come through any time soon.
> 
> She's paying massive amount for school, and I am thinking of telling her to cancel her student visa (since I applied my 189 with her, she will be on bridging visa even she cancels her student).
> 
> Is that going to effect our Visa application? I asked a few migration agents and they all said better off leave it, keep studying and wait patiently.
> 
> Any helps/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance...


Hi.. if your spouse has got the bridging visa based on her current student visa, it’s advisable to not cancel her student visa. Because, it will make her bridging visa void and she can’t stay legally in Australia. Reason is that bridging visas are issued to onshore applicants to stay legally after the expiry of their current visa and it inherits the same rights from the expired visa by allowing the applicant to continue their stay until a decision is made on the visa that they have applied for.


----------



## Mramsi

Hi Gang,
I got assessed as Technologist by Engineers Australia even though I completed 4 year college and 7 years experience as Civil engineer. My friend (same profile as mine but mechanical) got assessed as professional engineer.
When I contacted EA they told that I have to relodge my application again if I'm not satisfied with their outcome. I have already applied for 189 with the assessment but if I have to reapply with EA again, will I need to lodge new 189 application.
Please suggest the best option as I am unaware what the best choice is.
Thanks.


----------



## Bamf

First of, did you apply to be assessed as an Engineering Technologist? Or was it recommended after reviewing your case? I’m asking because usually if they do not think your experience matches the occupation you’re seeking to be assessed as, they’d usually recommend one that fits your qualification and experience. 
Secondly, if you do decide to get another assessment, that’s fine. If it returns positive, since you’re yet to be invited, you can always update your EOI with the new occupation.


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I am really worried about my situation
> 
> I got an invitation 190 on skill select and once i open than there is tab to APPLY FOR VISA.
> 
> once i click on that tab its directs me to immi login, where i add my immi login and enter to visa application page.
> 
> At this page i can see applicaiton to lodge like details first name last name, passport, country and etc
> 
> then i close the account as i was planning to lodge application at later stage but
> 
> 
> 1. I cannot login to Skillslect after clicking apply visa tab and importing the application to my immi account (may be because EOI is locked . Not sure and it happens with everyone.
> 
> 2. I cannot see my visa application in my anymore
> 
> 3. I cannot generate a new application for 190 and link with my EOI. Please see the atteched image.
> 
> Please help.


There is no image attached 

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

189 processing time changed to 18-33 months !!! Will they refund if we want to withdraw the application now?


----------



## Aish$

Janubless said:


> 189 processing time changed to 18-33 months !!! Will they refund if we want to withdraw the application now?


Below was from my acquaintance:

The processing time for 190 nsw when I lodged was 11-14 months... I got grant in 4.5 months... So I think you can't be dis-heartened by these estimations... I personally feel once we get the invite, that's it.. after that things are beyond your control.. you will get grant sooner or later..

Let's hope!!


----------



## llt9041

*Fyi*

Hi all,

I just checked my immiaccount and the estimated processing time is now 18-33 months. As we know this time is just an estimate on current times, it is not reliable. It also looks like 190 backlog will be cleared soon, who knows.

I have recently emailed my local MP (i am an onshore applicant) to expedite my application to return home due to a family emergency as I am on a Bridging Visa C with travel restrictions. They got in touch with someone from the minister's office (David Coleman) and advised to upload request to expedite with supporting documents which I am doing now.

Fingers crossed


----------



## NB

Janubless said:


> 189 processing time changed to 18-33 months !!! Will they refund if we want to withdraw the application now?


You can get a small portion back if they have not touched your application 
But there is no surety 

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

Government is trying their best to move people from applying for 189 Visa and Apply for Regional, I would not be shocked, that when the new regional visas come into picture the processing times for those would be 2-4 months to attract more and more people from offshore who want to apply for 189.

18-33 Months will scare a lot of offshore folks when they think about the amount to pay for the visa and the waiting time that comes with it


----------



## ABCD1234*

What they have been doing is not right. I understand that they need more ppl coming into regional areas and that is understandable, but not at the cost of those who have already applied for 189 and for 189 and waited for a long time. 

We are like hostages now. This is killing us.


----------



## sky1988

ABCD1234* said:


> What they have been doing is not right. I understand that they need more ppl coming into regional areas and that is understandable, but not at the cost of those who have already applied for 189 and for 189 and waited for a long time.
> 
> We are like hostages now. This is killing us.


I agree with you. They should at least process the applications which are already lodged and not just play with their lives. It's frustrating to see these ever increasing timelines. Looks like those who lodged after February end should forget about the PR and move on with their lives. Making 189 applicants suffer like this is not ethical as well. This is very disappointing. I wish I would have considered Canada.


----------



## saurabhpluto

sky1988 said:


> I agree with you. They should at least process the applications which are already lodged and not just play with their lives. It's frustrating to see these ever increasing timelines. Looks like those who lodged after February end should forget about the PR and move on with their lives. Making 189 applicants suffer like this is not ethical as well. This is very disappointing. I wish I would have considered Canada.


I agree woukd have got the Canada PR by now

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## TVS2Aus

*Increase in processing times*

immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/global-visa-processing-times#

189 - Skilled Independent (subclass 189)	Points-Tested	18 months	33 months


----------



## Janubless

I love how you are always so positive.Thank you for the kind words. I will keep an open mind.


Aish$ said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 processing time changed to 18-33 months !!! Will they refund if we want to withdraw the application now?
> 
> 
> 
> Below was from my acquaintance:
> 
> The processing time for 190 nsw when I lodged was 11-14 months... I got grant in 4.5 months... So I think you can't be dis-heartened by these estimations... I personally feel once we get the invite, that's it.. after that things are beyond your control.. you will get grant sooner or later..
> 
> Let's hope!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Janubless

Thanks for your response NB. I think mine is guaranteed to be worked on ..atleast that is what the immi assessment commence e-mail said.


NB said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 processing time changed to 18-33 months !!! Will they refund if we want to withdraw the application now?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a small portion back if they have not touched your application
> But there is no surety
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Janubless

Agree with both of you. I did get an invite to Canada. I had already lodged Australia so decided against that. Now I regret! I lodged mine in December!! Almost a year and nothing!


sky1988 said:


> ABCD1234* said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they have been doing is not right. I understand that they need more ppl coming into regional areas and that is understandable, but not at the cost of those who have already applied for 189 and for 189 and waited for a long time.
> 
> We are like hostages now. This is killing us.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. They should at least process the applications which are already lodged and not just play with their lives. It's frustrating to see these ever increasing timelines. Looks like those who lodged after February end should forget about the PR and move on with their lives. Making 189 applicants suffer like this is not ethical as well. This is very disappointing. I wish I would have considered Canada.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aish$

Janubless said:


> I love how you are always so positive.Thank you for the kind words. I will keep an open mind.



Once you get it and look back, you will have a tale to tell

Lets hope that our wait ends..It is Diwali time and it may be a 189 dawn!


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Janubless said:


> I love how you are always so positive.Thank you for the kind words. I will keep an open mind.
> 
> 
> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 processing time changed to 18-33 months !!! Will they refund if we want to withdraw the application now?
> 
> 
> 
> Below was from my acquaintance:
> 
> The processing time for 190 nsw when I lodged was 11-14 months... I got grant in 4.5 months... So I think you can't be dis-heartened by these estimations... I personally feel once we get the invite, that's it.. after that things are beyond your control.. you will get grant sooner or later..
> 
> Let's hope!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That’s really helpful. Moreover, this was expected as there was no movement in immitracker for March 189 applicants in last month which indicated that DHA was working only on old backlogs for 189.


----------



## Janubless

Yep fingers crossed


Aish$ said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you are always so positive.Thank you for the kind words. I will keep an open mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get it and look back, you will have a tale to tell
> 
> Lets hope that our wait ends..It is Diwali time and it may be a 189 dawn!
Click to expand...


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Until DHA start processing, the timeline will change to 2-3 years in November update. 
This is so horrible, but nothing could be done. 
I think it’s time to forget PR even after paying the fee.
It’s useless spending time and energy in this crap.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## deepak4388

Processing time now is 18 to 33 months


----------



## Janubless

On a brighter note, someone who lodged the application on Feb 14 seems to have got their grant on Oct 18. I got this off the immitracker.


----------



## NB

Janubless said:


> On a brighter note, someone who lodged the application on Feb 14 seems to have got their grant on Oct 18. I got this off the immitracker.


Don’t get excited with immitracker data
It may not be correct

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

I need little hope to hang onto ..but you could be right ..who knows...


NB said:


> Janubless said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, someone who lodged the application on Feb 14 seems to have got their grant on Oct 18. I got this off the immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t get excited with immitracker data
> It may not be correct
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Hi NB, 

What do you foresee ? I know you don’t predict grants and neither invites, but when do you see DHA could start processing 189.

Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## lord_ams

This is very frustrating and there should be more transparency from Australia government so people can plan their lives better, if they intend to slow down working on 189 they should say when they will start working on it again so people can plan their lives. Nobody wants to spend 2-3 years of their lives waiting for a visa while putting everything on hold like job opportunities, house purchase, children school fees,...etc.

I know we can do nothing about it and it is within their rights to do so, but it is so unprofessional. Imagine applying for a visit visa to any country for a work visit, where processing time is known to be 40 days, then on day 39 you are told oh by the way now processing time is 100 days!

I hope to feel better after talking about it...although I think I won't


----------



## Aish$

Guys I do not intend to be preachy or anything
When I started by Dec 2017 60 pointers were getting through
Later the bar was raised to 65
It took from Dec 2017 to July 2018 to get 65+ in PTE and by then the bar was raised again
From July 2018 to May 2019 was the time it took to get 79+
Overall it was nine attempts and we got our invite
I thought that was it since the processing times were 4-6 months then

But now again it is a turn!!

Life is on hold(because we even planned to give birth to our child only after getting the PR.just for a better lifestyle and to avoid further delays..)

I personally feel that, if something eludes you, the happiness will only be doubled once you get it and everything happens is for a reason, so please hold on to your horses

We've done all that we can and it is just a matter of time...

Note : This is only my outlook towards this and as usual sharing it here because no one else can understand what we go through


----------



## NB

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> What do you foresee ? I know you don’t predict grants and neither invites, but when do you see DHA could start processing 189.
> 
> Amit
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


I think the department is waiting to see the response of 491 visa
How many apply for which codes and with what points
After that they will decide

Cheers


----------



## mths

Aish$ said:


> Life is on hold(because we even planned to give birth to our child only after getting the PR.just for a better lifestyle and to avoid further delays..)


How did your wife take it when you told her she's going to have to hold the baby in for another couple of months?


----------



## Aish$

mths said:


> How did your wife take it when you told her she's going to have to hold the baby in for another couple of months?


Ha ha..

Well the journey has not yet begun
So technically the baby is not "in" to be honest!!


----------



## Brother.beste

Poor baby. 😢


----------



## tnk009

deepak4388 said:


> Processing time now is 18 to 33 months


Soon it will be easy to get PR via regional visas then 189 
Almost there...


----------



## GhOsT_2019

18-33 months of waiting time ? Is this a bad joke or something?! I think we need to raise our voice regarding this ridiculous and unethical behavior. This is really saying that our lives, years, money and efforts don't matter and they can do whatever they want! What a ridiculous system they have. No official announcement or explanation and just extending our frustration! So much regret for this whole torturing process!


----------



## llt9041

I heard from my local MP that Senator Kristina Keneally is collecting cases regarding visa delays and have forwarded my case to her.

But this toes the line of politics rather than getting accountability for our processing times. More information and news of FOI crisis here https://twitter.com/KKeneally?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## nest47

NB said:


> Don’t get excited with immitracker data
> It may not be correct
> 
> Cheers


It is correct and YES We have received our Grant on 18th Oct... We were traveling so couldn't update you guys... You guys were my lifeline during this never-ending wait.

it took us 3-4 days to absorb that we really have received a grant and it's not some dream .
It was too good to be true for us, looking at the current timelines and the discussion in this forum.


Please find the details of grant in the attachment : 

Our Lodgement Date: 14th Feb 2019
Family of 4 (2Kids)
ANZSCO: 261313

We received CO contact for salary details on 18th June - TAx documents, salary slips, etc.. (Replied with all the docs in 5-10 days)


----------



## Janubless

Congratulations 
Good luck with your move..May this bring you the best


nest47 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t get excited with immitracker data
> It may not be correct
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It is correct and YES We have received our Grant on 18th Oct... We were traveling so couldn't update you guys... You guys were my lifeline during this never-ending wait.
> 
> it took us 3-4 days to absorb that we really have received a grant and it's not some dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It was too good to be true for us, looking at the current timelines and the discussion in this forum.
> 
> 
> Please find the details of grant in the attachment :
> 
> Our Lodgement Date: 14th Feb 2019
> Family of 4 (2Kids)
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> We received CO contact for salary details on 18th June - TAx documents, salary slips, etc.. (Replied with all the docs in 5-10 days)
Click to expand...


----------



## Aish$

nest47 said:


> It is correct and YES We have received our Grant on 18th Oct... We were traveling so couldn't update you guys... You guys were my lifeline during this never-ending wait.
> 
> it took us 3-4 days to absorb that we really have received a grant and it's not some dream .
> It was too good to be true for us, looking at the current timelines and the discussion in this forum.
> 
> 
> Please find the details of grant in the attachment :
> 
> Our Lodgement Date: 14th Feb 2019
> Family of 4 (2Kids)
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> We received CO contact for salary details on 18th June - TAx documents, salary slips, etc.. (Replied with all the docs in 5-10 days)



Thats great!!!Hearty congrats


----------



## OP2

Janubless said:


> 189 processing time changed to 18-33 months !!! Will they refund if we want to withdraw the application now?


Wow ... 18-33 months 🙂 it's a subtle way of asking applicants to buzz off


----------



## farhan125

On the same boat with the exact same story...All is well that ends well... Lets see how all this will end up with....Its pretty clear that they are not encouraging people to target 189 once this fact is taken seriously and people will move focus towards 190 and other then it might start moving.


----------



## lord_ams

Congratulations great news!



nest47 said:


> It is correct and YES We have received our Grant on 18th Oct... We were traveling so couldn't update you guys... You guys were my lifeline during this never-ending wait.
> 
> it took us 3-4 days to absorb that we really have received a grant and it's not some dream .
> It was too good to be true for us, looking at the current timelines and the discussion in this forum.
> 
> 
> Please find the details of grant in the attachment :
> 
> Our Lodgement Date: 14th Feb 2019
> Family of 4 (2Kids)
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> We received CO contact for salary details on 18th June - TAx documents, salary slips, etc.. (Replied with all the docs in 5-10 days)


----------



## Navathej

One other 189 grant reported just now.

We both are on same lodgement dates Jan 22nd so i was following his case. 

I msged him just to authenticate but it looks like DHA started looking at 189s again. 

Revives hope for a lot of people here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## Navathej

Coincidentally both the reported grants have jun 24th as last co contacts and both responded back on the same day. 

Lets see where this leads to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## Navathej

nest47 said:


> It is correct and YES We have received our Grant on 18th Oct... We were traveling so couldn't update you guys... You guys were my lifeline during this never-ending wait.
> 
> it took us 3-4 days to absorb that we really have received a grant and it's not some dream .
> It was too good to be true for us, looking at the current timelines and the discussion in this forum.
> 
> 
> Please find the details of grant in the attachment :
> 
> Our Lodgement Date: 14th Feb 2019
> Family of 4 (2Kids)
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> We received CO contact for salary details on 18th June - TAx documents, salary slips, etc.. (Replied with all the docs in 5-10 days)


Congratulations ! 
Interesting to know that you got only 5 months to travel as opposed to 1yr from the date of grant that we have been seeing for sometime now. 

Hope you have considered basic travel plan at least. All the best !


----------



## Navathej

Navathej said:


> One other 189 grant reported just now.
> 
> We both are on same lodgement dates Jan 22nd so i was following his case.
> 
> I msged him just to authenticate but it looks like DHA started looking at 189s again.
> 
> Revives hope for a lot of people here



The 2nd grant is also authentic, Just spoke with him. 

The sad part is he has got only 3 months to travel since IED is 1 yr from date of application and not 1 yr from grant date. 

But atleast this gives hope.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## ksharma36

deepak4388 said:


> Processing time now is 18 to 33 months


Guys asking a basic question. 

These prosessing timelines are post receiving the invite ? Or post lodgement of visa ?

18 months to 33 months is a lot of time

I also saw a new article which DHA has published today under news segment.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=298

Regards
Karan


----------



## mt3467

Processing times. Consider they only have 100 new applications but maybe 1000 complex cases on their backlog. That’s why the figures are warped, it doesn’t mean it’s taking any longer than before to process - there are just very few new applications so percentage wise...


----------



## Aish$

ksharma36 said:


> deepak4388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Processing time now is 18 to 33 months
> 
> 
> 
> Guys asking a basic question.
> 
> These prosessing timelines are post receiving the invite ? Or post lodgement of visa ?
> 
> 18 months to 33 months is a lot of time
> 
> I also saw a new article which DHA has published today under news segment.
> 
> Regards
> Karan
Click to expand...


Post visa lodge


----------



## Brother.beste

At least DHA could provide a realistic visa processing time frame, so people could take rational decisions. No one knows when they gonna stop/start working on visa applications. They do whatever they like. Playing with people’s lives. People have done a lot of hard work to accumulate more points than 190 visa applicants. But it seems DHA don’t care about it. It’s all about luck guys!


----------



## Brother.beste

If they won’t work on 189 visa applications, then the processing time will be much higher in next month. If DHA’s only motto was to encourage people to apply regional visa, they could at least tell new visa applicants that 189 visa processing time will be higher from a specific date. I think DHA doesn’t know that they are dealing with human beings. Rant over.


----------



## saurabhpluto

nest47 said:


> It is correct and YES We have received our Grant on 18th Oct... We were traveling so couldn't update you guys... You guys were my lifeline during this never-ending wait.
> 
> 
> 
> it took us 3-4 days to absorb that we really have received a grant and it's not some dream .
> 
> It was too good to be true for us, looking at the current timelines and the discussion in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please find the details of grant in the attachment :
> 
> 
> 
> Our Lodgement Date: 14th Feb 2019
> 
> Family of 4 (2Kids)
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> 
> 
> We received CO contact for salary details on 18th June - TAx documents, salary slips, etc.. (Replied with all the docs in 5-10 days)


Congs. I want to see how the co contact looks like. Is it a specific ask or a generic ask

Can you share screenshot of that too

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshine

nest47 said:


> It is correct and YES We have received our Grant on 18th Oct... We were traveling so couldn't update you guys... You guys were my lifeline during this never-ending wait.
> 
> it took us 3-4 days to absorb that we really have received a grant and it's not some dream .
> It was too good to be true for us, looking at the current timelines and the discussion in this forum.
> 
> 
> Please find the details of grant in the attachment :
> 
> Our Lodgement Date: 14th Feb 2019
> Family of 4 (2Kids)
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> We received CO contact for salary details on 18th June - TAx documents, salary slips, etc.. (Replied with all the docs in 5-10 days)


Congrats !! My last CO contact was on the 5th of June, this piece of news does give me a glimmer of hope. 

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## pareekmohit85

Life is stuck!!

No one wants to hire you on a bridging visa, now 18-33 months is killing.

So hopeless, had to leave a decent job because of the visa.

Can't we raise the concern anywhere.

189 visa applied under 261311 on 22 Feb 2019 with 2 CO contacts.

Kind regards

Mohit


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

pareekmohit85 said:


> Life is stuck!!
> 
> No one wants to hire you on a bridging visa, now 18-33 months is killing.
> 
> So hopeless, had to leave a decent job because of the visa.
> 
> Can't we raise the concern anywhere.
> 
> 189 visa applied under 261311 on 22 Feb 2019 with 2 CO contacts.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mohit


Why do companies refuse to have a person on bridging visa?
I am guessing you are working as a developer, and most IT companies are pretty chill with visas and stuff as long as you are legally working for them.

Why did you leave your job?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

ksharma36 said:


> Guys asking a basic question.
> 
> These prosessing timelines are post receiving the invite ? Or post lodgement of visa ?
> 
> 18 months to 33 months is a lot of time
> 
> I also saw a new article which DHA has published today under news segment.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/news-media/archive/article?itemId=298
> 
> Regards
> Karan


That article is pretty grim

One Paragraph from the article

"NOM is forecast to increase in the short term due to continuing strong international student demand, the resumption of growth in demand for temporary skilled workers, and increasing arrivals from migrants that first travel to Australia on a visitor visa

However, this is only a temporary effect and 2019 is the peak. As set out in the budget papers, NOM is anticipated to be lower in 2020, and lower again in 2021 and 2022, mostly due to changes in student numbers. "

NOM - Net Overseas Migration


----------



## pareekmohit85

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Why do companies refuse to have a person on bridging visa?
> I am guessing you are working as a developer, and most IT companies are pretty chill with visas and stuff as long as you are legally working for them.
> 
> Why did you leave your job?


Not in IT anymore

Regards


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

pareekmohit85 said:


> Not in IT anymore
> 
> Regards


I dont understand, you were working in IT and they let you go because you were on bridging or you were not working in IT and they let you go because you were on bridging?


----------



## pareekmohit85

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I dont understand, you were working in IT and they let you go because you were on bridging or you were not working in IT and they let you go because you were on bridging?



Was working with one of the Big 4's.

Thanks

Regards

Mohit


----------



## ankittanna

Regarding Documents to be submitted:

My wife's name is "Vinutha Govindaraju" and in some documents her name is "Vinutha G" and Some Documents her name is "Vinutha Govindaraju"(same as mentioned above). 

I need to prepare a same name affidavit. Could you please suggest what all things should be included in it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna

Regarding Documents Submission:

My wife has not changed her name after marriage. We have been married for 2 years. Is there a possible scrutiny expected?

We have a marriage certificate and invitation card as well. We don't have a joint account. We have transactions to support each other! Your comments appreciated.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ankittanna said:


> Regarding Documents Submission:
> 
> My wife has not changed her name after marriage. We have been married for 2 years. Is there a possible scrutiny expected?
> 
> We have a marriage certificate and invitation card as well. We don't have a joint account. We have transactions to support each other! Your comments appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Don't see how the lack of name change would invite more scrutiny. 

The length of your marriage is certainly not short to my unprofessional eyes, but you would definitely be better off uploading evidence behind just a marriage certificate and the wedding invitation card. 

There are four areas of evidence you can provide across social, financial, household, and commitment to demonstrate that you have entangled your affairs as a married couple.

Not having a joint account isn't fatal, if you have other means of showing how you have combined your affairs financially.


----------



## NB

ankittanna said:


> Regarding Documents Submission:
> 
> My wife has not changed her name after marriage. We have been married for 2 years. Is there a possible scrutiny expected?
> 
> We have a marriage certificate and invitation card as well. We don't have a joint account. We have transactions to support each other! Your comments appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


The evidence is quite weak
You should try to strengthen it
You should add each other as beneficiaries in insurance policies
You should also hold joint assets or rental agreements
Start collecting photos of your marriage and travels which you have done after marriage

Cheers


----------



## EAU2452

ankittanna said:


> Regarding Documents Submission:
> 
> My wife has not changed her name after marriage. We have been married for 2 years. Is there a possible scrutiny expected?
> 
> We have a marriage certificate and invitation card as well. We don't have a joint account. We have transactions to support each other! Your comments appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


My wife as well has not changed her name and we do not have joint bank account.

I submitted the below list of evidence and it worked out:
1- Marriage Certificate
2- Wedding photos
3- Photos from other trips with dates
4- flight tickets
5- joint airline membership
6- joint health insurance cards.

Best of luck!


----------



## NB

EAU2452 said:


> My wife as well has not changed her name and we do not have joint bank account.
> 
> I submitted the below list of evidence and it worked out:
> 1- Marriage Certificate
> 2- Wedding photos
> 3- Photos from other trips with dates
> 4- flight tickets
> 5- joint airline membership
> 6- joint health insurance cards.
> 
> Best of luck!


How long were you married when you applied ?

Cheers


----------



## EAU2452

NB said:


> How long were you married when you applied ?
> 
> Cheers


around 18 months


----------



## ankittanna

NB said:


> The evidence is quite weak
> 
> You should try to strengthen it
> 
> You should add each other as beneficiaries in insurance policies
> 
> You should also hold joint assets or rental agreements
> 
> Start collecting photos of your marriage and travels which you have done after marriage
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


How do we get option to submit these documents on the portal? Something like other files to upload? Or do we have to rely on CO contact and reply them in email.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ankittanna said:


> How do we get option to submit these documents on the portal? Something like other files to upload? Or do we have to rely on CO contact and reply them in email.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


You can upload documents voluntarily on the Immiaccount which ever you want 
There is a limit of 60 documents per applicant 
Documents once uploaded cannot be removed


Cheers


----------



## Mramsi

Bamf said:


> First of, did you apply to be assessed as an Engineering Technologist? Or was it recommended after reviewing your case? I’m asking because usually if they do not think your experience matches the occupation you’re seeking to be assessed as, they’d usually recommend one that fits your qualification and experience.
> Secondly, if you do decide to get another assessment, that’s fine. If it returns positive, since you’re yet to be invited, you can always update your EOI with the new occupation.


Thanks for the reply. I applied for professional engineer but they gave the outcome as technologist. But like you said EA reply also was the same. But it says in their portal that 4 years college study equals to professional engineer (unfortunately my assessor did not think so hence I got technologist). But Im thinking I will proceed with it since it does not make sense to keep waiting for their revised assessment (if its my bad luck it will still be technologist only)


----------



## Matrix01

Any 189 waiting from Nov 2018?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

Matrix01 said:


> Any 189 waiting from Nov 2018?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


I am waiting since 8th Jan 2018, are you waiting since Nov'18 without CO contact or did you had CO contact ?? What is your ANZSCO code ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

EAU2452 said:


> My wife as well has not changed her name and we do not have joint bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted the below list of evidence and it worked out:
> 
> 1- Marriage Certificate
> 
> 2- Wedding photos
> 
> 3- Photos from other trips with dates
> 
> 4- flight tickets
> 
> 5- joint airline membership
> 
> 6- joint health insurance cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck!


Did you got PR attaching all these documents for marriage??
I also give somewhat similar list of documents my wife name was not changed cause last name of both of us match before marriage:
1. Marriage Certificate
2. Joint property document
3. Joint Bank passbook with statement 6 months
4. Joint travel tickets
5. Marriage pictures, travel pictures, mentioning travel dates and place.
6. My passport showing spouse name appearing on it.

Please let me know if these are sufficient, as just now it clicked my mind I could have given Life insurance policies showing wife name in nominee ( as mentioned by NB , a valid document), Joint Medical policy.

Please let me know if you have received Grant with these documents only ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

I know many of us are in the same boat, frustrated sometimes, loose interest in everything beside thinking about this dream, all of us has invested efforts, time, money to reach upto this point. I would like to share one video ,please go through this , as might act as healer for many...
https://www.facebook.com/jerseydemic/videos/2152011791565143/?sfnsn=scwsppwa&funlid=bzyATf4eNc2a001K


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix01

From Dec 7th..Code 261313...Had couple of CO contact for overseas PCC latest in May .... nothing since then.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix01

abhiaus said:


> I am waiting since 8th Jan 2018, are you waiting since Nov'18 without CO contact or did you had CO contact ?? What is your ANZSCO code ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


From Dec 7th..Code 261313...Had couple of CO contact for overseas PCC latest in May .... nothing since then.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham916s

Im waiting from Nov 2018. 
Last co contact was in july for 815 for my spouse and submitted in July 2019.
Given the age im at right now and if they are going to further delay this 
I will be reaching 40 in 2021.
Secondly
All the medical/PCC/PTE everything will expire. how are they coming up with this Sort of Timelines.. Do they really think about these other factors?


----------



## Matrix01

gowtham916s said:


> Im waiting from Nov 2018.
> Last co contact was in july for 815 for my spouse and submitted in July 2019.
> Given the age im at right now and if they are going to further delay this
> I will be reaching 40 in 2021.
> Secondly
> All the medical/PCC/PTE everything will expire. how are they coming up with this Sort of Timelines.. Do they really think about these other factors?


Ya I can understand...I am worried about these too... Still hoping to get the grant before expiry and at least 3 months for IED

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham916s

Matrix01 said:


> Ya I can understand...I am worried about these too... Still hoping to get the grant before expiry and at least 3 months for IED
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


My Medicals got done in October 2018 and Indian PCC should be expired in Sept 2019.
FBI and Local state PCC of US will be expiring in another 3 months.
So certainly not sure what to expect from these guys.


----------



## Sid_846252

Requesting to all the seniors to advise on the below:
Is joint bank statement mandatory for spouse evidence
I have provided Notorized Mrg certificate, mrg pic, vacation pic and travel tickets till now i.e. under De Facto partner evidenxe section.
261313
Points: 75
Lodged: April 2 2019, No CO contact yet


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sid_846252 said:


> Requesting to all the seniors to advise on the below:
> Is joint bank statement mandatory for spouse evidence
> I have provided Notorized Mrg certificate, mrg pic, vacation pic and travel tickets till now i.e. under De Facto partner evidenxe section.
> 261313
> Points: 75
> Lodged: April 2 2019, No CO contact yet


We had about 48 documents as de facto partner evidence - our list is here, see part 2b: 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820

What else do you have to demonstrate your financial entanglement of your affairs? For example we have a joint account, but it is for regular savings, not for daily use. 

So we also submitted a detailed Excel Sheet and corresponding bank statements from myself and my partner to explain how we split our affairs financially (e.g. for everything from groceries to utility bills to travel) - amidst other things like joint insurance (medical / car), joint ownership of assets (vehicles / property), each other nominated as beneficiaries on our superannuation (retirement fund). 

A good document list by the MARA agent we used for this part of our visa is here:
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa/


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Does pcc and medical both expire after 1 year or only either of them ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Does pcc and medical both expire after 1 year or only either of them ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Both


----------



## wewake17

the Global Processing times for 189 has just been changed to 18 months to 33 months . this is nothing but a joke. Why invite if you cant process? Ridiculous.


----------



## vishwanath560

I have lodged visa on August-31 for 261313.

Claimed points for partner. 

For defacto partner what do I need submit. we do not have a joint account.

We have a property registeted on our names. I just submitted marriage certificate and passport where spouse name is updated with my wife's name. Even my kids passport has both of our names. Is tht sufficient or we need to upload more documents?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vishwanath560 said:


> I have lodged visa on August-31 for 261313.
> 
> Claimed points for partner.
> 
> For defacto partner what do I need submit. we do not have a joint account.
> 
> We have a property registeted on our names. I just submitted marriage certificate and passport where spouse name is updated with my wife's name. Even my kids passport has both of our names. Is tht sufficient or we need to upload more documents?


Ideally, more - you can jump down this rabbit hole:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...odge-grant-gang-2019-a-1141.html#post14974868

Btw if the partner you are including in your visa application is someone you are married to, you are not applying on the basis of a de facto relationship.


----------



## fugitive_4u

vishwanath560 said:


> I have lodged visa on August-31 for 261313.
> 
> Claimed points for partner.
> 
> For defacto partner what do I need submit. we do not have a joint account.
> 
> We have a property registeted on our names. I just submitted marriage certificate and passport where spouse name is updated with my wife's name. Even my kids passport has both of our names. Is tht sufficient or we need to upload more documents?


Marriage Certificate and your passport with wife's name and vice-versa is good enough evidence to prove your relationship.


----------



## rtsideofwrong

pareekmohit85 said:


> Life is stuck!!
> 
> No one wants to hire you on a bridging visa, now 18-33 months is killing.
> 
> So hopeless, had to leave a decent job because of the visa.
> 
> Can't we raise the concern anywhere.
> 
> 189 visa applied under 261311 on 22 Feb 2019 with 2 CO contacts.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mohit


Correct man now its showing 18 months to 33 months . I had 1 CO contact. Not sure if there is a way to expedite it.


----------



## EAU2452

abhiaus said:


> Did you got PR attaching all these documents for marriage??
> I also give somewhat similar list of documents my wife name was not changed cause last name of both of us match before marriage:
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Joint property document
> 3. Joint Bank passbook with statement 6 months
> 4. Joint travel tickets
> 5. Marriage pictures, travel pictures, mentioning travel dates and place.
> 6. My passport showing spouse name appearing on it.
> 
> Please let me know if these are sufficient, as just now it clicked my mind I could have given Life insurance policies showing wife name in nominee ( as mentioned by NB , a valid document), Joint Medical policy.
> 
> Please let me know if you have received Grant with these documents only ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yes I have got my grant. if you have further evidence that you did not upload, please upload them. Do not worry it will not delay your visa process.


----------



## EAU2452

wewake17 said:


> the Global Processing times for 189 has just been changed to 18 months to 33 months . this is nothing but a joke. Why invite if you cant process? Ridiculous.


Indeed it is frustrating, but it might be temporary till NOV changes; just maybe..


----------



## k2rulz

wewake17 said:


> the Global Processing times for 189 has just been changed to 18 months to 33 months . this is nothing but a joke. Why invite if you cant process? Ridiculous.


Wow, these people are heights, playing with people's lives. This is really disappointing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## clickshri

boomshine said:


> You are not alone, currently on the same boat as you. Application and medical lodged in Dec 2018, CO contacts in March and June respectively. Nothing since then.
> 
> Disheartening to see that there is zero movement in 189 visa at all when you have put everything in your life on hold for this PR.


---
On the same boat.. Lodged in Feb 2019.. CO Contact in June 2019.. Submitted all docs by end of Aug 2019.. now waiting for the Grant


----------



## clickshri

rtsideofwrong said:


> Thanks dear. Hope it happens within this year.


Yup.. now the Processing time changed to 18 to 33 months.
Positively waiting for the grant..


----------



## lord_ams

A 189 grant reported today on immitracker from November lodgment


----------



## Navathej

A direct grant reported on immitracker. 
Nov 24th lodge date. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## gowtham916s

My Lodge date is 27th Sept 2018.I received medical clearance for my spouse only in July 2019 and 815 Form uploaded in July 2019. Any idea how the processing time is being calculated from the date of lodgement or after medical clearance.


----------



## NB

gowtham916s said:


> My Lodge date is 27th Sept 2018.I received medical clearance for my spouse only in July 2019 and 815 Form uploaded in July 2019. Any idea how the processing time is being calculated from the date of lodgement or after medical clearance.


All this calculations are useful if you can really take some action
You will get the grant when the department is ready and there is nothing you can do about it
You can quote as many rules and timelines you want, it’s all useless

So just relax and wait for grant

Cheers


----------



## clickshri

lord_ams said:


> A 189 grant reported today on immitracker from November lodgment


how can we find that.. is that the myimmitracker site..?

can we rely on that..?


----------



## Navathej

clickshri said:


> how can we find that.. is that the myimmitracker site..?
> 
> 
> 
> can we rely on that..?




Yes, it is user data, by applicants like you and me and most of the cases reported there are members here in this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## fireblazerr

lord_ams said:


> A 189 grant reported today on immitracker from November lodgment


i dont get this inference. my lodgement date was in 2nd week of December and i got PR in june this year after two CO contacts. did things slow down drastically after that?


----------



## gowtham916s

Agree with you.. So it is magic and Logic .


----------



## clickshri

Yes it is very slow now in the recent past .. for almost in the past 2-3 months..


----------



## akkash

Hi everyone, 

I am expecting a CO Contact (whenever that may be, only God knows) because 

1. My medical expired 
2. Added my wife (newly wed) to my application so assuming they will ask for her medical and other documents (if I missed any).

The issue is that I have sent my passport to the embassy for reissue as it was expiring in a few months. If I get a medical invite again, what do I do? I won't be getting my passport for another 2-3 weeks atleast.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

akkash said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am expecting a CO Contact (whenever that may be, only God knows) because
> 
> 1. My medical expired
> 2. Added my wife (newly wed) to my application so assuming they will ask for her medical and other documents (if I missed any).
> 
> The issue is that I have sent my passport to the embassy for reissue as it was expiring in a few months. If I get a medical invite again, what do I do? I won't be getting my passport for another 2-3 weeks atleast.


Has your wife been added to your application successfully? If yes, you can try emailing [email protected] / [email protected] to request that a HAP ID be generated for your wife. 

Your wife will also need identity documents (e.g. birth certificate, passport etc.), meet the relevant character requirements (e.g. PCCs), and evidence of Functional English (if you don't want to pay the VAC2 of ~$5k). 

If you do get another RFI for fresh medical examinations while your passport is being renewed, you can always inform DHA that your current passport is with X embassy as your new passport is being processed, and that you will update your new passport details once you get it and then proceed with completing the medical examinations.

You would just have to make sure your new passport info is reflected in the HAP ID medical examination request letter.


----------



## akkash

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Has your wife been added to your application successfully? If yes, you can try emailing [email protected] / [email protected] to request that a HAP ID be generated for your wife.
> 
> Your wife will also need identity documents (e.g. birth certificate, passport etc.), meet the relevant character requirements (e.g. PCCs), and evidence of Functional English (if you don't want to pay the VAC2 of ~$5k).
> 
> If you do get another RFI for fresh medical examinations while your passport is being renewed, you can always inform DHA that your current passport is with X embassy as your new passport is being processed, and that you will update your new passport details once you get it and then proceed with completing the medical examinations.
> 
> You would just have to make sure your new passport info is reflected in the HAP ID medical examination request letter.



I have submitted the following documents for my wife:

1. Form 1436
2. Wife PCC (Overseas) + PCC (AFP) as she is an onshore student
3. Wedding/Relationship Pre-Mid-Post whotos 
4. Wife's Academic Transcripts (in Australia) which compensates for English proficiency
5. Wife's passport
6. Wife's form 80
7. Wife's Birth Certificate
8. Marriage Documents
9. Payment of around $2k for additional applicant

My agent did all this but did not suggest I email for HAP ID. Therefore, I assumed we will need to wait for the CO Contact. Should I proceed emailing them or let my agent do that?


----------



## akkash

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Has your wife been added to your application successfully? If yes, you can try emailing [email protected] / [email protected] to request that a HAP ID be generated for your wife.
> 
> Your wife will also need identity documents (e.g. birth certificate, passport etc.), meet the relevant character requirements (e.g. PCCs), and evidence of Functional English (if you don't want to pay the VAC2 of ~$5k).
> 
> If you do get another RFI for fresh medical examinations while your passport is being renewed, you can always inform DHA that your current passport is with X embassy as your new passport is being processed, and that you will update your new passport details once you get it and then proceed with completing the medical examinations.
> 
> You would just have to make sure your new passport info is reflected in the HAP ID medical examination request letter.


Also, no she hasn't been added to my application. I can't see her name anywhere.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

akkash said:


> I have submitted the following documents for my wife:
> 
> 1. Form 1436
> 2. Wife PCC (Overseas) + PCC (AFP) as she is an onshore student
> 3. Wedding/Relationship Pre-Mid-Post whotos
> 4. Wife's Academic Transcripts (in Australia) which compensates for English proficiency
> 5. Wife's passport
> 6. Wife's form 80
> 7. Wife's Birth Certificate
> 8. Marriage Documents
> 9. Payment of around $2k for additional applicant
> 
> My agent did all this but did not suggest I email for HAP ID. Therefore, I assumed we will need to wait for the CO Contact. Should I proceed emailing them or let my agent do that?


You can wait for the CO contact, but I doubt it would harm your application to try as some applicants have had varied success doing so. If your agent is the authorised contact - then you might have to go through them - just politely suggest they try shooting through an email I guess?

We did have a lot more evidence to show we were in a genuine and continuing relationship though - here is what we uploaded in case there is some easy to get evidence you thought would be useful too (2b section):
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820


----------



## akkash

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can wait for the CO contact, but I doubt it would harm your application to try as some applicants have had varied success doing so. If your agent is the authorised contact - then you might have to go through them - just politely suggest they try shooting through an email I guess?
> 
> We did have a lot more evidence to show we were in a genuine and continuing relationship though - here is what we uploaded in case there is some easy to get evidence you thought would be useful too (2b section):
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820


Thank you @PrettyIsotonic for the valuable advice. The apartment is on a joint lease but all utilities and internet are on my name. I will try uploading more proof soon and as for the agent, I will go and see him today. Thanks again. Hope DHA gets back to picking up 189 files soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

akkash said:


> Thank you @PrettyIsotonic for the valuable advice. The apartment is on a joint lease but all utilities and internet are on my name. I will try uploading more proof soon and as for the agent, I will go and see him today. Thanks again. Hope DHA gets back to picking up 189 files soon.


No worries at all mate, and even if 189 is increasingly taking longer, with your wife added via Form 1436 it will likely be faster than if you had gone the partner visa route after getting your PR - hopefully that is a silver lining!


----------



## TVS2Aus

Yes, that's correct. Some did inform me that their friend received the grant.


----------



## deepak4388

I checked with my consultant too and was informed that 189 grants are being received but not at the same pace as for 190


----------



## vijgin

Hi All,
My 189 application is under Further assessment from July 2019 after submitting the documents for ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer. Does anyone know how more months/days i need to wait? Is there a way to expedite the process?


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> Hi All,
> My 189 application is under Further assessment from July 2019 after submitting the documents for ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer. Does anyone know how more months/days i need to wait? Is there a way to expedite the process?


At least you got lucky for us status also never changed.

What is your lodgement. My job code is same.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

saurabhpluto said:


> At least you got lucky for us status also never changed.
> 
> What is your lodgement. My job code is same.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


My Lodgement Date : 21-Feb-2019. CO Contact 01-July-2019 and document submitted on 13-July-2019.Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby details along with passport and birth certificate.
When i checked in Immtrack, i can see most of the people got grant in the similar Lodgement dates.


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> My Lodgement Date : 21-Feb-2019. CO Contact 01-July-2019 and document submitted on 13-July-2019.Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby details along with passport and birth certificate.
> 
> When i checked in Immtrack, i can see most of the people got grant in the similar Lodgement dates.


You seem to be lucky. My lodgement is 28th feb haven't heard anything from co yet.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Hi All,
> My 189 application is under Further assessment from July 2019 after submitting the documents for ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer. Does anyone know how more months/days i need to wait? Is there a way to expedite the process?


You may have to wait 18-33 months
How you can expedite- Pray very hard

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

saurabhpluto said:


> You seem to be lucky. My lodgement is 28th feb haven't heard anything from co yet.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


You are from offshore or Onshore? In most cases if there is no reply for a long period then it might be a direct grant. Hope you get the same way.. All the Very Best.


----------



## pareekmohit85

vijgin said:


> My Lodgement Date : 21-Feb-2019. CO Contact 01-July-2019 and document submitted on 13-July-2019.Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby details along with passport and birth certificate.
> When i checked in Immtrack, i can see most of the people got grant in the similar Lodgement dates.



I am still waiting 

Lodg. Date - 21 Feb 2019
ANZCO - 261311
CO contact - 22 July

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> You are from offshore or Onshore? In most cases if there is no reply for a long period then it might be a direct grant. Hope you get the same way.. All the Very Best.


Offshore

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> You are from offshore or Onshore? In most cases if there is no reply for a long period then it might be a direct grant. Hope you get the same way.. All the Very Best.


It couldn't be a direct grant as I have notified them of new born in Aug 2019. But they have not added him to the application yet.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

saurabhpluto said:


> It couldn't be a direct grant as I have notified them of new born in Aug 2019. But they have not added him to the application yet.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


hmmm .. same case here...


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> hmmm .. same case here...


You at least have one co contact. I have none. Not sure they will consider fresh applications which they have not picked up yet.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

No movement for 189, worst yet to come or things to improve ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## saurabhpluto

eramitsingh1985 said:


> No movement for 189, worst yet to come or things to improve ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


After 16 nov it would be worse because 491 will come into picture.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak4388

Yes.. Not sure whats planned for 189..


----------



## Sak1211

vijgin said:


> My Lodgement Date : 21-Feb-2019. CO Contact 01-July-2019 and document submitted on 13-July-2019.Change of Circumstances updated on 04-Sep-2019 for adding a new born baby details along with passport and birth certificate.
> When i checked in Immtrack, i can see most of the people got grant in the similar Lodgement dates.


Hi, I am also on the same boat, have you completed the medical test of your new born?

I have completed the same in Sept itself and still waiting for visa Grant.


----------



## wewake17

Things started slowing down from June / July onwards. Many who have been asked for more documents and submitted by July / August are stuck like this.

Also if you notice, the latest invitation round has not been updated in 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

The last update is of September 11 invites. This tells me they have not invited any 189/489s in the month of October due to changes coming on 16th November. 
Fingers crossed, we can only hope things to start moving after 16th November. 

By then they would have cleared many 190s. 

Note, all the above is only predictions and nothing is confirmed.


----------



## saurabhpluto

wewake17 said:


> Things started slowing down from June / July onwards. Many who have been asked for more documents and submitted by July / August are stuck like this.
> 
> Also if you notice, the latest invitation round has not been updated in
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> The last update is of September 11 invites. This tells me they have not invited any 189/489s in the month of October due to changes coming on 16th November.
> Fingers crossed, we can only hope things to start moving after 16th November.
> 
> By then they would have cleared many 190s.
> 
> Note, all the above is only predictions and nothing is confirmed.


Post 16 nov the below is the order of preference

491 then 190 then 189

Things will remain as is with 189

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## wewake17

That's bad news for 189 applicants. 

Does anyone know if anybody has withdrawn the 189 application and taken refund??


----------



## Bamf

It takes a while for them to update the site. But they held a draw for October as scheduled. Invited numbers went up this time.


----------



## OP2

wewake17 said:


> Things started slowing down from June / July onwards. Many who have been asked for more documents and submitted by July / August are stuck like this.
> 
> Also if you notice, the latest invitation round has not been updated in
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> The last update is of September 11 invites. This tells me they have not invited any 189/489s in the month of October due to changes coming on 16th November.
> Fingers crossed, we can only hope things to start moving after 16th November.
> 
> By then they would have cleared many 190s.
> 
> Note, all the above is only predictions and nothing is confirmed.


Nope , they did invite about 1000-1500 folks for the 189 program in October . Please wait for a few more days the site will be updated with the October numbers


----------



## vijgin

Sak1211 said:


> Hi, I am also on the same boat, have you completed the medical test of your new born?
> 
> I have completed the same in Sept itself and still waiting for visa Grant.


Hi,
I did not complete the Medical test for new born, since there is no HAP id. I am waiting for the CO to add the new born to the application then only i can go for Medicals. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I did not complete the Medical test for new born, since there is no HAP id. I am waiting for the CO to add the new born to the application then only i can go for Medicals. Is my understanding correct?


That’s correct
Even after the baby is added, you will not be able to generate the hap id yourself
You will have to again wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d also

I hope you have uploaded the baby birth certificate and passport 

Cheers


----------



## cnflwy

Hi Guys,

Need some advice here.

I have got invited for 189 and 190 NSW.

However due to the long processing time for 189- which is 18-33 months, compared to 7-9 months. Was wondering if any 189's been granted so far and what was your lodge date?
I'm actually based in Melbourne at the moment. I actually don't care if I have to move to NSW indeed. I just need this permanent residency to be sorted out already and being granted.

Would you take the 190 NSW and drop the 189? or wait for 1.5-3 years instead? 

Hope i can get some clarity out here.

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

cnflwy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> 
> I have got invited for 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> However due to the long processing time for 189- which is 18-33 months, compared to 7-9 months. Was wondering if any 189's been granted so far and what was your lodge date?
> I'm actually based in Melbourne at the moment. I actually don't care if I have to move to NSW indeed. I just need this permanent residency to be sorted out already and being granted.
> 
> Would you take the 190 NSW and drop the 189? or wait for 1.5-3 years instead?
> 
> Hope i can get some clarity out here.
> 
> Cheers


Any day go for 190. No doubts here.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy

saurabhpluto said:


> Any day go for 190. No doubts here.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## pareekmohit85

cnflwy said:


> Thank you.



Any migration agent who can give a brief about 189 grants please.

Lodged 21 Feb 2019 with a CO contact and employment verification through company.

please help


----------



## NB

cnflwy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> 
> I have got invited for 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> However due to the long processing time for 189- which is 18-33 months, compared to 7-9 months. Was wondering if any 189's been granted so far and what was your lodge date?
> I'm actually based in Melbourne at the moment. I actually don't care if I have to move to NSW indeed. I just need this permanent residency to be sorted out already and being granted.
> 
> Would you take the 190 NSW and drop the 189? or wait for 1.5-3 years instead?
> 
> Hope i can get some clarity out here.
> 
> Cheers


Your 190 final invite has already expired
You are now left with only the 189 invite

Cheers


----------



## cnflwy

NB said:


> Your 190 final invite has already expired
> You are now left with only the 189 invite
> 
> Cheers


No it's not. It expires next week. the 5th of November.

I did pay for the pre invite and got the ITA.

I think my signature is wrong. haha I'll edit it now.


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Even after the baby is added, you will not be able to generate the hap id yourself
> You will have to again wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d also
> 
> I hope you have uploaded the baby birth certificate and passport
> 
> Cheers


Yes, birth certificate and passport for the new born baby were uploaded under Spouse details.


----------



## NB

cnflwy said:


> No it's not. It expires next week. the 5th of November.
> 
> I did pay for the pre invite and got the ITA.
> 
> I think my signature is wrong. haha I'll edit it now.


In that case if you are ready to relocate to nsw after grant, then only opt for 190

Think carefully and decide
Relocation is not easy and it’s easier said then done

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> In that case if you are ready to relocate to nsw after grant, then only opt for 190
> 
> 
> 
> Think carefully and decide
> 
> Relocation is not easy and it’s easier said then done
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Relocating is easier than waiting endlessly to the moon for 189

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

cnflwy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> 
> I have got invited for 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> However due to the long processing time for 189- which is 18-33 months, compared to 7-9 months. Was wondering if any 189's been granted so far and what was your lodge date?
> I'm actually based in Melbourne at the moment. I actually don't care if I have to move to NSW indeed. I just need this permanent residency to be sorted out already and being granted.
> 
> Would you take the 190 NSW and drop the 189? or wait for 1.5-3 years instead?
> 
> Hope i can get some clarity out here.
> 
> Cheers


If you are already in Melbourne why apply for 190? You will get a bridging visa with 189 and you can live your life as you are living right now


----------



## pareekmohit85

cnflwy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> 
> I have got invited for 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> However due to the long processing time for 189- which is 18-33 months, compared to 7-9 months. Was wondering if any 189's been granted so far and what was your lodge date?
> I'm actually based in Melbourne at the moment. I actually don't care if I have to move to NSW indeed. I just need this permanent residency to be sorted out already and being granted.
> 
> Would you take the 190 NSW and drop the 189? or wait for 1.5-3 years instead?
> 
> Hope i can get some clarity out here.
> 
> Cheers


If i was in your position, i will pick 190 for sure, instead of the stress and holding the life for 3 years, you will have more opportunities once you are a PR. Once the new visa's will kick in 189 will drop to the bottom, also with the bridging visa not every business would like you, i believe go for 190.

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

cnflwy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice here.
> 
> I have got invited for 189 and 190 NSW.
> 
> However due to the long processing time for 189- which is 18-33 months, compared to 7-9 months. Was wondering if any 189's been granted so far and what was your lodge date?
> I'm actually based in Melbourne at the moment. I actually don't care if I have to move to NSW indeed. I just need this permanent residency to be sorted out already and being granted.
> 
> Would you take the 190 NSW and drop the 189? or wait for 1.5-3 years instead?
> 
> Hope i can get some clarity out here.
> 
> Cheers


The global processing time is just for the previous month - not the average processing time - they can vary widely from month to month as DHA resources are being moved around.

For me the decision would depend on how settled I am (e.g. job / house / partner / kids) in X city, and the cost of having to potentially move to NSW. 

As others have said, you get a BVA anyway once your PR visa is lodged assuming you are on another substantive visa onshore - which lets you work anywhere in Australia - but it really is a personal choice. 

It is one of the best conundrums to find oneself in the situation you have found yourself in - if you have the cash lying around you could lodge both and take whatever comes first


----------



## saurabhpluto

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The global processing time is just for the previous month - not the average processing time - they can vary widely from month to month as DHA resources are being moved around.
> 
> 
> 
> For me the decision would depend on how settled I am (e.g. job / house / partner / kids) in X city, and the cost of having to potentially move to NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> As others have said, you get a BVA anyway once your PR visa is lodged assuming you are on another substantive visa onshore - which lets you work anywhere in Australia - but it really is a personal choice.
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the best conundrums to find oneself in the situation you have found yourself in - if you have the cash lying around you could lodge both and take whatever comes first


Whatever the case may be. Dha has not picked any new applications in 189 from 26th Feb since June mid

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak4388

Opt for 190. No chances of 189 being granted atleast until 1 year. Do not waste time and money on 189 anymore.


----------



## cnflwy

deepak4388 said:


> Opt for 190. No chances of 189 being granted atleast until 1 year. Do not waste time and money on 189 anymore.


Thank you everyone for your insights.

That's right waiting for 18-33 months is just ridiculous. I want to actually start buying a house, and doing some investments, but no banks are actually giving a loan to someone on bridging. Plus, relocating doesnt really matter to me at this stage. I'm already working in a company that has branches in every states. 

Thanks for the insights. I might just lodge the 190 from here. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I did not complete the Medical test for new born, since there is no HAP id. I am waiting for the CO to add the new born to the application then only i can go for Medicals. Is my understanding correct?


Congrats on the new bub!

In case you haven't given this a go already, it may be worth emailing [email protected] / [email protected] - to request that they add your newborn to your application and to generate a HAP ID.

Some applicants had reasonable success doing the above, but haven't heard anything from people recently - do update if you get a +ve/-ve response


----------



## winterapril

cnflwy said:


> Thank you everyone for your insights.
> 
> That's right waiting for 18-33 months is just ridiculous. I want to actually start buying a house, and doing some investments, but no banks are actually giving a loan to someone on bridging. Plus, relocating doesnt really matter to me at this stage. I'm already working in a company that has branches in every states.
> 
> Thanks for the insights. I might just lodge the 190 from here.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Apply for 190. I see that you have been already in Aus for 3 years. So, 1 year after getting your 190, apply for citizenship. You would already be a citizen by the time you get your 189.


----------



## cnflwy

winterapril said:


> Apply for 190. I see that you have been already in Aus for 3 years. So, 1 year after getting your 190, apply for citizenship. You would already be a citizen by the time you get your 189.


That was exactly my thoughts too. Correct, i've been here for 10.5 years.. I'm so sick of the ever changing laws.


----------



## OP2

cnflwy said:


> deepak4388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opt for 190. No chances of 189 being granted atleast until 1 year. Do not waste time and money on 189 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your insights.
> 
> That's right waiting for 18-33 months is just ridiculous. I want to actually start buying a house, and doing some investments, but no banks are actually giving a loan to someone on bridging. Plus, relocating doesnt really matter to me at this stage. I'm already working in a company that has branches in every states.
> 
> Thanks for the insights. I might just lodge the 190 from here.
> 
> Good luck to everyone
Click to expand...

I had the same question as the others, why not go for the 189 and apply for a bridging visa ? That way you can stay till the outcome is done (as good as you are a resident ) , plus you don't have to move to a different state


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Even after the baby is added, you will not be able to generate the hap id yourself
> You will have to again wait for the CO to generate the hap I’d also
> 
> I hope you have uploaded the baby birth certificate and passport
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
I just now received 457 Visa for my New born Baby since i am already in Sydney. Do i need to upload the 457 New born baby Visa to the application?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I just now received 457 Visa for my New born Baby since i am already in Sydney. Do i need to upload the 457 New born baby Visa to the application?


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and inform the co of the 457 grant for the baby
You can upload the printout of the grant also under the baby documents 

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and inform the co of the 457 grant for the baby
> You can upload the printout of the grant also under the baby documents
> 
> Cheers


I have uploaded all the baby documents under my Spouse application and i need to follow the same steps correct? Change of circumstances under the Spouse application and add the new born 457 Visa Grant under the spouse application. Correct?


----------



## NB

vijgin said:


> I have uploaded all the baby documents under my Spouse application and i need to follow the same steps correct? Change of circumstances under the Spouse application and add the new born 457 Visa Grant under the spouse application. Correct?


If the baby has still not been added to your 189, then that’s the way to go
I presumed that the baby has been added 

Cheers


----------



## shivenkhajuria

Hi Experts,

I received ITA in March 2019 round and submitted my Visa application on 31st March 2019. When can I expect PR grant??? It’s almost 7 months now (oct also about to end).Please guide on this..

Regards,
Shiven


----------



## shivenkhajuria

ITA for 189 visa type


----------



## NB

shivenkhajuria said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I received ITA in March 2019 round and submitted my Visa application on 31st March 2019. When can I expect PR grant??? It’s almost 7 months now (oct also about to end).Please guide on this..
> 
> Regards,
> Shiven


There is a severe delay in 189 processing 
Currently it’s between 18-33 months

You have a long wait ahead if you and there is nothing you an do to expedite the process 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## shivenkhajuria

I understand the maximum processing has just increased to 18-33 months. But I believe it will have a major impact on new applicants for 189 visa type as compared to the old applicants who lodged their visa application in March 2019. What do you guys think? Can I get the grant by the end of this year 2019 or early Jan next year? Because my visa lodging time will reach 11 months by then.

Please comment on this?


----------



## deepak4388

Nobody can comment on this. Grant will be received if visa processing starts. And that does not seem to be happening in near future.


----------



## Sak1211

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I did not complete the Medical test for new born, since there is no HAP id. I am waiting for the CO to add the new born to the application then only i can go for Medicals. Is my understanding correct?


I suggest writing a email to CO and request for the HAP ID. Same way I did earlier. Hope this will help!


----------



## lord_ams

What is annoying is that they decided to delay 189 (without prior notice) and for applicants who paid and are waiting, this should be applied to new applicants who know their options and processing times prior to applying so they know what to expect and are okay with waiting this long. If I knew this would happen maybe I would have taken a different direction or applied to different visa.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> I suggest writing a email to CO and request for the HAP ID. Same way I did earlier. Hope this will help!


Can we do that?

I wrote to [email protected] to generate hap id. Is this a correct process?

Shouldn't we wait for CO to add baby and give us a hap id.

I mean tomorrow CO shouldn't say that as per the process we can't reach our to [email protected] directly instead co adds baby and creates hap id.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy17

Just wondering the current 189 processing times of 18-33 months, include EOI submission+ Invite + Visa processing time?. Or just the Visa Processing time?
Given the current timelines for Invite (roughly 7-9 months), is this could be the case? Or i am reading too much into this? Any thoughts?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> I suggest writing a email to CO and request for the HAP ID. Same way I did earlier. Hope this will help!


Got attached response frm [email protected]










Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

maddy17 said:


> Just wondering the current 189 processing times of 18-33 months, include EOI submission+ Invite + Visa processing time?. Or just the Visa Processing time?
> 
> Given the current timelines for Invite (roughly 7-9 months), is this could be the case? Or i am reading too much into this? Any thoughts?


Wait times are post lodgement. It cannot be invite wait by any farsighted logic.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> Got attached response frm [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


you can try to send email to below ID as well. 

[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected]


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> you can try to send email to below ID as well.
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected],
> 
> [email protected],
> 
> [email protected]


Sent to all three. Got an automated useless response.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> Sent to all three. Got an automated useless response.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


I also received the automated email but very next day I got my Hap ID as well. hopefully you will also get the same soon.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> I also received the automated email but very next day I got my Hap ID as well. hopefully you will also get the same soon.


You sent them email without a co contact or with co contact?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> You sent them email without a co contact or with co contact?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


didnt get it I am afriad.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> didnt get it I am afriad.


I am asking whether you had a co contact before sending them email or you sent an email directly without having co contact before.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravirockz

Hi All,

I have got my Kid's new passport as it was expired, I need to update the details in my immi account, could you please let me know what is the best way to do it.

Thanks


----------



## NB

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my Kid's new passport as it was expired, I need to update the details in my immi account, could you please let me know what is the best way to do it.
> 
> Thanks


At what stage of the process are you ?

Cheers


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> I am asking whether you had a co contact before sending them email or you sent an email directly without having co contact before.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Its me who 1st contacted CO to add the newborn as part of the application. once its added to the account. I sent another email to CO to generate the HAP-ID for me.

if you can trace back to this thread.. around 1105 page I raised the similar question and multiple people suggested me to contact CO via email. it helped me so suggesting the same to expedite your request.

I am following actively this thread from past few months and I can say case with new one is not limited to few.. multiple people waiting for visa to be granted after they added the new born.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> Its me who 1st contacted CO to add the newborn as part of the application. once its added to the account. I sent another email to CO to generate the HAP-ID for me.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can trace back to this thread.. around 1105 page I raised the similar question and multiple people suggested me to contact CO via email. it helped me so suggesting the same to expedite your request.
> 
> 
> 
> I am following actively this thread from past few months and I can say case with new one is not limited to few.. multiple people waiting for visa to be granted after they added the new born.


Did few days back
Haven't heard back from them

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> Its me who 1st contacted CO to add the newborn as part of the application. once its added to the account. I sent another email to CO to generate the HAP-ID for me.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can trace back to this thread.. around 1105 page I raised the similar question and multiple people suggested me to contact CO via email. it helped me so suggesting the same to expedite your request.
> 
> 
> 
> I am following actively this thread from past few months and I can say case with new one is not limited to few.. multiple people waiting for visa to be granted after they added the new born.


After how many days you got the revert from them
What details you shared to them on your application like TRN number or anything else
When did you raise it i mean which date? Wanted to ask this aa currently 189 is of least priority to dha

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> After how many days you got the revert from them
> What details you shared to them on your application like TRN number or anything else
> When did you raise it i mean which date? Wanted to ask this aa currently 189 is of least priority to dha
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


surprisingly I received the HAP ID very next day. below detail i shared

Son Name: 
Place of Birth: 
Citizenship: 
Date of Birth: 

Client Name: 
Date of birth: 
Date of visa application: 
Application ID: 
Transaction Reference number (TRN) : 
File number:


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> surprisingly I received the HAP ID very next day. below detail i shared
> 
> 
> 
> Son Name:
> 
> Place of Birth:
> 
> Citizenship:
> 
> Date of Birth:
> 
> 
> 
> Client Name:
> 
> Date of birth:
> 
> Date of visa application:
> 
> Application ID:
> 
> Transaction Reference number (TRN) :
> 
> File number:


Probably because that time 189 was of importance to them. Now it is not.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtrivedi2112

Hi Guys,

I have a situation. I have a lodged 189 in March and it seems now it will take some time.

My 485 will expire on 19 jan and then bridging visa A will be active.

I want to travel overseas on 19 dec to 26 jan. I know I need bridging visa B but if I apply do you know if I will be granted BVB directly in few days or they will take time.

Also will there be any problem as I am on 485 and BVA will be active after 19 jan.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## maddy17

I am in more or less similar situation. My 457 expires April 2021, i lodged my 189 mid-April. 
Do you guys think i can travel overseas this January? I think i can without a hassle as still my 457 is valid. Just checking in case.


----------



## NB

Dtrivedi2112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a situation. I have a lodged 189 in March and it seems now it will take some time.
> 
> My 485 will expire on 19 jan and then bridging visa A will be active.
> 
> I want to travel overseas on 19 dec to 26 jan. I know I need bridging visa B but if I apply do you know if I will be granted BVB directly in few days or they will take time.
> 
> Also will there be any problem as I am on 485 and BVA will be active after 19 jan.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


It is usually granted in 1 day but keep at least a month in hand
It does not matter if the BVA has not been activated 
The moment you leave Australia, your 485 will stand cancelled but you can return on the BVB and live in Australia till your 189 is finalised 
BVB will have travel rights date, so make sure you return to Australia before that date

Cheers


----------



## NB

maddy17 said:


> I am in more or less similar situation. My 457 expires April 2021, i lodged my 189 mid-April.
> Do you guys think i can travel overseas this January? I think i can without a hassle as still my 457 is valid. Just checking in case.


Yes you can
You don’t need a a bridging visa b as you will return long before your 457 expires

Cheers


----------



## ravirockz

Hi NB,

I got 189 invite in JAN 2019 and have submitted the documents and lodged the application in FEB 2019, I am waiting for my Grant from then.

Could you please let me know how to upload my Kid new passport details.

Thanks


----------



## NB

ravirockz said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got 189 invite in JAN 2019 and have submitted the documents and lodged the application in FEB 2019, I am waiting for my Grant from then.
> 
> Could you please let me know how to upload my Kid new passport details.
> 
> Thanks


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new passport details
Upload a scan copy of the new passport under the child’s documents section also

Cheers


----------



## vijgin

Sak1211 said:


> I suggest writing a email to CO and request for the HAP ID. Same way I did earlier. Hope this will help!


I already sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] and got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected]. There is only automated email i received from [email protected]. Still my New born baby details are not added. Any suggestion?


----------



## vijgin

NB said:


> If the baby has still not been added to your 189, then that’s the way to go
> I presumed that the baby has been added
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
The new born baby is still not added in the application.


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> I already sent email to [email protected] and [email protected] and got reply stating that the details has been escalated to the appropriate area of action from [email protected]. There is only automated email i received from [email protected]. Still my New born baby details are not added. Any suggestion?


Have same issue. No revert only automated email

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lord_ams

October results are out, 1,500 were invited for 189 visa. Hope this means it will be picked up again soon.

Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## Patrickbatman01

Why DOHA's results never show non-pro rata cut off points? What do you guys think is the cutoff for 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) ?


----------



## saurabhpluto

lord_ams said:


> October results are out, 1,500 were invited for 189 visa. Hope this means it will be picked up again soon.
> 
> Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Not sure why they are inviting so many when they are unable to process old lodged applications

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davindersingh131285

hi I am also electrical engineer

with 70 points lodged in november 28 waiting for grant

plz call me 9876666093


----------



## rahulpop1

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Why DOHA's results never show non-pro rata cut off points? What do you guys think is the cutoff for 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) ?




It’s there on their website:
Cut off at 80 points doe 04/06/2019 8:33pm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

maddy17 said:


> I am in more or less similar situation. My 457 expires April 2021, i lodged my 189 mid-April.
> 
> Do you guys think i can travel overseas this January? I think i can without a hassle as still my 457 is valid. Just checking in case.




There shouldn’t be any problem I think in your case.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

saurabhpluto said:


> Not sure why they are inviting so many when they are unable to process old lodged applications
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Over 50% of EOI at 85 are fake EOI in this month

They have only invited 2700 for this FY 
Last year at this stage they had invited more than 6000

Just because you have lodged your visa does not mean they should stop inviting people


----------



## NB

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Over 50% of EOI at 85 are fake EOI in this month
> 
> They have only invited 2700 for this FY
> Last year at this stage they had invited more than 6000
> 
> Just because you have lodged your visa does not mean they should stop inviting people


As soon as someone has entered a room he says that it is now overcrowded and wants to shut the doors behind him


This is human nature

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Over 50% of EOI at 85 are fake EOI in this month
> 
> 
> 
> They have only invited 2700 for this FY
> 
> Last year at this stage they had invited more than 6000
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you have lodged your visa does not mean they should stop inviting people


Boss i am not asking they should stop inviting. I am saying when they are unable to profess old applications i am not sure what is the significance of inviting new people.

Infact it is time waste of new people to invite because they can look for other options for visa such as 190. In 189 dha shouldn't mislead new applicants is what i intend to say

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Over 50% of EOI at 85 are fake EOI in this month
> 
> 
> 
> They have only invited 2700 for this FY
> 
> Last year at this stage they had invited more than 6000
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you have lodged your visa does not mean they should stop inviting people


If you want to waste your time i wont stop you. If you have 18-33 months be happy to lodge lol

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks

saurabhpluto said:


> Not sure why they are inviting so many when they are unable to process old lodged applications
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk





GandalfandBilbo said:


> Over 50% of EOI at 85 are fake EOI in this month
> 
> 
> 
> They have only invited 2700 for this FY
> 
> Last year at this stage they had invited more than 6000
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you have lodged your visa does not mean they should stop inviting people





NB said:


> As soon as someone has entered a room he says that it is now overcrowded and wants to shut the doors behind him
> 
> 
> This is human nature
> 
> Cheers





saurabhpluto said:


> If you want to waste your time i wont stop you. If you have 18-33 months be happy to lodge lol
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


You can as well withdraw your application my friend


----------



## pareekmohit85

Relax guys,

Wait for the right time.

All is well.

Kind regards


----------



## saurabhpluto

shabaranks said:


> You can as well withdraw your application my friend


Haha. Good one..actually have already waited for 9 months. Had it been i was new only i wpuld have definitely done that.

You are comparing apples with oranges 

For people waiting for invites both 189 and 190 are plain vanilla. Had I been a new applicant i would definitely have gone for 190 and not go for a fool theory of waiting in 189.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saurabhpluto said:


> Haha. Good one..actually have already waited for 9 months. Had it been i was new only i wpuld have definitely done that.
> 
> You are comparing apples with oranges
> 
> For people waiting for invites both 189 and 190 are plain vanilla. Had I been a new applicant i would definitely have gone for 190 and not go for a fool theory of waiting in 189.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Relax my friend, the global processing time is just for the past month (not an average processing time), so clearly DHA is moving resources around in anticipation of the new regional visas like 491 - likely by clearing a boatload of 489 visas in the pipeline.

A few months ago 189 was going at an incredible pace, and the 190 global processing time was "more than 12 months" for a few months, but it has clearly come back down again. 

Be happy you are in the system


----------



## saurabhpluto

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Relax my friend, the global processing time is just for the past month (not an average processing time), so clearly DHA is moving resources around in anticipation of the new regional visas like 491 - likely by clearing a boatload of 489 visas in the pipeline.
> 
> A few months ago 189 was going at an incredible pace, and the 190 global processing time was "more than 12 months" for a few months, but it has clearly come back down again.
> 
> Be happy you are in the system


There is one news article of grants in 2016. Where dha made its stance clear and said that we won't grant visas further. 

It is still unclear what they will do with 189 as they have not picked up any new cases since june 2019. 189 is stuck at 26th Feb 2019 since June 2019.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

saurabhpluto said:


> There is one news article of grants in 2016. Where dha made its stance clear and said that we won't grant visas further.
> 
> It is still unclear what they will do with 189 as they have not picked up any new cases since june 2019. 189 is stuck at 26th Feb 2019 since June 2019.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Let's be thankful that they haven't capped and ceased 189, and that is is still fairly high up on the visa processing priority hierarchy, unlike Priority Group 5 where a few people were waiting 6-10 years:

https://insidestory.org.au/living-at-the-wrong-end-of-the-queue/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/764806566939293/


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

saurabhpluto said:


> If you want to waste your time i wont stop you. If you have 18-33 months be happy to lodge lol
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


The thing is, I am onshore and I am single, so if I get invited I get a bridging visa which lets me live in Aus until my grant and I dont know if you know this but onshore singles get grants faster due there being less overhead and less complications of Jobs, couples, children etc.

You apply with 2 or more people you will get late grants, because they have to verify 3 people instead of just 1


----------



## rahulpop1

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The thing is, I am onshore and I am single, so if I get invited I get a bridging visa which lets me live in Aus until my grant and I dont know if you know this but onshore singles get grants faster due there being less overhead and less complications of Jobs, couples, children etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You apply with 2 or more people you will get late grants, because they have to verify 3 people instead of just 1


That's a new perspective towards processing. 
I respectfully don't think that's the case though. Yeah for family it might take a little longer for verifications but not significantly higher is what I think. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

rahulpop1 said:


> That's a new perspective towards processing.
> I respectfully don't think that's the case though. Yeah for family it might take a little longer for verifications but not significantly higher is what I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have soo many friends here in Aus who have got their PR grants within 3 months if all documents are uploaded within 20 days of making the payment. This is not something new, all of those were single, and I know couples who have not grant 9 months in.


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I have soo many friends here in Aus who have got their PR grants within 3 months if all documents are uploaded within 20 days of making the payment. This is not something new, all of those were single, and I know couples who have not grant 9 months in.


Don't agree to this.

What about people who are not claiming partner points. They are more or less like single applicants only.

The whole logic is flawed.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## etadaking

saurabhpluto said:


> Don't agree to this.
> 
> What about people who are not claiming partner points. They are more or less like single applicants only.
> 
> The whole logic is flawed.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Even though you don't claim partner points, you still have to go through Relationship check, which might take more effort than singles.
Also, many Onshore singles take PY and NAATI to make up no job experience. Hence, it would save much time for CO to check those instead of the Employment Verification process, which I would say take most of the processing time.


----------



## NB

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The thing is, I am onshore and I am single, so if I get invited I get a bridging visa which lets me live in Aus until my grant and I dont know if you know this but onshore singles get grants faster due there being less overhead and less complications of Jobs, couples, children etc.
> 
> You apply with 2 or more people you will get late grants, because they have to verify 3 people instead of just 1


No harm in being optimistic and looking through a rose coloured glass

I am sure you will beat me and set the record for the fastest grant on the forum
As although I was also onshore, but I was not single 

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

saurabhpluto said:


> Don't agree to this.
> 
> What about people who are not claiming partner points. They are more or less like single applicants only.
> 
> The whole logic is flawed.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Does not matter if you agree to this or not.

You have to understand how they process a 189 application, The CO is top level contact he/she does not do all verification checks, they send it down to different departments, example: Employee Verifications, Police Checks, Documents Check, medical checks etc. When they find something missing, they inform the CO, CO will take their sweet time and contact you, you upload documents, then CO will again take their sweet time to send the document back to the relevant department, the only way to get a fast grant is to avoid CO contact for both couples and singles. In case of Couples there are obviously more checks to conduct, with a kid it increases more, for single without CO contact means all departments gave their all clear on the candidate and now CO calculates points. 

Long story short: to ensure fast grants Avoid CO contact by uploading everything, because as soon as you get a co contact you are again at the bottom queue as your application is stopped.

Now please tell me how my logic is flawed?


----------



## Navathej

Even though there are no avsolute stats to back this point but it has been a general trend in processing for many yrs now. 

Onshore > Offshore
Single > partner

There might be exceptions here and there but generally this has been the case. 

Due to the delayed processing now a days the stats might be a bit skewed but during the regular processing times it was clearly evident and it makes sense logically as well for many reasons 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

NB said:


> No harm in being optimistic and looking through a rose coloured glass
> 
> I am sure you will beat me and set the record for the fastest grant on the forum
> As although I was also onshore, but I was not single
> 
> Cheers


Haha!! I'll be honest my last round for onshore is 11 Feb and my points will increase soon, I have all the required documents in order and the only delay I can think of is PCC from India.


----------



## wewake17

Alright, the latest invitation round site is updated. 
they have invited 1500 for 189 
no invites for 489. 

if they are going to take 18 to 33 months to process 189, why invite at all? that too in such large numbers. everything is just flawed in my opinion. 
just wait for CO contact / Grant and keep fingers crossed. expecting changes after november / December 2019 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## NB

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Does not matter if you agree to this or not.
> 
> You have to understand how they process a 189 application, The CO is top level contact he/she does not do all verification checks, they send it down to different departments, example: Employee Verifications, Police Checks, Documents Check, medical checks etc. When they find something missing, they inform the CO, CO will take their sweet time and contact you, you upload documents, then CO will again take their sweet time to send the document back to the relevant department, the only way to get a fast grant is to avoid CO contact for both couples and singles. In case of Couples there are obviously more checks to conduct, with a kid it increases more, for single without CO contact means all departments gave their all clear on the candidate and now CO calculates points.
> 
> Long story short: to ensure fast grants Avoid CO contact by uploading everything, because as soon as you get a co contact you are again at the bottom queue as your application is stopped.
> 
> Now please tell me how my logic is flawed?


I don’t think multiple officers work on the application at the same time
That has been implemented only for citizenships application 

For PR, The case officer works on the case from end to end
He verifies all the documents for all the sections
If any thing is missing , he informs the applicants and puts the file at the back of his workload
If any employment or documents verification has to be done , he informs the Australian high commission in that country 

When the file once again comes to the top of his load, he proceeds ahead

Cheers


----------



## suname2607

80 at-least, there are loads of people in Aus with Security degrees but not getting jobs since they dont have entry level roles.




Patrickbatman01 said:


> Why DOHA's results never show non-pro rata cut off points? What do you guys think is the cutoff for 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) ?


----------



## rahulpop1

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I have soo many friends here in Aus who have got their PR grants within 3 months if all documents are uploaded within 20 days of making the payment. This is not something new, all of those were single, and I know couples who have not grant 9 months in.


Processing time depends on various circumstances like past companies, home country, unemployment verification time. I know Onshore people get it sooner than Offshore but Singles get it sooner is something which does not fit in really. 
Anyway I hope you all get it soon. Just hold tight. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh

Hello
EOIs for 2613 code invited for 189 in 11 October invitation round till 9 april 2019
and in 11 july invitation round till 13 may 2019
both for 80 points

I think in October round it should be after 13 may.
please explain this 

Thanking you


----------



## RockyRaj

wewake17 said:


> Alright, the latest invitation round site is updated.
> they have invited 1500 for 189
> no invites for 489.
> 
> if they are going to take 18 to 33 months to process 189, why invite at all? that too in such large numbers. everything is just flawed in my opinion.
> just wait for CO contact / Grant and keep fingers crossed. expecting changes after november / December 2019
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds




For 189 or be it any visa type there is a ceiling limit for every year proposed from the government. So the department is allowed to approve up to that maximum. To approve that many; they need to have a pipeline of lodged applications. Considering 60days lodging time available and approximately 30% wasted applicants the number of invites keep on changing based on the pipeline of application lodged in the system. Now as the number of invitations are increasing the resource for processing the 189 will increase after two months meaning the processing time will come down after that. 18 to 33 months is not going to stay for long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

RockyRaj said:


> For 189 or be it any visa type there is a ceiling limit for every year proposed from the government. So the department is allowed to approve up to that maximum. To approve that many; they need to have a pipeline of lodged applications. Considering 60days lodging time available and approximately 30% wasted applicants the number of invites keep on changing based on the pipeline of application lodged in the system. Now as the number of invitations are increasing the resource for processing the 189 will increase after two months meaning the processing time will come down after that. 18 to 33 months is not going to stay for long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ceiling doesn't mean that dha will have to invite that much. They may invite even 10% of the ceiling in the whole year.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

RockyRaj said:


> For 189 or be it any visa type there is a ceiling limit for every year proposed from the government. So the department is allowed to approve up to that maximum. To approve that many; they need to have a pipeline of lodged applications. Considering 60days lodging time available and approximately 30% wasted applicants the number of invites keep on changing based on the pipeline of application lodged in the system. Now as the number of invitations are increasing the resource for processing the 189 will increase after two months meaning the processing time will come down after that. 18 to 33 months is not going to stay for long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The department has only a fixed resource for processing 
If they are going to allocate the maximum for 491 and then for 190 and only the bare minimum for 189, then the waiting times may not come down
491 will be allocated the maximum resources and processed at lightning speed that’s for sure as the department wants to make it a success 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> The department has only a fixed resource for processing
> 
> If they are going to allocate the maximum for 491 and then for 190 and only the bare minimum for 189, then the waiting times may not come down
> 
> 491 will be allocated the maximum resources and processed at lightning speed that’s for sure as the department wants to make it a success
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Bang on.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightningmcking

The only way people will see now to expedite the 189 processing is that 491 invites doesn’t get lodged. There will be less files to process. And i believe like the problem with 189, 491 will also have plenty of fake eoi’s (probably all) which will never be lodged. So hence there will be less file for 491 and more time for 189. In these desperate times i believe everyone is for their own. All alot of people will resort to such methods.


----------



## saurabhpluto

lightningmcking said:


> The only way people will see now to expedite the 189 processing is that 491 invites doesn’t get lodged. There will be less files to process. And i believe like the problem with 189, 491 will also have plenty of fake eoi’s (probably all) which will never be lodged. So hence there will be less file for 491 and more time for 189. In these desperate times i believe everyone is for their own. All alot of people will resort to such methods.


Think even if there will be less 491. 190 are stil in may or june. Dha will process 190 then.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother.beste

Don't despair guys. Morrison government has allocated extra 19 million dollars to process regional visas efficiently. It is unlikely that 189 will suffer due the new visas. I think government is in panic mode. They will take their time to decide how they wanna proceed with 189. Be positive good life seekers!


----------



## saurabhpluto

Brother.beste said:


> Don't despair guys. Morrison government has allocated extra 19 million dollars to process regional visas efficiently. It is unlikely that 189 will suffer due the new visas. I think government is in panic mode. They will take their time to decide how they wanna proceed with 189. Be positive good life seekers!


This is good info

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## aseempathak

HI Guys,

Just for curiosity, I would request, if any expert on the forum can predict the time for my invite with below details:

ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts (before 16th Nov-2019)
EOI updated for 189: 19th October, 2019.

Also, please suggest when should file EOI for 190-Victoria. Should I wait for 11th November round or should file EOI ASAP. 
Your response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## saurabhpluto

aseempathak said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just for curiosity, I would request, if any expert on the forum can predict the time for my invite with below details:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
> 
> Age: 30 pts
> 
> Edu: 15 pts
> 
> Exp: 10 pts
> 
> PTE: 20 pts
> 
> spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
> 
> Total: 80 pts (before 16th Nov-2019)
> 
> EOI updated: 19th October, 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, please suggest when should file EOI for 190-Victoria. Should I wait for 11th November round or should file EOI ASAP.
> 
> Your response will be highly appreciated.


Sir what is stopping you to apply 190? Especially given the 189 timelines for processing.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## aseempathak

saurabhpluto said:


> Sir what is stopping you to apply 190? Especially given the 189 timelines for processing.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


I am holding high hopes for November rounds. Nothing else, just stuck with anxiety may be. That is why asking your expert advise, should I file EOI for Victoria today itself?


----------



## saurabhpluto

aseempathak said:


> I am holding high hopes for November rounds. Nothing else, just stuck with anxiety may be. That is why asking your expert advise, should I file EOI for Victoria today itself?


Even if you get the invite are you ready to wait 18-33 months that is global processing time for 189

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

aseempathak said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Just for curiosity, I would request, if any expert on the forum can predict the time for my invite with below details:
> 
> ANZSCO code 263111 (Computer network professional)
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Exp: 10 pts
> PTE: 20 pts
> spouse ANZSCO business analyst: 5pts
> Total: 80 pts (before 16th Nov-2019)
> EOI updated for 189: 19th October, 2019.
> 
> Also, please suggest when should file EOI for 190-Victoria. Should I wait for 11th November round or should file EOI ASAP.
> Your response will be highly appreciated.


You can apply for the VIC 190 immediately through a separate EOI

There is no reason for you to wait 

Cheers


----------



## aseempathak

saurabhpluto said:


> Even if you get the invite are you ready to wait 18-33 months that is global processing time for 189
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Sir, what do you suggest? Should I file EOI for Victoria ASAP? If invited, how much funds do I need to show for moving to Victoria?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aseempathak said:


> Sir, what do you suggest? Should I file EOI for Victoria ASAP? If invited, how much funds do I need to show for moving to Victoria?


It is on the VIC website:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

See the table under Finances.


----------



## zali10

Hi folks,

I was wondering if I could convert my current 189 lodged in December 2018 to 190 now? Or could I use the application fee for applying to 190?

If the likely answer to the above question is not, anyone can get advice from any MARA agent that should we apply for 190 now or is it better to wait for 189 outcomes. At least, we could use our current standing points now than next year. I am afraid the process gets worsens later and we lose a chance of 190 too. I am a PhD graduate with a continuing job in a regional area now that being too unlucky for getting in this trap. 

Any chance I can call immigration and explain to them that I am currently living in a regional area. The policy of prioritizing the regional area is a bit worrying to us already applied to 189. This is a serious decision that may disfavor us a lot. A real consultation that helps me whether to apply for 190 though paying a new visa fee for a couple is highly appreciated.

Wish you all the bests.


----------



## Bamf

I would wait for the 189. I mean there’s no need to panic. You applied in December. Have you received any CO contacts in that time? For all we know your grant could arrive in the next week or 2. Besides don’t let the published global processing times alarm you. As have been shared, that’s not an indicator for when you’ll get your grant. That’s not the average processing time. It’s only the data for the month reviewed and it’s for the worse cases that month. Plus they haven’t completely stopped processing 189 visas. People have been getting grants. So in essence, patience is key. I’m in the same boat as you. Got invite in October. It’s killing the wait, but we wait.


----------



## zali10

Bamf said:


> I would wait for the 189. I mean there’s no need to panic. You applied in December. Have you received any CO contacts in that time? For all we know your grant could arrive in the next week or 2. Besides don’t let the published global processing times alarm you. As have been shared, that’s not an indicator for when you’ll get your grant. That’s not the average processing time. It’s only the data for the month reviewed and it’s for the worse cases that month. Plus they haven’t completely stopped processing 189 visas. People have been getting grants. So in essence, patience is key. I’m in the same boat as you. Got invite in October. It’s killing the wait, but we wait.


Thank you for your soothing empathy with my situation. Yes, I got a CO asking for the form 1399, military service, in March and nothing since then. I try staying calm and wait but indeed if there anyone knows a MARA agent who advises us had better applying for 190 please share it with us too.

I wish you all the most deserved in 189 a grant soon.


----------



## Janubless

Such an assuring post! I applied in December too( same as Zali)..so I am hopeful all our grants are around the corner ..My agent ( not MARA)told me the same thing .. processing times don't really apply to us! Let's keep the hope alive and expect our grants soon .. cheers


Bamf said:


> I would wait for the 189. I mean there’s no need to panic. You applied in December. Have you received any CO contacts in that time? For all we know your grant could arrive in the next week or 2. Besides don’t let the published global processing times alarm you. As have been shared, that’s not an indicator for when you’ll get your grant. That’s not the average processing time. It’s only the data for the month reviewed and it’s for the worse cases that month. Plus they haven’t completely stopped processing 189 visas. People have been getting grants. So in essence, patience is key. I’m in the same boat as you. Got invite in October. It’s killing the wait, but we wait.


----------



## baldur

so processing times are 18 months at least at this point? how long actually is it in practice?


----------



## saurabhpluto

baldur said:


> so processing times are 18 months at least at this point? how long actually is it in practice?


Can't comment on that. They have not picked any new application since june 2019. Yet to observe it

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

baldur said:


> so processing times are 18 months at least at this point? how long actually is it in practice?


It doesn’t work that way 

The earliest 75th percentile application was 18 months old and the 90th percentile was 33 months old
So the balance 1-74 percentile could have been anywhere from 1 day to 18 months

But all said and done, there is no doubt that there is negligible manpower allocated for 189 processing 

Cheers


----------



## NB

zali10 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was wondering if I could convert my current 189 lodged in December 2018 to 190 now? Or could I use the application fee for applying to 190?
> 
> If the likely answer to the above question is not, anyone can get advice from any MARA agent that should we apply for 190 now or is it better to wait for 189 outcomes. At least, we could use our current standing points now than next year. I am afraid the process gets worsens later and we lose a chance of 190 too. I am a PhD graduate with a continuing job in a regional area now that being too unlucky for getting in this trap.
> 
> Any chance I can call immigration and explain to them that I am currently living in a regional area. The policy of prioritizing the regional area is a bit worrying to us already applied to 189. This is a serious decision that may disfavor us a lot. A real consultation that helps me whether to apply for 190 though paying a new visa fee for a couple is highly appreciated.
> 
> Wish you all the bests.


There is no barter system in DHA Wherein you exchange one class of visa for another 
If you are not happy with your present class of visa application, for any reason whatsoever, you are free to withdraw it
In some rare circumstances, a small portion of the application fees may be refunded, else the fees will be forfeited 
If you are eligible, and get sponsorship you can always submit another class of visa application but you have to pay the full visa fees again and get in the queue for processing afresh 

Cheers


----------



## Janubless

Hey Guys,
Just wanted to check- Would there be a problem if I applied for a student visa while I wait for my grant?
I am really not sure of the process. Your responses would work as a great starting point to think this through.

Thanks


----------



## rahulpop1

Janubless said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just wanted to check- Would there be a problem if I applied for a student visa while I wait for my grant?
> I am really not sure of the process. Your responses would work as a great starting point to think this through.
> 
> Thanks


You can but make sure to withdraw Student Visa application if PR is granted before that as the later will take precedence on the former granted visa. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sky1988

Janubless said:


> Such an assuring post! I applied in December too( same as Zali)..so I am hopeful all our grants are around the corner ..My agent ( not MARA)told me the same thing .. processing times don't really apply to us! Let's keep the hope alive and expect our grants soon .. cheers


You are right. The processing times doesn't matter to us but the only indicator we have is the processing times and the immitracker, which is again a very small sample. So, if you check immitracker, grants have reduced significantly. Also, those who recently got their grants are from December 2019 of before and mostly onshore. So, we really don't have much options rather than analysing this data.


----------



## Janubless

Sure. Thank you Rahul 


rahulpop1 said:


> You can but make sure to withdraw Student Visa application if PR is granted before that as the later will take precedence on the former granted visa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

baldur said:


> so processing times are 18 months at least at this point? how long actually is it in practice?



There are pending applications from oct 2018 i guess so we can say worst case scenario processing 13-15 months for now. It can increase in the coming months.

Same way i haven't seen any movement in March 2019 lodged applications in bulk so realistically the timeline should have been around 8-15 months which can increase drastically if they don't consider giving any grants in the coming months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## saurabhpluto

Navathej said:


> There are pending applications from oct 2018 i guess so we can say worst case scenario processing 13-15 months for now. It can increase in the coming months.
> 
> Same way i haven't seen any movement in March 2019 lodged applications in bulk so realistically the timeline should have been around 8-15 months which can increase drastically if they don't consider giving any grants in the coming months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


Good Analysis.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

Navathej said:


> There are pending applications from oct 2018 i guess so we can say worst case scenario processing 13-15 months for now. It can increase in the coming months.
> 
> Same way i haven't seen any movement in March 2019 lodged applications in bulk so realistically the timeline should have been around 8-15 months which can increase drastically if they don't consider giving any grants in the coming months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:




So any one who has lodged after April 2019 and hoping to get it soon will surely have to wait a long time and if you have any other alternatives like 190 or 491,492 then i would suggest you to strongly look at that possibilities as the processing timelines for those going forward will be around 3-6 months and a definite result instead of the endless wait for 189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## deepak4388

What is meant by other option here? Forget the hefty application fee already paid and then re apply for 190? I dont think this is an option for most of us as its hard earned money that we 
have invested.


----------



## NB

deepak4388 said:


> What is meant by other option here? Forget the hefty application fee already paid and then re apply for 190? I dont think this is an option for most of us as its hard earned money that we
> have invested.


It’s your individual decision
Many applicants may prefer to forego the 189 visa fees as they may calculate that they will earn much more in a year then the 5000Aud that they will lose

Cheers


----------



## Navathej

NB said:


> It’s your individual decision
> 
> Many applicants may prefer to forego the 189 visa fees as they may calculate that they will earn much more in a year then the 5000Aud that they will lose
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Absolutely! The visa fees looks a huge amount when you look at INR but compare it to a decent permanent role in AUS then it is one month's salary. 

Again it is individual's own decision but had i had that option and had i been in that ship i would have definitely taken the leap of faith. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## deepak4388

You still have that option. I suggest you can pursue with 190 and let us know if it was worth.


----------



## deepak4388

You still have that option. I suggest you can pursue with 190 and let us know if it was worth.


----------



## llt9041

A handful of 189 applicants got CO contact from one CO "Jason" today and one person reported grant (dec lodgement) on forum.

Source: https://discussions.myimmitracker.com/t/visa-grant-delay-189/8111

I think we've learnt our lesson NOT to plan based on global processing times because they are subject to change and not reliable at all so would not recommend switching to 190 (huge hassle and fees anyway but to each their own). 

Just hang tight everyone!


----------



## deepak4388

Thanks bro for this.


----------



## ankittanna

Hello All,

I stayed in the UK for 10 months in 2016. Do I need to get PCC for UK as well? I'm currently in India.

Thanks,
Ankit



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ankittanna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I stayed in the UK for 10 months in 2016. Do I need to get PCC for UK as well? I'm currently in India.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Most probably YES
If it doesn’t take too long, and you are comfortable with a CO contact, you can take a chance that the CO will not ask



Cheers


----------



## ankittanna

NB said:


> Most probably YES
> If it doesn’t take too long, and you are comfortable with a CO contact, you can take a chance that the CO will not ask
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Lastly, can I request PCC from India?

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## akkash

3 CO Contacts and 1 Grant reported yesterday. Let's hope this is the beginning of 189 processing and not the single grant in 3 weeks sort of thing.


----------



## LordD

deepak4388 said:


> You still have that option. I suggest you can pursue with 190 and let us know if it was worth.


Why so snarky? Everyone is doing the best they can within their own means!


----------



## NB

ankittanna said:


> Lastly, can I request PCC from India?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Here you go

https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Cheers


----------



## pareekmohit85

Hi guys,

I was just wondering, I was invited for 189 visa under ANZCO 261311 in Feb 2019, just wondering can I cancel my private insurance which is Bupa, and apply for medicare, I did not cancel as it was one of the evidence to prove our de facto.

Please suggest

Kind regards
Mohit


----------



## pareekmohit85

Hi guys,

I was just wondering, I was invited for 189 visa under ANZCO 261311 in Feb 2019, just wondering can I cancel my private insurance which is Bupa, and apply for medicare, I did not cancel as it was one of the evidence to prove our de facto.

Please suggest

Kind regards
Mohit


----------



## NB

pareekmohit85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was just wondering, I was invited for 189 visa under ANZCO 261311 in Feb 2019, just wondering can I cancel my private insurance which is Bupa, and apply for medicare, I did not cancel as it was one of the evidence to prove our de facto.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Kind regards
> Mohit


You are covered by medicare, so private insurance is optional
I got a good private insurance as medicare really didn’t cover you well if you really need Medical assistance 

Cheers


----------



## pareekmohit85

NB said:


> You are covered by medicare, so private insurance is optional
> I got a good private insurance as medicare really didn’t cover you well if you really need Medical assistance
> 
> Cheers



Thanks NB.


----------



## pareekmohit85

Good news guys!!

For 189 Visa

3 Co contacts and 1 Grant last week, source : internet

Regards

Mohit


----------



## deepak4388

Great..189 might pick now.


----------



## RT_2019

2 more CO contacts today


----------



## k2rulz

RT_2019 said:


> 2 more CO contacts today


What's the source where you are able to check that? Appreciate if you could confirm that please.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pareekmohit85

RT_2019 said:


> 2 more CO contacts today



What's their lodgment date.

Can you please suggest.

Kind regards

Mohit


----------



## deepak4388

Its already updated on immitracker. One of the application was lodged on 8th march 2019. So DHA has now started picking applications from march and this could really be a good news.


----------



## saurabhpluto

deepak4388 said:


> Its already updated on immitracker. One of the application was lodged on 8th march 2019. So DHA has now started picking applications from march and this could really be a good news.


Agree seems Nov was the start of picking up new applications for 189

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT_2019

pareekmohit85 said:


> What's their lodgment date.
> 
> Can you please suggest.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mohit



8 March 2019 and 8 Oct 2018
Source: Immitracker


----------



## ankittanna

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you @NB 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10

I have been conveyed by my agent, it has happened for very first time that grants have been delayed incredibly too long.
It was 6-7 months when I lodged in Feb 2019, then it was 8-9 months, then 11-22 months and now it is 18-33 months.....after 8 months of lodgement.....☹. Anyone having any clarity on that??


----------



## pareekmohit85

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I have been conveyed by my agent, it has happened for very first time that grants have been delayed incredibly too long.
> It was 6-7 months when I lodged in Feb 2019, then it was 8-9 months, then 11-22 months and now it is 18-33 months.....after 8 months of lodgement.....☹. Anyone having any clarity on that??


There might be few factors -

1) Increase in population in cities like Sydney, Melbourne, during peak hours roads and public transport are so full.
2) Government wants people to pick regional visa, looking at XYZ factors kicking 189 processing times as countless.
3) DHA has moved resources to process other visas quicker to attract immigrants to regional areas.


Just my few cents.

Kind regards

Mohit


----------



## Hariexpatforum

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I have been conveyed by my agent, it has happened for very first time that grants have been delayed incredibly too long.
> It was 6-7 months when I lodged in Feb 2019, then it was 8-9 months, then 11-22 months and now it is 18-33 months.....after 8 months of lodgement.....☹. Anyone having any clarity on that??


Below video might throw some light
https://youtu.be/97T_hKtw298


----------



## siriusttt

Hi guys,

Need suggestion , i had gotten CO contact in Oct'19 for HR email addresses .

I had updated them and uploaded , but the HR which served my department has resigned , should i upload another file stating that HR has changed or reupload the sheet with updated data and do i need to fill out any form or inform DHA by email ?

Any guidance would be helpful.


----------



## NB

siriusttt said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need suggestion , i had gotten CO contact in Oct'19 for HR email addresses .
> 
> I had updated them and uploaded , but the HR which served my department has resigned , should i upload another file stating that HR has changed or reupload the sheet with updated data and do i need to fill out any form or inform DHA by email ?
> 
> Any guidance would be helpful.


Use the update us link in Immiaccount 
Give the current HR name and contact details 

Cheers


----------



## siriusttt

NB said:


> Use the update us link in Immiaccount
> Give the current HR name and contact details
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

Do you mean "Details of changes in circumstances" or something other option.

BR//


----------



## NB

siriusttt said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you mean "Details of changes in circumstances" or something other option.
> 
> BR//


Details of change in circumstances 
cheers


----------



## RT_2019

One grant reported on Immitracker 🙂
Same person who got CO contact yesterday. Lodged 8 Oct 2018.


----------



## saurabhpluto

RT_2019 said:


> One grant reported on Immitracker 🙂
> Same person who got CO contact yesterday. Lodged 8 Oct 2018.


Was an old case not new. His first co contact was in June 2019.

We need to assess how many new cases tbey pick up not the old ones.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sghx700_rgb

Hi Folks,
i'm glad to report that i received the grant today for 3 of us. I started this journey in July 2017 with 60 points(ielts), and attempted PTE, CCL, to achieve 75. Countless delays in invite and grant, it's finally over. Thank you to everyone in this forum for all the inputs, wishing all of you a speedy grant and best wishes. Adios!


----------



## deepak4388

Congratulations


----------



## hchoubisa

sghx700_rgb said:


> Hi Folks,
> i'm glad to report that i received the grant today for 3 of us. I started this journey in July 2017 with 60 points(ielts), and attempted PTE, CCL, to achieve 75. Countless delays in invite and grant, it's finally over. Thank you to everyone in this forum for all the inputs, wishing all of you a speedy grant and best wishes. Adios!


Congratulations...189 or 190

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

sghx700_rgb said:


> Hi Folks,
> i'm glad to report that i received the grant today for 3 of us. I started this journey in July 2017 with 60 points(ielts), and attempted PTE, CCL, to achieve 75. Countless delays in invite and grant, it's finally over. Thank you to everyone in this forum for all the inputs, wishing all of you a speedy grant and best wishes. Adios!


Many many congratulations..from July 2017 , it's seriouslly a long and hard journey for you..but it paid off finally...enjoy the moment 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

sghx700_rgb said:


> Hi Folks,
> i'm glad to report that i received the grant today for 3 of us. I started this journey in July 2017 with 60 points(ielts), and attempted PTE, CCL, to achieve 75. Countless delays in invite and grant, it's finally over. Thank you to everyone in this forum for all the inputs, wishing all of you a speedy grant and best wishes. Adios!


Anzco?
Lodgement date?
Sc189 or 190?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rulz

sghx700_rgb said:


> Hi Folks,
> i'm glad to report that i received the grant today for 3 of us. I started this journey in July 2017 with 60 points(ielts), and attempted PTE, CCL, to achieve 75. Countless delays in invite and grant, it's finally over. Thank you to everyone in this forum for all the inputs, wishing all of you a speedy grant and best wishes. Adios!


Congratulations, I think this is by far the oldest lodgement I have heard since an year now. Btw, can I ask if you had any CO contacts or any clearances wiz why it took so long??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sghx700_rgb

hchoubisa said:


> Congratulations...189 or 190
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


all details in my signature. 189


----------



## sghx700_rgb

saurabhpluto said:


> Anzco?
> Lodgement date?
> Sc189 or 190?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


please check my signature


----------



## saurabhpluto

sghx700_rgb said:


> please check my signature


Signatures don't come on mobile app

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## alisadafamnahamza

Hello Folks Just asking on behalf of my friend he applied on 31 Jan 2019 75 pointers for 189 around June mid he saw some changes in his immi account in next to his son sir name in immi account showing null as no surname in his son passport he called immigration helpdesk and asked about the issue and they put on hold by a lady after 20 mins wait she said a case officer has been assigned to your file and he dont need any further documents again in Sep 2019 null removed from his son name but still showing null in medicals section he called again in sep and asked again they put him hold said co is working on your file no further documents required. It 9 months no co contact so how he will take this a Direct Grant or still possibilty a contact.still status is showing received since day one.


----------



## Navathej

ISCAH have predicted 1200 invites for the NOV 11th round based on the information of backlogs they got from DHA. 

https://www.iscah.com/updated-189-i...P6nJ2hiIcdg6VIqC5oItsbPCMNOH67Z3DN0hq5Y3QpjXM

Extract from the above link:
DHA have a budget target of 18625 grants less 4000 for NZ citizens so that is 14K grants till June 2020.

DHA has a backlog of 12K cases it seems. So ideally the pending cases need to be finalized in the next 6 months but if they decide not to meet the target number which they can do, then the situation doesn't really change much. 

DHA has reported that there is drastic decline in 189 Visa applicants thanks to their policy of issuing just 100 invites per round for the last 6 months. On the brighter side they think they have achieved what they set out for and probably be a bit lenient on the applicants already waiting in the system in the next 3-4 months. 

Note that all these are just informed assumptions based on the data that ISCAH has received from DHA. So applicants before & closer to MAR & APR 2019, keep waiting. Applicants after April just stay away from the forums for a while and get on with your lives.


----------



## Navathej

alisadafamnahamza said:


> Hello Folks Just asking on behalf of my friend he applied on 31 Jan 2019 75 pointers for 189 around June mid he saw some changes in his immi account in next to his son sir name in immi account showing null as no surname in his son passport he called immigration helpdesk and asked about the issue and they put on hold by a lady after 20 mins wait she said a case officer has been assigned to your file and he dont need any further documents again in Sep 2019 null removed from his son name but still showing null in medicals section he called again in sep and asked again they put him hold said co is working on your file no further documents required. It 9 months no co contact so how he will take this a Direct Grant or still possibilty a contact.still status is showing received since day one.


No one in the forum can answer that question. the only person who can do that is the CO. So you/your friend need to wait for a CO contact or a DG and hope for the best.


----------



## alisadafamnahamza

Navathej said:


> No one in the forum can answer that question. the only person who can do that is the CO. So you/your friend need to wait for a CO contact or a DG and hope for the best.


Thats what I said to him wait is the best solution so let see hope for the best and thanks for your reply


----------



## lightningmcking

Processing time for 189 skilled and 189 NZ have change again.
18m from 22m - 33mth
Major drop in NZ category - 14m-20m


----------



## OrwellQuay

Hello friends,

I have a basic query. Is it possible to process more than one PR sub-class visa (not EOI) applications in parallel? I lodged my 189 in Feb '19 and it has been in 'Further Assessment' for long. Now, if I wish to apply for 491 or 190 WHILE my 189 is in process, is it possible? I do understand that the new lodging will entail new full fee - BUT does the System allow parallel applications i.e WITHOUT withdrawal of 189 application? Will appreciate clarity on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

OrwellQuay said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a basic query. Is it possible to process more than one PR sub-class visa (not EOI) applications in parallel? I lodged my 189 in Feb '19 and it has been in 'Further Assessment' for long. Now, if I wish to apply for 491 or 190 WHILE my 189 is in process, is it possible? I do understand that the new lodging will entail new full fee - BUT does the System allow parallel applications i.e WITHOUT withdrawal of 189 application? Will appreciate clarity on this. Thanks in advance.


Yes, but keep in mind that if you get 189 before and then 491 you will have to move to regional, if you get 491 before and then 189 you would be free to move around Australia, so if you get 189 before make sure to withdraw from 491 application


----------



## OrwellQuay

Thanks much for the clear reply. 



GandalfandBilbo said:


> OrwellQuay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a basic query. Is it possible to process more than one PR sub-class visa (not EOI) applications in parallel? I lodged my 189 in Feb '19 and it has been in 'Further Assessment' for long. Now, if I wish to apply for 491 or 190 WHILE my 189 is in process, is it possible? I do understand that the new lodging will entail new full fee - BUT does the System allow parallel applications i.e WITHOUT withdrawal of 189 application? Will appreciate clarity on this. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but keep in mind that if you get 189 before and then 491 you will have to move to regional, if you get 491 before and then 189 you would be free to move around Australia, so if you get 189 before make sure to withdraw from 491 application
Click to expand...


----------



## lightningmcking

lightningmcking said:


> Processing time for 189 skilled and 189 NZ have change again.
> 18m from 22m - 33mth
> Major drop in NZ category - 14m-20m


Apologies wrong info.


----------



## eddy2611

*processing time*

I am living In Melbourne. Right now i am on my 485 visa which is expiring in March,2020. Moreover, I have applied for visa 189 in the first week of April,2019 but I haven’t got any response yet.

1. Could you please let me how long will it take to get the visa? Any approximates?

2. If I haven’t heard anything from DHA until April,2020. Do I have to go through police check and health check again?

3. I am just concerned why they are delaying 189 applications. Could you please let me know if you have any idea on this one?

I look forward to hearing from you soon. Thanks ahead for your help.


----------



## eddy2611

I am living In Melbourne. Right now i am on my 485 visa which is expiring in March,2020. Moreover, I have applied for visa 189 in the first week of April,2019 but I haven’t got any response yet.

1. Could you please let me how long will it take to get the visa? Any approximates?

2. If I haven’t heard anything from DHA until April,2020. Do I have to go through police check and health check again?

3. I am just concerned why they are delaying 189 applications. Could you please let me know if you have any idea on this one?

I look forward to hearing from you soon. Thanks ahead for your help.


----------



## OrwellQuay

Congrats 👍. Glad to see a few Grants coming in recently. This combined with the huge number of invites issued in recent rounds, gives hope that 189 backlog is getting back to traction. Though technically one can lodge in new 190 or 491, there a heavy downsides. One is huge application cost - of course this is subjective view & some may be ok to do. Another imp downside I see in 491 is that regions have relatively smaller job market - at least in Tech sector. This may change in the long run, but problem is managing jobs during that uncertain interim period.



sghx700_rgb said:


> Hi Folks,
> i'm glad to report that i received the grant today for 3 of us. I started this journey in July 2017 with 60 points(ielts), and attempted PTE, CCL, to achieve 75. Countless delays in invite and grant, it's finally over. Thank you to everyone in this forum for all the inputs, wishing all of you a speedy grant and best wishes. Adios!


----------



## NB

eddy2611 said:


> I am living In Melbourne. Right now i am on my 485 visa which is expiring in March,2020. Moreover, I have applied for visa 189 in the first week of April,2019 but I haven’t got any response yet.
> 
> 1. Could you please let me how long will it take to get the visa? Any approximates?
> 
> 2. If I haven’t heard anything from DHA until April,2020. Do I have to go through police check and health check again?
> 
> 3. I am just concerned why they are delaying 189 applications. Could you please let me know if you have any idea on this one?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you soon. Thanks ahead for your help.


1. 18-33 months
Keep checking the global visa processing times on the DHA website every month 

2. It depends on the CO. HE may or may not ask you to get them done again

3. The government has accorded the least priority for 189 and hence only meagre resources have been allocated to processing the 189

You must have got a BVA when you applied for the 189, so you can continue to live and work safely in Australia till a decision is made even after your existing visa expires 

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

eddy2611 said:


> I am living In Melbourne. Right now i am on my 485 visa which is expiring in March,2020. Moreover, I have applied for visa 189 in the first week of April,2019 but I haven’t got any response yet.
> 
> 1. Could you please let me how long will it take to get the visa? Any approximates?
> 
> 2. If I haven’t heard anything from DHA until April,2020. Do I have to go through police check and health check again?
> 
> 3. I am just concerned why they are delaying 189 applications. Could you please let me know if you have any idea on this one?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you soon. Thanks ahead for your help.


If you are in Melbourne, you should have a bridging visa A granted to you as soon as you pay money for the 189 Visa Application

Bridging Visa A lets you stay indefinitely after your current visa expires until a decision has been made on your 189 Application


----------



## patel36

*189 delay*

For the folks waiting in queue for 189 visa, I think the least we can do is send our feedback and complaint to DHA. May be if they see enough of these feedback's and complaints, that might prompt them to act on the pending cases. 

homeaffairs.gov.au/help-and-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

I don't know that this will help our cause, but this looks like a best option to me at the moment.


----------



## fazalsidhu

*Health Insurance*

Hi Friends,

I am currently on student visa expiring on 28th November 2019. After this, the Bridging Visa A would be activated that is issued for 189 visa processing purpose. 

Could someone please guide me what health insurance policy am I required to have, and what are the cheapest options for 2 adults and 2 kids?

Thank You.

-Fazal


----------



## PD86

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If you are in Melbourne, you should have a bridging visa A granted to you as soon as you pay money for the 189 Visa Application
> 
> Bridging Visa A lets you stay indefinitely after your current visa expires until a decision has been made on your 189 Application


Can you work on the Bridging Visa?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

PD86 said:


> Can you work on the Bridging Visa?


Bridging visa carry forwards the conditions of your existing visa, so example a person is on 485 - Post Study Work Visa - He she can work on bridging visa A until a decision is made on the PR application. But if you are on Student Visa and you get a Bridging Visa you are restricted to 40 hours per fortnight.

But from what I've looked on this forum is that people complain that nobody hires them on Bridging Visa A and they lose their current job.

The losing of the job seems pretty strange to me.

P.S. There are multiple types of Bridging Visa, each of them have different conditions the most common one is Bridging Visa A and B


----------



## cnflwy

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Bridging visa carry forwards the conditions of your existing visa, so example a person is on 485 - Post Study Work Visa - He she can work on bridging visa A until a decision is made on the PR application. But if you are on Student Visa and you get a Bridging Visa you are restricted to 40 hours per fortnight.
> 
> But from what I've looked on this forum is that people complain that nobody hires them on Bridging Visa A and they lose their current job.
> 
> The losing of the job seems pretty strange to me.


if you're subsequent visa is a student visa, you can still work full time hours as long as you are not enrolled in a subject/ or completed the course.


----------



## delportfrans101

patel36 said:


> For the folks waiting in queue for 189 visa, I think the least we can do is send our feedback and complaint to DHA. May be if they see enough of these feedback's and complaints, that might prompt them to act on the pending cases.
> 
> homeaffairs.gov.au/help-and-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
> 
> I don't know that this will help our cause, but this looks like a best option to me at the moment.


As I said before on other forums, getting into Australia is a privilege and not a right, Aus citizens has every right to even stop issuing PR visas altogether. Are you guys going to be so entitled about everything once in Aus?

Just be patient, and once into Aus, adapt to their culture and way of life and don't bring your tendencies over and trying to force it onto Australians, you will be rejected and put down to earth very fast, just remember this.


----------



## saurabhpluto

delportfrans101 said:


> As I said before on other forums, getting into Australia is a privilege and not a right, Aus citizens has every right to even stop issuing PR visas altogether. Are you guys going to be so entitled about everything once in Aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Just be patient, and once into Aus, adapt to their culture and way of life and don't bring your tendencies over and trying to force it onto Australians, you will be rejected and put down to earth very fast, just remember this.


Boss what is wrong in providing the feedback. I am with the thought of providing the feedback. 

After lodgement if the timelines are changing it is like betraying the applicants. They should timelines for new cases and not the old ones. 

Whatever is the Australian culture there are some universal right and universal wrong things.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## llt9041

delportfrans101 said:


> As I said before on other forums, getting into Australia is a privilege and not a right, Aus citizens has every right to even stop issuing PR visas altogether. Are you guys going to be so entitled about everything once in Aus?
> 
> Just be patient, and once into Aus, adapt to their culture and way of life and don't bring your tendencies over and trying to force it onto Australians, you will be rejected and put down to earth very fast, just remember this.


I disagree - this is not an issue of cultural shock or entitlement. I've been living in Australia for more than 7 years and other Australians I've spoken to think this is ridiculous and frustrating. Our lives are in limbo for an indefinite amount of time and the delays are preventing us from making important life decisions, not to mention there are financial/career repercussions involved. I think it is reasonable to be upset considering how helpless we feel in this situation.

I have also written to my local MP who has taken the matter to the Minister of Immigration about this and wishes to raise this in parliament (whether or not this is effective, it shows that local Australians do care). This DIBP's handling of this issue has also been criticised by a few Australian news sites and other Australians bringing their family into Australia.


----------



## delportfrans101

They do provide feedback with CO contacts and processing timelines.
Just need a lot of patience.


----------



## delportfrans101

llt9041 said:


> I disagree - this is not an issue of cultural shock or entitlement. I've been living in Australia for more than 7 years and other Australians I've spoken to think this is ridiculous and frustrating. Our lives are in limbo for an indefinite amount of time and the delays are preventing us from making important life decisions, not to mention there are financial/career repercussions involved. I think it is reasonable to be upset considering how helpless we feel in this situation.
> 
> I have also written to my local MP who has taken the matter to the Minister of Immigration about this and wishes to raise this in parliament (whether or not this is effective, it shows that local Australians do care). This DIBP's handling of this issue has also been criticised by a few Australian news sites and other Australians bringing their family into Australia.


That is the entitlement I'm referring to, Australians should just jump on request of some immigrant fleeing his own destitute country.Counter argument, a lot of Australians I'm talking to think this is BS for their politicians allowing in so much immigrants leeching on their state benefits and still complain...

Go on with your life, If you are going to put your life on hold over a visa, you're going to be miserable by the time you get to Australia.


----------



## alisadafamnahamza

delportfrans101 said:


> They do provide feedback with CO contacts and processing timelines.
> Just need a lot of patience.


Many Applicants applied with no co contact till now this is a shame on there immigration system people are in the middle with a very unclear picture what is going on with there application.


----------



## delportfrans101

alisadafamnahamza said:


> Many Applicants applied with no co contact till now this is a shame on there immigration system people are in the middle with a very unclear picture what is going on with there application.


That's not their problem, they do provide processing guidelines.
Remember, immigrating to Aus is a privilege and be glad they at least provide an opportunity to apply for a visa.


----------



## alisadafamnahamza

delportfrans101 said:


> That's not their problem, they do provide processing guidelines.
> Remember, immigrating to Aus is a privilege and be glad they at least provide an opportunity to apply for a visa.


See you getting me wrong they provide guidelines when we applied it was 5-6 months and time by time it is changing they should be transparent with there system .


----------



## saurabhpluto

delportfrans101 said:


> That's not their problem, they do provide processing guidelines.
> 
> Remember, immigrating to Aus is a privilege and be glad they at least provide an opportunity to apply for a visa.


Boss what are your origins. Your logics are flawed. You know what there could be smart applicants in Australia who can file cases against DHA activities of increasing timelines.

You are not a beggar that you are iterating privilege and all. Each country has pros and cons. No country is perfect.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## llt9041

delportfrans101 said:


> That is the entitlement I'm referring to, Australians should just jump on request of some immigrant fleeing his own destitute country.Counter argument, a lot of Australians I'm talking to think this is BS for their politicians allowing in so much immigrants leeching on their state benefits and still complain...
> 
> Go on with your life, If you are going to put your life on hold over a visa, you're going to be miserable by the time you get to Australia.


Oh yes, I completely forgot that applying for an independent skilled visa warrants the same status and attitudes towards refugees. 

All good, nothing I can do anyway - at the mercy of the Australian DIBP and like you said, am very privileged indeed.


----------



## delportfrans101

alisadafamnahamza said:


> See you getting me wrong they provide guidelines when we applied it was 5-6 months and time by time it is changing they should be transparent with there system .


They do say that it can change at any time.


----------



## zali10

I agree with you fellows too. I have sent a complaint and a suggestion too… as compared to 190 I feel being treated too unfairly as I have been living in regional areas for more than 3 years and because of having more points I applied for 189 in Dec 2018. Yet, I am waiting for more than those applied for 190 who might have had even fewer points than me. That is outrageous though they do not care. No response from them yet I received.


----------



## delportfrans101

saurabhpluto said:


> Boss what are your origins. Your logics are flawed. You know what there could be smart applicants in Australia who can file cases against DHA activities of increasing timelines.
> 
> You are not a beggar that you are iterating privilege and all. Each country has pros and cons. No country is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Whats your point?


----------



## zali10

Also, I doubt that the national Australian news agency cares much about the issue as most of the people here are anti migrants and that is why the government is responding to them with these delays. However, I wonder those who have some links to international news or forums could please make a movement on the misconduct that the departments have done with charging the money first and then changing the significant amount of processing time and policy.


----------



## delportfrans101

llt9041 said:


> Oh yes, I completely forgot that applying for an independent skilled visa warrants the same status and attitudes towards refugees.
> 
> All good, nothing I can do anyway - at the mercy of the Australian DIBP and like you said, am very privileged indeed.


That's indeed right, its their prerogative to elevate an immigrant above their local skilled people.


----------



## alisadafamnahamza

saurabhpluto said:


> Boss what are your origins. Your logics are flawed. You know what there could be smart applicants in Australia who can file cases against DHA activities of increasing timelines.
> 
> You are not a beggar that you are iterating privilege and all. Each country has pros and cons. No country is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Agreed with the above statement we are stuck with our plans they cannot neglect 189 applicants like that .


----------



## zali10

fazalsidhu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am currently on student visa expiring on 28th November 2019. After this, the Bridging Visa A would be activated that is issued for 189 visa processing purpose.
> 
> Could someone please guide me what health insurance policy am I required to have, and what are the cheapest options for 2 adults and 2 kids?
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> -Fazal


You can have Interim Medicare for free even now if you are on-shore and Bridging Visa of 189.


----------



## NB

delportfrans101 said:


> That is the entitlement I'm referring to, Australians should just jump on request of some immigrant fleeing his own destitute country.Counter argument, a lot of Australians I'm talking to think this is BS for their politicians allowing in so much immigrants leeching on their state benefits and still complain...
> 
> Go on with your life, If you are going to put your life on hold over a visa, you're going to be miserable by the time you get to Australia.


Even Australians apply for PR in other countries
So is Australia also a destitute country ?

Cheers


----------



## Matrix01

Apna Time Aayega ..


----------



## delportfrans101

NB said:


> Even Australians apply for PR in other countries
> So is Australia also a destitute country ?
> 
> Cheers


But do you hear them moaning and being entitled to get into other countries, I doubt.


----------



## saurabhpluto

delportfrans101 said:


> But do you hear them moaning and being entitled to get into other countries, I doubt.


How can you assume? Have you spoken to 100% of Australians looking to migrate?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## delportfrans101

saurabhpluto said:


> How can you assume? Have you spoken to 100% of Australians looking to migrate?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Because I know its not in their culture to do such things.


----------



## Brother.beste

delportfrans101 said:


> llt9041 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree - this is not an issue of cultural shock or entitlement. I've been living in Australia for more than 7 years and other Australians I've spoken to think this is ridiculous and frustrating. Our lives are in limbo for an indefinite amount of time and the delays are preventing us from making important life decisions, not to mention there are financial/career repercussions involved. I think it is reasonable to be upset considering how helpless we feel in this situation.
> 
> I have also written to my local MP who has taken the matter to the Minister of Immigration about this and wishes to raise this in parliament (whether or not this is effective, it shows that local Australians do care). This DIBP's handling of this issue has also been criticised by a few Australian news sites and other Australians bringing their family into Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the entitlement I'm referring to, Australians should just jump on request of some immigrant fleeing his own destitute country.Counter argument, a lot of Australians I'm talking to think this is BS for their politicians allowing in so much immigrants leeching on their state benefits and still complain...
> 
> Go on with your life, If you are going to put your life on hold over a visa, you're going to be miserable by the time you get to Australia.
Click to expand...

——————


U are a twit mate; you would have received your PR, so that’s why you are talking about privilege/right ********.


----------



## delportfrans101

Brother.beste said:


> ——————
> 
> 
> U are a twit mate; you would have received your PR, so that’s why you are talking about privilege/right ********.


Wrong there mate, see my signature..still waiting patiently.
Why resorting to insults, state you case then we can debate.


----------



## Brother.beste

delportfrans101 said:


> llt9041 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the entitlement I'm referring to, Australians should just jump on request of some immigrant fleeing his own destitute country.Counter argument, a lot of Australians I'm talking to think this is BS for their politicians allowing in so much immigrants leeching on their state benefits and still complain...
> 
> Go on with your life, If you are going to put your life on hold over a visa, you're going to be miserable by the time you get to Australia.
> 
> ———————
> 
> Seriously, u need to go back to school and learn the meaning of Entitlement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bamf

This is totally wrong. ‘Destitute country’ that’s so Trumpian. There’s something called false advertising. People made decisions based on the timelines provided. You can’t tell me ‘global processing times was 5-6 months’ when I’m getting in, then a year later I’m still in the pipeline’. People are not entitled for voicing out their frustration. If they want to change their immigration policy like they’re doing now with the 491, to encourage people to move away from their main cities, it’s fine but that shouldn’t bottleneck those who have already paid and applied. It should be for people who are not yet in. Besides, look at last draws for 189, they’ve gone back to inviting 1500 again. Yet they’re still yet to return to the regular pace for processing 189. A frustrated person can think it duplicitous. You need to apologise for your comments. Ps* Australians also apply for PR to other places and they also would be frustrated if it’s taking longer than advertised at the start.


----------



## delportfrans101

Bamf said:


> This is totally wrong. ‘Destitute country’ that’s so Trumpian. There’s something called false advertising. People made decisions based on the timelines provided. You can’t tell me ‘global processing times was 5-6 months’ when I’m getting in, then a year later I’m still in the pipeline’. People are not entitled for voicing out their frustration. If they want to change their immigration policy like they’re doing now with the 491, to encourage people to move away from their main cities, it’s fine but that shouldn’t bottleneck those who have already paid and applied. It should be for people who are not yet in. Besides, look at last draws for 189, they’ve gone back to inviting 1500 again. Yet they’re still yet to return to the regular pace for processing 189. A frustrated person can think it duplicitous. You need to apologise for your comments. Ps* Australians also apply for PR to other places and they also would be frustrated if it’s taking longer than advertised at the start.


I agree 100% its indeed frustrating and I feel it too.But its simply wrong to force Immigration to play to foreigners' demands by pressuring their government via media and petitions.Al I'm saying is that stop thinking Aus government must do you favors by letting you in asap and accept the Australian way.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Bamf said:


> This is totally wrong. ‘Destitute country’ that’s so Trumpian. There’s something called false advertising. People made decisions based on the timelines provided. You can’t tell me ‘global processing times was 5-6 months’ when I’m getting in, then a year later I’m still in the pipeline’. People are not entitled for voicing out their frustration. If they want to change their immigration policy like they’re doing now with the 491, to encourage people to move away from their main cities, it’s fine but that shouldn’t bottleneck those who have already paid and applied. It should be for people who are not yet in. Besides, look at last draws for 189, they’ve gone back to inviting 1500 again. Yet they’re still yet to return to the regular pace for processing 189. A frustrated person can think it duplicitous. You need to apologise for your comments. Ps* Australians also apply for PR to other places and they also would be frustrated if it’s taking longer than advertised at the start.


Bang on

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

delportfrans101 said:


> I agree 100% its indeed frustrating and I feel it too.But its simply wrong to force Immigration to play to foreigners' demands by pressuring their government via media and petitions.Al I'm saying is that stop thinking Aus government must do you favors by letting you in asap and accept the Australian way.


Boss no one is doing favor.

They have a skilled immigration program. We fit the criteria we followed their process we paid there fees based on the timelines.

We are entitled for visa. There is no favor that the government is doing to us.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## nacalen

delportfrans101 said:


> I agree 100% its indeed frustrating and I feel it too.But its simply wrong to force Immigration to play to foreigners' demands by pressuring their government via media and petitions.Al I'm saying is that stop thinking Aus government must do you favors by letting you in asap and accept the Australian way.


It's not about favors, it's about changing the rules while the game is already on.


----------



## delportfrans101

saurabhpluto said:


> Boss no one is doing favor.
> 
> They have a skilled immigration program. We fit the criteria we followed their process we paid there fees based on the timelines.
> 
> We are entitled for visa. There is no favor that the government is doing to us.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Can I ask what is your reason for wanting to enter Australia?


----------



## delportfrans101

nacalen said:


> It's not about favors, it's about changing the rules while the game is already on.


You must be joking right?
I quote from immi.homeaffairs "You can view current processing times on the page for specific visa subclasses. *You should check regularly to ensure you remain aware of the current processing times for your visa as these may change over time*."

When you paid, you accepted the Terms and Conditions.


----------



## saurabhpluto

delportfrans101 said:


> You must be joking right?
> 
> I quote from immi.homeaffairs "You can view current processing times on the page for specific visa subclasses. *You should check regularly to ensure you remain aware of the current processing times for your visa as these may change over time*."
> 
> 
> 
> When you paid, you accepted the Terms and Conditions.


Boss i would say don't instigate the fire here by coming up with terms and conditions. Probably that is the reason peiple are unable to file cases on DHA.

It is a like coke mentioning in terms and conditions that if you drink coke after eating mentos you may die. But you still buy and drink coke.

I would suggest don't instigate people here they are already frustrated. 

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta

it is like a service. You pay the money and you get the service. People have paid the money but service is nowhere in sight.


----------



## delportfrans101

bilbafta said:


> it is like a service. You pay the money and you get the service. People have paid the money but service is nowhere in sight.


Ever heard the phrase "Terms and Conditions apply"?


----------



## kiratsid

hi guys they have slashed the seats for 189 by 2000 now new quota for this year is 16652, god knows what they are doing


----------



## bilbafta

that is for invitations or grants?


----------



## kiratsid

of course for the grants they never give the numbers about future invitations


----------



## delportfrans101

kiratsid said:


> hi guys they have slashed the seats for 189 by 2000 now new quota for this year is 16652, god knows what they are doing


uugh NOOOO! where did you get it from?


----------



## kiratsid

it was 18652 before now its 16652 they have allocated more grants to regional visa see the link regional is up to 25000 from 2300
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


----------



## Sid_846252

Fellow Members, Can someone please advise on the effects and if any updates to be made in IMMI profile i.e. for changing current job post visa lodge, the wait is killing me.

While there is nothing except negative news on 189 grants, I am looking for a job ALSO Not jeopardizing my Visa status.

Thanks in advance, all you guys are awesome.

261313
Visa lodge for me+1: 189/2nd April 2019


----------



## NB

Sid_846252 said:


> Fellow Members, Can someone please advise on the effects and if any updates to be made in IMMI profile i.e. for changing current job post visa lodge, the wait is killing me.
> 
> While there is nothing except negative news on 189 grants, I am looking for a job ALSO Not jeopardizing my Visa status.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all you guys are awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Visa lodge for me+1: 189/2nd April 2019


It will have absolutely no effect
Stop being paranoid 
You have to relax as the quota for 189 has yet been reduced again, so maybe the wait just got a bit longer

Cheers


----------



## Sid_846252

NB said:


> Sid_846252 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fellow Members, Can someone please advise on the effects and if any updates to be made in IMMI profile i.e. for changing current job post visa lodge, the wait is killing me.
> 
> While there is nothing except negative news on 189 grants, I am looking for a job ALSO Not jeopardizing my Visa status.
> 
> Thanks in advance, all you guys are awesome.
> 
> 261313
> Visa lodge for me+1: 189/2nd April 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will have absolutely no effect
> Stop being paranoid
> You have to relax as the quota for 189 has yet been reduced again, so maybe the wait just got a bit longer
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words buddy. 

TBH trying hard not to overthink, still the mind knows that a lot is at stake -_-


----------



## saurabhpluto

kiratsid said:


> it was 18652 before now its 16652 they have allocated more grants to regional visa see the link regional is up to 25000 from 2300
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


Yes this may be the reason probably that is why they didn't pick any new applications in 189 starting July 2019.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid_846252

saurabhpluto said:


> kiratsid said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was 18652 before now its 16652 they have allocated more grants to regional visa see the link regional is up to 25000 from 2300
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this may be the reason probably that is why they didn't pick any new applications in 189 starting July 2019.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do you know for sure that anyone in apr/may/june got CO contact or Grant ?


----------



## falcon22

Not a good news indeed. It will further slowdown the grants.

But if we look closely it will not make a major impact at the moment. They have given total of 3106 grants as of 31/8/2019 for 189 visa applicants. Around 12132 application are still under process. It makes total to 15238 as of 31/8/2019 which is less than the revised number. These numbers are as per the information released under freedom of information request.

I believe the grants will remain low until 189 visa is reprioritized again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix01

That is if there is a 1:1 relationship between invitation and grant..but if we you take family members included in each application the grant number will increase.


----------



## falcon22

I have also included the secondary applicants.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

Guys,
Can somebody provide me with working/active email address for contacting DoHA?

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## NB

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> Can somebody provide me with working/active email address for contacting DoHA?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


Use the feedback link on DHA website

Cheers


----------



## tnk009

NB said:


> Use the feedback link on DHA website
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Appreciate your fast response.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

kiratsid said:


> it was 18652 before now its 16652 they have allocated more grants to regional visa see the link regional is up to 25000 from 2300
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


This is being confirmed by Immigration Minister https://youtu.be/97T_hKtw298
I checked the 189 NZ stream forum and many of them are reporting that they are receiving grants pretty quick. Any of you guys know how many places are there in the immigration program for NZ 189 applicants out of 16652..


----------



## Hariexpatforum

Sid_846252 said:


> saurabhpluto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiratsid said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was 18652 before now its 16652 they have allocated more grants to regional visa see the link regional is up to 25000 from 2300
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this may be the reason probably that is why they didn't pick any new applications in 189 starting July 2019.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know for sure that anyone in apr/may/june got CO contact or Grant ?
Click to expand...

DHA slowly started to issue grants issued for March 2019 applicants however, no 189 grant reported post March 2019. I came to know from another forum that a Dec 2018 and Jan 2019 applicants received their grants but they aren’t tracking the case in Immitracker though.


----------



## deepak4388

There is no point discussing issuance of grants as they can again start or stop processing applications since they have the bandwidth of 18 to 33 months. 189 applicants are at the mercy of DHA. I sometimes feel why did this happen to us.


----------



## JG

Considering the frustration and difficulties faced by my fellow visa applied people, I do not want to comment either bad or good about their time change decision. If I was in the same shoes I would have felt the same way. But as like others said it is unfortunate to increase the processing time even for visa applied people. But instead of thinking in that wait what I believe is to think that they did not stop giving visa instead they just increased the time lines. They disn't say they will not give grant they just say there will be delay.

So stop being worried about the grant.

If everything in your application is true, there is nothing to worry other than little more wait.

Otherwise, what if they had stopped the skilled migration system and refunded all. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Hariexpatforum said:


> This is being confirmed by Immigration Minister https://youtu.be/97T_hKtw298
> I checked the 189 NZ stream forum and many of them are reporting that they are receiving grants pretty quick. Any of you guys know how many places are there in the immigration program for NZ 189 applicants out of 16652..


NZ 189 don’t have any limits as they don’t have to wait for an invite
If they are eligible, they can apply directly
The department can internally decide how many grants they wish to give under NZ189

Cheers


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is being confirmed by Immigration Minister https://youtu.be/97T_hKtw298
> I checked the 189 NZ stream forum and many of them are reporting that they are receiving grants pretty quick. Any of you guys know how many places are there in the immigration program for NZ 189 applicants out of 16652..
> 
> 
> 
> NZ 189 don’t have any limits as they don’t have to wait for an invite
> If they are eligible, they can apply directly
> The department can internally decide how many grants they wish to give under NZ189
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

This is another thing which delays PTS 189 grants.. I’ll not be surprised if the department issues all 16652 places to NZ189 this year..


----------



## Australianpr2017

falcon22 said:


> Not a good news indeed. It will further slowdown the grants.
> 
> But if we look closely it will not make a major impact at the moment. They have given total of 3106 grants as of 31/8/2019 for 189 visa applicants. Around 12132 application are still under process. It makes total to 15238 as of 31/8/2019 which is less than the revised number. These numbers are as per the information released under freedom of information request.
> 
> I believe the grants will remain low until 189 visa is reprioritized again.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk




What is source of this calculation? I don’t think 3106 grants assure since 1 July 2019.


----------



## Navathej

Another nov 5th grant reported in the immitracker forums. Not tracked though.

Probably Dec 2018 or Jan 2019 lodgement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## Navathej

Btw one common thread to all the grants that we see in the last 2 weeks or so, all are june co contacts. 

So hopefully July starts soon for my sake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## vedjaipraful

We started well at the beginning of the month with 2 grants....but it has phased down  in the next few days...
When are the new visa rules coming into play ? Can some one share an insight on 
- what the new rules are?
- whom is it applicable to?
- why the new rules ?
- How is 189 impacted ?


----------



## Navathej

vedjaipraful said:


> We started well at the beginning of the month with 2 grants....but it has phased down  in the next few days...
> 
> When are the new visa rules coming into play ? Can some one share an insight on
> 
> - what the new rules are?
> 
> - whom is it applicable to?
> 
> - why the new rules ?
> 
> - How is 189 impacted ?


When - mid of November

What - 2 new regional visas are introduced in place of 489. Revamped points system gives priority to single applicants and same skilled spouses

Whom - mainly who are yet to get the EOI. Points change and priority changes

Why - main cities are saturated with skilled migrants so australia is trying to push employers as well as new migrants to regional areas.

189 - now 189 has fallen down to last in the priority list of visas and is in no shape to recover. Will be lucky if all lodged applications can be cleared in the next 2 yrs. They can even prolong it or totally stop the 189 migration visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## vedjaipraful

Navathej said:


> When - mid of November
> 
> What - 2 new regional visas are introduced in place of 489. Revamped points system gives priority to single applicants and same skilled spouses
> 
> Whom - mainly who are yet to get the EOI. Points change and priority changes
> 
> Why - main cities are saturated with skilled migrants so australia is trying to push employers as well as new migrants to regional areas.
> 
> 189 - now 189 has fallen down to last in the priority list of visas and is in no shape to recover. Will be lucky if all lodged applications can be cleared in the next 2 yrs. They can even prolong it or totally stop the 189 migration visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Timelines:
> PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
> EOI: 01/10/2018
> ITA received: 11/01/2019
> Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
> PCC: 25/01/2019
> Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
> CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
> Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
> Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
> CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
> Visa Grant:


Thanks for the clear details. Appreciate it.
What worries me is the statement 


189 - now 189 has fallen down to last in the priority list of visas and is in no shape to recover. Will be lucky if all lodged applications can be cleared in the next 2 yrs. They can even prolong it or totally stop the 189 migration visa. [/QUOTE said:


> I really hope the "2 years" wait is not really that much.....otherwise its dead rubber :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Navathej

vedjaipraful said:


> Thanks for the clear details. Appreciate it.
> 
> What worries me is the statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope the "2 years" wait is not really that much.....otherwise its dead rubber :confused2::confused2:



2 yrs is just a guestimate! In actual numbers no one will be able to predict anything since 189 has already fallen out of favor and is the least prioritized of the migrations visas.

All we can do is wait and rejoice if and when we get it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## tnk009

Hariexpatforum said:


> DHA slowly started to issue grants issued for March 2019 applicants however, no 189 grant reported post March 2019. I came to know from another forum that a Dec 2018 and Jan 2019 applicants received their grants but they aren’t tracking the case in Immitracker though.


Is it mandatory for them to update their case in immitracker? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## His Royal Highness

tnk009 said:


> Is it mandatory for them to update their case in immitracker?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


No, all trackers are unofficial and updated (or not) at the discretion of the person participating


----------



## deepak4388

I think processing timelines will change to 5 years later this month.


----------



## saurabhpluto

deepak4388 said:


> I think processing timelines will change to 5 years later this month.


Good one.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

deepak4388 said:


> I think processing timelines will change to 5 years later this month.




With ongoing pace, it will most likely change to 2-3 years



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## deepak4388

Its already around 2 to 3 years


----------



## sammaleki

Guys,

I just joined this thread and skimmed the comments. also looked into the immi tracker website. sorry for the basic question, Do we know why the SC 189 applicants has to wait extremely long (18 to 33 months!!!) after lodgment for their visa? Do we have any info indicating that the processing time will be shorten anytime soon?

SC 189
Lodgment date: Oct 16, 2019


----------



## NB

sammaleki said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just joined this thread and skimmed the comments. also looked into the immi tracker website. sorry for the basic question, Do we know why the SC 189 applicants has to wait extremely long (18 to 33 months!!!) after lodgment for their visa? Do we have any info indicating that the processing time will be shorten anytime soon?
> 
> SC 189
> Lodgment date: Oct 16, 2019


189 has been given the lowest priority for processing
So only meagre manpower resources are being allocated to it

Global processing times are updated every month, so let’s see what happens

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

sammaleki said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just joined this thread and skimmed the comments. also looked into the immi tracker website. sorry for the basic question, Do we know why the SC 189 applicants has to wait extremely long (18 to 33 months!!!) after lodgment for their visa? Do we have any info indicating that the processing time will be shorten anytime soon?
> 
> SC 189
> Lodgment date: Oct 16, 2019


Oct 2021 should be your expected month of grant i believe.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammaleki

saurabhpluto said:


> Oct 2021 should be your expected month of grant i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 has been given the lowest priority for processing
> So only meagre manpower resources are being allocated to it
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh! then it's gonna take ages
> 
> SC 189 used to be a good visa and we tried hard to collect points and get invitation, it is absolutely unfair that DOHA is being so tough on this type of visa.
Click to expand...


----------



## His Royal Highness

deepak4388 said:


> I think processing timelines will change to 5 years later this month.


If they don't start processing the applications then yes the processing timelines will go up and up and up...


----------



## sammaleki

His Royal Highness said:


> If they don't start processing the applications then yes the processing timelines will go up and up and up...


Hopefully, they will start processing SC 189 soon and the processing time will go down and down


----------



## eramitsingh1985

sammaleki said:


> Hopefully, they will start processing SC 189 soon and the processing time will go down and down




This Hope is being shattered by DHA every month, now we are waiting for 20th November when 18-33 months will be changed to 2-3 years.

I ignored NSW 190 invites twice just for 189 ITA, however stuck in indefinite waiting time since quite sometime now.

Let’s see when the road brightens up for 189.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## sammaleki

eramitsingh1985 said:


> This Hope is being shattered by DHA every month, now we are waiting for 20th November when 18-33 months will be changed to 2-3 years.
> 
> I ignored NSW 190 invites twice just for 189 ITA, however stuck in indefinite waiting time since quite sometime now.
> 
> Let’s see when the road brightens up for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


how long was the estimated processing time in April when you lodged?


----------



## eramitsingh1985

sammaleki said:


> how long was the estimated processing time in April when you lodged?




It was 5-6 months and I was hoping to get by October given that timeframe, now no hope unless DHA start picking up the 189 cases.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## mt3467

eramitsingh1985 said:


> sammaleki said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long was the estimated processing time in April when you lodged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 5-6 months and I was hoping to get by October given that timeframe, now no hope unless DHA start picking up the 189 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received
Click to expand...

18-33 months is only for 75% to 90%. 

If you look at unofficial data you’ll see it ranges from approx 4 months to 5+ years.

A lot of people from Feb and March 2019 have received grants (8 to 9 months)


----------



## His Royal Highness

sammaleki said:


> Hopefully, they will start processing SC 189 soon and the processing time will go down and down


Double Like!!!


----------



## falcon22

I think there will be no progress this year in the 189 visa processing due to coming holidays and Christmas. It will probably get some attention in May or June 2020. That would be after observing the response on 491 visas. If they ran out of grants than probably after July 2020.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightningmcking

One of my friends was telling me what he is going to do from his side to processes the 189 visa
A. Create alot of fake (probs 500) 491 Eoi at the highest points (i did tell him it’s unethical- which friend replied as they are not being treated fairly. So everything is justified). Friends logic was less Invitation will lodged 
B. Write everyday to DHA 5 emails through suggestions/complaints about 189 visa processing. As they already prepared all the templates for it.
C. Will right to david coleman every week about this. 
D. Whatever they could do. 
They are sitting since Jan for grant


----------



## lightningmcking

lightningmcking said:


> One of my friends was telling me what he is going to do from his side to processes the 189 visa
> A. Create alot of fake (probs 500) 491 Eoi at the highest points (i did tell him it’s unethical- which friend replied as they are not being treated fairly. So everything is justified). Friends logic was less Invitation will lodged
> B. Write everyday to DHA 5 emails through suggestions/complaints about 189 visa processing. As they already prepared all the templates for it.
> C. Will right to david coleman every week about this.
> D. Whatever they could do.
> They are sitting since Jan for grant


Typos
Fastened the process 
C. right - write


----------



## Bamf

No one can predict. If you have submitted a decision ready application then it’s quite possible you’ll get a grant before Q2 2020 ends. It gets horrible when you keep receiving CO contacts for more information. So keep your fingers crossed. But don’t be like some of us who took some decisions expecting the grant would come per planned timeline, 10 months on we’re still waiting. Try to upskill while you wait. And oh do not pay too much mind to the advertised global processing times as it changes month on month and it can swing wildly. For me when I applied timeline was 5-6 months. Just 3 months ago it was 7-8 months. 
Cheers


----------



## EAU2452

lightningmcking said:


> One of my friends was telling me what he is going to do from his side to processes the 189 visa
> A. Create alot of fake (probs 500) 491 Eoi at the highest points (i did tell him it’s unethical- which friend replied as they are not being treated fairly. So everything is justified). Friends logic was less Invitation will lodged
> B. Write everyday to DHA 5 emails through suggestions/complaints about 189 visa processing. As they already prepared all the templates for it.
> C. Will right to david coleman every week about this.
> D. Whatever they could do.
> They are sitting since Jan for grant


People got mad!!!! 

Without judging, I believe that all his effort will be in-vain.


----------



## Navathej

Dont be impatient guys.. Just got to know of another grant for one of my acquaintance on 8th nov 

Lodge date is in Sep 2018 and it was a direct grant without any co contacts. 

That application is not listed in immitracker and they are not on this forum. 

So 189s are getting processed but very slowly due to lack of resources on DHAs end. Just wait because that is the only thing you can do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:


----------



## llt9041

Navathej said:


> Dont be impatient guys.. Just got to know of another grant for one of my acquaintance on 8th nov
> 
> Lodge date is in Sep 2018 and it was a direct grant without any co contacts.
> 
> That application is not listed in immitracker and they are not on this forum.
> 
> So 189s are getting processed but very slowly due to lack of resources on DHAs end. Just wait because that is the only thing you can do.


Thank you for letting us know and for keeping hope in the group


----------



## bilbafta

falcon22 said:


> I think there will be no progress this year in the 189 visa processing due to coming holidays and Christmas. It will probably get some attention in May or June 2020. That would be after observing the response on 491 visas. If they ran out of grants than probably after July 2020.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


how can they run out of grants? they have quota of 16K for 189. Unless they meet that, they cant run out, and these 16K are for 2019-2020.


----------



## saurabhpluto

It is a deliberate attempt to minimize 189.

In June itself they stopped picking new cases.

Then they increased 7-8 to 11-22

Then they increased from 11-22 to 18-33

It is a clear case where they want to discourage 189 aspirant who are either waiting for invite or grants likewise.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22

They can run out of grants if NZ applicants for 189 visa are processed at normal pace and more grants from 189 visas are reallocated for 491 visa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## farhan125

Hi Guys, 

I believe everyone did the best what he/she could...so just chill and wait for the right time. There are certain things in life, which cannot always be the way we wanted it to be..try working on making your profile stronger and wait...worrying wont change any thing...I feel 189 will catch speed within this month...


----------



## TVS2Aus

I have not received the visa yet. But my ACS membership expires in December 2019. 
Should the ACS be renewed?


----------



## alisadafamnahamza

TaniVan said:


> I have not received the visa yet. But my ACS membership expires in December 2019.
> Should the ACS be renewed?


once you lodge your visa no need to renew ACS


----------



## Patrickbatman01

Is ACS membership necessary for visa application or EOI?


----------



## Matt_007

*Got 189 visa *

Dear all,

Today I got my 189 visa after 14 months. My wife was included on 19 March 2019 in the application. Initially I lodged application on 26 August 2018. During this waiting game I was contacted 4 times by different CO. Nothing special was requested by CO. 

My advice to all 189 aspirant, sit tight your day will come. 

Alhamdulliah……


Thanks,
Matt


----------



## abhiaus

Matt_007 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I got my 189 visa after 14 months. My wife was included on 19 March 2019 in the application. Initially I lodged application on 26 August 2018. During this waiting game I was contacted 4 times by different CO. Nothing special was requested by CO.
> 
> My advice to all 189 aspirant, sit tight your day will come.
> 
> Alhamdulliah……
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Many Many congratulations for your grant.
Can you please update with your complete timeline for all of us to understand better and could you tell me what was CO Contacted for ???


----------



## varunmaggo

Matt_007 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got my 189 visa after 14 months. My wife was included on 19 March 2019 in the application. Initially I lodged application on 26 August 2018. During this waiting game I was contacted 4 times by different CO. Nothing special was requested by CO.
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to all 189 aspirant, sit tight your day will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdulliah……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt




Congrats Brother!
Please update on immitracker, it gives hope to many people  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Matt_007 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got my 189 visa after 14 months. My wife was included on 19 March 2019 in the application. Initially I lodged application on 26 August 2018. During this waiting game I was contacted 4 times by different CO. Nothing special was requested by CO.
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to all 189 aspirant, sit tight your day will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdulliah……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


Long wait. Surprised how dha is taking so much time

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

Matt_007 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I got my 189 visa after 14 months. My wife was included on 19 March 2019 in the application. Initially I lodged application on 26 August 2018. During this waiting game I was contacted 4 times by different CO. Nothing special was requested by CO.
> 
> My advice to all 189 aspirant, sit tight your day will come.
> 
> Alhamdulliah……
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



Congrats!!!


----------



## Bamf

Many congrats mate!


----------



## TVS2Aus

Matt_007 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I got my 189 visa after 14 months. My wife was included on 19 March 2019 in the application. Initially I lodged application on 26 August 2018. During this waiting game I was contacted 4 times by different CO. Nothing special was requested by CO.
> 
> My advice to all 189 aspirant, sit tight your day will come.
> 
> Alhamdulliah……
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## 1ab2

Hi, 
Current country of residence and citizenship is India.
If I-140 is approved for USA, but Green card not yet received, do we need to declare that anywhere ?
As in form 80, it only asks for other country residency/citizenship information.
Thanks!


----------



## TVS2Aus

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Is ACS membership necessary for visa application or EOI?


Not required. 
ACS is only for those who want to assess their skills and claim additional points.


----------



## TVS2Aus

lightningmcking said:


> One of my friends was telling me what he is going to do from his side to processes the 189 visa
> A. Create alot of fake (probs 500) 491 Eoi at the highest points (i did tell him it’s unethical- which friend replied as they are not being treated fairly. So everything is justified). Friends logic was less Invitation will lodged
> B. Write everyday to DHA 5 emails through suggestions/complaints about 189 visa processing. As they already prepared all the templates for it.
> C. Will right to david coleman every week about this.
> D. Whatever they could do.
> They are sitting since Jan for grant


Not the right way.


----------



## angsgee

*189 Vs 190 which one is best*

Hi All,

I have received 190 (pre-invite) on last week (NSW) and I got 189 invite on Nov 11th round.

can you someone suggest. which one is best at this time ?

am looking for suggestions on 189 processing times. is it really long period as meantioned in immi?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

angsgee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received 190 (pre-invite) on last week (NSW) and I got 189 invite on Nov 11th round.
> 
> can you someone suggest. which one is best at this time ?
> 
> am looking for suggestions on 189 processing times. is it really long period as meantioned in immi?


Just incase if you choose 190, please withdraw/suspend your EOI and don't let it stew in the system. 

Thanks


----------



## saurabhpluto

angsgee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received 190 (pre-invite) on last week (NSW) and I got 189 invite on Nov 11th round.
> 
> 
> 
> can you someone suggest. which one is best at this time ?
> 
> 
> 
> am looking for suggestions on 189 processing times. is it really long period as meantioned in immi?


No doubts on that.

190 should be the way

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

1ab2 said:


> Hi,
> Current country of residence and citizenship is India.
> If I-140 is approved for USA, but Green card not yet received, do we need to declare that anywhere ?
> As in form 80, it only asks for other country residency/citizenship information.
> Thanks!


It will need to be declared only when you actually get the green card

Cheers


----------



## NB

TaniVan said:


> I have not received the visa yet. But my ACS membership expires in December 2019.
> Should the ACS be renewed?


ACS assessment needs to be valid only till the date of invite
You need not renew it

Cheers


----------



## NB

Patrickbatman01 said:


> Is ACS membership necessary for visa application or EOI?


ACS membership and skills assessment are 2 different things
ACS skills assessment will be required if you are in the ict sector 
You can get the assessment done even without being a ACS member

Cheers


----------



## NB

angsgee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received 190 (pre-invite) on last week (NSW) and I got 189 invite on Nov 11th round.
> 
> can you someone suggest. which one is best at this time ?
> 
> am looking for suggestions on 189 processing times. is it really long period as meantioned in immi?


If you intend to seethe in nsw only, the 190 is the way to go
If you want to keep your options open and you will get a Bridging visa, then the delay in 189 doesn’t affect you
What will happen to 189 processing in future, I think even DHA cannot answer that

So It’s a decision you alone can take

Cheers


----------



## viprek

Usha Balla said:


> Dears,
> 
> What should be the ANZSCO code for drug safety and pharmaco vigilance?
> Need urgent help.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Hi Usha,

Please help me with the ANZSCO code for drug safety/pharmacovigilance.

I would be very thankful to you as I got negative outcome from Vetassess for pharmacovigilance under Life scientist NEC (234599).

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## EAU2452

angsgee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received 190 (pre-invite) on last week (NSW) and I got 189 invite on Nov 11th round.
> 
> can you someone suggest. which one is best at this time ?
> 
> am looking for suggestions on 189 processing times. is it really long period as meantioned in immi?


If you are fine with the commitment to live in NSW for 2 years, so with no doubts go for 190


----------



## alvinthilak

Hi All,

Anyone got update of today's 189 invitation numbers.


----------



## sczachariah

alvinthilak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got update of today's 189 invitation numbers.




It happened yesterday and the numbers are around 500 as per Iscah.


----------



## Sak1211

Matt_007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 26 august 2018 with 70 points (Electrical engineer) onshore 11 November updated my relationship status changed from single to engaged 16 November 2018 CO asked my bachelor certificate 25 February 2019 CO asked to provide my redo my form 80, submit marriage certificate, wife passport, wife’s birth certificate and her form 80. 25 March I paid additional applicant fee 16 April 2019 CO asked to sign form 1281, provide wife’s PTE score and wife’s medical 19 June 2019 I submitted my wife’s new passport (as her old one expiring) 22 June 2019 CO asked to redo my medical and AFP again.
> 
> Any comment regarding my case will be appreciated and please comment about how I have to wait for grant though I have waited more than 13 months already.
> 
> Thanks Matt


finally you got it. congrats!


----------



## gowtham916s

Hi Guys,

Humbled to say i got my 189 VISA after 14 months. It was sent as of yesterday 10th of November.

My IED is mentioned as 12 Jan 2020. But i dont think i can move that quickly.

After 14 months of application and with 2 CO contacts my medicals expired in oct 2019 and indian PCC expired as well in september 2019.
Hope this wait and effort is useful and time will have to say that.

Thanks for some of Senior members like NB and others who are very active in giving suggestions to keep people calm.

Please provide me suggestions on how to request for time in making initial Entry date.

Details below.

ANZCODE:Computer Network Professional.
EOI Invite: September 2018.
Lodged: 27th September 2018.
First CO Contact: April 2019
Second CO Contact:July 2019(form 815)
Grant date: 10 Nov 2019.


----------



## NB

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Humbled to say i got my 189 VISA after 14 months. It was sent as of yesterday 10th of November.
> 
> My IED is mentioned as 12 Jan 2020. But i dont think i can move that quickly.
> 
> After 14 months of application and with 2 CO contacts my medicals expired in oct 2019 and indian PCC expired as well in september 2019.
> Hope this wait and effort is useful and time will have to say that.
> 
> Thanks for some of Senior members like NB and others who are very active in giving suggestions to keep people calm.
> 
> Please provide me suggestions on how to request for time in making initial Entry date.
> 
> Details below.
> 
> ANZCODE:Computer Network Professional.
> EOI Invite: September 2018.
> Lodged: 27th September 2018.
> First CO Contact: April 2019
> Second CO Contact:July 2019(form 815)
> Grant date: 10 Nov 2019.


Congratulations 
You can apply for waiver of IED by replying to the grant email
Mark a copy to skilled.assessmen[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Matrix01

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Humbled to say i got my 189 VISA after 14 months. It was sent as of yesterday 10th of November.
> 
> 
> 
> My IED is mentioned as 12 Jan 2020. But i dont think i can move that quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> After 14 months of application and with 2 CO contacts my medicals expired in oct 2019 and indian PCC expired as well in september 2019.
> 
> Hope this wait and effort is useful and time will have to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for some of Senior members like NB and others who are very active in giving suggestions to keep people calm.
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide me suggestions on how to request for time in making initial Entry date.
> 
> 
> 
> Details below.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCODE:Computer Network Professional.
> 
> EOI Invite: September 2018.
> 
> Lodged: 27th September 2018.
> 
> First CO Contact: April 2019
> 
> Second CO Contact:July 2019(form 815)
> 
> Grant date: 10 Nov 2019.


Congratulations...


----------



## llt9041

Hi all, 

Very very pleased to announce that I received my 189 grant just a few minutes ago.

Lodgement date: 14 Feb 2019
Occupation: Veterinarian
Country: Canada with 1 dependent spouse from Singapore
Onshore applicant
CO contact: 28 June 2019 (asked for Hong Kong PCC)
Responded to CO contact: July 17.
Grant: 12 Nov 2019.

I think they are processing July responded applications at the moment from Immitracker. Will add my case soon.

Thank you all for your support and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Australianpr2017

llt9041 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Very very pleased to announce that I received my 189 grant just a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodgement date: 14 Feb 2019
> 
> Occupation: Veterinarian
> 
> Country: Canada with 1 dependent spouse from Singapore
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> CO contact: 28 June 2019 (asked for Hong Kong PCC)
> 
> Responded to CO contact: July 17.
> 
> Grant: 12 Nov 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are processing July responded applications at the moment from Immitracker. Will add my case soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support and I wish you all the best.




Congratulations


----------



## eramitsingh1985

llt9041 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Very very pleased to announce that I received my 189 grant just a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Lodgement date: 14 Feb 2019
> 
> Occupation: Veterinarian
> 
> Country: Canada with 1 dependent spouse from Singapore
> 
> Onshore applicant
> 
> CO contact: 28 June 2019 (asked for Hong Kong PCC)
> 
> Responded to CO contact: July 17.
> 
> Grant: 12 Nov 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are processing July responded applications at the moment from Immitracker. Will add my case soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support and I wish you all the best.




Congratulations!! Finally 189 is getting some resources allocated, that’s relief.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Aish$

Congrats guys....hope this is a start of a 189 time!!


----------



## saurabhpluto

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Humbled to say i got my 189 VISA after 14 months. It was sent as of yesterday 10th of November.
> 
> 
> 
> My IED is mentioned as 12 Jan 2020. But i dont think i can move that quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> After 14 months of application and with 2 CO contacts my medicals expired in oct 2019 and indian PCC expired as well in september 2019.
> 
> Hope this wait and effort is useful and time will have to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for some of Senior members like NB and others who are very active in giving suggestions to keep people calm.
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide me suggestions on how to request for time in making initial Entry date.
> 
> 
> 
> Details below.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCODE:Computer Network Professional.
> 
> EOI Invite: September 2018.
> 
> Lodged: 27th September 2018.
> 
> First CO Contact: April 2019
> 
> Second CO Contact:July 2019(form 815)
> 
> Grant date: 10 Nov 2019.


If i understand correctly, you were not asked to do medicals and PCC again as they expired?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Aish$ said:


> Congrats guys....hope this is a start of a 189 time!!


Actually not a start to 189 as these are old cases that have been already picked up by the department. DHA is not picking any new case in 189

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

saurabhpluto said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys....hope this is a start of a 189 time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not a start to 189 as these are old cases that have been already picked up by the department. DHA is not picking any new case in 189
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes you are right, but hopefully they should at some point atleast


----------



## Abhijeet2712

Congrats for your grant.
Did they ask you to apply for new Medical and PCC?


----------



## Abhijeet2712

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Humbled to say i got my 189 VISA after 14 months. It was sent as of yesterday 10th of November.
> 
> My IED is mentioned as 12 Jan 2020. But i dont think i can move that quickly.
> 
> After 14 months of application and with 2 CO contacts my medicals expired in oct 2019 and indian PCC expired as well in september 2019.
> Hope this wait and effort is useful and time will have to say that.
> 
> Thanks for some of Senior members like NB and others who are very active in giving suggestions to keep people calm.
> 
> Please provide me suggestions on how to request for time in making initial Entry date.
> 
> Details below.
> 
> ANZCODE:Computer Network Professional.
> EOI Invite: September 2018.
> Lodged: 27th September 2018.
> First CO Contact: April 2019
> Second CO Contact:July 2019(form 815)
> Grant date: 10 Nov 2019.





Congrats for your grant. Did they ask you to apply for new Medical and PCC?


----------



## depthC123

gowtham916s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Humbled to say i got my 189 VISA after 14 months. It was sent as of yesterday 10th of November.
> 
> My IED is mentioned as 12 Jan 2020. But i dont think i can move that quickly.
> 
> After 14 months of application and with 2 CO contacts my medicals expired in oct 2019 and indian PCC expired as well in september 2019.
> Hope this wait and effort is useful and time will have to say that.
> 
> Thanks for some of Senior members like NB and others who are very active in giving suggestions to keep people calm.
> 
> Please provide me suggestions on how to request for time in making initial Entry date.
> 
> Details below.
> 
> ANZCODE:Computer Network Professional.
> EOI Invite: September 2018.
> Lodged: 27th September 2018.
> First CO Contact: April 2019
> Second CO Contact:July 2019(form 815)
> Grant date: 10 Nov 2019.


Congratulations! 

Did the department ask you to repeat the medical test after it expired ?


----------



## bilbafta

llt9041 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Very very pleased to announce that I received my 189 grant just a few minutes ago.
> 
> Lodgement date: 14 Feb 2019
> Occupation: Veterinarian
> Country: Canada with 1 dependent spouse from Singapore
> Onshore applicant
> CO contact: 28 June 2019 (asked for Hong Kong PCC)
> Responded to CO contact: July 17.
> Grant: 12 Nov 2019.
> 
> I think they are processing July responded applications at the moment from Immitracker. Will add my case soon.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and I wish you all the best.


congrats !!! seems doors are opening slowly for 189 !!!


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,

A general question.

If we are not claiming any points for experience (3 different jobs) and what we should provide to DOHA.

By keeping the rule "Not one document extra nor one less"

R&R is enough ?

or one should be attaching everything (banks slips, tax retuns, visa copies etc?


----------



## saurabhpluto

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A general question.
> 
> If we are not claiming any points for experience (3 different jobs) and what we should provide to DOHA.
> 
> By keeping the rule "Not one document extra nor one less"
> 
> R&R is enough ?
> 
> or one should be attaching everything (banks slips, tax retuns, visa copies etc?


The more the better should be the mantra. Don't go for less. Already timelines are so stretched out why do you want to give a chance to CO

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A general question.
> 
> If we are not claiming any points for experience (3 different jobs) and what we should provide to DOHA.
> 
> By keeping the rule "Not one document extra nor one less"
> 
> R&R is enough ?
> 
> or one should be attaching everything (banks slips, tax retuns, visa copies etc?


Has your experience been used for AQF during skills assessment?
What’s your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## gowtham916s

Thank you Sir. i will reach out to them.


----------



## gowtham916s

Nope the Department has not asked me for another medicals or indian PCC which got expired in september.


----------



## hhamza92

Hi guys, I lodged my SC 189 application on 12th March 2019 and am waiting just the same as you all. 
I have a question- Does a visit visa which may be issued after the PR grant invalidate the PR?

I wanted to visit my girlfriend who is going to graduate from her University this December, and since the PR grant is late, I wanted to apply for a visit visa. In case my PR is granted before my visit visa is issued, will it invalidate my PR? 
The Australian Immigration website says that I can apply for the visist visa when while my PR is being processed. This is quoted from the website,_ "You can apply for a visitor visa to come to Australia while you are waiting on an application outcome so long as the temporary visa matches your intentions.
If you are waiting for the decision on a substantive or permanent visa and want to visit Australia to see a partner or holiday you can."_

I'd really appreciate some clarity on this. Thank you all.


ANZSCO- 233211
EOI points - 75
Invited - 11-03-2019
Lodged - 12-03-2019
CO Contact - none
Grant - Waiting


----------



## NB

hhamza92 said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my SC 189 application on 12th March 2019 and am waiting just the same as you all.
> I have a question- Does a visit visa which may be issued after the PR grant invalidate the PR?
> 
> I wanted to visit my girlfriend who is going to graduate from her University this December, and since the PR grant is late, I wanted to apply for a visit visa. In case my PR is granted before my visit visa is issued, will it invalidate my PR?
> The Australian Immigration website says that I can apply for the visist visa when while my PR is being processed. This is quoted from the website,_ "You can apply for a visitor visa to come to Australia while you are waiting on an application outcome so long as the temporary visa matches your intentions.
> If you are waiting for the decision on a substantive or permanent visa and want to visit Australia to see a partner or holiday you can."_
> 
> I'd really appreciate some clarity on this. Thank you all.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO- 233211
> EOI points - 75
> Invited - 11-03-2019
> Lodged - 12-03-2019
> CO Contact - none
> Grant - Waiting


There is no ambiguity
If the visitors visa will be issued after the PR Visa, then the PR Visa will stand cancelled
If at all you want to apply for a visitors visa, you have to be very agile and cancel the application for visitors visa the moment the PR is issued
If the visitors visa is issued first, then you can relax

Cheers


----------



## hhamza92

NB said:


> There is no ambiguity
> If the visitors visa will be issued after the PR Visa, then the PR Visa will stand cancelled
> If at all you want to apply for a visitors visa, you have to be very agile and cancel the application for visitors visa the moment the PR is issued
> If the visitors visa is issued first, then you can relax
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I will take the risk and apply for the visit visa.


----------



## RT_2019

hhamza92 said:


> Thanks, I will take the risk and apply for the visit visa.



Maybe mention in the Visitor Visa application that you have to apply for the visitor visa just because of the 189 processing delay otherwise you could already be in Australia as you lodged the visa so long ago on 12th March


----------



## lightningmcking

Recent update, 491will priority processing btw 1month to max 3months. I see no hope for 189 grants soon or ever.


----------



## Skay844

lightningmcking said:


> Recent update, 491will priority processing btw 1month to max 3months. I see no hope for 189 grants soon or ever.


Whats the source of your information?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lightningmcking

Skay844 said:


> lightningmcking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recent update, 491will priority processing btw 1month to max 3months. I see no hope for 189 grants soon or ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the source of your information?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Skilled Regional Visas - Update
-----------------------------------------

The MIA attended a bilateral meeting with the Department last Friday 8 November in Canberra. A more detailed analysis of the items discussed in the meeting will be sent to members shortly.

A short update was given on the Skilled Regional Visas as the Department only had a small amount of further information to add to that already reported by the MIA. The following information was provided to the MIA:

The announced extra 2000 places for these regional visas will be split equally between the SC 491 visas, an increase from 14,000 to 15,000, and the SC 494 visas, increasing from 9,000 to 10,000.

The postcode Instrument required updating after the Minister’s announcement of the Tier 1, 2, 3 locations. Where postcodes divide towns etc, the whole postcode will be given the most beneficial interpretation.

The postcodes are only for new visas, for example holders of current SC 489 visas cannot move to the newly announced regional locations.

A priority processing service standard of 1-3 months is being aimed for and medicals and police checks can be front end loaded.

The LMT requirements will mirror that of the SC 482 requirements.

(Source: MIA)


----------



## Matrix01

This is just going to make 189 situation hopeless


----------



## lightningmcking

lightningmcking said:


> Skay844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightningmcking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recent update, 491will priority processing btw 1month to max 3months. I see no hope for 189 grants soon or ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the source of your information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skilled Regional Visas - Update
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> The MIA attended a bilateral meeting with the Department last Friday 8 November in Canberra. A more detailed analysis of the items discussed in the meeting will be sent to members shortly.
> 
> A short update was given on the Skilled Regional Visas as the Department only had a small amount of further information to add to that already reported by the MIA. The following information was provided to the MIA:
> 
> The announced extra 2000 places for these regional visas will be split equally between the SC 491 visas, an increase from 14,000 to 15,000, and the SC 494 visas, increasing from 9,000 to 10,000.
> 
> The postcode Instrument required updating after the Minister’s announcement of the Tier 1, 2, 3 locations. Where postcodes divide towns etc, the whole postcode will be given the most beneficial interpretation.
> 
> The postcodes are only for new visas, for example holders of current SC 489 visas cannot move to the newly announced regional locations.
> 
> A priority processing service standard of 1-3 months is being aimed for and medicals and police checks can be front end loaded.
> 
> The LMT requirements will mirror that of the SC 482 requirements.
> 
> (Source: MIA)
Click to expand...

They are basically punishing 189visa applicants for extra hard work, for being top of the cream (interms of points achievement).


----------



## eramitsingh1985

lightningmcking said:


> Skilled Regional Visas - Update
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> The MIA attended a bilateral meeting with the Department last Friday 8 November in Canberra. A more detailed analysis of the items discussed in the meeting will be sent to members shortly.
> 
> A short update was given on the Skilled Regional Visas as the Department only had a small amount of further information to add to that already reported by the MIA. The following information was provided to the MIA:
> 
> The announced extra 2000 places for these regional visas will be split equally between the SC 491 visas, an increase from 14,000 to 15,000, and the SC 494 visas, increasing from 9,000 to 10,000.
> 
> The postcode Instrument required updating after the Minister’s announcement of the Tier 1, 2, 3 locations. Where postcodes divide towns etc, the whole postcode will be given the most beneficial interpretation.
> 
> The postcodes are only for new visas, for example holders of current SC 489 visas cannot move to the newly announced regional locations.
> 
> A priority processing service standard of 1-3 months is being aimed for and medicals and police checks can be front end loaded.
> 
> The LMT requirements will mirror that of the SC 482 requirements.
> 
> (Source: MIA)




It was always the case for 491 will be priority processed. NB has also been referring the same.

However it doesn’t states anything about 189, hence things will continue to move as is.

Let’s see what changes after 16 November.
Some discussions also happening around quota is filled hence the grants are delayed, not sure how true that is.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB

eramitsingh1985 said:


> It was always the case for 491 will be priority processed. NB has also been referring the same.
> 
> However it doesn’t states anything about 189, hence things will continue to move as is.
> 
> Let’s see what changes after 16 November.
> Some discussions also happening around quota is filled hence the grants are delayed, not sure how true that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


the priority remains same
491>190>189

Infact 491 will get disproportionately high manpower as they are committing to issue the grants in a few weeks
so 189 will suffer even further

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

NB said:


> Has your experience been used for AQF during skills assessment?
> 
> What’s your Anzsco code ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




233311 

EA does require work experience for skill assessment. I do have work experience but didn’t asses from EA and claims points.


Thank you for your input


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> 233311
> 
> EA does require work experience for skill assessment. I do have work experience but didn’t asses from EA and claims points.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input


You are not understanding the question
Suppose you had no experience at all, would you still have got a positive skills assessment?
ACS will not give a positive skills assessment unless you have skilled experience 

Cheers


----------



## gauravshrivastava4

I have lodged VISA through agents.

I am claiming partner points but my agent has not submitted partner employment proofs.

He submitted only ACS details.

He is saying that the system has changed and there is no space to upload spouse employment documents. It is only asking for ACS Result.

I am not sure whether he is right or not.

Does anyone know about this?


----------



## OP2

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> I have lodged VISA through agents.
> 
> I am claiming partner points but my agent has not submitted partner employment proofs.
> 
> He submitted only ACS details.
> 
> He is saying that the system has changed and there is no space to upload spouse employment documents. It is only asking for ACS Result.
> 
> I am not sure whether he is right or not.
> 
> Does anyone know about this?


This is not correct , under the docs section for primary applicant , there is an option to upload docs for proof of partner skill


----------



## tharinduwije

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> I have lodged VISA through agents.
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming partner points but my agent has not submitted partner employment proofs.
> 
> 
> 
> He submitted only ACS details.
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying that the system has changed and there is no space to upload spouse employment documents. It is only asking for ACS Result.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure whether he is right or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about this?


You can create a copy account of your immi account. Check in the forum you will find the instructions. You will see all the uploaded docs & etc there

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordD

lightningmcking said:


> They are basically punishing 189visa applicants for extra hard work, for being top of the cream (interms of points achievement).


Everyone has tried to play by the same rules and it does not make it any more unfair to 189 applicants as any other visa applicant. Immigration in Australia is a moving target for everyone: here today, gone tomorrow is the new norm for immigration aspirants no matter how hard one has worked and it does not mean that only 189 eligible today is the "top of the cream" as that can change for anyone on any given day!


----------



## lightningmcking

LordD said:


> lightningmcking said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are basically punishing 189visa applicants for extra hard work, for being top of the cream (interms of points achievement).
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has tried to play by the same rules and it does not make it any more unfair to 189 applicants as any other visa applicant. Immigration in Australia is a moving target for everyone: here today, gone tomorrow is the new norm for immigration aspirants no matter how hard one has worked and it does not mean that only 189 eligible today is the "top of the cream" as that can change for anyone on any given day!
Click to expand...

189 will be and is the most competitive visa out of all, people who will not be able to reach the threshold, Will apply for other visas.


----------



## uqmraza2

NB said:


> You are not understanding the question
> Suppose you had no experience at all, would you still have got a positive skills assessment?
> ACS will not give a positive skills assessment unless you have skilled experience
> 
> Cheers




Answer to your question. Yes.


I do understand ACS require 2 years of experience but it’s not the case.


----------



## Aish$

lightningmcking said:


> 189 will be and is the most competitive visa out of all, people who will not be able to reach the threshold, Will apply for other visas.


Couldnt agree more!!
But what is the point when it is on hold for months now and with crazy timelines??


----------



## OrwellQuay

saurabhpluto said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats guys....hope this is a start of a 189 time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not a start to 189 as these are old cases that have been already picked up by the department. DHA is not picking any new case in 189
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi, what do you mean by 'Old cases' here pls? Do you mean Applications that were moved to 'Further Assessment' (with or without CO Contact) before DHA's "'Regional Priority' move?


----------



## Aish$

OrwellQuay said:


> Hi, what do you mean by 'Old cases' here pls? Do you mean Applications that were moved to 'Further Assessment' (with or without CO Contact) before DHA's "'Regional Priority' move?



Applications which were already contacted by Co(for further documents and stuffs)
Yes the ones which were moved to Further Assessment!


----------



## saurabhpluto

OrwellQuay said:


> Hi, what do you mean by 'Old cases' here pls? Do you mean Applications that were moved to 'Further Assessment' (with or without CO Contact) before DHA's "'Regional Priority' move?


I meant people who have had co contacts already are getting grants

No new cases are picked up

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581

tharinduwije said:


> You can create a copy account of your immi account. Check in the forum you will find the instructions. You will see all the uploaded docs & etc there
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I just want to know that what is the validity of PCC and medical ID? I can see your signature that you have generated both already. I also have 80 points now but not sure when I can get invite. If it has more validity I would like to do.


----------



## Matrix01

venkatesh581 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know that what is the validity of PCC and medical ID? I can see your signature that you have generated both already. I also have 80 points now but not sure when I can get invite. If it has more validity I would like to do.


Don't create before getting the invite..

With the current wait time it most likely will expire and you may have to redo it


----------



## uqmraza2

uqmraza2 said:


> Answer to your question. Yes.
> 
> 
> I do understand ACS require 2 years of experience but it’s not the case.




Hi Mate,

EA doest need work experience as they assess my degree. I don’t any claim any points work experience!


What do suggest you add in visa application? 

2. One of work experience date flipped in EOI. Day become month and vice Versa.

My EOI is locked. It’s doest impact my point. But that experience I add relevant to profession as it’s less than a year doest give me any points.


Should write a statement to visa officer while adding that work saying dates are flipped 


Or it not recommend to flag to case officer ? 


Please do comment as your input is valueable for me


----------



## saurabhpluto

Any idea on which day of the month the global processing times are updated?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak4388

20th every month.. seems like it will be 2 to 4 years now


----------



## saurabhpluto

deepak4388 said:


> 20th every month.. seems like it will be 2 to 4 years now


It is already approximately 3 years. 33 months

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak4388

Yeah.. its going to be 4 years now.


----------



## falcon22

Maybe 5 years 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## baldur

what? processing times are now 3-4 years? is that for real?


----------



## deepak4388

No, we were estimating the timeklines. It could be increased this month.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Seems they will directly issue citizenship to 189 applicants in the timeline of 5 years


Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

saurabhpluto said:


> Seems they will directly issue citizenship to 189 applicants in the timeline of 5 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk




We are happy with visa as of now. Direct Citizenship from offshore will be too much to offer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## deepak4388

It seems PR is way to far to even be thought off.


----------



## deepak4388

No 190 grants reported today as well. I believe now its 491 that will get all of the priorities.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,

I have missed to add NON MIGRATING family in online visa application.

1. Yes i do mention non migrating family members in form 80.

2. I am holding my application for now. How I have't click on final submit button but upload all the documents. 

how i can go back in relevant application page and add in online form?


----------



## St.zoe

*189 Applied on March 2019. Still waiting for grant on NOV 2019!*



hhamza92 said:


> Thanks, I will take the risk and apply for the visit visa.


Hi, just wondering if you are still waiting as of this date 17th Nov 2019. I applied on 29th March 2019 and I am still blindly waiting with no CO contacts. ANZSCO Naval Architect - 233916 (Other Engineering Professionals). is there anyone out there on the same page? Would be nice to know someone that's on the same situation as me.


----------



## deepak4388

https://paxmigration.com.au/what-is-behind-the-longer-processing-times-for-the-subclass-189-skilled-independent-visa/


----------



## hhamza92

Yeah I'm still waiting for the grant. Can't do anything else but wait for it. Immensely frustrating to do so, but so it goes.


----------



## bilbafta

St.zoe said:


> Hi, just wondering if you are still waiting as of this date 17th Nov 2019. I applied on 29th March 2019 and I am still blindly waiting with no CO contacts. ANZSCO Naval Architect - 233916 (Other Engineering Professionals). is there anyone out there on the same page? Would be nice to know someone that's on the same situation as me.


2nd Sept 2019 is the lodgement date...in the same boat as you are brother..nothing but wait


----------



## deepak4388

2nd September 2019: yours is recently lodged and might take a while. I lodged my application on 10th April and no update received yet. It seems that the quota for 189
intake for 2019-2020 has exhausted and we might be able to see traction again for 189 applications afterJune 2020.


----------



## hchoubisa

bilbafta said:


> 2nd Sept 2019 is the lodgement date...in the same boat as you are brother..nothing but wait


7 march 2019 189 with no co contact 

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta

deepak4388 said:


> 2nd September 2019: yours is recently lodged and might take a while. I lodged my application on 10th April and no update received yet. It seems that the quota for 189
> intake for 2019-2020 has exhausted and we might be able to see traction again for 189 applications afterJune 2020.


Jun 2020 is a loonnngggg timeeeee...people waiting since Jan 2019 shouldnt suffer. for me, 1 year wait is fine, but 2 years...that would be a disaster


----------



## saurabhpluto

hchoubisa said:


> 7 march 2019 189 with no co contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


28 feb 2019 189 no co contacts

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## farhan125

Applied on 7th Jan and got 2 CO contacts..........still waiting for grant.


----------



## saurabhpluto

bilbafta said:


> Jun 2020 is a loonnngggg timeeeee...people waiting since Jan 2019 shouldnt suffer. for me, 1 year wait is fine, but 2 years...that would be a disaster


They already have 18-33 months. So be prepared to wait for such time 

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,

190 Visa!

What is recommended for (how quickly) medical of someone recently lodged the 190 visa.

By considering the visa priority Trends 

491>190>189

What is recommended based on current global processing.

1. Immediately go for medical 

2. wait for 2 3 

3. wait for 1 months

Obviously everyone wants to get Visa grant without a sec delay


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 190 Visa!
> 
> What is recommended for (how quickly) medical of someone recently lodged the 190 visa.
> 
> By considering the visa priority Trends
> 
> 491>190>189
> 
> What is recommended based on current global processing.
> 
> 1. Immediately go for medical
> 
> 2. wait for 2 3
> 
> 3. wait for 1 months
> 
> Obviously everyone wants to get Visa grant without a sec delay


Most members complete their medicals before they submit the application 

I would go with option 1

Cheers


----------



## Hariexpatforum

bilbafta said:


> deepak4388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd September 2019: yours is recently lodged and might take a while. I lodged my application on 10th April and no update received yet. It seems that the quota for 189
> intake for 2019-2020 has exhausted and we might be able to see traction again for 189 applications afterJune 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 2020 is a loonnngggg timeeeee...people waiting since Jan 2019 shouldnt suffer. for me, 1 year wait is fine, but 2 years...that would be a disaster
Click to expand...

Please refer the below link.
https://discussions.myimmitracker.com/t/visa-grant-delay-189/8111/867

If DHA wants to fill the quota of 14652 places for 189 PTS stream in FY2019-20, then you’ll get an update soon before Jun 2020 provided CO is satisfied with all your documents.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

saurabhpluto said:


> hchoubisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 march 2019 189 with no co contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 28 feb 2019 189 no co contacts
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As per DHA FOI(Freedom of Information) disclosure as on May 2019, CO allocated to the cases lodged until 28 Feb 2019. So, you might get a DG if you haven’t had any contact so far.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Hariexpatforum said:


> As per DHA FOI(Freedom of Information) disclosure as on May 2019, CO allocated to the cases lodged until 28 Feb 2019. So, you might get a DG if you haven’t had any contact so far.


Where can i refer this FOI?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hariexpatforum

saurabhpluto said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per DHA FOI(Freedom of Information) disclosure as on May 2019, CO allocated to the cases lodged until 28 Feb 2019. So, you might get a DG if you haven’t had any contact so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can i refer this FOI?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Go through this video
https://youtu.be/co6k9GpNWhg


----------



## abhiaus

Hariexpatforum said:


> As per DHA FOI(Freedom of Information) disclosure as on May 2019, CO allocated to the cases lodged until 28 Feb 2019. So, you might get a DG if you haven’t had any contact so far.


I did not get any CO, mine is 189 visa. Lodgment date 8th Jan 2019 no CO contact, nothing as of now..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hariexpatforum

abhiaus said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per DHA FOI(Freedom of Information) disclosure as on May 2019, CO allocated to the cases lodged until 28 Feb 2019. So, you might get a DG if you haven’t had any contact so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get any CO, mine is 189 visa. Lodgment date 8th Jan 2019 no CO contact, nothing as of now..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

As per the data available, a CO would have definitely assigned to your application. However, processing time varies for each case and time of grant depends on the DHA’s plan for the current FY.


----------



## angsgee

Hi Team,

I claiming 5 pts from my husband. He had working experience as below as Software engineer.

Working Experience: 21-Mar-2011 to 12-Apr-2013.

I am Done with ACS for my Spouse and result as skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration after March 2013.

I got 189 invite and is Spouse's Payslip mandatory document for 189- Visa lodge?


----------



## angsgee

Can someone send me the mandatory document checklist for 189 visa lodge for both primary and spouse (am claiming pts from spouse)?


----------



## angsgee

In my Annual Superannuation Documents, I have my old address. Shall I submit that document f0r 189 visa lodge?

is Superannuation Document is mandatory for 189 visa lodge?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

angsgee said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I claiming 5 pts from my husband. He had working experience as below as Software engineer.
> 
> Working Experience: 21-Mar-2011 to 12-Apr-2013.
> 
> I am Done with ACS for my Spouse and result as skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration after March 2013.
> 
> I got 189 invite and is Spouse's Payslip mandatory document for 189- Visa lodge?


I would submit all documents submitted to ACS to deem your spouse skilled to DHA too - so if that included payslips, yes I would include them. Not sure if they are mandatory or not. 



angsgee said:


> In my Annual Superannuation Documents, I have my old address. Shall I submit that document f0r 189 visa lodge?
> 
> is Superannuation Document is mandatory for 189 visa lodge?


Superannuation statements will strengthen your overall evidence as they help corroborate other things you have submitted and can be corroborated by other things you have submitted to evidence skilled employment claims. I would submit it. 

I would also update your Super provider with your most current address.


----------



## NB

angsgee said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I claiming 5 pts from my husband. He had working experience as below as Software engineer.
> 
> Working Experience: 21-Mar-2011 to 12-Apr-2013.
> 
> I am Done with ACS for my Spouse and result as skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration after March 2013.
> 
> I got 189 invite and is Spouse's Payslip mandatory document for 189- Visa lodge?


If you are claiming spouse points, then you should submit the same set of evidence that you are are submitting for the main applicant 
So it would include payslips also
As far as mandatory is concerned, nothing is mandatory.
It’s the total evidence package that the CO sees but the payslips is obviously the starting point and most important 

Cheers


----------



## baru369

Hi everyone,

Hope all of you are doing good...

After getting the 189 Visa grant, is it allowed for the secondary applicant to stay and work in Australia with out primary applicant staying in Australia ?

Thanks for your reply....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

baru369 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope all of you are doing good...
> 
> After getting the 189 Visa grant, is it allowed for the secondary applicant to stay and work in Australia with out primary applicant staying in Australia ?
> 
> Thanks for your reply....


Yes - each member of the family unit that applied for the visa together will get their own visa grant, so each person will have to comply with the visa conditions as an individual. 

Ceteris paribus the secondary applicant may be eligible for citizenship sooner / a RRV sooner.


----------



## baru369

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes - each member of the family unit that applied for the visa together will get their own visa grant, so each person will have to comply with the visa conditions as an individual.
> 
> Ceteris paribus the secondary applicant may be eligible for citizenship sooner / a RRV sooner.


Thank you for your reply...It is very helpful...


----------



## uqmraza2

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have missed to add NON MIGRATING family in online visa application.
> 
> 1. Yes i do mention non migrating family members in form 80.
> 
> 2. I am holding my application for now. How I have't click on final submit button but upload all the documents.
> 
> how i can go back in relevant application page and add in online form?


Any thoughts on this one Please?


----------



## uqmraza2

*NON MIGRATING family*



uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have missed to add NON MIGRATING family in online visa application.
> 
> 1. Yes i do mention non migrating family members in form 80.
> 
> 2. I am holding my application for now. How I have't click on final submit button but upload all the documents.
> 
> how i can go back in relevant application page and add in online form?


Any thoughts on this one Please?


----------



## Y-ME101

*Guys Any idea/view when can we see 189 queue moving post Feb/March 2019 cases. 
It is stagnant since August.*


----------



## abhiaus

Y-ME101 said:


> *Guys Any idea/view when can we see 189 queue moving post Feb/March 2019 cases.
> It is stagnant since August.*


I have applied since Jan'19, Still waiting...


----------



## saurabhpluto

Y-ME101 said:


> *Guys Any idea/view when can we see 189 queue moving post Feb/March 2019 cases.
> It is stagnant since August.*


Stagnant since June I believe

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ND01

Hey guys,

I received my ITA in Feb 2019 and lodged on March 2019. I have not received any CO contacts or updates until today (it has been 9 months already). I have a few questions if anyone can help 
1) Should I anticipate for a CO contact? Or if there are no missing docs in my application, there won't be any CO contacts?
2) Is the processing time reflected on the website for those applications lodged now or even for those lodged way before?
3) What status should I expect to see in my immiaccount after submitting all my documents? What are the stages?

:clap2:


----------



## hamza-93

ND01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received my ITA in Feb 2019 and lodged on March 2019. I have not received any CO contacts or updates until today (it has been 9 months already). I have a few questions if anyone can help
> 1) Should I anticipate for a CO contact? Or if there are no missing docs in my application, there won't be any CO contacts?
> 2) Is the processing time reflected on the website for those applications lodged now or even for those lodged way before?
> 3) What status should I expect to see in my immiaccount after submitting all my documents? What are the stages?
> 
> :clap2:


Hi
1. If you have submitted all the documents then CO should just give you direct grant provided CO doesn't overlook any already submitted document.
2. Processing time is overall, irrespective of when you lodged your visa.
3. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## NB

ND01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received my ITA in Feb 2019 and lodged on March 2019. I have not received any CO contacts or updates until today (it has been 9 months already). I have a few questions if anyone can help
> 1) Should I anticipate for a CO contact? Or if there are no missing docs in my application, there won't be any CO contacts?
> 2) Is the processing time reflected on the website for those applications lodged now or even for those lodged way before?
> 3) What status should I expect to see in my immiaccount after submitting all my documents? What are the stages?
> 
> :clap2:


1. No one can say. Many applicants have multiple CO contacts and some get direct grants. It all depends on the strength of the evidence that you have submitted and the complexity of your case 

2. For all pending applications 

3. Don’t give too much credence to what it says.
Just make sure that the CO is not waiting for any documents from you

Cheers


----------



## ND01

What is with the 33 months processing time? What if by the time we get the grant, our age has crossed to the next tier?


----------



## hamza-93

ND01 said:


> What is with the 33 months processing time? What if by the time we get the grant, our age has crossed to the next tier?


Once you receive an invitation, your EOI is locked - meaning changes in points due to any circumstance doesn't matter as long as you can provide documents to support your claims at the time of invitation.


----------



## Y-ME101

abhiaus said:


> I have applied since Jan'19, Still waiting...


if you have not received any CO contact you can contact DOHA. Why I am saying this because grants are issued till Feb last. Experts can suggest


----------



## ND01

IT seems that all applications after february 2019 are not processed. By changing the processing time as they like, aren't they holding millions of dollars in processing fees with indefinite timelines?


----------



## NB

ND01 said:


> IT seems that all applications after february 2019 are not processed. By changing the processing time as they like, aren't they holding millions of dollars in processing fees with indefinite timelines?


Who the hell is bothered with what happens to the applicants 
They have 10 applicants waiting for every empty slot who are willing to wait even more
After they have increased the processing times, I don’t see any slow down in applications 

Cheers


----------



## OrwellQuay

Hi, CO may be been assigned but may not have contacted you. CO contact is not mandatory, direct grant without CO contact is possible. What is the Status shown in ur Application i.e 'Received', 'Initial Assessment' or 'Final Assessment' ?



abhiaus said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per DHA FOI(Freedom of Information) disclosure as on May 2019, CO allocated to the cases lodged until 28 Feb 2019. So, you might get a DG if you haven’t had any contact so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get any CO, mine is 189 visa. Lodgment date 8th Jan 2019 no CO contact, nothing as of now..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ND01

Is it true that the processing time is updated on the 20th of every month?


----------



## NB

ND01 said:


> Is it true that the processing time is updated on the 20th of every month?


A few days here and there
But it is updated every month for sure

Cheers


----------



## ND01

I noticed that the invites for FY2019-20 had very little invitations. It could mean that the 189s are generating a huge amount of backlog. I've read in some places that they have been really slow in processing the applications (ITAs) and they are now only at Feb-19 applications. Anyone has any information about this?

Given that they invited less people in the previous months, if the number of grants remain the same every month, things should start picking up.


----------



## NB

ND01 said:


> I noticed that the invites for FY2019-20 had very little invitations. It could mean that the 189s are generating a huge amount of backlog. I've read in some places that they have been really slow in processing the applications (ITAs) and they are now only at Feb-19 applications. Anyone has any information about this?
> 
> Given that they invited less people in the previous months, if the number of grants remain the same every month, things should start picking up.


Every applicant is looking for the silver lining in the clouds
The sky is overcast and when the sun will shine, no one can say 

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

NB said:


> Every applicant is looking for the silver lining in the clouds
> The sky is overcast and when the sun will shine, no one can say
> 
> Cheers


Your articulation is great


----------



## hamza-93

NB said:


> Every applicant is looking for the silver lining in the clouds
> The sky is overcast and when the sun will shine, no one can say
> 
> Cheers


Had to like this comment.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

NB said:


> Every applicant is looking for the silver lining in the clouds
> The sky is overcast and when the sun will shine, no one can say
> 
> Cheers




Atleast any statement with regards to delay and expected start time from DHA would be beneficial. 
The process has been kept as black box by DHA with very limited or zero mechanism to get the updates.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## CODeRUS

Hi folks,

does anyone know if I will new to re-do my medicals if I travel overseas while waiting for 189 on a bridging visa?


----------



## NB

CODeRUS said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> does anyone know if I will new to re-do my medicals if I travel overseas while waiting for 189 on a bridging visa?


Whether to ask you to redo the Medicals or not is the sole prerogative of the CO
Whether you travel overseas or not will not affect the decision 
You will need a bridging visa B to travel overseas 

Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS

Thanks NB! I guess the same goes for PCC certificates?


----------



## NB

CODeRUS said:


> Thanks NB! I guess the same goes for PCC certificates?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## bernardv

Hi all! Just want to seek your comment on my case:
I lodged my 189 application on 5 Feb and the status turned to “Initial assessment” on 7 May. After submitting those document required by DOHA I got CO contact again on 19 July. I then supplied all the additional document on 8 Aug and the status now is “Further assessment”.
Since the published 189 processing time was significantly lengthened now, do you think the processing speed for my case is also slowing down or it’s not much affected since I have been picked up by CO already?
Also I want to clarify that will the points affect the processing time (or the position in the queue) or it’s just for prioritising the invitation only?
Thanks very much for your comment  cheers


----------



## NB

bernardv said:


> Hi all! Just want to seek your comment on my case:
> I lodged my 189 application on 5 Feb and the status turned to “Initial assessment” on 7 May. After submitting those document required by DOHA I got CO contact again on 19 July. I then supplied all the additional document on 8 Aug and the status now is “Further assessment”.
> Since the published 189 processing time was significantly lengthened now, do you think the processing speed for my case is also slowing down or it’s not much affected since I have been picked up by CO already?
> Also I want to clarify that will the points affect the processing time (or the position in the queue) or it’s just for prioritising the invitation only?
> Thanks very much for your comment  cheers


Points or anzsco codes lose relevance once you are invited 

189 processing has slowed down, so it will affect everybody to some extent

Cheers


----------



## ND01

Hopefully they will start processing the 2019 applicants before June 2020 else there will be a heavy backlog from 2019


----------



## deepak4388

They want to increase the backlog so as to further increase the processing timelines. This will discourage people to apply for 189 visa which is their end goal.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

deepak4388 said:


> They want to increase the backlog so as to further increase the processing timelines. This will discourage people to apply for 189 visa which is their end goal.


They can decrease the no. of invites if they want to refrain people from applying 189 visa. No sense in increasing the timelines.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

Hariexpatforum said:


> They can decrease the no. of invites if they want to refrain people from applying 189 visa. No sense in increasing the timelines.


They have only invited 2700 applicants this FY year, at this stage last year it was around 6-8k invites how much more reduction do you want?


----------



## RT_2019

Hariexpatforum said:


> They can decrease the no. of invites if they want to refrain people from applying 189 visa. No sense in increasing the timelines.


That's true, they can just stop giving out further invites, they obviously don't want people to stop applying.

People who are getting invites in recent months are still lodging the visa, in-spite of knowing the huge timelines of 18-33 months so obviously there is no discouraging new applicants. They are ready to wait up to 3 years to get their grants rather than going Regional. But it's their choice to wait.

It's just disappointing for people who applied thinking the timelines were 6 months.


----------



## NB

RT_2019 said:


> That's true, they can just stop giving out further invites, they obviously don't want people to stop applying.
> 
> People who are getting invites in recent months are still lodging the visa, in-spite of knowing the huge timelines of 18-33 months so obviously there is no discouraging new applicants. They are ready to wait up to 3 years to get their grants rather than going Regional. But it's their choice to wait.
> 
> It's just disappointing for people who applied thinking the timelines were 6 months.


The wait time for Parents visa without contribution is 30 Years
and Yet people apply

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

Hariexpatforum said:


> They can decrease the no. of invites if they want to refrain people from applying 189 visa. No sense in increasing the timelines.


Invites doesn't mean they are keen on issuing 189 grants.

It is just one of their KRA to set some standard invites in 189 as per the mandates. These mandates will go away from 2020 i believe and then it would be a shut shop for 189

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hariexpatforum

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can decrease the no. of invites if they want to refrain people from applying 189 visa. No sense in increasing the timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> They have only invited 2700 applicants this FY year, at this stage last year it was around 6-8k invites how much more reduction do you want?
Click to expand...

When the grants are completely stalled, why to invite new applicants.. they should freeze the invite until they clear the backlogs. No point in mounting up the timelines. Guess they don’t want to lose their revenue on 189 visa.


----------



## falcon22

I personally believe that 189 visa is practically dead now. Those of us who are in queue should also look for a second option because they might scrap the whole program and refund the fees paid by applicants. This has happened in the past with multiple immigration program across the world. The applicants would be the loosers because it is the "time" which is crucial in immigration equation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

falcon22 said:


> I personally believe that 189 visa is practically dead now. Those of us who are in queue should also look for a second option because they might scrap the whole program and refund the fees paid by applicants. This has happened in the past with multiple immigration program across the world. The applicants would be the loosers because it is the "time" which is crucial in immigration equation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I agree to this. DHA can do any wonders.

Applicants has to suffer by wasting time effort and money i believe

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks

Hariexpatforum said:


> When the grants are completely stalled, why to invite new applicants.. they should freeze the invite until they clear the backlogs. No point in mounting up the timelines. Guess they don’t want to lose their revenue on 189 visa.


So because you have lodged your visa and the processing time is longer, they should now freeze the 189 invite? What a terrible statement to make. If you were in the shoes of those waiting for an invite, you won't make such statement.


----------



## NB

shabaranks said:


> So because you have lodged your visa and the processing time is longer, they should now freeze the 189 invite? What a terrible statement to make. If you were in the shoes of those waiting for an invite, you won't make such statement.


It’s human nature 
Everyone feels that the room is overcrowded and the door should be shut once they have entered it

Cheers


----------



## Hariexpatforum

shabaranks said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the grants are completely stalled, why to invite new applicants.. they should freeze the invite until they clear the backlogs. No point in mounting up the timelines. Guess they don’t want to lose their revenue on 189 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> So because you have lodged your visa and the processing time is longer, they should now freeze the 189 invite? What a terrible statement to make. If you were in the shoes of those waiting for an invite, you won't make such statement.
Click to expand...

It’s not about processing timelines. What’s the sole intent of inviting people if you don’t have capacity to process the existing applications.. Is immigration a money making business for the govt..


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because you have lodged your visa and the processing time is longer, they should now freeze the 189 invite? What a terrible statement to make. If you were in the shoes of those waiting for an invite, you won't make such statement.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s human nature
> Everyone feels that the room is overcrowded and the door should be shut once they have entered it
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Obviously. Let’s not get suffocated by taking more people in the room which exceeds the room’s capacity.


----------



## OP2

If they are not interested in giving 189 visas, as well shut down the program . Why invite people who are at the top of the queue (in terms of points ) and make them suffer


----------



## Hariexpatforum

OP2 said:


> If they are not interested in giving 189 visas, as well shut down the program . Why invite people who are at the top of the queue (in terms of points ) and make them suffer


Right. But if they want to discontinue 189 program, they will announce it next March formally. However, they will continue to invite applicants until then and process those applications eventually at a slower pace. For eg: They announced in March 2019 to discontinue 489 visa but eventually invited people to apply and processed their applications.


----------



## mt3467

they may want to take it slow on the visas while the economy is sluggish. When it begins to pick up again i’m sure there will be grants flying off shelves. 

They can only hold back visas for so long though before it gets unfair and starts damaging their reputation, so i hope this is temporary.


----------



## NB

Hariexpatforum said:


> Obviously. Let’s not get suffocated by taking more people in the room which exceeds the room’s capacity.


Who decides when the room is full ?

What makes you think it was not suffocating when you were allowed in the room ?
If you are feeling suffocated, you are free to leave the room
DHA allows you to withdraw your application at any point of time 

Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS

NB said:


> Who decides when the room is full ?
> 
> DHA allows you to withdraw your application at any point of time
> 
> Cheers


Yes, but no refund whatsoever, even if they have not even touched the application.


----------



## NB

CODeRUS said:


> Yes, but no refund whatsoever, even if they have not even touched the application.


Better then getting suffocated as the member is feeling

Cheers


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Let’s not get suffocated by taking more people in the room which exceeds the room’s capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides when the room is full ?
> 
> What makes you think it was not suffocating when you were allowed in the room ?
> If you are feeling suffocated, you are free to leave the room
> DHA allows you to withdraw your application at any point of time
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Capacity of the room is 16,652 places as for this FY as decided by DHA. When I was allowed in the room back in March , the people already in the room were receiving grants faster than now and creating room for new entrants. But it’s not the same anymore.
Also, you are vacated the room long back so you can’t realise the level of suffocation people experience now rather than suggesting to withdraw the application easily.


----------



## VK246

Hariexpatforum said:


> Capacity of the room is 16,652 places as for this FY as decided by DHA. When I was allowed in the room back in March , the people already in the room were receiving grants faster than now and creating room for new entrants. But it’s not the same anymore.
> Also, you are vacated the room long back so you can’t realise the level of suffocation people experience now rather than suggesting to withdraw the application easily.


Please remain calm. It's futile to be aggressive. He is helping out many people/ aspirants out there; let's respect/ appreciate that.. cheers 

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

VK246 said:


> Please remain calm. It's futile to be aggressive. He is helping out many people/ aspirants out there; let's respect/ appreciate that.. cheers
> 
> Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


I agree

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

No point fighting over here which will yield nothing to all of us. Guys you should all refrain from making these statements which hurt other person. The discussion in this forum for past few days, from where I see is not constructive. We need to understand can we do something to change the situation we all are in, otherwise we should keep calm and help each others as people on this forum has always done for each other. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

Hahahaha, I don't want to add more fuel to the fire, but I want to say my 2 cents


People who are saying they should stop inviting 189 all together just because the grants are being delayed, are tired and frustrated with the system, I understand. But when applying for PR you should have known what you are getting into, if you are planning on coming to Australia, you should have *researched* that there is a shift in the government, it was your responsibility to plan ahead, I mean you are planning for *your future* right?

Most of you people who say 189 invites should be stopped are offshore people who have *never stepped* in Australia , You do realize that one of the biggest aspect of Australian economy is *Student Visa.* Bigger than your beloved 189, and 190. Students who have invested more than you guys, *10x more money* spent than you guys on their PR journey. If they stop 189 entirely they might as well stop student visas, cause a person would not come to Australia, if he/she does not see their future that will be a big hit on Australian economy. Meanwhile offshore people keep living their happy lives, doing the same job they were doing since the past 5-6 years, why are you guys so worried? You have something to fall back on, an already well established life. It is us the students who studied in Australia with our future hanging in the air.

So please don't make such statements about stopping the invites, without having full information. Like I said this FY only 2700 applicants have been invited and at this stage last year (during your time) there were 8000 invites already. Oct, Nov, Feb, March biggest of last FY. If you are feeling so frustrated, nobody has stopped you from withdrawing your application but hey? why would you? you have spent what last 1 and half year on you journey? my journey started 4.5 years ago. 

So stop feeling sorry for yourself and wait for your grant patiently, also keep in mind that couple of 189 grants were given the past couple of weeks so stop saying it is completely stalled, maybe you have problems with your documents, employers. Better yet, if you really want the Australian dream, apply for 491 and go live in Gold Coast, but stop crying on the forum about your grants. eace:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

On a happy note

189 Processing times reduced to 12 months for 75% and 20 months for 90%


----------



## NB

Hariexpatforum said:


> Capacity of the room is 16,652 places as for this FY as decided by DHA. When I was allowed in the room back in March , the people already in the room were receiving grants faster than now and creating room for new entrants. But it’s not the same anymore.
> Also, you are vacated the room long back so you can’t realise the level of suffocation people experience now rather than suggesting to withdraw the application easily.


On the same hand you got your invite easily, so you don’t understand the anxiety of the people waiting for it
Only your comfort counts and not of those who are waiting for invites ?
There has been only a few thousand invites this year as compared to the capacity 16,500 places, so how are you feeling suffocated ?

Another 10-12,000 people will still enter the room and you have to bear it or leave the room as I suggested 

Cheers


----------



## RT_2019

GandalfandBilbo said:


> On a happy note
> 
> 189 Processing times reduced to 12 months for 75% and 20 months for 90%


Wow !!!!


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Hahahaha, I don't want to add more fuel to the fire, but I want to say my 2 cents
> 
> 
> People who are saying they should stop inviting 189 all together just because the grants are being delayed, are tired and frustrated with the system, I understand. But when applying for PR you should have known what you are getting into, if you are planning on coming to Australia, you should have *researched* that there is a shift in the government, it was your responsibility to plan ahead, I mean you are planning for *your future* right?
> 
> Most of you people who say 189 invites should be stopped are offshore people who have *never stepped* in Australia , You do realize that one of the biggest aspect of Australian economy is *Student Visa.* Bigger than your beloved 189, and 190. Students who have invested more than you guys, *10x more money* spent than you guys on their PR journey. If they stop 189 entirely they might as well stop student visas, cause a person would not come to Australia, if he/she does not see their future that will be a big hit on Australian economy. Meanwhile offshore people keep living their happy lives, doing the same job they were doing since the past 5-6 years, why are you guys so worried? You have something to fall back on, an already well established life. It is us the students who studied in Australia with our future hanging in the air.
> 
> So please don't make such statements about stopping the invites, without having full information. Like I said this FY only 2700 applicants have been invited and at this stage last year (during your time) there were 8000 invites already. Oct, Nov, Feb, March biggest of last FY. If you are feeling so frustrated, nobody has stopped you from withdrawing your application but hey? why would you? you have spent what last 1 and half year on you journey? my journey started 4.5 years ago.
> 
> So stop feeling sorry for yourself and wait for your grant patiently, also keep in mind that couple of 189 grants were given the past couple of weeks so stop saying it is completely stalled, maybe you have problems with your documents, employers. Better yet, if you really want the Australian dream, apply for 491 and go live in Gold Coast, but stop crying on the forum about your grants. eace:


Sounds logical.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

Hariexpatforum said:


> Capacity of the room is 16,652 places as for this FY as decided by DHA. When I was allowed in the room back in March , the people already in the room were receiving grants faster than now and creating room for new entrants. But it’s not the same anymore.
> Also, you are vacated the room long back so you can’t realise the level of suffocation people experience now rather than suggesting to withdraw the application easily.


You are unnecessarily getting frustrated, when no one here or anywhere except the DHA knows the modalities around VISA processing. When I received my grant within 20 days, there were people waiting close to an year without CO contact. 

This is just a step and the larger challenge lies in finding a job and settling here (if you are offshore that is). You have done your part, take a chill pill and relax for now and your anxiety will not help you in any ways at all. 

All the best..!


----------



## fugitive_4u

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If they stop 189 entirely they might as well stop student visas, cause a person would not come to Australia, if he/she does not see their future that will be a big hit on Australian economy.


Valid points you have mentioned, but help me understand the quote above. Not saying you should, but what are the prospects if you were to go back after your education? 

Graduates back in India from good Institutes are getting some real sweet deal. Wouldn't you be on par with their pay scale?


----------



## shabaranks

Hariexpatforum said:


> Capacity of the room is 16,652 places as for this FY as decided by DHA. When I was allowed in the room back in March , the people already in the room were receiving grants faster than now and creating room for new entrants. But it’s not the same anymore.
> Also, you are vacated the room long back so you can’t realise the level of suffocation people experience now rather than suggesting to withdraw the application easily.





NB said:


> On the same hand you got your invite easily, so you don’t understand the anxiety of the people waiting for it
> Only your comfort counts and not of those who are waiting for invites ?
> There has been only a few thousand invites this year as compared to the capacity 16,500 places, so how are you feeling suffocated ?
> 
> Another 10-12,000 people will still enter the room and you have to bear it or leave the room as I suggested
> 
> Cheers


@Hariexpatforum And what if we say that Major cities in Australia is already suffocated and they should stop granting 189 visa. How does that sound?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

fugitive_4u said:


> Valid points you have mentioned, but help me understand the quote above. Not saying you should, but what are the prospects if you were to go back after your education?
> 
> Graduates back in India from good Institutes are getting some real sweet deal. Wouldn't you be on par with their pay scale?


I'll talk about the most of the youth who are in my situation. Bachelors or Masters.

Over 70% students who get student visas apply for it, thinking they will have future in Aus, because they want a better life, new experience and new opportunities. They choose Aus because there is a pathway to PR via 189, or else they might as well go to USA, UK (UK changed their rules recently allowing 2 years work visa after study my situation is before this) or some other 1st world country. Now when students plan to settle in Aus that is mainly due to the reasons that they want to make more money, help parents, financial hardships in India, too much population in India etc. The other students come for the overseas experience who don't care if they get to stay or not because they have a happy happening lifestyle back in their home country. 99% these students go back. 

Now coming to the question of getting jobs in home countries after education

I did my bachelors (3 years) in India got a job offer before graduating for 25k INR per month, I thought about taking it but at the same time I also saw the same offer in 40 other applicants, I would be doing the same job as their and 25k INR was not enough for me, so I decided to do Masters but due to some technical problems in the release of my marksheet I couldn't get Admission and I was about to waste my year, so I decided to come to Australia, my Uni is pretty reputable in Aus but fees were low due to me doing only 3 subjects per semester, almost all Master degrees have 4, I took out edu loan from India, came here, Studying and doing part time job. Found a job in the field I love after completing masters. I have one more friend exactly the same case as me he is a brilliant PHP developer but he wants to go back to india now, he is searching for jobs and no company is willing to hire him, they expect him to work for 1 lac INR, meanwhile here he has a package of 75k AUD. So to answer your question yes there are job offers but they are not good enough for us to take it. I already established my life here, why would I go back? Who will pay my edu loan? plus this is a guy with Aus experience imagine those who are unable to get a job, how will their job search play out in their home countries? Do you know anyone who got an MBA from UK and is now working in India with the same salary as he would get in UK? forget same but even 25% cut is not possible. Now why would I be willing to relocate to India when people with more experience than me (offshore couples) are trying so hard to come to Australia? Everyone wants a better lifestyle that is why they are trying to come to Australia. People like me already are familiar with this lifestyle why would I give that up after staying here and give my place to someone who does not stay here and who I know for sure is going to struggle to find a job for the first 6-7 months easily and might just start doing entirely something new cause he/she was not able to crack Aus interviews.


----------



## nishantkj

Processing time of 189 has been reduced to 12 to 20 months today.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I'll talk about the most of the youth who are in my situation. Bachelors or Masters.
> 
> ........................
> ........................
> People like me already are familiar with this lifestyle why would I give that up after staying here and give my place to someone who does not stay here and who I know for sure is going to struggle to find a job for the first 6-7 months easily and might just start doing entirely something new cause he/she was not able to crack Aus interviews.


My query stemmed from the fact that most graduates (4 years) with ICT in India, would attract 20 LPA package plus if graduating from a decent Uni. 

Appreciate your perspective.

All the best..!


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity of the room is 16,652 places as for this FY as decided by DHA. When I was allowed in the room back in March , the people already in the room were receiving grants faster than now and creating room for new entrants. But it’s not the same anymore.
> Also, you are vacated the room long back so you can’t realise the level of suffocation people experience now rather than suggesting to withdraw the application easily.
> 
> 
> 
> On the same hand you got your invite easily, so you don’t understand the anxiety of the people waiting for it
> Only your comfort counts and not of those who are waiting for invites ?
> There has been only a few thousand invites this year as compared to the capacity 16,500 places, so how are you feeling suffocated ?
> 
> Another 10-12,000 people will still enter the room and you have to bear it or leave the room as I suggested
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 Everyone’s case isn’t like you. Lot of people waiting for invite and grant for months including me. So refrain from unnecessary comment when you don’t know the background. Moreover, I’m not a supporter of stopping invites but I’m against exploiting applicants. However, the quarrel over here doesn’t change anything in the department. So, stop ordering people to stay or withdraw. That’s not your business.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

fugitive_4u said:


> My query stemmed from the fact that most graduates (4 years) with ICT in India, would attract 20 LPA package plus if graduating from a decent Uni.
> 
> Appreciate your perspective.
> 
> All the best..!



I don't think graduates from India after 4 year Bachelors get 20L PA unless you graduate from IIT. Most people get is 25k-30k, If what you say is correct then nobody would want to leave India


----------



## Hariexpatforum

shabaranks said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capacity of the room is 16,652 places as for this FY as decided by DHA. When I was allowed in the room back in March , the people already in the room were receiving grants faster than now and creating room for new entrants. But it’s not the same anymore.
> Also, you are vacated the room long back so you can’t realise the level of suffocation people experience now rather than suggesting to withdraw the application easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the same hand you got your invite easily, so you don’t understand the anxiety of the people waiting for it
> Only your comfort counts and not of those who are waiting for invites ?
> There has been only a few thousand invites this year as compared to the capacity 16,500 places, so how are you feeling suffocated ?
> 
> Another 10-12,000 people will still enter the room and you have to bear it or leave the room as I suggested
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Hariexpatforum And what if we say that Major cities in Australia is already suffocated and they should stop granting 189 visa. How does that sound?
Click to expand...

Yes, that’s really pathetic and I agree. Would like to clear the air that I’m not for stopping the grants however against this exploitation. At the same time can’t take when someone talks like this is human nature etc., as if he is from different planet


----------



## TVS2Aus

Processing time reduced for 189 visa. Now it is 12 to 20 months.


----------



## NB

Hariexpatforum said:


> Everyone’s case isn’t like you. Lot of people waiting for invite and grant for months including me. So refrain from unnecessary comment when you don’t know the background. Moreover, I’m not a supporter of stopping invites but I’m against exploiting applicants. However, the quarrel over here doesn’t change anything in the department. So, stop ordering people to stay or withdraw. That’s not your business.


If it is not my business to ask people to withdraw, then it’s not your business also to ask DHA to stop issuing invites
And as someone rightly said, I don’t want any more immigrants in the city I live as it is bursting at seams
So stop issuing grants under 189 even to those who are waiting

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I don't think graduates from India after 4 year Bachelors get 20L PA unless you graduate from IIT. Most people get is 25k-30k, If what you say is correct then nobody would want to leave India


This is correct

4 years of experience and 20 lpa is far fetched unless it is IIT-IIM/ISB combo

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## OP2

GandalfandBilbo said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> My query stemmed from the fact that most graduates (4 years) with ICT in India, would attract 20 LPA package plus if graduating from a decent Uni.
> 
> Appreciate your perspective.
> 
> All the best..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think graduates from India after 4 year Bachelors get 20L PA unless you graduate from IIT. Most people get is 25k-30k, If what you say is correct then nobody would want to leave India
Click to expand...

Money sometimes may not be the deciding factor. Most Indian cities are blessed with terrible infrastructure, inadequate social infrastructure , poor quality of life. I and my spouse earn about the same as what we would in AU . So if money was the only factor , it makes zero economic sense for us to relocate .to add it it the salaries in AU are not high enough and the taxes are higher compared to India.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

NB said:


> Hariexpatforum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone’s case isn’t like you. Lot of people waiting for invite and grant for months including me. So refrain from unnecessary comment when you don’t know the background. Moreover, I’m not a supporter of stopping invites but I’m against exploiting applicants. However, the quarrel over here doesn’t change anything in the department. So, stop ordering people to stay or withdraw. That’s not your business.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is not my business to ask people to withdraw, then it’s not your business also to ask DHA to stop issuing invites
> And as someone rightly said, I don’t want any more immigrants in the city I live as it is bursting at seams
> So stop issuing grants under 189 even to those who are waiting
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Great.. Department will listen to you and you can boss around them too...


----------



## monish_shaarma88

*monish_sha*

Some good news, 189 processing time changed to 12 to 20 months.


----------



## sky1988

The global processing time for 189 has reduced to 12 months-20 months.


----------



## Hariexpatforum

sky1988 said:


> The global processing time for 189 has reduced to 12 months-20 months.


This is encouraging. Good to see that the applications aged 12 - 20 months have been processed in last month. Hope the Nov and Dec applicants see some light at the end of tunnel. Good luck to them !!


----------



## bilbafta

congrats everyone !
anyone got grant or CO contact?


----------



## saurabhpluto

bilbafta said:


> congrats everyone !
> 
> anyone got grant or CO contact?


That was too quick to ask. The updates are done only today.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf

This is hilarious. Y’all bickering and fighting over what y’all have zero control over. Please stop spamming the thread. Also stop assuming everyone here is of Indian origin. 

Per the new processing timelines, we’ve said it time and again that does really mean nothing to you. It’s not a forward projection. It’s a report of the month under review. And it’s the worst of 75th and 90th percentiles. And yes it’s been 2 years since I started my journey, 13 months since I first got invited,10 months since I lodged my visa and 7 months since the last CO contact. So yea I’m frustrated as well. But que sera sera. 
Fingers crossed we all get our grants and live the lives we dream of in Australia.


----------



## fugitive_4u

saurabhpluto said:


> This is correct
> 
> 4 years of experience and 20 lpa is far fetched unless it is IIT-IIM/ISB combo
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk





GandalfandBilbo said:


> I don't think graduates from India after 4 year Bachelors get 20L PA unless you graduate from IIT. Most people get is 25k-30k, If what you say is correct then nobody would want to leave India


I have known some offers being made in the IT startup world for good students graduating from non-premier institutes. I do even know some who jumped ship after 3 years of experience and bagged 30 LPA. 



OP2 said:


> Money sometimes may not be the deciding factor. Most Indian cities are blessed with terrible infrastructure, inadequate social infrastructure , poor quality of life. I and my spouse earn about the same as what we would in AU . So if money was the only factor , it makes zero economic sense for us to relocate .to add it it the salaries in AU are not high enough and the taxes are higher compared to India.


That is correct and I'm on the same boat. Income minus expenditure, my net is lesser than what it was in India. It is other priorities that has driven us down under.


----------



## ND01

GandalfandBilbo said:


> On a happy note
> 
> 189 Processing times reduced to 12 months for 75% and 20 months for 90%


That's good news. It's the first reduction in so many months ! :clap2:


----------



## Y-ME101

ND01 said:


> That's good news. It's the first reduction in so many months ! :clap2:


really a good news for 189 people.


----------



## His Royal Highness

"189 Processing times reduced to 12 months for 75% and 20 months for 90%"

I was also quite surprised to see the reduction in processing times, given that we are not aware of more than a handful 189 visas being granted recently. My thoughts? That the DHA has identified certain cases that had an impact on the processing timelines, i.e. the ones that were really overdue, and has finalised these. This then had a positive adjustment on the processing timelines.

Another observation from Immitracker...even with the recent bigger grant in November, that the number of people filing their 189 visa applications have remained low. It may be that people have started to realize that the 189 world is not a happy place to be currently and is avoiding making their applications...looking for alternatives...which is exactly what DHA would like to happen


----------



## Bamf

For the umpteenth time, the global processing times ain’t an average nor are they a forward looking projection. What it basically implies is for October (however few the number of 189 applications processed), the worst 75/90th percentile took that long to. Also note that there’s a whole world of applicants outside of this forum and immitracker. Yes, immitracker can give us a sense but that’s all. There’re lots of people I know who haven’t even heard of immitracker. Heck up to a few months ago I hadn’t either. So is this good news? We can’t tell one way or another. 
Cheers.


----------



## saurabhpluto

His Royal Highness said:


> "189 Processing times reduced to 12 months for 75% and 20 months for 90%"
> 
> I was also quite surprised to see the reduction in processing times, given that we are not aware of more than a handful 189 visas being granted recently. My thoughts? That the DHA has identified certain cases that had an impact on the processing timelines, i.e. the ones that were really overdue, and has finalised these. This then had a positive adjustment on the processing timelines.
> 
> Another observation from Immitracker...even with the recent bigger grant in November, that the number of people filing their 189 visa applications have remained low. It may be that people have started to realize that the 189 world is not a happy place to be currently and is avoiding making their applications...looking for alternatives...which is exactly what DHA would like to happen


This is correct i believe

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt3467

saurabhpluto said:


> This is correct i believe
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


No I believe it's just maths. Assume you only accepted 10(!) grants all month from a pile of old cases...

10% 2 months wait
20% 3 months wait
30% 3 months wait
40% 5 months wait
50% 7 months wait 
60% 7 months wait 
70% 9 months wait
80% 12 months wait <--------- 75%
90% 22 months wait <---------- 90%
100% 34 months wait

Then assume you accept 100 grants because you had an influx from july


10% 2 months wait
20% 3 months wait
30% 3 months wait
40% 3 months wait
50% 3 months wait 
60% 3 months wait 
70% 3 months wait
80% 3 months wait <--------- 75%
90% 9 months wait <---------- 90%
100% 34 months wait

So when they're processing small numbers of cases, they are heavily skewed by historical "toughies". Just as soon as the July 1000 come start getting grants, the figures will look much better but it doesn't mean they're processing them any faster.

What this means is the processing times will improve on the website, but they will probably be getting through them slower!


----------



## saurabhpluto

mt3467 said:


> No I believe it's just maths. Assume you only accepted 10(!) grants all month from a pile of old cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 10% 2 months wait
> 
> 20% 3 months wait
> 
> 30% 3 months wait
> 
> 40% 5 months wait
> 
> 50% 7 months wait
> 
> 60% 7 months wait
> 
> 70% 9 months wait
> 
> 80% 12 months wait <--------- 75%
> 
> 90% 22 months wait <---------- 90%
> 
> 100% 34 months wait
> 
> 
> 
> Then assume you accept 100 grants because you had an influx from july
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10% 2 months wait
> 
> 20% 3 months wait
> 
> 30% 3 months wait
> 
> 40% 3 months wait
> 
> 50% 3 months wait
> 
> 60% 3 months wait
> 
> 70% 3 months wait
> 
> 80% 3 months wait <--------- 75%
> 
> 90% 9 months wait <---------- 90%
> 
> 100% 34 months wait
> 
> 
> 
> So when they're processing small numbers of cases, they are heavily skewed by historical "toughies". Just as soon as the July 1000 come start getting grants, the figures will look much better but it doesn't mean they're processing them any faster.
> 
> 
> 
> What this means is the processing times will improve on the website, but they will probably be getting through them slower!


What is July 1000?

Most of the people are waiting from feb 2019 lodgement

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatesh581

His Royal Highness said:


> "189 Processing times reduced to 12 months for 75% and 20 months for 90%"
> 
> I was also quite surprised to see the reduction in processing times, given that we are not aware of more than a handful 189 visas being granted recently. My thoughts? That the DHA has identified certain cases that had an impact on the processing timelines, i.e. the ones that were really overdue, and has finalised these. This then had a positive adjustment on the processing timelines.
> 
> Another observation from Immitracker...even with the recent bigger grant in November, that the number of people filing their 189 visa applications have remained low. It may be that people have started to realize that the 189 world is not a happy place to be currently and is avoiding making their applications...looking for alternatives...which is exactly what DHA would like to happen


Do you think everyone is updating Immitracker? In my opinion majority of the people does not even know about it. Especially who process their applications through agencies/agents I believe. This is because when I speak with few friends who lodged their visa applications through agents does not even know about Immitracker. 
Any different opinions on this?


----------



## NB

venkatesh581 said:


> Do you think everyone is updating Immitracker? In my opinion majority of the people does not even know about it. Especially who process their applications through agencies/agents I believe. This is because when I speak with few friends who lodged their visa applications through agents does not even know about Immitracker.
> Any different opinions on this?


Applicants have realised that using the tracker only increases your anxiety levels and not giving any verified information in return
So day by day, the number of applicants using it is coming down

It’s best to avoid using it

Cheers


----------



## venkatesh581

NB said:


> Applicants have realised that using the tracker only increases your anxiety levels and not giving any verified information in return
> So day by day, the number of applicants using it is coming down
> 
> It’s best to avoid using it
> 
> Cheers


Yes NB. You are correct. Although numbers are not that much accurate, it will provide some idea/trend about invitation rounds and number of people in a queue in from of you I believe.


----------



## His Royal Highness

venkatesh581 said:


> Do you think everyone is updating Immitracker? In my opinion majority of the people does not even know about it. Especially who process their applications through agencies/agents I believe. This is because when I speak with few friends who lodged their visa applications through agents does not even know about Immitracker.
> Any different opinions on this?


No, Immitracker isn't perfect and it relies on its users to upload data that may be faulty.

However, even if it represents only a small percentage of the total number of applications it does provide useful trends.

The gold standard would be the numbers released by DHA; both their official numbers as well as their responses to Freedom of Information requests. But these released numbers may be months out of date (e.g. I would love to know the 189 grants for the months Aug/Sept/Oct...) - but if we don't have anything official we have to rely on "crowd-sourcing" of information, with all the associated inaccuracies


----------



## farhan125

This is true... a very small proportion is registered on immitracker


----------



## saurabhpluto

Even though small portion is registered on tracker. It is clear from the tracker and consistent with the FOI mentioned by someone earlier that thr department hasn't picked up cases beyond Feb 2019.

So isn't immitracker giving the same evidence mentioned by FOI by DHA.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pavan24

Could you please answer my query

In form 80 point no 39 says - Have you ever been refused a visa to any country.

I went for H1B stamping in 2016 and they issued 221(g) requested for additional documents, however my employer didn't provided the documents and I have not submitted and My application was expired.

So do I need to click yes or no. If yes do I need to say something. As I understood it is not rejected. Please clarify.


----------



## vedjaipraful

*vedjaipraful*

I am one of those people who applied through an agent. When I checked with them about the processing times, I was updated that people who had applied though them in Jan 2019 have started getting their grants. 
Of course they mentioned that there are certain visas whose rules are changing, but they cannot gauge how it will impact the processing of 189.
They also mentioned to be patient and not be anxious with the numbers we see on myimmitracker as I was told that all those people who got their grants recently from them, were not registered there !

I dont know if this reduces anxiety and frustration or adds to it ?

Lets hope for the best !


----------



## farhan125

People who have already received invitation should relax...as you people have done all you can...Now pray and wait for the grant....

I feel bad about the people who are still waiting for the invitation after doing all the hard work... I hope their cases get finalized as well. 

Regards


----------



## kamboj.chetan18

Can anyone advise when can I expect an invite for 190 visa
Eoi submitted - June2019
Updated score after 16Nov - 90 points

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamboj.chetan18

kamboj.chetan18 said:


> Can anyone advise when can I expect an invite for 190 visa
> Eoi submitted - June2019
> Updated score after 16Nov - 90 points
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Submitted for NSW...Software Engineer skillset

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav20

Hi All , 

Today I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI. my EOI details are as below : 

Job Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
DOE : 16 Nov 2019
EOI 190 : 90 + 5 pts. 
EOI 189 : 90 pts. 

Now I need to update details on Vic website within 14 Days, to move ahead with 190 invite. 
I have few queries : 

1) Should I go for 190 or wait for 189 EOI invite in December 2019 round ?
2) Also I have separate EOI for 189, and if I go for 190 , will it effect my 189 EOI invite in any way ?

Please suggest. Thanks in advance


----------



## nacalen

kamboj.chetan18 said:


> Submitted for NSW...Software Engineer skillset
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


this is a topic for 189 visa...


----------



## wewake17

I suggest you check the iscah predictions and proceed.


----------



## kamboj.chetan18

nacalen said:


> this is a topic for 189 visa...


Didn't know we are following the topics religiously!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamboj.chetan18

wewake17 said:


> I suggest you check the iscah predictions and proceed.


Thanks for the suggestion! Apparently I did check but there is no recent update on the prediction for 190. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamboj.chetan18

wewake17 said:


> I suggest you check the iscah predictions and proceed.


Thanks for the suggestion! Apparently, I did check on iscah but there is no recent update on the prediction for 190. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

kamboj.chetan18 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Apparently I did check but there is no recent update on the prediction for 190.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


No one can predict a 190
Iscah predictions are only for 189
Cheers


----------



## kamboj.chetan18

wewake17 said:


> I suggest you check the iscah predictions and proceed.


Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wewake17

You got your invite for 190 already right?

I am talking about 189. Iscah has predictions on when a 90 pointer gets his invite. 

If you are a single applicant, u will get it next draw.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Refer attached from iscah on possibility that DHA refuses to give grants to offshore people who have lodged applications.









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## alisadafamnahamza

@ saurabhpluto what rubbish is this if they refuse offshore applicants then why they are giving grants now to 190 offshore come one be real man they need proper grounds to refuse the applications


----------



## yumz683

Hello Experts,

1) Can someone confirm if it is actually possible to lodge visa application for both 190 and 189 simultaneously?

I have lodged 190 recently and expect it to go through within 8-9 months but it is likely that I wont be able to move before 1-2 years due to work commitments. Of course I can make my initial entry on 190 and come back but then if I end up waiting 2 years, there is a chance that even 189 visa gets granted by then, which obviously offers more radius for job search in Australia.

2) What should one be mindful of if applying for both visas simultaneously? does the latter visa takes precedence and cancels the first one? any other issues to consider?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB

yumz683 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 1) Can someone confirm if it is actually possible to lodge visa application for both 190 and 189 simultaneously?
> 
> I have lodged 190 recently and expect it to go through within 8-9 months but it is likely that I wont be able to move before 1-2 years due to work commitments. Of course I can make my initial entry on 190 and come back but then if I end up waiting 2 years, there is a chance that even 189 visa gets granted by then, which obviously offers more radius for job search in Australia.
> 
> 2) What should one be mindful of if applying for both visas simultaneously? does the latter visa takes precedence and cancels the first one? any other issues to consider?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. There is no drawback except that you pay full application fees for both applications and no refund even if you withdraw them after one of them is issued
2. Whichever visa is issued later will overwrite the earlier issued visa

So if by chance the 189 visa is issued first and then the 190, then the 189 will stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## yumz683

NB said:


> 1. There is no drawback except that you pay full application fees for both applications and no refund even if you withdraw them after one of them is issued
> 2. Whichever visa is issued later will overwrite the earlier issued visa
> 
> So if by chance the 189 visa is issued first and then the 190, then the 189 will stand cancelled
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## gvbrin

One grat reported for 23 March granted on 21 Nov source Immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

HI everyone,

I am looking for information for 3 years old baby.

E medical says 

719 TB Screening test - TST or IGRA Referred

Blood test was conducted. What does mean and next steps ?


----------



## eramitsingh1985

gvbrin said:


> One grat reported for 23 March granted on 21 Nov source Immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah that’s good news and they have started picking up new cases. Let’s hope some more movement until Christmas leaves start.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## coolrt

*Query on adding partner points*

Dear All,

Pls. confirm what happens to EOI effective date if we now add partner English score to claim 5 additional points. (without adding her skills for another 5)


----------



## NB

coolrt said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Pls. confirm what happens to EOI effective date if we now add partner English score to claim 5 additional points. (without adding her skills for another 5)


The date of effect will be reset to today

Cheers


----------



## coolrt

NB said:


> The date of effect will be reset to today
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB :thumb:


----------



## Wishoo

Hi. I have just updated my EOI with partner points. DOE has been reset.
261313
189: 85 points 
190: 90 points 

When should I expect an invite. Please tell me. This anxiety is killing me.


----------



## Bamf

Look at iscah’s site for a projection on 189.


----------



## Wishoo

Bamf said:


> Look at iscah’s site for a projection on 189.


Their predictions somehow didn’t stand true for my case 😞 maybe I’m wrong


----------



## Bamf

How do you mean it didn’t come true? Have you received 189 invite?


----------



## pragathes

Pavan24 said:


> Could you please answer my query
> 
> In form 80 point no 39 says - Have you ever been refused a visa to any country.
> 
> I went for H1B stamping in 2016 and they issued 221(g) requested for additional documents, however my employer didn't provided the documents and I have not submitted and My application was expired.
> 
> So do I need to click yes or no. If yes do I need to say something. As I understood it is not rejected. Please clarify.


Hello Pavan,

221G in H1B is not a visa rejection. Hence you have to select no for visa rejection.


----------



## venkatesh581

pragathes said:


> Hello Pavan,
> 
> 221G in H1B is not a visa rejection. Hence you have to select no for visa rejection.


I am yet to get the invite but I just want to know that I didn’t get the B1 visit visa to the USA twice and consular told me that I need to apply later on both occasions. 
Does that mean rejection only?


----------



## NB

Pavan24 said:


> Could you please answer my query
> 
> In form 80 point no 39 says - Have you ever been refused a visa to any country.
> 
> I went for H1B stamping in 2016 and they issued 221(g) requested for additional documents, however my employer didn't provided the documents and I have not submitted and My application was expired.
> 
> So do I need to click yes or no. If yes do I need to say something. As I understood it is not rejected. Please clarify.


Did you get this letter ?

https://redbus2us.com/samples/sample-221g-h1b-visa-denialrefusal-letter-from-us-consulate-india/

Cheers


----------



## venkatesh581

NB said:


> Did you get this letter ?
> 
> https://redbus2us.com/samples/sample-221g-h1b-visa-denialrefusal-letter-from-us-consulate-india/
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Correction in my previous post. I have been refused to give L1-B visa around 5 years back due to documentation and my previous organization did not process it later. Few months back I have applied for a B1 tourist visa and that also refused by saying the visa cannot be processed now and I need to re-apply later.

Now, do both the occasions need to considered as visa rejections and mention them when filling the Forms once we get the invite? Please advise.


----------



## NB

venkatesh581 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Correction in my previous post. I have been refused to give L1-B visa around 5 years back due to documentation and my previous organization did not process it later. Few months back I have applied for a B1 tourist visa and that also refused by saying the visa cannot be processed now and I need to re-apply later.
> 
> Now, do both the occasions need to considered as visa rejections and mention them when filling the Forms once we get the invite? Please advise.


You will have to declare both
The L1B visa rejection is not very damaging as there is generally a very high rejection rate
But tourist visa rejection is slightly worrisome
Did they give any specific reason ?

Cheers


----------



## venkatesh581

NB said:


> You will have to declare both
> The L1B visa rejection is not very damaging as there is generally a very high rejection rate
> But tourist visa rejection is slightly worrisome
> Did they give any specific reason ?
> 
> Cheers


No specific reason he mentioned NB. Just said sorry sir I cannot process your visa right now and you can re-apply later. Also, he has given one paper which mentioned "A denial under the 214(b)". I am attaching the document here. Please have a review.

After this US visa denial, I have applied for a Germany Schengen visa and they have given me the visa for 1 year. I am not sure why the US visa got refused.


----------



## NB

venkatesh581 said:


> No specific reason he mentioned NB. Just said sorry sir I cannot process your visa right now and you can re-apply later. Also, he has given one paper which mentioned "A denial under the 214(b)". I am attaching the document here. Please have a review.
> 
> After this US visa denial, I have applied for a Germany Schengen visa and they have given me the visa for 1 year. I am not sure why the US visa got refused.


Anyways what’s done is done
In the reason for refusal write 214 (b)
Hopefully it will not affect your Australian application 

Cheers


----------



## venkatesh581

NB said:


> Anyways what’s done is done
> In the reason for refusal write 214 (b)
> Hopefully it will not affect your Australian application
> 
> Cheers


Yes. Hopefully. Thanks NB.


----------



## praveensiva

should I have to get payslips, ACS, PCC attested as well? 

Also, Can I use an attested copies that I got last year? there is no date in the attestation


----------



## uqmraza2

uqmraza2 said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> I am looking for information for 3 years old baby.
> 
> E medical says
> 
> 719 TB Screening test - TST or IGRA Referred
> 
> Blood test was conducted. What does mean and next steps ?




Any pointer Please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wewake17

This most likely is referral for you to get those tests done. 

When i got the medicals done for my two year old, he was a month short of 2, and the hospital said no TB test required and would need test if the baby is above 2 years old. 

So it's just a normal procedure. Get the test for TB done (chest xray and blood sample would be taken for TB Test) and reports will be shared with DHA.


----------



## bilbafta

Hi Guys,

No news for any recent grants? It's so quite 😞


----------



## deepak4388

We will have to wait for the next cakendar year for intake. That will be post June 2020


----------



## bilbafta

deepak4388 said:


> We will have to wait for the next cakendar year for intake. That will be post June 2020


Post June? Where did you get this info???? I thought after Jan 2020 things will pick up !!


----------



## farhan125

No body works here for the Department of Home Affairs...so whatever we all are suggesting is our personal analysis based on some facts and figures.. nobody knows when it will happen...There are few grants here like the last one reported on 23rd of Nov...so lets pray and wait for the golden email...


----------



## saurabhpluto

Have been following up with DHA. Based on suggestion of one of the people on expatforum i dropped them an email for adding my new born to the application and create hap id. This i did on 29th October. 

Haven't received any revert. So have dropped them a follow up today. Not sure if DHA has closed down all their ears to SC 189 aspirants.

I uploaded new born documents in Aug 2019 itself.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187

Just logged into my Immi account and can see processing times now revised back to 12 To 20 months. Feeling little relaxed as it was before 18 To 33 Months.

Guys we all just have to wait patiently as suggested by other experienced people here.

Fingers Crosssed....


----------



## robin214

I have checked and compiled DHA data for 189 visa application starting July 2018 as per the FOI documents available at their wesbite. The backlog back then was just at 11,789 then it grew to 25295 on December 2018. They’ve been trying to clear out the backlog since and as per record Feb and March 2019 were the highest visa grant months at around 4500- 5400 respectively. The grants significantly dropped last August which is around less than 500. Correlating the actual grants to the ones posted here in immitracker, they represent 5% of actual grants on average.

Right now backlog is sitting at around 11k-12k which was roughly the same last July 2018. Do not expect to have drastic increase in processing time as the 2019-2020 189 slots are now just around 16k(less 4k for NZ applicants) compared to 44k in 2017 and 2018.

And also the 12-20 months processing time does not represent the future trend. It just means that 75% of the processed visa in last 30 days was around 12 mos, the other 15% 13-20 months


----------



## saurabhpluto

robin214 said:


> I have checked and compiled DHA data for 189 visa application starting July 2018 as per the FOI documents available at their wesbite. The backlog back then was just at 11,789 then it grew to 25295 on December 2018. They’ve been trying to clear out the backlog since and as per record Feb and March 2019 were the highest visa grant months at around 4500- 5400 respectively. The grants significantly dropped last August which is around less than 500. Correlating the actual grants to the ones posted here in immitracker, they represent 5% of actual grants on average.
> 
> Right now backlog is sitting at around 11k-12k which was roughly the same last July 2018. Do not expect to have drastic increase in processing time as the 2019-2020 189 slots are now just around 16k(less 4k for NZ applicants) compared to 44k in 2017 and 2018.
> 
> And also the 12-20 months processing time does not represent the future trend. It just means that 75% of the processed visa in last 30 days was around 12 mos, the other 15% 13-20 months


You mean that we can expect an increase but not decrease in timelines.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

saurabhpluto said:


> You mean that we can expect an increase but not decrease in timelines.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


The amount of grants were pretty less in the month of November, so yes


----------



## robin214

saurabhpluto said:


> You mean that we can expect an increase but not decrease in timelines.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


The data will give you an idea of your current position in the que. Each individual cases are different hence the varying processing times. The current backlog of around 12k just says that there are atleast 4k visa applicants february backwards given the 8k total visa lodged starting march until nov. These are facts, now depending on what month you lodged your visa, we can make our own assumptions with this. Still its in the hands of the DHA if they decide to maintain the current monthly grants of less than 500.


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The amount of grants were pretty less in the month of November, so yes


Grants have been less since Jun

Nov is no different

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

robin214 said:


> The data will give you an idea of your current position in the que. Each individual cases are different hence the varying processing times. The current backlog of around 12k just says that there are atleast 4k visa applicants february backwards given the 8k total visa lodged starting march until nov. These are facts, now depending on what month you lodged your visa, we can make our own assumptions with this. Still its in the hands of the DHA if they decide to maintain the current monthly grants of less than 500.


Mine is 01/03/2019 lodgement

As per you what can we predict

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## robin214

saurabhpluto said:


> Mine is 01/03/2019 lodgement
> 
> As per you what can we predict
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


We can just say that you belong to the applicants prior March which is around 4000 (inclusive of CO contant/ for DG). Definitely they are processing your file now, it still depends on the CA. Its safe to assume atleast 12-16 months from your date of lodgement depending on the completeness of your files.


----------



## saurabhpluto

robin214 said:


> We can just say that you belong to the applicants prior March which is around 4000 (inclusive of CO contant/ for DG). Definitely they are processing your file now, it still depends on the CA. Its safe to assume atleast 12-16 months from your date of lodgement depending on the completeness of your files.


My case might be on hold.till aug 2019 as i was expecting a baby.

I uploaded baby docs in aug 2019

Now have been following up with them for addition of my son to immi portal and creation of baby ID.

No response from them.

Not sure how they will treat my case. I don't have any co contact yet.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

saurabhpluto said:


> My case might be on hold.till aug 2019 as i was expecting a baby.
> 
> I uploaded baby docs in aug 2019
> 
> Now have been following up with them for addition of my son to immi portal and creation of baby ID.
> 
> No response from them.
> 
> Not sure how they will treat my case. I don't have any co contact yet.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Hi,
we are travelling in the same boat.. I added by new born baby details on Oct 2019. Application lodgement data is 22-Feb-2019. Waiting for Hap id for baby.. No updates in Immi portal.


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are travelling in the same boat.. I added by new born baby details on Oct 2019. Application lodgement data is 22-Feb-2019. Waiting for Hap id for baby.. No updates in Immi portal.


In that case i think they are treating our cases on least priority as i thought they might have been finishing of all cases till 28 feb

You haven't had any co contact since lodgement?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## hairypandi

Dear friend Saurabh, 
I was in the same situation as yours but fortunately home affairs team added my new born to the application and generated Hap id for him on Nov 6 after I sent an email on Nov 3 2019.

[email protected] is the email Id to which I sent an request mail with all details. Fyi, my lodgement date is Mar 22 2019.


----------



## saurabhpluto

hairypandi said:


> Dear friend Saurabh,
> 
> I was in the same situation as yours but fortunately home affairs team added my new born to the application and generated Hap id for him on Nov 6 after I sent an email on Nov 3 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] is the email Id to which I sent an request mail with all details. Fyi, my lodgement date is Mar 22 2019.


Refer attached
I sent them all on 29th October 2019 and then 25th November as follow up.

Are you onshore applicant?









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## hairypandi

No. I am an offshore applicant.


----------



## saurabhpluto

hairypandi said:


> No. I am an offshore applicant.


Then hard luck bro for me not sure why they are treating me differently

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## robin214

I haven’t seen the backlog levels pre 2018 but seeing a lot of articles and news it seems quite high. For 189 alone, it was recorded that the backlog last May was at 15.7k. Now it is down to 11-12k level, take note that this includes both the primary and secondary applicants. As per record also, secondary applicants accounts to atleast 60% of the application. This is given since family members would include your wife and kids. This bring us to the point that currently, that the actual case backlog is at around 5k ish. With atleast 1000 cases under review before the month of March. Case officers were placed to regional visas so we can just all hope that somehow, a few officers are put back in processing 189 visa.


----------



## tharinduwije

Hope is the best we can do. But I doubt there will be any significant increase in Processing for 189 as the December is almost here. May be 2020 will be a better one.


----------



## saurabhpluto

tharinduwije said:


> Hope is the best we can do. But I doubt there will be any significant increase in Processing for 189 as the December is almost here. May be 2020 will be a better one.


If you research Dec has maximum grants historically ironically.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## tharinduwije

But don't see much of a back log from 189 as they didn't go for a large invite round since march. So I dont think they are under any pressure to close 189 in a hurry. Last December they had quite a lot pending in 189


----------



## saurabhpluto

tharinduwije said:


> But don't see much of a back log from 189 as they didn't go for a large invite round since march. So I dont think they are under any pressure to close 189 in a hurry. Last December they had quite a lot pending in 189


Yeah current trend says 189 won't see any grants this year.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> If you research Dec has maximum grants historically ironically.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


I do not know what research you are basing your comments on
Practically work comes to a standstill from 15 Dec onwards even in private companies, leave alone government departments

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> I do not know what research you are basing your comments on
> 
> Practically work comes to a standstill from 15 Dec onwards
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Just see dec grants on immitracker vis a vis other months

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> Just see dec grants on immitracker vis a vis other months
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


You know very well that I don’t trust immitracker or its data
It is one big mess

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> You know very well that I don’t trust immitracker or its data
> 
> It is one big mess
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


There has to be some reference point. Else it is like throwing arrows in the air which doesn't make sense.

Even i dont rely but we don't have any other source to bank upon

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> There has to be some reference point. Else it is like throwing arrows in the air which doesn't make sense.
> 
> Even i dont rely but we don't have any other source to bank upon
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Having no source is better then having a dubious source
You can never reach your destination if you are walking in the wrong direction
So instead of walking in the wrong direction, it’s better to stand where you are 

EAch member is free to use whatever means they feel helps them , but it’s not surprising that the mention of Immitracker on the forum posts is practically stopped now A days

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> Having no source is better then having a dubious source
> 
> You can never reach your destination if you are walking in the wrong direction
> 
> So instead of walking in the wrong direction, it’s better to stand where you are
> 
> 
> 
> EAch member is free to use whatever means they feel helps them , but it’s not surprising that the mention of Immitracker on the forum posts is practically stopped now A days
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Just because you say it is wrong doesn't mean it is wrong.

Can you prove why it is a wrong source to rely upon?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> Just because you say it is wrong doesn't mean it is wrong.
> 
> Can you prove why it is a wrong source to rely upon?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


A year back I had stopped responding to your posts on this very topic
Probably have to do it again
Bye


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> A year back I had stopped responding to your posts on this very topic
> 
> Probably have to do it again
> 
> Bye


Bbye

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> A year back I had stopped responding to your posts on this very topic
> 
> Probably have to do it again
> 
> Bye


I believe in rationals and reasoning and not verdicts or conclusions on any topic

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

robin214 said:


> The data will give you an idea of your current position in the que. Each individual cases are different hence the varying processing times. The current backlog of around 12k just says that there are atleast 4k visa applicants february backwards given the 8k total visa lodged starting march until nov. These are facts, now depending on what month you lodged your visa, we can make our own assumptions with this. Still its in the hands of the DHA if they decide to maintain the current monthly grants of less than 500.


Mine is 08/01/2019

What do you predict for my case. Based on your analysis..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are travelling in the same boat.. I added by new born baby details on Oct 2019. Application lodgement data is 22-Feb-2019. Waiting for Hap id for baby.. No updates in Immi portal.


Can you please let me know ,you had mentioned you have added baby..which month did you inform DHA regarding the pregnancy??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

saurabhpluto said:


> Just see dec grants on immitracker vis a vis other months
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


You can trust Immitracker with some degree of certainity for EOI only, because DHA publishes no of invites and DOE. So anyone who has input their EOI details in Immitracker, it updates their invites automatically based on Invitation round data from DHA.

That's not the case with Visa grants as there is no DOE and Immitracker has no way of knowing who has been granted unless the applicant updates it. That's why it makes Immitracker completely unreliable for Grants.

Dec numbers could just be a Red Herring. Doesn't mean they work overtime or target to give out max no of grants in Dec.

All the best


----------



## vijgin

abhiaus said:


> Can you please let me know ,you had mentioned you have added baby..which month did you inform DHA regarding the pregnancy??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I informed when i lodged the application (feb-2019). There is one question asking for this detail and i have provided in that.


----------



## saurabhpluto

vijgin said:


> I informed when i lodged the application (feb-2019). There is one question asking for this detail and i have provided in that.


I did the same.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

vijgin said:


> I informed when i lodged the application (feb-2019). There is one question asking for this detail and i have provided in that.


Sorry I haven't check that one, if you can provide me link to your reply to that question..though thanks for your revert...
But I didn't get your answer completely, please let me know if I understand it correctly. You mean you had informed in your application itself in feb-2019 for your wife's pregnancy. ??
I would like to understand when one should Inform DHA for pregnancy cause you know initial 3 months are critical for pregnancy. I am in same situation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin

abhiaus said:


> Sorry I haven't check that one, if you can provide me link to your reply to that question..though thanks for your revert...
> But I didn't get your answer completely, please let me know if I understand it correctly. You mean you had informed in your application itself in feb-2019 for your wife's pregnancy. ??
> I would like to understand when one should Inform DHA for pregnancy cause you know initial 3 months are critical for pregnancy. I am in same situation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Answer to your question is Yes, i have informed in Feb-2019 when i lodge the application.


----------



## vijgin

Hi,
I have lodged the application on 22-Feb-2019 under ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer.
Currently 1 CO contact on July 2019 and submitted the documents back in July 2019. Added New born baby details in Oct-2019. Till now no reply.
I got bridging visa but it is not active since my 457 is active till 2022. I am planning for a month vacation outside Australia. I did not apply for bridging visa B since my 457 is active. Do i need to provide my travel Itinerary to Immigration ? Please advice since i am travelling next week.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged the application on 22-Feb-2019 under ANZSCO: 261313 Developer programmer.
> Currently 1 CO contact on July 2019 and submitted the documents back in July 2019. Added New born baby details in Oct-2019. Till now no reply.
> I got bridging visa but it is not active since my 457 is active till 2022. I am planning for a month vacation outside Australia. I did not apply for bridging visa B since my 457 is active. Do i need to provide my travel Itinerary to Immigration ? Please advice since i am travelling next week.


No

Travel as normal and return back as normal as you have 457 active, Airport does not care if you have applied for 189, they just check if the visa you currently on is valid or not


----------



## vijgin

GandalfandBilbo said:


> No
> 
> Travel as normal and return back as normal as you have 457 active, Airport does not care if you have applied for 189, they just check if the visa you currently on is valid or not


Yep, My question is do i need to inform Immigration by updating my travel itinerary in immi account or not required. My 457 is still active as i mentioned earlier.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

vijgin said:


> Yep, My question is do i need to inform Immigration by updating my travel itinerary in immi account or not required. My 457 is still active as i mentioned earlier.


I dont think so,
does 457 have any conditions where you need to update your travel? in immi account?


----------



## vijgin

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I dont think so,
> does 457 have any conditions where you need to update your travel? in immi account?


Nothing like that in 457. In the 189 application they have specified if any change i circumstance we need to update Immigration department. That is the reason i am asking. Here there is no change in circumstance apart from my travel plan.


----------



## coolrt

*Nov Invite Details*

Nov. invite details are out, no invites below 85 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

vijgin said:


> Nothing like that in 457. In the 189 application they have specified if any change i circumstance we need to update Immigration department. That is the reason i am asking. Here there is no change in circumstance apart from my travel plan.


Nope, there is no change in circumstance of your 189 application, travel as normal


----------



## vijgin

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Nope, there is no change in circumstance of your 189 application, travel as normal


Thank you.


----------



## TVS2Aus

November 2019 invites

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds#

Only 250 invites for 85 and above.


----------



## jha_gaurav

*189 Visa invites*

I am not sure what to make out of this and will the number of invites in November going to affect the processing timelines. Can someone be a guiding light here....


----------



## am0gh

There is no direct correlation between the number of invitations issued and processing times for already lodged applications.

It does, however, reinforce the fact that the department's priorities have shifted away from 189.

I hope this helps.

Cheers!



jha_gaurav said:


> I am not sure what to make out of this and will the number of invites in November going to affect the processing timelines. Can someone be a guiding light here....


----------



## jha_gaurav

am0gh said:


> There is no direct correlation between the number of invitations issued and processing times for already lodged applications.
> 
> It does, however, reinforce the fact that the department's priorities have shifted away from 189.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a Lot!!!!!


----------



## wewake17

That's because of rule change and u will see new invites being sent with new 189 changes. .


----------



## eramitsingh1985

No movement in grants and no movement in this forum too.
Looks like every 189 aspirant is busy planning holidays and anyways nothing better can be done in these unfavourable 189 times.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## saurabhpluto

eramitsingh1985 said:


> No movement in grants and no movement in this forum too.
> Looks like every 189 aspirant is busy planning holidays and anyways nothing better can be done in these unfavourable 189 times.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Bang on I planned my Goa trip due to frustrating wait times


Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## yumz683

Hi guys,

I want to ask if you or someone you know has actually applied for both 189 and 190 at the same time? There is little or no information related to this matter. I like to know if someone has indeed gone through this experience and how the department communicated on this.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## wewake17

That's like paying twice the money. I don't think anyone would. But you never know.


----------



## CODeRUS

yumz683 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to ask if you or someone you know has actually applied for both 189 and 190 at the same time? There is little or no information related to this matter.


I'm actually contemplating this. I've lodged my 189 in March 2019, and zero progress. I have a valid VIC nomination, so I may give it a go. The problem with 189 is nobody knows when the department is going to resume working on them, they can theoretically hold it on indefinitely, while 190 is more or less certain, and I see people who lodged in August, are already getting their grants. And also, as another member said, paying extra 4K to get PR may be worth if you're on a job hunt here.


----------



## saurabhpluto

CODeRUS said:


> I'm actually contemplating this. I've lodged my 189 in March 2019, and zero progress. I have a valid VIC nomination, so I may give it a go. The problem with 189 is nobody knows when the department is going to resume working on them, they can theoretically hold it on indefinitely, while 190 is more or less certain, and I see people who lodged in August, are already getting their grants. And also, as another member said, paying extra 4K to get PR may be worth if you're on a job hunt here.


I agree

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

CODeRUS said:


> I'm actually contemplating this. I've lodged my 189 in March 2019, and zero progress. I have a valid VIC nomination, so I may give it a go. The problem with 189 is nobody knows when the department is going to resume working on them, they can theoretically hold it on indefinitely, while 190 is more or less certain, and I see people who lodged in August, are already getting their grants. And also, as another member said, paying extra 4K to get PR may be worth if you're on a job hunt here.


If you can afford to invest another 4k and above all get the final invite from VIC, then go ahead

VIc anyways doesn’t charge for processing sponsorship, so apply anyways, 
You can take a decision when you get the final invite 

Cheers


----------



## agroy

Guess I am also in the same 189 visa boat with many others.
Lodgement date : 26th November, 2018
CO contact : 20th February, 2019, replied back the same day.
Since then only waiting.
I am slowly losing my mind and faith both.
Feeling absolutely frustrated and helpless.


----------



## Matrix01

Same boat.Almost a year since lodgement.

Lodgement date : 07 Dec 18

CO contact May.

Had tried to avoid forums and trackers but
last couple of months the wait has become tiring and frustrating.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayush_Aus

I am also in the same boat lodgement date 27th Nov, 2018, had Co contact in July and since then no update. We all have struggled to get an invite and then this long wait is really killing...


----------



## saurabhpluto

Finally after so many chasers I got a co contact for baby medicals today.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> Its me who 1st contacted CO to add the newborn as part of the application. once its added to the account. I sent another email to CO to generate the HAP-ID for me.
> 
> 
> 
> if you can trace back to this thread.. around 1105 page I raised the similar question and multiple people suggested me to contact CO via email. it helped me so suggesting the same to expedite your request.
> 
> 
> 
> I am following actively this thread from past few months and I can say case with new one is not limited to few.. multiple people waiting for visa to be granted after they added the new born.


Two queries

1. Any idea on the wait times post baby is added and hap id is created for the baby
2. Any idea whether they wait for baby docs to process the whole application or they process it before the baby docs and when they receive. A h docs they grant visa quickly?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayush_Aus

Answer to your queries:
1. No idea, as I'm also waiting for the grant and my Baby's medical was completed on 4th Sept 
2. All the documents needs to be completed and then only you can expect the grant


----------



## eramitsingh1985

saurabhpluto said:


> Finally after so many chasers I got a co contact for baby medicals today.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk




Good to hear that and hopefully you should get your grant soon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## vijgin

saurabhpluto said:


> Finally after so many chasers I got a co contact for baby medicals today.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


What did you do to get the Hap id created for the baby? Can you please the ways you communicated and reply you got.I am waiting from September-2019 to get my baby added.


----------



## nishant18

*Requesting for information*

Hi Saurabh,

Great to hear that your efforts paid back and application has made some progress.

I am also in the same position.

Received Invite on 11/01/2019.
Lodged Visa: 14/02/2019
Co Contact: #1 (24/06/2019)
Current Status: Further Assessment

New born: 18/11/2019.

I am currently filling up the form 1022 (Yet to obtain passport for New Born). Birth Certificate is pending hence will proceed with the Passport application (In Another Week).

Please advise what steps can help me keeping CO Informed on change in circumstances and seeking inclusion of the new born.

Your response will greatly help.

Best Regards,
nishant18


----------



## eramitsingh1985

Hi,

There is a Grant reported for 189 on immitracker with lodged date of Feb,2019 and co contact August,2019.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## jha_gaurav

*Great News*

This is great news. A glimmer of hope!!!!



eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a Grant reported for 189 on immitracker with lodged date of Feb,2019 and co contact August,2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## deepak4388

We have seen in past months as well that some grants are issued in the initial days however it again comes to a standstill after 10th of every month. I am not discouraging anyone but just reporting whats observed.


----------



## nishant18

saurabhpluto said:


> Finally after so many chasers I got a co contact for baby medicals today.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk



Hi Saurabh,

Great to hear that your efforts paid back and application has made some progress.

I am also in the same position.

Received Invite on 11/01/2019.
Lodged Visa: 14/02/2019
Co Contact: #1 (24/06/2019)
Current Status: Further Assessment

New born: 18/11/2019.

I am currently filling up the form 1022 (Yet to obtain passport for New Born). Birth Certificate is pending hence will proceed with the Passport application (In Another Week).

Please advise what steps can help me keeping CO Informed on change in circumstances and seeking inclusion of the new born.

Your response will greatly help.

Best Regards,
nishant18


----------



## Jayesh26

vamsi01986 said:


> I think most of us aspirants can safely move to/post in this group henceforth!..


Hi vamsi01986, Could you please help me, understanding the ICT major/minor qualification before skill assessment.


----------



## am0gh

On a light note, I wonder if it time to rename this thread as: **** 189 Visa Lodge (2019)/Grant Gang 2020 ****

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## jha_gaurav

*Rename*



am0gh said:


> On a light note, I wonder if it time to rename this thread as: **** 189 Visa Lodge (2019)/Grant Gang 2020 ****
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Not a bad idea. The chances of getting a grant in the current year are very bleak. Let's immerse ourselves in the celebrations going around until the new year, for most of us will be in AUS at this time of next year, probably sipping at a beach...

Have a wonderful holidays and a tremendous arrival of new year.


----------



## NB

Jayesh26 said:


> Hi vamsi01986, Could you please help me, understanding the ICT major/minor qualification before skill assessment.


Here you go

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

Cheers


----------



## starcool

Hi seniors..

I was asked to travel Mexico for 6 months on a business travel... During this time my salary will be credited in Indian account only.

Do I need to submit change in circumstances, pcc from Mexico, any payslip evidence in Mexico( this may not be possible)?

Should I reject this offer? Please advise.


----------



## agroy

jha_gaurav said:


> am0gh said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a light note, I wonder if it time to rename this thread as: **** 189 Visa Lodge (2019)/Grant Gang 2020 ****
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea. The chances of getting a grant in the current year are very bleak. Let's immerse ourselves in the celebrations going around until the new year, for most of us will be in AUS at this time of next year, probably sipping at a beach...
> 
> Have a wonderful holidays and a tremendous arrival of new year.
Click to expand...

Good thought....hope we all are there atleast by next year this time..
...


----------



## EAU2452

starcool said:


> Hi seniors..
> 
> I was asked to travel Mexico for 6 months on a business travel... During this time my salary will be credited in Indian account only.
> 
> Do I need to submit change in circumstances, pcc from Mexico, any payslip evidence in Mexico( this may not be possible)?
> 
> Should I reject this offer? Please advise.


You are not claiming points for this employment which is in the future, so in my opinion you do not need to worry.

It is a good idea to get PCC from Mexico just in case.

Yes you need to inform DHA.

Experts members or people with similar experience may also advice you in this regard.


----------



## Bamf

You should definitely not reject it. You do need to update DHA though as your address would change in the period. For PCC, you should only initiate it if CO asks. Cheers.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national...ks-begin-as-35-000-wait-on-residency-decision

What is the residual summary of these details? 
What could be announced later this month or in January?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## TVS2Aus

*Irrelevant*



eramitsingh1985 said:


> https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national...ks-begin-as-35-000-wait-on-residency-decision
> 
> What is the residual summary of these details?
> What could be announced later this month or in January?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received



Irrelevant to this forum.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Whilst I got the co contact on 2 dec 2019 for baby medicals my immi portal showed three actionable.

1. Health declaration for baby
2. Pay additional amount
3. Request for information (co contact)

I did medicals yesterday so 1. Is disappeared now.

Baby addition is free as per DHA i am not sure why it shows 2. Pay additional amount

Refer attached screenshot

Can anyone plz help what i am supposed to do for 2. Pay additional amount









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf

Hi, the processing fee isn’t free at least I paid for my own kid who was 1 at the tome of filing my application.


----------



## kousiksankar

Hi, I lodged my EOI for ANZSCO 263111 on 25Jun19 with 65points and bumped up to 85 (189 visa) including spouse points (5) by 26Nov19. What are the chances of getting an invite in another 3 months?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Bamf said:


> Hi, the processing fee isn’t free at least I paid for my own kid who was 1 at the tome of filing my application.


Sir if one is pregnant and the kiddo is on the way after lodgement the new born fee is free

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## TVS2Aus

kousiksankar said:


> Hi, I lodged my EOI for ANZSCO 263111 on 25Jun19 with 65points and bumped up to 85 (189 visa) including spouse points (5) by 26Nov19. What are the chances of getting an invite in another 3 months?



Look at this, it will give you an idea.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds#


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> Sir if one is pregnant and the kiddo is on the way after lodgement the new born fee is free
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Fee will be charged for baby if he/she is 6 month or more.


----------



## Sak1211

kousiksankar said:


> Hi, I lodged my EOI for ANZSCO 263111 on 25Jun19 with 65points and bumped up to 85 (189 visa) including spouse points (5) by 26Nov19. What are the chances of getting an invite in another 3 months?


check the attached link, It will give you more information. to me with 85 points you will get the invite after one year.
https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-updated-predictions/


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> Fee will be charged for baby if he/she is 6 month or more.


Please refer to the DHA website. I am not sure whether i made myself clear or not. During lodgement we highlighted that we are expecting and want to add the new born in the application. In all such cases there is no fee.

So if you lodge and wait for grant and your kid even turns 2 while waiting there is no fee. Just refer to the DHA website for the same.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985

When would 189 start moving, we are trying to keep calm and composed but no movement really makes you worry as it might not become indefinite delay which actually is true as it seems.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

eramitsingh1985 said:


> When would 189 start moving, we are trying to keep calm and composed but no movement really makes you worry as it might not become indefinite delay which actually is true as it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Not a single person on this forum can answer that question


----------



## coolrt

Any speculations for Dec invitation round considering 1st round with new points system?


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> Please refer to the DHA website. I am not sure whether i made myself clear or not. During lodgement we highlighted that we are expecting and want to add the new born in the application. In all such cases there is no fee.
> 
> So if you lodge and wait for grant and your kid even turns 2 while waiting there is no fee. Just refer to the DHA website for the same.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Agreed, it also depend on when CO picked your case after once the new one arrived. can I ask the current age of the baby? Is he/she more than 6 month?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> Agreed, it also depend on when CO picked your case after once the new one arrived. can I ask the current age of the baby? Is he/she more than 6 month?


I already got it clarified by the case officer that it needs to be neglected and not acted upon.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdeepak

Hi, 

I got onshore invitation (189) in March 2019. Applied in April 2019 and asked to complete certain medical tests, which I did in June 2019. I am waiting since then.

I have noticed that global processing time is 12-20 months.

Should I continue to wait or call the immigration department and ask about status of my application.

Thanks


----------



## baldur

University Lecturer - 80 points. 
what are the chances of being invited? what do you reckon?


----------



## maddy17

drdeepak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got onshore invitation (189) in March 2019. Applied in April 2019 and asked to complete certain medical tests, which I did in June 2019. I am waiting since then.
> 
> I have noticed that global processing time is 12-20 months.
> 
> Should I continue to wait or call the immigration department and ask about status of my application.
> 
> Thanks


Im in same situation.Invite: March 2019 (85 points) Onshore, Lodged in April 2019 will all the documents, PCCand medicals. No CO contact yet. Application status:Received. 

Looks like we will hear something after April 2020. This is worse!


----------



## maddy17

Im in same situation.Invite: March 2019 (85 points) Onshore, Lodged in April 2019 will all the documents, PCCand medicals. No CO contact yet. Application status:Received.

Looks like we will hear something after April 2020. This is worse!


----------



## PD86

maddy17 said:


> Im in same situation.Invite: March 2019 (85 points) Onshore, Lodged in April 2019 will all the documents, PCCand medicals. No CO contact yet. Application status:Received.
> 
> Looks like we will hear something after April 2020. This is worse!


Hi, 

I'm in the exact same situation. Lodged in April 2019, with PCC and Medicals. The documents will expire soon .. feel so stuck right now 
Does anyone have any idea when things might pick up?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

pd86 said:


> hi,
> 
> i'm in the exact same situation. Lodged in april 2019, with pcc and medicals. The documents will expire soon .. Feel so stuck right now
> does anyone have any idea when things might pick up?


noo!


----------



## maddy17

maddy17 said:


> Im in same situation.Invite: March 2019 (85 points) Onshore, Lodged in April 2019 will all the documents, PCCand medicals. No CO contact yet. Application status:Received.
> 
> Looks like we will hear something after April 2020. This is worse!





PD86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the exact same situation. Lodged in April 2019, with PCC and Medicals. The documents will expire soon .. feel so stuck right now
> Does anyone have any idea when things might pick up?


Not sure, but i assume we dont have to do the PCC/medicals again. Hopefully. Moreover, when we submitted the application the time-frame was 6 months on an average. Lets see. No one can tell when these can picked up. 

I am not worried about doing another PCC/medicals, but worse could be they altogether stop 189 and return the money back. That situation would be a disaster.


----------



## coolrt

*Dec Invites*

250 invites predicted for Dec round by ISCAH.

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-189-skill-select-results-11th-december-2019/


----------



## saurabhpluto

coolrt said:


> 250 invites predicted for Dec round by ISCAH.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-189-skill-select-results-11th-december-2019/


It will be like this only now onwards. Jan to june is usually dead period for 189 invites

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## agroy

maddy17 said:


> maddy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in same situation.Invite: March 2019 (85 points) Onshore, Lodged in April 2019 will all the documents, PCCand medicals. No CO contact yet. Application status:Received.
> 
> Looks like we will hear something after April 2020. This is worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the exact same situation. Lodged in April 2019, with PCC and Medicals. The documents will expire soon .. feel so stuck right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when things might pick up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure, but i assume we dont have to do the PCC/medicals again. Hopefully. Moreover, when we submitted the application the time-frame was 6 months on an average. Lets see. No one can tell when these can picked up.
> 
> I am not worried about doing another PCC/medicals, but worse could be they altogether stop 189 and return the money back. That situation would be a disaster.
Click to expand...

I have already renewed my Pcc and uploaded....but not sure for medicals as it is also going to be 1 year old on 15th dec....only god knows what will happen in future...though even if they return money, it will be of some respite but i have never heard of anybody getting any refund like that....


----------



## drdeepak

agroy said:


> I have already renewed my Pcc and uploaded....but not sure for medicals as it is also going to be 1 year old on 15th dec....only god knows what will happen in future...though even if they return money, it will be of some respite but i have never heard of anybody getting any refund like that....



Hi, 

Can you share the source of official information about renewing the documents while waiting for their decision.

Cheers


----------



## agroy

drdeepak said:


> agroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already renewed my Pcc and uploaded....but not sure for medicals as it is also going to be 1 year old on 15th dec....only god knows what will happen in future...though even if they return money, it will be of some respite but i have never heard of anybody getting any refund like that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you share the source of official information about renewing the documents while waiting for their decision.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I got no official communication....just saw some feed in another forum where they recommended renewing atleast pcc so that another co contact is not there for the same....but now i am confused for medicals as well....will appreciate if somebody can give clarity on this....


----------



## NB

agroy said:


> I got no official communication....just saw some feed in another forum where they recommended renewing atleast pcc so that another co contact is not there for the same....but now i am confused for medicals as well....will appreciate if somebody can give clarity on this....


It’s absolutely the prerogative of the CO to ask for renewed pcc or medicals or not
In quite a few cases, they don’t ask

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

agroy said:


> I got no official communication....just saw some feed in another forum where they recommended renewing atleast pcc so that another co contact is not there for the same....but now i am confused for medicals as well....will appreciate if somebody can give clarity on this....


My south africa pcc has expired but i got a co contact for son medicals and not for pcc yet

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## hhamza92

There's a direct grant reported today for a 1st March, 2019 lodging date. Hopefully more grants soon.


----------



## saurabhpluto

hhamza92 said:


> There's a direct grant reported today for a 1st March, 2019 lodging date. Hopefully more grants soon.


To be noted the job code which is social worker and the applicant is onshore that is given preference.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## CODeRUS

saurabhpluto said:


> To be noted the job code which is social worker and *the applicant is onshore that is given preference*.


I am just wondering - what makes you think that onshore applicants are given preference? There is no data to back this statement, nor is it in any regulations.


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

Hi Folks,

Is it possible to add a Family Dependant (Single mother) after visa is granted?

BR
AusMigrant

EOI 2018 | Invited 2018 | Grant 2018


----------



## saurabhpluto

CODeRUS said:


> I am just wondering - what makes you think that onshore applicants are given preference? There is no data to back this statement, nor is it in any regulations.


Boss check immitracker that is the basis

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

CODeRUS said:


> I am just wondering - what makes you think that onshore applicants are given preference? There is no data to back this statement, nor is it in any regulations.


It is not about preference, onshore applicants get grants faster because it is easier to do all the different checks like work reference checks, rental checks, payslips checks, bank statement checks etc, The overseas companies take their sweet time to reply back to CO which extends the whole time frame , whereas if you inform your employer in Aus that the DHA might be contacting, they provide a prompt reply when CO contacts, and in some cases they don't contact the employer because its a reputable employer who has a good history with DHA when it comes to verification of employees, similarly tax statements, super statements are easy to verify for onshore applicant compared to offshore where each country has their own tax system etc.


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> It is not about preference, onshore applicants get grants faster because it is easier to do all the different checks like work reference checks, rental checks, payslips checks, bank statement checks etc, The overseas companies take their sweet time to reply back to CO which extends the whole time frame , whereas if you inform your employer in Aus that the DHA might be contacting, they provide a prompt reply when CO contacts, and in some cases they don't contact the employer because its a reputable employer who has a good history with DHA when it comes to verification of employees, similarly tax statements, super statements are easy to verify for onshore applicant compared to offshore where each country has their own tax system etc.


Bang on

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

GandalfandBilbo said:


> It is not about preference, onshore applicants get grants faster because it is easier to do all the different checks like work reference checks, rental checks, payslips checks, bank statement checks etc, The overseas companies take their sweet time to reply back to CO which extends the whole time frame , whereas if you inform your employer in Aus that the DHA might be contacting, they provide a prompt reply when CO contacts, and in some cases they don't contact the employer because its a reputable employer who has a good history with DHA when it comes to verification of employees, similarly tax statements, super statements are easy to verify for onshore applicant compared to offshore where each country has their own tax system etc.


Add to it if someone is onshore and his Visa is expiring. Dha will have an additional headache of issuing bridging visa to onshore people.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

saurabhpluto said:


> Add to it if someone is onshore and his Visa is expiring. Dha will have an additional headache of issuing bridging visa to onshore people.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


The bridging visa is an automated system, onshore folks get a bridging visa as soon as they pay the money for 189 visa or any other visa even if we have not submitted any documents, bridging visa mail comes through after payment confirmation. A real person has no hand in issuing bridging visas, just for everyone's information


----------



## stickybit

Hi folks,
I submitted my application on 10th of March 2019, and so far it still shows "Received", no update since then. Does anyone know official channels that can be leveraged to complain about this situation? This is really horrible, I've been turned down from several jobs on the grounds that I don't have AU citizenship/PR.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

stickybit said:


> Hi folks,
> I submitted my application on 10th of March 2019, and so far it still shows "Received", no update since then. Does anyone know official channels that can be leveraged to complain about this situation? This is really horrible, I've been turned down from several jobs on the grounds that I don't have AU citizenship/PR.


No, the priority of the government has shifted to 491 visa, so 189 is not looked at, you cannot do anything about it


----------



## stickybit

GandalfandBilbo said:


> No, the priority of the government has shifted to 491 visa, so 189 is not looked at, you cannot do anything about it


Well, we paid $3,700+ to review our visa applications, and the work is not done. What does it take to check some papers? I can't really believe it's because they are busy. This is deliberate. And the solution is sit-and-wait? Seriously?


----------



## NB

stickybit said:


> Well, we paid $3,700+ to review our visa applications, and the work is not done. What does it take to check some papers? I can't really believe it's because they are busy. This is deliberate. And the solution is sit-and-wait? Seriously?


You pay $50,000 for a parents PR visa and wait for 5 years

Don’t think that you are doing something great by paying 3,700
You can keep the money with you for all the department cares

Cheers


----------



## Aish$

Four 189 grants reported thus far today
Source : Telegram and immitracker

Three March and one Feb end lodge

Keep calm,things are looking up!!


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

stickybit said:


> Well, we paid $3,700+ to review our visa applications, and the work is not done. What does it take to check some papers? I can't really believe it's because they are busy. This is deliberate. And the solution is sit-and-wait? Seriously?


The sooner people realize that PR is not a service but a privilege the better, it is not just about checking some papers lol. Yes the solution is to sit and wait. Sometimes people make me laugh on this forum, on the other hand if you are not happy with their service, why don't you withdraw your application? Try for a different country


----------



## stickybit

GandalfandBilbo said:


> on the other hand if you are not happy with their service, why don't you withdraw your application? Try for a different country


honestly, I would be happy to withdraw and apply under a different visa subclass if they could give me my money back. I believe everyone who was lodging in Feb-march was under the impression that they would get it in 3-5 months, because that's how it had been all the time. Nobody told us, it's gonna take forever, otherwise would have considered other options


----------



## saurabhpluto

Aish$ said:


> Four 189 grants reported thus far today
> Source : Telegram and immitracker
> 
> Three March and one Feb end lodge
> 
> Keep calm,things are looking up!!


Can you add me to telegram group.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

stickybit said:


> honestly, I would be happy to withdraw and apply under a different visa subclass if they could give me my money back. I believe everyone who was lodging in Feb-march was under the impression that they would get it in 3-5 months, because that's how it had been all the time. Nobody told us, it's gonna take forever, otherwise would have considered other options


Elections were up in March-April, you should have done your research on the country you are living in/going to live in, after all aren't you looking to stay in Australia permanently? SMH


----------



## stickybit

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Elections were up in March-April, you should have done your research on the country you are living in/going to live in, after all aren't you looking to stay in Australia permanently? SMH


doesn't make sense to look for logic in their actions. For example, 189 is on hold, while 190 has not really been affected.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Guys fighting won't get you grants. Reality is 190 is raining grants as per immi tracker and 189 is in dry state.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aish$

saurabhpluto said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Four 189 grants reported thus far today
> Source : Telegram and immitracker
> 
> Three March and one Feb end lodge
> 
> Keep calm,things are looking up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add me to telegram group.
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


PM your number please


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

stickybit said:


> doesn't make sense to look for logic in their actions. For example, 189 is on hold, while 190 has not really been affected.


190 is driven by states, 189 is driven by the government

Example 190 is switched off in Queensland


----------



## falcon22

Can u add me to that telegram group. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Aish$ said:


> PM your number please


PMed you

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is it possible to add a Family Dependant (Single mother) after visa is granted?
> 
> BR
> AusMigrant
> 
> EOI 2018 | Invited 2018 | Grant 2018


Guys, Anyone??
I ll highly appreciate if some can refer to good MARA agent or immigration lawyer who can provide genuine online services.

EOI 2018 | Invited 2018 | Grant 2018 (SC 189)


----------



## NB

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Is it possible to add a Family Dependant (Single mother) after visa is granted?
> 
> BR
> AusMigrant
> 
> EOI 2018 | Invited 2018 | Grant 2018


You can apply for parents PR 

Cheers


----------



## hoandang

hi guys, quick question. I know that bridging visa will be kicked in automatically as soon as the current visa is expired, though wondering if I receive any sort of email notification or I have to manually log in to IMMI account and check its status?


----------



## NB

hoandang said:


> hi guys, quick question. I know that bridging visa will be kicked in automatically as soon as the current visa is expired, though wondering if I receive any sort of email notification or I have to manually log in to IMMI account and check its status?


You can check your status in VEVO

Cheers


----------



## ausMigrationAspirant

*ausMigrationAspirant*



NB said:


> You can apply for parents PR
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

As you know my situation, I am looking for a solution through which my mother can stay with us until she gets a PR.
I was planning to apply for Aged contributory Parent Visa with my father (67 yrs) as primary applicant and mother(58yrs) as secondary applicant. In that case, they wouldn't have to leave Australia.
But now, due to his sudden demise, I am not sure how can I bring my mother alone. Its gonna take her another 9 years to apply as Aged parent. Normal contributory parent (143) or (SC173) doesn't allow applicant to stay in Australia while waiting for the outcome.

There is no one back home to stay with her, and in worst case, we may have to forfeit our PR visa and forget about Australia.

Do you know any good Immi Lawyer who can help in this case?

BR
AusMigrant


----------



## deepak4388

3 grants reported today


----------



## eramitsingh1985

deepak4388 said:


> 3 grants reported today




Yes, Hope 189 gains some more momentum before Christmas.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## NB

ausMigrationAspirant said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> As you know my situation, I am looking for a solution through which my mother can stay with us until she gets a PR.
> I was planning to apply for Aged contributory Parent Visa with my father (67 yrs) as primary applicant and mother(58yrs) as secondary applicant. In that case, they wouldn't have to leave Australia.
> But now, due to his sudden demise, I am not sure how can I bring my mother alone. Its gonna take her another 9 years to apply as Aged parent. Normal contributory parent (143) or (SC173) doesn't allow applicant to stay in Australia while waiting for the outcome.
> 
> There is no one back home to stay with her, and in worst case, we may have to forfeit our PR visa and forget about Australia.
> 
> Do you know any good Immi Lawyer who can help in this case?
> 
> BR
> AusMigrant


To be frank I doubt any Immigration lawyer or agent will be able to help you
There is no sentiment considered in such cases

You can think of 870 visa 

Cheers


----------



## gvbrin

Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!  

*Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*

Below is my story.
===================

*Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR

*Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.

*Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.

*17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.

*22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.

From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111... 
Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.

*03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.

*12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.

Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.

*Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.

Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019

*4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75

*18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77

*15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76

*28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76

*13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79

*03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81

*10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78

*24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 8) : L81 R90 S90 W88

*Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*

*25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.

*11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189. 

*04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.

*07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters. 

*05/03/2019* : PCC done.

*12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.

================


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22

gvbrin said:


> Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!
> 
> *Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*
> 
> Below is my story.
> ===================
> 
> *Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR
> 
> *Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.
> 
> *Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.
> 
> *17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.
> 
> *22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.
> 
> From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111...
> Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.
> 
> *03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.
> 
> Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.
> 
> *Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.
> 
> Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019
> 
> *4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75
> 
> *18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77
> 
> *15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76
> 
> *28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76
> 
> *13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79
> 
> *03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81
> 
> *10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78
> 
> *24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 8) : L81 R90 S90 W88
> 
> *Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*
> 
> *25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189.
> 
> *04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.
> 
> *07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters.
> 
> *05/03/2019* : PCC done.
> 
> *12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Congratulations. Enjoy your moment

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdeep001

gvbrin said:


> Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!
> 
> *Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*
> 
> Below is my story.
> ===================
> 
> *Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR
> 
> *Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.
> 
> *Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.
> 
> *17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.
> 
> *22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.
> 
> From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111...
> Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.
> 
> *03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.
> 
> Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.
> 
> *Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.
> 
> Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019
> 
> *4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75
> 
> *18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77
> 
> *15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76
> 
> *28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76
> 
> *13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79
> 
> *03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81
> 
> *10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78
> 
> *24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 😎 : L81 R90 S90 W88
> 
> *Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*
> 
> *25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189.
> 
> *04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.
> 
> *07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters.
> 
> *05/03/2019* : PCC done.
> 
> *12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is some journey..
enjoy the moment ..u really earned it the hard way ..congratulations 🙂


----------



## hoandang

gvbrin said:


> Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!
> 
> *Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*
> 
> Below is my story.
> ===================
> 
> *Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR
> 
> *Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.
> 
> *Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.
> 
> *17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.
> 
> *22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.
> 
> From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111...
> Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.
> 
> *03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.
> 
> Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.
> 
> *Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.
> 
> Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019
> 
> *4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75
> 
> *18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77
> 
> *15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76
> 
> *28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76
> 
> *13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79
> 
> *03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81
> 
> *10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78
> 
> *24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 8) : L81 R90 S90 W88
> 
> *Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*
> 
> *25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189.
> 
> *04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.
> 
> *07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters.
> 
> *05/03/2019* : PCC done.
> 
> *12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, you are offshore right?


----------



## gvbrin

hoandang said:


> Congrats, you are offshore right?




Yes offshore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf

Just reward for such tenacity. Congratulations and may Australia be good to you and yours.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

gvbrin said:


> Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!
> 
> *Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*
> 
> Below is my story.
> ===================
> 
> *Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR
> 
> *Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.
> 
> *Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.
> 
> *17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.
> 
> *22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.
> 
> From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111...
> Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.
> 
> *03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.
> 
> Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.
> 
> *Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.
> 
> Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019
> 
> *4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75
> 
> *18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77
> 
> *15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76
> 
> *28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76
> 
> *13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79
> 
> *03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81
> 
> *10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78
> 
> *24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 8) : L81 R90 S90 W88
> 
> *Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*
> 
> *25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189.
> 
> *04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.
> 
> *07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters.
> 
> *05/03/2019* : PCC done.
> 
> *12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations, that’s a real long journey and I must appreciate your patience and motivation.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Hsq

Hello Everyone,

I'am applying for assessment for architect draftsman and would like to know weather is it necessary to get assessment of my experience or only assessment of my architect degree is enough and would also like to know which assessment body should I opt for.


----------



## peded

gvbrin said:


> Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!
> 
> *Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*
> 
> Below is my story.
> ===================
> 
> *Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR
> 
> *Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.
> 
> *Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.
> 
> *17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.
> 
> *22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.
> 
> From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111...
> Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.
> 
> *03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.
> 
> Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.
> 
> *Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.
> 
> Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019
> 
> *4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75
> 
> *18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77
> 
> *15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76
> 
> *28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76
> 
> *13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79
> 
> *03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81
> 
> *10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78
> 
> *24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 8) : L81 R90 S90 W88
> 
> *Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*
> 
> *25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> *11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189.
> 
> *04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.
> 
> *07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters.
> 
> *05/03/2019* : PCC done.
> 
> *12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> Mate, is life in India really that hard that you have to go through so much hell and humiliation just to get here?


----------



## Skay844

peded said:


> gvbrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my story.
> 
> ===================
> 
> 
> 
> *Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR
> 
> 
> 
> *Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.
> 
> 
> 
> *17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.
> 
> 
> 
> *22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.
> 
> 
> 
> From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111...
> 
> Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> *03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> 
> 
> *12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.
> 
> 
> 
> Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.
> 
> 
> 
> Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019
> 
> 
> 
> *4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75
> 
> 
> 
> *18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77
> 
> 
> 
> *15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76
> 
> 
> 
> *28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76
> 
> 
> 
> *13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79
> 
> 
> 
> *03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81
> 
> 
> 
> *10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78
> 
> 
> 
> *24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 8) : L81 R90 S90 W88
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*
> 
> 
> 
> *25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> 
> 
> *11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> *04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.
> 
> 
> 
> *07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> *05/03/2019* : PCC done.
> 
> 
> 
> *12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, is life in India really that hard that you have to go through so much hell and humiliation just to get here?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What a question?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## vedjaipraful

what is the IED for gvbrin ?


----------



## gurdeep001

================


Mate, is life in India really that hard that you have to go through so much hell and humiliation just to get here?[/QUOTE]

we never know what someone else's journey is all about ..his life ..his struggles ..his triumph ..kudos


----------



## gvbrin

vedjaipraful said:


> what is the IED for gvbrin ?




12 dec 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin

peded said:


> gvbrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I got my DG grant today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Category-263312/Points-75/Visa-189/Lodged-04Mar2019/Grant-12Dec2019/IED-12Dec2020*
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my story.
> 
> ===================
> 
> 
> 
> *Oct 2016* : Thought of Aus PR
> 
> 
> 
> *Oct 2016* : ACS submitted for 263111 - Computer Networks professional.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nov 2016* : ACS report suitable.
> 
> 
> 
> *17 May 2017* : Was able to get 65 in PTE in 5th attempt, always lost in writing.
> 
> 
> 
> *22 May 2017* : EOI submitted with 65 Points for 263111- Computer Networks professional.
> 
> 
> 
> From 22nd May 2017 to Dec 2017 just waited for an invite with 65 points, invite stopped for 65 pointers from Oct 2017, cutoff only reached to Mar 2017 for 263111...
> 
> Started worrying about not getting invited, starting looking for alternatives and then started working on EA assessment for 263312- Telecom Network engg as my roles suits both and PTE was accepted by EA from Nov 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> *03 Jan 2018*: EA assessment submitted for 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> 
> 
> *12 Feb 2018* : Postive assessment from EA.
> 
> 
> 
> Again started PTE preparation due to office workload could not prepare and attempt regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sep 2018* : Realised that there is no hope for 65 pointers even for non-prorate occupation. The destination is still far. So started again preparing for PTE to crack 79.
> 
> 
> 
> Gave 8 attempts continuously from Oct 2019 to Jan 2019
> 
> 
> 
> *4/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 1) : L70 R74 S82 W75
> 
> 
> 
> *18/10/2018* (PTE Attempt 2) : L72 R81 S81 W77
> 
> 
> 
> *15/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 3) : L73 R86 S90 W76
> 
> 
> 
> *28/11/2018* (PTE Attempt 4) : L75 R79 S90 W76
> 
> 
> 
> *13/12/2018* (PTE Attempt 5) : L76 R90 S87 W79
> 
> 
> 
> *03/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 6) : L77 R80 S90 W81
> 
> 
> 
> *10/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 7) : L73 R88 S90 W78
> 
> 
> 
> *24/01/2019* (PTE Attempt 8) : L81 R90 S90 W88
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally got 79 after so many sleepless nights*
> 
> 
> 
> *25/01/2019* : EOI updated with additional 10 points. 75 for 189 75+5 for 190 for 263312 - 263312- Telecom Network Engg.
> 
> 
> 
> *11/02/2019* : Got invited for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> *04/03/2019* : Lodged visa and front-loaded all the documents.
> 
> 
> 
> *07/03/2019* : Medicals are done for me, wife and daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> *05/03/2019* : PCC done.
> 
> 
> 
> *12/12/2019* : Grant for me, my wife and 2 daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> ================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, is life in India really that hard that you have to go through so much hell and humiliation just to get here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India is very good and I am in Malaysia for last 10 yrs onsite
> It is also very good but to have a good future for kids I did all this and I did not feel the pain doing this for the sake of kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## tanweer.dreams

########URGENT PLEASE#### BASED ON ON THIS NEED MAKE DECISION URGENTLY####

I will have 80 points on february,2020 for 189. With 85 on 190/ NSW. Software programmer. I understand, there would long wait, but it would be great help if anybody can give a hint? 

Also please let me know, when they assessed marital status, as of now I am single but If I married after EOI? Similarly Age assessment?

Thanks heaps.


----------



## baldur

guys hi, what is up with these processing times? Up to 20 months now. is it going to be dropping soon? What has there been a dramatic increase lately? What are your thoughts? could you please share?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

tanweer.dreams said:


> ########URGENT PLEASE#### BASED ON ON THIS NEED MAKE DECISION URGENTLY####
> 
> I will have 80 points on february,2020 for 189. With 85 on 190/ NSW. Software programmer. I understand, there would long wait, but it would be great help if anybody can give a hint?
> 
> Also please let me know, when they assessed marital status, as of now I am single but If I married after EOI? Similarly Age assessment?
> 
> Thanks heaps.


literally 0 chance of getting in invite at 80 points, if you marry after you get invited, you will have to update your Visa application, then they will calculate points again, if you do not reach the point threshold during the month you were invited visa will be rejected


----------



## baldur

GandalfandBilbo said:


> literally 0 chance of getting in invite at 80 points, if you marry after you get invited, you will have to update your Visa application, then they will calculate points again, if you do not reach the point threshold during the month you were invited visa will be rejected


what about 90 points for a non rata occupation?


----------



## deepak4388

2 grants reported today. So it seeems 189 is now being processed.


----------



## Rahul_AUS

Immigration Minister David Coleman takes indefinite personal leave, hands over duties

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/immigra...s-indefinite-personal-leave-hands-over-duties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayush_Aus

There is movement in grants and co contacts, It gives me an hope that we will also get our grants soon...


----------



## jha_gaurav

One more grant today, makes it total of 3 for the day. Seems some of us will be having an early Christmas this year.


----------



## wewake17

As per immitracker
4 grants on 12th Dec and
3 on 13th Dec

That makes it 7 in 2 days. 

We didn't see 7 straight ones in the last few months. 

Merry Christmas folks. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Aish$

wewake17 said:


> As per immitracker
> 4 grants on 12th Dec and
> 3 on 13th Dec
> 
> That makes it 7 in 2 days.
> 
> We didn't see 7 straight ones in the last few months.
> 
> Merry Christmas folks. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


It's four grants today as well with one co contact 😀


----------



## Ankush0987

Rahul_AUS said:


> Immigration Minister David Coleman takes indefinite personal leave, hands over duties
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/immigra...s-indefinite-personal-leave-hands-over-duties
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the implications of David leaving the ministry ?
Anyone having any thoughts on this?


----------



## Ayush_Aus

Probably good for us as we can see some grants coming 😂😂


----------



## smithkt1987

Just got my visa, Direct Grant, onshore, applied March 11.


----------



## deepak4388

Congratulations


----------



## wewake17

What skill??
I see only a few skills are being assessed at the moment.

Not all applicants are getting grant.


----------



## CODeRUS

smithkt1987 said:


> Just got my visa, Direct Grant, onshore, applied March 11.


Congrats! On Saturday?! They also issue visas on Saturday ?!


----------



## saurabhpluto

CODeRUS said:


> Congrats! On Saturday?! They also issue visas on Saturday ?!


System generated

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayush_Aus

2 grants reported on immitracker today


----------



## smithkt1987

Yeah it’s dated today. It’s for Teaching. One thing I’ve discovered through all this... there is no rhyme or reason to any of it. It’s random! On shore, off shore, skills, country... seems to all be luck of the draw. That doesn’t help anyone, but it’s just my thoughts. Thank you for the congrats!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz

*rupesh_oz*

Hi Guys,

Anyone here who applied for BVB and got it granted.? 
how much time will it take approx?
Do I need to book tickets first and show them as proof?

Thanks


----------



## Sak1211

Today CO contacted me to resubmit the medical and PCC as it got expired. This is frustrating. I waited for their reply for almost a year and now they are demanding it again.


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> Today CO contacted me to resubmit the medical and PCC as it got expired. This is frustrating. I waited for their reply for almost a year and now they are demanding it again.


This is shocking. My south africa pcc expired not sure whether CO will contact me or not

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> Today CO contacted me to resubmit the medical and PCC as it got expired. This is frustrating. I waited for their reply for almost a year and now they are demanding it again.


Which pcc they asked Indian? And do you stay in India?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Sak1211 said:


> Today CO contacted me to resubmit the medical and PCC as it got expired. This is frustrating. I waited for their reply for almost a year and now they are demanding it again.


Getting frustrated doesn’t help
Submit both ASAP

Cheers


----------



## CODeRUS

NB said:


> Getting frustrated doesn’t help
> Submit both ASAP
> 
> Cheers


PCC and medicals expire after 12 months since the date indicated on them?


----------



## OP2

Sak1211 said:


> Today CO contacted me to resubmit the medical and PCC as it got expired. This is frustrating. I waited for their reply for almost a year and now they are demanding it again.


 good they have not asked you to redo the english test and the skill assesment 🙂


----------



## Sak1211

saurabhpluto said:


> Which pcc they asked Indian? And do you stay in India?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


they have asked for both the PCC( India and Scotland). I live in Scotland.


----------



## Sak1211

NB said:


> Getting frustrated doesn’t help
> Submit both ASAP
> 
> Cheers


Obviously. I will submit the same on priority, but its holiday period started, I am not sure how quickly I will be able to manage. 
Hope CO again pick my case in January.


----------



## Sak1211

OP2 said:


> good they have not asked you to redo the english test and the skill assesment 🙂


you never know.they can ask the same as well.


----------



## Sak1211

CODeRUS said:


> PCC and medicals expire after 12 months since the date indicated on them?


Yes, I submitted my PCC last year (Nov-2018).


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sak1211 said:


> they have asked for both the PCC( India and Scotland). I live in Scotland.


Oh that is the reason. I stay in India and left south africa in 2015 itself. Probably not looking for the south africa pcc co contact 

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## CODeRUS

Hi guys,
does anyone know if we should update our employment documents in ImmiAccount? I am still working at the same job, but the reference letter I submitted is now 10 months old since my application has been "received" since then


----------



## NB

CODeRUS said:


> Hi guys,
> does anyone know if we should update our employment documents in ImmiAccount? I am still working at the same job, but the reference letter I submitted is now 10 months old since my application has been "received" since then


You need to provide evidence only till the date of the invite
If your earlier reference letter does not have salary, then you can get afresh one and upload it

Cheers


----------



## helpusgod

Hi guys, 

I've lodged my application on 28th November 2018 and had CO contact on 30th April 2019.
Within a week of CO contact the HR was contacted for employment verification and the HR has replied positively as well. since then we haven't heard anything.
I know the global processing times are 12 - 20 months and I'm still within the time-frame but I'm just wondering if there is anyone else in a similar situation? Is there anyone from 2018 still waiting for grant?

Cheers,


----------



## shs110

helpusgod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've lodged my application on 28th November 2018 and had CO contact on 30th April 2019.
> Within a week of CO contact the HR was contacted for employment verification and the HR has replied positively as well. since then we haven't heard anything.
> I know the global processing times are 12 - 20 months and I'm still within the time-frame but I'm just wondering if there is anyone else in a similar situation? Is there anyone from 2018 still waiting for grant?
> 
> Cheers,


Hi,

What documents did you provide for your employment before the CO asked for verification. Did you claim points for this?


----------



## helpusgod

We had provided everything. Payslips, Tax returns, Joining/promotion letters, etc. They did not ask for any further documents, they only asked me to give in writing that they can take my details from my HR.

Do you know anyone that has applied in 2018 and is still waiting?


----------



## shs110

helpusgod said:


> We had provided everything. Payslips, Tax returns, Joining/promotion letters, etc. They did not ask for any further documents, they only asked me to give in writing that they can take my details from my HR.
> 
> Do you know anyone that has applied in 2018 and is still waiting?


There are a few people in this forum who applied around November - December 2018 last year and are still waiting. So fingers crossed, hopefully you will get the good news soon as they are looking to clear the backlog this month


----------



## agroy

helpusgod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've lodged my application on 28th November 2018 and had CO contact on 30th April 2019.
> Within a week of CO contact the HR was contacted for employment verification and the HR has replied positively as well. since then we haven't heard anything.
> I know the global processing times are 12 - 20 months and I'm still within the time-frame but I'm just wondering if there is anyone else in a similar situation? Is there anyone from 2018 still waiting for grant?
> 
> Cheers,


Yup, I am with you mate.....lodged application on 26th Nov 2018....CO contact on 20th Feb 2019 for Spouse English Functionality....replied back the same day....since then waiting.....


----------



## robin214

The one granted today Dec 16 was from our forum in the Philippines, he lodged December 2018 with dependents, had CO contact on March requested for additional medical docs. PCC expired and renewed last October. Aside from picking up new cases, they are also clearing old ones so hold on guys.


----------



## zali10

After 367 days (one year and three days) my wife and I got our grants today. Just hold on guys, it will come to your turn too. Just a few days to the expiry date of our PCC and Medical. We are onshore. Most importantly we expect a baby due in March that was our main concern! 

Thank you, NB for all your valuable and reliable advice. 

Just one question for the moment, what happens to the baby now when borns in March 2020. 

Wish you all get yours whenever it is the best time for you. 

All the bests.


----------



## CODeRUS

zali10 said:


> After 367 days (one year and three days) my wife and I got our grants today. Just hold on guys, it will come to your turn too. Just a few days to the expiry date of our PCC and Medical. We are onshore. Most importantly we expect a baby due in March that was our main concern!
> 
> Thank you, NB for all your valuable and reliable advice.
> 
> Just one question for the moment, what happens to the baby now when borns in March 2020.
> 
> Wish you all get yours whenever it is the best time for you.
> 
> All the bests.


Congrats mate! Well deserved! Since you are from Iran where conscription is mandatory, can I ask you if you had to provide form 1221 and any military-related documents?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

zali10 said:


> After 367 days (one year and three days) my wife and I got our grants today. Just hold on guys, it will come to your turn too. Just a few days to the expiry date of our PCC and Medical. We are onshore. Most importantly we expect a baby due in March that was our main concern!
> 
> Thank you, NB for all your valuable and reliable advice.
> 
> Just one question for the moment, what happens to the baby now when borns in March 2020.
> 
> Wish you all get yours whenever it is the best time for you.
> 
> All the bests.


Congrats

and I am pretty sure, direct citizenship based on the PR status of parents


----------



## zali10

CODeRUS said:


> Congrats mate! Well deserved! Since you are from Iran where conscription is mandatory, can I ask you if you had to provide form 1221 and any military-related documents?


Thanks, yes, my CO was to fill form 1399 on top of 1221 and military card too.

Bests.


----------



## abhiaus

zali10 said:


> After 367 days (one year and three days) my wife and I got our grants today. Just hold on guys, it will come to your turn too. Just a few days to the expiry date of our PCC and Medical. We are onshore. Most importantly we expect a baby due in March that was our main concern!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, NB for all your valuable and reliable advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question for the moment, what happens to the baby now when borns in March 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all get yours whenever it is the best time for you.
> 
> 
> 
> All the bests.


Congrats Mate for your grant!!
Did you not inform DIBP that you are expecting a baby ??
As far as I know if you would add baby till the decision is pending , it's free to add free going to born child with no visa fee..
If you decide to add later on than there is visa fee..


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

And out expert.NB was saying Dec has lowest of grants
And I said that dec has maximum of grants in the past years.

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## zali10

abhiaus said:


> Congrats Mate for your grant!!
> Did you not inform DIBP that you are expecting a baby ??
> As far as I know if you would add baby till the decision is pending , it's free to add free going to born child with no visa fee..
> If you decide to add later on than there is visa fee..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thanks, mate, if I am not mistaken because we are noshore and now having PR, the baby will become a citizen now. Please, other informants shed more light on this.

Bests.


----------



## CODeRUS

zali10 said:


> Thanks, yes, my CO was to fill form 1399 on top of 1221 and military card too.
> 
> Bests.


Thanks mate, did you provide form 1399 on top of 1221 and military card voluntarily, or after CO requested them?


----------



## njogu.june

helpusgod said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've lodged my application on 28th November 2018 and had CO contact on 30th April 2019.
> Within a week of CO contact the HR was contacted for employment verification and the HR has replied positively as well. since then we haven't heard anything.
> I know the global processing times are 12 - 20 months and I'm still within the time-frame but I'm just wondering if there is anyone else in a similar situation? Is there anyone from 2018 still waiting for grant?
> 
> Cheers,





Also lodged on 28.11.2018. Got CO contact CO contact on Saturday requesting for partners' transcripts. Had only uploaded the degree certificate as proof of functional English. Now back to waiting.


----------



## boomshine

Finally received my golden email today! Lodged 23 December 2018, CO contacts in March and June. Occupation: Early-childhood teacher. 

Have faith and hang in there everyone, seems like they are working hard in processing the cases.


----------



## jha_gaurav

boomshine said:


> Finally received my golden email today! Lodged 23 December 2018, CO contacts in March and June. Occupation: Early-chilhood teacher.
> 
> Have faith and hang in there everyone, seems like they are working hard in processing the cases.


Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## jha_gaurav

Hi All,

There are 2 queries I hope can get resolved, just to shorten the time frame of final decision on the application.

1. The PTE scorecard now has a new "Score Report Code" which was not present on the report I submitted with the application. I read that the CO is asking for the updated report.

*Query* - Should I upload the new report with my application right away or should wait for the CO to comeback. PS - The application status is still "Received"

2. I am not claiming spouse points. To prove functional English, I have submitted the MBA degree and a letter from collage stating that the medium of communication was 'English'. 

*Query* - Will this suffice or I need to submit the certified copies of semester mark sheets as well? Again, this confusion arise from posts on other forums, wherein a CO contact was made for spouse's transcripts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neerocks

March 11 lodgment.Got CO contact to upload Police clearance certificate-Local-USA. I missed uploading it . Currently I have moved out of USA and am in India.Any one has any idea of how to get the same from being in India. Also in the request form, its mentioned that we need to upload the docs within 28 days.I need to obtain the same with in 28days to get it uploaded in immi account.
Please advise.


----------



## Aish$

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There are 2 queries I hope can get resolved, just to shorten the time frame of final decision on the application.
> 
> 1. The PTE scorecard now has a new "Score Report Code" which was not present on the report I submitted with the application. I read that the CO is asking for the updated report.
> 
> *Query* - Should I upload the new report with my application right away or should wait for the CO to comeback. PS - The application status is still "Received"
> 
> 2. I am not claiming spouse points. To prove functional English, I have submitted the MBA degree and a letter from collage stating that the medium of communication was 'English'.
> 
> *Query* - Will this suffice or I need to submit the certified copies of semester mark sheets as well? Again, this confusion arise from posts on other forums, wherein a CO contact was made for spouse's transcripts.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





If you have these docs handy please upload it
Do not wait for CO...
Upload the report (pre)and transcripts as well


Thanks


----------



## jha_gaurav

Aish$ said:


> If you have these docs handy please upload it
> Do not wait for CO...
> Upload the report (pre)and transcripts as well
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Will do.

I suppose that uploading these documents now will not affect the lodgement date.


----------



## am0gh

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2. I am not claiming spouse points. To prove functional English, I have submitted the MBA degree and a letter from collage stating that the medium of communication was 'English'.
> 
> *Query* - Will this suffice or I need to submit the certified copies of semester mark sheets as well? Again, this confusion arise from posts on other forums, wherein a CO contact was made for spouse's transcripts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure about 1.

For 2, I believe what you have should be sufficient. 

Quoted from DIBP website: _*you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English*_

DIBP link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english

Hope this helps! Good luck.


----------



## hhamza92

Got granted my PR today, 16th December 2019. Thank you all for your support and encouragement and valuable information that you provided. Thanks NB for being the lifeline of this forum and helping everyone out with their queries as much as you can.

IED is 16 Dec 2020. 

Over the period of waiting, I kept uploading my salary slips every 2 months, and uploaded the updated PTE score report with the Score Report Code included. Hopefully that prevented any CO contact regarding PTE results or proof of continued employment.

For all those waiting for their grants, your time will come too. 

ANZSCO- 233211
EOI points - 75
Invited - 11-03-2019
Lodged - 12-03-2019
CO Contact - none
Grant - 16-12-2019


----------



## am0gh

For FBI clearance you can go to the site and order. We got ours with 3 days of applying (but keep in mind that the holiday season is approaching, I am not sure if this has an impact on processing times). Details here: https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

For state, the processes vary, Google maybe your best friend here. I didn't apply for state PCC. Perhaps someone with the experience of having applied for local PCC may chip in.

Good luck!



neerocks said:


> March 11 lodgment.Got CO contact to upload Police clearance certificate-Local-USA. I missed uploading it . Currently I have moved out of USA and am in India.Any one has any idea of how to get the same from being in India. Also in the request form, its mentioned that we need to upload the docs within 28 days.I need to obtain the same with in 28days to get it uploaded in immi account.
> Please advise.


----------



## jha_gaurav

am0gh said:


> Not sure about 1.
> 
> For 2, I believe what you have should be sufficient.
> 
> Quoted from DIBP website: _*you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English*_
> 
> DIBP link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck.


Thanks for the insight. I think I will go with providing the documents upfront rather than upon CO contact, if there were any.


----------



## neerocks

Thanks for the insight.
My confusion was regarding the below.
Since I am not in US anymore, which address should I give as home address in the BCIA 8705 form?
Can I use my friends address residing in USA in the designee address section in BCIA 8705 form to receive the PCC.
BCIA 8705 form is to be used to get the certificate issued for residents outside USA.

Pls advice.


----------



## boomshine

jha_gaurav said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!


Thanks! Hope yours get granted soon. Good luck


----------



## jha_gaurav

boomshine said:


> Thanks! Hope yours get granted soon. Good luck


Thanks a lot. Just :fingerscrossed:


----------



## am0gh

Unfortunately, I don't know the answer to this. I'd recommend calling them ((916) 227-3835) and asking them directly, just to avoid confusion.

Good luck!



neerocks said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> My confusion was regarding the below.
> Since I am not in US anymore, which address should I give as home address in the BCIA 8705 form?
> Can I use my friends address residing in USA in the designee address section in BCIA 8705 form to receive the PCC.
> BCIA 8705 form is to be used to get the certificate issued for residents outside USA.
> 
> Pls advice.


----------



## CODeRUS

Hi guys,
does anyone know - once CO contacted you to request additional documents, how much time do you have to respond/provide them?


----------



## Bamf

It’s usually stated in the notification. Typically 28 days.


----------



## navi.iitd

neerocks said:


> March 11 lodgment.Got CO contact to upload Police clearance certificate-Local-USA. I missed uploading it . Currently I have moved out of USA and am in India.Any one has any idea of how to get the same from being in India. Also in the request form, its mentioned that we need to upload the docs within 28 days.I need to obtain the same with in 28days to get it uploaded in immi account.
> Please advise.


Which state PCC you need. I can guide you for NY and NJ. Also you can request CO if it is getting late they will give you extra time. I uploaded a document mentioning the same and they replied: submit as you get.


----------



## bernardv

Congrats mate!! May I ask you’re an onshore or offshore applicant?



hhamza92 said:


> Got granted my PR today, 16th December 2019. Thank you all for your support and encouragement and valuable information that you provided. Thanks NB for being the lifeline of this forum and helping everyone out with their queries as much as you can.
> 
> IED is 16 Dec 2020.
> 
> Over the period of waiting, I kept uploading my salary slips every 2 months, and uploaded the updated PTE score report with the Score Report Code included. Hopefully that prevented any CO contact regarding PTE results or proof of continued employment.
> 
> For all those waiting for their grants, your time will come too.
> 
> ANZSCO- 233211
> EOI points - 75
> Invited - 11-03-2019
> Lodged - 12-03-2019
> CO Contact - none
> Grant - 16-12-2019


----------



## Navathej

16 grants reported today,
Congrats to all of them if they are on this forum or not. 

3 indians though, all of them offshore. 

Looks like DHA is donning the role of Santa and dishing out Christmas presents. Just hope your name is on one of them. 

Good Luck and happy holidays 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## neerocks

am0gh said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know the answer to this. I'd recommend calling them ((916) 227-3835) and asking them directly, just to avoid confusion.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks.Yes, Thats what I am planning to do..call them and confirm the procedure


----------



## Aish$

Navathej said:


> 16 grants reported today,
> Congrats to all of them if they are on this forum or not.
> 
> 3 indians though, all of them offshore.
> 
> Looks like DHA is donning the role of Santa and dishing out Christmas presents. Just hope your name is on one of them.
> 
> Good Luck and happy holidays
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk



Hello, did you get any update??


----------



## deepak4388

Guys, any grant reported for application lodged in April?


----------



## Aish$

deepak4388 said:


> Guys, any grant reported for application lodged in April?


Not that we know of!!
The latest is I think March 23


----------



## Navathej

Aish$ said:


> Hello, did you get any update??


Nope ! I just reported what was found on immitracker.. nothing on my case yet 

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:?


----------



## Navathej

deepak4388 said:


> Guys, any grant reported for application lodged in April?


March has just started.. April might still be a bit away 

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:?


----------



## navi.iitd

*Got Grant 15 minutes back*

Hi Finally got grant 15 minutes back.

Started in Aug 2017. Not enough point as MBA in between was not considered.

ACS assessed last year for 8 years. (Business Analyst)

EOI updated with 80 points in Dec 2018
Got Invite: 11 Jan 2019
Applied: 25 Jan 2019
First CO Contact April 8 2019 for state PCC
PCC got delayed due to spouse not in US at time of contact
Second CO Contact on 11 June to upload PCC as available
All PCC uploaded on 13 June
Grant Dec 16 2019

Thanks NB, Bandish and other members for support


----------



## eramitsingh1985

navi.iitd said:


> Hi Finally got grant 15 minutes back.
> 
> Started in Aug 2017. Not enough point as MBA in between was not considered.
> 
> ACS assessed last year for 8 years. (Business Analyst)
> 
> EOI updated with 80 points in Dec 2018
> Got Invite: 11 Jan 2019
> Applied: 25 Jan 2019
> First CO Contact April 8 2019 for state PCC
> PCC got delayed due to spouse not in US at time of contact
> Second CO Contact on 11 June to upload PCC as available
> All PCC uploaded on 13 June
> Grant Dec 16 2019
> 
> Thanks NB, Bandish and other members for support




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## farhan125

*Grant Received*

Dear All, 

I am glad to inform you that I got my grant yesterday 16th of Dec 2019 after a long wait . It all started in Mar 2017 when I submitted an EOI with 65 points and hoping to get invite in a matter of 6 months but thing started to become tougher and minimum points to get invited was raised to 70. Then in mid 2018 I started working on PTE and got "8" ending up 75 points. 

Finally, got invitation with 75 point in Jan 2019 and then it took almost a year to have grant (16 Dec 2019). All is well that ends well. 

I would like to thanks the forum members who were supporting throughout my journey. I wish you all best of luck.

EOI: 20/03/2017
ITA received: 20/12/2018
Visa Lodged: 7/01/2019 (Me+2)With all documents in advance including medical
CO Contact: 2 CO contacts for updated police clearance
Visa Grant: 16/12/2019 

Regards


----------



## GhOsT_2019

Got CO contact today for spouse PTE report... Despite the fact that I already provided the new updated PTE report with the reference code on it, they still asked for sending it through PTE which I unfortunately did not do and cannot do anymore as 1 year passed from the exam date. Is there anything else that I can do apart from emailing the CO directly the report and letting them know that it's in my application? Thanks... Probably at least one more month of waiting time for us now. 

Invitation on 11/3/19
Lodgement on 14/3/19
Occupation Software Engineer with 75 points.


----------



## NB

GhOsT_2019 said:


> Got CO contact today for spouse PTE report... Despite the fact that I already provided the new updated PTE report with the reference code on it, they still asked for sending it through PTE which I unfortunately did not do and cannot do anymore as 1 year passed from the exam date. Is there anything else that I can do apart from emailing the CO directly the report and letting them know that it's in my application? Thanks... Probably at least one more month of waiting time for us now.
> 
> Invitation on 11/3/19
> Lodgement on 14/3/19
> Occupation Software Engineer with 75 points.


You can send the PTEA report to DHA for 2 years from the date of exam


Send it ASAP

Cheers


----------



## jha_gaurav

*PTE-A Report*



NB said:


> You can send the PTEA report to DHA for 2 years from the date of exam
> 
> 
> Send it ASAP
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I am in a similar situation, although no CO contact yet. My PTE-A report was sent to the DHA on 21-January-2019, the day I received the results. Now, as there is a new 'Score Report Code' in the result, I was trying to send it to DHA again. Instead, received an error that the report cannot be sent to the same recipient more than once. I have attached the updated report with the application.

Is there anything else I can do?

Regards,
Gaurav Jha


----------



## Bamf

You should try sending it on the site. For the fun of it I did attempt resending mine a couple of weeks ago. Ps* my test was in July 2018. I’m sure you can still send it.


----------



## jha_gaurav

Bamf said:


> You should try sending it on the site. For the fun of it I did attempt resending mine a couple of weeks ago. Ps* my test was in July 2018. I’m sure you can still send it.


I am getting the following error message.


----------



## eramitsingh1985

jha_gaurav said:


> I am getting the following error message.




As advised by other members, you can attach the latest Pte score report in your application and also attach the earlier Score report order sent email received from PTE to your application.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## Aish$

GhOsT_2019 said:


> Got CO contact today for spouse PTE report... Despite the fact that I already provided the new updated PTE report with the reference code on it, they still asked for sending it through PTE which I unfortunately did not do and cannot do anymore as 1 year passed from the exam date. Is there anything else that I can do apart from emailing the CO directly the report and letting them know that it's in my application? Thanks... Probably at least one more month of waiting time for us now.
> 
> Invitation on 11/3/19
> Lodgement on 14/3/19
> Occupation Software Engineer with 75 points.



Dont worry..One applicant got his grant today
Funny thing is he received a COcontact today for Naati results
After updating the transcripts he got his grant within an hour

So please do it soon
Good luck!


----------



## NB

jha_gaurav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation, although no CO contact yet. My PTE-A report was sent to the DHA on 21-January-2019, the day I received the results. Now, as there is a new 'Score Report Code' in the result, I was trying to send it to DHA again. Instead, received an error that the report cannot be sent to the same recipient more than once. I have attached the updated report with the application.
> 
> Is there anything else I can do?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav Jha


Keep the email safely that you got when you sent the score to DHA the first time

There is nothing else for you to do

Cheers


----------



## jha_gaurav

eramitsingh1985 said:


> As advised by other members, you can attach the latest Pte score report in your application and also attach the earlier Score report order sent email received from PTE to your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 29-01-2019
> Invited - 10-03-2019
> Lodged - 9-04-2019
> Immi Acc Status - Received


Thanks. I have already done that. Was just wandering if sending the report again is also mandatory.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## santhosh2kece

jha_gaurav said:


> I am getting the following error message.


Im also getting the same pop up message. I spoke to my consultant and he mentioned that the score report has already been sent to DHA.


----------



## jha_gaurav

NB said:


> Keep the email safely that you got when you sent the score to DHA the first time
> 
> There is nothing else for you to do
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the help. I did not receive any mail notification of the scores being sent to DHA. This information is available on the PTE site only.

I have attached the report to the application now.


----------



## Bamf

Ooops! I've just signed into my account and seen it as well. way out will be to attach the original email, the score report and possibly an email to Pearson requesting resend report to DHA(their response to you if you do email them).


----------



## jha_gaurav

Bamf said:


> Ooops! I've just signed into my account and seen it as well. way out will be to attach the original email, the score report and possibly an email to Pearson requesting resend report to DHA(their response to you if you do email them).


Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## Jj-sutherland

Hi all. I’ve been a silent follower of this forum but would now like to add my timeline:

Dec 2018 invitation to apply

Jan 27 2019 application lodged

April 12 co contact for additional passport details

Dec 03 co contact newborn added to application and hap id generated

Dec 05 newborn medicals completed and updated/approved same day

Dec 17 visa granted for myself, husband and two children

I am a secondary school teacher, applied with 70 points UK

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Bamf

Congratulations!!


----------



## neerocks

navi.iitd said:


> Which state PCC you need. I can guide you for NY and NJ. Also you can request CO if it is getting late they will give you extra time. I uploaded a document mentioning the same and they replied: submit as you get.


Hi, Thanks for the reply.I got it for California PCC.
What kind of document did you upload for getting extra time.? could you share the details
Also,
I checked California DOJ site to understand the process.
The process mentions us to send the FD-258 card along with a cheque and the letter requesting for PCC from Australia Immigration.
Their site mentions that DOJ only accepts original FD card. does this mean that we need to buy original cards and use the same for taking our finger prints? OR can we just download the latest version of FD-258 from the FBI site & take the print of the card in A4 paper and use this to take our finger prints?

Any one who has done it before, please help!!!.


----------



## Gilliam

Co contact for spouse functional English. They are asking a letter from University that it is in English.Have anyone faced this?

Offshore/ March 9 lodgement for software engineer


----------



## am0gh

neerocks said:


> The process mentions us to send the FD-258 card along with a cheque and the letter requesting for PCC from Australia Immigration.
> Their site mentions that DOJ only accepts original FD card. does this mean that we need to buy original cards and use the same for taking our finger prints?


They are very particular about the kind of paper that needs to be used for the FD cards. So you might want to do a thorough check on that. I am not sure where you can buy them.

Alternately, you may want to see if there are some agencies that can help you out with this stuff, so you can save some time and hassle.

Good luck!


----------



## am0gh

All the ways to establish functional English are listed here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english

Depending on your access, getting a letter from the University maybe the easiest way to go.

Good luck!



Gilliam said:


> Co contact for spouse functional English. They are asking a letter from University that it is in English.Have anyone faced this?
> 
> Offshore/ March 9 lodgement for software engineer


----------



## Gilliam

My wife has a 3 year degree. So do we need a 12th standard certificate too? She did 12 th standard from starboard , Chennai


----------



## Navathej

Gilliam said:


> My wife has a 3 year degree. So do we need a 12th standard certificate too? She did 12 th standard from starboard , Chennai


If any of her certificates explicitly mentions course was in English Medium then it works as functional language document otherwise you have to ask the university to provide a letter stating so and so student completed their course in so and so yrs in English medium 

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:?


----------



## hchoubisa

Is there a long waiting for school admissions for a 7 year old kid in Melbourne...is there any way that we can enroll our child from India ...one of my friend told me that we have to wait for six to seven months for our child's admissions..is this true...experts please

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## Navathej

hchoubisa said:


> Is there a long waiting for school admissions for a 7 year old kid in Melbourne...is there any way that we can enroll our child from India ...one of my friend told me that we have to wait for six to seven months for our child's admissions..is this true...experts please
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


Not the right forum i guess.. you can check other threads or start a specific thread and post your question. I'm sure you will be able to get accurate response faster 

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:?


----------



## auscall

*Last updated date*

What does "Last Updated" on the application mean? I attached a couple of documents yesterday, but the "Last Updated" date did not change from 14 May 2019


----------



## aarpriase

neerocks said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.I got it for California PCC.
> What kind of document did you upload for getting extra time.? could you share the details
> Also,
> I checked California DOJ site to understand the process.
> The process mentions us to send the FD-258 card along with a cheque and the letter requesting for PCC from Australia Immigration.
> Their site mentions that DOJ only accepts original FD card. does this mean that we need to buy original cards and use the same for taking our finger prints? OR can we just download the latest version of FD-258 from the FBI site & take the print of the card in A4 paper and use this to take our finger prints?
> 
> Any one who has done it before, please help!!!.


I understand that you are looking specifically for CA DOJ. However, below information is not direct but i hope you will get some help with this information.

Regarding FD-258 card : You can do one of the following 
1. Find a Fingerprinting specialists near your location, they take fingerprints for FBI/other organizations for various purposes. They will charge their fee. They will have these forms. I got it done for $25 ( but not in CA ).
2. Buy FD-258 from amazon or staples or any other store
3. Buy stock paper and print FD-258 from fbi official site
4. Print FD-258 on plain A4
5. Do both #3 and #4 and send both
6. See if there is any agency who electronically takes FP and send it to CA DOJ. In texas, there are IDENTOGO centers where they take FP and send it to FBI and report is available in your mailbox before you reach home. See if it is available for CA also and if they can do state verification instead of FBI.

In order to take finger print on forms,you can visit local law enforcement office or call them .They will have a person who can help you taking the fingerprints.

I have gone thorough #1 for fbi clearance and my fingerprints were accepted and report was issued in few weeks.
After one year, my FBI report got expired and second time I have gone through #3 ( bought stock papers from Michaels store, costed me around $2) . Unfortunately, my FP was rejected as impressions did not come good (guess hands were sweaty). One of my known went with #4 and got the fbi report without any issue. So for the second time, i did not waste much time further and booked an appointment with IDENTOGO and got the FBI within an hour or so.


----------



## aarpriase

neerocks said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.I got it for California PCC.
> What kind of document did you upload for getting extra time.? could you share the details
> Also,
> I checked California DOJ site to understand the process.
> The process mentions us to send the FD-258 card along with a cheque and the letter requesting for PCC from Australia Immigration.
> Their site mentions that DOJ only accepts original FD card. does this mean that we need to buy original cards and use the same for taking our finger prints? OR can we just download the latest version of FD-258 from the FBI site & take the print of the card in A4 paper and use this to take our finger prints?
> 
> Any one who has done it before, please help!!!.


I understand that you are looking specifically for CA DOJ. However, below information is not direct but i hope you will get some clue with this information.

Regarding FD-258 card : You can do one of the following :

1. Find a Fingerprinting specialists near your location, they take fingerprints for FBI/other organizations for various purposes. They will charge their fee. They will have these forms. I got it done for $25 ( but not in CA ).
2. Buy FD-258 from amazon or staples or any other store
3. Buy stock paper and print FD-258 from fbi official site
4. Print FD-258 on plain A4
5. Do both #3 and #4 and send both
6. See if there is any agency who electronically takes FP and send it to CA DOJ. In various states, there are IDENTOGO centers where they take FP and send it to FBI and report is available in your mailbox before you reach home. See if it is available for CA also and if they can do state verification instead of FBI.

In order to take finger print on forms,you can visit local law enforcement office or call them .They will have a person who can help you taking the fingerprints.

I have gone thorough #1 for fbi clearance and my fingerprints were accepted and report was issued in few weeks.
After one year, my FBI report got expired and second time I have gone through #3 ( bought stock papers from Michaels store, costed me around $2) . Unfortunately, my FP was rejected as impressions did not come good (guess hands were sweaty). One of my known went with #4 and got the fbi report without any issue. So for the second time, i did not waste much time further and booked an appointment with IDENTOGO and got the FBI within an hour or so.


----------



## navi.iitd

neerocks said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.I got it for California PCC.
> What kind of document did you upload for getting extra time.? could you share the details
> Also,
> I checked California DOJ site to understand the process.
> The process mentions us to send the FD-258 card along with a cheque and the letter requesting for PCC from Australia Immigration.
> Their site mentions that DOJ only accepts original FD card. does this mean that we need to buy original cards and use the same for taking our finger prints? OR can we just download the latest version of FD-258 from the FBI site & take the print of the card in A4 paper and use this to take our finger prints?
> 
> Any one who has done it before, please help!!!.


I just put a letter asking CO to give extra time and uploaded in PCC section. I think you are not in US, you can buy FD-258 card on amazon.in it is damn expensive here. but if you google you can find lot of private agencies in India providing fingerprinting on these cards. They are expensive but good thing is that they can take your clean fingerprints. I think they will notary also, send these with required fees to CA. Give local address to get your report. Please confirm once with CA if you need to notary, I think they have an email id on their page.

FBI allows printouts, NY allowed. NJ didnt allow they gave their own card, similar to FD-258.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

Global Processing times for 189 changed to 

"Unavailable due to low volume of applications."

Hahah wow


----------



## bernardv

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Global Processing times for 189 changed to
> 
> "Unavailable due to low volume of applications."
> 
> Hahah wow


I guess they’re just updating the time


----------



## NB

Gilliam said:


> Co contact for spouse functional English. They are asking a letter from University that it is in English.Have anyone faced this?
> 
> Offshore/ March 9 lodgement for software engineer


It’s a very standard request
Everyone has to provide it 
You should have checked at the website on the ways to prove functional English and the evidence required
You can use the school also if that is easier 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Gilliam said:


> Co contact for spouse functional English. They are asking a letter from University that it is in English.Have anyone faced this?
> 
> Offshore/ March 9 lodgement for software engineer


It’s a very standard request
Everyone has to provide it 
You should have checked at the website on the ways to prove functional English and the evidence required
You can use the school also if that is easier 

Cheers


----------



## nikhileshp

Not the right thread but still let me answer this:

There are three types of schools - Public Schools, Catholic Schools and Private Schools.

All Public Schools are Zoned - means if you rent a house within the zone of particular school, the school will have to offer admission to the kids. Some good schools are very particular about the zones so you need to provide details like your house contract, welcome letter for utilities followed by copy of bills to prove you are really staying at the mentioned address. They do visit and physically check if you are staying at the address. So unless you are here and have found a house, you can not enroll into Public schools.

I have no idea about how Catholic or Private Schools operate as never wanted my kids to go there.



hchoubisa said:


> Is there a long waiting for school admissions for a 7 year old kid in Melbourne...is there any way that we can enroll our child from India ...one of my friend told me that we have to wait for six to seven months for our child's admissions..is this true...experts please
> 
> Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## bernardv

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Global Processing times for 189 changed to
> 
> "Unavailable due to low volume of applications."
> 
> Hahah wow


Yet in Immi account it’s still showing 12-20 months....what’s going on 😐


----------



## Sonofthomas

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Global Processing times for 189 changed to
> 
> "Unavailable due to low volume of applications."
> 
> Hahah wow


Does that mean that there's no official processing times going forward...?? Im Confused ...


----------



## am0gh

auscall said:


> What does "Last Updated" on the application mean? I attached a couple of documents yesterday, but the "Last Updated" date did not change from 14 May 2019


Not sure why this field doesn't update. Maybe it only changes if there is CO contact?

I have added a few additional documents after lodging. The 'Last Updated' field has not changed. However, the date against each file uploaded is accurate.


----------



## am0gh

Sonofthomas said:


> Does that mean that there's no official processing times going forward...?? Im Confused ...


No, its probably got something to do with updates. Immiaccount still says 12-20 months.

Cheers!


----------



## neerocks

navi.iitd said:


> I just put a letter asking CO to give extra time and uploaded in PCC section. I think you are not in US, you can buy FD-258 card on amazon.in it is damn expensive here. but if you google you can find lot of private agencies in India providing fingerprinting on these cards. They are expensive but good thing is that they can take your clean fingerprints. I think they will notary also, send these with required fees to CA. Give local address to get your report. Please confirm once with CA if you need to notary, I think they have an email id on their page.
> 
> FBI allows printouts, NY allowed. NJ didnt allow they gave their own card, similar to FD-258.


Thanks a lot navi.iitd for the details.


----------



## neerocks

aarpriase said:


> I understand that you are looking specifically for CA DOJ. However, below information is not direct but i hope you will get some help with this information.
> 
> Regarding FD-258 card : You can do one of the following
> 1. Find a Fingerprinting specialists near your location, they take fingerprints for FBI/other organizations for various purposes. They will charge their fee. They will have these forms. I got it done for $25 ( but not in CA ).
> 2. Buy FD-258 from amazon or staples or any other store
> 3. Buy stock paper and print FD-258 from fbi official site
> 4. Print FD-258 on plain A4
> 5. Do both #3 and #4 and send both
> 6. See if there is any agency who electronically takes FP and send it to CA DOJ. In texas, there are IDENTOGO centers where they take FP and send it to FBI and report is available in your mailbox before you reach home. See if it is available for CA also and if they can do state verification instead of FBI.
> 
> In order to take finger print on forms,you can visit local law enforcement office or call them .They will have a person who can help you taking the fingerprints.
> 
> I have gone thorough #1 for fbi clearance and my fingerprints were accepted and report was issued in few weeks.
> After one year, my FBI report got expired and second time I have gone through #3 ( bought stock papers from Michaels store, costed me around $2) . Unfortunately, my FP was rejected as impressions did not come good (guess hands were sweaty). One of my known went with #4 and got the fbi report without any issue. So for the second time, i did not waste much time further and booked an appointment with IDENTOGO and got the FBI within an hour or so.


Thanks aarpriase.Most of these doesn't apply to me as I am in India now.Looking for private agencies in India who does these.Else need to buy the card online & get the same sent to CA.


----------



## hchoubisa

nikhileshp said:


> Not the right thread but still let me answer this:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three types of schools - Public Schools, Catholic Schools and Private Schools.
> 
> 
> 
> All Public Schools are Zoned - means if you rent a house within the zone of particular school, the school will have to offer admission to the kids. Some good schools are very particular about the zones so you need to provide details like your house contract, welcome letter for utilities followed by copy of bills to prove you are really staying at the mentioned address. They do visit and physically check if you are staying at the address. So unless you are here and have found a house, you can not enroll into Public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about how Catholic or Private Schools operate as never wanted my kids to go there.


Thanks for your valuable input 

Sent from my SM-M307F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manaal Kamra

Hi folks

I am shifting to Sydney on 29 Dec 2019
Is anyone else also planning to arrive in Sydney at the same time.

Would love to connect.

Sent from my COL-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iak2780

where did you see that from ?


----------



## Gilliam

My child had BCG vaccination in India during birth.

Therefore he is getting a positive on the skin test for TB. BUT the X-rays were normal during March and I got health clearance.

Got a CO contact again now on ecember 17/2019 to repeat the medicals for my child.
Is this normal? He already got health clearance during March.


----------



## NB

Gilliam said:


> My child had BCG vaccination in India during birth.
> 
> Therefore he is getting a positive on the skin test for TB. BUT the X-rays were normal during March and I got health clearance.
> 
> Got a CO contact again now on ecember 17/2019 to repeat the medicals for my child.
> Is this normal? He already got health clearance during March.


The CO must be having some apprehension 
Instead of fighting it out, it may be easier to get it done and submit the report

Cheers


----------



## Gilliam

Took the skin test yesterday and it looks like positive again. It's because in India they vaccinate for TB during birth.

So again I need to do xray..

Anyone here got grant with positive tb test but normal x-ray for their kids?


----------



## Realy85

My son got negative tb result inspite of BCG vaccine.


----------



## Matrix01

Blood test can help in case of false positive for TB.


----------



## cnflwy

Thought people would be reporting some grants now, but just got advised by my colleague's friends (around 7 of them) from march lodgement got granted just then.


----------



## drdeepak

I think the CO will go by book. Any doubts repeat test & if still positive (for them) probably further referral to GP/specialist.


----------



## Aish$

cnflwy said:


> Thought people would be reporting some grants now, but just got advised by my colleague's friends (around 7 of them) from march lodgement got granted just then.


That's good news

So all 7 of them have got their grants??

All March lodgement??

Thanks


----------



## Navathej

Did anyone here or know anyone get contacted for repeat medicals after submitting form 815? 
Need some details 

Timelines:
PTE-A 20 Pts: 07/01/2019
EOI: 01/10/2018
ITA received: 11/01/2019
Visa Lodged: 22/01/2019 (Me+2)
PCC: 25/01/2019
Medicals: 31/01/2019 (Spouse abnormal X-ray)
CO Contact: 30/04/2019 (For spouse's health assessment update)
Spouse Medicals: 03/05/2019 (repeat X-Ray after sputum test and specialist consultation)
Spouse health Clearance: 07/05/2019
CO Contact: 03/07/2019 (For Form 815 for Spouse)
Visa Grant:?


----------



## divyesh.sethi

A quick question..

Is secondary school certificate and DMC where my date of birth is mentioned is valid as Birth certificate OR NOT??


----------



## NB

divyesh.sethi said:


> A quick question..
> 
> Is secondary school certificate and DMC where my date of birth is mentioned is valid as Birth certificate OR NOT??


What is DMC ?
Why do you presume that everyone will know these short forms 

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi

DMC is detailed marks chart or Detailed marks sheet of 10th grade or secondary school. 
Hope it is clear.


----------



## majjji

divyesh.sethi said:


> DMC is detailed marks chart or Detailed marks sheet of 10th grade or secondary school.
> Hope it is clear.


Yes it can also be used as a birth proof if you don't have your identity card, passport and family registration certificate, which is rare.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi

majjji said:


> Yes it can also be used as a birth proof if you don't have your identity card, passport and family registration certificate, which is rare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I do not have any family registration certificate or birth certificate, but have passport and Aadhar card. 
Will it suffice the purpose for Birth certificate. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji

divyesh.sethi said:


> I do not have any family registration certificate or birth certificate, but have passport and Aadhar card.
> Will it suffice the purpose for Birth certificate.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes it will. As your DOB is always mentioned on your passport. I don't know about Aadhar card, I think it is used in India. If your Aadhar card also have your DOB, upload the first page of botb your passport and Aadhar card mentioning your DOB clearly, as age proof in the age section.

Rest depends on the CO. If your CO dont get satisfied with these documents, you have to follow his/her instructions in the future. 

BR

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy

Aish$ said:


> That's good news
> 
> So all 7 of them have got their grants??
> 
> All March lodgement??
> 
> Thanks


Yeps they did. all march lodgement


----------



## wewake17

To prove spouse functional english, should SSLC (10th grade) marks card suffice?? The medium of instruction is mentioned only in that marks sheet. Not in 12th or graduation marks cards.

She also has work experience. Will relieving letter do any good ? (No spouse points claimed)

I have anyway requested for a letter from her PUC college and VTU as well. But it might get delayed. I don't want a CO contact for just this.


----------



## Sak1211

wewake17 said:


> To prove spouse functional english, should SSLC (10th grade) marks card suffice?? The medium of instruction is mentioned only in that marks sheet. Not in 12th or graduation marks cards.
> 
> She also has work experience. Will relieving letter do any good ? (No spouse points claimed)
> 
> I have anyway requested for a letter from her PUC college and VTU as well. But it might get delayed. I don't want a CO contact for just this.


I think she can give PTE and that will be sufficient. is it not the case?


----------



## wewake17

If you aren't claiming points for spouse, PTE isn't required. I just got my answer from link i shared. 🙂 i should have just googled before i posted the question. 🙂

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## NB

wewake17 said:


> To prove spouse functional english, should SSLC (10th grade) marks card suffice?? The medium of instruction is mentioned only in that marks sheet. Not in 12th or graduation marks cards.
> 
> She also has work experience. Will relieving letter do any good ? (No spouse points claimed)
> 
> I have anyway requested for a letter from her PUC college and VTU as well. But it might get delayed. I don't want a CO contact for just this.


SSLC certificate along with a letter from the school certifying the period she studied and confirming that the medium of instruction was in English will suffice 
Make sure that she meets the years requirements 

Cheers


----------



## wewake17

Thanks NB. (Y)


----------



## Aish$

cnflwy said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news
> 
> So all 7 of them have got their grants??
> 
> All March lodgement??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps they did. all march lodgement
Click to expand...


That's great to know, thanks


----------



## wewake17

cnflwy said:


> Aish$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news
> 
> So all 7 of them have got their grants??
> 
> All March lodgement??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yeps they did. all march lodgement
Click to expand...

Can you confirm their lodgement date and the skill please?


----------



## Vijblr

wewake17 said:


> Can you confirm their lodgement date and the skill please?


check immitracker for that information

https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## Vijblr

friends,

global processing time is still unavailable, does anyone know what it means to us?


----------



## wewake17

If its not updated , wait till 19th next month for month ending 31st December to be updated. 

Whatever your profile says is the current processing times. 

Based on Immitracker all fresh lodgments are getting grants (March onwards) . Whoever has been contacted by CO in Jan and Feb are still awaiting further response. 

YOu can safely say 9-12 months based on ImmiTracker.


----------



## wewake17

Vijblr said:


> friends,
> 
> global processing time is still unavailable, does anyone know what it means to us?


If its not updated , wait till 19th next month for month ending 31st December to be updated.

Whatever your profile says is the current processing times.

Based on Immitracker all fresh lodgments are getting grants (March onwards) . Whoever has been contacted by CO in Jan and Feb are still awaiting further response.

YOu can safely say 9-12 months based on ImmiTracker.


----------



## Aish$

Vijblr said:


> wewake17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you confirm their lodgement date and the skill please?
> 
> 
> 
> check immitracker for that information
> 
> https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189
Click to expand...

It is not updated in immi yet


----------



## Sid_846252

Forum mates, will there be any impact on my visa wait time due to passport renewal?

261313, 75 pts
Visa lodged: 2nd April 2019
No CO contact yet


----------



## Satgua

Hi NB,

I got CO contact today and have been asked to provide evidence of functional English or pay the second instalment of
the visa application charge (second VAC). I want to go for VAC2 fee payment and as instructed by my CO I sent mail to the given email id "[email protected]" regarding the same.

Do I need to do anything else other than sending this mail? I dont see any option under my application to notify my CO.

I hope this email id "[email protected]" is correct. I am asking this query as email id is having "no.reply".

Please suggest.


----------



## Vijblr

wewake17 said:


> If its not updated , wait till 19th next month for month ending 31st December to be updated.
> 
> Whatever your profile says is the current processing times.
> 
> Based on Immitracker all fresh lodgments are getting grants (March onwards) . Whoever has been contacted by CO in Jan and Feb are still awaiting further response.
> 
> YOu can safely say 9-12 months based on ImmiTracker.


surprisingly, CO contact from recent months got grant but CO contacts from past are still pending.


----------



## Ankit Mehta

Guys,

Amid all the euphoria of getting the grants, with deep regret, I wish to disclose that my Visa application under subclass 189 has been rejected on Health grounds.

In fact, I have a child with moderate level of intellectual disability and DHA considers it as a burden on Australian society.

I am in distraught, as hard work of 3+ years and close of AUD 20000 went in vain.

My advice to all aspiring migrants is to properly assess & proceed for the immigration process in case any of their family member has any medical condition.

My best wishes to all awaiting & aspiring people and hope they get grant soon.


----------



## max123$

Hey Ankit, 
Sorry to hear that.
Better stuff is lined up for you I guess in future ..


Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Amid all the euphoria of getting the grants, with deep regret, I wish to disclose that my Visa application under subclass 189 has been rejected on Health grounds.
> 
> In fact, I have a child with moderate level of intellectual disability and DHA considers it as a burden on Australian society.
> 
> I am in distraught, as hard work of 3+ years and close of AUD 20000 went in vain.
> 
> My advice to all aspiring migrants is to properly assess & proceed for the immigration process in case any of their family member has any medical condition.
> 
> My best wishes to all awaiting & aspiring people and hope they get grant soon.


I feel really sorry for you friend, please take care and all the best for your future


----------



## pareekmohit85

Hi All,

Hope you having a great festive season.

I can see grants for people who applied in March.

My lodgement date is 21 Feb 2019 with last CO contact on 5 July.

ANZCO - 261311

Any one in the same boat?

Kind regards,

Mohit


----------



## NB

Satgua said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I got CO contact today and have been asked to provide evidence of functional English or pay the second instalment of
> the visa application charge (second VAC). I want to go for VAC2 fee payment and as instructed by my CO I sent mail to the given email id "[email protected]" regarding the same.
> 
> Do I need to do anything else other than sending this mail? I dont see any option under my application to notify my CO.
> 
> I hope this email id "[email protected]" is correct. I am asking this query as email id is having "no.reply".
> 
> Please suggest.


Send an email to [email protected] also

Cheers


----------



## wewake17

Your turn is coming.


pareekmohit85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you having a great festive season.
> 
> I can see grants for people who applied in March.
> 
> My lodgement date is 21 Feb 2019 with last CO contact on 5 July.
> 
> One grant today for 14th feb telecom engineer. Your turn is coming.
> ANZCO - 261311
> 
> Any one in the same boat?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Mohit


----------



## wewake17

One grant today for 14th feb lodge date. Your turn is coming.


pareekmohit85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you having a great festive season.
> 
> I can see grants for people who applied in March.
> 
> My lodgement date is 21 Feb 2019 with last CO contact on 5 July.
> 
> ANZCO - 261311
> 
> Any one in the same boat?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Mohit


----------



## Jp89

Hi, Please Help Me Seniors


I applied for 189 Visa through an agent, after applying he didn't uploaded all the documents and gave a wrong declaration about my health. Before medical I found out he selected no on my Diabetic status. I called him and he uploaded a form asking case officer to issue new HapId. That's the one issue.

Second issue, he didn't uploaded all the docs, after chasing him he told me his license suspended so can't access any one file. What I did, I removed him from my immi account, but I am not sure if he received any communication yet from immi.

My application status: Received

Can anyone please help me what should I do? Can I wait for new hap Id as he requested? Also will I received all the ongoing communication to myself?


----------



## wewake17

*wewake17*

you can choose the option 
"Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)" and also "Change of email address details" and update your email ID for further communication from DHA. You can also call them about this and explain the situation and they should be able to guide you through.


Jp89 said:


> Hi, Please Help Me Seniors
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa through an agent, after applying he didn't uploaded all the documents and gave a wrong declaration about my health. Before medical I found out he selected no on my Diabetic status. I called him and he uploaded a form asking case officer to issue new HapId. That's the one issue.
> 
> Second issue, he didn't uploaded all the docs, after chasing him he told me his license suspended so can't access any one file. What I did, I removed him from my immi account, but I am not sure if he received any communication yet from immi.
> 
> My application status: Received
> 
> Can anyone please help me what should I do? Can I wait for new hap Id as he requested? Also will I received all the ongoing communication to myself?


----------



## RamyaValluripalli

Hello All, need advice, I have lodged application on 8th May 2019, when I check my account it says status received and also says I have to do my partners health assessment. My partners health assessment is already done from his immi account and hapid is shared. do we have to do health assessment once again by generating hapid under my immi account once again?


----------



## NB

RamyaValluripalli said:


> Hello All, need advice, I have lodged application on 8th May 2019, when I check my account it says status received and also says I have to do my partners health assessment. My partners health assessment is already done from his immi account and hapid is shared. do we have to do health assessment once again by generating hapid under my immi account once again?


If you have shared the HAPID correctly, then the system would not have asked you to do the test again
Are you sure you have entered the hapid correctly when applying and the same and is still valid ?
Was the test done earlier for the purpose of PR or short term visa ?
There are additional tests required for PR like HIV etc which are not done in other visas

Cheers


----------



## kusingh01

Did you show your parents as in your family unit? As per Immi systems, parents cannot be shown as family.





RamyaValluripalli said:


> Hello All, need advice, I have lodged application on 8th May 2019, when I check my account it says status received and also says I have to do my partners health assessment. My partners health assessment is already done from his immi account and hapid is shared. do we have to do health assessment once again by generating hapid under my immi account once again?


----------



## aeali

Hello team, 

My visa was lodged on 28 March 2019. I've uploaded all documents except medicals. 

After uploading PCC 3 months ago, I was supposed to undergo medicals inline with my waiting period of 6 months at the time of application, but then the 189 processing halted.

Now looking at the trend of March grants, I am worried whether 189 would go to sleep mode after the holidays this week or not.

Please recommend whether to go for medicals now or wait for the holidays to be over to see some progress or to wait for CO contact?

233513- 75 points
EOI 05/02/2019
ITA 10/03/2019
Lodged 28/03/2019


----------



## Bamf

You’re probably gonna needlessly increase your own processing time by not submitting a decision ready application. You should’ve submitted your medicals already. If you can please go ahead and schedule it and get it done. Waiting for CO contact before doing it will extend your processing time. 
Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Vijblr

friends, 

my son's passport is going to expire by 23rd April 2020. we lodged visa on 6th March and had CO contact on 27th Aug 2019 related to PF statement. which was responded on 28th Aug 2019.

what is the implication of renewing my son's passport before grant.

should i wait till last month expecting to get Grant by March 2020?
if i renew passport then what needs to be updated in application?


----------



## NB

Vijblr said:


> friends,
> 
> my son's passport is going to expire by 23rd April 2020. we lodged visa on 6th March and had CO contact on 27th Aug 2019 related to PF statement. which was responded on 28th Aug 2019.
> 
> what is the implication of renewing my son's passport before grant.
> 
> should i wait till last month expecting to get Grant by March 2020?
> if i renew passport then what needs to be updated in application?


Passport of all applicants should have minimum 6 months validity on the date of grant
Get the passport renewed ASAP and upload the scan copy and details in Immiaccount once done
Else you may delay your grant

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

NB said:


> Passport of all applicants should have minimum 6 months validity on the date of grant
> 
> Get the passport renewed ASAP and upload the scan copy and details in Immiaccount once done
> 
> Else you may delay your grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


What about it is valid for one year and then dha wastes 6 months. Again the applicant is on the same boat then

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijblr

NB said:


> Passport of all applicants should have minimum 6 months validity on the date of grant
> Get the passport renewed ASAP and upload the scan copy and details in Immiaccount once done
> Else you may delay your grant
> 
> 
> Cheers


thanks NB, its complicated now. i have old address in my passport and i am currently staying in different address now, so to get my son's passport renewed i also need to change the address first , that means new passport number for me too. 

in that case, do i need to get new PCC/fill new form 80 etc? My agent should have told all this stuff, just wasted 75 K INR.


----------



## Vijblr

Vijblr said:


> thanks NB, its complicated now. i have old address in my passport and i am currently staying in different address now, so to get my son's passport renewed i also need to change the address first , that means new passport number for me too.
> 
> in that case, do i need to get new PCC/fill new form 80 etc? My agent should have told all this stuff, just wasted 75 K INR.



Never mind, i just got to know what Indian passport authority has enabled any where passport application, so i can apply passport in bengaluru for Other state address too (which is my permanent address)


----------



## hhamza92

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Amid all the euphoria of getting the grants, with deep regret, I wish to disclose that my Visa application under subclass 189 has been rejected on Health grounds.
> 
> In fact, I have a child with moderate level of intellectual disability and DHA considers it as a burden on Australian society.
> 
> I am in distraught, as hard work of 3+ years and close of AUD 20000 went in vain.
> 
> My advice to all aspiring migrants is to properly assess & proceed for the immigration process in case any of their family member has any medical condition.
> 
> My best wishes to all awaiting & aspiring people and hope they get grant soon.


Oh man, that's so tragic. Can't even imagine how disappointed you must be feeling. My words may be meaningless, but I hope that you keep striving forward, and may you have better things in store for you. When you look back after some years, I hope that you find the silver lining in this rejection. Be there for your child, and be the best father you can be.


----------



## ryan_evans72

Hi, I am planning for Australia PR visa. I am 26 years of age, am a web developer from India with a bachelor's in Electronics and Communication Engineering and have total experience of 4.5 years What are my chances of getting a 189 / 190 visa? And under which ANZSCO code should I apply to get quickly?


----------



## Dubey

Can you add me in telegram group..


----------



## TVS2Aus

ryan_evans72 said:


> Hi, I am planning for Australia PR visa. I am 26 years of age, am a web developer from India with a bachelor's in Electronics and Communication Engineering and have total experience of 4.5 years What are my chances of getting a 189 / 190 visa? And under which ANZSCO code should I apply to get quickly?



First check your points

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/points-calculator

Current invited points 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds#

More points sooner the invite.


----------



## Prashanth364

*Clarifications on documents*

Hello friends,

First of all, thanks to all those who constantly respond to all the queries. Really appreciate all your efforts in helping people like me. 

I have been following posts in this forum for few months now. And I can see that some applications from March are now being processed (sigh of relief  ). 
I have applied for 189 too and waiting for few months now. Below is the snapshot.

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 85
EOI: 01 Apr 2019
Invited: 11 Apr 2019
Application lodged/Date submitted: 04 May 2019 (For myself and my Spouse. No kids)
I am claiming parter points as she is in same occupation
Current Status: Received

I am hoping that my application will be picked up for processing in coming few months. 
So, as much as possible I want to close any gaps in the information I have provided to DHA so far. So seeking your advise here on few questions I have.


1. My name in all my education documents have just initials, where as in my passport and other work related documents these initials are expanded. 
Do I need to provide any affidavit to showcase that they are the same person. Right now, this difference is mentioned in Form 80 and Form 1221 under other names.

2. Work - Present organization: I want to avoid any enquiry in my present organization as they are not aware and I don't want them to be aware of my PR application. 
I have submitted reference letter issued by my present organization on the company letter head signed by HR. The letter also lists my roles and responsibilities clearly. 
( I gave different reason while requesting for the letter). This is the same letter I submitted for my ACS assessment in Sep 2018. 
In addition to above, I have provided employment offer letter, Salary slips, Tax assessment documents till March 2019. 
Do I need any additional document to avoid CO contact and company enquiry? Is reference letter in the form I explained above sufficient?

Previous organization: I don't have issues if DHA wants to contact them. I can provide relevant contact details in such case. 
However, wondering what I can do to avoid CO contact.
I have submitted reference letter on the company letter head signed by HR. The letter also lists roles and responsibilities I performed while working for them clearly.
I have also submitted employment offer letter and relieving letter. But I don't have salary slips or tax documents for the entire period. 
Only financial proof I can provide is the Bank statements. But here also, the "salary credited by name" is not consistent. 
Will this be an issue? What other options I have to prove my employment?


----------



## NB

Prashanth364 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First of all, thanks to all those who constantly respond to all the queries. Really appreciate all your efforts in helping people like me.
> 
> I have been following posts in this forum for few months now. And I can see that some applications from March are now being processed (sigh of relief  ).
> I have applied for 189 too and waiting for few months now. Below is the snapshot.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 85
> EOI: 01 Apr 2019
> Invited: 11 Apr 2019
> Application lodged/Date submitted: 04 May 2019 (For myself and my Spouse. No kids)
> I am claiming parter points as she is in same occupation
> Current Status: Received
> 
> I am hoping that my application will be picked up for processing in coming few months.
> So, as much as possible I want to close any gaps in the information I have provided to DHA so far. So seeking your advise here on few questions I have.
> 
> 
> 1. My name in all my education documents have just initials, where as in my passport and other work related documents these initials are expanded.
> Do I need to provide any affidavit to showcase that they are the same person. Right now, this difference is mentioned in Form 80 and Form 1221 under other names.
> 
> 2. Work - Present organization: I want to avoid any enquiry in my present organization as they are not aware and I don't want them to be aware of my PR application.
> I have submitted reference letter issued by my present organization on the company letter head signed by HR. The letter also lists my roles and responsibilities clearly.
> ( I gave different reason while requesting for the letter). This is the same letter I submitted for my ACS assessment in Sep 2018.
> In addition to above, I have provided employment offer letter, Salary slips, Tax assessment documents till March 2019.
> Do I need any additional document to avoid CO contact and company enquiry? Is reference letter in the form I explained above sufficient?
> 
> Previous organization: I don't have issues if DHA wants to contact them. I can provide relevant contact details in such case.
> However, wondering what I can do to avoid CO contact.
> I have submitted reference letter on the company letter head signed by HR. The letter also lists roles and responsibilities I performed while working for them clearly.
> I have also submitted employment offer letter and relieving letter. But I don't have salary slips or tax documents for the entire period.
> Only financial proof I can provide is the Bank statements. But here also, the "salary credited by name" is not consistent.
> Will this be an issue? What other options I have to prove my employment?


1. Make an notarised affidavit and keep with you of same person 
2.Many CO ask that the salary should also be mentioned in the reference letter for current employment 
Get a fresh letter with the salary mentioned, if it was not mentioned in earlier letter
Give evidence of PF deductions 
But all said and done, no matter what you provide, the CO will ultimately decide whether he wants to go for employment verification or not 
You can only reduce the chances, but cannot eliminate it

Previous organisation 
Without salary slips, your case is very weak
You should try to get them
If a few are missing, it may be acceptable, but a lot may create problems 
You need third party evidence for every employment for which you have claimed points or has been used for AQF
PF , bank statement or tax return you need at least one if not all for all employments

The only silver lining in your case is that you have provided reference letters which makes your case somewhat strong

Cheers


----------



## Prashanth364

*Clarifications on documents*



NB said:


> 1. Make an notarised affidavit and keep with you of same person
> 2.Many CO ask that the salary should also be mentioned in the reference letter for current employment
> Get a fresh letter with the salary mentioned, if it was not mentioned in earlier letter
> Give evidence of PF deductions
> But all said and done, no matter what you provide, the CO will ultimately decide whether he wants to go for employment verification or not
> You can only reduce the chances, but cannot eliminate it
> 
> Previous organisation
> Without salary slips, your case is very weak
> You should try to get them
> If a few are missing, it may be acceptable, but a lot may create problems
> You need third party evidence for every employment for which you have claimed points or has been used for AQF
> PF , bank statement or tax return you need at least one if not all for all employments
> 
> The only silver lining in your case is that you have provided reference letters which makes your case somewhat strong
> 
> Cheers



Thank you NB for your quick response.

1. I will work on getting affidavit.
2. Getting another reference letter would be a very difficult task. Can I submit my recent salary revision letter for this?
Previous organization: I will request for tax deduction document (Form-16) for all the years I worked in the company from them. Hopefully they should be able to provide this.

My new question,
I moved out of India to UK in June 2019 on an assignment from the same current organisation after I applied for 189 in May. What updates do I need to provide DHA in this case?
I have already got my PCC done for UK last month which covers my previous stay here as well.


----------



## neerocks

Hi all,

I had got CO contact for submitting PCC within 28days. If in the worst case, I am not able to getPCC within 28 days, can anyone please share the email Id to contact CO to inform that the PCC process is ongoing and it will be delayed. 

Thanks


----------



## TVS2Aus

neerocks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had got CO contact for submitting PCC within 28days. If in the worst case, I am not able to getPCC within 28 days, can anyone please share the email Id to contact CO to inform that the PCC process is ongoing and it will be delayed.
> 
> Thanks


Are you from India?
If yes, you will get PCC within 1 day from the Passport office.


----------



## neerocks

TaniVan said:


> Are you from India?
> If yes, you will get PCC within 1 day from the Passport office.


Yes am from India, but the PCC requested was US PCC state.


----------



## TVS2Aus

neerocks said:


> Yes am from India, but the PCC requested was US PCC state.


Check these:

<*SNIP*>

https://in.usembassy.gov/u-s-citize...ingerprinting-and-criminal-background-checks/


----------



## wewake17

neerocks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had got CO contact for submitting PCC within 28days. If in the worst case, I am not able to getPCC within 28 days, can anyone please share the email Id to contact CO to inform that the PCC process is ongoing and it will be delayed.
> 
> Thanks


Whats your lodgment date if i may ask?


----------



## neerocks

TaniVan said:


> Check these:
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> https://in.usembassy.gov/u-s-citize...ingerprinting-and-criminal-background-checks/


Thanks for the details. I hav already requested for California state PCC.
My question was more of how to reply back to CO if in case this gets delayed.
Any emailId where we can contact the CO directly


----------



## wewake17

neerocks said:


> TaniVan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check these:
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> https://in.usembassy.gov/u-s-citize...ingerprinting-and-criminal-background-checks/[/quot
> 
> From NB's previous messages
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for the details. I hav already requested for California state PCC.
> My question was more of how to reply back to CO if in case this gets delayed.
> Any emailId where we can contact the CO directly
Click to expand...


----------



## wewake17

neerocks said:


> TaniVan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check these:
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> https://in.usembassy.gov/u-s-citize...ingerprinting-and-criminal-background-checks/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the details. I hav already requested for California state PCC.
> My question was more of how to reply back to CO if in case this gets delayed.
> Any emailId where we can contact the CO directly
Click to expand...




wewake17 said:


> neerocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaniVan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check these:
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> https://in.usembassy.gov/u-s-citize...ingerprinting-and-criminal-background-checks/[/quot
> 
> From NB's previous messages
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for the details. I hav already requested for California state PCC.
> My question was more of how to reply back to CO if in case this gets delayed.
> Any emailId where we can contact the CO directly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope this helps
> [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,

Happy new year.

I was doing Job in Australia and unfortunately i lost my job. Just to be clear i am claiming no points for employment. 

1. How i can update to department about change in circumstances ? 

my understanding is Notification of changes in circumstances 1022 need to be filled out and submitted.

2. i lost my job towards end of December 2019 and expecting a job offer in coming weeks time. So should i wait untill i get another offer and submit together ?

3. Or else just submit 1022 form job about current jobs status.


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy new year.
> 
> I was doing Job in Australia and unfortunately i lost my job. Just to be clear i am claiming no points for employment.
> 
> 1. How i can update to department about change in circumstances ?
> 
> my understanding is Notification of changes in circumstances 1022 need to be filled out and submitted.
> 
> 2. i lost my job towards end of December 2019 and expecting a job offer in coming weeks time. So should i wait untill i get another offer and submit together ?
> 
> 3. Or else just submit 1022 form job about current jobs status.


File a 1022 now and again when you get a new job 

Cheers


----------



## nishantkj

Hi Everyone,

I got invite in July 11 round and have lodged my 189 visa on 31 July 2019. I am claiming my wife points also. But my wife has switched to another company in august 2019 end. I am still with the same organization. Do i need to update anything? 

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## max123$

Prashanth364 said:


> Thank you NB for your quick response.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I will work on getting affidavit.
> 
> 2. Getting another reference letter would be a very difficult task. Can I submit my recent salary revision letter for this?
> 
> Previous organization: I will request for tax deduction document (Form-16) for all the years I worked in the company from them. Hopefully they should be able to provide this.
> 
> 
> 
> My new question,
> 
> I moved out of India to UK in June 2019 on an assignment from the same current organisation after I applied for 189 in May. What updates do I need to provide DHA in this case?
> 
> I have already got my PCC done for UK last month which covers my previous stay here as well.


Hey there,
You can get the pf documents from the online epf portal. It is pretty good.
If your previous company was pf exempted ( the company has its own pf trust for eg. Wipro) , you can ask the of statements from them as that will not show up on the epf portal/ member passbook.



Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

nishantkj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got invite in July 11 round and have lodged my 189 visa on 31 July 2019. I am claiming my wife points also. But my wife has switched to another company in august 2019 end. I am still with the same organization. Do i need to update anything?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the new employer details of your wife

Cheers


----------



## neerocks

wewake17 said:


> wewake17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> thanks wewake17
Click to expand...


----------



## ravirockz

Hi All,

I have a quick question, I have applied for 189 Visa (under 261313) in Jan 2019, as it is 12 months expiry, do I need to do Australian PCC and Indian PCC again or only Australian PCC is enough, I am staying in Australia only for the last 12 months. With whomever I checked they all being asked only for Australian PCC after 12 months but not Indian PCC. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Gilliam

+1 ..


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

From now, please post all requests in the thread below

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/1493686-189-visa-lodge-grant-2020-a.html


----------



## wewake17

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I have applied for 189 Visa (under 261313) in Jan 2019, as it is 12 months expiry, do I need to do Australian PCC and Indian PCC again or only Australian PCC is enough, I am staying in Australia only for the last 12 months. With whomever I checked they all being asked only for Australian PCC after 12 months but not Indian PCC. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, australian PCC should suffice. Get it before they ask you and upload. 

If the application is picked after January 2020 , they may ask u to get medicals done again.


----------



## uqmraza2

NB said:


> File a 1022 now and again when you get a new job
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your info.

Much appreciated

1. In 1022 form, all the applicants (included in visa application) needs to sign or only one whose circumstances changed ?

2. Any clue these kind changes can impact the timeline to finalize the visa application ?


----------



## uqmraza2

Everyone,

i did not claim any points for work experience and nor my experience is deducted for skill assessment. Should i give give heads up to my overseas employer (Rude HR team) ?

2. How the experience verification process works ? There is generic my ex employer email address given on my experience letters !

how DOHA conduct the exp. verification ? Phone call, email or physical ?


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> i did not claim any points for work experience and nor my experience is deducted for skill assessment. Should i give give heads up to my overseas employer (Rude HR team) ?
> 
> 2. How the experience verification process works ? There is generic my ex employer email address given on my experience letters !
> 
> how DOHA conduct the exp. verification ? Phone call, email or physical ?


The chances of employment verification in your case are extremely low
In case it is done, it may be by call or email and in rare cases by physical inspection 
They use the details from website to contact the company and not the ones given by you

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus

Hi,
Can someone please let me know, if we are in process of application , already waiting time since application date 1 year, medical date about to reach 1 year mark. Now if my wife is expecting a baby ,should we inform DIBP now as it will further delay the processing and application will put on hold since the baby birth and medical of baby. i.e., another 8-9 months.

Or should we inform once after baby birth so that there is no further delay and when baby gets born we put a separate application to add baby.

In second schenario, what if for expiring medical, DIBP ask to redo the medical for me and my wife. 

Will it be OK if I inform DIBP at later stage.

Please suggest??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## max123$

abhiaus said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please let me know, if we are in process of application , already waiting time since application date 1 year, medical date about to reach 1 year mark. Now if my wife is expecting a baby ,should we inform DIBP now as it will further delay the processing and application will put on hold since the baby birth and medical of baby. i.e., another 8-9 months.
> 
> Or should we inform once after baby birth so that there is no further delay and when baby gets born we put a separate application to add baby.
> 
> In second schenario, what if for expiring medical, DIBP ask to redo the medical for me and my wife.
> 
> Will it be OK if I inform DIBP at later stage.
> 
> Please suggest??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat.
Just let them know now and they will come back to you. It should ideally not take 8-9 months for your 189 application if you add a baby.

Once the baby is born , they will just need the baby's passport and medical for all three of you since it was done 1 year ago.


If you do not let them know and your visa is granted, you would have to Shell out at least 2700A$ for baby's application which also takes a lot of time to process.


I would suggest being patient and add the baby to the existing 189 application ( which is free so no extra fees).

Lot of other forums here have details on this as this has been discussed many times.




Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

max123$ said:


> I am in the same boat.
> Just let them know now and they will come back to you. It should ideally not take 8-9 months for your 189 application if you add a baby.
> 
> Once the baby is born , they will just need the baby's passport and medical for all three of you since it was done 1 year ago.
> 
> 
> If you do not let them know and your visa is granted, you would have to Shell out at least 2700A$ for baby's application which also takes a lot of time to process.
> 
> 
> I would suggest being patient and add the baby to the existing 189 application ( which is free so no extra fees).
> 
> Lot of other forums here have details on this as this has been discussed many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply..
I came across one post on this forum itself, that if we add baby after baby is born than the fees would be 1000$ ,...pls let me know if any info available on this..
Also if you can suggest, is it also mandatory to inform DIBP immediately once you come to know of it 
OR 
we have option to inform later after the baby is born ( do we have this choice by process) even if we have to pay for the additional fees, at least we are avoiding further delay in grant process.

Pls suggest..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## max123$

Hi,
Depends on if you are ready for the risk of the visa being granted before you could inform them ( for eg. A direct grant).

The choice is yours. 

As far as I have researched, there is no fees for a newborn to the existing 189 application. 
Even if the fees is 1000A$ , it's much less than the 2700 which would be charged if you put forth a new application for the new born.

Best of luck!


Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

max123$ said:


> Hi,
> Depends on if you are ready for the risk of the visa being granted before you could inform them ( for eg. A direct grant).
> 
> The choice is yours.
> 
> As far as I have researched, there is no fees for a newborn to the existing 189 application.
> Even if the fees is 1000A$ , it's much less than the 2700 which would be charged if you put forth a new application for the new born.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus

Can anyone please suggest, is it also mandatory to inform DIBP immediately once you come to know of wife pregnancy..

OR 

we have option to inform later after the baby is born ( do we have this choice by process) even if we have to pay for the additional fees, at least we are avoiding further delay in grant process.

Pls suggest..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

uqmraza2 said:


> Thank you for your info.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> 1. In 1022 form, all the applicants (included in visa application) needs to sign or only one whose circumstances changed ?
> 
> 2. Any clue these kind changes can impact the timeline to finalize the visa application ?


Input Please much appreciated


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Thank you for your info.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> 1. In 1022 form, all the applicants (included in visa application) needs to sign or only one whose circumstances changed ?
> 
> 2. Any clue these kind changes can impact the timeline to finalize the visa application ?


You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount 
No need to fill the form, sign scan and upload

Cheers


----------



## Ayush_Aus

Hi experts,

Our pccs got expired yesterday, please advise if we still need to get it redone.


----------



## wewake17

Ayush_Aus said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Our pccs got expired yesterday, please advise if we still need to get it redone.


Yes, you will be asked and process delayed. Get it done and upload the new one ASAP


----------



## hoandang

wewake17 said:


> Yes, you will be asked and process delayed. Get it done and upload the new one ASAP


I'm also doing a new one but got stuck at the uploading documents step. Apparently, I can't check the checkbox to go to the next step. Has anyone experienced this kind of issue before? btw, each uploaded file is below 4MB.


----------



## hoandang

hoandang said:


> I'm also doing a new one but got stuck at the uploading documents step. Apparently, I can't check the checkbox to go to the next step. Has anyone experienced this kind of issue before? btw, each uploaded file is below 4MB.
> 
> View attachment 91510


Ok, I'm a dumbass didn't press the Upload Files button. All good.


----------



## kaju

Thread continued here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...alia/1493686-189-visa-lodge-grant-2020-a.html


----------

